# Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen



## Franz_16 (20. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
Hier mal ein Thread in dem man ganz zwang- und formlos einfach mal ein paar Statusmeldungen direkt vom Wasser posten kann. Würde mich freuen, hier regelmäßig was zu lesen 

Die nötige APP um mit dem Smartphone direkt vom Wasser Texte und auch Bilder zu publizieren findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3628200#post3628200


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich mach gleich mal den Anfang. Ich sitze gerade an einem kleinen ostbayerischen Stausee auf Zander an. Anbei mal ein paar Fotos. Will noch bis 12 bleiben.


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Finde ich super, die Idee! Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass genug Angler ein Smartphone dabei haben und dann ist da noch die Frage nach dem Internet am Wasser...  Petri für die Stauseezander!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Mai 2012)

So. Feierabend. Leider kein biss. Schlechte stelle denk ich. Hab direkt an einer brücke gefischt, da es nach gewitter roch. Naja werde dran bleiben. Bis demnächsat. 

P.S. wetter war angenehm, hat jetzt noch 18 grad.


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Anglerboard - smartphone APP, die diese Seiten etwas optimiert darstellt....    ???

Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ernie: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241677


----------



## Case (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie in der Sportschau. Live von allen Spielen...

Case


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...na das ist mal gut - werde mir das Ding mal besorgen, um Euch nach dem 1.6. an meinen "Nicht-Fangtagen" teilhaben zu lassen!

Melde dann vermutlich etwa sowas:

..."hier bade ich einen Tauwurm"

..."hier bade ich einen toten Köderfisch"

..."und hier ist die 105. Grundel des Tages"

#c:g

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Will noch bis 12 bleiben.




Und, wann feierst Du diesen Geburtstag? :m


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dieses Projekt wird leider ohne meine Wenigkeit stattfinden. Ich gehöre nämlich tatsächlich noch zu den Zeitgenossen, die ihre Beiträge am Rechner erstellen, Fotos mit echten Fotoaparaten machen und deren Handy nur dem Telefonieren dient.


----------



## gründler (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Projekt wird leider ohne meine Wenigkeit stattfinden. Ich gehöre nämlich tatsächlich noch zu den Zeitgenossen, die ihre Beiträge am Rechner erstellen, Fotos mit echten Fotoaparaten machen und deren Handy nur dem Telefonieren dient.


 
he he

Ging mir auch so,aber da mir mein Anbieter alle 2 Jahre nen neues Handy schickt gab es diesmal nen S 2.
So langsam komm ich dahinter wie son teil zu bedienen ist,im Anglerboard war ich schonmal online(vom Hochsitz aus,aber nur zum lesen),nur mit diesen mini tasten/schreiben wie am Rechner,das will noch nicht so.

Aber irgendwie finde ich das schon noch alles raus.

Meine alten Cameras/Tele....und co.werden trotzdem weiter in Arbeit bleiben.


#h


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich mach gleich mal den Anfang. Ich sitze gerade an einem kleinen ostbayerischen Stausee auf Zander an. Anbei mal ein paar Fotos. Will noch bis 12 bleiben.



Servus Franz,
gute Idee!!:m
...der Stausee fängt nicht zufällig mit "L" an????

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Servus Franz,
> gute Idee!!:m
> ...der Stausee fängt nicht zufällig mit "L" an????
> 
> ...



Niemals


----------



## Dorframbo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Dieses Projekt wird leider ohne meine Wenigkeit stattfinden. Ich gehöre nämlich tatsächlich noch zu den Zeitgenossen, die ihre Beiträge am Rechner erstellen, Fotos mit echten Fotoaparaten machen und deren Handy nur dem Telefonieren dient.


 
Word. *gefällt mir* #6

wobei ich mir oft denke, internet am Wasser im Handyformat wäre manchmal doch ganz praktisch.

mfg #h


----------



## pike-81 (22. Mai 2012)

Moinsen!
Internet am Wasser ist geil!
Wetter, Sonnenuntergang, Google-Map/Earth&hellip;
Petri


----------



## mathei (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

super idee. noch 2 wochen stress, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab mir heute die http://www.dwd.de


im S 2 gespeichert da kann man schön unter* Radarfilm*
*(Auf Deutschlandwetter "mehr" klicken)*
gucken ob Regen....kommt,und sich am Wasser...... drauf vorbereiten oder abhauen...etc.

Ja so ganz Sch...ist das doch alles nicht.

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2012)

So weiter gehts. Sitze gerade mit einem schirm in der steinpackung der donau. Hier regnet es wie hölle. Hab gerade nen aal gefangen und 2 montagen verloren. Sehr anstrengende angelei. Anbei noch ein paar fotos.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kannst du nicht ein paar Liter von dem Regen nach Mittelfranken schicken?
Weiterhin viel Petri!


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solange der unterhalb des Weisswurstäquators bleibt, könnt ihr den Hektoliterweise hin und her tauschen.
Endlich mal Summerfeeling!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2012)

So. Gewitter ist vorbei. Bin ordentlich geduscht worden. Eben gabs noch nen aal. So 65 schätz ich mal. Mal schauen ob noch was geht.


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So. Gewitter ist vorbei. Bin ordentlich geduscht worden...



sauber :m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, wieder im "trockenen". 
Konnte zusammen mit meinem Kumpel gestern insgesamt 3 Aale + 1 Waller erwischen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für eines ist dieser Thread aber wirklich gut:
für |krach:

Ich sitz hier im Büro, schwitze wie ein Schwein, eine Kastrophenmeldung nach der anderen trudelt ein, alles natürlich mit dem Auftrag 'das muss aber heute gelöst werden', und ich darf zwischendurch lesen, wie sich ein paar arbeitsscheue Tagediebe _unter der Woche auf einem Mittwoch_ mit Flossenvieh, Sonne, vermutlich einem Kasten Bier & Carpe Diem vergnügen :e

Franzl, wat machst du da? Wieso bist du nicht schuften, du Sack?!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für eines ist dieser Thread aber wirklich gut:
> für |krach:
> 
> Ich sitz hier im Büro, schwitze wie ein Schwein, eine Kastrophenmeldung nach der anderen trudelt ein, alles natürlich mit dem Auftrag 'das muss aber heute gelöst werden', und ich darf zwischendurch lesen, wie sich ein paar arbeitsscheue Tagediebe _unter der Woche auf einem Mittwoch_ mit Flossenvieh, Sonne, vermutlich einem Kasten Bier & Carpe Diem vergnügen :e
> ...


 
Tröstet es Dich, wenn wir das Leid teilen?:c
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der "schuftet" jetzt mobil am Wasser und hat auf seinem Handy den Ansagetext:

Tut mir leid, ich drille gerade, werde aber nach der erfolgreichen Landung und dem Versorgen des Fisches gerne zurückrufen, wenn Sie mir Ihre Telefonnummer hinterlassen!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@kati
Bin um 3 Uhr heimgekommen und seit 7.30 Uhr im Büro. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Siever (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mann, Mann, Mann! So wie manche hier arbeiten möchte ich gerne Urlaub machen...|asmil:


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da opfert man sich und seine heilige Nachtruhe völlig selbstlos, damit der Thread etwas belebt wird und dann sowas... tsss :q


----------



## Franky (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Letztes Posting gestern 23:32, erstes heute um 9:26.... "Opfere heilige Nachtruhe"....... Hmmmmmm......... Ein Schelm, wer und so weiter...  Du hast vielleicht die Nachtruhe anderer gestört??? |schlaf: *ratzepüüüüühhh* :q:q:q


----------



## mathei (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der thread fetzt aber.ich muss mir noch was überlegen. handy nein. hatte letzte saison immer den laptop mit auf dem boot und dann mit surfstik son we-paket gekauft.direkt bei vodafon. war aber teuer. den stik habe ich noch. mal schauen was es dieses jahr kostet. oder gibt es da schon was ganz anderes. bin quasi ein technischer embryo.


----------



## Micha85 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte zuletzt Alditalk. 
Eine Flatrate mit 5GB inklusivvolumen für 15,-/Monat. 
Allerdings ist es nicht ohne weiteres möglich die Aldi-Simkarte im Vodafonestick zu verwenden. Entweder muss man da ein bischen tricksen oder den Aldi-Stick (E-plus geht auch) für (ohne gewähr) 30,- dazukaufen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

5GB?
Das ist dann zweieinhalb mal nachschauen auf Riesenmöpse.de ob's neue, wertvolle Kulturbeiträge gibt? #c
_
Technik-Embryo_, schönes Wort, wie man sieht, hab ich auch keinen Plan ...und kein Eifongedöns.

So gern und viel wie ich im www bin, ich genieß (noch?) 'Angeln ohne'. 
Geht mir schon auf'n Sack wenn's Handy bimmelt, aber ohne das Drecksteil fahr ich nich mal mehr zum Bäcker Brötchen holen. Voll & therapieresistent in der Konsumsuchtfalle...


----------



## Micha85 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn du dir per Rapidshare gleichzeitig stundenweise Heimatfilme in HHHHHD runterlädst sind die 5GB ruck-zuck weg ja. Allerdings wirds dann "nur" langsamer. Surfen geht immernoch, du musst nur länger warten bis deine Filme fertig geladen sind.


----------



## Seele (24. Mai 2012)

so jetzt mach ich mal den härtetest fürs Wochenende mit der neuen app. wenns klappt gibts am we paar Meldungen.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo @ all,
hab mich eben angemeldet und mobil eingelogt,finde ich echt gut auch ne mobilversion zu haben.
Ab sofort Anglerboard immer dabei,echt geil.
Hoffe dass ich auch bald was nelden kann wenn ich am wasser bin.
Lg Dr. Ott'l


----------



## mathei (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so habe mal geschaut. werde wohl bei meinem stick bleiben. 24 std. kosten 3,95 mit 1 gb volumen. wenn ich also freitag abends aufs wasser düse und sonntag abend wieder zurück bin passt das. auch vom volumen. surfe ja nur und lade keine filme. ausserdem habe ich dann auch so kein vertrag an der backe.


----------



## allrounder13 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der thread gefällt mir sehr gut, am Samstag kommt bestimmt mal eine Meldung von mir


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Siever schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann! So wie manche hier arbeiten möchte ich gerne Urlaub machen...


Weisst du, wie anstrengend das ist?

_(Erster Off-Topic-Beitrag in diesem Thread)_

Live-Bericht aus dem Büro:
Gestern abend an der Ems gewesen. 
Nein, nicht angeln, sondern trinken (Emsbeach, so'ne Sommerpartyaktion).
7 verschiedene, gekühlte Getränke stehen vor nun mir, sollen den Nachdurst löschen und mich durch die die ersten Arbeitsstunden retten. Es sind aber erst eineinhalb um. Befürchte, der Arbeits_belastung_ heute nicht ansatzweise standhalten zu können.
Kommt mir bloß nicht mit Angelschei$$, ich will nur noch ins Bett, am Besten nicht in meins.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Weisst du, wie anstrengend das ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unglaublich, wo genau arbeitest du eigentlich??:l


----------



## Seele (25. Mai 2012)

3h noch, dann gehts ins Angel Wochenende, werde dann gegen abends Berichten wenn die Ruten mal liegen.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und seele, wie ist die Lage? 
Wetter ist ja mal grundsätzlich kaiserlich - wie schauts mit dem Wind aus?


----------



## Jose (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich geh jetzt pizzeria :m


----------



## mathei (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> 3h noch, dann gehts ins Angel Wochenende, werde dann gegen abends Berichten wenn die Ruten mal liegen.



nachdem sie krum gewesen sind


----------



## Drachko (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seeeeeeeele hast nenn aktuellen Status für die dahom bliebenen?


----------



## ado (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich will auch Infos, sooooo lang kann des doch auch bei dir net dauern bis du mal n Plätzchen für deine Ruten gefunden hast!
Erst Ruten raus dann Kasten leeren net andersrum!


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

läuft...   
paar bisse auf wurm, aber wir wollen ja fische keine groppen  ;-) 
hatten wenig zeit wegen Stau und bisschen Gemütlichkeit. kleine Waller sind an rauben, fische steigen aber morgen hoffen wir auf paar fische. ich merk schon ich bin ne feste größe beim live Bericht schreiben


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

bisse sind da, aber alle tu faul zum aufstehen   über 1m wird das nichts  ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wo sitzt ihr eigentlich? Wie gehabt?


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2012)

Status: 2 kleine Schuppis! ABER besser als nix!!


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

@Franz, an der Brücke andre Seite. 

gerade super rund verpinselt. hatten jetzt fast nur bisse auf meine Rute, oft ist nah doch besser  ;-)
hab vorhin die Gewässerstruktur durch geschwommen und nah am Ufer ist die tiefste rinne.


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

vermelde zwei Granaten bisse mit 80g festBlei und nicht gehakt, geht schon gut los....


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

Sry man kann mit Forum runner keinen echt machen oder ich bin zu blöd. 

alles auf 1/0 Gorilla  ;-)


----------



## robdasilva (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Biste jetzt eingeschlafen?? Kann ich mir bei dir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.#h


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

hab noch nicht geschlafen. 2 köderfische geklaut. wer will mich NOCH einfach nicht der regen, aber den Po hab ich geschafft, dann schaff ich den regen auch noch  ;-)


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

hoher Besuch hat sich am Platz eingefunden


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo @ all,
zweiter Versuch ein Bild meiner Angelstelle up zu loaden. Mal sehen was der Tag noch bringt.
Mfg Dr. Ott'l




Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Dr. Ottl,
sieht doch nett aus. Hast schon was erwischt?

@seele
ich war auf dem Rückweg noch in SAD und habe Boardie salvelinus71 an der Naab besucht. 

Da wurde ich auch nochmal überredet. s. Anhang


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

@Franz: du Armer  ;-)

hatten paar Weißfische, geht aber immer noch zäh.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2012)

Welche weissfische denn? Mach doch mal ein foto  
Ansonsten viel erfolg heute nacht. Fehlbisse sind keine Ausrede


----------



## Seele (26. Mai 2012)

heute gibt es keine fehlbisse  
ne von fischen unter 40cm gibts keine Bilder.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Franz,
nur den üblichen "kleinkram" nichts was wirklich der Rede wert wäre 
trotzdem Danke der nachfrage. Hoffe Du hast was gefangen?  
mfg Dr. Ott'l

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2012)

1,3m ladies


----------



## Daniel-93 (27. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

Bin gerade schön am Brandungsangeln (Fehmarn Klausdorf) das vor letze mal, morgen geht es nochmal los und dann ist erstmal Feierabend Wasser wird echt zu warm.

Ich habe bis jetzt zwei mäßige Dorsche 38 und 39 cm hoffe da kommt noch bisschen was die Nacht ist ja noch Jung  .


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Daniel,
na da wünsch ich mal noch Petri Heil.
Das Meer hätte ich jetzt auch gerne vor der Nase 

@Seele
#r #r  #r


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2012)

was los Franz?


----------



## Daniel-93 (27. Mai 2012)

Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Daniel,
> na da wünsch ich mal noch Petri Heil.
> Das Meer hätte ich jetzt auch gerne vor der Nase
> 
> ...



Danke dir


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Seele
achso.. du siehst ja auf der App keine Smilies, dann schreib ichs halt:
*Respekt* , *Respekt*


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2012)

danke danke, bist jetzt zufrieden, kriegst auch Fotos


----------



## Daniel-93 (27. Mai 2012)

Fazit bis jetzt recht schöner Abend habe immer noch zwei Dorsche, dazu gekommen ist eine Platte ca. 30cm und sogar ein Aal ca. 50cm mein erster im Jahr 2012


----------



## Seele (27. Mai 2012)

schöner Kerle


----------



## Syntac (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Allerdings! Petri!


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo @all,
nächster Versuch,bin mit meinen Sohn zum Angeln,testen mal ne neue stelle aus.Hoffentlich eine gute ;-) 





Mfg Dr. Ott'l u. Aaron

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben konnte ich einen 10m Pottwal mit der Stippe fangen an 0,10er Mono. Gebissen hat er auf ein Gummibärchen in rot das ich in Red Bull eingelegt habe. Nach 5 Min.Drill konnte ich ihn aus dem Wasser heben. Kurze Zeit später flog er leider davon, deshalb konnte ich kein Foto machen.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hauptsache du hasts im Kopf.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi.  Bin heute auf Aal ausgerückt. Ist etwas zu kalt aber sonst siehts ganz gut aus. Mal schauen was passiert.

Anhang anzeigen 183610




Anhang anzeigen 183609


----------



## der.oli (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hey,
das gewässer sieht ja schonmal viel versprechend aus #6
bleibst du die ganze nacht?
petri heil!!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2012)

Ne, die ganze nacht muss wegen aal nicht sein. Bräuchte noch so 2 oder 3 für die räuchertonne, das sollte normal bis 12 machbar sein. Das Gewässer ist wirklich optisch ein traum. Noch ist es relativ ruhig. Hoffe dass es so ab 22.30 losgeht.


----------



## Daniel-93 (28. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

Sitze gerade wieder auf Fehmarn (Fehmarnsund) aber heute ist echt nich doll bis jetzt gerade mal einen untermasigen Dorsch, werde es noch 2-3 Stunden weiterhin versuchen.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Daniel,
bei uns sind die Aale auch nicht richtig gelaufen. Hatten zu zweit
2 Aale, 1 Döbel, 1 Schleie, 1 Rotauge und 1 Karausche. 

Ist dann auch bitterkalt geworden (7°C).

Dir noch viel Erfolg heute Nacht!


----------



## Daniel-93 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> bei uns sind die Aale auch nicht richtig gelaufen. Hatten zu zweit
> 2 Aale, 1 Döbel, 1 Schleie, 1 Rotauge und 1 Karausche.
> 
> ...




Naja immerhin besser als nichts. #6

Wir hatten auch nur so ca. 9°C


Bin jetzt auch wieder zu hause, zum Schluss waren es 3 unter maßige Dorsche, bin echt enttäuscht irgendwie da es jetzt das letzte mal Brandungsangeln war bis zum Herbst. 

Trotz alledem war es wie immer ein schöner tag am Strand von Fehmarn.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (29. Mai 2012)

So, bin auch noch mal los,mal sehen was so geht.Was auf jeden fall geht sind Stechmücken und ne kleine Spitzmaus die es auf mei Futter abgesehen hat ;-)
Poste sobald was am Haken ist 

Mfg Dr. Ott'l

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Poste sobald was am Haken ist



Wir warten....


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (29. Mai 2012)

@Franz:

Ich auch ;-)
Jetzt fängt es auch noch zu regnen an:-(

Mfg Dr. OTT'l

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (29. Mai 2012)

Und mit dem Regen kam der Fisch ;-)










Mfg Dr.Ott,l

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2012)

Oha. Petri Heil. Der Karpfen ist aber auffällig hochrückig.


----------



## mathei (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann mal weiter so.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (29. Mai 2012)

@ Franz,
was meinst Du mit "auffällig hochrückig" ?

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2012)

dass er a gscheits Kreiz hat


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (30. Mai 2012)

Meeerseee   

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2012)

besser gesagt nen gscheiten buggl


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2012)

Soderla. Ich melde mich auch mal wieder live vom wasser. Bin gerade an einem nahegelegenen weiher eingetrudelt und werde heute nacht hier schlafen. Angle direkt vom kofferraum aus mit sounderbox. Habe eine rute mit köfi und pose zum anderen ufer gezogen und eine weitere rute mit tauwurmbündel direkt vor den füssen platziert. Mal schauen ob ein zander oder waller mag. Wetter ist graselig, regnet ohne pause, aber im auto ist es schön trocken.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2012)

Hier noch 2 Bilder.

Anhang anzeigen 183811




Anhang anzeigen 183812


----------



## freibadwirt (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na 
dann mal viel Spaß beim fischen Franzl. hoffe mal du fängst was wennst schon bei dem Wetter dich am Weiher|kopfkrat vergnügst.
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2012)

Gerade 10 Minuten geschlafen, da hats auch schon gepiepst. Weissfische am tauwurmbündel. Hab jetzt mal den swinger aus der schnur raus, dann piepts wenigstens net dauernd


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da isser! 
Auf Tauwurmbündel! Richtig geiler Run #6

Drill war nicht dramatisch. Hatte eine 20-50g Rute mit 33er Mono als Hauptschnur und ein wallertaugliches Vorfach samt 2/0 oder 3/0er Haken. Sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt. 

Hab meinen Krempel schon eingepackt und werde daheim nächtigen, sind nur 3 Minuten mit dem Auto und ich darf nur einen fangen


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

tja dann gut's nächtle. (3 min bis 'dahoam', neid...)
petri


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und Gute Nacht!


----------



## sven123 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri
Schlaf gut#6


----------



## der.oli (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri franz
hatte heut nacht kein glück..ich schieb die schuld mal auf den mond,
da hätt ich mich auch unter ner straßenlaterne stellen können#d
aber den arsch hab ich ordentlich nass bekommen


----------



## wusel345 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz zu deinem Waller. Wieso dürft ihr nur einen Waller pro Sitzung fangen? Bei uns sollen die Uriane raus aus den Seen und meines Wissens nach darfst so viele Waller fangen wie du an den Haken bekommst.


----------



## Daniel-93 (1. Juni 2012)

Petri zum Waller Franz


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@wusel345
An dem Gewässer gibt es halt eine entsprechende Fangbeschränkung.

Abgesehen davon wollte ich auch gar nicht mehr fangen. 
Ich hab es gezielt auf Waller probiert und es hat geklappt. Mission erledigt. Angler glücklich.


----------



## freibadwirt (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch Franzl#6
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (1. Juni 2012)

@ Frant ;Petri zum Waller 

Bin auch noch mal los, mal sehen ob was geht 







Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Dr. Ott'l
Das Gewässer sieht traumhaft aus, da muss doch was gehen #6 

Der Waller hatte übrigens nen interessanten Mageninhalt:


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (1. Juni 2012)

A bisl was geht immer ;-)





Nicht der größte seiner Art aber was nicht ust kann ja noch werden...

Ja der Waller weiss auch was schmeckt 

Ja das Gewässer ust wirklich schön aver nicht gerade leicht zu befischen. 

Mfg aus der Pfalz
Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

astrein #6 
auf was hast den gefangen?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (1. Juni 2012)

Hat man so was schon gesehen? 






Hat der kleine Kaulbarsch doch tatsächlich meine Schnur um einen Stein geknotet. :O







Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. weiter so. ich wüsste garnicht was ich mit einem waller anfangen sollte. das müsst ich wohl rezepte googeln. der barsch scheint ja auch nicht der kleinste sein. mein lieblingsfisch. lecker.


----------



## Daniel-93 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> Hat man so was schon gesehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Fische sorgen aber auch immer und immer wieder für Abwechslung. :m


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> ...Hat der kleine Kaulbarsch doch tatsächlich meine Schnur um einen Stein geknotet...


Klasse!
Was wäre das Angeln ohne Kaulbarsche (zwischendurch mal)!


----------



## Bolli82 (2. Juni 2012)

So, alles aufgebaut. Jeweils eine Grundrute auf Tauwurm und Köderfisch. Dazu eine Posrnrute mit Köderfisch. Ich weiss, es ist eigentlich schon viel zu spåt am Tag, aber die Frau zum shoppen geschickt und dann ab an den Kanal. Ich werde berichten ob sich was hat überlisten lassen.

Jetzt erstmsl ein Kaffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> aber die Frau zum shoppen geschickt und dann ab an den Kanal


Sinnvoll und zielführend ;-))))


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bolli82
Na dann mal viel Erfolg, hoffe wir dürfen ne Fangmeldung lesen 

P.S.
Geiles Pod!! #6


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (2. Juni 2012)

@ Franz

Den Barsch hab ich mit einer "Grundmontage" auf Laubwurm gefangen.

Mfg aus der Pfalz
Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bolli: auf was solls denn gehen? petri heil!


----------



## Daniel-93 (2. Juni 2012)

@Bolli
Mir kommt das Gewässer an dem du fischt irgendwie bekannt vor, darf man erfahren wo du bist? 

Weiterhin Petri Heil

Geschrieben auf meinem iPhone 4S mit Forum Runner


----------



## Bolli82 (2. Juni 2012)

@Daniel-83 es ist ein Wendebecken im DEK Nähe Ibbenbüren.

Kumpel hat 2 Ruten auf Made u.d den ersten Erfolg.


----------



## Bolli82 (2. Juni 2012)

@Aalredl auf Zander und Barsch


----------



## Daniel-93 (2. Juni 2012)

@Bolli
Danke für die schnelle info, viel erfolg euch zwei noch. 

Geschrieben auf meinem iPhone 4S mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2012)

sind gerade komplett abgesoffen. konnten dennoch einen 56 er Karpfen auf die matte legen


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wie abgesoffen? Hats so stark geregnet?


----------



## Jose (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

vom waller ins wasser gezogen?


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich sass vor drei vier monaten mit nem kollegen am wasser und hab verzweifelt versucht n bild hochzuladen und es hat garnicht funktioniert und nun das...ne app!!!!SUPERGUT!#6
*abo*


----------



## Seele (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sintflutartige Regenfälle, aber sind wir ja gewohnt


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (3. Juni 2012)

@seele

Mit dem Regen kommt der Fisch ;-)

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (5. Juni 2012)

ich kenne das Gewässer seit ca. 20 Jahren und ich kann dir sagen wir hätten nicht mehr viel gefangen  ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daniel, seele, Dr. Ottl, Bolli - wasn los, keiner zum Angeln unterwegs die Tage?


----------



## Daniel-93 (6. Juni 2012)

Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Daniel, seele, Dr. Ottl, Bolli - wasn los, keiner zum Angeln unterwegs die Tage?



Ja also meine Brandungs Saison ist ja jetzt erstmal vorbei, bin aber nächste Woche höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem boot auf der Ostsee bischen auf Dorsch Pilken. 

Werde auf jeden fall berichten.


----------



## Alex1860 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen gehts wieder auf Karpfen, Aale und Hecht  werde auch berichten wenn das mit der app hinhaut


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> Morgen gehts wieder auf Karpfen, Aale und Hecht  werde auch berichten wenn das mit der app hinhaut



Das würde mich freuen  
Vorab schonmal Petri Heil! 



> bin aber nächste Woche höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem boot auf der Ostsee bischen auf Dorsch Pilken.


Oh man habt ihr Nordlichter das gut. Mein letztes Salzwasser hab ich 2010 "geschmeckt"... an meinen letzten Ostsee-Trip erinnere ich mich schon fast nicht mehr, so lange liegt das zurück :c


----------



## Benni1987 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das würde mich freuen
> Vorab schonmal Petri Heil!
> 
> 
> Oh man habt ihr Nordlichter das gut. Mein letztes Salzwasser hab ich 2010 "geschmeckt"... an meinen letzten Ostsee-Trip erinnere ich mich schon fast nicht mehr, so lange liegt das zurück :c



na dann hoch die haxen und ab in den norden!:m


----------



## salvelinus71 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Franz!

Na siehste, rein optisch ist er doch genau die Größe die dir bis jetzt gefehlt hat. Kochtopftauglich halt. Soviel Glück hatte ich an der Naab nicht. Hab ja auch 4 Waller gefangen und wenn ich sie hintereinander gelegt hätte, wäre ich auch locker über 1m gekommen#q.



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da isser!
> Auf Tauwurmbündel! Richtig geiler Run #6
> 
> Drill war nicht dramatisch. Hatte eine 20-50g Rute mit 33er Mono als Hauptschnur und ein wallertaugliches Vorfach samt 2/0 oder 3/0er Haken. Sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt.
> ...


----------



## Daniel-93 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*@Franz*

Wie "Benni1987" ja schon gesagt hat pack deine Angel Sachen und ab an die Ostsee Küste, machst dir hier ein schönes Wochenende mit Bootstour,.......und und und. #6

P.S.
Wenn du an die Ostsee Küste kommst sag Bescheid, versuch mir dann frei zu nehmen. :m


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (6. Juni 2012)

Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Daniel, seele, Dr. Ottl, Bolli - wasn los, keiner zum Angeln unterwegs die Tage?



Mal sehen, vielleicht am Wochenende 
Wenn's soweit ist > Poste ich, wenn es was zu Posten gibt ;-)

Petri an alle! 
So long, Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Alex1860 (7. Juni 2012)

So Köder sind vorbereitet jetz noch ein letzter Test mit dem Forum Runner und dann gehts auch schon los  also : TEST eins zwo


----------



## Seele (7. Juni 2012)

nein, Kumpel hatte Geburtstag.....

mal schauen wann es wieder los geht. Wetterbericht sagt sehr schlecht, aber dann kann ich mal die anderen Sachen erledigen, sobald ich zeit hab geht es wieder los. 
die äschen lassen noch auf sich warten, dass ist erst mal das nächste Ziel.


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> So Köder sind vorbereitet jetz noch ein letzter Test mit dem Forum Runner und dann gehts auch schon los  also : TEST eins zwo



Hoffe du berichtest sobald es etwas zu berichten gibt. #6

Weiterhin viel Spaß am Wasser, und natürlich Petri Heil.


----------



## Alex1860 (7. Juni 2012)

Kurze zusammenfassung. Unzählige kleine barsche auf pose mit wurm bestückt ein par rotaugen die dann in der nacht als aalköder verwendet werden  1 hecht mit 65cm wieder reingesetzt der darf noch wachsen  bilder werden morgen am pc gepostet da in österreich kein optimaler empfang. Petri dank


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Juni 2012)

Alex1860 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze zusammenfassung. Unzählige kleine barsche auf pose mit wurm bestückt ein par rotaugen die dann in der nacht als aalköder verwendet werden  1 hecht mit 65cm wieder reingesetzt der darf noch wachsen  bilder werden morgen am pc gepostet da in österreich kein optimaler empfang. Petri dank



Hört sich doch garnicht mal so schlecht an, weiter so Alex.


----------



## zanderzone (7. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist gerade ne richtige Kanone eingestiegen!!


----------



## moboskiller (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis zu deinem PB-Zander von 91cm fehlen ja nur noch knapp 70 cm |rolleyes


----------



## zanderzone (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber der hat nen ordentlichen Fight geliefert!! ;-)


----------



## mathei (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oh man ich will auch. hoffe am samstagabend. da liegt nur noch ein 
15 m3 erdaushubhaufen auf meinen hof. der muss entsorgt werden. ich gebe alles.


----------



## Daniel-93 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hoffe der Pool ist zum baden gedacht. :m

Oder setzt du dir dort fische rein um sie zu angeln.....
Habe schon so manches im Internet gelesen......


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das ist ein so genanntes angler-entspannungsbecken. da kommt kein fisch rein.


----------



## Daniel-93 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> das ist ein so genanntes angler-entspannungsbecken.


Hätte ich auch gerne bei uns im Garten, aber sind ja nur 150m bis zur Ostsee von der Größe her langt die Ostsee zum baden. 


*@zanderzone*

Hat sich bei dir am Wasser noch etwas getan.?


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dem ziel aalangeln morgen nacht ein stück näher. denke 10 m3 sind mit der karre in den container tranportiert worden. gefühlte 20 m3. tauwurm und made sind gekauft und warten im kühlschrank auf ihren einsatz.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus,

Ich sitz grad am vereinsgewässer auf aal bzw karpfen mit Mais und Wurm an. Ein untermassiger karpfen hat auch scho vorbei geschaut, mal schauen was noch geht!

Grüßla


----------



## Daniel-93 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich sitz grad am vereinsgewässer auf aal bzw karpfen mit Mais und Wurm an. Ein untermassiger karpfen hat auch scho vorbei geschaut, mal schauen was noch geht!
> 
> Grüßla



Falls du gerade noch am Wasser sitzt, viel Spaß noch und Petri Heil. #6


----------



## Chefkoch85 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo danke, hab aber grade aufgegeben ausser noch ein paar brachsen war nix mehr.

Grüßla


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (9. Juni 2012)

moin moin, 
So viel zu Thema Angeln 




Fussballturnier vom Junior 

Mfg (nicht vom Wasser:-(  ) SASCHA

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so mach mich jetzt auf die socken. denke so 18 uhr zum fussball ist der anker gesetzt. hoffe das internet funzt auch. heute nacht geht es auf aal. bis später dann.


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

anker ist gesetzt. technik aufgebaut. die holländer haben es ja super vergeigt. werde jetzt die ruten fertig machen und vorm de-spiel auswerfen.


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

halbzeit. kein fisch , kein tor im fussball. ich bin jung und kann warten.


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

upps. der 1. fisch. leider nur weiss


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so de gewonnen. ich noch kein aal und akku gleich alle. muss also morgen den rest schreiben. petri an alle die am waaser sind.
gruss mathias


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2012)

Hatten eine Forelle und mal wieder extreme refefälle. Wen wundert es.... mal schauen was die Nacht bringt aber ein Fisch wäre sehr ungemütlich. Sonst jemand draussen?


----------



## Daniel-93 (10. Juni 2012)

War gestern auch los zum angeln, aus purer Langeweile hatte ich Lust noch ein paar Heringe zu fangen.
Bin mit einem Kollegen so gegen ca.20 Uhr los gefahren nach Kiel (Thiessenkai).
Als wir angekommen sind waren schon ein paar Herings Angler da, aber die hatten alle nix dolles max. 10 Heringe pro Person und manche waren schon recht lange dort.
Wir Bauten unsere Ruten auf stellten uns neben die anderen Herings Angler und legten los, wir holten einen nach den anderen raus, nach ca. 1,5h sind wir wieder nach hause Gefahren wir hatten jeder ca.40 Stück.


----------



## mathei (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so zurück vom see. leider keinen aal gefangen. ärgerlich war auch, daß der akku schnell alle war. das kabel für  den zigarettenanzünder passte nicht. werd die tage mit laptop noch mal zum händler fahren. hoffe das es dann funzt. wie lange dann die autobatterie hält weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## Daniel-93 (11. Juni 2012)

Sind gerade mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee 

Ich habe bis jetzt ein 39cm Dorsch und ein 61cm freu


----------



## mathei (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo. gib gas, petri.


----------



## Daniel-93 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ist leider nur bei den zwei Dorschen geblieben, trotzdem war es ein schöner Tag auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Andreas25 (13. Juni 2012)

Vor einer halben Stunde losgefahren bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, jetzt wieder Strömender regen. Schön langsam nervt mich dieses Wetter.


----------



## mathei (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Vor einer halben Stunde losgefahren bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, jetzt wieder Strömender regen. Schön langsam nervt mich dieses Wetter.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 184542


 
dat kenn ich. aber wird schon noch.


----------



## Daniel-93 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*@Andreas25*
Schon etwas gefangen.?


----------



## Andreas25 (14. Juni 2012)

Daniel-93 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas25
> Schon etwas gefangen.?



An Halbstarken Barsch hab ich noch auf Spinner erwischt, hab leider die meiste Zeit im Auto verbracht weil ich keine Regenjacke mitgenommen hatte und bin auch um 9 wieder nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## mathei (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nix mit live heute bei mir. nur regen. toll


----------



## Alex1860 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns hats momentan noch 27 Grad und es sind keine Wolken am himmel


----------



## Rxbinhx (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze seit heute Mittag auf Karpfen an - alles super
In der letzten Stunde sind zwei Idioten mit dem Boot gekommen und spannen ankerschnüre über meine Plätze und Fischen dort obwohl ich sie ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen habe dass dort meine Schnüre verlaufen !!
Ich bin kurz davor ins Boot zu steigen und diese zwei Deppen aus dem Boot zu ziehn!!! |krach:


----------



## LOCHI (17. Juni 2012)

Servus, so Sitz seit einer halben Stunde am Wasser und mach mit Frau und tochter ne Nacht Session auf Zander und Wels. Wenn sich was tut meld ich mich hier wieder! Nur soviel, Kind ist mit Stock und Schnur schon total heiß! MfG de Lochi...


----------



## pike-81 (18. Juni 2012)

Karpfenansitz?
Nö!
Drei Tage Hechtangeln vom Feinsten!


----------



## pike-81 (18. Juni 2012)

Harte Bedingungen. Zum Glück blieb das angekündigte Gewitter bisher aus. Wenn der Wind nicht abnimmt, übernachten wir wohl hier. Bisher einen Schniepel beim Schleppen. 4Play-Lowrider, Walleye


----------



## pike-81 (19. Juni 2012)

Leider ist es beim Schniepel geblieben.
Dafür geht's gleich in die zweite Runde.
Ohne Sturm können wir mehr Spots befischen. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## jsfisherman (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht doch auch Ohne die App.
Das Problem ist die Bildeinbettung


----------



## pike-81 (20. Juni 2012)

Gestern gab's leider wieder nur einen 50er. Immerhin. Genommen hat er einen Lilla My Jerk.
Einen Tag haben wir noch...


----------



## pike-81 (20. Juni 2012)

Das war es leider erstmal wieder.
Heute nur einen Babyhecht auf Slider.
Drei Tage Hechtangeln, drei kleine Fische.
Naja, kann man sich nicht immer aussuchen.
Was ist mit den Hechten los?


----------



## Der-Graf (21. Juni 2012)

Heute kurz drei, vier Stunden ansitzen gewesen am Rhein. Ziemlich zähe Angelei mit vielen Hängern und einigen Abrissen an unbekannter Stelle mit unbekannten Hindernissen. Ein paar Bisse gab es trotzdem: Zwei Grundeln, eine Nase (meine erste mit 19cm) sowie eine Babybarbe mit geschätzten 12-15cm für meinen Bekannten. Kein tolles Ergebnis, aber durch die Nase freu ich mich trotzdem drüber!


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werde morgen abend raus. ob ich berichte werde weiss ich noch nicht. habe mein stromproblem für den lappi noch nicht geklärt. versuche morgen noch den passenden anschluss für den zigianzünder zu finden. ob die batterie überhaubt mitspielt wird sich ja sicherlich dann erst vor ort feststellen lassen.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo @ all;
Muss auch mal wieder was beitragen zu unserem "live trööt".
Am Samstag gehts mal wieder ans Wasser,vielleicht auch schon heute abend;-)
Melde mich wenn ich an wasser bin,spätestens aber wenb ich was fange 
Petri an alle,mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auf geht es ans wasser. hoffe auf aal.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo @all,
alles aufgebaut,die Ruten imWasser,es kann losgehen. ;-)






Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juni 2012)

Boah, was für'ne Brühe.
Was fängst Du da?
Tigerspatelwels?


----------



## Benni1987 (23. Juni 2012)

Ein wunderschöner morgen an der Elbe!erstmal frühstücken dann kann der Zander kommen!


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Ladies, da bei uns morgen Preisfischen ist und ich solche Schwanzvergleiche hasse noch dazu hat meine Freundin die Weißheitszähne raus bekommen (schnell flüchten) bin ich bis morgen am Wasser und halte den Thread bisschen am Leben. Es geht an ein mir unbekanntes Gewässer, Zielfisch wird heute der Aal sein. Ich nehm mal die Wallerruten mit, denn ich glaub ich fange mehr Waller als Aale weil ich Aalfischen einfach nicht kann. Gibts bei uns so gut wie nicht. Wettervorhersage ist angenhem und nicht zu heiß. Falls Rob noch erwacht wird er auch raus kommen, sowie Gismo wird sich Mittags noch zu mir gesellen. 

Wir sehen was alles kommt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hab gerade einen 12kg schuppi verhaftet 

nach den 3 fehlbissen gestern ein super schönes erfolgserlebnis.
war noch dazu mein allererster schuppi weil es hier sonst nur überwiegend spiegler gibt.

gebissen hat er auf die red spice fish killermurmeln von successful baits.


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zurück vom wasser.nix aal.nur 2 plieten.ich geb nicht auf.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2012)

Bei mir noch gar nichts, an den super Platz an den ich wollte ist gerade einer hin gefahren jetzt hocke ich an einem KrautGürtel, gefällt mir nicht so, evtl ziehe ich um


----------



## stap80 (23. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja schön Wünsche euch allen die am Wasser sind viel Spaß. Ich muss ja leider arbeiten  aber egal noch 2 Wochen dann hab ich Urlaub und dann geht es ans Wasser. Petri


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2012)

Konnte vorhin eine bachige verhaften, sonst nur ganz feine zupfer.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2012)

Mal ein Eindruck




 vom Wasser


----------



## mathei (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sieht gut aus. denke da geht heut was.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2012)

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr


----------



## WK1956 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> Mal ein Eindruck
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185076
> 
> ...


 
wo bist du denn jetzt hin?

Gruß Werner


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnten einige kleine Aale fangen, hatten alle Minute einen Biss, katastrophal, aber nur ein kleiner Bruchteil blieb hängen. Hat gepasst.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, nach 3 Wochen darf ich mich auch endlich mal wieder live vom wasser melden. 

Ich sitze gerade an der naab auf karpfen an. 
Hab mir einen schnuckeligen altarm gesucht und hoffe dass ich einen karpfen erwische. Hab 2 Ruten mit Boilie draussen. Anbei noch ein paar fotos.




Anhang anzeigen 185110




Anhang anzeigen 185114







Anhang anzeigen 185115


----------



## Daniel-93 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Gewässer schaut ja schon mal viel versprechend aus, hoffe du hast schon etwas gefangen.......weiterhin Petri Heil. #6


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2012)

Hi, bislang noch gar nix. Karpfen rollen am Futterplatz aber beissen nicht. Mal schauen was die Nacht bringt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück Dir die Daumen, Franz - gibt nicht viele, denen ich das so gönnen würde wie Dir ;-)))
10 kg +......


----------



## ernie1973 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live von der aggertalsperre--> 1 guter Aal mit ca. 80 cm- & ein babyaal, der wieder schwimmt!


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo, bin mittlerweile wieder im "Trockenen". 

Mann war das ne Nacht. Gegen 2 Uhr wurde ich das erste Mal wach, weils so stark regnete. Ich hatte praktischerweise aus Faulheit kein Bivvy mitgenommen und musste daher mit einer Liege und einer Plane, die ich einfach über mich drübergeschmissen hatte vorlieb nehmen. 

Gegen 2.30 Uhr kam dann ein Run. Sehr gleichmässig wurde Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, ich hab dann die Rute aufgenommen... war aber nix. Keine Ahnung ob das ein Biss war oder ob ein Biber durch die Schnur geschwommen ist oder so. 

Hab die Rute dann wieder ausgeworfen und mich wieder hingelegt. 

Das nächste Erwachen hab es dann gegen 4 Uhr. Erneut wegen heftigem Regen. Mittlerweile war ich patschnass. Schlafsack nass, Klamotten nass usw. richtig eklig. Und weit und breit kein Fisch in Sicht.

So toll kann Karpfenangeln sein. :q 

Da es bereits hell war, beschloss ich mein Gelumpe einzupacken und nach Hause zu fahren. Stühle, Liege, Tisch Angelkasten, Futtereimer usw. alles nacheinander zum Auto getragen und verstaut. Ich stand vor meinem verbliebenen Camp und überlegte welches Teil ich als nächstes einladen konnte da donnerte der Bissanzeiger los. Aber sowas von... 

Ich nahm die Rute auf und Bingo! Halbkreis und Flucht gegen die Bremse. 

Ca. 10 Minuten später konnte ich einen wunderschönen Flusskarpfen landen. 
Die Waage blieb bei 11kg stehen, abzüglich Matte, sagen wir mal ca. 21 Pfund! Endgeil! 

Schnell um den Fisch gekümmert, dann Gerempel fertig eingeladen und Abflug!


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fisch, Franzl.
Immer schön, wenn man nach einer durchquälten Nacht dann doch nicht auch noch Schneider bleibt.

Aber davon


Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte praktischerweise aus Faulheit kein Bivvy mitgenommen und musste daher mit einer Liege und einer Plane, die ich einfach über mich drübergeschmissen hatte vorlieb nehmen...


hätt ich gern auch noch ein Foto!
:q


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stell Dir einfach 'ne mit Plane abgedeckte wilde Müllkippe vor...:m 

Dickes Petri zum tollen Regenkarpfen, Franz!!!


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht schlecht, Petri!
Wir haben Gestern um 11 total durchnässt abgebaut - ich bin Schneider geblieben, mein Kumpel konnte ne schöne 44er Schleie landen.


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Juni 2012)

Na den Fisch hast du dir ja scheinbar redlich verdient! Petri zum Karpfen!


----------



## salvelinus71 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

HARDCORE! 
Petri zum schönen Schuppi! 

Naja meistens sind die vom Feeling ekelhaftesten, wenn es sowas beim Angeln überhaupt gibt, Ansitze die erfolgreichsten und wenn man denkt alles (Gewässer, Platzwahl, Wetter, Fischaktivität a.s.o.) passt, geht man meist als Schneider heim.

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## mathei (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. so kanns kommen


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Juni 2012)

Grad zu zweit beim aalansitz mein kumpel seit ner stunde ich seit ner halben alle 5 min bisse aber hängen bleibt nix werde berichten


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Alex,
wo seid ihr da unterwegs? Fluss oder See?


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Juni 2012)

An der salzach am toten hund


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Juni 2012)

Aalrute mit 40


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo alex. Petri zur rutte, sind für mich die faszinierendsten heimischen fische überhaupt. 

Nach meinem Karpfen von gestern bin ich heute Abend mit Boardie weidi nochmal an die naab gefahren. 

Auf Karpfen tut sich bislang goar nix. Weidi hatte allerdings schon einen beifang von 185cm auf 16er Boilie.

Anhang anzeigen 185206


----------



## mathei (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der ist ja grösser als ich. wat für ein kracher.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo alex. Petri zur rutte, sind für mich die faszinierendsten heimischen fische überhaupt.
> 
> Nach meinem Karpfen von gestern bin ich heute Abend mit Boardie weidi nochmal an die naab gefahren.
> 
> ...



Petri!

Toller Fisch - und den am Karpfengerät gefangen?

Sehr geil!

:m

Ernie


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2012)

Ja am Karpfengerät mit 0.35er Mono. 
Aber so glücklich sind wir mit dem Fang gar nicht unbedingt, denn wir wollten ja eigentlich Karpfen und ob die stelle so gut ist, wenn sich da solche waller rumtreiben ? Naja, mal gucken was sich in der nacht tut. 

Jetzt gibts erstmal noch ein betthupferl :

Anhang anzeigen 185209


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer was zu meckern der Herr |supergri
Petri zum Ausnahmefisch!
:m


----------



## Alex1860 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Waller Franz wünsch da vui glück dass no wos geht auf de Karpfen, Ja de Rutten gfoin mir a brutal guad vor allem geräuchert a Schmankerl


----------



## Ossipeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann haut mal rein! In die Ruten meine ich. War ja schon mal ne Steilvorlage 
Wünsch euch was!


----------



## Daniel-93 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*@Franz*

Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht mit einem Smart unterwegs :q
habe so etwas  schon mal an der Elbe gesehen wie jemand einen Waller auch so ca.170-180cm gefangen hat und den bei sich ins Auto gepackt hat (Smart). :q


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,
kann leider keinen Fang mehr vermelden. War tote Hose, hab dann am frühen Morgen eingepackt. 

Anbei noch 2 Bilder, einmal die "Morgenstimmung" sowie ein Bild meines "Gewebeplane-Brolly" für kati


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei der art zu schlafen musst du ja aufpassen nicht entsorgt zu werden...#6


----------



## Alex1860 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Bei der art zu schlafen musst du ja aufpassen nicht entsorgt zu werden...#6



Haha auf einmal hört der Franz es. Bieep Bieeep Bieep wrooooo chhhh :m

schod dass nix mehr ganga is franz dann hoids nächste moi


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und, ist heute wer unterwegs?


----------



## Benni1987 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

heute is "familytag" aber morgen wird gezandert...endlich mal mein boot nass machen->ab auf die elbe!


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

Bin am Montag höchstwahrscheinlich mit nem Kollegen auf der Ostsee bisschen auf Dorsch Pilken usw.


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und, ist heute wer unterwegs?




Klaro, gleich gehts in die Hölle zum Braten. Bremsen ohne Ende sind vorher gesagt, aber ich denke ein guter Fisch wird gehen und ein paar Aale. Müssen bisschen Hege betreiben, da zuviele kleine Männchen drin sind und nur die Brut fressen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> ...Bremsen ohne Ende sind vorher gesagt,...


Da der obligatorische Havana Club vermutlich auch dabei sein wird, kipp net alles runter, sondern schmier freie Hautstellen mit ein wenig davon ein; soll Wunder gegen die ekeligen Stachler bewirken. |rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

So. Bin wieder an der naab. Zielfisch karpfen.

Habe nun die Montagen rausgschwommen und abgelegt und das Camp aufgebaut. Jetzt heissts waaaaaaarten. 

Anhang anzeigen 185361


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück Dir die Daumen...


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

Immerhin rauben schon mal die barsche an einem meiner spots. Karpfen hab ich schon viele gesehen, aber alle nur am sonnen. 


Anhang anzeigen 185362


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2012)

Richtiger mod Treff hier  
Haben bis jetzt zwei Karpfen. Viecher fressen uns aber auf und schaut schwer nach regen mal wieder aus.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Fisch. Ist das im rechten Bild ne Art Wallerpose da im Wasser?:m


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

Petri Heil Seele. Bei mir ist alles ruhig. Wetter, Viecher und leider auch die Bissanzeiger.

Ärgere mich gerade mit so nem Picknickgrill rum.
Bin gespannt ob die Dinger jemals gar werden, hampel da jetzt schon über ne stunde rum.

Anhang anzeigen 185372


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sag ja nicht, dass Franz und ich nicht schon mal über grillen gesprochen hätten..
Hungern sollst Du.....................
;-))))))


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2012)

Hab nen 15er auf matze koch nach gelegt. Haben schwere Gewitter Ausläufer, echt brutal hier. 
Nein das ist der jimmy beim Montage raus schwimmen


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







So wie das aussieht, solltest Du die Kohlen auch anzünden damit dat wat gibt....


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

.... Und mein Bier hat auch schon bessere Tage gesehen. Aber da muss man durch 

Anhang anzeigen 185373


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

Petri Seele. 15 hört sich doch schon mal sehr gut an.

@docplato
Die dinger brennen nicht richtig und gehen recht schnell wieder aus. Die sind mit irgendwas getränkt, und wenn das zeug verbrannt ist, ist schluss. Aber wird schon, hab die kohlen die noch glühen auf eine ecke zusammengeschoben.....


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2012)

Habe nen 10er und nen Aal nach gelegt und jimmy nen kleinen Aal. Sehr gut heute Nacht bis jetzt


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2012)

Bei mir immer noch alles ruhig. Dafür jetzt Gewitter am Horizont. 

Ist immer noch übelst warm hier draussen. Schlafen unmöglich.


----------



## Seele (30. Juni 2012)

Wieder zwei Aale, beide der jimmy.jetzt is aber irgendwie ruhig


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin

Mal so nebenbei wenn ihr wissen wollt wann es vom Himmel knallt,auf Radarfilm klicken und gucken wann es am Wasser ankommt.

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...ter__aktuell__Radarfilm__node.html?__nnn=true

#h


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Wieder einen breitkopf dieses mal. Paar Fehlbisse natürlich auch.Franz was geht bei dir?


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2012)

Bei mir geht grad ein monster gewitter runter. Am anderen ufer ist ein baum in die naab gestürzt. Bliitze im Sekundentakt. Ich hatte in meinem leben noch nicht oft angst, aber gerade is knapp davor.


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Aal


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2012)

Wo seid ihr eigentlich? See oder fluss?


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Und dann haben wir halt wieder einen Aal


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Ab einem weiher


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2012)

Wieviel sinds denn etz shon? Fotografier doch mal in den eimer


----------



## Dakes87 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich melde mich auch mal live vom Wasser ;-) also um 22uhr 2 gute bisse , ein knapp 70er aal kurz vor dem kescher abgegangen und nun ist gerade ruhe.. aber gestern ging es ja auch erst so um diese Zeit los! also warten  wir mal ab.. Jetzt bei schreiben Wetter Umschwung, regen und wind... petri weiterhin 
lg daniel


----------



## Dakes87 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So gerade einen 65er zander gefangen  regen ist auch wieder wech..  nur heute extrem viele kraben da!!! alle 10minuten heißt es Wurm und köfi kontrolle...


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Der große darf morgen nach der haken Kur wieder schwimmen, hoffen mal das klappt


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Ein Aal und ein 16er Karpfen, dieses mal gemessen mit 81cm. Voll geil


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Wieder ein 14er und brutaler Wind. Hier kommst keine Minute zum hin sitzen. Aale beißen, bleiben aber nicht hängen.


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Was wohl, Aal


----------



## Daniel-93 (1. Juli 2012)

So sind auch vor ca. 30 min aufs Wasser Gefahren, bisschen auf Dorsch Pilken usw. 

Melde mich später nochmal.


----------



## ZanderSven (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> .... Und mein Bier hat auch schon bessere Tage gesehen. Aber da muss man durch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185373



Wird definitiv Zeit für ein neues männerhandtäschchen:q


----------



## shadowflame (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade zurück vom Wasser. Es gab 5 Alle zwischen 53cm und 76cm und 2 Barsche und 'nen ganzen Haufen guter Bisse.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen,
Kein Biss bislang. Keine Ahnung was da los ist.
Hab gerade nochmal ausgelegt, mal schauen ob noch ein karpfen mag.


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Sind nochmal 3 alle und drei Karpfen um 15 oder 16 Pfund dazu kommen. Irgendwie sowas, zuviel zum zählen bald


----------



## Daniel-93 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ein komisches angeln war das nur heute. |kopfkrat

Schweinswale waren unterwegs und mein Kollege fängt sich tot, und ich fange einen Wittling und den größten Dorsch aus der ganzen Kieler Förde Geschätzte 10 cm. :q

Das war echt nicht mehr normal. ;+

Die tage geht's wieder auf die Ostsee, ich hoffe das es besser wird. #6


----------



## Seele (1. Juli 2012)

Nochmal ein Karpfen wieder so 14 Pfund


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo @ all

@ Franz; schon übel mit deinem Bier aber wie du gesagt hast, da muß man(n) durch .
Hab mal in meiner Sitzkiepe nachgesehen und folgende entdeckung gemacht  ;-)





Mfg Sascha

Hab gerade festgestellt dass man das Datum nicht richtig lesen kann: 17.11.11


Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Alex1860 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wieso trinkts ihr eigentlich alle lidlbier? bah da kand i im dreieck kotzen  a gutes augustiner muss da schon her zum fischen


----------



## salvelinus71 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Franz! Un... ging was?



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So. Bin wieder an der naab. Zielfisch karpfen.
> 
> Habe nun die Montagen rausgschwommen und abgelegt und das Camp aufgebaut. Jetzt heissts waaaaaaarten.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185361


----------



## salvelinus71 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Alex1860 schrieb:


> wieso trinkts ihr eigentlich alle lidlbier? bah da kand i im dreieck kotzen  a gutes augustiner muss da schon her zum fischen




.... da hast du aber mal sowas von RECHT :m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö! 
In 14 Stunden kein Biss, kein Zupfer goar nix. 
Aber das scheint da so zu sein - das letzte mal bekam ich auch nur einen einzigen Biss... und das war der 11kg Schuppi.


----------



## salvelinus71 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War vom Freitag auf Samstag auch draussen, erst a bissl gestippt auf Rotaugen und dann auf Aal & Zander angesessen. 

Nen Haufen Mückenstiche und einen richtig guten Biss versaut (angeschlagen mit offenem Freilauf... Anfängerfehler!!!#q) und um 4.00 Uhr vor drohendem Unwetter nach Hause geflüchtet.

Spätestens in.... lass mich rechnen, 105h sitzt ich wieder am Wasser. Wie gesagt SPÄTESTENS.
In diesem Sinne, ne schöne und arbeitsreiche|supergri Woche wünsch ich!

Gruss - Ronny!


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich muss mich den letzten drei Posts mal anschließen - 
1. LIDL-Bier geht garnicht.
2. Ich saß am Sa auch bei herrlichsten Bedingungen an ner super Stelle - 10h NICHTS.
3. 'n Hafen Mückenstiche hab ich mir ebenfalls eingefangen -.-
4. ... in spätestens 24h "muss" ich wieder los, sonst geh ich ein in der Woche |scardie:


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo Kollegen,
bin mit meinem Sohnemann auch mal wieder losgezogen,vorraussetzungen sind nicht Ideal aber egal,hauptsache es macht Spaß.
Poste wenn was am Haken ist 





Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

HAllo Dr. Ottl, 
na dann mal viel Glück! 

P.S.
Wieder so ein interessantes Gewässer #r


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. Juli 2012)

Wetter umschwung, es regnet bindfäden
Aber vielleicht ist das nicht mal ein nachteil,mal sehen wie es weitergeht

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> Wetter umschwung, es regnet bindfäden
> Aber vielleicht ist das nicht mal ein nachteil,mal sehen wie es weitergeht
> 
> Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner




Sicher nicht, sonst würde ich die ganze Saison keinen Fisch fangen weil bei mir regenet es IMMER


----------



## flasha (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> bin mit meinem Sohnemann auch mal wieder losgezogen,vorraussetzungen sind nicht Ideal aber egal,hauptsache es macht Spaß.
> Poste wenn was am Haken ist
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Flüsschen oder ein Teich?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (5. Juli 2012)

Das ist ein Flüsschen, direkt hinter einem Wehr. Wassertiefe so um einen Meter.
War aber nicht der bringer dehalb haben wir nach 2 Stunden die Stelle gewechselt und sind vor das Wehr gegangen. Mit dem Stellungswechsel kam aber auch der große Regen. Wobei Regen das falsche Wort ist, Wolkenbruch mit Blitz und Donner.
Keine Chance zum Rückzug.
Binnen kürzester Zeit ist fast unmöglich geworden zu Angeln. Nur Laub und Äste im Wasser die sich imsekundentakt in der Montage oder der Schnur verheddert haben.
Haben dann das schlimmste abgewartet und dann nach fast 3 Stunden S..wetter zum Rückzug geblasen.









Petri an alle und mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## salvelinus71 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit dem Stellungswechsel kam aber auch der große Regen. Wobei Regen das falsche Wort ist, Wolkenbruch mit Blitz und Donner.
Keine Chance zum Rückzug.
Binnen kürzester Zeit ist fast unmöglich geworden zu Angeln. Nur Laub und Äste im Wasser die sich imsekundentakt in der Montage oder der Schnur verheddert haben.
Haben dann das schlimmste abgewartet und dann nach fast 3 Stunden S..wetter zum Rückzug geblasen.


Moin!

Wenn die Sache mit dem "Treibgut" nicht gewesen wäre und in eurem Flüsschen Aale rumschleichen, wäre nach dem großen Regen sicherlich, ufernah die Post abgegangen:q.
Das sind doch Bilder/Lehrbuchbedingungen für die "Schlangen"|bigeyes.

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## pike-81 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen!
Aber an einem Fluß voller Treibgut mit Grundmontagen anzusitzen, ist echt nervig.
Da werden Erinnerungen wach. Wegen treibender Krautballen habe ich meine letzte Quappensession erfolglos abgebrochen.
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn man sich Wetterberichte anguckt - und den Dauerregen draussen - wirds wohl akutell nicht viele Flüsse mit vernünftig beangelbarem Wasserstand geben...
Dreckwetter....


----------



## salvelinus71 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja klar, ich kenne die Sache auch nur zu gut. 

Mein Hausgewässer ist u.a. der Mittellauf der Werra (Gott sei dank noch oberhalb der Salzmafia:r) und da die Werra richtig schön durch Wiesen und Wälder fließt, merkt man da jeden größeren Schauer, nicht nur anhand von Wassertrübung und Pegel, sondern auch durch jede Menge "Treibgut".

Stimmt schon, dann lieber einpacken und somit nicht die Lust an der zweitschönsten Sache der Welt verlieren!

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## Seele (6. Juli 2012)

Falsch Thomas, nachher ist fliegenfischen auf Äschen angesagt  ;-)


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (6. Juli 2012)

Wir hatten unsere Ruten auf Grund liegen und 
einen Hänger nach dem anderen. Nur Laub Äste und Kraut. An Angeln war nicht mehr zu denken. 
Abgesehen davon dass wir bei Blitz und Donner unter unserem Angelschirm kauerten und es das Risiko eines Blitzschlages einfach nicht wert ist. :-(

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (6. Juli 2012)

Kein Äschen aber immerhin für 15 min ganz gut


----------



## MaxiDelme (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boah Seele da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Boah Seele da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden.



Auch wenn es 2 mal das selbe Bild ist, schöne Fische.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Seele
Petri! 
Ich werde jetzt dann den Räucherofen anschmeissen, da hätten die noch gut mit reingepasst


----------



## Seele (6. Juli 2012)

Hab noch paar Regenbogen nach gelegt. Bin kurzfristig nach einem erfrischenden Malzgetränk beim Wirt noch weiter runter an den Stau Bereich. Didi konnte eine neun Pfund Brachse auf die schuppen legen. Jetzt schauen wir mal was noch geht, 2h bleib ich noch


----------



## mathei (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werd mich jetzt auch mal auf die socken machen. der aal soll es heute sein.


----------



## Seele (6. Juli 2012)

Also, ich bin ja beim fischen und was is da? Es regnet, war ja klar.


----------



## Alex1860 (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

I glaub i muas jetz a moi wieder as fliegenfischen anfangen des jahr


----------



## Philla (7. Juli 2012)

So Waffen sind scharf !!! Mal sehen was sie Nacht so bringt!


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@philla,

schöner See, wo ist das ?

petri für die Nacht  #6
mfg Sascha


----------



## Philla (7. Juli 2012)

5-6 ha großer Vereinssee in sparrieshoop, danke mal sehen wie der Wetterumschwung den Karpfen und zandern bekommen ist...


----------



## Dakes87 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nabend zusammen!
Also ich sitze auch gerade wieder am Rhein. Es ist seeehr ruhig hier. sonst wenigsten schon ein paar bisse, aber heute bislang nur 1 biss sonst nix. Und iwie ist die strömung heute auch recht stark, 140g geht heute so wandern wenn man bisschen weiter raus wirft..
Wünsche allen noch viel Spaß und fisch!! Petri
Lg daniel


----------



## Philla (8. Juli 2012)

1 50er Zander ist es geworden, schwimmt wieder ... Die Karpfen. Wollten leider nicht!


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (8. Juli 2012)

Na dann mal Petri zum Zander

Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir schauen jetz a mal wieder an die Salzach, mein Kumpel probierts auf Karpfen und ich werd mir heute mal größere Barsche oder einen Rapfen vornehmen hoffentlich klappts wäre mein erster nachdem mir letztens einer vorm Ufer vom Haken ist


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nase mit 46cm


----------



## Der-Graf (10. Juli 2012)

Wow - die ist mal WIRKLICH kapital! Petri Heil! Hab mich über meine 19er Nase schon gefreut, weil die bei uns echt selten sind, aber deine ist ja ein Riese!


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ehrlich gesagt wusste ich nicht dass die so groß werden können dachte immer mit 35 is schon gut aber 46  gewogen 1,2kg


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die werden schon noch größer, Hab schon Nasen mit 60cm gefangen. Kann man so ungefähr mit nem Aitel vergleichen. 
Trotzdem Petri.


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ah ok des hob i jetz ned gwusst  aber hat uns trotzdem gefreut petri dank


----------



## archie01 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo
Heutige Wasserstandsmeldung , bei echtem "Sauwetter" unsere größten Aale bislang , sind noch im Eimer , schätze mal zwischen 85 und 100cm die beiden.  :vik:
Fangort ist ein wenig befischter 14ha See am Niederrhein.
Köder Dendrobenas , kein Biß auf Tauwurm und Köderfisch , echte Feinschmecker die Fische....
Gut , das wir hin und wieder Zuflucht im Wohnmobil suchen können. Fotos folgen wohl irgendwann heute morgen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## archie01 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



archie01 schrieb:


> Fotos folgen wohl irgendwann heute morgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



Hallo
Hier , wie versprochen leicht verspätet die Fotos ,Aale gefangen und präsentiert von  meinem "Junior Angel Partner".
waren 90 + 85 cm , habe ich gut geschätzt...#6

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:q:q:q







Sieht nicht gerade sehr glücklich aus der Kollege.... :q


Petri zu den schönen Aalen


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juli 2012)

So. Habe mich entschlossen die heutige Nacht am Wasser zu verbringen. Da ich z.Zt. keine Speisefische brauche hab ich mal auf. Karpfen ausgelegt.
1x zwei weisse 18er Popups.
1x einen 24er normalen Boilie + 10er Popup. 

Gefüttert hab ich nicht. Nur Pva. 
Hatte eben schon nen Biss, auf die popups. Hing aber nicht. Vermutlich ein übermütiger Satzer. Hoffentlich lassen die mir nachts meine Ruhe.

Sehr frisch hier draussen. Denke mal so 12 Grad. 

Anhang anzeigen 185989




Anhang anzeigen 185990


----------



## Der-Graf (12. Juli 2012)

Sehr atmosphärisches Foto - sieht gemütlich und idyllisch aus. Dann mal Petri Heil!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2012)

Die Biester sind alle extrem ufernah. Jetzt hab ich mich doch nochmal aufgerafft und eine Rute in ca. 5m Entfeernung zum Ufer abgelegt. Bin gespannt obs was bringt. Jetzt hau ich mich erstmal aufs ohr.


----------



## snofla (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri franz


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juli 2012)

2 Bisse in der Nacht. Einen Fisch nicht gehakt, den anderen iim Drill verloren. Jetzt wird abgebaut.


----------



## salvelinus71 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 2 Bisse in der Nacht. Einen Fisch nicht gehakt, den anderen iim Drill verloren. Jetzt wird abgebaut.



Komm Franz, dass lässt du doch nicht so auf dir sitzen, oder:q?

Heute Abend nach dem Regen geht bestimmt was, ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start:vik:!!!

Gruss - Ronny S.!


----------



## der.oli (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nabönd,
war letzte nacht auch los und konnt mein ersten vernünftigen aal dieses jahr fangen, hatte 69cm..bis jetzt hatten alle anderen nichtmal 50cm länge und schwimmen wieder..#t
heut abend gehts wieder los..
gruß und petri..


----------



## stap80 (15. Juli 2012)

Hi, habe endlich Urlaub und was macht man(n) da? Klar angeln  bin von gestern bis morgen in Brandenburg am angeln hab schon nen süßen Wels ( ca. 50 cm) und ein paar güster und Plötze 
Mal schauen was noch alles so geht. Platz ist gut Bier ist kühl und Wetter trocken ( Frau und Kind schlafen Kumpel und ich trinken und angeln) was kann es schöneres geben?


----------



## Doc Plato (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



stap80 schrieb:


> was kann es schöneres geben?



6er im Lotto?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Kollegen,
bin auch mal wieder los. Kaum ausgelegt ging es auch schon los, aber der muß noch wachsen 





Aber wie sagt man so schön; Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der Angeltag im. .......
Na wollen wir's mal nicht hoffen ;-)

Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (15. Juli 2012)

Update,
ein kleiner Hecht, so um die 40 cm und ein kleines Rotauge so um die 15 cm.
Jetzt kommt der Regen, mal sehen ob noch was geht ;-)
Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Der-Graf (16. Juli 2012)

Mache mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Rhein und werde mal Spinner durchs Wasser ziehen und Strecke machen. Vielleicht gibt es um Bonn herum ja widererwartend doch Barsch, Hecht oder Zander...


----------



## Der-Graf (16. Juli 2012)

Um mal eine Gleichung hier aus dem Board zu relativieren - Strecke machen ist leider nicht immer gleichbedeutend mit Fische fangen - schon gar nicht am Rhein bei Bonn. Habe alle Buhnen in Niederdollendorf und stromabwärts der Fähre abgefischt und dennoch nichts gefangen. Wer sich auskennt weiß, dass das einige Kilometer sind. Bin dann noch bis zur Südbrücke gelaufen und habe verdächtige Spots abseits der Buhnen angeworfen - trotzdem nichts...  Köder waren ausschließlich Mepps Spinner der Größen 3 bis 5 in Neonrot, Silber/Rot und Weiß, da ich es weniger auf Zander und eher auf Hecht und Barsch abgesehen hatte... Naja, war trotzdem schön mal wieder rauszukommen und sich beim Angeln auszupowern. Aber der Rhein bleibt gierig - 4 Spinner zu Null für den Rhein (wobei einer in der Baumkrone gelandet ist.^^) Außerdem ist mir einmal ne Ente in die Schnur geflogen. Köder war zum Glück schon im Wasser. Ich glaub, die Ente hat sich mehr erschrocken, als ich.  Und als angemeine Feststellung: Das Wasser ist HOCH und extrem TRÜB!


----------



## froggy31 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Offtopic : Super Thread hier, habe ihn erst heute entdeckt da ich zumeist nur im PLZ Bereich 5 lokal nchschaue.
Werde den hier aber auf jeden Fall regelmäßig besuchen.#6


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2012)

Hi,
Bin gerade mit Boardie Sash! , der hier in meiner Ecke Ulaub macht unterwegs. Wi sind an einem ca. 7ha See und haben auf Karpfen und Zander ausgelegt. Ich konnte bereits einen Hecht fangen. Leider 1cm zu klein


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2012)

Hier ein Bld

Anhang anzeigen 186308


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri heil


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2012)

Sash! Hat nun noch ein HECHT, 2 Satzer und 1 Giebel. Zander tut sich noch nix.

Anhang anzeigen 186315


----------



## Eichelfritte (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dr. Ott´l schrieb:


> Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner



Hat jetzt wenig mit Angeln zu tun, aber ich muss das jetzt mal loswerden. Schreiben eure Handys diesen Satz von allein oder warum taucht dieser Satz immer wieder auf?!? (nur mit anderen Handynamen halt)
WARUM?!?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2012)

Nacht war ruhig. Zu Ruhig. 1 Satzer von Sash! Sonst nix.

Ich konnte eben nen schönen Hecht verhaften. Adrenalin ist immernoch das beste Frühstück.

Anhang anzeigen 186327


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da ich Deine Pranken kenne, war der net zu klein!
Petri Heil dazu!!


----------



## Seele (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Eichelfritte schrieb:


> Hat jetzt wenig mit Angeln zu tun, aber ich muss das jetzt mal loswerden. Schreiben eure Handys diesen Satz von allein oder warum taucht dieser Satz immer wieder auf?!? (nur mit anderen Handynamen halt)
> WARUM?!?




Ist von Standart so eingestellt


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch Franz, mit was hast du den verhaftet?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, wieder dahoam. 

Sash! hatte noch nen etwas übermütigen Barsch. 
Ansonsten nix mehr. 
Leider keine großen Karpfen und auch kein Zander  

Aber wenigstens etwas Abwechslung dank der Hechte. 

@Ossipeter
Alle Hechte auf 8er Kopyto in Motoroil.


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo @all,
bin heute auch noch mal los, in der Stunde in der ich jetzt hier bin gibt es noch nicht viel zu melden. Hab einen kleinen Kaulbarsch und einen kleinen Barsch gehabt. Kann nur besser werden ;-)











Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Sascha,
auf welche Fischart hast du es denn abgesehen?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (20. Juli 2012)

Servus Franz,
Hab eine Rute auf Grund liegen und eine Posenrute(Wagler). Hoffe auf einen Aal mit der Grundrute  und mit der Posenrute will ich ein paar größere Plötzen fangen,als Köderfisch.
Wenns mir zu doll wird hab ich auch noch ne Spinnrute mit dabei aber heute ist mir mehr nach Ansitzangeln. Will etwas chillen ;-)
Hoffe ich habe noch etwas Glück ;-)

Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Sascha,
na dann mal Petri Heil! 
Das Gewässer sieht doch absolut nach Fisch aus! #6


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (20. Juli 2012)

Danke Franz,
wäre schön wenn noch a biss'l was geht.
Ich hab ja den ganzen Tag zeit.
Mfg Sascha

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## Seele (20. Juli 2012)

Regnet mal wieder, jetzt hat es gerade aufgehört. Hab bis jetzt zwei Forellen verloren. Dafür haben tolle Sachen im Baum


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> Dafür haben tolle Sachen im Baum


#d
Kannst du deine Wäsche nich daheim zum Trocknen raus hängen?!
#d


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (20. Juli 2012)

@Seele

Sieht aber nicht gerade nach Größe xs aus ;-)
Oder täuscht der Blickwinkel

Geschrieben auf meinem GT-N7000 mit Forum Runner


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann noch petri. vielleicht kommt die nixe noch vorbei.


----------



## minimi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze Gerade am Möhnesee. Mal sehen was heute geht.


----------



## Seele (20. Juli 2012)

Glaub die war nicht mal schlecht, weit haben schon Vermutungen aufgestellt  ;-)
Konnte vorhin einen 8 pfünfder überlisten, ein abartiger Drill, wir wären und sicher 20+, echt geil der Bursche.


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2012)

Hatten noch paar sehr vorsichtige Zupfer aber blieb nichts hängen. 
wenigstens nur zu 70% regen, ist ja schon mal was


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2012)

Schlafen alle schon, ich bleib natürlich noch wach, wie immer spät Schicht


----------



## minimi (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es wird hell am Möhnesee, Vllt kommt gleich der erhoffte Biss


----------



## shadowflame (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit gestern Mittag am Wasser. Unzählige Fehlbisse, einen kleinen Aal und einen kleinen Barsch. Außerdem einen fremdgehakten 70er Aal. Jetzt beginnt die Jagd nach Köderfischen.


----------



## Seele (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnten noch eine sehr starke Barbe und eine gute Brachse. Außerdem hat sich noch eine Forelle in der Wallerschnur aufgehangen und verheddert. Das war ein Dril.....


----------



## mathei (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werd mich auch mal ans wasser begeben. am nachmittag auf barsch und die nacht dann auf aal. habe mir für den laptop jetzt einen stecker für den zigianzünder geholt. hoffe der frist nicht zuviel strom. bis später.|wavey:


----------



## Alex1860 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil eich alle  meld mich mal ausm urlaub zurück morgen gehts wieder ans gewässer


----------



## mathei (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

tags kamen nur kleine barsch raus. hb mich jetzt an ein rosenfeld gestellt. hoffe aal ist da.


----------



## mathei (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

noch nix. wenigstens hat die mucke aufgehört. ne disco unweit von mir. wurde bis um 1 mit schlager zugedröhnt. hät ich das gewusst !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backfire (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> tags kamen nur kleine barsch raus. hb mich jetzt an ein rosenfeld gestellt. hoffe aal ist da.



Mann, da siehts ja schön aus |bigeyes. Also wenn da nichts zu holen ist ...


----------



## mathei (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Backfire schrieb:


> Mann, da siehts ja schön aus |bigeyes. Also wenn da nichts zu holen ist ...


 
nee war nix zu holen. nur plieten. nächstes we neue stelle. ich werde sie schon finden. werd jetzt noch ein wenig blinkern bis das frauchen kommt.#h


----------



## Alex1860 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin aufm Weg zu einem Altwasser an der Salzach werd nur ein bisschen Blinkern und Wobblern  Mal schauen ob heute was auf Hecht geht


----------



## AnglerPSF (23. Juli 2012)

Bin heute an einem Tief, gefangen habe ich noch nichts.
Allerdings muss ich ziemlich blöd geguckt haben als über meinem Kopf ein Heißluftballon auftauchte und auf dem gegenüber liegendem Feld landete...


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
Melde mich von einer kiesgrube. 
Habe auf Karpfen ausgelegt.
Bin das erste mal hier, mal gucken was so geht.


----------



## mathei (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann petri für die nacht. hoffe du konntest bis ans wasser fahren.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juli 2012)

So, gerade nen Run bekommen auf einen white hot chocolate boilie und den Fisch nicht gehakt.  mal schauen ob ich nochmal ne chance bekomme.


----------



## Philla (26. Juli 2012)

Wenig zu erkennen aber ein bisschen auf Aal angeln am Speerwerk


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2012)

Leider nix mehr bei mir. 


Anhang anzeigen 186694


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bist aber spät aufgewacht heute morgen, Franzl....


----------



## Der_W (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle,
Nun will ich mich auch mal Beteiligen. Sitze Grade am See an. Bratwürste vom Rost gabs schon und so langsam zieht ein Gewitter hoch. Mal schauen, was die Nacht bringt. Will planmäßig bis morgen früh bleiben...

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## mathei (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wolken zogen auf und es fing an zu blitzen in entfernung. also kein live-bericht heuter mehr von mir. bin zu hus. schade barsch lief gut, ja und der aal muss ne woche warten.


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2012)

Sitzen gerade im Auto bei vollem Gewitter. Machen gerade am Wehr bisschen Party ohne angeln. Aber jetzt gehts wieder raus, bisschen baden  
Wünsche eiche gute Fänge, sofern das Wetter morgen zulässt geh ich mit der fliege raus.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mathei (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wie jetzt baden. das ist mein part.:q.dann beist nix. wir wollen fischfotos und keine nacktbader :q:q


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten sogar Hosen an  
Fischbilder willst du, da hab ich noch was von vor ein paar Wochen


----------



## mathei (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> Wir hatten sogar Hosen an
> Fischbilder willst du, da hab ich noch was von vor ein paar Wochen


 
sauber. #6das nenn ich mal ne super zeichnung. solch fette rote punkte. gibt es bei uns leider nicht.:c


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> Wir hatten sogar Hosen an
> Fischbilder willst du, da hab ich noch was von vor ein paar Wochen



Was für ein wunderschöner Fisch - GW !


----------



## pokerface (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

grade fertig gworden mit aufbauen fängt es zu schütten a


----------



## Seele (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waren heute an nem privaten Bach, hier ein paar Impressionen. 



















So weit die Füße tragen...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=186874&stc=1&d=1343498203


----------



## d0ni (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit Nachmittag am Wasser(Naab), bis jetz nur n paar kleine barsche.

Hab auf Wurm und köfi drin.

Vll beisst ja noch der 80-90 cm rapfen von gestern

Petri an euch alle


----------



## froggy31 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> Wir hatten sogar Hosen an
> Fischbilder willst du, da hab ich noch was von vor ein paar Wochen



Whow.....so eine schöne Bachforelle hab ich ja noch nie gesehen und ein wahres Kraftpaket....die ging im Drill bestimmt richtg ab

Dickes Petri #6


----------



## pokerface (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1. aal ist gefangen

karpfen beissen noch nicht, brassen nerven aber stark


----------



## Seele (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Whow.....so eine schöne Bachforelle hab ich ja noch nie gesehen und ein wahres Kraftpaket....die ging im Drill bestimmt richtg ab
> 
> Dickes Petri #6




Aber mal Vollgas, an der 3g Rute war es ein heiden Spaß. Schade, dass man sowas nicht so oft hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo. Ich besuche gerade Boardie weidi weiden beim Karpfenangeln. Gerade als ich ankam durfte ich schon beim keschern helfen. Das ist so ne Art Wldkarpfen. 

Köder waren 2 Bloody Chickens in 20mm
Anhang anzeigen 186971




Anhang anzeigen 186972


----------



## Seele (3. August 2012)

Boilierohrsaufen wird olympisch

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mathei (3. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bin auch mal wieder am ( auf )waseer. mal schauen ob ich einen aal überreden kann mitzukommen. vorher gab es schon mal barsch


----------



## mathei (3. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da ist der 1. hoffentlich nicht der letzte ca. 70 cm und gut genährt. sorry für die bildqualität


----------



## robdasilva (4. August 2012)

Mit Seele und Jimmy unterwegs. Was kann es besseres geben. Ohne Fisch Kontakt aber der Schnaps aus dem Boilierohr der schmeckt.


----------



## robdasilva (4. August 2012)

Seele unser Mod der schläft. Aber ich und Jimmy wir halten die Stellung. Ich sage nur Havanna aus dem Boilierohr.


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. August 2012)

Seit 2h schaue ich mir einen Welsdrill vom Ufer an. Schätze ü 180cm. Das Drecksvieh legt sich immer wieder hin. Jemand eine Idee? Boot haben wir keins!

Geschrieben Live vom Wasser


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (4. August 2012)

Seit 2h schaue ich mir einen Welsdrill vom Ufer an. Schätze ü 180cm. Das Drecksvieh legt sich immer wieder hin. Jemand eine Idee? Boot haben wir keins!

Geschrieben Live vom Wasser


----------



## Pudel (4. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

UNd habt ihr ihn???
Wo sitzt ihr denn an??
Schöne Grüße aus der Nachtschicht!!:vik:


----------



## Chuldogg (5. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und habt ihr ihn rausbekommen?


----------



## froggy31 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So einen  Welsdrill hatte ich vor einigen Jahren auch......damals hab ich es leider nicht geschafft. 
Nach zweieinhalb Stunden war die Schnur durch :c
Danach war ich sowas von fertig.......und der Wels bestimmt auch......ganz üble Erinnerung


----------



## Seele (10. August 2012)

Haben bis jetzt einen 8 Pfund Karpfen beim feedern und paar bisse.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (11. August 2012)

Sag mal ist von euch keiner draußen?

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Jose (11. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nein, bin ich nicht. bin als einsamer mod auf platzhirschjagd.
wäre aber auch gerne am wasser, aber was solls bei uns am rhein: noch nicht mal babywaller...


----------



## Boerni (11. August 2012)

Hey, war mit einem Freund heut am Wasser 5 Grundeln und ein Aal mit 86 cm.


----------



## Seele (11. August 2012)

Hatten jetzt über zehn bisse und einen Karpfen, echt schlimm wir vorsichtig die beißen.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (11. August 2012)

Kann noch ein Karpfen eine 6 Pfund brachse und zwei barsche dazu. Hätten noch viel mehr gefangen aber mussten Heim. Gerade in der früh ging es gut.
Nachher geht es evtl noch sage einweihen  ;-)

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## robdasilva (12. August 2012)

Scheinbar ist er hier nicht erwünscht wenn was über Gewässer schreibt wo es gut beisst.

hab meinen Beitrag gelöscht, damit ihr wieder Ruhe habt an eurem heiligen Gewässer.

Gruss Rob


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht nichts kein biss bis Jetzt


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (12. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

grummel, um 6:00 Uhr gab es denn doch noch einen Biss auf Köderfisch, den habe ich dann aber leider versemmelt.
Auf Wurm nicht mal einen Zupfer


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2012)

Hi,
Bin gerade mit nem kumpel zum Zandern unterwegs.
Bis jetzt 3 Stück. 1 auf Gummi, 2 auf Köfi.

Größen könnten besser sein. Aber dennoch ein wunderschöner Abend.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist bei 3 geblieben, haben aber mehr gequatscht als geangelt, wäre vielleicht noch mehr drin gewesen, macht aber nix der Herbst kommt ja erst noch


----------



## mathei (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3 zander ist doch gut. petri.


----------



## Dakes87 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Abend zusammen.
Sitze gerade bei schwülwarmen Wetter mit leichten Regen am Rhein in Köln westhoven . Bin mal gespannt ob das Wetter den ein oder anderen aal bereit hält ;-) ruten stehen gerade und nun bin ich mal gespannt... sonst noch jemand unterwegs?
LG Daniel


----------



## Boerni (14. August 2012)

ja wir auch hab schon um 22 Uhr den ersten Aal verhaften können an der Donau! Petri an alle


----------



## raubfisch33 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich bin gerade auch auf aal, einen untermaßigen, sonst noch nichts, aber da geht noch was!!


----------



## Dakes87 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri!!
Ich habe bislang erst eine grundel gefangen sonst noch nix. Aber an dieser Stelle fängt es gerne erst später an zu beißen. Viel Erfolg euch noch!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist absolutes Aalwetter! 

Hoffe ihr könnt alle noch ein paar Fänge heute Abend vermelden


----------



## raubfisch33 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

allerdings, gerade 2. aal gelandet.. !! besser gehts nicht..leider konnte ich nich mehr an see und musste auf unsere pachtstrecke ausweichen, und sitze gerade aufm balkon aber hier treiben auch dicke aale ihr unwesen und gearde beißt es schon wieder mühlgroppen nerven aber ganz schön..ich wünsche euch noch viel erfolg!! petri an alle da draußen!


----------



## Boerni (14. August 2012)

Eine Barbe mit 65 cm und ein Aal mit 55cm. mal schauen was noch so geht!


----------



## Boerni (14. August 2012)

mein erster walli aber leider untermaßig 45 cm hat aber Laune gemacht an der Feeder und eine Nase auch untermaßig dürfte auch wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Boerni
Ne 65er Barbe? !!!!NEID!!!


----------



## Dakes87 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Wetter ist echt traumhaft, 0 Wind und richtig schwüle Luft und Regen ist auch vorbei. 2 aale sind gefangen schwimmen aber wieder, hatten den harken ganz vorn. 
Barbe würde mir auch gefallen!! Beim 2ten mal nachtangeln am Rhein hatte ich meine erste gefangen, und die hatte gleich 75cm und das mit tauwurm. 
Nur nerven die fledermäuse heute extrem!! Fliegen ständig in die Schnur ...
Petri weiterhin!


----------



## Boerni (15. August 2012)

@franz-16: Ja unsere einzige bis Etz und das als Beifang!


----------



## raubfisch33 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen
nach 4 Aalen und vielen Mühlgroppen heue nacht bis 3 Uhr, konnte ich gerade nochmal zwischen 6 und 7 2 Stück fangen, petri an alle die noch unterwegs sind, ich pack zusammen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab zwar immer noch selber kein Smartphone, sondern nur ein altmodisches Telefonierhandy, les aber zugegeben immer gerne die Meldungen hier ;-))

Also sowohl danke wie weiter so an die Smartphonebesitzer..


----------



## Dakes87 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

guten tag zusammen
petri raub!!
mensch ich weiß garnicht was los war gestern nacht  erst die beiden aale vor 0 uhr und dann ging nix mehr auf aal.. grundeln haben die ganze nacht gebissen, aber es waren lääängst nicht soviele wie am tag. habe auch meine erste rhein brasse gefangen, war schon nen schöner deckel. am frühen morgen habe ich dann auf zander umgestellt, aber leider ohne erfolg und um 9uhr bin ich dann wieder los. aber ist der derzeitige wasserstand nicht ganz einfach zu befischen.. es hat aber trotzdem spaß gemacht #6
lg daniel


----------



## raubfisch33 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri danke!!

dir auch Petri Dakes87

gruß lukas


----------



## mathei (17. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich werde es auch mal wieder nacht auf aal versuchen. etliche schöne 30er barsche konnte ich schon landen. fotos gibt es heute nicht. ( kabel vom Handy vergessen )


----------



## Rxbinhx (17. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder ne Nacht auf Karpfen draussen.
Konnte vorhin beim Spinfischen schon einen kleineren Hecht zum kurzen Landgang ueberreden - der Kleine hat wohl ne ziemliche Attacke von nem größeren Räuber hinter sich gehabt.

Falls ich heut nen größeren Rüssler ueberlisten kann meld ich mich wieder.....

Petri Heil allen die am Wasser die Stellung halten


----------



## haarp1988 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin auf der Arbeit...
Sitz hier auf glühenden kohlen nachher kurz pennen und die fallenstellerei kann losgehn


----------



## Dakes87 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Abend zusammen!!
Ich sitze auch mal wieder mit meinen 2 ruten am Rhein. Eine ist auf tauwurm und eine auf köfi raus. Auf jedenfall haben 2 fledermäuse meinen angelplatz schon gefunden und finden meine feederruten sehr interessant....
Petri an alle die auch draußen sind!
Lg Daniel


----------



## mathei (17. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bis jetzt noch kein aal. aber die bisse gehen los. ob aal oder ????? weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## mathei (18. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nix aal. nur brassen. schade


----------



## Katteker (18. August 2012)

Nabend.

Die Sonne ist weg, die 2 Aalruten sind im Wasser. Mal schauen ob nach dem heißen Tag was geht.






Schöne Gelegenheit den Forumrunner zu benutzen.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (18. August 2012)

Hi
Ich sitz hier auch grad am lech und versuch mein glück auf aal.
Im moment nerven mich ein halbes dutzend fledermäuse die sich mit meinen schnüren vergnügen und wo es noch hell war haben mich die kaulbarsche und aiteln auf trab gehalten.
Grüsse und petri an alle die auch ihr glück versuchen.

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Katteker (18. August 2012)

Die ersten Bisse sind da, grade nen kleineren Karpfen direkt vorm Kescher verloren.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Katteker
NA das Gewässer sieht doch schonmal klasse aus! 
Hoffentlich geht noch ein Aal!


----------



## Katteker (19. August 2012)

Leider gabs nichts mehr. Nach dem Karpfen war Ruhe, hat wohl zu viel Unruhe in den kleinen Fluss gebracht


----------



## Bassey (19. August 2012)

grad nen 75er wallerchen aus main gezogen auf tauwurm.

Written with Forum Runner for Android


----------



## mathei (19. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bassey schrieb:


> grad nen 75er wallerchen aus main gezogen auf tauwurm.
> 
> Written with Forum Runner for Android


sauber bassey, petri.
bei mir bis jetzt noch kein aal nur 2 plieten. aber die nacht ist noch jung.:q:q


----------



## Bassey (19. August 2012)

gefangen hat den bartelträger unser user badbones ;-)

Written with Forum Runner for Android


----------



## mathei (19. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dann ihm das petri. bei nix mehr die nacht.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (26. August 2012)

Ich sitz grad an einem klenen bach und versuch mein glück in der übelst dunkelbraunen brühe die da seit den letzten gewittern flussabwärts läuft. Aber bis auf gelegentliche äste und zweige konnte ich noch nix landen.
Petri all denen die auch grad ihr glück versuchen...

Gruß
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## mathei (26. August 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann petri. vielleicht geht ja was.


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2012)

So. Sitz mit meiner Freundin jetzt am Rhein und haben je 2 Ruten mit Köfi draussen. Mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Freundin dabei?
Dann sollte ja was gehen...........


----------



## Rxbinhx (7. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute wieder mit einem Kollegen an meinem Hausgewässer - um 20.30 waren alle Ruten auf den Spots abgelegt.
Um 22.00 bekam ich einen Fallbiss - also nichts wie rein ins Boot und zu zweit zum Fisch gerudert. Nach kurzen Drill landete ein Schuppi in meinem Kescher. Dieser hatte eine Verletzung im Bauchraum - sah aus als haette er etwas im Magen. Also Haken entfernt und wieder aus dem Kescher schwimmen lassen.
Genau in dem Moment hoeren wir den Dauerton einer unserer Bissanzeiger - in 150m Entfernung :-O
Ist zwar ganz schoen frisch hier draußen, aber da bin ich beim Rudern ins Schwitzen gekommen.
So konnte mein Kollege noch einen schoenen Spiegler landen - Bilder reiche ich nach sobald ein PC greifbar ist 

Mal schauen was noch geht


----------



## shadowflame (23. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ist denn hier los? Geht keiner mehr an's Wasser? ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

Hi,
Bin gerade mit Boardie weidi weiden an einem aufgestauten bachlauf unterwegs. Abgesehen haben wir es auf zander. Mal gucken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sack - es sei Dir gegönnt!


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Gewässer


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

So, jetzt aber. Empfang ist lausigst hier.

Anhang anzeigen 189704


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

Jetzt gibts erstmal bier und bundesliga 

Anhang anzeigen 189705


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nochmal:
SACK!!
ok. ich gebs zu, ist der Neid...............


----------



## Kral777 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hammer


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

Eben gabs nen schusshecht auf toten köfi auf Grund.
Anfang ist gmacht.

Anhang anzeigen 189718




Anhang anzeigen 189716


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber Nürnberg liegt 0:1 hinten ;-))


----------



## Kral777 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo lag die Montage mit dem totem Köfi ? Ufernah ?


----------



## flasha (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin gerade mit Boardie weidi weiden an einem aufgestauten bachlauf unterwegs. Abgesehen haben wir es auf zander. Mal gucken.



Hatte mich erst gewundert...Bach und Zander...da hat sich der Bach aber lange gestaut. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

Der Köfi lag auf ca. 25m Entfernung. In 1m Wassertiefe. 
Eine Rute habn wir mit köfi und pose ca. 200m weit mit dem futtterboot rausgefahren.


----------



## mathei (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na denn mal weter so. petri


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz 
das Gewässer sieht sehr, sehr interessant aus. 
Noch ganz viel Petri Heil...


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

So. Gewehre sind geladen. 5 Ruten mit Köfi, platziert. 
Boardie basspsycho ist mittlerweile auch noch zu uns gestoßen.
Anhang anzeigen 189731


----------



## kati48268 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... es sei Dir gegönnt!


Veto!

Und dann noch mit Krusovice; da war der Sack zuvor wieder drüben. |evil:


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2012)

Bis jetzt nur 1 halbherziger biss. Mal gucken ob noch was kommt.


----------



## mathei (29. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur 1 halbherziger biss. Mal gucken ob noch was kommt.


 
komm gib gas. wir warten auf dem sofa. :q


----------



## I C Wiener (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Füttert doch mal mit einer Hand vor Wobbler an und bietet den Köfi über dem Wobblerteppich an!

Ich will auch ans Wasser. Morgen ist der letzte Tag vor der Forellenschonzeit


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider keine Fische mehr in der Nacht. 
Dafür heute Morgen übelst kalt und viel Nebel 

Anbei noch ein Foto von heute morgen und der Müll den wir vor Angelbeginn im nahen Umkreis unserer Angelstelle eingesammelt haben.


----------



## Case (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na immerhin ein Euro Dosenpfand.|supergri

Case


----------



## Jungangler97 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hätt ich soviel Bier intus gehabt, hätt ich auch keinen Fisch mehr gefangen xD


----------



## wusel345 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Franz, das Gewässer sieht einfach nur geil aus. Ich beneide euch!


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Case,
leider noch nichtmal das. Bei uns gibts so gut wie kein Dosenbier mit Pfand.
Bei den Heineken auf dem Bild handelt sich um Amerikanische Dosen die sind natürlich pfandfrei.  

Aber davon ab, was da alles rumlag war schon bemerkenswert. u.a. eine defekte, zerlegte Kopflampe und eine 1 leere Fischdose. Normal bin ich kein sehr ordnungsliebender Mensch, aber dieser Schweinestall an meiner Angelstelle hat selbst mich reichlich genervt.   

@Jungangler97
s.o. die Dosen lagen bereits an unserem Angelplatz rum. Und waren natürlich leider bereits leer :q


----------



## Jungangler97 (30. September 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Jungangler97
> s.o. die Dosen lagen bereits an unserem Angelplatz rum. Und waren natürlich leider bereits leer :q



Wann lagen die leer um den Angelplatz rum? Am nächsten Morgen? 
Finds aber super, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die so ein Müll mitnehmen!


----------



## 2Fast2Real (3. Oktober 2012)

Hi

Ich würde gerade mein glück auf ein paar barben versuchen.
Leider macht es mir die strömung und das frei treibende kraut relatv schwer :-X
Aber mal schaun was der tag noch bringt.

Gruß
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2Fast2Real,
das sieht doch höchst interessant aus. 

Hast schon was erwischt?


----------



## 2Fast2Real (3. Oktober 2012)

Franz_16 schrieb:


> 2Fast2Real,
> das sieht doch höchst interessant aus.
> 
> Hast schon was erwischt?





Danke

Ist es auch meistens, aber heute solls wohl nich sein.
Die schöne und ruhige natur entschädigt aber für den ausbleibenden fangerfolg.

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habs garnicht geschafft mit m Smartphone online zu gehen , da die Karpfen mich wirklich auf trab hielten  Hab insgesamt 5 Kaprfen (in 2 h ) gefangen .
Der größte war ein 70 cm langer und 17 pfd. schwerer Spiegler.
Die kleinsten (40-50 cm ) bissen irgendwie nur auf 2 16er am Haar. Und dnan auch noch ganz komisch gehakt  Der eine hatte den Haken im Fisch"genick" einmal durchgestochen


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2012)

Waffen sind scharf, Bundesliga läuft, Wetter genial, fast perfekt, jetzt muss nur noch ein dicker kommen

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf was hast du es denn abgesehen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



seele schrieb:


> Waffen sind scharf, Bundesliga läuft, Wetter genial, fast perfekt, jetzt muss nur noch ein dicker kommen




Der Köder(Savage???) hängt noch anner Rutenauflage.:m


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2012)

Karpfen und Barben. 

Nein ist ein illex freddy

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn viel Erfolg.#h

PS: Zum Anfüttern ist der Illex OK.:m


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2012)

Danke, bis jetzt geht aber Null

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## robdasilva (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Euch noch Petri, geh jetzt dann mal feiern.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2012)

Sechs Ruten und kein Zupfer.....

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind da Fische drin?|supergri

Falscher Köder, falsche Stelle, falsches Wetter.....manchmal geht einfach nix.#t


----------



## mathei (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind da Fische drin?|supergri
> 
> Falscher Köder, falsche Stelle, falsches Wetter.....manchmal geht einfach nix.#t


 
komisch das kenn ich 
weitermachen jungs. #h


----------



## Brot (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind da Fische drin?|supergri
> 
> Falscher Köder, falsche Stelle, falsches Wetter.....manchmal geht einfach nix.#t



Das denke ih mir auch ab und an....

Aber heute hat sich die "Geduld" (so etwas besitze ich normal nicht) bezahlt gemacht. von 11 bis 22Uhr am wasser gewesen. Um 16uhr der erste pieps und das war ein kleinen Hecht (ca. 50cm dumm) auf Grund! mit einer Haarmontage bestückt mit Pellet's und als krönender Abschluss nen gelben Mainline Poppi |supergri dann bis 19Uhr kein garnichts mehr.
Um 19Uhr, einen Spiegler direkt vor'm Kescher verloren, um 20Uhr ein 13Pfund Spiegler und um 21.30Uhr ein schöner 8 pfündiger Schuppi. Und das jedesmal wenn ich entweder eine drehe oder eine rauch....


----------



## Seele (21. Oktober 2012)

Können noch einen 14er überlisten, auf boilie

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte schon hässlichere Angelstellen 
Aber beißen tuts trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hau an!

Die Pose ist weg.:m


----------



## mabo1992 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze gerade am Hafen und probier mein Glück auf Hecht, mit Köderfisch. Wenn was passiert werde ich es Posten.

P.S. Super Thread


----------



## frankybee (2. November 2012)

gerade an den Elbbrücken gefangen... Gerade auf nen Wobbler gewechselt da ist dieser 67er eingestiegen... Mal sehen was der Tag noch bringt...


----------



## frankybee (2. November 2012)

So, werd mich nun vom Wasser nachhause begeben...Hab leider nichts weiteres zum Landgang überreden können...
MfG


----------



## mathei (2. November 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. der erfolg sei mit dir


----------



## Brot (10. November 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor einer halben Stunde: Mein erster Hecht :l


----------



## Franz_16 (10. November 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schön, der erste Hecht ist ein Fisch den man nie vergisst!
Petri Heil #6 und Danke dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt.


----------



## frankybee (10. November 2012)

@Brot 

Petri zum Esox...

MfG


----------



## mathei (10. November 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo petri zum ersten.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (10. November 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brot schrieb:


> Das denke ih mir auch ab und an....
> 
> Aber heute hat sich die "Geduld" (so etwas besitze ich normal nicht) bezahlt gemacht. von 11 bis 22Uhr am wasser gewesen. Um 16uhr der erste pieps und das war ein kleinen Hecht (ca. 50cm dumm) auf Grund! mit einer Haarmontage bestückt mit Pellet's und als krönender Abschluss nen gelben Mainline Poppi |supergri dann bis 19Uhr kein garnichts mehr.
> Um 19Uhr, einen Spiegler direkt vor'm Kescher verloren, um 20Uhr ein 13Pfund Spiegler und um 21.30Uhr ein schöner 8 pfündiger Schuppi. Und das jedesmal wenn ich entweder eine drehe oder eine rauch....



Das heißt du musst mehr rauchen!!!!


----------



## Case (10. November 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brot schrieb:


> Vor einer halben Stunde: Mein erster Hecht :l



Petri Heil zum ersten Hecht. 
Den wirst nie vergessen.

Case


----------



## 2Fast2Real (2. Dezember 2012)

So 
Ich tu es mir heute mal wieder auf aalrutten an.
Mal schaun ob es lohnt.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (2. Dezember 2012)

Das abendessen für morgen ist gesichert :-D
54cm und ein bisschen über ein kg


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Fang 
Aber dreh doch mal das Handy um beim fotografieren


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Astrein! Wer sich bei so nem Wetter raus traut dem gönn ich jeden Fisch! #6 #6 #6


----------



## 2Fast2Real (2. Dezember 2012)

Danke 
Ich werd jetz auch aufhören weil ich sonst erfrieren werde.
Und wegen der auf dem kopf stehenden bilder - da spackt leider mein telefon irgendwie rum, evtl zu kalt lol


----------



## mathei (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri bei der kälte


----------



## hanzz (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich werd jetz auch aufhören weil ich sonst erfrieren werde.
> Und wegen der auf dem kopf stehenden bilder - da spackt leider mein telefon irgendwie rum, evtl zu kalt lol


 
hrhr

Na denn schönen Abend und lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi 
Ich versuch mal wieder mein glück auf aalrutten.
Wetter is top ( -6° ) :-D
Mal schaun ob was geht ...


----------



## pike-81 (8. Dezember 2012)

Petri Heil Du Glücklicher!


----------



## mathei (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oh,dann mal petri bei der sau kälte.


----------



## olaft64 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bevor wir Dich nur noch bewundern für Deine Härte- aus warmem Auto oder mit geheiztem Zelt? :m Oder wirklich der Härteste???

Noch nicht ganz bewundernder Gruß|supergri
Olaf


----------



## 2Fast2Real (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boa
Ich bin seit ner halben Stunde wieder Daheim *BRRRRRRRRR*
Sowas wie ausm Zelt oder Auto kommt mir nicht in Frage, Thermoklamotten und los gehts!
Aber heute wars wohl doch a bissi derb kalt und viel zu sternenklar wars auch. Da is dann leider auch nix gangen, weder auf Fischfetzen noch auf Wurm.
Aber ab nächste Woche sagt der Wetterbericht wieder etwas wärmer und Schnee an, da sollte dann auch wieder mehr gehen.
Gruß und ein frostiges Petri
2Fast2Real


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

editiert


----------



## Seele (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir haben ca. 100000 Mitglieder im AB, aber einer begibt sich nun auf die fast aussichtslose Reise um einen der nicht vorhandenen Huchen zu fangen. Wir haben recht gute Wetterverhältnisse, allerdings wahrscheinlich recht wenigs Beifänge.

Evtl poste ich ein paar Bilder für die Nachtschwärmer. Allerdings sichere ich mir fast den Preis "Eisangler des Jahres", 22:45 und Minus 6 Grad  ich hoff auf eure Unterstützung, spätestens morgen gibts Meldung falls es per Handy nicht möglich ist. 

Tight Lines


----------



## robdasilva (9. Dezember 2012)

Fang was Seele. Bist absolut verrückt, aber alles für den Fisch.
Hoffe du gefrierst nicht ein.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beißen Huchen auch nachts?


Viel Spaß und möge die Mühe belohnt werden #6


----------



## 2Fast2Real (9. Dezember 2012)

Von mir auch viel glück und warme gedanken - du wirschas brauchen ;-)


----------



## Brot (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann viel Glück, wäre auch gerne draußen, aber ich kann nicht laufen 

Grüße


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade wieder Geim gekommen, hab natürlich nichts gefangen, wenn ich dran denk schreibe ich morgen bisschen was dazu, jetzt muss ich erst mal schlafen. 

@Franz, aber ja es geht theoretisch, morgen dazu mehr falls es Interesse gibt.


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So warm eingepackt am Wasser! Die Quappen können kommen. Und ich bin hier der einzigste Verrückte....


----------



## mathei (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann lass hören von deinen erfolgen. petri tapferer zwerg.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zwergbuntbarsch schrieb:


> So warm eingepackt am Wasser! Die Quappen können kommen. Und ich bin hier der einzigste Verrückte....



Und wo bist du?


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2012)

Eingefroren?


----------



## Margarelon (15. Dezember 2012)

Strahlender Sonnenschein, Pegel 2,97 m, zwei einsame Angler. 

Zandernixfangbuhne. Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Angler 9999 : Ich war an einem Gewässer in meiner alten Heimat. Also nix Havel und Umgebung.Aber ist nicht viel raus gekommen, zwei Fehlbisse und ein Verlust. Und am Ende trotz allem kalte Füsse. Aber es schreit nach Wiederholung.


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2012)

8 Leute, momentan zwei rutten. 100 Prozent mehr als letztes mal 

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten - ihr seid doch alle irre!
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2012)

Ist doch gemütlich, regnet aber ist nett.
Haben drei rutten. und paar bisse, sehr zäh

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2012)

Momentan vier Stück und paar Fehlbisse

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2012)

Insgesamt hatten wir fünf Stück.nicht viel aber immerhin recht ordentlich gerade bei dem tollen Wetter

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## peterpanik (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten - ihr seid doch alle irre!
> #6#6#6#6




und die Härteren in die Gartnerin


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2013)

Waffen scharf





Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kati48268 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

|bigeyes
Alter, es ist Mittwoch kurz nach 10.
Während ich im Büro sitze und die Dreckswoche, bzw. das Drecksjahr, kein Ende nimmt, kommst du mir mit so'nem Live-Bild. 
:e


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2013)

kati48268 schrieb:
			
		

> |bigeyes
> Alter, es ist Mittwoch kurz nach 10.
> Während ich im Büro sitze und die Dreckswoche, bzw. das Drecksjahr, kein Ende nimmt, kommst du mir mit so'nem Live-Bild.
> :e



Das Jahr hat doch grad erst angefangen. |rolleyes
Aber hast recht, so'n Bild während man selber am malochen ist....


----------



## Welpi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das finde ich auch frech... ich sitz hier in der Arbeit, was aber eigentlich garnichts macht, weil ich meine Jahreskarte für 2013 eh erst im März bekomme... :c:c 
Wollte vor Sylvester nochmal hechten gehen, da war der See natürlich gefroren... (ich brauche wohl nicht zu erwähnen, dass er das jetzt NICHT mehr ist...) :e


----------



## daci7 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das Jahr hat doch grad erst angefangen. |rolleyes[...]


Mach's nicht noch schlimmer!


----------



## hsts180 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Alter, es ist Mittwoch kurz nach 10.
> Während ich im Büro sitze und die Dreckswoche, bzw. das Drecksjahr, kein Ende nimmt, kommst du mir mit so'nem Live-Bild.
> :e




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2013)

Aber trotzdem fettes Petri.
Zielfisch ?


----------



## phirania (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Alter, es ist Mittwoch kurz nach 10.
> Während ich im Büro sitze und die Dreckswoche, bzw. das Drecksjahr, kein Ende nimmt, kommst du mir mit so'nem Live-Bild.
> :e



arme kati
wir denken auch an dich wenn wir beim angeln sind......#h#h


----------



## robdasilva (9. Januar 2013)

Zieh was raus Seele.
Zielfisch ist Karpfen so wie ich Seele kenne.


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2013)

Erster zaghafter biss auf Pellet, aber ging leider im Drill verloren. schade.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na denn feuer frei. schön das ich im büro internet habe. Theorie-angeln


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wird es gemein 





Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kati48268 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann dich %$§#* echt nicht leiden! #d


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2013)

Aua.
Sehr gemein.
Petri zum traumhaften Fisch.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich hoffe du hast ihn zurückgesetzt


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2013)

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe du hast ihn zurückgesetzt



N Petri hätte es auch getan.

Auf was gebissen ?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei mir ist doch schonzeit........


----------



## robdasilva (9. Januar 2013)

Schöner Fisch. Petri.


----------



## Seele (9. Januar 2013)

dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast ihn zurückgesetzt



ob es glaubst oder nicht aber so schlau bin ich nach 20 Jahren angeln, dass ich weiß, dass die Schonzeit haben. 

Danke an die anderen, mal ein netter Beifang, hatte nochmal eine als nachläufer

komischerweise auf gufi

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mathei (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schöner süsswasserdorsch


----------



## 2Fast2Real (3. Februar 2013)

Ich werde es jetzt noch 3-4 std. auf aalrutten versuchen. Aber das hochwasser macht es nicht gerade leichter 







Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## mathei (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dann viel erfolg und das die stiefel dicht sind


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wal ne frage 
wie lade ich bilder hier ins bord hoch per smartphon ??


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das essen ist gerichtet,lauter leckere sachen bei mir gibts nix aus der dose #6






mein partickel mix,nix aus der angelindustrie#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei dem Dreckwetter zu langen Sessions am Wasser - Reschpekt!

Bei mir gerade max. ne halbe Stunde spinnen, wenns mal nicht pisst, stürmt oder schneit.


----------



## wusel345 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht grade mal wieder die Welt unter mit Graupel, kaltem Starkwind und weiß der Deibel was sonst noch alles :r

Und nein, ich bin nicht zum Angeln. Sitze zu Hause und warte auf den Frühling :q

Nachtrag: Jetzt kommt auch noch ein Gewitter !!! Boah, ich beiss in den Tisch.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hab den vorteil das ich in ne vereinshütte geh ,ansonsten ist die heizung,und bivi immer dabei.

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter für mich, ich geh zu jedem wetter angeln.








so endlich ist alles gerichtet,jetzt kanns los gehn


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2013)

Waffen liegen gut und sind scharf. Mal sehen was kommt

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2013)

Der Herr war auch schon da

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute morgen nrn Karpfen verloren.  Also Rute. Raus und hechte jagen, ne Stunde Null Aktion. Also Köder wechseln drauf Kam ein pinker. Gummi. Keine 2 Würfe den ersten guten verloren, neuer Wurf endlich hängt e r. H in deraette 60 cm, nächster Wurf un

d vollecm r Einschlag in der absinkfasse. Ein geiler 90cm hecht.  Wie kann ich den bildet hochladen hier mit dem. Handy


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2013)

Auf anhänge klicken wenn du Forum Runner hast

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (6. Februar 2013)

Bei mir hat recht heftiger Schnee und Wind eingesetzt, aber es geht Null.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In Koblenz Hochwasser, Graupelschauer und mieses Wetter...

Waren trotzdem mal 2 Stunden draußen, hat natürlich nix gebracht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was soll ich sagen,  hab jetzt 3.hechte 90,60,93. Nur Bombe . Bin froh das ich die spinne mit genommen habe


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 197077
> 
> 
> Bei mir hat recht heftiger Schnee und Wind eingesetzt, aber es geht Null.
> ...



Auf was hast du denn gefischt ?


----------



## Reiti no.1 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 angeln 1dose Mais und paar Stunden Zeit


----------



## Seele (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Auf was hast du denn gefischt ?



War auf Karpfen draußen. Evtl morgen nochchmal versuchen. War wohl nicht so klug nen neuen Platz auszutesten.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*











[/IMG]


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2013)

Gleich gehts los

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2013)

15 min nach dem auslegen, sehr geil.




Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2013)

Kurz nach dem schreiben der zweite Karpfen, diesmal aber ohne Bild.

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## daci7 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
... und ich muss arbeiten ...


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!!
Wenn man das hier so liest,ist das wohl dein zweites zu Hause.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Seele. Was mach ich falsch. :-(.

War wieder mit der spinne unterwegs,es fängt immer nur eine. Farbe











[/IMG]


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten auch nur 2 Karpfen und die direkt nach einander. Waren jetzt nicht groß, aber das ist ja egal. 

@Meister Jäger: Zweites zu Hause nicht, aber wenn ich Zeit hab und es gerade immer passend Wetter ist geh ich einfach raus. Gerade jetzt im Winter reizt mich es einfach, weil da halt nicht jeder nen Fisch fängt, vor allem keine Karpfen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir geht Karpfen technisch nix, dafür Fang ich gut hechte


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit was fischst denn?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fisch mit luncker city Gummi in rosa.
Auf den Karpfen Rute hab ich nen 15mm popup /sinker. Auf der anderen hartmais
Gefüttert. Wird mit feeder Futter, drin ist taubenmix,zerstuckelte boilies,Mini pellets.


----------



## Seele (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir fangen gerade ausschließlich mit kleinen Pellets, so 10mm. Sonst kannst in der Pfütze alles tagelang baden lassen und da geht nichts drauf. Nicht mal auf Mais.


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

8Grad Minus, Waffen sind scharf!


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

Gebissen hat noch nix aber essen is fertig


----------



## Seele (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Falls du allein bist, dann Prost Mahlzeit bei der Portion


----------



## Case (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@LOCHI,

Dein "Küchenbild" strahlt so richtig Romantik aus.#6

Da werden Erinnerungen an Zeiten wach, in denen bei
uns auch noch offenes Feuer gemacht werden durfte.

Wünsch Dir noch viel Erfolg. Den tollen Tag hast Du ja schon.#h

Case


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

Vier Mann acht Peitschen, nix läuft aber warm macht der Glühwein  Auf Gummi hat mir grad so'n Kollege den Schwanz weg gebissen. Mal sehn was noch kommt...


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

Schönere Tage gibt es fast nicht egal ob wir was fangen!!!




Anhang anzeigen 197251


----------



## MeisterJäger73 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@LOCHI,

bei dem Bild mit dem Grill, bekommt man doch gleich Hunger


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Auf Gummi hat mir grad so'n Kollege den Schwanz weg gebissen.



Hat der Ferkelfahnder Urlaub? :m


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hat der Ferkelfahnder Urlaub? :m



Alter das war vom Handy in der Kälte mit Glühwein im Kopf! Das zählt nicht!

Wir sind jetzt auch alle zuhause und sind auch alle gesund 
Außer dem großen Feuer, den kaputten Gummi und nen Suff bei drei Beifahren ist nix raus gekommen,
War aber einer meiner lustigsten Tage am Wasser |kopfkrat denk ich #c
Schöne Schonzeit euch allen!...

Lochi


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*
















[/IMG]


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...#6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute morgen waren die Ruten ein gefrohren. Also Futter aufs Eis ,und siehe da. Eisfrei
 Der hecht war von gestern.


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab mir heute gute 40m PowerPro versaut! Soo schnell kann man nicht gucken sind die Ringe zu!


----------



## LOCHI (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und die Schnur passt nimmer auf die Rolle ;o)#c


----------



## olaft64 (10. Februar 2013)

Mir sind heute trotz Mono beim Spinfischen die Ringe zugefroren. Und ich habe gedacht, meine Rolle gibt den Geist auf wg. massiver Schleifgeraeusche. Dabei war es von der Schnur abgeschabtes Eis am Schnurleitroellchen...

- 7 Grad und Sonne pur- mit Fisch waere es perfekt gewesen :-(

Gruss Olaf


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aua. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


LOCHI schrieb:


> Auf Gummi hat mir grad so'n Kollege den Schwanz weg gebissen. Mal sehn was noch kommt...



Was soll denn dann noch kommen???#c


...außer natürlich einem


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vier Mann acht *Peitschen *|kopfkrat 
Also doppelt bestückt!!!
Tja, war wohl etwas zu viel *Glühwein* |licht
Da kann so was schon mal passieren

Obwohl *LOCHI* nannte er sich doch vorher schon...oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Bin mal gespannt ob was geht. Am fluss


----------



## frankybee (3. März 2013)

Das herrliche Wetter genießen...

Werde paar Meter an der Trave mit der Spinnrute machen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal gespannt was heute gehtht auf katpfen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://up.picr.de/13672483jw.jpg

http://up.picr.de/13672484ha.jpg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## robdasilva (9. März 2013)

Die Böhsen Siluroz sind gerade auf Fishingtour am Kaiser Weiher.
3 Satzforellen und eine Seeforelle mit 63cm.
Ziel Fisch Karpfen noch nix.
Tag ist aber noch jung.


----------



## robdasilva (9. März 2013)

Geile Party. Schuppi 14pfd. Größter von uns am Kaiser.
Sehr geil.
Dieser See gibt leider viel zu wenig solcher Fische her.


----------



## carphunter 47 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wünsch dir und Seele petri heil zu den fischen vom Kaiserweiher und vielleicht noch einen Siluroz.:m

gruß
carphunter 47


----------



## Seele (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bei uns gehts jetzt dann bald raus. 15cm Neuschnee sind angesagt. 5 bis 10 liegen schon, geil. Fänge werden dementsprechend sein, aber ich werde mich denke ich mal melden und paar winterliche Osterimpressionen zeigen.


----------



## robdasilva (28. März 2013)

So Auto eingeladen, Tackle verstaut, Proviant gekauft es kann losgehen. Bisschen arbeiten noch dann startet die Ostertour.


----------



## Seele (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auto überladen....
Momentan setzt Tauwetter ein, dann wird es wenigstens nicht zur Rutschpartie am Ufer. Außerdem, sind wir mal ehrlich, macht Angeln ohne Schlamm Spaß?


----------



## hanzz (28. März 2013)

Und? Gut angekommen?


----------



## LOCHI (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werden das erste Schlamm-frust-Bier trinken #h


----------



## Seele (28. März 2013)

Gut angekommen, aber genau beim einladen hat es zum regnen angefangen. Fisch gab es keinen, dafür lecker Steak mit nem Bier. 





Gott sei dank haben wir Ne große plane dabei. Schaut nicht so aus als würde der Regen nach lassen


----------



## mathei (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hoffe das ist das beiboot.. sehe keine augen da raus luschern


----------



## angler1996 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ein harter Typ schiebt sein beladenes Boot schwimmend vor sich her:m


----------



## Seele (28. März 2013)

Obelixantrieb


----------



## Wurschtsepp (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oha sieht kalt aus ^^ da würd ich an eurer stelle eher zum glühwein greifen ;D


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das geht auf Hecht.
*Petri Heil*

#h


----------



## robdasilva (28. März 2013)

Wir fischen auf Karpfen. Aber ausser lecker Steak und Cocktail noch nichts.

Gruss Rob


----------



## mathei (28. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dat kommt noch.


----------



## Seele (28. März 2013)

Für was unser heimischer Biber doch wieder gut ist


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Für was unser heimischer Biber doch wieder gut ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199267



hi seele,

was meinst du damit, das auf dem grillrost oder das drunter??;+

petri euch noch!!#h


----------



## Seele (29. März 2013)

Das ist &ldquo;biberfras&ldquo;


----------



## Seele (29. März 2013)

Haben bis jetzt zwei bisse und konnten davon einen Schusser mit knapp fünf Pfund zum Landgang überreden


----------



## mathei (29. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dat hat aber gedauert. durchhaltevermögen belohnt. petri


----------



## Seele (29. März 2013)

Konnte vorhin nochmal einen Mini Karpfen mit ca. 40cm fangen. Alles sehr mau und extrem hier.


----------



## robdasilva (30. März 2013)

Schneefall wieder eingesetzt jetzt wirds ungemütlich.


----------



## robdasilva (30. März 2013)

Unser Camp.


----------



## mathei (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wie lange habt ihr eigentlich geplant ?


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

booh,ich sags ja nur die harten kommen in wallung...
dickes petri an euch.#h


----------



## Seele (30. März 2013)

Eigentlich wollten wir abhauen. 
Aber jetzt haben wir nenn andren Platz bezogen im vollen Schneefall versteht sich. Jetzt regnet es nur noch leicht.
Größter Karpfen bis jetzt leider nur 55cm. Aber immerhin.


----------



## Seele (30. März 2013)

Und schon ein fisch, 15 min ausgelegt.


----------



## mathei (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. bitte weiter machen. ich fange somit virtuell mit.


----------



## carphunter 47 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an euch drei und vor allen besseres Wetter und solche

Fänge wie bei der letzten Session.


----------



## Seele (30. März 2013)

5 min später nächster kleiner Carpi


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

I hab heid scho an 7,5 kilo karpfen gfangen


----------



## Seele (30. März 2013)

Immer wieder fisch, dieses mal einen nach dem Fest setzen mit dem Boot ausgegraben


----------



## Hecht69 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo habt ihr mal die wassertemperatur gemessen


----------



## robdasilva (30. März 2013)

4,7 grad an der Oberfläche.


----------



## marcus7 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Und schon ein fisch, 15 min ausgelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199337




Petri! Der sieht hammer aus


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Und schon ein fisch, 15 min ausgelegt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 199337



schöner fisch..#h petri.weiter so..:m


----------



## Hecht69 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ist ja sau kalt


----------



## Seele (1. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So hier sind noch paar Bilder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255527&page=7

Jochen Schweizer hat schon angefragt ob ich Schlechtwetterguidings anbieten würde |supergri


----------



## jogi89 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Männer geht morgen jemand raus? Werd es in der früh mal versuchen!!!!! Werde mich melden.

Gruß


----------



## jogi89 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus anglerkollegen,

Sitz nun seit heute morgen am Wasser, es ist Arxxxkalt! :-D
-3C und es schneit leicht, bis jetzt wurde nur der Köder gebadet, konnte leider noch keinen Überlisten. 

Gruß philipp


----------



## mathei (7. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auf was für einen fisch bist du überhaupt aus.


----------



## jogi89 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auf carps aus! Aber die haben mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht!!! :m|krach:


----------



## Seele (13. April 2013)

Schon lang keinen fisch mehr gepostet, hier mal ein ca. 8 pfünder.


----------



## Seele (13. April 2013)

Haben noch nenn Aal nach gelegt


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch
Wassertemperatur?
Hier ist erst seit nen paar Tagen das Eis endlich runter
Gruß A.


----------



## Seele (13. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, denke 6 Grad rum. Haben jetzt beendet, waren recht zufrieden.


----------



## Christian1987S (21. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leverkusen-Hitdorf
Luft Ca 15 Grad, bewölkt aber trocken.
1 Anfasser


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2013)

So fallen sind gestellt. Mal gucken was die Aale machen  zwei Barsche gab es auch schon um die 20cm. Drückt uns die Daumen


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2013)

So die Schuppis wollen auch ;-)


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2013)

Und die Karauschen haben uns auch grad besucht nur der Zielfisch fehlt noch...


----------



## mathei (26. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

daumen sind gedrückt.


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2013)

So da isser, 21:55 Tauwurm


----------



## mathei (26. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jawoll. petri


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2013)

Und der kleine Spiegler gleich hinter her und jetzt schifft es aus Kannen...


----------



## mathei (26. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hoffe ihr habt ein dach über den kopf.


----------



## LOCHI (27. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal war 83 und nein wir hatten kein Dach übern Kopf. Sind restlos abgesoffen #c#h


----------



## robdasilva (27. April 2013)

Boehse Siluroz am Kaiser Weiher.
Schuppenkarpfen 50cm.
Schau mer mal wie es weitergeht.

Gruss Rob


----------



## robdasilva (28. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ein Bild von meinem Karpfen. Erster Fisch mit meiner selber gebauten Karpfenrute.

War wieder mal ne geile Saison am Kaiserweiher mit guten Freunden.#6


----------



## Seele (28. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab da noch was geileres nach zu legen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sauber leute,petri!!#6


----------



## Wurschtsepp (28. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

geiles Teil!


----------



## mathei (28. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zu den schönheiten


----------



## d0ni (30. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

puuh kalt ises und Nieselregen noch dazu...

Bis jetz zupfen nur kleine fische n bisschen an meinen Rudel tauwürmern. Boilie bis jetzt noch nix ;/

Prost


----------



## Franz_16 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus d0ni!
Ja, das Wetter macht hier heute keinen Spaß. 

Wo sitzt du denn?


----------



## d0ni (30. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus franz

Sitz an der Naab in Wernberg 

Sitzt auch drausn?


----------



## Franz_16 (30. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, bei dem Wetter doch nicht :q
Ich sitz vorm Fernseher und schau Fußball #6

Geangelt wird erst morgen früh, da macht der Raubfisch auf. 

Dann mal noch viel Glück beim Ansitz, an unseren Weihern im Lkr. AS wurden diese Woche schon einige Waller gefangen, vllt. klappts in der Naab ja auch schon #6


----------



## mathei (30. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Sitzt auch drausn?


 
oh oh.nur die harten........... viel erfolg und erstmal das es nicht weiter regnet.


----------



## d0ni (30. April 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat schon aufgehört hehe

Aber wenns noch kälter wird werd ich mir auch noch die zweite Halbzeit anschaun ^^


----------



## Bobster (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix Los ?

...gibt es keine Unterhaltung für die daheim gebliebenen


----------



## Margarelon (1. Mai 2013)

Bobster schrieb:


> Nix Los ?
> 
> ...gibt es keine Unterhaltung für die daheim gebliebenen



Na gut. Mit dem Kumpel auf der Listertalsperre. Heute morgen zwei Hechte, einer 70, der andere 50 cm. Und Horden von Angler... 

Die Hechtsaison ist jedenfalls eröffnet!!!


----------



## Bobster (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Na gut. Mit dem Kumpel auf der Listertalsperre. Heute morgen zwei Hechte, einer 70, der andere 50 cm. Und Horden von Angler...
> 
> Die Hechtsaison ist jedenfalls eröffnet!!!


 
Immerhin...Petri Heil !

Aus Tradition gehen wir am 1. Mai weder wandern noch angeln 

Zuviel Menschen..zuwenig Fische #c


----------



## jogi89 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live vom Wasser!  

Erster Karpfen wurde verhaftet! Auf die gute alte Semmel. Karpfen dürfte aber wieder schwimmen! 

Wenn ich jetzt wüsste wie ein Bild hochladen funktioniert beim eierphone würd ich dass machen!|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Bodensee89 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

habe gerade auch den ersten 2013er karpfen verhaftet. 
der hatte bock auf schon fürchterlich stinkenden gekochten mais :m


----------



## Christian1987S (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher leider keinen Biss am Hausgewässer. 
Dafür brutzelt das Mittagessen neben mir am Grill.


----------



## LOCHI (10. Mai 2013)

Diesen schönen Spiegler konnte ich gerade zum fototermin einladen und natürlich darf er weiter schwimmen. Gefangen an der Saalekaskade.  MfG
Ach ja, 71cm ne Waage hab ich nicht...


----------



## robdasilva (11. Mai 2013)

Petri Lochi. Die boehsen Siluroz hocken gerade am Kaiser Weiher. Ausser viel Regen von oben noch nichts. Aber der Tag ist noch jung.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Kral777 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

heute beißen die Aale, grade den 3ten an Land gebracht. Noch dazu 2 Regenbogenforellen. Super Angeltag. Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit immer als Schneider nach Hause bin freu ich mich umsomehr


----------



## Alex1860 (14. Mai 2013)

Seit 14 uhr am fischen 1 aalrute mit 46 kollege mit den weißen ruten 3 aalruten


----------



## Alex1860 (14. Mai 2013)

Der mit den weißen  sry wegen doppelpost aber hats ned midhochgeladen ; sind am inn unterwegs bin bis ca 22 uhr da hoffentlich darf ich nochmal berichten


----------



## Alex1860 (14. Mai 2013)

Gerade noch besuch bekommen


----------



## mathei (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na denn mal weiter so.


----------



## Boerni (15. Mai 2013)

So etz gehts wieder heim nach 2 Aale mit 65 und 59 cm. Euch eine gute Nacht


----------



## d0ni (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Stunden mit Frolic los gewesen, gebissen hat nix :/ aber Autobatterie is abgesoffen ^^ 

Dann eben nen paar Karpfen an der Oberfläche beobachten während ich nach Haus geh^^


----------



## Kral777 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

total abgesoffen am wasser, was für ein scheiß Wetter. Alle Taschen nass, Auto dreckig und nur kleine Barsche an der Angel gehabt


----------



## Alex1860 (20. Mai 2013)

Gerade am Wasser (inn) angekommen fängts auch schon an zu regnen :-( aber heute is der schirm mit von der partie und so direkt ausgelegt. Petri heil an alle da draußen ;-)


----------



## Seele (29. Mai 2013)

Ruten sind seit ner Stunde im Wasser und drei Karpfen auf Kunstboilie. Das lustige daran ist, dass ich in zwei Jahren keinen einzigen biss auf Boilie hier hatte


----------



## robdasilva (30. Mai 2013)

Der Holly Diver Seele hat den Kaiser Weiher im Wasser gesehen. Lag komplett drinne.
Aber die Karpfen  laufen.

Boehse Siluroz auf Fishing Tour.


----------



## mathei (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1. aalversuch heute. 3 ruten sind draußen. 1x köfi und 2 x wurm. bilder gibt es heute keine. sende herkömmlich mit umts und laptop. fürs smartphone bin ich zu blöd.
ups jetzt fängt es an zu regnen. sieht aber nicht schlimm aus.


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

noch immer nix. man man man. tauwurm ist von einem haken runter. die anderen ruten damit bestückt und in diese richtung geworfen jetzt


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> noch immer nix. man man man. tauwurm ist von einem haken runter. die anderen ruten damit bestückt und in diese richtung geworfen jetzt



und, noch erfolg gehabt??


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gehts jetzt auch auf Aal los, alle mit Wurm (Da ich keine Köfiköder mehr habe, und auch keine Lust großartig versuchen welche zu erwischen^^) .
Eine mit Schwimmer, eine mit Grund, mal sehn was so geht.


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> und, noch erfolg gehabt??


 
nicht ein zupfer. stelle war eigentlich gut


----------



## bachläufer (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sieht wirklich gut aus...

mal bischen angefüttert?


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

habe es das 1. x mit futterkorb versucht. gefüllt mit heringsrogen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts jetzt auch auf Aal los, alle mit Wurm (Da ich keine Köfiköder mehr habe, und auch keine Lust großartig versuchen welche zu erwischen^^) .
> Eine mit Schwimmer, eine mit Grund, mal sehn was so geht.



Ein paar nasse Socken hab ich schon. Gut, dass ich n zweites paar dabei hab^^


----------



## mathei (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gummistiefel wären wohl besser gewesen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab so halbe gummistiefel, die wassertiefe aber unterschätzt^^
Update: um mich rum raubts und springts - ärgerlich, dass ich jetzt keinen köfi hab


----------



## Jose (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...Update: um mich rum raubts und springts - ärgerlich, dass ich jetzt keinen köfi hab



raubt es wirklich oder fliehen da welche vor fußxxxx?


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nasse Füße nr 2...
Ich geh aus langeweile n stück am ufer, leuchte dabei, damit ich was seh. Schlängelt sich doch tatsächlich son drecksack durch die überflutete wiese. Ins wasser getappt, versucht rauszuschnippen, aber nichts wars. Immerhin n fisch berührt


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der seltsamste Aal den ich je gefangen hab 
Dachte erst, ich hät n Waller auf die Wurmschwimmerrute erwischt, hat sich dafür aber sehr, sehr seltsam gedrillt.
Geschätzte 6 kg, er schwimmt auch wieder 

Hatte jetzt keinen bock mehr noch länger rumzuhocken und mich von den Fischen verarschen zu lassen^^


----------



## mathei (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na immerhin noch was ans band bekommen. und kein schlechter. petri


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ja, ein wirklich schöner Spiegler! Petri Heil!


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man dankt 

Gleich gehts wieder los, diesmal an ne Stelle, die sich bisher bei mir immer bewährt hat. Hoffentlich kommt diesmal wieder eine schöne Seeschlange dabei raus. 1m+ wär sehr schick, bisher immer nur knapp drunter geblieben


----------



## mathei (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nim genug socken mit.:q


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich ignorier das mal gekonnt 

Und da is der erste Fisch, ich schätze etwas über 90.
Guter Anfang, so darfs weitergehn


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und hier ist der Räuber 
(Nicht ich^^)


----------



## Housic (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

guuter fisch petri


----------



## mathei (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. schönes teil.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich danke 

Heute wieder, diesmal mit Fischchen und uüber Nacht. Wurm läuft ab jetzt nichtmehr 
Und endlich genau die richtige Köfigröße


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2013)

Und das richtige Ambiente.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nichts isses geworden, obwohl ich die perfekten Fischchen hab.

Aber heut will ichs wissen, ich angel direkt auf der Liegewiese!


----------



## olaft64 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mädels im Bikini oder ist Hochwasser? 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die mädels fanden meinen wurm nich so cool 
Dafür hatte ich schon den ersten biss


----------



## phirania (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Die mädels fanden meinen wurm nich so cool
> Dafür hatte ich schon den ersten biss



Wie denn sind die Mädels da so bissig ?:l
Oder nehmen die den Wurm auch mal vorsichtig ?


----------



## Margarelon (7. Juni 2013)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Die mädels fanden meinen wurm nich so cool
> Dafür hatte ich schon den ersten biss



Bissige Mädels, die deinen Wurm uncool finden??? 
Wo ist denn Honeyball, wenn man sein Tatütata braucht?!


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Bissige Mädels, die deinen Wurm uncool finden???
> Wo ist denn Honeyball, wenn man sein Tatütata braucht?!



Kommt doch auf das Würmchen an.....


----------



## Honeyball (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Die mädels fanden meinen wurm nich so cool
> Dafür hatte ich schon den ersten biss



Da fragt sich nur: Lag's am Wurm oder an den Mädels???:m


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, der hat sich so lang gezogen und war furchtbar schleimig.
Lag also am Wurm 

btw:
Hab abgebrochen, nachdem mir geschätzte 100000000000 Karpfen in die Schnur geschwommen sin


----------



## mathei (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ja, der hat sich so lang gezogen und war furchtbar schleimig.
> Lag also am Wurm


 
er kann es nicht lassen. mach so weiter und hony muß einen ganzen roman von dir reinsetzen.


----------



## Favory (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin gerade an meinem Hausgewässer auf Karpfen unterwegs. Noch keine Aktion.
Allerdings hat nun der Akku der Spiegelreflexkamera schlapp gemacht....


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, nach dem 4. Stellungswechsel in der 4. Nacht is nun der erste Aal in meinem Eimer


----------



## teilzeitgott (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

also nach dem 4 ten " stellungswechsel" in einer nacht ist mein AAL auch immer im eimer :q
man wird halt nicht jünger.....stört mich aber auch nicht, gehe ich halt die nächste nacht wieder zum angeln :q


----------



## Hannoi1896 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, nach dem 4. Stellungswechsel in der 4. Nacht is nun der erste Aal in meinem Eimer



In *deinem *Eimer? |bigeyes


----------



## olaft64 (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit 19 dauert es etwas länger...

Er wird diesen Monat noch Jahres-Boardferkel...

Grinsender Gruß
Olaf


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jaja, macht euch ruhig lustig über mich 
Heut morgen Stand mir das Wasser im (Karpfen)zelt, weil der See noch 2 cm gestiegen is. Glück gehabt, dass nur Wechselklamotten im Rucksack war, und nichts Wasserempfindliches


----------



## hsts180 (8. Juni 2013)

So ein neuer abend 




Geschrieben auf meinem GT-I9505 mit Forum Runner


----------



## hollywoodkoch (9. Juni 2013)

Stippen auf Rotaugen... Leider geht hier gar nix


----------



## Alex1860 (11. Juni 2013)

Grad am ansitz auf alle nachträuber  angenehme temperatur hier 18 grad. Petri heil an alle da draußen


----------



## mathei (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werde mich jetzt gleich auf den weg machen. der aal soll mich heute nacht glücklich machen. morgen vormittag dann noch mal ein balzer- gummi- test.


----------



## olaft64 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich würde sagen, haarscharf am Ferkelfahnder vorbei ;-)

Gruß Olaf


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So mal schauen was die Nacht bis morgen noch bringt


----------



## hanzz (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht gut aus 

Ist das n ProLogic RodPod ?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus
> 
> Ist das n ProLogic RodPod ?



Ne ist von Dreamtackle


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (17. Juni 2013)

So, mal sehen ob was geht


----------



## d0ni (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri ^^, gehst auf Aal?


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (18. Juni 2013)

Ja,ging auf Aal 

Is aber nicht wirklich viel gelaufen 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Welpi (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bewölkt, 26°C.... das wäre die perfekte Nacht.... und ich kann leider nicht *seufz*


----------



## Katteker (18. Juni 2013)

So, mal gucken ob ein Aal an Land möchte. ..


----------



## d0ni (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri, bei uns ises gut am Stürmen :/ 

Vll morgen mal auf Waller raus


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2013)

So. Los gehts 

Anhang anzeigen 203828


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2013)

1 kleiner auf wobbler, einen etwas besseren auf gummi verloren. Hätte es ob der hitze eigentlich schlechte erwarte.

Anhang anzeigen 203829


----------



## mathei (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. gummi= der kauli ?


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri ans wasser.
hier ist warten auf unwetter angesagt...


----------



## d0ni (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz

wo biste denn unterwegs?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Juni 2013)

Der Gummi war ein kleiner shaker.
Bin immernoch auf dem wasser, hab aber kein licht dabei 

@doni
Auf einer grube bei grafenwöhr


----------



## d0ni (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann mal petri


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

Bin an der donau


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

Einen Aal hab ich schon


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

Und ein waller 

Anhang anzeigen 203925


----------



## Brummel (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, 

wenigstens hast jetzt Dein Licht wiedergefunden:m 
Wünsche Dir noch die großen Geschwister von dem Aal und dem Waller.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

Wiedergefunden? Ich hab mir heute die ca. 15 Kopflampe meiner anglerlaufbahn gekauft  

Eben gabs wieder nen Aal, aber wieder kein dicker.


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri, bei mir noch kein aal. nur eine Rotfeder. dafür wieder massive ladeprobleme beim Laptop. taugt alles wohl alles nix über zigianzünder


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

Hier jetzt auch ruhig, keine ahnung was da los ist. Hatte egentlich gut angefangen.


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und hier Action. vermeinliche Hilferufe. konnte es nicht genau deuten. kurz darauf  Blaulicht übern see gedonnert. muß wohl morgen Zeitung lesen.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juni 2013)

Action hatten wir hier auch gerade. Am gegenüberliegenden ufer tauchte eben ein auto auf und ein paar spezialisten haben per golfschläger golfbälle in die donau geschossen.... Also leute gibts.....


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Action hatten wir hier auch gerade. Am gegenüberliegenden ufer tauchte eben ein auto auf und ein paar spezialisten haben per golfschläger golfbälle in die donau geschossen.... Also leute gibts.....


 
 hört sich nach einem größeren Problem an. 
passe auf, daß sie dicht nicht treffen. 
hier wieder Entspannung. wapo und wasserschutz haben den Heimweg angetreten. #h jetzt bitte bitte aal


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2013)

Bei uns tut sich gar nix, echt seltsam. Wetter ist eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2013)

So. Gerade kam nochmal ein 60er Aal. Immerhin.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum Abschluss gab es nochmal einen schönen Aal.
76cm! 

Am Ende waren es dann 4 Aale + 1 Waller, wenn die Größe bei allen Fischen gestimmt hätte wäre das ein echt gutes Ergebnis gewesen. 

Aber auch so kann ich ganz gut zufrieden sein. Donauangeln ist einfach immer was besonderes.


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri franz
bei mir wieder kein Aal. nur ein biss. jetzt kommt das takle, ankertechnik usw komplett auf den prüfstand. kann ja wohl nicht war sein.


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2013)

Laaaadies, klein aber geil. Auf 240m auf Wurm.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fisch #6 
Wie groß war der denn etwa?


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2013)

93, aber schwer verdient und erwartet ;-)
25 Würmer machen doch was aus. Aber Rute bleit herin, bin zufrieden


----------



## Slick (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Seele 

Mein erster Waller nach 2,5 Jahren Main angeln hatte 70 cm.
Gebissen auf einen halben Tauwurm.


Grüße


----------



## Kral777 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schmalfelder Au, bin auf Aal los. Seit 22Uhr am Wasser, kein Biss gehabt


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich auch mal wieder am Wasser.
Aal soll es bitte sein.
Ein Fischfetzen auf Grund, ein kleiner Köfi am Schwimmer. Mal gucken obs klappt


----------



## mathei (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wünsche dir viel erfolg


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich danke sehr 
Werd mich jetzt ne Runde aufs Ohr hauen.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad eben nen extrem heftigen Biss auf den Schwimmer 1 meter vom ufer entfernt bekommen, genauso wie ichs von den großen im see kenn. Mir hats fast die karpfenrute ins wasser gerissen. Aber ich depp hab vergessen den bügel aufzumachen :'(
Hat also losgelassen. Fisch hatte keine bissspuren, nur n haufen schuppen verlorn.
Ärgert mich jetzt!


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schade, dann hat aufs ohr hauen nix geholfen. 
aber die nacht ist jung. da geht noch was. #h


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Arghh.. das ist ärgerlich. Trotzdem noch viel Glück.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal ging seltsamerweise garnichts mehr, aber positiv gesehn muss ich jetzt auch keinen Fisch ausnehmen 

N 6 kg Karpfen hab ich heut morgen noch gefangen, weil ich beim Zampacken Blasen an der Oberfläche gesehn hab, und dann den Köfi an der Schwimmerrute gegen Dosenmais ausgetauscht hab.

Außerdem bin ich auch nicht gefressen worden, zum Glück halten sich die Mücken momentan noch zurück.

außerdem kann man ja nich immer mit Fisch heimgehn


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na, ein 6kg Karpfen kann sich doch auch sehen lassen #6


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

6 kg. ist doch super. petri


----------



## rvs14 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht mehr ganz aktuell, trozdem will ich irgendwo ja meinen Frust los werden .

Gestern 4 Hechtbisse, 2 umgesetzt und 2 verloren, von den verlorenen war einer ziemlich klein (ca . 60cm) und der andere deutlich größer.

Also ich, wollte gerade wieder nach Hause fahren, also Hi-Lo Wobbler drinne gelassen und Motor auf Vollgaß gedreht. Kurz bevor ich am Steg angekommen bin, habe ich die Angel eingeholt und habe einen Biss wie noch nie davor wahrgenommen. Habe den Hecht letzendlich ziemloch lange ausgedrillt und dann hatte ich ihn vor'm Kescher. Als er diesen gesehen hat, ist er nach oben gesprungen und mein Stahlvorfach ist zerissen. 

Ich war so stinkend sauer das ich ne Stunde später wieder raus bin und dabei wenigstens den Wobbler wiedergefunden( hat er anscheinend wieder ausgespuckt). Nunja,  habe leider keinen mehr bekommen .

Kann mir jemand irgendeinen (großen) Wobbler empfehlen? Hab aktuell nen 15cm langen Hi-Lo dranne, aber da gehen ja auch diese blöden kleine Viecher rauf .


----------



## mathei (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

falsches Thema. mach ein neues auf. und blöde kleine Viecher sowieso nicht.


----------



## Kral777 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 kleine Bachforellen aber wieder kein Aal, was mach ich nur falsch |kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ruten sind vorbereitet. der aal soll es wieder sein. bisher noch kein glück. aber vielleicht heute.


----------



## dosenelch (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bislang nur ein vorsichtiger Biss...
der meines Kollegen in sein Bratheringsbrötchen.


----------



## Margarelon (5. Juli 2013)

dosenelch schrieb:


> Bislang nur ein vorsichtiger Biss...
> der meines Kollegen in sein Bratheringsbrötchen.



Drei mal "Brathering" gelesen... Dann aufgefallen, dass es deutsch, nicht englisch ist...


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal viel Glück Jungs #6 

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht los.

Seele sitzt auf Waller an - er hatte heute Nacht schon einen gefangen, hatte er mir geschrieben, mal gucken ob er sich noch meldet.


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ruten sind raus und die letzten partiboote haben meinen spot verlassen.


----------



## Kral777 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück, wie ist das Wetter bei dir ?


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei uns einfach top. kaum wind, boot dreht kaum. sternenklarer himmel


----------



## robdasilva (6. Juli 2013)

Servius,
die Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag Köbie einen 162er Waller diese Nacht keine Aktion am Kaiser Weiher.
Gruss


----------



## mathei (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nix mit aal. ich finde sie einfach nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nichtmehr ganz so live, da ich schon wieder daheim bin.
Trotzdem teile ich mein Unglück gern mit euch 

Also, gestern mittag ans Wasser, mim Feedern angefangen. Als ewig nix geht, hab ich mich dann n bischen mim Handy beschäftigt. Gerade wieder aufgeguckt, seh ich wie die Rute schon halb im Wasser liegt, hingesprungen, aber war schn zu spät. Karpfen hat den 12er Haken aufgebogen. Aber besser, als wenn er ihn noch im Maul hätte.

Dann konnt ich mir nach ner Zeit zumindest einigermaßen geeignete Wallerköfis ergattern. Dann meldet sich mein Jugendlicher, der eig. mitwollte, aber nich gefahrn wern kann.
Also Ruten raus, zum Auto gesprintet und Richtung Haus gefahrn.
Dann hinter mir Pozilei, und man möchte mich kontrolliern. Siedend heiß fällt mir ein, dass ich ja schon ein Bierchen getrunken hab. Da noch U21 hab ich folglich 0,0, obwohl meine Probezeit schon lang rum is -.-
Pusten durfte ich auch, aber war nichtmehr nachweisbar. Gut, dass ich in der Sonne so geschwitzt hab 

Mitsamt Jungangler dann wieder zum Wasser gefahrn. Von der anderen Seeseite mit der Karpfenrute rübergefeuert, und mit Tauwurmbündel abgespannt.
Die zweite Wallerrute kam mit totem Köfi an der Upose und grandioser Kugelstoßleistung mit Steingewicht bei uns ans Ufer.
Mein Jugendlicher hat es mit totem, kleinen Köfi auf Grund auf meinen Tipp hin direkt bei uns vor den Füßen auf Aal versucht. Entfernung zum rand ca. 1 Meter, bei ner Wassertiefe von 2m.

Dann schlafen gelegt. Nach 2 Stunden Mückengebrumm hab ich bei meinem Kollegen Asyll in seinem richtigen Zelt gesucht. Musste zwar aufm Boden schlafen, aber macht mir nichts aus, bin ja noch jung 
So gegen 1 klingelts bei mir an der Uposenrute, aber nich sonderlich lang und nich besonders heftig.
Also, aufgestanden, nachgeguckt, Rute wackelt nich, und is noch auf Spannung. Also liegengelassen.
Gegen 2 weck ich meinen Jungangler, weil ich dachte, bei seiner Rute hätte der Bissanzeiger gepiept. Er dreht sich rum, weil er meinte, das war nichts. Gut, war mir wurscht, hab ich mich auch wieder schlafen gelegt.

Morgens dann seine schnur knalle Spannung, war wohl doch n Aal. Nach ewigem Rumfuchteln und probiern ging nichts, das Vorfach is dann direkt oberhalb vom Haken abgerissen.
Mehr hätte man aj auch nich machen können.

Als ich dann meine Uposenrute rausgeholt hab, dacht ich, ich spinn. Die Nagelneue Pose hatte ne bissspur, aber nich vom Waller, sondern von der Maulform her von nem Aal. Warum zur Hölle beißt ein Aal auf ne Upose? Nicht auf den Fisch, nein, auf die Upose?


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilder vergessen


----------



## Der-Graf (9. Juli 2013)

Wenn sonst nix geht am Rhein - Aal geht immer. Gerade konnte ein ~60er meinen Maden nicht widerstehen...

http://*ih.us/a/img33/5034/pmwv.jpg


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2013)

Bin heute mal noch spontan zum aalansitz ausgerückt. Mücken sind schon da


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2013)

Hier kann mans aushalten.

Anhang anzeigen 205126




Anhang anzeigen 205127


----------



## mathei (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na denn petri.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (9. Juli 2013)

Neid neid neid ;-)
Schönes Wasser.
Petri auch von mir :-D

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## Taxidermist (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
Das an der U-Pose stammt niemals von einem Aal!
Bei mir am Gewässer sind die Nutrias schon auf Knicklichtposen losgegangen,dass sieht ganz lustig aus, wenn die im Wasser eine Leuchtspur hinterlassen,nur ist zumeist auch die Pose hin.
Die Bissspur sieht aber anders aus,gerade und nicht so halbmondförmig!
Für mich sieht das eher aus als ob du die ,vielleicht ohne es zu bemerken,irgendwo eingeklemmt hast.

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> Das an der U-Pose stammt niemals von einem Aal!
> Bei mir am Gewässer sind die Nutrias schon auf Knicklichtposen losgegangen,dass sieht ganz lustig aus, wenn die im Wasser eine Leuchtspur hinterlassen,nur ist zumeist auch die Pose hin.
> Die Bissspur sieht aber anders aus,gerade und nicht so halbmondförmig!
> ...





Hab den Wirbel und rute festhalten lassen und den Stein dann reingeworfen. Upose eingehhängt und dann reingezogen, aknn also nirgendwo hängen geblieben sein.definitiv hat irgendwas in die Upose gebissen.


@Franz:
Petri dir, auf dass du die schleicher erwischen mögest


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (11. Juli 2013)

So, mal sehen was so geht


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein traumhaftes Flüsschen, da MUSS doch was gehen #6


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dr. Ott'l schrieb:


> So, mal sehen was so geht



und ging was??


----------



## 2Fast2Real (14. Juli 2013)

Ich versuch mein glück auch mal wieder ...


----------



## Seele (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@2 Fast: Machst du Fledermausfischen????? Oder fotografierst du nur gerne in den Bäumen hängend


----------



## 2Fast2Real (15. Juli 2013)

Hi 
Ich tät schon gerade fotografieren aber mein handy und die app über die ich schreibe sind immer der meinung das es wohl spannender wäre wenn es kopfüber ist ;-)
In dem fall beherrscht die technik mich und nicht andersrum :-(
Allso sorry - mit dem nächsten handy wirds hoffentlich besser klappen. 

Gruß
2fast2real

Geschrieben auf Galaxy S2


----------



## noob4ever (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

etwas verspätet...
Sonntag 15 Uhr nach Feierabend zu Hause - schönes  Wetter - am nächsten Tag kann ich ausschlafen - also ab ans Wasser. Auf  was angeln? 
Ok letztes Jahr viele Döbel auf Frolic um die Zeit gefangen - keine Maden, Keine Kirschen, nur Frolic und Boilies, hmm.
Die  Tage zuvor wurde an einem Platz auf Karpfen geangelt. Ja warum nicht  denke ich mir, ist bestimmt ein guter Platz und vorgefüttert. Erste Rute  auf Frolic, die zweite auf Schneeman Strawberry&Coco.
Schönes Wetter - leicht windig - keine Bisse - trotzdem schön.
Der Tag vergeht, alle 1,5 Stunden Frolic wechseln und Füttern...
... es ist schon dunkel, ca.11 Uhr, ich hol die Spinnrute raus. Paar Würfe mim Gummi und dann heim. 
Erster,zweiter, dritter, vierter Wurf... hinter mir die ziehts plötzlich Schnur an der Boilierute. 
Ja ein Biss Rute in die Hand, Fisch sitzt. WOW was ein Brummer. 
Seltsamer Drill, harte Schläge, keine Fluchten. 
Kurz vorm Ufer zeigt er sich - Ein Wels - und zieht gleich am Ufer entlang. 
Weg von den Büschen, weg von den Büschen, denke ich mir nur. 
Die Rute im Bogen, die Schnur am Ende - Mist - Bremse lockern und bangen...
...Endlich, der Fisch zieht wieder ab ins Tiefe - Glück gehabt.
Mit Wiederwehr lässt sich der Fisch doch noch landen. 
Dicker Bauch, vielleicht doch noch nicht abgelaicht? - ein schönes Tier.




Ein schöner Tag auf Döbel und Karpfen mit nettem Beifang.


----------



## Alex1860 (16. Juli 2013)

Sitz auch grad am see an mal schaun was der nächtliche ansitz so mit sich bringt  eine rute köfi am stoppel die andere auf grund. Petri heil an alle da draußen


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (18. Juli 2013)

Moin Kollegen ,

Zu später Stunde  ein schöner schuppi , 6,5 kg 

MfG Sascha


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Sascha!
Petri Heil! Klasse Fisch #6


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daumen hoch


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Danke ,

war auch ein schöner Drill gewesen, ging ab wie ne Rakete |supergri


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schreckliches Erlebnis live am Wasser: Noch nicht halb 12 unds Bier ist aus. Na toll.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lol. Der erste Aal ist raus. Freude


----------



## Fattony (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erwischt!! :-D

Hach.. Schön ist es hier draußen 
Und unter dem schreiben wieder ein Biss ;-)


----------



## Kiesbank (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

20cm aal gehakt mitten vom fisch im bauchbereich... :-(

Macht ihr den schleim eigentlich vom haken runter wie bei brachsen? geht mir Grad durch den Kopf, hab ich noch nie drüber nach gedacht


----------



## Hannoi1896 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



sirkay schrieb:


> 20cm aal gehakt mitten vom fisch im bauchbereich... :-(
> 
> Macht ihr den schleim eigentlich vom haken runter wie bei brachsen? geht mir Grad durch den Kopf, hab ich noch nie drüber nach gedacht



Sollte man meiner Meinung nach machen. Ob es jetzt wirklich hilft oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Aber schaden tut es auf keinen Fall und es dauert ja nur ein paar Sekunden.


----------



## Kiesbank (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gleich zum Auftakt um 20 Uhr 70cm breitkopf auf halbe rotauge. einige bisse auf wurm, konnte aber keinen verwerten :-( ein heftiger Verdacht auf waller


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2013)

Bin gerade an der Donau!
2 Grundeln und eine Nase gabs bislang.
Mal schauen was noch kommt.

Anhang anzeigen 205712




Anhang anzeigen 205713


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nasen?
Prima..
Weiter so..


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2013)

Soeben gabs nen dicken fetten aal! Könnte ne interessante nacht werden.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2013)

Geht ganz schön rund hier. Habe eine Barbe vor den füßen verloren, einen weiteren aal gefangen und noch vermutlich nen kleineren aal weit draussen verloren. Die barbe hat gebissen, dass mir angst wurde, hat die 100g Sportex riichtig runtergerissen


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

Zwischenzeitlich gab es jetzt noch 2 Waller, leider beide zu klein.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

Noch 2 Waller, einer davon maßig #6


----------



## hanzz (22. Juli 2013)

Und da soll noch mal jemand sagen, bei Vollmond beisst nix.
Dickes Petri 

Hört sich nach ner spannenden Nacht an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn Franz, dann war das doch ne spannende Nacht..


----------



## doc_haemmer (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Noch 2 Waller, einer davon maßig #6



Du angelst doch in Bayern? Das maßig ist auf Deine eigenen Ansprüche bezogen oder? Den der Waller hat in Bayern kein Schonmaß mehr


----------



## robdasilva (22. Juli 2013)

Jeder Verein kann aber die Schonmaße nach oben setzen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Waller hat an dieser Donaustrecke ein Schonmaß, genauso wie an vielen anderen Flußstrecken an Donau, Naab und Regen. Das "Wallerproblem" existiert vor allem auf Schreibtischen, vor Ort sieht man das vielerorts Gott sei Dank etwas anders. 

War ne wirklich spannende Nacht, das Aufstellen der Liege hätte ich mir getrost sparen können, haben natürlich keine Sekunde geschlafen und bin dann gegen 4 abgezogen. 

Hatte insgesamt: 8 Grundeln, 7 Waller, 2 Aale, 1 Nase, 1 Barbe und ca. 4 gute Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte. 

Habe 30 Tauwürmer durchgeballert :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> War ne wirklich spannende Nacht, das Aufstellen der Liege hätte ich mir getrost sparen können, haben natürlich keine Sekunde geschlafen und bin dann gegen 4 abgezogen.


Klingt wie mein Bruder, der fängt viel und beschwert sich das er nicht sitzen, liegen oder Bier trinken kann  Und ich daneben gehe ohne Fische aus #c




Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hatte insgesamt: 8 Grundeln, 7 Waller, 2 Aale, 1 Nase, 1 Barbe und ca. 4 gute Bisse die ich nicht verwerten konnte.


Das ist doch mal ein Traum Angeltag. Glückwunsch zu dem Erfolgreichen Angelerlebnis.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, war wirklich klasse, aber nicht nur wegen der Fische.

Wenn man da so draussen sitzt, vor einem die majestätische Donau in herrlicher Landschaft und über allem der riesige Vollmond und noch dazu weit und breit keine Menschenseele. 

Wirklich einmalig!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachtangeln hat wat!#6

Leuchten da Bissanzeiger?


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nachtangeln hat wat!#6
> 
> Leuchten da Bissanzeiger?



Ne, das war irgendwas anderes... vllt. ein Auto oder so.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



doc_haemmer schrieb:


> Du angelst doch in Bayern? Das maßig ist auf Deine eigenen Ansprüche bezogen oder? Den der Waller hat in Bayern kein Schonmaß mehr


 
Das ist das das Schizophrene. In Mittelfranken gibt es Entnahmepflicht für Waller in Fließgewässern und wir durften nicht mal für unsere Weiher ein Mindestmaß festlegen, anderswo in Bayern werden sie in Fließgewässern geschont. 

Die ziehen ja auch nicht weiter ... Oder war da was, z.B. mit Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal |kopfkrat


----------



## Boerni (22. Juli 2013)

So Vollmond und der erste Aal mit 75 cm ist gelandet! Yehaaaa . Hätten vorher viele Fehlbisse mal Schaun was noch so geht!


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus Boerni!
Na dann Petri Heil! Wo seid ihr unterwegs, Donau?


----------



## Boerni (23. Juli 2013)

Ja richtig an der Donau könnten noch einen schönen 95 cm Aal bändigen. Das wars dann aber heut auch schon. Güte Nacht an alle!


----------



## Brummel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow, solche Aale gibts noch?   Petri zu den Fischen:m.

Manche sagen ja bei Vollmond läufts nicht, aber meine besten Aale kamen auch in Vollmondnächten#6.

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## Boerni (23. Juli 2013)

naja die wirklich guten 100+ kamen erst nach einem richtigen Unwetter! Ja war ein guter Tag am Freitag schon zwei große Barben fangen können. Mal Schaun wies so weiter geht


----------



## Brummel (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist auch meine Beobachtung, hoffe daß nach der Hitzewelle ordentliche Unwetter auflaufen (ohne katastrophale Auswirkungen selbstverständlich...).
Wünsche Euch noch viel Erfolg beim Ansitz.#6

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Seele (2. August 2013)

Bis jetzt 2 hecht und 8 aal, purer Stress zu zweit....
Bitte um mitleid


----------



## Jose (2. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Bis jetzt 2 hecht und 8 aal, purer Stress zu zweit....
> Bitte um mitleid


jammern auf höchstem niveau. NO MERCY! petri, alter


----------



## mathei (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sauber. 8 schlangen und kein ende abzusehen. petri.


----------



## Brummel (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@seele:m,

Mitleid ?? Träum weiter, die letzten Schlangen abgreifen und dann noch Mitleid heischen??? 
8 Aale werd ich wahrscheinlich die nächsten 8 Jahre nicht mehr sehen.
Aber dickes Petri:m, schön noch von solchen Fängen zu lesen.

Gruß Torsten #g


----------



## Seele (3. August 2013)

Ich wohne in süddeutschland, leider im See.
Hab noch paar nach gelegt 
Hatten noch einen hecht fehlbiss und zwei Karpfen verloren


----------



## mathei (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich wohne in süddeutschland, leider im See.


 
oh. guck an. schön das wir Landbewohner an deinem bericht teilhaben dürfen. #h


----------



## Seele (3. August 2013)

Dieses mal nicht aber in Blog gibt's jetzt öfter berichte.nur dieses mal wäre es noch langweiliger als sonst.
Beißzeit ist übrigens rum, gerade kam aber ein 9 Pfund Karpfen.ich will nur langsam mal schlafen


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin,
bin heute Nacht gar nicht zum schreiben gekommen. Donau war mal wieder angesagt.  

Hatten heute zu zweit, 14 Aale, 2 dicke Brassen, und 4 Rußnasen. 
Die beiden größten Aale waren 87cm und 85cm. 

War wirklich "Arbeit" heute... jetzt gehts erstmal in die Heia


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

14 Aale... Sehr geil!!! Das war bestimmt eine anstrengende, unterhaltsame und aufregende Angelnacht. 
Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Und habt ihr auch Fotos gemacht von den schönen Fängen?


Und Petri allen anderen Fängern. Nur wo sind die Fotos???


----------



## Seele (3. August 2013)

Da kommst du nicht zum fotografieren. Hätten sicher einige mehr noch gefangen aber irgendwann reicht's. Gerade noch nenn großen Karpfen verloren durch Schnurbruch. Schade


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber wenn man zu Hause ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab auch nix fotografiert, wollte nur noch pennen heute morgen 

Den dicksten Aal hat aber mein Kumpel mitgenommen um ein Foto zu machen. 

Die Brassen hatten beide 50cm, die haben wir auch mal abgeknüppelt um die mal zu räuchern, mal gucken wie die schmecken werden


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Brassen hatten beide 50cm, die haben wir auch mal abgeknüppelt um die mal zu räuchern, mal gucken wie die schmecken werden



Richtig gemacht - köstlich!
#h


----------



## ibiza9799 (3. August 2013)

Schönen Zander mit 62 cm rausgezogen.


----------



## ibiza9799 (3. August 2013)




----------



## Seele (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hab auch nix fotografiert, wollte nur noch pennen heute morgen
> 
> Den dicksten Aal hat aber mein Kumpel mitgenommen um ein Foto zu machen.
> 
> Die Brassen hatten beide 50cm, die haben wir auch mal abgeknüppelt um die mal zu räuchern, mal gucken wie die schmecken werden



Habs einmal probiert aber der Fisch ist einfach eine Katastrophe  
Fischküchle ists gut aber sonst ne Danke. 

Hatte heute noch beim zusammenpacken nen 15 Pfünder. 
Wir haben aber nachts keine Ruten mehr auf Aal rein, das wäre sonst ausgeartet


----------



## Dr. Ott'l (3. August 2013)

Geräuchert schmecken Brassen wirklich sehr sehr gut !
Musst nur mit den Gräten aufpassen ,sind jede Menge !
Mfg Sascha


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gibt nichts schlimmeres als Brassen ......


----------



## Seele (11. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kommen gerade heim vom Wasser und konnten an einem neuen Platz an einem recht unbekannten Abschnitt einen makellosen 55er Karpfen landen und einen im Hänger verlieren. Sind also seeehr zuversichtlich für die kommenden Sitzungen. 

War/ist sonst einer draußen?


----------



## Daniel SN (11. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jupp ich sitze mit Andy heute an einem neuen See und harren der Dinge. Hoffentlich geht heute noch ein Aal an unsere Haken.


----------



## robdasilva (11. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ein Foto von Seeles Schuppi. Meinen leider durch Hänger verloren.

Gruss Rob


----------



## d0ni (11. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sooo, gleich gehts auf Hecht raus! Petri leute



Zurück... alles mit Wathose abgelaufen und jedes Krautfeld/Seerosenfeld abgefischt

gar nix :O


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2013)

Köderfische fangen. Freie Leine, 0.10er Vorfach, 1 Maiskorn.

Anhang anzeigen 206748


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2013)

Der Drill bei dem Giebel war nicht ohne 

Anhang anzeigen 206751




Anhang anzeigen 206752


----------



## mathei (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der giebelsoll aber nicht dein köder werden. oder ?


----------



## d0ni (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 wann gehts denn damit los? ^^


----------



## Seele (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> der giebelsoll aber nicht dein köder werden. oder ?



Also ich find den ja super  

Schick mal rüber Franz


----------



## mathei (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Also ich find den ja super
> 
> Schick mal rüber Franz


 
das Ergebnis damit. |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, der Giebel war mir eindeutig zu groß. In so große Köderfische hab ich (noch?) kein Vertrauen. 

Will morgen zur Donau und mal Köderfische auslegen, mal gucken ob da was geht.


----------



## mathei (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

och, son schöner monsterwaller wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Seele (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

immer die Leute die Angst vor großen Köfis haben  
bis 50cm ist alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## mathei (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bist ja noch jung. das vertrauen kommt |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> immer die Leute die Angst vor großen Köfis haben
> bis 50cm ist alles im grünen Bereich



Die Waller mit denen ich es bislang zu tun hatte, wären vor dem Giebel weggeschwommen... aber ganz schnell :q


----------



## d0ni (14. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zur Donau haste aber auch nen gutes Stück oder? ^^


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2013)

Aale sind zickig. Einen hab ich jetzt. Waller tut sich nix. Ausserdem 1 Barbe und 1 Brachsen und 3 Rußnasen.


----------



## xollix (15. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt ausser döbel nix gewesen...


----------



## Daniel SN (15. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein Aal aber dafür einen kleinen Hecht.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, das waren die Weissfische von heute nacht.


----------



## d0ni (15. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hat mir das Video gleich mal nen super "stups" gegeben  

Tigernüsse nen Karpfen mit 8.5Pf und auf Boilies 21 Pfund 

Ködert ihr eigtl 2 Tigernüsse an?


----------



## Franz_16 (15. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

21,5 Pfd? Alle Achtung! Wo warst unterwegs?


----------



## d0ni (15. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

21 Pf ^^ 

In Wernberg an der Naab 

muss auch noch dazu sagen das die zwei gleichzeitig gebissen haben, man war das ne Arbeit^^


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern meinen ersten Hecht endlich an der Spinnrute bekommen.
Nachdem der Hecht weder auf Köfi von Grund oder an Pose präsentiert eingestiegen ist, habe ich die Spinnrute raus geholt und mit einem silbernen Blinker mein Glück versucht. Nach ein paar Zaghaften Bissen (vermute Barsche) dann der richtige Biss.

Leider war ich zu Vorsichtig da mir noch die Erfahrung fehlt, das obwohl ich eine ziemlich stark Schnur dafür habe, und habe in der Aufregung nicht noch ordentlich angehauen. Nachdem er ein paar mal die Schnur genommen hat, hat er dann bei einer Rolle aus dem Wasser den Blinker wieder aus dem Maul gezogen.

Eine Erfahrung die mir für die Zukunft gut weiter hilft und endlich mal einen Drill an der Angel. Auch wenn das Exemplar relativ klein war. Aber es sind die ersten Erfahrungen


----------



## Hannoi1896 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gestern meinen ersten Hecht endlich an der Spinnrute bekommen.
> Nachdem der Hecht weder auf Köfi von Grund oder an Pose präsentiert eingestiegen ist, habe ich die Spinnrute raus geholt und mit einem silbernen Blinker mein Glück versucht. Nach ein paar Zaghaften Bissen (vermute Barsche) dann der richtige Biss.
> 
> Leider war ich zu Vorsichtig da mir noch die Erfahrung fehlt, das obwohl ich eine ziemlich stark Schnur dafür habe, und habe in der Aufregung nicht noch ordentlich angehauen. Nachdem er ein paar mal die Schnur genommen hat, hat er dann bei einer Rolle aus dem Wasser den Blinker wieder aus dem Maul gezogen.
> ...



Immer Anruppen :m


----------



## d0ni (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute leider nur ne schöne Aitel und totgeschwitzt in der Sonne  

Vll geht in 1h was beim Spinnfischen :>


----------



## Seele (16. August 2013)

Einsatz muss man zeigen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warst du anfüttern??


----------



## Rannebert (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Warst du anfüttern??



Und ich dachte schon, er macht erstmal ein Foto, und schlägt dann an und drillt die Badenixe!


----------



## Seele (16. August 2013)

Auslegen und füttern. Hab synchronschwimmen mit dem Bieber gemacht


----------



## d0ni (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachtangeln is einfach nix für mich...^^ auf einma platscht da n Bieber neben mir (wenns einer war) voll aufs Wasser  boah.. nix für meine Nerven^^


----------



## Daniel SN (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sei froh das es keine Wildschweine sind die über deinen Angelplatz laufen. 
Biber sind nur nervig wenn sie dir in die Schnur schwimmen.


----------



## Seele (16. August 2013)

Es waren mittlerweile glaub 1000 Biber da. Voll übel.
Hatten jetzt 10 bisse und keiner hängt, eine Katastrophe. Aber wir feilen an der Technik und werden ganz sicher noch was landen. Notfalls noch einen Boilie hin was ich aber vermeiden will und die Chance auf Waller und aal zu halten.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Versuch die Sehne direkt unter der Rutenspitze auf Grund zu bekommen. Dann stört der Biber in der Schnur auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Seele (16. August 2013)

Nee, 10cm Wasser tiefe sind zu wenig 

Aber es sind definitiv bisse weil der Kläger weg ist. Sehr schwer heute auch wenn wirklich viel fisch unterwegs ist. 
Aber macht trotzdem Spaß, ich liebe es zu tüfteln. Das ist richtiges angeln


----------



## Daniel SN (16. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und die Freude ist umso größer wenn man dann auch noch richtig erfolgreich damit ist. Deine Einstellung gefällt mir. Können sich einige ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Seele (16. August 2013)

Frag mal den Thomas, der kennt meine Einstellung. Fischen ohne guten fisch ist verlorene Zeit. 

War jetzt drei Tage am See und 5 fische bis 60cm, das ist zu wenig. Deshalb muss Weibchen heute allein daheim sein weil ich das nicht auf mir sitzen lasse ;-)

Sind mittlerweile bei 15 bisse ohne dass einer gescheit hängt... frustrierend


----------



## Seele (17. August 2013)

Waller verloren


----------



## Daniel SN (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist Mist. Einen Wels zu drillen muss bestimmt mächtig Laune machen. Ich könnte glatt wieder ans Wasser fahren jetzt.


----------



## Seele (17. August 2013)

Deswegen wollte ich nicht auf Boilie umsteigen. 

Aufstehen, krönchen richten und weiter, war mein erster Waller der nicht hängt seit 10 fischen, das passiert. 
Give them a chance


----------



## Seele (17. August 2013)

Wir kommen nicht zum schlafen, Doppel biss und keiner hängt wie immer. 10m full run, leiste gezerrt, cover im Dreck und fisch weg... ich steh nicht mehr auf


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi, melde mich von der Donau.
Beisst wie verrückt heute. 1 Karpfen, 1 Waller, 3 rußnasen und 1 rotauge hab ich schon 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## moep (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

was sind rußnasen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist eine zährte


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Aal und eine Rußnase sind noch dazugekommen. 
Der Karpfen war wohl über 10 Pfund, klasse Drill!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz,

wie groß war denn der Waller? Und wann gefangen? ^^ und auf was?  

Bin bloß zur Zeit am überlegen ob ich ab 1 September (keine Schonzeit mehr) auf Waller geh.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben noch ein mini waller auf Maden, verrückt. 
Hab jetzt mal an eine Rute ne Gruundel drangemacht, brauch mal etwas Ruhe, sonst artet das hier noch in arbeit aus 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben noch ne ca. 50r Brachse. Hab jetzt mal ein tauwurmbündel raus gelegt, später häng ich noch das rrotauge an ne u-pose, viellecht will ja einer 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gäddsax (18. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt zusätzlich noch ein Live-Stream direkt vom Wasser wäre spannend.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi. Und, ist we draußen? 
Ich sitze an der donau.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathei (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

leider vom winde verweht


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

Bin auch draussen aber bis jetzt tote Hose :/


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir auch ruhig. Hab 2 auf Waller draußen.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 207294


Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

Ich bin audf Zander aus^^ 

Wie siehtn deine Montage aus? bzw wie hast die ausgebracht?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schweres blei und u-pose, geworfen! 
Als Köder einmal wurmbündel und einmal ein 30cm Rotauge.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trollwut (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden!
Bei mir gehts erst wieder Montag los.
Dafür mit stinkigem Tintenfisch, Hailbuttpelletpampe und das ganze bis Donnerstag morgen!


----------



## mathei (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gibt gas jungs. Zitze im warmen und zitter mit euch.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doni, wo sitzt du denn?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

An der Naab in Wernberg, gestern noch 5 Bisse gehabt und heut gar nix arrr


----------



## volkerm (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Grosswetterlage hat sich massiv geändert, nu wird's Herbst. Drum sind die Flossigen wenig kooperativ.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In der früh um 6 geht es zu meinem ersten Vereinsangeln an einem mir noch unbekanntem Altarm. Ich bin gespannt ob ich nach Wochen endlich mal nen brauchbaren Fisch bekomme. 

Petri euch allen


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was kann das sein? auf einma machts n Schlag wie wenn man von ner Brücke nen fetten Baumstamm runterschmeisst ^^ 

Boah hats mich erschrocken  

P.S. ich sitze nicht in der nähe einer Brücke


----------



## mathei (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> In der früh um 6 geht es zu meinem ersten Vereinsangeln an einem mir noch unbekanntem Altarm. Ich bin gespannt ob ich nach Wochen endlich mal nen brauchbaren Fisch bekomme.
> 
> Petri euch allen


klar. und berichte hier live. fotos nicht vergessen.


----------



## mathei (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Was kann das sein? auf einma machts n Schlag wie wenn man von ner Brücke nen fetten Baumstamm runterschmeisst ^^
> 
> Boah hats mich erschrocken
> 
> P.S. ich sitze nicht in der nähe einer Brücke


raubente |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Was kann das sein? auf einma machts n Schlag wie wenn man von ner Brücke nen fetten Baumstamm runterschmeisst ^^
> 
> Boah hats mich erschrocken
> 
> P.S. ich sitze nicht in der nähe einer Brücke



Entweder Bieber, oder Waller. Beide ham n große Schwanz


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> raubente |supergri




die muss dann aber schon mit mindestens 20 km/h senkrecht reingeplatscht sein


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Entweder Bieber, oder Waller. Beide ham n große Schwanz



Dacht ich mir auch aber bis jetzt hab ich nur kleine Bieber an der Stelle gesehen +-150m


----------



## Trollwut (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also 150m für nen Bieber halt ich nicht für klein


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Also 150m für nen Bieber halt ich nicht für klein



war auf die "Stelle" bezogen ^^ also Flußab- und aufwärts^^

|asmil:|smash:


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sicher ein Biber.
An der Naab bei Schwandorf hats mal nen baum 20m neben mir ins Wasser gedonnert. Das war kein spaß. 

Hab jetzt nochmal Köder kontrolliert und nochmal neu ausgelegt, mal schauen vllt. Kommt ein waller.

Hoffentlich regnets nicht zu stark, bin ca. 1km vom auto weg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachtlager an einem Altarm aufgeschlagen.Alles was geht sind Zwergwelse.
Das kann ne Nacht werden


----------



## d0ni (24. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sicher ein Biber.
> An der Naab bei Schwandorf hats mal nen baum 20m neben mir ins Wasser gedonnert. Das war kein spaß.
> 
> Hab jetzt nochmal Köder kontrolliert und nochmal neu ausgelegt, mal schauen vllt. Kommt ein waller.
> ...



Bist du dir mit dem Bieber wirklich sicher? Zum einen versteh ichs net warum der unbedingt seinen Schwanz ins Wasser klatschen muss und auf der anderen Seite hab ich die oft Tagsüber beobachtet und nieeee sowas gesehen/gehört :/ Vielleicht ticken die ja Nachts anders?


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denk schon. Du musst auch bedenken, dass Geräusche nachts viel lauter wirken als tagsüber.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jose (25. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Bist du dir mit dem Bieber wirklich sicher? Zum einen versteh ichs net warum der unbedingt seinen Schwanz ins Wasser klatschen muss ...




wär ja schon was für den ferkelfahnder und auch für 'nen rechtsanwalt:

der biber klatscht mit dem schwanz, ist normal, wenn
der bieber das macht, dann empören sich alle über den justin.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> klar. und berichte hier live. fotos nicht vergessen.


Hab ich versucht aber auf dem Handy irgendwie nicht eingeloggt bekommen.

Aber Bilder hätte es nicht gegeben, höchsten wie ich tierisch gefrustet bin. Denn schon wieder einen Tag Schneider und nichts gewesen. Nur gestern war irgendwo der Punkt, da hat es mich tierisch angepisst. Denn eine ganze Saison fast nur Schneidern... irgendwann sollte man meinen das ich auch mal einen brauchbaren Fisch fange (abseits kleiner Rotaugen und Brassen die zu klein waren)...


----------



## mathei (26. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

konnten denn die vereinskollegen nicht helfen. oder sah es bei denen genau so aus. wenn es bei denen funtzt dann spioniere bei denen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (26. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Zum einen versteh ichs net warum der unbedingt seinen Schwanz ins Wasser klatschen muss



Biber klatschen ihren flachen Schwanz aufs Wasser um Artgenossen zu warnen. Das ist überwasser oftmals so laut wie ein menschlicher Bauchplatscher ... Unterwasser übertragen sich die Schallwellen ja bekanntlich noch viel besser und weiter. Hab selbst mal erlebt, dass so ein Brummer keine fünf Meter neben mir seine  Schwanz aufs Wasser gedroschen hat - Adrenalinschub garantiert.

Dass die Biber klatschen, setzt aber voraus, dass sie sich bedroht fühlen. Evtl hast du ja Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Biber und er hat sich deshalb nicht bedroht gefühlt  
Nein, im Ernst: Biber die nicht bejagt werden, lernen  wohl schnell, dass Menschen keine potentielle Gefahr darstellen. Das könnte der Grund sein, wieso er nicht geklatscht hat.

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Trollwut (26. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Auto dreckig, gerümpel steht, ruten im wasser. Los geht!


----------



## Trollwut (26. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilanz:
Grundel auf 20er Pellet, dicken Karpfen verloren.
Dann zum See gefahrn, Köderfische gefangen, und jetzt auf Waller warten


----------



## PhantomBiss (26. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da bin ich ja mal angspitzt, wenn was geht würd ich mich übern Bild freuen  Jedenfalls erstmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Nacht wars nix, Kollege hat eben ne Barbe auf Pellet erwischt.
Also gehts weiter mit Feedern bis heute Abend, und dann sollte langsam mal ein dicker kommen


----------



## mathei (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wat für eine ausdauer


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also, ich hab kurz Pause, d.h. heimgefahrn, essen, duschen. Heute freu war mein Kollege dran, jetzt ich.
Außer Grundeln konnte ich nichts großartiges erfeedern, außer eine Brasse. Endlich. Aber selbst halbiert noch zu groß als Wallerköder 

Mein Angelpartner konnte vorhin nach einem Hänger einen Fang von 2 Uposen samt haken, Bleien, etc. vermelden. Seine eigenen, die er vor 3 Wochen versenkt hatte 

Sobald ich wieder am Wasser bin, wird dann erstma die stinkige Pelletpampe eingebracht - Hailbuttpellets, aufgelöst in nem eimer Wasser, darin Weizenkörner eingelegt. Gibt ne "gute" Duftwolke


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du kannst es ruhig zugeben, dass du mit Eimern handelst!
Übrigends könnte man die Grundeln auch mal im Bündel anbieten, am besten nicht ganz tot!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Du kannst es ruhig zugeben, dass du mit Eimern handelst!
> Übrigends könnte man die Grundeln auch mal im Bündel anbieten, am besten nicht ganz tot!
> 
> Jürgen




Nein, ich brauch wirklich so viele Eimer 
Einer für die Köfis, einer fürs Feederfutter, einer um die gammligen Kalamris reinzuhängen, einer für Pellets, Einer für Mais/Weizen - Futtergerümpel, einer für die "Pelletsoße".

Und ja, wir ham die Grundeln schon mehrmals zusammen "angeboten", ähnlich wie Tintenfisch.
Also 6 Stück aufn Drilling, der Einzelhaken untendrunter frei.


Nebenbei bemerkt:
Wir angeln seit ca. einem Monat an der Stelle, grob geschätzt 3 Tage die Woche und mittlerweile merkt man echt, dass das mit den Grundeln nachlässt. Wesentlich weniger Bisse, und die gefangenen werden immer kleiner.
gut, wir haben schon grob geschätzt 700-800 von den Dingern gefangen und "zum Anfüttern" benutzt.

Bild 1: Grundel, gefangen auf 16er Pellet, Bild 3: Pelletpampe


Auf gehts in den Kampf


----------



## daci7 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Palletpampe, Calamaris, gegorenes Getreide - das muss ja riechen bei euch wie inner Biotonne bei 30° im Schatten :m
Na da wünsch ich mal viel Erfolg für die nächsten Tage!


----------



## Stefff (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Füttert man mit so einer Pampe nicht Haie auf offener See an|kopfkrat :q

Vielleicht vertreibt ihr auch die Fische mit eurer Soße:c
Wer fangen will muß eben den Würgereiz im Griff haben!

Echt interessant, bin gespannt auf`s Happy End!

Weiter so!
Viel Erfolg!

Grüße Stefff!!!


----------



## feko (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nein, ich brauch wirklich so viele Eimer
> Einer für die Köfis, einer fürs Feederfutter, einer um die gammligen Kalamris reinzuhängen, einer für Pellets, Einer für Mais/Weizen - Futtergerümpel, einer für die "Pelletsoße".
> 
> Und ja, wir ham die Grundeln schon mehrmals zusammen "angeboten", ähnlich wie Tintenfisch.
> ...




Moment mal,ihr kippt ständig Futter rein,ohne ende....
und schmeißt noch Grundeln,700-800 stück tot hinterher?
das heißt,ihr fangt eine Grundel,haut se tot und schmeißt se wieder ins Wasser?

Das wäre mir eine Anzeige wert,erllich!


----------



## Stefff (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



feko schrieb:


> Moment mal,ihr kippt ständig Futter rein,ohne ende....
> und schmeißt noch Grundeln,700-800 stück tot hinterher?
> das heißt,ihr fangt eine Grundel,haut se tot und schmeißt se wieder ins Wasser?
> 
> Das wäre mir eine Anzeige wert,erllich!




OHA,
gleich wird`s interessant hier, 
glaub die Temperatur steigt schon!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit 2 Stunden am Wasser. 2 Feeder Ruten und ein Köderfisch auf Grundmontage treibend und noch keinen Biss.

Dafür aber enorm viel Kleinfisch Bewegung und Wasservögel


----------



## Stefff (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Seit 2 Stunden am Wasser. 2 Feeder Ruten und ein Köderfisch auf Grundmontage treibend und noch keinen Biss.
> 
> Dafür aber enorm viel Kleinfisch Bewegung und Wasservögel




Toi, Toi, Toi!!!
#6 #6 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heisst hier "live vom Wasser" und nicht "Grundsatzdiskussion über anfüttern"....

Dazu könnt ihr bei Bedarf gerne einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

Das Offtopic hier im Thread wurde gelöscht.....


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Seit 2 Stunden am Wasser. 2 Feeder Ruten und ein Köderfisch auf Grundmontage treibend und noch keinen Biss.
> 
> Dafür aber enorm viel Kleinfisch Bewegung und Wasservögel



Dir viel Glück!


Das Gelaber von wegen Anzeige ignorier ich einfach 

Konnte einen 4 Pfünder auf der Feeder landen, 2 größere Barben oder Karpfen sin mir im Drill auf Pellet ausgestiegen 
Einige Rotaugen, darunter 4 perfekte Köderfische mit 20-25 cm.
Ansonsten Grundeln.
Neues Futter ausprobiert, schmeckt nach GEIL!
Kokos, Schoko, Kekse und Waffeln. Eigentlich zu schade für die Fische.
Jeder von uns hat eine mit Köfi und eine mit Kalamari draußen. Mein Köfi liegt ca 40-50m flussabwärts, sehr nah am Ufer unter nem Überhängendem Baum. Der Kalamari am Fuß der Strömungskante.

Ich hab ein gutes Gefühl 



Edit: Die Reißleine vom Kollegen hat sich ohne Grund verabschiedet. Hat also lieber eine auf Karpfen rausgelegt. Rute 20 min drin, 2 Barben aber beide verlorn. Zweimal hab ich gesagt, es soll nich versuchen den Fisch rauszuknüppeln, sondern ausdrillen. Aber wer nich hört muss fühlen, n drittes mal sag ichs nich


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Edit: Die Reißleine vom Kollegen hat sich ohne Grund verabschiedet. Hat also lieber eine auf Karpfen rausgelegt. Rute 20 min drin, 2 Barben aber beide verlorn. Zweimal hab ich gesagt, es soll nich versuchen den Fisch rauszuknüppeln, sondern ausdrillen. Aber wer nich hört muss fühlen, n drittes mal sag ichs nich



Ja, das sind schmerzhafte Erfahrungen - ist mir dieses Jahr auch schon 2 Mal passiert dass mir größere Barben ein 0,35er Vorfach geknallt haben, kurz vorm Kescher, weil sie nochmal Gas gegeben haben.

Ansonsten klasse Live-Bericht #6

Drück euch die Daumen, dass ein Waller einsteigt!


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Außer, dass mir eben irgendein größerer Fisch gegen die gespannte Schnur gesprungen is, war garnichts los. Nichtmal ne Barbe auf der Karpfenrute. Aber die magische 9 Uhr Grenze is noch nich erreicht und auch heut Nacht bleib ich noch.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden ... wie ist das Wetter bei euch?

Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## mabo1992 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Na dann dickes Petri für die Nacht. Muss ja irgendwann mal klappen.:m

Werde heute Nachmittag auch wieder losziehen und den Wasserschweinen auf de pelle zu rücken. Gestern wurde ja an meiner Futterstelle ein 101cm großer Graser gefangen. Scheint das Futter die Karpfen zu gefallen. ich werde berichten.


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Da könnte man glatt neidisch werden ... wie ist das Wetter bei euch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Handy - entschuldigt die Rechtschreibfehler.




Sitzen auf der Westseite des Mains, ham also seit ca 7 Uhr volle Sonnenbestrahlung. Leider.
An Schlaf nichtmehr zu denken. Heute Nacht bin ich dann allein, evtl geht dann mehr weils ruhiger is. Mal sehn 


Edit: ich glaub ich spinn. Irgendeine scheixx Maus oder Ratte hat mir voll den Griff von der Karpfenrute angefressen...


Update: Kalamarilagerstelle in weitere Entfernung verlagert.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Irgendeine scheixx Maus oder Ratte hat mir voll den Griff von der Karpfenrute angefressen...



Da wird der Geruch von deiner Pellettpampe auch Lockwirkung gezeigt
haben!
Petri für heute Nacht!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Update: Kalamarilagerstelle in weitere Entfernung verlagert.


:m
Sach ich ja.
PS: schöner Punker-Karpfen-Nachwuchs - Köderfischgröße :g


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo, der Kalamari lag schon seit Freitag draußen, hat dementsprechend ein "wenig" geduftet.
Gestern war ich der Pechvogel, konnte keinen ordentlichen Biss verzeichnen, während mein Kollege 5 dicke Barben landen konnte. Letztendlich hab ich dann doch noch ein fast Unterarmlanges Rotauge fangen, welches neben Stinkefisch als Köder diente. 

Leider blieb auch diese Nacht komplett ruhig, bis auf durch den Wald grunzende Schweine, eine Eule und zwei bis drei Rentnerdampfer.


----------



## mabo1992 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann leider auch nichts verkünden. Karpfen waren zwar genug am Platz aber beißwillig war keiner.#q Naja moin geht's nach Feierabend gleich ans Wasser und dann die Nacht durch. Dann muss es klappen


----------



## Daniel SN (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte heute einen richtig schönen Tag mit paar Jungs aus dem Board bei einer geführten Angeltour.
Und Fische gab es natürlich auch!:m:m:m


----------



## d0ni (29. August 2013)

bin seit ca 1 stunde draussen mit Köderfisch, bis jetzt nur n halbstarker Hecht


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch draussen. Hab mir das Boot. Gepackt und bin an eine ruhige ecke gefahren. Eigentlich soweit alles gut, wenn hier nicht milliarden von eintagsfliegen am start wären.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (29. August 2013)

Petri Franz ^^


----------



## Seele (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Eigentlich soweit alles gut, wenn hier nicht milliarden von eintagsfliegen am start wären.



Fang sie und fisch damit auf Waller, wollte schon immer mal zu dieser Zeit an Regen oder Naab, leider hab ichs nie geschafft. Ist ja auch nie lang. 

P.S. Schreib mal zurück du fauler Sack.


----------



## phirania (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sitzen auf der Westseite des Mains, ham also seit ca 7 Uhr volle Sonnenbestrahlung. Leider.
> An Schlaf nichtmehr zu denken. Heute Nacht bin ich dann allein, evtl geht dann mehr weils ruhiger is. Mal sehn
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher das es eine Ratte war,oder habt ihr Biber vor Ort...
Ja und dann petri zu den Fängen.
So eine Ausdauer möchte ich haben..#h#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

phirania : Ist meinem Dad auch schonmal passiert , dass die Ratten den Kork rundherum angefressen hatten ...
Kann man leider wenig gegen machen.
Biber sind m.E.n. ziemlich scheu.
Weiß ja nicht , wie das bei euch ist


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bieber ham wir auch, aber der wars nich, dafür warn die Spurn zu klein, außerdem is der Griff Schaumstoof/Moosgummi. 
Ich nehm an da hing noch was vom futter dran. Ärgerlich, aber kann man nichts machen.
@phirania:
Wieso denn Ausdauer? Tagsüber n weng rumfeedern und Nachts schlafen. wenn n Waller geht gut, wenn nicht hab ich gut geschlafen 


Und nun viel Glück und Petri allen am Wasser sitzenden


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh maaaaaan! Eben nen Waller im Drill verloren. 
Bin direkt aufs. Boot und hatte ihn ca. 5min drauf, dann ausgeschlitzt.

Habe jetzt nochmal kpl. Neu mit dem Boot ausgelegt.

Musste erst noch nen neuen Köf feedern, hatte nur 2 dabei, dachte nicht, dass was beisst.

Biss kam auf ein ca. 20cm langes Rotauge an der U-Posen.

Oh man ist das ärgerlich..... Aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens dass Platzwahl und Methode nicht ganz falsch sind.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## phirania (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Trollwut
Kollege von mir hat letztlich seinen ersten Wels gefangen,172 cm fand ich super für ihn.
Jetzt sitzt er seit einer Woche am Wasser und hofft auf den nächsten
Nu muß ich mir das in meinem Alter nicht mehr antun,da lieg ich Nächtens lieber zu hause im Bettchen   und träume von herlichen warmen Ti.....Fischchen oder Nicht Mehrjungfrauen...
Frischfleisch,kann ich auch Tagsüber fangen..#h#h

Also weiterhin Petri


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Oh maaaaaan! Eben nen Waller im Drill verloren.
> Bin direkt aufs. Boot und hatte ihn ca. 5min drauf, dann ausgeschlitzt.





Ich kenn das Gefühl nur zu gut, gerade, wenns noch n großer is 
Auf dass du neue Köfis und vorallem noch nen ordentlichen Fisch draufkriegst. Petri!


----------



## IngoSch (29. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haltet durch Jungs!


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Heim gehts. Arbeit ruft.
Restliche Nacht war ruhig.

Dem Morgenrot entgegen!

Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anhang anzeigen 207549


Gesendet von meinem HTC Vision mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andal (30. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> ich glaub ich spinn. Irgendeine scheixx Maus oder Ratte hat mir voll den Griff von der Karpfenrute angefressen...



Da findet sich bestimmt bald ein geschäftstüchtiger Rodmaker, der den Rat Resisstant Rod Grip erfindet!


----------



## Stefff (30. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Da findet sich bestimmt bald ein geschäftstüchtiger Rodmaker, der den Rat Resisstant Rod Grip erfindet!



Naja,
Rutengriff mit integrietem Bewegungsmelder und 500 Watt Strahler.
Erstens wegen der Bisse bei Nacht und nebenbei vertreibts die Nager (oder sie werden gleich gegrillt)!


----------



## d0ni (30. August 2013)

Hatte nen schönen Biss auf ~15cm Rotauge, richtiger Run. Dann nehm ich die Rute in die Hand, schlag an und 0 Widerstand :/ kann ja nur von nem Stein gecutted worden sein


----------



## d0ni (30. August 2013)

P.S. Komplette Montage weg, hoff der Fisch hat se jetz nich im Maul..


----------



## robdasilva (31. August 2013)

Das Camp der Boehsen Siluroz ist aufgebaut.
Mal schauen ob die Boilies von Benny Gründer fangen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (31. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So sitze jetzt schon seit gut 2 Stunden an der Mulde und hoffe, das die Tauwürmer bis um 2 ihre abnehmer finden.Die Bedingungen für Fisch sind nicht schlecht aber mir macht es kein Spaß bei Nieselregen und Wind in meinem kleinem Schirmzelt zu hocken.Wenn was beißt werde ich es auch posten.
Bis denne


----------



## KleinerWaller (31. August 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann Petri Heil. Drücke die Daumen :m


----------



## Daniel SN (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetziger stand 3 Aale und einen schönen Arsch...Ähhh Barsch.


----------



## nachtangler (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz zur Zeit am Rhein-Herne-Kanal!
Gerade einen 57er Zander auf den eigentlich für Aal bestimmten Tauwurm, auf Köfi bislang nichts!
Mal schauen, was die Nacht noch so bringt..


----------



## d0ni (1. September 2013)

Los gehts^^


----------



## d0ni (1. September 2013)

1 Rapfen und 3 Hechte bis jetz, der letzte hatte ne große Wunde


----------



## Seele (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatten 1 Barbe und endlich der lang ersehnte 20 Pfund Karpfen. Leider aber auch 6 Bisse nicht verwerten können durch Schnurbruch, Flucht in Baum und was weiß ich noch alles.


----------



## schnuggy (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind vorgestern von 16 Uhr bis 7 Uhr morgens an der Ruhr gewesen. 5 Tage angefüttert mit Boilie und Partikel. Es gab noch nicht mal einen zupfer#q. Davor die Woche hatten wir eine 70er Barbe:s an dieser Stelle und zuvor auch wieder 5 Tage gefüttert.


----------



## d0ni (1. September 2013)

herrlich 

Sooo, bin jetz daheim

Endstand 10 Hechte, 1 Rapfen und 1 Barsch 

Bisschen weniger Wind wär schön gewesen aber immerhin is die Sonne ab und zu rausgekommen


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bis Dienstag erstmal das Camp aufgebaut und um sieben einen Einstieg mit 15 Pfund 




Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathei (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> herrlich
> 
> Sooo, bin jetz daheim
> 
> ...


 
super petri. hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## mathei (1. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JoeMcEnroe schrieb:


> So bis Dienstag erstmal das Camp aufgebaut und um sieben einen Einstieg mit 15 Pfund


petri. bis dienstag. so wird es nicht langweilig hier. #h


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen,

die Nacht verlief ruhig bis um viertel sechs als sich ein 10 Pfund Schupperer beim Kollegen meldete.
Ich hatte gerade einen Run, welchen ich aber nach kurzen Drill nicht verwerten konnte.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade eben wieder ein Schuppi mit 12 Pfund vom Kollegen präsentiert.
Die Quantum Rubby Dubby scheinen also zu funktionieren.



Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## STORM_2012 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri #6 hier wird es zum Glück nicht langweilig :q


----------



## Daniel SN (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So kann man sich wenigstens die Zeit verkürzen bis man selbst wieder am Wasser steht.


----------



## d0ni (2. September 2013)

Petri, schöner Karpfen^^

mich kribbelts auch schon in den Fingern


----------



## mathei (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. sieht nach richtig spaß aus. hoffe das wetter hält bei euch.


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke an euch...Ja bis jetzt passts...
Unterm Tag haben wir jetzt die erwartete Flaute. Mal sehen wenn der Wind nach lässt gehe ich noch ne Runde mit der Spinne los.

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soeben hat sich wieder was getan. Ein makelloser Schupper mit geschätzten 6 Pfund.




Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So jetzt geht's schön langsam in die richtige Richtung.
Schuppi 19 Pfund gewogen.



Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wunderschöne Fische fangt ihr da #6 #6 #6 

Wo seid ihr eigentlich unterwegs?


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dank dir...Wir sind an der Pfreimdtalsperre unterwegs... Ist zwar oft ein sehr launisches Gewässer aber trotzdem immer wieder schön...Jetzt mal schauen was die Nacht so bringt 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ahhh.. Kainzm... kenn ich, traumhaftes Gewässer! 

Wünsche euch noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau absolut  jetzt gerade beim antworten 20 Pfund beim Kollegen 

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathei (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das reist ja nicht ab. petri


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und lauter so schöne Schuppis! Sehr geil #6 #6 #6


----------



## JoeMcEnroe (2. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja bis jetzt ist alles, fast optimal verlaufen.. Das stimmt in der Regel sind 8 von 10 Schuppis aber schauen wir mal, ob noch was geht...

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuggy (3. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Nacht ne schöne 80er  Barbe auf Forelliboilie.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (4. September 2013)

Schönen 85er Hecht gerade gefangen


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin am See auf Karpfen.
Bilder reich ich heut Abend nach 

Eben n kampfstarken 18 pfünder auf 16er hailbuutpellet erwischt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch gleich am Fluss, mal schauen ob heute was geht


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2013)

Aitel mit knappen 2 Kilo  ging gut ab


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2013)

jetz geht das foto^^


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben noch n 10pfünder.
Bieber, dir viel Petri


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, hier die Bilder.
Bin jetzt aufgrund von Massen von Brassen  daheim


----------



## mathei (5. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zum erfolgreichen ausflug


----------



## ernie1973 (5. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So- sitzen am Rhein bei Köln- bisher nur 3 gründeln & 1 Biss auf tauwürmer, der nicht hing....

Sollte sich was tun, dann folgt d Bericht!!!

Ernie


----------



## Daniel SN (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich geht's für uns wieder auf den Schweriner. Mal gucken was heute so im Boot landet. 

Und Ey 1000. Post... Hab ich was gewonnen?


----------



## Jose (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> ...
> Und Ey 1000. Post... Hab ich was gewonnen?



nö, verzählt   bei 1001 denke ich eher an orientalische nächte :m


----------



## Daniel SN (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schade.... :-( 
Der erste Hecht ist grad an der Oberfläche wieder ausgestiegen. 
Schade um das Fangfoto aber so hab ich wenigstens nicht die Arbeit beim Haken lösen.


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Mathei 

Bin grad wieder aufm Weg zum See, Tagsüber Karpfen, Nachts Waller 


Edit: Angeln macht keinen Spaß wenn man dabei mehr schwitzt als beim arbeiten. Sitz auf ner rießigen Steinplatte und hab ewig gebraucht um fie Rutenständer halbwegs in drn Boden zu kriegen


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, ersten Fisch gewogen, bulliger 17pfünder


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab ne Stinkeut. Erst reißt die behinderte Abreißleine ohne Grund dann fällt der scheiß köfieimer im boot um und meine schuhe sin komplett nass und jetzt hat sich der scheiß beim ausbringen komplett verwurschtelt. Wärs nich so dunkel würd ich den ganzen mist einpacken und heimfahrn


----------



## Stefff (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Stinkeut. Erst reißt die behinderte Abreißleine ohne Grund dann fällt der scheiß köfieimer im boot um und meine schuhe sin komplett nass und jetzt hat sich der scheiß beim ausbringen komplett verwurschtelt. Wärs nich so dunkel würd ich den ganzen mist einpacken und heimfahrn




Kopf hoch, 
Du machst das schon!

Heimfahren kann doch jeder!!

Gruß, Stefff!#6


----------



## mathei (6. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der mist, wird noch belohnt


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweiße gestern.

Eben is noch die Jugendabteilung gekommen, die ham ketzt Zeltlager am See, wie ich erfahren hab. Somit bau ich jetzt definitiv ab und fahr heim. 30 schreiende Kids+permanentes Bissanzeigerrumgespiele tu ich mir jetzt nich auchnoch an


----------



## Seele (7. September 2013)

19 Pfund, sehr guter Einstand


----------



## d0ni (7. September 2013)

Petri zum schönen Karpfen, 

bei mir soweit 1 Barsch mit 40cm, Foto folgt abends^^


----------



## d0ni (7. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Hier is er :>


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch.

Hab mich jetzt doch nochma überreden lassen, aber bin mim motorrad gefahrn. Eine Rute, bleie, haken und würmer. Das wars. Minimalste Ausrüstung bisher.
Aal soll es sein


----------



## Seele (7. September 2013)

Vorhin noch nen 25er Moppel nach gelegt


----------



## mathei (7. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

heute mein erster Rotbarsch. 40 cm.


----------



## Seele (7. September 2013)

23 pfund, heute läuft es aber extrem


----------



## d0ni (7. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super Fische


----------



## Seele (8. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatten heute Nacht 18, 20, 23 und 25 Pfund, für das, dass unser PB bis letzte Woche noch bei 16 Pfund aus Gewässer war, kann man sagen die Boilies haben wir fein gemacht


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Prächtige Sessions und Fänge 

Gestern war nicht mein Tag.
Am Wasser angekommen....
....Tabak vergessen. Also kurz zur Tanke... Nee, doch nicht. Portmonaie auch vergessen.
Egal. 

Fängt natürlich an zu regnen.
Schirm... ich könnt brechen. Vergessen.

Weiss ich, wo ich mein Kopp hatte. #q
Aber die Fahrt war auch schön 

Naja. Neuer Tag, neues Glück.
Denke ich werd heut mal n Köfi Vorrat anlegen.
Da kann ich nicht viel vergessen.

Maden, Stippe, Futter.
Tabak, Blättchen, Feuer.

Ich mach mir lieber ne Liste


----------



## d0ni (8. September 2013)

Walli mit 112cm und 21 Pfund ^^ hach so schön, und noch n super Drill


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow, ihr lassts ja ganz schön krachen Jungs. Petri Heil zu den schönen Karpfen, dem Barsch und natürlich dem Waller #6


----------



## Daniel SN (8. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad für ne Stunde an der Elbe gewesen aber leider Tote Hose.


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit ca 3 Stunden am See, einen Karpfen verlorn, ma gucken was bis 8 so geht


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Mein Karpfen-PB...haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## d0ni (14. September 2013)

mir ist grad n meterhecht abgekommen


----------



## paule86 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

servus, ja petri!!! schöner fang!! wo hast den gefangen? was es dort wo ich dir geschrieben habe? hast du ein paar bilder, von deinen fängen? gruß paule


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz seit ca ner halben stunde auf karpfen am see. Unglaublich viel Fischaktion aufm Wasser, aber überall und alles. Karpfen, Hechte, Köfi, etc.
Muss irgendwie am Wetter liegen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fütter nebenbei n sehr großen kleinfischschwarm direkt vor mir am seerosenfeld. Eben hat man richtig schön gesehn, wie n mittlerer hecht langsam hingetrieben is, und sich dann den wanst vollgeschlagen hat^^



Unterm schreiben hat n sehr schöner 14pfund schuppi gebissen 
Bilder heut Abend im Karpfenfängetopic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad wieder angefüttert, viel fischaktion am Platz. Hab n gutes gefühl für morgen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben noch n Wallerfischenden Kumpel am Main besucht. Scheint Langeweile zu haben, der Gute 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da fehlen nur noch die Garzenzwerge!

Jürgen


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hm, da hab ichs mim Futter wohl zu gut gemeint. Permanent spielen mir irgendwelche Rotaugen o.ä. Am Pellet rum^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Update: 15 Pfund
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uuuuuund Update, geschätzt 2-4 Pfund
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Yeah, 24 Pfund 
So kanns weitergehn 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

16 Pfund.
Wenns euch nervt sachter Bescheid, ne? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## STORM_2012 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier nervt nix ! Mach weiter so #6


----------



## KleinerWaller (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Fängen :k


----------



## snofla (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nervt |supergri|supergri|supergri gewaltig :m


----------



## Trollwut (18. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab eh schon seit Viertel nach 9 aufgehört 
Aber morgen gehts weiter 
Danke für die Petris


----------



## Trollwut (20. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, ca eine Stunde am See, 13 Pfund genau. Schöner Fisch 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (20. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

20 Pfund, Klasse Fisch, starker Drill!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Seh grad auf dem Bild die Narbe. Wenn das der is, der ich denke, hat er seit Mai 5,5 kg abgenommen :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Trollwut (21. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, gute Morgen. Die Nacht ging seltsamerweise absolut garnich, außer einem kurzen Einzelpiepsen. War wohl ein Schnurschwimmer. Werd jetzt anfangen langsam abzubauen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## d0ni (21. September 2013)

Mal schaun obs heut was wird


----------



## d0ni (21. September 2013)

Handy spinnt  wollt eigtl n Foto mitschicken


Und jetz nach 20 min schon der erste Karpfen mit geschätzten 8 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (21. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Handy spinnt  wollt eigtl n Foto mitschicken
> 
> 
> Und jetz nach 20 min schon der erste Karpfen mit geschätzten 8 Pfund




Die Herausforderung nehm ich an. Bei mir gehts auch gleich wieder ans Wasser 

Petri dir!


----------



## d0ni (21. September 2013)

Jetz muss ich die großen Geschütze aufziehn xD


----------



## Trollwut (21. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kumpel, 15 Pfund
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Isarfischerin (21. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fisch, Petri.

Mir ist fad, sitze am Wasser, aber nur ein paar uninspirierte Zupfer bisher :-(


----------



## Trollwut (21. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zeug zamgepackt, grad nochmal zum erleichtern gehn wollen, rennt die rechte Rute ab.

17 Pfund hatte der Hübsche


----------



## d0ni (22. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






1m mit 20 Pfund 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trollwut (22. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> 1m mit 20 Pfund
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2




Wow, gratuliere!
Damit hab ich verlorn


----------



## d0ni (22. September 2013)

Danke^^

mal aufs nächste Wochenende warten ^^


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schönes kroko!! #6#6


----------



## Daniel SN (22. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daumen hoch!


----------



## phirania (22. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri schöner Hecht.#6.
So einen hab ich heute leider verloren...#q#q#q.
Aber noch ist nicht aller Tage Abend,den hole ich mir dieses Jahr auch noch.|rolleyes


----------



## pike-81 (23. September 2013)

Moinsen!
Geiler Hecht! Petri Heil!
Der wollte ja einen winzigen Gummi haben.
Petri


----------



## d0ni (23. September 2013)

Jup war n kopyto mit 8cm? weiß grad net wieviel cm genau die kopytos habn, vll auch 10


----------



## NedRise (23. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wunderschönes Tier, Glückwunsch.


----------



## d0ni (24. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

danke  

und hier noch n schöner barsch von grade






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (24. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie kann ich eigtl kleine Bilder reinstelln?? ^^


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

falls du sowas meinst...






nimmst den link für foren oder webseiten, nicht die vollansicht


----------



## d0ni (24. September 2013)

jop meinte aber für tapatalk, sry hab ich verggessen zu schreibn


----------



## d0ni (29. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich mal nen guten Morgen Rapfen 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## d0ni (30. September 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Hier nen 80er von grade  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuggy (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade nen schönen Schuppenkarpfen auf die Schuppen gelegt





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



schnuggy schrieb:


> Gerade nen schönen Schuppenkarpfen auf die Schuppen gelegt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem gewinnst du jeden Schönheitswettbewerb. Tolles Tier.


----------



## schnuggy (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke sehr

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuggy (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade noch nen schönen 60 er Döbel am Haar rausgeholt





Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stefff (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



schnuggy schrieb:


> Gerade noch nen schönen 60 er Döbel am Haar rausgeholt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Der hat doch gar keine Haare!#q Harhar


Musste doch jetzt kommen!

Schönes Tier!

Gruß


----------



## schnuggy (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hätte auch schreiben können.... am zopf rausgeholt

Danke dir
Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ObiWahn81 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi, ich bin grad fertig mit Aufbau und schon das erste Mal durch bis auf die Knochen. Geplant ist ein Kurzansitz für eine Nacht an einem der Vereinsgewässer.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Mal ein paar alte Muttis im Freiwasser erschrecken:


----------



## Kaka (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wirft man damit oder wird das geschleppt? Falls werfen, da bekommt man ja nach 5 Minuten ein Rückenleiden oder? 

Frage weil ich noch Anfänger bin und bisher eher die leichte bis mittlere Spinnangelei bevorzuge.


----------



## pike-81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Probiere beides, werde dem Ding zwischendurch auch untreu...


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super Foddo pike-81:m


----------



## pike-81 (9. Oktober 2013)

Nur ein, zwei Fehlbisse. Aber nicht auf den Köder. Schade, schade...
Von der Masse her meine schlechteste Saison überhaupt, von der Klasse die beste.


----------



## Browning88 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vom Wasser wieder zurück, war mit einem Kumpel an der Hunte in OL, er hatte einen Biss auf Gummifisch, bei mir tat sich garnichts... 
Morgen geht's trotzdem weiter


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade zurück vom Wasser-  könnte mich in Arsch beißen, mir is der Hecht der Saison durch die Lappen gegangen... 
Ewig nix, nicht ein Biss, weder auf Mais, noch auf Köfi...
Dann kurz vor Dämmerung Pose weg, abwarten, abwarten, abwarten- ANSCHLAG - WOW |bigeyes was für ein Widerstand... Hammergeiler Drill, der Fisch kommt endlich an die Oberfläche - WAS EIN HECHT, bestimmt 90 + und dann hat er sich mit nem kräftigen Kopfschütteln verabschiedet... #q AAAAHHHHH .....
Aber ich weiß wo er steht, da war ich nicht zum letzten mal... 

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende... 

LG Raubfischfreak125 |wavey:


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2013)

Wir lassen das mal hier aufleben. Frage, hat einer DEN  Tipp? Problem, erhöhte Strömung durch erhöhten Wasserstand, viel Laub und dadurch ständiges abrollen der bleisteine. 
Mehr Gewicht fällt aus, ebenso hoch stellen der Ruten. Bringt es was ab zu senken? Hab ich noch nie versucht. Oder evtl einen anderen Tipp?


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Andere Bleie nehmen. "Riser-Bleie" wären gut. 
Bild der Angelstelle wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2013)

Klappt nicht, da nicht vorhanden. Hab jetzt 200g flachen stein dran da scheint es etwas besser zu sein.


----------



## chris1990 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

also ich war heute mit meinem Vater am Rhein und wir konnten 2 Zander überlisten waren nett so groß 60+


mfg chris


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2013)

Die neue Handmade im Einsatz


----------



## hanzz (19. Oktober 2013)

Seele schrieb:
			
		

> Die neue Handmade im Einsatz



Schick, schick.
Na denn mal viel Erfolg.
Petri Heil


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat schon gefangen. Hatten eine kleinere Barbe, tipp so auf 55cm, einen Aitel mit 6-7 Pfund und dann hat sich noch ein Karpfen dazu gesellt. in etwa knapp 20 Pfund. 
Hat schon gepasst.


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2013)

Na dann ja bestens eingeweiht.
Petri.


----------



## Haenger (3. November 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sowas 

Nochmal nen Karpfenansitz am Neckar anvisiert... stattdessen stattet mir dieser Bursche hier nen Besuch ab.
Kann man doch auch nicht meckern, schöner Döbel von 52cm.

Mal schauen ob noch was geht!? 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## schnuggy (3. November 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Dingen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (3. November 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. weiter so


----------



## STORM_2012 (3. November 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri das doch mal ne Kirsche


----------



## KleinerWaller (11. November 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um meine neuen thermogummistiefel auszuprobieren ging es heute an Wasser. Sind jetzt etwa 3 Stunden hier und es ging bis jetzt gar nichts. Viele angelplätze sind auch durch das Hochwasser gar nicht zu befischen.. dafür gibt es Wurst und steak vom eimergrill....:m


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi

Ich sitz gerade auf quappen an und friere mir die ..... ab.
Leider geht mal so überhaupt garnix.
Aber bei uns hier geht das ganze jahr schon schlecht auf quappen.

Kalte grüsse
2fast2real


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Durchhalten! Bei uns unten um Ingolstadt rum, läufts auch zäh. Aber man hört dennoch von Fängen. Gib doch mal Zwischenmeldung was so passiert in den nächsten Stunden. Mich würde es jedenfalls interessieren.  Wünsch dir erstmal viel Erfolg!


----------



## ado (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wo bist denn hab des Jahr bisher sehr gut gefangen was rutten angeht


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kann ich ja schon fast rüberrufen ;-)
Ich sitze ein stück unterhalb von schrobenhausen an der paar.

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Allerdings  Na gut, an der Paar gibts zumindest schon seit Jahren immer wieder positives zum Thema Quappen/Rutten zu hören. Leider konnte ich die bisher, nie beangeln. Aber auch in der Donau gabs dieses Jahr schon Fänge. Heute beginnt mein Urlaub und ich bin voller Ehrgeiz.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab an der paar nie grosse stückzahlen gefangen so 5 bis 10 pro jahr aber wenn waren sie alle immer ü.40cm.
Aber heuer noch nicht eine :'(

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann kannst du ja auf weitere hoffen  Und ich wäre froh wenn ich an diese Stückzahlen anknüpfen könnte. Bisherige Erfolge hab ich unter Glücksfänge eingeordnet, haha. Deswegen würde ich mich umso mehr freuen wenn du deinen Erfolg hier teilst, vielleicht bist du ja sogar einer der Fotos macht. ;-) Oder einfach nur feedback


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit fotos halte ich mich eher zurück in der heutigen zeit, da es immer irgendwelche nörgler und besserwisser gibt. Feedback werde ich zum besten geben. Nur wenn es so weitergeht geht nicht viel...

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das verstehe ich voll und ganz. Um das geht es auch im Endeffekt nicht. Wünsch dir jedenfalls erstmal n entspannten Abend, der Rest wird sich vielleicht ergeben.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der bann ist gebrochen!
Die erste aalrutte 2013 mit 48 cm.

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



2Fast2Real schrieb:


> Der bann ist gebrochen!
> Die erste aalrutte 2013 mit 48 cm.
> 
> gruß
> ...


 
Jawooolll!! :m:m:m Ich glaubs ja ned ! Petri Heil man!! Des taugt mir jetz ehrlich. Auf was hat se gebissen?


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tauwurm

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Saucool, freut mich gleich selber, dass das jetz geklappt hat


----------



## catchandfun (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2013)

2Fast2Real schrieb:
			
		

> Bild
> 
> gruß
> 2fast2real
> ...



Suuuuuper.
Petri zum schönen Fisch.


----------



## Torkel (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hat sich der Frost am Ar... wohl gelohnt.
Glückwunsch


----------



## 2Fast2Real (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf jeden fall.  Ich werd noch ne std sitzen bleiben und schaun obs gleich noch eine wird.

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## PhantomBiss (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da bin ich mal gespannt. Hau rein!


----------



## STORM_2012 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri das hat sich dann ja gelohnt!  

Wochenlang war hier nix los und jetzt in kurzer Zeit gleich 2 1/2 Seiten weiter so.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live: Klodeckel auf Pellet, direkt als Wallerköder an die Wallerrute gehängt




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und die nächste Brasse. Dachte erst n detter Karpfen, so geil wie der Run war. Damit is auch die 2. Wallerrute bestückt
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anaconda1983 (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dickes petri....


jetzt noch ein waller in der Nacht, dann ist alles perfekt!!

bist du am fluss??

gruss


----------



## mathei (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hoffe da kommt noch was gutes. der klodeckel war wohl nicht der zielfisch.
schön das du den fred wieder hochgeholt hast.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und viel glück auf waller 

gruß
2fast2real

gesendet via handy


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, frischerer Köfi geht nicht!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin an unserem Vereinssee.
Die Nacht über gabs nen nicht-verwertbaren Fallbiss, das wars.
Der Kescher is aber schon aufgestellt 
Und danke allen 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nur die harten kommen in den garten


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haben mittlerweile abgebrochen. Da die ganze Nacht bis auf den einen Fallbiss nichts ging, und auch bis heute Mittag keinerlei Zupfer, geschweige denn irgendein Lebenszeichen im Wasser war, haben wir uns entschieden die Zeit sinnvoller zu nutzen


----------



## musti71 (11. Januar 2014)

*Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

Servus 

bin mit cem71 seit heut um 13 Uhr an nem 5 ha Weiher, Wasser hat derzeit 4,7 grad.

4 Ruten liegen im Wasser in Tiefen zwischen 1,20 und 2,20 Meter, Köder sind 12er Pellets und 2 Ruten zusätzlich mit Popups.

Gefüttert wird gar nicht, lediglich PVA Stacks mit bissle Groundbaits und 4mm Pellets.

Bisher leider noch kein Piepser gehabt,

versuchen euch jede 2 Stunden am laufenden zu halten. #h


----------



## jigga1986 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

 wir sind gespannt


----------



## musti71 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

1. Biss 1. Fisch in 2 Meter Tiefe auf 12er Pellets

Wir sind total happy!!!!':l

Zwar kein Riese aber immerhin ein Wintercarp!!!!|krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

Coole Idee - Petri zum Winterkarpfen.
Hättest aber auch den vorhandenen Thread dazu nehmen können (Anregung fürs näxte mal, keine Kritik):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738


----------



## musti71 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

Sorry, haben gar nicht gewusst das es so ein Liveticker schon gibt, danke für die Info. 

P.S.: Der letzte Smile war versehentlich falsch ausgewählt


----------



## Shortay (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

Ich sitz hier inner Bude und muss mit Frau DSDS gucken.

Weiterposten damit ich was zu lesen hab, Klasse Idee !!! 

Petri zum ersten! Das ihr mir ja noch 1-2 auf die Matte Bringt !!!

Gruß Chris


----------



## musti71 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Winter Liveticker 11.01. - 12.01.14*

Soo nach 2 Stunden melden wir uns wie versprochen wieder, leider noch keine neue Aktion. Außentemperatur liegt jetzt bei 4 Grad und haben dazu jetzt auch noch sehr starken  Ostwind, dank dem Ding im Anhang ist es doch sehr angenehm im Zelt. 

Naja, mal schauen was die Nacht so mit sich bringt, wir halten euch auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden!


----------



## musti71 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen,

sorry Leute sind leider eingepennt und wurden auch leider nicht geweckt , Nacht verlief sehr ruhig. Ruten grad neu ausgelegt, was schauen aas der Vormittag mit sich bringt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen - und viel Glück, wenn man im Winter schon nachts auf Karpfen geht!


----------



## Seele (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Thomas: Die beißen Spitze 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277785&page=3


----------



## musti71 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

- 3 Grad Außentemperatur, hälfte vom See ist zugefroren.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Haenger (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neeeiin... es ist nicht kalt... ja doch, laufen tut gut... einfach nur schön in Bewegung bleiben! 
Warum tut man sich das eigentlich an??

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte mein Karpfengeschirr eigentlich schon winterfest eingemottet... irgendwie hat mich gestern aber doch der Rappel gepackt und jetzt sitz ich hier 
Angekommen bin ich um halb sieben bei minus 2  grad...
Bekloppt 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## musti71 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abend Leute,

so sind um 14 Uhr heim gefahren, nachdem die 5 Kilo Gasflasche nach knapp 20 Stunden leer war...

Hatten kurz nachdem wir die Ruten heut morgen ausgelegt hatten den 2. Run, leider keinen Fisch mehr gefangen,

sind aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit unseren 24 Stunden Winterkarpfentrip gewesen 

Mal schauen wann's das nächste mal los geht!


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ihr pussies 

ich hatte keine zeltheizung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau - kann ich bestätigen!
Und ich nur ne Dackelgarage ;-)))

Danke nochmal Tim, war klasse!!!


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bitte gerne! war mir eine freude 

franz soll nur mit den fotos mal hinmachen 

neben der dackelgarage war wohl der r-tisch das entscheidende utensil.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

grins - und die Videoamera, bevor wir abgleiten hier...
Franz muss jetzt erst mal noch nach Hause fahren..


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 habt ihr was gefangen


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

einer ist im fangthread, beim anderen warte ich noch aufs foto


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klondike Cat kriegt immer seine Maus......
:g:g:g

Video kommt die näxten Tage/Wochen dann auch dazu..


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

i like


----------



## nordbeck (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

thomas, erklär das mal bitte den leuten die nach dem krieg geboren wurden.^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

pffffff - Jungspund...

Aber Koch!

Also verziehen ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben abgebrochen. N icht, weil ich nach 3 Stunden Gufi und Wobbler-zupfen nicht einen biss hatte, sondern weil sich das "Platsch" des auftreffenden Köders in ein "Plonk" verwandelt hat. Seedecke schließt sich aktuell nachts immer


----------



## Haenger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So... Trotz Sonntagsfaulheit und miesepetrigem Wetter nochmal aufgerappelt und steh jetzt mitten in der Prärie und versuch mein Glück auf Hecht 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch 'nn Bildchen anbei... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Secre7 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo, mein erster Post überhaupt 
Diesen Fang möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.









Ein KARPFEN auf einen 14 cm Wobbler... #q#q#q


----------



## Haenger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sachen gibt's...
:what:
Petri!!! 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## snofla (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

cooool


----------



## Secre7 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Sachen gibt's...
> :what:
> Petri!!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk



vor allem war das kein miniwobbler... Dachte erst ich hätte nen Wels und dann seh ich den 70cm Karpfen...  |supergri|supergri


----------



## Haenger (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Secre7 schrieb:


> vor allem war das kein miniwobbler... Dachte erst ich hätte nen Wels und dann seh ich den 70cm Karpfen...  |supergri|supergri



geil... das ist es was ich am Angeln so liebe! |supergri
Immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut. :m

Ich hatte mal nen Barsch der 'nen leeren Futterkorb beim einholen attackierte... der Bursche musste gegen die 50cm gehen rein optisch, mir ist sowas von die Fresse runter gefallen in dem Moment 
Aber das....!? 
Glückwunsch nochmal |bla:

Bin heute als tapferes Schneiderlein nach hause... aber es kommen auch wieder andere Tage!


----------



## nordbeck (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da sieht man mal wie friedlich die cypreniden doch sind. ich hatte auch schon nen dicken brassen auf gufi beim zanderfischen^^

heute übrigens auch geschneidert.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dem Karpfenbändiger 

Auch ich bin heute ohne Fischkontakt heim


----------



## Secre7 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Danke :-D 
Hatte leider keine Waage dabei aber was wiegt der 70cm Karpfen ca.?

War fast am Hyperventilieren vor Freude :-D


----------



## Trollwut (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Secre7 schrieb:


> Danke Danke :-D
> Hatte leider keine Waage dabei aber was wiegt der 70cm Karpfen ca.?
> 
> Für meinen 2. Fisch gar nicht mal so schlecht. Den werde ich garantiert nicht wieder vergessen.
> War fast am Hyperventilieren vor Freude :-D (habe meinen Schein erst letztes Jahr im September gemacht )



Dann is das natürlich umso mehr ein besonderes Erlebnis 
Ich hätt bei dem Fisch jetzt mal auf 12-14 Pfund getippt


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute selbst kein fisch aber den zehnjährigen Sohn vom Freund zum Meter verholfen. Gescheite Bilder wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Xylence (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wahnsinn Petri


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri dank!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir auch Grüße an den Stöpsel!
Geile Sache!!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

danke, werd ich ausrichten! schöne grüße von johan zurück noch! 
hab selbst noch bis 8 gesessen und immer noch keinen biss und vor allem keinen meter aaaaah. naja ich nehm den jetzt mal zur hälfte für mich mit meinen ineffizienten methoden in anspruch


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grüße zurück an Johan!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bazinga http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4052038&postcount=187


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse Mutti!!!

Dann mal 50% Petri an dich und 50% Petri an Johan

Gruß aus Castrop#h

Marcus


----------



## nordbeck (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

johan ist der vater, jens ist der fänger 

aber petri dank vielmals und auch von ihm natürlich


----------



## Dsrwinmag (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, Tim!


nordbeck schrieb:


> ...für mich mit meinen ineffizienten methoden...


Ich bin meistens ähnlich unterwegs (britisches Deadbaiting, bzw. Segelpose), mein größter 2013 hatte 107cm, die anderen ca.10 Stück lagen zwischen 40-90cm (80% maßig). Das erachte ich für deutsche Verhältnisse, in Kombination mit dem geringen Zeitaufwand (ca. 25x am Wasser) schon für ganz passabel...

Ich will erstmal sehen, dass jemand in einer Saison mit Kukö, egal wo, 24 Meterhechte fängt!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## nordbeck (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri dank!

seh ich genauso


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So seit neun Uhr am Wasser und endlich der erste Meter des Jahres. Nur 103 cm aber sehr ordentlicher Fisch. Fotos heut Abend.


----------



## snofla (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nordbeck du machst mich noch kirre, erst das tolle Video und jetzt nen metrigen hinterher, petri heil


----------



## zokker (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri nordbeck
Also bei uns würde ich jetzt keinen Fisch durch die Eisdecke bekommen. zZ -10 Grad. Werde nachher mal testen ob es schon hält.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Leute. 

Hier milde 2 grad aber nicht mal Bodenfrost. Eis auf dem Wasser gabs hier seit Februar nicht mehr. Entsprechend verteilt stehen die Hechte. Der Fisch kam aus nur 2,8m Tiefe obwohl der See bis zu 16 Meter hat.

Snofla, Danke aber bisher lieg ich nicht im soll.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Eine Pellet, eine Wurm. Köfis haben sich leider nich gezeigt


----------



## Trollwut (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine schöneRotfeder is der erste Fisch dieses Jahr. Wurm nun also durch Köfi ersetzt


----------



## mathei (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann mal weiter. dat gibt heut nacht bestimmt noch ein wallerfoto


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> na dann mal weiter. dat gibt heut nacht bestimmt noch ein wallerfoto



Geh ich auch ganz stark von aus. 
Dickes Petri für heut Nacht.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Geh ich auch ganz stark von aus.
> Dickes Petri für heut Nacht.



Nix gibts, hatte um 7 dann ein Fotoshooting zu machen 
Aber immerhin da konnt ich was schönes einfangen ;D


----------



## madpraesi (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo 

schönes Bild und klasse Augen für den tollen Fisch den Du da gefangen hast |sagnix

Gruß Christian


----------



## TropicOrange (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nix gibts, hatte um 7 dann ein Fotoshooting zu machen
> Aber immerhin da konnt ich was schönes einfangen ;D



Petri, sauberer Fang! Hat sogar noch den Drilling im Maul.


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nix gibts, hatte um 7 dann ein Fotoshooting zu machen
> Aber immerhin da konnt ich was schönes einfangen ;D



Na denn mal Dickes Petri#6#6#6
So einen hübschen Fisch hätte ich auch gerne am Haken....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## zokker (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nix gibts, hatte um 7 dann ein Fotoshooting zu machen
> Aber immerhin da konnt ich was schönes einfangen ;D


Petri toller Fang
Ich hoffe mal Du postest auch noch 1 Bild von Deinem tollen Fang in diesem Thema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

also ich fange nur helle fische.die kommen umgehend auf die anhakmatte


----------



## PhantomBiss (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri toller Fang
> Ich hoffe mal Du postest auch noch 1 Bild von Deinem tollen Fang in diesem Thema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598


 
Hohoho... :q


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit eingefangen meinte ich auf Bild 
Wenn ihr ne häßliche Alte habt, schickt se mir vorbei, vllt. kann man ja, zumindest auf Bild, noch was retten 
Hier würde jetzt meine Werbung stehn, darf ich aber nich, weil FB kommerziell is


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri toller Fang
> Ich hoffe mal Du postest auch noch 1 Bild von Deinem tollen Fang in diesem Thema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598








PhantomBiss schrieb:


> Hohoho... :q







|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::m|jump:


----------



## Alex1860 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah::m|jump:



|jump:|jump:|jump: ich krieg mich nicht mehr  

übrigends bei dem schönen tierchen bin ich mal wirklich gegen C&R :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri toller Fang
> Ich hoffe mal Du postest auch noch 1 Bild von Deinem tollen Fang in diesem Thema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598




meinst du das kann man an der rosette sehen?


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> meinst du das kann man an der rosette sehen?



Ich glaube man müsste den Fokus erweitern und ein wenig mehr aufs Bild nehmen. Wenn haarig, eindeutig ein Milchner #d


----------



## nordbeck (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

puh andal kann da bestimmt auch schauderhadte stories erzählen wo es anders war ^^


----------



## Trollwut (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> puh andal kann da bestimmt auch schauderhadte stories erzählen wo es anders war ^^



"Damals, als die Gummistiefel noch aus Holz waren, das Bier gerade von den Ägypter erfunden wurde, und die mammuts anfingen auszusterben, da erkannte man Frauen nur an den Schleifchen in ihrem Bart"


----------



## hanzz (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri toller Fang
> Ich hoffe mal Du postest auch noch 1 Bild von Deinem tollen Fang in diesem Thema:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277598



Dann aber bitte die richtige Blende für die bestmögliche Tiefenschärfe einstellen. :m


----------



## nordbeck (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Minus vier und der erste Schnee diesen Winter.  Super um Makrelen zu baden.  

Manchmal frag ich mich echt was ich hier tue.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Brrrrrrrr. - da wär mir dann meine Dackelgarage auch zu wenig..


----------



## nordbeck (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin erst heute früh gekommen leider


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Knack de näxten Meter ;-)))


----------



## nordbeck (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich arbeite dran. Ersten Biss verkackt :/


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bin erst heute früh gekommen leider



Ich dachte Du bist am Angeln |bigeyes


----------



## jigga1986 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Crazy people


----------



## musti71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seeeeervus,

so ich bin ab ca. 14 Uhr am Vereinsweiher :m

der erste Schnee für dieses Jahr liegt leider bereits seit heute Nacht

aber das schreckt mich natürlich nicht ab!!! 

So paar Fakten: 

2,5 ha Weiher
Außentemperatur liegt bei 1 Grad Regen- und Schneegemisch
Vorgefüttert wurde natürlich nichts
Gefischt wird mit 16er Pellest

Tackle ist soweit gepackt, sehr sparsam, soll auch nur ne Kurzsession werden :vik:

Bin ja mal gespannt was so geht, sofern der Weiher nicht dicht ist!! 

Also ich meld mich sobald ich am Wasser bin!


----------



## musti71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

soo leider erst seit 15 Uhr am Wasser,

Ruten sind jeweils in 1m bis 2,3m (tiefste Stelle) ausgelegt, 2 davon auf Kanten die stark abfallen und eine zwischen Totholz

Alle bestückt mit 16er Pellets und bissle angefüttert



mal schauen was geht


----------



## musti71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so nochn Bild


----------



## musti71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

soooo wers glaubt oder nicht 1. run leider kurz vorm keschern ausgeschlitzt


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann mal weiter so


----------



## musti71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

soo 2. Run 1. Fisch  zwar kein Riese aber immerhin fängt das Jahr bei uns richtig gut an! :vik:


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na also geht doch. petri


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nice ! Petri! Und nun weoter so musti 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## catchandfun (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri #6


----------



## nordbeck (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri! für mich lecker blanken heute .,.


----------



## STORM_2012 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

für mich wäre das zu kalt wir haben -12 grad#q


----------



## musti71 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke an alle! 

Sind wieder daheim, waren bis 20 uhr am Wasser - ne coole 2. Wintersession für dieses Jahr.

Also bisher hat kein Jahr so gut angefangen wie dieses, wir hoffen natürlich das es weiterhin sk bleibt!

@shortay wir bleiben am Ball!


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bäh ist das kacke so


----------



## n33db33r (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pfui Deibel - wenn ich den ganzen Schnee sehe wird mir schlecht.
Wo wohnt ihr alle das ihr sowas bekommt?! 
Hier in der Bonner Ecke strahlt der Himmel blau und in der Sonne ist es T-Shirt Wetter. 

Aber für diejenigen die am Wasser sind, haltet durch. Zuhause wartet sicherlich eine Tasse schwarzes Gold auf euch


----------



## d0ni (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Aiteln beissen wie verrückt 

Hach, isn schöner Tag^^


----------



## STORM_2012 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri#6
bei uns ist nur noch eis angeln möglich


----------



## zokker (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bäh ist das kacke so



Wad is nordbeck pitsch infruhn


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

all icy, mate.


----------



## zokker (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> all icy, mate.



Sehne auch eingefrohren?


----------



## Seele (31. Januar 2014)

Garde die Ruten raus, mal schauen was geht. Bin ja eigentlich recht optimistisch


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Sehne auch eingefrohren?



melkfett sei dank natürlich nicht. winterangeln will gelernt sein, nur fangen wär schön|uhoh:


----------



## zokker (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann wünsche ich dir ein schònes u- boot, kannst ja dann als eisbrecher einsetzen.
Gruß und petri heil


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hehe, das wär nix geworden, habs nachm angeln mal versucht mit nem stein, aber das eis hat in 2 tagen gute 6 cm erreicht. fand ich schon erstaunlich für den milden winter.

hätte beim biss nach rechts gehen müssen und den fisch im sonnigen eisfreien stück landen müssen ^^

das glück nehm ich natürlich gerne und bedanke mich recht herzlich. morgen wieder attacke


----------



## Seele (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, nach gut 2h keinen Biss und auf Platz wechseln hatte ich keine Lust, also bin ich Heim. Lieber öfter kurz im Winter als einmal lang.


----------



## nordbeck (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auf was hast du angesessen?


----------



## nordbeck (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Puh Regen auf Schnee und Eis.schon geil das Wetter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Reschpekt für die "Winterhärte" - Gruß aus dem geheizten Büro!


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Kärpflis, wäre aber mit Minus 9 Grad auch ganz gut kalt geworden. Denke ab heute Mittag wärs erfolgversprechender. 

Mal schaun, will die nächste Zeit öfter raus um noch bisschen mehr über das Winter Karpfenangeln raus zu finden. Da gibt es sicher ein erfolgsrezept um regelmäßig den Fisch zu kriegen. Eins ist sicher, Standorttreu sind die Viecher scheints nicht besonders


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grins - ihr seid doch echt alle krank - gröschten Reschpekt..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wetter wird ja kommende Woche "Weichei-konform", also genau richtig für mich :q. 

 Hier in Franken sind ab Mittwoch bis mindestens 16.02. Temperaturen um die 10 Grad angesagt.

 Ich packe heute die Sachen zusammen und kommenden Freitag wird die Saison eingeläutet. :vik:


----------



## Shortay (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10uhr 0Grad die ruten liegen draussen. Wörth Hafen. Bissle feedern  und eine auf Grund mit Wurm. Wir berichten!





gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1std nichts. Ich hoffe ja wenigstens auf ne grundel  Aber einfach nur geil s  erste mal endlich am wasser! Macht man halt paar schöne bilder, und der kaffee hält warm 





gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir ham den ersten! 






Hänger!!!! :'D

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## d0ni (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 solang das boot net untergeht  

Ich geh jetzt dann auch wieder los zum Feedern


----------



## Shortay (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder daheim im Warmen. Leider nichts.
Jetz brauchen wir nochn bisschen Glück das wir an Tomorrowlandkarten kommen und dann ist der Tag perfekt.

Was ich sagen muss, mit warmen Kaffee, mittags nem geilen Bohneneintopf und den richtigen Klamotten lässt es sich echt sehr gut aushalten bei den Temperaturen. Denke ich werd im Feb/März auf jedenfall nen We zelten


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seeeeeeervus,

bin ab ca. 11 Uhr am Wasser  und werd auch über Nacht bleiben!

2,5ha Weiher
Außentemperatur derzeit 3 Grad (wird aber noch bis zu 10 werden)
Tiefen zwischen 0,8-2,5m
Genaueres werde ich berichten wenn ich am Wasser bin! 

Wie immer werde ich versuchen euch jede 2 Stunden am laufenden zu halten,

also bis dann!


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg.
Bin gespannt, ob was geht.


----------



## frankstexasbbq (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So versuche mal mein Glück am Regen/Roding mal schauen was geht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BronkoderBär (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo denn genau?

Vll. komm ich dich erschrecken


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so seit grad mal knapp 10 min liegen die ruten im wasser und schon der erste mini karpfen ^^


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...da der erste


----------



## frankstexasbbq (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mitterdorf, unterhalb Fussball Platz...werd's noch bis 3ca probieren.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und der nächste run - ausgeschlitzt!! extrem gespannt was noch geht


----------



## frankstexasbbq (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Toll bei mir absolut gar nichts Grad noch Köder Nadel verloren ist nicht mein Tag

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und geht gleich weiter, zumindest größer wie der erste


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so die erste brasse in dem jahr wurde nun gefangen  weiter gehts!


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

soooo knapp über 6kg wird immer besser vllt schaff ich die 10kg marke bis morgen knacken


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

doppelrun, konnte aber leider nur einen landen:vik:


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und der nächste blei war gefühlt noch nicht mal am boden und er zisch ab, werde jetzt nur noch bilder von größeren fischen posten, läuft besser als im sommer!!!! :m


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so 3 minuten später der nächste..


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und gleich wieder den nächsten diesmal aber kleiner


----------



## Killerschnauze (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



musti71 schrieb:


> soooo knapp über 6kg wird immer besser vllt schaff ich die 10kg marke bis morgen knacken



Eher 6 pfund....


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@killerschnauze den nächsten fisch wiegen wir vor der cam live ab..

wobei das wahrscheinlich eh nur neid ist


----------



## catchandfun (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tolle Fische! Weiter so #6


----------



## musti71 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sooo 10 kg marke knapp geschafft:vik:


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na das is ja mal ne Session heute


----------



## KleinerWaller (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den schönen und vorallem vielen Fischen :m


----------



## jigga1986 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wasn das für Gewässern? Ist ja besser als Forellen Teich


----------



## catchandfun (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri:vik:


----------



## musti71 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so grad eben der nächste aber klein,

nee ist mit sicherheit kein karpfepuff,
ist halt der einzige weiher den unser verein hat - aber dafür halt echt top!

wobeis natürlich auch sessions gibt wo nix geht

grad eben ist cem71 dazu gekommen haben jetzt 4 ruten im wasser

sind gespannt!


----------



## wusel345 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus musti71,

erstmal Petri zu den schönen Fischen! 

Was ist den bei euch für ein Wetter? Kein Sturm, Regen oder sonstwas? Hier, in NRW, geht man teilweise fliegen und Angeln ist fast unmöglich. Bei den richtigen Windböen sind Würfe mit Rückenwind selbst mit leichtem Geschirr jenseits der 120m Marke möglich. :q


----------



## nordbeck (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr merkwürdiger Tag viele Bisse aber nur zwei gelandet. 
Einen sehr guten im Drill verloren. 

Ausbeute bisher


----------



## musti71 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri! 

so sind seit 17 Uhr daheim, in der Nacht hatten wir 2 Karten und am Vormittag noch mal 3 

Fazit: sehr coole 24 Stunden Session, waren glaub ich über 15 Karpfen insgesamt, zwischen 2-22 Pfund , wie schon gesagt läuft besser als wie im Sommer! 

Nächstes Wochenende sind wir wahrscheinlich wo anders unterwegs, werden euch berichten! 

LG


----------



## nordbeck (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri dank-

dir natürlich ebenfalls petri


----------



## catchandfun (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri auch von mir. Und Danke für die tollen Berichte.:m


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Statisch auf Aal in drei Metern tiefe


----------



## stefan1909 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi nordbeck, was ist denn das für ein cooles Maßband? Wo krieg ich so ein Teil her?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Nordbeck!
Ist es nicht ziemlich riskant in NL mit Aalen zu fischen?
Gruss ROY


----------



## Bodensee89 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



stefan1909 schrieb:


> Hi nordbeck, was ist denn das für ein cooles Maßband? Wo krieg ich so ein Teil her?





Google mal nach "rawfinesse". 

Da findest du dann paar Händler in der Rubrik "Kontakt"


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Petri Nordbeck!
> Ist es nicht ziemlich riskant in NL mit Aalen zu fischen?
> Gruss ROY



Sind gekauft und ich hab die Rechnung dabei. 
Alles in Rücksprache mit nem Kontrolleur. 

Also nicht riskant für mich. Ohne Absicherung würde Ichs nicht riskieren das könnte richtig teuer werden. Dann lieber 22 für Aale zahlen.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sind gekauft und ich hab die Rechnung dabei.
> Alles in Rücksprache mit nem Kontrolleur.
> 
> Also nicht riskant für mich. Ohne Absicherung würde Ichs nicht riskieren das könnte richtig teuer werden. Dann lieber 22 für Aale zahlen.


Danke für die Antwort. Ich dachte, dass es (egal wie) verboten ist, da man "nicht im Besitz" von Aal sein darf.
Legst du die Aale komplett auf Grund oder lässt du sie ein bisschen auftreiben?
Gruss ROY


----------



## nordbeck (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nicht im besitz von gefangenem aal. was du beim fischhändler kaufst juckt keine sau ^^ das wärs ja noch 

ich fisch generell eigentlich nur hart am grund.


----------



## Pascal.spr (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im Bus,komme vom See nen paar Köfis stippen...


----------



## pike-81 (13. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Geht los!
Heiligenhafen, Einigkeit. 
Nicht so viel los, wie erwartet. Ziemlich spät gekommen, trotzdem gute Plätze gesichert. 
Letztes Jahr leider pausiert, mal schauen was geht. 
Petri


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So heute gibs den ersten ansitzt am rhein. Mal gucken was geht


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> So heute gibs den ersten ansitzt am rhein. Mal gucken was geht



Wo möchtest Du denn hin? Buhnen sind wohl fast vollständig überspühlt.


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 ja haben wir auch festgestellt und dann nach Hause gefahren. in paar Stunden Pegel um 50cm gestiegen. werden dann morgen evtl nochmal losziehen


----------



## Dxnschx (16. Februar 2014)

Ertse Session auf Karpfen 2014 inkl Übernachtung


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Donschu schrieb:


> Ertse Session auf Karpfen 2014 inkl Übernachtung


und erfolg gebabt


----------



## Shortay (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile bilder!!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Dxnschx (16. Februar 2014)

mathei schrieb:


> und erfolg gebabt



Nein, aber tolle Eindrücke gewonnen. War einfach nur schön.


----------



## jigga1986 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So gleich gehts zum rhein


----------



## BaRkEeY (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gestern, werde heute und morgen vorfüttern, für den ersten Karpfenansitz 2014


----------



## mathei (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> So gleich gehts zum rhein


soll ich jetzt petri schreiben #d


----------



## mathei (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



BaRkEeY schrieb:


> War gestern, werde heute und morgen vorfüttern, für den ersten Karpfenansitz 2014



auch das ist super live |uhoh:


----------



## snofla (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@mathei,
ruhig Blut.........junge LEUTE


----------



## jigga1986 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> soll ich jetzt petri schreiben #d



Gabs nix zu berichten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (2. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen... 

Mal schauen was der Tag so bringt!?




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (2. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Strike! 

Und wie soll's auch anders sein...
Natürlich beim pinkeln! 
Schön mit heruntergelassener Hose zur Rute gespurtet 
3 Kreuze, dass das gut ging!
64 cm hatte das Kerlchen.

Guter Anfang, mal schauen ob noch was geht!? 

Grüßerl 




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Strike!
> 
> Und wie soll's auch anders sein...
> Natürlich beim pinkeln!


Stimmt - wie sonst?
;-))
Glückwunsch zum schönen Fisch!


----------



## phirania (2. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja Super schöner Fisch...Petri #6#6#6


----------



## Haenger (2. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jupp...
Ist nur ein wenig kühl! 
Ich denk noch zwei Stündchen und dann ist's genug. 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (2. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Strike two 

und diesmal hatte ich die Hosen an! Hehe

68 cm hatte der Bursche.
Der selbe Köder, der selbe Platz...
Nach den Barben kommen ja bekanntlich die Karpfen.
Ich denk ich bleib doch noch ein Weilchen! 






Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shortay (8. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bleiben heute übernacht am Hafen in wörth. Seit 8 uhr heute morgen konnten wir 7 rotaugen feedern. Ein Biss auf Boilie nicht verwertet und heute nacht kommen 4 wurm/grund ruten raus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sollte nochwas gehn und der akku nicht in die Knie gehen werden wir berichten


----------



## catchandfun (8. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!


----------



## Shortay (8. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausser rotaugen nichts , deswegen gibts jetz erstma warmen kaffe und FLEISCH!!! 









Warten gespannt auf den ersten Vollrun


----------



## mathei (8. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der wird kommen.drücke die daumen.


----------



## catchandfun (8. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Hunger. #6


----------



## Trollwut (8. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gut angefangen mit festgefahrenem Auto. Nach dem kompletten einsauen ham wirs freibekommen
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anschließend Ruten ausgebracht, Würmbündel an Boje, Kalamaris, die wirklich widerlich warn an Upose



Dann eine Grundel auf Pellet gefangen



Mal gucken, was die Nacht noch bringt


----------



## Katteker (9. März 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## mathei (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ebenfalls guten morgen


----------



## zokker (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ahhhhh, morgen ...


----------



## Haenger (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen in die Runde! 

Was für ein Wetter!!! 





Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Guten Morgen


----------



## Shortay (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten morgen! Leider nix in der Nacht. Ich muss in ner std ind heimat fahren. Akollege feedert noch bis abends. Da geht sicher noch was!











gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Wie man sowas verachten kann is fraglich 

Außer der Grundel bin ich fischlos geblieben


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meeresfisch und Kotaugen wollten sie auch nicht fressen die letzten Tage. Dafür heute ein geisteskranker Schwimmer. Gut bei 10 grad an der Wasseroberfläche in nem 14 Meter tiefen See.


----------



## Trollwut (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Meeresfisch und Kotaugen wollten sie auch nicht fressen die letzten Tage. Dafür heute ein geisteskranker Schwimmer. Gut bei 10 grad an der Wasseroberfläche in nem 14 Meter tiefen See.




Auf was hat der gebissen?


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So alt wie der war vermute ich mal dritte zähne


----------



## Trollwut (11. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Karpfen am See. Mal gucken ob was geht


----------



## Shortay (11. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe zwar nur 2 stunden aba hab mirs jetz ma gemütlich gemacht.




Mal schauen was so geht 
Bis jetz ist der märz so mega geil vom wetter *___*


----------



## d0ni (12. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sooo  das schöne wetter genießen


----------



## zokker (12. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sagt mal, müßt ihr nicht arbeiten?

Petri heil euch allen

Gruß von der arbeit


----------



## d0ni (12. März 2014)

ich war übers wochenende auf montage  
und jetz frei


----------



## zokker (12. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich bin noch auf montage, bis nächsten mittwoch. Hoffentlich ist dann noch wetter.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wetter ist doch immer.....:q|wavey::q


----------



## mere1 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch bissl am Wasser und genieße das herrliche Wetter.

mfg aus der pfalz


----------



## nordbeck (12. März 2014)

Ich bin auch am Wasser. 
Versuch grad das erste mal auf Schleie dieses Jahr. Hab leider nicht gefüttert oder geharkt. 
Bisher noch keine Interessenten für meine Dosenmaiskette


----------



## jigga1986 (13. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze grad am rhein. Die grundeln geben einfach keine ruhe. Musste meine montage anheben..mal gucken ob was geht

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Karpfen bitte.


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben Zeuge eines Hecht-Gangbangs geworden.


----------



## WoifeBGH (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit ner Guten Stunde Da ein Karpfen ausgschlitzt Und oamoi an sauban biss verhaut

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um kurz vor 7 den Kescher zusammengepackt, dann musst ich die Abhakmatte doch noch nassmachen 
14 Pfund


----------



## mathei (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. und 14  pfund kann sich doch sehen lassen.


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!
Is ein besserer Durchschnittsfisch für das Gewässer. Nichts desto trotz freu ich mich da dieses Jahr endlich was anderes als Brassen und Grundeln rauszukitzeln


----------



## Welpi (14. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eben Zeuge eines Hecht-Gangbangs geworden.



Die waren bei mir heute auch krass unterwegs... hab ich so zum ersten mal gesehen, sehr faszinierend...


----------



## Trollwut (20. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht am angeln, aber trotzdem am Wasser. Der See is wegen Forellenbesatz noch gesperrt bis Samstag. Ich betreib Stellenspionage 

Werd länger bleiben, auf Forelle und Aal. Und meine Stelle hab ich gefunden. Einige Forellen da, und auch schon vom Aal getestetes Futter


----------



## zokker (20. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz gerade auf aal, war mir sicher das nichts geht, aber ebend gerade der erste aal 2014. Ist zwar untermaßig und schwimmt natürlich wieder aber ich freu mich. 
Mein frühster aal überhaupt.


----------



## Shortay (21. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!! Ich hoff bei uns klappts des we au mitm ersten aal

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

A propos Aal: Hab meine Würmer für des Jahr wieder beisammen.


----------



## zokker (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> A propos Aal: Hab meine Würmer für des Jahr wieder beisammen.
> Anhang anzeigen 216313


Lecker, sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop, bin eben 2 Stunden unterwegs gewesen. Ich schätze mal ca. 200-300 Würmer. Man glaubt garnicht, wie unendlich viele es gibt. War auf ner Strecke von nichtmal 100m unterwegs


----------



## Shortay (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Bleiben über nacht am altrhein lingenfeld . Vllt geht der erste aal oder karpfen


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2014)

Eben nen Tee eingeschenkt, und wollt ne Runde im AB stöbern. Da hör ich n Fisch springen und meine Rute is krumm. Jetzt is mein Tee kalt


----------



## Seele (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Shortay schrieb:


> Bleiben über nacht am altrhein lingenfeld . Vllt geht der erste aal oder karpfen



Ich glaub ihr habt euch gern wenn ich das Camp so ansehe :m


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da is der erste schleimige Genosse für dieses Jahr


----------



## Slick (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut,


bei mir geht es heute Tauwürmer sammeln.

Nächste Woche beginnt meine Saison,obwohl es noch zu kalt ist.Am Main geht generell unter 13 Grad Wassertemperatur nicht viel.


Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!
Nummer 2:



Wenns in dem Tempo weitergeht schaff ichs heut nichmehr zu schlafen^^


----------



## Shortay (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher bei uns eine grundel und eben nen rotauge auf wurm der eig fuer nem aal gedacht war...

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Einer von 2 70er aalen letzte Nacht 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab vor 12 den dritten mit geschätzt ca 85 anzubieten


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen. Noch 2 Bisse gehabt, wovon einer trotz offener Rolle wie ein Karpfenrun war. Schade, dass ich den nich gekriegt hab. Fang jetzt noch n paar Forellen und dann gehts heim


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (23. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Aal - petri


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## catchandfun (23. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Das hat sich doch gelohnt. #6


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs!
War noch mit nem Kumpel nachem Mittagessen bis 8 draußen. 4 Forellen wanderten in meine Gefriertruhe


----------



## Shortay (23. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Hat sich ja echt gelohnt. Wir sind jetz daheim. Bis auf minirotaugen ging gar nix  wasser muss sich noch bissle aufwärmen

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## phirania (23. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal dickes Petri an Alle Fänger....#6#6#6
Hat sich der Einsatz ja gelohnt.#h


----------



## Trollwut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.
Diesmal nur bis 12, hoffe noch einige Schlangen zu überlisten


----------



## Trollwut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kumpel hatte eben den ersten Biss, konnte ihn aber nich verwandeln


----------



## catchandfun (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt hatte der Saftsack den nächsten Biss, der ausgeschlitzt is. Der spinnt^^


----------



## mathei (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der nächste ist deiner und sitzt.


----------



## Trollwut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht so^^
Bei ihm der 4. Biss und somit der erste Fisch


----------



## Shortay (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drück die Daumen!!


----------



## zokker (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der saftsack;-)


----------



## Trollwut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste der fängt bin ich!
Weil er is jetzt nach dem 5. Biss ohne Fisch heim, hat ohnehin Frühschicht. Ich hab mir direkt die Stelle gekrallt


----------



## mathei (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

genau, jetzt gehts ab


----------



## Trollwut (25. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider garnicht - Nicht ein Zupfer. Hab heut wohl kein Glück. Werd demnächst abbrechen


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, wieder am Wasser. In ihrer Fischgeilheit vergessen die Kollegen die Gefangenen am Wasser - liegt ne richtig schöne Lachsforelle abgeschlagen am Ufer


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, sowohl Kumpel als auch ich hatten einen Biss. Allerdings nur vorsichtig und Wurm wurde nicht genommen. Is nich das Beißverhalten, das ich hier kenne


----------



## King Loui (28. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bin zur zeit in dänemark/vejers. grade am graerup see gewesen und eine 53 cm regenbogenforelle auf einen kleinen wobbler gefangen.
weiß einer wie es mit dem see direkt in vejers ist. darf man da angeln oder nicht? der ausgeber der angelkarten in vejers konnte mir das nicht sagen oder vllt hat der mich nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## Shortay (29. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 ganz sanfte bisse gegen 20:40 und 22 uhr. Konnte beides ned verwerten. Hoff heute/morgen wirds noch was mitm erstn aal 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Kaka (29. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Traum am Forellenbach. Los geht's!


----------



## DaBass (29. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg #6 Sieht gut aus :q


----------



## Shortay (29. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel glück  bei mir war die nacht ruhig , gleich stößt nochn kollege dazu und dann gehts hoffentlich heut nacht rund. Jetz erstma paar rotaugen feedern.

Bilder gestern abend:









gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Kaka (29. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher 2 Forellen. Leider die falschen. Regenbogen. Natürlich schonend abgehakt und wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Shortay (29. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf wurm hat nen kumpel den ersten hecht statt aal...da schonzeit schwimmt er natürlich wieder. Essen gabs auch noch.  Und jetz heissts weiter hoffen


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte eigentlich speziell auf Grundeln raus. Barbe mit 2 und mit 5 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Diesmal am See, neben anfüttern wollt ich mal n paar stunden raussetzen


----------



## Shortay (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich probiers mal wieder auf aal, kann aber nur bis 19 uhr bleiben dann muss ich heim. Einen biss vor 30min und zu früh angeschlagen...


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur nicht aufgeben, das wird schon


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also Fischaktion is sehr gut, einige gehn hoch und viele blubbern rum. Wart jetzt nur noch darauf, dass eine Rute abrennt


----------



## Shortay (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

18:30 ne kleine forelle, 19 uhr musst ich dann zum frauchen  nächste woche nächster versuch! 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Besser als bei mir.
Die Fische ham mir n Aprilscherz gespielt. Echt heftig, was für Kaliber gedprungen sin, meine Stelle war n Whirlpool, aber gefangen hab ich keinen


----------



## porscher (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

live aus manchester: 1:0 gegen bayern!


----------



## Fips (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war heut zum Forellenangeln an der ilm und hab drei Stück gefangen, die größte war allerdings 25cm. Vier stück sind ausgestiegen, aber die waren auch noch minderjährig. Aber immerhin mal Fische gesehen#6


----------



## porscher (1. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz schon wieder. Karpfen keiner, hab dann auf Brassen gefeedert. Wenigstens das ging gut. Ca 10 stück


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mangels Fangerfolg bin ich mal wieder n bischen auf Erkundungstour gegangen. Die Hechte gleichen dank dem Forellenbesatz eher Kugelfischen, die Aale stehn ufernah in Armreichweite, noch 2 Wochen, dann muss man beim Nachtangeln die Hosenbeine zubinden, und die Brassen fangen wirklich schon an zu laichen.
Wirklich erstaunlich, wieviel nachts ufernah abgeht


----------



## Bassey (2. April 2014)

Sitzen auch sei 15 Uhr am wasser. Jedoch ausser einem flusskrebs und einem Kaulbarsch bisher nix...


----------



## Boerni (2. April 2014)

60cm huuuuyaaaa das war es einfach Wert!


----------



## nordbeck (3. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boah! Dickes Petri.


----------



## mathei (3. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sauber. 60 cm gibt es nicht immer . petri


----------



## Isarfischerin (3. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ui. Das hat sich doch gelohnt!  Petri,

Isarfischerin


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri auch von mir.

Eben um 10 n 300m Sprint hingelegt. Gerade, wenn man mal guckt, was bei anderen so los is.
18 Pfund


----------



## phirania (3. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri an die Fänger..#6#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mit boardie schwefelkies am See, wollten eigentlich auf Karpfen feedern. Eben einen sehr willkommenen Beifang erwischt


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es wird doch mit dem Zielfisch


----------



## KleinerWaller (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu dem dicken Aal!

Ich bin heute auch das erste Mal auf Aal draußen. Habe seit 17 Uhr Feierabend und bin seit kurzem am Wasser. Bis gerade hat es geregnet wie aus Eimern. Die Schauer sind etwas zu früh dran.. waren gar nicht vorhergesagt . Egal . Alle Ruten sind draußen, jetzt erstmal abwarten :m


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir 
Der nächste Satzer für den Petrineuling


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der zeigts mir richtig, ich muss jetzt langsam was auf die matte legen


----------



## mathei (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gib gas


----------



## Trollwut (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleichstand. Hatten eben nen Doppeldrill, er brasse, ich karpfen. Direkt danach noch n zweiter kleiner


----------



## mathei (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na also geht doch. petri


----------



## KleinerWaller (4. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sind um 22.30 Uhr gegangen. Hatte einen extremen Biss. Es war so schön ruhig und ich war richtig entspannt. Plötzlich habe ich Biss, dass sie Rute mit der Spitze im Wasser lag. Wenn der Rutenhalter nicht die Rolle gestoppt hätte, wäre wohl sie ganze Rute baden gegangen. Bis ich an der Rute war war kein Fisch mehr an der anderen Seite. Und ich habe nicht lange gebraucht 
Da noch mehrere Fetzen Wurm am Haken waren habe ich kein Plan welcher Fisch es war.  Die Aale fressen Erfahrungsgemäß gleich. Und die Waller, selbst die kleinen, lutschen den Köder eigentlich innerhalb der einen Sekunde ab oder?

Habt ihr eine Idee? So einen heftigen Biss habe ich noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich würde auf Aal tippen . Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die großen erstmal richtig ordentlich draufknallen, so als "Bisstest" um dann ganz langsam und vorsichtig zu speißen. Wenn man beim heftigen Biss anschlägt, zieht man nur den Haken aus dem Maul


----------



## ayron (5. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barbe , wenn Fließgewässer.


----------



## KleinerWaller (5. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war es grad anders herum beim Aal. Die kleinen haben immer Ordentlich die Rute wackeln lassen und mein größter war ganz vorsichtig. Da hat man die Glocke kaum bimmeln gehört. Ja ist ein Fließgewässer.. Kocher.


----------



## nordbeck (5. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann auch karpfen, Hecht, Zander oder Barsch gewesen sein.


----------



## Haenger (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor gut 20 Minuten! ￼
Der erste Flusskarpfen für 2014! ￼

Auf nen 16mm stinking red
20 Pfund hatte der Bursche.



Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So... Das Bild natürlich [emoji6]





Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na läuft doch..!


----------



## Trollwut (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Ich bin auch auf Dicken draußen. Eben Basislager fertig aufgebaut


----------



## zokker (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Tollwut

Ich schau heute Abend noch paar mal rein, ob was kommt.

Will heute Abend auch noch los, auf Aal. Wenn ich am Wasser bin ist aber schon duster, also nix mit Fotos. Außer es beißt natürlich was ordentliches.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Verdammt... eben kommt ne schön dicke bachforelle auf meinen spinner geschossen, schiesst dran vorbei, springt ausm wasser und weg war se... :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DJ-Sancho (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So jetzt sitzt der zokker. Hab die knicklichter von do dringelassen, die leuchten immer noch top. Gezuppelt hat noch nix. 2 angeln mit fisch, 1 mit wurm. So bis um 23 uhr werde ich wohl bleiben. Es regnet und kein schirm.


----------



## Daniel SN (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> So jetzt sitzt der zokker. Hab die knicklichter von do dringelassen, die leuchten immer noch top. Gezuppelt hat noch nix. 2 angeln mit fisch, 1 mit wurm. So bis um 23 uhr werde ich wohl bleiben. Es regnet und kein schirm.



Wo sitzt du denn?


----------



## mathei (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> So jetzt sitzt der zokker. Hab die knicklichter von do dringelassen, die leuchten immer noch top. Gezuppelt hat noch nix. 2 angeln mit fisch, 1 mit wurm. So bis um 23 uhr werde ich wohl bleiben. Es regnet und kein schirm.


das gute ist, die haare werden nicht nass. :q hol was raus.


----------



## zokker (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wo sitzt du denn?



Torfstich bei malchin


----------



## Trollwut (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil allen Mitsitzern 

Eben ne dicke Brasse, von der gibts kein Foto, weil direkt im Wasser abgehakt


----------



## zokker (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> das gute ist, die haare werden nicht nass. :q hol was raus.



Ha ha ha, ich hab nicht weniger haare wie früher. Die sind bloss wo anders.


----------



## zokker (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum plieten tollwut.

Regen hat aufgehört, war auch nicht all zu doll.

Nicht ein zuppel.


----------



## Trollwut (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gehst schon heim?
Ich hab eben mein allabendliches Seeuferbegutachten gemacht, und zwei Aale gesehn. Einer faul am rumliegen, den anderen aktiv beim Köderfisch nachstellen. Echt interessant, hab ich so noch nie gesehn


----------



## zokker (6. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie konntest du die denn sehen? Ist doch dunkel und bei licht verdünnisieren die sich doch sofort.

Ich pack jetzt zusammen, war eine null nummer.


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kopflampfe mit Rotlichtfilter. Warum die nich sofort weg warn kann ich aber auch nich erklärn.

Bei mir ging garnichts auf die bescheidenen Bloody Chicken Boilies. Die ham mir noch nie n Fisch gebracht. In Zukunft fisch ich nur noch mit Pellets, Mais und Erdnuss.
Wenigstens geschlafen wie ein Baby.


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben Zeug soweit schon zamgepackt gehabt, und dann nochma n ultrageiler Biss auf Wurm. Wenn der Bissanzeiger bei offenem Bügel in nen Dauerton geht heißt das schon was. Leider vor lauter Aufregung viel zu früh angeschlagen. Vllt war ja das mein Meteraal


----------



## BaRkEeY (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zweite Karpfensession, bisher immer noch keiner 2014..
Ich kanns mir nicht erklären.. 3 Tage vorgefüttert, überall aktive Fische und Nachts gabs nur ein paar Piepser.. hatte mir nen Fang erhofft, aber so wird das nichts:/

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnschx (11. April 2014)

Ihr müsst kleine 16 mm boilies verwenden, fruchtig, und nur zwei hände voll 1 m um den köder verstreuen. Ich konnte in unterschiedlichen gewässern so schon tolle fänge verzeichnen. Kein vorfüttern. Dazu ist es noch zu kalt. (13-15 grad wassertemperatur)

Gruss jan


----------



## Haenger (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seh ich ähnlich...
Weizen zum vorfüttern...Mit Weizen und kleinen Pellets im Pva säckchen und nicht allzu großem Hakenköder, sprich 16er Murmel. 
Hatte bei mir letztendlich auch die Wende gebracht. 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## BaRkEeY (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mach mir schnell Pva säckchen fertig und guck dann mal wie's kommt 
Weizen und 16mm füttere und fische ich sowieso meistens 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, wie Donschu schon indirekt sagte... weniger ist manchmal mehr! 
Die Erfahrung kann ich rückwirkend auf die letzten Wochen bestätigen...
Ob du das jetzt noch rumgerissen bekommst??
Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen.
Wenn boillies nicht funktioniert haben, haben mir auch oft kleine 6mm Pellets als dreier Kette den Fisch gebracht.
Vorteil: kurze AuflöseZeit und somit hohe lockwirkung
Nachteil: kurze Auflösezeit ;-)

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## kridkram (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo, sitze auch gerade an, bis auf ne 25er Rotfeder und paar zupplern auf Made am Grund war noch nix. Gestern hatte ich hier auf Maden nen 55er u 65er Aal, allerdings spät Nachmittags. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haenger (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Außer ner Fledermaus die sich eben in meiner Schnur verfangen hatte >> nüchts! 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (11. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bleib über nacht auf Aal. Eine Rute mit Krebsschwanz, eine mit Wurm. Bisher 2 vorsichtige Bisse auf Wurm.

Und es gibt wieder coole Tigerschnegel am See, die jetzt 5-6 Jahre verschwunden waren


----------



## phirania (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bleib über nacht auf Aal. Eine Rute mit Krebsschwanz, eine mit Wurm. Bisher 2 vorsichtige Bisse auf Wurm.
> 
> Und es gibt wieder coole Tigerschnegel am See, die jetzt 5-6 Jahre verschwunden waren
> Anhang anzeigen 217098



Sieht doch wie ein guter Köder aus....


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin doch nich verrückt und lang die an. Deren Schleim wirste noch schlechter los als Aalschleim.
Ein ca 60er isses geworn.


----------



## phirania (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nich verrückt und lang die an. Deren Schleim wirste noch schlechter los als Aalschleim.
> Ein ca 60er isses geworn.



Na denn mal Petri#6
Sehen aber schön aus die Viecherle


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den Aal hab ich eben wieder schwimmen lassen. Soll wieder kommen, wenn er nen Meter hat. Die Krebsschwanzrute hat sich auch einer gepackt, und irgendwo rumgewickelt. Mal gucken ob der noch los lässt


----------



## richi23 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen an der Elbe bei Martinskirchen aber bis auf einen kleinen Brassen geht gar nix 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sodele...
Das camp steht, die Ruten sind gewässert, der Grill ist an [emoji2]
Es wird Sommer! 



Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz auf Karpfen. Wollt eig woanders hin, aber mein ehemaliger Jugendleiter und n paar Kumpels warn vorne gehockt, hab mich also angeschlossen.
Die sin zwar schon alle gut lustig, aber wenigstens abs Steak 

Hatte nen dicken Run auf Tigernuss, is aber ausgestiegen


----------



## DJ-Sancho (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sitz auf Karpfen. Wollt eig woanders hin, aber mein ehemaliger Jugendleiter und n paar Kumpels warn vorne gehockt, hab mich also angeschlossen.
> Die sin zwar schon alle gut lustig, aber wenigstens abs Steak
> 
> Hatte nen dicken Run auf Tigernuss, is aber ausgestiegen



Junge junge was würd ich dafür geben auch JEDEN abend ans wasser zu können!!!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber nur mit Wein Weib Und Gesang.....:l


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2014)

Ab Montag wieder Uni, dann also nur am We 

So, der Zweite Biss bei mir. Die anern hocken bisher mit ihren High-Tech Boilies erfolglos 

Kichererbse und Brotfrucht


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo petri. schöner fisch


----------



## zokker (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut.

Sitz auch am wasser und pack jetzt gleich zusammen.
Ich hab einen neuen platz für ne mülldeponie gefunden. GENAU HIER.


----------



## zokker (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ebend beim reinkurbeln, nicht mal losgezogen, war einfach dran. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## mathei (12. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ebend beim reinkurbeln, nicht mal losgezogen, war einfach dran. Schwimmt wieder.


wie groß war die schleie. hatte letzte saison auch 2 als beifang. 30 cm.


----------



## zokker (13. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Ahnung, Schleie ist bei uns nix besonderes, gibt es zu hauf in den Torfstichen. Ich schätze so mal 35-40 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu der schönen Schleie.
Bei mir wr die Nacht ruhig, die anderen haben 2 kleinere rausgekitzelt.
Bin jetzt auch nur wach, weil mir son Forellenspezialist über die Rute geschmissen geschmissen hat, und anstatt zu merken, dass er nur in meiner Schnur meine komplette Montage rausgezerrt hat. 
Ich komm ausm Zelt und schlag an, weil Bisssnzeiger piept. Dem Kerl fliegt die Rute aus der Hand und er regt sich furchtbar auf. Is ja nich so, als hätte man Sonntag in der früh genug Plätze am See, ne, man schmeißt lieber andern Leuten in die Schnüre.
Bin jetzt wenigstens früh genug wach, und sitz heut Mittag mit Boardie Hümpfi am Main


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Trollwut (13. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 Barben, viele Grundeln, viele Ukeleis, ein paar dicke Rotaugen und 2 Barsche. So langsam am zusammenpacken


----------



## Der_Spinner (14. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin grade am Kanal und am Andern Ufer unterm Busch hab ich viele große Kreise gesehen. Hab mich echt gewundert was das sein kann, aber nach langem Beobachten hab ich erkannt, dass es sich wohl um Brachsen beim Ablaichen handelt. Ein richtiges Spektakel, denn einige davon können sich sicher zur 60+ Klasse zählen. Versuche jetzt n paar gute Fotos zu machen, wird aber schwer bei dem trüben Wasser!


----------



## Shortay (14. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider zu klein und darf wieder schwimmen, aber wunderschön!!






gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (14. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein wurf später ne wuchtbrumme, und vorm ufer abgeschüttel...

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (14. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





So letzte kurve abblinkern und dann nach haus und wohl nen döner essen 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (14. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So nachdem noch nen sichtbarer fischrücken angeworfen wurd und dieser sichtlich unbeeindruckt am spinner sehr lässig vorbeigeschwommen ist wird jetz zusammengepackt 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## DJ-Sancho (18. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetz gehts raus an den vereinsweiher mal ne schöne hecht-session starten um die saison ein zu läuten! Das warten hat ein ende... endlich!!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## robdasilva (18. April 2014)

Alles hergerichtet.


----------



## robdasilva (18. April 2014)

Jetzt wirds ungemütlich. Graupelschauer.


----------



## BaRkEeY (18. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade ist mir der erste Run des Tages ausgeschlitzt Schade.. bin mir aber sicher, dass noch was kommt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (18. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (18. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow echt schöne Stimmung 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (18. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo,da lässt es sich aushalten....


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorallem wenn noch ein schöner Fisch beißt


----------



## BaRkEeY (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Mir wars zu kalt, ich fahr jetzt wieder ans Wasser

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shortay (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen seit heute morgen um sieben zu dritt am see. 2 brassen davon ein klodeckel 




Joe ausm board 2 kleinere karpfen.
und  kumpel der glückspilz zieht das hier raus....










Und weiter gehts 


gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## jigga1986 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wasn das oO


----------



## Carsten83 (19. April 2014)

Gute Frage. Auf jeden fall mal nen dickes Petri


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht mal stark nach nem Koi aus. Wenn es nicht sogar schon eine Kreuzung Koi und Schuppi ist.


----------



## jigga1986 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Goldkarpfen?


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr geiler Fisch!
Petri


----------



## Corinna68 (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der sieht ja geil aus Petri dem Fänger


----------



## mathei (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Wasn das oO


chinäsischer karpfen


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heut mittag 2 klodeckel auf pellet. Mal gucken, was die Nacht bringt


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben hats unter nem überhängenden Baum in der Nähe richtig gerumpelt. Bin zum gucken hin, lag ein Satzkarpfen ziemlich zerpflückt halb am Ufer. Is aber bevor ich n Foto machen konnte abgehaun.
Ich weiß, wo ich mich demnächst auf Waller hinsetz!


----------



## Shortay (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns gabs zum schluss noch nen Hecht. 
Mini Rotauge gefeedert 5cm, knallt der drauf und lässt ned los bis er im Kescher war :`D
war ziemlich mager und dank schonzeit schwimmt der wieder.

Knappe Stunde später macht der das selbe einfach nochmal...
Kopfschlag und weg war er mitm Rotauge, war wohl zu Faul zum selbst jagen...


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir heut mittag 2 klodeckel auf pellet




Welcher Geschmack?


----------



## Fun Fisher (19. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Shortay
Das kenne ich auch, hatte ich  vor 2 Jahren auch mal mehrfach. Liegt in den meisten Fällen aber nicht daran, dass sie zu faul wären selbst zu jagen, sondern aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf verletzte Beutefische angewiesen sind.
Ich habe das beobachten können, als ich innerhalb eines Tages 4-5 mal den selben Hecht dran hatte (deutlich markante Verletzung). Der war auch ähnlich abgemagert, dass der einfach alles genommen hat was dem vor die Schnauze geschwommen ist.. 
Das war aber nicht das einzige Mal, ich hab das öfter mal, dass mir die Hechte meine Weißfische auf dem Weg zum Ufer vom Vordach mopsen.
Ist aber immer wieder spektakulär zu sehen, wie die sich den Köderfisch unter der Oberfläche reinballern. vorletztes Jahr hatte ich das auch einmal an einer alten Tonkuhle (die sonst niemand geangelt), dass mir ein Hecht ein ca. 20-25cm großes eiskalt beim Drill vernichtet. Das spektakuläre daran war, dass die Tonkuhle äußerst klares Wasser hat und ich so zusehen konnte, wie das Rotauge in ca. 2,5m Tiefe in einem riesigen Maul verschwindet. Den Hecht schätze ich im Nachhinein auf locker 1m (eher Richtung 1,10m). Da wird das Stippen selbst zum Adrenalinkick!


----------



## Haenger (20. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach herrje [emoji15]
eben gerade...
nen Monsterklodeckel mit deformiertem Kiemendeckel!
So'n Exemplar hatte ich auch noch nicht...




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Welcher Geschmack?




Hailbut.

Hab leider viel zu gut geschlafen 
Jetzt wird abgebaut


----------



## Haenger (20. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer noch am Wasser...
Außer dem Klodeckel ein Fisch heute morgen beim Drill verloren. :-(
Setz jetzt alles auf die verbleibenden 90 Minuten.

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (24. April 2014)

Bin grade auf Karpfen los, die schwimmen aber alle an meinen Wurm vorbei  
In ne Bucht rein, vielleichtt fressen se ja wenn se raus kommen


----------



## d0ni (24. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel ging nicht, aber nen schöner sonnenuntergang


----------



## d0ni (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erster Kaulbarsch überhaupt, ist schon mal nen schöner Start


----------



## Franz_16 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oha.. der ist aber gut genährt


----------



## d0ni (25. April 2014)

Weiß a net wo der die Würmer no hinstopfen wollt^^


----------



## wusel345 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe früher auch schon einige Kaulis gefangen, aber so einen Mordsbrocken noch nicht. #6


----------



## zokker (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So angeln sind drinn. Mal sehen was die nacht so bringt.


----------



## mathei (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

geht es heute endlich auf aal zokker. wünsche maximalen erfolg


----------



## zokker (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na ich glaub das wird nix. Der see hat in großen teilen erst 12 grad. Mit wurm angeln ist nicht, zuviel weißfisch. Hab jetzt alles auf fisch. Na mal sehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir haben schon Aal im Boot. Hoffe du auch schon. 
Bis jetzt nur auf Wurm. Hoffen das Köderfisch auch noch genommen wird.


----------



## zokker (25. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf wurm geht nicht, ist nach 5 min ab oder plötz dran. Auf fisch noch noch nix.


----------



## zokker (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wt ist jetzt auf 11 grad runtergegangen und ich werde ganz schön durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie siehts aus? Wir beenden grad die Tour bzw grad heim gekommen.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schau mal ins Tagebuch Zokker. Da hab ich erklärt warum Wurm so gut war bei uns heute.


----------



## zokker (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja schau ich gleich mal nach, danke.
So, ich seh noch mal nach, ne eimer ist leer.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man da haut man sich die Nacht um die Ohren und muss mit leeren Händen nach Hause. So etwas finde ich beim Aal angeln immer besonders schlimm. Spreche da aus sehr langer Erfahrung.


----------



## KleinerWaller (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir waren gestern auch am Wasser vom mittags bis nachts.. nicht ein Fisch. Bei uns blüht momentan die Braunalge, deshalb gebe ich ihr einfach mal die Schuld


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch am Wasser vom mittags bis nachts.. nicht ein Fisch. Bei uns blüht momentan die Braunalge, deshalb gebe ich ihr einfach mal die Schuld



Das ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit
 :m


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, ich hab meinen Aalansitz gerade abbrechen müssen..

Da ist mir mein Leben doch zu wertvoll, um bei starkem Gewitter an einem See mit Umrandung von ca. 40m hohen Bäumen angeln zu müssen.


----------



## mathei (26. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

rutenspitze ins wasser und weiter gehts.
nein natürlich nicht, spass bei seite .


----------



## Tobi92 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Leute 
Heute das erste mal im Jahr auf Aal und die Aktion hält sich nicht in Grenzen.
Sind zu viert seit ner Stunde am Weiher und dürfen uns schon über diese 3 Exemplare freuen 
Besonders freut mich der mit 77cm!







Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (27. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja perfekt...
 Weiter so!!!
 Da ist bestimmt noch nicht Schluss.


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin zwar nicht am Wasser habe mich aber so gefühlt.. (durch meine nassen Schuhe). Habe gerade Würmer gesucht.  So viele habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erwischt. Eimer voll. Dann kann morgen ans Wasser gehen!


----------



## Tobi92 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind noch bis halb 11 geblieben und konnten noch zwei aale landen.
Mussten leider etwas früh fahren, da wir heute alle aufstehen müssen, aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich mehr als zufrieden 



Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (29. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Aal ist gefangen. Alle Ruten sind frisch beködert und warten auf den nächsten Abnehmer.


----------



## Förde-Burns (29. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ! In der Ostsee ging nichts.. nur massig Köhler


----------



## Daniel SN (30. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit 2 Aalen beende ich die Nacht. Einen richtig schönen leider am Ufer verloren. 
Ich könnte immer noch heulen...
Kann man den Köhler gut räuchern? 
Wenn ja tausche Köhler gegen Aal.


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. April 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaube so langsam echt, dass ich das angeln verlernt habe.
Nach dem 5. Versuch dieses Jahr immer noch keinen Aal gekriegt. 5 mal eiskalt abgeschneidert ohne einen einzigen Biss. Das kann doch echt nicht angehen..


----------



## Xylence (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es sag bei uns in der letzten Zeit auch echt mies aus. Wir wollen morgen nochmal los. Mal sehen ob wir was kriegen.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo und wie angelt ihr denn zur Zeit?
Sucht euch eine schöne Stelle am See die sich schnell erwärmt und wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt vom Boot oder Gewässer Kenntnisse habt sucht euch Strukturen wo ihr angelt. Und den Köderfisch könnt ihr noch getrost weg lassen. Das dauert bestimmt noch 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Haenger (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na läuft doch gut an... [emoji2]
Die erste Nase 2014.

Hat sich die Halibut Pellets reingehauen. 





Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einfach direkt am Ufer, wo es sandig und seicht is und ein Baum darf auch ruhig daneben stehen. Da den Tauwurm auslegen.
So funktionierts bei uns immer.
Gestern auch wieder 2 gefangen und diesen Esox mit 4 Kilo nachts auf fluoreszierenden Gummi.






Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs heut meinen ersten Marmorkarpfen, und ich hätte schon auf nen großen Hecht gehofft 

Ansonsten gabs noch 5 kleinere Hechte

Glaub ich muss noch mit Köderfisch los jetzt dann


----------



## Shortay (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurzansitz fuer 2 std. Eine rute mit yellow zombie und eine mot miniboilie erdbeer am baggersee. Bis jetz ists ruhig


----------



## Flussmonster (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin seid Mittwoch Abend am See, bis jetzt 4 Schuppis, zwischen 4 und 11 Kilo!  
Springen tun sie zwar im flachen, ich hatte aber alle Bisse auf 7 Metern.


----------



## Bolli82 (2. Mai 2014)

Heute 6 Stunden Ansitz mit 16mm Bloody Chicken. Nichts.

Nur an der Wurmrute ein BabyBarsch von 15 cm


----------



## Trollwut (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Studentenfutter 
Heute dritter Tag füttern, nach 10 Minuten hat sich der erste Karpfen an der Oberfläche gezeigt


----------



## Haenger (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter Schwede...
Arschkalt!!
Mal schauen was der Tag so bringt!?

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhuuu...
Vorhin noch nen Fisch nach nem Fallbiss verloren und ordentlich Frust geschoben, vor 10 min. dann Besuch von diesem Bursche bekommen! 
Mit 6 Kilo nicht der größte, hat aber ordentlich rabatz gemacht.

Freu mich jedenfalls grad mega über den hübschen Kerl 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Coole Sache, Glückwunsch zum Fisch und danke fürs zeitnahe berichten hier!!
KLASSE!!


----------



## Haenger (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dankeschön! 

2 Stunden mach ich noch, vielleicht geht ja noch was!? 

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sxchsxn_Xnglxr (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach einigen 45er Karpfen bin ich mal auf den Hecht umgestiegen. Keine 10 mal ausgewurfen hab ich auch mein ersten Hecht landen können ...


Bin dann ein etwas größeres Gebiet abgegangen.
Leider kein 2ter Hecht am Haken. Man könnte denken ich solls nicht gleich übertreiben, doch siehe da.

Ich gehe nochmal an die erste Stelle, da lacht mich der 2te, wieder nach wenigen Würfen an .


Mit 47 und 57 nicht die größten, hab mich aber gefreut wie ein Schneekönig ....


----------



## robdasilva (5. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Fangfotos vom letzten Trip der Boehsen Siluroz an der Wertach.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern - ich muss leider gerade aufräumen #t

Aber endlich habe ich eine sinnvolle Nutzung für das Gastbett meiner kleinen Neffen gefunden. Zumindest ein Teil meiner Ruten kann sich jetzt dort ausruhen  

Vielleicht überträgt sich ja auch die Energie der Ruten auf die Träume der zwischenzeitlich dort Schlafenden...


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab eben wieder die Piranhas gefüttert. Is mittlerweile schlimmer als in der Forellenzucht 
Aber der Waller hat den See mittlerweile ja leergefressen.


----------



## Shortay (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad mal noch schnell 3-4 boilies nagefüttert dann kanns morgen losgehn! 





gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Gewässer 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shortay (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke , sind 3 seen nebeneinander  und darf seit ner woche dort angeln. Morgen gehts los! Hoffe ich schaffs bei zeit ausm gschäft 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzt du am selben See? 
Sieht sehr änhlich wie bei mir aus 

War eben 3 Stunden gufieren, konnte 6 Hechte knapp über Schonmaß fangen, alle schwimmen wieder


----------



## SveMa (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Als Schneider gehe ich zumindest nicht nach Hause, 19er Barsch aus dem Elbe Seitenkanal.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2014)

Ich hab einen dicken Stockfisch, der noch n Wobbler im Maul hatte und 4   Schonmaßhechte


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade noch n Eimerfisch


----------



## Shortay (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut , nein denke nicht 
So nun gehts weiter hoff vor 19 uhr wirds nich ungemütlich...
Und petri zum eimerfisch! 




Eine mit yellow zombie und ne feeder die mich hoffentlich bald entschneidert *grins*


gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach knapp 2 std keine bremse an der boilierute die schreit ubd auch kein minimaler zupfer an der feeder. Hab jetz andre stellen angeschmissen und es wird immer grauer da oben....:S

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab die Woche mit der Spinnrute glaubich mehr Dreck als Fisch gefangen. N Eimer, halbe Baumstämme und eben n gammligen Aal. Pfui


----------



## Shortay (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sitzen zu 2 und hoffen auf den ersten 2014. Bis 23 uhr bleibe ma!

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Erster neckarkarpfen auf tauwurm mit aallockspray


----------



## nordbeck (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Aber bei der Namensgebung musst du nochmal nachbessern


----------



## Shortay (8. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad gemerkt nordbeck, war mitm tippen mal wieder schneller wie mitm hirn 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, sin bis jetzt zu 4, seit 3 Stunden sitzen wir.
7 Bisse, 5 Fische.
Kollege hat gleich richtig zugeschlagen.
37 Pfund


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sorry, 33 nicht 37 Pfund.
Hab eben noch n Satzer erwischt


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile der 11. Fisch.
Der neue größte Fisch bis jetzt:
Diesmal wirklich 37 Pfund


----------



## nordbeck (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse! Da habt ihr ja ganz schön abgeräumt


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie macht Ihr ein Selfi, wenn Ihr den Fisch "im Arm" habt?  (und alleine seid)


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2014)

Stativ, selbstauslöser mit 20 fotos. Stativ muss halt vorher ausgerichtet werden.

Nordbeck: sind gerade mal ca 7 stunden da.
Eben während dem schreiben, 15 pfund


----------



## Bolli82 (9. Mai 2014)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Stativ, selbstauslöser mit 20 fotos. Stativ muss halt vorher ausgerichtet werden.  Nordbeck: sind gerade mal ca 7 stunden da. Eben während dem schreiben, 15 pfund



Traumgewässer was?!


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Goldfisch Becken 4 mal 4 Meter.....

Ne aber mal dickes Petri schöne Fische..#6#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch 
Mittlerweile ca 18 Fische, aber kein besonders nennenswerter mehr. Dafür jetzt n Regenbogensatzer


----------



## nobbi1962 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Angeln war ja schon mal erfolgreich
und jetzt noch am Ende vom Regenbogen das Goldtöpfchen finden 
petri heil


mfg nobbi


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut, man ihr holt ja fische raus.
Ich lieg auch auf dem wasser, stelle dem aal nach.
Ist zwar scheiß wetter (regenschauer, windig) aber was solls, kann man sich nicht aussuchen. Gebissen hat noch nix, aber die nacht ist ja noch lang. Habs mir schön gemütlich gemacht.
Auf der herfahrt, 5km peene, habe ich 7 biber gesehen, die nehmen auch langsam überhand.


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke euch
> Mittlerweile ca 18 Fische, aber kein besonders nennenswerter mehr. Dafür jetzt n Regenbogensatzer
> Anhang anzeigen 218303



 echt geil,sieht aus wie eine Pyramide im Hintergrund.


----------



## Plietischig (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist zwar scheiß wetter (regenschauer, windig) aber was solls, kann man sich nicht aussuchen. [...]



Dieses vermeindlich unangenehme, fand ich "früher" immer sehr gemütlich. In dem Falle bedauer ich es ein wenig das ich zu 100% auf Spinfischen umgestellt habe.

Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Zokker

Dein Boot ist ja verdammt ordentlich aufgeräumt. 
Wenn ich manchmal überlege wie das bei uns aussieht... Oh Gott oh Gott!


----------



## zokker (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die blumen.
Hier hat jedes ding seinen platz.
Sucherei und umhergeklapper kann ich hier nicht brauchen.;-)
1 riesenplötz und 2 mal abgfressen war bis jetzt.


----------



## Haenger (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live vom Wasser...

und ein paar Minuten her! [emoji6]

25 Pfund und der dritte Flusskarpfen 2014! [emoji2]




Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke für die blumen.
> Hier hat jedes ding seinen platz.
> Sucherei und umhergeklapper kann ich hier nicht brauchen.;-)
> 1 riesenplötz und 2 mal abgfressen war bis jetzt.



Das macht doch auch keinen Spaß. 
Aber du bist ja auch alleine. Bei uns kommt oft gute Laune auf, wenn ich nur daran denke das ein Kilo Aal dran hängt und ich hinter mir nur höre... Wo ist denn der Kescher?|bigeyes

Aber sowas gehört dazu:m
Macht ja sonst auch keinen Spaß.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sin bei glaube ich 25 oder 26 Karpfen. Eben hab ich nen Hecht auf Ansage mit Gummifisch gefangen.
Aber Bissfrequenz hat deutlich nachgelassen :/


----------



## Trollwut (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile über 30 Fische.
Eben Rambo mit 29 Pfund


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut Ihr habt aber eien nette Bissfrequenz. Die scheinen ja mächtig Hunger zu haben.


----------



## mathei (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mittlerweile über 30 Fische.
> Eben Rambo mit 29 Pfund
> Anhang anzeigen 218325


jetzt reicht es aber. #6 ab zum studieren. du mußt dich um meine rente kümmern. :q:m natürlich petri |wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fang ja nichts besonderes, nur meine Gäste haben Glück 
Bissfrequenz hat im Vergleich zu gestern stark nachgelassen.
Haben mittlerweile wahrscheinlich alle an den Platz gewöhnten Fische gefangen.
Hab innerhalb von 10 Tagen ca 100kg Futter an den richtigen 3Stellen gefüttert.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mittlerweile über 30 Fische.
> Eben Rambo mit 29 Pfund
> Anhang anzeigen 218325



So muss das sein!!!
#6


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boardie Nachtschwärmer hat heut Nacht um 2 n ca 16 Pfund Graser verlorn


----------



## Casso (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Junge junge bin ich neidisch! War am vergangenen Wochenende auch über Nacht weg und hatte nicht einen Biss zu verzeichnen. Frage mich noch immer was wir falsch machen #d Das ganze Jahr läuft bisher mehr schlecht als recht ... 

Aber natürlich petri an alle Fänger! Freu mich für euch! :m

Gruß.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir 
Karpfen hat jetzt stark nachgelassen.
Heute Nacht noch ein Satzer, einer mit 10 Pfund und ich eben einen mit 12 Pfund.
Nachtschwärmer hat noch einen 68er Hecht erwischt.
Sin grad schon am zusammenbaun.
Ausführlicher Bericht folgt


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir warten gespannt....


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz vorm gehen konnte Nachtschwärmer nochmal einen 68er Hecht fangen. Unter Garantie allerdings nicht der selbe. (Denn der ist zu Filets geworden.)

Mein Bericht kommt wahrscheinlich im Laufe der Woche |wavey:


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: sehr interessant euren angeltrip live zu verfolgen, stillt ein wenig das verlangen wenn man selbst zuhause krank im Bett liegt.
Wie lang wart ihr denn jetzt unterwegs?

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Freut mich, dass es unterhält 
Waren von Freitag halb 7 morgens bis heute um ca 19 uhr.
Allerdings hab ich die Stellen auch 10 Tage intensiv vorbereitet.
Ich wünsch dir ne gute Besserung!


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok....netter Ausflug
Danke

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bericht is online!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4127196&posted=1#post4127196


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, fahr jetzt heim, nachdem ich drei von den nichtsichträuberhechten gefangen hab


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hätte eben beim heimfahrn die Wahl zwischen Reh und Hasenbraten gehabt. Gut, dass ich an den betreffenden Stellen schon automatisch langsam fahr


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wär doch beides lecker.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Sitz wieder.
Hab leider erfahren müssen, dass die komplette Woche die Menschlichen Fischgeier des Vereins auf unserem Platz von letzter Woche saßen und alles abgeschlagen haben, was irgendwie nach Fisch aussah.
Ärgert mich zwar ziemlich, aber kann ich nichts ändern.
Die biologische Lösung wird aber bei den meisten nichtmehr all zu lang auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade das erste mal mit meinem junior am Wasser. Leider noch kein biss, aber ich hoffe wenigstens ein Weißfisch beißt... Grüße Daniel

Gesendet von meinem WT19i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gesendet von meinem WT19i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 218578
> 
> 
> Sitz wieder.
> ...




die schlagen echt die dicken karpfen ab? alter falter |bigeyes


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was will man mit denen, schmecken doch eh nich wirklich! 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von den großen hoffentlich keinen. Zumal wir ja ab 60 oder 65 wieder schonmaß haben. Naja, Gewässerwart wird die nächste zeit mal verstärk nachgucken


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, der zokker liegt auch mal wieder auf dem see.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder auf Aal Zocker?


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na selbsverständlich. 1 biss auf fisch hatte ich auch schon. Leider war es nur ein barsch der sich das leben nehmen wollte. Zz liege ich auf 3 m, wenn es dunkel wird geht es aber wieder ins flache, so 0,5-1 m. Das wasser ist dort 3 grad wärmer und gibt viele kleinfische dort.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unangefütterte Stelle.
Nur n paar schaufeln mais versenkt.
Alle Fische auf Maiskette.
3 Stunden gubg nix, um dreiviertel 7 der schuppi mit 12 pfund, dann der spiegler mit 20 pfund und eben der graser mit 19 pfund.
1 woche hab ich für meinen zielfisch gebraucht. Wenns nur immer so laufen würd


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gestern ein wenig beim jiggen.
Konnte diesen Hecht mit 2 Kilo mit nem reel eel (Mein momentaner lieblingsköder) überzeugen.






Diesen 12 Pfund Spiegler hab ich direkt in der Schwanzflosse gehakt.
War ein harter und langer drill für meine leichte Spinnrute 







Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal schauen ob gleich die Aale beißen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich ist gut. Bei der stelle hier, hab ich schon jahrelang die erfahrung gemacht, das vor 00.30 uhr garnichts geht. Na mal sehen, hab mich gerade umgelegt.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück dir die Daumen. Aber bei uns ist die Wassertemperatur extrem abgefallen die letzte Woche. Und das mag der Aal überhaupt nicht. 0,Nix an Biss gestern gehabt. Wenn die Woche wieder so heiß wird dann wird es am Wasser erst richtig interessant.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kollege konnt noch 2 karpfen mit jeweils 14 pfund fangen.
Ich leg mich jetzt schlafen


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 01.30 uhr 1 biss, 20m schnur genommen und dann weg.
Dann um 03.45 uhr 1 ordentlicher run und auch mein erster maßiger aal dieses jahr. Um die 70cm.
Sonst weiter nichts los, liege jetzt wieder auf 3m.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dir!
Bei mir ging jetzt nichtsmehr.
War aber auch arsxxkalt


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke tollwut
Du wasserschweinbändiger;-)


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Um 01.30 uhr 1 biss, 20m schnur genommen und dann weg.
> Dann um 03.45 uhr 1 ordentlicher run und auch mein erster maßiger aal dieses jahr. Um die 70cm.
> Sonst weiter nichts los, liege jetzt wieder auf 3m.



Petri... So lange haben wir neulich nicht gemacht. Aber wenn vor 2330 nichts ging wird es auch schwierig, unseren Erfahrungen nach.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze wieder.
Sobald des nächste mal jemand sagt der Waller macht den Weißfischbestand kaputt kriegter von mir n Karpfenkescher voller Rotaugen gegen die Rübe


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Heute mittag um 12.00 uhr ein biss.
Fisch ordentlich durchgegnatscht, langsam 10 m schnur genommen und weg. Nehme mal an das das kleine sind. Mit wurm kann man nicht angeln, die nacht über auch nicht, nur plieten oder abgefressen.
Bie 18.00 bleib ich noch.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 graser und 3 normale karpfen hab ich am platz, allerdings unter der oberfläche. Schwimmbrot kann ich leider wegen den vielen rotaugen vergessen


----------



## nordbeck (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz auch seit heute vormittag an. Es tut nichts. Wetter ist bombe und die Sonne knallt. Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. 
Sind noch drei weitere Angler hier auf der Strecke. Zwei etwa 600 m rechts von mir (also noch in meiner Spur [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51])
Und einer rund 800m rechts. Der hat drei Fische bis 28 Pfund gefangen. Muss ich wohl noch mal an der Taktik feilen.


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf was angeist Nordbeck, Karpfen???


----------



## Shortay (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen seit gestern abend. Bleiben noch bis morgen. Bis auf 2 grundeln nichts...
Aber haben noch nie ne schwarze grundel gesehn...die muss in nen teertopf gefallen sein 


gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Shortay (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Bild vergessen...


----------



## nordbeck (17. Mai 2014)

zokker schrieb:


> Auf was angeist Nordbeck, Karpfen???




Karpfen ja! Erster Ansitz in diesem Jahrtausend 

Shortay, krasses Foto.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich pack gleich zusammen. Auch ich bin mal Schneider :/


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Füttern hat sich gelohnt. Nicht!


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Shortay schrieb:


> Sitzen seit gestern abend. Bleiben noch bis morgen. Bis auf 2 grundeln nichts...
> Aber haben noch nie ne schwarze grundel gesehn...die muss in nen teertopf gefallen sein
> 
> 
> gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z



So was ähnliches hat ich auch schon mal. Waren allerdings Sardinen und in einer Konserve.:q


----------



## Haenger (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hmm... verdammt ruhig heute!! [emoji58]

Gesendet von meinem ST27i mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Füttern hat sich gelohnt. Nicht!


Petri Nordbeck, was für ein seltener sch(xxxx)öner Edelfisch. Hat sich das Anfütter doch gelohnt.


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank!
Dafür wird er jetzt auch zum anfutter[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Shortay (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Haenger: zu ruhig!!!
Nacht war komplett gar nix konnten durch pennen..die andren angler haben auch alle nix gefangen, nun dritter tag tote hose. Würmer waren nedmal angeknabbert heute morgen. Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! Jetz nochma mit der feeder raus und wurm auf miniboilie erdbeer umgebaut. Um 14 uhr is dann denk aber endgültig schluss. Die bäume tropfen die ganzen tage obwohl sonne scheint, wurzeldruck, wieder was gelernt  Als entschäfigung reservier ich jetz erstma n platz beim italiener fuer heut abend 

Grüßle chris

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entschädigung und Italiener passt nicht zusammen find ich


----------



## Haenger (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ shortay
Dann geht's ja wenigstens nicht nur mir so! [emoji6]
War schon halb in selbstzweifel... nee, irgendwas ist denen heut auf den Magen geschlagen. 
Bin gedanklich auch schon bei meiner Lieblingseisdiele! [emoji3]
Stündchen noch! Drück mal allen die Daumen... mir natürlich auch! [emoji1]
Grüßle

mitten aus der Prärie


----------



## nordbeck (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück. Wetter ist wieder bombe aber es tut sich nichts.


----------



## Haenger (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja...ok... Beifang!
Zumindest kein Schneider mehr.
Hat sich je Barbe auf die zwanziger Murmel verirrt [emoji15]
Durfte natürlich direkt von der Abhakmatte wieder planschen gehen.
Ab geht's, lecker Eis essen [emoji3]

mitten aus der Prärie


----------



## Trollwut (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war wie gesagt, bis auf einen 40er Hecht auf Gufi, erfolglos. Kollege hatte einen 12 Pfund Spiegler

Aber endlich konnte ich einen der Eisvögel am See mal fotografiern


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Foto.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jep. Echt cooles Bild

Versuche gerade auch n Vogel abzulichten.
Hier in meinem "Wäldchen" schwirrt ne Albino-Amsel rum.
Sieht ungefähr so aus:
http://images.fotocommunity.de/bild...msel-49d4de80-9291-40d7-ba14-0a3b3b707970.jpg

Wenn ich mit den Hunden raus bin, folgt die Amsel uns immer auf Schritt und Tritt.

Und das schon seit 2 Jahren. 
Aber wenn ich mit Cam losbin, haut die immer ab. |kopfkrat


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Auto ist gepackt. Kombinierter Ansitz auf Hecht und karpfen. Ist ja schlimmer als im Winter 
Die köfikühltasche und meine Verpflegungsbox fehlen noch. 

In wenigen Stunden gehts Richtung Süden. 
Mehr dazu an dieser Stelle im Laufe des Wochenendes


----------



## Cassijas (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> So Auto ist gepackt. Kombinierter Ansitz auf Hecht und karpfen. Ist ja schlimmer als im Winter
> Die köfikühltasche und meine Verpflegungsbox fehlen noch.
> 
> In wenigen Stunden gehts Richtung Süden.
> Mehr dazu an dieser Stelle im Laufe des Wochenendes


 
Ist das der Golf Variant?


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht ganz so aus.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grade füttern gewesen, dabei ne halbe stunde hechte geärgert.
3 fehlattacken gehabt.
Dann hats das Gewittern angefangen und ich wollt heimfahrn - schlüsselbund weg, wasn scheiß.
Wenigstens autoschlüssel hat ich noch.

Und wo is der schlüssel dann?
Steckt in der haustür. Glück gehabt


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Cassijas schrieb:


> Ist das der Golf Variant?




Jap! Super angelauto


----------



## Cassijas (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Sieht ganz so aus.


 
Das erfreut meine gemühter. Hatte schon sorge das mein ganzen Zeug da nicht rein passt 
Wollte auch demnächst zum Ansitz übers Wochenende und war vorher nie mit dem Variant in diesem Sinne los. :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sollte kein Problem sein. Aber bedenke ich hab kein Zelt eingepackt und kein Boot dabei 
Nur nen super brolly und Futter muss ich dank eines netten Menschen vor Ort auch nicht groß einpacken


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ist doch noch voll geworden.  Abfahrt um 8 müssen die Ruten drin sein.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch so ein Spinner, der mitten in der Nacht losfährt. Würd mich ziemlich ärgern, wegen sojemandem früh aufstwhn zu müssen.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sollten uns mal zusammen tun und gemeinsam Ansitzen. Könnte lustig werden.


----------



## Seele (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Richtig so, wir sind zum Fliegenfischen schon mal Nachts um halb drei los gefahren, dass wir auch ja in der Früh dran sind  und österreich ist bei uns eher ein Katzensprung  
An den Po wird selbstverständlich nen Tag vorher los gefahren


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Camp steht. Ruten sind drin. Eine mit maiskette auf karpfen und eine mit Heringskopf auf Hecht. 

Leider regnet es jetzt auch -.-


----------



## Haenger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du glücklicher...
Unsereins muss morgen noch arbeiten bevor er wieder ans Wasser kann [emoji58]
Wünsch euch mal 'n dickes Petri, trotz Siffwetter!! [emoji3]


----------



## Tino34 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Nordbeck, vielleicht schaffst du ja den Meter beim Karpfen!!! |bigeyes
Hey wenn nicht Nordbeck wer sonst?!?  #6


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha Petri dank 
Nachdem ich hier schon zum brassenkönig ernannt wurde (3 bisher) grad der erste karpfen. Vollrun und dann hat er sich an ner Mauer  festgesetzt. 
Bin dann hinterher und ne Runde schwimmen gegangen. Konnte ihn leider nicht befreien bevor er aufgeschlitzt ist. 
War unangenehm kalt trotz 16 grad Wassertemperatur. 
Naja hoffentlich kommt noch einer, wenigstens hab ich so zur allgemeinen Belustigung beigetragen.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So nach zwei verlorenen karpfen und einige. Brassen nun endlich der erste karpfen. 
Leider nicht das Format welches ich im Auge hatte, aber dennoch ein sehr schöner und erfreulicher Fang.


----------



## catchandfun (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! weiter so #6


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben sin noch 3 halbstarke gekommen. "Habt ihr da etwa auch gefüttert"
Schon allein die die Frage lässt mich sauer werden.
Letztes Wochenende an meiner vorherigen Stelle gefischt, nichts gefangen und gesehn wo ich gesessen war. Jetzt schon wieder hinterhergerannt


----------



## FlitzeZett (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo is der Schnautzer hin, Nordbeck...


----------



## Haenger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben gerade...
Kleiner Rheinhecht!
Hat mich vor her halben Stunde schonmal geärgert 
1:1 !

Petri zum Karpfen Nordbeck!


----------



## Haenger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gesendet von meinem WT19i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nordbeck (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank an alle. 

Hänger Petri zum hechtlein!

Auf Hecht tut sich hier gar nichts. Hab's mit Makrele, Hering und rotauge probiert. Wollen nicht.  Vielleicht geht ja was in der Nacht. 



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Wo is der Schnautzer hin, Nordbeck...




Sommermode


----------



## Haenger (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, am Rhein im Großraum Gernsheim, sind irgendwie nur noch so kleine Krepper unterwegs!?
Der größte dieses Jahr war gerade mal um die 80.
Ist nicht wirklich mein bevorzugtes Angelgebiet, aber liegt halt eben vor der Haustür... und zum Feierabendbier + ne Runde Spinnfischen komm ich immer wieder gerne her. [emoji3]
Bei mir geht's erst Samstag auf Sonntag wieder los...

Denne mal viel Glück weiterhin!

Probierst du es mit Pose oder mit deiner Grundmontage?

Gruß


----------



## nordbeck (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielen Dank dir auch Petri heil. Hier weiterhin ruhig. 
Hatte gestern bis Mittag nen Hering dran. Dann über Nacht Makrelenschwanz und jetzt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grad abgelegt an ner unterwassermauer und gut angefüttert. Mal sehen was geht. Wenn das wieder nichts bringt werd ich auch die zweite Rute auf karpfen wechseln. 

Karpfen füttern wir Partikel, 10 mm pellets und 16 er murmeln auf nem Teppich und pva mit crushed Boilies, 6 und 8 mm pellets und Öl als pva Sack mit der Montage. 






Alle Bisse bis auf den ersten brassen auf


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben nen Barsch auf Swimbait erwischt


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abend in die runde, der zokker ist jetzt auch dabei. Mal sehen was die nacht so bringt.


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was zur Hölle ist swimbait Trollwut?

Meinst du Schwimmbrot?


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



CyprinusCarpio schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist swimbait Trollwut?
> 
> Meinst du Schwimmbrot?


 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Swi...h&sa=X&ei=4M-AU-X6DqHf4QS8uoGIDQ&ved=0CAUQ_AU


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hasse diese englischen Begriffe.... Als ob wir keine eigenen hätten...


----------



## nordbeck (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Er meint nen stickbait


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ich angel mit fischbait am grund. ;-) Hab mir gerade 20 haken gebunden, hoffentlich reichen die.


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

You made my day Zokker xD

Soviel zu den Englischen Begriffen


----------



## W-Lahn (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



CyprinusCarpio schrieb:


> Ich hasse diese englischen Begriffe.... Als ob wir keine eigenen hätten...



Dann klär uns  doch mal bitte auf, was ist denn die deutsche Bezeichnung für "Swimbait." Möchte jetzt aber bitte keine Übersetzung wie "Schwimmköder" hören..


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kenne keine, nervt m ich trotzdem  
Bin heut etwas Dünnhäutig, sorry


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ cyprinuscarpio und w-lahn sitzt ihr auch beim angeln?


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade am zusammenpacken  Fahr jetz heim, heut war ich schneider


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beim angeln entspannt man doch und gerade wenn ich nix fang bin ich noch entspannter.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erwartungsgemäß geht kaum was. Ein Mini karpfen ist grad beim Federn eingestiegen aber abgerissen. Bei mir läuft außer brassen leider gar nichts.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entspann dich nordbeck, wird schon.


----------



## Flussmonster (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz lite, nur Ruten und Rod-Pod dabei


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Sommermode


Ohne Pornobalken sieht'er doch ganz manierlich aus


----------



## nordbeck (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber mit schnörres seh ich so männlich aus, dass alle Höhlen im Umkreis von 434 km feuchten sobald sie ihn wittern.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auch noch grad unterwegs und das mit dieser schönen Kulisse.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad Montage auf 300 m abgelegt. Gut gefüttert. Grad wieder ans Ufer gerudert, beißt ein brassen auf 2x20 mm Boilies. Was ne kacke. 

Egal Montage liegt wieder am Spot mit 2x20 mm und 16er Pop up.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ebend einen 60er zander.
Aal will noch nicht.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker. 
Hier geht weder auf Hecht, noch karpfen, noch Aal noch Waller. Großartig!


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beide auf dem weit entfernten Spot erwischt. 




 Und <3 <3 <3






Bessere Bilder morgen


----------



## Haenger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na läuft doch! [emoji3]
Petri!!!

Bin jetzt auch am Wasser, außer dass sich gestern scheinbar meinen Lieblingsplatz als urinierecke ausgesucht hat, ist noch nichts passiert! [emoji16]

Denne mal viel Erfolg weiterhin!

Gruß


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank! Das Ausrudern hat sich gelohnt. Blöd wenn man das erst gegen Ende des Trips merkt :/ 
Einfach an der falschen Stelle gesessen dieses we und wir hatten schon die wildesten Theorien. 
Naja mal gucken wie lange wir noch machen und dann heimfahrt -.- 


Viel erfolg und Petri heil. Auf was sitzt du an?


----------



## Haenger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen! [emoji6]
Allerdings nicht am See! 
Bin mal gespannt...
Erfahrungsgemäß müsste es jetzt los gehen mit der Aktivität.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe dann halt uns mal auf dem laufenden. Ich kann mich grad nicht entscheiden ob ich den grill anwerfen soll oder noch mal ne Runde schlafe.


----------



## Haenger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop, mach ich... [emoji6]
Nochmal schnell angefüttert, Köder ausgebracht, Tee trinken! 

Grillen ist im übrigen immer gut! [emoji3]


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein zanderbiss hat ich noch, kurz nach dem ersten. Nahm auch gut schnur dann hackte die schnur, nur ganz min mal, flot wieder da und fisch weg. Sonst nichts. Ne weile bleib ich noch.


----------



## Haenger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hmm...
Schleppend... seeeehr schleppend! [emoji58]
1 Anfasser bis jetzt.
Sonst nücht.
Das ganze gepaart mit dem Geruch nach Bahnhofsunterführung... könnte kaum besser sein! [emoji16]


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wider erwarten ging hier nichts mehr. Ich hätte gedacht, dass noch was kommt auf der weit entfernten Stelle. Hab nach jedem Fisch neu ausgelegt und nachgefüttert. Hm :/


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum sagt man es gibts doch wieder nen run. Wieder auf die abgelegte Rute. 
Fisch fühlte sich gut an, aber leider ausgeschlitzt. 

Jetzt grad wieder gerudert und nachgefüttert. Hoffentlich kommt noch einer [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Haenger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir geht gar nücht...
Man könnte meinen die wären im Urlaub, die Fischis!
Hab die eine Montage jetzt auch noch mal umgelegt, mit nem doch riskanten Wurf direkt unter einen überhängenden Baum auf der anderen Seite.
Mal schauen...


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad noch nen winzigen Spiegeler von etwa 3 Pfund. 
Glaub es war der gleiche wie Freitag!
Dann noch nen brassen und nen Fehlbiss. Kurioser Weise jetzt alles an der anderen Stelle :s


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch einen in der gleichen Klasse etwa.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen barsch hat ich gerade. Ich werde jetzt aber gleich zusammenpacken und die 15km nach hause schippern. Die hitze bringt mich sonst noch um. Schwimme alle halbe stunde 1-2 mal uns boot. Ganz wenig wind und ganz viel platz zwischen den wolken. Wt 22,4 grad.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr habt ja heute wieder richtig Sitzfleisch. Man oh man...


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne rücktour, das genieße ich immer.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da solltest du es mal auf Aal probieren.


----------



## Haenger (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abgeschneidert...
aber sowas von! [emoji15]
Naja, soll vorkommen sowas.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir packen auch ein. So richtig gut wars nicht mehr leider.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Da solltest du es mal auf Aal probieren.


Vor 30 Jahren habe ich viel in diesem Kanal geangelt, mit Erfolg. Vom See können keine Aale in den Kanal, da gibt es ein Aalwehr. Die Torfstiche die alle verbindung mit dem Kanal haben sind aber in den letzten 20-30 Jahren so sehr verlandet das sich dort kein Aalbestand mehr aufhält.
Ab und zu probieren es einige hier trotzdem, es wird auch manchmal was gefangen, aber lohnt nicht, es gibt hier bessere Stellen und Gewässer.
Das Bild zeigt das Aalwehr, wird jede Nacht ratzefatz dicht gemacht, mit einem Boot kommste dann auch nicht mehr durch. Gibt ein Schild mit Öffnungszeiten.
Da kommt kein Blankaal mehr zur Sargassosee.


----------



## mathei (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so einen aalfang haben wir hier auch in der stör. da geht nix durch


----------



## Bassey (25. Mai 2014)

Ein kleiner Schneider bisher... aber egal... entspannen und der schwarze Satansbraten ist auch dabei ^^


----------



## geierle (25. Mai 2014)

Hie Leute,
war von gestern bis heute auch mal wieder angeln mit meinem Schwiegervater und einem Kollegen. Haben einen richtig guten Tag gehabt und konnten 6 schöne Brassen, 2 Forellen, 2 Aale und einen schönen Karpfen verhaften. Der See ist so schön abgelegen das man die Natur in seiner vollen Pracht genießen kann. Für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als in der Natur am See mit seinen Freunden zu sitzen und, wenn dann noch was gefangen wird umso besser. Und ausnahmsweise hatte ich noch nen tv mit für Championsleague.


----------



## nordbeck (25. Mai 2014)

Ühüüü


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Zocker. Wenn man das nicht weiß würde ich mich da sofort breit machen. Denn optisch sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus.


----------



## Cassero75 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie beißt es bei euch???


----------



## nordbeck (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

beschissen und lurche im wasser


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht aus wie ein nacktmolch.


----------



## Flussmonster (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad am Wasser angekommen, werd bis Sonntag ansitzen, hoffe ich kann den ein oder anderen Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri.


----------



## Shortay (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

18-22 uhr am neckar, n kleiner karpfen und ein hammer biss mit anschließender ruhe und nichts. War trotzdem ein sehr geiler feierabend mal wieder  





gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## nordbeck (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch hier Petri heil. 
Ich glaub ich sitz morgen auch mal an zum feedern


----------



## feederbrassen (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Auch hier Petri heil.
> Ich glaub ich sitz morgen auch mal an zum feedern



Ich auch #6


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alle weg geschwommen bei den Regenfällen...?


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich hab's mir nochmal anders überlegt mit dem Ansitz. War vorhin füttern, das war nass genug


----------



## StefanG84 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ist auch Dauerregen angesagt. Aber das hinter uns heute Abend nicht über Nacht loszuziehen.

Altes Angelmotto.

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das stimmt aber im Dauerregen aufbauen ist so richtig kacke


----------



## Cassero75 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werde es die kommende Nacht an der Lahn in Limburg probieren. Neumond-Nacht!!


----------



## robdasilva (28. Mai 2014)

Bin jetzt dann auch bald am Wasser. Werde mit Seele nen Ansitz bis Sonntag starten. Hoffe die Karpfen sind in Beislaune und nicht schon beim laichen.
Fotos kommen hoffe ich später.
An alle ein dickes Petri.


----------



## nordbeck (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dann mal petri heil

bei uns wars letztes we vermutlich auch wegen des anstehenden laichgeschäfts so schlecht. es bisschen hauptsächlich die kleineren karpfen und brassen. von den dicken keine spur


----------



## robdasilva (28. Mai 2014)

Ruten sind scharf, mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Flussmonster (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs bisher 3 Brassen zwischen 2,4 und 3,1 Kilo, die Karpfen wollen irgendwie nicht ...


----------



## phirania (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri,an die Front der Harten..#6


----------



## robdasilva (29. Mai 2014)

21 pfund spiegler. Es geht los


----------



## Flussmonster (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

30 Pfund Schuppi!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wer bietet mehr? Weiter so Jungs und dickes Petri


----------



## nordbeck (29. Mai 2014)

In einem Anflug von Blödheit Bin ich auch noch an den Kanal gefahren. Hab jetzt alles stehen, Ruten drin und gefüttert. Rauch jetzt noch eine und dann ist es Schlafenszeit.

Erwartungsgemäß noch nichts natürlich 


Petri an alle


----------



## Cassero75 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen Fehlanzeige. Waller 75 cm


----------



## nordbeck (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad nen dicken brassen. Juhu


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri!!! und lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## Cassijas (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So eigentlich auf Köderfische (rotaugen) und dann geht mir eine 41cm Schleie an den Haken. Ja geil! Die 2. ist mir Grade abgegangen #q  
War um einiges größer.


----------



## Flussmonster (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

fängt grad an zu regnen -> 11,7 kilo schuppi


----------



## Shortay (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen am bodensee und nichts geht  wenigstens nen barsvh fuern grill heut abend wär gut...






gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## nordbeck (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So wieder zuhause. Hart geblankt leider.  
Heute Nacht wieder los aber anderen Zielfisch [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Trollwut (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Main auf Waller.
Kollege hat ne große Karausche auf Pellet erwischt


Ich hab 2 Grundeln an einem Haken


----------



## Cassero75 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor drei Stunden etliche Rotfedern. Mal schauen was die Nacht geht. Bin mit meinem Junior unterwegs und gehen auf alles was sich bewegt. Auf Waller mit u-pose und Köderfisch, auf Aal mit Wurm und auf Karpfen mit Boilie.


----------



## nordbeck (31. Mai 2014)

Ruten seit ner Stunde am Wasser. Schirm und liege stehen. Jetzt müssen nur noch die Hechte wollen


----------



## Dsrwinmag (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achja, wir haben ja bereits den letzten Samstag im Mai...
Nix mehr "Sausackbrachsen"? ;-)

Petri Heil, Tim! 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## nordbeck (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank! Bisher echt ne harte Nummer, aber das war erwartet. Hätte heute Nacht auf nen Biss gehofft, aber das war nichts.
Musste an ne andere Stelle weil karpfenangler an "meinem" Spot gesessen haben. Die sind jetzt weg und ich bin umgezogen. 

Sitz jetzt inmitten von Feederanglern, aber es geht trotzdem nichts. 

Jetzt erstmal selbst was essen


----------



## nordbeck (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja jetzt fangen die stipper hier schon Zander und ich blanke.


----------



## Haenger (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe...

geht mir ähnlich, war den Morgen über mit der Spinnrute unterwegs... nichts, gar nichts!
Bin jetzt erstmal was essen gefahren [emoji3]

Viel durchhaltevermögen weiterhin!


----------



## nachtangler (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt noch kurz zum Angelladen des Vertrauens, Köder organisieren, dann noch mal 2 Stunden aufs Ohr hauen und ab ans Wasser!
Aal, Grundel und Zander (ab 0 Uhr  am Rhein-Herne-Kanal.. Ik freu mir!


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ging nichtsmehr.
Wurde morgens von nem Maulwurf geweckt, der in meinem Zelt Haufen geschoben hat 
Mein Kollege hätt auch mal n Foto von mir machen müssen.
Weils heute Nacht relativ kalt war, hab ich mich komplett in den Schlafsack gelegt und die Öffnung für den Kopf soweit zugezogen, dass nurnoch die Nase rausgeguckt hat


----------



## nordbeck (31. Mai 2014)

Trollwut schrieb:


> der in meinem Zelt Haufen geschoben hat
> D




Festival Maulwurf oder was? 

Bin nach Hause gefahren. Hat hart genervt heute und Sonne ist auch irgendwie widerlich. Kann es nicht wieder Herbst/Winter sein?

Dafür grad aber schon wieder die karpfen befüttert


----------



## Michael2711 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich meine erste bachforelle dieses jahr 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 aber sie schwimmt wieder

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassero75 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ging die letzte Nacht auch nichts. Sehr kalt und später sehr viel Nebel. Das schlimmste war allerdings, dass ich ein Loch im Schuh hatte und meine Socken nass geworden sind und mächtig gefroren haben ( nicht die Socken, sondern meine Füße). Musste dann um drei Uhr in der früh meine Socken über dem Gaskocher trocknen und auf Turnschuhe umsteigen.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausgerechnet heut bin ich nich Angeln.
Kollege ohne foto ind ohne waage hat 2 ca 20pfünder karpfen im main erwischt


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nochmal mit nem Kollegen losgewesen.
Zuerst am Main n Haufen Grundeln und ein großes Schneiderchen erfeedert.
Ich meinte dann, wenn der nächste Fisch wieder nichts brauchbares is, wechseln wir an den See.
Seine Antwort:" Gleich pfeifen die Karpfenruten"
Hat keine 5 Sekunden gedauert 
Konnte dann nen Kugelfisch fangen.
So nen runden Karpfen hatte ich noch nie!
Von der länge her hätte er maximal 5 Pfund gehabt, der war aber soooooo fett, lag dann bei 10 Pfund.
Sin danach aber trotzdem an den See.
Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich schon wieder nen Karpfen, allerdings geschätzt nur um die 6 pfund.
Weiter gefeedert.
Wir hatten beide Futter von mir, Maden von mir und die selben Haken. Er hatte insgesamt 3 Brassen und n paar Ritfedern, ich um die 25 Brassen bis ca 5 Pfund.
Wir lagen nur 1-2m auseinander


----------



## Erdmännchen (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die 5 Sekunden kann ich unterbieten :q

Gehe morgen mit meinem Vater mal wieder angeln, da wollte ich dann zum ersten Mal Dropshot ausprobieren. Also heute abend schon einmal fertig montiert, rein ins Auto damit ich morgen nicht mehr schleppen muss, aber irgendwie war die Frage im Hinterkopf, wie die Montage denn im Wasser aussehen würde. Also schnell eingestiegen, Wohnungstür noch offen, und runter zum Kanal, mit dem Auto bin ich in 2 Minuten da. Rute genommen, ab ans Wasser, direkt vor meinen Füßen einfach nur runter ins Wasser, kaum berührt der Gummifisch die Wasseroberfläche, schießt von unten ein Barsch hervor. => Biss innerhalb von 1 Sekunde xD

Leider musste ich dann gleich zurück, aber so schnell habe ich noch nie gefangen. Für eine halbe Minute zwar noch geguckt, wie die Montage im Wasser ausschaut, aber der erste objektive war schon einmal einverstanden.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So schön die Hechtposen baden. Aber irgendwas ist anders als sonst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Achja ich bin an der Nordsee


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein hechtlein hat sich erbarmt. T


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So mittlerweile fünf Fischarten gefangen. Makrele, gabelschwanz, horni, Dorsch und


----------



## W-Lahn (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Wolfsbarsch Petri! #6

Auf was hat er gebissen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Diese Betonquader kommen mir bekannt vor....


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

Wo isser denn? 

Petri dank 
Auf den gefangen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nordsee-Holland-solche Würfel kenn ich von Wijk an Zee?

Obwohl, wenn ich es mir recht angucke, sind die dort größer und haben keine gerundeten Kanten...

Also wo isser denn?

Und was ist bitte ein Gabelschwanz?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dass ich in Holland bin ist nicht so verwunderlich. 
Hoek van Holland isser. 

Gabelschwanz Makrele?!? Horse mac?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kenn Gabelmakrelen, würde mich wundern, sollte es dort welche geben, und wenn, hättest du das Tierchen hier nicht nur nebenbei erwähnt ;-)

Horse Mackerel, du meinst Stöcker, oder?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juni 2014)

Keine Ahnung bei uns heißen die horsjes


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hass Kanal ist wieder das Ziel. 
Sitz seit ner Stunde, alles steht und Ruten sind drin. 
Mal gucken wer da so guckt. 






Jetzt erstmal n kühles Bier und ne sportliche


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ...und ne sportliche



Fluppe oder Joggerin ?


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das darfst du selbst entscheiden. Ich Angel jedoch abgelegen und in Holland.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn viel Spass.
Irie


----------



## thomas1602 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Das darfst du selbst entscheiden. Ich Angel jedoch abgelegen und in Holland.



also Joggerin, na dann viel Spass bei dem Run XD :m


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kommt ja keiner. Grad schon aus Langeweile nen Mittagsschlaf gemacht und pünktlich um 4:20 aufgewacht.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad erfreut festgestellt, dass ich mein Buch vergessen hab -.-


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wer sich durch die Grundeln angelt wird belohnt!
1 Karpfen verlorn, ein Aland mit knapp über 5 Pfund, einige gute Rotaugen, das größte mit Round about 30cm


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, noch ein Aland, geschätzt 4 pfund


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade wieder ne Strecke am Fluss mit der Spinnrute aber nicht ein zupfer, Schade.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht nichts bis auf Wasservögel.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein widerliches Wetter. Eben durch Hitze geweckt worden.
Pack dann langsam ein und fahr erstmal heim.
Später gehts dann wieder weiter


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad durch nen Run geweckt worden. 
Zack neuer pb 

Interessanterweise spuckte der karpfen den winzigen barsch aus als er im Kescher lag. Interessant, dass Fisch auf dem Speiseplan steht obwohl ich von drei Anglern weiß die an der Strecke täglich füttern


----------



## Haenger (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen an alle! [emoji3]

Kurzbesuch von einer Nase vor ein paar Minuten.
Lustiges Fischlein [emoji1]

Petri zum Karpfen Nordbeck!

Gruß


----------



## Haenger (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop...
Strike!!!


----------



## Haenger (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner 85er kampfsau...
Hat mir komplett den Haken aufgebogen!
9 Kilo und megasportlich!


----------



## Haenger (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achso, Bilder! [emoji6]


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil an alle.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder n Aland über 4 Pfund und über 50 cm


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

Nachdem mich der kleine heute morgen eigentlich optimistischer gestimmt hat geht jetzt wieder gar nichts. Grad mal Montagen kontrolliert, aber alles ok. Weißfisch ist auf jeden Fall gut am Platz und knabbert an den Kugeln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab bisher 2 mal Snowman und einmal Murmel mit Kunstmais gefischt. Hab jetzt mal alles auf Single Boilie umgestellt. Mal gucken was noch so passiert. 






Ansonsten harte Sonne bei gefühlten dreißig grad. Trotz kurzer Hose, Tshirt, schattenplatz und kühlem Bier ist die Hitze grenzwertig. 

Ansonsten grad ne Reiterin die meinte hier durch zu müssen. Hab ihr bei nochmaligem Vergehen schon mit hartem analverkehr gedroht.


----------



## Cassero75 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gib's ihr.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was bei ihm die Reiterinnen sin bei mir die Bootsfahrer. Teilweise sin se schon zum 5x hier durch


----------



## nordbeck (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch optisch ansprechende Modelle?


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bin auch wieder dabei. Schön erst auf einer insel gegrillt und frauchen abgefüllt. Die schläft jetzt und schnarcht.
Angeln sind gerade im wasser.
Wenn es dunkel ist leg ich mich noch ins flache wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normal bin ich ja ein ruhiger und ausgeglichener Zeitgenosse, aber grad eben bin ich fast explodiert.
Dazu beigetragen haben Bootsfahrer, Grundeln, am Platz randalierende Schwäne, nicht funktionierende 2 Ruten Techniken, tausende Bremsen und Stechmücken , nicht vorhandene Köderfische, Bieber, nicht vorhandenes Boot, Baumstämme, Hänger, Hundebesitzer, Hunger, Kopfschmerzen und partywütige Halbstarke.

Jetzt sin die Wallerruten mit halbwegs brauchbaren Köfis im Wasser, und ich werd mich schlafen legen.
N ordentlicher Fisch wär wenigstens einigermaßen ne Entschädigung.

Sonst, meine PB Brasse, mein PB Schneider und n Barsch auf der Feederrute


----------



## catchandfun (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann, viel Erfolg Jungs. #6


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oh, das tut mir aber leid tollwut, wärste zu hause geblieben dann wäre dir ....
Bei mir alles im lot. Mücken sind durch und fische die mich stören könnten sind auch nicht da. Na hoffen ich mal, noch nicht da.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal eine frage. Macht das eigentlich was, beim aal angeln? Angeln rund 15m vom boot weg, windstille, keine stömung, 1m tief und man pinkelt ins wasser.


----------



## Pascal.spr (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Probieren geht über studieren....


----------



## hanzz (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bear Grylls hat mal gehört, es locke Fische an, insbesondere Haifische.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat noch nix anglockt


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad 60 er brassen. Der Dritte an diesem Spot insgesamt. Oh man. :/ 
Und mir läuft die ganze Zeit ne Rate durch die pieper.


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Mal eine frage. Macht das eigentlich was, beim aal angeln? Angeln rund 15m vom boot weg, windstille, keine stömung, 1m tief und man pinkelt ins wasser.




Vor diesem Problem stand ich dieses Jahr auch schon paar mal. Nur war es bei uns etwas tiefer und es gab Spargel :q
Wenn ich pinkeln musste bekamen wir oft bisse, konnte es mir aber nicht immer verkneifen und musste es riskieren und hat den Aal nicht gestört gehabt.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann werde ich noch 1bierchen trinken und nachher noch mal anfüttern. Es regnet gerade.


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

lass laufen zokker. vielleicht folgt ja einer dem mittelstrahl


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meinste noch ne runde schwimmen und futterspur legen. Mmm, da bin ich noch zu nüchtern für.


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

also schwimmen und gleichzeitig spur legen kann ich nicht. wenn du es drauf hast, warum nicht. hauptsache dir folgt keiner direkt.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum verzweifeln hier. Der uki und der gründling laichen, ich liege direkt davor, dunkle warme nacht und nix beißt. Aal ist reichlich im see. Die letzten jahre hab ich hier immer reichlich gezogen.
Na kann man nix machen.
Werde gleich zu meinem schnarchsack unter die decke krauchen.


----------



## Wildenerjung (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hurra es ist geschafft!!! Seit 15 uhr sitze ich am Olper vorbecken. Bis halb 2 keinen biss. Nichtmal ein Köderfisch wollte beissen. Dann die ersten zupfer und jetzt in den letzen 10 min: 1 karpfen um die 30cm umd 1 Aal 55cm. Beide auf Tauwurm mit "Aalkiller" verfeinert


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer1:


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nummer1:



hat er fein gemacht #6


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

Wenn flüssig anfutter schon so gut klappt, wie siehts dann mit fest und semi festfutter aus?

Heute Nacht brassenplage und alle 60 aufwärts. War schlimm.  Kein karpfen in Sicht.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die nacht kaum ein auge zu bekommen. Die uki's haben das boot gefixxt. Der ganze motor und eine seite vom boot sind voller eier.
Hab mal den setzkescher leer runtergelassen, noch 1-2 min sind immer so 20-30 fische drin. Las ich natürlich wieder frei. Aal nur der eine um 3 uhr, so um die 70. Hab eigentlich mehr erwartet.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warum ich keine brassen beim karpfenangeln mag. 

So dämlich  leadcore um Körper und Flossen. Kam kopfüber reingekurbelt.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gott sei dank sitz ich im schatten... in der sonne wär ich ohne jeglichen biss wohl eingegangen! [emoji16]


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 2


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, hab mich beruhigt.
Konnte heute früh dem Boardie Hümpfi zeigen, wie man mit der Jean-Methode mit Gummifisch Hechte auf Ansage zum Biss verleitet.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut
Jean methode kenne ich nicht.

Hab meinen angelturn abgebrochen, ein gewitter zog auf und frauchen hat immer schiss bei gewitter. Zog aber vorbei. Trinken noch einen kaffee im kanal und beobachten biber und dann richtung heimathafen.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri tollwut
> Jean methode kenne ich nicht.
> 
> .




Danke dir!
Hab ja auch ich erfunden, deswegen heißt sie so 
Grob gesagt: Vertikalangeln vom ebenerdigen Ufer aus.
An nem Busch über nen dünnen Ast werfen und dann ca 2-3 Minuten einfach immer n paar Zentimeter hoch zupfen und wieder fallen lassen. Bei nem Biss+Anschlag gibt der Ast nach
Hab meine ganzen letzten Hechte so gefangen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sag ich immer wieder :Abgefahrene Methoden bringen Fisch #6


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

raffiniert


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nummer 2



am tage ?


----------



## Jose (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> Hab ja auch ich erfunden, deswegen heißt sie so
> ...


na na, allenfalls wiederentdeckt und modifiziert, in alten bis uralten büchern schon beschrieben.

selber schon gemacht, abgeguckt von einem angelnden metzger. auch super für döbel.

aber prima, sowas weiterzugeben #6


----------



## PhantomBiss (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei uns am kleinen Dorfteich fange ich so die Karpfen. Das simuliert ins Wasser fallende Nahrung. Auch die großen Rotaugen fallen darauf rein.


----------



## wobbler68 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo


@Trollwut
Hab ja auch ich erfunden, deswegen heißt sie so 


Die Methode von dir ist schlichtweg geklaut!!!!

Im Film:*Ein Goldfisch an der Leine*
Wird sie von Rock Hudson gezeigt.Und das in einem Hollywood Film von 1964 !!!
Unzählige male gesehen und ich könnte ihn schon wieder ansehen.:q
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...maGUU__qFLTA7AapvoCYDw&sqi=2&ved=0CI4BEP4dMA0


----------



## Jose (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Methode von dir ist schlichtweg geklaut!!!!...



nee, seh ich keinesfalls so. 

ist sicher SEINE methode - gab ja immer wieder mehrere entdecker, erfinder. kein grund also, ihn zu "schmähen".
vielmehr wäre "dank" angebracht für seine mitteilung

abgesehen davon driften wir langsam ins OT ab....


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sowas kommt dann wahrscheinlich von denen die stur nach
Lehrbuch angeln und oft eine lange Nase am Wasser machen.
@Trollwut scheint mir eher der Sorte anzugehören die viel
ausprobieren und deshalb auch fangen.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor allem brassen, ne?


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> am tage ?


Ja, ist bei uns in den größeren Seen keine Besonderheit. 

Hab heutemorgen noch videos von den laichenden ukis gemacht.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVrEWmJdyIw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaAV2mXpMSQ


----------



## mathei (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, ist bei uns in den größeren Seen keine Besonderheit.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaAV2mXpMSQ


bei uns auch nicht. aber halt sehr zeitintensiv.


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker zockt doch fast jedes we welche raus. Der weiß was er tut


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab das mal per Zufall rausgefunden, als ich mal wieder in nen Baum geworfen hatte. Wusste nich, dasses das schonmal gab.

Ontopic:
Bin grad wirklich kurz vorm heulen.
Hab hier vorhin nen guten Flusskarpfen verlorn, trotz vorsichtigem Drill und sonst auch alles wie gehabt.

Hab eine Rute auf Waller gelegt, da wo ich heut Mittag gefeedert hab.
Eben kam der hammerharte Biss, angeschlagen, aber hing nich :'(
Anhand der Spuren am Köfi hatte der definitiv den Drilling im Maul
Bin grad echt traurig.
An 5 Ansitzen hier alle großen Fische verlorn :'(


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kopf hoch immerhin haste Action. Ich hab 8 Tage gefüttert und sitz grad die dritte Nacht am Stück. Bilanz ein Mini Schwuppi und Ratten und brassen und Ratten und brassen und Ratten und brassen und Ratten und brassen und so weiter


----------



## nordbeck (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die verdammten Wasservögel Hab ich noch vergessen.


----------



## Shortay (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waren heute au am baggersee, tote hose, teilweise 6 carps gleichzeitig 5cm vom boilie weggeschwommen, sind noch im laichgeschäft. 
Meine freundin hats ned verstanden sie meinte wärend ich darf würde sie auch n cheeseburger unso... :'D

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder mal n kurzer Ansitz auf Aal, Brille geschrottet, grad noch ne Amsel aus der Küche vetrieben aber schön wars trotzdem. Einen 70ger konnte ich trotz allem verhaften.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Shortay schrieb:


> Meine freundin hats ned verstanden sie meinte wärend ich darf würde sie auch n cheeseburger unso... :'D
> 
> gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z




Wie bitte?


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Shortay schrieb:


> Meine freundin hats ned verstanden sie meinte wärend ich darf würde sie auch n cheeseburger unso... :'D



wenn deine freundin aber gleichzeitig mit 5-6 kerlen, wie bei den fischen ... hätte sie gar keine hand mehr frei ...|uhoh:


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht ist sie ja ein octopus(sy)


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Aalen jungs.


----------



## KleinerWaller (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bei wir machen uns um 4 auf den Weg ans Wasser. Mal schauen was heute so am Kocher geht. Gerade aufgestanden.. immer wieder erstaunlich. Wenn ich für die Arbeit um 3 aufstehen müsste würde ich es bestimmt nicht tun  

Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch mit von der Partie...
Sitz seit kurz nach vier.
Hatte nen schönen Fallbiss noch in der Dunkelheit, aber irgendwie hat sich der Haken in die Pellets gesetzt statt ins Fischmaul. [emoji16]
Mal schauen was noch so geht!?

Petri an alle!!!


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht war bei mir und dem Kollegen weder auf Karpfen noch auf Waller erfolgreich. Allerdings hat der gestern wohl den Haken gemerkt und kommt hoffentlich heute mit ner guten Portion Hunger wieder


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Naserich macht den Anfang... [emoji1]


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, der ist ja süss.


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke! 
Ja, der sah knuffig aus... [emoji1]


----------



## KleinerWaller (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatt n um etwa 6e einen schönen Hecht biss. Naja hab ihn aber nicht gekriegt :/


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab gestern eine von ca 60cm tot gesehn. Dicker schnitt durch Rücken - wohl unter ein Schiff gekommen.
Petri auf jeden Fall!
Bei mir kam eben die Polizei vorbei - mitten im Wald. Ham aber nur kurz angehalten, geguckt und sin dann ohne auszusteigen weiter.
Ein Kollege meinte dann, dass da in der Nähe wohl öfter gedealt wird.
Könnte zumindest erklären, warum da gestern Nacht einige Autos gefahren sin


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hatt n um etwa 6e einen schönen Hecht biss. Naja hab ihn aber nicht gekriegt :/



Gestern auch einen kleinen Hecht verloren auf Gummifisch.


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop...
Bei mir war jetzt auch die Kontrolle!
Und das mitten in einer Phase wo viele Anfasser kamen [emoji16]
Ich find das ja gut und richtig, wie genau die das hier machen, aber nervig ist's trotzdem!!!
Mal schauen was jetzt die letzten 1-2 Stunden noch bringen, dann dürfte es temperaturmäßig vorbei sein denke ich!?


----------



## KleinerWaller (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Bild habe ich heute morgen gemacht.  Muss ich euch einfach schicken :q Die ist immer um meine Beine rumgerannt dann habe ich ihr Mais hin geworfen. Die ist so süß :l




Also wir bleiben den ganzen Tag bis heute Nacht auf Aal 

Gesendet von meinem Archos 50 Platinum mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aaaaargh...
Manchmal ist's doch echt wie verhext!
Kaum sind die einen Störenfriede weg, kommt ein geschätzter halber Hundeplatz zum "hol das Stöckchen" [emoji16]
Bei der letzten Dame, die nen halben Baum ins Wasser warf, ist mir dann ein "Du blöde Schnalle" rausgerutscht!
Ist das irgendwie bedenklich?
Ich glaube nicht...


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Top Aalköder. Wenn Du dann noch mit kleinen Kanickeln anfütters klappt`s 100%ig. A` la Matze Koch.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Aaaaargh...
> Manchmal ist's doch echt wie verhext!
> Kaum sind die einen Störenfriede weg, kommt ein geschätzter halber Hundeplatz zum "hol das Stöckchen" [emoji16]
> Bei der letzten Dame, die nen halben Baum ins Wasser warf, ist mir dann ein "Du blöde Schnalle" rausgerutscht!
> ...




So in etwa?
http://www.oertze-ring.de/files/12-07-01_baumstammwurf1.jpg

Um va 2 gehts bei mir nach der "Mittagspause" weiter.
Kann mich ja nicht von der Stelle besiegen lassen!


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ganz, aber ähnlich [emoji1]
Die auf deinem Bild sieht eher aus als wäre sie mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt! [emoji13]


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei höchster Anspannung kann das mal passieren. Frag mal Gewichtheber mit Darm Ausstülpung.


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji15]
Nee, mach ich mal lieber nicht [emoji13] pfui


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf geht's. Mal gucken ob die hechte Hunger haben.

Gesendet von meinem LT18i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Casso (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann drück ich dir doch mal die Daumen Axel!

@Topic:
Noch gut eine Stunde und dann geht es los zu einem kleinen Flüsschen. Mal schauen ob wir den ein oder anderen Friedfisch überzeugen können.


----------



## Haenger (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abbruch [emoji20]
Nasentag!


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendein beschissender Bastard hat mir meine Abhakmatte und den Wiegesack geklaut...

Das Zeug war vorhin noch nass, deswegen hab ichs ins Gebüsch gelegt. N Eimer Pellets is auch weg...


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

Richtig gut sowas -.- am See oder was? 

Ich hab auch eingepackt. Ruten sind noch drin, Kescher und abhakmatte noch nicht im Auto. Hier zieht grad n gutes Gewitter aus. Zeit zum Abmarsch. 

Denkwürdige Session. Nicht.


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...hat mir meine Abhakmatte und den Wiegesack geklaut...
> 
> Das Zeug war vorhin noch nass, deswegen hab ichs ins Gebüsch gelegt. N Eimer Pellets is auch weg...


 
Übel, so einen Scheiss bekomm ich echt nicht auf die Kette. Ich kanns einfach nicht verstehen warum solche Idioten rumlaufen.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Puh grad noch rechtzeitig ins Auto geschafft.


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow, bei uns is hier momentan noch Megahitze angesagt. Aber diese Schauer werden morgen Abend auch hier ankommen und ich freu mich ehrlich gesagt darauf.


----------



## nordbeck (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte heute Nacht schon Gewitter und jetzt wieder. Auf nach Hause yolo


----------



## PhantomBiss (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann hast du wenigstens Zeit, wieder mal, was Feines zu kochen^^


----------



## franconia (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> [...]
> Ontopic:
> Bin grad wirklich kurz vorm heulen.
> Hab hier vorhin nen guten Flusskarpfen verlorn, trotz vorsichtigem Drill und sonst auch alles wie gehabt.
> ...





Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gestern auch einen kleinen Hecht verloren auf Gummifisch.




Irgendwie scheint mir das das Wochenende der verlorenen bzw. nicht gefangenen Fische zu sein.

Am Freitag hatte ich gute Zanderbisse und -nachläufer und keiner blieb hängen, Samtag war tote Hose und gestern beim Zandergufieren leider nen guten Flusswaller verloren... Zunächst auf "seltsamen" Hänger getippt, bis der Hänger erstmal gut Schnur von der Rolle genommen - nein eher gerissen - hat, wurde ich eines besseren belehrt :m

Bevor einer fragt, nein kein Abriss. Trotz Owner Jigs nach kurzem, aber spaßigen Drill leider ausgeschlitzt . Rausbekommen hätt ich ihn trotz leichtem Gerät....

Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben die Ruten rausgeschwommen mit diesem schönen Luftkissen.
Bei den Temperaturen echt angenehm und vorallem lautlos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin nach dem Gewitter noch mal los. Einen Hecht gebissen, ein Barsch der kleiner als der Köder war und sogar einen Karpfen am Gummifisch kurz hängen gehabt. Leider keiner der richtig gebissen hat, was beim Gummifisch aber öfter passiert
Aber dennoch schön


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben nen jungen Kerl kontrolliert, der seinen Kastenwagen so geparkt hat, dass sie Stelle absolut nicht einsehbar war - sehr verdächtig also.
Dann hat der garnicht geangelt sondern mit seiner Holden gepicknickt. Passt.
Aber warum hat man ein lebendiges Huhn dabei?
Frisches Frühstücksei?


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön, wenn man von den Fischen verarscht wird.
Eben hat einer genau zwischen Ruten gejagt. Schwanzflosse war eindeutig zu erkennen. Gebissen natürlich nich...


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich würde auch echt gerne los und es kribbelt in den Fingern, aber bei dem was hier gerade schon an Gewitter vorbeikam und noch kommen soll ist mir das mit der Kohlefaserrute doch mehr als zu Risikoreich...


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fahr jetzt grad heim.
Gegen Abbau Ende haben die ersten Tropfen meinen heißen Körper gekühlt 
Gleich bricht hier wahrscheins die Hölle los


----------



## H3ndrik (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hoffe gestern Abend war hier aus NRW niemand angeln. Und wenn doch hoffentlich gut nach Hause gekommen.

Das war ja die Hölle. Hier ist so viel im Ar***. #q


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NRW hatte abends das Gewitter vor dem ich nachmittags geflüchtet bin. War nicht so prickelnd


----------



## snofla (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Gewitter fing gestern Abend um neune an und ging bis halb 12, also dann schnell zusammengepackt, plötzlich drehte der Wind und es kam zurück, man man war das heftig


----------



## H3ndrik (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ehrlich..
Hier sind Straßenlaternen verbogen, ganze Bäume wurden umgerissen, ganze Dachstühle sind dahin, Autos auch, die Straßen sind zum größten Teils gesperrt, die Öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sind auch zum größten Teils lahmgelegt..

Musste vorhin durch die kleinen Straßen fahren, da die größeren gesperrt sind. Slalom vom feinsten 


Hab sowas mit meinen 18 Jährchen noch nicht erlebt


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann haben wir hier gestern Abend echt Glück gehabt. 15 Minuten Starkregen und ein paar Blitze. Das schlimmste soll ja heute Nachmittag kommen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Darf ich fragen wo ihr alle wohnt? Bei uns ist gar nichts. Norden Baden Württemberg.


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruhrgebiet. Hier war die Hölle los


----------



## Bassey (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nahe der Niederländischen Grenze, und da treibt es mich jetzt auch rüber. Das Wetter steht stabil und die Polderhechte warten auf meine Rute!


----------



## H3ndrik (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruhrpott


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also hier im Ruhrpott bzw ebenso im Rheinland geht nix mehr, die Schulen bleiben heute und morgen geschlossen (zumindest in Essen, Herne und Mühlheim) mein Nachbar gegenüber hat heute morgen eine Mülltonne in seinem Auto gefunden, bzw in dessen Heckscheibe, die Straße vor meiner Tür war ein reißender Bach (ich wohne am unteren endes einer ca 300m langen Steigung) das Wasser kam fontänenartig aus den Gullideckeln und ist ca 2m hoch gespritzt. Sah verdammt irre aus! Wollte rausgehen und mich etwas umsehen. Da ich keine Lust auf Dachziegel im Kopf hatte, hab ich versucht auf der Fahrbahn zu laufen...Sagen wir mal so, rausgehen an sich war ne ganz doofe Idee


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Baden-Württemberg, etwa mittig das Gewitter geht gerade über uns vorbei.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im gelobten Land.Der Kelch ist wie ,,fast" immer weitergangen.
War zwar  heftig aber alles im Rahmen .
Weiter östlich die haben das komplette Paket abgekriegt.


----------



## KleinerWaller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also bei uns war heute wie gestern auch sau heiß und trocken. Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt


----------



## snofla (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

in Vreden direkt an der Grenze zu Holland


----------



## Haenger (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal eben gerade mal wieder ne Runde feedern gewesen, im hier örtlichen Hafen.
War ich schon je halbe Ewigkeit nicht mehr, wollte eigentlich nur ein paar köfis... [emoji2]
Damit's nicht so langweilig wird hab ich parallel meine neue Spirorute getestet, mit Wagglermontage...
Auf die Feeder nur Grundeln, auf die Waggler zwei Bärschleins, ein Mini und ein 25er.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2014)

Eben die gefütterte Stelle mit der Handsense freigeschnitten. Geht unglaublich schnell, is  aber auch unflaublich anstrengend.




Jetzt schnell am See Köfis fangen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir geht es auch gleich los. Das wetter sieht dennoch böse aus.
Erste Nachtangeln diese Jahr, bin gespannt.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eben die gefütterte Stelle mit der Handsense freigeschnitten.



Vorher hats mir besser gefallen.

Ich bleib heute noch bei meinem Frauchen, zu hause.
Ist ganz schön windig heute und Regenschauer ziehen auch durch. Aber morgen gehts wieder rauß, auf den See, den Aalen nachstellen.
Peri Heil an alle die am Wasser sind.|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2014)

Is kein vorher/nachher bild.
Zelte stehn im dubklen bereich unter nem baum.
Nach dem wechseln zum main in 20 minuten 3 barben und 1 karpfen.
Größte barbe:


----------



## Der_Spinner (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin grad vom Forellenangeln zurück, 3 Forellen zwischen 25 und 30, eine gute 40er. Eine der Forellen war nahezu schwarz, echt interessant, ob das wohl an der dunklen Bodenstruktur an der Stelle lag? Zuerst dachte ich schon es wär mein 1. Saibling. Allesamt auf Streamer ausm 2m breiten Bächlein. Danach noch n paar Kilometer weiter an die Weser (wenn man schonma da is ) um ein paar KöFis zu Stippen , will ja morgen endlich auf Zander. Was beißt da??? Ne gute 41er Regenbogenforelle auf Pinkies am 18er Haken |bigeyes, Forellen hab ich noch nie in der Weser gefangen, echt klasse!!:m


----------



## Der_Spinner (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier die Bilder


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann mal Peti an die Fänger

@Tollwut  bei Euch ist ja ganz ordentliches Wetter


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop, Wetter is top, soll auch so bleiben!


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gutes Wetter ist bei uns auch,nur die Fische haben nicht mitgespielt.
*0* Nummer. Kann ja dann nur besser werden .


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2014)

Und da hats geklappt mit dem ersten Waller dieses Jahr!
Richtig fett gefressen hatte der süße genau 1m

Hat beim Hakenlösen lauter Ukeleien und nen Stein ausgekotzt


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben auf der anderen Rute noch nen Biss gehabt - leider nicht bekommen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh manm bin nun vom Nachtangeln zurück. Die ganzen Kaulbarsche haben das angeln auf Aal unmöglich gemacht.

Ansonsten mit 3 Rotaugen zu Anfang einen netten start.
Heftig war allerdings der Drill einer Ente. Beim werfen des Gufi kommen auf mal zwei Enten unter der Brücke geflogen und eine voll durch die Schnur 
Hat echt gedauert bis ich die befreien konnte und sah böse aus. War zum Glück doch nicht verletzt und konnte wieder fliegen


----------



## Der_Spinner (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut petri zum walli! dann kannst du deinen Fischzähler ja mal wieder aktualisieren :m


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Tollwut, dickes Petri zum Waller

@Bieberpelz, wenn so viele Kaulbarsche am Platz sind sind Aale meistens nicht weit. Nur muß man dann natürlich auch Kaulis als Köder anbieten.
Petri zur Ente.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch!


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tollwut, viel Wasser scheint bei Euch ja nicht zwischen den Fischen zu sein.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

: )

Keine Fangmeldung dieses Mal. Haben eben vom Fischereiaufseher Fleisch mitgebracht bekommen.
Hat er und n Kollege gegrillt, und ich gerade abgeholt.
Derartige zusammengehörigkeit is einfach unbezahlbar!


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade auf dem wasser angekommen. Köderfische senken. Ein paar habe ich schon. Muß gerade pause machen, es schüttet wie aus eimern.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bin gerade auf dem wasser angekommen. Köderfische senken. Ein paar habe ich schon. Muß gerade pause machen, es schüttet wie aus eimern.



Du bist echt gemein.
Jedes mal wenn Du Bilder von Aussichten von deinem echt tollen Boot zeigst, krieg ich Fernweh.
Erinnert mich an meine Thailand Urlaube.
Aber dafür fehlt grad das Kleingeld.

Der Regen bringt dir bestimmt schon schnell den ersten Aal. 
Viel Erfolg und auch ein Petri allen Fångern.


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dafür. Der monsunregen ist durch. Angeln liegen im wasser. Die welt ist wieder in ordnung. Ich kann chillen.


----------



## mathei (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

viel glück die nacht zokker. möge sich deine räuchertonne schnell füllen


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Allen Sitzenden viel Erfolg!
N Kollege der mim Boot vorbei gekommen is hat uns schnell die Ruten ausgelegt. Cooler Typ!


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke tollwut, kann ich gebrauchen.
Bis jetzt noch kein zupper. Liege  auf 1m tiefe. Ganz komisch heute abend, totenstille draußen, nicht mal ein vogel zwitschert. Ich glaub da läuft nicht 1 aal heute nacht. Und der mond scheint auch schòn hell. 
Dir auch viel erfolg.


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10 grad und nebelschwaden wie im horrorfilm.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Moin zokker hast du tv mit an Bord (WM)
 petri heil

mfg nobbi


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja hab ich. Bin aber kein fussball fan und hab auch keine lust die antenne jetzt noch raus zu pröln und auf zu bauen. Wenn d land im achtel-, viertelfinale usw spiel dann schau ich aber auch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6alles gut lass dich nicht stören
dicke fische 

petri heil


mfg nobbi


----------



## Der_Spinner (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

MEINEN ERSTEN WESERZANDER GEFANGEN!!!! Was für ein schöner Fisch, ich bin ganz hin und weg. Gebissen hat er auf Fischfetzen 1m vorm Ufer (Hochwasser)


----------



## Der_Spinner (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilder:


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri , Spinner!
Mei mir hats auch wieder gerappelt!
Wenn die jetzt jeden Tag 20cm größer werden hab ich die 2m am ende der woche 
1,20 bei 27 pfund


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes petri ihr beiden. 
Bei mir lief es nicht so dolle. Ein aal um 03.45 uhr, auf kauli. Um die 60 cm. Vieleicht hat er glück. Wenn keiner mehr zu kommt geht er zurück.


----------



## aelos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri an den Nachtschwärmern..tolle Fische die 
Ihr gefangen habt..

Auf welchen Köder haste den Wels gefangen?


----------



## aelos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen zoker..

Bei den hellen Mond überhaupt einen zu fangen das ist doch ok..

Petri..


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke
Das ist ein ammenmärchen mit dem mondschein. Hab da noch keinen unterschied gemerkt. Der aal hat im hellen in 1m tiefe gebissen. 
Liege jetzt wieder auf 3m.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juni 2014)

aelos schrieb:


> Fettes Petri an den Nachtschwärmern..tolle Fische die
> 
> Ihr gefangen habt..
> 
> ...





Danke euch!

Rotauge mit ca 13cm war der Köder.
Nehm normal welche 20-30, hab aber keins in der Größenordnung bekommen

Bezüglich Vollmond/Helligkeit:
Da läufts bei mir meistens sogar besser. Weißfische suchen dann auch nachts Futter, dementsprechend die Räuber auch


----------



## mathei (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Dickes petri ihr beiden.
> Bei mir lief es nicht so dolle. Ein aal um 03.45 uhr, auf kauli. Um die 60 cm. Vieleicht hat er glück. Wenn keiner mehr zu kommt geht er zurück.



kommst du auch mal ohne aal vom see runter. petri


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von diesem see eher selten. Nächstes we, wenn's wetter günstig ist geht es aber mal auf einen anderem see.


----------



## aelos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke
> Das ist ein ammenmärchen mit dem mondschein. Hab da noch keinen unterschied gemerkt. Der aal hat im hellen in 1m tiefe gebissen.
> Liege jetzt wieder auf 3m.



Ach wenn ich doch diese Erfahrung nur mit dir Teilen könnte.. :q


----------



## u-see fischer (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke
> Das ist ein ammenmärchen mit dem mondschein. Hab da noch keinen unterschied gemerkt. Der aal hat im hellen in 1m tiefe gebissen.



Was nach meiner Erfahrung bei Vollmond die richtige Stelle ist.



aelos schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich doch diese Erfahrung nur mit dir Teilen könnte.. :q



Versuchs mal bei Vollmond flach/flacher zu angeln, vielleicht erlebst Du dann auch mal eine Sternstunde, oder sollte man besser sagen eine "Vollmondstunde"?

Meine beste Aalnacht war eine Vollmondnacht, auf ca. 7 Meter gelegen, viel Aktivitäten an der Wasseroberfläche. Nachdem auf Grund garnichts lief, haben wir die Posen flacher eingestellt. In dieser Nacht habe ich 13 Aale in 7 Meter tiefen Wasser, Pose aber auf 1 Meter eingestellt, gefangen


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gehts wieder los.
Fang nem Kollegen Köfis mit, dafür fährt er dann meine Ruten raus. Super Sache!


----------



## wusel345 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trollwut, wie kommst du dann an deine Ruten, wenn er sie rausfährt und den Köder an Land lässt? Bringt das was? :q:q:q:q

Spaß muss auch mal sein |wavey:


----------



## aelos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen u-See Fischer..das habe ich schon xxxxmal so gemacht auf meinen See wo ich meine Aalstellen kannte..immer wieder und wieder mit Pose auf 1m oder auch nur 50 cm ohne Knicklicht weil war ja Helle..mit Kofi und selbst gesuchte Tauis nix nix nix an Flachen Stellen an steilen Kanten an der Oberfläche geangelt nix war zu machen(mit kleinen Ausnahmen wo ich auch mal einen fangen konnte)..derzeit Angel ich recht gut in einen flachen Kanal auf Aal wo ich schnell bewohnte Stellen ausmachen konnte und Recht gut fange im Gegensatz zu andere Angler an diesen Kanal aber bei Vollmond ist da Sense da kann ich noch so dicht an der Oberfläche angeln..also ich denke Aalangeln zu können und das sie bei Vollmond an der Oberfläche rauben ist ja schon ein alter Hut und nix neues aber aus MEINER EIGENEN Erfahrung nur selten Umsetzbar gewesen..besser sind abnehmender Mond im letzten Drittel und natürlich Neumond leider ist es so bei mir..

#h Ronny


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Trollwut, wie kommst du dann an deine Ruten, wenn er sie rausfährt und den Köder an Land lässt? Bringt das was? :q:q:q:q
> 
> Spaß muss auch mal sein |wavey:




Ja, damit wird die Fangstatistik Bombe!
Musst du mal ausprobiern!
0 Fische in 365 Nächten 

Ruten stehen!
N guter Kumpel hat die Stelle jetzt 2 Tage befischt. Ging aber nichts.
Hat mir n Eimer Partikel hingestellt und gesagt, ich soll da jetzt einen fangen, sonst wird der Platz aufgegeben.
Er hatte direkt vor den Füßen gefischt und eine Rute an der Boje angebunden. 1m raus, 2,80 tief.
Ich gehs anders an. Eine hoch und eine runter gelegt. Untere steht an ner Kante an nem Schilfgürtel. Von 3 auf 4m
Die obere weiter draußen von 3,50 auf 4,50.

Ich als Flachwasserangler steh nich so drauf, aber ma gucken was kommt


----------



## Haenger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop... auch Wasser.
Kombinierter Ansitz auf Karpfen und Hecht am Altrhein.
Irgendwann muss ich dem Mythos Altrheinkarpfen ja mal auf die Spur gehen.
Die Hechtrute mit nem kleinen Döbel bestückt, den Ich vorhin rausgezuppelt hab.
Man darf gespannt sein [emoji16]


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg dir! 
Während du deinen Meterhecht rauszerrst gibts bei mir wie immer Gourmetküche vom Feinsten


----------



## Haenger (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab noch so meine Zweifel bezüglich Meterhecht...
Aber ich muss schon sagen, Ich hatte selten so nen Appetit auf Spaghetti wie eben gerade [emoji3][emoji6]
Dir ebenfalls 'n dickes Petri!
Mach jetzt noch bis ca. zwölf und werd mich morgen selbst hassen wenn ich wieder am Schreibtisch sitz!
Gruß


----------



## Cynastorix (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg dir!
> Während du deinen Meterhecht rauszerrst gibts bei mir wie immer Gourmetküche vom Feinsten
> Anhang anzeigen 220175


Du solltest dir dringend einen Topf zulegen. Beschichtete Dosen erhitzt man nicht direkt auf dem Kocher. #h


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juni 2014)

Cynastorix schrieb:


> Du solltest dir dringend einen Topf zulegen. Beschichtete Dosen erhitzt man nicht direkt auf dem Kocher. #h





Man raucht und trinkt auch nicht und isst keine Aale 

Bei mir wars Satz mit x 
Wie siehts beim Haenger aus?


----------



## Haenger (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich schließ mich an...
Hab um kurz vor zwölf noch nen Krautteppich gedrillt der auf meinen Döbel gebissen hat und dann war die Luft raus... [emoji58]


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was gehn Brassen immer erst ab, wenn sie außerhalb vom Maul gehakt sind?

Wenigstens hab ich jetzt 4 perfekte Rotaugen mit 25cm


----------



## WoifeBGH (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil hab auch gerade ausgelegt,schön ruhig is am Wasser der WM sei dank......


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil ihr beiden.
Na ordentliche köfis hast ja tollwut, ich wünsche dir den größten wels im see. Wie groß mach der sein?


----------



## DJ-Sancho (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri jungs! Hut ab dass ihr jetz am wasser sitzt... wens interessiert: wir führen 3:0 zur halbzeit und sind in überzahl


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es gibt was wichtigeres als fussball, ANGELN. Wenn ich nicht auf arbeit wär, würde ich auch am wasser sein.


----------



## WoifeBGH (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fussball interessiert mich dann wieder wenn die normalen ligen( bei mir mittlerweile leider die 4.) losgehen.

Grad eben leider nen guten Karpfen verloren aber ich bin guter Dinge für heute.


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

|bla:... Angler dürfen sich aber schon auch für Fußball interessieren! Besonders nach diesem grandiosen Auftakt!

 ...sorry, aber mit deiner Meinung stehst du gerade aber sowas von im Abseits!
 Glückwunsch unserer Mannschaft und das Niveau halten! #6 :vik:


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## WoifeBGH (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen mit Ca 20 Pfund Fotos gibt's später inet Verbindung is hier sehr schlecht


----------



## Cassero75 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr Kerle habt doch die Nerven verloren. Nie im Leben würde ich ans angeln denken, wenn Deutschland bei einer WM spielt. Hoffe es hat sich für euch gelohnt. Ich hab's Spiel geschaut und das hat sich auf jeden Fall ausgezahlt.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jeder wie er mag, aber WM ist alle 4 Jahre.
Angeln kann ich das ganze Jahr.

Aber Euch da draussen Petri Heil


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade wieder da, war an zwei Flüsse und einem Kanal.
Nix, kein Biss aber auch kaum Fischbewegung auszumachen und ziemlich kalt.

Morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juni 2014)

Bin wohl der erste mit ner Ukelei in dem See 
Problem hier is, dass du dich auf Waller nich dahin gehst, wo die Stelle gut is, sondern da wo du deinen Rutenständer reinkriegst 


Sitz aber trotzdem an meiner sWunschstelle.
Mit einer abgespannt, mit der anderen upose am stein.
Auf beide hab ich nochmal ordentlich feederfutter und mais draufgekippt. Um die köder herum muss es wuseln!

PS: Scheix auf Fußball!


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade hat ein Hecht auf dem abgespannten Fisch herum gekaut, is aber nich hängen geblieben


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwas is hier heute faul, abgesehen von mir. Gleich die ersten 5 Fische 5 kapitale Rotaugen für den See...
Alle in der Größe. Und ich hab keine kleinen Hände


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt weiß ich, was es war. Karpfen aufm Futterplatz gehabt. War einer der Kapitalen. Mit der Feeder nicht zu halten. Als er dann endlich gebremst hat, hing er schon im seerosenfeld. Hab ihn beim hinschwimmen wohl zu sehr erschreckt, vorfach gerissen


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Großfischangler!!!


----------



## nordbeck (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hinschwimmen ist bei eurem See auch echt ne Garantie für nen Abriss und verlorene Schuhe.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, bin am Main, Stelle vom Wochenende. Wenn kein anderer Waller da is, fang ich halt wieder die andern beiden Kollegen 
Um die köfis rum wird wieder gut futter verteilt


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal los.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kollege war wieder klopfen. An der Stelle wo ich mir jetzt 7 Nächte bei einem Fehlbiss um die Ohren geschlagen hab, hat der nen 1,70 Fisch gefangen. War mit Sicherheit meiner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade wieder da. (Und geduscht)

Einen Barsch und 3 verlorene Hecht Bisse. Der vierte hat den Hecht dann aus dem Wasser gezogen.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben um halb 11 schon den ersten biss gehabt, aber nicht hängen geblieben. Köfi sah jungfräulich aus. Seltsame sache


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit vier am Wasser mit gufi auf kammschupper. Leider ohne erfolg bisher. Und kacken muss ich auch noch -.-


----------



## Casso (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann es denn noch schlimmer kommen?


----------



## huawei71 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klar,kein Papier dabei und nur brenesseln in der Nähe


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mitten in ner Innenstadt. Lauf jetzt schon ungeduldig vor nem cafe auf und ab bis es öffnet. Offiziell wohl erst um 9 , aber es sind schon Menschen da.  
Gleich erstmal nen Motivationskaffee trinken und das Geschäft erledigen.


----------



## Coasthunter (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bin mitten in ner Innenstadt. Lauf jetzt schon ungeduldig vor nem cafe auf und ab bis es öffnet. Offiziell wohl erst um 9 , aber es sind schon Menschen da.
> Gleich erstmal nen Motivationskaffee trinken und das Geschäft erledigen.




Das nenn ich mal ne Statusmeldung


----------



## hanzz (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Seit vier am Wasser mit gufi auf kammschupper. Leider ohne erfolg bisher. Und kacken muss ich auch noch -.-



Die Meldung find ich noch besser


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



huawei71 schrieb:


> Klar,kein Papier dabei und nur brenesseln in der Nähe



Schilf ist noch besser, da hast Du anschließend Deine Tage


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Schilf ist noch besser, da hast Du anschließend Deine Tage




Deswegen liegt bei mir seit letztem Jahr permanent dieser Campingstuhl im Auto:



Beste idee die ich jemals hatte!
Besser kackt nichtmal der Scheich von Dubai


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Deswegen liegt bei mir seit letztem Jahr permanent dieser Campingstuhl im Auto:
> Anhang anzeigen 220276
> 
> 
> ...



Aber gut dabei zielen.:q


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

So wieder zuhause angekommen. Hab noch drei Halbstarke Barsche auf nen chubby erwischt. 
Hat leider auch noch angefangen zu regnen womit der Tag für mich das Ende eingeläutet hat. 
Jetzt zuhause nochmal einen kapitalen nachgelegt. Fotos erspar ich euch


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin auch heute mal wieder los, ein paar 
Weißfische ärgern und was soll ich euch sagen der 
erste Biss heute morgen auf 1 Maiskorn war dieses
Exemplar hier 

sehr aufregender Drill an der leichten Posenrute und der 0.20 Hauptschnur :vik::q


----------



## Bodensee89 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Bin auch bisschen am Wasser.
Bisher ist es ruhig.


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an den Fänger und alle am Wasser.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fahr jetzt auch nochmal los.Heute mal Drop Shot auf Barsch.
Mal sehen was geht.
Petri an alle.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Deswegen liegt bei mir seit letztem Jahr permanent dieser Campingstuhl im Auto:
> Anhang anzeigen 220276
> 
> 
> ...



Absolut ekelhaft, daß Teil, da haste doch nach jedem Bierschiß eine wachsende Schicht Kotborke an der Tapete.|bigeyes:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Bezug kommt sicher alle paar Wochen mal inne Waschmaschine.|supergri


----------



## vandermo (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern Abend mal die feederrute an den tümpel mit genommen


Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder zurück.Gerade 10 Min . auf dem Boot,fängt es an richtig zu  schütten.|evil:


----------



## mathei (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TobiEssenRuhr schrieb:


> Ich bin auch heute mal wieder los, ein paar
> Weißfische ärgern und was soll ich euch sagen der
> erste Biss heute morgen auf 1 Maiskorn war dieses
> Exemplar hier
> ...


den find ich gut. petri. andere kippen erst 5 kg futter ne woche rein und dann kommt einer mit einem maiskorn #h


----------



## TobiEssenRuhr (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du weißt doch das Glück ist mit den doofen


----------



## nordbeck (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> den find ich gut. petri. andere kippen erst 5 kg futter ne woche rein und dann kommt einer mit einem maiskorn #h



das hab ich mir auch gedacht ^^grad weil ich in letzter zeit gut gefüttert hab ohne erfolg.


----------



## KleinerWaller (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So gerade eben 2 Stunden am Wasser gewesen und Köderfische gefangen  Hat ausnahmsweise mal funktioniert. War das ganze Jahr über bis jetzt sehr schwer. Mehrere Döbel und Lauben gefangen. 1 Döbel mit etwa 22cm ist mit gegangen und eine Laube mit 16cm. Morgen geht's ans Wasser. Petri an alle am Wasser ! 

 Morgen kann ich bestimmt auch mal einen Fang melden


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade wieder da.
3 Hechte wovon 2 wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Statt angeln war bei mir und nem kollegen heut wieder brauen angesagt


----------



## rapaLLa04 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze nach wie vor am Kanal auf Aal. In der Dämmerung hat ein schöner 20er barsch den Wurm genommen, ansonsten diverse Gründeln. Noch kein richtiger Biss ansonsten. Kalt würd's langsam auch, mal sehen wie lange ich noch mache.


----------



## Arango (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



rapaLLa04 schrieb:


> Sitze nach wie vor am Kanal auf Aal. In der Dämmerung hat ein schöner 20er barsch den Wurm genommen, ansonsten diverse Gründeln. Noch kein richtiger Biss ansonsten. Kalt würd's langsam auch, mal sehen wie lange ich noch mache.



Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Besten dank! War in jedem Fall nicht die beste Idee, die wieder gefundenen mindestens 10 Jahre alten knicklichter mitzunehmen. Jedes Glühwürmchen ist heller. Bisserkennung gleich null.


----------



## Kiesbank (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich stellte mir heute von 7 die Frage, raus gehen oder nicht, hat ja geregnet??? War draußen bis 10, tote hose!

noch bischen google maps studieren und weiter gehts 

Wer lässt sich von den etwas milderen Temperaturen und ggf. etwas regen noch nicht abschrecken?


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



sirkay schrieb:


> ich stellte mir heute von 7 die Frage, raus gehen oder nicht, hat ja geregnet??? War draußen bis 10, tote hose!
> 
> noch bischen google maps studieren und weiter gehts
> 
> Wer lässt sich von den etwas milderen Temperaturen und ggf. etwas regen noch nicht abschrecken?




Werd gegen 2 ne neue stelle freischneiden, dann köfis fangen und über nacht bleiben


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



sirkay schrieb:


> Wer lässt sich von den etwas milderen Temperaturen und ggf. etwas regen noch nicht abschrecken?


Momentan gehe ich jeden Tag.
So lange es nicht stärker regnet, ist mir das Wetter egal.
Gestern war es wendig und hat direkt geregnet als ich angekommen bin. Also 5 Minuten Spinnfischen von unter einer Brücke und der Regen war weg. Später gab es dann 3 Hechte, also beste Entscheidung.

Nach der Arbeit geht es vermutlich wieder ans Wasser. Diese sucht...


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz auch an jetzt. Grad Ruten im Wasser und brolly aufgebaut. Wetter ist wechselhaft. Mal sehen wie es wird 
Bleib bis morgen gegen Abend. Dann ich pünktlich zum Fußball wieder da. 

Grad noch den kleinsten Frosch der Welt gesehen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin seit heute morgen am Wasser, konnte bisher nur ein paar kleine Döbel fangen. 

Habe vor einer halben Stunde nur was erlebt, werde ich wohl nie vergessen. Hatte eine Rute mit Wurm draußen und habe mich entschieden ausnahmsweise nebenher bissle zu spinnern. War aber nur 3 Meter von der anderen Rute entfernt. Mein Kumpel war gerade Wasser lassen. Da hör ich die Glocke von meine Rute, sehe wie sie nach vorne kippt, Stürme hin und sehe nur noch wie eine Fisch meine Rute hinter sich her zieht :'(. Der Fisch hatte wohl einen Hunger.... weiß nicht was das war, dachte als erstes an einen großen Döbel, da diese zumindest hier sehr aggressiv beißen.

Zum Glück ist die Strömung hier nicht so stark bzw. Kaum vorhanden. Habe sie dann schwimmen sehen und bin ans andere Ufer gefahren. Um meine Rute zu retten  Fisch war natürlich weg


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe der bekannte Anfängerfehler  könnte von karpfen über döbel zum aller alles gewesen sein.


----------



## KleinerWaller (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fische ja schon immer so nur so einen biss hatte ich noch nie. Gut ja, bremse hätte ich bissle besser einstellen können


----------



## feederbrassen (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Ich fische ja schon immer so nur so einen biss hatte ich noch nie. Gut ja, bremse hätte ich bissle besser einstellen können



Ist doch immer so.Kannste stundenlang aufmersam fischen ,
einmal rumgedreht und tschüss.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, meine neue Stelle wurde seit garantiert 10 Jahren nichtmehr befischt.
Mal gucken, was so geht


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geil!


----------



## kingandre88 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück...da lässt sich bestimmt was fangen #6


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle Fänger


Trollwut schrieb:


> So, meine neue Stelle wurde seit garantiert 10 Jahren nichtmehr befischt.
> Mal gucken, was so geht
> Anhang anzeigen 220348


Wer ist denn der ältere Herr?|bigeyes

Ich muß heute abend auf Bibersafari, Frauchen möchte das so gerne. |uhoh:
Morgen gehts dann wieder auf den See. Aber wieder auf den selben wie die letzten Male auch. Auf den anderen See gehts nicht, 4-5 Beaufort aus west, da fall ich sonst noch aus dem Boot.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Is mein Vater. Hat zwar mit Angeln und Fischen absolut nichts am Hut, wollt mir seine Sense aber partout nicht mitgeben.
Selbst schuld


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Will auch sonen privaten Sensemann haben, der bestenfalls noch den Flurschaden zahlt!
Bei uns würdest du für sowas verhaftet und standrechtlich erschossen.
Beneidenswert!
Hoffentlich lohnt sich die Aktion und zahlt sich in Form von nem dicken Waller aus.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Is mein Vater.


Du hast es gut. Vati macht die Stelle frei und Mutti bringt das Essen.#6


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Will auch sonen privaten Sensemann haben, der bestenfalls noch den Flurschaden zahlt!
> Bei uns würdest du für sowas verhaftet und standrechtlich erschossen.
> Beneidenswert!
> Hoffentlich lohnt sich die Aktion und zahlt sich in Form von nem dicken Waller aus.
> ...




Interessiert keinen. Das Gebiet wurde vor 30 Jahren begrünt, seitdem rennt da keiner mehr rum.

Boah, ich brauch dringend köfis und keine karpfen


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist doch ein super köfi. Brassen habt ihr doch auch genug im see?


----------



## Arki2k (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich muss mal fragen, da ich keine Ahnung habe: Was ist das für eiSee, du holst da so viele Fische raus.... Sowas kenne ich im Norden bei uns nicht


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

Karpfen? Die gibts doch auch bei uns  im Norden.


----------



## Arki2k (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, das ist mir klar, aber der Kollege holt ja in einer Regelmässigkeit dicke Fische aus dem See der Nonnen.


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Cooles Gewässer mit gutem Bestand. Da fang sogar ich karpfen [emoji12]


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2014)

nordbeck schrieb:


> Ist doch ein super köfi. Brassen habt ihr doch auch genug im see?




Bin bei waller köfis sehr wählerisch.
Kann zwar theoretisch brassen und karpfen mit 6 pfund ranhängen, nehm aber nur rotfedern/rotaugen mit 20-30cm.
Is für mich die perfekte größe für nen 6/0er drilling und 6/0er einzelhaken.
Außerdem schalte ich so hechte und sehr große zander als beifang nicht aus.
Is so n bischen n tick von mir.

Bin jetzt heim, war nixmehr mit köfi. Könnte nem kollegen noch zu nem küchenhecht verhelfen


Bezüglich see:
Is ein gutes gewässer mit gutem besatz und ordentlichen bestimmungen.
Außerdem kenn ich den see mittlerweile wirklich gut


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider heute schneider, dafür aber sehr weit gelaufen und erkundet.
Im Vergleich zu gestern, wo man immer irgendwo was räubern sah, tote Hose.

Morgen mal schauen


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhu grad ne brasse.


----------



## Der_Spinner (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute morgen n schönen knapp 70er Hecht ausm Baggersee, Köder war ein neon gelber Zalt, wollte doch eigentlich nur  kurz im glasklaren Wasser gucken wie der läuft |bigeyes . Mal gucken was heute noch so geht.


----------



## Der_Spinner (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Außerdem schalte ich so hechte und sehr große zander als beifang nicht aus


 
Das hab ich mir auch immer gedacht, bis ich live mit erleben durfte wie ein Kollege auf einen mittleren Satzkarpfem (ca 40)an einem Abend 2 kapitale Hechte fangen konnte :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut noch eine Runde geschneidert. Ab morgen dann mal andere Stelle suchen.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hau ab jetzt. Gleich auspacken,duschen, futtern und dann wm. Olé


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri spinner
Hab endlich auch die angeln drin. Eine stelle wo ich noch nicht geangelt habe. Wind wie sau und starkregenschauer. Auf der herfahrt war es ganz heftig. Beim köfi senken im knietiefem wasser sind die wellen bin an den saxx geschlagen. Heckanker halten auch nicht, hab zwei drinnen. Ich hoffe mal der wind läst zum abend nach.


----------



## mathei (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri spinner
> Hab endlich auch die angeln drin. Eine stelle wo ich noch nicht geangelt habe. Wind wie sau und starkregenschauer. Auf der herfahrt war es ganz heftig. Beim köfi senken im knietiefem wasser sind die wellen bin an den saxx geschlagen. Heckanker halten auch nicht, hab zwei drinnen. Ich hoffe mal der wind läst zum abend nach.


nur die harten kommen in den garten. bei soviel einsatz kann ich nur maximalen erfolg wünschen.


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hoffe du kannst das Deutschland Spiel auf deinem Boot gucken.


----------



## Der_Spinner (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin eben vom Baggersee zurück gekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich auf Hecht und Barsch, aber an der Oberfläche war ein Graskarpfentrupp mit bestimmt 15 Fischen zwischen 40cm und deutlich über ein Meter (!). Also schnell das Stahlvorfach ab und die Wasserkugel mit dem Proviant in Form von Brötchen an den Haken und rausgepfeffert. Hatte dann auch viele Anstupser bis dann tatsächlich einer der kapitalen Fische das Schwimmbrot nahm. Ich wollte schon jubeln doch nach dem Anhieb nahm der Fisch einfach nur permanent Schnur (normalerweise sagt man doch das Graser erst vorm Kescher richtig loslegen#c. )
Naja als die Schnur dann knapp wurde und ich die Bremse noch ein Stück fester anzog ist er dann ausgeschlitzt :c 
Morgen gehts dann aufjedenfall mit der richtigen Karpfenausrüstung nochmal los auf die Biester, so schnell werde ich nicht aufgeben! |znaika:


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja tv ist an bord, hauptsache der seixx wind läst noch ein wenig nach. Zz sind wieder schaumkronen an meinen nachtliegeplätzen. 
Äh, fisch geht aber vor fussball.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es schüttet schon wieder.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausdauer wird belohnt.#6 Wünsche dir ein fettes Petri Heil.


----------



## huawei71 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fussball und gleichzeitig Fischen...ein traum#6#6#6#6


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker. Sieht trotzdem geil aus.
Leute Petri und viel Spass beim gucken und fischen


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir liefs heut mit den Köfis hervorragend.
Perfekte Größe und ne ordentliche Menge. Gleich mehr gefangen, die warten jetzt im Gartenteich von nem Kollegen auf ihren Einsatz. Außerdem n satzer


Dementsprechend wird heut gleich die Dschungelstelle getestet.
In meiner Bucht hat das Wasser nur ca 80cm, dann gehts noch so 1,5m flach raus und dann steil in die fahrrinne runter.
Jedesmal, wenn n Schiff vorbeikommt is die halbe Bucht leer.
Ein Köfi liegt links am Buchtende auf ca 1,20 direkt unter der Oberfläche, der andere rechts auf geschätzt 2,5m an der kante.


Um im urwald zu fischen muss man echt nich an die rhone fahrn


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal petri tollwut
Lieg jetzt schon im flachen. War noch bei der letzten angel auslegen da geht die erste schon los. War aber fehlarlarm, nur test. Schüttet wieder.
Fussball läuft auch.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle am Wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Selbiges auch von mir!


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch nummer 2.


----------



## Der_Spinner (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man warum hat er nicht Podolski und/oder Schürrle für Özil und Götze gebracht?! ;+

Die beiden haben doch am Ende gar nichts mehr gerissen...

Petri an all die tapferen Angler die jetzt noch am Wasser sind (hier regnets in Strömen), hoffentlich lohnt es sich! #h


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pffff bei dem beschissenen Spiel wünschte ich, ich wär noch am Wasser. Da fang ich ja sogar lieber brassen.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Äh, wer sind die? Geht es um fussball? Hier gehts ums angeln.


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wer brassen sind? Tiere die man in interessanter Größe nur als unerwünschten beifang beim karpfenangeln hat. Vorzugsweise nachts oder wenn es regnet oder wenn man ne Montage in nem semi wassertauglichen Boot mit einem Paddel Ausrudern muss. Besonders gerne wenn alles gleichzeitig zutrifft.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, die frage war an spinner. Na brassen ( nennt man bei uns auch kuddendeckel) kenne ich doch. Was meinste wieso ich nur mit fisch angel und selbst den nehmem die.


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sitzen auch wieder am Wasser und hoffen.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ne, die frage war an spinner. Na brassen ( nennt man bei uns auch kuddendeckel) kenne ich doch. Was meinste wieso ich nur mit fisch angel und selbst den nehmem die.




Ich weiß doch. Wollte mich nur mal unaufgefordert auskotzen


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der wind hat wieder ordentlich aufgefrischt, werde ganz schön durchgeschaukelt. Hat sich aber schon gelohnt.


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil du aalguru


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sauber du legst vor.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal der zweite.


----------



## Arki2k (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz hier beim Nachtdienst und schau ganz eifersüchtig in den Eimer... 

Petri  

Nächste Woche bekomme ich hoffentlich meine Bestätigung für den Beitritt in Hamburger Angler und dann kann ich auch mal wieder ne Nacht an der Elbe verbringen


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du gehst 2:0 in Führung. 
Ich glaub wir geben gleich auf. Es ist relativ kühl und eine leichte Brise weht auch. 
Schnauze voll könnte man auch dazu sagen.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war nichts. Haut aber in den seltensten Fällen auf Anhieb hin.
Petri dem Aalrauszocker.

Scheixxe wars heut Nacht kalt


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Leichte briese? Ich hab um 7 fluchtartig meine stelle verlassen. Hatte noch 3 bisse, aber bei dem sturm (welle fast 1m) konnte nicht mit offenem bügel geangelt werden und bevor ich dann immer merkte das einer abzieht haben die jungs in die lose bremse gezogen und das hat schon gereicht, weg war'n sie. Bin aber sehr zufrieden, sind 2 schöne kiloaale. Lieg jetzt in einer überwindigen bucht, mach erst mal frühstück dann klar schiff und tucker ich schön richtung heimathafen.


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker schön das du belohnt wurdest.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das auch noch.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

upsi |bigeyes Gibt es nen anderen Weg oder nur den?


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juni 2014)

Bei euns war wieder unterfränkisches Fischschlachtfest. Fänge, bis auf Grundel, warn aber sehr wenige


----------



## mathei (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Das auch noch.


so einen mist hatten wir auch bei uns kanal. hat aber *nur* 3 wochen gedauert bis er weg war. hoffe du hast genug futter an board. :q


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Zokker. Daumen hoch, 2 Kilo Aale in einer Nacht. Respekt !


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleiner Nachtrag: über dem Baum bin ich drübergerutscht.
Die Aale: 79cm, 1020g / 83cm, 1140g
Sonst, wie immer schöne Rückfaht gehabt.














Gruß|wavey:


----------



## phirania (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag: über dem Baum bin ich drübergerutscht.
> Die Aale: 79cm, 1020g / 83cm, 1140g
> Sonst, wie immer schöne Rückfaht gehabt.
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder..#6#6#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Bilder zokker, Daumen hoch.


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben einen sehr hungrigen Barsch, ca. 20cm, auf Gummifisch gefangen. Gleich am Ufer Haken gelöst, Gummifisch einfach vor meinen Füßen ins Wasser fallen lassen, damit er sich nicht am Ufer irgendwo verfängt, zwei Sekunden später ist mir der Barsch irgendwie aus den Händen gerutscht, steht kurz still im Wasser, sieht den Gummifisch am Grund und schon schießt er abwärts und hängt erneut, der war wohl kein Freund von c&r... Musste ihm das ganze dann noch einmal erklären, diesmal aber Gufi am Land gelassen


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Eben einen sehr hungrigen Barsch, ca. 20cm, auf Gummifisch gefangen. Gleich am Ufer Haken gelöst, Gummifisch einfach vor meinen Füßen ins Wasser fallen lassen, damit er sich nicht am Ufer irgendwo verfängt, zwei Sekunden später ist mir der Barsch irgendwie aus den Händen gerutscht, steht kurz still im Wasser, sieht den Gummifisch am Grund und schon schießt er abwärts und hängt erneut, der war wohl kein Freund von c&r... Musste ihm das ganze dann noch einmal erklären, diesmal aber Gufi am Land gelassen



Geile Story!:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So sind die Barschen 

Vorhin neue Stellen ausprobiert, war aber so garnichts :/

Dann an die gewohnte Stelle gefahren und zwei Bisse auf den Top Frog, welche wieder nicht gehakt haben 
Anschließend einfach mal einen Krebs Gummifisch ausprobiert und direkt auf Grund einen Hecht damit gefangen. Interessanter Köder, sollte ich doch mal mehr probieren.


----------



## Arki2k (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum geht unser Troll nicht mehr zum Angeln, ist hier nichts los. Ich hüte das Bett und will nächste Woche wieder angreifen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Kaum geht unser Troll nicht mehr zum Angeln, ist hier nichts los. Ich hüte das Bett und will nächste Woche wieder angreifen


Ich hatte nur keine Lust von den letzten Schneider Tagen zu berichten, da sonst auch nichts geschrieben wurde ^^


----------



## Arki2k (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Richtig geschneidert bis zum Umfallen  - Sollte mal nachts auf Aale gehen, da habe ich auch ne Hand zum Tippen frei

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war auch los auf wolfsbarsch aber war zu beschäftigt


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Kaum geht unser Troll nicht mehr zum Angeln, ist hier nichts los. Ich hüte das Bett und will nächste Woche wieder angreifen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk





Tut mir Leid 
Ihr könnt mir ja ne Spendenorganisation gründen, mit deren Beiträgen ich gut leben kann, dann geh ich jeden Tag für euch angeln 

Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag bin ich wieder los und ab 12.7 hab ich Semesterferien bis Oktober, dann dürft ihr auch wieder jeden Tag lesen #h


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann nur we. Scheix arbeit.


----------



## olaft64 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und da soll es bei uns schütten.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Und da soll es bei uns schütten.



Ein altes, chinesisches Sprichtwort, das ich mir gerade ausgedacht habe, besagt: "Je schlechtel das Wettel, desto bessel beißt del Fisch!" #:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ein altes, chinesisches Sprichtwort, das ich mir gerade ausgedacht habe, besagt: "Je schlechtel das Wettel, desto bessel beißt del Fisch!" #:


Das hättest mal den Fisch vorgesteln elzählen sollen als ich anschließend meine Schuhe auswlingeln konnte...


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das hättest mal den Fisch vorgesteln elzählen sollen als ich anschließend meine Schuhe auswlingeln konnte...



Wieso? Das Splichwolt wal doch dann kollekt, wenn deine Schuhe so nass walen.

Ich jedenfalls fange wesentlich bessel, wenn ein leichtel Niesellegen niedelgeht odel es wilklich schüttet. Beispielsweise in meinel besten Aalnacht, als ich dlei Fische mit übel 90cm und alle übel 3,5 pfund elwischen konnte.
Außeldem hat man bei Legen seine Luhe vol Fußgängeln und andelen Menschen und kann sich voll aufs Angeln konentlielen. |bla:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich vermute auch das es eher am Platz (oder mir) lag.

Sobald der Fluss etwas größer wird und weniger/kaum verkrautet ist, bekomme ich keine Bisse bzw. weiß noch nicht was ich falsch mache oder ob der Hecht dort einfach nur nicht ist.

Dafür sehe ich aber immer wieder ziemliche Monster an Rand oder Mitte schwimmen, dessen Route man durch ziemliche Aufwirbelungen sieht. Ich sollte da mal nen Ansitz auf Karpfen (?) machen. Dann hätte ich auch endlich mal einen Karpfen gefangen ^^


----------



## Der_Spinner (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht könnt ihr euch noch an meine Begegnung mit den Grasern am Baggersee erinnern. Seitdem war ich fast täglich mit Schwimmbrot und Co am See und heute hats dann endlich auch geklappt. Ich werde dort aber in den nächsten Tagen weiterangeln, da schwimmen noch drutlich größere Exemplare rum!


----------



## Der_Spinner (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ups falsches Bild, ziemlich verschwommen, ich probiere nochmal das Original in besserer Qualität hoch zu laden


----------



## KleinerWaller (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hey. War heute wieder an der Stelle, an der meine Rute baden war.  habe den kleinen hier erwischt um 17 Uhr rum 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Habe irgendiwe die Vermutung, dass dem sein Papa oder Opa meine Rute mit genommen hatte 

Und der war in der Senke. Wisst ihr was für ein Fisch das ist? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Petri euch, und auf passendes Wetter am WE 

Gesendet von meinem Archos 50 Platinum mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann man nicht 100% sagen ,bzw sehen aber der hier :www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://fotoalbum.naturerlebnis-chiemsee.de/d/6318-3/Schlammpeitzger.jpg&imgrefurl=http://fotoalbum.naturerlebnis-chiemsee.de/hefte-broschueren/der-chiemsee-leben-unter-wasser/Die%2BFische%2Bdes%2BChiemsees/Schlammpeitzger.jpg.html&h=318&w=640&tbnid=X30VIc_2e3X_3M:&zoom=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=181&usg=__a-UGF4x63Pg-1TVvdsxGuiaPbNA=&docid=oiBHRhUNophT8M&client=firefox-a&sa=X&ei=ZICsU678D8rQ7AbnloDACA&ved=0CCIQ9QEwAA&dur=1690
könnte passen


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> hey. War heute wieder an der Stelle, an der meine Rute baden war.  habe den kleinen hier erwischt um 17 Uhr rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri!
Der Fisch gehört auf jeden Fall zu den Schmerlen.
Wenns n Schlammpeitzger is, die sin in DE auf der Roten Liste mit stark gefährdet


----------



## phirania (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schlammpeiztger ist es nicht,kommt mit der Färbung nicht hin.
Dachte eher an schmerle aber man kann auch keine Barteln erkennen. #c


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Steinbeisser?


----------



## Förde-Burns (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist ein Gründling !


----------



## KleinerWaller (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für einen gründlich fand ich die Färbung und das Maul nicht passend. Die sind hier nämlicj massig drin.

Gesendet von meinem Archos 50 Platinum mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Gründling ist es 100% nicht. 
Es ist entweder eine Schmerle oder Schlammpeitzger, dafür sprechen die Schwanzform, dagegen die kleinen oder fehlenden Barteln.
Es könnte auch ein Steinbeißer sein, dafür sprechen die kleinen Barteln, dagegen die Schwanzform.
Mehr kann ich leider anhand des Fotos nicht sagen. An der Form der Rückenflosse wäre eine Bestimmung besser möglich.
Bei uns habe ich sowas auch regelmäßig auf der Senke.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder geschneidert.
Mittlerweile weiß ich auch nicht mehr, wo ich noch hin kann. Möchte die gute Stelle nicht Überfischen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich weiß, das Bild ist nicht so gut geworden :/ 
Wir wollten den kleinen lebend wieder schnell schwimmen lassen. Danke trotzdem. Sorry fürs offtopic!



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wieder geschneidert.
> Mittlerweile weiß ich auch nicht mehr, wo ich noch hin kann. Möchte die gute Stelle nicht Überfischen.



Da kann ich mitfühlen so geht es mir eigentlich schon das ganze Jahr. Habe noch nicht einen verwertbaren Fisch gefangen  
Wird bestimmt auch wieder besser!


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben n Karpfen an der Feeder verloren. Voll ins Gebüsch gezogen


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Ruten stehen.
Wollma doch mal sehn


----------



## Kaka (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie machst du das eigentlich, dass du gefühlt jeden Tag rund um die Uhr am Wasser bist?! *Neid*


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kaka schrieb:


> Wie machst du das eigentlich, dass du gefühlt jeden Tag rund um die Uhr am Wasser bist?! *Neid*



Angehender Akademiker 
Sei dir gegönnt Trollwut


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop, Student.
Und gehe meist eh erst abends/ nachts, da würd ich sowieso schlafen. Also lieber am wasser mit chance auf fisch als daheim im bett 


Ich glaub ich spinn.
Eben hat schon was daneben geraubt. Ruten liegen beide in Brusttiefem Wasser, Upose ganz knapp unter Wasser. Eben was dickes an der linken rute geknallt. Hab mich schon gefreut und auf die glocke gewartet. Nix wars


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die stehen halt nicht auf kotaugen. mit bräsen oder karpfen hättest du längst den 2m waller auf der matte ;D


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> die stehen halt nicht auf kotaugen. mit bräsen oder karpfen hättest du längst den 2m waller auf der matte ;D




Ruhe, wird gessen was aufn Tisch kommt! 

Muss aber wohl dementieren.
Hab mir durch meine Grundfutter auf Köderfischtechnik wohl einige Brassen und Karpfen auf den Platz gelockt, so wies hier platscht und macht. Sehr gut!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sagt mr. Ich verschmäh die gute Mettwurst.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben hats megamaßig das pissen angefangen, ich natürlich am ratzen und kein zelt aufgebaut...
Irgendwann dann doch aufgewacht. Wenigstens schnell geschaltet. Statt ewig durch die Pampa zum Auto zu laifen ud s zelt zu holen grad die abhakplane übergeworfen. Zum Glück bin ich auf Waller und nich auf Karpfen draußen


----------



## Kaka (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, da ich irgendwie nicht schlafen kann, geht es in der nächsten Stunde auch ab an den Bach. Forellen- und Aiteljagd ist angesagt. 

Petri euch allen!


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg dir!
Ich hab die ganze Nacht unter der Plane verbracht, eben hats aufgehört, die Chance nutz ich um zu verschwinden


----------



## Arki2k (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann schlaf mal gut  - Heute gehts zum Schlagermove und morgen wieder an die Elbe, wenn ich nüchtern genug bin.


----------



## Kaka (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein ziemlich dicker Aitel und ein Hechtlein bisher.


----------



## Kaka (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weiterer Aitel und ne 45er Refo. Läuft.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausgeschlafen! 
Jetzt Futter für morgen fertig machen


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn das Zeug morgen genauso schnell Fische anlockt wie heute Fliegen, kann ich nach einer Stunde die Ruten rausnehmen, weil der See leer is


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle
Hallo an alle, bin auch wieder auf dem see. Bin beim köfi senken, muß pause machen. Zieht gerade ein gewitter rüber, hab schutz zwischen den binsen gefunden. Das gröbste ist schon vorbei. Trinke erst mal einen kaffee und stückel kuchen.


----------



## richi23 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ausgeschlafen!
> Jetzt Futter für morgen fertig machen
> Anhang anzeigen 220719


Du klaust etwa das Futter von deinem Hund? ![emoji1]


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



richi23 schrieb:


> Du klaust etwa das Futter von deinem Hund? ![emoji1]




Der Hund klaut mein Futter 
Den Fleischwolf haben meine Großeltern zur Hochzeit bekommen, den krieg ich immer zum Futter häckseln, und mach das bei denen. Der Hund weiß, dass da immer mal wieder was runterfällt


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja muß ich auch mal sagen. Hasilein man klaut dem hund nicht das futter.
Der zokker hat die angeln jetzt drin, und es regnet und regnet usw.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lass es regnen. Wir wurden gestern auch nass. 
Warum hast du nicht bei den Binsen geangelt ? Wäre doch eine Top Stelle auf Aal.


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da lieg ich wenn der uki laicht. Da gibt es ab und zu auch einen zander. Hab aber eine bessere stelle, da gibt es kraut und eine schöne kante.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann drück ich dir ganz fest die Daumen Zokker. #6


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja muß ich auch mal sagen. Hasilein man klaut dem hund nicht das futter.
> Der zokker hat die angeln jetzt drin, und es regnet und regnet usw.




Sonst bist du noch gesund? Hat dir schonmal jemand n Ei ins Boot gelegt?  

Viel Erfolg auch von mir


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö bis jetzt noch nicht has... Oh tschuldigung tollwut natürlich.


----------



## Kaka (28. Juni 2014)

Die Fänge von heute. Lief super. Regenbogen und Döbel knapp 50 cm. Döbel gab's noch einen zweiten in ähnlicher Größe und einen kleinen. Insgesamt ein super Angeltag. Bis auf die Regenbogen schwimmt alles wieder.


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri kaka, schöne fische und gelungene fotos.


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, mal in den eimer geschaut.

 Es regnet schon die ganze nacht und grummel tuts auch zeitweise. Aber nur leichter wind. Zappenduster und nicht kalt.
Ideales aalwetter, nur die aale wissen das noch nicht. Beide aale haben sehr vorsichtig gebissen und sind nicht abgezogen.


----------



## Gemenie (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker, werde mich jetzt auch aufmachen mal sehen was noch geht am Elbeseitenkanal ecke Mittellandkanal.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Zokker das kann sich doch sehen lassen.


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nacht haben nur die dünnen gebissen. 78cm, 770g und 58cm.




Gruß #h


----------



## mathei (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

kann sich doch sehen lassen zokker. petri. wird zeit das ich auch mal auf aal raus fahre


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine Fresse,
das Wochenende hätte ich mir sparen können.
Gestern war Ansitz geplant und vorher alle abgesagt. Bin dann zwar noch los, war aber einer dieser Tage wo alles schief ging und ich entnervt nach ner Stunde die Sachen ins Auto  gepackt habe.

Heute war es noch besser. Wollte mal eine mir unbekannte Stelle am DEK ausprobieren, direkt an einer Brücke. Direkt beim zweiten Wurf Gewitter. Schnell unter die Brücke verkrochen kam auch alles runter was die Wolken hergaben, so das man durch den Aufprall des Wasser sogar naß gewordenmist.
Als dann aber direkt gegenüber vom Kanal, nicht weit von mir, ein Blitz eingeschlagen ist wurde mir echt anders. So ein lauter Knall und heller Blitz.

Habe es gerade jetzt nach Hause geschafft. Reicht auch. Schlechteste Wochenende seit langem....


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Meine Fresse,
> das Wochenende hätte ich mir sparen können.
> Gestern war Ansitz geplant und vorher alle abgesagt. Bin dann zwar noch los, war aber einer dieser Tage wo alles schief ging und ich entnervt nach ner Stunde die Sachen ins Auto  gepackt habe.
> 
> ...



Kann ja kaum schlechter werden.
Ergo nach Regen kommt Sonnenschein.
Ging mir gestern am DEK genauso.
Angekommen um erstmal ne Stunde unter ner Brücke zu stehen.
Hab die Stunde aber genutzt, um eine ins Wasser gefallene Maus zu retten.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute war es noch besser. Wollte mal eine mir unbekannte Stelle am DEK ausprobieren, direkt an einer Brücke. Direkt beim zweiten Wurf Gewitter. Schnell unter die Brücke verkrochen kam auch alles runter was die Wolken hergaben, so das man durch den Aufprall des Wasser sogar naß gewordenmist.



So gings mir heute auch.
während dem Vereinsangeln schön alles im trockenen unterm schirm gehabt
dann zusammengebaut, alles oben am auto abgelegt, nurnoch die Fische im Setzkescher gehabt. Wieder runtergelaufen, als ich anfang die Fische in nen Eimer zu packen kam n Wolkenbruch runter. Komplett durchnässt, sowohl Zeug, als auch ich, innerhalb von 2 Minuten. Das hätt auch nochma kurz warten können
:c


----------



## d0ni (30. Juni 2014)

Echt wahnsinn wieviele Schniepel auf so nen 30cm worm drauf knallen


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Echt wahnsinn wieviele Schniepel auf so nen 30cm worm drauf knallen



Auch kleine Frauen stehen auf große Würmer |bla:


----------



## olaft64 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gib Dir keine Mühe- der Ferkelfahnder ist in Rente :q
Gruß Olaf


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der war echt ganz schön gewollt


----------



## d0ni (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich ja nicht, sag nur wie es is

Hab innerhalb von 1h ca. 6 bisse bekommen, nur der hier hat gehangen.


----------



## phirania (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber noch besser als wenn Große Frauen auf kleine Würmchen stehen würden..


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn das Portemonnaie stimmt wird das durchaus häufig der Fall sein. 
Frag mal Flavio briatore.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenn das Portemonnaie stimmt wird das durchaus häufig der Fall sein.
> Frag mal Flavio briatore.



Woher du dem seine Maße kennst möcht ich jetzt nicht wissen:q


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Italiener haben im Schnitt die kürzesten in Europa. Hängt mit der Körpergröße zusammen. 
Jetzt guck mal welches Volk im Schnitt am längsten (höhö) ist.


----------



## donak (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Italiener haben im Schnitt die kürzesten in Europa. Hängt mit der Körpergröße zusammen.
> Jetzt guck mal welches Volk im Schnitt am längsten (höhö) ist.





nordbeck schrieb:


> Ja als Asiate hab ich genetisch bedingt ne sadistische Ader.



Aber stehst damit eventuell dann auch im Abseits. |wavey::q

*duckundweg*

Aber wenigstens kannst du kochen. :vik:


----------



## nordbeck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der holländische Anteil gleicht alles aus.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So sitz seit halb fünf. Bisher nichts. Heute mal nen See probieren den ich auch zum Hechten gern befische. Thomas und Franz kennen ihn auch. 






Stickmix mit goo könnte man auch Tampon nennen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Edit:
Petri und Viel Erfolg 

------

Gestern noch mal ne Kilometer gewandert mit der Spinnrute.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt konnte man auch direkt sehen das da kein Angler weiter gegangen ist und nichts platt getreten war.
Leider waren dort dennoch keinerlei Hechte auszumachen.

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist. Aber einer Stelle ganz am Ende in einer Kurve, da gehen die Seerosen bis zu einem Drittel/zur Hälfte des Flusses und auf der anderen Seite ist es dann klar. Dort habe ich sehr viele und vor allem richtige Monster gesehen, die immer an der Oberfläche mal nach etwas gesucht haben. Teilweise konnte ich ganze Köpfe (mindestens so groß wie der eigene Kopf) aus dem Wasser raus ragen sehen.
Meinem Eindruck und der Farbe nach könnten es größere bis Kapitale Schuppen- oder Graskarpfen gewesen sein. Ich habe mir das Schauspiel dann wohl fast ne Stunde angeschaut, beobachtet (ist nicht das erste mal das mir die da aufgefallen sind) und mir kommen da so einige Frage.

1: Auf diesem ganzen Strecken-Abschitt waren keine Hechte zu vernehmen und andere Angler scheinen an dieser Stelle auch nicht gewesen zu sein. Lassen sich Hechte von solchen Tieren beeinflussen und wechsel/meiden da das Revier? Diese Stelle, wo die in Massen vorkommen, ist auch der einzige zuweg zu dem Platz wo ich den ersten und letzten Hecht gefangen habe. Für einen Hecht sind diese Fisch viel zu groß. 

2: Ich bin jetzt nicht so erfahren was das Verhalten von Karpfen angeht. Ich kenne es ja das sie den Grund und die Oberfläche absuchen. In diesem Falle hatte ich das Gefühl das sie nach Insekten schnappen. Ist das realistisch? Vor allem ist mir aufgefallen das an einer Stelle immer wieder Köpfe raus geschaut haben, während die Sicht-Stellen auf 150 Meter verteilt immer überall waren.

3: Wäre Schwimmbrot dort realistisch zum fangen? Wäre mein erster Gedanke gewesen. Wobei ich vermute das auch futter auf dem Grund Sinn machen dürfte, schließlich konnte man auch viel Grund-Aktivität anschließend erkennen.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Ja sicher ist Schwimmbrot ne gute Option bei sowas. Einfach versuchen, dann weißt du es 
Hechte lassen sich in der Regel nicht so schnell verdrängen, deswegen filmen Taucher die auch regelmäßig. Kann aber gut sein, dass die potenziellen beutefische durch die karpfen und Graser verdrängt werden und die Hechte entsprechend mitwandern.

Petri dank!


----------



## d0ni (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einfach Pose/Grund mit Köfi und dann noch aktiv mit Schwimmbrot

Ist auf jeden Fall spaßig


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Kann aber gut sein, dass die potenziellen beutefische durch die karpfen und Graser verdrängt werden und die Hechte entsprechend mitwandern.


Potentieller Beutefisch ist gerade an dieser Stelle auch noch wesentlich stärker vertreten. Man bemerkt dort viel mehr Bewegung an der Wasser-Obefläche und am Rand des Krautes. 

Daran dürfte es daher nicht liegen. Wobei ich auf dem gesamten Fluss oberhalb bisher erst einen größeren Hecht ausmachen konnte (eben der erste). Dabei bin ich auch einige Kilometer weiter und habe die Fluss an mehreren Stelle probiert.

Danke euch


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn Beute da ist, sind die Hechte nicht weit. Außer sie wurden natürlich alle entnommen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenn Beute da ist, sind die Hechte nicht weit. Außer sie wurden natürlich alle entnommen


Ich habe sie ganz sicher nicht entnommen 
Und andere scheint es da auch nicht gegeben zu haben (was man recht gut erkennen kann), weshalb ich dann doch recht verwundert bin. Oder sie wollen dort nicht beißen...


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja überleg dir dass ein Meter zehn Jahre braucht. Wenn dann da in den letzten Jahren viel entnommen wurde ist der Bestand entsprechend dürftig. Das würdest du dann ja auch nicht anhand der Spuren erkennen könne.  

Ist auch nicht grad Hechtwetter zur Zeit. Bei den Temperaturen würd ich es nachts oder in der Dämmerung versuchen. Hechte vertragen Wassertemperaturen über 20 grad sehr schlecht weil der Sauerstoffgehalt zu gering ist. Entsprechend lethargisch    Pimmeln die dann am Tag rum.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht grad Hechtwetter zur Zeit. Bei den Temperaturen würd ich es nachts oder in der Dämmerung versuchen. Hechte vertragen Wassertemperaturen über 20 grad sehr schlecht weil der Sauerstoffgehalt zu gering ist. Entsprechend lethargisch    Pimmeln die dann am Tag rum.


Bei uns ist es relativ kühl. Wir haben hier Temparaturen (Luft) um die max. 15°C gehabt. Und viel Regen/Gewitter die Tage.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

Ja Wassertemperatur ist dennoch nicht so niedrig. Luftlinie sind das keine 50 km 

Wetterwechsel sind im übrigen auch Gift!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Diese Erfahrungen muss ich eben noch sammeln 



nordbeck schrieb:


> Luftlinie sind das keine 50 km


 Bonn?


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bad Bentheim.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist definitiv Nachbarschaft.


----------



## nordbeck (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast du auch schon in der pn festgestellt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin den Fischen zu nahe, mein Gedächtnis reicht auch nur bis zur Tür 
(nun höre ich auf mit dem Off Topic)


----------



## d0ni (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens die zwei haben auf meinem Dach spaß während ich nix fang


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu dem gratis Porno


----------



## nordbeck (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Yay -.-


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gestern mal wieder schneidern gewesen. An einer Stelle im Dortmund Ems Kanal nähe einer Schleuse. Komplettes Neuland für mich.

War aber dennoch spannend und ich hatte zwei schöne Bisse. Einer von einem recht guten Barsch (zwischen > 30cm, war der Dritte seit ich es dort versuche, bisher hat nur keiner richtig gebissen).

Doch der zweite Biss, der lässt mich aktuell grübeln und ich bin am überlegen, was es gewesen sein könnte. Knapp vor der Oberfläche hat dann ein Fisch zupacken wollen und den Köder nicht richtig ins Maul bekommen. Aufgrund des Anschlags war ich danach direkt an der Wasseroberfläche, habe in der Hoffnung den Köder aber wieder sinken lassen. Der Fisch selber, der sehr agil war, ist noch 2 mal im Kreis um den Köder geschwommen ehe er weg war.

Von oben (Stand auf einer Art Steg) konnte ich schon einmal sehen das es kein Barsch oder Hecht war. Der Fisch schien zwischen 40 und 50 cm groß gewesen zu sein. Optisch musste ich zuerst an einen Haiwels denken, welchen ich noch aus der Vergangenheit aus dem Aquarium kenne, kann man aber natürlich ausschließen. Die Phantasie spielt einem da gerne streiche.

Ich war dann überlegen ob ein Rapfen in Frage kommt, bin mir da aber mehr als unsicher ob die dort überhaupt vorkommen und ob es auch überhaupt passt. Kenne diesen Fisch so gar nicht. Einen Wels würde ich "fast" ausschließen, dafür war der Fisch zu dünn. Und einen Zander schätze ich auch nicht, ich vermute das ich diesen erkannt habe. Schließlich erwarte ich diesen Fisch vor Ort, weshalb ich auch mit einem Gufi fische. Der Gufi war recht klein und hatte natürlich hell/durchsichtige Farben. Das Wasser an der Stelle, direkt hinter einem 3 - 5 Meter Krautfeld, geht direkt c.a. 3 - 4 Meter tief. Der Steg hat einige Meter ins Wasse geragt, so das ich einen Meter nach dem Krautfeld anfange zu fischen.

Jemand eine Idee(mit den wenigen Infos) was es gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## d0ni (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du schließt doch eigentlich schon selber alles aus.

Da bleiben eigentlich nur Rapfen oder Döbel übrig.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, dann könnte ich mir einen Döbel vorstellen. Da ich weder Rapfen noch Döbel kenne, da das Vorkommen hier relativ gering zu sein scheint, fehlen mir natürlich auch die Erfahrungen mit diesen Fischen.

Ich kann eben nur das bewerten, was ich auch kenne 
Danke, ich vermute das der es war.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Barbe würde auf die Haiwelsbeschreibung passen. Aber an der Oberfläche?

Döbel, Aland, Rapfen, irgendwas in der Richtung


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mysteriös mysteriös, so sind früher geschichten entstanden. Man weiß ja nie ob was dran ist. Ich würde da nie wieder hin gehen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich würde da nie wieder hin gehen.


Wat?
...


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wat?
> ...



Sonst verschwindest du noch und wir lesen nie wieder was von dir.
Das Monster von Meppen :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achso, wie Nubi, Nafti oder wie der hieß


----------



## Main Doktor (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nuffi !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mensch,
gestern war wieder so ein Tag, den man getrost in die Tonne kloppen könnte.
Eben einer jener Tage, wo man sich fest etwas vornimmt und schon beim erscheinen am Platz merkt, das alles schief und anders läuft. Habe dann auch nach nicht langer Zeit des schneiderns den Platz gewechselt um auch dort zu schneidern. Leider ganz ohne Biss, dabei habe ich mir extra neue Köder gekauft :/


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mensch,
> gestern war wieder so ein Tag, den man getrost in die Tonne kloppen könnte.
> Eben einer jener Tage, wo man sich fest etwas vornimmt und schon beim erscheinen am Platz merkt, das alles schief und anders läuft. Habe dann auch nach nicht langer Zeit des schneiderns den Platz gewechselt um auch dort zu schneidern. Leider ganz ohne Biss, dabei habe ich mir extra neue Köder gekauft :/




Hör mal auf jetzt, du bist mittlerweile öfter Angeln als ich. Geht ja garnicht :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich gehe dabei sogar Arbeit und tu noch was *duck und weg*

5 - 7 mal die Woche (WM kommt eben ab und zu dazwischen)


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ab heute Abend brauchst du die WM ja nicht mehr berücksichtigen.


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist er Franzose?


----------



## KarstenM (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So soll er doch sein halbleeres Glas Wasser trinken, ich werde mit einem vollen, oder auch zwei Bier den Sieg bewundern und danach ans Wasser gehen!:vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KarstenM schrieb:


> So soll er doch sein halbleeres Glas Wasser trinken, ich werde mit einem vollen, oder auch zwei Bier den Sieg bewundern und danach ans Wasser gehen!:vik:


So ist der Plan :m


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sprechen uns nach dem Spiel nochmal.  
Würde mich für die Deutschen freuen aber dafür müsste erst mal die entsprechende Leistung erbracht werden. 

Hoffe, dass ich heute Abend auch nochmal auf eine kleine Spinntour starten kann.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

Jetzt nich n Stündchen mim Bus heimfahrn, schnell was essen, auto packen, zahnarzttermin und dann endlich ans Wasser. Heut auf Aal, Kollege will den Räucherschrank testen und fängt alleine nix :

Brauch außerdem auch mal wieder n Erfolgserlebniss.
Waller aussitzen deprimiert ganz schön :/


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann drück ich euch die Daumen! Hoffe dass es dann hier bald wieder positive Nachrichten zu lesen gibt.


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück dir auch die daumen tollwut, und viel glück beim zahnarzt.
Bin gerade auf dem see angekommen. Ententeichwetter. Werde mal ein bischen auf hecht und barsch angel. Morgen früh hab ich noch was anderes vor, deswegen heute nicht auf aal. Vieleicht morgen.


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werde heute auch raus fahren und fußball an bord schauen. danach die aalruten raus. vielleicht bleibt ja einer hängen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch, Käptain 
Zahnarzt is kein Problem, nur Routine.

Franz, wollt ihr, dass mich meine Eltern umbringen?
Hab an dem Zeug im Keller probegerochen, mei Mudda hat im ersten Stock gerufen, ich soll das Stinkzeug sofort vor die Haustür stellen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Brauch außerdem auch mal wieder n Erfolgserlebniss.
> Waller aussitzen deprimiert ganz schön :/


Geht mir nicht anders, bin auch schon wieder 7 Tage in Folge am Schneidern. Waren wohl nur 3 fängige Tage bisher, aber mal schauen.

Drücke dir und den anderen fein die Daumen.

Jemand sonst auf den Fishing Master am Samstag?


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleiner bericht. Hecht will nicht. Barsche haben sich als plötze herausgestellt. Ja und weiter, achso ebend noch einen 85er zander.


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Kleiner bericht. Hecht will nicht. Barsche haben sich als plötze herausgestellt. Ja und weiter, achso ebend noch einen 85er zander.


das erwähnst du so nebenbei. mensch petri. den fängst du doch nicht jeden tag


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! So lässt es sich in der Hitze doch gut aushalten oder?


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So beißt nix mehr. Angeln eingestellt. Jetzt wird gebadet.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sauber Zokker. Daumen hoch! Und bleibst gleich für Aal auf dem Teich?


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Würde ich gerne. Hab morgen vormittag VIELLEICHT noch was zu tun, ich könnte kotzen. Hoffentlich schaff ich es morgen noch auf aal raus zu fahren. Und hoffentlich kommen keine gewitter.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> So beißt nix mehr. Angeln eingestellt. Jetzt wird gebadet.



Hihi. Sieht auf den ersten Blick aus, als hättest keine Buchse an.
Auf den zweiten zum Glück nicht. 

Fettes Petri zum Zetti.

Mal schauen ob ich nach dem Spiel auch nochmal zum Rhein fahre.
Mal wieder n Meter knacken


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Aalköfis sin gefangen, jetzt noch n weng entspannt feedern.
Aufm futterplatz sonnen sich einige dicke (gras)karpfen.
Vllt geht einer auf den nebenbei ausgelegten pellet


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn Petri .#h


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben n 60er Hechtchen fast auf der Feeder gefangen.
Köderfisch eingeholt, is er draufgehüpft. Hat entweder den Fisch nichmehr rausgebracht oder war gehangen.
 Ausgedrillt, dann is beim Keschern das Vorfach gerissen ^^


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab jetzt die Klodeckel am Platz. In 2 Minuten 3 Stück.
Hätt ich letzten sonntag gebraucht :/


----------



## huawei71 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

was gäb ich mal für 2 Brassen ab 40 cm zum Räuchern|uhoh:


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kannst dir direkt abholen, ich will se nich.
Bin jetzt bei 6


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Echt mal. Geh eine Session mit mir auf karpfen und du hast aneinander gelegt 5 m Klodeckel.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Echt mal. Geh eine Session mit mir auf karpfen und du hast aneinander gelegt 5 m Klodeckel.



Versuch mal Bresen zu angeln.Vielleicht fängst ja dann Karpfen   Duck und wech.


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hätt ich letzten sonntag gebraucht :/
> Anhang anzeigen 221026



Ist dementsprechend nicht gut gelaufen?


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Versuch mal Bresen zu angeln.Vielleicht fängst ja dann Karpfen   Duck und wech.




Jaja das hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber dann fängt man die biester wieder nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Jaja das hab ich auch schon überlegt. Aber dann fängt man die biester wieder nicht.


 
#6 So iss es .


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

komischerweise fangen die stipper sie aber auch mit method und mini boilie nur selten, während die karpfenangler standart mindestens einen dicken pro nacht erwischen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Casso schrieb:


> Ist dementsprechend nicht gut gelaufen?




Ja, in anbetracht des platzes wars ok, aber halt nix berühmtes.


Mein brassenschwarm is weg, ca 10 stück, jetzt wieder rotaugen


----------



## Haenger (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen jetzt seit gut vier Stunden irgendwo in Holland am Wasser, aber irgendwie will nix passieren! [emoji58]
Karpfen ist Programm!
Heut morgen gab's nen kleinen Hecht beim schleppen, war aber bis auf den Biss nicht der Rede wert!
[emoji52]


----------



## Haenger (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werden jetzt mal bis zum Morgen hier bleiben, mal schauen ob was passiert!??


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Werden jetzt mal bis zum Morgen hier bleiben, mal schauen ob was passiert!??
> Anhang anzeigen 221036
> Anhang anzeigen 221037



Sieht doch gut aus,da müßte doch was gehen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

Haenger schrieb:


> Sitzen jetzt seit gut vier Stunden irgendwo in Holland am Wasser, aber irgendwie will nix passieren! [emoji58]
> Karpfen ist Programm!
> Heut morgen gab's nen kleinen Hecht beim schleppen, war aber bis auf den Biss nicht der Rede wert!
> [emoji52]






Viel Erfolg euch noch!
Ich habs feedern eingestellt und die aalruten ausgepackt.
Ich als Aal würd mir das schmecken lassen.



Edit:
Während dem Schreiben schon den ersten Biss gehabt.
Kein Wunder, is ja schon fast 22 uhr.
Der erste biss immer um 10, +-10 Minuten


----------



## Haenger (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei dem Aufwand, den wir beim anfüttern betrieben haben, sollte es das! [emoji6] !!!
Schön mit dem Boot da rum geblasen und ne krautfreie Stelle gesucht.
Ganz schön übel hier oben zu der Jahreszeit! [emoji15]


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

haenger, nieuwkoop? #

petri und viel erfolg ^^


----------



## Haenger (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Groote vliet [emoji6]
Danke [emoji3]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch, klingt ja recht spannend.


Bin auch wieder da. Und wie immer alles beim alten.... nix
Mittlerweile fängt das Schneidern an zu deprimieren 

Und ich habe beim besten Willen keine Ahnung wo ich noch hingehen und probieren kann.


----------



## feederbrassen (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bieberpelz,Kopf nicht hängen lassen. Das geht wieder vorbei.#6


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

Mörder biss verkackt... 
Abgezischt wie n karpfen, bissanzeiger brüllt wie blöd, angeschlagen und schön hat er sich irgendwo festgekrallt. Hätt er sich nich verhängt hätt ich gesagt n waller.
Hab dann unter vollspannung abgerissen 

Aber jetzt hab ich wieder voll bock aufs aalangeln


----------



## nachtangler (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen! Klingt ja echt spannend..
Morgen wird wieder angegriffen


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mörder biss verkackt...
> Abgezischt wie n karpfen, bissanzeiger brüllt wie blöd, angeschlagen und schön hat er sich irgendwo festgekrallt. Hätt er sich nich verhängt hätt ich gesagt n waller.
> Hab dann unter vollspannung abgerissen
> 
> Aber jetzt hab ich wieder voll bock aufs aalangeln



Mußt Du gleich wieder hinschmeißen, ich hab auch schon Aale mit 2 Haken, von mir, geangelt bzw ausgenommen.|bigeyes


----------



## nordbeck (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri euch, klingt ja recht spannend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde dir definitiv empfehlen auf karpfenangeln umzusteigen. Da hat man schnellen erfolg ohne großen Aufwand und blankt nicht so häufig.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

zokker schrieb:


> Mußt Du gleich wieder hinschmeißen, ich hab auch schon Aale mit 2 Haken, von mir, geangelt bzw ausgenommen.|bigeyes




Jop, sowieso direkt gemacht. Is jetzt aber ruhig, die beißen erst um 12 wieder 
Aber der Biss war genial. Hab den Bügel offen, Bissanzeiger an, und n Knicklicht mit Stöckchen in die Schnur gehängt. Bissanzeiger schreit und das Knicklicht fliegt in hohem Bogen vom Pod weg 

War auf meiner Feederstelle von heut mittag. Der wird da Maden, Caster und Pellets gesammelt haben und is dabei auf meinen Fisch gestoßen

Eben meine "Krebsstellen" abgeguckt. Seltsamerweise hab ich da, wo immer extreme ansammlungen von denen sind, noch nie nen aal gesehn


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sag mal, Aal muß bei Dir im Teich ja reichlich drin sein, wenn Du den schon beim fressen beobachten kannst.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da is kein Aal drin. So zumindest die Meinung der "Spezialisten". Wenn im April das Wasser warm wird, und du läufst nachts am Ufer 400m siehst du zwischen 2 und 4 Stück.

Eben wieder n guten Buss gehabt, diesmal die Ufernahe Rute, 1,5m vom Ufer weg. War mein erster Biss auf Grundel überhaupt.

Und wieder versaut. Muss das wieder öfter machen, habs total verlernt


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter - Scheixx auf Waller. Der nächste Biss, uferferne Rute. Wohl aber wieder losgelassen.
Nächstes WE gehts nur auf Aal


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und leuchten tust Du mit Rotlicht? Oder hast Du Katzenaugen?


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2014)

Wie leuchten? Kopflampe is zwar dabei, weißlicht, aber nur für heikle situationen.
Hakenbeködern, anschlagen, etc mach ich alles im dunklen.
Gegenüber von mir steht n beleuchtetes zementwerk, dementsprechend hab ich immer n fahlen schein






Oder meinst du beim rumlaufen und gucken?
Da wo ich fisch guck ich nie 
Ansonsten, Weißlicht.
Manche hauen direkt ab, andere bleiben bewegungslos stehn und wieder andere lassen sich überhaupt nicht stören und machen weiter bei dem, wo se grad dabei sin. Kommt immer auf den Fisch an

Kann das rumlaufen und gucken nur jedem empfehlen. Man sieht so viel mehr und kann das Wissen für sich nutzen. Gerade die Stellen, wo sich die fische nachts aufhalten


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie süß


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, ich meine beim Rumlaufen. Hab in Schweden auch immer Aale geschaut, aber wenn die Funzel anging sind die Aale immer mit einem Affenzahn weg. 

Hatte vor etlichen Jahren, an einem See im Müritz Nationalpark, auch immer heftige Bisse auf Fisch der eigentlich auf Zander ausgelegt war. Am hellichten Tag. Die haben so 10-20m Schnur genommen und haben dann wieder los gelassen oder man hat angeschlagen und nicht mal einen Widerstand gehabt. Was machen? Hab dann große Karpfenhaken genommen, mittig Fisch gesetzt das sie schön weit rausstehen und mich direkt hinter die Angeln gesetzt. Wenn einer loszog sofort angeschlagen und siehe da ich hab noch 2 Stück bekommen. Waren Aale über 3 Pfund.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

Ja, haben einige solche Kaliber. Mein größter hatte 4 Pfund, sind aber noch bessere drin. 
Zumal hier wirklich keiner außer mir gezielt drauf geht. Letztes Jahr wurden insgesamt 25 Stück gefangen - bei 130 Mitgliedern.
Werd demnächst mal wirklich mit Festbleimontahe und 2 kleinen Drillingen probiern.
Die großen warn im Frühjahr immer nur aif Wurm, aber das kannst im Sommer bei Krebsen, Grundeln und Weißfisch vergessen

Wirklich sofort abzischen tut einer von 4. die meisten bleiben wirklich solange ruhig stehen, bis man sie anstupst. Evtl sind dies von den Karpfenanglern gewohnt?


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad den 4. Schnurschwimmer gehabt. Piept 3, 4x, knicklicht bewegt sich nich, und das wars dann wieder.
Mit sicherheit karpfen, die da rumeiern


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na denn gute nacht und hol was raus.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, n stündchen gen ich mir noch. Sehr nervig mit den festen Beißzeiten :/
Ein gutes Nächtle wünsch ich


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte um 2 Uhr noch n Biss, war aber wieder nichts. 
Muss mir in der Hinsicht nochmal Gedanken machen.

Als hätt ichs gerochen, war gestern mittag Aalbesatz, teilweise fast metrige dabei |wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns kommen die von allein.
Durch kleine Endwässerungsgräben die alle mit einander verbunden sind bis sie in grössere Rinnsale und Flüsse münden.
Dann fressen sie sich bei uns im See die nächsten Jahre groß bis sie irgendwann wieder abwandern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich würde dir definitiv empfehlen auf karpfenangeln umzusteigen. Da hat man schnellen erfolg ohne großen Aufwand und blankt nicht so häufig.


Ansitz ist mir alleine zu langweilig. Bin leider so gut wie immer alleine unterwegs, da dann lieber aktiv.


Ich habe auch wieder ein Glück. Bin bei meinem Bruder zu besuch, klasse Wetter und kaum Wolken... Entschließen uns an seinen privat gepachteten Traum Teich zu fahren, Nichte eingepackt und los. Rute gerade im Wasser -> riesen Schauer. Da die kleine Nichte dabei war, mussten wir dann auch direkt wieder nach Hause -.-
Und damit ich mich gleich doppelt ärgern kann, sind auf Stellen zwei riesen Brocken am räubern gewesen, Arghhhh. Eben beim gehen sehen.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bei uns kommen die von allein.
> Durch kleine Endwässerungsgräben die alle mit einander verbunden sind bis sie in grössere Rinnsale und Flüsse münden.
> Dann fressen sie sich bei uns im See die nächsten Jahre groß bis sie irgendwann wieder abwandern.



Schaffen se bei uns nicht.
Vom See zum Main sind es zwar nur ca. 30-40m Luftlinie, allerdings ist eine trockene Schotterstraße dazwischen und insgesamt ein Höhenunterschied von ca. 25m, obwohl die Wasserspiegel in etwa gleich hoch sind



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Und damit ich mich gleich doppelt ärgern kann, sind auf Stellen zwei riesen Brocken am räubern gewesen, Arghhhh. Eben beim gehen sehen.





Darfst liebend gern mit mir tauschen.
Lieber hab ich keine Bisse, als die Bisse zu versauen. Da isses nämlich dann wirklich 100% meine Schuld und ich ärger mich.
Beißt nix, was halt einfach Pech


----------



## nordbeck (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenn man die bisse verkackt stimmt wenigstens die taktik. wenn man keine bisse bekommt hat man nicht mal den trost. alles vor und nachteile


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der zokker ist auch wieder auf der geöffneten see. Köfis senken ging super. Jetzt brauchen nur noch die aale beißen. Ist das eine hitze, in der sonne hält mans nicht aus. Werde wie schon öfter alle halbe stunde mal 1-2 runden ums boot schwimmen.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Der zokker ist auch wieder auf der geöffneten see. Köfis senken ging super. Jetzt brauchen nur noch die aale beißen. Ist das eine hitze, in der sonne hält mans nicht aus. Werde wie schon öfter alle halbe stunde mal 1-2 runden ums boot schwimmen.



Auf dass du Bisse von der selben Heftigkeit wie ich gestern bekommst, sie aber verwerten kannst|wavey:


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgentwas stimmt heute nicht. Kein see- fischadler zu sehen und zu hören, möven auch nicht, gleichmäßiger wind aus ost. Ganz komische stimmung.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist die Ruhe vor dem Sturm.|bla:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wenn man die bisse verkackt stimmt wenigstens die taktik. wenn man keine bisse bekommt hat man nicht mal den trost. alles vor und nachteile



Du sagst es. Ich bin ja nicht mal zum angeln gekommen und durfte direkt umdrehen. Lieber Bisse und wissen das man es richt macht als nur im dunkeln zu tappen.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ärger dich nicht so.
Bringt eh nix.

Ich komm zur Zeit höchstens 1 mal in der Woche zum Angeln.
SAP sei dank.

Dafür juckt es um so mehr und ich freu mich wieder richtig aufs Angeln. 

Manchmal ist eine gezwungene Pause nicht verkehrt für neue Freude und Kreativität. #h


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte gerade einen biss. War ein zander, hat den uki schön gelocht.
Hab auch ein wenig angefütter, habe noch eine dreiviertel flasche bier von gestern gefunden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich komm zur Zeit höchstens 1 mal in der Woche zum Angeln.
> SAP sei dank.


Hättest mal lieber meine Software, damit ist man schneller las mit SAP und c.o. ^^


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster aal ist raus und es kommt pickenblau von westen.


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ist zum kotzen. Hab gerade regenrada geschaut und es kommt eine schöne gewitterfront. Gibt es nochmal ein we wo es mal nicht schüttet.


----------



## aelos (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Schlängler..und Danke für die schönen Eindrücke die du über deine Bilder zum besten gibst..da bekomme ich richtig Lust loszufahren..aber morgen Abend habe ich die Zeit da werde ich auch auf Aal ansitzen.

Viel Erfolg für heute Abend noch..#h


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut bei mir nix mit Angeln. Schenk beim Nachbarn auf der Geburtstagsfeier aus.
Bock zum Gärtner gemacht würd ich sagen


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unwetter und gewitter hier. Es kracht an lauenden band. Hab erst mal abgewartet von wo die sturmbön kommer und mich jetzr hinter eine schilfecke gelegt. Innerhalb von 5min welle rund 1m und schaumkronen.


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So das schlimmste ist durch. Wind wieder aus ost.  Pinkeln nur noch, angeln wieder drin.


----------



## Main Doktor (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> So das schlimmste ist durch. Wind wieder aus ost. Pinkeln nur noch, angeln wieder drin.



Dann mal viel Glück!!
 Nachdem was du eben mitmachen musstest ,solltest du schon mal mit ein paar dicken Aalen belohnt werden !!
 Lg Doc


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.

Nun ist wieder schön. 

Das angeln allgemein, die spannung, in der natur zu sein und eine verständnisvolle frau, das ist die größte belohnung. 
Ein paar fette aale sind aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine Güte, momentan ist wohl Saison um mir auf die Eier zu gehen.
Bin vorhin wieder ans Wasser. Dazu an die am stärksten Frequentierte  Stelle mitten in der Stadt und habe 75 Meter von einem Angler meine Sachen kurz zur Seite gelegt, wollte kurz Petri Wünschen und weiter. Noch aus der Entfernug pamt der mich direkt ab das ich nicht neben ihm Angeln soll, es ist ja genug Platz.
Unabhängig von dieser unverschämten Unfreundlichkeit dürfte man erkennen, das ich eine Spinnrute dabei hatte und eh nicht an seinen Platz gehen würde.
Das tollste, wenige Minten später konnte ich sehen das der seine Sachen schon gepackt hat und weg war.

Das die Leute von vorne herein gleich immer patzig und angrifflustig sein müssen... passt echt perfekt noch oben drauf zu Stimmung, die eh im Eimer ist.
Und dann keine 20 Minuten am Wasser fängt es zu gießen an. Habe dann noch ne halbe Stunde erfolglos weiter gemacht, ehe es zu stark wurde mit dem Regen. Ab nach Hause.

Hoffentlich läuft es morgen mal besser. Wird zeit


Edit: Schön gesagt zokker, so sollte es auch immer sein.


----------



## mathei (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zieh was raus zokker und petri zur 1. schlange, welche nicht die letzte heute nacht sein sollte


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke mathei
Hab gerade abendbrot gegessen und genieße die abendstimmung noch ein wenig. Werde mich gleich ins flache wasser legen und hoffen das die schlängler heute nacht schön laufen.


----------



## Arki2k (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker - Nimmst du auch mal Leute mit ? Bilder machen Lust auf See


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn du jung, weiblich und das von beruf bist was in deinem profil steht, ja dann ... Muß ich aber erst frauchen fragen, aber ich glaube ja.


----------



## nachtangler (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze am Rhein-Herne-Kanal auf Aal und Zander. Naja, was soll man sagen?
Hatte 2 gute Bisse auf Tauwurm und hab beide verhagelt. Vom Gefühl her war das Zielfisch Nummer 1. Zielfisch Nummer 2 mag heute anscheinend nicht.
Als kleine Entschädigung gab es gerade neben 20 Mini-Grundeln auch mal einen Kaulbarsch.. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*









Petri zum kaulbarsch.
Ich schau mal in meinen eimer...


----------



## mathei (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

PETRI SCHLANGENJÄGER.  Ich sitze noch auf dem Parkplatz und warte auf meinen kapitän oder verschlafen hat


----------



## nachtangler (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es gab noch einen zweiten Kaulbarsch.. Und  je einen untermaßigen Aal und Zander..
Naja.. Nächstes Mal!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nachtangler (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Aalen! Hier ist es leider seit der Grundeln nicht mehr so einfach.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann seit 6 Uhr nich mehr schlafen. Sehr untypisch für mich.
Fahr jetzt bis zum mittagessen ans wasser


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So einfach ist das hier auch nicht aale zu fangen und ab diesem we wird es wohl wieder richtig schwierig. 50m neben meiner top stelle hat der fischer schon mal seine stangen, für eine reuse, gesetzt.
Es sind schon wieder 30grad.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir 2 untermaßige, 4 bisse.
Hock jetzt beim feedernden kollegen


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut, wünsche dir noch dicke fische.
Ich hatte ebend gerade noch einen schönen dicken bekommen. Wollte eigentlich schon langsam klar schiff machen, aber bleibe jetzt noch 1 stündchen.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster biss.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich dachte, schon wieder? Das die barsche immer so tief schlucken.
Aber die see- und fischadler haben junge.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fang du noch was!
Bin jetzt daheim. Kollege dreht sich um, packt zam, sacht: "Jetzt bück ich mich, würd mich nicht wundern wenns jetzt..." Und in dem Moment setzt der Knatterton der Bremse ein.
Durfte meine Geeichtheit wieder unter Beweis stellen. Ohne den Fisch anzufassen 13 Pfund gesagt, Waage bleibt bei Strich 6,5kg stehn.


----------



## Arki2k (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nächster biss.


 

Da ist das hier in Hamburg doch etwas kälter, aber schweine schwül... 

Jung und weiblich, eher nicht - Beruf passt da schon eher  

Das versteht wenigstens jeder, als zu erklären, dass ich Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger bin. :q


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern beim Geburtstag einige Kuchen, Torten und sonstige Reste klar gemacht, was niemand mehr mit heim nehmen wollte.
Zum Wegwerfen zu schade, für die Karpfen gerade richtig. Bischen Grundfutter mit rein und ab gehts.
Lass mir den Schlammgrund an meiner Stelle jetzt mal pflegen


----------



## Arki2k (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gestern beim Geburtstag einige Kuchen, Torten und sonstige Reste klar gemacht, was niemand mehr mit heim nehmen wollte.
> Zum Wegwerfen zu schade, für die Karpfen gerade richtig. Bischen Grundfutter mit rein und ab gehts.
> Lass mir den Schlammgrund an meiner Stelle jetzt mal pflegen


 
Lecker! |bigeyes|kopfkrat:m

Warum konntest du eigentlich nicht mehr pennen!? Warst du nicht am Ausschank und warst selbst dein bester Kunde?


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Lecker! |bigeyes|kopfkrat:m
> 
> Warum konntest du eigentlich nicht mehr pennen!? Warst du nicht am Ausschank und warst selbst dein bester Kunde?




Nur das beste vom besten!
Lammragout, Gyros, ersbeertorte, Schokosahnetorte, Tiramisu, Obstsalat, etc. 

Jop, hätte morgen wahrscheinlich nichtmal fahren dürfen.
War aber ausgeschlafen und absolut nicht müde. Keine Ahnung warum


----------



## Arki2k (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nur das beste vom besten!
> Lammragout, Gyros, ersbeertorte, Schokosahnetorte, Tiramisu, Obstsalat, etc.
> 
> Jop, hätte morgen wahrscheinlich nichtmal fahren dürfen.
> War aber ausgeschlafen und absolut nicht müde. Keine Ahnung warum


 
Training ist alles und Bock auf Fisch vertreibt die Müdigkeit. :vik: Nachher dann gemütlich nach dem Dienst noch 2 Stunden auf Aal gehen und hoffen, ich bekomme mal ne Räucherladung zusammen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade noch im Baggersee gewesen, 20 Meter zu Fuß rein und mein Glück versucht.
Nichts außer einem verlorenen Gufi, weil beim Wurf die Schnur gerissen ist (wtf?)

Danach dann noch die Stelle mit den Hechten probiert. Da geht aber garnichts mehr. Ist zu stark zugewachsen. Bin mit den Ideen und probieren am Ende.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleiner Nachtrag, 75, 68, 60, 54cm / 1930g.





Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gerade noch im Baggersee gewesen, 20 Meter zu Fuß rein und mein Glück versucht.
> Nichts außer einem verlorenen Gufi, weil beim Wurf die Schnur gerissen ist (wtf?)
> 
> Danach dann noch die Stelle mit den Hechten probiert. Da geht aber garnichts mehr. Ist zu stark zugewachsen. Bin mit den Ideen und probieren am Ende.




Temperatur is momentan mittags wahrscheins zu hoch.
Probier früh morgens/ abends.

Hab eben beim entrümpeln 2 schöne stecken gefunden, die mir in zukunft auf aal diemlich sein werden


----------



## Arki2k (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du schon wieder, ist ja schlimm mit dir  :m:m



zokker schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag, 75, 68, 60, 54cm / 1930g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mathei (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> PETRI SCHLANGENJÄGER.  Ich sitze noch auf dem Parkplatz und warte auf meinen kapitän oder verschlafen hat



mit 2,5 std verspätung ging es endlich auf die ostsee. 10 dorsche sind es bei jedem geworden. in der wartezeit heute morgen habe ich mein akku runter gespielt.daher keine fotos. |wavey:


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker. 
So wie es aussieht wechseln wir uns jetzt hier Wöchentlich ab. #6


----------



## Kiesbank (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Folgende Situation hat mich mit Schneider sein gestraft:

*kurz zu den Bedinungen*
30°C 16:30-19:00
kleiner Bach*, *mit so ziemlich allen Fischarten
gefischt wurde direkt beim Einlauf von einem Seitenlauf/Altwasser. 
In dem Altwasser war im Frühling noch was los. Große Karpfen, Hechte standen dicht unter der Oberfläche. Tiefe kein Meter, mittlerweile deutlich weniger und komplett zu gekrautet. Denke auch Sauerstoffmangel

Direkt beim Einlauf im Schatten (alles andere stand in der prallen Sonne) sah ich große Fische (Karpen oder evtl. auch Döbel od. Brachsen) auf so ca. 2m². Tiefe kein Meter. halber Meter weiter ging die Strömung. Dort ist ca. 1,5m.

*Was ich tat
*Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit mit aufschwimmenden Köder die fische zu überwerfen und den Köder in deren Mitte zu platzieren, weil ich nix dabei hatte und weil die Strömung direkt dahinter mein Köder weggetragen hätte. So entschied ich mich paar boilis und futter an deren Platz zu werfen.

Es gab reaktionen, aber die Fische verschwanden nicht. Erst als ich mein Blei mit Köder platzierte, waren die Fische weg und ließen sich auch nicht mehr sehen.

Nun... ehrlich gesagt hab ich dies erwartet, seis drum. *Wie wärt Ihr mit dieser Situation umgegangen?*


----------



## Cassijas (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



sirkay schrieb:


> Folgende Situation hat mich mit Schneider sein gestraft:
> 
> *kurz zu den Bedinungen*
> 30°C 16:30-19:00
> ...



Also ich hab da mal ein Bericht in der Blinker gelesen. Dort hat einer einen Stock/Ast als Pose benutzt. Hat dazu Brot bzw. Bienenmaden an der Oberfläche angeboten. Der Fisch wird sich durch ein herunterfallenden Ast weniger erschrecken, als durch eine Pose oder sonstigen Schwimmer. Seit dem habe ich auch immer ein Packet Haken mit beim Spinnfischen. 
Finde diese Methode sehr interessant und ist sicherlich auch sehr spannend :vik:. 
Auf Grund der Strömung muss man es natürlich ein paar mal probieren bevor man die "rabiate" Variante ausprobiert #6.


----------



## Arki2k (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4,5Std Ansitz auf Aal und nur ein Aal und der war noch in der Grundschule... Mit 5 Mann - Zokker hat sie uns alle weggefangen


----------



## d0ni (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der kleine hatte ne ganz schöne Wampe

Hätt ihn aber lieber auf meiner Feeder drauf bekommen


----------



## d0ni (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

6-8 pfund, leck mich fett hat der gekämpft


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich weiß ja nicht ob das nun zur Routine wird, aber schon wieder wurde ich von einem unerwarteten Starkregen und Hagel am Wasser erwischt. Und natürlich noch bevor ich die Angel auswerfen könnte aber weit vom Auto entfernt. 

Einen Wet-T-Shirt Contest wollte ich nicht mitmachen -.-


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier in Frankreich schon drei Tage dauerregen. Hier mal ein Bild das ich mit dem Handy machen musste, da Kamera akku leer war.


----------



## hanzz (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht ob das nun zur Routine wird, aber schon wieder wurde ich von einem unerwarteten Starkregen und Hagel am Wasser erwischt. Und natürlich noch bevor ich die Angel auswerfen könnte aber weit vom Auto entfernt.
> Einen Wet-T-Shirt Contest wollte ich nicht mitmachen -.-



Was hälst denn von einer Regenjacke ?


----------



## phirania (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Was hälst denn von einer Regenjacke ?



Anti REGENTANZ....


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an den Hunter und den doni!
Ich muss jetzt noch 2 stunden warten bis ich daheim bin, aber dann wird wieder angegriffen!


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri an den Hunter und den doni!
> Ich muss jetzt noch 2 stunden warten bis ich daheim bin, aber dann



Reise - Reise !!!

Ich will we auch noch angreifen.
Hab aber einen engen zeitplan.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mim Auto oder Motorrad wär die Strecke in 40 Minuten erledigt, aber hab ja weder das eine noch das andere für mich allein als armer Student :/
Mit Bus und Bahn bin ich mindestens 2 Stunden unterwegs, dank Semesterticket wenigstens "gratis"


----------



## wobbler68 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo

Du armer Student.


Ein 125 ccm Roller oder Motorrad kostet keine Steuern.Versicherung für meinen Roller grade mal 42 € im Jahr.


Günstiger als eine Mofa.Und mit 3-4 l Verbrauch auf 100 km.

Gebrauchte gibt es schon ab 200 € ,wenn Man über Gebrauchsspuren wegsieht.:q
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...PORT&minCubicCapacity=80&maxCubicCapacity=125
http://suchen.mobile.de/motorrad-in...PORT&minCubicCapacity=80&maxCubicCapacity=125


----------



## huawei71 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was brauch mann da für ein Lappen dafür?


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

A1 ..... bzw Moppedlappen. Mit dem B Lappen darst nur nen 50er Roller fahren.


Die älteren Semester dürfen noch mit dem B-Lappen bis zu 125ccm fahren.


----------



## wobbler68 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo

Schau mal hier 


Sie besitzen die Fahrerlaubnis der Klasse 3, erteilt vor dem 01.04.1980*:

Sie sind berechtigt, alle Kraftfahrzeuge der heutigen Fahrerlaubnisklasse A1 zu führen. 

max.15 ps 

http://www.fahrlehrerverband-bw.de/07-FSKl/Motorrad.htm


----------



## mathei (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich will we auch noch angreifen.
> Hab aber einen engen zeitplan.



geht mir genauso. werde nachher gleich starten und die nacht draussen bleiben, da am we keine zeit ist. nur der blöde wind heute. hoffentlich finde ich noch eine ruhige bucht.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollt eig gegen Abend los.... aber was sich laut Wetterbricht und Regenradar so am Gewässer abspielen könnte ist es mir nicht wert!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

N 50er Roller hab ich ja, aber jedes wochenende dann damit 100km gurken muss ich der alten möhre nich antun. Danke für die tipps, aber geht schon so 

Eben das zeug zum wasser getragen, und ich sitz im auto. Arg böses gewitter, was aber schon wieder am nachlassen is. Wenn da heut abend kein aal rauskommt weiß ich auch nich


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann sag ich mal petri mathei und tollwut


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Wetter is jetzt wieder bestens und ich hab den ersten fang zu melden.
Roch nach mindestens 3 tagen tot.
Wieso krieg ich immer totes zeug an den haken?


----------



## mathei (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> na dann sag ich mal petri mathei und tollwut


nach einer visite haben wir uns um entschieden. heute nicht, dafür aber dann innerhalb der nächsten woche.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Wetter is jetzt wieder bestens und ich hab den ersten fang zu melden.
> Roch nach mindestens 3 tagen tot.
> Wieso krieg ich immer totes zeug an den haken?


Wenn sie schon tot ist, haste doch einen schönen Aschenbecher.|rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wurde im Gebüsch deponiert. Sobald der panzer sauber genagt is wird der ordentlich abgekocht und wird für derartige zwecke benutzt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ui, so ein schönes Tier :/

Ich war noch ein paar Stunden im Baggersee, aber wie auch die letzten Tage kein zupfer.


----------



## d0ni (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut! ^^


----------



## Cassero75 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen was es heute gibt. Hochwasser und starke Strömung an der Lahn. Werde es wohl auf Waller probieren. Wie ist eure Erfahrung bei diesen Umständen?  Gruß Chris.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

Bei mir bei Hochwasser und veränderten Strömungsverhältnissen gut.
Versuch isses wert.
Ich teste jetzt Drilling auf Aal, 8er.
Eine am Ufer, eine draußen, wie gehabt.
Kollege hat vorhin nen Graser auf der Methodrute gehabt, ich schätz um die 30 Pfund. Is allerdings am Kescher gescheitert, war nur so n kleiner mit langem Stil. Rechnet ja keiner mit sowas





Außerdem müsst ich jetzt gleich n Biss kriegen, alte Regel, 10 Uhr erster Biss


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben win fehlbiss auf die draußen-rute. Gemächlich abgezogen, aber dann nichts mehr. Wohl losgelassen


----------



## Cassero75 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir herrscht noch die Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Hoffe der Sturm kommt nicht von oben. Kann nur in Ufernähe auslegen, da teilweise richtig dicke Äste im Wasser schwimmen.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drilling funktioniert. Ufernahe Rute zieht 2, 3m ab, kurz gewarten, angeschlagen, fisch fängt. Kurz gehabt, dann verloren -.- Das Vorfach war auf der kompletten Länge so raus, als hätte man es mit gewalt über ne messerklinge gezerrrt. Hab jetzt feinen stahl drauf, das passiert mir nicht nochmal.

Achja, ne ente wurde vor ca ner halben stunde gefressen.
Hörst nur dumpfes flügel-aufs-wasser schlagen, und dann ne art plop. Sonst nix


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Morgens um 4:30 Uhr han alles dafür getan das, dass Bild nichts wird 

Der war echt zickig 
Mein erster Fisch dieser Seesion auf Plastic Baits


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin in die Runde! [emoji3]

So, nachdem es in Holland nicht sooo überragend gelaufen ist (passend zur Fußball WM [emoji13]), bin ich jetzt wieder in heimischen Gefilden und hab seit gut 15 min. die Ruten draußen.
Mal schauen ob was geht!?


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Och ja... 
ne Barbe die mir nen 4er Haken aufgebogen hat, hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht! [emoji15]
Ist doch aber schon mal ein super Anfang. [emoji3]


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt wollte ich grad mal ins Brötchen beißen...
Ein Naserich! [emoji3]
Vielleicht sollte ich den ganzen Tag über essen, Tee trinken,  pinkeln [emoji1]


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fisch 3...
'n mega schleimbolzen von 60 cm [emoji15]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, das läuft ja ^^


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, aber nicht ganz...
Hab grad nen guten verloren, weil's Vorfach direkt unterm swivel gerissen ist [emoji20]
Ich sag mir jetzt mal dass es nicht der Karpfen war auf den ich eigentlich noch warte. [emoji52]
Naja, gehört dazu... wenn alles immer rund laufen würde hätte das Ganze ja keinen Reiz! 
Gruß


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin dann gegen 3 heim, weil ich schon im stuhl eingepennt bin. War leider nichtsmehr.
Mit ein bischen glück ja heute


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bin dann gegen 3 heim, weil ich schon im stuhl eingepennt bin.



|kopfkrat Uahhhh iehgittt#c


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens hab ich bisse. Dafür würdest du dich mit sicherheit auch einstuhlen


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jaaaaaaaaaa geil!!!!!!! [emoji15][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles richtig gemacht, mega Unwetter überstanden, trotzdem noch daran festgehalten bis eins durchzuhalten... Nach dem Regen dacht ich mir, Ich brauch jetzt die letzte Stunde nen Köder mit der schnellen Auflösezeit.
Boilie rein, pelletkette raus.
Bin grad so am abbauen...
Surr...
Anfangs dacht ich ne ordentliche Barbe, bis dann die ersten Fluchten kamen! ￼￼￼
Dann war alles klar!
Hab eben mein PB beim Flusskarpfen geknackt ￼
16 Kilo bei 90 cm!
Yeeeeeeees


Später dann noch ein richtiges Bild wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
Ich geh jetzt nach hause... *freu*


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri an die Fänger...


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Haenger!
Der Bursche hat ja ne ordentliche Wampe dran, gemessen an seiner Form


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben an meinem Karpfenfutterplatz fast auf ne echt große Ringelnatter getreten. Man, war die sauer


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri Haenger


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So schnell hab ich noch nie nen fisch gefangen, nichtmal ne grundel. Köderfisch ins wasser fallen lassen, um zu gucken ob die schwimmblase hinüber is. Direkt beim auftreffen schießt der bursche drauf. 60cm, der wird mir morgen munden.





Aber auch wieder, obwohl wir nen richtig, richtig großen weißfischbestand haben is der wie fast alle anderen auch, sehr schlank


----------



## Haenger (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut! ￼
Auf was sitzt Du den an?
Gezielt auf Hecht??

Bin jetzt wieder zuhause und versuch mein tackle im Garten zu trocknen! ￼
Muss nachher mal die selbstauslöser von meiner Digicam hochladen, hoffentlich sind die was geworden!
Der Bursche war einfach nur fett!!!
Waren sechs Versuche notwendig ihn in den Kescher zu manövrieren, ich hab Blut und Wasser geschwitzt! ￼


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warte eigentlich jetzt nur bis es dunkel wird, muss ja endlich meinen Meteraal fangen 
Eine feederrute und eine auf hecht, billigste montage. 30g sargblei, stahlvorfach, drilling. Zu faul jetzt umzubauen.

Dir nochmal petri zu deinem moppel


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste. Selbe Größe, selbe Statur. Werd in zukunft nur noch so semi-aktiv fischen, statt zu gufieren


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri haener und tollwut,
Bin auch wieder dabei, scheixx wetter, dauerregen. Köfis senken war ein krampf, muß mit fischstücken angeln.


----------



## d0ni (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die Fänger!

Ich hatte heute nen paar Kids mit dabei, da war n Fest gegenüber von meinem Angelplatz und die sind da regelmäßig vorbei gekommen ^^

Hauptsache der Karpfen hat ihn schön nass gespritzt als er ihn zurück setzen wollte


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

Mein erster Method Feeder-Fisch


----------



## Casso (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu dem tollen Fisch.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!
Werd jetzt mim feedern aufhörn und die aalruten versenken.
Hab bei mir in der Ecke wieder viel Schlonz auf dem Wasser, war sonst immer ein gutes Zeichen!


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ist schlonz?
Hab noch nicht einen zupfer gehabt. Liege jetzt in flachen, dicht vor land.


----------



## xray08 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fischfetzen auf Grund, Biss, Anhieb gesetzt, Drill ok, auf einmal Hänger.... Neiiiiin! Ist eigentlich Badebereich aber irgendwo hing ich.... alles probiert um den Köder+Haken+Vorfach zu retten, hat sich kein mm bewegt... da es relativ nahe im seichten Wasser war also ausgezogen und rein gegangen, bis Unterkante Unterhose und grad noch mein Blei retten können, der Rest hing an einem dunklen Fleck (Stein?) und riss leider ab.
Jetzt hab ich den Schlamassel... ein Drilling und Einfachhaken am Boden des Badebereiches im stehtiefen Wasser... was kann man da tun?!


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dreck, kehrricht, matsch, modder, sowas eben.
Um 2 vor 10 den ersten biss gehabt. Auf Ansage eben.
Um halb 11 rennt die ufernahe rute ab, erst gesagt "geil, waller" drill war hammermäßig, als er dann herkam, wars n karpfen. Am drilling auf grundel. Hing hinten am arsch, hat sich wohl beim gründeln gehakt. Natürlich alles verwurstelt und müsste neu montieren


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dreck, kehrricht, matsch, modder, sowas eben.
> Um 2 vor 10 den ersten biss gehabt. Auf Ansage eben.
> Um halb 11 rennt die ufernahe rute ab, erst gesagt "geil, waller" drill war hammermäßig, als er dann herkam, wars n karpfen. Am drilling auf grundel. Hing hinten am arsch, hat sich wohl beim gründeln gehakt. Natürlich alles verwurstelt und müsste neu montieren



Na guck an.....
Unser Kücken hat Geburtstag #h
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH. JEAN
|birthday:|laola:|birthday::#2:


----------



## d0ni (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles Gute Trollwut! ^^

jetz muss aber der Geburtstagswaller kommen


----------



## Tino34 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch von mir einen Gruß zum Geburtstag! Gibt es auch ne Torte am Wasser? Bestimmt garniert mit Boilies und Maiskette!


----------



## Haenger (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geburtstag und am Wasser?
So muss das sein! 
Von mir auch alles Gute und wünsch dir nen Geburtstagsmeter! [emoji3]
Also Aal mein ich...

Gruß


----------



## huawei71 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag#h


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir auch, alles gute ...


----------



## Casso (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den Glückwünschen schließe ich mich doch glatt an!:m


----------



## mathei (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hau jetzt ab. Nicht 1 biss. Nicht mal einen barsch.


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker ich hab doch gesagt wir wechseln uns hier jede Woche ab. 
Letzte warst du erfolgreich und dieses We wir wieder. 
Der Mond war ja nun wirklich sehr extrem. 
Und die Aale sind im Boot richtig abgegangen. Selbst beim Fotoshooting war es nicht möglich sie gerade zu legen. 

2x 1200 Gramm. 
Wir können es nicht verstehen. |kopfkrat


----------



## wusel345 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

AUch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Trollwut, und noch viele dicke Fische im kescher


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



xray08 schrieb:


> Fischfetzen auf Grund, Biss, Anhieb gesetzt, Drill ok, auf einmal Hänger.... Neiiiiin! Ist eigentlich Badebereich aber irgendwo hing ich.... alles probiert um den Köder+Haken+Vorfach zu retten, hat sich kein mm bewegt... da es relativ nahe im seichten Wasser war also ausgezogen und rein gegangen, bis Unterkante Unterhose und grad noch mein Blei retten können, der Rest hing an einem dunklen Fleck (Stein?) und riss leider ab.
> Jetzt hab ich den Schlamassel... ein Drilling und Einfachhaken am Boden des Badebereiches im stehtiefen Wasser... was kann man da tun?!



Bitte nicht drin lassen. Nimm am besten eine Zange und tauche runter, scheint ja nicht so tief zu sein.

@Trollwut: Alles gute zum Geburtstag Meister :m


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch von mir alles Gute Hasi.

Bei mir läufts gerade irgendwie nicht. Bin ein wenig mit Dropshot und Blinker am Kanal, um nach Barschen und Zander zu schauen, auf die größeren Köder für Zander habe ich Barsche als Nachläufer, wechsel ich den Köder, um die Barsche zu befischen, sind sie weg. Dann wieder mit den größeren Köder und die schwimmen wieder hinterher...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auch wieder am Kanal mit Dropshot und Gufi. Aber wie immer kein Biss.

Vorher dann doch noch interessante Stellen mit Buhnen in einer Kurve gefunden. Nur nach ner halben Stunde waren ne Horde Kühe bereits in der Nähe, also schnell weg.
Das es hier auch keine Stellen ohne Kühe gibt -.-


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke an alle Gratulanten.
Konnte nichts mehr fangen, aber n guter Schlaf is ja auch was wert


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich habe nun meinen ansitz auf aal gestartet , mal schauen was so geht


----------



## d0ni (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wär jetzt auch gern am Wasser. 

So schön bei dem Nebel/Sonnenscheni^^ und ich muss in die Arbeit.


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Wär jetzt auch gern am Wasser.
> 
> So schön bei dem Nebel/Sonnenscheni^^ und ich muss in die Arbeit.



Hab meine letzte Woche Urlaub , da muss ich das nochmal ausnutzen. Wetter ist echt traumhaft gerade


----------



## nordbeck (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher noch nichts.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Pupser (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lecker!
Petri!


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Tim  
Petri heil.


----------



## mathei (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werd mich auch gleich mal auf den weg machen. erst ein paar köfi senken und dann mal schauen, ob ein aal sich daran in der nacht erfreuen kann.


----------



## nordbeck (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sauber Tim
> Petri heil.




Petri dank!


----------



## Frank the Tank (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> So ich habe nun meinen ansitz auf aal gestartet , mal schauen was so geht



Es  war eine totale nullnummer heute. Bin echt total enttäuscht weil ich da noch nie ohne Fisch los bin#q


----------



## nordbeck (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Sauber Tim
> Petri heil.




Petri dank!


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> werd mich auch gleich mal auf den weg machen. erst ein paar köfi senken und dann mal schauen, ob ein aal sich daran in der nacht erfreuen kann.



Na dann wünsche ich dir mal petri heil.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Es  war eine totale nullnummer heute. Bin echt total enttäuscht weil ich da noch nie ohne Fisch los bin#q



Na die Sorge hätte ich gerne. 
Bin heute zum 16ten mal wieder am Schneidern gewesen. Schnauze voll, bringt eh nix :r


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht aufgeben Bieberpelz!!!!
Ich weiß das ist nicht grad einfach,aber deine Nacht kommt. 
Richtiger Ort zur richtigen Zeit mit dem richtigen Köder.


----------



## Seb_Me (16. Juli 2014)

Ging mir gestern genauso. Von zwei bis abends neun mit Fliege am Fluss - nichts! Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Fisch gesehen, von nem Biss ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Na die Sorge hätte ich gerne.
> Bin heute zum 16ten mal wieder am Schneidern gewesen. Schnauze voll, bringt eh nix :r



Mach mal zwei Tage Pause bis zum Wochenende und dann greifst du voller Elan wieder an.
Und dann rappelt es.
Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil.


----------



## Frank the Tank (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seb_Me schrieb:


> Ging mir gestern genauso. Von zwei bis abends neun mit Fliege am Fluss - nichts! Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Fisch gesehen, von nem Biss ganz zu schweigen.




Ja war unglaublich gestern. Ich habe nochmal verglichen , das Wetter hatte keinen grossen sprung gemacht gestern. Woran kann das also liegen?


----------



## Frank the Tank (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Na die Sorge hätte ich gerne.
> Bin heute zum 16ten mal wieder am Schneidern gewesen. Schnauze voll, bringt eh nix :r




Das ist echt heftig. Hoffe du hast bald wieder Erfolg. Was ist denn dein zielfisch wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch 


Frank the Tank schrieb:


> Das ist echt heftig. Hoffe du hast bald wieder Erfolg. Was ist denn dein zielfisch wenn ich fragen darf?


Je nach Gewässer entweder Hecht(Bagger-See, verkrauteter Fluss) oder aber Zander und Barsch(Kanals/Schleuse/Spundwände).


----------



## Trollwut (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder am schaffen beim örtlichen bauhof - ferienjob. Lärmschutz für die Laurenzi aufbauen.
Dementsprechend gehts bei mir erst am We los. Auf Karpfen, Platz is dann eine Woche gefüttert


----------



## mathei (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich dir mal petri heil.


leider kam nur mit 2 mann ein gut genährter 70er raus auf köderfisch. auf tauwurm machten einem die plötze das leben schwer. eine rute mit tauwurm wurde mit aalkiller geimpft. hier gab es keinen aal, aber auch kein plötze.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Je nach Gewässer entweder Hecht(Bagger-See, verkrauteter Fluss) oder aber Zander und Barsch(Kanals/Schleuse/Spundwände).



Barsche am Kanal sind im Moment auch echt zickig.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Nur Nachläufer, wenn überhaupt, die nicht zupacken wollen.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oder halb so gross wie der Gufi selber.
10 cm Gufi an dem sich 6-7 Barsche von 5cm den Schädel einschlagen.


----------



## Erdmännchen (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann liegt es wenigstens nicht an mir. Seitdem es warm ist, bekomme ich kaum noch Kontakt, und wenn, dann sind sie entweder so lang wie der Köder oder attackieren die Schnur...
Dropshot, Spinner, Blinker, bestenfalls interessierte Nachläufer. Mittags, Abends, Dämmerung, unter Brücken, an Steinpackungen, am Einlauf, in der Sonne, im Schatten, am Ufer, in der Kanalmitte, bis auf ein kleinen quergehakten Karpfen beim Dropshot war die letzten Male kein Fischkontakt  am Kanal vorhanden.


----------



## d0ni (16. Juli 2014)

Ich war gestern mit der Feeder und Dendrobena los, da gabs im Minutentakt Bisse.

Barsche zwischen 20 und 35cm. 
Aber auf Gufi oder dergleichen fang ich die zur Zeit auch net


----------



## Jose (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


>





petri #6 
vermittelt frischwind und wehmütige erinnerung http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-oosterschelde-alte-saecke-auf-wolfsjagd.html


bretagne, ne?


----------



## nordbeck (17. Juli 2014)

Schön wärs. Leider nur Holland 
Euren Trip find ich aber auch super.


----------



## aelos (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen..ich werde mich nachher auf den Weg machen zum Aalansitz..habe mir gestern eine neue Stelle ausgeguckt,sieht erstmal Schleicherverdächtig aus..mal sehen ob ich was ans Licht gezogen bekomme.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal viel Erfolg.

Habe vorhin einen Barsch als Beifang gelandet. Immerhin.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, sitze.
Hab unglaublich viele Karpfen die sich auf dem Futterplatz sonnen. Geschätzt 50!!!
Hab dann gefüttert, dann warn se erst kurz weg, dann warn nur einige wenige oben, während jede Minute einer gebuckelt oder gesprungen is. Jetzt is keiner mehr zu sehen und auch sonst nichts mehr. Mal sehn, was passiert. Ich denk heut Nacht gehts denk ich rund


----------



## mathei (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werd jetzt auch los. noch schnell wieder ein paar köfis senken und dann die nacht auf aal


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri,
ich bin ab morgen wieder dabei. Fahre mit Angeln und Frau raus.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben eine Karpfenrute raus, dafür method feeder. Fang mich brassenmäßig dumm und dämlich. 

Aaaalter... Ich musst jetzt wegen Bissen 5x das Schreiben unterbrechen. Teilweise schon beim Absinken den Miniboilie voll genommen.
Wenns nur immer so laufen würd


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen auf der Methodrute verlorn. Kacke!


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 kleine Karpfen auf Method. Brassen zähl ich nichtmehr


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abhakmatte eingeweiht.
20 Pfund


----------



## nordbeck (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fisch. Petri! Ich will auch


----------



## KleinerWaller (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich wollte heute abend auch ans Wasser. Habe nur keinen mitangler gefunden. Mein Vater hat bei de Hitze Herzprobleme :/. Dazu muss ich, als Verkäuferin, morgen auch arbeiten wie jeden anderen Tag auch. Morgen sogar 9-19 Uhr -.-

Petri zu dem schönen Karpfen! Und ja.. wenn das immer so laufen würde


----------



## mathei (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri,
> ich bin ab morgen wieder dabei. Fahre mit Angeln und Frau raus.



Bin auch mit Frau draussen,  noch kein tuten im Wasser aber Vorbereitung abgeschlossen"-


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was, Du angelst mit Tuten, interessant. 
Wünsche Dir ein fettes Petri

Tollwut, Dir auch ein Petri, schöner Karpfen. Was machste mit den Plieten?


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. Hatte noch n paar kleinere auf der Feeder.
@zokker: Direkt im Wasser abhaken und mir den Kescher nicht einsauen. Fischküchle is nich meins und sonst hab ich auch keine Verwendung dafür. Außerdem n dankbarer Durstfisch beim feedern bei uns


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dazu.

War gerade mit meinem besten Freund los, Gastkarte in der alten Heimat und auf Zander und Barsch. Gefangen habe ich mir aber nur zwei neue Spitznamen. -.-
Brücken Dennis, weil ich eine Brücke angeworfen habe und Loch Dennis, weil ich das einzige Loch weit und breit finde, rein trete und lang lieg.... `

Morgen früh dann an ein altes und vertrautes Gewässer im der alten Heimat, wo ich vor 10 Jahren war. Dann aber auf Hecht, ich freue mich.


----------



## d0ni (18. Juli 2014)

Ich sitz auch grad draussen.

Auf Fischfetzen schon 4 Runs, leider nur einmal gehakt und dann 2 Meter vorm Ufer ausgeschlitzt.

Bahh die Mücken sind heut wieder drauf -.-
Und der Igel raschelt auch hinter mir rum.

Am besten war aber so ne Kindergruppe (Schulklasse?). Haben mich alle mit ihren Taschenlampen angeleuchtet und gemutmaßt was das Ding da ist (Knicklicht)

Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz schön viele Boote heute auf dem Schweriner.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt auf Hecht, bin gespannt ob was geht.


----------



## d0ni (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Samstag um 5:58  respekt


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Am Samstag um 5:58  respekt



Wann sonst ?

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-23949637/IMG-20140621-WA0010.jpg.html


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich bin auch mit frau im Hafen unterwegs. Seit 10 uhr am angeln und 3 aale bis jetzt. Hoffe es geht so weiter#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Am Samstag um 5:58  respekt



Der Wecker war falsch gestellt, sonst wären wir schon eher los.
Den Angeltag hätte ich mir aber wirklich sparen können...


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein traumhafter Tag bis jetzt , 4 aale , ein fetten barsch und ein schöner Zander. Alles auf grund und tauwurm


----------



## aelos (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an denen die mehr Erfolg hatten als ich..ging als Schneider..werde die Stelle noch 3x beangeln um zu schauen so schnell gebe ich nicht auf..Bewegung war genug im Wasser..


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle angelnden.
Bin auch auf'm see, mal sehen. Angeln sind drin. 25 grad wassertem. Heute abend noch grillen und dann die nacht dem aal nachstellen.


----------



## Casso (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Frank zu den tollen Fischen! 
Und Zokker, dich beneide ich doch immer ein wenig. Schöne Bilder von deinem Boot zeigst du uns da. Dazu fängst du ja auch "den ein oder anderen" Aal. Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg für heute Abend!


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider mussten wir um 14 uhr aufhören mit dem angeln weil es meiner Frau nicht gut ging in der Hitze. Nun bin ich am grübeln ob ich heute Abend noch mal losziehe. Hier die Bilder der Fische. Der kleinste Aal hatte 53 cm , der Barsch 34 und der Zander 54 cmm. Aale werden geräuchert , dazu auch den Barsch den ich noch nie geräuchert gegessen habe. Zander wird wahrscheinlich morgen zum Mittagessen verspeist. 

Allen Anglern die der Hitze trotzen noch ein dickes Petri#6

Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Frank.
Geile Fische und das bei dem Wetter.
Die Hitze grenzt an Körperverletzung.
Für mich ist das nix.
Werd heute Abend/Nacht mal schauen, ob ich den einen oder anderen Zander erwische.


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Was, Du angelst mit Tuten, interessant.
> Wünsche Dir ein fettes Petri


meinte natürlich ruten. ist mist mit dem handy.nächstes mal nehme ich den laptop wieder mit. aal gab es nicht die nacht.




mußte auch alle ruten mit köfi ( barsch ) bestücken, da die plötzen einfach zu scharf auf den taui waren. am vormittag gab es dann aber 10 schöne barsche von 25 - 30 cm die mit nach hause durften.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Herrlich mathei, so muß es aussehen abends. Petri zu den barschen. Wenn das meine frau sehen würde, fisch auf dem polster. Wenn sie nicht schläft ist sie nur am putzen. 1 barsch so um die 30cm hat ich schon. Von aal noch keine spur. Nachher wird erst mal der grill angeworgen.


----------



## mathei (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Herrlich mathei, so muß es aussehen abends. Petri zu den barschen. Wenn das meine frau sehen würde, fisch auf dem polster. Wenn sie nicht schläft ist sie nur am putzen.



ist leder und kann man abwischen. frauchen hatte gerade mittagsschlaf gemacht und nix mitbekommen. fürs boot putzen bin ich eh zuständig. petri für den weiteren abend #h


----------



## Der_Spinner (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, alles gepackt, morgen um 4.00 gehts dann endlich los zum angelurlaub in den Schwarzwald. Ich kanns gar nicht abwarten, die letzten Tage sind schon erste Entzugserscheinungen aufgetreten. Türkei ist zwar schön und gut, aber ohne Angeln halt ichs dann doch keine 10Tage aus |rolleyes#c


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch petri. Bei mir putzt frauchen drinnen und ich draußen. So angeln wieder im wasser und gleich wieder einen barsch. Hoffentlich kein schlechtes omen. Ist der erste fisch ein barsch, ist der.... . Liege jetzt im flachem. Schön gegrillt (vorher müll gesammelt) haben wir auch.


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bin am Rhein und hab ne begehbare Buhne gefunden.
Hat nicht lang gedauert da biss der Kollege hier auf Wobbler
57 cm


----------



## Cassero75 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ne warme Nacht!!!! Petri euch Nachtschwärmern


----------



## Frank the Tank (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> So bin am Rhein und hab ne begehbare Buhne gefunden.
> Hat nicht lang gedauert da biss der Kollege hier auf Wobbler
> 57 cm




Sauber , Petri zum Fisch#6


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri noch allen.
Das Wasser steigt grad über die Buhne.
Rückzug. Schade

Naja, allen eine erfolgreiche Nacht.


----------



## Toto1980 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lippe ist zur Zeit mau. Paar zupper auf wurm sonst nix.


----------



## Cassero75 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lahn genauso lau. Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Cassero75 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ganz kleinen haben heute Ausgang.


----------



## Cassero75 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

36er Rotauge und 80er Aal.


----------



## Forellenberti (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Der-Spinner,

wohin gehts denn in den Schwarzwald? Ich komme von da!

Gruß Forellenberti#h


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einer hat sich geopfert, heute morgen um 2.30 uhr. 71cm.


----------



## mathei (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Einer hat sich geopfert, heute morgen um 2.30 uhr.


petri. so langsam füllt sich die räuchertonne


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich muss dieses Jahr auch nochmal auf Aal los.
Lecker gebraten mit Bratkartoffeln.
Petri Euch allen.


----------



## aelos (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Schleicher..sind auch meist immer gute Exemplare die Du aus deinen See herausziehst..ich werde morgen Abend wieder los..mal sehen ob ich auch einen raus gezogen bekomme.

Sony Xperia Tablet Z


----------



## madpraesi (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zokker #h
Petri zum Aal #6 aber etwas macht mich wirklich NEIDISCH und das sind deine Gewässer :c

Gruß Christian


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Fischaktivität an der oberfläche am gesamten see is echt übel. Permanent springt was, ziemlich in der mitte ziehen viele karpfen ihre bahnen. Gucken wir mal, ob der ein oder andere rauskommt


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben eine dicke brasse


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok, sind jetzt da. 2 weitere. Mal gucken wann der karpfen kommt


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Massen an Brassen. Ca 15 stück jetzt.
Wo bleibt mein Karpfen?


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut, ich dachte schon Dir ist was passiert- aber jetzt biste ja wieder am Wasser - alles ok - wünsche Dir einen richtig fetten ... Wie groß schätzt Du denn den Größten im See?


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir 
War gestern auf nem tagesfestival, deswegen nich am angeln gewesen.
Der größte hat momentan ca  38 Pfund. Is der größte bekannte, und sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass noch n größerer drin is. Graser sin einige über 40, man fängt aber nur sehr sehr selten einen, von daher kann ich dazu nix sagen :?


----------



## Haenger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin...
Auch grad am Wasser und probier mein Glück zur Abwechslung mal auf Zander am Rhein.
Momentan hab ich mich aber unter nen großen Baum verkrümmelt, zum Schutz vorm Regen! [emoji52]


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Ruten liegen im Wasser. 
Heute alleine unterwegs aber ein Freund war so nett mir sein Bötchen zu leihen.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Da isser!
Klein aber fein.
Pack jetzt zusammen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hals >-<

Wird das jetzt zum Standard, das wenn ich ans Wasser fahre, das es zu regnen beginnt? Habe noch 20 Minuten weiter gemacht und 2 Bisse auf die selbst gemachten Köder gehabt. Doch dann fing das Gewitter an zu nahe zu kommen -> weg!


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz auch auf karpfen an. War die ganze Zeit Affenhitze. Jetzt Unwetter und Regen. Mal sehen ob das den karpfen gefällt. 
Bin mit nem Kollegen unterwegs und der hat mich ausgelacht, dass ich mich beeilt habe. Meine Ruten waren aber vorm Regen im Wasser


----------



## Haenger (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abgeschneidert... [emoji20]


----------



## nordbeck (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich liebe regen.


----------



## Torkel (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen ist geil! Wenn man trocken bleibt Die Luft danach ist einfach spitze


----------



## nordbeck (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat bisher noch nicht aufgehört zu regnen. Bilanz drei brassen auf sechs Ruten -.-
Karpfen springen gehört, nen Vogel aus meiner Schnur befreit und ich glaub die Schleien laichen grade.


----------



## aelos (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So die Angeln sind scharf..mal sehen ob die Aale Hunger haben..


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri aelos, drücke dir die daumen.

Gruß aus rensburg


----------



## aelos (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielen Dank..bis jetzt nix los.,windig wie doll,,hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeltag 22 ohne Fisch
Und wie die letzten Tage auch, so hat es direkt bei Ankunft am Wasser zu regnen begonnen. Da diesmal kein Gewitter war, habe ich einfach bis 22:30 Uhr am Wasser verbracht.

Waren dieses mal sogar zu dritt. Nicht ein Fisch.


----------



## aelos (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jeep hab einen..ist zwar kein Riese..aber Zielfisch..ca. 50 cm..


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen ging gar nichts. Gestern Nacht merkwürdige Geräusche gehört. Fürchte es waren laichende Fische. 
Jetzt mit 16er Murmeln auf Schleie umgestiegen.
Bisher drei Stück mit Foto von der besten. 
Alles Weibchen interessanterweise.


----------



## WoifeBGH (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tim,schönes Tier


----------



## nordbeck (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank!


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Plötz und Barsch sind schon gefangen. 
Fehlt nur noch der Aal


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri daniel, hoffentlich läuft der aal.


----------



## Haenger (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@nordbeck
Echt schöner Fisch!
Beneidenswert... [emoji2]
Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## aelos (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden..
Und viel Glück und dicke Schlangen..
Ich bin morgen Abend wieder am Wasser dann auch wieder auf Aal..freu [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch. 

Bei mir wie immer, täglich grüßt das Murmeltier, nur nicht der Fisch.
Dafür ein paar Gufi verloren.


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. 
Der erste ist ja schon draußen.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> @nordbeck
> Echt schöner Fisch!
> Beneidenswert... [emoji2]
> Glückwunsch!!!




Petri dank!

Ich glaub ich lass das mit den karpfen wieder und Angel wieder mehr auf Schleie so wie früher.  Heute morgen noch die hier erwischt. Alles Weibchen :s


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Schöne Tiere! 
Karpfen und Schleie schließen sich ja nicht unbedingt aus. ZB "the method"


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. 
Naja wenn dann sitz ich schon für Größe an. Die kleinen karpfen fängt man hier in den Stadtteichen en Masse, aber dafür kommt man ja nicht. 
Schleie an der Karpfenrute macht nur mittel Spaß und nen Vierziger karpfen an der floatrute muss ich auch nicht haben


----------



## hanzz (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow. Petri Heil
Schöne Fische 

Verwertest Du die. Wenn ja, wie ?


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

Petri dank!

Alle released  
Kamen schnell nach einander daher Doppel Foto


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse Schleien nordbeck #6 Petri Heil.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank nochmal. 

Die Schleien haben es echt ein bisschen gerettet. Ansonsten beschissene Session.  Waren zu zweit an nem 22 ha Baggersee mit Tiefen bis zu 13 m. 
Der See liegt mitten in nem Naturschutzgebiet und wird streng überwacht (keine zelte, keine Kocher, Klappspaten und Müllsack Pflicht, keine boote erlaubt, baitboats ok) dazu ein in der Szene relativ bekanntes Gewässer mit Fischen bis 28kg. Entsprechend hoher angeldruck und auch viele Teamangler Fieldtester etc. 

Meine Kollege und ich haben abwechselnd gefüttert 5 Tage (ein Weg 139km), dann dort angekommen, Spot war frei und im Prinzip alles ok. 
Dann nach der zweiten blank Nacht ein wenig ins grübeln gekommen. Später laichende karpfen gesehen und gehört. Aussichtslose Situation also. 
Kollege hat's stumpf weiter auf karpfen versucht, ich hab auf Schleie umgestellt. 

Der Bestand ist relativ klein, aber durch das viele unnatürliche Futter ist das Durchschnittsgewicht relativ hoch.  Hatte insgesamt 6 Stück wovon drei ordentliche. Eigentlich ein nettes Trostpflaster. Mein Kollege hat zwar verächtlich geguckt und kommentiert, aber ich fang lieber Schleien als brassen oder nichts 

Nichts desto trotz eine bescheide Session mit scheiss Timing bei den Liebenden karpfen.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri dank nochmal.
> 
> 
> Meine Kollege und ich haben abwechselnd gefüttert 5 Tage (ein Weg 139km).



|bigeyes Boah ,selbst zu meinen besten Zeiten hätte ich da keine
Lust zu gehabt.
Hut ab soviel Zeit und Arbeit auf sich zu nehmen.


----------



## Der_Spinner (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So die ersten paar Tage des Intensiv-Angelurlaubs sind rum.
Ergebnis:

3 Rapfen (59,65,71) 
Ein paar Dutzend Barsche bis 35cm, alle auf Spinner gebissen.
4Döbel bis knapp 60, 3 davon auf Schwimmbrot, einen auf ein immerhin 20cm langes Rotauge, dazu viele halbstarke Dickköpfe. 
Einen ordentlichen Hecht von fast 80 und einen kleinen von 50.

Ein paar untermaßige Aale und etliche mini-Welse beim nächtlichen wurmangeln und einen schönen Biss auf die Wallerrute verhauen.#q

Dazu noch viele viele Weißfische. 

War also ziemlich erfolgreich bis jetzt. Wenns heute mal endlich wieder regnet und der Pegel steigt ist sicher noch mehr drin.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
 Spinner

PS: Bilder lade ich die nächsten Tage hoch, dafür ist die Internet verbindubg momentan zu schlecht. Außerdem verbringe ich die Zeit grad lieber am Wasser, als am Laptop#6


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> |bigeyes Boah ,selbst zu meinen besten Zeiten hätte ich da keine
> Lust zu gehabt.
> Hut ab soviel Zeit und Arbeit auf sich zu nehmen.




Ohne Fleiß, keinen Preis. Mit aber leider auch nicht immer  

Ist halt verlockend wenn man theoretisch nen wirklich kapitalen fangen kann 

Die sind hier leider relativ selten. 40 Pfund ist schon enorm für diese Ecke. An dem Gewässer kratzt einer an der 60er marke. Kommt im Jahr ein bis zwei mal raus


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

40 er ist im Vereinsgewässer auch schluss .Zu kalt.

60 er gibts in einem sehr schön gelegenem Natursee und nicht mal wenig aber :
Da gab es mal nen Spezie der meinte die Bestimmungen dort gelten für ihn nicht .#q
Seitdem ist da Schluss .

Fahre heut abend mal an den Vereinssee und mal sehen was bei den Dicken geht.


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja so ähnlich ist das hier auch. Durch die vielen karpfenangler war extrem viel Dreck, Müll und ärger dort. Der See war mehrere Jahre gesperrt, dann ne Zeit nachtangeln verboten und nun halt die ganzen Restriktionen. 
Ziel ist es einfach die karpfenangler einzudämmen.  Aus ganz Holland fahren Leute dorthin zum angeln. In der Zeit in der ich dort war, waren noch etwa 10 andere dort macht inkl. Uns 12 Angler und 36 Ruten. Entsprechend beschissen beißen die Fische dort ohnehin.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Bischen Fische ärgern bis nachher


----------



## kati48268 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Nordbeck
Laichende Karpfen jetzt noch Ende Juli? |bigeyes
Glückwunsch zu den Schleien, sowieso schöner als jeder Krapfen. Und bei kleinem Bestand & switchen auf einen anderen Zielfisch mitten in der Jagd ein klasse Ergebnis!


----------



## nordbeck (23. Juli 2014)

Danke Kati! 

Ja liegt an der Wassermasse und der Lage. Ist ein Waldsee mit viel schatten und wind. Tief und auch gespeist durch ne Quelle. 
Entsprechend kalt ist das Wasser. Am Sonntag bei der Affenhitze nur 24 grad oberflächentemperatur!

Foto meines Kumpels


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich könnt kotzen. Erster Biss auf der Methodrute...
War n Karpfen, aber sehr langsam unterwegs. Kurz vorm Kescher gesehn, Graser mit ca 24 Pfund. Geflüchtet, bremse war ordentlich eingestellt, nach ca 50m dann ausgestiegen
:'(


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Danke Kati!
> 
> Ja liegt an der Wassermasse und der Lage. Ist ein Waldsee mit viel schatten und wind. Tief und auch gespeist durch ne Quelle.
> Entsprechend kalt ist das Wasser. Am Sonntag bei der Affenhitze nur 24 grad oberflächentemperatur!
> ...



Petri nordbeck zu den schleien. Schöner see und schöner alter steg. Ich stelle mir gerade vor - nachts - man liegt und schläft - ein run an der angel - schlaftrunkend aus den federn - der steg ist nass, morsch und rutschig - ...


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze gerade an der naab und warte auf einen Waller.

Hab in der eile die ruder fürs boot daheim liegen lassen, jetzt musste ich werfen und kann nicht mit dem boot auslegen.

Naja, was solls .Durchschlafen hat ja auch was :q 

Allen anderen die auch draussen sind, viel erfolg!


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade an der naab und warte auf einen Waller.
> 
> Hab in der eile die ruder fürs boot daheim liegen lassen, jetzt musste ich werfen und kann nicht mit dem boot auslegen.
> 
> !



MacGyver würde jetzt aus Kochlöffel und Schilf perfekte Ruder basteln....|supergri

Viel Erfolg....


----------



## freibadwirt (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal viel Glück Franz schönen Platz hast du da.
Andreas


----------



## d0ni (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück Franz, zieh mal was dickes raus


----------



## Fuschus (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri dank!
> 
> Alle released
> Kamen schnell nach einander daher Doppel Foto



Warum sieht die fordere so mitgenommen aus? Wenn du sie released dann lass sie doch sofort frei. Anstatt erst die andere zu drillen um dann deine tollen Fotos zu machen. Nichts persönliches nur wenn du eh vorhast sie zu releasen...
Gruß #h


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, wirklich ein schönes plätzchen. Ist auch auf karpfen interessant, im Seerosenfeld gegenüber kommen ständig welche hoch. Aber insgesamt ist die naab heute ruhiger als sonst, weiß nicht ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes zeichen ist


----------



## Seele (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du Pussy, die Naab hat über 20 Grad, dann schwimm halt raus 

Am Regen lief erst ein 2,02m, sie sind also aktiv in eurer Region.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das einzige wo ich heute noch hinschwimme ist mein bivvy 

Aber vorher genieß ich noch den sonnenuntergang


----------



## Fuschus (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber insgesamt ist die naab heute ruhiger als sonst, weiß nicht ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes zeichen ist


Was würde ich für ein ruhiges Gewässer tun...:q


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt daheim. Der verlorene Graser zieht mich ziemlich runter.
Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg!


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, die Nacht ist noch lang. 
Und lass dich nicht runter ziehen... Beim nächsten Ansitz gibts Revanche.


----------



## aelos (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schade habs heute doch nicht geschaft auf Schleicher zu angeln..hoffendlich klappt es morgen..
An allen glücklichen die noch am Wasser sitzen können Wünsche ich dicke Fische..zieht was raus Jungs [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ,voll die lange Nase gemacht.Nix,Null nicht einmal ein Zupfer.
Das einzigste wo man sich drauf verlassen kann ist der
Fischreiher nach dem man die Uhr stellen kann und die Sch.... Mücken.|supergri
Morgen abend wieder.#h


----------



## snofla (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen auch noch am Wasser, bis jetzt nix, mach noch ne halbe Stunde


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fuschus schrieb:


> Warum sieht die fordere so mitgenommen aus? Wenn du sie released dann lass sie doch sofort frei. Anstatt erst die andere zu drillen um dann deine tollen Fotos zu machen. Nichts persönliches nur wenn du eh vorhast sie zu releasen...
> 
> Gruß #h




Keine Ahnung warum sie so aussieht. Ist halt Natur. Nicht alle Leiden der Fische sind des Anglers werk. 
Die hintere hat zuerst gebissen, während wir Fotos gemacht haben hat die zweite (vordere) gebissen. Hab sie die 2 Minuten drill und enthakzeit in meinem Kescher ruhen lassen und die vordere im zweitkescher gelandet. Von der hab ich nicht mal ein einzelfoto. Denke sie war keine zwei Minuten aus ihrem Element. 
Dass du nun grade ihren Zustand kritisierst tja.... 




zokker schrieb:


> Petri nordbeck zu den schleien. Schöner see und schöner alter steg. Ich stelle mir gerade vor - nachts - man liegt und schläft - ein run an der angel - schlaftrunkend aus den federn - der steg ist nass, morsch und rutschig - ...




Deswegen hab ich ja die rechte Seite vom Spot gewählt. Kein Steg keine blauen Flecke


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön zu hören das es mir nicht alleine so geht. 
Nicht einen einzigen Biss bisher. Hab schon das Gefühl das sich meine Pose bewegt oder untergeht.


----------



## Fuschus (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ok dann sry und sollte auch echt kein angriff sein. Erklärung klingt plausibel. Schöne Fische Petri


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine sorge alles gut!


----------



## kingandre88 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ging´s mir nicht alleine so...ne Nacht ohne nix.....#h


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, bin wieder im Büro. Bei mir gabs auch nichts heute Nacht.
Samstag will ichs mal auf Karpfen in einem Low-Stock Gewässer probieren, das wird vermutlich auch ne ruhige Nacht :/


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Hab noch ne Rechnung von gestern offen


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*








> Hab noch ne Rechnung von gestern offen


#6 |supergri Viel Glück.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schnapp ihn dir.


----------



## nordbeck (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## aelos (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.. Du hast ja gutes Wetter Trollwut..bei mir ist bäh Regen Wind und die Temperatur schlagartig von 26 auf 17 Grad gesunken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder daheim. Ich hatte ne handvoll brassen, der sohn (8) vom kollegen konnte nen 15-pfünder fangen. Schön zu sehn, wie der spaß dran hat und wie gut ers macht


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis(s) jetzt brass au mass..


----------



## H3ndrik (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bis(s) jetzt brass au mass..



Bin so neidisch wenn ich dein Gewässer sehe |uhoh:#:


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab nix gegen Blanks, aber dieses verhurte Fisch-verlieren in letzter zeit geht mir so auf den sack. Die scheiß brassen kriegste nichmal los, wenn die schnur durchhängt und jeder ordentliche hakt sich mir nichts, dir nichts ab.

Grad ins gebüsch gegangen,  bissanzeiger geht los. Nach 15 minuten "drill", in denen der fisch nur schnur genommen hat, obwohl er wirklich gemächlich geschwommen is, krieg ich dann von den 200 abgespulten metern mal ca 20 zurück. Und dann einfach ausgestiegen, vorfach alles noch intakt.


Fisch war nur an der oberfläche, tippe also wieder auf graser. Zum kotzen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man, da hoffe ich das du noch einen ordentlichen bekommst damit die Stimmung wieder etwas besser ist, drücke die Daumen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Fisch war nur an der oberfläche, tippe also wieder auf graser. Zum kotzen!



Die gehen zur Zeit wie Sau. Habe auch schon einige dieses Jahr durch zerscheuertes Vorfach verloren, allerdings an der Posenmontage. Die Mäuler sind schon sehr derb.

 Aber auch einige Hammerteile (bis 22kg) rausgeholt. An 25er Schnur mit 20er Vorfach (Schleienmontagen, 2 Maiskörner auf 10er Haken) :vik:

 STROFT GTM + STROFT ABR. Aber selbst die sehr gute ABR hilft nix, wenn das Vorfach am Maul scheuert.

 Mit Boilie das ganze Jahr noch keinen Graser drangehabt.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam eben auf den Gedanken, dass es vllt auch einer der 10 Störe war, die da noch vor sich hin dümpeln müssten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Kam eben auf den Gedanken, dass es vllt auch einer der 10 Störe war, die da noch vor sich hin dümpeln müssten



Die fliehen aber aus meiner Erfahrung eher nach unten.

 Wobei langsames Ziehen auch nicht gerade charakteristisch für Graser ist. Bei mir verdrallen die immer recht übel die Schnur durch ständiges im-Kreis-Schwimmen, Radius um die 10 Meter.

 Nessi auf Urlaub?


----------



## aelos (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trotz Schietwetter ich bin am Wasser..mal schauen ob die Aale auch wollen.,[emoji57]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Michael2711 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen was die aale heute so machen mal mit carnellen versuchen


----------



## aelos (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Michael..hast auch regen..? Hier ist alles ruhig..nur die Mücken Hört man unter Schirm [emoji51]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist alles trocken! Nur die Mücken nerven echt mal


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir sind keine Mücken. Liegt wohl daran das es hier leicht windig ist. 
Aber der Aal der ist zahlreich vertreten. 
Zwar keine Brummer aber schöne zum räuchern.


----------



## aelos (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri hast du also schon welche verhaften können.. Bei mIr noch nicht ein zupfer


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier läuft auch recht gut gerade nen 46 döbel wieder schwimmen gelassen


----------



## aelos (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.. Michael 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder einen aber kleiner


----------



## aelos (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber .. kein Schneider mehr..der plötzliche Tiefdruck lässt meine Hoffnung allmählich schwinden nix keine Bewegung im Wasser [emoji53]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt ist bei mir wieder ruhe eingekehrt. Nur das Handy das steht nicht still.


----------



## Michael2711 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und gleich gibt es noch blaulicht party und reh braten!  Ungefähr 300m von mir wurde gerade nen reh angefahren


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann guten Hunger. Bei mir sind es Wildschweine die hier wilde Sau spielen. Zum Glück Sitz ich im Boot.


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Nase voll..Fahre nach Haus..kein zupfer.. Morgen wird erneut angegriffen viel Glück euch noch..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch gerade nach hause und heute abend geht es weiter dann ne andere stelle an der ems


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Aber hier ist auch irgendwie alles vorbei. Vorhin fing das so geil an Schlag auf Schlag ging es aber jetzt seit einer Stunde nichts mehr. Alle Aale entweder gefangen oder sie laufen am anderen Ufer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnte schon 3 Tage nicht mehr ans Wasser und draußen sieht es aus, als würde man eine Arche benötigen. Hoffentlich hört es nachher auf zu regnen, wie es der Wetterbericht meldet, aber danach sieht es nicht aus.


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei uns herlichster sonnenschein - noch schnell was essen und dann gehts los


----------



## carphunter46 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> bei uns herlichster sonnenschein - noch schnell was essen und dann gehts los



Auf was gehst du ?


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

große AALE


----------



## phirania (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde mir heute auch Ale einpfeifen,aber in flüßiger Form.....|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Heute muss es endlich klappen!


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Will heute abend nochmal raus.Gestern einen Aussteiger und das wars.;+
Durch vergangene Unwetter sind nun neue Hindernisse im Wasser,  |bigeyes große Äste .

@Trollwut,Petri Heil.|supergri


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juli 2014)

Danke dir!
Die gute alte Maiskette. 17 Pfund


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, schöner Fisch.

Wollte dir heute schon viel Pech wünschen, mit Glück kamst du die letzten Tage ja scheinbar nicht klar, aber der Fleiß wird ja zum Glück zumeist belohnt =)


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juli 2014)

Schon wieder einen verloren.
Muss an den Haken liegen!

Jetzt selbst gebunden, dann klappts hoffentlich


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juli 2014)

Petri. Die maiskette sieht man gar nicht wegen deines Barts.

Worauf hat der karpfen gebissen?


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, welche Hakengröße und Vorfachlänge fischst du denn, wenn du so viele Aussteiger hast?


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10, ca 6-7cm.
Brassen hängen zuverlässig, aber die karpfen... Wie gesagt, jetzt mal selbst gebunden


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut, aber das kannst du doch bestimmt noch besser(größer).
Bin auch auf dem see. Voll die sonne und 30 grad. Hab eine ewigkeit köfis gesenkt. Muß heute, vor dem umlegen ins flache, nochmal senken. Man muß ja immer gut gerüstet sein, fals die ultimative aalnacht kommt.


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 10, ca 6-7cm.
> Brassen hängen zuverlässig, aber die karpfen... Wie gesagt, jetzt mal selbst gebunden




Seit wann fischt du so kurze?


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Seit wann fischt du so kurze?




Auf der feederrute, Method


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute muss es endlich klappen!



 Bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Wetterschutz (Kurzansitze über Tag / max. 1 Nacht). Dein Zelt sieht von weitem gutem aus.

 Was für ein Modell ist das und bist du zufrieden?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schon wieder einen verloren.
> Muss an den Haken liegen!
> 
> Jetzt selbst gebunden, dann klappts hoffentlich



Ich kann da nur Owner Flyliner und Gamakatsu A1 Super empfehlen. Größe 4, selbstgebunden mit Kryston Merlin.

 Ab und zu gibt es natürlich auch Aussteiger, aber insgesamt passt das sehr gut.

 Was mich wundert: Du sagst, dass die Brassen sicher hängen, nur die Karpfen nicht. Ist für mich logisch nicht nachvollziehbar. Aber wird sicher irgendeine Ursache haben. Oder doch alles Zufall?


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönstes ententeichwetter, gewitter ist vorbei gezogen. 30 grad. Einen biss auf köfi gerade gehabt. Erst hat er rumgespielt und dann gut abgezogen. Beim anschlag nicht mal widerstand gemerkt.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Gerade an einem geilen fast unbefischten low stock gewässer unterwegs. Viele giebel gefangen. Gerade nen guten karpfen im drill verloren  . Wunderschön hier.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier bilder


----------



## nordbeck (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht geil aus, franz! 
Petri heil.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute 2 Stellen (und mehrere Spots) befischt und.... nix.
Der erste Wurf brachte zwar einen kleinen Barsch auf den Selbstgebauten Köder, das war es dann für den Abend. Am Ende war wieder Flucht vor einer Horde Kühe mit 2 Bullen angesagt.

Die Bauern gehen mir da echt aufn sack.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dran bleiben Zokker. Denn gestern fing es bei mir auch so früh an und der erste Aal konnte entwischen. Aber danach ging es rund bis 0025 danach tote Hose. 
Glaub mir da kommt noch was schönes zu Tage. Daumen sind gedrückt.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Gerade an einem geilen fast unbefischten low stock gewässer unterwegs. Viele giebel gefangen. Gerade nen guten karpfen im drill verloren  . Wunderschön hier.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hier bilder




Sieht echt genial aus. Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Giebel und Brachsen ohne Ende. Muss neue Vorfächer binden damit ich XXL Köder fischen kann. Sonst komm ich net zum schlafen heute. Der gute Karpfen kam aber auf nen einzelnen 15er Pellet...  Allen die draussen sind viel Erfolg!


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht echt geil bei dir aus Franz...
Hoffe da kommt noch ein 25 Pfünder heute raus.


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







    So weiter geht es auf aal


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Tag neues Glück,,die Aale können kommen..allen anderen wünsch ich viel Glück..Petri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Tag neues Glück.. Aale können kommen..Petri allen anderen am Wasser [emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mist doppelt ..sorry


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri allen hier heute abend


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






 Einmal mini 38 cm


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri..auch wenn er noch zu klein ist..entschneidert.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Können nur größer werden


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nochmal gesenkt aber nix, muß mit fischstücken angeln. 1 miniaal hatte ich ebend, kam mir entgegen und hat natürlich die schnur erwischt. Alles vertüddelt, mit messer hab ichs aber schnell gelöst. Lufttemp 19 und wasser 26,4 grad. Mir jukt es überall. Scheixx mücken.


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ohja die Mücken nerven echt und das trotz autan


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir auch ich atme die schon fast ein[emoji37]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Ohja die Mücken nerven echt und das trotz autan



Mücken satt aber leider SCHNEIDER.Da bewegt sich nichts,
spiegelglatte Wasseroberfläche .Man hört null,ausser den Mücken|supergri ,sonst wie tot.;+


----------



## aelos (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir hört sich es an als wenn die Leichen wenn dem so ist , ist es kein Wunder mit der Schneiderei bei mir.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab hier genug bewegung im wasser


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So der anfang ist gemacht. Mücken sind jetzt auch satt.


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri..zocker und weiterhin viel Glück 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassero75 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns auch nix. Null Komma null. Fünf Ruten im Wasser und der Schwiegervater schnarcht. Mücken haben sich jetzt verzogen. Zweimal in die Hand gestochen. Aber es wird schon noch beißen.


----------



## Cassero75 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jawohl. 

Wer hätte das erwartet? 

Mein Schwiegervater ist wach geworden!!!

Glaube er hat sich beim Schnarchen verschluckt.


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe einen guten verhaften können..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, der ist ja so alleine, da muß du noch was machen.


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na geht doch Jungs. Weiter machen!


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke..an mir solls nicht liegen[emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt ins bivvy gekrabbelt. Im nächsten dorf ist irgendeine beach party, hör die mukke hier sehr gut. Leider ist der dj ziemlich mies.


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles gute ist nie beisammen Franz.
Hoffe das es für dich eine schlaflose Nacht wird und du alle 30 Minuten vom Bissanzeiger geweckt wirst. Also auf viele schöne Fänge. 

Allen anderen natürlich auch. Ich werde jetzt vom angeln träumen.


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ja Folter..und das beim angeln wo man die Ruhe genießt..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich krabbel jetzt auch ins bett. Wenn noch was beißt dann im morgengrau.


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Nacht..ich mach auch gleich Schluss..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael2711 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ebenfalls gute nacht die letzte stunde war gar nichts mehr


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, das erste Mal wurde ich eben schon geweckt. Endete mit Schnurbruch, durchgebissen. Auf einen Pellet mit einem Popup. War ein seltsamer Run, hat zwar schnell Schnur genommen, aber nicht voll durchgezogen. Vllt .ein kleiner hecht, keine Ahnung. Der 2. Fisch den ich heut verliere. 

Hab jetzt nochmal neu gebunden, beide Ruten nochmal neu beködert mit pva säckchen ausgestattet und nochmal abgelegt. Da muss doch mal ein ordentlicher Karpfen zu fangen sein, wär doch gelacht.

Der DJ gibt immernoch Vollgas und wechselt zwischen House und Helene Fischer! 

Euch allen noch viel Erfolg bzw. Ne gute N8.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Eben gabs nen 60er karpfen. Endlich mal ein besserer fisch. Jetzt erstmal nen kaffee organisieren


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pfund oder cm??
;-)


----------



## pike-81 (27. Juli 2014)

Hoffentlich nicht Gramm. 
Aber vielleicht Kilogramm.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Gerade kam ein 64er. Meine Angelpartnerin hat ihn gedrillt. Ich war nämlich beim Bäcker, Kaffee holen.  Foto mach ich gleich....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"Angelpartnerin" ?????????????


----------



## Arango (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So. Gerade kam ein 64er. Meine Angelpartnerin hat ihn gedrillt. Ich war nämlich beim Bäcker, Kaffee holen.  Foto mach ich gleich....



wir wollen Bilder, aber nicht vom Fisch |supergri


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und haste mit deiner Angelpartnerin wenigstens schön  getanzt zu Helene Fischer ? [emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cassero75 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatten diese Nacht nur zwei kleine Welse bekommen. 

Habe mich gerade noch mit Hundebesitzerin rum ärgern dürfen. Wie ich mir denn so eine blöde Stelle zum angeln aussuchen könne, da sie hier sonntags immer den Hund ins Wasser lässt und ob ich nicht ne halbe Stunde aussetzen kann. Ich sagte ihr das dies eine echte blöde Stelle sei um den Hund ins Wasser zu lassen. Als der Hund dann doch einfach ins Wasser sprang, wies ich sie darauf hin das diese Sorte von Angelhaken extrem scharf sei und aufgrund von Widerhaken, dieser bestimmt rausoperiert werden müsse. Frau und Hund ganz schnell weg und ich mei ruh.


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Cassero75 schrieb:


> Hatten diese Nacht nur zwei kleine Welse bekommen.
> 
> Habe mich gerade noch mit Hundebesitzerin rum ärgern dürfen. Wie ich mir denn so eine blöde Stelle zum angeln aussuchen könne, da sie hier sonntags immer den Hund ins Wasser lässt und ob ich nicht ne halbe Stunde aussetzen kann. Ich sagte ihr das dies eine echte blöde Stelle sei um den Hund ins Wasser zu lassen. Als der Hund dann doch einfach ins Wasser sprang, wies ich sie darauf hin das diese Sorte von Angelhaken extrem scharf sei und aufgrund von Widerhaken, dieser bestimmt rausoperiert werden müsse. Frau und Hund ganz schnell weg und ich mei ruh.





Wie geil!!!!!

Und Petri allen Fängern die heute Nacht erfolgreich waren.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir hat sich nichts mehr getan die nacht. Nehme noch die mittagszeit mit und dann ist schluß.


----------



## boller118 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnte an unserem Vereinsteich mal wieder nen schönen Spiegler überlisten. 




Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus
Patrick


----------



## Haenger (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben gerade ein paar echt schöne Rotaugen gefangen.
Das größte etwas über 30 cm...
Eines davon geht heut Abend am Haken retour.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war heut nacht 0 los.
Bilanz sah dann folgendermaßen aus: 17 Pfund auf der karpfenrute, 3 verloren auf der feederrute, alle ausgestiegen und n haufen brassen. Hab jetzt endlich andere vorfächer selbst gebunden...


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute nochmal los..aber mitten im Gewitter sitzen und Starkregen mit Hagel und Sturm? Naja ich weiß nicht so recht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BaRkEeY (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz hier an einem kleinen Kanal, beißt zwar nicht so oft aber wenn dann meistens was ordentliches. Gerade ein 50cm Brassen, der hat ziemlich lange durchgehalten.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

He Du Betrüger, Bild falsch rum


----------



## BaRkEeY (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ups, war eh das falsche


----------



## BaRkEeY (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tapatalk spielt verrückt, entschuldigung.


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Gewitter erst mal durch ich mach los..


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Peti zu den brassen.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum den Haken gewechselt, schon funktionierts. Erst auf die Maiskette an der Karpfenrute n Biss. Kam recht schnell her, hat sich dann aber direkt im seerosenfeld rechts von mir eingewurstelt.
Als der dann bombenfest hing dacht ich erst ich hätt ihn verlorn...
Hab dann kurz die Schwanzflosse gesehn und mich dann fürs schwimmen entschieden. Gute Entscheidung.
Ging dann noch ewig am ufer hin und her, schlussendlich konnte ich den langen mit diesmal 35 pfund landen.






Dann schnell die brasse, die sich in der zeischenzeit aufgehängt hat abgehakt. Feeder neu ausgeworfen, wollt die karpfenrute fertig machen, schnur abschneiden, weil total verdrallt, etc.
Dann läuft die feederrute ab.
Auch damit wieder das seerosenfeld rechts rasiert.
Nach eeeeewigem drill dann 22 pfund gelandet. Haken saß perfekt! Mein größter fisch bisher auf der feeder bisher






Ich geh jetzt heim, mir tut der arm weh!


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geilo! Petri. Ist der Spiegler bekannt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt heim, mir tut der arm weh!



Petri! Dann hat sich das Selberbinden beim Vorfach ja gelohnt!

 Mein Tipp: Bleib dabei #h


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Schweinchen..


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So auf ein neues..ich bin bereit die Schleicher können kommen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schön Trollwut, der Fehler liegt doch oft beim Vorfach 
Klasse Fische!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch, schön das es irgendwo klappt.


Bei mir ist Jubiläum. 25 Angeltage ohne Fisch:vik:


----------



## nordbeck (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So langsam würd ich mir mal Gedanken machen an deiner Stelle. Irgendwas muss bei deiner herangehensweise nicht passen.


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Mini Schleie ..


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri tollwut, hab ich doch gesagt das Du es besser kannst.

@aelos: Drücke Dir die Daumen. 
Den Keschen den Du da liegen hast hab ich auch, ist mir vorleztes WE  beim abspülen des Aalschleims abgebrochen. Die Materialstärke des Stiels ist zu schwach. Also immer schön vorsichtig beim keschern der 4 Pfünder.


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke zocker.,danke für deinen Tipp., 4 Pfund aal und ein Traum wird wahr [emoji1]


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch 




nordbeck schrieb:


> Geilo! Petri. Ist der Spiegler bekannt?




Ja, isser. Der wird ca 4x im jahr gefangen. Hatte jetzt auch wieder ne recht frische einstichstelle im maul, sah aber nach ausgeschlitzt aus.
Gibt noch einen der ähnlich aussieht, aber noch n tick größer is, der kommt wesentlich seltener raus, vllt 1x in 2 jahren. Is halt n weng klüger 

@Naturliebhaber: Normal bin ich auch selbst, aber n Kollege fischt relativ erfolgreich mit den haken. Is ohne widerhaken halt angenehm die brassen problemlos auszuhängen, aber kann ja nich sein jeden größeren fisch zu verlieren.


----------



## Fuschus (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ... Is ohne widerhaken halt angenehm die brassen problemlos auszuhängen, aber kann ja nich sein jeden größeren fisch zu verlieren.


Musst halt auch die Spannung halten |rolleyes....
...sry den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen :z


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fuschus schrieb:


> Musst halt auch die Spannung halten |rolleyes....
> 
> ...sry den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen :z




Ja, die fische nehmen während der meterweisen flucht die schnur in die flosse und halten so die spannung, damit se den haken abschütteln können. Brassen hingen trotz mehreren versuchem mit lockerlassen der schnur ( um eventuellem abhaken-müssen vorzubeugen) bombenfest...


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

naja wenn so ein 20Pfünder an einem 10er Haken hängt muss das auch nicht unbedingt was mit den fehlenden Widerhaken zutun haben, wenn er letztendlich aussteigt.


----------



## Fuschus (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Liegt auch nicht am Widerhaken. Es ist eindeutig die Spannung. pfffft:q


----------



## aelos (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ein Mist..festgemacht..grr.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalredl schrieb:


> naja wenn so ein 20Pfünder an einem 10er Haken hängt muss das auch nicht unbedingt was mit den fehlenden Widerhaken zutun haben, wenn er letztendlich aussteigt.




Kann aber nich sein, dass bei dem alten alle 5 großen ausgestiegen sind, beim neuen, auch n 10er auf Anhieb der große klappt.
Die neuen ein wenig dickdrahtiger und eben mit widerhaken.
Wenn ich daheim bin, geb ich mal beide haken raus, weiß das jetzt nicht auswendig


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker versucht es heute mal auf einem anderen see. Kleinfische stippen hat gut geklappt. Nun müssen nur noch die räuber(zander, aal) beißen.


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt weiss ich was ich mach wenn ich rentner bin. Segeln bei absoluter flaute. In der letzte stunde ist er bestimmt schon 20m weitergetrieben. Ist das nicht schön.


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Segeln bei absoluter flaute. In der letzte stunde ist er bestimmt schon 20m weitergetrieben.



Und das mit der ehemaligen Olympiaklasse(flying Dutchman)!

Jürgen


----------



## Der_Spinner (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also heute Abend probiere ich mal eine Angelart, die, wenn sie klappt, wohl die spannendste ist die ich mir vorstwllen kann. Die letzten nächte war auf Waller nicht viel los, der größte hatte grade mal 80. jetzt weiss ich auch warum: hier, in mittelbayern gibt es alljährlich eine eintagsfliegenplage, in der milliarden von fliegen innerhalb weniger Tage schlüpfen und tot ins wasser fallen. Plage deswegen, weil die Brücken, besonders mit Laternen, teilweise mit einer bis zu 10cm hohen eintagsfliegenschicht bedeckt ist ubd die feuerwehr im dauereinsatz ist. Kein Wunder dass die Fische such da nicht so richtig für unsere köder interessieren und sich stattdessen nachts die mägen mit den Viechern vollhauen. So ist es, ob mans glaubt oder nicht auch mit den Welsen, die schlürfen gezielt die Fliegen von der Obergläche und reißen teilweise sogar ganze Grasbüschel mit Fliegen aus der Uferböschung, das konnten wir gestern live beobachten.

Heute nacht werden wir also einen kleinen Scheinwerfer am Wasser aufstellen, sodass sich die Eintagsfliegen dort sammeln und dann hoffentlich auch die Welse anlocken. Und dann gehts an der Oberfläche auf Sicht auf Wels! 
Wünscht uns Glück!


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_Spinner schrieb:


> Also heute Abend probiere ich mal eine Angelart, die, wenn sie klappt, wohl die spannendste ist die ich mir vorstwllen kann. Die letzten nächte war auf Waller nicht viel los, der größte hatte grade mal 80. jetzt weiss ich auch warum: hier, in mittelbayern gibt es alljährlich eine eintagsfliegenplage, in der milliarden von fliegen innerhalb weniger Tage schlüpfen und tot ins wasser fallen. Plage deswegen, weil die Brücken, besonders mit Laternen, teilweise mit einer bis zu 10cm hohen eintagsfliegenschicht bedeckt ist ubd die feuerwehr im dauereinsatz ist. Kein Wunder dass die Fische such da nicht so richtig für unsere köder interessieren und sich stattdessen nachts die mägen mit den Viechern vollhauen. So ist es, ob mans glaubt oder nicht auch mit den Welsen, die schlürfen gezielt die Fliegen von der Obergläche und reißen teilweise sogar ganze Grasbüschel mit Fliegen aus der Uferböschung, das konnten wir gestern live beobachten.
> 
> Heute nacht werden wir also einen kleinen Scheinwerfer am Wasser aufstellen, sodass sich die Eintagsfliegen dort sammeln und dann hoffentlich auch die Welse anlocken. Und dann gehts an der Oberfläche auf Sicht auf Wels! ��
> Wünscht uns Glück!



Davon hab ich auch mal gelesen, Bei uns gibts das (zum Glück) in der Form nicht.
Hatte das bisher aber noch nicht auf Fischfutter bezogen.
Ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück! Klingt spannend#6

Dem zokker brauch ich kein Glück wünschen, der fängt sowieso #h


----------



## mathei (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Zokker versucht es heute mal auf einem anderen see. Kleinfische stippen hat gut geklappt. Nun müssen nur noch die räuber(zander, aal) beißen.



willst es heute im tiefen versuchen. bei uns hat dass wasser auch ü24


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Wünsche euch viel glück mit den wallern.
@tollwut: das sieht aber nicht danach aus. Kein wind, keine strömung. Das sind keine guten voraussetzungen das der aal läuft.
@mathei: hab mich gerade auf 5m gelegt. Kurz vorm dunkelwerden leg ich mich auf 1m. Da wo ich köfis geangelt habe.


----------



## mathei (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so sah das wasser bei mir auch heute aus zokker. traumhaft, nur leider morgen arbeiten


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann viel Erfolg.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

?????? Wo sind die Fangmeldungen ??????


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ha ha, rund 50cm. Ist mir denn doch zu klein, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hat gute 60cm.


----------



## aelos (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zocker..8


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So spät erst gebissen Zokker? Dennoch Petri


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja so um 4 uhr. Es graute dem morgen.


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. werd jetzt auch raus. nur erstmal ne ruhige ecke suchen. no- wind ist nicht so toll


----------



## aelos (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch draußen ..Gewitter und Regen..na mal sehen ob die Schlängler heute Hunger haben..Petri und viel Fisch Kollegen.


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden. Ich mach heute mal pause.


----------



## Der_Spinner (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es hat geklappt, wir haben tatsächlich 2 Welse auf Sicht gefangen, wenn auch nur einen halben Meter lang! |supergri 
War trotzdem  total spannend und wir hatten phasenweise sogar ein paar große Waller am Platz, leider ham die immer die falschen Eintagsfliegen eingeschlürft. #cNaja, bei solchen Mengen an Fliegen war das zu befürchten...

Als Trost gab es noch einen 50er Döbel und einen großen Brachsen (ja, tatsächlich an der Oberfläche!), auch wenn man die beide im "Drill" mit den Waller-Besenstielen  kaum bemerkt hat 


Bilder von den Fängen gibts, wie gesagt, erst in ein paar Tagen, wenn ich wieder vernünftiges Netz habe.

Bis dahin viele Grüße und Petri Heil

Tobi|wavey:


----------



## Cassero75 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch nochmal raus und habe mich unter einer berücke nieder gelassen. Aal wäre nicht schlecht, aber bisher nur 26er Rotfeder.


----------



## Cassero75 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Spinner.


----------



## aelos (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.. @ cassero viel Glück bei den Schlänglern[emoji6]


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

erster biss war da, leider nicht geharkt. hoffe da kommt noch was. 2 x mit köfi bestückt und 1 x mit taui.


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri spinner. möge die nacht mit dir sein.


----------



## mathei (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1. aal im eimer. foto erst morgen, habe das kabel vergessen


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri an Alle Fänger...
Hier bei uns geht gerade die Welt unter so ist das am Meimeln.#q#q#q


----------



## aelos (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri mathei..[emoji106] was schätzt wie groß ?


----------



## mathei (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Petri mathei..[emoji106] was schätzt wie groß ?


 ca 75 cm und gut genährt und gerade der 2. im ähnlichem format. echt super heute, nachdem ich 2 x geschneidert habe.


----------



## aelos (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber.. Petri,. Ich hatte nicht einen Zupfer.. Habe auch Köfi und Tauwurm als Köder..es ist auch keine Bewegung im Wasser..wird wohl als Schneider Tag enden.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri mathei 75 ist ja mal eine marke, nicht schlecht.


----------



## mathei (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 stk. sind es geworden. ca. 70 bis 75 cm. alle auf köfi. vielleicht sollte ich nur noch bei mistwetter raus. gut wenn man ein dach übern kopf hat. das barschangeln ist für heute gestrichen.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri mathei was für super aale.  Das hat ja mal richtig gelohnt. Welche tiefe und was für ein gewässertyp hast du beangelt?


----------



## Seele (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Shit, wars schon so weit mit den Eintagsfliegen, normal kommen die doch erst in 1 2 oder 3 Wochen. Ich wollt doch auch unbedingt hin


----------



## mathei (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri mathei was für super aale.  Das hat ja mal richtig gelohnt. Welche tiefe und was für ein gewässertyp hast du beangelt?


nennt sich ziegel-aussensee. also stilles gewässer. kannst online die lav- gewässerkarte dir ansehen. alle an einer kante 6 aus 2 m. gebissen nur dort bei 6 m. im flachen ging nix.


----------



## Fuschus (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was wollt ihr von mir|kopfkrat:q




Hab grade ein Traumboot geliehen gekriegt|stolz: Ich glaube die Angler hatten mitleid mit mir auf dem Schlauchboot :q. Bin mal Nachtangeln....


----------



## rapaLLa04 (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grade am WDK unterwegs.. Beim Köfi stippen heute Nachmittag ein richtig fettes Rotauge und einen guten Barsch, den allerdings im Drill verloren..

Gegen 10 Uhr auf Aal umgestellt, bisher nix. Mal sehen was noch kommt, alt werde ich aber heute hier nicht.


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine experimentierfreudigkeit #q hat mich vorhin 2 gute Karpfen gekostet 
Hätte ,hätte ,hätte#q
Morgen abend wieder mit dem ,,alten" weiter machen  und weniger basteln.Vor allem keine Fische mehr verlieren.


----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heißt doch immer,wer bastelt der Fängt....#c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Heißt doch immer,wer bastelt der Fängt....#c


Das wüsste ich aber ^^

ach ja, Hopfen und so...


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Respekt mathei..sehr gute Fische die du gefangen hast..dickes Petri


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werden heute noch mal raus. das köfi-senken hat nicht geklappt. nur 2 stk. werde wohl oder übel noch stippen müssen. na mal schauen was geht. bis später.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja mathei ich hab jetzt genug schöne köfis. War das ein krampf, 3h im wasser umhergewatet. Mir wachsen schon schwimmhäute. Na wollen mal sehen ob sich das auszahlt.


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

konnte auch ein paar fangen. 20er barsche als beifang in 50 cm wasser. ich habe schon wieder mein usb kabel und auch das ladekabel ( zigianzünder ) vergessen. mist. so muß ich energie sparen ,bilder gibt es erst morgen nachmittag


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück euch zwei..holt sie raus die 4 Pfund Aale [emoji6]
Ich greife morgen Abend wieder an.

@ zocker sieht so aus auf den Bild als wen du vom Ufer weg angelst ist dem So? ..


----------



## Cassero75 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Minuten am Wasser und direkt einen verhaftet.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber angeln und so hat mit na.  Man man. Am besten ohne eimer und kescher los, dann fängt man am besten.


----------



## Laserbeak (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber angeln und so hat mit na.  Man man. Am besten ohne eimer und kescher los, dann fängt man am besten.




Verstehe ich vom Text her nicht......#c


----------



## Michael2711 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen abend geht es auch wieder los zur Ems in Gütersloh mit nen Kollegen dann stehen 4 Ruten mal schauen was dann geht!


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mich hat das leben auch schon geschafft. Alte männer. 
Aber Angeln und so haste mit ... Sollte das heißen.
Und kennst du das nicht auch, wenn man am schlechtesten vorbereitet ist fängt man am besten?


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Liege jetzt extrem flach, so 0,5m. Letztes mal hatte ich 1 angel auf 0,5m und die anderen beiden auf 1,5-2m und den einzigsten aal hatte ich auf die flache angel.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht NICHTS ;+


----------



## StefanG84 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sei doch froh :q


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> @ zocker sieht so aus auf den Bild als wen du vom Ufer weg angelst ist dem So? ..



Nein, da lag ich rund 300m vom ufer entfernt.


Hier geht auch noch nix. Wenn aber was geht dann erst sehr späht.


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok..als ich noch an meinen See mit Boot auf Aal geangelt habe,hatte ich immer eine weit draußen in ca..15 -20 m Tiefe dort hatte ich dann auch die ersten Aale des Abends gefangen deshalb fragte ich..jetzt Angel ich zur zeit hauptsächlich in Fließhewässer dort kommen die Aale auch erst spät..ca. 24:00 erst oder garnicht..viel Glück weiterhin.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke aelos. Konnte ebend den ersten verhaften. Über 1kg hat er gut. Laufen sie also doch im ganz flachen. Und gleich noch einen biss, ich nehme mal an ein untermaßiger.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch einer.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Und noch einer.



Darf ich mal Fragen, an was für einem Gewässer du fischst & mit welcher Montage+Köder?

Du scheinst ja echt ein Aalprofi zu sein..:m


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch einer.
Zum gewässer. Es ist ein großer flacher see in der mse.
Ich benutze normale laufposenmontage mit knicklicht. 
Als köder nur fisch.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Und noch einer.
> Zum gewässer. Es ist ein großer flacher see in der mse.
> Ich benutze normale laufposenmontage mit knicklicht.
> Als köder nur fisch.



Was nimmst du da? Fingerlange KöFis mit Ködernadel auf nen Einzelhaken aufgezogn? Oder Fischfetzen?|kopfkrat


----------



## mathei (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei mir ist es ein schöner aal geworden. mehr dazu später


----------



## mathei (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber angeln und so hat mit na.  Man man. Am besten ohne eimer und kescher los, dann fängt man am besten.


diesmal ja. nur das kabel  jetzt gibt es frühstück und dann vielleicht noch ein paar barsche |wavey:


----------



## aelos (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ey zocker das ist ja Wahnsinn..[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie du dich da freust..der eine ist ja so ein Brocken..Petri..Petri..Petri


----------



## aelos (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri mathai..zum Schlängler [emoji106]


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Ey zocker das ist ja Wahnsinn..[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106] ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie du dich da freust..der eine ist ja so ein Brocken..Petri..Petri..Petri



Na klar freu ich mich. Aber so ein bischen ärger ich mich auch. Hab wieder was gelernt heute nacht. Um 3 mußte ich mal und als es so lief ging eine pose auf tauchstation und ging richtig ab. Ich hab aber keinen stress gemacht und mir so gedacht, wart mal du bist gleich dran. Auf einmal mal dreht er um und kommt voll auf mich zu. Ich die angel aus dem rutenhalter und gekurbelt (wollte nicht das er unter dem boot durchschwimmt). 2m vor dem boot hatte ich dann kontakt. Der war aber sehr kurz und heftig, der kontakt. Der ging ab wie verrückt, hab nicht mal den bügel aufbekommen so schnell ging das. 35er Vorfach ist dann an haken gerissen. Also bremse, auch beim aal, immer vorher einstellen.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri mathei, mach auch gerade frühstück. 





nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Was nimmst du da? Fingerlange KöFis mit Ködernadel auf nen Einzelhaken aufgezogn? Oder Fischfetzen?|kopfkrat


So mach ich das, ob halbe oder ganze fische ist egal. Kein aal der einen fisch mit seinen sinnesorganen gefunden hat wird von ihm ablassen nur weil es ein halber ist. Ich benutze einzelhaken die so 2-3mm rausgucken.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den schönen Aalen Jungs. 
Ich glaub ich muss auch wieder los!
Zokker war es wieder das andere Gewässer?


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Aalen Jungs.
> Ich glaub ich muss auch wieder los!
> Zokker war es wieder das andere Gewässer?



Ja das erste. Im anderen waren die jungs so dürre.


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!


----------



## nordbeck (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri. tolle aale, zokker!


----------



## aelos (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mensch das ist ja ärgerlich so ein Biss und man pisst gerade..was meinst Hecht vielleicht ? Aber das kenn ich auch ..gerade am pinkeln und einen Run..dachte auch warte ab bist gleich dran dann hörte ich jedoch schon wie meine Angel hin und her klappert..vor lauter Aufregung losgerannt zur Angel dabei hab ich mich noch         
Angepinkelt und merkte auch noch den kräftigen Ruck und ab war der Haken..


----------



## ValMac (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live vom Gemüsebeet - Statusmeldung
Gestern Nacht viele dicke Tauis erspäht, nur leider die meisten zu schnell. Aus Wut auf die blöden Würmer grab ich gerade das ganze Beet um und finde nicht schlecht um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Mensch das ist ja ärgerlich so ein Biss und man pisst gerade..was meinst Hecht vielleicht ? .



Hecht ist hier sowas von selten.
Das war 100% ein aal.


----------



## mathei (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die nacht brachte einen Aal auf köfi im flachen


----------



## mathei (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die fahrt zum barsch brachte keinen erfolg. da kam ich etwas zu spät.
angelkumpel war an der stelle und konnte in der einen stunde wo er gejagt hat 20 stk. verhaften


----------



## mathei (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Und noch einer.
> 
> Ich benutze normale laufposenmontage mit knicklicht.
> Als köder nur fisch.


petri zokker. hat sich ja gelohnt. montage benutze ich die gleiche #h


----------



## zokker (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleiner Nachtrag mit ordentlichen Fotos. Der erste Aal war ein richtiger Mobbel, 81cm, 1420g|bigeyes.




81, 76, 62cm










der Mobbel





Abendrot










Morgengrauen
Gruß#h


----------



## A@lrounder (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker....sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## mathei (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schöner mobbel. meiner war zu den letzten etwas kleiner ca. 70 cm. wiegen mache ich nicht.


----------



## StefanG84 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibts hier auch noch "normale" minimalisten angler die es sicht nicht leisten können bzw. die möglichkeit haben vom boot aus zu fischen? #h


----------



## BaRkEeY (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier! Ich bin so einer, hab auch keinen in der Familie, der ein Boot hat. Reicht, wenn ich mal mit nem anderen mitfahr, ansonsten bin ich immer am Ufer unterwegs.

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri für die schönen Aale!


----------



## StefanG84 (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



BaRkEeY schrieb:


> Hier! Ich bin so einer, hab auch keinen in der Familie, der ein Boot hat. Reicht, wenn ich mal mit nem anderen mitfahr, ansonsten bin ich immer am Ufer unterwegs.
> 
> Und natürlich ein dickes Petri für die schönen Aale!



Na Gott sei dank #6


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jungs ihr habt mich wieder heiß gemacht auf Aal. 
Deswegen sitze ich wieder draußen. Konnte auch schon den ersten verhaften für die Räuchertonne.


----------



## Caravane (2. August 2014)

Ein kleiner Hecht mit Drop Shot [emoji6]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade wieder da.
Extra zu 5 Uhr zum Wasser, gehe zur Stelle und erschrecke mich bei dem Anblick. liegt da ein Mädel, nichts an und nicht bei Bewusstsein und steht ein Typ drüber. 
Gleich erste Hilfe, Notruf mit Sanitäter und Polizei um der Dame zu helfen.

Als Angler erlebt man Sachen...


----------



## Burney (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gerade wieder da.
> Extra zu 5 Uhr zum Wasser, gehe zur Stelle und erschrecke mich bei dem Anblick. liegt da ein Mädel, nichts an und nicht bei Bewusstsein und steht ein Typ drüber.
> Gleich erste Hilfe, Notruf mit Sanitäter und Polizei um der Dame zu helfen.
> 
> Als Angler erlebt man Sachen...


Uff, klingt hart. Bist hoffentlich rechtzeitig gekommen?


----------



## boller118 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh das hört sich wirklich nicht gut an. Die Dame kann froh sein, dass du schon so früh zum angeln wolltest. 

Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus
Patrick


----------



## zokker (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...und steht ein Typ drüber. ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leute, das Thema sollte hier nicht abgleiten - gibt nur wieder Stress, ich warte schon auf die ersten Selbstjustizler...

Nachricht kam an - und gut ab hier damit.

Ab hier bitte wieder rund ums Thema Angeln.

Danke.


----------



## Der_Spinner (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist ja echt schlimm...

Aber hast genau richtig gehandelt!
Selbstjustiz hätte, selbst wenns in dem Moment der erste (naheliegendste) Gedanke war, wirklich keinem geholfen, vielmehr die Situation verschlimmert...


Aber jetzt wieder zum Thema Angeln.

Gestern den letzten Urlaubstag noch voll ausgekostet und bis Mitternacht geangelt, gab auch noch 1 schönen Döbel und wieder viele kleine Waller und Aale. Außerdem einen Biss auf die Waller (gerne auch Hecht und Zander) Rute mit 25cm Rotauge. Der Sache trau ich aber nicht mehr seitdem ein Mitangler letzte Nacht auf ein 25cm Döbel einen 63cm Döbel gefangen hat..#c

Also, heute morgen um neun bin ich dann endlich wieder zu hause angekommen, war doch anstrengender als gedacht 11 Tage und 11 Nächte fast pausenlos durch zu angeln, aber hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht und war, wenn auch nicht im Verhältnis zur Angelzeit, recht erfolgreich. 

Jetzt bin ich erstmal damit beschäftigt die Fangbilder zu sichern und gleich hier hoch zu laden.

Bis dahin viele Grüße und Petri Heil

Tobi#h


----------



## feederbrassen (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern abend nichts.;+

Heute morgen extra mal früh um 3 Uhr raus und.......
Nicht ein Zupfer.
So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.|bigeyes


----------



## Der_Spinner (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Ergebnis der letzten 11 Tage:

Ich lade die Bilder bewusst extern hoch, denn mit maximal 3Bildern pro Post will ja nicht den ganzen Thread zu spammen|rolleyes
Sind nur die Ergebnisse von mir, von den Kollegen hab ich noch keine Bilder.





 Der erste Fisch des Urlaubs
http://de.tinypic.com/r/n2l7w8/8


 Zu dem gesellten sich dann noch schnell ein paar dazu und so wurden aus den hier:
http://de.tinypic.com/r/207x6d3/8


 Das hier:
http://de.tinypic.com/r/nvw6kj/8
 War richtig lecker!!:l


 Döbel gabs viele! Gebissen haben die auf Schwimmbrot, Wobbler und 2x auf die wallerruten
http://de.tinypic.com/r/1222flj/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/15alqa/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/6seyd1/8
 uvm...
 aber der hier war für mich der schönste, 56 und sah irgendwie urzeitlich aus, wahrscheinlich aus einem alten, natürlichen Fischstamm und keiner aus Beatzmaßnahmen aus den letzten 100jahren.
http://de.tinypic.com/r/dddk5s/8


 Das schwimmbrotangeln war besonders spannend, einen Livebiss konnte ich sogar filmen, besonders das Geräusch der eigentlich recht hart eingestellten bremse und die Aktion der Ultra Leicht Nanoflex Rute (die inzwischen meine Liebste ist) waren der Hammer! :k 
 Hier das Video: http://de.tinypic.com/r/okrbzd/8 


 Hechte gabs auch einige. Die meisten hatten zwar eher diese Größe
http://de.tinypic.com/r/3585o95/8


 aber einen mit 85 konnte ich auch fangen, der hat auf einen Zaltwobbler in Reizfarben gebissen.#6
http://de.tinypic.com/r/2m76yht/8
 Das war gleichzeitig auch der längste Fisch des urlaubs.


 Nasen gabs auch einige um die 50cm, so wie die hier, die ham allesamt in der strömung auf madenbündel gebissen. Eigentlich wollte ich zwar Barben fangen, aber die nasen sind auch schöne Fische. http://de.tinypic.com/r/t0qpgi/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/2hywjvb/8


 Brachsen habe ich diesen urlaub ungewöhnlich viele und auch große gefangen. Bis 63cm, wobei erwähnenswert ist, dass der größte mit 63cm beim köderfischfangen am 16er Haken gebissen hat – auf 2 Maden. Das war vielleicht ein Abenteuer.:q
http://de.tinypic.com/r/30bjtrm/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/miz38w/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/34pxvux/8


 Ein paar Karpfen gabs auch wieder. Der schönste war dieser hier:
http://de.tinypic.com/r/2yyxrwo/8
 gebissen hat er auf 2Frolic Ringe,  die meisten anderen Karpfen haben aber auf mais gebissen. Auch unter den Karpfen gab es wieder ein sehr uriges Exemplar:
http://de.tinypic.com/r/316x5s7/8


 Waller gabs nur kleine diesmal, so wie die hier (KöFi und Tauwurmbündel):
http://de.tinypic.com/r/qnkzs9/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/20igz8x/8


 Aale hab ich leider nur kleine gefangen, die hab ich nur schnell wieder reingeworfen ohne ein Foto zu machen, denn der aalbestand ist seit einem aalsterben 2006 stark geschrumpft.#d


 Rapfen gabs auch wieder ohne Ende, hauptsächlich auf Stickbait und Wobbler, einer hat kurioserweise aber auch auf mais gebissen.|bigeyes
http://de.tinypic.com/r/nqz0uh/8
http://de.tinypic.com/r/33e0aw3/8




 So, das waren die schönsten fische die ich im urlaub gefangen hab...


 Aber auch außerhalb vom Wasser gabs viele schöne Dinge zu sehen.


 Besonders interessant war es, als sich eine Fischotterfamilie (?) zu unserem Angelplatz gesellte und uns beobachtete.  
 Hier ein Video davon: http://de.tinypic.com/r/f0z29s/8 


 Außerdem hab ich einige Male einen Eisvogel beobachtn können, der jedoch viel zu schnell für Fotos war. Eine schwarz gelbe raupe am Wehr:http://de.tinypic.com/r/24xf3fc/8 


 Und eine interessant gemusterte nacktschnecke. http://de.tinypic.com/r/68xw5w/8 


 Für manche ist das vielleicht nix besonderes, aber ich hab beides vorher noch nie gesehen deswegen fand ichs schon ziemlich interessant.




 Beim Waten auf Sandbänken hab ich außerdem eine großkalibrige Patronenhülse
http://de.tinypic.com/r/2wgubz6/8 
http://de.tinypic.com/r/292vfgw/8


 eine Musketen kugel und ein sehr altes verrostetes Stück von was-weiß-ich-was, vielleicht von einer Muskete: http://de.tinypic.com/r/1zq68g4/8 


 Und die kollegen wundern sich immernoch warum ich beim Waten immer auf den Grund schaue.:vik:


 Joa, das war so ungefähr das wichtigste was ich in den letzten 11tagen gesehen und gefangen hab.


 Morgen muss ich erstmal zur freundin, sonst gibt’s Ärger, aber danach geht’s wieder Angeln, wahrscheinlich auf Aal.|rolleyes


 Bis dann  petri heil


 Spinner#h


----------



## daci7 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hört sich richtig gut an, Patri!
Deine interessant gemusterte Nacktschnecke wird eine Form des Tigerschnegels sein.
|wavey:


----------



## zokker (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal nicht auf dem see. Erst mal auf karpfen und abends auf aal.
1h hier und ebend den 3 karpfen gelandet 51, 52, 58cm. Ich schreib jetzt aber nicht mehr, hier ist ganz schlechtes netz. Wollte noch ein fischfoto hochladen hab ich nach 10min abgebrochen.


----------



## aelos (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hecht ist hier sowas von selten.
> Das war 100% ein aal.




Das ist noch ärgerlicher..vielleicht bekommst ihn nochmal..


----------



## aelos (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ zocker ich muss zugeben so langsam werde ich neidisch..wo ich deine tollen Bilder sehe und vor allem die moppels..


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Steh grad am Rhein.
Räuberische Aktivitäten schon gesichtet. Vielleicht geht ja trotz des hohen Pegel was.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Der_Spinner
Schöner Beitrag


Ein Freund und ich wollten heute noch einmal angeln gehen. Durften direkt, als wir angekommen sind, abbrechen da er sich mit dem Messer geschnitten hat. Wollten dann später wieder los, leider ist die Wunde doch etwas böser als erwartet. Und jetzt bin ich ohne Auto und muss in der Hobbit Höhle (Dachgeschoß Wohnung mit unmöglicher Hitze) versauern und habe keine Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich habe echt nen Hals. Der bescheidenste Tag seit sehr langer Zeit.


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> @Der_Spinner
> Schöner Beitrag
> 
> 
> Ein Freund und ich wollten heute noch einmal angeln gehen. Durften direkt, als wir angekommen sind, abbrechen da er sich mit dem Messer geschnitten hat. Wollten dann später wieder los, leider ist die Wunde doch etwas böser als erwartet. Und jetzt bin ich ohne Auto und muss in der Hobbit Höhle (Dachgeschoß Wohnung mit unmöglicher Hitze) versauern und habe keine Möglichkeit ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich habe echt nen Hals. Der bescheidenste Tag seit sehr langer Zeit.



Irgendwie haste ganz schön in Klo gegriffen im Moment.
Tut mir echt leid.
Ich kenn so Phasen. Irgendwann geht das vorbei.  Halt die Ohren steif.
Schönen Abend trotzdem.


P.S.
Petri den Fängern.


----------



## mathei (3. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mensch bieber voll der mist bei dir momentan. erst ne nakte nicht atmende und dann noch dieses.
war auch noch mal kurz los. 6 barsche zum mitnehmen aber nix dickes. einfach zum warm das wasser momentan.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So wieder zu hause. Es gab noch ein paar karpfen aber nichts großes. Aale konnte ich nur einen untermaßigen erwischen. Um 1 uhr war dann schluß. Genau richtig weil jetzt gerade ein paar ordentliche gewitter durchziehen.


----------



## boller118 (3. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was denn heute los? Tote Hose oder ist keiner angeln? Ich finds immer sehr unterhaltsam was andere so fangen =P

Beste Grüße aus dem Taunus
Patrick





www.angelurlaubblog.wordpress.com


----------



## zokker (3. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Frauchen hat mich heute nicht losgelassen, wegen Unwetterwarnung, obwohl wir tagsüber top Wetter hatten.
Jetzt bin ich gar nicht mal so böse darüber. War ebend draußen und hab mal ein paar Fotos geschossen. Na hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu dicke.


----------



## aelos (3. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns auch..war nur mal kurz heute mit der Spinnangel unterwegs und konnte 5 Hechte fangen..


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Coole Bilder Zokker.


----------



## Haenger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen vom Wasser!


----------



## A@lrounder (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Moinsen vom Wasser!



Moin und Petri, was ging bisher und worauf gehts? =)


----------



## Haenger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfenansitz am Fluss...
Aber außer viel zu viel Wasser ging leider noch gar nichts!
Mal schauen...


----------



## Haenger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das tapfere Schneiderlein [emoji55]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Das tapfere Schneiderlein [emoji55]


Hier ist eins 

Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend endlich mal wieder los komme, nachdem das Wochenende suboptimal verlaufen ist. Heute dann vermutlich mal bewusst ein paar Barsche kitzeln.


----------



## Haenger (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd mir heut auch nochmal ne besondere Session verabreichen!
Hier wird heut ein Feuerwerk über dem Rhein abgeschossen und ich werd mir das aus sicherer Entfernung von den Buhnen aus betrachten und dabei ein paar Wobbler durch's Flachwasser leiern...
Vielleicht erwisch ich ja nen Zander auf der Flucht!? [emoji3]

Denne mal Petri Bieberpelz!


----------



## Trollwut (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Diese drecks fischgeier hier im verein kotzen mich so an.
Neulich ne stelle nur leicht freigemacht und n weng gefüttert. Wollt jetzt eig meinen schildkrötenpanzer holen. Der is natürlich auch weg. Die stelle is plattgetrampelt, n haufen müll liegt rum und alles voller großer fischschuppen. In dem ast, der überm platz hängt, hängen n haufen bleie. 
Ich krieg echt das kotzen...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. August 2014)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Diese drecks fischgeier hier im verein kotzen mich so an.
> Neulich ne stelle nur leicht freigemacht und n weng gefüttert. Wollt jetzt eig meinen schildkrötenpanzer holen. Der is natürlich auch weg. Die stelle is plattgetrampelt, n haufen müll liegt rum und alles voller großer fischschuppen. In dem ast, der überm platz hängt, hängen n haufen bleie.
> Ich krieg echt das kotzen...




Sowas nervt,
da bekomm ich schon beim lesen nen Hals wle die Sau.
Mir geht es des öfteren genau so.

Naja trotzdem ein angenehmes angeln.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade das Angeln abgebrochen, weil mir das verlieren der Köder zuviel wird. Meine Fresse, was ist nur los in letzter Zeit?


----------



## Trollwut (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, war nich angeln. Wollt eben nur die schildkröte mitnehmen.
Werd demnächst nur am main gehn, da kommt keiner hin. Der see muss warten, bis es den schönwetteranglern zu nass und zu kalt wird


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gerade das Angeln abgebrochen, weil mir das verlieren der Köder zuviel wird. Meine Fresse, was ist nur los in letzter Zeit?



Hab ich ja schon mal empfohlen. 
Mach doch mal ne Pause.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass du unterbewusst schon mit der Erwartung ans Wasser gehst, dass wieder irgendetwas passieren könnte.

Das kann nur schief gehen.


----------



## nordbeck (4. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz seit 20 Uhr auf Zander an. Heute Mittag schnell köfis gestippt, aber bisher noch keine Action.


----------



## nordbeck (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jaja


----------



## Cassijas (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Nordbeck.


----------



## Haenger (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ooh...
dickes Petri Nordbeck! [emoji3]


----------



## Daniel SN (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sauber... Schöne Zander. Glückwunsch


----------



## RayZero (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri - wer Hecht kann, kann auch Zander oder wie  ?


----------



## A@lrounder (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an Nordbeck :m


----------



## aelos (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri nordbeck..na da hat sich der Ansitz gelohnt.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri nordbeck schöne zander.

Liege auch auf dem see. Wollte eigentlich köfis schenken, sitze jetzt aber im boot und warte das es zu regnen(gewitter ist auch dabei) aufhört. Laut regenradar werde ich noch eine ganze weile warten müssen.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, endlich angeln im wasser. He ihr aale, es ist angerichtet.


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> So, endlich angeln im wasser. He ihr aale, es ist angerichtet.


zieh was raus die nacht. wünsche max. erfolg. werde morgen eventuell raus.


----------



## aelos (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen sitze jetzt auch..diesmal an einen kleinen See ..Aal ist wieder Zielfisch..mit  Fetzen und Taui..

@zocker viel Glück..obwohl du fängst ja immer[emoji1]


----------



## zokker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Dir auch petri heil.
Ich hoffe mal du behälst recht. Bis jetzt beißen nur die mücken.


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke. Dir auch petri heil.
> Ich hoffe mal du behälst recht. Bis jetzt beißen nur die *mücken*.


im bündel anbieten. neue ideen braucht das land. |bigeyes:q|wavey:


----------



## aelos (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier mal nicht..jedoch die Fische bis jetzt auch nicht..hm ins mal sehen.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muß ich mir noch eine lupe mitnehmen und kleine haken...


----------



## mathei (5. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Muß ich mir noch eine lupe mitnehmen und kleine haken...


keine feile an board :q


----------



## pike-81 (6. August 2014)

Moinsen!
@zocker:
Du bist bei Gewitter draußen?
Das ist so ziemlich die einzige Wetterlage, die mich vom Angeln abhält. 
Hab jedes mal Schiß und flüchte regelrecht. 
Du nicht?
Petri


----------



## zokker (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja was soll ich dazu sagen. Hab bei gewitter schon gut gefangen. Wenn eins kommt und es ist ein tiefes ( blitze bis zum boden) fahre ich aber auch unter land.

Die aale wollen heute nacht überhaupt nicht. Hatte gerade einen vorsichtigen biss, hat aber wieder losgelassen. Hat nur den schwanz vom köfi abgebissen.


----------



## pike-81 (6. August 2014)

Krass, bin immer davon ausgegangen, daß es lebensgefährlich ist. 
Von wegen höchster Punkt auf dem Wasser und leitende Angelruten. 
Vor und nach Gewittern habe ich auch schon gut gefangen.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ist wohl nicht ganz ungefährlich. 
Hab aber noch nie von blitzeinschlägen auf sportbooten gehört. Viel gefährlicher sind die sturmbön und die sich dann schnell aufbauende see. 

So ich fahr jetzt nach hause. Aal läuft z z nicht. War nur der eine biss.


----------



## BaRkEeY (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

13 Pfund


----------



## Fares (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ur=801&page=1&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=0CEAQrQMwCg


----------



## BaRkEeY (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dank! Gerade einen im Kraut verloren. Alles voller Entengrütze jetzt  Hoffe es beißt trotzdem noch einer


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute war es endlich mal klasse.
Bin - bevor ich einen Freund abholen wollte - für 2 Würfe an die Ems gefahren. Direkt einen Hänger gehabt, bis ich an der Wasseroberfläche dann einen Hecht gesehen habe. Da ich dachte es sei ein Hänger, hatte ich nicht angeschlagen und der Fisch war weg. Später habe ich den Hecht noch einmal am Haken gehabt, komischerweise ist dieser beim Landen vom Haken gegangen. Aber halb so schlimm. War c.a. 55 bis 60cm aber hat nicht stark gekämpft.

Noch einem weiteren Biss ist dann anschließend wieder was am Haken gewesen und hat einige kräftiger gekämpft. Und auf einmal sehe ich da einen ziemlich großen Barsch an der Leine.
43cm und 1,2 kg schwer. Tolles Tier. Sau geil


----------



## fish4fun (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

PETRI BIEBERPELZ! Dir ist der Fang besonders gegönnt und ein 43er Barsch ist schon TOP.:vik:

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir, habe mich auch wie ein Schneekönig gefreut, war ein toller Tag.


----------



## Trollwut (7. August 2014)

Guten Morgen vom Partysan


----------



## zokker (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin zwar nicht beim angeln, ist aber live vom wasser.


----------



## BaRkEeY (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, der zweite Karpfen ist an Land.
20pfd


----------



## Michael2711 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*









  die hat stolze 3,6 kg


----------



## Haenger (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Michael

Schönes Forellchen! [emoji2]
Petri!

@ Trollwut
Und was fängt man so auf dem Partysan?
Außer ner dicken Rübe?
Mädels?
Angefüttert?? [emoji13]


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Fänger

Petri!

@Trollwut

Prost!





Michael2711 schrieb:


> die hat stolze 3,6 kg



Schöner Fisch, Petri Heil, aber 3,6 kg hat die im Leben nicht, maximal 3,6 Pfund ;-)


----------



## Michael2711 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Trollwut (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> @ Michael
> 
> Schönes Forellchen! [emoji2]
> Petri!
> ...




Mädels. Angefüttert mit Bier.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stell mal die Waage auf Kilo um ;-)


----------



## Franky (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fürchte, dass braucht er nicht 
Meine große Forelle hatte bei 58 cm "schlanke" 3800 g gehabt...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jungs, ich weiß nicht, was ihr für Waagen verwendet, aber 'ne normal gebaute Forelle-und das ist dieser Fisch, wiegt bei 52cm niemals "stolze 3,6kg", mal abgesehen davon, daß die abgebildete Waage nur "stolze 3,5kg" anzeigt.
Ich fange im Jahr dreistellig Bachforellen, immer mal wieder Fische um die 50 cm dabei, die wiegen dann je nach Statur so 3 Pfund. Letztes Jahr hatte ich 'nen wirklich feisten Regenbogner von 57 cm, wahrscheinlich aus irgend 'nem Teich ausgebüchst, der hat es mit Hühneraugen zudrücken auf fünf Pfund gebracht.

Wer möchte, kann mal beim Korpulenzfaktor unter Forelle nachgucken:

http://www.dnd-software.de/cgi-bin/korpulenzfaktor.php4


Ein Fisch in der 3,6kg-Klasse schaut so aus:


http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/fang_anzeigen.php?fid=14545


Oder hier, 'ne auch nicht grad schlanke 68er Bafo, die hat noch nicht mal die 3,5kg:

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/fang_anzeigen.php?fid=29571


----------



## n33db33r (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir persönlich ist es egal wie schwer die Fische sind - sehen klasse aus und schmecken auch sicherlich hervorragend.
Petri von mir.


----------



## Michael2711 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich weis das die bachforelle so schwer war und die wage geht genau! Und meine freundin hat es persönlich gesehen das die so schwer war!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Ich weis das die bachforelle so schwer war und die wage geht genau! Und meine freundin hat es persönlich gesehen das die so schwer war!




Dann ist deine Waage im Eimer, guck dir einfach mal die links an.
Wie gesagt, ich kann dir gerne noch paar eigene Vergleichfotos hier reinhacken, können wir aber auch lassen, Fuckt ist doch eins, geiler Fisch, haste den schon verspeist?


----------



## Michael2711 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kommt heute abend auf dem grill! Und punkt die waage ist neu!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Kommt heute abend auf dem grill!
> 
> Wickel in Alufolie ein, bissken Lauchzwiebel, glatte Petersilie, Zweig Rosmarin, Thymian, eventuell 'nen Blatt Estragon in die Bauchhöhle, paar Butterstückchen, Salz, Pfeffer-so hab ich meine letzten Forellen gegrillt, war 'ne Lecke.
> 
> ...



Dann haste ja noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## mathei (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

tolle forelle. petri


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann haste ja noch Garantie drauf.



Wie geil.


Petri zur Forelle


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist doch egal wie schwer sie nun ist. Hübsches Tierchen und lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Michael2711 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lecker war sie


----------



## Trollwut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Gestern war hart.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri jungs, schöne fische...

(zu der forelle...mehr als 3,6pfund sind aber wirklich nicht drin!
3,5kg haben unsere mefos ab ca 65cm!!!)

@zokker
weststrand???


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das fässchen ist wirklich n bißchen ih gittich, aber im kanister schlummert doch bestimmt ein super süßes met-chen:k, oder


----------



## Trollwut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gurkenaufguss und Salatdressing. Zum mischen mit Wodka. Schmeckt widerlich, keiner schnorrt und es wirkt dem Kater entgegen. Dabei mag ich nichtmal Gurken


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gestern war hart.



Alter, was versteht ihr denn unter hart, ihr Lappen. Zwei handvoll Bierdosen und 'ne Pulle Fanta gedreht und vorsorglich schon mal Wasser aufgestellt, oder was?|bigeyes
Für Partysan-Verhältnisse schaut das eher so aus, als ob in eurer Base der Damenzirkel 'n Halmaspiel veranstaltet hätte anstatt 'ner Zecherei für Profis. Da müßt ihr noch üben!

Entombed schon gespielt, wäre die einzige Kapelle gewesen, die mich gereizt hätte?


----------



## Trollwut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Alter, was versteht ihr denn unter hart, ihr Lappen. Zwei handvoll Bierdosen und 'ne Pulle Fanta gedreht und vorsorglich schon mal Wasser aufgestellt, oder was?|bigeyes
> Für Partysan-Verhältnisse schaut das eher so aus, als ob in eurer Base der Damenzirkel 'n Halmaspiel veranstaltet hätte anstatt 'ner Zecherei für Profis. Da müßt ihr noch üben!
> 
> Entombed schon gespielt, wäre die einzige Kapelle gewesen, die mich gereizt hätte?





Hab nur vorne getrunken. Muss relativ nüchtern bleiben, weil ich als fotograf akkreditiert bin.


----------



## d0ni (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach für nen Schlummertrunk reichts doch!  

Hey Trollwut ich war letztens in Würzburg, sieht ja echt alles traumhaft aus.
Und auch noch so guten Wein!


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gestern war hart.



Was war das denn,............Kindergeburtstag ?  |supergri 
Wo sind denn da, die Erfrischungsgetränke ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaka (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gurkenaufguss und Salatdressing. Zum mischen mit Wodka. Schmeckt widerlich, keiner schnorrt und es wirkt dem Kater entgegen. Dabei mag ich nichtmal Gurken



Boah, da wird es mir vom Lesen schon schlecht. Seid ihr eklig


----------



## feederbrassen (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kaka schrieb:


> Boah, da wird es mir vom Lesen schon schlecht. Seid ihr eklig



Mir auch.@Trollwut,bist ne harte Sau wa? |supergri


----------



## zokker (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



observer schrieb:


> @zokker
> weststrand???



Eh kannst du hellsehen? Genau da waren wir.

Liege gerade wieder auf dem see. Um 13.45 mit senken angefangen und nun endlich die angeln im wasser. Köfis senken ist zz der absolute krampf. Geht aber eh nicht viel mit aal. Die fischer haben schon seit 1 woche leere reusen. Na die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. Wassertemp. 26 grad. Und ententeichwetter.


----------



## mathei (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Eh kannst du hellsehen? Genau da waren wir.
> 
> Liege gerade wieder auf dem see. Um 13.45 mit senken angefangen und nun endlich die angeln im wasser. Köfis senken ist zz der absolute krampf. Geht aber eh nicht viel mit aal. Die fischer haben schon seit 1 woche leere reusen. Na die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. Wassertemp. 26 grad. Und ententeichwetter.



sah bei uns heute auch so aus.






kippt nur leider schon die nacht und die nächsten tage sehen auch mies aus
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/schwerin
hoffe du kommst erfolgreich und heile nach hause und schitt auf den fischer. steht seine reuse halt an der falschen stelle.#h


----------



## zokker (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke mathei, 
Hatte noch nicht geschaut, also kommt heute nacht noch wind.
Angel an der ostseite des sees, also nicht so schlimm. Kann ich aber gleich richtig rum ankern.


----------



## mathei (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke mathei,
> Hatte noch nicht geschaut, also kommt heute nacht noch wind.
> Angel an der ostseite des sees, also nicht so schlimm. *Kann ich aber gleich richtig rum ankern*.



genau. morgens wundert sich man sonst, wo der große knoten zwischen 3 ruten, 2 anker und dem boot her kommt. muß ein riesiger aal gewesen sein. |supergri


----------



## zokker (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja kenn ich auch. Aber heute gibt es ja handys und internet. Da weiß man was kommt. Am bug hab ich immer einen m anker und bei bissel wind einen plattenanker am heck. Da dreht sich nix mehr. Ist aber nicht schön wenn die welle seitwärts kommt.


----------



## zokker (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der himmel brennt.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Der himmel brennt.



Klasse Bild!


----------



## Trollwut (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## zokker (8. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lieg im flachem. Jetzt kann der aal das selbe machen was gerade die mücken machen.


----------



## zokker (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 biss die nacht und den konnte ich auch nicht verwerten. Werde mich nicht mehr ins tiefe legen, sondern gleich nach hause.
Für den angesagten wind ist es aber ziemlich ruhig.


----------



## zokker (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...fast windstill


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute geht es an den See von meinem Bruder, ein  richtig tolles Gewässer.
Ich bin gespannt und freue mich sehr.
Um 15 Uhr geht es los und dann bis max morgen früh.


----------



## kernell32 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt seit 2 Tagen an unserer Hütte.











das war gestern Abend:






Ich pack jetzt mal das Boot und gurk raus.

Krasses Gewässer, vom Ufer aus 10 Meter raus und Echolot zeigt 13m Tiefe an und grosse Fischschwärme in 10-12m, mal sehen ob ich da runter komme, hab nur Schleppbleie/Paravans aber ich denke wenn ich da nen tiefgehenden Wobbler dranhänge dürfte ich auf 8-10m kommen.

Also Kanten abklappern, cu l8er


----------



## mathei (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ...fast windstill


hier pustet es schon und soll noch mehr werden. scheint die ganze woche so zu bleiben. mist


----------



## zokker (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> hier pustet es schon und soll noch mehr werden. scheint die ganze woche so zu bleiben. mist


Jetzt weht es bei uns auch. ein ordentlicher Regenschauer ist auch schon runtergekommen.

@Kernell32  Schweden???


----------



## kernell32 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Jetzt weht es bei uns auch. ein ordentlicher Regenschauer ist auch schon runtergekommen.
> 
> @Kernell32  Schweden???



Finnland


----------



## robdasilva (9. August 2014)

Ruten sind scharf. Schau mer mal was geht.


----------



## robdasilva (9. August 2014)

Erster karpfen gelandet.


----------



## robdasilva (9. August 2014)

Der zweite an Land.


----------



## Haenger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin moin...
bin mal gespannt ob heut was geht, oder ob das wieder so 'ne Klatsche wird wie letztes We!?


----------



## robdasilva (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und hier noch Nummer drei.


----------



## Trollwut (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abreisetag. Gestern Sbend noch Kreator fotografiert und danach sofort ordentlich getankt. Wird noch n weng dauern, bis ich fahrn darf.


----------



## Haenger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na wer sagt's denn [emoji2]
Die Klatsche wieder gut gemacht!
'n echt schöner und vor allem sportlicher Schuppi... Kam erst in 'nem Affentempo auf mich zugeschossen und dann einmal von links nach rechts unter meiner anderen Rute durch [emoji15]
80cm mit 18 Pfund. 

Einen hab ich direkt danach auf der anderen Rute versemmelt... wieder in nem Heidentempo direkt auf mich zu, so dass der Anhieb nicht saß.

Mal schauen ob noch was geht, bin zuversichtlich!

Gruß und Petri an Rob!


----------



## Seele (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Na wer sagt's denn [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Gruß und Petri an Rob!




Hey hey hey, meine Fische, in Rob hab ich nur als Gehilfe und Kameramann dabei    

Nein Spaß, er hatte etwas viel Pech, dass die Karpfen wirklich um seine Ruten rum geschwommen sind weil wir schön aufgeteilt hatten.


----------



## Haenger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe...

na du hättest ihn ja mal kurz halten lassen können! [emoji3]
Dann einfach nochmal Petri euch beiden! [emoji6]
Ich könnt mich grad immer noch wegbröseln wegen dem verpatzten Anhieb [emoji16]
Naja...


----------



## mathei (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Abreisetag. Gestern Sbend noch Kreator fotografiert und danach sofort ordentlich getankt. Wird noch n weng dauern, bis ich fahrn darf.


resttag nutzen und pfandflaschen sammeln, dan waren die tage geschenkt und ne neue rute springt auch noch bei raus.


----------



## Trollwut (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Idee hatten auch schon einige andere. Da is nix mehr zu holen :/


----------



## Haenger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fischt hier eigentlich noch irgendwer die Korda kaptor wide gape in größe 4?
Die Haken an sich sind ja top, nadelscharf, sitzen bombe...
Aber halten irgendwie nix aus, bzw. biegen auf.
Nach jedem größeren Fisch musste ich den Haken in die Tonne hauen! [emoji52]
Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Gamakatsu Karpfenhaken?


----------



## Haenger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, nochmal ein paar Kanufahrern deutlich gemacht dass sie Pussys sind und jetzt mach ich mich mal ans zusammenpacken.
Fazit:
Ein echt schöner schuppi und wahrscheinlich noch so'n Exemplar das ich verbockt hab...
Feierabend, jetzt gibt's den obligatorischen Kuchen und ne schöne Tass Kaff [emoji3]


----------



## Haenger (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eeeeeyyyy...
Finger weg von meinem Bier!! [emoji23]


----------



## kernell32 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich fahr wieder raus, hat einer ne Idee was für Fische konstant auf 12m in grösseren Trupps stehen? Ich tippe ja auf maränen aber da kommt sicher einiges in frage oder? See ist hier 13-22m tief oberflächentemperatur >23grad

Achja was meint ihr ich habe n kuusamo 80g schleppblei und nen 6m tauchenden wobbler, wie tief komm ich damit bei 20m Schnur und 4km/h?


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Ruten sind im Wasser, mal schaun ob sich am SPK ein Schlängler überreden lässt.


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nebenan ein Ruder Osteuropäische Mitbürger, die sich Brassen fangen.
Ich hätt im Russisch-Unterricht besser aufpassen sollen....


----------



## mathei (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Nebenan ein Ruder Osteuropäische Mitbürger, die sich Brassen fangen.
> Ich hätt im Russisch-Unterricht besser aufpassen sollen....



viel erfolg willi. und was die kollegen angeht. ist doch ok. sparst ein paar würmer.|supergri |wavey:


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> viel erfolg willi. und was die kollegen angeht. ist doch ok. sparst ein paar würmer.|supergri |wavey:


Seh ich ganz genau so.[emoji4]


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir guckt noch nix. Ein paar halbherzige Bisse, aber nix zum verwerten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade noch ein 54er Hechtlein gefangen, hat mich gefreut.
Schwimmt wieder der Kleine


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werd auch gleich einpacken. 
Ein Barsch und ein Klodeckel...mehr war nicht zu holen.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Leute. Bin eben ab der naab aufgeschlagen. Habe 2 Ruten mit U-Pose und Steinmontage mit dem boot abgelegt. Habe mich entschieden recht oberflächennah zu fischen. Heller mond und eintagsfliegen müssten auch gleich auftauchen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@kernell 32
Warum willst Du so tief runter? 
Schleppe Deine Wobbler doch mal nur 2-max.4m tief,dann wird es früher oder später auch mal ordentlich rappeln.(Sprungschicht oben,Sauerstoff
und Fische in der obersten Wasserschicht.)


----------



## kernell32 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rechts Sauna links Zander, die Qual der Wahl... Ach ich nehm einfach beides ;-)


----------



## kernell32 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> @kernell 32
> Warum willst Du so tief runter?
> Schleppe Deine Wobbler doch mal nur 2-max.4m tief,dann wird es früher oder später auch mal ordentlich rappeln.(Sprungschicht oben,Sauerstoff
> und Fische in der obersten Wasserschicht.)


Hmm wahrscheinlich haste recht, ich lass mich zu sehr vom Echolot verführen das zeigt Massen an Fisch bei 10-14m, ist halt das erste mal dass ich son Ding dabei habe.
Ab morgen hab ich 2 rutenhalter dann mach ich einfach beides.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kernell, haben letzte woche beim schleppen auf 4-6m Tiefe gefangen. Drunter ging absolut gar nichts. Hechte eher auf 4m, Barsche eher auf 6 Meter. Das bei z.T. 30 Meter tiefem Wasser. Also nur Mut!


----------



## kernell32 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo ich kann ja auch nicht besser klagen ;-) 
Hab Massen an halbwüchsigen hechten um die 40cm und schöne barsche gefangen, bin aber hinter den Forellen und zandern her, Zander bisher einer in der abenddämmerung auf wobbler geschleppt auf 4 Meter Tiefe.
Forelle noch keine, zu warm!


----------



## mathei (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und warum ist die hechtsicher


----------



## kernell32 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So 2 Ruten auf Zander draussen, eine mit Pose und knicklicht eine auf Grund, auch hechtsicher


----------



## Daniel SN (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich tippe mal wegen dem Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Jose (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bisher noch nichts. Falls es jemanden interessiert hier meine hechtsichere Zandermontage



auf jeden fall kontrolletti-sicher


----------



## kernell32 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Bisher noch nichts. Falls es jemanden interessiert hier meine hechtsichere Zandermontage


Sachmal ist das Blut oder benutzt du irgendein pimp mojo aus deiner hexenküche?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht grad die Welt unter. Richtig heftiges Gewitter und ich in meinem bivvy mittendrin. War grad so schön eingeschlafen, als mich der Donner wieder aufgeweckt hat.

Naja, ich glaub ich ziehs durch bis morgen früh, jetzt im regen den ganzen kram einpacken macht irgendwie auch keinen spass.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, die nacht ist rum. Reichlich regen abbekommen und kein biss. Dabei waren die bedingungen echt gut, haben jetzt noch 19 Grad Lufttemperatur. Naja, Wallerangeln mit toten Köderfischen ist halt ein zähes Geschäft.

Dir noch viel Erfolg Tim.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade noch einen Hecht an land gezogen. Ein Barsch war vor meiner Nase direkt ausgestiegen. 
Alles in allem toll gewesen.


----------



## hanzz (11. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gerade noch einen Hecht an land gezogen. Ein Barsch war vor meiner Nase direkt ausgestiegen.
> Alles in allem toll gewesen.


Na jetzt läuft's doch. Cool.


----------



## ibiza9799 (11. August 2014)

So nach 5 Minuten schon der erste Aal mit etwa 80 cm.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum aal-moppel.


----------



## ibiza9799 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Merci Zokker,

Habe ihn wieder schwimmen lassen, er war mir einfach zu fett.
Ansonsten ging nicht mehr viel.Hab noch ein Schrätzer raus und ein kleinen Barsch,durfte aber alles wieder ins Wasser.


----------



## kernell32 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen hat aufgehört die Barsche rauben


----------



## A@lrounder (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Barschen

@kernel: darf ich erfahren um welche Rute es sich handelt im unteren Bild?

LG


----------



## Elbmann (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Forellenfreund89 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Barschen
> 
> @kernel: darf ich erfahren um welche Rute es sich handelt im unteren Bild?
> 
> LG



das müsste eine Berkley Skeletor Pro sein.


----------



## kernell32 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Elbmann schrieb:


> das müsste eine Berkley Skeletor Pro sein.



Jupp Skeletor PRO, ein nettes Stöckchen schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Markt dadurch recht günstig.

210cm 2-12g WG aber kann locker bis 20g werfen.

Hab eben nen 50cm halbstarken Hecht gedrillt das macht die Rute locker mit, hat noch massig Reserven.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (12. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sin drinne - mal sehn ob heut die Aale aktiver sin als die letzen Male


----------



## d0ni (12. August 2014)

Super Foto

ich sitz auch draussn 
petri


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur ein paar vorsichtige Zupfer und einen schuppi.
Kurz nach dem schuppi hat noch einer sich den Wurm geschnappt und meine Rute ins Wasser gezogen |supergri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem schuppi hat noch einer sich den Wurm geschnappt und meine Rute ins Wasser gezogen |supergri


Rute wieder bekommen?


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hose und Pulli aus und hinter her  zum Glück is er im nen Baum und hat die Rute nicht durch den ganzen Weiher gezogen


----------



## zokker (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unterhose aber an behalten. Nicht das er sich den wurm noch mal schnappt.


----------



## ulli1958m (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Unterhose aber an behalten. Nicht das er sich den wurm noch mal schnappt.


|good:#6


----------



## kernell32 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh my god was hab ich getan? Meine Freundin hat eben ihren ersten Fisch gefangen


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Oh my god was hab ich getan? Meine Freundin hat eben ihren ersten Fisch gefangen



Sauber .......#6,aber nun bist Du wahrscheinlich erst mal eine Zeit lang Nebensache.!!!............#:........:k.

Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## kernell32 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich merks schon und meine barschtwitsche ist jetzt auch fest verbucht :-(


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Unterhose aber an behalten. Nicht das er sich den wurm noch mal schnappt.




Du hast es erfasst


----------



## Frank the Tank (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Ja ich merks schon und meine barschtwitsche ist jetzt auch fest verbucht :-(




sei froh wenn es dabei bleibt. ich durfte nachdem meine freundin den ersten fisch gefangen hatte mich komplett neu eindecken weil sie dann immer mit wollte.#q#q#q jetzt hat sie aber auch ihren schein und kauft sich fast alles selber:vik:


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf ein neues !


----------



## boller118 (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute gab es eine Muschel auf Blinker =D



Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## BaRkEeY (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze hier für eine Nacht am Kanal auf Karpfen an, der Kollege auf Aal, der ist aber eingeschlafen und jetzt hab ich noch ne Aalrute rausgepackt, gerade ein 35er Brassen. Sonst noch nichts. Petri allen Mitsitzern


----------



## mathei (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

viel erfolg euch


----------



## BaRkEeY (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir. Hier noch ein schönes Bild von vorhin..
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/13/e156a172aa1a9d949fffc2e5eb49698c.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin noch wieder einen kleinen Hecht gehabt.
Läuft, auch wenn die Hechte jedes mal kleiner werden ^^


----------



## aelos (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Schöner Kanal da wo ihr seit..ich möchte auch mal wieder..aber die Nachtdienste hindern mich daran..von Aal noch keine Spur? Viel Glück weiterhin.


----------



## BaRkEeY (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Petri Schöner Kanal da wo ihr seit..ich möchte auch mal wieder..aber die Nachtdienste hindern mich daran..von Aal noch keine Spur? Viel Glück weiterhin.


Danke, die Schönheit hier ist auch ein Stück weit eine Belohnung, weil man erstmal über 3 Zäune und ein Feld voll mit Rindern muss  
Leider hat sich kein Aal in der Nacht gezeigt.. Karpfen auch nicht, aber die beißen hier eh eher Tagsüber, deshalb bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## BaRkEeY (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind noch vor Ort, jeder nen Kaulbarsch und ich zwei Brassen, es wird zu einem Allroundansitz


----------



## phirania (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



BaRkEeY schrieb:


> Danke, die Schönheit hier ist auch ein Stück weit eine Belohnung, weil man erstmal über 3 Zäune und ein Feld voll mit Rindern muss
> Leider hat sich kein Aal in der Nacht gezeigt.. Karpfen auch nicht, aber die beißen hier eh eher Tagsüber, deshalb bin ich zuversichtlich.



Hauptsache keinen Stacheldraht..
Kommt nicht so gut wenn man da bei Dinkelheit drüber muß.|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## BaRkEeY (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mittlerweile zuhause, also:
Bis auf einen Brassen kam auf den Karpfenruten garnichts, wundert mich eher wenig, da ich eh nicht groß vorgefüttert hatte. An der Schwingspitze unheimlich viele Fehlbisse, trotzdem eine Güster und ein Brassen.
Dann an der Method noch zwei Rotfedern. 

@phirania: Leider war da einer  

Soweit von mir.. was ist mit den anderen los? Niemand am Wasser?


----------



## soadillusion (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir werden nachher mal den Lehnitzsee unsicher machen, mal schauen was Zander und Co machen.


----------



## robdasilva (14. August 2014)

Ruten sind scharf, der Sun of Hibachi wird auch gleich angeheizt, also Karpfen können kommen


----------



## aelos (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ BaRkEeY Petri auch wenn der Zielfisch nicht dabei war..aber ihr habt Fisch gefangen und das ist doch OK.


----------



## aelos (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri viel Erfolg euch allen da draußen..last von euch hören..damit ich nachher auf Arbeit was zu lesen habe wenn ich schon nicht ans Wasser komme [emoji3]

@ robdasilva lass dir dein Augustiner schmecken [emoji6]


----------



## mathei (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



BaRkEeY schrieb:


> Soweit von mir.. was ist mit den anderen los? Niemand am Wasser?


doch war kurz los 2 barsche sind es geworden. fürn livebericht hat es nicht gereicht. und petri den erfolgreichen |wavey:


----------



## robdasilva (14. August 2014)

Barbe 69cm endlich musste Seele mal fotografieren.
Gruss Rob


----------



## Tobi92 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle
Sind ja schon paar schöne fische dabei 
Ich versuchst heut mal wieder auf Aal 
Mal schaun ob was geht


----------



## xray08 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute meinen ersten Waller gefangen  mit 56 cm und nem guaden Kilogramm zwar ein Baby aber immerhin ;-) Einen anderen Fisch leider während starkem Drill am Steg verloren, vermutlich wars ein Karpfen. 2 weitere Waller konnte mein Pa fangen.
Alles in allem ein schöner Angelabend


----------



## robdasilva (15. August 2014)

Jetzt hat Seele zugeschlagen. Schuppi 20 pfund. Schöner fisch.


----------



## aelos (15. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri..guter Fisch..zieht noch was raus Jungs .


----------



## A@lrounder (15. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Petri viel Erfolg euch allen da draußen..*last von euch hören..damit ich nachher auf Arbeit was zu lesen habe wenn ich schon nicht ans Wasser komme* [emoji3]
> 
> @ robdasilva lass dir dein Augustiner schmecken [emoji6]



@aelos: Haha so gehts mir auch jeden Morgen. Rechner hochfahren, Kaffe ziehen, gucken was "live am Wasser" los ist 

Petri an alle


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Leute,
so kann es laufen *Daumen hoch*

Allen anderen die unterwegs sind natürlich auch ein Petri


----------



## kernell32 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es geht also weiter, eben meine Freundin Hecht, ich schneider :-(


----------



## kernell32 (15. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und der blöde viertackter stottert bei geringen touren, not my day!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade wieder da.
Das früh aufstehen hätte ich mir sparen können. Zwar einen Barsch, dafür aber meine zwei besten Cranks nach dem Platzwechsel verloren -.-


----------



## pike-81 (16. August 2014)

Moinsen!
Warum?
Weg mit dem Bauchdrilling und am übrigen Haken die Spitze zum Grund abkneifen. 
Fisch ist Fisch, und jeder Tag am Wasser ist wertvoll. 
Petri


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind bereit, von mir aus kann es losgehen


----------



## BaRkEeY (16. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Ruten sind bereit, von mir aus kann es losgehen


Schöne Gegend. Viel Erfolg 
Da bekomm ich auch schon richtig Lust auf den nächsten Ansitz


----------



## zokker (16. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen am wasser. Bin auch wieder auf aal draußen. Köfis hab ich noch im trocknem senken können. Jetzt regnet es und der wind hat gut aufgefrischt. Angel sind endlich scharf. Werde ganz schön durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## A@lrounder (16. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg


----------



## zokker (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix, nicht ein biss. Aal läuft nicht. Ich mach schluß.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ein kleiner Stör, wobei ich nicht mal wusste, dass in dem See welche sind . Die ganze Nacht aber Piepser ohne Ende. Schätze mal das waren Brassen die den 24er Boilie nicht kleinbekamen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/16/1f6cbea0cfa8a7f5fafe048c2ed7c9ba.jpg


----------



## Haenger (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut mal mit der Spinnrute unterwegs...
Schwieriger Wasserstand!
Petri an alle


----------



## zokker (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ebend deim rausholen hing noch ein rund 60er aal dran. Freu mich.


----------



## Cassero75 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Sachen packen nun heute Nacht auf Aal ansitzen.


----------



## Cassero75 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es kann los gehen.


----------



## Trollwut (17. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war auch wieder - auf Festival 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/17/182fe4288429819d8c00d8aa5accabac.jpg


----------



## mathei (18. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ebend deim rausholen hing noch ein rund 60er aal dran. Freu mich.


so kann es kommen. petri


----------



## kernell32 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/18/44715bccd8b009aed1fc25eb7ce31501.jpg
Ruten scharf, Wetter scheixxe, Zander kann kommen.


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg. Ist ja quasi schon Herbst. Da sollte doch was gehen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dieses mal, im Vergleich zugestern, konnte ich eine ganze Stunde auf Zander lauern ehe es zu stark zu regnen angefangen hat.
Wahnsinn was für ein Regen die Tage


Viel Erfolg bei den Zander


----------



## kernell32 (19. August 2014)

Eben eine Rute scharf gemacht auf Grund mit nem kleinen barsch als Köder, nebenbei n bisschen mit nem mepps rumgefuchtelt, geht der Piepser der grundrute los!

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/19/31b747a601301f13856513ad6c5b181a.jpg

Refo auf barsch!


----------



## kernell32 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jep und vor allem der kracher ist dass ich auf Zander war und wegen hechtgefahr hatte ich 5 Kilo 7x7, das riss beim letzten aufbäumen der Refo direkt vor meinen Füßen, ich in voller montur vom Steg ins wässer gehopst und ne filmreife handlandung gemacht.
Fazit: 7x7 nicht Refosicher! ;-)


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri 
Dicker Brummer.

Das hätte bei Hecht auch nicht gehalten


----------



## kernell32 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei den kleinen scheixxern hier schon ;-)
Hab in den letzten tagen sicher 15 Hechte gehabt fast alle unter 50cm


----------



## Tobi92 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Evtl nach 15 Hechten doch mal vorfach wechseln


----------



## kernell32 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Evtl nach 15 Hechten doch mal vorfach wechseln



Yeah :q jetzt auf jeden fall, oder soll ich den haken nochmal dran tüddeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Ruten sind scharf Zander kann kommen, oder Refo ;-)http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/de5beb1ed6418b122ab84c124368cb6b.jpg


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neues Vorfach geknüppert ?
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri.
Bin auch gleich los


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jep neues vorfach diesmal 6.8 kg drennan 1x7 das hält!


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt nur ein suizidaler barsch der sich das nur 5cm kleinere rotauge bis zum enddarm reingehauen hat. Und jetzt schiffts wie aus Eimern, zum glück ist die Sauna an!
Sauna-angeln 5 Meter


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch ist schon im Rauch, gibts zum frühstück!


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/2502e0fdebaf68c1a3445b2d9c9459a7.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/c8f75f03aebb4288e2bf94b37cf12492.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/11cc9374c8e0a6ffed0d3209d79a138a.jpg


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo ist das Bild vom Barsch ? [emoji12]


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/321dcf019482a62948a149c8771316cd.jpg

Bittesehr eben aus dem Rauch geholt, der kleine wars mit dem rotauge, der grössere hat ca 30cm


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisschen zuviel Zucker im Rauch


----------



## Casso (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und guten Hunger! 

Edit: Frage hat sich soeben erledigt!


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo wegen dem Zucker glaub ich oder es war doch zu heiss


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/20/645c61f85adc969024cdb830675d466c.jpg
Wenn man bedenkt wie hier geräuchert wird


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Barschen.

Bei mir ging nichts. 
Nur zum Schluss einen Knaller nach dem anderen gegen die Schnur. Fledermäuse in einer Tour gegen die Schnur geflogen -.-


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kenn ich, nervt!
Aber irgendwie sind die Viecher auch cool.
Haben ein paar bei uns in der Scheune.


----------



## d0ni (21. August 2014)

die Barsche gehn grad nur auf die Klemmhülse... anstatt dem Spinner

Hach ich liebe Barsche^^


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> die Barsche gehn grad nur auf die Klemmhülse... anstatt dem Spinner
> 
> Hach ich liebe Barsche^^



Das kenne ich auch,die Burschen wissen ganz genau,wo
sie nicht hängen bleiben. :q


----------



## kernell32 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mist eben ne schöne Forelle beim schleppen verloren  dann ne ganze barschfamilie in der hegene (tüddel vorprogrammiert) jetzt Gewitter  naja nu sind 2 Ruten mit köfi draussen mal sehen ob ich das Refo Doppel schaffe.


----------



## d0ni (21. August 2014)

Fraaage, welcher Fisch bzw. welches Verhalten läuft so ab:

sehr viele kleine Luftbläschen steigen auf, Fisch schwimmt sehr schnell weiter und nach 5m passiert nix mehr?

Hab ich so noch net gesehen, keine Ahnung


----------



## kernell32 (21. August 2014)

Ich würd sagen der gemeine Taucher http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sporttauchen


----------



## d0ni (21. August 2014)

ich glaub den hätt ich im 40cm tiefen Wasser geshen  

oder es war n Jungtier mhhh


----------



## kernell32 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nee mal im ernst stossen fische luftblässchen aus? Wüsste jedenfalls nicht welche. Hab aber auch ne frage.
Beissen refos mehrmals nachdem sie ausgeschlitzt sind wie zb Hechte oder sind die dann erstmal beleidigt?


----------



## d0ni (21. August 2014)

Beim Grundeln ja, hat ähnlich wie bei der Schleie ausgesehen. Nur viel schneller.

Vll hat sich aber auch nur ne Sandschicht selbstständig gemacht und is die Kante runter


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Luftblasen werden entweder durch Brassen oder Karpfen verursacht. Kann aber auch ganz natürlich geschehen in dem Sich Luft unter der Erde im Grund freisetzt. Wenn es sich aber bewegt(und nicht durch Strömung getragen wird), dann sind es aber meist gründelnde Fische.


----------



## Michael2711 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So sachen gepackt und los gehts zum wasser!


----------



## Trollwut (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 3-wöchiger pause auch mal wieder am Wasser. Ich kanns noch 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/22/574db64aec37e918d575fbce7a4a3cbf.jpg


----------



## Michael2711 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## mathei (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wurd auch zeit, daß du wieder fisch,- anstatt saufbilder schickst. petri


----------



## Michael2711 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/22/2486800ccfbbdced2d1050db8a3fb109.jpg   http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/22/8996b3d6abb074267464d9f62a970d2e.jpg


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil#a


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anhang anzeigen 223067


Ich bin heute mal wieder daheim unterwegs. 3 min vom warmen Bett am Weiher. Probiere es auf Waller.

Zuerst war ich noch ein bisschen Köderfische feedern, dabei gabs ne gewichtige überraschung  Geiler Drill!


----------



## mathei (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na wenn deine köderfische so aussehen franz, möchte ich nicht wissen wie die waller aussehen


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe eine mit köfi an der pose draußen und ein Tauwurmbündel. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 223068


Bin gespannt ob was geht, war ewig nicht hier.


----------



## d0ni (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fang mal n dickn Franz,

die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Tim.
Die Stelle wo ich heute auf Döbel im Köfi Format gefeedert habe ist ein Traum. 
Anhang anzeigen 223070


----------



## Daniel SN (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Karpfen. Würde mich über einen schönen Waller freuen


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wasn hier los, keiner unterwegs? Ich werde um drei mal lostiegern, mal sehen ob was geht...


----------



## Neuro87 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mit 3 Ruten seit 2 Stunden auf der Jagd nach köfis aber  bisher noch gar nichts...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen.

Und schön das Trollwut wieder da ist, wurde ja auch Zeit^^


----------



## zokker (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin unterwegs.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich bin ich heute rausgefahren weil's trocken bleiben sollte.


----------



## mathei (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich heute rausgefahren weil's trocken bleiben sollte.


nee heute kommt noch ein bischen, aber dann ist auch gut.
viel erfolg die nacht


----------



## Daniel SN (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zieh mal bitte wieder paar schöne Aale hier für uns. Ich war so lange schon nicht mehr los, da könnte man meinen man weiß garnicht mehr wie einer aussieht.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln sind scharf.
@mathei.  na wenn's nur ein paar schauer sind werde ich es überleben.
@daniel.  möchtst du mehrere kleine oder ein paar wenige große (wegen der köfi-größe)
Ne im ernst, bin froh wenn ich überhaupt was bekomme. Die letzte 3 mal nur 1 aal. 
Ebend gerade fährt son vollpfosten 3m neben meinem flot lang. Son alter sack, bestimmt schon über 50.


----------



## Casso (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann drücke ich allen Fleißigen unter euch mal kräftig die Daumen. Auf das die Ruten krumm werden 

Ich selber fahre erst morgen Mittag wieder ans Wasser. Haben vor uns ein paar Karpfen auf Sicht zu angeln. Hatte beim letzten Mal schon recht gut geklappt. Mal schauen was da morgen so los ist.


----------



## bo74 (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Angeln sind scharf.
> @mathei.  na wenn's nur ein paar schauer sind werde ich es überleben.
> @daniel.  möchtst du mehrere kleine oder ein paar wenige große (wegen der köfi-größe)
> Ne im ernst, bin froh wenn ich überhaupt was bekomme. Die letzte 3 mal nur 1 aal.
> Ebend gerade fährt son vollpfosten 3m neben meinem flot lang. Son alter sack, bestimmt schon über 50.



Mhh alter Sack über 50? Hast dich selbst überholt ?|supergri


----------



## zokker (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pass mal auf. Wenn ich mit 50 an meinem flot vorbeifahre und in 10min mich dann selber ... Aber hallo.


----------



## Trollwut (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit ca 5 jahren das erste mal wieder gezielt auf zander am main.
Mal sehen
Der große nachteil, wenn man eine stelle allein beangelt: nach spätestens 4 wochen is der ausgeschnittene weg wieder zu
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/23/bad821412841d2adc8cf462a4f4ff893.jpg


----------



## Kiesbank (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 größer werden sie heute nicht [emoji29]


----------



## Daniel SN (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker mir egal Hauptsache Räucherofen tauglich.


----------



## Trollwut (23. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwann passiert hier mal ein größeres Unglück. Die können mit Echolot und Technik noch und nöcher ausgestattet sein, aber bei dem irrsinnigen Tempo das gerade die Mumiendampfer mit viel zu großen Ausmaßen für den Main gerade nachts vorlegen braucht da nur mal irgendwas dumm zu laufen. Die ham echt nen Knall
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/23/639092c8c410e40b3286640f7b66ec2b.jpg


----------



## pike-81 (24. August 2014)

zokker schrieb:


> Pass mal auf. Wenn ich mit 50 an meinem flot vorbeifahre und in 10min mich dann selber ... Aber hallo.



Hab auch oft das Gefühl, unsere Seen sind einfach zu klein. 
Aber wahrscheinlich sind wir für Nichtangler auf dem Wasser einfach DIE Attraktion.


----------



## zokker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne ne war auch ein angler. Aber nicht von hier.  Grüßen konnte der auch nicht.

Hab ebend einen rund 70er aal gezogen.


----------



## mathei (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab ebend einen rund 70er aal gezogen.



oh der frühe vogel fängt den wurm. petri.
sag mal, da es doch ziemlich kalt in dieser nacht, wie handhabst du es. in der kajüte ist es bei mir mollig mit heizung. die posen kann ich jedoch dann nicht sehen. glocken sind auf dem boot eher unpraktisch.


----------



## zokker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen mathei. Schäfst du auch irgentwann. Posen sehe ich meist auch nicht. Hab mir sowas besorgt.


----------



## zokker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend, hat nix mehr gebissen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, schön das da noch wenigstens einer gekommen ist.

War gestern Abend noch kurz los. Erst einen Barsch nachläufer, dann einen Ü30 Barsch kurz vor dem Keschern an der Spundwand verloren und anschließend unerwartet einen kleinen 45er Hecht. Danach noch einen Nachläufer von etwas größerem gehabt, konnte aber nicht genau erkennen ob Hecht, Rapfen oder Zander.
War ganz spannend, auch wenn auf Gufi bzw. der Zander nicht will.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker und das schöne ist der passt top in den Räucherofen.


----------



## mathei (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Morgen mathei. Schäfst du auch irgentwann. Posen sehe ich meist auch nicht. Hab mir sowas besorgt.



bin wach geworden und war kurz on. blöde frage was ist das ?


----------



## zokker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> blöde frage was ist das ?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-elektronischer-Bissanzeiger-Eurobite-Mini-Behr-Neu-/170389157409?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item27abfc3621
Bin noch beim Testen, hab die Dinger auch noch nicht lange. 
Beim Angeln damit, Bügel natürlich auf lassen. Ich las die Bissanzeiger ständig an den Angeln und zum Transport schiebe ich einen Knicklicht-schlauch über den Schnurklemmer.


----------



## mathei (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-elektronischer-Bissanzeiger-Eurobite-Mini-Behr-Neu-/170389157409?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item27abfc3621
> Bin noch beim Testen, hab die Dinger auch noch nicht lange.
> Beim Angeln damit, Bügel natürlich auf lassen. Ich las die Bissanzeiger ständig an den Angeln und zum Transport schiebe ich einen Knicklicht-schlauch über den Schnurklemmer.


aha. interessant. werde mir mal einen bestellen und testen. wenn es funzt, fahr ich vielleicht doch noch mal auf aal. sind die befestigungsgummis dabei ?


----------



## zokker (24. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja alles dabei, hält auch richtig gut.


----------



## Casso (25. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Aal Zokker und Petri zum Hecht Bieber!

War gestern, wie gesagt, beim Karpfenangeln auf Sicht. Alles in allem war es ein toller Nachmittag am See. Konnte auch einen tollen dicken Fisch verhaften: 50cm Länge und circa 2,3kg schwer. 

Ist bereits filetiert und kommt heute Abend in die Pfanne! #6


----------



## Flacho (26. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/26/e039de8ac64e5593f8d5cb1eff491c36.jpg
Da ich heute nicht arbeiten muss bin ich halt ans Wasser gefahren. Der Wind steht auf mein Ufer, die Ruten sind im Wasser da fehlt nur noch der ersehnte Fisch. Mal schauen ob was geht. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf was angelst?


----------



## Flacho (26. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein kleiner Graskarpfen hat die Maiskette am Haar genommen. Habe ihn im Wasser abgehakt da sie bei uns ganzjährig geschont sind. 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du guter. Petri


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, fischst du eigentlich nur auf Aal (Beifang Zander) ?

Und Trollwut, wo steckst du eigentlich ?


----------



## zokker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein, angel auch auf hecht, zander, barsch mit der spinne und ab und zu auch mal auf karpfen und schleie. Aber jetzt im sommer am liebsten auf aal. Angeln ist für mich, in letzter zeit immer mehr, zur  erholung und endspannung geworden. Und das geht an besten beim ansitzangeln vom boot aus.


----------



## geierle (26. August 2014)

War auch am Wochenende endlich mal wieder mit Freunden am Wasser. Hatten zwar in Summe 10 Ruten im Wasser aber bis auf zwei kleine Rotaugen und einen Barsch gabs leider nichts. Aber war trotzdem wie immer ein schönes Wochenende. Zumal wir zum ersten mal an diesem Gewässer waren.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. August 2014)

Bin dann auch endlich mal das erste mal im Urlaub am Wasser...


----------



## BaRkEeY (27. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin moin, sitze an einem hübschen Kanal im Südlichem Ostfriesland auf Karpfen an. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/27/f3586af56236af42c9fcf15788b03e26.jpg


----------



## zokker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ihr kanalangler, holt was raus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen

Bin gerade wieder da. 2 kleine Hechte und ein Barsch sind es geworden. Alle auf Spinnerbait.
Die kleinen Barsche hauen sich wieder Köder rein, die so groß wie sie selbst sind.


----------



## aelos (28. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen.. Der Tisch ist gedeckt die Aale dürfen kommen und Wels natürlich auch. Allen anderen Kollegen am Wasser wünsche ich viel Erfolg [emoji6]http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/ebab5164c652c2b493b5ab2eaf1ae357.jpg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (28. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann zieh was raus. viel glück die nacht


----------



## Daniel SN (28. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aelos dann zeig uns bitte das der Aal noch gut unterwegs ist. 
Würde auch gerne noch einmal los ziehen.


----------



## aelos (28. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An mir soll es nicht liegen.. Einen unentschlossenen Biss bis jetzt.. Na mal sehen ob es heute noch was wird. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (28. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na hoff ich für Dich mal auch. Petri Heil.


----------



## aelos (28. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jepp hab einen..http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/28/c64fa1b438776d23470af2a44470bf65.jpg


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sauber geht doch!
War es die einzige Schlange in der Nacht oder kam noch was hinzu?


----------



## aelos (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

20 min später hatte ich nochmal einen heftigen Biss jedoch verloren..danach habe ich die Biege gemacht..war auch ganz schön frisch die Nacht mit 8 Grad.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri aelos, hat sich doch gelohnt. Wieso hast du ab, wenn die Aale ihre Beißzeit haben?


----------



## aelos (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weil ich los musste um jemanden abzuholen..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schön das es noch mit einem Schlängler geklappt hat


----------



## aelos (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.. Ja das hat mal wieder gut getan..schöner entspannter Ansitz Erholung pur in der Natur und den Alltag mal einen Moment hinter sich lassen..und mit Nahrung zurück zu kommen..das hat was. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es Regnet zwar noch, soll aber bald aufhören. Ich werde mich dann mal auf die Socken machen.#:


----------



## zokker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach schwerer anfahrt und köfi senken lieg ich am angelplatz und koch mir erst mal einen kaffee. War das eine tortur die herfahrt. Bin einmal schon vom regen durch. 
Die haben den kanal gemäht und der ganze mist schwimmt rum und teilweise staut er sich. 20 mal motor wieder frei gemacht und das schòn bei ordentlich regen.


----------



## aelos (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh jeh das sieht ja übel aus..zieh was raus..Petri 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetz ist wieder schön. Werde mal die angeln scharf machen.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Bild und viel Erfolg.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ebend einen mini aal, sehr ungewöhnlich hier und dann noch auf fisch. Konnte ihn ohne anfassen zurücksetzen. Nur am haken angefasst.


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Euch allen.
Grad am Kanal.
Der kleine hat sich n 5er Gummi voll reingehauen.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/29/da4bbdeabec0432b33b3692434100399.jpg


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder ein miniaal. Water fack.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute wohl Tag der Minis, wa?
Bei mir war es auch ein kleiner Hecht.


----------



## hanzz (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri zu den Minis.


----------



## phirania (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nu denn,dann kommen heute die Riesen..:q:q
Gute Nacht.#h


----------



## Haenger (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So...
Heut bin ich auch mal wieder mit dabei! [emoji3] 
Das Zeugs in's Auto und los geht's...


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der geht schon, so knapp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





70.


----------



## mathei (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker. ich mach mich jetzt auf richtung ostsee. mal schauen ob ich die dorsche finde


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch petri mathei. 
Hab mich noch mal auf 3m gelegt um die mittagszeit mitzunehmen. Vieleicht hab ich ja noch glück.


----------



## BaRkEeY (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute gehts an nen kleinen See mit überragendem Karpfenbestand, werde mich melden wenn die Ruten liegen.


----------



## boller118 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werde heute nach dem arbeiten auch direkt ans Wasser fahren. Mal meine neu gerollten Boilies ausprobieren. Vielleicht läuft was auf Karpfen.

Allen Anglern Petri

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pesennig war gerade trocken. Prompt der nächste regenschauer. Beißen tut auch nix. Bleibe noch ein stündchen bevor ich mich wieder durch den kanal schlage.


----------



## Haenger (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von hier aus gibt's nix zu vermelden, komplett tote a....

Break

Biss!

Doch nicht tote Hose, war gerade beim schreiben als der swinger runter rauscht.
Nachdem aber keine Gegenwehr kam, war eigentlich klar was da am Haken hängt!

'n schöner schleimbrocken von 68 cm! 
Hab den Bursche nach dem ersten Bild dann auf die Seite gedreht, das war ha dann schon skuril! ￼


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geschaft


----------



## phirania (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Geschaft



Mußt du immer deinen Rasenschnitt ins Wasser werfen.... #d


----------



## hanzz (30. August 2014)

zokker schrieb:


> Geschaft


Wird das eigentlich noch weggemacht oder fault das jetzt im Wasser rum ?


Petri Haenger


----------



## mathei (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Geschaft


bin auch wieder an land. in 3 std. 15 dorsche. nicht die größten, alles zwischen 40 und 50 cm. gibt heute abend gleich lecker filets.


----------



## d0ni (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lecker Dorsch  petri

Ich war bisschen auf Rotaugen feedern, bisschen aufn Winter vorbereiten. 

Nen Hecht war schon heiß drauf ^^

Jetzt Kaffee zuhause und später hau ich noch nen kleines Rotauge ins Wasser


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wird das eigentlich noch weggemacht oder fault das jetzt im Wasser rum ?
> 
> 
> Petri Haenger



Wird noch rausgeholt oder sollte auch schon. Das Problem, der Kanal fließt rückwärts (Berg auf). Der See liegt nur 0,8 über NHN (Meeresspiegel).


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Nu denn,dann kommen heute die Riesen..:q:q
> Gute Nacht.#h



Wäre klasse. Habe gestern noch eine Stelle mit einem Räuber gesichtet, vermute einen etwas  größeren. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich da ganz hin komme, muss ich den Wobbler treiben lassen. Kann aber kritisch werden mit verlusten, nehme ich im Kauf 

Petri euch allen und guten Apetit zu den lecker Dorschen


----------



## aelos (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zocker ..dann hat ja alles ein gutes Ende genommen inklusive der Heimfahrt [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## boller118 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.

So ich war dann auch mal erfolgreich.
4 Stunden Karpfenansitz ergab folgendes Ergebnis:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/30/4e32c0ddbb9c15104ad16e3ae1a2d961.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/30/afa638f7f7f2335e0f66b911df0ce8da.jpg

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zweiter Wurf, hat es direkt geknallt. Hatte bei dem Drill mit einem Hecht gerechnet. Dieser 41er war es. Geile ******* :vik:


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri boller schöne Karpfen. 

Dickes Petri Bieberpelz, das ja endlich mal ein vorzeigbarer Fang. 41er Barsch ist schon mal eine Marke.#6


----------



## BaRkEeY (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, melde mich live vom Beifahrersitz  
Innerhalb von 8 Stunden gab es 4 Brassen und 6 Karpfen. Der größte hatte 7 Pfund. Hatte aber einen Vollrun, an der Rute, die ich von meinem Vater ausgeliehen hab und dann riss die Schnur.. bitter. Da sollen bis zu 30 kilo Karpfen drin sein. Die kleinen wurden auf Mais an meiner Schwinge und an der Pose meines Kollegens gefangen. Der Run auf nen Boilie und der 7 Pfünder auch auf Boilie.


----------



## phirania (30. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Zweiter Wurf, hat es direkt geknallt. Hatte bei dem Drill mit einem Hecht gerechnet. Dieser 41er war es. Geile ******* :vik:



Dickes Petri.#6#6
Sieht aus, als würdes   du Gitarre spielen mit dem Barsch.


----------



## hanzz (31. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wird noch rausgeholt oder sollte auch schon. Das Problem, der Kanal fließt rückwärts (Berg auf). Der See liegt nur 0,8 über NHN (Meeresspiegel).


Ah ok.
Gut, dass du da rausgekommen bist.



phirania schrieb:


> Nu denn,dann kommen heute die Riesen..:q:q
> Gute Nacht.#h



Hattest Recht.
Sind doch schicke dicke Dinger dabei.
Petri allen

Na, Bieber. Läuft wa ?
Petri zu dem dicken Barsch.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (31. August 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/31/d28df7ea5f2db1017355d6663e2a4d10.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/31/8e33aa73356f8ffecf8e6788b302d2f8.jpg 
Nicht die Riesen aber immerhin  Petri an euch !


----------



## Trollwut (1. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Und Trollwut, wo steckst du eigentlich ?




Nur am Ferienjobben momentan und jedes Wochenende Festival. Nehm jetzt noch alles mit, was kommt. 

Aaaaber: ich hab trotzdem was zu bieten
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/e3d1674ce41beb7be1adf62fbfa29ad0.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/01/b68f796055650d830dd44fe517b3b4e5.jpg


----------



## zokker (1. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach wie süss, der kleine Tollwut.


----------



## hanzz (1. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht die Riesen aber immerhin  Petri an euch !




Aber auch nicht die kleinsten.
Petri.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/cf538e9a47be985a708d7f3c1c8c90c0.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/dc955cc435cbc6bdbbfa7cb3c94ccd60.jpg so jetzt mal 34 und 24 !


----------



## boller118 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da ich am Wasser leider kein Empfang hatte kann ich erst jetzt berichten. War wieder mal 5 Stunden am Karpfenansitz. Einen Spiegler mit knapp über 60 cm und einen wunderschönen Schuppi mit knapp 65 cm. Der Schuppi hat ein super Farbe finde ich und war sehr gut genährt.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/c027fa54a29145852b3ed477198de35f.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/911e43ae946b9c8d27873bc67cab6dff.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/03/d592a1d6096df252305acd181da69cd4.jpg

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## mathei (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri jungs. werd auch gleich nochmal los auf aal


----------



## boller118 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Dir viel Erfolg.

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## Manzui (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir warns die letzten tage bis auf eine rotfeder nur schneidertage :/


----------



## mathei (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

32er barsch von heute mittag






jetzt noch ein aal und der tag ist perfekt


----------



## aelos (3. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri na dann zieh noch was raus. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schöner zander nordbeck. bei mir ist es die nacht noch ein aal geworden. küchenfoto gibt es später


----------



## Daniel SN (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na das ist doch ein schöner Zetti. Petri


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bei mir gehts jetzt auch los von jetzt bis Montag durchgehend.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei stunden die Ruten drinne und ich bekomm endlich den grössten im See  20,7 kg http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/04/489ed7aa7de4181d242f78a57c39e58d.jpg


----------



## Daniel SN (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das doch mal ein Brocken!


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wat für ne Murmel......Petri.!!!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank


----------



## mathei (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der aal der letzten nacht


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. September 2014)

Petri mathei.

Bei mir gefühlt der 1000 Brassen, für die Nacht hab ich jetzt ne 24er und ne 30er Murmel montiert keinen Bock auf endlos gepipse.  Aber eigentlich bin ich schon ganz zufrieden nach dem dicken heute mittag


----------



## zokker (4. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> der aal der ....



Petri mathei. 
Vieleich schaffe ich es morgen  noch raus zu fahren.


----------



## Haenger (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Giftiger Geselle! ￼ 
Hat sich nochmal schön geschüttelt...

Irgendwas um die 70cm.
Gefangenen just im Moment auf Gummi!
Eigentlich bin ich auf Zander aus, aber was wunder ich mich eigentlich noch bei unserem Rheinabschnitt!?


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2014)

Petri den Fängern! 

Was n schöner Freitag

n paar 30er Barsche, 70&80 Hecht und nen 71 Zander und kleine Barsche/Hechte
Leider hat der Zander so tief geschluckt

Weiter gehts


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin auf'm see, mal sehen ob die aale noch mal in fahrt kommen.
Lt 24, wt 20 grad.


----------



## Daniel SN (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach das wird schon Zokker. 
Gab ja kaum Schneider Nächte bei dir.


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zieh was raus zokker. ich werde erst morgen los auf die ostsee


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist schon passiert, ebend gerade. Herrlicher sonnenuntergang.


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich isse weg.


----------



## d0ni (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So lässt sichs aushalten, viel Glück

Ich hatte noch n Barsch mit 40 und einen mit 36cm
Und noch n paar Schniepelhechte

N super Tag


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

super, da schau ich morgen gleich noch mal hier rein.


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte mich gerade ins flache verlegen. Schau nach den flots, eins fehlt und nimmt schon schnur. Schau zum nächsten flot, geht gerade unter. Im dunkel verlegen ist auch scheixxe. Ein teufelskreis.


----------



## Casso (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker! 
Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß!


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@doni 
Petri
Hört sich nach nem guten Tag an 

@zokker
Auch Petri 
Hast es schon schwer


----------



## Haenger (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne Runde ansitzen auf Zander und Aal.
Auf letzteres noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen, weil bewusst nie darauf angelegt...
Hier sind doch voll die Aalcracks! 
;-)
Wie sieht denn die ideale Montage mit Wurm aus?
Den Köder nah an der Steinpackung platzieren, eher ins tiefe oder ins flache?
Fragen über Fragen! Grins


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wollte mich gerade ins flache verlegen. Schau nach den flots, eins fehlt und nimmt schon schnur. Schau zum nächsten flot, geht gerade unter. Im dunkel verlegen ist auch scheixxe. Ein teufelskreis.



setz die positionslampe und bleib noch ne weile. scheint ne gute ecke zu sein #6


----------



## Seele (5. September 2014)

Ja mei, was soll man dazu sagen.... 
Am besten nichts


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Ne Runde ansitzen auf Zander und Aal.
> Auf letzteres noch überhaupt keine Erfahrungen, weil bewusst nie darauf angelegt...
> Hier sind doch voll die Aalcracks!
> ;-)
> ...


wenn keiner on ist , der dein gewässer kennt wird es wohl schwer mit infos


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Ja mei, was soll man dazu sagen....
> Am besten nichts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 223767



ja doch. petri


----------



## Haenger (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rhein... Hafenausfahrt, links der Hauptstrom, rechts die Ausfahrt, mittig ne leicht erhöhte Kiesbank, die Einfahrt rechts ausgebaggert bis auf ca. 4-5 m, links ne abfallende Kante, direkt vor mir ne Spundwand und linker Hand ne Steinpackung die die restliche Spitze umschließt.
Genauer geht nicht ;-)


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Rhein... Hafenausfahrt, links der Hauptstrom, rechts die Ausfahrt, mittig ne leicht erhöhte Kiesbank, die Einfahrt rechts ausgebaggert bis auf ca. 4-5 m, links ne abfallende Kante, direkt vor mir ne Spundwand und linker Hand ne Steinpackung die die restliche Spitze umschließt.
> Genauer geht nicht ;-)


na vielleicht findet sich ja noch einer mit tips :q. bei der auswahl mußt ja 5 köder zu wasser bringen um es selber zu testen. ich als norddeutsche socke kann dabei nicht helfen |wavey:


----------



## zokker (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin noch 20min geblieben, nichts mehr. War nur eine kurze beißphase. Liege jetzt im flachem. Die 3 angel, wo nichts drauf gebissen hat sah so aus. Der mond scheint schön helle.


----------



## mathei (5. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bin noch 20min geblieben, nichts mehr. War nur eine kurze beißphase. Liege jetzt im flachem. Die 3 angel, wo nichts drauf gebissen hat sah so aus. Der mond scheint schön helle.


schmeiß wieder rein. machst halt mal auf waller


----------



## mathei (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

vielleicht geht ja im morgengrauen noch was zokker. ich mach mich jetzt auf den weg an die küste |wavey:


----------



## Neuro87 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich trink noch n Tässchen Kaffee, dann gehts an den See in der Hoffnung mal mehr als Mini-Barsche zu fangen! 

Petri heil allen da draußen!


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab den überblick verloren. Waren noch ein paar kleine, unter 50, die wieder schwimmen. Hab mich wieder ins tiefe gelegt.


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt geht sie wieder auf.


----------



## marcomo (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal versuchen nen karpfen oder was anderes am Nachmittag zu überlisten 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathei (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab den überblick verloren. Waren noch ein paar kleine, unter 50, die wieder schwimmen. Hab mich wieder ins tiefe gelegt.


alter aaldieb . petri. konnte schöne selber dorsche fangen. dennoch macht mich der eimer-foto etwas neidisch. |wavey:


----------



## zokker (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri mathei zu den Dorschen.
6 Aale waren im Eimer von 60 bis 78cm(980g). Bisse hat ich auch noch reichlich, sehr vorsichtig die Aale.


----------



## boller118 (6. September 2014)

So wieder mal erfolgreich gewesen. Dieses mal gab es einen karpfen. 48 cm lang und knapp 9 Pfund schwer. Schön zu sehen, dass es auch Nachwuchs gibt, da schon über 20 Jahre keine Karpfen mehr eingesetzt wurden.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/06/064929936704caa2d846c35ba7c66097.jpg

Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze auch noch am Vereinssee. Nach dem grossen ging bis heute nicht mehr viel außer Brassen. Heute dann ab 12:00 Uhr schlag auf schlag ingesamt 6 Störe davon zwei doppelt gefangen, der grösste 1,27 und 17kg. Jetzt grad noch nen Klodeckel gefangen und seitdem Ruhe. Bilder folgen  wenn ich zuhause bin. Petri allen anderen.


----------



## Seele (6. September 2014)

Mal wieder ein vorzeigbarer Fisch, zumindest von der Optik her.


----------



## WoifeBGH (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der kann sich echt sehen lassen!!
Petri Seele


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wunderschönes Tier, Petri Seele.


----------



## robdasilva (6. September 2014)

Zwei schöne Karpfen von heute.


----------



## Seb_Me (7. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen. 
Gestern nachmittag gabs nen Spiegler, 67 cm, Gewicht unbekannt, fühlte sich aber ganz schön schwer an. Nachts dann insgesamt drei Bisse, aber alle versemmelt, weil keine Selbsthakmontage. 
Man lernt nie aus... 
Mal sehen was der Tag noch so bringt.


----------



## robdasilva (7. September 2014)

Noch ein schöner Karpfen von heut früh.
22 Pfund.


----------



## Daniel SN (7. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da hat sich der Ansitz doch mal wieder richtig gelohnt!!!!
 Petri Zokker... bald kann ich ja zu dir zum räuchern kommen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So der letzte Tag meiner Session nähert sich dem Ende zu. Seit Donnerstag ungeduscht und wenig schlaf, meine Bissanzeiger Pipsen, haben stündlich was zu melden. Morgen versuch ich die Bilder einzustellen. Die schönsten habe ich auf der guten Kamera festgehalten. 
Wenn mich meine Frau morgen nicht gleich in bedchlag nimmt stell ich sie ein.
Ein Fazit kann ich schon einmal ziehen. Störe sind nicht die schlausten, einen habe ich in dieser Woche sechs mal gefangen. Mann konnte ihn leicht wieder erkennen da er eine fehlbildung am Kiemendeckel hat. Heute Mittag hab ich ihn binnen zwanzig Minuten drei mal gefangen. 
Petri allen anderen die am Waser sind[emoji4]


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil 

Deutschland-Schottland 1;0 in der halbzeit#h
Grüß den Stör


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auf dem wasser. Mal sehen ob der aal noch in beißlaune ist. Köfis gesenkt, angel im wasser. Nun gibt's erstmal kaffee.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,
Bin mal gespannt auf deine Fänge


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat noch nix gebissen. Windig und  kalt ist auch. Aber wenn ich aus dem fenster schau ... Schön.


----------



## mathei (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na da darf man ja wieder gespannt sein. wünsche max. erfolg


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer noch nix. Ist heute vollmond?


----------



## Berliner123 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vollmond ist morgen... Viel Glück ;-)


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. September 2014)

So hab es endlich nachhause geschafft. Hier ein paar Impressionen von den letzten fünf Tagen. Über vierzig Fische davon mehr als die hälfte Brassen. Die habe ich aber direkt im Wasser abgehakt.

Schuppi nicht gewogen oder gemessen.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/15f8714632957812bfa5530f1ab13e09.jpg
Spiegler 20,7 kg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/d633ff0f802faa51a724af43a1ac2eed.jpg

Schuppi von 12 kg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/8100b9c69bd74bf3854d082a7c6f9c45.jpg


Stör von 1,30 und 14,5 kg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/2ec1807b36c9265214fe3d9c1e3bdfb0.jpg

Kleiner Stör
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/d489293c5dbcc266f8df80f21da5c986.jpg
Den Störe hab ich in sechs Tagen sieben mal gefangen. Komische Tiere.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/abef924d162de72eb5a48009604a722e.jpg
Schuppi von 11,7 kg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/5e01a115471b499e1301732b8258add9.jpg

Zander Hat auf einen halben Pop Up und nen halben sinker gebissen gedipt mit Goo,halibut.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/21e89d7b782a1b5c9c4fc7e7660d5a24.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (8. September 2014)

Petri, Geile Fische
Scheint ein schöner Trip gewesen zu sein 

In den letzten zwei Tage die zwei hier gefangen

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/01806d2b76a542b69abea1c88c5f25c9.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/9786d3f7d461ffcac7af668147094815.jpg

Hatten beide so komische verhärtete Knubbel im hinteren Bereich, höhe After, und die eine eig keine Schwanzflosse 
Jemand ne Ahnung was das ist?
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/08/df7840aac6ee1dd105205c3a2b584056.jpg


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu euern fischen. 

Na ein glück ist heute kein vollmond. Hoffentlich wissen die aale das auch.


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja wissen bescheid.


----------



## zokker (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man kriegt die jungs nur mit minifischen. Etwas größere fische, mit was ich sonst immer angel, fressen sie nur an.
Es wird herbst, die hirsche röhren. Die wildgänse können den schnabel auch nicht halten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sauber, feine Sache.

@Tobi Die Forelle sieht echt ein wenig... ja, unschön aus. Was da so alles im Wasser teilweise schwimmt ^^ Echt strange. Gewässer scheint ein Bach gewesen zu sein?


----------



## Daniel SN (8. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Zokker. Du scheinst das Jahr ja doch Aal mäßig gut zu beenden. 
Freut mich. Ich komme wohl leider nicht mehr dazu.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

WAS, das aaljahr beenden? Na ein paar wochen sind ja noch.

Der ist zu klein.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zu klein. Hab jetzt mal wieder einen größeren köfi drauf.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind nur noch kleine unterwegs? Ebend einen double gehabt, beide zu klein.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht doch.


----------



## Tobi92 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Na sauber, feine Sache.
> 
> @Tobi Die Forelle sieht echt ein wenig... ja, unschön aus. Was da so alles im Wasser teilweise schwimmt ^^ Echt strange. Gewässer scheint ein Bach gewesen zu sein?


Ja war ein bach, indem eigentlich sauberes und klares Wasser fließt und wir noch nie Probleme mit Krankheiten gehabt haben.
Und jetzt zwei innerhalb von zwei Tagen und keine 50m voneinander entfernt.
Hatten allerdings beide die selbe Größe, da war wohl mal eine Brut nicht ganz so "perfekt", wodurch die jetzt die Fehlbildungen haben.
Is zumindest besser als ne Krankheit.
Naja muss ich mal weiter beobachten 

MfG Tobi


----------



## oberfranke (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ja war ein bach, indem eigentlich sauberes und klares Wasser fließt und wir noch nie Probleme mit Krankheiten gehabt haben.
> Und jetzt zwei innerhalb von zwei Tagen und keine 50m voneinander entfernt.
> Hatten allerdings beide die selbe Größe, da war wohl mal eine Brut nicht ganz so "perfekt", wodurch die jetzt die Fehlbildungen haben.
> Is zumindest besser als ne Krankheit.
> ...


Besatzfische 
Das kommt wohl davon wenn zuviele Fische in einem Becken gehalten werden. bzw auch beim umsetzen von einem Becken ins andere nicht fachgerecht behandelt werden. Dem "Lieferanten" mal auf die Finger schauen besser mal die Zuchtanlage anschauen. 
Verdacht - ungezügelte Profitgeilheit.


----------



## mathei (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da hat sich die nacht ja wieder geloht zokker. petri


----------



## Tobi92 (9. September 2014)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Besatzfische
> Das kommt wohl davon wenn zuviele Fische in einem Becken gehalten werden. bzw auch beim umsetzen von einem Becken ins andere nicht fachgerecht behandelt werden. Dem "Lieferanten" mal auf die Finger schauen besser mal die Zuchtanlage anschauen.
> Verdacht - ungezügelte Profitgeilheit.


Die Gefangenen Fische sind keine Besatzfische, da der Bach nur an einem Wehr oberhalb mit Maßigen Forellen besetzt wird.

Oder meintest du, dass die trächtige Mutter einer schlechten Haltung unterlag?

Bei meinen letzten Besuchen der Zucht ist mir eig nichts negatives aufgefallen, allerdings hab ich davon auch keine Ahnung. 
Muss ich mal bissl verfolgen.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Daniel SN (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daumen hoch Zokker. 
Normalerweise ist ja jetzt auch erst die Zeit wo die richtigen Feuerwehrschläuche an den Haken gehen. 
Nur ich komme einfach nicht raus zur Zeit.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist noch nix mit feuerwehrschläuche. 
Wassertemp. 20 Grad  oberflächenwasser bei luw seeseite.
Also zZ das kühlste wasser im see. 
Hab mich gerade wieder auf 2,5 m gelegt, an eine kante. 
Die anderen jahre hatte ich immer, um die zeit jetzt, die dicken dinger.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend, zu viel welle


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Die Gefangenen Fische sind keine Besatzfische



Aber selbstverständlich sind das Besatzfische, oder was glaubst du, wie deformierte Regenbogenforellen in euren Bach da kommen?


@Zokker

Petri!

Welche Erfahrung hast du denn gemacht, ab wann kann man mit richtigen Schläuchen bei euch rechnen?


----------



## Tobi92 (9. September 2014)

Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber selbstverständlich sind das Besatzfische, oder was glaubst du, wie deformierte Regenbogenforellen in euren Bach da kommen?


Nein das sind zu hundert Prozent keine Besatzfische, da wie gesagt nur Regenbogenforelle oberhalb der 35cm Marke gesetzt werden. 
Und da bin ich mir sicher, weil ich bei den Besatzmaßnahmen dabei bin. 

Allerdings hab ich an der gleichen Stelle, an der ich eine der deformierten gefangen hab vor kurzem ne Regenbogenforelle mit 50cm gefangen und gesehen, dass noch eine in dieser Größe darin rumschwimmt, wodurch ich wieder zu der nicht ganz so perfekten Brut tendiere. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Nein das sind zu hundert Prozent keine Besatzfische, da wie gesagt nur Regenbogenforelle oberhalb der 35cm Marke gesetzt werden.
> Und da bin ich mir sicher, weil ich bei den Besatzmaßnahmen dabei bin.




Inwieweit sich Regenbogenforellen bei uns überhaupt natürlich fortpflanzen, darüber scheiden sich immer noch die Geister. Mir ist zumindest ein Fließgewässer bekannt, in dem es durchaus der Fall sein könnte. Es ist aber eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. Solche Forellen geraten aber nichtsdestotrotz fast ausschließlich über iwelchen Besatz in die Bäche, oft sind es ausgebüxte Tiere aus iwelchen privaten Teichen an Zuläufen usw.
Wenn die Problematik auch interessant ist, soll es aber hier nicht Thema sein.#h


----------



## Franky (9. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sorry für OT:
In der Regel werden die "Gerüchte" über selbst fortpflanzende Rebofos von denen gestreut, die diese "privat" in Gewässer einbringen.......
Weitere Regel - siehe über mir  Ausnahmen sind mir nicht bekannt!

PS: wir dürfen aufgrund eines heimischen Bachforellenstammes nicht einmal diese besetzen...


----------



## Tobi92 (9. September 2014)

Ein letztes noch.
Des mit den ausgebüxten kann gut sein, da hab ich noch garnicht dran gedacht. Rund um den Bach sind 4 Zuchtstellen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern war schon klasse.
Selber hatte ich 2 Zander, einen davon (55cm) musste ich wegen blutenden Kiemen mitnehmen. Dafür hatte ich dann aber einen tollen Gaumenschmaus. Ich wusste ja nicht wie lecker die sein können.

Wie des öfteren hatte ich den Sohn (14) einer Freundin dabei. Der hat am Rand auf einmal fast die Rute aus der Hand gezogen bekommen. Da hat dem ein richtig fetter Hecht den Wobbler weggeschnappt. Schnur war sofort gekappt. (Ich war davon ausgegangen das es eine geflochtene war, die er dabei hatte. Den Fehler haben wir sofort behoben) 
Der Wobbler ist zum Glück (wegen dem Fisch natürlich) kurz darauf wieder ausgespuckt worden.
Das Gesicht des Jungen, der auf einmal einen riesen Hecht Kopf vor seinen Augen sieht.... Unbezahlbar


----------



## tomsen83 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wie des öfteren hatte ich den Sohn (14) einer Freundin dabei. Der hat am Rand auf einmal fast die Rute aus der Hand gezogen bekommen. Da hat dem ein richtig fetter Hecht den Wobbler weggeschnappt. Schnur war sofort gekappt. (Ich war davon ausgegangen das es eine geflochtene war, die er dabei hatte. Den Fehler haben wir sofort behoben)



Ne Geflochtene hätte euch da aber auch nicht geholfen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Ne Geflochtene hätte euch da aber auch nicht geholfen...


Mit meinem Tackle wäre ihm der Hecht nicht sofort abgerissen. Habe ihm daher eine meiner Rollen mit geflochtener Schnur gegeben. Die wäre im Vergleich zu seiner monofilen nicht sofort gerissen. Stahlvorfach war vorhanden und Bremse habe ich mir auch zeigen lassen.
Nur ich Depp habe die Schnur nicht unter die Lupe genommen und bin davon aus das sie eine ordentliche geflochtene wäre, da sie rot war und ihm empfohlen worden ist.


----------



## Martin70 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber wenn die bremse richtig eingestellt ist, reisst doch die Schnur nicht sofort. Dafür ist die Bremse doch da. Und wenn man die Bremse prüft, hat man unweigerlich die Schnur in der Hand.
Den Unterschied zwischen monofil und geflochten muss man dabei nicht sehen, man kann ihn blind erkennen.
Oder hab ich das jetzt total falsch verstanden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## tomsen83 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mit meinem Tackle wäre ihm der Hecht nicht sofort abgerissen. Habe ihm daher eine meiner Rollen mit geflochtener Schnur gegeben. Die wäre im Vergleich zu seiner monofilen nicht sofort gerissen. Stahlvorfach war vorhanden und Bremse habe ich mir auch zeigen lassen.
> Nur ich Depp habe die Schnur nicht unter die Lupe genommen und bin davon aus das sie eine ordentliche geflochtene wäre, da sie rot war und ihm empfohlen worden ist.



Dann sorry, mein Fehler... Schwund is immer:q und das der ein oder andere Jungangler nicht immer die optimale Bremseinstellung wählt ist ja wohl logisch!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Martin70 schrieb:


> Oder hab ich das jetzt total falsch verstanden.


Ich hab den Jungen selber an der Schnur ziehen lassen, damit er mir zeigt wie die Bremse eingestellt ist. Hatte die Schnur selber nicht in der Hand. 

Für eine geflochtene wäre es optimal gewesen. Monofile war hier aber definitiv fehl am Platze.


----------



## Martin70 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Interessant, wie du die Einstellung der Bremse durch zusehen beurteilen kannst. Da fehlt mir leider die Erfahrung für.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MikeHawk (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist wirklich eine Frage der Erfahrung.

Ich kann für über 50 meiner Ruten die Bremse nur nach Handzugkraft einstellen, passt immer perfekt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ist ein Fehler gemacht worden. 
Jetzt haben wir es aber auch und gerne zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Shortay (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schauen wir mal was geht...banana boilie mit cocos dip 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/10/f613ab5dbdf1651fee1ba2e3167dc602.jpg


----------



## aelos (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab es endlich mal wieder geschafft ans Wasser  zu kommen.. schnell von der Arbeit los und das Angelgerödel im dunkeln zusammen gebaut..jetzt müssen nur noch die Aale beißen dann ist der Feierabend perfekt [emoji6] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut war n geiler Tag ....
... für die Fische.


Wir haben ja gelernt, hör auf deine Frau.
Frau sagt, lass den Schreibtisch mal sein und geh fischen.

Ok.

Ab zum Rhein. Auf dem Weg noch an Barsche gedacht und dass die sich ziemlich rar machen.

Hat nicht lang gedauert.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/10/38717e7b8fa80bdd3f5e45bfb575fa39.jpg

Bald folgte ein Hammer Biss.
Dachte mir, guter Zander.
Als ich den Fisch gesehen hab, ist mir 2 mal das Herz stehen geblieben.
Erste mal als ich den riesen Barsch gesehen hab und zweites mal als er sich losgeschüttelt hat.

Ok. Weiter im Takt.

Nächster Biss
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/10/ea3f41eb29dde9aec3f1a9262fea59c9.jpg

Dann auf Wobbler gewechselt, erster Wurf, bis vor die Packung gekurbelt, Biss. 
Hing, ab.

Und dann kam wieder so ein knallharter Biss. 
Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, nach 2-3 Minuten kam er zum Vorschein und zeigte sich in ganzer Länge.
Denke, der hatte gut 90cm.

Konnt ich aber nicht messen.
Der Zander hat sich nochmal geschüttelt und mir den Owner Drilling zerlegt und zog davon.

Dann gabs noch 2 Minis.

Als ich dann zusammen gepackt hab und meine Kopflampe angemacht hab, hab ich noch n 20 cm zetti entdeckt der sich in der Steinpackung verirrt hat und da nicht mehr rauskam.

Jetzt kann er aber wieder im Rhein schwimmen.

Seltsamer Tag.


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Tim


----------



## aelos (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.. 
Die Nacht keinen einzigen Biss die Schleicher hatten wohl keine Lust zur Nahrungssuche [emoji19]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Zander

Schade @aelos aber vielleicht klappt es ja bald wieder.

Bin schon wieder ganz hibbelig auf der Arbeit. Gleich  geht es wieder los ans Wasser |bla:

Man sollte ja meinen, dass wenn man jeden Tag am Wasser ist, das es irgendwann zur Routine wird. Nö^^


----------



## KleinerWaller (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Letzte Nacht war doch auch Vollmond oder? Da beißen die Aale doch sowieso ungern


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am wasser und denen die waren. 
Versuche es heute nacht auch mal wieder.
Vollmond ist ja vorbei.
@Bieberpelz: angeln wird eher zur sucht als zur routine.


----------



## Erdmännchen (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben am Kanal gewesen, so klar wie heute habe ich das Wasser dort noch nie gesehen (bis ein Schiff vorbeikam). Hab es mal mit nem kleinen Blinker auf Barsch versucht, konnte zwei kleine fangen, aber nach jedem Wurf hatte ich Begleitschutz, egal wo ich am Kanal war, wenn ich am Ufer längs geworfen hab folgten mir 10-20 Barsche von 3-10cm, Rotaugen und Brassen von gut 10-15cm tummelten sich die ganze Zeit munter unter meiner Rutenspitze, ich habe keinen m² ohne Fisch entdecken können. Da ist derzeit so viel Nachwuchs unterwegs, kein Wunder, dass die Aalangler bei uns derzeit so schlecht fangen wie sonst nie im Jahr. Und der Nachwuchs ist in allen Größen, konnte auch zwei große Schwärme von Fischen um die 1-2cm finden, also frisch auf die Welt gekommen.
Welche Fische bekommen denn eigentlich um diese Zeit Nachwuchs? Im September sind mir eigentlich noch nie zuvor Kleinstfische aufgefallen


----------



## nikobellic1887 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> Eben am Kanal gewesen, so klar wie heute habe ich das Wasser dort noch nie gesehen (bis ein Schiff vorbeikam). Hab es mal mit nem kleinen Blinker auf Barsch versucht, konnte zwei kleine fangen, aber nach jedem Wurf hatte ich Begleitschutz, egal wo ich am Kanal war, wenn ich am Ufer längs geworfen hab folgten mir 10-20 Barsche von 3-10cm, Rotaugen und Brassen von gut 10-15cm tummelten sich die ganze Zeit munter unter meiner Rutenspitze, ich habe keinen m² ohne Fisch entdecken können. Da ist derzeit so viel Nachwuchs unterwegs, kein Wunder, dass die Aalangler bei uns derzeit so schlecht fangen wie sonst nie im Jahr. Und der Nachwuchs ist in allen Größen, konnte auch zwei große Schwärme von Fischen um die 1-2cm finden, also frisch auf die Welt gekommen.
> Welche Fische bekommen denn eigentlich um diese Zeit Nachwuchs? Im September sind mir eigentlich noch nie zuvor Kleinstfische aufgefallen











Quelle: http://www.******************/laichzeiten/


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist der erste fisch ein barsch ...
Oh oh oh


----------



## mathei (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen am wasser und denen die waren.
> Versuche es heute nacht auch mal wieder.
> Vollmond ist ja vorbei.
> @Bieberpelz: angeln wird eher zur sucht als zur routine.



laut foto warst du schon wieder baden :q wenn ich nicht so ein weichei wäre. viel erfolg für die nacht #6#h


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke mathei. Es sind fast 20 grad wt. Da gehört nix zu. Die badehose ist nur vom köfi senken nass.


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sonne ist untergegangen. Können kommen die feuerwehrschläuche.


----------



## aelos (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann Petri Heil zocker..zieh raus die Feuerwehrschleuche[emoji1] 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zocker, immer wieder super Fotos


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mond ist aufgegangen. 1 biss, 1 aal. So um die 50. Schwimmt wieder. 
Direkt vor'm schilf in 50cm tiefe.


----------



## u-see fischer (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Entsprechend könnte das halt deren nachwuchs sein.



Könnte aber auch sein, dass die Weißfische ein 2. mal gelaicht haben.
Infos gibt es hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4197411#post4197411


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nun wird es kurios. Monsterplötze auf fisch. 
Und eine sternschnuppe ist runtergekommen, hat sich beim verglühen noch mehrfach geteilt.  Sämtliche fische an der oberfläche sind gesprungen. War richtg laut das geplätscher.
Hirsche röhren auch wieder.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das klingt doch irgendwie nach einer Sternstunde, an die man sich unabhängig vom Fang gerne erinnert!

Petri und viel Spaß noch.


----------



## zokker (11. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das stimmt. An den 20-30 aal erinnert man sich nach einer weile nicht mehr. Aber an eine sternschnuppe die fische erschreckt, das vergisst man nicht. 
Hab solche sternschnuppen schon öfter gesehen aber fische sind noch nie gesprungen.
Wo bleiben blos die aale. Eine angel hab ich flach treibend, zwei auf grund, 0,5 und 2m.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kommt bestimmt noch was, das Wetter ist ja eigentlich nicht verkehrt. 

Halt uns aufjeden Fall auf dem Laufenden, ich bin eh noch etwas wach und sortiere X-Fach hin und her, welches Blech und welche Wobbler in welchen Boxen mit in den Urlaub dürfen.


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hör mir mir blos mit aalwetter auf. 
Wo gehts denn hin, in urlaub?


----------



## rapaLLa04 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht 2x 5Tage nach Holland, Medemblik.. das ganze entwickelt sich aber immer mehr zu einem Drama. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291141

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291667

Meine Köder sind soweit sortiert. Mal sehen, wie ich das mit der falschen Rute nun mache. Habe vorhin nochmal komplett die Rolle montiert, Schnur durch die Ringe gezogen und getestet... dat is einfach nix. 

Wenn ich nicht FR-SO arbeiten müsste würde ich ja einfach zu Askari fahren und mir da ne vernünftige Rute aussuchen, aber jetzt steh ich hier vollkommen blöd dar. 


Was machen die Aale?


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keinen angelladen in der nähe?

1 guten aalbiss gehabt. Guter run, rund 20m abgezogen. Ja und dann pose wieder da und aal wech. 
Sonst nichts, außer das der wind ständig deht. Jetzr kommt er wieder vom wasser. Ein geschaukel.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der lokale Tackledealer hat leider an Ruten keine vernünftige Auswahl, da gibts nur Kleinzeug und Köder.

Habe grade gesehen, dass der große Askari bis 20.00 Uhr auf hat, da könnte ich es nach der Arbeit noch hin schaffen, sehr gut. 


Das klingt ärgerlich, war der auch auf Köfi? Zumindest auf Wurm lassen sie bei uns selten wieder los. 
So n eigenes Boot hätte ich auch gern, da würde ich das Geschaukel schon für in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich angel nur mit fisch. Muß mich jetzt verlegen. Der seitenanker hält nicht mehr. Sonst drückt mich der wind ins schilf.


----------



## mathei (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ich angel nur mit fisch. Muß mich jetzt verlegen. Der seitenanker hält nicht mehr. Sonst drückt mich der wind ins schilf.


das kenn ich. positionierst dich abends vernünftig und dann kommen drehende winde. alles fürn ar... dann gewesen. hat mir auch schon mal den hintern ins schilf gedrückt. hat ewig gedauert da wieder raus zu kommen, weil ich den motor so nicht anschmeissen konnte.


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und nebelsuppe auch noch. Ab dem wetterumschwung ging nichts mehr. Ich mach mich mal fit und dann ab nach hause.


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein raubplötz hing noch an einer angel.


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein bild für mathei. 17,5 grad hier in einer geschützten bucht. Und jetzt einen schönen heißen kaffee.


----------



## mathei (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ein bild für mathei. 17,5 grad hier in einer geschützten bucht. Und jetzt einen schönen heißen kaffee.


  bei mir muss mindestens noch 20 angezeigt werden


----------



## phirania (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ein bild für mathei. 17,5 grad hier in einer geschützten bucht. Und jetzt einen schönen heißen kaffee.



Moin auch.
Sieht aus als müßtes du dein Boot nach hause schieben...

Kein Spritt mehr im Tank.?  #d 

Schönes Foto.#6


----------



## zokker (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh das würde dauern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibt doch nichts über Eisbaden


----------



## mathei (12. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Oh das würde dauern.



na also schilf ist weg. freie fahrt


----------



## Niklas1802 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute auch mal früh los... Mal schauen ob etwas geht


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht ja schön aus. Auf was geht's?


----------



## Niklas1802 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit einer Rute auf Hecht. Nebenbei angel ich noch mit der Federrute auf Rotfedern, Brassen oder Karpfen mit Mais, damit  mir nicht langweilig wird


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na dann petri, hol was raus.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ist grau,  nass und ungemütlich

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/13/91ce912f350bc7c44d44efdd2b8bf28e.jpg


----------



## Niklas1802 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir sind es 3 Schleien geworden. Die Hechte wollten heute nicht. War aber dank den Schleien und trotz des Wetters ein guter Angeltag.#h


----------



## ObiWahn81 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Bilanz seit heut Morgen: einer (wahrscheinlich Spiegler) 20m vorm Ziel ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden. Schöne schleie.
Ich wollte heute auch noch raus, wetter ist aber unter aller sau.


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Paar barsche zuppeln, an der peene.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nu gabs doch noch einen kurzen Besuch: Grasser.


----------



## zokker (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,
fast jeder wurf ein barsch.


----------



## Haenger (13. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch live am Wasser! 
Gruß in die Runde!

Walleransitz am Rhein!
1x Wurmbündel, 1x garstige Brasse!

Mal schauen ob was geht, wenn ja wird's ne sportliche Stelle!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mensch war das gestern ein besch...eidener Angeltag.
Erst lief garnichts, Wind und Grünzeug haben gestört und später ist mir die Angel beim Tür zumachen in fie Tür gerutscht... Rute kaputt#q

Wenigstens gab es kurz vorher noch einen 40er Barsch auf Spinnerbait.


----------



## Haenger (14. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mensch war das gestern ein besch...eidener Angeltag.
> Erst lief garnichts, Wind und Grünzeug haben gestört und später ist mir die Angel beim Tür zumachen in fie Tür gerutscht... Rute kaputt#q
> 
> Wenigstens gab es kurz vorher noch einen 40er Barsch auf Spinnerbait.


Oha... Der Klassiker!
Mein Beileid!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Oha... Der Klassiker!
> Mein Beileid!!


Danke,
dafür habe ich gerade mein PB Hecht mit meiner Zweit-Rute, der Abu Garvia Vendetta gefangen. Das tröstet ein wenig


----------



## Cassero75 (14. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beim reinholen wurde mein Wurm noch von einem 30er Barsch geschnappt.


----------



## aelos (14. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri..immer hin hast du gute Fische fangen können..und das mit der Rute ist ärgerlich das ist für mich nachvollziehbar,habe ich doch meine gute Rute auch schon in der Autotür eingeklemmt mir ist dabei die Spitze gebrochen und ich bin als Schneider Heimgekehrt..das tat weh und ich hatte erstmal ne Weile richtig schlechte Laune..  [emoji16] 

Gesendet von meinem SGP321 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich lebe auch noch, zumindest fast.
Die Festivalzeit ermüdet mich, noch dieses Wochenede und dann erstmal bis Anfang Oktober Pause.
Werd dann nach dem We auch bestimmt Zeit finden mal wieder den Wassertieren nachzustellen


----------



## Manzui (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



*

Bis jetzt nicht einen biss aber nach einer Frühschicht mal am wasser chillen. Bin heute noch zu faul die kunstköder auszupacken


----------



## phirania (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich lebe auch noch, zumindest fast.
> Die Festivalzeit ermüdet mich, noch dieses Wochenede und dann erstmal bis Anfang Oktober Pause.
> Werd dann nach dem We auch bestimmt Zeit finden mal wieder den Wassertieren nachzustellen



Sieht so aus als wäre Zeit zum Rasen mähen....:q:q


----------



## Manzui (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 rotaugen warns dann die aber wiedee ins wasser durften


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wäre Zeit zum Rasen mähen....:q:q



Nee, zum weiter dekorieren :q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Wird auch Zeit 

Gerade wieder da. Noch mal zwei kleine Hechte gefangen. Einer war kaum dicker als mein Daumen. ^^
Bekomme außerdem meine Rute komplett als Garantiefall ersetzt


----------



## Daniel SN (15. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Freut mich das du ne neue Rute bekommst!!!


----------



## zokker (17. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man ist bei dir um 9ne noch hell. Prost und petri heil.


----------



## phirania (18. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Zeit vergeht zu schnell wenn man grillt und gt trinkt



Gilt in Holland nicht Alkoholverbot beim Angeln....?  :q:q:q


----------



## u-see fischer (18. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da mein Arbeitgeber mich heute nicht haben will, gehts jetzt an den Niederrhein. Mal schauen was die Zander so treiben.


----------



## boller118 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade zurück vom Vereinsteich. Da ja nochmals schönes Wetter war, habe ich es auf karpfen versucht.

3 Stündschen vor Ort gewesen. 1 Biss auf Hanfboilies. 
Den Biss konnte ich auch verwerten. 
74cm und 15,5 Pfund(7Kilo) Schuppi
	

		
			
		

		
	





Petri aus dem Taunus


----------



## mathei (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

werd mich jetzt mal auf den weg machen und schauen ob ich die barsche finde. bis später


----------



## Michael2711 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich will auch! Nur mit nen Gips am arm wird das leider nix!


----------



## wusel345 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich lebe auch noch, zumindest fast.
> Die Festivalzeit ermüdet mich, noch dieses Wochenede und dann erstmal bis Anfang Oktober Pause.
> Werd dann nach dem We auch bestimmt Zeit finden mal wieder den Wassertieren nachzustellen




Es muss nur nachgedüngt werden. Das Gras wächst zu spärlich. |supergri


----------



## d0ni (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bald gehts ins Wochenende!!! 

Zeit wirds  nur hoffentlich kühlts mal n bisschen ab


----------



## Wogner Sepp (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die einzigen, die sich auf nen kalten Herbst freuen sind die Raubfischer


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Die einzigen, die sich auf nen kalten Herbst freuen sind die Raubfischer



Naja die Raub-aal-hunter mögen die Kälte nicht so.
Werde heute Nachmittag auch noch los.


----------



## KleinerWaller (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann sag ich mal Petri Heil und ein erfolgreiches Wochenende allen!

Ich werde erst am Sonntag ans Wasser können  mein einziger freier Tag :'(
Hoffe, dann kann ich auch endlich mal einen verwertbaren Fisch fangen. Dieses Jahr ist nicht meins...


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich angeln im wasser. Die herfahrt hat etwas länger gedauert, zum glück hatte ich eine säge mit. Dafür ging das köfi senken ratz fatz. Es ist ententeichwetter und 20 grad wt.


----------



## Erdmännchen (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben etwas auf Barschpirsch gewesen, Gott sind die heute zickig, wenn überhaupt haben sie den Köder vorsichtig angestupst. Gutes Dutzend kam am Ende heraus, die Größe war aber verbesserungswürdig. Immerhin hab ich nun mit einem Spinner Größe 3 zwei Barsche als Köderfisch fürs Aalangeln heute gefangen, kaum größer als fingerlang.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Bootstour mit dir ist ja immer mit Abenteuern verbunden wa?


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten vor ein paar jahren ein sommerhochwasser, da sind viele baume abgesoffen und die fallen jetzt um und den rest erledigt der biber.
Hat noch nix gebissen.


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste mini aal, so um die 50. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## mathei (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

kurzbericht. es lief eigentlich nix. konnten zu zweit gerade mal 3 barsche entnehmen. absoluter graus. ententeich, sonne satt. klares wasser. 4 m grunderkennung null problemo. so langsam wünsch ich mir auch den herbst.
andere fischarten haben wir nicht beangelt.


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war zu erahnen das heute nichts geht. Keine bewegung im wasser.


----------



## mathei (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Das war zu erahnen das heute nichts geht. Keine bewegung im wasser.


ja richtig.aber die zeit war halt da. dir viel erfolg für die nacht.
werde morgen auf plattenjagt auf die ostsee.


----------



## Der_Spinner (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, ich melde mich auch mal wieder. #h

Bin grade an der Weser und nachdem ich die ersten Gewitter überstanden habe, hab ich doch tatsächlich meinen PB Zander gefangen. 86cm :l
Mal gucken was noch so geht und Petri n alle Verrückten die bei dem Wetter noch am wasser sind #h


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2014)

Petri !

Am Rhein geht grad nicht viel.
Komische Luft ist heut aufgezogen.

Bis auf den fetten Aaland ging noch nix.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/19/cfcb0128ec82dc1ddebfc5357d7204cb.jpg

Viel Erfolg noch allen. 


P.S.: doch ging noch was. Den Wobbler, den ich letzte Woche abgerissen hab gefangen 
Hat mich sehr gefreut.


----------



## Cassero75 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern, an der Lahn absolut keine Bewegung. Bissanzeiger scharf gestellt und jetzt ne Runde pennen. Viel Glück euch und bis später.


----------



## snofla (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

habe jetzt schon wieder Angst vor zokker seinen weissen Eimer......:m

allen am Wasser Petri Heil


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wad is mid mien emmer.


----------



## Cassero75 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie geil!!


----------



## Cassero75 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade meinen ersten Zander gefangen genommen. 64cm auf Köfi. Ansonsten Totenstille.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum zander. Ist doch mit 64 ein schöner.
Hab auch gerade einen biss. Glaube der hat losgelassen. Man noch warten.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat losgelassen. Danach aber noch ein biss, der aber wieder zu klein ist.


----------



## Cassero75 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja aber Hallo. Na klar ist das ein schöner und ich freue mich sehr darüber. 

Hatte dieses Jahr in Holland einige Aale die es noch nicht einmal als Schnürsenkel geschafft hätten. So winzig und trotzdem sehr kräftig. 

Ansonsten verlief die Nacht sehr ruhig und sehr nebelig. Um Acht wird gepackt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nu geht es los in die Niederlande, yay


----------



## Cassero75 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück. Mein nächstes Ziel wird im Mai, Norwegen sein.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist die nacht auch nix mehr gekommen. Nebel, sichtweite so 20m.
Petri heil in nl bieberpelz


----------



## Cassero75 (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade nen 49er Brassen gezogen.


----------



## Rotes Auge (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann leider erst jetzt ans wasser..... aber mal schauen [emoji16]


----------



## BaRkEeY (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, hatte bisher keine Zeit zu berichten, darum mache ich es jetzt. Ich sitze mal wieder am Kanal, vorgefüttert, auf Karpfen an. Sieht wirklich unscheinbar aus hier, relativ klein und geradlinig. Hatte drei Sorten Boilies und auf Krabbe hats dann um 1 gerummst.  
Darf ich vorstellen? Mein neuer PB 33 Pfund.  Das war wirklich ein nervenaufreibender Drill.. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/20/8044f6fa43ac5a37da71024255482aaf.jpg


----------



## zokker (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum buckligen.


----------



## BaRkEeY (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dank! Allen Mitsitzern noch ein Petri Heil!


----------



## zokker (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Danke. Ich warte bloß noch bis der kahn innen und außen (pesenning) wieder trocken ist, dann düse ich auch ab.


----------



## mathei (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

livebericht war heute nicht drinn. das macht mein handyakku nicht mehr mit. neues lohnt nicht, da es im dezember ein neues gibt.ostsee war super heute und wie konnten reichlich fisch fangen


----------



## BaRkEeY (20. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Musste meine Wochenendsession abbrechen, wegen zu vielen Gewitterwarnungen und einem heftigen Unwetter, welches ich selbst, alleine, zu spüren bekam. Platzregen, Hagel, Windhose, Blitz u. Donner.. das war nicht so spaßig, da mir fast alles um die Ohren flog.

Also nun zu den Fängen:
Es wurden innerhalb von 22 std 2 Karpfen gefangen.
Ein Schuppi, 18 Pfund, sowie mein bereits erwähnter, neuer PB, ein Spiegler von 33 Pfund. 

Das war trotz allen Problemen und Schwierigkeiten irgendwie doch ein gelungener Ansitz. 22 von 48 eigentlich geplanten Stunden wurden geangelt. 

Schade, dass das Wetter so umgeschlagen ist.. ich glaube ich hätte bei konstant gleichem Wetter noch mehr gefangen und würde jetzt auch noch sitzen.

Mal sehen ob ich es nächstes Wochenende wieder probiere, ich hab immer noch eine riesen Lust.

Gruß Barkeey
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/20/bce1c35a2f6b6ce723652f21082fe0a0.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine Güte war Niederlande ein Ärgernis für mich.
Das fing schon mit einer tollen Rolle an. Kaum angekommen, noch alles Nebelig laufe ich in das erstbeste Loch im Boden rein, falle vorne rüber und könnte mich durch eine gekonnte Rolle gerade noch an einem Pfeiler vorbei rollen. Für alle anderen natürlich purer Spaß. Die hatten natürlich auch gleich einen Zander und Barsch an der Angel. Bei mir nichts.
So ging es leider den ganzen Tag weiter. 2 schöne Zander für jeweils einen der Mitangler, ein paar Barsche, ein Hecht und eine Ü40 Barsch für die Dame.
Und Abends wurde es dann noch skuriller, einer von uns hatte einen Lauf und so penetrantes Glück das man es nicht glauben konnte. Der hat fast geheult vor Lachen, so viel Glück hatte der. Wir haben viele Stellen angefahren, dann stelle ich mich an eine Stelle, will gerade einwerfen zieht er eben schneller und wirft mit dem ersten Wurf gleich einen Hecht an Land. Der hat sich nicht mehr eingekriegt und ich hatte den Kaffee auf. Das ganze ist innerhalb von einer halbe Stunde noch 3 weitere male (aber mit Barsch) passiert. Neue Stelle, ich will werfen und er wirft mir in die Bahn und bekommt beim ersten Wurf einen Fisch.
Ich selber hatte nur 2 Bisse und einer davon hat mir den Schwanz vom Gufi abgebissen. Boah war ich angepisst... zur Belustigung der anderen.


Bin dann gestern noch mal an unsere heimischen Gewässer um mal wieder was an der Rute zu spüren ^^. Hatte einen kräftigen Biss, sah dann noch die Welle und konnte den Hecht danach nicht mehr zu packen bekommen. Bin dann ein paar Stunden später hin, direkt den Fisch bekommen (auch kräftig gebissen und ungewöhnlich stark gewehrt) und war dann doch nur ein 40er Hecht -.-'

Wie jedes mal an dem Fluss gab es dann wieder 2 Hechte um die 40cm (und einen Barsch) am Tag. Aber wenigsten Spaß gehabt #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade den ersten Zander in den eigenen Gewässern an der Rute gehabt. Nach einer Weile Drill konnte ich das schöne Exemplar bereits sehen, habe mich wie ein Schneekönig gefreut und dann geht er in dem Moment ab, wo er halb im Kescher lag. Oh man:r


----------



## zokker (24. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri bieberpelz. So was ist hart. Nimm es sportlich, der fisch gewinnt auch mal.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin froh zu wissen, das Köder, Ort und Führung richtig laufen. Gibt Motivation


----------



## zokker (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bin froh zu wissen, das Köder, Ort und Führung richtig laufen. Gibt Motivation



Das wichtigste "die tageszeit" hast du noch vergessen. Zander beißen in manchen gewässern nur zu bestimmten zeiten. Da kannste die uhr nach stellen.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Motivation kannst du jetzt gut gebrauchen


----------



## Daniel SN (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das gleiche Erlebnis hatte ich auch, nur das es bei mir die Handlandung war und nicht der Kescher wo der Bursche dann noch einmal in die Tiefe zog.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Das gleiche Erlebnis hatte ich auch, nur das es bei mir die Handlandung war und nicht der Kescher wo der Bursche dann noch einmal in die Tiefe zog.


Der Fehler lag nicht am Kescher sondern bei meinem Handling aber auch dem Jig-Kopf, der nach dem Drill aufgebogen war.

Das war der einzige Jig Kopf der Sorte und ich weiß nicht einmal wo ich den her habe. Aber ich weiß das es das letzte mal war, wo ich diesen verwendet habe. So groß war der Fisch (60+) nun auch nicht, auch wenn er gute Attacke gemacht hat(starke Strömung), als das er einen normalen Jig-Kopf hätte verbiegen dürfen.

Heute probiere ich es erneut


----------



## A@lrounder (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trotzdem Petri Bieberpelz #6

Ging mir beim letztem Ansitz auch so....Mein erster vermutlich maßiger Hecht beißt, ich krieg die totale flatter, verkack alles was man verkacken kann und der Fisch schlitzt aus.....ABER...er hat auf meinen gepimpten und anscheinend gut geführten Spinner gebissen...Motivationsspritze hoch 100 |wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So lange der Fisch nicht verangelt ist und wieder sicher im Wasser schwimmt - alles Top


----------



## olaft64 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich finde es klasse, dass Du immer weiter machst und Dich nicht runterziehen lässt.

Ich bin noch in der Phase vorher vom ewigen Schneiderlein- aber auch jahrzehntelange Angler an dem Gewässer fangen nicht besser... Meine Zeit kommt jetzt (bzw. am Freitag und Sonntag).

Gruß Olaf


----------



## zokker (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man wurd mir kalt. Hab gerade 1,5h bis zum sack im wasser gestanden. Wt 14,5 grad. Köfis müssen ja sein, sonst kann ich wieder heim fahren. 
Angeln sind  scharf. Jetzt gibt es erstmal einen heißen kaffee.
Wetter ist auch bescheiden. Wind nimmt gerade wieder zu. Na mal sehen was die nacht so bringt. Voraussetzungen sind ganz gut. Ich hab nämlich null erwartungen.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh oh genau wie letztes mal und da lief es auch sehr bescheiden. Ist der erste fisch ein barsch ist ...
Es regnet.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da drücke ich dir mal die Daumen damit es noch klappt.

War auch gerade los. Mit der Savage Gear 3D Trout meinen ersten Versuch und direkt nen 60er Hecht. Der scheint zu laufen, hat auch eine tolle Aktion.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.
Hier ist gerade weltuntergang. Duster, wind hat gedreht, bft 5, regen, anker halter nicht mehr, man man man. 
Auf fotos sieht alles so schön aus.


----------



## soadillusion (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So 15 Minuten am Wasser und schon Besuch  http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/26/3ecfe043cb36f10803ef7523a836d7f2.jpg


----------



## zokker (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal petri. Das geht ja gut los bei dir.
Bei mir außer geschaukel noch nix.


----------



## soadillusion (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, bin ja zum Glück nicht aufn See ^^


----------



## soadillusion (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/26/35141f688c103e07b7446a0048a6b9d2.jpg


Und der nächste. . . 72cm


----------



## zokker (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man man das läuft ja bei dir. Petri.
Mach mal langsamm, sonst mußte ja so früh nach hause.


----------



## soadillusion (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Ja, etwas überraschend auf einen ca 6 cm Köfi. 
Die nächsten gehen zurück. ^^


----------



## phirania (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denn mal dickes Petri...#6#6#6


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. 
Und dir Zokker noch viel Erfolg.

Muss am WE auch endlich wieder raus.


----------



## soadillusion (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/26/236bb8f063700d4e42f223bc216f70e2.jpg

Jemand ne Ahnung was das gewesen sein kann???


----------



## dosenelch (26. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



soadillusion schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/26/236bb8f063700d4e42f223bc216f70e2.jpg
> 
> Jemand ne Ahnung was das gewesen sein kann???





Nessie?


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollhandkrabben


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@karpfenchamp: angel nur mit fisch, ab und zu mal barsch und raubplötz bleibt aber nicht aus. Nehmen die normal vom grund.

Hab ebend bischen übergeduselt bis mich der pieper weckte. Da war es schon zu spät. Eine angel ist durch die anderen zwei durch. Und dann hing noch ein aal dran. 
Mußte alle montagen neu bauen. Bei einer angel ist soviel schnur futsch, da hab ich gleich die ersatzrolle drangeschraubt.


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



soadillusion schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/26/236bb8f063700d4e42f223bc216f70e2.jpg
> S
> Jemand ne Ahnung was das gewesen sein kann???



War das mal ein fisch (einer oder mehrere) und hängt da noch glubber und schleim dran? Sieht ja aus wie im horrorfilm. Ich würde da nicht so dicht ans wasser gehen. Seh bloss zu das du da weg kommst.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Ding?



Bin nun los, mal schauen wie es läuft


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leute das war 100%ein barsch schwarm


----------



## Daniel SN (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker was war denn bei dir los?
Da hat sich der Aal aber mächtig mühe gegeben.


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen gehts wieder auf Brassen und Rotaugen. Mal schauen wie es den fischen gefällt. Bei uns soll ja saugeiles Wetter werden. Wie is es denn bei euch so?


----------



## feederbrassen (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Morgen gehts wieder auf Brassen und Rotaugen. Mal schauen wie es den fischen gefällt. Bei uns soll ja saugeiles Wetter werden. Wie is es denn bei euch so?



Morgen früh um 5 gehts los,Brassen und co. , Wetter soll auch hier#6 werden.


----------



## zokker (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Zokker was war denn bei dir los?
> Da hat sich der Aal aber mächtig mühe gegeben.



Das kannste sagen. Hab eine ganze weile gebraucht, bis die angeln wieder drin waren. 
Liege jetzt auf 8m und angel im mittelwasser. 3, 5, 7m mal sehen. Echoanzeige ist super. Beißt bloss nix. Sind bestimmt plieten und plötze. Naja vieleicht ist ja auch mal was mit zähnen dazwischen.


----------



## Haenger (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz jetzt schon knapp 8 Std. am Wasser! 
Nichts... gar nichts!
4x gezuppelt, das war's. 
Ganz schön zäh heut!
Durchhalten ist angesagt, will heut Abend noch nen Versuch auf Waller starten.

Gruß in die Runde!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute lief gut. 2 Barsche und endlich meinen ersten Zander in den heimischen Gewässern. Zwar nur 39cm aber stolz 

Kollege hatte 2 Barsche, 2 u50 Hechte und am Ende einen unerwarteten Rapfen der ausgestiegen ist.


----------



## Rotes Auge (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch ab 5 Uhr morgens dort


----------



## Daniel SN (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann weiterhin allen viel Erfolg die sich heute am Wasser befinden.


----------



## Molefish (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Leute das war 100%ein barsch schwarm



Aktiv sind die Barsche heute auf jeden Fall. Vorhin mit einem kleinen Gufi auf einem 25g Jiggkopf einen schönen 38er Barsch verhaftet. Für die 40er Marke hat es leider nicht mehr gereicht, aber Spaß gemacht hat der Junge in der Oberweser trotzdem.






Petri allen die heute am Wasser sind!


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2014)

Habs auch wieder ans Wasser geschafft und direkt Besuch bekommen [emoji23] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/27/1aeabc3663e4f2fcf4d0a82f50d54d11.jpg

Petri zu der Kirsche


----------



## shafty262 (27. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Cool. Ich steh auch Regelmäßig zwischen Kühen zu werfen. Manchmal hab ich richtig Angst. [emoji23]


----------



## Rotes Auge (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich fahr jz erst los, weil es hier so dunkel war (um 5) das ich die feederspitze nicht sehen konnte [emoji23]


----------



## zokker (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri,  bei uns war es um 5 Uhr auch noch dunkel, muß wohl am Klimawandel liegen.


----------



## chrischan85 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soo... Ruten sind ausgelegt und nu heißt es warten.

Die Hechte sind fleißig am rauben :q


----------



## Keyless (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo an Alle,
 hier mal ein kleines Bild einer Symbiose zwischen Angler und Tier. Gerade aufgenommen in Amsterdam Hafen. Den Film über den Angler(der hier schon seit Jahren fischt, ich kenn ihn seit 10? Jahren) und ALLES wieder reinschmeisst erspare ich Euch, da würden einige hier Amok laufen. Sein erklärtes Ziel ist 1000km Fisch Strecke in seinem Leben  zu Angeln-nur mal so Anbei. 
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## phirania (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Keyless schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> hier mal ein kleines Bild einer Symbiose zwischen Angler und Tier. Gerade aufgenommen in Amsterdam Hafen. Den Film über den Angler(der hier schon seit Jahren fischt, ich kenn ihn seit 10? Jahren) und ALLES wieder reinschmeisst erspare ich Euch, da würden einige hier Amok laufen. Sein erklärtes Ziel ist 1000km Fisch Strecke in seinem Leben  zu Angeln-nur mal so Anbei.
> Gruss Ulf



Da hat er aber auch Konkurrenz vor Ort..


----------



## phirania (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Habs auch wieder ans Wasser geschafft und direkt Besuch bekommen [emoji23]
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/27/1aeabc3663e4f2fcf4d0a82f50d54d11.jpg
> 
> Petri zu der Kirsche



Moin Dirk
Ist das am Rhein.?
Bin wenn alles klappt vom 17./ 19.10. am Rhein unterwegs.#h


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Moin Dirk
> Ist das am Rhein.?
> Bin wenn alles klappt vom 17./ 19.10. am Rhein unterwegs.#h


 
Jep, Rhein - Raum Duisburg. 
Wenn mir da nix zwischenkommt, werd ich da auch unterwegs sein. Am 17. ist mein letzter, dann hab ich 3 Wochen Urlaub.

Ist auf jeden Fall schonmal vorgemerkt |wavey:


----------



## Rotes Auge (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achtung!: Ich rate euch von den Method feeder körben vonn balzer ab. Schlechte verarbeitung und keine saubere Futterfreigabe. Nach 10 Würfen ist mir das Blei der körbe abgefallen. Bei Beiden!


----------



## Rotes Auge (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/28/379d171985a2107331a055fdf0b6c594.jpg


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine funktionieren einwandfrei


----------



## BaRkEeY (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Meine funktionieren einwandfrei


Meine auch


----------



## Rotes Auge (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji50]


----------



## Rotes Auge (28. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja ich hole mir dann doch wieder welche von Preston,Drennan oder Korum...


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt is die Festivalcampingzeit wirklich vorbei 
Den Sommer 9 Festivals gemacht, rund 5000 Kilometer gefahren und an die 200 liter Bier vernichtet.
Nächstes Wochenende ein indoor-event und übernächstes we ein Zwei-Tages Festival in ner Halle, dann is aber auch erstmal gut.
Heute Nachmittag gehts dann endlich mal wieder ans Wasser


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wird auch Zeit du Flöte, nicht das du dann wieder aus der Versenkung verschwindest ^^


----------



## SveMa (29. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze jetzt seit gut drei Stunden am Baakenhafen und außer zwei Knaberreien ist noch nichts hängen geblieben - naja, Hauptsache die Rutenspitze hat schon gezittert, dann wird das bestimmt noch was


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unser See war bis gestern seit 1 woche gesperrt, damit sich die forellen einleben können, um jetzt ganz in puffmanier zu hunderten gefangen und mitgenommen werden können. Dementsprechend voll wars auch mit leuten, die man eben immer nur zum forellengeiern sieht. So viele fragende Blicke hab ich noch nie gekriegt... Ich versuch nämlich mit Handgroßen Gummifischen Forellen zu fangen 
Jackson, the shad in forellendekor. Hängen geblieben is kein Hecht, 5 Attacken hatte ich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Unser See war bis gestern seit 1 woche gesperrt


Jetzt weiß ich wieder was ich gerträumt hatte. Hatte einen Albtraum wo alle Gewässer für eine Woche gesperrt waren und ich war total verwirrt was ich denn in der Zeit nur machen solle |bigeyes


Das Abangeln in Puffmanier kenne ich noch von meinem alten Verein aus. In diesem Verein bekommt man es nicht mit, ka ob es so etwas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ich gestern ganz vergessen hatte:
Normal sin die recht scheu und immer sofort weg, die ließ sich aber nicht stören:


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein bischen Barben ärgern. Strömung is echt brutal, unter 160g geht garnichts..
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/30/c4040036baf9c2fb68c3674053dad548.jpg


----------



## feederbrassen (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut ,wie heisst das Rinnsal auf dem Bild ?|supergri


----------



## feederbrassen (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum dem schönen Hecht.#6


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nanana auch wen du Raubfischangler bist, die Köderfische sind keine KOTaugen

[emoji6] [emoji23] 

Konnte nicht anders


----------



## phirania (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Tschuldigung mein Fehler. War natürlich ne Kotfeder.



Dreimal duch die Furche gezogen laufen die am besten.....:q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2014)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> @Trollwut ,wie heisst das Rinnsal auf dem Bild ?|supergri







Main hinter ner Staustufe.

Bin dann nochmal an den See gefahren und wollte das ein oder andere Hechtchen fangen, aber nichtmal nen Anfasser oder Nachläufer gehabt.

Trotzdem kein Schneider 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/30/c7f5be3cb72b07a4ea6d915fcda39cbf.jpg


----------



## feederbrassen (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die Info,hatte mir schon fast gedacht das es der Main ist .Sieht schmal aus.|bigeyes
Zu der Grundel sag ich nix.:q


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. September 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Tschuldigung mein Fehler. War natürlich ne Kotfeder.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri
Vor allem der Hecht hatte eine echt tolle Farbe.

Zander auf Ansitz nehme ich an? Schönes Tier


----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Yes Ansitz natürlich
> 
> Petri dank.
> 
> Heute Nacht noch Besuch gehabt. Der Igel wohnt jetzt hier http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/09/30/874eafbdfd2bd7d0b362c0f1876aae8d.jpg



Da mußt du aber aufpassen das der nicht mit in den Schlafsack hüpft...:q
Oder er sich in der Rutentasche einbaut,ist mir mal passiert.
Hab ich erst beim auspacken im Keller bemerkt.
Der durfte dann auch gleich bei mir überwintern,und ging wohlgenährt im Frühling in die Freiheit.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Da mußt du aber aufpassen das der nicht mit in den Schlafsack hüpft...:q


Wenn er ihn selber macht, dann muss er nur noch die Salzstangen in den Schlafsack werfen.... ahhhh, lassen wir das |bigeyes


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh ne... Kopfkino.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz jetzt bei nem karpfenangler am main. Er hat eben nen schönen 29-pfünder erwischt. Ich hätte gern nen zander


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute 2 Barsche, ein größerer der ausgestiegen ist und 1 kleiner Hecht


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lirum, larum, löffelstil, ein schöner zander ist mein ziel
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/02/4b73f688d545afd27ca1da037d65c597.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Lirum, larum, löffelstil, ein schöner zander ist mein Ziel


Drücke dir die Daumen 
Meins war es auch und hat endloch geklappt


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mor wars nix, aber kein wunder bei dem schlechtrn bestand. Petri dir!


----------



## KleinerWaller (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So wir sind mit dem Wohnmobil nach Feierabend (20uhr) ans Wasser gefahren. Gerade den ersten Köderfisch gefangen. Großes Rotauge.. da freut sich der Hecht bestimmt! Auf wurm geht gar nichts! Mal schauen was die nacht und der nächste Tag so bringt


----------



## Haenger (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade eben ne echt schöne Nase vorm Kescher verloren...
Ich hab echt 'nen Antilauf die letzte Zeit! [emoji20]


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Gerade eben ne echt schöne Nase vorm Kescher verloren...
> Ich hab echt 'nen Antilauf die letzte Zeit! [emoji20]



Bei Deinem Nicknamen nur zu verständlich.


----------



## Haenger (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bei Deinem Nicknamen nur zu verständlich.


Höhö [emoji6]


----------



## Haenger (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich würde mir grad wünschen ich hätte meine Spinnrute mitgenommen...
Hier sind grad dermaßen fette Rapfen am jagen [emoji15] 
Sowas hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gesehen!


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt schon eingepackt hast wundert mich nicht, dass du nichts fängst. Krieg vor 1 Uhr selten Bisse.




Bei uns is 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang immer vorbei. Da bleibt maximal noch n Aal hängen. Aber bei dem geringen Bestand im See eh kein Wunder, Is halt n Hecht und kein Zandergewässer


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/79a23a18184304bf858454ca3d592a4e.jpg


Ultra geil!
Erst 2 Gechte verlorn und dann entschneidert mich ein Zander aus dem See. Hätt ich nie erwartet!!
64cm

War eigentlich auf Hecht los


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tollwut, sehen ganz schön dunkel aus, Eure Zander.


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/03/79a23a18184304bf858454ca3d592a4e.jpg
> 
> 
> Ultra geil!
> ...



petri. rute sieht mir nach ner abu veritas aus. geile aktion das teil.


----------



## Kaka (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vendetta, nicht veritas


----------



## Der_Spinner (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erstmal n paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute gemacht und 2 barsche gefangen, untypisch für das gewässer hier. barsch zurück gesetzt und auf einmal kommt n halbeüchsiger hecht ausm Schilf und packten sich, da hab ich mich vielleicht erschreckt #t Der hat dann die nächsten 20min neben mir versucht den Barsch  runter zu würgen, hoffentlich isser nicht erstickt #d


----------



## Der_Spinner (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier der Hecht mit Barsch:


----------



## Trollwut (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.
Ja, is eine Vendetta, die hat unter mir auch schon ganz schön gelitten, aber bisher alles klaglos mitgemacht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kaka schrieb:


> Vendetta, nicht veritas



Denke ich auch. Die Veritas habe ich zumindest noch nie in Kork-Ausführung gesehen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Grüße vom Norwegian Hellcamp 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/04/ed6077cb77a630e615ade73a0baa852e.jpg


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker ist auch wieder dabei. Wassertemp ist wieder auf 16,5 grad gestiegen. Soll zwar nichts gehen hab ich gehört, aber werden mal sehen. Wetter ist ja herrlich.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Größenwahnsinniger barsch.


----------



## Haenger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Harakiri Grundel...


----------



## Haenger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zuhause ist's eben doch am schönsten... [emoji3] 
Nebenbei noch zwei schöne Brassen zum Welsangeln gefangen, 'n kühles Bier, Worschtbrot... Was will man mehr! [emoji1]


----------



## Jose (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Harakiri Grundel...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 225069



schau mal da: gerissene grundeln 
passt dein bild sehr gut rein #6


----------



## Haenger (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> schau mal da: gerissene grundeln
> passt dein bild sehr gut rein #6


Da hing 5 min. vorher noch 'n kleines Rotauge dran...
Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen dass ein Barsch zugepackt hat, dann sowas.
Beim Kunstköderangeln ist das nichts neues für mich, aber so jetzt!?
Plagegeister!


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste fast selbstmörder. Der überlebt's aber auch.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Goldener oktober. Die heiße zeit beginnt.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und, einer noch.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Goldener oktober. Die heiße zeit beginnt.


Schön zokker du Kaffee ich jetzt Bier

petri heil

mfg nobbi


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für ein Tag heute 
100te Angeltag und es ging zu dritt auf eine Tour in die Niederlande von früh morgens bis spät Abends.
Direkt angekommen der erste Testwurf knallt es auch sofort, Zander blieb nicht hängen. Und es gab einige weitere Bisse und kurz darauf eine Grundel#c
Damit hätte ich nun überhaupt nicht mit gerechnet.

Leider war es das dann auch und bis Abends, bis auf wenige Bisse, nichts mehr. Kollege hatte nur einen Zander und einen Aussteiger und die dritte Person hatte nicht. Auch alle anderen Angler waren am klagen das es heute so mies lief.

War aber auch warm. Da liefen einige im Badeanzug und waren sogar im Wasser.... im Oktober


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na petri brauch man dann wohl nicht zu wünschen, bei der miesen ausbeute. Baden war ich gestern auch in der ostsee, wenn man schon mal da ist, 16 grad sind doch noch ok. 
Hab ebend meine angel kontrolliert. Kleiner aal und eine raubplötze hingen dran, haben keinen meter schnur genommen.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mond geht unter. Und nach langer zeit mal wieder einen ordendlichen run gehabt. Über ein kilo hat er gut.


----------



## mathei (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der unermüdliche aaljäger. petri zokker


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Freut mich das da bei dir noch was gegangen ist, Petri 

P.S. Für meinen Geschmack könnte man eh zu jeder Jahreszeit schwimmen, ist ja auch gesund bei kälte.

Jetzt geht es wieder nach NL aber andere Stellen.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Danke, hab mich wieder ins tiefe gelegt. Als ich die angeln heute morgen rausnahm sah es so aus.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahr. Ist nix mehr gekommen.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, daheim vom Geburtstach der Oma, wieder ziemlich nüchtern, dann kann ioch jetzt nochma 1, 2 runden um den see latschen, vllt. noch einen Zander erwischen


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander war es nich, dafür 2 für den See gute Barsche. 2 kleinere Hechte hab ich noch verlorn
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/70f9e587cfc524097047375e0a4f3039.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/05/7dce894ac95529eca7fad8ab6a5acd21.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri !


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wochenende war wirklich alles andere als Fängig und mittlerweile wieder körperlich sehr erschöpft ^^
Nix gefangen außer der Grundel und einem Hechtlein das nicht größer war.


----------



## Daniel1983 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!

Trollwut was das für eine Rute?


----------



## RayZero (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Trollwut was das für eine Rute?



Abu Garcia Vendetta

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...uten/abu-garcia-vendetta-spin-rute/detail.jsf


----------



## Trollwut (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Korrekt. In 2,10m, wg -30g.
Wird bei mir auf Zander, Barsch, Hecht und Rapfen eingesetzt und ziemlich misshandelt. Ü70 Rapfen durch ordentliche Strömung kurbeln etc. 
Alles klaglos mitgemacht, bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Korrekt. In 2,10m, wg -30g.
> Wird bei mir auf Zander, Barsch, Hecht und Rapfen eingesetzt und ziemlich misshandelt. Ü70 Rapfen durch ordentliche Strömung kurbeln etc.
> Alles klaglos mitgemacht, bin sehr zufrieden


Jo.
Hab die 15-40 in 2,70.
Die macht schon ordentlich was mit und kann was ab.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe die selbe als 2t Rute, die aber momentan als Hauptrute herhalten muss. Ganz ordentlich


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

habe beide im einsatz, wobei die 2,70er jetzt entsorgt wird. ring gebrochen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> habe beide im einsatz, wobei die 2,70er jetzt entsorgt wird. ring gebrochen.


Deshalb gleich entsorgen? Die lässt sich doch Kostengünstig reparieren?
Beim A oder B Teil?


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Deshalb gleich entsorgen? Die lässt sich doch Kostengünstig reparieren?
> Beim A oder B Teil?



Unterteil. lohnt nicht


----------



## Haenger (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

12 Rotaugen und eine mittelgroße Brasse in 90 min.
Mission Köderfisch erfolgreich abgeschlossen.[emoji2]


----------



## Trollwut (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 gute Barsche für den See gefangen und einen großen Hecht verloren. Ich habs jetzt glaub ich echt raus


----------



## Haenger (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit was?
Mit  dem Hecht verlieren??


----------



## Trollwut (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach quatsch, hechte fängt man bei uns wie hänger, das is nichts besonderes. Ich rede von dem barsch- und zanderzuppeln


----------



## Haenger (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns gehen dir die letzte Zeit beim Barsch zuppeln immer öfter die Schwarzmeergenossen an den Haken. :-/
Mal ein Positiv- und Negativbeispiel von gestern.
Waren dann aber insgesamt 4 Barsche und ebenfalls ein verlorener Hecht kurz vorm Landgang ;-)


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Haenger schrieb:


> Bei uns gehen dir die letzte Zeit beim Barsch zuppeln immer öfter die Schwarzmeergenossen an den Haken. :-/
> Mal ein Positiv- und Negativbeispiel von gestern.
> Waren dann aber insgesamt 4 Barsche und ebenfalls ein verlorener Hecht kurz vorm Landgang ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 225171
> ...



Das war aber eine Selbstmörder Grundel,so wie es aussieht..:q
Petri an alle Fänger.#6


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tada! 


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/9e103c9f3cfd29c4cb5e172159743802.jpg


----------



## kernell32 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Link aus Ocarina of Time wusste schon vorher wie es richtig muss


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, sitz heut Abend mal da an, wo ich die Tage mim Gufi erfolgreich war. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/4de80fed5868b0375cc2aa194755ac76.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der seltsamste zander den ich je gefangen hab
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/a68a1da3bd49b562e8fa518d648c9f60.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also bissmäßig kann ich mich nich beschwern. Eben schon wieder n biss gehabt, den spuren auf dem fetzen nach wars wieder so ein räucherofenköstling


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie groß war der Waller? 
Bei mir heute nichts, absolut tote Hose aber echt kalt


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schätzungsweise 55, 60. hab keinen meter dabei. Aber perfekte größe für den ofen


----------



## phirania (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schätzungsweise 55, 60. hab keinen meter dabei. Aber perfekte größe für den ofen



Na denn mal Petri
Glaube ich muß mal vorbei kommen und mir Räucher Wels abholen....:q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri
> 
> Glaube ich muß mal vorbei kommen und mir Räucher Wels abholen....:q:q:q







Jaja, fisch wollen se alle, aber mit mir angeln gehn will niemand. 
Der see hat jetzt ne leichte strömung, woher auch immer, es nieselt und seit ner stunde hat sich nix mehr getan. Wenn bis 11 nix mehr passiert pack ich zam


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Booom.
Zielfisch. Und was ein geiler Biss. Erst nur gaaaanz vorsichtig nichmal nen Meter Schnur genommen und dann 50 Meter runtergerissen!
Fääät
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/07/522f25c4cfe79bf26e125b91d26cae30.jpg


----------



## phirania (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zielfisch erwischt .
Dickes Petri.#6


----------



## Casso (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur gut dass du nicht schon um 11 alles eingepackt hast! Aufrichtiges Petri zu dem tollen Fisch! #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja geil, Petri Trollwut. Das freut mich 
Wie groß war der denn, das der 50 Meter Schnur gezogen hat?

Bei mir waren die bisherigen Zander immer nur kurz am ziehen, danach haben die sich träge in den Kescher ziehen lassen ^^


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.
54cm.
War aber ja auch ansitzen und hab den erstmal Schnur in Sicherheit gewogen und Schnur nehmen lassen.
Hatte insgesamt 5 Bisse, alle auf den Fischfetzen am Grund. Muss demnächst mal mit feinerem Gerät hin, war jetzt nur zu faul und hab die Karpfenruten genommen. Hatte außerdem nur nich 1er Aalhaken an 40er Schnur


----------



## Shortay (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder karpfenansitz, hoffentlich diesmal mit erfolg!


----------



## Shortay (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/08/3ed13f58ad32e8757c137db38a0a0503.jpg ja ich weiss das pod steht krumm, gibt bald en neues


----------



## Shortay (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/08/cc52148083d8e358a8389b493a1125d1.jpg beim zusammenpacken und einholen der ersten rute schießt er los, geil! 72cm, schätze 7-8 kg wurd aber nicht gewogen. Yeah! Nach 8-9 vergeblichen sessions an dem see ....


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Schuppi ! Petri dazu #6


----------



## Rotes Auge (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So lang und nicht so "dick"


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Shortay schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/08/cc52148083d8e358a8389b493a1125d1.jpg beim zusammenpacken und einholen der ersten rute schießt er los, geil! 72cm, schätze 7-8 kg wurd aber nicht gewogen. Yeah! Nach 8-9 vergeblichen sessions an dem see ....



Zur Abwechslung mal ein schöner Friedfisch. Finde diese dickbäuchigen, verformten Karpfen so hässlich #h


----------



## Shortay (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke! Ja da geb ich dir recht rayzero


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum schön langen Schuppi. Auch ich hab viel lieber lange als Fette 

Bin schon wieder total heiß, kann kaum warten bisses Abend wird, damit ich los kann


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri zum schön langen Schuppi. Auch ich hab viel lieber lange als Fette
> 
> Bin schon wieder total heiß, kann kaum warten bisses Abend wird, damit ich los kann



Frauen oder Fische,,,,,?


----------



## Wogner Sepp (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn ich mal ne Frau find, die mich so scharf wie Angeln macht, wird die geheiratet.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Frauen oder Fische,,,,,?



Naja, der Vorteil von Dicken liegt ja auf der Hand: Fühlt sich alles an wie Titte :m


----------



## Wogner Sepp (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hattest du schon mal Sex?
Liest sich sehr nach Überkompensation...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr seltsame Frage für ein Angelforum.
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich bin nicht eben unerfahren, wenn du das wissen wolltest |wavey:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, wenn man sich deinen Post und deine Siggi anschaut.
Egal, bin schon wieder weg...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Naja, der Vorteil von Dicken liegt ja auf der Hand: Fühlt sich alles an wie Titte :m


Schleimige Titte? #c



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich deinen Post und deine Siggi anschaut.
> Egal, bin schon wieder weg...


Kleine Späßchen sollte man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sone Wallerwampe fühlt sich in der Tat wien Mops an


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Sone Wallerwampe fühlt sich in der Tat wien Mops an



Taste du mal weiter an Fischen rum...|rolleyes


----------



## Wogner Sepp (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab leider keine so wie du


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Taste du mal weiter an Fischen rum...|rolleyes



:vik:Ich schmeiss mich weg.:q:q:q #6


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/09/83e9de22c39902b71d628b39d5d8e1d7.jpg[/IMG

Glaubt mir jetzt zwar keiner, aber ich hab eben nen waller direkt am Ufer gesehn. Ca. 1,20 lang und direkt vor den füßen. Stand einfach dumm in der gegend rum. Extra mit vorsichtigen schritten zum auto, aber bis ich mit der spinnrute da war, war er natürlich weg :(


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben n Anfasserchen auf den Fetzen gehabt, aber das wars auch. Den Bissspuren und dem rauhen Vorfach nach ein Hecht.
Die kleine Glocke an Äffchen hat mir den Biss verraten, war nämlich grad am Forumlesen 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/09/0b564c1febf0d50cfd77bca22ff277fc.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Biss, wieder los gelassen. Nehm das nächste mal glaub ich echt die feederrute


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hoffentlich nicht!!!!!


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Feederfreak 100 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht!!!!!


Was spricht den dagegen ?


----------



## Trollwut (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und der nächste, schon wieder losgelassen. SCHEIxxE
Sowas nervt


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe mich grad köstlich amüsiert auf der letzten Seite!!!
Einfach nur Porno im wahrsten sinne des Wortes... Danke dafür.


----------



## RayZero (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Sepp wieder  
Mit der Naivität bist du tatsächlich als Troll geboren #h


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle fänger und nichtfänger und an die rumtaster meinetwegen auch.
Wetter ist ja noch ganz ok für okt. Mal sehen ob die aale noch aktiv sind.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch.
Mein Angeln hat genau 3 Würfe gedauert, da war auch meine letzte Rute im Eimer. Meine Fresse - was bin ich auch ein Tollpatsch -.-'


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beim Auswerfen war auf einmal ein Kollege hinter mir. Habe ich leider nicht gesehen. Gufi blieb im Arm/Pullover hängen, es machte kurz knack und auf einmal war das A-Teil im Wasser. Der Köder hing an seinem Pullover, die Schnur war am Knoten gerissen und dadurch konnte wohl das A-Teil den Weg ins Wasser nehmen.
Ich vermute das ich Idiot das A-teil nicht ordentlich draufgesetzt habe, ist mir bei der Vendetta bereits einmal mehr passiert. Allerdings war da noch die Schnur dran.

Naja, Shit happens. Ich wollte eh für nächsten Monat sparen und eine neue Rute holen. Nun muss die Steuerrückzahlung herhalten. Lehrgeld ^^


P.S. So wirklich konnte mein Kollege und ich uns das aber auch nicht erklären.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei der nächsten nimmst sekundenkleber.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist das geil, der himmel brennt.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das gab es früher auch nicht. Soviel kleine aale auf fisch.


----------



## mathei (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

unermüdlich der zokker.wünsche maximalen erfolg. ich werd morgen auf die ostsee.


----------



## Erdmännchen (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?


Geht sonst teilweise schneller als man denkt, eine Rute von mir ist mal bei einem leichten Unterhandwurf mit einem Miniwobbler gebrochen. Mitten im Wurf knickte das A-Teil plötzlich durch. Muss wohl vorher irgendwie ein kleiner Riss entstanden sein.
Schönes Bild, scheint ja auch noch einiges bei dir auf dem Wasser los zu sein. Dann lass heute mal die Plötzen und Barsche schwimmen und zieh die armdicken Gesellen raus.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na armdick ist er nicht aber so um die 65cm hat er gut. Davor hatte ich noch einen kleinen so knapp 50. Hab gerade wieder einen biss. Seit der mond scheint beißen sie.


----------



## RayZero (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurze Aal-Laien Frage: wieso tut man die Schlängler  in einen Eimer? Leben die da noch? Wenn ja wieso werden sie nach dem Fang nicht gleich abgeschlagen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast schon mal einen aal getötet? Das geht im boot nicht. Zu große sauerei.


----------



## d0ni (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich zurück von Montage!!

Ab ans Wasser, Petri allen die draussen sind!


----------



## d0ni (11. Oktober 2014)

-----


----------



## d0ni (11. Oktober 2014)

Und schon am Zittern und die Pumpe geht

Direkt am Ufer hatn Meterhecht gebissen, Bremse war relativ straff eingestellt... keine Chance


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie keine Chance?


----------



## shafty262 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dadurch das die Bremse so dicht war konnte der Fisch nicht gehakt werden denke ich mal. Ist häufig das Problem bei Bissen kurz vor den Füßen. Hatte heute genau das gleiche war aber zum Glück bei mir kein Meterhecht.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

Versteh ich immer noch nicht.

Haken und Anhieb geht doch mit geschlossener Bremse grade gut?


----------



## d0ni (11. Oktober 2014)

Anhieb ging, aber der is dann gut abgegangen.

Rute runter, Bremse aufmachen und dann hat ers schon geschafft loszuschütteln ^^


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mist das is ärgerlich. aber kommt bestimmt nochmal, du weisst ja wo sie sich rumtreibt ^^


----------



## shafty262 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja aber bei nem richtig kräftigen Gegner kann dir z.B. die schnur reissen.Oder der Hecht schüttelt sich beim Sprung los da er zu schnell an die Oberfläche gepumpt wurde. Für nen sicheren Anhieb reichen sehr scharfe Haken und nen leichter Schlag.


----------



## d0ni (11. Oktober 2014)

Jop ich geh da gleich nochmal hin, vll wirds ja was

Mal guckn ob er den Meter überhaupt ganz knackt, war jetz kein 1,20 Riese


----------



## shafty262 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn son Vieh kurz vor den Füßen beisst und voll in dei zugedrehte Bremse geht, kann man nicht mehr anhauen, da die Rute schon so ausgelastet ist.
So kotzt er den Köder einfach wieder aus.
Besser wärs in so ner Situation mit ner sanfteren Bremse und mehrmaligem Anhauen.
Aber wer kann das schon ahnen...


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/5c49c35d86e63d71d93a5bb7e195b9e2.jpg
Auf dropshot mit Wurm die blöde ^^


----------



## Molefish (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/9815c663ecf6fa8a9b568cfa312a9cf5.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/5509c45274b503c105e3075867e7658d.jpg

Kann mir evtl. jemand bei der Friedfischbestimmung helfen? Ist das ein großes Rotauge, eine Karausche, ein Giebel oder etwas ganz Anderes?

Hat auf Wurm und Bienenmade beim Aalangeln gebeissen. Besten Gruß!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ein Wallerköfi in perfekter Größe! Ein Rotauge.


Petri allen Fängern, ich bin mal wieder auf Festival 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/11/23d42b96a81e2048ea8dfd98d2de854b.jpg


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wenn son Vieh kurz vor den Füßen beisst und voll in dei zugedrehte Bremse geht, kann man nicht mehr anhauen, da die Rute schon so ausgelastet ist.



Petri Jungs!


Mit was für Spielzeug fischt du denn?


----------



## Molefish (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ein Wallerköfi in perfekter Größe! Ein Rotauge.




Rotauge nehme ich auch an. Wallerköfi... Wie fies xD Habe den Jungen wieder  schwimmen lassen 

Gruß!


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Petri Jungs!
> 
> 
> Mit was für Spielzeug fischt du denn?



80g Minimum. 

Was für Spielzeug fängst du denn?


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein sogenannter Raubplötz. Hab ich jetzt schon öfter auf Köfi beim Aalangeln gehabt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> 80g Minimum.
> 
> Was für Spielzeug fängst du denn?



Teilweise schwerer, teilweise leichter-ich habe allerdings auch keine Probleme, 'nen großen Hecht direkt unter'm Boot anzuhauen...

Wenn man seit zig Jahren auf die Bodden zum spielen fährt...:g


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Petri Jungs!
> 
> 
> Mit was für Spielzeug fischt du denn?




Das hab ich mir auch gedacht, aber naja wollte keinen Streit anzetteln :>




Molefish schrieb:


> Rotauge nehme ich auch an. Wallerköfi... Wie fies xD Habe den Jungen wieder  schwimmen lassen
> 
> Gruß!




Toller Fisch. Petri heil dazu! 
Könnte auch ein hybride sein denk ich mir aufgrund der schuppengrösse. 
Würd den auch zum Hechten gerne haben wollen :]




Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> 80g Minimum.
> 
> Was für Spielzeug fängst du denn?




Was für Schnur etc denn? Mir kommt das ganze Spanisch vor und nein ich fang kein Spielzeug.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ging ja darum wenn ein großer Hecht in die stramme Bremse knallt und abrauscht.
Je nach Bremseinstellung und Gerät kann man dann die Rute nicht mehr heben und anhauen.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Es ging ja darum wenn ein großer Hecht in die stramme Bremse knallt und abrauscht.
> Je nach Bremseinstellung und Gerät kann man dann die Rute nicht mehr heben und anhauen.



Bei nem grossen Hecht hebst du da nichts mehr und wenn die Bremse zu ist tust du deinen Kopf am besten wegdrehen ,falls der Wobbler oder sonstwas dir endgegenfliegt.....


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sag ich doch man.

EDIT: ich red ja von wirklich guten Fischen an Standard-Hechtgerät (4000er und 80g+)


----------



## Molefish (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Toller Fisch. Petri heil dazu!
> Könnte auch ein hybride sein denk ich mir aufgrund der schuppengrösse.




Raubplötz, Rotauge, passt alles gut. Ich vermute auch irgend eine Hybridform...

Falls sich hier ein Friedfischexperte tummelt, kann er gerne noch einmal sein Statement abgeben 

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ich werde meine großen Fische auch weiterhin am Boot anhauen, daß ist nämlich die "Kampfentfernung", auf die bei mir ca. jeder dritte Fisch einsteigt und je größer, desto wichtiger ein knackiger Anhieb, Winkel schaixegal.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Molefish schrieb:


> Raubplötz, Rotauge, passt alles gut. Ich vermute auch irgend eine Hybridform...
> 
> Falls sich hier ein Friedfischexperte tummelt, kann er gerne noch einmal sein Statement abgeben
> 
> Besten Gruß!



Ist ein astreines Rotauge und sonst nix.#6


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also ich werde meine großen Fische auch  weiterhin am Boot anhauen, daß ist nämlich die "Kampfentfernung", auf  die bei mir ca. jeder dritte Fisch einsteigt und je größer, desto  wichtiger ein knackiger Anhieb, Winkel schaixegal.




Wie gesagt, je nach Bremseinstellung und Gerät.
Mit 4kg-Bremse an ner 80g Rute machst du garnix mehr, wenn ein Fisch abzeiht.

Teste doch mal: stell die Bremse auf 1,2,3,4 kg, mach die Schnur irgendwo fest und versuch die Bremse mit deinen Hechtruten auszulösen.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, je nach Bremseinstellung und Gerät.
> Mit 4kg-Bremse an ner 80g Rute machst du garnix mehr, wenn ein Fisch abzeiht.
> 
> Teste doch mal: stell die Bremse auf 1,2,3,4 kg, mach die Schnur irgendwo fest und versuch die Bremse mit deinen Hechtruten auszulösen.


Er fischt vom Boot aus.Da verpufft sehr viel beim Anschlag.
Ist was ganz anderes als vom Ufer aus.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, je nach Bremseinstellung und Gerät.
> Mit 4kg-Bremse an ner 80g Rute machst du garnix mehr, wenn ein Fisch abzeiht.




Aha...

Ich glaube, du hast keine richtige Vorstellung, was 4kg Bremskraft bedeuten...



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Er fischt vom Boot aus.Da verpufft sehr viel beim Anschlag.
> Ist was ganz anderes als vom Ufer aus.



Aha...


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr macht mich fertig
ich könnt euch|splat2:

EDIT:
Doch hab ich. Das ist extrem viel.
Ich hab ma einen draufbekommen, der hat mir bei nachgemessenen 3.6kg gemütlich Schnur gezogen, wie es ihm gepasst hat.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, je nach Bremseinstellung und Gerät.
> Mit 4kg-Bremse an ner 80g Rute machst du garnix mehr, wenn ein Fisch abzeiht.
> 
> Teste doch mal: stell die Bremse auf 1,2,3,4 kg, mach die Schnur irgendwo fest und versuch die Bremse mit deinen Hechtruten auszulösen.




Frage der Schnur würd ich sagen. Bei ner angemessenen Geflecht Schnur, sollte Bremse zu bei 4kg Bremskraft nicht reichen um die Schnur zu sprengen.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich fertig
> ich könnt euch|splat2:
> 
> EDIT:
> ...




Ja wo ist denn das Problem wenn er Schnur zieht? In dem Fall ist Bremse zu doch wie Bremse eingestellt. 

Die Erklärung vom User der den Hecht verloren hat ist für mich plausibel. Deine Aussagen stoßen bei mir auf Unverständnis.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es kommt ja auch auf den Winkel an.
Wenn er weiter weg ist kann man schon besser Druck aufbauen, wenn er dir vor den Füsen einsteigt müsstest du die Rute entlasten und gerade über die Rolle anhaun.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja und wenn der Hecht in nem uboot sitzt hat man gar keine Chance. Besonders wenn er nen Torpedo abfeuert. 

Was ich damit sagen will, die Diskussion driftet in Blödsinn ab und ich kann nicht mehr nachvollziehen was du meinen könntest. Anhauen über die Rolle? Angelst du mit Circle hooks?


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> wenn er dir vor den Füsen einsteigt müsstest du die Rute entlasten und gerade über die Rolle anhaun.



Häääää ?|bigeyes


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr seid so trollig|bla:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Doch hab ich. Das ist extrem viel.
> Ich hab ma einen draufbekommen, der hat mir bei nachgemessenen 3.6kg gemütlich Schnur gezogen, wie es ihm gepasst hat.




Wenn das stimmt, war das ein GT als Hecht verkleidet |bigeyes haste den bekommen?

Ich habe bei Bremskraft noch nie nachgemessen, laut Hersteller sollten meine 4000er Penn-Rollen iwas um die 4 kg haben, wenn die komplett zugeknallt sind, zieht da nichts mehr ab...


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier los ist. Jeder einigermaßen erfahrene Spinnfischer weiß doch das Hechte die kurz vor den Füßen beißen sehr oft verloren gehen, egal was man für eine Rute verwendet.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was hier los ist. Jeder einigermaßen erfahrene Spinnfischer weiß doch das Hechte die kurz vor den Füßen beißen sehr oft verloren gehen, egal was man für eine Rute verwendet.




Ich weiß das ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber passieren kann es natürlich. 

Auf die Ausführungen von wogner Sepp kann ich mir allerdings keinen Reim machen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den hab ich leider nicht bekommen. Der ist abgedampft, um die Boje rum und abgerissen. 
Son Typ, der schon mehrfach das Vergnügen hatte die Omi drillen zu dürfen, nat. auch merhmals abgerissen, hat ihn dann beim 4x, nach tackleupgrade, rausbekommen.
36pfd hatte der. Die setzen einfach ihre Masse ein, bisschen anschieben, dann kommt man schon davon.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gut jetzt wird ein Schuh draus. Wenn Hindernisse im Wasser sind kann ich das nachvollziehen. Aber davon war vorher nie die Rede. 
Und in der nähe von Hindernissen mit ner 80g Rute auf 18 Kilo Krokos angeln ist wie Stippen auf Marlin.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für ein Troll.|supergri


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war ja da garnicht auf ihn aus.
War mit der 80g-Rute zandern.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist Angeln .Man weiss nie was da kommt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ging hier aber nicht um iwelche Ausnahmefische, von denen man mal gehört hat, sondern um Anhieb auf kurze Distanz, den man tunlichst auch mit krummer Rute noch setzen sollte, egal, ob da noch was hebt oder nicht, und damit gehe ich jetzt ein' heben.

Cheers Männers


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um was gings?^^


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ehrlich gesagt nicht, aber passieren kann es natürlich.
> 
> Auf die Ausführungen von wogner Sepp kann ich mir allerdings keinen Reim machen.



Hechte die kurz vor den Füßen beißen sind meist Nachläufer die dann doch noch spitz zupacken weil der Köder die Geschwingigkeit oder die Tauchtiefe ändert. Sitzt der Haken dann doch, explodieren die Hechte förmlich und schütteln sich oft wieder frei. Wer hier behauptet er setzt noch einen kontrollierten Anschlag wenn der Hecht 2-3m vor der Rutenspitze zuschlägt, der spinnt.


----------



## nordbeck (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hechte die kurz vor den Füßen beißen sind meist Nachläufer die dann doch noch spitz zupacken weil der Köder die Geschwingigkeit oder die Tauchtiefe ändert. Sitzt der Haken dann doch, explodieren die Hechte förmlich und schütteln sich oft wieder frei. Wer hier behauptet er setzt noch einen kontrollierten Anschlag wenn der Hecht 2-3m vor der Rutenspitze zuschlägt, der spinnt.




Uferangeln und tauchtiefe ändern? 

Naja macht das mal.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hechte die kurz vor den Füßen beißen sind meist Nachläufer die dann doch noch spitz zupacken weil der Köder die Geschwingigkeit oder die Tauchtiefe ändert. Sitzt der Haken dann doch, explodieren die Hechte förmlich und schütteln sich oft wieder frei. Wer hier behauptet er setzt noch einen kontrollierten Anschlag wenn der Hecht 2-3m vor der Rutenspitze zuschlägt, der spinnt.




Danke ! So ist es auch .#6


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man, ich wär sehr erfreut, wenn hier einige ihre Tonart ändern könnten.

Ich kenn das: man ist gerade im begriff den Köder ausm Wasser zu heben und genau dann knallen sie drauf.


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Nordbeck: Ja warum nicht? Hab schon oft direkt beim rausheben Anschläge bekommen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hechte die kurz vor den Füßen beißen sind meist Nachläufer die dann doch noch spitz zupacken weil der Köder die Geschwingigkeit oder die Tauchtiefe ändert.
> 
> Richtig, so wie fast jeder beißende Hecht vorher mal ein Nachläufer war, egal, wo er nun zugreift, und die packen auch nicht signifikant "spitzer" zu als weiter draußen.
> 
> ...



Was hat das mit der Entfernung zu tun? Ob der Fisch nun unter der Rute oder weiter draußen einsteigt, 'nen Anhieb gibt es immer, von mir sogar noch 'nen Zweiten hinterher.
Aber vielleicht ist der ja auf kurze Entfernung "unkontrollierter", du darfst mir gerne den Unterschied zwischen unkontrolliert und kontrolliert erläutern, anstatt hier frech zu werden.

Ich war übrigens die letzte Woche auf Rügen, bei Sichttiefen von teilweise 4m+ hatten wir etliche Fische auf Sicht, du kannst dir das unkontrollierte Gefuchtel an Bord unter den ganzen Spinnern gar nicht ausmalen...


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Naja, mein kadten bier is leer, jetzt gibts halt cuba pn dee halle. Wart jetzt eigentlich nur auf nargaroth und vreid mit der sognametal-skow. Sorry



#6 hast auf alle Fälle spass.:q


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was hat das mit der Entfernung zu tun? Ob der Fisch nun unter der Rute oder weiter draußen einsteigt, 'nen Anhieb gibt es immer, von mir sogar noch 'nen Zweiten hinterher.
> Aber vielleicht ist der ja auf kurze Entfernung "unkontrollierter", du darfst mir gerne den Unterschied zwischen unkontrolliert und kontrolliert erläutern, anstatt hier frech zu werden.
> 
> Ich war übrigens die letzte Woche auf Rügen, bei Sichttiefen von teilweise 4m+ hatten wir etliche Fische auf Sicht, du kannst dir das unkontrollierte Gefuchtel an Bord unter den ganzen Spinnern gar nicht ausmalen...



Ich bin nicht frech, ich bin Realist und wusste auch nicht das Du eine übermenschliche Reaktionszeit hast. Jeder der schon öfter Bisse unter der Rutenspitze hatte der weiß das da ein Anschlag unmöglich ist. Ich rede hier nicht von Bissen in glasklaren Gewässern, bei gutem Licht, wo man schon auf den Biss gefasst ist. 
Es sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und ich habe schon viele Bisse unter der Rutenspitze gehabt und ich glaube auch nicht das ich zu blöd bin zum Anschlagen.


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja beim vertikalen hat man nur bisse unter der rutenspitze.


----------



## shafty262 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie lange geht die Diskussion jetzt schon? Ist echt nicht normal wie lange ihr euch da drann hochpusht. Ich glaub sind jetzt schon zwei Seiten des Threads der eigentlich um Live Statusmeldungen vom Wasser geht [emoji30] . Jeder hat da ne andere Meinung zu und gut ist. Damit muss doch hier der Thread nicht platt gemüllt werden. 

Bei mir ging heute nach dem Regen nix mehr am Kanal obwohl ich noch auf paar Aale gehofft hab. Morgen gehts wieder ne Runde gufieren.


----------



## Trollhorn (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin der Meinung das auch ein Anschlag unter der Rutenspitze möglich ist. Allerdings ist der Winkel in dem Fall ein anderer. Man bekommt halt deutlich mehr Kraft hinter den Anschlag wenn der Fisch weiter draußen ist...das und die Tatsache das die Hechte am Ufer direkt das Springen anfangen resultieren dann eventuell in einer höheren Verlustquote.


----------



## d0ni (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hab ich ja gar nicht beabsichtigt  haha 

Prost!

Edit: Wär er volle kanne abgezogen, wär mir die Schnur gerissen > Also war schon gut so


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht frech, ich bin Realist und wusste auch nicht das Du eine übermenschliche Reaktionszeit hast.
> 
> Wenn es dir gelingt, hier plausibel zu erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen einem Biss auf kurze und auf lange Distanz hinsichtlich der Reaktionszeit ist, bekommste von mir 'ne Mark...
> 
> ...



Vielleicht schlägst du ja gar nicht an und merkst es nur nicht? Geht Vielen so, und die fangen trotzdem ihre Hechte...

Aber wie bereits angemerkt wurde, wir sind iwie bissken am Thema vorbei, erzähl lieber mal, was die Aale so sprechen, da sollten doch jetzt kurz vor finito noch paar kapitale Schlangen laufen, was sagt der Experte, jetzt in der abnehmenden Mondphase nomal im Tiefen ansitzen?

Cheers


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nargaroth will ich auch noch mal sehen. Komme gerade vom BlackShore Konzert wieder, musste aber früher los weil ich morgen früh für eine Niederlande Tour auf muss.

*auf die Uhr schau* Mist, ich muss ins Bett ^^


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielleicht schlägst du ja gar nicht an und merkst es nur nicht? Geht Vielen so, und die fangen trotzdem ihre Hechte...
> So ist es, ich wundere mich immer was da manchmal so dran hängt.:q Bin seit 35 Jahren Hardcoreangler und Du wist mir erzählen ich weiß nicht was auf der anderen Seite der Schnur los ist und was zu machen ist?
> 
> Aber wie bereits angemerkt wurde, wir sind iwie bissken am Thema vorbei, erzähl lieber mal, was die Aale so sprechen, da sollten doch jetzt kurz vor finito noch paar kapitale Schlangen laufen, was sagt der Experte, jetzt in der abnehmenden Mondphase nomal im Tiefen ansitzen?
> ...


|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> |wavey:



Ist in großen Fließgewässern auch treff-trumpf-ich probiere das sporadisch immer mal wieder im Spätherbst mit schwerer Brandungsmontage im Hauptstrom der Elbe-'ne Nacht mit ablaufenden Blanken war mir bis jetzt noch nicht vergönnt, aber vielleicht klappt es ja mal die nächsten Wochen.
Ist bei uns auch stark vom Pegel abhängig, wenn der zu hoch ist, gehen 250g Kralle teilweise noch auf Wanderschaft, wenn dann noch Gedöns mittreibt, keine Chance.
#h


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, ontopic:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/6e1ffed6af0220611e23f554d25e8fdf.jpg


----------



## Manzui (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri  durfte der wieder schwimmen oder lässt du dir den schmecken


----------



## Molefish (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Spinner oder was hängt da im Maul?


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht für mich nach Gummi aus


----------



## hanzz (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Molefish schrieb:


> Petri, Spinner oder was hängt da im Maul?


Also ich würde sagen, das ist ein Twister am ca. 7-10g Bleikopf.
Wie du aufn Spinner kommst, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leute lasst den Käse hier. Hab jetzt über ne halbe Stunde Beiträge gelöscht und irgendwelche gequirlte Scheixxe von euch lesen dürfen. Kann mir meinen letzten Urlaubsabend netter vorstellen. Das Thema heißt LIVE VOM WASSER STATUSMELDUNGEN, nicht irgendwie Festivalbilderthread, mir auch egal wieviel wer saufen kann, noch sonst was. Ich hab jetzt echt keinen Bock mehr Verwarnungen zu verteilen. Wenns aber so weiter geht dann hagelts bald einige. Bleibt beim Thema und stellt schöne Fischbilder rein, da haben wir alle mehr davon.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, das ist ein Twister am ca. 7-10g Bleikopf.
> Wie du aufn Spinner kommst, ist mir schleierhaft.




Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte. Twister am 10g Kopf. 
Der schwimmt wieder, dank meiner Faulheit. Für das wenige Fleisch is mir das Außnehmen bei den meisten Barschen zuviel Arbeit, deswegen zurücksetzen.
Bin dann nochmal kurz an den Main gegangen, aber was zur Hölle? Man braucht gar nicht auf das Aufkommen des Köders warten, stattdessen zuppelts einfach irgendwann. Grundel und nichts als Grundel, geht euch das auch so oder is das nur bei uns so schlimm?

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/60720c30c03b429747b24d7890153b42.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn dir daus ausnehmen zu lang dauert gibts nen super trick

Siehe hier: http://youtu.be/6E9lrHq1ttA


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normalerweise ist der Gedanke ans Ausnehmen zumindest bei mir immer der fade Beigeschmack zum Fang.
Aber bei Barschen freu ich mich schon direkt darauf, weils nach dieser wie im Video gezeigten Technik einfach so genial ist. 
Fang nur leider viel zu selten welche, weils in unserem Gewässer nur Winzlinge bis 20cm gibt und die garnicht auf gummi gehn....
Sind nur beifänge beim Aalfischen


----------



## Molefish (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen, das ist ein Twister am ca. 7-10g Bleikopf.
> Wie du aufn Spinner kommst, ist mir schleierhaft.




Hehe, hatte den Kopf aufm Smartphone auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen und an einen alten Spinner von mir gedacht xD

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/12/a35df0a9e7542bb07047b35e0131edfb.jpg

Ewig keinen Twister mehr in der Hand gehabt, aber is klar jetzt 

Besten Gruß!


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Wenn dir daus ausnehmen zu lang dauert gibts nen super trick
> 
> Siehe hier: http://youtu.be/6E9lrHq1ttA



Hab ich noch nie anders gemacht.
Erst recht bei mini Barschen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade von der Niederlande Tour zurück. War sehr mau heute. Hat zwar keiner geschneidert, was besonderes und Zielfisch gab es aber auch nicht.

Persönlich spannendste Situation war, als meine Rute auf mal krum gewesen ist und wir schon mit was großem gerechnet haben. Statt dessen war es ein Hecht, der im Rücken gehakt war und die Schnur sich drum gewickelt hat. Die Lacher waren groß als es nur 45cm waren :m

Ansonsten gab es nur noch einen Barsch. Der hatte aber eine so tolle rotfärbung das ich ihn nicht vorenthalten will.


----------



## nordbeck (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Wenn dir daus ausnehmen zu lang dauert gibts nen super trick
> 
> Siehe hier: http://youtu.be/6E9lrHq1ttA




Ich find damit entgeht einem das beste am barsch. Die Haut. 
So wie der Typ sich anstellt bin ich mit filetieren sogar schneller


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da schaut man mal ein Wochenende nicht ins Forum und alles überschlägt sich wieder für nichts und wieder nichts.


----------



## Fattony (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Herbsttag, schöner Herbstkarpfen.


----------



## phirania (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fattony schrieb:


> Schöner Herbsttag, schöner Herbstkarpfen.



Petri.
Ist bei Euch noch Sommer...?|rolleyes


----------



## Fattony (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri.
> Ist bei Euch noch Sommer...?|rolleyes



Wollte noch die letzten Sonnentage im Mostviertel einfangen 

 Der Sommer war nicht berauschend, da musste ich mich ein bisschen Sonnen lassen :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri.
> Ist bei Euch noch Sommer...?|rolleyes


Momentan habe auch ich das Gefühl, das wir immer wieder Sommerähnliche Tage haben. Gestern früh war es kalt, später war ich im T-Shirt unterwegs.
Das Wochenende davor waren sogar Kids im Wasser und die Eltern in Badeanzügen unterwegs während wir am Angeln waren. Stellenweise ungewöhnlich warm..... und gerade jetzt friere ich ^^


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Bieber.
Et läuft.
Liegt's am nicht mehr getragenen Sacko ?

So langsam haste auch immer mehr Grinsen im Gesicht. Steht dir.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hat schon n ganz Dicken Bauch vom lauter Fisch essen 
Petri!

Ich war auch wieder mit nem Kollegen. Hatte 2 Bisse im Dunklen vom Boot aus auf Gufi, einer definitiv n Zander. Aber leider nichts hängen geblieben

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/6e422cb88ee82281a1011cbf285dec4d.jpg


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri bieber.
Super geiles bild tollwut. Die wolken sind ja großartig.


----------



## nordbeck (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Fotos und Petri an alle Fänger. 
Sitz auch ausnahmsweise mal an. Hab auch schon ne kleine Dame erwischt. :>


----------



## nordbeck (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/4b4ea1d8e63dbfd23909ae26b543394b.jpg

[emoji51]


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri nordbeck, schöne hechtmutti, super foto.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Liegt's am nicht mehr getragenen Sacko ?


Auch damit habe ich gut gefangen ^^



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der hat schon n ganz Dicken Bauch vom lauter Fisch essen


Ich nehme ja nur selten Fisch mit, von daher ^^

Petri nordbeck, klasse Hechtdame


----------



## Shortay (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/13/d978d4ce295839eabedd7712dc4bc864.jpg

Mit nem Kollegen auf Karpfen. Noch ziemlich neblig, schauen wir mal was der tag noch bringt  
Powerbank is dabei ,wir berichten wenn was geht.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri nordbeck, schöne hechtmutti, super foto.




Petri dank. 
Besseres Foto kommt später  

112 cm übrigens.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg Shortay

Dein größter Hecht bisher?


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Diese Saison ja :>


----------



## pike-81 (14. Oktober 2014)

Petri Heil Nordbeck. 
Schuster, bleib bei Deinen Leisten[emoji106]
Endlich mal ein anständiger Esox in diesem Thread.


----------



## phirania (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger....


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Nordbeck.
> Schuster, bleib bei Deinen Leisten[emoji106]
> Endlich mal ein anständiger Esox in diesem Thread.




Petri dank! 

Ja ich glaub auch dieses karpfenangeln lass ich in Zukunft wieder [emoji12]


----------



## Shortay (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri nordbeck! Bei uns is nun strahlend blauer himmel und sonne, eben nen großen springen sehn, ruten sind neu ausgelegt, wir warten gespannt! Und dank smartphones wurd direkt nen neues rod pod bestellt


----------



## kridkram (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Leute, mache seit 10:30 Uhr nen Ansitz, eine auf Karpfen mit Tigernuss und die andere z Z mit Köfi. Vor ca 30 min den ersten Karpfenrun, war ein guter, ist im Drill nochmal richtig abgegangen wie ein U Boot, ehe ich ihn gesehen hab, ist er ausgeschlitzt, schit!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shortay (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sie springen aber beißen nicht...jetz wird auf wurschd-rig gewechselt!

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/14/66b3b765e4c5ea79fa89394706605189.jpg


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha  dann mal Petri heil


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit Alternaitvköder hab ich beste Erfahrungen gemacht, darunter zum Beispiel Gummibärchen oder Campingnons. Also dann mal Petri ihr Wurstis


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri dank.
> Besseres Foto kommt später
> 112 cm übrigens.



|kopfkrat Ist doch ein sehr ausdrucksstarkes pic- ich find´s klasse! #6
#r + |schild-g zu Deinem Groß-Vieh !!!


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke Wolfgang  
Ausdrucksstark ja, aber es war auch ein schöner Fisch(nicht nur "groß") der verdient ein besseres Bild als eins vom Handy 

Shortay, ich hab in der Jugend mal mit frikandel (jaja Holländer) auf satzer geangelt. Ging ganz gut, dann kamen Boilies und pellets und es war geschehen :]


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann passt ja wohl dieser Boilie gut in die Runde. 

http://www.tbfeeds.co.uk/carp-bait-and-boilies/T-and-B-Feeds-Range/Frankfurter-Sausage-52.html


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Shortay, ich hab in der Jugend mal mit frikandel (jaja Holländer) auf satzer geangelt. Ging ganz gut, dann kamen Boilies und pellets und es war geschehen :]



:mSchlussendlich sind Würstchen ja auch nichts wesentlich anderes wie Corned beef / Frühstücksfleisch oder frolic und das sind bekanntlich die Klassiker :vik:


----------



## Shortay (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sodle sind leider wieder erfolglos daheim, dennoch haben wir nen mega geilen Tag (wetter)  erwischt zum entspannen!

Nächste Woche gehts weiter ! 

Die Frikandel ess ich lieber selber , schmecken verdammt gut !

@Trollwut: mensch bei deiner Signatur hats mich eben vllt verissen :`D


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben am Wasser angekommen, hat länger gedauert die stippe auf und ab zu bauen, als die köfis zu fangen. Eine liegt direkt auf dem barschberg, da wird der fischfetzen die ganze zeit schon von krebsen oder grundeln bespaßt. Die andere liegt daneben, in etwa am fuß vom berg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/14/59abbc0bd6c4a8f250f58ff1e4d66eba.jpg


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, treck wad rud.


----------



## wolfgang f. (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#h@Troll
eins muss man Dir auf jeden Fall lassen:
Du machst verdammt gute Landschafts-Aufnahmen!
Die gestrige war schon geil und heute die nächste#6#6

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke, danke *verbeug* 

Gerade wieder das alte Problem bei unserem sehr gut besetzten See. Man hat Schnurschwimmer ohne Ende :/


Edit: außerdem gehört der bewegungsmelder vom fischerheim mal neu eingestellt. Ständig geht das licht an, nur weil ne katze. O.ä. Vorbeilatscht


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feine Bilder Trolli und Petri.


Habe vorhin einen 62er Hecht als Beifang an der Spundwand gehabt. Hat gut gekämpft und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachdem bis 11 uhr nichmal n einziger Biss kam bin ich nochma zu n paar Stellen am Main gefahrn und hab gufiert - jedoch auch hier absolut tote Hose. Irgendwas hat denen heut nich gepasst


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns war das Wetter die Tage auch wechselhaft, deshalb ging bei uns gestern auch kaum was. Zu dritt gab es dann nur kurz vor Schluss den einen Hecht. 
Ich denke es liegt am Wetter. (Vielleicht ist es bei euch ja auch so)


----------



## Seb_Me (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ists seit Wochen still. Weder auf Boilie noch Wurm noch sonstwas. Bin leicht genervt


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bei uns war das Wetter die Tage auch wechselhaft, deshalb ging bei uns gestern auch kaum was. Zu dritt gab es dann nur kurz vor Schluss den einen Hecht.
> Ich denke es liegt am Wetter. (Vielleicht ist es bei euch ja auch so)




Normalerweise halt ich nichts von solchen "äußeren Umständen", und sag "Der Fisch frisst, wenn er Hunger hat".
Das gestern lässt sich aber wirklich nicht anders erklärn |evil:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Normalerweise halt ich nichts von solchen "äußeren Umständen", und sag "Der Fisch frisst, wenn er Hunger hat".


Gute Einstellung, so versuche ich es auch zu sehen.
Dennoch versucht man ein wenig die unterschiedlichen Bedingungen zu ermitteln. Das lässt sich aber vermutlich erst nach Jahren Erfahrungen am eigenen Gewässer sagen.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man muss ja nicht immer polarisieren.

Mal so und mal so.

War letztens 3 Tage hintereinander, keinen Biss, 4. Tag: Föhn und Wolken und die Hechte bissen wie blöde.

Wenn man jeden Tag unterwegs ist, spielt das alles keine Rolle mehr


----------



## KleinerWaller (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/60fdc53be21c246a2f22ea8d6fdffb0d.jpg heute endlich mal wieder ein freier Tag  leider müssen wir in einer halben Stunde wieder einpacken.. 

Die kleine Barbe hier wollte sich den Wurm schmecken lassen


----------



## Seb_Me (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht immer polarisieren.
> 
> Mal so und mal so.
> 
> ...


Wir waren an einem Weiher und hatten innerhalb von ein paar Stunden Karpfen in zweistelliger Anzahl auf sämtlichste Köder.
Selber Weiher, ein paar Wochen später ist nichts mehr, aber gar nichts! Nicht ein Anfasser! Und ich war nicht nur ein paar Stunden dort. An irgendwas muss es ja liegen. 
Ich bin schon am überlegen ein neues Thema deswegen zu beginnen. 
Erklären kann ichs mir nicht wirklich.

So, nu weiter mit Fängen [emoji12]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal eine ganz neue Stelle probiert, war interessant. Einige Bisse gehabt, ein etwas größerer ist ausgestiegen und 3 Barsche. Einer kleiner, einer um fast 30cm und dieser komische 38er.

Schaut euch mal das Maul an, das fehlte auf der einen Seite komplett und sah echt komisch aus.


----------



## phirania (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/15/60fdc53be21c246a2f22ea8d6fdffb0d.jpg heute endlich mal wieder ein freier Tag  leider müssen wir in einer halben Stunde wieder einpacken..
> 
> Die kleine Barbe hier wollte sich den Wurm schmecken lassen



Super dann mal Petri.#6


----------



## mathei (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> dieser komische 38er.
> 
> Schaut euch mal das Maul an, das fehlte auf der einen Seite komplett und sah echt komisch aus.



Falsche Seite ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwie ein Teil der Lippen fehlt, sah live ziemlich komisch aus.
Erkennt man hier ein wenig besser, obwohl ich das im geschlossenem Zustand komischer fand.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hat seine Zahnprothese im Drill verloren


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (16. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost sry


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2014)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Normalerweise halt ich nichts von solchen "äußeren Umständen", und sag "Der Fisch frisst, wenn er Hunger hat".
> 
> Das gestern lässt sich aber wirklich nicht anders erklärn |evil:




Weiß nicht auf welche Arten du dich beziehst. Aber grad Zander sind sehr empfindlich was Luftdruck und Lichteinfall in der Nacht betrifft. Bei Hechten hab ich ähnliches erlebt. 
Beim vergangenen Ansitz war schlechtes Wetter vorhergesagt aber tatsächlich waren es am Tage 19 grad und Sonnenschein. Hab meine Montagen reingeholt und erst ne Stunde vor der Dämmerung wieder ausgebracht. Mein Kollege hat sie drin gelassen. Ich hatte nachts den einzigen Fisch.  Kann Zufall sein, aber irgendwann glaubt man nicht mehr daran. Besonders wenn man seine Fänge ein bisschen dokumentiert.

Gleiches gilt für mondkonstellationen etc. 

Das einzige was mir egal ist, ist der Wind so lange er da ist. Welche Richtung ist egal. Ich richte meinen angelplatz halt entsprechend aus.


----------



## Rotes Auge (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin ab 2 auch wieder am wasser


----------



## Trollwut (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Weiß nicht auf welche Arten du dich beziehst. Aber grad Zander sind sehr empfindlich was Luftdruck und Lichteinfall in der Nacht betrifft. Bei Hechten hab ich ähnliches erlebt.
> Beim vergangenen Ansitz war schlechtes Wetter vorhergesagt aber tatsächlich waren es am Tage 19 grad und Sonnenschein. Hab meine Montagen reingeholt und erst ne Stunde vor der Dämmerung wieder ausgebracht. Mein Kollege hat sie drin gelassen. Ich hatte nachts den einzigen Fisch.  Kann Zufall sein, aber irgendwann glaubt man nicht mehr daran. Besonders wenn man seine Fänge ein bisschen dokumentiert.
> 
> Gleiches gilt für mondkonstellationen etc.
> ...




Die Erfahrung hab ich eben nicht gemacht und häufig auch gefangen, wenn andere gar nicht raus sind weil ja "der Luftdruck nicht passt", o.ä.
Aber dass an dem Spot so garnichts ging hat mich da halt gewundert.


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mich hält das meist auch nicht vom Fischen ab, aber die Beobachtungen zeigen schon ne recht eindeutige Tendenz.


----------



## Feederfreak 100 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heut am Wasser mit ner Pellet und ner gufi rute.nach dem erstem auswerfen kaum 10sek später schon ein biss !!!damn!!!!ausgschlitzt!auf ein neues!20min später!rute fällt beinahe ins Wasser!habe den freilauf vergessen!nach einer Minute drill.damn!!!!!ausgeschlitzt! So kürzeres haar muss ran!1stunde später wieder!!dass kann  doch nicht war sein!!schlimmer kann es nicht werden!!!!!!!




Wenn man vom Teufel spricht.auf nen 10cm gufi schießt mir plötzlich was drauf, und nach einer halben stunde sehe ich ihn!den fisch des Lebens!ein waller! Leicht über die 180cm und dann...
Schnurbruch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich Krieg nen Kollaps!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carsten83 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir gerade als Abwechslung zum (erfolglosen) Spinnfischen mal mit nem Kollegen den Spaß gemacht und mit Maiskörnern ein paar Grundeln gefangen. Der schnellste Biss kam nach handgestoppten 15 Sekunden. Die spinnen die Viecher 

Die werden das nächste Mal zum Köderfisch...


----------



## Rotes Auge (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute hatte ich wohl den schnellsten Rotaugenbiss den ich je erlebt habe. 3 Sekunden nachdem der Köder aufs Wasser klatschte, spürte ich Kopfstöße..... und dann hing da auch schon nen 26 Rotauge drann. 5 Rotaugen bis 32cm sinds Heute geworden


----------



## Molefish (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, kurze Statusmeldung: Auf Wurm kamen heute diverse Grundeln, ansonsten eher wenig los. Eben dann kurz die Spinnrute mit einem "Golden Shaker" bestückt und beim dritten Wurf ist dieser schöne 56er Hecht eingestiegen. Ich durfte den Biss sogar kurz vorm Weserufer auf Sicht beobachten. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/17/32438b1ebb44fcf66f744a62d0db36fa.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/17/2db927b3566abe9002e4cc951c1a7a83.jpg

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Hecht
Das untere Bild ist doch aber keine Grundel 
Sieht mir eher nach nem Kaulbarsch aus?


----------



## Molefish (17. Oktober 2014)

Tobi92 schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht
> Das untere Bild ist doch aber keine Grundel
> Sieht mir eher nach nem Kaulbarsch aus?




Da hast du recht, es waren Kaulbarsche. Hatte die garnicht mit so großen Köpfen in in Erinnerung, deswegen sahen die zappelnd am Haken aus wie Grundeln. Wenn ich mir das Foto ansehen, scheinen es wirklich Kaulbarsche gewesen zu sein. Deswegen waren die auch so gierig auf meine Würmer, das bin ich von Grundeln in dem Format nicht gewohnt.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/17/64d8208cf538f6cb7aeb82c55b7f464c.jpg

Danke für die Rückmeldung, jetzt mach der heutige Tag auch etwas mehr Sinn.

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Tobi92 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bitteschön 
Freut mich wenn ich Licht ins Dunkle bringen könnte 

MfG Tobi


----------



## d0ni (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch 

Für mich is morgen früh aufstehen flach gefallen... Waren doch n paar dunkle Hefeweizen zuviel, aber ab Mittag gehts dann los, brauch noch meinen Meterhecht für die Saison


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soso morgen zusammen
Jetzt geht's erst mal ab zum Königsfischen


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War fast wie im Supermarkt 
Zwar knapp nicht den größten, dafür insgesamt die meisten und somit zweiter 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/18/f4495b57331550df96e46e80fbac27fb.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber das die Atmosphäre war schön 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/18/773b8ad65b29111b5078d1c55b0b07f7.jpg


----------



## Wogner Sepp (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sehr sehr hübsches Bild!


----------



## zokker (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen fängern.
Bin auch wieder draußen. Mal sehen ob noch was geht. Heute zum erste mal, dieses jahr, mit wathose köfis gesenkt. Ist deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin an dem mir unbekannten see eines kollegen. Extremst kraut, köder lassen sich fast überall nur unter der oberfläche führen. Einen grashecht gefangen und n großen barsch verloren. Mal sehn was heute nacht noch kommt


----------



## zokker (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also bei mir ist schon eine halbe stunde zappen duster. Hab noch nicht einen biss gehabt.


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme grad vom Baggersee wieder. 74er Aal und ne 30er Forelle #6


----------



## zokker (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal petri. Das hat sich ja gelohnt.
Hab gerade 2 bisse gehabt. Einer hat 2m schnur genommen und wieder los gelassen. Der andere hat dem köfi den kopf abgebissen.
Scheixx windig ist es geworden. Bft 4-5. Und dann keinen heckanker drin, nur einen seitenanker. Der kahn geht wie ein lämmerschwanz.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schonmal so gefischt? 
Sitz auf der landzunge, eine links, eine rechts
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/18/bf92c314840566918a4957633e3a8609.jpg


----------



## zokker (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Raffiniert


----------



## Rotes Auge (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gehts morgen wieder los


----------



## Manzui (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute am weiher. 8 dicke forellen innerhalb 75 min. Selten erlebt das die so gebissen haben  habe leider vergessen bilder zu machsn


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schonmal so gefischt?
> Sitz auf der landzunge, eine links, eine rechts
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/18/bf92c314840566918a4957633e3a8609.jpg



Du probierst auch jeden Scheixx aus.... finde ich klasse :m


----------



## zokker (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erster fisch heute. Man man man.


----------



## Cassero75 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen. Bei mir läuft garnichts. Mach jetzt mal die Augen zu und bin gespannt was die Nacht bringt.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der war nur zum fototermin im eimer. Hat bestimmt knapp 60cm aber spindeldürr.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein 68er aal war gestern noch beim dropshotten mit Wurm drin


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, das ja mal außergewöhnlich beim ds.

Ich trink jetzt noch einen kaffee und dann düse ich ab. War die letzte nacht dieses jahr.
Beim raußholen , heute morgen, hing noch eine raubplötze dran. In der schnur der nächsten angel hingen zwei krebse die es gerade trieben. Wollte noch ein foto machen aber da ist vati schon stiften gegangen.


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine Güte bei dir gibts soviele Raubplötzen=-O Ich hatte das noch nie. Aber Petri


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nacht 3 bisse auf fetzen gehabt, von den spuren her entweder aal oder kleine waller. Dann noch beim spinnen vom boot aus n 50er hechtchen.
Und dann das ärgerlichste...
Bei dem extrem klaren wasser hat man alles gesehn, sofern nicht von kraut bewachsen. Ich kurbel meinen twister oberflächennah über kraut hinweg und seh, dass n karpfen auf den twister zuschwimmt. Meint der kollege: "jo, aber wenn dann n graser - ne, des is n hecht" hab ihn dann auch richtig gesehn, so knapp über nen meter. Und dann bleibt der saftsack nur stehen und hat sich halt auch absolut gar nicht mehr reizen lassen. Sämtliche köder ausprobiert und direkt vorm maul vorbeigezogen, hat ihn gar nicht gestört


----------



## KleinerWaller (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das hört sich ja mal wirklich ärgerlich an, aber wenigstens hattest ja das 50er hechtle  Petri dazu!

 Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch so 3-4 Stunden ans Wasser, allerdings wäre dann mein Freund mit mir beleidigt  
 Sonntag ist eben der einzige Tag an dem wir beide frei haben 

 Deshalb nur her mit euren Statusmeldungen - Live vom Wasser!


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So als Eindruck, wie krautig und wie klar das Wasser is. Siehe links neben dem Boot. An der Stelle ca. 1,50m tief, Kraut is mindestens überall genauso stark, meistens noch stärker vorhanden


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeltag war eigentlich mies. Die Keramik aus dem Spitzenring ist verschwunden, wie zur Hölle auch immer.

Der Abschluss war dann noch angenehm.


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krass.... is ja echt extreemst klares Wasser... ich glaube Stahlvorfach kann man da vergessen? Also Hardmono oder Flourocarbon?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Krass.... is ja echt extreemst klares Wasser... ich glaube Stahlvorfach kann man da vergessen? Also Hardmono oder Flourocarbon?



Bei Hecht ist das egal, war an der Stelle mindestens so klares Wasser und da habe ich mit 7x7 gefangen.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Krass.... is ja echt extreemst klares Wasser... ich glaube Stahlvorfach kann man da vergessen? Also Hardmono oder Flourocarbon?



Hecht, Zander oder Barsch stören sich nicht an Stahl. Man muss ja nich gleich ein 20kg Abschleppseil ranhängen...


----------



## Casso (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ihr beiden! 

Und Bieber, du beweist ganz deutlich dass Erfolg und Misserfolg nur von der Häufigkeit des Angelns abhängen. Wenn ich mich an die Vergangenheit und deinen alten Thread erinnere und mir jetzt mal deine Statistiken oder Fangbilder ansehe: Sauber! #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Die Häufigkeit hat eben dafür gesorgt, das ich mein Gewässer, Zeiten, Strukturen und die passenden Köder besser kennenlerne.
Ich glaube aber das auch ein ganz großer Punkt die Zeit war, denn im Sommer war wirklich tote Hose 

Und nicht zu vergessen: Man sollte nicht am Tackle, Zubehör und Köder sparen.


----------



## Molefish (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,

hatte heute einen freien Tag und bin mal spontan gegen Mittag bei echt üblem Wetter an die Oberweser gefahren.  Habe ca. 3,5 Stunden durchgehalten, dann hatte ich genug von der Briese.

Das Jiggen ist auf Grund des Windes auch nicht gerade einfach gewesen. Unter 20g Kopf ging irgendwie garnichts und der starke Wind hat einen stark in der Wurfrichtung eingeschränkt, da der Schnurbogen schon ab wenigen Grad aus der Windrichtung zu groß wurde. Als mir dann der letzte 20+ Kopf ausgegangen ist, war es fast unmöglich kontrolliert zu jiggen.

Hat noch jemand einen guten Tip zum Jiggen bei starkem Wind?

Besten Gruß, Ole!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normalerweise würde ich mich ärgern. Mein vorgefütterter Platz wurde belegt von einem anderen Angler, der an selber Stelle auch schon länger Füttert. Ist aber eine nette Person  und hatt mit mir den Platz geteilt. 

Jetzt kanns losgehen Csmp steht schonmal.  http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/857f32481993a4fa7d4721fb448daf69.jpg


----------



## Shortay (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es geht los, sitzen schon 4 stunden, bleiben bis sonntag, köfis laufen ohne ende. Jetz wirds mit bloody chicken und köfis probiert. Nen Zander wäre schön  petri allen die am wasser sind!

Spare ribs liegen nun auch aufm grill.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/bc04ab1dfcbd87002f4f57d6e2a6fa61.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/8866a140f6dccbd4568e0e276cbed3ec.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/c3b08a2c09e9211211ecaa1aee1ab11e.jpg

Grüßle shortay


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Spare Ribs würde ich jetzt auch vertragen. 

Gerade den ersten Fisch im Holz verloren. Schade aber es geht weiter !!!!


----------



## Shortay (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher ruhig, jetz erstmal jurassic park im Zelt gucke


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Euch da draussen.




Shortay schrieb:


> Bisher ruhig, jetz erstmal jurassic park im Zelt gucke



Ist das irgendwie so 'n Ritual oder so ? [emoji4]


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein ca 60er Hecht und n 40er Barsch. Feuertaufe für die neue Rute. Barsch übrigens im Stockdunkeln

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/fc07f0a579bf8760cfdd699f68b68d73.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/24/915f088d702519856da3e7e476ebf007.jpg



Jetzt noch schnell n Zander am Main, dann wär das Trio komplett


----------



## KleinerWaller (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen, die am Wasser sind! 

 @Trollwut: Schöner Barsch!


----------



## phirania (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die Nachtschwärmer...


----------



## Shortay (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hanzz: nein kekn ritual  ham ihn nedmal halb geschafft ind mussten pennen warn total fertig grad eben hat mein kolleg nen run voll verpennt, als ich draussen war keine aktiin mehr. Er beködert grad neu , fisch war ab. Wir haun uns wieder aufs ohr


----------



## Shortay (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh sorry was fuer ne satzbauweise...bin zu kaputt...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch und viel Erfolg

Bei mir war ziemlich cool. 
Habe die Lieblingsköder, für die ich einen Test schreibe, ausprobiert und gleich einen Hecht (58er) landen können.
Danach gab es noch viele Attacken, macht einen guten Eindruck,


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. Außer einem Betrunken, ungarischen Schiffsführer konnte ich bei nichts mehr heute landen


----------



## Shortay (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten morgen und petri! Sind spät aufgestanden um 9 , jetz war erstmal s handy an der powerbank, konnte aber auch direkt die ersten guten rotaugen feedern. Nacht war ruhig, ein köfi vom krebs wohl ausgehöhlt...kollege ist mit der spinnrute ne runde laufen gegangen, mal gespannt ob er mit was zurück kommt


----------



## bombe20 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bieberpelz
um welchen köder handelt es sich dabei?


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @bieberpelz
> um welchen köder handelt es sich dabei?


Dürfte der Sunny Lieblingsköder in 5 inch sein.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Richtig, der 10cm Sunny. Bei uns ist das Wasser sehr klar.
Bei 3 Würfen hat der Hecht 3 mal attackiert, ehe er hing. War schon aggressiv hinterher


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Richtig, der 10cm Sunny. Bei uns ist das Wasser sehr klar.
> Bei 3 Würfen hat der Hecht 3 mal attackiert, ehe er hing. War schon aggressiv hinterher


Petri noch dazu.
Also dann 4 inch.

Welches Gewicht hattest denn dran ?
Bei 5g find ich den Lauf nicht sooo dolle.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

7,5g nutze ich. Ist recht ruhiges Gewässer an der Stelle gestern und bleibt bis zu 4 Sekunden in der Absinkphase. Aber auch wenn es etwas mehr strömt, bleibe ich bei dem Gewicht, gehe nur noch selten auf 10g oder mehr hoch.
Der macht bei 7,5g einen guten Lauf, für die 12cm wäre das aber zu wenig. Aber die 12cm sind hier "noch" zu groß, werden kaum genommen.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute das erste mal dropshot. Was soll ich sagen, ca 15 Barsche. Geile Sache!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/35aa6d8d8c68878d79bf13dd4ee70857.jpg


----------



## Pippa (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

..........


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix gibts!

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/25/1747a1bc4e9620c0f36bb3f5fc941907.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute 13 barsche auf Alles! Am DS. Wurm, Grundel, Gummiköder. Alles hat gefangen.  Der größte genau 40
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/7a5a0974ad39295c46cc79785bf7d0ff.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/26/a1bc4ec413f715dcc6575bf448b20843.jpg


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grundel am DS? Darf man fragen wie Du die Grundel angeködert hast? 

Also Wo der Haken durch, größe usw 

LG


----------



## Trollwut (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin ich denn der Erste, der auf Sowas kommt?  

Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282826&page=41

Bei größeren Grundeln natürlich auch den Haken größer wählen


----------



## ayron (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bin ich denn der Erste, der auf Sowas kommt?
> 
> Siehe hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=282826&page=41
> ...



Es gibt massig Leute, die überzeugt sind,dass Raubfische keine Grundeln fressen
Mit den verrücktesten Argumenten und Flüchen, dass sie keine Köfis bekommen würden -.-


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri trollwut!
Schau ma mal ob wir heut am Ammersee auch paar stattliche erwischen [emoji6]


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Es gibt massig Leute, die überzeugt sind,dass Raubfische keine Grundeln fressen
> Mit den verrücktesten Argumenten und Flüchen, dass sie keine Köfis bekommen würden -.-




|bigeyes????
die wurden dann aber wohl einmal zu oft mit dem klammerbeutel gepudert#d


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut gar kein barsch weit und breit -.- aber 2 brassen und der kleine Racker - kann mir jmd die genaue Art sagen ? http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/02fe62610d20c059faf831d782a5b0bf.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/0598278a4c2fe2a1e68bfc5a541519f1.jpg


----------



## Jose (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Es gibt massig Leute, die überzeugt sind,dass Raubfische keine Grundeln fressen...




das können nur *C*&*R*ler sein (die, die nie einen fisch von innen sehen).

die räuber haben eigentlich nur noch grundeln im bauch.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Der_WeiherAngler

Is n Kamberkrebs.
Fischt doch mal mit denen, unsere großen Barsche haben regelmäßig Krebse im Magen. Bei uns sind die jetzt nicht mehr so einfach zu bekommen, sonst hätte ichs auch schon längst probiert


----------



## thanatos (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6 petri schöne Barsche,bei uns ist "Sendepause"seit 14 Tagen folgen nicht mal mehr die kleinen Barsche dem Spinner
 man sieht auch nix mehr rauben.Hab heute zum 10. mal 
 geschneidert.Mal sehen wie lange die Misere anhält.|gr:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine güte, die letzten Tage ist immer trister hier.
Die letzten 2 Wochen kein TOK mehr gespürt. Und höchstens mal Barsch oder Hecht als Beifang, was ja nett ist. Aber selbst die letzten 3 Tage nicht mal eine Regung, keine Kontakte.

Die einzigen Kontakte gestern waren 3 mal etwas aus Stoff, vermischt mit Kraut (wo eh kaum Kraut ist). 3 mal fette Stofflappen, was ist das los?

Dafür fangen die Kollegen sich auf DropShot dämlich. Aber Barsche interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super danke !


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_WeiherAngler schrieb:


> Super danke !



Kein Thema.

Danke an die Petris.
Freu mich jetzt schon wieder wie blöd aufs Wochenende. Da werden (hoffentlich) wieder einige Barsche gezogen :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile fängt es wieder an zu nerven, die letzten Tage ist es echt extrem trist bei uns am Gewässer. Wenn man nicht gerade mit dem Drop Shot auf Barsche kitzelt, und das ist nicht ein Zielfisch, dann ist hier kaum was zu machen.

Jetzt wieder 5 Tage in Folge am schneidern und keinerlei Zander Kontakt.
Die Tage habe ich mich noch wegen dem wechselnden und ziemlich warmen Wetter getröstet. Gestern war es allerdings endlich mal wieder kalt, fein am nieseln und auch die Angelstellen waren endlich mal nicht mehr von drölftausend Leuten besetzt. (Was die Stellen noch schwieriger machen).

Leider auch nichts.
Also heute Abend los und hoffen das die Temperatur jetzt konstant kalt bleibt und es sich dadurch vielleicht ein wenig beruhigt.

Bin guter Dinge :m


----------



## hanzz (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also 18-20 Grad sind nicht grad kalt, und so wird's die nächsten Tage sein. Aber wenigstens konstant. 
Bleib dran.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Also 18-20 Grad sind nicht grad kalt, und so wird's die nächsten Tage sein. Aber wenigstens konstant.
> Bleib dran.


Gestern waren es 9 - 12 Grad bei mir. Davor waren es 15 - 20 Grad. Auch heute scheint es gefühlt kälter zu sein als die Tage davor. Müssten 2 Grad wärmer als gestern sein.


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach der Besichtigung unseres neuen Gewässers (letztes we zum Ausbaggern abgelassen) 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/30/375f6d2139b2ef78226060be03f6474e.jpg

Hab ich jetzt auch noch für ein, zwei Stunden die Angeln scharf gemacht. 
Mal schaun ob was geht

 http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/30/e12aa98ae4aacc5c9f6c3ec12c006714.jpg

Mal schaun ob sich was tut. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## KleinerWaller (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich hat es geklappt. Erster verwertbarer Fisch dieses Jahr.  Ich habe es schon fast aufgegeben. Habe geschlafen und meine Schwester schreit "Du hast biiiiss!!!!!" Dem entsprechend verschlafen sah in dann aus 
War aber echt geil


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, der hat ja sogar ne ordentliche größe #h

-----

Das ist der Knaller 

Da war ich gerade dabei den 6ten Tag in Folge zu schneidern. Dachte ich mir, probierst du einmal zum Spaß den selbst gebauten Köder aus. Liebevoll auch Bieberbombe genannt. Und beim dritten Wurf knallt ein fetter Zander rein.

Schaut euch den Köder mal an, ich hätte nie geglaubt das so etwas Fisch fangen kann. Habe dazu einen roten Jig Kopf genommen und zerschnittene Gummibänder dran geklebt. Solch einen Jig hätte ich so schon nie verwendet und ihn daher aus Spaß zweckentfremdet. Krass, ich glaubs noch immer nicht


----------



## KleinerWaller (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri, der hat ja sogar ne ordentliche größe #h
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



:vik: Das ist ja echt der Hammer! Petri!


----------



## phirania (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri, der hat ja sogar ne ordentliche größe #h
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Petri schöner Zander#6
Das Teil sieht gut aus,sowas haben wir schon zum Forellen angeln benutzt.
Bei uns wars dann die Gummifliege gefischt mit und ohne Bleikopf.


----------



## Manzui (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hat der zander gedacht die aliens kommen nicht in Frieden die fresse ich erstmals oder wie ?


----------



## shafty262 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Ködert erinnert an ne Dorschbombe. Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## pike-81 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da sieht man es wieder, Beharrlichkeit führt zum Erfolg. 
Petri Heil zum Zielfisch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Manzui schrieb:


> Da hat der zander gedacht die aliens kommen nicht in Frieden die fresse ich erstmals oder wie ?


Jaaaa, den hätte man auch Cthulhu nennen kennen :vik:


In dem Sinne Cthulhu fhtagn und danke


----------



## shafty262 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji1]


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

6 Futterplätze auf 9ha seit Sonntag nicht angerührt, habe den See für mich alleine, einen Karpfen verloren und eine Brasse gefangen - beides natürlich auf der Montage die in 250m Entfernung liegt.
Bleibe bis Sonntag, mal sehen ob was geht...http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/31/3fec274bb1530591f2c87bd77a14b93d.jpg


Mit dicken Wurstfingern auf'm Handy getappert.


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri.
Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute nur zwei Barsche mit rund 25cm, weil ne Horde Karpfenangler "meine" Ecke vom ganz anderen Seeende aus abgespannt hatten. Sowas nervt wie Sau -.-


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir heute nur zwei Barsche mit rund 25cm, weil ne Horde Karpfenangler "meine" Ecke vom ganz anderen Seeende aus abgespannt hatten. Sowas nervt wie Sau -.-



Hast du kein gutes Messer...


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die fischen mit abgesenkter Schnur und schlagen bei jedem Zupfer an. Besser nicht


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mir für morgen und Sonntag von nem Kollegen mal ne Go-Pro besorgt, evtl. gibts ja dann die Tage n paar Videos mit Live-Biss und Drill. Wär Klasse #6


----------



## wusel345 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir heute nur zwei Barsche mit rund 25cm, weil ne Horde Karpfenangler "meine" Ecke vom ganz anderen Seeende aus abgespannt hatten. Sowas nervt wie Sau -.-




*[Ironie an]*

Ich warte noch auf die ersten Berichte, in denen Karpfenangler den Chiemsee abspannen. D.h., sie selber sitzen in Prien am Ufer, ihre Köder (Selbsthakmethode) liegen am Ufer vor der Herreninsel. Beim Fang eines Karpfens muss der Drill gigantisch sein. 

*[Ironie aus]

*Bin selber Karpfenangler (dazu auch noch FA), aber das Abspannen eines Gewässers kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Den Ärger von Trollwut kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab mir für morgen und Sonntag von nem Kollegen mal ne Go-Pro besorgt, evtl. gibts ja dann die Tage n paar Videos mit Live-Biss und Drill. Wär Klasse #6




Semesterferien oder so??? 
Du bist ja NUR am Angeln...:m


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Semesterferien oder so???
> Du bist ja NUR am Angeln...:m




Bin doch nur Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag. Unter der Woche bin ich studiern


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab mir für morgen und Sonntag von nem Kollegen mal ne Go-Pro besorgt, evtl. gibts ja dann die Tage n paar Videos mit Live-Biss und Drill. Wär Klasse #6



Drop Shot Montage aus der Ego perspektive 

Ich glaube das ich gleich nach Holland fahre. Vereinsangeln habe ich heute morgen wegen starker Kopfschmerzen gestern sein gelassen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 oder 5 Livebisse und Drills hab ich bis jetzt. Keine Monster, aber trotzdem super. Mal gucken, was jetzt an ner anderen Stelle noch geht


----------



## Angler2097 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade zurück vom Baggersee. 3 Forellen, davon eine schöne mit 62cm


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ich war heute auch kurz am Wasser. Naja wie soll ich sagen... es ging leider nichts außer ein Paar Lauben


----------



## 2Fast2Real (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was würd ich jetzt für ein paar lauben geben.
;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War kurz in Holland, stelle mich an eine Stelle, baue die Rute auf und in dem Moment 2 Autos mit älteren Holländern die sich unmittelbar neben mich stellen und ihre angeln auslegen |krach:

Ich habe nur wenig Würfe gehabt, dafür aber 2 fette Hecht Attacken auf den Roller Shad, ein Köder den ich teste. Bin dann aber angepisst weg, solch dreistes verhalten -.-'

Habe dann an einer anderen Stelle noch einen mini Zander gehabt. Nicht mal den Biss gespürt, dafür aber kein Scheider.


----------



## Neuro87 (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tauwurm, dendro, wobbler, Gummifisch... Nichts geht bisher :-(


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Neuro87 schrieb:


> Tauwurm, dendro, wobbler, Gummifisch... Nichts geht bisher :-(



Geht, glaube ich, nicht nur dir so heute  Bist nicht alleine!


----------



## Jose (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> War kurz in Holland, stelle mich an eine Stelle, baue die Rute auf und in dem Moment 2 Autos mit älteren Holländern die sich unmittelbar neben mich stellen und ihre angeln auslegen |krach:...



zeigt doch bestens, wir angler sind eine völkerübergreifende _*gemein*_schaft, ob kaasköpp, moffen, russen...#q


----------



## Cormoraner (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Obwohl ich unter Schmerzmitteln stehe und fette Hamserbäckchen habe (Weisheitszähne kamen Fr raus, alle vier) möchte ich das top Wetter heute nutzen und werde ein wenig Spinnen in meinen Vereinsseen. Heute nehme ich mir vor ausschließlich größere Köder und schwere Spinner zu nutzen. Ich melde mich :vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> zeigt doch bestens, wir angler sind eine völkerübergreifende _*gemein*_schaft, ob kaasköpp, moffen, russen...#q


Unabhängig der Nationalität und haste nicht gesehen ist das zum Glück eine Ausnahme. In den meisten Fällen sammel ich nur tolle Erfahrungen mit den Anglern :m


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade für Dropshot-Barsche am Main, einen größenen noch verlorn
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/5b6bd78033b110f0761db03b569f75d0.jpg


----------



## Pippa (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

..........


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha 
Eben n extrem großen Barsch oder n Zander verlorn und noch n zander auf Grundel am Dropshot
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/db4a54db10c92d3aea23b1989c4a206c.jpg


----------



## zokker (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich angel heute nicht, nur chillen. Frauchen putzt.


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

74, 8 Pfund. Dropshot mit Grundel 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/eb899c21a4ec2f025a14a0e3d2658ffb.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter, wer ist er denn? Wie groß?

Petri


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie gesagt, 74cm, genau 8 Pfund.
Wollte heute eigentlich n 45er Barsch fangen. Ziel verfehlt würd ich sagen


----------



## hanzz (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiler Fisch. Petri


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Geiler Fisch. Petri



Sehr,sehr , Geil.


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jean, ich setz einen drauf ^^

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/c1a2a371792207ff0772d16753fddc51.jpg


----------



## shafty262 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter Falter was isn bei euch los. Die Riesenzander kommen wa. [emoji1]


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kollege legt einfach mal Trocken nach. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/af16256e13482ae8a7f444e9bd193a68.jpg

Zwei Meter, einen 70er und den zander. Hatte schon schlechtere Tage


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6 Alle Achtung Jungs! Ich geh arbeiten und Ihr Fische der Extra-Klasse fangen...
 Jeder wie´s ihm g´hört 
#r + |schild-g !


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte auch noch einen heute Morgen...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/7360d7de4ab345c6759af80ea3ecc88c.jpg


----------



## Cassero75 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Echt fett Jungs. Petri


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sau geil! Petri an die anderen und danke für die Petris.
Hab noch einen gerade maßigen erwischt.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/c453f79abb629d026ca764944996f76e.jpg

Damit sieht meine Bilanz heute folgendermaßen aus: 2 maßige Zander, einen untermaßigen, einen verlorn. 5 bessere Barsche und einen 65er Hecht. Alles auf Grundel am Drop-Shot, außer die Barsche, die allesamt auf n kleinen Gummifisch


----------



## KleinerWaller (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hätte heute wohl an Wasser gehen sollen.|rolleyes

 Euch allen *fettes Petri *von mir! Echt hammer Fänge :m

 Vor allem die Zander, ich hatte noch nie das Vergnügen mit solch einem schönen Fisch. Gibt es bei uns im Kocher angeblich so gut wie garnicht #q


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch noch einen heute Morgen...


 
Mannomann- da hat Dein Maßband ja wohl nicht ganz gereicht? Diese superhübsche  Madame hatte wie´s aussieht deutlich 100+:vik:
Und der Zander hatte offensichtlich auch über 85, oder betrügt mein altes Auge mich da?


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

Petri Dank an alle. 



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Mannomann- da hat Dein Maßband ja wohl nicht ganz gereicht? Diese superhübsche  Madame hatte wie´s aussieht deutlich 100+:vik:
> Und der Zander hatte offensichtlich auch über 85, oder betrügt mein altes Auge mich da?




Maßband geht bis 140  das wär natürlich ein träumchen. Ja Hechte hatten 102 und 106 cm. Zander war 86. 

Interessanterweise grad noch einen gefangen. Dachte erst es sei der gleiche Fisch wie heute Mittag, aber er ist einfach einen Zentimeter kürzer.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/2b44a7fe72e9502427028e8634c28949.jpg


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den klasse Fischen, die zZ aus dem Wasser kommen!




nordbeck schrieb:


> Dachte erst es sei der gleiche Fisch wie heute Mittag, ...



Ist er auch, schau genau hin.
Nichtsdestotrotz Petri!


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:mTja - scheint Dein Tag zu sein : Noch n  |schild-g
Aber die Schwanzflosse ist schon verdammt ähnlich


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

Aalredl schrieb:


> Petri zu den klasse Fischen, die zZ aus dem Wasser kommen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri dank

Sicher? Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Irgendwie fehlt mir ein Zentimeter, andererseits schwanzflosse Oberseite. Ahhhh ^^

Bei nochmaligem Vergleich. Kranker scheiss echt der gleiche Fisch [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Japp die Kerbe der Schwanzflosse und der Einschnitt in der zweiten weichstrahligen Rückenflosse. Aber ist doch ein gutes Zeichen, dass der Zander sich rasch erholt hat.
Ein Zentimeter geht gerade bei großen Fisch rasch mal beim Messen verloren oder kommt dazu - ist ja kein starres Stück Holz.^^


----------



## wolfgang f. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Tim,
Ork  |splat2:  !


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich dachte mit dem Maßband haben Messfehler endlich ein Ende [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Ich weiß nicht ob er sich so gut erholt hat. Scheinbar war er etwas verwirrt, denn er biss auf Sardine. Das ist auch ein Novum für mich.


----------



## .Sebastian. (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Musste wohl Elektrolyte & Fett tanken, nach dem ersten Drill^^


----------



## nordbeck (2. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha Nice One.


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickbarsch-Zeit. 2 kleine, 2 mit rund 35 und einen mit 39
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/07/04421d62f86fb015c792dc69081935bb.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/07/31558cc5a810c2360487a4ca4393b0cf.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Welche Köder wenn ich Fragen darf?

Petri


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trollwut tobt sich grad mit Grundeln am DS aus [emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, danke.
Einen kleinen und einen 35er auf Wurm, danach hatte ich genug Grundeln zusammen. Alle anderen dann auf Grundel


----------



## Rotes Auge (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde morgen mal kleine Rotaugen am DS ausprobieren. Hat da jemand irgendwelche Tipps die ich beachten muss?

Inspired by Trollwut[emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Würde das Blei da recht weit vom Haken wegsetzen und dann die Zupfer auch recht großzügig ausfallen lassen. Also dass das Rotauge zum Grund fällt und das dann wieder hochzupfen


----------



## Rotes Auge (7. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok Danke. 
Ich dachte so an 5-7 cm lange Rotauge. Das würde doch gehen oder? Vielleicht sogar noch größer


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In der Größe fische ich meine Grundeln auch. Bei größeren wirst du wahrscheinlich mehr Hechtbeifang haben


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, gleich zu Ussat wenn die auf haben und dann Gastkarte holen. Hoffentlich haben die Tipps, habe keine Ahnung wo ich hin muss. Wird dann eine Erkundungstour wo ich weder Stadt noch Gewässer kenne ^^

Das kann ja was werden


----------



## phirania (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> So, gleich zu Ussat wenn die auf haben und dann Gastkarte holen. Hoffentlich haben die Tipps, habe keine Ahnung wo ich hin muss. Wird dann eine Erkundungstour wo ich weder Stadt noch Gewässer kenne ^^
> 
> Das kann ja was werden



Möhne.?
Dann viel Glück,hab ich dieses Jahr auch schon erfolgreich Abgeschneidert..|gr:
Habe mir vorgenommen,das es nächstes Jahr besser wird.
Dann kennt man seine Stellen.


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, gerade angekommen. Wetter perfekt, wenn das heute nichts wird kriegt Kathi von mir hochoffiziel einen Heiratsantrag. Muss aber noch auf die anderen Burschen warten, sonst wird wieder beschwert, dass ich alles wegfang


----------



## phirania (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, gerade angekommen. Wetter perfekt, wenn das heute nichts wird kriegt Kathi von mir hochoffiziel einen Heiratsantrag. Muss aber noch auf die anderen Burschen warten, sonst wird wieder beschwert, dass ich alles wegfang



Dann aber mit Kniefall,uns vorher rasieren.....
Viel Glück,wir sind dann auch mal los Hechte ärgern.


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heirat wird verschoben, PB Barsch mit 47
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/1442041b4e81201c88fe337a2896c230.jpg


----------



## Kaka (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, bin dann auch mal zum testen der Jackson STL am Wasser. Grad schon den ersten Kontakt gehabt. Leider abgeschüttelt. Testbericht der Rute kommt dann heute abend oder morgen.


----------



## nordbeck (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heirat wird verschoben, PB Barsch mit 47
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/1442041b4e81201c88fe337a2896c230.jpg




Petri! Das ist doch mal ein netter Start.


----------



## mathei (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sauber troll. schöner bursche


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Starker Fisch! Petri!


----------



## Kaka (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow, petri!


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. Hier der nächste. "Nur" 45, aber sehr geil!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/6b773d14dd5d19be0dd207b67248944f.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut,
freut mich das es bei dir läuft.

Ich selber habe gerade die Schnauze voll von allem hier. Läuft alles schief. Und natürlich war die Rolle, die ich gestern von Shimano zurück bekommen habe, noch immer kaputt. So kann man auch nicht angeln, meine Güte geht mir gerade alles auf die Eier.


Ich fahre morgen nach Holland


----------



## zokker (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle. Hab ebend auch mal was gefangen. Läuft bei uns sehr bescheiden zz.


----------



## RayZero (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut geht garnichts. Bin an nem neuen Gewässer alles voller Kraut und nur Spinnausrüstung dabei. Jeder Wurf wird mit einem Stück Wasserpflanze belohnt. Flachläufer bringen auch kein Fischkontakt - ist auch schon zu kalt. Da wo die Sonne durchbricht sieht man dass das Wasser Glasklar ist und man sieht nicht mal nen Weißfisch oder Barsch in den Uferregionen. Naja ... Dann geh mer halt Bundesliga schauen, wobei es da auch nicht gut aussieht [emoji35]









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und 39
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/900d46f9380f1d6fb2e1dd530ceab399.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut is wohl für dich Tag der Großbarsche? [emoji6] 

Petri


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen.


Grad bei Grundelbesorgung.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/3965c61ea588781f5be2466ba0b11d94.jpg

Grundeln gabs natürlich auch. Ganz schöne Brocken heut dabei

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/c063f3f18e32610de39e313a5ee1892e.jpg


----------



## phirania (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heirat wird verschoben, PB Barsch mit 47
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/1442041b4e81201c88fe337a2896c230.jpg



Schade...
Aber dickes Petri.#6
Schöne Barsche.


----------



## Sebastian84 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Barschen, die dicken sind schon nett anzusehen!
Hanzz nette Ecke wo du da angelst, wollte da morgen früh mal meine neue Rute testen[emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. Hatten jetzt insgesamt 1 kleinen Zander, einen kleinen Hecht und 11 Barsche, wobei bei den Barschen nur 2 unter 30 waren, und das auch nur knapp. Bombige Sache!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/08/1bc5d3d6d3cc201a10233b0b6a14f75c.jpg


----------



## KleinerWaller (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Wie machst du das nur? Ist ja unglaublich. Ich glaub ich muss mal mit dir mit gehen!  
 Ich hab dieses Jahr noch keinen großen Barsch gefangen, dabei ess ich die so gerne #q
 Und Petri zum PB!

 Petri Heil euch allen! Fangt morgen für mich mit! #6
 Bei uns ist Verkaufsoffener Sonntag und ich muss natürlich arbeiten, und das bei dem schönen Wetter 

 Grüße KleinerWaller |wavey:


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sebastian84 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Barschen, die dicken sind schon nett anzusehen!
> Hanzz nette Ecke wo du da angelst, wollte da morgen früh mal meine neue Rute testen[emoji6]


Viele Grundeln....
Vielleicht sieht man sich.


----------



## .Sebastian. (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Petri zu der tollen Ausbeute! Ihr scheint ja echt ein produktives Gewässer zu haben.


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Sebastian84
Bist ja n Nachbar 
Direkt umme Ecke aus Steele


----------



## Sebastian84 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ hanzz

Genau genommen aus Steele-Horst[emoji6] 

Wollte morgen gegen 7 Uhr los bis ca. um 10


----------



## DJ-Sancho (8. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So jungens jetz bin ich auch mal wieder dran! Morgrn gehts für ne woche ans hollands diep vertikalen... abends gibts dann immer den bericht! Bin schon heiss wie frittenfett!!! :-D


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/74c07677a73d0f2589cf8f4acf2b3efa.jpg


Leider noch mein pb im Drill verloren. Das war echt zum heulen. 

Wenigstens Frühstück 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/09/0fe17e41cf9a01fc7184ccdc8a1a9188.jpg


----------



## wolfgang f. (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja eine schöne "kleine" Entschädigung ist Madame ja schon!|schild-g


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

102 cm, wär ich eigentlich nicht unzufrieden mit, aber der verlorene war denk ich deutlich über 120 [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Rotes Auge (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schade


----------



## Angler2097 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War wieder am Baggersee. Ergebnis: 2 dicke Forellen 3 und 4 Pfund #6


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute 5 Barsche, nur einer über 30. Das is steigerbar nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## Casso (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@nordbeck: 
Ker, bei dir gibt es ja selbst am See richtig kulinarische Ergüsse


----------



## nordbeck (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Leben ist zu kurz um schlecht zu essen


----------



## phirania (9. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wäre ja auch schlimm,wenn ein Koch verhungern muß....


----------



## Casso (10. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sowieso!


----------



## SveMa (10. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute zwei Stunden in Grömitz an der Ostsee und der Anfang ist mit einer 31er Platte gemacht ...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/10/7ece199ab6f139234d4975294dedd934.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (15. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gehts gleich los, hoffentlich gibts n paar gute Barsche oder den ein oder anderen Zander


----------



## Trollwut (15. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war ja mal voll fürn Arxxx. Materialschlacht sondersgleichen. Hab rund 20 Bleie und 10 Haken versenkt, dazu ne Hand voll Gummitiere. Und, abgesehn von 2 Grundeln, abgeschneidert. Mein Gast konnte wenigstens nen Mikrozander und n Barsch fangen. 
Wirklich Kack Tag 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/15/7879cfdc74ccedebc217ee54d6f492e3.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (15. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja man kann ja nicht immer Dickbarsche fangen 
Trotzdem Petri. Vielleicht gehts mal morgen wieder los auf barsch


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/824113fd4d99513fc98ecb455eef60c0.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/76d9c53a43357855a157045d79f2ff9f.jpg

Zum dritten Mal und kein hecht bisher [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fängst du immer denselben Zander?


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hin und wieder


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Zum dritten Mal und kein hecht bisher [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]




Petri!

Darf man fragen auf welche Montage das geklappt hat? 

Meines Wissens nach angelnst du doch meistens mit Köderfischen am Grund?

LG


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sachen gibt´s...


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Darf man fragen auf welche Montage das geklappt hat?
> 
> ...



Petri Dank. 

Ist beifang beim hechten gewesen. Normale Ledger Montage mit Sardine als Köder.


----------



## hanzz (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/824113fd4d99513fc98ecb455eef60c0.jpg
> 
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/16/76d9c53a43357855a157045d79f2ff9f.jpg
> 
> Zum dritten Mal und kein hecht bisher [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


Petri.
Vielleicht will er auch endlich inne Pfanne.


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tauschen? Biete einen ca 65er Hecht und eine Killergrundel 
Mehr hat sich heute nicht reizen lassen
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/16/0a793fd4a7cb65f543dc5b88ba3cc6cb.jpg


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri.
> Vielleicht will er auch endlich inne Pfanne.




Petri Dank. 

Er schwimmt schon wieder. Hatte noch zwei mal nen Vollgas Anbiss der losgelassen hat. Mir schwant das könnte er wieder gewesen sein [emoji51]

Für die Pfanne hab ich ja den 70er


----------



## zeitgeist91 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri Dank.
> 
> Er schwimmt schon wieder. Hatte noch zwei mal nen Vollgas Anbiss der losgelassen hat. Mir schwant das könnte er wieder gewesen sein [emoji51]
> 
> Für die Pfanne hab ich ja den 70er




Petri heil und Respekt, du fängst tolle Fische.

Finde diese mehrfach-Fänge persönlich immer sehr interessant. Gibt einem schon zu denken (Stichwort : "die Fische werden misstrauisch" ; "die Fische kennen die Köder").

Besten Gruß


----------



## Seb_Me (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rabenschwarzer Tag heute. 
Vier Hechte haben gebissen, auf Köfi, und ich konnte keinen einzigen verwerten [emoji23] 
War zwar mein erstes mal mit Köderfisch, aber das war schon hart. 
Wenigstens konnte mein Kumpel einen 61er landen. 
Nun betreibe ich Fehlersuche. Ich hab den Fischen quasi immer den Köfi aus dem Maul gezogen. Warum auch immer.


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Petri heil und Respekt, du fängst tolle Fische.
> 
> Finde diese mehrfach-Fänge persönlich immer sehr interessant. Gibt einem schon zu denken (Stichwort : "die Fische werden misstrauisch" ; "die Fische kennen die Köder").
> 
> Besten Gruß




Petri Dank!

Naja denke das ist hier ne Ausnahme, fang sonst zwar häufiger mal Fische erneut, aber das hier ist schon sehr extrem.


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 Tim, wir hatten´s ja schon von lernbehinderten oder verhaltensauffälligen Menschen - warum soll´s bei den Fischen nicht auch suicid pikeperchs geben? Nächstes mal verpass ihm eine und schick ihn mir, ich versuch dann was feines draus zu machen und poste ein Bild davon...
Aber #r#r#r hast Du Dir allemal verdient mit diesen schönen Fängen!


----------



## nordbeck (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Wolfgang. 

Vielen Dank. Ja du hast recht, so richtig hell ist er nicht [emoji51]

Fische dieser Größe sollten wieder schwimmen nicht gegessen werden. 

Dumm zwar, aber schlau genug um beachtliche Größe zu erreichen [emoji16]


----------



## wolfgang f. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Fische dieser Größe sollten wieder schwimmen nicht gegessen werden.



Klar doch seh ich auch so- war nicht so richtig ernst gemeint und Bilder  von Fischen in anderen Aggregatszuständen machst Du eh die besseren :q


----------



## phirania (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Tauschen? Biete einen ca 65er Hecht und eine Killergrundel
> Mehr hat sich heute nicht reizen lassen
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/360x360q90/14/11/16/0a793fd4a7cb65f543dc5b88ba3cc6cb.jpg



Was denn Laich bewachendes Grundelmännchen um diese Zeit..?


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Was denn Laich bewachendes Grundelmännchen um diese Zeit..?



Offensichtlich. 
Hab dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal um diese Jahreszeit rießige Schwärme von Kleinfisch bei uns im See gesehn. Keine Ahnung, was für eine Art. Ca. 3,5cm groß, Flächendeckend an der Oberfläche, Ausbreitung des Schwarms ca. 10-15m. Alles komplett im Freiwasser. Alle 5-10 Minuten sieht man Barsche dazwischenstoßen, sieht schon spektakulär aus. Aber was das für Fische waren - keine Ahnung ;+


----------



## phirania (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Offensichtlich.
> Hab dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal um diese Jahreszeit rießige Schwärme von Kleinfisch bei uns im See gesehn. Keine Ahnung, was für eine Art. Ca. 3,5cm groß, Flächendeckend an der Oberfläche, Ausbreitung des Schwarms ca. 10-15m. Alles komplett im Freiwasser. Alle 5-10 Minuten sieht man Barsche dazwischenstoßen, sieht schon spektakulär aus. Aber was das für Fische waren - keine Ahnung ;+



Ukelschwärme,Jungfische um die 2 cm und Döbel auch um die 2/3 cm sind bei uns in der Werse unterwegs.
Hab mir letzte Tage welche für mein Aquarium gefangen.
Brauch ja mal wieder Futterfische....
Schon verrückt was jetzt noch an Jungfisch unterwegs ist.


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Ukelschwärme,Jungfische um die 2 cm und Döbel auch um die 2/3 cm sind bei uns in der Werse unterwegs.
> Hab mir letzte Tage welche für mein Aquarium gefangen.
> Brauch ja mal wieder Futterfische....
> Schon verrückt was jetzt noch an Jungfisch unterwegs ist.



Haben wir alles nicht.
Gibt nur Brassen, Rotaugen/federn, Barsche oder Karpfen in Frage. Ukelei wurde bisher erst eine einzige im See gefangen - von mir 
Wie dem auch sei, die nächsten Jahre werden wohl doch recht fischreich sein #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Finde diese mehrfach-Fänge persönlich immer sehr interessant. Gibt einem schon zu denken (Stichwort : "die Fische werden misstrauisch" ; "die Fische kennen die Köder").


So etwas ist vor allem deshalb schön zu sehen, weil man dann weiß das diese es nach dem Release überlebt haben.

In dem Sinne fettes Petri

------

Mein Wochenende war eher bescheiden. 2 Tage Dauerregen und eine Holland Tour, wo wir auf der Suche nach guten Plätzen und Fischen waren. Ein wenig die Gegend kennenlernen.
Samstag nichts und Sonntag fing es mit einem Mini-Hecht und Mini-Barsch an, ehe es bis Abends nicht mehr gebissen hat. Erst die letzte Stelle, bevor es dann dunkel wurde, war der Hammer. Erst ein Biss gehabt wo dann eine dicke Schuppe mit Spitze (jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte?) dran gehabt. Nächster Wurf brachte dann einen c.a. 35er Barsch. Kurz darauf hatte ich einen richtig fetten Biss der mir den Jig-Haken durchgebrochen hat. So etwas hatte ich noch nie und eigentlich gibt es auch bei der Qualität der Jigs keine Probleme. Dann gab es noch einen Zander-Biss und der letzte Wurf brachte dann noch einen schönen Hecht.

Genau wie letzten Wochenende - Erst am Sonntag gab es zum Schluss noch eine schöne Entschädigung während die restlichen Tage nichts ging. Das ist aber okay.


----------



## Lil Torres (17. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Kurz darauf hatte ich einen richtig fetten Biss der mir den Jig-Haken durchgebrochen hat. So etwas hatte ich noch nie und eigentlich gibt es auch bei der Qualität der Jigs keine Probleme.



kenn' ich... :r

bei mir war's ein vmc, bis dato noch nie probleme gehabt. ich hätte damals gerne meinen blick gesehen, als ich da nur noch den bleikopf rausgedreht habe... ;+


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das glaube ich dir.
Bei mir war der aber am Bogen gebrochen. Schon ärgerlich so etwas.

Gestern war mal wieder, wie die letzten 2 - 3 Wochen, in unserem Gebiet nichts. Auch die Kollegen, mit denen man sich unterhält, sprechen von toter Hose. Ist das bei euch auch so extrem? Oder liegt das an der Gegend hier?
Ist für mich eh das erste Jahr wo ich auch den Herbst und Winter mitnehmen, also noch alles Neuland.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht nach wie vor nichts.
Im Sommer hieß es überall "der Herbst", das ist die Jahrezeit.
Seit dem es annähernd gen Herbst geht ist hier tote Hose. Der letzte Fisch ist über 3 Wochen her. Und davor gab es in den 10 Tagen zuvor insgesamt 3 Bisse. Und seit dem nur einen einzigen Biss. So tote Hose ist schon extrem. Bis auf Holland, wo auch nur wenig geht, was aber eher daran liegt das ich da Stellen suche, geht nichts.

Ist das bei euch ähnlich? Egal welchen Angler ich frage, hier geht nichts was Hecht und Zander angeht.


----------



## Tobi92 (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Hier geht nach wie vor nichts.
> Im Sommer hieß es überall "der Herbst", das ist die Jahrezeit.
> Seit dem es annähernd gen Herbst geht ist hier tote Hose. Der letzte Fisch ist über 3 Wochen her. Und davor gab es in den 10 Tagen zuvor insgesamt 3 Bisse. Und seit dem nur einen einzigen Biss. So tote Hose ist schon extrem. Bis auf Holland, wo auch nur wenig geht, was aber eher daran liegt das ich da Stellen suche, geht nichts.
> 
> Ist das bei euch ähnlich? Egal welchen Angler ich frage, hier geht nichts was Hecht und Zander angeht.


Kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## Kouta (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im altrhein mometan auch kein hecht oder zander, dafür aber bars he bis 30 cm. Die ganzen jungfische bis 6 cm sind noch gut in schwärmen im Freiwasser.  Sehen aus wie rapfen.

grüße


----------



## d0ni (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also bei mir läufts aktuell ganz gut  

War 2x für ne Stunde nach der Arbeit, warn glaub ich 6 Hechte, der größte mit ca 80cm

Welche Ködergröße fischt du denn Bieber?


----------



## ado (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf die Rutten können kommen


----------



## Trollwut (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tote Hose heute wieder. Ne Hand voll Bisse, aber nichts hängen geblieben


----------



## mathei (21. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute auch nix. hatte auch nur nestd zeit. hoffecauf morgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt geht es auf nach Holland, drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## shafty262 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji106] [emoji123]


----------



## Trollwut (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich könnt kotzen. Eben meinen Barsch-PB verlorn. Ultra Drill, und dann weg. Gesehn hab ich ihn nich, aber ne Barschschuppe von 1,3cm... Hat da wer erfahrungswerte was die fischgröße betrifft?
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/d0f321815ba287569a9bbda281a75502.jpg

Von den kleinen gabs haufenweiße


----------



## inselkandidat (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn ich mich an meine letzten Klopper erinnere, würd ich mal spontan ü45 cm sagen...


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich könnt kotzen. Eben meinen Barsch-PB verlorn. Ultra Drill, und dann weg. Gesehn hab ich ihn nich, aber ne Barschschuppe von 1,3cm... Hat da wer erfahrungswerte was die fischgröße betrifft?
> 
> 
> Von den kleinen gabs haufenweiße



Kann natürlich (gerade auch wo du die Schuppe erwischt hast) auch ein quer gehakter Fisch gewesen sein.
... der kommt wieder


----------



## Trollwut (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kann natürlich (gerade auch wo du die Schuppe erwischt hast) auch ein quer gehakter Fisch gewesen sein.
> ... der kommt wieder




Ne, hat ganz regulär gebissen. Beim DS den stehengelassenen Köder eingesaugt. Auch der typische Barschdrill mit Schütteln, etc. Nur eben ne ganze Ecke größer.
Bin jetzt heimgefahrn, rund 20 der Mittelklasse bis ca 35cm hab ich erwischt
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/7dcdda9f58dc88aca1f8fd7534eaa0d7.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ne, hat ganz regulär gebissen. Beim DS den stehengelassenen Köder eingesaugt. Auch der typische Barschdrill mit Schütteln, etc. Nur eben ne ganze Ecke größer.
> Bin jetzt heimgefahrn, rund 20 der Mittelklasse bis ca 35cm hab ich erwischt
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/7dcdda9f58dc88aca1f8fd7534eaa0d7.jpg


Woher dann die Schuppe?


----------



## Trollwut (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War ja nur eine. Ich schätz der hat sich losgeschüttelt und is dann im überschwang nochmal am haken hängen geblieben


----------



## Trollwut (22. November 2014)

Nach eingehender und Vorallem ruhiger Beobachtung komme ich zu dem Schluss: Rundschuppe, keine Kammschuppe? Hat mir da vllt ein Hecht den Barsch geklaut und dafür die Schuppe dagelassen? Wie gesagt, regulärer Biss, regulärer Barschdrill.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/22/7480acedcbf6646576985169958a17ae.jpg


----------



## Surf (22. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade mein Grundel PB auf 19cm erhöht. .. die Ködergrundel war halb so groß....auf nen 2/0 Circelhook ..... naja schnell  bearbeitet, an den Haken zurück - mal gucken wie weit man das Spiel treiben kann.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nu wieder ab nach Holland. Gestern war der Hammer.
Bin zwar groggy und total durch, aber es ist angeln. Auf auf


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solche Schuppen stammen mMn von außengehakten Brassen, kenne ich vom Jiggen gut. Der eine oder andere Brassenklopper mit 50+ bleibt dann auch hängen, sagenhafter Drill!!!


----------



## Trollwut (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann nehm ich lieber die Brassentheorie an, das is mir wesentlich lieber 
Gerade angekommen. Hochnebel, 2 Grad - ich hab ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## Kouta (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hast es gut , bin auf arbeit und darf Maloche. 
Aber Montag und Dienstag frei, dann gehts ans wasser de  barschen hinterher 
Hoffe dass sich neb und Temperatur hält. 

Grüße und  viel Erfolg


----------



## Trollwut (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix wars. Direkt am Anfang einen und noch 2 weitere Bisse, dann hat sich der Nebel aufgelöst. Bis um 2 ging nix mehr, und dann noch einen im drill verloren
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/8f630900f9bc49cc47ef5453f0a5910b.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/64f8b8e9ed2605142ccec6b0a07e8af5.jpg


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad nen 55er Vertikal-Hafen-Spundwand-Zetti erwischt.

Der hat mir doch glatt beim Haken lösen in den Finger gebissen.
Ich blute [emoji16] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/92f86ef996a513ac5c67e20781d5e525.jpg


----------



## RayZero (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Toller Zetti Petri.
Der würde sich jetzt astrein in meiner Pfanne fühlen #h


----------



## hanzz (23. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.
Direkt noch n 64er hinterher

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/23/744d1e9cfc09138eec811aaa81a2883d.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist schon extrem wie mies es zur Zeit bei uns läuft.
Seite 3,5 Wochen hier keinen Biss mehr in der Heimat gehabt.
Ich kann zwar erst dann los, wenn es gerade dunkel wird/geworden ist aber bin hin und wieder (so gestern) auch ne Stunde vor dem Dunkel werden ans Wasser gefahren.

Nichts. Hier ist tote Hose wie zuvor nicht mehr. Sowohl Zander als auch Hecht wollen absolut nicht. Habe auch versucht die Köder hin und wieder mal größer zu präsentieren. Nix.

Bisher habe ich immer die Vermutung beim Wetter gehabt und hoffe das es auch damit zu tun hat. Es war immer schwankend und spätestens am Wochenende wieder sehr warm. Aber nie über mehr als 2 Tage kalt. Vielleicht bleibt es ja jetzt mal so. Ist schon der 2te Tag mit 4 Grad am morgen ^^


----------



## bombe20 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bieberpelz
das ist hier nicht anders. letztes wochenende bei schönstem sonnenschein und klarstem wasser ging nicht ein furz. wenn nichts großes geht, so hatte ich sonst wenigsten ein paar neugierige barschnachläufer auf meine großen spinner. aber auch die gab es nicht. diese totenstille war einfach unheimlich.
gestern abend habe ich mir dann buchstäblich 4h lang den arsch abgefrohren ohne auch nur einen anfasser zu haben. nach dem zweiten köderabriss in der packung habe ich dann resigniert eingepackt.


----------



## shafty262 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns auch komlett tote Hose. Sone flaute hat ich noch nicht dieses Jahr. Ich warte nochmal den richtigen Kälteeinbruch ab


----------



## Trollwut (28. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute endlich mal meinen bruder überzeugt mitzugehn . Hat gar nichts mit angeln am hut. Er hatte auch direkt 3 bisse, wovon einer hing, der aber leider ausgestiegen is. Ich hatte 4 barsche, der größte mit 35cm

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/28/6136f3f4d9b908e46568c5add6312420.jpg


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.

Und? hast dein Bruder angefixt ?


----------



## Trollwut (28. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Und? hast dein Bruder angefixt ?


Danke.

Ich weiß nich - nach dem verlorenen Barsch war er doch schon ziemlich stinkig. Könnte sein, dass er die Herausforderung annimmt, sozusagen :m


----------



## pike-81 (28. November 2014)

Moinsen!
Bei meinem Bruder ist es leider umgekehrt. 
Früher sind wir zusammen abgegangen. 
Ob Forellen mit der Fliege oder Dorsche vom Kutter. 
Waren echt tolle Jahre. 
Aber dann wurde er Vegetarier. 
Einmal konnte ich ihn noch überreden. Da hat er prompt'ne schöne Meerforelle gefangen. 
Aber seit dem tote Hose. Nicht mal ohne Rute kommt er mit. 
Das fehlt mir wirklich. 
Gibt nichts Schöneres, als zwei Brüder am Wasser. 
Um beim Thema zu bleiben. 
Heute bei eisigem Ostwind ging im hohen Norden nichts auf Barsch und Hecht. Am letzten Spot im flachsten Teil des Sees konnte mein Kumpel zwei Fritten ziehen. 
Petri


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kenne das, nur das wir zwei Mädels sind. Ich als kleinere Schwester habe ein Jahr vor ihr meinen Angelschein gemacht. 
 Obwohl sie die Jahre vorher nichts vom angeln wissen wollte, wenn ich mit unserem Vater mit gegangen bin, hat sie doch noch das Angelfieber getroffen. Wir 2 gehen meistens zusammen ans Wasser. Ist immer wieder schön und zu lachen gibt es auch immer was  !

 Das zur Zeit tote Hose ist kann ich auch bestätigen. Liegt wohl daran, dass langsam der eiskalte Ostwind immer näher rückt. In den nächsten Tagen kommen die Minusgrade auf uns zu :/


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch immer sehr gern mit meinem Bruder los. Hat dieses Jahr leider nur einmal geklappt.  

Nun geht es nach Holland, erste Deadbait Erfahrungen sammeln, die Blutbombete austesten und eben ein paar Stunden am Wasser verbingen ehe es morgen eine richtige Tour wird.


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen. Jetzt bin ich wach 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/13ee3ec08a6bf2f1dc805833834794ec.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2. Wurf, 34
Die sin da, der hatte im Drill begleitung von 3 anderen der selben größe.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/7a38eb38a8af7c5572c01cc76fb14595.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (29. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwar kein Barsch, aber auch ok 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/933131686bc906029ae6645c701a2e70.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ui Petri.
 Bei mir gab es nur abgefrorene Eier.

Mal hoffen das es morgen besser läuft


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ui Petri.
> Bei mir gab es nur abgefrorene Eier.
> 
> Mal hoffen das es morgen besser läuft





So gings mir heute. Exakt 0 Zupfer, nur Köder und Bleie dem Flussgott geopfert |uhoh:


----------



## feederbrassen (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum zu glauben


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich auch sagen, dass ich nach 2 Stunden ohne Kontakt auch keinen Bock mehr hatte


----------



## feederbrassen (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich auch sagen, dass ich nach 2 Stunden ohne Kontakt auch keinen Bock mehr hatte



Wäre bei mir auch so.#h


----------



## Angler2097 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fang #6


----------



## Ruti Island (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zwar kein Barsch, aber auch ok
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/29/933131686bc906029ae6645c701a2e70.jpg



Wie groß ist der? So um die 60? Der macht an deinem leichten Gerät doch bestimmt Spaß |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (30. November 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War ein 73er.
Hatte ne Fehlattacke an der Oberfläche, als ich meine DS-Montage schnell an der Kante vorbei gekurbelt hab, um nicht drin hängen zu bleiben. Schnell n Stahlvorfach drauf und n Twister und ab dafür. Direkt beim ersten Wurf einen gehakt, der aber ausgesteigen is. Dann kam die nächsten Würfe nix mehr und ich bin für ne halbe Stunde woanders hin. Später dann wieder zurück mit nem Gummi und dann is der direkt draufgesprungen. So n Mainhecht an der 15g Rute macht wirklich ordentlich Druck |wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich auch sagen, dass ich nach 2 Stunden ohne Kontakt auch keinen Bock mehr hatte


Bei mir wäre es sinnvoll gewesen, hätte ich das gesagt.
Waren zu zweit los, sind um c.a. 6 Uhr los und waren knapp ne Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser und bei Sonnenuntergang sind wir wieder nach Hause. 

Nicht ein Fisch. Weder an der aktiven Spinnrute, noch beim Dead Baiting (wobei ich hier erst noch Erfahrungen sammeln muss).

Das komische aber. An einer Stelle war ganz viel Fisch Bewegung über Wasser. Hier sind wir zum Schluss auch noch wieder hin gefahren und haben probiert. Wir hatten das Gefühl ständig Bisse zu haben. Vor allem auch bei den Absinkphasen. Teilweise auf Ansage, so das auch der Kollege dann das ziehen in der Spitze sehen konnte. Nichts blieb hängen und wir haben uns gefragt, ob das überhaupt Bisse waren bis ein einziges mal auch der Schwanz ab und der Gummi fast runter gezogen war. Ob kleine Köder oder sogar auf einer etwas größeren Forelle sind die Bisse ein paar mal gekommen.
Ich versteh die Unterwasser Welt nicht mehr |kopfkrat

Habe dann auch noch einen Anruf von einem Kollegen bekommen. Bei ihm läuft seit Tagen nicht und auch bei allen Bekannten, die er hat, ging gar nichts.

Am Ende habe ich zwei Tage umsonst gefroren -.-


----------



## pike-81 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach, besser ein schlechter Tag am Wasser, als ein Guter auf der Arbeit.


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Fische sind unterwegs um Weihnachst Geschenke zu kaufen.....:q:q:q
Deshalb haben die keine Zeit zu beißen..#d


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War ein 73er.
> Hatte ne Fehlattacke an der Oberfläche, als ich meine DS-Montage schnell an der Kante vorbei gekurbelt hab, um nicht drin hängen zu bleiben. Schnell n Stahlvorfach drauf und n Twister und ab dafür. Direkt beim ersten Wurf einen gehakt, der aber ausgesteigen is. Dann kam die nächsten Würfe nix mehr und ich bin für ne halbe Stunde woanders hin. Später dann wieder zurück mit nem Gummi und dann is der direkt draufgesprungen. So n Mainhecht an der 15g Rute macht wirklich ordentlich Druck |wavey:



Na dann Petri!


----------



## nordbeck (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/897edc4f2caaea064c678d213d0115b7.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/e90d5b92e744eb234869930b0844f908.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/49cbd07694798a0bf4c850318aed61cd.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/01/22830e7027aec21ef168c42f840cef56.jpg


----------



## PhantomBiss (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Nordbeck,
aber n Lächeln sollte schonmal drin sein. ;-)


----------



## nordbeck (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank. 

Lächeln erst ab 120cm [emoji16]


----------



## PhantomBiss (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok, dann isses wohl nur ne Frage der Zeit. Aber deine Hechtsaison fängt ja grade erst an, seh ich das richtig !?


----------



## Trollwut (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsche wollen nicht. Auf Twister gewechselt und direkt 3 hechtbisse gehabt, einen davon konnt ich landen, ca 65


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade nen biss auf fischfetzen versaut... #q


----------



## Trollwut (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Momentan is das so zum kotzen. Um jeden Biss muss man kämpfen und dann hängt der noch lange nicht.
Bin jetzt nach 5 stunden ohne biss heim, hab erstmal die schneuze voll


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Momentan is das so zum kotzen. Um jeden Biss muss man kämpfen und dann hängt der noch lange nicht.
> Bin jetzt nach 5 stunden ohne biss heim, hab erstmal die schneuze voll




Das klingt nach Arbeit. Würde dir, wenn es schon so weit ist, eine Pause empfehlen, um mit LUST wieder anzugreifen. Sonst artet das ja schon in Sucht aus!

By the Way: war in der Früh auch draußen, Spaßangeln am ganz kleinen Flüsschen mit -10cm Gummis auf alles, was da so beißen möge. 3 kleine Hechte, ein kleiner Zander und ein ~60er Zander, der dann mit durfte. Ich merke es immer wieder: Allround ist doch das geilste!
#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Momentan is das so zum kotzen. Um jeden Biss muss man kämpfen und dann hängt der noch lange nicht.
> Bin jetzt nach 5 stunden ohne biss heim, hab erstmal die schneuze voll



Davon kann ich nur Lieder singen. War wieder 6 Angeltage in Folge schneidern. Wurde heute glücklicherweise mit 2 Barschen und 2 Hechten abgelöst. Keine besonderen Fänge aber zufrieden stellend.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute auch wieder 0. bin unsere 4 km lange Strecke jetzt insgesamt 4x abgelaufen in den letzten 2 Wochen, ich hätt also irgendwann mal nen Zufallstreffer landen müssen, aber nichts. Schuppentiere wie vom Erdboden verschluckt 
Dafür am See gesehn, dass die Schildkröten auch im Dezember noch aktiv sind - dafür wesentlich träger.


----------



## pike-81 (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen!
@Trollwut:
Gibt es auf Deiner Strecke Altarme, Hafenbecken oder
Seen/Teiche mit Anschluß?
Dann würde ich's mal da probieren. 
Petri


----------



## Trollwut (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> @Trollwut:
> Gibt es auf Deiner Strecke Altarme, Hafenbecken oder
> Seen/Teiche mit Anschluß?
> ...




Gibt 2 ultraflache Verbeuungen, die zwar nach Hecht riechen, in denen man aber keine Flosse findet. Eine Verbauung gibts weiter unten noch, aber auch die is tot.
Glaub mir, hab die letzte Zeit wirklich alles abgeklopft.
Werd ab nächstem Wochenende wieder mehr Ansitzen, da is ein schneidern wenigstens nicht zwingend finanziellem Verlust eingängig. Die letzten Male hab ich bestimmt jeden Tag Material für mindestens 5€ versenkt. Das summiert sich schnell #q


----------



## phirania (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Angel Läden freuts,geht ja jetzt ins Würgnachstgeschäft...


----------



## thanatos (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der See ist nun teilweise zugefroren ,hab noch nie einen Fisch unter diesen Bedingungen im noch eisfreiem Wasser gefangen drum versuch ich´s jetzt gar nicht mehr.
 Hat wer andere Erfahrungen gemacht ????
 Ist Fließgewässer anders ?


----------



## Trollwut (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs bei solchen Bedingungen immer richtig dicke Brassen. Die Nordseite vom See war dauerhaft dicht, auch tagsüber, nachts hat sich das dann ausgebreitet.
Rund 50m von der "Eisgrenze" weg fischen war dann erfolgreich


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Der See ist nun teilweise zugefroren ,hab noch nie einen Fisch unter diesen Bedingungen im noch eisfreiem Wasser gefangen drum versuch ich´s jetzt gar nicht mehr.
> Hat wer andere Erfahrungen gemacht ????
> Ist Fließgewässer anders ?



Jipp,Fisch im See solange noch ne eisfreie Fläche da ist.
Flussfischerei kommt erst wieder ab Frühjahr aber Hafenbecken etc. sind immer einen Versuch wert und solange es nicht vollständig zugefroren ist fange ich auch .


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten das letztens in einem beruhigten Kanal Gebiet.
Obwohl es relativ warm war (4 - 5 Grad), war das Wasser noch die ersten Morgenstunden gefroren. Es gab Zonen ohne und mit Eis. Die Bisse waren wenige und nur auf sehr langsam geführten (und liegen gelassenem) Köder beim faulenzen. Aber dafür 2 Hechte und 2 Barsche. War ganz gut


----------



## Trollwut (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/12/13/b0d72a05a794e7bc0ff0e9c1f14bf3b3.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben den ersten Biss auf Malrele gehabt. Anhieb ging aber ins Leere :'(

Aber erfreulich, dasses funktioniert!


----------



## robdasilva (13. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns leider null bis jetzt. Die Makrelen bringens aber heut noch. Ich hoffs wenigstens.


----------



## Seele (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Bei uns leider null bis jetzt. Die Makrelen bringens aber heut noch. Ich hoffs wenigstens.



Leider waren Rob seine Hoffnungen umsonst. Wie die letzten 15 Makrelen auch, es funktioniert bei uns einfach nicht. Versuche das jetzt schon seit Jahren und es beißt einfach kein Fisch drauf. 

Dafür hatten wir 4 Runs auf Pellet und konnten 2 landen, 2 gingen im Drill im Kraut verloren. Bei gut 5°C Wassertemperatur durchaus zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ging auch nix mehr. Wenigstens wars mit Zeltheizung bombig heiß 

Auf meiner Makrele warn allerdings keine Risse. Würde also fast auf einen (kleinen) Waller tippen. Bei rund 15m genommener Schnur wars mit Sicherheit kein Schnurschwimmer mehr.
Nächstes Wochenende nochmal versuchen, wird schon noch


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> 15 m? [emoji50][emoji15]



Geschätzt. Zog direkt gut ab, bis ich zur Rute gekommen bin war der schon n Stück gelaufen, dann noch die 5 Sekunden, die ich gewartet hab. Würde auf jeden Fall wohl auch eher für Waller als für Hecht sprechen


----------



## Seele (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Was wolltest du denn auf makrele fangen?
> 
> Jean, ja das ist doch mal erfreulich.



Ein Hecht wird vermutlich das eheste sein was da bei uns beißt. 
Aber ich hab denen die schon vors Maul gelegt und die hats nicht gejuckt. Wirfst nach paar Stunden nen Wedler gibts sofort nen Biss.


----------



## Seele (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Erstaunlich. Wie präsentierst du den köfi? Was für ein Gewässer? Wie groß sind die Fische im
> Schnitt und was ist ein wedler? Ich vermute Kunstköder?
> 
> 
> Morgen hechten, mit makrele. Yay.


 

Gewässer sind verschieden, See und Fluss Präsentation am Grund, am Grund aufgepoppt, mit Stopsel, Fische gibts von klein bis 1,4m genügend, Köder von 20 bis 35cm, als Kopf, als Schwanzstück. 
Ein Wedler ist ein Kukö ja.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum schönen Fisch. 
Wieder nen Meter?


----------



## nordbeck (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank.  Ja 105 cm.


----------



## Cormoraner (15. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mache momentan gute Erfahrungen mit unserem halb vereisten Vereinsgewaessern. War gestern fuer ne Stunde am See und es gab vier untermassige auf diverse Gummis um und unter 10cm. Hatte nur ne Leichte DROP shot Rute bei.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern noch einmal los und einen Hecht und einen klein bis mittleren Zander gefangen. War ganz nett. 
Komischerweise beißen die momentan aber nur auf die Köder, die ich sonst nicht führe. Grelle Gummifische oder Spinner


----------



## Seele (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Jungs, wer ist denn alles am Wasser oder geht heute noch raus? 
Ich packe gerade meine 7 Sachen und werd mich dann mitm Rob auf Karpfen raus setzen. Nachdem wir letzte Woche doch eine gute Anzahl an Bissen bekommen haben wollen wir heute mal die etwas Größeren erwischen. 
Die Bedingungen sind fast schon beschi****, Wind, bald Regen, nicht gerade warm, wechselnder Wasserstand und fast Weihnachten.
Egal, wir jammern nicht, könnten ja auch Daheim aufs Sofa liegen. 

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen am Wasser viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Tobi92 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin grad schwer mit mir am hadern ob ich noch ne Stunde rausfahren soll.... [emoji16]


----------



## Trollwut (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben nen waller auf der spinrute verlorn. Könnt echt heulen :'(


----------



## Trollwut (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weil der Bieberpelz heut schon wieder n dicken Zander gezogen hat, bin ich halt auch nochma um ca halb 11 ans Wasser. An ner Stelle, an der ich schon den ein oder anderen Zander hatte, fließt normal n kleines Rinnsaal in den Main. Durch den Regen war das aber schon n ordentliches Flüßchen und hat da für ordentlich Strömung gesorgt. Hatte direkt bei den ersten 2 Würfen dicke Äste und sonstiges Unkraut. Beim rund 6. Wurf hatte ich dann beim ufernahen Ankurbeln wieder so nen Widerstand und dachte das is wieder so n halber Baum. Aus Reflex trotzdem erstmal angeschlagen. Weitere 2 Sekunden hatte ich noch das "Baumgefühl" und dann gings rund. Nach rund 20m ging die Flucht erstmal langsam weiter und ich dachte ich hab n Monsterzander. Aber nix wars, der hat unbeirrt Schnur genommen, so, dass ich halt die Bremse langsam immer weiter zu gemacht hab. Nach ca 100m Schnur runter isses mir langsam mulmig geworden und ich hab noch n weng mim Finger nachgebremst. Nochmal 20m später dann doch schon deutlich die Hand auf der Spule gehabt, Rute rund wie nochwas. Das war dann scheinbar zuviel und er is ausgestiegen. 
Abgesehn davon weiß ich nich, ob ich ihn überhaupt wieder gegen die Strömung hätte hochkurbeln können. Ders nämlich stramm Flussab geschwommen. Vom Schlagen her eindeutig Waller. Ich weiß, wieviel Schnur n ü80 Rapfen in der vollen Strömung nimmt, insofern rechne ich den Waller jetzt einfach mal auf ü1,60 hoch.


Kacke!


----------



## zokker (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man scheixxe, das ist ärgerlich. Kenne das Gefühl wenn die Schnur dem Ende zugeht und man muß die Bremse immer mehr zu machen, bis sie reißt. Allerdings nicht mit Wallern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr ärgerlich, den hätte ich dir sehr gegönnt.
Petri den anderen 

Bei mir lagen Glück und Trauer nah beieinander...

War gestern eben für ein paar Würfe los. Habe ein paar Würfe mit dem Gummi gemacht. Gerechnet habe ich eh mit nix. Also ein Tandemspinner dran und wieder so angeln, wie ich es nie machen würde. Kurzen widerstand auf c.a. 30 Meter entfernug gespürt und angeschlagen. War erst ruhig und zappelt da. Die ganze Zeit spritzer an der Oberfläche und Schnur genommen. Sehr komisches Verhalten. Da überall Enten waren und es dunkel war bin ich auch von so einer ausgegangen. War schon angepisst. Als dann ein Fisch im Licht, stand zwischen 2 Laternen, zum vorschein gekommen ist habe ich mich richtig erschrocken. 
Meine Fresse war ich glücklich das ich doch noch den Kescher mitgenommen hatte, was ich eigentlich nicht wollte. 

Schnell an Land kam dann das schlimmste und ich hätte wohl heulen können. Der Zander hatte den Tandem Spinner inkl Schnur komplett tief geschluckt. Ich habe nach mehreren Minuten mit Zange und Hand im Maul nichts mehr retten können und musste ihn Abschlagen 
Das ausherechnet beim tollsten Fisch, den man fängt, wo die auch noch so selten sind. Da ist die Freude doch sehr gemildert. Da sich aber der Vater meines besten Freundes ein Zander zu Weihnachten von mir gewünscht hat, da er es gesundheitlich nicht schaffen konnte, und der sich wie ein Schneekönig gefreut hat, konnte ich mich doch noch über das Lachen freuen.


----------



## Seele (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns wars sehr mager. Eine ü60 Barbe ist vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen das wars dann auch. Außer viel viel Regen, ständig wechselnder Wasserstand und nen üblen Sturm, wodurch wir auch die angepeilten Plätze nicht befischen konnten. Wayne, immerhin Fischkontakt und es war nicht alles für die Katz.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute noch abartigere Strömung, widerlichste Kaffeebrühe und lauter Dreck im Wasser. Wärs Wasser noch n paar grad wärmer, würd ich auf Waller sitzen.
27g Köpfe einfach abgetrieben, Biss hatte ich keinen


----------



## ado (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs heut früh nen 60er Hecht und ne schöne 45er Äsche.
Huchen konnt ich leider (mal wieder wie so oft beim Huchen fischen) keinenlanden.
Hatte ne Attacke eines kleinen aber der is nicht hängen geblieben ... war auch besser so - der soll mal erst noch wachsen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Petri bieber, wie lang? 84?[emoji51]
> 
> Investier mal in ein gescheites löseset sprich lange Zange und langer Seitenschneider, damit sollte man zumindest beim spinfischen echt alles gelöst bekommen.




Sobald ein Zander auch nur ein Tröpfchen Blut verliert (z.B. ein Haken Richtung Kiemen) oder zu lange an der Luft liegt, ist´s vorbei mit Überleben. 
Das Drama dahinter verstehe ich allerdings nicht ganz. Mein Gott, dann kommt er halt mal in die Pfanne, so what?
:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ist es - und für Diskussionen um C+R gibts ein anderen Thema - hier nicht.


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Sobald ein Zander auch nur ein Tröpfchen Blut verliert (z.B. ein Haken Richtung Kiemen) oder zu lange an der Luft liegt, ist´s vorbei mit Überleben.
> :g



Seh ich aus so, ein Drill an den Kiemen überlebt er auf Dauer nicht.

Halte auch nix von diesen ewig langen Wiederbelebungsmaßnahnen.
Am Ende geht er dann ja doch ein, dann hab ich ihn lieber sinnvoll verwertet. 

Aber genug Offtopic:
Ich fahr jetzt dann noch für ein Stündchen ans Wasser. Windverhältnisse sind zwar eher bescheiden, aber mal schaun.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Aber genug Offtopic:


danke.........


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein Problem [emoji28] 

Vom Fischen bin ich wieder zurück, der Wind machte es einfach unmöglich irgendwas zu erkennen.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Seh ich aus so, ein Drill an den Kiemen überlebt er auf Dauer nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> MfG Tobi




Also ich hatte ja neulich einen mit Haken, der voll im Kiemenbogen versenkt war. Die ca 35er Vorfachschnur war ca 1m lang und die Schlaufe am Ende war in der Mitte gerissen. Ich glaube Zander sind wesentlich widerstandsfähiger, als gemein hin angenommen wird. Was aber Stress betrifft, da machen die sofort schlapp.

Ansonsten, Petri den Fängern!


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch ne kleine Anmerkung damit nicht immer derselbe meint das letzte Wort haben zu müssen.



nordbeck schrieb:


> Wer hat von Wiederbelebung gesprochen? Ach ja keiner außer dir.



Ja richtig
Darf ich etwa nur über Themen reden die zuvor von anderen aufgegriffen wurden? [emoji19] 
Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tipp ist angekommen.
War ein 82er.

Heute war auch mega. Zu zweit los. Erst ein 88er, dann ein aussteiger mit ähnlicher größe, einen 60er und einen 80er. Direkt nach dem letzten Hecht konnte mein Kollege einen 72er verhaften. Alle schwimmen wieder. Genialer Tag


----------



## Seele (27. Dezember 2014)

Lieber keiner draußen?

Wir schon 




raußen


----------



## LexParker2703 (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so saß ich vorgestern am Wasser nur wo dein Zelt steht stand nur mein Stuhl und es war dunkel :--)


----------



## Seele (27. Dezember 2014)

Für so was kämpfen wir


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse! Petri Heil, Seele. Meine Hochachtung.


----------



## FlitzeZett (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Mit dem Schnee drum rum Strahlen seine Farben noch schöner...


----------



## robdasilva (27. Dezember 2014)

Jau ist ein schöner Fisch. Endlich hats bei mir auch mal geklappt. Danke noch an Seele fürs Keschern.


----------



## PhantomBiss (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, dann natürlich ein Petri an dich Robdasilva! Und Respekt an euch Beide.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon abgefahren: Ich zieh den Junior mit dem Schlitten durch die Landschaft und ihr fangt Karpfen !


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da muss ich zugeben ist es mir zu kalt. Das weckt dann doch die Tussi in mir  Dazu bin ich schon erkältet. Dann allen am Wasser mal Petri Heil, warme Füße, warme Finger....

@Seele: Klasse Fisch. Dickes Petri!


----------



## Seele (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kalt wars nicht aber das Einpacken ist schon sche*** wenn alles zusammen gefroren ist. Ruten muss man erwärmen, Zelt zu zweit abbauen und und und. Aber war ja nicht der erste Schneeansitz. Dafür entschädigen solche Fische umso mehr. Die fangen Andere bei uns im Sommer nicht mal.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War ebenfalls noch los. Kleiner 55er Hecht auf Köfi und einen kleinen Zander.malle erst sehr spät, war sehr zäh. Ich denke icu fahre nachher noch mal los, auch wenn es sehr kalt ist. Mal eben um -5 und mehr.


----------



## Seele (28. Dezember 2014)

Gerade noch auf Karpfen und schon wieder bei den Huchen, im Winter muss man flexibel sein.


----------



## pike-81 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen!
Durchhalten. Freue mich schon auf Fangbilder. Sowas gibt es bei uns im Norden nicht. 
Was ist das für eine Rute?
Petri


----------



## mathei (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Sowas gibt es bei uns im Norden nicht.


Und das darf auch gerne so bleiben


----------



## Seele (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glaub kaum, dass ich noch was fange dieses Jahr 
Ist ne Selbstgebaute mit ner Candy Lackierung.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jub, heute ging nichts.
Kalt aber angenehm, sehr sonnig und extrem klares Wasser. Keine Fische aber am Wasser verbracht, alles top.


----------



## pike-81 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@mathei: Meinst Du den Schnee? Dachte eher an den Huchen. Aber dafür haben wir ja Lachs und Meerforelle. 
@Seele: Sieht toll aus. Gefällt mir.


----------



## mathei (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

meinte den schnee


----------



## Seele (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> @Seele: Sieht toll aus. Gefällt mir.



Mir auch, sind aber immer Haufen Arbeit diese Lackierungen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade das Jahr mit einem 83er Hecht beendet.
Im Drill eine richtige Bombe. Lag aber daran, das er im Schwanz gehakt war.

Fisch ist Fisch und schwimmt. Guter Abschluss


----------



## Erdmännchen (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch gerade von meinem Abschluss wieder. Im Schneefall einen letzten Ansitz auf Quappe. Nachdem ich gut 50cm Barsch gefangen habe, allerdings aneinandergereiht und als Kaulbarsch und mir alle meine Würmer von denen geklaut wurden konnte ich mit dem allerletzten Wurm beim Einpacken doch noch eine Quappe von 36cm erwischen. Sicherlich nicht die größte, aber die erste maßige meines Lebens. Schöner Abschluss =)


----------



## Trollwut (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eben nen waller auf der spinrute verlorn. Könnt echt heulen :'(



Kollege hat heute an der leichten Hechtspinne an der selben Stelle ebenfalls einen verlorn. Wahrscheinlich der selbe. Drilling aufgebogen. Werd da jetzt die nächsten Tage mal verstärkt mit ordentlichem Wallerequipment losziehn #h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da bin ich gespannt.

Bei mir gab es heute keinen Kontakt.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beginn Angeljahr 2015. Gefangen auf Gigafish-Wobbler 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/02/e33149596cd1da3b8aa474bb772a5698.jpg


Hätte auch schon wieder kotzen können. Liegt alles voller Schuppen, paar Federn und viel Vogel*******... :'(
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/02/f59dcc2bf76bd0d42b8b974a478a7158.jpg


----------



## bombe20 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ganz schön dickes geflecht neben dem wobbler.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war ja der Fang 
Jetzt hab ich wenigstens auch mal n ordentliches Ankerseil^^


----------



## thomas1602 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

angelst du waale mit der schnur? 
das is doch locker ne 50er geflochtene XD


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der frühe Vogel fängt.... ach scheixx drauf, ich fang jetzt Hechte, bin malmlos


----------



## bombe20 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
sorry, ich sollte aufmerksamer lesen. ich dachte, der fang wäre der wobbler gewesen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waren heute ein bisschen versuchen die Räuber zu ärgern. War dann genau anders herum 

Trotzdem schönes Wetter und wunderbar wieder am Wasser zu sein.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/05/8d01d54295ae42baafc65c948807bee1.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/05/ecbe9b46e02d34409f2b8a9b1e846356.jpg


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber die Fotos sind schön!


----------



## robdasilva (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier noch Bilder vom Karpfen am 27.12.2014.

Gruss Rob


----------



## Trollwut (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War nix mit angeln heute -.- 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/07/3fa17c56aa3ada1ed9183f7331a7d9d8.jpg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bin grad am Wasser angekommen. 
90% Luftfeuchte
13 Grad
und Windstärken von 36 km/h.

Mal kucken was geht,  Wasser hat 6 Grad das könnte was werden.


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War nix mit angeln heute -.-
> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/07/3fa17c56aa3ada1ed9183f7331a7d9d8.jpg



Eisangeln...?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Außer das der Wind immer schlimmer tut sich nichts, aber Hauptsache am Wasser.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/10/26007d6c48a0176130703172d8c9c9b6.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/10/0fc24d15752fb50077b1593164435982.jpg


----------



## porscher (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mutig, mutig. es soll heute richtig ungemütlich werden. pass auf dich auf!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, heute morgen konnte man die Montagen noch gut mit dem Boot ausbringen. Jetzt ist Endegelände, zu starker Wind. Aber wir sitzen relativ sicher und aufs Boot müssen wir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## kernell32 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die eine Rute zumindest sieht nach Waller aus. Beangelst du plätze wo du weisst das dort Waller hockt, oder lockst du auf gut Glück? Ich frag weil ich auch die Tage raus will und das Wasser doch recht kalt ist und die Viecher wahrscheinlich faul rumliegen.
Wie ist die wassertemperatur bei euch?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Cousin fischt auf Wels ich auf Karpfen. Sind an nem Eck wo wir vor ein paar Jahren im Winter schon erfolgreich waren.  Echolot sagt mir 9,4 Grad an der Oberfläche.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So war ein schlner Tag am Wasser, unsere Strategien sind nicht auf gegangen aber das macht auch nichts. Man(n) lernt ja draus.

Gegen zwei Uhr ist der Wind auf 15km/h runtergegangen war dann Zeitweise richtig auszuhalten. Gegen vier hat es dann gepisst wie aus Kübeln. Sind dann heim gefahren.


----------



## kernell32 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ganz ähnlich, war mit der Spinne für 2-3 std. draussen, im Windschatten wars echt erträglich aber den fischen hat der Temperaturanstieg wohl auf den Magen gehauen.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bestes wetter - nicht
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/7cc434e6f138c055dabc64b9c1c445f1.jpg


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht live vom Wasser, daran ist zur Zeit nicht zu denken.
Schnee, Hagel und Regen Wechseln sich hier ab


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Jetzt Gewitter mit Blitz und Donner und riesen Schneeflocken, alles ist weiß.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind jetzt auch heim. Regen, Schnee, Wind, Graupel, Sonnenschein, muss nicht sein 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/11/154d868c9126632626cc9344aa65b7fe.jpg


----------



## Rotes Auge (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns gabs Unwetterwarnungen mit Böen bis zu 120 km/h.

Und ich wollte Feedern gehen


----------



## kernell32 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schee wars!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/12/0ff170bf951bf21dd316dab8dc623574.jpg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Bild


----------



## kernell32 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo bisschen schief allerdings


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Theoretisch dürfte dort kein Wasser mehr sein |supergri


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Theoretisch dürfte dort kein Wasser mehr sein |supergri


iss egal....wasser kommt wieder .....es hat ja heute nacht gut geregnet :q


----------



## wusel345 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber wenn das Gelände sooooo schief ist, Ulli???? |kopfkrat


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das Gelände sooooo schief ist, Ulli???? |kopfkrat


....du mußt dann einfach den kopf etwas schräg halten *---->* |wavey:
dann läuft das wasser auch nicht mehr sooooo schnell ab


----------



## exil-dithschi (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die ruhe vor dem sturm...


----------



## Trollwut (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute wieder nix, außer nem hechtbiss. Bin glaub ich einfach kein winterangler


----------



## flasha (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da wird man glatt neidisch, wenn man so eure Gewässer sieht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist auch nur tote Hose. Bisse Fehlanzeige


----------



## thanatos (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch nur tote Hose. Bisse Fehlanzeige



:q mein Mitgefühl bei mir war es heute ebenso ,aber ich war wenigstens am See,#6


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

See leider (leicht) zugefroren.....


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

See war bei mir heute auch nicht  so ergiebig. 
Bin dann an den Main, da hab ich lediglich einen Baumstamm im Wasser gehakt. Im see wenigstens einen hecht und einen toten barsch gesehn. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/24/6a41af21ef21c161dac72af93d75a008.jpg
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/24/3bcead97cec83f4c77ea6294e08c7ce5.jpg


----------



## RayZero (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hasts einfach drauf Nordmensch #6

Petri


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jau, die feiste lady haste dir abba ma redlich verdient!


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

49er Barsch. Ein Traum Petri


----------



## Trollwut (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch geilen Fängern! 

Bei mir wars heute schon wieder ne Nullrunde.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Nordbeck, schöner Fisch.



thanatos schrieb:


> :q mein Mitgefühl bei mir war es heute ebenso ,aber ich war wenigstens am See,#6


Auch gestern wieder keinen Kontakt. Erste Stelle habe ich dann schnell gewechselt. Da gab es nur max. 5 Meter die nicht zugefroren waren. Das hatte keinen Sinn da zu spinnen. War dann an einen See gefahren und 10 - 15 Minuten gespinnt. Aber da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung und das Vertrauen wie es richtig muss.


----------



## PeBo75 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen und Petri heil!

Hier mein kleiner Einstand im Forum mit besten Grüßen aus dem warmen Nairobi.

Ich sitze gerade mit Wurm an Pose auf Tilapia an. Einen konnte ich schon überlisten.

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## hanzz (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Petri Nordbeck, schöner Fisch.
> 
> 
> Auch gestern wieder keinen Kontakt. Erste Stelle habe ich dann schnell gewechselt. Da gab es nur max. 5 Meter die nicht zugefroren waren. Das hatte keinen Sinn da zu spinnen. War dann an einen See gefahren und 10 - 15 Minuten gespinnt. Aber da fehlt mir einfach die Erfahrung und das Vertrauen wie es richtig muss.



Die Erfahrung kommt nur durch anfangen. 

Durchhalten [emoji6] 

Bald ist der Winter vorbei, in gut 4 Wochen ist schon März. 
Dann ist zwar Schonzeit, aber es gibt ja noch andere Fische als Hecht u. Zander.


----------



## hanzz (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



PeBo75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und Petri heil!
> 
> Hier mein kleiner Einstand im Forum mit besten Grüßen aus dem warmen Nairobi.
> 
> ...


Frechheit !
Wir kämpfen uns hier durch den Winterblues und du badest Würmer in Nairobi. Geht gar nicht [emoji23] 

Herzlich willkommen und Petri heil


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das klingt ja sehr spannend.
Da hoffe ich auf weitere Fänge und Bilder von dir.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



PeBo75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und Petri heil!
> 
> Hier mein kleiner Einstand im Forum mit besten Grüßen aus dem warmen Nairobi.
> 
> ...



...da könnt man ja glatt neidisch werden :q:q:q

Viel Spass und Petri :g


----------



## Trollwut (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gut: ich kenn jetzt das Drillverhalten der knüppelharten Hechtpeitsche
Schlecht: PB Barsch verloren


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Welch Zufall das wir vor erst wenigen Tagen genau darüber gesprochen haben. So ein Mist aber auch.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Passiert. Kollege hat eben n schönen 70er Zander gekriegt. Bilder später


----------



## Trollwut (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub echt ich spinn. Den ganzen Tag alles fein säuberlichst ausgefischt ohne biss. Kommen zwei andere, prompt verliert einer nen dicken zander und der andere fängt nen rund 40er barsch


----------



## Tobi92 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zumindest weißt jetzt, dass nicht an den Fischen lag.

Is besser als weiterhin im "trüben zu fischen" [emoji6]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns heute tote Hose. Unsere Spots waren alle eingefroren, dabei hätte man bei der Sonne im Shirt laufen können. Also die Kanäle und Brücken entlang gefahren und freie Kanalstellen gesucht und gefunden. Aber nirgends auch nur ein zupfer. 

Mit dem Winter werde ich bisher nicht warm (badabitz Wortwitz -.-)


----------



## danny7017 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Winter eben!
Wenig Fisch aber dafür die dicken :vik:.


----------



## kernell32 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben zurück, kalt wars aber schön :g

Frauchen nen 60er Hecht verhaftet, icke noch nen kleenen und dann ich den hier für die Pfanne.

So muss das.







edit: sorry das png war n bisschen riesig


----------



## PeBo75 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was habt ihr nur immer mit Eis?

Nicht ganz live, bin inzwischen zurück im Hotel, möchte aber trotzdem zwei Eindrücke hinterlassen.

Zuerst ging es mit dem Tretboot zur Angelstelle, dann hab ich mit Wurm und Pose einige untermassige Tilapia verhaftet und wieder auf Bewährung entlassen.

Morgen nehme ich ein kleines Paddelboot und versuche den Schilfgürtel zu stippen. Da war heute den ganzen Tag Bewegung drin aber er ist schlecht anzuwerfen weil zwischen der Stelle und dem Ufer Unmengen an Holz im Wasser liegen.

Viele Grüße aus Nairobi,
Peter


----------



## RayZero (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Richtig schwer heute ...
An meiner Stamm-Zander-Stelle (sehr tiefe Kante - unfassbar für den Fluss) herrscht heute am Grund so eine krasse Strömung... Hab nur 12g Jigköpfe dabei - das ist zu wenig. Ich werf eine Stelle an und der Gummi erreich 10m weiter den Grund [emoji23] ...
Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich ein Fisch im Winter diese Strömung gibt. Werde mal die Wehre anfahren - da ist bestimmt besser [emoji2][emoji106]








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (1. Februar 2015)

Es wird nicht einfacher ... Sonne scheint - es taut und wird matschig. Wasser ist recht klar - hab mal auf den Glitter Kopyto gewechselt aber wie gesagt ... Irgendwie kein Vertrauen heute







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir warn heut ca. 7 Stunden aufm See, Kreuz und Quer alles bagefahrn aber nichts, kein Zupfer. Einige Rotaugen/Brassen/Weißfischschwärme haben wir gefunden, aber nicht mal die, haben den Wurm angeknabbert. Wirklich seltsam  :c


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut, ich nominiere dich mal vorsorglich, falls es das im AB jemals geben sollte, zum HARDORE-angler der jahre 2014 und wohl auch 2015.

#6 #6 #6 (ist schon ein daumen mehr, als ich habe)


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> @trollwut, ich nominiere dich mal vorsorglich, falls es das im AB jemals geben sollte, zum HARDORE-angler der jahre 2014 und wohl auch 2015.
> 
> #6 #6 #6 (ist schon ein daumen mehr, als ich habe)



Guter Mann, darf ich es wagen, ihnen meinen Dank anzutragen?
#h


----------



## Quicksilver86 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute zu zweit 4.5h am See gewesen.
Egal ob Gummifisch,Wobbler,Blinker,Spinner...nichts ging.
Ab und an gabs nen fetten Schneeschauer und es wurde kalt an den Fingern.Manchmal ist aber auch schön die Sonne raus gekommen.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Quicksilver86 schrieb:


> Heute zu zweit 4.5h am See gewesen.
> Egal ob Gummifisch,Wobbler,Blinker,Spinner...nichts ging.
> Ab und an gabs nen fetten Schneeschauer und es wurde kalt an den Fingern.Manchmal ist aber auch schön die Sonne raus gekommen.



Is neben euch zufällig ein Kahn gekreuzt, dessen Kapitän in etwa die nautischen und navigatorischen Fähigkeiten eines blinden Blindenhundes hatte?
Das war dann ich :m


----------



## Quicksilver86 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö bei uns aufem See ist Bootfahren untersagt


----------



## Der_Spinner (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Fisch des Jahres am dritten Angeltag, dafür dass ich so ein Wintermuffel bin ziemlich okay. Knappe 70 auf ein Rotauge knapp überm Grund!
Petri!#h


----------



## Der_Spinner (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh da ist der Anhang wohl nicht mitgekommen.
Hier noch ein  schönes Foto dazu. Allerdings an der Weser geschossem, den Hecht hab ich in einem Vereinssee gefangen. An der Weser ging gar nichts. Mit Maden, Wurm und KöFi geangelt, von 11.00uhr bis 22.00uhr kein einziger Biss.


----------



## Casso (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Respekt für das Durchhaltevermögen und Petri zum Hecht! :m


----------



## Der_Spinner (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke! Jetzt gleich werde ich endlich versuchen, was ich schon lange machen wollte. Zu Fuß ans Gewässer (14km). Jetzt wird noch der Rucksack mit dem nötigsten gepackt (kleine Tele Rute usw, köder für Barsch und döbel) und so gegen sonnenaufgang gehts dann los, natürlich gelaufen nicht gegangen. Ich berichte dann wenn ich ankomme und hoffentlich auch wenn ich den ersten zu-Fuß-Fisch gefangen hab! Wünscht mir viel Glück


----------



## Der_Spinner (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, los gehts! In den Sonnenaufgang!
Für die die sich wundern: Mein Fahrrad wurde schon vor längerer Zeit gestohlen.|supergri


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn berichte mal wie es GELAUFEN ist...


----------



## mathei (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Respekt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Des ganze dann auch wieder retour?


----------



## zokker (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_Spinner schrieb:


> Danke! Jetzt gleich werde ich endlich versuchen, was ich schon lange machen wollte. Zu Fuß ans Gewässer (14km). Jetzt wird noch der Rucksack mit dem nötigsten gepackt (kleine Tele Rute usw, köder für Barsch und döbel) und so gegen sonnenaufgang gehts dann los, natürlich gelaufen nicht gegangen. Ich berichte dann wenn ich ankomme und hoffentlich auch wenn ich den ersten zu-Fuß-Fisch gefangen hab! Wünscht mir viel Glück


Und er läuft, er läuf, läuft, läuft, läuft ...#6#6#6


----------



## Der_Spinner (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

GELAUFEN ist es gut, und ich bin nach Zeitplan angekommen. Gefangen hab ich dafür um so weniger, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen bemerkbaren Biss (ein kleiner Barsch ist hinterher, aber hat nicht zugepackt) und wenn das so bleibt werde ich mich in ca 30min auch wieder auf den Rückweg machen. Auf den freue ich mich nicht besonders, aber notfalls gehe ich die letzten Kilometer. Gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem, denn der Weg ist ja bekanntlich das Ziel (besonders wenn er länger ist als die Angelzeit) und die neblige Landschaft bei Sonnenaufgang war auch klasse anzusehem! #6
Vielleicht schaff ichs ja sogar noch rechtzeitig bis zur Bundesliga wieder nach Hause. Petri! #h


----------



## Seele (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ich hab sauber abgeschneidert. Rute ist im Arsch, riesen Überschlag auf der Baitcaster gehabt. Jeden 2. Wurf die Ringe enteisen und das für gerade mal einen Nachläufer einer knapp 50er Refo. 

Aber es war trotzdem absolut super bei dem Wetter.


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der_Spinner schrieb:


> GELAUFEN ist es gut, und ich bin nach Zeitplan angekommen. Gefangen hab ich dafür um so weniger, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen bemerkbaren Biss (ein kleiner Barsch ist hinterher, aber hat nicht zugepackt) und wenn das so bleibt werde ich mich in ca 30min auch wieder auf den Rückweg machen. Auf den freue ich mich nicht besonders, aber notfalls gehe ich die letzten Kilometer. Gelohnt hat es sich trotzdem, denn der Weg ist ja bekanntlich das Ziel (besonders wenn er länger ist als die Angelzeit) und die neblige Landschaft bei Sonnenaufgang war auch klasse anzusehem! #6
> Vielleicht schaff ichs ja sogar noch rechtzeitig bis zur Bundesliga wieder nach Hause. Petri! #h



Sieht doch super aus das Gewässer.#6
Bestimmt gute Döbel drin.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schwierig am see heute.
Mal sehn ob sich ein schönes rotauge aus dem main feedern lässt
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/08/20e5e2ff9e3b43ea85ddb1b63cb73453.jpg


----------



## KleinerWaller (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schwierig am see heute.
> Mal sehn ob sich ein schönes rotauge aus dem main feedern lässt



 Und hast einen Fisch zum Landgang überreden können? :m


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War leider auch gar nichts - nichtmal ne Grundel


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachdem es am Wochenende recht milde war sind wir dann Sonntags los. Zum Glück waren besagte Stellen nicht ganz eingefroren und haben genügend Platz zum fischen geboten. 

Hat allerdings alles nicht geholfen. So gab es zum Ende nichts. Lediglich ein einziges mal hatte ich das Gefühl eines kleinen Bisses.

Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie sich ein Drill anfühlt ^^


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie sich ein Drill anfühlt ^^



Hier, ebenfalls. Der letzte Fisch n Waller im Dezember, und da wars kein Drill, sondern ein "ich zieh dir halt mal konstant schnell Schnur von der Rolle".
Der letzte Fang war Mitte November oder so :c


----------



## KleinerWaller (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hier, ebenfalls. Der letzte Fisch n Waller im Dezember, und da wars kein Drill, sondern ein "ich zieh dir halt mal konstant schnell Schnur von der Rolle".
> Der letzte Fang war Mitte November oder so :c



Ohje, das hört sich ja mal depremierent an #q

 Versucht ihr etwa die Hoffnung auf einen Fang zu nehmen?

 Ich gehe nämlich am Mittwoch und Donnerstag seit Wochen mal wieder ans Wasser :g Hoffentlich habe ich mehr Erfolg als ihr :q Möchte noch einen Hecht oder Barsch bevor die Schonzeit am Sonntag anfängt #c

 Dafür werdet ihr, sobald wieder mehr geht, die meisten Fänge und schönen Landschaften schicken  Schlimmer kann es ja zurzeit nicht werden 

 Petri Heil #h


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Leute gebt nicht auf. Ich hab im Februar fast 1000 cm hecht gefangen. Also Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.



Das hab ich immer in Aalform :vik:
Bei mir is ja jetzt eh Schonzeit, deswegen erstmal feedern, ab März gehts dann mit Waller los und April dann mit Aal, von daher is der Februar immer der "tote" Monat#h


----------



## thanatos (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ja ja der liebe Februar ,nur zum Eisangeln zu gebrauchen und dann die 
 Schonzeit na denke das dünne Eis verschwindet die nächsten Tage ,
 wird dann mal mit der Schwingspitze los,besser als gar nix


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aufgeben gibt es nicht.
Wenn machbar, dann wird die Zeit am Wasser verbracht.
Und nur durch Schneidern kann ich lernen, was ich falsch mache. In dem Sinne wird ordentlich weiter probiert.


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Aufgeben gibt es nicht.
> Wenn machbar, dann wird die Zeit am Wasser verbracht.
> Und nur durch Schneidern kann ich lernen, was ich falsch mache. In dem Sinne wird ordentlich weiter probiert.


genauso ist es...immer schön testen und anschließend die Vorteile nutzen #6

#h


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute morgen um kurz nach eins kurz aufgewacht, dann mal aufs Habdy geschaut wieviel Uhr is. Sms von meinem einzigen Klienten heute " bin Krank morgen klappt nicht".

Hmmm. Kinder im Kindergarten, Frau auf der Arbeit 
Gleich ans Angeln gedacht und heute morgen stehe ich am Wasser und versuch mein Glück an meinem Hausgewässer. Vielleicht beißt ja der ein oder andere Winterrüssler


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War ein angenehmer Tag am Wasser, es hatte 4 Grad Außentemperatur wenn die Sonne rauskam war es echt auszuhalten.
Leider hat sich kein Wasserschwein erbarmt und meinen Köder genommen.
Naja Hauptsache am Wasser 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/11/b461984f2e12283e8377af5d977c721e.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/11/ae362f651f73f0a2cf1fddc3e728ac5b.jpg


----------



## Quicksilver86 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute 3 Std am Neckar verbracht.
Leider sind unsere Seen noch gefrohren daher musste ich ausweichen.
Auch bei mir hat sich keiner der Fische bemüht meinen Köder zu nehmen.
Morgen werde ich es nochmals an andere Stelle versuchen und dann wars das leider erstmal mit Raubfisch bis 01.06


----------



## KleinerWaller (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo alle zusammen 

Ihr habt mir sie Hoffnung auf einen schönen Fisch nicht genommen! Deshalb wie geplant um 10 Uhr ans Wasser gefahren. Kaum hatte ich vorhin wenige Sekunden meinen Köder gebadet, hing meine Pose auch schon unter. An der Match Rute der Döbel schon Spaß gemacht . Jetzt warten wir auf den nächsten Biss. 

Petri Heil


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein Monster, aber immerhin mal wieder seit Monaten Fisch in den Griffeln


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/12/1f8b99adfb0783bdcba91d5545ee6581.jpg

Bild vergessen


----------



## madpraesi (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo und Petri 
der passt gut zum länge schätzen 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern!!
@KleinerWaller mich würde mal die Länge des Döbels interessieren...der geht doch sicherlich an die 60...


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub eher der geht an die 65cm. 60 haben se ja bei uns im Schnitt schon


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Packen jetzt zusammen. 8 kleinere Rotaugen/Rotfedern und 3 Brassen von dem Format:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/12/8bdce4accb9c9818daa2f22cf0be00ac.jpg

Petri zu dem Dicken Döbel!


----------



## KleinerWaller (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank!

Ich bin jetzt auch schon daheim. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht wie groß der Döbel war 

Mein "Kameramann" hat ewig gebraucht um das Bild zu machen, weil die handy kamera nicht ging und er noch das Handy neustarten musste. Wollte dann so schnell wir möglich den dicken wieder ins Wasser lassen.  aber ja so zwischen 60 und 65 cm hätte ich ihn auch geschätzt.


----------



## Quicksilver86 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut wieder 3h am Neckar verbracht und schneider heim...2 Gummifische hab ich im Wasser gelassen:-(


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ihr habt mir sie Hoffnung auf einen schönen Fisch nicht genommen! Deshalb wie geplant um 10 Uhr ans Wasser gefahren. Kaum hatte ich vorhin wenige Sekunden meinen Köder gebadet, hing meine Pose auch schon unter. An der Match Rute der Döbel schon Spaß gemacht . Jetzt warten wir auf den nächsten Biss.
> 
> Petri Heil



Petri..#6#6#6
Geht doch,jetzt noch ein Lächeln und der nächste Fisch folgt.


----------



## KleinerWaller (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri..#6#6#6
> Geht doch,jetzt noch ein Lächeln und der nächste Fisch folgt.


Da war anfangs ein lächeln.
 Nur hat mein Vater zu lange gebraucht für das Bild. Meine Hände waren schon halber abgefroren  

War mein erster Fisch des Jahres  war echt klasse!


----------



## kernell32 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/13/f2ca42cfac4506f9ffa73ad368d6d90e.jpg
Die letzten Tage vor der Schonzeit nutzen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen früh geht es los, endlich mal ein paar Tage milder und ich hoffe das macht die Fische ein wenig munter. Bin ganz guter Dinge


----------



## Michael2711 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mein erster dieses jahr aber schwimmt wieder weiter


----------



## Evildust (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dir, wo gefangen Fluss oder Weiher???


----------



## Michael2711 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den gab es im fluss auf grund mit krabben


----------



## KleinerWaller (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme auch gerade vom Wasser. Wieder ein Döbel  bisschen kleiner, mit 52cm. War trotzdem schön


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

klasse döbel|bigeyes#6


----------



## Michael2711 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut auch wieder am wasser gewessen gab den nächsten döbel


----------



## Trollwut (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs heute genau exakt 1 Grundel.
3 Stellenwechsel, 4 Stunden. Morgen wirds dann hoffentlich was


----------



## Michael2711 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin kein Schneider @ trollwut


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Yeah 
Heute gehts wieder los, 3 Jungs von unserer Jugend gehn mit


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:cdie dünne Eisdecke will einfach nicht weg tauen #q


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir machen Feierabend, hatten zu dritt rund 15 brassen von ca 40-50cm
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/18/bcad21fc89aad625cba7b1c82b6168e4.jpg


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, 
es geht bergauf 

Bei uns war heute auch das Eis weg. Werd Sonntag auch mal nen kurzen Versuch starten.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, endlich. Hatte ja auch lang genug trockene Finger #6
Aber an der Größe muss ich noch arbeiten #h


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nur ein kleiner KArpfen, aber Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Drop Shot mit Tauwurm probiert, leider schneider


----------



## shafty262 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Heute Drop Shot mit Tauwurm probiert, leider schneider


Du musst mal das Carolina und Texas Rig mit Tauwurm probieren. Zwischendurch richtig lange Pausen machen und Köder einfach nur liegen lassen. Beim Dropshot Rig hab ich das Gefühl, das weil die Fische am Grund stehen das Blei zu verräterisch ist.


----------



## Michael2711 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Kaffee trinken und ab geht es endlich wieder ans Wasser ist schon ewig  her seit Montag [emoji476]


----------



## Trollwut (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Du musst mal das Carolina und Texas Rig mit Tauwurm probieren. Zwischendurch richtig lange Pausen machen und Köder einfach nur liegen lassen. Beim Dropshot Rig hab ich das Gefühl, das weil die Fische am Grund stehen das Blei zu verräterisch ist.





Bei mir gerade andersrum. Der "Krach" am Grund und das Aufwirbeln von Schmodder durchs Blei macht die erst neugierig


----------



## mathei (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sachen sind gepackt. Gleich geht es ab zum Strand. Mal schauen ob die Ostsee Fisch hergibt


----------



## mathei (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man ist das windig


----------



## Trollwut (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War hier auch so, hätte ich Bisse gehabt, hätte ich sie nicht erkannt. Aber wenigstens nen Fisch hab ich gesehn. Schade drum :/
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/21/3ef835e25e0d18b0d92fb36bb2727027.jpg


----------



## mathei (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Platte war mau. Ein paar Dorsche sind raus gekommen. Heute geht es Barsch


----------



## Cormoraner (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute auch für ca 4 Stunden zusammen mit meinem Vater feedern am Kanal und eig. lief es sehr gut für diesen Monat. Locker 20 Brassen um 40-60cm und sogar einen kapitalen Brassen von guten 5 Pfund!

Darüber hinaus noch ca 3Kg Plötzen in guten Größen, voll mit Laich. Die haben wir auch mitgenommen und verzehrt. Die Winterplötzen schmecken echt herrlich, sehr sauber und süß!

Anfangs ging Made am Besten, doch nach und nach kam die Kinderstube und es gab zuviele Zupper. Mais oder Mais Made führte zum Erfolg. Wurm und Pellet wurden ebenso verschmäht.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs heute wieder nur eine Grundel.
So schwer zu finden die Fische aktuell.
Dafür hab ich nen neuen Freund gefunden :l


----------



## Cormoraner (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Versucht es mal wirklich mit flacheren Gewässern bzw. Gewässerstrecken momentan!
 7 Grad tagsüber und eine knallende Sonne mache diese sonst für den Winter so uninteressanten Ecke extrem fängig. Wir hatten am So wirklich Massenfänge im knietiefen Wasser bis vll 1-1,5m

(tiefer ist der Kanal nicht)


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du musst ganz schön groß sein, wenn dein Knie auf 1,50m is 

Die Stellen hab ich unter anderem auch angesteuert.
Is halt so, die finden sich schon wieder


----------



## Cormoraner (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gigantomanische 1.83m


----------



## Trollwut (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte heute gehn, aber See war doch wieder zu und die aussichtreichen Mainangelstellen waren aufgrund von unmöglichen Uferzuständen nur innerhalb von Kilometerweiter Wanderung zu erreichen. Also wieder heim.

Wär ich geblieben, hätte es wieder so ausehen können:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wochenende war auch eher durchwachsen.
Samstag Messe, danach haben wir es nur noch für halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde ans Wasser geschafft. Ich wollte meine neue Barsch-Rute auf Barsch ausprobieren, dritter Wurf ein 86er Hecht und wenige Würfe später noch ein 60er Hecht. Das in kürzester Zeit, war dann schon sehr geil.
Leider war dann mein Kollege krank geworden und lag flach, hatte sich am Sonntag dann aber noch gegen Abend kurz aufgerafft und sind dann für ne Stunde ans Wasser. Viele Bisse, meist aber nur vorsichtige. Leider blieb nichts hängen, war wie verhext. Aber hat Spaß gemacht - das reicht.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute 2 Brasse und einen Karpfen oder Monsterklodeckel, den ich aber verlorn hab.
Bin erst um 5 am Wasser angekommen. Als nach ner halben stunde nix ging, wollt ich grad schon Stelle wechseln, Zeug schon komplett zamgepackt, seh ich, wie entweder n Karpfen oder n Brassen direkt überm Futterplatz ausm Wasser kommt. Also doch dort geblieben. Dann gings Schlag auf Schlag. Den ersten Fisch verloren, beim Biss vom Zweiten war ich noch am Schnur spannen und der dritte km nach rund 30 Sekunden Köder im Wasser. dann wars schon arg dunkel und keine Bisse mehr.
Morgen nochmal #h


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/25/39795b3e9018b9c1e63f57d3b97757f6.jpg


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie oft geht Ihr bitte alle angeln? Soviel Zeit hat doch kein normaler Mensch|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muss man sich halt nehmen, ne?


----------



## Trollwut (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/27/0764c1e8e66d40bfb49627fdad808c23.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri

Ich hatte heute total Hummeln im Hintern. Letzter Tag Schonzeit auf Hecht in Niederlande, also halbtags frei genommen.

Nachdem ein Fisch, vermute Zander, ausgestiegen ist habe ich nach c.a. 1,5 Stunden dann endlich einen Fisch an der Rute. Ein schöner 87er Brocken, schön schwer. Und beim Foto + Release schüttelt sich das Moped und haut mir seinen Zahn in den Daumen. Da ich den Fisch natürlich nicht fallen lassen will, hat mir der Zahn fein das Fleisch nach außen gekehrt. Sah toll aus ^^ 
Einen schönen Fisch gefangen und ab zur Apotheke und die schickten mich sofort zum Arzt -> Tetanus Impfung :vik:

Nach 50 Hechten darf das auch mal passieren, alles super.
War ein toller Tag am Wasser #6


----------



## JasonP (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Hecht.

Na wenn du schon wegen Tetanus zum arzt gegangen bist, hätteste gleich ne Grippeimpfung mitmachen können 
Halb deutschland liegt ja gerade flach^^


----------



## mathei (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JasonP schrieb:


> Petri zum Hecht.
> 
> Na wenn du schon wegen Tetanus zum arzt gegangen bist, hätteste gleich ne Grippeimpfung mitmachen können
> Halb deutschland liegt ja gerade flach^^



Und Masern am besten auch noch gleich. Was für ein Hype |uhoh:


----------



## Trollwut (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ging nur eine Brasse, bin aber auch nach rund ner Stunde heim. Bin normal nicht so verweichlicht, aber Sprüh/Nieselregen bit starkem Wind bei 2° is nich so das Optimale.
Morgen wirds besser 

Da hat der wohl aus deinem grünen Daumen nen roten gemacht :m
Petri alter Schneider


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke danke


JasonP schrieb:


> Na wenn du schon wegen Tetanus zum arzt gegangen bist, hätteste gleich ne Grippeimpfung mitmachen können
> Halb deutschland liegt ja gerade flach^^


Tetanus ist da schon eine Ausnahme. Aber auch nur weil mir 2 Apothekerinnen dringen dazu geraten haben. Aber eine Grippe Impfung, so etwas brauche ich nicht ^^


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Wie oft geht Ihr bitte alle angeln? Soviel Zeit hat doch kein normaler Mensch|uhoh:|uhoh:





Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss man sich halt nehmen, ne?


Arbeitsscheues unter der Woche angelndes tagediebisches Stundentengesindel |krach:


----------



## Jose (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Arbeitsscheues unter der Woche angelndes tagediebisches Stundentengesindel |krach:



der angelt auch am heiligen sonntag, der trollwütige, der angelt  i m m e r!




und richtig ists!
wenn erst mal der driss des angeblich "richtigen lebens" angefangen hat, dann ist  _m e n s c h_  nur noch im falschen.


bist ja nur neidisch, kati. (ein häßlicher charakterzug im übrigen, mein(e) liebe(r), arbeite dran :m )


----------



## Tobi92 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Arbeitsscheues unter der Woche angelndes tagediebisches Stundentengesindel |krach:


Also bitte, nach 4 Monaten studieren haben wie uns die 6 Wochen Semesterferien wohl redlich verdient [emoji12] 

Bin gestern nach der Arbeit (ja auch Studenten können/müssen Arbeiten ) noch für zwei Stunden an den Weiher, der nach ner gefühlten Ewigkeit endlich wieder komplett eisfrei war. 

Warn paar schöne Stunden, ich konnte einen Zander landen, hab außerdem noch unbeabsichtigt direkt hintereinander zwei Karpfen(Schuppi und Spiegler) gehakt.
Gibt nen heftigen Drill, so ein am Schwanz gehakter Spiegler. 

Ein Kollege brachte zwei Hechte ans Band, zwei andere Kollegen hatten auch je einen Biss.
War mal wieder richtig was los.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Erdmännchen (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War eben für gut 1,5 Stunden am Kanal um nach den Barschen zu gucken, gefangen hatte aber wer anderes.
An meiner letzten Stelle stand am gegenüberliegenden Ufer ein Auto, was mich stark verwirrt hatte, da man hier nicht fahren darf. Gerade, als ich aufhören wollte, kam auch prompt die Polizei, und wie das so ist, man ist dann doch neugierig und guckt erstmal. Die Polizei hat nach den Haltern gesucht, niemanden gefunden, Fotos gemacht und war gerade wieder losgerollt, als ihnen zwei Angler entgegenkamen. Wie es sich herausstellte, waren das nicht nur die Fahrzeugbesitzer, sondern waren auch noch Schwarzangler. Während ich also gemütlich zugeschaut habe und noch einige weitere Würfe gemacht habe, wurde bei den anderen die Angeln erstmal einkassiert (Ausrede kam auch, "Die haben wir nur gerade gefunden!") und eine Anzeige geschrieben, fasziniert von der Szenerie fehlte mir jedoch dann die Konzentration, sodass ich den einzigen Biss des Tages versemmelt habe.
Aber über den Fang der Polizei habe ich mich auch gefreut, hat sich der Ausflug also schon gelohnt :q


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben die erste brasse im standartgröße. Hoffentlich kommt noch ne dicke


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> bist ja nur neidisch, kati.


Si, ich bin!
Und wieder ein WE ohne Angeln, heut für den Verein durch die Gegend gegurkt, morgen zur Stippermesse für Messebericht & um Futter & Co. zu kaufen ...für den Fall, dass ich endlich mal wieder zum Angeln komme. 


Jose schrieb:


> (ein häßlicher charakterzug im übrigen, mein(e) liebe(r), arbeite dran  )


Die Alternative wäre, alle tagediebischen Studenten zu töten. |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Si, ich ich!




Schöne Grüße von der dritten Brasse!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/28/e71956c81b2279ffa46a768e0740758b.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 4 lässt dir auch schöne Grüße ausrichten


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute wieder draußen mit dem erklärten Ziel, Rotaugen und Rotfedern zu fangen und keine Brassen. Zuerst am Main, wo ich zwei Kormorane tauchen hab sehn. nachdem ich schon 3 Minuten an der Stelle gesessen war, kam noch einer aus dem Wasser, der hat eine Panik geschoben, dass ich auf einmal da sitzt :vik:

Da ging aber nix, also nach rund ner Stunde den See angesteuert. Am Badeteil direkt Oberflächenaktivität und dementsprechend dort ne stelle aufgebaurt, war aber auch nach rund 75 immernoch nichts. Also, nächste Stelle, da bin ich schon nach 20 Minuten abgehaun.
Hab mich dann erinnert, dass ich vor einem oder 2 Jahren an ner Stelle zu der Jahreszeit mal den ersten Aalansitz des Jahres gemacht hatte, und dort recht viele Weißfische unterwegs waren.
dort ging erst 10 Minuten nichts, und dann sofort Schlag auf Schlag, ein Rotauge nach dem anderen, teilweise Bisse schon beim Absinken. 
Größten hatten nur 24cm, aber das wird noch besser morgen.
Interessant find ich nur, dass Rotaugen und Brassen jetzt an komplett unterschiedlichen Enden des Sees stehn |bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute leider kein Auto gehabt, deswegen mit nem Kumpel erst um 5 ans Wasser gekommen. Direkt 2 Rotaugen mit rund 25cm gehabt, und dann 3 Grundeln hinterher. Dann wars schon dunkel und es wurde unmöglich Bisse zu erkennen. Ein elendiger Wind, hat mir sogar meine Schirmstange zerbrochen 
Um 7 dann abgebrochen :c


----------



## daci7 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Arbeitsscheues unter der Woche angelndes tagediebisches Stundentengesindel |krach:



... ich vermiss das auch. 
War in diesem Jahr noch nicht mal ansatzweise in der Nähe vom Wasser. Mehr Geld für Gerödel, aber keine Zeit mehr das zu benutzen -.-'


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/03/8ec70c10b5a78baccbcfb1ee38c15a7b.jpg

Sehr seltener Fang heute. Allerdings mit geschätzter Größe 36 deutlich untermaßig.


----------



## zokker (3. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Schuh. Der wird aber nicht mehr größer, der hat ja schon Moos auf dem Rücken. Hast ihn entnommen?


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri zum Schuh. Der wird aber nicht mehr größer, der hat ja schon Moos auf dem Rücken. Hast ihn entnommen?



War leider so schlecht gehakt, dass ich ihn entnehmen musste. Essen wollte ich ihn aber auch nicht mehr, siehe die ausgeprägte Verpilzung


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zerstückelt umd verbuddelt?


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Zerstückelt umd verbuddelt?


Wurde dem örtlichen Abfalltonnengott geopfert


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern habe ich mal auf Barsch mit Drop-Shot und Tauwurm probiert aber bisher noch keinen Erfolg.

War zwar noch nicht oft und lange mit DS unterwegs, noch stehe ich der Technik aber skeptisch gegenüber ^^

Abwarten. Bisher noch kein Biss gehabt.


----------



## JasonP (7. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war bis gerade auch unterwegs. Außer einem Biss war heute nix zu holen...


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mal auf Barsch mit Drop-Shot und Tauwurm probiert aber bisher noch keinen Erfolg.
> 
> War zwar noch nicht oft und lange mit DS unterwegs, noch stehe ich der Technik aber skeptisch gegenüber ^^
> 
> Abwarten. Bisher noch kein Biss gehabt.



Ging mir am Anfang genauso. Wart mal, bis du die ersten hast und deine Technik besser wird!
Abgesehn davon kanns sein, dass die Barsche jetzt momentan ganz woanders als sonst stehn, weil die teilweise schon am laichen sind


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Abgesehn davon kanns sein, dass die Barsche jetzt momentan ganz woanders als sonst stehn, weil die teilweise schon am laichen sind


Mir ist schon aufgefallen das die Barsche extrem träge sind, während die Hechte schon wieder aktiv beißen.
Heute habe ich durch zufall einen Barsch gefangen. Nachdem ich mit Wurm am DS keinen Erfolg hatte, habe ich den Tauwurm einfach am Haken ins Wasser auf Grund gelegt. Kurz darauf war ein schöner Barsch an der Rute. 
Den habe ich schnell wieder ins Wasser gelassen und da stand der Fisch ganz starr mit ausgebreitetem Kamm an der Wasseroberfläche. Erst nach einer halben Minute hat er uns Nass gemacht. Sah richtig toll aus, hat aber auch gezeigt wie träge das Tier war.


----------



## nordbeck (8. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Willst du damit suggerieren die Hechte hätten schon gelaicht? Wenn dem so ist, so muss ich das leider verneinen.


----------



## thanatos (8. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wegen der Hechte verzichte ich zur Zeit auf jegliches Spinnangeln,obwohl 
 ich dürfte.Hab mal heut ne kleine Rundreise an die Hotspots der Stipper
 gemacht aber bei dem super Wetter nicht einer unterwegs na dann
 fahr ich morgen mal ins Forellenbordell ,für Geld ist doch immer was zu
 machen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Wegen der Hechte verzichte ich zur Zeit auf jegliches Spinnangeln,obwohl
> ich dürfte.Hab mal heut ne kleine Rundreise an die Hotspots der Stipper
> gemacht aber bei dem super Wetter nicht einer unterwegs na dann
> fahr ich morgen mal ins Forellenbordell ,für Geld ist doch immer was zu
> machen.


Im Forellenbordell sind die Hechte mega groß#6 war nur ein Tipp #h

mfg nobbi


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:q danke nobbi ,werde sicherheitshalber ein starkes 
     Stahlvorfach verwenden #6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Willst du damit suggerieren die Hechte hätten schon gelaicht?


Falls du mich meinst, quatsch.

Gestern bei dem extrem tollen Wetter war auf einmal alle Welt angeln. War echt ne Menge los. Selten so viele Menschen am Angeln gesehen. Stellenweise hat es dann richtig gut gebissen und dann war sehr lange ruhe. Aber alles in allem ein toller Tag. 

Mit einem Zander gab es dann auch endlich einen Zielfisch. 2 mal ist ein Hecht eingestiegen, ein Kaulbarsch hat einen Tauwurm genommen und ein Kollege hat ganz zum Schluss noch einen schönen 34er Barsch gefangen. Der war noch mal eine Nummer fetter als mein Barsch vom Vortag. War klasse


----------



## Seele (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich weiß gar nicht was bei uns los ist, ich war Vormittag mal für 2h draußen bisschen Lage checken und neue Schneißen am Wasser finden, aber irgendwie war kein Anderer beim Fischen. Aber dann jammern man fängt nichts  
Bei mir gabs auch nur heftige 2 Bisse auf Zopf. Bedingungen waren aber alles andere als einfach. Noch dazu hatte keine Wathose dabei und das Wasser war auch noch recht schnell. 

Aber es ist immer wieder geil bei den ersten warmen Sonnenstrahlen in der Früh am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/09/dff66876c812e25d16eba8693edb368d.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war gestern auch los, am See ging aber nix, dafüe ettliche Hechtchen und 2 ü90 Uboote gesehn.
Am Main dann später auch nur eine dicke Grundel


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, quatsch.




Ja ich meine dich. Dachte du wolltest darauf hinaus weil Jean von laichenden barschen sprach, du ihmchen zitiert hast und meintest die Hechte wären wieder aktiv.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu dem schönen Fisch.


Ne, ich wollte nur darauf eingehen, das die Barsche bei uns sehr zäh und inaktiv sind, dafür aber die Hechte sehr aktiv sind. War kein Bezug zum Laichen.


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank. 
Zäh ist es tatsächlich. Fisch kommt aus zehn Metern und war voll mit Egeln. Also liegen die biester passiv am Grund. Hatte sie schon deutlich flacher vermutet.


----------



## thanatos (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Im Forellenbordell sind die Hechte mega groß#6 war nur ein Tipp #h
> 
> mfg nobbi



 Der Puffvater hat mir versichert das die Hechte 
     keine Zähne mehr haben (bei alten Herren fallen sie schon mal raus  )
 leider waren die Forellen auch nicht gerade sehr bissig,
 hat etwas gedauert


----------



## Trollwut (9. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute nach langem Suchen etliche sehr, sehr vorsichtige Bisse gehabt. Kurz vor der Dunkelheit dann die einzigen Fische des Tages, Brassen mit 50cm


----------



## Trollwut (10. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute nicht mal ein Zupfer, trotz mehrfachem Stellenwechsel.
Kollegen haben heute Nacht 3 Karpfen gehabt, 37, 32 und 8 Pfund.


----------



## wusel345 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin nordbeck, haben die Hechte bei euch keine Schonzeit?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin nordbeck, haben die Hechte bei euch keine Schonzeit?


Ich denke mal das er, wie auch ich, in den Niederlanden angelt.
Dort haben die Hechte erst (je nach Region) seit dem 01. März Schonzeit. Allerdings sind Barsch und Zander noch freigegeben und es darf auch noch bis Ende März mit den dazugehörigen Ködern weiter geangelt werden. Wer also einen Hecht fängt, der ist dazu verpflichtet ihn zurückzusetzen.


Am Wochenende habe ich mich da mit ein paar Niederländern unterhalten, die gezielt auf Hecht gegangen sind. Ich selber habe meine Köder so angepasst, das ich damit gezielt auf Zander und Barsch gehe. Das ein Hecht nicht auszuschließen ist, daran kann man leider nichts ändern. 

Die Angler dort waren aber alle gezielt auf Hecht los und hatten Köder an der Angel, die in der Regel auch Zander ausschließen.

*Sollte ich mit irgendwelchen Infos falsch liegen, bitte korrigieren*


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin nordbeck, haben die Hechte bei euch keine Schonzeit?



doch, beinhaltet bis ende des monats aber nur, dass sie released werden müssen. das mach ich ja eh |wavey:

ab ende des monats ist dann bis zum letzten samstag im mai verbot für kunstköder und köfis.

"In de maand maart mag er nog worden gevist met kunstaas, een stukje vis  of een dood visje. Vang je hiermee een snoek dan moet deze direct worden  teruggezet (gesloten tijd voor de snoek). Vang je in deze maand een  snoekbaars of baars die voldoet aan de minimummaat dan mag deze  snoekbaars of baars in het leefnet worden bewaard en ook worden  meegenomen, als de voorwaarden van de toestemming (vergunning)  dat tenminste toestaan."

ps: petri |rolleyes


----------



## Tobi92 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich selber habe meine Köder so angepasst, das ich damit gezielt auf Zander und Barsch gehe.



Find ich gut, so mach ich das auch. 
Is immerhin Schonzeit für den Hecht, dann will ich ihn auch (ver-)schonen. 



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Die Angler dort waren aber alle gezielt auf Hecht los und hatten Köder an der Angel, die in der Regel auch Zander ausschließen.



Ist meines Wissens nach auch verboten gezielt darauf zu angeln, auch wenn sie im Anschluss released werden. Wird eig nur als unvermeidbarer Beifang geduldet.
Is so ein typischer Fall von "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter". Man kanns ihnen halt nicht nachweisen solange der Zander noch beangelt werden darf. 
Verantwortungbewusst find ich das allerdings nicht. 


Genug Offtopic 
Ich konnt gestern Abend den hier landen 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/11/acb0d1fabe10b3c90626ed925e802251.jpg

Hat für seine Größe doch ordentlich Radau gemacht. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da bieber in holland angelt ist es definitv gestattet auf hecht zu angeln und nicht nur so wie du es schilderst.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was man darf und wie man handeln sollte sind bekanntlich zwei paar Stiefel


----------



## nordbeck (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Darum ging es gar nicht. Du schriebst was von Duldung bei unvermeidbarem beifang. Das ist einfach unwahr. 

Zu dem wie man handeln sollte, wenn die Hechte noch in in 9 m Tiefe am Grund liegen und Egel übersäht sind ist deine pseudo moralische Kritik auch  weitergeholt. Was deine tatsächliche Motivation bei den Äußerungen ist wissen wir doch beide 
Zumal man von Moral und Ethik nicht sprechen sollte wenn man gerade selbst ein laichpralles zanderlein vorhält. Zumal gerade deren laichgeschäft doch etwas umfangreicher ist als bei Freund esox.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uppps Doppelpost


----------



## Tobi92 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Darum ging es gar nicht.



Doch mir gings darum. 



nordbeck schrieb:


> Du schriebst was von Duldung bei unvermeidbarem beifang. Das ist einfach unwahr.



Allgemein bezog ich mich jetzt nicht auf Holland sondern Dt. bin mir aber auch da nich sicher, weshalb ich schrieb "Meines Wissens nach" war dann wohl falsch,  danke für die Aufklärung 



nordbeck schrieb:


> Zu dem wie man handeln sollte, wenn die Hechte noch in in 9 m Tiefe am Grund liegen und Egel übersäht sind ist deine pseudo moralische Kritik auch  weitergeholt.



Hää??
Wo kommt das her, versteh ich jetzt nicht wirklich worauf du da anspielst.

Meinen Zander hab ich entnommen, wüsste nicht wo da das Problem liegt.



nordbeck schrieb:


> Was deine tatsächliche Motivation bei den Äußerungen ist wissen wir doch beide



Du scheinst das anscheinend besser zu Wissen, kannst mich ja per PN aufklären wenn es dir auf der Zunge brennt. 

Aber ich will jetzt hier eig keine öffentliche Diskussion, glaub des haben wir beide durch meinst nicht...

Also wenn du sonst noch irgendwas loswerden willst, bitte per PN 
Alles andere wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber.


----------



## uhitz (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mein Gedanke:
Theoretisch ist der Hecht dort ja auch in der  Schonzeit, nur weil man mit Kunstköder, Köderfisch und Fischfetzen  angeln darf heißt noch lange nicht dann man damit gezielt auf Hecht  gehen darf/sollte/was auch immer sondern ihn als (schier  unvermeintlichen) Beifang dann zurücksetzen sollte...

AAAAAber  ich denke hier ist es wie so oft: Man kann und darf alle  ungenauen/wiedersprüchlichen Gesetzestexte und -gegebenheiten auslegen  wie man möchte :vik:

Alsdann: nordbeck und Tobi: schöne Fische!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Aber ich will jetzt hier eig keine öffentliche Diskussion, glaub des haben wir beide durch meinst nicht...
> 
> Also wenn du sonst noch irgendwas loswerden willst, bitte per PN
> Alles andere wäre unfair den anderen gegenüber.



Sehr gute Einsicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gestern nach der Arbeit noch schnell für 2 Stunden rüber gefahren. Bis auf 3 Kaulbarsche, dir mir meine Tauwürmer alle klauen, gab es nichts. Dabei hat man es aber sehr aktiv räubern sehen.
War dennoch schön


----------



## kernell32 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ganz live, bin eben zurück gekommen, leider schneider 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/13/8c04cd652b8410264198c28c6948e43a.jpg
Aber ne WW2 Artilleriegranate gabs inklusive 3/4 Stunde auf die blauen Männchen warten.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/13/a918c5e0d47f942e5a3859c5e373bb1f.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute gab es nur einen Kontakt. Es gab kräftigen widerstand, stieg dann aber direkt aus. Hinterlassen wurden 4 Schuppen.

Jemand eine Idee was für ein Fisch es gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## wilhelm (15. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war ein Kammschupper von der Größe wahrscheinlich ein Zander.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es war auf jeden Fall schwer und hat sich nicht sonderlich aktiv bewegt. Waren aber auch nur wenige Sekunden.


----------



## Trollwut (15. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute auch Feeder am Main. Nach rund 1,5 Stunden waren die Fische definitiv am Platz. Von der Größe her dicke Rotaugen, die gestiegen und teilweise gesprungen sind. Allerdings keine verwertbaren Bisse, seltsam.


----------



## Werraschreck (15. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War heute auch Feeder am Main. Nach rund 1,5 Stunden waren die Fische definitiv am Platz. Von der Größe her dicke Rotaugen, die gestiegen und teilweise gesprungen sind. Allerdings keine verwertbaren Bisse, seltsam.


in welchen Abschnitt hast du gesessen? wir waren gestern bei urphar döbel, rotauge gut fast schon agressiv gebissen


----------



## Trollwut (15. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> in welchen Abschnitt hast du gesessen? wir waren gestern bei urphar döbel, rotauge gut fast schon agressiv gebissen



Ihr spinnt doch! #6
Petri erstmal.
War in Trennfeld oberhalb der Staustufe. Die Kollegen füttern da auch schon seit 2 Wochen täglich mit rund 300g Futter. Laut deren Aussagen haben sie letztes Jahr um diese Zeit dort Döbel wie blöd gefangen. Aber die sind jetzt wahrscheinlich bei euch da unten 
Wenn ihr wieder oder noch da seid, sag Bescheid, hab noch Ferien |wavey:

Ansonsten war ich aber auch schon am Wendeplatz in Trennfeld und diverse Stellen in Marktheidenfeld, überall ziemlich tot. Im See wars wesentlich besser, aber auch da sehr zäh


----------



## Trollwut (16. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/16/8744b1b5bd5610c22bd904cf50c01034.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/16/9bc0dfa78a260044cd2724ffc24dd74f.jpg


----------



## Tobi92 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was habt ihr denn besetzt?


----------



## RayZero (17. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute mit dem weißen Ballett auf Barsch und Forelle unterwegs ... Die erste Stunde geht nichts - Hoffentlich klappts noch an nem Spot 











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn besetzt?


Frankreich? :q

Petri RayZero


----------



## Tobi92 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji28]


----------



## RayZero (17. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Der gefühlte 50er Barsch schwimmt wieder ... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



RayZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 230829
> 
> 
> Der gefühlte 50er Barsch schwimmt wieder ...
> ...



Petri


----------



## Michael2711 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/19/ccb42817dc0b0357b15c95afa36a5763.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (19. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn besetzt?




Unnötige Forellen.

Heute 2 Barben und eine Brasse.
Barben in der Flussmitte auf Pellet, Brasse beim ufernahen Federn.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/19/b2c6e5205a7e259b039ad30e91a380c2.jpg


----------



## Eggi 1 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/19/ccb42817dc0b0357b15c95afa36a5763.jpg




 Die schönen Ruten so in dem Matsch stehen zu sehen,
 bricht mir fast das Herz. Kauf dir doch bitte noch 
 2 Rutenhalter.:q


----------



## Michael2711 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab genug hatte die nur Zuhause vergessen


----------



## d0ni (20. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hach, was n schöner Tag. 

Heut gabs n paar Barsche und Karpfen auf Wurm. 
Und endlich mal wieder Sonne getankt


----------



## thanatos (20. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

heute Kahn zu Wasser gelassen und zur "goldenen"
 Stunde bischen getwistert und auf dem Nachhauseweg
 das Wandern ist des Schneiders Lust gesungen 
 war zwar ein schöner Tag aber die Fische wollten nicht mal 
 die Fliege mit ihren schönen Lockvibrationen ,das arme Tier ist jämmerlich ertrunken.:c


----------



## Trollwut (20. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatten heute zu zweit 5 Barben, Größte mit 68


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

was sind denn das für schicke Rütchen ?



RayZero schrieb:


> Bin heute mit dem weißen Ballett auf Barsch und Forelle unterwegs ... Die erste Stunde geht nichts - Hoffentlich klappts noch an nem Spot
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 230817
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruti Island (21. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das eine sieht nach einer Shimano Stradic aus


----------



## u-see fischer (21. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Das eine sieht nach einer Shimano Stradic aus



Richtig, eine ist die Shimano Stradic und die andere ist eine Abu Veritas.


----------



## Reiti (22. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Die schönen Ruten so in dem Matsch stehen zu sehen,
> bricht mir fast das Herz. Kauf dir doch bitte noch
> 2 Rutenhalter.:q



Angeln sind doch Werkzeuge, die müssen benutzt auch mal schmutzig sein


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten 10 minuten im wasser, dann die erste barbe. Dafür zeltstange vergessen. Jetzt halt improvisiern.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/23/c46b4be8449d4d2f5bf2d869cd0e9c01.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/23/ec09302039ba3fd421ec1b2ac3a7b647.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

War die einzige Barbe. Hatte nach jeweils 20 Minuten noch insgesamt 2 Bisse, die ich aber nicht bekommen hab. Kam ordentlichst Treibholz runter, beide Male im Drill n ganzen Baum erwischt #q|uhoh:

Keine Ahnung, wo die hergekommen sind. Ist ja kein Hochwasser aktuell.

Bin gegen 14 Uhr heute dann heim, keinen einzigen Biss mehr bekommen, bis auf eine Grundel. Ich nehm an die echt ekligen Nachttemperaturen schließen denen das Maul noch ab.


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/24/b6c94f1e208765a0c8564f80f9c7e649.jpg


----------



## thanatos (24. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab´s mal wieder versucht ,entweder sind die Fische 
 ausgewandert oder sie machen noch "Winterschlaf" ;+
 Kein B-ärschlein,kein Zeichen das es hier überhaupt noch 
 Fische gibt,kein wackelnder Schilfhalm ,kein Ring an der Oberfläche ich glaub ich werd Golfer -ein Loch findet man immer und wenn nicht dann buddelt man eins .:q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns jetzt Gott sei Dank Osterferien als PF im öffentlichen Dienst an ner Schule natürlich be tolle Sache. 

Gleich mal ans Wasser gefahren mal gespannt...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/25/2432ca37f4b20cd743489863e79ed54e.jpg


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern noch DS und Wurm versucht.
Aber damit werde ich nicht warm, bisher noch keinen Biss auf DS gehabt.
Aber okay, ist momentan eh schwer und alles noch träge.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gestern auch nichts, die Wasserschweinchen sind scheinbar noch nicht aktiv.
Werds heute nochmal probieren.
Wasser hat 8 Grad eigentlich könnte was gehen, aber bis auf paar Kormorane sieht man nichts im Wasser. ;(


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen Teil meiner neuen Mainstrecke abgelaufen. Neben toten, gammligen Kormoranen, brütenden Schwänen und verlassenen Biberburgen waren da auch jede Menge interessante Angelstellen. 
Morgen guck ich, dass ich den zweiten Teil abklapper und mir dann was raussuch, was ich das ganze Jahr unter Futter halte.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir heute wieder nichts, werd morgen nochmal angreifen.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Die ersten beiden für 2015, die Freude war groß! Mieses Wetter im Norden...


----------



## Seele (28. März 2015)

Keine fünf Minuten am Wasser, schon die erste 50er, so war das geplant


----------



## zeitgeist91 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Selbe Stelle, neuer Tag. Hoffe ich kann euch später noch einen Rüssler präsentieren. Immerhin sind die 9° gegeben. Petri @Seele.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Wie bestellt  der nächste Besucher am Ufer.


----------



## Seele (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab noch ne 45er Bafo direkt vor dem Kescher verloren, schade aber für ne gute halbe Stunde fischen war das ein wirklich super Ergebnis. Vor allem bei schönstem Sonnenschein.


----------



## D-ZEPP (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lechfischersee, 58 cm. Schönen Gruss an Werner und Gute Besserung.  Der Blinker hat sich mal wieder gelohnt. 
Gruss Darius


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Ding #6. petri!!


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erst von 9 bis ca. 13 Uhr auf der Karpfenmesse in Speyer gewesen, n neuen Kescherkopf hab ich mir gegönnt. Der Rest war nicht lohnenswert.
Heimgedüst, gegessen, und dann nochmal an den Main.

Kollege konnte mit der Bolo n paar kleinere Rotaugen erbeuten, der andere Kollege mittels Pellet ne Minibarbe für unsere Verhältnisse.
Beim Zusammenpacken im Dunkeln hab ich dann kurz meinen Angeleinsteigerkollegen (den mit der Barbe) über meine Rute wachen lassen, um zusammenpacken zu können. Natürlich kommt dann der erste ordentliche Biss an meiner Rute #q
Er schlägt an und fängt an zu drillen, aber viel zu heftig -> Fisch steigt aus.

War wohl ein richtig dickes Rotauge o.Ä.


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/31/bf1efe293abacff9decda1ab5ff2a2f1.jpg

Aal auf ansage


----------



## Trollwut (31. März 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grade noch vorm Unwetter trockenen fußes weggekommen. Hagel, Schnee, Donner, Blitz.

Insgesamt 3 Aale. 
Dachte erst nicht, dass was geht, obwohl ich immer prophezeie, dass um 10 uhr der erste aal beißt. Un tatsächlich, um 2 vor 10 gings los. #h#h


----------



## kingandre88 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!!!
Werds heute bei uns auch an der Lippe versuchen..hat jetzt Hochwasser und dann sollte was gehen!!!
Hoffe ich kann später Fotos posten


----------



## RayZero (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich beneide alle die heute am Wasser statt auf der Arbeit sind :m
Allerdings ist mit dem Sturm und dem erneuten Wintereinbruch der perfekte Angeltag nicht so wirklich gegeben |uhoh:


----------



## Tobi92 (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns liegt Schnee [emoji19]


----------



## phirania (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur gut das die Ostereier so schön bunt gefärbt werden,sonst hätten einige Probleme die bei dem Wetter zu finden....:q


----------



## spezi.aale (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"läuft" doch. petri. :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.
Heut Abend wieder.
Ziel ist dieses Jahr der Meteraal!


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mistwetter -.-
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/1b38c6c4f8f512bf0a177c032a139804.jpg


----------



## zokker (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hast wenigstens noch freie Fahrt.


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber keinen Fisch. Nach ewigem Wechselspiel von Hagel, Regen und Sonnenschein und permanent Unkraut und Bäumen in der Schnur, natürlich immer bei Regen, bin ich dann heim.
Heut Abend nochmal am See angreifen


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Petri zu den Aalen! Hast Du die im Fluss oder im See gefangen?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. April 2015)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Nach ewigem Wechselspiel von Hagel, Regen und Sonnenschein und permanent Unkraut und Bäumen in der Schnur, natürlich immer bei Regen,




Bei uns genau das gleiche heute, werde morgen auch nochmal am See angreifen. Mach mir aber keine großen hoffnungen heute Nacht ist Schnee und minus Grade gemeldet.

Heute mittag hab ich nen schönen Aal unter nem runtergekrachten Baum rausgezogen.
Denke der war schon paar Tage Tod.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/e121be2dfc07709bb9d021be32bbbeab.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/f9e7b03928f43ec96889179e46271359.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf, Wetter perfekt. Ab und zu leichtes nieseln, wolkenfetzen, aber sonst klarer himmel. Wenns wasser nicht zu sehr abgekühlt hat, kommt einer.
Mal sehn.


----------



## catchandfun (1. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg #6


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!

An der Größe und dem Durchmesser muss ich noch arbeiten.
Aber die Fischart passt. Schwimmt wieder
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/5bb51c9517062ed893c128b6efdfee60.jpg


----------



## Arki2k (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hm, ich muss meine Arbeit loswerden, ich muss mehr angeln gehen!


----------



## strignatz (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Hm, ich muss meine Arbeit loswerden, ich muss mehr angeln gehen!


Wer wünscht sich das nicht. 3000 Euro netto, nicht arbeiten und nur angeln... 

Man darf ja wohl nochmal träumen dürfen.


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na also, geht doch!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/2039a95d8eeb34f870cf8ec4b6952e1c.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eimer musste aufgewertet werden.
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/243421bbab05720ba5525b51cbee6062.jpg


----------



## Arki2k (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weiter so!


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie gewünscht:
Noch einer mit ca 80-85.http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/01/b754f060ae47e97b7700a876b22c7b9a.jpg


----------



## zokker (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri Trollwut
Bei uns dauert es noch ein wenig bis die Aale wieder beißen.
Schickes Eimerfoto.
Wenn es aber irgentwie möglich ist werde ich auch mal antesten.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## kingandre88 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!!!!
An der Lippe ging gar nix...Noch nichtmal ein Zupfer bis 0 Uhr#q


----------



## catchandfun (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri #6


----------



## spezi.aale (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

richtig geil, petri. :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch!
Heut Abend gehts dann nochmal raus, wenns Wetter passt. Die letzten beiden Tage nicht nass geworden, das will ich jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern 
Werd dann mal die Wassertemperatur nehmen, zur Info für euch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut

Wahnsinn, hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Aal schon so gut läuft.
In der Elbe geht erfahrungsgemäß bei den derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen nocht goar nix.

Scheint aber auch ein gut besetztes Gewässer zu sein!
Bekommt man da Gastkarten, ich muß da mal mit meinen Schnüren aufzwicken?!

Cheers


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> Wahnsinn, hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Aal schon so gut läuft.
> In der Elbe geht erfahrungsgemäß bei den derzeitigen Wassertemperaturen nocht goar nix.
> ...



Man bekommt Gastkarten, muss aber von nem Vereinsmitglied betreut werden. Was zahlste denn? :vik:

Wirklich gut laufen sie aber noch nicht. Die 6 Bisse, die ich hatte sind so in etwa Anzahlmäßig Durchschnitt pro Nacht. Allerdings ist sehr selten, dass ich so viele dann auch bekomme. Hab sonst wesentlich mehr Fehlbisse.
Bisse warn auch noch sehr, sehr vorsichtig. Normalerweise bollern die hier wie blöd drauf, bis du zur Rute kommst, haben die schon 5m Schnur genommen. Gestern war nur das übliche reindonnern am Anfang und dann keinerlei Bewegung mehr. Deswegen auch weniger Fehlbisse. Wenn die an Ort und Stelle stehenbleiben zum Fressen sitzt der Haken halt besser, als wenn du irgendwann anschlagen musst, weil er schon sosnt wo festsitzen könnte. Auch war noch bei keinem was im Magen. Die erste Jahresmahlzeit war also wohl auch Henkersmahlzeit.

Bei durchschnittlicher Wassertiefe von 4m in rund 3,50m Tiefe gefangen. Ufernah ging noch absolut nichts, da dauert das noch ein wenig. Stelle ist von 3 Seiten windgeschützt, und der Wind hat in Richtung der offenen Seite geweht, also von uns weg.
Wassertemperatur wie gesagt evtl. heute Abend


----------



## feederbrassen (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Man bekommt Gastkarten, muss aber von nem Vereinsmitglied betreut werden.  :vik:



Ah, gibt es Kaffee ???|supergri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Man bekommt Gastkarten, muss aber von nem Vereinsmitglied betreut werden. Was zahlste denn? :vik:
> 
> 'nen Kasten Radeberger und alles, was sonst noch so in Rachen oder Rüssel reinpasst...|supergri
> 
> ...



Interessant, vielleicht haste da ja ein Nest erwischt, oder der Bestand ist wirklich erstklassig...#h

edit: Ich vermute mal, bevor nicht die ersten Weißfische laichen, wirst du an tiefen, strukturreichen Stellen allgemein besser fahren...


----------



## kati48268 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"*Opas* Gummipuppe"... Opas... schon klar. |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Interessant, vielleicht haste da ja ein Nest erwischt, oder der Bestand ist wirklich erstklassig...#h
> 
> edit: Ich vermute mal, bevor nicht die ersten Weißfische laichen, wirst du an tiefen, strukturreichen Stellen allgemein besser fahren...




Ein bischen von beidem würd ich sagen. Kenn den See ja doch ein bischen |wavey:

Und bezüglich Weißfische:
Sobald die Temperaturen passen, kommen die Aale ans Ufer. Egal, ob die Weißfische laichen oder nicht. Durfte ich schon öfter beobachten, lange bevor die mit dem Laichen dran waren, standen die Aale in "Armreichweite". Liegt aber daran, dass viele Bäume stehn, generell Zeug ins Wasser hängt, und da wohl ne Menge Insekten ins Wasser fallen. Sind aber zu 90% Breitköpfe, nur jetzt aktuell is halt schwierig mit Maulgerechten Fischen 

Und über die Bierwahl müssen wir nochmal reden :m


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



strignatz schrieb:


> Wer wünscht sich das nicht. 3000 Euro netto, nicht arbeiten und nur angeln...
> 
> Man darf ja wohl nochmal träumen dürfen.



Ja, die Summe Passt, auch zum Köderkauf noch.


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ein bischen von beidem würd ich sagen. Kenn den See ja doch ein bischen |wavey:
> 
> Und bezüglich Weißfische:
> Sobald die Temperaturen passen, kommen die Aale ans Ufer. Egal, ob die Weißfische laichen oder nicht. Durfte ich schon öfter beobachten, lange bevor die mit dem Laichen dran waren, standen die Aale in "Armreichweite". Liegt aber daran, dass viele Bäume stehn, generell Zeug ins Wasser hängt, und da wohl ne Menge Insekten ins Wasser fallen. Sind aber zu 90% Breitköpfe, nur jetzt aktuell is halt schwierig mit Maulgerechten Fischen
> ...





Wieviele KG Aal werden bei euch denn in dem See besetzt das solche Fänge möglich sind?|bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im letzten Jahr für 500€, und ein Vereinsmitglied ist nebenberuflich Fischer, der besetzt auch immer mal wieder kostenfrei. Meistens die dicken schlappen, die schon um und über 80cm haben. So ca. 60-120 Stück im Jahr.
Und wie gesagt, Futterangebot ist für die Schlaraffenland. Im Sommer massenweise Krebse, im Frühjahr viel, viel Weißfischlaich, dann kleine Barsche, Rotaugen in passender Größe, und Grundeln gibts auch noch obendrauf 
Hat also jeder Aal keinerlei Probleme richtig schön groß und dick zu werden

Aber die vorherrschende Meinung: Gibt kaum noch Aale im See, die frisst alle der Waller. Deswegen angeln auch nur wenige gezielt drauf. Dass man wenig fängt, liegt aber nicht daran, dass man um 23 Uhr wieder heim geht, und sowieso an der ganz falschen Ecke gesessen war. Darauf kommt man dann nicht :m


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Fallen sind scharf, mal sehn ob noch einer rauskommt


----------



## Trollwut (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh nein 
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/02/739614a3d03297c02135c4847335fb13.jpg


----------



## spezi.aale (2. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri  wenigstens etwas die nacht. #6


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo.
Schwimmt wieder
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/02/a3eff7d879e53bf5224fe64a834b1662.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben den zweiten Fehlbiss des Abends gehabt. Ich nehm an, dasses jetzt wieder  zu kalt is. Rauhreif liegt rum, dementsprechend unter 0. gestern warn wir ja noch deutlich drüber


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn nicht noch ein guter kommt, darf der auch wieder schwimmen.

Sapperlot, direkt während dem Schreiben wieder n Biss. Anhieb ging aber auch daneben.
Ich glaub, denen is einfach zu kalt
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/02/30d2349913c31242599a2766c963f8a7.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (3. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Happy end.
Schwimmt wieder und ich fahr heim. Mehr käm wohl nicht zustande, dafür brauch ich nich am wasser sitzen.
Bis nächste woche ham die schleicher erstmal pause


----------



## spezi.aale (3. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bemerkenswert und dennoch interessant. Petri heil. |bigeyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

leicht zeitversetzt von heut´ nachmittag.







der erste fisch ein barsch, der tach im *****?





mitnichten! kapitale rotaugen, so einfach kann´s sein, hier die vier größten 40/37/35/43.


----------



## Michael2711 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mal schauen was der tag heute so bringt


----------



## phirania (4. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht Angeln auf dem Radweg..


----------



## Seele (4. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Hier geht Angeln auf dem Radweg..





Das sieht ja absolut geil aus. Da die Wallermontage rein da muss es ja fast knallen. Aber auch alle anderen Fische holen sich jetzt in den beruhigten Gebiete ihre Nahrung. 
Als das Jahrtausendhochwasser am Regen war, hab ich im Garten vom Balkon aus geangelt, da die Fische im Garten gesprungen sind. Ich hatte leider auf Grund von der Erfahrung damals wenig Erfolg, aber weiter unten in der Strecke haben sie damals im Garten gut abgeräumt weil die ganzen Weißfische auf die Rasenflächen zum "grasen" gekommen sind.


----------



## spezi.aale (5. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hay, 
für die kleinen Plötzen auch ein Petri an dich... 
Wie seele sagt, ab an die wallermontagen...  
Die tage geht es ab nach Spanien denk ich :vik:
Die ersten sind ja schon in Frankreich. 

edit: 
Pps. Es ging immer noch kein Barsche an die Rute dieses Jahr, gesehen habe ich jedoch einige...


----------



## Klndfer (5. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ungewollter Besuch...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön bei dem Wetter, ein herrlicher Angeltag (eigentlich 2 Angeltage, aber ich wollte euch keinen Fang vorenthalten  )

Tight lines


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin seit heute früh am Wasser feedern. Ziemlich zäh, hab keine Lebendköder mehr. Einen halb toten Regenwurm gefunden und angeködert, gleich ein kleines Rotauge. Auf Mais ging bis eben nix, wollte schon packen, Danny 27cm Plötze auf zwei Maiskörner. Und während icu das schreibe Koch ne 30er hinterher. Und ich bab nut Mich ne halbe Stunde:c


----------



## Darket (6. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh Mann Autokorrektur auf dem smartphone...ich hoffe es ist trotzdem klar geworden und bitte um Entschuldigung für dieses orthographische Desaster


----------



## phirania (6. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Schön bei dem Wetter, ein herrlicher Angeltag (eigentlich 2 Angeltage, aber ich wollte euch keinen Fang vorenthalten  )
> 
> Tight lines
> 
> ...



Na denn mal   Dickes Petri
Läuft ja bei dir.#6
Und endlich mal ein lächeln auf dem Fangfoto...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal   Dickes Petri
> Läuft ja bei dir.#6
> Und endlich mal ein lächeln auf dem Fangfoto...


Danke!

Jau, die unteren beiden haben mit den präsentierten fischen ihre karpfenjungfräulichkeit abgelegt. Der oberste bin ich, nächstes mal werde ich auch zum hollywoodlaecheln übergehen .

Allen noch ein schönes verbleibendes Restwochenende! Petri


----------



## ObiWahn81 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Ich habe mich auch ans Wasser gewagt...


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Abend gehts wieder auf Aal, ich werde berichten! 
Heute Mittag gabs ja gut Sonne, heute nacht solls n weng bewölkt werden bei rund 6-8 Grad.
Das macht ein gutes Gefühl!


----------



## zokker (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute Abend gehts wieder auf Aal, ich werde berichten!
> Heute Mittag gabs ja gut Sonne, heute nacht solls n weng bewölkt werden bei rund 6-8 Grad.
> Das macht ein gutes Gefühl!



Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!
Meine Ecke riecht förmlich nach Fisch!
Ob das evtl an der roten Forelle am Ufer liegt? :kopfkrat:


----------



## zokker (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn hol wad rud. Ich will morgenfrüh Eimerfotos sehen. Ist ja gleich 22 Uhr, dann geht's los.


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tada, der 10 Uhr Aal:
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/07/90aa3d18f0069e9708eed88a1f9179ba.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Voll übel, was hier abgeht!
Durch die letzten sonnigen Tage hat sich wohl das Wasser nochmal erwärmt. Eben meine "Uferrunde" gemacht. Mach das immer um zu sehn was da so rumschwimmt. Durch das wärmere Wasser laichen die Kröten ab. Direkt dadran sten Barsche und Grundeln!!! Um den Laich zu fressen. 2 Aale hab ich dabei gesehn und n pasr kleinere Hechte, die wohl die Barsche abgreifen wollen.
Und zwischen alledem zwei Granaten von Hecht, einer wohl an die 1,10 ran.
Schön die Futterkette so im direkten Ablauf zu sehn.

Und wie zur Bestätigung beißt am Ende meiner Runde der zweite Aal des Abends!


----------



## Tobi92 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Oh man und bei uns is der Weiher wegen Besatz bis ende der Refo zeit gesperrt.

Warum muss man das auch ausgerechnet jetzt machen [emoji36]


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir. Eben Aal Nr.3, war aber sehr schmächting, ging dementsprechend Postwendend zurück.


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
 Petri zu den Aalen!
 Worauf hast du die gefangen, wenn man fragen darf?

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus und danke dir!
Köder war n halber Tauwurm. Hätte lieber n ganzen gefischt, is aber bei nur 4er haken zu mächtig


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2015)

zokker schrieb:


> Na denn hol wad rud. Ich will morgenfrüh Eimerfotos sehen. Ist ja gleich 22 Uhr, dann geht's los.




http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/07/73fe1e429848953118fad3975e04bdb0.jpg

Hatte insgesamt 3 Aale, einer nicht erwähnenswert, gibg sofort zurück, die anderen beiden als ich heim bin. Für 2 mittelprächtige fang ich nich das ausnehmen an, von der geöße müsstens schon mindestens 3 sein.
Hatte noch 4 bisse mehr, die ich aber nicht bekommen hab. Will keine kleinen durch ewiges warten verangeln. Am ufer standen n paar ecken weiter immer mal wieder einige, besondere mobster warns aber nicht. Hecht hab ich noch einen großen gesehn und ein biber ia wohl auch wieder am see heimisch. Denke die ecke lass ich jetzt erstmal in ruhe, bis sich da "neue" aale eingestellt haben. Hab ja noch ne menge anderer stellen. Gerade einige seit jahren nicht befischte, vllt wartet dort der meteraal.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/07/e1da76cf50f689fe9113a90fe5249e1a.jpg


----------



## zokker (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Aalen. Hat doch auch was, brauchste keinen Fisch sauber machen. Was heißt mitteprächtig, 55-60cm?
Ich werde We in den Torfstichen angreifen. Da ist aber bei weitem nicht so viel Fisch drin.
Gruß aus HH.


----------



## PeBo75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen nach Deutschland.

Hier kocht das Wasser. Viel Spaß beim Zählen.

https://youtu.be/Nv7bIkboKU0

Außerdem ist man hier am Wasser nie allein.







Viele Grüße & Petri,
Peter


----------



## Jesse J (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



PeBo75 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen nach Deutschland.
> 
> Hier kocht das Wasser. Viel Spaß beim Zählen.
> 
> ...



Falscher Link?


----------



## PeBo75 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich weiß nicht. Was siehst du denn? Bei mir in Tapatalk erscheint der gewünschte Clip von etwa 6 Sekunden Dauer.


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, warn beide so knapp über 60cm.
Bei dir sins vllt weniger, dafür aber wahrscheinlich wesentlich bessere Fische


----------



## zokker (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ja, warn beide so knapp über 60cm.
> Bei dir sins vllt weniger, dafür aber wahrscheinlich wesentlich bessere Fische


Das wäre schön. Wir hatten vor ein paar jahren einen langen, harten Winter, da ist in den Torfstichen fast alles drauf gegangen.


----------



## Shortay (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sodle live vom wasser versuch ich fuer 3-4 std nun auch mal den ersten Karpfenansitz fuer 2015 , petri heil allen die draussen sind, holt was raus!
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/08/256b8942c808c6734077c0857dc6bc1e.jpg

Nachdem der Bivvytable mit ordentlich Bäbber vom Carpmeeting Speyer  aufgemotzt wurd muss was gehn! :'D

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/08/684f994f954253dcaab71e7bfed04b03.jpg


----------



## Erdmännchen (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gerade mit Twister am ELK auf Barsch los, nicht ein Zupfer, aber an einem Einlauf war ein großer Schwarm Graskarpfen. Gut 15 Stück, von ca. 40-75cm alles dabei, direkt unter der Brücke im klaren Wasser. Nur hatte ich leider nichts dabei, um einmal mit denen ein Tänzchen zu wagen. Hab das so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## W-Lahn (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> War gerade mit Twister am ELK auf Barsch los, nicht ein Zupfer, aber an einem Einlauf war ein großer Schwarm Graskarpfen. Gut 15 Stück, von ca. 40-75cm alles dabei, direkt unter der Brücke im klaren Wasser. Nur hatte ich leider nichts dabei, um einmal mit denen ein Tänzchen zu wagen. Hab das so noch nie gesehen.



Sicher dass das keine Döbel waren?


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz auch. Neue Stelle, mal sehn was kommt. Wenn sich bis 11 uhr nichts tut zieh ich nochmal um


----------



## aelos (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg Trollwut.. Und Petri zu deine Schleicher. 
Verrätst du mir die momentane Wassertemperatur bei dein angelgewässer? 
Ich werde auch bald angreifen. Es juckt schon in den Fingern.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Trollwut,
hoffentlich sind die Aale heute etwas größer.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg. Geht ja bestimmt gleich wieder los.
Petri Heil


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2015)

Die stelle geht scheinbar ein wenig später.
Bisher nur einen biss, dafür n ordentlicher aal.
An meiner stelle der letzten tage stehn einige kleinere am ufer. Denen hab ich n paar maden hingeworfen. Wenn hier keiner mwhr kommt werd ich nochmal wechseln. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wassertemp: keine ahnung, schätz mal 7 grad. Die bisse sind jedenfalls noch sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Erdmännchen (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Sicher dass das keine Döbel waren?


Ziemlich, Aussehen passte perfekt und ich denke, dass der ein oder andere Döbel dann doch Interesse gezeigt hätte an meinem Twister und erst recht für den dargebotenen Wurm


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier platschts am ganzen See. Und wirklich nach Karpfen klang das bisher nicht...


----------



## zokker (9. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut,
der eine ist ja schon ganz ordendlich. 
Gruß ...


----------



## Michael2711 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den aalen [emoji476]


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.
Jetzt ist erstmal bis nächste Woche Ruhe.
Interessanterweise ging wie die letzten paar Male auch ab halb 1 bis halb 3 nichtsmehr. Dann bin ich auch heimgefahrn.
Auch die kleineren Aale, die ich den Abend über immer wieder bei meinen "Touren" am Ufer gesehn hab, warn ab ca. 0 Uhr wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.
Ob das it dem Mond zu tun hat, der sich dann langsam den himmel hochquält und vorher nicht zu sehn ist?
Oder an den noch frischen Nachttemperaturen?
Sehr seltsam auf jeden Fall!


----------



## hanzz (9. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier rauben die Rapfen wie blöde und veräppeln mich. [emoji16]


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (9. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute auch für eine Nacht draußen um den Karpfen nachzustellen. 

Mal gespannt ob was geht. Wassertemp. geht ja langsam nach oben.


----------



## Martin_wobbler (10. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## JasonP (10. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es gibt keinen besseren start in den tag #6


----------



## vowa (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Karpfen...
Mal sehen was geht während die Bundesliga läuft.


----------



## jigga1986 (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ist das ein Vereins Gewässer?


----------



## vowa (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja richtig.


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen.. Das erste mal in diesen Jahr ansitzen.. Ach mir kommt es schon wie eine Ewigkeit vor.. Aal ist der Zielfisch.. Allen anderen am Wasser viel erfolg.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo an alle.
Ich sitze auch am Wasser, bessergesagt im Boot, auf einem Totfstich. Windstärke 6 in Böen 8. Regenschauer waagerecht. Zielfisch ist Aal. Zz angel ich noch mit Wurm. Hab schon 5 Monsterplötze raus. Wenn die nicht bald aufhören kommt Fisch ran.
Petri Heil an alle da draußen.


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey zocker.. Mir gehts nicht anders warum auch.. Starke Böen regen und bis jetzt nur eine Plötze.. Von Aal bis jetzt keine Spur.. Ich habe aber die Hoffnung das jetzt bald was kommt da es jetzt richtig dunkel ist.. Alle Angeln mit tauis bestückt.. 
Petri.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker ? Angelst du über wogend auf Grund mit anstecker? Oder Pose mit taui? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich nur mit Fisch. Aber oft im Frühjahr mit Wurm. Hab jetzt aber die zweite Angel auch schon mit Fisch draußen. Mit Wurm nur Weißfisch und wenn nach 10min nix zuppelt ist der Haken blank. Vom Boot angel ich nur mit Flot und Knicklicht.


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das macht Sinn.. Du angelst auch auf dem See oder ? Als ich noch auf dem See geangelt habe naja ich habe ja auch direkt am See gewohnt dort bin  ich morgens schon mit den Bademantel quasi ins Boot gefallen.. Dort habe ich meine Aale auch fast nur mit Anstecker gefangen..Im Frühjahr mit Rogen und wenn ich keinen mehr hatte mit Fleischmaden.. ansonsten nur mit 
Ückel oder Plötze..Jetzt Angel ich seit 2 Jahren an einen kleinen Fluss dort habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht mit Tauwurm besser zu Fangen mit Anstecker hatte ich bisher hier noch kein Glück.. So unterschiedlich ist das von Gewässer zu Gewässer..aber die besten Aale hatte ich bisher immer im See gehabt  obwohl er nicht geschlossen war waren ü 80er keine Seltenheit .. Naja und jetzt wäre ich froh erst man einen an der keine zu bekommen,,  [emoji57]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juju, der erste 2015er Aal. Ü 70 ist er gut. Auf einen haben Taui. Jetzt wieder alles auf Wurm. Plötz beißen nicht mehr. Es schüttet und es stürmt.


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mist hattet ebend vor 7 min. einen Run habe ihn verloren  schöner Aal  war das Mist Mist ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach Petri zocker.. Für deinen ersten das freut mich.. Die Schleicher beißen wieder.. Ist das schön..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier War das Wetter auch *******.  Nu gehts. Die aale lassen sich etwas bitten aber neben zwei untermaßigen schwimmen auch zwei im eimer.


----------



## aelos (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt hat es gefunzt mein erster dieses Jahr ü 60 ick freu na so.. Die beißen die Luder beißen [emoji1]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden. Bei mir beißt nun wieder der Weißfisch. Ich komm hier nicht zum angeln.


----------



## zokker (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hau jetzt ab. Regen ist laut Rada durch. Ab 00 Uhr geht hier meistens nichts mehr. Und 1h fahren muß ich auch noch.
Holt noch was raus.


----------



## mathei (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zocker, so kann es weiter gehen die Saison


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir sind es noch 8 Stück geworden. Habe allerdings nur 3 mitgenommen. Die anderen müssen noch wachsen.


----------



## spezi.aale (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil Männers, 

das freut mich richtig, für euch das es auch endlich bei euch geklappt hat. |bla:

Bei mir gab es Gestern bzw. heute Morgen, auch einen schönen Aal. #h

Grüße euer spezi.aale


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ihr Schlangenbändiger!
Da kommt ja jetzt ordentlich was raus, freut mich!

Und zokkers dicke Rotaugen hätte ich gerne gehabt. Perfekter Wallerköder...

Bei mir gehts erst morgen wieder los, wenn der Kater weg is :m


----------



## Daniel SN (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs das läuft ja schon.
 Muss wohl mal langsam in die Hände spucken damit ich ans Wasser komme.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mal schauen ob was geht. Freundin dabei, schönes Wetter und auf Waller und Aal mein Glück probieren.

Die neue Black Cat Freestyle muss getestet werden


----------



## Xandi183 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heut auch mit Junior am Wasser. Er hat heut sein ersten Fisch gefangen. Einen schönen 40 er Spiegelkarpfen


----------



## KleinerWaller (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Leute,

Petri zu den tollen Fängen! Echt toll, dass die ersten Aale schon gefangen werden.

@Xandi: Petri zum ersten Fisch! 

Ich war heute Abend auch wirklich kurz am Wasser. Genau zwischen 18 und 20.30 Uhr. Es war ein wirklich schöner Abend! :l
Habe mich entschieden, das erste Mal direkt unterhalb unseres Wehrs zu angeln. Habe mir dort heute irdendwie viel versprochen:



Ständig kamen Bisse auf Dendrobena und Tauwurm.
Schließlich gab es 2 schöne Fische. Darunter mein erstes Rotauge dieses Jahr  Hab mich riesig gefreut





Und leider habe ich meine erste Grundel überhaupt im Kocher gefangen. Die Viecher breiten sich wirklich schnell aus#q



Sorry für die schlechten Bilder |rolleyes

Petri Heil, wer noch am Wasser ist!


----------



## phirania (12. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Petri zu den tollen Fängen! Echt toll, dass die ersten Aale schon gefangen werden.
> 
> ...



Na denn mal Petri
Schöner Döbel.#6
Die Grundel kannst du dann ja als Hechtköder nehmen.


----------



## vowa (13. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, 
10 Minuten am See, gerade die 2. Boilierute aufgebaut, beisst der Erste.
19 Pfund, 74cm #6


----------



## vowa (13. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jule hat übernommen...


----------



## phirania (13. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri#6
Und mit Jule hast du einen guten wachhund dabei.|rolleyes


----------



## zeitgeist91 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Samstag auf Sonntag - ein Heidenspaß. Jetzt kann ich eine Zeit lang leider nicht mehr ans Wasser, deswegen war mir ein erfolgreicher Abschluss sehr wichtig!

Petri an die übrigen Fänger


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, los gehts.
Nach wie vor hätte ich gern 1m Aal am Stück #h


----------



## zokker (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, los gehts.
> Nach wie vor hätte ich gern 1m Aal am Stück #h



Petri Heil,
und warum nicht über 1 Meter?


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil,
> und warum nicht über 1 Meter?



Danke dir.
Größer nehm ich auch, kein Thema. Aber man soll seine Ziele ja nicht zu hoch stecken


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf.


----------



## hanzz (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil.
Sieht ja gut aus deine Stelle.
Dann hol mal den Meter raus.


----------



## zokker (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich beißt der Erste Trollwut.


----------



## W-Lahn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, los gehts.
> Nach wie vor hätte ich gern 1m Aal am Stück #h



Meinen versehentlich, seitlich gehakten Meteraal hab ich im Main erwischt. Vielleicht solltest du die Location wechseln


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Gleich beißt der Erste Trollwut.




Das hat er auch gemacht. Und den halben Tauwurm mitgenommen -.-

Und die ganze Zeit rennt irgendwin blödes Vieh um mich rum. Den Ton nach dens beim Gehen macht n Hund oÄ, aber ich habs noch nicht gesehn. Jedes mal wenns wieder da rumrennt kack ich mir in die Hose


----------



## Kaka (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Wölfe sind wohl schon bis Würzburg durchgedrungen :q


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im Spessart, wo meine Gewässer ja auch liegen, wurde vor nem halben Jahr einer überfahren. Also nicht so unwahrscheinlich.
Tippe aber eher auf Dachs oder Biber. Schwerer als n Fuchs auf jeden Fall


----------



## Carper95 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wildschweine? 
Hab mich da in Frankreich auch manchmal schon umgeschaut man hört ja so einiges fieses über die tierchen 

Dir noch viel erfolg #6

lg 
Phil


----------



## Trollwut (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glaube hier eher nicht. Boden ist absolut nicht durchwühlbar, dementsprechend auch kein Futter vorhanden. Hab vorhin aber gefurzt und seitdem ist es weg 

Eben den ersten Aal erwischt, aber mit schlanken ca 55cm weder fotogen noch essbar. Hab ihm aber ne Karte mit Nachricht für die Großen mitgegeben


----------



## Carper95 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht war das Geräusch ja der Furz auf Wanderung :q
Petri zum Aal hab selbst noch nie einen gefangen steht aber auf der to-do Liste für den Sommer:m

Aber die Nacht ist ja noch jung da kommt sicher noch was 

lg 

Phil


----------



## Trollwut (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt heimgefahrn. Hatte insgesamt 4 Bisse bei einem Aal. 2 heftige Bisse haben wieder losgelassen, aber auch nur den halben Wurm mitgenommen.
Hab gesehn dass die Weißfische schon mim laichen anfangen. Dementsprechend das nächste mal kleine Öhrhaken an 30er Schnur und nur 2,3 Maden drauf. Die Säcke stehn nämlich am Platz aber werden wojl keinen Bock auf dicke Tauis haben


----------



## Förde-Burns (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin moin Trollwut,

In welchen Gewässer angelst du? Also ein tiefes oder eher nicht so? Also bei uns in der Förde war ich schon öfter dieses Jahr bis Mitternacht und es meldete sich noch kein Schnürsenkel


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auch noch gestern Abend los und meinen dritten Versucht auf Wels gestartet. Nebenbei noch spontan eine Rute auf Grund mit Tauwurm für einen Aal umfunktioniert.

Lediglich auf der Aal-Rute gab es ein paar Bisse die kurz gezogen und Glocke leuteten, dann war Ruhe und der Wurm meist halb vom Haken gerissen.

Donnerstag und am Wochenende geht es weiter. Mal schauen ob mein Ziel, ein erster Waller bis zur Schonzeit, auch klappt. Denke nicht


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eben den ersten Aal erwischt, aber mit schlanken ca 55cm weder fotogen noch essbar.


 
 Moin Trollwut,

 warum ist diese Größe für Dich nicht essbar? Bekanntlich sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden, aber ich nehme am liebsten die Aale zwischen 50-60cm fürs räuchern. Die Größeren werden meistens dahin verschenkt, wo Sie gerne genommen werden, oder aber eben zurück. Habe schon Aale bis genau 99cm (1cm fehlte, heul) im Räucherschrank gehabt und musste für mich feststellen, dass die Kleineren einfach am leckersten sind.


----------



## Trollwut (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Trollwut,
> 
> warum ist diese Größe für Dich nicht essbar? Bekanntlich sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden, aber ich nehme am liebsten die Aale zwischen 50-60cm fürs räuchern. Die Größeren werden meistens dahin verschenkt, wo Sie gerne genommen werden, oder aber eben zurück. Habe schon Aale bis genau 99cm (1cm fehlte, heul) im Räucherschrank gehabt und musste für mich feststellen, dass die Kleineren einfach am leckersten sind.




Essbar schon.
Aber ersten sind kleine beim Ausnehmen suboptimal, und auch nach dem Räuchern ist das dann vllt. ein ein-personen-aal.  Ich hab se halt einfach lieber groß und dick :m

Wenn sichs zeitlich ausgeht, werd ichs heut Abend mal auf Waller probiern. Hab da was Leuten hörn in den örtlichen Gewässern


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn sichs zeitlich ausgeht, werd ichs heut Abend mal auf Waller probiern. Hab da was Leuten hörn in den örtlichen Gewässern


Du Sack,
ich sehe nachher schon das Foto im Handy.

In dem Sinne: Hau rein, will nen Waller sehen #6


----------



## Trollwut (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles ein wenig improvisiert heute. Und ohne boot is kacke!
Mal sehn ob die Tiefkühlmakrele oder das Wurmbündel fängt. Ordentliche Köfis hab ich leider nicht mehr bekommen


----------



## kati48268 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jedes mal wenns wieder da rumrennt kack ich mir in die Hose





Kaka schrieb:


> Die Wölfe sind wohl schon bis Würzburg durchgedrungen


Heute klappts aber!
Fass, Isegrimm, Fass!


----------



## Trollwut (15. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im Gegensatz zum See is hier Totenstille. Keine raschelnden Würmer, Mäuse, Ratten noch sonstwas.
Nur immer wieder Fischplatschen. Nachtfeedern auf Barben wär heute n dicker Erfolg geworden.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Statt waller gabs jetzt fast noch rehbraten.

Muss nächste woche mal besser vorbereitet rangehn, dann wird das auch was


----------



## kridkram (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Leute, sitze das erste Mal am Wasser. Auf Maden und Mais gehen schöne Plötzen und Rotfedern bis 30cm und zwei Karpfen um die 40cm. Leider kein Aal bis jetzt, der Teich(2ha) ist im Schnitt 50cm tief. Hab um15:00 Wassertemp gemessen, 15°C aber noch nix gesehen von Laicherei, sollte nu aber los gehen!

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carper95 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute nach Ostern mal wieder am Wasser
Fische bis Sonntag auf Karpfen im max. 24m tiefen Baggersee 
Gemessene Wassertemperatur liegt bei 12 Grad also sollten die Fische schon anständig am fressen sein
Allerdings steht der Wind voll aufs andere Ufer da er vorhin gedreht hat..
Falls es was zu berichten gibt meld ich mich


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin heut kurz am See gewesen zum Feedern, hab gesehn dass die Brassen laichen, und dementsprechend sofort zum Main gefahrn. Nach 10 Minuten auf der Methodrute gleich ne 60er Brasse, dann noch 2 Fische verloren und eine Monstergrundel. Hat gebissen wie ne Barbe.
für eine Stunde fischen nicht schlecht!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heut auch seit langem wieder am Wasser... Karpfen gab's leider keinen aber dafür innerhalb von 2 1/2 Stunden ca. 25 Zwergwelse an der Feederrute... Sonst nervig, heut hat es Spaß gemacht #6

Dazu noch diese schöne Abendstimmung... :k:k:k


----------



## Daniel SN (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Grundel kannst ja schon filetieren


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Die Grundel kannst ja schon filetieren



Ja, war n Gerät. An die 18, 19cm dürftens gewesen sein. Wie gesagt, Knaller Biss. :m


----------



## Nordsee (16. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn wir schon beim Thema Monstergrundeln sind, kann ich mit 23cm gestern beim erfolglosen Aalansitz mitreden.

Ist meine persönliche Bestgrundel ^^ (Die rechte natürlich)


----------



## Arki2k (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

23cm!? Oh man, hier hab ich bisher nur welche bis max 10cm - und die schmecken nicht mal schlecht[emoji28]


----------



## vowa (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit 5 Uhr am See.
23 Pfund, 78cm


----------



## zeitgeist91 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



vowa schrieb:


> Seit 5 Uhr am See.
> 23 Pfund, 78cm


Petri! Endlich gehen die Kollegen regelmäßig ans Band.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krasse Grundel....
 Also wird in 2-3 Jahren eine Grundel größer sein als eventuell ein Zander auf den man es abgesehen hat....
 Grundel-der neue Edel/Speisefisch


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> für eine Stunde fischen nicht schlecht!


Wie er sich freut |supergri

War gestern noch wieder ein paar Stunden auf Waller los.
Dieses mal auch nichts. Morgen geht es weiter. Versucht Nr 5 steht an


----------



## u-see fischer (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



vowa schrieb:


> Seit 5 Uhr am See.
> 23 Pfund, 78cm



Petri, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm. Wir waren dann wohl doch zu spät am See.


----------



## spezi.aale (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hay,
Leute ihr glaubt es nicht ich konnte einen Wolgazander gestern am Rhein fangen, bleibt dem Rhein den nichts erspart. #d

Einen Aal gab es auch.

Bilder folgen.

Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Wie er sich freut |supergri



Hauptsächlich weil ich meinen angeknacksten Ruf bei meiner Jugend wieder herstellen konnte. Beim Forellenfischen hab ich kaum welche gefangen und die ham sich dumm und dämlich gefangen.
Gestern dann umgekehrt. War erst kurz am See und 2 von den Jungs haben gefischt. Als ich nach ner halben Stunde dann gesagt hab, dass ich an den Main fahre, weil wohl nichts mehr geht hier, wollten sie nicht mit. Die haben dann postwendend Bilder bekommen :m

Morgen haben wir dann Aalangeln. Die sind "heiß wie Frittenfett" :vik:


----------



## zokker (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Hay,
> Leute ihr glaubt es nicht ich konnte einen Wolgazander gestern am Rhein fangen, bleibt dem Rhein den nichts erspart. #d
> 
> Einen Aal gab es auch.
> ...



Ich glaub die Russen kommen.|kopfkrat

Na das wär ja mal ein Ding.|bigeyes

Bin gespannt auf Bilder.#6


----------



## vowa (17. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@I
U-See Fischer
Leider ging die Fete vorher bis 00Uhr. Aber egal, der Karpfen hat die Müdigkeit
verschwinden lassen. Als Du vom See gegangen bist hatte ich noch einen kleinen Barsch gefangen.


----------



## Carper95 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleines Zwischenfazit nach 2 Nächten:
Der doch heftige Temperatursturz hat unseren erfolg wohl ausgedünnt allerdings bin ich mit 2 brassen und einem dicken schuppi zufrieden da ich nicht angefüttert habe
Die Fischaktivität ist auch deutlich zurückgegangen seit donnerstag kein rollen springen oder ähnliches mehr.
Einen Tag hab ich noch mal gucken ob was geht :vik:


----------



## Carper95 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ein Bild vom Schuppi 
Gewogen hab ich ihn nicht war arsch kalt da wollte ich schnell wieder in den schlafsack


----------



## zokker (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker ist auch wieder am Start. Angeln sind scharf.  Mal sehen was die Aale sagen.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na das sieht doch optisch sehr gut aus für Aal...
 Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Daniel,
hier tut sich bis jetzt nichts. Nicht mal der Weißfisch beißt. Kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hoffe nächstes Wochenende komme ich endlich mal raus...
Wenn Andy mitspielt heißt es.
Der Weißfisch beißt nicht weil die ganz ganz dicken unterwegs sind...!
Also halt die Ruten fest


----------



## zokker (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hast Du recht. Zweimal hat er schon ganz ordentlich geklatscht (20m vorm Boot). Der ganz dicke Biber.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lass ihn nicht durch deine Schnur schwimmen.
 Bisamratten(oder was auch immer das ist) schwimmen mir wenn ich am Burgsee sitze immer durch die ganzen Ruten


----------



## Trollwut (18. April 2015)

Aalangeln mit der Jugend. Sind insgesamt 12 Teilnehmer, haben jetzt schon 9 Aale.
Jeder hat bisher gefangen außer uns beiden Jugendleitern und einem kungen Mann. Aber die Nacht ist noch jung.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ein Biber. Die Burg ist 50m weg. Hat schon wieder 2 mal geklatscht. Jetzt hat er sich aber beruhigt. Sitzt an Land und nagt irgentwo dran rum.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhu, 1 Biß 1 Aal, auf Köfi (Kaulbarsch).
So kann es weitergehen. 
Dürfte an die 80cm gehen der Bursche.


----------



## hanzz (18. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Leute.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr gut Zokker, weiter so...
 hab ja gesagt es sind die dicken unterwegs.


----------



## zokker (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist aber der einzigste Biß gewesen.
Ich hau jetzt ab. Schweinekalt. 1 Grad zeigt mein Thermo an und auf dem Wasser nur Dunstschwaden.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja die Nächte sind noch teilweise sehr unangenehm.
 Die Saison fängt ja jetzt auch erst an.
 Dann komm gut nach hause.


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Jungs sind weg, wir genießen ein Feierabendbier.
Insgesamt 20 Aale, alle von den 10 Junganglern gefangen. Der größte geschätzt 85cm auf 1kg.
Jeder hat mindestens einen, einer ist bereits um halb 11 mit 4 Aalen über 70 cm heim.

Eben während dem Schreiben hatte ich meine ersten beiden Aale des Abends.

Sehr geil!


----------



## zokker (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
Petri euch allen, da muß ja ordentlich Aal drin sein.
Gruß ...


----------



## Daniel SN (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

20 Aale sind mal echt ne Ansage.


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, auch wir Betreuer haben jetzt zugeschlagen:





Mal sehn was noch kommt


----------



## spezi.aale (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Männers,

ich hab leider meinen ersten dicken 90 + Breitkopfaal, verloren 
der Saison. 

Die gute hatte locker 3 kilo ich könnte heulen. :\ 
Eiskalt vor dem ufer als ich sie keschern wollte spuckt sie doch glatt mein haken aus.

Zum glück ist die Saison ja noch jung und den Aalen soll ja auch eine chance bleiben, ich hoffe das, dass Tier nicht allzu verletzt ist. 

Grüße


----------



## Förde-Burns (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo kommen die Aalbestände her? Hier an der Flbg Förde wird das Aal Angeln leider unterbrochen durch die Bisse der Köhler.....dieser unnötige Beifang von 50-70cm ätzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeend  !!!!!!! Petri euch! Ihr Aal Bundys oder was ^^


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen, scheint ja echt gut zu laufen.
Wir waren gestern Abend wieder auf Waller unterwegs und jeder hatte eine Rute auf Aal.

Bis auf ein paar Mal kurzes klingeln nichts. Auch die Aal Rute hat ein paar mal geklingelt aber wenn man geschaut hat, dann wurden die Würme nicht mal berührt. Also nur Schnurschwimmer.
Und es war Eiskalt Nachts, jasses.

Irgendwann darf es dann auch mal mit dem Waller klappen. Hute Abend kommt Versuch Nr 6


----------



## zokker (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Juhu, 1 Biß 1 Aal, auf Köfi (Kaulbarsch).
> So kann es weitergehen.
> Dürfte an die 80cm gehen der Bursche.


Muß mich mal korrigieren, der Aal hatte 87cm. Hecht bekanntschaft hatte er vor kurzem auch.


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dem Zokker!

Wir hatten dann insgesamt alles in Allem gestern 26 Aale. Die verloren und falsch/zu früh, etc. angeschlagenen wärn wir wohl über 30. Aber ich will nicht meckern :m


----------



## Cassero75 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern in Norwegen!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (19. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Strecke


----------



## Alex1860 (20. April 2015)

Cassero75 schrieb:


> Gestern in Norwegen!!!



Geile Strecke! 

Sitz auch Grad am Wasser  mal schauen was so geht. Zielfische wären Forellen. Grad eben den ersten biss versemmelt


----------



## WoifeBGH (20. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Falsche Seite Alex;-)


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz grad mit Boardie RomanWürzburg bei uns am Main. Ein schön dickes Rotauge mit irgendwas um die 40cm haben wir schon. Sehr viel Aktion von Ukels am Platz, auch der ein oder andere Döbel dürfte da sein


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

26 Aale, 40er Rotauge...da habt ihr ja richtig gute Gewässer. Manche bei uns fangen das gerade mal im Jahr, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann ich nicht leugnen 
N kleiner Karpfen kam eben noch dazu


----------



## Nordsee (20. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute paar Stunden mal wieder am DHK.
Nach 9 Grundeln hatte dieser 45er Aal ein Erbamen mit mir. (22:45)

Ich Tag es ihm gleich und er schwimmt nach kurzem Land Aufenthalt wieder.

Schade das ich morgen früh raus muss, wäre bestimmt noch was gegangen, die Bedingungen waren ja top!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=56656&page=1844    Hier der Aal


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben die Stelle von gestern nochmal befüttert, wollen da morgen wieder hin. Aktivität is da!


----------



## Tobi92 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zweite Nacht auf Aal dieses jahr leider wieder erfolglos. 
War heut allerdings auch ein wenig kälter als die Tage davor, evtl liegts daran.
Musste aber raus, hatte die ganze Woche schon keine Zeit.

Jetzt wird trotzdem zusammen gepackt, mir wirds zu kalt. 

MfG Tobi


----------



## Ruti Island (24. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Die Spannung steigt.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (24. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So die Woche ist rum bei uns am See kommts so langsam in fahrt.

Ein Spiegelgetüm konnte ich landen, im Karpfenfänge thread zu bewundern. 

Heute gabs noch nen Stör...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die meiste Zeit habe ich den Fischen beim Sonnen zugesehen, schön wenn die Natur erwacht. Zwei Ringelnattern konnte ich heute auch noch beobachten.

Alles in allem ein guter Start in die neue Saison.


----------



## Grizzl (24. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Die Spannung steigt.



Der erste Köder sieht aus wie die Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder


----------



## Ruti Island (24. April 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Der erste Köder sieht aus wie die Möhrchen von Lieblingsköder




Ist er auch, hab aber alle 4 Dorsche auf Pilker gefangen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Mai, Yes yes yes yes 
Und ab ans Wasser.

Die Karten sind neu gemischt, das Kraut offenbart neue Stellen und die Hechte in dem Zielgebiet wurden schon einige Monate länger in Ruhe gelassen. Jetzt geht es wieder los.

Petri allen anderen


----------



## Michael2711 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal petri euch allen heute


----------



## daci7 (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da die Weißfische bei uns extrem spät erst mit dem Laichen angefangen haben und teils noch dabei sind, wird heut der Anfang der Hechtsaison mit einem Nachtangeln auf Aal und Hecht eingeleitet - so ufernah wie es eben geht.
Die Tage konnt ich die dicken Muttis noch beobachten wie sie 20cm vom Ufer entfernt in den Wurzeln der Bäume standen und nur das Maul aufgehalten haben. Die liebestollen Weißfische merken da grad gar nichts


----------



## Darket (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Saisoneröffnung! Die Boxen sind neu sortiert, diverse Neuanschaffungen eingereiht, die Gummifische aufgezogen, Vorfächer gebunden, Rollen neu bespult und der Rucksack gepackt. Keine Stunde mehr und es geht los. Petri an alle hier, aber bitte nicht an meinem heutigen Gewässer der Wahl


----------



## KleinerWaller (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja dann mal Petri euch allen! 

Vor ein paar Jahren war bei uns auch am 1. Mai Hecht wieder offen. Jetzt müssen wir hier leider bis zum 15. Mai warten.

Das heißt wohl noch ein wenig auf Karpfen angeln


----------



## Trollwut (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnte heute einen Andängerkollegen fast zu seinem ersten maßigen Zander führen, ging aber kurz vorm Keschern dann doch noch schief. Ich hatte einen Schwanzabbeißer und einige vorsichtige Anfasser, musste aber dann dank diesem mutigen Gesellen doch nicht als Schneider nach Hause


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Du Großfischangler, bist gar nicht auf Tour?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, Fischerfest am 1. und 3. Mai. Wenigstens dann mit den Arbeitsstunden durch das Jahr. Montag bis Mittwoch gehts dann auf Waller, die Stelle is seit 10 Tagen unter "Friedfischfutter" und dann hat sich heute noch eine perfekte Möglichkeit zum Raubfischfüttern aufgetan. Das schreib ich aber nicht öffentlich![emoji44]

Gehe davon aus mindestens einen zu erbeuten. Passt ja alles. Stelle perfekt, optimal vorbereitet, gefüttert, Vollmond, Wassertemperatur, etc.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waren die letzten zwei Tage auch auf Waller am Rhein unterwegs.


Außer zwei Bissen aber nichts verwerten können.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ganz der köderfisch, den ich mir vorstelle


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War Samstag Abends noch kurz los aber da gab es auch nichts besonderes.
Sonntag bin ich dann ausnahmsweise mal mit 2 Freunden an einen StörPuff gefahren. War mal eine nette Abwechselung.

Habe 4 Störe (größer 1,20m) gefangen und 3 davon sind sogar ausgestiegen, die vermutlich größer gewesen sind. Ähnlich sah es bei den beiden Kollegen auch aus.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht doch schon besser aus





Und hab eben am daumen gemerkt, dass das messer noch scharf is


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach du wolltest doch nur mit Blut anfüttern. [emoji23] 

Viel Erfolg beim Wallern [emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab dann zur Stelle gewechselt, die wir unter Futter haben. Im Main!!!
Rund 10 Karpfen, einer nach dem anderen auf der Methodrute. Ein schöner Döbel war auch dabei. Hab dann sogar 2 Drills an nen vorbeikomnenden Kollegen abgedrückt, weil ich mein Zeug aufbauen wollte 
Irgendwo haben sie wohl gesetzt^^
Jetzt wird auf den Waller gewartet


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

Wegen dem scheiß Regen muss ich jetzt auch noch grillen -.-


----------



## Pupser (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wegen dem scheiß Regen muss ich jetzt auch noch grillen -.-



Kannst einem irgendwie schon Leid tun. Aber Kopf hoch, es kommen auch wieder bessere Zeiten.

Hast'e was an's Band bekommen?

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wallermäßig ging gar nix. Hab heut morgen dann noch  die Spinnrute geworfen und siehe da, es gibt hier Fisch. Einen größeren Hecht und einen Zander - aber wie solls sonst sein, beide verlorn -.-


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es wird weiter gefeedert


----------



## Trollwut (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt noch ne Hand voll Brassen, 3 kleinere Karpfen, darunter ein schöner Schuppi und einen raubenden Barsch von rund 35 cm konnte ich noch wegpflücken.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 5 Uhr hatte ich dann den Wallerbiss, Anhieb ging aber ins Leere :'(


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du musst ihm aber auch was besseres servieren als nur ein "Blei?"! 
 Das ist sonst so schwer verdaulich.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Is das nicht ne U-pose?


----------



## Lenoc (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wird wohl eher ne U-Pose gewesen sein oder?


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir aus auch eine U-Pose.
 Nicht mein Spezialgebiet. SRY
 Bitte um eine harte und gerechte Bestrafung


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das is die Upose 
Weil ich natürlich gestern zwischen den ganzen scheix Karpfen keinen Köderfisch erwischt hab, der mir passend erschien, hab ich halt den Drilling und Einzelhaken mit Rotfedern vollgemacht. Evtl hat er einfach auf die Falsche gezielt


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Argh!
Hinter mir am Bahnhof sitzt so ne blöde Trulla mit Glöckchen an der Handtasche. Jedes mal, wenn die da drin rumfummelt schreck ich auf wie vom Waller gebissen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dss kenne ich nur zu gut, kann echt nerven.

Bei mir wieder ein Schneider Tag. So langsam wird es deprimierend :/


----------



## KleinerWaller (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme gerade vom Wasser. Echt genialer Abend [emoji106] 

Wir sind um kurz nach 20 Uhr am Wasser abgekommen und waren 3 Stunden dort.

Habe in der Zeit im Verhältnis zu sonst echt gut gefangen. Hatte im Wasser ne senke und da war eine Babybarbe drin - Voll süß [emoji7] 




Kurze Zeit dort und ich fange meinen ersten Schuppi - war auch wirklich ein wunderschöner Fisch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Als es dann schließlich dunkler wurde draußen, habe ich einen kleinen Köderfisch auf geködert, für Aal. 
Plötzlich wackelt die Rutenspitze, Anhieb sitzt. Und was ist dran? Dieser süße kleine Karpfen. Der hatte etwa 35cm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Fisch erneuert. Und beim Einpacken um 23 Uhr biss noch dieser "kleine" Waller, der allerdings mein größter bisher ist. 



Grüßle


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na wenn das mal kein Erlebnis war.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns gestern eine Nullnummer, auch andere haben sehr wenig bis nichts gefangen. 
Meine Wallerköfis hab ich mit 1 Made und 80cm Vorfach auf der Feeder gefangen. Unglaublich vorsichtig. Keine Ahnung, was da los war


----------



## Grizzl (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei mir ist das schon seit mehreren tagen so, nichts los.

heute hat es einmal geschäppert auf der grundrute, vermute dass n fisch durch die schnur geschwommen ist

daraufhin wurde ich mal wieder gefragt ob ich was gefangen hätte, verwundert sagte das pärchen die fische sind ca 500m aufwärts und lassen das ufer brodeln #q

kann nicht wahr sein dass die fische noch am laichen sind


----------



## Shortay (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nacht um eins und eben ein biss jedesmal den karpfen an so wurzelzeugs an ner insel verloren schnurriss...ich koennt kotzen. Ruten liegen jetz in sicherer entfernung der insel nur da beisst halt nix...


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der geplante Walleransitz ist mangelns Köderfischen ins Wasser gefallen. Zum Glück hab ich die Karpfenruten noch ins Auto geworfen


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der geplante Walleransitz ist mangelns Köderfischen ins Wasser gefallen. Zum Glück hab ich die Karpfenruten noch ins Auto geworfen



was fängste 'n so im auto?


----------



## Trollwut (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Maden, Fliegen, fesgetretene Matschbrocken, etc


----------



## Jose (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...bloß nicht releasen :m


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Update vom Rhein bei Köln - 2 gute Aale vor 0 Uhr - jetzt gerade ist Flaute und der Wind nervt!!!...1 fetter brassen ist mir auch noch entglitten......man was sind die glitschig...


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fluss"torpedo".
Seine 22 pfund hatte er auf jeden Fall, Waage hab ich nicht dabei


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Still ruht der See.... mal gucken was die Aale so treiben.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 6.30 wär der Wecker eh gegangen


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, zum Kugelkarpfen und zum normalo Karpfen auch.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Bin jetzt nach nem Satzer und ner Hand voll Brassen heim. Ich komm aber bei den Brassen partout nicht über die 60cm, bei 57 is immer Schluss


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Königsangeln heut. Angesagt war "ab und zu schauer". Sollte erste ansitznacht werden, aber es schifft und schifft und... es ist zum kotzen.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oder doch heim zum sofa... ?


----------



## ODS-homer (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

keine spaziergänger, keine mücken - is doch paradiesisch#6

wenigstens bleibts unter wolken warm, heute nacht um 4 bei 2° durchgefroren mit dem mopped vom aalangeln nach hause knätern war kein geschenk#t
und das für einen schnürsenkel, die karpfenfreaks mit ihren flakstirnlampen hatten den see in eine flackernde strobohölle verwandelt|evil:
weiß der geier, was die damit kompensieren wollen, aber je heller die stirnlampe desto größer der fisch klappt definitiv nicht|bigeyes


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Oder doch heim zum sofa... ?








 gute Wahl! 
Ein 43er Satzi, sonst ging nix. Bin sehr zufrieden, dass ich mich aufgerafft hab, all die Brocken zusammen zu raffen und abzuhausen, anstatt 'ne kalte Nacht auf der fucking Liege zu verbringen. |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse Tag heute gehabt. Insgesamt hatte ich zwar nur 2 Klodeckel, n paar Güster und meine erste Karausche/Giebel, aber die Leute warn top. Schulkollegen meines "Ersatzpapas". Anglerisch zwar unter aller Sau aber menschlich klasse.
Jetzt sitzt n Stück unterhalb von mir noch mein ehemaliger Jugendleiter, den ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gesehn hab. Mal sehn, ob noch ein Wallerchen geht


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Nacht am Futterplatz viel Aktion, aber nichts erwischt.
Beim Jugendabgeln heute gabs 2 kg Grundeln, 2 Rotaugen und 3 Kaulbarsche. Aber Döbel und Brassen? Fehlanzeige...


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Angeln sind scharf.
Foto ist schon eine h alt.


----------



## hanzz (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn Petri Heil.
Was machen die Schmerzen ? Besser ?


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja geht schon etwas besser. Ich ab jetzt täglich psycho..... äh quatsch physiotherapie. Und dann auch noch täglich den letzten Fango. Aber es hilft. 
Ich sitze hier, glaube ich, auch nur an der frischen Luft. Beißen wird hier wohl nix. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## hanzz (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Besserung [emoji6] 

Holst bestimmt noch was raus.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend, nix los. 4 Grad.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja geht schon etwas besser. Ich ab jetzt täglich psycho..... äh quatsch physiotherapie.


Ich wünsche dir da eine gute Besserung.
Ich selber habe gestern meine letzte Physio gehabt, habe Probleme mit dem Nacken/Rücken wodurch ich seit Wochen durchgehende und unterschiedlich starke Kopfschmerzen habe.

Aber sobald ich am Wasser bin geht es zumeist. Dazu gibt es jetzt noch von der Arbeit bezahltes Fitnessstudio, läuft :m

Nur der Fisch läuft nicht. Wahnsinn wie schwer man sich hier einen Fisch momentan erarbeiten muss. Und wenn man so rumfrägt, so scheint es bei vielen anderen auch nicht viel besser zu sein. Auf xx Angeltage gibt es aktuell nur einen Biss. Bis auf einen Barsch (der so groß wie der Spinner war), zwei Mini-Hechte und einem ordentlichen Hecht gab es nur einen nicht verwertetend Biss. Das nach über 20 Tagen. Was eine Durststrecke.... und Kleinfisch ist noch immer nicht in Sicht, wird Zeit das der Frühling auch im Wasser beginnt und nicht nur bei den Mücken :-D


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir da eine gute Besserung.
> 
> ... und Kleinfisch ist noch immer nicht in Sicht, wird Zeit das der Frühling auch im Wasser beginnt und nicht nur bei den Mücken :-D



Danke Dir Bieberpelz, Dir auch#6

Der Frühling im Wasser, lässt auf sich warten. Weißfisch (Plötze) hat bei uns schon öfter angefangen zu laichen und dann wurde es immer wieder kalt. Wassertemp in den Seen bei uns 12-14 Grad. Hab noch nicht mal Angebadet und wir haben bald Juni.

Gruß zokker


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, dann wollen wir mal die Würmer nass machen.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unsere ersten 2 BB Stunden waren recht erfolgreich


----------



## Carper95 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sitze seit heute nachmittag am wasser und konnte bisher 2 karpfen 3 rotfedern und 3 barsche fangen und das an einem noch nie von mir befischten gewässer:m
Witzig: karpfen kamen beide gleichzeitig an pose und grundrute und haben dadurch ei klei. Wenig stress verursacht^^
Versuche jetzt noch ne stunde n aal zu erwischen (wäre mein erster bin gespannt)


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder zu hause vom Würmer baden. Außer ein paar Kleinfischbissen war nix zu holen.


----------



## Bassey (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sooo... bin heute auch wieder draußen. An nem kleinen Fluß im Westmünsterland. Bisher biss auf Tauwurm diese kleine, mit Sicherheit besetzte Schönheit


----------



## Bassey (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weiter geht es. Auf Boilie einmal 17 Pfund, schöner Drill


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Mein erster Belgischer Fisch 

Mal gespannt was bis Montag noch alles passiert.


----------



## KleinerWaller (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri euch allen.
 Hier wird ja wirklich gut gefangen  :m

 Also bei mir lief es heute eigentlich nur beschissen....
 Ich gebe nur mal ein paar Stichworte.

 -Auto hatte ne Reifenpanne, 
 -Hechtbiss vergeigt, mit dem einzigen Köderfisch
 -Rute gebrochen, 
 -Am Grill verbrannt und nun Brandblasen auf der Hand..

 Ich hoffe der Rest des Wochenendes wird besser :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In einem See fängt man ja häufiger Fische ein zweites Mal. Wenn man aber im Main zwei Mal hintereinander den selben Karpfen mit einer Woche Pause dazwischen fängt, dann bin ich erstaunt.


----------



## spezi.aale (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute wieder die komplette Palette aus dem Wasser raus... |wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muss ja ein tolles Gewässer sein, an dem du angelst. Aber Fototechnisch ist da scheinbar nichts möglich.

Bei mir heute morgen um 6 wohl endlich n dicker Weißfisch. Zumindest nicht abgezogen, sondern nur rumgeeiert. Wer weiß, wie lange der schon hing. Komplette Schnur verdrallt und aufgescheuert und irgendwo verkantet. Is dann einfach gerissen... -.-


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhu!!! Die Weißfische sind am Kommen. Heute gabs 2 Barben, einen Döbel und 2 Karpfen. Und Güstern ohne Ende beim Feedern. Sogar mehr als Grundeln.
Jetzt mal sehn, ob die Güster dem Waller schmeckt.

Edit: Genau während dem Schreiben kam der Biss. Aber der Penner hat nur den Schwanz gepackt...


----------



## spezi.aale (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss ja ein tolles Gewässer sein, an dem du angelst. Aber Fototechnisch ist da scheinbar nichts möglich.



Doch schon, aber ich kriege das nicht hin Bilder groß hier zu posten... Und diese minaturbilder will doch keiner sehen. 
Muss ich für *ih angemeldet sein und da große Bilder zu posten oder gibt es eine andere variante?


----------



## ayron (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

google einfach bilderhochladen , dann wählst einen Dienst aus und lädst die bilder hoch.
Links kannste dann einfach einfügen


----------



## spezi.aale (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> google einfach bilderhochladen , dann wählst einen Dienst aus und lädst die bilder hoch.
> Links kannste dann einfach einfügen




Das ist das Problem ... 
Dann hab ich doch nur den link drinne wo die leute immer drauf klicken müssen... Ich möchte das aber gern so haben das, dass Bild sofort groß schichtbar wird daran scheitert es bei mir!? |uhoh:


----------



## ayron (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier nochmal ausführlich

Schritt 1 : http://www.directupload.net/ aufrufen

Schritt 2 : Bild hochladen

Schritt 3: Link links mittig Bild in Orginalgröße oder als vergrößerbares Vorschaubild kopieren und in deinen Post einfügen


----------



## ayron (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> test
> 
> <a href="http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3997/ef3pnj4d_jpg.htm" target="_blank"><img src="http://fs2.directupload.net/images/150524/temp/ef3pnj4d.jpg" border="1" title="Kostenlos Bilder und Fotos hochladen"></a>



links unter BB CODE, nicht den HTML


----------



## spezi.aale (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles klar. Danke. |wavey:


----------



## Kaka (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Morgen ans Wasser gefahren und den Horror eines jeden Anglers im Wasser entdeckt...ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. Total krass


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kaka schrieb:


> Heute Morgen ans Wasser gefahren und den Horror eines jeden Anglers im Wasser entdeckt...ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine. Total krass


Klär uns auf. 
Hast ne Leiche gefunden ?


----------



## Kaka (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Klär uns auf.
> Hast ne Leiche gefunden ?



Jackpot...


----------



## Mollebulle (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

N, Kormoran ???..... |kopfkrat
war zu langsam .....


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Au Backe. Nicht schön.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ohje. Aber mit sowas muss man leider rechnen :/


Aber bei uns is endlich der Knoten geplatz. Kollege 100m flussabwärts hat nen dicken Klodeckel und nen 28-Pfund Karpfen gefangen, und ich konnte nach erfolgloser Nacht heute morgen wenigstens das Bellyboat entjungern. Der strömungshecht ging gut ab auf dem Barschrütchen


----------



## Bassey (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, weiter geht es mit dieser schönen Forelle


----------



## Bassey (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warum sehen eigentlich selbst stattliche Fische in meinen Händen immer aus als hätte ich sie im Goldfuschglas gefangen?!?!?


----------



## hanzz (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bassey schrieb:


> Warum sehen eigentlich selbst stattliche Fische in meinen Händen immer aus als hätte ich sie im Goldfuschglas gefangen?!?!?


Kenn ich von mir auch.
Kann nur an der Cam liegen [emoji23]


----------



## wolfgang f. (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...:m weil Du ein stattlicher Kerl bist?  :q
Das müsste Dich doch trösten, oder?

Da gibt es irgendwo -ich glaube sogar hier im AB- eine Trick-Liste, wie die Fänge grösser erscheinen, aber  wir sind doch keine Trick-Betrüger? Sowas haben echte Fänger doch gar nicht nötig!..
Btw-> schönes Fisch"le"|schild-g


----------



## NedRise (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch für eine Nacht angeln,sehr angenehmes Wetter.Hoffe heute Nach läuft was.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin auch mal mit Frauchen los. Angeln steht aber nicht im Vordergrund.


----------



## kernell32 (24. Mai 2015)

Seh ich das richtig dass die Flasche Burbon schon fast leer ist? Hoffe ihr habt Nachschub ;-)


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist leer. Aber der Kapitän trinkt nicht.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Will noch einer eine Wurst???


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da würde ich nicht Nein sagen 
 Aber leider zu weit weg und fahren geht ja noch nicht...
 Wichtig ist aber das die Ruten ausliegen.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da schwimmt gerade der Biber durch. Bis auf 4 m ist er an Land zu uns ran gekommen.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich gehts los mim BB.
Aber was ist das für ein Monster?


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Trollwut,

ich würde sagen, das ist ein Weberbock aus der Familie der Bockkäfer, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, da es viele Arten von Bockkäfern gibt die ähnlich aussehen und ich auch nur interessierter Laie bin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat hier letztes Mal schon nicht geklappt, aber zu hause bekommst ja einen am Kopp.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir Lajos!

Starker Start, Schwaches Mittelstück und sehr starker Schluss. 2 Barsche, 3 Zander, ein verlorener Hecht und ein ausgestiegener Zander/Barsch.
Zander gehen allesamt auf das Konto eines gewissen Mitanglers. Da angelt der grad mal ein Jahr und zieht mir die Burschen vor der Nase weg. Und wie immer: Nur Ärsche fangen Bärsche.
Und ja, das Wetter war richtig bescheiden.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden.


----------



## spezi.aale (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. 

2 Stunden mit einer 3 meter stippe bringen dann doch den ein oder anderen Erfolg... 

Jetzt können die Hechte und Zander kommen. :g

Bild zeigt von links nach rechts: Ukelei, Rotfedern, Güstern, Döbel


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg Zokker.
 Eventuell kommt ja ne gute Schleie oder Karpfen raus.


----------



## hanzz (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut.
Hab's heut geschafft beim feedern zu schneidern.  [emoji16] 

Letzte Tage noch gefangen wie n Blöder.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Daniel, ich gebe mein bestes.


----------



## hanzz (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut ohne Schnappes ? [emoji23] 
Viel Erfolg.
Petri Heil.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Echter Bohnenkaffee.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was schleppt ihr bloß alles immer mit?


----------



## Hunsrücker (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

url
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Zwar nicht live, aber von gestern. Für die kleine Nach wo ich war ist der schon Kapital!


----------



## SveMa (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Grüße aus Hamburg, aktuell läuft auf Tauwurm nichts - Nagut, bis heute Abend habe ich noch Zeit


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der gestern vermeintlich gehakte Karpfen hatte wohl Kammschuppen. Also, wer macht mich unglücklich und kann was über die ungefähre Fischgröße sagen?


----------



## d0ni (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Trollwut, 

sehen mir eher nach Rundschuppen aus : )


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Hey Trollwut,
> 
> sehen mir eher nach Rundschuppen aus : )



Hab jetzt auch nochmal gegoogelt, stimmt wohl wirklich.
Diese feine Riffelung haate ich bisher aber noch bei keiner 
Rundschuppe, und hab die auch mit den Karpfenschuppen verglichen, die ich hier noch rumfliegen hab, da ist die auch nicht vorhanden


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Leute, 
Erstmal muss ich sagen dass ich diesen Threat hier klasse finde 
War heute an unserem Vereinsteich angeln... 
Habe einen 60er Spiegler auf Mais und Made gefangen, der ist abgegangen wie ein Flitzebogen, durch den halben Teich ist der marschiert ^^
Ist mein neuer pb-Karpfen, war richtig geil! 
Grüße Bachforelle 007


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab heut den BB-Drilling vollgemacht


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie Trollwut??? Du kannst ja doch noch Fische fangen. 
Petri....dachte du versinkst jetzt im Mitleid ;-p


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wie Trollwut??? Du kannst ja doch noch Fische fangen.
> Petri....dachte du versinkst jetzt im Mitleid ;-p



Die 2 knapp 50er kann man doch nicht wirklich zählen^^


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöner Zander #6


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also doch Mitleid?


----------



## FranconianFishing (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Abend! 



Läuft heute mal wieder. Spiegelkarpfen, 63 cm, Frolic auf Haar.



Und 20 Minuten darauf ein Schuppi mit 56 cm.



Und zwei Minuten danach ein Hecht mit 78cm.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kommt ja überhaupt keine Langeweile auf. 
Petri


----------



## FranconianFishing (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein... War schon fast Stress. :-D Luxusproblem.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen früh geht es endlich wieder los.
6 Uhr ist Abfahrt, kurze Zeit später dürften wir ankommen. Die Kunstköder Verbot und Raubfischschonzeit in den Niederlanden ist endlich vorbei.

Zu dritt geht es dann auf die Jagd. Dabei eine Kamera mit Video-Stativ... ich bin gespannt und voller Vorfreude. Endlich wieder...


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch mal wieder auf den See. Alle stöhnen weil nichts beißt, auch der Fischer. Das werde ich jetzt erst mal nachprüfen. Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Das werde ich jetzt erst mal nachprüfen. Angeln sind scharf.


Genau so muss es. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg, auf das wir nachher Bilder sehen


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na darauf habe ich seit Tagen gewartet das du endlich mal wieder raus fährst. 
Ich will volle Eimer sehen.


----------



## hanzz (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Goil. DAS Boot ist wieder on tour.
Viel erfolg.

Werd gleich ma gucken, was die Barsche so machen.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.

Cirrus Wolken. Heißt das das Wetter umschlägt. Soll in der zweiten Nachthälfte und in der Früh noch ungemüdlich werden.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch, ist der ganze ....
Glück gehabt, ein Schauer ist vorbeigezogen.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch im Mittelwasser. Ich dachte schon ...


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ha ha, weitere 4 Barsche schon raus. Einen hat sich der Fischadler geholt, rund 15m vom Boot.
Zwei, ebend war er wieder da.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie sieht es Temperatur mäßig bei dir aus?
Hier gab es heute einen kleinen Einbruch. Und von daher stehen hier die Chancen wohl eher schlecht. 
Wäre aber auch gerne auf dem Wasser. 2 Wochen in Folge Abstinenz


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zz Luft 13 Grad und Wasser 16.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

13 geht ja noch. Hoffe das du mal wieder einen raus bekommst.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich auch. Werde mich, wenns dunkler wird, ins falche Wasser legen. Ist viel Kleinfisch im Flachen.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neulich Abend viel ganz stark auf das keinerlei Aktivität auf/im Wasser/Oberfläche herrschte. Das empfand ich als sehr eigenartig.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aktivität ist hier schon. So 5 bis 10cm. Liege jetzt im Flachen. Angel so in 40-50cm Tiefe.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh du bist schon mutig. So flach gehe ich nur im Hochsommer wenn ich glaube der Aal läuft. 
War auch grad draußen und musste feststellen das es sehr mild wurde.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im tiefen habe ich bis eben gelegen und es soll ja zz nichts gehen auf dem see. Alle angeln im tiefen bis min 2m. Ich teste die nacht mal ob der raubaal schon raubzüge im flachen macht. Kleinfisch ist hier. Schätze mal vor 00.30 uhr passiert hier noch nichts.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sich von anderen abzuheben ist immer vom Vorteil. Besonders dann wenn die nix fangen. Nur deine ständigen Wechsel wären auch nichts für mich. Ich/wir fahren eine Stelle an und bleiben dann dort die Nacht über. Es sei denn wir sind unzufrieden und malen uns bessere Chancen an andere Stelle aus. Alleine das Ankern nervt mich immer tierisch.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja so mach ich's auch am liebsten  aber am helllichten tag bringt es nichts im flachen. Tagsüber kann man hier auch gut aalangeln.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Versuch es doch einmal mit ner schönen Kante. Da kannst alle Bereiche abdecken. 
Hab neulich eine schöne gefunden. Von 30 cm auf 4 Meter runter. Wenn ich fit bin wird die getestet.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solche kanten gibt es hier nicht. Ist ein badewannensee. Wenn du hier einen meter tiefer willst mußte schon 10m fahren.
Ein anderer see, den ich früher viel beangelt habe, hat solche kanten. Da habe ich nur an kanten geangel. Aber da lief dann nichts mehr und dann bin ich zu diesem see und hier lief es ja eigentlich immer ganz gut.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach irgendwann beißt schon einer. Ansonsten die Rutenanzahl auf 25 erhöhen


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ich früher auch mal gemacht, ist aber quatsch. Wenn's nicht beißt fängste mit 5 Angeln auch nix. Wenn es läuft sind 3 Angeln genug.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sollte auch nur ein Spaß sein. Ja da hast du recht. Hoffe wir erleben dieses Jahr noch einmal das selbstv2 Ruten wieder zuviel sind. 
So melde mich ab. Haben genug Spam provoziert. Viel Erfolg noch und mit etwas Glück versuche ich es die Woche mal wenn ich denn schon kann. 
Halte es nicht länger aus.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln eingestellt. Meterwelle und Regen waagercht. Lieg jetzt in einer ruhigen Bucht und schlafe noch eine Runde. Fisch gab es, außer 2 Barschen, keinen mehr.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe auf eine andere Aussage gehofft eventuell kommt mit dem Regen noch etwas


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kommt nix mehr. Ich fahre rein.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hast es wenigstens versucht.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das hab ich wohl. Bin aber ganz schön enttäuscht. Zz ist draußen Gewitter mit Hagel. Kommende Nacht geht bestimmt was. Aber der Wind kommt aus der falschen Richtung und mein Rücken schmerzt. Nächst Woche greif ich wieder an.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist echt verhext zur Zeit.


----------



## snofla (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sooo, endlich komm ich auch mal wieder los, heute Abend geht an meine "Privatstrecke" bin mal gespannt was geht...........melde mich


----------



## snofla (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Waffen sind scharf


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo snofla,
auf was angelst?


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehe leider auch nichts...außer einem sehr schönem idyllischen Plätzchen wo ich es gerne mal auf Aal probieren würde wenn das Wasser trüb ist.


----------



## snofla (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waffen waren nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen......@ zokker.......auf Aal vorher hechteln


----------



## snofla (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Erst mal stärken[emoji11]


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann Petri.


----------



## Trollwut (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wallerruten liegen, diesmal weniger spannung, kleinere haken, kleinere upose. Bin gespannt!

Heute mittag eine barbe auf boilie, und grundeln sowie viele güstern.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen an Wasser. Holt was raus, ich will noch ein paar Bilder sehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na hast ausgeschlafen


----------



## snofla (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Bis jetzt ein Döbel, einen Biss auf Köfi verhauen [emoji20] auf Aal mit Taui noch nix


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Snofla... Die Nacht ist noch jung.


----------



## Shortay (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher 3 kleine forellen wovon ich ausnahmsweise eine 30er fuern grill nehm am sonntag und aal nichts und dann steigt mir gegen halb elf der klopper hier ein 87cm 1,2 kg und dick wie sau, mein neuer PB 













Viel glück allen die draussen sind!


----------



## spezi.aale (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hammer, Petri. :vik:

Ist das ein Vereinsseeaal? ;+


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum PB! Mir ist heut leider ein dicker Graser vorm Kescher ausgeschlitz.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, besonders für den Aal, was für ein Klopper.


----------



## marcus7 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es welzt


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Peti, das ja mal ein ordentlicher Wels.


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die Fänger! Scheint ja zu laufen.... :g


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

Und ich könnt heulen. Schon wieder Fehlbiss auf die obere Rute, trotz Umlenkung... :'(
Nächste Woche muss ich da noch was anders machen...
Wenigstens n 47er Giebel gerade auf der Karpfenrute gekriegt.

Und Dickes Petri euch Fängern!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ein geiler erster Angeltag in den Niederlanden.
Wie Angeln so ist, wir haben ALLES an diesen einem Tag erlebt.
Frust- und Glücksmomente. Sonne, Sturm, Regen, Gewitter, Blitze, Hagel, Windstille und sogar nen Stromschlag an der Rute bekommen. Am Ende war aber überwiegend Sonnenschein.

Und ähnlich war es bei den Fischen.
Kollege 1: 4 Barsche, davon ein richtig guter. Waren seine ersten Barsche im Leben, er ist gerade angefangen.
Kollege 2: 77er Hecht und 4 Barsche
Ich: 2 Ü70 Hechte und einen kleineren Hecht und 2 Barsche

Es war wirklich schwer die Fische zu überlisten aber wir haben am Ende gute Erfolge erzielt. Nach 13 Stunden durchgehenden Spinnfischen ist man aber auch kaputt.

Geiler Tag!

Leider hatte ich einen Aussteiger. Aufgrund des Tocks und der Tatsache, dass der Haken nach dem Biss stumpf gebogen wurde, vermute ich einen starken Zander. An selber Stelle gab es noch einen weiteren kräftigen Biss der ebenfalls Zander vermuten lässt.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Bieberpelz, hört sich gut an.

Stromschlag in der Rute? Interessant, erzähle mal.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.

Was das genau war, ich weiß es nicht. 
Habe mit der linken Hand an die Kurbel ans Metall gepackt und einen gewischt bekommen.
Bin mir nicht sicher, könnte aber mit dem Gewitter zutun gehabt haben, das in Entfernung zu hören war. Oder durch irgendwelcher Aufladungen. War kein schlimmer Schlag aber schon im linken Arm ein paar Minuten zu spüren


----------



## hanzz (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Leute. Super Fische.

@Bieber
Das hat ich letztens beim Rapfen-Turbo-Kurbeln. Immer wenn ich dann ans Metall der Rolle gefasst hab, gabs n kleinen Schlag.


----------



## phirania (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Bieberpelz, hört sich gut an.
> 
> Stromschlag in der Rute? Interessant, erzähle mal.



War bestimmt in Zitteraal...


----------



## Shortay (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Firmengewässeraal 

Petri zum wels!!


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> 100% bissausbeute hat niemand. Manchmal ist es halt ein kleiner oder es soll einfach nicht sein. Wir sind zu zweit, vier ruten und hatten die nacht vier bisse davon zwei verwandelt.
> Bei einem biss kam reisleine und kratzer am köfi, der welz hing nicht, andere biss war heftige attacke auf angebundener rute, da müssen wir mal den köfi gleich kontrollieren.



Naja, is halt schon langatmig gerade. Aber wird schon


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab es zu hause nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin noch mal los.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, du hast dir rollrasen aufs boot gelegt 
Zieh was raus!


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke trollwut. Mit rausziehen ist nicht so einfach hier. Hier wird nicht besetzt.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke trollwut. Mit rausziehen ist nicht so einfach hier. Hier wird nicht besetzt.



Die Schilfkante is doch jetzt aktuell wunderbar, oder? Da müsste doch jetzt die Brut stehen?

Bei uns war gestern am See Aalangeln. Kamen exakt 0 Aale raus :m
8 Leute waren in dem Eck gesessen, in dem ich vor dem Jugendaalangeln immer allein war. 
Die wussten halt nicht, dass da ab spätestens 15Grad Wassertemperatur da gar nichts mehr geht :m


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die Tipp's. Werde ich beherzigen. Wenn ich nichts bekomme bist Du schuld.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal viel Erfolg. Ich habe grad paar Köderboxen sortiert.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Daniel. Geht es Dir schon besser? Kannst bald an und aufs Wasser?


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja deutliche Besserung vorhanden. Allerdings Kippe ich noch oft zur Seite um und habe noch den Schwindel. 
Mittwoch werden die nächsten Tests gemacht und dann mal sehen. 
Auto fahren ist leider noch nicht drin.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann gute Besserung.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unkraut vergeht nicht. Aber danke. Mein Ziel ist es nächstes Weekend wieder einen Aal zu ziehen.


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich pack gleich zusammen. Eimer ist leer. Werde heute wieder auf den See fahren.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dieses Jahr ist echt der Wurm drin. Lass es mal 10 Grad wärmer werden. Dann machen wir die Eimer wieder voll.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist echt der Wurm drin.


Auch wenn es am Wochenende in den Niederlanden gut gelaufen ist, man hat noch gemerkt wie extrem schwer es war die Fische zu überlisten. Meistens klappte es nur mit extrem langsam geführten Spinnern am Grund oder aber dem vorsichtig gefaulenzten Köder.

Und auch in den Niederlanden das selbe wir bei uns. Kaum Brutfisch. Wenn man dann doch mal was sehen konnte, dann nicht mal einen cm groß. Aber meist noch nicht mal das. Es scheint noch ein paar Tage zu dauern bis es los geht.

Dafür war bis Dezember echt viel aktivität am Wasser, ehe es zum Jahreswechsel dann schwieriger wurde.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (1. Juni 2015)

Hier in der Region Ulm ist die Brut such erst knapp einen cm groß. Und ich hab gestern eine Brasse gefangen die noch kompletten Laichausschlag hatte. Ist wohl alles etwas später dran dieses Jahr.


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mach mich jetzt auch auf den Weg ans Wasser.:vik:


----------



## hanzz (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin aufm weg zum Rhein. [emoji16] [emoji6]


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (1. Juni 2015)

Das gespannte warten beginnt!


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Das gespannte warten beginnt!



Auf was angelst?


----------



## Arango (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ersten beiden Zander nach der Schonzeit heute gefangen... läuft...:m


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker wieso bist du schon wieder draußen? Du sagtest nächstes Wochenende erst wieder und dann das die letzten Tage. 
Ich will auch.


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Zokker wieso bist du schon wieder draußen? Du sagtest nächstes Wochenende erst wieder und dann das die letzten Tage.
> Ich will auch.



Kann Dir nicht ganz folgen. Warum soll ich nicht rausfahren. Beißt doch eh nix. Ententeichwetter.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja das hab ich wohl. Bin aber ganz schön enttäuscht. Zz ist draußen Gewitter mit Hagel. Kommende Nacht geht bestimmt was. Aber der Wind kommt aus der falschen Richtung und mein Rücken schmerzt. Nächst Woche greif ich wieder an.




Hab statt Woche, Wochenende im Kopf gehabt. 
Naja bin noch nicht ganz klar da oben |uhoh:


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz ehrlich Zokker? Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach oft die besten Nächte. 
Nur sehe ich leider keinerlei Fisch Aktivität an der Oberfläche.


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne ist nicht viel los an der Oberfläche. 
Bin jetzt vors Schilf gefahren. Ich glaube es ist Vollmond.
Sonnenuntergang und Mondaufgang.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Aufnahmen mal wieder. Hab mal ne Frage an dich. Wie klar ist dein Gewässer eigentlich? Denn ich stelle fest das der Schweriner See immer klarer wird und das passt mir garnicht.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

He Aalkönig, so langsam musst du mal was vorweisen 

Das mit dem Vollmond dachte ich am Wochenende auch schon, ist aber erst am Donnerstag!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So wieder daheim. Es gibt keine schlechten Angeltage nur schlechte Fangtage und so einer war wohl heute...


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage an dich. Wie klar ist dein Gewässer eigentlich?.



Sichtiefe schwankt übers Jahr von 1 bis 10cm. Der See war schon immer so. Meine Eltern haben hier in den 50ern viel gesegelt, da war der auch schon so. Die haben auch nie Wasser mitgenommen, es wurde immer das Seewasser genommen, zum Kaffee kochen, Weinbergschnecken kochen usw.


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> He Aalkönig, so langsam musst du mal was vorweisen
> 
> Das mit dem Vollmond dachte ich am Wochenende auch schon, ist aber erst am Donnerstag!



Ja ich arbeite ja dran.

Scheixxe kein Vollmond. Noch eine Ausrede weg.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausrede? Bei Vollmond fängt man am besten


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn man gut fängt liegt es immer am Angler. Wenn nicht, liegt es am Wetter, am Vollmond usw.


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Herrlich schöne Nacht. Heißer Kaffee, Froschkonzert, Rohrdommel dommelt und kein blöder Fisch stört mich, nicht mal auf Wurm.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wird wieder Zeit mit Dynamit Fischen zu gehen.


----------



## Forellenberti (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut,

Vollmond ist heute


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> So wieder daheim. Es gibt keine schlechten Angeltage nur schlechte Fangtage und so einer war wohl heute...



Da schließe ich mich mal an. 
Ein Bekannter war auch draußen, hat auch nix. 
Lag bestimmt am Vollmond.


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder nichts?


----------



## RayZero (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schau mer mal was Barsch und Zander heute machen 











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arki2k (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht vielversprechend aus.  Ich werde gegen 14.00 los - Petri!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"Daumendrück"


----------



## RayZero (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Spot ging nichts [emoji58] - nächster 











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## strignatz (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine Herren Ray, ein Spot leckerer als der Andere. Top!


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



strignatz schrieb:


> Meine Herren Ray, ein Spot leckerer als der Andere. Top!



Guten Appetit...:q:q


----------



## RayZero (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hmm vielleicht geht hier ein Barsch? Mal das Japan Tackle rausholen [emoji16]











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehen alle Ruten so unbenutzt aus ... die Ruten, nicht mal Fingerabdrücke am Griff.
Wobbler wären jetzt auch meine Wahl. Allerdings in 10-12cm.


----------



## spezi.aale (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich mal an.
> Ein Bekannter war auch draußen, hat auch nix.
> Lag bestimmt am Vollmond.





Ich hab gefangen und ich weis auch von anderen Fängen aus DE wo Aale gefangen wurden gestern Abend. 
Also nichts mit vollmond, ich sag es nicht gerne, die stelle war anscheinend einfach scheixxe.|supergri

Rayzero: Viel Spaß beim tackle einweihen.


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Ich hab gefangen und ich weis auch von anderen Fängen aus DE wo Aale gefangen wurden gestern Abend.
> Also nichts mit vollmond, ich sag es nicht gerne, die stelle war anscheinend einfach scheixxe.|supergri



Ha ha irgentwo wird immer was gefangen. Ich angel gerne bei Vollmond. Lag nicht an der Stelle. Im ganzen See geht nix. 

Bin wieder im Bootschuppen, hab bis um 11 Uhr noch im Tiefen geangelt. Konnte nicht mal die Adler füttern. 

Heimritt und viel verkehr heute im Kanal.


----------



## spezi.aale (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

komisch... dann lag es am Angler. 

Juhuuu mittag ist auch gerettet dank dem zokker. 
Verdammt da läuft mir das Wasser echt im Mund zusammen, da brauch ich ja fast schon nicht mehr selber ans Wasser. :vik:


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Macht da jemand Werbung für Stradic.....? :q:q


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> komisch... dann lag es am Angler.





zokker schrieb:


> Wenn man gut fängt liegt es immer am Angler. Wenn nicht, liegt es am Wetter, am Vollmond usw.



So isses.


----------



## spezi.aale (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:m

Kommen auch wieder bessere Tage " hoff ich", der September und Oktober werden hoffentlich, auch noch mal der bringen werden. #6


----------



## RayZero (2. Juni 2015)

2 Fische verloren, einen nicht gesehen und der andere ein schöner 60er Hecht kurz vor der Landung [emoji53]. Bleib noch ne Stunde.
Ewig viele Barschnachläufer - sogar einige gute Fische geschätzt um die 30cm Marke - alle auf Chatterbait. Scheinen darauf sehr neugierig zu sein, nehmen tun sie ihn aber nicht und drehen dann vor dem Ufer ab. Blech, Gummi und cranks interessieren sie garnicht. Schwierig ...















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ray
Tauwurm schon probiert.


----------



## Bassey (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tauwurm am Drilling vom Spinner einmal einhaken wirkt manchmal Wunder...


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern zu dritt am Wasser gewesen und auf Aal probiert. Also mit 6 Ruten an einem kleinen Weiher das halbe Ufer befischt. 
Bis ca. 1 ging nix, dann kamen innerhalb kurzer Zeit drei Bisse.
Immer tauchte die Pose kurz unter, bevor man aber zum Anschlag kam tauchte die Pose wieder auf. Bis etwa halb 3 kamen etliche weitere solcher Bisse, keiner blieb hängen. 
Wir vermuteten schon, dass es kleine Rotfedern oder Barsche sind. 
Dann um halb drei wollten wir zusammenpacken, dabei zog die Pose vom Kollegen ganz sachte ein wenig ab, aber kaum merklich. Anhieb sitzt, doch ein Aal.

Anscheinend sind die bei uns noch sehr vorsichtig. 

Jemand nen Tipp was man da machen kann?

MfG Tobi


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grundblei, Bügel auf, Knicklicht auf die Schnur legen. Ändert sich die Knicklichposition haste nen Biss. Hatte da dieses Jahr einige Bisse auch von 80ern, die nur das Licht umgeworfen und sonst nichts gemacht haben


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So werd ichs mal machen. Blei denk ich kann ich mir sparen. Fische eigentlich direkt vor meinen Füßen und muss nicht werfen.

Hab mir auch schon überlegt kleinere Haken (also etwas größere Köfihaken) zu nehmen und nur ein kleines Stückchen Wurm aufzuziehen.


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch schon überlegt kleinere Haken (also etwas größere Köfihaken) zu nehmen und nur ein kleines Stückchen Wurm aufzuziehen.



Hallo Tobi,
genau so würde ich es auch bei sehr vorsichtigen oder kurzen Bissen machen. Kenne es allerdings so vom Herbst beim Aalangeln mit Köfi. Wenn solche Bisse kommen stelle ich auf sehr kleine Köfis oder Fetzen um, meist sind es sogar richtig gute Aale.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,
Erstmal danke für die Tipps.
Mit kleinen Köfifetzen zu fischen hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Brut ist ja bereits vorhanden, könnte was bringen.


----------



## Stumbe (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal wieder mit der Spinne  am Neckar unterwegs. Einen leichten Biss gehabt... konnte ihn leider nicht haken. Naja ne Stunde mach ich noch... Hoffentlich lässt sich noch ein Zander oder Rapfen erwischen


----------



## robdasilva (3. Juni 2015)

Erster Karpfen mit 15 Pfund.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (3. Juni 2015)

Petri außer schnaken und reiherenten beisst noch nix. Aber traumhafte Stimmung am Wasser.


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Will auch :c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur mal eben schnell in die Niederlande ans Wasser, ehe ich die Freundin vom Bahnhof abhole.... beste Idee


----------



## Stumbe (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soeben zuhause angekommen. Wurde leider nix mit nem Fisch...
Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## fishalex (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo warst du denn am Neckar unterwegs?


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich!!
Hat aber auch lange genug gedauert


----------



## robdasilva (4. Juni 2015)

Endlich die 25 Pfund geschafft. Rob und Seele an diesem Weiher.


----------



## Arki2k (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Endlich!!
> Hat aber auch lange genug gedauert



Petri, jetzt kannst du dir dann endlich den Bart absäbeln.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, der hat ja eine richtige Wanne, der Wels.


----------



## phirania (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger#6
Hat sich  eure Ausdauer doch gelohnt.


----------



## daci7 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Trollwut - geile Kirsche!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Endlich!!
> Hat aber auch lange genug gedauert


Petri,
sehr geil.
Wie lang war der gute denn? Hat unsere Maß-Skala noch gereicht? ^^


----------



## d0ni (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut! geiler Fisch
und was ne Wampe  

Ich zieh jetzt dann auch gleich los und versuche mein Glück auf Karpfen


----------



## fishalex (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut! Natürlich auch den anderen.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch. Muß doch mal was gehen. Köfis senken hat etwas länger gedauert. Kaffee auf jetzt verschoben.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg. Ich bleib heute mal zuhause.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, sehr vernünftig von Dir zu hause zu bleiben. Meine Frau fagt schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## mathei (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dan zieh mal was raus Zokker. Irgendwann greif ich auch mal wieder an.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg Zokker.  
Oh Mathei lange nicht gesehen, was war los?


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Daniel.
Hallo mathei, wieso irgentwann, hast keine Lust mehr?


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich hab ich mal einen erwischt, haben mir schon eim paar Würmer geklaut.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch so'n schxxxx Fisch.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens nicht Schneider. 
Und den Kaulbarsch kannst ja anbinden. Oder was hast für schöne Köderfische.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das zählt nicht zum entschneidern. Köfis hab ich uki, gründling, kauli. Die sorten kommen auch zum einsatz. 
Raubplötzen sind auch unterwegs.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier am Rhein rappelts grade


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri hanzz.

Eine sied, anner sied.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht doch.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Selber Petri. [emoji4] 
Schöner Aal.

Die Zander waren heut richtig narrisch.
4 Minis, 2 Mitte 50 und ein 73er. Bild folgt.
Und etliche Fehlbisse. Der Shaker wurde n paar mal vom Haken abgezogen und sieht jetzt aus wie übern Asphalt gerubbelt. [emoji4] 

Dazu kamm noch eine gehakte Brasse von 55cm.
Was ein Theater die Gute gemacht hat.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hat ja mal gelohnt hanzz. 

Ich hatte nur den einen biss. Hab mich wieder ins tiefe gelegt. Mal sehen vielleich kommt ja noch was. Erst mal eine runde schlafen.


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd verrückt es gibt ihn also doch noch...den Aal. 
Petri. Ich wette wenn das Wetter so bleibt wird es in spätestens 2-3 Tagen richtig krachen.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann sein, soll ja gewitter geben.


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Das zählt nicht zum entschneidern. Köfis hab ich uki, gründling, kauli. Die sorten kommen auch zum einsatz.
> Raubplötzen sind auch unterwegs.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das aber n Aland


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier noch der 73er


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri hanzz. Schönes teil.

Ich mach jetzt schluß. Sonst hat über die mittagszeit noch der ein oder andere aal gebissen, heute nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch Fängern, besonders für den zokker freuts mich, dass es endlich klappt!

Ich mach auch gleich wieder los, Köfis fangen... #6


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (5. Juni 2015)

Petri an alle super. Ich habe Mission erste Saison Schleie Teil 4 begonnen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (5. Juni 2015)

Statt einer Schleie hst sich ein Aal an den Maden vergriffen.


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie gross?


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Foto?!? 

Wo ist Zokker? Kein Bild vom See?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (5. Juni 2015)

Zwischen 50 und 60. Hab nen video aufgenommen aber mit edge wird das nix. Wird nachgeliefert.
Aber jetzt dss Beste sls das Licht langsam weg ist fällt mir auf dss ich die Kopflampe vergessen habe. Das wird noch spannend. ..


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Aber jetzt dss Beste sls das Licht langsam weg ist fällt mir auf dss ich die Kopflampe vergessen habe. Das wird noch spannend. ..



Na Bingo . :q


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Foto?!?
> 
> Wo ist Zokker? Kein Bild vom See?


Der ist jetzt zu hause - hat heute Abend mit Frauchen eine Bibertour gemacht.


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin nun auch am Wasser angekommen.
Mal schaun ob mir endlich mal ein Aal vergönnt sei

Petri an alle die auch unterwegs sind, holt ordentlich was raus


----------



## Jose (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ... Bibertour...



ähemm, beaver?

ferkel...


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

José.........


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab mir gestern ruck zuck die Köfis im See gefangen. Am main dann nochmal 30 minuten gefeedert und 3 barben und n rotauge erwischt. Dachte eigentlich, dass bei der bissfrequenz heute nacht auch nochmal n waller kommt. Falsch gedacht. Die beißen nur, wenn mans nicht erwartet.


----------



## spezi.aale (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nichts, geht hier... bestes wetter und "rheingarnix" . #q

Ich hau ab und geh schlafen bis heut abend mit neuer stelle und anderen versuch. #h


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal kurzansitz auf einem großen see. Lieg aber noch nicht an meiner top stelle. Der wind muß erst noch ein wenig nachlassen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen und vor allem zokker, das der Aal endlich da ist 

Gestern war die Hölle. Während es die Tage zuvor zwar recht angenehm warm aber windig war, knallte es gestern schlagartig über die 30 Grad. Im Schnitt 32, teils 36... meine Fresse. War ich froh als es Abends dann durch extrem Gewitter und heftigem Regen kühler wurde. Nichts ging und eir habe  uns gequält.
Dafür heute, weil Besuch da war, an den Wild Puff in die Niederlande gefahren. Zu viert mit den Männern angeln und meine Herzdame hat die Kamera gemacht und schneidet es die Tage. Vielleicht wird es doch mal ein erster Film 
Bei 16 Stören, 1 Karpfen, 2 Welsen und 2 Streifenbarschen sind so einige Bilder zustande gekommen. Toller Tag (auch wenn Puff nicht meins ist, mit den Jungs aber eine ganz coole Sache)


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke bieberpelz. Dir auch ein Petri für die exoten. 
Werde ganz schön durchgeschaukelt. 
Knicklichter werden gleich angezündet.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen da draussen.
Schönes Bild mal wieder zokker 

Hier am Rhein kann man auch grad n schönes Spektakel beobachten.

Die Möwe holt sich n Fisch und der Rabe klaut ihr den Fisch.
Hehe und das schon zum 4.mal [emoji23]


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach jo, zwei kleine Zander gabs auch schon. Und n fetten biss versemmelt.
Aber der Abend ist ja noch jung.


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast auch angeln drin hanzz?


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.
Aber irgendwie sitz ich heut mehr rum und rauche und guck mir die Tiere an.
Werd jetzt noch n paar mal n Wobbler durchziehen.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir wars am See sehr mau mit köfis.
Am main hab ich dann aber in der hauptströmung n pasr rotaugen und güstern erwischt. Barben waren seltsamerweise keine dabei, obwohls die selbe stelle wie gestern war. Gegen dämmerung war dann da aber viel betrieb. Ein großer räuber ist da dann auch durch, da sind rund 50cm fische panisch an der oberfläche auseinandergestoben.
Tippe auf waller. 
Ruten liegen, ich warte nur noch aufs klingeln


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol noch was raus hanzz. Nur der köder im wasser fängt. 

Trollwut du mußt auch noch einen ziehen, fürs nächte mal, länge schätzen.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns bricht grad die Hölle herein, wollten eigentlich am Inn zelten, mussten jetz aber frühzeitig einpacken [emoji19]


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was los, gewitter.

Hier ist top aber kalt (11grad).
Venus und jupiter leuchten am himmel.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ein Wetter bräuchten wir auch.
Saßen ganz gemütlich am Lagerfeuer bis es auf einmal windig wurde und anfing zu blitzen und Donner.
Kurze Zeit später goss es wie aus Kübeln.


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Saßen ganz gemütlich am Lagerfeuer bis es auf einmal windig wurde und anfing zu blitzen und Donner.
> Kurze Zeit später goss es wie aus Kübeln.



Das ist bestes aalwetter.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf dem see hier scheinen die aale etwas dünner zu sein.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na, aber nicht viel.


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Zokker. Ich muss auch unbedingt wieder los


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du musst das angeln ja bald einstellen
2 Aale schon nach Mitternacht, da ist nicht mehr viel Platz nach oben. Grins 
Aber die haben bestimmt vor 2400 gebissen oder?


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der mond geht gerade auf. Ich bleibe noch 20min. Wenn dann nichts mehr kommt ist die beißphase sowieso vorbei. Eine h muß ich ja auch noch heimwärts  tuckern und morgen will ich wieder auf meinem lieblingssee.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker. Is halt wie Fahrradfahrn, man verlents nicht 

Und meiner hatte bei weitem nicht so ne Wanne wie der Letzte


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Trollwut, das hat ja mal wieder geschaft bei Dir.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Drillst und landest Du Deine Riesenfische nachts alleine? Da muß ja dann immer was los sein. 

Dann halte Dich mal ran, bei Länge schätzen.


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Das ist bestes aalwetter.


War auch mein Gedanke, hab auch zu nem Anglerkollegen der auch dabei war gesagt "und jetz noch zum fischen, oder?" 
Bei der Weltuntergangsstimmung fand er das irgendwie nicht so lustig wie ich [emoji28] 

Petri euch beiden.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Trollwut, das hat ja mal wieder geschaft bei Dir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir!

Sitz aktuell rund 50m oberhalb von unserer gefütterten Stelle, auf der dann meistens ein oder 2 der "Fütterkollegen" sitzt. Aufm Handy muss ich dann nur noch auf anrufen klicken, und kanns Handy dann "wegwerfen".
Kann dann die Rute beim Landen immer abgeben. Ist halt wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angel scharf.


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach Zokker das ist nicht mehr lustig...
 Depri macht sich breit.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daniel, tut mir ja leid wegen deim depri.


----------



## hanzz (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, Petri Trollwut.
Läuft ja richtig gut bei euch. [emoji4]


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fahr nach Hause Zokker. Es reicht. Vorhin auch wieder mit einem Aal Angler geschnackt und das tut eigentlich ganz gut, da das Gefühl aufkommt es sind die eigenen Ruten die da liegen. Aber so bald es draußen dunkel wird und ich mich bewegen soll wird es bei mir auch wieder dunkel 
Also nachtangeln wird wohl noch auf sich warten lassen müssen. Es sei denn es begleitet mich jemand und ich bekomme nur 1ne Rute. Aber in der Woche ist Andy ja leider nicht da. 

Trotzdem Petri #6


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh oh.


----------



## snofla (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Peeeeetriiiiiii


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 bisse gab es noch, die aber wieder los gelassen haben.


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sag ja uns haben die Temperaturen gefehlt. Petri. #6


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Erfolgreichen.

@Zokker, die beiden letzten Bilder sind einfach genial.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gerade beim zusammenpacken und da geht doch noch eine angel los. Jetzt mach ich aber schluß.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Schön, dass es wieder läuft!


----------



## Daniel SN (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker du hast Angelverbot!


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder kurzansitz auf dem großem see.


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ohne Worte.


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na nun warte erst mal ab. 
Wenn man große vorerwartungen hat, geht meist gar nichts.


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

......


----------



## hanzz (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Au Mann zokker. Petri. [emoji6] 
Langsam wirst mir unheimlich [emoji4]


----------



## spezi.aale (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungeztn*

*Hallo.

Heute wollte ich einpaar Hechte Ärgern mit Naturköder...*



*Stattdessen wurde mein Plan durchkreuzt und ich fing dann einpaar Waller Köfi`s:*





*Grüße* #6


----------



## spezi.aale (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal grad kurz schauen, was hier so geht...  





Grüße #h


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker heute bekommst du Konkurrenz. 
Ich werde es nach über einem Monat heute wagen


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal petri daniel. 
Hier tut sich noch nichts. 
Es ist sau warm, muß alle halbe stunde mal ums boot schmimmen.


----------



## Stumbe (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also zokker, bei deinen Bildern werde ich immer neidisch...


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Zokker heute bekommst du Konkurrenz.
> Ich werde es nach über einem Monat heute wagen


Dickes Petri. Hol was raus [emoji57]


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Dickes Petri. Hol was raus [emoji57]




Verdient hätte ich es ja mal wieder nach der langen Pause. 
Aber Sitz nicht auf meinem Stammsee. Von daher heißt es Erfahrungen sammeln. Bin auch nackt wie ein Schneider los. Wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Los, macht einen Aalvergleich. Wer hat den dickeren? :m


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es kommt nicht auf die Größe an. Der muss schmecken. [emoji23]


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Bin auch nackt wie ein Schneider los. Wird schon schief gehen.



Dann fängt man am bessten.

Um 8e hat ich einen richtig guten run auf einen rund 12cm uki. Der hat bestimmt 30m schnur genommen, blieb nicht stehen. Kescher lag alles bereit. Hab schon fest mit einem sehr guten aal gerechnet. 

Bügel zu angehauen, angehauen noch mal angehauen.... ich fass es nicht .... nichts.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn man zu viel mit dem handy spielt ....


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stellungswechsel grad vorgenommen. Bekannten getroffen der hat schon den ersten Aal. Petri zum Barsch


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Scheixx barsche.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der ganze nordhimmel ist rot, von ost nach west.


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz nach 10 und noch hell, goil [emoji1] 

Ich mach mich jetz dann auch noch aufn weg


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir siehts genauso aus Zokker. Nur das ich 2 Sterne nebeneinander hab.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind keine sterne, das sind venus und jupiter, venus ist der hellere.

Heute ist wurm drin. Hab ebend einen sehr großen fisch (zander? aal?) verloren. Ich hatte ihn bis unters boot schon ran, nur hoch habe ich ihn nicht bekommen. 2-3 mal hab ich ihn 2m hoch bekommen, er dann wieder runter, ja und dann war er ab. Fisch und haken sind aber noch dran.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sag ich doch Sterne

Der See ist spiegelglatt und keine Fisch Aktivität. Nur ein kleiner Fisch fand meine Pose interessant und schupste sie mehrmals an. 
Zudem kommt das es grad mächtig kalt wird.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier sind 8 grad. Mir ist aber kein bischen kalt. Bin immer noch aufgeregt wegen dem monsterfisch.


----------



## hanzz (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Echt schade zokker.
Mund abwischen, weitermachen [emoji6]


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd wohl einpacken.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich pack auch ein. Muß morgen früh zum dok.
Gruß an alle


----------



## hanzz (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönen Abend euch


----------



## spezi.aale (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier läuft "rheingarnixrheingarnix"... |bigeyes


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bin Zuhause. Ein Aal hat sich wohl wieder nicht von der Stelle gerührt und das Vorfach schön zum Knäuel gemacht. Die gleichen Probleme gab es ja schon letztes Jahr.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schönen Abend euch



Danke hanzz #h


----------



## Bronto (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So....bis morgen geht es so


----------



## fishalex (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner see mit den seerosenfelder. Auf was gehts? Karpfen? Ich bin am samstag mal wieder unterwegs...das foto weckt richtig vorfreude


----------



## Bronto (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo heute bis morgen Allroundtalent
Eine auf Karpfen und eine auf Hecht
Abends dann Aal und Zander


----------



## fishalex (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau wie ich s vor hab. Dann mal petri heil und ich warte auf n bild mit nem dicken fisch


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo.
Bin gerade an der Donau. Habe mich schön unter einem alten baum eingenistet. Mal schauen ob was geht.
Bislang nur Grundeln. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 234291
Anhang anzeigen 234292
Anhang anzeigen 234293


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle da draußen, 
Wie lange willst Du bleiben Franz_16?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entweder fahr ich heute nacht noch heim oder morgen früh. Entscheide ich spontan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann hol was raus und nachts nicht so viel bewegen, MÜCKEN.


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Moin 
Franz_16

Petri Heil   #hvon nobbi und hast auch ein Bierchen mit.




Viel Spaß 
              Norbert


----------



## d0ni (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz 

Auf was solls denn gehn?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@nobbi , ja ein Bierchen hab ich mit. Das gibts jetzt dann. 

@doni ich nehm alles was beißt außer grundeln  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spezi.aale (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an Alle #h ,      

Ich habe es Geschafft, die Grundel zu umgehen.  



Grüße #6
P.s: Grüße an Suppenhuhn :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @doni ich nehm alles was beißt außer grundeln



Wünsche Dir ordentlich Petri, Franz.

Aber warum Du keine Grundeln willst #c

Ich meine, mal irgendwo im I-Net ein Video gesehen zu haben, bzgl. Grundeln fangen + sauer einlegen.
Keine Ahnung, auf welchem Kanal das noch kam |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Ein Aal hat sich gemeldet.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 234309


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja da strahlt aber einer.
Petri Franz [emoji6]


----------



## shafty262 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöner Aal.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, das ist ja ein richtig guter.


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz #6


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Franz freut sich immer wie ein Schneekönig, egal bei welchem Fisch. Zumindest siehts auf den Bildern so aus :m

Petri!


----------



## fishalex (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das finde ich aber genau die richtige Einstellung . Man sollte sich über jeden fisch freuen und vorallem jeden fisch gut behandeln. damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das ein kleiner aal is[emoji1]. Petri zu dem schönen kerle


----------



## Dropshotter79 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade zwei Stunden zum Spinnfischen am Stadhafen Recklinghausen gewesen... Schneider, aber entspannt ein wenig Sonne getankt. [emoji41]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kernell32 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fahr jetzt zum ersten mal an meine zanderlöcher, der Rhein ist noch trüb da könnte was gehen.
Sozusagen mein zweiter saisonauftakt


----------



## spezi.aale (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri, 
mach schnell ich wollte auch ans Wasser, 
lass mir noch einpaar dicke Fische da.  

p.s: Es soll ja gleich auch wieder Regnen. #d

Grüße #h

p.p.s: gestern ging auch wieder nichts am Rhein...


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boardie RomanWürzburg und ich starten auch gleich los. Köfis fangen wird wieder ein Kampf werden, aber vllt. wallert es heute Nacht wieder |wavey:


----------



## kernell32 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat geklappt! Kann ich mich doch auf meinen Riecher verlassen.










Noch nen echt dicken im kraut verloren.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am wasser. Ich bin dann auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2015)

Haben nenn guten ü20 Karpfen verloren und jetzt zieht das zweite heftige Gewitter über uns hinweg. Gott sei dank steht das Auto nicht weit weg und wir können dort Unterschlupf finden. Damit ist nicht zu spaßen. 

Petri allen am Wasser


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da ist ja dann richtig action bei euch. Pieper dauerton, gewitter knallt. 
Aber gewitter im dustern ist schon geil, finde ich wenigstens.


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2015)

Naja bei uns hat es direkt neben dem Auto eingeschlagen, so geil ist das nicht mehr.


----------



## spezi.aale (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*<-Schneider. *
Nach dem zweiten donnern über mir, war ich dieses mal weg vom spot, da ist mir mein leben einfach viel zu schade ist für nur einen Fisch. 

Aber ihr holt bestimmt noch was raus, ein dickes Petri an euch. #6


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Naja bei uns hat es direkt neben dem Auto eingeschlagen, so geil ist das nicht mehr.



Ich kenne das auch, gleißend hell und ein knall wie ein kanonenschuss.

Hier im norden ist super wetter. Ich glaub der aal läuft.


----------



## d0ni (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker

Konnte die Nacht üüüüberhaupt nich schlafen, jetzt erstmal nen Kaffee und dann gucken ob die Hechte schon wach sind.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dir auch.
Der aal läuft überhaupt nicht. Die ukis haben direkt am boot gelaicht, die ganze nacht. Aber nur den einen aalbiss hatte ich. In anderen jahren kam da weitaus mehr.
Hab mich jetzt wieder ins tiefe gelegt. Bis mittag mach ich noch..


----------



## Michael2711 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Spaß euch allen noch ich muss noch mit angeln bis über nächste Woche warten bin gerade auf fuerteventura und wenn ich hier angeln gehe gibt es bestimmt Stress mit meiner Freundin


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten heute Nacht nur Wetterleuchten und viel Regen.
hab dann mal wieder unter der Abhakplane gepennt. 
Gegen 8 hatte ich nen Fehlbiss der mir den Fisch geklaut hat. Tippe auf Hecht.
Bei Roman an der Rute war heute um 4 Uhr ein wenig Aktion, haben das aber als Dreck bzw. Schnurschwimmer abgetan. Als eindeutiger Biss wars jedenfalls nicht zu identifizieren.
Heute morgen beim Ruteneinholen hing dann was dran.

So ein Versager, wir haben doch auf Waller angesessen


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum zander. Dann waren die wallerköfis ja nicht all zu groß.

Ich pack gleich ein.


----------



## Fun Fisher (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war gestern Nacht auch auf Aal los. Saß von 21:30 bis 1:00 Uhr da. Um ca 23:45 und 23:55 hatte ich jeweils einen Boss. Zum Vorschein kamen zwei schöne, fette 60-65cm Aale. Haben aber komischerweise sehr vorsichtig gebissen.


----------



## fishalex (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also bei uns geht heut gar nix....untermaßiger hecht beim spinnen aber auf karpfen und co is tote hose


----------



## fishalex (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs. 
Ps Zokker ich bin auch wieder zurück. #6


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab ebend einen sehr großen fisch (zander? aal?) verloren. Ich hatte ihn bis unters boot schon ran, nur hoch habe ich ihn nicht bekommen. 2-3 mal hab ich ihn 2m hoch bekommen, er dann wieder runter, ja und dann war er ab. Fisch und haken sind aber noch dran.



Heute war die Wapo auf dem See und haben einen großen, toten Zander an der Wasseroberfläche treiben gesehen. Geschätzte 1 m und noch nicht all zu lange tot.
Ich schätze mal das war er wohl, hab ihm bestimmt die Innereien verletzt. Das Vorfach war nämlich rund 20cm vor dem Haken beschädigt.

Petri allen Fängern und allen am Wasser.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das war er wohl, hab ihm bestimmt die Innereien verletzt. Das Vorfach war nämlich rund 20cm vor dem Haken beschädigt.



Glaube ich nicht. Hätte der Zander so tief geschlickt, hätte er den Haken nicht mehr losbekommen. Ich denke eher, dass du einen mittleren Waller am Haken hattest (1,20-1,40m) . Das passt aus meiner Erfahrung eher zu den von dir geschilderten Symptomen (beschädigtes Vorfach, Haken ausgeschlitzt)


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Hätte der Zander so tief geschlickt, hätte er den Haken nicht mehr losbekommen. Ich denke eher, dass du einen mittleren Waller am Haken hattest (1,20-1,40m) . Das passt aus meiner Erfahrung eher zu den von dir geschilderten Symptomen (beschädigtes Vorfach, Haken ausgeschlitzt)



Kann schon sein, Welse sind hier im kommen, habe aber noch nie einen geangelt.


----------



## Alex1860 (13. Juni 2015)

zokker schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, Welse sind hier im kommen, habe aber noch nie einen geangelt.



Auf Welt bin ich heute auf aus zumindest mit einer Rute  mal schauen ob was geht. Es sind unglaublich viele karpfen und brassen zu sehen und große kleinfischschwärme  (Lauben rotaugen aitel) eine Rute am anderen Ufer abgespannt die anderen 3 auf Grund. Petri an alle da draußen


----------



## Alex1860 (13. Juni 2015)

Auf wels mein ich natürlich  bis jetzt noch nix  aber wird bestimmt noch


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Heute war die Wapo auf dem See und haben einen großen, toten Zander an der Wasseroberfläche treiben gesehen. Geschätzte 1 m und noch nicht all zu lange tot.
> Ich schätze mal das war er wohl, hab ihm bestimmt die Innereien verletzt. Das Vorfach war nämlich rund 20cm vor dem Haken beschädigt.
> 
> Petri allen Fängern und allen am Wasser.




Denke ich nicht. Die sind sehr robust was das betrifft. Hatte letztes Jahr nen großen mit Vorfach voll im Kiemenbogen. Hat den gar nicht gejuckt

Bei uns gehts wieder auf Waller


----------



## spezi.aale (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zweiten zander raus ... ich pack jetzt ein aal ansitz versaut


----------



## FranconianFishing (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade am Vereinsweiher und quatsche mit einem Mitangler. Auf einmal: Peter, deine Pose taucht. War ne kleine 1,5 Gramm Pose mit einem Maiskorn unten dran. An einer kleinen Handangel. Was könnte da schon dran sein...



Jo, 39 cm Rotfeder. Am zappeln wie Lumpi. Hatte ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Fehlbisse.
Die Hunde packen sogar die 20cm Rotaugen nur ganz knapp an der Schwanzwurzel und rupfen die vom Haken. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## Vanner (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit Gummiplättchen sichern, da lutscht dann kein Waller mehr was ab.


----------



## Slick (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut wo ward ihr angeln?

Wertheim Bettingen? 

Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vanner schrieb:


> Mit Gummiplättchen sichern, da lutscht dann kein Waller mehr was ab.



Dann lässt er den halt wieder los. Der eine Köfi war ja noch dran mit eindeutigen Spuren.Aber der Andere war runtergezogen.

@Slick: Trennfeld, Lengfurt.
Haben eben aber mal ne neue Stelle freigeschnitten, da in der Ecke fischt keiner weil arge Pama. Enger Flussdurchgang, geht direkt ins Tiefe und wir sitzen am einzigen Flachwasserbereich mit extremer Kante. Die Woche wird da gefüttert und am We getestet, was geht.


----------



## Slick (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok, weil du meintest ihr angelt in Wertheim.War gestern los.Gegenüber waren 2 Wallerangler. Die sind extra mit dem Boot auf die andere Seite,weil dort angelt keiner(kommst mit dem Auto nicht hin).

Dadurch kam ich auf die Idee ich hole mir auch ein Boot. 


Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Slick schrieb:


> Ok, weil du meintest ihr angelt in Wertheim.War gestern los.Gegenüber waren 2 Wallerangler. Die sind extra mit dem Boot auf die andere Seite,weil dort angelt keiner(kommst mit dem Auto nicht hin).
> 
> Dadurch kam ich auf die Idee ich hole mir auch ein Boot.
> 
> ...




Würd ich auch machen, warum nicht?
Wobei Wallerangler ja meistens sowieso in der Pampa sitzen. Bei manchen liegts an der Köderwahl, bei anderen eher daran, dass Publikum nicht so gewünscht ist. Und Nuttenstellen sind meistens auch nicht fangträchtig


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ab geht es, ans Wasser... #h


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde hier mächtig durchgeschüttelt.


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

75'er von grad eben... geiles teil und was ein drill.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> 75'er von grad eben... geiles teil und was ein drill.



Müssen ja kalte 20 Grad sein.


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Müssen ja kalte 20 Grad sein.



junge was hast du für ein problem? ich bin erkältet. .. und ja 20 grad waeren mir im normal fall auch zu kalt...:l


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sorry... für denn doppelpost...
aber lass echt bitte dieses flamming sein...

hier für dich dei Beweis,  ich habe es nicht nötig zu luegen oder mist zu erzählen. :c


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Foto würd ich mir im "Länge schätzen"-trööt wünschen 
Müsste man evtl davor wissen wie groß du bist, 2.50m? [emoji6] 

Sorry, konnt ich mir ned verkneifen.


----------



## Bachforelle 007 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle die am Wasser sind und natürlich für den geilen Zander.
Ich war heute mal wieder auf Karpfen und hab auf Schwimmbrot einen schönen 57er Spiegler mit 3,68 kg gefangen. 
Grüße, Bachforelle 007


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mußte die seeseite wechsel. Der wind hat noch etwas zugelegt. Auf der seite hier ist nicht viel los.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Donnerstag hatte ich es noch im kranken Zustand für 15 Minuten versucht, brauchte frische Luft. Und was fange ich auf nen 5er Mepps? Einen Steinbeißer. Natürlich nicht gebissen, das Teil war kleiner als der Köder.
Wusste gar nicht das wir die in der Ems haben. Aber schön zu sehen, dass es die hier gibt.


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

danke. und petri Männers..
@Tobi92: hatte ich schonmal erwähnt bin knapp 2 meter groß. :m


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na geht doch. Endlich mal wieder ein ordentlicher. Richtig laufen tun sie aber nicht. Der hat nur umhergespielt, mußte 10min warten.


----------



## whatup (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, du machst mich neidisch [emoji106]


----------



## Slick (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen 

@zokker

wenigsten etwas.Bei mir läuft gar nichts am Main.Ein Aal(30cm) bei 6-7 Ansitzen.
Alles wie ausgestorben.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich um die Zeit 40-50 Aale.



Grüße


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke slik, dieses jahr ist alles später, vielleicht die aale auch.

Hab ebend gerade den zweiten gezogen. Der kommt schon an die 2 kg ran.


----------



## spezi.aale (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker das sind echt huebsche :k
bei mir passiert nichts... hab jetzt eine rute auf wurm mal schauen was läuft.


----------



## Slick (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, ich zieh jetzt den anker. Holt noch was raus.


----------



## spezi.aale (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei mir lief auch nichts mehr... 

Bis später. #h


----------



## spezi.aale (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> bei mir lief auch nichts mehr...
> 
> Bis später. #h



Na dann wollen wir mal los, 
eigentlich hätte ich ja lust auf Hecht heute. :g

Bis später.  #h


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist weniger wind.


----------



## spezi.aale (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, auf die nächsten schönen Aale... 
bei mir steht alles still wie bei der Bundeswehr.


----------



## Kaka (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Heute ist weniger wind.



Hast du eigentlich ein Hausboot? 

Ich beneide dich, so oft aufm Wasser. Genieße es #6


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kaka schrieb:


> Hast du eigentlich ein Hausboot?
> 
> Ich beneide dich, so oft aufm Wasser. Genieße es #6



Nein ist nur ein kleines vk boot. Größer geht nicht da ich sonst unter einigen brücken nicht durchkommen würde.

Zum so oft aufm wasser. Man muß einfach eine top frau haben.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oder überhaupt keine


----------



## Revilo62 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, bin gerade wieder rein, habe 2 Stunden in die Dämmerung 
mit der Spinne reingeangelt. 
Gewässer: Schleuse Charlottenburg, Westhafenkanal
Bis gegen 21.00 Uhr  nix nix nix 
in der Dämmerung kamen dann die Barsche, insgesamt 12 Stück in einer Stunde von 10 - 25 cm , allesamt auf 3,5 Kopyto mit 5gr. Köpchen + 1 gehakter Brassen 
Im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen stimmte schon mal die Quantität
Tight Lines aus Berlin  :vik:


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Oder überhaupt keine



Haha und wer macht dann die arbeit zu hause?


Petri revilo62.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mach schluß. Heute ging nichts.


----------



## spezi.aale (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

<- schneider...
petri Männers, bis später.


----------



## spezi.aale (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> <- schneider...
> petri Männers, bis später.



Hier am rhein passiert nichts... 
Hier und da springt mal was gutes, aber leider wollen sie nicht auf meinen haken springen.


----------



## spezi.aale (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Hier am rhein passiert nichts...
> Hier und da springt mal was gutes, aber leider wollen sie nicht auf meinen haken springen.



... wiedermal, schneider. |bla:


----------



## spezi.aale (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> ... wiedermal, schneider. |bla:



Schon lang nicht mehr am wasser gewesen, erstmal eine runde abreagieren gehen. #h

Wehe ich bin wieder Schneider, dann hagelst aber Steine.


----------



## spezi.aale (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Schon lang nicht mehr am wasser gewesen, erstmal eine runde abreagieren gehen. #h
> 
> Wehe ich bin wieder Schneider, dann hagelst aber Steine.



boar... ist das eisig kalt und winding am Rhein. :c


----------



## ayron (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aushalten - Der Fisch spürt davon wenig :m


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaube zwar nicht das es heute was zu holen gibt, nach der abkühlung, aber ich hab die angeln im wasser. 
Das erste bild ist von der herfahrt.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar nicht das es heute was zu holen gibt, nach der abkühlung,



Dafür wurde massenweise Futter ins Wasser gespült. Normal grad an steilen Uferkanten ein Fanggarant. Aber du machst das schon #6


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg allen die am Wasser sind.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich angel aber nur mit fisch und bei einem see von über 30 quadratkilometern macht das nicht viel aus. Hatt auch nicht viel geregnet.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich angel aber nur mit fisch und bei einem see von über 30 quadratkilometern macht das nicht viel aus. Hatt auch nicht viel geregnet.



Das is halt Wasserfläche, an der man verzweifeln kann. Wer da nicht Bescheid weiß, geht leer aus. Großer Respekt, sich an sowas überhaupt ranzutrauen!


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluß für heute. Dor kümmt nix mehr.


----------



## spezi.aale (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Schluß für heute. Dor kümmt nix mehr.



_*Nun bin ich daheim.*_
_Danke zokker, 
hast den Jungs den weg frei gemacht somit konnte ich um 03:00 und 03:30 uhr punkten... 





p.s. Der Kleinere durfte sich im Eimer von meinen vorfach trennen und für ein kurzes Fotoshooting her halten zum Größenvergleich mit "Maßband" ...|rolleyes _


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von Vorgestern:





Warum ziehe ich so ein Gesicht?
 Eigentlich ganz einfach. Nach  einem knallharten Schlag hat der Fisch erst einmal ordentlich Schnur  genommen. "Das ist ein guter" sagte ich zu Patrick, der sich den Kescher  genommen und auf den Brocken gewartet hat. 
 Auf einmal springt  der Bursche über einen Meter aus dem Wasser und wäre ihm fast ins  Gesicht gesprungen. Spätestens da war uns klar... der kleine ist gar  nicht so groß wie erwartet. Macht aber Druck wie ein Großer!



Neben mir war noch ein älterer Herr. Einen Wurm an der Rute, es beißt und die Rute krum. Nach kurzem dann ein Abriss. Hatte einen schweren Waller dran. Kurz bevor er gekommen ist waren vor meinen Füßen, nicht weit seiner Rute, riesen Luftblasen zu sehen. Als wäre ein Taucher dort. Gestern hat er dann wohl wieder mit einem Wurm versucht. Wieder Rute Krum aber direkt ein Aussteiger.

Und ich hatte an der Stelle einen Komischen Biss als ich den Köder gerade aus dem Wasser ziehen wollte.

Heute Abend ist dann Vereins-Aal-Angeln. Gehe hin zu helfen aber ob ich selber angel... ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Neben mir war noch ein älterer Herr. Einen Wurm an der Rute, es beißt und die Rute krum. Nach kurzem dann ein Abriss. Hatte einen schweren Waller dran. Kurz bevor er gekommen ist waren vor meinen Füßen, nicht weit seiner Rute, riesen Luftblasen zu sehen. Als wäre ein Taucher dort. Gestern hat er dann wohl wieder mit einem Wurm versucht. Wieder Rute Krum aber direkt ein Aussteiger.
> 
> Und ich hatte an der Stelle einen Komischen Biss als ich den Köder gerade aus dem Wasser ziehen wollte.




Je nach Wassertemperatur hast du vllt. deren Laichplatz entdeckt. Da wird dann normal alles mal verbissen. Versuch dein Glück!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann es mir an der Stelle kaum vorstellen. Direkt ne Spundwand.
Außerdem zu hoher Angeldruck, da hätte da oft was passieren müssen. Da ist immer wer am Angeln. Meist viele.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir an der Stelle kaum vorstellen. Direkt ne Spundwand.
> Außerdem zu hoher Angeldruck, da hätte da oft was passieren müssen. Da ist immer wer am Angeln. Meist viele.



Das stört die doch nicht. Wenn die Temperatur passt und denen der Untergrund sowie die tiefe gefällt...
Du weißt doch selbst, wie das in der Öffentlichkeit ist :m


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da die großen räuber bei mit im moment überhaupt nicht wollen, dacht ich mir ich versuch's gezielt auf die kleinen...

Also kurzerhand ne rute mit carolina rig zusammengebastelt und ab an teich... dritter wurf brauchte gleich fisch... :q

Dann folgten ein paar bisse die ich wegen teilweise starkem wind nicht verwerten konnte... neue stelle und vielleicht der fünfte wurf brachte wieder fisch #6

Dann musst ich leider schnell weg, gewitter zog auf... 
Ich muss sagen, dass mit den kleinen stachelrittern gefällt mir und ich werde jetz wo öfter mal gezielt auf sie los gehen... :q

Petri in die runde, immer wieder geile fische hier :k

Lg raubfischfreak


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,

ich bin momentan an der Pongauer Taurach in Untertauern (Österreich).
Das Wetter ist gerade nicht so toll; ich konnte aber trotz leichten Hochwassers heute ein paar Saiblinge zwischen 35 und 45 cm mit dem Streamer verhaften.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## spezi.aale (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Männers,

@Lajos1: saiblinge sind toll, mach soviele bilder wie es geht. #h

Ich muss heute eine großangelegt wurmsuch Organisation starten... Und die Meter Aale warten nicht auf mich. :c


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder was vorzeigbares von mir. Eine Made auf der Feeder. Als Wallerköfi doch ein wenig zu groß.
Sitzen jetzt an der neuen Stelle, die mich bisher voll begeistert. Einfaches Köfifangen, Unterwasserstruktur gut, rutenständer gehen super in den boden, kein mensch fischt in der nähe...


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mal wieder was vorzeigbares von mir. ??? Eine Made auf der Feeder. Als Wallerköfi doch ein wenig zu groß.
> Sitzen jetzt an der neuen Stelle, die mich bisher voll begeistert. Einfaches Köfifangen, Unterwasserstruktur gut, rutenständer gehen super in den boden, kein mensch fischt in der nähe...



Sehen tue ich nix. Wünsche Dir aber fettes Petri und einen großen Waller.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entschuldige, ich vergas


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ah, hau ran das Ding, Du willst doch einen großen Waller???


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich nehm auch n kleinen, der kommt dann in den ofen 
Aber ich bin einfach n kleinködervertreter


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch nicht mal die angeln im wasser und schon regnet's. Ist aber nur ein schauer.


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

boar , unfair. :g

Ich muss auch los, die sucht stillen. Bis später. |wavey:


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Ich bleib realistisch, aber ein Aal muss einfach gehen. #h


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Stelle hier gefällt mir immer besser. Perfekte Köfis waren in 10 Minuten gefangen. N rund 14 Pfund Karpfen is auf der Karpfenrute eingestiegen und zu allem überfluss hatte ich beim Feedern auch nur ne Hand voll Grundeln.

Dachte eben mein Knicklicht an der Wallerrute bewegt sich, war aber doch nur ein vorbeifliegendes Glühwürmchen


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri trollwut. 
Hol noch einen waller raus.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein kleiner, so 55-60.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri trollwut.
> Hol noch einen waller raus.




Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!
Stelle wird beibehalten. 

Dir noch dicke Aale!


----------



## whatup (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiler Waller!!! Petri!! 

Kannst du bitte kurz was zur Montage schreiben?

Danke und ne erfolgreiche Nacht noch! Gruß


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes petri, geiler fisch und schönes foto. Ich hab schon zusammengepackt. Der kleine aal kommt zurück in sein element und dann gehts heimwärts.
Hier ist es sehr windig, in böen bestimmt eine 6.

Hol noch was raus.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Ist ja wieder toll was ihr rausholt.


----------



## spezi.aale (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> Ich bleib realistisch, aber ein Aal muss einfach gehen. #h



Wie ich es mir schon dachte, ein Aal die Nacht.  
Aber diese Dicke entschädigt alles das schlechte wetter, sowie die schlechte fangausbeute. :q


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl!
> Stelle wird beibehalten.
> 
> Dir noch dicke Aale!



Sag danke zu mir, sonst wärst da gar net hin


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Fische Jungs.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Trollwut, konstant gute Wallerfänge! Petri! #6


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

whatup schrieb:


> Geiler Waller!!! Petri!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





U-Posenmontage mit Abreißleine an Stein, 20cm rotauge, 10g U-Pose.



Danke für die Petris!

@Seele:
Ich wollte an der alten Stelle ja schon früher weg, weil trotz hohem Futtereinsatz Friedfischmäßig gesehn gar nichts rauskam. Normal hätten wir Döbel und Barben ohne Ende haben müssen tagsüber. Blieb dann meist bei 1-2 Barben am Tag, was echt mickrig war. Kollege wollte es aber unbedingt weiter probieren, schließlich "Haben wir jetzt schon so viel Futter da versenkt". Dank fachkundigem Rat von dir konnte ich ihn dann aber auch endlich überzeugen 

Einen Karpfen habe ich noch auf der Rute meines gut durstigen Kollegen verlorn. Guter Run, und kurz bevor ich an der Rute war, ist die Schnur mit einem Mal schlaff. Wie mit dem Messer abgesäbelt, tippe auf ne Muschel.



Beim Abschlussfeedern konnte ich noch einen Monsterdöbel fangen!


----------



## bombe20 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hmm, die Saale ist in diesem Jahr nicht so freigiebig wie im letzten. Ich sitze nun schon ein paar Stunden und es tut sich rein garnichts. Dafür sind die Mücken genau so penetrant wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## whatup (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für den Beitrag bzgl deiner Montage und weiterhin so viel Erfolg bei der Wallerjagd, Trollwut! Halte uns auf dem Laufenden. Lese deine Beiträge immer gern. 

Wäre super, wenn du immer ein bisschen was zum Tackle/Montage usw. erwähnen würdest. (natürlich nicht so viel, dass es offtopic wird, weiss ich ja) ;-)

Grüße


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum gemeinsam erhuntetem Welz Seele & Trollwut #6.

So langsam läufts ja#6


----------



## Seele (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri zum gemeinsam erhuntetem Welz Seele & Trollwut #6.
> 
> So langsam läufts ja#6


 

Der war nicht gemeinsam, ich hab nur gesagt er soll wo anders hingehen und das hat ja auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich kann da nichts dafür, dass der Bub Fische fängt


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Der war nicht gemeinsam, ich hab nur gesagt er soll wo anders hingehen und das hat ja auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich kann da nichts dafür, dass der Bub Fische fängt



Hast ja quasi geguidet


----------



## thanatos (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute ein richtig schöner Abend auf dem See,die Chance meinen Zielfisch zu fangen stand bei 50% ,hab leider die zweiten 50% erwischt
dafür haben mir drei Nachtigallen Trostlieder gesungen bin aber um 22.00
Uhr abgehauen weil mir lausig kalt war.Man kann kaum glauben das es Sommer ist ,dafür gabs aber keine Mücken ,was ja auch mal ganz schön ist.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab eben ein wenig an der neuen Stelle gewerkelt. Ziel war es, ne 4 auf 6m Plane anzubringen, die ich vorm Angeln aufhängen und nach dem Angeln abhängen kann. Zelt ist nämlich immer ein Langsamkeitsfaktor, um nachts schnell an die ruten zu kommen. Aber nachts im Patschnassen Schlafsack aufwachen is auch nicht so cool.
Hinten 2 Baustähle in den Boden geklopft, vorne um die Bäume gebunden.

Perfekt!


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann schlaf schön Trollwut #6


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Dann schlaf schön Trollwut #6



Geht leider erst morgen los, wollte nur nicht morgen ewig rumklopfen und Aufbauen


----------



## Burney (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schirm keine Alternative?


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Burney schrieb:


> Schirm keine Alternative?



Theoretisch schon. Aber wenn dann möchte ich auch ein wenig Bewegungsfreiheit haben und auch mein Zeug trocken lagern können. Da wirds unter nem Schirm eng.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Burney schrieb:


> Schirm keine Alternative?



Ich bin seit 3 Wochen stolzer Besitzer von dem Teil hier: 
http://www.friedfischen.de/de/zelte...lzvTpNi5-hV4tV63MBLbnyhO9jOAvRIeeAaAm9U8P8HAQ

 Das Ding ist genial. Morgen gehe ich damit zusammen mit dem Sohnemann Zelten (Jahresabschluss seiner Fußball-Mannschaft). Es passen gut 2 Liegen rein. 
 Und zum Angeln kommt die Front raus und der Boden bleibt zu Hause. Perfekter Regenschutz.

 Die Qualität ist einfach top!

 Aber der Preis ist natürlich heftig. Hat bis vor 3 Wochen noch 385 Tacken gekostet.


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Geht leider erst morgen los, wollte nur nicht morgen ewig rumklopfen und Aufbauen



Gute lösung. Geht's wieder auf Waller?


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann man denn auch auf andere Fische angeln? 
Solange die noch nicht abgelaicht haben probier ichs. Wirds dann schlechter ändert sich erstmal mein Zielfisch


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Zieh wieder einen raus :q 
Im Herbst hatte ich einen dran, bin mir zumindest ziemlich sicher. Da werde ich's diesen Herbst wieder probieren. Hab noch nie einen gefangen


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt 2 50er döbel (könnte aber auch ein und derselbe gewesen sein) und ne 60er Barbe + die obligatorischen rotaugen. Die Stelle gefällt mir


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So mal schauen was heute so alles geht


----------



## d0ni (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen die draussen sind. 

Hatte vorhin 2 Bisse (wenns denn welche waren) die ich mir nicht erklären kann 

Das ganze war mit Gummifisch 12cm, recht zügig über Grund gejiggt. Beim ersten mal hab ich nicht stark angeschlagen, eher sehr hohen Druck ausgeübt und beim 2ten mal gabs nen schönen Anschlag. Also 2x gedrillt, im Abstand von ca 20-30 Minuten.

Tja aber nach ca 10 sec ist mir der Fisch immer ausgestiegen und am Köder konnt ich keine Bissspuren o.ä. sehen. 

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am wasser. Bin jetzt auch draußen und hab die angeln drin. Vorher habe ich mir noch mit frauchen ein theaterstück angeschaut, bei einer alten, verlassenen gaststätte die nur mit boot erreichnbar ist. War super, da hat sogar ein aal mitgespielt.


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und hier ist das schweigen der aal Glocken


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Michael2711 schrieb:


> Und hier ist das schweigen der aal Glocken



Kommt noch, ist ja noch nicht mal richtig dunkel.


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hoffe ich doch mal


----------



## Michael2711 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nen hecht gab es vorhin schon der auf nen wurm gebissen hat


----------



## Trollwut (26. Juni 2015)

Ich kann noch ne Barbe vermelden. Ruten liegen seit ca 1,5 stunden. Mal sehn ob noch einer kommt

Edit: vorhin auch noch nen Raben/Ne Krähe gesehn, der im Flug nen Fisch gefangen hat. Noch nie erlebt sowas, sau schlaue Viecher!


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur barbe trollwut. 
Kann auch was vermelden. Hat auf den größten köfi gebissen (rund 12cm). Der hat so um die 65. Voll weg der köfi.


----------



## whatup (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker! 
Man, habt ihr es gut Jungs 
Sooooo oft am Wasser. Wie geht das? Eigentlich genau die richtige Einstellung. Was soll es Wichtigeres geben?
Viel Glück für die Nacht!
Gruß whatup


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mach schluss. Kommt nix mehr. Morgen geht es auf einen anderen see.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut is nich mein Tag. Um 2 n Fehlbiss gehabt, bin auf dem Weg zur Rute gut hingeflogen, Köderfisch weg...
Dann im strömenden Regen aufgewacht und eben auf der Methodrute noch nen guten Fisch verlorn weil Schnurriss. Sauber abgeschnitten. Hier is irgendwo ne Muschelbank. Außerdem machen mich die Ratten, Schnecken und Mücken verrückt!


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Zokker. Ich musste gestern meine Tour leider absagen.


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Petri allen die draussen sind.
> 
> Hatte vorhin 2 Bisse (wenns denn welche waren) die ich mir nicht erklären kann
> 
> ...



Evtl. Rapfen. Habt ihr Barben bei euch im Gewässer? Döbel könnte es evtl. auch gewesen sein.


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Sauber Zokker. Ich musste gestern meine Tour leider absagen.



Warum??? Wad los???


----------



## d0ni (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@kreuzass

Barben sind angeblich welche da. Du meinst wahrscheinlich wegen einem weichen Maul die 3? Kann wirklich gut sein


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsche können es auch gewesen sein. Wobei ich da jetzt einfach davon ausgegangen bin, dass du die Spuren (angerauhter Gufi) kennst. Daher ging meine Vermutung zu den Dreien. Wobei Rapfen ganz klar die Nummer 1, der Döbel die Nummer 2 und die Barbe die letzte Möglichkeit für mich darstellt. Kenne das Gewässer ja nicht. Spuren hinterlassen sie keine. Genau.


----------



## d0ni (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch war es nicht  

Finds nur komisch weils direkt am Grund war, schnell gejiggt. Das ist für Rapfen und Döbel nicht so typisch. Muss aber nichts heißen ^^ 

Aber das weiche Maul würde eben auch das ausschlitzen erklären. 
Also danke, ich geh jetzt davon aus dass es einer dieser Vertreter war  

Dachte nämlich auch an nen Wels, der den Köder nur gepackt hat und ich den Anschlag nicht durchbekommen hab und er den GuFi wieder ausgespuckt hat. Aber das wollt ich selber nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## Korallenplaty (27. Juni 2015)

Kann durchaus ein Rapfen gewesen sein. Habe diese Nacht einen 86er auf Köfi im Kanal gefangen, auf Grund versteht sich.

Ich habe allerdings auch nicht schlecht gestaunt und hatte soetwas zugegebener Maßen überhaupt nicht eingeplant


----------



## d0ni (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grade eben nochmal. diesmal hab ich ihn bekommen. War wirklich nen Rapfen ))


----------



## u-see fischer (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> ....War wirklich nen Rapfen



Hatte in Düsseldorf am Rhein auch schon Rapfen, die mir bei der Landung Grundeln ausgespukt bzw. beim Ausnehmen Grundeln im Magen hatten.

Da Grundeln offensichtlich eine leichte Beute für Rapfen sind und vermehrt im Gewässer vorkommen, stellen sie Fische sich um. Was allerdings dazu führen könnte, das frei nach Darwin, Rapfen sich evolutionsbedingt zu einem Fisch mit unterständigem Maul entwickeln würden.


----------



## ayron (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Was allerdings dazu führen könnte, das frei nach Darwin, Rapfen sich evolutionsbedingt zu einem Fisch mit unterständigem Maul entwickeln würden.



Sehr frei könnte man das so sagen:q


----------



## d0ni (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Alle spielen heut verrückt. 
Jetz nen Karpfen quer gehakt


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Da Grundeln offensichtlich eine leichte Beute für Rapfen sind und vermehrt im Gewässer vorkommen, stellen sie Fische sich um. Was allerdings dazu führen könnte, das frei nach Darwin, Rapfen sich evolutionsbedingt zu einem Fisch mit unterständigem Maul entwickeln würden.



So formuliert wohl eher Lamarck 

Habe aber auch schon in der Elbe Rapfen beim Faulenzen erwischt, gerade wenns kälter wird und sie tiefer stehen. |rolleyes Ist ja eine willkommene Abwechslung.
Petri zu den Fischen!


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gut, Wels wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit gewesen. Daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Stimmt. Würde auch das Ausschlitzen erklären. Naja, erfahren werden wir das wohl nie. Petri! #6


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doni läuft ja bei dir...
Nur der Zielfisch will wohl nicht oder?


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Gut, Wels wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit gewesen. Daran hatte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Stimmt. Würde auch das Ausschlitzen erklären. Naja, erfahren werden wir das wohl nie. Petri! #6




Das hättest du gleich gemerkt. Is nicht zu verwechseln


----------



## d0ni (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei meinem ersten Wels auf Spinnrute wusste ich auch net was drauf ist, bis ich ihn gesehen hab.  Aber das hat sich heut genauso angefühlt wie gestern, also wars schon Rapfen 

@Daniel, nee  die Hechte warn heut echt Beissfaul, hatte nur nen Schniepel grade. 

Und nen Schwarzangler hab ich vorhin noch gesehen. Gegen den kann ich leider nichts ausrichten, der wohnt direkt am Wasser.


----------



## kreuzass (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann wird es wohl einer gewesen sein, kannst du besser beurteilen. 

@Trollwut
Habe letztes Jahr meinen ersten Wels auf Tauwurm gefangen. Was Wels und Gufi anbelangt habe ich null Erfahrung. |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@doni
Kann vieles gewesen sein. Beim schnellen Jiggen besteht auch immer die Gefahr dass man mal einen Fisch hakt, hatte da auch schon den ein oder anderen "Guten" drauf, der sich dann im Nachhinein als quer gehakte Brasse herausgestelt hat.


----------



## d0ni (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jep ^^ 

Wenn ich z.B. den quer gehakten Karpfen heut nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hätte würds wohl direkt weiter gehen mit Spekulationen Waller und Co.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd heute Abend noch ein paar Würfe auf Zander machen. Sieht so aus als würde jeden Moment ein Gewitter kommen, da will ich ggf. schnell wieder vom Wasser weg sein.


----------



## Erdmännchen (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komischer Tag heute bei mir, die Barsche waren erst kaum zu finden, nur so kleine dran gehabt, dass ich kurz überlegt hatte, heute mit denen als Köfi auf Aal zu gehen, dann endlich einen Schwarm vernünftiger gefunden, nur die wollten nicht beißen...
Irgendetwas größeres auch noch dran gehabt, kräftiger Ruck in der Rute und dann hats sich quasi Widerstandslos einholen gelassen, ist nur gemächlich parallel zum Ufer geschwommen und es wurde viel schwerer. Alle 2-3 Sekunden gefühlt ein zwei kurze Kopfschläge und dann war es auch schon im Kraut verschwunden und ausgeschlitzt... Vlt ein quergehakter Brasse oder Karpfen, so hatte sich jedenfalls der letzte quergehakte Karpfen auch verhalten...


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin wieder auf aaljagd. Wollte eigentlich auf einen anderen see, geht aber nicht, zu windig. Mal sehen was hier geht.


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte vor 15min einen aussteiger, rund 10m mitbekommen, dann ab.  Eigentlich ungewöhnlich für aal. Eben wieder einen biss und siehe da.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na das nenne ich doch einen schönen Beifang. Petri


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen biß hatte ich noch, höchtswahrscheinlich auch zander. Ich mach jetzt schluß. Aal läuft nicht.


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ihr überhaupt Aal fangt. Dieses Jahr läuft der Aal bei uns gar nicht. Ich war schon viele Abende bis 1 Uhr Nachts am Wasser und das nicht alleine. Aber niemand hat bisher einen Aal gefangen. Egal welcher Köder. Gestern habe ich es sogar mit Made probiert. Man fängt immer nur kleine Welse..


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ihr überhaupt Aal fangt. Dieses Jahr läuft der Aal bei uns gar nicht. Ich war schon viele Abende bis 1 Uhr Nachts am Wasser und das nicht alleine. Aber niemand hat bisher einen Aal gefangen. Egal welcher Köder. Gestern habe ich es sogar mit Made probiert. Man fängt immer nur kleine Welse..




Na dafür würd ich jeden Aal links liegen lassen. Ganz in den Räucherofen gehängt... :l


Bei mir gehts nachher noch ne Runde Spinnfischen mit nem Kollegen am See


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Ihr könnt froh sein, dass ihr überhaupt Aal fangt. Dieses Jahr läuft der Aal bei uns gar nicht. Ich war schon viele Abende bis 1 Uhr Nachts am Wasser und das nicht alleine. Aber niemand hat bisher einen Aal gefangen. Egal welcher Köder. Gestern habe ich es sogar mit Made probiert. Man fängt immer nur kleine Welse..



Vielleicht mal nach 1 Uhr testen. Wenn die kleinen Welse unter 15-17 cm sind würde ich mir mal einen ranhängen.
Wenn das Gewässer über 3m tief ist oder sehr trübe, ruhig mal tagsüber (Mittagszeit) probieren.


----------



## KleinerWaller (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir haben eben ihr in bawü nachtangelverbot und man darf ja offiziell nur bis 1 Uhr nachts angeln  Die Welse die ich fange sind etwa 30cm groß! Würdet ihr die große schon essen? (Räucherofen habe ich keinen..)


----------



## Cassero75 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus die Herrschaften,

gestern Abend mit drei Mann am Ginsheimer Altrhein einen kleinen Ansitz gestartet um mal wieder einen Aal an die Leine zu bekommen. 
Leider ohne den gewünschten Erfolg. 
Auffälliger Weise hätte wir nur Welsbisse und davon nicht zu wenig. 
Innerhalb von vier Stunden gingen uns 15 kleine Welse an den Haken. 
Alle in einer Größe von etwa 20-40 cm. 

Was steht uns da bevor?? 

Gruß Chris.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Sieht gut aus


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mit nem Kollegen nochmal ne fixe runde um den See gemacht, aber irgendwie war der Wurm drin.erst hatte ich nen ca. 35er Hecht am Schwanz gehakt. Dann ne Hand voll Fehlbisse, einen rund 50er Hecht gefangen, und dann nen dicken Barsch mit rund 40cm verloren. Anschließend nen Gummifischgrößen-Barsch gefangen und dann kam der Mitangler mit nem Knaller. Hat wegen nem Anruf kurz die Rute hingelegt, und beim Angheben hing dann ein dicker Frosch am Gummi. War nicht gehakt, sondern hat sich nur den Schwanz reingezogen. Sachen gibts


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach Wochen mal wieder auf Aal probieren.


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, hast ein apfelphone?


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja und iPad. Sieht man das an den Fotos?
Liegt aber daran das es auch in einem Wasserdichten Case ist.


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja sieht man. Ich muß nämlich immer den kopf schief halten. Ist aber ein super foto. Also noch ist das flot da.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach so... Dachte wegen der miesen Quali. Das verstehe ich auch nicht warum er das macht. Ist ja auch nur bei einigen Bildern komischerweise. 

Aber die Pose war schon paar mal weg heute. 7 Barsche bisher.


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da hol noch was raus. Ich geh jetzt ins bett, muß früh raus. Morgenfrüh will ich bilder sehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jawohl ich geb mir Mühe...
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi. Bin heute mit dem boot unterwegs und versuche auf zander zu schleppen.  Bis jetzt geht nix. Aber ist trotzdem traumhaft. Siehe bilder. Euch allen petri heil

Anhang anzeigen 235035
Anhang anzeigen 235036
Anhang anzeigen 235037


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## whatup (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Fotos, Franz!
Viel Petri noch. Und wenn nix geht, genieß die Natur. 
Gruß whatup ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Franz, hast du nen Selfie-Stick oder nutzt du ne alte Teleskoprute?  :m

DanielSN, ich bitte um Aalbilder


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Los Franz zieh was raus. 

Trollwut den ersten Vollrun grad versaut weil ne Rute im Weg war.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der frühe Vogel. ...
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 235058


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lang hats nicht gedauert. Geil 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 235060


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz.
Hat das frühe Aufstehen doch gelohnt. Geiler Fisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und der nächste 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 235062


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Franz, den kannz - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Daniel SN (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sauber! #6


----------



## whatup (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiler Fang! Da verfliegt die Müdigkeit doch glatt 

Petri Franz!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, schöne Zander #6

Nicht ganz live, aber vor ca. 45 Minuten gelandet auf Köfi... 

Jetzt wird die Nacht auf Karpfen angesessen, mal schauen obs klappt... 

Noch jemand am Wasser?? |supergri


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Graser am Morgen, vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen... :q

Die Nacht gab' s noch eine Barbe von 74 cm...

Werd jetzt schluss machen für heut...


----------



## Casso (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen machen Nachtansitze doch ordentlich Spaß.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Mal sehn was heut Abend bei mir geht


----------



## hanzz (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin moin. Petri zu all den tollen Fischen.
Cooles Bild, Freak


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad beim Baden gefangen.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle am wasser. Bin mal wieder auf aal. Vorhin noch ein wenig gegrillt, jetzt sind die angeln aber drin.


----------



## Daniel SN (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann viel Erfolg Zokker. Ich hab meinen Soll schon erfüllt.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt ist dein bild endlich aufgegangen( mein volumen ist schon überzogen) daniel. Petri für die tollen aale. Welche tiefe hast du geangelt?


----------



## Novembermann (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner dunkler Schlängler mit 58cm und etwa 350g. Schmatzte soeben mein Rotwurmbündel kurz vorm Ufer weg. Sitze an der Leine in Seelze.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri novembermann. Wie hast du den aal dazu gebracht, sich so schön hinzulegen, zu messen?


----------



## Novembermann (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Nur mit Aaltöter überredet. 
Nummer 2 ist auch gerade angekommen. Etwas kleiner.
In der Nähe bimmeln auch ständig die Glöckchen. Läuft....☺


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hört sich ja gut an.
Bei mir noch nicht ein zupfer. Angel aber auch mit ziemlich großen köfis.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gehts wieder auf Waller, will das Thema für angeln mit stil videotisieren.
Und vorhin ne schöne barbe auf der feeder gehabt.


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri trollwut. Wünsche dir einen  fetten wels.

Ich hatte 2 bisse auf fisch. Beide wieder los gelassen. Dieser see ist dieses jahr total verhext.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1,5-2 Meter schätze ich. Lag auf Grund wo viele Balken im Wasser sind.


----------



## Novembermann (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte eben angefangen mit einpacken da schepperts..Aal 3, auch 58cm. Dachte dann bleib ich noch..Rute wieder rein und gerade hingesetzt - an der gleichen Rute wieder. Aal 4. Hat auch die Grösse, noch nicht gemessen.


----------



## Daniel SN (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann läuft der Trupp wohl grad bei dir vorbei. Bleib und viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## Cassero75 (4. Juli 2015)

80er Aal aus dem  Rhein


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Miniaal auf fisch. Knapp 50, schwimmt wieder. Hier läuft nichts.


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die nacht hat nur die strippe gebracht. Hab mich um 6 uhr wieder ins tiefe gelegt. Mal sehen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der einzige Fang heute Nacht war die Ratte in der Falle. Mein Köfi wurde aber geklaut und ich hab keinen Biss mitbekommen. Schätze durch den ständigen Schiffsverkehr durch die scheiß Kreuzfahrtschiffe lösen sich die Haken, und dann reicht es, wenn ein Zanderchen dran rumlutscht :/


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin noch auf der anfahrt. Diesmal ein anderer see.
Die sonne hat feierabend.


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und schon kann ich wieder zusammenpacken. Gewitterfront es wird schon windig.


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier war es ganz extrem.


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt zu hause. Das ist gerade noch mal so gut gegangen. Angeln einfach ins boot geschmissen. Ein aal hing auch noch dran. Der kahn hatte sich schon gedreht (sturmböen). Die ankerleine vom heckanker im motor. Der hauptanker hielt auch nicht mehr und ich trieb auf eine reuse zu, die so 150m entfernt war. Das alles quer ab zu den wellen. Ist aber alles gut gegangen. Nach 3km gegen meterwellen mit schaumkronen war ich im kanal in sicherheit. Schön nass war ich.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute ab 21 Uhr auch noch mal an einem Vereinssee.. Kaum angekommen kam schon eine kilometerlange, tiefschwarze Gewitterfront. Das heißt in die Vereinshütte mit 3 Mitanglern verkrochen & ab ca 22:30 ging es dann doch wieder, zwar waren noch viele Blitze zu sehen, allerdings weit weg.

Hatten zu 4. insgesamt 12 Ruten auf Aal draußen, nichts, nada, nicht mal ein Anfasser! Alle auf Grund & mit Tauwurm, manche mit kleinen als Bündel oder ein großer einzeln. Evtl. hätten sie auf Maden oder KöFi gebissen, allerdings konnten wir dank dem Gewitter nach dem Ankommen leider keine mehr senken. Bin dann mit einem Kollegen gegen 2 Uhr wieder aufgebrochen, die anderen beiden sitzen wohl noch bis zum Morgengrauen dort. Denke aber, dass das heute nichts mehr wird. Schade.#t


----------



## Daniel SN (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fast unvorstellbar das nichts bei euch ging...
Waren ja nun wirklich die idealsten Bedingungen. Freut mich das alles gut gegangen ist zokker. Und Petri das du doch nicht Schneider bliebst.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum angeln fehlt mir die Lust bei dem Wetter, bin lieber an der Elbe baden... 

Nebenbei konnt ich noch ein paar Muscheln retten die es nicht mit dem fallenden Wasser geschafft haben und sich im fast trockenen Sand eingegraben hatten... 

Euch allen noch ein schönes Restwochenende und dann auch bald wieder viele schöne Fische #6


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Prost Männers


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waller und Karpfenmäßig ging bei uns das ganze WE nichts. 
hat mir aber die Möglichkeit gegeben mal was komplett Neues auszuprobieren. Fast Grundelfreises Feedern mit vielen, vielen Rotaugen und der ein oder anderen Barbe. Sehr geile Sache, das wird nochmal intensiviert die nächste Zeit!
Feedern vom Belly aus :vik:


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Da gibts n cooles Video. Brassen feedern vom Boot. Könnte dich interessieren.

https://youtu.be/w2-mlmz_HcA


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für das Video.
Fische aber ein wenig anders.
Hatten damals auch schon vom Boot aus gefeedert, allerdings vom Normalen. Zielfisch sind auch eher die Barben. Wir stehen ja in der Vollströmung und werfen gerade die Strömung runter. Erstmal weitere Würfe und dann bei jedem Wurf ein wenig näher Richtung Boot, so liegt man immer auf seiner Futterspur und zieht sich auch mehr Fische in die Spur. Aber so einen Barbendrill komplett gegen die Strömung hoch - das hat schon was 

Wie gesagt, wird die nächste Zeit mal ein bischen intensiviert und optimiert. Die fänge waren bis jetzt jedenfalls weeesentlich besser als vom Land aus, bei, im Vergleich zum Kollegen 0 zu 8 Abrissen


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwann müssen sie doch mal wieder in beißlaune kommen die räuber... heute war noch nicht der tag der tage... |kopfkrat|evil:


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi. Bin mit einer angelkameradin an der Donau. Bislang 2 barsche. 1  waller und eine grundel. Wir fischen einfach mit wurm auf grund. Wie früher. Macht richtig Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi. Bin mit einer angelkameradin an der Donau. Wie früher. Macht richtig Spaß




Franz... und das mit 30......

Was soll unsereins denn sagen..... |supergri

Petri :m


----------



## Jose (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"mit wurm auf grund"

was sonst? :m


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 AALE. 2 davon Gute . (ü 80) und ein 40er barsch . Stressig hier

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikobellic1887 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 4 AALE. 2 davon Gute . (ü 80) und ein 40er barsch . Stressig hier
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Bilder :k
!


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anhang anzeigen 235305
Anhang anzeigen 235306


Die anderen Bilder hab ich auf der digital camera 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikobellic1887 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 235305
> Anhang anzeigen 235306
> 
> 
> ...




Das was man erkennt, schaut doch echt ordentlich aus!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo. Gerade kam wieder so ne schlange.  gute aalnacht. Aber anstrengend 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nikobellic1887 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Jo. Gerade kam wieder so ne schlange.  gute aalnacht. Aber anstrengend
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk



Ich hätte gerne mal eine solch "anstrengende" Nacht. Habe dieses Jahr noch keinen Aal gelandet. & heute ist bei dem Wind hier nicht an das Angeln zu denken..#6


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, aber was ist denn jetzt so anstrengend gewesen?


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir und nem Kumpel gehts jetzt zum Bellyfeedern auf Barben. Ich werde berichten |wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir und nem Kumpel gehts jetzt zum Bellyfeedern auf Barben. Ich werde berichten |wavey:


Versuch das mal bei uns im Rhein.|muahah:


----------



## bombe20 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mich ärgern heute die Barsche. Die kleinsten Biester ziehen sich die dicksten tauwürmer rein. Außerdem führt die Saale nach dem Unwetter immer noch Treibgut. Hauptsächlich pappeläste und damenhygieneartikel.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Versuch das mal bei uns im Rhein.|muahah:




Warn direkt unterhalb einer Staustufe in der Hauptströmung. 15kg Anker is übern Boden gerutscht wie nix.

Bei rund 1,5 stunden effektivem fischen hatten wir 5 Nasen, eine Barbe, ein Rotauge und sehr, sehr viele Fehlbisse. Denke in der Strömung verfehlen die die Maden ziemlich leicht. Größte Nase mit 53cm


----------



## bombe20 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach etwa 10 barschen, 25cm und kleiner,  2 großen Döbeln und zwei Miniwelsen, kam dann doch noch ein fetter 76er Aal. Alles in allem ein guter Abend.


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle, 
bin wieder mal los,dem aal nachstellen


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri an alle,
> bin wieder mal los,dem aal nachstellen



In welchem Bundesland fischst du, dass Motoren erluabt sind? Bei mir in S-H darfst du in keinem See mit Motor oder E-Motor rumtuckern :c


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> In welchem Bundesland fischst du, dass Motoren erluabt sind? Bei mir in S-H darfst du in keinem See mit Motor oder E-Motor rumtuckern :c



MSE in MV und falls es hier mal verboten werden sollte gibt's Revolution.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> MSE in MV und falls es hier mal verboten werden sollte gibt's Revolution.



Ich versteh den Sinn sowieso nicht. Bei Verbrennungsmotoren gibts argumente bzgl. Lärm & CO2 ausstoß. Aber was spricht gegen E-Motoren? Ich werde diese Gesetze bei uns nie verstehen.


----------



## JasonP (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Aber was spricht gegen E-Motoren? Ich werde diese Gesetze bei uns nie verstehen.



Auf diese Frage hätte ich auch gerne mal eine plausible Antwort


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Sinn sowieso nicht. Bei Verbrennungsmotoren gibts argumente bzgl. Lärm & CO2 ausstoß. Aber was spricht gegen E-Motoren? Ich werde diese Gesetze bei uns nie verstehen.



Gibt es bei uns auch in MV auf vielen Seen. Da unsere Seenplatte relativ groß ist, sind es halt viele Bundeswasserstraßen.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zieh was raus Zokker....


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich gebe mein bestes daniel.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte vorhin beim bb-köfi-feedern wieder 4 schöne barben. Köfis liegen jetzt, mal abwallern ääääh - warten 

Und dem zokker wünsch ich nen monsteraal!


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke gleichwels.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück die Daumen für zokker und Jean. Mir ist es zu kalt heute, freue mich auf mein warmes weiches Bett :q

@zokker, also dein Boot - das hat schon was. Da bin ich durchaus neidisch! #6


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke franz das daumendrücken hat geholfen. Schöner ü70er.


----------



## Daniel SN (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr gut


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ein ü80er.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Und ein ü80er.



wie machst du das nur, du fängst ja bei fast jedem Ansitz einen |bigeyes


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oha.. ein schöner Breitkopf. 
Womit fängst du die? Wurm?


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich angel mit ziemlich großen köfis. Nehmen sie jetzt im sommer besser an wie kleine.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich angel mit ziemlich großen köfis. Nehmen sie jetzt im sommer besser an wie kleine.



okay oha 15 cm? hat man da nicht Beifang drauf? Hechte, Waller, Zander oder Flussbarsche? & die stippst du dir vorher dann oder kaufst du die ? oder gar eingefroren gewesen?|rolleyes

Grund mit Blei/Tiroler Hölzl oder Pose?


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Je nach see werden die köfis vorher gestippt oder gesenkt. Hab zu hause aber auch noch einen vorrat an lebenden köfis (großes wasserbecken). Von eingefrorenen halt ich nicht viel. 

Beifang ist ab und zu mal ein zander, ist auch sehr willkommen. Hecht, obwohl hier alles voll ist davon, ganz ganz selten. Der letzte ist schon jahre her. Wels ist hier sehr selten. Barsch ab und zu mal.

Geangel wird immer mit pose (knicklicht) meistens auf grund.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich tucker jetzt heimwärts. Morgen ist auch noch ein tag.


----------



## warenandi (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin und ein dickes Petri.
Das sind ja mal Schlangen.
Ist das denn ein Vereinsgewässer. Scheint ja prima besetzt zu.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Schlangenbändiger!

Bei mir hat sich gar nichts getan. Eben hat eine Rute ganz leicht geklingelt, kam aber nichts mehr hinterher.
Bei genauem hinsehen hat sich ein Eisvogel mitten auf die Schnur gesetzt. So ein Spinner


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Schlangen Zokker. Ich muss die Tage auch mal wieder los.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



warenandi schrieb:


> Moin und ein dickes Petri.
> Das sind ja mal Schlangen.
> Ist das denn ein Vereinsgewässer. Scheint ja prima besetzt zu.



Nein ist kein Vereinssee, wäre auch ein wenig zu groß dafür, bei über 30 Quadratkilometern. Besetzt wird er, mehr schlecht als recht, vom Fischer. Ist auch nicht einfach dort Aale zu fangen. Deswegen bin ich nachts auch meistens der einzigste Angler auf dem See.



Trollwut schrieb:


> Petri Schlangenbändiger!
> 
> Bei mir hat sich gar nichts getan. Eben hat eine Rute ganz leicht geklingelt, kam aber nichts mehr hinterher.
> Bei genauem hinsehen hat sich ein Eisvogel mitten auf die Schnur gesetzt. So ein Spinner



Hab schon allerhand erlebt, Vögel die auf meiner Schulter gelandet sind, Minks die mir aus der Hand gefressen haben, aber Eisvogel auf der Schnur ist ja auch mal super.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab schon allerhand erlebt, Vögel die auf meiner Schulter gelandet sind, Minks die mir aus der Hand gefressen haben, aber Eisvogel auf der Schnur ist ja auch mal super.



Ja, dachte ich guck nicht Recht, als der da so vor sich hin wippt und ein bischen klingelt


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ja, dachte ich guck nicht Recht, als der da so vor sich hin wippt und ein bischen klingelt


Hast kein Zoom? Was fliegen bei euch denn für rote Pfeile rum?|bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hast kein Zoom? Was fliegen bei euch denn für rote Pfeile rum?|bigeyes



Mit dem digitalen Handyzoom kannst das vergessen, wird dann eher noch schlechter. Und beim vorsichtigen Aufstehn und zur Spiegelreflex gehen war er schon weg


----------



## Trollwut (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin beim spinnen nen großen zander verlorn. Bei der Gegenwehr tippe ich auf ü80 :'(


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach, das tut mir aber leid. Die besten gehen immer verloren.

Ich muß erst mal die angeln reinschmeißen.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man ist hier eine strömung. Lässt sich kaum angeln.


----------



## Cassero75 (11. Juli 2015)

Heute mal wieder am Rhein probieren ob was beißen möchte.


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und wie sieht es aus?


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Still ruht der see. Ich glaube ich hätte andere seite vom see besser geangelt, da wo ich gestern war. Keine bewegung an der oberfläche. Obwohl der wind hier den ganzen tag draufstand.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erfahrungsgemäß hast du dich für die richtige Seite entschieden aber null Aktivität hört sich nicht gut an. Heißt aber noch nichts und von daher probieren.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine h noch, dann ist feierabend.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht hängt ja einer beim reinholen dran.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach über 16 Stunden angeln ohne Pause bin ich echt durch. War sehr zäh, morgends eisig kalt und Mittags 30 Grad. Aber über den Tag verteilt 1 Zander und 2 Barsche. Ist wenig aber bei einem Ü40 Barsch eine tolle Ausbeute.

Nun aber schlafen... morgen muss ich fischen ^^

Viel Erfolg bei den Schlänglern


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Nach über 16 Stunden angeln ohne Pause bin ich echt durch. War sehr zäh, morgends eisig kalt und Mittags 30 Grad. Aber über den Tag verteilt 1 Zander und 2 Barsche. Ist wenig aber bei einem Ü40 Barsch eine tolle Ausbeute.
> 
> Nun aber schlafen... morgen muss ich fischen ^^
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei den Schlänglern


du hast noch was vom leben...äh...angeln 

Petri #6


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ulli was wünscht man sich denn mehr?
Erinnert mich ganz stark an meine Sommerferien damals...
Mittags aufgestanden und dann bis in die Nacht geangelt und das 6 Wochen lang. Oh wie war das schön.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte gerade zusammenpacken da geht doch noch ein flot auf tauchsation. Alles andere zusammengepackt und dann noch 5 min gewartet. Der hat nur rumgespielt, ist nicht abgezogen. Ein zeichen das die jungs nicht laufen. Ich fahr jetzt rein.

Petri noch an bieberpelz.


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sag ich doch hängt nachher einfach dran. 
Schön das du nicht Schneider bliebst.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> du hast noch was vom leben...äh...angeln
> 
> Petri #6


Das stimmt allerdings. Fast jedes Wochenende bin ich von früh bis Abends unterwegs. Und in der Woche oft nach der Arbeit.
Ich kann mich nicht beschweren.#6


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man 
Und ich hock seit fast 2 Wochen in der Bude beim Lernen für die anstehenden Prüfungen. Trotz geilem Wetter und der Tatsache, dass ich in einem neuen Verein aufgenommen wurde und dadurch 2 schöne Seen, den Inn und nen großen Bach direkt vor der Haustüre zum befischen habe  


Aber nächste Woche bin ich durch und dann geht's wieder ab 

Ps. sorry fürs Luft ablassen, find einfach den "das geht mir auf die Nerven"-Thread nicht.


----------



## fishalex (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kannst doch am Wasser lernen[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fishalex schrieb:


> Kannst doch am Wasser lernen[emoji1]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


So hab ichs die bisherigen Semester auch immer gehandhabt, bloß weiß ich leider, dass das Lernen auf der Strecke bleibt, wenn ich an einem neuen Gewässer steh [emoji1] 

Außerdem bin ich bissl spät dran mitn Lernen [emoji12] 
Da recht sich nun das Faulenzen des restlichen Semesters.


----------



## fishalex (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kenn ich alles...Na gut dann jetzt nochmal ranhocken und danach umso mehr genießen [emoji4] viel glück[emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fishalex schrieb:


> Kenn ich alles...Na gut dann jetzt nochmal ranhocken und danach umso mehr genießen [emoji4] viel glück[emoji106]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ja wird mir nix anderes übrigbleiben

Vielen Dank


----------



## Polarfuchs (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es kommen noch viele Sommer!!

Keep cool!!!


----------



## Brachsenfan (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab auch oft am Wasser gelernt und sogar fast meine gesamte Facharbeit am Wasser geschrieben!
 Überleg mal, ob das nicht auch bei dir möglich sein könnte!?

 Ansonsten gilt nur: DURCHHALTEN!!!!!


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> Ich hab auch oft am Wasser gelernt und sogar fast meine gesamte Facharbeit am Wasser geschrieben!




Das könnte ich nicht. Wenn ich mir nur schon vorstelle ich würde mein MacBook mit Fischhänden anfassen [emoji37]


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der gestrige Tag war der mieseste Angeltag überhaupt für mich. Dabei hätte es der beste werden müssen, denn die Chancen waren einmalig für mich.

Es fing alles erst gut an. An leicht versteckten Poldern haben wir spontan entschlossen ein wenig auf Hecht zu gehen, ehe wir uns auf den Weg machen um auf Zander unser Glück zu versuchen. Es fing auch gut an und wir beiden hatten jeder einen Hecht gefangen und gelandet. Keine großen, 50 und 60, aber ein netter Anfang.

Und dann kurze Zeit später ist meine Rute krum und ich ziehe etwas schweres mir entgegen. Und nach kurzer Zeit kommt er auch zum Vorschein, ein guter Hecht der definitiv den Meter knackt. Erst vor zwei Wochen haben wir in der nähe noch einen 91er gefangen, der hier war aber weit größer. Nach einige Fluchten war der Hecht auch sicher im Kescher und ich habe den Schnurbügel geöffnet, damit wir ihn dann auch ordentlich den Köder lösen und wieder releasen können. Und ich weiß nicht wie der Kollege (er ist ein erfahrener Angler) es zur Hölle geschafft hat, das der Hecht aus dem Kescher wieder raus gefallen oder gesprungen ist. Mein erster Meter auf den ich so lange hin gearbeitet habe, hat er versaut. Ich kann es bis jetzt nicht verstehen und bin *******n sauer. Wie kann so etwas passieren? #q

Dennoch habe ich mich nicht davon abbringen lassen, weiter zu angeln. Das hätte ich aber machen sollen. Ab diesen Moment ging alles schief. 

Wir sind los auf Zander-Jagd. Und einer der ersten Würfe brachte sofort einen ordentlich Biss, der Zander wurde hart in meine Richtung gedrillt und schwup.... die Schnur stramm. Da ist der Fisch irgendwo rein geschwommen und jetzt hat die Schnur ein Hänger. Nach mehreren Minuten war nichts zu machen, abriss. Wenig später haben wir auch gemerkt, dass an der Stelle wohl ein Baum versenkt ist weil wir Stücke davon mit abgerissen haben. Ein zweiter guter Fisch verloren.

Und das war noch nicht alles. Direkt ein paar weitere Würfe der nächste Biss, es schüttelt ordentlich in der Rute und dann aussteiger. Würde ich mich eigentlich nicht drüber aufregen, wäre da nicht der Jig der nach dieser Aktion umgebogen gewesen wäre.

Ab diesem Zeitpunkt habe ich nur noch die Rute weg geworfen und 5 Minuten lang wie Ronny Schäfer sein Bandmaß geschrien |krach:

Ich habe so den Kaffee auf seit dem und bin so sauer. Hinzu kommt das ich am Ende ALLE meine Stahlvorfächer und Fluocarbon Vorfächer sowie fast alle guten Gummis verloren habe, weil ich verbissen weiter angeln wollte. Denn es hat gebissen wie sonst was. Meinem Kollege ging es ähnlich mit den Abrissen. Aber am Ende waren es nur wenige Schniepel-Zander.

Was ein besch...eidener Tag. Das wird mich noch einige Tage runter ziehen. So eine Sch...lechte Sache...


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann dir sehr gut nachempfinden. Aber auch diese Wunden werden irgendwann heilen...braucht halt nur etwas Zeit.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klar ärgert man sich.. 

Aber dennoch würde ich mich über die Fänge freuen, schließlich ist es besser als abzuschneidern..


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kenn das, Dennis.
So ein Tag entwickelt sich meistens zum Ködertod. 
Bei mir gestern nur ne Hand voll Bisse, aber nur halbherziges und nichts hängen geblieben. Wenigstens hat beim Jugendangeln einer der Jungs n Graser erwischt und sich wie n Schneekönig gefreut


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin nochmal für 2,5 Stunden am Main gewesen, eine mir nicht soo gut bekannte Strecke. 3 Stellen hab ich begummifischt. Vorneweg, ich bin als Schneider heim. Aber schlimmer noch, ich wurde gedemütigt. An jeder Stelle hat immer ein größerer Räuber zugeschlagen, und Fische erbeutet, aber ich hatte nicht einen einzigen Biss #q


----------



## fishalex (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo nehmt ihr alle immer so viel Zeit zum fischen her[emoji22] [emoji22]bin so neidisch[emoji17] [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fishalex schrieb:


> Wo nehmt ihr alle immer so viel Zeit zum fischen her[emoji22] [emoji22]bin so neidisch[emoji17] [emoji12]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Muss man sich eben nehmen. Brandheißer tipp: Keine Freundin/Frau :vik:


----------



## fishalex (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der tipp kommt zu spät,  hab erst vor zwei Wochen geheiratet[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss man sich eben nehmen. Brandheißer tipp: Keine Freundin/Frau :vik:


Ich habe eine Freundin. Und sie ist hübsch und Intelligent. 
Und warum habe ich nun so viel Zeit?
Weil sie auch Hobbys hat. Und das ist der Knackpunkt an der Sache. Ich darf zu 99% immer Angeln fahren.
Winning :m

Ansonsten woher die Zeit?
Wochenende und Abends nach der Arbeit.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Freundin. Und sie ist hübsch und Intelligent.
> Und warum habe ich nun so viel Zeit?
> Weil sie auch Hobbys hat. Und das ist der Knackpunkt an der Sache. Ich darf zu 99% immer Angeln fahren.
> Winning :m
> .



Da mein feines Weibchen selber Reiterin ist und wir einen Jungen Sportschäferhund haben ist sie selber gut ausgelastet - meine angelzeit wird nur von meiner Lust und der Verfügbarkeit des einzigen Autos im Schach gehalten, manchmal kommen Weibchen und Hund sogar mit und werden Zeugen wie ich abschneidere. Aber: wenn man einen vorbeitreibenden Kong Stock aus dem Wasser fischt und sieht wie sich die töle drüber freut, dann ist das fast so gut wie einen Fisch zu fangen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist auch Klasse 

Bei meiner Freundin habe ich noch den Vorteil, dass ich mein Hobby mit ihrem kombinieren kann. Sie entwickelt für mich Logos, Kleidung und hat auch das Video gefilmt und geschnitten.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut

Alles jute noch... und viel Petri


----------



## fishalex (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok klingt gut[emoji106] bei mir sind einfach au noch andere Hobbys und Beruf im weg...egal ich genieße jede Sekunde am wasser[emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss man sich eben nehmen. Brandheißer tipp: Keine Freundin/Frau :vik:


Ich hatte meine einfach zu einer Anglerin gemacht, einziger Nachteil:
Man kann immer zugucken, wie die Partnerin die größeren Fische fängt.

Derzeit verfolge ich aber wieder deine Taktik.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Erdmännchen schrieb:


> die Partnerin die größeren Fische fängt.
> 
> Derzeit verfolge ich aber wieder deine Taktik.



  Ob das zusammenhängt?


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine guckt Fussball, angelt selber und schickt mich zum Angeln.
Wir haben zwei Autos und ich kümmere mich viel um den Einkauf und Haushalt. (freiwillig)

Alles ein Geben und nehmen !

Ach ist das Leben schön.

@Dennis
Sehr bitter ! 
Der nächste Meter kommt bald.
Mund abwischen, weiter machen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> @Dennis
> Sehr bitter !
> Der nächste Meter kommt bald.
> Mund abwischen, weiter machen.


Ich hoffe es. Bin heute noch für 1,5 Stunden hin, weil es mich nicht losgelassen hat. Gab aber statt dessen 3 andere Hechte.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss man sich eben nehmen. Brandheißer tipp: Keine Freundin/Frau :vik:


*Aber heute, 
an deinem Geburtstag
|schild-g
gehst du verdammter Bengel 
gefälligst mal nicht angeln, 
sondern besäufst dich 
und nimmst dir eine billige Schl**** mit nach Hause, 
wie es sich gehört!" |krach:*


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Aber heute,
> an deinem Geburtstag
> |schild-g
> gehst du verdammter Bengel
> ...



Zu spät, war schon.
Familienfeier mit Torte und Grill undso.
Und für leichte Damen geb ich kein geld aus, ich nehm die nächste auf der Warteliste :m


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und für leichte Damen geb ich kein geld aus, ich nehm die nächste auf der Warteliste :m



So ist recht.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das ist auch Klasse
> 
> Bei meiner Freundin habe ich noch den Vorteil, dass ich mein Hobby mit ihrem kombinieren kann. Sie entwickelt für mich Logos, Kleidung und hat auch das Video gefilmt und geschnitten.



 Darauf hat meine auch Bock, allerdings wäre das derzeit noch eher "Scheitern als Chance" anstatt "Angelweisheiten und  -ratschläge mit Fanggarantie" - ohne Fisch sind so Videos eher skurril oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## ayron (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Darauf hat meine auch Bock, allerdings wäre das derzeit noch eher "Scheitern als Chance" anstatt "Angelweisheiten und  -ratschläge mit Fanggarantie" - ohne Fisch sind so Videos eher skurril oder siehst du das anders?



Auf der BlinkerDVD und Co sind doch auch oft Filmchen in denen die Autoren außer ein bisschen Schnack und Qualitative gute Landschaftsaufnahmen nichts großartiges "Leisten".
Das geht auch den besten so, dass man trotz Taktik und allem drum und dran mal nichts fängt.
Ein Schönes Video mit Impression ist trotzdem nett anzuschauen


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht hat es ja wenigstens Slapstick Charakter ^^


----------



## Erdmännchen (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Darauf hat meine auch Bock, allerdings wäre das derzeit noch eher "Scheitern als Chance" anstatt "Angelweisheiten und  -ratschläge mit Fanggarantie" - ohne Fisch sind so Videos eher skurril oder siehst du das anders?


Ich glaube in der Fisch und Fang Bonus DVD Köderfische ist das sogar der Fall, keiner der Protagonisten hat seinen Zielfisch gefangen. Der eine will mit Köderfisch auf Aal und fängt Bachforellen, der nächste fängt beim Aalangeln nur einen schönen Döbel, andere schneidern ab...
Mir ging es heute ähnlich, mit meinem Vater am Forellensee gewesen, Ergebnis: Paar Barsche, Rotaugen und eine schöne Karausche.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin fängst du  Gestern an der Fulda auf spinntour gewesen und die Rapfen sprangen, leidet außerhalb meiner Reichweite. Ergebnis: Blinker weg, Gufi auf Grund und eine formidable 20 Meter Perücke der ich mit der Knippex zu Leibe gerückt bin. Heute lasse ich erstmalig Geflecht aufspulen, hab nun genug Schnur verloren =)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dieser verlorene Meter lässt mich ja echt nicht in Ruhe und mittlerweile Träume ich sogar Nachts davon....

Gestern habe ich mit einem Kollegen einige Kilometer Strecke gemacht. Unter anderem auch die Stelle, wo ich den Meter hatte. 2 Würfe später ein Widerstand, angeschlagen und eine schlaffe Schnur kommt mir entgegen. Die Schnur wurde fein hinter dem Stahlvorfach gekappt. Ich vermute das der Fisch daneben gepackt hat, die geflochtene getroffen und direkt gekappt hat. Anders lässt es sich nicht erklären.

Gestern wollte aber gar nichts beißen. Man konnte richtig merken, dass ansonsten alles Still ist im Vergleich zu den Tagen davor, wo echt in Masse gebissen worden ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Darf ich fragen wie lang dein SVV war?

Aber ich kann es in etwa nachempfinden, ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen in Speele wirklich einen Hammerbiss, als ich Anschlug fiel mir auf, dass die bremse noch zu war, ich will schnell korrigieren doch es gibt einen Schlag in der rute und die schnur erschlafft. Knoten schlampig gebunden, Knoten gerissen. Das passiert mir nie wieder. Umso schlimmer eigentlich wenn es nicht die eigene Dummheit ist, denn gegen die lässt sich ja perspektivisch was machen :-/


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie lang dein SVV war?


Zwischen 40 und 50 cm ungefähr.

Den Knoten möchte ich ausschließen. Ich habe, gerade weil ich wusste welches Tier dort sitzen kann, den Knoten drei Mal überprüft und ordentlich getestet.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut war mal wieder alles seltsam. Stelle ewig befischt. Nächste stelle in sichtweite der ersten: knallt auf der ersten. Das mehrmals.
Abends an nem Biber vorbeigekommen, der immer wieder aufgetaucht is, mit nem knall wieder untergetaucht. Das ging so 7, 8x
Dann fliegt über uns ein schwan in die hochspannungsleitung und klatscht voll aufs wasser und schwimmt weiter als wär nix gewesen. Beim aussteigen klatscht n räuber vor unseren füßen, also nochmal 15 minuten geworfen. Geht nix.
Ausgestiegen, knallt wieder.

Seltsamer tag


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut, hast heute ja jede menge applaus gekriegt :m

(ps: wenn der schwan weiterschwimmt..., dann war auch nix)


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juli 2015)

Für die klasse Fischleidtung der letzten Zeit mit Schniepelhechten und lauter verlorenen Fischen 

Und der is voll da rein gedonnert. Hams ja gesehn und gehört. Wunderlich, dass da nix passiert is außer die krasse Bruchlandung


----------



## pike-81 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bieberpelz:
Ich fühle mit Dir. 
Habe selber vor Kurzem ein wahres Monstrum durch Schnurbruch verloren. 
Mittlerweile weiß ich, daß es am Spitzenring lag. 
Die Einlage war defekt, und hat beim Werfen die Schnur beschädigt. 
Check mal unbedingt die Ringe mit einem Wattebausch und werfe einen kritischen Blick auf das Schnurlaufröllchen. 
Wahrscheinlich wird der Fisch den Köder los, und Du holst ihn Dir. 
Petri Heil bei der Meterjagd!


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Zwischen 40 und 50 cm ungefähr.
> 
> Den Knoten möchte ich ausschließen. Ich habe, gerade weil ich wusste welches Tier dort sitzen kann, den Knoten drei Mal überprüft und ordentlich getestet.



Das ist eine mehr als ordentliche SVV länge, um so krasser was dir passiert ist |uhoh:
ich glaube ich hatte gestern meinen ersten Biss auf Gufi und war so erschrocken dass ich den anhieb versemmelt habe#q


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich sollte es bekannt sein, dass Knoten bei Geflecht die Schnurtragkraft erheblich reduzieren.
Die meisten Knoten bringen nur bis zu 50% der Tragkraft , höchstens bis 70%.
Dazu gibt es mehrere Tests, auch von Angelmagazinen.
Warum immer noch viele Knoten aus den Zeiten von und für Mono verwenden, bleibt mir ein Rätsel?
Warum keine no knot Verbinder?
Natürlich kann man keinen no knot Verbinder verwenden, um z.B. eine Geflechtschnur mit Mono zu verbinden, aber sicher um damit die Verbindung zum Vorfach zu erstellen!

Also besser mit no Knot verbinden, dann klappt es vielleicht auch den Meterhecht nicht zu verangeln!

Jürgen


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keiner weiss was passiert ist,


 es ist z.b. auch möglich das ein kleiner (barsch) dem oberen wirbel gefolgt ist und der Hecht dann auf den barsch knallte und die schnur erwischt hat..


 Genau so etwas konnte ich schon auf sicht beobachten, die kleinen barsche folgen öfter mal dem No Knot und versuchen diesen zu schnappen...


 aber alles nur theorie und es bringt den fisch nicht an land


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> 2 Würfe später ein Widerstand, angeschlagen und eine schlaffe Schnur kommt mir entgegen. Die Schnur wurde fein hinter dem Stahlvorfach gekappt.





> Keiner weiss was passiert ist,


Das ist sowieso Klar!
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein (unnötiger) Knoten platzt, b.z.w. sich selbst zerschneidet, ist doch höher als die Barsch Variante.
Es kann auch überhaupt kein Biss gewesen sein, sondern z.B. ein Ast mit ein paar Muscheln dran, dann ist auch die Knoten Frage unerheblich!
Macht ihr nur ruhig weiter mit eurer Knotenkacke, bin schon wieder raus!

Jürgen


----------



## NomBre (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir ist während eines Hechtdrills der Karabiner zum Köder aufgegangen!

Ob der Hecht den Wirbel aufgebissen hat oder die Belastung zu groß geworden ist keine Ahnung!! Köder weg und Fisch mit Köder im Maul weg.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Macht ihr nur ruhig weiter mit eurer Knotenkacke, bin schon wieder raus!



Danke für den noknot Hinweis, werde ich weiterverfolgen, ansonsten chili mal deine base:g


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Check mal unbedingt die Ringe mit einem Wattebausch und werfe einen kritischen Blick auf das Schnurlaufröllchen.


Die Prüfe ich Regelmäßig. Nicht nur den Spitzenring. Alles top.




Taxidermist schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es bekannt sein, dass Knoten bei Geflecht die Schnurtragkraft erheblich reduzieren.


Das ist allgemein bekannt, wird dennoch erfolgreich verwendet. Ich teste auch jeden Knoten und vor allem neues Material ausgiebig, bevor ich damit ans Wasser gehe. In diesem Falle war es nicht der Knoten, denn dann wäre der Widerstand anders gewesen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum keine no knot Verbinder?


Ich werde mir das Thema nach deiner Aussage vielleicht noch einmal anschauen. Aber wirklich überzeugt bin ich von den Verbindern nicht gewesen, als ich die eine Zeit lang eingesetzt hatte. Vielleicht muss ich mich aber weiterhin mit dem Thema befassen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es kann auch überhaupt kein Biss gewesen sein, sondern z.B. ein Ast mit ein paar Muscheln dran, dann ist auch die Knoten Frage unerheblich!


Das möchte ich aufgrund der Stelle ausschließen.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Macht ihr nur ruhig weiter mit eurer Knotenkacke, bin schon wieder raus!


Sympathisch wie immer. #6

(Auch wenn du von etwas überzeugt ist, vielleicht auch Recht damit haben magst und dennoch fast alle anderen mit Knoten angeln... du bist nicht das Maß aller Dinge.)


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für mich gilt ebenfalls NIE wieder no Knot verbinder....


Ein nebeneffekt dieser ist nämlich der besagte kaputt spitzenring  gerade wenn man im dunkeln angelt.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das kann mir auch bei wirbeln und stahlvorfächern probieren fürchte ich


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man wählt die Dicke der Schnur doch überwiegend nach den Ansprüchen an deren Abriebfestigkeit und rechnet noch mal ne Sicherheit dazu, wodurch ich eh eine viel höhere Tragkraft als nötig hab.

Wenn ich zb mit ner 0,12er leicht Angle, rechne ich doch nicht damit, dass ein Zielfisch die Schnur mit  realen 10kg belastet, auch nicht mit 5kg, was dann der Knotenfestigkeit entspräche (gering gerechnet).

Deshalb halte ich No-knot Verbinder für überflüssig, da ich mich bezüglich der Zugfestigkeit, trotz Schwächung durch des Knotens, auf der sicheren Seite befinde.


----------



## Ruti Island (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Deshalb halte ich No-knot Verbinder für überflüssig, da ich mich bezüglich der Zugfestigkeit, trotz Schwächung durch des Knotens, auf der sicheren Seite befinde.




Beim No-Knot gibt es aber auch kein durchrutschen, wie bei einem Knoten.

Aber mit der Tragkraft geb ich dir Recht. So viel Kraft kann man mit einer ~50g WG Spinnrute eh nicht aufbauen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Beim No-Knot gibt es aber auch kein durchrutschen, wie bei einem Knoten.



....im Ernst: Hat ich echt noch nieeee!!!


----------



## Tobi92 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich auch nicht, halte ich für ein Märchen 

Wüsste auch nicht wie das funktionieren soll. Alle von mit verwendeten Knoten ziehen sich bei Zug an der Hauptschnur zu und können daher eig nicht durchrutschen (vorausgesetzt man schneidet das überstehende Stück nicht direkt am Knoten ab)


----------



## Erdmännchen (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn der Knoten nicht sauber oder falsch gebunden wurde, was gerade bei Anfängern schnell mal passieren kann, dann kann es mal vorkommen, damit dies aber beim Angeln passiert, muss man aber verpasst haben, den Knoten vorher zu testen. Kurzer Zugtest, was eh Standard sein sollte, und das Problem wird nicht auftreten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Macht ihr nur ruhig weiter mit eurer Knotenkacke, bin schon wieder raus!



Da macht doch jeder selbst so seine Erfahrungen. Die Montage muss einfach insgesamt stimmig sein, genau wie die ggf. verwendete Knoten. Hilft nur testen und ggf. üben. Und trotzdem kann immer was schiefgehen, nicht gesehene Schwachstelle im Vorfach oder in der Schnur, gebrochener Wirbel ...


----------



## zandertex (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenn der hecht sich gedreht und sich in das vorfach eingewickelt hat,reicht es wenn die geflochtene an die kiemen kommt.der drill ist dann geschichte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Nach der Arbeit wieder nach Holland -> ein wenig Spinnfischen, erst auf Hecht und später dann mal Drop Shot mit meiner neuen Drop Shot Rute (Shimano Beastmaster Drop Shot) ausprobieren.

... jetzt nur der Freundin, die ich gleich vom Bahnhof abholen, diese tolle Idee verklickern  Aber dafür drücke ich ihr eine Kamera in die Hand vielleicht stimmt sie das ja.... man darf ja noch träumen dürfen


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn die Fische nicht beißen wollen, beschäftigt man sich halt mit anderen Dingen... |rolleyes


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze mit Scholler jetzt auf Aal an.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Aal ist raus. Gut geguidet


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hammer Bild mit der Libelle.

Gerade meinen erste Drop Shot Zander dran gehabt. Zieht in eine Hänger Stelle und fest. Kurz gewartet, da zog der Zander ab aber war doppelt so schwer... und dann hängt da ein Hecht dran, der kurz vor dem Kescher ausgestiegen ist... und dann hing da noch der kleine Zander. Der Knaller, mein erster Drop Shot Fisch wurde direkt vom Hecht gepackt und fast zwei Fische auf mal  
Später habe ich noch den Hecht bekommen, 69er. Aber gut gekämpft. Und 2 Barsche noch auf Spinner.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Coole Aktion!


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach hier wird auch noch live geangelt.



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Der erste Aal ist raus. Gut geguidet



Petri daniel, holt noch was raus.
Ich werde wohl morgen wieder los.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab jetzt auch einen Aal auf 13 cm Plötz.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3 Posen gingen grad gleichzeitig ab. 
Ein schöner Aal blieb aber nur hängen.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4. Aal kam vorhin raus.


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, das hat ja mal gelohnt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster run des abends auf köfi, anschlag und nix - kacke...

15 minuten später zweiter run auf köfi, nur nicht ganz so stark wie der erste - kleiner wels...

Wieder ca. 15 minuten später, run auf wurm, anschlag, schöner wiederstand und dann im drill schnurbruch #q

Mal sehen was noch kommt...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu dem Kleinen ^^

Wahnsinn, was ein Lauf heute. 
Erst war es zäh, dann ein erster Hecht mit 74. Der stärkste den ich in der größe je hatte.
Und dann ging es los, erst noch ein Ü70 Hecht und 2 kleine Zander. Und dann später ein 55 Zander und anschließen ein 69er Zander. Hammer, das knallte heute 

Kollege hatte Bisse satt aber leider keiner hängen geblieben.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu deinem ausnahmetag #6

Mir machen grad die krabben das leben schwer und der köfi vorrat nimmt rapiede ab...


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war gestern an ner Spundwandlampe gesessen, weil wir dort die Tage vom BB gesehn haben wies geraubt hat. Gute Idee, aber mangelhafte Umsetzung. Das Licht lockt natürlich alle Fliegen der Welt an. Hab mich dann ins Auto gesetzt und statt Schwimmer die Rutenspitzen beobachtet. Dort hats in der Dämmerung 4x geraubt, 2 hab ich als große Hechte erkennen können. Biss hatte ich keinen. Hab beim Zusammenbauen dann gesehn warum: Alles voller Fisch, mehr als in jedem Forellenzuchtbecken. Ich hab gedacht ich träume.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am wasser. Nach 1,5h senken sind die angeln nun endlich im wasser. Mal sehen ob die nacht was geht.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin zokker
Petri Heil
einen schönen heißen Kaffee mit Kuchen ein kaltes dazu und dicke Dinger.
Hattes die Socken auch an beim Senken|supergri





lg nobbi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen am wasser. Nach 1,5h senken sind die angeln nun endlich im wasser. Mal sehen ob die nacht was geht.




PeHei, Zokker,


schicke Söckchen haste an...


----------



## phirania (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> PeHei, Zokker,
> 
> 
> schicke Söckchen haste an...


Sten,warst du wieder Heimlich am Tauchen.....?


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin zokker
> Petri Heil
> einen schönen heißen Kaffee mit Kuchen ein kaltes dazu und dicke Dinger.
> Hattes die Socken auch an beim Senken|supergri
> ...



Heißen kaffee und selbstgebackenen kuchen gab es schon. Kaltes gibt es heute abend und dicke dinger ??? Werde gut versorgt von den socken.


----------



## fishalex (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha sehr gut....Dann Stimmen ja die Rahmenbedingungen schonmal....für den Rest petri 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute war es nicht einfach am Wasser - richtig heiß und immer wieder starke Gewitter. Brutfischschwärme ohne Ende - Zielfisch der Barsch. Leider habe ich nur ein paar Halbstarke gesehen die immer wieder in die Schwärme gedonnert sind. Sonst nichts - kein Stachelritter für mich heute.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drücke euch die Daumen


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich ins flache gelegt. Bis jetzt noch nicht ein biss. Soll auf diesem see zz recht schlecht laufen. Mal sehen. Geiles wolkenbild ist gerade gewesen.


----------



## Darket (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Stunden am Wasser gewesen, aber zwischen den diversen Sonnenanbetern an der Stadtspree wars nicht wirklich was. Das aufregendste war der Drill eines vollgesogenen Sofakissens, welches mir beim Slippen an der Spundwand auch noch samt Twister abgerissen ist. Ach Berlin, ich liebe Dich :q


----------



## Novembermann (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Kissen 
Sitze mal wieder an der Leine. Gerade ein heftiger Biss auf Fetzen gehabt. Aber nix dran. Der erste Aal kam um 22.40 mit 70 cm. Auf Tauwurm.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri novembermann. 

Bei mir ist auch der erste raus. Abgezogen wie hexe und dann dreht er um und kommt direkt aufs boot zu. Da konnte ich dann nicht mehr warten, anschlag, hing auch. Hat doll rabatz gemacht, dann übern kescher gezogen und ab war er, aber auch im kescher. Hat gut über 80.

Es blitzt und rummelt schon wieder, genau in wetterrichtung.


----------



## ayron (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann gibts ja morgen wieder ein Klasse Foto:m

Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Saubere Sache Zokker. Weiter so.


----------



## Novembermann (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Punkt 0 Uhr - Aal 2 mit 72cm. -Freu-


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir haben "Welsmarathon".
Ein Unfugfischen zur Deziemierung des Wallerbestandes. Ganze 4 Leute haben sich angemeldet, 3 davon sind wohl zum ersten Mal auf Waller unterwegs und voll die Profis 

Jeder Wels zählt - und ich bin nicht so doof wie ich aussehe. Brauch sowieso mal wieder Räucherwelschen und hab mich also gezielt auf die Kleinen gesetzt. Simpel mit Sargblei und aufgezogenem, kleinen Köfi. Die wahrscheinlichkeit gezielt nen großen zu fangen in den paar Stinden schätze ich gegen 0, ein kleiner aber is nich unwahrscheinlich.
Und siehe da, der erste is schon eingesackt.
Mal sehn ob er "vergoldet" wird 






Oh, und nebenbei hab ich mal endlich die Möglichkeit Kamberkrebse als DS-Köder für den Herbst zu sammeln. 15 Stück hab ich schon


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen erfolgreichen am Wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben nen Aal mim Kescher beim Krebssammeln erwischt


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Saubere Sache. Wie hast das denn geschafft


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad 30 cm Brassen aus den Fluten der Fulda geholt :-D Freu mich wie Bolle, fang schließlich selten genug was


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Saubere Sache. Wie hast das denn geschafft




An der einen Stelle an der ich Krebse sammel war kein einziger Krebs mehr. Also n weng rumgeguckt und siehe da, da schlängelt sich ein Krebsfresser. Licht hat den gar nicht gestört. Kescher vorsichtig vor dem Kopf platziert und ihm mit einem Stecken in den Hintern gepiekst. Der is fast durch den Kescher durch geschossen


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum aal, waller und plieten. Bei mir kam nichts mehr, nicht mal ein biss. Ist wirklich nicht viel los auf diesem see. Jetzt wird noch gefrühstückt und dann gehts ab nach hause.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Trollwut. Schade Zokker aber du hast es wenigstens versucht


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach, das wird auch wieder besser, zokker.
bitte, Daniel.

Mein Monsterwaller is der erste Platz :vik:

Im Magen hatte er einen ca. 12cm Aal. Allerdings besetzen wir keine Aale in der Größe und der See is komplett abgeschlossen ;+;+


----------



## ayron (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War er gut erhalten?


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> War er gut erhalten?



Mittelmäßig. War auf jeden Fall erkennbar, dass es kein Wurm war. Macimal kleine ringelnatter könnte noch sein, schließe ich aber eher aus.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Schade Zokker aber du hast es wenigstens versucht





Trollwut schrieb:


> Ach, das wird auch wieder besser, zokker.
> 
> Danke, aber ihr braucht mir keinen Trost spenden, bin mit dem einen Aal auch zufrieden.
> 
> Im Magen hatte er einen ca. 12cm Aal. Allerdings besetzen wir keine Aale in der Größe und der See is komplett abgeschlossen ;+;+



Aal geht schlecht? - man kann ihn schon mit Kescher fangen? - bei uns hat heute Morgen was gelaicht (kein Witz)?

Ich glaube der Aal laicht gerade. Bei euch hat er das wohl schon letztes Jahr.


----------



## Trollwut (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Aal geht schlecht? - man kann ihn schon mit Kescher fangen? - bei uns hat heute Morgen was gelaicht (kein Witz)?
> 
> Ich glaube der Aal laicht gerade. Bei euch hat er das wohl schon letztes Jahr.




Ich hab so nen kleinen Aal vor 3 Jahren schon mal am Ufer im See gesehn. Irgendwo müssen die ja herkommen?
Mal sehn, vllt schaff ich am Dienstag nochmal nen nächtlichen Ansitz


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Ahnung wie weit das Wasser von weitern Gewässern entfernt ist, die Tiere können ja wandern. Aber das mit dem Aal laichen war wohl nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie weit das Wasser von weitern Gewässern entfernt ist, die Tiere können ja wandern. Aber das mit dem Aal laichen war wohl nicht ernst gemeint, oder?



Wandern können die bestimmt nicht, nur schlängeln.

Und mit dem Laichen: ja ja das meine ich ernst, Sargassosee ist doch Quatsch. 

"aale kommen aus der vergattung mit den schlangen, oder aus dem bloßen schlamm, oder aus todten äsern."(Fritschen 1721)
Das ist ja wohl logischer.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Verstehe nur Bahnhof grad


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Richtig, Zokker! Schließlich war selbst Aristoteles der Meinung,  die Dinger entstünden spontan aus Schlamm.
Sargassosee.. totaler Schwachfug.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin nochmal rausgefahren. Diesmal der große see.


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich denk du musst weit weg zur Arbeit.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab den arbeitsbeginn mal auf di verschoben. Mo hab ich immer so wenig lust.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Deutlich über 80cm.


----------



## Jose (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab den arbeitsbeginn mal auf di verschoben. Mo hab ich immer so wenig lust.




männo, bisse nickelig. schaff die doch ganz ab ...


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wettervorhersage kannste auch knicken. Es schüttet, laut regenradar noch 1h. Als ich los bin sagte die regenvorhersage noch: kommt nix mehr. Dafür ist der wind aber noch nicht so doll, soll nämich noch ganz schön ruppig werden.


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal gerade 50cm und schon köfis von 12-13cm weghauen. Schwimmt wieder der fresssack.


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri Zokker. Da bekomme ich doch gleich wieder Lust auf nen Ansitz.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab den arbeitsbeginn mal auf di verschoben. Mo hab ich immer so wenig lust.


Gute Entscheidung und Petri zu den Schlangen #6

Gestern war auch wieder geil.
Erst mit einem Hecht begonnen bin ich dann auf Zander Jagd gegangen. Am Ende waren wir zu dritt und ich habe 6 zu 0 abgeräumt. Richtig geil gewesen und auch - für unsere Gegend - gute Exemplare bis 61cm dabei gewesen.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz an unserer alten wallerstelle und häng ganz altmodisch n köfi mit grundblei rein. Hatte schon zu anfang köfimangel, weil erst spät ans wssser gekommen. Jetzt hat sich so n blöder aal die grundel geschnappt. N zweiten biss hatte ich auch schon, is aber irgendwo rein und dann abgerissen. Tippe auf aal. Jetzt hab ich 2 bestückte ruten und ne halbe ukel übrig. Wenns so weitergeht ksnn ich schon wieder mim zampacken anfangen :/


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum will man Zander fangen, fängt man die Burschen. Der vermeintliche Fehlbeißer ist verhaftet!
Hatte noch 4 andere Bisse, die genau so verliefen, bei denen aber nix hing. Irgendwann wusste ich dann wann ich anzuschlagen hab!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, geht doch


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri trollwut.
Zielfisch zwar verfehlt aber die kleinen welse sind doch auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

Der is auch im Froster gelandet, gibt mal wieder Räuchergut. Wobei die Betonung auf gut liegt. Eigentlich wollt ich mich heute lediglich nochmal an die Stelle von gestern setzten. Kollege wollte aber unbedingt nochmal mim Belly raus. Kurzum, am Ende hatte er ne Fehlattacke von nem auf nen Popper und sonst auf Dropshot n paar Bisse. Ich hab ihm nen kleinen Zander und 5 Barsche vis ca 40cm vor die Nase gelegt. Er hat schon gemeint, es is gut dass ich jetzt erstmal für n paar Wochen nicht mehr zum Angeln komm


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

Schon wieder zwei fehlbisse -.-
Ziehn viel Schnur runter und wenn ich dann nach 1-3 minuten anschlage, schlag ich gegen heiße luft.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich will keinen blöden Aal


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

Wenn euch mein Geposte nervt sagt ihr hoffentlich Bescheid!
Aal schwimmt wieder, war gut gehakt und keiner wollte ihn.
Eben wieder n guten Biss gehabt. Schnur genommen, nach n paar Metern kurz stehen geblieben. Rund 20Sekunden nach dem erneuten Anlaufen schlag ich an - wieder nix. Beim einholen der Montage war dann der aufgefädelte! Fischfetzen weg. Wie geht das denn bitte?
Die Stelle wird mir mehr und mehr suspekt!


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum zander zu den barschen und zum aal.  Das was dir die köfis klaut und die fehlbisse verursacht, wird du auch noch rausbekommen. Du nervst mich nicht im geringsten. Lese deine beiträge sehr gerne.
Gruß aus reutlingen


----------



## Michael2711 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen lese deine Beiträge auch gerne ! Und petri zu den fischen


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht mir genau so. Ohne dich wäre das Forum ne ganze Ecke langweiliger. Weiter so #6


----------



## hecht99 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Trollwut,

 du angelst ja mit relativ kleinen Fischfetzen. Fädel den doch mal nicht auf sondern fisch mit einem offenen Haken. Nach fünf Meter verpasst du ihm eine.


----------



## Heiko74 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht Wollhandkrabben?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krebs oder Krabbe hätte ich aber auch vermutet... Petri zu den Fängen! #6


----------



## doc_haemmer (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schon wieder zwei fehlbisse -.-
> Ziehn viel Schnur runter und wenn ich dann nach *1-3 minuten anschlage*, schlag ich gegen heiße luft.



Das ist aber ein bißchen mehr wie der bekannte Zug an der Zigarette 

Weiss schon wie es gemeint war - keine Angst 

Poste nur weiter, macht den Thread ja interessant :g


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte nur sicher gehn  




hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut,
> 
> du angelst ja mit relativ kleinen Fischfetzen. Fädel den doch mal nicht auf sondern fisch mit einem offenen Haken. Nach fünf Meter verpasst du ihm eine.



Das wirkt nur so, das war n ca. 85er Aal und der Fetzen is da noch rund zusammengezogen. Haben bestimmt 10cm Länge.
Ein Kollege hatte vor 20 Jahren mal ein ähnliches Phänomen auf Zander. 3 Köfis hat es ihn gekostet, dann einen Drilling in den Fischrücken gehängt und nen Hecht über 1m gefangen.
Werde beim nächsten mal auch einen Drilling probieren, nur mit einer Fluke in das Fischstück gehakt.




Aalredl schrieb:


> Krebs oder Krabbe hätte ich aber auch vermutet... Petri zu den Fängen! #6



Krabben haben wir hier nicht. Vor 10 Jahren hat mein Opa ab und an Amerikaner in der Reuse gehabt, die letzten Jahre dann gar nicht mehr, fallen also wohl auch raus. Zumal die grundeln da auch den letzten beim Häuten erwischen glaube ich.
Zumal glaube ich weder Krebs noch Grundel noch Krabbe teilweise 30m von der Rolle ziehen. Hab die Schnur immer über nen Gummi bzw. Kabelbinder am Blank um auch bei harten Bissen keinen Fisch zu vergraulen. Beim Biss geb ich dann langsam Schnur, je nach Zug. Hatte vorgestern die ersten Bisse recht früh angeschlagen und nachdem das nichts geworden ist immer länger gewartet.

Hatte gestern Abend noch einen "Biss". Hat leicht geklingelt, aber nichts abgezogen, dachte also an Treibgut. 5 Min später aber nochmal, ein wenig rabiater. Und dann kam wieder nichts.

Bin gegen halb 3 heim, nachdem ich im Stuhl eingepennt bin und anschließend von regem Tiertreiben geweckt wurde. War mir nicht ganz geheuer, nachdem ich allein in der Pampa, mindestens 2km vom nächsten Ort weg war. Irgendwelche Gesellen mit hellen Augen sind um mich rumgeschlichen und waren am Wasser, tippe auf Waschbären. Am anderen Ufer is was großes ins Wasser gehüpft, erst rascheln und brechende Äste, dann ein Platschen. Wasserratten oder Bisam die übers Wasser schwimmen und permanent Mäuse und Ratten um mich rum. Bin zwar nicht der ängstliche Kerl, aber das hat mir dann gereicht :m

Jetzt kommt erstmal Norwegen, dann Festival, dann kann ich frühstens am 9. der 10. August nochmal los. Und dann wieder ne Woche Pause


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt erstmal Norwegen, dann Festival, dann kann ich frühstens am 9. der 10. August nochmal los. Und dann wieder ne Woche Pause



Wenn du das Inferno Festival in Norwegen besuchen würdest hättest du zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen und hättest früher wieder losziehen können.
Was lernen wir daraus? Planung ist das halbe Angeln |supergri


----------



## JasonP (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt erstmal Norwegen, dann Festival, dann kann ich frühstens am 9. der 10. August nochmal los. Und dann wieder ne Woche Pause



Wenn ich nur halb soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen könnte wie du, wäre ich schon glücklich.

So oft wie du hier neue Bilder postest, dass schaff ich nichtmal in nem ganzen Jahr :c


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JasonP schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur halb soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen könnte wie du, wäre ich schon glücklich.
> 
> So oft wie du hier neue Bilder postest, dass schaff ich nichtmal in nem ganzen Jahr :c



Ich geh halt teilweise auch für 1,5 Stunden los und habs nich so weit zum Wasser. Barschrute auf den Rücken gespannt, Bauchtasche in den Kofer geschmissen und mim Motorrad ans Wasser. Is zwar immer nervig unter Zeitdruck zu angeln, aber geht, wenn man es will #6


----------



## Cassero75 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In Norwegen war ich in diesem Jahr auch gewesen.  Echt geil. 

Wenn jemand einen kleinen Film von unserem Trip schauen möchte, hier der Link. Gruß Chris 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FSvxDvIQfXM


----------



## Cassero75 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achso, ich bin der mit Glatze.


----------



## Cassero75 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und Jogginghose. ( Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass die anderen auch sehr wenig Haare haben)


----------



## Darket (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Jetzt kommt erstmal Norwegen, dann Festival, dann kann ich frühstens am 9. der 10. August nochmal los. Und dann wieder ne Woche Pause


Ich bin glaube ich nicht allzu vermessen, wenn ich beim Festival da auf diesen kleinen norddeutschen Ort tippe, von dem nie ein Mensch außerhalb des Landkreises Steinburg jemals gehört hätte, wäre da nicht ein mal im Jahr besagte klitzekleine Veranstaltung von ein paar Zehntausend betrunkenen Verrückten? :q

Zum Thema: Heute früh Feierabend gemacht und den Nachmittag mit Spinnrute in völliger Erfolglosigkeit am Wasser verbracht. Es hat hin und wieder geraubt, es gab sogar springende Räuber, aber ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass sie mir im Flug jedes mal die Mittelflosse gezeigt haben.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich bin glaube ich nicht allzu vermessen, wenn ich beim Festival da auf diesen kleinen norddeutschen Ort tippe, von dem nie ein Mensch außerhalb des Landkreises Steinburg jemals gehört hätte, wäre da nicht ein mal im Jahr besagte klitzekleine Veranstaltung von ein paar Zehntausend betrunkenen Verrückten? :q



Nein, damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Stimmt überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem überein, was es mal dagestellt hat. Das ist nicht meine Metalwelt 

Ich fahr jetzt doch nochmal raus, 2 Stunden spinnen


----------



## Darket (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Nein, damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Stimmt überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem überein, was es mal dagestellt hat. Das ist nicht meine Metalwelt


Als alter Gotenrocker kann ich mir zum konkreten Falle kein Urteil erlauben, weil ich nie da war. Aber das Grundproblem ist doch bei den entsprechenden Großveranstaltungen immer gegeben.

Ich war auch am überlegen nochmal loszuziehen, aber zum einen bin ich ganz schön durch und zum anderen zieht hier glaube ich grade ein Gewitter auf. Ich lass das für heute besser.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nein, damit kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Stimmt überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem überein, was es mal dagestellt hat. Das ist nicht meine Metalwelt


Dann Party.San 


> Ich fahr jetzt doch nochmal raus, 2 Stunden spinnen



Petri Heil, fette Beute und eine Prise Neid


----------



## Trollwut (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War leider nichts. Aber das Wasser hat gekocht, unglaublich wie viele Fisc he der main doch beherbergt. Man hätte meinen können es regnet noch, so viele Fische waren wegen dem kurz vorher durchgezogenen Gewitter an der Oberfläche. 3-4x hat auch was geraubt, aber Biss hab ich keinen bekommen.
Egal, war wirklich interessant zu sehen, was da abging


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War zwar nicht der Zielfisch aber ein sehr freudiger Fang :k


----------



## stefan85 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seid 6 Uhr am Wasser und es geht nix ! 
Nur die Cormorane fangen Fisch !


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In Kiel am Hafen. Die Tiere fressen Algen oder Schnecken/Muscheln von der Wand und sehn Graskarpfen/Döbeln recht ähnlich. Was sind das für Fische?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin 
Trollwut
bist du in Kiel? sind die Meeräschen schon da|wavey:


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> In Kiel am Hafen. Die Tiere fressen Algen oder Schnecken/Muscheln von der Wand und sehn Graskarpfen/Döbeln recht ähnlich. Was sind das für Fische?



Meeräschen.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, aber nur auf der Durchreise, morgen gehts nach Norge, Kreuzfahrt.
Laut google Bildersuche sins tatsächlich Meeräschen. Fette Viecher!


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mach Morgen die Lucken dicht, gibt Storm und auf der Ostsee sind die Wellen kurz|wavey:


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wünsche Dir auch eine lustige Überfahrt. Bei Sturm machts besonders Spass. 
Bin mal nach DK bei Sturm mit der Fähre. Warum wir auslaufen durften ist mir heute noch ein Rätsel. Als wir in Gedser ankamen waren alle Regale leer. Pafümerie, Shop nichts mehr in den Regalen. Im Shop schwappte Rotwein hin und her. Eine volle Palette ist  einfach umgekippt. War meine schönste Überfahrt.

Gruß und viel Spass in Norge


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze heute wieder ganz spontan mit Scholler an. Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denn holt mal was raus. Ich will morgenfrüh Bilder sehen.

Petri Heil


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaube die Chancen stehen schlecht. Es ist kalt und windig und zu allem Überfluss haben wir unsere Kescher vergessen. Schande übers Haupt.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erstes Foto ist schon gemacht.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir auch eine lustige Überfahrt. Bei Sturm machts besonders Spass.
> Bin mal nach DK bei Sturm mit der Fähre. Warum wir auslaufen durften ist mir heute noch ein Rätsel. Als wir in Gedser ankamen waren alle Regale leer. Pafümerie, Shop nichts mehr in den Regalen. Im Shop schwappte Rotwein hin und her. Eine volle Palette ist  einfach umgekippt. War meine schönste Überfahrt.
> 
> Gruß und viel Spass in Norge




Glaube nicht, dass man auf dieser Fähre besonders viel merkt


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Moin
Trollwut

Der Sturm hat sich verzogen kommt erst Morgen Abend|wavey:

Viel Spaß  Reise Reise


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs. Wir lesen uns. Solange genieße ich das All-inclusive Getränkepaket


----------



## phirania (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke Jungs. Wir lesen uns. Solange genieße ich das All-inclusive Getränkepaket



Immer das selbe,und hinterher die Fische Füttern...:q:q:q


----------



## JasonP (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So hat wenigstens jeder was von All-inclusive Paket |supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach einem kurzweiligen Nachmittagsansitz mit einem Kollegen (Eine Minibarbe die mit Grüßen am die Frau Mama zurückgesetzt wurde, zwei Barben im drill verloren, einmal ist das neue Vorfach (angelspezi feeder 12) am knoten gerissen und das andere mal schlitzte die vermutlich maßige barbe vorm kescher aus. Jetzt geht es mit Fischfetzen, leber und tauwurm an "unserer" Stelle auf Aaljagd und zum Ködercontest ^^ hab einen futterkorb mit Fischfetzen gefüllt und diese rute eher in Richtung strömung geworfen um eine möglichst grosse lockwirkung zu haben die andere liegt ebenfalls mit fisch 2 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Ich bin bereit


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war es die letzten Tage jetzt ziemlich schwer. Aber dennoch habe ich noch jeden Tag einen Trost-Zander gefangen. Und damit bin ich dann doch sehr zufrieden. Der gestern hatte 53, was für unsere Gegend dann ein netter Zander ist. Ü70 gibt es da eher selten.

Noch 2 Zander, dann habe ich sogar meine Hecht-Fänge übertroffen und jetzt schon die Zander-Fänge aus dem letzten Jahr. Und das alles in den letzte 3 Wochen. Das freut mich


----------



## JasonP (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum ist trollwut im Urlaub, wird es hier ganz schön still |supergri


----------



## Daniel SN (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JasonP schrieb:


> Kaum ist trollwut im Urlaub, wird es hier ganz schön still |supergri



Dann musst du mehr angeln gehen Jason. #h


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Junge wird doch wohl nicht über Bord gegangen sein..?
Nun ja,man weiß ja nicht wie voll die Bordbar war.|rolleyes


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Der Junge wird doch wohl nicht über Bord gegangen sein..?


Der Gute ist ja noch ein paar Tage in Norwegen 

Mal schauen, will heute Abend noch los. Wenn alles klappt, dann gibt es nen Zander-Bildchen damit es hier nicht zu langweilig wird.

Nach 2 Tagen ohne Angeln bekomme ich so langsam Entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## Aleksii (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann überwinde ich mich mal und poste auch ne Fangmeldung.. 

Gestern Abend spontan am Wasser gewesen um an den Buhnen paar Zettis nachzustellen..

Die Bedingungen waren alles andere als gut, sehr viel Wind und Kraut im Wasser, als Bonus gab es Regen aber Poncho sei dank kein Problem..

Einige schöne Stachelritter konnte ich dennoch überlisten und zum Schluss gab es noch meinen ersten Rapfen, letzer Wurf an die Strömungskante, 2 Kurbelumdrehungen und BAM...

Hat schön Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, die Sprünge waren auch schön anzusehen.. Als er dann in Sichtweite war, hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt.. |rolleyes


----------



## fishalex (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber,  petri zum schönen rapfen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novembermann (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fisch, Petri!

Ich hoffe dieses Wochenende hier wieder etwas posten zu können. Am letzten gab es ja nur Kleinkramm bei mir. #c


----------



## Darket (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hoffe heute Abend nochmal zwei, drei Stündchen ans Wasser zu kommen und dann auch was zu berichten zu haben. Hatte meine schöne neue Yasei Aspius bislang nur ein mal am Wasser und hab da dann auch noch ordentlich abgeschneidert...trotz zwei schöner Rapfenbisse.


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri schöner Rapfen.
Wie siehts denn mit dem Wasserstand aus immer noch Niedrichwasser am Rhein.?


----------



## Aleksii (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri schöner Rapfen.
> Wie siehts denn mit dem Wasserstand aus immer noch Niedrichwasser am Rhein.?



Petri Dank, lecker war er auch noch.. #6

Ja, immer noch Niedrigwasser aber ich komm ganz gut klar damit.. |rolleyes


----------



## Aleksii (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachdem ich beim ersten mal in Köln letztens abgeschneidert habe, geht's heute wieder Abends dahin..

Muss mir nur paar interessantere Stellen finden, schauen was Google Maps mir rausspuckt.. 

Morgen früh hoffentlich eine Fangmeldung.. 

-Alex


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wat war das gestern ein Wetter >.<

Ständig starke Regenschauer und ein Wind, der mir teils fast die Rute aus der Hand gehauen hat.

Insgesamt hatte ich nur 2 Bisse, wovon ein Kollege direkt ausgestiegen ist. Ich dachte es wäre ein Hecht, Kollege der direkt drüber stand und den Fisch gut sehen konnte, hat dann einen Ü45 Barsch gesehen. 

Kurz darauf hat er mit Fluo einen Hecht verloren. Und ich hatte ihm das mehrfach gesagt, dass er da einen Hecht an die Leine bekommen wird. -.-'

Ätzender Angeltag bei dem man keinerlei Ködergefühl hatte, dafür umso mehr Abrisse. Aber wer nicht am Wasser ist, der fängt auch nicht.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch pladderd's, ist ja auch noch ein wenig zeit. Wird im westen schon ein wenig hell. Mal sehen ob die aale bei dem schietwetter beißen. Zz 14 grad und bht 5 bei uns.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ... Zz 14 grad und bht 5 bei uns.



BH kenn ich, was issen "bht" die temperatur desselben?

dann tät ich sagen tun, zokker, bei 5 läuft nix :m


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vertippt, bft soll's heißen.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Vertippt, bft soll's heißen.


auch schade: bh am wasser... :m


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht bei dem wetter. Angeln sind scharf. Es regnet und stürm wie hexe. 
Auf fotos sieht alles so schön aus.
Rund 200m vom boot weg sind schaumkronen auf den wellen.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenigstens etwas scharfes für uns weicheier zuhause, fern vom wasser...

tight lines #6


----------



## aelos (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin liebe Nachtangelkamwraden bin auch auf Schleicherjagt endlich mal wieder.. Um 22:00 Uhr hat's das erste mal geklingelt und der zweite Biss lies nicht auf sich warten [emoji1][emoji123]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Moin liebe Nachtangelkamwraden...


contradictio in se


nää näää, 
" Moin" und Nachtangler...

da lob ich mir doch die 5er BHs...


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo aelos
Ich wünsche dir einem fetten aal, petri.

Jose muß irgentwas mit den hormonen heute haben.

Bei mir noch nicht ein biss. Angel aber auch mit fisch.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fahr rein. Nix los.


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke ich kann's nicht Glauben danke für die wünsche die haben geholfen eine. Fetten 80ziger und drei weitere schöne Räucheraale sind im Eimer und das bei nackten Vollmond. Die Bisse gingen um 22:00 Uhr los bis 23:30 jetzt im Moment ist es gerade ruhig ich Angel mit Tauwürmer. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen.

Komm grad vom Rhein zurück.
Schön bewölkt.

Wenn die Eintagsfliegen raus kommen, dauert es nicht lang und die Fledermäuse sind auch am Start. Meist folgen die Vampire unter Wasser und gehen ebenfalls auf die Jagd.

Hat dann nicht lang gedauert





Kurz danach noch einer ausgeschlitzt.

Aber die Lampe da oben ging an und hat es taghell gemacht, ruck zuck war es still unter und über Wasser und bald war keine Wolke mehr am Himmel.





Nur die Eintagsfliegen flatterten noch umher.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri aelos und hanzz, das hat ja noch gut geklappt. 
Aelos, da kommt bestimmt noch eine beißphase, kurz bevor es hell wird.


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es hat sich noch eine Schlange dazu gesellt .. Ja das vermute ich auch zocker danke 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warum kann ich keine Bilder mehr senden.. Alles neu hier oder was? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch eine..[emoji123]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Nr. 5 und 6. Da geht noch was. 
Solch eine Aalnacht hab ich hier das ganze Jahr noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Aleksii (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern Abend auch von 22 bis 1 Uhr am Wasser gewesen..

Der Westwind war etwas nervig und hat die Würfe halb abgebremst..

Dennoch konnte ich 2 Schöne Zander landen.. #6


----------



## Heiko74 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, 

heute morgen nen 62er Hecht auf GuFi in der Weser beim Zanderangeln .

Gruß Heiko


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze heute mal von Land aus an. Mit Boot hab ich keine Lust. Glaube nicht das was beißt aber die liebe Seele hat ruh.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist das ein Scheich.  Neues Handy und kann keine Fotos mehr Posten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jetzt geht's.  Ich will das alte tapatalk wieder haben.[emoji22]


----------



## Carper95 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit wochen das erste mal wieder am wasser 
Mal gucken was so eht die nacht am besten wär es beisst erst morgens damit ich durchschlafen kann nach der langen klausurphase

Viel erfolg zokker


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch. Hier ist Totentanz. Alt werde ich hier nicht.


----------



## Carper95 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ählich tagsüer schön warm aber jetzt wirds so langsam doch heftig kalt für ende juli
Die karpfenruten liegen still und ähnlich siehts an der raubfischeute aus
Während ich aufgebaut habe hat mein bruder der sack 5 barsche und n kleinen hecht erwischt
Das gibt zumindest hoffnung fürs spinnen morgen früh 
Aber karpfen hat sich bisher nix getan am see bei den anderen is auch nix los..


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich Sitz hier mit Thermohose und drei Jacken an. Soll bis 5 Grad runtergehen.


----------



## Carper95 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Manchmal hat es vorteile ei. Karpfenangler zu sein
Ich lieg schön kuschlig im schlafsack und warte auf die fische
Allerdings bin ich froh meine mütze mtgenommen zu haben auch wenn ich es nicht erwartet hätte^^
Aber wenn es nachts so kalt ist wird der morgen für gewöhnlich umso schöner aufgeund des nebels


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Richtig. Aber wenn ich die Schnauze voll habe schnapp ich mein Gerödel und bin in 10 min weg. Dafür kannst du aber schön am Wasser schlafen. Das morgens aufstehen stelle ich mir aber schrecklich vor.


----------



## Carper95 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hast du recht aber ich will ja gar nicht weg vom wasser im gegenteil wenn die vorräte reichen will ich bis mittwoch hier bleiben um mich auf Meine semesterferien einzustimmen
Morgens aufstehen ist nur ein problem wenn man zuhause ist und zum wasser will
Wenn man aber aufwacht und achon am wasser ist ist es traumhaft


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist seit über eine Woche wieder sehr zäh. Kaum Bisse und noch weniger Fisch. Aber heute dann wenigstens einen kleinen Zander. Damit bin ich ganz zufrieden. Hoffentlich wird es morgen besser. 

Die ganzen Tage waren ja nur Sturm und Regen. Und heute endlich wieder ruhig und richtig schön. Nur die Zander müssen wieder beißen. 

Mal schauen was morgen geht. Keine Ahnung wo es in die Niederlande hin geht. Früh aufstehen ist angesagt.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluß aus ich bin weg.


----------



## fishalex (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heut mal n bissle auf kanalkarpfen aus...bisher noch nix. Mal schauen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carper95 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel erfolg denen die am wasser sind 
Heute morgen noch n 20 pfd schuppi auf den boilie nach eigenem rezept die ch das erste mal dabei habe 
Raubfische haben sich nicht blicken lassen weder stationär nachts noch morgens beim spinnen:/


----------



## fishalex (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri[emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishalex (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bin au wieder zuhause, war nur ein kurzansitz...wiedermal verrückt heute, auf frolic und boilie drei mal richtig in die Rute gehauen und kurz gerannt, bis ich da war aber jedesmal weg....Einmal kurzer Kontakt und es hing eine schuppe am haken....sah aus wie von nem großen döbel. Deshalb hab ich eine feederrute mit einem maiskorn raus. Kurze Zeit später ganz leichtes zupfen, Anschlag...aufeinmal starker widerstand. Hängt n zehn Pfund spiegler....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser.  Wetter ist ja wieder sommerlich. Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man man man. Geht ja gut los.


----------



## Novembermann (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, sieht doch gut aus.._.

apropos geht gut los, ich geh`auch gleich los, mal sehen was so kommt. 
_


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt können Sie kommen. Liege an einer neuen Stelle.  Fast kein Netz hier, reines Geduldsspiel.


----------



## Zerdan (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Bild!! und gibts schon was?  auf was gehst du, mit was?  und wo^^  danke dir


----------



## Zerdan (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Bild! Auf was angelst du denn? mit welchem Köder? und wo?  danke


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zerdan schrieb:


> Schönes Bild! Auf was angelst du denn? mit welchem Köder? und wo?  danke


Du bist aber neugierig. Ich Angel auf Aal, mit Fisch, in einem See in MSE den du bestimmt nicht kennst.


----------



## Zerdan (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tut mir leid... :S ... hast du schon einen bekommen?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri in die Runde... |supergri

Sitz jetz seid drei Stunden an der Elbe, fischmäßig tut sich gar nichts... 

Vor 45 Minuten gingen auf der anderen Elbseite zwei Sirenen, dann hörte man immer den Notstromer der Feuerwehr laufen und jetz kommt ein Helikopter dazu... hat bestimmt doll gekracht... |bigeyes


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö, ich sag dann schon Bescheid.


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Daniel,  das hatte bestimmt noch gefehlt. Schöner Aal hatte eben mal nachgemessen wieviel Schnur ich noch auf der Rolle habe. Ist der abgegangen. So um die 90 hat er.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum schönen Aal 

War heute wieder ein druchwachsener Tag.
2 Touren standen an. Insgesamt wieder 14 Stunden fischen aber mit 2 Stunden Pause.
Die erste Tour voll abgeschneidert. Kollege hatte 1 Barsch und Hecht. Und als ich gerade weg war, da ruft er an. 51er Barsch 

Auf dem Rückweg noch eine Stelle auf Zander angefahren. Letzter Wurf dann ein Hecht. Immerhin. Dann einkaufen und zweite Tour. Direkt mit einem guten Ü30 Barsch angegangen und dann ewig nichts. Erst spät ging es dann los. Ein Zander nach dem anderen gebissen. Am Ende 4 Zander. Was ein hammer Ende.
Nur zu Schade das es nun das dritte Mal ist, dass der Kollege keinen Zander fing.

Toller Tag.

Morgen nächste Tour


----------



## zokker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch Petrì Bieberpelz, ihr macht ja Touren, wäre mir zu stressig. 
51 Barsch ist ja mal ne ansage. Petrì deinem Kollegen.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade vom Strandfest zurück, voll wie Rotze und habe mit müh und Not noch die Grundmontage ins  Wasser bekommen. Lege mich jetzt ins Zelt  und schlafe mir den Rum aus den Kopf. Für die Meldung, fünf Minuten gebraucht.


----------



## Novembermann (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Euch.
90 er Aal ist schon gewaltig. 
Nach einer Tüte und einem Stock hab ich nun auch meinen  Aal.  Denke um 70cm. Bilder morgen.


----------



## zokker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Tüte, zum Stock und zum Aal.

Ich hatte noch 2 Bisse. Denen war der Köfi bestimmt zu groß.

 Rote Socke hatte Kaffee gekocht.


----------



## Carper95 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen die unterwegs sind ich hatte seit gestern abend 2 aussteiger n brassen vorm kescherr verloren und dann heute morgen n 26 pfund spiegler.
Spiegler vom boot gedrillt während des beginnenden sonnenaufgangs.
Dafür geh ich ans wasser
Leider hat immer noch kein raubfisch meinen köfi vernascht
Aber hab gestern einen aal fast von hand gefüttert der in der steinpackung saß auch mal was neues


----------



## Zerdan (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden!


----------



## zokker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So wieder zu hause. 
Hab noch ein paar Köfis für heute Abend gesenkt. Die Erntekapitäne sind voll im Einsatz.


----------



## Daniel SN (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Bursche Zokker. Ich bin jetzt auch mit dem Umzug im groben durch. Hoffe wenn hier in den nächsten Wochen alles durch ist das ich dann auch mal wieder zum Angeln komme. Auch wenn die Wege jetzt deutlich länger sind


----------



## zokker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fahr nochmal auf'n See.


----------



## zokker (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Zerdan (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

viel Erfolg!!


----------



## zandertex (2. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Angeln scharf.





schleppst du nicht etwas zu schnell?


----------



## zokker (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Ein Sportaal hat eben gebissen, so um die 60cm.


----------



## Carper95 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri
Bei mir bisher heute abend nur ein brassen gerade eben aber beim spinnen vorhin einen kleinen hecht und einen 20cm barsch erwischt
So langsam bekomm ich den dreh wieder raus


----------



## zokker (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder zu hause. Der Aal schwimmt wieder. 
Ich wünsche dir noch was Carper95. Petri Heil


----------



## Slick (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs 3 Aale.






Grüße


----------



## Carper95 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri slick
Irgendwann werd ich auch mal n aal erwischen habs paar mal versucht nie was erwischt und dann wieder aufgegeben
Unruhige nacht viel fischaktivität aber auch viele brassen daher viele piepser über die nacht
Um 4 ist mit noch einer ausgeschlitzt direkt nach dem anheben der rute war also nicht richtig gehakt-->
Neues rig dran
Um 7 kam dann ein schöner schuppi von etwas über 20 pfund


----------



## zokker (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Slick, 3 unterschiedlich gefärbte Aale, ist ja kurios.

Petri zum Karpfen Carper95.


----------



## Slick (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Carper95


Petri Dank zokker

Die sind aus dem Main(unterschiedliche Reviere).Die konnten meinen Würmern nicht widerstehen. 


Grüße


----------



## Zerdan (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri   wie groß waren denn deine 3 Aale?


----------



## mehmetayhan376 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

60 bis knapp 80 cm

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zerdan (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallooo, kennt sich vielleicht jemand mit der Peene in Anklam aus? Gibt es dort Zander und lohnt es sich dort, zu versuchen sie zu erwischen? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe !


----------



## Zerdan (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh falscher Thread... sorry


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch Jungs. Schöne Schleicher die ihr dort überlistet habt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri in die Runde... 

Nachdem wir heute eines unserer Aufzuchtsgewässer (siehe Bild) Not - Abfischen mussten wegen des geringen Wasserstandes und der extremen Temperaturen, versuch ich es die Nacht auf Karpfen... Hoffe es geht was... 

Noch wer aktiv?? |supergri


----------



## Darket (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Abend zur besten Zeit beim Feedern an ner super Stelle mit nem Kumpel. Verschiedene Köder, unterschiedliches Futter und es ging original nichts. Ich hätte zwei kleine Zupfer, mein Kumpel nen kleinen Brassen beim Landen verloren, sonst wirklich nix. #d


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat es am Morgen doch noch geklappt mit diesem schönen Spiegler nachdem mich die Brassen nicht schlafen lassen wollten... 

Euch allen einen schönen Diensttag


----------



## bombe20 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sende Grüße aus dem Urlaub am lankensee in Brandenburg. Die beiden Jungs missbrauchen ihre angeln als stippe und holen einen Minibarsch nach dem anderen raus. Und ich habe alle Hände voll zu tun, die Montagen zu entwirren. Die Frau verlangt aber nach größerem Fisch. Wenn die Damen, sie sind gerade unterwegs, wieder zurück sind, darf ich dann mal mit der Spinne los. Mal sehen, was hier so geht.


----------



## JasonP (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann sieh mal zu, dass du was großes fängst. Es gibt fast nichts schlimmeres als hungrige Damen


----------



## Zerdan (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenn man mal absieht von noch mehr hungrigen Damen


----------



## fichingjohn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade an einem altarm der Elbe mit feeder und wikelpiker Rute außer ein par kleine Bisse habe ich noch nichts gefangen bin schohn seid 4 stunden da wollte noch bisschen bleiben aber jezt regnet es 

L g John


----------



## fichingjohn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Slick (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Der erste Fisch.


----------



## fichingjohn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petrie


----------



## Slick (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank

Ein 70-80 cm Aal gabs vorhin.

Bild bekomme ich gerade nicht hochgeladen.


----------



## fichingjohn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petrie zum aal 

wo bist du ?


----------



## Slick (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank

Am Main[emoji3] 






Endlich

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carper95 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri allen am wasser
Ich konnte heute einen schuppi von 38pfund auf die matte legen 
Win weiterer fisch ist leider im kraut verloren gegangen hab aber abgesehen von blei unf fisch alles bekommen also schwimmt der fisch ohne piercing
Der erste ansitz mit meinen neuen boilies hat zwar nicht besoders viele aber dafür sehr achöne fische ans bNd gebracht ich bin echt begeistert
Ruten sind wieder scharf vllt geht ja noch wS bevor ich morgen abbaue
Viel erfolg euch für die nacht


----------



## fichingjohn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petrie


----------



## Slick (4. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Karpfen


----------



## bombe20 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachdem die Jungs die Pose nicht mehr gesehen haben und ein Gewitter aufgezogen ist, durfte ich endlich angeln. Was sind die Brandenburger Aale doch für pussies?!  Fressen wahrscheinlich mit Messer und Gabel und stellen sich nachher tot. Selbst an der feederrute hab ich die nicht mit bekommen. Letztenendes waren es 4 untermassig Aale am saalegrundgedöhns. Der brataal kommt! Noch in diesem Urlaub!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Was sind die Brandenburger Aale doch für pussies?!



Zu herrlich! |supergri


----------



## fichingjohn (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## fichingjohn (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nichtz mehr gefangen bin wider zu hause War ein toller Tag 


LG john


----------



## Trollwut (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder in DE und hab gut Entzug. Geht aber heut Abend gleich weiter, allerfrühstens Montag komm ich ans Wasser :/


----------



## phirania (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Willkommen zurück...
Verpasst.?
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...VFFCc4&usg=AFQjCNEnZf54BjmupPvCbQlmTWSE5Jccyw


----------



## Trollwut (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für den preis des tickets hatte ich auf der kreuzfahrt jetzt ne getränkeflatrate, cocktails inklusive. Wacken is für spa...


----------



## Erdmännchen (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Barsche laufen bei mir am E-L-Kanal. Mit Dropshot bei nahezu jedem Wurf ein Biss, nur so toll die Quantität war, die Qualität stimmte nicht, kaum einer über 20 cm. Aber selbst die Größeren wollten nur Gummifische in der Größe der aktuellen Brut. Irgendwann sind mir dann die Gummifische ausgegangen, brauche dringend neue, die haben sie mir zerfetzt und vom Haken gerissen...
1-2 größere Raubfische (Hecht, Zander oder Rapfen) waren am Jagen, die jedoch auf handlange Barsche und wohl Lauben, den Wobbler haben sie aber leider ignoriert. Ich denke, ich mache jetzt für heute Schluss wenn ich hier ausparken kann. Stehe direkt an einem sehr großen Parkplatz, ich bin der einzige Wagen, abgesehen von einem weiteren, der es geschafft hat, sich direkt hinter mir zu stellen und mich so einzuparken |motz:


----------



## bombe20 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

backgammon mit der Frau statt angeln.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen Boardies |wavey:


----------



## zokker (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen, auf was geht's?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf die guten Elbrüssler |supergri


----------



## zokker (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und viele fette Elbrüssler. Was das auch immer ist. Karpfen?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich meine Karpfen... :q

Sind nur Brassen geworden heute... packe jetz zusammen, wird mir jetz schon zu warm... heute Nacht wird nochmal angegriffen, dann is der Urlaub vorbei... #d


----------



## bombe20 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, wie zokker es bezeichnet, die angeln sind scharf. Meine Schwester kam uns im Urlaub besuchen und dient dem Frauchen bei der ein oder anderen Flasche Rotkäppchen als Gesprächspartner. Die Kinder hocken vor der Glotze. Ein Luxus, den es bei uns zu Hause nicht gibt. Ich selbst habe von 6er auf 2er owner gewechselt. Mal sehen, ob dieses mal was größeres hängen bleibt. Auf jeden fall ist das angeln am See was ganz anderes als in der Saale und erfordert m.m.n. viel mehr Geduld und Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## fichingjohn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin in einem kleinen See auf aal habe aber eben 2 tolle Schleien gehabt  eine auf Pose  eine auf  Grund beide mit tauwurm 


Bild folgt 
wen nich jezt dann nacher 

LG john


----------



## fichingjohn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## fichingjohn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein angel Kollege eben aal leider untermaßig kommt wider rein


----------



## Slick (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri schöne Fische

Ich habe mich für den Fernseher und einen Döner entschieden,wollte aber raus ans Wasser. 

Grüße


----------



## fichingjohn (6. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geh  doch noch  morgen früh  gleich um 5 uhr los


----------



## Novembermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin. Sitze mal wieder an der Leine.  
Der erste ü 60 Aal ist verhaftet. 
Und eben kam noch ein 38cm Wels.
Mein allererster überhaupt.  Natürlich schwimmt er wieder.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## fichingjohn (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petrie


----------



## Mdeer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Novembermann schrieb:


> Moin. Sitze mal wieder an der Leine.
> Der erste ü 60 Aal ist verhaftet.
> Und eben kam noch ein 38cm Wels.
> Mein allererster überhaupt.  Natürlich schwimmt er wieder.
> Mal sehen was noch kommt.




Ist die Leine noch nicht so Wels-verseucht? 

Bei uns an der Elbe ist es viel zu extrem mit den mist-viechern geworden..


----------



## fichingjohn (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stimmt fast eine plage 

 elbe ist mit mein hausgewässer


----------



## Novembermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anscheinend nicht.  Wie gesagt mein erster. #c


----------



## Mdeer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

waren vor 4 Wochen los.. 3 Leute, sprich 9 Angeln. 20-00 Uhr. 

14 Stück zw. 28-45cm.. Das was früher die Kaulbarsche waren, sind heute die Welse. Man freut sich quasi selbst über ne Brasse, weil selbst die bei uns in der Ecke selten geworden sind..

Aal-Angeln macht langsam kein Spaß mehr.


----------



## bombe20 (7. August 2015)

Novembermann schrieb:


> Und eben kam noch ein 38cm Wels.
> Mein allererster überhaupt.  Natürlich schwimmt er wieder.


 Optimale räuchergrösse. Ich nehme sogar kleinere mit. Die gibt es dann als fingerfood beim Aal räuchern.


----------



## Novembermann (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mag sein.
Hier ist aber Mindestmaß 50cm.


----------



## bombe20 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achso. In SA ist der Wels sozusagen vogelfrei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze jetzt noch ohne Angel in der Hand auf dem Autobahnrasthof. Gleich geht's Makrelen schnappen. Hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle Aal, Wels, Schleie Angler. Wünsche euch noch fette Fische. 
Gehen die vielen kleinen Welse eigentlich auch auf Fisch oder plagen die einen nur wenn man mit Wurm Ansitzt? In meiner Gegend ist noch nix mit Wels. Hab noch nie einen geangelt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Moin in die Runde und Petri zu den Fischen hier... #6

Mein Zielfisch, der Karpfen bleibt bisher leider aus... dafür gabs zwei schöne Barben mit 63 und 65 cm... 

@zokker: bei uns hier im Elbabschnitt beißen die gleichermaßen gut verteilt auf Wurm / Fisch...


----------



## zokker (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, hoffentlich bleiben wir noch lange verschont von Babywels und Grundel.
Petri zu den Barben.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Grundeln sind auch schon in der Elbe nachgewiesen worden, mir grault es schon |bigeyes

Da is er gerade eingestiegen - der Zielfisch :q


----------



## Angler2097 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri an alle Aal, Wels, Schleie Angler. Wünsche euch noch fette Fische.
> Gehen die vielen kleinen Welse eigentlich auch auf Fisch oder plagen die einen nur wenn man mit Wurm Ansitzt? In meiner Gegend ist noch nix mit Wels. Hab noch nie einen geangelt.



Auf Köfi gehen die kleinen Welse auch. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen im Edersee erwischt. War auch mein Erster 
Petri den Fängern!


----------



## fishalex (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz ne halbe Stunde mit schwimmbrot unterwegs. Dem konnte der schöne fette graser nich wiederstehen. 10 Kilo [emoji4] [emoji106] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In 3 Stunden ist Aufstehen angesagt und dann geht es nach Amsterdam. Das erste Mal für mich vom Boot fischen


----------



## Slick (8. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz am Main.Tote Hose.

Grüsse


----------



## Carper95 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze wieder auf karpfen am vereinssee
Bisher ein karpfen auf die aalrute mit wurm sonst nix
Mal
Sehen ob ich meinen ersten aal überhaupt fangen kann


----------



## zokker (9. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da wünsche ich dir mal einen fetten Aal, Petra Heil.


----------



## Carper95 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke
Wobei mir ein kleiner schon reichen würde will nur mal einen fangen da ichs bisher noch nicht geschafft habe^^


----------



## Trollwut (9. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen komme ich denke ich endlich mal wieder ans Wasser. Nach Festival mit dauerhaft Temperaturen über 35Grad aber auch wichtig!


----------



## Carper95 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachts hat sich nach kurzem drill ein kleiner karpfen verabschiedet und gerade habe ich einen schönen wildkarpfen/schuppi gefangen
Auf karpfen läuft aber auf aal ging wiedereinmal
Nix


----------



## Carper95 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die nächsten 2 karpfen waren zu besuch
Ein kleiner wildkarpfen/schuppi
Und ein schuppi den ich auf ende 20
Anfang 30 pfs geschätzt habe, da ich bei dem wetter nicht die waage rausholen wollte
Viel erfolg allen am wasser bei dem regen nach der hitze sollte gut was gehen


----------



## zokker (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wann holst du denn die Waage raus, 20-30 kg? 

Schade das es mit Aal nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Carper95 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normalerweise bei jedem karpfen nur war ich mir heute zu fein dafür im regen die fische zu wiegen


----------



## Carper95 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben noch einen dicken gehabt
18kgund ein bisschen was hat die waage gesagt
Es lief noch ein fisch ab während ich den dicken versorgt habe aber bis der fisch im wasser und ich an der angel war hatte sich der fisch schon im kraut vom haken befreit
Wahnsinn was so ein bisschen regen nach langer hitze mit den fischen anstellt


----------



## Zerdan (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 schöne Karpfen in nähe von Anklam auf Mais geangelt  Petri allen zusammen


----------



## Ruti Island (10. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben einen richtig dicken Hecht im Kraut abgerissen. Fisch und 20€ Material weg [emoji19]


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi. Sitze mit der feederrute an der donau. Bis jetzt 2 sehr schöne brachsen und ein gut 70er aal. Geht aber sehr zäh heute. Eintagsfliegen sind unterwegs.


----------



## andi2406 (12. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade bei einem frühabendlichen Ansitz einen schönen (einäugigen) Spiegler aus einem kleinen Fluß in der Oberpfalz fangen können. Seit Einbruch der Dunkelheit kommt richtig Bewegung ins Wasser


----------



## Ruti Island (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Freundin meiner Oma feiert am Sonntag nen runden Geburtstag. Da sie zwei schöne Bungalows am See haben sind wir schon mal ein paar Tage früher angereist. 

Hier soll es in den nächsten Tag auf Aal und Hecht gehen. 






Hatte grade schon einen Biss auf den Real Eel, aber anscheinend wollte er nur den Schwanz abbeißen [emoji19]








Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## zokker (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal wieder los. Erstmal hinfahren und senken.


----------



## Jose (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...du bist der neidfaktor an sich.
ist dir hoffentlich klar, und hoffentlich genießt du es.
gruß aus der hitze-tot-zone...


----------



## zokker (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ja Jose, ich genießes. Hier sind 21,5 Grad und Windstärke 5. Angeln sind jetzt scharf. Senken hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert, zum Glück habe ich noch ein paar Fische mitgenommen.


----------



## Daniel SN (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder los. Erstmal hinfahren und senken.



Zokker, deine Gewässer sind einfach Klasse. Allein schon dieser kleine Kanal mit den Seerosen. Ein Traum!

 Ich glaube, ich muss in der Gegend mal Urlaub machen.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich jetzt schön dicht ans Schilf in den Windschatten gelegt. Das Rumgeschaukel muß ich die Nacht nicht auch noch haben.
Bis jetzt nur ein paar kleine Barsch auf Wurm. Hab ausnahmsweise mal ein paar Tauis mitgenommen, aber das ist nicht meine Angelei. Viel zu viel Hektik, da hat man ja ständig Bisse. Alle Angeln sind jetzt auf Fisch. 
Kopflampe liegt auch zu hause. Man man bin ich ein Dödel.


----------



## mathei (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wird schon Zokker


----------



## Michael2711 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da liegt die Lampe gut. Aber kenne ich von mir selbst


----------



## zokker (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab bestimmt 5 Kopflampen. Liegt überall eine rum,  bloß auf'm Boot nicht. Vielleicht brauch ich ja auch gar keine. Wenn doch was kommt hab ich mir was gebaut (55 Watt). Paar Sternschnuppen hab ich auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Michael2711 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir dann mal noch viel Erfolg heute nacht


----------



## zokker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht hat nichts gebracht, nicht mal einen Biss. Hab mich nochmal verlegt. Bis 10-11 Uhr bleib ich noch.


----------



## zokker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluß,  Heimweg


----------



## zokker (14. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist zwar nichts vom angeln aber live vom Wasser. Das Wasser hat erfrischende 19 Grad.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komm zokker. Gibs zu, du bist Nuffis Grabenmonster. [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## robdasilva (14. August 2015)

Gestern bisschen auf Karpfen angesessen mit Seele.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Bin grad am Rhein


----------



## robdasilva (15. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier noch nee schöne Barbe vom Seele von heute Früh, nach starken Regenfällen doch noch entschneidert.


----------



## robdasilva (15. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier noch von Donnerstag ein schöner Aitel, der einem 15cm Köfie nicht wiederstehen konte.


----------



## zokker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal wieder auf'n großen See gefahren. Haben zwar Gewitter angesagt, aber wenn was kommt hau ich ab. Für Unterhaltung ist auch gesorgt, rund 200 m vor mir liegt ein Partyboot (Dance Trance Musik). Mir gefällt es, hoffentlich den Aalen auch.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du weißt wo man gute Aale fangen kann. 
Aber verrätst oft sehr viel durch deine Bilder. 
Für andere unscheinbar aber nicht für Kenner. 
Dennoch immer wieder erfreulich bestätigt zu werden durch deine schönen Natur Fotos. Und von deinen Fängen ganz zu schweigen. 
Wünsche dir aber wie jedes Mal viel Erfolg und erwarte schöne Aal Bilder.


----------



## zokker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die Wünsche Daniel. 

Geheim will ich nichts halten. Wir sind hier nur eine Hand voll Aalangler mit Boot die Nachts draußen bleiben und wir erzählen uns auch alles. Ist genug für alle da.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So soll es sein. Wichtig ist in meinen Augen nur immer das es ein geben und ein nehmen ist/bleibt.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ist es.

 Schönes Gewitterleuchten im Osten. Grummeln hört man es auch schon.

Die Aale wollen absolut nicht. Noch kein Biss. Nur ab und zu Kraut in der Schnur.


----------



## Jose (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker Zokker, totaler angeljunkie #6. mach hinne!


Daniel SN schrieb:


> ...
> Aber verrätst oft sehr viel durch deine Bilder.





zokker schrieb:


> ...Geheim will ich nichts halten. ...



find ich gut.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Absolutes Aalwetter. Schwülwarme Nacht, kein Mond (zappenduster), Gewitterleuchten und nix passiert. Da Angel ich bei Vollmond besser. Naja, ich kann ja noch alles auf den Ostwind schieben, den wir schon seit Tagen haben.[emoji6]


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Feierabend, da kommt nix mehr. Gibt morgen wieder Reis. Naja, der Ostwind.


----------



## Carper95 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer dieser ostwind 
Schade, dass nix ging aber nächstes mal wollen sie bestimmt wieder
Sitze gerade in der bahn aufm weg zu einem bachabschnitt den ich das erste mal befischen will
Die anfahrt dauert normal 30 min pro fahrt aber nun mit baustellen sid es wohl fast 60
Das los des studenten ohne auto;(
Aber da es seit gestern regnet bin ich zuversichtlich


----------



## Daniel SN (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schade zokker. Heute sieht das eventuell schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Darf gleich wieder schwimmen.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Schade zokker. Heute sieht das eventuell schon wieder ganz anders aus.


Macht nix. Heute sieht es anders aus - das stimmt - überall die ungünstigsten Bedingungen. 
Außerdem muß die Frau ja auch mal wieder Bespaßt werden.



Slick schrieb:


> Darf gleich wieder schwimmen.


Petri zum Aal. Machst keinen, oder zu klein?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Angeln von der Mole auf Mallorca 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank

Der hatte 25-30cm circa

Der zweite so 40 cm.






Die grossen lassen noch auf sich warten.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishalex (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und was willst so fangen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich angel auf Aal am Main.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aha, der Eimer so klein? Wie willste denn da einen richtigen Aal reinkriegen?

Petri RAUBFISCHULTRA, hast schon eine Ahnung auf was du angelst?


----------



## fishalex (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich meinte auch raubfischultra 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt eher auf Kleinzeug mit Kalamarisstücken. Hatte zuerst nen Tintenfischkopf auf Grund, aber es kommt zu viel Kraut auf den Köder.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ...
> Petri RAUBFISCHULTRA, hast schon eine Ahnung auf was du angelst?



ich denk mal nicht. ist eben so, wenn angler an fremden gestaden...
auf überraschungen nicht handelbarer art sollte er sich aber einstellen. hatte in vueltas (gomera, stupids :m) 3x manta am haken, und ich wollte doch nur "ein bisschen angeln"...


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächstr 60-70 cm



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der grosse Eimer für Aal.Der andere zum Hände waschen.




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, den gekomme jetzt erst mal in den Minieimer.

Doppelpost .... Raffiniert


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank [emoji3] 

weiter gehts

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> ich denk mal nicht. ist eben so, wenn angler an fremden gestaden...
> auf überraschungen nicht handelbarer art sollte er sich aber einstellen. hatte in vueltas (gomera, stupids :m) 3x manta am haken, und ich wollte doch nur "ein bisschen angeln"...



Die sind bestimmt mit dir Schlitten gefahren.:q


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste Räuber.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, ne, ne, der zählt nicht.


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste [emoji8] 

Knapp 50 cm


----------



## Jose (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Die sind bestimmt mit dir Schlitten gefahren.:q


mehr als das. ABER: ich war zweiter sieger 


genauer: gomera, vueltas, das ist da im valle der hafen. touri-, schäferchen-treff..., trotz flutlicht...

egal: hafen, direkt unter so einer leuchte locker 5 m wasser, jede menge äschen, gestreifet und sonstige(s) (kropp)zeug.
ich also tk-garnelen, HANDleine! 

dann das erste mal seine majestät manta. unglaublich, taghell, meterggroß. und der nimmt mein köderchen.

plödfisch, nixe abgesprochen mit touriinfo...

hätte ich nicht schon schwarzangelerfahrung auf carphantas feuchte träume gehabt (bonn, pop-weiher Vonner brücke) und das gefühl des sehneschneidens first digit, das wär wohl gar nicht gut lustig geworden.

manta im wasser mit winz-haken, ich belämmert und verzückt - und immer noch mit dem entscheidenden digit: dem in der mitte ganz vorne.

wermutstropfen: hätt ich gewußt, das barras in santiago warten...

wusste ich nicht. hab dann irgendwann schwarzbarsche, FETTE!, in arure oder vallehermoso (erinnerung...)
zur strecke gebracht. 3er mepps, evtl. der einzige im archipel.


andere länder, anderes...

wo ist er?

malle?

sollten zumindestens conger drin sein.

oder eben strohhalme...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier gibt es ja auch eine breite Fischbreite. Bin in Cala Bona an der Ostküste 










Das nächste mal nehme ich mir aber eine bessere Ausrüstung mit und kein Touri Geschirr

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri  Raubfischultra


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri  Raubfischultra


Danke 
Auch Petri für die Aalstrecke. Bei uns ist es nur noch so ,dass man zu nahezu perfekten Bedingungen auf Aal gehen muss um erfolgreich zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> ... Bei uns ist es nur noch so ,dass man zu nahezu perfekten Bedingungen auf Aal gehen muss um erfolgreich zu sein...



ist überall so.
überrascht?


----------



## zokker (16. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ha, ha, aber nicht bei uns.


zokker schrieb:


> Absolutes Aalwetter. Schwülwarme Nacht, kein Mond (zappenduster), Gewitterleuchten und nix passiert. Da Angel ich bei Vollmond besser. Naja, ich kann ja noch alles auf den Ostwind schieben, den wir schon seit Tagen haben.[emoji6]


----------



## Jose (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ha, ha, aber nicht bei uns.



komm mir jetzt bloß nicht so. 

vor 89 wars hier auch besser


----------



## Slick (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denn hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen.

Hier hat es 14 Grad und eine Windgeschwindigkeit von 20-30 km.
Das Wetter muss nicht perfekt sein zum Aal angeln.
Ich bin ja extra raus um Aal zu fangen, ich wusste das sie wie bekloppt beissen werden.




Max 20 cm


----------



## zokker (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> komm mir jetzt bloß nicht so.
> 
> vor 89 wars hier auch besser


Da antworte ich mal nicht drauf, sonst kommt Thomas wieder, wegen Politik ...



Slick schrieb:


> Denn hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> Hier hat es 14 Grad und eine Windgeschwindigkeit von 20-30 km.
> Das Wetter muss nicht perfekt sein zum Aal angeln.
> ...


Hab die letzten Jahre auch schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht das bei perfektem Aalwetter nichts geht.


----------



## Jose (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Da antworte ich mal nicht drauf, sonst kommt Thomas wieder, wegen Politik ....


völlig überhöhte apperzeption.

einfach nur der zeitstrahl. nun komm mir bloß nicht mit nickeliger politik


----------



## zokker (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Las uns mal nicht den schönen Thread zerlabern. Gibt schon genug OT.


----------



## Slick (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Kauli.




Mach dann bald Feierabend.

N8


----------



## Carper95 (17. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vergessen vom ergebnis zu berichten:
4 Forellen 2 mit ca 20 und 2 mit ca 30 cm...
fürs erste mal an der strecke doch recht vernünftig bei den Matschverhältnissen am ufer#t
Schwimmen allerdings wieder mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt bei so 35+/- cm


----------



## Trollwut (18. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 4 Wochen war ich endlich wieder am Wasser. Stephan ging leer aus, Ich hab nen kleinen Zander und nen 34er Fettbarsch erwischt und Sebastian hat noch nen 73er Zander draufgelegt. Erfolgreicher Wiedereinstieg!


----------



## Trollwut (19. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute war offensichtlich der umgekehrte Tag zu gestern. Keinen Zielfisch erwischt, Sebastian hatte eine Nase! auf Gummi die aber kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen ist.
beim Wechsel an den See haben wir an unserer Futterstelle grad mal ein paar Würfe gemacht. Sebastian hat nen kurzen Widerstand, schlägt an und die Bremse kreischt. Is aber recht schnell ausgestiegen, wird wohl ein quergehakter Karpfen sein.
Ich hab dann auch nochmal nen Wurf gemacht und einen regulären Biss kassiert. Angeschlagen und auch da rennts ab wie blöd. Gut, dass ich die kräftige -15g Barschrute hatte :m

Nach rund 15 Minuten den Fisch dann das erste mal gesehn, n rund 20 Pfund Karpfen. Nach ca. 18 Minuten hing er dann in den Seerosen am Ufer, ich bin baden gegangen, hatte sich aber befreit. Drill war trotzdem geil, gibt auch ein Video dazu das ich bei Gelegenheit hochlade :m


----------



## zokker (19. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Trollwut.
Das ja schade, erst gehst rein und dann kommt er doch alleine los.
Mir ist das schon 2 Mal passiert, da ist aber immer die Frau rein gegangen, hat den Fisch ( Karpfen, Aal ) auch immer sicher gekeschert. Ich wäre ja auch selber reingegangen, aber ich mußte ja die Angel halten und Ratschläge geben. 

Petri zum Barsch noch und deinem Kollegen zum Zander.


----------



## Trollwut (19. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut.
> Das ja schade, erst gehst rein und dann kommt er doch alleine los.
> 
> Petri zum Barsch noch und deinem Kollegen zum Zander.



Danke dir.
Schlimm find ich den verlorenen Karpfen nicht. War nicht der Zielfisch, ich hab ihn gesehn und kann die Größe abschätzen und nen tollen Drill hatte ich auch. Passt also alles soweit


----------



## Novembermann (19. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne, kräftige Fische! Petri!
Und so`n Karpfen an der "kräftigen" Barschrute :q Heidewitzka!

Ich plane meinen nächsten Nachtansitz für`s WE und will nach meinem Zufalls-Babywaller neulich nun mal nicht nur nach Aalen sondern auch nach den Eltern des Kleinen suchen... 
Im Moment macht meine kleiner Fluss (Leine) nach heftigen Regentagen dem Amazonas Konkurenz - zumindest noch in der Farbe, der Wasserstand fällt schon wieder.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das eine Video habe ich ja gesehen, sah schon nicht schlecht aus. (Nur sollte der Kameramann das Reden vermeiden ^^)

Schade das du ihn nicht bekommen hast.

Ich gehe heute Abend los. Nehme dann meine Freundin das erste mal mit, dass auch sie das Spinnfischen probiert. Wird denke ich nichts, aber man darf es ja mal probieren ^^

Und morgen dann endlich wieder mit meinem Bruder an seinem See. Dort hoffe ich dann auf den ersten Aal des Jahres. Und auch Karpfen und ggf. Hecht/Forelle werden probiert. Je nachdem, wie der See mittlerweile beschaffen ist.


----------



## JasonP (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ trollwut
Da hab ich es heute erst geschafft, meinen Blinker aufzuschlagen und was sehr ich da , nen bekanntesten Gesicht aus dem forum


----------



## bombe20 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze gerade an der Saale. Totentanz.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf was angelst? Ist doch noch früh, falls du auf Aal aus bist.


----------



## bombe20 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, hauptsächlich auf Aal und was eben sonst noch auf Wurm an den Haken geht. Aber diese totenstille hat man selten. Spätestens mit verstummen der Vögel geht es eigentlich los und man kann die ersten heftigeren bisse verzeichnen. Mal sehen, ich sitze ja noch ein Weilchen. Eine Fette Damenbinde konnte ich verhaften. Ist auch schon versorgt.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Binde, wünsche dir noch was.

Petri Heil.


----------



## mathei (20. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Eine Fette Damenbinde konnte ich verhaften. Ist auch schon versorgt.


Gleich rantüddeln. Manche verkaufen das als Blutbombette |bigeyes:q


----------



## FranconianFishing (21. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich sollte das ja ein Ansitz auf Raubfisch werden...


----------



## Trollwut (21. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir waren gestern nochmal an der Futterstelle, allerdings mit der Feeder und ner Karpfenrute. 2 Karpfen mit jeweils ca 12 Pfund, 2 Rotaugen auf Miniboilies und viele Seerosen.





Beim anschließenden Spinnfischen hatte ich nen besonderen Fang.





Und fast hätt ich wieder nen Aal gekeschert. Der rund 80 is aber grad nochmal entkommen


----------



## bombe20 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dank dir, zokker. deine guten wünsche haben aber leider nichts genützt. fünf stunden nicht einen zupfer. aber dafür war es kalt. allen fängern ein dickes petri.

um mal eine wenig licht in die geheimnisvolle geschichte der weiblichen menstruation zu bringen:
halle trennt regen und schmutzwasser nicht. der kanal zum klärwerk nord führt im stadtgebiet links der saale entlang. der kanal hat dort wohl mindestens zwei überläufe, die bei überlastung in die saale münden. wenn es also, wie anfang der woche, ununterbrochen, teils mit starkregen, regnet, gelangt ein teil des abwassers ungeklärt aber verdünnt in die saale. das hat zur folge, das man in den darauf folgenden tagen vermehrt damenhygiene- und andere toilettenartikel fängt.
(so wurde es mir erklärt. jetzt steht es im internet und muß war sein. ansonsten bitte korregieren.)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern wollte ich meiner Freundin das Spinnfischen ein wenig näher  bringen. Dazu sind Lukas, meine Freundin Alina und ich in die  Niederlande gefahren. Eine Tageskarte machte es möglich.


 Leider  war es, wie nicht anders zu erwarten bei dem ersten Tag mit Sonne,  komplett überfüllt. Also mussten wir das angeln auf die Polder  begrenzen. Und selbst da wollte nicht ein einziger Fisch beißen. Bei  einem Wetterumschwung nicht unüblich.


 Doch Alina ist hartnäckig geblieben. Ohne zu fragen,  wie sie angeln muss, hat sie den Polder gezielt befischt. Und am Ende  des Tages hat ausgerechnet sie den einzigen Hecht des Tages gefangen.  Zwar kein großer, dafür aber ihr erster. 



 Geangelt hat sie sogar mit der schweren Quantum Zanderkant Rute und konnte den Hecht mit dem Gummifsch Aido überlisten.

Ein sehr stolzer Freund :vik:


----------



## Carper95 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gestern spontan mit einem kollegen los und es hat gelohnt 9 und 17.2 kg in zahlen 
Allen die auch am wasser sind viel erfolg


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bieberpelz - so soll es sein, super!


----------



## fichingjohn (22. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe mahl ne Fage 

Fahre morgen mal zurr Saale in Bernburg  habe noch nie in der Saale geangelt und meine Frage ist es 
Kann ich dort mit der Winkelpiker angeln oder ist die Strömuöng zu stark weil ich angle am liebsten mit der Winkelpiker  und bin nur auf Friedfisch aus .

LG john


----------



## warenandi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Und am Ende  des Tages hat ausgerechnet sie den einzigen Hecht des Tages gefangen.
> 
> Zwar kein großer, dafür aber ihr erster.



Gehe mit Frau zum Angeln... #d
Man zieht oft den kürzeren...:q
Trotzdem ein Dickes Petri!


----------



## Novembermann (23. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze seit 20 Uhr an der Leine.
1 Barsch um 20 cm 
1 Gründling
Ein Biss auf Köfi zwischendurch,
und eben gerade diese wilde 64er Barbe auf Taui  direkt am Ufer.
Kein Aal weit und breit..#c


----------



## bombe20 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin ja gerade ein bisschen stolz. Ich habe gerade meine erste Schleie in der Saale gefangen. 42cm lang.


----------



## Trollhorn (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gerade ein bisschen stolz. Ich habe gerade meine erste Schleie in der Saale gefangen. 42cm lang.



Petri Heil dazu, das war mir bis jetzt noch nicht vergönnt. Hatte beim Hochwasser 2013 in einer Pfütze mal gesehen das es welche in der Saale gibt. Aber sie gezielt zu beangeln bei dem Friedfischbestand ist ja fast unmöglich. Darf man fragen wo dir die Schönheit ans Band ging?


----------



## bombe20 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das war unterhalb des wettiner wehrs an der schleusenausfahrt. das hat gestern ganz schön gerappelt in den ruten. einen kleinen aal hatten wir auch noch, eine hand voll karauschen, fette plötzen, kleine brassen und barsche und einen babywels.


----------



## Trollwut (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns am see bisher 3 kleine karpfen und einen mit 25 pfund.
Einen Karpfen hab ich gestern verloren. Einen versiebten Aalbiss und einen verlorenen Waller heute Nacht. Hatte Kamberkrebs als Köder und den Bügel auf. In den 2 Minuten die ich bis zur Rute gebraucht hab warn 150m Schnur runter. Anschlag kam dann auf die Entfernung dank Mono nicht mehr durch. Is nach n paar Sekunden ausgestiegen


----------



## zokker (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut,
Hast so fest geschlafen?


----------



## Trollhorn (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> das war unterhalb des wettiner wehrs an der schleusenausfahrt. das hat gestern ganz schön gerappelt in den ruten. einen kleinen aal hatten wir auch noch, eine hand voll karauschen, fette plötzen, kleine brassen und barsche und einen babywels.



Unterhalb des Wehres war ich auch noch nicht. Vielleicht werd ich das irgendwann mal antesten. In den nächsten Tagen werd ich es mal auf Höhe Franzigmark probieren. Vielleicht lassen sich ein paar Aale überlisten.


----------



## Trollwut (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Trollwut,
> Hast so fest geschlafen?




Ne, aber Kollege war schneller an der Rute, weswegen ich in ruhe stiefel anziehen, brille aufsetzten, etc konnte


----------



## ObiWahn81 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Jute Tach, mich hat es auch Mal wieder an die frische Luft getrieben.

Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 karpfen und nen barsch auf miniboilie gabs bei uns noch. Und heute hol ich mir den burschen von gestern!


----------



## warenandi (24. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann viel Erfolg und mach das Wasser Blutig...:m


----------



## Trollwut (25. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kollege hatte nen guten biss auf krebs, hams aber alle verpennt. Montage lag am arsch der welt. Ich hatte auch nen anfasser und der krebs war komplett geknackt. Heute morgen dann auf kautz-murmeln nen 30er


----------



## Carper95 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal einen kleinen karpfen für die küche fangen aber am wasser war es zu windig daher beschloss ich vor dem angeln an einer ersatzstelle einen abstecher zum bach zu machen.
Was soll ich sagen bin aufm heimweg mit 2 fetten bafos von 41 und 47 cm


----------



## Carper95 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und petri zum 30er!
Worauf zielst du denn ab mit dem krebs?
Wenn ich mit krebsen geangelt hab wurden sie mir nur von anderen krebsen zerlegt gefangen hab ich nie was damit^^


----------



## bombe20 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, letzter Angriff auf den Saaleaalmit dem Junior, bevor am Donnerstag die Schule wieder beginnt. Brassen und dicke rotfedern gehen schon mal und auch Hecht, der diesen beim einleiern nachstellet. Der war  am Ufer dann aber doch sehr orientierungslos.


----------



## Trollwut (25. August 2015)

Carper95 schrieb:


> Und petri zum 30er!
> 
> Worauf zielst du denn ab mit dem krebs?
> 
> Wenn ich mit krebsen geangelt hab wurden sie mir nur von anderen krebsen zerlegt gefangen hab ich nie was damit^^




Danke!
Auf das was beißt. Hatte damit noch nie nen fisch gefangen aber die bisse sind immer brachial. Am wahrscheilichsten sind wohl waller und aal, aber auch karpfen dürften da gut drauf gehn

Vorhin beim spinnfischen massenweise bisse, bei einer runde um den see 7 oder 8, aber nicht einer blieb häbgen. Tippe da auf jede menge schniepelhechte


----------



## zokker (27. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja raus und die ganze Nacht Aale totschlagen, aber es regnet und es soll noch richtig was runterkommen die Nacht. Morgen geht's aber los.


----------



## Josera (27. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So langsam bekommt man Armschmerzen vom Rapfendrillen
krass was zur zeit abgeht.


----------



## Slick (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute ja raus und die ganze Nacht Aale totschlagen, aber es regnet und es soll noch richtig was runterkommen die Nacht. Morgen geht's aber los.




Hatte ich auch vor,aber erste heute wieder(Regen).
Muss mal wieder Futter mischen, da nicht mal die Grundeln beißen. 

Sonst bin ich nur mit Wurm losgezogen.


Grüße


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur bin ich aber los.


----------



## Doms (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus zokker!


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werd ich machen Doms.
Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## Mdeer (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

och man, jedesmal, wenn ich Menschen vom Boot aus Angeln sehe, werd ich hier in Berlin ganz neidisch..


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach du Scheixxe, wenn ich mal mit Wurm angel.


----------



## Slick (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri 

zumindest keine Grundel


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, die gibt's hier nicht.


----------



## porscher (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOCH nicht!


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal was schleimiges.


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich is heute Krebsansitz dran. Während ich grad Köfis fang legt der Kollege noch 2 Karpfenruten für ne Stunde aus.
Bumm, Doppeldrill, 20 und 25 Pfund.


----------



## Novembermann (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern.
Sitze an der Leine und harre der Aale die da kommen...oder auch nicht. Bisher nur zwei Zupfer.


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut. 
Liege jetzt etwas unter Land. Eine Angel hatte ich noch mit Wurm. Wollte die gerade auch auf Köfi wechseln,  da beißt was. Ein kleiner Aal ist es gewesen, so max 55cm. Der schwimmt schon wieder. Der Mond scheint schön hell. Mal sehen ob die großen auch noch wollen.


----------



## Carper95 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut und Zokker 
Bin gespannt was auf den Krebs geht nachdems bei mir ja nie geklappt hat wie gewünscht^^

Noch viel Erfolg allen die das Glcük haben heute am Wasser zu sein #h


----------



## porscher (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher 3 Aale in Wolfsburg. Sind ganz schön rund.


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Porscher. Schöne Aale?

So, Wurmangeln eingestellt. Jetzt alle Angeln mit Fisch. Auf Wurm gehen einfach zu viele kleine.


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was braucht ihr Ruten?
Ich hab vorhin beim Krebsesammeln schon wieder einen gekeschert


----------



## bombe20 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker, @trollwut
ich beneide euch gerade ein wenig um eure zeit. die ferundin ist gerade zum konzert. dem jüngsten habe ich gerade die flasche gegeben. ich sitze zu haus bei schalplatte und bier.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist unfair Trollwut, mir solche Bilder zu zeigen. Hier geht mal wieder nichts auf Fisch und auf Wurm Miniaale angeln hab ich auch keine Lust. 


Mein Beileid bombe20,  kommen auch wieder bessere Tage.


----------



## bombe20 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

spätestens in drei jahren...


----------



## Novembermann (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben endlich mal wieder ein Aal. Ganz vorsichtig gebissen. 
Dummerweise ist er auf halbem Weg zum Eimer ausgeschlitzt und wieder die Böschung runter.... Ü 60 hatte das dicke Ding. 
|gr:


----------



## zokker (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Novembermann schrieb:


> Eben endlich mal wieder ein Aal. Ganz vorsichtig gebissen.
> Dummerweise ist er auf halbem Weg zum Eimer ausgeschlitzt und wieder die Böschung runter.... Ü 60 hatte das dicke Ding.
> |gr:


Das ja mal ärgerlich.
Ich hab auch 2 Bisse auf Köfi gehabt. Einer hat rund 30m Schnur genommen, hängengeblieben ist aber nix. Entweder kleine oder sehr vorsichtig. Ich tip mal auf Kleine.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Über 80. Ist abgegangen wie hexe.


----------



## Slick (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch

Ich kam leider nicht zum Angeln.[emoji16] 

Grüsse


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns kam trotz 4 krebsruten nichts mehr außer nem halbherzigen biss. Tippe auf Aal. War aber einiges los am see, ständig hats irgendwo geplatscht, warn auch einige gute kaliber dabei. N biber hat gestern abend noch fast die ruten mitgenommen. Evtl setz ich mich heut abend nochmal n paar stunden auf karpfen.

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## zokker (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahren, außer einem Barsch auf Fisch und einer Strippe auf Wurm, kam nix mehr.


----------



## phirania (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Heimfahren, außer einem Barsch auf Fisch und einer Strippe auf Wurm, kam nix mehr.



Schöne Bilder...
Schreit  förmlich nach Fisch.


----------



## Daniel SN (29. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Saubere Sache Jungs. 
Wie kommt es das du so oft Aale kescherst? Erkläre mal dein Vorgehen bitte.


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich latsch nachts am Ufer entlang, in Hörweite der Bissanzeiger und guck was da so rumschwimmt. Hilft mir dann ja auch immer bei der Stellenwahl. Wie schon öfter beschrieben gibts mehrere aaltypen. Manche fliehen sofort vor licht, manche schwimmen langsam weg und wieder andere störts gar nicht. Die die sich nicht stören lassen kann man fangen. Ähnlich dem krebsfang den kescher hinter dem aal platzieren und ihn vorsichtig mit nem stock am maul ärgern. Dann schlängeln die sich normal langsam rückwärts in den kescher. Alternativ von vorne und dann schnell den aal eintüten. Ersteres is aber sicherer.

Und warum geht hier nur ein karpfen?






Und bin ich jetzt ein zuhälter?


----------



## zokker (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die geöffnete See.


----------



## zokker (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Seite.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Andere Seite, Gewitter. Ich hoffe mal, es zieht vorbei.


----------



## bombe20 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri heil, zokker! möge sich die kühltruhe füllen, bis zum herbstlichen räucherfest. ein gewitter auf dem wasser würde ich aber gerne mal mit machen.


----------



## zokker (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ist super geil. Sind 3 Gewitter, eins im Norden und zwei im Westen. Kommen aber nicht über den See. Gewitter ziehen meist drum herum. Rummelt ordentlich und schöne Blitze, taghell. 
Die Aale hat es aber noch nicht beeindruckt, noch nix passiert.


----------



## Slick (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze auch gerade am Main.
Noch kein zupfer,aber Fische sind da.





Fischöl+Knoblauch,da muss was gehen.


----------



## zokker (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Slick schrieb:


> Sitze auch gerade am Main.
> Noch kein zupfer,aber Fische sind da.


Petri Heil Slick.
Fische sind bei mir auch, die Kunst besteht nur darin sie rauszuholen.


----------



## Slick (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank und viel Erfolg dir.

Da gebe ich dir recht.[emoji1]


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*












Heute ging nur spinner. Auf gummi zwar bisse aber nix hängen geblieben. Beim rumprobieren dann auf den spinner gekommen, hatten am ende fast 20 döbel, etliche kleinbarsche, einen hecht und ich hab nen guten ü40 barsch verloren, weil ich die bremse nicht schnell genug aufbekommen hab :/


----------



## Slick (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut


----------



## Daniel SN (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die Info. Muss ich mal beobachten. Denn Licht wird bei mir nie eingesetzt.


----------



## zokker (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tollwut 

Ich hab mal einen ganz netten Beifang.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wetter hat sich wieder beruhigt.


----------



## Slick (30. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Zander

Mich nerven hier nur die Ratten.[emoji16]


----------



## zokker (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zielfisch nun auch gefangen. Glück gehabt, Haken sitzt ganz knapp.


----------



## Slick (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

<<<<bei mir noch nichts


----------



## Slick (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade gebissen,aber kein Zielfisch.


----------



## zokker (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,  ich packe zusammen und Dampf ab. Kommt schon wieder ganz dunkel hoch.


----------



## Trollhorn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An der Saale gabs für mich heute 2 Aale mit knapp unter Maß - schwimmen also wieder. 

Als Beifang auf Tauwurm gab es am frühen Abend noch nen 70er Schuppenkarpfen. Da ich hier generell mit fast geschlossener Bremse auf die Aale angle hat mir der Bursche doch fast meine Rute ins Wasser gezogen. Nochmal glück gehabt...


----------



## Slick (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Bei mir gabs dann noch ein Aal,aber die Größe halt.


----------



## bombe20 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri, trollhorn!
warst du in der franzigmark? da will ich die woche auch noch mal hin. wir dürfen übrigens bis runter ans wasser auf den gemähten bereich fahren, wo links die betonteile liegen. oben auf dem parkplatz am trafo wurden wohl schon des öfteren scheiben eingeschlagen und sachen aus dem auto geklaut.


----------



## Trollhorn (31. August 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> petri, trollhorn!
> warst du in der franzigmark? da will ich die woche auch noch mal hin. wir dürfen übrigens bis runter ans wasser auf den gemähten bereich fahren, wo links die betonteile liegen. oben auf dem parkplatz am trafo wurden wohl schon des öfteren scheiben eingeschlagen und sachen aus dem auto geklaut.




Petri Dank bombe,

war nicht direkt in Franzigmark sondern bin vorher links abgebogen fast gegenüber vom Klärwerk - da wo die Götsche in die Saale fließt. Aber gut zu wissen das man in Franzigmark jetzt ranfahren darf. Mir ist auf dem Parkplatz zum Glück noch nichts passiert. Werde wohl heute Abend nochmal einen Versuch starten bevor der Temperaturumschwung kommt.


----------



## Slick (1. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade gebissen.


----------



## zokker (2. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Slick, geht doch.


----------



## Slick (2. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank zokker

Es gab noch 2 weitere Aale, einer war zu mager und einer ist kurz vor dem Kescher in denn Steinpackungen verschwunden.


Grüße


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (2. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern!


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (3. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kleiner 68er und 2 schöne barsche bei regen im hausgewässer

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Y300-0100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (3. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Stellenwechsel 
Ging nur ein 25 Barsch und ein Döbel. Ca 35er Barsch is ausgestiegen.


----------



## s3nad (4. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Stellenwechsel
> Ging nur ein 25 Barsch und ein Döbel. Ca 35er Barsch is ausgestiegen.



Schleppangeln 2.0 ? :q#6


----------



## Welpi (4. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


>



Da hat der Kollege im Motorboot aber ein kapitales Exemplar an der Leine.... :q


----------



## Angler9999 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Stellenwechsel
> Ging nur ein 25 Barsch und ein Döbel. Ca 35er Barsch is ausgestiegen.



Petri 
immerhin etwas


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



s3nad schrieb:


> Schleppangeln 2.0 ? :q#6



Er hat auf Großwaller geschleppt 
Die Rute mit Miniwobbler, die ich geschleppt hab, hat sogar nen biss gebracht, blieb aber nicht hängen.


----------



## JasonP (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich schaffe ich es auch mal ans Wasser


----------



## RayZero (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht jetzt auch los bei mir - bisschen spät aber soll ja "nur" auf Barsch gehen. Und wenn die beißen, dann ist die Uhrzeit ja meist egal [emoji16]


----------



## Revilo62 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ist schon komisch, der Inhalt Deiner Tackleboxen ähnelt sehr stark der Meinen, keen Wunder, dass die Räuber schon Alles kennen
Deine Kombos sehen auch hammer aus, in der Mitte die Neue zur Entjungferung
Na denn, dicke Fische

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RayZero (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Freut mich das wir einen ähnlichen Geschmack haben [emoji16]. Gebracht hat es mir bis jetzt noch nichts ... Bin an der Donau unterwegs und alle 100m kommt mal eine nicht "versüffte" Stelle wo man seine  Kunstköder baden kann ... Ansonsten sieht es eher so aus:






Wieso darf man eigentlich an den Stellen wo es zu 100% Fisch gibt bei mir im Exil der Gewässerknapoheit nicht Angeln? [emoji58] ... Schaut mal:


















Sieht nach Fisch aus oder? Aber nach dem Wehr gibt es keine Gastkarten für die Strecke [emoji58] ... Die wissen schon warum [emoji2]


----------



## Zerdan (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



RayZero schrieb:


> Geht jetzt auch los bei mir - bisschen spät aber soll ja "nur" auf Barsch gehen. Und wenn die beißen, dann ist die Uhrzeit ja meist egal [emoji16]



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS so viele Köder? wie um alles in der Welt schafft ihr so was? Ich mag auch ... bitte^^


----------



## Jose (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS so viele Bilder? und alle ein halbes MB groß!
da lohnt sich ja fast ne standleitung und alle anderen mit schlapper anbindung sind eh raus....

jungs, gebt euch mal mühe - sind doch nur angelfotos und nicht für nen kunstkalender...

geht sozialer #6


----------



## RayZero (5. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich pack zusammen - jetzt noch nen Döner zum Abschluss. Kollege u20 hier hat mich noch entschneidert [emoji16]


----------



## JasonP (6. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Wochenende ist auch wieder viel zu schnell rum 

Wie bei meinem Vorposter, haben mich auch ein paar Babybarsche vorm schneidern bewahrt.  Luft nach oben ist definitiv vorhanden ^^


----------



## Carper95 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn das Wochenende endet schlägt die stunde der Studenten
Zelt steht ruten kommen gleich raus
Das wochenende wurde spärlich gefangen aber gute fische dabei das macht hoffnung


----------



## flaulek1 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme nun durchnässt vom Wasser...merke, Wasser ist nass...
Zwei Barsche 48 und 21 cm alle auf Tauwurm und schwimmen wieder ☺
Ein run auf Köfi habe ich leider versammelt!


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Carper95 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den barschen
48 ist schon ein geiles ding
Nass war es bei mir nur beim aufbauen(natürlich) kaum waren die ruten draussen und das zelt aufgebaut kam die sonne raus


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die paar Stunden Belly habens heute echt gebracht.
Wenn Rapfen wirklich der Neue Modefisch wird, werden wir hier mit Sicherheit überrannt.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut. Die machen echt  spass die Rapfen.

Ich begebe mich jetzt auch mal ans Wasser und werde ein bisschen die Weißfische ärgern.


----------



## Carper95 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den geilen rapfen
Bei uns ging die nacht trotz vermeintlich guter bedingungen nichts 
Haben aber über nacht einen trupp satzkarpfen zu besuch gehabt der sich einen spaß daraus emacht hat alle halbe stunde kurz an einer rute bescheid zu geben, dass er noch da ist
Schön in der zeit von 0-5 wo man es am liebsten hat als angler
Hängen geblieben ist aber keiner von den zwergen...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns lief es heute ganz gut haben einfach mal ein bisschen gefeedert und etliche Rotaugen gefangen. Alle zwischen 20 und 30cm. Hat mal wieder spaß gemacht.


----------



## Carper95 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnte einen der rabauken mit knapp 8 pfund verhaften aber sonst immer noch nichts los hier...
Der wind stht optimal und die angeln liegen auf verschiedenen tiefen von 2 bis 10,5 m um die fische zu finden aber abgesehen von den kleinen ist nichts los leider...
Hatte eigentlich die karpfen hätten sich schon an den wetterumschwung von 30 auf 20 grad eingestellt und würden langsam anfangen gas zu geben zum herbstbeginn..
Naja der schneider ist abgewandt  und die erfolge der letzen ansitze haben mich schon entschädigt
Vllt geht ja noch was bis morgen mittag dann bin ich weg und komme auch erstmal nicht mehr ans wasser:/


----------



## d0ni (9. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*










Fängt schonmal gut an, ein paar 30er Barsche und nen 72er Zander. 

Mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## RayZero (9. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Fängt schonmal gut an, ein paar 30er Barsche und nen 72er Zander.
> 
> Mal sehen was noch kommt



Petri #6 - will auch ans Wasser :q


----------



## marcomo (9. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es beißt nichts..


----------



## d0ni (10. September 2015)

Soooo, Wathose an und ab ans Wasser

Das Wetter lässt ja auf Barsche hoffen 


Das fängt heut auch wieder gut an






90er Hecht zum Einstieg


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen, was die Rapfen machen


----------



## fishalex (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich zieh nachher noch los....Aber bis 17:30 Uhr nach arbeiten[emoji19] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch los. Mal sehen ob ich es bis auf den See schaffe.


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fische sind gesenkt. Werde aber noch ein wenig unter Land bleiben. Rummelt mächtig.


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gewitter weg, Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ein Mist. Eine Seite herrlicher Sonnenuntergang. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Andere Seite kommt richtig was rüber. Schüttet schon.


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 Rapfen bis 76cm, ein Döbel und ein Trollwut.
Wenigstens im Krankenhaus gleich drangekommen.


----------



## Jose (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 4 Rapfen bis 76cm, ein Döbel und ein Trollwut.
> Wenigstens im Krankenhaus gleich drangekommen.


wattn?
hacken, harken, haken?

oder fischvergiftung? :m


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> wattn?
> hacken, harken, haken?
> 
> oder fischvergiftung? :m



Den guten Owner Drilling bis sonstwohin in den Unterarm gefeuert.


----------



## flaulek1 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seltsame stelle für ein Piercing 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und Beileid[emoji6] , Trollwut. 

Der erste Miniaal hat schon gebissen. So um die 55. Schwimmt wieder. Hat lange umhergespielt und Haken sitzt ganz knapp. Kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Korallenplaty (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo, hier kann man mir bestimmt helfen oder? 
Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr wie ich Fotos vom Handy hochladen soll. 
Früher hatte ich wie am PC immer die Auswahl mit Schriftart etc. 
Nun öffne ich übers Iphone und Safari Anglerboard und bekomme ein komisches Layout. 
Wenn ich antworten will habe ich lediglich ein Textfeld, ich kann aber weder die Schrift, Farbe oder sonst was ändern, geschweige denn ein Foto hochladen. 
Wenn ich auf normale Ansicht klicke, verändert sich nichts. 
Es nervt Fangfotos immer auf den PC ziehen zu müssen, wenn ich sie zeigen möchte.
LG, Korallenplaty


----------



## Inni (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da wird sich die Verwandtschaft freuen, den gibt's am Sa zum Geburtstag vom Sohnemann


----------



## bombe20 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
wie gut das du mich daran erinnerst, im baumarkt einen ordentlichen seitenschneider für die spinntasche zu kaufen. am wochenende soll es wieder an die werra gehen.
btw.: warum gibt es vom pircing keine fotos?


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @trollwut
> wie gut das du mich daran erinnerst, im baumarkt einen ordentlichen seitenschneider für die spinntasche zu kaufen. am wochenende soll es wieder an die werra gehen.
> btw.: warum gibt es vom pircing keine fotos?


----------



## CyprinusCarpio (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern!

Da haste aber was dickes am Haken Trollwut 

Spaß bei Seite!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jose (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oh oh, trollwut not shaved...


säxxi sadie :m


----------



## kati48268 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krankenhaus... #d
Ein echter Angler lässt den Drilling drin & sich einwachsen! |znaika:


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Krankenhaus... #d
> Ein echter Angler lässt den Drilling drin & sich einwachsen! |znaika:



Es gab diverse Umstände, von denen ich nicht schreiben kann, die aber ein schnelles Selbstentfernen des Hakens unmöglich machten und ich den noch rund 2 Stunden im Arm behalten musste


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte 3 Bisse. Haben aber nur den Fisch geklaut oder durchgegnatscht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ein ü60 ist aber hängen geblieben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Geschüttet hat es auch schon wieder.


----------



## Jose (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Es gab diverse Umstände, von denen ich nicht schreiben kann...




geheimnisse vor den kollegen?
geht gar nicht. wir wollen* voll *mitfühlen :m


----------



## bombe20 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
autsch, das sieht mies aus. aber sauber gehakt! darf ich um eine kurze schilderung des hergangs bitten, ohne das du deine geheimnisse ausplauderst?

(info an mich: seitenschneider kaufen)


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @trollwut
> autsch, das sieht mies aus. aber sauber gehakt! darf ich um eine kurze schilderung des hergangs bitten, ohne das du deine geheimnisse ausplauderst?
> 
> (info an mich: seitenschneider kaufen)



Das kann ich so genau auch nicht sagen. War jedenfalls ne ziemlich hektische Situation, und als die einigermaßen geklärt war, hab ich gemerkt, dass da der huchenwedler am Arm baumelt, der war aber nicht montiert, sondern lag einfach irgendwo im Boot rum. Dementsprechend keine Ahnung, wie der sich gehakt hat.

Ich glaube aber ich steige in Zukunft bei jedem Kunstköder auf Einzelhaken um, da ist zumindest die Selbsthackchance wesentlich geringer.

Info an dich: Seitenschneider kaufen!
Hatte früher nie einen dabei und den jetzt auch nur, um eventuell sehr unglücklich hängende Fische schnell befreien zu können. Ich geh nie wieder ohne los!


----------



## Jose (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ... da ist zumindest die Selbst_*hack*_chance wesentlich geringer...
> trolli, das ist ja jetzt mehr als sprachlich feinsinnig #6



fällt mir noch so'n spruch ein: halte ordnung, pflege sie, sie erspart dir zeit und müh".

spruch stimmt, auch wenn er sich nicht auf AUA reimt.

mein mitgefühl.


----------



## zokker (10. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 2.


----------



## bombe20 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri, zocker! bei uns läuft momentan der döbel sehr gut. 

@trollwut
ich habe einen 13jährigen grünschnabel dabei. der darf an der werra, mit erlaubnis des pächters, auch spinner werfen. die frage des pächters war: "wie soll man sonst die jugend an das spinnangeln heranführen? warten bis sie 16 sind?" morgen wird ein seitenschneider gekauft.


----------



## Slick (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Zander Inni. Hab ich ebend erst gesehen, ist ja ganz untergegangen. 

Nummer 3. Jetzt stimmt die Größe auch.


----------



## Sandbank (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!

Bei Euch les ich immer gern mit, obwohl es nur eine kleine Gemeinde gibt, die mitmacht.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Sandbank.

Ebend war eine Beißphase. Ein richtig guter Run, leider nicht hängen geblieben und zwei kleine die wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Sandbank (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habt ihr die sogenannten Bienenmaden schon mal auf Aal ausprobiert?
Für morgen bis Sonntag hab ich mal 10 Stück zum Test gekauft, probieren geht über studieren....


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein, weiß gar nicht wie die aussehen. Zu kleine Köder bringen bei uns nur Weißfisch und Strippen.


----------



## Sandbank (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann, viel Erfolg. Diese Bienenmaden... ich werde es merken....

N8i


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Teste mal und berichte.
N8i


----------



## zokker (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend, es schüttet schon seit dem Morgengrauen.


----------



## fishalex (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen fängern....Hatte gestern kein glück...Drei gummifische mit stahlvorfach abgerissen und ein zander kurz vor m Ufer ausgestiegen[emoji85] 

Bienenmaden nehm ich nur zum forellenangeln....Das läuft sehr gut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> Hallo, hier kann man mir bestimmt helfen oder?
> Ich weiß einfach nicht mehr wie ich Fotos vom Handy hochladen soll.
> Früher hatte ich wie am PC immer die Auswahl mit Schriftart etc.
> Nun öffne ich übers Iphone und Safari Anglerboard und bekomme ein komisches Layout.
> ...



Hol dir am besten Tapatalk, App für Foren


----------



## d0ni (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ouhh man,

grade auf nen 5er Spinner nen etwas größeren Fisch gehakt, vll quergehakter Karpfen, Waller oder sowas.
Nach ca. 30 Sekunden Flucht ist die Schnur gerissen  
Der muss unter nen Baumstamm durchgeschwommen sein, war so komisch "umgelenkt" die Schnur und hat an etwas gerieben. 

Bitter :/


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Scheixxe. Aber schon der nächste Wurf ist die nächste Chance #6


----------



## d0ni (11. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na hoffentlich wird er den Spinner los


----------



## zokker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin erst mal im slalom-modus unterwegs.


----------



## Zerdan (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo... ist zwar nicht mehr ganz live, aber heute in der Elster auf kleinen Wobbler einen hübschen Barsch gefangen


----------



## zokker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zerdan
Bei mir sind die Angeln scharf..


----------



## zokker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wurmangeln ist nicht mein Ding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich komm ja hier zu gar nichts mehr.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast doch jetzt n Köfi. [emoji4]


----------



## zokker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Köfis hab ich genug, 2h gesenkt. Die kommen heute Nacht zum einsatz. Eine hab ich ja schon mit Kauli draußen. Ich will aber mal einen Spitzkopf haben. Barsch, Plieten und Kauli sind aber schneller.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann weiterhin Petri Heil


----------



## Zerdan (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Joa Petri  was ist Zielfisch? und angelst du bis heute Nacht durch?


----------



## zokker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zerdan schrieb:


> Joa Petri  was ist Zielfisch? und angelst du bis heute Nacht durch?


Aal  -  Ja, bis heute Nacht durch und noch länger.[emoji6]


----------



## Zerdan (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

WOAAAA wie cool!!!! Ich mag auch jemanden hier haben, mit dem mal einfach so lange angeln fahren kann  hier gibts niemanden, den ich kenne, der auch angelt ;(


----------



## Jose (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wurmangeln ist nicht mein Ding.
> Ich komm ja hier zu gar nichts mehr.



ist ja auch eher was für mädels :m


----------



## zokker (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau und deswegen hab ich nun alles mit Fisch beködert. 

Liege jetzt am Schilf. Hinter mir ist ganz schön was los. Die Stare suchen ihren Schlafplatz auf, die Wildschweine grunzen wie verrückt und die Seeadler piepen sich die Kehle aus dem Hals. Alles nicht weiter wie 150m weg.


----------



## Zerdan (12. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

darf ich mal eben grade fix orbei kommen? *schmacht*


----------



## zokker (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht viel los, heute Nacht. Erster Biss. So um die 50. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ich schön geschlafen, kein Aal hat mich geweckt. Den ganzen Morgen hat es geregnet. Koch mir noch einen Kaffee und dann pack ich zusammen und düse ab.


----------



## whatup (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hast ein geiles Leben


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



whatup schrieb:


> Du hast ein geiles Leben


Du nicht ?


----------



## zokker (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt, Wetter ist wieder schön.


----------



## zokker (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleiner Nachtrag. Habe es heute auf der Heimfahrt endlich mal geschafft einen zu erwischen.


----------



## porscher (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

starkes bild! Echt hammer!


----------



## Lil Torres (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

super foto, zokker!!


----------



## whatup (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Du nicht ?


Verstehe den Sinn deiner Frage nicht so ganz, werter Kollege. Soll sie humoristischen oder eher provokativen Charakter haben?
Ich kann es mir leider nicht erlauben, jede Nacht auf 'nem Boot zu angeln. Für mich wäre das schon eine Art Aussteigerleben. Mit gewissen Reizen. 
Um deine Frage zu beantworten: mein Leben ist auf seine eigene Art doch irgendwie geil. Aber anders geil. Hast du noch eine weitere Frage?


----------



## Zerdan (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Echt wundervolles Foto!!!#6


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2015)

Für mich und Angler9999 is das Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft rum. Zu viel darf ich noch nicht sagen, aber der Angler konnte seinen BarscgPB verbessern und ick hab den ganzen Bäärlinern gezeigt wie man Barsche fängt. Mein Größter war groß, die anderen nicht weit davon. War aber keine leichte Angelei!!!
Ansonsten Studie und ablauf superbestens organisiert, großes lob!


----------



## RayZero (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klingt total spannend [emoji85] - war bestimmt geil!


----------



## phirania (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag. Habe es heute auf der Heimfahrt endlich mal geschafft einen zu erwischen.



Sehr schöne Aufnahme.#6#6#6


----------



## bombe20 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
wird zur gegebenen zeit ein bericht folgen? das würde mich sehr interressieren. zumal deine beiträge oft einen hohen unterhaltungswert haben.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. September 2015)

Nicht nur ich konnte mein PB Barsch verbessern auch andere. Dann hatte ich noch ein 75er Hecht und Jean einen 72er. und und und und.... war ein klasse Tag mit sehr netten Anglerkollegen.


Den Bericht wird es zur gegebenen Zeit geben. Die Erlaubnis haben wir.
Ps: es waren keine Berliner dabei[emoji12], es waren inclusive. mir Brandenburger


----------



## zokker (14. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Barschanglern zu den Barsch und natürlich auch zu den Hechten.

Ich mach einen Kurzansitz auf Spitzköpfe.


----------



## zokker (14. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das geht Schag auf Schlag. Ich hab aber Abnehmer.


----------



## zokker (14. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder Feierabend. Es sind ein paar Barsche, Plötze und ein Plieten geworden. Eigentlich sollte es ja erst um 17-18 Uhr regnen. Aber es fängt schon an. Soll bis nach Mitternacht richtig was runter kommen. Das tue ich mir nicht an. Da fahre ich lieber morgen noch mal raus.


----------



## Trollwut (14. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin gleich nochmal bei uns ans Wasser. Hatte einige Fehlbisse, einen kleinen barsch und den dicken Zander. Kollege hatte noch n Zanderchen mit rund 45.


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ich wegen dem Zander ganz vergessen hatte: n Waller hatte sich auch noch den Minikopyto an der Barschrute geschnappt. Biss wie ein Zander, ersten zwei Sekunden Drill wie ein Zander und dann lief er ab. Is nach rund 30 Sekunden ausgestiegen, obwohl ich sehr kräftig angeschlagen hab. 
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, wäre er sicher gehant gewesen, hätte ich ihn rausbekommen. Die Stelle is hindernisfrei und genug Schnur hatte ich drauf.
Vorfach war verschleimt und Kopfstöße hatte ich in der Rute, dementsprechend kein Quergehakter Großkarpfen.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, ein Wallen mit Barschgeschirr hätte bestimmt Spaß gemacht.


Bei mir kommt das Wasser heute von unten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eine 5 im Mittel. Boen bis 7. Alles voll Schaumkronen.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beim senken sind mir die Fische von der Senke geflogen. Hab aber trotzdem ein paar bekommen. Bin über den ganzen See gefahren (10km). Fängt gerade an zu regnen. Hier ist nur Wind aber keine Welle. Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Wind hat sich wieder beruhigt. Hab rund 30 Tauis für 2 Plötze und 1 Plieten verbraucht. Wurmangeln ist stressig.
SW
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




NW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



O


----------



## KölnerAngler (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



whatup schrieb:


> Du hast ein geiles Leben



Schließe mich der Aussage an.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich über Nacht ins flache gelegt. Nun alle Angeln mit Fisch. Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> Schließe mich der Aussage an.


Aber nur noch bis Sa. Dann weht ein anderer Wind.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Bisse. Einer losgelassen, ein 50er, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (16. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach noch 3 Strippen nun endlich mal wieder ein Ordentlicher.


----------



## zokker (16. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch ein schöner.


----------



## Brachsenfan (16. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die Fänger!
 Schöne Fische!
 War auch bis vor einer Stunde draußen.
 Ein Fehlbiss auf Wurm, sonst ging nix!
 Will die Tage aber noch mal raus. Mal sehn, ob sich noch einer blicken lässt!?

 Gruß
 Brachsenfan


----------



## bombe20 (16. September 2015)

zokker schrieb:


> Aber nur noch bis Sa. Dann weht ein anderer Wind.



Wieso, zokker? Geht es dann in den Urlaub?


----------



## zokker (16. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich muß nach Schweden. Hechte, Zander, Barsch ärgern.


Ich versuche es jetzt mal wieder mit Wurm, im tiefen. 
Die Nacht hat noch zwei Strippen gebracht.

Wie gierig kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Darket (18. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, heute nen paar Stunden mit der Spinne unterwegs gewesen. Wollte eigentlich auf Rapfen, gab aber nur nen kleinen Barsch ganz am Anfang. Dann an meiner letzten Stelle saß ein etwa 10 jähriger Junge mit nem Eimerchen selbst gesammelter Würmer und Grundmontage an der leichten Spinnrute. Hab Hallo gesagt wie man das macht und er erklärte mir wie man da so Barsche fängt. Alles klar denke ich mir und fange an auszuwerfen. Er fängt in der nächsten Stunde einen (allerdings kleinen) Barsch nach dem anderen und ich hab in der Zeit ein, zwei Anfasser auf  Spinner...jetzt werde ich schon von altklugen Grundschülern an die Wand geangelt.


----------



## Novembermann (19. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf, wie Zocker es nennt. 
Bisher ein Barsch, der nun als Fetzenköder dient.
Hat sich auch schon etwas für iinteressiert, nur nicht ausgiebig genug. ..


----------



## Novembermann (20. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider nichts mehr passiert. #d
Ich pack ein.


----------



## JasonP (20. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann ein Sonntag besser beginnen  wenn auch nicht mit übermäßigem Erfolg gekrönt, war es doch schön.


----------



## robdasilva (20. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Freitag und Samstag trotz Regen und Hagel ein schöner Ansitz mit zwei schönen Fischen die Seele drillen konnte. 
Bei mir leider diesmal gleich den ersten guten Fisch durch ausschlitzen verloren, danach ging nichts mehr bei mir.

Aber was solls hauptsach mit guten Kumpels am Wasser.:vik:


----------



## carphunter 47 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Rob und Seele
 wie du schon oben erwähnt hast mit guten Kumpeln am Wasser.
 Nochmals Petri zu den beiden Fischen , mein Junior war sehr begeistert von beiden live Drills gerne wieder.#6


----------



## Seele (23. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Freitag und Samstag trotz Regen und Hagel ein schöner Ansitz mit zwei schönen Fischen die Seele drillen konnte.
> Bei mir leider diesmal gleich den ersten guten Fisch durch ausschlitzen verloren, danach ging nichts mehr bei mir.
> 
> Aber was solls hauptsach mit guten Kumpels am Wasser.:vik:


 
Es waren 3 Fische :vik:


----------



## Carper95 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Niemand am wasser?
Oder alle so beschäftigt mit drillen, dass keine zeit bleibt um hier zu posten? 
Bin nach dem urlaub nun auf dem weg zum bach forellen ärgern an einer erst zum zweiten mal von mir befischten strecke
Wetter ist sonniger als gehofft aber hauptsache angeln


----------



## bombe20 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@carper95
wenn frau, wetter und mein allgemeinbefinden es zulassen, wird es morgen eine kleine spinntour geben. für sonntag ist ein ganztagsansitz mit gelegentlichem spinnen geplant. heute abend hau ich mir erst mal die melvins um die ohren. 

dir viel erfolg bei der pirsch.

rube di koch


----------



## Carper95 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auf dem heimweg
Bisher konnte ich an diesem bach nur forellen wntlocken aber heute war nich mein tag
Das wasser war viel niedriger als ich es mir erhofft habe nachdem es so viel geregnet hatte während meines urlaubs
Und statt forellen bissen heute alle möglchen fische
Da waren 3 barsche eine gute handvoll rotaugen bis 20 cm ein paar gründlinge daruter einer von über 15cm und ein besonderer fang: so wie es aussieht ein rotauge mit der färbung eines goldfischs...
Aber forellen nada
Eine habe ich verscheucht als ich am ufer ausgerutscht bin und ich glaube eine kleine von etwa 20 cm verloren zu haben aber das könnte genauso gut ein kräftiger weißfisch gewesen sein auf die distanz..
Naja
Hauptsache schmacht gestillt fürs erste


----------



## kernell32 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf, Feuer warm, Bierchen kalt der erste Esox ist schon geputzt.


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guter Einstieg in die Wallernacht






Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (26. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber hallo #6


----------



## Patrick086 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi @ all. Vor ein paar Stunden ist meinem Vater leider was ziemlich dummes passiert . Er saß an der Elbe , hatte beide Ruten im Wasser und saß mit seinem Stuhl genau dazwischen ! Er hatte sich auf die eine Angel konzentriert , als Urplötzlich ein ziemlich großer Fisch seine andere Rute ins Wasser zog ! Er saß genau zwischen den Ruten , aber so schnell konnte er nicht reagieren wie der Fisch zog . Er warf sofort hinterher , traf die Angel aber nicht und der Fisch zog mit samt Rute Stromabwärts . Wir wissen leider nicht , was es war , vermuten aber , dass es ein großer Karpfen war. Resultat: Fisch weg, Angelrute mit samt Rolle, Schnur + Montage weg #q . Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist, das die komplette Rute incl. Rolle und Schnur zusammen vielleicht ca. 50-60 € gekostet hat, aber trotzdem ziemlich ärgerlich . Hat schon mal jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gesammelt ;+ ?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ähnliche erfahrungen, nein. Selbst im Strom kann man die Bremse so aufdrehen, dass der Fisch abziehen kann ohne die Rute ins Wasser zu ziehen.

Ich hoffe das sich der Fisch befreien kann.


----------



## Patrick086 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Problem war, das die Bremse schon hin war ! Wir waren froh das wir sie noch mal festbekommen haben und haben sie deshalb komplett FEST geklebt , damit man noch normal angeln kann damit.


----------



## kernell32 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ohne Worte...


----------



## fishalex (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man sollte nie am Material sparen...hab auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit billigerem Material gemacht...Und bremse immer auf. Man schadet nur den fischen und sich selbst

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Das Problem war, das die Bremse schon hin war ! Wir waren froh das wir sie noch mal festbekommen haben und haben sie deshalb komplett FEST geklebt , damit man noch normal angeln kann damit.




Sorry, da fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Da habe absolut kein Mitleid und Verständnis. Hoffe nur für den Fisch, dass er das unbeschadet übersteht weil er kann schließlich nichts dafür dass ihr so fischt.


----------



## Kaka (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klingt irgendwie trollig. 

Falls nicht, schämt euch!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Rolle hat auch nen Bügel, den man öffnen kann und die Schnur kann man mit Gummiband an der Rute befestigen....dann wär das nicht passiert  Aber trotzdem...ohne Bremse auf große Fische zu angeln ist immer ein hohen und unnötiges Risiko.


----------



## Patrick086 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haben wir ja jetzt mitbekommen, dass es Falsch war also beruhigt euch mal wieder ! Tut aber mal nicht so, als wäre euch sowas ähnliches noch nicht passiert ! Hinterher kann man immer die große Klappe haben . Da wir es jetzt wissen, dass so was passieren kann , wird sich da auch was ändern ! Außerdem in Punkto Tierquälerei: Wenn ich sehe auf so manchem Fangvideo , wie lange mit dem Fisch gespielt wird , nur damit man ihn ganz elegant per Hand landen kann , dann geht bei mir ebenfalls die Hutschnur hoch! In der Zeit , was andere benötigen ihn in die Hand zu bekommen, habe ich den Fisch 5 mal gekeschert !!! Die Angel ist weg, der Fisch auch und der Ärger immer noch groß. Was solls , davon geht die Welt jetzt auch nicht unter.
*So , und wer von EUCH ohne Sünde ist , darf jetzt weiter fleißig mit Steinen werfen !!! :e*


----------



## pedda (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Haben wir ja jetzt mitbekommen, dass es Falsch war also beruhigt euch mal wieder ! Tut aber mal nicht so, als wäre euch sowas ähnliches noch nicht passiert ! Hinterher kann man immer die große Klappe haben . Da wir es jetzt wissen, dass so was passieren kann , wird sich da auch was ändern ! Außerdem in Punkto Tierquälerei: Wenn ich sehe auf so manchem Fangvideo , wie lange mit dem Fisch gespielt wird , nur damit man ihn ganz elegant per Hand landen kann , dann geht bei mir ebenfalls die Hutschnur hoch! In der Zeit , was andere benötigen ihn in die Hand zu bekommen, habe ich den Fisch 5 mal gekeschert !!! Die Angel ist weg, der Fisch auch und der Ärger immer noch groß. Was solls , davon geht die Welt jetzt auch nicht unter.
> *So , und wer von EUCH ohne Sünde ist , darf jetzt weiter fleißig mit Steinen werfen !!! :e*



Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Nächstes Mal sollte man lieber vorher nachdenken, bevor man so einen Blödsinn macht...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Tut aber mal nicht so, als wäre euch sowas ähnliches noch nicht passiert ! Hinterher kann man immer die große Klappe haben . [/B]



 Bestimmt schon, aber sowas definitiv noch nicht.


----------



## kernell32 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also wenn ich vergesse den Freilauf einzuschalten und mir die Hecht mama die Rute ins Wasser zerrt ist das ein Unfall!
Wenn ich aber die Bremse zuklebe weil Billigrolle XY einfach ******** und kaputt ist und ich sie trotzdem einsetze, so a la das schaff ich schon, dann ist das fahrlässig.
Ist aber kein moralischer Vorwurf, der Fisch wird das Geschirr schon los da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, n abgerissener wobbler im Schlund ist schlimmer.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bier hab ich gerade, lohnt sich noch Popkorn machen? :q


----------



## kernell32 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Bier hab ich gerade, lohnt sich noch Popkorn machen? :q


Klar Popcorn lohnt immer  da gibts auch aktuell noch nen anderen Trööt, geht um lebende Köfis, auch großes Kino!
Alles in allem ein gelungenes Wochenende.
Bin zwar nicht am Wasser (Topic) aber Zwiebelkuchenfest, n liter Federweißer und alles ist gut.
Die Hechte können auch mal nen Tag ohne mich


----------



## Tobi92 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So kann der Tag beginnen, muss sich nur noch ein Fisch an meinen Haken verirren


----------



## RayZero (29. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sensationelles Foto - dann mal Petri Heil :m


----------



## Tobi92 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank


----------



## plattfisch56 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit was fürn Sperrmüll angeln den Ihr dort?


----------



## PhantomBiss (29. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hä ?? Was fürn Sperrmüll meinst Du ?


----------



## thanatos (30. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wie bringt man den Fischen bei das es Herbst ist und sie gefälligst auf große Köder zu beißen haben .war gestern und heute mit der Spinne unterwegs jeden Platz erst mal mit großen und mittel großen Ködern durchpflügt -nix .Dann mit Spinnern Größe 1 und 5cm Twistern auf Barsch
hab die kleinen nicht gezählt aber 6 über 30 cm sind mitgegangen und genau an den mickrigen Ködern hatte ich insgesamt 7 größere Fische dran die leider nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen sind nun bitte keine Ratschläge ist eben so.


----------



## Tobi92 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Mit was fürn Sperrmüll angeln den Ihr dort?


Ich hoffe mal, du beziehst das auf den zugeklebten Freilauf und nicht auf mein Bild


----------



## oberfranke (30. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick086 schrieb:


> Der einzige Wermutstropfen ist, das die komplette Rute incl. Rolle und Schnur zusammen vielleicht ca. 50-60 € gekostet hat, aber trotzdem ziemlich ärgerlich .


Ich muss mal den Klugsch.....modus einschalten
Als Wermutstropfen bezeichnet man einen Umstand der eine Sache/ Situation usw zusätzlich "bitter" macht. Also ist die Tatsache das euer "G`lumb" nur 50-60€ gekostet hat kein Wermutstropfen sondern das was den Verlust (den ihrer eurer gnadenlosen Blödheit zu verdanken habt) zumindest finanziell erträglich macht.


----------



## Darket (30. September 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grade von her kurzen abendlichen Spinntour zurück. Nix außer nem ziemlich heftigen Biss, der aber leider nicht hängen geblieben ist. Hat mir den 12,5 cm Lieblingsköder fast zur Hälfte vom Haken gezogen und dabei gut zerlegt. Beim nächsten mal erwische ich den! #q


----------



## RayZero (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich fahr jetzt los an die Wertach die Barsche ärgern [emoji106]


----------



## bombe20 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sechs uhr!?! ray du wahnsinniger!  aber wie kann man einen feiertag bei diesem traumwetter denn besser nutzen, wenn nicht mit angeln? dann mal petri heil.
ich will nachher mal an die neue luppe um die kleinen ikiru auszuprobieren. mal sehen, was dort so schwimmt.


----------



## bombe20 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ray
wie war es und was hast du gefangen? ich habe heute geschneidert. nachdem uns die neue luppe missfallen hat, sind wir auf die weisse elster ausgewichen. aber auch da war tote hose. allerdings laufen die ikurus ebenso schön, wie die chubbys. nächstes wochenende gehts noch einmal an die werra.


----------



## JasonP (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Außer einer schönen Aussicht gab es heute nichts zu holen


----------



## Darket (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nach langem mal wieder Ansitz auf Brassen an einer Stelle, an der ich im Frühjahr super gefangen habe. Und es ging so gar nix. Fünf Stunden, drei Platzwechsel und nicht ein Zupfer. Und ich reiße vorher noch Sprüche ä la Brassen fängt man immer... |supergri


----------



## RayZero (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab auch ganz schrecklich abgeschneidert - sogar null Fischkontakt und das sogar an stellen wie diesen:














Da riecht es förmlich nach Fisch - waren aber nicht da. Hab alles aus der Köderkiste probiert und alle Wasserschichten durch. Naja so ist angeln [emoji16] ... Dafür konnte ich eine neue Rute testen und bin total begeistert!


----------



## thanatos (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:c soo ein super wetter und dann ging nicht mal beim stippen was #d zwei rotäuglein in zwei stunden :c
werde heute nochmal losziehen mal sehen |bigeyes
was nach dem fastentag beist ;+


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch mal wieder los.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker
schön wieder von dir zu lesen. wird es einen kurzen, bebilderten schweden bericht geben?


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja na klar (über 1200 Bilder geschossen). Bin erst gestern Abend zurückgekommen. Noch keine Zeit gehabt. Das tolle Wetter jetzt muß ich erstmal zum Angeln nutzen. Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist der schön abgezogen. Ich dachte  schon ...


----------



## kalfater (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir auch nix! Nicht einmal Plötzen. Die Fische hatten wohl auch Feiertag  War von Samstag 12.30 Uhr bis Sonntag 7.30 Uhr an einem kleinen See. Die ganze Nacht durchgemacht. Tolle Fetzenköder auf Grund. Wurm und Maden über Grund, und an der Oberfläche - kein Fisch zeigte Interesse. Im Oktober versuche ich nochmal, einen großen Aal zu überlisten. Beim nächsten Ansitz lasse ich den Aalkiller-lockstoff weg, vielleicht lag es daran.

Nur die Wildschweine, die krachend durchs Unterholz rannten, hielten mich in Schach. Muss man da eigentlich Angst haben? Als die grunzende Meute immer näher kam, machte ich mich bemerkbar - mit lautem Husten und Taschenlampe in den Wald haltend. Hat funktioniert. Petri an alle!

Zokker hat natürlich einen großen Vorteil, da er dort angelt, wo kaum einer seine Köder auslegt. Da sind die Fische entspannter, und nicht so vorsichtig ;-)

Danke für die tollen Bilder, lieber Zokker! Macht große Freude die anzuschauen.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke kalfater. 
Zu den Wildschweinen: ob du Angst haben musst weiß ich nicht, aber wenn du welche hast ist es nicht verkehrt. Ich hab auch einen riesen Respekt vor denen. Hab früher immer eine kleine Schreckschußpistole dabei gehabt. Ein Jäger sagte mir metallgeklapper mögen die gar nicht. Also immer schön Kochpotdeckel mitnehmen.[emoji6]


----------



## Josera (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja Wildschweine sind nicht wirklich schlimm, mehr Angst sollte man vor den Jägern haben die sind definitiv gefährlicher. Kann mich an ne Situation erinnern vor 4 Jahre wollte bei Starkregen mit dem Fahrrad in der Dämmerung vom Angeln wieder heimfahren, päng Reifen geplatzt direct am See also war 3 km schieben angesagt natürlich waren alle Lampen an dem Tag kaputt   #q  kaum war ich im Wald fiehl ein schuß höchstens 100m entfernt. Den restlichen weg durch den Wald hab ich die Beine aber under die Arme genommen... #t


----------



## kalfater (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo zokker, Danke für den Tipp! Da fällt mir doch gleich so eine Rassel (Knatter) ein, die manche Fußballfans verwenden. Pistole wäre mir zu laut, weil ich die Fische nicht vertreiben möchte, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch noch den Jagdschein machen, dann würde ich so einige Male nicht mehr als Scheider abtreten müssen 

P.S.: Die Knatter habe ich mir eben gekauft. 5.90 Euro, inkl. Versand. In einem großen, bekannten Internetkaufhaus. Nach meiner Erinnerung benutzen doch auch die Treiber bei einer Jagd solche Dinger. Ja, das Geräusch müssten die Wildscheine kennen ;-)

Josera, da kann ich mitreden. Sonntagmorgen, nach dem Nachtangeln, vor etwa drei Jahren, war eine Truppe Jäger am Schießen - nur etwa 40 Meter von mir. Ich saß gerade an meinem Lieblingssee, und dachte: wenn dir jetzt das Schrot um die Ohren fliegt, kannst du einpacken.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man ist hier ein Lärm. Die Stare setzen sich ständig, im Schilf, um. Die Wildschweine grunzen und quiken im Wald und im Schilf und die Wildgänse und Kraniche können den Schnabel auch nicht halten. 
Seit der Mond aufgegangen ist, beißen die Aale auch. Sind aber extrem träge, ziehen nur ganz langsam ab und man muß min 20 Minuten warten. Einen hab ich schon versaut, hab nach 10 Minuten angeschlagen. Beißen auch nur auf kleine Köfis. 60, 65 und 70 schätze ich mal. 2 Bisse waren noch vor Mitternacht, aber die haben wieder losgelassen.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein guter mit knapp 80 ist dazu gekommen. Einer unter 60 auch noch, der schwimmt aber wieder.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen Biss hatte ich noch im dunklen. Liege jetzt mitten auf dem See in dichtem Nebel. Sicht so um die 10 Meter. Die Posen sind nicht zu sehen.


----------



## kalfater (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen, zokker! Daumen hoch! Der Fang kann sich sehen lassen. In welcher Tiefe angelst Du? Kleine Köfis - mit der Nadel aufgezogen - am 1er Haken? Verwendest Du Lockstoffe? Rote oder gelbe und grüne Knicklichter? Ich binde die gelben und grünen KL immer etwas mit schwarzem Band ab, da mir die zu hell leuchten. Welche Vorfächer verwendest Du? Stahl, Kevlar oder 35er monofil? Wäre toll, wenn Du etwas zur Gerätschaft und Methode schreiben könntest. Danke für die Bemühungen!


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausgeschlafen. 

Kalfater, später.

Die Sonne gewinnt langsam oberhand.

Ich pack zusammen und düse ab.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, zokker! Daumen hoch! Der Fang kann sich sehen lassen. In welcher Tiefe angelst Du? Nachts so 0,5 bis 1,5 Meter Kleine Köfis - mit der Nadel aufgezogen - am 1er Haken? zZ Köfis max 6 cm, im Hochsommer nicht unter 10 cm, mit Nadel aufgezogen (tot aber mit intakter Blase), 2er Haken (DAM) Verwendest Du Lockstoffe? nein, ich fütter nur direkt vor dem Angeln an (3-4 mittelgroße kleingeschnittene Plötzen oder Ukis) Rote oder gelbe und grüne Knicklichter? Ich binde die gelben und grünen KL immer etwas mit schwarzem Band ab, da mir die zu hell leuchten. Gelbe, das Wasser ist sehr trübe, manche KL stinken wie Sau (nicht anfassen) Welche Vorfächer verwendest Du? Stahl, Kevlar oder 35er monofil? abriebfeste 35er Mono Wäre toll, wenn Du etwas zur Gerätschaft 2,10 Meter Rute (WG 80 g), 35- 40er Rollen, 35er Mono Hauptschnur (100 m) 10g Knicklichtposen, Vorfach nicht unter 70 cm, Pieper direkt an der Angel (man will ja auch mal Schlafen) und Methode Nachts an seichten Stellen, wo sich Kleinfisch rumtreibt, nicht zu weit vom tiefen Wasser, auf Grund Köfi anbieten. Bei sehr hellem Mondschein auch mal im Mittelwasser schreiben könntest. Danke für die Bemühungen!


Bitte schön. Was ich noch vergas: den Tag vor den Angeln, keine Hände mit Seife waschen, nicht Duschen, keine Creme, kein Mückenschutz und bloss nicht mit frisch gewaschenen Sachen angeln (meine werden nur einmal im Jahr gewaschen, im Winter).


----------



## kalfater (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*Danke, zokker! Sehr freundlich von Dir.* Ich benutze z.Zt. hellbraune Vorfächer aus Kevlar (7 kg) und 1er Haken. Werde beim nächsten Ansitz auch mal die 2er Haken probieren. Mit Mono-Vorfach habe ich abgeschlossen, nachdem mir an zwei unterschiedlichen Tagen jeweils ein Aal (beide um die 72 und 76 cm) am Ufer (50 cm neben dem Wasser) abgerissen sind. Konnte die Schleicher aber sofort greifen, da ich immer ein Stück Baumwolllappen in der Hose habe, wenn ich Fischen bin. 

Das mit dem Waschen *lach* halte ich ähnlich. Am Angeltag wird früh kein Parfüm aufgetragen, nur mit Hilfe einer Wäscheklammer geraucht, und vor jedem Köderwechsel werden die Hände mit Seewasser und etwas Schlamm neutralisiert. Der Tipp mit den KL ist gut! So kleine Köderfische habe ich nicht immer, aber kleine Filetstücken – mit der Nadel aufgezogen - müssten es auch tun. 

Danke und Petri heil!

Werde diese Woche bestimmt noch zwei Mal auf Pirsch gehen und berichten ;-)

kalfater


----------



## Zerdan (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallöchen  komme gerade von der Elster wieder... leider schneider, war trotzdem schön... einmal habe ich den Wobbler durchgezogen, und kurz bevor ich ihn aus dem Wasser heben konnte, kam eine Forelle angeflitzt hat sich den geschnappt... ich hab voll den Schock bekommen und glaube ich zu hektisch reagiert... hab erstmal angehauen *schäm*  jedenfalls ist die wieder sofort weggewesen... naja,.. das erste mal eine Forellenattacke gesehen... auch schön!

petri zu deinen mega Aalen *neid*


----------



## Korallenplaty (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> Mit Mono-Vorfach habe ich abgeschlossen, nachdem mir an zwei unterschiedlichen Tagen jeweils ein Aal (beide um die 72 und 76 cm) am Ufer (50 cm neben dem Wasser) abgerissen sind. Konnte die Schleicher aber sofort greifen, da ich immer ein Stück Baumwolllappen in der Hose habe, wenn ich Fischen bin.



Dann musst du irgendetwas falsch gemacht haben. Ich kann . 

Hast du vielleicht Knoten im Vorfach gehabt? Schlechte und abgenutzte Wirbel? Aufgeschäuertes Vorfach?
Ein Aal kann theoretisch auch Monoschnur durchbeißen, ich denke aber eine 35er Schnur reicht allemahle für Aal.


----------



## kalfater (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> Dann musst du irgendetwas falsch gemacht haben. Ich kann . Freut mich für Dich. Bis zum Tag X ;-)
> 
> Hast du vielleicht Knoten im Vorfach gehabt? Gewiss nicht. Solche Vorfächer würde ich nicht mehr verwenden.
> 
> ...


----------



## bombe20 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@kalfater
hast du die vorfächer selber gebunden oder waren die gekauft? ich hatte mal welche von kogha oder cormoran (rot beschichtete). die sind ständig bei fischkontakt kurz hinter dem haken gerissen. dabei spielte es keine rolle, ob ein aal am haken war oder sonst irgend was größeres. ich lege seit dem den euro auf den tisch und kaufe nur noch owner. da spielt es auch keine rolle, ob ein knoten im vorfach ist. ich kann morgen mal in der angelkiste nachsehen. ich bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es die kogha-haken waren.


----------



## kalfater (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, bombe20!

Ich verwendete zu dem Zeitpunkt selbst gebundene Vorfächer mit guter 35er Mono (von Tetzlaff). Zudem mache ich (schon immer) nach jedem Binden einen ordentlichen Zugtest zwischen Haken und Schlaufe.
 
Gruß!
kalfater


----------



## bombe20 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hmm, ich habe gerade mal geschaut. die von mir gemeinten vorfächer waren von cormoran mit 2er wurmhaken.
grüße ins städtchen. habe gerade gesehen, das du auch aus halle kommst.


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder los. Ganz schön windig. Mal sehen ob der Wind die Aale auf trab bringt.


----------



## kalfater (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, zokker! Wir freuen uns auf die neuen Bilder


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich muß erst mal auftauen. Hab wie immer, beim Senken, bis zum Sack im Wasser gestanden. 1,5h. Letzte mal schien wenigstens noch die Sonne. 13 Grad LT, Regen und stürmisch. WT 14 Grad. Im tiefen wird heute nicht geangelt. Ich habe mich gleich in Schilfnähe gelegt.  Es ist einfach zu windig. Köfis hab ich jetzt aber genug.


----------



## Carper95 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin aufm rückweg vom bach.
Hatte 2 rotfedern und eine kleine forelle die aber obwohl maßig wieder schwimmt da sie mir zu schmal war.
Habe das angeln abgebrochen da mir jede 2. stelle versaut wurde durch hunde die ihren herrchen nicht gehorchen und schön vor mir ins wasser springen..
Manchen leuten sollten echt die hunde abgenommen werden-.-
Und da ich zur entspannung angeln gehe und meine frustration immer weiter gewachsen ist bin ich abgehauen da ich bei der nächsten badenden töle wohl ausgeflippt wäre

Dir viel erfolg und hundefreies wasser zokker allerdings denke ich bei dir ist das hunderisiko recht gering


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Im tiefen wird heute nicht geangelt. Ich habe mich gleich in Schilfnähe gelegt.  Es ist einfach zu windig. Köfis hab ich jetzt aber genug.



Meinst da geht noch was im Flachen? Bei uns so gut wie nix mehr


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorletzte Nacht ging noch was. 

Angeln liegen jetzt von 0,5 m bis 1,5 m. Hab mich, von der Stelle (vorletzte Nacht) 200 m weiter weg gelegt. Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man 2 mal hintereinander die selbe Stelle beangelt, ist des 2 mal immer nicht so erfolgreich und da die Aale sowieso nicht so gut laufen, rechne ich mir hier mehr Chancen  aus. Mal sehen.


----------



## Zerdan (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf was hast du denn die Rotfedern gehabt? 

@Zokker... mensch... jeden Tag aufm Wasser... echt cool... würde so gerne mal mitkommen...


----------



## kalfater (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker, ich denke dass die Strategie funktioniert. Das Wasser hat noch gute Temperatur, da sind immer noch genug große Schleicher auf Beutefang. Gerade im Herbst. Mit Boot hätte ich auch vorm Schilf, in flachem Wasser, die Köder ausgelegt. Ich drücke die Daumen! ;-)


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> da sind immer noch genug große Schleicher auf Beutefang. Gerade im Herbst.



Aber auch viele kleine  Schleicher. Zwei Bisse hat ich auch noch.


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zocker. Hoffe das Wetter hält noch etwa


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> Petri Zocker. Hoffe das Wetter hält noch etwa


Danke mathei, aber wenn da nicht noch was ordentliches zu kommt, gehen sie wieder zurück. Die Größe ist so an der k...grenze.
Wetter geht so. Ist wenigstens nicht kalt (12 Grad). Pieseln tut es die ganze Zeit. Liege aber schön überwindig. Die Wellen drücken aber trotzdem rein. Hab 2 Anker drin und gut verspannt, den Kahn. Geht schon.


----------



## kalfater (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 22.34 Uhr bereits 2 Aale gelandet und weitere 2 Bisse gehabt - da geht noch was. Bin mir ganz sicher. Was sehe ich da? Einen 52er und einer 60er Schleicher? 

zokker, Du hast es drauf! Petri!


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lebende Aale lassen sich so schlecht messen. 
Hab mich da auch schon öfters ganz schön verschätzt.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker!
ich komme gerade als schneider von der saale. ich hatte ein paar vorsichtige zupfer auf tauwurm.
aber ich konnte vier damenbinden landen. vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal das tapatalk zulegen. das glaubt mir doch sonst kein mensch. kennt jemand eine kostenfreie alternative zu dem programm?


----------



## kalfater (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey bombe20, also doch kein Schneider! 

Immerhin ist es bei uns in Halle 15,5 Grad über Null. Bei Zokker müssten es jetzt 10 oder 11 Grad sein. Der Eimer ist bestimmt voll geworden. Jetzt gerade Run auf alle Ruten ;-) 

Bin gespannt auf die Bilder nachher. Hau mich jetzt aufs Ohr.

Petri an alle Nachteulen!


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Binden. Hier passiert auch zZ nichts. Von wegen voller Eimer. Haha.

Tapatalk geht schon ganz gut,  wenn man sich mit eingefuchst hat, Bombe20.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach weiteren 3 Bissen, die alle nur den Fisch durchgekaut haben, mal wieder ein Besserer. So um die 70.


----------



## kalfater (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, zokker! Das ist doch ein tolles Ergebnis. Da würde ich mir (im Oktober) aber ganz zufrieden über den Bauch streicheln und breit grinsen. Alles gut!


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, bin auch zufrieden. Hatte noch mehrere Bisse,  so ab 3.30 Uhr. Ich nehme mal an die Köfis können noch eine Nummer kleiner sein. 
Die beiden Kleinen schwimmen aber trotzdem wieder. Ich hab noch paar mal in den Eimer geschaut und hab dann mein Urteil gefällt. In dubio pro reo. 

Angeln sind zusammengepackt, noch Kaffee trinken und dann düse ich auch ab.


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri!



zokker schrieb:


>


da riecht´s ja förmlich nach aal.


----------



## fishalex (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, macht immer Spaß von dir zu lesen. Mich wunderts, dass du nicht öfters mal n zander als beifang hast. Gibt s in deinen Gewässern nich so viele? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zu bestimmten Zeiten ja. Jetzt senke ich dort immer meine Köfis.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fishalex schrieb:


> Petri zokker, macht immer Spaß von dir zu lesen. Mich wunderts, dass du nicht öfters mal n zander als beifang hast. Gibt s in deinen Gewässern nich so viele?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ab und zu geht mal einer. Aber dann muß man nachts etwas tiefer angeln.


----------



## fishalex (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok, ja das hab ich mir fast gedacht....wobei die ja wenns wärmer is auch ganz schön ins flache den beutefischen nachgehen. Also aufjedenfall läuft der aal bei dir, von sowas können wir hier nur träumen. Petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Korallenplaty (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker

Bis wann angelst du eigentlich auf Aal? Auch noch im November oder gar Dezember?

Ich denke ab März fängt deine Aal-Saison an?


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> @zokker
> 
> Bis wann angelst du eigentlich auf Aal? Auch noch im November oder gar Dezember?
> 
> Ich denke ab März fängt deine Aal-Saison an?



Hallo Korallenplaty

es kommt ganz auf`s Wetter an. Solange die WT noch über 13 Grad sind, wird auf Aal geangelt. 

in Frühjahr ist es nicht anders, da geht sogar manchmal schon im März was. Allerdings nicht auf den Seen, sondern in flachen Torfstichen. Es reichen schon 2 schöne Sonnentage mit wenig Wind um hier die magischen 13 Grad zu erreichen. Leider kühlt hier das Wasser genauso schnell wieder ab. Auf den See geht es erst im Mai, Juni los und das auch sehr schleppend.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hallo Korallenplaty
> 
> es kommt ganz auf`s Wetter an. Solange die WT noch über 13 Grad sind, wird auf Aal geangelt.
> 
> in Frühjahr ist es nicht anders, da geht sogar manchmal schon im März was. Allerdings nicht auf den Seen, sondern in flachen Torfstichen. Es reichen schon 2 schöne Sonnentage mit wenig Wind um hier die magischen 13 Grad zu erreichen. Leider kühlt hier das Wasser genauso schnell wieder ab. Auf den See geht es erst im Mai, Juni los und das auch sehr schleppend.



Nur als Ergänzung:
Bei uns gehen die Aale wesentlich früher, wir haben dieses Jahr schon gefangen, als es noch ordentlichst Nachtfrost gegeben hat, Wassertemperatur lag nicht über 7 Grad.
allerdings haben wir auch nur rund 20m von den "Winterstandplätzen geangelt, dementsprechend also die erste Frühjahrsaalbeute angeboten


----------



## Korallenplaty (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Okay, danke schonmal für die Auskunft. Habe bei mir im Kanal Anfang April die ersten gefangen. 
Komme diesen Oktober leider nicht mehr ans Wasser, hoffe, dass im November noch ein Aal zu erwischen ist. 
LG, Leon


----------



## Szczupakhunter (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir auch Petri zu den Fischen  

In der Maas in Roermond nimmt auch nichts. Jede Woche dort aber einfach nichts. Ausser wenn ihr Grundeln mögt jede 5 Sekunden nimmt eine viel spass!  

Grüße David


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder los. Wahrscheinlich das letzte mal auf Aal dieses Jahr. Wasser ist schon arg kalt.


----------



## kalfater (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Still ruht der "See". Nicht eine Welle auf dem Kanal. Zokker, bei uns in Halle sind 15 Grad. Herrlich mild. Mir juckt es in den Fingern.  |bigeyes 

Vielleicht ziehe ich heute auch noch los. Petri!


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

15 Grad? Hier sind 7. Hab gerade gesenkt. Muß erst mal auftauen. Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch beißt noch.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhu mein erster Spitzkopf dieses Jahr. Aber ziemlich klein und dünning ist er. Der kommt wieder rein.


----------



## kalfater (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

18 Uhr der erste Aal? Petri! Das könnte ja heute richtig einschlagen 

Musste meine Pirsch leider auf morgen verlegen, aber dann richtig! Die Heatbox wird mir den Hintern schon fein auf Temperatur halten. Zokker, wir sind sehr gespannt auf Deine Bilder! 

P.S. Barsche habe ich schon im Januar gefangen, als der See noch zur Hälfte zugefroren war. Auf Tauwurm, in Ufernähe.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

18 Uhr im tiefen einen Aal zu fangen ist nicht sowas besonders hier. Das Wasser ist ja sehr trübe. Aber auf Wurm einen Spitzkopf, ist dieses Jahr mein erster. Meisten ist der Kleinfisch schneller. Ist alles voll damit hier.

Liege jetzt wieder dichter vorm Schilf und hab meine Angeln so von knapp 1m bis über 1.50 m tiefe ausgelegt. Es regnet gerade. Ich hab es mir aber gemütlich gemacht.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker und weiterhin gute fänge in dieser nacht.
die dame des hauses ist heute abend aus und ich sitze wieder auf der couch bei schallplatte und bier. die kinder schlafen schon. müßen morgen ja wieder in die schule und in den kindergarten und zu allem übel muß ich auch noch arbeiten.
was machst du eigentlich mit deinem, übers jahr gefangenen, aal?

@kalfater
was hast du morgen vor?


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Bombe

Die Aale werden geräuchert ( paar mal im Jahr). Verwandtschaft und Freunde werden dann auch versorgt. Die ganz Dicken werden sauer eingelegt (ein Genuss, ist man sich dann auch nicht so schnell über). Ab und zu gibt es auch mal Brataal. 

Ich glaub die Nacht geht nicht viel. Es springt auch kein Kleinfisch mehr und es regnet Bindfäden.
PS Schwedenbericht ist auch raus.


----------



## kalfater (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, ich hätte mich auch in Schilfnähe gelegt. Schön gemütlich bei Kerzenschein und heißem Tee ;-)

Glaube nicht, dass man um 21.21 Uhr schon eine Voraussicht auf die ganze Fangnacht machen kann. 

Bombe, morgen versuche ich es noch einmal auf Aal. Werde vermutlich bis Samstag früh bleiben, da ich in 2015 sehr wenig am Wasser war. Zudem steht morgen der Mond auf Sieg!


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben hat der Regen mal eine kleine Pause eingelegt. Gespenstisch Ruhe draußen. Keine Wildgänse, keine Kraniche, keine 10000 Stare, keine Wildschweine, keine plätschernden Fische, kein Windhauch und es ist tiefschwarze Nacht. Aber jetzt tröpfelt es schon wieder aufs Dach.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker
ich mache das ähnlich wie du. nur lassen sich die dicken aale schwerlich, in der masse zu den kleineren räuchern, ohne dass die haut reißt. geschmacklich tut das keinen abbruch, aber eben ästhetisch. zumal meine eltern gesagt haben, mehr als 90cm geht nicht in die gefriertruhe. hast du ein spezielles rezept für deinen sauren aal, oder kann ich dafür jedes beliebige nehmen? (habe noch nicht nach geseshen und war mir bisher unbekannt)
deinen schweden bericht sehe ich mir morgen an. mich übermannt die müdigkeit...

@kalfater
dann wünsch ich dir alles gute. hast du schon eine ahnung, wo du hin willst?


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die über 90 werden sowieso sauer eingekocht. So Gelatine in kochend Wasser, Lorbeerblatt und Mohrrüben usw. Macht die Frau immer. Hab ich keine Ahnung von.


----------



## mathei (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann hier mal einer einen Aal fangen, wenn Deutschland schon kein Tor schiesst


----------



## kalfater (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, Deine Schwedenbilder, vor allem die vom März, sind ganz großes Kino. Danke fürs hochladen und beschreiben! Habe feuchte Augen bekommen. Das Holzboot - einmalig! Der riesige Steinpilz. Der gute alte Z-Blinker. Noch aus der alten Zeit? Die Landschaft, die Seen da oben, einfach traumhaft! Der dicke Aal, richtig stramm und kerngesund.

Danke, bombe, vermutlich ans Posthorn. Ganz sicher bin ich mir aber noch nicht. Wenn ich was fange, gibt es auf jeden Fall Bilder. Ansonsten freue ich mich auch einfach nur, wenn die zwei Eisvögel vom letzten Ansitz (mit nahezu metallicblauen Federkleid) wieder einen großen Bogen vor meinen Ruten fliegen. Dann war es schon ein guter Tag. 

mathei, die Iren waren einfach besser. Die haben verdient gewonnen.

Gute Nacht an alle Nachteulen. Wir lesen uns nachher, zokker. Dickes Petri! Bin gespannt auf Deine Fänge ...


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bitte mathei.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das ist ja nun mal der Kleinste der letzten Nächte. Max 45 cm und bei strömendem Regen. Muß alle 20 min die Lenzstopfen ziehen. Ich bin auch ein Dödel, hab sie jetzt draußen gelassen.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder so ein Halbstarker. Hat mir die ganze Angel vertüdelt.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

6 Grad, alles naß. Ich fahr heim.


----------



## kalfater (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Riesen, aber auch kein Schneider. Mit dem Ergebnis könnte ich leben, wenn ich am Samstagmorgen ein Fazit ziehe ;-)


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3. Wurf mit der neuen Rocke - 62er Zander bei klarem Wasser und Sonnenschein auf den Whisky Lieblingsköder 12,5cm - läuft [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## RayZero (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein kleiner Esox obendrauf


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fein,fein..Rocke Einweihungstag
gelungen,Petri


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> Keine Riesen, aber auch kein Schneider. Mit dem Ergebnis könnte ich leben, wenn ich am Samstagmorgen ein Fazit ziehe ;-)



Morgen kalfater, was ist mit Deinem Fazit?

Petri RayZero.


----------



## kalfater (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mahlzeit, zokker. Bin eben wieder rein. Habe nur ein kleines HTC, mit dem es sich blöde macht, vom Wasser zu berichten. Wird aber bald geändert! Also: gestern 14 Uhr am Wasser gewesen, bis heute morgen 10 Uhr. Dann eingepackt. Nur drei Bisse - alle auf Wurm-Made-Kombi. Frische Fetzenköder haben keinen Fisch interessiert. 

Zwei Bisse ohne Fischkontakt. Der dritte Biss kurz nach Mitternacht - auf Wurm-Made-Kombi, in 1,5 m Tiefe (Ufernah, vorgebleite Pose, Knicklicht, 2er Haken Japanqualität, Kevlarvorfach). Was soll ich sagen (kotz): nachdem mein Zielfisch sich wie ein Bekloppter auf den Köder stürzte und rasant in die Gewässermitte abzog, setzte ich den Anschlag. Er hing! Beim rankurbeln drehte und windete sich der Schleicher, als ob er beim Sportfest eine Medallie holen müsste. Ein Meter vor dem Ufer verlor ich den Kontakt zum Fisch. Ärgerlich! War ein guter 70er - richtig dick! Haken und Vorfach heil geblieben.

Ab da hatte ich keinen einzigen Biss mehr. Es regnete ab und zu. Kleine Fische sprangen hier und da. Ein Karpfen - etwa 30 m weiter (am Schilf) - schoss wie ein Torpedo kerzengerade aus dem Wasser. Übermut? Das war am Freitag gegen 16 Uhr. Ich hatte zufällig genau in die Richtung gesehen, als der aus dem Wasser stieg. Den beigen Bauch konnte ich sehr gut sehen. Ab und an raubte ein großer Hecht. Eigentlich alles prima. Es hat aber nicht sollen sein.

Die Fahrt zum Wasser war angenehm. Auf dem Weg zum See lief ein prächtiger Jagdfasan (Männchen) einige Meter vor mir her, bevor er sich in die Büsche schlug. Einen Eisvogel habe ich gesehen. Etwa 30 m von meiner Angelstelle entfernt - ganz dicht über dem Wasser fliegend. 

Neue Woche, neues Glück. Ich versuche es wieder ....
Petri!


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ja mal sehr ärgerlich mit dem 70er Aussteiger. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, man muß jetzt, bei der niedrigen WT sehr viel Zeit lassen.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich komm endlich auch mal wieder raus. Geh mit nem Studienkollegen an den Neckar bei Kirchentellingsfurt. Mal sehn, was mich erwartet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishalex (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin au grad am neckar....Die barben mögen mein frolic....leider die Karpfen bisher nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalfater (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann viel Glück, Trollwut und fishalex! Werde mir auch für ein paar Stündchen ein sonniges Plätzchen suchen, um meinen Köderfischvorrat aufzustocken. Mal sehen was heute so geht. Petri!

Zokker, hätte ich den Kescher verwendet, wäre ich gestern erfolgreicher gewesen, aber bei meinem Material kurble ich die Aale immer fix ran. Da werde ich wohl eine kleine Änderung vornehmen müssen, ab sofort.


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Troll,
da empfehle ich Dir als ausführliche und zugegebenermaßen etwas angestaubte Lektüre für´s nächste mal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=96031 
und 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185096
Für heute aber 
VIEL GLÜCK UND ERFOLG!!!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ganz der Zielfisch:



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Petri Tollwut

Ich hab meinen Zielfisch schon gefangen. Leider alle bißchen klein. Der Größte hier hat 28 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das is aber ein seltsamer Aal [emoji14]
Jetzt noch ne gammlige Forelle, die n fast gleich großen Köfi am DS geschnappt hat

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfgang f. (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nicht ganz der Zielfisch


Aber kein Kleinkram und nicht als Schneider heimgegangen....|schild-g


----------



## fishalex (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ich bin viermal am Zierfisch vorbei.....Zwei barben und zwei döbel....Kann ich mit leben

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishalex (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Minddrill (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Fischi aus dem Rhein. Jeder fängt mal klein an. :mm
Neffe ist stolz wie Oscar


----------



## phirania (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri dem Lütten #6
So fangen die kleinen Freuden an...|wavey:
Petri auch an Alle Fänger.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Minddrill. So wird die Sucht los gestoßen. Tolles Bild #6


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo, bin jetzt wieder daheim. Keine einfache Angelei, wenn man exakt 0 Strukturen erkennt und man keinerlei Ahnung hat, wo man anfangen muss. Is bei einem querhekatem Karpfen und zwei Forellen geblieben. Ist das normal, dass sich kleine Forellen 10cm Köfis reinballern?

Und das anglerische Niveau vom Studienkollegen liegt, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, nicht besonders hoch


----------



## bombe20 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
Geh nicht zu oft mit deinem Studienkollegen. Diesen Geist wirst du dann auch irgend wann nicht mehr los und er fängt dir die Fische weg.  Trotzdem, dickes Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @trollwut
> Geh nicht zu oft mit deinem Studienkollegen. Diesen Geist wirst du dann auch irgend wann nicht mehr los und er fängt dir die Fische weg.  Trotzdem, dickes Petri!



Ja, da hab ich keinen Bock drauf 
Jetzt wo ich weg bin fängt der andere nämlich auch nichts mehr 

Danke dir^^


----------



## Carper95 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz nochmal auf karpfen an bis mittwoch
Mal gucken ob der ostwind erbarmen hat und mir ncoh einen oder zwei vorbeischickt bevor ende der woche die semesterferien enden


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Minddrill schrieb:


> Der erste Fischi aus dem Rhein. Jeder fängt mal klein an. :mm
> Neffe ist stolz wie Oscar


Klasse!!!!!!
Richt dem Lütten auch meinen Glückwunsch aus..
#6#6#6


----------



## kalfater (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*Trollwut, Fisch ist Fisch.* Immerhin kein Schneider ;-)
Und Maß hat Schuppi doch auch.

*Zokker, ein guter Barsch.* Petri! Bin 20 Uhr wieder zurück gewesen. Habe so lange gemacht, bis ich die Posen nicht mehr gesehen habe. Wurde dann auch etwas kalt. 

War richtig komisch heute: Einen Barsch auf die 6m Stipprute. Kleines Madenbündel in etwa 1,20 m Tiefe. Zwei Barsche auf die Grundrute. Halber Tauwurm + 3 Maden. Etwa 25 m in den See geworfen. Und 2 Barsche auf die Posenmontage der Wurfrute. Etwa 2 m Tiefe, 15 m vom Ufer. Auf Madenbündel. 5 Fische (alles Barsche) auf drei verschiedene Gerätemontagen, in drei verschiedenen Tiefen und Entfernungen. Keine Plötze oder Rotfeder, kein Brassen etc. pp. 

*Fishalex*, mit diesem Ergebnis wäre ich auch hochzufrieden. Petri! 

*Petri, Minddrill!* So ein Exemplar hatte ich heute auch dabei ;-)

*Carper95, viel Glück!*  4 Tage bei diesen Temperaturen? Respekt!

Wollte eben ein* Bild hochladen*. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Carper95 (12. Oktober 2015)

Danke Kalfater hat geholfen der erste Bursche hat den Weg auf die Matte schon gefunden
War anfang januar mein erstes wochenende draussen das war definitv schlimmer als das wetter momentan (schneeregen tagsüber, deutlich unter 0 nachts da ist mir sogar das kodenswasser im zelt zu solidem eis gefroren)
Zudem konnte ich die letzte woche meiner ferien ja nicht ohne einen Ansitz ausklingen lassen[emoji16]
Habe jetzt übrigens tapatalk mal gucken ob ich damit klarkomme^^

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalfater (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Carper, Eis im Zelt muss nicht sein. Google mal nach Heatbox! Bei Amazon findest Du auch Erfahrungsberichte. Ganz feines Gerät! Habe ich beim letzten Nachtangeln eingesetzt. Petri zum Karpfen!


----------



## Carper95 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke
Ja wurde mir schon mehreren Leuten empfohlen aber zum einen hab ich eh schon probleme mein ganzes gerümpel ins auto zu bekommen dazu kommt der preis für heizung und gas und man hört ja auch so einige schauermärchen über die dinger in kombination mit zelten..
Ausserdem habe ich bisher noch nie gefroren am Wasser daher hab ich da nie so den bedarf gesehen^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wochenende heißt Angelzeit [emoji16] ich bin unterwegs ans Wasser


----------



## Kaka (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo geht's hin?


----------



## RayZero (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Wehringer Wertach Baby [emoji16]


----------



## Kaka (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fahr jetzt ne runde an lochbach, Baby. Meine Eltern wollen morgen Forelle und da der Lochbach Regenbogenlastig ist, kann man da auch noch angeln ohne Gefahr zu gehen die Bachis zu stören.


----------



## warenandi (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann wünsch ich mal ein Petri Heil Jungs!
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es heute auch noch ans Wasser.#h


----------



## RayZero (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist Tag der Köderverluste [emoji35] ...






Und noch keine Fischaktivität!

Naja ich Chatter jetzt noch ein bisschen und dann fahr ich wieder heim Bundesliga gucken. Euch anderen viel Spaß und viele Fische [emoji106]


----------



## Kaka (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab meine drei Forellis für morgen mittag. Bin auch heim. Bundesliga ruft.


----------



## kalfater (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auch heute am Wasser, von 12 bis 19 Uhr. Nur 2 Bisse auf Maden. Eine Plötze gelandet - also kein Schneider! 

Meine Fetzenköder waren wieder nicht gefragt - in keiner Tiefe oder Entfernung. Auf Tauwurm ging auch nix. Na ja, morgen versuche ich es evtl. noch einmal. Petri!


----------



## Inni (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Döbel auf Frolic


----------



## ayron (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Inni schrieb:


> Schöner Döbel auf Frolic



Petri#6

Aber darf ich mal fragen, warum ihr E-Bissanzeiger verwendet. Sehe das in letzter Zeit ständig. Selbst am Rhein.

Feederute + Glocke + E-Bissanzeiger. |bigeyes

Da kann man sich beim Angeln ja glatt aus dem Leben schießen


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Inni schrieb:


> Schöner Döbel auf Frolic



Petri schöner Döbel #6
Besonders die kleinen Gewässer bergen so manche schätze...


----------



## Inni (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Petri#6
> 
> Aber darf ich mal fragen, warum ihr E-Bissanzeiger verwendet. Sehe das in letzter Zeit ständig. Selbst am Rhein.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

klar kannst Du fragen. Dafür soll ja ein Forum sein |kopfkrat

Wir haben in diesem Jahr erst angefangen mit der Angelei, da haben wir noch nicht für jede Angelei das, von der Industrie empfohlene, passende Equipment für den jewailigen Zeilfisch. 
Der Kurze hat eine 2.70m Telerute, welche für das Grundangeln, Stippen und Spinnangeln her halten soll. Ich habe mir 2 3.60er Feedern gekauft, die zum Feedern, Grundansitz (mit Frolic am Haar wie hier #6), Köfi angeln auf Zander und stippen her halten soll. Denn bei uns wird eher der Raubfisch mit der Spinne nachgestellt. Somit tummelt sich bei mir schon 4 Spinnruten von 1g - 80g + die beiden Feedern und beim Kurzen eine Spinne 10-40g + 2 Tele Allroundruten in der Garage. Da zeigt uns jetzt schon die Cheffin nen Vogel.
Da aber mal zum Herbsferienausklang ein gemütlicher (geplanter) Karpfenansitz angedacht war, ging es heute zum ersten Male nach Ende der Raubfischschonzeit mit dem Equipment ans Flüsschen. Eine Posenrute mit Würmchen war auch noch aktiv im Einsatz und konnte eine Brasse, 5 Barsche und 6 Kaulis überreden. 
Daher die Pieper, da einfach entspannteres Angeln angesagt war, da der Kurze noch keine 6h Geduld zum Ü-Ei anglotzen hat und ich mich auch mal entspannt mit Sohnemann unterhalten kann und will. Und das bei dem Ambiente :vik: ... was für ein herrlicher Tag. 
SO muss das #6


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau so sollte angeln sein...#6#6#6


----------



## kalfater (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Inni, *volle Punktzahl bei der Haltungsnote* vom Steppke!
Ausgezeichnete Antwort! Sag dem Frauchen, dass es leicht 10 Ruten werden können. Der Erholungsfaktor am Wasser - und ein stets entspannter Ehemann und Vater - ist es allemal wert! ;-)

Petri!


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Inni schrieb:


> Daher die Pieper, da einfach entspannteres Angeln angesagt war, da der Kurze noch keine 6h Geduld zum Ü-Ei anglotzen hat und ich mich auch mal entspannt mit Sohnemann unterhalten kann und will. Und das bei dem Ambiente :vik: ... was für ein herrlicher Tag.
> SO muss das #6


genau so. #6
genieß es, meine jungs sind mittlerweile zu cool um den alten beim angeln zu begleiten, aber war ich anders?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> Inni, *volle Punktzahl bei der Haltungsnote* vom Steppke!
> Ausgezeichnete Antwort! Sag dem Frauchen, dass es leicht 10 Ruten werden können. Der Erholungsfaktor am Wasser - und ein stets entspannter Ehemann und Vater - ist es allemal wert! ;-)
> 
> Petri!




 Ich würde *leicht* mal hervorheben und natürlich für *jeden*.

 Petri zum gelungenen Männer-Ausflug #6


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal wieder raus. ZF Zander, Hecht, Barsch.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Fisch ist raus. So um die 40cm.


----------



## fishalex (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber....petri. Jetzt will ich n zander sehn 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander wird schwer. Hab eben mit 2 Booten gesprochen. Zz nix los.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trotzdem: Mein "Neid" ist dir gewiß!  |wavey:


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Zander wird schwer. Hab eben mit 2 Booten gesprochen. Zz nix los.


Aber nicht unmöglich. Viel Erfolg und Petri zum Barsch.
Werd auch gleich wieder zum Rhein.
Die Barsche scheinen wild zu sein.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster, auch die Größe wie der Erste.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 3.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 4.


----------



## fishalex (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse des läuft ja 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warum verliert man immer die dicksten Fische ?  Grrrr


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was los Hanzz? Ärger?

So, Fische sind sauber. Der Kleinste 38,  der Größte 42. Bleibt aber nicht viel übrig wenn man ihnen das Fell abgezogen hat. 
Hab mich jetzt an eine Scharkante, von 6 auf 14 Meter gelegt. Köfis, um die 15 cm sind ausgelegt. 
Windstill, keine Bewegung an der Wasseroberfläche und der Mond scheint helle. Die Wildgänse sind auch noch unterwegs und suchen sich einen Schlafplatz.


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad wieder einer weg. 
Naja. Dann gibt heut schnitzel [emoji6]


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, geil, Schnitzel und ich muß immer Fisch essen.


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hahaha. 
Guten Hunger.

Hab jetzt 4 Fische verloren.
Haken sind scharf, Stinger dran, Anhieb sitzt..... kein plan
Ich glaub die beissen nur in den Schwanz.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann sein Hanzz. Dann sind es vielleicht alles Weibchen.[emoji9]


----------



## Minddrill (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neues Lieblingsfüllmaterial für meinen Futterkorb: LEBKUCHENHERZEN  die mit der Schokohülle. 
Waren eigentlich für mich gedacht, aber experimentieren ist alles nicht wahr? ;-)

Ergebnis waren 3 schöne rotaugen in ca 1 1/2 Stunden. Die stehen anscheinend drauf. Und trotz wurm als Köder keine Grundel. versucht ihr es mal. Vielleicht ein gutes Grundelscheuchmittel?  das wärs doch


----------



## hanzz (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Kann sein Hanzz. Dann sind es vielleicht alles Weibchen.[emoji9]


So bockig wie die waren ganz sicher.

Dann fahr ich jetzt zu meinem Weibchen.
Mal gucken, was die dazu sagt [emoji4]


----------



## Michael2711 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute 6 Stunden am wasser gewesen und nix ging nicht mal der kleinste zupfer


----------



## Trollwut (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

BB-Fänge von heut im raubfischthread.
Sitzen noch am Main auf Waller, wird wohl der letzte W-Ansitz dieses Jahr sein

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Barschen Trollwut. Ich wünsche dir einen fetten Waller.


----------



## Darket (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mit Wathose und Spinnrute zwei Baggerseen auf Hecht befischt. Nicht ein Zupfer, obwohl ich zum einen weiß, dass es sie da gibt und zum anderen echt große Teile abfischen konnte. Die Biester haben sich gut versteckt.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich packe mal langsam zusammen und werde dann noch eine Runde heiwärts schleppen.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri zu den Barschen Trollwut. Ich wünsche dir einen fetten Waller.


Danke dir! Mit dem Waller is leider nichts geworden. Bei dem Dreck im Wasser wär n Graskarpfdn auch eher wahrscheinlicher gewesen^^




Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shura (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix los auf butt bei uns an der Elbe, aber das Wetter ist Deluxe!

Edit: Am ende hats nur für nen dicken 57er Brassen gereicht, wusste gar nicht, dass die auch auf Wattwurm gehen...


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JasonP (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was gibt es zu gewinnen, wenn ich den Fehler finde? :q


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JasonP schrieb:


> Was gibt es zu gewinnen, wenn ich den Fehler finde? :q



Eine Freifahrt mit dem Bellyboot#6


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eventuell auch 27 Barsche.
Jetzt ersrmal Mittag 
Anhang anzeigen 239578
Anhang anzeigen 239579
Anhang anzeigen 239581


Krass wie die laufen!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch raus.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Saale ist heute wie leergefegt. Keine oberflächenaktivität, keine Nachläufer, kein fischkontakt. Ich sitze gerade in der Sonne bei einem zigarettchen und einer pennerhandgranate und genieße die Ruhe und die herbstlichen Farben. 
Petri an alle, die auch unterwegs sind.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist auch nichts los.


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






......


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beißt zwar nichts mehr, bereue es aber nicht nochmal raus gefahren zu sein.


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zocker
klasse bild! ich bin zwar als schneider heim gekommen, habe es aber auch nicht bereut. als die sonne untergegangen ist, wurde es dann auch ganz schnell unangenehm kühl.
wenn ich den feucht-frölichen umtrunk heute abend gut verkrafte und morgen das wetter mitspielt, wird erneut angegriffen.
petri zum barsch!


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Bombe20 fürs Lob. Hab mich mal nicht an eine Scharkante gelegt ( kein Fisch da). Liege auf 8m wo in letzter Zeit der eine und andere Zander rausgekommen ist. Mal sehen. Angeln sind mit Köfis scharf. Herrliches Wetter, die Luft ist rot.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Der Barsch schwimmt auch wieder. Soviel zur Lebendhälterung!!!


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Feierabend. Ich hatte exakt 40 Barsche, einen Zander, einen Hecht und einen Aland. Kollege kam recht spät noch dazu und hat zwar nur 2 Barsche, dafür den Größten.







Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut und deinem Kollegen. Das sind ja mal ein paar schöne Barsche. 

Hier tut sich gar nix. Still ruht der See. Bei einer angesagten Bft 4 von Windfinder und Windmate. Diese Apps kannste auch in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Trollwut und deinem Kollegen. Das sind ja mal ein paar schöne Barsche.
> 
> Hier tut sich gar nix. Still ruht der See. Bei einer angesagten Bft 4 von Windfinder und Windmate. Diese Apps kannste auch in die Tonne hauen.


Danke, dir auch!
Bild glatt vergessen!



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Promachos (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut

Dickes Petri! Klasse Tag. See oder Fluß?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Promachos schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> Dickes Petri! Klasse Tag. See oder Fluß?
> 
> Gruß Promachos


Danke dir. Alles aus dem Main - Also Fluss

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für ein Mobbel. Der hat doch bestimmt schon über 45 cm.

Ich packen zusammen und Düse ab. Nicht einen Zupfer gehabt.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Was für ein Mobbel. Der hat doch bestimmt schon über 45 cm.
> 
> Ich packen zusammen und Düse ab. Nicht einen Zupfer gehabt.


Hatte nur 42. Sah für uns aber auf kräftiger aus. Seit die Grundeln da sind, sind die Barsche aber alle richtige Stiernacken, teilweise 30er haben nen Körperbau von nem 40er

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayZero (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auf Barsch unterwegs - gerade den ersten Biss total brachial aber leider nicht gehangen... Scheiss Wide Gap Haken [emoji23]


----------



## Andal (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schönes Wasserl... da geht schon noch was!


----------



## Promachos (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Danke dir. Alles aus dem Main - Also Fluss
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Hallo!

Ihr dürft da mit dem Belly drauf? Ist bei uns am oberfränkischen und unterfränkischen Main (Viereth bis Knetzgau) nicht erlaubt. Hast du da eine Sondererlaubnis vom Fischer?

Gruß Promachos

P.S. Gerne auch Antwort per PN.


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ihr dürft da mit dem Belly drauf? Ist bei uns am oberfränkischen und unterfränkischen Main (Viereth bis Knetzgau) nicht erlaubt. Hast du da eine Sondererlaubnis vom Fischer?
> 
> ...


Das Fischereirecht von unserem Abschnitt gehört dem Verein, keinem Fischer. Was erlaubt und was verboten is is also sozusagen unser Bier 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir hat sich, im Vergleich zu gestern, nichts geändert, nur dass die Saale heute sehr viel Laub mit sich bringt. Deshalb habe ich jetzt kapituliert. Aber im November im tshirt angeln und dabei noch ein bisschen Braun werden, das hat schon was.


----------



## RayZero (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*
















Und einen genau richtig für die Küche [emoji5]


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Ray!
Der See, von deinen Bildern, erinnert mich sehr an die Waldseen im ostharz, die ich als Jugendlicher befischt habe. Oft sind wir dafür in der morgendlichen Dämmerung auf unsere Räder gestiegen und 30km geradelt.
Wie weit bist du heute für dieses Erlebnis Gefahren?


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute weniger, aber Größe besser.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, der ist ja so groß, der passt nur quer auf den Monitor.


----------



## kalfater (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tolle Bilder, Ray! Schön anzusehen. Solche Gewässer liebe ich. Zokker, ebenfalls herrliche Bilder. Das eine ähnelt einem Bild von William Turner, welches bei mir im Schlafzimmer hängt. Eine Kopie natürlich 

Trollwut, Glückwunsch zum Fang! Da könnte man fast neidisch werden.

Bin gestern auch Schneider geblieben, wie zokker und Bombe. Nicht der kleinste Zupfer. War von 12.30 bis 21 Uhr am Wasser. Allerdings nur Ansitzangeln. Fetzenköder in Grundnähe und an der Oberfläche treibend. Tauwurm und Made, auch nichts. 

Petri!


----------



## Angler2097 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komm grad vom Weiher. Mit meinem Kumpel konnte ich insgesamt 3 Hechte verhaften. Leider nicht die Grössten, aber wenigstens was am Seil |supergri


----------



## xLemoon (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute wie gestern und vorgestern und die restliche Woche als Schneider nach Haus gegangen.. Aktivität war da doch kein biss :/


----------



## Angler2097 (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf was biste gegangen?


----------



## boot (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile Fische,dazu Petri Heil. 

lg ole


----------



## FranconianFishing (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist ja wieder übel. Schon recht frisch, wir haben hier etwa 4 Grad, immer wieder ein Schnappen im Wasser, aber nicht mal ein Zupfen. Habe schon Made, Frolic, Mais, Laub- und Tauwurm durch. Auf Pose und auf Grund. Aber irgendwie ist seit 2 Wochen der Wurm drin... 



Naja, ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis Mitternacht. Dann gehts heim ins Bett.



Petri Heil an alle draußen am Wasser!


----------



## kalfater (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey FranconianFishing, dann drücke ich mal die Daumen, hier vom gemütlichen Sofa, in der warmen Stube ;-)

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Heute ist ja wieder übel. Schon recht frisch, wir haben hier etwa 4 Grad, immer wieder ein Schnappen im Wasser, aber nicht mal ein Zupfen. Habe schon Made, Frolic, Mais, Laub- und Tauwurm durch. Auf Pose und auf Grund. Aber irgendwie ist seit 2 Wochen der Wurm drin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf was biste denn aus und wo probierst dus?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranconianFishing (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen, Rotfeder, Schleie, egal. Friedfisch in jeder Art. Raubfisch ist an diesem Weiher zur Zeit wegen neuem Besatz gesperrt.



Sitze bei unserem Vereinsweiher bei Cadolzburg.


----------



## Mehrhooger (1. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern und Heute jeweils 6 Stunden am Wasser gewesen.
( Vereinsgewässer mit Rheinanbindung bei Rees)

... und es gab nix, aber auch gar nix .. |rolleyes

Wurm, Made, Köderfischchen, Wobbler und Spinner... keinen einzigen Biss gehabt... #q
Noch nicht mal nen Köderfisch gabs heute... auweia

Dafür aber tolles Wetter mit Sonne pur...


----------



## FranconianFishing (2. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Mehrhooger schrieb:


> Wurm, Made, Köderfischchen, Wobbler und Spinner... keinen einzigen Biss gehabt... #q
> 
> 
> Noch nicht mal nen Köderfisch gabs heute...





Da bist du nicht alleine! Habe heute mein gesamtes Repertoire ausgepackt: Nada, niente, nix! Aber gut durchgefroren bin ich. Habe bei -1 Grad eingepackt. Meine Rolle und Rute sowie Schnur hatten ne leichte Eisschicht. Der Rest war mit Reif überzogen. Jetzt versuche ich gerade vor dem Heizlüfter etwas aufzutauen.


----------



## FranconianFishing (7. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neeeeiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!!! 



Gerade nen Mega-Run mit nem schönen Zander gehabt. Hat übelst auf die Schnur geschlagen und die Rute vibrierte nur so... Und dann... Konnte er den Haken durch seine Schläge abschütteln...



*heul*


----------



## markus_82 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Neeeeiiiiiiinnnnnnn!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist sicher das es Zander war? Hört sich nicht danach an!


----------



## FranconianFishing (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, hab ihn gesehen.


----------



## markus_82 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Ja, hab ihn gesehen.



Dann ist es natürlich sehr schade. Hätte aber jetzt im ersten Eindruck an Waller gedacht.


----------



## FranconianFishing (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waller ist nicht drin. Aber gerade kam meine Rettung vor dem Schneider... 

Spiegelkarpfen, 44 cm. Schöner Küchenkarpfen. Den gibts dann gleich zum Mittagessen.


----------



## markus_82 (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Waller ist nicht drin. Aber gerade kam meine Rettung vor dem Schneider...
> 
> Spiegelkarpfen, 44 cm. Schöner Küchenkarpfen. Den gibts dann gleich zum Mittagessen.




 Guten Hunger! Wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg heute Nacht!


----------



## zokker (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen ob was geht. ZF Hecht.


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab eine Neckarforelle und n paar Anfasser vorzuweisen. Gleich feedern, mal sehn ob was geht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 hab ich schon. Kollege leider noch nix.


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker.
Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## zokker (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Feierabend. Sollte eh nur ein Kurztripp werden. Kam auch nix mehr. Ich bin zufrieden, hab das Hecht ziehen noch nicht verlernt.


----------



## JDE (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war von 14:30 bis 16:30 mit nem Schlauchi auf einem mittelgroßen DAV-Teich bei BRB/Havel. Mit Spinner, Spinnbait und Wobbler von der Schilfkante bis zur Tiefe von sechs Metern.
 Und es gab nicht einen Biss. |kopfkrat


----------



## kalfater (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, zokker! Für die kurze Zeit ein super Ergebnis. 

JDE, bei mir war auch nix heute. Ähnliches Gewässer. Habe aber nur kurze Zeit ein paar Kunstköder durchs Wasser gezogen, in der Dämmerung. Heute war Köderfischtag, ein erfolgreicher. Etwa 25 kleine Rotfedern wanderten in meinen Setzkescher. Und beim Einpacken noch eine hübsche 30er Schleie auf Tauwurm. Die schwimmt wieder. Toller Fisch!

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnte beim Feedern noch eine Äsche fangen. Von den erwünschten Barben und Döbeln gabs keine Spur. Abgesehn von eben Minidöbeln. Dafür n paar Rotaugen, Gründlinge, eine Koppe und viele Blätter


----------



## kalfater (8. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Trollwut! Ich würde Freudentänze machen, wenn ich mal eine Äsche landen dürfte; ein Traumfisch! In unserer Region sind mir keine Gewässer bekannt, in denen es Äschen gibt. Irgendwann werde ich mich mit dem Fliegenfischen beschäftigen. Einfach herrlich!

Petri!


----------



## Seele (9. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> Petri, Trollwut! Ich würde Freudentänze machen, wenn ich mal eine Äsche landen dürfte; ein Traumfisch! In unserer Region sind mir keine Gewässer bekannt, in denen es Äschen gibt. Irgendwann werde ich mich mit dem Fliegenfischen beschäftigen. Einfach herrlich!
> 
> Petri!


 

Du glaubst nicht wie viele ich gestern gefangen habe :m

In kürze gibts dazu jetzt mal Bilder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]


----------



## Seele (9. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [youtube1]CYAdSssB8jA[/youtube1]


 

Das waren ja Peanuts damals


----------



## kalfater (9. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*Danke für's Video, Thomas!* Ein herrliches Gewässer. Seele kann es ;-)

Tolles Video, sehr gute Moderation. Über ein paar Nahaufnahmen von den Edelfischen hätte ich mich auch noch gefreut. Vielleicht beim nächsten Video? ;-)

Seele, auf die Bilder bin ich schon sehr gespannt! #6

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich könnt kotzen. Spot angefahrn, direkt 2 Wurf n rund 30er.




Dann n sehr guten im Drill verloren, kann ja mal passiern. Dann wieder einen guten verlorn, da wars schon *******. Nach dem dritten verlorenen großen guck ich mir den Haken genauer an: Keinerlei Widerhaken dran, gefertigt wie ein barbless. Beim Barschschütteln is dann halt klar, dass der den sofort los is... 
4 rund 30er dann noch auf ds mit wurm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also wenn dich beissende Fische zum Erbrechen bringen, dann komm hier her. Da kannst du völlig unbehelligt von jedwedem Schuppengetier deine Köder baden und nach Herzenslust zwischen den Steinen abreissen.


----------



## Trollwut (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Also wenn dich beissende Fische zum Erbrechen bringen, dann komm hier her. Da kannst du völlig unbehelligt von jedwedem Schuppengetier deine Köder baden und nach Herzenslust zwischen den Steinen abreissen.


Lieber hab ich keinen biss als große zu verlieren 
Bin jetzt auf 9-10 stück gekommen. Dafür aber gute größe. Der kleinste 28, rest so 35 ca und einer mit 45

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalfater (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute von 12 bis 18.30 Uhr am Wasser. 13 Uhr ein Barsch auf Wurm, und 17 Uhr eine 30er Schleie (in 2m Tiefe, ufernah). Ein richtiges Goldstück. Hab sie wieder in ihr Element entlassen. Auf Köderfisch an der Segelpose (in allen Tiefen) kein einziger  Biss. 

Sorry, für das miese Bild. Ich Ochse habe die Kopflampe beim fotografieren nicht angemacht. War in der Dämmerung.

Petri!


----------



## Jose (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Lieber hab ich keinen biss als große zu verlieren ...



welch saturierte arroganz.

auf widerhakenloses will ich hier erst gar nicht...


----------



## Trollwut (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> welch saturierte arroganz.
> 
> auf widerhakenloses will ich hier erst gar nicht...


Das hatten wir neulich schon. Wenn ich Bisse bekomm weiß ich, dass ich nur pech hatte. Wenn ich keine Bisse krieg weiß ich, dass ich was verbessern und ändern kann um welche zu bekommen. Am Pech kann ich nicht drehn.

Und ohne Widerhaken wird der barsch das ding beim typischen schütteln gleich los. Bei jedem anderen Fisch kein problem, aber barsche ham halt die eigenart zu vibriern wie mutters bestes stück 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (14. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solche Luxusprobleme in Sachen Barsch hätte ich auch gerne mal.


----------



## thomas1602 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und ohne Widerhaken wird der barsch das ding beim typischen schütteln gleich los. Bei jedem anderen Fisch kein problem, aber barsche ham halt die eigenart zu vibriern wie mutters bestes stück
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die Eindrücke da sind. 

Ich drücke bei allen meinen Kunstködern die Haken an, bei den kleinen Wobblern/Spinnern tausch ich die Drillingshaken gegen Einzelhaken. Wobei ich kaum Fische verliere durch die Haken, geschätzt alle 10 Fische mal einen. Der Hauptgrund warum ich das mache ist, das mich beim Hakenlösen die Widerhaken ziemlich oft nerven, grad wenn mehrere Haken bei den Drillingen sitzen und am besten noch verdreht. Beim Forellenangeln nutz ich deswegen gar keine Drillinge mehr, wobei ich da eh meist nur noch mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bin. Da sind ja oft angedrückte Haken vorgeschrieben, allerdings verliert man da auch nicht so viel häufiger einen Fisch deswegen.


----------



## d0ni (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kalfater schrieb:


> War heute von 12 bis 18.30 Uhr am Wasser. 13 Uhr ein Barsch auf Wurm, und 17 Uhr eine 30er Schleie (in 2m Tiefe, ufernah). Ein richtiges Goldstück. Hab sie wieder in ihr Element entlassen. Auf Köderfisch an der Segelpose (in allen Tiefen) kein einziger  Biss.
> 
> Sorry, für das miese Bild. Ich Ochse habe die Kopflampe beim fotografieren nicht angemacht. War in der Dämmerung.
> 
> Petri!




Ich hab mal versucht es ein wenig aufzuhellen^^

War nur neugierig  Petri


----------



## d0ni (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Kein perfektes Foto, aber egal 

Hat grade direkt am Ufer gebissen, Bremse war recht stramm eingestellt.

So zwischen 105-110cm. Geschätzt so um die 20 Pf.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr geil! Wie du es vorhergesagt hast, die dicken kommen im November :q #6


----------



## kalfater (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*Klasse, d0ni!! Danke.* Gut gemacht!  #6

Und fettes Petri zum Esox! Wie kommt man auf die Idee, heute Fischen zu gehen? Bei uns stürmt es. Himmel grau und Regen. Respekt! Die Leidenschaft wurde belohnt, wie man sieht. |bigeyes


----------



## d0ni (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke  

Ich komm in letzter Zeit nur am Wochenende raus. 

Und bei uns stürmt es grade auch nicht so wirklich


----------



## d0ni (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Was ne tolle Färbung.
Und ne Raubbrasse gabs auch noch.

Aber jetzt gehts erstmal wieder heim.


----------



## Trollwut (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kalfater (15. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Trollwut! Schöner fetter Barsch. Wie gemalt 

Konnte mich heute, trotz Regen und Starkwind, nicht beherrschen und bin auch ans Wasser. Und siehe da, 5 tolle Bisse ab Dämmerung: drei hübsche Schleien zwischen 30 und 36 cm gelandet, die vierte (und größte) hat sich losgeschüttelt, drei Meter vor dem Ufer. 

Meinen toten Köderfisch wollte keiner. Alle Tiefen ausprobiert. Nix! Hat auch kein Fisch geraubt.

Heute mal ein besseres Schleienfoto von der kleinsten. Die größeren haben bei Dunkelheit gebissen. Da war das Fotolicht nicht optimal.


----------



## Trollwut (16. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich die Eindrücke da sind.
> 
> Ich drücke bei allen meinen Kunstködern die Haken an, bei den kleinen Wobblern/Spinnern tausch ich die Drillingshaken gegen Einzelhaken. Wobei ich kaum Fische verliere durch die Haken, geschätzt alle 10 Fische mal einen. Der Hauptgrund warum ich das mache ist, das mich beim Hakenlösen die Widerhaken ziemlich oft nerven, grad wenn mehrere Haken bei den Drillingen sitzen und am besten noch verdreht. Beim Forellenangeln nutz ich deswegen gar keine Drillinge mehr, wobei ich da eh meist nur noch mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bin. Da sind ja oft angedrückte Haken vorgeschrieben, allerdings verliert man da auch nicht so viel häufiger einen Fisch deswegen.



Wie gesagt, bei so gut wie jeder Fischart kann ich das so unterschreiben, Drillinge nutze ich sowieso nur recht selten.
Aber halt grade Barsche sind ja mit ihrem "Geschüttel" ganz speziel. Normalerweise hab ich keinerlei Probleme beim Hakenlösen.Aber für mich sprechen drei hintereinander verlorene dann doch ne recht eindeutige Sprache. Mit Widerhaken hatte ich dann nur noch einen Verlust mehr.


----------



## fishalex (18. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Trollwut, ich will es nun auch mal mit ds und wurm auf barsch probieren! Wie genau sieht denn da deine Montage aus, bzw. wie schwer is dein Blei und wie führst du es? schonmal danke für deine tipps

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hocke auf der Havel, friere mir im Wind den Arsch ab und nicht ein Biss. Man ist das öde. Und nur noch sechs tage Urlaub.


----------



## Trollwut (27. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komische Barsche gibts hier



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (27. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie erwartet, flache Stellen sind tot. Aber hab wohl schon ne neue gefunden.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Riesenangler (27. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beißt wie blöd. Hechte ohne Ende. Mittlerweile haben sie mir schon den dritten Firetiger zerfetzt und ich musste meinen letzten Gummifisch mit dem Muster aufziehen.


----------



## Trollwut (27. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Beißt wie blöd.  Hechte ohne Ende. Mittlerweile haben sie mir schon den dritten Firetiger zerfetzt und ich muste meinen letzten Gummifisch mit dem Muster aufziehen.


Kann ich so unterstreichen. Hatte 4 oder 5, alle rund 75, und noch etliche Fehlbisse. Sonst nur den einen Barsch. Ich mach jetzt Feierabend, mir friern die Pfoten ein

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (28. November 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Bruder brauchte das Auto, deswegen konnte ich nur 3 Stunden raus, Belly hab ich dann daheim gelassen. Komplett Schneider, weder Biss noch Grundel. Schöner Kack!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klndfer (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Marmorkarpfen?

War ein 94er Beifang beim Hechtangeln |supergri


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Schade... Sind die Zander bei euch auch so zickig?


----------



## Trollwut (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Schade... Sind die Zander bei euch auch so zickig?



Nope.
Bei uns wird richtig weggewummert. Allerdings gibts kaum Bisse


----------



## s3nad (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Klndfer schrieb:


> Marmorkarpfen?
> 
> War ein 94er Beifang beim Hechtangeln |supergri



SO nen Beifang hätte ich auch mal gerne!

Dickes Petri zu der Schönheit!!


----------



## thanatos (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

;+ war heute der Hechtkindertag ,war grad noch beim anmontieren da hat am gegenüberliegenden Ufer ein Knabe 
 einen ca 40 cm Hecht gelandet (C&R) und mir ist es nicht besser ergangen und das wo das Wetter sooo vielversprechend war 
 Aber scheen war es doch


----------



## Trollwut (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Friedfischaktivität is hier viel, trotz den Temperaturen platschts regelmäßig an der Oberfläche. Aber Raubfischmäßig is tote Hose

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2015)

Kommentarlos


----------



## D-ZEPP (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jaaaa ,ich spinne,  das nennt sich ein Jahresabschluss!  Wenn der Bursche noch in der Wertach unterwegs war freue ich mich für dich und den kleinen.  Schöne Weihnachten.  Darius.


----------



## carphunter 47 (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Seele 
 dann mal Petri zum Fang :m vermute mal aus der Wertach Hilto , also gibt es dort doch noch gute Hucho Hucho wie du vermutest hast. Wünsche dir und deinen Anhang noch schön Weihnachten.


----------



## Seele (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist leider nur ne Sprotte aber immerhin nach 10 Jahren hab ich es endlich geschafft einen an Weihnachten zu fangen. Außerdem hab ich dieses Jahr wirklich extrem viel Zeit und Mühen investiert. 
Wertach war es, genauere Infos gibts aber nicht, obwohl an die Stelle vermut ich mal die wenigsten hinkommen


----------



## Trollwut (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, Petri Seele!
Über Nacht gabs bei uns nix, heute morgen beim Spinnen nen halbstarken Hecht. Hät besser sein können.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## D-ZEPP (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Seele gepflasterte weg nach Mont Everest interessiert wohl kaum jemand,  btw gegen Sproten zu Weihnachten habe ich nichts. Petri! Volle Punktzahl :-D 
Darius.


----------



## Welpi (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Seele: Petri zum Weihnachtshuchen....irgendwie mögen die das Wetter, scheint grad ganz gut zu laufen in unserem Gäu


----------



## kalfater (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fischen am 24.12. Das rockt! 

Petri, Seele, und Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Trollwut (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen Hecht und ne quergehakte Nase vom Belly. Mal sehn ob noch was kommt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch n kleinen Hecht, n 37et Barsch.
Nen riesigen Rapfen hab ich verlorn, weil der nich in den Kescher gepasst hat und die Handlandung schiefging 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Samtron (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

vor ca. 4 Wochen war ich am Zülpicher See. Natürlich nichts gefangen, aber einen 20 cm Hecht habe ich gesehen, der voll frech direkt vor meinen Füßen am Ufer entlangeschwommen ist und sich dann mit großem Getöse ins Kraut gebohrt hat.
Später habe ich dann noch einen halben, verfaulten Baum gefangen, der mir einen ziemlich heftigen Drill beschert hat. Aber meine geflochtene hat gehalten. Keschern wollte ich ihn nicht. Das hätte doch zu albern ausgesehen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geil verrückt. Hätt ich n Belly und n paar Tage frei, würd ich rumkommen.


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6 .........Ostern ist ja nicht mehr weit. Viel Spaß beim Eier abschrecken! :m


----------



## JasonP (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Trollwut

du schreckst echt vor nix zurück. Krank


----------



## s3nad (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist der Thermoanzug beheizt?  Auf'm Boot isset schon kein Zuckerschlecken bei solchem Wetter. Aber noch mit den Beinen im Wasser? Holy sh*t ! Petri Heil!


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wasser hat 5 Grad, außen -1.
In sofern is im Wasser wärmer 
Werd noch ne Stunde machen und dann is Feierabend. Bis jetzt nämlich nicht ein Biss. Bin schon zum Ornithologen geworden und hab geguckt, wo sich die Kormorane rumtreiben, aber wenn man se mal braucht is nich ein Einziger zu sehn

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stumbe (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute zum zweiten mal dieses Jahr am Wasser. Nachdem ich das erste mal die neue Wallercombo probiert habe, bin ich nun auf Zander unterwegs. Bislang leider nur ein Hänger.


----------



## dcpolo (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bin schon zum Ornithologen geworden ...



 Meintest wirklich nicht den Urologen bei den Eiern in der Kälte?|kopfkrat


----------



## Pupser (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stumbe schrieb:


> Bislang leider nur ein Hänger.


Wieso leider? Hättest Du gerne mehr Hänger gehabt?


----------



## Stumbe (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hänger net, aber mal zur Abwechslung einen Biss^^. Naja mal gewinnt der Fisch und mal gewinnt der Neckar^^


----------



## Pupser (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jupp, es gibt Tage da verliert man und Tage da gewinnen die anderen.
Dieses Jahr war bislang so ein Tag.


----------



## JasonP (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stellt sich nur die Frage, welcher von beiden Tagen


----------



## RayZero (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Garnichts ging! Die haben das Wehr aufgemacht ... Auf der ganzen Strecke war Strömung des Todes - mein schwerster Kopf mit 24g am 12,5cm Gummi hat pro Wurf sage und schreibe 3 grundkontakte gehabt, bevor die Strömung ihn an die Außenseite drückte [emoji85] ...

Aber wenigstens konnte ich am Wehr ein bisschen mit der neuen BC Rute werfen [emoji2][emoji106]



















https://vimeo.com/151243581


----------



## Samtron (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Jason,

was ist Dein Geheimnis, um dieses kleine Ding so locker so weit werfen zu können. Ich bin echt beeindruckt. |bigeyes  Was hat die Angel für ein WG?

Gruß
Hubert


----------



## JasonP (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du meinst wohl eher RayZero...


----------



## RayZero (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Samtron schrieb:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> was ist Dein Geheimnis, um dieses kleine Ding so locker so weit werfen zu können. Ich bin echt beeindruckt. |bigeyes  Was hat die Angel für ein WG?
> 
> ...



Ich bin noch Anfänger im Baitcasting - aber mit der Weite schon ganz zu frieden. Schenkt sich eigentlich fast nichts mehr zur normalen Statio, wenn wir vom L/ML Bereich und Gewichten bis 15g sprechen. Das hier ist ein 7g Bullet + 3,5 Inch Hog Impact und geflogen ist er geschätzt gute 30m. Geheimnis gibt es da keins, mein Wurf ist vom Ablauf her noch nicht ideal - denke da ist noch mehr drin! Die Rute ist eine Shimano Zodias BFS mit 12g max. Wurfgewicht (auch Real).


----------



## loete1970 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tolle Fotos RayZero...

Eine Frage: wie hast Du das Video eingestellt? Ich bin letzes Mal bei meinem Schweden-Bericht verzweifelt und habe es sein lassen.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Samtron schrieb:


> was ist Dein Geheimnis, um dieses kleine Ding so locker so weit werfen zu können. Ich bin echt beeindruckt. |bigeyes



Jetzt ohne die Wurfleistung schmälern zu wollen, aber auf seitlichen Aufnahmen sieht die Wurfweite meistens so extrem aus. Genauso wenn man einem anderen Angler zuguckt.


----------



## KleinerWaller (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey!

Normalerweise bin ich nicht so die schön Wetter Anglerin. Allerdings wenn es dann schon 13° im Winter hat muss man erst recht ans Wasser 

So, da Sitze ich am schönen Kocher...





Wir sind seit ungefähr 12.30 Uhr hier. Nach kurzer Zeit einen schönen Fisch verloren, keine Ahnung was das war. Aber kurz darauf habe ich schließlich meinen ersten tollen Fisch 2016 landen können 




Ein, für mein Gewässer, stattliches Rotauge mit 32cm.

Eine Stunde später wieder Biss...




Barbe 62cm 

Ich bleibe jetzt noch so 30-60 Minuten. Mal schauen ab noch was geht. Die letzte Stunde war nichts mehr...

Grüßle 

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöne Fische, hol noch was raus!!!


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



KleinerWaller schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich nicht so die schön Wetter Anglerin. Allerdings wenn es dann schon 13° im Winter hat muss man erst recht ans Wasser
> 
> ...



Dickes Petri.#6
Schöne Fische.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Traumhaftes wetter!


----------



## Seele (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Traumhaftes wetter!
> Anhang anzeigen 242755


 

richtig so, raus ans Wasser. Fängst dir Köfis für die Nacht? Man hört schon von vielen Fängen.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns an der Strecke wurde  jetzt auch einer mit 2,11 gefangen. Ich muss momentan aber noch abends lernen. Aber nächstes wochenende nach den klausuren gehts los!


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und ich sehe einen namenhaften Eimer, da muss ich an den Eimer-Thread denken....:q

Petri


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Strecke wurde  jetzt auch einer mit 2,11 gefangen. Ich muss momentan aber noch abends lernen. Aber nächstes wochenende nach den klausuren gehts los!


Hattest das Waller Angeln nicht erst an den Nagel gehängt?


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Hattest das Waller Angeln nicht erst an den Nagel gehängt?


Im Oktober. Also fast 5 Monate Pause 

@Angler9999: Der Eimer is goil!


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stellenwechsel


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann hau mal was raus, Meister.
Bei mir geht es Sonntag zu einem Wettkampf/Eventangeln und Montag/Dienstag Urlaub für die Jagd auf Großhecht.

Alles in NL, da diesen Monat noch auf die Schnäbel geangelt werden darf.


----------



## Trollwut (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte noch ein drittes Mal gewechselt, dort gabs dann drei kleinere Rotaugen. Sehr mau heute. |uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hatte noch ein drittes Mal gewechselt, dort gabs dann drei kleinere Rotaugen. Sehr mau heute. |uhoh:



Schaixxx egal - Hauptsache mehr Bilder vom Eimer....


----------



## robdasilva (12. Februar 2016)

karpfenansitz


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute hab ich dem eimer den platz gelassen, der ihm gebührt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gab es noch was?


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern drei Rotaugen, mehr nicht. Dafür jetzt n guter Start


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nr. 2 is auch eingetütet


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt isses wie Brötchenbacken. 3 und 4 auch gelandet.


----------



## Bobster (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Heute hab ich dem eimer den platz gelassen, der ihm gebührt
> Anhang anzeigen 242799



Wie schön...vielen Dank :q


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10 Stück, gute zeit für mittagspause


----------



## bombe20 (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Saale hat erhöhten Pegel und dementsprechend Strömung. Das Wasser ist trüb und Unmengen Laub sind unterwegs. Es sind nicht die besten Voraussetzungen aber die Sonne ist eine Wohltat fürs Gemüt.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatten zu zweit dann am Ende insgesamt 17 Brassen und ein Rotauge + paar Fehlbisse. Lief gut


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## hanzz (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich muss malochen 

Petri Heil [emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich schwitz mir hier einen ab mit meiner langen Unterhose[emoji14]


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gab genau nichts. 3x Stelle gewechselt, nicht ein Biss


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute nach Mittag eben für 2 bis 3 Stunden die Seele baumeln lassen 
2 Hechte auf Kunstköder.


----------



## zokker (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Quappenansitz. Hier ist noch nie eine gefangen worden, in der ganzen Gegend noch nie. Wurde aber auch noch nie gezielt drauf geangelt. 1 Döbel und ein Kauli haben schon gebissen. 3 Angeln auf Wurm, 3 Angeln auf Fisch.


----------



## Arki2k (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr macht das schon  Petri !


----------



## Trollwut (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Zokker, seit wann hast du ein Boot mit einer Brücke drauf? #h


----------



## zokker (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder zu Hause. Auf Wurm gab es noch 3-4 Kaulis, einen Plötz und einen Plieten. Auf Fischfetzen hatte ich 1 Biss. Alles in der Strömung.


----------



## Arki2k (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Blöde Frager und zu faul zum googeln: Was ist ein Plieten?


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Arki2k schrieb:


> Blöde Frager und zu faul zum googeln: Was ist ein Plieten?



Bresen Brachsen Brassen usw..


----------



## Darket (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mit der Pose undcTauwurm am Kanal auf Barsch gewesen. Bestimmt 20 Fische, alle zwischen 10 (der Tauwurm war länger) und 25cm. Mein Kumpel hat neben mir nen 35er rausgezogen, nen ganz bißchen neidisch war ich ja, war grade nach Abriss am neu montieren


----------



## Trollwut (3. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## d0ni (5. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Angeltag dieses Jahr, und dann gleich nen super Fisch an der M Feeder 






Mit einem Maiskorn


----------



## d0ni (5. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und Nr. 2 mit einer schönen Färbung


----------



## feederbrassen (5. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse  #6


----------



## JasonP (5. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
So darf mein erster Angeltag dieses Jahr auch gerne enden.


----------



## Trollwut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unglaublich, wie viel Aktion gerade auf drm Wasser ist. Verrückt, bei der Jahreszeit


----------



## Trollwut (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## fishalex (11. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, auf was hast die Karpfen erwischt? Stehen noch tief, oder? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Trollwut (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1. Rute geworfen, 2. Rute fertig gemacht, da liefs schon wieder auf der Ersten. Verrückt!


----------



## zokker (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri, scheinen ja schon ganz schön aktiv zu sein, eure Fische.


----------



## d0ni (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Bin auch grad ans Wasser gekommen, herrliches Wetter

2 Rotaugen hab ich schon verhaften können

Und jetzt beim Schreiben wollt mir nen Döbel die Rute ins Wasser ziehen


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Ich bin schon gespannt. Bin gerade von der Nachtschicht heim gekommen und werd in ner Stunde zirka Richtung Wasser fahren. Brauch ja neues Videomaterial 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (12. März 2016)

Dann mal viel Glück NimrodAut

Bei mir gabs grad den Kleinen






War wohl nen Trupp, der hat gleich danach gebissen


----------



## <carp> (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde wahrscheinlich heute auch los zum karpfenangeln fahren über Nacht.


----------



## Trollwut (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den anderen Fängern. Mein Handy war dann leer, ich hab kaum gepennt. Sin noch 4 Karpfen dazugekommen, der größte 26 Pfund, der Rest um die 20 rum.
Jedesmal, wenns im Schlafsack wieder warm war und ich kurz vorm einpennen war gings wieder los.
3 Kollegen woanders am See auf einer vorgefütterten Stelle hatten nicht einen Fisch.
Saßen aber im Gegensatz zu mir auch auf der windabgewandten Seite, das wirds wahrscheinlich gewesen sein


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So bei mir war heut Schneidertag.  geht's morgen auf nen neuen Versuch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (13. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin zusammen,

ersma Frühstücken, dann gehts wieder los


----------



## NimrodAut (13. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und bei mir geht's dann auch gleich wieder los 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NimrodAut (14. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach hab ich ne Freude. Erster 13 kg Karpfen auf leichtem Gerät. 2 1/2 lbs Rute und war gleich der test für die 3000er lidl Freilaufrolle. Zum Glück hab ich den run als livebiss und den Drill auf Video. Video kommt heute abend auf meinem youtube kanal online. Petri euch noch allen. 

Lg Chris 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (16. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (16. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entschneidert  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pike15 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, jetzt geht's bei guten Wetter los zum RHK noch ein wenig Feierabend Spinnfischen.


----------



## JasonP (19. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab es heute auch das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser geschafft.

Außer Maden baden war leider nicht viel los...


----------



## KleinerWaller (19. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JasonP schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute auch das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser geschafft.
> 
> Außer Maden baden war leider nicht viel los...



Da bist Du nicht alleine... bei uns ging gestern auch rein garnichts...#q
wenigstens war man mal wieder draußen in der Natur


----------



## JasonP (20. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du sagst es, Natur kann ja auch ganz schön sein ^^


----------



## Norge Fan (20. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JasonP schrieb:


> Ich hab es heute auch das erste mal dieses Jahr ans Wasser geschafft.
> 
> Außer Maden baden war leider nicht viel los...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 243824



Wo warst du denn? Erfahrungsgemäß ist der Teltowkanal in Kleinmachnow um die Jahreszeit ne gute Adresse.


----------



## Roach05 (20. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das erste mal am Wasser dieses Jahr


----------



## Norge Fan (20. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Roach05 schrieb:


> Das erste mal am Wasser dieses Jahr



Super, ne schöne Schleie #6.


----------



## JasonP (20. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Norge Fan schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn?



Ich war in der Nähe vom Bullenbruch...


----------



## Semmelmehl (21. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War Gestern an der Donau bei Vohburg oberhalb vom Stau.

Mais, Maden, Dendros ... nichts.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sachen gibts...
Friedfisch auf Jig. Okay, kommt vor.
Eine Doublette durch den Stinger. Noch nicht gehabt, aber okay.
Dann dabei aber ein solches Rotaugen Moped... jesses.


----------



## Trollwut (26. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## feederbrassen (26. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ist fein ,ich fahre auch gleich noch los.:m


----------



## hanzz (26. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich och. Wer heut nicht raus ist, ist's selbst schuld [emoji6] [emoji4]


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich och. Wer heut nicht raus ist, ist's selbst schuld [emoji6] [emoji4]



Oder arbeiten[emoji37]


----------



## bombe20 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Oder arbeiten[emoji37]


oder familie. #c


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Jean


----------



## robdasilva (27. März 2016)

Schöner Spiegler. Der Lohn für eine eisige und kalte Nacht.


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns gabs gestern Abend eine Brasse und heute morgen nen ca 8 Pfund Spiegler. Ausbeute bis jetzt also echt lausig.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern ne Lange Nase gemacht.
Spinnfischen ist hartes  Brot. :q


----------



## Roach05 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann los gehen


----------



## robdasilva (28. März 2016)

Seele hat noch nen schönen Schuppenkarpfen nachgelegt.


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3x nachts raus wegen nem Brassen und 2 kleinen Karpfen. Hätte lieber durchgeschlafen^^


----------



## Roach05 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wurde leider zu windig, vernünftig werfen war kaum noch möglich.


----------



## zokker (2. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Aalansitz dieses Jahr. 11 Grad Wt. Ich glaub das wird nix, aber nun bin ich ja mal hier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









2 Angeln auf Wurm, eine auf Fisch.


----------



## zokker (2. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Könnte schon 30 haben.


----------



## zokker (2. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*








Wurmangeln ist Stress.


----------



## zokker (2. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich packe zusammen, Wasser ist zu kalt,  morgen geht es auf Hering.


----------



## zokker (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollen mal sehen


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Zokker ,hast wohl schon eine kleine Flotte an Booten was ich hier jetzt schon von dir gesehen habe.:q


----------



## zokker (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es geht voran.


----------



## zokker (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Reicht ...


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit 17uhr friedfischansitz im flachwasserbereich, "die" frühjahrsstelle an unseren gewässer  ...und es tut sich gar nix!


----------



## Semmelmehl (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hatte Gestern bei uns am See ne Brasse, ne Plötze und 2 untermaßige Störe.
Am meisten ging am Nachmittag ... früher Abend war dann nichts mehr.


----------



## hanzz (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns gestern am Kanal erst als es Stockdunkel war. Beim Nachbarn lief dann auch direkt der Aal.


----------



## Casso (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da sag ich doch mal "Petri" zu den tollen Heringen, zokker. Hat sich dann ja gelohnt. Lass sie dir schmecken!


----------



## kati48268 (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die einzigen Fänge:






Dutzende im Wasser beim Kröten-Gang-Bang.

Und zum Glück hatte ich beim Rückweg die Kopflampe an, denn auf dem Weg nochmal Dutzende auf dem Weg zum Swinger-Whirl-Pool.


----------



## zokker (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schmecken die denn?


----------



## phirania (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zart anbraten in Meerrettichsoße...:q:q:q


----------



## zokker (3. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haben die jetzt nicht Schonzeit?


----------



## phirania (4. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glaub nicht.
Die schonen sich zur Zeit ja selber auch nicht...#d


----------



## ObiWahn81 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Juten Tach,

mich hat es auch an die frische Luft getrieben.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Tach, da bislang so gar nichts ging, hänge ich einfach noch einen Tag dran.

Grüße


----------



## Angler2097 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da wird doch wohl was beissen. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg und ein paar Fangmeldungen #h


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi,
hat auf ein Maiskorn gebissen. 

mfg
Nm


----------



## shafty262 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waidmannsheil


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

O Mist, falsches Foto.


----------



## shafty262 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja dürfte beides auf Mais anspringen[emoji6] 

Dann Petri[emoji106]


----------



## Jose (7. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat auf ein Maiskorn gebissen.
> 
> mfg
> Nm



was hast'n da: ratte oder biber? :m


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Lausbuben, letzes Pfingsten, beim Angeln an der Donau.

Weis jemand was das am Baum für weise Gebilde sind?
ca. 7 cm lang.

mfg
NM


----------



## bombe20 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich Sitze seit einer Stunde an der Saale. Halber Tauwurm am 6er Haken auf Grund. Bisher gab es noch nicht mal einen zupfer.


----------



## d0ni (9. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Ich versuchs mal, ne schöne aitel hat schonmal gebissen


----------



## NaabMäx (9. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> was hast'n da: ratte oder biber? :m




Hi Jose,
Bisamratz


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Zwei Lausbuben, letzes Pfingsten, beim Angeln an der Donau.
> 
> Weis jemand was das am Baum für weise Gebilde sind?
> ca. 7 cm lang.
> ...



Könnte so etwas sein.

https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=fr&u=https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocon&prev=search


----------



## FranconianFishing (10. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Bäääm hat es gemacht. Ganz zaghaft. Detrobenia mit einem Maiskorn. Das ganze an ne Pose und 8er Haken. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (10. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachts gabs bei mir nichts mehr

War jetzt nochmal Nachmittags mit der Feeder los und der wollte an die Luft


----------



## NaabMäx (11. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi esox1960, 
das Gebilde sah aus wie ein Spinnenkoko, nur das weiße war so ne Art Schaum.

mfg
NM


----------



## Scabbers (12. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi esox1960,
> das Gebilde sah aus wie ein Spinnenkoko, nur das weiße war so ne Art Schaum.
> 
> mfg
> NM



Das Bild lässt es zwar nur erahnen, aber es könnte sich dabei um den Stäublings-Schleimpilz handeln.


----------



## phirania (12. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi esox1960,
> das Gebilde sah aus wie ein Spinnenkoko, nur das weiße war so ne Art Schaum.
> 
> mfg
> NM



Waren Brünftige Hirsche in der Gegend...? :q:q


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zweiter Versuch den ersten Aal dieses Jahr zu angeln.


----------



## mathei (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute klappt es Zokker. Wie tief angelst heute


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Grund und hier ist es max 0,5 m tief. Auf Wurm hab ich ständig Bisse. Ein Plötz hab ich raus. Den hab ich gleich zum anfüttern genommen. 2 Angeln mit Fisch, eine mit Wurm.


----------



## mathei (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das leidige Thema mit dem Beifang auf Wurm. Hällt einem aber wach


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, der Erste ist raus. Hat auf Fisch gebissen. Alt werde ich heute aber nicht mehr. 2 Grad Lufttemperatur. Hab Eispfoten.


----------



## phirania (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri.
Erster Schleicher des Jahres.?


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, ist der Erste.[emoji4]


----------



## zokker (14. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend. Der Aal hatte so um die 60 cm und 60 ist auch mein Mindestmaß. Also, in dubio pro rea. Schwimmt wieder. Die Plane ist gefroren.


----------



## mathei (15. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Durchhaltevermögen hat sich ausgezahlt Zokker. Petri. Mir ist es nachts noch zu kalt


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Semmelmehl (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schönes Tier ;-)


----------



## phirania (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.#6
Das ist mal ein Klodeckel vom feinsten.:q


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, danke 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## robdasilva (16. April 2016)

Heute früh noch nen kleinen abet dicken Spiegler auf Seele seiner Rute bekommen.

Klein aber fein.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tada:





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Kuttendeckel. Hol noch was raus Trollwut. Ich überlege ob ich auch noch los ziehe. Ist ziemlich Windig.  

Petri auch zum Karpfen robdasilva.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir gehn heut abend auf aal, ich denk da rumpelts.






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann wünsche ich dir und den Blagen mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## Trollwut (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Dir auch, wenn du gehen solltest.







Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wir gehn heut abend auf aal, ich denk da rumpelts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie es aussieht hat es bei eurem Aal schon gerumpelt, oder was nähert sich denn da von rechts dem Karpfen? :q


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch noch los.


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man man man ...


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es schüttet aus Eimern, starke Windböen.


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetter hat sich wieder beruhigt, bis zum nächsten Schauer. 

Aal hat auch schon gebissen. Der ist deutlich über 70.


----------



## phirania (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Läuft ja bei dir mit den Schleichern.


----------



## Daniel SN (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Ding Zokker. 
Du legst ja mächtig vor. Du setzt mich fürs nächstes Wochenende extrem unter Druck.


----------



## zokker (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Zokker.
> Du legst ja mächtig vor. Du setzt mich fürs nächstes Wochenende extrem unter Druck.


Seh zu daß du aus den Püschen kommst. Es ist mitte April!!!


----------



## Daniel SN (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab grad im Tagebuch gesehen das ich erst am 2.5.15 den ersten Versuch gestartet habe letztes Jahr. Und dieses Jahr eine Woche früher. 
Aber die 97 cm werden wir wohl beim ersten Ansitz nicht toppen können. 
Aber ich hoffe so sehr auf einen Aal. Wollte ja schon los aber das fiel ins Wasser. Und dieses Jahr müssen wir auch etwas umplanen. Und ich will es dieses Jahr mit den Aalen in Gräben aufnehmen aber dafür muss dieser dort erst einmal bestätigt werden.


----------



## Slick (16. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker

Ich darf nur bis 21 Uhr angeln.
Ab dem 1.5 bis 1 Uhr,dann gehts bei mir erst los mit den Aalen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend, da kommt nix mehr.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin schon auf Heimatkurs.




Slick schrieb:


> Petri Zokker
> 
> Ich darf nur bis 21 Uhr angeln.
> Ab dem 1.5 bis 1 Uhr,dann gehts bei mir erst los mit den Aalen.
> ...


Das sind ja mal blöde Regeln. Na ist ja bald Mai.


----------



## Trollwut (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Wir hatten zu dritt nur vorsichtige Zupfer, aber konnten keinen fangen. Andere am See haben bis zu 3kg Gesamtgewicht erwischt.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Slick (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend, da kommt nix mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das Beste die Aale beißen in dieser Jahreszeit um 21-22:30 Uhr.
Packst aus kannst gleich wieder zusammen packen.#d#d#d


Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf der Feederrute. Echt geiler Flusskarpfen!













Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super Fisch,Petri[emoji106] 

Da kam (Drill)Freude auf [emoji3]


----------



## Trollwut (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In dem Moment in dem ich mir dachte: "Wenn der mit der Strömung runter wär hätte ich den nicht halten können"... ihr könnt euch vorstellen was passiert is. Wieder die Feeder.









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Rxlxhx (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri zu den "Wasserschweinen"! Die Sportfische ziehen sicher wieder ihre Bahnen,neeeeech?


----------



## Trollwut (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir haben auf der Karte ein Schonmaß von 65 cm. 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben 6 Stunden an 2 Seen mich im Finesse-Rigs und Tauwurm versucht. Bis auf einen Hechtabriss nix...


----------



## MrFloppy (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vom letzten Wochenende, leider nicht dieses...


----------



## Angler2097 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Strammer Bursche #6 

Ich war mit meinem Kumpel los und wir hatten beide eine Hechtattacke, die wir nicht verwandeln konnten


----------



## Trollwut (17. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## bombe20 (19. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich komme gerade durchfefroren von der saale. momentan ist es ein zähes ringen mit dem fluss. die bisse kommen teilweise recht hart und ruppig, bleiben aber einmalig und ein nachsetzen am köder gibt es selten bis gar nicht. heute hat sogar mal ein stückchen vom wurm gefehlt. es möge bitte richtig frühling werden.


----------



## lomu (21. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ein neues Gewässer getestet 
Der Barsch ging auf ein China-Spinner die Barbe auf Gummi. An der UL richtig spassig gewesen


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey lomu, klasse Kescher[emoji14]










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## lomu (21. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hey lomu, klasse Kescher[emoji14]
> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.




Ja top Teil, hab ich mir aufgrund einer Empfehlung hier gekauft. Hatte ihn heute das erste mal dabei und kam direkt zum Einsatz


----------



## zokker (21. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Beiden mit den tollen Keschern|rolleyes

Grüße aus Amsterdam


----------



## Trollwut (23. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!

Trotz des Wetters bleiben wir weiter sitzen!













Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (23. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri an euch. Tolle Fische.#6

Wetter sieht auf den Bildern doch super aus, dein Kumpel sogar im T-shirt. 

Gruß ...#h


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir!
Sieht das Wetter immernoch so gut aus?[emoji14]
	

		
			
		

		
	








Hatten jeder noch einen Fehlbiss, das wars. Bin jetzt erstmal heiß duschen

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (24. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

naja, ist wohl kein T-Shirt Wetter mehr. Trotzdem besser wie hier. Wünsche euch noch fette Fische.
Schaust du, so sieht es hier aus. Wind in Böen bis an die 10 ran.:q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4511617&postcount=114


----------



## Trollwut (24. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Puh, noch ekliger als hier also.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal bis übernächsten Samstag Pause wegen unserem Fischerfest - Gewässer sind gesperrt 
Vllt hol ich mir ne Gastkarte für ne Nachbarstrecke, mal schaun.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## JasonP (24. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War dieses Wochenende auch wieder unterwegs. Außer Köderfische und schöne Landschaften gab es nix zu bewundern ^^


----------



## Einzeller (24. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht für mich nach einen gelungenen Tag aus. Der verschwiegene Bierkasten lässt keine anderen Rückschlüsse zu ;-)


----------



## JasonP (26. April 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jeder Tag am Wasser ist ein gelungener Tag 

 Aber das Bier war auch lecker ^^


----------



## Darket (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gestern die Saison eröffnen, endlich wieder Kunstköder. Gab zwar nur ein paar kleine Barsche auf nen Zocker und einen ziemlich dicken Nachläufer auf Spinner, der sich leider nicht überreden ließ, aber schön war's in jedem Fall.


----------



## robdasilva (4. Mai 2016)

endlich wieder nen Karpfen. Schöner Spiegler mit 17 Pfund.
Team ]okerfushing auf Tour.


----------



## timm3671 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



robdasilva schrieb:


> endlich wieder nen Karpfen. Schöner Spiegler mit 17 Pfund.
> Team ]okerfushing auf Tour.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 245339





Wenigstens beißen Sie bei dir [emoji13]


----------



## robdasilva (5. Mai 2016)

und Nummer 2. Kleiner aber Schöner Schuppi.
Team Jokerfishing


----------



## robdasilva (6. Mai 2016)

Auf zu Teil drei.















Anhang anzeigen 245393


----------



## carphunter 47 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri zu den Fängen , wurde euer Aufwand und Sitzfleisch doch noch mit schönen Fängen belohnt .

 Und ich hoffe es folgen heut Nacht noch einige :m


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich is die Schonzeit hier auch rum! 














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Trollwut und Konsorten.

Und wie liegt der neue Kahn im Wasser?


----------



## vonda1909 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Karpfen  um 8.15 toll wer hat den bei euch so früh das Licht  ausgemacht  bei uns war es noch Tag  hell


----------



## Trollwut (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri, Trollwut und Konsorten.
> 
> Und wie liegt der neue Kahn im Wasser?


Danke dir. Für 3 Leute zu eng, ich bin mim Belly daneben gefahrn und aufs Boot gewechselt als ein Kollege heim id. Ansonsten hervorragend für die schnellen 2 Stunden geeignet!

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Novembermann (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade den ersten Aal des Jahres aus der Leine bei Seelze gezogen. Denke über 60cm.

Edit 08.05: gemessen, 68cm, und schön fett


----------



## michaelpankoke71 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






 So kann die neue Woche anfangen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen ob schon was auf dem See geht.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis eben auf 2 Meter geangelt. Nix, hab auch nichts anderes erwartet.
Der Uki hat heute am Tage ein wenig gelaicht, konnte mir da auch meine Köfis senken. Habe mich jetzt dort ins knietiefe Wasser gelegt und hoffe auf ein paar Raubzüge der Aale.


----------



## Novembermann (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade kam Aal Nr. 2 dieses Jahr aus der Leine.
Auch so fett wie der erste vom Samstag. Staun.
Direkt aus der Strömung auf Wurm, war mal direkt ein wenig Arbeit, aber eine durchaus angenehme.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri

Was heißt fett?


----------



## Novembermann (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal 3 gerade kurz vorm Ufer abgegangen. War maßig. Mist.
Fett halt..schwer, dick.


----------



## Novembermann (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein mittfünfziger fand den Weg an Land.... läuft...


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben auch der Erste. War aber kein Aal auf Rauzug. Hat sich 10 Min Zeit gelassen und ist auch nicht sonderlich los gezogen.


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder so ein Vorsichtiger. 15 Min hat er rumgespielt. Gut ü 70.


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend. Wollte mich noch in die Sonne legen, hier aber leider nicht möglich. Muss ich mir eine andere Bucht suchen. Ist schon alles voll Fusseln im Boot.


----------



## Novembermann (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Iiih, das Zeug hatte ich gestern auch dauernd in der Schnur.
Der "fette" Aal war übrigens genau 70cm und hatte 550g. Naja.. im dunkeln kam es mir mehr vor.
Danach kam noch ein Schnürsenkel, also immerhin 4 Aale in 3 Stunden, davon 2 mit.
War kurzweilig. #6


----------



## Samtron (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo zusammen,

heute war ich mal an der Erft Los 13. Hier habe ich mal 2 Bilder. Es ist wunderschön dort.
Leider habe ich mich mit der Temperatur vertan und habe ziemlich gefroren.
Forellen habe ich auch jagen gesehen. Aber für meinen Miniwobbler haben sich nur die ganz kleinen interessiert. Die große, die ich gezielt befischen wollte, hat sich für diesen Köder aber überhaupt nicht interessiert. Sie hat sich nicht mal stören lassen.
Die Stelle war auch ziemlich verkrautet, so dass ich nur dieses leichte, schwimmende Ding nehmen konnte. Für weitere Experimente reichte meine Zeit nicht.
Das nächste mal werde ich wohl die eine oder andere Fliege an der langen Angel nehmen. Die Fliegenrute geht aber an dieser Stelle und auch an langen Abschnitten gar nicht. Da habe ich keinen Platz hinter mir wegen der steilen Böschung.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist das etwa eine Feederrute auf dem Boot? 










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, haste dir Köderfische besorgt.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ist das etwa eine Feederrute auf dem Boot?



Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass deine Rute wie das Boot auf und ab geht. Wie erkennst du neben dem Gewackel die Bisse? 

Auf jeden Fall scheint die Methode zu funktionieren.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass deine Rute wie das Boot auf und ab geht. Wie erkennst du neben dem Gewackel die Bisse?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall scheint die Methode zu funktionieren.



Weil ich ebenfalls auf und ab gehe, für mich ändert sich also garnix. Für außenstehende ist jemand der auf ner rolltreppe läuft auch sehr schnell, für sich selbst läuft er normal.

Aber demnächst kommt dazu noch was genaueres 

danke zokker. Sind Köfis 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Korb ist stationär auf Grund und das Boot bewegt sich, da hätte ich Probleme erwartet.
Bin gespannt wie das funktioniert.#6


----------



## Slick (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut 

du angst immer direkt unter der Staustufe?

Hat ich auch mal gemacht(Weißfische sind genug da),aber auch Grundeln.:c:c:c


----------



## Trollwut (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Slick schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> 
> du angst immer direkt unter der Staustufe?
> 
> Hat ich auch mal gemacht(Weißfische sind genug da),aber auch Grundeln.:c:c:c


Zum Köfi fangen ja, die stehn da gerne 

Eben beim Jugendangeln nen toten Hecht gefunden. Man war da was los 

Der war auch schon im Maul...









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## vonda1909 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ist es Verboten Köderfische Lebend zu Hältern nicht einmal lebend zu Transportieren  also in NRW  weches Bundesland  ist es bei dir?


----------



## Trollwut (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz am liebsten im richtigen Urwald 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwar nur ein kleiner Dicker, aber Zielfisch. Kam auf die umgelenkte Rute weit abseits unter einem überhängenden Baum

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bild vergessen...





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch nen Biss gehabt, den ich aber wohl echt verpennt hab 
Heute morgen hing meine Rute nur schlaff da und der Köfi sah echt mitgenommen aus.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Fische füttern muss auch mal sein.


----------



## phirania (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ja echt Boardferkel verdächtig.
Wenn die Rute morgens schlaff hängt....


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei Phirania kreist momentan viel um unten rum ^^

Wiedermal geschneidert, nur beruhigend dass sonst auCh niemand den ich kenne gefangen hat


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich fühl mich aber nicht sehr ferkelig 










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na komm bei dem Lauf kannst du sagen "Schwein gehabt" - sehr schöne Fischlein Tollwut. 

Petri Heil


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Bilder Trollwut, Petri!!!


----------



## Trollwut (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch!
Hatte beim Feedern vom Boot dann insgesamt 8 Rotaugen von 30-40cm, eine 50er Barbe, eine rund 75er Barbe beim Keschern verloren und nach 2-Minütigem Drill bei dems nur in eine Richtung ging hab ich wohl die Urgroßmutter aller Barben verloren.

Sitz jetzt wieder auf Waller.





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir kam nix mehr, außer ein paar Wildschweine bis auf geschätzte 30m an mich ran.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neue Stelle, neue Chance!






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## kernell32 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Cooler Spot! Bringst du die Montagen mit dem BB raus?


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop. Is damit am allereinfachsten, sowohl zu zweit, aber gerade auch allein

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöööööne Stelle. Ich hoffe morgen früh auf schöne Bilder. Petri!!!


----------



## Trollwut (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Pawlowsche Wallerangler: Klingelt die Glocke fängt er.

War die Rute auf der anderen Seite, wegen Schifffahrt doppelt abgesenkt.





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super! #6 "Dickes" Petri! #h


----------



## Trollwut (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter...
Kollege hat mich noch kurz besucht und mich mit dem ersten Fisch fotografiert. Hatte gerade die neuen Abrisssteine gebunden, wollte mich ins Belly setzen und meinte spaßeshalber zum Nichtangler: "Hast ja jetzt gesehn wies geht. Wenn ich grad draußen bin und ablege und es beißt, dann hauste halt drauf." Dreh mich um, nehm den ersten Stein in die Hand, da hauts die Rute bis ins Handteil runter, ich schlag an, der Fisch zieht ca. 2m Schnur von der geschlossenen Bremse und dann merk ich nur eine Art knacken und ich hab den Kontakt verloren. So kam mir der Drilling entgegen:






Eine Fluke nach außen, eine nach Innen und zwei breit voneinander weg gebogen.
Und das is kein billiger Chinamüll sondern die richtig teuren von Leitner...


Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

PETRI! Schade das der Hakenbieger nicht saß.


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man liebt es wenn ein Plan funktioniert! Sauber! Petri zu den Wallern #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erwischt..........


Kennt ihr den??


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast unsern Studenten besucht Thomas?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bevor die über die Stränge schlagen....
:g:g


----------



## Kaka (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo bleibt das Video? [emoji6]


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendjemand muss ja zwischendurch mal schauen, ob auch rechtzeitig ins Bettchen gegangen wird.


Da kann man ja auf ein neues Filmchen hoffen.


----------



## kernell32 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erwischt..........
> 
> 
> Kennt ihr den??





Der Feldwebel mit dem Toaster von der Anarchistenbrigade!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Da kann man ja auf ein neues Filmchen hoffen.


War ein Experiment, ist nicht sicher dass der kommt, wenn, dann  aber erst im Juni...


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War ein Experiment, ist nicht sicher dass der kommt, wenn, dann  aber erst im Juni...


Das darfst du uns einfach nicht vorenthalten. [emoji6]


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Der Feldwebel mit dem Toaster von der Anarchistenbrigade!



Zu Geil :m


----------



## Trollwut (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hab ich extra den dicksten Köder westlich von Moskau genommen, und trotzdem ging heute Nacht nichts.

Beim Spinnfischen dann nur 1 Döbel und ein Hechtbiss - Fluoro durch 

Und n Komillitone konnte seinen ersten Sechsender fangen.











Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## phirania (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Ist doch ein geiler Köder,hat nicht jeder...:q


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorführeffekt|kopfkrat

Weidmannsheil deinem Komillitonen.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze mal wieder an der Saale. Die liegt da, wie ein Dorftümpel. Der Pegel ist seit Tagen fallend und das Wasser glasklar. Den ersten Biss habe ich schon versammelt. [emoji35]


----------



## Trollwut (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hab ich Thomas mühsam bewiesen, dass Feedern vom Boot nicht funktioniert, und dann klappt das doch.






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit wann trägst n die Haare offen ?
Nur für Thomas... [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö. Generell immer, bis die Zöüdel trocken sind 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Kaka (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit diesem Frühling wird vermehrt gebarschelt neben der Forellenpirsch. Und endlich mal der erste annehmbare Barsch. Juhu!


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich brauch rotaugen, keine nasen 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal an der Lippe heute Nacht. Neuer Platz, gehofft, wegen dem Fußballspiel ist nix los.. Denkste. 500m weiter eine Riesen Landjugendparty. :O 

Geht auf Aal, zwei mal mit Grundel, einmal Wurm. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn du Köderfische brauchst fängst du im Main Alles - außer Köderfische. 

Heute: 34er Bachforelle beim Feedern.






Wallerruten sind jetzt einmal mit Köfi, einmal mit Wurmbündel.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Scheixxxxxe. Jetzt häng ich hier rum bis der Sägenkurier kommt





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend bei mir. Eher im Fiasko geendet. Mehr dazu im Lippe Thread.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter.

Was ein Scheiß bis der Fisch endlich gelöst war. Exakt 1,5m. Ganze Story dazu morgen.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Mdeer (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.



so langsam bekomm ich ds gefühl, du wohnst an nem traum-gewässer... der wels, ne bachforelle beim feedern...


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri Trollwut, wusste ich doch, dass noch ein schöner Bild kommt.


----------



## Umspannwerk (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schöner fisch


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Siehst ja so richtig tiefenentspannt aus....:q


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Mdeer schrieb:


> so langsam bekomm ich ds gefühl, du wohnst an nem traum-gewässer... der wels, ne bachforelle beim feedern...


Deswegen waren wir heute wieder 6 Stunden mit dem Boot Spinnfischen und hatten keinerlei Fischkontakt außer Grundeln.
Morgen wird wieder abgewallert - hoff ich 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...und ich krieg so langsam das gefühl, dass da ein studium im wahrsten sinne des wortes "den bach runtergeht".

ich bewundere dein zeitmanagement (deine fänge sowieso) #6


----------



## Darket (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut! Ich war heute Abend zwei Stunden Barschangeln mit Kleinködern. Paar Bisse, aber nicht einer wollte hängen bleiben. Schön abgeschneidert.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und ich krieg so langsam das gefühl, dass da ein studium im wahrsten sinne des wortes "den bach runtergeht".
> 
> ich bewundere dein zeitmanagement (deine fänge sowieso) #6


Ja, Pfingstferien sind schon ein schwer zu verstehendes System. Vor Allem wenn man nach dem Ruten auslegen noch 2 Stunden vor dem Schlaf lernt.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

du machst das schon


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich studier das falsche.
"Live vom Schreibtisch"


----------



## Justhon (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, nices Teilchen Trollwut.

Von welcher Band ist die Mütze? Kraanium?


----------



## exil-dithschi (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gestern abend mal ein neues revier getestet.
schon die köderfische wollten nicht, nach dem ersten klodeckel auf wurm alle drei ruten mit fisch aus der truhe bestückt.
eine regenpause gegen 00:00 dann zum einpacken genutzt.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Justhon schrieb:


> Von welcher Band ist die Mütze? Kraanium?



Jo, exakt

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Erdmännchen (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, der Blick ist ja schon liebevoll/zärtlich dieses Mal


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, Babywaller?


----------



## Seele (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


#

Was hab ich dir letztes Jahr gesagt, wenns raus hast wies geht dann läufts von selber. Petri alter Zottel, da kommt bestimmt irgendwann mal ein Dicker.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Ding is halt, ich mach nichts anders als letztes Jahr. Hatte ca nen meter und  sich echt seltsam aufgehängt. Einzelhaken frei, Drilling außen am Kopf und jede Fluke saß.

Wurde vom Regen geweckt und bin heim, die eigentlich als heiß eingestufte Rute brachte gar nix.



Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie hieß das Lied noch gleich? Ein Bett im Brennnesselfeld? 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Reißleine gesprengt und auf mich zugekommen. Quasi der komplette Drill hat sich in der Minibucht mit vllt 4 auf 5m zugetragen. Dementsprechend heftig war das ganze.






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## bootszander (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann weiter petry heil.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man man - Dicker Fisch - *Dickes Petri*


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, danke!

Wie der Herr, so sei Gscherr 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Womit war der befüllt?  Oder ist das ein Kugelfisch.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> Womit war der befüllt?  Oder ist das ein Kugelfisch.


http://www.ballonsupermarkt-onlineshop.de/luftballon-fisch-folienballon-ohne-ballongas.html

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#q  Ich hoffe das ist ein Schreibfehler und keine Absicht.



bootszander schrieb:


> Na dann weiter petry heil.


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rotaugen will ich, keine Barben!





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Slick (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut #6#6

Da sieht man mal was so im Main rumschwimmt.:q:q:q


----------



## robdasilva (25. Mai 2016)

Heute wieder nen Ansitz. Team Joker Fishing.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trollwut es ist schon unverschämt von dir hier "einen" gefangenen Wels in gefühlten 20 Posen zu fotografieren und dann jeden Tag ein anderes Foto einzustellen.  ;-p


----------



## Umspannwerk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hauptsache da ist man kaum 10 Minuten am Wasser hat den ersten Biss und der Karpfen steigt 2 m vor dem Ufer aus. War ein schöner Fisch.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Trollwut es ist schon unverschämt von dir hier "einen" gefangenen Wels in gefühlten 20 Posen zu fotografieren und dann jeden Tag ein anderes Foto einzustellen.  ;-p


Ich gebs ja zu, es tut mir wirklich Leid...


Dass die nicht endlich mal größer werden. 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, ist dir das nicht peinlich den ganzen Trööt mit Welsfotos zuzumüllen.#6

So klein sieht der doch gar nicht aus. Wie lang??? 

hat sich schon erledigt, hab`s gelesen, Foto ist aber gut aufgenommen, sieht größer aus


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Umspannwerk schrieb:


> Hauptsache da ist man kaum 10 Minuten am Wasser hat den ersten Biss und der Karpfen steigt 2 m vor dem Ufer aus. War ein schöner Fisch.



Ist doch immer noch besser als 10 h am Wasser zu sitzen und nichts rührt sich. Ich hoffe mal noch auf schöne Fotos von dir.
Petri Heil#6


----------



## Umspannwerk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hoffe ich auch drauf, seitdem ist nämlich hier Flaute. Das einzige interessante war der Eisverkäufer der vorbeigefahrenes ist


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey zokker - nein ist mir nicht peinlich. 
Der Fisch hatte 1,17m


Ich stelle vor: Den Wallerhängerbaum.





Und die Brasse beim Köfifeedern aus der Hauptströmung






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kann ich ja morgen früh wieder Welsbilder schauen.

Der Dorfteich, wo ich eigentlich hin wollte war  besetzt, da ist bloß eine Stelle. Angelt eigentlich nie einer. Hab mich jetzt ins Mückenparadies gesetzt.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es gibt Waller beim Wallerangeln.





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*











Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und schmeckts?


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt, nicht 1 Zupfer.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Und schmeckts?



Ja, war echt köstlich. Hatte das Öl für die Pfanne daheim vergessen, da die Stücke aber ein wenig "durchwachsen" waren, hat das genau gepasst - Fleisch quasi mit dem Garmittel geliefert :m

Sind heute morgen im strömenden Regen aufgewacht, Zelt war nicht aufgebaut, war ja nix gemeldet. Alles kompmett durchnässt 

Fisch gabs auch keinen, ich denke das Wetter war jetzt einfach zu wechselhaft.
Erst fast die ganze Woche rund 12-15°C bei bewölktem und regnerischen Wetter, dann gestern strahlend blauer Himmel une 26°, und heute morgen wieder das Pisswetter.

Einen Zanderbiss hatten wir wohl, der hing aber nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten stehn, Bauch is voll.









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## GummiEnte68 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angesicht der Tatsache, dass du gerade angeln bist und ich nicht am Wasser sitzen kann, quillt mein Neid geradezu aus allen erdenklichen Poren meines Körpers |uhoh:


----------



## Andal (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was glaubst du, in was für ein Loch der mal fällt, wenn die lustige Studentenzeit vorbei ist.


----------



## GummiEnte68 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da ist natürlich etwas dran :m
Könnte ein ganz böses erwachen geben |bla:


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weiter machen Trollwut, malochen kannste noch genug. Alles zu seiner Zeit. Hol was raus. Petri Heil.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fehlt nur noch ne Hütte aus Ästen und Laub, Plumsklo und Gemüsegarten....dann kann Trollwut gleich am Wasser wohnen und die freie Zeit noch effektiver nutzen |supergri

Bin ja auch öfter angeln, aber das ist echt krass


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Macht doch mal halblang. Ich war die ganze Woche über zwar Angeln,  bin aber erst um 18 uhr ans wasser. Köfis fangen, danach ruten legen und direkt ins bett. Morgens um 7 aufstehn, heim fahrn und bis abends um 18 uhr zeug erledigen. Ob ich am wasser oder im bett penn is doch wurscht wie noch was, oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## d0ni (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erster Graser  haben gut power die Jungs










Nen Gewitter ist auch im Anmarsch, hoffe das zieht vorbei


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Graser.

Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich jetzt schon auf meine Nachtangelstelle gelegt. Im tieferen, auf dem freien Wasser, ist Angeln, wegen dem auffrischendem Wind, nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten alle Köfis beisammen, mussten dann aber wegen starkem Unwetter leider abbrechen 









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Beileid. Sei froh das es jetzt gekommen ist und nicht um 1-2 Uhr.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop. Bin wahrlich kein Weichei, was Regen angeht, aber wären halt 4 senkrechte Blitzableiter gewesen.
Bei der Heimfahrt hats im Nachbarort schon eingeschlagen.

Dafür musst du heute Fischbilder liefern! 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wird schwer. Hier auf dem See geht zZ gar nichts. Nicht mal der Fischer hat was in den Reusen, das Aalwehr macht er schon nicht mehr zu. Hab mit etlichen Anglern hier heute gequascht, alles Schneider.


----------



## Novembermann (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze auch an der Leine. Bisher nix. Dafür haben wir hier weder Wind noch Regen.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri Heil - auf was angelst?


----------



## Novembermann (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch ein Petri! Bin auf Aal, wie immer. ☺


----------



## Novembermann (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Bisse versemmelt. Packe gleich zusammen.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ein Biss bis jetzt. Hab mich gerade umgelegt.


----------



## bootszander (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zokker
Geile natur. Bin schon lange nicht mehr da gewesen.
Haben die aale noch immer so viele würmer?


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz selten mal das einer Würmer hat. Ich glaube letztes Jahr gar keiner. 

Hab jetzt zusammengepackt und werde dann irgendwann los.

Ääääm Aale gab keine, ein Barsch auf Fisch, das wars.


----------



## phirania (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich seh die Fische,die stehen im Schilf und winken....


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht mal meinen Kumpels kann ich was geben. Schäm ...


----------



## phirania (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön das es die noch gibt...:l


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die gibt es hier noch reichlich. Manchmal kann man 8 bis 10 Adler gleichzeitig sehen. 
Ich bin auf der Heimfahrt. Wird auch langsam zeit, es sind Gewitter für heute Nachmittag angesagt und es braut sich auch schon was zusammem.


----------



## Korallenplaty (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ungewöhnlicher Angeltag bis jetzt..

Bei strömendem Regen wollte ich bloß ein paar Köfis fangen. 

Da nahm doch tatsächlich eine schöne Schleie meinen Haken. Das hat mich gefreut weil die letzte Schleie deutlich über 5 Jahre zurückliegt.

Dann bin ich noch ausgerutscht (hatte gerade mal 4 Rotaugen) und habe dabei meine Angelrute zerlegt und eine ordentliche Schleifspur bis ans Ufer hinterlassen ...


----------



## Brachsenfan (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Korallenplaty
Perti zur schönen Schleie!


----------



## d0ni (4. Juni 2016)

Mal sehen ob was geht heute.
Aktivität is schonmal da







Rute lag nicht mal 5 Minuten, dann gabs den Kleinen hier


----------



## Casso (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wetter ist ja wieder herrlich heute. Da beneide ich jeden, der am Wasser sein kann. Und bei dir, d0ni scheinen die Zeichen gut zu stehen. Von daher weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mach mich auch gleich los. Soll auf Zander gehen 

Allen Anderen viel Erfolg!


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der konnte nicht lesen. Oder hält sich für ne forelle.





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## ayron (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der konnte nicht lesen. Oder hält sich für ne forelle.



Schuld liegt ja wohl bei dir..... auf der Rute steht nicht Methodfeeder


----------



## Slick (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der konnte nicht lesen. Oder hält sich für ne forelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri

Bis am Main Trollwut?

Wie ist die Brühe,ich wollt raus,aber 143cm Wasserstand.
Hab noch Zeit bis 20 Uhr mich zu entscheiden.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geh!
Hab noch eine Schleie und massig Rotaugen mittlerer Größe.  Sitz an nem Flachbereich mit wenig Strömung und viel Bewuchs und Kraut. Ständig raubts auf dem Futterplatz. Wenn du auf mich hörst fährst du sofort los. Und btw: Grundelanzahl noch einstellig

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*










Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Slick (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die Info.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Slick schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


Und, bist du noch gegangen?
Ich sitz im Auto und warte notgedrungen das Gewitter ab - Karre hängt im matsch fest, das krieg ich erst morgen früh frei.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Slick (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein,wollt grad packen dann kam ein heftiges Gewitter und Regen auf.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade zurück vom Edersee. Zander gab's keinen, dafür aber einen Meter Hecht.

Das Foto stell ich morgen rein


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So schön die Natur auch ist - ich brauch trotzdem nicht stündlich wechselnde Beschallung durch Biber, die versuchen mir Bäume auf den Kopf zu werfen, schreiende Rehböcke, im Zelt übernachten wollende Schwarzkittel und sich in der Uhrzeit vertuhende Eulen.

Zu allem Überfluss wurde ich auch noch gründlich vom Zielfisch verarscht. Ich weiß ja mittlerweile, wie sich ein 150er Waller an der Oberfläche anhört. Heute nacht, zwischen den ganzen anderen Viechern hats direkt neben dem Zelt so dermaßen geplatscht, wenn man das noch so nennen kann. Vom ersten bin ich aufgewacht, 10 Sekunden später das zweite knallen und rund 15 Minuten später noch ein drittes Mal.
Gegen die Lautstärke und die  Tontiefe war der 150er echt ein Waisenkind.

Ist nur die Frage, ob der auf Beutezug war, oder die doch am Laichen sin - tippe aber eher auf letzteres.














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist doch eigentlich cool, so viel Natur auf einem Fleck. In vielen Gegenden gibts diese Tiere gar nicht oder kaum.

Will nachher eigentlich auch nochmal los, aber momentan macht sich die Allergie sehr bemerkbar. War gestern schon sehr lästig.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Trollwut,

ja es ist schlimm mit der Natur und den ganzen Viechern. Nur Lärm können die machen. Ich antworte mal mit einem Zitat meines Arztes  "Ach das tut mir aber Leid".:q

Bist du dir sicher beim Platschen, dass es Welse sind?

Wenn man bei uns im Biberrevier sitzt, knallen die auch mächtig mit dem Schwanz, um dich zu verscheuchen. 

Gruß und hol noch was raus.|wavey:

Ich geh jetzt an den Stand und leg mich in die Sonne ...:g


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ist doch eigentlich cool, so viel Natur auf einem Fleck. In vielen Gegenden gibts diese Tiere gar nicht oder kaum.



Ja, natürlich. Hatte neulich auch nen Komilitonen aus Reutlingen dabei, der hinterher meinte er hat sowas noch nie erlebt - er dachte morgens ich halte ihm das Handy ans Ohr, dabei wurde er von einem richtig echten Kuckuck geweckt 

Aber wenn die in einer Reihenfolge auftreten, als hätten sie sich abgesprochen, nur damit drr Schlaf gestört wird, dann nervt das schon ein wenig 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hallo Trollwut,
> 
> ja es schlimm mit der Natur und den ganzen Viechern. Nur Lärm können die machen. Ich antworte mal mit einem Zitat meines Arztes  "Ach das tut mir aber Leid".:q
> 
> ...



Ja, kenne sowohl Biber- als auch Wallerplatscher. Und die Lautstärke war einfach viel zu massiv für einen Biber.

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## JasonP (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier in Berlin ziehen auch gerade paar dicke Wolken auf. Ich mach mich mal wieder auf den weg ans Festland!


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geil Janos - Autopilot? - oder hast was getrunken?


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Graser!
Ist der aus dem Main?


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jop. 24 Pfund ausm Main. Der Kollege hat eben noch nen Spiegler nachgelegt. Vor lauter Hilfsdiensten komm ich gar nicht dazu selbst auszuwerfen.


Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri deinem Kumpel ... ja ja, immer diese Anfänger ...


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dem Grinser mit dem Graser ein Petri Heil! #6


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man bedankt sich recht herzlich.

Und schon wieder ein Forellenkarpfen.





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


Petri.
Endlich mal nen Karpfenangler, der in die Kamera guckt. [emoji6] 

Petri auch allen anderen


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schicke Tinca. Dickes Petri
Gibts irgend nen heimischen Fisch, den du noch nicht gefangen hast ?


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir! 
Wenn du mit heimisch bei mir heimisch meinst (Ich fange ja alle Fische immer auf den selben 4 Flusskilometern), dann fehlt mir eigentlich nur die Rutte, wenn ichs grob überschlage. Aber das werd ich diesen Winter mal gezielt angehen. Meerforellen, Strömer, Zingel, etc. kann ich nicht fangen, die gibts hier nicht :F

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Kiesbank (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein guter Fisch auf Rot Wurm gerade abhanden gekommen.  Haken hat nicht richtig gesessen.  Es geht los


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von gestern - Man beachte die Rutenaktion 
https://vimeo.com/169596533

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Brachsenfan (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
Was hängt da? Barbe?


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> Was hängt da? Barbe?



Sorry, gar nicht gesehn.
War ein Karpfen mit rund 14 Pfund.


----------



## robdasilva (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich es hat geklappt. Nach langer Zeit wieder Waller aus der Wertach.
Team Jokerfishing on Tour.


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch allen.

Ich bin auch wieder mal los. Wollte eigentlich zu einem anderen See, aber Frauchen wollte unbedingt hier her. Hier ist zZ überhaupt nichts los. Hab mit allerhand Leuten gesprochen. Naja mal sehen. Köfis senken ging schon mal ganz gut. Schön gegrilltes Abendbrot gab es auch schon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Noch liegen wir im Windschatten in einer kleinen Bucht. Wenn es dunkler wird lege ich mich schön ans Schilf. Aber erst muss der Wind noch drehen.


----------



## Casso (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für das teilhaben lassen zokker! Sieht mal wieder sehr idyllisch bei dir aus! Wünsche viel Spaß! #6


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Casso, werde ich haben. Angeln sind scharf. Frau ist weggesperrt. Schöner Sonnenuntergang war zuerst noch.


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man man und es werden immer mehr.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ein ordentlicher Biss. Nur 2 Zuppelbisse und der Fisch durchgekaut. 








der macht auch nicht mehr lange. Vogelfutter ....


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Hecht macht's leider nicht mehr lange. Total verpilzt.


Ich habe gesündigt und während des Länderspiels geangelt :m
Angenehm ruhig und es gab einen schönen Zander!

Gruss Manfred #h


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln sind scharf. 2h Köfis gesenkt, ist nicht doll, gibt's ebend nur Fetzen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Man man und es werden immer mehr.




Grundgütiger, was sind das für Viecher!!??


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Grundgütiger, was sind das für Viecher!!??


Sehen aus wie große Mücken, stechen aber nicht. Gehen einem aber tierisch aufm Sack.

Gerade den Ersten gezogen. Spitzkopf auf Fisch. Hat ich auch noch nicht. Ist nicht abgezogen, hat sich nur treiben lassen, nach 10 Minuten hat er den Haken nur vorne im Maul gehabt. Kein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Novembermann (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker, diese Kanäle, die wohl zum See führen, sehen aber auch nach Aal aus... Hast Du da schon mal geangelt, falls du darfst?


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doch da darf man auch angeln. Vor rund 20 Jahren hab ich da noch schöne Aale gefangen. Ab und zu kommt da auch noch einer raus, aber richtig lohnen tut sich's nicht mehr. Seit die mit dem Kanal verbundenen Torfstiche immer mehr verlanden geht der Aalbestand auch zurück.

Hab jetzt lange gesucht und Kraut gefunden. Angeln liegen im Kraut und dicht dran.


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri.
Hol noch was rauß...#6


----------



## gambinho (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie große Mücken, stechen aber nicht. Gehen einem aber tierisch aufm Sack


Wenn die stechen würden, müsstest du Imkerkleidung tragen


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doppelbiss. Einer ü 80 und sehr dick. Der andere hat sich gnadenlos im Kraut festgelaufen. Hab ihn dann bis 5m vorm Boot gehabt, dann ist das Vorfach gerissen. Der war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein kleiner, so um die 60, kam noch zu.
Hab mich mitten auf den See, ins Tiefe gelegt. Es pladdert schon den ganzen Morgen.


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*









Es hat auf gehört, ich fass es nicht. Feierabend.


----------



## phirania (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na du hast wenigstens immer  ein Dach über dem Kopf wenn es regnet.
Mich erwischt es immer oben ohne...#q


----------



## Menzer (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker: Herrlich hast du es da mit deiner Kajüte... Auf welchem See angelst du?


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich war ja nix geplant, wegen angesagtem Dauerregen, aber ist nicht so doll und soll heute Abend Ganz aufhören.


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf. Ententeich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ubs


----------



## Novembermann (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Köfi auf Köfi..:m

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Sehen aus wie große Mücken, stechen aber nicht. Gehen einem aber tierisch aufm Sack.



Die gibt's in Frankreich auch!
Der Jogi hatte die beim letzten Spiel da


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau unter der Wolke hab ich mich ans Schilf gelegt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich werde noch was erleben. Ein Gewitter zieht genau auf mich zu. Blitzt und rummelt schon mächtig. Und genau heute hab ich keinen ordentlichen Heckanker mit.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gewitter bei Nacht ist geil. Hab Glück gehabt, es zog am gegenüberliegendem Ufer lang (1,5 - 2 km). Ich hatte nur eine halbe Stunde Starkregen und der Wind hielt sich in Grenzen. 1 Biss hatte ich auch schon. 20 m Schnur genommen, das war's, Aal weg, Köfi weg.


----------



## derporto (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade zurück vom 1-Tages-Kurztrip nach Kühlungsborn. Bis halb 11 noch auf der Seebrücke gestanden, erste Amtshandlung nach 380 km ist Händewaschen :m

Heut morgen um 8 in Hameln losgefahren, um 12 in Börgerende/Jemnitzer Schleuse gewesen, blinkern. Just als wir ankamen setzte 2-stündiger Dauerregen ein. Den mussten wir leider im Auto abwarten, denn auch Blitze gesellten sich gelegentlich dazu. Dann bis 16:30 geblinkert, ohne Erfolg. Kleinfisch zahlreich vor Ort, die Jäger ließen sich bitten.

Um 17:00 auf die Seebrücke Kübo übergewechselt, bis eben 9 maßige Platte, 4-5 Untermaßige schwimmen wieder. Dorsch Fehlanzeige. Horni ebenso. Alle Platte auf Watti an der Grundmontage sowie auf Buttlöffel. GuFi (erster Versuch mit dem "Möhrchen") sowie Sbiro mit Fliege und Schinken (mangels Hering) blieben unberührt. Dann Abfahrt, nun Bett.

Gut Nacht.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann gute Nacht, hast ja einen Tour hinter dir. Petri zu den Platten.

Hatte eben ein Doppelbiss. Ein Kleiner, schwimmt schon wieder und der Andere hat wieder los gelassen. Wird bestimmt auch so ein Kleiner gewesen sein.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute sind nur die Kleinen unterwegs. Aber eine dicke Plautze hat er.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich brauch keinen Fisch sauber machen.[emoji4] Abfahrt. Morgen geht's in Urlaub.


----------



## Johof (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir regnet es seit gestern Abend aus Kübeln. Zumindest gab es heute früh einen kleinen.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## WoifeBGH (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder da aus dem Urlaub zok
ker? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War ja nur ein Kurzurlaub.
Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## WoifeBGH (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal petri heil also für mich wäre ja dass was du jetzt gerade machst Urlaub pur 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Liege am Schilf und angel im und am Kraut.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um die 60.


----------



## shoti (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker...sach ma ...hast du Dauerurlaub oder den Luxus nich arbeiten zu müssen ??? Du lebst ja quasi den Traum vieler hier


----------



## hanzz (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schicke Bilder.
Bei uns geht die Welt mal wieder unter. Licht brauchste nicht, genug Blitze am Himmel. 

An Angeln nicht zu denken.

Petri Heil zokker.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shoti schrieb:


> @zokker...sach ma ...hast du Dauerurlaub oder den Luxus nich arbeiten zu müssen ??? Du lebst ja quasi den Traum vieler hier


Nächste Woche muß ich mal wieder was tun. 10-12 Jahre dann lebe ich meinen Traum.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder.
> Bei uns geht die Welt mal wieder unter. Licht brauchste nicht, genug Blitze am Himmel.
> 
> An Angeln nicht zu denken.
> ...


Kann ich sehen hanzz. Am Horizont im Westen sehe ich Gewitterleuchten. Mächtig was los im NW laut Regenrada.


----------



## shoti (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nächste Woche muß ich mal wieder was tun. 10-12 Jahre dann lebe ich meinen Traum.



okay ...mal Wochenweise arbeiten ist dann auch ein Luxus...Glückwunsch und Neid zu deinem Glück...


----------



## DirkulesMG (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mönchengladbach....


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach du Scheixxe.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Altobelli was für Morgensterne


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da werden sich die Versicherungen wieder freuen..
Hier in Münster waren die nur in Taubenei Größe,hat aber für einige Autoscheiben gereicht.


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich um 3 noch mal ins tiefere Wasser verlegt. Leider kam die Nacht nix mehr. War aber eine schöne, warme Nacht, 23 Grad.


----------



## PAFischer (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich beneide Dich gerade um die schönen Stellen mit Seerosen und anderes Gewächs. Bei uns an den großen Strömen einfach nicht zu finden, oder wenn, darf da nur der Berufsfischer rein.
Würde gern mal wieder auf Hecht und Schleie gehen.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluss, der Aal ist mir beim Wasser wechseln abgehauen.


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*














Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geil, gibt bald wieder Wallerbilder.

Dickes Petri


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Geil, gibt bald wieder Wallerbilder.
> 
> Dickes Petri


Denke eher nicht, heut Nacht sollens kapitale Friedfische sein. Die ersten sind schon auf der Habenseite.









Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch nicht schlecht. Petri


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haben uns dazu entschieden Wettertechnisch abzubrechen. Wird wohl in 20 Minuten richtig losgehen hier. 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gewitter sind durch. Los geht's. Biber sind schon aktiv.










Heute mal ein anderer See.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln sind scharf. Wasserwüste.


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend gemacht. Nicht 1 Biss.


----------



## Daniel SN (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hast die Zeit ja echt sinnvoll verbracht. Nur schade das du nicht ausreichend belohnt wurdest. Aber auch klein Vieh macht Mist.
 Ich bin jetzt paar Wochen auf Weiterbildung gewesen und kam überhaupt nicht mehr zum angeln. Und ein Ende ist leider nicht in Sicht bis der Aal wieder geärgert werden darf. :-(


----------



## Umspannwerk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So auch mal wieder ins Wasser geschafft, kaum ne Stunde hier schon zwei Karpfen gefangen 

Allerdings was sind das für komische Flecken auf dem zweiten Karpfen?


----------



## Umspannwerk (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier der zweite


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner kann der Tag nicht beginnen... :q


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte einen Gast, der unbedingt einen Aland fangen wollte. Kein Thema dachte ich.
Wir hatten dann 39er Rotaugen, 55er Brassen, Döbel (einen zweimal), Karpfen, nen 42er Giebel - aber keinen Aland 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## shafty262 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hatte einen Gast, der unbedingt einen Aland fangen wollte. Kein Thema dachte ich.
> Wir hatten dann 39er Rotaugen, 55er Brassen, Döbel (einen zweimal), Karpfen, nen 42er Giebel - aber keinen Aland
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


Wir fangen immer richtige Brummer mit Schwimmbrot. An jedem halbwegs strömenden Einlauf. Aber die Bilanz die Ihr stattdessen hattet sollte wohl entschädigen[emoji1] 

Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die letzten Male hatten wir auch immer 2-3 über 50cm. Aber ausgerechnet der hat heute gefehlt 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da lief was schief.






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch mal wieder los. Nun noch Köfis senken ....und dann wollen wir mal sehen. Sehr windig und WT ist um 7 Grad gefallen.


----------



## Welpi (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zokker,

wie immer tolle Bilder....das Baumwurzelufer "stinkt" ja quasi nach Aal! |bigeyes :m


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hab ich dieses Jahr schon 2 Nächte vor geangelt und beide Male war es nicht so doll. Hier werden nur Köfis gesenkt.  Heute wird tiefer geangelt. So um die 2 Meter. 

Angeln sind scharf. Werde  mich heute Abend aber noch verlegen.


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde zur Halbzeit starten heute , oder auch etwas früher....

Seit dem es sich abgekühlt hat läuft der aal super bei uns!!!!

Zu warm is mist....meine Erfahrung.

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich schau mir das Spiel hier auf dem Wasser an. Hoffentlich beißen nicht zu viele Aale und ich muß ständig Aale tot hauen. [emoji6]
Petri heute Nacht Aalpietscher


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn das kein Luxus is#6

Dir auch ein fettes Petri!!!!

Gruß. ...#6


----------



## Zerdan (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri  was tippt ihr denn?  und noch eine kurze Frage, und zwar, was ist eurer Meinung nach der beste Monat, Aale zu fangen?


----------



## Lenoc (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

April-Mai auf Masse|bla:
September-Oktober auf die ganz dicken 

Gruß Lenoc^^


----------



## Zerdan (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

aaah... dankeeee  und welche Zeiten/Bedingungen empfiehlst du so?  danke schön!!


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hat so um die 65.


----------



## Lenoc (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zerdan schrieb:


> aaah... dankeeee  und welche Zeiten/Bedingungen empfiehlst du so?  danke schön!!



Ist immer Gewässer abhängig...aber allgemein haben sich bedeckte warme Nächte mit leichtem Nieselregen bewährt:m

Ansonsten einfach ans Wasser und probieren


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!!!

Ich bin zur Halbzeit los und hatte 22:15uhr ca die angeln drin und bis 22:50 Uhr gab es schon zwei. ..

Keine angst,der kleine geht zurück :q

Gruß. ...|wavey:


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, das sieht ja gut aus. Bei mir tut sich nichts.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das Spiel hier auf dem Wasser an. Hoffentlich beißen nicht zu viele Aale und ich muß ständig Aale tot hauen.......





zokker schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht ja gut aus. Bei mir tut sich nichts.



Hast Du dir doch gewünscht, nun ist das Spiel vorbei, bestimmt beißen die Aale jetzt.

Petri an alle die am Wasser sind.


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es läuft


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, die werden ja immer dicker.


----------



## aalpietscher (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja sind echt schön die beiden


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist auch gerade ein Schöner dazu gekommen.


----------



## aalpietscher (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6

Auf Fisch is nicht viel los die tage,vorhin nahm irgenwas 5-6m Schnur aber das wars auch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt, die Aale haben 69 und 75 cm. 2 Bisse hatte noch.


----------



## aalpietscher (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir is es auch bei den drei geblieben.

Halb drei hatte ich eingepackt. .

Gruß. ..


----------



## Zerdan (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Lenoc schrieb:


> Ist immer Gewässer abhängig...aber allgemein haben sich bedeckte warme Nächte mit leichtem Nieselregen bewährt:m
> 
> Ansonsten einfach ans Wasser und probieren



Vielen Dank Lenoc!!!!!!!!!:m

Petri euch beiden zu euren Aalen... die schafft ihr doch bestimmt nicht... ich könnte euch ja mal meine Adresse durchsagen? 
lg


----------



## bombe20 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Aalen. Wenn die Zeit und Lust es zulassen, will ich heute abend auch noch mal an die Saale.

@zokker
Jedes mal, wenn ich dein neues Profilbild sehe, muss ich an Adolf hennecke denken.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich arbeite auch viel unter Tage, aber nicht im Erzabbau.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da war jemand sehr enttäuscht 





Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Saale ist heute wieder verhext. Bisher nur kleine Zupfer. Dafür ein mittelschwerer Angriff von Gnitzen bei meinem Eintreffen, ein schöner Sonnenuntergang und Wetterleuchten im Süden.

@Trollwut
Was ist das?
@Zokker
War der nicht in der Kohle?


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Glühwürmchen auf dem Knicklicht^^

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## bombe20 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das schau ich mir zu Haus auf dem Rechner mal genauer an. Hier kommt gerade ein Biss nach dem anderen. So schnell kann man gar nicht an der Rute sein. Vom Wurm ist dann nichts mehr übrig. Ich trau mir weder eine Kippe zu drehen, noch pinkeln zu gehen.

Edit: der erste Aal für dieses Jahr ist eingetütet. Hat 60cm und ist schön dick. Und während des drills knallt es in der zweiten Rute, nimmt ein paar Meter Schnur und lässt dann wieder los. [emoji53]


----------



## aalpietscher (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sind grade Zuhause angekommen, Ergebnis 5 Aale.

Drei kleine und einen knapp 70er und einen ca 55er..

Einen kapitalen Plastik klapstuhl konnte ich noch überlisten #d

Petri euch und holt noch was raus!!!

Gruß. ...#h


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte nen vorsichtigen Anfasser, das wars aber auch :/


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach was soll's, die halbe Nacht soll es ja noch trocken bleiben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri Aalpietscher![emoji106]


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf ...


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier auch. Kurz nachdem ich gelegt hab konnte ich auf der anderen Seite außerhalb meiner Reichweite einen von den Burschen volle Möhre rauben sehn. Zum Glück hab ich Montag frei :m





Btw: Kennt jemand den Käfer?






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## hanzz (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nee. Hab aber auch einen unbekannten heut im Wohnzimmer gehabt


----------



## spike999 (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Trollwut

könnte n Bockkäfer sein
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2F3%2F35%2FLonghorn_Beetle_Whitespotted_Sawyer_USA.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FBockk%25C3%25A4fer&h=1672&w=2811&tbnid=kjbIwzpzvf7ceM%3A&docid=99zmlvxjOULVaM&ei=D0qBV4LLK4bhaeSloYAF&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=670&page=1&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=0ahUKEwjCjtniiOfNAhWGcBoKHeRSCFAQMwgzKAEwAQ&bih=703&biw=1349


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@hanzz
Das ist ein vierbindiger Schmalbock.

Der Thread ist übrigens super für Leute wie mich, die seit Wochen nicht frei haben. Das trägt etwas über die Durststrecke hinweg.


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat so um die55 und gekämpft wie ein Großer. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Sneep (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,

@trollwut

Der Käfer auf der Hand ist ein Weiden- oder Moschusbock _(Aromia moschata)
Beim Förster nicht wirklich beliebt, gräbt die Larve doch tiefe Gänge in Weichhölzer

sneep
_


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beißt nix und pladdert.[emoji29]


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt. So um die 75.


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abritt, kam nix mehr.


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir Sneep!

Wallertechnisch ging nix.
Beim Hegefischen heute Vormittag 4,7kg Rotaugen und Rotfedern, damit am Viertmeisten gefangen. Die drei anderen vor mir hatten jeweils nur Karpfen auf Boilie...

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Micha383 (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Status: tote hose


----------



## Trollwut (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Main: eine Barbe, eine Brasse, ein Rotauge

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Erdmännchen (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade an der Ostsee. Ablandiger Wind, Badewanne. Freundin wollte zum ersten mal zum angeln, warum also nicht. Nach 5 Minuten erste Platte, untermaßig. 5 Minuten später, zweite Platte, 37 cm. Keine Ahnung was heute los ist


----------



## Erdmännchen (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und die nächste. Über 40. Keine Ahnung was da los ist. Hat den fischen keiner gesagt, dass die Bedingungen miserabel sind?


----------



## hanzz (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen besonderes Anfängerglück haben können.

Den ersten Zander hat meine Frau gefangen, die erste kapitale Brasse und auch Plötze, meine Frau. [emoji6]


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen besonderes Anfängerglück haben können.
> 
> Den ersten Zander hat meine Frau gefangen, die erste kapitale Brasse und auch Plötze, meine Frau. [emoji6]



Nicht das du demnächst den Haushalt machen mußt..:c
Und Sie fängt das Essen..


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Frauen besonderes Anfängerglück haben können.
> 
> Den ersten Zander hat meine Frau gefangen, die erste kapitale Brasse und auch Plötze, meine Frau. [emoji6]


Irgendwas müssen sie jedenfalls haben, meine Ex hat mich immer geschlagen, selbst als sie erst nur 2 Meter werfen konnte, heute die Freundin, kann nicht werfen, will einfach nur dabei sein, fragt dann ob sie auch mal einholen kann und holt dann eine 42er Platte...
Kam im Endeffekt noch Nummer 4 dazu, auch eine sehr schöne, zudem noch einige Bisse. Nach einer Stunde sind wir dann wieder gefahren.


----------



## Novembermann (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da sich genau gegenüber meinem Platz an der Leine bei Seelze jemand platziert hat musste ich ausweichen und versuche mein Glück nun am Mittellandkanal. Bislang noch nix.


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, auf was geht`s denn. Auf Schnitzel?|kopfkrat


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade das erste mal dieses Jahr auf Karpfen und eben hat ein Spiegler vorbei geschaut.


----------



## Fattony (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade hingehockt - Schwager schon da, konnte einen Karpfen überlisten. Ich versuche es Heute auf Waller - schauma Mal! 

Mussten auf nen Teich ausweichen, Donau hat Hochwasser. 

Euch da draußen ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Novembermann (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Aal @ zokker. 
Schnitzel haben Schonzeit.
Ein bisschen Gezuppel und ein Dosenfisch bisher.


----------



## Novembermann (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade kam der erste schöne Aal an Land. 
Nachdem 3mal Alarm an der Glocke war und der Haken jedesmal komplett leer gelutscht.


----------



## Fattony (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waller noch nichts. Jedoch hat sich ein Karpfen den Käsebrocken schmecken lassen! Schwager schläft, ich genieße die Ruhe und ein kühles Bierchen. Das Leben ist herrlich!


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal wieder los.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und jetzt muss ich erstmal ins Wasser.


----------



## aalpietscher (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denn wünsche ich dir ein fettes Petri zokker#6

Allen anderen die am Wasser sitzen natürlich auch! !!!

Hast du dich heute wegen dem vollmond tiefer gelegt zokker?

Ich starte morgen abend auch wieder!!

Gruß. ....|wavey:


----------



## Novembermann (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin am Mittellandkanal auf Aal. Und da ich heute erstmalig Grundeln gefangen habe...geht's auch mit einer Rute auf Zander.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Novembermann schrieb:


> Bin am Mittellandkanal auf Aal. Und da ich heute *erstmalig Grundeln gefangen* habe...geht's auch mit einer Rute auf Zander.



Petri oder mein Beileid...wie mans nimmt


----------



## Justin123 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze am See auf Karpfen an. Mal schauen was so kommt.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Denn wünsche ich dir ein fettes Petri zokker#6
> 
> Allen anderen die am Wasser sitzen natürlich auch! !!!
> 
> ...


Nein, weiß nicht das Vollmond ist. Bei Vollmond lege ich mich nie tiefer. Mußte aber eine neue Stelle nehmen, auf meiner guten Stelle steht jetzt eine Reuse.  Das ist nun schon die Zweite die an meinen Topp Stellen steht.  
Wenn ich nix krieg hab ich ja genug Ausreden. Vollmond, Ostwind ...[emoji6] 

Obwohl, bei Vollmond hab ich immer ganz gut gefangen. 

Petri Novembermann hol was raus.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Erste. Schwimmt schon wieder.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da ist das dicke Ding. Einen Biss hat ich noch.


----------



## Novembermann (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Aal. 
Meiner ließ sich gerade mit nem Madenbündel überreden...
Und ein nettes Eisenrohrstück ...


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na der sieht doch schon gut aus. Petri.

Ich schwitz wie sau und ausziehen ist nicht   - Mücken -  gibt kaum einen Finger oder eine Stelle an den Pfoten die nicht jucken.


----------



## Novembermann (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da drehste dich um und gehst pinkeln ...ist die Pose weg..
50 er Zander an Mini-Grundel. -freu-


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, läuft ja[emoji122]


----------



## Justin123 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wurde gerade vom Bissanzeiger geweckt. Bis ich an den Ruten war wars auch schon wieder vorbe . Ich tippe mal auf ne Brasse.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann auch was vorzeigen. Rund 70.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Biss noch gehabt und der hier,  rund 60.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da steht der Mist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Abfahrt


----------



## Novembermann (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, ging ja noch was. 

Bei mir war es das dann, hab kurz nach 1 Uhr eingepackt. Um 7.30 rief die Arbeit.
Der Aal hatte 68cm. 
Jetzt ne Woche Familienurlaub an der Nordsee dann geht es hier weiter ....


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht wieder los.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angel scharf.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Noch ein paar Haken gebunden, hoffentlich reichen die die Nacht.[emoji6]


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Haken gebunden, hoffentlich reichen die die Nacht.[emoji6]



Gib's zu, die hängen alle an einem Seil :m :q:q


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Gib's zu, die hängen alle an einem Seil :m :q:q


Die Zeiten sind vorbei. So Fischgeil bin ich nicht.


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auch nur ein Scherz! :m:m


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ich auch so verstanden. Aber hier lesen ja bestimmt auch ein paar Humorlose mit.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte nur die Angeln reinholen um mich zu verlegen.


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mist die Mücken sind mega aktiv. Gerade aufgebaut.... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Schei.s auf die Mücken..... Frühstück... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri shoti, bei mir kam die Nacht nichts mehr, nicht mal ein Biss. Der Aal hatte noch keine 60 cm und ist mir beim messen doch tatsächlich aus den Händen geglitten. Auf jeden Fall hab ich schön ausgeschlafen, mach jetzt noch klar Schiff und Frühstück und dann düse ich ab.


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shoti schrieb:


> Schei.s auf die Mücken..... Frühstück...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk



Na denn prost.
Habe noch nicht gefrühstückt.
Noch keinen tropfen.


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum ansitzen gehören 2 bis drei dazu so habe ich das mit meinem Kumpel immer Gehandhabt..... Es beisst aber auch nix. Selbst die beiden fischreiher sind wieder abgehauen 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lass es dir schmecken.
Was ist das? Kenne ich gar nicht.

War am Mittwoch mit einenem Kumpel am Bach. Hat aber nichts gebissen.
War auch 37 Grad heiss, kein wunder wenn nix beißt.
Sogar den mücken war es zu heiss.

Bei den Temperaturen gab es aber nur Wasser


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimwärts


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Lass es dir schmecken.
> Was ist das? Kenne ich gar nicht.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHtfZCMYCP0


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Cidre in der Normandie oder auch cider in britain.  Apfelwein mit leichter Kohlensäure und der somersby hat noch nen Schuss appelsaft mit.  Schmeckt dann  noch fruchtiger.... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## robdasilva (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder ein Wochenende am Wasser verbracht. Paar schöne Karpfen gefangen, Schwere Gewitter und Regen überstanden.
Aber die richtig Dicken Karpfen fehlen einfach zur Zeit.

Jokerfishing on Tour.


----------



## robdasilva (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und der letzte von unserem Gastfischer bei Jokerfishing.


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Da war ich gestern früh.... Strommonster... Aber ich hatte ne menge ladies dabei [emoji7] 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jeden Tag eine gute Tat.


----------



## shoti (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker....oh man....du hast ein gutes Leben  .....sei es dir gegönnt....und sche***s auf die Bremsen/Mücken  ...


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal mit einem Kumpel mit. Kurzansitz.


----------



## Brachsenfan (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@robdasilva
schöne Karpfen! Petri!


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





..   Neue Sorte... Birne..... 
Und allseits Guten MORGEN..... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*










Und wieder voll ins Maul gegriffen.... Nunja Abendessen steht 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Rhabarber.... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil

Und prost#h


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nun ja.... Will ja nicht wie nen alki dastehen..... Aber ist nunmal Ritual... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hauptsache es schmeckt.
Ist wohl schon ein süsser Kram, der cidre, oder?


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jau.... Puffbrause vom feinsten aber ab und an geht das 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und läuft noch was im Wasser?
Womit hast du den esox erwicht?

Köderfisch?

Die anderen Ruten im Bild liegen auf Karpfen aus?


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwie ist zur Zeit null los. Habe eine Rute mit koefi und eine mit Wurm. Beide mit hoelzl. Den Hecht kannte ich schon 3 mal an der Spinne gehabt.... Heute saß der Haken sehr tief so das er zum abendbrot wurde. Sind sehr standtreu hier. Einen barsch noch ansonsten nix. Werde noch ne stunde bleiben aber beisszeit ist wohl um

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann noch viel petri heil.


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jau Dank 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## vonda1909 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht einmal Grundeln  wollen  so richtig  an den Haken


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...tröste dich...ich hatte auch kein Glück....das der Hecht da sitzt wusste ich...anonsten auf Wurm nur einen TOTAL größenwahnsinnigen Barsch...hat immer sporadisch am Bissanzeiger gepiept.....Naja, der durfte danach auf Raubfischjagd am Haken gehen......PASSIV.....


----------



## Fattony (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz an einem Donau Altarm, lange Hose, Pullover. Die Gelsen sind zu Tausenden da. Lass mich aber nicht abbringen. Will zum allerersten Mal alleine Nachtfischen! Ein Rotauge ausgelegt, Feeder auch noch ein bisschen.


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, wird schon was Beißen ... und wenn es nur die Mücken sind.


Nachts ist `s dunkler wie draußen.


----------



## Fattony (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jaja die Nacht.. Sie hat was beunruhigendes für mich.. Ich habe Respekt, gar ein bisschen Angst vor ihr. In einem Thread über das Nachtfischen las ich, dass ich damit nicht alleine bin. Und nun sitz ich hier, alleine und denk mir: Wovor hab ich eig Angst? Wenn mich jmd sehen würde, müsste er gleich ins lachen anfangen. 192cm groß, 135kg schwer und ich Spiele American Football.. Und trotzdem ist mir unbehaglich..


----------



## shoti (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nunja.... Wenn Kuno der Killerkarpfen das rauben anfängt..... Dann waren das deine letzten posts...... 

Ich mach aber heute auch pause.... Hecht legga gegessen und einfach nur müde..... 2 Stunden schlaf in den letzten 48 Stunden.... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den hecht im Backofen gemacht oder als kottlets?


----------



## Fattony (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Merk grad ich hab meine Stirnlampe vergessen.. Toll!


----------



## Fattony (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Über die Nacht ging nichts. Stellte ich in der Früh bei Sonnenaufgang noch auf die offene Donau. Ein Traum dieses Lichterspiel. Un da biss mein erster Donaufisch! Gänsehaut pur!


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöner Schied.


----------



## Darket (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tony, so einen will ich dies Jahr auch noch.


----------



## Novembermann (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, Fattony.. und Mut hat, wer die Angst zugibt! #6
Ist wohl ein ur ur ruralter Instinkt, in der Dunkelheit besonders wachsam (ängstlich) zu sein.


----------



## shoti (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@penn habe Foto vergessen.. Kam in Ofen mit Schalotten, Petersilie, viel Sahne und wein.... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Legga


----------



## shoti (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jupp Einfach aber echt gut 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glaube ich gerne !


----------



## shoti (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und wieder der Daumen blutig... Manman.... Heute war erst mal koefi tag... Top stelle entdeckt... 1 m vom Ufer unterm Baum.... 21 Stück sind gerade im Salz.... Auch schön kleine von 5-8 cm... Gute Aalgroesse... Leider sind unsere Seen morgen gesperrt da heute Vereins karpfen Angeln ist... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shoti schrieb:


> ... Leider sind unsere Seen morgen gesperrt da heute Vereins karpfen Angeln ist...


Warum???|kopfkrat


----------



## phirania (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat sich aus Frust bestimmt selber in den Daumen gebissen....:q #c :q


----------



## robdasilva (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern Nacht mal einen anderen Weiher probiert hat auch geklappt.


----------



## shoti (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unsere Seen sind immer einen Tag vor vereinsangeln gesperrt und einen danach.... Natürlich auch während des angelns... Wegen bevorteilung 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kenne ich auch so. Mein früheres vereinsgewässer war auch eine Woche vor den vereinsangeln gesperrt. Aus den gleichen gründen.
Heute darf da keiner mehr angeln, wegen eines chemieunfalls vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Davor ist ja nachvollziehbar, aber danach ist doch Quatsch.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwas werden die sich dabei gedacht haben.......


----------



## Novembermann (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze gemütlich am Mittellandkanal bei Nieselregen unterm Schirm und versuche es mit Köfi auf Aal und Zander.


----------



## shoti (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Davor ist ja nachvollziehbar, aber danach ist doch Quatsch.



Nein, weil mann z.B. die angefütterten Stellen usw sonst als Vorteil hätte....das ist zumindest der Gedanke des Vereins


----------



## Esox 1960 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Davor ist ja nachvollziehbar, aber danach ist doch Quatsch.




Ja,die haben Angst,wenn Du danach kommst und gut fängst,
dann merken viele, was sie angeltechnisch für "Flitzpiepen"
sind.      #:...........


----------



## shoti (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...hätte auch garnicht am anderen Teich die Köfi´s fangen dürfen...hatte das Karpfenangeln nicht aufm Schirm...aber nachdem ich die Bierbude am anderen See gesehen habe, dachte ich....schaust mal nach....und da wurde es mir denn bewusst


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shoti schrieb:


> Nein, weil mann z.B. die angefütterten Stellen usw sonst als Vorteil hätte....das ist zumindest der Gedanke des Vereins





Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja,die haben Angst,wenn Du danach kommst und gut fängst,
> dann merken viele, was sie angeltechnisch für "Flitzpiepen"
> sind.      #:...........



Alles Schwachsinn ...|kopfkrat

@Novembermann  Petri, hol was raus.  Hier scheint schon den ganzen Tag die Sonne.#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shoti schrieb:


> Nein, weil mann z.B. die angefütterten Stellen usw sonst als Vorteil hätte....das ist zumindest der Gedanke des Vereins



Oh mein Gott. #d

Ich fürchte, das ist nicht die Meinung eures Vereins, sondern die von einer ganz tollen Leuchte im Vorstand.


----------



## shoti (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ähhh....das Problem ist..der Vorstand ist irgendwie um die 60+....soll nun nicht bös gemeint sein aber die denken das Ihnen das alles selber gehört und nicht allen Mitgliedern......


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







die nacht kann kommen.


----------



## hanzz (1. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Saugutes Bild. Und die Stelle sieht vielversprechend aus. Auf was geht's ?


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Auf was geht's ?


rotauge&aal, wenn sich vielleicht mal ´ne schleie verirrt will ich aber auch nicht meckern. :m


----------



## shoti (1. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiles Gewässer sowas hätte ich hier auch gerne


----------



## zokker (1. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo dithschi,

das Bild ist ja ... unbeschreiblich.

Wie hast du es eingestellt? Komisches Format.

Wünsche dir Petri Heil


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wie hast du es eingestellt? Komisches Format.


mit picr.de, 600pixel.


----------



## zokker (2. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vom PC aus nutze ich auch picr.de, bei mir ist da immer ein Rand drum.
Aber dein Bild, [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## zokker (4. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Bin mal wieder los.


----------



## zokker (4. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## aalpietscher (4. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn man Tau Zokker#6

Ich komme am we leider nicht los.#d

Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## zokker (4. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Aalpietscher.

Super Sonnenuntergang, der Himmel hat gebrannt.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na hoffentlich kommt da noch was ordentliches. Der hat noch nicht mal 50.


----------



## aalpietscher (5. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker...

Schön dünn der gute:m

Gruß. ..|wavey:


----------



## zokker (5. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was anderes, wie Strippen, gibt es zZ nicht im See. 
Hatte noch einen Biss um 3 Uhr, Fisch nur durchgekaut, war bestimmt auch nur eine Strippe.
Kumpel lag rund 1 km entfernt, er hatte die Nacht auch nur 2 Strippen.
Hab mich ins Tiefe gelegt, bleibe noch bis Mittag.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt.


----------



## Fattony (5. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad an der Donau, richtiges S**** Wetter. Vorher war es besser. Projekt erster Donauzander ist gestartet. Ein Fisch stieg schon ein. Verlor ihn in der Hauptströmung - Schnurbruch. Brauche wohl anderes Gerät.. Ich werd mich sowas von freuen wenn ich den ersten erwische.. Irgendwann hab ich ihn... Irgendwann..


----------



## zokker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen ist durch. Auf geht's.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Novembermann (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Deine Kulisse ist mal wieder herrlich, ich gucke nachher auf Spundwände und Güterzugbrücke 
Der Regen ist hier nun auch weg, ich werde mich jetzt mal wieder an den Mittellandkanal begeben - open end.
Erstmal Grundeln ärgern als Köfi für Zander und Aal.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn Petri Heil. Ich kann auch noch nicht an meine Spots, zu windig. Ob und wann sich der Wind legt, sind sich die Wetterdienstes noch nicht einig. Die einen sagen Wind frisch auf, die anderen, der Wind legt sich.


----------



## Zerdan (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil auch von mir... und wenn du nen Aal zu viel hast... ich steh bereit


----------



## zokker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wind hat sich etwas gelegt. Neue Nachtangelstelle bezogen.

Stare machen Flugvorführungen und ein Regenbogen. Wird auch wieder ein schönes Abendrot geben.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So schön wie vorgestern ist es nicht.


----------



## Novembermann (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich zu Anfang hatte ich nen 36er Aland. Seitdem nix. Ausser Grundeln.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich ärger mich schon wieder mit Strippen rum.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10-12 cm Köfis und dann nur Aale unter 50 cm.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich ein bißchen in den Windschatten verlegt. Beim Angeln raus holen hingen die beiden untermaßigen Kandidaten dran. Schwimmt natürlich alles wieder.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluss


----------



## Novembermann (7. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir kam nur noch ein kräftiger biss gegen Mitternacht auf Wurm.
Weder auf große noch auf Mini Grundel gab es einen Biss.

Irgendwer saß mir schräg gegenüber.. Seelze-Lohnde... einer von hier?


----------



## pike-81 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen!
Mission DICKBARSCH!
Wahrscheinlich werden es nur ein paar Schniepel/Fritten. 
Petri


----------



## Fattony (8. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit der Feeder an der Donau - Heute gemütlich angeln..


----------



## pike-81 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, bin zurück. 
War wie erwartet:
Hechte ohne Ende, teilweise gerade so groß, wie der Köder. Nichts über 60cm. 
Kumpel konnte dann doch noch einen Barsch überreden, war aber auch so groß, wie der Köder. 
Tandemspinner mit Fischchen und Bleikopf. 
Es war sehr stürmisch und regnerisch. 
Die Hechte hatten richtig Dampf. 
Warmes Wasser+Sauerstoff. 
Hat den ganzen Tag über gebissen.


----------



## d0ni (12. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin!
Nachtschicht hab ich hinter mir, mal schaun was Vormittags noch so kommt


----------



## zokker (12. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,

 Angel ins Wasser gefallen?


----------



## d0ni (12. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, zwischen die Beine geklemmt, war mit der Wathose drin.

Jetz gibts aber ersma Zwangspause wegen dem Regen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile Bilder, toll. #6


----------



## Seele (12. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Reiche mal ne kleine Aitel Kirsche nach. -gab nen ziemlich heftigen Einschlag.


----------



## robdasilva (12. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Grasser mit 85cm und 15 Pfund.

Jokerfishing on Tour


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robdasilva (13. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch ein grasser
	

		
			
		

		
	




103cm 24 Pfund genial


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fattony (13. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz mal wieder an Donau. Eine Rute auf Tauwurm, eine mit ner Laube. Evt hat ja Herr Zander Lust auf diese. Petri zu den schönen Fischen! Der Graser ist ja super!


----------



## Fattony (13. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Zingel erwischt, am großen Wurmhaken - die darf wieder schwimmen.


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Und noch ein grasser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann euch beiden mal ein Dickes Petri !!

 Wenn ich heut Abend aus Südtirol zurück bin werd ich morgen Abend mal an der Wertach ein Ansitz starten .


----------



## Novembermann (13. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs.
Bin am Mittellandkanal auf Aal und Zander. 
Bei einer Grundel am Grundblei hatte ich einen ordentlichen Biss.
Dann war wieder Ruhe. Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (14. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57b004e771818/20160814_073432.jpg

Mit der Stellfischrute auf Hecht...


----------



## bombe20 (14. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wer von euch macht denn unterhalb des trothawehrs in Halle auf kröllwitzer Seite so einen krach? Zu sehen ist nur eine kopflampe, anhören tut es sich, als würde jemand Feuerholz knacken.


----------



## oberfranke (14. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War von Freitag auf Samstag über Nacht am See draußen.
Auf Wurm etwa 10 Waller! zwischen 30 und 60 cm. 
Sonst nichts. 
Gut nur so am Rande bemerkt. 

So um etwa kurz nach 03:00h- Ich sitze am Zelt die Stirnlampe war an da ich ne Montage umbaute. Da bemerke ich ein tiefes zunehmends Brummen um mich rum. 
Da fliegt mir auch schon was ins Gesicht. 
Das Brummen nimmt zu - wird etwas ärgerlicher- verstummt. 
Gleich drauf brummt es wieder und wieder ins Gesicht- gleiches Spiel von neuem. 
Die Sache wieder holt sich ein paarmal. 
So langsam wirds komisch. 
Schau mehr zufällig auf meinen Arm und entdecke da was. 
Oha. Da waren etliche Hornissen auf meinem Pullover. 
Als ich sie anleuchtete flogen sie auf und mir ins Gesicht. 
Na klar das Licht der Stirnlampe.
Licht aus, mit der Fernbedienung Licht im Zelt an. Vorsichtig Pullover ausgezogen. 
Trotzdem einmal Unterarm und einmal links unterhalb vom Rippenbogen nen Stich durch die Kleidung kassiert. 
Da der Spuck anhielt und ich die Faxen dick hatte habe ich die Zeltbeleuchtung an nen Ast gehängt und eingepackt. 
 ganz langsam ohne Hektik und immer schön auf Sicht gearbeitet um nicht noch eine zu greifen.  

Habe natürlich mit der Ausrüstung auch Hornissen mit ins Auto geschleppt. 
Also Innenbeleuchtung aus. Alle Türen und Kofferraum auf 
Zeltbeleuchtung in der Nähe vom Auto aufgebaut und warten. 
Bis auf ein paar sind auch alle raus die verbliebenen habe ich rausgeschmissen bzw auch erledigt. 

Ich war am nächsten Tag noch mal dort- habe weder Hornissen noch das Nest gefunden. 
Hat mich halt interessiert ob ich was sehe. Da es absolut keinen Grund gibt diese Nest zu entfernen hätte ich auch nichts getan. 
Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich mal nen Tag etwa 2 Meter von nen echt rießigen Nest entfernt geangelt- Bis auf ein paar Tiefflieger verlief das völlig störungsfrei. Auch bei mir daheim habe ich jedes Jahr am Grundstück Hornissennester, bisher nahezu problemlos. 
Aber das am Wochenende war heftig. 
Licht aus - man spürt wie sie an einem krappeln- Licht an fliegen sie einen ins Gesicht. 
Die Schwellung hielt sich in Grenzen - war nicht mehr als nach nen Wespenstich nur der Stich selbst war schon deutlicher spürbarer.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,

na ja, manchmal gibts schon seltsame Sachen. Ich habe auch öfters mal "Begegnungen" mit Hornissen. Normalerweise sind die friedlich, solange ihr Nest nicht bedroht wird. Mich hat auch erst eine gestochen und da kann ich Dir beipflichten; auch nicht schlimmer als ein normaler Wespenstich (die Hornisse ist ja eigentlich auch eine Wespe) nur aufgrund des größeren Stachels sticht sie natürlich tiefer und deshalb wir es etwas deutlicher spürbar, wie Du schreibst.
Die alte Mär, daß die besonders gefährlich sind ist Quatsch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (15. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir ist ein Hornissennest im Garten tausendmal lieber als ein Wespennest. 
 Hornissen lassen dich in Ruhe lässt du sie in Ruhe. 
 Sie stören auch nicht beim Kaffee trinken oder Brotzeit machen.


----------



## zokker (15. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten vor 2 Jahren auch ein Hornissennest im Fahradschuppen. Das sind ganz friedliche Tierchen und das beste war, Wespen hatten wir nicht eine mehr.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Mir ist ein Hornissennest im Garten tausendmal lieber als ein Wespennest.
> Hornissen lassen dich in Ruhe lässt du sie in Ruhe.
> Sie stören auch nicht beim Kaffee trinken oder Brotzeit machen.



Hallo,

das stimmt absolut, kann ich bestätigen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## robdasilva (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier paar Impressionen vom letzten Ansitz.
Es müssen nicht immer Rekordfische sein um schöne Tage am Gewässer zu verbringen.

Team Jokerfishing


----------



## phirania (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Euch.
Schöne Fische.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen ...

Ich bin auch mal wieder los.


----------



## capri2 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Traumhaft!


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Überhängende Büsche, Seerosen... ist doch viel schöner als immer auf freiem Wasser - Hol was raus zokker #6


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde mein bestes geben und wenn nix kommt ist auch gut.
Angeln sind gerade rein. Hab bis eben noch gesenkt.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

38er Barsch. Leider nicht mein Zielscheibe und bis zum Arxxx geschluckt. Es wird sich aber ein Abnehmer finden.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisschen zum Anfuttern schon mal kleingeschnitten.


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lecker!
So, nun haste was angerichtet.. so schönes Wetter..ich geh auch gleich ans Wasser 
Muß zwar morgen früh raus aber wenigstens so bis halb eins denke ich...
Diesmal wieder an die Leine, da kann ich zu Fuß hin und war jetzt 6 Wochen nur am Kanal.
Bei fischigen Zwischenfällen tickere ich mal rein.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, für die Aale nur das Beste. Plieten-Carpaccio.

Hol was raus und berichte[emoji106]


----------



## bombe20 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf meinem Telefon habe ich die Bildvorschau des zweiten Fotos für einen angerichteten Teller gehalten.

Ich wünsche gutes Gelingen.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da ist er, meine Ausrede wenn ich mich zu blöd anstelle.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Da ist er, meine Ausrede wenn ich mich zu blöd anstelle.




Ja irgengwie merke ich den auch


----------



## Jockel13883 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beste Schweinesonne, werde ich noch in der zweiten Nachthälfte ausnutzen, aber nicht auf Aale 



zokker schrieb:


> Da ist er, meine Ausrede wenn ich mich zu blöd anstelle.


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach...hab letztes Jahr auch bei Vollmond gefangen.. 

Zwei Kaulbarsche  bisher.
Und ich meine ich hätte gegenüber nen Biber gesehen und auch nagen gehört. Jetzt ist dunkel aber höre ihn noch. Kletterte an überhängenden Weidenzweigen rum und nahm dann den abgenagten Zweig mit. Macht doch sonst kein Tier, oder?

Während ich das schrieb hatte ich nen Biss auf den Kaulbarsch der nun als Köder dient. Blieb aber nix hängen.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kletter tun Biber eigentlich nicht. Aber wird wohl einer sein, wenn du es nagen gehört hast.
Liege jetzt auch unter Land und ärgere mich mit den Mücken rum. Einen kleinen Barsch hatte ich auch schon wieder.

Ist bei dir auch Vollmond? Das wäre ja ein Zufall.[emoji33]


----------



## pennfanatic (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Beste Schweinesonne, werde ich noch in der zweiten Nachthälfte ausnutzen, aber nicht auf Aale



Lass mich raten....
Im Wald auf dem hochsitz?:vik:


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Vollmond... siehst Du meinen Stinkefinger? :q
Zwar 'nur' ein 60 er aber AAL! ( Auf Wurm)

Mond kommt hier gerade über den Büschen rüber.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe, fettes Petri. 
Bei mir beißen nur die Mücken.


----------



## Jockel13883 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Lass mich raten....
> Im Wald auf dem hochsitz?:vik:



Hochsitz stimmt, aber am Maisfeld.


----------



## pennfanatic (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jockel13883 schrieb:


> Hochsitz stimmt, aber am Maisfeld.



Sauen!


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn Weidmanns Heil.

Kann auch was vermelden. 3 Aale eben gezogen. 2 so um die 50, die schwimmen wieder und einer über 60.


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vollmond...pffff  :m

Petri!
Mir ist gerade einer ausgeschlitzt. Wieder ein Wurmbiss.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausgeschlitzt bei Aal, wie geht das denn. Haken stumpf?

Hatte eben zur, Abwechslung mal wieder, einen Barsch.

Kopflampe braucht man heute Nacht nicht.


----------



## Novembermann (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist schön scharf. Keine Ahnung, ging mit der Strömung und futsch.
Packe jetzt gleich zusammen.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich leg mich hin. Mal sehen wann die nächste Beissphase ist. Hoffentlich...

Gut Nacht

Schweine kalt 10 Grad.


----------



## TooShort (19. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komm grade vom Wasser zurück. Und wieder mal Barbe auf Wobbler. Mensch sind die gierig momentan. Bilder werden morgen gesichtet. Wird wohl auch noch was geposted. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na, geht doch ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Einen Biss hab ich gerade noch. 10-15 mln las ich immer Zeit. Die beißen sowas von vorsichtig.

Petri zu den Barben.[emoji106]


----------



## zokker (19. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und nach 10 min zog er dann endlich ab. 
Einen Untermaßigen hatte ich auch noch.
So sieht der Eimer doch schon ganz gut aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri zu den Barben[emoji106]


----------



## zokker (19. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt, kam nix mehr.


----------



## warenandi (19. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du holst aber auch immer wieder Schlangen raus!....
Genial und Dickes Petri! #6


----------



## zokker (19. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist live und vom Wssser.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin los.


----------



## Novembermann (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ging ja noch was bei Vollmond 
Ich werde heute abend auch wieder. Weiß noch nicht ob Kanal oder Leine.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal los. Heute ist ganz anderes Wetter, bewölkt und soll noch Regen geben. Hab mich erst mal in den überwinden Teil des Sees werdrückt. Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich gibt es wieder was auf's Dach. Danach lege ich mich um. Ist sowieso erstmal das letzte Mal. Nächte Woche noch 3 Tage arbeiten und dann muß ich in Urlaub.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Gleich gibt es wieder was auf's Dach. Danach lege ich mich um. Ist sowieso erstmal das letzte Mal. Nächte Woche noch 3 Tage arbeiten und dann muß ich in Urlaub.



Doch du tust du mir Leid, du musst in urlaub     

Wo geht es hin?

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub!
Mit oder ohne Angel?

:vik:


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach Schweden, natürlich mit Angeln. Danke für die Anteilnahme.


----------



## kernell32 (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Ruten sind scharf


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, das sieht mir ja nach Walleransitz aus. Petri heil.


Hab mich doch bei Regen verlegt. Es schüttet.


----------



## Novembermann (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist es der Mittellandkanal geworden. 
Wetter hier gut. 
Hab 2 Ruten mit Grundeln und eine mit Madenbündel.
Ein Weiterer Angler ist aufgetaucht und nun hab ich mal Gesellschaft.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil dir auch. Ich hab die Angeln noch nicht drin, es schüttet. Ganz untätig bin ich aber nicht, so um die 50 Mücken hab ich schon erlegt und 10 haben mich schon erwischt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




51 ...


----------



## Novembermann (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

59er Aal auf Madenbündel.#6


----------



## zokker (20. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, wie misst du die so genau?

Meine Angeln sind jetzt auch drin.

Es regnet nicht mehr.


----------



## kernell32 (21. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

130 da geht noch was


----------



## zokker (21. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri,

den Ersten um die 50 hat ich auch schon.

Mücken ohne Ende...


----------



## zokker (21. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 Bisse und das war's. Haben nur rumgespielt. 2 Mal sogar den Fisch geklaut. Waren bestimmt alles kleine. Bis Mittag bleibe ich noch.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluss


----------



## Novembermann (21. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri, wie misst du die so genau?
> 
> Meine Angeln sind jetzt auch drin.
> 
> Es regnet nicht mehr.



Klappt nicht immer aber wenn ich mit dem Aaltöter beigehe ist normalerweise Ruhe in der Schlange. Dann hält man ihn hoch und und man kann den Zollstock danebenhalten. (Oder legt ihn hin und misst.)
Ein paar Fehlbisse kamen noch, auch bei meinem "Nachbarn".
War zumindest kurzweilig. Bin gegen 01.30 abgehauen.


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@kernell32
Auf was hat der Wels denn gebissen?
Hab dieses Jahr auch vor ein paar Wochen meinen PB-Waller mit 1,22m gefangen.(Beim Karpfenangeln als Beifang auf Pellet!)
Hast die Dinger gezielt beangelt oder war´s auch Beifang?

Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## Riesenangler (22. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nichts los.


----------



## TooShort (22. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin am Rhein gewesen. Ausser einem am Bauch gehakten Barsch ging nix

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranconianFishing (26. August 2016)

Punkt Mitternacht beim Zusammenpacken am Main-Donau-Kanal in Fürth. 34 cm Rotauge. Doch nicht Schneider! [emoji16][emoji476]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barbe Barbara.67cm aus der Leine bei Hannover. ☺


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vergessen..


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lege eine 68er nach. Eigentlich will ich ja Aal..#c


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine weitere Barbe ist eben ausgestiegen. War kleiner, um 50cm. 
Was'n los heute? Letztes Jahr eine im ganzen Jahr als Beifang. Heute schon 3.


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

..Nummer 4 mit 67cm. #c|uhoh:
Fass es nicht.


----------



## Erdmännchen (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Worauf genau angelst du noch gleich? :m
Dennoch Petri


----------



## FranconianFishing (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was macht man mit so vielen Barben?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novembermann (26. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Och, die sind verdammt glitschig heute. 
Sollte noch eine kommen geht die morgen bei Bekannten in den Topf. 
Eben noch ne Brasse mit 57cm. Auch glitschig.


----------



## kernell32 (27. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf und wärend dem aufbauen 1 mann schon im drill
















150cm


----------



## kernell32 (28. August 2016)

Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh, über allen Wipfeln spührest du kaum einen Hauch. Die Vögelein schweigen in Walde.
Warte nur balde ruhest du auch!

Zitat: Goethe


----------



## kernell32 (28. August 2016)

Rauchst du noch oder schläfst du schon?

Zitat: dude


----------



## kernell32 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erweckt! Klingeling!


----------



## kernell32 (28. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

N kleener


----------



## pike-81 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es geht los. 
DICKBARSCH mit Schniepelhindernissen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## pike-81 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher einen Babybarsch. 
Aber über Mittag ist eh immer tote Hose. 






"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Novembermann (31. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach der Barbenflut  |rolleyes am Wochenende konnte ich eben an gleicher Stelle diese nette Dame zum Landgang überreden.
Fluss: Leine
Köder: Tauwurmhälfte


----------



## pike-81 (31. August 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drei kleine Punker sind's geworden. 
Der Größte um die 20cm. 
War echt hart heute. 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## FranconianFishing (4. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Extrem viel Zupfer heute auf die Feederrute. Aber kein echter Run. Die Pose geht null und dann taucht das Ding einfach ab. Habe zuerst mit ein Barsch gerechnet. Und dann ist es ein kleiner Aal. Ansonsten war nix mehr heute Nacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## d0ni (9. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Schöner Fisch! Und wie er Gas gegeben hat


----------



## Seele (9. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



d0ni schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch! Und wie er Gas gegeben hat


 

Sehr schönes und fischschonendes Foto. Petri.


----------



## bombe20 (9. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute gibt es nur ein angelbierchen und eine selbstgedrehte kippe. Habe beim eintreffen gerade feststellen müssen, das ich meine grundbox zu Hause liegen gelassen habe. Dabei habe ich sie vorhin noch kontrolliert und neue knicklichter rein getan. Ärgerlich aber kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Brummel (10. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bombe20, :m

also hattest von vorn herein keinen Bock zum Angeln oder die selbst gedrehte war zu gut... 
Aber stimmt schon, kann passieren daß man das wichtigste vergisst.
Hoffe ich kann dieses WE auch mal was live beisteuern.  Aber die Chancen stehen schlecht....:c


----------



## Stulle (10. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ilmenau Kanal bei Fahrenholz Zielfisch sind Flundern und Aale. Neben an ist das Fahrenholz open air. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Vaddern hat gerade noch nen 60er Brassen rausgezogen.

Update nach langem Warten kam doch noch einer


----------



## pike-81 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moinsen!
Wieder auf der Jagd nach dem 60er Streifenkarpfen:






Aber die Konkurrenz schläft nicht:






Petri



"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## pike-81 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

YES






48er !!!


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Jens_74 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na aber Hallo, fettes Petri !


----------



## Stulle (13. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pike-81 schrieb:


> YES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Heil  [emoji228] [emoji228]  dicker fisch.


----------



## TooShort (14. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhu. Soeben meinen ersten maßigen Zander gefangen. Somit habe ich im ersten Angeljahr schon fast alle Räuber durch. Was freu ich mich. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brachsenfan (14. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ pike-81

Petri, geiler Fisch!


----------



## Novembermann (14. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Toller Barsch, Petri!
Versuche es gerade nochmal an der Leine bei Hannover auf Aal bevor der Wetterumschwung kommt.
Bisher nur die üblichen kleinen Barsche vor der Dämmerung.


----------



## zokker (14. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus Novembermann, ich greife morgen auch wieder an.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin los.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Unter erschwerten Bedingungen.


----------



## Stulle (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bin los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf. Plätze frei schneiden oder wie?


----------



## exil-dithschi (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nicht live, nur konserve, mal neue stellen ausprobiert.
montag, phantastische bedingungen - phantastisch abgeschneidert, aber auch wirklich null zupfer.






gestern, köderfische in allen größen, dazu in hülle&fülle, ansonsten nur mini welse und ´nen schönen aal verloren.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Autopilot kaputt oder fliegt der Praktikant?


----------



## gerald5701 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gehe von Botschaften Außerirdischer aus ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## D-ZEPP (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo, 
Das kommt aus Brasilien,  du weißt Olympia und so....
Gruss Darius 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das stammt eindeutig von einer reichsflugscheibe. die haben hervorragende tarneigenschaften.


----------



## Novembermann (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Flugbahnen von fliegenden Fischen, ganz klar!

Gestern kam übrigens nichts mehr. War sehr wahrscheinlich mein letzter (Aal)Ansitz an der Leine dieses Jahr. 
Vielleicht nochmal am Mittellandkanal in Verbindung mit Zander.
Der Herbst steht vor der Tür und für mich beginnt damit die "Spinnsaison". Auch schön.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erst ging was unter ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann ging was auf ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ostwind haben wir auch.

Na mal sehen, die Nächte sind ja jetzt wieder schön lang.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Autopilot kaputt oder fliegt der Praktikant?



Chemtrailtank undicht? 



zokker schrieb:


> Ostwind haben wir auch.
> 
> Na mal sehen, die Nächte sind ja jetzt wieder schön lang.



Was sagt deine Erfahrung zur Mondphase?


----------



## zokker (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Erfahrung zur Mondphase?



Es gibt keine schlechten Bedingungen,  wo gar nix beißt. 

Wenn der Angler einen Köder im Wasser hat, ist immer mit einem guten Fisch zu rechnen.


----------



## bombe20 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit halb neun beisst es hier wie blöde und nichts bleibt hängen. Morgen habe ich wahrscheinlich Muskelkater, so oft, wie ich neben meinen angeln hocke. Bin von 2er auf 6er Haken runter, bissfrequenz gleichbleibend, und weiterhin nix.
Ich reche mich nich uff! (thüringisch-sachsen-anhalter mischdialekt)


----------



## zokker (16. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir hat bis um 03:30 Uhr gar nichts gebissen. Aber dann, einen Untermaßigen, einen Biss und der hier.


----------



## zokker (16. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sonnenaufgang und Nebel der auf's Wasser kraucht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Angeln wieder scharf.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Es gibt keine schlechten Bedingungen,  wo gar nix beißt.
> 
> Wenn der Angler einen Köder im Wasser hat, ist immer mit einem guten Fisch zu rechnen.



Wie man sieht. #6

Vollmond ist bei uns meist denkbar schlecht, zumindest in klaren Nächten.
Aber da es heute Nacht bedeckt ist, greifen wir an.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vollmond und Wetterwechsel war denkbar schlecht, zumindest verhielt sich die Schlänglerfraktion unter unserem wetterbedingt aufgesuchten Brückenspot auffallend zurückhaltend.
Für die Räuchertonne haben wir dennoch was getan, 'nen Meter Schleie würde ich als adäquaten Ersatz betrachten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Für die Räuchertonne haben wir dennoch was getan, 'nen Meter Schleie würde ich als adäquaten Ersatz betrachten.



Willkommen im Klub, wir hatten gestern abend nahezu gleiches Ergebnis mit 5 Tincas von 38-40cm. Kam mir fast vor wie am FoPu in den 2 Stunden. :q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Willkommen im Klub, wir hatten gestern abend nahezu gleiches Ergebnis mit 5 Tincas von 38-40cm. Kam mir fast vor wie am FoPu in den 2 Stunden. :q



#6

Um das Thema mal kurz zweckzuentfremden, Schleie ist ja bekanntermaßen ausgesprochen köstlich, allerdings wird das jetzt eine Räucherpremiere. 
Die sollen mit paar Aalen und paar Wallerkoteletts in den Rauch, lohnt das bei Schleie oder ist das eigentlich schade um das ja wenig fettreiche Fleisch?
Alternativrezepte habe ich genug, aber wir wollten eben mal 'ne Tinca miträuchern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schleien sind geräuchert ne Delikatesse.
Ich halte sie von allen Cypriniden mit Abstand am Besten dazu geeignet.

So fettarm sind sie auch nicht wie man vielleicht meint.

Meine Oma (Gott hab sie seelig) sagte immer:
Was zum blaukochen taugt, wird durchs Räuchern noch besser


EDIT sagt: Ich werd meine nachher noch vergolden, hängen ja schon zum Trocknen.


----------



## FranconianFishing (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war das Gestern auch nicht der Hammer. Naja, zumindest was für Matjes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schleien sind geräuchert ne Delikatesse.
> Ich halte sie von allen Cypriniden mit Abstand am Besten dazu geeignet.
> 
> So fettarm sind sie auch nicht wie man vielleicht meint.
> ...




Vielen Dank, Rudi!#6

Ähnliches hat meine kurze Recherche auch ergeben.
Blau ist Schleie natürlich auch ein Gedicht.

Sind für ihre Größe relativ schlank/fettarm-eher die trainierten Schwimmer-Flussschleien eben.|wavey:


----------



## zokker (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*










Schleie geräuchert schmecken sehr gut, schon öfter's gemacht und gegessen.

Petri dazu.

Bin mal wieder los. Sehr windig ...


----------



## zokker (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte eigentlich heute Nacht etwas tiefer angeln, aber bei NO 6 bis 7 gibt es nicht viel Möglichkeiten hier. Also werde ich im Fachwasser angeln.


----------



## zokker (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Biss und 1 Strippe.


----------



## zokker (17. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Biss und 1 Brauchbaren.


----------



## zokker (18. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt ist mal Beisspause. Rund 5-6 Strippen und noch mal so viele Bisse. Muß schon mit Fetzen angeln. Ebend, nach langer Zeit mal wieder, eine Raubplötze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Schön hell ist's.


----------



## zokker (18. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein 50er, der wieder schwimmt und noch ein Guter.


----------



## zokker (18. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3 Strippen kamen noch. 
Liege im Kanal und mache Frühstück und dann geht es heimwärts. Auf dem See ist es zu windig.


----------



## TooShort (18. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich beneide dich wirklich. Und Petri zu den schönen Aalen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da schau an, und das im Flachwasser trotz grellster Säufersonne.|bigeyes

PeHei##6


----------



## TooShort (19. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme grade vom Rhein zurück. Leider heute ohne Anfasser. Wetter war auch eher ungemütlich. Hat nicht sollen sein. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novembermann (19. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Stunden an der Leine bei Hannover gespinnert.
Einige Barschnachläufer, dabei ein größerer.
Blieb aber nix hängen. 
Auch gut, brauche ich keinen Fisch saubermachen und kann mich gleich auf die faule Haut legen.
Ach nee, die ist ja zur Spätschicht...|supergri


----------



## Semmelmehl (26. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War Gestern an der Altmühl bei Riedenburg ... ging zur Sache.
Auf Boilies ging nix, aber auf die normale Feeder mit Futterkorb ging die Post ab.
Futter mit geschredderten Vanille-Pellets angerührt und Maden am Haken.
Am späteren Nachmittag hat man den Köder kaum noch auf den Grund bekommen ... während des Absinkens schon krasse Bisse.
Wir sind mit nem Eimer handlicher Rotaugen nach Hause gefahren ... war richtig Action, hat Spaß gemacht.

Zum Schluss hatte ich noch nen GuFi ausgepackt und auch einen Biss ... dachte zuerst ich hänge, bis sich der Hänger bewegte 

Leider dauerte das Spiel nur kurz und er konnte sich lose reißen ... schade schade


----------



## bombe20 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze gerade im tshirt an der Saale bei einer leichten briese. Es beißt es zwar, aber bisher ist noch nichts hängen geblieben. Mal sehen, was die nächsten Stunden noch so geht?!

edit: ich hatte viele zupfer, gegen 11 einen run in den freilauf. anschalg, kontakt, bremse, kurzer drill und ausgestiegen.


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## kati48268 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ui, es angelt wieder! :m
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319239


----------



## Erdmännchen (30. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat er uns getrollt. 
Bin zum letzten mal dieses Jahr am brandeln, tagsüber  ablandige Sturmböen, jetzt nur noch leicht ablandig. Würmer sind nach 5 Minuten weg (Krebse, kleine Fische? ) und ein nemo, der vor einer Stunde so tief geschluckt hatte, dass er schon tot War bevor ich ihn auch nur in der Hand hatte blieb bis jetzt der einzige Besuch neben diversen Hunden. Aber Dr Sternenhimmel entschädigt für alles!


----------



## Erdmännchen (30. September 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Schöne Dorsche später ist die Frage geklärt. Gott beißen die spitz, dass hatte ich noch nie. Beide ganz vorne im Winkel gehakt, am Land sich sofort selbst befreit... ich meinte,  drei Schöne Dorsche^^


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regnet zwar, aber soll ja noch aufhören.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo. Spätestens ab Mitternacht.:m


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich. Jetzt erst mal einen Kaffee. Nach 2 h im 14 Grad kaltem Wasser. Köfis senken war echt ein Krampf. Regen hat nun auch endlich etwas  nachgelassen.


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Barsch, Haken bis zum Arxxx, eine Strippe (nur zum Fototermin im Eimer) und noch 1 Biss.


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jo. Spätestens ab Mitternacht.:m


Du liegt falsch. Es pisst immer noch.[emoji29]


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na geht doch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So um die 85, schätze ich mal.

Noch ein paar Bisse gehabt. Haben alle wieder los gelassen. Beißen sehr sehr spitz.

Regnen tut's nicht mehr, dafür hat der Wind gedreht. Kommt genau von Achtern, mit teilweisen Schaumkronen. 
Werde gut durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein guter noch. Wird langsam hell.


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker,hoffentlich kommt noch was...ich werd mir morgen die nacht an der peene um die ohren schlagen...


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Spike

Herrlich, die Sonne.

Hab mich noch mal ins tiefe gelegt. Glaub kaum das noch was kommt, aber man muss ja auch mal schlafen.


----------



## spike999 (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

lass dich gut in den schlaf wiegen...auf das noch was kommt #6


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nix mehr gebissen.


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

160 Jahre alt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man man man.


----------



## Lenoc (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 55er auf Köfi....reicht für heute


----------



## FranconianFishing (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei schöne 50er Karpfen und dann der Fisch des Lebens!!! Ne, beim Einholen der Montage sah das so aus! Kein Fake! Ganz klar maßig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Clasher (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Zwei schöne 50er Karpfen und dann der Fisch des Lebens!!! Ne, beim Einholen der Montage sah das so aus! Kein Fake! Ganz klar maßig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast dus mal mit Ködeefisch versucht? 
Gruß oLLi


----------



## FranconianFishing (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich nicht... irgendwie beim Rausholen verhakt. Kann man erraten, was es geworden wäre, wenn er nicht in den Haken geschwommen wäre....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## StefanG84 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da will man vor Anfang der Karpfenschonzeit Noch schnell 3 fangen und was beisst? Regenbogenforellen  da simma aber mal nicht böse drüber. Naja mal schauen ob noch ein karpfen kommt


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch mal wieder los


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Man man man.



Hat aber nicht lange gehalten.
 So was mag man hier gar nicht.


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was stand denn auf dem Schild ?
Kann ich nicht erkennen


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Privatgewässer, Angeln verboten, der Eigentümer.

Und denn noch ein Verbotsschild aus den Strassenverkehr. Hat auf Wasser sowieso kein Gültigkeit.


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja. Is ja eh jetzt wech das Schild [emoji6]


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waren sogar zwei, an einem anderen Torfstich stand auch noch eins, ist auch weg.

Man wird das früh dunkel. Angeln sind scharf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wasser ist schon ganz schön kalt. 10,5 Grad. Wenn die Nacht nix kommt war es dann wohl der letzte Aalansitz dieses Jahr.


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen Barsch bis jetzt. Der Mond scheint schön hell. Es ist schweine kalt und windig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Gute Nacht[emoji42]


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht hat nix gebissen. Wasser hat jetzt nur noch 9 Grad. War also der letzte Aalansitz.




Dem Morgen graut.




Stare fliegen ab.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Stare fliegen ab.




Die Blanken sind schon abgelaufen, wa?


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit Sicherheit noch nicht. Die laufen im Nov-Dez ab, meistens wenn der erste Schnee fällt. Bloß beißen tun sie dann nicht mehr.


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt.


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben noch eine Schwalbe gesehen. Sind die nicht eigentlich schon weg?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit noch nicht. Die laufen im Nov-Dez ab, meistens wenn der erste Schnee fällt. Bloß beißen tun sie dann nicht mehr.



Gut, die Mondphase passt grad nicht, aber eigentlich laufen die Burschen bei Wassertemperaturen zwischen 8-12 Grad ab.


PS.: Das ist die eine Schwalbe, die den nächsten Sommer machen muß.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hechtjagt auf der Wasserwüste.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächte Versuch.


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10 Pfund.


----------



## Stulle (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 10 Pfund.


Petri Heil. Du bist Rentner oder


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön wär's. Muss heute Nacht noch los. 

Feierabend es reicht.








83 und 86 cm, mit 2 Mann. Jeder einen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sonst kenne ich nur Aale von dir.
Petri


----------



## FranconianFishing (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kalt, die Nase läuft, die Rolle auch. 53,5 cm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Hechtjagt geht los. Sehr schlecht, die Sonne scheint.


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3 harte Anschläge, sonst nix.


----------



## FranconianFishing (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dunkel, kalt, aber viel Bewegung im Wasser. Mal sehen, was geht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (13. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eisbrecher ... Hechtjagt


----------



## zokker (13. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abbruch. Absolut kein Hechtwetter.
Haben gerade beschlossen heute Abend mal auf Quappe anzusitzen.


----------



## zokker (13. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eis Eis Eis


----------



## zokker (13. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine halbe Stunde mach ich noch. Bis jetzt nur 2 Fledermausbisse. Dachte nicht das die noch fliegen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten doch mal einen "Du angelst zuviel, wenn..." Thread oder so, oder?

Wie auch immer.
Einen Jig in der Bettdecke zu finden, könnte ein Anzeichen dafür sein. Wie auch immer der da hin kommt |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (21. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi, das muss so sein, könnte ja sein, dass nachts ein Fisch vorbei kommt und stelle Dir vor Du hast dann nicht den passenden Jigkopf greifbar.:q


----------



## Seele (21. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drum würde ich noch andere dazu hängen. Wer weiß, evtl ist das Wasser bis dahin gestiegen


----------



## Naish82 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im Wasserbett könnte dass ein feuchtes Vergnügen werden...


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@:Bieberpelz
Da bekommt der Ausdruck im Bett,ich bin spitz, doch eine völlig
andere Bedeutung.


----------



## hspecht74 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Begriff "Wurmhaken" aber auch...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranconianFishing (22. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hspecht74 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Wurmhaken" aber auch...




Aua. Dieses Bild... auuuuuuu




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaunty_irl (22. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#widerhaken


----------



## Erdmännchen (23. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hspecht74 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Wurmhaken" aber auch...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


C&R oder Abknüppelgebot?


----------



## zokker (26. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dritter Versuch auf Quappe.


----------



## zokker (26. November 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisse hab ich reichlich, bloß hängen bleibt nix. Ist auch alles voll Weissfisch.


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch.


----------



## mathei (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch.


 Vielleicht mal einen neuen Spot probieren. Aber vielleicht klappt es ja heute. Wünsch es Dir


----------



## zokker (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollen mal den Tröht wiederbeleben.

Sitzt das 2 Mal dieses Jahr auf Aal. Wasser hat 15 Grad. Mal sehen.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zieh was raus Zokker!


----------



## zokker (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, ich gebe mein Bestes. 
Mit Wurm kannst hier nicht angeln. 1 Biss nach dem anderen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt alles mit Fisch. 

Die Rohrdommel dommelt, der Biber nagt, die Wildgänse schreien, die Kraniche sind mir 5m über den Kopf geflogen und trompeten jetzt ... richtig was los hier.


----------



## Angler2097 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, die Natur erwacht ^^ Ich war gestern auch auf Hecht unterwegs, der Lenz ist in vollem Gange :m

Ist hier ähnlich mit der Wurmangelei, Nachts geht's ganz gut, hängt aber trotzdem immer mal wieder eine Brasse oder ein Rotauge dran #c


----------



## aalpietscher (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh zokker,jetzt willst es aber wissen :m

15 grad schon|bigeyes ich hatte gestern nur 11,5 grad. 

Is doch ein gutes Zeichen wenn viel fisch am platz is#6

Das hat bei mir gefehlt...Kaum mal nen zupper.

Ich hatte glaub ich mehr Wildschwein um mich als fische. ....Viele frischlinge am Ufer auf und ab gelaufen :q

Ich bin gespannt und drück dir die Daumen für heute nacht#6

Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## zokker (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach du Scheixxe, Frischlinge? Nicht ganz ungefährlich. Was bin ich froh das ich im Boot sitz. Hier sind auch Schweinchen, hört man ab und zu.
Ich bleibe aber nicht die Nacht. Nach 12 kommt hier sowieso nix mehr.


----------



## aalpietscher (1. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja alles voll mit schweinchen aber eigentlich suchen die ja auch immer das weite.

Wenn wir nur halb so viel aal Nachwuchs hier hätten wäre es ein traum|rolleyes

Gruß. ..|wavey:


----------



## zokker (2. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt. Regen hat aufgehört.


----------



## pennfanatic (2. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach du Scheixxe, Frischlinge? Nicht ganz ungefährlich. Was bin ich froh das ich im Boot sitz. Hier sind auch Schweinchen, hört man ab und zu.
> Ich bleibe aber nicht die Nacht. Nach 12 kommt hier sowieso nix mehr.


Die mami der schweinchen ist  ziemlich gefährlich. Mit der möchte ich mich nicht anlegen.


----------



## Kiesbank (8. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wunderschöne barbe auf ein einziges meiskorn beim feedern.  Um ca 19.15 Uhr.  Jetzt Totenstille


----------



## Upi (8. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ siekay Super Fisch, Petri!
Ich komm einfach nicht ans Wasser, Haus und Garten.


----------



## FranconianFishing (8. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War jetzt nicht der Zielfisch heute, aber okay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden.

Schöner Aal, auf was angelst denn?

Aufs Wasser blitzen ist nicht gut#d

Holt noch was raus.


----------



## FranconianFishing (8. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich versuche den ersten Karpfen dieses Jahres zu erwischen. Bis jetzt: 5 Rotfedern >35 cm, 5 Schleien und jetzt der Aal... jetzt geht's heim. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Stulle (9. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*









Highlight des Tages war die bisamratte die durch beide Schnüre geschwommen ist. Schöner Tag für Naturfotos heute.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3 Versuch auf Aal dieses Jahr. Windstärke 5 im Nacken.


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix zu holen. Nicht mal auf Wurm einen Biss.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## hanzz (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber 
Endlich 
Schön, dein Boot wieder zu sehen.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, find ich auch. Angeln scharf. So früh im Jahr ist auf den Seen meist nicht viel los. Versuch mach kluch.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mir eine flache Ecke gesucht. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt. Kleinfisch ist hier reichlich.


----------



## bombe20 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab mir eine flache Ecke gesucht. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt. Kleinfisch ist hier reichlich.


ich wünsche dir viel erfolg. ab nächste woche, wenn meine prüfungen vorbei sind, kann ich auch wieder den aalen nachstellen und hoffe, dass dieses jahr besser läuft als 2016. angeblich wurden in der saale schon die ersten schlängler gefangen.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Mit Wurm kann man hier definitiv nicht angeln. Alle Angeln mit Fisch um die 10-12 cm.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben gab es einen Run. Innerhalb 10min 3 Bisse. Sind sehr vorsichtig, 2 haben wieder losgelassen, 1 hing. Leider unter 60 und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder 2 Bisse, fast gleichzeitig. Ziehen aber nicht ab, höchstens 1-2m. Hingen aber beide. 1er so 45 und den anderen muß ich mir mal im hellen anschauen. Könnte 60 haben.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein, leider nur um die 55, schwimmt wieder. Der Fischer nimmt grad seine Stellnetze hoch, paar Zander konnte ich sehn.  Allen Regeln zum trotze (Wetterberichte) Regnet es. Angel jetzt im tiefen.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab gerade so schön geträumt, da piept es. Ich freue mich riesig. Gut ü 70. Es pladdert unentwegt.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt. Regen hört nicht mehr auf. Beißt auchnix mehr.


----------



## jigga1986 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hast ein Leben  

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mathei (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker.


----------



## thanatos (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Leben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



und ein schönes Boot #6


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf gehts.


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln sind drin. Super Wetter. Wt 18.5 °.


----------



## hanzz (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mann Petri


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Ein Selbstmörder.


----------



## bombe20 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


>


türkischer kaffee ist doch einfach der beste kaffee.
viel erfolg!


----------



## Stulle (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Leben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Andere hoffen auf solche Träume [emoji3] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Liege wieder im flachen Wasser. Mal sehen was so kommt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiler Sonnenuntergang und warme Nacht, was will man mehr...
Petri und viel Spaß auf dein geilen Boot...


----------



## bombe20 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hallo zokker, wir werden unseren urlaub dieses jahr irgendwo bei plau am see verbringen. ein boot haben wir nicht zur verfügung, wir werden also vom ufer aus angeln. welche art montage empfiehlst du bei euch, wenn es auf aal gehen soll, wie köderst du deine fischchen an und welche hakengröße verwendest du im juni/juli?


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Laufblei-Montage, Bügel immer auf, Pieper oder Einhänger (am besten beides), Vorfachlänge min 70cm, Hakengröße 4. Vom Land aus ist ganz gut, Aale kommen meistens nachts dicht unter Land. Am besten mit Fisch angeln. 10-12cm können die schon haben.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht gab es einen Barsch, keinen Biss sonst.
Hab mich ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und noch ein Barsch.


----------



## Welpi (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker.... geniales kurz-Tutorial für die Anköderung von Köfis, mercy! Dafür liebe ich dieses Forum....


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt das du nie einen Hecht, Zander, Wels etc. fängst....ne Ahnung woran das liegt?


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub das liegt am sehr guten Weißfischbestand. Angeln mit Wurm ist hier fast unmöglich. Da räubern die Hecht und Zander eher aktiv. 
Die letzten 10 Jahre hatte ich 2 Hecht (beide nicht abgerissen) und so 7-8 Zander. Wels ist hier fast nicht vorhanden.

Ich packe langsam zusammen, Morgen geht's eine Woche in Urlaub.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schuss, kam nix mehr.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann doch nicht ohne Aal von See fahren. Ich fass es nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na Petri


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker macht Urlaub vom Angeln|rolleyes


----------



## bootszander (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker schöne bilder.

Mike ich glaube es liegt am anschlagen das er kaum zander fängt? 

Zocker wann schlägst du an? 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bootszander schrieb:


> Zocker schöne bilder.
> 
> Mike ich glaube es liegt am anschlagen das er kaum zander fängt?
> 
> ...



Danke für das Kompliment.

Zum Anschlagen:
Das kommt drauf an wie die Aale beißen, wie hoch Wt ist und wie groß sie sind. 
Kleine Aale und wenn die Wt noch unter 15 Grad liegt beißen, auch die Größeren, sehr träge, da warte ich dann schon mal 15min bist zum Anschlag. Erfolgsquote 70-80%
Mittlere Aale (60-75), meist klassischer Biss. Nimmt ein paar Meter Schnur, Pause (30Sek bis 5Min) und zieht ab, dann kommt auch der Anschlag. Erfolgsquote 95%
Große Aale (80+) und auch mittlere Aale die auf Raubzügen in kleinen Trupps sind nehmen den Köfi und jagen los (Sehne fliegt nur so von der Rolle. Hier schlage ich sofort an. Erfolgsquote 100%

Die Zander die ich bis jetzt hatte bissen alle wie große Aale.

Es liegt bestimmt auch an der Platzwahl, daß sich so selten ein Zander an meine Angel verirrt.
Der Fisch legt seine Stellnetze abends mitten auf dem See aus und holt sie morgens wieder ein, oder kontrolliert sie halt, aber immer morgens und mitten auf dem See.
Ich angle nachts aber immer in Ufernähe. 

Gruß#h


----------



## bombe20 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hallo zokker,
vielen dank, das du meine frage so ausführlich beantwortet hast. petri zum aal und einen erholsamen urlaub.


----------



## bootszander (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker dachte ich mir.

Ufernähe ist schon OK.

Nachts sowieso immer super. 

Ich würde mal sagen das du sehr viele aale dort hast und diese die köder zu erst finden. Zander sind vorsichtiger und machen länger rum bis sie sich entscheiden. 

100% erfolgsquote für aal. Zander fummeln gerne erst mal rum. Laufen dann voll ab, machen eine pause, drehen den fisch zum fressen und laufen dann noch mal  und hier sollte erst der anschlag für den zander kommen.

Wenn du zander möchtest versuche doch mal einen ganzen fisch von ca. 15 bis 20 cm an zu bieten und möglicht mit schwimmer so 30 cm über grund. Den müsten die aale in ruhe lassen und ein 60er zander hat damit wirklich kein problehm. Und du kannst dich auch besser auf die aalangel konzentrieren. 

Ich wünschte nur hier gäbe es wieder mehr aale, so wie in den 70gern. Das waren noch aalzeiten.

Tip. zwei eimer übereinander. Den ersten eimer mit deckel und in die mitte ein ca 7 bis 10 cm loch machen und im oberen eimer den boden heraus nehmen und drauf stellen. Dieses war meine sicherste und beste lösung damit mir kein aal mehr aus dem eimer entwischte. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich immer die rute über den eimer hielt und einfach das vorfach durchschnitt. Keine probleme mehr mit den schleimis und daheim habe ich dann einfach den haken entfernt. Allerdings habe ich mir meine haken immer selbst gebunden. 

Gruß und weiterhin viel erfolg und mache jetzt erst mal angelpause vom angeln   Gruß Jürgen


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke bootszander,

aber ich will gar keine Zander haben. Schmecken mir nicht, zu fade, da ziehe ich Hecht und Karpfen vor und natürlich Aal.

Ich fasse auch keinen Aal an. Ich mach immer etwas Wasser in den Eimer und wenn der Aal das gemerkt hat, will er gar nicht mehr raus.

Gruß ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Feierabend. 4 durften mit, 5 wieder rein, zweimal Vorfach gerissen, 4 Stück im Drill verloren. War gut was los, um kurz vor eins war ich im Auto. Und zu Hause schnell noch ein paar Tauwürmer


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri,
da sind ja schöne bei, was ich so im Eimer erkennen kann. 
2 Mal Vorfach gerissen? Wie das?


----------



## Slick (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Aalzheimer

<<<<<<<<<hier tote Hose(hier beißt keine einzige Fischart,außer Grundeln)


----------



## FranconianFishing (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Juhuuu! Karpfen mit 40cm. Dabei die Kurbel gebrochen. Dank des Kollegen dennoch raus bekommen. Immer wieder mal was Neues!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch und dickes Petri. Die Kurbel hatte ihre besten Tage vermutlich hinter sich.


----------



## bombe20 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze in der Abendsonne an der Saale. Den Anfang machte heute ein Döbel von etwa 40cm. Mal sehen, was der abend noch bringt.  
Ich wurde gerade auch Zeuge einer gruppenvergewaltigung von fünf erpeln, die einer einzelnen entendame ziemlich brutal nachstellten. Kurzzeitig hatte es den Anschein, als wollten sie die ersäufen.

edit: es gab noch einen 56er schuppenkarpfen.


----------



## bootszander (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zocker. Da bist du einer der sehr, sehr wenigen die keinen zander mögen. Karpfen konnte ich schon seit jahren keinen mehr im main und rhein beim feedern erwischen. Und hechte sind bei mir mehr beifang. Sie sind mir zu trocken beim essen und spicken möchte ich sie nicht. Ab und an gehe ich natürlich auch mal an meine hechtstellen.

Mir sind schon einige schöne aale aus dem eimer entwischt wenn sie sich mit dem schwanz herrausangelten trotzdem ich gras noch drauf machte, daher die zwei eimer. Und dann was aber schluss mit lustig, kein einziger entwischte mir mehr. Aber bei uns am main und rhein sind leider kaum noch aale. Schade. Na dann weiterhin petri Aal   Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri,
> da sind ja schöne bei, was ich so im Eimer erkennen kann.
> 2 Mal Vorfach gerissen? Wie das?


 
 Hi Zokker,


 ich fische im Mittellandkanal aufgrund der nicht so prägenden Steinschüttung feiner als im Dortmund-Ems (0,25-0,28mm). Wenn ich dann beim Anhieb mit den Stellfischruten und der geflochtenen Hauptschnur nicht aufpasse, kann das schon mal passieren. Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass ich eine Schadstelle nicht bemerkt habe oder der Aal eben doch irgendwo drüber gezogen ist. Gehört beim Angeln in den Kanälen halt dazu.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi Zokker,
> 
> 
> ich fische im Mittellandkanal aufgrund der nicht so prägenden Steinschüttung feiner als im Dortmund-Ems (0,25-0,28mm). Wenn ich dann beim Anhieb mit den Stellfischruten und der geflochtenen Hauptschnur nicht aufpasse, kann das schon mal passieren. Natürlich kann es auch sein, dass ich eine Schadstelle nicht bemerkt habe oder der Aal eben doch irgendwo drüber gezogen ist. Gehört beim Angeln in den Kanälen halt dazu.



Oh, oh, oh, das wäre mir zu dünn. Unter 35er gehe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Novembermann (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live vom Mittellandkanal.
Der erste Aal heute Nacht, ü60 hat er.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,
hoffentlich bleibt er nicht alleine.


----------



## Novembermann (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. 
Nö. Noch ein 58er kam eben dazu.
Schöne Räuchergrößen.


----------



## Jens_74 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri ! OMG hätte fast Petra geschrieben


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe Trollwut lange nichts von dir gelesen.

Petri Heil euch beiden.

Schöne Couch habt ihr da. Gar keine Mücken?


----------



## Trollwut (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, die Zeit is das Problem :/
Danke dir.

Wundert mich eigentlich auch, letztes Jahr bin ich an der Stelle komplett aufgefressen worden.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol den 2m+ Wels raus ...#6


----------



## Trollwut (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilanz: Einmal den Köfi mit einem kurzen Ruck vom Haken gerupft, und einen Fisch kurz nach dem Anhieb verlorn. Dafür hing dann ne Bananenschale aufm Haken. Aber immerhin mal wieder Fischkontakt gehabt.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze an der Donau. Tolle Stelle. Hoffentlich lässt sich auch mal ein Fisch hier sehen


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Fisch ist da [emoji1] 
Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch mal wieder los.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war noch nix.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tolle Bilder zokker, da kann mans aushalten #6


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Fanz. Ich werde mir mal ein Plätzchen im Flachen suchen. Wind soll noch auffrischen. Hatte eigentlich einen anderen Plan.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und dann gehts auf die Schlängler, oder?


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, auf Aal. Hier ist es schön geschützt.


----------



## unloved (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ohne blei auf dem vorfach? Erklärst du mal deine montage, zokker?


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



unloved schrieb:


> Ohne blei auf dem vorfach? Erklärst du mal deine montage, zokker?


Doch, Blei ist, allerdings nicht auf dem Vorfach.

Stopper - Perle - Flott - Blei - Gummiperle  - Einhängen - Vorfach - Haken - Aal[emoji9]


----------



## Trollwut (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

24 pfund. Ich hatte bisher nur ne kampfbrasse.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri deinem Kumpel.


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uns haben die hier vertrieben.....
Wollten unbedingt auf ihren Schlafplatz.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um die 65 schätze ich.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

70+ und Kaffee ist jetzt ganz kalt.


----------



## Jens_74 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri !!! da wäre ich auch gerne mal... aber du warst auch lange draußen denke ich


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri !!! da wäre ich auch gerne mal... aber du warst auch lange draußen denke ich


Danke dir.
Warst??? Das ist Live hier ...


----------



## Jens_74 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Warst??? Das ist Live hier ...



 Mit warst meine das du ja schon heute Nachmittag los bist....
Ich weiß live....
Nein ich war nicht, aber gebe ehrlich zu dich zu beneiden. Gar nicht um die Fänge, eher um die Umgebung und Möglichkeiten, das Boot usw.
Ich muss dort unbedingt mal wieder Urlaub machen ! 
War ich schon aber noch als nicht Angler :-( ist länger her aber letztlich doch gar nicht zu weit weg !
Viel Glück noch !


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hast du sehr gut erkannt. Wer glaubt hier springen die Fische ins Boot, der irrt sich gewaltig. Jeder See muss erstmal erarbeitet werden. So viel ist hier auch nicht drin. Aber die Landschaft und Natur ist hier einmalig schön. Zz ist nur Vogelgezwitscher, quakende Frösche und ab und zu sind die Wildschweine zu hören. Sternenhimmel mit Milchstraße und Sternschnuppen als Zugabe. Kein Auto und menschlicher Lärm weit und breit.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt hab ich mit jeder Angel einen. Beißen aber sehr komisch, spielen nur rum und ziehen nicht ab.


----------



## bootszander (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zocker. Ja das ist ein aalrevier. Mit dem boot neben die seerosen, schwimmer und die aale zeihen die zwischen den seerosen den keleinfischen der garaus machen. Diese art von aalen sind nicht schlank, bei denen sieht man deutlich den absatz zum schwanz. Weiter soooo und ab und an auch mal den ein oder anderen esox ziehen? Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber zokker - schöne Aale! 

Ich hab gestern in der Donau einen guten im Drill verloren - war aber auch der einzige Biss am ganzen Abend - ich bin aber zuversichtlich dass die jetzt warmen Tage die Burschen nochmal etwas in Fahrt bringen.


----------



## Slick (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja Franz, jetzt oder nie, bevor wieder die Beissflaute im Hochsommer kommt.

@Bootszander   auf dieser Seite vom See gibt es keine Seerosen. Aber wegen dem guten Weissfischbestand sind hier natürlich fast nur Raubaale anzutreffen.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## bootszander (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker. 6612 zweites bild, rechts die seerosen. Darauf bezog sich mein schreiben.
Gruß Jürgen  (wenigstens mal einer der was fängt)


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatten eben beim Abbauen noch n Doppeldrill, 14 und 34 Pfund. Bild gibts wenn ichs habe


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, 34 Pfund ist ja auch eine Hausnummer. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum auszuhalten. Wind ist weg und die Sonne ballert.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist übel...geht das Ding auch richtig?


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, ist doch in der Sonne ...


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo ich sitze hier in der Prignitz ( Brandenburg ) an einem schönen See und hab mächtig aufgebaut : Rodpod, Bivvy,Schirm ,Suhl, Tisch ,Grill usw usw. ...im Moment haben wir hier noch strahlender Sonnenschein allerdings für heute Abend ne Unwettermeldung. ..nur zu gerne würde ich mal ein Bild Anhängen aber irgendwie scheine ich zu blöde zu sein? 

Petri Heil an Euch und LG Michael


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Michel!
Du kannst mir das Bild einfach per E-Mail schicken - dann stelle ich es für dich ein.


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch nochmal raus. Mal gucken ob ein Zander will
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die letzten Tage lief es vom Boot aus schlecht auf Zander. Deshalb probiere ich es heute mal auf Küchenwaller an einem Weiher direkt vor der Haustüre. Falls ein Gewitter kommt oder ich keine Lust mehr habe bin ich in 5 Minuten daheim [emoji1]


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Franz, hol was raus. Lauschiges Plätzchen hast du da, sieht gut aus.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Es hat tatsächlich ein Waller gebissen. Mit 52 cm allerdings dann doch etwas zu klein für die Küche.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zur Geisterstunde wollte nun auch noch ein Karpfen. Hat sich die 2 Tauwürmer schmecken lassen.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soderla, jetzt ist der Küchenwaller da. 75 cm - besser geht's kaum [emoji1]


----------



## Jens_74 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri !!!


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, hat ja geklappt ...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super - noch 10 - 15 cm größer, dann gibts richtig optimale Filets!

Glückwunsch - schmeckt richtig geil in de Größe!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, sehr schön


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank! 

Hat mich total gefreut, dass es direkt beim ersten Versuch dieses Jahr gleich 2x mit dem Waller geklappt hat


----------



## bobbl (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz 

Wie fängt man den Küchenwaller? Mir will es einfach nicht gelingen.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bobbl
so oft mache ich das auch nicht, aber ab und zu schon 
siehe auch: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241738&page=10 

Ich werde demnächst mal einen kurzen Artikel machen, wo ich mal darauf eingehe wie ich das genau mache - ein, zwei Punkte gibts da schon zu beachten


----------



## Korallenplaty (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor ca 40min, guter auftakt!

Gefangen auf Grundel am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> Vor ca 40min, guter auftakt!
> 
> Gefangen auf Grundel am Datteln-Hamm-Kanal


einen 70ziger Kanalzander....da würde ich sagen _*super *_Auftakt....Petri #6

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow das ist wirklich ein guter Auftakt! Top-Zander #6 #6 Petri Heil!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitzen heute an der Donau. Bislang 1 Aal. 1 Grundel, 1 Barsch, 1 Rußnase. 

Mal gucken was noch so kommt


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile stehen wir bei 4 Aalen. Alle so zwischen 60 und 70. Macht Spaß. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile sind es 5 Aale , eben hab ich einen ca. 86er gefangen. Gute Aal Nacht heute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri #6 !!!
Das macht Laune...


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Franz,
scheint ja ordentlich zu laufen, der Aal.
Dein Kescher geht auch langsam in die Knie.
Gruß...


----------



## Rot_See_Angler (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch von mir ein Fettes Petri, schöne haste da rausgeholt :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri zu den Schlänglern


----------



## Aalhunter33 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...der ca. 86er Aal ist ja nicht von schlechten Eltern !
Petri ! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank :q 

Ja, über einen 86er Aal kann man sich schon mal freuen  

Hab ihn heute nochmal bei Tageslicht fotografiert:











War ein kurioser Abend gestern, wir wollten eine neue Stelle probieren - haben aber gegen 20.00 Uhr nochmal komplett gewechselt und das ganze Gerödel einen Kilometer weiter verfrachtet an eine ebenfalls neue Stelle. 

War keine so schlechte Entscheidung 

Am Ende hatten wir:
1 Barsch
2 Grundeln
1 Rußnase
1 Waller
1 Aitel
6 Aale


----------



## Casso (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Strecke Franz! 

Vor allem danke für das schöne Foto mit dem Aal auf dem Stein. Schaut gut aus. Lass sie dir bei Gelegenheit schmecken!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile Fotos Franz, gerne mehr davon


----------



## degl (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal fettes Petri aus dem Norden#6

gruß degl


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, was für ein Ofenrohr.￼ 
Mal sehen was die Nacht, bei mir, kommt. Wetter ist nicht so doll, Regenschauer und Wind.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetter ist echt mies aber ich wünsche dir dennoch viel Erfolg.

Bei uns ist momentan auch nur Boen, Wind und Regen angesagt. War vorgestern dennoch los mit gutem Erfolg und werde es heute wieder wagen.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir auch Petri. Ich werde mir schon eine geschützte Ecke suchen. Zum Abend soll der Wind nachlassen. 
Wird jetzt schon besser.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf. Ich muss erstmal wieder auftauen. 1.5h im Wasser gestanden und Köfis gesenkt.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte eben eine Angel etwas flacher stellen, weil der Wind und die Strömung nachgelassen haben und siehe da, da hing einer dran ... nicht abgezogen. Ü70.
Es pladder schon seit 1h.

Laut Windfinder sind Böen mit 40km/h.


----------



## Tino34 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Da hast aber ne ruhige Ecke gefunden


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, ist Windstill ...


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 um die 50, der schwimmt wieder und dann der hier. Schwamm genau auf mich zu. 2m vor dem Boot hab ich dann angeschlagen. Hat der getobt und die Bremse hat geknarrt. 3-4 Kescherversuche hab ich gebraucht. So um die 90 hat er.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 1 um die 50, der schwimmt wieder und dann der hier. Schwamm genau auf mich zu. 2m vor dem Boot hab ich dann angeschlagen. Hat der getobt und die Bremse hat geknarrt. 3-4 Kescherversuche hab ich gebraucht. So um die 90 hat er.



Das ist kein Aal, das nennt man Schlange ! Dickes Petri ! :m


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei kleine Aale gab es die Nacht noch. Schwimmen wieder. Liege jetzt wieder mitten auf dem See.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Freut mich das es bei dir so gut geklappt hat, dickes Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber zokker #6 Da hast du ordentlich zugeschlagen! 

Seh ich das richtig, dass der Dicke auf Köderfisch kam?


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.

Eben kam noch ein 60er dazu. 
Ich angle nur mit Fisch Franz.
Wetter ist jetzt herrlich.


----------



## bootszander (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker mach nur so weiter und dann komme ich dich mal mit meinem boot besuchen. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 1 um die 50, der schwimmt wieder und dann der hier. Schwamm genau auf mich zu. 2m vor dem Boot hab ich dann angeschlagen. Hat der getobt und die Bremse hat geknarrt. 3-4 Kescherversuche hab ich gebraucht. So um die 90 hat er.


[emoji15] Petri heil

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da sag noch einmal einer bei Vollmond fängt man keine Aale


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt. Ja, bei Vollmond Fang ich immer gut.


----------



## bootszander (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei vollmond laufen die aale weiter oben oder mehr in den flachen bereichen. Ist es bei dir auch so Zokker?


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bootszander schrieb:


> Bei vollmond laufen die aale weiter oben oder mehr in den flachen bereichen. Ist es bei dir auch so Zokker?



Ja, da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ist aber nicht nur bei Vollmond so. Tagsüber angle ich fast nie auf Grund.#h

Monduntergang heute Morgen.


----------



## Slick (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker

Schöne Aale#6#6#6


----------



## Sven_H2O (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170609/eb4cac1ea662d1de3bcf7e90426029f6.jpg[/IMG

Kleine Abendliche Spinntour auf Hecht 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Novembermann (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin seit 20 Uhr am Mittellandkanal. 3 Grundeln, ein Barsch und um 22.30 ein Aal um die 50 der wieder schwimmt. Seitdem nicht ein  zuppeln mehr.


----------



## bootszander (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker.   Ja bei deinen buchten und seerosenfeldern würde ich auch mit einem kleinen schwimmer am tag auf aale gehen wenn sie den kleinfischen (brut) nachstellen. Von solchen seerosenfeldern können wir hier am main und rhein nur träumen.
Main und rhein sind halt kanäle, kaum mal eine bucht oder seerose. Aber genau das bräuchten wir für unsere nächste fischgeneration wo sie deckung haben und aufwachsen können. Und das liebe ich so an der donau. 

Bei deinen bildern lacht mir immer mein anglerherz voller neid. Weiter so. Gruß und petri


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal wieder los


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ging das Köfis senken raz faz.
Angel scharf.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Heute ging das Köfis senken raz faz.
> Angel scharf.



Viel Glück!

Welche Bissanzeiger verwendest du?


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.

Das sind ganz billige Teile. Ich komme damit aber gut zurecht, technisches Verständnis vorausgesetzt. Namen weiß ich nicht. 
Batterien halten ewig und Regen können die auch gut ab. Leuchten und piepsen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guckst Du. 
https://vf-angelsport.de/DAM-Elektronischer-Bissanzeiger-Mit-Clip

Petri Heil und fette Beute, Zocker. #6


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Die mit dem Klipp sind mist. Mit dem O-Ring zum festmachen ist viel besser. Bei 123 hab ich nur die Hälfte bezahlt.


----------



## Torkel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab die dinger auch, hab mir aber mit nem Faden noch ein Stück Strohhalm dran gemacht den ich zwischen den Kontakt schiebe damits nich die ganze Zeit piept nach dem Biss+ drill. Oder ist bei dir schon sowas dran ?


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich angle doch immer mit Knicklichter. Kennst das?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Guckst Du.
> https://vf-angelsport.de/DAM-Elektronischer-Bissanzeiger-Mit-Clip
> 
> Petri Heil und fette Beute, Zocker. #6



Danke!


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier hab ich dieses Jahr noch nicht geangelt. Mal sehen. Ententeichwetter.


----------



## Slick (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg zokker

Ich muss mal wieder 7 Tage arbeiten,da bleibt echt keine Zeit zum angeln.[emoji22] [emoji22] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wünsche Petri Heil, zokker! #6


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Heute ist nur Kindergarten unterwegs. 3 Bisse, 1 Strippe. Die Bisse waren mit Sicherheit auch Strippen.


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es gab die Nacht noch 2 weitere Strippen und bestimmt 10 Schnurschwimmer. So das ich auch ja kein Auge zubekommen konnte. Liege jetzt wieder im tiefen. Der Aal auf dem Bild schwimmt natürlich auch wieder. Heute Morgen gab es einen Barsch.


----------



## Slick (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

zumindest nicht abgeschneidert.#6#6

Grüße


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke,
kann ja noch was kommen ... allerdings glaube ich auch nicht mehr dran. Ich seh  das aber positiv, brauch ich keinen Fisch saubermachen.[emoji4]


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier kommt man nicht mal zum frühstücken ... juhu
Hat im Mittelwasser gebissen. Ü80


----------



## Slick (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krass  


Dickes Petri


----------



## Aalhunter33 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.......
Sind ja ganz schöne Kracher die Du da aus dem Element ziehst. #6


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke,

Rückfahrt


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Thulsa Doom lebt #6


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mach es heute mal wie zokker. Vom Boot aus mit Köfi [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann hol was raus Franz. Petri Heil.

Gute Nacht[emoji4]


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gab leider keinerlei Aktivität, heute.
Zander gehen derzeit irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


----------



## bootszander (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd heute am späten nachmittag an den rhein über nacht fahren. Mal sehen ob endlich was geht. Gruß und Petri  Jürgen


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> gab leider keinerlei Aktivität, heute.
> Zander gehen derzeit irgendwie überhaupt nicht.


Das kann ich vom Niederrhein auch sagen. Wie tot. Sehr seltsam


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal feedern an der Donau. Mal schauen ob da was geht.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow tolle Bilder von der Donau. ..wünsche dir Petri Heil und viel Spaß. .

LG Michael


----------



## ayron (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das kann ich vom Niederrhein auch sagen. Wie tot. Sehr seltsam



Gestern in Köln bis 0:30 gemacht, um aus Trotz dem Schneidern zu entkommen#d


----------



## hanzz (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Gestern in Köln bis 0:30 gemacht, um aus Trotz dem Schneidern zu entkommen#d


Zum Glück endet die Barbenschonzeit diese Woche


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Franz, auf was angelst du denn?


----------



## ayron (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Zum Glück endet die Barbenschonzeit diese Woche



Ab dann gibt es Moral nur noch in der Kirche:m


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Einer hat gebissen [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Novembermann (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri !
Sitze an der Leine und schaue mal was die Aale machen. 
Offenbar Urlaub.
Bleibe noch bis Mitternacht.


----------



## plattfisch56 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade als fast Schneider heimgekommen.
Ein Saibling war für die Pfanne.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Ab dann gibt es Moral nur noch in der Kirche:m


Der war sehr gut [emoji106] 


Petri Franz


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben kam noch ein schöner Aal


----------



## ayron (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Aal und zur Nacktschneke - schleimer unter sich


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Aal, schönes Ding#6.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ja, hab ihn eben mal gemessen. 82cm - kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal gucken ob die Aale heute wollen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Franz, hol was raus#6#6#6

Grüße aus Amsterdam#h
ich greif die Woche auch wieder an:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft. [emoji1]


----------



## Novembermann (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Ich plane morgen wieder Kurzansitz auf Aal und will sonst Freitag los.
Hast aber eine sehr große grüne Pose auf dem ersten Bild, Franz! :q


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gar nicht so übel bislang.


----------



## phirania (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6Petri schöne Schlängler...#6


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri Franz #6

endlch mal C+R mit aalen :m


(catch &  räucher)


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri, sehr gut gemacht#6


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern schon los, aber ausgefallen wegen Unwetter. Mal sehen ob heute was geht. Wetter ist sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetter hier ist wunderbar. 25°C , bedeckt, leichter Wind. #6 

Dummerweise bin ich aber im Büro :q 

Von daher, sei zufrieden und hau was raus


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen. Hol was raus!

Bei uns ist es - nachdem es nach dem Unwetter gut abgekühlt war - wieder recht schwül. Aber ich muss es dennoch probieren und fahre spontan nach der Arbeit los. Und morgen dann richtig ...


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke fürs Daumen drücken. Man habt ihr schönes Wetter. Hier sind 17 Grad und Wind mit Spitze 6. Senken hab ich auch schnell abgebrochen, bei einer 80cm Welle im Rücken geht das nicht und wenn was auf der Senke ist, kommst  nicht ran. Hab aber ein paar Fische mit. Hoffentlich läßt der Wind zum Abend nach, dass ich auf meine guten Stellen komme.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd auch mal wieder mein Glück am Bacherl versuchen...
Erst mal allroundansitzen und dann noch ein, oder zwei Stunden auf Aal sitzen bleiben.
Gruß
Winni
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann wünsche ich dir einen fetten Allround und schöne Aale.
Bei mir regnet es und es soll auch noch die Nacht gut was runter kommen.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir, schick uns den regen nach bayern, wir bräuchten ihn dringend 
Noch ne woche mit 30 grad und ohne niederschlag dann kann ich die fische einsammeln wegen wassermangel

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier, Hessen-Nord, ist ein lauschiger Sommerabend. 24º, leichter Wind aus West . Aber bisher zeigen sich die Fische zickig, auf Wurm, Made, Caster und Mais. Und das obwohl ich mein frisch gekauftes Ansitzwunder dabei habe. Ich dachte da springen mir die Fische automatisch in den Kescher. Aber bevor ich mein Geld zurück fordere warte ich ab was der Abend noch bringt


----------



## 2Fast2Real (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist 26-28 grad, wasserknappheit und wenns mit den mücken so weitergeht sterbe ich an blutarmut ... ach ja ausser ein paar rotaugen und rotfedern beisst auch nix.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier sind 16 Grad, Wind hat sich zum Glück etwas gelegt und es regnet. Gebissen hat noch kein Schwanz.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Erste ist raus. 60 müsste er haben.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,
Ich habs als schneider beendet...

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na hoffentlich werden die auch noch größer. Es pladdert.


----------



## spike999 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs auch einen...


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



spike999 schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch einen...


Ja, mit Krebs. Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es aalt  Petri Heil zokker. 

Ich schau, dass ich morgen mal raus komme. 

Wünsche noch ne erfolgreiche Nacht!


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Heilige Michael war mit uns. Nicht einen Zupfer


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Franz

Die Nacht nicht ein Zupfer mehr. Bin schön durchgeschaukelt worden. Die beiden Aale schwimmen wieder, waren mir dann doch zu klein. Liege wieder im tiefen Wasser. Es pladdert.


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr habts gut, bei uns ist der Aal so gut wie ausgestorben.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Darf man mal fragen, wo?


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruppiner See. Ich habe in diesem Jahr einen Aal gesehen, der schwamm tot am Bollwerk. Der Bestand ging über die Jahre rapide zurück. Vor 20 Jahren sah die Sache noch anders aus. Besetzt wird der Aal hier wohl nicht mehr. Im See darf man nur mit einer Raub und einer Friedfischangel angeln. Köderfisch halt ganz normal auf Zander, und den Tauwurm dann auf....dicke Bleie


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt. Kam nix mehr, außer Wind und Regen.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute geht's mal auf Karpfen. Kann man aushalten hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was da wohl alles in der Kühlbox schlummert ;-)


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil an alle beide. Holt was raus.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was da wohl alles in der Kühlbox schlummert ;-)



 Bestimmt nur Erfrischungsgetränke


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rum, Wein und Bier können sehr erfrischend sein
Petri an alle da draußen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Slick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ersten gerade gelandet.






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2ter Klopper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Slick, sind ja richtig Schöne#6


----------



## Slick (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke zokker

Dritter 

Darf gleich schwimmen.






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So sieht meine Schnur nach einem beinahe einstündigen Drill jetzt aus.


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So sieht meine Schnur nach einem beinahe einstündigen Drill jetzt aus.



Uboot gedrillt..? |kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Graskarpfen. Zweimal im Baum Fest gewesen. Dann vom Boot aus weitergedrillt und durch 3 andere Schnüre durch. Absolutes Chaos. Aber am Ende den Fisch doch bekommen. Von 100 Mal geht das unter solchen Umständen 99 Mal schief. Aber heute war das Glück auf meiner Seite. [emoji1]


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Graskarpfen. Zweimal im Baum Fest gewesen. Dann vom Boot aus weitergedrillt und durch 3 andere Schnüre durch. Absolutes Chaos. Aber am Ende den Fisch doch bekommen. Von 100 Mal geht das unter solchen Umständen 99 Mal schief. Aber heute war das Glück auf meiner Seite. [emoji1]




Na denn mal Doppelt Petri...#6#6#6


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri! Graser machen RICHTIG Spaß! Sie sollen leider auch relativ empfindlich sein - stimmt das? Ich habe wegen der Aussage immer versucht vom landen bis zu einem release nach Vermessung (Nicht Verwertbar in der Größe für mich) unter 60sek zu bleiben


----------



## Patrick333 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri!

Wie kriegst du sie aus den Bäumen wieder raus? Auch per Boot? 

Habe heute nen heftigen Run leider in den Bäumen verloren. War zu viel Geäst unter dem überhängenden Baum. 

Meine 10kg geflochtene ist am Ende gerissen :/


----------



## Slick (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Der gröeste zum Schluss







Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri, Franz. Da hast du deine Schnur wohl bist aufs letzte ausgereizt (Überdehnung). Bei den jetzigen Wassertemperaturen sind Graser aber auch reine Kampfmaschinen. Das sind so Sachen wo man sich lange dran erinnert. Deswegen gehen wir angeln.#6

@Slick  das was du da im Kescher hast, ist eine Delikatesse. Spitzkopf, Blankaal, den schön räuchern, der hat dann rötliches Fleisch ... ein Genuss sag ich dir.#6 dickes Petri


----------



## Ukel (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie gut, dass es Brücken gibt


----------



## Novembermann (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man, ich wollte auch erst unter einer Kanalbrücke.... 
Das sieht bei Dir nach Ihme aus.
Hätteste was gesagt wäre ich mitgekommen |rolleyes


----------



## Ukel (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau, Ihmebrücke, gegenüber der trockene Platz war noch frei :m, aber zeitweise von trockenheitsuchenden Hundehaltern belagert


----------



## Slick (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank zokker

Der hatte über 85 cm und ging richtig gut ab.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Ich hab mich mal an der Donau eingerichtet. Mal gucken ob was kommt.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Biber ist schon mal da . Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer brennen sie ein Johannisfeuer ab. Vorher hat's der Pfarrer per Megafon gesegnet. Mit diesem himmlischen Beistand muss es doch klappen mit einem Aal. Bislang gab es nur 2 Grundeln.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht aus, wie wenn die das Ufer komplett abfackeln


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Franz.

Mit dem Segen von ganz oben, wird es schon was werden.
Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen#6.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den ganzen Abend kein Biss und dann innerhalb von 10 Minuten 2 fette Aale und ein kleiner Waller 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz.
Schöne fette Aale.


----------



## Slick (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Bei mir zumindest 1 Aal






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war mein bester heute [emoji1]


----------



## Kochtopf (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schöner Aal! Armdickes Petri!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiler Aal voll Fett #6#6#6...

Ungewöhnliche Färbung irgendwie fine ich oder täuscht das ???

#h Thomas


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, ja der hatte eine sehr intensive Färbung. 

Wir hatten heute insgesamt 3 in der Güteklasse (80+) - alle unterschiedlich gefärbt


----------



## zokker (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden. Was für schöne Aale. Hat es also doch mit dem Segen geklappt.


----------



## bootszander (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erst mal petri den fängern. Aber ist es euch auch schon aufgefallen das die aalefäge immer nur im norden oder süden sind? Vom Rhein - main gebiet so gut wie nixxx.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bootszander schrieb:


> Erst mal petri den fängern. Aber ist es euch auch schon aufgefallen das die aalefäge immer nur im norden oder süden sind? Vom Rhein - main gebiet so gut wie nixxx.



Das kann durchaus mit dem Thema Besatz zusammenhängen. Mein Verein besetzt pro Jahr an 2 Flüssen je 1,5 kg Glasaal. Das kostet natürlich sein Geld, aber der Aalbestand ist hier in Franken wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn man weiß wie und wo man sie fängt. Ich hatte bisher dieses Jahr bei 7 Mal Aalangeln zwischen 20:30-23:00 keinen Schneidertag und hab zwei Mal nach 3 Aalen abgebrochen, weil's gereicht hat.


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vom Rhein weiß ich es nicht im Detail - aber am Main wird schon Aal gefangen. 

An der Donau kann man auch noch mit realistischen Erfolgsaussichten auf Aal angeln.

Außerdem mag ich dieses rusitkale Angeln. 
Sich irgendwo in der der Steinpackung verkriechen und dann bei heftiger Strömung fette Aale rauspumpen. Nicht sehr bequem und gemütlich, aber hat irgendwie was und ist ein tolles Kontrastprogramm zum Vereinssee mit englischem Rasen


----------



## zokker (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... Vereinssee mit englischem Rasen



Uuuuuuuch, ist ja grauselig ...


----------



## Aalhunter33 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

......werde wohl meinen Wohnsitz ändern müssen.|supergri


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin kein Schneider mehr [emoji30]


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Stulle, das sieht sehr schön aus. Wo bist du da am Start?


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Stulle, das sieht sehr schön aus. Wo bist du da am Start?


Ilmenau Kanal südlich von Hamburg, der mündet in die Elbe. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht vielversprechend aus - ich bin gespannt was du heute noch rausholst  #6


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade ist vor mir nen 1m+ Graser gebuckelt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn die Strömung nicht zu stark ist, mach Schwimmbrot dran - das geht insbesondere Nachts sehr gut auf Graser


----------



## Stulle (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also an bissen mangelt es nicht. Nur viel zu viel unerwünschte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin rührt sich was. 

Was ist denn da mit dem Wasserstand los? Dein Zeug stand doch vorher noch im Trockenen?


----------



## Stulle (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soo wir sind durch, massen an Kleinfisch und schwierige biße.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und immer mehr Wasser - Hardcoreangeln!!!


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den kurzen Dicken.#6


----------



## Slick (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Stulle


----------



## Fischknipser (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade am Rhein bei Duisburg,leider nur Zwergenzander
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@fischknipser 
Besser als nicht Angeln

Die kleineren Aale hatten nicht nur krabben sondern auch grundeln gefressen wahrscheinlich werden sie deswegen so fett.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Immerhin rührt sich was.
> 
> Was ist denn da mit dem Wasserstand los? Dein Zeug stand doch vorher noch im Trockenen?


Direkte Verbindung zur Elbe und viel Regen. Das ich tief stand wusste ich aber das kam gut 50cm höher als erwartet 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bomben Wetter. Zz wird zwar nix gefangen,  aber wollen mal sehen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drücke die Daumen.

Werde heute Abend mein Glück probieren und versuchen am Wasser etwas runter zu kommen. Ob ich fange ist mir egal, wäre aber schön nachdem die letzten 2 Wochen echt unglaublich schwer waren. Ich hoffe der Anstieg der Temperaturen macht es endlich wieder etwas besser.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bomben Wetter. Zz wird zwar nix gefangen,  aber wollen mal sehen.


Petri Heil
Viel Erfolg
Wirst schon was raus holen. [emoji6]


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bomben Wetter. Zz wird zwar nix gefangen,  aber wollen mal sehen.



Ich bin schon immer begeistert von den Bildern der Kanäle, über die du zum See fährst. Die riechen ja förmlich nach Schleie und Hecht. Da geht bestimmt auch was auf Aal.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich bin schon immer begeistert von den Bildern der Kanäle, über die du zum See fährst. Die riechen ja förmlich nach Schleie und Hecht. Da geht bestimmt auch was auf Aal.


Früher ging da was auf Aal, aber die sind hier auch nicht mehr so stark vertreten. Im Herbst gibt's reichlich Hecht.

Danke fürs Daumen drücken.

2h Köfis gesenkt. 8 Stück ... Ist das ein Krampf. Ein Glück ich hab noch ein paar mitgenommen.

Angeln scharf


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> *2h* Köfis gesenkt. 8 Stück ... Ist das ein Krampf.



Kannste die nicht besser stippen ? Geht meist vieeel schneller und Du bist doch da beweglich.
Die Fische sind im Moment sowieso bescheuert. Mir sind heute 4 Rotfedern nacheinander auf 'n Stickbait eingestiegen aber dafür KEIN Barsch.#c

Petri zokker #h


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Kannste die nicht besser stippen ? Geht meist vieeel schneller und Du bist doch da beweglich....



Ja das wäre heute bestimmt schneller gegangen. Hab ich nämlich hier auch schon gemacht. 

Ententeichwetter





Hab mal die Temperatur an der Oberfläche gemessen, 24 Grad und in 2m tiefe, 18 Grad.


----------



## Stulle (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil allen die los kommen. Wenn die köfis nicht wollen sind die Jäger auf der pirsch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Have Fun zokker

Ich fahr in 2h auch los.Soll regnen,aber egal.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werde mich mal langsam ins flache verkrümeln. Die Sonne ist weg. Noch keinen Biss.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab gerade die 3 Angel fertig gemacht da biss auf der ersten einer. Eine Strippe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir ist heute einer abgehauen. :g

Ca 60cm, rein in den Eimer, Vorfach abgehakt, Deckel drauf. 2 Stunden später heim, Filetiermesser geholt, Deckel auf ... |bigeyes|bigeyes leer.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie der es geschafft hat, sich 1m neben meinem Stuhl aus dem geschlossenen Eimer zu verpissen. Der hats jedenfalls geschafft, den Deckel hochzudrücken und sich davonzumachen. Von daher ... Freiheit verdient.

Meinen dämlichen Blick hätte ich gern gesehen . :q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Scheint ne gute Aalnacht zu sein heute. War eben mal noch vor der Türe, das hat jetzt um 12 Uhr nachts noch über 20°C dazu bedeckt und schwül wie sonstwas. Haut noch was raus! #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Scheint ne gute Aalnacht zu sein heute. War eben mal noch vor der Türe, das hat jetzt um 12 Uhr nachts noch über 20°C dazu bedeckt und schwül wie sonstwas. Haut noch was raus! #6



War heute gar nicht so prächtig. Nur 1 Biss gehabt. Aber die Forellen waren aktiv. Da sind vor Sonnenuntergang ganz schöne Trümmer am Rauben gewesen.


----------



## Lenoc (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gab grade nen richtigen Einschlag auf ein 20cm Uki:q
87.... auf einem Auge blind + vernarbtes Maul...der muss schon einiges hinter sich haben|bigeyes


----------



## Fischknipser (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Lenoc,
was für eine Schlange,sieht schon fast unwirklich aus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe fettes Petri 

Auf den warte ich auch noch.
Gerade wieder einen, so um die 50. Die hauen sich die 12cm Gründlinge nur so rein. Ein Biss noch, da hat der Piepser etwas schwer ausgelöst, der hat gleich wieder los gelassen.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und wieder ein kleiner und einer ging etwas mehr ab. Dachte mir, der ist besser, denkste ein Barsch ...


----------



## Förde-Burns (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was eine Schlange, Petri @Lenoc


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Lenoc 
Petri Heil zur fetten Schlange #6

@Zokker,
gute Köderfische hast du


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Meinen dämlichen Blick hätte ich gern gesehen . :q




Hauptsache der ist nicht im Auto unterwegs.


----------



## Slick (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die gab's gestern/heute,bei Windböhen  die einen aus den Socken hauen und jede Menge Regen.






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Slick, das sieht ja sehr gut aus.[emoji106] 

Ich hatte die Nacht noch 2 Kleine. Schwimmt alles wieder. Liege jetzt wieder im tiefen Wasser. Es regnet.


----------



## Nordan (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ca 60cm, rein in den Eimer, Vorfach abgehakt, Deckel drauf. 2 Stunden später heim, Filetiermesser geholt, Deckel auf ... |bigeyes|bigeyes leer.
> 
> ...



Sicher, dass du ihn definitiv in den Eimer getan hast? Vielleicht hat der Aal einmal geschwänzelt und du hast ihn galant am Eimer vorbeigleiten lassen.
So oder so: Verdient hat er die Freiheit.

Hast du wenigstens stolz verkündet wie dein Fang war und dann vor Zeugen den leeren Eimer aufgeschnippt?


Heut abend mit einem nichtangelnden Kollegen am Altarm: Mit Fetzen oder Mini-Köfis auf Aal und Babywelse. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Slick (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Allen und Petri Dank zokker.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es pladdert die ganze Zeit, dass ganze Boot schwimmt schon.

 Schönen Biss gehabt, und? ich dachte schon? Aber es war wieder nur ein Barsch. Hab dann die Angel neu beködert, da höre ich hinter mir geflattert. Hat sich doch ein Fischadler den Barsch nur 5m vom Boot entfernt geholt. War das ein toller Anblick. So nahe hab ich dann doch noch keinen gesehen. Knipsen war nicht, ging zu schnell.


----------



## Fischknipser (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur ein Barsch....
Ich wär froh wenn ich solche Barsche fangen würde. 
Petri trotzdem.

Wo angelt du eigendlich ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.

2 Barsch so um die 30cm in 20h? Naja.

Ein See in MSE. Ist eigentlich nicht schwer heraus zu finden...


----------



## rippi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist es der Woseriner See?


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



rippi schrieb:


> Ist es der Woseriner See?


Dein BEITRÄGE lese ich am liebsten.[emoji106]


----------



## rippi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist verständlich, aber ist es jetzt der Woseriner See oder ist dieses Seengebiet schon kein Teil mehr der Seenplatte?


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie kommst du auf diesen See? Ich kann von hier bis nach Amerika fahren, ohne eine Schleuse.


----------



## x2it (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne knapp 60er Bafo - Läuft!


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Bafo.

Ich habe Feierabend gemacht. Regen hat aufgehört.


----------



## Slick (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Forelle

@zokker 

hättest durchgemacht?

sind doch nur noch 7-8h bis zur Dämmerung.


----------



## Fischknipser (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Zokker
Hab in deinem Profil nachgeschaut,wo du angelst.
Ist ne schöne Ecke.
Ich war letztes Jahr etwas südlicher  in der Uckermark.
Dort gab es ein herrliches Hechtgewässer  wo ich hier nur von träumen kann. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal ein regensicheres Plätzchen gesucht. Mal sehen was läuft.


----------



## Fischknipser (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht vielversprechend aus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



x2it schrieb:


> Schöne knapp 60er Bafo - Läuft!


Petri heil. Dick und fett das fiech [emoji228] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin los.


----------



## Fischknipser (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri,ich wär jetzt auch gern da wo du bist...
aber muss mal aufräumen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kisten zu und ab ans Wasser ...Dein Chaos hätte ich gerne :m...


----------



## Fischknipser (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab Grad auch mal durchgerechnet,uijuijui da kommt ganz schön was zusammen...
Morgen früh geht's ans Wasser

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank


Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der ...


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ist der zweite Fisch ein Barsch ...???


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

... wird die Laune langsam harsch 

Krass, dass Eure Barsche sich offenbar gern stationär angebotene Totköfis reinlöten - bei uns würde da in dieser Hinsicht gar nix gehen (nur mit Wurm und/oder Made ne Chance - oder mit nem heftig animierten Totköfi an Zupf-Posenrute, Spinnsystem, C-Rig etc.).


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ... wird die Laune langsam harsch
> ....



Ne, das gilt für den dritten Barsch


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Krass, dass Eure Barsche sich offenbar gern stationär angebotene Totköfis reinlöten - bei uns würde da in dieser Hinsicht gar nix gehen (nur mit Wurm und/oder Made ne Chance - oder mit nem heftig animierten Totköfi an Zupf-Posenrute, Spinnsystem, C-Rig etc.).


Wir haben hier halt sehr anspruchslose Fisch. Wie die Menschen die hier leben. Ist eben Osten.


----------



## fish4fun (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ne, das gilt für den dritten Barsch



Das sieht ehr nach einem gesundem Mittagsschlaf aus. :q


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fish4fun schrieb:


> Das sieht ehr nach einem gesundem Mittagsschlaf aus. :q


Nene 
Ich angle über Grund und die Strömung kommt auf mich zu (das ist meistens so wenn man vor Anker liegt). Alle 20min muss ich neu auswerfen. Und ich angle mit Fisch, da muss man halt eine Weile warten bevor man anschlägt.

Schöner Licht gerade.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab gerade die Angeln rein geholt. Flott stand wie eine Eins. Nicht abgezogen oder sich irgendwie bemerkbar gemacht. So um die 75.


----------



## Slick (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

bei mir gab es gestern 1 Aal und 2 Bisse die abgezogen sind aber dann losgelassen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab gerade die Angeln rein geholt. Flott stand wie eine Eins. Nicht abgezogen oder sich irgendwie bemerkbar gemacht. So um die 75.



Petri! Schöner Fang.

Ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich kürzlich. Hol an der Regnitz die Grundmontage ein, hängt fest. Ich denk noch, so ein Mist, da ziehts unten ab. 86er Waller. Zuvor kein Ton an der Glocke.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die Petris.
Mal sehen was die Nacht so kommt. Liege wieder an der selben Stelle wie letztes mal. Kann ja nicht nur kleine hier geben.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Zokker, der Aal kann sich doch sehen lassen. #6


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank, 
Ich bin auch mehr als zufrieden.

Kopflampe werde ich wohl nicht brauchen.


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön geschafen. Um 1Uhr eine Strippe und dann nichts mehr. 
Um 4 hat mich dann ein Barsch geweckt. 
9 Grad heute Morgen.
Hab mich jetzt wieder ins tiefere gelegt.


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man muss sich nur einen Kaffee kochen ... schon beißt was. Scheinen mehr tagsüber zu laufen, der ging nämlich gut ab.


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Aal. 
Ich sitze hier mit nee Matchrute,als Köder ne Made,nix beißt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was soll denn da anbeißen?
Petri Dank


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich dachte ... schon wieder?


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens ein paar Köfis...
Mit der anderen Rute Feeder ich,auch nix 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ist tote Hose....
Hier kannste 5 Tage mit Tauwurm sitzen,wenn man dann nen Brassen fängt haste gut gegangen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hut ab ... Bist ein echter Angler. 

Schieß ein paar Bilder


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Verein ist schon gefunden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilder hab ich schon gemacht 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt.


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und hab es bei dir noch was?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö, gab nix mehr. Bin aber schon wieder auf einem See. Frauchen bespaßen. Nur baden und so. Kumpel schleppt gerade, hat eben einen 85 Zander bekommen.


----------



## Fischknipser (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na,so gut möchte ich es auch mal haben .
Jede Menge Seen in der Nähe,ein Boot,mal vernünftige Fische fangen...

Ich habe heute mit 195 g Fisch den 2. PLATZ im Königsangeln gemacht. 
Wir waren mit 11 Leuten.
Es ist ein Schei..  schwieriges Gewässer

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist der Zander. Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Ist von der Kamera abgeknipst.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Glückwunsch zum 2 Platz.


----------



## rippi (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kenne jemanden bei dem im Verein, wurden früher immer extra beim Königsangeln, Königsmakrelen und Königslachse gesetzt. Die Königslachse sollen wohl schon schwer zu fangen gewesen sein, aber die Königsmakrelen konnte man wohl nach 30 Minuten - 1 Stunde nach dem Einsetzen ganz leicht mit Suface-Baits oder einen landing net fangen. 

 @Zokker
 Richte deinen Kollegen bitte ein lautes Petri aus (Also einmal quer über den See brüllen). Einen 85er Zander im Woseriner See ist nicht alltäglich. Schleppt er mit Hard Bait oder Soft Bait?


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mach ich. Er schleppt mit Königsmakrelen.


----------



## rippi (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Mach ich. Er schleppt mit Königsmakrelen.


Also ein Naturköderschlepper, dann sollte er mal Trout Bait ausprobieren. Also eine Forelle am Drachkovitch-System.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Er schleppt mit Königsmakrelen.



War das ernst gemeint? |kopfkrat


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden bei dem im Verein, wurden früher immer extra beim Königsangeln, Königsmakrelen und Königslachse gesetzt. Die Königslachse sollen wohl schon schwer zu fangen gewesen sein, aber die Königsmakrelen konnte man wohl nach 30 Minuten - 1 Stunde nach dem Einsetzen ganz leicht mit Suface-Baits oder einen landing net fangen.
> 
> @Zokker
> Richte deinen Kollegen bitte ein lautes Petri aus (Also einmal quer über den See brüllen). Einen 85er Zander im Woseriner See ist nicht alltäglich. Schleppt er mit Hard Bait oder Soft Bait?



Königslachse beim Wettfischen? Von welchem Stern kommst du den?


----------



## bombe20 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> War das ernst gemeint? |kopfkrat


du weißt doch nicht, in welchen kreisen zokker sich bewegt. vielleicht ist der zanderfänger einem lehnsherren gleich. 



​


----------



## x2it (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



rippi schrieb:


> Also ein Naturköderschlepper, dann sollte er mal Trout Bait ausprobieren. Also eine Forelle am Drachkovitch-System.



Das klingt doch mal nach einer interessanten Idee


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Besser als nur YouTube gucken.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Angelgefährt Basti und ich sitzen seit 14.00 am Vereinstümpel. Erst strömendere Regen, bevor der aufkommende Wind erst unseren Unterstand (Plane an Bäumen und Auto befestigt) und dann einen Baum am anderen Ufer zerrissen hat. Auahauaha... Ausbeute bisher zwei winzige  Rotaugen und immerhin ein 30cm Exemplar (für das Gewässer schon ein Klopper)


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, ganz Harte,

Petri, holt noch was raus. Wollt ihr auch über Nacht bleiben?


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zumindest bis in die Dunkelheit. Hab jetzt an die Fuldastrecke gewechselt. Wurm an der Feeder und eines der kleinen Rotaugen an der Karpfenrute.
Wir haben uns für heute schon vor Wochen verabredet und ich habe extra Urlaub genommen. Da ist daheim bleiben keine Option!


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest bis in die Dunkelheit. Hab jetzt an die Fuldastrecke gewechselt. Wurm an der Feeder und eines der kleinen Rotaugen an der Karpfenrute.
> Wir haben uns für heute schon vor Wochen verabredet und ich habe extra Urlaub genommen. Da ist daheim bleiben keine Option!


#6#6#6#6#6Ich wünsche euch einen fetten Fisch.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sollte Petrus uns hold  sein werde ich berichten #a


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sooo... es wurde zwischendurch noch mal ungemütlich, ansonsten bleibt zu sagen dass ich die Sternstunden nach Regenfällen langsam aber sicher für Gerüchte halte  mein Kumpel hat nen Schnürsenkel und zwei halbstarke Aale gefangen, ich hatte enorm mit Treibgut zu kämpfen und weder das 7cm Rotauge als Köfi noch  meine Würmer, Maden oder Flußkrebsstücke fanden einen Abnehmer. Mit meinem 40gr Hölzl hatte ich zudem kaum eine Schnitte gegen die Strömung obwohl es normalerweise dicke ausreicht. Dennoch geiler Abschluss eines tollen Angeltages


----------



## JottU (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder einen Nachtansitz startet. Vielleicht klappt es ja heute mit einem Aal.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, drücke dir die Daumen.

Morgen Früh will ich Fisch-Fotos sehen.


----------



## Slick (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von heute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Topp, so muß das#6, fettes Petri


----------



## Slick (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum fetten Aal

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri!
Fisch war bei mir heut Nacht Mangelware. Grad mal zwei 15-20er Barsche verirrten sich an meine Ruten.#c
Dafür jede Menge anderes Getier unterwegs. Rehe, Bisamratten,ein Fuchs und massig Fledermäuse. Durch die waren meine Ruten aber auch ständig am wackeln.|uhoh:

Nachti!#h


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen der Barsche dann zur Gewinnung von Fischfetzen genutzt? 

Ansonsten Petri Heil zum fetten Aal!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Top Spot!


----------



## Slick (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank


----------



## Fischknipser (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...und was hat der Top Spot gebracht ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider nur nen knapp 50er 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einen der Barsche dann zur Gewinnung von Fischfetzen genutzt?



Nö, braucht ich nicht. Neben der Angelstelle ist ein "Aquarium, da wimmelt es von Köferfischen. :m


----------



## Fischknipser (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich habe ich nach Jahren einen schönen Hecht gefangen 84 cm.
Ich bin überglücklich,gebissen beim ersten Wurf mit nem 4 Mepps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri. 84 ist schon ein schöner Brocken.


----------



## Fischknipser (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke,heute scheint es der "Heilige" Petri mit mir gut zu meinen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Fischen Fischknipser


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin zu einer kleinen bootstour aufgebrochen. Den ersten Fisch gab's schon während das Boot aufgepumpt wurde. [emoji1] so kann es gerne weitergehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann,Petri zum Hecht,viel Erfolg noch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, hol noch was raus ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rute scharf..mal guggn ob die Zander im MLK heut Bock auf Grundeln haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin geht beim dropshotten mit Wurm was [emoji1] werde jetzt noch ein paar würfe mit gummi machen. Vielleicht geht noch ein zander
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir kam nix mehr  

Ich hoffe bei Bimmelrudi läufts besser und die MLK-Zander sind in Laune #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Kanal ging leider auch nix. 5 Angler da mit insgesamt 10 Ruten und alle abgeschneidert. Dafür steh ich nun 500m vor nem Unfall nun im Stau auf der A2, grad anner Ausfahrt vorbei..geile Sache

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gleich geht's los.
Heute mal Feedern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil und schon was raus? 

Schöne Stelle, kannst ja sogar vom Boot aus Angeln.


----------



## Fischknipser (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke
Ich habe 6 Rotaugen beim stippen gefangen 
Wie kommst du drauf das ich vom Boot aus angeln kann?
Boot....das würde ich mir mal wünschen ,aber dürfen wir nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Plötzen.

Die Planken die da aus dem Boden ragen.


----------



## Stulle (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Endlich habe ich nach Jahren einen schönen Hecht gefangen 84 cm.
> Ich bin überglücklich,gebissen beim ersten Wurf mit nem 4 Mepps
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Hecht. War bestimmt was los an der Rute.

Ich Sitz gerade am Vereins puff soll noch einiges vom Sommerangeln drin sein. Eine kleine hab ich schon. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Stulle,
hat schon Spass gemacht,allerdings mit nem gewaltigen Batzen Glück. 
Da sich bei uns fast nie was tut habe ich gedacht mach mal nen Spinner drauf,dabei habe ich auch das Stahlvorfach weggelassen...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Danke Stulle,
> hat schon Spass gemacht,allerdings mit nem gewaltigen Batzen Glück.
> Da sich bei uns fast nie was tut habe ich gedacht mach mal nen Spinner drauf,dabei habe ich auch das Stahlvorfach weggelassen...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Kenn ich 2er meps und bis 18g rute bei der selben Größe da ging mit die Pumpe [emoji16] 

Ich hab jetzt 2 von den rosa gesellen, und damit das Wochenlimit.  Karpfen ist hier auch aber es regnet und ich will nicht unterm schirm Raus da esse ich erst mal ne Reucherforelle. [emoji491] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was sind rosa Gesellen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Was sind rosa Gesellen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


[emoji1] refos die sind hier bei uns nahezu komplett rosa glänzend

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ahh,ok [emoji106] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So hier ein paar Bilder. Und mein 3. Fisch [emoji58]


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hübsche Handschuhe :q 

Petri


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieso fasst du die Fische mit Handschuhen an?


----------



## Fischknipser (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hab ich mich auch gefragt,kopfkratz

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wieso fasst du die Fische mit Handschuhen an?


Weil ich schwerst allergisch bin gegen Weißfische. Das ist echt kein Vergnügen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was es heutzutage so alles gibt.|kopfkrat
Auf Fischschleim generell, oder nur bei einigen Arten? Oder dochn Gag?#c


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Was es heutzutage so alles gibt.|kopfkrat
> Auf Fischschleim generell, oder nur bei einigen Arten? Oder dochn Gag?#c


Das hab ich schon seit den 80ern besonder schlimm sind Rotaugen usw, Karpfen und Raubfische weniger Meeresfische gar nicht. Und wenn man dann mal Handschuhe in Größe 10 findet kann man nicht wählerisch sein. Die müssen ja auch schnell auf die Hand kommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## anglermeister17 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Stulle: Da hast mich aber jetzt auf etwas gebracht, weil spätestens nach dem 5. Weissfisch einer Session jucken meine Hände auch merklich. Habe dem nur bis jetzt keine große Bedeutung beigemessen. War nicht soo tragisch bis jetzt und ist denke ich nicht so ausgeprägt bei mir, aber ich bin froh, wenn am Ende vom Angeltag die Hände mit reichlich Wasser und Peeling abgerubbelt wurden, dann ist Ruhe. Ich halte das im Auge. Dachte eher bis jetzt es läge am Futter.


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Stulle: Da hast mich aber jetzt auf etwas gebracht, weil spätestens nach dem 5. Weissfisch einer Session jucken meine Hände auch merklich. Habe dem nur bis jetzt keine große Bedeutung beigemessen. War nicht soo tragisch bis jetzt und ist denke ich nicht so ausgeprägt bei mir, aber ich bin froh, wenn am Ende vom Angeltag die Hände mit reichlich Wasser und Peeling abgerubbelt wurden, dann ist Ruhe. Ich halte das im Auge. Dachte eher bis jetzt es läge am Futter.


Versuch mal vorm angeln ein Heuschnupfenmittel zu nehmen. Bei mir hilft das etwas.


----------



## StrikerMS (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon seit den 80ern besonder schlimm sind Rotaugen usw, Karpfen und Raubfische weniger Meeresfische gar nicht. Und wenn man dann mal Handschuhe in Größe 10 findet *kann man nicht wählerisch sein*. Die müssen ja auch schnell auf die Hand kommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wählerisch? Die Dinger sind bombe :q#6


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kenn ne ganze Menge Leute, die auf Weißfische allergisch reagieren. 

im Volksmund nennt man sie auch Carphunters.

Sorry, der musste sein


----------



## Fischknipser (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Sonnenaufgang war schon mal gut,mal sehen ob der Tag heute was bringt....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

so, abflug, neue stelle ausprobiert, traumhaft, direkt gegenüber ein fetter schilfgürtel...joa...so richtig geil abgeschneidert, ja gut, drei krebse...
naja, nicht jeder, usw, am freitag nochma´n versuch an bewährter stelle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon seit den 80ern besonder schlimm sind Rotaugen usw, Karpfen und Raubfische weniger Meeresfische gar nicht. Und wenn man dann mal Handschuhe in Größe 10 findet kann man nicht wählerisch sein. Die müssen ja auch schnell auf die Hand kommen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Größe 10 ?? gibt es doch an jeder Ecke.
Ich brauch Größe 12 , echte Männerhände eben


----------



## Stulle (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Größe 10 ?? gibt es doch an jeder Ecke.
> Ich brauch Größe 12 , echte Männerhände eben


Du meinst Baggerschaufeln!?


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unwetter durch. Auf geht's.


----------



## Slick (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg zokker.


<<<<<<<<fast 24 Grad Wassertemperatur und beißt nichts.


----------



## Fischknipser (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erster Drop Shot Fisch. 
Allerdings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




attackieren sie eher das Blei als den Köder.. ..

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Slik, Petri Fischknipser.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geschätzt knapp 70.


----------



## Fischknipser (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Zokker 
Die auch Petri zum schönen aal

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln abgebrochen. 
Stundenlang nur mini  Barsche meinem Wobbler hinterher.  Dann endlich der erste heftige Biss, und es zerlegt mir doch glatt die Rolle. #q#q#q
Nun habe ich keinen Bock mehr. #d
Morgen wieder.


----------



## Slick (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Fischknipser und zokker


----------



## Stulle (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ans wasser


----------



## Fischknipser (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke auch an Slick und Stulle 
Es sind noch einige geworden,allerdings nur so Babybarsche,könnten gerne was grösser sein....
Ich weiß nicht ob der Haken zu klein oder zu schwer ist,ich finde es waren sehr viele fehlbisse. 
Na ja Übung macht den Meister. 
Ich hoffe om Herbst gibt es grössere Barsche. 
Auf jeden Fall interessant und man kann dort angeln wo ich nie nen Wobbler hinwerfen würde... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Zokker 
Aale scheinen reichlich vertreten zu sein bei euch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> @Zokker
> Aale scheinen reichlich vertreten zu sein bei euch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Da liegst du falsch. Fänger von 2-3 Aale die Nacht sind sehr selten geworden.


----------



## bombe20 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri allen fängern und viel erfolg heute.
ich hatte gestern meinen ersten aal in diesem jahr gefangen, der nicht nur maßig war, sondern auch ordendlich was auf den rippen hatte. momentan befindet er sich im kryoschlaf.
laut meiner standesamtlichen zuteilung darf ich heute ans wasser, wenn ich unseren jüngsten familienzuwachs in den schlaf geschuckelt habe.


----------



## Fischknipser (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri,Bombe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dachfeger (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen ob was geht. Letztes Mal war nur ein Miniaal dran. Dafür hatte ich schon Besuch.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Dachfeger
Traumhaftes Plätzchen hast du da! Ich drücke die Daumen #6


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, hol was raus.
Ich werde mich auch mal verlegen.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Dachfeger (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder heeme. Außer Mücken nüscht gebissen#c
@zocker..dir noch viel Glück.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Hier war auch noch nix.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ein Biss, bis eben. Richtiger Run, wie sich das gehört. Ich schätze mal so knapp 90.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, ich sehe bei Dir fast immer Gründlinge als Köderfische. Habe ich früher auch immer sehr gerne genommen, inzwischen hier fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.

 Sind die bei euch immer noch so zahlreich?

 Petri allen erfolgreichen.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gründlinge, Kaulis, Ukis, alles reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und Tschüss


----------



## Novembermann (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder mal am Mittellandkanal.
Gerade kam diese schöne Schlange an Land. 
Müsste so um 70 haben.


----------



## porscher (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Aal!


----------



## Novembermann (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

58er Zander, auf Barsch, an Pose, im Mittelwasser.
Natürlich kein Riese aber mein erster maßiger dieses Jahr.
Freu mich drüber.


----------



## Novembermann (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben  noch ein Schnürsenkel.
Der Aal von vorhin hat 72 - gut geschätzt. :g


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Novembermann, das kann sich doch schon sehen lassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum sind die Ruten scharf klappert es auch schon...schöner 55er Zander

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie immer auf kopflose Grundel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen.

Bin gerade los. 
Das auch noch.
Erst mal im Kanal bleiben.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War eine gute Entscheidung. Blitz und Donner.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Grundeln sind doch bekloppt.. gehen auf nen Barsch der größer ist wie sie selbst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Bimmelrudi


Ich hab die Angeln drin. Ganz schöner Wellengang.


----------



## Fischknipser (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Zandern ,Bimmel.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stürmisch wars hier auch ganz schön heute. Köfistipperei war recht schwierig bei dem Seitenwind. Grad nochmal nen kurzen Anfasser gehabt, der hat wohl gleich wieder ausgekotzt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jetzt versteh ich auch den begriff "wasserstraße".
schön 'asphaltiert' :m




zokker schrieb:


>


----------



## bombe20 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> jetzt versteh ich auch den begriff "wasserstraße".
> schön 'asphaltiert' :m


ich habe kürzlich gesehen, wie das spritzwasser eines 40tonners einen radfahrer in den straßengraben gefegt hat. die bedingungen waren ähnlich wie auf diesem bild, nur nicht so tief. ausgesehen hat es aber wie ein wasserwerfereinsatz auf dem g20.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab noch nicht mal Knicklichter drin. Bewundere nur den Himmel.


----------



## bombe20 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nicht mal Knicklichter drin. Bewundere nur den Himmel.


hier kommen gerade die backenzähne bei 40° fieber. der kleine ofen liegt gerade auf meinem bauch. ich wünsche dir viel erfolg.


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und ich deinem ofen und dir erfreuliche abkühlung.
40° ist ja 'n hammer


----------



## Upi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wahnsinn Bild zokker!


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, hat schon geholfen. Doppelschlag. 1000de Mücken hier. Ich werde noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker zu den Aalen.
Bei mir war nix mehr, hab 21Uhr eingepackt.


----------



## Slick (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank.

Da waren es schon drei. Die Mücken sind eine Plage.


----------



## bombe20 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Jose
das dass gerade von dir, ob unserer unstimmigkeiten und gelöschter ausfälligkeiten meinerseits in einem anderen thread kommt, ehrt mich sehr.


----------



## Stulle (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mach früh Feierabend und fahr an Teich hab ich mir gedacht, da is bestimmt noch nix los [emoji19]  hab ich gedacht.


----------



## Stulle (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin kein Schneider


----------



## Fischknipser (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Stulle 
Das 2 Bild,ist das ne Mini Schleie?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ist das einzige was in Frage kommt, auch wenn sie so blass waren und im Mittelwasser gebissen hat.


----------



## JottU (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da war ich auch am grübeln. Die Farbgebung irretiert schon stark, so ne blasse hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## JottU (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich Urlaub. Gleich mal einen Versuch starten. Bisher nur meine besten Freunde. |gr:
So nervig wie andernorts wohl die Grundeln.


----------



## bombe20 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach den Unwettern der letzten Tage hat die Saale wieder einen normalen Pegel. Die Brühe ist trüb und der Scheitel scheint noch nicht durch zu sein, es steigt also noch. Bisher habe ich bei solchen Bedingungen keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin gespannt. Die ersten Bisse gab es schon.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden.

@JottU Was sind das für Fische?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich tippe auf Grundel / Waller Hybrid #6


----------



## JottU (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwergwels @Zokker, ein Paket Tauwürmer haben die mich jetzt schon gekostet.


----------



## JottU (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na also, Aal ist auch da.


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri#6


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ja noch viel Regen  und Gewitter angesagt, aber wer weiß?
Hab mir eine Wettervorhersage mit schönem Wetter ausgesucht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann hoffe ich das du ein paar Schlängler überlistest 
Die letzte Spinntour hat ein Kollege auch einen Aal gefangen. Gebissen auf einen kleinen aromatisierten Gummi - das war der Knaller.


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich das du ein paar Schlängler überlistest
> Die letzte Spinntour hat ein Kollege auch einen Aal gefangen. Gebissen auf einen kleinen aromatisierten Gummi - das war der Knaller.


Hatte ich auch schon. Auf nen kleinen Lieblingsköder. Müßte knapp über einem Meter gewesen sein der Aal. Hab ich damals sogar hier irgendwo gepostet. Kollege hatte inzwischen sogar schon 2 mal nen Aal drann beim gufieren. Die Holländischen Aale mögen scheinbar gerne Gummifische 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon. Auf nen kleinen Lieblingsköder. Müßte knapp über einem Meter gewesen sein der Aal. Hab ich damals sogar hier irgendwo gepostet. Kollege hatte inzwischen sogar schon 2 mal nen Aal drann beim gufieren. Die Holländischen Aale mögen scheinbar gerne Gummifische


Sehr geil #6
Was würde ich dafür geben, diese Erfahrung auch erleben zu dürfen 

Der Kollege wurde von uns spaßeshalbar direkt nieder gemacht, wie er es denn wagen könne, in den Niederlanden auf Aal (Paling) zu fischen. :q


----------



## Spiker86 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Sehr geil #6
> Was würde ich dafür geben, diese Erfahrung auch erleben zu dürfen
> 
> Der Kollege wurde von uns spaßeshalbar direkt nieder gemacht, wie er es denn wagen könne, in den Niederlanden auf Aal (Paling) zu fischen. :q



Die Erfahrung einen Aal auf Gummi zu fangen ist das eine..
Aber ich werd unsere Gesichter nicht vergessen als wir sahen 
Das es ein Aal war am Ende der Schnur


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung einen Aal auf Gummi zu fangen ist das eine..
> Aber ich werd unsere Gesichter nicht vergessen als wir sahen
> Das es ein Aal war am Ende der Schnur


Ich hatte unsere Situation auch gleich mit dem Handy gefilmt, kann ich dir gerne am Wasser mal zeigen. Wir hatten echt gut zu lachen. Vor allem das Gesicht und die Reaktion des Fängers waren göttlich.


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab das Bild gefunden.







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich vermute mal aus dem Tunnel links, der sehr schwer zu bewerfen ist? 

Schon schlimm, wenn man halb Holland kennt :q


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jepp genau aus dem Tunnel [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soderla. Soeben bin ich ins Dschungelcamp eingezogen. Schön hier. Aber schwüüüül 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gewitter


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ging ja schnell. Keine Stunde hier. Erster Fisch. 69 cm. Gewicht keine Ahnung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz
Petri Franz

@zokker
Petri Heil zokker 
Danach geht's los. [emoji6]


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen.

Bis jetzt volles Programm gehabt. 
1.5h gesenkt.
5km gegen 1.2m Welle angestammpft, bin schön nass geworden.
In der geschützten Ecke angekommen, Anker alle drin gehabt, zieht ein Gewitter auf. Anker alle wieder rein und dicht unter Land gefahren. 
1 Gewitter ist duch, jetzt zieht das nächste auf.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier jetzt auch Regen bei 28 Grad Lufttemperatur. Tut gut [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz.

Ich hab noch keine Angel drin.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sturmbön, es kommt alles wieder zurück.


----------



## rippi (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist perfektes Angelwetter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Die letzte Spinntour hat ein Kollege auch einen Aal gefangen. Gebissen auf einen kleinen aromatisierten Gummi - das war der Knaller.



Hatte auch ein Aal (89cm) auf Gummi gefangen vor drei Jahren...
Es war im Urlaub, da habe ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt...

#h


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach nochmal verlegen (Wind hat gedreht), sind die Angeln jetzt drin. Muss nun auf der unbeliebten Seite angeln.


----------



## Fischknipser (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann Petri allen,die am Wasser sind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bayern meldet Fisch. Jetzt schon die dritte Aktion. Alles auf 24er Boilies. Die sind so ca. 4 Jahre alt und fangen immer noch ausgezeichnet. [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal ein Fettes Petri aus Dortmund nach Bayern #6#6#6...
Weiter so...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Bayern meldet Fisch. Jetzt schon die dritte Aktion. Alles auf 24er Boilies. Die sind so ca. 4 Jahre alt und fangen immer noch ausgezeichnet.



Ich hab aktuell 3 Jahre alte Boilies von Successful Baits (Krill Black Pepper und Nasty Shrimp) im Einsatz. Beide Sorten laufen perfekt. #6


----------



## shafty262 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern. Hier bei uns wirds gerade richtig duster.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte auf einer Rute einen Schneemann dran. Den hab ich jetzt runtergemacht und an die Rute ebenfalls einen weißen 24er montiert. 

Mal gucken was die Nacht noch bringt bis jetzt läuft es ganz gut.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz[emoji106] läuft ja.

Petri Heil Fischknipser

Bei mir sind die Mücken aktiv geworden.


----------



## Fischknipser (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Passt es hier grad rein,ich bin ja live am Wasser.
Ich angele gerade mit Boilies,schon 2mal ist mein Einhängebissanzeiger hoch gegangen und das war es.
Wenn.ich dann die Montage rein hole ist der Boilie weg.
Ich finde die Boiloes sind recht weich,ist das richtig so?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie schwer ist dein Blei?


----------



## Fischknipser (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

80 g Entfernung ziemlich genau 40 m

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sollte reichen.
Boilies müssen nicht steinhart sein. 
Sonst musst du mal mit der Mundschnur rumexperimentieren, kürzer machen.


----------



## Fischknipser (3. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles klar ich teste 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier passiert rein gar nix. Schön Windstill ist es. Windfinder sagt zZ 43 km/h Windbön an. [emoji54] 
Feuerwerk gab es auch schon.


----------



## zokker (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 sind es schon geworden, wenn auch keine Grossen.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mich hat eben ein Schnurschwimmer geweckt. Denke in der Morgendämmerung geht schon noch was. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Schlangen.
Bei mir gab es den ersten Schneider-Abend der Saison. Zugegeben, ich hatte nicht wirklich den Elan was zu fangen, hauptsache mit ein paar Leuten chillig am Wasser. Demnach wenige Spots. Aber Bisse gab es einige und diverse kleine bis mittlere Barsche sind meist beim rausheben abgefallen. 
Ein kleiner Friedfisch - halb so groß wie ein Jig - hing noch


----------



## schuppensammler (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Petri zu den Schlangen.
> Bei mir gab es den ersten Schneider-Abend der Saison. Zugegeben, ich hatte nicht wirklich den Elan was zu fangen, hauptsache mit ein paar Leuten chillig am Wasser. Demnach wenige Spots. Aber Bisse gab es einige und diverse kleine bis mittlere Barsche sind meist beim rausheben abgefallen.
> Ein kleiner Friedfisch - halb so groß wie ein Jig - hing noch



Also doch kein Schneider :q hast ja was gefangen ^^ bei mir gabs gestern genau 1 Biss und da war n 51er aal dran :m


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ging nach dem Schnurschwimmer mitten in der Nacht nix mehr, bin mittlerweile wieder im Büro. 

Aber 2 schöne Fische gefangen und eine Nacht unter freiem Himmel - war ein schöner Ausflug


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiles Bild #6


----------



## zokker (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend, zu windig.


----------



## Slick (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden.#6#6#6


----------



## JottU (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angelplatz eingerichtet. Kann los gehen.


----------



## Novembermann (4. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin am Mittellandkanal auf Aal und Zander. 9Noch nix passiert.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf geht's.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab auf Karpfen ausgelegt. Toller Angelplatz, hoffentlich gibt's auch Fisch hier [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, das sieht ja richtig toll aus.[emoji106] 

Meine Angeln sind auch scharf.


----------



## StrikerMS (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht top aus bei euch beiden!#6
Wir haben heute in bester Manier geschneidert! Wetter war auch vielversprechend. Ging dann aber komplett durchnässt, incl. Angelausrüstung, nach hause. Da weiss man was morgen ansteht! |evil: 'Wünsch euch mehr Erfolg als uns! :a


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



StrikerMS schrieb:


> ... Da weiss man was morgen ansteht! ...



Danke dir

Und was seht nun morgen an?

Am besten ist doch, morgen alles am Wasser trocken werden zu lassen.


----------



## StrikerMS (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau das hat meine Freundin auch gemeint.:m
Ich bin da noch etwas skeptisch, weil ich die schlepperei hab |supergri


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Frauen haben immer recht.[emoji4]


----------



## StrikerMS (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jau, bin ja schon unterwegs zum köderautomaten. Und köfis sind auch schon am ausfrieren.#c|supergri


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## Franz_16 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also schön ist es hier wirklich. Absolute Ruhe hier. Tolle Stimmung und bis jetzt keine Fische [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schee isch!


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schön.
Hier ist es etwas windige


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

awwr au scheee...


----------



## Jose (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> awwr au scheee...




hattu mich erschreckt - ich dachte schon du wärst angelnd im 2erkajak unterwegs, du federchen |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz kuriose grade.
2 Angeln drinnen und ich grabbel mir gerade den 3 Köfi aus dem Setzkescher. Kommt doch eine Pose direkt am Setzkescher vorbei und taucht unterm Boot durch. Ich hab ihn aber bekommen.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mecklenburg meldet: 2ter Aal. ~85


----------



## Slick (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

Bei mir gibt's nichts ausser Grundeln.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (5. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Erste






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und Danke Slick

Ich schau mal in den Eimer. 2 Untermassige gab es auch noch. Haken gebunden, Boot gewendet ( Wind hat aufgefrischt. Ich hab voll zu tun.


----------



## Slick (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker 

Bei mir ist wieder Ruhe,mal schauen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir läuft es noch. Ist wieder ein schöner dazu gekommen.


----------



## spike999 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft bei dir,was Zokker...Petri Heil #6

bei dem Anblick hält es mich nicht zu Hause,bin zwar grad vom grillen gekommen aber jetzt geht es doch nochmal für 3 Stunden los...


----------



## zokker (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn Petri Heil. Nach 1.5h Pause, gerade wieder einen gezogen.


----------



## spike999 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nicht nur die Mücken beißen ...


----------



## zokker (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri, das sieht doch gut aus.


 Habe um 4:45 den letzten bekommen, es war schon ziemlich hell. Alle Aale haben in 1m tiefe und flacher gebissen. 8 dürfen mit, 3 sind zurückgegangen und 2 Bisse hatte ich auch noch. Solch eine Aalnacht hatte ich schon sehr lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Fischknipser (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker und Spike das sieht ja super bei euch aus.

Ich werde heute an einem kommerziellen Gewässer mal den Nachwuchs zum angeln bewegen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Fischknipster, was du da machst ist sehr vorbildlich.

Bin sehr unsanft wachgeschaukelt worden. Habe mich erst mal in eine ruhige Ecke verdrückt. Gibt noch Kaffee und Kuchen, klar Schiff machen und dann geht es ab nach hause.


----------



## Slick (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Bei mir ging nichts mehr.


----------



## bombe20 (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin gerade an der thüringer Werra. Neben unzähligen Döbeln, gab es bisher nur eine lausige Bachforelle mit 33cm. Ich werde mich gleich noch mal los machen für ein paar Würfe. Danach werden Klamotten gepackt und es geht ab nach Hause.
Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut mal n neues Gewässer und direkt n schönen Döbel erwischt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf am MLK, mal schauen ob was geht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander gab es bisher nicht, dafür grad nen 92er Ofenrohr mit knapp 4pfd.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri, was für`n Monster und immer noch nicht blank ...

-warum kann ich hier nicht "blank" klein schreiben?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dank dir Zokker, war auch mehr wie überrascht über den Burschen. Kommt auch nicht so oft im Kanal vor, aber Vollmondnächte waren schon immer gut für die dicken Jungs.
Hab dann gegen Mitternacht eingepackt, kam nüscht mehr.

Nen richtgen Blankaal hatte ich eigentlich noch nie am Band, liegt aber wohl eher daran das ich fast alle Großaale bisher nur in abgeschlossene stehenden Gewässer gefangen habe.


----------



## Fischknipser (7. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Letzter Versuch vorm Urlaub nen Aal zu überlisten. 
Eine Rute mit Köfi,eine mit Wurm
Hab mir mal schon ewig nicht mehr beangelte Stelle freigelegt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück. Hatte auch ne Rute mit Köfi und Wurm draußen....aber schon seit 19 Uhr. Nichts...nicht ein Zupfer.


----------



## Fischknipser (7. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt gab es nen kleinen Barsch und nen kleinen Brassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil euch beiden.[emoji106]


----------



## Brachsenfan (8. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den schönen Fängen!
Ich hab im Moment leider Zwangspause, da mein Auto zur Reparatur ist. 
Halt pünktlich zum lang ersehnten Urlaub, kommt so ein doofer Unfall dazwischen.:c
Hoffentlich hab ichs bis zum WE wieder!


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werde heute Nacht mein schönes warmes Bett mal wieder gegen eine Liege tauschen. Hab's mir wieder im Schilf bequem gemacht. Wenn der Wetterbericht recht hat fängt es jeden Moment an zu regnen aber was soll's.. . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, zu essen haste ja.

Wie sieht es mit Mücken aus?


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja. Mücken gibt's reichlich. Aber die stören mich nicht sonderlich. Ich reagiere normalerweise kaum auf Mückenstiche. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile ein ganz ansehnliches Gewitter über mir. Mal gucken, was das noch gibt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (10. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ein ganz ansehnliches Gewitter über mir. Mal gucken, was das noch gibt.



Hast Du die Nacht gut rumgebracht? Hat ja laut Nachrichten doch einigen Schaden in Deinem Gäu gegeben....


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja. Ich hab die Nacht zu Hause verbracht [emoji1] 
Ich hab voererst alles ausser die Ruten ins Auto gepackt und erstmal abgewartet. Bis ca. 23.30 wurde es dann immer heftiger, dann hab ich die Ruten rausgedreht und bin heim. Gegen 1 Uhr war der Spuk dann vorbei.

An einem Wochenende hätte ich das Gewitter einfach im Auto ausgesessen. Aber in der Arbeitswoche brauch ich meinen Schlaf, muss ja am nächsten Morgen wieder im Büro sein. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wobbler68 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Büroschlaf ist auch weit verbreitet,soll sogar ansteckend sein.


----------



## Welpi (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Regen macht grad mal Pause, und der erste Karpfen war auch schon da...schau ma mal, wie die Nacht wird...


----------



## plattfisch56 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schaut aus wie Deutensee ?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Welpi
das sieht sehr schön aus! Lass mal hören, ob noch was geht! 

Bei uns 13°C und Regen - Hochsommer, halt  

Hab heute nochmal nachgefüttert und werde vllt. am Sonntag Nacht nochmal gehen.


----------



## Welpi (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Schaut aus wie Deutensee ?


Bingo [emoji6]


----------



## Welpi (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Welpi
> das sieht sehr schön aus! Lass mal hören, ob noch was geht!
> 
> Bei uns 13°C und Regen - Hochsommer, halt
> ...


Hier auch 12 Grad und momentan schüttets wieder...bis jetzt drei Karpfen mit 16, 14 und 12 Pfund. Jetzt sind die Wallerruten scharf...


----------



## zokker (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, das sieht ja lecker aus.

Petri, und ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Angler2097 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich krieg Hunger :q


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (11. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sitzen am RHK, der Regen ist weg, Wasser spiegelglatt. Bewegung gibt es reichlich, aber nur zaghafte Zupfer. Es spricht nichts gegen einen Fisch jetzt.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Ich probiere heute mein Glück nochmal. Zielfisch Karpfen.[emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ausm Wasser fotografieren ;-) 

Good luck!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ausm Wasser fotografieren ;-)
> 
> Good luck!



Nee, nee, das Foto hat der Karpfen geschossen. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Rute fische ich gerade aus raus auf ca. 70m vor einer kleinen Insel. Direkt an der Kante von der Insel zum Freiwasser. Dort ist aktuell zwar nicht vorgefüttert, ist aber tagsüber immer für einen Fisch gut.

Als Köder habe ich einen halben 24er Kokos Boilie und einen halben Birdfood Popup an einer saftey Clip Montage. 

Da der Grund dort teilweise recht steinig ist habe ich noch 2 Rutenlängen 0.50er Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet. 

Bin gespannt ob das was kommt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück Franz


----------



## Welpi (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz: Die Montage sieht gut aus..[emoji106]  Halt uns auf dem Laufenden

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die zweite Rute habe ich direkt vorm Schilfgürtel am Ufer in nur 15m Entfernung platziert. Die Stelle ist bislang unbefischt. Ich habe aber dort bereits 2 Mal vorgefüttert und bin sehr gespannt ob da was kommt. 

In der Hoffnung auf einen schnellen Fisch habe ich dort einen pellet mit einem weißen Popup abgelegt und zusätzlich ein paar kleine vorgeweichte Pellets im PVA netz mit auf die Reise geschickt. Wenn da aber die nächste Stunde nix kommt leg ich einen Boilie hin.

An dieser Rute fische ich eine inline Montage. Ps. Gerade als ich das getippt habe gab's den ersten Fisch. Gleich mehr dazu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Während ich gerade den vorherigen Beitrag getippt habe gab es einen Biss auf der Distanz Rute. Kein Vollrun sondern langsames abziehen gefolgt von einem Fallbiss. Als ich die Rute aufnahm kam der Fisch direkt an die Oberfläche. Dann das altbekannte Spiel relativ problemloses ranpumpen und vor den Füßen dann die Explosion. Spätestens jetzt war klar dass es ein Graser sein musste. Der Drill zog sich ganz schön in die Länge. Aber der Haken saß bombig und so konnte ich den ersten Fisch des Angeltrips sicher Landen. War jetzt kein sooooo schlechter [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

das geht aber fix - Petri Heil!


----------



## Welpi (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Coole Sache, Petri!!


----------



## hanzz (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja Petri Franz.
 Schöner Fisch.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, ging ja fix


----------



## Slick (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben wieder ein Biss auf der weiten Rute. Hab nicht schlecht geschaut als da ein Hecht rauskam. Dem haben die Boilies auch geschmeckt [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

er nur wieder - Hecht auf Boilies fangen..

Petri!!!


----------



## ulli1958m (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

_*Cool....dickes Petri *_#6

#h


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tag der Exoten. 40cm Döbel in einer Kiesgrube auf Boilie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"Mischbesatz" ;-))))


----------



## Stulle (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft nicht so !


----------



## Stulle (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Während ich gerade den vorherigen Beitrag getippt habe gab es einen Biss auf der Distanz Rute. Kein Vollrun sondern langsames abziehen gefolgt von einem Fallbiss. Als ich die Rute aufnahm kam der Fisch direkt an die Oberfläche. Dann das altbekannte Spiel relativ problemloses ranpumpen und vor den Füßen dann die Explosion. Spätestens jetzt war klar dass es ein Graser sein musste. Der Drill zog sich ganz schön in die Länge. Aber der Haken saß bombig und so konnte ich den ersten Fisch des Angeltrips sicher Landen. War jetzt kein sooooo schlechter [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri


----------



## Tom Bombadil (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz - ich gaub's nicht, Hecht und Döbel auf Boilies.
Neustart der Matrix in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ....
/tom


----------



## Franz_16 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Beide Ruten nochmal neu gelegt. Kleinster Köder im Rennen ist ein 24mm Kokos Boilie auf der ufernahen Rute auf der bislang noch gar nichts kam. Auf der Distanz Rute vertrau ich auf meinen Schneemann der mir ja heute Abend schon 3 Fische gebracht hat. Matte, kescher, kopflampe usw. Ist alles griffbereit. Die Nacht kann kommen.

Sounderbox lass ich heute aus. Da erschreck ich immer so [emoji1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz, kurioser geht`s ja gar nicht mehr ... vielleicht ja noch ein Aal ...


Petri Heil Stulle


----------



## Stulle (13. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab mich entschneidert.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend. Um 4.40 hatte ich mal eine Aktion auf der ufernahen Rute. Hing aber nicht. Sonst eine ereignislose Nacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens draussen und (hoffentlich) gut geschlafen...


----------



## Stulle (14. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns auch viel Kleinkram


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin - ein bisschen Räucherfisch ;-)


----------



## Matthias K. (14. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habt ihr bei Aal nicht 45 cm Mindestmaß?

mfG Matthias


----------



## Stulle (14. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

35  in der gegend. Einige konnte ich guten gewissens zurück setzen, 2 musste ich. Aber blutende maßige fische nehm ich schon mit #t


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Ich probiere es heute mal auf Karpfen. Ein schöner Schuppi wäre recht. Boardie basspsycho hockt 100m weiter [emoji1] der probiert es auf Graser. Hoffentlich geht was. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hats nur Hechte, Döbel und Graser - nix mit Karpfen..
;-)))


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Der erste Graser ist gefangen. [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Scheint ja zu laufen #6


----------



## zokker (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, ist ja traumhaft euer See.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja. Hier kann man's schon aushalten [emoji1] 

Hab die Ruten jetzt für die Nacht bereit gemacht. Mal schauen ob noch ein Karpfen geht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So. Der erste Graser ist gefangen. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kleiner als Deiner - sag Patrick Gruß von mir, er soll sich gefälligst anstrengen ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe bisher auch schöne Bisse zu verzeichnen. Allerdings zotteln mir die Fische jedes mal den Wurm das Vorfach hoch. Da hat wohl jemand illegale Substanzen in der Saale entsorgt. #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> So. Der erste Graser ist gefangen. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und dann auch noch so ein wirklich makelloser,top [emoji106]


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab eben die Ruten nochmal neu gelegt. Beide jetzt direkt an der schilfkante. Vielleicht bringt das den Erfolg. Am gegenüberliegenden Truppenübungsplatz wollen sie es heute auch mal wieder wissen. Bin jetzt schon 2 Mal von Gefechtsfeuer aufgewacht. Keine Ahnung mit was die da rumballern,  auf jeden Fall kracht es höllisch. Hoffe die machen bald Feierabend. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da isser [emoji1] freue mich über einen schönen Schuppi. Jetzt ist leider Feierabend, Büro wartet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doch noch erwischt - Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da isser [emoji1] freue mich über einen schönen Schuppi. Jetzt ist leider Feierabend, Büro wartet.


Fettes Petri!
Und du bist komplett Irre, nach einer Nacht am Wasser bin ich zu nix zu gebrauchen. Chapeau!


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Wochenende ists schon bequemer klar. Dafür hat man unter der Woche seine Ruhe. 

Einzupacken wenn der See im ersten Morgenlicht sich von seiner schönsten Seite zeigt erzeugt manchmal schon etwas Wehmut


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Da isser [emoji1] freue mich über einen schönen Schuppi. Jetzt ist leider Feierabend, Büro wartet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri Heil, das Bild hat was #6


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz.

Heute bin ich mal los.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, Zokker  

Ist das noch der Anfahrtsweg oder schon dein Angelplatz heute?


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö, sind noch so 15km.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann wünsche ich mal gute Fahrt und halte uns auf dem Laufenden  #6


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na, mach ich doch immer.


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz.

@zokker
So ne geile Landschaft.
Sobald ich n Wohnmobil hab, wird die Gegend erkundet.
Viel Erfolg heut


----------



## JottU (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live vom Wasser ist noch nicht, aber der Esel ist gepackt.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Jottu
Cooles Gefährt - das hat Stil  

Drücke die Daumen, dass auch was beißen will #6


----------



## jigga1986 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Etwas viel zeug für einen Zweirad

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke und Petri Heil an alle.
Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## JottU (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angekommen, aber ohne Motor wäre das nicht drin.


----------



## schuppensammler (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

noch ne Stunde arbeiten und dann geht´s auch ans Wasser mit Leber und Hühnerherzen ^^


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibt gleich was aufs Dach und es soll bis Mitternacht pladdern.


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es schüttet wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn ich mir die Seerosenfelder angucke an denen Zokker dekadentst vorbei zu seinem Top Secret Angelplatz zuckelt durchfährt mich ein zartes Gefühl von kameradschaftlichem Neid  Zieh ein paar dicke Schlangen raus!


----------



## bombe20 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Es schüttet wie aus Eimern.


wenigstens zieht dieses regengebiet ab. als wir vor einigen wochen in deiner gegend den urlaub verbrachten, kreiste ein ähnlich großes über uns für geschlagene zwei tage.

hol was raus! ich freue mich immer über deine fangbilder.
selbst hatte ich gestern nur 6 welse bis ca. 45cm und eine fledermaus. es läuft zäh an der saale. |gr:


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. Bis jetzt noch nix. Aber Mücken, ich werde noch wahnsinnig. 200-300 Leichen  liege hier bestimmt schon rum.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke euch. Bis jetzt noch nix. Aber Mücken, ich werde noch wahnsinnig. 200-300 Leichen  liege hier bestimmt schon rum.



Falls es mit den Fischen nicht klappen sollte:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7WBCG70a5I


----------



## Kochtopf (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke euch. Bis jetzt noch nix. Aber Mücken, ich werde noch wahnsinnig. 200-300 Leichen  liege hier bestimmt schon rum.



Dann lohnt sich fast schon anfüttern mit den Mücken


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hör bloß auf. Mücken sind jetzt weniger geworden. Muss bloß noch die auf den Boot alle tot hauen. Hab gerade einen Biss, der spielt aber nur rum. Ganz beschixxenes Netz hier E und 1-2 Balken.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker, noch kein Aal?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hatte doch gerade ein Biss gehabt, kämpft bestimmt noch ...
Viel Erfolg noch zokker...


----------



## phirania (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz beschixxenes Netz hier E und 1-2 Balken.

Liegt bestimmt an den ganzen Mücken....
Viel Glück noch.:m


----------



## zokker (17. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein hat ich. Der war bloß bißchen lüd. War der zweite Biss, der erste hat mir den Fisch geklaut.


----------



## JottU (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist ausser zwergwels heute mal gar nichts los. Liegts am Wetter? Sitze noch im T -Shirt. #h


----------



## zokker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier geht auch nix. 
Vogelfutter.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich dachte , das wird wohl nix mehr. Schöner Run im flachen Wasser und es ist schon gut hell. ü80


----------



## zokker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri #6 !!!
Du verdienst die Aalkrone hier im Board ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Aal ist ein Brocken - Petri!


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ha... da hat der zokker doch noch einen rausgekitzelt.. und was für einen schönen #6 Petri Heil!


----------



## zokker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. 2 Barsche haben sich auch schon wieder das Leben genommen.
So sieht's in der Kajüte, in jeder Ecke aus und ab und zu summt es immer noch.


----------



## Dachfeger (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri @zocker.
Wir wollen morgen Nachmittag mal wieder an die Elbe. Vielleicht fange ich ja meinen ersten vernünftigen Aal.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, schön das es euch gefällt.

Heimfahrt, soll in einer h regnen.

Biber am tag, sind auch nicht so oft.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder ne Runde feedern an der Elbe...ersten 2 Bisse=Grundeln, 3. Biss war nen Biss auf nem Biss, siehe Bild 1, 4. Biss nen abgerissenes Geflechtvorfach (nicht meins^^).
Mal guggn ob es auch noch Brassen gibt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alle Plagegeister am Platz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Alle Plagegeister am Platz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barsche Grundeln Krabben alte Vorfächer, das quartet is komplet |bla::m


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dranbleiben Bimmelrudi, die Brassen kommen schon noch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

genauuuu- durchhalten


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mach ich Thomas, Grundeln und Krabben tun das Gleiche. Mittlerweile gefühlte 100 Grundeln (hab bei 60 aufgehört zu zählen), 13 Wollis (davon 7 auf bereits gehakte Grundel) und 2 Barsche. Von Güstern und Brassen keine Spur. Bahnwechsel oder gar mitten in die Strömung auch keine Veränderung.
So langsam kann ich die Rheinangler verstehen...ich glaub ich hol mal meine Whip raus und zuck mir paar Ukis für nachher am MLK

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grundeln schmecken!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir nicht aber den Zandern und Aalen definitiv


Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mach ich Thomas, Grundeln und Krabben tun das Gleiche. Mittlerweile gefühlte 100 Grundeln (hab bei 60 aufgehört zu zählen), 13 Wollis (davon 7 auf bereits gehakte Grundel) und 2 Barsche.* Von Güstern und Brassen keine Spur. *Bahnwechsel oder gar mitten in die Strömung auch keine Veränderung.
> So langsam kann ich die Rheinangler verstehen...ich glaub ich hol mal meine Whip raus und zuck mir paar Ukis für nachher am MLK
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Die sind bestimmt alle bei uns. Wegen dehnen kann man hier nicht mit Wurm angeln.

Petri Heil, hol noch raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha, vor nem halben Jahr ging das noch super hier mit den Brassen. Muß mir wohl nen neues Gewässer zum Feedern suchen...ist ja nicht mehr feierlich.

Immerhin klappt das noch prima mit der Whip nen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt, Ukis, Döbel, Plötzen..alles dabei
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn schauen wir mal ob was am Kanal geht, Ruten sind schonmal scharf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StrikerMS (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Holla, das nenn ich mal ne köderfisch ausbeute!#6 
Wir kommen gerade vom mlk und total Tote Hose.
Der Spot lief bestens bis vor ein paar Wochen und seit dem gar nix mehr. Zeit für nen Umbruch :q


----------



## plattfisch56 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke euch. 2 Barsche haben sich auch schon wieder das Leben genommen.
> So sieht's in der Kajüte, in jeder Ecke aus und ab und zu summt es immer noch.


Vielleicht liegt das an dem Alkoholfreien von Erdinger?
 Trink mal was Gescheits .


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin los, heute mal ohne Regen, aber viel Wind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus Zokker, will nachher auch nochmal los.
Gestern hats nur noch geschifft, kam nix.

Heute ist zwar windig, aber kein Regen und steigender Luftdruck..hoffe da geht was.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute keine Lust zum MLK, von daher gleich um die Ecke an einem meiner Stammgewässer.
Ruten sind scharf, mal schauen ob was geht...war gute 2 Monate nicht mehr hier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Gewehre sind geladen [emoji1] 

Hatte eben schon einen kleinen Giebel, leider kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen. Bin zuversichtlich dass da heute was kommt. Bedingungen sind gut. 22 Grad. Leichter Westwind. Traumhaft hier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kriegst bestimmt wieder nen Boiliehecht [emoji2] 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil euch beiden.
Auf was gehst du Bimmelrudi.

Hier ist eine steife Brise.
Der Aal gestern hatte 85cm.
Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich versuchs auf Zander und Aal, wobei ich mir bei Aal keine großen Hoffnungen hier mache. Gut 2 Jahre her als ich den letzten hier hatte. Dafür waren es immer richtig gute ab 85 aufwärts...gehen hier nur auf 10-15cm lange Giebel & Rotfedern. Tauwurm macht kein Sinn bei den Massen an Giebeln und Schuppis (gibt keine Spiegler hier, Gewässer viel zu flach dafür).
Zander sind drin, wenn auch nicht zahlreich. Konnte letztes Jahr allerdings 2 82er hier rausholen in nichtmal 60cm Wassertiefe.
Mal schauen ob sie Bock haben.

Schöne Räucherschlange

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, auch die Gewässer müssen ab und zu mal getestet werden. ( ich mach das immer im Frühjahr)
Vieleicht beißt ja ein, vor 2 Jahren 85er Aal an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

uuui zokker, das sieht aber echt nicht (so) gemütlich aus (wie bei Franz)-....


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> uuui zokker, das sieht aber echt nicht (so) gemütlich aus (wie bei Franz)-....


Was wisst machen? Nachts wird es eh dunkler wie draußen.

Starke Strömung hab ich. Kann nur mit Blei auf Grund angeln. Ich müsst eigentlich im Mittelwasser fischen.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fangmeldung. 84er Graser auf Pellet und Popup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder größer als bei Patrick ;-)) Grüß ihn schön ;-))


----------



## wilhelm (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann, Petri zum schönen Fisch.


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schönes Tier.

Ich werde mich noch mal verlegen. Wind hat abgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo, nu siehts auch bei Dir gemütlich aus


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber ist frisch. Hab schon Mütze auf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jo, nu siehts auch bei Dir gemütlich aus


Schönwetterangler [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Apropos schön...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf einen 16er Pellet und einen weißen Popup gab es eben diesen Burschen. [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich schmeiss mich wech - Franz angelt sich quer durch den gesamten Besatz ;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, schon 2 ordentliche Fische heute. Beide kamen an meiner Futterstelle direkt an der Schilfkante, ich werfe da keine 10m aus [emoji1] . Habe dort jetzt 5 Mal  gefüttert und jetzt scheint die Stelle zu laufen. Bin mehr als zufrieden für heute. Hab jetzt nochmal neu ausgelegt 24mm Boilies als Bodenköder. Go Big or go home [emoji1] 

Die Jungs haben Recht. Es ist saukalt heute. Hab mich schon im Schlafsack eingemummelt. Ich steh erst wieder auf wenn es piept [emoji1] 

Meine Kopflampe geht nicht, das wird lustig wenn was beißt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Meine Kopflampe geht nicht, das wird lustig wenn was beißt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


was einen nicht umbringt...
:q:q:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Notfalls 2 Knickis inne Nase.

Petri Franz, hier geht noch nüscht

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri, hast ja bald alles durch.
Willst du meine Reservelampe haben?

Die Mücken kommen schon wieder, heute ist aber windiger.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Puhh das war ein kurzer Schlaf. Eben kam ein schöner Spiegler. Wieder auf der ufernahen Rute. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ... ein Karpfen??? Na, das ja mal ein Ding.

Ich hatte einen Biss, hat aber wieder los gelassen.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stundenlang nix und dann innerhalb von 10min. Sind zwar keine Riesen, aber 60 haben sie.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wahnsinn  |bigeyes

Petri Zokker


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker zockt die Aale ab ;-))


----------



## zokker (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.

Volles Programm gehabt, Bisse ohne Ende.  5 Stück hatte ich noch ( und bestimmt noch 6-7 Bisse ), einer davon hatte aber nur mein Mindesmaß. Die Aale beißen schon wie im Oktober, nur Miniköfis und sehr vorsichtig. Große Köfis werden nur durchgegnatscht. 
Hatte in der Ecke nur sehr bescheidenes Netz, konnte nicht mehr Posten. Liege jetzt wieder im tiefen Wasser. Eben beim schreiben gab es einen Barsch.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was einen nicht umbringt...
> :q:q:q


Na ... Franz meldet sich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin schon wieder daheim. Hab gegen 6 Uhr eingepackt  
Nach dem 16 Pfd. Spiegler kam nichts mehr!


----------



## zokker (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine Aufpasser-Möwe ist wieder da. Die war schon öfter da (weiß nicht ob es immer die selbe ist). Hält sich immer bei einem Flott auf. Hat auch schon den einen oder anderen Fisch bekommen. 
Die verbindet aber Flott mit Fisch. 
Nicht dumm. Ich muss ihr bloß noch beibringen das sie meldet wenn's untergeht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@Franz du musst dich doch melden ... wir machen uns Sorgen[emoji54]


----------



## zokker (20. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt.


----------



## Fischknipser (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ganz live,habe aber kein INet
am See.
Ich war vom 3.30 bis gerade eben am Balaton.
Leider ist es nur ein kleiner Wels geworden.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile Kulisse und Fisch gefangen.
Petri
Was willste mehr ?

Ich hock auf Maloche [emoji6]


----------



## Fischknipser (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab einen alten Bekannten hier getroffen(vor 18 Jahren bei ihm gewesen),heute Nachmittag geht's mit dem srgelboot auf Zander,freu mich wie Bolle

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Geile Kulisse und Fisch gefangen.
> Petri
> Was willste mehr ?
> 
> Ich hock auf Maloche [emoji6]


jo.....
eben....
:c:c:c


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin ich der einige der gestern wegen dem Wetter nicht los konnte.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf am MLK...werd einfach mal die Nacht durchziehen und guggn ob was geht.
Mücken nerven auch schon ordentlich.
Wenns mir zu blöd wird...Tür zu und Sense
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht doch gut aus! Auf was hast du ausgelegt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zielfisch ist Zander. Wenn so ein Aal beißen sollte wie zuletzt, bin ich aber auch zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




War bis eben im Funkloch am Wasser. Das erste Mal seit langem mit Hund. Habe die Tipps die ich hier bekam bedacht und es funktionierte erstaunlich gut. Angelmethoden mit vielen Auswürfen wie feedern kann ich jetzt noch vergessen - aber auf karpfen mit Mais und Waggler funktioniert..

Leider nix gefangen aber Legionen kleiner Rotfedern haben mit der Pose  gespielt und die Bleie Attackiert. Wurde nicht langweilig


----------



## phirania (21. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute aufgesattelt und zum See....
Nach etlichen Rotaugen und Brassen dann Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meh, Kumpel grad nen richtig guten Biss auf Grundel gehabt...und ca. 5m vorm Ufer nen dicken Aal verloren...Vorfach durch. Und ich sag noch vorher, nimm kein Mono, sondern Leadcore oder Stahl...
Könnte kotzen, vorallem wenn man das Rohr schon in voller Pracht sieht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh oh, das natürlich ärgerlich. Welche Mono-Stärke war es denn.

Petri Heil an alle.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf jedenfall zu dünn...#c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Heute aufgesattelt und zum See....
> Nach etlichen Rotaugen und Brassen dann Feierabend gemacht.



So fahre ich auch immer. :m#6:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall zu dünn...#c


Auch ne 0,40er wäre hier bei nem 85-90er Aal ruckzuck durchgeschubbelt. 
Und die Größe hatte der Bursche allemal, konnte ihn mit Kescher parat gut sehen.

Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch 1-2x, seitdem hab ich nur noch 45lb Leadcore als Vorfach, das kann deutlich mehr Steinschubbelei ab.

Mein Kumpel ist immernoch am leisen Fluchen, wäre wohl nen neuer PB für ihn gewesen.
Was solls, Chance kommt irgendwann wieder.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achso vergessen, war nen 0,35 Vorfach.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Achso vergessen, war nen 0,35 Vorfach.



Ich glaube, da liegt auch viel an der Qualität/Härte des Vorfachs. Ich habe an der Aalrute 0,35er STROFT ABR-Vorfach dran. Bisher keinerlei Probleme bei Aalen bis 84cm.


----------



## Fischknipser (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und abnehmenden Wind gab's endlich wieder mal nen  Balatonzander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da liegt auch viel an der Qualität/Härte des Vorfachs. Ich habe an der Aalrute 0,35er STROFT ABR-Vorfach dran. Bisher keinerlei Probleme bei Aalen bis 84cm.


Hängt auch von ab wo man angelt.
Klar gibt es Qualität und Murks.

Seine verwendeten Schnüre waren aber soweit in Ordnung, nur eben nicht zwingend für hängerlastige Kanalangelei geeignet.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht ja toll aus da am Balaton - Glückwunsch zum Zander


----------



## Fischknipser (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dank dir Thomas
Heute morgen gab es auch noch nen Wels und nen weiteren Zander
Morgen früh geht's wieder ans Wasser. 
Meine Frau erklärt mich schon bekloppt im Urlaub so früh aufzustehen ,aber morgens schlafen die Kinder noch und ich kann angeln.
Nachmittags ist dann Familie angesagt 






Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

läuft also - net schlecht!


----------



## Fischknipser (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn ich überlege wie selten ich bei uns zu Hause was fange läuft es echt gut..
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen rapfenköder mitzunehmen,Die gibt es in Massen. 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen rapfenköder mitzunehmen,Die gibt es in Massen.


Zeig, was Du kannst ;-))))



hans21 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern!
> 
> Viele tolle Fische kommen hier zusammen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fischknipser (22. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächstes Jahr gehen Rapfenbleie mit,diese Jahr nur Beifang beim Zandern...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein letztes ml den herrlichen Sonnenaufgang beim angeln genießen ,Ich hoffe es beißt was...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, hol was raus.

Hier ist noch zappen duster.


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ich gemacht Zokker
Fisch gab's gerade dürften aber was grösser sein...

Hier ist es aber u. 20.30 Uhr dunkel






Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Selbst bei dem Lütten sieht man schon die Hauer;-)


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...jetzt nen kleinen Karpfen





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Windschutz auf ungarisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht fast wie am Meer aus..


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So endlich hat's geklappt mit dem Boot ,bin mal gespannt.
 Ruten sind scharf und die Rapfen rauben schon hoffentlich gibt es später Zander
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bin schon gespannt ;-)


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit einer Jolle? Ist ja gar kein Wind.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat gerade aufgehört

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Bin auch am Wasser angekommen. Der erste Karpfen hat schon beim aufbauen gebissen


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dürfen gerne noch größer werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Fisch ist an Board,freu mich wie Bolle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da hagelts ja wieder Fische..
;-) 
Glückwünsche!


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri an alle, es läuft ja#6

und ich auf Arbeit


----------



## Patrick333 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ist das eigentlich für ein geniales Gewässer an dem du da immer angelst, franz? #6 Neid kommt da hoch!

Die ersten 24h meiner 2 Nächte Session sind rum und bis auf einen Pieper und den hier letzte nacht kam nichts #c

Fangt noch was! :vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weiter geht's [emoji1] 

Petri Heil nach Ungarn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> und ich auf Arbeit


da bist du nicht allein. |wavey: wenn alles gut läuft und ich nachher noch lust habe, kann ich gegen neun am wasser sein.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> da bist du nicht allein. |wavey: wenn alles gut läuft und ich nachher noch lust habe, kann ich gegen neun am wasser sein.


Und ich nächste Woche Do.

Petri allen am Wasser.


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch auch Petri an euch Patrick und Franz 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Patrick. Das ist eine kleine vergessene unzugängliche Sandgrube, ca. 4 ha. Ist ein ziemliches low stock Gewässer, auch wenns auf den ersten Blick anders aussieht. 

Ich hab die Stellen schon 3 Wochen unter Futter. Hier sind kaum Karpfenangler unterwegs und die Hand voll Leute die sich die Mühe macht zu füttern geht größtenteils sehr sehr sorgsam mit dem Fischbestand um. 

Die Fischgröße hier ist überschaubar, aber ich mag die Einsamkeit hier ...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste. Diesmal ein Giebel [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die wievielte Art ist das jetzt, Franz?


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander Nummer 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick333 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!

Ich hab jetzt die Ruten neu scharf gemacht für die Nacht und eine auf nem ganz neuen Spot unter 10m raus nahe nem überhängenden großen Ast. Manchmal sind sie näher als man denkt. :g

Mal schauen was die Nacht so geht. 

Hört sich doch ganz gut an, Franz. Mögen unsere Bissanzeiger aufheulen heute Nacht. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Besser die Bissanzeiger als ihr ;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja. Hab jetzt auch auf 24er umgestellt. Hopp oder Topp. Drücke euch die Daumen.

Petri zum zweiten Zander Fischknippser. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Punkt neun waren die Ruten drin. Etwa drei Stunden hab ich noch.
Petri an alle die am Wasser sind und vor allem an die, die schon gefangen haben.


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Bombe,na dann wünsche ich auch allen die am Wasser sind "tight lines"

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri  Fischknipser, Patrick und Franz, ganz toll was ihr so rauszieht. 

Petri Heil bombe20, da kommt bestimmt auch noch was. Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Fischknipser (23. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heimfahrt wird angetreten ,war ein toller und ganz besonderer Nachmittag/Abend für mich .
Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mit meinem Bekannten, wo ich das letzte mal vor 18 Jahren Urlaub gemacht habe ,nochmal zum angeln komme .
Hat schon etwas besonders,da er auch nicht mehr der jüngste ist. 
Ich hoffe das ich das nächstes Jahr wiederholen kann. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin eben von diesem halbstarken geweckt worden. Recht unsanft muss man sagen. Aufkreischende Rolle begleitet vom Dauerton des Bissanzeigers. Hatte eigentlich gehofft vor Mitternacht noch nen großen zu kriegen. Dann hätte ich eingepackt und daheim geschlafen.... naja... Mal schauen was die Nacht noch bringt [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die saale war heute abend wieder verhext. ganze drei zupfer konnte ich verzeichnen. halb zwölf habe ich völlig übermüdet eingepackt.
hab gerade noch die pullen für die lütte fertig gemacht und mußte feststellen, dass das bett voller kinder+frau liegt. ich geh jetzt auf die couch und wünsche eine gute nacht.

lass es krachen, franz!


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Feierabend. Seit Mitternacht war Ruhe. Wenigstens gut geschlafen [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

7 Grad, ist ja schon frisch.

Nord-Holland meldet 18,5 Grad.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> , dass das bett voller kinder+frau liegt. ich geh jetzt auf die couch und wünsche eine gute nacht.


Wenn du das gewusst hättest, hättest du Franzstyle am wasser pennen und dir die Fahrerei schenken können


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn du das gewusst hättest, hättest du Franzstyle am wasser pennen und dir die Fahrerei schenken können



:q:q:q


----------



## Patrick333 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte 17 grad :m

Die Rute auf kurzer Distanz hats dann sogar noch gebracht. 70cm Schuppi heute morgen 
Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert :g


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Patrick!!!

Ein 70er Schuppi kann sich ja mal wirklich sehen lassen #6

Dafür wäre ich heute nacht auch lieber aufgestanden :q 

Ich fang die Karpfen übrigens z.Zt. auch direkt an der Uferkante, Distanz unter 10m. Die Bisse und die Drills sind da echt spektakulär.. hab jedesmal wenn mich ein Run aus dem Schlaf reißt richtig "Puls" :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht hat ers mitm kleinen Graser verwechselt?
:q:q:q
Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## bombe20 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Versuch. Es zuppelt heute wesentlich mehr, dafür beißen die Gnitzen und ich habe kurze Hosen an.#q


----------



## Franz_16 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann zieh mal was raus, und halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## bombe20 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

leider nix, obwohl ich gute bisse hatte. dafür ist mein bett frei! ich wünsche eine gute nacht.


----------



## bombe20 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn es auch beim ansitzen gerade mehr als zäh läuft, hatte ich doch beim Spinnen Glück und konnte gerade einen Döbel fangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Damit wäre der Anfang gemacht  #6


----------



## Kochtopf (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*











Wieder mal am Vereinstümpel und wieder mal lässt  sich kein Satzkarpfen blicken, weder auf Pellet + Pop up Mais noch auf Tigernuss + pop up mais. Aber dafür habe ich jetzt erstmal genug Köfis für bestimmt ein viertel Jahr (bei einem Köfi je Ansitz  ) - sehr kurzweilige, schöne angelei mit hohem spaßfaktor. Hach, schee


----------



## Franz_16 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin nicht Schneider. Petri Heil.


----------



## zokker (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und wie hell es bei euch noch ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War im Funkloch  und nicht nur nicht schneider - sonst muss man sich für drei Weissfischlein hier fast ein Bein raus reissen. Bin zufrieden ^^ Größe ist nicht alles


----------



## Trollwut (26. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zeichen


----------



## zokker (26. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wels?


----------



## Trollwut (26. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soll es werden. 
Eben konnt ich auf der anderen Seite einen kurz rauben sehn. Dachte erst n großer Hund wär ins Wasser gehüpft.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drück die Daumen, Jean. Schwül genug ist es ja heute *schwitz*


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön ein Zeichen von dir zu hören.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Schön ein Zeichen von dir zu hören.
> Viel Erfolg



|wavey:

Satz mit x. Egal, vllt heut Nacht :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War das die Ecke wo wir zwei waren?


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War das die Ecke wo wir zwei waren?



Noch n Stück weiter Stromab im tieferen Dschungel^^

Fischaktion war reichlich auf dem Wasser, gestern Abend den einen rauben swhn und heut Nacht auch zweimal von ordentlichem Geplatsche vor den Füßen aufgewacht.
Werd mich da die Tage nochmal hinsetzen


----------



## bombe20 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
erreichst du solche angelstellen im dschungel dann auch mit deinem belly?
ich bin gerade wieder am netz durchstöben und vollkommen unentschloßen ob kajak (sit in) oder belly. ich tendiere aber leicht zum einerkajak mit großer einstiegsöffnung, weil ich damit auch mal ein kind, einfach nur zum paddeln, mitnehmen kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sonntag Nachmittag kann man auch mal die Füße hochlegen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, na hoffentlich beisst nix


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei der ufernahen Rute gibts heute Geruchskino für die Fische :q

Hol was raus Franz, will nachher wohl auch nochmal los.


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Puhhh..  Sonntagsfisch bei Sonntagswetter.








Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner sportlicher Karpfen. Super Foto. Petri#6


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit den Füßen so nah am Wasser hätte ich heute mit einer Barbe gerechnet :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag kann man auch mal die Füße hochlegen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beste Anglerschuhe ever!!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Biss nachdem die Rute ca. Eine Minute lag. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt ich mir den schönen PVA Sack gespart. [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

grins - der fehlte noch, gelle?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Köfis sind schonmal passend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann Petri,Bimelrudi

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Grundel @Bimmelrudi  

Ich bin mittlerweile wieder zu Hause. 

Drücke die Daumen, dass noch was geht bei Dir!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad der erste Zander. Total hippeliger Biss.
Hat Gott sei Dank weit vorn gessen, denn mit 49cm halt untermaßig.
Durfte wieder schwimmen mit nem Gruß an seine Oma. 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander.. auch nicht übel. Petri Heil #6 

Vielleicht geht noch ein größerer #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

besser als Schneider!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zander.. auch nicht übel. Petri Heil #6
> 
> Vielleicht geht noch ein größerer #6


Ist ja auch der Zielfisch. Ma guggn ob noch was kommt, zu lang kann ich eh nicht, muß wieder früh raus.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (27. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch der Zielfisch. Ma guggn ob noch was kommt, zu lang kann ich eh nicht, muß wieder früh raus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Ich auch, Gute Nacht

Hol noch was raus


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abpfiff..nüscht mehr

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Biss verpennt, wie auch immer das passiern konnte. Schnur hängt durch, Köfi weg


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Mist. Fischst du mit Glocke oder Pieper ?


----------



## zokker (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normalerweise bindet man sich die Schnur ja auch am Zeh fest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Normalerweise bindet man sich die Schnur ja auch am Zeh fest.


:q:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schöner Mist. Fischst du mit Glocke oder Pieper ?



Mit Glocke. Musste aber aufgrund der Stelle 2x umlenken.
Denke da is unterwegs die Energie verpufft.


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> erreichst du solche angelstellen im dschungel dann auch mit deinem belly?
> ich bin gerade wieder am netz durchstöben und vollkommen unentschloßen ob kajak (sit in) oder belly. ich tendiere aber leicht zum einerkajak mit großer einstiegsöffnung, weil ich damit auch mal ein kind, einfach nur zum paddeln, mitnehmen kann.



Ich hab ne Elektrosense im Auto, fürs Belly hab ich selbst bei minimaler Ausrüstung zu viel Gerümpel dabei.

Wenn du viel Strömung hast nimm n Kajak. Bei mäßiger oder keiner Strömung würd ich das Belly vorziehen, weil du mMn. damit flexibler bist. Ich kann damit alleine die Wallerruten inklusive 4 Umlenksteine auslegen, hab die Rute aufm Belly dabei und keinerlei Stress. Noch dazu kannst du das ding durch die Gegend werfen, bei nem Kombi aufgeblasen ohne Probleme hinten rein stecken und sitzt sehr bequem.

Ich denk die belly/Kajakdiskussion is schon öfter geführt worden, beides hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Grade beim Kajak würd ich aber vorher mal ne längere Probefahrt machen. Ich z.b. krieg durch die sitzhaltung binnen kürzester Zeit üble Rückenschmerzen.


----------



## bombe20 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
danke für die auskunft. ich dachte, du belädst dein belly mit deinem geraffel und steuerst dann angelstellen an, die auf dem normalen landweg schwer, bzw. gar nicht zu erreichen sind. das hat sich für mich, nach deinem kurzen austausch mit thomas so angehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> aufgeblasen ohne Probleme hinten rein stecken und sitzt sehr bequem.


Klarer Boardferkelfall....


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @Trollwut
> danke für die auskunft. ich dachte, du belädst dein belly mit deinem geraffel und steuerst dann angelstellen an, die auf dem normalen landweg schwer, bzw. gar nicht zu erreichen sind. das hat sich für mich, nach deinem kurzen austausch mit thomas so angehört.



Ne, hab zusätzlich zu meinem Gewicht nur noch rund 10kg Freimasse, die das Belly laut Herstellerangaben  trägt. Thomas würd ich da niemals noch mit drauf kriegen :m

Kurz im Ernst:
Hätte ich nur Pod, Ruten und n kleinen Materialkoffer wärs kein Thema. allerdings dann noch Liege, Essen, Getränke, etc wär einfach zu viel.


----------



## JottU (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist spät geworden, aber Hauptsache doch noch ans Wasser geschafft.


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hätt ich gewusst, dass man zum Wallerangeln ne abgeschlossene Maurerausbildung braucht hätt ich mit dem Scheixx niemals angefangen. Blöde gemauerte Uferbefestigung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habt ihr auch schön Blitzlichter für eure Fänge dabei?


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö, bin allein. Zur Not muss Handyfoto reichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So oder so:
Viel Glück!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Jottu 
Auf was hast du es abgesehen? Sieht schön aus, dein Angelplatz


----------



## JottU (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Letztens ging Aal gut, Zander gibt es auch. 
Zur Zeit nerven aber noch die Zwergwelse. 
Nix für Fotos.


----------



## zokker (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieh toll aus bei dir JottU. Schon was im Setzkescher?

Holt was raus. Petri Heil.

@Trollwut: Vor dem Hinlegen, Schnur um den großen Zeh


----------



## JottU (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Köderfische und 2 Zwergwelse um die 20. Da für die sowieso Entnahmepflicht, werden die halt mit in den Räucherofen kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schmecken ja auch..


----------



## JottU (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das schon, aber 20er sind hier schon Riesen. Normal ist diese Größe und die hauen sich alles rein was sie kriegen können. Haken lösen artet dann auch meist in eine Magenoperation aus.


----------



## jaunty_irl (28. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#circlehook


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab gut ausgeschlafen. Is ja auch was wert


----------



## JottU (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich fühle mich wie gerädert. |bigeyes
Nachtansitz ist selbst mit folgender Mini Baustelle eine Tortur, insofern die Zwerge in Beisslaune sind. An Ruhe war da nicht zu denken. #d


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Und ich fühle mich wie gerädert. |bigeyes
> Nachtansitz ist selbst mit folgender Mini Baustelle eine Tortur, insofern die Zwerge in Beisslaune sind. An Ruhe war da nicht zu denken. #d



Selbiges hoffe ich heute für mich, allerdings ohne Zwerge 

Sitz jetzt da wo ich die Tage einen hab rauben sehn. Kante zur Fahrrinne verläuft extrem nah am Ufer (siehe Bild).
Saumäßig viele Lauben am Ufer unterwegs. Denke die Stelle werd ich noch n paar Mal ansteuern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Semesterferien????


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab noch bis Oktober frei, dann gehts Praxissemester los


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auha - Bäume fällen? 

Dann aber ran - bis Oktober können noch viele Waller kommen!
Viel Glück!!


----------



## zokker (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hab noch bis Oktober frei, ...



ich auch

Petri Heil, ich will mal wieder einen Wels sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

musste an Main zu Trollwut ;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> Petri Heil, ich will mal wieder einen Wels sehen.



Wie machst du das? ºOº

Wenn ich irgendwann mal gross und im gehobenen Dienst bin, dann mache ich 9/10 Regelung, dann kriegt ihr das alle zurück


----------



## bombe20 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auha - Bäume fällen?


ein angehender forstwirt, unser herr trollwut?


----------



## Franz_16 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen Jean, dass es heute klappt! 

Im Moment haben wir ja nachts echt sehr sehr angenehme Temperaturen, vor ca. 2 Wochen wars schonmal bitterkalt.


----------



## Trollwut (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Holzwirt, kein oller Förster. Das is nich studierte Arbeitslosigkeit 

@Franz:
Jo, letzte Woche Montag warns 6 Grad hier, das war n bischen arg frisch nach 30 Grad tagsüber.
Bin momentan n bischen am Köderexperimentiern, von daher kanns sein, dass erstmal nix geht. Mal schaun, grundsätzlich isses mir egal, ob ich daheim oder am Wasser schlaf, von daher kein Stress.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



trollwut schrieb:


> ein holzwirt, kein oller förster. Das is nich studierte arbeitslosigkeit :d



#6#6#6


----------



## Chris1711 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin,

Urlaub mit Haus am Wasser ist was feines..... allen arbeitenden ne schöne Woche


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an. 
Allen Arbeitenden eine schöne Restwoche.


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch nicht der Zielfisch


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal geht doch net auf Wobbler ;-)


----------



## Patrick333 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch am Wasser bis morgen früh. Mal schauen was die Karpfen machen. Etwas Aktivität an der Oberfläche ist zu sehen und auch größere Fische unterwegs. 

Viel Erfolg allen am Wasser! Petri!

PS: Schon lange keinen Run mehr auf die Actioncam bekommen. :g
Wird mal wieder Zeit |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich probiere es heute auch auf Karpfen. Fische sind aktiv, aber leider noch nicht an meinen Ködern. Mal sehen was kommt. Entscheide dann später spontan ob ich die Nacht hier bleibe oder heimfahre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch kein Fang? 
Kein Hecht am Boilie oder sowas?
Du wirst langsam, Franz ;-)))


----------



## Patrick333 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pass auf Thomas,

Gleich kommen wieder 3 neue Bilder mit ganz neuen Arten! Er kam nur nicht zum Posten so gehts schon wieder ab. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne. Bis jetzt noch gar nix. Normal kommt der erste Biss nach einer Stunde..  bissl Zeit bleibt noch [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Pass auf Thomas,
> 
> Gleich kommen wieder 3 neue Bilder mit ganz neuen Arten! Er kam nur nicht zum Posten so gehts schon wieder ab. :m


#6#6#6#6

Der hält uns nur hin...........


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben hatte ich auf Pellet einen Giebel. Hab dann direkt auf einen 24mm Boilie gewechselt und die Rute für die Nacht einige Meter neben den Futterplatz gelegt. Karpfen oder nix.
Kaum war das Ding im Wasser hat es auch schon gepiepst. Eine kleine Brachse hat sich an dem 24er zu schaffen gemacht und ist hängen geblieben. 

Und nun? Soll ich zwei 24er draufmachen?  [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz auch mal wieder - altbekannte stelle. Morgen früh dann direkt weiter, spinnen vom boot.
Allen anderen viel petri heil


----------



## zokker (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Giebel und einen Plieten? Auf was angelst du noch Franz???

Wünsche dir einen fetten Wels, Trollwut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und nun? Soll ich zwei 24er draufmachen?



Nimm doch die Brasse aus Köfi...entweder es knallt richtig oder du kannst ganz gemütlich pennen. :q


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum Glück hab ich die Stelle ausgesucht. Regnet ganz ordentlich jetzt und ich hab da letztes Jahr meine Plane vergessen. Die hätt ich jetzt sonst nicht dabei.


----------



## bombe20 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich sitz hier bei 23° auf dem balkon. der wecker klingelt morgen halb fünf. 
viel erfolg, allen die am wasser sind.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Eben hatte ich auf Pellet einen Giebel. Hab dann direkt auf einen 24mm Boilie gewechselt und die Rute für die Nacht einige Meter neben den Futterplatz gelegt. Karpfen oder nix.
> Kaum war das Ding im Wasser hat es auch schon gepiepst. Eine kleine Brachse hat sich an dem 24er zu schaffen gemacht und ist hängen geblieben.
> 
> Und nun? Soll ich zwei 24er draufmachen?  [emoji1]
> ...



Zettel ans vorfach bitte nur Karpfen :m


----------



## Franz_16 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Eben der nächste Giebel. Hab jetzt eingepackt und werde daheim schlafen.  Allen die noch am Wasser sind Petri Heil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht zwar nach Regen aus, aber was los


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Sieht zwar nach Regen aus, aber was los



Welche Fischbestände gibts eigentlich in diesen tollen Kanälen? Schleie und Hecht?


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Welche Fischbestände gibts eigentlich in diesen tollen Kanälen? Schleie und Hecht?



Wenn man zokkers Fangbilder anschaut ist die Mischung ca. 80% Aal und 20% Barsch #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dach aufm Boot??

Bei uns ist schon heftig Regen...


----------



## zokker (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In den Kanälen gibt es Hecht, Barsch, Schleie, Karausche, Giebel und jede Menge Plieten und Weissfische. Der Aalbestand war vor 20-30 Jahren mal ganz ordentlich, jetzt lohnt es kaum noch. 

Persenning hab ich grade rüber geklappt. Bis jetzt hatte ich Glück, konnte noch im trockenen Senken, aber sehr windig. Die Wellen sind mir bis an den Rücken geklatscht. 

Hoffe mal das der Wind sich noch etwas legt, das ich an meinen guten Stellen angeln kann.


----------



## DrDosenbier (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

N Lütter, aber entschneidert! Klassisch auf Spinner....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ zokker: Sieht nass aus ;-))

@ Dosenbier:
Geiles Foto - genialer Nicknmae!!


----------



## zokker (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachtangelstelle aufsuchen. Wetter ist topp.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wie war das?
Jeder wie er es verdient ;-))


----------



## Franz_16 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, das sieht mächtig gut aus. Ich denke da kann mans aushalten  #6


----------



## zokker (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo, kann man. Angel scharf. Mücken sind aktiv.


----------



## DrDosenbier (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@thomas.... Dosenmais würde auch gehen...  Der Zwerg hat mich dutzend Mückenstiche gekostet...

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> In den Kanälen gibt es Hecht, Barsch, Schleie, Karausche, Giebel und jede Menge Plieten und Weissfische.



Allein für diese Gewässer würde ich auf alle Karpfenfänge der Saison verzichten. Da wird man echt neidisch.


----------



## zokker (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, die Kanäle sind herrlich., da sind auch viele Torfstiche mit verbunden. Da fahren wir im Frühjahr viel mit dem Kanu. Im Sommer gibt es aber viele Bremsen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> @thomas.... Dosenmais würde auch gehen...  Der Zwerg hat mich dutzend Mückenstiche gekostet...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


hart erarbeitet!!
#6#6#6


----------



## zokker (31. August 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na geht doch, trotz Wetter Umschwung.


----------



## zokker (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 um die 50 und 3 Bisse gab es noch, die schwimmen aber wieder. 
War schön windig die Nacht und gut Strömung, konnte alle halbe h Kraut aus den Schnüren pulen. Liege jetzt wieder im Tiefen und leg mich wieder hin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen - Du hasts schön!


----------



## zokker (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, bin mit der Gesamtsituation zufrieden.[emoji9]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nett ausgedrückt ;-))))


----------



## zokker (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam nix mehr. Rückfahrt. Birnen sind noch nicht reif.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

der will uns Büromenschen fertig machen ;-)))
Danke für die geilen Fotos!


----------



## DrDosenbier (1. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Okay....von heute früh...leider nur die kleine Schwester von Barsch gestern dran gehabt...aber der Sonnenaufgang entschädigt.... letzter Urlaubstag..[emoji24] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Thomas
 Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Video " Mit Zokker auf Aal " ich denke da wirst Du und wir alle ne menge Spass dran haben!!!! !!!!!!!!!#6


Gruß aus Castrop 

Marcus#h


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> @ Thomas
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Video " Mit Zokker auf Aal " ich denke da wirst Du und wir alle ne menge Spass dran haben!!!! !!!!!!!!!#6
> 
> 
> ...



Aber nur, wenn wir eine Nahaufnahme in Badehose kriegen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn wir eine Nahaufnahme in Badehose kriegen :vik:


Ich hab kein Problem damit, zokker in der Badehose zu filmen ;-))


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die hab ich aber nur beim Senken an. Sonst, wenn's warm genug ist, nur Adamskostüm.

Will heute noch los. Kann mir noch ein wenig Zeit lassen. Sind gerade starke Regenschauer über meinem Aalsee.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann wirds halt ein 18+ Video  Die Idee mit dem Video finde ich aber eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nu aber.


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Dann wirds halt ein 18+ Video  Die Idee mit dem Video finde ich aber eigentlich ganz gut



Titel: "Mit Würmchen auf Aal" :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wobei ich "Mit Würmchen auf Hecht" ja irgendwie etwas interessanter finden würde


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ihr seid so doof, das es einfach klasse ist ;-))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach über 2h senken nun endlich die Angeln drin.


----------



## JottU (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri!
Bei mir wird es wohl erst Dienstag wieder. 
Evtl morgen eine Stunde mit der Spinnrute noch ans Wasser.


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal langsam ins seichte Wasser legen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder geilstes Bild!!!!


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf. Mücken auch. Heute ist wirklich ein geiler Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So kann es weiter gehen. 70+ und der Mond scheint hell.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wobei das Bild ja eher in Richtung "Blaue Stunde" geht. Viel Glück


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 3 kleinen und einem super Run, auf 12cm Köfi, den ich nicht bekommen habe (das war bestimmt mein lang ersehnter Meteraal[emoji6]) noch ein rund 60er.


----------



## Slick (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir sitzen mit Köfi und Knicklichtpose...


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse Bilder, zokker. Ich drück die Daumen, dass der große Aal nochmal vorbeischaut


----------



## Franz_16 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uff... das nenn ich mal nen Karpfen, Jean! Respekt. Und der hat auf Köfi gebissen?


----------



## Slick (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut
Am Main?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Hatte ein Kumpel letztes Jahr auch. Der hatte 30 Pfund.


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Slick schrieb:


> Petri Trollwut
> Am Main?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk



Danke euch

Ne, bei uns am See. 

Drill war gut, aber das Ergebnis...|uhoh:

Dem andern Urlauber wünsch ich natürlich auch seinen dicken Aal


----------



## zokker (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Ich gebe mir Mühe. ZZ passieren nichts, ich hau mich auf's Ohr.
Auf was sitzt du überhaupt an?


----------



## Trollwut (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das wahrscheinlichste wär kleiner Waller, Aal oder Hecht.
Im Grunde sitzen wir auf alles an, was Lauben frisst - außer Karpfen :m


----------



## Trollwut (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad noch n guten Zander verlorn weil zu früh angeschlagen. Is dann nach kurzem Drill ausgestiegen


----------



## zokker (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Kleine Aale um die 50. Schwimmen wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin draussen!!


----------



## zokker (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den Kleinen der noch im Eimer war hab ich auch wieder, zum weiterwachsen entlassen. Tolle Fotos heute bei Sonnenaufgang geschossen.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Außer einem Barsch kam nix mehr.


----------



## Kiesbank (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit gut 3h bin ich draußen.  Beim schnellen einholen vor Spot Wechsel hat es doch noch gescheppert [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und da heissts immer langsam auf Hecht ;-)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ma guggn ob was geht, Rapfen waren heute mal wieder am rauben wie nix gutes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Isses eigentlich normal, dass der Jungfisch unterschiedlichster Arten zusammensteht? Hatte vorhin beim Senken Rapfen, Döbel, Nasen, Rotaugen und Lauben. Das war ne Sortiererei - darf ich, darf ich nicht, darf ich, etc...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Main oder See?

Im Fluss hat ich das selten/nie mit mehr Arten ..


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Isses eigentlich normal, dass der Jungfisch unterschiedlichster Arten zusammensteht? Hatte vorhin beim Senken Rapfen, Döbel, Nasen, Rotaugen und Lauben. Das war ne Sortiererei - darf ich, darf ich nicht, darf ich, etc...



am rhein ists ganz normal - weil, man sammelt sich in jungfischgeeignetem milieu


----------



## Trollwut (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Main.


----------



## Jose (3. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Am Main.



sorry, dachte es ginge um jungfische und nicht ausschließlich um mainzer :m


----------



## Kiesbank (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Wochen Urlaub gestartet [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch und Hecht,  so lässt sich schön in den Tag starten [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So lässt sich schön in den Urlaub starten!

 Petri Heil!#6


----------



## zokker (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri#6

Hecht mit FC, nicht das gleich der Shitstorm losbricht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Kiesbank (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4cm Köder auf Barsch is fc bei mir gesetzt.  Ab 8cm dann standen

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kiesbank (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stahl,  blöde Auto Korrektur

Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für mich siehts gut aus.
Mal schaun was die Karpfen dazu sagen.


----------



## daci7 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haste da n Zäpfchen angetüddelt?!


----------



## Chris1711 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was hast du denn da ans Haar gepackt trollwut? Teig?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft- freut mich für euch!


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Haste da n Zäpfchen angetüddelt?!



Tampon nach Gebrauch :q
Ne, im Ernst, das is n Blutegel. Probier momentan recht viel mit den Viechern.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achja, mal den da oben nen lieben Mann sein lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

och menno! auf scheilamo folgt scheiladi. ich hoffe sehr, dass ich diese woche noch mal an die saale komme und wünsche euch viel erfolg.

hoffe ihr habt einen flammenwerfer mit. die mücken auf meinem balkon sind gerade wie die fette kretze.


----------



## Patrick333 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch ne stellfischrute mit köderfisch für Zander stellen. Aber dafür bin ich wohl zu blöde. Hab extra Maden und Stipprute mitgenommen aber nix gekriegt #q dieses feine angeln ist einfach nichts für mich 
Dabei war permanent an der Oberfläche friedfisch Action. |kopfkrat

Naja. Vielleicht hol ich ja diese Nacht endlich meinen ersten Karpfen aus diesem Gewässer. Bislang hier nur Hecht und Zander gefangen. Beim spinnfischen.


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein kleiner Lump auf die Methodfeeder


----------



## Stulle (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch ne stellfischrute mit köderfisch für Zander stellen. Aber dafür bin ich wohl zu blöde. Hab extra Maden und Stipprute mitgenommen aber nix gekriegt #q dieses feine angeln ist einfach nichts für mich
> Dabei war permanent an der Oberfläche friedfisch Action. |kopfkrat
> 
> Naja. Vielleicht hol ich ja diese Nacht endlich meinen ersten Karpfen aus diesem Gewässer. Bislang hier nur Hecht und Zander gefangen. Beim spinnfischen.




versuch mal die made an freier schnur oder zumindest langem vorfach frei absinken zu lassen#h


----------



## Patrick333 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke #6

Wird gleich morgen früh ausprobiert!


----------



## daci7 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Tampon nach Gebrauch :q
> Ne, im Ernst, das is n Blutegel. Probier momentan recht viel mit den Viechern.



Jo - Blutegel wollte ich auch schon länger ausprobieren. Wenn ich  nächstes Jahr endlich wieder mehr Zeit hab wird das auch angepackt.
Und wann kann man schonmal beim Karpfenangeln Zanderbeifang erwarten? :m


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Vertrauen in die Egel hat sich grad massiv gesteigert. Schätze so 20-24 Pfund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hübscher Kerl! Topp!


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hübscher Kerl! Topp!



Danke. Aber zum Fisch willst du nichts sagen?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

den meinte ich..
:g:g:g:g

Frrannngn.......


----------



## daci7 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Ding - Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad noch n guten auf der Feeder verloren. Is noch beim ersten Lauf über irgendwas scharfes drüber, schnur is so gescheuert als hätte man sie quer über ne messerkante gezogen.
Dann wird der nächste halt härter gebremst.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Starker Karpfen, Jean. Petri Heil #6
Auf Egel.. das ist schon interessant.... 

Auch allen anderen die am Wasser sind viel Glück


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6Fettes Petri, scheint ja zu laufen


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. Grad schon der Nächste, Rute lag keine 5 Minuten. Hab ihm wohl direkt auf die Birne geworfen.
Nicht schlecht für nen ungefütterten Spot.


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenn du dich beobachtet fühlst dann ist das mein neid :m


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut.

Letzte Mal vor'm Urlaub.


----------



## Patrick333 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat sich gelohnt!

Nachdem ich um 5 schon von einem Pieper und 15 Minuten später von einem vielversprechendem Fallbiss geweckt wurde, der leider nicht gehakt hat. Bin dann länger geblieben und um 11 Uhr der run! Nachdem 3 Minuten vorher auf der Rute schon ein Pieper war #6


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri, schöner Schuppie[emoji106]


----------



## JottU (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute zur Abwechslung mal am Fliessgewässer. Eigentlich nicht so mein Fall, aber bis hier sind es nur knapp 10 Minuten mit dem Rad und ich hatte keine Lust weiter zu fahren.


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann mal Petri Heil an alle.

Köfis gesenkt und Angeln scharf.


----------



## Patrick333 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke!  Ja war echt ein toller Fisch. 

Viel Erfolg euch beiden!


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war gestern nicht sooo zufrieden mit der Präsentation vom Blutegel (is hauptsächlich gekrochen und nicht geschwommen) und hab nochmal ein bischen gebastelt. Hab dabei schätzungsweise den auffälligsten Karpfenköder überhaupt entdeckt. Zwei 14er Pop-ups, als Stopper dient ein Madenclip mit einem Egel. Über n Quetschblei so einstellen, dass der Egel grade so nicht zum Grund kommt. Dann versucht der permanent schwimmend zum Grund zu kommen und wackelt lustig hin und her.
Mal schaun ob das klappt.


----------



## bootszander (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hast du wohl wahr. 
Wenn ich hier im rhein-main-gebiet mal einen aal sehen will muss ich mir die bilder vom zocker ansehen. 
Und das wo es mal mein lieblingsfisch wahr.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Versuchs auch nochmal..vor ca. 20min gab es nen kurzen Anfasser auf Grundel, hat leider wieder ausgespuckt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser.

Habe mich ins Fache verlegen.
Kein Wind, keine Strömung und zugezogen hat es sich auch, also auch kein Mond. Schwierige Bedingungen. 

MÜCKEN ALARM was für'n Scheixx


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mücken sind hier auch wie blöde. So klein wie sie sind, so lästig sind die auch

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab ja 35 Jahre geraucht. Wenn Mücken waren hat man sie angeblasen und sie haben sich verkrümeln. Jetzt als Dampfer Kannste blasen was du willst... einfach frustrierend. Beißt gerade.


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geschätzte 75


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da schreibt er noch ganz gemütlich "Beißt gerade" aus :m


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal auf Fisch braucht Zeit.

 Eben eine Sternschnuppen durch die Wolkendecke fliegen gesehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hoffe hast dir den Meteraal gewünscht.

Petri, schöner Aal

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hoffe hast dir den Meteraal gewünscht.



Ganz vergessen ... Was meinst wie oft ich mir das schon, bei einer Sternschnuppe, gewünscht habe. Ich glaube das stimmt gar nicht, daß das in Erfüllung geht.

Hinter mir ist wieder mächtig was los. Die Wildschweine machen remmidemmi.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich liebe Zokkers lakonischen Stil! "Schlechte Bedingungen... heute wieder kein Meter... nur 75er Schnürsenkel..."
Dickes Petri!


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe Zokkers lakonischen Stil! "Schlechte Bedingungen... heute wieder kein Meter... nur 75er Schnürsenkel..."
> Dickes Petri!


PB Barsch: 49 / Zander: 95 / Aal: 97 ich kriege es einfach nicht gebacken ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sag jetzt besser nich, wo mein PB Aal liegt..ups sind sogar 2 Aale

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, wenn ich 2 zusammen leg.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich meinte eigentlich Aal und keine Muräne^^

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Rück raus, wie lang ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich liebe Zokkers lakonischen Stil! "Schlechte Bedingungen... heute wieder kein Meter... nur 75er Schnürsenkel..."
> Dickes Petri!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na wenn du 2 deiner zusammenlegst, sind wir bei Muränenformat. So groß waren meine beiden größten nu nich.
2008 hatte ich einen mit 114cm und knapp 7Pfd (wer die Angelwoche aus der Zeit noch hat, kanns gern nachlesen).
2009 hab ich 2 gehabt, 110 und wieder 114cm.
Alle 3 auf Barsch in einem Tümpel von nichtmal 0,5ha.
Seitdem lauf ich aber dem Meter auch hinterher, zwar paarmal knapp dran, fehlten aber immer lumpige 2-3cm.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeber[emoji6]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für mich wären das schon paradiesische Zustände zokker  Ich glaub du solltest mal hier angeln und "Tauwurm-Aale" ziehen. Danach beschwerst du dich nie wieder über deine Fänge


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sehs sportlich...Mengenmäßig holst du bei euch mehr raus...ist halt noch mehr drin wie bei uns.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sind deutsche Tugenden, nie zufrieden sein und ich bin nun mal ein Deutscher, auch wenn ich nix dafür kann.[emoji6]

Jetzt beißt schon seit fast einer Stunde nix ... Was für'n Mist.


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich sehs sportlich...Mengenmäßig holst du bei euch mehr raus...ist halt noch mehr drin wie bei uns.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Brauchst dich nicht verstecken. Ganz grosse Klasse[emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]  Solche Aale sehen wie Monster aus.


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Jetzt beißt schon seit fast einer Stunde nix ... Was für'n Mist.



ich überlege hier auch schon, ob ich mich nicht auch gleich ertränke. Ein einzelner pieps seit 17 uhr und das auf der methodrute.


----------



## zokker (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dein Blutegel hält die Karpfen gut in schach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

grins - aber am Wasser sein können!! - bei mir:
Nachtangelverbot!


----------



## Kochtopf (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Selbst gewähltes Leid!


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Dein Blutegel hält die Karpfen gut in schach.



Das kann sein. Allerdings müsste auf der Methodrute irgendwas gehn, zumindest mal n Brassen oder so. Aber hab das Gefühl, das ich heute am falschen Eck sitze.
Der See is mit 8-9ha echt übersichtlich, vor Allem bei der Karpfendichte, aber manchmal meinste die sind ausgewandert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - aber am Wasser sein können!! - bei mir:
> Nachtangelverbot!



Kannst ja trotzdem ans Wasser gehen...und zb Mücken zählen


----------



## zokker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mal neue Fische rauf gemacht, weil nichts passierte, ging gleich was los. Weiß aber nicht ob es an den frischen Köfis lag. 2 Bisse gab es auch noch, haben nur den Kopf abgebissen.


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abhakmatte war bei mir heut nur zum drauf pennen gut. Der einzige Biss is nach drei Metern ausgestiegen -.-
Morgen neuer Versuch, ich brech ab. 

Den anderen am Wasser och voel Erfolg#6


----------



## Nordan (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> PB Barsch: 49 / Zander: 95 / Aal: 97 ich kriege es einfach nicht gebacken ...



Nicht traurig sein, am 100er Barsch häng ich auch schon eine Weile fest:m


----------



## zokker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

50er Barsch würde ja schon reichen.

Bei mir gab es gerade noch einen Untermaßigen. Sonst war die Nacht sehr ruhig. 

Es ist endlich Ruhe eingekehrt. Die Stare sind abgeflogen. Geschätzt 1 Trillionen.

Die Mücken machen mich noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denke Insekten sterben gerade aus??


----------



## zokker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jaja ... auf nix ist verlass. Laut Regenrada soll es um 9 Uhr anfangen zu regnen. Hab gerade zu gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gemütlich!


----------



## zokker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich dampf ab, bevor der grosse Regen kommt.


----------



## JottU (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War nicht viel los heute Nacht. Aber wenigstens nicht Schneider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auf was haste die gekriegt? Würmer, Köfi?


----------



## JottU (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Köfi, @Thomas.


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fisch is auf dem Platz, da kommen überall munter Blasen hoch. Auf jeder Rute auch schon n Anfasser gehabt, die sich aber nicht gehakt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na, Schneckenopfer ;-)));  versuchsts ja doch wieder-  topp!!


----------



## fosiel (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich beneide Euch um die Zeit die ihr zum angeln habt ... schöne Bilder auch immer!


----------



## zokker (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, heute wird bestimmt besser, drück dir die Daumen.


War eben mal kurz draußen (Bier holen). Was bin ich froh nicht auf dem Wasser zu sein. Starker, böiger Wind und Regenschauer.


----------



## NomBre (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grüße vom Edersee. Kaum war der Regenbogen da brachte er mir einen 34 cm Barsch!


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oar, Leute die die Rute ablegen, Bissanzeiger anlassen und dann die Schnur spannen|krach:

Jetzt wollt ich grad meinen Igelkumpel mit frischen Schnecken füttern, da reißt n Biss das komplette Pod rum. Hatte echt viel Power für nen Seefisch mit der Größe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

entschneidert - jetzt kannste wieder zu Deinen Schnecken ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum füttert man ne Hand Fischpellets zu sind auch die Schleimer wieder da. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

;-)))))


----------



## Kochtopf (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Jetzt wollt ich grad meinen Igelkumpel mit frischen Schnecken füttern, da reißt n Biss das komplette Pod rum.



Bei deinen Haaren bist du wohl nachtragend? ^^ \m/


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solang ich wach bin stört mich das nicht, sind ja ordentliche Größen mit ca 50-60cm. Nervig is das nur, wenn die mal Nachts dranhängt und den Haken für nen Karpfen blockiert.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei deinen Haaren bist du wohl nachtragend? ^^ \m/



Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich vertrocknete Schnecken im Auto finde, weil die mal wieder irgendwo drangeklebt waren. Ohne Mist, is alles voll hier.
Nem Kumpel is mal eine nachts komplett kreuz und quer übers Gesicht gelatscht  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

reschpekt bei der Größe.


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> reschpekt bei der Größe.



Sin aber alle so, kleine fängt man nie, auch nich beim normalen Feedern. Ich denk da wurden vor n paar Jahren bei ner Uferreinigungsaktion einige Laichplätze entfernt und  in n paar Jahren sind dann die Altexemplare alle gefressen - sorry, verstorben :m


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier stimmts hinten und vorne nicht mehr. Grad den kleinen Karpfen, dann neu ausgeworfen, hat sich da schon angefühlt als hätte was gebissen. War mit der Stelle nicht zufrieden, also neu geworfen. Stelle hat sich gut angefühlt, aber irgendwie kam keine Spannung auf die Schnur. Also wieder eingeholt - da hängt doch was...

Neulich beim Zanderangeln n Karpfen, jetzt beim Karpfenangeln n Zander. Ich geh das scheinbar ganz falsch an


----------



## Trollwut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad n großer Waller am Rauben in der Nähe. Knallt wie n Irrer. Was is da los heut? |kopfkrat |bla:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hui ui ui.. Jean. Die Ansitzangelei hört sich ja schon fast nach Stress an 

Ich drück die Daumen, dass da heute nocht was dickes kommt... #6


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pustekuchen. Seit 1,5 is komplett tote Hose am und auf dem Wasser. Kein Platschen mehr zu hörn.
In etwa so lange is auch der Mond nichtmehr sichtbar, hat evtl damit was zu tun. Beißphase war genau in dem Zeitraum als grad keine Wolken da waren.

Um 1 pack ich zam, morgen Mittag gehts bis Abends raus.


----------



## Welpi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Spontan den Rest der Woche freigenommen und gleich ans Wasser....nach ner halben Stunde schon (fast) tiefenentspannt [emoji41]


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fallen sind scharf, bis 19 Uhr hab ich Zeit.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus Keule


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normal bin ich ja ganz entspannt, gerade weil ich mir recht sicher bin, dass das, was ich so am Wasser treibe funktioniert. Aber wenn man vier Karpfen springen und sechs Stück gleichzeitig auf dem Futterplatz am Gründeln sind und an den Ruten ab - so - lut nichts passiert, dann macht mich das echt verrückt #q :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie mit Mädels inner Disse, oder was ?
;-)))))


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Ahnung, in so einem Etablissement war ich noch nicht. Und da is mein voller Ernst.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Roggn Roll rulez!


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So wie der am Anfang abgedampft is dacht ich, dass n guter draus wird. Nix wars.


----------



## zokker (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, was willste denn mit dem Alibi-Kescher? 
Ich dachte du wolltest dem Waller anne Jack.


----------



## Nordan (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri, was willste denn mit dem Alibi-Kescher?
> Ich dachte du wolltest dem Waller anne Jack.



Sieht mir auch eher nach Schmetterlingsnetz aus|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab immer nen gummierten Watkescher mit, da kommen Kleinkarpfen und Brassen rein. Damit halt ich den großen nach Möglichkeit trocken, der stinkt sonst so arg :m

2 Schleimer zwischenzeitlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

coole Idee!


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vom Popup auf nen Sinker gewechselt, war wohl die richtige Methode. Jetzt wackelt auch die Feeder permanent
Grad n kleiner Karpfen noch.


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab grad ne halbe Stunde versucht die Karpfenrute ins Wasser zu kriegen. Keine Chance, ständig, teilweise 30 Sekunden nach dem Auswerfen, hing ne Brasse oder n Karpfen auf der Feeder. Der einzige Unterschied zu vorher war, dass ich keinen Popup mehr drauf hatte.. 

Der 15-Pfünder hat mir die Feeder aus der Bremse gehauen. Kein Knacken mehr jetzt wenn die Bremse läuft


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na immerhin fängste. 

Also nciht meckern!


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Diesmal auf der Karpfenrute.

Gut, dass er sich hat fangen lassen. Hatte noch n altes Vorfach im Maul.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Diesmal auf der Karpfenrute.
> 
> Gut, dass er sich hat fangen lassen. Hatte noch n altes Vorfach im Maul.


#6#6#6

und lässt sich dennoch nochmal fangen....


----------



## zokker (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft ja wie am Schnürchen. Petri.

Wenn es am Schönsten ist soll man aufhören. Ist gleich 7 ....


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lektion gelernt heute. Kaum war die Karpfenrute nichtmehr mit Pellet bestückt sondern mit Boilie liefs auch da. Unglaublich, dass die wohl wirkluch Köder links liegen lassen, auf die se grad keinen Bock haben. Zweimal direkt nach dem einwerfen auch da n Biss gekriegt. Um 19 Uhr dann nach nem Doppeldrill alleine (das hat garantiertsowas von bescheuert ausgesehn  ) abgebaut und heimgegangen


----------



## Trollwut (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> und lässt sich dennoch nochmal fangen....



Bei Karpfen mehrmals, bei Hecht mehrmals und bei Zander einmal gehabt.
Klar, Menschen mit Lippenpiercing essen ja auch :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

grins - lass das nicht PETAner hören  ;-))


----------



## Trollwut (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt bis 7 am See und dann an den Main wechseln, weil der Herr Sebastion scheinbar unbedingt durchschlafen will.


----------



## Trollwut (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Checkpot.
Rute lag 10 Minuten :m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Um 19 Uhr dann nach nem Doppeldrill alleine (das hat garantiertsowas von bescheuert ausgesehn  ) abgebaut und heimgegangen


Ich sag da immer Edward mit den Angelhängen zu #c


----------



## Trollwut (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei zu null für die Karpfenrute.

Den Fisch kenn ich noch von früher. Seitdem hat er aber 15cm draufgepackt.


----------



## Trollwut (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drei zu eins.
Die Karpfen bewegen sich aber alle so im 75cm-Bereich.
Keiner wirklich größer oder kleiner #c


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute mal wieder mit dem Boot unterwegs. Läuft zääääh. Aber schön isses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mistviecher, mistige [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

immerhin beissts ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der gute, alte Grundelfranz :m

Ich hatte jetzt am Main zwei Brassen und einen Döbel, Sebbo drei Aussteiger in Barben/Karpfenrichtung.

Ich weiß schon, warum ich aktuell nich so Bock auf den Main hab.


----------



## Welpi (8. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad noch an Schuppi mit 15 Pfund...jetzt wird geschlafen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lief gut ab.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen.

Die geöffnete See.


----------



## bombe20 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich wünsche dir einen erholsamen urlaub. darf ich fragen, wo du dich rumtreibst?


----------



## zokker (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schweden. Mit mit See für mich alleine.


----------



## Welpi (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch wieder Zuhause....wollten noch vor dem Mistwetter zusammenpacken. [emoji299]


----------



## Trollwut (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zokker:
Als hättest du deine sonstigen Seen nicht für dich allein :q

Bei mir kam der erste Karpfen noch bevorvirgendwas aufgebaut war.
Bin gespannt, heute Nacht könnts richtig rumpeln. Oder auch nicht :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

biste echt draussen? Bei uns pissts Katzen und Hunde....


----------



## zokker (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, nur auf Karpfen, oder auch auf Waller?


----------



## Trollwut (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> biste echt draussen? Bei uns pissts Katzen und Hunde....



Das liegt daran, dass in BaWü eben alles schlechter is, wetter inklusive :m

Heute nur Karpfen, war an der Stelle noch nicht über Nacht bzw. Vormittags und normal is das die Hauptzeit hier am See.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass in BaWü eben alles schlechter is, wetter inklusive :m


:g:g:g
Dreggsagg, frännggischrr!!


----------



## bombe20 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Schweden. Mit mit See für mich alleine.


traumhaft! ich hoffe, 'rote socke' darf auch mit an/auf deinen see. |smlove2:
ich wünsche euch erholung und freue mich auf bilder.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> traumhaft! ich hoffe, 'rote socke' darf auch mit an/auf deinen see. |smlove2:
> ich wünsche euch erholung und freue mich auf bilder.



Na selbstverständlich, sie ist doch mein Antrieb. Sie rudert so was von gerne und ausdauernd.:vik:Kannste jeden E-Motor für in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## bombe20 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Na selbstverständlich, sie ist doch mein Antrieb. Sie rudert so was von gerne und ausdauernd.:vik:Kannste jeden E-Motor für in die Tonne hauen.


...und deine haare wehen im wind, beim wasserski fahren. |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Aktion und platschen auf dem Wasser, aber wenig Aktion an den Ruten. Ein Klodeckel auf Method bisher.


----------



## Trollwut (9. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ganze Zeit keine Aktion mehr. Grad die Ruten für die Nacht fertig gemacht, die eine sechs Mal geworfen, weil ich jedes Mal im Schlamm lag. Auf der Rute kam dann nach 5 Minuten n 10-Pfünder. Ich geh jede Wette ein, dass das nur war, weil ich n Schlammfreien Platz gefunden hab.


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Vormittags und normal is das die Hauptzeit hier am See.



Ich mag Frühaufsteherfische nicht


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

guten Morgen - ist doch ein hübscher Kerl!


----------



## zokker (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fisch im Morgengrauen mach ich auch nicht. Trotzdem Petri.


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Morgen #h
Für den bin ich aber gern nochmal aufgestanden. Ich mag Schuppis, zumal die mMn mehr Power haben.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Toller Schuppi, dafür kann man tatsächlich mal aufstehen. Petri Heil #6


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank.

Das is unglaublich, ich hätte echt mit nur einer Rute fischen müssen. Hab die Tage alles durchprobiert, Pellet, Popup, Blutegel, Tigernüsse, Mais, Kombis von alledem - und die Bisse kamen allesamt nur die Rute mit dem einzelnen, sinkenden Bananenboilie. Man denkt zwar immer die nehmen alles mit was auf dem Futterplatz liegt, aber eben nicht. Die Ruten liegen keine drei Meter auseinander.

Der größere Spiegler wurde wohl vor n paar Tagen erst gehakt, hatte noch ne recht frische Einstichstelle im Maul. Kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich das war :m


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin moin
Schöne Fische
Petri


----------



## Franz_16 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Das is unglaublich, ich hätte echt mit nur einer Rute fischen müssen. Hab die Tage alles durchprobiert, Pellet, Popup, Blutegel, Tigernüsse, Mais, Kombis von alledem - und die Bisse kamen allesamt nur die Rute mit dem einzelnen, sinkenden Bananenboilie. Man denkt zwar immer die nehmen alles mit was auf dem Futterplatz liegt, aber eben nicht. Die Ruten liegen keine drei Meter auseinander.



Das ist schon seltsam. Erklärung warum das so ist: Keine Ahnung!


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Karpfen, Brassen und diese zwei Exemplare.
Die Brasse war komplett schwarz und mega schleimig. Uraltes Exemplar evtl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

was mir (positiv) auffällt:'
Dei Karpfen bei euch sind keine so Hängebauchschweine, die sehen noch nach richtigem Fisch aus - schön (finde ich) ...


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Liegt an der sehr hohen Fischdichte bei relativ wenig Futter und starkem Befischungsdruck.
Die haben einfach nicht genug zu fressen um Fett zu werden


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich mal über die 20 Pfund gekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und auch wieder so ein Hübscher, schlanker (FISCH!!!) ..


----------



## Bener (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grüße vom Rhein.

Mal sehen, ob die Zander Hunger haben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ran!!!


----------



## Patrick333 (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schicker Spiegler, Trollwut!!!

Ich versuchs grad auch mal wieder.


----------



## Bener (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade hatte ein kleiner Rapfen Hunger.

Und warum steh ich Kopf? Aufm Handy alles normal. Komisch.


----------



## fosiel (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf de Beine angeln kann ja jeder [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (10. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich pack zam.
Allen anderen am Wasser noch viel Erfolg  |wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (11. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute beim Bootsfeedern wieder alles gehabt. Döbel, Nasen, Barben, Rotaugen und Brassen. Von allem kapitale, da dürfte jemand angefixt worden sein :m


----------



## zokker (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut.

Bei mir ist heute drecks-Wetter.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Perfektes Hechtwetter, geiler See!
 Werde heute auch nach der Arbeit mal los etwas Blinkern. Mal gucken was geht. Die Aue Strecke sieht eigentlich super aus bei uns. Tief, breit, klasse Uferbeschaffenheit, Bäume ragen teilweise ins Wasser. Letztens leider nur zwei untermaßige gezogen. Mal gucken was heute geht.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen haben wir hier im Büro nicht. Das ist aber schon das einzige was besser ist als bei dir zokker :q

P.S.
Mit Hecht siehste ganz ungewohnt aus :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

genau - nu fängter auch noch Hechte ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehe leider nur schwarze Kreuze???? anstatt Bilder


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> genau - nu fängter auch noch Hechte ;-)


jo, ich dachte, der kann nur Aal


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Regen haben wir hier im Büro nicht. Das ist aber schon das einzige was besser ist als bei dir zokker :q
> 
> P.S.
> Mit Hecht siehste ganz ungewohnt aus :q



Er schaut ja schon ganz angewidert :m

Petri zokker #6


----------



## daci7 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Regen haben wir hier im Büro nicht. Das ist aber schon das einzige was besser ist als bei dir zokker :q
> 
> P.S.
> Mit Hecht siehste ganz ungewohnt aus :q



Ich würd jederzeit gegen Regen tauschen!


----------



## Seele (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Regen haben wir hier im Büro nicht. Das ist aber schon das einzige was besser ist als bei dir zokker :q
> 
> P.S.
> Mit Hecht siehste ganz ungewohnt aus :q




Bei mir ist alles schlechter, ich hab sogar noch Regen dazu....


----------



## warenandi (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Und der Barsch sieht mal richtig Klasse aus!


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter, leck mich am Beutel. Grad auf der Feeder n Biss wie von ner Brasse bekommen, der Drill war aber eher Richtung kleiner Karpfen. Und dann kommt da n Giebel mit 4,5 Pfund raus.
Leider keinen Meter dabei, aber die 50 hatte er denk ich locker.


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war n ordentlicher Drill auf der Feederrute :vik:


----------



## zokker (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, fettes Petri ... eine Kampfmaschine


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Graser auf der Feeder. Da kommt Freude auf. Was war der Hakenköder?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke zokker 

@Franz: Ich fisch Methodfeeder mit zwei Maiskörnern. Pop-Ups werden nach wie vor nicht genommen und die Miniboilies werden innerhalb kürzester Zeit weggeschnullt.
Wundert mich zwar, wie die Fische (Hatte jetzt ca. 8Brassen, 2 kleine Karpfen, den Giebel und den Graser) auf dem großen Futterteppich aus Mais genau die zwei Körner rauspicken, aber mir solls recht sein.


----------



## Welpi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wundert mich zwar, wie die Fische (Hatte jetzt ca. 8Brassen, 2 kleine Karpfen, den Giebel und den Graser) auf dem großen Futterteppich aus Mais genau die zwei Körner rauspicken, aber mir solls recht sein.



Wer fängt hat recht....manchmal darf man nicht nachdenken sondern sich nur wundern.... :m


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erstmal baden gegangen. Ordentlichen Karpfen auf der Feeder gehabt, der dann die Karpfenrute und ein Seerosenfeld eingesammelt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und auch wieder so ein hübscher, nicht fetter, richtig nach Fisch aussehender Karpfen und kein Mastschwein.
TOLL!! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich dachte du wolltest nicht mehr heiraten Thomas 

Was ich hier grade betreibe ist kein Methodfeedern mehr.
Rute auswerfen, Schnur spannen, Brasse reinkurbeln und dann das ganze von vorne.

Hatte vorhin noch n Karpfendoppeldrill, der eine is aber ausgestiegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

noch son Hübscher ;-)


----------



## zokker (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Rute auswerfen, Schnur spannen, Brasse reinkurbeln und dann das ganze von vorne.
> 
> Hatte vorhin noch n Karpfendoppeldrill, der eine is aber ausgestiegen.



Das ist doch Stress. Ich meine jetzt ... für die Fische|uhoh:.

Da gehe ich lieber Aal angeln.

Dickes Petri#6


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da kommt er wieder kurz vor knapp und gönnt sich erstmal n 26-pfünder und n graser, dieser sack. :q


----------



## bombe20 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
bei euch ist kein sturm?


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut Mittag wars mal ordentlich windig und seit 17 uhr regnets durch, aber sturm is nich.


----------



## Welpi (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Alter Schwede, ihr kloppt Kirschen raus....[emoji7] [emoji41] ...Petri!


----------



## Trollwut (13. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Graser war der letzte Fisch der kam - zum Glück, so konnten wir wenigstens unterm Schirm sitzen bleiben.
Beim heimfahrn is mir dann der Scheibenwischermotor verreckt. Gute Sache bei Starkregen...
Morgen das Gefährt erstmal in die Werkstatt bringen


----------



## zokker (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut und besonders deinem Kumpel#6.

Heute Morgen erst mal die Aalangeln rein geholt:k.







Dann auf Barsch, aber auf dem Barschberg waren andere schon schneller. Alles probiert ... nichts.






Einen Hecht konnte ich noch überlisten. 





















Nachher geht es noch mal los.:vik:


----------



## geomas (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ zokker: Oh, das sieht gut aus!


----------



## Bener (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



geomas schrieb:


> @ zokker: Oh, das sieht gut aus!



Vor allem das Wetter! #q


----------



## zokker (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 2h hab ich aufgegeben. 2 Barsche ...#d 











Ja das Wetter war heute topp.


----------



## bombe20 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 2 Barsche ...#d


mehr hatte ich heute auch nicht. dafür waren meine bedeutend kleiner.
petri! der 50er kommt bestimmt.

sind aale in schweden nicht dauerhaft geschützt? ich hatte letztes jahr auch überlegt mal eine grundrute am abend auszulegen. mir wurde aber gleich der wind aus den segeln genommen.


----------



## Trollwut (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, alter Kunstköderangler #6


----------



## Franz_16 (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich heute bei Sturm rausgewagt. Hatte keine Möglichkeit hier vorher mal zu füttern. Deshalb war Fallen Stellen angesagt. Auffälliger Köder. Ne Hand voll Futter außenrum und dann warten. Nach 2.5 Std lief die Rute dann. Hatte sie auf ca. 170 ausgelegt. Schöner Biss - aber der Karpfen hätte etwas größer sein dürfen [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na immerhin ... Petri#6


----------



## phirania (14. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Franz du Wahnsinniger...:q:q:q
Woanders fliegen die Bäume und Dächer und du gehts angeln....#6
Petri..#6


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, hat schon ordentlich gepeitscht heute. Hatte mich sicherheitshalber auf eine Landzunge gesetzt, da ist zwar noch mehr Wind - aber keine Bäume die mir aufs Dach fallen können 

Zum übernachten wäre es ungemütlich geworden - da ist mir mein eigenes Bett dann doch lieber


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vernünftig, Franz..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit Bäumen muss man echt aufpassen. Haben gestern an zwei Gewässern, wo ich oft angle gesehen, dass Bäume umgekracht sind. Genau da, wo man theorethisch sitzt und angelt...Nicht ganz ohne bei Wind.

 Aber war gestern bei Wind und Regen auch los. Wieder nur einen Bruthecht und n 20er Barsch. Ich weiß nicht was mit den Fischen los ist momentan...:/


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da sitz ich schon 5 Minuten und noch immer kein Fisch. :q


----------



## JottU (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schaut doch klasse aus die Stelle.
Wird schon noch werden, also so 10 Minuten würde ich da schon noch bleiben.:q


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Stelle is auch klasse. Nicht nur wegen der Struktur, sondern weil ich da auch schon seit über ner Woche anfütter :q
78cm, 15 Pfund


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut

Sauber, guter Start!  
Köder?


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder 2 Maiskörner auf der Methodfeeder.

Der jetzt kam auf nen Scopexboilie auf der Karpfenrute.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut#6

Heute Morgen raus, war noch schön.












1 Barsch, 2 Bisse ...






dann fluchtartig das Gewässer verlassen, hat schon gerummelt ...











geht gleich wieder los


----------



## zokker (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> geht gleich wieder los



oder auch nicht#d


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz komischer Drill ;+


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mensch Jean, das geht ja Schlag auf Schlag bei dir.
Petri Heil #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der haut rein - und Zokker liefert geile Wolkenbilder!


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wahrscheinlich poste ich demnächst ne Schildkröte. Hier eiert schon seit n paar Tagen eine auf dem Futterplatz rum.

Eben dachte ich, ich hätte ne Megaschleie. Der farblich interessanteste Karpfen, den ich bisher hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Real Mockturtle Soup ;-)))

Brauchste Rezept?


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, lass mal. Bin froh wenn ich die nicht abhaken muss |bla:

Is verrückt, wie Uhrzeitabhängig hier die Beißphasen sind. Nachts und Mittags geht nie was, dafür immer Abends und frühs.
Ich geh jede Wette ein, dass es um 17/18 Uhr wieder losgeht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

DAnn bin ich mal gespannt ;-) Hau rein!


----------



## zokker (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trollwut ist bestimmt beim drillen, der kommt gar nicht zum posten. 

Hier ist seit heute Mittag Gewitter, sitze wie auf Kohlen, wird wohl heute nix mehr mit Angeln. Aber die Aalangeln müssen noch rein.


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Woe erwartet.
Doppeldrill, einen guten Fisch noch an ner Muschelbank verlorn und n Bild von nem 25er krieg ich gleich noch. Und den Two Tone kenn ich doch auch irgendwoher^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ist mit Turtle???


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die schwimmt noch lustig rum.
Grad is n Kumpel vorbeigekommen, der meine Brasse gedrillt hat. In der Zeit hab ich mit seiner Spinnrute 3 Würfe gemacht. Zack, n 17-Pfünder Karpfen quer gehakt.
Bild kommt nachher.


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilder.


----------



## Jose (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

komische turtles, die du da hast :m   petri, und schon deinen rücken


----------



## zokker (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut

17 Pfund??? ... das erste Bild ist sehr vorteilhaft geknipst ... sieht nach 70 Pfund aus.


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das erste Bild is der vorher erwähnte 25er, das zweite der astreine Gummifischkarpfen.
Du weißt doch, das wichtigste beim Angeln sind lange Arme um zu zeigen wie groß der Fisch war :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du weißt doch, das wichtigste beim Angeln sind lange Arme um zu zeigen wie groß der Fisch war :m


:vik::vik::vik::m:m:m:m


----------



## Franz_16 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jean, du räumst ganz schön ab.... da werd ich ja fast blass vor Neid  
Alle Achtung #6 und Petri Heil!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Jean, du räumst ganz schön ab.... da werd ich ja fast blass vor Neid
> Alle Achtung #6 und Petri Heil!



Das dachte ich mir auch, aber dann hab ich mir nochmal klar gemacht wie viel Zeit er täglich am Wasser ist. Da bin ich mehr auf die Zeit als auf die Fische neidisch 

Aber trotzdem Respekt was Du da rausholst Trollwut. Studierst Du eigentl. in Rottenburg, weil fischen tust Du doch am Main wenn ich das richtig mit geschnitten habe.


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme ursprünglich aus der Würzburger Region, studier in Rottenburg.
Hab momentan noch Semesterferien, deswegen häng ich so viel am Wasser in der Heimat am Wasser rum. 

Gutrs Gewässer, ne durchdachte Futterstrategie, Zeit und ich bilde mir ein n bischen Ahnung zu haben. Viel mehr brauchts nicht dazu.

Und danke für die Petris.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (15. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe nur gefragt weil ich selber in Rottenburg studiert habe und dort noch ein paar Jahre Assi war.

P.S: Mein Avatar zeigt noch einen Neckar Döbel aus der Zeit


----------



## bombe20 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das wird zäh bis frustrierend an diesem Wochenende.
Wenn man Spinner langsam am Ufer entlang führt, gibt es wenigstens Döbel.
Die Werra...


----------



## zokker (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Vormittag gab es einen Aal, einen Barsch und einen Hecht ... was will man mehr.





















Zum Mittag zieht der obligatorische Regen auf#d.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow zokker,
der Hecht kann sich ja mal wirklich sehen lassen! Respekt #6


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super Bilder, wie immer. Noch 2 Wochen dann habe ich Urlaub kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wow zokker,
> der Hecht kann sich ja mal wirklich sehen lassen! Respekt #6


Jau.
Stattlicher Hecht. Auch ne geile Färbung. 
Petri zokker


----------



## Franz_16 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Super Bilder, wie immer. Noch 2 Wochen dann habe ich Urlaub kanns kaum erwarten



Ich hoffe, du lässt uns dann daran teilhaben. 

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch nochmal los, vor allem weil mein Auto vom letzten Ausflug noch "fertig gepackt" war, inkl. Boot, Motor, Brolly, Liege, Karpfenausrüstung, Deadbaiting Ruten usw. 

Hab mich dann aber letztlich doch dafür entschieden, die Kiste wieder auszuräumen und es lieber unter der Woche nochmal zu probieren.


----------



## Chris1711 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin,

Sitze auch mal wieder am Fluss. Der erste döbel kam auch schon raus. Ist nur derbe Hochwasser im Moment mir ordentlich Druck drauf. Mal schauen was die Karpfen sagen

Allen ein fischreiches Wochenende


----------



## zokker (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Morgen erst mal den Regen abgewartet und dann los.
Es gab einen Sport-Hecht und einen Barsch. Den Hecht musste ich entnehmen, der hatte sich den Wobbi sowas von reingehauen. Einen Aussteiger-Hecht aus 8m Tiefe hatte ich zuvor. Der war besser.





















Mittagszeit ... es fängt an zu regnen. 






Gerade war Starkregen mit Hagel.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du lässt uns dann daran teilhaben.



Ich werde es zumindest versuchen.

Petri Zokker, tolle Bilder.


----------



## zokker (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gerade wieder draußen. 20min geschleppt ... 1 Hecht. Dann ... musste alles ganz schnell gehen. Blitz und Donner.





















eigentlich wollten wir heute Abend noch grillen|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ersten sind auch bei mir wieder am Band. 16.45 Uhr, vorher ne Stunde lang tote Hose.


----------



## zokker (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut ... sieht ja wieder nach 70 Pfund aus. 

Schmeiß doch mal die Pliete aus dem Wasser ... für Fuchs ... sagt meine Guteste.


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.
Die Brassen bleiben da schön drin. Abgesehn davon, dass se immer mal wieder ne schleimige Abwechslung sind kenn ich kaum Gewässer, in denen man so viele große Brassen ohne viel Aufwand fangen kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Mal gucken ob ein Stausee Hecht zu kriegen ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt hab ich mal Zeit zum posten :m


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Methodfeeder


----------



## bombe20 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri allen fängern!
meine hartnäckigkeit sollte sich dann heute doch noch auszahlen. trotz der krautprobleme (es war einfach oberätzend!) gab es eine stunde vor abfahrt die erhoffte bachforelle. zwar untermaßig, aber immerhin.
ich freue mich schon auf den april 2018.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir wars ne Nullnummer - kein Hecht weit und breit zu sehen. War trotzdem ne schöne Spinntour... 

@Jean
Unglaublich, was du da an Karpfen fängst... bin echt beeindruckt!!! Petri Heil #6


----------



## Trollwut (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Franz.
Pack jetzt auch zam, Abschlussfisch war die selbe Art wie der Startfisch.
Mal wieder auf der Feeder. Einfach geile Maschinen.


----------



## zokker (17. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri an alle. Besonders an Trollwut ... genial was du alles raus ziehst.


----------



## zokker (18. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Morgen extra früh raus ... voll abgeschneidert ... nicht mal einen Anfasser.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dafür eine traumhafte Kulisse, zokker  #6


----------



## zokker (18. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Franz

heute Nachmittag gab es einen Schnipelhecht und ein paar Barsche auf DS


----------



## JottU (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachdem heute morgen am Fliessgewässer nichts gab, habe ich mich dann doch mal wieder an nen See begeben. 
Kaum die Montage mit der Segelpose fertig, herrscht Flaute. ;+


----------



## zokker (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sah bei mir heute Vormittag auch nicht anders aus JottU. 2h rudernderweise geschleppt ... nichts. Auch auf DS nichts.

Aber ich hatte heute Morgen meinen ersten Aal auf Nacktschnecke dran. Schöner Spitzkopf.


----------



## wilhelm (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nacktschnecke????;+;+;+
Zokker du angelst doch wohl nicht mit Michaela als Köder#d|rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die zwei kennt ihr auch, oder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nacktschnecke????;+;+;+
> Zokker du angelst doch wohl nicht mit Michaela als Köder#d|rolleyes


Ich glaube ... die würde ich selber ...|kopfkrat ... wie ging das noch???



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die zwei kennt ihr auch, oder ?



Geil, Männer in kurzen Hosen. Bei euch ist wohl noch Sommer?

Gibt wohl bald ein neues Video?#6


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...........haben die abgenommen;-))


----------



## Kochtopf (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die beiden haben Spaß. Das misfällt mir


----------



## WoifeBGH (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Thomas Hose ist nicht kurz die Beine nur ähm......zu lang;-) freu mich schon drauf

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute spontan ans Tübinger stadtwasser. Ging zäh los aber dann gab's doch noch den Zielfisch. Mal schauen ob noch was geht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

OK bin offensichtlich zu blöd das vom Handy aus zu bedienen. Keine Ahnung warum der Post von zokker da mit dabei ist. Entschudigt.

Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ausser ner kleinen Brasse nix.
Morgen früh dann mal wieder ein anderer See. Gibt ja genug zur Auswahl und irgndwo muss ja mal was beissen. 
Dickes Petri noch euch beiden.


----------



## bombe20 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Gibt wohl bald ein neues Video?#6


titel: fischen im akkord - wenn angeln in arbeit ausartet


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die zwei kennt ihr auch, oder ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War ein toller Tag - drehen mit Jean macht Laune.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wann können wir uns den Film ansehen ???
Und dir Jean weiterhin Fette Beute #6#6#6...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schneiden und muss "nebenher"ist viel Arbeit.
Kriegt ihr aber wie immer mit ;-)


----------



## JottU (20. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetter wieder mal top, und die Fische sehr aktiv. Nur an der Größe hapert es noch.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Vormittag gab es endlich mal wieder einen Fisch. Sehr schwierige Angelei hier. Jeder Fisch muß stundenlang erarbeitet werden. Barsch geht gar nicht mehr.
Gestern bis in die Dunkelheit alles mögliche an Ködern durchs Wasser gezogen ... nicht einen Zupfer.

Heute Morgen hing aber mal wieder an Aal an der Nacktschnecken-Angel.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse Bilder. Zokker. Mit welchen Nacktschnecken angelst du auf Aal ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mit schwarzen


----------



## Veterano1906 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sind bisher die schönsten Angelbilder die ich gesehen habe zokker.

Weiter so


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wann können wir uns den Film ansehen ???
> Und dir Jean weiterhin Fette Beute #6#6#6...


nu:
Karpfenangeln am Baggersee - Ein Video von AnglerboardTV

und stimmt, zokker liefert auch immer geilste Bilder und Berichte!


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und stimmt, zokker liefert auch immer geilste Bilder und Berichte!



Das stimmt! Er ist kein Mann großer Worte und hat nur zwei Gesichtsausdrücke (einen mit und einen ohne Hut), aber die lakonischen Kommentare zu den poetischen Bildern sind der Hammer!


----------



## zokker (21. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, danke

Heute Nachmittag waren die Fische mal wieder ein wenig gnädiger. 2 Hechte und ein paar Barsche sind es geworden.


























und die Aalangeln sind auch wieder scharf, 2 mit Fisch,1 mit Schnecke






Gruß#h


----------



## bombe20 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wochensoll ist erfüllt und wird mit einem Spinnründchen belohnt. Mit 4er Mepps hin, mit kleineren Ködern zurück.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile Bilder - euch allen ein DICKES DANKE!! ; dass ihr uns teilhaben lasst!


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Herzlichen dank für die klasse Bilder, kann ich gut gebrauchen!

Sry for of topic


----------



## zokker (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Stulle  Mit Nagellack kann man gut Wobbler pimpen.

Heute Morgen gab es 2 Aale, einer hatte sich fest gelaufen, mußte mit Boot geholt werden. Geangelt wurde dann nicht mehr viel, nur an Land umhergelaufen. Heute Nachmittag sollte es noch mal los gehen, aber es regnet Bindfäden.





















Der Abfluss von unserem See.











Gruß#h


----------



## banzinator (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Er kann halt Aal am besten.
Petri zokker :m


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Stulle: hast du dich für schocker oder naturdekor entschieden? ^^


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hammer starke Bilder, zokker! #6

Das mit der Schnecke fasziniert mich immer noch... ich dachte immer auf die fängt man nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> .. ich dachte immer auf die fängt man nix.


dito...


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker würde auch mit blankem Haken Aale fangen


----------



## Trollwut (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Biss, erster Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jetzt haste Dich aber auch Graser eingeschossen?

Trollwut im Graskarpfendrill:
[youtube1]NNr9CB1GZF4[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNr9CB1GZF4


----------



## Franz_16 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

lass mich raten: Auf der ufernahen Rute, auf 3 Maiskörner gebissen? :q


----------



## Trollwut (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> lass mich raten: Auf der ufernahen Rute, auf 3 Maiskörner gebissen? :q



Also Franz, du bist schon so ein Detektiv :m


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @ Stulle: hast du dich für schocker oder naturdekor entschieden? ^^


Natur mit rotem lock Punkt


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Natur mit rotem lock Punkt



Hast Du auch noch irgendwelche Flavours oder Dips gefunden? :vik:


----------



## Trollwut (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mag Schuppis


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mag Schuppis


Wow das Video guck ich morgen bei der make up stunde [emoji228] [emoji228] [emoji228]


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mag Schuppis


haste uns verweigert beim Dreh ;-))))
Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## zokker (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut, ganz toller Schuppi.#6

War heute Nachmittag noch mal auf dem Barschberg ... nichts nicht mal einen Zupper. 

Doch dann, beim Faulenzen, kurz vor dem Boot haut es mir fast die Rute aus der Hand. Das ist er, der 50+ ... bestimmt 60 ... 


war er aber nicht und ich weiß nun auch wieso nichts ging. 
Hab dann noch eine halbe Stunde weiter versucht ... nix. Anschließend noch ein bisschen geschleppt und dann abgebrochen, weil der Regen immer stärker wurde.

Der Hecht hat schöne Verletzungen, auf der anderen Seite sieht es nicht besser aus.











Morgen geht es nach Hause.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der ist ja fast schwarz - sieht cool aus.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (22. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke fürs Teile, und gute Heimreise!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, erster Teich im neuen Verein. Mal schaun ob klein aber oho. Sieht sau geil aus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stimmt - schaut klasse aus. Was solls da für Räuber geben?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

|bigeyes Alter was springen da für fette Viecher

Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Bisher ruhig, aber Gewässer ist neu, sau trüb und wie tief an welche Stellen muss ich erstmal schaun. Scheint zumindest recht krautfrei.

Und wie gesagt, hier springen die Fische das ist nicht normal. Kp ob Karpfen oder Hecht, auf jeden Fall riesig|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2m Waller auf Morgenraub - biste gerüstet ??
;-)))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Könnte eng werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann ran - will Bilder von zersplitterter Rute sehen ;-))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hälfte rum ohne Kontakt bisher


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da am Mönch tiefste Stelle - jetzt rappelts gleich ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider geschneidert, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Aber mein Gott, erstes mal. 

 Die Beschaffenheit des Sees ist auf jeden Fall der Hammer. Bin gespannt was hier im Herbst und Winter geht .
Sind auch astreine Feederplätze um den ganze See. Top Angelplätze. 

Jetzt geht's weiter, Ziegelei Teich 
Komplett andere Bedingungen werden da herrschen. 4 mal so groß und klares Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nicht aufgeben find ich cool. 
Weier so!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Holy Moly wasn Gerät. Shit akku leer.


----------



## Stulle (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schickes gewässer :m

beim angel blogging immer ne powerbank dabei haben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jap nächstes Mal nehm ich ne Powerbank mit 

So Leute bin zuhause. Leider auch im Ziegeleigewässer geschneidert. Aber guckt euch den Teich mal an|bigeyes

Geht rechts noch weiter, auf dem Bildern seht ihr nur ca die Hälfte des Teiches... Bin so große Seeen nicht gewohnt darum hats mich voll umgehaun.  Insgesamt hat der See 6,5 ha.
Aber wirklich nicht leicht zu angeln da. 2,5 m tief im Schnitt, Wasser sau klar. Um den kompletten See ist nen Trampelpfad, überall mega geile Stellen. Ich will gar nicht wissen was da für Monster lauern. 1,20m Hechte und riesiege Karpfen schwimmen da rum...

Guckt euch mal Bild 3 an. Die Stelle ist der Knüller. Da ist ca 2 m vom Ufer so ne Art Spundwand unter Wasser, da fällt es steil auf 3 m ab. Kann man sogar auf dem Foto erkennen. Kein Kraut nix. Und genau da schwamm nen ca 80er Hecht genau vor meinen Füßen! Glaubt ihr der hat angebissen . Köder direkt vor die Nase geworfen. Die sind einfach noch satt... Wasser noch zu warm, zuviel Weißfisch... Das ist DER Spot im Herbst und Winter|bigeyes

Mir juckt es so dermaßen in den Fingern, ich glaub da setz ich mich heut Nacht hin. Angeblich leider keine Aale und Zander in dem See, dafür hammer Karpfen, Schleien, Barben, Brassen. Da war so ein Schild mit Gewässerbestand, habe leider nicht mehr alle im Kopf. Wollte Foto machen, ging ja aber nicht .
Einfach hinsetzen und schauen was passiert. Da ist die Spannung kaum auszuhalten wenn nen Biss kommt und man keinen Dunst hat was einen erwartet. Der absolute Kick. Nur nicht wieder schneidern, man überall sprangen die Fische, da wird doch auf Wurm was beißen. 

Das Beste: Genau an der Stelle ist ne Bank undn Tisch. Zwar aus Beton und etwas vermodert, aber alter, ich bin nicht auf ner Modenschau . Da kann man es sich richtig gemütlich machen und perfekt Platz für 3 Ruten. Vereinsheim ist auch da mit Scheißhaus etc. Richtig geil. Und ich habe kaum Müll um den kompletten See gesehen. Sehr sehr geil. Spricht für sich. Der Verein macht richtig was für die Mitglieder#6

Edit: Doch Aal drinne|bigeyes. Entscheidung getroffen :m


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann Zeug zusammenpacken und heute Abend nochmal raus. 

Eine Rute mit Köft, eine mit Wurm und eine mit Pellets - und dann schauen was geht  #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Definitiv sitz ich heut an dem See. Mache es wie du sagtest nur statt Pellets nehm ich Maiskette. Keine Pellets da.

Wenn ihr bei Bild 1 und 2 genau geradeaus schaut, ist da das Laichgebiet. Würde schätzen ca 7500m2 groß. Da kann man zum Glück nicht angeln weil flach und voller Kraut ist. So kann der Fisch ungestört ablaichen


----------



## Trollwut (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich über den 30 Pfund.
Gutes Bild gibts nachher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

den wollteste nicht aufm Film haben. ;-))
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Trollwut (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich sollte ich heimgehn. Die Stunde jetzt kann ich fast nicht mehr toppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und auch nochn Schuppi - und was für ein schöner!! Ihr habt da echt tolle Fische und keine Mastsäue!! 
Klasse!

Nochmal Glückwunsch!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oha, ein 30er. Respekt!

Petri Heil #6 

Dein System funktioniert


----------



## zokker (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri und der sieht auch noch recht sportlich aus.


----------



## DrDosenbier (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nice... Daumen hoch

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute is offensichtlich Schuppitag.
N besseren Fisch hab ich noch im Drill verloren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und kein einziger beim Dreh - irre....


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unglaublich Jean
Haust du da was raus.
Unglaublich schöne Fische

Petri


----------



## Trollwut (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

14 Pfund.
Und die Brasse kam frisch vom Lackierer :q


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein lieber Schwan! Ein Fischereifest ist ja nix gegen deine Ansitze. Fettes Petri, Tollwut.


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

'n echter raubfischer :m


----------



## Patrick333 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unfassbar Trollwut! Petri!

Und ich sitze seit gestern Abend am Kanal und das einzige was kam war ein kurzer Take um 2 Uhr nachts... leider nicht gehakt. Seitdem tote Hose ...#t

Tolles Video auch was ihr da aufgenommen habt. #6


----------



## Trollwut (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab jetzt die Bilder von den zwei großen Schuppis #6


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter
Wat für Kanonen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut: Du Irrer... |bigeyes


Bin auch am Wasser. Leider nur zwei Ruten erlaubt hier. 1 Köfi und eine Wurm. Paar Meter weiter hat sichn Karpfenangler breit gemacht, netter Kerl. Mit Futterbot was n eingebautes Echolot hat. Da waren einige dicke Oschis kurz vorm Ufer auf 3,10m zu sehen... 

Hier mal meine Stelle.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute Fischdeal Lieferung gekommen, da muss ich nochmal ans Wasser - aber wie eigentlich immer: 00, Schneider


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wasser brodelt hier vom Kleinfisch... Kein Wunder das keine Hechte heut morgen gebissen haben.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier keine Aktivität zu sehen.


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hier keine Aktivität zu sehen.


sei froh, dass du am wasser bist und bekomm niemals kinder. #h


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> sei froh, dass du am wasser bist und bekomm niemals kinder. #h



Zu spät. Beides. Ar***. ;-*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade ging der Bissanzeiger bis zum Freilauf. Dann plötzlich still. Ich hol raus, Wurm ab... Fisch ist da...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt piept auch noch die Köfi Rute...Irgendwas spielt an dem Stück Rotauge...Wehe das sind Krabben


----------



## Trollwut (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine nächtliche Ausnahme auf der Feeder. Dachte eher, dass noch n Graser kommt.

Auch ein mir bekannter Fisch mit der verkrüppelten Schwanzflosse.
Hat mir doch tatsächlich die drei Maiskörner geklaut, mit denen ich seit zwei Tagen angel


----------



## Bruno (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eine nächtliche Ausnahme auf der Feeder. Dachte eher, dass noch n Graser kommt.
> 
> Auch ein mir bekannter Fisch mit der verkrüppelten Schwanzflosse.



Gratulation!
Hoffentlich nur 'Toll' & 'ohne Wut geangelt'
#6


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zu spät. Beides. Ar***. ;-*


und ich liege auf der auf der couch mit meiner jüngsten tochter (1 jahr) auf dem bauch, weil sie anders nicht einschläft. 
ich wünsch dir gutes gelingen.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich liege auf der couch aber meine Frau ist mit der Kleinen noch unterwegs... freie Stunden sind sehr selten und kostbar. Aber die Kleine will ich nicht missen


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vincent, was war nun an der Köfi-Rute?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich guck mir gleich mal den Köfi an... Krabbenbisse erkennt man spätestens dann sofort.

Ging eben nochmal piep piep piep piep pieeeep... Schon etwas heftig eigentlich für ne Krabbe..


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fischst du mit Freilauf?


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und ich dachte, du bisbt angeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Fischstück wurd mir quasi einseitig filetiert... Schreit nach Krabbe, aber mal abwarten. Rute is wieder drinne


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> und ich dachte, du bisbt angeln.


 War ich bis halbe Stunde nach den Bildern


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder ne Krabbe zugange... Ich schmeiß gleich 2 auf Wurm. Is ja grausam.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne Krabbe zugange... Ich schmeiß gleich 2 auf Wurm. Is ja grausam.



Beim nächsten Mal: Weg vom Grund mit dem Köfi!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Besser ist es. Wollte auch erst eine auf Pose eigentlich... Die scheiß Krabben sind auch echt ne Plage...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Können auch Krebse sein. Halben Meter über Grund und du hast Ruhe.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> War ich bis halbe Stunde nach den Bildern


du glücklicher! |evil:


----------



## Bener (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitz gerade am Altrhein, 500m von der Mündung entfernt.
Langer Tag, blöde Arbeit, aber jetzt hab ich meine Ruhe.

Zunächst gab's nen paar Güstern und kleine Karpfen auf Schwingspitze, mit der Köderfischstippe Rotauge und auch 2 Karpfen.

Und um 21:30 dann 59cm Zander auf Rotauge Rückenfilet.







Was fehlt noch? Schwarzwild. Hier gibt es viele Spuren und ich sitze unter einer großen Eiche. (Auch sehr schlau, im Herbst. Noch ist mir nix auf den Kopf gefallen. Noch.)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nice 

Bei mir is momentan tot...

Sag mal ist das dein Bart der da so ins Bild ragt? Chunge, das ist ja ein Vogelnest


----------



## Franz_16 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oha,
schöner Stachelritter #6 #6 #6 Petri Heil!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6#6#6 !!!Voll Fett Jean !!! #6#6#6

Was Du da an geilen Karpfen rauszauberst da träumen viele Karpfenangler von !!!
Manche fangen in der ganzen Saison nicht annährend so viele wie Du in den letzten Tagen...
Einfach geil !!!

Bei mir gab es zwei Zander auf 10cm Gummi...
Bin zufrieden nach 6-7 Wochen Zanderpause, ich werde mich jetzt auch wieder richtig reinfuchsen...
Es heißt nun die Stellen und Beißphasen rauszufinden...

Allen anderen auch ein Petri,  die erfolgreich waren und noch am Wasser sitzen !!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer wieder Bisse auf Wurm. Aber Zupfer die ganze Zeit. Ich glaub die Krabben machen mirn Strich durch die Rechnung... Verdammt das ich keine passende Pose dabei habe...


----------



## Bener (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zack, erste Wildsau musste ich verscheuchen. Soll man beim Angeln nicht still sein? |kopfkrat

Immerhin bin ich jetzt wach. Und einschlafen werde ich wohl auch nicht. :m


----------



## Kochtopf (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bener schrieb:


> Zack, erste Wildsau musste ich verscheuchen. Soll man beim Angeln nicht still sein? |kopfkrat
> 
> Immerhin bin ich jetzt wach. Und einschlafen werde ich wohl auch nicht. :m



Schreien ist ok, hauptsache du trampelst nicht herum


----------



## Jose (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wildsauschinder :vik:


----------



## zokker (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du musst dein Revier markieren, ich hoffe mal du weißt wie das geht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor Wildschweinen hab ich irgendwie Panik. Ich weiß zwar das die nur gefährlich werden wenn die junge haben aber trotzdem. Wenn ich mir vorstelle da steht im Dunkeln plötzlich n Wildschwein vor mir...ich würde mir vor Angst ein*******n..


----------



## Bener (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich würde mir vor Angst ein*******n..



Soviel zum Thema Revier markieren! #d

Glaub mir, ich kann mir angenehmere Situationen vorstellen! 

Die Wildsau war ein zweites Mal da. Leider muss ich über die Lose Steinpackung klettern um mein Zeug und den Zander zu verteidigen. Ich sitze fast im Wasser bei den Ruten. Da ist aber kein Platz für mein Kram. 

Naja, jetzt ist bis auf Mäuse und Bis am seit einiger Zeit ruhig! Leider auch am Köder...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir auch... Immer wieder auch stärkere Bisse aber nix bleibt hängen. Das können wieder nur Krabben sein. Ist echt deprimierend


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 1 ist Sense. Hier tut sich bis auf Krebsbisse nichts mehr. Bin nur noch am schneidern, so langsam zweifel ich an mir selbst... :/

Naja, morgen blinker ich noch ein paar Gewässer ab wo ich noch nicht war. Mal gucken was kommt. Wenn ich wieder Schneider wars das erst mal bis zum nächsten WE


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Um 1 ist Sense. Hier tut sich bis auf Krebsbisse nichts mehr. Bin nur noch am schneidern, so langsam zweifel ich an mir selbst... :/
> 
> Naja, morgen blinker ich noch ein paar Gewässer ab wo ich noch nicht war. Mal gucken was kommt. Wenn ich wieder Schneider wars das erst mal bis zum nächsten WE



Fütter mal mit einigen Würmer abseits deines Köders. Oft sammeln sich dort Krebse/Krabben, die Fische stehen drum herum , bzw. dein Köder bleibt verschont. Klappt manchmal, aber nicht immer.


----------



## Jose (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...hat  noch vier minuten...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krebse über Krebse...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Fütter mal mit einigen Würmer abseits deines Köders. Oft sammeln sich dort Krebse/Krabben, die Fische stehen drum herum , bzw. dein Köder bleibt verschont. Klappt manchmal, aber nicht immer.



Mach ich beim nächsten Mal. Packe jetzt ein..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und hier vorne lauern die kleinen Barsche am Grund... Also Fisch ist hier wirklich en masse...


----------



## phirania (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Früher haben wir die Wildschweine immer zum Frühstück vertilgt,die uns beim Angeln gestört haben....:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So schnell nach Hause gefahren, 4 Brote geschmiert,Blinkerrute eingepackt und jetzt nochmal zum Kanal


----------



## Bener (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gegenüber grunzt es mal wieder... #d


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Sau am Kanal. 

Ich lach mich checkig wenn ich was fange.


----------



## Bener (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nochmal ausgiebig das Revier markiert und frische Fetzen geschnitten...

Bleibt bisher aber bei 1 Biss, 1 Zander. |evil:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das wars für mich heut endgültig. Der Ausflug hätte nicht sein müssen, mir fallen die Augen schon fast zu. Die Hechte warten doch schon auf mich.

Gute Nacht alle, melde mich hier morgen wieder


----------



## Bener (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich mach mir Sorgen, dass mir eine Eichel auf den Kopf fällt. Und wo werde ich getroffen? Im Schritt.:r


----------



## Bener (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Biss versemmelt! :c

Neue Köder, weiter geht's... #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, so viel Energie hat die Eichel nun auch nicht freigesetzt als müsstest du dir Sorgen machen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eichel geeichelt - schmeiss mich wech ;-)))


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen Biss auf Köfi hatte ich heut Nacht, den hab ich aber wohl verpennt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krebse über Krebse...


Wenn ihr Krebsreusen/teller etc. dürft:
Krebse schmecken klasse!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Einen Biss auf Köfi hatte ich heut Nacht, den hab ich aber wohl verpennt.


Deine Bissanzeiger..................
:q:q:q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt geht's auf zur Tongrube


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Bissanzeiger..................
> :q:q:q



Ein guter Fisch hätte sich schon bemerkbar gemacht :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gabs wieder Geriatriedampfer?


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Garantiert. Aber ich war am See 

Schlafen is rum, alle naselang ne Brasse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Garantiert. Aber ich war am See


uups. verpeilt - dachte wallern am Main...


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben meinen PB-Graser verlorn. Hatte denk so 110cm, war richtig breit und hat sich beim Sprung aus dem Kescher losgeschüttelt. Schade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bist aufm Stein gestanden?
;-)))


----------



## zokker (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Eben meinen PB-Graser verlorn. Hatte denk so 110cm, war richtig breit und hat sich beim Sprung aus dem Kescher losgeschüttelt. Schade.



Erst mal nicht schön ... aber es spornt einen doch an ... wenn man weiß ....

zu deinen Fängen |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: man man man, da habe ich es ja auf Arbeit ruhiger

fettes Petri#6


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Bissanzeiger..................
> :q:q:q


Jo. Der ist eher unauffällig. 
Den einen würd ich wach noch nicht mals mitbekommen :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider auch nix gebissen... So ein schöner Teich. Glasklar und im Schnitt 4 Meter krautfreier Grund.  Da versuche ichs am nächsten Wochenende, oder am besten übernächste Woche innerhalb der Woche, mal auf Aal und Zander.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schaut ganz gut aus der Teich. "Riecht" für mich aber eher nach Hecht als nach Zander


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo, Zander is wohl auch drinne bzw besetzt .

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die 17m Rinne finden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier nochmal der ganze Tümpel. Das Laichschongebiet sieht man nicht, ist nochmal ca 1/4 so groß.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch die 17m Rinne finden.



17 Meter? |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo... Voll crazy. Wahrscheinlich iwo inner Mitte, nur bis dahin komm ich nicht. Muss mich nochmal erkunden wo genau die sein soll.


----------



## zokker (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch die 17m Rinne finden.



Wir haben hier sogar einen See, mitten im Wald, wo eine Kirche drin steht. Manchmal, in Vollmond-Nächten, läuten die Glocken sogar.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Manchmal, in Vollmond-Nächten, läuten die Glocken sogar.



Ich hoffe doch die von der Kirche...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jo... Voll crazy. Wahrscheinlich iwo inner Mitte, nur bis dahin komm ich nicht. Muss mich nochmal erkunden wo genau die sein soll.



Der tiefste Baggersee mit ca. 20ha hat eine Tiefe von 15 Meter glaube ich, da war nen Saugboot etc. drauf. 17 Meter ist aber aufjedenfall ne ordentliche Ansage!


----------



## Trollwut (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, bin wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen, bei der Spinntour ordentlichst abgeschneidert.


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, bin wieder auf dem Boden der Tatsachen, bei der Spinntour ordentlichst abgeschneidert.



Endlich mal. War ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.
|evil:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der tiefste Baggersee mit ca. 20ha hat eine Tiefe von 15 Meter glaube ich, da war nen Saugboot etc. drauf. 17 Meter ist aber aufjedenfall ne ordentliche Ansage!



Kanns selbst kaum glauben aber wird schon stimmen wenn Vereinsmitglieder das bestätigen, auf der Homepage vom SFV stehts auch.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.



Home Sweet Home


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fische gesenkt (2h bis zum Arsch im 15 Grad kalten Wasser gestanden)  und Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

14 Tage in Schweden Regen und jetzt pieselt das hier auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hast etwas angestellt fürs Scheixxwetter?? 
;-))

HAste ja aber Bootsdach über Dir...


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Ahnung wie zokker das macht.ob urlaub oder peng immer lümmelt er auf nem Boot rum und zankt die Aale. Du lebst meinen Traum!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

DAS hab ich auch schon überlegt.....

Und ich bin auch neidisch!

Aber wenigstens teilt ers mit uns!

Dafür und für tolle Fotos:
DANKE!


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hast etwas angestellt fürs Scheixxwetter??
> ;-))
> ...



Daran kann es nicht liegen.

Hab mal kurz 2 Angeln mit Wurm bestückt ... dann ist nicht so langweilig. Geht aber gar nicht. 
Innerhalb von 5 min.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachtangelplatz fertig. Die Kraniche trompeten, die Wildgänse schreien  und im Wald hinter mir rufen die Käuze. Mal sehe wann die Wildschweine kommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das die nicht zu dir übers Wasser laufen! Markier mal lieber das Revier.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 14 Tage in Schweden Regen und jetzt pieselt das hier auch.



Irgendwas nimmt man immer ausm Urlaub mit |bla:

Hol noch was raus #h


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das die nicht zu dir übers Wasser laufen! Markier mal lieber das Revier.


Ne ne Badeleiter ist oben.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bist du der Badeleiter? Das würde deine zeit am Wasser erklären


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer diese Wortverdeher ... hier ist baden verboten. 

Hoffentlich liege ich nicht zu nahe am Schilf. Der hat auf die am weitesten draußen Rute gebissen. So ~ 70. 

Die Schweinchen sind auch da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker und seine Aale ;-))


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub ich liege doch richtig. Bisschen kleiner. Die ziehen auch nicht ab, spielen nur rum. Ich liebe es wenn das Knicklicht tanzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter...Der fängt immer...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker der hats drauf, ist einer der auch regelmäßig fängt und nicht nur zufällig !!!
Ich glaube, der weiß was er macht !!!
Fettes Petri und weiter so...

@ Zokker :
Wie lange im Jahr fängst Du die Aale ??? Ab wann geht nichts mehr bei dir ???


----------



## renrök (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#Zokker

Hut ab!


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zokker der hats drauf, ist einer der auch regelmäßig fängt und nicht nur zufällig !!!
> Ich glaube, der weiß was er macht !!!
> Fettes Petri und weiter so...
> 
> ...



Bei Zokker gehts los wenn es bei den anderen aufhört |bigeyes


----------



## zokker (25. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie lange im Jahr fängst Du die Aale ??? Ab wann geht nichts mehr bei dir ???



Ab 12-13 ° wird es sehr schwer. Unter 11° hab ich noch keinen gefangen.

ZZ beißt nix und es regnet. Hoffentlich laufen die Aale heute Nacht noch etwas. Die ums Boot rum hab ich ja weggeangelt.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da warn's schon drei.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Da warn's schon drei.



Kennste John Sidley? Der hätte dich bestimmt auch gern kennen gelernt.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der hat seine Aale ja gemästet. Bei mir dürfen sie mit.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Der hat seine Aale ja gemästet. Bei mir dürfen sie mit.



Ich hab vor 2 Stunden einen frischen Räucheraal verputzt, ich bin da ganz bei dir! Jedenfalls Respekt, gezielt Aale zu fangen ist hohe Kunst oder Instinkt. Definitiv aber gruselig, du fängst mehr Aale übers Jahr wie das Anglerboard zusammen!

Petri.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ZZ beißt nix und es regnet. Hoffentlich laufen die Aale heute Nacht noch etwas. Die ums Boot rum hab ich ja weggeangelt.



Boot umsetzen und nochmal alle ums Boot wegfangen ...

Danke!!! Das mit 12 /13 grad habe ich mir so ca. gedacht...
Dachte aber, Du könntest noch zaubern ...

Einer geht noch :m!!!


----------



## zokker (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Boot umsetzen und nochmal alle ums Boot wegfangen ...



Das würde funzen. Bin ich aber zu faul zu und mit dem Fang bin ich schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab vor 2 Stunden einen frischen Räucheraal verputzt, ich bin da ganz bei dir! Jedenfalls Respekt, gezielt Aale zu fangen ist hohe Kunst oder Instinkt. *Definitiv aber gruselig, du fängst mehr Aale übers Jahr wie das Anglerboard zusammen!
> *
> Petri.




Übertreib nicht 

Wir räuchern unsere Aale auch selber. Frisch außer Tonne :k:k:k


----------



## Sport_fischer (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.




Sieht sehr gut aus dein Gewässer!


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Übertreib nicht
> 
> Wir räuchern unsere Aale auch selber. Frisch außer Tonne :k:k:k



So wirklich übertrieben ist das nicht, zokker fängt mitunter in einem Ansitz mehr maßige Aale als viele Angler  die ich kenne im jahr


----------



## Sport_fischer (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Der hat auf die am weitesten draußen Rute gebissen.




Liegen da noch die Köfireste im Eimer?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber nicht wie das komplette Anglerboard . Habe letztens in einem Ansitz auch 2 gefangen 

 Mich fasziniert eher das er bei FAST jedem Ansitz gute Fische fängt


----------



## Kochtopf (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wäre mal ne Statistik die man für 2018 im Auge behalten sollte. Zokker vs world


----------



## schuppensammler (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker lebt halt den Traum, den jeder Boardie hier hat....


----------



## zokker (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nun hört mal wieder auf ... wird ja langsam peinlich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein muß ich noch drauf legen :

Manche wären froh wenn sie seine Barsche hätten ...

...


----------



## bombe20 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht der gewünschte Fisch, aber mit 58cm ein schöner Brocken.


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Er fängt und fängt.
Petri dir! 

Ich muss mal wieder Spinnen


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist das der olle Eisenkahn aufm rechten Bild?

Frisch gemalt?


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, wir ham am See n Kanu liegen, das lässt sich besser paddeln 
3 gute Bisse auf Gummi verpennt. Ungewohnt, dass man auch anschlagen muss :c
Dafür wenigstens beim Schleppen Erfolg gehabt


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hab mich schon gewundert (Kanu) ;-)


----------



## geomas (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ne, wir ham am See n Kanu liegen, das lässt sich besser paddeln
> 3 gute Bisse auf Gummi verpennt. Ungewohnt, dass man auch anschlagen muss :c
> Dafür wenigstens beim Schleppen Erfolg gehabt



Der Barsch wollte wohl nur etwas Gesellschaft beim Spielen ;-)


----------



## zokker (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend gemacht.

Ich denk noch so, was stinkt denn hier?(Bild 3)

Hol noch was raus Trollwut


----------



## bombe20 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
hast du schon fänge zu vermelden?

nach meinem döbel hatte ich noch eine abenteuerliche köderrettung. ich hatte den ast eines überhängenden baumes überworfen. unglücklicherweise wickelte sich das vorfach einmal um den ast. nachdem ich in den baum geklettert war und meine hand nach dem köder ausstreckte brach erst der ast auf dem ich stand, dann der, an dem ich mich festhielt. ich hab gerade noch so den stamm zu greifen bekommen und gelangte wieder an das ufer. den ast mit köder habe ich dann auch einfach abbrechen können.
nach einem standortwechsel, einige km flussab, konnte ich gegen mittag einiges an oberflächenaktion beobachten. in ufernähe hat es geraubt, in der mitte der saale platschte es und ich konnte einige große rücken sehen, wie man es sonst aus delfindokus kennt. nur kunstköder wollten sie nicht. dabei wollte ich doch mal hechtfrikassee machen.

@zokker
ist das ein frischling?

btw: entweder ist mir das nie aufgefallen oder ich sehe das wirklich zum ersten mal. was sind das für schwarze flecken auf dem döbel eine seite weiter vorne?


----------



## zokker (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ist das ein frischling?



Ist ein Überläufen, sieht auf dem Bild nur so klein aus.


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Massenweise attacken, aber keinen fang. Sind denk ich kleine hechte, die nicht hängen bleiben


----------



## Trollwut (26. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin einen zur Ehrenrettung.


----------



## MikeHawk (27. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



			
				bombe20;4720341konnte ich gegen mittag einiges an oberflächenaktion beobachten. in ufernähe hat es geraubt schrieb:
			
		

> Hechtfrikassee aus Rapfen stelle ich mir aber eh schwer vor


----------



## bombe20 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hechtfrikassee aus Rapfen stelle ich mir aber eh schwer vor


*döbel :g

heute gab es nur nachläufer kleiner barsche. spinner wollten sie gar nicht und vom 10er gummi haben sie nur den teller ins maul bekommen und tapfer festgehalten. war ein schönes schauspiel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barschtypisch 
Bei mir gehen 10cm Barsche hinter nem 15cm Wobbler hinterher


----------



## Trollwut (27. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute bei mir n 70er Hecht, sonst komplett tote Hose. Morgen lieber feedern, da geht wenigstens was #c


----------



## bombe20 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich werde freitag noch mal spinnen und mit meinem großen am sonntag ansitzen und auch spinnen. der kerl ist heiß auf seinen ersten maßigen hecht. meine standesamtliche zuteilung gab erlaubnis von mittag bis mitternacht. ich werde wohl das schirmzelt einpacken müßen, die wetteraussichten sind nicht gut.
petri zum hecht, trollwut.


----------



## Torkel (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> meine standesamtliche zuteilung


Super Beschreibung:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> meine standesamtliche zuteilung gab erlaubnis von mittag bis mitternacht.


Ich schmeiss mich wech!!!!!!
You made my day!!

#6#6:vik::vik:#6#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich werde freitag noch mal spinnen und mit meinem großen am sonntag ansitzen und auch spinnen. der kerl ist heiß auf seinen ersten maßigen hecht.



Nicht nur er...#d


----------



## Kochtopf (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ist mit zokker los? Keine Boot- und Aalfotos die einem Tränen in die Augen treiben? Ihm wird doch nix passiert sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

stimmt....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist mit zokker los? Keine Boot- und Aalfotos die einem Tränen in die Augen treiben? Ihm wird doch nix passiert sein



Ich denke, irgendwann muss auch Zokker wieder arbeiten. So wie ich das mal gelesen hab, ist er ja regelmäßig auf Montage (Tunnelbau).


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam ja auch grad erst aus dem Urlaub.


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Was ist mit zokker los? Keine Boot- und Aalfotos die einem Tränen in die Augen treiben? Ihm wird doch nix passiert sein



Zokker war gestern beim seinem Kinderzahnarzt:c. Alles wieder io, stolz bin ich:vik:. Dann noch ein bisschen gearbeitet.

Geht aber nach dem Mittag wieder los.


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens feedern läuft.


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut

Bin unterwegs.


----------



## JottU (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da habe ich heute früh beim Pilze suchen ja mal was entdeckt. Hoffe hier ist auch Fisch drin. Eine Nacht ist es mir aber erst mal wert.


----------



## geomas (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Da habe ich heute früh beim Pilze suchen ja mal was entdeckt. Hoffe hier ist auch Fisch drin. Eine Nacht ist es mir aber erst mal wert.



Sieht gut aus, und schön ruhig. Ein rein optisch ähnlicher Waldsee hier ist mein persönlicher Klein-Giebel-Hotspot ;-)


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Da habe ich heute früh beim Pilze suchen ja mal was entdeckt. ...



Sowas findest du erst ... Neu in der Gegend? 
Sieht richtig gut aus. Hat der Teich einen Abfuss?


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist aber auch ein geiles Wetter.


----------



## fosiel (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber echt und ich muss ackern [emoji19]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da isser wieder ;.)


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da isser wieder ;.)


Was soll er auch zu Hause ... Bei uns auf'm Dorf sind die Bürgersteige (ein sehr schönes deutsches Wort) schon hochgeklappt.


----------



## JottU (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der See ist ohne Abfluss, alte Lehmgruben nehme ich mal an. Nur 500 m von einem Gewässer wo ich sonst mal angle. 
Wohn hier schon immer, aber alle kann man nicht kennen.


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach da wohnst du... Alles klar ... Da gibt es genug Tümpel. 

Bei so Teichen ohne Abfluss denke ich immer gleich an Monsteraale.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War eben auch mal wieder anner Tongrube, aber nur paar Würfe gemacht weil 4 Angler die besten Plätze belegt haben. Waren aber nette Kollegen und ich habe mich ein bisschen unterhalten. Es liegt definitiv nicht an mir und meinen Ködern, irgendwas stimmt nicht mit der biologischen Uhr der Fische. Die meinten man kann hingehen wo man will, es beißt extrem schlecht dieses Jahr. Keiner kann es sich erklären. Überall Fisch drin ohne Ende, aber die wollen einfach nicht...Im Kanal hat der eine letztes Jahr noch richtig gut Zander gefangen, dieses Jahr erst einen... Und der war mini. 

Ich geb aber nicht auf und bin Montag morgen um 6 da am Wasser mit Picker und Köderfischrute. Mal schauen, irgendwann muss man doch mal Glück haben. Ich bin echt am verzweifeln langsam...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zocker am schwächeln, immer noch kein Aal :q:q:q ???

...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zocker am schwächeln, immer noch kein Aal :q:q:q ???
> 
> ...



Der hat sich den Riesenwurm gegönnt. Da wartest du auch mal 2h länger. :m


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein bisschen Strömung ... Ententeichwetter ... werde wohl gepflegt abschneidern


----------



## plattfisch56 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Was soll er auch zu Hause ... Bei uns auf'm Dorf sind die Bürgersteige (ein sehr schönes deutsches Wort) schon hochgeklappt.



Kannst auch mal mit deiner Frau so intensiv schmusen,
 wie mit den Aalen.
 Gut für den Fischbestand.


----------



## JottU (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann bin ich ja mal nicht der einzige. |wavey:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach da wohnst du... Alles klar ... Da gibt es genug Tümpel.
> 
> Bei so Teichen ohne Abfluss denke ich immer gleich an Monsteraale.



Da haste auch gar nicht unrecht mit, auch wenn man da selten mehr wie 1-2 wirklich große Aale dann fängt. 
Vorallem wenn die Gewässer alt sind und wenig besucht, gibt es dort nicht selten mal ne dicke Überraschung.

Spreche da so bissl aus Erfahrung


----------



## zokker (28. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ... Ich weiß


----------



## JottU (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend. 
So ein mildes Wetter und dann nicht ein Zupfer. #c


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte eben den ersten Aal. Der hatte noch nicht mal 40cm. Soviel dazu, das man auf Fisch grössere Aale fängt.

Es regnet. Hab alles dicht.


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ich nicht mehr mit gerechnet. Ist zwar kein Riese, aber so 65 müsste er haben. 

Pladdert immer eben weg.


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na der ist doch schon ganz ordentlich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für das der Wetterbericht gesagt hat, es bleibt trocken, regnet es aber schon ziemlich lange.
Absolut Windstill die ganze Nacht schon und Windfinder sagt Windbön von 30-31 km/h die ganze Nacht.
Kannste doch alles in die Tonne hauen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön:m


----------



## Kochtopf (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!
Und man merke: zwei Aale sind für zokker abschneidern :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



 Andere wären froh drum


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zocker, Du hast es drauf #6#6#6 !!!

Ja, ja die Wettervorhersage #q#q#q...
Bin auch deswegen heim geblieben, worüber ich mich dann den ganzen Nachmittag geärgert habe...


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch allen

Erst mal ins Tiefe gelegt.

Bis eben gepennt ... noch müde 

Gut Nacht ...


----------



## hecht99 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibt es denn bei deiner Angelei keine Beifänge Zokker? Oder lässt du uns diese nur nicht wissen? Falls vorhanden müsste sich ja auch mal ein Hecht oder Zander blicken lassen oder sortierst du diese durch deine Stellenwahl aus?


----------



## Sport_fischer (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mit was für einer Montage angelst du? Einzelhaken im Mund und Vorfach aus dem Waidloch wieder raus?


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis vor 3 Jahren hatte ich öfter mal Zander als Beifang. Seit dem der Fischer aber regelmäßig  (jede 2te Nacht) Stellnetze stellt ist das vorbei. Hecht hatte ich letzten 30 Jahre 3 oder 4.

Montage sieht so aus.


----------



## Ørret (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich beneide dich ja echt um die viele Zeit die du am Wasser verbringen kannst Zocker.
Wie machst du das eigentlich? Bist du Berufsangler oder Rentner oder wie geht das?
Oder etwa Studienkollege von Trollwut?
Zum Glück teilst du ja deine Erlebnisse mit uns und stellst fleißig tolle Bilder ein#6


----------



## Kochtopf (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und was sagt deine Frau dazu?


----------



## Slick (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker,

die Aale müssten doch früher beißen?

Heute gehe ich auch auf Aal los.


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Berufsangler??? ... du hast mich durchschaut ... psssssssst ... In bin undercover

Mit meiner Gutesten bin ich über 30 Jahre zusammen. Was meinst du wieso das so lange funzt. 

DEN PARTNER NIEMALS EINSCHRÄNKEN ... IHM SEINE FREIHEIT LASSEN. 
Selbst in einer Ehe gehört niemand dem Anderen.


----------



## fosiel (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker ist mir voll sympatisch [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rückfahrt.


----------



## Zmann (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bis vor 3 Jahren hatte ich öfter mal Zander als Beifang. Seit dem der Fischer aber regelmäßig  (jede 2te Nacht) Stellnetze stellt ist das vorbei. Hecht hatte ich letzten 30 Jahre 3 oder 4.
> 
> Montage sieht so aus.



Was ist das für ein Blei was du verwendest,sieht so groß aus?

Viele grüße!


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

10g Pose, Olivenblei 10g und ein Kugelblei 2g. Die Kugel ist nach ein paar Jahren aber nicht mehr ganz rund.


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Berufsangler??? ... du hast mich durchschaut ... psssssssst ... In bin undercover
> 
> Mit meiner Gutesten bin ich über 30 Jahre zusammen. Was meinst du wieso das so lange funzt.
> 
> ...


Nur so funktionierts
Bei uns auch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hätte ich auch mal eine oder zwei Fragen an den Aal-Experten ???
Lotest Du die Tiefe aus oder stellst Du einfach tiefer ein und die Pose stellt sich bei Biss auf ???
Köderfisch auf dem Grund oder schwebend ???
Der See ist doch nicht überall gleich tief...

Danke schon mal Vorab...

#hThomas


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Bin auch mal kurz vor die Tür gegangen. Mal schauen vllt. Geht ein Barsch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Aalfluss


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal Petri, 
auf der Coach fängt man nichts ...

Und der V. der Falke heute nicht am angeln ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut mal nicht. Nächste Woche geht's rund


----------



## Franz_16 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mistviecher. Der schöne turbotail. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir auch erst ab Montag, am liebsten schon morgen...
WE voll zu ...


----------



## zokker (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch mal eine oder zwei Fragen an den Aal-Experten ???
> Lotest Du die Tiefe aus oder stellst Du einfach tiefer ein und die Pose stellt sich bei Biss auf ???
> Köderfisch auf dem Grund oder schwebend ???
> Der See ist doch nicht überall gleich tief...
> ...



Es wird immer ausgelotet. Liegende Pose ist Mist, sieht man schlecht und leuchtet nachts ins Wasser.

Nachts alles auf Grund, außer es räubert an der Oberfläche. Nachts angle ich auch nur auf hartem Grund.
Tags, eine auf Grund, eine handbreit über Grund und eine im Mittelwasser.


Petri allen am Wasser
Gruß#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch erst ab Montag, am liebsten schon morgen...
> WE voll zu ...



Bin da spontan. Kann die Griffel wahrscheinlich morgen wieder nicht von der Blinkerrute lassen..|supergri

Aber voll zu bin am WE auch *hust*


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für die fixe antwort zokker #6...

Vor Jahren habe ich oft auf Aal geangelt, jetzt nur Barsch und Zander...

Deine Fänge machen mich richtig heiß ...
Mal schauen, im Frühjahr vielleicht...

Weiterhin viele Aale und natürlich auch Bilder bitte :m...

#hThomas


----------



## Trollwut (29. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte beim Köfifeedern n Karpfen und n paar Brassen.
Hab mir dann aus ner alten Pose ne Miniupose mit ca 4g gebaut. Stahlvorfach, 2 Drillinge und eben die Pose. Quasi ne Wallermontage. Sollte ja funktionieren, nachdem wir beim Wallerangeln eben oft Beifang haben. Nach 3 Stunden gabs dann da nen Biss, ca 70er Hecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

cool - U-Posenmontage auf Hecht.
Beschreibung!!Fotos! 
Eigenen Thread dazu machen!


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das muss erstmal ausgiebig getestet werden, bevor ich da n Fass aufmach. Der Kollege, der dabei war hatte heut morgen auf ne ähnliche Montage aber auch noch nen ähnlich großen Hecht wie ich gestern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich lade mal Videoakkus..................


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Verkehr heute.


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fast 2h gesenkt ... 5 Köfis. War schon an verzweifeln. Dann 2 Mal Senke rein ... einmal 9 und nochmal 7 ... reicht.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon lange keine Gründlinge mehr gesehen. Viel Erfolg beim Aalangeln


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

57 cm. [emoji3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Foto ... Der Fisch hat eine tolle Färbung. Kamera mit der Nase ausgelöst?

Ich verangle meine letzten Würmer noch. Fisch auf Fisch ...Plötze und Plieten


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

GoPro [emoji4]
Der nexte 46 cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Auf Fisch ...


----------



## JottU (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 4 Stunden spinnen ohne Biss aber Rücken, wollte ich eigentlich aufhören. Imbiss am See aber noch offen, bisschen hier gelesen, werde nach ner Bierpause wohl doch noch weiter machen.


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt ... Was liebe ich doch das Ansitzen ...


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ab ins flache Wasser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei uns hagelts-  sieht bei Dir gemütlicher aus


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist schön.


----------



## Fischknipser (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri in dir Runde.
Bin zum ersten mal Nacht angeln in Holland.
2 Zander hab es schon. 
Einer 39 und ein 43 er dürften beide wieder schwimmen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Fischknipser,

dann hol noch was maßiges raus und mach deinem Niknamen mal die Ehre. 

Hatte gerade einen Barsch.


----------



## plattfisch56 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal ein Paar Eindrücke von meinem
 Heimatgewässer


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit den ganzen Bergen ein traumhaftes Gewässer...


----------



## banzinator (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

200m. Wow


----------



## zokker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schön dein See. Walchensee? Da möchte ich nicht ankern.

Sportaal, der hat sich gerade gemacht ... man man. Hätte ihn größer geschätzt.  ~ 85.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beisszeiten gibt's hier gar nicht mehr. Die beißen wenn sie lustig sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du gehst doch auch in die Küche wenn du Hunger hast|muahah:

Petri...schöner Schleicher#6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Beisszeiten gibt's hier gar nicht mehr. Die beißen wenn sie lustig sind.



So bleibts wenigstens spannend und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ...

Weiter so #6...


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder ein Barsch. Kam gerade ein schöner Schauer rüber und ab um 8 soll es den ganzen Tag regnen. Toll ... Wb hat gestern noch trocken angesagt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf WB kann man sich eh nicht verlassen. Die wechseln ihre Vorhersagen nicht selten stündlich...und selbst dann muss es nicht stimmen  Dazu sagt einer "Regen", der andere "Sonne". Zuverlässiger ist es selbst aus dem Fenster zu schauen. Bei uns siehts momentan ganz gut aus, daher will ich mal los 

Petri


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil. Dann hol was raus. 

Ich glaube bei Familie Seeadler gibt es Barsch zum Frühstück.


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander Nummer 3 ,aber aber damals mit Bild.
Allerfdings auch nur 46 cm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, so seht es doch gut aus.

Auf Köfi Montage?


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja,mit Köfi auf Grund.
Die Hollandkarte hat sich für mich schon gelohnt,wenn ich überlege wie oft ich abgeschneidert habe...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und Tschüß


----------



## Trollwut (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uposen-Hecht. Scheinbar direkt auf die Rübe geworfen, Biss kam noch beim Rutenspannen.


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, ist bei euch Spätsommer?

Hier sind 10 Grad und Dauerregen.


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut
Schöner Hecht,Petri.
@Zokker
Petri auch an dich du Schlangenbändiger.

Ich bin auch wieder zu Hause.
Es gab kurz vor wegpacken noch den 4. Zander allerdings auch keine Grösse zum mitnehmen.

Jedenfalls hatte ich Spaß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

20 min. am Wasser erste Kontakt und 47cm. 
Mein Favorit ist leider für die Tonne.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ...

Hier riecht es schon nach Aal. Ofen kommt langsam in die gänge.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Früher die Arbeitsklamotte, heute der Aal, geile Räucherei!
Mich wundert nur, das du nur für einen Aal anfeuerst, oder ist das nur der erste und die anderen folgen sogleich ?

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist der Ofen von meinem Kumpel. Vollautomatik, bisschen Späne rein und anschalten. Nach 3h fertig.
Nur der eine Fisch, zum gleich essen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

geile Fänge wieder !!


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Duet. Mein 48cm. 
Angler neben an 55cm.
Es läuft...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bener (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geburtstagsrute meiner Tochter am Altrhein einweihen. Einfach mit Futterkörbe und Made auf Weisfisch.

Und dann fängt sie ne 65 cm Schleie!

Beim Landen hab ich geholfen.

Irgendwie steh ich noch etwas neben mir...


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Duet. Mein 48cm.
> Angler neben an 55cm.
> Es läuft...
> 
> ...



Sauber Petri #6


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geile Schleie
Petri euch beiden


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nexte 47cm [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Spam [emoji41]
46cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super tolles Herbstbild mit nem wirklich geilen Fisch. Klasse


----------



## schlotterschätt (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also 'ne Schleie von 65cm is schon 'n Mordsvieh. #6
Vielleicht kannste jetzt Töchting als halbe Rekordinhaberin betrachten.:q 

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/50-schleie.html


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Duet. Mein 48cm.
> Angler neben an 55cm. ...


Petri

Undercover geknipst?



Bener schrieb:


> Geburtstagsrute meiner Tochter am Altrhein einweihen. Einfach mit Futterkörbe und Made auf Weisfisch.
> 
> Und dann fängt sie ne 65 cm Schleie!
> 
> ...



Zahlendreher? Oder Rekord-Schleie. Fettes Petri an deine Tochter#6


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Undercover geknipst?



 Nee. Meine Jacke hat die GoPro verdeckt. [emoji3]



Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bener (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fuck, tatsächlich Zahlendreher! Aber 56 cm sind auch nicht ohne!


----------



## Trollwut (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

N paar Karpfen und noch n 60erUposen- Hecht


----------



## bombe20 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern!
Die Saale ist heute wieder besonders zickig. Aber der Sohnemann hat gerade mit einem Gründling entschneidert. Schwager hatte vorhin ein Rotauge. Gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## fosiel (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erster Aal ... zu Besuch an der Weser
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattfisch56 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Sehr schön dein See. Walchensee? Da möchte ich nicht ankern.
> 
> Sportaal, der hat sich gerade gemacht ... man man. Hätte ihn größer geschätzt. ~ 85.
> 
> ...



Ja Zokker ist der Walchensee,kennst Dich jah in Bayern auch aus.
 Können mal die Gewässer gerne Tauschen.


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut und tomxxxtom und besonders fettes Petri fosiel, dein erster Aal?



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Ja Zokker ist der Walchensee,kennst Dich jah in Bayern auch aus.
> Können mal die Gewässer gerne Tauschen.



Vorher hast du ja mal was vom tiefsten Alpensee geschrieben, hast ja ein paar Versuche gebraucht für deinen Post.
Tauschen??? Ist da auch Aal drin?|kopfkrat


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri den Fängern !!!


----------



## bombe20 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bäh, ich bin schneider!
dafür hab ich ordentlich kopfschmerzen bekommen. hab, zu hause angekommen, erst mal einen zug aus der mutterkrautpulle genommen. die linderung stellt sich gerade ein.

petri allen, die gefangen haben.


----------



## fosiel (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jupp mein allererster Aal .... hatte gerade noch ein kleinen der zurück ging .... Feierabend .... gn8

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattfisch56 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Trollwut und tomxxxtom und besonders fettes Petri fosiel, dein erster Aal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin nicht mehr so jung und Pc Fit wie Du.
 Aber Aale sind drin.


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fosiel schrieb:


> Jupp mein allererster Aal .... hatte gerade noch ein kleinen der zurück ging .... Feierabend .... gn8 ...



Gratulation, auf das noch viele folgen#6



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Bin nicht mehr so jung und Pc Fit wie Du.
> Aber Aale sind drin.



Bin ich auch nicht, aber nix für ungut, hat ja eh keiner gemerkt.
Schönen See haste trotzdem, da möchte ich gerne noch mehr von sehen. 

zB kannst du ja hier mal was
posten.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68182


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum allerersten Aal und der Schleie, da muß ich auch gratulieren #6#6#6...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bener
Das Schleien ist der Hammer! Klasse #6 und Petri an deine Tochter. 

Auch an tomxxxtom Petri Heil zu den Zandern, an Trollwut zum neuerlichen U-Posen Hecht und an fosiel zum allerersten Aal #6


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bener schrieb:


> Geburtstagsrute meiner Tochter am Altrhein einweihen. Einfach mit Futterkörbe und Made auf Weisfisch.
> 
> Und dann fängt sie ne 65 cm Schleie!
> 
> ...


Petri Heil, dein Nachwuchs macht uns alle nass.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich will doch nur Köfis :c :q


----------



## geomas (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





rainy day, still dreaming

Nur ein lütter Brassen, war trotzdem ein guter Vormittag.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



geomas schrieb:


> rainy day, still dreaming
> 
> Nur ein lütter Brassen, war trotzdem ein guter Vormittag.



Centerpin?


----------



## geomas (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Centerpin?



Ja, genau, an der ufernahen Rute. War aber wieder nix mit dem ersten „dicken” Fisch an der Pin ;-)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



geomas schrieb:


> Ja, genau, an der ufernahen Rute. War aber wieder nix mit dem ersten „dicken” Fisch an der Pin ;-)



Centerpin steht bei mir auf der Liste für ein paar Projekte. Gerade als Notrolle fürs Speedfischen auf kleine Fische bis 200g schadet eine kleine Hilfe nicht.

Große Fische kommen immer dann, wenn man sie nicht will. :m


----------



## geomas (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Große Fische kommen immer dann, wenn man sie nicht will. :m



Andersrum kenn ich das auch ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix wars. Bis auf zwei Brassen und den Karpfen beim Köfifeedern gabs keinerlei Aktion. Morgen letzter freier Tag, dann is Praxissemester |bla:


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder am Altrhein, aber ohne Kinder ziemlich zäh.

Karpfenrute bislang ruhig, auf Schwingspitze nur 1 Rotauge als Köderfisch. Das schwebt jetzt halbiert nen halben Meter über Grund...

Mal sehen, wer heute noch Hunger hat...


----------



## plattfisch56 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Gratulation, auf das noch viele folgen#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann Ich, wenn Interesse Vorhanden ist.
 Aber jetzt ist erst mal bis 1.3.2018
 Schonzeit (Salmonidengewässer)
 Die Burschen sollten wieder mal richtig schmusen.


----------



## Bener (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tote Hose in Tateinheit mit leichtem Nieselregen.

Egal, das wird ausgesessen! Will den Schirm ja heute nicht umsonst gekauft haben!


----------



## zandertex (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hau rein!#6


----------



## Bener (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ist mittlerweile an Land nasser als im Wasser. Und keine Bisse.


----------



## Bener (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz mal weniger Regen. Aufstehen (endlich!) Pipi, Köder kontrollieren. Tote Hose unter Wasser... Noch immer.


----------



## Bener (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass nichts beißt. Sonst müsste ich ja raus in den Regen...


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bener schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass nichts beißt. Sonst müsste ich ja raus in den Regen...



Das kenne ich auch ... wünsche dir trotzdem einen fetten Fisch#6


----------



## Bener (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein Regen mehr, aber auch kein fetter Fisch...


----------



## Nordan (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier schiffts auch wie Lotte, bin froh im warmen Labor rumzugammeln und nicht im Matsch draussen rum zu sitzen.
Hoffe dass meine Bissanzeiger ankommen und warte mal das Wochenende ab!

Hau deinen Köfi mal woanders hin, wenn an der Stelle nix los is:m


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zumindest ein Hecht heute wär ganz nett.


----------



## Bener (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder daheim.

Satz mit X, war wohl nix.

Hab heute vormittag noch ne Güster und als Abschluss den perfekten Köderfisch gefangen, aber der kam leider zu spät...

Naja, jetzt duschen, essen, pennen!


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stelle gewechselt, Wind stand schon den ganzen Tag anders.
Ich leg mich jetzt an den Strand :m


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Fisch 49 cm und schon wieder schwanz ab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Köder gewechselt, erste Wurf = Fisch 53cm. So mag ich es [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Zander, Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen Pause.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder ne Nullnummer


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der war gut, leider verloren.[emoji22]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze seit 22:15 am Kanal auf Aal. Mal schauen ob was geht.

Es zuppelt die ganze Zeit am Bissanzeiger, hoffentlich nicht wieder diese WHK...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fuck, Biss auf Pose vergeigt... Freilauf ging wie sau, ich schlag an, merk kurz Widerstand und ab isser... Aber immerhin, erster Kontakt. Direkt vor der Spundwand...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Fuck, Biss auf Pose vergeigt... Freilauf ging wie sau, ich schlag an, merk kurz Widerstand und ab isser... Aber immerhin, erster Kontakt. Direkt vor der Spundwand...



Du Lappen. :q #6

Kein Sturm bei euch? Hier pfeift der Wind, da bleib sogar ich Zuhause. |gr:


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@tomxxxtom
Petri Heil zum Zander, und schade dass der "gute" ausgestiegen ist. 
Dennoch, du fängst schon recht zuverlässig Zander - davon kann ich im Moment nur träumen. Vom "heißen Herbst" ist hier überhaupt nocht nichts zu bemerken. 

@Vincent
Der kommt nochmal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du Lappen. :q #6
> 
> Kein Sturm bei euch? Hier pfeift der Wind, da bleib sogar ich Zuhause. |gr:



Doch sau stürmisch hier


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Doch sau stürmisch hier



Unter Wasser interessiert das die Fische auch nicht so, ich denke mehr Wind, mehr Sauerstoff, mehr Aktivität, mehr Bisse.

Bin ich mal gespannt ob du noch was rauszauberst!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ärger mich jetzt noch das ich den Biss vergeigt habe. Nach so langer Schneiderei hab ichn vernünftigen Fisch mehr als verdient


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ärger mich jetzt noch das ich den Biss vergeigt habe. Nach so langer Schneiderei hab ichn vernünftigen Fisch mehr als verdient



Wer das Handy in der Hand hat kann nicht auf Bisse reagieren. |rolleyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder Posenbiss... Diesmal aber nur zwei mal weggezogen die Pose..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schon wieder Posenbiss... Diesmal aber nur zwei mal weggezogen die Pose..



Das ist auch echt zum Wahnsinnig werden, wenn man die Pose beobachten muss. Da entgeht einem nun wirklich fast nichts! Mal schauen was bei dir raus kommt!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die stehen anner Spundwand. Pose gerad wieder weg.... Hat aber vorher losgelassen... Bissanzeiger geht non stop... Was aber auch Wind sein kann. Echt zaghafte Bisse...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Pose ist im 5 min Takt weg... Aber ob dasn Aal ist... Lassen immer wieder los... Ich schlag nächstes mal eher an...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Pose ist im 5 min Takt weg... Aber ob dasn Aal ist... Lassen immer wieder los... Ich schlag nächstes mal eher an...



Krebse?Krabben?

Oder hast du den Haken vergessen? :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Posenaal


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Posenaal



Good Job! Also doch ein Haken an der Montage. Was hat der Gute an Zentimeter?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weiß nicht, nicht groß. Auf jeden Fall aber Maß. Hoffentlich war das nicht ganze Zeit derselbe . Aber gebissen vorne im Maulwinkel... Schon ungewöhnlich für Aal. 

Sagt mal wie bewahrt ihr Aale auf? Oder macht ihr die direkt tot? Habe hiern Eimer, aber komme extrem schlecht an Wasser ran. Sind nur ca 10cm Wasser im Eimer...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, nicht groß. Auf jeden Fall aber Maß. Hoffentlich war das nicht ganze Zeit derselbe . Aber gebissen vorne im Maulwinkel... Schon ungewöhnlich für Aal.
> 
> Sagt mal wie bewahrt ihr Aale auf? Oder macht ihr die direkt tot? Habe hiern Eimer, aber komme extrem schlecht an Wasser ran. Sind nur ca 10cm Wasser im Eimer...



Kommt immer drauf an wie lange du bleiben willst. Das Wetter ist nicht mehr all zu warm. Ich habe schon Fisch im Leinenbeutel am Baum hängen gehabt für 6 Stunden ohne Probleme. War trotzdem Lecker.

Ansonsten Eimer in den Kescher und gibt ihm. :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad wieder Posenbiss. War doch nicht nur einer 
Wieder zaghaft...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zuppelt der mir den Wurm vom Haken... Den krieg ich noch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher nix mehr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hau ab. Schade das nicht mehr ging. Die Tage nochmal versuchen. Dann aber nicht mehr bei Wind. Ist echt der letzte Schrei... Man bekommt ihr schon kaum nen Rutenhalter in den Boden und dann noch der Wind. Mir wäre einige mal fast die Rute baden gegangen..

Grad noch locker 50 Würmer gesammelt. Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut doch die Rüttelmethode funktioniert. Sind zwar alle nur dieses Kaliber, aber davon 2 oder 3 Stück an den Haken und man hat nen top Köder. Hab heut auch nur auf Erdwurm geangelt. Spielt meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle, ob hochgezüchteter Tauwurm oder selbst gesammelte, kleine Tauwürmer, Regenwürmer oder Erdwürmer. In freier Natur finden Aale auch nicht diese fetten Dinger, sondern normale Regenwürmer.


----------



## wobbler68 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo

Vincent_der_Falke
Zitate:
Die Pose ist im 5 min Takt weg... Aber ob dasn Aal ist... Lassen immer wieder los... Ich schlag nächstes mal eher an...

Zuppelt der mir den Wurm vom Haken... Den krieg ich noch 

Grad wieder Posenbiss. War doch nicht nur einer 
Wieder zaghaft...

 Sind zwar alle nur dieses Kaliber, aber davon* 2 oder 3 Stück* an den Haken und man hat nen top Köder. 



Grade wenn die Bisse so vorsichtig sind,ist weniger mehr.
Ich mache von einem Tauwurm 2-3 Stücke bei einer Hakengröße von 2-6er.
Damit habe ich genauso viele Bisse wie meine Mitangler, die den Haken vollhängen.
Nur ist meine Biss ausbeute deutlich besser.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte ja keine Tauwürmer, sondern Erdwürmer frisch gesammelt. Schönes, kleines, zappeliges Bündel drauf gemacht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleine Haken, kleine Köder, gerade wenn die Aale spitz beißen oder auch nur noch nuckeln, wie jetzt wenns kälter wird.
Ein kleiner Dendro oder nur ein kleines Stück vom Wurm ist vollkommen ausreichend.

Petri zum Aal.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Dendros fange ich deutlich schlechter als auf Tauwürmer o.ä., gerne gebe ich nen Schluck Öl aus der Thunfischdose auf die Wurmerde, ich bilde mir ein damit deutlich besser zu fangen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich denke Wurm ist Wurm. Ok, die Denros stinken wie Hulle. Vielleicht gehen die Aale da doch nicht so ran mit ihrem enorm empfindlichen Riechorgan. Aber viele schwören ja zum Beispiel auf die normalen Erdwürmer. Aber ich denke im Endeffekt ist es egal, wenn die Aale beißen kannste sonst was an den Haken hängen.

Ich sammle meine Würmer nur noch selbst. Diese hochgezüchteten ausm Laden müssen wirklich nicht sein, Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn man die Zeit hat  ohne Garten leider schwer. Mal sammle ich welche bei Regen vom Weg, aber zu 95% kauf ich welche  (oder nehm selbstgezüchtete vom Kumpel), um tatsächlich regelmäßig selbst zu sammeln fehlt mir zum einen eine gute Lagermöglichkeit und zum anderen fühle ich mich besser, Zuchtwürmer statt Wildfänge zu verwenden


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachm Aalangeln ne halbe Stunde über die Wiese und man hat genug fürs nächste Mal 

Ok, komplett ohne Garten ist es natürlich nicht so einfach.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... und zum anderen fühle ich mich besser, Zuchtwürmer statt Wildfänge zu verwenden



Aber Wildfische fangen ... du musst dich ja fühlen ...[emoji24]


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber Wildfische fangen ... du musst dich ja fühlen ...[emoji24]



"Besser" bedeutet nicht, dass ich mich sonst schlecht fühle ;-P
Aber, als Vergleich, wenn ich unbedingt an Tag X Fisch kredenzen muss kauf ich ihn mir statt ihn mit Gewalt der Natur zu entreissen 
Davon ab bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie viele Fische in unseren Tümpeln hier tatsächlich "Wild" sind


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... statt ihn mit Gewalt der Natur zu entreissen



Man kann doch auch sinnig drill'n


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aale sind lange nicht mehr wild...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin noch am hadern. Heut nochmal auf Aal... Wetter is richtig mies kalt und regnerisch plus Wind. 

Würde dann an die Aue fahren, Kanal nicht bei dem Wetter.


----------



## JottU (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollte eigentlich auch los, aber bei dem Sturm hier komme ich glaube nicht mal bis zum Wasser. |uhoh:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Gute ist, an der Aue könnte ich im Auto sitzen während ich meine Ruten beobachte. Das macht das Ganze erträglich, aber ich war gestern schon bis 3 am Kanal bei Sturm.|bigeyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Och ne der doofe Sturm. Jetzt is alles voller Blätter. Gucken ob ich die Pose mit der langen Rute ans andere Ufer platzieren kann, da treiben die Blätter nicht so lang.

Hier hatte ich vor dem Baum nen heftigen Posenbiss auf Hecht. Der zog mir in den Baum und ab war die Schnur .
Ich mag den Bach.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Och ne der doofe Sturm. Jetzt is alles voller Blätter. Gucken ob ich die Pose mit der langen Rute ans andere Ufer platzieren kann, da treiben die Blätter nicht so lang.
> 
> Hier hatte ich vor dem Baum nen heftigen Posenbiss auf Hecht. Der zog mir in den Baum und ab war die Schnur .
> Ich mag den Bach.



Ein Biss auf Hecht |bigeyes


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ein Biss auf Hecht |bigeyes



Große Köder, Große Fänge


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 

Wisster Bescheid

Ne im Ernst... Jetzt kommt der Vollmond hinter mir hoch...


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schon nen wolf gesehen? :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jede 5 Minuten kommtn Schwall Blätter angeschwommen und ich darf die Rute rausholen... Wäre ich mal doch lieber an den See gefahren


----------



## hanzz (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jede 5 Minuten kommtn Schwall Blätter angeschwommen und ich darf die Rute rausholen... Wäre ich mal doch lieber an den See gefahren



Is doch noch früh.



Jose schrieb:


> schon nen wolf gesehen? :m



Und die Chancen dafür steigen auch. :m

Grandios Jose. :m :m


----------



## phirania (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Wolf hat bestimmt den Hecht erschreckt....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo mit Vollmond wirds aber wohl eher Zeitverschwendung. Mist und ich hab mir noch vorher den Himmel angeschaut und dachte mir schon, hoffentlich klart das nicht auf...


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

vollmond hängt aber nicht von wetter ab... |rolleyes

(hach, ich werde romantisch, heulend-wolfs-silhouette vor vollmond. musste dir geben!)


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wölfe hatte es da keine [emoji6]


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werschafe? ^^


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok, komplett ohne Garten ist es natürlich nicht so einfach.



Brauchst kein Garten dafür...ne Parkwiese, nen Fussballfeld etc.
Als kleiner ********r bin ich sogar tagsüber mit nem Spaten  aufn Friedhof und hab die alten Grabgesteckhaufen umgeworfen, die man zur Entsorgung abseits der Gräber aufgeschichtet hat.
Oder auch auf diverse Müllkippen immer die alten Matratzen umgehauen..da war reichlich drunter.

Aber heute will sich ja eh keiner mehr dreckig machen :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Müllkippen wtf


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> vollmond hängt aber nicht von wetter ab... |rolleyes
> 
> (hach, ich werde romantisch, heulend-wolfs-silhouette vor vollmond. musste dir geben!)



Es geht darum das es zu hell ist. Den Einfluss aufs Aalangeln erkläre ich dir jetzt nicht.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es zu hell ist. Den Einfluss aufs Aalangeln erkläre ich dir jetzt nicht.



Jo. Is nich so als hätten andere Leute bei Vollmond ihr besten Fangzeiten. |wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Werschafe? ^^



Wehrschafe !     #6


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann gar nicht genug Mond haben.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Es geht darum das es zu hell ist. Den Einfluss aufs Aalangeln erkläre ich dir jetzt nicht.


hast du mal aufs barometer geschaut? das wird heute eh nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wetter ändert sich hier täglich. Aber man versuchts ja doch immer wieder.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich kann gar nicht genug Mond haben.



Weil du dir dann wieder die Kleidung vom Leib reißen kannst, überall Haare sprießen und du den Mond anheulst? Und nur die orangene Badehose uns vor dem gröbsten bewahrt? :m


----------



## Jose (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oh je, jetze auch noch so'n wolf :m :m :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das Wetter ändert sich hier täglich. Aber man versuchts ja doch immer wieder.



Bei uns ist gerade die Müllhütte vom Dach befreit worden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Mein großes Problem ist gerade, dass durch die ansteigende Strömung sich so langsam das ganze Kraut etc löst. Der ganze Fluss ist voll damit. Eben war die komplette Montage inklusive Köder voll mit Algen/Kraut. Ist halt echt mies im Dunkeln. Irgendwann wundert man sich das die Pose so komisch abzieht. Leider nicht immer sofort, weil durch das ständige Starren auf die Pose mit Knicklicht... Wirste bekloppt. Das habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht bei der ganzen Geschichte.

Mist. Wäre der Wind nicht so stark wäre ich nochmal zum Kanal gefahren. Wer weiß vielleicht wäre da was gegangen. Aber Wetterwechsel en masse.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und nur die orangene Badehose uns vor dem gröbsten bewahrt? :m


oooar! die bilder hatte ich schon wieder verdrängt. ich musste schmunzeln, weil ich meinen papi (68j.) als kind nur mit einer solchen badehose kenne. allerdings kenne ich auch teeniefotos von ihm am balaton, da hatte er eine gehäkelte badehose an. die war noch einen zacken schärfer.


----------



## Slick (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jo mit Vollmond wirds aber wohl eher Zeitverschwendung. Mist und ich hab mir noch vorher den Himmel angeschaut und dachte mir schon, hoffentlich klart das nicht auf...



Ich habe einige meiner größten Aale bei Vollmond gefangen und das aus dem Main.

Der Mond hat da nichts zu sagen ob die Aale in Beißlaune sind.


----------



## MarcinD (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mist. Wäre der Wind nicht so stark wäre ich nochmal zum Kanal gefahren. Wer weiß vielleicht wäre da was gegangen. Aber Wetterwechsel en masse.



Bist Du weit weg von der Ziegelei? Da wärst Du wahrscheinlich windgeschützter, aber da könnte Dir nen Ast auf den Kopf fallen.

@all
Und den Werwolf mit der orangenen Badehose bekomme ich jetzt auch nicht mehr aus dem Schädel. Danke dafür. #q#q#q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komplett andere Richtung. Ziegelei wäre in der Tat nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auf Müllkippen wtf



War lange vor deiner Zeit und solche Deponien sahen damals auch deutlich anders aus wie heutzutage (da fuhr noch kein Radlader durch die Gegend)...zu kaufen gabs nix, also mußte man sich schon was einfallen lassen.
Hauptsache man besorgte sich Köder..woher war doch wurscht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War ja nicht bös gemeint. Dachte mir schon, dass es damals andere Zeiten waren. Heutzutage kommst ja nichtmal einfach rein. Und rumlaufen will man da glaube ich auch nicht....


----------



## MarcinD (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Komplett andere Richtung. Ziegelei wäre in der Tat nicht ganz ungefährlich.



Hättest Dich mal besser vorbereitet und Dir einen Helm besorgt.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Tod...lgo_pvid=6b676192-eb1c-40d9-a39b-f14e78cd6cd6

Und die orangene Badehose für den Werwolf von heute gibt es da auch. Mit Öffnung für den Wolfsschwanz (Ich weiß Ihr werde das wieder falsch verstehen)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HNM...lgo_pvid=ca75ab91-96a7-429b-bc47-c4a5420c8ac0


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn dir ein dicker Ast das Kreuz bricht bringt ein Helm = 0. 

DER Helm sowieso


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen ob das was wird.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo biste da? Grube?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne. Ist ein Weiher. Tut sich aber nix heute. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Axwenze (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erster jemals selbst Gefangener Fisch, keine 5 Minuten her #h
Hatte 25 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Axwenze, Wow! Petri Heil


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Axwenze schrieb:


> Mein erster jemals selbst Gefangener Fisch, ...



Fettes Petri[emoji106]


Petri Heil Franz


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Axwenze schrieb:


> Mein erster jemals selbst Gefangener Fisch, keine 5 Minuten her #h
> Hatte 25 cm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 261176


Zuerst:
Herzlich willkommen bei uns an "Board"!

Dann:
Glückwunsch zum ersten!!

Und:
Mögen viele weiter folgen!!

#6#6#6


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abangeln vom Verein. 0,8ha, 28 Angler, 2 Fische.
Dafür stürmisch und ungemütlich  wegen Schnauze voll vor ner Stunde von Pose auf Plums gewechselt aber ohne Ergebnis. Dank Forellenteig sehe ich aus, als ob ich im Puff gewesen wäre und rieche als ob ich auf dem Weg dahin einen Döner mit Extra Tzikisoße verputzt habe - wenigstens riechen die Finger nicht nach Fisch :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Fische. Und ich dachte ich fang schlecht


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Abangeln vom Verein. 0,8ha, 28 Angler, 2 Fische.
> Dafür stürmisch und ungemütlich  wegen Schnauze voll vor ner Stunde von Pose auf Plums gewechselt aber ohne Ergebnis. Dank Forellenteig sehe ich aus, als ob ich im Puff gewesen wäre und rieche als ob ich auf dem Weg dahin einen Döner mit Extra Tzikisoße verputzt habe - wenigstens riechen die Finger nicht nach Fisch :m





Für dich schreibe ich extra den Bericht Speedpickern. Dann fragen dich die Nebenmänner möglicherweise ob du Geistig auf der Strecke geblieben bist, dafür fängst du aber!

Welche beiden Fische kamen denn raus?


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich geb nicht auf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich geb nicht auf.



Franz ... die Angel an Land und den Köder ins Wasser ... man man man ...:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

immer noch draussen oder wieder, Franz?


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Für dich schreibe ich extra den Bericht Speedpickern. Dann fragen dich die Nebenmänner möglicherweise ob du Geistig auf der Strecke geblieben bist, dafür fängst du aber!
> 
> Welche beiden Fische kamen denn raus?


Bin sehr gespannt  wir besetzen zum an- und abangeln immer ReFos  (Rentnerverein :m), so runde 80 Stück schätze ich. Und heute mit dem Wind war es sehr witzlos.


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die andern beiden sind am Main, aber das is bei denen wieder eher trinken als angeln. Da hab ich gar keinen Bock drauf.
Wenn heut Nacht nichts geht nehm ich morgen wenigstens n paar Pilze mit.
Alles voll hier mit Maronenröhrlingen.


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> immer noch draussen oder wieder, Franz?



Wieder  Habs am Abend nochmal an einer Kiesgrube probiert.

Im Moment läuft es überhaupt nicht... da bleibt nichts anderes übrig, ales es über werfen, werfen, werfen zu erzwingen. Anstrengend. :/


----------



## geomas (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wieder  Habs am Abend nochmal an einer Kiesgrube probiert.
> 
> Im Moment läuft es überhaupt nicht... da bleibt nichts anderes übrig, ales es über werfen, werfen, werfen zu erzwingen. Anstrengend. :/



Ohne Fleiß kein Preis ;-) Halte durch, Petri!


----------



## Novembermann (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Alles voll hier mit Maronenröhrlingen.



Das Zeug sieht ja eher nach vergessenem Haufen vom letzten Ansitz aus.. |bigeyes

Petri!


----------



## bombe20 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> [...]bei denen wieder eher trinken als angeln.


wir haben hier 10° und ne steife brise aus sw. da macht trinken unter freiem himmel überhaupt keinen spaß mehr.
ich war von gestern auf heute im harz, um ein paar seen aus meiner jugend abzuspinnen. leider ließ mich eine erkältung zum schlaffi werden. ich hoffe, das ist bis montag wieder gut. da hab ich frei und die ganze familie ist bis freitag ausgeflogen. :vik:
viel erfolg, allen die die ruten draußen haben.


----------



## Jose (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ...viel erfolg, allen die die ruten draußen haben.



:m da könnten so einige berichte voll OT sein :m


... und mir schwant da was boardferkelmäßig: bist gelistet #6


----------



## bombe20 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> und mir schwant da was boardferkelmäßig: bist gelistet #6


du bist ein guter ferkeljäger. so schräg kann man beim schreiben ja gar nicht denken. #6


----------



## Trollwut (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> wir haben hier 10° und ne steife brise aus sw. da macht trinken unter freiem himmel überhaupt keinen spaß mehr.
> ich war von gestern auf heute im harz, um ein paar seen aus meiner jugend abzuspinnen. leider ließ mich eine erkältung zum schlaffi werden. ich hoffe, das ist bis montag wieder gut. da hab ich frei und die ganze familie ist bis freitag ausgeflogen. :vik:
> viel erfolg, allen die die ruten draußen haben.



Die ham ne große feuerschale mut. Noch so n ding was ich nicht beim nachtangeln brauch - ne große lichtquelle.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du lässt uns dann daran teilhaben.



Hatte hier ja eigentlich versprochen aus meinem Urlaub zu berichten, aber da hat mir das Internet einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Deswegen habe ich hier begonnen einen ausführlichen Bericht zu schreiben.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon gelesen Markus, ganz toll.

@Trollwut   Und, gibt`s Pilze?


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Wetter ist schon mal gut. 
Zander ich kommeeee... [emoji3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Schon gelesen Markus, ganz toll.
> 
> @Trollwut   Und, gibt`s Pilze?



Leider 

Sitz jetzt zwar schon wieder, hab aber das Gefühl, dass das jetzt der vierte Ansitz ohne Fisch in Folge sein wird.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

6-7 Bisse versemmelt und nach 1 Std.erste Fish 52cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@tomxxxtom
ich beneide dich ein wenig wegen der, schinbar uneingeschränkten, zugängigkeit deines ufers. hier an der saale bedeutet "strecke machen" das mühsame und zeitaufwändige herumstolpern im dickicht zwischen zwei angelstellen.

petri zum fisch!


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Natur, tolle Wurst.
Ich würd viel lieber Fischbilder posten #d


----------



## noellchen (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute hatte mein Sohn richtig Glück.

Gleich 2x zugeschlagen.|bigeyes

Der eine 20 Pfund, der andere 22 Pfund


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schöne Natur, tolle Wurst.
> Ich würd viel lieber Fischbilder posten #d


Dass Du mal nix erwischst, beruhigt mich ja ;.))

Weiter viel Glück!

@noellchen:
Glückwunsch an Sohnemann!!


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Du mal nix erwischst, beruhigt mich ja ;.))
> !



Weil ich die Bisse nicht mitkrieg zefix. Warum beißen die Würste jetzt schon vorsichtig?
Jeder der beiden köfis hat saubere einschnitte. Aber keinerlei aktion an den ruten erkennbar.
Das bringt mein ganzes konzept durcheinsnder.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krebse?


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sicher nicht. Fisch ja mit upose.


----------



## hanzz (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh wer treibt sich da unter Wasser rum und zerschnibbelt dir die Köfis ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

aaah, mein U-Posen-Bericht wird praktisch getestet..

seeehr gut!!

Akku lädt ;.-)


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den KöFi hat er doch nur Fotografiert um wieder mal nen Fisch vor die Kamera zu halten


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier kommt schon der nächste.
Is nümlich zu kalt zum Aalangeln. Deswegen stehn die auch am schattigen Ufer rum. |bigeyes


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mensch, da muß ja Aal drin sein ... wenn man die schon so sehen kann ...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



noellchen schrieb:


> Heute hatte mein Sohn richtig Glück.
> 
> Gleich 2x zugeschlagen.|bigeyes
> 
> Der eine 20 Pfund, der andere 22 Pfund



Petri! Der 22 Pfünder ist ja ein wunderschöner Fisch.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@noellchen
Wow, tolle Karpfen! Petri Heil an deinen Junior! 

@Trollwut
Sehr seltsam - der Hecht lässt normal nicht so schnell los...


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sicher nicht. Fisch ja mit upose.



Vieleicht war das ein Zander ?#c


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo, wird schon ordentlich schattig.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz_16 und @Stulle
Ja, hab mich auch gewundert, hab nichts mitgekriegt und sogar mit offenem Bügel gefischt. Lag in 1,8m Wasseetiefe, durch upose ca. 70cm über Grund.
Ufernah an nem Seerosenfeld.
N Zander hätte für solche Risse mehr Aktion auf den Köfi bringen müssen.
Denk das war n größerer Hecht, der nur mal probiert hat und sich an den recht großen Haken gestört hat. Bin da noch am probiern wegen der Hakengröße und Kombination von Drilling und Einzelhaken.

Is meine einzige Erklärung, dass das n erfahreneres Exemplar war. Die kleinen rüsseln da normal immer erstmal ungestüm los.
@zokker
Einladung steht, wenn du mal Zeit hast komm rum. Aber die Badehose bleibt daheim. :m


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> .
> @zokker
> Einladung steht, wenn du mal Zeit hast komm rum. Aber die Badehose bleibt daheim. :m


Also Nacktbaden?


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krebse würden auf jeden fall die augen und den Bauch zerlegen nicht mitten in den rücken kneifen. Und hecht macht eigendlich keine kleinen löcher |kopfkrat

Laut Matze Koch sollt du nur bis Größe 6 oder 4 gehen mit den Drillingen |bla:


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



noellchen schrieb:


> Heute hatte mein Sohn richtig Glück.
> 
> Gleich 2x zugeschlagen.|bigeyes
> 
> Der eine 20 Pfund, der andere 22 Pfund




Wow macht ihr vor dem besatz ein Casting und nehmt dann nur die hübschesten. PETRI HEIL! |bigeyes


----------



## Trollwut (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Krebse würden auf jeden fall die augen und den Bauch zerlegen nicht mitten in den rücken kneifen. Und hecht macht eigendlich keine kleinen löcher |kopfkrat
> 
> Laut Matze Koch sollt du nur bis Größe 6 oder 4 gehen mit den Drillingen |bla:



Laut Matze Koch soll ich auch an ein kollektives Hirngespinnst glauben. Bin wie gesagt noch am probiern welche Hakenkombi am besten klappt.


----------



## daci7 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Laut Matze Koch soll ich auch an ein kollektives Hirngespinnst glauben. [...]


... sagt der überzeugte Christ  Ist das eigentlich dann Satire?


----------



## geomas (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wow macht ihr vor dem besatz ein Casting und nehmt dann nur die hübschesten. PETRI HEIL! |bigeyes



Mist, ich fühl mich richtig alt - denke bei „Casting” immer noch zuerst an „Zielwurf” mit der Angel ;-)


----------



## bombe20 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade kam jemand mit dem auto vorbei und meinte, ich soll ein bisschen obacht geben. Nicht weit von mir flussaufwärts hätten etwa 12 Wildschweine die Saale durchquert. [emoji15]


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So. Mal gucken ob sich hier was fangen lässt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nicht den weiten Weg über die Brücke?


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht den weiten Weg über die Brücke?



Was für Insider?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da hat er mich um den See gehetzt, den langen Weg ;-)

Da ists nur den Parkplatz runter, wenn ich das nicht falsch seh am Bild ;-)))


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht ja schnell heute 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

er nur wieder - Glückwunsch


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bft 8-9, Regenschauer waagerecht und ich fahr Angeln. Wegen diesen Umständen heute man ein anderer See.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen ist durch und Wind hat etwas nachgelassen. Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## fosiel (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da bekomm ich auch schon wieder Lust drauf bei diesen Bildern [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Bildern sieht alles so schön aus. Der Wind hat wieder ordentlich augefrischt. Vernünftiges angeln ist fast nicht möglich.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also wieder nur zwei aale?


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Also wieder nur zwei aale?


90% kein Aal. Mit Sicherheit.


----------



## fosiel (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker ist zu verwöhnt [emoji16]
Ich wäre froh solch einen Ausblick jetzt zu haben und dabei noch Angeln im Wasser ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fosiel schrieb:


> Zokker ist zu verwöhnt [emoji16]
> Ich wäre froh solch einen Ausblick jetzt zu haben und dabei noch Angeln im Wasser ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


dito!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Auf Bildern sieht alles so schön aus. Der Wind hat wieder ordentlich augefrischt. Vernünftiges angeln ist fast nicht möglich.


Moin zokker,

hau dich ine koje und lass dich durch-schauckeln.............ich mach mir da immer mal ein "Steifen"     (Grog)


Petri#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Hier mal ein Thread in dem man ganz zwang- und formlos einfach mal ein paar Statusmeldungen direkt vom Wasser posten kann. Würde mich freuen, hier regelmäßig was zu lesen
> 
> Die nötige APP um mit dem Smartphone direkt vom Wasser Texte und auch Bilder zu publizieren findet ihr hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3628200#post3628200


Moin Franz,

#g1Million


----------



## Fischknipser (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri in die Runde..
Zwar nicht ganz aktuell,bin gerade vom angeln aus Holland zurück. 
Wenigstens gab es Zielfisch.
Gebissen haben sie auf 3" Easy Shiner am Carolina rig.








Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Franz,
> 
> #g1Million



Tatsächlich - unser Live vom Wasser-Thread hat die 1. Mio Aufrufe geknackt! Danke an alle die hier immer so fleißig posten  #6 

Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, als ich den Thread vor über 5 Jahren eröffnet habe! 

@Fischknipser
Schöner Barsch, Petri Heill! 

@zokker
Bin gespannt obs trotzdem mit dem Aal klappt #6


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein mit Sicherheit nicht mehr. 
Bin nämlich schon wieder im Bootschuppen. War zu gefährlich und Angeln war eh nicht mehr möglich. Windbön um die 8, rings ums Boot Schaumkronen. Wenn der Buganker sich gelöst hatte wäre es Lebendsgefährlich geworden. 

Ich werde wohl Sa noch mal raus.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## hanzz (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann einfach mal gut Nacht, zokker

Petri allen Fängern und denen die evtl noch draussen sind.


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nein mit Sicherheit nicht mehr.
> Bin nämlich schon wieder im Bootschuppen. War zu gefährlich und Angeln war eh nicht mehr möglich. Windbön um die 8, rings ums Boot Schaumkronen. Wenn der Buganker sich gelöst hatte wäre es Lebendsgefährlich geworden.
> 
> Ich werde wohl Sa noch mal raus.
> ...


....Alles Richtig gemacht zokker,

im sommer machen wir aber immer eine fun-fahrt wenn die winde sind durch die wellen .
knüppel aufen tisch und durch......aua rücken.


petri heil


----------



## Trollwut (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keinen Bock mehr auf Raubfisch. Da gabs die letzte Zeit einfach zu wenig Aktion.


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jean.
Schöne Dinger

Deine Raubfischzeit kommt auch noch.


----------



## MarcinD (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Abend,

Viel Glück allen, die am Wasser sind. Ist eine wunderschöne Nacht. Meine Köder sind auch im Wasser und nun heißt es warten und hoffen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Karpfen, Jean #6 

Warum legst nicht eine Rute auf Karpfen und die andere auf Raubfisch?


----------



## MarcinD (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man, bei mir passiert seit 21 Uhr nix. Wird eine lange Nacht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Twiehausen? Aal?


----------



## MarcinD (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, Twiehausen. Tauwurm und KöFi drin. Passiert nix. Komm auf ein Bier vorbei.

Musst Du aber mitbringen. [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War bis eben unterwegs und gerad nach Hause gekommen und ins Bett gelegt. Jetzt mag ich auch nicht mehr raus. Hätteste das mal eher gesagt 

Du musst mal an den Kanal fahren. Da sind die Chancen glaube ich am höchsten wenn du auf Köfi und Wurm gehst.

Manno, hab richtig Bock meine neuen Ruten einzuweihen eh da fehlen die Rollen...


----------



## MarcinD (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War bei mir auch total spontan. War kurz am Kanal in Hedem, wo die Spundeand zur Steinpackung wechselt. Bin aber doch weiter gefahren. Bereue ich jetzt.

Tja, so ist das nunmal, wenn man vorher wüßte....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pack ein und fahr wieder hin. Hab ich letztens auch gemacht als in der Aue nix ging. Das war aber 2 Stunden früher


----------



## MarcinD (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Überlege schon die ganze Zeit, aber einpacken, zurücklaufen, wieder aufbauen, hmmm. Ich bin nicht mehr so jung wie Du. [emoji6]

Und jagen tut hier die ganze Zeit was, nur wieder hinter der Kante, wo man nicht hinkommt.

Der große Karpfen kommt bestimmt gleich. Gefolgt von einer Hechtdame die gucken will was los ist. [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen Gruß vom DEK, liegenperspektive


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schöne Karpfen, Jean #6
> 
> Warum legst nicht eine Rute auf Karpfen und die andere auf Raubfisch?



Weil ich ein fauler Hund bin und nicht wegen jedem kleinen Zupfer aufstehn will^^

Um 0 Uhr noch nen mittelmäßigen Karpfen im Drill verloren, heute morgen gesehn dass beide Ruten tot waren - Vorfach ums Blei gewickelt #q


----------



## MarcinD (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die übelste Nacht, die ich bisher hatte. Kein einziger Biss.

Am Morgen sprangen die fliehenden Rotaugen im Umkreis von 2 Metern um meine Pose herum und den KöFi, der 1,5 Meter tiefer hang. Ein Rotauge direkt in meine Pose.

Dann Klamotten gepackt und beim Rückmarsch jagten wahrscheinlich Barsche und Hechte. Alle 10 Sekunden sprang was in einem Radius von 20 Metern. Also Spinnrute raus und durchziehen. Gummifisch, Wobbler, Spinner. Auch hier sprang was 3 Meter vor dem Köder, mal ein paar Meter neben oder hinter dem Köder. 

Nach 20 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei und ich ohne Biss. Genervt zum Auto und heim.

Zum Abgewöhnen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Gruß vom DEK, liegenperspektive


Moin....wo steckst du denn? ....Nähe Überführung A30/DEK ?

#h


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist das Wetter besser.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier kann man es aushalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War in Riesenbeck gegenüber von Riela. Nacht war ordentlich. Sehr viele Bisse, aber auch oft wieder los gelassen. Insgesamt gab es 6 Zander. Wobei nur zwei davon den Namen Zander wirklich verdient hätten. Und ein schöner barsch von 40 kam auch noch raus


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich schwitz wie Sau.
Hiermit bestelle ich einmal bewölkten Himmel bitte.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fisch gibt's hier auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und der nächste [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz!
Ich hab grad n guten Graser in nem umgefallenen Baum verloren, den ich als unproblematisch bewertet hatte. Typischer Fall von selbst Schuld.

Hab das Ding jetzt möglichst nah ans Ufer gezogen.


----------



## geomas (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Franz, Kauli und Gründling, schön, wenn nicht nur die fetten Zielfische einen schönen Angeltag ausmachen.
Die Kaulis meiner Jugendzeit schimmerten teilweise violett, wunderschöne Fische.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei der Kulisse kann man es auch mal mit kleineren Fischen aushalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Absolut tote Hose. ....zwei rotaugen und zwei grundeln


----------



## JottU (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh, doch mal Netz. 
Und Fisch ist auch noch.


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist ja richtig was los hier. Petri allen.

Wer wollte Wolken haben? Kann er sich abholen. 

Meine Angeln sind auch scharf.

Schöne Köfis Franz...


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Knapp am Meter vorbei.
Allgemein ziemlich ruhig, dafür größere Fische #6


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geh wieder auf Raubfischjagt ... Ist ja nicht auszuhalten.[emoji9][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ayron (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir tut sich nix....nicht mal nen 10cm Barsch[emoji20]


----------



## Trollwut (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Knapp am Meter vorbei.
> Allgemein ziemlich ruhig, dafür größere Fische #6



Keine weitere Aktion bisher.
Dafür das Bild jetzt gekriegt.


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri, was für ein Schwein[emoji106]

Hier sind gerade Flugvorführungen


----------



## DrDosenbier (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für ein Monster....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Zokker
Gut erkannt, war heute auf Köfi-Jagd. Habe einen schönen kleinen Vorrat für die nächsten Wochen gefangen. 

@Jean
Petri Heil - richtig toller Karpfen #6 #6 #6 

@Jottu
Doppelhecht - Respekt!!!


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dr ....

Fanggründe erreicht. Mal sehen was bei den WT noch geht. 12°.


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht doch noch was. Der schwimmt aber wieder.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil zokker! 

Ich drück die Daumen, dass noch ein größerer kommt! #6


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, aber sind nur kleine zZ. 

Der Nächste. 

So um die 45-50.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zokker,

und morgen bekommen wir das schöne Wetter.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke, aber sind nur kleine zZ.
> 
> Der Nächste.
> 
> So um die 45-50.



Was ist denn Mindestmaß ?


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Ahnung, da muss ich erst nachschauen. Mein Mindesmaß ist 60.

@Nobbi 1962: dann kann ich ja morgen Frauchen bespaßen ... Pilze suchen und so...


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Mädchen ging einst Pilze pflücken,
dabei mußte sie sich oft bücken !
Jetzt stillt sie
Scheißpilze !

;-))


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da sind wir zu alt für. Wird nicht mehr so oft gebückt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, da muss ich erst nachschauen. Mein Mindesmaß ist 60.
> 
> @Nobbi 1962: dann kann ich ja morgen Frauchen bespaßen ... Pilze suchen und so...



Schmecken die kleineren aale nicht besonders gut ?


----------



## zokker (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doch, die schmecken natürlich auch. Am besten schmecken aber Blankaale.


----------



## Slick (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Da sind wir zu alt für. Wird nicht mehr so oft gebückt.



Deswegen hat zokker also so viel Zeit zum Angeln.
Petri :m

Ich melde fotolose 19 Pfund.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Deswegen hat zokker also so viel Zeit zum Angeln.
> Petri :m



Jean, da mußt Du aber auch schon ganz schön alt sein, so oft wie Du am Wasser bist :q:q:q...

Petri Euch beiden #6#6#6...

Bei mir gab es heute auch 3 Zander 57-59cm alle gleich groß...


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Jean, da mußt Du aber auch schon ganz schön alt sein, so oft wie Du am Wasser bist :q:q:q...



In der Jugend vorgearbeitet :m

Einen Satzer hat ich noch, direkt nach dem Neu werfen gabs dann den mit 14,5 Pfund


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du haust ja wieder rein #6...

Voll Fett ...


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden. 

Bei mir tut sich nichts mehr.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Donau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schwer neblig......


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Barsch.  2 Hecht bisher. Alles klein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und immer noch neblig..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bei mir tut sich nichts mehr.



Auf das Alter bezogen oder wie meinst Du dass Zokker :q:q:q ??? 
...

#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dir Franz, ebenfalls ein Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser...

#h...


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgens tut sich immer was ... aber wozu?

Mach mir gerade Kaffee. Hab bis eben gepennt. 1 Biss hat ich noch. Hatte aber nur 10min gewartet und das war wohl zu kurz. 

Petri Franz ... du kannst das genau so wie ich ... nur Kleinkram

Eigentlich (nach Wetterbericht) sollte die Sonne scheinen.


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rückfahrt


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwann komm ich mal mit Videokamera zu Dir!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Irgendwann komm ich mal mit Videokamera zu Dir!



Da sagste mal was #6, schon längst überfällig :m...


----------



## fosiel (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich komme auch aber mit Angel[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bilderbuch Kulisse [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nebel weg - sieht schon besser aus


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Foto Franz ... Herbst ist die schönste Jahreszeit ... naja, nach dem Frühling


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln beendet. Jetzt Biergarten [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Angeln beendet. Jetzt Biergarten [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lasst es euch schmecken! Das ist doch ein schöner Abschluss für einen Angeltag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den und noch n paar kleinere.

Ich geh ein vor Hitze -.-


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Trollwut


Wir lassen auch ausklingen


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab eben noch den obligatorischen ZPF (Zampackfisch) gefangen.
Jedes Mal ärger ich mich bei dem über die verkrüppelte Schwanzflosse/Wirbelsäule. Der hätte so ein Potential #d


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist es sehr zäh. Seit 14:00 am Tümpel und keinerlei Feindkontakt. Nicht auf Made, nicht auf Dendro, nicht auf Pinki, nicht auf Mais.
 Trotzdem schöner Tag am Wasser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab eben noch den obligatorischen ZPF (Zampackfisch) gefangen.
> Jedes Mal ärger ich mich bei dem über die verkrüppelte Schwanzflosse/Wirbelsäule. Der hätte so ein Potential #d


woher kommt das?


----------



## Trollwut (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> woher kommt das?



Der kam wohl mal als Satzer rein, haben den vor 10 Jahren schon gefangen, nur eben wesentlich kleiner. Denke der hat halt als Jungfisch mal in der Zucht was abgekriegt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

in 10 Jahren fängst in noch mal ...dann wird das unser Kuno der Killerkarpfen;-))
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRXdh6-SAp8
einen schönen rest sonntag noch#h


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie geil unser Otto .#6


----------



## STRULIK (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern am Altrhein


----------



## Patrick333 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen was heute geht. #h:vik:

Wetter Bombe.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Patrick 
Das sieht sehr geil aus! Ich drück die Daumen, dass sich ein Karpfen sehen lässt.

Man muss Mitte Oktober aufpassen dass man keinen Sonnenbrand bekommt - unglaublich :q


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ab anne Spundwand...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DrDosenbier (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein 26er ... Immerhin..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick333 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider bislang noch nichts. Versuche meinen ersten Karpfen auf Popup zu fangen. Single Popup wohlgemerkt. Dachte bei dem sonnigen Wetter vllt der bringer weil Sichtbarkeit/und Aktivität der Fische evtl. höher. Am D.Rig. Von 5 bis 10cm übern Grund. Aber irgendwie geschieht da gar nichts....


Werde wohl nachts auf ganz normale boilies am Grund mal wieder gehen. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen da so mit solchen ,,ausgefallenen“ Präsentationen? Trollwut, Franz? Auch im Hinblick auf die Uhrzeit/das Wetter. 

Wollte einfach mal etwas Abwechslung und bin dann auf Chod Rigs und D Rig gestoßen. Nicht weil ich meiner anderen Methode nicht traue sondern zum probieren. 

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## Trollwut (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Leider bislang noch nichts. Versuche meinen ersten Karpfen auf Popup zu fangen. Single Popup wohlgemerkt. Dachte bei dem sonnigen Wetter vllt der bringer weil Sichtbarkeit/und Aktivität der Fische evtl. höher. Am D.Rig. Von 5 bis 10cm übern Grund. Aber irgendwie geschieht da gar nichts....
> 
> 
> Werde wohl nachts auf ganz normale boilies am Grund mal wieder gehen.
> ...



Funktioniert auf Methodfeeder gut, Minipopup komplett auftreibend. Allerdings geht das nicht immer. Is manchmal der Bringer und manchmal komplett erfolglos.
Normale Karpfenmontage mit Popup fisch ich nur minimal auftreibend, also einen Finger breit unter dem Haken ein Quetschblei.
Komplett auftreibend hatte ich da noch keinen Erfolg und habs mehrere Male probiert.

Ich hab nach der Arbeit mal am See ne Stelle hergerichtet. Übermorgen bau ich dann denk ich n kleines Kescherplataeu für Thomas :m

Beim Füttern war massivst aktivität, 9 Blasenherde gleichzeitig.


----------



## Patrick333 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Trollwut. 

Ja, ich habe das auch schon öfters so versucht mit ganz knapp über dem Grund auftreibend. Dann aber meist als Schneemann. Mal beidseitig anpassend angeschnitten mal unbelassen. Aber selbst darauf noch nie was gefangen...

Gabs Tage an denen der Popup knapp über dem Grund besser fing? Oder Intervalle? Vllt bei vorsichtigen Takes und piepern?


----------



## fosiel (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Ab anne Spundwand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht mir aus wie Havelkanal bei Wustermark?


----------



## Trollwut (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Patrick333 schrieb:


> Danke Trollwut.
> 
> Ja, ich habe das auch schon öfters so versucht mit ganz knapp über dem Grund auftreibend. Dann aber meist als Schneemann. Mal beidseitig anpassend angeschnitten mal unbelassen. Aber selbst darauf noch nie was gefangen...
> 
> Gabs Tage an denen der Popup knapp über dem Grund besser fing? Oder Intervalle? Vllt bei vorsichtigen Takes und piepern?



Ne, konnte da nichts besonderes feststellen. Bei Methodfeeder is der Punkt eher, dass die Fische im Futter rumwühlen und dann zischt da was nach oben. Lädr ja quasi zum zuschnappen ein. Beim Schneemann oder Popup kurz übrr Grund is das ähnlich. Im Gegensatz zum normalen Boilie lässt der sich leichter einsaugen und flattert auch bei kleinen Flossenschlägen. Is dementsprechend auffälliger.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin seit heute bis Freitag am Bannwaldsee im Allgäu. Morgen früh geht's erstmal mit der Spinnrute los. Ich werde berichten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ersten 1,5h geschneidert. Aber jetzt den Zielfisch als Dekor da muss was gehen [emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schickes Gewässer, schicker Köder - da muss doch was gehen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DrDosenbier (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fosiel schrieb:


> Das sieht mir aus wie Havelkanal bei Wustermark?



Yupp! Endlich wieder krautfrei, allerdings sehr klar das Wasser. Mit der Pol-Brille kann man recht weit reinsehen.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was gibt es schöneres als den freien Tag mit der Familie zu verbringen? 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## STRULIK (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern am Rhein. Innerhalb von 20 Minuten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komplett eine Größe - net schlecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Was gibt es schöneres als den freien Tag mit der Familie zu verbringen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GEILES Bild!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Komplett eine Größe - net schlecht!



Hatte ich auch vergangenen Samstag und auch gestern...
Gerade mal 2cm auseinander und auch in kurzer Zeit hintereinander gefangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schwarmweises fettfressen für den Winter ;-)


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis auf einen 30er Schusshecht abgeschneidert.
Das Bild von mir nur als Erinnerung an alle die an ein fremdes Gewässer zum waten gehen: Nehmt einen Watstock mit! Bei mir musste das Griffstück der Futterkelle herhalten. Hier hat es fast senkrechte Kanten auf bis zu 6m ohne Stock ist das Sau gefährlich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hechtrute steht 5 min und schon nen biss..
*******, der geht rechts unter den Baum...

Editb ich raste aus... Fisch ab! Das gibts nicht. Fuck. Die eingefrorenen sind so weich mist... Fuck ärgere ich mich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Minute mit Wurm nen schönen Barsch gestippt. Vielleicht beißt der Hecht nochmal. So groß war das Rotauge nicht...Was meint ihr? Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der direkt nochmal beißt?


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na klar ... Petri zum Barsch


----------



## JottU (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon möglich, hatte schon welche mit 2-3 im Magen.
Warum werden die bei euch eigentlich immer weich? Meine hängen manchmal den halben Tag am Haken, bestimmt 10x auswerfen incl..


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Bis auf einen 30er Schusshecht abgeschneidert.
> Das Bild von mir nur als Erinnerung an alle die an ein fremdes Gewässer zum waten gehen: Nehmt einen Watstock mit! Bei mir musste das Griffstück der Futterkelle herhalten. Hier hat es fast senkrechte Kanten auf bis zu 6m ohne Stock ist das Sau gefährlich.
> 
> 
> ...



Geiles Bild!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stelle gewechselt, hab leider nicht mehr viel Zeit. Eins ist klar. Da steht einer... Der Zweite Hecht an der Stelle. Der erste riss ab.

Neue Stelle, deutlich flacher.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok bin doch wieder an die erste Stelle gegangen. Spannung ist jetzt natürlich riesig. Problem ist nur wie schon bei meinem Abriss er Hecht geht direkt unter den Baum.. Will mir nicht wieder die Schnur durchraspeln...


----------



## JottU (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein bisschen Geduld darfst du dir aber schon noch angewöhnen. Hin und her, hört sich an wie Spinnfischen.


----------



## MarcinD (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Schon möglich, hatte schon welche mit 2-3 im Magen.
> Warum werden die bei euch eigentlich immer weich? Meine hängen manchmal den halben Tag am Haken, bestimmt 10x auswerfen incl..





Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Habe auch das Problem mit den weichen eingefrorenen KöFi. Am Wochenende einen Drilling im Bereich Rückenflosse und zweiten im Kiemendeckel. Beim ersten Wurf war der ab. 2ter Fisch Hang nach dem Wurf nur am Kiemendeckel und rückendrilling war rausgerissen. Hab dann mit Gummi fixiert und es ging.

Aber ist das normal so? Ich durchsteche die Schwimmblase, drücke Luft raus und verpacke die einzeln in Alufolie. Dann im Gefrierbeutel in die Truhe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wilhelm (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Salze die Köderfische vor dem Frosten mal kräftig ein.


----------



## JottU (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich vakumiere paarweise, ohne Vorbehandlung. Selbst Ukels wern nich weich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alufolie ist nich so gut hab ich gemerkt. Dann bekommen die Gefrierbrand und die Augen sind nachm Auftauen dann total milchig. Im Gefrierbeutel passiert das nicht. Oder juckt den Hecht das nicht?

Bisher hat er nicht wieder angebissen. Leider ist der Barsch etwas groß für eine unmittelbare zweite Mahlzeit. Je nach Hecht natürlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Thema gefrostete Matsch-Köfis kommt immer wieder:
Eingefrorene Köderfische nach Auftauen matschig

Noch mehr über eingefrorene Köfis :
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/go...SO-8859-1&q=k%F6derfische+einfrieren&sa=Suche


----------



## MarcinD (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Thema gefrostete Matsch-Köfis kommt immer wieder:
> Eingefrorene Köderfische nach Auftauen matschig
> 
> Noch mehr über eingefrorene Köfis :
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/go...SO-8859-1&q=k%F6derfische+einfrieren&sa=Suche





Danke für den link. Ist eigentlich logisch, denn das Wasser im Fisch dehnt sich beim einfrieren aus und zerstört die Fasern. Trocknen, salzen und auch vakumieren verhindern das, weil Wasser entzogen wird. Oder mit Wasser einfrieren. 
Probiere ich beim nächsten mal aus. 

@Vincent
Das mit den Augen stimmt, stört aber glaube ich nicht.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, leider hat der Hecht nicht nochmal angebissen...Egal, ich weiß dass der Platz regelmäßig von einem Hecht besucht wird. Alle guten Dingen sind ja bekanntlich drei. Mein Problem wird nur weiterhin der Baum sein. Die Distanz ist so gering, dass ich keine Schnur geben kann. Bremse komplett zu wird aber auch nix, da geht mir mit Sicherheit die Montage flöten...Muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.

Den Barsch habe ich eben meiner Katze verfüttert. Die geht sowas von ab auf Barschfleisch, sowas hab ich noch net gesehen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Btw das Problem mit den matschigen Fischen ist eigentlich nur ein Problem, wenn man den Fisch nicht aufzieht. Ich steche halt gerne mit einem Schenkel des Drillings leicht oberhalb Mitte Richtung Schwanzflosche, so steht der Köderfisch wunderbar im Wasser, bewegt sich leicht in der Strömung und sieht aus wie lebendig. 

Bei anderen Montage baumelt er dann ja irgendwie rum, wenn man z.B. aufzieht. Wie fängig das im Vergleich ist weiß ich nicht. Sieht auf jeden Fall nicht so gut aus..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rute in der Hand behalten, minimal ziehen lassen und anschlagen. Würde wohl auch nen Drilling nehmen dann an einem kleinen Köfi. Mit 0,30er Schnur lässt sich ein Durchschnittshecht eigentlich locker ans Ufer "zerren" Mach ich in so einer Situation, wenn die Pose direkt neben einem Baum ist beim Karpfenangeln auch und die haben etwas mehr Power als ein Hecht....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ne 0,30er Carbotex drauf. Trägt sagenhafte 12 kg, hat ne super Konsistenz, ist aber leider nicht so abriebfest... Ich glaub ich knall wieder ne 0,35 Shimano Technium drauf und hab Ruhe.


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab ne 0,30er Carbotex drauf. Trägt knapp 12 kg, ist leider nicht so abriebfest... Ich glaub ich knall wieder ne 0,35 Shimano Technium drauf und hab Ruhe.



Eine tolle Schnur! Mach drop, jong!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Definitiv. Hab schon 200m Technium Tribal verspult, die ist wie ein Gummiseil . Fühlt sich gar nicht an wie ne Schnur... Dadurch leider etwas steif. Aber abriebfest ohne Ende. Die krieg ich mitte Zähne kaum durch...

Die normale Technium soll ja ebenfalls super abriebfest sein, dafür aber von der "Konsistenz" besser.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die köfis müssen vor dem einfrieren so frisch wie möglich sein, am besten nicht länger als 1-höchstens 2 Stunden alt dann die köfis auf backpapier auf einem Backblech verteilen und für paar Stunden ins Eisfach, dann kann man sie in eine Dose legen und wieder in Froster tun dann kann man die einzelnen entnehmen. Die köderfische sollten beim angeln mit kühl Akkus gekühlt werden und dann halten die auch am Haken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Zeit vom Töten des Fisches bis zum Liegen in der Truhe beträgt maximal 15 min bei mir...

Fischtst du die eigentlich noch gefroren oder taust du die auf?


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Zeit vom Töten des Fisches bis zum Liegen in der Truhe beträgt maximal 15 min bei mir...
> 
> Fischtst du die eigentlich noch gefroren oder taust du die auf?



Je nach köfigröße und Wassertemperatur tauen die in paar Minuten im Wasser auf kannst sie aber auch 10 Minuten vorm anködern in Wasser legen dann sind die auch aufgetaut.


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ja nur OT hier, der schöne Tröht|kopfkrat.

Wenn die Köfis nicht weich werden sollen müsst ihr sie lebend Einfrieren. Wenn sie auftauen schwimmen sie nämlich weiter ...|bigeyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Wenn die Köfis nicht weich werden sollen müsst ihr sie lebend Einfrieren. Wenn sie auftauen schwimmen sie nämlich weiter ...|bigeyes



Im ernst?


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Probiere es aus. Ist die reine Wahrheit ... Ich schawöre ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du bist so fies ;-))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, Menschen lassen sich auch einfrieren. Hätte möglich sein können, aber klang schon recht abgedroschen.


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Nacht ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war, weil ihr so offtopic wart..
;-))))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aha..


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Die köfis müssen vor dem einfrieren so frisch wie möglich sein, am besten nicht länger als 1-höchstens 2 Stunden alt dann die köfis auf backpapier auf einem Backblech verteilen und für paar Stunden ins Eisfach, dann kann man sie in eine Dose legen und wieder in Froster tun dann kann man die einzelnen entnehmen. Die köderfische sollten beim angeln mit kühl Akkus gekühlt werden und dann halten die auch am Haken.




hab gleich mit vorfach und haken eingefriert.

#h


----------



## Trollwut (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Deswegen frier ich auch immer nen Topf mit kochendem Wasser ein. Morgens raus und schon hat man nach drm Auftauen gleich kochendes.


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Deswegen frier ich auch immer nen Topf mit kochendem Wasser ein. Morgens raus und schon hat man nach drm Auftauen gleich kochendes.


Mussu noch löcher reinmachen, hast du outdoor Dusche morgens.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abendsession auf Friedfisch war besser 2 Rotfedern 34 & 37cm (neuer PB) ne schöne Brasse und dann ist mir nach guten 5min Drill ein guter Karpfen abgerissen [emoji35]
Was beisst der auch auf ein 6mm Dumble... Muss mir jetzt erst Mal stärkere Method Vorfächer binden.
Bilder von den Rotfedern folgen sind auf der Kamera das Handy wollte wegen zuwenig Strom nicht blitzen. Dafür ein Bild von dem Sonnenuntergang hier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf die Rotfedern bin ich mega neidisch, gibts hier nich in großen Größen. Dickstes Petri!


----------



## hecht99 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Stelle gewechselt, hab leider nicht mehr viel Zeit. Eins ist klar. Da steht einer... Der Zweite Hecht an der Stelle. Der erste riss ab.


 
 Mit der Stellfischrute und angepasster Schnur solltest du normalerweise jeden Hecht einigermaßen halten können, wenn du vor Hindernissen angelst. Einen Trick hab ich mir mal von den Stippern, die gezielt Karpfen fangen, abgeschaut und erklären lassen. Da die Stipper ja nur sehr begrenzt Schnur zur Verfügung haben, sind sie daran interessiert, die Fluchten der Fische möglichst kurz zu halten. Sie versuchen immer nach dem Anhieb so viel Druck auszubauen, dass ein flüchtender Fisch gar nicht dazu kommt, in eine Richtung zu streben. Also Anhieb und sofort voll dagegen halten... Bei Raubfischen dürftest du bei den gutsitzenden Haken nicht haben. Stabile 4er Drillinge und ran den Fisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nutze 4er von Gamakatsu, selbst gebunden. Teste das beim nächsten Biss mal. Der wird in 1-2 Tagen 100% wieder anbeißen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Äh, das ist kein U-Boot, nur ein Hecht. 

 Vernünftiges Material- was man ja sowieso zu verwenden hat- ne ordentliche Montage,  Bremse zu, hau das Ding raus und fertig. 
 Man(n) kann aus allem ne Wissenschaft machen, aber Fische fängt man im Wasser- die meisten zumindest.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin halt kein Freund von Bremse zu .

 Bleibt mir an der Stelle aber ja nix anderes übrig. Ich werds versuchen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin halt kein Freund von Bremse zu .
> 
> Bleibt mir an der Stelle aber ja nix anderes übrig. Ich werds versuchen.



Wieviel Kilo trägt deine Schnur. 12- 15 Kilo? 

 Binde mal so etwa 10 Kilo (halber Kasten Bier etwa) an deine Montage und versuche sie mit der Angel zu ziehen oder gar aufzuheben.  
 Dann merkst wie weit du deine Bremse zu drehen kannst.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Wieviel Kilo trägt deine Schnur. 12- 15 Kilo?
> 
> Binde mal so etwa 10 Kilo (halber Kasten Bier etwa) an deine Montage und versuche sie mit der Angel zu ziehen oder gar aufzuheben.
> Dann merkst wie weit du deine Bremse zu drehen kannst.




Für mehr Spaß einen ganzen Kasten nehmen und dann die Hälfte austrinken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schnur ist ne 0,30er von Carbotex, trägt 11,7kg. Super Schnur, nur leider nicht sehr abriebfest. Packe mir aber bald wieder ne 0,35 Shimano Technium drauf, dann hat sich das Problem auch gelöst.

 Trollwut: Ich trinke kein Alkohol


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schauen wa mal, ob ich nen paar Köderfische dazu überreden kann, mit Papa mitzukommen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon lustig. Ganze Zeit nur ein Barsch. Dann geh ich 50m am Ufer weiter und werfe nur 2m aus, ein Köfi Barsch nachm anderen...Angeln kann schon crazy sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seeeehr schön Vincent - jetzt sind wir wieder da, wozu das Thema da ist:
 Live vom Wasser!!

Klasse und Danke!


----------



## fosiel (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich probiere es auch mal mit der Spinnrute[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immer ran!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unfassbar. Rein, raus, rein, raus. Auf 1,5m Entfernung... 8ter Barsch in 15min auf einen und denselben Regenwurm..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da fang ich die Fische 
Im Durchschnitt 10 Sekunden und ich habn Biss. Unnormal der Barschbestand hier


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Unfassbar. Rein, raus, rein, raus. Auf 1,5m Entfernung...



|bigeyes Ähhhmmm lass ich mal so stehen.

Petri zu den Barschen. Wo bist Du? Wahrscheinlich Espelkamper Gewässer, oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Feder auf Wurm. Herrlicher Fisch. Wird aber weniger jetzt. Dämmerung bricht an. 

Marschin, ja Espelkamp. Bruchsee, gegenüber des Klärwerks


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh verdammt. Muss ans Wasser. Meint Ihr die Kinder schaffen es heute alleine ins Bett? 

Viel Spaß noch. Wäre gerne dabei.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

  

Wieder Nachtangeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Unfassbar. Rein, raus, rein, raus. Auf 1,5m Entfernung... 8ter Barsch in 15min auf einen und denselben Regenwurm..


Was hast Du denn für Kampfwürmer?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier die Ausbeute. Ging bis zum Ende weiter mit den Bissen


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, jetzt darf sich der Hecht warm anziehen. Die Wurmsorte wüsste ich aber auch gerne. Leuchtet der auch im Dunkeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gegen 16:00 ausgegraben, sonst normaler Wurm 
Wäre ich mal sofort an die Stelle gegangen. Dann hätte ich locker das Doppelte


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber Leute wisst ihr was mich richtig gefreut hat heute? Ausnahmslos jeder Barsch hat vorne in der Lippe gehakt, trotz 14er Haken. Das hat mich wirklich glücklich gemacht. Mag das gar nicht leiden das die häufig  schlucken bis zum Arsch, egal wann man anschlägt...Da tun mir die Barsche immer unendlich Leid


----------



## fosiel (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe geschneidert ... zwei Anfasser gehabt die den Gummi ein paar Löcher einbrachten ... mehr aber auch nicht

Sodele 
Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab heute wieder bei mir an der Stelle nach der Arbeit geackert.
Die Tage hatte ich gemäht, mir einen Weg durchs Gebüsch geschnitten, heut hab ich den Höhenunterschied von Uer zur Wasseroberkante mit 3 Stufen via Pickel versehen und unten im Wasser noch n kleines Steinpodest zum Keschern gebaut.
Sau Arbeit, weil ich n Haufen Steine wegen der direkt am Ufer steil abfallenden Kante gebraucht hab.

Bilder gibts die Tage |wavey:


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitz noch. Bis jetzt 3 Brachsen  und 4 Rotfedern bis 36cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An was für nem Teich angelst du da eigentlich? Ich meine, du machst dir ne schöne Stelle fertig, steckst mega Arbeit rein und hinterher lungern da andauernd Leute rum. Mich würde das irgendwie stören.
Ist das ein Privatteich oder einfach ein sehr abgelegener Tümpel?

Sry falls du es schonmal erwähnt hattest.

Chunge Markus, wasn fetter Brocken. Haste den ausgestopft fürs Foto, oder was?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist eine sehr stattliche Rotfeder, Markus. Petri Heil!

@Trollwut: baust du noch oder angelst du schon? Krasser Aufwand! Hoffe die Stelle ist es wert


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anhang anzeigen 17.10.2017.pdf


----------



## Tobias85 (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr stattliche Rotfeder, Markus. Petri Heil!t



Und wunderschön noch dazu!

Ich war heut seit längerem wieder kurz mit der Spinnrute los in nem kleinen Hafen und zwei/drei weiteren Hotspots am Mittellandkanal - nada. Kein Zander, nichtmal ein Barsch.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank. Wäre mein PB hätte ich hier nicht gestern eine mit 37cm erwischt [emoji16]
Hier noch ein Bild von nem Brassen. Jede zweite hat so ne Marke von unseren gefiederten Freunden....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vogel...


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> An was für nem Teich angelst du da eigentlich? Ich meine, du machst dir ne schöne Stelle fertig, steckst mega Arbeit rein und hinterher lungern da andauernd Leute rum. Mich würde das irgendwie stören.
> Ist das ein Privatteich oder einfach ein sehr abgelegener Tümpel?
> 
> Sry falls du es schonmal erwähnt hattest.



Weder noch. Der "Angelteil" des Sees ist aber quasi für die meisten Leute uninteressant.
Im Sommer werden Badegäste außerhalb des Badeteils recht rigoros auch von der Gemeinde verwarnt, Ortsansässige Spaziergänger nutzen lieber den geschotterten Weg der oberhalb des Sees läuft.
Der Verein ist mit rund 120 Mitgliedern und nur ca. 25 richtig aktiven relativ übersichtlich, man kennt sich. 
Gefütterte und gepflegte Stellen werden respektiert und nicht angesteuert, wenn sie nicht gerade ein eh oft besuchter Platz sind.
Zum Glück.
Ist aber auch peinlich, wenn man sich an ne gepflegte Stelle hockt und der "Pfleger" kommt vorbei und fragt, ob man gut fängt. Arbeit und Aufwand werden da zum Glück respektiert. Zumal da wo ich mir jetzt frei gemacht hab für "normale" Angler relativ uninteressant ist.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Trollwut: baust du noch oder angelst du schon? Krasser Aufwand! Hoffe die Stelle ist es wert




Ist sie. Hab da jetzt schon von zwei anderen Ecken aus hingeworfen, war aber immer ziemlich aufwendig, was werfen, drillen und landen anging, gerade wegen den hohen Ufern auf der Seite.
Ist auf der Seite, auf die den ganzen Tag die Sonne drauf steht. Die Stelle hat aber durch nen Baum und ein Schilffeld bei Wunsch Schatten. Mir wars da letztes Wochenende einfach viel zu warm.
Zwei Kupels und ich werden da jetzt auch länger bleiben, ich fisch links vor dem Schilffeld, der andere Kumpel dann rechts davon.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

DAS ist die Definition eines guten Angelvereins! Geil. Man da kann man neidisch werden. Ich mein ich kann mich eigentlich auch nicht beklagen. 
Aber nur 25 aktive Mitglieder bedeutet natürlich einfach mehr Ruhe am Gewässer, was sich auch positiv auf den Fang auswirkt. Noch dazu kennt ihr euch alle untereinander und solche Aktionen wie deine werden anerkannt und nicht schamlos ausgenutzt. Find ich echt nice.#6


----------



## Trollwut (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> DAS ist die Definition eines guten Angelvereins! Geil. Man da kann man neidisch werden. Ich mein ich kann mich eigentlich auch nicht beklagen.
> Aber nur 25 aktive Mitglieder bedeutet natürlich einfach mehr Ruhe am Gewässer, was sich auch positiv auf den Fang auswirkt. Noch dazu kennt ihr euch alle untereinander und solche Aktionen wie deine werden anerkannt und nicht schamlos ausgenutzt. Find ich echt nice.#6



Naja, würd ich nicht so sagen. Wenn die selben Spezialisten jeden Tag die heißen Stellen abklappern und alles niederklopfen was Flossen hat macht sich das stärker bemerkbar als 200 Mitglieder, die  nur sporadisch ans Wasser kommen.

Ist nicht besser oder schlechter ls bei anderen Vereinen, wir haben nur den Vorteil, dass der Verein in der Vergangeheit taktisch sehr gut agiert hat und wir deswegen unsere Gewässer nicht pachten müssen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich ging jetzt nicht davon aus, dass da jeden Tag einer am Wasser ist wenn du gerade noch sagtest, dass die Stelle für die meisten uninteressant ist. 

Es ging mir mehr ums Prinzip, dass sich da nicht einfach ins gemachte Nest gesetzt wird wo andere Arbeit investiert haben. Das kann man bei einer so geringen Anzahl an Anglern auch besser untereinander regeln als beispielsweise bei meinem Verein mit 1200 Mitgliedern


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurzes Update. Das binden von stärkeren Method Vorfächern hat sich gelohnt [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöner Karpfen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klasse, was ihr da draussen wieder treibt!


----------



## STRULIK (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern wieder Glück gehabt:m


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, zwei hübsche Exemplare.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow, schöne Zander! Wie und wo haste die Schnuckelchen denn gefangen?

Überlege schon, heute nochmal an meinen Barschtümpel von gestern zu gehen. Ich weiß nämlich aus sicherer Quelle, dass da auch Barsche mit bis zu 40 cm aufwärts drinne schwimmen. Chance ist also durchaus da, mal nen richtigen Klopper zu fangen. Wird nur insofern nicht leicht, weil der Kleinfischbestand derart hoch ist, dass erstmal nen großer die Chance haben muss meinen Köder zu bekommen. 
Laut Verein sind nämlich leider keine Hechte in dem See, zumindest nicht besetzt. Ich kann mich aber noch genau erinnern. Damals vor ca 10 Jahren war ich mal mit Vater und Köderfisch an dem See. Da hatten wir nen Biss wo uns der Fisch abgefressen wurde. Und das war kein Barsch... Also da muss ein anderer Räuber vorhanden sein. Zander sind drinne, aber erst seit 2 Jahren ca.

Ich bin sicher da sind Hechte drinne. Der See ist sowas von voll mit Weißfisch, da würden die Hechte abwachsen wie nix. Ich denke durch Wasservögel wurde mit der Zeit Laich in den See getragen. Es wurden zwar angeblich noch keine Hechte da gefangen, aber der See ist auch nicht so stark besucht als das da andauernd Leute auf Hecht angeln. Ehrlich gesagt See ich da generell kaum Leute. Völlig unterschätzt der See. Ich werds testen so oft es geht um herauszufinden, ob Hechte vorhanden sind. Die Beschaffenheit des Sees ist genial mit den ganzen Schilfkanten.

Wieder Zwickmühle. Hab eigentlich noch andere, wichtige Dinge zu erledigen aber ich will angeln. 
Ist ja wie eine Sucht...


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solange Du keine Scheidung oder den Job riskierst: Ab ans Wasser!

Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weder noch. 

Wollte ne Bewerbung schreiben, aber das hat auch Zeit bis morgen. Ich hab ja Arbeit. Morgen hab ich auch um 12 Feierabend, kann die Bewerbung schreiben und danach wieder ans Wasser  
Wetter ist traumhaft schön heute, bevor es umschlägt muss man das nochmal nutzen.


----------



## STRULIK (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Vincent_der_Falke

abends am Rhein, an der Steinpackung.......


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf geht’s


----------



## Thorsten1953 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Auf geht’s


Tolle Landschaft! Darf ich fragen wo du bist? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern #6#6#6!!!

Gestern war Wobbeln im dunkeln auf Zander bei mir angesagt...
Nach 20min hang der erste :vik:...
Freude war groß, denn es war der erste Wobblerzander für mich überhaupt |rolleyes...
Geärgert habe ich mich auch, weil ich zwei Wobbler an den Steinen geschrottet habe #q...
Es gab drei stück, zwei davon auf gummi und alle 55 +

#hThomas


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Tolle Landschaft! Darf ich fragen wo du bist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



In Thüringen an der Saalekaskade/Hohenwarte|wavey:


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> In Thüringen an der Saalekaskade/Hohenwarte|wavey:



Petri hol was raus


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Siehe da


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
 Der hat aber gute 80-85, oder?


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Siehe da




Super Bild zum Schätzen. Ich denke der kommt eher auf nen Meter. 
Auf jeden Fall sehr schöner Fisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ist schwer zu schätzen durch das Bild


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Feierabend mehr darf ich nicht


----------



## LOCHI (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

93&86

Petri dank!


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> 93&86
> 
> Petri dank!



Das sind doch mal zwei schöne Hecht Latschen #6


----------



## MarcinD (19. Oktober 2017)

Mal gucken was so geht.

Edit: 19:03 Uhr: nix ging. [emoji30]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bener (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Live vom Wasser?

Nix da, ich hätte die letzte Stunde live *aus* dem Wasser berichten können! (Fotos erspare ich euch!)

Heißes Vollbad, dazu 2 Flaschen warmes Bier. Liebe Grüße von meiner Erkältung. So ganz will die noch nicht durchstarten. Darf sie auch nicht. Kollege ist schon krank geschrieben, ich muss morgen früh um 4 aus dem Bett, und Samstag nochmal fast 10 Stunden Wartung!

Und eigentlich wollte ich gerne mal wieder ans Wasser! Aber vermutlich wird mich die Wartung am Samstag komplett umhauen!

Ach ja, außerdem fordert natürlich meine Partnerin auch noch Zeit ein! Und meine Kinder schreiben beide nächste Woche Mathe. Also lernen. Und das Wochenende geht nur bis Montag, 04hundert!

Bah! Könnte ich kotzen! (Und ich hab nicht mal Magen-Darm!)

So, bitte weitermachen, Leute. Ich geh ins Bett, schwitzen!


----------



## MarcinD (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klingt nicht gut. Hau Dir noch nen großes Pinnchen Vodka mit ordentlich Pfeffer rein. Das hilft beim schwitzen. 

Gute Besserung.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 261566
> 
> 
> Mal gucken was so geht.
> ...



Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr... 

War heut wieder am Barschtümpel. War genau wie gestern, allerdings an mehreren Stellen am See gewesen. Hat nicht so heftig gebissen wie gestern. An der gestrigen Stelle z. B. war heute gar nix. Alles in allem hats trotzdem wieder Spaß gemacht. Köfi Truhe füllt sich langsam. Jetzt müssen erstmal wieder Rotaugen/Federn her. Hab jetzt gut 25 Barsche in der Truhe.


----------



## fosiel (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe ... arme Sau ... gute Besserung!

Ich nehm nächsten Donnerstag extra Urlaub ... um mal länger ans Wasser zu kommen als 1.5h [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorhin beim Füttern war ordentlich was los.
Mengenmäßig wird das Wochenende wohl explodieren, Größe kann ich aber nicht abschätzen.
Bilder von der Stelle.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bener
Ich wünsche gute Besserung! Der nächste Angeltrip kommt bestimmt, vielleicht kann dich das etwas trösten  

@Lochi
Petri Heil zu den klasse Hechten #6 #6 #6 Da bin ich neidisch... einen von der Güteklasse würde ich auch gerne mal wieder fangen


----------



## bombe20 (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mengenmäßig wird das Wochenende wohl explodieren, Größe kann ich aber nicht abschätzen.


ich bin gespannt! selbst habe ich leider familiäre verpflichtungen. |gr:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Stufen machen schon einiges aus. Gibt nix Schlimmeres als einen unsicheren Stand am Wasser.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ähm ja, so ähnlich.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt gabs wieder einige Rotfedern und Brassen und diesen kleinen missgebildeten Karpfen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Karpfen ist Karpfen


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ich habe Schluss gemacht. Morgen ist leider mein letzter Urlaubstag. Mit meck- pom und dem Allgäu hab ich zwei sehr unterschiedliche Regionen befischt. Waren beides tolle Reviere, die mich sicher nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen haben.
Zum Glück kommt bald der doppelte Brückentag und wenn alles klappt geht's da nochmal in eine völlig andere Ecke.
Bilder werden doch immer gerne geschaut, deswegen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOCHI (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz_16

Petri dank! Dann komm uns mal besuchen, bringst den Schwaben und die Cam mit und wir fangen Hechte :m


----------



## hecht99 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Franz

 Dein Jahr in der Oberpfalz läuft etwa größenmäßig auch nicht so berauschend? Wir haben jetzt sogar diskutiert ob unabhängig vom Gewässer in der Umgebung die Hechte immer schlanker bei uns werden


----------



## Kiesbank (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Wetter noch ausnutzen [emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Für kein schlechter start (15min)


----------



## ayron (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Upload dauert fast länger als der Fang....
Doofes Datenvolumen


----------



## spike999 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

92cm Jerkhecht...


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Upload dauert fast länger als der Fang....
> Doofes Datenvolumen




bei den kleinen fischchen brauchste doch kein großes datenvolumen :m






































sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen.

petri#6


----------



## Trollwut (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

15-pfünder im Sack, Graser auf der Feeder verlorn.
So ruhig wies auf der Feederrute is denk ich aber dass noch einer da steht.


----------



## Fischknipser (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die FÄ.
@Ayron 
Hast Du die Zander auf Drop Shot gefangen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendwas passt nicht. Denke der Wetterumschwung hat mir in die Suppe gehagelt :/
Egal, erstmal Abendessen.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was gibt das denn ?


----------



## Trollwut (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sind Brezeln mit Frischkäse und dazu n Stück Tiroler Schinken.


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hab ich gesehen, aber was machst du daraus?


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mahlzeit Trollwut ...

bleibst du die Nacht?


----------



## Fischknipser (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht jedenfalls zünftig aus...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei der Schwarte stehn mir die Haare zu Berge  Aber der Rest schaut gut aus


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schwarte ist lecker, aber nur gekocht. Zb. Im Sauerkraut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einfach n Stück Schinken und frisches Graubrot dazu beste. Da brauch ich auch keine Butter


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Köder mal ein Stück schwarte an


----------



## Trollwut (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Das hab ich gesehen, aber was machst du daraus?



Abendessen?! :m
Brezel in den Käse tunken, Stück Schinken runterschneiden und ab in den Mund.
Ich bleib vorraissichtlich bis Sonntag.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Köder mal ein Stück schwarte an



Könnt ich mir gut vorstellen das es klappen könnte


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Abendessen?! :m
> Brezel in den Käse tunken, Stück Schinken runterschneiden und ab in den Mund.
> Ich bleib vorraissichtlich bis Sonntag.


Bis Sonntag?
Dann brauchst du aber Nachschub!


----------



## bombe20 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Irgendwas passt nicht. Denke der Wetterumschwung hat mir in die Suppe gehagelt :/


ich bin mir sicher, dass sich aufwand und beharrlichkeit auszahlen werden.


----------



## ayron (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> bei den kleinen fischchen brauchste doch kein großes datenvolumen :m
> 
> sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen.
> 
> petri#6




Dann lass deine Jungs aber morgen das Internet austellen. Wer nix fängt braucht auch kein Datenvolumen|bla:


@Fischknipser

Jupp DS-Rig

Gab aber nix mehr dolles. Mal Barsch hier und micro Zander da.


----------



## Jose (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ayron schrieb:


> Dann lass deine Jungs aber morgen das Internet austellen. Wer nix fängt braucht auch kein Datenvolumen|bla:...



sind nicht meine jungs.
ich bin eher deren handycap :g


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ähnliche Größe wie der gestern Nachmittag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und er fängt und fängt und fängt ;-)


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri,

der hat nur gebissen, um dich aus dem Bett zu holen ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig. Bin wieder am Fluss wo ich die beiden Hechtbisse versemmelt habe. Naja dachte ich mir, ziehe ich den Köderfisch mal auf das er mir den nicht wieder abfrisst. 45 Minuten vergangen, keinen Biss. Dann hab ich den Fisch wieder durch die Rücken Flosse angehakt sodass er schön im Wasser steht. Kein Scherz, 5 Minuten an genau derselben Stelle Biss... Ich warte ca 3 Minuten bis nach dem Biss. Er zieht mit der Pose ab ich schlag an, nix... Der Barsch hat kaum Bissspuren... Was zum Henker... Habe direkt wieder hingeworfen. Das gibt's doch nicht. Also entweder steht da diesmal n kleiner Hecht oder es war ein riesen Barsch. Der Köderfisch is nen ca 10cm großer Barsch.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch eunen verloren um halb 6. 
Als ich die ufernahe Rute gezogen hab hing n Ast direkt auf dem Haken. Klar dass da nichts ging. #q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du schwächelst aber, grins...


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Graser verloren. #d


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben nem Kumpel schnell geholfen die Wallermontagen im Main auszulegen - dafür is der schnell mal mim Echo über meinen Futterplatz gefahrn.
N paar größere Fische stehn drauf aber fressen wohl nicht.
Denk das liegt am Wetterumschwung :/


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ganz live, aber von heute Mittag 

[youtube1]gjjmNjLEF4I[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/gjjmNjLEF4I


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Süßer kleiner *******r


----------



## LOCHI (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil an alle! @Franz da haben heute die Oberflächen Köder gerockt! 
Ich war heute noch einmal an der Hohenwarte aber seht selbst.
Danach ging übrigens nichts mehr.
Gruss 
[youtube1]4U1zMlUyLpA[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U1zMlUyLpA


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

goil!


----------



## spike999 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs #6...
Topwater:l die bisse sind einfach nur geil...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lochi, genial! Richtig schön zu sehen welche Emotionen ein Fisch bei einem "verrückten" Angler auslösen kann - herrlich! Und der blaue Himmel über der Saalekaskade... da gibts auch hässlichere Gegenden :q #6


----------



## LOCHI (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit dem blauen Himmel war es dann recht schnell vorbei und kalter Wind mit Nässe zog auf. Der Biss war aber wirklich spektakulär und lässt mich immernoch Grinsen... 
werd ich nie vergessen!


----------



## fosiel (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Hechte da bei euch ... Petri!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum ersten Mal in meinen Leben ne Rute in die Ecke geworfen. Normal bin ich n besonnener Mensch was Fischverlust angeht, aber wenn man nach über 24 Stunden einen Biss kriegt, der Fisch n besserer is und dann im Drill aussteigt werd ich echt sauer, wenn ich an das Geld fürs Futter denke. Danke für nichts. #q |krach:


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So was ist scheixxe, das frustriert, gehört aber mit zu beim angeln.

Bis zur Hochzeit ist alles wieder gut ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Petri Heil an alle! @Franz da haben heute die Oberflächen Köder gerockt!
> Ich war heute noch einmal an der Hohenwarte aber seht selbst.
> Danach ging übrigens nichts mehr.
> Gruss



Fettes Petri !!!
Die Emotionen hört man deutlich in deiner Stimme, ich finds geil wie der Hecht dich weg flasht #6...
Ich kriege auch immer kicks bei besseren Fischen und brauche etwas um wieder runter zu kommen ...
Einfach Geil unser Hobby !!!!

...


----------



## Trollwut (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aus der Not heraus n weng rumprobiert und siehe da, 4 Brassen und n Graser. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass es am jetzt konstanten Wetter liegt, aber wer weiß?
In die Mould von der Feeder den Haken, ne kleine Schicht Futter, Toastbrotinneres und wieder nw Schicht Futter.
Ordentlich anpressen damits hält und fertig is der Marmorkuchen :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hammer Tollwut petri!

ENDLICH hab ich meinen Hecht! Beim ersten Biss hab ich zu früh angeschlagen, 15 Min später hat er nochmal gebissen. Zwar nur 60,aber schön dick. Endlich hat sich meine Ausdauer gelohnt  freu mich riesig. Musste den wieder unterm Baum wegzerren.. 

Mal gucken, vielleicht geht direkt noch einer.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Scheint heute ist Hechtwetter.
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Vormittags_22.10.2017.pdf


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab meinen Hecht mitgenommen, ausgenommen ind festgestellt, dass es ein Weibchen war. Voll mit Laich.
Mist


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach dem Laichen ist vor dem Laichen...
Wenn Du es so siehst dann darst Du nie ein Weibchen entnehemen...
Die Barsche bei uns sind auch schon jetzt mit dem Laich voll und laichen etwa April ab...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stimmt schon. Nehme sowieso nicht oft Fisch mit. Da sollte man sich vielleicht nicht so viele Gedanken machen. 

Das mit den Barschen ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich die letzte Zeit Köderfische besorgt habe.


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erklärung ist einigermaßen abgeklungen. Also ans Wasser. Lunge seit um 13 Uhr auf ner Buhne rum. Scheiß Wetter. Zu windig für Schirm. Also Regenkombi. Zwischendurch war es echt ekelhaft.

Die erste Grundel war winzig, kam aber dennoch h gleich auf die Grundrute. Und 30 Minuten später war da ne fette Grundel dran. Aber keine Schwarzmund. Kopf flacher, Kiemen aufgeblasen und kein schwarzer Fleck an der Rückenflosse. Da muss ich noch recherchieren.

Meine zwei Tests waren erfolgreich. "Blei" aus Kieselstein mit Fahrradschlauch funktioniert und Grundeln beißen auf Lyoner.

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass sich noch was auf Zander tut. Um 21 Uhr muss ich spätestens abbrechen. Morgen um 4 aufstehen...


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute habe ich mir mal einen Baggersee vorgenommen. 
Wollte mal schauen ob es da Zander gibt - hab leider keinen erwischt. Aber einige Barsche. 

[youtube1]C1qPWyquF1Y[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/C1qPWyquF1Y


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder daheim. Nix mit Zander. Ab ins Bett jetzt! Wochenende war deutlich zu kurz...


----------



## Bener (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Die dicke Grundel war eine 17 cm Kesslergrundel und hat auf eine 6 cm lange Schwarzmundgrundel gebissen auf 3/0er Haken!

Wieder eine neue Fischart auf meinem Konto. Und dann anscheinend ein recht großes Exemplar.

Schmecken die eigentlich so gut wie die Schwarzmundgrundeln?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wusste gar net, dass Grundeln Raubfischgene haben


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Doch, doch...

 Liest man immer wieder. Kleine Twister sollen angeblich auch gut gehen. #c

 Wobei eher Allesfresser als Raubfisch. Zumindest die Zähne passen da ganz gut.

 Ich glaube, ich werde mal das Projekt *Riesengrundel* starten, wenn das mit den nicht beißenden Köfi-Zandern so weiter geht! #q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nimmst du Zander als Köfi für Zander? 

Wer kann der kann


----------



## Bener (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nimmst du Zander als Köfi für Zander?


In meinem Stammforum kassiert man eine Meldung und mindestens die Androhung körperlicher Gewalt, wenn man sich dazu hinreißen lassen sollte, etwas zu erklären... :c

 Was mach ich denn jetzt? #c Vielleicht kommst Du ja selber drauf, dass eher die Methode des Zanderfangens (in Abgrenzung zum Spinnfischen) als die Gattung des verwendeten Köderfisches gemeint war? |kopfkrat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aha ok.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal probieren ob schon was geht auf Quappe.

Grad den ersten Klingler auf Wurm gehabt..Zielfisch wars, also Quappe, nur bissl lütt. Dürfte daher wieder rein.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad 2. und 3. Biss...Quappe auf Wurm und knapp 60er Aal auf Grundel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

holla die waldfee, bimmel!
ich wünsche ein dickes petri und weiterhin einen erfolgreichen angelabend.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Bimmelrudi,

wie geil ... Quappen und Aal ... das wäre mein Traum. Leider gibt es bei mir so gut wie keine Quappen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich werd bekloppt, schon wieder nen Aal, dieses Mal auf Wurm und gute 70...beißen hier alle paar Minuten, komm nichtmal dazu mir ne Fluppe anzustecken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich werd bekloppt, schon wieder nen Aal, dieses Mal auf Wurm und gute 70...beißen hier alle paar Minuten, komm nichtmal dazu mir ne Fluppe anzustecken.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Petri Bimmelrudi ich Rauch eine für dich mit.:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boah, ich glaub ich leg am Wochenende parallel auch nochmal eine auf Aal...

Petri Rudi, Quappe sieht man nicht alle Tage|bigeyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier schon, sind allerdings oftmals sehr klein und damit untermaßig.
Im Moment ist etwas ruhig, ne kl. Quappe gabs grad nochmal.
Bis 21Uhr mach ich noch, die Beißzeiten sind selten längere Zeit.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Bimmelrudi - Petri! Gezielt auf Quappe hab ich noch nie geangelt. Ist sicher mal ein Versuch wert, danke für die Anregung ;-)


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri#6


----------



## daci7 (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch von mir! Quappe fehlt mir noch ...


----------



## WoifeBGH (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gezielt auf quappe funktioniert ab Ende Oktober bis Mitte Dezember ziemlich gut! Werde dazu heuer evtl noch was posten 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam nüscht mehr wie zu erwarten.
2h langen wie immer, dann kann man einpacken.
Bin aber zufrieden, gab insgesamt 4 Quappen (alles Milchner, die fetten Weiber kommen erst noch) und als Sahnehaube hatten wir noch 2 Aale mit 61 und 70cm.
Damit hatten wir gar nicht gerechnet.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Windig (bis 50 km/h), kalt, Regenwolken. Ob die Aale noch gehen?


----------



## fosiel (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe es heute an der Oder versucht mit der Spinnrute ...  sehr viel Wasser gerade in der Oder ... und nichts gefangen!
Aber die Biber sind fleissig ...

@zokker ... Bin gespannt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibs zu:
Du machst Brennholz da ;-)))


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja bin auch gespannt. Köfis sind gesenkt. 
Muss auf die unbeliebte Westseite, wegen dem Wind ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wieso "unbeliebt"?


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weil ich auf der Westseite immer schlechter gefangen habe. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist hier auch ganz anders. 
Aber ist ganz gut hier ab und an mal zu testen. 

Angel scharf ... hab mich gleich an Ufer gelegt.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Erfolg zokker


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Weil ich auf der Westseite immer schlechter gefangen habe. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist hier auch ganz anders.
> Aber ist ganz gut hier ab und an mal zu testen.
> 
> Angel scharf ... hab mich gleich an Ufer gelegt.



Das ist Angeln - sieht ungemütlich aus und hat dennoch was.

Besser als mein Büro allemal!!

Zieh was raus!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leidet am Kanal geschneidert mit Kunstköder... Ich glaub ich hab den dreh einfach noch nicht raus... Habe erst Spundwand mit Gummi abgefischt und danach über die Steinpackungen mit flachlaufenden Wobblern und kleinen Spinnern. Nicht mal nen Barsch... Dabei hatte ich nachweislich fängige Köder am Haken. Egal, immer wieder probieren. Wäre ja sonst zu einfach.

Ach ja und es war der Bär los am Wasser. Lauter Angler, allerdings alle mit Grund oder Posenrute. Sah mir aber auch mehr nach 08/15 aus. Waren aber nett und haben sich vernünftig verhalten am Wasser, also alles gut. Aber WEHE das sitzt morgen einer an meinem Platz, dann ist vorbei mit nett


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...sieht ungemütlich aus ...
> 
> Zieh was raus!



Danke euch allen.

So ungemütlich ist das gar nicht. 

Eben einen schönen Run gehabt, der hat bestimmt 30-40m Schur genommen. Ich bin Happy.[emoji38] knapp 80 schätze ich

Hier sind zig-tausende Wildgänse eingeflogen ... ein Spektakel hier.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, dir, o Aalflüsterer


----------



## banzinator (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker. Bin neidisch. 
Aal geht doch immer bei dir


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetten, zokker fänggt die auch von Dezember bis März?

Glückwunsch  mein Bester!


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da hat der Aal doch Schonzeit bei uns ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muss am Gewässer liegen 

Petri zum fetten Aal.


----------



## fosiel (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker ... wenigstens einer der heute Fisch fängt [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, danke.

Noch ein gut 60er.


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker ..
ist die Koje schon büschen warm........oder lecker was warmes gekocht?


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisschen geduselt hab ich schon. Gibt nur kaltes Bier.

Ab und zu mal Angeln kontrollieren ist gar nicht schlecht. Den Barsch hab ich nicht gemerkt, hing tot am Haken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie lange warst du denn beduselt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker würde selbst in der Wüste Aale fangen :q


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke, danke.
> 
> Noch ein gut 60er.



Wahnsinn, wie oft gehst du leer aus  bei 10 mal angeln ? oder fängst du immer |kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Letztes mal hatte ich nix.

Läuft ... Sind noch 2 dazu gekommen und noch einen Biss.


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mal das Wasser gewechselt. Wird trotzdem unübersichtlich. Nr. 5 ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Voll Fett zokker !!!
Bist echt ne "coole Sau" mit deinen Aalen...

Einer oder zwei sollten noch gehen  #6#6#6...
Viel Erfolg !!!

Ich hatte heute auch vier Zander :vik:...

#h Thomas...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du haust wieder rein, gerade als ich am schreiben war, waren es noch vier...
Wie lange wartest Du beim Biss???


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hab mal das Wasser gewechselt. Wird trotzdem unübersichtlich. Nr. 5 ...



Du brauchst größere Eimer |bigeyes


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nr.6 ist im Eimer


----------



## fosiel (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alter Schwede ... was für Aale ... wo muss ich hinkommen um sie abzuholen? [emoji16]

Fettes Petri zokker!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunny (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nr.6 ist im Eimer



Mein lieber Schwan. Und das auf der "schlechten" Seite vom See. Wie viele hättest du denn erst gefangen, wenn du auf der guten Seite geangelt hättest.

Petri Heil#6#6#6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich dachte gerade, ihr seid aber Frühaufsteher, wenn ihr um die Zeit schon vom Wasser berichtet ;-) 

Zokker und die Aale - wer kann, der kann....


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch allen.

2 50er, die wieder schwimmen und 1 Biss gab es noch.

Ich hab den Anker gezogen, in 1h soll es regnen. Paar kleine Schauer gab es schon.


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pladdert


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

boah, sieht das sche... aus .....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bist du Angler oder Memme?


----------



## Tuempelteddy (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bist du Angler oder Memme?



  Oder 'ne angelnde Memme? |kopfkrat 

Glückwunsch zu den Schlangen! #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ja schon irgendwie ein Witz. Die ganze Woche ist es bewölkt, dunkel. Jetzt ist Wochenende und ich will auf Zander und was is: Klarer Himmel, strahlender Sonnenschein. Man man man, das Wetter meint es wirklich nicht gut mit mir. Hoffentlich zieht es sich zum Abend hin zu. Regen brauche ich nicht, aber auch keine Sternenklare Nacht und wat weiß ich wat fürn Sonnenuntergang...|krach:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo ist das Problem? Für mich sind das gute Bedingungen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In diversen Youtube Videos wurden klarer Himmel und Sonne immer als eher ungünstig deklariert 

Ich mein, ich geh so oder so. Egal welches Wetter. Wollts nur mal anmerken weils mir gerade einfiel als mein Blick gen Fenster schweifte.


----------



## hecht99 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vincent_der_Vogel :q, geh einfach mal mehr angeln und schau weniger Videos an#h#h.

trübes Wasser und Sonne - Zander sind dann oft mitten am Tag ufernah am Rauben; sie nutzen sogar die Sonne als Restlicht. Bei trüben Wasser hab ich Sonne lieber

klares Wasser und Sonne - die Zander ziehen sich oft in dunklere Schattenbereich zurück, bsp. tieferes Wasser, Spundwände, steile Kanten, die Schatten spenden

Du brauchst dich nur auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Wasser einstellen, die Sonne schafft "künstliche Hotspots" sag ich jetzt mal blöd daher

 Insgesamt machen viele Anfänger den Fehler, sich mehr auf Aussagen von anderen als auf eigene Erfahrungen zu verlassen.

 Angeln, daraus lernen, Angeln, daraus lernen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir macht die Sonne bei Zandern nichts aus...
Der Luftdruck ist aber interessant, heute voll hoch gestiegen und morgen voll runter...
Drehen die Fische am Rad oder halten sich ganz zurück #c...
Ungewöhnlich der rapide anstieg und morgen rapid in die andere Richtung...
Manchmal bringen solche Tage ein Wunder mit sich, nur welcher Tag ist der richtige |krach:...

#h Thomas...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Vincent_der_Vogel :q, geh einfach mal mehr angeln und schau weniger Videos an#h#h.
> 
> trübes Wasser und Sonne - Zander sind dann oft mitten am Tag ufernah am Rauben; sie nutzen sogar die Sonne als Restlicht. Bei trüben Wasser hab ich Sonne lieber
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn ich den Zielfisch zum ersten Mal beangel und mich vorbereite, muss ich mir ja irgendwo Infos holen, oder? 

Ich angel einfach heute erstmal. Mein Tackle ist halt leider einfach nicht richtig für den Kanal ausgelegt. Da ich keine vernünftige Stellfischrute habe die lang genug ist, werde ich wohl die Steinpackungen auch nur schwer beangeln können.
Aber ob nur vor der Spundwand angeln Fisch bringt, ich weiß es nicht. Unbekanntes Gewässer, noch nie benagelter Zielfisch und eher unvorteilhaftes Tackle für das Gewässer.

Mal schauen was wird. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> In diversen Youtube Videos wurden klarer Himmel und Sonne immer als eher ungünstig deklariert
> 
> Ich mein, ich geh so oder so. Egal welches Wetter. Wollts nur mal anmerken weils mir gerade einfiel als mein Blick gen Fenster schweifte.



Auf jeden Fall hast Du schon mal ein Alibi, wenns nicht läuft :q:q:q...
Genau so ihre Aussagen mit der Farbe von Gummifisch, da lach ich mich nur kaputt #q#q#q...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht auch mit normaler Rute ganz einfach an der Steinpackung. Musst nur wissen wo die ist und direkt dahinter den Köder platzieren. Am besten mit festgesetzter Pose auf Grund, dann haste weniger Hänger und ein gute Bisserkennung. Manchmal blöd wegen den Schiffen wenn man stationär angelt, wobei die abends wohl weniger werden. Den Sog kann man aber auch nutzen, um die Pose treiben zu lassen...da hatte ich schon einige Bisse so gehabt. Natürlich immer Bügel aufmachen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, ich bin kein Profi. Schon gar nicht was Zander angeht. Wenns nicht läuft kann es also auch sehr gut an mir liegen 

 Meine Köder sind in Ordnung, da habe ich einiges an Auswahl. Nur halt den Platz kann ich aufgrund meiner Ausrüstung nicht ganz so frei wählen.
 Ich habe allerdings ne Idee. Denke ich gehe an den Übergang Spundwand/Steinpackungen. Da muss ich heut nochmal gucken wo ich mich hinsetze. Dann lass ich die Pose irgendwie über die Steine treiben. Vielleicht klappt das ja noch irgendwie mit meiner 420cm Hechtrute.

 Und falls nicht, dann geht halt nur Spundwand.


----------



## hecht99 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich angel einfach heute erstmal. Mein Tackle ist halt leider einfach nicht richtig für den Kanal ausgelegt. Da ich keine vernünftige Stellfischrute habe die lang genug ist, werde ich wohl die Steinpackungen auch nur schwer beangeln können.
> Aber ob nur vor der Spundwand angeln Fisch bringt, ich weiß es nicht. Unbekanntes Gewässer, noch nie benagelter Zielfisch und eher unvorteilhaftes Tackle für das Gewässer.
> 
> Mal schauen was wird. Versuch macht kluch.



Dann lass dir halt helfen und nimm die Tipps, die dir von allen massenhaft gegeben werden, halt auch an. Du sagst das du mehr oder weniger keine Ahnung hast und redest dir aber alles schlecht. 
Wenn du weißt wo die Steinpackung aufhört versuch es halt dort mit irgendeiner Grundmontage (Pose mit aufliegenden Blei auch möglich, Seitenarm, Abwandlung der polnischen Hechtfalle...) wenn du unbedingt dort dein Glück versuchen willst. Dann brauchst auch keine Stellfischrute. Oft gleichen sich Strömung Wind etc. vorteilhaft aus sodass du sogar deinen Köder entlang der Steinpackung treiben lassen kannst...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich nehme Tipps an. So Sprüche wie "Vogel" oder "ich nehme keine Tipps an" brauche ich am Wenigsten. Wie du sagtest prasseln hier massenhaft unterschiedliche Meinungen auf mich ein, wie soll ich alles befolgen? Ich muss erstmal eine Sache testen um zu merken was funktioniert.

Danke.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Geht auch mit normaler Rute ganz einfach an der Steinpackung. Musst nur wissen wo die ist und direkt dahinter den Köder platzieren. Am besten mit festgesetzter Pose auf Grund, dann haste weniger Hänger und ein gute Bisserkennung. Manchmal blöd wegen den Schiffen wenn man stationär angelt, wobei die abends wohl weniger werden. Den Sog kann man aber auch nutzen, um die Pose treiben zu lassen...da hatte ich schon einige Bisse so gehabt. Natürlich immer Bügel aufmachen...



Ist halt die Sache, ich weiß es eben nicht so genau.
 Ich versuche einfach erstmal. Bin eh schon ab 5 am Wasser, da ist es noch hell und ich kann schauen ob das alles so einigermaßen hinhaut mit den Steinen.


----------



## hecht99 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich und D1985 haben dir x Tipps gegeben. Vorwurf war das keiner...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Du sagst das du mehr oder weniger keine Ahnung hast und ...



das vor allen Dingen noch vollkommen OT in diesem Trööt: *Live *vom Wasser. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich da erstmal hinbegeben...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich würde keine Tipps befolgen ist ein Vorwurf.
 Und nochmal: Ich befolge eure Tipps, sonst würde ich nicht fragen.
 Nur müssen die Tipps auch umsetzbar sein und das ist nicht so leicht als ANFÄNGER...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So und da der erste Macker wieder Forenpolizei spielen muss nehme ich eure Tipps mit in meinen Thread und danke euch nochmals für eure Hilfe. Ich werde eure Tipps befolgen, danke


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na endlich ... hab heute Vormittag die Benachrichtigung, von* Live *vom Wasser, aufs Handy schon abgestellt ...


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie lange wartest Du beim Biss???



Hab ich ganz überlesen.
Beim Ersten, der hat ja den 30-40m Run hingelegt, hab ich gleich angeschlagen. Der hat aber schon 2-3min vor dem Run gebissen.

Bei den Restlichen hab ich 20min gewartet. Warte aber nur so lange bei diesen niedrigen Wassertemperaturen.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Manchmal bringen solche Tage ein Wunder mit sich, nur welcher Tag ist der richtige |krach:...
> 
> #h Thomas...



Keine Ahnung. Deswegen geh ich das  ganze Wochenende angeln. :m
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Wetter egal. Nur einigermaßen konstant sollte es sein.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

den  Stuhl kenn ich noch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Ruten sind aufgebaut. Mal schaun. Nächste Anschaffung: Rod Pod. Die Bissanzeiger stehen nicht sonderlich professionell, aber den Fisch wird es hoffentlich nicht stören. Schrecklich der Kanalboden. Die Stellfischrute is auf Barsch eingehängt in der Rückenfloss. Die rechte neben mir auf Wurm, links Gründling ohne Kopf. Ging grad schon piep piep piep. Mistige Krabben . Zum Glück genug Köder mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetter sieht bei Dir besser aus als bei uns hier


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kaum war ich am Wasser angekommen hatte es gerade eben richtig gegallert. Zum Glück jetzt trocken.
Diese Krabben ziehen mir echt den Einhänger bis zum Anschlag hoch eh .

Wie beißen Zander eigentlich? Nehmen die direkt Vollrun oder woran kann ichn Zanderbiss erkennen?


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

15 Pfund. Wieder n Biss, bei dem der Fisch ohne Abziehn oder Fallbiss richtung ufer geschwommen is. Habs erst gemerkt, als mir aufgefallen is dass ich ja niemals so weit nsch links geworfen hatte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.

Gründling kontrolliert, schon zerfressen. Hab aber nochmal ausgeworfen, beim nächsten Einholen wechsel ich den Fisch. Sind die Krabben zu irgendeiner Tageszeit eigentlich weniger aktiv?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wundert mich, dass ihr so viele Krabben habt. Bei uns ist so gut wie nichts, vor allem nicht wenns kälter wird....die Strecken liegen ja auch nicht so extrem weit auseinander. Zander ziehen eher gemütlich ab, bleiben dann manchmal auch noch stehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok danke für die Info. Ja die Krabben sind schrecklich...
Die eben hat nen Zanderähnlichen Biss hingelegt...
Geht immer Wurm piep, Fisch piep, Wurm piep, Fisch piep


----------



## MarcinD (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Vincent, viel Glück. Bist am Hafen in Pr. Oldendorf, oder? An der Wendestelle?

Ich will es mal an diesem Wochenende vielleicht ein paar Brücken weiter versuchen. In Hedem ist der Übergang Steinpackung zu Spundwand genau unter einer Brücke. Da ist man dann auch mal vor Regen geschützt. Da kann man beide Varianten gleichzeitig beangeln.

So zumindest der Plan.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gute Pläne sind der halbe Fang ;-))


----------



## MarcinD (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dein Wort in Petrus Ohr. [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da bei der Sliprampe gegenüber Raiffeisenmarkt in Lübbecke. Herrlich ruhig hier, top Wetter. Mal gucken qas kommt. Die Krabben sind zumindest schon mal schrecklich.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

60er karpfen auf der großen rute, wieder so n seltsamer biss.
Und noch einen auf der feeder verloren.


----------



## exil-dithschi (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jo Vincent, nimm ´ne pose, da wirste bei krabben so richtig heiß.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Steht ja schon eine auf Pose. Wenigstens lassen sie den Wurm in Ruhe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher ging an der Stellrute auf ganzen Barsch nix. Nun mal das Mittelstück rausgeschnitten, sodass der Rogen und die Gedärme schön rausquillen.


----------



## Nordan (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute auch mal live dabei.
Altarm auf 2-3 meter Tiefe,10 und 15 meter draussen.  2 Ruten mit Tauwurmstücken.

Ich will Aal oder Babywels. Leider nur noch knapp 3 h Zeit und erst recht spät angekommen.
Die grossen Welse sind auf jedenfall am rauben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Nordan schrieb:


> Ich will Aal oder Babywels. .



Wenn Du All willst dann mußt Du bei zokker die Truhe plündern,
es lohnt sich bestimmt :q:q:q...

@zokker :
20min |uhoh:, hätte ich nie gedacht...
Danke für die Antwort...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Nordan schrieb:


> Bin heute auch mal live dabei.
> Altarm auf 2-3 meter Tiefe,10 und 15 meter draussen.  2 Ruten mit Tauwurmstücken.
> 
> Ich will Aal oder Babywels. Leider nur noch knapp 3 h Zeit und erst recht spät angekommen.
> Die grossen Welse sind auf jedenfall am rauben.


Mosel?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt kleines Rotauge anner Stellefischrute. Ich wechsel so gegen 11 mal den Platz von der Rute. Muss nur noch überlegen wohin. Oder einfach stehen lassen? Eigentlich liegt sie da ganz gut.|kopfkrat

Ps: Die Krabben beruhigen sich langsam.


----------



## Trollwut (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier is sehr viel Fischaktion am Platz, große Fische die an der Oberfläche platschen - aber beißen? Fehlanzeige.


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Platschen tu ich auch im Wasser!
Aber beissen tu ich auch nicht...

Nix für ungut


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Idee !!!
Ist nicht verkehrt eine etwas abseits zu stellen, gerade wenn man viel rumfuchtet an der Stelle...
Viel Erfolg noch...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meinst du mich? Die steht ja schon 50m entfernt von mir,also ungestört. Ich lasse einfach da stehen, probiere ab und an mal andere Fische.


----------



## Virus87 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein untermassiger Zander auf Grundel ohne Kopf. Mittellandkanal Lübbecke


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? Die steht ja schon 50m entfernt von mir,also ungestört. Ich lasse einfach da stehen, probiere ab und an mal andere Fische.



Ja...
wusste nicht das die schon abseits steht...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Virus87 schrieb:


> Ein untermassiger Zander auf Grundel ohne Kopf. Mittellandkanal Lübbecke



Was... Wo sitzt du?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Virus87 schrieb:


> Ein untermassiger Zander auf Grundel ohne Kopf. Mittellandkanal Lübbecke


Mitgelesen, oder was?


Interessante Köderfisch-Theorie: Sind Grundeln OHNE Kopf fängiger?


----------



## Virus87 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja mitgelesen. Sitze am direkt Yachthafen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ah ok, dochn Stück entfernt. Wie haste den gefangen? Pose?


----------



## Virus87 (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Grund 5m vom Ufer entfernt.


----------



## Nordan (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Hier is sehr viel Fischaktion am Platz, große  Fische die an der Oberfläche platschen - aber beißen? Fehlanzeige.


Jap, ging nur ab bei mir. Sonst träum ich immer von so viel raubenden Welsen (auch relativ sicher, dass Zander dabei waren).
Und ich hab das erste mal nur dumme Tauwürmer dabei und keine Köfis.Nuja.

Habs jetzt aufgegeben, ab ins Bett!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mosel?



Fast! Gehört zur Saar, allerdings fließt direkt in der nähe Mosel und Saar zusammen.



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn Du All willst dann mußt Du bei zokker die Truhe plündern,
> es lohnt sich bestimmt :q:q:q...



Wär wohl echt sinnvoller gewesen. Keinen einzigen erwischt dieses Jahr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir is auch tot... 3 Ruten und kein Biss. Schon echt heftig...Was mach ich nur falsch#c


----------



## geomas (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bei mir is auch tot... 3 Ruten und kein Biss. Schon echt heftig...Was mach ich nur falsch#c



Vielleicht machen nur die Zander alles falsch. Think positive!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bei mir is auch tot... 3 Ruten und kein Biss. Schon echt heftig...Was mach ich nur falsch#c



Fütter auf Weißfisch an, dann kommen die Räuber. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab zufällig keinen Eimer Futter dabei 
Und nur noch eine Fluppe...#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab zufällig keinen Eimer Futter dabei
> Und nur noch eine Fluppe...#q



Yo, das ist immer Hart. Mit jeder Minute ohne Zug am Glimmstengel wird es immer besser mit der Angelei! Biste auf Zander aus oder Allgemein auf Räuber?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe 2 auf Zander und eine auf Wurm.
Zudem ist mir grad richtig kalt geworden. Wird Zeit, dass meine Bundeswehr Klamotten kommen. Die halten richtig warm. Hab mich erstmal ins Auto verfrachtet und kann wunderbar meine Ruten beobachten. Schon deutlich wärmer. Der Wind, der aufgekommen ist, ist doch schon ganz schön fies..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eins zwei drei, ich wünsche mir n John herbei.
Hexhex..


----------



## ulli1958m (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe 2 auf Zander und eine auf Wurm.


und mit welchen Köder willst du den Wurm fangen? :q:q:q

|wavey:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 

Hihihihi


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heilige Mutter Maria, mir ist grad der Schirm aufs Auto geflogen 

Zum Glück nicht ins Wasser.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

20 Pfund.
Weißfisch is noch ganz schön aktiv.


----------



## Kami One (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muss ja nen ganz schöner Brocken sein, wenn nur der hintere Teil schon 20 Pfund hat. 

Petri!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir fallen langsam die Augen zu. Einschlafen ist keine Option mit Ruten im Wasser. Ich glaub gleich is Feierabend. Is komplett tot der Kanal heut


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kennt ihr das? Ihr seid eigentlich hunde müde, nix beißt aber einpacken fällt unheimlich schwer. Ich denke immer "wenn ich jetzt einpacke kann ich nie sicher sein, ob nicht doch noch was gegangen wär" man denkt irgendwie man verpasst etwas. Aber bringt heut nix denke ich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade beim Einholen der Stellfischrute gemerkt, dass die, wer weiß wie lange, an den Steinen festhing... Noch schön die Montage abgerissen. Jetzt fahr ich nicht nur geschneidert, sondern auch tierisch geladen nach Hause...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hartnäckig warste!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unterwegs. An der Kartrnaisgabe Boardie wäcki getroffen. Jetzt ziehen wir mal gemeinsam um die Pfütze. 1 Hecht hatte ich schon. Grausames Wetter. Finger schon kurz vorm abfallen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Spaß euch beiden!


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte heut Nacht noch nen kleinen, dann 4 Stunden nix und morgens gleich n Doppeldrill.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mittlerweile sind noch 2 Zander dazugekommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Trollwut:
Der untere ist ja kugelrund - kenn ich gar nicht von Dir

@Franz: Nur Untermaß heute?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hartnäckig warste!



Ich nehm das mal als Kompliment


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na, schon ausgeschlafen? Klar war das ein Kompliment


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Zander. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> na, schon ausgeschlafen? Klar war das ein Kompliment



Mein Problem: Fast egal wann ich ins Bett gehe, die innere Uhr reißt mich spätestens um 10 uhr hoch. Kann nicht so lange pennen.

Hab ne leichte Rübe aber ansonsten bin ich fit. Mir geistert gerade schon wieder ne Blinkertour durch den Kopf... Nur ich bin gerade irgendwie nicht so ganz motiviert


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Nächster Zander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit wäcki erwischste mehr als mit mir ....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön Franz!

BTW machst einen sympathischen Eindruck!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und der nächste Zander. Diesmal bei wäcki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Und der nächste Zander. Diesmal bei wäcki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



läuft, wie man sagt - klasse!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Färbung. Man jetzt bekomme ich auch wieder Lust.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das is ne Uhrzeit, zu der man schon n zweites Mal aufstehn kann.
Petri Franz!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wieder einer hübschen, nicht runden.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe zum heutigen Angeltag mal einen Bericht runtergetippt 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332720


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sau unangenehmes wetter.
Da möchte man immer 3 30er Murmeln hinhängen, damit man wirklich nur für DEN Fisch aufstehen muss. :m


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sau unangenehmes wetter.



Das habe ich auch vorhin bemerkt, 
jetzt ist zu Hause schön Kuschelig warm :q:q:q...

Petri und viel erfolg noch...
Zieh mal ein Fetten, bei den Wetter hast Du dir mehr als ein verdient :m...

Ich starte morgen auch wieder mit der Spinne los...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich starte morgen auch wieder mit der Spinne los...



Ich auch. Leider fehlen mir noch Jigköppe, würde zu gerne meine neuen Köder ausprobieren... Vielleicht geh ich an irgendeinen See oder Aue.


----------



## plattfisch56 (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Ihr seid eigentlich hunde müde, nix beißt aber einpacken fällt unheimlich schwer. Ich denke immer "wenn ich jetzt einpacke kann ich nie sicher sein, ob nicht doch noch was gegangen wär" man denkt irgendwie man verpasst etwas. Aber bringt heut nix denke ich.



Das kenne Ich auch, zwar müde wie sau,
 aber zu faul zum einpacken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne mit Faulheit hat das in meinem Falle nix zu tun.


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kenne ich. Beides. Und Mischformen von beiden. Aber Violence sei dir sicher: in 9 von 10 Fällen passiert tatsächlich nix mehr.
Noch schlimmer ist es wenn man nen Biss hat (so unerwartet) und ihn verhaut... dann denkt man "jetzt gehts los!" Und guckt meistens noch zwei Stunden doof auf *Bissanzeiger* ohne das was passiert


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kenne ich. Beides. Und Mischformen von beiden. Aber Violence sei dir sicher: in 9 von 10 Fällen passiert tatsächlich nix mehr.
> Noch schlimmer ist es wenn man nen Biss hat (so unerwartet) und ihn verhaut... dann denkt man "jetzt gehts los!" Und guckt meistens noch zwei Stunden doof auf *Bissanzeiger* ohne das was passiert



Violence:m

Genau so war es als ich letztens den Aal im Mlk gefangen habe. Da dachte ich auch "jetzt geht's los" weil der ziemlich schnell gebissen hat. Aber nichts da. Noch ab und an etwas Gezuppel aber das wars. Als hätte man den einzigen Fisch im Wasser gefangen #c


----------



## Trollwut (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War klar, dass im größten Regen der kleinste Fisch beißt. War wenogstens schnell ausgedrillt.


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@trollwut
harrst du noch aus? hier bei mir fegt der sturm durch und hat mir in der nacht den kompletten balkon leer gefegt. spinntour ist daher für heute abgesagt.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @trollwut
> harrst du noch aus? hier bei mir fegt der sturm durch und hat mir in der nacht den kompletten balkon leer gefegt. spinntour ist daher für heute abgesagt.



Ich weiß gar nicht was alle haben. Is doch bestes wetter jetzt :m
Zum Glück hatte ich keinen biss mehr #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Deine Mutter hält Dich ja auch FB auch für leicht gestört ;-))

Hier bei uns biste also richtig!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht was alle haben. Is doch bestes wetter jetzt :m
> Zum Glück hatte ich keinen biss mehr #6



Zumindest sind ordentliche wurfweiten möglich


----------



## bombe20 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest sind ordentliche wurfweiten möglich


...und der ein oder andere ast oder gar baum von oben. das ist mir zu heiß. sohnemann hat es aber verstanden.
edit: da freut man sich über die vernünftige einsicht eines 15jährigien und im nächsten moment will er mit einem kumpel auf den bolzplatz, umsäumt mit großen eschen und platanen. |krach:

dann weiterhin erfolgreiche fänge, trollwut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Zumindest sind ordentliche wurfweiten möglich


Vorrausgesetzt du angelst mit dem Wind.
Ansonsten bleibt die Montage eher hinter dir liegen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt du angelst mit dem Wind.
> Ansonsten bleibt die Montage eher hinter dir liegen.



Schön mit dem 100gr Sargblei das Gebiss saniert


----------



## Trollwut (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln is manchmal einfach #q

Quasi aus Trotz weil nichts geht eine Rute 50m links von mir recht ufernah geworfen, 10 Boilies obendrauf. Wollt dann grad n weng im Zelt aufräumen, da läuft die Rute ab. 15 Minuten nach dem Auswerfen.
Ok, Fisch versorgt, 5 Minuten später läuft die Rute wieder ab. 

Nicht, dass ich ein Problem damit hätte Fische zu fangen. Aber 70m vom Futterplatz entfernt is schon arg frech.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Voll geil !!!  #6...
Ausdauer wird belohnt...

Warum nicht schon früher ...


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dein Futterplatz scheint zu scheuchen  
Petri!


----------



## ayron (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werde mich gleich mal raus wagen. Hier in Köln sieht es noch ok aus....

Wird nicht einfach, aber mit der Rocksweeper und ordentlich Blei sollte da doch noch was machbar sein:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich ein Problem damit hätte Fische zu fangen. Aber 70m vom Futterplatz entfernt is schon arg frech.


Da sieht man, was gute Vorbereitung wert ist ;-)))))


----------



## Trollwut (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Stellen sin absolut identisch. Nur auf dem einen liegt Futter, auf dem anderen nicht. Gleicher Kantenabfall, Gleiche Tiefe, gleiche Uferentfernung - und Getrampel gibts auch nicht, weil ich nur rumlieg.
Aber aif dem Futterplatz gehn weder Satzer noch Brassen. Zumindest die müssten laufen.

Egal, nach dem Wochenende gibts eh kein Vorfüttern mehr, sondern nur noch n paar Happen mit auf die Ruten - Wasser is schon ziemlich kalt.


----------



## MarcinD (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen,

Knicklichter montiert, Ruten sind drin. Mal gucken, was heute geht.

Wünsche allen die draußen sind viel Glück und Wärme Finger.



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Trollwut. Wunderschöne Karpfen.

Marcin, Respekt. Wer bei dem Sauwetter um 6.00 am Wasser ist dem gönne ich jeden Fisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Knicklichter montiert, Ruten sind drin. Mal gucken, was heute geht.
> 
> ...



Wär jetzt auch gerne am Wasser.|gr:
 Wo biste und auf was?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Petri Heil Trollwut. Wunderschöne Karpfen.
> 
> Marcin, Respekt. Wer bei dem Sauwetter um 6.00 am Wasser ist dem gönne ich jeden Fisch


DITO!!


----------



## MarcinD (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin in Twiehausen auf KöFi und Wurm. Hoffe auf Hecht, Schleie oder Karpfen. Bisher tut sich leider nix. 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Trollwut (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte um 20 uhr und um 5 uhr noch nen jeweils 15-pfünder auf dem futterplatz.
Und alter, bei klarem Himmel is das dermaßen kalt, viel hat zum Frost nicht mehr gefehlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit ich Holland mit Franz mal bei um -5 bis -10 Grad draussen übernachtet habe, brauche ich das nicht mehr zwangsweise ....

Wegen Job (filmen etc.) ja - freiwillig: Nö...

versteh Dich da also (und meine Bewunderung fürs Durchhaltewillen!) ..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Solange man sich bewegt gehts ja. Aber macht man nachts ja eigentlich nur wenn man auf Zander spinnt...


----------



## MarcinD (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von 4:00 bis 08:30 Ugr ging nix. Nicht mal biss auf Made. Dann spinnrute raus und bisschen werfen, während KöFi noch drin. 

Meinen ersten Fisch auf Kunstköder gehabt, stieg aber aus. War was kleines.

Und dann tauchte die Pose doch noch ab. [emoji3]

78 cm









Gruß 
Martin


----------



## fosiel (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Verspätetes Frühstück sozusagen ...

Schöner Hecht, Petri!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Is ja doch Fisch drinne .
 Haste die Pose die ganze Zeit an einem Platz gehabt?


----------



## MarcinD (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein, an der Stelle, die ich dir mal gezeigt hab auf dem Foto. In 1,5 Meter tiefe treiben lassen.

War 30 Meter weg und musste nen ordentlichen Spurt hinlegen.

Sauber mit beiden Drillingen im Maul gehakt. Gut gekämpft mit Ordentlichen Sprung aus dem Wasser. 
Danach war mir warm. [emoji51]


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht an deinem Platz, an EINEM Platz 
 Also du hast die ganze Zeit die Pose an dem einen Platz gehabt?


----------



## MarcinD (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4 Stunden an meinem Platz. Nix. [emoji51] und dann gewechselt. Nach 15 Minuten kam der Biss.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Trollwut (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War klar. Beim Zusammenpacken noch 2 65er karpfen gekriegt. Die ham unter Garantie nur gebissen um mir das Zeug nochmal einzusauen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> 4 Stunden an meinem Platz. Nix. [emoji51] und dann gewechselt. Nach 15 Minuten kam der Biss.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Ok. Ich wechsle meine Stelle bei köFi jede Stunde. Denn wenn da einer steht der will, dauert das auch meistens nicht länger als 30 Minuten.

 Ich glaub ich geh morgen früh auch nochmal nach Twiehausen


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> War klar. Beim Zusammenpacken noch 2 65er karpfen gekriegt. Die ham unter Garantie nur gebissen um mir das Zeug nochmal einzusauen.



Ja, so sind sie unsere Fische.

 **Ironie on**
 Bin inzwischen auch davon überzeugt, das Fische viel besser und vor allem auch mit sehr viel größerem Blickwinkel aus dem Wasser schauen können. Warum sonst hat man die meisten Bisse wenn man selber etwas Isst oder Trinkt. Es gibt nur noch mehr Bisse, wenn man mal pinkeln muss. |bigeyes |uhoh:
 **Ironie Off**

 Petrie allen erfolgreichen.


----------



## Ukel (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ja, so sind sie unsere Fische.
> 
> **Ironie on**
> Bin inzwischen auch davon überzeugt, das Fische viel besser und vor allem auch mit sehr viel größerem Blickwinkel aus dem Wasser schauen können. Warum sonst hat man die meisten Bisse wenn man selber etwas Isst oder Trinkt. Es gibt nur noch mehr Bisse, wenn man mal pinkeln muss. |bigeyes |uhoh:
> ...



Das ist doch keine Ironie, sondern Tatsache, oft genug erlebt. Da sitzt man stundenlang ohne Biss am Wasser und wenn du mal schnell in den Busch gehst oder anderweitig abgelenkt bist, kommt garantiert der Zupfer, den man dann verpasst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal gucken, ob die Barsche hier auch so auf Kunstköder abgehen wie auf Wurm. Erhoffe mir nen besseren, mit viel Glück krieg ich sogar nen Zander ans Band.
Bin erstmal froh wenn überhaupt was auf KuKö beißt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haha geil! 5 Wurf. Läuft. Zwar net groß, aber so schnell auf Gummi hier... Nie im Leben dran geglaubt. Nr1 im Kasten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher kein Biss mehr. Paar Bilder, ich liebe die Gegebenheiten hier an diesem See


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tze... Wobbler drangemacht und Wurmgröße gefangen. Kein Wunder das die net aufn Gummi gingen. Der hat 7,5cm. Jetzt wirds dunkel, ich pack nochmal Gummi aus. N Zander hier und ich fress einen Besen. Wird dann wahrscheinlich kein Monster weil erst vor 4 Jahren besetzt. Aber bei dem Weißfisch hier...


----------



## JottU (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Gewässer. #6
Kleiner Tip - Köder im Wasser fängt besser. :q Man muss ja nicht die ganze Zeit online sein @Falke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Probier mal Wobbler, jetzt, wenns Dunkel wird

Oder mal nen Spinner, grade so schnell führen, dass er dreht..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider ging nix auf Zander. Habe die ganze Zeit mit dem 7,5cm UV aktiv gefischt. Fast noch anbgerissen im Dunkeln. Nen dicken Stock mit fremder Schnur rausgezogen... Aber das Gefühl ist geil. Man weiß, da angelt kaum jemand auf Raubfisch geschweige denn auf Zander. Ich werds hier jetzt öfter mal probieren. Beim nächsten Mal auf paar Gummis mehr und etwas eher auf Barsch, am besten morgens. Da sind dicke Brummer drin das weiß ich. Und ganz abgeneigt sind sie dem Gufi ja nicht gewesen. Wundert mich nur, dass nachdem der erste nach 5 min gebissen hat nix mehr ging. War wohl einfach schon zu dämmrig. 

Geh hier morgen früh Köfis stippen und werf eine auf Wurm. Nebenbei versuch ich dann nochn paar Barsche zu zocken


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich wollt eigentlich nur paar Köfis stippen 
Wieder mehr tackle als ich eigentlich wollte, aber sonst fehlt hinterher wieder irgendwas... Also gleich alles mitnehmen.


----------



## JottU (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin heute auch noch mal ansitzen. 
Wahrscheinlich zum letzten mal dies Jahr. Momentan 5 Grad ist schon bissl brrr zum sitzen.
Dann lieber mit der Spinnrute für den Rest des Jahres.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist auch schon sehr zäh heute. Noch kein Weißfisch bisher, nur paar Barsche. Ich denke, vor allem ohne Lockfutter, wird es bei den kälteren Temperaturen schwierig... Ist eigentlich sehr ungewöhnlich für den See. Im Sommer brauche ich die Rute 1 Minute ins Wasser legen und ich habn Rotauge... Mal gucken was noch so kommt.


----------



## MarcinD (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte gestern auch nicht einen Biss mit Anfüttern. Die Zeit ist glaube ich rum. Blöd ist, dass ich keine KöFi mehr in der Truhe habe. Wollte gestern welche fangen. Für mich ist die Saison seit gestern vorbei. Und der Hecht macht Freude auf nächstes Jahr. 

Mit der Spinnrute versuche ich aber vielleicht noch. Warte ja noch auf meinen ersten Fisch auf Kunstköder.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt fang ich schon Krebse auf Made...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich wollt eigentlich nur paar Köfis stippen



Für Köderfisch sollte das bisschen tackle doch reichen ...

#h...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe ist ja auch noch längst nicht alles. Aber wsr anscheinend schon viel zu viel...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geil, hier wird grad Fisch besetzt . Zander und Schleie. Das guck ich mir erstmal an


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geil, hier wird grad Fisch besetzt . Zander und Schleie. Das guck ich mir erstmal an



Die Frühschicht rückt jetzt erst an - du konntest also nix fangen :m


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Violence geht jetzt Zander und Schleien angeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

 So wirds wohl gewesen sein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Violence geht jetzt Zander und Schleien angeln.



Haha dachte ich mir auch grad  
Ne die Kollegen meinten auch schon Wasser ist langsam zu kalt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haha dachte ich mir auch grad
> Ne die Kollegen meinten auch schon Wasser ist langsam zu kalt



Bei Besatz sind die Fische erstmal nunja... Wie groß sind die Schleien denn? Konntest du was sehen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Klar. So 25 schätze ich. Karpfen waren auch dabei, so 35 cm


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hauptsache der eine Kollege: "Vincent, bist du es? Maaaan bist du groß geworden". Der hat mich zuletzt mit 14 gesehen. Bin ich ja doch nicht so schlecht gealtert


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Jagd nach der Silber  Mefo. 

Eine Stunde  blinkern und Erste Fish 35.  [emoji38]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das untere Bild ist endgeiL!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf, muß nur noch dunkel werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krabben sind schonmal da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Plagegeister...


----------



## JottU (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, wieder heme.
Bis auf Köfis und 2 Bleien, um die 40, leider nichts gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

immerhin!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> So, wieder heme.
> Bis auf Köfis und 2 Bleien, um die 40, leider nichts gefangen.



Bestätigt meinen Verdacht.

Bin gespannt ob was geht auf Aal, Rudi.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wohl eher Quappe. Bin mal gespannt. Die schau ich mir gern an, bin leider zu blöd die selbst zu fangen  Versuche es bestimmt schon 3-4 Jahre


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach ja stimmt, dass kann auch sein. Erinner mich gerad wieder an seine geilen Quappen


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

7 von 24stunden am Rhein hab ich rum. Zunächst mit der winkelpicker Grundeln fangen. Zunächst zäh, später aber ok. Nen Rotauge war auch dabei. Dann eine Grundel auf die Grundrute gegen 3 gab es darauf nen Barsch, aber der darf noch wachsen.

*******, wird das schnell kalt, wenn die Sonne weg ist!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber Du fängst immer Deine Barsche - mal wurscht wie groß!


----------



## bombe20 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

OT: aber ich beneidet dich um deine Matte, Bener!


----------



## ado (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine erste gute dieses Jahr - zweiter Versuch zweite Rutte mit 60 auch gleich ne richtig Gute! 
Bei nichtmal zwei Stunden Angeleitet bisher ein guter Schnitt!


----------



## ado (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad eben direkt nach dem Posten ne 50er hinterher - Wechsel jetzt platz - will was ausprobieren


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beissen dir da zu viele Fische?! 

Petri! Schöner Klopper!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ado schrieb:


> Meine erste gute dieses Jahr - zweiter Versuch zweite Rutte mit 60 auch gleich ne richtig Gute!
> Bei nichtmal zwei Stunden Angeleitet bisher ein guter Schnitt!


Glückwunsch! Sieht toll aus!


----------



## Welpi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! 60 und 50 sind schon mal Ansagen [emoji106]


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber Hallo.... 60er und 50er Rutte an einem Abend da zieh ich den Hut! Alle Achtung #6 #6 #6 und Petri Heil


----------



## ado (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs - hab jetzt mal ein wenig verlegt. 
Will meine guten Ecken nicht verbrennen deshalb der stellenwechsel an ne Ecke wo ich schon immer mal probieren wollte. 
Leider hatte ich vorhin noch einen abriss - zu nah an die Steine gekommen aber da muss man leider sehr nah hin sonst bleiben die Bisse aus


----------



## ado (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neue Stelle neues Glück - da war doch glatt auch ne 50+ Rutte Zuhause


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Quappen, wie geil ... fettes Petri


Petri Heil auch an Bener, hol noch was raus.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schöne Fische. Petri


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bislang tote Hose auf Grundeln. Aber wie immer: Aussitzen!


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bener schrieb:


> Aussitzen!



#6#6#6 Jawoll ... fangen kann ja jeder:m


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade hat ein Nutria meine Pose angegriffen!|gr:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub ich leier heute Nacht nochn paar Gummis durchn Kanal... So gegen 12,1


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> fangen kann ja jeder:m


Nö, nicht jeder. Die beiden Gummifisch Jungs von gegenüber haben geschneidert. Und aufgegeben. Jetzt bin ich allein und hab meine Ruhe. 

Frage: kommen Zander nachts auch bei tiefen Temperaturen ins Flache?


----------



## zandertex (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenn köderfische da sind,ja.


----------



## Kochtopf (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bener schrieb:


> Gerade hat ein Nutria meine Pose angegriffen!|gr:



Da reichen zwei Drillinge zum anködern nicht


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wohl eher Quappe. Bin mal gespannt. Die schau ich mir gern an, bin leider zu blöd die selbst zu fangen  Versuche es bestimmt schon 3-4 Jahre



Moin,

wo probierst du das denn? Ich bin da schon seit zwei Monaten heiß drauf und hatte schon die tollsten Ideen für Plätze, aber dann fiel mir auf, dass die Quappe in unserm Verein ja geschont ist...


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tolle Fische, ado!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo probierst du das denn? Ich bin da schon seit zwei Monaten heiß drauf und hatte schon die tollsten Ideen für Plätze, aber dann fiel mir auf, dass die Quappe in unserm Verein ja geschont ist...



Steht geschont, weil die schon Jahre lang pennen  Hab das schon mal in deren Forum geschrieben....die Quappe ist schon lange nicht mehr geschützt in NDS und somit darfst du die auch angeln. Ich selbst war die Jahre an der Leine und letztes Jahr auch 3 Versuche an der Westaue


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Leine ist doch eigentlich bekannt für Quappen. Die Fische muss man nur erstmal finden bzw. brauchbare Stellen.

Hier ist heute aber auch ruhig, kein einzigen Biss bisher.
Hab heut mal ne andre Stelle probiert, aber hier hat wohl jemand seine Thesen an den Brückenpfeiler genagelt.

Egal, 21Uhr pack ich ein.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Steht geschont, weil die schon Jahre lang pennen  Hab das schon mal in deren Forum geschrieben....die Quappe ist schon lange nicht mehr geschützt in NDS und somit darfst du die auch angeln. Ich selbst war die Jahre an der Leine und letztes Jahr auch 3 Versuche an der Westaue



Großartig |kopfkrat Naja vielleicht wirds ja bald geändert...ich hab schon von Quappensichtungen beim Reinigen der Düker gehört, wo sie wohl kaum einer vermutet.

Aber zurück zum Thema: War jemand heute erfolgreich? Bei mir gabs heute nur einen handlangen Barsch auf Wurm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

5 Barsche auf Wurm, einer auf Made und ne WHK auf Made.


----------



## Tobias85 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gut, dass die Biester hier nicht vorkommen. Bisher hab ich es immer nur mit kleinen Krebsen zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wirklich schrecklich die Dinger. Vor allem ziehen die so stark an der Schnur, dass man glaubt man hätte einen Biss...


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Apropos Biss: die Grundrute ist gerade kurz abgezogen. Das wars dann, konnte ich nicht verwandeln. Zumindest wieder wacher.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Krabbe/Krebs


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krabbe/Krebs



Macht die doch mal zur Beute,schmecken super ne Schüppe chiliereis dazu..
Echt legger.:l


----------



## Bener (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die tote Hose will nicht lebendig werden. Dafür bin ich kurz vorm wegnicken. Nochmal frische Grundeln auf die Haken und Piepser an. Bleibt die Frage: werde ich vom Zander oder von Wildschweinen geweckt?


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wildsau ist auch legger...|rolleyes :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Ado..das sind doch mal richtig schöne Quappenbrocken. #6

Hätt ich auch ganz gern mal hier, leider wären das schon absolute Ausnahmefische dann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin grad am Kanal, ALTER ist das kalt. Ich hab hier grad Schneeregen... 15 Minuten gefischt meine Hände sind taub. Ne man, bei dem Wetter muss echt nicht sein. Ich komm morgen früh wieder...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Quappen...
Als Pico konnte ich mal eine fangen, sogar mit der Hand in einem Bach... 
Seitdem aber auch keine mehr zu gesicht bekommen...


----------



## phirania (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin grad am Kanal, ALTER ist das kalt. Ich hab hier grad Schneeregen... 15 Minuten gefischt meine Hände sind taub. Ne man, bei dem Wetter muss echt nicht sein. Ich komm morgen früh wieder...




Hände in de Büx,und die sind wieder warm...:q:q:q


----------



## LOCHI (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Hände in de Büx,und die sind wieder warm...:q:q:q



Und riechen nach Fisch ob was beist oder nicht :m


----------



## Bener (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Scheißdreckskackmist! 

Biss auf der Grundrute, gut abgezogen, Anhieb, Kontakt. 

Und dann Vorfach gerissen. Genau in der Mitte. #q


----------



## Bener (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach menno!

Das ist nicht meine Nacht! Jetzt hab ich zwar meinen Zander, aber verangelt und 26cm.:c


----------



## Bener (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der nächste Winzling. Vor den Füßen verloren. #6


----------



## Bener (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade fast ein Schwan gefangen... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also wer bei dem Wetter mit Nachtfost noch draussen auf Zander sitzt:
RESCHPEKT!!!!

Jeder Fisch sei Dir gegönnt!!


----------



## zokker (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, ich gönne ihm auch einen, hätte er sich verdient. 

Also Bener ... meinen Segen hast ...


----------



## Bener (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt hab ich segen er keinen Zander.

Akku bald leer. 

23h bald voll. 

Langsam fang ich an zu packen... Langsam...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und riechen nach Fisch ob was beist oder nicht :m



Eeeeey


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Yes. Erster schöner Kanalbarsch. 
Geil. Eigentlich schöne Größe zum Mitnehmen, aber der durfte wieder schwimmen. Weiß nicht wie lange ich bleibe, da soll der net so lange tot rumliegen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Yes. Erster schöner Kanalbarsch.
> Geil. Eigentlich schöne Größe zum Mitnehmen, aber der durfte wieder schwimmen. Weiß nicht wie lange ich bleibe, da soll der net so lange tot rumliegen.



Bei den jetzigen Temperaturen wird der nicht schlecht.

Trotzdem Petri #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja egal. Passt schon. Bin jetzt auch fertig, leider war nix mehr.. Schade, dachte da gehen noch 1,2. Immerhin, erster Fisch im Kanal auf Kunstköder und nicht geschneidert.


----------



## Sport_fischer (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn du ihn nicht mitnimmst finde ich es bloss schade, dass er so auf den Steinen liegen muss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So sind die Gegebenheiten am Kanal nunmal. Oder soll ich erst 100m weiterlaufen um ihn irgendwo aufn Rasen zu legen?

Dein Einwand ist mehr als nur maßlos übertrieben


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade noch am Wasser Zielfisch ist die Quappen. 

Bisher keine Quappen dafür aber ein 89 er Hecht. Mal schaun ob noch was kommt. Wird aber langsam zapfig.

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr schöner Hecht!


----------



## Welpi (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Bisher keine Quappen dafür aber ein 89 er Hecht.



Boah, den Beifang beim Quappeln würd ich auch nicht verachten [emoji7]...Petri!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Bin gerade noch am Wasser Zielfisch ist die Quappen.
> 
> Bisher keine Quappen dafür aber ein 89 er Hecht. Mal schaun ob noch was kommt. Wird aber langsam zapfig.
> 
> ...



Toll.

Aber nächstes Mal die Kamera richtigrum halten!|supergri


----------



## Kuschi777 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Toll.
> 
> Aber nächstes Mal die Kamera richtigrum halten!|supergri


Bei mir aufm Handy sind sie eigentlich richtig herum. Warum des nachm hochlaufen aufm Kopf steht weiß ich nicht #c


----------



## Tobias85 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden!

Wie groß war dein Barsch? sieht für mich nach 30-35er aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Kameraproblem kenne ich auch vom Handy.

Tobias: Habe den Barsch nicht gemessen, aber so 30 hätte ich auch gesagt. Der Gufi ist 7,5


----------



## Jose (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Bei mir aufm Handy sind sie eigentlich richtig herum. Warum des nachm hochlaufen aufm Kopf steht weiß ich nicht #c



weil du das handy verkehrt rum hälst :vik:


----------



## bombe20 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> weil du das handy verkehrt rum hälst :vik:


Vielleicht ist Kuschi in Australien?!


----------



## Tobias85 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann kommt 30cm ja gut hin. Da geht aber noch mehr im Kanal, glaub mir! Hier mal mein größter Barsch überhaupt, 39cm, im Februar auf Wurm im Kanal gefangen:






Hat knapp 20 Jahre gedauert, so einen Brocken ausm Kanal zu ziehen, dieses Jahr gabs dafür gleich zwei von dem Kaliber. Waren aber auch meine einzigen nennenswerten Erfolge im Kanal dieses Jahr. :g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der ist wirklich schön. Meinen PB habe ich vor 14 Jahren aus unserem Vereinsteich gezogen, 40cm. Aber dieses Jahr war wirklich mau was Fisch angeht. Mal gucken was noch so geht bis Ende 17.


----------



## Tobias85 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach da geht sicher noch einiges - sofern man genug Zeit aufbringen kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie lange fischt du auf einer Stelle? Ich kann Barsche noch nicht richtig einschätzen. Dauert es manchmal lange bis sie beißen oder kann man sagen, dass wenn nach 5 Würfen keiner beißt dann ist auch keiner am Platz? Oder spielt da auch die Jahreszeit wieder eine Rolle? Im Sommer sind die ja aktiver und knallen wahrscheinlich schneller auf den Köder als wenn sie im Winter eher träge am Grund liegen?


----------



## Bener (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> OT: aber ich beneidet dich um deine Matte, Bener!


 
 All you need is balls an time! :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich könnt noch so lange warten, so eine Matte kommt bei mir nicht mehr


----------



## Bener (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich könnt noch so lange warten, so eine Matte kommt bei mir nicht mehr


No balls? #c 

 So, und nun weiter, hier geht's nicht um Bärte sondern um Wasser...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

mir gefällt eure Hartnäckigkeit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werde wohl heute nochmal paar Köfis stippen, versuchen nochmal im Fluss. Erhoffe mir da eher nen Fisch als in nem See. Morgen Abend wollte ich wieder auf Zander, diesmal aber net im Kanal, sondern in einem Vereinsteich, bzw eine Auebucht. Mal gucken. Da muss ich allerdings mit Hechten aufpassen...


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisschen spät, aber immerhin steht schonmal der Stuhl 

Bin grad zu blöd ein Bild hinzuzufügen  worüber ladet ihr hoch?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz normal über erweiterten Beitrag und dann auf das Klammersymbol.


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ganz normal über erweiterten Beitrag und dann auf das Klammersymbol.



Meinte eher welche Seite im Internet. Denn irgendwie kann ich mit dem Handy keine links kopieren


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du musst das nicht extra auf ner Internetseite hochladen


----------



## bombe20 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaube es ist hier lieber gesehen, die Bilder direkt im forum hochzuladen, als externe hoster zu verwenden.


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich Depp |bigeyes 

Dank dir :m





Da war es noch schön. Jetzt pfeift hier ganz schön der Wind


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geiles Gewässer 
Man wie gerne wäre ich da jetzt auch...


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So geil wie es aussieht ist es leider nicht. Viele Verbote durchweg sehr flach und vom Ufer nur 10% beangelbar. 

Pack die Sachen und komm her ^^ 
Aber trotzdem sind hier schöne Fische drin und theoretisch könnte ich von zu hause zu Fuß bis dorthin. Was auch der Grund ist warum ich heute hier sitze. Können mich später Frau und Kinder besuchen. 

Fangaussichten heute: ich denke nix, So viele Leute hier am Blinkern und mein eigentlicher Spot an dem ich immer gut fange nicht erreichbar wegen den Menschenmassen. Keine Ahnung was hier heute los ist.


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Pellets nix und auf Maden nur diese Größe.
Naja Hauptsache am Wasser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Astreine Köderfische! Wenn ich heute kein fange, magst du mir die dann zusenden? 

 Denke mir aber auch immer, Hauptsache Fisch. Spaß macht es immer. Klar, größer ist besser. Aber besser Kleinfisch als Keinfisch


----------



## Xianeli (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kannst du dir schön selbst abholen 

Hab leider nix dabei dafür sonst hätte ich bestimmt mal einen angeboten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, eine Stunde mit Made 5 Fische. Extrem mau. Vir 2 Monaten hab ich mich noch dumm und dämlich gefangen, egal wann, egal wo. Ich glaub ich muss es nochmal morgens versuchen und dann mit Futter. Sonst wirds eng mitm Köderfischvorrat.

Kann mir einer sagen, was das fürn Fisch ist? Es ist definitiv kein Rotauge/Rotfeder


----------



## Trollwut (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So, eine Stunde mit Made 5 Fische. Extrem mau. Vir 2 Monaten hab ich mich noch dumm und dämlich gefangen, egal wann, egal wo. Ich glaub ich muss es nochmal morgens versuchen und dann mit Futter. Sonst wirds eng mitm Köderfischvorrat.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen, was das fürn Fisch ist? Es ist definitiv kein Rotauge/Rotfeder



Astreiner Döbel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dachte ich mir. Cool, wusste bisher nicht das ich Döbel im Fluss hab


----------



## ado (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Trollwut bist du dir da sicher? Ich würde bei dem Fisch eher auf eine Hasel tippen - die Seitenlinie passt nicht zu einem Aitel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Auch gut möglich. Dachte aber auch sofort an Döbel, da mir der einigermaßen vor Augen lag


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Döbel...die gibts so ziemlich an jedem Fluss / Bach hier


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Fische. Muss ich mal verstärkt drauf achten wie viele ich fange.


----------



## Bener (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Döbel fehlt mir noch.

Rhein, hessisch, um Worms rum. Glaubt ihr, da gibts welche? Bislang hatt ich noch keinen... 

(Ja, ich weiß, dass Worms nicht in Hessen ist...)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bener schrieb:


> Döbel fehlt mir noch.
> 
> Rhein, hessisch, um Worms rum. Glaubt ihr, da gibts welche? Bislang hatt ich noch keinen...
> [/COLOR]



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN2ZPTw14Sk


----------



## Tobias85 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie lange fischt du auf einer Stelle? Ich kann Barsche noch nicht richtig einschätzen. Dauert es manchmal lange bis sie beißen oder kann man sagen, dass wenn nach 5 Würfen keiner beißt dann ist auch keiner am Platz? Oder spielt da auch die Jahreszeit wieder eine Rolle? Im Sommer sind die ja aktiver und knallen wahrscheinlich schneller auf den Köder als wenn sie im Winter eher träge am Grund liegen?



Von 45 Minuten bis zum Biss, obwohl ich den Köder fast mit jedem Wurf direkt am Barsch vorbeigeführt haben muss, bis hin zu "erster Wurf ein Fisch" + dann noch drei weitere binnen 15 Minuten hab ich schon alles erlebt.Schwer zu sagen. Ich beangel gerne Hotspots sehr ausgiebig (manchmal bis 1 Stunde) und fange so im Sommer auch akzeptabel, allerdings eher im flachen Wasser. Im Winter sah es bisher bei mir meist nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok gut zu wissen. Dann werde ich das nächste Mal, vor allem an Spots wo es beißt, intensiver diese befischen.

 Heute Abend gehts für mich erstmal an nen schönes Vereinsgewässer. Zander und Aal versuche ich nochmal. Wetter sieht gut aus, kaum Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, kaum Wind und Südwind. Könnte schlechter sein. Aber kalt wirds trotzdem...Gut, dass ich im Auto sitzen kann und trotzdem meine Ruten wunderbar sehe. Das ist ein enormer Vorteil bei kalten Jahreszeiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leute, meine Nerven... Bin am Wasser. Erster Schock des Lebens: ich bin fast mit meiner Karre in den Fluss gerutscht... Wollte die schlammigen Spurrillen meiden... Puh, ich wüsste nicht wann ich das letzte mal solche Angst hatte...

Zweiter Schock: Posenrute mit Köfi. 10 Minuten im Wasser, ich bin grad die anderen Ruten am aufbauen. Bam, Pose weg. 5 Sekunden später taucht sie wieder auf. Dachte schon mist, wieder Köfi abgefressen... Gucke nach, nix. War wohl wieder nen Barsch.

Meine Herren mein Puls... Aber das mitm Auto war schlimmer. Ich will gar nicht an den Rückweg denken mitten in der Nacht . Aber jetzt sind 3 Ruten erstmal drinne und es wird gechillt


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Fluss auf jeden Fall.#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ne Bucht. Der Fluss mündet von zwei Seiten rein


----------



## Xianeli (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Würde mir bestimmt gefallen dort. Sieht gut aus da. Dann mal hoffen das du heile wieder raus kommst


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier sieht man es einigermaßen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Xianeli oh ja, dass hoffe ich auch... Das Auto ist einfach kein Auto um zum Angeln zu fahren...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Biss auf Pose... Diesmal definitiv kein Barsch...
Jetzt steht die Pose wieder oben... Also wenn das ein Barach war wars nen großer...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ahhhja.:m

Sieht gut aus. Da muss doch was gehen.|bigeyes#6


----------



## Xianeli (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibt es leider nicht bei unmittelbar in meiner nähe ( jedenfalls nicht das ich wüsste)  sonst wäre sowas genau mein Ding. 

Kenne das mit meinem Auto. Die ein oder andere Schrecksekunde gab's da auch schon. Hab mir so manches Mal ein Gelände Fahrzeug gewünscht aber das ist nicht drin ^^


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hmmmmm....langer Drill.
Mal sehen was es ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder keine Bissspuren 
Aaaaaj diese Barsche, immer auf Köder hacken die sie eh nicht schlucken können  

Ich hoffe mal das was geht. Früher war hier richtig gut. Aber das ist 12 Jahre her. Mal gucken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast keene kleineren Köfis oder paar Würmer?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade wieder Pose weg, Freilauf ging sogar kurz. Wieder losgelassen..muss ein Barsch sein. Bissanzeiger auf toten Köfi hat grad auch gepiept...


Doch habe Tauwürmer. Mache ich gleich mal dran


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wurmrute auf Grund ging grad einmal kurz los. Krebs Verdacht... Muss ich gleich mal checken

Yep, Krebs auf Wurm. Wurm war wieder so schäbig abgezwickt... Und ich dachte wirklich für einen kurzen Moment, hier sind keine Krebse...

Herrlich, aalglatte Wasseroberfläche, null Wind. Und ich sitz hier mitm dicken Kloß im Hals weil mir die Rückfahrt nicht aus dem Kopf geht... Ich muss irgendwie abschalten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin grad am überlegen, ob meine Ruten vernünftig liegen.  Liegen alle relativ dicht am Rand weil ich glaube, dass die Zander am Rand langziehen könnten. Oder sollte ich lieber Richtung Mitte werfen? So viel tiefer als da wo die Ruten jetzt liegen ist es glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht 50 cm mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Herrlich, aalglatte Wasseroberfläche, null Wind. Und ich sitz hier mitm dicken Kloß im Hals weil mir die Rückfahrt nicht aus dem Kopf geht...



Falls du im Fluss landest, ist dir morgen ein eigener Trööt in den AB-News sicher(da war doch vor kurzem was).:m





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin grad am überlegen, ob meine Ruten vernünftig liegen.  Liegen alle relativ dicht am Rand weil ich glaube, dass die Zander am Rand langziehen könnten. Oder sollte ich lieber Richtung Mitte werfen? So viel tiefer als da wo die Ruten jetzt liegen ist es glaub ich nicht. Vielleicht 50 cm mehr.




Da hilft nur probieren. Immer wieder mal umsetzen den Köfi wenn nix geht.#6


----------



## Xianeli (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Wird schon schief gehen  

Vertrau auf dein Gespür :m Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ok mache ich. Habe gerade schonmal den Kopf abgeschnitten.

Und die Atmosphäre hier mit dem Mond ist schon echt richtig geil


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich lass die Pose jetzt mal über die Flachwasserzone treiben. Hatte gerade wieder nen Anfasser..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bisher ruhig. Aber ich habe mir gerade nochmal die Bestätigung vom 2.Vorsitzenden geholt. Es sind definitiv Zander in dem Gewässer und es werden auch regelmäßig welche nachgesetzt. Jetzt müssen die nur noch beißen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mach jetzt mal nur das Schwanzstück an den Haken.

Tut sich rein gar nichts, nicht mal nen Zupfer auf Wurm. Ich bin langsam am Ende mit meinem Latein. Das geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Das wird wieder ein Schneidertag, da kommt nix mehr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 12 pack ich ein. Nochmal schlag ich mir nicht die Nacht umme Ohren für nassing...


----------



## Xianeli (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht jeder Angeltag ist ein Fangtag. Hauptsache am Wasser und die Ruhe genossen. Paar Minuten hast du ja noch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist irgendwie nie Fangtag... Kann mir einer erzählen was er will, der Fischbestand ist dermaßen geschrumpft im Vergleich zu früher. Wenn genug Fisch da wäre würde wenigstens mal was zuppeln...

Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch einfach damit abfinden, dass die beste Zanderzeit und Aalzeit sowieso, einfach vorbei sind und mich mehr auf das Angeln am Tage mit Spinnrute konzentrieren. Ich will immer alles und nichts klappt so richtig. Nur den Fischen die Schuld zu geben haut wahrscheinlich auch nicht hin


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was soll da denn zuppeln nachts um die Jahreszeit?

Typische Zandergewässer sehen anders aus.
Kann mir einer erzählen was er will, aber die Zander darin kannste vermutlich an 2 Händen abzählen und sind vermutlich eher Satzzander.
Dafür spricht auch dein Anfasser auf Fisch, kurz aufgenommen und wieder ausgespuckt.
Nen Barsch pfeift sich das Ding einfach rein, der spuckt nicht mehr aus..egal ob Fisch oder Wurm.

Krebse werden dort vorhin sicher auch nicht gebissen haben an deinem Wurm, das waren eher Weißfische.
Wenn du nachts ewige Millimeter-Zuppelei auf Wurm hast, dann sind das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Krebse...dann hängt mitunter auch mal einer.
Tagsüber hat man das eher weniger, dafür Weißfische die gern mal am Wurm nagen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie gesagt, früher wurden hier ordentlich Zander gefangen und wenn regelmäßig besetzt wird,muss ja eigentlich was drin sein und auch Satzzander werden mal groß .  Wie sieht denn ein typisches Zandergewässer für dich aus?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das wichtigste ist harter Grund, dazu ne ordentliche dauerhafte Trübung.

Sobald da nen bissl Schlamm drin is (und danach sieht das Gewässer für mich halt aus), das Wasser klarer wird..isses vorbei mit Zander und Hecht übernimmt die Regie.

Wenn das Gewässer wie ne Badewanne is, ist loten nicht ganz unwichtig um die paar Löcher zu finden, die dann 20-50cm tiefer sein können....gerade jetzt, wo das Wasser sich abkühlt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne hast schon recht, ist schlammiger Grund. Aber ich denke halt nicht, dass mein Kollege mich anlügt was den Besatz angeht. Wasser ist im Sommer immer trübe, aber heut war es in der Tat deutlich klarer.

Jetzt der Drahtseilakt zurück...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es kann ja durchaus besetzt wurden sein.
Die Frage ist nur, ob sich dieser auch hält.

Hab hier in meiner Umgebung so einige Gewässer wo nachweislich mal "versehentlich" Zander reinkamen.
Natürliche Altgewässer mit z.T. sehr viel Schlamm und auch etlichen Unterständen wie Totholz, Seerosenfelder etc., vielen Bäumen ringsum die ordentlich Laub reinbringen (Schlammablagerung).
Typische Hechtgewässer halt, da hat der Zander gar keine Chance.
Karpfen und Schleie fühlt sich darin aber pudelwohl, Barsche oft nur kleinwüchsig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne hast schon recht und ergibt auch alles Sinn. Von daher zieh ich jetzt mal das Positive aus dem Abend und zwar wieder ein Stück schlauer geworden. Hätte ich da heute nicht geangelt und du mich belehrt, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich immernoch geglaubt. Dann ist und bleibt der Kanal wohl das einzige Zandergewässer für mich. 
Werd mich jetzt mehr auf Hecht konzentrieren. Was anderes beißt ja eh kaum in den kalten Monaten. 

Und verdammich, ich bin eben wieder fast steckengeblieben. Boah ich hasse dieses Gefühl, wenn die Räder durchdrehen und man in Richtung Fluss rutscht. Das hätte mir echt noch gefehlt. 1 mal bin ich letztens steckengeblieben, und dann noch 2mal fast. Mit heute sinds dann 4 mal fast... Ohne Allrad kann ich in an regnerischen Tagen hier kaum wo ohne Angst ans Wasser


----------



## thanatos (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Verdammt ist jetzt das Kleinzeug unberechenbar ,war ja heut klasse Wetter und da bin ich mit dem Winkelpicker los - Der Kahn ist schon an 
 Land - hab ein schönes Plätzchen am Auslauf eines See´s ,vorige Woche 
 mußte ich eine Rute rausnehmen weil die Plötzen Schlag auf Schlag gebissen haben - heute in 2 Stunden auf Mais,Made oder Laubwurm nicht ein Zupfer - dafür war es hinter mir auf den Winterroggen wie im Tierpark
 Gänse ,Kraniche und Rehe haben sich da den Bauch voll geschlagen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit Weißfisch ist es wie verhext, zumindest zu der kälteren Jahreszeit


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



thanatos schrieb:


> Verdammt ist jetzt das Kleinzeug unberechenbar ,war ja heut klasse Wetter und da bin ich mit dem Winkelpicker los -vorige Woche
> mußte ich eine Rute rausnehmen weil die Plötzen Schlag auf Schlag gebissen haben - heute in 2 Stunden auf Mais,Made oder Laubwurm nicht ein Zupfer


 
 Ouuhh, eine schlimme Nachricht.. bn in der gleichen Region unterwegs, und tatsächlich hab ich vorige Woche richtig gut Plötzen gefangen und wollt das morgen wiederholen.. auch ähnliche Stelle..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal gucken


----------



## ossi67 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schönes Eckchen zum Angeln haste da.

Würde mich mit Feederruten hinsetzen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe ich im Sommer gemacht, rein raus, rein, raus. Ist mehr Arbeit als angeln . Weißfischzeit ist selbst an diesem See erstmal vorbei.

Barsche wollen heut auch net so richtig. Paar Bisse aber keiner blieb hängen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

oder die Spinne auspacken ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was mach ich denn gerade?...

Man die Biester knallen mir immer aufs Schwänzchen des Gufis, Spinner wollen se nicht, Wobbler nicht...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das hier ist sowieso der allergeilste Platz. Da ist unten nen Plateau wo meine Rute liegt. Richtig eben und Platz, da habe ich damals meine ersten dicken Brassen aus diesem See gezogen. Und was sehe ich jetzt? Fahrräder, Bierkästen und nen alten Monitor im Wasser. Fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Versuch es doch mal mit einen kleineren Gummi und Haken, weicheres/schlankeres Gummi etc. wenn die immerwieder draufknallen und Du Fischkontakt hast, dann heißt es jetzt nur noch überlisten...
Mach dir Gedanken was Du machen kannst das die hängen bleiben...
Ich weiß ja nicht, was für klamoten Du dabei hast...


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was mach ich denn gerade?...



Mehr am Handy fummeln, als Angeln 
Fahr doch mal runter und genieße das Angeln und die viele Zeit, die du am Wasser verbringen kannst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich finds gut, wenn er zwischendurch immer berichtet..


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich finds gut, wenn er zwischendurch immer berichtet..


So wars auch nicht gemeint.

Find ich ja auch gut. Auf jeden Fall Live vom Wasser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Mehr am Handy fummeln, als Angeln
> Fahr doch mal runter und genieße das Angeln und die viele Zeit, die du am Wasser verbringen kannst.



Ist nicht wahr Hans  

Drillsucht: Das Gummi ist extrem weich und der Fisch sehr schlank. Die wollen heute nur spitz beißen. Auf kleinen Spinner oder Wobbler wollen sie nicht.. 

Danke Thomas.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich finds gut, wenn er zwischendurch immer berichtet..



Wohl eher zwischendurch Angeln |uhoh:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Wohl eher zwischendurch Angeln |uhoh:



Du Schnacker beweg dich lieber überhaupt erstmal ans Wasser 

Drillsucht: Ich denke mein Problem ist momentan auch, dass ich nicht viel Auswahl an Barschködern habe. Ich wollt halt erstmal schauen, wie die Gummis so laufen und hab deshalb auch nur die eine Farbe. Wenn die Barsche jetzt aber gerade diese Farbe nicht wollen, steh ich da. Ich werd mir von dieser Sorte Gufis mal noch 2,3 fängige Farben ordern. Denn das Laufverhalteb ist wirklich super. Sie fangen ja auch, aber wer weiß wie es mit einer anderen Farbe wäre. Ich bin ja noch in der Anfangsphase, was viele anscheinend immer wieder vergessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Du Schnacker beweg dich lieber überhaupt erstmal ans Wasser


Eben!!

 ich sitz im Büro und beneide Dich..


----------



## Xianeli (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Er berichtet Live vom Wasser. Dachte darum geht es in dem Thread  

Warum auch nicht wenn grad nicht so viel läuft


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich kann die Kritik schon verstehen. Aber man sollte halt still sein wenn man selbst nicht am Wasser ist.
Nimms nicht allzu persönlich Johnny


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben!!
> 
> ich sitz im Büro und beneide Dich..



Geld will verdient werden. Fleißiges Bienchen du 
Bin jetzt wieder am Auto. Morgen früh nehm ich nochmal den Kanal in Angriff, der schöne Barsch letztens hat mich heiß gemacht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eben!!
> 
> ich sitz im Büro und beneide Dich..


Wie wärs das büro nach draußen zu verlegen?  So mit Schirm, Chefsessel, Kaffee etc. Journalismus vor Ort...

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ja klar - bin am Mag fertig machen und hier nur zwischendurch schreiben zum ablenken - da gehn halt immer 1 - 2 Tage drauf..

Keine gute Idee das zum ablenken nach draussen zu verlegen (man sende mir  Sekretärinnen, ne Liege und ne Zapfanlage....)...


----------



## Virus87 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das hier ist sowieso der allergeilste Platz. Da ist unten nen Plateau wo meine Rute liegt. Richtig eben und Platz, da habe ich damals meine ersten dicken Brassen aus diesem See gezogen. Und was sehe ich jetzt? Fahrräder, Bierkästen und nen alten Monitor im Wasser. Fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein.



Gehört das dem Espelkamperverein oder Lübbecke?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Espelkamp, Bruchsee.


----------



## Virus87 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da gibt es ja einige kleine Weiher.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht. Eigentlich nur der Bruchsee und der Gabelweiher. Der Rest ist ja Aue. Aber an den Gabelweiher gehe ich nur, wenn ich Fahrräder, Mülltüten oder Gullideckel angeln will ODER mir die Ruhe von den ganzen Bratzen verderben lassen will... Also zur Zeit gar nicht. Damals habe ich da immer was gefangen, habe da sämtliche PBs aufgestellt. Hecht 82, Barsch 40 und bestimmt 10 Brassen in einer Nacht alle um die 1,5kg


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fehlt noch was

https://www.daringgourmet.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/dreamstime_xxl_19166056.jpg


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ja ich kann die Kritik schon verstehen. Aber man sollte halt still sein wenn man selbst nicht am Wasser ist.
> Nimms nicht allzu persönlich Johnny



Nö, passt schon violence :m

Ich kann im Moment nur live aus dem Garten Berichten !

5000 qm Garten machen sich nicht von alleine winterfest #t


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute war nicht nur angel, sondern auch Fangtag. Der erste biss seit Tagen brachte mir eine schöne Hechtdame von 97 cm und 8kg Gewicht.
Und nun sitze ich mit tiefer Schnittwunde im Krankenhaus. Dabei wäre ich lieber wieder auf dem Wasser.....

P. S. Hier könnte ihr Mitleid stehen. 

Grüsse aus Beeskow


----------



## fosiel (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibt's noch Fotos von der Hechtdame ... und der Schnittwunde?

Petri zum Fisch und Beileid zur Wunde, wenn es Dich tröstet ich saß letztes Jahr zur selben Zeit mit gebrochener Hand in diesem Krankenhaus ... wurde bestens versorgt.
Gute Besserung!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie kommts zu der Wunde? Beim Angeln passiert?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> man sende mir  Sekretärinnen, ne Liege und ne Zapfanlage.......



Kopfkino|rolleyes:q


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie kommts zu der Wunde? Beim Angeln passiert?



Wahrscheinlich mit der Hechtdame gekuschelt :q:q:q...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit ner 90er wärs ja ok, aber bei 97 wäre ich auch vorsichtig


----------



## Samtron (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe vorhin meinen ersten Erfthecht gefangen. 55 cm.
Das war aber eher ein Zufallsfang. Ich hatte nämlich nur ein Stück Brotteig an ein kleines Häkchen geknetet. Dafür interessierten sich jede Menge Kleine, was wohl den Hecht angelockt hat. Dieser wollte sich sicher ein kleines Fischchen schnappen und hat dann wahrscheinlich durch Zufall den Brotteig eingesaugt. 
Zum Glück saß der Haken mit dem 22er Vorfach ganz hinten im Mundwinkel, so dass er das Vorfach nicht zerschneiden konnte mit seinen Zähnen.
Der hat aber schon ganz schön rumgetobt und aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist er zwei mal.
Ein Foto hab ich dem Hecht erspart. Ich denke, jeder hier weiß, wie ein Hecht aussieht.
Das war seit Tagen der erste nennenswerte Fisch. Fertig mit Schneidern. #g

Gruß an alle


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch zum entschneidern - und das auf die eher aussergwöhnliche Tour!
Cool!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So da bin ich wieder. Das Angeljahr  2017 ist für mich zu Ende.

Zur Schnittwunde : ich war Nach dem. Mittagessen auf dem Weg zurück aufs Boot. Da wurde ich gebeten eine Gasflasche an einen katalytofen anzuschließen. Flasche angeschlossen, in den Ofen gestellt und beim Hand wieder wegnehmen an einem Blech geschnitten  das dort nicht hingehörte. Ende vom Lied: tiefe Schnittwunde und eine Strecksehne zu 2/3 durchtrennt.
ANGELN 2017 BEENDET!!!
Aber immerhin mit dieser feinen Dame
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323363&page=143
Sollte der link nicht gehen. In den Raubfischfängen 2017 ist der Fisch


----------



## ossi67 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Beste Genesungswünsche|wavey:


----------



## JottU (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Besserung, Trimmi!
Nutze jetzt auch mal noch das gute Wetter, und mach ein bisschen Strecke an der Spree. Mal sehen wie lang es sich hält, ab Mittag ist Regen angesagt.


----------



## Enorm (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Genesung!

Ich habe eben mein Schirm am Neckar aufgebaut und hoffe, dass trotz Regen sich noch ein Fisch an meine Köder traut.


----------



## Xianeli (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute Besserung. 

Etwas zur aufmunterung: aus eigener Erfahrung ( strecksehne des Mittelfingers komplett durchtrennt ) Kann ich dir sagen das es schneller heilt als man denkt. Hatte 4 Wochen eine Schiene und 3 Wochen Schonzeit. Das waren anglerisch super 3 Wochen. So viel Zeit hatte ich noch nie zum angeln ^^


----------



## bombe20 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Xianeli schrieb:


> So viel Zeit hatte ich noch nie zum angeln ^^


kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, bei deinem profilbild. 

von mir auch gute genesung und einen erholsamen krankenstand.


----------



## Xianeli (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, bei deinem profilbild.



Er war zu dem Zeitpunkt nichtmal 2 Wochen alt. Konnte ihm ja eh nicht die Brust geben |muahah: 

Jetzt ist Nummer 2 da und habe kaum noch Zeit. In (hoffentlich) 4,5 Jahren kann ich dann wieder mehr los. Inklusive Sohnemann der dann auch angeln darf.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder auf der Mefo Jagd.
Schon  das 5 Wurf bringt Fisch [emoji3].
Mini Mefo. Hihi.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

musst erst gucken ob Hering ;-))

Aber entschneidert! 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal andere Stelle probieren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Rudi ... Ich drück dir die Daumen. Schöne fette Quappe ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ma schauen, ist für mich noch ne neue Ecke an der ich aber letztes Jahr schonmal probieren wollte.
Letztes Mal andre Ecke haben mich nur die Gründlinge geärgert.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Spinnfischen ist nicht möglich bei mir gerade. Zu kalt. 5 Grad und der Wind pfeift über den Kanal. Hände vollkommen taub...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sieht quappig aus, wie bei Franz:

[youtube1]K28gnoD7gPo[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K28gnoD7gPo


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zielfisch da, aber verdammt lütt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wenn das ne normale Wurmdose ist, ist das Grundelformat ;-) 
Dennoch:
Zielfisch!!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht auch noch kleiner..heute nur babyformat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber geiles Bild!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sind einfach wunderschöne Fische.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Absolut!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So einer wär bestimmt richtig toll fürs Aquarium, wenn man die denn mitnehmen dürfte


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Selbst wenn ich dürfte würde ich im Traum nicht dran denken, mir die in ein Aquarium zu setzen. Die gehören in den Fluss.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Rudi ... auch wenn es nur kleine sind.
Ich wäre schon froh mal überhaupt hier eine Quappe zu erwischen, aber das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich würds dir allemal gönnen, daß du irgendwann vielleicht nochmal eine fängst. 

Kurz nach 8 eingepackt, kam nüscht mehr. Beste Zeit wie immer von 5-7.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker kann dafür Aale...


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja, zwei hab ich ja schon mal gefangen. Eine vor 10 Jahren in Schweden und eine hier auf einem See, das ist aber schon über 40 Jahre her. Selbst die Fischer haben keine mehr in den Netzen. Die letzten 2 Jahre hab ich es ja noch versucht, aber ich hab es jetzt aufgegeben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Naja, zwei hab ich ja schon mal gefangen. Eine vor 10 Jahren in Schweden und eine hier auf einem See, das ist aber schon über 40 Jahre her. Selbst die Fischer haben keine mehr in den Netzen. Die letzten 2 Jahre hab ich es ja noch versucht, aber ich hab es jetzt aufgegeben.



Rufe einfach mal bei eurem Landesverband an, ob die wissen, ob und wenn ja in welchen Flüssen bei euch Quappen verbandseitig besetzt wurden/werden. Da liefen in den vergangenen Jahren bei uns in Bayern recht große Programme. Hier in Mittelfranken wurden z.B. Aisch und Zenn mit 10cm großen Setzlingen besetzt. Dieses Jahr gab es 80% Förderung für Barben und Nasen.


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal dahinter klemmen.


----------



## geomas (7. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ zokker: aus dern „Größter-Fisch”-Meldungen des LAV geht je etwas hervor. Peene und Warnow werden da genannt, nur als Beispiel. Und wenn man etwas im www sucht, findet man auch den einen oder anderen Hinweis.

Ich selbst hab noch nie ne Quappe gefangen, es auch noch nie versucht. Bin eben ne Frostbeule mit zwei langen dünnen Beinen dran...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



geomas schrieb:


> Bin eben ne Frostbeule mit zwei langen dünnen Beinen dran...


schick mal Bild ;-)


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hier in Mittelfranken wurden z.B. Aisch und Zenn mit 10cm großen Setzlingen besetzt. Dieses Jahr gab es 80% Förderung für Barben und Nasen.



Hallo,

wir haben vor kurzem Quappen besetzt, der Zuschuss hätte 30 Prozent betragen und wenn wir das Mindestmaß auf 45 cm erhöhen (derzeit ist es 30 cm) bekommen wir 60 Prozent - also nächstes Jahr hat die Quappe bei uns 45 cm Mindestmaß.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> schick mal Bild ;-)


ach nö.....................er hat wohl mit dem Storch gepokert und die Beine gewonnen!

Petri Heil................Bimmelrudi,
ich bin Samstag dran mit angeln auf Plattfisch im HH Hafen

|wavey:


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch beim Quappeln an der Donau, aber bisher wie verhext konnte diese Saison noch keine fangen. Bin fast ein wenig neidisch auf Bimmelrudi ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bimmelrudi ist quasi der Quappenzokker - für mich allerweltsangler sehr beeindruckend was veide regelmäßig abliefern


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit 27cm noch zu klein, durfte wieder schwimmen mit nem Gruß an die Mama
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri

haben die kleinen auch schon den bartel ...?...wie der dorsch:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haben sie von kleinauf

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mensch Rudi, Du bist aber auch ein zäh/harter Hund!!
Jeden Abend raus!
Respekt!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jeden Abend kann ich auch nich, ab morgen steh ich wieder am Herd den Rest der Woche.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6#6#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Rudi. Jetzt müssen sie nur noch etwas größer werden#6.



zokker schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, werde mich mal dahinter klemmen.



Hab mich mal informiert - in meiner Gegend kein Quappenbesatzt. Grund: Gefährdung von Meerforellen- und Lachsprojekten.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri Rudi#6


----------



## fosiel (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fisch ist Fisch... Petri!

Ick wees schon garnet mehr wie Fisch aussieht [emoji52]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs. |wavey:

Kam leider nix mehr, war halb 9 schon wieder daheim.
Länger ausharren macht hier an der Ohre einfach keinen Sinn, Beißzeit ist fast immer gegen 7 schlagartig aus.
Ist aber dennoch ne schöne kurzweilige Angelei (2-3h) ohne viel Klimbims mitzuschleppen.
Die Fische, auch wenn sie sehr klein sind, bringen jede Kälte zum Erwärmen...einfach wunderschöne Tiere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und nach der Arbeitswoche wieder raus?


----------



## Jose (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wie schmecken quappen eigentlich?


----------



## Welpi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> wie schmecken quappen eigentlich?


Geräuchert und gebraten (scho probiert) sind sie lecker...man merkt ihnen das dorschartige an, find ich..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und nach der Arbeitswoche wieder raus?



Jenachdem wie lang die Arbeitswoche wird...kann auch mal 10 Tage oder länger dauern, kennst das ja sicherlich selber.

Dann fahr ich aber auch raus, einfach um abzuschalten und wieder aufzutanken. Wenns dabei noch Fisch gibt, umso besser.
Wetter ist mir dabei ziemlich wurscht, außer es jaucht in Strömen mit Orkanböen. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Topp!!!


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt geht's bei mir auch langsam los 44 und 42 cm


----------



## ado (9. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten vor zwei Tagen nochmal eine 62er - jetzt warte ich auf den Temperatursturz und bin gespannt ob sie dann noch besser laufen die Rutten 

Super Saison bisher und bis auf eine 40er bisher nur 50+ Fische - und bisher war es auch echt noch "warm"


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tolle Fische..Petri euch beiden.
Von solchen Größen muss ich hier leider eher träumen, hatte vor 3 Jahren mal eine hier mit 57cm (gefangen mit der 5m Stippe :g), das war aber schon nen absoluter Ausnahmefisch.
Bei ner 40er würd ich mir schon nen Ast ab feiern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das läuft ja mit den Quappen - Glückwunsch an die Fänger!!


----------



## bombe20 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sorry für ot. ich bin mir aber sicher, dass hier auch jäger mitlesen oder leute die das wissen und ein besseres forum habe ich nicht gefunden:
ich habe in jüngster der vergangenheit auf meiner raubfischpirsch futterplätze für wild gefunden, mit hochstand in der nähe und mindestens einem baum, wo sich die schweine dran schuffeln. diese bäume waren mit einer schwarzen zubstanz beschmiert (?), die nach patina aus dem räucherofen riecht. wofür ist das da bzw. woher kommt das?


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> sorry für ot. ich bin mir aber sicher, dass hier auch jäger mitlesen oder leute die das wissen und ein besseres forum habe ich nicht gefunden:
> ich habe in jüngster der vergangenheit auf meiner raubfischpirsch futterplätze für wild gefunden, mit hochstand in der nähe und mindestens einem baum, wo sich die schweine dran schuffeln. diese bäume waren mit einer schwarzen zubstanz beschmiert (?), die nach patina aus dem räucherofen riecht. wofür ist das da bzw. woher kommt das?



Ich mutmaße einfach mal, hab mit dem jagdlichen nicht die ahnung.
Ich geh aber davon aus, dass das Z-Bäume (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-Baum) sind und die Viecher mit der Substanz vergrämt werden sollen, damit die "wertvollen" Bäume nicht beschädigt werden.
Wild is da ja mitunter relativ rabiat im Umgang mit Wertholz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, Jean - umgekehrt, Lockmittel beim beschriebenen Geschmack/Verhalten:
http://shop.sevenoaks-gmbh.de/phero...-2-5-liter?sPartner=google?&ordernumber=70100

Dazu noch der rote Mond und dann gibts Braten...........


----------



## shafty262 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mutmaße einfach mal, hab mit dem jagdlichen nicht die ahnung.
> Ich geh aber davon aus, dass das Z-Bäume (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Z-Baum) sind und die Viecher mit der Substanz vergrämt werden sollen, damit die "wertvollen" Bäume nicht beschädigt werden.
> Wild is da ja mitunter relativ rabiat im Umgang mit Wertholz


Das an den Bäumen ist Buchenholzteer. Das was er da entdeckt hat nennt sich Kirrung. Hier werden simpel ausgedrückt Schweine an den Platz gewöhnt/gelockt um die dann ins Absehen zu kriegen[emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne, Jean - umgekehrt, Lockmittel beim beschriebenen Geschmack/Verhalten



Um die Viecher von anderen Z-Bäumen wegzuhalten. Sag ich doch  :m:m:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jepp, so isses, s.o.


----------



## bombe20 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich danke. ich konnte mir keinen reim darauf machen außer, dass die schweine gemäß ihrer zeitnahen bestimmung parfümiert werden.

sorry für ot und jetzt bitte weiter mit den quappen.

(z-bäume. wieder was gelernt...)


----------



## Bener (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin letzt mal im Askari rumgeschlichen. Da steht das Zeugs (Buchenholzteer) palettenweise in Kanistern rum... Scheint wohl gut zu laufen das Zeugs...


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn mich da jemand gesehn hat werd ich gelyncht :m


----------



## WoifeBGH (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Refo als Köder????? 

Gesendet von meinem VTR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...ein "Edelfisch" als Köder??!!! nenenee


----------



## Nordan (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Refos benutzen die Welsangler bei uns auch, wenn die zum Forellenangeln besetzt wurden. Funzt super!


----------



## Trollwut (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Is eher auf Hecht gedacht. Heut erst wieder 2x gesehn wie besetzten Burschen regelrecht an der Oberfläche zerissen worden sin.
Und wenn nix geht kann man die immernoch essen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und wenn Du sie lebend nimmst, ist die Ausrede zum frischhalten fürs essen ;-)))


----------



## unloved (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie haste denn die angeködert? Kann man leider nicht erkennen

edit: ein Drilling hinten und vorne? auf Grund oder Pose?


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



unloved schrieb:


> Wie haste denn die angeködert? Kann man leider nicht erkennen
> 
> edit: ein Drilling hinten und vorne? auf Grund oder Pose?


Einen größeren Drilling an der Schwanzwurzel durchs Rückgrat, einen kleineren in der Flanke mittig.
Der Forelle dann ne Pilotkugel ins Maul geschoben um n weng Auftrieb zu haben und mit nem 100g Durchlaufblei gefischt.
Da kam die 3lbs Kaprfenrute beim werfen schon ganz schön ins schwitzen :m:m


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam kein Kontakt.
Weder auf der Kaprfen- noch auf der Forellenrute^^
Aber wenigstens rechtzeitig abgebaut bevor der Regen sich in Schnee gewandelt hat.


----------



## Welpi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens rechtzeitig abgebaut bevor der Regen sich in Schnee gewandelt hat.



Ah, bei euch ist der im Moment [emoji6]....bei uns sind bis Di Früh 20-40 cm angesagt [emoji32]


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Welpi schrieb:


> Ah, bei euch ist der im Moment [emoji6]....bei uns sind bis Di Früh 20-40 cm angesagt [emoji32]



Besser unter der Woche als am Wochenende. Hat quasi von Freitag bis jetzt durchgeregnet.
Hab gestern auch komplett im regen aufgebaut, versucht Köfis zu kriegen, mich schnellstmöglich ins Zelt verkrümmelt und heut im regen abgebaut. Wie sollt es anders sein, ab morgen wieder trocken #q


----------



## Welpi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> BHab gestern auch komplett im regen aufgebaut, versucht Köfis zu kriegen, mich schnellstmöglich ins Zelt verkrümmelt und heut im regen abgebaut.



Respekt...hier pissts seit zwei Tagen bei gut einstelliger Temperatur, ab heute Abend solls in Schnee übergehen...bei dem Wetter geh iich net vor die Tür...geschweige denn ins Zelt [emoji13]


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schnee noch nicht bei uns - nur Regen..


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Welpi schrieb:


> geschweige denn ins Zelt [emoji13]



Du musst das anders sehen:
Wann kommt es denn mal vor, dass beim Angeln das Schlimmste sein kann, dass ein Fisch beißt? :m:m


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grüße an alle die auf der Couch sitzen 

[youtube1]ggDsMY7uNh8[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/ggDsMY7uNh8


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ungemütlich..


----------



## Kochtopf (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war heute morgen mit dem Hund draussen und habe daraufhin entschieden auszuschlafen. Also wieder eingemummelt und ein paar Stunden geratzt. Wach geworden, gefrühstückt, wieder mit dem Hund raus und entschieden, dass ein Sonntag mit Frau, Baby und Hund auf der Couch mit King Of Queens auf Amazon Prime einem Ansitz vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## Welpi (12. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Du musst das anders sehen:
> Wann kommt es denn mal vor, dass beim Angeln das Schlimmste sein kann, dass ein Fisch beißt? :m:m



Geb ich Dir scho recht....aber bei kaltem Regen abbauen, das ganze nasse Gerödel dann ins Auto, anschliessend in den Keller und noch soweit auseinanderrupfen, dass es trocknen kann....da geht bei mir der innere Schweinehund dann lieber in die Couchkuhle [emoji56]


----------



## Tobias85 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mangels Tageslicht am Gewässer heute mal live aus der Küche 

Bei mir gab's ein paar bessere vermeintliche Rotaugen auf Wurm in der Dämmerung. Zuhause wurde dann aber klar, dass es garkeine Rotaugen sind, es sind tatsächlich Hasel! Neben vielen Döbeln kommen die in dem Bach auch vor, aber in der Größe kam mir bisher noch keiner unter - oder ich hab sie bisher auch für Rotaugen gehalten. [emoji6]

Ich denke mit drei schönen Haseln von über 25cm aus so einem kleinen Wiesenbach kann ich vollkommen zufrieden sein - und geschmeckt hat's obendrein auchnoch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Aue oder Gehle?  Muss auch nochmal los. Die haben übrigens Quappen in den MLK gekippt...vielleicht bekomm ichs jetzt endlich mal hin...


----------



## phirania (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh man da sieht es bei euch echt übel aus mit dem Wetter..
Also hier ist es noch im zweistelligen Bereich und gutes Fangwetter.


----------



## Tobias85 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Petri. Aue oder Gehle?  Muss auch nochmal los. Die haben übrigens Quappen in den MLK gekippt...vielleicht bekomm ichs jetzt endlich mal hin...



Na ob das genug waren, dass du gleich eine erwischst? Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen! 

Danke, war in der Gehle, direkt im Düker. Den beangel ich jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren - immer wieder für ne Überraschung gut.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Na ob das genug waren, dass du gleich eine erwischst? Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen!
> 
> Danke, war in der Gehle, direkt im Düker. Den beangel ich jetzt seit fast 20 Jahren - immer wieder für ne Überraschung gut.



Danke  Ja kenn ich auch gut. Da hatte ich letztes Jahr einige große Barsche....waren auch im Vereinsmagazin


----------



## Tobias85 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Danke  Ja kenn ich auch gut. Da hatte ich letztes Jahr einige große Barsche....waren auch im Vereinsmagazin



Das ist ne schöne Strecke, die du da gefangen hast.  Sind da Ü30 mit dabei?

Warst du dieses Jahr zum Forellenstart auch am Düker, mit nem Kumpel? Gegen Mittag/früher Nachmittag auf der Zulauf-Seite? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Das ist ne schöne Strecke, die du da gefangen hast.  Sind da Ü30 mit dabei?
> 
> Warst du dieses Jahr zum Forellenstart auch am Düker, mit nem Kumpel? Gegen Mittag/früher Nachmittag auf der Zulauf-Seite? |kopfkrat



Ja, waren auch einige dabei wo nicht mehr so viel zu 40 gefehlt hätte. Bis auf einige Fische waren die alle ü 30 (waren nicht alle auf Foto) Eigentlich nicht so besonders, für einen Minibach aber schon etwas. Forellenstart ist bei mir immer an der Aue, nicht Gehle.


----------



## Tobias85 (16. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ja, waren auch einige dabei wo nicht mehr so viel zu 40 gefehlt hätte. Bis auf einige Fische waren die alle ü 30 (waren nicht alle auf Foto) Eigentlich nicht so besonders, für einen Minibach aber schon etwas. Forellenstart ist bei mir immer an der Aue, nicht Gehle.



Achso, dachte wir hätten uns da schon kennengelernt. Soviele scheinen die Gehle ja nicht zu beangeln.

Dickes Petri zu den Barschen! Aber lass mir auch noch welche drin...


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erste Nachts Zander. 62cm. Auf Gumifisch 

Acha und wobbler Nachts ist überbewertet.[emoji23]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf..schei* Wetter, jawoll
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wochenende? Quappen ärgern ? ;-)))
Frei mich auf geile Bilder und wünsch Dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 9 Tagen durchmaloche mußte ich einfach mal raus. Bisher wars ruhig, außer bissl Weißfisch-Geplänkel...klart leider auf, unschön

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

DAnn umso mehr viel Glück!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schonmal entschneidert
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

na siehste - mein Wunsch hat gewirkt - weiter so!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam nüscht mehr, um 9 bin ich abgedampft.
Schwäbische Sparflamme heute :q


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es ist soooo ruhig am NOK. Und die Fische sind auch da.
Ca. 57 cm. Gewaltige Tok.
[emoji38]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Zander

Was n das fürn seltsamer Köder ?
Sieht zumindest auf dem Bild seltsam aus.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

15cm Gufi.[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 15cm Gufi.


ist da ein zusätzliches blei?


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur Jigkopf 14gr.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nur Jigkopf 14gr.


Was ist die dunklere der beiden Kugeln?

sorry. sehe gerade auf dem zanderbild, dass dein gummifisch sogar zwei gummiknubbel hat. auf der nahaufnahme sieht es so aus, als wäre da was eingeprägt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## ulli1958m (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht aus wie Augen am/vom Gummifisch 

Auf dem Zanderfoto gut zu erkennen mein ich

#h


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine kleine Armee. [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal gucken. Vllt klappt es mit einem Zander. Einen Fehlbiss hatte ich eben schon.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und gutes Wetter


----------



## Franz_16 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da isser [emoji1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wäcki (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Franz#6

Da fährt er an Stausee und sagt nix. Hätte ich nen halben Tag Urlaub geopfert:q


----------



## hecht99 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Franz!!!

48er Standartfisch? Aber die Bissfrequenz scheint ja am Stau dieses Jahr wieder zu passen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

dann komm ich näxtes Jahr wieder mal mit, wenn die gewachsen sind ;-)))


----------



## hecht99 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vor 10 Jahren als noch Unmengen Schmetterlingsgroße Brachsen im Stau waren ist das gefühlt mit dem Wachsen schneller gegangen. Die Durchschnittsgröße ist nämlich seit 3 Jahren annähernd die gleiche


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Meine kleine Armee. [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was sind das für Augen?
Dir scheinen sie ja was zu bringen, wenn Du die überall ranbaust?


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne ne, die gib schon fertig zu kaufen. Kleinere Version mit Jigkopf 21/28 Gramm als Grundeln vorgeführt war im Sommer der Hammer. Und jetzt weil ich Nachts mit n Wobbler kein gluck hatte kam der großere Kollege ins Spiel. Und der bringt Fisch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal fette Quappen.
---------------
Petri Franz zum Zetti


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sieht quappig aus ;-))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ordentlich Betrieb hier..insgesamt 5 Angler hier.
Probiere heut ne andre Stelle, viel Treibgut machts nicht ganz einfach.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Strömung und trübes Wasser soll ja aber helfen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ne ne, die gib schon fertig zu kaufen. Kleinere Version mit Jigkopf 21/28 Gramm als Grundeln vorgeführt war im Sommer der Hammer. Und jetzt weil ich Nachts mit n Wobbler kein gluck hatte kam der großere Kollege ins Spiel. Und der bringt Fisch


dannggee..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entschneidert
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Quappenkönig schlägt wieder zu - KLASSE!!!!


----------



## Kochtopf (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Quappenkönig schlägt wieder zu - KLASSE!!!!



Ich mag die Bezeichnung Winter- bzw Quappenzokker


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, nur an der Größe muß ich noch bissl feilen

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das wird - Du verdienst Dirs ja durch harten Einsatz!!


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. Irgendwann kommt die dicke.
Voll gut abgelichtet. Schön


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder auf der Couch..kam nüscht mehr.

Muss wohl mal wieder Sardinen auspacken


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

als Köder oder als Snack?
;-)))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht auch beides....ich sollte dann nur vorher Abendbrot essen, sonst wird das nix mehr mit Köder :q


----------



## zokker (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen was die Hechte sagen.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drück die daumen zokker. 

Wie angelst du auf Hecht? Mit Köderfisch oder Spinnfischen?


----------



## zokker (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.


----------



## Sport_fischer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Zokker, ich muss auch dringend mal wieder los!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Umgestellt zokker? Aale vorbei dieses Jahr??


----------



## Vanner (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, neues Boot oder wie? Hol was raus.


----------



## zokker (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Nachläufer bis jetzt. Scheiss Sonne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vanner schrieb:


> Zokker, neues Boot oder wie? Hol was raus.


Echt?
ist mir aufgefallen...
Neues, zokker??


----------



## Sport_fischer (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht deutlich größer aus!


----------



## zokker (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neues, zokker??



Nein, ist von meinem Kumpel. Wäre mir zu groß. 

Nix zu machen heute. Schleppen langsam rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da siehste aber mal, wie die Jungs aufpassen ;-)


----------



## zokker (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schleichwerbung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

;-)))))))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker schneidert *kreuzchenimkalendermach*


----------



## zokker (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Herrlichen ... Muss nicht immer was beißen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei dem Panorama keineswegs


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zokker schneidert *kreuzchenimkalendermach*


nur, weil er nicht aalt.....


----------



## geomas (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Herrlichen ... Muss nicht immer was beißen.
> ...



Sehr schöne Bilder! 

Und gutes Motto oder Fazit: Bereut hab ich noch keinen Angeltrip, egal, ob ich als Schneider oder mit Fisch heimgekehrt bin...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



geomas schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder!
> 
> Und gutes Motto oder Fazit: Bereut hab ich noch keinen Angeltrip, egal, ob ich als Schneider oder mit Fisch heimgekehrt bin...


#6#6#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jawoll ja..endlich mal was maßiges
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bimmelrudi
ich habe mich schon bei einem deiner letzten bilder gewundert: benutzt du geflecht als vorfachmaterial oder täuscht das auf den bildern? und was ist dieses transparente plasteding, was man rechts im bild sieht.

petri übrigens!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch, Rudi!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bestimmt ne Art Spirolino. Könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen, weils direkt vorm Vorfach hängt.


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist wohl ein knicklicht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Direkt vorm Vorfach...
Wäre sehr seltsam die Montage...


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja. Keine ahnung vom quappenangeln?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne, du aber anscheinend 
Rudi wird bestimmt bald auflösen


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jup [emoji14]
Bestimmt [emoji16]


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

In der regel hat man eim quappenfischen etwas leuchtendes auf dem vorfach. Ob es nun perlen/knicklichter oder batteriebetriebene lichter sind, ist egal.
Ich nehm jeweils alte knicklichter und perlen, dazu noch ein selbstleuchtend-lackiertes blei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @bimmelrudi
> ich habe mich schon bei einem deiner letzten bilder gewundert: benutzt du geflecht als vorfachmaterial oder täuscht das auf den bildern? und was ist dieses transparente plasteding, was man rechts im bild sieht.
> 
> petri übrigens!


Richtig, ich hab Geflecht als Vorfach...sehr kurz gehalten und sehr große Haken.

Dieses kleine Plastedingens etwa 10cm vorm Haken auf dem Vorfach ist nen Knicklicht von gestern.

Quappen sind mit Dorschen verwandt und reagieren genauso auf Licht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaunty_irl (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier eine mögliche quappenmontage. Geeignet zum zocken und grundfischen.


----------



## bombe20 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ok, dank an euch. bisher sind wir auf quappen immer mit 0815-grundmontage gegangen. man lernt nie aus...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nehme auch nur 0815-Grundmontagen. 
Hindert mich ja nicht daran, nen altes Knicki aufs Vorfach zu setzen.
Schließlich liegt denen ja nen Schlauch immer bei, einfach in 2 Stücke geschnitten, aufs Vorfach damit und Knicki rein.

Ob das jetzt letztlich wirklich mehr bringt kann ich schlecht beurteilen, dafür hab ich nicht genügend Bisse insgesamt.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Winterzokker schrieb:


> Ob das jetzt letztlich wirklich mehr bringt kann ich schlecht beurteilen, dafür hab ich nicht genügend Bisse insgesamt.



Ach komm jetzt kokettierst du


----------



## yukonjack (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Au man, die Einen haben Angst das ein Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze eine Scheuchwirkung haben könnte, die Anderen bamseln sich so ein Ding fast an den Haken. Komische Angelwelt.


----------



## phirania (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Knicklicht auf dem Vorfach auf cirka 40 cm länge geht auch gut auf Zander an der Grundmontage am Kanal...


----------



## JottU (23. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da stellt sich mir zwangsläufig die Frage ob auch schon was anderes, ausser Quappen, auf so eine Knicklichtmontage gebissen hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ach komm jetzt kokettierst du


Ne das mein ich schon ernst.
Wenn ich jetzt an einem Abend mehrere Bisse hätte und die nur auf eine bestimmte Montage oder Köder kommen, dann könnte man ja davon ausgehen das es was bewirkt. Oder an der Stelle ist halt nen Nest.
Hatte ich so aber noch nie, entweder es sind sehr wenige Bisse oder sie verteilen sich auf beide Ruten mit unterschiedlichem Angebot.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHawk (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben... Im Salzwasser auf Leng und Lumb absoluter Standard...also warum nicht auch auf Quappen.

Das mit den anderen Fischen würde mich allerdings auch interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht mal nen eigenen Thread aufmachen mit den erfolgreichsten Quappenmontagen?

Fänd ich gute Idee..


----------



## bombe20 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich hatte noch gelernt, dass das benutzen von künstlichen lichtquellen zu den unzulässigen methoden zählt und daher verboten ist. diesen passus finde ich nicht mehr in der fischereiordnung von sachsen-anhalt. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Lajos1 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich hatte noch gelernt, dass das benutzen von künstlichen lichtquellen zu den unzulässigen methoden zählt und daher verboten ist. diesen passus finde ich nicht mehr in der fischereiordnung von sachsen-anhalt. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Hallo,

war bei uns in Bayern auch so. Wurde vor so ca. 12 Jahren abgeschafft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## wäcki (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schau ma mal


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ran an den Fisch ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schicke Rollen/Ruten Kombi.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wehr ist komplett runter, ma guggn...erstmal nen Käffchen





Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

da MUSS was gehen bei der Strömung!


----------



## phirania (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD7rWP4rttc
Ihr könnt,wir dürfen nicht:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Quappenrudi wieder on Tour. Nice und petri 
Morgen früh endlich mal wieder ans Wasser. Hoffentlich geht auf der Stippe was, is mir beinahe lieber als n Hecht . Köfis müssen her|uhoh:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da MUSS was gehen bei der Strömung!



Dachte ich auch...blieb aber ne Nullnummer. 
Nichtmal nen Zupfer gehabt, weder auf Tauwurm, Dendro, Sardelle (inkl. kleingehackte im Futterkorb) oder Innereien.

Nö, die wollten heute einfach nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch...blieb aber ne Nullnummer.
> Nichtmal nen Zupfer gehabt, weder auf Tauwurm, Dendro, Sardelle (inkl. kleingehackte im Futterkorb) oder Innereien.
> 
> Nö, die wollten heute einfach nicht.


Da siehste wieder:
NIE beim Angeln etwas als grundsätzlich oder selbstverständlich voraussetzen!

Hauptsache hattest dennoch tollen Angeltag


----------



## bombe20 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bimmelrudi
ich habe hier einige stellen an denen ich auch schon quappen gefangen habe, allerdings ohne zusatzbeleuchtung und mit gekauftem standardvorfach. ich habe mich heute ein wenig belesen, die empfehlungen gehen aber weit auseinander. daher hätte ich noch ein paar kurze fragen zu deiner montage:
1. warum benutzt du geflecht als vorfach?
2. welchen vorteil bietet ein kurzes vorfach gegenüber den 50 oder 70cm kaufvorfächern?
3. in welcher ungefähren länge fertigst du dein vorfach?
3. kann ich auch ein frisches knicklicht als lockmittel benutzen oder scheucht dieses wieder zu sehr?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @bimmelrudi
> ich habe hier einige stellen an denen ich auch schon quappen gefangen habe, allerdings ohne zusatzbeleuchtung und mit gekauftem standardvorfach. ich habe mich heute ein wenig belesen, die empfehlungen gehen aber weit auseinander. daher hätte ich noch ein paar kurze fragen zu deiner montage:
> 1. warum benutzt du geflecht als vorfach?
> 2. welchen vorteil bietet ein kurzes vorfach gegenüber den 50 oder 70cm kaufvorfächern?
> ...



Ich versuchs mal aufzuschlüsseln.
Vorab muß ich aber sagen, es ist in erster Linie abhängig vom Gewässer und den Gegebenheiten warum ich es so und so mache.

zu 1.) Es gibt nur einen Grund warum ich als Vorfach Geflecht nehme...und der hat 2 Scheren und viele Beine. |uhoh:
Mit Mono hab ich in der Vergangenheit sehr oft abgeknipste Vorfächer gehabt, sehe das auch öfter bei anderen. Daher nehme ich da nur noch sehr starkes Geflecht (30lbs), das wird nicht mehr durchgeknipst. Stahl ginge natürlich auch, ist mir allerdings zu steif.

zu 2.) Quappen sind keine Fische, die derbe den Biss anzeigen, also ordentlich Rutenwackeln und starkes Geklingel kommt da eher selten vor. In der Regel sind die Bisse sehr hippelig und manchmal auch kaum mitzukriegen.
Mit einem kurzen Vorfach läuft sie etwas schneller gegen das Blei und zeigt mir den Biss dadurch besser an.
Ein längeres Vorfach kann bei stärkerer Strömung auch gern mal vom Grund weg und hin und her pendeln. Bis ich da den eher zaghaften Biss dann mitkriege, hat die Quappe schon tiefer geschluckt.
Meistens liegt sie dann einfach nur noch rum und zeigt auch nix mehr an.
Da die Quappen hier eher kleinwüchsig sind, möchte ich sie nicht unnötig weiter verletzen durch irgendwelche OP-Versuche. Daher auch der recht große langschenklige Haken, den krieg ich immer noch gegriffen ohne Hilfsmittel.

zu 3.) Im Schnitt sind meine Vorfächer etwa 30cm lang.

zu 4.) Ob jetzt ein neues Knicklicht zuviel Scheuchwirkung hat kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht beurteilen, denn dafür müßte ich pro Ansitz einfach mal mehr Bisse haben um es beurteilen zu können.
Ich mache es aber meist so, falls ich mal kein älteres vom Vortag mehr habe, das ich dann ein türkisfarbenes nehme oder auch mal ein rotes. Die sind in der Leuchtkraft doch deutlich geringer.
Zumindest hab ich dabei ein besseres Gefühl wie mit frischen grünen.


----------



## geomas (25. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

^ Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## bombe20 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

super, vielen dank!
das mit dem geflechtvorfach leuchtet jetzt auch ein. krabben hatte ich hier auch schon am vorfach hängen, bisher aber noch keinen schnurkapper.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal aufzuschlüsseln.
> Vorab muß ich aber sagen, es ist in erster Linie abhängig vom Gewässer und den Gegebenheiten warum ich es so und so mache.
> 
> zu 1.) Es gibt nur einen Grund warum ich als Vorfach Geflecht nehme...und der hat 2 Scheren und viele Beine. |uhoh:
> ...



Super beschrieben - der Mann vom (Quappen)Fach!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich will einen Barsch. Es ist Sau kalt. Erster Spot war nix. Jetzt fahr ich zum Nächsten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bist also losgekomen - Super!!

Jetzt noch PB!!

Ran!


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön ist's hier ja schon. Aber ich habe noch nicht mal einen Fisch gesehen , geschweige denn gefangen [emoji1] 

Ein Spot noch. Dann Feierabend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kunscht oder Wurm???


----------



## fishhawk (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,



> Schön ist's hier ja schon.



Der Ausblick vielleicht schon. 

Ich persönlich finde allerdings betonierte Ufer oder Steinschüttungen nicht besonders attraktiv.

Trotzdem danke für die Bilder.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Franz,

die Gegend bei Mariaort?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Stulle (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich will einen Barsch. Es ist Sau kalt. Erster Spot war nix. Jetzt fahr ich zum Nächsten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier ist es kalt und windig, barsch auf Kofi kann ich wohl vergessen [emoji848]


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Thomas9904
Habe sowohl mit Gummi, Spinner als auch mit Tauwurm am Dropshot geangelt. 
Diverse Strömungskanten, Hafeneinfahrten, Flusseinläufe, Altwässer usw. 

Zunächst alles mal mit dem Spinner abgeworfen, dann mit Gummi und am Ende noch in Millimeter-Arbeit mit dem Tauwurm am DS die ganz heißen Stellen beackert. Ergebnis: Kein einziger Kontakt. Ernüchternd. 

@Lajos1
ja, grob die Ecke  

@Stulle
Ich drücke die Daumen, hab jetzt Feierabend gemacht und verbringe den restlichen Tag im Warmen :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute auch 4 Stunen mit Kunstköder. Blinker, Wobbler, Spinner, GuFi nix. Ich hatte einen Biss. Das war wahrscheinlich nen Barsch. Sonst wie bei Franz absolut tote Hose...Und 5° Kalt..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Anlauf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

sieht gut aus, Bimmelrudi #6 Da geht bestimmt was


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rudi quappt wieder - Ran!!


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Cool.
Rudi und Franz beleben den Thread hier bei kalten Temperaturen. 
Viel Erfolg Bimmelrudi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Momentan geht erstmal nur Treibgut ohne Ende, was mir die Montagen verdriftet.
Ma guggn, lange mach ich heut nich.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix nada niente..egal, Couch ist auch schön :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

welcome back!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da ich ja gestern beim Stippen auch geschneidert habe, bzw die Strömung im Fluss so heftig war, dass es keinen Sinn gemacht hat und auch nix biss, versuche ich es am Wochenende im See nochmal mit Picker und Futterkorb. Ich denke der Fisch steht inzwischen einfach weiter draußen im See wo man mit Pose nicht hinkommt. So erhoffe ich mir noch ein paar Weißfische. Mal gucken...


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@violentfalcon: hast du mal versucht mit Lutscherpose zu stippen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vincent,, guck mal da:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4752496#post4752496

Sind noch gute Weissfischfänge möglich, aber einfach wird das sicher nicht..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> @violentfalcon: hast du mal versucht mit Lutscherpose zu stippen?



Was soll das sein, Waggler?


----------



## Snâsh (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nein, eine Strömungspose. @google hilft :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nope, hab ich nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

guckstu hier
Hab den Artikel vom Mariani über angeln bei Hochwasser wieder gefunden, die LuPo ermöglicht eine deutlich kobtrolliertere Köderpräsentation bei starker Strömung, vielleicht wäre es nen Versuch wert. Dann noch Blei möglichst weit unten knubbeln damit der Köder auch in Bodennähe kommt und attacke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Blei hängt schon 15 cm vorm Haken.
Vielleicht teste ich das irgendwann mal, erst gehts aber nochmal an den See mit Picker.


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe die Diskussion um die Köderwechsel mal in einen eigenen Thread gepackt  
siehe:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333668


----------



## aalpietscher (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Versuch auf quappe....4grad ,leichter Regen und ekelhafter Wind.

Gucken wir mal :m


----------



## Welpi (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hau was raus, Petri! [emoji106]


----------



## zokker (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil. 

Quappe in der Peene ... mich würde es wundern. Der Bestand ist doch sehr übersichtlich.

Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## aalpietscher (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber nicht aussichtslos

1 kleine hatte ich mal beim aalangeln ....

Petri Dank....gruß|wavey:


----------



## bombe20 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich drücke ebenfalls die daumen!
ich habe mir vorhin mal meinen jüngsten unhold umgeschnallt und bin mal zur saale runter. die führt seit einigen tagen etwa 1m mehr wasser (tendenz fallend) als normal und der strömungsdruck ist recht hoch. das bedeutet aber auch, dass meine favorisierten stellen für quappe unter wasser und kaum zu beangeln sind.


----------



## aalpietscher (28. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So Feierabend...2 kaulbarsche ,sonst nix.

Gruß....#h


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

5 Grad leichte Brise und Sonnenschein und kein Biß auf Gummi oder Blech
 aber Weißfische von 5-7 cm hätte man direkt vor den Füßen mit nem Küchensieb erwischen können bei max.10cm Wassertiefe plätscherten sie wie gestapelt hat sich angehört als wie Enten baden .


----------



## phirania (30. November 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



thanatos schrieb:


> 5 Grad leichte Brise und Sonnenschein und kein Biß auf Gummi oder Blech
> aber Weißfische von 5-7 cm hätte man direkt vor den Füßen mit nem Küchensieb erwischen können bei max.10cm Wassertiefe plätscherten sie wie gestapelt hat sich angehört als wie Enten baden .



Dann steht Raubfisch direkt dahinter...


----------



## thanatos (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Dann steht Raubfisch direkt dahinter...



:q das dachte ich auch - aber die haben mir was gehustet |gr:


----------



## fischbär (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht ist kalt und die Brassen wollen nicht [emoji20]


----------



## wäcki (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein paar ecken sind eisfrei


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hoffe die Hartnäckigkeit wird belohnt  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auf was haste vor?

Bei uns kann sichs Wetter nicht entscheiden, ob Schnee oder Regen - scheisskalt und windig isses aber so oder so..


----------



## wäcki (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ist auch kack wetter

Aitel, Hecht oder Barsch. Alles was halt so aufn Gummi hängen bleiben kann.

Eine kleine Forelle hatte ich grad schon kurz am Haken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

topp - wer da rausgeht, soll mit Fisch gesegnet werden!


----------



## wäcki (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eins zu null für die Natur


----------



## Ukel (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Segen war auch dabei, es gab ein Rotauge von ca. 250 gr bei mir. Wir waren mit sechs Leuten am Wasser, alle ähnlich gefangen, nur einer hat schamlos etwa 20 große Rotaugen gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

und was hat der anders gemacht (oder hat ers nicht verraten?)


----------



## Ukel (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Er hat eine Stelle mit liquidized Bread (feingemahlenes frisches Toastbrot zu Bällen geformt) gefüttert, darauf stehen Rotaugen halt besonders in Winter. Hakenköder Pinkys und rote Mückenlarven. Eine zweite Stelle hat er mit normalen Futter und Erde/Mückenlarven angelegt und auf dieser Stelle dann erst im weiteren Verlauf gefangen.
Mückenlarven im Futter und als Hakenköder hatten wir alle, hat aber nicht so viel genützt heute. Daher machte sicherlich das liquidized Breat den Unterschied aus. Damit hatte er vor einigen Tagen an der gleichen Stelle auch schon erfolgreich gefangen, dabei auch noch Karpfen gehabt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

guck an - ein  Könner..

hört sich nach - grrrhmmmmpffff - "Hege" an?

;-))))


----------



## Ukel (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bestandskontrolle


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

klar, sorry, falsch ausgedrückt ;-))))


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

war wohl ein Meeting der Bestandskontrolleure|rolleyes#6


----------



## geomas (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> war wohl ein Meeting der Bestandskontrolleure|rolleyes#6



...und die Frage stellt sich - wer hat hinterher wem einen ausgegeben. Der erfolgreiche Kontrolleur den weniger glücklichen Kontrolleuren oder andersrum?


----------



## ado (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf. 
Schnee, kalt und Wind mal gucken was kommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

boah - meinen Respekt, für alle die jetzt draussen sind!!


----------



## Kiesbank (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2h draußen gewesen mit der Jig und wobbler rute. Nicht ein zupfer.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da Spinnfischen durch einen verletzen Finger nicht möglich ist, mussten heute die Aalruten raus. Ganz ohne angeln geht eben doch nicht.
Zielfisch sind heute die Quappen. Mal sehen was kommt. 

Grüsse aus dem Spreewald


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jetzt noch auf Aal?
 Respekt - da beissen doch Quappen vorher, oder?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und der Thomas liest meinen Post bitte nochmal durch


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Und der Thomas liest meinen Post bitte nochmal durch


uuuuuuch - sche................

;-)))))))

zu schnell getippert - nur erschrocken bei Minustemperatur "Aalruten" gelesen ;-)))

Passt !!!!

Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Biss. Mein erster Döbel im Jahr 2017


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Monschter!! 
Aber kein Schneider!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Biss Nummer 2. Döbel Nummer 2.
Packe jetzt langsam ein, denn ein Bieber ist plötzlich aufgetaucht und kam schon bis auf 3 Meter ran. Und Naja, ich mag nicht austesten wie der drauf ist.


----------



## fischbär (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bieberchen? Die sind ganz lieb und wollen nur etwas zu futtern.


----------



## plattfisch56 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hast Du ein Holzbein ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Holzbein ?



   

Ich schmeiß mich in die Ecke hahahaha der war gut!

Aber ich will ehrlich sein, ich hätte auch Schiss.|uhoh:


----------



## Trollwut (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab neulich nen Biber beim Essen beobachtet.
Es gab Steg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der war so mittel.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich nen Biber beim Essen beobachtet.
> Es gab Steg.



:vik: ich find ihn mindestens überdurchschnittlich


----------



## Minimax (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich nen Biber beim Essen beobachtet.
> Es gab Steg.



Hartes Brot.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> :vik: ich find ihn mindestens überdurchschnittlich



Schlecht war er nicht, aber nach dem Holzbein kam der so erzwungen|supergri


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich finde  beide klasse.
Schiss hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Aber Bieber in der Schnur, stelle ich mir blöd vor. Hatte mal Ein nutria "dran"  war irgendwie nicht lustig 
Aber was soll ich sagen? es war dennoch ein schöner Abend am Wasser.

Grüsse aus dem Spreewald


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich finde  beide klasse.
> Schiss hatte ich eigentlich nicht. Aber Bieber in der Schnur, stelle ich mir blöd vor. Hatte mal Ein nutria "dran"  war irgendwie nicht lustig
> Aber was soll ich sagen? es war dennoch ein schöner Abend am Wasser.
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Spreewald


was will man mehr....


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen was bei Zanderstelle zu kriegen ist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wo ist das denn (welcher Fluss/Kanal)?


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK  bis jetzt absolute Fischwüste aber Sonnenbrandgefahr.[emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dacht ich fast, kam mir irgendwie bekannt vor:
[youtube1]rtYZl7ByLvM[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtYZl7ByLvM


----------



## Trollwut (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schau mer mal


----------



## Trollwut (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab dann abgebaut, nachdem ich wie ein Schneemann ausgesehen hab.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ungemütlich - wär ich auch geflüchtet .


----------



## phirania (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fehlt nur noch der weihnachtsbaum...


----------



## JottU (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zurück von ner längeren Spinnrunde. War wohl nix. #d
Kalt, stürmisch, feucht und Schneider obendrein.


----------



## rolfmoeller (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schade, hätte Dir mehr Erfolg gegönnt.
 Danke für den Kurzbericht.


----------



## JottU (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wetter passt heute. Aber der See schon halb gefroren. Na mal schauen ob sich was ergibt.


----------



## MarcinD (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Wetter passt heute. Aber der See schon halb gefroren. Na mal schauen ob sich was ergibt.



Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen. Heute morgen war bei uns auch Sonne, nun regnet es non stop. 

Wünsch Dir eine aufregend entspannte Zeit. :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöner Teich


----------



## NomBre (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern vom Lech. Will noch paar Bilder beisteuern...war wirklich schön. Abends Sau Wetter mit Schnee. 3 Rutten waren es am Ende!


----------



## wäcki (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mission "Zander im Sturm" Teil 2


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist des Premenreuth? Hau einen raus Wäcki. Vielleicht trau ich mich in der Mittagspause auch mal kurz...


----------



## wäcki (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Servus,

Ja is der Beckenweiher. Rest is alles komplett zu mit Eis.

Ich geb mein bestes.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei euch ist wenigstens richtig Winter.

 Petri.


----------



## hanzz (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bei euch ist wenigstens richtig Winter.
> 
> Petri.


Mir reicht auch der “nicht richtige“ Winter.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir ist richtiger Winter aber allemal lieber als dieser Schneeregen, Matsch, Dreck. Zum Kotzen.


----------



## phirania (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich brauch die Kagge auch nicht unbedingt......#q#q#q


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neue Runde, neues Glück.
Mal schauen ob es heute mal eine Quappe gibt oder wieder nur Hühnerfutter. 

Grüsse aus dem Spreewald


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin echt gespannt!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade einen mega krassen biss gehabt. Als ich mitbekam das ich auf dem Rutengriff stand, nahm ich den Fuss weg und schon hörte auch das bimmeln auf. 
Aber vom Gefühl her, bekomme ich heute noch echte Bisse


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir glauben alle dran und drücken die Daumen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Gerade einen mega krassen biss gehabt. Als ich mitbekam das ich auf dem Rutengriff stand, nahm ich den Fuss weg und schon hörte auch das bimmeln auf.
> Aber vom Gefühl her, bekomme ich heute noch echte Bisse


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war wohl nichts. Einen biss gab es aber kein Fisch wurde gehakt. Habe dann nochmal für 1 Stunde die Stelle gewechselt. Aber auch an der neuen Stelle passierte nichts. Habe mich dann wie zu kindeszeiten auf den Steg gelegt und mit Hilfe einer Taschenlampe die Fische unterm Steg beobachtet. Auch mit 34 Jahren Immer noch sehr spannend. Macht es mir nach und erfreut euch an den kleinen Dingen die meist nur wir Angler erleben.

Grüsse aus dem Spreewald


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Macht es mir nach und erfreut euch an den kleinen Dingen die meist nur wir Angler erleben.
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Spreewald


Danke!!
Seelenwärmer!!
#6#6#6


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das war wohl nichts. Einen biss gab es aber kein Fisch wurde gehakt. Habe dann nochmal für 1 Stunde die Stelle gewechselt. Aber auch an der neuen Stelle passierte nichts. Habe mich dann wie zu kindeszeiten auf den Steg gelegt und mit Hilfe einer Taschenlampe die Fische unterm Steg beobachtet. Auch mit 34 Jahren Immer noch sehr spannend. Macht es mir nach und erfreut euch an den kleinen Dingen die meist nur wir Angler erleben.
> 
> Grüsse aus dem Spreewald



Ganz toll, so muß das sein ... Petri zum erfolgreichen Abend#6#6#6


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein letzter nachts Ausflug dieses Jahres.
NOK. 60cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Greif ma's an [emoji6]


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gib alles Welpi!

Vor dem angeln stand das auto im schlamm fest fahren. Seit einer Stunde wird geangelt - bisher ohne kontakt. Köfi auf hecht, eine Made mit zammataros winterdip an der 1gr pose für alles andere


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Welpi: Wo ist das denn?


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Thomas: Das ist am Lech zwischen Schongau und Epfach

@Kochtopf: Hatte auch keinen Fischkontakt...hab aber was größeres rauben sehen... Wenigsten sorgen die obligatorischen Hänger für kurzfristige Adrenalinschübe [emoji1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dürft ihr da direkt am Wehr angeln? 
Wär ja cool.


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dürft ihr da direkt am Wehr angeln?



Jepp, dürfen wir


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Welpi schrieb:


> @Thomas: Das ist am Lech zwischen Schongau und Epfach
> 
> @Kochtopf: Hatte auch keinen Fischkontakt...hab aber was größeres rauben sehen... Wenigsten sorgen die obligatorischen Hänger für kurzfristige Adrenalinschübe [emoji1]


Meine zweite genutzte Pose hat Wasser gezogen. "Biss, BISS, *BIIIIIIISSS* - ach verh.... Sch...!!!" - nach dem cholerischen Anfall (Küsschen an Minimax als Leidensgenossen) haben wir noch zwei Stunden weitergeangelt - und still und starr ruht der See. Hagel mit Regen hat uns zu mc donalds getrieben. Ich spüre meine Hände wieder. Toll


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Welpi schrieb:


> Jepp, dürfen wir


und das gesichtete erwischt? Das große, was Du hast rauben sehen?


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich spüre meine Hände wieder. Toll



Bin bekennendes Weichei...Neoprenhandschuhe sind toll [emoji4]


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und das gesichtete erwischt? Das große, was Du hast rauben sehen?


Nee, leider nicht....aber ich weiss jetzt, wo er wohnt [emoji41]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

was denkst Du, was es ist? Huchen? Oder dicker Hecht?


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> was denkst Du, was es ist? Huchen? Oder dicker Hecht?


Ich denke Huchen....war ein Riesenschwall an einer Stelle mit harter Strömung und wo es nur ca. 30 cm tief ist....da würde ich an Hecht eher weniger vermuten, aber wer weiss?


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Kamerad wurde kürzlich an genau der Stufe gefangen...107cm/13kg


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neid - kann ich nur von träumen...

Gehört zu den wenigen Fischen bei uns, die ich selber noch nicht fangen konnte (Bei Huchen mangels Gelegenheit/Gewässer)..

Quappe fehlt auch nicht, aber da weils mir nachts zu kalt ist, wenn die beissen ;-))


----------



## NomBre (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit so einem Hammer Huchen kann man doch eigentlich seine Angelkarriere gar nicht mehr toppen, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die werden ja noch um einiges größer, oft der Meter erst das Maß..


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Davon ab: ich geh angeln um den schneller, weiter, mehr des richtigen Lebens zu entkommen-  aber im Prinzip hast du recht - sooo viel mehr kommt da nicht mehr wenn man so nen brocken landet


----------



## hanzz (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht schon noch.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334274


----------



## Welpi (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Kochtopf: Das schneller, weiter, höher ist unwichtig...alleine die Möglichkeit, an einem Huchenwasser fischen zu können ist pures Glücksgefühl. Aber zu wissen, dass solche Brocken da drin sind lässt es einem bei jedem Wurf kribbeln...das ist schon genial...[emoji41]


----------



## Kochtopf (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Thomas, gib Hanzz seinen Account zurück! 
*ed*
@Welpi: das glaube ich dir! Erhabene Fische, wunderschön


----------



## fischbär (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mit dem Boot extra zum großen Brassenschwarm gefahren. Immerhin eine hat gebissen. rofl


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Passendes Wetter zum Strecke machen. #6


----------



## JottU (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zumindest mal nicht total geschneidert. 
Hat aber nur 30cm der Bursche.


----------



## ado (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kalt aber immerhin beißen sie wieder


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri ... was für`n geiler Fisch.


----------



## fosiel (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wirklich schöner Fisch... Petri!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jepp, toll gezeichnet!


----------



## Stulle (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, vielleicht sehe ich die ja auch mal in echt [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hab auch noch nie eine gefangen, find aber auch die Fotos immer wieder toll - klasse Fische..


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uns hat's nicht zuhause gehalten mal sehen was kommt und ob die neuen Haken was taugen [emoji16]


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hej Stulle,
 wenn das mal nicht gegenüber meiner Lieblingsinsel aufgenommen wurde, 
 schöne Grüße nach Sonderburg
 Carsten


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Strömung und wind haben nachgelassen 200g trudeln nur noch leicht. 10 Angler 0 Fisch.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute probieren mein Schwager und ich es zum ersten mal in diesem Jahr an der Oder. Mal schauen was die Quappen sagen.


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein paar sind größer gewesen aber massen  an Kleinkram!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch dem Fänger.
An der Oder passierte gestern leider nichts. 
Bis auf einen Kaulbarsch gab es keine weiteren Bisse. 
Schade schade


----------



## Inni (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Huh kalt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten


----------



## fischbär (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

jawoll!


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht live aber ihr erkennt warum ich heute länger geschlafen hab und nicht Angeln bin [emoji58]


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Stulle
Das ist mein Referenzpegel. Der Mittelwert liegt bei 2 Meter.


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> @Stulle
> Das ist mein Referenzpegel. Der Mittelwert liegt bei 2 Meter.



Bleibt der Pegel Konstant oder ist der Sensor am Anschlag. |kopfkrat

Ich frag mich bei den ganzen überfluteten Feldern ob das gut für die Hechte ist oder noch zu früh#c


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wohl eher noch zu früh. Und wirklich bringen würde es wohl auch nichts, da das Wasser gewiss wieder zu schnell weg ist.


----------



## bombe20 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Stulle
Da ist noch Luft nach oben. 2013 hatten wir 8,16m. Das war der bisher höchste gemessene Pegel.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Ansitz im neuen Jahr...ma guggn ob die Quappen hungrig sind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Upi (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, wir waren Heute mit 7 Leute am Gewässer ca. 2,5 ha groß und nur einen Zander beim Kollegen. Geangelt wurde von 12:30 bis 16 Uhr


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Euch allen da draußen. Bei uns ruht die Fischerei bis Februar.....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gab grad ne kleine, ging gleich rein ohne Geknipse.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz vor 8 gabs nochmal eine, leider wieder zu klein.

Hab dann wenig später eingepackt.
Nunja, immerhin war ich mal wieder draußen, war nicht Schneider und Zielfisch wars auch noch....was soll ich da meckern.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nunja, immerhin war ich mal wieder draußen, war nicht Schneider und Zielfisch wars auch noch....was soll ich da meckern.



So siehts aus! Hätte deutlich schlechter laufen können! Petri Heil zu den beiden Quappen.


----------



## zokker (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri auch von mir. Bin ein wenig neidisch auf dein Quappen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil

Ist das Eis?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch isses kein Eis. Fluss hat nur Hochwasser, locker 150-200% wie normal...läuft aktuell einfach durchs Wehr durch ohne Gefälle.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas. (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Respekt, ansitzangeln bei unter 15 grad geht bei mit gar nicht mehr, aus dem alter bin ich raus|rolleyes


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Waren doch nur 0 Grad, alles noch warm für'n Quappenangler. War leider heut ne Nullnummer, nur nen kurzen Anbimmler gehabt, vermutlich wars nen Weißfisch.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte heute bei 1 Grad auch kein Glück auf Raubfisch. Hecht und Barsch in Winterruhe...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hatte heute bei 1 Grad auch kein Glück auf Raubfisch. Hecht und Barsch in Winterruhe...


Wenns einigermaßen passt werd ich sicher nochmal vor Beginn der Schonzeit nen paar Grundeln im MLK baden. Spinnköder machen für mich in der kalten Zeit weniger Sinn, der Räuber muß sehr energieeffizient fressen, da macht hinterherjachten wenig Sinn bei ungewissem Erfolg. Nen Köfi schwimmt nicht weg und macht satt.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Welpi (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Hecht mit Köfi.....knapp über Null grad aber strahlender Sonnenschein und windstill....könnte deutlich unangenehmer sein [emoji41]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schicker Teich!


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ist es seit Wochen über 6 Grad. Die Fische wissen wieder mal nicht ob Winter kommt oder Frühling wird....schwierige Bedingungen.


----------



## hecht99 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es seit Wochen über 6 Grad. Die Fische wissen wieder mal nicht ob Winter kommt oder Frühling wird....schwierige Bedingungen.



 Seh ich genauso. Ebenfalls haben wir schon feststellen können, dass sich die Räuber bereits recht extrem in den Wassertiefen verteilen und im Moment in jeder Gewässertiefe anzutreffen sind. Das heißt für uns Angler relativ träge Fische, die überall und nirgends stehen können. Naja, ich versuch es heute nochmal ne Stunde


----------



## Gast (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hochwasser über Wochen, das zieht eine Trübung des Wassers nach sich.
Wenn ich sonst den Winter über Sichttiefen von z.T. über 3 Metern habe liegt diese in den letzten Wochen bei nur 1 meter.
Was sich aber beim fischen auf Zander bei mir durchaus positiv auswirkt, selbst im Flachwasser lassen sich zur Zeit tagsüber Zander fangen.
Genau so beim Braschangeln, die Barsche knallen viel aggressiver auf den Köder als es sonst im Winter der Fall ist.
Und sie stehen flach, sehr flach, warum auch immer.
Die Anzahl der Großbarsch die ich in den letzten Wochen fange ist schon erschreckend.
Ich hatte über den Jahreswechsel noch nie so viele Großbarsche am Haken wie dieses Jahr.
Aber dieses Jahr ist halt vieles anders als sonst die Jahre.
Durchweg 5-7 Grad und schon über Wochen einen höheren Wasserstand als die Jahre zuvor.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit längerem mal wieder am MLK, ma guggn ob was geht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Seit längerem mal wieder am MLK, ma guggn ob was geht


Gute Stelle !! ....Übergang Spundwand / Steinpackung #6

Viel Glück #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auf was??


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auf was??


Wollt ich auch grad fragen.
Auf Zander würd ich solche Spots aufsuchen.
Aber egal auf was. Viel erfolg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Aber egal auf was. Viel erfolg


das eh!!!
#6#6


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auf was??


Hier am DEK sind solche Stellen gut für Zander & Barsch. 

Ausserdem wenn es auf Friedfisch geht, gibt es weniger Grundeln, da der Boden dort sandig ist. ( Verwirbelung / Ablagerung durch die Schiffsschrauben )

#h

@Bimmelrudi....in welchen Bereich am MKL angelst du denn?


----------



## bombe20 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich möchte diesen hochfrequentierten thread mal für eine ot-frage nutzen:
ich beobachte z.z. meisen, die potenzielle brutplätze (nistkästen) auskuntschaften. selbes konnte ich schon im letzten winter beobachten. ist es normal, dass meisen ihr handtuch schon im winter auslegen oder ist mir das vorher nur nie aufgefallen? wenn das verhalten ungewöhnlich ist, liegt es am wetter bzw. dem milden winter?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

MLK unweit Magdeburg.
Und natürlich hab ich auf Zander ausgelegt...Ukelei an Tiroler mit 5g U-Pose.
Hab letztes Jahr ganz gut gefangen hier.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

58cm, entschneidert...hippelig gebissen wie Krabbengezuppel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri
Geht ja gut los.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sauber Bimmelrudi! Petri Heil zum Zander #6

Zander mit U-Pose? ... interessant!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Sauber Bimmelrudi! Petri Heil zum Zander #6
> 
> Zander mit U-Pose? ... interessant!



wollt auch schon Montage etc. wissen - wär nen Extra-Thema im Raubfischforum wert.

GLÜCKWUNSCH natürlich auch noch von mir!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

U-Pose ist bissl speziell hier auf die Kanalstrecke abgestimmt.
Hier ist der MLK komplett mit Schlackesteinen ausgelegt, also kein Kiesbett im Kanalbecken.

Demzufolge rutschen Köder mal schnell unerreichbar für Fische in die Steine und der Angler freut sich übern Hänger.
Einer der Hauptgründe warum hier oben quasi niemand angelt, auch im Sommer nicht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann morgen gerne mal nen Bild meiner Montage machen, jetzt ist es schon zu dunkel dafür.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri Andi#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann morgen gerne mal nen Bild meiner Montage machen, jetzt ist es schon zu dunkel dafür.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


Reicht morgen dicke ;-)


----------



## ulli1958m (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 58cm, entschneidert...hippelig gebissen wie Krabbengezuppel


Petri...egal wie gebissen....entschneidert #6

#h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genau...war nen herrlicher Tag und morgen gibts frischen Fisch auf dem Tisch :k


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann morgen gerne mal nen Bild meiner Montage machen, jetzt ist es schon zu dunkel dafür.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



jo echt interessant


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK Mündung. Noch kein Biss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wollt auch schon Montage etc. wissen...



Hier mal die Montage, wie sie hier für mich am MLK sehr gut funktioniert.
Das kann so auch woanders funktionieren, muß aber nicht...ist wie gesagt auf diese Kanalstracke abgestimmt, um weitestgehend Hängern, Krabben und auch das Hineinrutschen des Köders in die Steine zu eliminieren aufgrund des Soges durch die Pumpen an der Trogbrücke.

Kleine Erklärung noch dazu:

Ich verwende ein 2-Haken-System. Der vorderste dient nur dazu den KöFi zu halten (Lippe oder Schwanz).
Der hintere ist der sogenannte Fanghaken, dieser hakt auch den Fisch.
Der Zander saugt den Köfi ein und damit auch den Fanghaken..kennt man ja so ähnlich auch vom Karpfenangeln.
Wichtig ist, das der Fanghaken einen recht weiten Bogen mit kurzem Schenkel haben muß, also keine Wurmhaken o.ä. verwenden.
Wer Karpfenhaken hat, super, ideal dafür.
Ich benutze welche vom netten Chinamann, Größe kann ich schlecht sagen da dessen Einteilungen etwas anders sind.
Größe 1 oder 1/0 müßte aber etwa hinkommen.
Der Haltehaken kann auch gern kleiner gewählt werden, wichtig ist nur das er den KöFi halten kann und dieser nicht runterfliegt. Die Spitze sollte daher auf jeden Fall noch rausschauen, das man notfalls mit etwas Gummi auf dieser das Runterrutschen vermeiden kann.

U-Pose benutze ich 5g..hier exemplarisch mit einer 7,5g Pose gebaut.
Vorfach hat eine ungefähre Länge von 50cm. 
Gern verwende ich hier die Mussel Care Line von Mika dafür. Wenn viel Schifffahrt unterwegs ist und dementsprechend andauernder wechselnder Sog vorherrscht, nehme ich sehr steifes Shockleader.
Lediglich das kurze Stück zwischen den beiden Haken ist dann noch Geflecht für besseres Köderspiel bei Sog.

Vor und hinter der U-Pose befestige ich ein Schrotblei (hier jeweils SSG), dabei sind die Abstände zur U-Pose sehr wichtig damit diese im Wasser einigermaßen waagerecht steht (kann man im flachen Wasser ja testen) und nicht senkrecht (ohne Schrot wäre das hier der Fall wenn grad kein Sog ist).
Das Blei Richtung Haken sitzt etwa 5cm vor der Pose, das Richtung Hauptschnur etwa 3-4x soviel, also etwa 15-20cm.
Ich benutze dafür Dinsmore-Schrot, dies ist sehr weich, kann einfach mit Fingernagel geöffnet und dann verschoben werden. Das schafft man auch mit kalten Fingern wie ich sie selbst oft genug habe.

Die kleine Korkkugel zwischen den beiden Haken dient als Sicherheitsauftrieb bei Sog und Schiffsverkehr, damit die Montage dadurch nicht doch in Steinritzen trudeln kann.
Denn Auslöser für die meisten Hänger hier am MLK ist der Haken und nicht das Blei (sofern man Stabformen nimmt).

Ansonsten ist der Rest der Montage simpel, Einhänger auf Hautschnur fürs Tiroler (hier genügen 40-60g dicke, wichtig ist das das Blei des Tiroler nicht breiter ist wie der Schlauch!, sonst gibt es genauso oft Hänger wie mit andren Bleien auch), Perle und Wirbel wo später das Vorfach eingehangen wird.

Die Bisse kommen sehr unterschiedlich, mal hat man nen Run und mal nur hippeliges Zuppeln.
Gestern der Zander war weder am Pieper noch am Hanger wahrnehmbar, allein die Rutenspitze zeigte an, daß da was in Gange ist, da die Montage leicht diagonal ausgelegt war.
Hätte man auch für ne Krabbe halten können..typischer Standfisch halt, der einfach den KöFi als willkommendes Bonbon ansah ohne damit zu flüchten.
Solche Bisse kommen hier auch im Sommer sehr häufig vor, sowohl tagsüber wie auch nachts und diese Fische sind nicht immer nur kleine Exemplare, das kann auch mal nen wirklich guter 80er dann sein.


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

super Angeltag heute ,gestern top Wetter und fast der ganze See eisfrei 
 heut nun neblig windstill und gerade mal 0°C und der gesamte See eine geschlossene Eisdecke von 2 - 3 mm
 stand ganz schön dumm da mit meiner Spinnrute .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf gehts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wünsche dem Zanderfallensteller [emoji6] maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin ein schöner Angeltag.
Irgendwann kommt auch mal wieder Fangtag.


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

verdient hättest du es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch der Fisch hat mal ne Chance verdient...meine kommt schon noch früh genug.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2. binnen ner Stunde, schonmal maßig.






Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri, was für geile Fische.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dank dir, zuppelt ganz ordentlich bisher, tummeln sich vermutlich auch mal Weißfische drunter. Paar Bisse konnt ich leider nicht verwerten.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri.

Es gibt sie also doch noch.... Ich stell mich wohl nur zu doof an. 

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## renrök (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ganzjährige Schonzeit für die Quappe soll in NRW irgendwann wegfallen. Der Fisch wird seit einigen Jahren schon ordentlich besetzt.
Freu mich drauf! Sehen ja wirklich toll aus!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War noch nicht die letzte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torkel (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sie sieht echt traurig aus


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Deshalb durfte sie auch wieder in ihr Element


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Deshalb durfte sie auch wieder in ihr Element



#6#6#6


----------



## Seele (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine C&R Diskussionen, deshalb OT gelöscht. Bitte dran halten ihr wisst ja was sonst folgt.


----------



## Seele (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wirklich aller letzte Warnung. Und bei Zuwiderhandlung gegen Mod Anweisung gibt's wie ihr alle wisst Pause. Also der nächste der nichts zum Thema beiträgt und wieder mit C&R anfängt darf 4 Wochen von der Bank zuschauen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keiner mehr am Wasser ?
Ich selbst kann leider nicht


----------



## Trasher32 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

war am wasser..aber nichts...#c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin am Wasser...neue Stelle, ma guggn.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn viel Erfolg.
Quappe oder Zander ?


----------



## JottU (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade wieder zurück. War arschkalt trotz herrlichen Sonnenschein. Barsche gingen ganz gut, nur alle bissl klein.
Trotzdem noch was mit nach Hause gebracht. :vik:
Ein Tütchen mit etwa 20 von diesen Gummis, in verschiedenen Farben. Weiß nur nicht wofür ich die einsetzen soll, da werden die Barsche ja noch kleiner. |kopfkrat Forellenpuff? #c


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Quappe, Zander lass ich bis Anfang Juli in Ruhe.
Könnte zwar noch bis 14.2. (ab da ist Schonzeit für Hecht/Zander), Quappen jucken mich momentan aber mehr.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trasher32 (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bimmelrudi du bist auf qauppe los ? wie kalt isses den bei dir ? hab auch schon ueberlegt....war an der aller bei mir aber nicht mal ein biss heute nachmittag...#q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Trasher32 schrieb:


> bimmelrudi du bist auf qauppe los ? wie kalt isses den bei dir ? hab auch schon ueberlegt....war an der aller bei mir aber nicht mal ein biss heute nachmittag...#q



An der Temperatur liegts sicher nicht, ist recht konstant +1 bis -1 Grad hier.
War gestern und heute los jeweils an unterschiedlichen Spots...gestern nur einen zaghaften Zupfer, hing ganz knapp vorne. Beim Einpacken war nochmal eine dran ohne das ich vorher was mitbekommen habe, wieder ganz knapp vorne.

Heute war komplett tote Hose.

Gestern zudem richtig schön fieses Wetter mit zuerst Hagel, der später in Schnee überging.
Heute nochmal etwas kühler gewesen, ganz leichter Schneefall.
Ich vermute eher das die Quappen hier gerade in der Laichphase sind und daher kaum ans Band gehen.
Vor einer Woche sah das noch ganz anders aus.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich muss bekloppt sein. Seit Anfang 2017 keine Quappe mehr gesehen und doch bin ich schon wieder am Wasser. Hoffe es klappt heute mal. Ich werde berichten, wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt.

Möge die oder mir gnädig sein...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war mal wieder nix.

Aber wenigstens war es nicht langweilig... 

Als ich ankam, war "meine" Stelle besetzt.
Nachdem ich eine andere Stelle gefunden habe, wollte ich die Kopflampe aufsetzen und die Ruten aufbauen. Kopflampe vergessen, also bei - 5 Grad die Metalltaschenlampe zwischen die Zähne geklemmt.
Nachdem alles aufgebaut war, wollte ich mir einen Tee kochen. Gaskocher defekt, plötzlich kamen Flammen aus der Gasleitung. 
Also weder Tee noch ein warmes Abendbrot.
Und zu guter letzt mal wieder komplett ohne Biss geblieben. 

Und da man ja als Angler ein wenig verrückt ist, werde ich wohl morgen wieder auf Quappen angeln gehen. Mal schauen was die Spree so hergibt. 

Kann doch nicht sein das ich eine ganze Saison,  ohne eine Quappe zu fangen, erleben muss.


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

respekt #6

ich bin nur noch hinterm ofen, dem warmen


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Jose schrieb:


> respekt #6
> 
> ich bin nur noch hinterm ofen, dem warmen



Du angelst doch eh nimmer, außer kning lernen schwimmen (ich habe mal geträumt ein Karnickel mit der Barschrute gehakt zu haben, im Traum war das ein interessanter Drill...)


----------



## Jose (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du angelst doch eh nimmer, außer kning lernen schwimmen (ich habe mal geträumt ein Karnickel mit der Barschrute gehakt zu haben, im Traum war das ein interessanter Drill...)


du hast vielleicht träume...
ich lern gerade wieder gehen,auch ein traum


----------



## MarcinD (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Erster Kurzansitz 2018. Fische wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben, aber die Grafik ist geil. 

Edit: Leider keinen einzigen Biss bekommen, aber um die Erkenntnis reicher, dass in so eine "Bucht" die Stöhmung für einen 35 gr. Korb zu groß ist. Der MLK und ich werden keine Freunde. 
Aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## zokker (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn es Spaß gemacht hat, hast ja alles richtig gemacht.[emoji106]


----------



## Marcoallround (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haĺlo
Da habe ich doch auch noch was zu berichten.
heute unterhalb von einem Stauwehr unterwegs gewesen auf Hecht, leider kein Biss. Kollege wechselt auf einen kleinen Spinner. Biss! Harter Drill bis 10 Meter vor dem Ufer, und weg war der Döbel oder die Barbe das gleiche passierte nocheinmal. Also Morgen gehts den Barben/Döbeln an den Kragen!!!!!!
Grüsse Marco


----------



## MarcinD (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*








Plan A am Vereinssee hat nicht geklappt. Hatte es mir leider schon gedacht. 
Also wieder bei meinem Erzfeind dem MLK gelandet. [emoji6]

Mal gucken was geht. Wetter ist super.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## JottU (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen ob heute was geht. Hauptsache ist aber ich bin erstmal am Wasser. Sonne kämpft sich auch so langsam durch.


----------



## zokker (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil JottU, hol was raus.

Lege mal den Kescher und den Eimer bei Seite ... dann beißt auch was.[emoji6]


----------



## ollidaiwa (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

gerade live gesehen.


----------



## jigga1986 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum Kotzen

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z3C mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ollidaiwa schrieb:


> gerade live gesehen.



Solche Volldeppen. 

Ist da auf em Paket bzw Päckchen kein Adressaufkleber drauf?
Mach dir doch mal die Mühe und schau nach.
Sowas bettelt nach einer Anzeige.


----------



## MarcinD (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Solche Volldeppen.
> 
> Ist da auf em Paket bzw Päckchen kein Adressaufkleber drauf?
> Mach dir doch mal die Mühe und schau nach.
> Sowas bettelt nach einer Anzeige.



Oder am besten Bild und Standort zum Ordnungsamt schicken. Die räumen das weg und je nach Engagement des Mitarbeiters haben die auch den Auftrag nach Adressen zu suchen.

Aber ich finde sowas auch mehr als daneben. Vorallem weil es von der Größe her auch einzeln im Hausmüll entsorgt werden kann und somit keine Kosten verursacht.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Oder am besten Bild und Standort zum Ordnungsamt schicken. Die räumen das weg und je nach Engagement des Mitarbeiters haben die auch den Auftrag nach Adressen zu suchen.
> 
> Aber ich finde sowas auch mehr als daneben. Vorallem weil es von der Größe her auch einzeln im Hausmüll entsorgt werden kann und somit keine Kosten verursacht.



Stimmt leider, je nach Engagement des Mitarbeiters. 
Da ist es oft hilfreich wen man sie mit der Nase auf die Adresse stößt.


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kalt aber lustig


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Warum nur tue ich mir das an?
Letzter Versuch auf eine Oderquappe.
Drückt mir die Daumen.

Grüsse vom Wasser


----------



## fischbär (3. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens einen Tag im Jahr eisangeln! Gefangen leider nix.


----------



## Ndber (3. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Warum nur tue ich mir das an?
> Letzter Versuch auf eine Oderquappe.
> Drückt mir die Daumen.
> 
> Grüsse vom Wasser



Ich drück jedem die Daumen der sich bei den Temperaturen ans Wasser sitzt.

Hol was raus!!!!


----------



## bombe20 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Warum nur tue ich mir das an?
> Letzter Versuch auf eine Oderquappe.
> Drückt mir die Daumen.
> 
> Grüsse vom Wasser


auwaia! die bedingungen sind denkbar ungünstig. allerdings habe ich die oder schon komplett zugefrohren gesehen. das muß 2008 gewesen sein, als ich noch selbst im speckgürtel gelebt habe.
haste was fangen können?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten leider nicht einen zupfen.
Haben verdammtes Glück gehabt rechtzeitig abgehauen zu sein. Das Wasser stieg die ganze Zeit. An unserem angelplatz um ca 5 cm. Auf dem Weg den wir ans Wasser genommen haben, waren es allerdings gute 40 cm. 
Also Augen zu und durch. Das sind die Momente in denen ich es liebe ein olles altes verbeultes Auto zu fahren. Da ist man dann nicht so zimperlich mit. 
Aber für die Stimmung war es ein Highlight und der Abend war gerettet.


----------



## kingpimpz (11. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin grade am Wasser, echolot zeigt guten Fischbestand aber es beißt nur mäßig. Einen könnte ich landen.
Die Rute hat allerdings nicht die beste Aktion aber für so einen Plattfisch reichts.






Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh ist das die neue Zanderkant 3.0?Diesmal hat es Sebastian mit der Härte aber übertrieben.


----------



## kingpimpz (11. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dafür hat sie genug Rückgrat um einen Meterhecht zu drillen [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ossi67 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So erster angeltag dieses Jahr


----------



## fosiel (11. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



ossi67 schrieb:


> So erster angeltag dieses Jahr


Und hat was gezuppelt?

Grüße


----------



## ossi67 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nee war tote hose.
War bestimmt noch zu kalt den fischen. Der see war noch vor zwei tagen kommplett zugefrohren. Aber frische Luft für die seele tut gut.
Hatte auch mit kraut mächtig zutun.stellenweise abgestobene rester aber auch schon neues grün.


----------



## STRULIK (12. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gestern auch zum ersten mal dieses Jahr.


----------



## zokker (12. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri STRULIK und super Bilder#6.


----------



## STRULIK (12. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Zokker
Danke!


----------



## Anangler (23. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Angelversuch des Jahres brachte gleich nen guten Döbel von 58cm :q


----------



## zokker (23. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na das doch mal eine vernünftige Größe. Fettes Petri.


----------



## renrök (23. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Dickkopf!


----------



## Brachsenfan (23. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum schönen Döbel!

Ich werds morgen auch das erste mal auf Friedfisch probieren und weng Feedern gehen. Mal sehn, ob die vielleicht schon mal Lust auf was zu futtern haben!?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. März 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist schon ne gute Döbelgranate. Petri!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Saisonstart 2018


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist das letzte Bild von meinem Handy, nun liegt es am Grund vom See.
Ich bin durchgefroren, denn die Brühe war beim handysuchen eisig kalt und mein Angeltag ist im Arsch.
Jetzt am besten noch krank werden und der Urlaub wird "total toll".
#q

ich könnte so kotzen.....


----------



## jaunty_irl (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das ist das letzte Bild von meinem Handy, nun liegt es am Grund vom See.
> Ich bin durchgefroren, denn die Brühe war beim handysuchen eisig kalt und mein Angeltag ist im Arsch.
> Jetzt am besten noch krank werden und der Urlaub wird "total toll".
> #q
> ...


Ist doch nur n olles elektrodingens, du bist im urlaub, am wasser mit angel..wofür brauchst du das da überhaupt?^^


----------



## Stulle (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Ist doch nur n olles elektrodingens, du bist im urlaub, am wasser mit angel..wofür brauchst du das da überhaupt?^^


Je mach Gerät liegen da jetzt 1000€

Mal die Frau anrufen oder die Wasserwacht wenn was nicht gut läuft wäre natürlich auch klasse.

Immer positiv denken der Fisch des Lebens fängt man am ehesten wenn man ihn nicht fotografieren kann [emoji6]


----------



## jaunty_irl (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Je mach Gerät liegen da jetzt 1000€
> 
> Mal die Frau anrufen oder die Wasserwacht wenn was nicht gut läuft wäre natürlich auch klasse.
> 
> Immer positiv denken der Fisch des Lebens fängt man am ehesten wenn man ihn nicht fotografieren kann [emoji6]


Tja...dumm gelaufen oder? Selber schuld...wer das gerät aufs wasser nimmt muss das einkalkulieren... sogar auf dem eis...mir ist mal eins durchs loch gefallen beim eisangeln...so wars dann halt :'D


----------



## Kochtopf (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Blöd gelaufen Trimmi! Nach einem Bad in der Fulda (Handy auf dem Schoß, Biss, großer Fisch, aufstehen, scheisze...) habe ich auf ein Outdoor Handy  umgerüstet. Mein Samsung Xcover 3 hat zwar eine höchstens mittelmäßige Kamera und einen deutlich zu kleinen internen Speicher aber drei Bäder in der Fulle später  (s.o.) funktioniert es immernoch tadelos.
Das Nachfolgemodell (xcover 4) dürfte mit den o.g. Problemen aufräumen und kostet nen relatov schmalen Taler.
Bei größerer Tiefe hilft eine Handtasche mit Auftrieb ungemein... hilft dir jetzt weniger aber du kannst wenigstens draus lernen ;(


----------



## SigmundFreud (1. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht ärgern. Ich hab auch schon eins an Poseidon verloren und mir aus Rache ein günstiges gekauft, damit der alte Bengel sich beim nächsten mal nicht so freuen kann :r


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,

das ist mit einer der Gründe (aber nicht der einzige), warum ich beim Angeln nie ein Handy dabei habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ist mit einer der Gründe (aber nicht der einzige), warum ich beim Angeln nie ein Handy dabei habe.
> 
> ...



Mein letztes ist mir auch ins Wasser gefallen, allerdings ins Toiletten Wasser |rolleyes

War nur kurz drin, aber trotzdem hinüber :g


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mahlzeit
Das Handy ist mir relativ egal.
Das ist nur ein bisschen zumassengelötetes Zeug.
Aber die Speicherkarte, die ist das Problem.
Fotos, Videos usw... 
Vieles davon ist Schnickschnack aber so manche Aufnahmen sind einfach mehr als nur ein Paar blöde Pixel.
Da kann man noch so oft seine Daten sichern, irgendwas fehlt immer. Gerade wenn man Kinder hat, kommen da einige Dinge zusammen die unwiederbringlich weg sind.
Aber was solls, ich scheine mein Bad in der eisigen Brühe gut überstanden zu haben und fühle mich heute schon wieder recht fit.
Und DIE EINE wichtige Telefonnummer habe ich mir auch schon wieder besorgen können also alles halb so wild. es werden neue schöne Moment kommen, die man dann sicher besser im Kopf abspeichert.

Grüße aus dem Spreewald


----------



## Saka (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oder Cloud Back Ups machen. Ok ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber Gläsern ist man doch sowieso.


----------



## JottU (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:vik: Hechtschonzeit vorbei.
Mal schauen ob was geht. Endlich auch mal vernünftig Wetter.


----------



## Welpi (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> :vik: Hechtschonzeit vorbei.
> Mal schauen ob was geht.



Bei uns laichen sie gerade....hab am Karfreitag eine 90er Mutti und zwei 60er Jungs im Schlepptau direkt vor meinen Füssen beobachtet....


----------



## elranchero (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> :vik: Hechtschonzeit vorbei.
> Mal schauen ob was geht. Endlich auch mal vernünftig Wetter.


wo ist die schonzeit Hecht denn schon vorbei 
?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ah habe schon gesehen Brandenburg zB[emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ja in Brandenburg.

Haben gestern zu sechst nicht einen einzigen Hecht gefangen. Also spricht die Märkische Heide noch nicht für Massenfänge 2018  Aber bei dem Sturm, war das angeln auch mehr als beschwerlich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin gerade bei meinen Eltern in Polen ca. 80km. von Berlin. Hier hat der Hecht Schonzeit bis zum 30 April und das nicht ohne Grund.

Bilder von Heute. Die Hechte sind noch am "tanzen". 










#h


----------



## elranchero (2. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei meinen Eltern in Polen ca. 80km. von Berlin. Hier hat der Hecht Schonzeit bis zum 30 April und das nicht ohne Grund.
> 
> Bilder von Heute. Die Hechte sind noch am "tanzen".
> 
> ...


spitzenbilder sehe ich selten [emoji106][emoji108]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade vom zweiten Tripp dieses Jahr zurück und was soll ich sagen. Kein Handy baden geschickt und dieses mal auch Erfolg gehabt.

Neuer PB-Hecht 107 cm und das als erster Fisch der Saison.


----------



## fosiel (4. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wau ... Fettes Petri! [emoji106]


----------



## Brachsenfan (5. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das is doch sch...! Ich will auch Hecht! Aber bei mir is ja noch 4 Wochen Schonzeit.:c

@tomxxxtom:
Echt super Bilder! Sowas sieht man gern!#6


----------



## zokker (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Ansitz dieses Jahr.
Ich glaube zwar nicht das was kommt aber ist trotzdem schön.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Erster Ansitz dieses Jahr.
> Ich glaube zwar nicht das was kommt aber ist trotzdem schön.



Hey Zokker, bei uns im Flüsschen wurden schon Aale nach Maß gefangen, 50cm und 55cm hatten beide Schlangen. Aber im flachen Wasser. Einer Mitten am Tag, der andere kam Nachts.


----------



## bombe20 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wir waren heute von 12-18 uhr auch sonne tanken. ich hab mir meine fetteste sonnenbrille mitgenommen um nicht gleich anfang des jahres zu staub zu zerfallen. es war unheimlich angenehm. auf der anderen seite der saale im dorf hörte man die hühner gackern, den hahn krähen und die kirchenglocke schlagen. ab und zu sah man spaziergänger und kajakwanderer.
und zu allem übel hat es sogar gezuppelt und ich mußte mich aus dem stuhl erheben. für mich ein gelungener start in die saison.


----------



## fischbär (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habt ihr was erwischt? Ich schneidere schon das ganze we.


----------



## bombe20 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habt ihr was erwischt? Ich schneidere schon das ganze we.


bei angeblichen 5°c wt (oben rechts) bin ich froh, dass heute im flachwasser was gezuppelt hat. wir waren zwar recht fein unterwegs, für fisch hat es aber nicht gereicht.


----------



## zokker (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hey Zokker, bei uns im Flüsschen wurden schon Aale nach Maß gefangen, 50cm und 55cm hatten beide Schlangen. Aber im flachen Wasser. Einer Mitten am Tag, der andere kam Nachts.


Beißen tun sie schon, das ist klar. WT 14,5 °. Hier ist bloß nicht mehr viel drin.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Petri Zocker ...

Eimer steht ja schon bereit wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ...
Ich will gleich noch Bilder sehen #6...

#hThomas...


----------



## jaunty_irl (8. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute gabs die erste felche des jahres  bei strahlendem sonnenschein vom ufer mit der hegene auf grund. mit 5g pose damit die hegene grade steht.
So muss das!


----------



## zokker (9. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Maräne#6

Ich habe Feierabend gemacht ... nicht ein Zupfer. Ist wohl nix mehr zu holen, in dem Torfstich.


----------



## Patrick333 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf. Mal schauen was die Karpfen so treiben heute Nacht. Bin am See. Schön windstill und angenehm.


----------



## JottU (10. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neues Gewässer gefunden. Alte Tongrube, topfeben ohne jegliche Konturen, 3,40m tief. 
Mal schauen ob schon was geht.


----------



## zokker (10. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil JottU

Was gibt es denn da?


----------



## fischbär (10. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich kann man abends wieder gemütlich feedern ohne zu frieren.


----------



## JottU (10. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, wieder zu Hause. Außer paar Rotaugen nix gewesen. #c
Wäre ja gern noch länger geblieben, aber über Nacht is mir noch bissl zu frisch und im dustern mit Rad durch den Wald auch nich so mein Ding. #d
Gestern Nacht gabs schon Aal bei einem.

@Zokker,
Berichten nach einiges. Karpfen, Schleie, Hecht, Zander, Aal und jede Menge Weißfisch. War aber auch heut das erste Mal da, und außer meinem Rotauge nur den Aal und nen Karpfen beim anderen gesehen.

Zwergwelse sind zum Glück wohl keine drin.:vik:


----------



## bombe20 (14. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe mir heute eine stelle mit einem recht ausgedehnten Flachwasserbereich ausgesucht und wurde mit einem 53er Döbel belohnt. Mein erster Fisch beim zweiten Ansitz dieses Jahr. Und Unmengen an Laub waren unterwegs.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jung. Das wollen wir sehen. Top Bilder.
Und, Wo ist Zokker? Ich will geile Bootsbilder mit Aalen#6


----------



## zokker (14. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zokker sein Boot ist noch gar nicht im Wasser (Arbeit, Arbeit ...) Aber morgen soll es schwimmen. Fahren geht aber nur sehr eingeschränkt ... Hochwasser, ich komm unter keine Brücke durch. Nix mit Seen.

Petri bombe20, schöner großer Döbel#6


----------



## bombe20 (15. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

danke sehr. ich komme gerade vom ersten gezielten aalansitz. bis auf jeweils einen biss konnten mein schwager und ich nichts verbuchen. 50m weiter haben sie wohl einen aal gelandet. zumindest konnten wir das dem gebrabbel entnehmen.


----------



## hensev (17. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Na dann wollen wir doch mal schauen ob die Aale schon willig sind 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ndber (17. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das schaut doch mal gut aus...

Hau ein paar Schlangen raus:m


----------



## zokker (17. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil

Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Anangler (18. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern gabs einen neuen Döbel PB :vik:

Konnte es kaum Glauben als nach mehrminütigen Drill
Keine Barbe sonder ein Döbel zum Vorschein kam.
Köder war Frühstücksfleisch


----------



## zokker (18. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Brummer. 
Fettes Petri.


----------



## bombe20 (18. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Döbel! Ja, die dicken Brocken machen Spass.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal schauen ob die Schleimer schon Lust haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2x nachts unsaft geweckt worden. Ersterer war nen Fehlbiss, den 2. hatte ich gut 20min am Band...dann isser ausgestiegen.
Haken hing vermutlich nicht richtig inner Zahnplatte.

Egal, dann müssen die andren Schleimer an der Feeder eben herhalten.

Und die Krabbler sind natürlich auch gleich da
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (19. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben auf dem Weg vom Parkplatz nach Hause ins Wasser geguckt, da wärmt sich einer auf!


----------



## fosiel (19. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji106] das aber kein kleiner ... oder täuscht das!?


----------



## elranchero (19. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fosiel schrieb:


> [emoji106] das aber kein kleiner ... oder täuscht das!?


wenn ich mal das Standard mass von einem Ziegel nehme sind wir hier zwischen 60-70 [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (19. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



elranchero schrieb:


> wenn ich mal das Standard mass von einem Ziegel nehme sind wir hier zwischen 60-70 [emoji3]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


UPS Ziegel ist 24 cm...


Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

60cm+ würde ich sagen war aber recht dünn


----------



## Novembermann (20. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Angeltag an der Leine bei Hannover.
Mal sehen was auf Wurm geht.
Aal wäre nett.


----------



## Novembermann (20. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

58er Aal kam gerade.
Schöner Start ins Angeljahr. -freu-


----------



## fosiel (20. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri [emoji106]


----------



## Toto1980 (20. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Made, Tauwurm?


----------



## Hechtler11 (21. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern bei malerischem Wetter den Weißfischen nachgestellt. Kein Biss, aber trotzdem ein gelungener Ausflug.


----------



## bootszander (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Hechtler 
Jetzt solltest du schon zu den laichplätzen zum angeln gehen.
Flach, ruhiges wasser, zweige die bis in wasser reichen.
Altarme und buchten.   Gruß und petri Jürgen


----------



## zokker (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## zokker (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch geht nix.


----------



## MarcinD (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gab es auch noch nix. Wetter war aber super. 

Hatte eine Stelle wo alle 30 Sekunden Blasen hochkamen. Auch paarmal direkt unter der Pose. War in einem Radius von 5-6 Metern. Aber nix auf Regenwurm, Mais oder Made. War 4 Stunden da und das ging die ganze Zeit.

Komisch. Kann das was anderes als Fische gewesen sein?







Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Faulgase aus dem Gewässerboden.


----------



## MarcinD (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Faulgase aus dem Gewässerboden.





Hatte ich schon befürchtet. Nix mit Hot-Spot.

Danke.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## zokker (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft.


----------



## zokker (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend ... Eimer voll.


----------



## Hechtler11 (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Hechtler
> Jetzt solltest du schon zu den laichplätzen zum angeln gehen.
> Flach, ruhiges wasser, zweige die bis in wasser reichen.
> Altarme und buchten.   Gruß und petri Jürgen



Danke für deinen Tipp. Aber ich war in einer kleinen Bucht in 2-3 Meter flachem Wasser. Das Bild habe ich auf der Heimfahrt aufgenommen. Ich habe im flachen Wasser am Silbersee aber auch keine Kleinfische gesehen. Dauert wohl noch etwas.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Novembermann (22. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Made, Tauwurm?



2Mistwürmer, frisch aus dem  Komposthaufen :m


----------



## zokker (23. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man gibt das dieses Jahr hier Kormorane, hunderte.

Mal sehen ob die mir noch was übrig gelassen haben.


----------



## zokker (23. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## fosiel (23. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Zokker


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir auch Petri #6


----------



## zokker (23. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. 
Hier ist der Wurm drin. 

3 Angeln mit Wurm und noch nicht ein Biss. Die anderen Jahre war das kaum möglich mit Wurm zu angeln, Weißfisch ohne Ende.
Ich glaube die Kormorane haben hier ganze Arbeit geleistet. So viele gab es hier  sonst nicht.


----------



## zokker (23. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Biss. Alt werde ich hier nicht mehr.


----------



## zokker (24. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend.


----------



## Stulle (24. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hier ist der Wurm drin.
> 
> 3 Angeln mit Wurm und noch nicht ein Biss. Die anderen Jahre war das kaum möglich mit Wurm zu angeln, Weißfisch ohne Ende.
> Ich glaube die Kormorane haben hier ganze Arbeit geleistet. So viele gab es hier  sonst nicht.


Was sie nicht gefressen haben ist weck geschwommen. Immerhin kein Schneider geblieben [emoji6]


----------



## aalpietscher (24. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit wann angelst du mit Wurm zokker|kopfkrat

Ich werde am we auch mal antesten und berichte dann...


Gruß....|wavey:


----------



## zokker (24. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Seit wann angelst du mit Wurm zokker|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich werde am we auch mal antesten und berichte dann...
> 
> ...


Im Frühjahr, wenn es los geht, angle ich immer mit Wurm. Meistens geht das aber nur mit einer Angel, wegen den vielen Weißfischen. Wenn der erste Aal aber auf Fisch gebissen hat, dann nur noch mit Fisch. 

Dir viel Glück am We. Gutes Gewässer müsstest ja haben, nach dem letzten Jahr.

Gruß#h


----------



## Sven_H2O (25. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nabend heute den ersten Hecht des Jahres gefangen auf dendrobena[emoji85] 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Toto1980 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was ein Schnipel


----------



## Sven_H2O (26. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja das wohl wahr. War auch nicht der Zielfisch [emoji16] Leider ging außer dem ungewollten Hecht nichts mehr.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin.. heute Abend werde ich meine Aal Saison eröffnen. Bin schon etwas aufgeregt und freue mich schon darauf. Ist heute Abend noch jemand am Wasser? 

Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein paar Rotaugen und Barsche gab es bei mir. 
Und einen, der mir auf Mais die Rute vom Halter gerissen hat. War aber ne Nummer zu heftig für das dünne Vorfach. War sofort weg. Mist.






Gruß 
Martin


----------



## bombe20 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Werra in Thüringen. Gestern gab es Gründling, Döbel und zwei Forellen sind nach einem ordentlichen Satz wieder entschwunden. 
Heute hatte ich bisher noch keinen Fischkontakt.


----------



## bootszander (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zocker 
Nun das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus bei dir.
Den schwarzen ihre lieblingsspeiße sind die aale und sie können bis 30m tief tauchen. 
Hoffendlich fängst du noch so viele aale wie in den vergangen jahren.
Und hoffendlich lag und liegt es nur an der laichzeit.
Gruß und petri Jürgen


----------



## zokker (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nö nö Jürgen, wird schon. 

Wir wollte gerade auf den See. Geht nicht, kommen nicht unter der letzten Brücke durch. Es fehlen noch 3cm.

Legen wir uns eben in die Peene, ist auch schön und angeln wollte ich eh nicht. Aber nächst Woche, dann geht es los. 


Petri allen am Wasser. Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Ukel (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Zokker, du könntest doch auch den Tiefgang erhöhen mit ein paar Kästen Bier :m


----------



## Fischknipser (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das nächste Gewässer des neuen Vereins testen,da macht auch das Matchfischen wieder Spaß...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So eine Schande [emoji58][emoji44]


----------



## bombe20 (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Es gab dann heute doch noch drei kleine Bachforellen. Eine 25er, also gerade maßig, habe ich für die Schwiegermutter für das Abendbrot entnommen. Die wandert gleich auf den Grill. 
Keine Ahnung, wo die 40+ abgeblieben sind.


----------



## aelos (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt auch am Wasser angeln sind scharf. Petri euch allen die ihr auch draußen seid.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hat geknallt bäm..
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



aelos schrieb:


> Hat geknallt bäm..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Heil


----------



## aelos (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke 


Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elranchero (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

top mit Ansage...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute die Ruhe am See...


----------



## zokker (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser, besonders an aelos ... was für ein schöner Aal.


----------



## phirania (29. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal gab's leider nicht ,aber Hecht auf Made..


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!

Ich sitz leider noch mindestens bis Ende nächster Woche mit Beinschiene zuhause und komm nicht ans Wasser!
So langsam weis ich nicht mehr, was ich noch alles für´s Angeln vorbereiten könnte, um die Zeit zu überbrücken und mich abzulenken!#q:c


----------



## Toto1980 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kollege hat ein Aal um halb elf. Jetzt nerven nur noch die Grundeln.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist zwar nicht viel drin, aber hier ist schön und keiner geht mir auf'n Geist.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich mal ein Biber der nicht umherknallt.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hier ist zwar nicht viel drin, aber hier ist schön und keiner geht mir auf'n Geist.



Kommst Du mit deinem Boot immer noch nicht unter der Brücke durch? 

 Wünsche allen da draußen Petri Heil.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen vielleicht. Aber hier ist morgen Wind bis 70km/h. Übermorgen ist der Plan.


----------



## bootszander (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na, dann können wir ja endlich mal wieder aaaale sehen?
Gruß und viel petri  Jürgen


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bootszander schrieb:


> Na, dann können wir ja endlich mal wieder aaaale sehen?
> Gruß und viel petri  Jürgen


Nu setz mich mal nicht unter Druck.

Petri Dank


----------



## bombe20 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nu setz mich mal nicht unter Druck.


Aber sicher doch! Ich freue mich schon auf deine Bilder.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ja.
Hier ist auf jeden Fall nix los. Noch nicht ein Biss.
Der Mond scheint so hell das sogar der Kuckuck wieder ruft.
Mond mit Jupiter.


----------



## bombe20 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Der Mond scheint so hell das sogar der Kuckuck wieder ruft.


Wir sind vorhin die A38 aus Thüringen Richtung Halle. Da hing der Mond wie ein riesiger Eierkuchen am Himmel. 
Ich hoffe bei dir geht was. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich es dir.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke bombe. 

Gab gleich 2 Bisse.

Einen auf Wurm, aber da hat mir der Biber die Sehne in einen Weidenbusch gezogen. War alles bombenfest. Die Montage konnte ich aber noch mit einer 6m Stippe retten.

Der 2 Biss war auf Fisch (halbe Plötze). Da hab ich nun wirklich gedacht ... Das ist ein Aal ... aber denkste.


----------



## bombe20 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri heil!


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil.

 Du hast da schon sonderbare Weißfische, Rotaugen die sich für einen Lachs halten und Rotfedern, die glauben ein Raubfisch zu sein.

 Da muss man eigentlich von ausgehen, dass das Rotaugen/Lachs und Rotfeder/Zander Hybriden sind. #d |bigeyes :q


----------



## geomas (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, zokker! 

Mecklenburger Friedfische sollte man nie unterschätzen ;-)


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch allen. Ich mach Feierabend. Ist zu hell, kommt nix mehr.


----------



## LOCHI (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ist auch live vom Wasser :m


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin durch. Wegen 1cm musste ich aber die Scheibe abbauen.


----------



## daci7 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal viel Erfolg zokker! Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grüsse vom Alpensee.
Bis jetzt noch Schneider[emoji16].
Bisl Pause muss auch sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naish82 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sag mal, Zokker, was ist dass denn für‘n Flüsschen oder Kanal durch den du immer fährst um auf deinen See zu kommen?! Das Ding sieht ja schon total malerisch aus und schreit förmlich nach Hecht... =D
Das frag ich mich  jedes Mal wenn ich deine Bilder sehe...


----------



## Wilhelm (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Grüsse vom Alpensee.
> Bis jetzt noch Schneider[emoji16].
> Bisl Pause muss auch sein.
> 
> ...



Ein Bild wie ein Gemälde, wunderschöne Landschaft bei dir.#6


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super Bild Forelle.

Köfis senken ging in die Hose. 2h. Keinen Fisch bekommen. Zum Glück hab ich noch welche mit.
Angeln sind scharf.


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Sag mal, Zokker, was ist dass denn für‘n Flüsschen oder Kanal durch den du immer fährst um auf deinen See zu kommen?! Das Ding sieht ja schon total malerisch aus und schreit förmlich nach Hecht... =D
> Das frag ich mich  jedes Mal wenn ich deine Bilder sehe...



Das ist ein Peene-Kanal.
Im Herbst und jetzt auch noch ist da ordentlich Hecht drin.


----------



## Naish82 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Das ist ein Peene-Kanal.
> Im Herbst und jetzt auch noch ist da ordentlich Hecht drin.




Sieht traumhaft aus... Da würd ich gern mal durch-jerken...


----------



## banzinator (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker. 
Sind immer herrlich deine Bilder.


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.

Hab mich ins flache Wasser, dicht unter Land gelegt. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt, ob überhaupt schon was geht.


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Out of the Handy.

Da muß gar nix mehr beissen.


----------



## Fischknipser (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Zokker
Herrlicher Anblick,wenn jetzt noch was beißt ist es quasi die Krönung. 
Ich beneide dich für deine Zeit die du auf und an Wasser verbringen kannst.

Ich hoffe ich habe auch irgendwann auch mal die Zeit und Kraft dazu.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Bilder. So möge er Sie mit Schlangen krönen#6


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Super Bild Forelle.
> 
> Köfis senken ging in die Hose. 2h. Keinen Fisch bekommen. Zum Glück hab ich noch welche mit.
> Angeln sind scharf.


Danke [emoji4].
Deine Gegend ist ja auch Traumhaft. 
Nur Wasser überall[emoji3].
Wunderschön.

@Wilhelm.
Danke, ist bei mir in der Nähe im Nachbarland.
Ja,ist wunderschön dort. 
For allem die Gebirgsbäche.




Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Biss, aber kein Aal.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da haben sich wohl zwei Nachtschwärmer getroffen.:m

 Petri Heil#6


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht kam nix mehr. Ist noch nicht viel los. Der Fischer hat auch nicht viel in den Reusen. Hab mich wieder ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Kumpel ist auf einem anderen See, mit dem selben Resultat. Nix.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel ist auf einem anderen See, mit dem selben Resultat. Nix.



Ist interessant. Hier in den fränkischen Flüssen beißen die Aale gut. Was für ne Wassertemperatur habt ihr in den Seen?


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

13 bis 14 Grad.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 13 bis 14 Grad.



Mehr ist es bei uns auch nicht. Aber großer See ist halt was anderes als mittlerer/kleiner Fluss.

Was bei uns dafür aktuell ganz schlecht beißt, ist Karpfen. Hatte noch nie so einen schlechten Start in die Saison. Und da meine ich nicht die großen Brummer, sondern "Pfannenkarpfen" um die 2-3 kg.


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ... Aber großer See ist halt was anderes als mittlerer/kleiner Fluss ...



Richtig. Es geht meistens etwas später los, dafür geht es im Herbst länger.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mehr ist es bei uns auch nicht. Aber großer See ist halt was anderes als mittlerer/kleiner Fluss.
> 
> Was bei uns dafür aktuell ganz schlecht beißt, ist Karpfen. Hatte noch nie so einen schlechten Start in die Saison. Und da meine ich nicht die großen Brummer, sondern "Pfannenkarpfen" um die 2-3 kg.



Nur wird im Fluss die Temperatur komplett 13-14 Grad haben, auf den Seen ist das die Oberflächentemperatur, drei vier Meter runter und es ist arsch kalt...


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir hatten hier gestern Sturm, es ist alles gut durchgerührt.
Feierabend und noch ein paar Seeadler knipsen. 11 hatte ich zu erst mit mal gesehen.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> sondern "Pfannenkarpfen" um die 2-3 kg.



Da scheinst du aber echt große Pfannen zu haben  .


----------



## zokker (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rückfahrt. Scheibe musste wieder runter.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Horni 2018. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOCHI (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schick! Petri!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schicke Hornhechte, sehr geil 

--

Ich war gestern nach Feierabend spontan den langzeit EKG beanspruchen, indem ich mit Schwimmbrot auf Karpfen los bin. War anfangs sehr zäh aber mit der Zeit gab es dann den ein oder anderen Biss. Am Ende wurden es 5 Karpfen, war eine gute Idee noch Feierabend noch los zu düsen.


----------



## phirania (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wunderbar in der Natur...


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser.
Ich will es heute mal wieder im Torfstich probieren. Mal sehen ob mir die Schwarzen was drin gelassen haben.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen am Wasser.
> Ich will es heute mal wieder im Torfstich probieren. Mal sehen ob mir die Schwarzen was drin gelassen haben.



Wenn das alles Kormorane sind, die da in den Bäumen sitzen bzw. wegfliegen sehe ich schwarz für den schönen Torfstich.

 Wünsche allen da draußen viel Petri Heil.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Alles Kormorane.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz leer ist der Tümpel noch nicht.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen kleinen Barsch gab es noch und dann der Erste dieses Jahr. 
Auf Blaukopf gebissen. 30-35cm, schwimmt natürlich schon wieder.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der ist den Schwarzen noch entkommen. Aber ob er es überlebt?


----------



## banzinator (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker wo sind die Schlangen ?


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



banzinator schrieb:


> Zokker wo sind die Schlangen ?


Nächster Versuch


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Senken war wieder nix.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich mal einen bekommen, haben mir bestimmt schon 10 Würmer geklaut. 
Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Schwimmt wieder.




:q:q:q


----------



## Ørret (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich pack nu zusammen.....drei Stündchen die  Sonne genossen ....ein kleinen hab ich bekommen einer ist ausgestiegen. Beides auf Tigernuss.


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Örret

Ich hab mich ins flache gelegt, 70-80cm. Wollen mal sehen.


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker#6

Ich bleibe die nacht wieder am bootshaus..

Angeln sind scharf aber nur mit schwanzstücke von Plötzen...köfis kriegen ist echt ein Krampf.

Mal gucken ob was kommt aber letztes we hat's ja auch geklappt.

Die bleie sind auch schon ordentlich unterwegs|gr:

Gruß....#h


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann wünsche ich dir mal Petri Heil. Hoffentlich klappt's.

Köfis ist bei mir auch ein Krampf. 
Ich hab mir Ukis mitgebracht. Angle auch nur mit den Schwanzstücken, sonst zu groß.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieso eigentlich die schwanzstücke? Würde der Kopf nicht mehr locken? Angle eher selten mit Köfi auf Aal und dann eher mit Wurm und Maden.
Wünsch euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die großen Aale sind doch alle Weibchen. Was wollen die mit nem Kopf?


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Die großen Aale sind doch alle Weibchen. Was wollen die mit nem Kopf?



Reden |supergri


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

|muahah:#6

Ich habe auch das Kopfende noch nie was gefangen....kann auch Einbildung sein ...

Gruß....#h


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab ja nicht mehr dran geglaubt. Die Größe ist noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:k#6
Petri Zokker. Ich habe des frühen abends auch zwei verhaftet. Und danach kamen noch 8 Kleine|uhoh:


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, lief ja dann bei dir.

Bei mir tut sich nix.

Arsch kalt 4`.


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der eine Aal war auch der einzigste Biss die Nacht. 58cm und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Der eine Aal war auch der einzigste Biss die Nacht. 58cm und schwimmt wieder.



Ich habe bisher Aale immer nur als Beifang gehabt und das waren nicht viele, obwohl ich finde, er ist einer der wohlschmeckensden Fische überhaupt.
Was ich mich aber schon immer gefragt habe, wie vermisst man einen (lebenden) Aal?
Selbst habe ich immer geschätzt!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo Taxi

Im Zweifelsfall, so wie bei dem heute Nacht, messe ich mit Zollstock nach. Der Aal wird an der Schnur dicht über das Wasser gehalten, in der anderen Hand der Zollstock. Beides direkt bis an die Wasseroberfläche. Brauch man ein wenig Übung zu und der Aal zappelt auch ein wenig, aber ab und zu macht er sich doch mal lang. 

Heute sind erstaunlich wenig Adler unterwegs, naja die Fischer machen auch die Reusen nicht leer.

Hab mich wieder ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## aalpietscher (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri#6


Bei mir kam nix.

Gruß...#h


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend. 

Heute Abend gibt es noch Seeadler Fotos ... So viele habe ich noch nie auf einen Haufen gesehen.


----------



## bombe20 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt es noch Seeadler Fotos ... So viele habe ich noch nie auf einen Haufen gesehen.



Die sollte man darauf trainieren Kormorane zu schlagen.


----------



## Toto1980 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum Thema, wie vermisst man einen lebendigen Aal, kann ich nur sagen..
Versuch in auf den Rücken zu legen und streiche ihn ein paar mal von der Brust aus über den Bauch, nach ein paar mal verfällt er für ein paar Minuten in eine Starre. Wer e nicht glaubt, der soll es probieren. Hab es selber nur erfahren und getestet. Funktioniert wirklich.


----------



## plattfisch56 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kannst den Aal auch einfach auf eine Zeitung legen.
 Tageszeitung--- nicht Playboy.


----------



## elranchero (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> Zum Thema, wie vermisst man einen lebendigen Aal, kann ich nur sagen..
> Versuch in auf den Rücken zu legen und streiche ihn ein paar mal von der Brust aus über den Bauch, nach ein paar mal verfällt er für ein paar Minuten in eine Starre. Wer e nicht glaubt, der soll es probieren. Hab es selber nur erfahren und getestet. Funktioniert wirklich.


das probier ich auf jeden Fall mal...ist ja wie bei Nachbars Lumpi.....[emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Kannst den Aal auch einfach auf eine Zeitung legen.
> Tageszeitung--- nicht Playboy.



Da wäre Playboy aber effektiver,damit ee länger still hält....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gute gelegenheit, werde es mal probieren die Tage...
Vielleicht schon morgen :q...


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gute gelegenheit, werde es mal probieren die Tage...
> Vielleicht schon morgen :q...



Aber nicht das du dich auf den Playboy legst.:q:q:m


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Stunde Kurzansitz auf Karpfen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwar nicht ganz live, weil ich am See fast keinen Empfang habe, aber gerstern endlich die ersten > 15 cm Fische an die Angel bekommen. 54 cm Brasse und 47 cm Schleie. 
Die Schleie kam schön mit Ansage. Grundelblasen begannen 1,5 meter vor meiner Pose und steuerten direkt drauf zu.


----------



## Sven_H2O (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Zwar nicht ganz live, weil ich am See fast keinen Empfang habe, aber gerstern endlich die ersten > 15 cm Fische an die Angel bekommen. 54 cm Brasse und 47 cm Schleie.
> Die Schleie kam schön mit Ansage. Grundelblasen begannen 1,5 meter vor meiner Pose und steuerten direkt drauf zu.





Petri! Schöne Fische 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ MarcinD: Petri heil! Ging einer der Fische auf die neue Korum?


----------



## MarcinD (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



geomas schrieb:


> @ MarcinD: Petri heil! Ging einer der Fische auf die neue Korum?





Danke, nein leider sind die immer noch jungfräulich. War gestern an meinem Stammplatz im 15x15 Krautloch. 
Da wäre das Feedern echt anstrengend mit den langen Ruten.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## fishhawk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hallo,

Petri zu den Fischen.

Sind bei euch alle Schleien solche Moppel?


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hornhecht am Haken. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Sind bei euch alle Schleien solche Moppel?




Also die vier, die ich da rausgeholt habe, waren alle so stattlich. [emoji3]




Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Müssten die nicht langsam auch Laichzeit haben? Würde die Pummeligkeit erklären. Petri Marcin!


----------



## rhinefisher (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Fische und Bilder - das erste macht mich ganz kribbelig.. .
Dickes Petri !


----------



## fischbär (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Talsperre Markersbach, herrlich idyllisch.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Müssten die nicht langsam auch Laichzeit haben? Würde die Pummeligkeit erklären. Petri Marcin!



Die sind aber insgesamt extrem hochrückig und stämmig.
Wenn das Bild nicht täuscht, müsste die abgebildete Schleie auch ein Männchen sein.


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also Kleinfisch ist da [emoji39]


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch mal wieder los.


----------



## bombe20 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und viel Erfolg, Zokker!
Ich werde mir heute nach vielen Jahren mal wieder Die Skeptiker ansehen und hoffe, das sie viele alte Sachen spielen. Von daher: Prost!


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker :g

Auf das du heute ein Dreier hast :m


----------



## fosiel (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker ...

Ich werd morgen oder übermorgen los ziehen ... letzte Woche gab es, an einem neuen Gewässer für mich, nur Kleinfisch.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.

So langsam pegel sich wieder alles ein. Wasser ist um 30cm gefallen. Köfis senken  geht auch wieder. Hoffen wir mal das die Aale auch wieder ordentlich beißen. WT 19 Grad.


Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch nicht der Zielfisch aber beißt wenigstens was. Köfi war ü 10cm.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin in Ufernähe, ins flache Wasser gefahren. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück Zokker...sitze auch draußen.
Letzten 2 Wochen waren hier sehr gut mit Aal, ma guggn was heute geht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wünsche Euch beiden einen guten Fang. Habt eine gute Zeit am Wasser.

@zokker die Fotos sind Hammer. Was würde ich dafür geben, jetzt dabei zu sein.




Gruß 
Martin


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke und dir auch viel Glück Rudi.

Ja Martin das wäre nicht schlecht ... dann könntest du die Mücken tot hauen, aber so viel sind es auch nicht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute erlebt meine Tochter ihre erste Nacht am Wasser. Auf die Fische uns gnädig sind und uns den schlaf rauben.
Allen am Wasser, eine erfolgreiche Nacht.


----------



## fosiel (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Heute erlebt meine Tochter ihre erste Nacht am Wasser. Auf die Fische uns gnädig sind und uns den schlaf rauben.
> Allen am Wasser, eine erfolgreiche Nacht.


Du Glückspilz ... meine hat keine Angelambitionen  ... Fette Fische euch allen!


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Timmi, dir und deiner Tochter auch eine erfolgreiche Nacht.

Einen Barsch hatte ich noch und gerade eben den hier. Der hat gut Maß.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schlangen Flüsterer schlägt wieder zu. 

Petri.


----------



## elaphe (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo haben die alten männer denn gespielt? Wird die zukunft immernoch strahlend sein? 





bombe20 schrieb:


> Petri und viel Erfolg, Zokker!
> Ich werde mir heute nach vielen Jahren mal wieder Die Skeptiker ansehen und hoffe, das sie viele alte Sachen spielen. Von daher: Prost!



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker #6...

Ich konnte heute auch ein kleinen ergattern, etwa mitte 50cm...
Zieh Du noch ein oder zwei ...

#hThomas


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Thomas, Petri

Kam bloß leider nix mehr. Liege wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten  Morgen in die Runde.
Die ganze Zeit kein Biss, also um 1 Uhr schlafen gelegt und um 1:05 Uhr wieder hoch, zum Aalanlanden. Kein Großer aber immerhin der erste fürs Räuchern.
Rest der Nacht war wieder sehr ruhig.


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen Timmi

War bei mir genau so, ich hatte mich gerade hingelegt.

Heute Morgen um 5.30 hab ich mich verlegt und wollte mich dann eigentlich wieder hinlegen, aber dann habe ich anderen beim Aalfang zugeschaut.


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, Petri
> 
> Kam bloß leider nix mehr. Liege wieder im Tiefen.



Verdammt, ist das nachts kalt bei euch |bigeyes

Da bin ich mit 12 grad sehr gut bedient |supergri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> ....dann habe ich anderen beim Aalfang zugeschaut.



Cooler Schnappschuß zokker #6...

Ich durfte einmal auch schon einen Komoran bei Aal verschlingen zuschauen...
Der hat sich ganz schön gequält den runter zu schlucken, 
es hat etwa 15 min. gedauert |rolleyes...
War sehr interessant...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern und glücklichen am Wasser. Schöne Bilder und Meldungen#6

Ich war am Freitag für ein paar Stündchen draussen. Fing stark an, und ließ leider stark nach


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern und glücklichen am Wasser. Schöne Bilder und Meldungen#6
> 
> Ich war am Freitag für ein paar Stündchen draussen. Fing stark an, und ließ leider stark nach



Petri #6


----------



## bombe20 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



elaphe schrieb:


> Wo haben die alten männer denn gespielt?


In Halle war ein  Punkrockfestival auf der Peißnitzinsel. Das gefühlte Durchschnittsalter war etwa 50. Aber auch Eugen ist grau geworden. Meine Erwartungen wurden aber erfüllt. Die alten Männer rocken noch wie vor 15 Jahren.
Mein Kater hält sich auch in Grenzen.

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Aalzheimer #6 !!!


Immer wieder geile Aale !!!
Auf Tauwurm oder Grundel, weil da welche im Eimer sind :q...


Gehe heute auch noch für 2-3 Stündchen Abends los, macht echt Laune auf ruhig und im sitzen zu angeln...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grüße vom Fluss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Grüße vom Fluss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Heil 

Meine Ruten sind auch scharf


----------



## fosiel (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meine auch [emoji16]


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Aalzheimer, das ist ja auch mal ein Maßiger#6.


Petri Heil allen anderen am Wasser, schöne Bilder#6.


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viele Grundeln und Krabben bisher 2 Schnürsenkel konnten zurückgesetzt werden!


----------



## Stulle (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach dem ich zahlenmäßig hinten lag haben die krabbe vaddern die Haken abgekniffen [emoji886] und ich konnte ein Portionsfisch fangen.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, 

ein Rotlichtaal. Geil.


----------



## STRULIK (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern Abend am Rhein........


----------



## Maxthecat (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil#6 Das ist mal eine schöne Strecke an Zandern ! Das hätte ich auch mal gerne hier Oben an der Nordsee in den Fließgewässern und Tief's . Obwohl , wir haben ja ein paar gute Zandergewässer  , nur hatte ich die letzten drei Jahre nicht das Glück , das einer Hängen blieb bei mir#c.

Vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr ja mal auch bei mir mit einem schönen Zander  Entweder mit der Spinnrute oder bei Ansitz mit Köfi . Allerdings muss ich zum Spinnfischen noch bis zum 01.06.18 warten |rolleyes. Wir haben da seit diesem Jahr eine neue Regelung zum Spinnfischen und  Schutz der Zanderbrut ,den Böcken und auch den brütenden Wasservögeln .

Mit Köfi zum Ansitz ist es aber in den ganzen Jeveraner Vereins Gewässern gestattet ab 01.05.18 wieder auf Raubfisch zu gehen , das Verbot bzw. die verlängerte Schonzeit betrifft nur das Spinnfischen , obwohl es hier in zwei stehenden Gewässern eine Ausnahmeregelung gibt , wo das Spinnfischen gestattet ist , auch wieder ab dem 01.05.18 ! Damit unsere vielen Spinnfischer auch ihrem Hobby frönen können #6.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin los.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus, Wetter ist ja erste Sahne heute..bissl windig vielleicht.

Hatte zuletzt nur 2 kurze Anfasser, sonst kam nix...daher hab ich auch nix mehr gepostet.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.

Bissel windig? Hier ist ganz schön windig.

Köfis senken ging ratz fatz.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Stulle (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Bissel windig? Hier ist ganz schön windig.
> 
> ...



Ein traum |bigeyes

Bei mir sind es 2 stück geworden. beide 55|kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Stulle

Heute lege ich mich mal nicht dicht ans Schilf. Mal sehen, Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

3 Deckel Carpaccio für die Aale. Für jede Angel einer.


----------



## fosiel (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Im Futterkorb oder wie machst Du das?


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> 3 Deckel Carpaccio für die Aale. Für jede Angel einer.



Bin gespannt ob es hilft.

Petri #6


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fosiel schrieb:


> Im Futterkorb oder wie machst Du das?


Nö, mit so einem Eimerdeckel lässt sich schön weit werfen. Mach ich aber immer so.


----------



## fosiel (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Achso [emoji16] ... dann drück ich mal die Daumen


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dankeschön

Die Venus.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Den muss ich morgen erst mal messen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drücke dir auch die Daumen und zieh mal was #6...

Wäre cool wenn Du mal ein / zwei Bilder posten würdest, wie Du deine KöFi oder Fetzen am Haken montierst...
 Bin neugierig und würde mir es gerne abgucken wenn es kein Geheimnis ist ...


#hThomas


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Ersten #6...


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch.

So sieht es aus. Um die 10cm ist ideal.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und Fetzen so. Das ist ein Kauli.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Besten Dank zokker #6#6#6...


Werde es vorbildlich nachmachen ...


Aber eine Frage habe ich noch :q:q:q...
Bietest Du die schwebend über oder aufliegend am Grund mit der Pose an |kopfkrat ???


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachts meitens auf Grund. Am Tag über Grund.  

Um 02:30 gab es einen Doppelschlag. Beißen sehr vorsichtig, spielen viel rum. 1 Biss hatte ich noch, der hat in 5min 20m Schur genommen, aber nur ganz langsam. Angehauen ... nix dran, nur der Fisch durchgekaut.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam nix mehr. 

Heute Morgen ist es etwas wärmer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nachts meitens auf Grund. Am Tag über Grund.
> 
> Um 02:30 gab es einen Doppelschlag. Beißen sehr vorsichtig...




Danke Nochmals #6 !!!


Fettws Petri zum trio ...

 Einfach immer geil was Du rauszauberst |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...


#hThomas...


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nachts meitens auf Grund. Am Tag über Grund.
> 
> Um 02:30 gab es einen Doppelschlag. Beißen sehr vorsichtig, spielen viel rum. 1 Biss hatte ich noch, der hat in 5min 20m Schur genommen, aber nur ganz langsam. Angehauen ... nix dran, nur der Fisch durchgekaut.



Hat es doch noch geklappt mit dem Dreier.

Petri


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri Zokker! Und wie immer großartige Bilder! Ich hatte bisher den Haken immer zum maul rausschauen lassen und dann durch den Fisch gefädelt aber deine anköderung gefällt mir besser. Wie lange wartest du im Schnitt bis zum Anhieb und was für Haken nutzt du? Sehen sehr stabil aus, gefällt mir


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Zokker! ... Wie lange wartest du im Schnitt bis zum Anhieb und was für Haken nutzt du? Sehen sehr stabil aus, gefällt mir




Danke dir.


Warten bis zum Anhieb: Kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Es kommt immer auf den Biss an. Das kann von 10sek (wenn die Aale auf Raubzug sind und einem die Schnur nur so von der Rolle reißen) bis 15min (kaltes Wasser oder Aale laufen nicht und man fängt sie von ihren Standplätzen weg) dauern.


Haken benutze ich solche hier.




Bis vor ein paar Jahren gab es die von Balzer, Camtec Allrounde hießen die glaube ich, sind aber nicht mehr im Programm (25er Pack). Größe 4.


Gruß|wavey:


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder am Start.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück! Ich will heute Abend auch los auf Aal (am kleinen Fluss). Falls das Wetter hält. Hier in Mittelfranken steigt aktuell das Risiko größerer Unwetter.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann viel Spaß Naturliebhaber.
Gewitter ist doch geil, Unwetter sagen sie doch heute ständig an.

Ich hab Fische gesenkt und mach gerade die Angeln fertig.


----------



## fosiel (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker ...
Ich muss jetzt bis 31.5 durchhalten dann geht's eine Woche nach Südnorwegen [emoji4]


----------



## Aalhunter33 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ zokker

Das riecht da ja förmlich nach Aal.......
Sehr schöne Möglichkeiten hast du da !
Neidvolles Petri. #6


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> @ zokker
> 
> Das riecht da ja förmlich nach Aal.......



Auch wenn es so aussieht, zwischen den Wurzeln gibt es nicht viele Aale. Grosse, stehende Gewässer haben andere Gesetze.

Achso ganz vergessen. 
Angeln scharf, ich werde ganz schön durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker zum dreier Gestirn. Ich war gestern auch los und habe Kindergarten gespielt.11 Stück hatte ich bis um halb eins. Allerdings nicht wirklich viel brauchbares. 4 Stück zwischen 50-60cm durften mit nach Hause. Könnte wohl schon wieder apropos wieder, viel Glück heute Abend#6


----------



## STRULIK (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute geht's wider mal auf Zander.


----------



## Zander Jonny (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Auch wenn es so aussieht, zwischen den Wurzeln gibt es nicht viele Aale. Grosse, stehende Gewässer haben andere Gesetze.
> 
> Achso ganz vergessen.
> Angeln scharf, ich werde ganz schön durchgeschaukelt.



Nach was gehst du denn jetzt bei deiner stellen Wahl wenn ich fragen darf ?


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Nach was gehst du denn jetzt bei deiner stellen Wahl wenn ich fragen darf ?


Tagsüber nach der Tiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit.
Nachts auch nach Tiefe und Bodenbeschaffenheit und Scharkanten, Kraut, vorhandensein von Kleinfisch, Strömung, wie weit tiefes Wasser entfernt ist, WT und am allermeisten nach Gefühl und Erfahrung.

Petri Aalsheimer, scheint ja genug Aal vorhanden zu sein. Wegen den kleinen Aalen und den vielen Weißfischen angle ich nur mit Köfis um 10-12cm, was aber machen 40er-50er Aal auch nicht vom Beissen abhält.

@STRULIK dir auch viel Erfolg.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollen mal sehen. Ich liege 25m neben der Stelle wo ich vorgestern war.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Probiers auch wieder..gestern gabs nichtmal nen ansatz von biss.
Daher heute mal andere Stelle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Rudi,

sieht gut aus, deine Stelle. Hoffentlich hast du den richtigen Riecher. Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab direkt am Schilf abgelegt, knapp nen Meter tief dort, viele kleine Rotfedern da.
Gab grad nen Biss, schicke 30er Tinca.
Durfte wieder schwimmen, viel zu schön zum abschlagen

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ... schicke 30er Tinca ... viel zu schön zum abschlagen



Und zu jung

Du machst das schon[emoji41]


----------



## STRULIK (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bäm.....


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.
Mit Köfi oder Gufi?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Zander. Muss noch bis 1.6. warten bis ich wieder darf.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder ne Schleie....grummel.
Fischbiss wär auch mal schick

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## STRULIK (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs!
Der hat auf Wobbler gebissen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an Aalzheimer zu den Aalen #6... 
 Auch ein Petri an Bimmelrudi und Strulik...


Ich würde heute auch schon so gerne, aber leider erst übermorgen auf Aal...Noch zwei mal schlafen #q...



Ab 01.06 macht es bei mir auch wieder Bäm, Bäm, Bäm...



Dir zokker, natürlich fette Beute #6 !!!!!
"Komm mir ja nicht ohne Aal nach Hause"
Drücke dir die Daumen und mach den Eimer voll ...


#hThomas...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab wohl heut ne Fressstraße erwischt...Schleie Nr.3

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na Petri. 

Bei mir auch noch nichts ... still ruht der See.

Ich leg mich gleich hin


----------



## Flussangler_58 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle Fänger !!!


Ich war heute Abend von 20 Uhr bis 0 Uhr am Fluss.
Ergebnis = kein Biss, es sollte halt nicht sein.
Nächstes mal wird es besser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Na Petri.
> 
> Ich leg mich gleich hin




Mach ich auch gleich...aber in meine Koje daheim


Vielleicht läuft ja noch was am frühen Morgen bei dir...drück die Daumen.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Rudi, ich schaue mal in meinen Eimer ...auch des Daumen drücken hat nix geholfen(ich glaube das ist nur Aberglaube). Nicht 1 Biss gehabt die Nacht. Liege jetzt wieder im Tiefen und warte auf die Seeadler.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oder doch kein Aberglaube.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri....besser wie Schneider bleiben 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke

Feierabend


----------



## bombe20 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Norden von Halle vor dem Wehr in Trotha. Gegenüber die Cröllwitzer Actien Papierfabrik 1862, wenn ich die Zahl richtig lesen kann. Es beißt schon mal...


----------



## aelos (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Ansitz auf Aal ..und die Mücken geben alles.

Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dicker Barsch.. ist der Angeltag im  ...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fosiel (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach Quatsch.... schöne Kirsche, Petri[emoji106]


----------



## aelos (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

[emoji6]Danke 

Gesendet von meinem DLI-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Bombe20, hol was raus.


Petri zum fetten Barsch, ich wünsche dir einen fetter Aal.


----------



## Trollhorn (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@bombe20


Ich saß gestern ein Stück flussabwärts hinter dem Hafen...da wollten die Aale nicht, die Brassen aber umso mehr. Hoffe du ziehst was raus.


----------



## bombe20 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seit dem es dunkel ist, tut sich auch nüscht mehr, außer Schnurschwimmer der liebestollen Fische. Einen Biss hatte ich gerade noch. Leider versammelt...
Halbe Stunde noch, dann gehts Heim.


----------



## JottU (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum angeln ans Wasser kommen  - gecheckt. 
Köderfische fangen - gecheckt.
Hoffe es geht heute Nacht mal was. 

Muss demnächst mal mit der Spinnrute und den Fröschen hier her. Ganz schön Krawall hier.


----------



## phirania (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster Aal heute...


----------



## JottU (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht doch gut los, der Hecht mit 48 noch ein wenig arg lütt aber ne 37er Schleie hat man hier auch nicht so oft.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri JottU, wünsche dir max Erfolge die Nacht.


@phirania  Jetzt schon der Erste? Da kommt bestimmt noch was. Fettes Petri#6


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die nächste Nacht mit dem Töchterchen am Wasser steht an. Auf das die Spree uns etwas für den Räucherofen her gibt.
Auf Wurm beissen die kleinen Barsche wie verrückt aber eigentlich sollte Köfirute heute mal klingeln 

Petri an alle anderen die das Glück haben heute am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trimmi, ihr sitzt aber weit weg von den Ruten - nervt das mit den Barschen nicht ein bisschen? Egal - ich wünsche euch beiden und allen anderen Glückspilzen viel Petri Heil!
Morgen bin ich dann dran ^^


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sobald die kurze nachher im Zelt ist, rücke ich näher zu den Ruten. Aber sie möchte noch toben und Karten spielen, also halten wir noch Abstand.
Barsche gebe. Langsam Ruhe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> @phirania  Jetzt schon der Erste?



Ich habe voriges Jahr Mitte Juni bei 30 Grad Sternstunden erlebt, wo ich um 20 Uhr am Wasser war und um 22 Uhr abgebrochen habe, weil 5 Aale am Abend genug sind. Manchmal versteht man die Viecher nicht ... |bigeyes

Dieses Jahr im April (bei 7 Grad) auch so ein Erlebnis: Von 19 Uhr bis 0 Uhr am Wasser. In Summe 5 Aale, davon 2 mitgenommen. Alle zwischen 21:00 und 21:30 |kopfkrat


----------



## Zmann (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Köder sind im gefangen,Ruten sind ausgelegt,mal schauen ob was geht,wenn nur der Mond nicht schon wieder so hell wäre...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zmann schrieb:


> Köder sind im gefangen,Ruten sind ausgelegt,mal schauen ob was geht,wenn nur der Mond nicht schon wieder so hell wäre...



Ich war vergangenen Sonntag bei hellem Mond unterwegs. Komplette Nullnummer.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sonntag auf Montag hatten wir vier gute Aale in 30 Min, allerdings erst recht spät, gegen 01:00-01:30 etwa


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich war vergangenen Sonntag bei hellem Mond unterwegs. Komplette Nullnummer.




Na so hell kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, bei 26% Mond.


Heute sind es fast 80%.


Allen am Wasser ein Petri Heil, holt was raus.:vik:


----------



## Zmann (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Zander stört es nicht....


----------



## phirania (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri JottU, wünsche dir max Erfolge die Nacht.
> 
> 
> @phirania  Jetzt schon der Erste? Da kommt bestimmt noch was. Fettes Petri#6


Danke.
Sollte eigentlich auf Schleie gehen.
Aal war Beifang.
Gab dann  noch eine 40 cm Schlange die weiter wachsen kann.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Na so hell kann es ja nicht gewesen sein, bei 26% Mond.
> 
> 
> Heute sind es fast 80%.



Ich fand es sehr hell. Hab um 23 Uhr ohne Lampe zusammenbauen können.


----------



## Zmann (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich mache Feierabend,der erhoffte Aal kam mal wieder nicht aber dafür zwei Zander und einen Biss Versemmelt ,nicht schlecht für fast Vollmond.
Die Zander schwimmen natürlich wieder!


----------



## JottU (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade ein Mörderrun auf der Karpfenrute, leider hat das Vorfach da nicht mitgespielt. So etwas hatte ich auch noch nicht an der Angel.
 Aal sieht hier heute auch schlecht aus. 
Eine Brasse war noch aber wer braucht schon so was.
Leider ist der See in ca 2-3 Wochen dann auch wieder Geschichte weil dann total zugewachsen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jottu, kommste einfach bei mir vorbei
Lief hier echt gut.
3 Aale, davon zwei für den Ofen,  ein paar barsche für die Hühner, Köderfische und ein, ja was ist es denn?, Giebel


----------



## daci7 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!#6


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle Nachtangler.


Ja ist ein Giebel Robert, 2 schöne Aale#6.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mit diesen beiden Aalen habe ich jetzt schon so viele fürs Räuchern, wie im gesamten letzten Jahr.
Ich glaube 2018 wird mein Jahr.
Erster Fisch der Saison ein 107cm Hecht, jetzt schon drei Aale, Hornhecht angeln konnte ich auch. Besser geht es wohl nicht


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die, die am Wasser waren !!!

War gestern auch und konnte zwei schöne Aale fangen und ein kleineren der noch wachsen darf...Heute nochmal los...


@zokker:


Die ersten zwei Bisse habe ich vergeigt, obwohl ich gewartet habe  #q...
Länger warten war angesagt |rolleyes...





#hThomas...


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ... Die ersten zwei Bisse habe ich vergeigt, obwohl ich gewartet habe  #q...
> Länger warten war angesagt |rolleyes...




Fettes Petri ... man habt ihr klares Wasser


Wenn sie sehr spitz beißen kannste ruhig 10-15min warten.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch wieder los. Will gleich senken.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> man habt ihr klares Wasser




Danke fürs Petri #6...



Ihr nicht ??? Unser kann man aus dem Hahn so trinken ...
Die haben noch ein Frischbad bekommen...

*Erst schlafen* dann die Arbeit war der Plan :q...




#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri zokker...

Bei mir geht es auch wieder gegen 20.00h los...


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, dann berichte heute Abend.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe es auch wieder ans Wasser geschafft.
mal sehen heute geht. Schlafplatz steht, Köfis sind gestippt.

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri und eine entspannte Nacht


----------



## LOCHI (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht gleich los...


----------



## Doerk71 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin heute auch endlich mal wieder los. Mit dem Belly auf dem Sund. Leider wollten Zander und Hecht bisher noch nicht.
Euch allen fettes Petri!





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die ersten zarten Bisse waren da. Aber noch kein Fisch.
Jetzt gibt es erstmal frisch geräucherte Forelle und hornhecht und dann darf es richtig abgehen.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute mal ganz andere Stelle, ganz dich am Schilf und kaum Netz hier E ein Balken. Fotos hochladen ist ein Geduldspiel. Hab kaum noch Blut im Arm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entschneidert.


----------



## bombe20 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Allen viel erfolg, Ruten sind scharf...


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

71er gelandet, einen kleinen verloren


----------



## Zander Jonny (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> 71er gelandet, einen kleinen verloren



Was denn ?


----------



## trawar (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin und bleibe Schneider


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der erste Miniaal. Schonend in sein Element entlassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei verhaftet, geht gut los.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern.

Bei mir noch keinen Zupfer.


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin erstmal gesundheitlich aus dem Rennen
Petri Allen die am Wasser sind.#6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank und Petri den erfolgreichen...
Nr. 3 gerade gesäckelt...


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.

Grade einen Biss gehabt. 10min gewartet ... nix dran,:nur Fisch durchgekaut.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nun hat sich auch mal einer erbarmt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade einen guten Aal bis zum Kescher geführt.
Bei der letzten Flucht fand er dann einen Knüppel im Wasser. Knüppel sicher gelandet, Aal weg...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, und zieh noch was !!! #6

 Habe bis 3.30h gemacht, ist auch bei drei Stück geblieben...
Auf Köfi ging mal heute garnichts, alle drei auf eine Rute mit 5-6 Maden und dann auch noch spitz gebissen...Taui war den auch zu groß...

Bilder hochladen hat live nicht gefunzt und jetzt auch kein Bock mehr, werde mal später machen...


Wäre nicht schlecht wenn mir einer erklärt warum man keine Bilder hochladen kann mit IPhone zum AB bzw. wie das geht...Habe es öfter probiert...Muß ich etwas runterladen ???


Ab in die Falle nun |gaehn:  |schlafen...


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja Timmi, so was ist ärgerlich, wenn man den Aal schon sieht. Was für eine Schnurstärke nimmt du? 

Gute Nacht Thomas, fettes Petri, hat sich mal gelohnt.

Ich liege jetzt wieder im Tiefen und werde mir erst mal einen Kaffee kochen.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal gesundheitlich aus dem Rennen
> Petri Allen die am Wasser sind.#6


Wad los? Wad häst?


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aal schwimmt wieder. Hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe eine geflochtene drauf mit ca. 10kg Tragkraft.
An der Schnur lag es nicht. Der Fisch war nur so knapp Gehakt das die Hakenspitze frei war und dir hat sich in den Knüppel gebohrt. Hatte der Fisch natürlich alle Mittel um frei zu kommen.
Ich verstehe es nur nicht, ganz zarghafter Biss, nur knapp gehakt, aber der aufgezogene Köderfisch ist restlos verschwunden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Trimmi:
Mich ärgert es auch immer, nächstes mal gehts gut...


Hatte auch ein letztens verloren, genau am schrotblei über Haken ging die Schnur im Bruch und das Blei war am letzten Ende noch dran#q... Passiert meist dann auch immer bei den besseren...
 Ich achte da schon drauf, war eben unglücklich in der Nacht gequetscht...
Wahrscheinlich zu viel Adrenalin nach gefangenem Aal und neues Vorfach montieren ...


Hier noch ein Bild von der letzten Nacht, hat leider gestern live nicht gefunzt #c...


#h...


----------



## Zmann (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dickes Petri allen fängern!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rute scharf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## STRULIK (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War gestern wieder mal los.


----------



## STRULIK (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

......


----------



## STRULIK (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So jetzt mit Bild.


----------



## bombe20 (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze seit etwa halb sieben an der Saale in meinem Kofferraum, weil ich den Stuhl vergessen habe. Bisher kein Fang aber es hat gebissen. Momentan kehrt Ruhe ein und die Vögel verstummen langsam. Petri den Fängern und allen am Wasser viel Erfolg.
@Bimmelrudi: Nur eine Rute?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Rute langt mir heute hier an der Stelle...wird eh schon eng mit den 7,50m.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomas (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@ Bimmelrudi: interessant - sieht sehr, sehr ufernah aus.

Also Petri heil!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Halben Meter direkt vor nem überhängenen Busch knapp nen Meter vorm rechten Ufer.
Auf dem Bild hatte ich noch mit Köfi auf Hecht ausgelegt, stand etwas weiter draußen direkt an der abfallenden Krautkante.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nach einbruch der dämmerung kamen noch zwei zupfer. kurz nach elf habe ich dann zusammengepackt.


----------



## LOCHI (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen ca 55er Zander gab es heute schon aber die haben noch Schonzeit und da ich ihn im Wasser lösen konnte gibt es kein Bild genau so wie von einem va 60er Hechtlein. Jetzt ist erstmal Pause und dann schau ich mal ob ich die Barsche finde.


----------



## LOCHI (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander 85, schwimmt wieder. Am Freitag wenn er beißt kommt er in die Pfanne!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was festzuhalten bleibt, ist das Bild auch noch so beschissen es muss gemacht werden, mit anständigen Umgang mit dem Fisch hat das auf jedenfall nix zu tun...
 Aber nicht vergessen im nächsten Thema denn wieder drüber zu meckern das die PETA Anzeigen raus haut.|rolleyes


----------



## LOCHI (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So ein Quark! Ich hab den Fisch für eine Minute auf ein nasses Handtuch gelegt um ein Bild fürs Forum zu machen. Hab eben nicht mit dem Zander vor der Kamera posiert bis das Bild passt sondern nur einen kurzen Schnappschuss. Da ich alleine war fix dass Handtuch geholt und nass gemacht! Wo ist Adas Problem?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Einen ca 55er Zander gab es heute schon aber *die haben noch Schonzeit* und da ich ihn im Wasser lösen konnte gibt es kein Bild genau so wie von einem va 60er Hechtlein. Jetzt ist erstmal Pause und dann schau ich mal ob ich die Barsche finde.



Hast du doch selber geschrieben...da sollte man sich vor allem gerade so ein beschissenes Foto einfach klemmen und den Fisch schnellst möglich zurück setzen....welche Temperaturen heute in ganz Deutschland geherrscht haben weiß man auch...#d


----------



## fischbär (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist doch ot, Leute.


----------



## oldhesse (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hätte ihn gefressn


----------



## Zander Jonny (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



oldhesse schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn gefressn



Petri :m


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geburtstags Hecht 111cm ich hoffe das Bild ist besser!


----------



## fosiel (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri und Glückwunsch!


----------



## KaroFisch (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri & herzlichen Glückwunsch. Besser kann ein Geburtstag ja kaum sein.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

111 ist schon eine Ansage. 

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Colophonius (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, super cooler Fang und tolles Geschenk an sich selbst.  Ich habe vor vielen Jahren meinen damaligen PB auch am Geburtstag gefangen, super Gefühl!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wow, schöner Hecht, petri.


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bekomme das grinsen auch nicht ausm Gesicht...

Danke Leute!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Happy Birthday sowie Glückwunsch zu Schnapszahl #6...


----------



## Seele (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gibt schlechtere Geschenke zum Geburtstag. Wünsch dir auch alles Gute.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Ist das der Edersee?


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Petri! Ist das der Edersee?


Nein ist das Thüringer Meer.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht aus wie bei uns ;-)


----------



## LOCHI (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie bei uns ;-)



Dann habt ihr eine schöne Ecke! #6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf, checken was geht...
Hoffentlich haben die Badegäste nicht meine Aale verscheucht...
Noch wer unterwegs???


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Thomas, hol was raus. 

Keine bange, Aale lassen sich nicht so schnell verscheuchen. 

Bin leider nicht am Wasser ... arbeiten


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der maulenden ex-freundin entflohen, hat es mich ans wasser getrieben. 
Gerade gab es eine Güter, mal schauen was die Nacht so bringt.
Petri allen am Wasser


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze auch. Einen Aal im Eimer und zwei kleine wieder drin. Einen auf köfi beim Rausheben verloren. Leider hatte sich die Schnur hinter der Rolle verfangen und der konnte nicht abziehen. Und da die Rute krumm war, dachte ich soll wohl klappen, hätte hätte....|rolleyes


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vom Summen des Freilaufs geweckt worden. Ein Aal im Eimer. Auf das noch einmal folgt.
Weiterhin Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pose kein einzigen Biss #q... Voll tod... Sonst nuckeln die wenigstens...

Grund auf Tauwurm rettete mir noch die Nacht...War schon mit den gedanken am einpacken...
Gebissen um etwa 1.30h dann natürlich noch bis gut drei Uhr gemacht aber nur weil der so schön war und mich heiß gemacht hat |rolleyes...

 Gerade heimgekommen...


#h Müüüüüde...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil Thomas, hol was raus.
> 
> Keine bange, Aale lassen sich nicht so schnell verscheuchen.
> 
> Bin leider nicht am Wasser ... arbeiten






Danke !!!


War sehr mühsam aber zufrieden...
Das dritte mal das nach den Badegästen bei der Hitze es schlechter / ich schneider war...
Werde mir für die heißen Tage jetzt ne neue Stelle suchen wo kaum wiese ist... Ich hoffe die legen sich nicht da auf dem Radweg hin ...


Bin jetzt schon bei dir auf das letzte Jahresdrittel neugierig, da lief es im Vorjahr bei dir ja richtig gut soweit ich das hier mit beobachten konnte...




#h...


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen, ist ja keiner Schneider geblieben#6.


@Drillsucht69  der siehe ja richtig gut aus ... schöner Aal#6


----------



## phirania (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Pose kein einzigen Biss #q... Voll tod... Sonst nuckeln die wenigstens...
> 
> Grund auf Tauwurm rettete mir noch die Nacht...War schon mit den gedanken am einpacken...
> Gebissen um etwa 1.30h dann natürlich noch bis gut drei Uhr gemacht aber nur weil der so schön war und mich heiß gemacht hat |rolleyes...
> ...




Peri zur Schlange.#6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs...

  Ein Petri an Aalzheimer und Trimmi von mir...


Kumpel hatte am Rhein drei Stück...



#h...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder eine Nacht am Wasser vorbei. Und die nächste ist so weit entfernt.
Aber dafür geht es morgen wieder zur Ostsee.

70 + 54 cm maßen die beiden Aale.


----------



## Spaßfischer (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schauen WA mal... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Aal sonst totenstille.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brachsenfan (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle Fänger!
Schöne Aale Jungs!


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK. Entschneidert. 40 cm.[emoji16] 
100 meter weiter und ca. Halbe Std. später noch mal. [emoji23][emoji23] 
Sachen gibs...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angekommen vor 10 Minuten bei besten Wetter. Und jetzt so was.


----------



## Maxthecat (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hört ja hoffentlich auch wieder auf  Danach beißen die Aale aber vielleicht ganz gut #6 . Wünsche dir ein ganz dickes Petri Heil !#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich wollte heute auch los auf Zander aber die Wettervorhersage hat mich mal voll wieder verarsxxt #q#q#q...
Welche Wetterseiten vertraut ihr denn, die ihr empfehlen könntet ?!


#hthomas...


----------



## JottU (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich vertraue jetzt keiner mehr. Nicht mal auf ne Stunde können die für hier das Wetter voraus sagen. 
Wir haben hier aber auch schon ne eigenartige Lage.


----------



## bombe20 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Welche Wetterseiten vertraut ihr denn, die ihr empfehlen könntet ?!


Ich nutze auf dem Telefon "regenradar" von wetteronline.de. das Radarbild selbst hat mir schon einige mal den arxxx gerettet. Sowohl bei der Arbeit als auch beim angeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin verärgert...
Wollte aber 70 km eine Richtung nichts riskieren aber nur weil ich die letzten Tage oft genug am Wasser war...
Bekanter ist da und Wetter OK...


 14 Tage Sonnenschein dann liegen die 13 mal richtig mit Ihrer Ansage :q:q:q...
Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag, werde gleich noch 2-3 Stündchen au Aal vor der Tür versuchen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich nutze auf dem Telefon "regenradar" von wetteronline.de. das Radarbild selbst hat mir schon einige mal den arxxx gerettet. Sowohl bei der Arbeit als auch beim angeln.




Danke, 

werde mal mit ins Auge fassen...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Ich vertraue jetzt keiner mehr. Nicht mal auf ne Stunde können die für hier das Wetter voraus sagen.
> Wir haben hier aber auch schon ne eigenartige Lage.



So siehts leider aus. Ich schaue täglich (!) auf diese Seiten (wetter.de /com, daswetter, wetteronline, kachelmannwetter)

Wegen angeln und noch wichtiger fotografieren. Einigermaßen zuverlässig sind die nur, wenn die Wetterlage stabil ist. Ist das Wetter etwas wechselhaft total unzuverlässig aus meiner Sicht. 

Letztes Jahr war die Krönung. Da wurde gesagt Sonne und leichter Wind....also mit Posenruten zum See gefahren. Am See sah es dann so aus als würde ich bei Windstärke 10 in der Brandung stehen. Falsche Wetterberichte haben mich sicher schon mehrere hundert Euro und Nerven gekostet.


----------



## Naish82 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



D1985 schrieb:


> ... Falsche Wetterberichte haben mich sicher schon mehrere hundert Euro und Nerven gekostet.



Als Wind- und Kitesurfer kann ich dir auch ein Lied davon singen... Wetter ist das eine, aber ne präzise Windvorhersage...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute geht es bei mir doch leider wieder auf Aal.
Der Ostseetripp viel leider ins wasser. Statt zur Ostsee ging es mit dem Kind ins Krankenhaus.
Jetzt bin ich an alt bekannter stelle und versuche das beste daraus zu machen.
Gut das wir Proviant für die fahrt hatten. Werde heute nicht verhungern.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Natürlich allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri und schöne Fische


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Erste.






Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin nicht ans Wasser gekommen...
Wünsche allen ein Fettes Petri und viel Spaß die am Wasser sind...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Fang.
Ihr habt es gut das sie bei euch so früh beissen. Ich denke mal, wenn hier was geht, dann wieder so ab 2 Uhr :-(


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin nicht ans Wasser gekommen...
> Wünsche allen ein Fettes Petri und viel Spaß die am Wasser sind...



Komme auch gerade vom Wasser.aber gefangen hab ich nichts
.:q


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Heute geht es bei mir doch leider wieder auf Aal.
> Der Ostseetripp viel leider ins wasser. Statt zur Ostsee ging es mit dem Kind ins Krankenhaus.
> Jetzt bin ich an alt bekannter stelle und versuche das beste daraus zu machen.
> Gut das wir Proviant für die fahrt hatten. Werde heute nicht verhungern.




Denn ma Petri und gute Besserung an die Kurze!


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme auch vom Wasser aber gefangen nichts...:q


----------



## nostradamus (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri für die Aale! 

bei uns laufen sie noch/nicht! ?


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nostradamus schrieb:


> petri für die Aale!
> 
> bei uns laufen sie noch/nicht! ?



Bitte? Wo angelst du? Hier, jenseits der Edermündung, hatten wir zuletzt immer Aal


----------



## nostradamus (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hast eine nachricht!


----------



## Slick (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank,

die letzten Woche lief hier auch nichts,immer abgeschneidert.

Sogar die Grundeln wollten nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 2 Fehlbissen und einem Schnürsenkel, endlich einer für die Wertung. 

Für mich der erste dieses Jahr. :vik:


----------



## phobos (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch 2 erwischt beide so um die 75, aber extrem gut im Futter, die hauen sich die Bäuche mit grundeln voll. Einer hatte 3 drin|bigeyes

Gefangen aber beide mit wurm


----------



## ATRiot01 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich müsste mich dringend einmal mit den Möglichkeiten befassen per Handy (mittlerweile IOS) das Forum zu verfolgen und zu posten...dann wäre ich hier gerne dabei. (bitte gerne ein paar einfache Tipps dazu per PN, bin zwar nicht absolut Technikresistent aber doch schon etwas out of Date.....)

Heute zum ERSTENMAL Aalmässig gemetert, erfahrungsgemäß von Fischen die knapp unterhalb der 100cm lagen dürfte er gute 5Pfd. haben. Genaue Maße sind am lebenden Objekt kaum nehmbar, auch ob er nun 102 oder 104cm hat.
Mein 4. Aal über 3 Pfd. in diesem Jahr, und wahrscheinlich auch der letzte, weil der See nun anfängt uninteressant zu werden.

Fotos habe ich gemacht, genau wie von den 42Pfd. und 38Pf. Karpfenbeifängen bei den letzten Ansitzen, allein wegen der ich schon gern hier *live* mit posten würde, aber wie gesagt....kp wieeeeeeeee……

Bitte per PN eine einfache Anleitung zum posten inclusice Bilder mit iOS.....

vielen Dank


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern#6


Und ein ganz fettes an ATRiot01, scheinst ja ein ganz tolles Gewässer zu haben.


@phirania schön das du wieder dabei bist:vik:


----------



## ATRiot01 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

XDD.. Ja habe ich eigentlich 
Ich habe den Rhein vor der Tür und einige echt nette Seen vor der Haustür....
Nur wie sagte schon mal ein bekannter Hechtangler?: Fische wachsen am besten dort wo sie keiner vermutet.
Mein bestes Aal und Beifanggewässer ist der Stadtteich!....muss man halt nur des Öfteren den Belaberungskrieg ausfechten oder halt Regenwetter abwarten...aber es lohnt sich...

Wobei ich dich um deine Möglichkeit des stillens für sich selbst Angeln irgendwo auf dem Boot im Kanal manchmal echt beneide...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war dieses mal gar nichts.
Bis 5 Uhr morgens nicht ein Biss.
Aber lag sicher daran das ich nur mit Köfi geangelt habe, anstatt mit Wurm.
Wäre mein auto nicht so unbequem, wäre es eine sehr erholsame nacht gewesen 
Glückwunsch allen Fängern.


----------



## JottU (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Aal kam noch um 3:30 Uhr, soeben zum Abschluss ein 65er Hecht. 
Beide ohne Bild da Akku beim Fotohandy alle.


----------



## STRULIK (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern müsste ich mich wirklich anstrengen um wenigstens ein Fisch zu bekommen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs !!! #6#6#6


So ein Meteraal, hätte ich auch nichts gegen !!!

Geiles Kaliber ...


Ich werde heute ab etwa 15.00h auf Zander angreifen #: |pfisch:...


#hThomas...


----------



## phirania (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri Jungs !!! #6#6#6
> 
> 
> So ein Meteraal, hätte ich auch nichts gegen !!!
> ...




Na denn mal viel Glück..#6
Gehts zum Rhein oder Kanal.?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke...
Zandern nur am Rhein...
 Da nehme ich gerne die Stunde Fahrt in kauf...


#h...


----------



## Slick (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Allen

Bei mir gabs noch den dritten Aal beim zusammen packen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wer hat nur dieses Wetter bestellt. Den ganzen Nachmittag schon Dauerregen.
Aber trotzdem geht es gleich los ans Wasser. Mal schauen was geht.

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten scharf, ma guggn ob ich das Alphabet von hinten aufrollen kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf und das "Heim" steht


----------



## Zmann (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Glück euch beiden,holt was raus!


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil und holt was raus.


 Richtig geil wie du dich eingerichtet hast Robert#6.


Aber Heckenschere ist doch uncool.|kopfkrat


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber Heckenschere ist doch uncool.|kopfkrat


Ist bestimmt nur zum Schutz wegen Pfandflaschenklau 


#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri und viel Spaß Jungs ...


Und Robert, sehe zu das was in die Pfanne kommt ...


War heute auch von 15.00-21.00h am Rhein... Drei Zander konnte ich rauszaubern und Kollege ein...
Habe drei Bisse versemmelt und im Drill ein noch verloren...
Leider konnte mein Kumpel nicht länger, hätte gerne noch die Abendstunden in die Nacht mitgenommen...
Morgen nochmal ne Runde, dann aber ab 17.00h in die Nacht hinein |rolleyes...



#h...


----------



## phobos (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erster biss erster Aal :m   ca 65-70.
Gleich mal 2 grundeln ausgekotzt im eimer

Irgendwie ruhiger heute..


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Aal ist im Eimer. Mal schauen was noch geht.
Ja die Schere ist 2-3 mal dabei aber dann meist nicht im Einsatz.
Habe auch keinen Kahlschlag geplant, aber die Angelstelle bei Bedarf freischneiden ist schon drin.


Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## Slick (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rudi, was ist los? Die Anderen haben alle schon was.


Petri allen Fängern, toll wie ihr das macht.


----------



## geomas (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

^ die Zopen wollen offenbar einfach nicht beißen ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Rudi, was ist los? Die Anderen haben alle schon was.




Außer nem Hänger war nüscht...ok, ne Krabbe war dran, aber zählt ja nicht


Zander sind halt Diven|rolleyes


----------



## MarcinD (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Fängern.

Bei mir hat gestern auch die Raubfischsaison begonnen. 







Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu euren Fängen Jungs ...


Erst wollte ich zum Rhein, aber es geht doch auf Aal heute Abend...




#h Thomas...


----------



## JottU (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs, läuft ja recht gut zur Zeit. 
Morgen kurzfristig frei bekommen, da schlag ich mir doch glatt noch ne Nacht am Wasser um die Ohren.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch nochmal draußen...schlechter wie gestern kanns eh nicht werden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser.


Rudi ich drücke dir die Daumen. Heute bis du dran#a.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ma guggn, Gewässer ist nicht ganz einfach da was rauszukitzeln.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ganz dickes Petri an euch am Wasser.
Gilt ordentlich was raus.
Am Wochenende bin ich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch gerade rein...
 Bei mir wird es immer weniger und schweriger ...
Heute voll die null komma nichts Runde ...


Hoffentlich geht bei dir was Bimmelrudi !!!


#hThomas...


----------



## bootszander (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann schließe ich mich da mal an.
Ich werde heute nachmittag am rhein im schiersteiner hafen slippen und mal sehen was so geht? 

Erst mal feedern um köderische zu bekommen dann auf esox bis ca 20 uhr dann für 2 std auf zander und danach die waller ärgern.
Mal sehen was dann morgen früh im körbchen ist.
Gruß Jürgen und petri die auch raus gehen.


----------



## JottU (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War nicht viel los heute Nacht, ein Kleiner um die 40. Ansonsten Totentanz. 
Gerade noch ein Minnihecht so um die 30.
Ein bisschen bleib ich noch, eventuell kommt ja doch noch was zum mitnehmen.

Edit sagt, 
Das bleiben hat sich gelohnt. Ab ca 9:30 Uhr war die saure Gurkenzeit vorbei. Fisch voll in Beisslaune. Für das Abendessen ist mit einer schönen 38er Schleie auch gesorgt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich geht bei dir was Bimmelrudi !!!
> 
> 
> #hThomas...



Bei mir ging was...ich selber, und zwar nach Hause aufgrund von nix nada niente |rolleyes


----------



## STRULIK (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gab's gestern wieder ein Z-Fisch. 
Der ging wieder auf Wobbler.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sitze seit kurz nach acht an der Saale. Bisher nicht einen Zupfer. Sehr ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lounge steht und Ruten scharf am MLK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

zwischen halb elf und mitternacht drei bisse. ansonsten nüscht.
viel erfolg, bimmelrudi.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht war schonmal tot, vielleicht bringt der morgen nochwas.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## funkbolek (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






[/URL][/IMG]

3 Bisse, keinen verwertet :/


----------



## funkbolek (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Ende waren es viele Rotaugen, einige Brassen und Barsche und ein Döbel. Alle Fische aber eher klein.
Fun fact: Ich wurde an meinem Heimatfluesschen zum ersten Mal kontrolliert. Just in dem Moment als sich der Kontrolleur als solcher zu erkennen gab, hakte ich ein Fischchen ab, das mir dann auch durch die Finger glitt. Bis auf nen komischen Blick, gab es aber keine Reaktion.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin los.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf


----------



## u-see fischer (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Irgendetwas hat sich hier wohl geändert, ich kann die Bilder von Zokker nicht mehr sehen.
 Auch bei den alten Posts sind die Bilder verschwunden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich auch nicht. Einfach abwarten...liegt wohl am Bilderdienst. Viel Glück!


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann auch nix sehen. Hab sie wie immer mit Tapatalk hochgeladen.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Test...


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Barsch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ist das ein Mist. Bilder zu Fuß eingeben.[emoji850]


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Allein die Ausbeute an Köderfischen lässt mich schwärmen.

Dann Zauber mal ein paar Schlangen aus dem Wasser
Petri


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Werde ich versuchen Robert.

Nachtangelstelle ist ausgesucht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich sollte es heute auf Wels in der Elbe gehen.
Dumm gelaufen, in 2h feedern gabs nix andres außer eimerweise Grundeln und nochmals Grundeln.
Egal ob Strömungskante oder hart im Strom, das Viehzeux ist hier einfach millionenfach und überall.

Feedern auf fette Güstern und Brassen ist hier anscheinend endgültig Geschichte.

Nuja, Grundel dran an die Feeder, vielleicht erbarmt sich wenigstens noch nen Stachelritter.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Rudi.

Mich pisacken die Mücken. Von Insekten sterben ist hier nichts zu merken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey Zokker und Rudi. Euch viel Glück. Haut was raus. Für mich geht's morgen früh das ganze Wochenende an den MLK. Wir von den Aalbusters veranstalten zum 13 Mal den Aalbustercup am Kanal. Werden 25 Angler aus ganz Deutschland. Von Ostfriesland bis Bayern. Freue mich auf die Kumpels und das zusammen sein. Angeln ist dieses WE eher Nebensache.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na herzlichen Glühstrumpf...da biste echt nicht zu beneiden bei den ganzen Blutsaugern.

Drück dir die Daumen das was geht, ich werd heut unplanmäßig nicht lange bleiben.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenn sich die Mücken komplett aussaugen, ist das ja auch irgendwie Insektensterben...
Wenn ich das so, stelle ich fest, ich muss mein Mückennetz wieder mit ans Wasser nehmen. Ist zwar als Betthimmel gedacht, passt aber einwandfrei über den Angelschirm

Was sagen denn die Fische bis jetzt?


----------



## schlotterschätt (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Mich pisacken die Mücken.




 Nicht ganz billig aber mit dem Teil hier haste Ruhe ! 
Versprochen ! #6


https://www.voelkner.de/products/931331/ThermaCell-Stechmuecken-Abwehr-Campinglaterne-Insektenvertreiber-Outdoor-MR-9L.html?ref=43&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIudDq-bLC2wIVCYfVCh1PiwLiEAQYBCABEgJ8B_D_BwE


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Nicht ganz billig aber mit dem Teil hier haste Ruhe !
> Versprochen ! #6
> 
> 
> https://www.voelkner.de/products/931331/ThermaCell-Stechmuecken-Abwehr-Campinglaterne-Insektenvertreiber-Outdoor-MR-9L.html?ref=43&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIudDq-bLC2wIVCYfVCh1PiwLiEAQYBCABEgJ8B_D_BwE


Ist Chemie. .. kommt mir nicht auf's Boot.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Biss hatte ich noch. Mücken Mücken ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

PeHei, Zocker.

Ich beneide dich immer wieder um deinen See und deinen Aalschokker.#6

Um das Geziefer weniger, aber da muss man als Aalangler durch, ich würde ja AntiBrumm forte empfehlen, aber hast du das Gestinke an den Pfoten und dann am Köder, isses u.U. essig mit Aal.





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es heute auf Wels in der Elbe gehen.
> Dumm gelaufen, in 2h feedern gabs nix andres außer eimerweise Grundeln und nochmals Grundeln.



Und warum köderst du die dann nicht? Der Waller frisst das, was er vor Ort vorfindet und leicht erbeuten kann.

'Nem Bekannten ging es vor 'ner Woche genau so an der Elbe, beim Wallerköfi-Feedern nur zwei Grundeln bekommen, also hat er die angeködert, Stunde später lag ein 165er auf der Plane!


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch 2 Bisse gehabt. Beide so um die 30m Schnur genommen und weiter rumgespielt, nach 10 min angehauen ... nix, nur Fisch durchgekaut. Beim nächsten Biss wollte ich mal gleich anschlagen aber jetzt beißt nix mehr.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die beißen heute nicht richtig, die spielen bloß mit dem Köfi. Beim kleinsten  Widerstand lassen sie auch los.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> PeHei, Zocker.
> 
> Ich beneide dich immer wieder um deinen See und deinen Aalschokker.#6
> 
> Um das Geziefer weniger, aber da muss man als Aalangler durch, ich würde ja AntiBrumm forte empfehlen, aber hast du das Gestinke an den Pfoten und dann am Köder, isses u.U. essig mit Aal.



Gibt neuerdings auch ne Night Lotion von AntiBrumm, die stinkt überhaupt nicht mehr und läßt sich wie ne Handcreme einfach auftragen.
Spray ist einfach nur Mist, hab das Zeux jedesmal da wo ich es nicht haben will (Lippe, Ohren etc.)






Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und warum köderst du die dann nicht? Der Waller frisst das, was er vor Ort vorfindet und leicht erbeuten kann.
> 
> 'Nem Bekannten ging es vor 'ner Woche genau so an der Elbe, beim Wallerköfi-Feedern nur zwei Grundeln bekommen, also hat er die angeködert, Stunde später lag ein 165er auf der Plane!



Für Zander und Aal ok, hab ich probiert.
Für Wels hab ich bei Grundeln einfach nullkommagarnix Vertrauen.
Zudem wären die U-posen für die kleinen Viecher mit minimal 20g auch overpaced gewesen, die kleinen 5-7,5g blieben daheim.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker, auch wenn sie nur nuckeln, immerhin blieben 2 schonmal kleben. #6


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank und krieg keinen Schlaf. Alle 10min muss ich hoch ... für nix ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs !!!
 Holt ordentlich was raus...


 Und von dir Aalzheimer, wollen wir den Aalbustercup sehen :m...
Ich war öfter Zandern die letzten Tage, werde aber auf Aal mal immer wieder zwischendurch antesten wenns mit den Zandern nicht läuft...

Heute war ich auch, und nach zwei Stunden hat mich das Gewitter verjagt, was mal wieder gar nicht angesagt war #q#q#q... 

Konnte aber trotzdem zwei rauszaubern |rolleyes...
Euch noch fette Beute #6...



#hThomas...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank und krieg keinen Schlaf. Alle 10min muss ich hoch ... für nix ...




Petri zokker !!!
 Zwei das geht doch #6...
Mit den Loslassen bei geringsten Wiederstand hatte ich auch die letzten Tage...

 Lieber kein Schlaf als gar keine Bisse...
Rudi jetzt bist Du dran, drück dir die Daumen...


#h...


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aller guten Dinge sind drei.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mich wieder ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Verrückte Welt.
Sie nuckeln nur und dennoch schon zwei im Eimer.
Ich wäre schon froh, wenn ich in der ganzen Nacht mal zwei Bisse auf kÖfi hätte.
Ich glaube bei den Fängen, müssen wir uns alle mal 
vin zocker zum Aalessen einladen lassen 

Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## oberfranke (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Probier doch mal reichlich Gin Tonic gegen die Mücken. 
 Soll angeblich die Plagegeister vertreiben. 
 Wenn nicht, musst du halt soviel trinken bis sie dir egal sind.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt.


----------



## Maxthecat (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin !
Petri Zocker zu den 3 schönen Raubaalen ( Breitmaul ) #6 
Ich war hier Oben an der Nordsee auch ein paar mal mit Kollegen in den verschiedensten ostfriesichen Tiefs los auf Aal , leider bis jetzt immer ohne Erfolg . 

Wenn es Bisse gab und die Pose auch schön lief ,waren die so Vorsichtig das keiner Hängen blieb beim Anschlag . Falls doch mal einer der Kollegen Glück hatte ,so waren die Aale ganz knapp vorne am Maul gehakt . Schwierig dieses Jahr , ob die Aale wohl lernfähig sind , wenn sie schon mal am Haken hingen ?;+

Ein Freund meinte schon die Aale "petzen "|supergri  . Einen schönen Räucheraal gefangen ,viele kleinere Aale hatte er auch noch dazu und als er wieder einen Dicken dran hatte der ihm kurz vorm Ufer abgefallen ist , war danach plötzlich Ende mit dem Beißen ,es kam nichts mehr !
Die Erfahrung hatte er schon ofters gemacht beim Aal Angeln .

Der Gin enthält  nicht das Chinin , sondern das zum " Verdünnen - Mixen " ,   dem Bitter Lemon und auch das Tonic Water enthält das Chinin , um den Bittergeschmack bei dem Getränk zu erhalten .

 Das haben die Englände bei Malaria und auch gerne als Prophylaxe gegen die Stechmücken gesoffen ( sieht man oft in alten Filmen mit Clark Gable usw. die in Afrika , Indien sich Abspielen , Großwildjäger oder Teeplantagen Besitzer , gestrandete Existenzen in Malari verseuchten klein Dörfern im Dschungel in schmuddeligen weißen Anzügen ( Kurt Jürgens was weiß ich noch . und das Zeug Chinin hilft eben bei Malaria .

Wurde auch als Tablette verabreicht , aber Saufen war ja viel angehmer für den erkrankten Patienten oder als Prophylaxe .:q  

Das Zeug hilft bei Malari gegen das Fieber . Wird Heute auch noch verwendent in der Medizin . Ich habe auch mal ein Malari Mittel verordnet bekommen von meiner Rheumathologin , das sollte gegen meine chronische Polyathritis ( Rheuma ) helfen , aber mit ernormen Nebenwirkungen wie Erblinden zbsp. Ich musste alle 6 Wochen deswegen zum Augenarzt zur Kontrolle !|uhoh: In Grippemittel wegen der Fieber senkenden Wirkung ist es Heute auch noch in geringen Mengen enthalten . 

Also , nicht mehr in die Apotheke bei der nächsten Grippe und teure Medikamente kaufen die nur dem Apotheker und der Pharma Industrie helfen , ab nach Aldi oder Lidl und ne paar Pullen Gin und Tonic Water, Bitter Lemon kaufen .:vik:

Denn machen 14 Tage grippaler Infekt auch noch richtig Spaß .#6 Eventuell mit ein paar Freunden , Kollegen die auch Grippe haben in " Qanrantäne -Station  " Zuhause einschließen und die Grippe in geselliger Runde auskurieren .|supergri

Gruß
Dieter

PS : Gerade vom Freund eine Einladung zu einer Boots Spinntour auf Zander mit anschließendem Aal Angeln vom Boot aus bekommen , vielleicht bringt das ja  den ersehnten Fisch .#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann mal dickes Petri zu den 3 Schlänglern 

Ich war gestern noch für einen Videodreh los.
Es war mega zäh aber ich bin froh, dass ich noch einen guten Hecht auf die Schuppen legen durfte.

Hat mich aber auch was gekostet #d


----------



## Maxthecat (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin Dennis !
Petri zum Hecht #h . Ohhh , da hast aber einen schlimmen Verband am Daumen |bigeyes Gute Besserung |wavey:
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Zmann (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker,
Das kann sich doch sehen lassen aber das gleiche hatte ich letzte
Woche auch...Biss auf Köderfisch dann wieder liegen gelassen,als ich kontrolliert habe war nur der Kopf völlig durchgekatscht.
Heute Abend werde ich mal wieder mit Tauwurm probieren mal sehen was sie dazu sagen...


----------



## STRULIK (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker!
ich werd heut die Zander bisl ärgern:m


----------



## bombe20 (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An der Saale sind die angeln auch scharf. Eine auf Köfi, eine auf Wurm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am MLK ebenfalls, mal ne lange nicht besuchte Ecke wieder probieren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## StrikerMS (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Toi toi toi! Hol was raus!
Komm frühestens morgen Nachmittag das erste mal an den mlk, auf Zander, dieses Jahr ... 
Letztes Jahr war gut! Hoffentlich läuft es dieses Jahr auch so gut.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser.


Ich ziehe morgen auch wieder los und rote Socke ist auch dabei.


----------



## StrikerMS (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wer (oder was?) ist die Rote Socke? |supergri


----------



## STRULIK (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer eins.......


----------



## STRULIK (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer zwei.......


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Insiderwissen.

Wir sind los.

Fettes Petri STREIK


----------



## bombe20 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Spass euch und dir viel Erfolg, zokker. Bei mir ist es noch unklar. Entweder Proberaum oder angeln.
Gestern gab es bei mir nur einen Döbel um die 30cm. Kurz nach 22 Uhr hat es gestern für eine halbe Stunde gebissen. Danach war Totentanz bis 1 Uhr.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke, Spaß macht es immer...



Petri Strulik zu den zwei Räubern #6#6#6...


Ich starte heute auch mal wieder auf Aal, 20.30h geht es bei mir los...


Allen die heute unterwegs sind, wünsche ich schon mal viel Spaß und natürlich fette Beute :m...


#h Thomas...


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erst nach knapp 2 Stunden? Da musst du ja ziemlich weit zum Spot fahren (?) Schaue mir die Aalbilder nachher an


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß am Wasser und dicke Fische.
Mir wurde das angeln heute mehr oder weniger verboten,


----------



## bombe20 (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Mir wurde das angeln heute mehr oder weniger verboten,


Aus eigener Erfahrung fühle ich mit dir.


----------



## mathei (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen am Wasser.
> 
> 
> Ich ziehe morgen auch wieder los und rote Socke ist auch dabei.




könnte auch gestreift sein |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



mathei schrieb:


> könnte auch gestreift sein |rolleyes


Ein Insider


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch am Wasser. Spinnfischen in der Nacht.
Die Rute ist scharf. [emoji39]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Völlig erfolglos, aber schön kühl in der Wathose


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Biss [emoji850]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil euch beiden. 

Bei den Temperaturen mit Wathose?

Ich hab meine Nachtangelstelle erreicht.
Ein Kumpel von mir ist auch hier.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zum kotzen, wenn die exfreundin das Kind als Druck mit l benutzt. Ich könnte so kotzen, auto ist gepackt und ich darf nicht.

Euch allen viel Spaß und fängt was für mich mit


----------



## fischbär (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anders kommt man da nicht vors Schilf.


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist wieder Mückenalarn.


----------



## bombe20 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Zum kotzen, wenn die exfreundin das Kind als Druck mit l benutzt. Ich könnte so kotzen, auto ist gepackt und ich darf nicht.


darf ich fragen, wie es zu so einer situation kommt?
ich bin selbst mehrfacher vater und ernte manchmal ein entschiedenes "NEIN", manchmal ein "bah, geh doch" und oftmals ein "zisch ab, viel spass". (glücklich verheiratet allerdings)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heftig mit den Mücken ...


 Bin wieder zu hause, ein kleinen konnte ich erwischen sonst nix los...
Etwas früher feierabend gemacht, denn gegen Mittag geht es gleich weiter auf Zander...


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier ist auch nicht viel los. Hatte gerade einen Biss. Die nuckeln nur den Laich aus den Gründlinge und lassen dann wieder los.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 3 hab ich noch einen bekommen. Der hatte wohl noch nicht mal 40cm und das auf einen Köfi von 10cm. 
Kumpel hat die Nacht schön durchgeschlafen, der hatte noch nicht mal einen Biss.

Liege wieder im Tiefem.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe mich gestern noch, nachdem meine Tochter eingeschlafen ist, auf den Steg gesetzt. Es gab genau einen Biss in der ganzen Nacht. Habe jetzt eine neue Bestmarke für Tinca Tinca.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, wie es zu so einer situation kommt?
> ich bin selbst mehrfacher vater und ernte manchmal ein entschiedenes "NEIN", manchmal ein "bah, geh doch" und oftmals ein "zisch ab, viel spass". (glücklich verheiratet allerdings)



Wie es dazu kommt? 
Meiner ex passt es nicht das ich eine neue Freundin habe. Seit dem so ist, werde ich mit total merkwürdigen Dingen zugeschüttet, nur um mir ans Bein zu pissen.
Ohne weiter ins Detail zu gehen, sollte diese kurze Antwort alles erklären.


----------



## STRULIK (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war gestern ne Nulrunde. Nach dem zweiten Wurf einen Rapfen gehakt, der aber vor den Füßen ausstieg.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Runter vom See. Kriegst ja einen an der Waffel.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein 48 cm Goldbarren


----------



## Naish82 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Runter vom See. Kriegst ja einen an der Waffel.



Einen an der Waffel würde ich bei deiner nächtlichen Mückenplage bekommen... 
Angelst du mit Imkerausrüstung?


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Wie es dazu kommt?
> Meiner ex passt es nicht das ich eine neue Freundin habe. Seit dem so ist, werde ich mit total merkwürdigen Dingen zugeschüttet, nur um mir ans Bein zu pissen.
> Ohne weiter ins Detail zu gehen, sollte diese kurze Antwort alles erklären.




Hallo,


"Die Hölle kennt nicht solchen Zorn wie ein verschmähtes Weib"


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## sprogoe (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Deshalb kommen solche Weiber ja auch nicht in den Himmel;


*Drachen dürfen nicht mehr als 100 Meter steigen.#6*


----------



## fischbär (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider keine Bisse auf meinen Spinner


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Einen an der Waffel würde ich bei deiner nächtlichen Mückenplage bekommen...
> Angelst du mit Imkerausrüstung?




Was mich nicht umbringt, macht mich stärker!
Und nach 2h ist der Spuk vorbei.


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind scharf 





Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Langsam sieht es nach Fisch aus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Bei mir ist wieder Mückenalarn.



Insekten hab ich diese Woche auch ein paar gesehen.


----------



## phobos (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gierige kleine grundeln:q  4er wurm Haken...


----------



## JottU (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mann o Mann, mir fallen hier gleich die Ohren ab. War ja die letzten Tage schon schlimm, aber so einen Krawall wie heute haben die Frösche noch nie gemacht. Unglaublich, ist kaum auszuhalten. 
Die Brassen sind heute auch wie blöde. Egal ob 24er Boilie oder dicker Tauwürmer, alles wird sich reingeknallt. Werde wohl gleich beide Ruten mit Köderfische bestücken. Mann kommt ja nicht zur Ruhe sonst.


----------



## JottU (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade eben auf die Friedfischrute.


----------



## phirania (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Gerade eben auf die Friedfischrute.






Zomby Brasse.....


----------



## daci7 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hatte der Kollege denn auf der anderen Seite auch so "Einschnitte"?
Schwarzer Vogel, Schiffsschraube oder Hecht ? Ich vermute eher letzteres bei der Form aber nur wenn auf der anderen Seite auch so gewütet wurde.


----------



## JottU (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Müdigkeit macht schreibfaul.:q
Ja, war ein Hecht. Etwa 10 Meter vorm Ufer beim anlanden eingestiegen. Hab nur gemerkt, daß das einholen plötzlich sauschwer wurde und kein Kampf mehr da war. Dachte ich hol ne große Menge Kraut mit ein. Kurz vor Sichtung gabs ne große Welle, ein winken mit der Schwanzfloße, und ich war wieder mit der Brasse allein.
Bitter war, daß der Biss nen halben Meter neben meiner seit Stunden unbeachteten KöFi-Rute kam.
Fazit: Ich nehme viiiieeel zu kleine KöFis. :m


----------



## JottU (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angelfreie Woche? 

Meine Ruten sind auf jeden Fall scharf.


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Angelfreie Woche?
> 
> ...



Ja, zwischendurch mal bisschen Arbeiten.

Hol was raus.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Arbeit Versaut die ganze Freizeit:-(
Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri.
Jottu, Interesse mal eine gemeinsame Aalnacht zu starten?

Soweit ist ja Cottbus nicht von Alt-Schadow entfernt.
Vllt. Geht da ja mal was


----------



## Der Knüppler (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, zwischendurch mal bisschen Arbeiten.
> 
> Hol was raus.



Fischen geht immer. Trotz Arbeit...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Der Knüppler schrieb:


> Fischen geht immer. Trotz Arbeit...



Dem muss ich widersprechen.
Angeln soll Entspannung sein. Und wenn ich mich nach der Arbeit abhetzen muss um ans Wasser zu kommen, 2-3 stunden angeln kann und dann wieder nach Hause muss, dann geht angeln, trotz Arbeit, nicht. Es hat nicht jeder das Glück, das Wasser direkt vor der Haustür zu haben.


----------



## JottU (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War eine ruhige Nacht. 2 Strippen um die 40-50, welche noch ein ganzes Stück zulegen dürfen und 3 Bleie.
#q Jetzt wo es schön wird muss ich einpacken und zur Physio.#q
Taugt die beste Krankheit nischt, wenn man nicht in Ruhe angeln kann. :g

@TrimmiBerlin
Dies Jahr ist schlecht, da nur mit Fahrrad mobil. Merke mir das aber mal vor sobald ich mein Lappen wieder habe. Karte für Alt Schadow hab ich ja eh jedes Jahr.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Echt?
Dann kennst du ja die Ecke hier.
Das klingt doch schon.mal gut.


----------



## STRULIK (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Zander wollen heut nicht#c


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber der Einschlag com rapfen, sollte darüber hinweg geholfen haben.
Hatte einmal unerwartet einen rapfen, in der Elbe, auf Gufi. Was für eine Einschlag und was für eine Power beim Drill.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal einweihen die Gerten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Oh Rudi, das sieht ja richtig gut aus#6.


Und zwischen den Ruten sitzt du dann?


Ich will jetzt nicht stänkern, aber mit neuem Geschirr hab ich immer fast nix gefangen. 



Die besten und meisten Aale habe ich immer mit den ältesten Gurken bekommen.


Ich drück dir aber fest die Daumen. Petri Heil:vik:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eins steht schonmal fest...den werkseigenen Schnurclip werd ich zukünftig ignorieren und wieder nen Gummi nehmen.

Grad nen schönen Biss auf die rechte Rute gehabt, Clip lösst nur schlecht aus und wech isser der Zetti.


Ja Zokker, geht mir eigentlich auch immer so.
Neue Ruten fangen bei mir auch fast immer erst nach dem ersten Jahr, wenn sie  Dreck, Staub und Regen mitgemacht haben.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kam nüscht mehr, sollte heute eh nur nen Kurzansitz sein...muß morgen wieder früh raus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tzjia Rudi, ich will auch nicht stänkern. Aber das sind die Catanas von Shimano. Haben den Begriff Stellfischrute nicht verdient. Wie soll der Clip auslösen, auch wenn ich selber immer ein Gummi bevorzuge, wenn davor so ein Schwabbelstock hängt. Habe ja schon Mal erwähnt daß das Sammeln der Stellfischrute meine Leidenschaft ist, aber die Catanas gehört definitiv zu den schlechtesten. Trotzdem allen Petri am  Wasser


----------



## Slick (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe die Catana auch in 8m, ist eher eine Bolo.
Die werden so lange benutzt bis ich mal in einem Baum hängen bleibe und sie in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt werden.

Für Ersatz hab ich schon gesorgt 8m Stellfisch Monster von Balzer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Tzjia Rudi, ...Wie soll der Clip auslösen, auch wenn ich selber immer ein Gummi bevorzuge, wenn davor so ein Schwabbelstock hängt.



Die Aktion der Rute hat doch herzlich wenig mit dem zu stramm anliegenden Clip zu tun. Der ist einfach nicht dazu geeignet, ne 35er Leine oder noch dicker zu benutzen.

Die weichere Aktion im vorderen Bereich muss man schon mögen, ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache.
Mir sagt es durchaus zu, die Balzer Magna Magic ist dagegen einfach nur störrisch und unsensibel wie nen Laternenmast.



Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bolo ähnlich trifft es ganz gut. Wenn man freie Gewässer hat mag das mit der Aktion der Catana alles ganz gut funktionieren und auch Spaß machen. Wenn du allerdings am DEK die Aale aus den Steinen kitzeln willst, fehlt den Teilen einfach das Rückgrat. Meiner Meinung nach war die IM10 Royal von Balzer in 8m das geilste Stellfischstöckchen welches der Markt hergegeben hat. Leider nicht mehr erhältlich und damals auch nur teilweise erschwinglich. Ich pflege meine beiden mit viel Liebe. Der Hechtständer XXL in 9m ist auch sehr interessant. Gerade wegen dem Meter mehr. Dazu ne gute Aktion. Das Handling von solchen Fahnenmasten ist eh Übungssache und Gewöhnungsbedürftig. In Längen bis 6,50 gibt es ne Menge brauchbare und auch erschwingliche Ruten. Gerade da mag ich auch viele Sorten von Balzer. Aber das ist alles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aale interessieren mich echt wenig am Kanal wenn ich mit Stellfischruten ansitze.
Mit Glück hab ich da mal 1-2 pro Jahr, und dann auch nie vorne sondern inner Fahrrinne.
In der Regel sind das dann auch keine Lütten mehr, wenn Aal hier im MLK beisst auf Grundel (Tauwurm ist sinnfrei bei Grundeln+Wollis), kann man sich gleich mal auf 85+ Kaliber einstellen....möcht ich am 8m Stock echt nicht bändigen, unlustig sowas.
Zander ist da schon viel interessanter.

Aale zuppel ich damit nur aus der Elbe (wenn mal wieder Wasser drin is^^), da brauch ich aber auch kein unsensiblen Besenstiel, dort wird eh mit Endbleimontage & Seitenarm gefischt.
Pose brauch ich da gar nicht erst probieren.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOCHI (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Popper Barsche im Morgengrauen... viele spektakuläre Bisse. Sechs gefangen bis 39cm. Zwei davon kommen in die Pfanne, 30+34cm


----------



## MarcinD (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen Erfogreichen.

Ich war am Wochenende 2 mal los und hab nur kleinen Weißfisch und ein Reh bekommen. Das Reh leider mit dem Auto auf dem Weg zum See.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für'n Scheixx. Auf'n Wetterbericht ist auch kein verlass mehr. Sturmbön.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fürs Angeln echt mies, aber für Landschaftsfotos perfekt....wenn man Glück hat und zwischendurch die Sonne kurz rauskommt.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab die grosse Knipse gar nicht mit. Bei dem drecks Wetter. 

Ich sitze das aus.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen ist durch. Nur noch Wind, der auch nicht mehr nachlassen wird. Kalt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Regen ist durch. Nur noch Wind, der auch nicht mehr nachlassen wird. Kalt.



Druck mal auf "F"- dann wird es wärmer.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich sag noch, der Regen ist durch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war aber heute schon mit Ansage das es nen Temperatursturz geben wird.
Ich warte hier leider immernoch auf Regen...wir kriegen mal wieder nix ab..jetzt schon seit gut 9 Wochen Dürre.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Wetter Umschwung scheint den Aalen aber nix auszumachen. Hab bis jetzt gut zu tun gehabt. 
Erst ein Kleiner, der hat sich im Eimer gleich selbst abgehakt ... Der schwimmt wieder. 2 gute noch. Beißt schon wieder.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zocker.
mal wieder alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank Robert.

Die Nacht kam nix mehr, um 00:00 Uhr war Schluss mit Bissen. Bin schön durchgeschaukelt worden. Wellen sind jetzt so hoch das ich mich verkrümelt habe. Liege in einer ruhigen Bucht. Angeln kommen aber nicht mehr rein. Schön frühstücken, klar Schiff machen und ab nach hause.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rückfahrt. Ab und zu scheint die Sonne sogar.


----------



## JottU (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri @Zokker! 
Schön die Bestätigung zu bekommen, dass den Aalen so ein Temperatursturz wohl nichts ausmacht. Werde ich es heute auch wieder versuchen.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Memento quod et tu non Zokker


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sach ja,ich wohn am falschen Ort.....|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Allein für den Blick bei der Heimfahrt, lohnt sich das angeln fahren


----------



## JottU (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann losgehen, mit so nem Wetter hab ich dann auch nicht gerechnet. Freut mich sehr, weil ganz anders angesagt.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus JottU. Sieht super aus.


Ich geh jetzt ins Dorf-Kino.


----------



## Larsen88 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin und liebe Grüße aus Hannover...
Mal sehen was die Leine heute so hergibt. 
Würmer sind im Wasser, mal schauen was so geht. 
Ist bisschen windig, aber im schirmzelt lässt es sich aushalten


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen die am wasser sind. Holt was raus.
Ich habe es heute zum ersten mal mit meiner neuen Freundin ans wasser geschafft.
Ein Traum, ich wusste gar nicht das es so  entspannte Frauen gibt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zokker. Kann das bestätigen. Gestern Abend war es top. Wieder sechs gute Aale gefangen bis null Uhr. Und dabei meinen kollegen mit nem herrlichen Back ground eingefangen
 Er hatte auch vier gute Schlangen.....


----------



## Larsen88 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das  ist doch wunderbar, Glückwunsch.
Meine Freundin könnte ich nicht dazu bekommen... 

Und nur mal so... 
Hab schon 2 dicke raubaale fangen können....
Bin zufrieden und bleibe noch.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja mit der ex war das auch nicht drin. In 8 Jahren nicht eine Nacht beim angeln 
Hier ging bis jetzt fast nichts. Ein brassen und ein minibarsch. Mehr ging nicht.

Wenn ich das immer so lese, kommt es mir vor  als gäbe es bei euch 1000 mal mehr Aale als hier im spreewald


----------



## Larsen88 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann dir sagen... Es blieb bei 2 Aalen.
Beide mega dick und 74+78 cm...

Hört sich sehr gut an, ist es auch!
Aber niemand spricht drüber wenn er mal Schneider bleibt. 
War dieses Jahr bisher bestimmt 17 mal los und habe dabei 10 Aale bisher mein eigen nennen können...


----------



## Welpi (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Viel Aktivität im Wasser..schau mer mal... Lufttemperatur 7 Grad..aber im Schlafsack ists mollig warm


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Aale wurden es dann doch noch.
Und jede Menge fehlbisse.
Köderfische waren wohl zu groß. Aber was machen, wenn nur vereinzelt mal ein Fisch auf der Senke ist .
Alles in allem wider eine perfekte Nacht. Drückt mir die Daumen das  meine stelle heute abend frei ist, der ansessige Angelverein möchte heute abend ein nachtangeln veranstalten :-(


----------



## Larsen88 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann viel Glück, Daumen sind gedrückt...
Ich denke mal, ich geh heute Abend nach dem Fußball nirgends mehr hin... 
Morgen aber wieder =)


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Larsen88 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber niemand spricht drüber wenn er mal Schneider bleibt.
> ...


Na na, ich berichte immer ... bin schon so einige Male Schneider geblieben.




TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> ...
> Köderfische waren wohl zu groß. Aber was machen, ...(


Hast kein Messer? 



Petri allen, die am Wasser sind und waren, besonders den Fängern. Schön wären ein paar Bilder. Ein Bild sagt mehr wie 1000 Worte.


----------



## JottU (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So langsam wirds ungemütlich, da pack ich lieber die Sachen.
Aal gabs heut Nacht keinen, lediglich 2 Bisse auf der Köfirute welche ich nicht verwerten konnte. #c
Langeweile kam trotzdem nicht auf, die Brassen wieder sehr aktiv.
Daher leider auch nichts mit Karpfen. #d


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hast kein Messer?
> 
> 
> 
> Petri allen, die am Wasser sind und waren, besonders den Fängern. Schön wären ein paar Bilder. Ein Bild sagt mehr wie 1000 Worte.


War gestern eine kleine hauruck action. Habe den angelkoffer vergessen, genauso wie das Öl um das essen zu braten. Also weder  Köderfisch klein schneiden, noch Abendessen. Aber das war gestern alles nur Nebensache, der entspannte Abend mit Freundin war das wichtigste.

Heute abend werde ich mal versuchen etwas mehr zu knipsen und einzustellen.


----------



## LOCHI (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Links der See ist schlecht zu erkennen aber glaubt mir es ist live vom Wasser :m


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na hoffentlich ist deine Stelle frei Robert.

Ich bin auch los. Wetter ist durchwachsen. Stürmisch und regnen soll es auch noch.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ab und zu luschert die Sonne mal durch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bissl windig heute, sitz aber auch lieber draußen wie mich über Altherren-Fussball zu ärgern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sehr vernünftig Rudi.

Die geöffnete See.


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln scharf.
Gibt gleich wieder was auf's Dach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen kam bisher nur tröpfenweise, dafür schöner Wellengang im MLK.
Noch is ruhig, ma guggn ob was geht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Pünktlich zum Abpfiff vom WM-Spiel....schonmal keine Fahrkarte heute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Rudi.
Da kommt Neid auf. Zander wird wohl noch ne Weile ein Traum für mich bleiben. Es gibt hier einfach zu wenige.

"Meine" stelle war natürlich nicht mit einem Angler belegt, sondern dee Verein hat sein partyzelt genau dort aufgebaut......

Mal schauen was das neue Plätzchen so für mich parat hält.
Ich wünsche allen am wasser dicke Fische und kommt wieder heil nach hause


----------



## zokker (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Robert und Petri Rudi. 

Wünsche auch allen am Wasser dicke Fische und wenig Mücken. Bei mir geht es nämlich schon los.

Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Larsen88 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich kann leider nur mit einem Bild von gestern herhalten, gehe erst morgen Abend wieder los. 

@zokker
Das sieht ja aus wie ausm Bilderbuch... 
Schön hast es da... 
Wo iss das?
So wie du angelst würd ich gern Urlaub machen


----------



## Larsen88 (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern Abend


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lars das ist MSE. 

Hier kann jeder Urlaub machen, steht dir nichts im Weg.

Schöner 70er Aal [emoji106], ist bloß ein wenig spät für live.

3 Bisse bis jetzt. Heute sind nur Sprippen am Start.


----------



## Xianeli (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So heute versuch ich es mal an der kleinen Talsperre 



15 Minuten nach dem Aufbau wenigstens entschneidert. 

Der kleine konnte dem Wafter am Methodfeeder nicht widerstehen 



Ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr 

Edit: ne 50er Brasse hat sich dazu gesellt. Noch nicht der Zielfisch aber besser als nichts


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Guten Morgen.
Ich mache mich nach einer Nacht mit Dauerregen auf die Heimreise.
Was soll ich sagen? Die Nacht war zum durchschlafen.
Nicht ein Biss und doch bin ich froh draussen gewesen zu sein. Die Wohnung, muss ich schon die ganze Woche ertragen
Glückwünsche an die Fänger


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier war die Nacht auch ruhig und ohne Biss. Bewahrheitet sich wiedereinmal das hier am MLK die Zander nicht im dunkeln auf Futtersuche sind.

Egal, erst mal Kaffee kochen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...Egal, erst mal Kaffee kochen.
> ...



Genau mein Gedanke.

Bei mir kam die Nacht, außer Regen, auch nix mehr. Es Pieselt immer vor sich hin. 

Der Aal schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Seele (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Prall gefüllte Bafo auf Forellenzopf. Schöner Start in den Sonntag.

Petri alle am Wasser


----------



## Xianeli (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach zwei weiteren 50er Brassen Der Zielfisch 




Nicht das beste Foto aber mit ausländischen Touristen als Fotograf und mit einer Hand-fuß kommunikation ganz okay.


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, hier läuft auch nix. Das Wasser ist von letzer Woche so warm das nicht besetzt wurde stark abgekühlt, Sommerfest wurde schon abgesagt


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an die Fänger und alle am Wasser.

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht. Kam nix mehr.


----------



## Stulle (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nicht der zielfisch aber die bessere Hälfte hatte eh einen bestellt.


----------



## Minimax (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Nicht der zielfisch aber die bessere Hälfte hatte eh einen bestellt.



Ach, schön, und ne interessante Mischung: Voll beschuppt, aber mit richtigem Spiegler/Lederbuckel. Die Dame des Hauses wird's freuen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tach auch,


Karpfen Blau wie damals bei der Oma bekomme ich heute nicht mehr runter,aber geräuchert soll der nicht schlecht sein. Schon mal jemand hier probiert? Einen 2,5er habe ich noch vom letzten Jahr eingeforen,der müsste eh weg.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mal Karpfenfilet im TRO geräuchert und anschliessend zu Räuchercrem und als Füllung für Blätterteig verwendet.
Werde ich wieder machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann werde ich ersteres nächstes Wochenende mal probieren,mehr wie Uärgs kanns ja nicht werden.


----------



## sprogoe (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heiß geräucherter Karpfen schmeckt sehr gut, allerdings etwas weich in der Konsistenz.


Gruß Siggi


----------



## chrissy (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

N`abend in die Runde .


die Filet -oder Fischstücke (ohne Haut) mit Ei,Mehl, Salz und Pfeffer panieren und ab in die Friteuse. Backfisch vom Karpfen, wir waren sehr positiv angetan.


Mal was anderes.


Gruß
Chrissy


----------



## Larsen88 (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Daumen drücken


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe noch keine Ahnung wann. Aber es geht heute noch ans wasser.
Nur leider habe ich keine Köder Fische :-(
Mal schauen ob ich die Senke noch erfolgreich einsetzen kann.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch im dunkeln kann man senken, klappt meist direkt vor den Füßen.

Würde sie auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das wird wieder eine Aktion. Nich Zeit mit der Freundin. Verbringen, dann von Berlin in den Spreewald fahren, angelzeug schnappen und ab ans wasser.
Heute bleibt die liege zu hause. Es wird auf den  Boden geschlafen  keine Zeit zum auto packen 

Ich melde mich, wenn ich am wasser bin


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Konnte mir zum Glück noch zwei Köderfische erbetteln, denn auf See Senke hatte ich bis jetzt nichts.
Bin jetzt am Angelplatz und die Ruten Wind scharf.
Dann hoffe ich mal das ich unsanft durch ein bimmeln geweckt werde


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider war es mal wieder eine Nacht zum durchschlafen. Habe um 6 Uhr Feierabend gemacht. Hatte die ganze Nacht über keinen Biss. Am Wochenende wird es wohl wieder ans wasser gehen. Kleines Boardietreffen zwischen Fosiel und mir. Mal schauen ob es klappt und wir etwas aus den wasser zaubern können


----------



## Larsen88 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, allen die heute unterwegs sind, Petri heil, viel Glück.
Ich bin grad am aufbauen....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin noch in Berlin. Aber derrl Spreewald sieht mich heute noch. Allen am wasser ein dickes petri


----------



## Larsen88 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trimmi, gehst heute also noch ans Wasser?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja auf jeden Fall. Ich weiss nur nich nicht, wann ich in Berlin los fahren kann


----------



## Larsen88 (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann viel Glück das es nicht zu spät wird...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin jetzt am wasser. Die ruten sind seit circa 20 Minuten scharf. Auf der Wurmrute beiasst es ab und zu sehr zarghaft
Mal schauen was heute noch geht. Habe mir eigentlich eine Aal verdient.  Musste das auto komplett ausräumen, da meine Ködernadel von der Hutablage verschwunden war.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war mal wieder eine Nacht zum durchschlafen. Heute Abend wird es bestimmt besser.


----------



## Köppi67 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Hatte dieses Jahr auch noch keinen Aal neim Nachtangeln. Aber "Aufgeben" ist nicht !!! :vik:


----------



## Stulle (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Köppi67 schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> 
> 
> Hatte dieses Jahr auch noch keinen Aal neim Nachtangeln. Aber "Aufgeben" ist nicht !!! :vik:


Ernsthaft bei uns sind die reichlich vorhanden, nur die Größe läst zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Tag, neuer Versuch.
Heute mal zusammen mit Marco aka. Fosiel.
Ich gebe laut, wenn was passiert.


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri euch beiden. Drücke die Daumen, irgendwann muß es ja klappen.


Und bloß nicht mit den Autotüren und Kofferklappen, am Wasser, knallen, ich hasse so was.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine weitere Nacht zum durchschlafen.
Köderfische waren mir vergönnt und Marco wurde ganz klar (Zwerg)barschkönig.
Alles in allem eine angenehme Angelnacht .
Vllt. schreibt ja Marco auch noch etwas dazu, wie er das hier bei mir erlebt hat. Angelstelle, Umgebung usw.... 
Mir fehlt ja schon ein wenig der Blick dafür, da ich das ganze hier seit frühester Kindheit kenne.


----------



## fosiel (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein schöner Angeltag an einem schönen Abschnitt der Spree, auch wenn uns der Zielfisch nicht ans Band ging.
Wird nicht mein letzter Versuch an dieser Stelle gewesen sein ... das Gewässer schreit eigentlich nach Aal.
Dank des Grillmeisters war auch fürs leibliche Wohl gesorgt, sonst hätte ich einige von den zahhlreich gefangenen Babybarschen zu Sushi verarbeiten müssen.

Danke für die Einladung @TrimmiBerlin [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein Ding, gerne wieder. 
Beim nächsten mal dann vllt. Im Vorfeld noch eine Runde Spinnfischen.

Heute Abend geht es wieder an die Spree. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> ... Mal sehen was geht.




Heute geht was#6


Petri Heil


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muss ja. Heute ist es ja wieder kompliziert. Schlafsack weg, Zelt auf, Schuhe an, raus klettern, zur Rute laufen.
Nicht so einfach wie gestern, aufdecken, aufstehen, zur Rute laufen.
Aber der  Abend mit Freundin ist mir das mehr als wert.



Petri allen, die am Wasser sind. Holt was raus


----------



## fosiel (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe Robert ... lass uns wissen wenn was geht ... drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## bombe20 (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Aber der  Abend mit Freundin ist mir das mehr als wert.





fosiel schrieb:


> Hehe Robert ... lass uns wissen wenn was geht ... drück Dir die Daumen!


besser nicht! dafür gibts keine verwarnung, sondern sperre.


----------



## fosiel (30. Juni 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich musste zweimal lesen um zu verstehen ... aber der war gut! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Schleppfi (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heut Abend mit meinem Sohn (5) unterwegs. Er durfte ihn keschern und war stolz.......


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Glückwunsch zu Meister Esox. 

Bei mir war die Nacht bis auf einen Miniaal sehr sehr ruhig.
Aber es war dennoch einmal mehr ein schönes Angelerlebnis, mit Freundin und Freunden am Wasser.
Die unsere Freunde hatten eine kleine Schleie, von ca. 25 cm.


----------



## Welpi (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entspannt am Wasser...schau ma mal, was geht....Die Brut ist auf slle Fälle scho mal da [emoji64]


----------



## Larsen88 (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schleppfie, Glückwunsch. Na da sieht der kleine aber auch stolz aus....

Bei mir kam grad n aal mit 60 cm, ansonsten noch nix ausser relative Kälte....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An solch einem schönen Abend niemand am Wasser, der seine Erlebnisse mit uns teilen möchte?
Je nachdem wann und wie ich aus Berlin weg komme, werde ich es heute bzw. Morgen früh in den Spreewald schaffen um zu schauen was die Aale so machen.
Ich werde berichten


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann Petri Heil schon mal.
Ich ziehe morgen los.


----------



## bombe20 (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die schorfheide ist ein blinder fleck, was dav-gewässer betrifft. überwiegend sind die geässer privat verpachtet, teils ist der pächter unbekannt. der nabu will für seinen tümpel 10€ für die tageskarte. daher waren wir heute am oder-havel-kanal bei eberswalde um barsche zu ärgern. größer als 25cm haben wir nicht gefangen. die meisten waren kleiner. aber sohnemann hat es doch spaß gemacht. noch diese woche wollen wir einen ca. 3ha großen see beangeln, an dem auch unsere austauschkarte für brb gültig ist.

von daher sende ich urlaubsgrüße an das forum.


----------



## phobos (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

2 Pfund raubaal :g


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Aal.
Ich bin jetzt auch am Wasser. Die Ruten sind scharf. Nun gibt es ein paar Würstchen und ein Berliner Pilsener und dann hoffentlich eine aufregende nacht.
Viel Glück allen am Wasser


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade einen mega biss gehabt.
Der Karpfenangler würde es fullrun nennen.
Abhieb, nichts. Köderfisch am Bauch aufgeriasen, mehr nicht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Abfahrt zum Campingplatz. 
3:20uhr gab es den nächsten knallharten Biss.
Fisch hing und ließ sich bei sehr starker Gegenwehr bis ans Ufer holen. Dann gab es ein winken vom Fisch und weg war er. Das wäre definitiv ein neuer pb gewesen 
Heute nacht geht es wieder ans Wasser. Dann knallt es


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Phobos#6


Ach man Robert, da hast schon mal 2 ordentliche Bisse und kriegst keinen raus. Ausgeschlitzt oder Haken ab?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haken ist ausgeschlizt.
Naja was soll es. Heut abend mache ich es besser. 
Obwohl man gar nichts andes machen kann. Die Tische haben ja schon meterweise Schnur genommen und das gegen den eingestellten freilauf


----------



## oberfranke (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Haken ist ausgeschlizt.
> Naja was soll es. Heut abend mache ich es besser.
> Obwohl man gar nichts andes machen kann. Die *Tische* haben ja schon meterweise Schnur genommen und das gegen den eingestellten freilauf



Ne, lass mal besser bleiben. 
 Wenn du Möbel am Haken hattest, wohnt da unten wohl jemand.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na UPS... Was ist mir denn da passiert?
Ich lass das mal trotzdem so stehen.:q


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin auch mal wieder los.


----------



## funkbolek (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Gewässer sieht traumhaft aus Zokker! Petri!


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.

Senken hat 2h gedauert. Soll ja vielleicht auch für 2 Nächte reichen. Wenn es hier die Nacht wieder nicht ordentlich rappelt fahre ich Sa auf einen anderen See und da ist nix mit senken.
Angeln scharf. Ist ordentlich Wind.


----------



## aalpietscher (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus zokker.....ich wollte eigentlich auch los aber hab jetzt überhaupt kein Bock mehr

Wo du die ganzen gründlinge immer her holst|bigeyesdie gibt's bei mir hier ganz selten..

Gruß.....|wavey:


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, hol ordentlich Aal aus dem Wasser.
Ich habe jetzt auch die Schnauze voll vom Bungalow bauen. Jetzt mit Madame telefonieren und dann ab ans Wasser.


----------



## Spaßfischer (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schauen WA mal was die Räuber machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Leute.

Ich hab da so meine Geheimstellen Aalpietscher.

Nachtangelstelle erreicht. Hier kann ich Tiefen von 50cm bis 2m anwerfen.

Die Stare machen Flugvorführungen.

Scheiß Netz hier.

Petri allen am Wasser [emoji106]


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Anfüttern.


----------



## fosiel (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fischgulasch... legga... mögen die Aale kommen!

Petri [emoji6]


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind auf scharf gestellt. 
Nach 5 Minuten der erste Biss. Nun ist wieder Ruhe.

Allen am Wasser, dicke Fische


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier tut sich gar nix. Nur Wind, Wind, Wind.
Ich hau mich auf's Ohr.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder mal eine fischlose Nacht.
Drei Bisse auf KÖfi. Mehr leider nicht.
Dann Kuss es eben heute nacht klappen


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da bist nicht alleine. Hier auch nichts.

Die ganzen Wind- und Wetter App's, haben die Nacht auch daneben gelegen. Schön duchgeschaukelt worden und ständig Kraut in die Schnur getrieben. ZZ ist Nieselregen.

Werde mir mal jetzt eine ruhigere Ecke suchen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin satt, ausgeachlafen und voll motiviert. Ich werde jetzt mal wieder das machen was ich am besten kann. Hechte ärgern. Mal schauen was der Pike Collektor so bringt.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich bin hungrig, müde und hab keine Lust mehr. Bin auf der Heimfahrt.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

.....


----------



## bombe20 (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wir waren heute an diesem idyllischen Waldsee in Brandenburg. Neben unzähligen Kleinbarschen gab es einen Hecht um die 40cm. Ich denke, da werden wir nächste Woche mal einen Ansitz machen. Aal soll auch drin sein.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neue Stelle, neuer Versuch.
Leider ist "meine" Angelstelle mit zwei Autos und einem Wohnmobil zugeparkt :-( 
Also 100 Meter weiter gefahren. Immer noch die Spree und doch komplett anders. Algen, Seerosen, viel kleingehölz und flaches Ufer. Mal schauen was hier geht, wenn was geht.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich drück dir die Daumen. Irgendwann muß es ja mal klappen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei der Köfirute klingelt es ab und zu mal, wahrscheinlich schnurschwimmer.
Aber auf der Wurmrute gab es gerade Fisch.
Endlich mal wieder ein Wels. Der wird geräuchert jeden Aal über treffen.
Hat sich also schon sehr gelohnt.

Allen am.Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## phobos (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist heute auch tote Hose, hab eine für Waller und einen kleinen köfi draußen, ausser treibgut nichts los. Ist aber im Wasser auch nichts los, obwohl der pegel endlich wieder steigt. Geh ich dann lieber Würmer sammeln


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein kleiner Wels, mehr ging nicht. Ich hau jetzt ab und geh nochmal schlafen


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Wels Robert#6. 



Ich fahre heute doch nicht auf einen anderen See. Der Wind ist zu stark.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch.


Petri Heil 

Unser Vereins Angeln geht auch los.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vereins Angeln, auf was angelt ihr denn? 

Noch nicht ein Biss. Werde mir mal langsam eine ufernahe Stelle suchen.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Vereins Angeln, auf was angelt ihr denn?
> 
> Noch nicht ein Biss. Werde mir mal langsam eine ufernahe Stelle suchen.


Aal und Flundern letztere sind aber rahr geworden Brassen,Güstern,Aland und Rapfen kommen auch immer wieder aber die nimmt keiner mit [emoji1]


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann Petri Heil. Auf das ordentlich was raus kommt.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

8 Haken mit Wurm krabbe und Fleisch hab wir hier im Wasser seit einer Stunde auflaufend Wasser aber kein Fisch dafür garstiger Wind.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen. Heute mal eine überwindige Ecke.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Haufenweise fehlbisse, 2 schnürsenkel rausbekommen


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und denk noch so, wieso treibt die Angel jetzt.


----------



## phobos (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

auch geschluckt bis Anschlag oder?
Hatte gestern auch noch nen kleinen Zander, so komisch gebissen, dass ich dachte treibgut bewegt die Rutenspitze.
Ergebnis, Haken ganz hinten, gleich geblutet :c


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kein Ahnung. Hab abgeschnitten. Wenn er es nicht schaft, wird er Vogelfutter. 

Mücken ohne ende.


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zu 3. 4 Aale durchschnittlicher Größe wir bleiben hinter den Erwartungen zurück [emoji848]


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nr. 3 war knapp maßig ist mir neben dem Eimer vom Haken abgekommen. Gleich ist kippwasser ich hoffe wir blamieren uns nicht zu doll.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön durchgeschafen. Nicht ein Biss. Wenn ich nicht noch fotografieren würde, wäre es sehr frustrierend.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend. Der Fischer hat auch nichts in den Reusen, er meint es wäre zu wenig Wasser. Irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK.  Entschneidert 2x.[emoji16] Leider  nur Kleinkram. Es ist vieeel zu heiss.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kleine Köder = kleine Fische.
Größer Köder = größer Fische. 
Endlich U50.[emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier noch ein aus der Familie U50.
Nur gucken nicht  anfassen,
3sek. später war er weg.[emoji852]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na ja, bissl Glück muss  man haben.[emoji16]
U60.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## fosiel (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft ... und das bei strahlenden Sonnenschein ... Petri! [emoji106]


----------



## Stulle (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri wenigstens bei dir läuft es.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Jungs...
Aus dem Urlaub wieder da, werde die Woche auch mal angreifen...
Morgen Zandern und Dienstag auf Aal...

Ich hoffe, es geht was ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Versuch.
Gerade alles aufgebaut. Jetzt gibt  es kühlea bier und kalten döner.
Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri  bei dem geilen Wetter muss man einfach raus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch.
> Gerade alles aufgebaut. Jetzt gibt  es kühlea bier und kalten döner.
> Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


Und???

Petri Heil RAUBFISCHULTRA 
Ich hoffe wir sehen noch mehr, wie nur deine Angel. Fangbilder ... möchte ich sehen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ging leider garnichts auf Oberflächenköder, obwohl ich mich zu der Stelle durchs hohe Gras kämpfen musste und ich wahrscheinlich einer der Wenigen war, der dort überhaupt jemals geangelt hat. [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

ich habe heute vermutlich einen großen hecht verloren, weil der drilling des 4er mepps im drill gebrochen ist. die zwei verbliebenen schenkel waren leicht aufgebogen. da schwellen mir dann doch die adern am hals auf bockwurstgröße. und ich habe den fisch noch nicht mal gesehen.


----------



## phobos (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

die drillinge an den meps sind auch murks, die gehen für Barsche und Zander aber alles was größer ist, wirds heikel, biegen sich ja auch so leicht bei Hängern auf...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider ging auf einen Biss auf KÖfi nichts.
Jetzt sitze ich wieder am Wasser. Habe heute Verstärkung dabei. Mal schauen ob mit vier Ruten ein Fisch gefangen werden kann.

Was die Drillinge am mepps angeht, kann ich die negative Einstellung nicht nachvollziehen . ich nutze seit guten zwanzig Jahren mepps spinner und hatte noch nie einen gebrochenen Haken. Und aufbieten bei einem Hänger bedarf dann auch massiven Kraftaufwand.
Aber das sind nur meine Erfahrungen.

Trotzdem schade um den verlorenen Fisch, beim nächsten mal angeln wirat du dafür doppelt belohnt.


----------



## fosiel (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na da drücke ich mal die Daumen Robert ...
in Berlin schifft es gerade ordentlich, hoffe mal ihr bleibt trocken 

Petri!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen, Regen, Regen.......
Viel Nass, wenig Aal.
Die Köfiruten schweigen und die Wurmruten bringen nur Fehlbisse und kleine Güstern.
Ich hoffe die nächsten 5 Stunden bringen den lang erwarteten Aal.
Ich muss dir, Marco, ja zeigen das es hier wirklich Aale gibt ;-)


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt wieder kein Aal. Aber dafür wieder ein Wels.


----------



## fosiel (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schonmal entschneidert ... Petri[emoji106]


----------



## bombe20 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Was die Drillinge am mepps angeht, kann ich die negative Einstellung nicht nachvollziehen . ich nutze seit guten zwanzig Jahren mepps spinner und hatte noch nie einen gebrochenen Haken.


köder sind auch immer verschleißmaterial, vor allem, wenn sie intensiv gefischt werden. aber dieser mepps war so gut wie ungefischt und hat noch keinen hänger oder fisch gesehen. das macht es umso ärgerlicher. 

petri zum wels, der hoffentlich im räucherofen landen wird.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja der Wels wird Rauch kennen lernen. 
Mehr ging die ganze nacht leider nicht.
Nicht ein weiterer Biss.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK. Nach ca. 2h erste krumme Rute. 
Starke 50 leider ausgehakt 
Zander 1 - ich 0 
[emoji852]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neue Tag, neue Versuch. 
Zanderlein ich kommeeee...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil, hol was raus.[emoji106]


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schön gemacht.[emoji41]
Krumme Rute und krumme Fisch.
U50.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nr. 2 und 3. Beide zu kurz.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und, haben die schon Maß?


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schnittig [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unter 50cm. ist bei mir zu kurz.[emoji39]





zokker schrieb:


> Und, haben die schon Maß?



Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf geht's


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Unter 50cm. ist bei mir zu kurz.[emoji39]
> 
> Echt?
> Jetzt habe ich starke Komplexe.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus zokker.
Jetzt, nach dem Umzug und der Trennung von meinem Töchterchen, wird es mich wohl heute auch ans wasser verschlagen.
Einfach raus, Kopf aus, ein kühles Bier auf und den Tag hinter mich bringen.

Allen am  Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Robert, ich werde mein bestes geben.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Danke Robert, ich werde mein bestes geben.
> Angeln scharf.



Servus zokker, was nimmst du am liebsten für köfis auf Aal ?

Ich hätte mich wahrscheinlich für die gründlinge entschieden.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, genau. Gründling ist auch meine erste Wahl. Gleich gefolgt vom Kauli. 
Die Plötze und die Ukis sind zum Anfüttern.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachtangelstelle. Ich hoffe mal, daß wieder was geht.


----------



## fosiel (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser ... mit ein bissl Glück schaff ich es nächstes We auch mal wieder[emoji3]


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsche sind ja schon mal da.


----------



## renrök (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch wenn "meine" Stelle schon wieder mit einem Wohnmobil + Begleitfahrzeug zugestellt ist, sind  meine Ruten jetzt auch scharf gestellt. Mal schauen was meine alte Aalstelle aus dem letzen Jahr für mich bereit hält.
Einen zarten Biss auf Wurm gab es gerade, während ich hier schreibe, schon.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bißchen lüd.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Matthias
Was heisst bei dir bisschen lütt? 60+ aber dennoch unter 70?

Hier bei scheinen die Fische heute eher Oralverkehr zu bevorzugen. Es passiert zwar was mit dem.Maul aber das nur ganz zart. Es beisst und beisst und beisst aber nur so sanft das die aalglocke kaum einen ton von sich gibt. Und auf kÖfi passiert bis jetzt gar nichts


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war heute auch Aalangeln hier in Franken. Kleiner Fluss. Start 20 Uhr; Ende Mitternacht. Viele brachiale Bisse (begannen schon vor 21 Uhr), aber viele Fehlbisse und die gefangenen Aale hatten alle den Haken ganz vorn im Maul sitzen. 3 Aale gefangen; 54-56 cm; schwimmen alle wieder. Waren mir zu dünn. 

Das Beißverhalten ist jeden Tag anders. Mal ganz zickig, mal wird sofort inhaliert bis zum Anschlag.

Köder war Tauwurm.


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne ne 60 hatte der noch nicht, vielleicht 55.
Schwimmt wieder. 
Naturliebhaber hat recht, Aale beißen total unterschiedlich. Mach mal schon von einen Tag auf den anderen.

So muss ein Aal aussehen. Um die 70 rum.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nabend Männers 

Petri euch allen da draußen die gerade am Wasser sind... #6 

Habs endlich mal geschafft wieder ans Wasser zu kommen und mal den Karpfen in der Elbe nach zu gehen... Ohne Verfüttern hat sich gerade der schöne zum Tanz bitten lassen... 

Euch allen viel Erfolg #a und ein schönes restliches Wochenende...


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petr. Ja das war wohl ein Tanz, das kann ich mir vorstellen.[emoji106]


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank #6
Ich werde aber gleich zusammen packen, mein Kind möchte spätestens gegen 7 wieder bespast werden... :q

Dir noch viel Erfolg beim Aal nachstellen Zocker, hoffe es kommen bei dir noch welche... 

Gruß


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir. Hoffe ich auch.


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Nacht kam nix mehr.
Liege jetzt wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz nach 3 uhr kam das erlösende klingeln.
Ein schöner 61 cm Aal hat sch den Köderfisch komplett rein gezogen.

Matthias, das was bei dir die Strecke für den Heimweg ist, wäre für mich mein Angelplatz ;-)
Sieht echt fischig aus.


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super schöner See aber nicht leicht tagsüber an Fisch zu kommen


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier isr auch schon. Werde mal meinen Fisch baden.


----------



## Spaßfischer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super Angelabend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Boh Petri das war ne sternstunde


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Grund sehr mangelhafter Mobilität heute mein Lager mal an der Spree aufgeschlagen. 
Bin zwar absolut kein Fan von Fliessgewässer, dafür aber nur 5 Minuten Fussmarsch von zu Hause.


----------



## Seele (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Auf Grund sehr mangelhafter Mobilität heute mein Lager mal an der Spree aufgeschlagen.
> Bin zwar absolut kein Fan von Fliessgewässer, dafür aber nur 5 Minuten Fussmarsch von zu Hause.



Da gibts wohl schlimmeres und es würden einige mit der tauschen


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil ... irgendwas wird schon beißen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf jeden Fall schauts nett aus und Ihr hattet regen. Das wäre schön|uhoh:


----------



## Zmann (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nachdem ich nun viel Lehrgeld bezahlt habe,hat es nun endlich mal wieder geklappt,bleibt zu hoffen das es keine Eintagsfliege war!


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute ist die Bachforelle dran. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Fischlein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zielfisch versteckt sich hinter dem "Wächtern" [emoji23]. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tadaaaaaam. Ein Meps Aglia 0 weniger(häng für immer Unterwasser[emoji52]) dafür aber 2 Bachforellen. Klein aber bildhübsch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## renrök (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schade um die beiden Hechte


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



renrök schrieb:


> Schade um die beiden Hechte


Was ist denn mit den Hechten ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht denkt er das sie tot sind, weil sie sich auf dem Bild nicht bewegen...

Viel mehr fällt mir zu seinem Post nicht ein.


----------



## Seele (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruhig atmen, Fischen gehen und kein C&R, ihr wisst ja ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade erster Deckel


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na leck mich am Falken! Schöner Bresen! :vik:


----------



## fosiel (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für'n  Kloppi ... Petri!
Ich hoffe bei mir beißt morgen auch was [emoji1]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Leute


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seither ruhig. Ich machn Nickerchen und stell mir Wecker auf 4uhr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So hab eingepackt. Hätte mich noch weiter dumm und dusselig gefangen. Leider nur ein Klodeckel. Aber egal, hat sich voll gelohnt. Nächstes mal mache ich die Nacht ganz durch. Die dicken krieg ich hier nur nachts, weil sonst einfach zuviel Kleinfisch da ist.

Ohne Spaß ich könnt direkt ne Nacht dranhängen, war echt sehr spaßig das Ganze. Nur auf Wurm und Mais ging nix, wieder nur Made/Pinkie. Auch die beiden Aalruten waren meistens still. Ein Kaulbarsch hing da irgendwann mal dran, das wars.


----------



## Stulle (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil. Güstern und Rotaugen?
Hast den brachsen mal vermessen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Güstern, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und 1,2 kleine Brassen waren glaub ich auch dabei.

Vermessen habe ich ihn leider nicht, da kein Maßband dabei war. Schmeiße ja eh alles rein bis auf Hecht und Aal. Und größere Barsche nehm ich auch mal mit. Denke aber das der bestimmt 40 hatte. Hatte auch gut Gewicht.


----------



## fosiel (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich dacht immer das wäre verboten!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch ein wenig mehr als 6 Stunden, dann geht es mit Fosiel ans Wasser.
Im Gedanken bin ich schon da, es beisst nur bis jetzt noch nichts:q


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin mal los.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hol was raus Matthias.
Wenn ich das immer so sehe,  würde ich fast behaupten du fährst bei mir durch die Spree.
Sieht herrlich aus....


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Robert.

Angeln scharf.

Ich hab 2,5h gesenkt. 10 Köfis.

Soll nicht viel los sein auf dem See.

WT an der Oberfläche und in 2m Tiefe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück dir die Daumen...hier geht schon gut 2 Monate nix mehr mit Aal, Zander im Kanal wollen auch nicht wirklich.
Ich kanns irgendwie nachvollziehen bei den Temperaturen, selbst Grundeln lassen sich zunehmenst immer mehr bitten.


Wenns so bleibt sieht man mich wohl erst wieder im Herbst am Wasser...Frischluft und Mücken hab ich genausogut auf meiner Terrasse.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Rudi

Ich fahre hier auch nur her weil ich hier mehr Mücken tot schlagen kann.


----------



## Ørret (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Versuch heute Nacht auch mal wieder mein Glück


----------



## Stulle (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri an alle die raus durften. 
Ich Sitz hier bei ner goldenen Hochzeit und guck den Karpfen beim gründeln zu. 
Ich hoffe eure Gewässer haben mehr Wasser als dieses her.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Durfte ... Na nun geht ja los.

An dem Platz hier hab ich noch nie geangelt. Mal sehen. Gesenkt hab ich eben auch noch mal, mit Erfolg. 

Petri allen am Wasser und viel Spaß bei Goldenen Hochzeiten.


----------



## bombe20 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich Sitz hier bei ner goldenen Hochzeit und guck den Karpfen beim gründeln zu.


Mal sehen, ob wir dieses Jubiläum schaffen. Ich bin selbst erst zwei Jahre verheiratet und bin 42 Jahre alt. Ich sehe schwarz...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich sind alle Ruten scharf.
Fosiel hat fürs leibliche wohl gesorgt.
Fehlen also nur noch die Fische.

Allen am wasser ein dickes petri


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Allen am wasser ein dickes petri



Euch auch Petri Heil.

Habt ihr auch so viele Mücken? 
Ich werde gleich wahnsinnig.


----------



## phobos (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch am Wasser, aber wenig Hoffnung #d. Wasser steigt leider erst ziemlich spät, aber morgen sind sie fällig :m


----------



## bombe20 (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch so viele Mücken?


Am Wasser bin ich nicht, komme aber gerade von einer kleinen Party im Ländlichen. Meine Knöchel sind ringsrum geschwollen, es spannt, tut weh und fühlt sich heiß an.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fosiel wurde gerade , zumindest was Wels angeht, entjungfert.
Beim versorgen des welses gab es dann gleich noch einen starken biss auf die köderfischrute. Leider ging der Anschlag ins leere.

Im übrigen, wir haben die ganze Zeit eine Lampe an aber Mücken sind trotzdem Mangelware


----------



## phobos (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad den grossen Bruder gefangen 109cm|rolleyes und nen Aal mit 56cm leider den köfi geschluckt...


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. 

Bei mir nichts ... nicht mal ein Biss. 
An schlafen ist nicht mehr zu denken. MÜCKEN.


----------



## Ørret (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war och nix.....nicht der kleinste Zupfer. Denke liegt mit daran das dieses Jahr enorm viel Kleinfisch im Wasser ist...schmälert die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Räuber den Köfi nehmen#c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Euch auch Petri Heil.
> 
> Habt ihr auch so viele Mücken?
> Ich werde gleich wahnsinnig.



Ich hab dieses Jahr mehr das Problem mit Wespen... Letztes Jahr war kaum ein Wespe unterwegs, aber dieses... Wirklich grauenvoll.


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Ørret schrieb:


> Bei mir war och nix.....nicht der kleinste Zupfer. Denke liegt mit daran das dieses Jahr enorm viel Kleinfisch im Wasser ist...schmälert die Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Räuber den Köfi nehmen#c


Vermute ich auch. Extrem viel Kleinfisch.
Ich mach Feierabend.


----------



## Marcoallround (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey 
Ich kann auch mal wieder einen Fang melden. Nach endlosen 35 minuten Drill in denen mich der Kapfen übers ganze gewässer zog, kam ein ca 17 kilo Karpfen zum vorschein.
Ich bin immer noch Sprachlos 2. Tag und dann sowas....
Sorry für das schlechte foto die anderen sind noch auf der Kamera


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Schlafplatz für die Nacht ist eingerichtet. Drei köfis sind auch gefangen. Nun kann es los gehen.
Petri, allen am Wasser


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das ja mal ein geiler Mückenschutz.

Petri Heil, hol was raus.[emoji106]


Ganz fettes Petri zum Megakarpfen[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Trimmi, was für ein gemütliches Gewässer!
Hammer geil, wie Urlaub.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das Gewässer ist die Spree im Unterspreewald.
Habe leider nur zwei Miniwelse  gefangen.
Vollkommen grundlos bis frühs um 5 wach gelegen und auf Aal gewartet.
Ich konnte einfach nicht pennen. Dafür  könnte ich jetzt auf Arbeit einschlafen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kenne das aber. Pennt man ein denkt man sich hinterher immer "Wäre ich doch wachgeblieben. Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, ob doch was gegangen wäre".

Geht mir zumindest immer so.

Ich wird heut meine Dendrobenas von Freitag aufbrauchen und n paar Köfis stippen. Mal schauen ob da auch was anderes als Barsche draufballern.


----------



## bombe20 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute gab es schon mal eine schöne Schleie von 32cm. Momentan nehmen die Bisse ab. Mal sehen, was der abend bringt? Ich würde ja gerne mal wieder einen Aal fangen.


----------



## phobos (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch gerade aufgebaut, blöde Arbeit hält vom Fischen auf. |rolleyes


----------



## phobos (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hammertime :q. Ca 75cm


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Fettes Petri.
Endlich mal wieder ein ordentlicher Aal im Eimer.[emoji106]


----------



## phobos (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Kam wieder ein Waller hinterher. Hatte auch 106 cm. Die Donau meint es heuer gut mit mir


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fosiel schrieb:


> Ich dacht immer das wäre verboten!



Was ist in diesem Scheiß Land nicht verboten?
Wenn ich alles mitnehmen würde, was ich fange, wären die Gewässer bald leer. Da pfeif ich auf diese Regelung. Hält sich bei uns im Verein keiner dran.

Zu mal keiner der Fische schaden davongetragen hat, da ausnahmslos jeder Fang vorne in der Lippe hing. Wenn man konzentriert angelt, bekommt man den Fisch ohne große Schäden aus dem Wasser und kann sie auch wieder zurücksetzen.


----------



## hecht99 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was ist in diesem Scheiß Land nicht verboten?
> Wenn ich alles mitnehmen würde, was ich fange, wären die Gewässer bald leer. Da pfeif ich auf diese Regelung. Hält sich bei uns im Verein keiner dran.
> 
> Zu mal keiner der Fische schaden davongetragen hat, da ausnahmslos jeder Fang vorne in der Lippe hing. Wenn man konzentriert angelt, bekommt man den Fisch ohne große Schäden aus dem Wasser und kann sie auch wieder zurücksetzen.



Ich glaube es wurde nicht das Zurücksetzen gemeint, sondern eher das Hältern im Setzkescher mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen bei dem Wetter#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wurde nicht das Zurücksetzen gemeint, sondern eher das Hältern im Setzkescher mit anschließendem Zurücksetzen bei dem Wetter#6



Wo ist da das Problem? Sauerstoff haben sie genug


----------



## hecht99 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schleimhaut wird immer zumindest beeinträchtigt. Meistens hängen sie im warmen Oberflächenwasser und der Wasseraustausch ist im Stillwasser mit dem Setzkescher auch nicht all zu gut.

 Muss jeder selbst entscheiden aber die Hälterung könnte man sich bei den Wassertemperaturen sparen.


----------



## tobi-1 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem? Sauerstoff haben sie genug



Nach dem Fang ist zu entscheiden ob du denn fisch mit nehmen willst weil du ihn verwerten kannst oder eben nicht und das hältern im setzkescher ist ok wenn man die fische dann abschlägt und mit nimmt, sonst müssen die Fische sofort zurück.

Alles andere bittet nur futter für unsere Tier*schutz* Freunde von der Peta.... und man sollte immer daran denken das fische Lebewesen sind ;-)


----------



## renrök (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem? Sauerstoff haben sie genug




Manche sollten sich ein anderes Hobby suchen#q


----------



## zandertex (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

hobby geht schon in ordnung...........sie sollten aber nicht soviel schreiben.


----------



## Sport_fischer (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Totaler Schwachsinn, wenn man die Fische nicht mitnimmt, kann man sie gleich wieder releasen und muss sie nicht hältern.#q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist ja gut ihr Moralapostel!


Beim Vereinsangeln werden die auch gehältert, wie soll man sonst am Ende das Gewicht ermitteln?

 Seis drum, wenn ich alleine angeln gehe sehe ich das schon ein. Wollte halt gerne am Ende sehen, was insgesamt bei rumgekommen ist. Aber ich zeige mich einsichtig und mache es nächstes Mal richtig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade 1,5 Stunden am Wasser gewesen, 12 Barsche in diesem Kaliber. Aufn Blue Fox Vibrax Größe 3 in Kupfer. Scheint gut zu gehen auf Barsch. Unheimlich viele Brutfische, was ja gut ist. Aber dann nen Dicken ans Band zu bekommen ist schwer. Aber egal, kein Schneider und Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, es geht doch.:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Muss nur noch die Größe passen.
Nach fast jedem Wurf hatte ich nen Schwarm von 4,5 kleinen 5cm Barschen hinter meinem Köder herschwimmen. Die sollen mal alle schön wachsen.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

....Ich würde solche Fotos nicht posten !
Mach doch lieber ein paar Schnappschüsse wenn die Fische
im Gras oder auf den Handtuch liegen !


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist ja gut ihr Moralapostel!
> 
> 
> Beim Vereinsangeln werden die auch gehältert, wie soll man sonst am Ende das Gewicht ermitteln?




Hallo,


kommt darauf an wo. Bei uns kann man nur einen Fisch zum Wiegen bringen und der muss tot sein.#h


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch. WT im Kanal 28°C. Hoffentlich wird der Regen oder die Gewitter nicht zu stark.


----------



## phobos (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

viel Glück, war gestern draussen, nix Nennenswertes ausser ner Kampfgrundel die nen 1 Haken samt Grundelfilet gepackt hat #d.
Ist aber auch Taghell gewesen gestern, ich warte erst wieder auf Regen/ steigenden Pegel, war auch kaum was los im Wasser...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri.


Aal?


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eigentlich wollte ich senken. Gewitter. Es ist leicht stürmisch.


----------



## mathei (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich senken. Gewitter. Es ist leicht stürmisch.




War bei uns schnell vorbei


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns grad im Gange


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich senken. Gewitter. Es ist leicht stürmisch.



Bei uns war es nur kurz, dafür recht heftig...eine Wohltat jetzt draußen auf der Terrasse zu sitzen.
Wäre liebendgern heute auch noch rausgefahren, leider ruft morgen um 8 wieder der Job

Drück dir die Daumen das was geht, Wetterchen ist heute abend jedenfalls optimaler wie die letzten 3 Wochen zusammen.


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir Rudi. 

Endlich die Angeln im Wasser. 
Gesenkt bei Sturzregen, Blitz und Dommer. WT immer noch knapp 27°C.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

*neid*


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe es heute auch mal wieder geschafft am wasser zu sein. 
Die neuen Arbeitszeiten sind fürs angeln, der horror.

Egal ob heute etwas beisst, viel wichtger ist das meine Freundin mit dabei ist.
 Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na den hol was raus Robert.
2 Biss erster Aal. Leider zu klein. Beissen sehr vorsichtig und nur auf kleine Köfis.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. So klein sieht der gar nicht aus. 

Mist, wäre ich mal heute auch losgegangen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War heute auch wieder mal los am kleinen Fluss. Einen schönen ca. 80er Aal kurz vor den Füßen verloren (konnte den Haken losschütteln) :c. Der zweite Aal hat den Wurm vom Haken gezogen. War eher ein kleiner. Gab aber einen schönen 73er Schuppenkarpfen als Zugabe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja die kleinen Flüsse bieten die größten Überraschungen. Und man hat immer seine Ruhe.
Bin auch lieber an solchen Gewässern unterwegs wenns auf Aal geht


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Soll ma noch einer sagen auf Köfis fängt man grössere Aale und in schwülen,  gewittrigen Nächte läuft der Aal. Haha. 
Schön ausgeschlafen hab ich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sagt man weil damit meist ein steigender Wasserspiegel einhergeht. Aber das hat doch gestern nicht annähernd gereicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Soll ma noch einer sagen auf Köfis fängt man grössere Aale und in schwülen,  gewittrigen Nächte läuft der Aal. Haha.
> Schön ausgeschlafen hab ich.




Petri zocker...


Es wird auch erzählt das Vollmond schlecht ist ...
Ich würde mir ein neues Boot kaufen, vielleicht beißen die dann wieder besser, grins... 
Deine Zeit kommt, bin völlig überzeugt #6...

#h


----------



## zokker (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich brauch Vollmond und Ostwind ... dann klappt es wieder.

Feierabend ... Rückfahrt


----------



## börnie (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Soll ma noch einer sagen auf Köfis fängt man grössere Aale und in schwülen,  gewittrigen Nächte läuft der Aal. Haha.
> Schön ausgeschlafen hab ich.




:q...und jetzt willste Dir ´ne Wurmzucht zulegen und mit Würmern angeln ? 

Lass mal 4-5° kühler werden, dann rennen die dicken wieder besser.

Petri  - wenigstens nicht geschneidert.

Ich hab mich gestern nicht rausgetraut, war mir zu heftig mit dem Gewitter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Soll ma noch einer sagen auf Köfis fängt man grössere Aale und in schwülen,  gewittrigen Nächte läuft der Aal. Haha.
> Schön ausgeschlafen hab ich.



Immerhin nicht Schneider...hat auch nen prima Tüdel hingelegt


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab Bock auf Zander. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tadaaaaamm. U70.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und hier der " Bringer". [emoji39]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stulle (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Tadaaaaamm. U70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh Petri Heil, schwitzen wird belohnt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Jetzt ist angenehm warm, keine Hitze.
Hier ein Quasimodo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kauli11 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So einen hatte ich vor acht Jahren in der Eider auch mal gefangen. |bigeyes


Wie kommt so etwas zustande? |kopfkrat


#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gerade ganz einfach mit Matchrute und Rotwurm 2 Stunden an den See. Barsche und Rotaugen en Masse.
Der kleinste war kaum größer als Finger, aber Hauptsache Radau machen. In dem See ist so unfassbar viel Weißfisch und Barsch. Leider keine Hechte und das merkt man auch. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum der Verein da keine einsetzt. Bedingungen passen absolut.


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Kauli11 schrieb:


> So einen hatte ich vor acht Jahren in der Eider auch mal gefangen. |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Wie kommt so etwas zustande? |kopfkrat
> ...



Schiffsschraube. Hab schon viele gefangen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK.
Ruten sind "scharf".[emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Schiffsschraube. Hab schon viele gefangen.



Schiffsschrauben hinterlassen Schnitte, das ist eine Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung scoliosis und tritt bei Aquarienfischen öfter auf. Die Ursache ist meines Wissens nach eine Mangelerscheinung.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Entschneidert. 42cm [emoji52]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## niersfischer93 (1. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ruten sind im Wasser, mal sehen was der Abend so bringt


----------



## MarcinD (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rute sind scharf. Wetter ist top, mal gucken was noch geht. Erstes Mal hier. 

Nach 10 Minuten kam der erste Biss und ich durfte diese schöne 45 cm Schleie mit meiner neuen 45gr Feeder von Korum drillen. Aktion ist top. Macht echt Spaß.












Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An welchem Gewässer bist du?


----------



## MarcinD (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hille, Ziegelei. Teich 3 ist das glaub ich. Nicht der Badeteich, sondern der längliche flache.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist zwar nicht Ziegelei, aber ich weiß wo du meinst


----------



## zokker (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drücke Dir die Daumen, und zieh was raus...


----------



## zokker (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Thomas 

Angeln scharf.

WT Oberfläche 27,6°C
       2m tiefe     26,5°C


----------



## zokker (2. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1m tief hier. Vorm Schilf 0,5m.

Mal sehen ob hier die Nacht ein paar Aale rumströpen.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Um 2 kam ein 40er Aal und das war auch schon alles. Nicht ein Biss mehr, außer die Mücken natürlich.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mich arme Sau treibt es heute für ein paar Stunden an einen Karpfenpuff
Mal schauen ob was geht oder das Sonnenbaden im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Denn hol mal ein paar Karpfen raus. 
Sonnenbad hab ich heute auch schon ein paar mal gemacht. Pipiwasser ... Ist nicht sehr erfrischend.
Die Adler fliegen auch nicht. 
Hab einen Köder ausgelegt (tote Möwe),die scheinen sie aber nicht zu wollen.
Ententeichwetter und die Sonne brennt erbarmungslos.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend


----------



## JottU (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Moin, 
Tag 2 meines Wochenendtrips, heute sogar leichter Internetempfang. Viel Zwergwels und kleine Rotfedern am beissen. Highlights bis jetzt eine 34er Karausche und ein untermassiger Zander  (47).
Leider wieder kein Aal, die Zwergis sind zu gierig und schnell.


----------



## zokker (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das sieht sehr schön aus.

Was für eine schöne Karausche[emoji106].

Fettes Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gabs heut über Nacht einen Aal und massig Weißfisch.


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



JottU schrieb:


> Moin,
> Tag 2 meines Wochenendtrips, heute sogar leichter Internetempfang. Viel Zwergwels und kleine Rotfedern am beissen. Highlights bis jetzt eine 34er Karausche und ein untermassiger Zander  (47).
> Leider wieder kein Aal, die Zwergis sind zu gierig und schnell.



Petri zu der tollen Karausche. Die sind bei uns hier im Süden extrem selten geworden. Zu meinen Junganglerzeiten hab ich die immer gerne gefangen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin unterwegs. Zander Schwitzen.[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt nur Kindergarten.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na endlich. Der gute Herr hat die blaue Linie überschritten. Der kommt mit na Hause.
53cm. [emoji4]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Du hasts drauf, respekt#6


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Zander #6!!!


Hast Du schon mal Nachts probiert ???
Ich fange da sehr gut und U50 sind selten dabei, probiere es mal...


#hThomas


----------



## zokker (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tom[emoji106]


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Jungs. Inzwischen hab 3 Zander im Drill verloren[emoji852] aber auch 54cm rausgeholt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schluss für heute. Das war sehr gute Angelntag mit viel Fischkontakt und die zwei "Bross" werden bestimmt gut schmecken .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marcoallround (4. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hey 
Die Döbel laufen im monent super bei uns 2 Stück mit Schwimmbrot nach 10 min angeln und einen verlohren wegen einem aufgebrachten herrn der uns nicht ganz freundlich mitteilte das das angeln von der brücke verboten sei. Nach einem anruf bei der Fischereiaufsicht war er ganz schnell weg und er war nicht mehr Agressiv sondern enttäuscht und fuhr ohne ein wort zu verliehren weg:vik: da die Aufsicht im ebenfalls gesagt haben dass dies erlaubt sei  #q
Ps der kollege stand am ufer der brücke somit war eine schonende Landung gegeben.
Grüsse


----------



## phobos (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nummer 1 im eimer. Darf aber auch sein nach nen 500m marsch mit anschließendem von Stein  zu Stein hüpfen um eine vorgelagerte Buhne zu erreichen :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Könnte glatt meiner von gestern sein


----------



## zokker (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri phobos#6, der sieht doch schon ganz ordentlich aus.


----------



## Slick (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri  #6#6#6

Auf Grundel oder?


----------



## phobos (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Ja wieder ein wohlgenährter mit 74cm. Nein auf tauwurm. Ist mein bevorzugter Aal Köder da man nicht warten muss und es eine breite Palette an beifang gibt. Wie eben einen schönen Räucherwaller mit 57 . Wobei beide ne grundel drin hatten. Der Waller sogar ne ziemlich große. Der hatte ne saubere wampe. Muss dann leider Schluss machen, morgen gibt's rinderrippen aus smoker, die brauchen zeit


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

6 Wurf,2 Biss.[emoji41] 56cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie macht der das?#c


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie macht der das?#c


Auswerfen, kurbeln, bisschen jiggen und beim Biss anhauen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann hat er aber auchn mega Gewässer. Bei uns am MLK fängt niemand so viele Zander...


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jo. Scheint ne sehr gute Strecke zu sein.
Petri übrigens Tom.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Bann ist endlich gebrochen. Aller erster Zander in meinem Leben . Untermaßig aber egal. Freu mich sehr über den kleinen.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Tom.

Ich versuche es noch mal.

Schweine kalt ist es .... 25°C.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum ersten Zander...


Und Dir zokker fette Beute, heute geht was...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Paar Bisse noch gehabt, aber fühlte sich nach Barschen an. Heut nachm Abendessen nochmal an eine andere Stelle


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Bann ist endlich gebrochen. Aller erster Zander in meinem Leben . Untermaßig aber egal. Freu mich sehr über den kleinen.



Petri zum ersten Zander.
Ich hab meinen ersten vor ungefähr einem Jahr gefangen.|supergri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hehe danke dir


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

wirklich, wirklich ganz im Ernst. Ich angle am NOK erst seit 2017.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub dir doch 
War mein zweiter Versuch dieses Jahr.
letztes Jahr angefangen im Spätherbst und ca 3 mal geschneidert. Also beim sechsten mal hats jetzt geklappt


----------



## zokker (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir Thomas. 

Angeln scharf.
Regenschauer im Anmarsch, einen gab es schon.

Petri zum ersten Zander.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen, stürmisch und keine 20°C.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal sehen. 

Mücken plage ....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri


----------



## phobos (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

es gibt auch mittel gegen mücken |kopfkrat.


Ich hab hier öfters Kribelmücken, da nehm ich immer Ballistol, zieh mir zum einsprühen Handschuhe an und fertig.
Die bisse der Mistviecher schmerzen derbe, vorallem wenn Sie nahe eines Gelenks beissen, hatte das schon das ich 2 tage nicht mehr auftreten konnte.
Und gestern so ein Verdampferteil gekauft das wäre ja was für dein Boot.
Man muss ja nicht leiden :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nen Mittel gegen Wespen wäre so schön...#d


----------



## zokker (5. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Chemie, egal in welcher Form, kommt mir nicht auf's Boot. Wenn du allergisch reagierst ist das ja ok, ich brauche sowas aber nicht. Außerdem leide ich auch nicht, es nervt nur. Aber ich weiß ja, in 1,5 - 2 h ist der Spuk wieder vorbei. Jetzt sind keine Mücken mehr da.

2 Kleine Barsche hat ich noch.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 Barsch noch. Von Aal weit und breit nichts zu sehen.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man man.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Schnürsenkel


----------



## zokker (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke.

Feierabend gemacht


----------



## fishhawk (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Chemie, egal in welcher Form, kommt mir nicht auf's Boot. Wenn du allergisch reagierst ist das ja ok, ich brauche sowas aber nicht. Außerdem leide ich auch nicht, es nervt nur. Aber ich weiß ja, in 1,5 - 2 h ist der Spuk wieder vorbei. Jetzt sind keine Mücken mehr da.
> 
> 2 Kleine Barsche hat ich noch.



Also Ballistol soll vollständig biologisch abbaubar sein. Aber wenn man kein Repellent braucht, umso besser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Normalerweise hab ich immer unteres dabei (stinkt nicht, läßt sich prima dosieren und auftragen im Gegensatz zu Spray), gerade bei bestimmten Gewässern wie MLK und einigen anderen waren vergangenes Jahr die Mücken echt agressiv.

Dieses Jahr ist alles anders, furztrocken und auch null Mücken hier.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dafür Wespen en masse. Ich konnte gestern am MLK NIRGENDS in Ruhe angeln...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei uns ist nix, im Idealfall sieste mal paar Glühwürmchen :l


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dafür Wespen en masse. Ich konnte gestern am MLK NIRGENDS in Ruhe angeln...



Leg mal ne Bratwurst oder n Schüsselchen mit Marmelade 10-15m entfernt hin.
Hilft bei uns im Garten beim Grillen.
Dein Futter und Köder verschliessen oder abdecken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich stande ja mit Blinkerrute da. Kein Futter, keine Köder nix. Die fliegen mich immer an...Also bei mir ist dieses Jahr absoluter Horror mit Wespen.


Hat leider gerade keine Bratwurst oder Marmelade zur Hand


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bevorzuge Mücken und gehe z. Z. nur im dunkeln auf Zander...
Irgendwie stechen die Mücken mich nicht dafür beißt der Zander umso besser ...


#h


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich stande ja mit Blinkerrute da. Kein Futter, keine Köder nix. Die fliegen mich immer an...Also bei mir ist dieses Jahr absoluter Horror mit Wespen.


 

Hallo, 



ist eigentlich ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise sind wir für Wespen uninteressant. Kanns es eventuell an Rasierwasser und Co. liegen?
Ich habe in meinem Gartenbereich momentan 5 Wespennester, alles vertreten, von der Deutschen Wespe über die Gemeine Wespe bis zur Sächsischen Wespe. Dazu gibt es irgendwo in der Nähe noch ein Hornissennest.
Solange ich mich nicht direkt einem der Nester richtig nähere passiert da gar nichts.


Petri Heil


Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vielleicht weil ich son Süßer bin?#c#d


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Habe gerade mal etwas Gewässerbesichtigung betrieben und geschaut, wo ich am Wochenende ggf angeln kann nach hoffentlich kommendem Regenschauer. Mein Aalflüsschen kann ich wohl vergessen . Total zu.









Auch die Stelle, die damals schon als Geheimtipp galt und wo ich als kleiner Dötz und mein Vater mal 20 Aale in einer Nacht gefangen haben, ist nicht wirklich beangelbar... 





Allerdings 100m weiter könnte man 2 Ruten platzieren. Direkt hinter den Steinen kommt gut Sauerstoff rein und da ist es verhältnismäßig tief. 









Oder ich geh an meine Hechtstelle. Da ist ein Platz wo kein Kraut ist, schön die Büsche ins Wasser ragen und es einigermaßen tief ist. Könnte auch gehen. Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht wieder jede zwei Minuten nen dicker Krautbatzen in der Schnur hängt. Das hatte ich letztes Jahr und hat mir den Angelabend ziemlich versaut. 
Abwarten und Tee trinken ist jetzt wohl angesagt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

nicht so schnell die flinte ins korn werfen.
was dem schleienangler recht ist, kann dir doch nur billig sein.
schnapp dir ´nen rechen und ran ans kraut.


----------



## Seele (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Außerdem sieht's ja gar nicht so wild aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Idee mitm Rechen ist super, bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen . Ich befürchte nur, dass das übrige Kraut in dem Fluss bei Strömung sich immer wieder lösen wird und in die Schnur schwimmt... Naja erstmal schauen, ob überhaupt Regen kommt. Sonst geh ich an meine Hechtstelle.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Außerdem sieht's ja gar nicht so wild aus.



Was? Schau dir die ersten beiden Bilder an. Da ist angeln unmöglich


----------



## Seele (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also ich find das erste Bild sogar ziemlich cool. 

Beim 2. ist es natürlich zu viel, aber die Anderen sehen auch gut aus. 

Immerhin ist der Befischungsdruck an dem Gewässer momentan nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Immerhin ist der Befischungsdruck an dem Gewässer momentan nicht sehr hoch.


das wäre auch mein hauptkriterium.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bild 1 und 2 zeigen dieselbe Stelle, nur ausm anderen Blickwinkel fotografiert. Glaubt mir, der Fluss ist komplett zu. Klar, Angeldruck ist da gleich 0. Aber da angelt sowieso keiner, weil solche Flüsse von so ziemlich jedem unterschätzt werden. Ich hab an solchen Gräben immer die meisten und besten Aale gefangen.
Ich denke ich werd da mal mitm Rechen ran. Am besten direkt morgen, dann hat es sich bis zum WE beruhigt


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann pass aber auf.
An so Gräben treiben manchmal Ungeheuer ihr Wesen.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=225092&share_fid=71955&share_type=t


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die werden mich schon nicht auffressen


----------



## Seele (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nuffi hat sich mal nicht mehr gemeldet


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mir jetzt echt die ganzen 54 Seiten durchgelesen.
Das ganze schreit nach Troll, sonst hätte er sich wenigstens mal wieder gemeldet. Unterhaltsam wars dennoch.


----------



## phirania (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Mücken und gehe z. Z. nur im dunkeln auf Zander...
> Irgendwie stechen die Mücken mich nicht dafür beißt der Zander umso besser ...
> 
> 
> #h




Dann Warte mal ab bis es anfängt zu regnen die Tage ...#h
Dann wünscht du dir Wespen und keine Mücken...:q


----------



## phirania (6. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Evtl. bekommt Nuffi bald einen neuen Namen....#h


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phirania schrieb:


> Dann Warte mal ab bis es anfängt zu regnen die Tage ...#h
> Dann wünscht du dir Wespen und keine Mücken...:q




Nöööööööööö, dann lieber doch den Waller von Nuffi :q:q:q...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bevorzuge definitiv auch Mücken...


----------



## Stulle (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vorsicht mit dem rechen die Pflanzen dort könnten geschützt sein. 

Versuch doch mal ein Wurm genau in den freien Plätzen auf halber Höhe zu platzieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ist normales Wassergras, was normalerweise auch vom Verein entfernt wird. Nur weil da halt niemand angelt wird da auch nix gemacht.


----------



## MikeHawk (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich sehe auf den Bildern ehrlich gesagt nur eins: Eine top Angelstelle!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Isses auch, aber nicht mit dem Gras...
 Leute ich stand davor, es ist wirklich dicht. Da lässt sich nicht angeln. Ich werde mir heut 10-15m freimachen, dann ist die Stelle immernoch top. Dann hab ich es frei und rings herum das ganze Kraut. Auch perfekt für Aal 


Ich zeig euch später was ich rausgeholt habe an Gras. Ihr werdet Augen machen


----------



## sprogoe (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und das Gras dann trocknen und in kleine Tütchen abfüllen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Lass mich raten: Dann rauchen?


----------



## sprogoe (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

verticken, bringt mehr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habe ja schon Horrorvisionen, dass wenn ich da saubermache dann am Freitag so ne Geige da sitzt. Dann werd ich aber wild, soviel steht fest:r


----------



## sprogoe (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kann ich mich drauf verlassen, daß Du da saubermachst?
Weil Freitag...|kopfkrat aaah, da hätte ich frei.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Genug getrollt jetzt 


@All: Weiß einer von euch, wie schnell das Zeug nachwächst? Nicht das ich da heute saubermache und Freitag ist wieder alles dicht. Wills halt auch nicht direkt am Angeltag machen, wenns geht auch nicht einen Tag vorher. Zwei Tage hätte ich schon gern dazwischen.


----------



## jkc (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi, kommt drauf an, was es ist; Wasserpest schafft schon mal 10cm am Tag...:q
Ich persönlich hätte aber auch kein Problem damit unmittelbar vor dem Angeln zu entkrauten, 15 Minuten danach interessiert das (negativ) keinen Fisch mehr, teilweise ist sogar von einer Anziehungswirkung auszugehen, da auch jede Menge Futter dabei freigelegt wird.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub teils teils. Wasserpest könnte dabei sein, aber hauptsächlich dieses normale "Gras". Kp wie ich das nennen soll .


 Ich mach einfach heut sauber und schau Donnerstag nochmal vorbei.


 Edit: Shit ne, ist doch hauptsächlich Wasserpest . Egal, ich mache heut einfach schonmal sauber.


 Edit2: Hm ok...Muss trotzdem mal hin und testen ob ich da mit meinem Rechen vernünftig rankomme und ich es vernünftige gelöst bekomme. Wollte eh nochmal die Spinnrute irgendwo durchleiern.


Dann mach ich es Freitag vorm Angeln. Die Aale verkriechen sich ja eh bis es einigermaßen dämmert. Zumindest in so kleinen Flüssen


----------



## Spaßfischer (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bitte bedenke, dass es auch noch andere Lebewesen gibt, die die Pflanzen eventuell als Lebensraum nutzen.
Ich würde an dem Gewässer nichts verändern, entweder so beangeln , oder warten, bis das Kraut von alleine weg ist. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach nicht okay... 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Meiner Meinung nach ist es ok. Der Verein macht ja nichts anderes ;-)
Die haben den ganzen Graben, da werden 10-15m schon kein Beinbruch sein


----------



## bombe20 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schau mal hier wegen einem rechen. ich finde den tipp super.


----------



## MarcinD (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unmittelbar vor dem Angeln lockt gründelnde Fische gut an. Schleien mögen das, weil durch den aufgewühlten Boden Nahrung zum Vorschein kommt. Ich mache das immer so. 

Hab den Krauthaken von Kogha Askari (25 cm breit) und mache da ein 1,5 m langes Aluprofil mit Kabelbinder dran. Klappt super. 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider keine Chance mitm Rechen. Durch den niedrigen Wasserspiegel komm ich gerade mal bis 1m vom Ufer weg und dann auch nur oberflächlich. Ich geh einfach an die Stelle wo kein Kraut ist und Sauerstoff reinkommt. Da ist es gut 1m tief und steiniger Boden. Da werden sich die Aale verstecken. Da hat auch ewig keiner geangelt wenn ich mir den Brennnesselbewuchs anschaue.












Hab auch noch am nem anderen Fluss geguckt, der normalerweise richtig Wasser führt. Mich trafen Bilder des Grauens...es fehlt knapp 1m...













Immerhin hat mich an der einzigen Stelle, von ca 2km Fluss die beangelbar war, eim Barsch entschneidert.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Barsch.:m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

4er Mepps sind bei mini Barschen voll im Kurs 
Hatte sogar noch nen zweiten an der Stelle, der war etwas größer. Hab ich aber umgehend reingesetzt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sry for Quali, war schon recht duster


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze grad auf Aal an. 
Wenigstens kein Schneider.


----------



## Xianeli (10. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Status: ohne Angel mit der Tochter spazieren ^^ aber erstaunlich viel am gründeln sind die Fische. So ausgeprägt noch nicht beobachtet. Am Toten beim im Wasser noch einen riesigen Karpfen gesichtet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Barsche ärgern mich grad schon etwas... Zum Glück nur auf einer Rute


----------



## phobos (10. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auch grad aufgebaut, mal ein neuer Platz...
Und Eintagsfliegenschlupf beginnt auch ich trau mich gar nicht die kopflampe anzumachen |uhoh:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wasn Monster Rotauge!


----------



## phobos (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nach 5 aitel zwischen 25 und 40 cm, zielfisch |supergri
Ca 75 und Fett wie immer :m.

Natürlich zum unpassenden Zeitpunkt als ich so blödes aitel abhaken wollte. 5m steinpackung hoch geeilt, da fullrun und anschließend wieder runter|krach:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phobos schrieb:


> Natürlich zum unpassenden Zeitpunkt als ich so blödes aitel abhaken wollte. 5m steinpackung hoch geeilt, da fullrun und anschließend wieder runter|krach:




Sind doch die geilsten Momente, manche landen auf die Fresse dabei :m...


Petri zum Aal #6!!!


----------



## phobos (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke. Paar mal war es knapp. Gleich Feierabend keine Würmer mehr. Mistaitel #q. Vor allem paar Mal geduscht worden beim abhaken. Aber der Aal hat dafür 81:g


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Aal|bigeyes
Ich versuchs direkt morgen nochmal


----------



## MarcinD (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Letzter spontaner Kurzansitz vor dem Urlaub.
Bislang seit 2 Std. kein Zupfer. 










Gruß 
Martin


----------



## zokker (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Was für ein geiler Aal[emoji106]. Fettes Petri.

Petri Heil Martin.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aalansitz. Und keine 5 min später... Ich will heutn Aal.
Die Schönheit durfte wieder schwimmen. Hatte tief geschluckt leider, aber habe den Haken unbeschadet rausbekommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich glaub ich hab ne top Schleie Stelle gefunden! Nächste, sehr sehr schöne Schleie. Hat sich im Kescher selbst abgehakt, top


----------



## phirania (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

#6Petri...#6
Läuft ja bei dir....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Aber mit den Aalen wieder nicht. Bisse sind da aber sowas von spitz... Die fressen mir den aufgezogenen Wurm vom Haken...


----------



## phirania (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nen Aal hat doch jeder...
Aber ne schöne Schleie nicht.#h


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei! 
Ich bin sicher ich hätte noch mehr gefangen hätte ich eher angefangen. Richtig guter Spot hier, so fix wie die hintereinander weg gebissen haben. Versuche ich nächstes Mal nochmal und dann gönn ich mir vielleicht auch mal eine fürn Backofen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Tote Hose jetzt, 15 Min pack ich ein.
Kein Aal aber trotzdem absolut lohnenswert gewesen. Richtig gut


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin doch echt nicht mehr zu retten.
Keine 5h Schlaf sitz ich schon wieder am Wasser


----------



## StrikerMS (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einer muss:m

Bin später auch noch los; wird mit der Radtour kombiniert|rolleyes


----------



## zokker (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Versuch


----------



## bombe20 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich wünsche dir Erfolg, Zokker.

Gestern habe ich übrigens von einer chemiefreien Methode erfahren, um geflügelte Plagegeister fernzuhalten. Angeblich soll es helfen Kaffeepulver zu verräuchern. Dazu einfach 4-5 Teelöffel Kaffee auf einer feuerfesten Unterlage mit dem Feuerzeug zum glimmen bringen. Das kokelt dann eine gewisse Zeit vor sich hin und soll auch nicht unangenehm riechen. Ein Windschutz ist zu empfehlen, weil sonst die Asche umherfliegt. Die Wirksamkeit konnte ich allerdings noch nicht testen.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir bombe. Werde ich vielleicht mal testen. Aber eigentlich vertreibt ja alles was glimmt und qualmt Mücken ... außer meine E Zigarette ... die lieben sie.

Ich bin immer noch am Senken. 2h und 5 Köfis. Kurze Pause dann geht's weiter.


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am Senken. 2h und 5 Köfis. Kurze Pause dann geht's weiter.




Warum stippst Du Dir die nicht ?|kopfkrat Ist kurzweiliger und geht meist auch schneller.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Weil das "meist" mit Senke schneller geht. 

Und wo soll ich mir die Würmer hin stecken. Ich stehe im Wasser, fürs Boot zu flach.


----------



## bombe20 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin gerade am testen. Es reich wirklich die Spitze des Kaffeehaufens leicht anzukokeln und es glimmt vor sich hin. Die Rauchentwicklung wird natürlich stärker, je breiter die glimmende Fläche wird. Aber der Geruch ist wirklich nicht unangenehm und der Qualm beißt auch nicht in den Augen.
Mich haben sowohl beißende als auch stechende Insekten zum fressen gern. Seit etwa zwei Wochen habe ich auch die Erfahrung machen müßen, dass Wespen auch grundlos stechen. Die Mistbiester landen unbemerkt, stechen und suchen darauf das weite.


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Und wo soll ich mir die Würmer hin stecken. Ich stehe im Wasser, fürs Boot zu flach.




 Wurmdose, Madendose, Tütchen mit Futter, da passt alles rein um den Bauch.


https://www.ebay.de/itm/ANGLER-GURT...UR-ZUBEHOR-GRUN-ANGELTASCHE-NEU-/111848089615


----------



## Lajos1 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Mich haben sowohl beißende als auch stechende Insekten zum fressen gern. Seit etwa zwei Wochen habe ich auch die Erfahrung machen müßen, dass Wespen auch grundlos stechen. Die Mistbiester landen unbemerkt, stechen und suchen darauf das weite.




Hallo,


kommt auf die Art an. Die Sächsische Wespe und auch die Hornisse sind relativ harmlos. Die Deutsche- und die Gemeine Wespe sind schon kritischer zu sehen. Störst Du sie irgendwie? Die werden schnell fuchtig.


Gruß


Lajos


----------



## bombe20 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Störst Du sie irgendwie? Die werden schnell fuchtig.


seit einigen jahren pflege ich betriebsgelände nebenberuflich als sport und zur supervision neben meinem eigentlichen beruf. als gewisserhafter gartenbauingenieur, der seine sporen in den letzten 20 jahren in behindertenwerkstätten verdient hat und damit besondere personalverantwortung für schutzbedürftige mitarbeiter hatte, begehe ich die gelände vorher und weiß daher, wo bspw. erdwespennester sind.
aber die mistviehcher von denen ich spreche kommen wirklich angeflogen, landen unbemerkt und stechen, während ich mit den rasentraktor alles kurz und klein möller. fünf stiche in vier stunden war bisher der rekord. und weit und breit kein erdwespennest in sicht. das ist eine völlig neue erfahrung für mich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mir geht's wie bombe. Mich ziehen die ganzen Viecher auch magisch an . Ich bin mittlerweile schon so weit, dass ich ausnahmslos jede Wespe plattmache die sich mich nähert. Ich habe die Schnauze so gestrichen voll dieses Jahr. Egal wo, egal wann, egal wie. Sie kommen immer. Insektenspray bringt null.
Heut morgen beim Angeln hatte ichn Brot für 1min draußen beiseite gelegt um eine Rute zu kontrollieren. Komme wieder, nehme das Brot und gucke: Zwischen Käse und Putenbrust direkt ne Wespe. 

Ich mach die alle platt, mir ist das inzwischen sowas von Latte. Obwohl ich alles andere als ein Tiertöter bin, im Gegenteil. Aber diese Jahr - Hölle.


----------



## Stulle (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am testen. Es reich wirklich die Spitze des Kaffeehaufens leicht anzukokeln und es glimmt vor sich hin. Die Rauchentwicklung wird natürlich stärker, je breiter die glimmende Fläche wird. Aber der Geruch ist wirklich nicht unangenehm und der Qualm beißt auch nicht in den Augen.
> Mich haben sowohl beißende als auch stechende Insekten zum fressen gern. Seit etwa zwei Wochen habe ich auch die Erfahrung machen müßen, dass Wespen auch grundlos stechen. Die Mistbiester landen unbemerkt, stechen und suchen darauf das weite.


Ich arbeite ab und zu bei Kaffe röstern wenn das Zeug verbrennt riecht es echt wiederlich. Ich weiß nicht wie du das als nicht unangenehm empfinden kannst [emoji848]


----------



## bombe20 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich arbeite ab und zu bei Kaffe röstern wenn das Zeug verbrennt riecht es echt wiederlich. Ich weiß nicht wie du das als nicht unangenehm empfinden kannst [emoji848]


ich rauche pueblotabak. da bin ich einiges gewohnt. :vik:

ich habe keine ahnung? ich weiß nicht, ob kaffee rösten und das verglimmen von kaffeepulver gleich riechen. in quedlinburg hat die lebenshilfe eine kaffeerösterei am ritterplatz am aufgang zum finkenherd. den dort vorherrschenden gerunch empfand ich eigentlich auch nicht als unangenehm. da hat wohl jeder seine eigene toleranzschwelle. mach mal den versuch und berichte. :g


----------



## zokker (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Senke ging jetzt ganz gut ( zum Abend geht es immer besser).

Wollen mal sehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich beneide dich immer wieder.
Bin übrigens zur Adoption frei


----------



## bombe20 (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bei deinen bildern packt mich immer ein wenig der neid, zokker. du hast ein goldenens händchen für das fotografieren und lebst in einer wunderschönen gegend. zu allem übel hast du auch noch ein boot und die aale beißen bei dir.
meinen letzten aal habe ich 2017 gafangen und es sollte in diesem jahr der einzige bleiben.
ABER: morgen bringe ich meine älteste tochter zum ersten schultagtag in die schule und wir hatten eine wunderschöne einschulungsfeier gestern in unserem hinterhof. glück ist manchmal unterschiedlich verteilt.


----------



## phobos (12. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker. Ja die Gewässer und dann mit dem Boot sind echt ein Traum für Angler. Bei mir wars dann gestern relativ ruhig und vorallem saukalt... 11°c... Vor paar Tagen war ich noch die ganze Nacht mit kurzer Hose draußen |rolleyes. Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Boot einstellen? Will fürs nächste Jahr auch eins:l. Denke aber wird ein aluboot wegen den steinen und auch anladen auf der sandbank und evtl steinpackung


----------



## zokker (13. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach du Scheixxe.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hab es aufgegeben.

Rückfahrt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK. 2 Std und nur 2 Bisse. 
Entschneidert mit 47cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Immerhin, petri!


Geile Färbung hatter


----------



## MarcinD (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zählt das auch, oder muss ich dafür ein paar Köder im Wasser haben? Kann ich bestimmt einrichten.

Mit einem großen Bier und Bratwurst fängt man hier bestimmt was. [emoji6]












Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Mit einem großen Bier und Bratwurst fängt man hier bestimmt was




Hahahaha, der war gut!


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uuund noch eins. 45.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Uuund noch eins. 45.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich wäre ja mal froh über einen. Meine Karriere mit Kunstköder ist aktuell leider immer noch bei 0,00 Fisch.

Petri.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## phobos (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Frühester Aal heuer 21:30uhr. Köfi vll 5 min draußen. Dachte zuerst es treibt ab 77cm


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schonmal entschneidert...guter 60er
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Am Kanal ist außer Krabbe mal wieder nix los...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze auch am Kanal...Krabben Fehlanzeige, Köder liegen aber auch außer Reichweite 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja ich angle leider direkt auf Grund... Selbst ne komplette Grundel bleibt nicht verschont. Tauwurm rein, 30 Sekunden später Krebsbiss...

Ist aber mit der Dunkelheit zum Glück weniger geworden. Als ich hier anfing war es viel schlimmer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander läuft gut, Petri Jungs !!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir nix. Jetzt geht's Heim, morgen früh raus.


----------



## Stulle (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So 2 Leute 6 Ruten ich hoffe es geht was.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil Stulle, hol was raus.


----------



## Stulle (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War schon komisch als es mit den köfis so gut ging.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na sowas gibt es bei uns zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Stulle (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der Kanal geht bei Hamburg in die Elbe hier hat's massen davon. Zumindest entschneidert.


----------



## zokker (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ... bissel lüd


----------



## Stulle (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja hier hast du alle Altersgruppen da sie ungehindert auf und ab steigen. Und besser den als den nichtfänger Pokal [emoji28]


----------



## zokker (18. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War keine Kritik Stulle. Ich wünsche dir noch einen Fetten.[emoji106]


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke wurd aber noch so ein portions happen aber besser als vaddern der hat 2 Brassen und eine grundel.


----------



## phobos (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir ist es heute auch ruhig|uhoh: mini aal, mini Zander und ne brachse. Mal wieder neuer Platz, gezwungenermaßen... Denke Überfischt da zu "verkehrsgünstig" mein fehler:q


----------



## Spaßfischer (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naish82 (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Grad n schönen 80er auf den SG Shine Glider...


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil 

Ich wurde 3er von 27 mit 780g Aal
Die anderen 2 hatten noch je 2 Flundern und der erste 2 Aale dazu.


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier


----------



## zokker (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Stulle

Nächster Versuch


----------



## Spaßfischer (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein schöner Barsch und viel Kleinkram 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heilige *******... Den hab ich grad beim Blinkern gehakt... Chunge ich dacht ich hätte n Meterhecht.
Bin ich fertig eh 





Neue Schnur und selbstgebundenes Stahlvorfach haben den Test nun endgültig bestanden|bigeyes


----------



## zokker (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na dann wollen mal sehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück dir die Daumen das mal wieder was geht bei dir.
Hatte den letzten Aal Anfang Juni, seitdem ist Schicht im Schacht.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Rudi, hat geholfen. Hauptsache das ist keine Eintagsfliege. Könnte so knapp 70 sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner Schleicher...weiß gar nicht mehr wie die aussehen #c


Hoffe mal das im September noch was geht...ansonsten wohl erst wieder beim quappeln |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (19. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich nehme mal an im Herbst geht was.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War eine Eintagsfliege, einzigster Biss.

Feierabend. Es regnet.


----------



## fishhawk (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Es regnet.


 :vik:

Darauf warten wir hier seit Wochen.

Viele Gewässer hier waren oder sind kurz vorm Umkippen.

Am Wochenende könnte es klappen, dann werde ich meine Hitzepause beenden.


----------



## Schleppfi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mal wieder ein richtig Dicker mit 1,4kg und 89cm


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Poah, wasn Feuerwehrschlauch|bigeyes


Dickes Petri!#6


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Schleppfi schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein richtig Dicker mit 1,4kg und 89cm


Boh Petri.


----------



## Stulle (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> War eine Eintagsfliege, einzigster Biss.
> 
> Feierabend. Es regnet.


Hier ist selbst der Experte der am Kanal aufgewachsen ist am verzweifeln. Ohne Regen wird es wohl auch nicht mehr besser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Dicken #6#6#6...


Vielleicht holen die das Fressen im Herbst noch richtig nach, was die im den heißen Sommer versäumt haben...
 Immer positiv denken, spätestens nächstes Frühjahr geht dann die Post wieder ab :q:q:q ...
Hatte auch in den letzten fünf Aalansitzen nur mal ein, sonst nix...
Die Aalsaison ist noch lange für mich nicht vorbei...




#h...


----------



## Schleppfi (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke#6
Hätte nie gedacht, dass auf ein 14cm Rotauge ein Aal beißt. Hab mich schon auf ein Zander gefreut. Der Aal ist aber auch cool. War ganz erschrocken was der für ein riesiges Maul hat. Der hätte auch noch größere Köfis genommen. Bin sonst immer so mit 3-5cm Fischchen auf Aal angesessen|kopfkrat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Schleppfi schrieb:


> Danke#6
> Hätte nie gedacht, dass auf ein 14cm Rotauge ein Aal beißt. Hab mich schon auf ein Zander gefreut. Der Aal ist aber auch cool. War ganz erschrocken was der für ein riesiges Maul hat. Der hätte auch noch größere Köfis genommen. Bin sonst immer so mit 3-5cm Fischchen auf Aal angesessen|kopfkrat




Jep, da wurde ich letztens auch erstmal belehrt (von zokker u.a.). Hätte ich auch nie gedacht.#c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nächster Aalversuch. Wollte ja eigentlich bis zum nächste richtigen Schauer warten. Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist


----------



## phobos (21. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also bei mir gehen Aale heuer überragend, auch jetzt noch ,obwohl wir mittlerweile seit 3-4 Wochen relativ Niedrigwasser haben, einen bekomm ich fast immer raus. Ich fische halt momentan in der Strömung im "tiefen" Wasser, bzw lass ich halt das Blei an die Steinpackung treiben.
Gestern wieder 2 mit 82cm und 62cm, wobei wir auch zu zweit waren und momantan läuft Köderfisch/Fischfetzen deutlich besser als Wurm, leider auch paar kleine Zander verangelt in letzte Zeit :c, die schlucken sofort runter, lass die eh nicht mehr rumspielen |gr:. Und heuer beissen die immer sehr spät. Meistens so ab 24:00 -3:00 Uhr.


----------



## Stulle (21. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nächster Aalversuch. Wollte ja eigentlich bis zum nächste richtigen Schauer warten. Aber ihr wisst ja wie das ist


Schöner Platz bestimmt nicht nur für Aal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Keine Frage, hab da schon einiges gefangen. Hecht, Döbel, Barsch, Schleie, Aal. Aber momentan einfach zu wenig Wasser drinne. Fehlen immernoch ca 40-50cm...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Platz gesichert und Ruten sind scharf. Bin gespannt ob was geht auf Aal. Premiere an dem See


----------



## lighty09 (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So, Platz gesichert und Ruten sind scharf. Bin gespannt ob was geht auf Aal. Premiere an dem See



Herrliche Ruhe.
Wo bist du?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Jawoll, direkt n Köfi bekommen. Ich habs gehofft.





Konnt ich doch noch die Hechtrute stellen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Büttendorf.

Die Barsche ballern hier ganz schön...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Petri! Ungelogen mal geiles Wetter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri ebenfalls!

Hier leider nur bedeckt mit etwas Wind


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bekommt man Hechte eigentlich auch nachts, oder lohnt das nicht? Dann bau ich die dritte nämlich auch auf Wurm.

Ich hoffe das mit den Barschen legt sich bald.. Andauernd beißen kleine Barsche und bevor man anschlagen kann haben die den Haken schon bis zum Schlund drinne . Das tut mir unendlich leid...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bekommt man Hechte eigentlich auch nachts, oder lohnt das nicht? Dann bau ich die dritte nämlich auch auf Wurm.
> 
> Ich hoffe das mit den Barschen legt sich bald.. Andauernd beißen kleine Barsche und bevor man anschlagen kann haben die den Haken schon bis zum Schlund drinne . Das tut mir unendlich leid...





Klar kann man Hechte in der Nacht fangen, hab die letzten 2 auf Köfi am Grund bekommen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen Abend bin ich wieder am Rhein auf Zander...
Mal gucken wie die Tendenz ist, letztens konnte ich noch sieben Stück erwischen und alle im dunkeln...
Es wird schwer, aber einer geht immer...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So, Platz gesichert und Ruten sind scharf. Bin gespannt ob was geht auf Aal. Premiere an dem See




Ich hätt mich vermutlich irgendwo hinten in den Büschen verkrümelt anstatt auf nem Präsentierteller.


Dennoch viel Glück


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und was gezogen Vincent ???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsche, Barsche und nochmal Barsche, ununterbrochen. Macht doch keinen Spaß eh... Das hab ich noch nie erlebt das die Barsche die ganze Nacht ununterbrochen beißen. Normalerweise hätte ich die Nacht durchgemacht aber so, ne das spar ich mir. Der andere Kollege der am See saß ist auch abgehauen. Die fetten Karpfen sprangen die ganze Nacht, dass wäre wenigstens nen schöner Beifang gewesen. Aber dauernd die Barsche, die dann auch noch jedesmal schlucken bis zum Arsch, nervt.

Mal gucken, morgen soll ja endlich mal bissl Regen kommen. Bzw heute, zwischen 7 und 11 morgens. |kopfkrat


----------



## MarcinD (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

So, Ruten sind wieder scharf nach einem Teichwechsel. Beim ersten ging gar nichts. 









Und es hat angefangen zu regnen. Herrlich!!!

@Vincent 
Angeblich stehen die meisten Hechte auf der anderen Seite. Da wo man ein bisschen laufen muss. 

Vorne beim Parkplatz gibt es Weißfisch und eben Barsche. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, aber wurde mir so gesagt. 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Marcin!

Biste wieder Hiller See? Warste vorher an der Ziegelei? Da ging nix? Gestern beim Angeln war noch jemand da, der ist ganz frisch im Verein. Der sagt, Ziegelei, Schleien ohne Ende. Er hat von Donnerstag auf Freitag Nacht 5 Stück gefangen. Richtig gute, habe Fotos gesehen. Da wimmelts von Fisch, nur halt sau schwer zu beangeln momentan wegen dem ganzen Kraut


Wollte ja in erster Linie auf Aal und die sollten sich überall aufhalten. Wie üblich für die momentane Situation aber wieder kein Aal. Das schiebe ich nicht mal aufs Gewässer, das wird einfach ohne RICHTIG Regen nix mit Aal. Vielleicht geh ich heute Abend nochmal an die Aue. 

Ob das mit den Hechten so stimmt könnte gut sein. Vielleicht fahr ich heut nochmal mit Kunstköder da vorbei.


----------



## MarcinD (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ob das mit den Hechten so stimmt könnte gut sein. Vielleicht fahr ich heut nochmal mit Kunstköder da vorbei.




Lass Dich nicht erwischen. Ist bis Ende Oktober verboten und das ist das Heimatgewässer des Vorstandes. 



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ach stimmt die Geschichte. Jaha, der Lübbecker Verein und seine Regelungen... Krank. Nur irgendwie hält sich da keiner dran#c
Die Regeln mit den Kunstködern find ich auch mehr als lachhaft. Boilieverbot, gut, sehe ich ein. Lockfutter teilweise sehe ich auch ein. Und das wars


----------



## MarcinD (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ach stimmt die Geschichte. Jaha, der Lübbecker Verein und seine Regelungen... Krank. Nur irgendwie hält sich da keiner dran#c
> 
> Die Regeln mit den Kunstködern find ich auch mehr als lachhaft. Boilieverbot, gut, sehe ich ein. Lockfutter teilweise sehe ich auch ein. Und das wars





Das mit den Kunstköder wurde eingeführt, weil bei den kleinen Gewässern, die Ansitzangler Amok gelaufen sind, weil erstens die Schnüre überworfen wurden und zweitens viel Unruhe da war.

Hab auch schon mit denen diskutiert, vor allem, wenn man alleine am Wasser ist. Keine Chance.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wo angelst du grad?


----------



## MarcinD (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Das mit den Kunstköder wurde eingeführt, weil bei den kleinen Gewässern, die Ansitzangler Amok gelaufen sind, weil erstens die Schnüre überworfen wurden und zweitens viel Unruhe da war.
> 
> Hab auch schon mit denen diskutiert, vor allem, wenn man alleine am Wasser ist. Keine Chance.
> 
> ...





Ziegelei. Tut sich leider nix.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geduld Geduld


----------



## Virus87 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Büttendorf.
> 
> Die Barsche ballern hier ganz schön...




Den Teich in Büttendorf kann man vergessen. Ist zwar super Idyllisch gelegen und man hat seine ruhe zum entspannen, aber fangen tut man da nicht wirklich. Barsche und einige 1-2KG Karpfen, aber mehr habe ich jetzt noch nie gefangen. Wenn ich nicht nur 1km davon entfernt wohnen würde, ging ich da garnicht hin. 

ca. 20m hinter dem Steg ist eine starke Kante, wo es sehr stark tiefer wird. Da könntest du mal dein Glück versuchen. Die Büsche sind schon wieder richtig gewachsen.

Die letzten vier Wochen im Urlaub sehr oft am Mittellandkanal in Lübbecke und Alswede gewesen und die Zander laufen wie bekloppt auf Grundeln. Alleine heute nacht waren wieder 3St. dran.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hi Virus,

da sind aber Kapitale Fische drin, das hab ich schon gesehen. Nur wieviele ist halt immer die Frage. Vielleicht fangen wir da einfach nur schlecht, oder er ist tatsächlich schon recht leer. Also Barsche scheinen drin zu sein wie bekloppt... 
Versuche da nach Ablauf der Kunstködersperrfrist nochmal bissl mein Glück. 

Ich überlege die Ganze Zeit wo, wie und wann ich heut angeln geh... Ziegelei ist bestimmt wieder alles voll#c
Könnt kotzen das es schon wieder nicht richtig geregnet hat, sonst wäre ich nämlich 100% an die Aue gegangen...


----------



## MarcinD (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ziegelei ging heute nix. Nicht auf KöFi, nicht auf Wurm oder Made. Und das Ding ist ja mittlerweile total verkrautet. 

Nächste Woche geh ich wieder Twiehausen. Da muss ich nicht so lange fahren um abzuschneidern. 


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Als ich letztens Ziegelei war, Mittwoch war das mit Kukö, hat neben mir einer mit Köfi n Hecht gezogen... Wer weiß wie lange der es versucht hat, aber Fisch ist da drinne. Ich weiß aber auch nicht was los ist, ich fang auch nirgends richtig. Wir leben halt echt in einer beschissenen Gegend zum Angeln.

Deshalb wollte ich auch eventuell noch in den Vlotho Verein, nur da schrecken mich die weiten Anfahrtswege ab..


----------



## Virus87 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja es sind richtig fette Karpfen drinne. Nur die beißen einfach nicht.
Als der Teich neu fertig gemacht wurde, hat der Verein viele Fische reingesetzt. Seitdem nie wieder. Alleine die Fangstatisitken der letzten Jahre im Vereinsblatt belegen das.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens hat mich dieser Barsch auf Kukö heut schonmal entschneidert. Erster Wurf, der war richtig hungrig glaub ich. 
Die einzig freie Stelle von Kilometerweit Fluss... Alles dicht...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

... Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Mal #c
Rechne zwar nicht mit, aber solange die Ruten im Wasser sind sollen ja Wunder geschehen. 





Heiliger ich glaub ich krieg hier gleich richtig was ab... Ich wunderte mich wieso das innerhalb 5 min plötzlich so duster wurde...


----------



## zokker (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich starte den nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drück dir schonmal die Daumen#6...wirst denk ich mal auch ordentlich durchgeschaukelt heute. 

Ma guggn, vielleicht piekt mich heut auch mal wieder der Hafer und ich probiers nochmal am MLk.


----------



## phobos (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri, ich geh später auch los, wird aber sau kalt heute nacht


10°C |uhoh:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Virus87 schrieb:


> Ja es sind richtig fette Karpfen drinne. Nur die beißen einfach nicht.
> Als der Teich neu fertig gemacht wurde, hat der Verein viele Fische reingesetzt. Seitdem nie wieder. Alleine die Fangstatisitken der letzten Jahre im Vereinsblatt belegen das.




Toller Verein der nicht besetzt...#q


----------



## MarcinD (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Toller Verein der nicht besetzt...#q





In der Ziegelei wird doch besetzt. 2017 und 2018 waren es jeweils 250 Karpfen, 300 Schleien 20-25 cm. Und 200 Aale.

Ich denke aktuell liegt es nicht am Gewässer, Verein oder Mangel an Fisch. Ich denke es liegt an uns Anglern. Die meisten versuchen an den gleichen Stellen wie die letzten Jahre Fische zu fangen und dabei sind dieses Jahr die Umstände bei den kleinen Gewässern komplett anders. Die lange Hitze, hohe Wassertemperaturen und Sauerstoffmangel verändern alles. Man müsste sich Zeit nehmen und die Fische suchen bzw. die Lebensweise verstehen. Die Fische sind bestimmt im tieferen Wasser als letztes Jahr um die Zeit, weil da mehr Sauerstoff ist. 

Aber die wenigsten können, wollen oder haben die Zeit ein Gewässer komplett auszuloten und zu analysieren. In meinem Baggersee, der 18 Meter tief ist, sind die Fische wahrscheinlich nicht in den warmen Flachzonen. Aber ich habe nicht die Zeit das Gewässer zu analysieren, weil ich maximale 6 Std. In der Woche am Wasser bin. Da will ich nicht einem Monat für Gewässerkunde investieren.



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Spaßfischer (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wollt ihr vielleicht für euer Gewässer einen eigenen tröt machen? Freue mich über news vom Wasser und lese dann euren für mich uninteressanten Schnack....
Tight lines 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch und besonders Spaßfischer (ganz deiner Meinung).

Hab heute in der Brandung gesenkt. Wind lässt jetzt aber nach.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ma guggn ob wer zu Hause ist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Heil allen am Wasser. Rudi hol was raus.[emoji106] 

Mal sehen, heute Nacht mal extrem flach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab mir ne Stelle mit Spundwand ausgesucht. Hat letztes Mal auch ganz gut geklappt direkt vor den Füßen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## phobos (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Endlich bißchen Ruhe 

Alles nervt... Grundeln beißen nicht, 3 Abriss beim Versuch welche zu fangen, 5 oder 6 Fledermäuse da, weil mittlerweile seit 3 Wochen Eintagsfliegen schlüpfen ;+
Taghell ist es auch kann ja nur besser werden #q


----------



## MarcinD (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Freue mich über news vom Wasser und lese dann euren für mich uninteressanten Schnack....
> Tight lines







zokker schrieb:


> Danke euch und besonders Spaßfischer (ganz deiner Meinung).




Sorry, dass wir Eure wertvolle Zeit geraubt haben. Wird nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## zokker (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier auch. Wenn nix beißt, können wir es auf den Mond schieben.[emoji41]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Vollmond hat nix zu sagen


----------



## phobos (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Naja Schneider bin ich nicht gab in der Dämmerung ein aitel mit ca 35 und nen kleinen Waller. Hatte auch auf köfi einen sehr guten und einen guten biss. Aber zu früh angeschlagen, will aber nicht zu lange warten wegen den kleinen Zandern |kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (26. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Einen Barsch hatte ich auch schon. Aber sonst tote Hose. Ich leg mich auf's Ohr.


----------



## phobos (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne gute halbe Stunde mach ich noch dann ist Feierabend. Geht gar nix mehr, ist auch nix los im wasser#c  kack vollmond. Sau kalt ist es auch zum Glück ne Jacke dabei


----------



## zokker (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier rührt sich auch nix. Totenstille. Windstill.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir war gestern auch nix. Ohne richtig Regen wird das nix.
Hier kommt gerade zum Glück was runter. Vielleicht heut Abend nochmal versuchen#c


----------



## zokker (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend gemacht. Nix zu machen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Hier auch. Wenn nix beißt, können wir es auf den Mond schieben.[emoji41]



Bei mir war auch nix..nuja, schieb ichs mal auf das Loch im Strumpf :q


----------



## phobos (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich Idiot war noch bis halb 3, noch 2 kleine Zander #q
Wäre ich doch nur heimgefahren.
Entweder wars der Mond oder die Kälte, wobei das Wasser ja noch warm ist. Die Buchse war jedenfalls frisch |rolleyes


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein vorerst wirklich letzter Versuch, bevor es nicht endgültig richtig geregnet hat. Stattdessen hab ich hier Wind, dass mir alles um die Ohren fliegt #c


----------



## phobos (28. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neuer Platz neues Glück.... Wobei es vor 6 Wochen hier eher nicht lief#c

Naja egal mal die vorerst letzten zwei lauen Nächte heuer nutzen


----------



## fischer's (28. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Die Karpfen sind auf jeden Fall nach der Hitze wieder in Beißlaune und eben einen schönen Biss auf Köfi verhauen.


----------



## phobos (28. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum schönen karpfen.
Hier gibt es bis jetzt nur kleinzeug. 
Wie zb Kesslergrundel auf schwarzmaulgrundelfilet #q


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phobos schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen karpfen.
> Hier gibt es bis jetzt nur kleinzeug.
> Wie zb Kesslergrundel auf schwarzmaulgrundelfilet #q



gute köderfische |wavey:


----------



## phobos (29. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja mittlerweile schon. Auf Aal mittlerweile der beste. Ausser man will welche fangen dann sind sie komischerweise weg. Eben mit Mühe noch Paar Lauben erwischt....
Heute mal mit schöner Aussicht. Hoffe der km laufweg rentiert sich


----------



## renrök (29. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht klasse aus, hol was raus!


----------



## phobos (29. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

115+ hab ihn nicht genau gemessen... Perspektive täuscht im Kescher :q


----------



## jkc (29. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri!#6


----------



## fischer's (30. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



phobos schrieb:


> 115+ hab ihn nicht genau gemessen... Perspektive täuscht im Kescher :q



aus der Naab?  ich denke nach der Abkühlung und Regen in den letzten Tagen, läufts grad wieder gut. Dann muss ich auch noch einen Versuch auf Waller starten.


----------



## phobos (30. August 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ne Donau, ich finde dass es seit gut 10 Tagen eher schlecht läuft. War 3-4  draussen, das ist der erste gute Fisch. Aal geht gar nix momentan. Nur kleine Zander und Aitel und bei Wurm Weissfisch. Der Waller war auch auf ne halbe  Laube.

Es ist auch nachts realtiv wenig Los im wasser, man hört kaum Welse rauben oder andere größere Fische Springen/Rauben.
Naja neues Wetter neues Glück, leider wird es wieder kaum Regnen...Ich brauch leichtes Hochwasser :vik:


----------



## zokker (1. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Waller.[emoji106]

Ich versuche es  noch mal. Diesmal ein anderer See.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Waller #6#6#6...


Und Dir zokker viel Glück !!!
So langsam sollten die aber mal loslegen  ...


----------



## zokker (1. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Thomas.
Hab mich mal auf eine Kante gelegt, 3-5m.
Angeln scharf


----------



## phobos (1. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen am Wasser, versuch auch mein Glück. Grad ordentlich geduscht worden hoffentlich stimmt die Prognose dann hört es bald auf. Ansonsten wäre die voraussetzungen sehr gut. Heute probiere ich es mal mit ner stellfischrute und wurm.


----------



## phobos (1. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir gab es schon mal ein kleines Highlight. Knapp 34cm hatte ich schon Jahre nicht mehr als beifang. Dazu noch mit der stellfischrute :l


----------



## zokker (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Barsch.

Ich zieh den Anker. Nicht ein Biss, es ist zwecklos.


----------



## phobos (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Regen Regen Regen #q.

Und kein Aal in Sicht #c. Sobald es mal weniger regnet bin ich weg


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin ans Wasser angekommen. Erst trinken und dann ein bisschen Zanderln. [emoji6]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mini Zander.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein erste NOK Barsch.[emoji16]
Allgemein nicht viel Bewegung im Wasser.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na geht doch. 52cm. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allerseits.

Auch mal wieder am Wasser

Kleiner Topwater Barsch, einer auf Gummi und zwei Zander.
Erst ma eine rauchen


----------



## Spaßfischer (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eine Stunde am angeln, dann Glück gehabt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri allen zu den Räubern #6#6#6...
Karpfen auch nicht schlecht #6#6#6...



Ich war heute auch für zwei Stündchen und konnte zwei um die 50-55cm rauszaubern...Leider hatte Kumpel keine Zeit, sonst wäre ich gerne länger geblieben...Sind schon vor sieben wieder abgehauen...Hatte beide mit den ersten zehn Wurf erwischt und danach nur noch ein Aussteiger...


@ hanzz:

Geiles Tattoo #6 !!! 

 Man sieht es, dass in dir ein echter Angler steckt ...


#hThomas...


----------



## Lil Torres (3. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @ hanzz:
> 
> Geiles Tattoo #6 !!!




finde ich auch!! #h


petri allen erfolgreichen, schöne fische die ihr da raus zaubert... #6


----------



## Naish82 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

90cm auf SG Rattle shad


----------



## bombe20 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

OT: mein Schwager schickt mir gerade dieses Foto von der schwedischen Westküste, nördlich von Göteborg.
Kann jemand sagen, was das ist?


----------



## Innos (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> OT: mein Schwager schickt mir gerade dieses Foto von der schwedischen Westküste, nördlich von Göteborg.
> Kann jemand sagen, was das ist?




Bin zwar kein Experte, sieht aber für mich wie ein Seeskorpion aus. Die haben wir vor Rügen auch schon als Beifang gehabt.


----------



## bombe20 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Innos schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Experte, sieht aber für mich wie ein Seeskorpion aus. Die haben wir vor Rügen auch schon als Beifang gehabt.


Danke. Ich hatte noch auf Seeteufel getippt. Aber mit den Glubschaugen kommt das schon hin, dass es sich um einen Seeskorpion handelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Seeteufel hat nen deutlich breiteren Kopf-und Maulbereich und auch richtig schicke Zähne.

Das Bild zeigt nen Seeskorpion, aus der Fam. der Groppen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leider wieder untermaßig, aber besser als Schneider.
Hätte auchn großer sein können.


----------



## Micha1450 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

............


----------



## Naish82 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nimm’s nicht persönlich, aber einen untermaßigen Fisch, der entsprechend wieder zurück gesetzt wird, für ein Foto auf den trockenen Fußboden zu legen ist sowas von daneben! 

Wird einem so etwas heutzutage nicht mehr beigebracht?!
Hake ihn im Wasser ab, oder besorg dir ne abhakmatte, die du nass machst um die schleimschicht nicht zu verletzen.
Geht gar nicht...
Bitte Einfach mal drüber nachdenken und etwas waidgerechter agieren in Zukunft.
Sorry für OT


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ihr habt recht. Ich werde es beim nächsten Mal besser machen.
War nicht mein hellster Moment#d


----------



## hecht99 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

OT: Wäre es nicht sinnvoll so ein Bild und die Diskussion danach zu entfernen? (Man muss ja andersdenkende Mitleser nicht unbedingt noch füttern)
 Beim Ansitz oder Spinnfischen auf wenigen Spots hab ich für kleine Zander immer einen Falteimer dabei, indem ich immer Wasser zum Händewaschen schöpfe. Perfekt zum Abhaken und da könntest auch zur Not noch ein kleines Beweisbild machen ;-)


----------



## Seele (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Hecht:
Warum zensieren? Thema wurde sachlich angesprochen, User hat es gut aufgenommen und eingesehen, besser geht's doch nicht. Jeder macht mal Fehler und er steht dazu und hat sich entschuldigt.


----------



## hecht99 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

War auch kein Angriff auf Vincent oder sonst wen, nur ne allgemeine Frage wie am besten mit solchen Bildern umgegangen werden sollte!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Man muss es jetzt aber auch nicht übertreiben.
Andere posten hier Bilder wo sie die Fische am Haken baumeln lassen, das ist auch nicht gerade besser. Da sagt auch keiner was. 

Ich habs eingesehen und damit kann man es jetzt eigentlich auch belassen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander ich kommeee.[emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Erste Biss und gleich 54cm. [emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zander Spam. [emoji4] 
Gleiche Stelle. 51cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eldorado. [emoji16][emoji16]
Unter 50. Schwimmt weiter.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Uuuund noch eins knapp unter 50.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Naish82 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Läuft bei dir! Petri!


----------



## bobbl (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Fischen. Was mich aber wirklich beschäftigt... wie fotografierst du die? Mit den Zähnen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

GoPro aufn Kopp oder um den Hals und los geht's.


----------



## Nemo (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Problem ist nur, aus der Perspektive wirkt der Fisch sehr klein. Die echten Poser strecken ja in der Regel die Arme nur dann weit aus wenn sie hinter dem Fisch stehen, so dass es so aussieht, als hätten sie einen 20kg-Barsch gefangen|supergri

...du bist also kein echter Poser oder hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden|supergri (Scherz)


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch nie einen dreiarmigen Angler gesehen?! :q:q:q

GoPro auf Brust und ich starte die Aufnahme nach dem Biss, danach nur gewünschte Bild extrahieren und voilà.


----------



## Casso (7. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zu den Fischen! Man könnte fast meinen du hast alle paar Minuten immer wieder denselben Fisch vor die Linse gehalten. Schöne Strecke!


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Uuuund noch eins knapp unter 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil, du räumst immer gut ab #6

Uuuund noch einer heißt das. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint aber ich denke das bekommst du hin


----------



## Nemo (7. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Geil, du räumst immer gut ab #6
> 
> Uuuund noch einer heißt das. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint aber ich denke das bekommst du hin



Wieso, so klein ist es nur ein Zanderchen. Dann passts wieder


----------



## JottU (7. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Angeln sind im Wasser. Mal schauen was so geht hier. Angelwochenende am Hölzernen See.


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Barsch läuft am Rhein


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, ein paar wirklich schöne Rabauken hast du da erwischt#6


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Dank.
Die haben sogar auf den kaputten Gummi gebissen.
Hab dann auf n Popper gewechselt.
Das war ne feine halbe Stunde, dann war der Spuk vorbei.


----------



## bombe20 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Das war ne feine halbe Stunde, dann war der Spuk vorbei.


Das ist hier rund um Halle ähnlich. Kommste nicht zum Mittagstisch, fängste nix.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Foto 1-6 ist desselber Barsch?

Edit. No Comment.


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Foto 1-6 ist desselber Barsch?


Nein. 
Aber wo du fragst.
4 und 6 ist derselbe Barsch.
7 Stück hatt ich gefangen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

1 bis 6


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Foto 1-6 ist desselber Barsch?
> 
> Edit. No Comment.





tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 1 bis 6


Stimmt irgendwas nicht ?


----------



## MarcinD (9. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*














Freunde mich langsam mit dem MLK an.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Stulle (9. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Also Nachwuchs ist da[emoji849]


----------



## Casso (10. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Freunde mich langsam mit dem MLK an.
> Gruß
> Martin




Guten Morgen. Danke für die tollen Bilder. Vor allem das erste Bild zeigt wie schön die Stimmung an unseren Kanälen sein kann. Ein schöner Mix aus Industrie und Natur.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

NOK. Klein Königsförde. Gufi mit Hering Fetzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Kurz vor "Europa"  gab's ersten Zander.(40)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri. 
Hol mal noch was dickes raus.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich bin schon zu Hause. War heute nix zu holen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöner 67er auf Wobbler


----------



## Xianeli (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*





Im Urlaub angekommen und gleich geschockt. Das war es dann wohl mit angeln. Der zweite See ist zwar frei aber da es ein Familienausflug ist war das angeln am Haus abgemacht  

Wüsste gerne mal was hier passiert ist


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Grüße


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

"Spannung pur"


----------



## Stulle (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270309
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh mist |bigeyes

da ist ordentlich nährstoff im wasser #t


----------



## Xianeli (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> oh mist |bigeyes
> 
> da ist ordentlich nährstoff im wasser #t




Mich wundert es das an der Wasserskianlage die dahinter liegt und zum See gehört komplett frei ist.





So sieht es vor dem Haus aus. Sieht man jetzt leider nicht aber extrem flach und fast keine freie Stelle auf dem Grund. Glaube nicht das hier was beißen wird auf Grund. Hab aber nix anderes dabei ^^


----------



## Laichzeit (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zur Not nimmst einen kleinen Stock als Pose.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*






Rapfen und ein Zander noch ausgestiegen [emoji53]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Zander und Barsch


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Zander und Barsch


Wollt auch grad staunen.
Seltsame Streifen. Sehr cool.

Petri


----------



## Stulle (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Zarsch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

:q:q:q:q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das müsste ein Wolgazander sein. Wenn dem so ist, bitte nicht zurücksetzen!


 Wolgazander haben diese markanten Streifen und auch keine Hundszähne, wie der normale Zander. Wenn du also ins Maul schaust, dürftest du keine großen Zähne sehen. Der Wolgazander wird auch nur, wenn überhaupt, maximal 60cm.


Sie wurden einmal fälschlicher Weise im Mittellandkanal besetzt und es wird allgemein darum gebeten, sie auf jeden Fall abzuschlagen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Das müsste ein Wolgazander sein. Wenn dem so ist, bitte nicht zurücksetzen!
> 
> Jap hab erst jetzt im Internet geschaut, warum er diese Zeichnung hat. Bin neu am Elbe-Seitenkanal und wusste nichts davon, dass es so einen Fisch gibt und das er entnommen werden muss


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Mein Post war auch kein Vorwurf, sondern eigentlich nur die Aufklärung darüber, dass es sich um eine andere Zanderart handelt. Ob du ihn nun abgeschlagen hättest oder nicht. Das hätte am Bestand der Fische kaum etwas geändert. 


Da ich fast nie auf Zander angle, habe ich selbst auch noch keinen Wolgazander gefangen. Habe aber einmal ein Informationsblatt gelesen, was in der Region über den Fisch informiert hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf dem Bild ist das Innere im Maul leider nicht zu erkennen, Streifen sind zwar markant, aber auch kein Volltreffer das es sich um einen Wolgazander handelt.

Was man aber auf dem Bild sieht ist der schuppenbedeckte Kiemendeckel. Und das ist ein sicheres Indiz, das es sich um einen Wolgazander handelt.


----------



## Xianeli (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Nicht dran geglaubt vor der Haustür überhaupt was zu fangen bei dem Wasser


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Goil.
Unverhofft kommt oft.
Petri zur schönen Schleie


----------



## Xianeli (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Goil.
> Unverhofft kommt oft.
> Petri zur schönen Schleie



Das stimmt und Petri Dank. 

Gerade noch ein ü40 Rotauge das ich leider entnehmen musste. Beim einholen hat sich ein Hecht darin verbissen und stark verletzt


----------



## Stulle (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das an der Wasserskianlage die dahinter liegt und zum See gehört komplett frei ist.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 270320
> 
> ...


Die werden schon dafür sorgen das dort nichts zuwächst.


----------



## Stulle (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Xianeli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 270330
> 
> 
> Nicht dran geglaubt vor der Haustür überhaupt was zu fangen bei dem Wasser


Petri Heil [emoji123]


----------



## Pati1407 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schauen wa mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja, schauen wir mal. Aalansitz in Schweden.


----------



## W-Lahn (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, schauen wir mal. Aalansitz in Schweden.



Schönes Lager hast du dir da eingerichtet #6 
Wurde mittlerweile das Aalfangverbot aufgehoben??


----------



## banzinator (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sieht gut aus zokker. 
Petri.


----------



## bombe20 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, schauen wir mal. Aalansitz in Schweden.


ich wünsche einen erholsamen und erfolgreichen urlaub und freue mich auf weitere bilder.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*







Petri an alle die am Wasser sind [emoji41]


----------



## Xianeli (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab auch wieder aufgebaut für die Nacht. Ich sage es ja selten aber... Würde mich freuen aus dem Schlaf gerissen zu werden


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja, schauen wir mal. Aalansitz in Schweden.



Wie sind die Wasserstände in Schweden? Meine Schwester war vor einigen Wochen mit Familie in Südschweden unterwegs und erzählte mir, dass alles pfurztrocken war.


----------



## zokker (12. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zu den Wasserständen kann ich dir recht wenig sagen. Wir sind hier am Lagan und der wird ja mit Staustufen und Wasserkraftwerken geregelt. Hier ist der Wasserstand normal, auch die Zuflüsse.

Ausbeute bisher: 1 Barsch, 2 Plötze, 1 Plieten


----------



## zokker (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Rund 70 und 85.


----------



## Naish82 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! 
Grad n 70er Grashecht gehabt. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern !!!


@ zokker:
 Endlich geile Aale wieder von dir zu sehen :k...
Auch wenn nicht aus dein Hausgewässer, um so schöner der Urlaub...
Viel Spaß und zieh richtig was raus noch #6#6#6...


#hThomas


----------



## STRULIK (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@zocker

Auf Wurm oder Kofi gefangen?
Welche Tiefe?


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Herrlich.[emoji2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## UglyDoggling (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Schönes Lager hast du dir da eingerichtet #6
> Wurde mittlerweile das Aalfangverbot aufgehoben??



In Schweden müßte das Aalfangverbot noch bestehen, daher nicht erwischen lassen Zocker  !


----------



## zokker (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Thomas, ich werde mein bestes geben.





STRULIK schrieb:


> @zocker
> 
> Auf Wurm oder Kofi gefangen?
> Welche Tiefe?


Beide Aale auf Wurm. Einer auf 1,5m und einer auf 7m. 

Bis eben noch ein wenig gewobbelt und gummiert, ein 50er Schniepel. Mit Raubfisch ist nicht viel los.


----------



## Stulle (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute etwas früher Feierabend gemacht und vaddern beim Aalangeln besucht. Und mal eben neuen Rapfen PB bekommen [emoji3]


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum schönen PB, Stulle.


----------



## Stulle (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke [emoji16] war einfach wenn man sie sonst nur in Köfi größe fängt [emoji1] blieb aber leider der einzige Fisch in 2 Stunden.

Wir warten also alle gespannt auf Zokker [emoji57][emoji236][emoji236][emoji236]


----------



## hanzz (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich komm morgen erst los.
Mal schauen, ob die Barsche von letzter Woche noch da sind. Oder wieder. 

Zander hatten letztens auch gebissen, nur leider neben den Haken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Eben bissl auf Hecht gewobbelt. Nach den ersten 3 Würfen stieg schon nen schöner ein, leider ging er nach ca 10sek ab. Schade. Paar Minuten später nen untermaßigen gefangen, danach noch 2 Nachläufer.
Hat sich gelohnt und echt Spaß gemacht. Teste mich gerade durch diverse Wobbler und auch die sind bombastisch. 4 Stück 33 Euro und schwimmen sowas von genial. Man muss definitiv keine 15 Euro oder mehr für Wobbler ausgeben. 

Den 67er letztens hatte ich übrigens auf die Hechtimitation, die hier letzten von Anglerfuchs beworben wurde. Auch sehr sehr realistische Bewegungen.


----------



## zokker (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hier regnet es. Hab die Angeln aber reingeschmissen. Um 22:00 gehe ich mal nachsehen.
Erst mal was essen.


----------



## Stulle (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wenigstens weißt du genau was dran war.


----------



## Stulle (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich komm morgen erst los.
> Mal schauen, ob die Barsche von letzter Woche noch da sind. Oder wieder.
> 
> Zander hatten letztens auch gebissen, nur leider neben den Haken.





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Eben bissl auf Hecht gewobbelt. Nach den ersten 3 Würfen stieg schon nen schöner ein, leider ging er nach ca 10sek ab. Schade. Paar Minuten später nen untermaßigen gefangen, danach noch 2 Nachläufer.
> Hat sich gelohnt und echt Spaß gemacht. Teste mich gerade durch diverse Wobbler und auch die sind bombastisch. 4 Stück 33 Euro und schwimmen sowas von genial. Man muss definitiv keine 15 Euro oder mehr für Wobbler ausgeben.
> 
> Den 67er letztens hatte ich übrigens auf die Hechtimitation, die hier letzten von Anglerfuchs beworben wurde. Auch sehr sehr realistische Bewegungen.


Ja auch billige können gut laufen/sein muss aber nicht [emoji39]


----------



## Inni (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Den 67er letztens hatte ich übrigens auf die Hechtimitation, die hier letzten von Anglerfuchs beworben wurde. Auch sehr sehr realistische Bewegungen.




Gibts bei Ali für die hälfte des Geldes, sowie auch die Zalt Imitate. Der verlinkt sogar die Originalbilder von Ali :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Für 5,90 wollte ich aber ruhig in DE bestellen


----------



## zokker (13. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Wenigstens weißt du genau was dran war.


Und ist ...


----------



## Xianeli (14. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum PB Stulle und Petri zu den Aalen zokker.

Nachdem letzte Nacht um 3 Uhr ein Karpfen ( vermutlich)  Mit nem schönen Run aus dem Bett gefegt hat und beim aufnehmen der Rute leider nicht mehr dran war lief es diese Nacht besser. Wieder um Punkt 3 Uhr wie letzte Nacht kam der Biss








Leider keine Weltklasseaufnahmen. Frau lag bei den Kindern im Bett und hatte nur mein Handy da. War wohl irgendwas zwischen 80-90cm.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri den Fängern !!!


Auch grade von Zandern rein gekommen...
Vier Stück rausgezaubert und weitere fünf bei der landung direkt vor dem Kescher vermaselt, hauptsache gesehen reicht mir...
Lag whrscheinlich an meiner Rute die ich getestet habe, war zu weich und so kam der Anschlag nicht richtig durch...
Wollte die Nacht durch machen obwohl nur bis etwa eins geplant war, aber bei 7 Grad hatte ich gegen vier kein bock mehr...
War ganz ok, hatte zwei Beißphasen sonst tote hose...




@zokker:
Deine Aale machen mich wieder heiß, noch ein paar dann geh ich auch los :m...


#hThomas...


----------



## Inni (14. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gesehen.
> Für 5,90 wollte ich aber ruhig in DE bestellen




ich hatte 2,30 bezahlt. ist oft dafür im Angebot


----------



## STRULIK (14. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zocker !!!

Zwei Wochen noch , dann gehts auch nach Schweden :vik:


----------



## Nemo (14. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf dem Weg ins Büro spaziere ich gerade am Fluss entlang und blicke sehnsüchtig auf die Nebelschwaden. Heute Abend gehts zum Angeln, weiß nur noch nicht ob Spinnfischen, Feedern, Stippen, Walleransitz oder Kombination #:|pfisch:


----------



## Xianeli (14. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*




Hier denkt wer es gäbe was zu holen bei mir


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wieder ne richtig fette Schleie gerade beim Aalangeln im kleinen Fluss. Hammer geil, durfte aber wieder schwimmen, hat wunderbar vorne gehakt. Wobei der Bestand doch echt ordentlich zu sein scheint. Tue mich nur extrem schwer Schleien abzuschlagen  

Der Biss war unfassbar komisch. Paar mal gepiept dann still. Dachte schon kleiner Barsch hängt dran oder Wurm ab. Anschlag und dann geht die ab wie Zäpfchen


----------



## Hering 58 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zur Schleie.#6


----------



## Naish82 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri... 
und du legst Fische, die du wieder zurück setzt Immernoch zum Fotografieren einfach auf den Fußboden! 
Dass nenne ich beratungsresistent...
Naja, wenn sie erstmal verpilzt ist und zu Grunde gegangen ist, wird sich schon n Krebs oder anderer aasfresser als Abnehmer finden.
Gut gemacht!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dieses mal mit Wasser übergossen und Hände nass gemacht, der Eimer steht nämlich immer daneben 
Fußboden, du bist mir auch so ein Fußboden. Die lag im nassen Gras Junge...


----------



## renrök (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich habs schon mal gesagt, manche sollten ein anderes Hobby haben#d


----------



## Minimax (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Als ich das Bild von der Schleie (Petri Vince, schöner Fisch #h) sah, wusste ich das genau das passiert. Mal sehen wann hier das letzte Fischbild gepostet wird.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke Max!


----------



## Stulle (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

schicke schlei #6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Merci!

Mit Aal scheints wohl wieder nix zu werden. Der Wasserstand ist jetzt seit Monaten derart niedrig, dass ich gerad so mitm Eimer ran kam um etwas Wasser einzuführen. Echt krass


----------



## Nemo (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri, schöne Schleie! Meines Wissens nach sollte man darauf achten, dass der Fisch beim Abhaken auf einem gummierten Kescher (darunter feuchtes Gras) liegt oder eine Abhakmatte verwenden. Passt also. Das dokumentieren der Fänge (auch mit Foto, so lange das nicht der alleinige Zweck ist) gehört für mich auch dazu, insbesondere bei nicht alltäglichen Fängen.
Aufpassen muss man nur bei empfindlichen Arten,  wir z.B. Salmoniden. Da soll jede Sekunde außerhalb des Wassers zählen! So weit mein Kenntnisstand, wie es bei der Schleie speziell aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Zu mir: Ich habe in der Dämmerung ein paar Köfis zwischen 15 und 25 cm gefangen und nutze die aktuell kaum merkliche Strömung der Ruhr, um vom Boot aus mit an Posen in 1 und 2m Wassertiefe treibenden Köfis einen Wels zu erwischen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

|good:|good:|good:
Viel Erfolg für den Wels!


----------



## zandertex (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

petri zur schönen schleie,aber bitte nicht direkt aufm gras ablegen..........die schleimschicht des fisches läßt das gras auf jahre nicht mehr wachsen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Minimax schrieb:


> Als ich das Bild von der Schleie (Petri Vince, schöner Fisch #h) sah, wusste ich das genau das passiert. Mal sehen wann hier das letzte Fischbild gepostet wird.




#6#6#6...
Deshalb lade ich keine Fotos mehr hoch, es hat immer einer was zum kacken...
Und die, die am meisten meckern, sollten lieber zu hause bleiben und den Fischen kein Leid antun...


@ Vincent:
Nächstes mal bild hochladen und nicht berichten ob der Fisch schwimmt oder mitgenommen wurde...Aber immer so gut wie möglich weidgerecht umgehen...
Der Boden sieht schon ziehmlich trockn aus...
Viele schwimmen hier nur mit den Strom, sagen immmer der schwimmt und wurde abgeschlagen um nur gut vor den anderen da zu stehen...
Ich schlage und lasse meine Fische schwimmen wie ich will, aber biete keine Angrifsfläche hier in Forum an...Man kann eh nicht jedem alles recht machen....
Fettes Petri zu der Schleie, freue mich immer wieder gerne über Bilder und werde dadurch immer angespornt angel zu gehen...


#hThomas...


----------



## Tobias85 (15. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Von mir auch Petri zu dem Prachtexemplar! 

Die Wasserstände sind denke ich in der Gegend überall zum heulen. War vorgestern mit dem Rad unterwegs und durfte feststellen, dass einer der kleineren Bäche mittlerweile quasi trocken gefallen ist. Nur noch etwas feuchter Schlamm in der Mitte und hier und da mal ne 3cm tiefe Pfütze. Ich mag gar nicht an die Forellen darin denken... #d


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Drillsucht du hast Recht.
Aber anhand des Fotos kannst du nun wirklich nicht sehen, ob das Gras nass ist. Ich habe einen Schwall über die Schleie gegossen und es ist natürlich sofort auch in der Erde versickert. Aber trocken war das Gras nicht, der Kescher auch nicht. Das war schon in Ordnung, der Fisch wirds verkraften...

Will mich jetzt auch nicht weiter rechtfertigen müssen nur weil ein so ein Hampelmann mir bei jedem Fisch ans Bein kackt. Der ist jetzt eh auf der igno und für mich ist das Thema durch. 

Danke aber trotzdem an all die anderen netten Worte von euch


----------



## MarcinD (16. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Auf Friedfisch ging heute nix, aber dafür auf Räuber. Der erste Barsch mit ca. 30 cm ist vor meinen Füßen ausgestiegen, aber der Zander kam an Land. Zwar nicht richtig gehakt ( am Bauch) aber passt schon. 

Meine erster Zander und mein erster Fisch mit der Spinnrute und neuen Barschrute.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Super, Petri!

War heut auch wieder erfolgreich. In Twiehausen, wo ich nie nen Biss auf Hecht bekam. Egal ob Spinner, Gufi oder Blinker. Bis ich heut zum ersten mal auch da meine neuen Wobbler getestet habe. 5 Wurf, erster Hecht. Ein richtig fetter ist mir danach noch abgegangen. Unfassbar diese Wobbler. Zweiter Teich an dem sie mir beim ersten Versuch Fisch und mehrere Bisse brachten. 
Und ja, der war betäubt und ja, den habe ich mitgenommen. Ca 63. Der der mir ausgeschlitzt ist, muss vom Gefühl minimum 70 gehabt haben...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zum Hecht und Zander #6#6#6...


Ich starte heute auch noch ne Runde in die Nacht hinein, auf Zander mit Wobbler...


----------



## Nemo (16. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri! Schöner Hecht. Meine Welse haben sich nicht blicken lassen#c.


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Gestern könnte ich ja nichts Posten, arbeiten aber auch ein mieser Tag nur die kleinen hatte beißlaune.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schöne Köderfische !!!



Gestern war einer der schlechteren Tage aber mit Happyend...
 Von 18.00h bis 23.50 kein einzigen Kontakt und dann in einer 3/4 Stunde drei Zander, einer davon 65cm...
Der erste Angeltag nach der Schonzeit wo ich bis Mitternacht kein einzigen Kontakt hatte...


----------



## zokker (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Komme gerade vom Angeln nachsehen. Endlich mal wieder einer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Morgen und übermorgen steigen die letzten beiden Tage Aalangeln 2018. Mal schauen, ob noch was geht. 

Morgen wird perfekt, weil ich früh ans Wasser komme, übermorgen wird's eher spät, weil ich zuvor noch Fußballtraining mit den Jungs machen muss. Schauen wir mal ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Komme gerade von Angeln nachsehen. Endlich mal wieder einer.



Petri! Ich glaube, dieses Jahr ist deine Saison in Schweden besser als in Deutschland


----------



## Seele (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Gestern könnte ich ja nichts Posten, arbeiten aber auch ein mieser Tag nur die kleinen hatte beißlaune.



Ich glaube einige User wissen nicht was das für ein Fisch ist


----------



## inextremo6 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Zocker,schoene Aale die Du gefangen hast.
Ging mit aehnlich vor einem Monat,nicht die Masse aber klasse Groessen,insgesamt 15 Aale,davon 13 zwischen 70-84cm,siehe vorletzte Seite in Aalfänge 2018.

Schweden ist füer mich ein Top-Aalrevier,da die  in Schweden auch keiner will...jedenfalls kein Schwede.
Weiterhin beste Fänge!!!


----------



## Stulle (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Seele schrieb:


> Ich glaube einige User wissen nicht was das für ein Fisch ist


Die glücklichen.

Blaubandbärbling haben wir zum Glück nur im Vereins Puff so doll, mir ist der Kragen geplatzt und ich hab mal ein paar als Kofi genommen aber ohne Ergebnis 18 Leute 1 Karpfen bei 70% Forellen Anglern.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Schweden ist füer mich ein Top-Aalrevier,da die  in Schweden auch keiner will...jedenfalls kein Schwede.



Das stimmt komischerweise. Ich habe viele Freunde in Schweden, an Aal will keiner von denen ran. Seefisch, mal ein Hecht, aber um Gottes Willen kein Aal. |kopfkrat


----------



## fishhawk (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Schweden ist füer mich ein Top-Aalrevier,da die  in Schweden auch keiner will...jedenfalls kein Schwede.



Muss man dann Artikel wie den hier unter "fake-news" einordnen?

aalfeste-in-schweden/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Muss man dann Artikel wie den hier unter "fake-news" einordnen?
> 
> aalfeste-in-schweden/



Ausnahmen bestätigen hier (aus meiner Erfahrung) die Regel. Meine schwedischen Freunde (halbes Dutzend Kollegen und ehemalige Projektmitarbeiter aus der Gegend um Stockhom herum) kannst du mit Aal nicht hinterm Ofen vorlocken.


----------



## Zmann (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da muss man kein Schwede sein um Aal nicht zu mögen,davon hab ich genug in der Familie....aber ich mag ihn sehr:k


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das erste mal seit gefühlter Ewigkeit wieder am wasser zum aalangeln. Ich drücke mir mal ganz frech selber die Daumen. Und allen am wasser dicke Fische.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das erste mal seit gefühlter Ewigkeit wieder am wasser zum aalangeln. Ich drücke mir mal ganz frech selber die Daumen. Und allen am wasser dicke Fische.



Bei mir hier in Franken läuft er nicht mehr wirklich gut. Hab heute Saisonabschluss gemacht. Ein 63er. Einziger Biss in 4 Stunden. Vorige Woche schon genau das Gleiche (da hab ich mir den einzigen Biss allerdings vermurkst). Im Sommer habe ich hier pro Abend locker 10 Bisse.

Jetzt hätte ich noch gern 2 schöne 50er Karpfen für die Gefriertruhe (drei sind schon drin, reicht aber nicht über den Winter |rolleyes), dann fange ich mir noch einen Sack voller Zwergwelse (werden ganz fix filetiert und machen sich super gebraten oder in der Fritteuse). Und als Jahresabschluss hätte ich dann noch gern einen schönen Hecht. Hab von einem kleinen Restaurant am Gardasee, wo ich mehrfach super Hecht-Ragout gegessen habe, das Rezept erhalten und will das probieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich hatte heutn komisches Erlebnis. Bin am See am Wobbeln, nix, kein Biss, kein Nachläufer. Wahrscheinlich zu warm und zu viel Sonne.
Dann gucke ich, ca 1m vom Ufer in ca 1m Tiefe nen Hecht, ca 70. Dachte mir, der wird niemals beißen wenn ich da jetzt meinen Wobbler runterlasse. Meine Erfahrungen haben bisher immer ergeben, dass die dann sofort abhauen. Ich also Wobbler rein und zack, sofort hat er angebissen! Leider nur ganz hinten am Schwanz. Er hat also den harten Wobbler gespürt. Dann nochmal reingelassen, wieder in den Schwanz gebissen. Dann nochmal reingelassen, dieses mal lag der Wobbler auf Grund. Der Hecht kam wieder an und wollte ihn vom Grund holen. Leider war da ein Ast wo der Wobbler sich verhakte, darum konnte er ihn nicht nehmen. Nach dem dritten Versuch war er dann weg... Krass, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Das muss an der täuschend echten Optik gelegen haben, denn der Wobbler hatte absolut keine Aktion, er sank einfach zu Boden. Echt schade, dass er immer nur hinten zugepackt hat. Muss extrem spitz gewesen sein, weil direkt hinten nen Drilling am Wobbler hängt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Zmann schrieb:


> Da muss man kein Schwede sein um Aal nicht zu mögen,davon hab ich genug in der Familie....aber ich mag ihn sehr:k



Für Aal unter 65cm:
Haut abziehen, Rückgrat raustrennen, in Stückchen schneiden, salzen und in Mehl wälzen, ausbraten und dann mit Kartoffelbrei und blanchierten Möhrenscheiben servieren. #6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hatte heutn komisches Erlebnis. Bin am See am Wobbeln, nix, kein Biss, kein Nachläufer. Wahrscheinlich zu warm und zu viel Sonne.
> Dann gucke ich, ca 1m vom Ufer in ca 1m Tiefe nen Hecht, ca 70. Dachte mir, der wird niemals beißen wenn ich da jetzt meinen Wobbler runterlasse. Meine Erfahrungen haben bisher immer ergeben, dass die dann sofort abhauen. Ich also Wobbler rein und zack, sofort hat er angebissen! Leider nur ganz hinten am Schwanz. Er hat also den harten Wobbler gespürt. Dann nochmal reingelassen, wieder in den Schwanz gebissen. Dann nochmal reingelassen, dieses mal lag der Wobbler auf Grund. Der Hecht kam wieder an und wollte ihn vom Grund holen. Leider war da ein Ast wo der Wobbler sich verhakte, darum konnte er ihn nicht nehmen. Nach dem dritten Versuch war er dann weg... Krass, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Das muss an der täuschend echten Optik gelegen haben, denn der Wobbler hatte absolut keine Aktion, er sank einfach zu Boden. Echt schade, dass er immer nur hinten zugepackt hat. Muss extrem spitz gewesen sein, weil direkt hinten nen Drilling am Wobbler hängt.



Die Intelligenz der Hechte kommt kurz hinter der Satzforelle. 

In vielbefischten Gewässern, wo sie zurückgesetzt werden, schießen sie sich zwar auf Kunstköder ein, aber generell halte ich Hechte für strunzdoof. Vor allem verglichen mit Zander und Waller.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Stimmt schon, Hechte sind nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hatte heutn komisches Erlebnis. Bin am See am Wobbeln, nix, kein Biss, kein Nachläufer. Wahrscheinlich zu warm und zu viel Sonne.
> Dann gucke ich, ca 1m vom Ufer in ca 1m Tiefe nen Hecht, ca 70. Dachte mir, der wird niemals beißen wenn ich da jetzt meinen Wobbler runterlasse. Meine Erfahrungen haben bisher immer ergeben, dass die dann sofort abhauen. Ich also Wobbler rein und zack, sofort hat er angebissen! Leider nur ganz hinten am Schwanz. Er hat also den harten Wobbler gespürt. Dann nochmal reingelassen, wieder in den Schwanz gebissen. Dann nochmal reingelassen, dieses mal lag der Wobbler auf Grund. Der Hecht kam wieder an und wollte ihn vom Grund holen. Leider war da ein Ast wo der Wobbler sich verhakte, darum konnte er ihn nicht nehmen. Nach dem dritten Versuch war er dann weg... Krass, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt. Das muss an der täuschend echten Optik gelegen haben, denn der Wobbler hatte absolut keine Aktion, er sank einfach zu Boden. Echt schade, dass er immer nur hinten zugepackt hat. Muss extrem spitz gewesen sein, weil direkt hinten nen Drilling am Wobbler hängt.



Hatte ich auch mal so, aber auf einen alten FZ Blinker...der hat sogar 5x hintereinander gebissen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Das war mal wieder nix. Konnte schön durchschlafen, da die bissanzeiger eissern schwiegen......

Ich glaub das wird dieses Jahr bei mir nix mehr.....


----------



## Riesenangler (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zwei Stunden auf dem See. Nicht ein zupfer. Anker brauche ich nicht. Wie Entspannend.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bei mir hing heute morgen nur eine Pliete und ein Plötz dran.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

...herrlich, wie du dich freuen kannst. Super Bild !


----------



## zokker (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Noch will keiner. Regenwetter.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Geht doch.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



inextremo6 schrieb:


> Schweden ist füer mich ein Top-Aalrevier,da die  in Schweden auch keiner will...



Liegt vielleicht daran dass Aale in Schweden das ganze Jahr geschützt sind und ein absolutes Aalfangverbot für Angler besteht


----------



## Stulle (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ja wer würde nicht gerne früh aufstehen für so einen Fang [emoji23]


----------



## zokker (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Feierabend ... Dauerregen.

2 kleine Barsche und 2 untermaßige Hechte gab es noch. 

Der Barsch schwimmt wieder.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran dass Aale in Schweden das ganze Jahr geschützt sind und ein absolutes Aalfangverbot für Angler besteht



Das stimmt grundsaetzlich nicht.Schau Dir mal auf Fiske.se diverse Seen an( zB. Flären ,Sommen, Bolmen usw.. Haben zwar in den meisten Seen  ein Mindestmass von 70cm aber Fangverbot besteht nicht.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Leute hört doch mal mit dem OT auf. Das interessiert doch eh keinen ... die Schweden sowieso nicht.


----------



## MarcinD (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sohnemann zum Karate gebracht und 1,5 Std an den MLK. Zumindest kein Schneider [emoji12] War der letzte Wurf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heute 1 untermasigen Hecht. Sonst nix.
Am WE wird das Wetter zum Glück richtig ungemütlich


----------



## Tobias85 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Heute 1 untermasigen Hecht. Sonst nix.
> Am WE wird das Wetter zum Glück richtig ungemütlich



Bei mir waren es heute 4 Hecht-Schniepel, alle zwischen 20 und 30cm... #d Mama und Papa haben nicht verbeigeschaut...

In der Dämmerung hats nochmal ordentlich gejagt, wahrscheinlich die Zander, aber erwischen konnte ich keinen, obwohl ich mitten im Geschehen geangelt habe


----------



## phirania (21. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Neue Stelle neues Glück..
Hoffe ich.


----------



## Pati1407 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Hübsche  





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (21. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



Pati1407 schrieb:


> Hübsche
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Schönes Schuppenbild, Petri.


----------



## bombe20 (21. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich war gerade ein Ründchen spinnen. Leider blieb es bei dem einen Barsch. Dafür gab es zwei Abrisse und arbeiten muß ich nebenher auch noch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Da lief bestimmt Anglerboard-TV auf der Glotze...kein Wunder das nix beißt. :q


War die letzten 2 Tage auch für paar Stündchen am Kanal..ging gar nix auf Köfi, selbst Wollis nicht.
Wird Zeit das sich das Wetter mal bissl ändert und dann auch ne Weile bleibt.


----------



## Inni (21. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

@Bombe:
Haha, in Brandenburg ist es glaube so, das man vor und nach dem Angeln seinen Angelplatz beräumen muss. An Deinem Gewässer musst ja mit dem Containerdienst anreisen ...


----------



## MarcinD (22. September 2018)

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## zokker (22. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri Martin, schöne Bilder. 

Gruß von der MS Nils Dacke


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

….und kommt heil hause....


----------



## zokker (22. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ….und kommt heil hause....


Draußen war ich nur kurz. 70-80km/h Wind und dann kommen noch die 35km/h Fahrt dazu. Da muss man sich schon mal fest halten.


----------



## bombe20 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

internet fetzt! gute heimreise, zokker.


----------



## nobbi1962 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

bombe das passt ja auch schön ,Live vom Wasser und Butterkekse bei schlechter See.


#h


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Zokker, hast du Trolling Equipment dabei? |supergri|


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin am NOK. [emoji16]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bis jetzt 10 Bisse, 2 Fische im Drill verloren,   ein Mini Zander und der hier 49cm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ein Mitte 50er wieder schwimmen gelassen und einen richtig guten Biss noch gehabt. Die großen beißen immer spitz #c


----------



## bombe20 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ungemütlich ist es und die lange Hose wäre doch die bessere Wahl gewesen. Nach zwei Barschen und einem Hecht gehts wieder Heim.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Sitze grad am kleinen Fluss auf Aal. Wasserstand ist jetzt zwar deutlich gestiegen, die Temperaturen aber auch deutlich gesunken. Mal schauen, ob ich einen ans Band bekomme #c


----------



## niersfischer93 (24. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Dann hol mal was raus :m
Ich war gerade mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Die Barschfänge sind plötzlich komplett eingebrochen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Nix los. Ein Rotauge, das wars. Konnte aber auch nur bis 22 Uhr wegen Arbeit morgen. War trotzdem tot. 

War heut Nachmittag auch mit Spinnrute auf Hecht. Nix. Nichtmal nen Kontakt. 
Sonst hatte ich die letzten Tage immer mindestens nen guten Biss #c


----------



## zokker (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Bin wieder im Lande. Weiterprobieren.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

An der Stelle war ich vor rund 4 Wochen, ohne Erfolg. Mal sehen ob nun was geht.


----------



## bombe20 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Wie sind bei dir die Temperaturen, Zokker? Ich habe heute bestimmt seit 6 Monaten mal wieder eine lange Hose an.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Ich stelle fest, ich brauche ganz dringend wieder einen job an dem ich am Wochenende frei habe.
Ich komme einfach nicht mehr ans wasser, ich könnte kotzen.

Matthias, hol was raus und fang einen Aal für mich mit.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. WT 14°C. LT ist immer noch am fallen.


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*



> Ich stelle fest, ich brauche ganz dringend wieder einen job an dem ich am Wochenende frei habe.



Also unter der Woche ist Angeln eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, oder hast du gar keinen freien Tage?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Heut auch wieder tot auf Kukö. Auch der Spinnfischer der nach mir die Stellen abgraste blieb erfolglos. Ich muss nochmal schauen, vielleicht ist doch früh morgens besser.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Und ich dachte schon ... den kriegt morgen  der Seeadler.

Ist heute Vollmond?

Es wird immer kälter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri zokker, hol was raus !!!


Ja, ist Vollmond und Luftdruck gestern auf 1038 hochgeschossen...
Selbst die Zander wollten gestern nicht bei mir...
Werden nach den geilen Sommer uns jetzt so langsam an die Temperaturen gewöhnen müssen...

 Viel Erfolg noch !!!


#h Thomas...


----------



## Stulle (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Der ist doch lecker @Zooker 

Fangt mal was ich lieg krank zuhause.


----------



## zokker (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke dir.

Ich wollte nur den Köfi wechseln ... Da hing er dran. Ein Hybrid ... unterständiges Maul. Auf Plötze gebissen, 37cm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Petri|wavey:
Immerhin habens die Fische bei dir begriffen, das vegane Ernährung fürn Lokus ist.


----------



## phirania (25. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Na denn mal Petri...
Hauptsache am Wasser und es geht was.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Danke euch. 

Ein Aal, aber leider zu klein. So um die 40cm.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2018)

*AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*

Schon wieder so ein Viech (Raubplötze). Diesmal endständiges Maul. Auf Gründling gebissen.


----------



## zokker (29. September 2018)

Test Test
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 270602
Anhang anzeigen 270603


Beitrag wieder löschen ... geht nicht ...???


----------



## zokker (29. September 2018)

Nicht aufgeben. Nächster 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Versuch.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. September 2018)

Zockers Paradies


----------



## zokker (29. September 2018)

Wollen mal sehen. Heute Nacht mal eine neue Stelle.


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. September 2018)

Moin zokker,
ich gehe auf Silberfische ;-)))

Teste auch gerade mit die Bülders.

Ein Petri an Dich


----------



## zokker (29. September 2018)

Petri Dank.

Ist kein Riese, aber so um die 65 hat er.


----------



## aalpietscher (29. September 2018)

Petri zokker....ich habe den Aal für dieses Jahr angehakt 


Gruß.....


----------



## zokker (29. September 2018)

aalpietscher schrieb:


> Petri zokker....ich habe den Aal für dieses Jahr angehakt
> 
> 
> Gruß.....


Danke dir Aalpietscher ... wie war dein Aaljahr? Meins war das Schlechteste seil langem.


----------



## zokker (29. September 2018)

Hat im knietiefen Wasser gebissen. 
Der Mond ist knallrot über dem Wasser aufgegangen ... herrlich.


----------



## zokker (30. September 2018)

Und da waren es 3. 2 gute Bisse hatte ich noch. Beißen sehr spitz. Heller Mondschein, Kopflampe ist überflüssig.


----------



## zokker (30. September 2018)

Raubplötze ü30.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2018)

Schöner fetter Plötz. Manchmal gehen die auch auf Minigufis. Rotfedern aber noch häufiger.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. September 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Und da waren es 3. 2 gute Bisse hatte ich noch. Beißen sehr spitz. Heller Mondschein, Kopflampe ist überflüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri! Ich habe meine Aalsaison mittlerweile beendet. Bei dir scheint's ja jetzt erheblich besser zu laufen als im Sommer.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2018)

Bei uns kamen im Sommer Aale bis 1200g (sommerangeln), beim herbstangeln war ich mit 720g Aale bester von 27


----------



## zokker (30. September 2018)

Danke euch. Ich bin zufrieden.

Feierabend.


----------



## MarcinD (30. September 2018)

Saukalt war es heute morgen und leider voll abgeschneidert. Aber die Grafik war unschlagbar.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2018)

Kaum ausgeworfen schon sind die Biester da.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2018)

Nur kaulbarsche ich glaube ich hau ab und mach die Brandungsangeln klar.


----------



## Erdmännchen (30. September 2018)

In der Brandung (eher Ententeich) bin ich auch. 
Frau zum Urlaub an die Ostsee eingeladen, aus versehen im Minigolf gegen sie verloren und schon hatte sie nichts gegen einen Angelausflug.
Jetzt liest sie gerade und ich Bade Würmer. Bisher eine Platte und einen kleinen dorsch


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2018)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser.

Ich bin auch los. Na, ob es trocken bleibt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2018)

Petri! 

Gehe heut auch mit Spinnrute los, mal gucken. Nach der heftigen Hechtattacke gestern bin ich heiß wie Frittenfett. .


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2018)

Die geöffnete See.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Oktober 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> *AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*
> 
> 
> 
> Also unter der Woche ist Angeln eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, oder hast du gar keinen freien Tage?


Doch den habe ich. Aber für den einen Tage immer 170km (hin und zurück) auf mich nehmen ist mir zu viel. Zumal es eh gerade nicht so super läuft an meinem hausgewässer

Aber ab 18 uhr zieht es mich heute raus aus Berlin, ran ans wasser. Noch einmal auf Aal versuchen und ab morgen "meine" hechtsaison eröffnen und das bellyboot testen


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2018)

Dann wünsche ich dir einen fetten Aal Timmi. 
Ich liege gleiche Stelle wie letztes Mal, nur 30m weiter.

Wetter habe ich fast alles durch, Windstille, Regen, Hagel, starke Windbön. Jetzt hat es sich beruhigt. Viele Wildgänse und Kraniche hier.


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2018)

Am Rhein.
Bisher nen kleinen Barsch und Zander.
Petri allen die draussen sind


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Oktober 2018)

Ruten sind scharf. Schlafplatz ist eingerichtet.
Der Kombi war dann doch eine gute Idee 

Jetzt liegt es an den fischen...

Dickes Petri allen am Wasser


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2018)

Geiler Schlafplatz 

Mein Köder sieht aus wie nach 5 Fischen.
Pustekuchen.
Noch keinen Fisch damit gefangen.
Naja..wer keinen 11cm Gummi einsaugt, soll wohl nicht gefangen werden.


----------



## zokker (1. Oktober 2018)

Geil ... Um die 80. Grosse Freude.


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2018)

Dickes Petri zokker


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Oktober 2018)

Das war die nächste Nullnummer. Gerade ebenda kreischte die bissanzeiger zum ersten mal. Köderfisch und der Wurm der anderen Rute sahen unberührt aus. Nun sitze ich im Auto und warte das es heller wird. Mal schauen ob sich schon Pilze sehen lassen.
Damit ist meine Aalsaison beendet und die Wunderbare Hechtzeit kann beginnen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Oktober 2018)

Petri Matthias, die Begeisterung die du hier rüber bringst, zeigt mir das du dir jeden deiner Aale redlich verdient hast. Mach weiter so.


----------



## Slick (2. Oktober 2018)

Petri zokker


der ist von Gestern.
circa 75 aber Fett.


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2018)

Petri Dank Timmi und Petri Slick, zum kurzen Dicken.

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.
Viel Verkehr heute ... Im Kanal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2018)

Eben 30 Minuten am kleinen Fluss.
Döbel PB und 2 kleine Hechte. Wasn geiler Döbel, hat sichn 15cm Wobbler reingezogen.
48cm, 1,2KG


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Oktober 2018)

Petri Vincent,geile Kirsche der Döbel.


----------



## Minimax (2. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir Petri zum tollen Döbeltier!
hg
Minimax


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2018)

Danke Leute. Freut mich, wenn ich euch auch mal wieder nen schönen Fisch zeigen kann  

Von diesem Kaliber habe ich sehr viele in dem Fluss gesehen, leider wollten die anderen nicht. Je nachdem wie der Döbel schmeckt, werde ich es da definitiv öfter versuchen


----------



## börnie (2. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Geil ... Um die 80. Grosse Freude.



so muss datt....Klasse statt Masse  
Petri Zokker !
Bist ´n verrückter Hund das Du bei dem Sturm rausgeschippert bist.

Seit der Herbst da ist, war ich dreimal auf ´m Teich. Nur zwei Fische gehakt, dafür aber recht brauchbare. 
Werde die Tage mal sehen ob sich bei den blanken vielleicht schon was tut.  
Wetter passt ja.


----------



## Tobias85 (3. Oktober 2018)

Toller Dickkopf, Glückwunsch! 

So einen Ähnlichen hatte ich vor 15-20 Jahren mal an nem kleinen Wiesenbach, von dem schwärme ich noch bis heute und hoffe jedesmal wieder auf ein ähnliches Kaliber aus dem Graben - bisher leider Erfolglos.

Beim Braten das Schröpfen nicht vergessen, sonst hast du nach 20 Gräten keine Lust mehr auf Döbel


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Oktober 2018)

Mahlzeit.
Gestern ganz vergessen zu berichten.
10 Minuten mit dem bellyboot haben such gelohnt. Einen schönen 83er Hecht gab es für mich.
Hechtsaison definitiv eröffnet.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

Und weiter geht's.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Oktober 2018)

Petri Zokker. Bin immer wieder von der tollen Landschaft und der Gewässer begeistert. Aktuell plane ich einen Kurzurlaub in deiner Gegend. Du hast mal einen Link gemostet von einem deiner Freunde mit Bootsverleih, finde ich leider nicht mehr. Kannst Du mir den noch mal zukommen lassen, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

Wasserfreizeit Bremer. Da solltest du fündig werden. 

Senken beendet. Gleich gibt es einen Husch


----------



## Max M. (4. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's.


Richtig schönes Gewässer!
Es ist auch wieder Wasser drin.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

W


Max M. schrieb:


> Richtig schönes Gewässer!
> Es ist auch wieder Wasser drin.


Ja es ist wirklich schön und man guckt sich nie über, es ist immer wieder faszinierend.
Mit Niedrigwasser hatten wir hier keine Probleme. Wir sind hier 20-30cm über NN (Ostseepegel). 

Regenrada spinnt, zeigt keinen Regen an.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

Wollen mal sehen. 
Windfinder sagt zZ 41km/h Bön. Auf nichts ist verlass. Hoffentlich bleibt es so, sonst muss ich mich die Nacht noch verlegen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Oktober 2018)

Ich erblasse auch jedes Mal erneut vor Neid...


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

Immer stündlich kontrollieren. Die kleinen Barsche ziehen sich den Köfi rein und die Angel ist tot.


----------



## blueman666 (4. Oktober 2018)

Heute gab's einige schöne Barschis und meine erste Grundel am Ryck  
Dabei wollte ich mir nur mal ein Bild machen, war mein "erstes Mal" dort. Viele andere freundliche Angelkollegen getroffen.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

Ja ja ja ... Geil.
Im knietiefen Wasser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2018)

Petri Zokker !!!

Endlich läuft es bei dir...Ausdauer wird belohnt, andere hätten schon aufgegeben ...
Müsste auch mal wieder auf Aal, aber der Zander läuft einfach zu gut z.Z.
Bei mir ist auch flaches Wasser angesagt ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja ja ja ... Geil.
> Im knietiefen Wasser.



Klasse! Geduld zahlt sich aus.


----------



## Stulle (4. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Immer stündlich kontrollieren. Die kleinen Barsche ziehen sich den Köfi rein und die Angel ist tot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wäre froh nach 30 min noch Köder dran zu haben


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2018)

Danke Leute ... Ja ... Geduld Geduld Geduld ... So 15 bis 20min muss man immer warten und kleine Köfis sind der Bringer. Einer, so um die 65, ist eben dazugekommen. 
Bisschen Regen gibt es gerade.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2018)

Pliete auf Plötz.
2 Bisse hat ich noch. Die nehmen 20m Schnur und lassen dann los.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2018)

Nr.3   um die 70.


----------



## zokker (5. Oktober 2018)

Abflug.


----------



## Slick (5. Oktober 2018)

Petri zokker

Bei mir gestern 0 Nummer,außer Grundeln die am Wurm nukkeln.

Tag davor 1 aal und 1 Wels


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Oktober 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Nr.3   um die 70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber Zocker. Schöne Schlangen. Bei mir gestern nur zwei Schnürsenkel und ein lütter Zander. Aber der nächste Einsatz kommt bestimmt.


----------



## STRULIK (5. Oktober 2018)

Heute in Schweden........


----------



## Seele (5. Oktober 2018)

@STRULIK: Wunderbare Farbe, Petri. 

Petri natürlich auch an Zokker, das sind richtig schöne Schlangen.


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2018)

Lief gut heute


----------



## STRULIK (5. Oktober 2018)

Richtig schöne Fische hier


----------



## Stulle (5. Oktober 2018)

Petri. Ich glaube heute lief es bei allen gut das Wasser war förmlich am brodeln zum Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Oktober 2018)

Gerade die zweite Bellyboottour gemacht und den zweiten Hecht gefangen.
Mit 63 cm kein Riese. Aber vom Belly eine geile Sache.


----------



## MarcinD (10. Oktober 2018)

Bei mir war heute der heftigste Tag meiner2 jährigen Angelkarriere. 1,25 Std und eine Steigerung der PB.

Nr.1: 28 cm
Nr.2: 32 cm
Nr.3: 36 cm
Nr.4: 43 cm und 1,1 Kilo

Und das ganze mit meiner neuen Barschcombo (Iron Trout 1,83 -15 gr einer Mitchell Pro 308 und Daiwa j-Brand x8 0,10) und am MLK, wo ich bisher kein Freund von war.

Und das alles mit einem grünen 3er Mepps aus China.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2018)

Petri. Schöner fetter Barsch.


----------



## MarcinD (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich fange an dem MLK zu lieben.

Beide sind eingestiegen als gerade ein Schiff vorbei kam.


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2018)

Na geht doch. Nochmals fettes Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich sag ja die Mepps sind Barschmagnete, Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2018)

Komme gerade vom kleinen Vereinssee. Ca 25 Barsche in 2 Stunden. Alle auf Kunstköder. Und alle nur 10-20cm groß. Ich ahne, dass die Barsche in dem See verbutten. Problem ist, dass der Barsch der einzige Raubfisch, neben Aal, in dem See ist. Barsche gibt's en Masse, aber keine Raubfische, die den Bestand regulieren... Schade eigentlich. Dann muss ich wohl etwas nachhelfen und immer mal wieder Barsche für Köderfisch mitnehmen.
Klar werden auch wenige große in dem See sein, aber bisher habe ich von etlichen Barschen keinen gehabt. Gebissen haben sie heute aber sehr gut. Find das irgendwie spannend. Bin gespannt, ob ich mal nen dicken da raushole


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2018)

Das 2 beinige Raubtier ist doch aktiv. Ab 15cm Haut ab panieren und genießen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2018)

Hm, Versuch ist es wert.
Is leider nen schlammiger See, Aale gebraten aus dem See schmecken deutlich schlechter als aus anderen Gewässern


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Oktober 2018)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das 2 beinige Raubtier ist doch aktiv. Ab 15cm Haut ab panieren und genießen



Würd ich auch empfehlen. Zum Häuten gibts ja schon länger Videos auf YouTube, bei der meistverbreiteten Methode reißen aber die kompletten Bauchlappen mit ab. Pobier es mal nach dem Video hier (ab 2:39), dann behältst du die Bauchlappen und die Innereien gehen trotzdem direkt mit raus. Klappt auch wunderbar mit Barschen ab 15cm.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2018)

Mal sehen ob ich an die letzten, erfolgreichen Male anschließen kann.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2018)

Geil


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Oktober 2018)

Hammer geil!!


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2018)

Senken ging gut. Angeln scharf.
Erstmal Kaffee machen.


----------



## Hadde (12. Oktober 2018)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## STRULIK (12. Oktober 2018)

Hole was raus Zocker!


----------



## Stulle (12. Oktober 2018)

Petri Heil, ich hab auch Angeln beantragt, wurde aber abgelehnt.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2018)

Danke euch. 
Alte Stelle ... wollen mal sehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Oktober 2018)

Heut am Kanal einen guten Barsch verloren, sonst nix. Habe jemanden kennengelernt, der war auch mit Kukö unterwegs. Haben dann zusammen geangelt. Bei ihm war auch nix.
Vielleicht doch zuviel Sonne. Naja, wollte eigentlich auch nur meine neue Rute testen. Man hört ja soviel Gutes von der Shimano Vengeance BX Shad, drum hab ich mir die 2,70er in 14-40g geholt, für Kanal. Also für den Preis, Chapeu. Klar, die Verarbeitung am Rollenhalter zum Beispiel ist nur Durchschitt, aber vollkommen in Ordnung für den Preis. Da merk ich schon deutliche Unterschiede zu meiner Shotgun 3.
Die Rute an sich ist aber super. Absolut angemessen das WG. Ködergefühl ist nicht top, aber man kriegt was mit. Gewöhnt man sich dran, wird man sensibler und es reicht vollkommen aus. Allerdings könnte das auch an der Stelle gelegen haben. Hatte mit der Shotgun auch immer Stellen, wo ich kaum was gemerkt habe.
Der Blank ist straff und die Rute schön leicht. Macht wirklich Bock damit zu werfen. Hätte mega Bock, damit mal nen schönen Hecht zu drillen. Das wird auf jeden Fall noch getestet. Sie wird keine Chance gegen die Shotgun haben, die ist echt brachial. Aber das muss sie auch nicht. P/L ganz großes Kino von Shimano


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2018)

Schön ausgeschlafen. 2 kleine Barsche gab es die Nacht.


----------



## STRULIK (13. Oktober 2018)

Moin Zocker, zeig uns dein Boot bitte


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2018)

In meinem Album ist, glaube ich, auch noch eins.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2018)

Die Stimmung schön eingefangen


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2018)

Super Licht und Herbststimmung. Man kann sich gar nicht sattsehen.


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2018)

Ohne Seerosen ist es doch gleich viel breiter.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (13. Oktober 2018)

............schön !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Oktober 2018)

Die klare Spiegelung finde ich gut, vom Licht, Himmel, Herbststimmung her find ichs nicht so spannend, aber die Landschaft ist schon ganz hübsch.


----------



## STRULIK (13. Oktober 2018)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## Seele (13. Oktober 2018)

Heute sind sicher einige am Wasser, outet euch doch mal


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Heute sind sicher einige am Wasser, outet euch doch mal



Noch nicht, aber denke das ich bis 17 Uhr die Feederrute scharf habe


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2018)

Seele schrieb:


> Heute sind sicher einige am Wasser, outet euch doch mal


Angeln tue ich zwar nicht mehr aber Wasser ist ja. Kaffee und Kuchen schmecken.


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2018)

Ich machs wie zokker.
Angeln nicht, dafür lecker essen am Wasser.


----------



## Xianeli (13. Oktober 2018)

So auf geht's. Hab noch nie so wenig Wasser gesehen hier  sitze ca 15m weiter drin als normal


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Oktober 2018)

NOK. U50.


----------



## Casso (15. Oktober 2018)

Petri zum Zetti


----------



## STRULIK (17. Oktober 2018)

Gestern mit dem jüngsten unterwegs gewesen. Leider Schneider geblieben.


----------



## hecht99 (18. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem meine üblichen Zandergewässer dieses Jahr nur Masse und keine Klasse (ü65) hergeben, hab ich einen relativ kleinen Stadtteich (2ha) als Ziel auserwählt. Er ist sommertrüb, relativ flach, durch das Einmünden von Bächen ist wahnsinnig viel Laub und Geäst vorhanden, dazu massenweise Futterfisch. Die ersten kleinen Zander um die 35 hatten wir vor 4 Jahren, also müssten deren Väter und Mütter schon anständige Stachelritter sein.
Erste Versuche mit Wobbler in der Nacht und Köderfisch brachten schon wieder zu viele kleine Zander (mindestens 3 pro Ansitz) bis 55cm ans Licht (Meine Erfahrung in kleineren bis mittleren Gewässern: Viele Zander -> kleine Zander, weniger Zander -> größere Zander).
Da das Gewässer relativ flach (meist um 1m) ist und zu viel Treibholz/Laub usw. im Wasser liegt, kann man mit normalen Gummi nicht vernünftig angeln. Auch Wobbler sammeln zu viel Gerödel auf (außer Flachläufer in der Nacht). Nachtwobbeln entfällt erst mal wegen dem vielen Laub an der Oberfläche und für spontane Trips sind meist keine Köfis vorhanden. So viel zur Einleitung was ich da vorhab ;-)

Nun bin ich gestern mit der für mich bislang unbekannten Methode, dem Carolina-Rig losgezogen und hab es erst mal auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Bisse gab es zwar keine, jedoch lässt es sich wunderbar ohne Hänger und ständiges Schmutzaufsammeln fischen. Außerdem bekommt man in dem flachen Gewässer mit 7 Gramm Blei gut Kontakt hergestellt und der Köder kann noch 2 sec. am nachlaufenden Vorfach absinken. Ich werde am Ball bleiben und es nachher nochmals versuchen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2018)

Petri mien Jung, Petri.

So kleine Seeen haben auch was für sich. Da kann man nicht so leicht am Fisch vorbeiangeln.
Ich werd heut auch wieder an den kleinen Fluss auf Hecht. Gestern gab es 2 von ca 20 cm


----------



## hecht99 (18. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri mien Jung, Petri.
> 
> So kleine Seeen haben auch was für sich. Da kann man nicht so leicht am Fisch vorbeiangeln.
> Ich werd heut auch wieder an den kleinen Fluss auf Hecht. Gestern gab es 2 von ca 20 cm



Dank! Mit dem an den Fischen vorbeiangeln hast du schon recht... Aber genau das können halt die anderen Vereinsmitglieder auch nicht;-) Oft sind gerade diese Kleingewässer die größte Herausforderung, weil die Zander und Hechte schon die Seriennummer der Kunstköder kennen und auf welcher Seite im Katalog sie zu finden sind. Im Allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass in größeren Gewässern das finden schwieriger als das Fangen ist und man in Kleingewässern weiß wo die Fische stehen aber sie durch den meist starken Befischungsdruck richtige Zicken und Diven sind. Einen ersten wichtigen Sprung in der Gewässergröße sehe ich erst, wenn Bereiche außerhalb der Wurfweite vorhanden sind, in die kein Kunstköder kommt...
Ob kleiner Fluss, oder kleiner See, sobald mehrere Angler das Gewässer täglich befischen sind solche Gewässer richtig hartes Brot... egal ob viel entnommen oder zurückgesetzt wird...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2018)

Haste schon recht. Darum bervorzuge ich immer Gewässer, wo möglichst wenig Leute angeln. Darum auch öfter am kleinen Fluss, weil da die meisten nich hingehen. Klar, da stehen die Chancen auf große Fische nicht so gut, aber da habe ich Ruhe und auch mehr Nervenkitzel. Und am Ende des Angeltages ist Fisch=Fisch, egal ob der Hecht jetzt 20 oder 80 hat...Naja, fast egal 

Bin heiß wie Frittenfett, hier ist gerade richtig dunkel mit Nieselregen etc. Eigentlich Hechtwetter, bin gespannt was am kleinen Fluss gleich geht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Oktober 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haste schon recht. Darum bervorzuge ich immer Gewässer, wo möglichst wenig Leute angeln. Darum auch öfter am kleinen Fluss, weil da die meisten nich hingehen. Klar, da stehen die Chancen auf große Fische nicht so gut, aber da habe ich Ruhe und auch mehr Nervenkitzel. Und am Ende des Angeltages ist Fisch=Fisch, egal ob der Hecht jetzt 20 oder 80 hat...Naja, fast egal
> 
> Bin heiß wie Frittenfett, hier ist gerade richtig dunkel mit Nieselregen etc. Eigentlich Hechtwetter, bin gespannt was am kleinen Fluss gleich geht.



Du meinst bestimmt die Aue  Da sollen gute Hechte drin sein, meint zumindest ein Bekannter.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2018)

Genau die mein ich. 
Kommst du aus meiner Nähe? Sehe das grad aufm Handy nicht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Oktober 2018)

Naja....sind schon so 50km weg. Entfernte Bekannte wohnen in Isenstedt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Oktober 2018)

Cool. 

2 Hechte, 3 Barsche. Ein Hecht war ca 10,der andere vielleicht 20 . Alles Kinderstube. War aber klar, nirgends Wasser drin. Die dicken Döbel waren sofort weg als die mich gesehen haben.


----------



## phirania (19. Oktober 2018)

Musst Du Die auch nicht erschrecken


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Ist kaum anders möglich bei 50cm, glasklarem Wasser...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

60 auf ne 40g Rute, war nett.


----------



## Tobias85 (19. Oktober 2018)

Hübscher Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Oktober 2018)

Danke. 
Morgen will ich mit Köfi angreifen, kann mich nur nicht entscheiden wo...


----------



## subterranea (19. Oktober 2018)

War zwar schön heute, aber gerade so aus dem Schneider gekommen...hm!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Bei 3 Grad a Wasser mit Köfi.
Scheiße ist das kalt


----------



## hanzz (20. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin. Na denn mal Petri Heil.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Stellungswechsel. Will versuchen bissl Strecke zu machen am See


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Das sind aber auch wieder Panoramen die einem hier geboten werden...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Oktober 2018)

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass die Hechte appetit auf deine Köfis haben...Petri zum Hecht ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Mal gucken ob ich die Fische finde. 
Ganz so klein ist der See nämlich nicht...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

So lässt es sich aushalten  
Hier hab ich schon oft was gefangen.


----------



## Tobias85 (20. Oktober 2018)

Am Kanal sah's heut morgen ähnlich aus. Keinen Fisch gefangen, aber die Atmosphäre war toll...


----------



## phirania (20. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Bilder Jungs...
Aber wenn ich das so sehe,wars bei mir im Bett so richtig schön angenehm warm....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Am See ist es ruhig. Packe gleich ein und fahr nochmal ne Stunde an den kleinen Fluss, wo mir vor 2 Tagen auf Wobbler nen Hecht hinterher ging


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Ging nichts heute. Konnte mich nichtmal mit nem kleinen Barsch entschneidern... 
So ist das manchmal. Dafür war ich an der frischen Luft in der Natur, danach fühlt man sich immer so entspannt und frisch.


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch noch mal los.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Petri


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Oktober 2018)

Matthias, Hol was raus. Ich werde morgen nochmal mein Glück versuchen. Ich höre die Hechte schon nach mir rufen.


----------



## bombe20 (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich komme auch gerade von einer kleinen Spinntour und habe bei schönstem Herbstwetter geschneidert. Kein Anfasser, kein Nachläufer. Dafür habe ich im Tshirt die Sonne genossen.


----------



## Shura (20. Oktober 2018)

15 Grad, starker Wind von vorn, die Frisur hält und der Aal beißt ~


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2018)

Danke euch, Petri Dank und Petri Heil allen am Wasser.

Senken ging dann doch noch fix (5min), nach dem ich 1h an falschen Stellen gesenkt hatte.

Angel scharf.


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2018)

@zokker, da können wir uns ja auf mal ne Aalnacht gefasst machen bei den guten Köfis


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube das liegt nicht an den Köfis, ob der Aal läuft oder nicht.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Beifang hab ich schon mal. 60er.


----------



## Zmann (20. Oktober 2018)

Nice...Petri Zokker!


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2018)

Liege jetzt dich vor Land. Auf der Herfahrt habe ich bestimmt 500 Wildgänse aufgescheucht, sind aber schon wieder ein paar Tausend gelandet. Ganz schönes Spektakel hier. Kraniche sind auch reichlich da.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Oktober 2018)

Petri, tolle Fische


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich ahne böses. Absoluter Ententeich, kein bißchen Strömung im Wasser. Wenn da noch was kommt, würde mich das sehr wundern.


----------



## Slick (20. Oktober 2018)

Petri Allen.

Gestern hat mich eine Grundel entschneidert.


----------



## phirania (20. Oktober 2018)

Petri  zum Zander.
Fehlt nur noch ein Aal als Beifang zum Zander..


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2018)

Petri Dank 

Schön wär's.

2 kleine Barsche und ein untermaßiger Zander sind es bis jetzt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Von Aal noch keine Spur.


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2018)

Hab mich so um 3 wieder mitten auf den See, ins Tiefe gelegt. Auch da nix. Sonnenaufgang hab ich verschlafen. Jetzt erst mal Kaffee.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Oktober 2018)

Was für ein toller Beifang. Petri Matthias.
Für mich wäre es das Highlight. Habe in meiner ganzen Angelkarriere gerade mal einen Zander fangen können. Aber das liegt wohl daran das ich meinem hausgewässer immer treu war und der zanderbestand hier echt mau ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Oktober 2018)

Erst heut morgen am See geschneidert. Dachte mir dann, komm, fährste nochmal an den kleinen Fluss, damit dich wenigstens nen Barsch oder nen kleiner Hecht entschneidert.
Seht selbst, was für ein geiler Fisch! 
Ich geh da hin wo kaum einer Fisch vermutet, das ist der Lohn. Bin so happy  

Dieses mal 68 an der 40g Rute, ich glaub meine Shotgun hat erstmal Pause.


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2018)

Petri zum Hecht.

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht. 











gut das hier nichts mehr verloren geht ... hab ich doch glatt vergessen, heute Mittag, abzuschicken


----------



## Shura (21. Oktober 2018)

Dieses Gewässer, wo du drauf rum schipperst, sieht so unverschämt gut und unberührt aus! Davon können wir hier nur träumen. : )


----------



## phirania (21. Oktober 2018)

Shura schrieb:


> Dieses Gewässer, wo du drauf rum schipperst, sieht so unverschämt gut und unberührt aus! Davon können wir hier nur träumen. : )



Riecht förmlich nach Fisch...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2018)

Das schreit nach Fisch...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2018)

Man... 3 Hechte verloren. Der erste Einschlag war so heftig, dass ich mich richtig verjagt habe. Der mussn Meter gehabt haben. Die beiden anderen waren 60-70... Die untermaßigen schlucken immer gut, die großen beißen spitz. Mist. Kollege hat letztens erst auf Köfi 1,15m aus dem See gezogen.


Egal, kein Schneider.


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2018)

Dank dir. In letzter Zeit läuft es ganz gut. Lange nicht mehr geschneidert. Und heute hätte mein Rekordtag sein können mit 4 Hechten... Ich muss endlich lernen, anzuschlagen. Ich mache es von klein auf nämlich nicht, weil die Fische oft schon durch den Zug hängen. Aber in letzter Zeit habe ich zuviele Aussteiger. Kann nur an mir liegen. 
Wobei der erste Einschlag war hinten im Schwanz vom Wobbler, da hatte ich keine Chance.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu den Hechten !!!

Ganz, ganz scharfe und gute Drillinge, die kleben fast von allein und ist die halbe Miete...
Habe ich beim Zandern besonders gut gemerkt...
Der Anschlag muß aber auch schon kommen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Oktober 2018)

Die Drillinge sind schon ziemlich scharf. Der Anschlag fehlt einfach. Sie bleiben ja ab und an kleben. Würde sagen so 50/50.
Die Macht der Gewohnheit und beim Biss ist Adrenalin gleich immer auf 200 und ich denk nicht mehr dran 
Aber ich werds schon noch lernen


----------



## thanatos (23. Oktober 2018)

seit laaanger Zeit mal wieder zwei Gründlinge und ein Kauli gelandet  
war wegen des unfreundlichen Wetters mal zum Kanal pickern - haben alle drei auf die abgelegte Angel
direkt vor der Faschine gebissen , ja die Plötzen und Brassen waren auch nett zu mir .Aber die drei
haben mich besonders erfreut hab sie hier schon als ausgestorben geglaubt .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2018)

Heut leider leer ausgegangen. Einen hatte ich drauf, leider nach paar Sekunden ausgestiegen. Schade!


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2018)

Schade aber cooles Bild.


----------



## Pati1407 (24. Oktober 2018)

Schauen wa mal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2018)

Da kribbelts mir in den Fingern bei dem Bild. 
Geiles Gewässer


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Oktober 2018)

Ist nicht ganz Live aber von Heute. 53cm.











Drill.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Y-TTCV8bfra2ezwTBntbe6fkESmzyPmU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2018)

Petri tom.


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2018)

Pati1407 schrieb:


> Schauen wa mal



Viel Glück dann.
Werse Oder Ems.....?


----------



## Pati1407 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ems
Aber bis auf 2 döbel und ne kleine brasse ging bisher nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2018)

Teste momentan ja die 17 cm Zvartzonker Gufis und war erst am kleinen Fluss und dann am See der direkt dahinter liegt. Am Fluss ca 100m Stück direkt wieder 2 Fehlbisse gehabt. Kurz gesehen, dann ab. Dann am See wieder ein Fehlbiss gehabt, direkt nachm Aufklatschen an der Oberfläche kurz gebissen und wieder losgelassen. Da hatte man nichtmal Zeit zum Anschlagen.
Dann dachte ich mir, leierste noch paar mal durch den kleinen Fluss, war ja schon fast dunkeln. 2,3 Würfe mitm Firetiger und plötzlich geht einer hinterher und dreht sich ganz langsam wieder um Richtung Grund. Ich konnte den kompletten Körper sehen, ich dachte nur wo hört der auf?? Wenn der mal nicht 1m hatte... Hab ich mich verjagt, 2m vor den Füßen...
Aber wieder hing er nicht. Und keiner der Fische ging nen zweites Mal dran, obwohl ich in dem Graben unmöglich daran vorbeigeangelt haben konnte.

Ich denke es liegt einfach daran, dass noch viel zu viel Futterfisch da ist. Gerade bei größeren Ködern. Die gehen einmal gemütlich hinterher, beißen sanft zu und das wars. Ein zweites Mal müssen se wohl nicht weil der Hunger noch nicht groß genug ist.
Bisse sind da aber zu zimperlich. Mit nem Spinner hätte ich vielleicht den einen oder anderen gehabt, aber wollte mal die neuen Gufis testen.

Naja am Ende des Tages dann doch geschneidert aber wieder mal wurde mir bestätigt, dass in dem kleinen Graben glaub ich richtig fette Hechte herangewachsen sind. Ich freu mich wie ein Kind wenn das ganze Kraut abstirbt, der Wasser spiegel wieder richtig steigt und die Temperaturen sinken. Dann bin ich guter Dinge endlich meinen 82er PB von vor 12 Jahren zu knacken 

Noch paar Bilder vom See. Sehr guter Fischbestand, aber im Sommer sehr krautig. Ist auch nur so 1,2 bis 1,5m tief. Gibt eine Stelle mit ca 2,5. Im Sommer baden die Leute hier. Hechte über 1,15 wurden nachweislich gefangen. Fette Karpfen ebenfalls.





































Mir ist heut noch ein Rätsel, wie der See nicht umkippen konnte bei dieser Hitzeperiode.... Da fehlt selbst jetzt noch 30cm Wasser...


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2018)

Heute kurzfristig raus gekommen und an einem flachen altarm mit der picker auf schleien und brassen aus. Nebenbei liegt eine Karpfenrute aus. Mal sehen was kommt! 
Ps: entschuldigt, dass das Bild aussieht wie mit dem Taschenrechner geschossen. Die Wahrheit kommt dem recht nahe


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Oktober 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute kurzfristig raus gekommen und an einem flachen altarm mit der picker auf schleien und brassen aus. Nebenbei liegt eine Karpfenrute aus. Mal sehen was kommt!
> Ps: entschuldigt, dass das Bild aussieht wie mit dem Taschenrechner geschossen. Die Wahrheit kommt dem recht nahe



Ging denn schon was  ?


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2018)

Außer fiesem Wetter nichts gewesen. Hab auch nicht soo lange durchgehalten - nach 3 Stunden ohne Zupfer hab ichs sein lassen... Man muss auch mal verlieren können


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2018)

Was für ein Morgen!

Vadda und ich am kleinen Fluss. Er ist seit Jahren mal wieder mit Spinnrute los. Mache ihm ne Rute fertig, 5er Mepps dran und seht selbst.

Ich war etwas eher da, und nach 3 Würfen unter der Brücke erster Fisch. 75er.
Dann 30 Minuten später kam Vaddan schon zurück, mit nem richtig geilen Fisch. 85!
Fängt der meinen PB weg! 

Nach 45 Minuten haben wir Feierabend gemacht, die Fische schonen. Erstmal den vorhandenen Fisch verwerten. Da liegen 4 Hechte in der Truhe. Dieser Graben ist echt der Kracher


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Oktober 2018)

Petri Vincent 

Schöne Hechte, da kommt der Vater wohl jetzt öfter mal mit wa


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2018)

Ja Petri Euch Beiden....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Petri Vincent
> 
> Schöne Hechte, da kommt der Vater wohl jetzt öfter mal mit wa



Möglich, geht sonst eigentlich nur auf Aal


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2018)

Petri

Ich versuche es auch noch mal. Steife Brise und kalt ist es.


----------



## Zmann (27. Oktober 2018)

Na dann Petri,werd dann auch nochmal los machen!


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2018)

Na dann ... Petri Heil Lars.

Ich hab mir meine Köfis im Kanal gesenkt. Auf dem See war es zu windig. Regen ist auch durch und das Wetter beruhigt sich jetzt so langsam. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Hier werde ich mich mal hin legen. WT 9,4 °C.


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Oktober 2018)

Petri Zokker

Dem Bild nach müsste es 10 schlängler geben


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2018)

Ha ha, ich rechne mit gar nix. Bei 9,5°C WT. Na sehen wir mal, die Nacht ist ja lang.


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaube, ich behalte Recht. Noch nicht ein Zubbel.


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Oktober 2018)

1,5 grad ist ne Ansage.

Aber wer nicht probiert verliert, also weiter machen.


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2018)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten....
Oder kommen an Fisch.


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

....?


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

Null Bisse, nur 2 mal haben mir die Krebse den Köfi zerfleddert. Ich sitze noch den Regen ab und dann ist Ende mit Aalangeln für dieses Jahr.


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

3 Mal


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Oktober 2018)

Brrrrrrr


zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315143
> Anhang anzeigen 315144
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber echt Schweine kalt bei dir in der Ecke.
Und da gehst du das restliche Jahr nicht mehr Angeln ? Oder gibt es da andere zielfische


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

In diesem See angle ich nur auf Aal. Für Hecht, Barsch, Zander gibt es bessere Seen. Temperatur lag die Nacht immer so bei 1 bis 2°C. Einmal, ungefähr 1h, klare es aber auf und da rauschten die Temperaturen auch gleich in den Keller.


----------



## zokker (28. Oktober 2018)

Rückfahrt bei Regen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2018)

71er.

Hatte nochn zweiten, der ist mir bei der Handlandung ausgeschlitzt. Umso besser.
Hatte auch um die 70.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu den Hechten !!!
Hast ja ein schönen Graben da für dich entdeckt...

Cool...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2018)

Oh ja, richtige Goldgrube. Der geht am Ende noch weiter, ist nur alles zugewuchert. Aber genau dazwischen sind überall Hotspots, weil man da kaum hinkommt.

Sobald der Wasserspiegel wieder Normalstand erreicht hat geh ich da mal mich durch das Dickicht schleichen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2018)

Schön dran bleiben, vielleicht erwischt Du noch ne richtig geile Mutti... 
Fettes Petri noch !!!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (30. Oktober 2018)

Axxschkalt heute gewesen, daher nur ne Stunde draußen gewesen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2018)

War eben auch am Kanal. Wirklich bitterkalt. 
Dazu Regen und Wind. Absolut null Biss. Hab ich vermutet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Nicht mal ein Zupfer.


----------



## Zmann (31. Oktober 2018)

Wundert's dich...die liegen doch in deinem Frost!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2018)

Ne das war ein anderer Flussabschnitt, aber selber Fluss.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2018)

@vincent sehr schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2018)

Nachdem mich einer meiner Vereinsseeen heute mal wieder im Stich gelassen hat, wollte ich mich am kleinen Fluss entschneidern. Ich wusste, dass es hier im Sommer so flach war, das man kaum Angeln konnte. Aber da es jetzt paar Nächte geregnet hat dachte ich mir, da sollte jetzt genug Wasser drinne sein. Teilweise ging es auch und ich konnte mich wenigstens entschneidern, aber als ich mich ca 1km weiter durch das Dickicht geschlagen habe habe ich zwar echt gute und unberührte Stellen gefunden, aber es fehlt noch immer sk viel Wasser, dass man dort nicht vernünftig angeln konnte. Ist echt unglaublich wie lange es dauert, bis sich die Gewässer von dieser Hitzewelle erholen.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. November 2018)

Tolle Bilder.


----------



## phirania (1. November 2018)

Geile Fotos.
Bei Bild 6 da steht ein Hecht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2018)

Hehe kann nicht sein, sonst hätte ich den gefangen 

Ne im Ernst, wo siehst du da nen Hecht?


----------



## phirania (1. November 2018)

Hab bei mir in der Gegend auch sehr viele Bäche wie die deinen.
An solchen Stellen sucht der Hecht immer Unterschlupf,besonders wenn wenig Wasser drin ist.
Hat bei mir sehr oft Fisch gegeben an den Stellen.
Einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## Papamopps (1. November 2018)

...nix gebissen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2018)

Hab ich ja versucht, paat Bisse von kleinen Hechten hatte ich noch. Finde das immer ein gutes Zeichen, wenn in so kleinen Bächen Nachwuchs gefangen wird. Ich warte auf mehr Wasser, dann klapper ich die ganzen Stellen mal richtig ab


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. November 2018)

Eine Stunde Angeln und ich bin fertig.
33, 52, 62.


----------



## Stulle (3. November 2018)

Vereins-Brandungsangeln. 
Haken und Perlen größtenteils zuhause vergessen. 
Dazu noch leichter Seitenwind und steiniger statt sandiger Grund. 

Ich erwarte nicht viel heute.


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2018)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Eine Stunde Angeln und ich bin fertig.
> 33, 52, 62.


Petri.



Stulle schrieb:


> Vereins-Brandungsangeln.
> Haken und Perlen größtenteils zuhause vergessen.
> Dazu noch leichter Seitenwind und steiniger statt sandiger Grund.
> 
> ...



Dafür sieht's aber echt schön aus da.


----------



## zokker (3. November 2018)

Petri euch Beiden. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg Stulle.


----------



## Stulle (3. November 2018)

Pleiten Pech und Pannen heute. 

Schlecht platzwahl, wichtige Sachen vergessen und dann gibt's bestenfalls Kleinkram. 

Ich hör auf+ hier komm ich nicht noch mal hin.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2018)

Auf Köfi ging leider nicht heut am kleinen Fluss, aber ich wollte mal ne neue Methode des Anköderns testen. Eingefrorene Fische werden immer weich nach dem Auftauen und beim Werfen wird das ganze irgendwann sehr locker.
Habe mir kurz Gedanken gemacht und bin auf ne gute Idee gekommen, wie man da deutlich mehr Würfe machen kann ohne Angst zu haben, dass sich der Fisch lösen kann. Hatte ich nämlich schon häufig, dass nachm Anbiss der Köder abgegangen ist. Sehr ärgerlich.








So einfach wie effektiv. Der Haken hängt frei und kann viel besser greifen. Dadurch kann man auch schneller anschlagen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2018)

Wenn der Fisch waagerecht hängt wundert es mich nicht das er sich schlecht werfen lässt. Das ist eher was für kurze Distanz. Ich würde 2 Drillinge nehmen und wenn du ihn so waagerecht anbieten willst, auf jade Seite ein Drilling so das er leicht vorne Kopf über hängt. Wenn dein köfi aufgetaut ist kann sich der Haken Schenkel in den köfi bohren und alle drei haken blockieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. November 2018)

Fisch einfach aufziehen. Ködernadel am Schwanz einstechen und hinter dem Kopf rauskommen. Auf Zander Ryderhaken, auf Hecht Drilling dran (eine Flunke im Fleisch, zwei frei), fertig. Und der erste Wurf wird natürlich mit dem noch gefrorenen Fisch gemacht. 

@Vindent: So wie du den anköderst, würde ich das nie im Leben machen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2018)

Wieso nicht?


----------



## zandertex (4. November 2018)

könnte sein das der haken im köfi verschwindet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2018)

Deshalb ja unten nochn Sprengring vor als Stopper


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. November 2018)

Der sprengring nützt nicht viel wenn da druck drauf kommt verschwindet der im köfi


----------



## Xianeli (4. November 2018)

War heute mal am Wasser und hatte eigentlich vor zu angeln. Habe es aber aufgrund des Pegels sein gelassen. Normal steht das Wasser so bei 120cm bis 140cm. Bei 120cm hat das Gewässer eine Durchschnitttstiefe von 1.50 Meter 

Viel schlimmer fand ich allerdings die extrem dicke Schlammschicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Der sprengring nützt nicht viel wenn da druck drauf kommt verschwindet der im köfi



Also ich habn Zugtest gemacht, da ist nix passiert.
Ich sag ja auch nicht das die Montage was taugt. Wollte einfach mal was ausprobieren


----------



## Welpi (5. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also ich habn Zugtest gemacht, da ist nix passiert.
> Ich sag ja auch nicht das die Montage was taugt. Wollte einfach mal was ausprobieren



Probieren geht bekanntlich auch über studieren ... Berichte auf alle Fälle, ob und wie sich diese Montage in der Praxis bewährt hat.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2018)

Mach ich


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. November 2018)

Ich liebe NOK. Erste Wurf 49cm.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2018)

*Neid*

Da kann der MLK nicht mithalten. Was du an Zandern ziehst ist echt beeindruckend.
Wieviele Schneidertage hast du eigentlich beim Zandern?


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. November 2018)

Wenig. 
Nach dem Biss und Anhieb ins leere hab von Carolina Rig auf Jig gewechselt und buum. 53


----------



## zokker (5. November 2018)

Fettes Petri Tom ... 
läuft ja wie am Schnürchen.

So ein geiles Zander Gewässer hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. November 2018)

Danke. Bin wieder am Wasser. Erste Biss.
58cm.


----------



## subterranea (6. November 2018)

Einfach top...
Was ist das für ein Gewässer? Also welche Eigenschaften?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. November 2018)

Petri.

Kann man als MLK Angler nur von Träumen.
Das ist schon deprimierend.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. November 2018)

Bin am NOK.





Ich dachte 80 oder besser...


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. November 2018)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bin am NOK.
> Anhang anzeigen 315502
> 
> Ich dachte 80 oder besser...



Welche Strecke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

Ca 12 in 30 Minuten, dann wurde es leider dunkel. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Irgendwann krieg ich hier nochn 40er,ich weiß die sind hier irgendwo...


----------



## phirania (7. November 2018)

Petri
Nicht aufgeben..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

Auf keinen Fall. Das macht für mich einen enormen Reiz aus, es immer wieder zu versuchen. Und solange wenigstens kleine beißen gehe ich nie deprimiert vom Wasser.
Hat extrem viel Spaß gemacht bei der Frequenz


----------



## fishhawk (7. November 2018)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich dachte 80 oder besser...



Der Widerstand in der Strömung war sicher sehr ordentlich, wenn dann aber keine Kopfstöße zu spüren sind, weiß man was Sache ist.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. November 2018)

Jeep. Aber die erste 10 Sekunden...buaa.


----------



## hecht99 (8. November 2018)

Das gleiche Gefühl wie beim Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch wenn ein Karpfen den Köfi genommen hat (passiert mir 3 bis 5mal im Jahr). Man schlägt gegen eine Wand, denkt sich geil und wenn nach 3 Sekunden die Bremse kreischt "Mist, wieder ein Rüssler". Karpfen und Brachsen beim Spinnfischen können einen auch aufregende 3 Sekunden bescheren.


----------



## Stulle (8. November 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Das gleiche Gefühl wie beim Zanderangeln mit Köderfisch wenn ein Karpfen den Köfi genommen hat (passiert mir 3 bis 5mal im Jahr). Man schlägt gegen eine Wand, denkt sich geil und wenn nach 3 Sekunden die Bremse kreischt "Mist, wieder ein Rüssler". Karpfen und Brachsen beim Spinnfischen können einen auch aufregende 3 Sekunden bescheren.



Ähnlich wie hornhechte beim Mefo Angeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2018)

Selbe Stelle wie gestern. 20 Würfe, 20 Bisse, 15 Barsche. Hab den Spot definitiv gefunden.
Einer davon war endlich mal etwas besser. Die restlichen ausbaufähig. Aber macht unheimlichen Spaß


----------



## Kuschi777 (8. November 2018)

Bin jetzt mal bis 19.30 an der Donau auf quappe
 Mal schaun ob schon was geht. Wasserstand ist extrem niedrig.


----------



## phirania (8. November 2018)

War heute am am Kanal.
Schönes Wetter aber wieder ohne Fisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2018)

Typisch Kanal.
Geht nicht nur dir so


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. November 2018)

Heute geht es endlich mal wieder, länger als nur ein paar Minuten, ans Wasser.
Mal schauen ob was geht.
Ich melde mich...


----------



## Kuschi777 (9. November 2018)

Leider ging gestern auf Quappe überhaupt nichts, sehr komisch heuer. Konnte einen kleine Zander auf Köderfisch fangen sonst ging nichts. Normalerweise ist um diese Jahreszeit schon Quappenhochsaison.

LG


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2018)

Kuschi777 schrieb:


> Leider ging gestern auf Quappe überhaupt nichts, sehr komisch heuer. Konnte einen kleine Zander auf Köderfisch fangen sonst ging nichts. Normalerweise ist um diese Jahreszeit schon Quappenhochsaison.
> 
> LG



Liegt vielleicht an den milden Temperaturen.


----------



## ado (9. November 2018)

Zum Thema Quappen oder wie sie auch heißen Rutten:
Ich war Mitte Oktober einmal für einen Abend draußen und hab eigentlich nicht mit viel gerechnet - klares und sehr niedriges Wasser.
Was dann passiert ist war schon sehr "komisch".
An den vermeintlichen Hot Spots tat sich null.
Hab dann eine Rute mal (eher aus versehen) sehr sehr flach abgelegt. Das Wasser war da vielleicht 40cm tief. Und noch bevor ich die Rute zum neu werfen raus holen konnte hatte ich einen Biss.
Kurz gewartet und siehe da es war ne 50er Rutte.
Hab die Rute dann wieder flach abgelegt und noch zwei weitere (minimal kleiner) gefangen.
Die tiefe Rute brachte während der ganzen Zeit keinen Fisch.

Meine Vermutung:
Dadurch, dass es noch unnatürlich warm ist, steht der Kleinfisch noch flach und die Rutten ziehen da nachts zum jagen hin.
Eventuell werde ich dieses Wochenende mal einen Abend nutzen und gucken was so geht. Man muss dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall vieles anders machen als normal.

Gilt bei mir auch für die anderen Fischarten - alle die die Stellen fischen wie immer sind Schneider, ich kann mich dagegen nicht beschweren.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. November 2018)

Los geht es


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. November 2018)

Erster Fisch. Das grillen ist gesichert.
Ansonsten jede Menge Laub an den hotspots.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. November 2018)

Gestern ging rein gar nichts mehr. Neuer Versuch ist im gange. Und einen ausschlitzer hatte mein Kumpel gerade schon


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2018)

Wieder massiv viele kleine Barsche. Der große fehlt noch immer...


----------



## zokker (10. November 2018)

Petri allen am Wasser.

Ich probiere es auch mal.


----------



## zokker (10. November 2018)

......


----------



## phirania (10. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315691
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht doch.
Petri schöner Hecht.


----------



## zokker (10. November 2018)

Zwei hab ich noch dran gehabt. Jetzt andere Seite.


----------



## zokker (10. November 2018)

Der Zweite.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. November 2018)




----------



## mark11 (10. November 2018)

Dickes Petri!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. November 2018)

Petri. Du kannst also nicht nur Aal. Bei uns geht heute gar nichts. 10 Angler auf dem  Wasser und keine Fische ausser zwei spritzer auf köfi


----------



## zokker (10. November 2018)

Ja, so ist das Robert.

Hab genug, dampf ab.







	

		
			
		

		
	
  Einen Guten und einen Untermaßigen gab es noch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2018)

Petri.

Ich war grad auch noch mal am Wasser. Ca 1, 5 Stunden geangelt, 35 Barsche. So eine Bissfrequenz hatte ich selten. Mit wirklich jedem Wurf mindestens ein Biss. Und das waren locker 70 Würfe. Unfassbar. Leider bisher nur Quantität statt Qualität, aber macht trotzdem Spaß und die Fische sehen richtig geil aus in dem Gewässer.

















































Die Barsche halten sich alle im größeren Teil des Sees auf, vor den Schilfgürtel. Die Beißphase ist hier definitiv Nachmittag bis Abends. Heut morgen war deutlich weniger Aktion. Heut Nachmittag haben die Barsche auch heftig geraubt, direkt vorm Schilf. Beutefische waren 5cm kleine Weißfische. Deshalb sind die 7,5mm Chinagufis aus so ne Bank. Alle 3 Farben haben einen Fisch nach dem anderen gebracht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass mich dieses Frequenzangeln so berauscht . Und irgendwann wird auch der große kommen. Das kann doch einfach nicht sein bei so viel Barsch.

Edit: Ich muss die Widerhaken dringend noch abknipsen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das Robert.
> 
> Hab genug, dampf ab.
> Anhang anzeigen 315695
> ...



Petri !

Auf was hast du die gefangen ?


----------



## zokker (10. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Petri !
> 
> Auf was hast du die gefangen ?



Alle auf 4er Mepps. Auf Gummi wollten sie gar nicht und auf Wobbler hatte ich nur einen Anschlag.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Ich war grad auch noch mal am Wasser. Ca 1, 5 Stunden geangelt, 35 Barsche. So eine Bissfrequenz hatte ich selten. Mit wirklich jedem Wurf mindestens ein Biss. Und das waren locker 70 Würfe. Unfassbar. Leider bisher nur Quantität statt Qualität, aber macht trotzdem Spaß und die Fische sehen richtig geil aus in dem Gewässer.
> 
> ...


Petri allen zum Fang.


Häng doch mal n 12er Gummi dran.
N großer Barsch hat damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2018)

Hab mir 10cm Monkey Lure Imitate bestellt.
Die teste ich dann mal in dem Teich.
Werde ich mich aber auf ne Menge Fehlbisse einstellen müssen


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab mir 10cm Monkey Lure Imitate bestellt.
> Die teste ich dann mal in dem Teich.
> Werde ich mich aber auf ne Menge Fehlbisse einstellen müssen



Ich kenne solche Gewässer mit verbutteten Barsch bestand, denke es wird schwierig da ein großen zu fangen weil nicht genügend Nahrung für die Barsche da ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2018)

Ist eigentlich nicht. Der See quillt über vor Weißfisch... Ich hab da schon diverse Male gestippt. Das ist ja das was mich so wundert.
Außerdem müsste sich der Barschbestand dann doch irgendwann regulieren. Die fressen ja auch Artgenossen


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. November 2018)

Mal schauen ob was hängen bleibt, gezuppelt hat es mal kurz.


----------



## phirania (11. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich nicht. Der See quillt über vor Weißfisch... Ich hab da schon diverse Male gestippt. Das ist ja das was mich so wundert.
> Außerdem müsste sich der Barschbestand dann doch irgendwann regulieren. Die fressen ja auch Artgenossen



 Sind das Regenrückhalte Becken wo du unterwegs bist.?
Davon habe ich hier auch etliche ist von Hecht Barsch Weißfisch über Wels alles vertreten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2018)

Gute Frage, kann sein. Wie der See entstanden ist weiß ich nicht. Hecht ist hier allerdings wohl nicht drinne, wurde zumindest nie besetzt.


----------



## hecht99 (12. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kann sein. Wie der See entstanden ist weiß ich nicht. Hecht ist hier allerdings wohl nicht drinne, wurde zumindest nie besetzt.



Hallo Vincent,

tut mir leid dir deine Euphorie ein wenig zu versauen... aber bei einem Gewässer mit fast ausschließlich Barsch als Raubfisch, welches noch sehr klein ist, stehen die Chancen einen 30+ zu fangen richtig schlecht. 35+ würde ich fast ganz ausschließen. Der Bestand verbuttet einfach zu schnell...
Außerdem können sich Fische in kleineren Gewässern recht gut anpassen, d. h. 500 Barsche auf deine Fläche würden 40er werden und 10000de wie bei dir werden dann 15er bleiben. Die Gesamtmasse bleibt ungefähr immer die gleiche. Gilt allerdings nur für kleine überschaubare Gewässer.
Andere Beispiele: Trotz intensiven Futtereinsatzes, warmen Wasser usw. wachsen Karpfen in den kleineren Zuchtteichen nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe schnell heran. Auf einen Schlag setzt das Wachstum aus. Oder mit den Hechten in kleineren Gewässern, meist viele in Einheitsgröße und wenn richtig große gefangen werden ist von der Einheitsgröße nicht mehr viel übrig...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. November 2018)

Gestern gab es einen Aussteiger und also schon niemand mehr dran geglaubt hat, hat sich eine 82er dame dem wobbler "schmecken" lassen.
Fisch für den Winter ist gesichert.


----------



## Sport_fischer (12. November 2018)

Woran liegt es, dass man hier nur bei manchen Leuten die Bilder sehen kann? Bei einigen steht einfach nur Bild, es ist nix zu sehen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Hallo Vincent,
> 
> tut mir leid dir deine Euphorie ein wenig zu versauen... aber bei einem Gewässer mit fast ausschließlich Barsch als Raubfisch, welches noch sehr klein ist, stehen die Chancen einen 30+ zu fangen richtig schlecht. 35+ würde ich fast ganz ausschließen. Der Bestand verbuttet einfach zu schnell...
> Außerdem können sich Fische in kleineren Gewässern recht gut anpassen, d. h. 500 Barsche auf deine Fläche würden 40er werden und 10000de wie bei dir werden dann 15er bleiben. Die Gesamtmasse bleibt ungefähr immer die gleiche. Gilt allerdings nur für kleine überschaubare Gewässer.
> Andere Beispiele: Trotz intensiven Futtereinsatzes, warmen Wasser usw. wachsen Karpfen in den kleineren Zuchtteichen nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe schnell heran. Auf einen Schlag setzt das Wachstum aus. Oder mit den Hechten in kleineren Gewässern, meist viele in Einheitsgröße und wenn richtig große gefangen werden ist von der Einheitsgröße nicht mehr viel übrig...




Danke für die Erläuterung. Denke auch, dass der ein oder andere 40ger rumschwimmt, der Rest ist verbuttet...
Kann ich da als Angler etwas gegen tun? Ich mein, ich könnte alle entnehmen die ich fange. Aber weiß nicht wohin damit...Und einfach nur so plattmachen ist ein nogo.

Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, wieso der idiotische Verein hier keine Hechte besetzt hat. Macht absolut keinen Sinn. Zumal das Gewässer richtig richtig gut für Hecht ist. Zig Versteck und Laichmöglichkeiten. 500 Hechte rein und das Problem löst sich in paar Jahren von selbst...


----------



## hanzz (12. November 2018)

500 Hechte ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2018)

Ich hab jetzt einfach ne Zahl in den Raum geworfen. Hechte halt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. November 2018)

Mal schauen... NOK.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einfach ne Zahl in den Raum geworfen. Hechte halt.



Kannst die barsche als köfis nehmen , oder kochst mal für die ganze Familie ne leckere Fischsuppe aus Mini barschen.


----------



## hecht99 (13. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Danke für die Erläuterung. Denke auch, dass der ein oder andere 40ger rumschwimmt, der Rest ist verbuttet...
> Kann ich da als Angler etwas gegen tun? Ich mein, ich könnte alle entnehmen die ich fange. Aber weiß nicht wohin damit...Und einfach nur so plattmachen ist ein nogo.
> 
> Ich verstehe auch gar nicht, wieso der idiotische Verein hier keine Hechte besetzt hat. Macht absolut keinen Sinn. Zumal das Gewässer richtig richtig gut für Hecht ist. Zig Versteck und Laichmöglichkeiten. 500 Hechte rein und das Problem löst sich in paar Jahren von selbst...



Wie groß ist denn das Gewässer überhaupt? Sieht irgendwie laut deinen Bildern unter 1 ha aus.

Auch die paar 40er die du vermutest trau ich dem nicht zu. Der Barschbestand müsste halt durch Hechte erheblich dezimiert werden. Und dann nur ein paar große aus anderen Gewässern besetzen. Durch die natürliche Auslese kommen nun weniger Barsche durch, diese werden dafür aber wieder besser abwachsen.

Stell halt mal nen Antrag mit den oben genannten Begründungen bei deinem Verein. Pro Hektar ca. 40 bis 50 2-jährige Hechte (30 - 40cm) und dem Gewässer geht es längerfristig wieder gut. Durch die vielen Barsche hat ja auch keine andere Fischbrut die Möglichkeit zu überleben...

@Vincent_der_Falke mach doch wenn du Lust hast mal nen eigenen Thread in Gewässerbewirtschaftung auf mit allen Eckdaten des Gewässers, aus dem Ergebnis daraus stellst du einen Antrag für die Jahreshauptversammlung mit allen positiven Argumenten!

So jetzt zurück zum Angeln:
Gestern 2 schöne Zettis nach Feierabend aufs Carolina - Rig.
Heute werde ich es nochmal versuchen.
Langsam kristallisiert sich das Carolina als richtige "Fangmaschine" heraus, da in unseren schwierigen Gewässern keiner auf Köfi oder Gummi fängt und ich nach Feierabend bei ner guten Stunde Angeln im Schnitt 1 - 2 Zander in Einheitsgröße fange.
Etwas erstaunt bin ich über die gute Hakquote beim Offsethaken... Bislang 6 Bisse und keinen Fehlbiss!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. November 2018)

Hechte müssen auf jeden Fall rein. Ich kann da vielleicht einen Teil dazu beitragen wenn ich jedesmal soviele fange... Aber schaffen kann man das nicht.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich habe mir schon überlegt, dass ganze irgendwie still und heimlich selbst zu erledigen. Muss ich nur an passende Hechte kommen.

Wenn ich das Thema bei der Jahresversammlung anspreche kann ich sicher sein, dass es dann nicht mehr so schön ruhig an dem Gewässer ist. Und das will ich mir wahren. Gibt genug platt gefischte Gewässer hier, da brauch ich nicht noch eins mehr...


----------



## fischer's (13. November 2018)

@Vincent_der_Falke : Da es nicht dein Gewässer ist, sondern ein Vereinsgewässer finde ich deinen Ansatz ziemlich egoistisch, wenn nicht so gar kriminell. Man kann nur hoffen, dass von deinem Verein niemand mitliest hier. In unserem Verein wäre man mit so einem Alleingang mit Sicherheit raus. Das Ganze wird einfach abgestimmt oder von der Vorstandschaft beschlossen und damit müssen die Mitlieder nun mal leben. Wo käme man hin, wenn jeder besetzt was er gerade will.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. November 2018)

Irgendwas ist faul nach 1,5h Angeln erste Biss.
53cm.


----------



## zokker (14. November 2018)

Na das geht ja gar nicht und denn noch so ein Dünner.

Petri


----------



## zokker (14. November 2018)

Ich bin auch am Wasser ... aber am arbeiten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (14. November 2018)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist faul nach 1,5h Angeln erste Biss.
> 53cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 315918



Wirklich unmöglich, der Tümpel ist doch tot


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. November 2018)




----------



## Naish82 (14. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Wasser ... aber am arbeiten.



Oh, am Kattwyk!? 
Na da gibt’s doch auch Aale...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Wasser ... aber am arbeiten.



Rute mit ??? Für nach feierabend...


----------



## zokker (14. November 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Rute mit ??? Für nach feierabend...


Bin zwar Vollblutangler, aber auf Montage bleibt keine Zeit zum angeln.



Naish82 schrieb:


> Oh, am Kattwyk!?
> Na da gibt’s doch auch Aale...


Ja, ist die Kattwykbrücke. Eine von meinen vielen Baustellen. 
Im Sommer haben wir hier eimerweise tote Aale rausgeholt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Bin zwar Vollblutangler, aber auf Montage bleibt keine Zeit zum angeln.
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Schade, hätte es dir voll zugetraut ...


----------



## Stulle (15. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Bin zwar Vollblutangler, aber auf Montage bleibt keine Zeit zum angeln.
> 
> 
> Ja, ist die Kattwykbrücke. Eine von meinen vielen Baustellen.
> Im Sommer haben wir hier eimerweise tote Aale rausgeholt.



 Hast du ne Vorstellung woran das Gelagen hat ?


----------



## zokker (15. November 2018)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hast du ne Vorstellung woran das Gelagen hat ?


Die waren zwischen Abspuntung und Pfeiler. Da ist kein Strömung und nicht so gesundes Fischklima.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2018)

Gleich gehts los, Spinnfischen bei 0 Grad...


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. November 2018)

Petri Vincent


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2018)

Danke. 

Bisher nix. Sau kalt. Erstmal Brotzeit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2018)

Yes entschneidert. Zwar klein, aber egal


----------



## StrikerMS (17. November 2018)

Petri! Das ging ja fix!  Ist das ein Baggersee, der zufälligerweise recht tief ist?
Ich frage deshalb, weil ich einen ähnlichen See habe, der, was Friedfische angehtangeht, schwierig zu beangeln ist. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal mein Glück mit der Spinnrute versuchen..!?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. November 2018)

Danke  

War mal ne alte Ziegelei. Ca 3-8m tief. Bahnschienen und ne alte Lore liegen wohl auch noch drinne. 

Btw hatte noch 2 heftige Nachläufer. Mega Bugwelle ging hinter den Köder her. Leider nicht gebissen. Dann hatte ich noch einen Kandidaten, der hat 3 mal innerhalb 10m gebissen, blieb aber auch nicht hängen. Schade!


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

Mal sehen ob die Hechte noch wollen.
Sonne ist auf dem See, beim Hecht angeln, nicht gut.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 315999
> Anhang anzeigen 316000
> Anhang anzeigen 316001
> 
> ...


petri zokker----------101cm wetten;-))))


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

An der Größe arbeite ich noch.


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

Schon besser.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> Schon besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ABBA die Mama muss wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (17. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA die Mama muss wieder schwimmen.



Nix muss, alles kann


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ABBA die Mama muss wieder schwimmen.


In Fett.

Hab die Seite gewechselt. Kumpel ist auch hier.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2018)

oder iner Suppe.
Ist Kumpel auch im AB?


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

Ja ist er.

Einen Untermaßigen und einen Guten noch dran gehabt. 
Ist bald Feierabend.


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

So ... Fisch ist versorgt.


----------



## bombe20 (17. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> So ... Fisch ist versorgt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zu was? ausehen tut es nach leber- und rotwurst.


----------



## zokker (17. November 2018)

bombe20 schrieb:


> zu was? ausehen tut es nach leber- und rotwurst.


Mett-, Leber- und Blutwurst ... der eine hat Schweine und der andere hat Fisch ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2018)

wir dachten schon an Hecht- Marmelade.


----------



## Spaßfischer (18. November 2018)

Gerade 1 Stunde am Baggersee gewesen, alles auf den 2"grubster von lunker city am cheburashka Kopf... Grandiose frequenz gewesen


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. November 2018)

NOK. 51cm. 2h mit wobbler geangelt- nichts. Mit Gufi nach 10 min. Buummm.


----------



## Riesenangler (19. November 2018)

Saison beendet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. November 2018)

Ich war heut nach der Arbeit kurz am Kanal.
2° und Wind. Dazu feuchte Luft. Nach 10 Minuten bin ich gefahren, weil so arschkalt war. Bin ich verweichlicht, oder geht es euch auch so?
Ich hatte zwar die Handschuhe nicht an, aber bei so nem Wetter frieren dann die Fingerspitzen eh ab. Und Zander-, Barschwetter war das sowieso nicht...


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2018)

Ich frier mir schon den Arxxxxxch ab, wenn ich dick angezogen bei der Arbeit draussen eine rauchen bin.
Ich muss mich zum Angeln schon extrem einpacken.
Und je älter ich werde, desto kälter wird mir.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. November 2018)

Ok. Ich hatte auch alles andere als warme Klamotten an. Halt direkt nach der Arbeit hin.


----------



## zokker (21. November 2018)

Weicheier ... Bis -25 ist normal ...


----------



## Hering 58 (21. November 2018)

Sehr schöne Bilder machst du immer zokker. ABBA bei dem Bild friere ich schon beim Gucken.


----------



## zokker (21. November 2018)

Da waren wirklich -25°C.

Hier war es auch sehr kalt, weiß aber nicht mehr wie viel.


----------



## alexpp (21. November 2018)

Gut angezogen ist das schon einige Stunden zu ertragen, dann frieren auch die Hände und Füße nicht so schnell. Handschuhe muss ich unbedingt haben, beim rechten Zeigefinger ist die Spitze abgeschnitten. Mütze, die auch Ohren schützt und Schal helfen natürlich auch sehr.


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. November 2018)

Bis -5 grad gehts ganz gut bei mir, dann wird es langsam unangenehm aber kein Grund nicht angeln zu gehen. Ich und ein Kumpel waren Sonntag los obwohl wir uns nicht viel erhofft hatten und haben 3 schöne Zander gefangen von 59,68 und 85 war richtig geil. Dann vergisst man die kalten Finger


----------



## Inni (21. November 2018)

War am WE auch unterwegs. 4h Nachtwobblen bis die Schnur einfriert. Ich hab nicht gefroren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. November 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Bis -5 grad gehts ganz gut bei mir, dann wird es langsam unangenehm aber kein Grund nicht angeln zu gehen. Ich und ein Kumpel waren Sonntag los obwohl wir uns nicht viel erhofft hatten und haben 3 schöne Zander gefangen von 59,68 und 85 war richtig geil. Dann vergisst man die kalten Finger



Geiler Sonntag, Fettes Petri zu den schönen Zettis....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> War am WE auch unterwegs. 4h Nachtwobblen bis die Schnur einfriert. Ich hab nicht gefroren.



Klar, geht alles. Als ich letztens morgens los war wars auch so kalt, dass Schnur und Ringe alle 10 Würfe abgetaut werden mussten. Gefroren habe ich da gar nicht.
Ich denke das liegt mitunter daran, wenn man direkt aus beheizten Büros, viel gesessen, Kreislauf runtergefahren, ans Wasser geht. Dazu absolut unpassend angezogen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)




----------



## tomxxxtom (24. November 2018)

NOK. 46 und 58.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. November 2018)

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. November 2018)

Vielleicht quappt es ja?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. November 2018)

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen


----------



## zokker (25. November 2018)

Ich auch


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. November 2018)

Ich auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. November 2018)

Hab eingepackt, kein Fisch, aber eine Erkenntnis!


----------



## zokker (25. November 2018)

und ... Erkenntnis???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. November 2018)

zokker schrieb:


> und ... Erkenntnis???



Ich kanns nicht. 

Scherz beiseite, gefühlt waren die Weißfisch doch recht aktiv, was mir vermehrt als schlechtes Zeichen im Sinne von Konkurrenz zum Köder vorkam. Ich konnte kleine Barsche, Lauben etc. immer mal wieder auseinanderspritzen sehen. Werden wohl Zander gewesen sein. Gefühlt war mein Kaulbarsch einer von vielen im Getummel. Das letzte Hafendrittel wird ja nach hinten hin richtig voll mit allem, was man sich vorstellen kann.

Ich glaube, ein alternativer, etwas besonderer Köder wird bessere Ergebnisse bringen. Ich rechne mir mit Tauwürmern oder Leber höhere Chancen ein. Ich hatte weder auf Fetzen, noch auf ganzen Kauli auch nur einen Anfasser, muss aber nichts heißen. Die alten Elbangler meinten zu mir, das es einfach noch zu warm ist. Ich arbeite mich aber jetzt den Hafen hoch und runter, bis es an der Rute quappelt. 

P.s.: Senke habe ich nicht gebraucht, ich musste nur einmal an der Steinkante langziehen, waren schon 10 Barsche im Kescherkopf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2018)

Ma guggn ob die Quappen langsam wollen...Wasser ist immernoch sehr niedrig, einfach null Regen hier.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2018)

Viel Petri. Vielleicht geht ja was!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ma guggn ob die Quappen langsam wollen...Wasser ist immernoch sehr niedrig, einfach null Regen hier.
> Anhang anzeigen 316535
> Anhang anzeigen 316536



So bescheiden sieht das bei uns auch aus. Die Quappen wandern vielleicht an manchen Stellen gar nicht mehr weiter. Oberhalb bei uns an der Elbe, Rogätz, sind ja in Teilen nur 25 Zentimeter Wasser. 

Bei mir war gestern jedenfalls totenstille an den Ruten.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> So bescheiden sieht das bei uns auch aus. Die Quappen wandern vielleicht an manchen Stellen gar nicht mehr weiter. Oberhalb bei uns an der Elbe, Rogätz, sind ja in Teilen nur 25 Zentimeter Wasser.
> 
> Bei mir war gestern jedenfalls totenstille an den Ruten.


Ist da in der Elbe wirklich nur 25cm Wasser oder liegt der Pegel bei 25cm?

Hier am Niederrhein kann man auf den Pegel noch ca. 1,80 Meter aufaddieren um den tatsächlichen Wasserstand zu ermitteln. In diesem Jahr gab es wohl auch schon mal einen negativen Pegel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. November 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ist da in der Elbe wirklich nur 25cm Wasser oder liegt der Pegel bei 25cm?
> 
> Hier am Niederrhein kann man auf den Pegel noch ca. 1,80 Meter aufaddieren um den tatsächlichen Wasserstand zu ermitteln. In diesem Jahr gab es wohl auch schon mal einen negativen Pegel.



Der Pegelstand. Natürlich ist da noch die Fahrrinne mit etwas Wasser. Hätte ich besser formulieren müssen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2018)

Vor Rogätz, bei Glindenberg haste seit Juni quasi keine Buhnen mehr.
Genauso dürftig sind auch Nebenflüsse wie die Ohre.
Ich sitz hier an der Bode, Wasserstand direkt hinterm Wehr ca. 50cm....fehlt nen guter Meter minimum.
Etwas stromab unterhalb einer Brücke sinds vielleicht 10cm, sieht man jeden Stein rausschaun, tolle Stromschnellen.
Ob es die Fische darüber schaffen bezweifle ich, unterhalb davon schauts aber noch mieser aus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2018)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ist da in der Elbe wirklich nur 25cm Wasser oder liegt der Pegel bei 25cm?
> 
> Hier am Niederrhein kann man auf den Pegel noch ca. 1,80 Meter aufaddieren um den tatsächlichen Wasserstand zu ermitteln. In diesem Jahr gab es wohl auch schon mal einen negativen Pegel.



Schifffahrt brauch bei uns hier etwa 1,45m Wasser, das wurde dieses Jahr z.T. monatelang unterschritten.
Hier kannste auf den Pegel noch nen halben etwa draufrechnen für die Fahrrinne.
Normalpegel liegt hier etwa bei 1,20 bis 1,50m


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. November 2018)

54cm.60cm. und 65cm. In ca.25min. Einfach krass.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. November 2018)

Petri! Schöne Zander!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2018)

Ich wünsche mir auch so ein Gewässer...


----------



## zokker (26. November 2018)

fettes Petri ... läuft ja.


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. November 2018)

Danke. Mein Scharfschütze


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. November 2018)

Ich hab von dieser Angelei keine Ahnung, wie fischt man so ein Teil?!


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. November 2018)




----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. November 2018)

Cool! Wenn man das Ding nur Einleiern muss, starte ich meine Zanderkarriere nach den anderen 50 Projekten auch noch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2018)

Ich dachte erst das wäre nen diy Köder


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Viel Petri. Vielleicht geht ja was!



Ging leider nüscht...solang wie nicht ordentlich Wasser kommt brauch ich auch nicht mehr probieren, egal wie das Wetter ist. Die Fische sind einfach nicht da.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2018)

Petri zu den Zettis !!!

Bin auch gerade von Zandern zurück, hatte sieben Stück...
Von 17.45h- 19.00h waren es fünfe und die nächsten zwei etwa gegen zehn...Bis eins habe ich durchgemacht, kamm leider nichts mehr...
Kumpel hatte Samstag elf, 2 x70+ und ein 80+ dabei und haben verteilt bis 1.00h gebissen


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Petri Thomas
Ich probiere es am Freitag wieder.


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ging leider nüscht...solang wie nicht ordentlich Wasser kommt brauch ich auch nicht mehr probieren, egal wie das Wetter ist. Die Fische sind einfach nicht da.


Schade
Hab gelesen, dass erst ab Mitte Dezember mit mehr Niederschlag zu rechnen ist


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2018)

Kann man nur hoffen. Ansonsten wirds auch nächstes Jahr gruselig. Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das langfristig dann auswirkt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Bei mir sind die Flüsse auch immernoch 40-50cm unter Normalspiegel...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen. Ansonsten wirds auch nächstes Jahr gruselig. Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das langfristig dann auswirkt.



Die Frage ist ja auch, wie lange ein viel kleinerer Wasserkörper den Fischbestand eines viel größeren Wasserkörpers erhalten kann.

Die Gewässer sind ja quasi alle massiv überbesetzt und wenn ich da an das Video vom Edersee denke, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es ohne Konsequenzen bleibt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Thomas
> Ich probiere es am Freitag wieder.



Danke...
Ich dachte es geht heute wieder die Post ab, aber dann wurde es richtig zeh...
Viel Petri am Freitag für dich !!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Welcher Zeh? Kleiner, großer? 
Aber unfassbar was ihr alle für Zandergewässer habt...MLK kannste vergessen dagegen, hier fängt keiner vernünftig...


----------



## sprogoe (27. November 2018)

Logisch, daß es sein großer Zäh war.


----------



## phirania (27. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kann man nur hoffen. Ansonsten wirds auch nächstes Jahr gruselig. Bleibt abzuwarten wie sich das langfristig dann auswirkt.



Langfristig wird es so aussehen das  mehr Fischkrankheiten und Parasiten auftreten.
Es kommt kein Frischwasser dazu sondern fast nur noch Abwässer aus den Kläranlagen die an den Gewässern angesiedelt sind.
An den größeren Flüssen sind es zb. die Kühltürme der Kraftwerke mit Warmwasser einleitungen.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. November 2018)

Hat er denn einen großen Zeh ?


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welcher Zeh? Kleiner, großer?
> Aber unfassbar was ihr alle für Zandergewässer habt...MLK kannste vergessen dagegen, hier fängt keiner vernünftig...



Wie lang ist denn der Kanal, hast du etwa schon alles abgeangelt ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Natürlich nicht, aber ich war an diversen Spots und hab mich mit vielen Anglern unterhalten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. November 2018)

Mit den Zandern am Kanal ist hier nicht anders. Die beste Zeit dafür ist aber eh der Sommer...


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Mir wurde gezeigt, dass der Rhein Herne Kanal im Winter, wenn das Wasser am trübsten ist, es sehr gut läuft. Da muss man natürlich die Zeiten und Stellen kennen. 
Hab gesehen wie jemand täglich seine Zander im Januar gefangen hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2018)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ja auch, wie lange ein viel kleinerer Wasserkörper den Fischbestand eines viel größeren Wasserkörpers erhalten kann.
> 
> Die Gewässer sind ja quasi alle massiv überbesetzt und wenn ich da an das Video vom Edersee denke, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es ohne Konsequenzen bleibt.



Überbesetzt ist hier ganz sicher kein einziges Gewässer, eher das Gegenteil im großen Stil. 
In Flüssen wird hier eh nicht besetzt, Ausnahme sind alle Jubeljahre mal ne Handvoll Aale.
Das was hier in kleinen Nebenflüssen der Elbe rumschwimmt, kommt auch aus dem großen Strom und bleibt dann irgendwann im kleinen Fluss-System.

Bei dem hiesigen Quappenstamm der Ohre vermutet man, das sich dieser im Laufe von ca. 30-40 Jahren aus den verbliebenen großen Wanderquappen (ähnlich wie die Oderquappen) des Elbstroms rekrutiert hat, da diese nachweislich das Geesthacher Wehr niemals überwunden haben und damit ausstarben. Daraus ist auch die Kleinwüchsigkeit wohl entstanden, genaues lässt sich halt nicht mehr konstruieren, da eben Vergleiche zum Altstamm nicht mehr möglich sind aufgrund des Aussterbens.
Auch in der Elbe fängt man heute fast nur noch kleinwüchsige Quappen.

Die Flora und Fauna leidet schon seit Dekaden unter den Bedingungen in den Flüssen hier, diese sind zwar in weiten Teilen quasi sich selbst überlassen, verlanden aber mitunter auch immer stärker.
Ich kann mich noch an meine Kindheit erinnern, da wurden Graben-und Wehrsysteme im Winter noch gesäubert und auch entschlammt (Meloration). 
Macht heute niemand mehr, viele Gewässer aus meiner Kindheit sind heute nur noch Wiesen mit ner Handvoll Röhrich drauf, wo man ahnen könnte, das da früher mal ein Gewässer war.

Den Fischbestand der Elbe kann hier kein Nebengewässer erhalten, weder ein Hafensystem noch Altarme, Überschwemmungsauen o. ä.
Das würde vielleicht nur sehr kurz mal funktionieren, aber sicher nicht langfristig. Dafür sind diese Nebengewässer viel zu abhängig vom großen Fluss, bzw. können sie gar nicht ohne.
Ist der Bestand der Elbe schlecht, ist er es auch in den Nebengewässern. Die lange Dürre die wir dieses Jahr hier hatten, wird wohl verdammt viel auf dem Gewissen haben.
Den letzten gescheiten Regen mit merklicher Steigerung des Wasserspiegels hatten wir hier Mitte April, im Juni lagen bereits die Domfelsen in Magdeburg komplett frei, normalerweise haben wir etwa Anfang Mai nen ordentliches kurzzeitiges Hochwasser. Davon war dieses Jahr nichts zu sehen, die Elbe wurde immer flacher.
Im Juni hatte ich eigentlich vor auf Wels anzusitzen, konnte man total vergessen. Das einzigste was noch an die Haken ging waren Grundeln und Krabben (Elbe ist hier eh vereucht damit), nichtmal mehr Brassen/Güstern ließen sich feedern.
Im Sommer konnte man in Magdeburg z.T. mit dem Fahrrad über die Elbe und wurde nichtmal nass dabei, Rekordtief von 1934 noch unterboten.
Und diese Dürre hält leider weiterhin an, die Gewässer werden sich davon so schnell nicht mehr erholen. Dafür war diese Trockenzeit zu lang.
Bisher ist hier in diesem Jahr weniger Niederschlag gefallen, wie normal üblich in einem Monat. Und in Sicht ist leider auch nicht.
Selbst in wasserstandsregulierten Gewässern wie den MLK merkt man das dieses Jahr sehr deutlich. Explosionsartige Weißfischpopulation, kaum Raubfischfänge. An einigen Tagen ließen sich nichtmal mehr Grundeln fangen.
In vielen Gewässern hier herschte oftmals Sauerstoffmangel oder gar Blaualgenplagen, etliche Teiche kippten komplett um...Fischsterben im großen Stil.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2018)

Zeh, Zäh, grins...
Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit ...
Lief auch zeh, denn Zeh kann ja nicht laufen...




hanzz schrieb:


> Mir wurde gezeigt, dass der Rhein Herne Kanal im Winter, wenn das Wasser am trübsten ist, es sehr gut läuft. Da muss man natürlich die Zeiten und Stellen kennen.
> Hab gesehen wie jemand täglich seine Zander im Januar gefangen hat.



Ist auch so...Man muß erst auch dahinter kommen und viel Zeit investieren...
Meine Anfänge am Rhein waren auch Schneidertage ohne Ende obwohl andere neben mir gut gefangen haben durfte ich nur staunen....
Es ist nicht so einfach wie es aussieht und es gehört mehr dazu, die Erfahrung und Gefühl wird immer weiter entwickelt...
Wenn ich jetzt morgen am Kanal Zandern würde, würde ich auch wahrscheinlich abschneidern...


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Ich werde die Spundwände mal vertikal zu verschiedenen Zeiten abklappern.


----------



## phirania (27. November 2018)

Wenn ich jetzt morgen am Kanal Zandern würde, würde ich auch wahrscheinlich abschneidern...

Kann ich so unterschreiben...
Zander am Kanal lief dies Jahr  für mich.
Letztes Jahr nach anfänglichen mosern lief es super.
Nächstes Jahr gibt es keine Kanalkarte mehr für mich...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen, geil endlich nen guter. 54cm. Sry für das schlechte Bild.
Stahlvorfach war sogar noch dran, hatte nur die Hechtspinne dabei. 

Köder: 7,6cm Easy Shiner Chinafake mit 3g Bleikopf.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. November 2018)

@Bimmelrudi:

Genau das meinte ich und sprach von quasi überbesetzt. Der Fischbestand ist eben an den üblichen Wasserstand angepasst und wenn nun die Wassermenge so stark abnimmt, dann ist die Bestandsgröße schon zu hoch, es kommen die negativen Einflüsse wie Sauerstoffmangel, aber auch Stress dazu, da nicht mehr genug Raum da ist,damit sich die Fische aus dem Weg gehen können, das Nahrungsangebot verändert sich, das ganze Gleichgewicht gerät aus den Gefüge.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen, geil endlich nen guter. 54cm. Sry für das schlechte Bild.
> Stahlvorfach war sogar noch dran, hatte nur die Hechtspinne dabei.
> 
> Köder: 7,6cm Easy Shiner Chinafake mit 3g Bleikopf.



Petri, geht doch !!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Glücksfisch.

Hab da zwei andere Angler getroffen, die auch direkt von der Arbeit kamen. Der eine ist voll jeden Feierabend an der Stelle. Macht viel mehr Spaß zu zweit. Gibt doch echt ne Menge netter Kollegen unter uns 

War übrigens der einzige Fisch in ca 30 Minuten zu dritt


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. November 2018)

Kescherkopf Formstabil, Futteral gefroren, 2 Bisse auf Leber und die Rute ließ sich nicht auseinanderstecken. Morgen gleich wieder!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2018)

Futeral und Kescher zu Hause lassen...Quappenangler haben nur dabei was mit einer Hand bequem tragbar ist. Jeglichen Luxusbalast brauch man im Winter echt nicht.
Woie schauts bei dir im Hafen mit Wollis aus? Wenn da nicht viel ist, kannste auch mal grünen Hering probieren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Futeral und Kescher zu Hause lassen...Quappenangler haben nur dabei was mit einer Hand bequem tragbar ist. Jeglichen Luxusbalast brauch man im Winter echt nicht.
> Woie schauts bei dir im Hafen mit Wollis aus? Wenn da nicht viel ist, kannste auch mal grünen Hering probieren.



Keine Krabben in Sicht. Ich hatte Matjes-Hering angeboten, der wollte aber nicht wirklich. Auf Leber gab es zaghafte Anfasser, können aber auch andere neugierige Akteure gewesen sein. Zwischenweg auch mal Schnurschwimmer, wegen raubenden Zandern.

Kescher könnte man in der Tat weglassen, mit diesem gehe ich aber gerne über die Steinpackung für Köfis. Heute zwar geplant, ich entschied mich aber vollkommen die alternativen Köder zu nutzen, sonst hätte ich nen Fetzen geschnippelt.

Futteral ist eine Notwendigkeit für mich, ich bin Radfahrer, ich kriege die Ruten sonst schlecht weg. Ich ordere nächste Woche aber noch Teleruten, weil mir die Steckteile auf den Sack gehen (zu lang, zu schwer, heavy Feeder). Das ist ja alles mehr oder minder spontan, ich habe für sowas eigentlich keine Ruten. Nur Matchanglergerät, tragischerweise. 

Mit Glück bekomme ich morgen Tauwürmer im Baumarkt, einen Angelladen haben wir ja nicht mehr......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. November 2018)

Keine 2teilige Spinnrute zur Hand? Die tuts auch wenn du eher wenig Gewicht (Blei, Feederkorb) brauchst.
Rute hoch stellen und schön aufs Knicki starren, sofern altmodische Akustik Pickel erzeugt. 
Hab auch einige Zeit mit heavy Feederruten im Winter angesessen, bin davon aber völlig ab.
3teilige Ruten ist manchmal 1 Teil zuviel mit kalten Pfoten, Teleruten ist der blanke Horror bei Frost, da geht nix mehr zusammen.

Rutensocken mit Riemen zw. beiden....spart jedes Futeral...auch auf dem Drahtesel.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Keine 2teilige Spinnrute zur Hand? Die tuts auch wenn du eher wenig Gewicht (Blei, Feederkorb) brauchst.
> Rute hoch stellen und schön aufs Knicki starren, sofern altmodische Akustik Pickel erzeugt.
> Hab auch einige Zeit mit heavy Feederruten im Winter angesessen, bin davon aber völlig ab.
> 3teilige Ruten ist manchmal 1 Teil zuviel mit kalten Pfoten, Teleruten ist der blanke Horror bei Frost, da geht nix mehr zusammen.
> ...



Die Ruten sind mir für Distanzen bis 30 Meter einfach zu Lang (390), ich habe aber keine anderen Modelle dafür. Mir fehlt eine solide Plumsanglerausrüstung. Quappenangeln ist ja nichts anderes wie Aalangeln im Winter, da kann es zur Not jeder Knüppel tun. Bisse habe ich mir über Feederrutenknicklicher anzeigen lassen, haut zu 100% hin, das wird auch was fürs Nachtfeedern auf Weißfische werden.







Mit den Fingern habe ich aber keine Probleme, ich habe munter Bilder geschossen und komme mit der Kälte eigentlich gut zurecht. Wenn es unter -5 Grad geht, nehme ich mir auch mal einen Tee mit. 

Ruten konnte ich klassisch wie beim Feedern nach unten ablegen, ist ja keine Störmung vorhanden, da siehst du die Bisse ja nicht anders. Was eher ein Problem werden wird, unter Garantie, ist ein Spitzenbruch durch Eis. Dafür sind die Ringe einfach zu eng, weshalb ich vielleicht normale Teleruten oder kurze 2-Teiler an Steck nutzen werde. Schaue ich mir die nächsten Wochen mal an. Die erwähnte Spinnrute deinerseits hatte ich vor 4 Wochen beerdigt, ist mir an der Elbe durchgebrochen. 

Aber ne Tele-Feeder bei Askari kostet jetzt auch nicht die Welt, von daher kann ich die auch besten Gewissens verschleißen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2018)

Wenn du gar keine Strömung hast, würde ich  mal über eine Schwingspitze nachdenken. Heute m.M.n. zu unrecht fast in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

Zander klappt bei mir nicht...
Hecht dafür schon einigermaßen...
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 316618


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. November 2018)

Petri mein Freund, petri


----------



## hecht99 (28. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Zander klappt bei mir nicht...
> Hecht dafür schon einigermaßen...
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut doch gut aus der Hecht! Wie groß war der denn sieht stark aus? Ihr habt noch ganz schön viel Laub zur Zeit, bei uns liegt das ganze Laub zur Zeit auf dem Wasser...


----------



## Timbo78 (28. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Kescher könnte man in der Tat weglassen



Wie ist das bei Euch fischereirechtlich bzw. im Gewässer geregelt?
Gibt Fischereirechte, die eine Landungshilfe vorschreiben, teilweise sogar explizit den Kescher und bei manchen steht es in der Gewässerordnung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2018)

Ist bei uns nicht Pflicht, kräht kein Hahn nach

Teleruten sind zwar toll zwecks Transport, aber bei Kälte ists echt fies, wenn du die Teile nicht mehr zusammen bekommst.
Ne Steckrute kriegst immer auseinander.
Toll sind auch teleskopierbare Alustangen, zb. vom  Dreibein, da geht nichts mehr bei Feuchtigkeit und Kälte...kannste dann so transportieren und daheim die Heißluftpistole schwingen.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ne Steckrute kriegst immer auseinander.


Na na na.
Ich erinnere an die *"Kacking Storch Challenge"* - der beste Weg eine Steckrute auseinander zu bekommen, falls sie mal feststeckt 

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/ksc-die-kacking-storch-challenge.312861/


----------



## StrikerMS (28. November 2018)

Petri allen Fängern!
Ich komme gerade vom Kanal und konnte meinen ersten maßigen Zander dies Jahr verhaften. Und mein erster mit GuFi/KuKö allgemein dazu! Ich freu mich!
Leicht gejiggt mit nem 12er V-Tail


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. November 2018)

Timbo78 schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei Euch fischereirechtlich bzw. im Gewässer geregelt?
> Gibt Fischereirechte, die eine Landungshilfe vorschreiben, teilweise sogar explizit den Kescher und bei manchen steht es in der Gewässerordnung.



Wie Rudi schrieb, bei uns überhaupt kein Thema.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ist bei uns nicht Pflicht, kräht kein Hahn nach
> 
> Teleruten sind zwar toll zwecks Transport, aber bei Kälte ists echt fies, wenn du die Teile nicht mehr zusammen bekommst.
> Ne Steckrute kriegst immer auseinander.
> Toll sind auch teleskopierbare Alustangen, zb. vom  Dreibein, da geht nichts mehr bei Feuchtigkeit und Kälte...kannste dann so transportieren und daheim die Heißluftpistole schwingen.



Mein Kescherstab ließ sich gestern auch nicht mehr zusammenschieben, insofern hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Die Telefeederruten sind im wesentlichen auch nicht fürs Quappenangeln gedacht, sondern eher Wanderangeln und Buhnenmarathon.

Ich schau mal nach, was es noch für schöne kleine Steckruten gibt.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2018)

Dickes Petri zum Zander


----------



## zokker (28. November 2018)

fettes Petri an phirania und StrikerMS


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

hecht99 schrieb:


> Schaut doch gut aus der Hecht! Wie groß war der denn sieht stark aus? Ihr habt noch ganz schön viel Laub zur Zeit, bei uns liegt das ganze Laub zur Zeit auf dem Wasser...



Dank auch 
Die Dame war 105 cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2018)

Petri zum Zander


----------



## Hering 58 (28. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Dank auch
> Die Dame war 105 cm.


Nicht schlecht,das ist schon eine ordentliche Hausnummer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. November 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Dank auch
> Die Dame war 105 cm.



WoW, dann nochmals ein richtig dickes Petri. Toller Fisch zum baldigen Jahresende. Hut ab!


----------



## phirania (28. November 2018)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> WoW, dann nochmals ein richtig dickes Petri. Toller Fisch zum baldigen Jahresende. Hut ab!



Danke
War auch sehr überrascht.
Lief das ganze Jahr nicht immer rund.
Vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk.


----------



## StrikerMS (30. November 2018)

Danke Männers! 
Ich zehre immer noch von dem Moment. Die kleinen Dinge des Lebens...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2018)

Geil, 4ter Wurf direkt entschneidert. Perfekter Start. Zwar klein, aber egal  Dicker Bauch der Kleine


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Dezember 2018)

Es läuft sehr zäh


----------



## ulli1958m (1. Dezember 2018)

Ein etwas besseres Rotauge aus dem DEK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte auch nur den einen Fisch. Danach wie tot.


----------



## Spaßfischer (1. Dezember 2018)

Räuberisches dickes Rotauge, beim Barsch angeln. Ist mir das erste Mal passiert


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Dezember 2018)

Petri euch beiden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (1. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geil, 4ter Wurf direkt entschneidert. Perfekter Start. Zwar klein, aber egal  Dicker Bauch der Kleine



Verkrüppelter Kiefer kann das sein ?


----------



## STRULIK (2. Dezember 2018)

Heute Morgen,  bei Wind und Regen


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2018)

STRULIK schrieb:


> Heute Morgen,  bei Wind und Regen



Ordentliche Strecke, Petri. 

Ob das am Temperaturanstieg liegt?


----------



## greenRiver (3. Dezember 2018)

@STRULIK  hast du Osteuropäische Wurzeln??


----------



## trawar (3. Dezember 2018)

Gestern Abend auch ein paar schöne minuten gehabt, ging zwar nur 20min aber war schön.
73cm 3.1Kg
75cm 3,3Kg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2018)

Wahnsinn, petri! 
Was für Fische!


----------



## trawar (3. Dezember 2018)

Danke das wird eine schöne Familien Feier


----------



## fischer's (3. Dezember 2018)

STRULIK schrieb:


> Heute Morgen,  bei Wind und Regen


 Petri Heil. Toller Fang! Wo bist du denn unterwegs? Was habt ihr denn für ein Fanglimit?


----------



## STRULIK (3. Dezember 2018)

fischer's schrieb:


> Petri Heil. Toller Fang! Wo bist du denn unterwegs? Was habt ihr denn für ein Fanglimit?



Danke!
Bin am Rhein und deren Seitengewässer unterwegs. Fanglimit gibts bei uns nicht. Die Fische haben wir zu dritt im Altrheinarm gefangen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Barschrunde am Morgen... Mal schauen was geht


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2018)

Erster mini Barsch


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Dezember 2018)

Wenn alles so klappt wie geplant, soll es heute abend mit dem angeln quappen;-)
Mal schauen ob die Spree etwas für mich bereit hält


----------



## phirania (7. Dezember 2018)

Na denn mal viel Glück...
Steht bei mir auch noch auf dem Wunschplan,aber leider gibt es bei mir in der Nähe kein Quappen Gewässer.


----------



## trawar (7. Dezember 2018)

Heute werden erstmal die Rutengriffe umgebaut und wenn dann morgen alles ausgehärtet ist und das Wetter mitspielt, möchte ich auch noch ans Wasser.


----------



## phirania (7. Dezember 2018)

Dann mal viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter


----------



## alexpp (7. Dezember 2018)

Bei dem vorhergesagten Wetter kann man das WE eher vergessen, alleine schon der Wind.


----------



## Inni (7. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## Stulle (7. Dezember 2018)

Edel Food


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal viel Glück...
> Steht bei mir auch noch auf dem Wunschplan,aber leider gibt es bei mir in der Nähe kein Quappen Gewässer.



Das habe ich auch über 20 Jahre gedacht. Und dann bin ich einfach mal im Winter an die Spree und siehe da. 16 quappen in einem Winter. Keine riesen aber immerhin gab es welche.


----------



## phirania (7. Dezember 2018)

Im DEK bei uns soll es ja welche geben.
Aber sonst in keinem anderem Gewässer hier in der Gegend


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Dezember 2018)

So, am  Wasser angekommen, Ruten scharf. Jetzt heisst es Abendmahl verzehren, Buch lesen und warten. Ich glaube zwar nicht an den großen fang heute. Aber hey, ich bin am Wasser, was will ich eigentlich mehr?

Der Karpfen auf dem Bild, begrüßte mich heute auf der Einfahrt zum Campingplatz. Keine Ahnung  wie der da hin kam.


----------



## Eggi 1 (7. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Im DEK bei uns soll es ja welche geben.
> Aber sonst in keinem anderem Gewässer hier in der Gegend




Der Ruhrverband besetzt Quappen, u. a. auch in der Lippe. Sind in NRW
aber ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## WoifeBGH (7. Dezember 2018)

Bin gerade heim, war auch auf quappen (bei uns rutten)draussen zu zweit 8 Stück in knapp zwei stunden, ne 70+  leider kurz vorm kescher aufgestiegen,wäre meine erste ü70 gewesen


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2018)

Eggi 1 schrieb:


> Der Ruhrverband besetzt Quappen, u. a. auch in der Lippe. Sind in NRW
> aber ganzjährig geschützt.



Leider.
Werden ja von Vereinsgeldern ausgesetzt und sind unerreichbar für die Mitglieder...
Egal wird schon Sinn ma chen oder auch nicht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ging leider rein gar nichts.
Werde es in der Woche mal an der oder versuchen.
Irgendwann muss es mal wieder klappen. Bin seit zwei jahren quappenfrei :-(

70 + quappe... Ein Traum
Mein pb liegt gerade mal bei 40 cm


----------



## Stulle (8. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Leider.
> Werden ja von Vereinsgeldern ausgesetzt und sind unerreichbar für die Mitglieder...
> Egal wird schon Sinn ma chen oder auch nicht.



Die sollen einen bestand aufbauen die vielleicht deine nachkommen dann mal beangeln können.
Und sind gut für die gemeinnützigkeit!


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2018)

Moin, leichter Anstieg der Wassertemperatur auf etwa 8,5°c in den letzten Tagen. Regen ohne Ende und Sturm.
Fische "schon" im Wintermodus, (waren schon bei 5°c Wasser). Die Bisse sind zu geil, es piept so alle 10 - 30 Sekunden ein, zwei Mal - habe beide Male befürchtet ich müsse für eine schleimige Brasse raus.
Kam aber besser.
13,2 und genau 15kg.











Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf ne Maschine.
Futterverbrauch bei solchen Sessions liebe ich - Bisher vielleicht 30 14er Boilies und zwei Hände Mais- / Weizenmix.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2018)

Danke


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2018)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bei solch einem Wetter zöhlt jeder jeder Karpfen doppelt.

Fettes Petri


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2018)

Schöne Fische. Dickes Petri.
Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr, Karpfen angeln gehen.

Aber jetzt ist noch dieses Jahr und mich hat es spontan mit dem Boot an meine Lieblingsquappenstelle verschlagen. mal schauen ob hier etwas geht.


----------



## zokker (8. Dezember 2018)

Fettes Petri,

Hut ab, bei dem Wetter ... und dann noch erfolgreich


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2018)

Entschneidert. 
Tut echt gut, nach so langer Zeit auf quappe, mal wieder etwas zu fangen.


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2018)

Petri, Quappen würden mich auch mal reizen, sind in NRW aber ganzjährig geschont.

Es regnet übrigens aktuell ganz gut durchs Zelt, aber ich bleibe noch bis Morgen.
Wird aber wohl nix mit "trocken einpacken", immerhin weiterhin recht mild.



Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Dezember 2018)

Flüsse haben bei mir auch langsam wieder den Normalpegel erreicht. Heute soll es auch wieder die ganze Nacht durchregnen. Aktuell fängt es auch schon gut an


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2018)

Nummer zwei und drei. Gerade noch einen biss versiebt. Aber es beisst schon wieder. Leider keine quappen in sicht


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2018)

Nummer 4.

Schon komisch. Das ganze Jahr fängt man hier keine Döbel und jetzt gleich drei


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Dezember 2018)

Nach den 4 Fischen war Schluss.
Noch ein Biss aber kein Fisch mehr.
Ich hoffe an der oder wird es besser.


----------



## bombe20 (9. Dezember 2018)

petri denen, die sich bei diesem wetter herauswagen. komme aktuell von einer weihnachsfeier, habe leicht einen sitzen und keine termine. (frei nach harald juhnke)


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Dezember 2018)

Kieler förde. Mein erste Fang.


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2018)

Petri, die tut doch noch


----------



## phirania (11. Dezember 2018)

Bischen  putzen und geht wieder...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Dezember 2018)

Muss man aber gucken, das man das richtige Fett erwischt, sonst ist die Rolle schnell hin.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Dezember 2018)

Das erste mal oder im Alleingang....


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. Dezember 2018)

Aaah, die Kurve vor HW.  Ick wünsche Dir Petri Heil, dit Wetter passt ja.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

Gerade ne halbe Stunde am MLK nach der Arbeit, schöner 36er Barsch. Sehr schön


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Dezember 2018)

Der sieht ziemlich tot aus 

Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

Ja, habe den direkt betäubt.
Der Zander letztens war super ausm Kanal, bin gespannt wie der Barsch schmeckt. Ist ewig her das ich Barsch gegessen habe, weiß gar nicht mehr wie der schmeckt


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Dezember 2018)

Das war mal wieder eine Nullnummer.
Ich  komme irgendwie mit dem angeln am Fluss bzw. Mit Gummi nicht klar :-((


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2018)

Heute Morgen war ich mal wieder mit dem Belly unterwegs - traumhaft entspannt wäre das gewesen ...
Leider hatte ich meine "Sicherungsstange" nicht dabei. Oder wie heißt dat Teil, dass man vor sich zwischen den Schläuchen gespannt hat? Naja ... War schon ein wenig komisch, das Gefühl auf so nem schwimmenden Stuhl ohne "Anschnaller" 
Zander und Barsche haben aber mitgespielt. Vielleicht 15 Fische gehakt und davon ca. zehn gelandet. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil ich nicht so beherzt angeschlagen habe aus Angst vom Stuhl zu kippen  An sich braucht man die blöde Stange ja nicht, aber das Gefühl aufm Wasser sagt was anderes.
Zwei Zander und ein Barsch durften mit ins Warme.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

Hut ab, toller Fang!


----------



## daci7 (11. Dezember 2018)

Besten Dank! Wenn man die Fische gefunden hat wars nicht so schwer - ein Kumpel hat mich sozusagen geguided.


----------



## phirania (11. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen war ich mal wieder mit dem Belly unterwegs - traumhaft entspannt wäre das gewesen ...
> Leider hatte ich meine "Sicherungsstange" nicht dabei. Oder wie heißt dat Teil, dass man vor sich zwischen den Schläuchen gespannt hat? Naja ... War schon ein wenig komisch, das Gefühl auf so nem schwimmenden Stuhl ohne "Anschnaller"
> Zander und Barsche haben aber mitgespielt. Vielleicht 15 Fische gehakt und davon ca. zehn gelandet. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil ich nicht so beherzt angeschlagen habe aus Angst vom Stuhl zu kippen  An sich braucht man die blöde Stange ja nicht, aber das Gefühl aufm Wasser sagt was anderes.
> Zwei Zander und ein Barsch durften mit ins Warme.
> Anhang anzeigen 317235



Petri  Gute Ausbeute...


----------



## Inni (12. Dezember 2018)

Fanta hat mich angefixt.... bis jetzt geht aber nix.


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2018)

Wird noch was gehen..
Nur nicht aufgeben.


----------



## Inni (12. Dezember 2018)

Keine Plötzen. Nur ein paar Uckeln wollten


----------



## phirania (12. Dezember 2018)

Immerhin am Wasser gewesen
Petri.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Dezember 2018)

Nachdem mich die oder und jetzt auch meine spinnrute mich im Stich gelassen haben, muss es jetzt der Köderfisch richten.
Vllt. Geht ja was


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Dezember 2018)

Kalte Füße ja, Fisch nein.
Es wird Zeit das 2018 zu Ende ist. Blödes Angeljahr......
Kaum am Wasser, kaum Fisch...


----------



## sprogoe (14. Dezember 2018)

Aber immerhin 2 kaum.


----------



## WoifeBGH (14. Dezember 2018)

Gerade am Wasser angekommen mal schauen ob die Rutten wollen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2018)

Für mich sind die Karten bei den steigenden Pegel neu gemischt...
War am Mittwoch unterwegs und konnte drei Zander erwischen sonst nichts los ...


----------



## daci7 (15. Dezember 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für mich sind die Karten bei den steigenden Pegel neu gemischt...
> War am Mittwoch unterwegs und konnte drei Zander erwischen sonst nichts los ...


 So siehts aus.
Bisher war 2018 eher so ... naja ... ok halt ... jetz läufts bombastisch!
Heute vom Belly in 4 Stunden knapp 15 Kontakte gehabt und davon bestimmt 10 Zander gelandet.
Keine Riesen dabei aber einige schöne Fische an die 60 warens doch noch.
Tote Rute mit Fischchen brachte mindestens so viele Fische wie vertikal mit Gummi.
Top!


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist 2018 ein super Angeljahr, es lief bis auf 2 Wochen richtig gut.


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2018)

Die weiße Pest ist da...


----------



## świetlik (18. Dezember 2018)

Weser bei Achim
Fische leider keine.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> So siehts aus.
> Bisher war 2018 eher so ... naja ... ok halt ... jetz läufts bombastisch!
> Heute vom Belly in 4 Stunden knapp 15 Kontakte gehabt und davon bestimmt 10 Zander gelandet.
> Keine Riesen dabei aber einige schöne Fische an die 60 warens doch noch.
> ...



Fettes Petri !!!
Ein voll gelungener Angeltag...Solche Tage liebe ich !!!


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Mal schauen


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal schauen
> Anhang anzeigen 317568



Da sollte doch was gehen.Petri


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Eine Grundel hat mich entschneidert
Da jagt grad die Pest 
Da probiere ich nochmal


----------



## phirania (20. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die Viecher nur Grundeln fressen würden...
Dann wären die ja mal nützlich.


----------



## bombe20 (20. Dezember 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mal schauen


nach deinem posting hat es mich auch noch mal rausgetrieben. einen hecht um die 45cm gab es. der drilling war in den kiemenbögen, ich konnte ihn aber ohne verletzungen befreien. gemessen habe ich nur für den fall, dass ich ihn hätte abschlagen müssen. daher auch kein bild.


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2018)

Ja Petri 
Bei mir gab's nur eine Grundel auf einen 12cm! Gummi.
Freut mich aber dass ich dich motivieren konnte


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Dezember 2018)

Also besser geht nicht. Zweite  Wurf und die neue Zanderrute ist eingeweiht. 60 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Dezember 2018)

59cm. Läuft.


----------



## zokker (20. Dezember 2018)

Fettes Petri ... scheint ja wieder zu laufen


----------



## STRULIK (23. Dezember 2018)

War heut mit dem Kajak los......


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2018)

STRULIK schrieb:


> War heut mit dem Kajak los......



Sieht ja interessant aus. Fettes Petri.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. Dezember 2018)

Mein Urlaub fängt gut an.
70cm auf Carolina Rig
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## phirania (23. Dezember 2018)

Petri.
Läuft ja bei Dir.....


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2018)

Heute war vorweihnachtlich zähes Fischen angesagt.
Wenige Kontakte und wenige Fische - drei durften trotzdem mit.
Zweimal knappe 60 und einmal etwas über die Hälfte.
Ich bin zufrieden 
Entschuldigt das schlimme Foto - meine Handykamera ist schrecklich


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2018)

Petri Daci! Da ist der Bellyboat-Glühweinplan ja aufgegangen,
hg 
Minimax


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Petri Daci! Da ist der Bellyboat-Glühweinplan ja aufgegangen,
> hg
> Minimax


Najaaaa ...  ... witterungsbedingt ist es doch ein kräftiges Bockbier geworden 
PS: Wie lief's denn bei dir?


----------



## Minimax (23. Dezember 2018)

Sparsam- Güstern und Plötzen, wenige, kleine, also eigentlich meine Kragenweite. Aber wunderschöner Tag am graukalten Flüßchen, schon stormig-fontanesk


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2018)

Mal verliert man, mal gewinnen die anderen ...


----------



## phirania (24. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petri Euch
Und ein frohes Fest...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2018)

Fettes Petri den Fängern...

"Gleiche Stelle aber andere Welle", soviel zum Thema Zandern...
Gestern gab es etwa 25 Kontakte, 12 Fische und sechs aussteiger alles im dunkeln und vor der Dämmerung null...
Heute gab es nur vier Kontakte, zwei Fische und ein Aussteiger alle vor der Dämmerung und im dunkeln null noch nicht mal ein winzigen Kontakt...
So unterschiedlich sind zwei Angeltage...
Und das im Dauerregen noch vor dem kommenden Hochwasser, als letzte Chance dieses Jahr...

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und viele gute Fische im kommenden Jahr ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2018)

Auf geht es. Werden die Finger zu kalt, muss dee köfi ran.


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2018)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri den Fängern...
> 
> "Gleiche Stelle aber andere Welle", soviel zum Thema Zandern...
> Gestern gab es etwa 25 Kontakte, 12 Fische und sechs aussteiger alles im dunkeln und vor der Dämmerung null...
> ...



Hier ist auch von einen auf den anderen Tag alles anders. Gestern war zähes Fischen angesagt, vorher "reiche Ernte".
Leider kann ich mir momentan meist nicht aussuchen wann ich ans Wasser komme und kann daher nicht viel über die Zeit nach Sonnenuntergang sagen.
Was allerdings echt offensichtlich war die letzten Tage: Die kleinen Fritten stehen tief und wollen aggressives jiggen und die dickeren Zander standen eher etwas weiter oben an der Kante und wollten nicht viel Aktion. Vertikal einfach nur mal 10cm anheben und stehen lassen brachte mehr dicke Fische als alles rumgewedel.
Frohes Fest und dicke Fische euch allen!
Ich versuch auf jeden Fall zwischen den Jahren nochmal ans Wasser zu kommen.
Grüße
David


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Dezember 2018)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier ist auch von einen auf den anderen Tag alles anders. Gestern war zähes Fischen angesagt, vorher "reiche Ernte".
> Leider kann ich mir momentan meist nicht aussuchen wann ich ans Wasser komme und kann daher nicht viel über die Zeit nach Sonnenuntergang sagen.
> Was allerdings echt offensichtlich war die letzten Tage: Die kleinen Fritten stehen tief und wollen aggressives jiggen und die dickeren Zander standen eher etwas weiter oben an der Kante und wollten nicht viel Aktion. Vertikal einfach nur mal 10cm anheben und stehen lassen brachte mehr dicke Fische als alles rumgewedel.
> Frohes Fest und dicke Fische euch allen!
> ...



Angelst du in stehenden oder fließgewässer ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Dezember 2018)

Heute 2 untermaßige Hechte und nochn paar Bisse


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## phirania (25. Dezember 2018)

Petri.
Weihnachtsbraten nachträglich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Dezember 2018)

Der durfte wieder schwimmen


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der durfte wieder schwimmen



Aus dem Kanal ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Dezember 2018)

Si.


----------



## Zander Jonny (25. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Si.



Da gibts doch keine Zander


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Dezember 2018)

Viele zumindest nicht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

Gerade nen richtig fettgefressenen 77er im kleinen Fluss gezogen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Dezember 2018)

Petri. Hat ne schöne Größe. Gibts da eigentlich auch Tageskarten?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

Für die Aue glaub ich nicht.
Der durfte aber auch wieder schwimmen. Hat ganz vorne gehakt und ich war mir sicher, dass das nen Weibchen voll mit Laich war. Die schöne soll mal schön für Nachkommen sorgen, ich fang genug Fisch in allen möglichen Gewässern, da muss man nicht mit aller Gewalt das Gute Flussstück plattfischen


----------



## phirania (26. Dezember 2018)

Dickes Petri
Läuft ja bei dir...
Wetter sieht ganz OK aus bei dir.
Hier ist Wetter zurzeit.


----------



## daci7 (26. Dezember 2018)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Angelst du in stehenden oder fließgewässer ?


Sorry für die späte Antwort - es weihnachtet momemntan sehr ...
Ich angel (auf Zander) grade größtenteils an einer Kiesgrube mit Verbindung zum Rhein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

phirania schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> Läuft ja bei dir...
> Wetter sieht ganz OK aus bei dir.
> Hier ist Wetter zurzeit.



Wetter is voll ok. Solange es nicht regnet ist alles im Lot.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2018)

Petri Vincent !!!

Das konnte ich mir nicht vor euch nicht verkneifen...
Kumpel hier aus dem AB hatte am Heiligabend ne richtig geile Bescherung...
Aber richtig geil: 23 Zander, 3 x 70+ dabei, an zwei Buhnen... Sein bester Tag im Jahr...
Er war anscheinend ganzes Jahr voll lieb und artig...
Ich weiß es nicht was ich verbrochen habe, hatte am gleichen Spot Tag zuvor nur zwei und nassen Arsxx bekommen ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

Zander läuft. Hab endlich nen zuverlässigen Spot gefunden. Muss nur noch die Größe besser werden


----------



## alexpp (26. Dezember 2018)

Vincent ist ziemlich fleißig, da kann ich was abschauen. Auch von mir dickes Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

Allerdings habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass im MLK die Zander tausend mal besser tagsüber beißen. Kaum isses dunkel kein Kontakt mehr. 
An genau derselben Stelle wo ich eben Biss auf Biss hatte. So sammelt man Erfahrungen


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass im MLK die Zander tausend mal besser tagsüber beißen. Kaum isses dunkel kein Kontakt mehr.
> An genau derselben Stelle wo ich eben Biss auf Biss hatte. So sammelt man Erfahrungen


Und das kann morgen schon wieder gaaaanz anders sein ￼


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

Versuch macht kluch. 
Bin nur erstmal froh, dass ich jetzt weniger Schneider als Fangtage im MLK habe 
War ja zu anfangs absolute Katastrophe


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich echt das Gefühl, dass im MLK die Zander tausend mal besser tagsüber beißen. Kaum isses dunkel kein Kontakt mehr.
> An genau derselben Stelle wo ich eben Biss auf Biss hatte. So sammelt man Erfahrungen




Du sitzt auch nicht die ganze Zeit im Schlafzimmer, Küche besuchst du auch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Dezember 2018)

Habe dann ja in die Küche geworfen, war ihnen auch nicht gut genug


----------



## Papamopps (26. Dezember 2018)

Tja, der Rhein hat wohl was Hochwasser...ich Honk.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Dezember 2018)

Erster Zetti grade


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Dezember 2018)

Zweiter


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2018)

Petri Vincent !!!
Vor nicht so lange her warste noch am jammern dass es keine Zettis im Kanal gibt...
Klasse nun und weiter so, es wird mit der Zeit immer einfacher...Man muß nur dran bleiben...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Dezember 2018)

Man muss halt die Stellen kennen. Gute Stellen scheinen rar gesät. Aber es geht voran


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Man muss halt die Stellen kennen. Gute Stellen scheinen rar gesät. Aber es geht voran



Mit der Zeit findest Du auch die guten Stellen und wirst immer dann erfolgreicher...
Habe mich anfangs auch schwer getan und über ein Jahr gebraucht, jetzt gehe ich gezielt Zander fangen mit Erfolg...
Zieh das mal ein bis zwei Jahre richtig durch und Du wirst lachen wie leicht die dann zu fangen sind, wenn man dahinter 
kommt wann, wie und wo ...
Ich finde, du bist schon gut fleißig und auch oft am Wasser ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Erster Zetti


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Zweiter 
Diese Stelle ist der Knüller! Und die weißen Monkey Lures aus China rocken die Bude.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Dritter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

4


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Alter was geht hier heute ab...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Leute, ich weiß echt nicht wie mir heut morgen geschieht . Unfassbar wie die heute beißen... 
5. Zander


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2018)

Läuft bei dir


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Was geht hier ab, ich glaube es kaum.
40er Barsch, geil! Der ist für die Pfanne


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

So Heimfahrt. Was für ein genialer Angeltag, bin richtig baff. Endlich wird meine Ausdauer belohnt, geil. 6 Zander und zwei richtig gute Barsche


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Dezember 2018)

Petri Heil!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Hier nochmal die Kirsche


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (28. Dezember 2018)

Der Verein hat wohl erst Besatzzander in den Kanal geworfen  Der Barsch ist aber super!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Ach, die Zandergröße ist doch normal für MLK 
Hätte den ersten Barsch eigentlich auch mitnehmen können, aber egal. Bin zufrieden. 
Luftdruck ist sehr hoch heute, ich werd das mal beobachten ob das auf Dauer was ausmacht. Direkt morgen früh nochmal


----------



## hanzz (28. Dezember 2018)

Petri
Ich komm erst wieder im Dunkeln los. 
Ob da was geht am RHK?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2018)

Ein letzter Versuch in diesem Jahr


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2018)

Schöne Kirsche
Petri dazu.


----------



## Inni (28. Dezember 2018)

Petri Vinc. Mach mal richtige Gummis drauf, dann fängst Du auch große. jetzt, wenn Du weisst wie sie ticken. Hast doch die Svartzonker da. Die großen lutschen auch 25er Gummis weg


----------



## alexpp (28. Dezember 2018)

Klasse Angeltag, Vincent! Mein 9-jähriger Neffe hat heute nen 72er Hecht gefangen, bin auch zufrieden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Petri Vinc. Mach mal richtige Gummis drauf, dann fängst Du auch große. jetzt, wenn Du weisst wie sie ticken. Hast doch die Svartzonker da. Die großen lutschen auch 25er Gummis weg



Meinen größten MLK Zander von 57 hab ich aufn 7cm easy shiner gefangen 
Die großen sind einfach nicht da 

War eben nochmal kurz da. Im Dunkeln ist einfach tote Hose momentan. Lediglich ein Fisch und sonst nichtmal Kontakte.





Was mich aber freut ist, dass ich noch keinen verangelt habe. Hängen bisher alle schön vorne im Maul


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Dezember 2018)

Na ja, bei der Große geht es kaum weiter. 

Petri.


----------



## Inni (28. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Meinen größten MLK Zander von 57 hab ich aufn 7cm easy shiner gefangen
> Die großen sind einfach nicht da



Die bewegen sich halt nicht für ein Snack. Probiers. Das schont auch die Kurzen, die Du dann mal mit 80+ raus ziehst


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem in der kalten Zeit macht sich kein Großer die Mühe stundenlang nur Snacks aufzulesen und dabei Energie zu verschwenden.
Lieber einmal nen richtig Happen und satt. Selbst im Sommer dreschen große Zander durchaus Kaliber weg, an die man selbst gar nicht glauben mag. 

Einer meiner größten Zander ging auf nen Köder der eigentlich für Wels bestimmt war (ich nenn jetzt bewußt keine KöFi-Länge)....der Drill am Welsgeschirr war natürlich weniger spannend


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Ich versuchs mal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2018)

Petri Vincent  !!!

Schade das die so klein sind aber so entwickelst Du dein Gefühl dafür am Anfang...
Die besseren werden sich auch noch zeigen, ich würde ein anderen Spot suchen 
und ausprobieren...Lass dich durch die Ködergröße nicht verwirren, ich angel auch 
mit 12cm und da gehen alle größen drauf...
80+ Zander fängt man auch nicht jeden Tag, hatte drei Stück davon und alle auf 10cm 
Gummi gefangen...
Ich würde aber einiges probieren und vielleicht findest Du raus wo drauf die besseren 
stehen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Dezember 2018)

Mache ich. Klingt nach der nächsten Herausforderung für mich. Man, Zanderangeln macht echt süchtig. Dachte nie, dass mich das so packt. Ich dachte ich bleib der Hecht Typ 

Dann teste ich mal morgen andere Spots. Wollte mit meinem Vadda sowieso morgen früh zusammen los, dann fahr ich mit ihm an die Stelle wo er wollte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2018)

Im dunkeln auf jeden Fall UV acktive Köder, falls Du es nicht gemacht hast...Egal welche trübung das Wasser hat...
Und trotzdem immer wieder im Dunkeln versuchen, auch mal länger falls die nicht beißen...
Wenn die in der Dämmerung beißen und im dunkel nichtmehr, kommt bei mir immer später auch ne richtig gute beißphase
wo vielr dann schon aufgeben...
Wünsche dir viele dicke Zander bei dein vorhaben !!!


----------



## Inni (29. Dezember 2018)

Mittlerweile 3:1 für Rapfen gegen Zander bei uns ....
Machen aber Spaß an der Meforute.


----------



## ollidi (29. Dezember 2018)

So Jungs... Da es ja wohl ausreichend bekannt sein sollte, daß wir Fangbildflaming hier nicht haben wollen und auch nicht dulden ( jetzt ratet mal, warum? ), habe ich mal ein paar Beiträge in das virtuelle Nirvana geschickt.

Bitte weiterhin sachlich bleiben und sich schon mal spirituell auf den Jahreswechsel vorbereiten ohne sich eine Verwarnung einzufangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Dezember 2018)

Danke Olli!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2018)

Leider konnte mich heut nur ein schöner Barsch entschneidern. Sonst wie tot. Da sieht man mal. Gleiche Bedingungen wie letztes Mal als ich so gut gefangen habe. Ist halt immer Glückssache. Entweder sie wollen oder eben nicht, Wetter hin oder her.

Der ist für die Pfanne.


----------



## phirania (30. Dezember 2018)

Petri läuft immer noch.


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2018)

Hättest du ihn nicht im Wasser abschlagen können? 
Petri, läuft bei dir (friedfischst du noch oder bist du Zanderfiziert?) Und ich würde bei so nem schönen sergeant nicht von 'leider sprechen wollen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2018)

Haha ok ok, spring ich halt nächstes Mal ins Wasser 

Friedfisch geht im Frühjahr wieder los  
Momentan bin ich ziemlich Zanderfiziert. Muss auch mal wieder auf Hecht los


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Dezember 2018)

Bewundere das, wenn ich spinnfischen gehe ist mein Zielfisch der Herrgottlassdochbitteirgendwasbeissen der leider heutzutage recht selten geworden ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (30. Dezember 2018)

Na da hat sich jemand doch zum neuen Jahr hin nochmal selbst Veredelt. Glückwunsch Vincent, deine Ausdauer wurde mehrfach belohnt, freut mich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2018)

Petri Vincent !!!

Kann mich noch erinnern als Du vor kurzen viele kleine Barsche gefangen hast und die großen nicht wollten ...
Und jetzt als Beifang beim Zanderangeln, ich sags doch : Zanderangeln ist voll Geil ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2018)

Die zig hundert kleinen Barsche habe ich aber nicht im Kanal gefangen, sondern an einem kleinen Vereinssee. Und da gab es bisher noch immer keinen größeren 

Mal schauen wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die zig hundert kleinen Barsche habe ich aber nicht im Kanal gefangen, sondern an einem kleinen Vereinssee.



Das weiß ich...Aber wolltest trotzdem immer ein besseren erwischen ...

Bei mir am DEK muss ich mich auch immer im Sommer durch zig kleine Barsche durchangeln um mal zwischendurch ein besseren zu kriegen...
Und ab einer bestimmten Zeit im Herbst als es kälter wurde hab ich gar keine kleinen mehr gefangen, die blieben einfach weg und haben garnicht
mehr gebissen...
Es war dann immer ein entspannendes angeln auf die mittleren und etwas besseren Barsche...
Wäre mal neugierig, ob die kleinen bei dir jetzt auch nicht mehr beißen in den Vereinstümpel...
Vielleicht gehen da jetzt auch die besseren wenn da welche drin sind...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2018)

War letztens morgens da. Beißen nur noch sehr mau. Und immernoch die kleinen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2018)

OK...


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr an Alle.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2019)

Auch so und viele dicke Fische


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Januar 2019)

Auch von mir ein frohes und gesundes neues. Ich wünsche keine dicken Fische, sondern eher viele entspannte Stunden am Wasser. Denn das ist heutzutage mehr wert als alles andere.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2019)

Erster kleiner Hecht 2019. Fängt gut an  
Voll weggehauen den 18cm easy shiner..


----------



## świetlik (1. Januar 2019)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich.


----------



## phirania (1. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Erster kleiner Hecht 2019. Fängt gut an
> Voll weggehauen den 18cm easy shiner..



Da hat der Falke wieder zugeschlagen.....
Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2019)

Mehr ging dann auch nicht mehr...


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

Erste Bachforelle 2019.


----------



## Skott (2. Januar 2019)

Mal eine Frage, Tom:

In welchem Bundesland fischt du jetzt und worauf, war die Bafo ein Zufallsfang?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Erste Bachforelle 2019.
> Anhang anzeigen 318145
> Anhang anzeigen 318146



Watn geiles Gewässer!


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, Tom:
> 
> In welchem Bundesland fischt du jetzt und worauf, war die Bafo ein Zufallsfang?




Bin im Polen und es war Zielfisch.
Hab noch ein paar Anfasser gehabt und warum nur ein Fisch ist hängengeblieben weiß ich nicht .


----------



## Skott (2. Januar 2019)

Danke für Deine Antwort Tom,

dass es In Polen war, befreit Dich auch nicht von der Schonzeit, laut https://www.polen.travel/de-at/angeln-und-jagd/schonzeiten-und-schonmasse
hat die Bachforelle jetzt dort auch noch Schonzeit...
Bachforelle 01.09. – 31.01. 25 cm / 30 cm
Ich konnte es mir auch eigentlich nicht anders denken, denn so weit liegen Deutschland und Polen ja nicht voneinander entfernt...

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du Dein Handeln mal überdenken und diese wunderschönen Edelfische in der "Elternzeit" tatsächlich schonen und 
ihnen die wohlverdiente Ruhe nach dem Laichgeschäft gönnen würdest...
Umso mehr Freude hättest Du später an gesunden gut abgewachsenen Beständen und Fängen.

PS: Ich esse übrigens selbst auch gerne eine Bachforelle, aber alles zu seiner Zeit...


----------



## Marcoallround (2. Januar 2019)

Hey
Heute gings wiede mal bei klirrender Kälte und schneesturm in die berge zum Eisangeln.
3 Namaycush und 1 saibling dürfen mich ins warme begleiten, etliche kleine durften wieder schwimmen.
Hier ein Bild von gestern,heute war der Wind und die Kälte (-16 grad) zu extrem um das handy in die Hand zu nehmen.
Grüsse Marco

Ps Bilder kommen noch verstehe das neue System noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke für Deine Antwort Tom,
> 
> dass es In Polen war, befreit Dich auch nicht von der Schonzeit, laut https://www.polen.travel/de-at/angeln-und-jagd/schonzeiten-und-schonmasse
> hat die Bachforelle jetzt dort auch noch Schonzeit...
> ...




Und was ist wenn du dich irrst?


----------



## Skott (2. Januar 2019)

Tom, kannst Du Deine Antwort bitte näher erläutern, denn die Natur irrt sich eigentlich nie und das I-Net relativ selten...
Polen hat ja schon eine kurze Schonzeit (bis Ende Januar), hier meist bis (Ende Februar bis Mitte März)...

Ich würde Dir danken, wenn Du sachlich antworten und nicht mit Rätseln 


tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn du dich irrst?


 antworten würdest.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

Bin schon zu Hause und nicht mehr Live am Wasser. 

Einmal noch
Mein Erlaubnis sagt das Du dich irrst. 
Du hast es sooo schon geschrieben  





> Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du Dein Handeln mal überdenken(...) würdest


Ende.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Januar 2019)

Für 2019 hast du keine?


----------



## yukonjack (2. Januar 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Heute gings wiede mal bei klirrender Kälte und schneesturm in die berge zum Eisangeln.
> 3 *Namaycush* und 1 saibling dürfen mich ins warme begleiten, etliche kleine durften wieder schwimmen.
> Hier ein Bild von gestern,heute war der Wind und die Kälte (-16 grad) zu extrem um das handy in die Hand zu nehmen.
> ...


Wie dick war denn die Eisdecke?


----------



## sprogoe (2. Januar 2019)

@Skott,
dann schau mal, vielleicht hat tom ja doch recht?

https://angelnweltweit.blogspot.com/2013/03/SchonzeiteninPolen.html


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Für 2019 hast du keine?


Ist schon bezahlt und kommt bald. 

Und nicht nur viellecht hab ich recht


----------



## Skott (2. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ist schon bezahlt und kommt bald.
> 
> Und nicht nur viellecht hab ich recht



Deine Art, mit Zungensmilies zu antworten, disqualifiziert Dich, Tom!
Ich lege keinen Wert auf einen weiteren Austausch mit Dir!!!!


----------



## Marcoallround (2. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Wie dick war denn die Eisdecke?


Eisdicke  liegt bei etwas mehr als 15 cm und die Qualität ist super, Schwarzeis ohne Luftlöcher, der See wurde sogar ein einem anderen Teil mit einem kleinen pistenfahrzeug fürs eislaufen geräumt.
Grüsse
Ps fotos gibts leider keine ausser es kann mir jemand sagen wie das funktioniert, bin einfach zu blöd


----------



## yukonjack (2. Januar 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Eisdicke  liegt bei etwas mehr als 15 cm und die Qualität ist super, Schwarzeis ohne Luftlöcher, der See wurde sogar ein einem anderen Teil mit einem kleinen pistenfahrzeug fürs eislaufen geräumt.
> Grüsse


Ich kannte den  Namaycush eigtl. nur aus Kanada(darum meine Frage nach der Eisdecke). Hab mich aber jetzt schlau gelesen, wurde/wird wohl auch in Europa in einigen Seen besetzt.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich kannte den  Namaycush eigtl. nur aus Kanada(darum meine Frage nach der Eisdecke). Hab mich aber jetzt schlau gelesen, wurde/wird wohl auch in Europa in einigen Seen besetzt.



Hallo,

ja, schon vor vielen Jahren, vor allem in der Schweiz.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> Deine Art, mit Zungensmilies zu antworten, disqualifiziert Dich, Tom!
> Ich lege keinen Wert auf einen weiteren Austausch mit Dir!!!!



Ruhig Brauner. Deine Beschuldigungen kannst gerne revidieren- guck unten.



Skott schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn Du Dein Handeln mal überdenken(...) würdest...


Versuch mal, auf dich selbst zu Hören  






sprogoe schrieb:


> @Skott,
> dann schau mal, vielleicht hat tom ja doch recht?
> 
> https://angelnweltweit.blogspot.com/2013/03/SchonzeiteninPolen.html


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Januar 2019)

> Hat sich erledigt, Tom!



 "Entschuldigung" akzeptiert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Januar 2019)

Skott, was ist eigentlich los mit dir? Du siehst doch schwarz auf weiß, dass die Schonzeit am 31.12 endete. Und ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Tom nicht an einem der Gewässer gefischt hat, wo die Schonzeit bis Ende Januar geht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2019)

Heut seit langer Zeit mal wieder am MLK geschneidert. Bei Dunkelheit mag mich der Kanal einfach nicht. Nichtmaln Zupfer. War von 18-19:15 da. Vielleicht zu kalt bei 1grad, ich weiß es nicht ..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2019)

Heute auch voll an meinen Top Spot abgeschneidert 17.00- 21.30h , keine Ahnung warum ???
Das erste mal an den Spot, nach der Schonzeit hat es immer geklappt und oft sogar zweistellig...
Wasser voll trüb, nach 15cm kein Köder mehr zu sehen...Vielleicht hauen die sich am Tag die Bäuche schon richtig voll...
Morgen bin ich schlauer, das will ich wissen und werde schon im hellen angreifen...

Sollte es nicht klappen, werde ich den Supertrick von meinen Opa anwenden ...


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Sollte es nicht klappen, werde ich den Supertrick von meinen Opa anwenden ...


Fisch kaufen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fisch kaufen?



Nöööö....
Solange angeln bis ich ein fange ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Heute auch voll an meinen Top Spot abgeschneidert 17.00- 21.30h , keine Ahnung warum ???
> Das erste mal an den Spot, nach der Schonzeit hat es immer geklappt und oft sogar zweistellig...
> Wasser voll trüb, nach 15cm kein Köder mehr zu sehen...Vielleicht hauen die sich am Tag die Bäuche schon richtig voll...
> Morgen bin ich schlauer, das will ich wissen und werde schon im hellen angreifen...
> ...



Bei uns kommt die Schonzeit noch...Bin gespannt was kurz vorher/nachher geht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2019)

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich nachher aufm nach Hause Weg vom Kumpel nochmal versuchen soll... So mitten in der Nacht habe ich noch nie getestet.


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2019)

Na denn mal viel Erfolg...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Januar 2019)

War gerade am Kanal. Ich dachte ich hätte paar Kontakte gehabt, bis ich einen in der Schwanzflosse gehakt habe. Ging 3 mal so das dann auch Schuppen am Haken hingen. Also Zander sind da, wollen aber absolut nicht beißen. Tja, machste nix. Das Wetter ist aber auch das allerletzte...denke ich gönne den Zandern jetzt Pause bis nach der Schonzeit und gehe bis Februar noch auf Hecht. Die beißen besser bei so nem Wetter


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2019)

Heute  bei milden 8 / 9 grad leichter Nieselregen mal den See angetestet:
2 Stunden und es gab Fisch..


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> .denke ich gönne den Zandern jetzt Pause bis nach der Schonzeit und gehe bis Februar noch auf Hecht. Die beißen besser bei so nem Wetter



Das ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Entscheidung.


Wieso ? 
Der Zander ist noch weit entfernt vom Laichen. 
Ist momentan nix anderes als wenn man im Oktober oder im Juli auf Zander angelt. 
Der Zander laicht frühestens ab 12 Grad Wassertemperatur. 
Der Hecht laicht viel eher und bereit sich eher jetzt schon darauf vor.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Der Zander ist noch weit entfernt vom Laichen.
> Ist momentan nix anderes als wenn man im Oktober oder im Juli auf Zander angelt.
> Der Zander laicht frühestens ab 12 Grad Wassertemperatur.
> Der Hecht laicht viel eher und bereit sich eher jetzt schon darauf vor.


Guter Freund aus dem Rheinland hat jetzt aufgehört auf Hecht zu angeln weil sie scheinbar bereits zum schnackseln ins Flache kommen.


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ich gönne den Zandern jetzt Pause bis nach der Schonzeit und gehe bis Februar noch auf Hecht. Die beißen besser bei so nem Wetter


Dein Beitrag bezog sich doch auf Vincents Vorhaben.
Daher mein Einwand. 
Aber so lang keine Schonzeit ist soll jeder fischen wie er mag. Ich will alles andere als ne Moralkeule rausholen.


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wieso ?
> Der Zander ist noch weit entfernt vom Laichen.
> *Ist momentan nix anderes als wenn man im Oktober oder im Juli auf Zander angelt.*
> Der Zander laicht frühestens ab 12 Grad Wassertemperatur.
> Der Hecht laicht viel eher und bereit sich eher jetzt schon darauf vor.



Das ist 12 Monate im Jahr schnurz piep egal.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Januar 2019)

J


hanzz schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag bezog sich doch auf Vincents Vorhaben.
> Daher mein Einwand.
> Aber so lang keine Schonzeit ist soll jeder fischen wie er mag. Ich will alles andere als ne Moralkeule rausholen.


Gottes willen das war nicht mein Ansinnen! Wollte nur beitragen, das man womöglich de falsche Kuh schlachtet wenn man die Zander jetzt schont und auf Hecht geht. Aber außerhlb der Schonzeit ist das dennoch nicht zu beanstanden. Ich hoffe Vince kann das von mir einordnen


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> J
> 
> Gottes willen das war nicht mein Ansinnen! Wollte nur beitragen, das man womöglich de falsche Kuh schlachtet wenn man die Zander jetzt schont und auf Hecht geht. Aber außerhlb der Schonzeit ist das dennoch nicht zu beanstanden. Ich hoffe Vince kann das von mir einordnen


Ach herrje. Ich bezog mich immer noch auf Kauli. 
Was ein Kuddelmuddel. 
Will auch Vincent nichts verbieten. Wer bin ich 
Ach ich glaub wir verstehen uns hier schon.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Januar 2019)

Was ist denn das Problem? Meine Aussage sollte lediglich sein, da ich merke das auf Zander nix geht, ich es bis nach der Schonzeit gut sein lasse weils eh nicht beißt. Schonzeit ist hier noch lange nicht für Zander.

Da versuche ich es lieber noch auf Hecht. Die fressen ja bei so nem Sauwetter besser als Zander.

Und mir verbieten nicht auf Zander zu angeln will ich sehn


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2019)

Cool bleiben Vince. 
Genau das wollten wir ausdrücken. Dass es kein Problem gibt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Januar 2019)

Alles gut, ihr kennt mich doch. Wir kommen gut aus


----------



## Fattony (5. Januar 2019)

Kalt wars...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Kalt wars...



Schönes Auto...Fiel mir gerade auf, weil ich selbst jetzt nach ein neuen Ausschau halte...
Könnte mir gefallen...


----------



## Ukel (6. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und mir verbieten nicht auf Zander zu angeln will ich sehn



Keiner hat die Absicht, dir zu verbieten, *nicht *auf Zander zu angeln


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was ist denn das Problem? Meine Aussage sollte lediglich sein, da ich merke das auf Zander nix geht, ich es bis nach der Schonzeit gut sein lasse weils eh nicht beißt. Schonzeit ist hier noch lange nicht für Zander.
> 
> Da versuche ich es lieber noch auf Hecht. Die fressen ja bei so nem Sauwetter besser als Zander.
> 
> Und mir verbieten nicht auf Zander zu angeln will ich sehn



Zander ist genau der richtige Fisch für sauwetter  und jetzt sag nicht das es bei euch am Fluss halt anders ist, weil vor 1 Monat gab es laut deiner Aussage keine Zander bei euch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2019)

Ich fahr jetzt auch los, eigentlich wollte ich im hellen heute probieren aber leider nicht geschafft...
Mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe mich 2019 zu entschneidern...
So gut wie das letzte Jahr aufhörte, fingt das neue Jahr mal garnicht an...
Bin nicht wirklich überzeugt heute, vielleicht ist es aber ein guter Omen...
Auf der Coach geht nichts ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Januar 2019)

Und, ging was?


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Kalt wars...


Da habt ihr ja richtig Schnee.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und, ging was?



Wollten nicht, ein leichten Kontakt sonst nickes...War von 17.00h- 22.00h unterwegs und alles so ziemlich probiert...
Habe ich mir aber schon irgendwie gedacht, da machste nix...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Januar 2019)

Wie bei mir. Bei mir waren die Zander definitiv am Platz, aber beißen wollte keiner. Machste wirklich nichts


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie bei mir. Bei mir waren die Zander definitiv am Platz, aber beißen wollte keiner. Machste wirklich nichts



Falls du noch kleine barsche bekommen könntest kannst du es ja mal mit köfi am System ( Drachkovitch,drop shot) probieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Januar 2019)

Paar kleine Barsche lassen sich immer rauszuppeln. Versuch macht Kluch, hab noch irgendwo nen Dropshot Vorfach rumflattern.


----------



## Fattony (7. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Da habt ihr ja richtig Schnee.


Ja .. Nicht zum aushalten.

Die meisten Lacken sind schon zugefroren, die Donau ist halt noch offen, aber Spaß macht es zur Zeit keinen.. 

Die Zehen frieren mir immer ein.. Muss mir da was überlegen.


----------



## Fattony (7. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schönes Auto...Fiel mir gerade auf, weil ich selbst jetzt nach ein neuen Ausschau halte...
> Könnte mir gefallen...



Ja - eig. ein sehr genügsames Auto welches wirklich alles mitmacht! Keine Sonderausstattung etc. Arbeitstier!

Der Rost kommt halt schon ein bisschen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Januar 2019)

Der erste Ausflug und erste Zander 2019
52 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Januar 2019)

60cm


----------



## Semmelmehl (9. Januar 2019)

Na Petri dafür


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2019)

Fettes Petri, du hast es mal wieder drauf


----------



## phirania (9. Januar 2019)

Petri
Läuft ja  bei dir.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2019)

Starte in einer Stunde den nächsten Versuch, heute mal im hellen...
Sollte nichts gehen, werden ich am anderen Spot im dunkeln 2-3 Stündchen dran gehangen...

Allen ein Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Fattony (10. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr alle eigentlich keinen Schnee? Unmöglich in Österreich zu angeln :-(


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Januar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle eigentlich keinen Schnee? Unmöglich in Österreich zu angeln :-(



Nöö, hier am Niederrhein ist alles grün, es blüht inzwischen schon der Haselnuss und ich meine das auch das Gras an manchen Stellen schon wieder wächst. Außenthemperatur = 8 °C


----------



## Andal (10. Januar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle eigentlich keinen Schnee? Unmöglich in Österreich zu angeln :-(


Hier erkennt man eigentlich den Winter nur daran, dass die Eisdielen zu sind.


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2019)

Selbst die Eisdielen haben bei uns noch geöffnet...


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Januar 2019)

Bin auch a
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 m Wasser. Mal schauen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Januar 2019)

Und erste Fisch.


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2019)

Petri...
Läuft immer weiter.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Januar 2019)

Von den letzten zwei Tagen


----------



## bombe20 (10. Januar 2019)

so sieht es bei meinen eltern im harz auch aus. mein alter herr bemüht die schneefräse. in halle, 60km luftlinie weiter östlich, ist auch kein winter. heute morgen hat es mal ein bisschen geschneit. der flieder bekommt schon kleine grüne knospen.


----------



## Mikesch (10. Januar 2019)

Ist doch keine Schneemenge, bei uns liegt das Dreifache, und es schneit immer noch.


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2019)

Das Wetter ist genauso unterschiedlich  wie die Angler unter sich...


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Januar 2019)

Es war kein langweiliger Angler Tag.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es war kein langweiliger Angler Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du Angelst wohl gerne mit no Aktion shad


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Januar 2019)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder am Wasser, nachdem ich über die Feiertage leider flach lag...
Lief echt gut!


----------



## Casso (10. Januar 2019)

Petri! Scheinbar schön kurz nacheinander.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (10. Januar 2019)

Casso schrieb:


> Petri! Scheinbar schön kurz nacheinander.


Danke... War ein Doppel-Run


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es war kein langweiliger Angler Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ziemliche Scharfzähne bei auch, die GuFis sehen aus wie mit nem Messer amputiert.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Januar 2019)

Habt ihr Piranhas drin?


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Januar 2019)

Die Schwänze reißen beim Biss ziemlich glatt ab. Heute war extrem, oft wollten die Zander nur lutschen am Schwanz.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. Januar 2019)

Hey 
Bei uns vor der Haustür hats auch nur 5 cm Schnee aber in den Bergen heute bis zu 1m Neuschnee und es kommt am Sonntag nochmal so viel drauf. 
Am Samstag gehts wieder los zum Eisangeln wird ziemlich ungemütlich bei ca 50 cm Neuschnee auf dem Eis. 
Gruess Marco


----------



## sprogoe (10. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> oft wollten die Zander nur lutschen am Schwanz.



Soll´s geben, aber bei Zander?


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Die Schwänze reißen beim Biss ziemlich glatt ab. Heute war extrem, oft wollten die Zander nur lutschen am Schwanz.



Glück gehabt das du kein Schwanz Lutscher raus geholt hast sonst musst du den am Ende noch anfassen


----------



## phirania (10. Januar 2019)

Solange es nur das Gummi ist....

Keine Gefahr....


----------



## daci7 (10. Januar 2019)

Ich war heut Morgen auch zwei Stündchen vor der Arbeit paddeln - zwei Fische durften mit aus der Kälte. 
(Zander knapp 55, Barsch irgendwas um die 30)
Vier weitere Zander schwimmen weiter.
War ganz OK - die letzten Tage wars härter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2019)

Petri allen die fleißig waren !!!

Neuer Spot und neues Glück ....

Nach zwei mal schneider dieses Jahr, hat es heute mal wieder richtig bock gemacht...
Konnte fünf Stück rauszaubern... Fünf Kontakte und alle verwertet, läuft ja nicht immer so...
Bisse waren alles nur leichte zupfer, eher nur so reingehangen und nicht reingewämst...
Alle im hellen erwischt, obwohl ich schon laaaaaange nicht im hellen geangelt habe...
Alle im ruhigeren Bereich erwischt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Januar 2019)

Petri mein Freund, petri! 

Bin schon auf Angelentzug. Wenn ich aus China wieder da bin wird erstmal exessiv gefischt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri mein Freund, petri!
> 
> Bin schon auf Angelentzug. Wenn ich aus China wieder da bin wird erstmal exessiv gefischt



Petri Dank...

Ist dir die Versandzeit zu lang, dass Du schon rüber fliegst und dir Gummis persönlich besorgst  ???
Viel Spaß da drüben in der fremden Welt...


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2019)

Dann lass aber die süßen Chinesinnen in Ruhe....


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Januar 2019)

Auuuuu. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Erste Zander. 55cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Januar 2019)

Hehehe
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 nexte Wurf... 62 cm.


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Heute war extrem, oft wollten die Zander nur lutschen am Schwanz.



Waren sicher nur Rogner.


----------



## phirania (11. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri.
Fette Beute.


----------



## daci7 (11. Januar 2019)

Sehr schöne Fische tomxxxtom! Petri! 
Ich hab heute eine neue Vertikalrute gekriegt und bin heiß wie Frittenfett die Morgen direkt vom Belly zu testen! 
Leider hab ich grade in einer verzweifelten Aktion (Bin wie ein bekloppter 5-6 verschiedene Stellen zum Senken angefahren und hab den halben Fluss gesiebt ...) keine Köderfischchen mehr gekriegt sodass ich mich dann mit KuKö begnügen muss, aber das soll doch wohl mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn das Morgen nichts wird!
Bericht folgt


----------



## Zander Jonny (11. Januar 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Fische tomxxxtom! Petri!
> Ich hab heute eine neue Vertikalrute gekriegt und bin heiß wie Frittenfett die Morgen direkt vom Belly zu testen!
> Leider hab ich grade in einer verzweifelten Aktion (Bin wie ein bekloppter 5-6 verschiedene Stellen zum Senken angefahren und hab den halben Fluss gesiebt ...) keine Köderfischchen mehr gekriegt sodass ich mich dann mit KuKö begnügen muss, aber das soll doch wohl mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn das Morgen nichts wird!
> Bericht folgt



Ich hatte das ganze letzte Jahr Probleme vernünftige köfis zu bekommen. Zander lief sehr gut, ich wollte mich dieses Jahr aber am Drachkovitch probieren, das muss ich dann auf dieses Jahr verschieben. Rotaugen und Bsrsche sind in großen Massen am Start ich muss sie bloß kriegen  die Jahre zuvor hatte ich beim senken teilweise 50 Stück in der Senke, letztes Jahr war wie verhext.


----------



## daci7 (11. Januar 2019)

Manchmal ist das einfach so. Ich muss ehrlich gesagt auch die Gewässer hier erstmal kennenlernen - immerhin angel ich hier erst seit knapp fünf Monaten.
Wenn man erstmal wieder "seine" Stellen gefunden hat wird das schon!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2019)

Fettes Petri Tom, weiter so !!!

Bei mir läuft Nachts z.Z. nicht so gut wie zuvor...Mal beobachten wie es sich weiter entwickelt...
Gestern im dunkeln habe ich auch noch probiert...

@daci7 :
Was für ein Gewässer beangelst Du denn jetzt wenn ich mal fragen darf ???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri Dank...
> 
> Ist dir die Versandzeit zu lang, dass Du schon rüber fliegst und dir Gummis persönlich besorgst  ???
> Viel Spaß da drüben in der fremden Welt...



Businnes my friend, business 

Aber fremde Welt trifft es wirklich. Einfach alles krank hier. Mal für 1,2 Wochen hin ist geil, aber Leben könnte ich hier nicht...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Dann lass aber die süßen Chinesinnen in Ruhe....



Für mich mit meinen 1,88 sind das alles Standgebläse hier.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Januar 2019)

Improvisation ist ALLES- einfach eine oben abgeflachte Mütze aufsetzen... Dann lässt sich dort wunderbar ein Glas Bier drauf abstellen.....


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Für mich mit meinen 1,88 sind das alles Standgebläse hier.



Hört sich doch wunderbar an.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Januar 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hört sich doch wunderbar an.


----------



## yukonjack (12. Januar 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Improvisation ist ALLES- einfach eine oben abgeflachte Mütze aufsetzen... Dann lässt sich dort wunderbar ein Glas Bier drauf abstellen.....


oder eine mit Buckel suchen....


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Januar 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> oder eine mit Buckel suchen....



Okay - es gibt auch Leute die nen ganzen Kasten drauf abstellen müssen.... sind nicht alle so genügsam


----------



## Spaßfischer (12. Januar 2019)

Leute, genug off topic! Nicht nur, dass es off topic ist, jetzt wird es langsam rassistisch und überhaupt nicht lustig...  Geht angeln und zeigt Fische!


----------



## Marcoallround (12. Januar 2019)

Hey 
Eisangeln lief heut nicht so gut, viel zu warm (-2 grad) und 50cm neuschnee mit 20 cm wasser darunter, war wirklich kein spass heute. Immerhin gabs 1 massigen Saibling und einen untermassigen. Zudem ne "razzia" etwa 10 fischereiaufseher waren da und wir wurden 2 mal kontrolliert.
Grüsse


----------



## fishhawk (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Zudem ne "razzia" etwa 10 fischereiaufseher waren da und wir wurden 2 mal kontrolliert.Grüsse



Ist zwar lästig, aber je nach Region und Gewässer manchmal notwendig.

Ist das in der Schweiz üblich?

An vielen deutschen Gewässer könnte man jahrelang auf nen einzigen Aufseher warten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Januar 2019)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Leute, genug off topic! Nicht nur, dass es off topic ist, jetzt wird es langsam rassistisch und überhaupt nicht lustig...  Geht angeln und zeigt Fische!



Nicht alles so ernst nehmen, macht das Leben leichter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Januar 2019)

Vor allem war ja voll rassistisch...
War nur ein Fakt


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Vor allem war ja voll rassistisch...
> War nur ein Fakt


In der Tat, unterlasse es besser in der Zukunft solche Witze wie den vom Chef hier zu posten, kann man nur Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Marcoallround (12. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein üblich auf keinen Fall das gibts dort oben vielleicht 1-2 mal jährlich und so viele Aufseher sind dort weil sonst die schwarzangler ein leichtes Spiel hätten, denn wir haben zb. Die ersten Aufseher schon 30 min vorher gesehen. Lästig fand ich es eigentlich nicht ausser halt das doppelte vorweisen und Fänge auspacken etc aber ja halb so schlimm.
In 3 Jahren intensiver Flussangelei wurde ich 2 mal von einem Vereins kollegen kontrolliert 1 mal davon als er wusste das ich da bin. Und 1 mal von einem anderen hernn an der Forelleneröffnung, also wirklich extremst selten. Und von der Polizei gibts bei uns sowieso keine Kontrollen die würden lediglich als unterstützung in schwierigen fällen kommen
Grüsse


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Januar 2019)

Ich wurde in insgesamt ca 8 Jahren Angelei nicht einmal kontrolliert. Hängt, denke ich, auch stark von Größe des Vereins und Gegend ab.


----------



## daci7 (12. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Tom, weiter so !!!
> 
> Bei mir läuft Nachts z.Z. nicht so gut wie zuvor...Mal beobachten wie es sich weiter entwickelt...
> Gestern im dunkeln habe ich auch noch probiert...
> ...


 Moinsen Drillsucht,

ich bin jetzt seit ein paar Monaten zurück am schönen Niederrhein.
Momentan befische ich verstärkt eine Kiesgrube mit Anbindung an den Rhein.
Heute war mal wieder richtig zäh ... und richtig fieses Wetter obendrein.
Ich war von 8 bis 14 Uhr im Wasser und hab knapp 15 Fische gefangen - größtenteils allerdings kleine Fritten.
Ein Pärchen vorzeigbare Barsche durften trotzdem mit und ein Zander um die 55 wurde auch erlöst. 
Der Fisch hatte noch ein altes Vorfach aus dem Schlund gucken und war schon ziemlich abgemagert.
Jedenfalls konnte ich meine neue Rute entjungfern und bin daher vollauf zufrieden! 
Und mal ehrlich - lieber mim A*sch im kalten Nass als auf der Couch vor der Glotze 

Bis die Tage,
David

PS: Die Fische standen richtig tief. Ich fische nicht tiefer als 12m, aber der Zander kam definitiv die Kante hochgeschossen und hat sich dann sofort meinen Gummi geschnnappt - die Augen sprechen Bände ...


----------



## hanzz (12. Januar 2019)

Petri David
Da machste einfach nix. 
Am Ebro hatten wir auf 8-9m gefischt, da hatten die Fische auch dicke Augen und wir große. 
Haben danach dann flacher gefischt. 
Um es zu vermeiden müsstest dir ne halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen um den Fisch hochzuholen.


----------



## Andal (12. Januar 2019)

Es ist ja auch kein Sakrileg, wenn man mal einen Fisch entnimmt. Der Frevel kommt erst dann, wenn man den Kragen ums Verrecken nicht voll bekommt. Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## daci7 (13. Januar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri David
> Da machste einfach nix.
> Am Ebro hatten wir auf 8-9m gefischt, da hatten die Fische auch dicke Augen und wir große.
> Haben danach dann flacher gefischt.
> Um es zu vermeiden müsstest dir ne halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen um den Fisch hochzuholen.





Andal schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch kein Sakrileg, wenn man mal einen Fisch entnimmt. Der Frevel kommt erst dann, wenn man den Kragen ums Verrecken nicht voll bekommt. Alles richtig gemacht!



Jo - die Anderen sahen ja auch gut aus, sonst wär ich noch flacher gepaddelt. Dann wäre das fischen allerdings richtig schwer geworden, der Futterfisch stand jedenfalls gestapelt auf 17m ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Moinsen Drillsucht,
> 
> ich bin jetzt seit ein paar Monaten zurück am schönen Niederrhein.
> Momentan befische ich verstärkt eine Kiesgrube mit Anbindung an den Rhein........................
> ...



Fettes Petri und danke für die Antwort...
Kiesgrube ??? Wahrscheinlich Vereinsgewässer... Ist bestimmt Megageil mit Bellyboot und Echo, habe ich noch nie gemacht...

Meine Sommer-und Herbstspots sind z.Z. richtig zäh geworden...
Habe zum Glück noch ein Winterspot, wo ich mich letztens für 2019 entschneidern konnte,
ruhigere Bereiche und Tiefe ist angesagt...
Wird ja immer schweriger bei der sinkenden Wassertemperatur und mit Hochwasser ist demnächst
auch richtig zu rechenen, wenn in Süden alles abtaut kriegen wir hier alles ab bei den Schneefall da...


----------



## hanzz (14. Januar 2019)

Ist schon überfällig. 
Kam die letzten Jahre bereits früher


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri und danke für die Antwort...
> Kiesgrube ??? Wahrscheinlich Vereinsgewässer... Ist bestimmt Megageil mit Bellyboot und Echo, habe ich noch nie gemacht...
> 
> Meine Sommer-und Herbstspots sind z.Z. richtig zäh geworden...
> ...



Ich hab mein Echo auch erst seit kurzem auf dem Belly - siehe Bastelthread ...
Das Gewässer ist eine Vereinsgewässer richtig. Für eine Kiesgrube ist der Pool sogar relativ strukturreich mit einigen schönen Kanten und Plateaus und bis zu 19m Tiefe (bei jetzigem Wasserstand).
Das ging im Oktober/Novermber und Anfang Dezember richtig steil. Da waren 15-20 Fische für vier Stunden Angeln keine Seltenheit und die Fische standen größtenteils noch bei +/- 10m. Momentan ist es wieder schwieriger geworden, aber ein paar Schuppenträger gibt es eigentlich immer.
Was mich besonders freut ist, dass immer wieder richtig schöne Barsche dabei sind.
Allein in diesem Jahr (!) hab ich schon 3 Fische ü40 gehabt - das hatte ich in Berlin normalerweise in einer Saison. Wenns gut lief.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Januar 2019)

Heute wieder NOK. Im Zeichen des Orion.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Januar 2019)

55 und 52 cm.


----------



## spike999 (14. Januar 2019)

der himmelsjäger ist mit dir ...super mit welcher konstanz du fängst,ich würd dir mal n richtig dicken gönnen ...


----------



## zokker (15. Januar 2019)

Hehe Tom. Super Fotos, super Fische. Fettes Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Januar 2019)

3. Wurf entschneidert. War echt kräftig für die Größe. Wunderbar vorne gehakt für einen schonenden Release. Putzmunter gewesen das Kerlchen


----------



## phirania (17. Januar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri..
Schon wieder zurück aus dem Ping Pong Land und sofort wieder angeln


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri..
> Schon wieder zurück aus dem Ping Pong Land und sofort wieder angeln



Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Übergepäck an tackle er jetzt einfischen muss.


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. Januar 2019)

NOK. Nach fast 3 Stunden mit viel Schnee und ohne Biss an der letzte Laterne...





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rrrrruums. 62cm.


----------



## daci7 (17. Januar 2019)

Petri!
Ich war heut Morgen mal kurz vor der Arbeit auf dem Wasser. Kein einziger Zander - der Fisch stand auch viel zu tief bei dem gestiegenen Pegel.
Dafür hab ich im Flachen ein paar schöne Barsche gekriegt 
Größter war knapp ü40.





Ein schöner Morgen 




Jedenfalls bis dann gegen halb 10 der Himmel auf uns stürzte ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Januar 2019)

Verdammt, zugefroren... - 3,5. Gibt nur eine, ca 30m2 freie Stelle. Paar Würfe machen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Januar 2019)

Fazit: Leider umsonst rausgegangen. Keine Chance mit geflochtener Schnur, friert nach 3 Würfen ein. Das ist wirklich ein großer Nachteil. Jetzt wünsche ich mir monofile.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Fazit: Leider umsonst rausgegangen. Keine Chance mit geflochtener Schnur, friert nach 3 Würfen ein. Das ist wirklich ein großer Nachteil. Jetzt wünsche ich mir monofile.



Da sagste was, ist mir auch schon mal passiert .....
Werde morgen auch mal los, da bleibt nur die MIttagszeit für 2-3 Stündchen wenn die Sonne scheint im Fließgewässer...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Januar 2019)

Ja da hab ich Trottel heut morgen einfach nicht dran gedacht, dabei war es ja abzusehen  Schade, hatte so viel Lust


----------



## phirania (19. Januar 2019)

Tja der Winter gibt wohl noch mal richtig Gas....


----------



## ulli1958m (19. Januar 2019)

Das Sofa hat verloren .. 2 Stunden am DEK .  Ein Biss . aber den kleinen Satzkarpfen von ca 35cm kurz vorm Kescher verloren..egal ich war wieder Angeln


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2019)

Noch nichtmals die 3. Rute drinnen schon kam die ne klische von der Sandbank.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Januar 2019)

Konnte eben einen untermaßigen Glückszander verhaften, sonst nicht einen Kontakt. Ca 2,5h, zu zweit


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Konnte eben einen untermaßigen Glückszander verhaften, sonst nicht einen Kontakt. Ca 2,5h, zu zweit




Komm an die Ostsee noch sind die kliesche da. Die meisten kleinen konnte ich auch zurück setzen. 

Mir is kalt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Januar 2019)

Jo ich komm mal eben rum


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2019)

Sehr geil! Ich brauch auch dringend wieder Salzwasser im Gesicht!


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Januar 2019)

Mir war kalt... bis jetzt.
Knallharte Biss und ein richtiger Kämpfer.
66 cm.


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2019)




----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Januar 2019)

Familienfoto  
Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Januar 2019)

Nochmal auf Köfi probieren. Eine Stelle, wo die Wasservögel geschwommen sind, ist frei. Leider ausgerechnet die, an der ich auf Kunstköder in diesem See noch nie ne Aktion hatte. Mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Januar 2019)

Fleißig, fleißig... Viel Petri...
Fahre jetzt auch bischen Zandern...


----------



## daci7 (20. Januar 2019)

Ich setz dieses Wochenende mal aus... dafür Greif ich dann nächste Woche wieder an


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2019)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich setz dieses Wochenende mal aus... dafür Greif ich dann nächste Woche wieder an


Ach der Herr setzt einfach mal aus??? Eine Rechtfertigung wäre dann aber mal fällig, oder wenigstens eine schriftliche Entschuldigung der Frau.


----------



## Papamopps (20. Januar 2019)

Gülser Brücke an der Mosel


----------



## Pokolyt (20. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 318951
> Anhang anzeigen 318952
> 
> 
> Gülser Brücke an der Mosel


Der Kleine wartet auf Fisch.


----------



## Papamopps (20. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Der Kleine wartet auf Fisch.



Ob ich einen fange...er selber ist reiner Pflanzenfresser


----------



## Pokolyt (20. Januar 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Ob ich einen fange...er selber ist reiner Pflanzenfresser


Dann ist ihm wohl nur langweilig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Januar 2019)

Bin wieder zurück...Drei ganz leichte kontakte, alle angefühlt wie ein Anstupser...
Ein konnte ich verwerten und landen...war etwa 55cm...
Letztens fünf Bisse und alle verwertet, heute mal anders...
Wasser war wie Kaffeebrühe, ist aber auf gedeckte Farbe eingestiegen...
Hatte wegen Hochwasser nicht die richtige Spotwahl, alle Buhnen Land unter...
Also die Biester wollen noch, geangelt von 13.00-17.00h und es war schön angenehm bei der Sonne...


----------



## Fishx (20. Januar 2019)

War heute auch unterwegs am Rhein.
Ich hab mal so eine Art DropShot mit totem Köderfisch probiert (Grundel), leider ohne Kontakt. Auch hier in Neuss ist noch recht viel Wasser...und nur wenige Spots für mich beangelbar. Gruß Fishx


----------



## daci7 (22. Januar 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ach der Herr setzt einfach mal aus??? Eine Rechtfertigung wäre dann aber mal fällig, oder wenigstens eine schriftliche Entschuldigung der Frau.


Du hast mir deiner unterschwelligen Kritik natürlich vollkommen recht. Heute hatte ich keine Ausrede... aber auch keine maßigen Fische. Zwei kleine Zander hab ich zurücksetzen müssen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Kalte Füße gab's umsonst dazu.


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2019)

War am Sonntag in der Kirche um zu beten für besseres Wetter,hat wohl nicht gewirkt....
So haben die Fische noch etwas Ruhe vor mir...


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> War am Sonntag in der Kirche um zu beten für besseres Wetter,hat wohl nicht gewirkt....


Na na...du sollst nicht lügen...steht irgendwo geschrieben. 
Ausserdem hilft das nur wenn die Kirchensteuer auch von Dir bezahlt worden sind


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2019)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Na na...du sollst nicht lügen...steht irgendwo geschrieben.
> Ausserdem hilft das nur wenn die Kirchensteuer auch von Dir bezahlt worden sind




Hab doch extra Schmiergeld bezahlt in den  Klingelbeutel,hat auch nichts genutzt....


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2019)

[QUOTE="phirania, post: 4886886, member: 134658"]War am Sonntag in der Kirche um zu beten für besseres Wetter,hat wohl nicht gewirkt....
So haben die Fische noch etwas Ruhe vor mir...[/QUOTE]
Seit wann gehst du Beten?


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Januar 2019)

La le lu. Nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu... 
-3°.
57cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Januar 2019)




----------



## u-see fischer (22. Januar 2019)

Einfach erstaunlich mit welcher Regelmäßigkeit Du deine Zander fängst. Dickes Petri.


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> La le lu. Nur der Mann im Mond schaut zu...
> -3°.
> 57cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 319099



Petri.
Endlich mal ein Vollmond Zander....


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> [QUOTE="phirania, post: 4886886, member: 134658"]War am Sonntag in der Kirche um zu beten für besseres Wetter,hat wohl nicht gewirkt....
> So haben die Fische noch etwas Ruhe vor mir...


Seit wann gehst du Beten?[/QUOTE]

Seit es wieder Messwein gibt.....


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Seit wann gehst du Beten?



Seit es wieder Messwein gibt.....[/QUOTE]
Dann muss ich da auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2019)

Den Fusel kann der Pfarrer allein saufen, Männer trinken Bier.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Januar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Den Fusel kann der Pfarrer allein saufen, Männer trinken Bier.


Kenne keinen Pfarrer, der schlechten Wein verwendet.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Den Fusel kann der Pfarrer allein saufen, Männer trinken Bier.


Und was trinkst du Siggi?


----------



## yukonjack (23. Januar 2019)

Bei uns in der Kirche haben die Gesangbücher Henkel.


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und was trinkst du Siggi?


Pils in kleinen Mengen (mit gelegentlichen Ausutschern), Whisky Cola und mal ´nen Kräuterschnaps; gesundes Zeugs halt.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Januar 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Pils in kleinen Mengen (mit gelegentlichen Ausutschern), Whisky Cola und mal ´nen Kräuterschnaps; gesundes Zeugs halt.


So wird man 100 Jahre alt und älter...


----------



## sprogoe (23. Januar 2019)

Kein Problem wenn man sich wie 99 fühlt; 1 Jahr schafft man doch locker.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Januar 2019)

Samstag wirds hier endlich mal wieder milder. 5 Grad und leichter Regen. Dann greif ich nochmal auf Hecht und Barsch an. Werde dann auch mal mit zwei Ruten um den Teich gehen und die Stellen jeweils auf Barsch und Hecht abfischen. Mache ich sonst nie weil ich nicht so viel rumschleppen will. Aber das könnte meine Fangchancen erhöhen  

Bin heiß wie Frittenfett


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Januar 2019)

Sofern kein Eis drauf is


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Januar 2019)

Ich werde auch auf Zander angreifen...
Vielleicht lässt sich einer rauszaubern....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sofern kein Eis drauf is



Bei 5 Grad plus denke ich nicht.


----------



## phirania (24. Januar 2019)

So schnell wird das Eis nicht weichen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Januar 2019)

Paar freie Stellen gibts aber.
Und wenigstens eisen dann nicht Schnur und Ringe andauern zu.

Sollte es nicht gehen gibts ja noch den Kanal und die Aue


----------



## JottU (24. Januar 2019)

Haha, ein Tag mal Plusgrade und gleich eisfrei. 
Naja, vielleicht habt ihr ja ne heiße Quelle oder Frostschutz im Teich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Januar 2019)

Ne, aber genug Wasservögel die für freie Stellen sorgen


----------



## Stulle (25. Januar 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Haha, ein Tag mal Plusgrade und gleich eisfrei.
> Naja, vielleicht habt ihr ja ne heiße Quelle oder Frostschutz im Teich.



Wir hatten ja auch nur ein paar Tage Frost


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Januar 2019)

Schaun wa mal


----------



## hanzz (26. Januar 2019)

Dann mal Petri Heil 
Ich muss gleich malochen


----------



## Stulle (26. Januar 2019)

Keine Stachelritter ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Januar 2019)

War ziemlich schnell weg von der Stelle weil ich mich Nachmittags mit Kevin hier ausm Forum am Kanal verabredet habe. War dann noch am kleinen Fluss auf Hecht. Nix. 
Auch Nachmittags zu zweit in 2,5h nicht einen Zupfer...


----------



## phirania (26. Januar 2019)

Schätze mal der Luftdruck macht den Stachelrittern zu schaffen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Januar 2019)

Denke ich auch. Extrem niedrig.
Fällt morgen sogar noch weiter...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)




----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Schick auf die Reise dein Gummi....
Und viel Glück.
Scheint ja trocken zu sein bei dir.
Hier ist es den gesamten Tag am meimeln....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)

Doch, hat zwischenzeitlich auch geregnet.

Aber wieder keinen Zupfer... Ich weiß nicht was los ist mit dem Fluss. Das ist derselbe  Fluss, wo ich immer regelmäßig Hechte fange, nur halt ein etwas anderer Abschnitt. Habe da bisher nie nen Zupfer gehabt... Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Angeldruck ist da gleich 0 und ich weiß das da Hechte drin sind. Aber nix, bisher jedesmal tote Hose.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Schön mal nen Köfi an der Pose unter der Brücke langtreiben lassen.?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)

Gibt kein unter der Brücke. Da ist direkt nen Wehr. Und dann geht der Fluss ne Eben tiefer in die andere Richtung ewig und drei Tage weiter. Das ist aber nicht mehr mein Verein.

Werde wohl aber auch diesem Verein beitreten und dann Fisch ich da auch mal. Zieht sich wirklich ewig der Fluss. War da mal langegangen zum gucken, sieht genial aus. Auch da seh ich nie jemanden angeln. Da muss doch Fisch drinne sitzen ohne Ende... Zumindest von Weißfischen wimmelt es in allen Flussteilen. Gerad dann sollten die Hechte doch richtig ordentlich abwachsen. Ich mein, die Poldergräben in Holland sind auch nicht größer ... 

Ich bleib am Ball, irgendwann muss es krachen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Januar 2019)

Sers,

also bei mir geht erst kurz vor und während der Dämmerung was. 
Aber auch hier ist das Beissfenster recht knapp so ca. 30 min.
Ansonsten kurbel ich mir auch nur nen Wolf.

Grussen Michael


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Schon mal mit Naturködern versucht.?
Hering und andere Meeresfische sind im Winter eigendlich immer der Bringer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)

Morgens oder abends?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Naturködern versucht.?
> Hering und andere Meeresfische sind im Winter eigendlich immer der Bringer.



Da sagste was. Wollte mir eigentlich schon vor 2 Wochen welche bestellen. Momentan blinker ich aber so gerne, weil ich damit in der Regel immer annehmbare Erfolge habe. Zumindest einer pro Tour geht fast immer.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Im Winter eigendlich kurz vor Dunkelheit und Mittags.
Kommt aber auch aufs Gewässe an


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da sagste was. Wollte mir eigentlich schon vor 2 Wochen welche bestellen. Momentan blinker ich aber so gerne, weil ich damit in der Regel immer annehmbare Erfolge habe. Zumindest einer pro Tour geht fast immer.


Petri,dann bist ja selten Schneider.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)

Das werd ich morgen nach Feierabend nochmal testen


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Da gibt es schnell und gute Köder:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...s/index.html&usg=AOvVaw05BjKWAbIEbk2tim1v9StU


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Da gibt es schnell und gute Köder:
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj6nsjNvo7gAhXLZ1AKHVRpCwwQFjAAegQIBxAB&url=http://www.koederfischversand.de/ueber-uns/index.html&usg=AOvVaw05BjKWAbIEbk2tim1v9StU




Die Seite hatte ich auch im Visier. Denke die 11-17cm Stinte sind gut. Die größeren sind mir doch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Morgens oder abends?



Konichi wa,

abends und langsam einleiern mit wenig Blei am Gufi. (5 und 7 Gramm und 12 bis 14 cm langen Gufis)
Die letzten zwei mal hatte ich auch jeweils "nur" ein Biss!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Fattony (29. Januar 2019)

Schauma moi..


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo Fattony,

wie siehts bei Dir mit Huchen aus? Ich hatte einen Bekannten (Österreicher), der fischte in der Gegend von Rossatz, in der Donau, und fing in der Saison so 2-3 Huchen, bei etwa 30 Besuchen, ist allerdings schon so rund 20 Jahre her.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fattony (29. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Fattony,
> 
> wie siehts bei Dir mit Huchen aus? Ich hatte einen Bekannten (Österreicher), der fischte in der Gegend von Rossatz, in der Donau, und fing in der Saison so 2-3 Huchen, bei etwa 30 Besuchen, ist allerdings schon so rund 20 Jahre her.
> 
> ...



Sehr durchwachsen im Jahr 2019!

Liegt vor allem am neuen Gewässer! Einen Huchen zu fangen wäre natürlich ein großer Traum! Musste nun nach ca 2 Stunden wegen Hagel abbrechen..

War jetzt mein 5ter Schneider im neuen Jahr. Die Donau ist halt auch ein schwieriges Gewässer vor allem im Winter. Nicht locker lassen ist angesagt. Morgen geht es noch einmal los. Evt mit der Feeder. Am Freirag dann nochmal mit Köfi. Ich hoffe, dass sich mit der Hartnäckigkeit auch irgendwann der Erfolg einstellt.

Die frische Luft tat auf alle Fälle gut!

Petri


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Januar 2019)

Hallo Fattony,

ist klar, dass das schwierig ist, mein Bekannter brauchte ja auch mindestens 10 Tage für einen Huchen. Er sagte immer, am besten ist es, wenn es im Winter nach einer Kälteperiode plötzlich einen Wärmeeinbruch gibt.
Ich bin dort in der Gegend schon seit über 30 Jahren unterwegs. Allerdings nicht in der Donau, sondern zum Fliegenfischen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Seite hatte ich auch im Visier. Denke die 11-17cm Stinte sind gut. Die größeren sind mir doch etwas zu teuer.



Hab mir meine Köfis direkt selbt abgholt..
10 Heringe 10 Stinte.
Nun muß ich nur noch ans Wasser kommen.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Hab mir meine Köfis direkt selbt abgholt..
> 10 Heringe 10 Stinte.
> Nun muß ich nur noch ans Wasser kommen.....



Jetzt aber ab ans Wasser, bald ist Schonzeit...


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2019)

Gut 2 Monate noch.
Brauch erst noch besseres Wetter für meine Gesundheit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Gut 2 Monate noch.
> Brauch erst noch besseres Wetter für meine Gesundheit.



Ich geh z.Z. auch nicht mehr regelmäßig, was ich brauch ist wärmeres Rheinwasser ...
Dir viel Gesundheit ...


----------



## Fattony (30. Januar 2019)

Und massivst abgeschneidert! Madenbündel am 10er Haken und der Feeder an der Donau.

100m weiter die Kollegen Plumpsangler mit Lagerfeuer und 5 Bier intus anscheinend Bisse.. Naja - man muss nicht alles glauben -.-

Das letzte Jahr rettet. 

Lg


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2019)

Bei uns Schneit es gerade heftig...


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Januar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Und massivst abgeschneidert! Madenbündel am 10er Haken und der Feeder an der Donau.
> 
> 100m weiter die Kollegen Plumpsangler mit Lagerfeuer und 5 Bier intus anscheinend Bisse.. Naja - man muss nicht alles glauben -.-
> 
> ...



Hast wohl ein Alko Test durchgeführt ?

Immer wieder diese besser Angler, einfach zum kübeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Januar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Bei uns Schneit es gerade heftig...



Dito, alles weiß


----------



## Fattony (30. Januar 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hast wohl ein Alko Test durchgeführt ?
> 
> Immer wieder diese besser Angler, einfach zum kübeln.



Leere Biere gesehen, verbotenes Feuer gesehen. Und als Antwort ob was beißt: sind nur hier zum Hopfenblütentee trinken.


----------



## phirania (31. Januar 2019)

Eigendlich sollte man jetzt noch mal Weihnachten nachfeiern...


----------



## Fattony (1. Februar 2019)

Endlich eine Lösung gegen kalte Füße gefunden..


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Februar 2019)

Snowboarding Sitting.


----------



## Fattony (2. Februar 2019)

Ich fahr dann nochmal in raus - und hol mir den 8. Schneider in Folge!

Quatsch - bin top motiviert. Gestern die ersten Bisse verzeichnen können und den ersten Drill gehabt. Leider ausgestiegen - heut ist es soweit!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

Grad hier am kleinen Fluss beim Blinkern ne fette 60er Brasse in der Rückenflosse gehakt. Sonst bisher nix. Aber krass da hier so Klodeckel drinne sind. Da muss ichs wohl hier mal auf Brasse versuchen im Sommer


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

Nach etlichen Metern Fluss nicht einen Zupfer. 
Versteh wer will


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Februar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nach etlichen Metern Fluss nicht einen Zupfer.
> Versteh wer will


 
Schneider Tage gehören dazu.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

Hab ja die Brasse gefangen


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2019)

Keinen Schnee mehr bei dir.?
Hier ist heute noch mal ordentlich was runtergefallen.


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2019)

Keinen Schnee mehr bei dir.?
Hier ist heute noch mal richtig was runtergekommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

Heut abend hats ordentlich geschneit bzw es schneit momentan auch noch.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Februar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab ja die Brasse gefangen



Die war gehakt, zählt nicht als gefangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Februar 2019)

Weiß ich doch^^


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Februar 2019)

Meine Hoffnung auf Zander und einen leichten Sonnenbrand.


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2019)

Na dann hol was rauß.
Petri


----------



## Fattony (3. Februar 2019)

2019 entschneidert!
Yessss!!


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Die teure Ausrüstung hat sich ja schon fast gelohnt, Fattony.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Februar 2019)

53 cm.


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Faszinierend, wie regelmäßig Du die Zander fangen kannst, echt toll!


----------



## Fattony (3. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die teure Ausrüstung hat sich ja schon fast gelohnt, Fattony.



Darf ich fragen was du mit dieser Aussage bezwecken willst? Schlechten Tag?


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Nur ein kleiner blöder Scherz, sorry.


----------



## Fattony (3. Februar 2019)

Passt schon! Zzt. ist bei mir der Wurm drinnen .. ich schiebs immer aufs Wetter bzw. das neue Revier..


----------



## phirania (3. Februar 2019)

Wetter ist immer Schuld....


----------



## Fattony (3. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Wetter ist immer Schuld....



Ich werde sicherlich nicht mein Anglerisches Können als Schuld angeben


----------



## Papamopps (3. Februar 2019)

Erstes Mal am Forellensee. 
Neue Rute WFT Lake n River 360m 3-16g auftreibende Grund Montage
Sowie WFT 1,95m 8-22g mit Spoons.

Sogar 51cm war dabei


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Februar 2019)

Und gleich auf Eis gelegt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Februar 2019)

Gerade vom Rhein zurück, voll abgeschneidert noch nicht mal ein Kontakt in drei Stunden...
Sonntags wollten die noch richtig...


----------



## Pati1407 (6. Februar 2019)

Schauen wa mal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Februar 2019)

Dann mal Petri !!!!!!!!


----------



## zokker (6. Februar 2019)

Von mir auch Petri Heil. Wie lange soll es denn gehen?


----------



## Pati1407 (6. Februar 2019)

Petri Dank 
Nur ne schnelle Nacht bis morgen. Gucken ob sich schon was machen lässt


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2019)

Pati1407 schrieb:


> Schauen wa mal



Wieder Ems.?
Dann mal Petri.


----------



## Pati1407 (6. Februar 2019)

Ja genau.
Denke am Fluss läuft's am ehesten


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2019)

War heute auch mal am See schauen wie es dort aussieht....


----------



## Pati1407 (6. Februar 2019)

Und? Nur Schauen, oder auch fischen?


----------



## phirania (6. Februar 2019)

Heute nur schauen am Wochenende mal zarghaft versuchen..


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

Sehen wir mal


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Sehen wir mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na denn mal Petri. 
Ich spüre fast die warmen Temperaturen 
Beneidenswert 
Hol was raus


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Sehen wir mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wozu braucht man bei taghellem Wetter einen Radltacho am Hirn?


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man bei taghellem Wetter einen Radltacho am Hirn?



um hinterher zeigen zu können welche Fische mir nur den Mors gezeigt haben aber scheinbar nichts von wobler/Spinner/Twister wissen wollten.


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2019)




----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri.
> Ich spüre fast die warmen Temperaturen
> Beneidenswert
> Hol was raus



35° im Schatten massig steigende Barsche und welse aber 0 Reaktion auf meine Köder. Nachher fahre ich an ein Fischteich


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2019)

Darf man Fragen, wo Du da bist?


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Darf man Fragen, wo Du da bist?




19-2 Trường Sa
19-2 Trường Sa, Phường 17, Bình Thạnh, Hồ Chí Minh, Vietnam
https://maps.app.goo.gl/Knj4s


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön. Dann wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Urlaub und vorallem einige exotische Fische.

Hab emal in Thailand an einem Fluss mit Pose und Teig gefische, direkt nach dem Auswurf ging das gezuppel am Köder los, außer massenweise Mückenstiche habe ich aber nicht bekommen. Vermute das es sich bei dem gezuppel um Labyrinthfische (Guramis) gehandelt hat, die sind auch die Hauptbeute der Thais bei Senken gewesen.


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

Da hab ich extra ne andere Kombo mitgebracht jetzt haben die hier umgebaut. 

Einen Snakehead hatte ich schon dran, allerdings nicht auf die super Maden die mir angedreht wurden sondern auf oktopus vom Nachbarn.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2019)

In Angelparks in Thailand war ich erfolgreich mit Hühnerdärme, konnte man direkt am Angelpark bzw. auf der anderen Straßenseite kaufen. Hauptbeute war da allerdings Haiwelse (Pangasius(. Lieferten einen schönen Drill am leichten Gerät,


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

Hier war massenweise snakehead eingesetz worden leider gab es nur "Maden" zu kaufen wovon ich auch die schlechtesten bekommen hab die Einheimischen hab auf alle möglichen Meeresfrüchte gefangen, komischerweise auf Grund. Ich hatte mit dem Stück Tintenfisch? das mir geschenkt wurde auch gleich einen Biss der leider wieder ausgestiegen ist. 

Hat sich einiges verändert dort in den 2 Jahren die ich nicht hier war.


----------



## phirania (8. Februar 2019)

Du Glücklicher...
Hol was rauß.


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Du Glücklicher...
> Hol was rauß.



Ich hab da abgebrochen mit anderer Ausrüstung und ködern von wo anders geht da bestimmt einiges ich mach nochmal die Kanäle unsicher und probiere einen anderen see


----------



## Stulle (8. Februar 2019)

Na endlich und gleich den Pb verbessert


----------



## phirania (9. Februar 2019)

Bei dem Mädel oder Fisch.?.......
Petri.


----------



## Stulle (9. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Bei dem Mädel oder Fisch.?.......
> Petri.



Ich bin mit ihr verheiratet

Nach näherer Betrachtung ist es wohl ein zwergwels gewesen die hatte ich noch nie. 

Neuer Teich neue Köder neues Glück?


----------



## Stulle (9. Februar 2019)

Ein Knüppel Harter Biss ich hab gerade noch so die Rute zufassen bekommen aber nicht fest gewesen


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Nach näherer Betrachtung ist es wohl ein *zwergwels* gewesen die hatte ich noch nie.
> Anhang anzeigen 319884



Neee, Stulle, auch wenn er klein ist aber ein Zwergwels ist das nicht.


----------



## Stulle (9. Februar 2019)

Ok stimmt ich was der Meinung die Flossen wären beim Wels zusammen gewachsen.


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2019)

Ob sie mich dort Angeln Lassen ?


----------



## phirania (11. Februar 2019)

Einfach mal fragen...
Sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ob sie mich dort Angeln Lassen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und hast du mal gefragt?


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Februar 2019)

Geiles Wetter. 51cm. Perfekte Biss.


----------



## phirania (11. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri..


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Februar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter. 51cm. Perfekte Biss.



Kannst du mal verraten, welchen Köder du da fischst?


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Februar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal verraten, welchen Köder du da fischst?


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, denn er hat ja schon mehrere Bilder mit dem kukö eingestellt


----------



## thanatos (11. Februar 2019)

schön wer so einen Urlaub hat ,aber ich sitze noch auf der Kippe motte ich mein Eisangelgerödel schon ein oder warte ich noch ein
Weilchen


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Februar 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal verraten, welchen Köder du da fischst?


 Heute war es Skeleton(Delalande) 11cm auf einen 6/0 Offset-Haken in Carolina-Rig.
https://delalande-peche.fr/de/leurres-souples/skeleton.html


----------



## phirania (11. Februar 2019)

Schönes Teil...


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Februar 2019)

@tomxxxtom Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2019)

Heute schwierige Bedingungen. Starke Wind von der Seite. 54cm.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

Petri läuft immer noch.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

So heute am See war nicht so viel los...


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Februar 2019)

Krasse Biss, direkt vor meinen Füßen. Nochmal 54cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2019)

Petri,wir haben leider Schonzeit.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> So heute am See war nicht so viel los...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warst du Angel Kalle oder hast du nur gekuckt wo der Frühling bleibt.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

Hab versucht den Frühling zu locken...


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Hab versucht den Frühling zu locken...


Ich hoffe bekleidet?


----------



## Kauli11 (12. Februar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Krasse Biss, direkt vor meinen Füßen. Nochmal 54cm.



Petri, im Dunkeln kommen sie zum Ufer.


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2019)

Klar doch,sonst kommt er nicht aus seinem Versteck..


----------



## zokker (13. Februar 2019)

Fettes Petri.


----------



## trawar (13. Februar 2019)

Gestern Hollands Diep vom Ufer, aus der dritte durfte dann wieder schwimmen alle 60 bis 62.











Und das hatten die im Magen. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 bis zu 10cm.


----------



## Papamopps (13. Februar 2019)




----------



## phirania (13. Februar 2019)

Dann hol was rauß..
Petri.


----------



## Tikey0815 (13. Februar 2019)

Kinners....ich bin sooo neidisch....und sitz im Büro


----------



## phirania (13. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kinners....ich bin sooo neidisch....und sitz im Büro



Hast doch bald Wochenende..
Dann passt das auch mit dem Angelwetter.


----------



## spike999 (15. Februar 2019)

Das tolle Wetter genießen und mal schauen was Rotauge und Co so machen...


----------



## spike999 (15. Februar 2019)

Läuft...


----------



## phirania (15. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2019)

Herrlich.


----------



## phirania (15. Februar 2019)

Super Wetter am Wochenend wird zum Großangriff geblasen.......


----------



## Kauli11 (15. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Super Wetter am Wochenend wird zum Großangriff geblasen.......



Blasen ist immer gut.


----------



## phirania (15. Februar 2019)

Aber nur blasen lassen... Aber sowasvon...


----------



## Papamopps (15. Februar 2019)

Soviel macht der Blickwinkel aus!! 

Ein und der SELBE Fisch


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2019)

Entschneidert!!! 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 4 Stunden angeln und nur 2 Bisse. 1 Fisch. 48cm. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Februar 2019)

Na denn mal Petri


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2019)

Schauen wir mal


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Februar 2019)

und womit rechnest Du ?


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Februar 2019)

Super Bilder Petri.


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und womit rechnest Du ?



Eigentlich wollte ich einen der unterteller großen bunten Barsche oder der 50cm+ welse aber ich glaube die sind so stark beangelt das sie jeden Trick schon kennen. Dem komm ich so nicht bei.


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2019)

Davon gibst allerdings genug.


----------



## Stulle (18. Februar 2019)

Deswegen wurde mir Kevlar so dringend empfohlen


----------



## Stulle (18. Februar 2019)

So einen.

https://goo.gl/images/xwpfTt


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Februar 2019)

Viel Bewegung auf dem Wasser.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zander ich komme.


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Februar 2019)

Nun es ist offiziell.
Erster Schneider Tag 2019 - Check. 
Hab nur einen Biss und 3sek. Drill.


----------



## phirania (18. Februar 2019)

War heute auch unterwegs    
Bei schönsten Wetter...


----------



## phirania (18. Februar 2019)

https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?attachments/wp_20190218_17_18_56_pro-jpg.320343/


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2019)

Endlich einen rausbekommen. Und auch noch einen der dickeren 

Aber ist diesmal ein anderer See


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2019)

Denn mal Petri


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2019)

Petri.
Machts du Urlaub,oder bist du ausgewandert.?


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri.
> Machts du Urlaub,oder bist du ausgewandert.?




Wenn ich wüsste wie ich hier gut Geld verdienen kann wäre ich das .

Meine Frau ist von hier und ich hatte haufenweise Überstunden und Urlaub abzubauen deswegen sind wir den kompletten Februar in Vietnam .

Mit den Fiechern hab ich schon länger ne Rechnung offen und jetzt endlich mit Einheimischen Tipps und (Gröstenteils) mitgebrachtem Gerät Erfolg gehabt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. Februar 2019)

Sind das nicht die Fische, die einem die xxx abbeissen können? Glaube so einen habe ich mal bei Flussmonster gesehen.


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2019)

D1985 schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Fische, die einem die xxx abbeissen können? Glaube so einen habe ich mal bei Flussmonster gesehen.



Die fressen laut Wiki Nüsse und Insekten aber der Mund ist ehr klein musst du wissen ob sie abbeißen können

Aber mit dem Gebiss möchte auch Finger Keine Bekanntschaft machen.


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2019)

Nussknacker halt....


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2019)

Diese Fische heißen "Pacu" und sind mit dem Piranhas verwand. Gehören (siehe Fettflosse) zu den Salmler.

Petri zum Exoten.


----------



## Stulle (19. Februar 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Diese Fische heißen "Pacu" und sind mit dem Piranhas verwand. Gehören (siehe Fettflosse) zu den Salmler.
> 
> Petri zum Exoten.



Danke könnte man hier auch gut einsetzen, Hammer Bisse. 

Also doch der paku hier gibt es einen Süß und einen Salzwasser Fisch mit dem selben Namen


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Danke könnte man hier auch gut einsetzen, Hammer Bisse.
> 
> Also doch der paku hier gibt es einen Süß und einen Salzwasser Fisch mit dem selben Namen



Schmecken die denn ?


----------



## fishhawk (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Schmecken die denn ?



Dürfte auf den persönlichen Geschmack und die Zubereitung ankommen.

Ein guter Koch kann aus vielem ein schmackhaftes Gericht zaubern.

Geht leider auch andersrum.


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Danke könnte man hier auch gut einsetzen, Hammer Bisse.



Dann aber bitte nur im Angelbadesee,dann hat jeder seinen Spass.....
Wenn an dem Tag mal nichts beisst gibbet jedenfalls was zu beobachten....


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte nur im Angelbadesee,dann hat jeder seinen Spass.....
> Wenn an dem Tag mal nichts beisst gibbet jedenfalls was zu beobachten....



Die fressen Nüsse im Sinne von Nüsse nicht im Sinne von Hoden


----------



## fishhawk (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo,



> Wenn an dem Tag mal nichts beisst gibbet jedenfalls was zu beobachten



Und wenn es doch beißt, vielleicht auch was zu hören, zumindest wenn es männliche Badegäste sind. Tschaikowsky lässt grüßen.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Schmecken die denn ?



Pacu's haben den Ruf besonders Schmackhaft zu sein.
Ist, wie bereits auch schon gesagt, Geschmackssache. Wir haben hier in Düsseldorf einige japanischen Geschäfte, wenn man dort Fisch für Sushi (Japaner lieben die fettigeren Teile vom Fisch) finden die meisten Deutschen den Geschmak ehr abstoßend.


----------



## fosiel (19. Februar 2019)

Kein Karies zu sehen ... gute Pflege der Beißerchen 
Petri ... ich schaff es nicht mal hier in Deutschland angeln zu gehen, ich beneide Euch!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Februar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schmackhafte Gerichte zaubern einen guten Koch? Meinst du das juristisch?


----------



## Stulle (20. Februar 2019)

fosiel schrieb:


> Kein Karies zu sehen ... gute Pflege der Beißerchen
> Petri ... ich schaff es nicht mal hier in Deutschland angeln zu gehen, ich beneide Euch!



Die zeit must du dir nehmen oder du kommst nie zum angeln war bei mir auch Jahrelang so jetzt geh ich einfach egal was Chef oder Familie will.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Februar 2019)

Marco, wir bekommen es bestimmt hin das du dieses Jahr mal wieder zu mir ans  Wasser kommst.


----------



## Stulle (21. Februar 2019)

Auf dem Weg zum Semestern stand sind wir auf Fischer Hütten gestoßen und uns wurde eine 4 Stunden Tour für 45 statt 220€ angeboten haben. 

Nun ja ich weiß jetzt warum.

Aber die Frau ist Happy über die schönen Bilder.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2019)

Ich nehme an im Korb ist das Tackle?


----------



## Stulle (21. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nehme an im Korb ist das Tackle?



"Seuftz"  ja das war es


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2019)

Gekentert..?


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> "Seuftz"  ja das war es


"Ultra Ultra Light"? "Hochmobile Ausrüstung"? "Back To basic"?

Oder, vermutlich, einfach scheisse.
Hättest du die Möglichkeit dir vor Ort (zumindest in größeren Städten) ne Kombo zu kaufen? Ich meine selbst der letzte Chinaschrott ist dagegen Gold Wert, aber sicher eine Erfahrung


----------



## Stulle (21. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> "Ultra Ultra Light"? "Hochmobile Ausrüstung"? "Back To basic"?
> 
> Oder, vermutlich, einfach scheisse.
> Hättest du die Möglichkeit dir vor Ort (zumindest in größeren Städten) ne Kombo zu kaufen? Ich meine selbst der letzte Chinaschrott ist dagegen Gold Wert, aber sicher eine Erfahrung



Ich hab ne rute mit war aber auf die nur per zufall gestoßen und der preiß hörte sich erst vernünftig an und ruten sollte ich ja an bord bekommen, naja verarscht worden.

Morgen abend probier ich Tintenfisch angeln aus, das soll besser sein.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Februar 2019)

58 Leo.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Februar 2019)

Tom, ich bin so neidisch auf dich. Wie schafftst du es nur so oft und erfolgreich ans Wasser? Petri zum tollen Fang


----------



## Stulle (22. Februar 2019)

Aus der squid fishing tour ist jetzt schon ne sunset und Dinner Tour geworden. Ich glaube nicht das ich auf dieser Insel noch mehr Geld lassen werde. Ich vermute das selbe Ende wie bei der Tauch und Angel Tour wo der angel part auch wegen "Wind" ausfiel.


----------



## phirania (22. Februar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 58 Leo.
> Anhang anzeigen 320422



Im Kanal.?
Petri...


----------



## Stulle (22. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Im Kanal.?
> Petri...



Bestimmt beim method Feedern


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Februar 2019)

???
Der wird sicher genau wie die Zander auf Gummi am Rig gebissen haben.

Petri nochmal  tolle Sache so ein Leo!


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Februar 2019)

Danke.
Eigentlich war ich grade beim testen auf welche Farbe beißen die Herringe am besten. 
Herring Rig mit Gladsax Snaps 25 gr. in blau-silber als Gewicht. 
Leo das war einfach Glückstreffer.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. Februar 2019)

Dann führen wir mal meine Schätzchen aus.


----------



## Stulle (24. Februar 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Dann führen wir mal meine Schätzchen aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 320537



Petri Heil 

Auf Forellen nehme ich an?


----------



## phirania (24. Februar 2019)

Alle unterwegs bei dem schönen Wetter nehme ich mal an...
Dann viel Erfolg allen.


----------



## Stulle (24. Februar 2019)

Mit 27° und kühlem Wind ist echt super das Wetter. 

Erster Snakehead und von den welsen endlich einen vorzeigbaren.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Hast du es Warm,bei uns ist es Arxxx kalt.


----------



## Stulle (24. Februar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Hast du es Warm,bei uns ist es Arxxx kalt.



Du solltest nicht vergessen ich komme in einer Woche zurück und bin dann an 30°+ gewöhnt


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht vergessen ich komme in einer Woche zurück und bin dann an 30°+ gewöhnt


Dann würde ich den Urlaub verlängern.


----------



## Stulle (24. Februar 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich den Urlaub verlängern.




Gute Idee, aber ich glaube 5 Wochen gehen nur wenn ich kündige.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber ich glaube 5 Wochen gehen nur wenn ich kündige.


Keine gute Idee.Keine Arbeit kein Urlaub.


----------



## Stulle (25. Februar 2019)

Die dicken hatte ich jetzt schon nun will ich mal einen von den Bunten. Ich hab sogar die Einheimischen 4+ hakenbündel dran.


----------



## Stulle (25. Februar 2019)

Selbst mit mini Haken nur abgeknabberte Köder


----------



## dawurzelsepp (25. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Petri Heil
> 
> Auf Forellen nehme ich an?



Ne ich war im Altwasser bei uns unterwegs, leider nur an Aitel gefangen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber ich glaube 5 Wochen gehen nur wenn ich kündige.


Sucht die vietnamesische Wirtschaft nicht händeringend Fachleute aus dem Westen? Nein? Lohnt sich das Sozialsystem? Auch nicht?
...
Wenn du wiederkommt haben wir hier Frühling ist doch auch schön aber bitte mehr Berichte (und Rezepte, du hattest mal welche gepostet, hochgradig spannend)


----------



## Stulle (25. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sucht die vietnamesische Wirtschaft nicht händeringend Fachleute aus dem Westen? Nein? Lohnt sich das Sozialsystem? Auch nicht?
> ...
> Wenn du wiederkommt haben wir hier Frühling ist doch auch schön aber bitte mehr Berichte (und Rezepte, du hattest mal welche gepostet, hochgradig spannend)



Fachleute werden schon gesucht aber ich bin halt weder Straßenbau Ingenieur noch native Englisch speaker. 

Und ich hätte dann ja auch nicht vor wieder abzuhauen, kurzum die wollen mich nicht.


----------



## Lorenz (26. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Sucht die vietnamesische Wirtschaft nicht händeringend Fachleute aus dem Westen? ...


Ich war diese Woche interessehalber ein paar Wohnungen in Saigon angucken. Wenn man für vietnamesische Verhältnisse gut verdient, dann kann man da sicher prima leben. Aber das Geld für z.B. Urlaub und Angeltouren ins Ausland, teures Tackle, Altersversorgung etc muss man ja auch irgendwie ansparen können, wenn man das will. Vieles ist in Vietnam günstig (-er), aber nicht alles.


----------



## Stulle (27. Februar 2019)

Manche Dinge wie Ausrüstung und Elektronik sind im Gegensatz sogar teurer als in D obwohl sie aus den Nachbarländern kommen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2019)

Moin in die Runde ...
Ich werde in ca. 30min an den Rhein fahren und mich etwas Sonnen bei den herlichen Wetter...
Mal schauen, vielleicht können mir der eine oder andere Zander den Tag versüßen ...

Allen die ans wasser schaffen, ein fettes Petri und viel Spaß ...


----------



## Fishx (27. Februar 2019)

Na dann Petri und genieße das schöne Wetter, ich war am Wochenende im Raum Neuss unterwegs, leider ohne Erfolg . Mit GuFi am Tag und Abends mit Wobbler
... ich würde auch gerne los, hänge aber im Büro fest...


----------



## phirania (27. Februar 2019)

Kanal ist auch nicht wirklich was los..
	

		
			
		

		
	







Nicht mal die Grundeln haben Bock..


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Februar 2019)

Mal sehen was die Dämmerung sagt


----------



## sprogoe (27. Februar 2019)

Im Kanal ist doch immer Leben und wenn´s die Kolibakterien sind.


----------



## phirania (27. Februar 2019)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die Dämmerung sagt



Auch unterwegs.?

Die ersten Grundeln sind auch schon da...


----------



## Tikey0815 (27. Februar 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Auch unterwegs.?
> 
> Die ersten Grundeln sind auch schon da...


Nee, meine Regierung hat andere Pläne für mich


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2019)

Bei mir gab es nur Sonnenschein, die Zettis wollten einfach heute nicht...
Letzte Woche haben die schon mal richtig gut gebissen aber nicht heute...


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2019)

Die Art stimmt schon aber die Größe lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Die Art stimmt schon aber die Größe lässt zu wünschen übrig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Häng den doch mal dran


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Häng den doch mal dran


Hab ich jetzt


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2019)

Ich hab gerade einen Unterwasser Zug drangehabt, mit leichtem Hecht Gerät nicht zu stoppen und hat dann zum Spurt angesetzt


----------



## Innos (28. Februar 2019)

Also eine U-Bahn  ne Ahnung was das gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2019)

Großer Snakehead


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2019)

Hat sich angefühlt wie ein guter Hecht am UL Geschirr. Nur hab ich mefo Geschirr.


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. Februar 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade einen Unterwasser Zug drangehabt, mit leichtem Hecht Gerät nicht zu stoppen und hat dann zum Spurt angesetzt



Auf dem Bild mit dem köfi, die sieht eher nach pilkrute aus ?


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild mit dem köfi, die sieht eher nach pilkrute aus ?



Ja nur hat er auf die leichte Spinne gebissen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. März 2019)

Auf der Suche nach einen guten Zander Hotspot.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. März 2019)

Sieht gut aus. 
58.


----------



## phirania (2. März 2019)

Petri dir.
Du bist aber auch täglich unterwegs....


----------



## zokker (2. März 2019)

Petri Tom. Zanderkönig


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. März 2019)

Also ich habe die Fotos ein wenig manipuliert.
Sind am Mittwoch entstanden. Das war mein letzter Zander vor  der Schonzeit. 
Im Wirklichkeit bin mit meine Kamera unterwegs.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. März 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.
> 58.
> Anhang anzeigen 320861



Du schwörst wohl jetzt auf die schwarzen Augen weil du sie jetzt sogar anmalst


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. März 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri dir.
> Du bist aber auch täglich unterwegs....


Danke, neeee so 2-3 mal die Woche. Nun jetzt folgen 3 Monate Zander Entzug . 

Die Augen?! Na ja. Beim aggressiven faulenzen  sind die Augen (meine meinung nach) egal. Wenn ich aber im Carolina Rig einen vorfach in ca. 50 cm lange verwende und der Köder langsam nach unten flattert, dann schadet nicht das "der Fisch" ein bisschen "fischige" aussieht.


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2019)

Und sie besetzten sie immer wieder.


----------



## fishhawk (10. März 2019)

Hallo,

sieht aber nicht wie ein vietnamesischer Fischteich aus??


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. März 2019)

Wenigstens einer hält die Fischer Fahne hoch


----------



## Matrix85 (10. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Und sie besetzten sie immer wieder.
> Anhang anzeigen 321161
> Anhang anzeigen 321162


Ist doch bei fast allen Vereinen so... Hauptsache den Tümpel vollkippen mit Fisch , das auch wirklich jeder was fängt.


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sieht aber nicht wie ein vietnamesischer Fischteich aus??



Ne leider nicht mehr der ist bei Hamburg, und das war ein graser nur ist der See gefühlt ohne irgendwelchen Bewuchs.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht mehr der ist bei Hamburg, und das war ein graser nur ist der See gefühlt ohne irgendwelchen Bewuchs.


Und Urlaub vorbei?Hast dich schon wieder an das Hamburger Wetter gewöhnt?


----------



## phirania (10. März 2019)

Wilkommen zurück Zum wetter in Deutschland.....


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Und Urlaub vorbei?Hast dich schon wieder an das Hamburger Wetter gewöhnt?



Ne ich friert als hätte ich zu wenig an.


----------



## Stulle (10. März 2019)

Ich und fiele andere blieben Schneider heute


----------



## Hering 58 (10. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht mehr der ist bei Hamburg, und das war ein graser nur ist der See gefühlt ohne irgendwelchen Bewuchs.


Welcher ist das und ist er gut?


----------



## Fattony (10. März 2019)

So - Morgen läutet der Wecker um 05:00 Uhr - ich hoffe ich schaffe es aufzustehen. Zanderjagd ist angesagt.

Edit: Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Zander und Wind gemacht? Eventuelle könnte es "bisschen" windig werden..


----------



## feederbrassen (10. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht mehr der ist bei Hamburg, und das war ein graser nur ist der See gefühlt ohne irgendwelchen Bewuchs.


Wenn er kalt genug bleibt fressen die eh kein Grünzeug


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Welcher ist das und ist er gut?



Vereins Teiche


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> So - Morgen läutet der Wecker um 05:00 Uhr - ich hoffe ich schaffe es aufzustehen. Zanderjagd ist angesagt.
> 
> Edit: Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Zander und Wind gemacht? Eventuelle könnte es "bisschen" windig werden..



Schwer zu werfen, schwer zu führen und entsprechend weniger gefangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> So - Morgen läutet der Wecker um 05:00 Uhr - ich hoffe ich schaffe es aufzustehen. Zanderjagd ist angesagt.
> 
> Edit: Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Zander und Wind gemacht? Eventuelle könnte es "bisschen" windig werden..



Und unterwegs, wie ist es gelaufen ???

Schwer mit der optimalen Köderkontrolle und auf die kommt es an, mir macht es da nicht wirklich Spaß...
Wenn die in Beißlaune sind macht der Wind nichts aus...Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass kein großer Angeldruck herscht in den letzten Angeltagen bei den Wetter
an bestimmten Spots die immer überlaufen sind ...
Ich meide eher solche umstände des Spaßfaktors her...


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Nix gebissen. Ich spür nix wegen Wind und Strömung. Faulenzen bringt sich in der Donau in Österreich wirklich nicht. Treibt alles weg. Evt. mit nem 50g Bleikopf ..

Puh.. Muss irgendwie Motivation tanken.


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Nix gebissen. Ich spür nix wegen Wind und Strömung. Faulenzen bringt sich in der Donau in Österreich wirklich nicht. Treibt alles weg. Evt. mit nem 50g Bleikopf ..
> 
> Puh.. Muss irgendwie Motivation tanken.



YouTube


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Schaue ich gerade - aber finde wirklich nicht 1 vernünftiges Video bzgl. Zander im schnellen Strom. Alle Videos in irgendwelchen beruhigten Gewässern


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2019)

Auch nicht wenn du Elbe oder Rhein mit eingibst?  

Ich hab’s vor fast 20 Jahren sein lassen in der Elbe zu Twistern. 

Vor allem weil der Wind so nervig war, aber an anderer stelle hatte ich gute Erfolge ein Ds System von der Buhne einfach durch die fängige Zone treiben zu Lassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Schaue ich gerade - aber finde wirklich nicht 1 vernünftiges Video bzgl. Zander im schnellen Strom. Alle Videos in irgendwelchen beruhigten Gewässern



No-Aktionköder wegen Auftrieb benutzen, ganz düne und glatte Schnur sowie das Gewicht erhöhen kommt der starken Strömung entgegen...
Köder zum einleiern benutzen...
Ansonsten strömungsarme Stellen aufsuchen...


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Hab hier genau 8km Hauptstrom - also mit Strömungsarm ist leider nicht.

Als Köder wird der Q-Paddler benutzt. Schnur ist eine 0.15mm geflochten. Bleigewicht zzt. 28g aber deutlich zu wenig. Soll ich wirklich noch weiter rauf mit dem Kopfgewicht?

Welcher Einleier-Köder bringt mich auf den Grund? Ein schwerer Effzett wäre wegen der Strömung auch irgendwo im Mittelwasser?


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. März 2019)

Heute im Programm "Findet Mefo".


----------



## alexpp (11. März 2019)

@Fattony 
Ist keine einzige Hafeneinfahrt oder ähnliches vorhanden, wo eine Strömungskante bzw. solche Übergänge vorhanden sind ?
Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit solch schweren Gewichten und würde sie besonders jetzt nicht einsetzen wollen, weil ich wenig Chancen auf Erfolg sehe.
Die genannten Punkte von @Drillsucht69 würden helfen, aber wie gesagt, so eine harte Strömung würde ich eher meiden.


----------



## spike999 (11. März 2019)

@Fattony
Eins meiner Hausgewässer ist der Peenestrom und wenn richtig Druck auf´n Wasser ist benutze ich Köpfe bis 45g oder ich verwende bei der Art starker Stömung gerne ne schwere Drop Shot Montage mit Bleien zwischen 40 und 60g


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Bin ja dieses Jahr das erste Mal dort:

https://www.d4d-portal.info

Stromkilometer: 2102.55 - 2108.60 ca.

Da ist nix - bis auf 4 Minibuhnen die einen Abstand von ca. 25m haben und wo ich Dauerhänger habe.

2103.9 sind die 4.

Wähle als Layer: 
D4D with Bing AerialWithLabels

aus.


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Dropshot wäre eig. auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich werde es wohl Morgen wieder probieren


----------



## Stulle (11. März 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Heute im Programm "Findet Mefo".
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321198
> Anhang anzeigen 321199



Sieht ja traumhaft aus! Magst du grob sagen wo das ist ?

Und mach nicht den Fehler ins Wasser zu rennen die stehen oft genau am Übergang.


----------



## Naish82 (11. März 2019)

Sieht mir nach der Steilküste am Eitz aus...


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. März 2019)

Stohl.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. März 2019)

So. Nach 999 Würfe ohne Kontakt bin müde. Ich fahre nach Hause.


----------



## hanzz (11. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Dropshot wäre eig. auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich werde es wohl Morgen wieder probieren


KickBack Rig mit schweren Bleien sollte auch gehen. Da kannst gut hoch gehen mit dem Bleigewicht.


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Das hört sich doch mal vernünftig an. Ich probiere das wohl Morgen gleich einmal aus.  

Danke!


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2019)

Leicht offtopick aber ich gerade an der Nordsee hier wird an alles gedacht.


----------



## Ukel (18. März 2019)

Wenn die Fische mal wieder nicht wollen....


----------



## phirania (18. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321445
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da bei Orion gibt es auch Gummi,aber ich glaube keine Fische....


----------



## Hering 58 (18. März 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ja da bei Orion gibt es auch Gummi,aber ich glaube keine Fische....


Kann man damit keine Fische fangen?


----------



## phirania (18. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kann man damit keine Fische fangen?



Kommt auf die Füllung an....


----------



## Hering 58 (18. März 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Füllung an....


Damit geht es ab wie Schmitts Katze


----------



## Stulle (18. März 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kann man damit keine Fische fangen?




Googelt mal Dildo als Köder.


----------



## hanzz (18. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Googelt mal Dildo als Köder.


Manche Menschen fallen auch auf alles rein.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Googelt mal Dildo als Köder.


Was es nicht alles gibt.
https://www.facebook.com/AngelWeltB...un-lektion-1-der-dildo-köder/457606811101598/


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. März 2019)

"Findet Mefo" Teil 2.


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2019)

Petri Heil, Beneidenswert


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. März 2019)

Leider kein Fisch aber ich durfte 3 missglückte Attacken beobachten. Aufregend und gleichzeitig frustrierend eine Bugwelle hinter den Köder zu sehen und kein Kontakt zu spüren, und natürlich GoPro ist zu Hause geblieben.
Ich komme wieder...


----------



## Stulle (20. März 2019)

Nach der Arbeit kurz auf Forellen antesten den ersten Biss hab ich gleich zu früh angeschlagen


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Nach der Arbeit kurz auf Forellen antesten den ersten Biss hab ich gleich zu früh angeschlagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus.Ist es ein Forellenteich?


----------



## Stulle (20. März 2019)

Verein betrieben 2 Trutten/ Woche

Karpfen Schleien und ein Paar Weißfische sind auch Drinnen


----------



## Stulle (20. März 2019)

Eine konnte ich verhaften, ich war schon am einpacken. 

Auf dem Rückweg musste ich einen ganzen Haufen Kröten verjagen.


----------



## phirania (21. März 2019)

Ja die geben zurzeit richtig Gas die Männchen....


----------



## Mikesch (21. März 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ja die geben zurzeit richtig Gas die Männchen....


Wo hat denn das Weibchen, das das Männchen trägt, das Gaspedal?


----------



## sprogoe (21. März 2019)

Wie jedes Männchen halt... zwischen den Beinen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. März 2019)

Jeeeaaah. Knallharte Biss!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 60cm.


----------



## alexpp (23. März 2019)

@tomxxxtom
Also heute mind. 1000 Würfe gemacht ? Weil die Meerforelle ist ja ein Fisch der tausend Würfe und das letzte Mal hatte es mit 999 nicht gereicht


----------



## Semmelmehl (23. März 2019)

9 Pfund


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2019)

Heute Mal den ersten ernsthaften Versuch auf Aal bei uns im Kanal. Kurzen Bericht findet ihr bei den Raubfischen unter Aale 2019


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2019)

Die Saison eröffnet. Das Wasser ist Arschkalt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. März 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321740
> 
> Die Saison eröffnet. Das Wasser ist Arschkalt.



Entweder bist du zu schwer oder dein Boot ist zu klein, wenn du das Wasser spüren kannst.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. März 2019)

Beides stimmt. Ich bin zu schwer und das Boot müsst mindestens einen Meter länger und 50cm breiter sein. Beim reinschieben ist mir Wasser in den Stiefel gelaufen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. März 2019)

Mini Mefo.


----------



## thanatos (28. März 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 321740
> 
> Die Saison eröffnet. Das Wasser ist Arschkalt.


entweder Du bist ne Trödelliese weil die anderen schon auf dem See sind oder Du bist der angelverückteste Wusterwitzer


----------



## Stulle (28. März 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> entweder Du bist ne Trödelliese weil die anderen schon auf dem See sind oder Du bist der angelverückteste Wusterwitzer



Wer das kraut nicht ordentlich abangelt hat auch keine Mefo verdient.


----------



## Riesenangler (28. März 2019)

Bin dieses Jahr der Erste vom Verein, der sein Boot rein gebracht hat.


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2019)

Schauen wir mal


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2019)

Noch ist es ausbaufähig


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. März 2019)

Piranha Forelle


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2019)

Frequenz ist gut größe lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2019)

War heute auch los.
Gab ein paar Rotaugen...


----------



## sprogoe (29. März 2019)

Besser wie ein paar blaue Augen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. März 2019)

Fang des Tages. Tobi auf Tobi


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2019)

Ja Petri


----------



## Stulle (30. März 2019)

Heute war echt gut ich hoffe ihr wart alle angeln!


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2019)

leider nicht ,heut war endlich wieder mal Wetter um den Kahnboden abzuschleifen und neu gegen Algenbewuchs einzusprühen.
Hilft auch gegen Dreikantmuscheln die es nun auch bei uns gibt.
aber morgen geht es dann los .


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. April 2019)

Was für ein gelungener Saisonstart.
Erster Saisontag, erster Sonnenstrahl, erster Wurf, erste Kurbelumdrehung...




Erster Hecht.

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri und straffe Leinen.


----------



## zokker (1. April 2019)

Petri
Hoffentlich bleibt es nicht so ... dann wird es ja langweilig


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. April 2019)

Petri...
Hatte ich auch schon öfter mit den ersten Wurf, allerdings nicht mit der ersten Kurbelumdrehung ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. April 2019)

Ich habe so eben den Angeltag für beendet erklärt.... Es gab bei meinem Schwager nur noch einen 60er Hecht zu verzeichnen, ansonsten absolute Ruhe.
Aber mal abwarten was das Jahr so bringt.


----------



## sprogoe (1. April 2019)

Vielleicht noch ´nen ü 60 Schwager?


----------



## Bayer321 (3. April 2019)

Medium 64680 anzeigen.... Bald darf ich wieder.....mich hält nichts mehr zu Hause, gucken erlaubt....fischen erst ab 15.4. bild aus dem letzten Jahr,das aktuelle wollt er gar nicht... Hochladen ist hier....echt kompliziert oder ich checks einfach nicht- jetzt ist da nur ein halbes das ganze wollt nicht komplett uploaden....
Ihr habts gut, will auch los!... bisher ist mir nur die polbrille erlaubt, weniger tackle ist manchmal zwar nicht schlecht aber man kann's auch Übertreiben....also bleibt manchen nur Standplätze suchen


----------



## phirania (3. April 2019)

Ist doch ein schönes Gewässer,da kann man sich auch ohne angeln aufhalten.


----------



## thanatos (5. April 2019)

das Wetter war heut schwul ,wenn mir zu warm war schien die Sonne - wenn sie weg war war´s zu kuhl .
trotzdem ein schöner Angeltag für die Schwingspitze etwas zu windig aber mit dem Winkelpicker ging´s ganz gut
ab Bleie,Plötzen ,Güstern und Ükels haben auf Made ganz gut gebissen - Mais war wohl heute nicht so gefragt .


----------



## Stulle (5. April 2019)

Heute gabs Rabatte und ich konnte mich nicht zurückhalten. Gab gleich die erste Spoon Forelle.


----------



## Stulle (5. April 2019)

2 sind es noch geworden aber die gab es auf Made.


----------



## phirania (6. April 2019)

Na denn Petri.
Hol noch was rauß...


----------



## zokker (6. April 2019)

Erster Ansitz dieses Jahr. In den Torfgräben hat das Wasser 13,5°C. Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## hanzz (6. April 2019)

Viel Erfolg zokker


----------



## Zmann (6. April 2019)

Maximale Erfolge!


----------



## zokker (6. April 2019)

Danke. 

Alles voll Weißfisch hier. 
Stippe mir noch ein paar Köfis. Hab welche mit, aber die hier sind  ideal. 

Hab schon mit Taui probiert ... Angel rein ... geht das gezuppel los.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. April 2019)

Zocker, du hast mich das letzte Jahr so prächtig unterhalten, mit deinen Beiträgen. Deswegen gönne ich genau dir jeden Tag deinen Traumfisch. Hol was raus und lass uns dran teil haben.
Danke für deine Berichte hier.
Und wer weiss, wer weiss, vllt. sieht man sich ja mal am Wasser


----------



## zokker (6. April 2019)

Danke dir Robert, schön das es gefällt.
Ich hab jetzt alle Angeln mit Fisch. Mit Wurm geht gar nicht, nach spätestens 1min ist der Wurm ab oder es hängt eine Pliete dran.
Die großen Plötze laichen. Hab zuerst beim Stippen eine mit Laichausschlag gehabt. Plätschert ordentlich im Schif. Hab 2 Angel direkt davor zu liegen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. April 2019)

Hol was raus. Ich drück die daumen


----------



## bombe20 (6. April 2019)

petri zokker! ich wünsche dir und allen anderen auch eine erfolgreiche saison. wenn es mein arbeitspensum zulässt, starte ich nächste woche.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke dir Robert, schön das es gefällt.
> Ich hab jetzt alle Angeln mit Fisch. Mit Wurm geht gar nicht, nach spätestens 1min ist der Wurm ab oder es hängt eine Pliete dran.
> Die großen Plötze laichen. Hab zuerst beim Stippen eine mit Laichausschlag gehabt. Plätschert ordentlich im Schif. Hab 2 Angel direkt davor zu liegen.



Das hört sich ja erstmal garnicht so schlecht an, wenn du jetzt noch ein raus holst passt alles.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2019)

Endlich wieder Zokker. Ich habe mich gerade auf die Liege gelegt. Ging scheiße los heute. Blöder nicht aufhörender Ostwind genau in die Fresse. Und Bisse gab es kaum. Erst gegen halb elf kamen die ersten Aktivitäten. Nachdem ich die ersten drei Aale alle bei der Landung durch ausschlitzen verloren habe, konnte ich dann ein nettes Dreierpack innerhalb von 10 Minuten fangen. Jetzt ist seit ner Stunde Tod. Mal schauen ob noch was durch piept. Eimerbilder siehe Aalfänge 2019


----------



## zokker (7. April 2019)

Geil Eimerbilder ... hab sie mir schon angesehen.

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht, mußte ja noch ein Stückchen fahren. Entweder sind keine Aale da oder die schlabbern nur den Laich von den Plötzen. Schön neblig und kalt, Sicht zeitweise unter 5 Meter.


----------



## Hechtler11 (8. April 2019)

So. Die Aale können kommen. 

Irgendetwas nuckelt auch schon rum. Gehen Grundeln auch auf Köderfischfetzen?


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2019)

Hechtler11 schrieb:


> So. Die Aale können kommen.
> 
> Irgendetwas nuckelt auch schon rum. Gehen Grundeln auch auf Köderfischfetzen?



Selbst auf halbe grundel


----------



## Hechtler11 (8. April 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Selbst auf halbe grundel


Gibt es ja nicht. Solche Drecksplagen. 

Noch mehr ärgere ich mich allerdings über den Fisch, den ich im Drill verloren habe. Posenmontage hatte ich eine Stunde ungefähr 10 Meter vorm Ufer plaziert, worauf nichts (außer Grundelbisse) passierte. Also legte ich die Montage flacher kurz vors Ufer. Die Rute war noch nicht im Rutenhalter, da war die Pose schon auf Tauchstation. Muss direkt vors Maul geworfen haben. 

Hab nach 30 Sekunden angeschlagen und sofort heftigen Widerstand gespürt. Der Fisch zog volle Pulle in die harte Strömung über eine kleine Landzunge, die wohl voll mit Steinen ist. Könnt euch denken, was passiert ist.

Hätte kotzen können!


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

Genau zur beißzeit angekommen hatte mich gerade hingesetzt


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

Kontrollöre sind gekommen die 3 Jugendlichen hatten einmal keine fangstatistk und 2 mal garkeine Papiere aber 4 Forellen. Und ein anderer muss auch einpacken.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. April 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Genau zur beißzeit angekommen hatte mich gerade hingesetzt
> Anhang anzeigen 322437
> Anhang anzeigen 322438


Sehr schöner Angel see.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Angel see.



Alte fischzucht mit viel Liebe gepflegt und kräftig besetzt. Eine der 2 Perlen dieses Vereins.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

Abgesehen davon aber nichts besonderes.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. April 2019)

Schwimmbecken mit Fisch 

Petri.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Schwimmbecken mit Fisch
> 
> Petri.



Räucherforellen fallen halt nicht vom Himmel.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

Aber ich finde die richtige Tiefe nicht alle anderen haben ihre 2 Fische viel schneller bekommen.


----------



## Stulle (11. April 2019)

Die 2. Ist beim Einparken gekommen ich überlege wo meine Pose wol hingetrieben sein könnte da schießt sie leuchtend 30cm vor meinen Füßen vorbei


----------



## phirania (11. April 2019)

Na denn mal Petri.
Dann ist der Räucherofen ja bald voll...
Ich muß dieses Jahr auch noch mal in den Puff.


----------



## bombe20 (12. April 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Ich muß dieses Jahr auch noch mal in den Puff.


ich geh ins kaufland und werde eine hälfte von rippies moorforellen zu räucherlachs machen.


----------



## phirania (12. April 2019)

Och ne,selber fangen macht mehr Spass.
Stell dir mal vor du stehts mit der Angelrute vor der Kühltruhe und fängst deinen Räucherfisch....


----------



## Hering 58 (12. April 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri.
> Dann ist der Räucherofen ja bald voll...
> Ich muß dieses Jahr auch noch mal in den Puff.


Bist du nicht ein bisschen zu alt für den Puff?


----------



## phirania (12. April 2019)

Kann man dafür zu alt sein.....


----------



## sprogoe (12. April 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Kann man dafür zu alt sein.....



Nee, das nicht, wird aber ziemlich teuer, wenn so´n alter Sack endlich fertig wird,
kann er anschließend neue Klamotten kaufen, die alten wurden zwischenzeitlich unmodern.


----------



## Stulle (13. April 2019)

Lief gut heute!


----------



## wusel345 (13. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Bist du nicht ein bisschen zu alt für den Puff?




Ne warum? K.-H. legt sich hin, die Dame auf ihm und dann warten beide auf ein Erdbeben.


----------



## sprogoe (13. April 2019)

So ´ne faule Dame habe ich da noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. April 2019)

Die beiden werden eher eingeschneit, erfroren und als Denkmal da sein bevor das Erbeben kommt.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. April 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Lief gut heute!
> Anhang anzeigen 322492
> Anhang anzeigen 322491
> Anhang anzeigen 322490


Petri Stulle  Wo warst du denn?Hast du ein eigenes Boot?


----------



## Hering 58 (13. April 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> So ´ne faule Dame habe ich da noch nie erlebt.


Da hast du aber Glück gehabt Siggi.


----------



## Zander Jonny (13. April 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Nee, das nicht, wird aber ziemlich teuer, wenn so´n alter Sack endlich fertig wird,
> kann er anschließend neue Klamotten kaufen, die alten wurden zwischenzeitlich unmodern.



Wer braucht denn Klamotten!?


----------



## Stulle (13. April 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri Stulle  Wo warst du denn?Hast du ein eigenes Boot?



Ne leider nicht. Das war ein Vereinsausflug an die Warnow. Der örtliche angelverein verdienen sich etwas indem er Heringstouren anbietet.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. April 2019)

Gerade Rute.






Krumme Rute.





Leider zu kurz.





Viele, viiiiele Angler sind unterwegs.


----------



## phirania (14. April 2019)

Na denn mal Petri...


----------



## Orothred (17. April 2019)

Verlängertes Osterwochenende nutzen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. April 2019)

3ter Aalansitz dieses Jahr. Bisher war nix außer einiger Fehlbisse und einen verlorenen Aal kurz vorm Kescher.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. April 2019)

Das wert noch Vincent


----------



## phirania (19. April 2019)

Feierabend für heute.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. April 2019)

Bei mir bisher nix. Ab und an geht mal der Pieper, aber Aale scheinen das nicht zu sein ..


----------



## fosiel (19. April 2019)

Moin ich war diese Woche zum Kurzurlaub südlich von Berlin mit dem Hausboot unterwegs und hatte die Möglichkeit in die Dämmerung mit zwei Grundruten und Tauwurm den Fischen nachzustellen. Zielfisch war natürlich der Aal der auch an zwei Abenden sich überlisten ließ (3Stk 55, 60 und 72cm). Ansonsten gab es die reichlich vertretenden Plötzen, Brassen und Güstern. Ich fand es super endlich mal wieder zu Angeln , leider komme ich viel zu selten dazu.

Gruß und Petri an alle am Wasser
fosiel


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2019)

Die können sich aber auch sehen lassen


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 3ter Aalansitz dieses Jahr. Bisher war nix außer einiger Fehlbisse und einen verlorenen Aal kurz vorm Kescher.



Wird noch, probiere mal kleinere Köder/Haken mit Maden/Rotwurm.


----------



## phirania (20. April 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bei mir bisher nix. Ab und an geht mal der Pieper, aber Aale scheinen das nicht zu sein ..



Nicht aufgeben,dann klappt das auch mit den Schleichern....


----------



## Zander Jonny (20. April 2019)

fosiel schrieb:


> Moin ich war diese Woche zum Kurzurlaub südlich von Berlin mit dem Hausboot unterwegs und hatte die Möglichkeit in die Dämmerung mit zwei Grundruten und Tauwurm den Fischen nachzustellen. Zielfisch war natürlich der Aal der auch an zwei Abenden sich überlisten ließ (3Stk 55, 60 und 72cm). Ansonsten gab es die reichlich vertretenden Plötzen, Brassen und Güstern. Ich fand es super endlich mal wieder zu Angeln , leider komme ich viel zu selten dazu.
> 
> Gruß und Petri an alle am Wasser
> fosiel
> ...


 
Petri 

Aber nächstes mal den Aal gerade an den Zollstock legen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. April 2019)

Glückwunsch Marko.
Die hast du dir verdient.


----------



## fosiel (20. April 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Marko.
> Die hast du dir verdient.


Danke 



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Aber nächstes mal den Aal gerade an den Zollstock legen


Ich hab lange auf den Schönen eingeredet seine wahre Größe zu zeigen aber er zierte sich wie ein Mädchen 
700gr im ausgenommenen Zustand ... mein PB


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. April 2019)

Ich werde wohl heute abend das erste mal in diesem Jahr, den weg zum aalangeln finden.
Das wird ein Spaß. Nicht vor 21 uhr am wasser. Keine Ruten vorbereitet und aalkoffer ist auch nicht gepackt


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. April 2019)

Ein bisschen Fliegenfischen.


----------



## Stulle (20. April 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Fliegenfischen.
> Anhang anzeigen 322906
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322907



Schickes Flüsschen.


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2019)

VirgesVorg schon nen Fehlbiss gehabt bzw. den Biss verpennt, heute dann einen gelandet.
Allerdings ist auf Friedfisch tot, haben jetzt seit Freitag mit 3 Mann Grade Mal ne Brasse und zwei Döbel. Das ist echt mager


----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Petri Trollwut.
Ich probiere es mal auf Aal. 
Hoffentlich toleriert mich der Biber. Schwimmt schon ganz aufgeregt in 20-30m entfernung 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 auf und ab. Bis jetzt Köfis gestippt.


----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Sind sogar zwei. Einer hat schon Lärm gemacht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. April 2019)

Sieht gut aus zokker...
Jetzt müssen die nur noch beißen, zieh mal welche...
Auf jeden fall Fettes Petri ...

@Trollwut:
Dir natürlich auch voll Fett Petri !!!


----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Danke Thomas.
Du bist gut ... Gleich Mehrzahl

Haha das erste Eimerbild. Auf Taui ...


----------



## Papamopps (21. April 2019)




----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Oh Bild vergessen. Bin voll Happy.


----------



## zokker (21. April 2019)

Auf Fisch. Ist mir aber zu klein.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. April 2019)

Ich glaub es geht schon wieder los.

Endlich wieder Eimerbilder von Zokker.
Petri zum schlängler

Ich war von 19 bis 23 uhr an einem Waldsee.

Nix, Null, Nüscht, niente

Jetzt bin ich nochmal mit einen Bier auf dem Steg, mal schauen ob hier der ein oder andere Fisch beissen will


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh Bild vergessen. Bin voll Happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha ist ja Super, jawohl  !!!
Das glaube ich, dass Du happy bist !!! Gerade nach so langer Zeit gibt es den richtigen Kick ...
Einer geht noch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Voll Fettes Peetriiiiiiiii !!!


----------



## zokker (22. April 2019)

Einer ging ja auch noch. Aber der hatte noch keine 60 und schwimmt wieder. Bin schon zu hause, ging auch nichts mehr. Voll der Mond aufs flache Wasser. Torfgräben sind anders wie der See, wenn der Mond raus kommt kannst einpacken.


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2019)

Bei uns gabs wieder zwei Fehlbisse, einmal auf Wurmbündel und einmal auf Calamaris.
für mich aber nicht schlimm, weil ich momentan Montagen durchprobiere.

Ärgerlich war die blöde Nilgans, die mir morgens voll in die Schnur gedonnert ist und sich verwurstelt hat. Hab erst direkt vor den Füßen gemerkt, dass da kein Fisch, sondern ein Vogel hängt (Weil ich keine Brille auf hatte).
Gut für das Ding, dass ich nicht angeschlagen hatte. 
Am Hals gepackt, Flügel gespreitzt und dann von der Schnur befreit. Konnte aber fachmännisch und unverletzt releast werden.


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei uns gabs wieder zwei Fehlbisse, einmal auf Wurmbündel und einmal auf Calamaris.
> für mich aber nicht schlimm, weil ich momentan Montagen durchprobiere.
> 
> Ärgerlich war die blöde Nilgans, die mir morgens voll in die Schnur gedonnert ist und sich verwurstelt hat. Hab erst direkt vor den Füßen gemerkt, dass da kein Fisch, sondern ein Vogel hängt (Weil ich keine Brille auf hatte).
> ...



Da war aber kein Schwabe dabei, der hätte sofort den Rezept Block raus geholt, Nilgans mit Sbädsle und Soß.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. April 2019)

Was für ein Abend bis jetzt.
Hatte mich gerade gesetzt nachdem die Ruten draußen waren und wollte berichten das ich am Wasser bin. Soweit kam ich aber nicht. Keine 5 Minuten schon zwei Bisse und wahrscheinlich mein neuer Aal PB.
Unglaublich, ich bin aufgeregt wie ein Kind bei der Einschulung.


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Da war aber kein Schwabe dabei, der hätte sofort den Rezept Block raus geholt, Nilgans mit Sbädsle und Soß.



Wir haben in der Tat kurz uberlübe, vor allem, weil die Viecher hier immer permanent ubel den Radau machen...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. April 2019)

Nummer Zwei.
Aber mit ca. 40 cm doch ein wenig seeeeehr klein.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. April 2019)

Nummer Drei.
Nur noch ca. 30 cm 
Und dazu auf der anderen rute noch einen brassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2019)

Wieder zu Hause...

Giovanni Trapattoni würde sagen :
Was macht die Aal, gebisst hat der wie Eimer leer...Ich habe fertig ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. April 2019)

Fettes Petri zu den Aalen, vor allem zu deinen PB !!!
Sag mal, angelst Du direkt von der Veranda oder biste auf ein Hausboot ???


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. April 2019)

Ich angel vom Steg aus. Aber der Steg ist auch nur 100 m Luftlinie von der Bungalowtür entfernt  also fast von der Veranda.
Tatsächlich PB. soweit ich mich erinnern kann lag  mein PB bei 73 cm. Jetzt bei 75 cm.
Der von gestern ist nicht mit im Ofen aber noch drei aus dem Vorjahr.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. April 2019)

Fertig...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. April 2019)

Petri allen Fängern und Danke für die tollen Bilder.
@zokker 
Hat ja doch geklappt mit den Aprilaalen


----------



## thanatos (25. April 2019)

kennt ihr das - strahlend blauer Himmel ein See voller Fische  (wie du weißt ) und doch hat es den Anschein ob sie verreist
wären ,kein Ring an der Oberfläche kein Bläschen vom Grund und an der Angel kein Zupfer .
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag ,nur der Eisvogel hat mir Leid getan der hätte bestimmt gern ein Fischchen gefressen .


----------



## rutilus69 (25. April 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> kennt ihr das - strahlend blauer Himmel ein See voller Fische  (wie du weißt ) und doch hat es den Anschein ob sie verreist
> wären ,kein Ring an der Oberfläche kein Bläschen vom Grund und an der Angel kein Zupfer .
> Trotzdem ein schöner Tag ,nur der Eisvogel hat mir Leid getan der hätte bestimmt gern ein Fischchen gefressen .


Jepp, das kenne ich. Ging mir letztens an einer meiner Lieblingsstellen so. Nix, nada, nothing. Und zwei Tage später waren sie wieder da


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. April 2019)

Nachdem gestern gar nichts ging, starte ich heute einen neuen Versuch.
Hoffentlich beisst, im Gegensatz zu gestern, wenigstens irgendetwas.


----------



## zokker (25. April 2019)

Dann hohl was raus. Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. April 2019)

Petri allen Fängern und danke für die super Bilder.


----------



## Trollwut (25. April 2019)

Mal wieder nen Fehlbiss kassiert... ‍


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Mal wieder nen Fehlbiss kassiert... ‍


Schade, aber Hoffnung lebt !!!


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2019)

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen und ein kleiner Trost allen Schneidern - es kann nur besser werden


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. April 2019)

Das war mal wieder absolut mein Abend.
5 Leute am Wasser. 4 fangen Aale, Welse und einen Karpfen. Und einer hatte das Glück, keinen Fisch anfassen zu müssen :-( 
Habe ordentlich abgeschneidert.....
Aber heute abend wird es besser


----------



## u-see fischer (26. April 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das war mal wieder absolut mein Abend.
> 5 Leute am Wasser. 4 fangen Aale, Welse und einen Karpfen. Und einer hatte das Glück, keinen Fisch anfassen zu müssen :-(
> Habe ordentlich abgeschneidert.....
> Aber heute abend wird es besser



  
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich dir zu deinem Glück gratulieren soll oder dir für den nächsten Tripp mal ordenlich Pech wünschen soll.

Bleib dran, wird schon noch werden.


----------



## Trollwut (26. April 2019)

Schau meh mal


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. April 2019)

Jetzt gibtbes gerade Abendessen, dann bringe ich das Kind ins Bett und dann geht es wieder ans Wasser. Mal sehen was geht.


----------



## fosiel (26. April 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Jetzt gibtbes gerade Abendessen, dann bringe ich das Kind ins Bett und dann geht es wieder ans Wasser. Mal sehen was geht.


Bin gespannt ... hol was raus


----------



## zokker (26. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Schau meh mal



Petri Heil, hol was raus.

Robert, du natürlich auch.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. April 2019)

Was soll ich sagen. Am Wasser war Wind. Viel Wind. Sehr viel Wind. Kurz gesagt, der Köder wurde mir samt 50 Gramm Grundblei entgegengedrückt. Dann fing es an zu gewittern und zu regnen. Also habe ich mich in meinen Bungalow verdrückt und den Rechner zum hocken angemacht. Was soll ich sagen, zocken und angeln nehmen sich heute nichts. Und ich komme weder bei den Fängen, noch in meinem Spiel weiter.....   


Mal eine Frage an die Leute von der ostseeküste bzw. Vom Greifswalder Bodden. Wie sieht es momentan in Sachen Hornhecht aus? Geht schon was oder sollte ich das Hornhechtangeln im Greifswalder Bodden am 01.05. ausfallen lassen?


----------



## aalpietscher (27. April 2019)

Ich komme auch grade vom ansizt aber wieder ohne aal‍

Den Horni habe ich mir eigentlich für Sonntag vorgenommen,es wurden auch schon welche gefangen.

Ich werde berichten..

Gruß. ...‍


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

aalpietscher schrieb:


> Ich komme auch grade vom ansizt aber wieder ohne aal‍
> 
> Den Horni habe ich mir eigentlich für Sonntag vorgenommen,es wurden auch schon welche gefangen.
> 
> ...



eigentlich war doch ideales Wetter, ordentlich Feuer in der Luft ... warst in der Peene oder in Torfstichen?

ich ziehe heute Abend los


----------



## aalpietscher (27. April 2019)

Ich war in den torfstichen. 

Die Brassen sind auch schon ordentlich aktiv ,da muss ich mir fürs nächste mal einen ruhigeren Platz suchen......is ja nervig.

Gruß....


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2019)

Bei mir gabs nichts, außer nasse Klamotten, weil so ein Spinner von Schiffsführer unbedingt an der schmalsten Mainstelle seine maximale Geschwindigkeit fahren muss.
Der massiv überhand nehmende Schiffsverkehr von viel zu großen Kuttern geht mir mittlerweile echt auf den Geist, mindestens zwei Mal jährlich passiert allein hier im Landkreis was. Ich warte nur drauf, bis mal ein richtiges Unglück mit Personenschäden zustande kommt. Wird nicht mehr lange dauern.
https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...-alte-mainbruecke-bei-marktheidenfeld,ROMbXBs


----------



## phirania (27. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs nichts, außer nasse Klamotten, weil so ein Spinner von Schiffsführer unbedingt an der schmalsten Mainstelle seine maximale Geschwindigkeit fahren muss.
> Der massiv überhand nehmende Schiffsverkehr von viel zu großen Kuttern geht mir mittlerweile echt auf den Geist, mindestens zwei Mal jährlich passiert allein hier im Landkreis was. Ich warte nur drauf, bis mal ein richtiges Unglück mit Personenschäden zustande kommt. Wird nicht mehr lange dauern.
> https://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayer...-alte-mainbruecke-bei-marktheidenfeld,ROMbXBs



Ist ja richtig was los bei Euch in der Ecke...
Dann macht das angeln bestimmt nicht immer Spass.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

Köfis sind gestippt.
Nun muss es dunkel werden.


----------



## Jason (27. April 2019)

Petri wünsche ich dir @zokker . Viel Erfolg für heute Nacht. Was ist dein Zielfisch?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2019)

Petri wünsche ich dir @zokker. Und es wirt ja auch langsam Dunkel.


----------



## phirania (27. April 2019)

Dann hol die Schleicher mal zum Landgang .
Viel Glück.
Aber heute mal wieder vom Ufer und nicht vom Boot.?


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

[QUOTE="jason 1, post: 4922990, member: Was ist dein Zielfisch?

Gruß Jason[/QUOTE]
Na Aal ...

Danke euch allen.
Mit Boot, auf den Seen, geht es erst im Mai los. Warum??? Weiß ich auch nicht. Tradition

Ich glaube so langsam kann man die Angeln mal fertig machen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. April 2019)

Na dann hol was raus Matthias.
Wir wollen Eimerbilder sehen.

Ich greife heute auch nochmal an. Dann war es das mit dem Urlaub :-(


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2019)

Fette Beute euch beiden !!!
Zieht mal welche, ich komm nicht wirklich los...
Geile Bilder und richtig geile Köderfische ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. April 2019)

Ruten sind scharf. Die ersten Bisse sind da. Aber recht überzeugend sind diese nicht. 
Heute geht aber was. Das habe ich beschlossen, also wird das auch so


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ruten sind scharf. Die ersten Bisse sind da. Aber recht überzeugend sind diese nicht.
> Heute geht aber was. Das habe ich beschlossen, also wird das auch so


Dann wert es auch so gemacht.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

Na dann Petri Heil.

Auf Wurm hatte ich schon mehrere Bisse, aber das waren bestimmt keine Aale. Einen Biss hatte ich auf Fisch. Selbst nach 10min hab ich nur einen kurzen Widerstand gespürt und der Fisch war ab. Hab jetzt alle Angeln auf Fisch.


----------



## Trollwut (27. April 2019)

Ein Fehlbiss beim Kumpel, ein kleiner Fetter mit 110 bei mir


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

Petri Trollwut.

Ich hab auch einen zu vermelden. 
Ob er schon 60 hat? Wenn nix mehr dazu kommt gilt "in dubio pro reo"


----------



## phirania (27. April 2019)

Petri
An Alle Schlangenbändiger


----------



## zokker (27. April 2019)

Och nee. Kindergarten heute. 

Beißt schon wieder und zieht nicht ab, bestimmt wieder so ein kleiner.


----------



## phobos (27. April 2019)

petri. ich werde es morgen mal versuchen, heute ist mir das Wetter zu beschissen gewesen.. morgen soll es nur kalt sein ohne Regen und Wind .
Seit ner woche geht bei uns fast permanent der Wind, ist schon wie an der Küste


----------



## zokker (28. April 2019)

Der hat wieder los gelassen. Wenn bis halb nix mehr beißt ist Feierabend. Fänger nämlich gerade an zu regnen.


----------



## zokker (28. April 2019)

Feierabend. Ab 00:00 Uhr geht hier nichts mehr. Aalis schwimmen wieder.


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2019)

Da ist der Dicke. Halb nackt bei Hagel und Starkregen mit Belly auslegen hat sich gelohnt


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. April 2019)

Bei mir mal wieder 0,nix


----------



## zokker (28. April 2019)

Petri Trollwut


----------



## aalpietscher (28. April 2019)

Fettes Petri 

Wie du das immer machst zokker is mir ein Rätsel...

Bei mir is Aal noch Fehlanzeige obwohl ich nichts anders mache 

Gruß.....


----------



## phirania (28. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Da ist der Dicke. Halb nackt bei Hagel und Starkregen mit Belly auslegen hat sich gelohnt



Respekt und Petri....
Aber hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2019)

aalpietscher schrieb:


> Fettes Petri
> 
> Wie du das immer machst zokker is mir ein Rätsel...
> 
> ...



Liegt alles an den Gewässern. Ich hab dieses Jahr auch schon 6 (kleiner Fluss, und die Hälfte schwimmt wieder), da wird aber auch jedes Jahr ein Kilogramm Glasaal besetzt. Zokkers Gewässer hat offensichtlich einen sehr offenen Zugang zur Einwanderrute der Glasaale.

Meinen ersten Aal hatte ich am 9.3.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Och nee. Kindergarten heute.
> 
> Beißt schon wieder und zieht nicht ab, bestimmt wieder so ein kleiner.
> 
> ...



wie machst Du das? 
Auf KÖFI hat bei mir noch nie ein so kleiner gebissen, der Kleinste war 68cm


----------



## zokker (28. April 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wie machst Du das?
> Auf KÖFI hat bei mir noch nie ein so kleiner gebissen, der Kleinste war 68cm



och ... ich hatte auf 10-12cm Köfis auch schon 40er Aale ... wie die sich den Köfi reinziehen ist mir auch ein Rätsel.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Liegt alles an den Gewässern. ... Zokkers Gewässer hat offensichtlich einen sehr offenen Zugang zur Einwanderrute der Glasaale.
> ...



Na klar liegt es am Gewässer, allerdings haben die keine Verbindung zur Peene.



aalpietscher schrieb:


> Fettes Petri
> 
> Wie du das immer machst zokker is mir ein Rätsel... ...



Ich weiß es auch nicht, man muß halt den richtigen Riecher (Gewässerkenntnis) haben und viel Glück. 

Vielleicht ist es auch das angeln Fisch, die meisten hier angeln ja mit Wurm. Bei jeder Angel wird dann auch ein wenig Angefüttert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Na klar liegt es am Gewässer, allerdings haben die keine Verbindung zur Peene.



Aber irgendwo müssen die Aale ja herkommen, wenn keiner besetzt.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. April 2019)

Respekt und dickes Petri Trollwut


----------



## Bootsy48 (28. April 2019)

Respekt Trollwut


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2019)

Petri @ Trollwut und zokker ...


----------



## aalpietscher (28. April 2019)

Die einwanderrute ist quasi mein Bereich  daher verstehe ich es auch nicht.

Und zurzeit kommen bei mir auch nur köfis zum Einsatz...

Gruß ...


----------



## zokker (28. April 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo müssen die Aale ja herkommen, wenn keiner besetzt.


Glaubt ihr alle noch an der Märchen von der Sargassosee?

Selbst Aristoteles war davon überzeugt, dass Aale entweder spontan im Schlamm entstehen, sich aus Staub bildeten oder von Erdwürmern geboren werden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2019)

aalpietscher schrieb:


> Die einwanderrute ist quasi mein Bereich  daher verstehe ich es auch nicht.
> 
> Und zurzeit kommen bei mir auch nur köfis zum Einsatz...
> 
> Gruß ...



An der Einwanderrute sind die noch zu klein für Köderfisch, mußt an der Abwanderrute probieren da wo zokker angelt ...


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2019)

Danke euch allen, dem zokker natürlich auch petri.
Mal schauen, ob heute noch einer geht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. April 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr alle noch an der Märchen von der Sargassosee?
> 
> Selbst Aristoteles war davon überzeugt, dass Aale entweder spontan im Schlamm entstehen, sich aus Staub bildeten oder von Erdwürmern geboren werden.



Das bedeutet, das die Aale, die mit Würmern gefangen wurden gar nicht gebissen haben, sondern einfach nur poppen wollten


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2019)

Hier wachsen Schuhe auf den Bäumen.


----------



## Trollwut (29. April 2019)

Zwei vorsichtige anfasser gab's, nichts verwertbares


----------



## pulpot (29. April 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen. Am Wasser war Wind. Viel Wind. Sehr viel Wind. Kurz gesagt, der Köder wurde mir samt 50 Gramm Grundblei entgegengedrückt. Dann fing es an zu gewittern und zu regnen. Also habe ich mich in meinen Bungalow verdrückt und den Rechner zum hocken angemacht. Was soll ich sagen, zocken und angeln nehmen sich heute nichts. Und ich komme weder bei den Fängen, noch in meinem Spiel weiter.....
> 
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Leute von der ostseeküste bzw. Vom Greifswalder Bodden. Wie sieht es momentan in Sachen Hornhecht aus? Geht schon was oder sollte ich das Hornhechtangeln im Greifswalder Bodden am 01.05. ausfallen lassen?



Waren am Samstag in Stahlbrode Heringsangeln. Am Ausnehmplatz hatten andere Leute welche, pro Person bis 10 Stück.


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. April 2019)

Erste Horni 2019.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. April 2019)

Ganz dickes Petri zum Fang.
Das Bild macht meine Vorfreude noch viel größer. Am Mittwoch geht es an den Greifswalder Bodden. Ick freu ma so uffs Hornhechtangeln......
Ist vllt. Noch jemand Nähe Gahlkow unterwegs?


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. April 2019)

Mini Mefo.





Und U-50.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2019)

Petri Tom und Robert.

Ich sitze heute mal an einer andern Stelle.
Köfis müssten reichen. Mit Wurm wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr geangelt.


----------



## phobos (30. April 2019)

So heute auch zum ersten Mal draußen. Grundeln sind auch schon da... Naja mal warten bis es dunkel wird. Ab Mitternacht kommen sie sonst an den Haken


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2019)

Drück dir die Daumen, bin auch draußen.
Köfi muss allerdings noch warten hier.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Hier wachsen Schuhe auf den Bäumen.


Nah ins Wasser gefallen Trollwut


----------



## zokker (30. April 2019)

Danke Rudi. 
Dir auch viel Erfolg phobos


----------



## Hering 58 (30. April 2019)

Petri an allen Fängern die heute draußen sind.


----------



## zokker (30. April 2019)

Ist an der Zeit die Angeln scharf zu machen.

Danke Hartmut.


----------



## phobos (30. April 2019)

Erster Fisch 2019...ne grundel... Aber jetzt sind die meisten anscheinend schlafen


----------



## zokker (30. April 2019)

Einen zaghaften Biss. 2-3m Schnur genommen und den Köfikopf bißchen angekaut, das war alles. Ich mach noch bis Mitternacht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2019)

Fettes Petri Jungs...
Bin auch unterwegs...Drei für die Tonne sind schon gesäckelt und zwei kleine schwimmen wieder...
Jetzt ist seid ne halbe Stunde Ruhe...


----------



## phobos (30. April 2019)

Bei mir ist auch ziemlich tote Hose. Probiere jetzt dann mal eine mit fetzen. Ist zu kalt meiner Meinung nach Wasser ist auch so ruhig. Probiere es morgen nochmal an einer seichteren Stelle. Heute gezwungenermaßen ne Stelle wo ich quasi vom Auto aus angeln könnte da es gewitterte als ich ankam . Jetzt hat es 7°C


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Nr. 4 für die Tonne...Ich bin nur am ackern...Köder wechseln, nachgucken, auswerfen, rumknoten etc.etc. und das mit drei Ruten...
Stunde mach ich noch auf jeden Fall, Bier schmeckt und ist noch was da ...


----------



## Zmann (1. Mai 2019)

Na wenigstens läuft es bei dir,Petri dazu...Bin gerade rein und leider wieder kein Aal.
Nur Weißfische,Wasser hatte 15 Grad...werde wohl beim nächsten mal die stelle wechseln mal schauen was da geht,allerdings hab ich in dem Gewässer vor Mai noch nie einen Aal gefangen...kann nur besser werden...an alle Petri Heil


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323453
> 
> Nr. 4 für die Tonne...Ich bin nur am ackern...Köder wechseln, nachgucken, auswerfen, rumknoten etc.etc. und das mit drei Ruten...
> Stunde mach ich noch auf jeden Fall, Bier schmeckt und ist noch was da ...


Denn mal Petri Thomas und lass dir das Bier schmecken.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Petris Jungs ...

Gegen eins etwa gab es noch ein Doppelschlag, danach über ne gute Stunde bis zum schluß nix mehr...
Bin auch jetzt zu Hause, habe das halbe Dutzend für die Tonne voll gemacht...
Bilder gibts dann bei Aale 2019...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.
Bei mir geht es gleich los zu den Hornis.
"Kühlschrank" ist gepackt.
Nur noch die tollste Frau der Welt ( meine Freundin) nach Bernau bringen und dann geht es los. Ick freu ma

Jetzt hat mir ihr, noch eine rauchen, doch einmal den Arsch gerettet. Ich wäre schon weg gewesen, als mir auffiel das die heringsfetzen noch nicht eingepackt sind. Gott sei dank wollte sie noch eine rauchen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Frühstück. Noch ca. 1 Stunde, dann sollte ich endlich Wasser sehen


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil, wo gehts hin ?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Ich lasse das bellyboot wohl ei gepackt :-(


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich lasse das bellyboot wohl ei gepackt :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei auflandigem wind Traumhaftes wetter.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Vom Ufer sieht es halb so wild aus. Draussen sind dann doch bis zu 40 cm Wellen. Für mich als Bellybootneuling ist das nix, zumal ich allein unterwegs bin. Habe jetzt gute 1,5 stunden geangelt und sage und schreibe einen (1) hornhecht gefangen. Hornhecht und ich passen wohl nicht zusammen....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

doppelpost


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323455
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn wir die Frauen nicht hätten.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke für die Petris Jungs ...
> 
> Gegen eins etwa gab es noch ein Doppelschlag, danach über ne gute Stunde bis zum schluß nix mehr...
> Bin auch jetzt zu Hause, habe das halbe Dutzend für die Tonne voll gemacht...
> Bilder gibts dann bei Aale 2019...


Thomas wir freuen uns auf die Räucher Bilder ,Petri.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Thomas wir freuen uns auf die Räucher Bilder ,Petri.



Danke, werde ich machen ...
Weil es so schön war gehts später nochmal los ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Ich habe mich jetzt aus dem Wasser zurückgezogen. Fisch ist da, schwimmt auch dem Köder hinterher aber keiner packt zu.
Ein Hornhecht in 3,5 Stunden. Ich glaube ich bleibe nicht wie geplant bis morgen, sondern fahre gleich wieder nach Berlin. Ich bin echt frustriert.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Ich war gerade einkaufen, denn eigentlich möchte ich heute gar nicht nach Hause. Schau mir jetzt nochmal eine andere stelle an. Wenn da nix geht, fahre ich wieder zurück nach gahlkow und genieße mein bier.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2019)

Vor 2 Jahren waren sie wild auf Pilgrim in Kupfer


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2019)

https://images.app.goo.gl/BArWRHkeX9WCLHjT7


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2019)

An sonsten morgen ganz früh bei Sonnenaufgang probieren.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Kupfer habe ich versucht. Es gab auch Bisse. aber sehr wenige. Es bleibt heute bei einem Fisch. Der Wind wird immer schlimmer. Jetzt ist Feierabend. Nur noch das auto für die nacht einrichten, mehr mache ich heute nicht mehr


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Mai 2019)

Ablandiger Wind. 120 meter und fast jeder  Biss weit draußen.











Es ist kalt.


----------



## phobos (1. Mai 2019)

Neuer Versuch


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

@tomxxxtom* Petri zum Hornhecht.*


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Bin wieder am Wasser, mal checken was heute geht...
2 x Pose und 1 x Grund...Je nach dem wie und welcher Köder läuft wird angepasst...
14 Grundeln hab ich schon, die Duftbomben und Kleingeschnetzeltes kommt erst rein wenn es ne halbe Stunde dunkel ist...

Viel Spaß denen, die am Wasser sind....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2019)

Angelstelle ist an der Spundwand mit abfallenden Ufer....
Direkt an der Spundwand sind es ca. 1,5m tief abfallend bis hin zu Fahrrinne auf etwa 3,5m...


----------



## Papamopps (1. Mai 2019)

Habe heute meinen neuen "zwei kids im boot"-köder an die Rute gehängt... leider trotzdem geschneidert.


----------



## phobos (1. Mai 2019)

Erster biss, erster zielfisch  waller 66 cm .
Gibt's am Wochenende gleich mal ofenwaller auf Gemüsebett. Ansonsten nix los bis jetzt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Mai 2019)

Petri allen die am Wasser sind. Holt was raus. Und Petri Tom zu den Hornist. Wo hast du die gezogen?

Ich habe etwas sehr sehr ungewöhnliches für mich getan, ich habe aufgegeben.
Ich kann jetzt stolz behaupten für einen Hornhecht Exakt 580,00 km gefahren zu sein :-(
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bin wieder zu Hause und lasse das Angeln morgen Ausfallen. Der Wind soll noch schlimmer werden als heute. 
Jetzt bin ich wieder am heimischen Gewässer.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Mai 2019)

Schönes Aquarium hast du.


----------



## phobos (2. Mai 2019)

Habs auch aufgegeben  und werds auch für ne Woche tun bzw warten bis es wärmer wird.
Ist wie letztes Jahr solang mich an den Zehen friert geht nix .
Der eine Waller und sonst kein Biss nur hin und wieder ne Grudel oder Weisfisch die am Wurm/Köfi bischen genagt hat.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Mai 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Petri allen die am Wasser sind. Holt was raus. Und Petri Tom zu den Hornist. Wo hast du die gezogen?



Kieler bucht, Falckensteiner Strand.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung. WT ist wieder auf 10 Grad gefallen. Luft ist noch kühler und windig ist es, soll aber nachlassen. Jetzt erst mal senken.


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil zokker. 
Dann hol mal was raus heute


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Mai 2019)

Oh der Herr @zokker hat das Boot wider im Wasser, freu mich schon wider auf deine Fotos.


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. Mai 2019)

Zokker, zokker, zokker.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

Von 16 bis 19:30 gesenkt. Ist das ein Krampf. 

Angeln scharf.


----------



## phobos (4. Mai 2019)

Na dann Petri, hast du eine Heizung im Boot? Heute solls es ja wieder saukalt werden.
Aber wenigstens scheint die Sonne..


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens scheint die Sonne..



Jetzt nicht mehr. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Soll Frost geben. Ist jetzt schon kalt.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

Ach ja ... Heizung hab ich ...


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

Zwei Fische gab es schon. Ein kleiner Barsch und eine Raubplötze, beides auf Fisch.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bekommt morgen der Adler.


----------



## fosiel (4. Mai 2019)

Petri zokker ... schöne Bilder wieder!


----------



## Jason (4. Mai 2019)

fosiel schrieb:


> Petri zokker ... schöne Bilder wieder!


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten.


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Mai 2019)

Von mir auch Petri zokker.


----------



## zokker (4. Mai 2019)

Danke euch.

2 Bisse hatte ich schon.
Einmal den Fisch nur drchgekaut. Der hat 10min nur rumgespielt ... angehauen ... nix.
Und der zweite hat den Kopf vom Köfi geklaut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Mai 2019)

Da geht noch was...
Fettes Petri meinerseits !!!


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2019)

Ja gehen tut schon was. Aber die Größe ... die sind mir zu klein ... meine schönen Köfis


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Fettes Petri zokker.


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2019)

Danke

der eine war mir dann doch zu klein ... hab ihn umgetauscht


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2019)

Große Köfis, bessere Aale.


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2019)

So langsam Tau ich wieder auf. Hab einen Kneifer. Der Wind drehte und blies mir schön ins Boot. Ein kleiner Aal kam noch, schwimmt wieder. Liege im Tiefem und lass die Sonne scheinen.


----------



## Zmann (5. Mai 2019)

Petri Zokker wie immer Super Bilder!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Mai 2019)

*Der zokker, sein Boot und die Aale auf Köderfisch, für mich voll der Oberkracher  !!!
Mich freut es, Fettes Petri !!!*

Erfreulich schöner Sonnenaufgang und noch schöner die Temperatur, Du harter Hund  !!!
Mich ärgert es, dass ich nicht kann wie ich gerne will ...


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2019)

Petri Dank Leute.

Adler sind gefüttert.
Ich hab den Anker gezogen.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte die letzte Ladung räucherforellen holen aber seit halb elf is nix mehr los.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Petri Stulle da geht noch was.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

15 Leute 2 Fische und ein Aussteiger seit dem ich mach ruhig bis um 2


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Ich hab ja auch schon 5 das Bild war von einem Doppel biss


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch schon 5 das Bild war von einem Doppel biss


Nah siechste da geht noch was.Bist du am Forellen Puff?


----------



## sprogoe (5. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> 15 Leute 2 Fische und ein Aussteiger seit dem ich mach ruhig bis um 2


Mach mal ruhig weiter, ich habe schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, daß morgens gefangen wird und gegen 11.00 Uhr die Beißflaute einsetzt.
Die meisten Angler haben dann gegen mittag eingepackt und sind gegangen, ich blieb. So um 14.00 - 15.00 Uhr kommt noch mal eine Beißphase,
nicht so intensiv wie morgens, aber dennoch konnte ich ein paar Forellen an Land holen.
Viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Ja die eigene Anlage ist gesperrt wegen vereinsangeln.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ja die eigene Anlage ist gesperrt wegen vereinsangeln.


Am welchen Forellen Puff gehst du denn?Ich gehe selbst immer nach Schenefeld oder Howersee.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Die Jugend hatte gerade 2 dran.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?clien...0.143.247.0j2......0....1.......8.2PFbgyvawi8


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Köstenrieth das 2. Mal jetzt


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Köstenrieth das 2. Mal jetzt


Ja danke wert ich mir mal ankucken.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Eine gabs zur Ehrenrettung.


----------



## Jason (5. Mai 2019)

Hat sich doch gelohnt @Stulle. Gute Räucherware. Petri

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

@Stulle Petri hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Am welchen Forellen Puff gehst du denn?Ich gehe selbst immer nach Schenefeld oder Howersee.



Ich dachte howe hat zugemacht, schon lange.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich dachte howe hat zugemacht, schon lange.


Letztes Jahr hab ich ein paar mal da noch geangelt.Aber dieses Jahr ist er wohl geschlossen. *Achtung ab 01.02.2019 besteht ein Angel- und Betretungsverbot für den Howersee.* Warum weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stulle (5. Mai 2019)

Ich meinte noch den Vorgänger. Hower fischzucht das Schild is ja schon lange weg.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich meinte noch den Vorgänger. Hower fischzucht das Schild is ja schon lange weg.


Ja der Name wechselt oft. Jetzt Hower-Fliegenfischer-Club-e_V_.Für nicht ist es der Howersee.


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Eine gabs zur Ehrenrettung.



Petri 
Gute Ausbeute...


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2019)

Am Morgen hörte ich noch von den anderen guck mal der hat schon wieder eine, und die Betreiber meinten „der nimmt mit“ kurz danach noch ne goldene angeworfen aber verloren dann war es wie abgeschnitten auf made nix (sind wohl tiefer gegangen und nicht höher) dann auf powerbait nix für Stunden. Bis ich bei der Tochter des Betreibers und einem local angeschaut hab da gabs dann ich die eine. Super biss müsste ich mal hochladen.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich meinte noch den Vorgänger. Hower fischzucht das Schild is ja schon lange weg.


Der hatte wohl Probleme mit irgendwelchen Auflagen.Mehr weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## phirania (6. Mai 2019)

Ich fahr auch bald wieder in den Puff.....


----------



## Stulle (6. Mai 2019)

Forellen oder


----------



## JasonP (7. Mai 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Forellen oder



Wird auf jeden Fall günstiger als der andere Laden


----------



## phirania (7. Mai 2019)

Sicher Forellen...
Das andere bekomme ich umsonst...


----------



## JasonP (7. Mai 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Sicher Forellen...
> Das andere bekomme ich umsonst...



Aha, auch noch Zuhälter


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2019)

Neuer Plötzen PB 46cm


----------



## Stulle (7. Mai 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Neuer Plötzen PB 46cm



Petri Heil die kann man ja schon filetieren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Mai 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Neuer Plötzen PB 46cm



Schöner Aland ( Nerfling ) , Petri !


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2019)

Zahl der Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie. Rotauge 39-48. Aland 55-61.

ich hab 43 gezählt!


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Mai 2019)

Hier werden zwar viele Alande als angeblich Kapitale Rotaugen gepostet,
in dem Fall allerdings Petri zur dicken Plötze!


----------



## phirania (7. Mai 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Neuer Plötzen PB 46cm



Petri
Sind ja richtige Klopper.


----------



## Justsu (7. Mai 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Zahl der Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie. Rotauge 39-48. Aland 55-61.
> 
> ich hab 43 gezählt!



Ich bin auf 44 gekommen! Petri zur Plötze!

...aber hauptsache mal schlau geschnackt!


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Mai 2019)

Sorry , Ihr seid m.M. nach auf dem Holzweg.

Niemals ein reines Rotauge - kapitale Rotaugen sehen anders aus - viel hochrückiger und silberblank.

Gegebenenfalls noch eine Mischform.

Ich tendiere weiter zu Alander


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2019)

Sehe ich anders,für mich ist es ein Rotauge...Anzahl der schuppen auf der Seitenlinie passt,Ansatz Rückenflosse und Brustflosse sind gleich

https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2016/03/Booklet_40Fische-unterscheiden.compressed.pdf


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte mal eine 42er, die kam mir schon riesig vor. Aber eine 46er ... das ist ja der Hammer. Ganz dickes Petri zu dieser Ausnahmeplötze.


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank,auch die Durchschnittsgröße war heute Aussergewöhnlich,einige um die 30,2 mit knapp 40 und dieser Klopper


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sorry , Ihr seid m.M. nach auf dem Holzweg.
> 
> Niemals ein reines Rotauge - kapitale Rotaugen sehen anders aus - viel hochrückiger und silberblank.
> 
> ...



Wie schon von anderen gesagt: Einfach mal die Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie zählen. Der Aland fängt bei ca. 55 an. Sind hier viel weniger.
Ob am Ende doch ein wenig Aland in diesem Prachtexemplar steckt, werden wir nicht rausfinden. Da zucken oftmals sogar die Experten mit den Schultern.


----------



## bw1 (7. Mai 2019)

Da erkenne ich gar nichts, was an einen Aland denken lassen könnte. Blitzsauberes Rotauge, in der Größe sind sie wirklich selten!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Mai 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Neuer Plötzen PB 46cm


Dickes Petri Heil! Unfassbares Rotauge, danach kann man sich schon fast zur Ruhe setzen  Darf man erfahren, wie die erfolgsmethode aussah? Welcher Köder kam zum Zuge etc.


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2019)

Gewässer war die Peene,Feedermontage 30g Korb,günstiges Allrondgrundfutter,Köder war Dosenmais...Maden hatte ich nicht dabei,aber auf Mistwurm nicht ein Biss


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2019)

Interessant wären 1, 2 Bilder von kleineren Rotaugen aus dem Gewässer.

Noch nie so eine goldene Farbe gesehen , selbst in trüben Gewässern nicht.

Petri


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2019)

Wohnen neben einem Golfplatz - 120 Würmer in ner Stunde. Gibt Leute, die verdienen weniger


----------



## phirania (9. Mai 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Wohnen neben einem Golfplatz - 120 Würmer in ner Stunde. Gibt Leute, die verdienen weniger




Lecker Welsfutter ( Köder )...
Dann mal Petri.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Mai 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Interessant wären 1, 2 Bilder von kleineren Rotaugen aus dem Gewässer.
> 
> Noch nie so eine goldene Farbe gesehen , selbst in trüben Gewässern nicht.
> 
> Petri


Die güldene Färbung würde für einen evtl. Rotfedereinschlag sprechen - was den Fisch nicht weniger monströs groß machen würde. So oder so ein toller Fisch und alles andere ist eigentlich wurst


----------



## Micha1450 (10. Mai 2019)

Rotfeder


----------



## Orothred (10. Mai 2019)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Rotfeder



Ansatz Rücken und Brustflosse liegen auf einer Höhe -> keine Rotfeder


----------



## MikeHawk (10. Mai 2019)

Alter Schwede, geht die Diskussion immer noch?

Das ist ein stinknormales Rotauge nur eben in groß..


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Mai 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Die güldene Färbung würde für einen evtl. Rotfedereinschlag sprechen - was den Fisch nicht weniger monströs groß machen würde. So oder so ein toller Fisch und alles andere ist eigentlich wurst



Das ist auf jeden Fall möglich. Die Hybride aus Rotauge und Rotfeder sind äußerlich dem Rotauge sehr ähnlich und lassen sich deshalb nicht sicher von Rotauge unterscheiden.


----------



## Micha1450 (10. Mai 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Ansatz Rücken und Brustflosse liegen auf einer Höhe -> keine Rotfeder



Gerade das sehe ich nicht


----------



## Orothred (10. Mai 2019)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Gerade das sehe ich nicht



Habs in Paint mal schnell gedreht und nen Strich reingezogen -> hast Recht.....sry


----------



## phirania (10. Mai 2019)

Och Leute ist doch ein schöner Fisch und gut is....
Ist halt ein Rotalandauge...


----------



## JasonP (10. Mai 2019)

Endlich Wochenende. Das Wasser ruft und den ersten kleinen Hecht gab es auch.
Bild hochladen funktioniert gerade nicht


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2019)

Gestern Abend


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Gestern Abend


Petri Heil,

wieder auf Wels?

Ich ziehe heute auch noch los.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2019)

Petri Jungs. Ich befinde mich wieder auf dem Heimweg aus Langeland. Muss aber wohl noch ein bisschen brav warten bis ich mitmischen darf


----------



## spike999 (11. Mai 2019)

Mal schauen...


----------



## spike999 (11. Mai 2019)

Das ging schnell


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil,
> 
> wieder auf Wels?
> 
> Ich ziehe heute auch noch los.



Ich verrate nur so viel


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Mai 2019)

Mal wieder Horni Spaß.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich verrate nur so viel



Echte Männer brauchen keine Handschuhe.

Ich bin auch an meiner Senkstelle angekommen.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2019)

Senken ging dieses Mal besser.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2019)

spike999 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleibst länger ... auf Aal?
Petri zum Schuppi.


----------



## spike999 (11. Mai 2019)

Nee,war um 16 Uhr wieder zu Hause.Einen Karpfen gab es noch.
Mit Aal sieht es da schlecht aus,hab seid gut 15 Jahren nicht mehr gehört das dort ein Aal gefangen wurde.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2019)

Dann werde ich mir mal ein schönes windschattiges Plätzchen, füer die Nacht, suchen.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2019)

Jetzt muss es nur noch richtig dunkel werden.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2019)

Ich hab eigentlich nicht mehr mit gerechnet. 
Ist aber zu klein, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2019)

Na,:geht ... gerade so.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2019)

Geil geil geil ... Ü80
und ich hatte die Nacht schon abgeschrieben.
Und kalt ist mir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2019)

Habe heute morgen den Sonnenaufgang verschlafen. Hab mich noch mal ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri zokker


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2019)

Petri Zokker, ist doch ein Topergebnis​


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2019)

Danke euch.

Rückfahrt. Bin voll zufrieden


----------



## Minimax (12. Mai 2019)

@zokker Herzliches Petri zu der grossen Seeschlange. Mensch Zokker, wenn ich ein viertel so gut Aale fangen könnte und ein drittel so tolle Photos machen könnte wie Du, dann wär ich aber nen großen Schritt weiter in der Persönlichkeitsentwicklung! 
hg 
Minimax


----------



## harbec (12. Mai 2019)

... Petri zu dem schönen Aal!


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Mai 2019)




----------



## fosiel (12. Mai 2019)

Petri zokker, schöner Aal


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Geil geil geil ... Ü80
> und ich hatte die Nacht schon abgeschrieben.
> Und kalt ist mir auch nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Nur die harten...
Petri.
Schöne Aale mal wieder


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2019)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich verrate nur so viel



Und der Waller der hat Zähne......


----------



## Trollwut (12. Mai 2019)

Lager steht.


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2019)

Na denn mal viel Erfolg.
Und fangt euch nicht zu viele Zecken ein.
Der Platz sieht ja recht erfolgreich aus.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil 

Holt was raus.


----------



## JasonP (12. Mai 2019)

Hier noch die Foto's vom Wochenende.
Leider gab es am freitag nur den kleinen Hecht, aber spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem


----------



## Jason (12. Mai 2019)

JasonP schrieb:


> Hier noch die Foto's vom Wochenende.
> Leider gab es am freitag nur den kleinen Hecht, aber spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Namensvetter. Gibt es bei euch verstrahlte Fische?

Gruß Jason


----------



## JasonP (13. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Hallo Namensvetter. Gibt es bei euch verstrahlte Fische?
> 
> Gruß Jason



Verstrahlt nicht, die haben komischerweise nur alle 3 Augen 
Aber nein, das AKW war bis 1989 ganze 423 Tage in Betrieb


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Bin mal wieder los.j


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Köfis senken ging ratz fatz.
Ich weiß nicht was heute hier mit dem Netz los ist, nur E und 2 Bilder hochladen dauert so 20-30min. Hier war sonst immer gutes Netz.
Egal, hab ja Zeit.
Hura es ist Sommer ... Endlich wieder nackig auf'm Boot.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 324367
> Anhang anzeigen 324368
> 
> 
> ...


Du machst ja immer klasse Bilder,
aber wie schön, dass Du uns die Nackigbilder ersparst


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Ich bin nicht der Fan von Selfys.
Sau windig ist es.

Vogelfutter.
Haken sind gebunden.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Du machst ja immer klasse Bilder,
> aber wie schön, dass Du uns die Nackigbilder ersparst





zokker schrieb:


> *AW: Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*
> 
> So beißt nix mehr. Angeln eingestellt. Jetzt wird gebadet.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Da hat aber einer gesucht. Fast 5 Jahre alt.

Das ist meine Lieblingsbadehose, die ich da anhabe. Die hab ich immer noch.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Da hat aber einer gesucht. Fast 5 Jahre alt.
> 
> Das ist meine Lieblingsbadehose, die ich da anhabe. Die hab ich immer noch.



Ich weiß  und ja hab n bisschen gesucht. Ich war mir sicher ein Bild von Dir zu finden 

Und der Thread hat bald 7. Geburtstag.
Schöne Bilder und Erlebnisse waren dabei. 
Zokker und seine Aale. 
Nordbeck und die Karpfen
Trollwut mit Sense
Trollwut mit Waller
Und viele andere
Und immer wieder du mit deinem schönen Boot. 
Leider komm ich momentan zu selten ans Wasser. 
Naja. Auf das der Thread noch lange weiterlebt. 

Hol ordentlich was raus zokker


----------



## spike999 (18. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil Zokker

sag mal bevorzugs du ne bestimmte Sorte Köderfisch oder ist dir das egal?


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Danke hanzz. Da hast du recht.
Ich finde das ist der beste Trööt hier im AB.
Hier geht es nur ums Angeln.


spike999  Petri Dank. 

Je nachdem was gerade am laichen ist und sonst Gründling.


----------



## phobos (18. Mai 2019)

Viel Glück allen am Wasser. Bin auch wieder unterwegs. Vielleicht klappt es ja heute mit dem ersten Aal. Wetter ist hervorragend und heute nacht solls auch über 10 Grad bleiben. War Donnerstag noch kurz nach der Arbeit raus. Gab es genau einen biss der nen 92 waller hervor brachte


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Petri Heil phobos.

Ich hab mich ins flache verlegt.

Sonne geht unter und Mond geht auf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2019)

Bin auch draußen....Badestrand heut weit flach reinlaufend.
Köfi auf abfallende Kante, wurmbündel inner Flachzone.
Ma guggn


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Na da gucKen wir mal, ob bei Vollmond was geht. 
Hau was raus Rudi.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2019)

Drück dir auch die Daumen


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Mai 2019)

Auch ich kämpfe..


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Mai 2019)

Und nach kurzes Zeit direkt mein "Wiedereinstieg" ins Aalangeln


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Fettes Petri. Schneller ging es ja wohl nicht.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2019)

Ja sauber. Petri.


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Ha ... Ich kann auch einen vermelden. Geht alles ohne Lampe. Selbst das neu beködern geht im Mondschein gut. So um die 70.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2019)

Petri zokker. 
Schöne Schlange


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Mai 2019)

Sauber Petri Zokker. Bei mir füllt es sich


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2019)

Man man, du legst ja vor. Petri. 
Ich hatte eben noch eine Strippe, so um die 45. Die ziehen sich doch glatt einen 10cm Köfi rein.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2019)

Geht ja gut was heut Abend 
Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2019)

Ich stehe jetzt bei sieben plus ein paar kleine. War schön schön ziemlich stressig. Jetzt ist Pause


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2019)

Was??? Sieben? Man man, bei euch gibt es ja noch Aal.

 Ich hatte eben ein Barsch und vor einer Stunde einen Biss. 5m Schnur genommen und wieder los gelassen.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2019)

Na geht doch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2019)

Läuft doch. Ich hau mich jetzt ins Bett. Habe noch einen kleinen zum Abschluss gehabt, aber die heiße Zeit war wohl vorbei. Heute fast nur auf Grundel aber hauptsächlich mit der Feederrute auf Made gefangen. Wurm ging nix


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2019)

Ja dann gute Nacht. Fettes Petri. Das hat sich ja gelohnt.
Bei mir kam eben noch einer. Bin mehr als zufrieden.

Es ist Nebelsuppe.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2019)

Rückfahrt, kam nix mehr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2019)

Ein feiner Abend. Fettes Petri Zokker


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2019)

Ist schon sportlich heute. 
Habe mal getestet am Ruden anzulegen. Ist aber verboten. Alles voll Kormorane. Geangelt wird aber nicht.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2019)

Wieder in einheimischen Gewässern. Erstmal senken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Mai 2019)

HEy Zokker, dann mal viel Glück. Ich werde heute Abend auch mal kurz spekulieren gehen denke ich
Auch wenn Sie die letzten Tage etwas zickig sind, reizt mich das heutige Wetter.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2019)

Danke dir. Ja das Wetter ist super, hab ja auch 1 Woche Urlaub. Der Wind hat auch nachgelassen. Köfis senken ging ganz gut.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Angeln scharf.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Mai 2019)

Meine auch


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2019)

Na dann ... zieh was raus.

Ich verlege mich gerade ins Flache.


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2019)

Mal sehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Mai 2019)

Habe das Angeln mit minigrundeln eingestellt. Die Zander machen das unmöglich heute. Unglaubliche 7 Schniepel und einen von 57. Alles wieder Retour, da noch Schonzeit. Einen guten Aal Ü70 leider verloren. Einen Schnürsenkel und einen für den Rauch bis jetzt...


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2019)

Hier nur einen Biss. Nach 15 min warten angeschlagen. Fisch nur duchgekaut.
Fettes Petri Aalzheimer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Mai 2019)

Der nächste sitzt bestimmt. Ein Bissfestival ist das hier auch nicht, aber das Eichhörnchen ernährt sich...


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Petri.

Die beißen spitz ohne Ende, spielen nur rum.
Der Kleine schwimmt schon wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Mai 2019)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer  und zokker. Super Bilder von euch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Mai 2019)

Sauber. Dir noch viel Glück. In fünf Stunden klingelt der Wecker. Das Bett ruft


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Gute Nacht.
Hatte schon wieder 3 Bisse. Keinen bekommen. Ziehen ein Stück und lassen dann los.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Die Nacht kamen nur noch  Loslasserbisse und ein Barsch. Hab mich wieder ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Ha ha. Eben kam noch einer. Ich packe jetzt aber ein. Haben beide so um die 65. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Zmann (28. Mai 2019)

Dickes Petri euch beiden!


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Rückfahrt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Mai 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Gute Nacht.
> Hatte schon wieder 3 Bisse. Keinen bekommen. Ziehen ein Stück und lassen dann los.



Ich hatte gestern das gleiche Theater. 5 Bisse und keiner ist wirklich abgezogen. Ich hoffe, gegen Ende der Woche, wenn es warm wird, ändert sich der Appetit der Diven.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Mai 2019)

Petri zokker,es geht doch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Ruten scharf


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2019)

Kaum geschrieben geht die Rute mit Barschfetzen los.
Fand seine kl. Geschwister wohl lecker...dumm gelaufen, werd ihn auch lecker finden.


----------



## hanzz (28. Mai 2019)

Schicker Barsch. Guten Hunger


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Fahre gerade die Peene rauf. Mit meinem Kumpel, dem Fotografen. Angeln sind auch mit. Scheiß Netz hier.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2019)

Angeln scharf. Geht bestimmt nix, aber abend am Wasser sitzen ohne Angel ... das geht nicht ...


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2019)

Kam nix die Nacht. Würde gerne noch mehr Bilder hochladen aber die zwei haten 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 schon 1h gedauert.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2019)

Erster Wurf. 85cm


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2019)

Bei mir war die Nacht auch nix, 2 Anfasser von Schleien, mehr kam nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Mai 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kaum geschrieben geht die Rute mit Barschfetzen los.
> Fand seine kl. Geschwister wohl lecker...dumm gelaufen, werd ihn auch lecker finden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 324963





Toller Barsch , super lecker - Petri !!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2019)

Hängt grad im Räucherofen


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2019)

@Naish82 Dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2019)

@zokker bei all den schönen Bildern ,kommst du noch zum Angeln?


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2019)

Petri Dank


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)

Man man. Ich muss erst mal testen ob Senken bei dem Wind überhaupt möglich ist. Angesagt war eine 4, ist aber 100%ig eine 6-7.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2019)

Viel Glück, bei uns ists auch sehr windig und ungemütlich. 
Gibt es in den ruhigen Kanälen bei euch nix zu senken?

Ich mach heut erstmal Pause, werd morgen mal schauen ob am MLK bei uns was geht.


----------



## Marcoallround (30. Mai 2019)

Geh auch gleich ans wasser auf Bachforelle wetter ist aber fast zu schön mit 25 Grad und wolkenlos


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)

Nein im Kanal ist nicht viel zu holen. 

Hab 2 Köfis bekommen. Hab aber immer noch welche mit. Sonst wäre das ja der Supergau ... auf dem See und nix anzubinden.

Wind hat schon etwas nachgelassen
 Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)




----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)

Einen Barsch gab es schon. Gibt gleich was aufs Dach. Wind ist wieder ganz ordentlich.


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Mai 2019)

Geile Färbung der Barsch


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2019)

Viele Erfolg Leute, hier gab es schon mal ne 65er Barbara


----------



## hanzz (30. Mai 2019)

@zokker Petri zum Barsch.
@jkc Petri zur prächtigen Barbe. Beifang beim Karpfenangeln ? Oder auf was bist Du heute aus ?


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2019)

@jkc Petri zu deiner Barbara.


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2019)

Jupp, richtig hanzz, Beifang auf Boilie. Gab unmittelbar danach noch eine zweite gleicher Größenordnung. Dachte erst es wäre die selbe.
Habe dann mal die Rute für etwa 30 Minuten raus gelassen, in der Hoffnung, dass sie dann weiter sind...

Dank und Gruß


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)

Petri zur Barbe.

Einen Barsch gab es noch. Hab mich ans Ufer gelegt. Strömung wie sau. Wind hat zum Glück etwas nachgelassen. Sehen wir mal.
	

		
			
		

		
	






So 50m hinter mir im Schilf dommelt eine Rohrdommel. Für Unterhaltung ist gesorgt.


----------



## Zmann (30. Mai 2019)

Hol was raus Zokker...wie tief ist es an der stelle das sieht so sehr Ufernah aus???


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)

0,5 bis 1,5m liegen die Angeln


----------



## phobos (30. Mai 2019)

Bin heute auch wieder draußen. Gestern gab es den ersten Aal biss stieg aber wieder aus nach kurzer Zeit. Ansonsten nur nen kleinen Waller. Ist wie letztes Jahr vor Juni geht hier kaum was auf Aal. Nächstes Jahr bin ich schlauer...


----------



## phobos (30. Mai 2019)

Aal bisher nix aber nen waller mit 72


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2019)

Na dann Petri  zum Waller.

Die güb's hier nich.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2019)

Eine kleine Schlange.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2019)

Und eine große Schlange. Um die 80.


----------



## phobos (31. Mai 2019)

Na dann Petri. Hier ist mal wieder tote Hose. Mach um 2 Feierabend. Und geh erst wieder wenn es wärmer ist und das Hochwasser weg ist und der pegel sich wieder eingependelt hat


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2019)

Geil, Petri! Fette Teile.
Bei mir gab's gerade Barbe Nr.3, mit 79cm PB soweit ich weiß. Gewichtsmäßig allerdings "nur" 4,9kg - da hatte ich schon schwerere.








Grüße JK


----------



## phobos (31. Mai 2019)

Petri zu den schönen barben. Hab ich schon ewig keine mehr erwischt. Gab's hier früher zu hauf...


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2019)

Es regnet.
Eine Strippe hing heute Morgen dran.


----------



## hanzz (31. Mai 2019)

Petri allen Fängern

Krass @jkc
Schicke Barbe. Unglaublich. Denke, in ein paar Wochen hat die wieder mehr auf den Rippen.


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2019)

Rückfahrt ... Kam nix mehr.


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2019)

Heute war inoffizielles BB treffen in Dahme. Dorsch lief auch hervorragend wenn auch die ersten auf Wurm etwas klein waren. Gute Küchen Fische.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2019)

@ *Stulle *Petri und allen Fängern auch


----------



## JottU (31. Mai 2019)

Habe es auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Gar nicht so leicht mit dem neuen Job. Mal schauen ob die Schlangen wollen.


----------



## JottU (31. Mai 2019)

Wels in Kleinformat ist schon mal da. Ganze 15cm schätzungsweise.


----------



## JottU (1. Juni 2019)

War heute nix mit Aal, zumindest bei mir. Mein Mitstreiter einen 67er. Neben ein paar Brassen gab's, neben 2 winzigen, wenigstens noch ein 40cm Wels. War also nicht ganz umsonst die Tour. Ich hab Fisch, und meine Frau konnte in Ruhe das Rumgehopse gucken.
Alles schick.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Juni 2019)

NOK.  Nach ca. 30 min. Erste Biss und gleich 59cm. Yeaach.









Und weil es der erste Fisch nach der Schonzeit war dürfte weiter schwimmen.


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2019)

Auch hier Petri an Alle Fänger.


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2019)

Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## phobos (2. Juni 2019)

Kein Aal. Aber netter beifang. Rapfen mit 67.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juni 2019)

Ihr ward ja richtig aktiv.
Petri zu Euren schönen Fängen


----------



## Marcoallround (2. Juni 2019)

Heute entlich wiedermal 30 grad und wolkenloser Himmel, was macht man da?  Döbelangeln mit kirschen! 
Bis jz hab ich 4 raus geholt um die 50-55 cm und etliche verhauen. Sie haben wohl kürzlich abgelaicht.
Bilder kann ich leider keine schicken da ich das ganze nicht verstehe


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Heute entlich wiedermal 30 grad und wolkenloser Himmel, was macht man da?  Döbelangeln mit kirschen!
> Bis jz hab ich 4 raus geholt um die 50-55 cm und etliche verhauen. Sie haben wohl kürzlich abgelaicht.
> Bilder kann ich leider keine schicken da ich das ganze nicht verstehe


Da gibt es nichts zu verstehen. Datei hochladen und das gewünschte Bild öffnen und fertig. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Heute entlich wiedermal 30 grad und wolkenloser Himmel, was macht man da?  Döbelangeln mit kirschen!
> Bis jz hab ich 4 raus geholt um die 50-55 cm und etliche verhauen. Sie haben wohl kürzlich abgelaicht.
> Bilder kann ich leider keine schicken da ich das ganze nicht verstehe


Tolle Fische, Petri! Wie sieht dein Setup aus? Stationär oder treibend angeboten? Welche Kirschen nutzt du? Schattenmorellen?
Bin neugierig, bitte sei so nett und geb Auskunft


----------



## Jason (2. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bin neugierig, bitte sei so nett und geb Auskunft


Das glaube ich dir, das dich das interessiert, mein Lieber. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist doch der Döbel dein Lieblingszielfisch. Da will man ja auch nichts unversucht lassen

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (2. Juni 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir, das dich das interessiert, mein Lieber. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist doch der Döbel dein Lieblingszielfisch. Da will man ja auch nichts unversucht lassen


Eben! Es gibt so viele spannende Methoden auf Döbel (und spinnfischen geht auch), da ist es erbaulich, sich über möglichst viele zu informieren


----------



## phobos (3. Juni 2019)

Und mich haben Sie letztes Jahr genervt beim Aalangeln .
Die Biester kannst ja nicht mal mit Köfi umgehen...


----------



## Marcoallround (3. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Tolle Fische, Petri! Wie sieht dein Setup aus? Stationär oder treibend angeboten? Welche Kirschen nutzt du? Schattenmorellen?
> Bin neugierig, bitte sei so nett und geb Auskunft



Natürlich kann ich euch auskunft geben.
Also ich fische nur auf Sicht werfe die kirsche an der freien Leine 5 - 7 meter oberhalb der fische ins wasser und man kann sich aussuchen welchen man fangen möchte, die spinnen auf kirschen  also wirklich der mit abstand erfolgreichste köder.
Ich nehme immer kleine Kirschen die ich im Juli ca. Wenn sie reif sind bei den Kirschbäumen der Gemeinde hole, was aber legal ist. Dann friere ich sie in portionen ein. Die dürften so 10-12 mm durchmesser haben vieleicht 14 mm. Mit einem 14-16 er haken.
Was noch mehr erfolg bringt aber ein bisschen erfahrung brauch ist mit der freien leine treibend in die Strömung werfen, Pose geht auch ist aber meist nicht besonders erfolgreich.
Falls du noch fragen hast kannst du dich gerne melden


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Und mich haben Sie letztes Jahr genervt beim Aalangeln .
> Die Biester kannst ja nicht mal mit Köfi umgehen...


Ja beim Aalangeln sind sie häufig Beifang, aber ungezielt macht es keinen Spaß!
@Marcoallround viel Platz zum experimentieren, Dankeschön!


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2019)

Im Moment läuft auch Schwimmbrot sehr gut


----------



## Stulle (3. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich euch auskunft geben.
> Also ich fische nur auf Sicht werfe die kirsche an der freien Leine 5 - 7 meter oberhalb der fische ins wasser und man kann sich aussuchen welchen man fangen möchte, die spinnen auf kirschen  also wirklich der mit abstand erfolgreichste köder.
> Ich nehme immer kleine Kirschen die ich im Juli ca. Wenn sie reif sind bei den Kirschbäumen der Gemeinde hole, was aber legal ist. Dann friere ich sie in portionen ein. Die dürften so 10-12 mm durchmesser haben vieleicht 14 mm. Mit einem 14-16 er haken.
> Was noch mehr erfolg bringt aber ein bisschen erfahrung brauch ist mit der freien leine treibend in die Strömung werfen, Pose geht auch ist aber meist nicht besonders erfolgreich.
> Falls du noch fragen hast kannst du dich gerne melden



16er Haken in einer Ganzen Kirche


----------



## Marcoallround (3. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> 16er Haken in einer Ganzen Kirche



Ja, da die kirschen selbst wie gesagt 10-14 mm gross sind. Sonst hält der haken kaum. Noch als ergänzung:  
Ich steck die hakenspitze  1 mal durch die kirsche und dann versenke ich den haken auf der anderen Seite der kirsche. Nach dem anbiss warte ich ca 3-5 sec und setzte dann einen recht starken anhieb nach oben oder mit der fliessrichtung je nachdem wie weit der döbel entfernt steht. 
Grüsse


----------



## phirania (3. Juni 2019)




----------



## Marcoallround (3. Juni 2019)

Das Video ist sicherlich nicht schlecht aber bei uns verringern sich die fangchancen extrem wenn man so grosse konservierte kirschen nimmt. Kann aber an jedem gewässer wieder anders sein mit der grösse der Kirsche und des hakens. Und mit pose gehen die chancen nochmals zurück als vergleich Kollege mit pose 4 Döbel und ich ohne pose 10 Stk da die Kirsche einfach nicht so natürlich schwimmt wie ohne pose 
Grüsse


----------



## Marcoallround (4. Juni 2019)

So heut wiedermal am wasser söbel sind wie vom erdboden veschluckt bis jetzt 4 gesehen davon 3 fehlbisse und einen konnte ich zum Landgang überreden, wieder mit kirschen. Und wirklich praktisch jeder gesichtete Döbel schiesst drauf ... das macht süchtig 
Grüsse


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2019)

Ohh, habe das alles erst jetzt gesehen @Marcoallround ,herzlichen Dank für die Ausführungen zu den Kirschendöbeln, und natürlich fettes Petri!
hg
Minimax


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Juni 2019)

Es ist heiß. Hab schon drei Bisse leider nur kleinfisch. Der größte 48cm.


----------



## Stulle (5. Juni 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es ist heiß. Hab schon drei Bisse leider nur kleinfisch. Der größte 48cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Besser schlecht angeln als gut arbeiten


----------



## phirania (5. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> So heut wiedermal am wasser söbel sind wie vom erdboden veschluckt bis jetzt 4 gesehen davon 3 fehlbisse und einen konnte ich zum Landgang überreden, wieder mit kirschen. Und wirklich praktisch jeder gesichtete Döbel schiesst drauf ... das macht süchtig
> Grüsse



Schon mal mit Käsewürfel versucht bei dir am Gewässer.?
Bei mir am Fluß ist das der Bringer.


----------



## Marcoallround (5. Juni 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Schon mal mit Käsewürfel versucht bei dir am Gewässer.?
> Bei mir am Fluß ist das der Bringer.


 Ja bringt gar nichts auf die grossen da sind sie zu misstrauisch wie mit jedem anderen köder auch. 

Heute ein letztes mal am wasser wieder ein döbel gesichtet = einen gefangen 
Ich weiss nicht wo die grossen Mengen hin sind... ist mir echt ein rätsel, in 2 wochen ist warscheinlich dann alles wieder voll.


----------



## Fattony (7. Juni 2019)

Männerwochenende - Beginn seit 08:00 - Ein Fisch bis jetzt. Mein PB hinsichtlich Länge. 1.41m


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Männerwochenende - Beginn seit 08:00 - Ein Fisch bis jetzt. Mein PB hinsichtlich Länge. 1.41m



 Petri Heil


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juni 2019)

Hey
Sorry dass ich die Frage hier stelle aber ich will nicht extra nen neuen treath aufmachen.
Lohnt es sich bei 14-16  grad wassertemp und 20 grad luft schon auf wels und aal  zu fischen? Wir hatten einen temperatursturz von mittwoch (30 grad) auf donnerstag (18 grad) Das wasser hatte rund 17-18 grad. lohnt es sich dann überhaupt? 
Grüsse


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Sorry dass ich die Frage hier stelle aber ich will nicht extra nen neuen treath aufmachen.
> Lohnt es sich bei 14-16  grad wassertemp und 20 grad luft schon auf wels und aal  zu fischen? Wir hatten einen temperatursturz von mittwoch (30 grad) auf donnerstag (18 grad) Das wasser hatte rund 17-18 grad. lohnt es sich dann überhaupt?
> Grüsse


Das sieht man dann am Wasser würde ich sagen


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2019)

Dürfte durchaus was gehen.
Aber nur nasse Köder fangen...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Sorry dass ich die Frage hier stelle aber ich will nicht extra nen neuen treath aufmachen.
> Lohnt es sich bei 14-16  grad wassertemp und 20 grad luft schon auf wels und aal  zu fischen? Wir hatten einen temperatursturz von mittwoch (30 grad) auf donnerstag (18 grad) Das wasser hatte rund 17-18 grad. lohnt es sich dann überhaupt?
> Grüsse



Hallo,

lohnt sich sicher. Ich war gestern unterwegs, 6 Hechtbisse, zwei verwertet, gute 60 und 78 cm, dann einen ganz großen dranbekommen, nur war das kein Hecht sondern ein Karpfen von 85 cm mit geschätzten 13 Kilo, biss auf einen EffZett. Ich bin kein Karpfenfischer, deshalb ist dies mein persönlicher Karpfenrekord. 
Trotzdem ein Hecht in dieser Gewichtsklasse wäre mir lieber gewesen.
Ich kenne Wallerfischer, welche schon im März welche fangen, Aale übrigens auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Stulle (7. Juni 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Sorry dass ich die Frage hier stelle aber ich will nicht extra nen neuen treath aufmachen.
> Lohnt es sich bei 14-16  grad wassertemp und 20 grad luft schon auf wels und aal  zu fischen? Wir hatten einen temperatursturz von mittwoch (30 grad) auf donnerstag (18 grad) Das wasser hatte rund 17-18 grad. lohnt es sich dann überhaupt?
> Grüsse


Der Temperatur Sturz ist unschön aber sonst super Wetter.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2019)

Ich bin mal wieder los. Erst mal senken. Ententeichwetter.


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Juni 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Männerwochenende - Beginn seit 08:00 - Ein Fisch bis jetzt. Mein PB hinsichtlich Länge. 1.41m


Dickes Petri.


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juni 2019)

Dann werd ich mal losziehen wenn sich noch ein kollege dazugesellt. Das Wetter macht grad bisschen wasses will, morgens grau und regen. Jetzt schönstes Frühsommer wetter, Abends dann aber wieder Regen was aber meist ja nicht schlecht ist.
Grüsse


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juni 2019)

Bin auch am Wasser. Petri.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2019)

Fische senken ging so was von schnell. Der Gründling ist gerade am laichen.
Angeln scharf, bin beim Haken binden.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2019)

Petri Heil Tom und Marco. Holt was raus.

Soll man gar nicht glauben, was Barsche sich so reinziehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2019)

Petri Jungs. Stunde noch, dann bin ich auch weg hier


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juni 2019)

Entschneidert. Leider zu kurz.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juni 2019)

Ekhmm. 73 cm. Mein PB.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Jeeeeeeaaaaahhh.


----------



## rutilus69 (7. Juni 2019)

Petri zum PB!


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2019)

schicker Stachelritter. Petri


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2019)

Petri
Schöner Zetty


----------



## Jason (7. Juni 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ekhmm. 73 cm. Mein PB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saubere Arbeit. Gratulation


----------



## JottU (7. Juni 2019)

Neue Stelle, nächster Versuch.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2019)

Petri zum Zander Tom.
JottU hol was raus.

Ich hab mich ans Ufer gelegt. 2 Barsche hatte ich noch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mal sehen.

Ist ordentlich gesumme in der Luft.


----------



## JottU (7. Juni 2019)

Hier ist das größtenteils schon wieder vorbei. Von halb bis um zehn wars schlimm, jetzt fast nix mehr.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2019)

Reingepropft.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2019)

Hier gibt's schon Zielfisch(e)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2019)

Schonmal entschneidert...74er Elbaal auf kopflose Grundel


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2019)

So groß sind meine nicht.
Fettes Petri.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Wäre ja nicht schlecht wenn mal ein Richtiger kommt.


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2019)

Der erste Aal dies Jahr für mich.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Petri JottU

Der Eimer füllt sich. Ist sogar schon ein 70er dabei. 
Schönes Gewitterleuchten am W-SW Himmel. Donnern hört man es auch schon leise. Hoffentlich kommt das nicht bis hier her.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2019)

Hier wirds gleich ungemütlich, da kommt gleich richtig was runter....ab ins Zelt


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Runter soll hier auch was kommen. Um 3 oder um 6 vielleicht Gewitter ... Die Wetterdienste sind sich noch nicht einig.

Der könnte schon 90 haben.


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2019)

Schöner Brummer zokker, Petri.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juni 2019)

Sauber Männers. Da hat es ja ganz ordentlich geschnuckelt heute. Habe mir auch ein bisschen was zusammen gesammelt


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Petri Aalzheimer, das sieht ja sehr gut aus.

Ich musste mich verlegen, kam ganz dicke. Starkwind und Regen von Achtern kommt nicht so gut. Liege jetzt in einer geschützten Bucht. Angeln sind wieder drin ... glaub nicht das hier was geht. Hau mich auf's Ohr.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Eben kam noch ein 60er. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Es pladdert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2019)

Pladdert seit gut 3h...vorbei Gewitter mit gut Gebläse, dacht mir fliegt hier alles weg.
Bis auf den einen war nüscht hier.

Schöne Ausbeute habt ihr da gezogen, Petri


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Rückfahrt. Wetter ist wieder ok.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

kleiner Nachtrag ... der Aal hat 94cm


----------



## phirania (8. Juni 2019)

Petri.
Meister Propper und sein Aal.....


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Juni 2019)

@zokker dickes Petri zum Aal


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juni 2019)

Petri Zokker. Das ist ein extrem feiner Schlauch. Wie viele waren das denn bei Dir? Auch nicht alltäglich so eine Frequenz oder? Ich muss mich um meine Schlangen gleich noch "kümmern".


----------



## Ostseesilber (8. Juni 2019)

Petri Männers, da habt ihr ja ganz schön abgeräumt...

Diese Wetterlage mit der Gewitterluft ist für das Aalangeln schon optimal.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juni 2019)

Heute wegen Wind bin auf die andere Seite vom NOK gewandert. Erste Biss und 53cm.
Der Jäger 




Und seine Beute


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (8. Juni 2019)

Petri @Zokker,das is ja ein Lööööööööwäääää. Ein ähnliches Tier hatte ich mal vor gut 25 Jahren,Armdick und Schlohweiß.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2019)

Petri Dank Männers.



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Zokker. Das ist ein extrem feiner Schlauch. Wie viele waren das denn bei Dir? Auch nicht alltäglich so eine Frequenz oder? Ich muss mich um meine Schlangen gleich noch "kümmern".



6 (ab 60cm) hab ich mitgenommen. 2 sind wieder zurück gegangen.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank Männers.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 (ab 60cm) hab ich mitgenommen. 2 sind wieder zurück gegangen.


Petri zokker! War eine tolle Nacht, woll?
Ich finde deinen Fangerfolg grundsätzlich mehr als bemerkenswert- du hast ja mal gepostet wie du die Köfis anköderst und angelst, so meine ich mich zu erinnern mit Pose und/oder Piepser? An und für sich eine super simple Angelei war Montage und Gerät angeht, die Aalerei, aber ich frage mich was machst du so viel besser als wir anderen  klar, mit dem Boot hast du Vorteile aber dennoch braucht man gute Gewässerkenntnisse für dauerhaften Fangerfolg, frei mich jedes Jahr wenn deine Aalmeldungen anfangen. Danke dafür


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juni 2019)

Gut besetzte Stillgewässer sind schonmal nicht schlecht !

Ich kenne einen Angelverein, der hat sich beim Fischer Aale zwischen 60 - 90cm. "geleistet" und dann in seine Seen besetzt.

Pro Nacht nur 1 , max. 2 Bisse - aber die hatten es in sich.

@zokker Grüße Dich und Petri ! - welche Vorfachart verwendest Du bei Tauis ( Material und Dicke? ) 

R.S.

P.S: der Angelverein hat so nicht mehr besetzt seit ein paar Jahren - war wohl zu teuer...


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Petri zokker! War eine tolle Nacht, woll?
> Ich finde deinen Fangerfolg grundsätzlich mehr als bemerkenswert- du hast ja mal gepostet wie du die Köfis anköderst und angelst, so meine ich mich zu erinnern mit Pose und/oder Piepser? An und für sich eine super simple Angelei war Montage und Gerät angeht, die Aalerei, aber ich frage mich was machst du so viel besser als wir anderen  klar, mit dem Boot hast du Vorteile aber dennoch braucht man gute Gewässerkenntnisse für dauerhaften Fangerfolg, frei mich jedes Jahr wenn deine Aalmeldungen anfangen. Danke dafür



Danke dir.
Foto vom Köfi aufziehen poste ich heute Abend noch mal.
Ich angle mit Flott und Piepser. Man will ja auch mal schlafen.





Für den Erfolg mache ich erst mal das Gewässer verantwortlich. Ich angle da aber schon seit fast 40 Jahren, kenne mich also ein wenig aus. Achso und Anfüttern ist ganz wichtig. Bevor ich mich mich nachts ans Ufer lege wird großflächig verteilt.








Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @zokker Grüße Dich und Petri ! - welche Vorfachart verwendest Du bei Tauis ( Material und Dicke? )



Petri Dank
Angle zwar nur mit Köfis aber das ist ja egal. Vorfachstärke ist abriebfeste 35er Mono. ZZ die hier. 






Vorfachlänge nicht unter 70cm. Ich hab noch NIE einen Aal verloren weil er mir dar Vorfach durchgescheuert oder gebissen hat und ich drille die Aale oft über weite Strecken heran. Der Große letzte Nacht hat so 50-60m Schnur genommen.


Heute Nachmittag geht`s wieder los.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Juni 2019)

Top !

Danke Dir 

R.S.


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2019)

Bin los.


----------



## Tweak (9. Juni 2019)

Wollte just4fun brassen angeln aber völlig tote Hose...nach 8 Stunden für mich das Nonplusultra...mein lieblingsfisch mit 42cm


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2019)

Petri zur Schleie.

Hier ist Ententeich.

So ziehe ich die Köfis auf.


----------



## phobos (9. Juni 2019)

Na dann viel glück, überlege noch ob ich heute noch gehe, gestern war so was von tote Hose in der Nacht...
Hier muss sich der Pegel erst wieder mal etwas beruhigen.. geht ständig rauf und runter und dreck kommt immer noch so viel daher...

Wenn ich anfüttern würde wäre Grundelparty , hab aber auch schon mal überlegt mit Madenkorb zu fischen und auftreibend mit U-Pose.
Liegt bei dir der Köfi auf Grund oder?


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2019)

Der Köfi war rund 10cm über Grund.
70 oder knapp drüber.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2019)

Rapfen, Aland, Brachsen und Barsch zeigten sich bisher nur angewidert von blinker und Twister. Nun mal sehen was naturköder mag.


----------



## fosiel (9. Juni 2019)

Petri allen am Wasser, ich selber komm kaum dazu aber eure Fotos und Berichte lassen mein Anglerherz höher schlagen!

Danke


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2019)

Petri allen die es am Wasser geschafft haben.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2019)

Viele neue PB für mich heute leider alles aus der Botanik


----------



## Welpi (9. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Der Köfi war rund 10cm über Grund.
> 70 oder knapp drüber



Petri Zokker, ich wünsch Dir a gute Aalnacht. Bin bei Dir im Gäu, wir urlauben seit heute Mittag in Röbel. Muss mich am Dienstag im Angelladen mal schlau machen, was man für eine Tageskarte alles braucht, hab mal prophylaktisch eine Rute mitgenommen


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2019)




----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2019)

Petr Stulle, ist ja ein mächtiges Teil.
Petri Dank an alle.

Ich hab mich schon ans Ufer gelegt. Der Wind hat ganz gut zugelegt. 2 Barsche.


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325605
> Anhang anzeigen 325606


Du fängst auch alles ,Stulle.


----------



## Zmann (9. Juni 2019)

Hab es auch ans Wasser geschafft die Ruten sind Scharf und ich gespannt was kommt.
Petri Zokker und allen anderen am Wasser!


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Du fängst auch alles ,Stulle.




Zielfisch ist auch schon raus gekommen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juni 2019)

Fischfetzen und Döbelhack im Madenkorb... und Maden - möglicherweise laicht derzeit einiges, da könnten kleine Köder rocken- wenn bis 12 Nix beisst kommt der ewige Tauwurm an den Haken


----------



## phobos (9. Juni 2019)

So ca. 65cm. Nen großen verloren da über steinpackung gezogen... Hatte ne kleine grundel auftreibend für Zander und Aal ausgelegt natürlich geht da ein großer waller drauf.

Wenn ich mit schwerem Gerät anrücke wird sicher keiner drauf gehen...


----------



## Stulle (9. Juni 2019)

Gerade den einzigen guten Fisch verloren weil ich im Gestrüpp hängen geblieben bin


----------



## geomas (9. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fischfetzen und Döbelhack im Madenkorb... und Maden - möglicherweise laicht derzeit einiges, da könnten kleine Köder rocken- wenn bis 12 Nix beisst kommt der ewige Tauwurm an den Haken



D____hack zum Anfüttern auf Aale? Du bist ja mutig. Gebs Gott, daß hier kein Ükel-Stammtisch-Besucher mitliest...


----------



## Minimax (9. Juni 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> D____hack zum Anfüttern auf Aale? Du bist ja mutig. Gebs Gott, daß hier kein Ükel-Stammtisch-Besucher mitliest...



Ist bereits notiert


----------



## phobos (9. Juni 2019)

Endlich zielfisch dieses Jahr. So ca 65. Foto schlecht da Akku ziemlich leer. Auf den guten alten taui


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Juni 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> D____hack zum Anfüttern auf Aale? Du bist ja mutig. Gebs Gott, daß hier kein Ükel-Stammtisch-Besucher mitliest...


Der kleine Kerl hatte sich leider in suizidaler Absicht auf einen dendro geworfen und in bester Barschmanier bis zum Podex geschluckt. So hat sein Opfer wenigstens noch einen Nutzen, Yates gwsN und Walker Fsmi seien meine Zeugen!


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Endlich zielfisch dieses Jahr. So ca 65. Foto schlecht da Akku ziemlich leer. Auf den guten alten taui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Aal.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2019)

Von mir auch Petri, zum Aal und zum Waller.
Hier tut sich heute nicht viel. Ich hau mich mal auf's Ohr.
Schade Stulle, kann man nix machen


----------



## Zmann (10. Juni 2019)

Am Zielfisch vorbei aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2019)

Der sieht doch richtig gut aus. Fettes Petri.


----------



## Zmann (10. Juni 2019)

Jep den gibts Morgen Abend...Petri Dank!


----------



## Stulle (10. Juni 2019)

Wird bestimmt lecker auf dem letzten Meter hatte ich schon öfter Probleme, ich werde da wohl was bauen müsse .


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2019)

Die Nacht tat sich Aalmäßig nicht viel, eigentlich gar nix. Viel Schlaf gab es trotzdem nicht, Barsche und treibendes Kraut ließ es immer wieder Piepen. Einen gute Biss hatte ich, der hat fast die ganze Schnur von der Rolle gezogen, ist aber leider nicht hängen geblieben. Der Köfi hatte aber ein Loch im Bauch, schätze mal das es ein Zander war.
Regen gab es auch, jetzt nieselt es nur noch. Liege wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## phirania (10. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Döbelhack im Madenkorb...



Oh Oh möge der Döbelgott dich strafen....


----------



## daci7 (10. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Fischfetzen und Döbelhack im Madenkorb... und Maden - möglicherweise laicht derzeit einiges, da könnten kleine Köder rocken- wenn bis 12 Nix beisst kommt der ewige Tauwurm an den Haken


Er hat Jehova gesagt! Steinigt Ihn!


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2019)

Ist hier Kasperletheater?

Rückfahrt.


----------



## Marcoallround (10. Juni 2019)

Die erste schöne Bafo ist draussen.
Am Abend gehts dann trotz starkregen weiter.
Bin zuversichtlich.
Grüsse


----------



## thanatos (11. Juni 2019)

Pfingsten ist Vergangenheit und ich war mal wieder über den Beanglungsdruck erstaunt ,drei Tage
und super Wetter , Samstag zwei Spinnangler und ein Karpfen C&R ler,
Sonntag ein Stipper und der Karpfenfreak ,heute war ich ganz allein und an allen Tagen hat es gut gebissen .
Sonnabend abends kamen noch vier zum grillen ,saufen und nebenbei aalangeln  und natürlich
Mücken füttern die waren nach Sonnenuntergang verdammt verfressen .


----------



## Stulle (11. Juni 2019)

Erzähl mir mehr von Mücken.


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2019)

Die Sonne scheint...
Die Mücken pieken....
Hohes Gras und nichts zum...
Rasen mähen....


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2019)

Also gestern am Kanal gabs wie üblich nur ein paar Barsche in Miniformat und Grundeln zum erbrechen....


----------



## Mikesch (11. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Erzähl mir mehr von Mücken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nutzt der Mückenschleier recht wenig.
Du solltest einen Hut mit Krempe tragen und den Mückenschleier darüber ziehen.
Nur so hat der Schleier Abstand zur Haut und die Mücken können dich mit ihrem Rüssel nicht erreichen.


----------



## Stulle (11. Juni 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> So nutzt der Mückenschleier recht wenig.
> Du solltest einen Hut mit Krempe tragen und den Mückenschleier darüber ziehen.
> Nur so hat der Schleier Abstand zur Haut und die Mücken können dich mit ihrem Rüssel nicht erreichen.


Stechen tuhen sie mich ehr selten aber Mund und Nase wirken irgendwie anziehend auf sie.


----------



## Stulle (11. Juni 2019)

6 angler ein Fisch, als hätten sie das Maul zugenäht.


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2019)

Die sind Alle im Urlaub...
Schöne geflegte Anlage.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juni 2019)

Canal Grande.  Mal schauen
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Juni 2019)

Gerade noch entschneidert und Abbruch. Gewitter und starke Regen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Juni 2019)

Rapfen so um 70cm.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Beißen wollen die aber nicht.
Ob Zander hungrig ist...?!


----------



## Marcoallround (13. Juni 2019)

Los gehts mit etwas verspätung bin ich entlich am Welsangeln, sehr hoher Wasserstand und brutale Strömung aber ich habe die Ruten in einem Strömungsarmen bereich mit ca 3 metern Tiefe.Hoffentlich geht was bin auf eher kleinere Welse aus.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2019)

na dann mal Petri Heil Marco, drücke dir die Daumen ...


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2019)

War heute mal am Döbelbach schauen:


----------



## phobos (13. Juni 2019)

Heute auch unterwegs erster Aal um 65cm.
Irgendwas gutes verloren neues vorfachmaterial getestet [21kg Geflecht] gleich mal versagt.... Wird in Zukunft auf kevlar hinauslaufen werden teure Haken


----------



## Marcoallround (14. Juni 2019)

Gestern ist leider kein Wels hängen geblieben aber 2 Barsche konnte  ich erwischen. Heute Abend gehts dann ein bisschen länger ans Wasser. 
Grüsse


----------



## u-see fischer (14. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Heute auch unterwegs erster Aal um 65cm.
> Irgendwas gutes verloren neues vorfachmaterial getestet [21kg Geflecht] gleich mal versagt.... Wird in Zukunft auf kevlar hinauslaufen werden teure Haken
> Anhang anzeigen 325871



Warum Geflecht auf Aal. Geht doch hervorragend mit Mono, ist günstig und hält.
Da Geflecht so gut wie keine Dehnung hat, kann der Aal das auch recht schnell aufsprengen. Hinzu kommt auch, dass bei Geflecht einzelne Fasern durch die kleinen Aalzähne beschädigt werden und so die Tragkraft schnell merklich reduziert wird.


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Warum Geflecht auf Aal. Geht doch hervorragend mit Mono, ist günstig und hält.
> Da Geflecht so gut wie keine Dehnung hat, kann der Aal das auch recht schnell aufsprengen. Hinzu kommt auch, dass bei Geflecht einzelne Fasern durch die kleinen Aalzähne beschädigt werden und so die Tragkraft schnell merklich reduziert wird.



Genau so ist das, Geflecht auf Aal geht gar nicht, hab ich vor vielen Jahren auch mal getestet.


----------



## phirania (14. Juni 2019)

Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Stulle (14. Juni 2019)

Kevlar ist recht teuer und lohnt sich wohl nur bei regelmäßigen Wels Fängen.


----------



## phobos (14. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Kevlar ist recht teuer und lohnt sich wohl nur bei regelmäßigen Wels Fängen.



That's the point... Regelmäßige Wallerfänge und Zander.



zokker schrieb:


> Genau so ist das, Geflecht auf Aal geht gar nicht, hab ich vor vielen Jahren auch mal getestet.



Hab 12 oder 14 Jahre mir Wiplash gefischt (Durchgehend Hauptschnur und Vorfach) nie Probleme... nur ist die Schnurr jetzt eben so alt und nicht mehr zum trauen...
Für mich bisher die beste Schnur was Abriebsfestigkeit betrifft.




u-see fischer schrieb:


> Warum Geflecht auf Aal. Geht doch hervorragend mit Mono, ist günstig und hält.
> Da Geflecht so gut wie keine Dehnung hat, kann der Aal das auch recht schnell aufsprengen. Hinzu kommt auch, dass bei Geflecht einzelne Fasern durch die kleinen Aalzähne beschädigt werden und so die Tragkraft schnell merklich reduziert wird.



Das löst ne gut arbeitende Bremse. Ich bevorzuge halt geflecht weils geschmeidiger ist. Gestern dann alles mit Kevlar gemacht kein Probleme und bei dem bleibt es jetzt auch...


Und zu guter letzt gestern noch ne Granate gefangen 84 cm und  noch einen mit 58. Schon komisch bis vor 10 Tagen nix und jetzt 3...


----------



## Marcoallround (14. Juni 2019)

Sooo ruten sind draussen.
Hoffentlich klapps.


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. Juni 2019)

Go For it oder anders ausgedrückt Petri .... morgen startet meine Nachtschicht


----------



## JottU (14. Juni 2019)

Habe es dann doch noch ans Wasser geschafft. Besser spät als nie.


----------



## JottU (14. Juni 2019)

Nicht mal ne halbe Stunde die Ruten drin, schon der erste Aal. Leider etwas zu klein. 
So gefallen mir neue Gewässer.


----------



## Marcoallround (14. Juni 2019)

Ich bin wieder zuhause, leider ne nullrunde. Nächste Woche beginne ich den spot dann auf karpfen zu preparieren mit Mais, ein schöner karpfen zeigte sich nähmlich an der Oberfläche. 
Grüsse


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2019)

Gewitter ist durch, nun noch schnell senken.


----------



## JottU (15. Juni 2019)

So ein bisschen Gewitter könnte ich hier auch gebrauchen. Noch 33 Grad sinds. Wird wohl eine T-Shirt-Nacht, schlimmer als gestern.


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2019)

Senken hat geklappt. 

Ob ich wohl noch zum Angeln komme. Mach gleich wieder zu. Ordentlich windig.


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2019)

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2019)

Dicht ans Schilf ins flache Wasser gelegt ... mal sehen ob was geht.
 Mit den Mücken geht es langsam los. Die ganz kleinen.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2019)

Doppelschlag. Haben beide so um die 75.


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Juni 2019)

Gratulation Zocker.so etwas ist immer total genial. Und das noch bei der  Größe. beißt erst nichts und dann nen Doppelschlag. Ich warte noch drauf..Sitze  auch noch aber bis jetzt 0- Runde.aber sind ja noch n paar Stunden


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2019)

Danke Paul

Ich habe gut ausgeschlafen. Es gab keinen weiteren Biss. Das geht genau so los wie letztes Jahr. Werde die Adler füttern und mich ins Tiefe legen.


----------



## Stulle (16. Juni 2019)

Petri, im hamburger raum hab ich mich dieses we garnicht raus getraut.


----------



## phirania (16. Juni 2019)

Gestern gabs ein par von denen hier.
Karpfen hatte noch keinen  Bock.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2019)

Feierabend


----------



## harbec (16. Juni 2019)

... Petri zu den beiden Schlangen!


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Juni 2019)

Bei mir gabs um 4 Uhr einen 50er Aal,einen dicken verloren,weil ich zu faul war, das von Muscheln angescheuerte Vorfach zu wechseln.Danach noch einen 70er Zander. Frag mich wie der Aal sich den großen Ukelei reingezogen hat, der Haken saß tief.
Beide Fische gingen zurück.Schade die Nacht sah vorab so vielversprechend aus(stürmisch, gute Strömung und stark bewölkt), war schon ziemlich enttäuscht.
Hoffe Zocker ,du hast nicht recht,mit dem Vergleich zum letzten Jahr,aber Tendenzen sind da.Aale geht bis jetzt,also bei mir noch nicht viel besser...Allerdings mit Zandern könnte ich mich totscheißen,die möchte ich aber nicht,vor allem nicht beim Nachtangeln


----------



## Bootsy48 (17. Juni 2019)

Sooo, heute soll es Mal endlich den ersten Aal 2019 für mich geben


----------



## Fattony (17. Juni 2019)

Ich beherzigen den Tipp von @Andal und versuchs mit Blech. Kein Geld für Materialschlachten in der Donau.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2019)

Dann wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg Frank.


----------



## Bootsy48 (17. Juni 2019)

Danke Zokker ....Crunshtime startet jetzt....zum warm machen hatte ich ne untermäßige Bafo und nen Halbstarken Döbel ..... Allen die am Wasser sind ... Petri Heil


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2019)

Guter 75er


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juni 2019)

Bin eigentlich hinter der Rapfen. Uns sowas?!  .
Ganz flach und ziemlich schnell geführte 10gr. und buuum. Dachte zuerst jeaah meine erste... waaaas??? 63cm Zander.


----------



## phobos (19. Juni 2019)

Petri zu dem Zander, fischt du im Tidenbereich? 
Ich mach noch ein Nickerchen und dann gehts zu den Aalen, hoffentlich hält das Wetter...


----------



## phobos (19. Juni 2019)

Grundeln sind gefangen angeln draußen, Wetter traumhaft Mücken nicht so. Nopixgo falls es jemandem was sagt hilft eher so semi... Zum Glück hab ichs balistol noch mitgenommen


----------



## phobos (19. Juni 2019)

Mich gewundert warum hier nix los ist... Grade eingefallen dass ja nur in paar Regionen morgen Feiertag ist ... Fische haben bis jetzt auch Feiertag...


----------



## Bootsy48 (19. Juni 2019)

Wenn hier nicht seit dem frühen Abend ein Gewitter das nächste jagen würde wàre ich auch am Wasser


----------



## Jason (20. Juni 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Wenn hier nicht seit dem frühen Abend ein Gewitter das nächste jagen würde wàre ich auch am Wasser


Wäre auch zu gefährlich. Dann lass das lieber.

Gruß Jason


----------



## phobos (20. Juni 2019)

Nach einer sehr ruhigen Nacht gab's eben noch diesen 78er.


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2019)

Fettes Petri phobos.

Ja, hier ist kein Feiertag.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Juni 2019)

Die nächste Runde Ostsee ist gestartet. Müssen gleich nur noch die Fische mitspielen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Juni 2019)

Es wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Die fischen wollten mitspielen aber Wind, Welle  und Strömung nicht.
Erste  drift, zwei Dorsche. Zweite drift, angeln unmöglich. 400 Gramm Blei blieben nur ganz kurz unten. Auf platte gingen in 1 Stunde gerade mal 2 Stück. Aus angesagten 20 cm Welle wurde einiges mehr. Fahren jetzt in den Hafen zurück.


----------



## Marcoallround (20. Juni 2019)

Ich habs auch mal wirder ans wasser geschafft, gebissen hat noch nichts aber das kommt hoffentlich noch. Falls nicht schau ich weiter dem Eisvogel und dem Biber zu.


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2019)

Super Einstellung Marco. 
Wünsche dir trotzdem fette Beute. 
Biber ohne ie.


----------



## JottU (20. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht schaut er ja auch dem Justin beim baden zu.
Der wird ja mit ie geschrieben.


----------



## sprogoe (20. Juni 2019)

A


JottU schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaut er ja auch dem Justin beim baden zu.
> Der wird ja mit ie geschrieben.


Aber nur der Justin Bieber.


----------



## phobos (21. Juni 2019)

Heute auch unterwegs und obwohl die Nacht beschissen startete wurde es grad schön..
Aber der Reihe nach bis 20:00uhr zog ein Gewitter über uns hinweg beim Angelplatz etwas später so bin ich um 20:30 los in der Hoffnung, dass das Regenradar nicht lügt.

Schon gewusst was ich heute für einen Platz nehme (einen wo ich mich verkrümmeln kann wenn noch was kommen sollte da Auto 5m weg). Angekommen schon gewundert was da für ein komisches Teil steht aber nicht gleich erkannt. Jetzt ist da ein Fahrradfahrer mit so nem minizelt am pennen. Nicht das es da eben wäre oder so... Nach dem ich ihn innerlich verflucht habe, alternative gesucht bzw getestet wusste aber schon dass es eher nix wird. Also Platz von gestern und gehofft das nix kommt.
 Kaum grundeln erwischt also Wurm. Fressen die Grundeln ab bleibt aber keine hängen. Denk ich mir so euch Biester Helf ich,  kleinen Haken gebunden kleines Stück Wurm drauf raus.. Geht kurz drauf der Freilauf.. Anschlag... Keine Grundel... hängt da ein Aal gehofft das der Haken hält, Aal im Kescher so 70 cm... Auf die wenigen Grundeln  die ich erwischt habe ging zuerst ein kleiner Waller und später eine Kampfgrudel drauf. Die spendete paar Filets, wobei bei den Kesslergrundel fast nix dran ist die bestehen irgendwie nur aus Kopf...
Und eben den ersten masigen Zander seit Jahren mit dem Filet erwischt. Zwar nur 51 aber immerhin ich bin happy


----------



## phobos (21. Juni 2019)

So daheim.... gab sogar noch nen Zanderklon,  genau die gleiche Größe.
Lustigerweise auch wieder so um 3:15Uhr die letzten großen Aale bissen auch jeweils um die Zeit , anscheinend nehmen die noch nen Grundelsnack bevor es zum Schlafen geht .
Blöd nur dass mich das immer dazu verleitet zu lange draussen zu bleiben...


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Petri phobos, hat sich ja dann doch gelohnt ... dank dem Radfahrer ...


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Ich versuche es mal wieder. Erst mal senken.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Juni 2019)

Schön  wieder ein Abend mit @zokker s Gutenachtgeschichten. Gute Jagd


----------



## phobos (21. Juni 2019)

Dann viel Glück, ich geh heute Abend auch wieder raus, stand jetzt bleibt das Wetter stabil...

Deine Bilder bestärken mich immer wieder, dass ich unbedingt ein Boot brauche


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Danke Leute.
Angeln sind schon eine Weile scharf. Senken ging ganz gut, der Uki laicht schon wieder und es gab eine Menge grosse Plötze und Plieten. Bin gerade am Adler füttern. Die Möwen sind aber meist schneller.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Bin gerade am Adler füttern. Die Möwen sind aber meist schneller.



Handfütterung!!! Handfütterung!!! Handfütterung!!!


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)




----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juni 2019)

Drück dir die Daumen, probier heut mal paar Stündchen am Kanal


----------



## fosiel (21. Juni 2019)

Petri phobos schöne Fische ... 
Viel Glück zokker ... bin auf Deine nächsten Fotos gespannt!


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Danke Rudi.
Dir wünsche ich natürlich auch fette Beute.

Danke dir auch Marco ... Bilder morgen bei " Tier in freier Wildbahn "

Hier hat sich noch nichts gerührt. Nicht mal ein Barsch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juni 2019)

Bei mir ist auch noch ruhig, Kanal ist heute glatt wie ne Glasscheibe


----------



## phobos (21. Juni 2019)

Bin auch startklar, köderfische gefangen und draußen. Sonne geht auch gleich unter, in guten 2 Stunden kommt dafür der Mond...

Anhang anzeigen 326354


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Ich liege auch im Flachen für die kürzeste Nacht.


----------



## phobos (21. Juni 2019)

Hast du eine Kamera dabei oder knipst du mit dem Handy? Fotos sehen immer so professionell aus?


----------



## Welpi (21. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich liege auch im Flachen für die kürzeste Nacht.



Das ist sowiso ziemlich krass, wie lange es bei euch "oben" noch Dämmert...Petri, hol was raus!


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Die 


phobos schrieb:


> Hast du eine Kamera dabei oder knipst du mit dem Handy? Fotos sehen immer so professionell aus?


Die beiden Möwen Fotos sind mit der Kamera gemacht, sonst knipse ich hier nur mit Handy (Samsung S5). 

Danke dir Welpi, ich werde mein bestes geben.
Richtig dunkel wird es um die Zeit jetzt gar nicht mehr.  Der Nordhimmel ist die ganze Nacht schön hell.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2019)

Nordhimmel - aktuell
Handybild
Warum manche Bilder nicht ordentlich angezeigt werden, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## phobos (21. Juni 2019)

Hier ist es noch ruhig. Laut Wetter.com kein Niederschlag, regenradar sagt ja... Eben noch schnell zum Auto gespurtet und Schirm geholt..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Juni 2019)

Gab grad ne 50er Zanderfritte...ging gleich wieder rein

Der Himmel sah bei uns ähnlich aus


----------



## phobos (22. Juni 2019)

Schirm zu holen war ein guter Plan, mittlerweile leichter Regen. Eben gab's den ersten Aal. Wird so 70-75 cm haben.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2019)

Hehe, fettes Petri.
Hatte eben einen Biss. Der hat aber wieder los gelassen. Hab dann noch die Köfis gewechselt und da hing an einer Angel noch einer dran. Schnürsenkel. Ich hau mich auf's Ohr.


----------



## phobos (22. Juni 2019)

Danke. Hier ist es auch sehr ruhig ein biss das war der Aal. Naja hammertime ist erst in 2 Stunden


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2019)

Habe heute einen richtig geilen Abend erwischt. Leider am Arsch der Welt und völlig ohne Empfang, aber es war der hammer. Neben zwei Zandern und 3 Schnürsenkeln könnte ich noch 8 schöne Aale zwischen 60 und geschätzt 85 verhaften. Im hellen sind die noch auf die Grundeln geflogen, als es dunkel wurde lief überraschend nur DB.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2019)

SUPER ... Das ist ja der Hammer. Ganz dickes Petri.  Da hast ja die richtige Stelle erwischt. Freut mich echt für dich. 

Hier ist genau umgedreht, nichts.  Auch nicht schlecht ... brauch ich nichts sauber machen.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2019)

Man hätt ja auch noch ein wenig schlafen können.


----------



## phobos (22. Juni 2019)

Petri das ist ja mal ein Eimer voll Aale. Hier war tote Hose hab seit 1:00uhr mehr oder weniger durch geschlafen jetzt geht es dann heim


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2019)

Letzte Chance für einen Aal.
Liege wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## phobos (22. Juni 2019)

Nicht mehr ganz live weil nach dem Foto das Handy leer war sitz jetzt im Auto. Gab kurz nach meinem Post einen echten überraschungsfisch...  Hecht 80cm schon im drill gewundert was da so schnell an die Oberfläche kommt und solche Fluchten macht. Bisher ein gutes Wochenende...


----------



## fosiel (22. Juni 2019)

fettes Petri Aalzheimer und phobos ... das hat sich doch gelohnt!


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2019)

Petri phobos,
ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2019)

Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2019)

Nicht mal Krabben gehen an die Würmer.


----------



## Papamopps (22. Juni 2019)

Gestern Herseln.... bei Bonn 
Leider geschneidert. Und mit 3,50m echt viel Wasserdruck.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nur die Kinder neben mir haben auf die Szippe Köderfische gehabt.


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Nicht mal Krabben gehen an die Würmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schicke Mütze.


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Schicke Mütze.



Bester Sonnenschutz


----------



## Bootsy48 (22. Juni 2019)

Nachtschicht am Teich ist angesagt


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Bester Sonnenschutz


Hab mir tatsächlich aus dem Geund überlegt eine zu holen, aber dann fiel mir ein dass ich eh meist spät zum fischen komme


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Nachtschicht am Teich ist angesagt


Petri Heil, lass dich nicht von den Mücken auffressen.


----------



## phobos (22. Juni 2019)

Hmm mich hats heute auch nicht daheim halten können... Fehlentscheidung bis jetzt... seit ner Stunde warte ich das der Regen leichter wird...


----------



## harbec (22. Juni 2019)

... fettes Petri Aalzheimer. Absoluter Hammer!


----------



## Tweak (23. Juni 2019)

Knapp 65cm...leider keine Waage aber ordentlich Speck drauf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Juni 2019)

Gestern zu zweit mit dem Bellyboot vor Dranske in die Nacht hinein geangelt und sauber abgeschneidert.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Juni 2019)

Super, da haste ne Sternstunde erwischt!


----------



## bombe20 (23. Juni 2019)

ich war heute mit meinem großen auf barschjagt an einer stelle, wo wir seit letztem sommer ziemlich zuverlässig gefangen haben. er angelt stoisch über einen langen zeitraum eine stelle mit einem goldenen 4er mepps ab. vom barschen war weit und breit nichts zu sehen, aber er hat vier zander um die 50cm rausgeholt. ich blieb mit einem aussteiger schneider.


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2019)

Blick nach vorn:






Blick nach hinten:






Das Wasser kocht vor Brut. Auf geht's Aalen!


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2019)

Ein Schnürsenkel der natürlich wieder schwimmt ... die schlechteste Nacht bisher dieses Jahr. Trotzdem wars sehr entspannt.


----------



## thanatos (25. Juni 2019)

tolle Nacht ,von 22°° bis 3 Uhr morgens ,
gebissen haben sie wie verrückt - aber leider nur die Mücken .
ich glaube um Blutsenkung und Blutverdünner muß ich mir keine Gedanken machen .
petri allen bei denen auch die Fische gebissen haben .


----------



## thanatos (26. Juni 2019)

vergangene Nacht - habe mich einigermaßen der Mücken erwehrt - also der Blutverlust hat sich in Grenzen
gehalten es war schön ruhig bis auf das Gesumme ,habe zwei Satelliten gesehen ,zwei Sternschuppen aber
zu gedankenträge um mir was zu wünschen ,als Venus sich hinter die Bäume verzogen hat und die Mondsichel
gerade hoch kam der erste Rohrsänger seine " Musik " anmachte kam endlich der " Biß".
Bremse zu und erst mal straff halten , am anderen Ende nur ein Zittern also langsam einholen ,war mühseelig
am  Kahn erst mal die Sehne von etwa einer Bollerwagenladung Hornkraut befreit . Nun wurde auch
mein " Kampfpartner " mobil ,hab ihn erst mal ca 100 m ins freie Wasser ziehen lassen und es dann
schwerer gemacht als er dann stehen blieb holte ich ihn zurück ,schon da merkte ich das etwas anders
war als sonst .Mit viel Geduld und Spucke hatte ich ihn dann vor der Bordwand aber keine Chance
das Gaff zu setzen er hing am Schwanz fest ein prächtiger Spiegelkarpfen und er hat auf seine
" Kopfstand" bestanden , habe ja noch gehofft das er aufgibt und sich mal flach legt aber dann ist der
Haken bei einem jähen Fluchtversuch ausgeschlitzt ,unter dessen ist es dann schon hell geworden also ab
nach hause ,Hühner aus dem Stall lassen ,duschen und ab in die Heia .
Heute fällt aus -ist viel zu heiß.
aber allen die heute losziehen ein herzliches
Petri Heil


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2019)

Schöner Bericht 

Aber du wolltest ihn Gaffen?


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Juni 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht
> 
> Aber du wolltest ihn Gaffen?



Ich nehme mittlerweile nur noch das Gaff, ist einfacher zu transportieren und handlicher


----------



## Stulle (27. Juni 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich nehme mittlerweile nur noch das Gaff, ist einfacher zu transportieren und handlicher


In "Notsituationen" auch vielseitig einsetzbar.


----------



## Marcoallround (27. Juni 2019)

So lässt es sich den abend doch ausklingen. Kirschenangeln auf Döbel, zwar rund 36 grad im schatten aber egal es lohnt sich. Der Eisvogel zieht mittlerweile vor meinen Augen seine Runden. Ich liebe es diesen Vögeln zuzusehen.
Was mich aber stark verwundert ist es wie scheu die Döbel im moment sind, sie wären da aber wollen nicht so recht und sind extremst schreckhaft. Das bin ich mit kirschen gar nicht gewöhnt das geht sonst keine 10 sekunden bis ein Döbel reagiert.
Ps. Sorry für das schlechte foto ich musste noch einen abhang hinunter ins Wasser da ich den Kescher zuhause gelassen habe.
Grüsse


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2019)

Mal sehen ob die Aale wieder laufen.


----------



## JottU (28. Juni 2019)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wie sich der "Temperatursturz" auf das Beissverhalten auswirkt. Naja, evtl haben es die auch gar nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2019)

Ja wollen mal sehen. 
Köfis gesenkt, Angeln scharf.


----------



## thanatos (28. Juni 2019)

@ Zokker - super Köderfische ,Gründling war auch mal mein Lieblingsköfi - ist durch den Aalüberbesatz
zu Ostzeiten in vielen Gewässern bei uns ausgerottet .
Gestern wollten die Barsche gar nicht dafür hat auf den kleinen Spinner ein 2 Kg Hecht gebissen
meine Perle war für essen also hat er uns heute geschmeckt .Nun sind erstmal zwei Tage " Angelpause "
angesagt - ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende .


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2019)

Ich wollte mich gerade verlegen, weil, beißt ja nicht mal ein Barsch hier. Nun bleib ich doch noch hier.


----------



## Zmann (28. Juni 2019)

geilo manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt...dickes Petri...hol noch ein paar Schlangen raus...ich komm warscheinlich erst am Sonntag ans Wasser


----------



## JottU (28. Juni 2019)

Barsche nerven hier gerade. Werde mal den Köder wechseln, sonst reichen die Würmer nicht über die Nacht. 

Einiges an Wasser fehlt auch schon wieder. 
Ende Mai. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Heute.


----------



## Ndber (28. Juni 2019)

Bin mit meinem Sohn unterwegs
Mal schaun ob die Aale Hunger haben...


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2019)

Petri Heil  euch beiden. Wollen mal sehen das was raus kommt.
Einen Untermaßigen und einen Biss hatte ich noch.
Ich hab mich ans Schilf gelegt.


----------



## phobos (28. Juni 2019)

Petri zokker. Bei mir gab's auch vorhin den ersten. Keine 10 min drin, da hat das köfi fangen deutlich länger gedauert. Bin auch wegen Arbeit bißchen später dran gewesen.


----------



## Ndber (28. Juni 2019)

Unser erster Wels
Leider noch ein Baby, er darf noch wachsen


----------



## phobos (28. Juni 2019)

Ok.. Kann ich mithalten... Ca 1.20-1.30m. Hoffentlich hat mir der 5min drill nicht alles andere verscheucht... Aber an der Hecht Spinne immer ein Erlebnis...


----------



## Ndber (28. Juni 2019)

Petri
Da kann unserer ned mithalten 
Hatte so um die 30cm


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2019)

Petri zum Aal und Wels. 
Bis um 00 Uhr hat sich hier nichts gerührt und dann waren innerhalb von 3min alle 3 Posen weg.


----------



## Tweak (29. Juni 2019)

Keine Lust auf Karpfen, einfach nur schlichter tauwurm auf Aal und bekam was ich wollte.Eine sehr schöne Nacht, hoffentlich für euch alle  
lg@all


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2019)

Ein richtiger Aal ... um die 80.


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2019)

Liege wieder im Tiefen, vielleicht geht ja noch einer.


----------



## phobos (29. Juni 2019)

Petri, bei mir blieb es ruhig, jetzt gibts noch Weißwurstfrühstück, dann lieg ich im Bett


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2019)

Bei mir gab's gegen 2 Uhr einen Biss auf Köfi, raus kam 86cm und 1,5kg


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2019)

Fettes Petri zum Ofenrohr.
Ich bin auf der Rückfahrt. Heute mit Steuerfrau.


----------



## harbec (29. Juni 2019)

... dickes Ding, großes Petri!
Natürlich auch allen anderen Aalfängern
und den herrlichen Wels nicht zu vergessen!


----------



## Bootsy48 (29. Juni 2019)

Bäääms kridkram ....dickes Petri....meine Nachtschicht steht heute an


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juni 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Aal ... um die 80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Zokker. Da hast du ja wieder richtig zugeschlagen. Versuche heute auch. Wenn die Mal nicht im Wasser schon gekocht sind


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juni 2019)

Puh, Aal ist echt zäh heute. Gerade den ersten vernünftigen Biss bekommen. War wenigsten mit ca. 65cm was brauchbares. Und sehr viele Zander heute wieder. Einem von 50 haben ich morgen für den Grill mitgenommen. Bestimmt 8 oder 9 Lütte sind wieder rein gekommen. Habe fisch fisch jetzt runter genommen. Das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Brachsenfan (30. Juni 2019)

Petri an alle Fänger!
War gestern Abend mal bis halb zwei los. Gingen aber nur 2 Baby-Waller. Leider wieder kein Aal! 
Vielleicht schaff ichs am Montag-Abend noch mal raus. Und am Dienstag muss ich dann erstmal wieder meinen Köfi-Vorrat auffüllen.
Die kleinen Waller und die Schneider-Nächte lassen meinen Vorrat momentan echt sauschnell schrumpfen!
Vielleicht klappts ja dann auch endlich mal bei mir mit nem vernünftigen Aal!?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Juni 2019)

Ma guggn ob wer anner Spundwand zuhause ist


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juni 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Puh, Aal ist echt zäh heute. Gerade den ersten vernünftigen Biss bekommen. War wenigsten mit ca. 65cm was brauchbares. Und sehr viele Zander heute wieder. Einem von 50 haben ich morgen für den Grill mitgenommen. Bestimmt 8 oder 9 Lütte sind wieder rein gekommen. Habe fisch fisch jetzt runter genommen. Das geht gar nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri,Aalzheimer.


----------



## Naish82 (1. Juli 2019)

97cm, auf Pulse Tail Trout in 2,80m tiefe aus dem Kraut.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ma guggn ob wer anner Spundwand zuhause ist
> Anhang anzeigen 326774



Wo steckt er denn da?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2019)

War gestern am Mlk hier bei uns....bis auf nen untermaßigen Zander war aber nix.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Juli 2019)

Nach ca. 3 Stunden erste Biss. 53cm.


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2019)

Ich bin mal wieder los. WT ist von 22 auf 16°C gefallen. Ist ganz schön windig. Erst mal den Regen abwarten und dann muss ich senken. Hab diesmal keine Köfis mit.


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326967
> Anhang anzeigen 326968
> Anhang anzeigen 326969
> 
> ...


Schöne Bilder zokker


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2019)

Danke Hartmut. 

Ist das ein drecks Wetter und es sind kaum Köfis zu kriegen. Erst mal Pause und Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

Den Regen könnten wir hier auch mal gebrauchen....alles furztrocken.

Drück dir die Daumen, fahr nachher auch nochmal fürn kurzen Ansitz raus.


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2019)

Köfis hab ich jetzt genug. Erst mal den Regenguss abwarten, dann werde ich mir eine schöne ruhige Ecke suchen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Danke dir Rudi


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2019)

Viel Erfolg Zokker!


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2019)

Danke Andi 

Angeln scharf


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2019)

Eine 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Strippe


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

So bin auch angekommen.. Ruten scharf.
Wo meine Posen stehen müßte man noch sehen können.



@zokker klein aber entschneidert, Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Juli 2019)

Denn mal viel Erfolg zokker und Bimmelrudi .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

Die üblichen Beifänge


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juli 2019)

Und werden langsam aufdringlich
Nr.2 und 3


----------



## JottU (5. Juli 2019)

Bei mir ist auch noch ziemlich ruhig. Aber eine Schleie mit 35cm konnte ich ich schon mal landen. Wasser ist wieder erheblich weniger geworden.


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2019)

Erster Aal gelandet. Knapp 80.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2019)

Petri JottU ... der geht schon
Petri auch zu den Schleien Rudi.

Bei mir beissen heute nur Strippen. 
Und die beissen sehr vorsichtig, nehmen fast keine Schnur. Ziehen sich aber 10-12cm Köfis rein. Schwimmt alles schon wieder.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2019)

Petri euch beiden, schöner Aal @JottU 

Bei mir kam nichtmal mehr nen Zupper als es langsam dunkel wurde. Hab eingepackt, muß eh wieder früh raus.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2019)

Na geht doch. Um die 70. 20 min gewartet.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zwei Bisse hatte ich noch. 15 min Zeit gelassen und die hingen immer noch nicht.


----------



## JottU (6. Juli 2019)

2 Strippen waren noch, aber seit anderthalb Stunden nicht ein Zupfer. Ich packe jetzt ein.


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2019)

Ja ja ja, noch ein schöner 75 dazu. Super ich freue mich. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Liege wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juli 2019)

Da hast du schön abgeräumt Zokker.

Petri Heil !


----------



## zokker (6. Juli 2019)

Rückfahrt. Kam nix mehr.


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. Juli 2019)

Petri Zokker du Knipser


----------



## phirania (6. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Rückfahrt. Kam nix mehr.
> Anhang anzeigen 327015
> Anhang anzeigen 327016
> Anhang anzeigen 327017



Petri.
Die Zufahrt zum See sieht wie immer geil aus.
Würde bestimmt auch fängig sein dort zu angeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2019)

Petri. Das hat ja wieder geaalt. Bin auf dem Weg nach Bremen. Aber nicht an die Weser sondern zum Feiern. Diese Woche wird nix mit schlangenjagd


----------



## harbec (7. Juli 2019)

... Du Glücklicher, Petri!


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juli 2019)

Nach der gestrigen mittelgrossen katastrophe mit junganglern am kurs mit heftigstem Regen, gewittern und Hagel, gabs einen Döbel auf Kirschen... kann also nur besser werden.
Daher heute der nächste versuch.
Beide Ruten liegen an einer Strömungskante mit Futterkorb, eine mit Mistwurmbündel und die andere bin ich noch unschlüssig, Pop up oder Mais. Zielfisch ist die Barbe.
Aber ich bin guter Dinge. Wolkenloser Himmel mit leichtem Wind.
Mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## Stulle (7. Juli 2019)

Seit Tagen kein Fisch gefangen worden hier. Der Bewuchs macht es auch nicht einfach.


----------



## Marcoallround (7. Juli 2019)

Bei mir gabs den 2. Nuller in Folge...
Kann ja nur noch besser werden 
Wenigstens bei der Aufstiegskontrolle gabs Fisch ein wels 80 cm und eine eineinhalb -2 jährige Äsche (26cm).


----------



## Naish82 (8. Juli 2019)

82cm auf Pulse Tail Trout


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2019)

na denn mal Petri


----------



## Naish82 (8. Juli 2019)

Petri dank. Läuft heute. Noch ein 85er


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juli 2019)

Heute Läuft.  37 und 60cm.


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2019)

Dickes Petri.
Ich muß auch mal wieder los zum Kanal.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Juli 2019)

Dickes Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Marcoallround (9. Juli 2019)

Der nächste schneider ist Tatsache... so langsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter, alles ist komplett anders gegenüber lezten Jahres. Nicht nur dass die Fische null Bock haben, es tauchen plötzlich massenhaft Schleien und Karpfen in der Aufstiegskontrolle auf in guten Grössen, dafür fehlen die Rotaugen fast komplett, da war der Durchschnitt letztes Jahr so um die 1000 pro Tag jetzt sind es 40-50.
Aber ein möglicher Grund ist das viele Schmelzwasser, der Fluss ist  immer noch rund 50 cm über Normalstand.
Naja ich geb nicht auf.
Grüsse


----------



## phirania (11. Juli 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Der nächste schneider ist Tatsache... so langsam weis ich nicht mehr weiter, alles ist komplett anders gegenüber lezten Jahres. Nicht nur dass die Fische null Bock haben, es tauchen plötzlich massenhaft Schleien und Karpfen in der Aufstiegskontrolle auf in guten Grössen, dafür fehlen die Rotaugen fast komplett, da war der Durchschnitt letztes Jahr so um die 1000 pro Tag jetzt sind es 40-50.
> Aber ein möglicher Grund ist das viele Schmelzwasser, der Fluss ist  immer noch rund 50 cm über Normalstand.
> Naja ich geb nicht auf.
> Grüsse



Dranbleiben ,die Stelle sieht doch gut aus.
Irgendwann klappt das schon.


----------



## Marcoallround (11. Juli 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Dranbleiben ,die Stelle sieht doch gut aus.
> Irgendwann klappt das schon.


Das werd ich aber die Stelle ist nicht besonders produktiv auf Barsch. 
Aber gestern hab ich 3 Barsche um die 25 gefangen und 2 60er Döbel aus Dummheit "verschlagen".
Grüsse


----------



## thanatos (12. Juli 2019)

manchmal spuckt einem auch die Natur in die Suppe .Erfahrungsgemäß beißen die Fische da wo das Futter liegt - gelle ?
hat auch ne 1/2 Stunde geklappt in 2,5 m tiefe ,dann schlagartig Schluss und eine Action an der Oberfläche .
Tausende geflügelte Ameisen haben es nicht ohne Zwischenlandung über den See geschafft ,da waren meine Maden und das Futter am Grund
uninteressant .


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Bin auch mal wieder los. 
Erst mal Regen abwarten und dann senken.


----------



## Marcoallround (12. Juli 2019)

Auch ich bin wieder unterwegs. Heute mal auf Barbe und ab ca. Halb 9 auf Aal und Wels. Hoffentlich klappts. Noch eine Frage, wie tötet ihr eure Aale kopf durchtrennen oder zuerst betäuben indem man ihn mehrmals auf den boden knallt mit dem schwanz? 
Petri allen die unterwegs sind! 
Grüsse


----------



## phobos (12. Juli 2019)

Genickstich und selbst das hat es in sich...
Alles andere ist Tierquälerei.
Ich überleg noch...Wetter kacke und so ein Flussfest ist auch sind nur wieder soviele Schiffe unterwegs und auf meine Lieblingsplätze kann ich dann auch nicht...
andererseits konnte ich die letztes beiden Nächte jeweils bei Kurzansitzen nach der Arbeit  Zander fangen...


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Dann wünsche ich dir Petri Heil Marco. 
Ich bin noch gar nicht zum Angel gekommen. Senken läuft sehr schleppend. ZZ schüttet es wieder.


----------



## JottU (12. Juli 2019)

Zeitig Feierabend heute, und ab an den Waldteich. Mein PB für Barsch geknackt, mit 39cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Zeitig Feierabend heute, und ab an den Waldteich. Mein PB für Barsch geknackt, mit 39cm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri,schönes Plätzchen hast du.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Fettes Petri

Angeln scharf...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage, wie tötet ihr eure Aale kopf durchtrennen oder zuerst betäuben indem man ihn mehrmals auf den boden knallt mit dem schwanz?



Ich hoffe mal nicht das solche mittelalterlichen brutalen Methoden heutzutage noch Usus sind.
Eigentlich sollte das in jeder Fischereiordnung klar verankert sein, wie mit Aalen zu verfahren ist.

Betäubt werden Aale jedenfalls nicht (funktioniert eh nicht), sondern per Durchtrennung der Wirbelsäule nahe Kopf getötet.
Danach ist nämlich ganz schnell Ruhe im Ballon, wenngleich natürlich noch Muskelkontraktionen längere Zeit stattfinden können. Das ist aber normal, passiert auch durchaus bei anderen Fischarten die fachgerecht getötet wurden.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Ententeich ... ist nicht gut


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2019)

Bissl Wind wäre nicht schlecht...ich mag Glasplatte auch nicht beim Aalangeln. Hier schiffts wie aus Eimern seit gut 2h, mein Garten wirds freuen.
Fahre frühestens Sonntag wieder raus, vorher wirds nix. Montag muß ich eh zwangsläufig Angeln gehen


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Na Schneider kann ich nicht mehr werden.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bissl... Montag muß ich eh zwangsläufig Angeln gehen


??? Warum?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2019)

Montag hab ich die Fussbodenleger im Haus, die ruppen mir alles raus....da komm ich nichtmal mehr auf die Schüssel
Was macht man aus der Not heraus? Man geht halt angeln.

Petri zum Schleicher, kann ja nur besser werden.

Hier ist Landunter...Barleber Seenplatte sozusagen, die Äcker ringsherum sind ein großer See


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Alles klar Rudi.
Ich hab mich ans Ufer gelegt.


----------



## phirania (12. Juli 2019)

Petri euch und gutes Gelingen...


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Petri Dank Karl-Heinz

Nordhimmel. Das ist schon fast richtig duster und das Ding macht trotzdem noch brauchbare Bilder. Geil das neue Handy.


----------



## Marcoallround (12. Juli 2019)

Erster Schweizer Aal und gleich eine Kanone von 95 cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Erster Schweizer Aal und gleich eine Kanone von 95 cm.


Dickes Petri zur Schlange.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2019)

Was für ein Brummer
Ganz dickes Petri. 
Hier rührt sich nichts.


----------



## JottU (12. Juli 2019)

Petri zum Aal, is ja ein schönes Tier. 
Seit Neun ist hier auch total Ruhe. Nicht ein Zupfer mehr.


----------



## Marcoallround (13. Juli 2019)

Danke
Leider gabs nichts mehr. Zuhause den aal nochmals gemessen: 89 cm 1,1 kilo ohne kopf


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2019)

Die Nacht gab es, wie zu erwarten, keinen Biss. Liege wieder im Tiefen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was.


----------



## Marcoallround (13. Juli 2019)

Hau noch was raus zokker!
Ich starte schon wieder meinen nächsten trip an den Bach, das Wetter macht mir aber einwenig sorgen. Kein wölkchen am himmel.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2019)

Danke Marco aber kam nix mehr. 

Rückfahrt


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke Marco aber kam nix mehr.
> 
> Rückfahrt
> 
> ...


Schöne Bilder zokker. Ist das dein Hausgewässer?


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder zokker. Ist das dein Hausgewässer?



Ja, einer von zweien.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juli 2019)

Und ich dachte es wird nichts mit Nachts Zander. 
62cm.


----------



## Papamopps (14. Juli 2019)

Idyllisches Angeln, wenn die Schiffe sich für die Kölner Lichter aufstellen... und jedes seine eigene Partymusik macht.


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es wird nichts mit Nachts Zander.
> 62cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 327328



Dickes Petri...


----------



## phirania (14. Juli 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Idyllisches Angeln, wenn die Schiffe sich für die Kölner Lichter aufstellen... und jedes seine eigene Partymusik macht.
> Anhang anzeigen 327329



Ob dann die Fische auch Party machen....?


----------



## phobos (14. Juli 2019)

sowas in der Art hat mich Gestern auch zu nem anderem Platz gezwungen und gleich abgeschneidert...
Ich hätte noch Feuerwerk obendrauf gehabt was die Fische verrückt macht...


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube eine gute Barsch Hot Spot gefunden zu haben. Erste Wurf und 35 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juli 2019)

Na ja. Barsch-Zander Hot Spot.
53cm.


----------



## zokker (14. Juli 2019)

fettes Petri Tom ... super Fische und topp Fotos


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juli 2019)

Danke. Tages Limit erreicht.  55cm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juli 2019)

Ruten scharf....erstmal Kaffee kochen


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Danke. Tages Limit erreicht.  55cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 327342
> Anhang anzeigen 327343



Na denn mal Petri.
Fette Beute


----------



## phirania (15. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ruten scharf....erstmal Kaffee kochen
> Anhang anzeigen 327347



Dann hol was rauß.
Viel Glück.


----------



## zokker (15. Juli 2019)

Petri Heil Rudi, ich drücke dir die Daumen.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Huch, eben kam ein Hase vorbei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juli 2019)

Memo an mich..  die neue Schnur taugt nix im Kanal, morgen runter und wieder 35er Damyl drauf.
Hoffentlich hängt sich der abgerissene Zander nicht irgendwo auf


----------



## phirania (16. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil Rudi, ich drücke dir die Daumen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 327363
> 
> ...



Der wollte bestimmt mit fahren....


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Juli 2019)

Es ist einfach herrlich Heute.





Noch kein Biss aber schon was gefangen.


----------



## Welpi (18. Juli 2019)

Na dann Petri zur Scomber flexilis...


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2019)

Bin mal wieder los. Erst mal Gewitter abschaukeln und dann senken.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2019)

wollte gerade die Angeln scharf machen... Donnert schon wieder


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2019)

Angeln waren 10min im Wasser. Ist mir dann doch zu blöd, mitten auf dem Teich bei Gewitter. Kommt gerade voll mit Getöse rüber.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2019)

Angeln scharf


----------



## Stulle (19. Juli 2019)

Petri, ich hab gefühlt jeden stau Zwischen Papenburg und Hamburg mitgenommen, angeln viel mal wieder aus.


----------



## Zmann (19. Juli 2019)

Wem sagste das...bei mir wird auch nix mit Angeln...Maximale Erfolge Zokker!


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2019)

Danke.
Hab mich ans Ufer gelegt. Mal sehen, bisher noch nichts, nicht mal ein Biss.


----------



## Marcoallround (19. Juli 2019)

Ich bin auch wiedermal unterwegs! 
Der erste Wels ist draussen, aber nichts weltbewegendes. 
Grüsse


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2019)

2 Strippen hingen heute Morgen dran, haben nicht mal den Piepser ausgelöst. 
Liege wieder im Tiefen. Ohne GPS wäre das nicht möglich. Nebelsuppe mit Sichtweite um die 10m.


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2019)

Rückfahrt. Kam nix mehr.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Juli 2019)

Nach zwei erfolglosen Ausflügen Heute der dritte Wurf bringt Fisch. 
54cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Juli 2019)

Jetzt schnell Richtung Auto...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juli 2019)

Nach gefühlt Monaten mal wieder zum Aalangeln am Wasser. 
Köderfische stippen hat bei mir schon mal nicht geklappt. Aber ich habe zum Glück die kurze bei. Die hat genug für heute nacht gefangen. Jetzt Abendessen und dann mal schauen was geht


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Juli 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Nach gefühlt Monaten mal wieder zum Aalangeln am Wasser.
> Köderfische stippen hat bei mir schon mal nicht geklappt. Aber ich habe zum Glück die kurze bei. Die hat genug für heute nacht gefangen. Jetzt Abendessen und dann mal schauen was geht
> 
> 
> ...



Petri euch zwei.

Ja mit kleinen Kindern angeln zu gehen war auch für mich immer das Größte. Wenn die Kleinen dann auch noch Fische, auch wenn es nur Köderfische waren, gefangen haben, war immer besonders schön.


----------



## Naish82 (23. Juli 2019)

Nachdem ich gestern aus Brunei nach Hause gekommen bin, musste ich heute Abend mal kurz am Boot nach dem Rechten sehen. Ach was soll’s, schnell rausgefahren.
Nach einem massiven Einschlag auf die SG Burbot, der mal wieder nicht kleben blieb ging noch ein 84er auf die Pulse Tail Trout. Die liefert echt gut ab! Die letzten 3 Einsätze je 1 Hecht ü 80!


----------



## Marcoallround (24. Juli 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 327680

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gestern wieder schön mit kirschen abgeräumt... 1.5 stunden 6 Döbel und etliche verlohren alle zwischen 50-55 auf sicht! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 327680

Und die Nasen werden immer mehr an dem Ort noch vor ein paar Jahren galten sie als fast ausgestorben


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2019)

Angeln scharf. Heute musste es mal schnell gehen. Senken ging auch relativ ruck zuck. 
	

		
			
		

		
	












Wieso die Bilder in letzter Zeit immer durcheinander sind weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Angeln scharf. Heute musste es mal schnell gehen. Senken ging auch relativ ruck zuck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber trotzdem schöne Bilder,zokker


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2019)

Sehr windig und es treibt viel Kraut im Wasser. Hab mich an eine kleine Scharkante gelegt, 100m vom Ufer entfernt. Mal sehen ob das die Nacht was bringt.


----------



## Papamopps (25. Juli 2019)

Hersel bei Bonn


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2019)

Die Nacht hat nix gebracht, nicht mal einen Biss. Hab mich wieder in tieferes Wasser gelegt.


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2019)

So 45-50... schwimmt wieder.


----------



## JottU (26. Juli 2019)

Wohl zu warm zur Zeit. Seit vier Stunden am Wasser und noch nicht einen Zupper.


----------



## Stulle (26. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es auch mal wieder geschafft, hoffentlich reichen 40 Würmer bei dem Wetter.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juli 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> So 45-50... schwimmt wieder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zokker,wieder sehr schöne Fotos.


----------



## Seele (26. Juli 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch mal wieder geschafft, hoffentlich reichen 40 Würmer bei dem Wetter


Bei mir reichen glaube ich zwei und ein köfi 
Bestes Wetter, rings rum Gewitter aber es beißt nichts.


----------



## Marcoallround (26. Juli 2019)

Das war mal wieder ein erlebniss.... schönstes wetter den ganzen Tag, wir kommen in der nähe des Spots an und hätten nur noch durchs wasser laufen müssen bis zum Spot.Da fängt es an zu regnen... naja halt unter die plane. Danach spotwechsel auf die andere Seite da es auf der Insel augrund eines allfälligen Hochwassers zu gefährlich wäre. Schön aufgebaut... nächster schauer und rundherum Gewitter ruten waren aber trotzdem draussen und wir hatten auch einen Biss. Aber es zog ein heftiger Sturm und aufgrund des Regen füllten sich die Abflusschächte hinter uns dramatisch schnell und wir mussten sofort alles wegschaffen,richtig wie sich rausstellte 1 minute später kam das Wasser...
Jetzt wieder windstill und ohne Regen, das hätt sicher geknallt auf wels/aal


----------



## Stulle (26. Juli 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Bei mir reichen glaube ich zwei und ein köfi
> Bestes Wetter, rings rum Gewitter aber es beißt nichts.



15 Würmer weck 3 Schnürsenkel und einen auf der Kippe.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juli 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> 15 Würmer weck 3 Schnürsenkel und einen auf der Kippe.


Petri Stulle


----------



## Stulle (26. Juli 2019)

Gerade alle Ruten draußen gehabt die Babys laufen Amok das sind die größten bisher.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juli 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Gerade alle Ruten draußen gehabt die Babys laufen Amok das sind die größten bisher.


Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Juli 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Gerade alle Ruten draußen gehabt die Babys laufen Amok das sind die größten bisher.


Besser als nix oder gar nicht angeln zu gehen!
P.S.: Du musst mich echt mal mit nehmen ;-)
P.P.S.: Prost mit extra kaltem Bier


----------



## Stulle (27. Juli 2019)

SFV Elbe kann ich empfehlen

Und ich war oft genug nicht angeln um mir das zu erlauben jetzt

Frequenz ist super aber die Größe ausbaufähig.


----------



## JottU (27. Juli 2019)

"Was erlauben Stulle"

Fettes Petri, hier läuft heute fast gar nichts. Eine Brasse bisher, ansonsten Totentanz.


----------



## Stulle (27. Juli 2019)

Beim Einpacken haben sie es noch geschafft den Eimer umzukippen ein paar sind abgehauen. 

Aber alle samt nicht groß, vaddern hatte einen pfündigen.


----------



## Zmann (27. Juli 2019)

Heute mal ein neues Gewässer,ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Juli 2019)

Zmann schrieb:


> Heute mal ein neues Gewässer,ich bin gespannt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denn mal viel Glück,schönes Foto.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2019)

Viel Erfolg Lars,

get`s auf Aal?


----------



## Zmann (28. Juli 2019)

Danke,ja auf Aal,einen Schnürsenkel blieb bis jetzt hängen...schwimmt wieder...und einen Biss Versemmelt,ich mach noch bissl...


----------



## Zmann (28. Juli 2019)

Einer kam noch ca. 50cm auch er kam wieder in sein Element...Fazit...2 von 4 möglichen Aalen gefangen nur die Größe ist noch Ausbau fähig...hier war ich nicht das letzte mal!


----------



## daci7 (1. August 2019)

Ich war grade feedern am Vater Reihn und hab währenddessen eine Rute erst mit Käse und dann mit Wurm ausgelegt- das feedern lief okay aber die Wurmrute brachte 4 Aale ü70 im Hellen! Passt!


----------



## Riesenangler (2. August 2019)

Wenn der See ruft und der ruft immer, muss ich seinem Ruf folgen. Bisher aber nichts.


----------



## Fischer45 (2. August 2019)

Und was bekommen? Die See ist zu glatt. Bei uns gilt: Kein Wind- schlechter Fang. 
Trotzdem Petri und viel Glück!


----------



## Maxthecat (2. August 2019)

Petri Klaus zu schönen Aal ! .Wie man sieht laufen die guten Aale in einem großen Kanal oder Fluss ganz gut . Bei uns in den flachen Pfützen ( 30 -80 cm Tief ) ist nix los mit Aal . Die haben sich alle in tiefere , sauerstoffreiche Gewässer verzogen .
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Fischer45 (2. August 2019)

Moin Dieter, lange nichts mehr von dir gehört. Der Harle-Tr. ist ja scheinbar tot, haben manche Leute wohl einen Maulkorb verpasst bekommen.
Im Fluß ist es im Moment auch nicht einfach, aber wenn Etwas beißt, dann aber was Gutes.
Wollhandkrabben, Flohkrebse gibt es zur Zeit nicht, was schon etwas seltsam ist. Ich gehe mal von aus, wenn endlich mal der langersehnte Regen kommen sollte, eine bessere Beißzeit wieder beginnt. Obwohl Aale sind schon massenhaft in der Kühltruhe, wollen nur noch geräuchert werden
Vielleicht können wir Beide noch mal losziehen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## phirania (2. August 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327996
> 
> Wenn der See ruft und der ruft immer, muss ich seinem Ruf folgen. Bisher aber nichts.



Na dann hol was rauß.....


----------



## Fischer45 (2. August 2019)

Werde mein Bestes geben


----------



## Riesenangler (2. August 2019)

Ah, die Barsche waren heute echt zickig. Als ich aber raushatte was sie heute wollten ging es ab. Hart Metall Vib in Weiß in zehn Gramm.


----------



## zokker (2. August 2019)

Petri den Fängern. 
Versuche auch mal wieder was an Land zu ziehen. Erste mal Köfis senken.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. August 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 327996
> 
> Wenn der See ruft und der ruft immer, muss ich seinem Ruf folgen. Bisher aber nichts.


Schönes Angel Revier.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. August 2019)

Und das ist nur einkleiner Tei davon. Du kommst von hier in alle Welt mit dem Boot. Wenn du willst. Die Havel ist gleich nebenan, nur einen See weiter.


----------



## Zmann (2. August 2019)

Schöne Bilder,wünsche allen einen guten Fang...werde erst heute Abend los kommen.


----------



## zokker (2. August 2019)

Danke euch.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## phirania (2. August 2019)

TOI OI TOI....
Allen die ans Wasser kommen und auch fangen....
Ich hab noch Pause,


----------



## zokker (2. August 2019)

Heute Nacht werde ich es mal wieder sehr flach probieren. 0.5 bis 1m Wassertiefe.
Die Wildschweine sind wieder im Schilf hinter mir unterwegs, grunzen und planschen durchs Wasser.


----------



## Fischer45 (2. August 2019)

Na dann viel Glück zokker. Ich werde heute gegen 24 Uhr noch einmal starten. Dann haben wir auflaufendes Wasser. Da es endlich, nach langer Zeit etwas über Tag geregnet hat, hoffe ich, das die Aale mal wieder laufen.
Gruß aus Ostfriesland


----------



## Bootsy48 (2. August 2019)

Schöner Abend hier


----------



## JottU (3. August 2019)

Heute ist nur die Kinderstube unterwegs. 2 Aale um die 30 und ein 25er Wels bis jetzt.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2019)

Hier auch nicht anders. Eine Strippe, ein Biss 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 und dann der hier. Wenn nix dazu kommt geht er zurück.


----------



## zokker (3. August 2019)

Der Aal schwimmt wieder, er hatte den Haken ausgewürgt, da hab ich nicht mehr lange überlegt. Ein Untermaßiger kam noch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Liege wieder im Tiefen... Adler füttern.


----------



## Bootsy48 (3. August 2019)

Nachtrag zu gestern ...hab beim Ausnehmen einer Forelle noch nie einen Flusskrebs gefunden


----------



## zokker (3. August 2019)

Rückfahrt. Kam nix mehr.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. August 2019)

Schöne Fotos zokker, und ein super Revier.


----------



## Marcoallround (7. August 2019)

So Heute entlich mal wieder am Forellengewässer  nach den heftigen Gewittern die uns beim Welsangeln in der Nacht überraschten. 
Morgen Abend dann wieder auf Wels auch wenn ich nicht grosse Hoffnung habe. Temperatursturz von 28 grad auf 22 und morgen wieder 27 grad  Und evtl leichtes Hochwasser


----------



## Zmann (8. August 2019)

Da ich am Wochenende keine Zeit habe musste ich heute nochmal los und es hat hat geklappt,Petri an alle die am Wochenende ans Wasser kommen!


----------



## zokker (9. August 2019)

Erst mal senken.


----------



## JottU (9. August 2019)

Mich hat es auch wieder ans Wasser gezogen. Mal ein längerer Ansitz, bis Sonntag.


----------



## Zmann (9. August 2019)

Matthias und Jottu Petri Heil und fette Beute!


----------



## zokker (9. August 2019)

Danke Zmann und JottU Petri Heil. 
15 min mit Wurm geangelt. Man braucht die Angel gar nicht ablegen.
Kommt gleich Fisch ran, will bloß noch ein paar Würmer verangeln.


----------



## Stulle (9. August 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke Zmann und JottU Petri Heil.
> 15 min mit Wurm geangelt. Man braucht die Angel gar nicht ablegen.
> Kommt gleich Fisch ran, will bloß noch ein paar Würmer verangeln.
> 
> ...



Sehr merkwürdige güstern/brassen gibts bei dir. 

Petri Heil noch.


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. August 2019)

Seeadler Futter.  
Petri.


----------



## zokker (9. August 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Sehr merkwürdige güstern/brassen gibts bei dir.
> 
> Petri Heil noch.


Danke dir. 

Und mehr als genug... 



tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Seeadler Futter.
> Petri.


Genau, aber heute war Totentanz. Morgen früh mal sehen, soll aber scheiß Wetter werden. 


Hab mich extrem flach gelegt. 
Es regnet, soll noch ordentlich was runter kommen die Nacht.


----------



## JottU (9. August 2019)

Mit Wurm hab ich aufgegeben. Ging mir genau so wie @zokker. Nur das die die Brassen hier Zwergwelse sind.
Also Fischchen dran und hoffen das die nicht so stark begehrt sind.


----------



## zokker (10. August 2019)

Die Nacht war
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 gut feucht und windig. Alle 20 min konnte ich hoch, viele Schnurschwimmer gehabt. Eine Güster hatte sich sogar selber gehackt. Das war's dann aber auch, nicht ein Biss.
Liege wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## zokker (10. August 2019)

Rückfahrt. Wetter ist besser wie vorhergesagt, eigentlich super. Hab ordentlich geknipst.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. August 2019)

Ruten scharf....ma guggn


----------



## Hering 58 (10. August 2019)

Super Bilder die ihr so macht.


----------



## JottU (10. August 2019)

Die zweite Nacht ein Zwergwels nach dem anderen. Heute sitz ich das aber aus. Irgendwann müssen die Biester doch mal Ruhe geben.


----------



## Fischer45 (11. August 2019)

Das läuft noch. Es ist doch gut, wenn mal etwas beißt! Ich habe nächtelang am Wasser gesessen, ohne einen Zupfer.
So wird wenigstens die Nacht nicht lang, und wer weiß, vielleicht beißt noch der Fisch deines Lebens! 
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Petri Heil


----------



## Papamopps (11. August 2019)




----------



## phirania (11. August 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 328296



Urlaub ist doch was schönes...
Könnte fast ein Poster sei das Bild.


----------



## Papamopps (11. August 2019)




----------



## harbec (11. August 2019)

... Petri den glücklichen Aalfängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## Marcoallround (15. August 2019)

Ich bin wiedermal an meinem lieblingsbach.  
Mit der Spinnrute paar kleine gefangen aber es ist zäh. Dann hab ich die fliegenrute montiert und direkt 3 bisse gehabt. (Mein erstes mal mit der Fliege) und eine kleine konnte ich auf ne schwarze goldkopf verhaften. Und jetzt regnet es grad in strömen. 
Grüsse


----------



## Stefan (15. August 2019)

Gerade in der Isar bei Landshut gefangen. Wunderschöner Aland, 52 cm.


----------



## phirania (16. August 2019)

Peanuts_LA schrieb:


> Gerade in der Isar bei Landshut gefangen. Wunderschöner Aland, 52 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 328449



Petri
Schöner Fisch


----------



## zokker (16. August 2019)

Mal sehen ob ich wieder abschneider.
Jetzt wird erst mal gesenkt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. August 2019)

Bin auch unterwegs.
Petri.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. August 2019)

53cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. August 2019)

Ein guter Tag. Nach zwei unter 50 wollte neuen Köder ausprobieren. Zweite Wurf  52cm.




12 Gramm.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2019)

Petri Tom ... läuft ja. 

Angeln scharf


----------



## Marcoallround (16. August 2019)

Petri an alle die draussen sind.
Ich geh auch wieder Nachtangeln, gibt bestimmt den ein oder anderen Wels.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2019)

Neue Stelle. Hier ist es tiefer.


----------



## kridkram (16. August 2019)

So, hab es mir jetzt auf der Liege bequem gemacht. Ruten sind mit Köfi bestückt, nun heisst es warten was der Vollmond bringt!


----------



## Marcoallround (16. August 2019)

Wels scheint zu laufen. 
Meine güte.... ich wollte grad von einem verlohrenen Fiech berichten da kallts bei 2 Ruten nacheinander bei der einen nen 1.30 verlohren bei der anderen nach dem Anschlag weg. 
Nichts für meine nerven.


----------



## zokker (16. August 2019)

Bei mir gab es um 22:30 einen rund 50er und eben hatte ich einen Biss, hat wieder los gelassen.


----------



## zokker (17. August 2019)

Noch einen Biss gehabt. Der hat auch gut Schnur genommen und ich hab 10min Zeit gelassen, aber der hing wieder nicht. Der hier im Eimer hat hat aber 20min Zeit gehabt. Gut ü70.


----------



## phobos (17. August 2019)

Na dann petri... 20min.. was die da immer machen, bei mir packen die den Köfi und ab die Post .
Geh vielleicht Sonntag raus, momentan das Wasser wieder konstant am fallen nach leichtem Hochwasser unter der Woche...


----------



## zokker (17. August 2019)

Na 15 min haben auch gereicht.


----------



## zokker (17. August 2019)

Wieder einen Biss gehabt. Erst umhergespielt und dann nahm er ständig Schnr. Nach 5 min angehauen. Ja war ein guter Aal.... halb hab ich ihn rangekriegt.


----------



## zokker (17. August 2019)

2 um die 50 schwimmen wieder und eben noch ein Ordentlicher.


----------



## kridkram (17. August 2019)

Sehr schön zokker, leider ging nix. Ich konnte beruhigt schlafen. Vorhin hab ich nachgesehen, ein köfi war zur Hälfte weg gefressen, ich denke Krebs war's.


----------



## inextremo6 (17. August 2019)

Gratulation Zocker,schöne Burschen.Motiviert mich wieder ein wenig.Die letzten 2 Nächte vorige Woche brachten bei mir nicht einen Biss........jetzt ist das Wasser kühler u  ich hoffe es läuft etwas besser.Wir haben ja noch die beiden besten Monate vor uns.


----------



## zokker (17. August 2019)

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht. Es regnet. Nix mit Adler knipsen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. August 2019)

Petri, Zokker! Tolle Aale. Bei mir ist's dieses Jahr recht düster mit Aal. Voriges Jahr 40 (11 mitgenommen), dieses Jahr 6 (keinen mitgenommen). Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.  
Einen Riesen hab ich im Drill verloren. Hat sich abgehakt. Dafür überdurchschnittlich viele Fänge großer Schleien am Abend. Ist halt jedes Jahr anders.


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2019)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dafür überdurchschnittlich viele Fänge großer Schleien am Abend.



Na dann Petri.

Gezielt oder als Beifang beim Aalangeln?

In welchem Typ Gewässer fischt du?

In dem Baggersee wo ich angle, fange ich die grünen Schönheiten eigentlich fast nur in der ersten Tageshälfte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. August 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beifang beim Aalangeln. Ist ein kleiner Fluss hier in der Nähe (Zenn), 2km Pachtstrecke meines Vereins. Bisse der Schleien alle zwischen 20 und 22 Uhr.


----------



## JottU (18. August 2019)

Heute mal vor der Haustür probieren. (5 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad)
Mach ich viel zu selten, aber die Spree hier ist halt nicht so mein Freund.


----------



## kridkram (18. August 2019)

Hallo Zokker,
sehr schöne Natur da, kannst du grob verraten wo das ist, gehört das zur Peene?
Ich hab nächstes Wochenende sturmfrei, da will ich Samstag los mal an ein neues Gewässer. Leider hab ich nur Infos zu Friedfisch und Hechtfängen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es da nicht wenigstens Aal gibt.
Muss ich einfach mal probieren!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beifang beim Aalangeln. Ist ein kleiner Fluss hier in der Nähe (Zenn), 2km Pachtstrecke meines Vereins. Bisse der Schleien alle zwischen 20 und 22 Uhr.



Kommt mir bekannt vor. 
Bei mir isses halt nur ein kleiner See, wo sich die Schleien munter unter den Aalen tummeln und quasi genauso beißen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. August 2019)

JottU schrieb:


> Heute mal vor der Haustür probieren. (5 Minuten mit dem Fahrrad)
> Mach ich viel zu selten, aber die Spree hier ist halt nicht so mein Freund.
> 
> 
> ...



Was hast du gefangen? Ich stamme ursprünglich aus der Oberlausitz und da war die Spree südlich von Cottbus schon immer ein Geheimtipp auf große Brassen (mein Rekord liegt bei 68cm), Hecht und Welse.


----------



## JottU (18. August 2019)

2 Döbel. 32 und 38cm. Mehr war nicht, musste wegen starkem Regen und Gewitter aber auch schon kurz vor zehn abbrechen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2019)

Sagt mal Leute, geht bei euch auf Zander momentan auch so wenig?

Hier in meinem Raum am MLK bekomme ich seit Wochen kaum Zander ans Band. Auch die Unterhaltung mit Kollegen bestätigt das...
Vor gut nem Monat habe ich noch regelmäßig gefangen, aber in letzter Zeit...Wie ausgestorben. Und ich versuche es wirklich oft


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen und Petri an alle Fänger. Sehr schöne Fische dabei
Wollte mich auch mal wieder kurz zu Wort melden. Nach wirklich beeindruckenden Wochen im Juli und einem sehr erfolgreichen Besuch eines Kumpels an der Weser bei Bremen ist es hier um die Aale aktuell im MLK auch ruhiger geworden. Es ist zwar möglich des Abends auch mal 2,3 zum mitnehmen zu fangen, genauso oft schaut man aber auch in die Röhre. War allerdings die letzten 3 Wochen auch nur Abends "kurz" so bis ca. Mitternacht draußen. Gestern Abend von 20:00 Uhr bis 23:30 genau ein Biss. Sowohl auf Köfi als auch auf Wurm war Tod. Zumindest konnte ich den einen Biss verwerten und der Aal war zwar kein Riese, aber in einer für mich schönen Räuchergröße (so um die 55).

@Vincent_der_Falke
Das mit den Zandern im MLK kann ich auch bei uns so bestätigen. Nach der Schonzeit waren die richtig aggressiv, und man konnte häufig Zweistellig fangen, wenn auch sehr viele Kleine dabei waren. Aktuell muss man sich da wirklich durchquälen und hat, wenn denn überhaupt meistens nur 1-2 Kleine den Abend auf Köfi. Aber was will man machen. Diesbezüglich freue ich mich dann immer mehr auf den Winter, wenn die Aalzeit vorbei ist. Wenn es dann auf Zander geht, rechne ich nicht mit vielen Bissen, aber häufig sind es eben dann bessere Fische. Nachfolgend Mal ein paar Bildchen. Videos von der Weser funktionieren leider nicht.

.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2019)

Ja, aber selbst auf Köfi ist es momentan wie tot.
Bei knallender Hitze Anfang Juli hatte ich Bisse ohne Ende auf Köfi. Naja, mal abwarten. Vielleicht sind se auch einfach satt. Der MLK ist ja nur so voll von Futterfisch. Es muss wohl doch erst kühler werden.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. August 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, geht bei euch auf Zander momentan auch so wenig?



Nöö.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. August 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und Petri an alle Fänger. Sehr schöne Fische dabei
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder kurz zu Wort melden. Nach wirklich beeindruckenden Wochen im Juli und einem sehr erfolgreichen Besuch eines Kumpels an der Weser bei Bremen ist es hier um die Aale aktuell im MLK auch ruhiger geworden. Es ist zwar möglich des Abends auch mal 2,3 zum mitnehmen zu fangen, genauso oft schaut man aber auch in die Röhre. War allerdings die letzten 3 Wochen auch nur Abends "kurz" so bis ca. Mitternacht draußen. Gestern Abend von 20:00 Uhr bis 23:30 genau ein Biss. Sowohl auf Köfi als auch auf Wurm war Tod. Zumindest konnte ich den einen Biss verwerten und der Aal war zwar kein Riese, aber in einer für mich schönen Räuchergröße (so um die 55).
> 
> @Vincent_der_Falke
> ...


Dickes Petri zu den Aalen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. August 2019)

Du machst auch kein Ansitzangeln, statisch auf einem Punkt.

Ich kann da Vincent durchaus verstehen.
Bei uns isses ähnlich, bzw. noch mieser....dieses Jahr noch nicht einen einzigen Zander gehabt am MLK, auch nicht direkt nach der Schonzeit.
Die paar die bisher hier gefangen wurden sind auch weitweg von der gewohnten Größe, allesamt unter 40cm, sonst sind 55-60cm normal hier.
Man sieht dieses Jahr am MLK hier interessanterweise kaum Rapfen rauben und Grundeln sind zwar immernoch massig vorhanden, aber bleiben seltsamerweise eher klein, über 8cm ist quasi nicht mehr ans Band zu kriegen.


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Du machst auch kein Ansitzangeln, statisch auf einem Punkt.
> 
> Ich kann da Vincent durchaus verstehen.
> Bei uns isses ähnlich, bzw. noch mieser....dieses Jahr noch nicht einen einzigen Zander gehabt am MLK, auch nicht direkt nach der Schonzeit.
> ...


Das hört man auch von anderen Kanälen im Ruhrpott, wie RHK und DEK.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nöö.



Du fängst Zander auch nachts wenn du schläfst


----------



## phirania (22. August 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen und Petri an alle Fänger. Sehr schöne Fische dabei
> Wollte mich auch mal wieder kurz zu Wort melden. Nach wirklich beeindruckenden Wochen im Juli und einem sehr erfolgreichen Besuch eines Kumpels an der Weser bei Bremen ist es hier um die Aale aktuell im MLK auch ruhiger geworden. Es ist zwar möglich des Abends auch mal 2,3 zum mitnehmen zu fangen, genauso oft schaut man aber auch in die Röhre. War allerdings die letzten 3 Wochen auch nur Abends "kurz" so bis ca. Mitternacht draußen. Gestern Abend von 20:00 Uhr bis 23:30 genau ein Biss. Sowohl auf Köfi als auch auf Wurm war Tod. Zumindest konnte ich den einen Biss verwerten und der Aal war zwar kein Riese, aber in einer für mich schönen Räuchergröße (so um die 55).
> 
> @Vincent_der_Falke
> ...



Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Schöne Schlangen für die Tonne.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das hört man auch von anderen Kanälen im Ruhrpott, wie RHK und DEK.



Da ist auch so viel Fischbrut unterwegs.....
Rapfen an der Oberfläche und Grundeln und Garnelen am Grund.


----------



## phobos (22. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man sieht dieses Jahr am MLK hier interessanterweise kaum Rapfen rauben und Grundeln sind zwar immernoch massig vorhanden, aber bleiben seltsamerweise eher klein, über 8cm ist quasi nicht mehr ans Band zu kriegen.



Den Eindruck mit den Grundeln hab ich auch an der Donau heuer. Sehr wenig Große dafür massig Kleinstgrundeln und das schon das ganze Jahr.
Denke das mittlerweile fast alle Räuber auf die eingestellt sind. Ich hatte heuer sogar 2 Hechte und Rapfen auf Grund, gabs auch noch nie bei mir...
Darum denke ich sieht man mittlerweile so wenig rauben.


----------



## phirania (22. August 2019)

Im DEK ist  Rapfenbrut an der Wasseroberfläche ohne Ende.
Die Grundeln sehr klein weil dies Jahr schon die 3 te / 4te Brut unterwegs.
Dazu nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder die Süßwasser Garnelen...


----------



## Bootsy48 (22. August 2019)

....nicht böse gemeint Jungs


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. August 2019)

Mal schauen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. August 2019)

Verdammt!


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. August 2019)

Buuuum. 58cm.


----------



## Mordendyk (23. August 2019)

Gerade am Rhein am feedern. Bisher einige grundeln und nette rotaugen


----------



## zokker (23. August 2019)

Bin auch los.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2019)

Wieder schöne Fotos,Zokker.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. August 2019)

Ich auch. 
Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Petri.
> Anhang anzeigen 328827


Schöner Angel Platz.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. August 2019)

Meine AliExpress Lieferung.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. August 2019)

Ein wochenende in Kühlungsborn  mal sehen ob heute was vom Strand aus geht.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2019)

Ein Biss bis jetzt. Der hat wieder los gelassen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. August 2019)

Hab Schluss gemacht.  Ein Biss.

Fang Bild.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Meine AliExpress Lieferung.
> Anhang anzeigen 328839


Da hast ja ordentlich Bestellt.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2019)

Hab mich 100m neben die Stelle vom letzten Mal gelegt. Mal sehen ob die Aale hier noch beißen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. August 2019)

Zum plötzen angeln an die Ostsee......


----------



## Hering 58 (23. August 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Zum plötzen angeln an die Ostsee......


Dickes Petri zur Plötze.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. August 2019)

Ich gebe es gleich auf eine plötze nach der anderen. Kein Aal, keine Platte und schon gar kein Dorsch. Die deutsche Ostseeküste hasst mich


----------



## Mordendyk (23. August 2019)

Soderle. Mit 2 Kollegen seit 9 dabei. 4x mit Grundel und 1x mit Wurm. Bisher noch nichts aber der Abend ist ja noch jung.


----------



## zokker (24. August 2019)

Oh, das tut mir aber leid. Warum soll es dir besser gehen ... hier rührt sich auch nix. 
Hoffen wir mal das Beste.
Schönes Sternenzelt...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. August 2019)

Was soll ich sagen? Beim stoppen wäre ich mega happy gewesen. Mehr als 20 Plötzen von mind. 30cm.
Dafür nicht ein anderer fisch


----------



## jkc (24. August 2019)

Datt nenn ich mal nen Rotauge, nech.


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. August 2019)

Petri zu der Schönheit


----------



## zokker (24. August 2019)

Ja, solche Riesen kenne ich von hier auch. 
Ich hatte die Nacht 1 Biss um 4 Uhr  und eben den hier, so 60 müsste er haben.


----------



## zokker (24. August 2019)

Ententeich.... Angeln wieder scharf.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. August 2019)




----------



## tomxxxtom (24. August 2019)

Noch kein Biss gehabt aber Snacks Bar ist geöffnet. Lecker.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. August 2019)

Erster Biss überhaupt und gleich 63cm.


----------



## zokker (24. August 2019)

Petri Tom, geht ja gut los. 
Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2019)

Die Vernunft sagt mir zwar was andres bei dem Wetter, aber...

...mach ich halt die



dran und probier's dennoch.



Lieber am Wasser schwitzen wie auf der Couch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2019)

Hat gar nicht lange gedauert, hat aber wohl gemerkt das der Köder nen Haken hatte...nach kurzem Zug hat er wieder losgelassen und mir zwei Hälften hinterlassen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (24. August 2019)

^ Kommt mir bekannt vor das Gewässer,aber sicher täuscht das. Soweit im Süden S/A´s biste bestimmt nich. Hier ist im wahrsten Sinne die Hölle (Hell Fest) los,und an angeln nicht zu denken.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. August 2019)

Ich versuche es wieder. Und die erste Ostseeplötze kam auch schon an Land


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2019)

Eher unwarscheinlich das du das Gewässer kennst wenn du aus dem Süden von S/A kommst.

https://www.google.com/maps/@52.1933041,11.4847291,16.75z/data=!4m2!7m1!2e1?hl=en

Sitz da ganz einsam an einer Stelle wo mangels Platz niemand mehr angelt...außer ich, meine bevorzugte Stelle, schön zugewachsen mit Schilf und drüber hängt ne Weide.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. August 2019)

Was hast du für ein lauschiges Plätzchen.


----------



## Mordendyk (24. August 2019)

Neuer Abend neues Glück. Komischerweise sind kaum grundeln als Köfi zu bekommen. Stattdessen gibt es kleine Barsche und sogar Ükel/Laube. Eine anständige Plötze kam auch schon. Die wollhandkrabben haben sich weder gestern noch heute blicken lassen. Sehr mysteriöse hier am Rhein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. August 2019)

Bis auf den einen Anfasser ist Totentanz....ab aufs Radl


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. August 2019)

Immerhin schonmal entschneidert mit Zielfisch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. August 2019)

Nach 2 Fehlbissen blieb mal wieder einer kleben...könnten nur etwas größer werden


----------



## zokker (27. August 2019)

Petri Rudi.


----------



## Stulle (27. August 2019)

2 gesehen mitten in der Stadt sehen aus wie Besatz.


----------



## Mordendyk (28. August 2019)

Nächster ansitz nach der Spätschicht. Die vergangenen Tage war keine grundel zu finden. Es kamen rotaugen rotfedern und Barsche zwischen Fingerlang und 15 cm. Gestern waren die wollis mal wieder aktiv.
Heute jedoch sind die grundeln wieder da und ausser 2 kleinen Ükel keine Spur vom Rest der Bande. 
Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal nen Aal.


----------



## Mordendyk (29. August 2019)

Jawoll. Erster Zander 52cm. Wohoo und das kurz vorm einpacken.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2019)

Petri zum Zander


----------



## Mordendyk (29. August 2019)

Dankeschön


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. August 2019)

Es ist fast zu kalt für T-Shirt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. August 2019)

Biss, Anhieb, 3 Sekunden Kontakt und...




Wrrrr.


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. August 2019)

So. Diesmal hat es geklappt. 52cm.


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Biss, Anhieb, 3 Sekunden Kontakt und...
> Anhang anzeigen 329165
> 
> Wrrrr.




Ich benutze diese Form nicht mehr.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. August 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> So. Diesmal hat es geklappt. 52cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 329166


Petri hat sich doch gelohnt.


----------



## phirania (30. August 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> So. Diesmal hat es geklappt. 52cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 329166



Petri 
Lass noch ein Zander drinne


----------



## Riesenangler (31. August 2019)

Kann losgehen.


Zum Glück sind die Spiele vorbei.


----------



## JottU (31. August 2019)

Mal schauen ob heute was geht.


----------



## JottU (31. August 2019)

Schneider bin ich schon mal nicht.


----------



## jkc (31. August 2019)

Bei mir läuft's auch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. August 2019)

Zentriert auf nen halben Meter geht ja noch.
Verteil das Zeux mal beim Stolpern mit Schmackes auf die nächsten 5 Meter Fluglinie...da kommt Freude auf


----------



## jkc (1. September 2019)

Na, mit den einzelnen Boilistoppern und Schnurschnipseln die ich beim Knoten weg schneide und dann immer in die Box werfe war's schon ne Herausforderung. Aber ich glaube ich habe so 98% wieder drin + etwas Gras


----------



## phirania (1. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft's auch
> Anhang anzeigen 329250



Nette Chaos...
Kenn ich: Schmeiss weg....Hab ich schon.....


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. September 2019)

Bin erst 40 Minuten am Wasser und schon 3 Fische gefangen. Leider nur ein über 50.
Genau genommen 54cm


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. September 2019)

Leichte Verbesserung.
56cm.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2019)

Nur mal kurz raus zum Schauen, ob was geht. Und siehe da.





Derzeit zwei meiner Lieblingswaffen


----------



## Naish82 (2. September 2019)

Zwar nichts am Band gehabt, aber etwas für‘s Auge. Mann, wird das früh dunkel, nur 45 Minuten auf dem Wasser gehabt…


----------



## phirania (3. September 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Nur mal kurz raus zum Schauen, ob was geht. Und siehe da.
> Anhang anzeigen 329329
> Anhang anzeigen 329329
> Anhang anzeigen 329330
> ...



Dickes Petri...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. September 2019)

Ruten scharf. 
Vllt. Klappt es ja heute mal. Mit dem dritten Aal der Saison.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2019)

Petri Heil Robert, hol was raus.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. September 2019)

Wie die letzten 5 male. 
Nicht ein Biss. 
Ich glaube ich sollte das  aalangeln sein lassen und die Zeit stattdessen zum weiterbau meines Bungalow nutzen.


----------



## Stulle (4. September 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Wie die letzten 5 male.
> Nicht ein Biss.
> Ich glaube ich sollte das  aalangeln sein lassen und die Zeit stattdessen zum weiterbau meines Bungalow nutzen.



Irgendwie angelst du an den falschen gewässern wir fangen so viele (kleine) Aale wie noch nie.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. September 2019)

Das mit den kleinen aalen ging die letzten Jahre auch hier. Von Aal über Hecht bis hin zur Quappe konnte man hier immer fangen. Nun wurde im Winter die Fahrrinne ausgebaggert und seit dem ist es hier sehr sehr sehr sehr ruhig geworden.
Aber auch an den drei anderen Gewässern an denen in in letzter Zeit war, passierte gar nichts. Weder am Fließgewässer, noch an zwei anderen Seen.


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2019)

Noch gieriger geht ja bald nicht mehr.


----------



## Seele (5. September 2019)

@ollidi normal ködert man Aal am Genick an wenn man lebend fischt, du verwechselst da was....


----------



## ollidi (5. September 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> du verwechselst da was


Hast recht. Hätte ich vielleicht dran lassen sollen. 
So als Überbeisser für Zander.


----------



## Mordendyk (6. September 2019)

Feedern am Rhein. Erstmal einige grundeln auf made. An der 2. Rute method mit mini boilie erstmal auch eine Grundel. Jetzt kam aber das erste richtige fischlein mit 25 cm.


----------



## Zmann (6. September 2019)

An der Größe müssen wir noch bissl Arbeiten aber mal wieder Zielfisch nach zwei Wochen Abstinenz...


----------



## Mordendyk (7. September 2019)

Von 9 bis jetzt an nem anderen spot 9 rotaugen von 20 bis 25cm und ein rapfen in der gleichen Größenordnung. Bei nem Kollegen ging ein netter Zander kurz vor der Landung flöten.


----------



## jkc (8. September 2019)

Moin nen einwöchiger Karpfen-Trip geht gerade zu Ende.
Der Doppelpieper einer vermeintlichen Brasse endete in dem heftigsten Drill des Trips. Der See ist voll mit Kleinfisch aber der Kollege hier hielt es für sinnvoller auf unserem Futterplatz zu räubern und hängte sich an nem 14er Boilie + noch kleinerem Pop Up auf. An 30er Mono war das Sicherheitsgefühl im Drill jetzt nicht überragend, somal er unbedingt an der breitesten Stelle durch den am Ufer verlaufenden Krautgürtel wollte. Insgesamt aber eine willkommene Abwechslung.






1,37 bei 18,5kg

Grüße JK


----------



## phirania (8. September 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin nen einwöchiger Karpfen-Tripp geht gerade zu Ende.
> Der Doppelpieper einer vermeintlichen Brasse endete in dem heftigsten Drill des Tripps. Der See ist voll mit Kleinfisch aber der Kollege hier hielt es für sinnvoller auf unserem Futterplatz zu räubern und hängte sich an nem 14er Boilie + noch kleinerem Pop Up auf. An 30er Mono war das Sicherheitsgefühl im Drill jetzt nicht überragend, somal er unbedingt an der breitesten Stelle durch den am Ufer verlaufenden Krautgürtel wollte. Insgesamt aber eine willkommene Abwechslung.
> Anhang anzeigen 329614
> 
> ...



Na denn mal dickes Petri zu dem Überraschungs Fisch....


----------



## Seele (9. September 2019)

Dank Forellenzopf sauber aus dem Schwarm raus gepflückt.
Schmale 61cm, verteilt auf 2,7 Kilo


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. September 2019)

Ein neuer Versuch. 
Irgendwie muss das dieses Jahr noch mal mit den Aalen klappen. Zwei Mann 4 Ruten und hoffentlich mind. 1 aal


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2019)

Denn mal viel Glück.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2019)

Falscher Thread


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. September 2019)

Gerade eben eine dicke Ladung Schleim an den Flingern gehabt. Aber leider nicht der Zielfisch. Eine fette Güster


----------



## zokker (10. September 2019)

Petri Heil Robert, holt was raus.

Ich würde die Angeln mehr staffeln, dicht vor Land und weit draußen.

Und mit der Lampe oder dem Blitz nie auf`s Wasser.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. September 2019)

Seele schrieb:


> Dank Forellenzopf sauber aus dem Schwarm raus gepflückt.
> Schmale 61cm, verteilt auf 2,7 Kilo
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 329689


Schöner Waller


----------



## Seele (10. September 2019)

Danke Kochtopf, ich hatte schon einige kleinere Waller als die Forelle


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. September 2019)

gerade Fisch Nummer zwei. Endlich mal wieder eine plötze. Hatte ich ja an der Ostsee nicht genug 
Mit Aal sieht es ganz schlecht aus. Mein Kollege hat noch gar nichts.


----------



## Zmann (10. September 2019)

Hier siehst besser aus,viel Glück noch!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. September 2019)

Dickes Petri zum Aal.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. September 2019)

Petri zum Aal. 
Bei uns passierte gestern gar nichts mehr. 

Zocker, das Bild war ganz am a fang gemacht worden mit der restdämmerung war es ja fast noch hell 
Die Ruten hatten wir ordentlich verteilt, es ist nur schlecht zu erkennen. Haben von 5 Meter vom Boot bis ca. 25 Meter geangelt. U d auch mal mit weiter links oder rechts variiert. 
Mal schauen das nächste mal wird es wohl erst in zwei Wochen wieder was.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. September 2019)

Drei Stunden angeln und erste Biss. Gigantische Widerstand und ich dachte mein neuer PB ist am Haken.
Ne ne ne. 
58cm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. September 2019)

Schöner Moosrücken..gab bestimmt nen prima Propeller ab, petri.


----------



## JottU (11. September 2019)

Letzter Ansitz über mehrere Tage in diesem Jahr. Als Einstieg gab es einen Schleimer.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. September 2019)

Das reicht. Irgendwas ist Heute faul.


----------



## JottU (12. September 2019)

Gibt hier ja doch Aal. Leider etwas zu kurz.


----------



## phirania (12. September 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das reicht. Irgendwas ist Heute faul.
> Anhang anzeigen 329751



Zander als Köfi.......


----------



## JottU (12. September 2019)

Brassen, Brassen, Brassen. 
Hier muss irgendwo ein Nest sein.


----------



## JottU (13. September 2019)

Seit 20:30 kein Zupfer mehr.
Dazu die feuchtkalte Luft.
Ooch nö, da hau ich mich mal lieber hin.
Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. September 2019)

Unerwartet habe ich es doch ans Wasser geschafft. Seit 21 Uhr ein anfassen, sonst nichts. 2019 ist definitiv nicht mein angeljahr. Wenn mich doch der Zocker einfach mal einladen würde


----------



## JottU (13. September 2019)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem, ein Biss gerade nach dem Ende der Brassenzeit. Auf Köfi geht gar nichts.


----------



## Mordendyk (14. September 2019)

Ein paar Brassen, rotaugen, grundeln. Mein Kollege vor ner Stunde etwa nen 62er Zander. Bei mir gab es gerade einen kleinen 85cm Aal.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2019)

85cm, klein? Da haben wir wohl andere Vorstellungen was die Größe von Aalen abgeht
Petri jedenfalls.

Bei mir gab's gerade die erste Brasse an diesem Gewässer. Hab den Feederanglern die mir von Brassen erzählt haben nie geglaubt, da sich bisher immer nur Rotaugen an meinen Boilies vergriffen hatten...


----------



## Mordendyk (14. September 2019)

War ein sarkastischen klein .
Finde es aber irgendwie komische. Bei einem Kollegen haben 60er Aale (spitzkopf auf Wurm) beim biss einen heiden Radau an der Rute gemacht.
Dieser 85er hat kaum das Glöckchen bimmeln lassen wodurch ich erst dachte es war die Strömung. Ein anderer Aal etwa die gleiche Größe vor einiger Zeit hat 2x an der Rute gezogen (dachte es war die Strömung und habe die Rute noch eine Stunde im Wasser gelassen)  und dann nichts mehr. Beide Breitköpfe großen haben auf Grundel gebissen.


----------



## phirania (14. September 2019)

Na denn mal Petri Euch..
Ich hoffe mal das Wetter hält heute,dann gehts heute noch mal auf Karpfen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. September 2019)

Das war gestern mal wieder gar nix. Nicht mal ein Brassen...... Blödes angeljahr


----------



## Kochtopf (14. September 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Na denn mal Petri Euch..
> Ich hoffe mal das Wetter hält heute,dann gehts heute noch mal auf Karpfen.


Quatsch keine Opern, ran ans Wasser und zieh was raus! Petri Heil wünsche ich euch


----------



## Mordendyk (14. September 2019)

Auf Mini boilie hat wohl keiner Lust. Nach 10min auf Maden dann der erste Besucher.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. September 2019)

Mordendyk schrieb:


> Auf Mini boilie hat wohl keiner Lust. Nach 10min auf Maden dann der erste Besucher.


Na denn mal Petri.


----------



## phirania (15. September 2019)

Waren gestern auch auf Karpfen Pirsch..
Der hier war rechr wehrhaft,hat ihm aber nich groß geschadet


----------



## thanatos (17. September 2019)

war gestern ein richtig schöner Abend - der See lag ruhig wir Blei und in den drei Stunden bis zur Dunkelheit kein Ring an der Oberfläche
kein Rauben ,keine Gründelspuren , habe trotzdem eine hier ungewöhnlich große Plötze gefangen ,geschuppt und filetiert wurde
sie aber von meinen Katzen verschmäht da ich in letzter Zeit nur auf Barsch war


----------



## Spaßfischer (18. September 2019)

Ein Stündchen... Mal sehen ob was geht


----------



## phirania (18. September 2019)

Hat mal wieder geklappt....

https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...riedfischangler.331698/page-1318#post-4963896


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. September 2019)

Nacht Zander. 56cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. September 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nacht Zander. 56cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 330216


Dickes Petri,schönes Foto.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. September 2019)

Danke.
Zwillingsbruder.


----------



## phirania (22. September 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Danke.
> Zwillingsbruder.
> Anhang anzeigen 330217



Petri du Zanderkönig...


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. September 2019)

Das Wetter ist so schön, ich konnte einfach nicht aushalten. 
Erste Wurf und gleich Kontakt. Zweite Wurf bringt Fisch. 52 cm.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (22. September 2019)

Entspannt mit der Freundin das Wochenende ausklingen lassen. Vllt. Beisst ja etwas.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. September 2019)

Drei Brassen sind es am Ende geworden. 
Ein schöner Abschied vom Wochenende


----------



## zokker (23. September 2019)

Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung. Mal sehen ob es noch ein paar Köfis gibt. Senken ist angesagt. Auf der Herfahrt mußte ich schon die Scheibe abbauen. Da wird eine neue Brücke gebaut und die Behelfsbrücke ist sehr tief.


----------



## Skott (23. September 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.



War die Welt in Schweden nicht in Ordnung, Matthias...?


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. September 2019)

Hab gerade Deja vu erlebt. Die selber Strecke wie gestern( nur 200 Meter früher) und schon wieder zweite Wurf. 58 cm.





Perfekt gehackt.


----------



## zokker (23. September 2019)

Skott schrieb:


> War die Welt in Schweden nicht in Ordnung, Matthias...?


Doch doch, bis auf's Angeln.

Petri Tom... Zanderkönig 

Angeln scharf. Senken war ein krampf, nur Uki's, kaum Gründlinge.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. September 2019)

Viel Erfolg, Zokker.


----------



## zokker (23. September 2019)

Danke Andi. 

Hab mal ein paar Würmer gebadet. 
5-6 Plötze, einen Kauli und einen Plieten. Sollten eigentlich Adlerfutter werden, sind aber ziemlich klein. Werden die Möwen wohl schneller sein.


----------



## mathei (23. September 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung. Mal sehen ob es noch ein paar Köfis gibt. Senken ist angesagt. Auf der Herfahrt mußte ich schon die Scheibe abbauen. Da wird eine neue Brücke gebaut und die Behelfsbrücke ist sehr tief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was für ein boot hast du zokker ?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hab gerade Deja vu erlebt. Die selber Strecke wie gestern( nur 200 Meter früher) und schon wieder zweite Wurf. 58 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 330279
> 
> Perfekt gehackt.
> Anhang anzeigen 330280


Dickes Petri du Zanderkönig


----------



## Marcoallround (23. September 2019)

Ich war heute auch wiedermal unterwegs ist zwar nicht mehr live aber fast .
2 Schöne Hechte hats gegeben auf monkey lure Salt and pepper. Beide um die 70 rum, die ersten wirklich gezielt gefangenen in dem Fluss. Etliche Male versucht aber nie geklappt jetzt eine neue strecke und gleich ein Doppelpack. 
Wie läufts bei euch so euf Hecht kommen die bei euch schon langsam in Herbst stimmung? 
Grüsse


----------



## zokker (23. September 2019)

Ha, ich kann's noch.

Ich hatte schon gedacht er hat wieder los gelassen, aber nach 15min zog er dann endlich ab. Knapp 80 schätze ich.


----------



## zokker (24. September 2019)

das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## zokker (24. September 2019)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder einer. 52 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. September 2019)

Klasse. Petri Zokker.


----------



## zokker (24. September 2019)

Danke Tom.

Nebelsuppe


----------



## phirania (24. September 2019)

Na denn mal dickes Petri.
Geht doch noch.


----------



## zokker (24. September 2019)

Hab mich nicht mehr ins Tiefe gelegt. Rückfahrt


----------



## phobos (24. September 2019)

Na dann petri Zokker, will sofern es das Wetter zulässt nochmal nächste Woche mal raus, seit fast 2 monaten Abstinez .
So 1-2 Aale oder ein Zander wären schon noch mal nett...


----------



## zokker (24. September 2019)

Danke Tom, Karl-Heinz und phobos.

Die Aale waren 81 und 76 cm.

Mal sehen ob ich die Woche noch mal los komm. Soll scheixx Wetter werden und ob ich dann noch unter der Brücke durchpass??? Wasser steigt täglich 3cm und es waren heute nur noch 10cm noch Luft.


----------



## Naish82 (26. September 2019)

87cm auf die 36er Quappe


----------



## jkc (26. September 2019)

Schön mopsige Viecher habt ihr da, die Mittachziger fallen hier auch häufig noch ziemlich schmal aus, mit zunehmender Länge wird's dann immer seltener.
Wie tief fängst Du aktuell?

Petri


----------



## Naish82 (26. September 2019)

Die Quappe läuft geschleppt 7-9m ca...

Der hier war gut mopsig.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. September 2019)

Na denn mal dickes Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2019)

Petri, das sind ja schöne Möppse.

Ich bin auch los aber ein anderer See. Auf meinen Aalsee komm ich nicht mehr rauf. Mal sehen was hier geht. Erst mal Köfis stippen.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2019)

Halbe Stunde stippen. Die meisten sind bisschen groß aber dann wird mit Fetzen geangelt.
Angeln scharf.
Liege an einer Kante, von 3 auf 5m. Hier werde ich auch bleiben, so bis 1 Uhr. Zweite Nachthälfte soll es regnen, dann werde ich Schluss machen. Von hier ist es nicht all zu weit zum Bootschuppen.


----------



## zokker (26. September 2019)

Früher waren die hier auch mal größer. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. September 2019)

Petri zokker,sehr schöne Bilder sind das.


----------



## zokker (27. September 2019)

Feierabend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2019)

Petri Heil Zokker.
Wenigstens nicht Schneider.


----------



## phirania (27. September 2019)

Petri auch.
Bei mir gehts gleich auch los,es sei denn es fängt noch an zu regnen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. September 2019)

Mal schauen


----------



## świetlik (27. September 2019)

Mit wobbler oder Gummi Fischen am Ufer entlang ziehen sollte was ergeben.
 7,5 bis 10 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. September 2019)

Ich war Heute viel zu früh am Wasser. Erst so um 22.00 Uhr kamen Bisse.
53 und 54cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. September 2019)

Petri zum Zander- tomxxxtom.


----------



## świetlik (27. September 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Heute


Und der gleiche Köder was am Tage?
Bei uns fängt es um 21.30 Uhr.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. September 2019)

Klein Unterschied gibt es doch.


----------



## phirania (28. September 2019)

Sieht ja richtig " giftig " aus der Köder....


----------



## Marcoallround (28. September 2019)

Ich habs auch wiedermal geschafft. Jetzt wird 2 wochen durchgeangelt in den Niederlanden, bis jetzt 2 Hechte verlohren und unzählige Rptaugen gefangen. Wassertemp um die 15-16 grad. Da sollte auf Karpfen noch was laufen oder? Im angelladen wurde mir gesagt das die schon im tieferen sein dürften. Wäre schade drum denn dort gibts echte kracher.
Grüsse


----------



## świetlik (28. September 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Klein Unterschied gibt es doch


Also für die Nacht größer?
Ich angle am Tage ca.13cm und Abends bis Nacht 7,5cm bis 10cm.


----------



## Marcoallround (30. September 2019)

5 stunden Belly boat angeln kein biss. Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am ende nach 3 tagen durchgehend angeln noch nichts anständiges und fast dauerragen. Kann ja nur besser werden. 
Grüsse


----------



## jkc (30. September 2019)

Wassertemperatur von 15 bis 16°c ist nix worüber man sich beim Karpfenanglen Sorgen mache müsste, wo die Fische sich aktuell aufhalten ist natürlich stets Gewässerabhängig, ich hätte hier bei uns aktuell nicht den geringsten Zweifel, dass die flachen Gewässerbereiche laufen.
Grundsätzlich ist es ja noch recht mild mit überwiegend zweistelligen Nachttemperaturen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Marcoallround (30. September 2019)

Ich hab auch neue Hoffnung geschöpft denn 2 mal war ein grössere schwall an der oberfläche zu sehen und das war sicherlich ein karpfen oder brassen. Und es gab den ersten biss auf köfi. 
Karpfenrute liegt jetzt am seerosenfeld mit 20er Boilie plus 16er popi auf der einzigen harten stelle an dem Feld, da hats im sommer auch geklappt.die 2. Wird 15 meter entfernt an eine verengung mit hartem grund gelegt. 
Grüsse


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. September 2019)

Ich glaube es ist mein zweite Zander überhaupt der am Angst Drilling hängt.
56cm.


----------



## świetlik (30. September 2019)

@tomxxxtom 
Hast du nur schwarze Köder im Box?


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Oktober 2019)

Die Köder interessieren mich auch. Was sind das für welche? 
Ich nehme mal an, dass es bei euch Grundeln gibt?


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> @tomxxxtom
> Hast du nur schwarze Köder im Box?


Nein.  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/live-vom-wasser-statusmeldungen.241738/page-601#post-4937236



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Die Köder interessieren mich auch. Was sind das für welche?



Hier gucken https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/live-vom-wasser-statusmeldungen.241738/page-569#post-4894254



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass es bei euch Grundeln gibt?



Ja. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/tiere-in-freier-wildbahn.322503/page-75#post-4943391


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mordendyk (3. Oktober 2019)

Nachdem die letzten Male die Barben mich veräppelt haben und entweder Haken aufgebogen oder abgerissen haben konnte ich gerade eine schöne 70er und keine 5minuten später eine 48er verhaften.
Beim einholen hing gerade doch tatsächlich noch eine 45er dran die sich einfach nicht gemeldet hat.


----------



## Marcoallround (3. Oktober 2019)

Entlich ist der knoten bei mir geplatzt hab von den endlosen seerosenfeldern auf dem see zu den poldern gewechselt und innerhalb 30 min gleich 2 schöne hechte erwischt. Mit einer wunderschönen Kulisse, ich bin kaum mehr zum staunen rausgekommen einfach nur wunderschöne natur!


----------



## phirania (3. Oktober 2019)

Marcoallround schrieb:


> Entlich ist der knoten bei mir geplatzt hab von den endlosen seerosenfeldern auf dem see zu den poldern gewechselt und innerhalb 30 min gleich 2 schöne hechte erwischt. Mit einer wunderschönen Kulisse, ich bin kaum mehr zum staunen rausgekommen einfach nur wunderschöne natur!



Na denn mal ein dickes Petri


----------



## świetlik (3. Oktober 2019)

Gruß an @tomxxxtom


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2019)

Schönes Stück. Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2019)

Petri zum Zander-świetlik


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2019)

Petri allen Fängern. 

Ich probiere es auch mal wieder. WT ist unter 10 Grad.

Erst mal senken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2019)

Hast ja den Stau endlich überstanden. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2019)

Bin auch am Wasser. Gerade gefangen.
53cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2019)

Was für ein schöner Zander.Petri tomxxxtom


----------



## świetlik (3. Oktober 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bin auch am Wasser. Gerade gefangen.
> 53cm.


Petri 
Ich sage ganz ehrlich das ich nicht an die Schwarze Farbe geglaubt habe.
Heute nach zwei Jahren mit tragen habe ich die draufgemacht weil schwere jigkopf drauf war.
Erste Wurf,  bamm,  63cm Zander. Joo.
5 min später noch ein aber klein ca.45cm.
Dann habe ich andere dunkele Köder probiert und es hat funktioniert.
Und das alles um die Mittag Zeit.


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2019)

Danke Prof. 

Der Zanderkönig schon wieder. Fettes Petri.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2019)

Bis jetzt war noch nix. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Oktober 2019)

Super Fotos. zokker


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2019)




----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn das in Gewicht Aal wäre ...  dann ...


----------



## świetlik (3. Oktober 2019)

An @tomxxxtom 
Was für Montage hast du da?
Wo ist dein Gewicht?
Ich habe schöne Loch im Fluss gefunden,  leider oft Hänger.


----------



## świetlik (3. Oktober 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Also wenn das in Gewicht Aal wäre ... dann ...


Abwechslung ist auch schön. 
Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2019)

Petri Heil!

Hast du den Brachsen gemessen @zokker ?


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Oktober 2019)

Alte Schwede Zokker!!! Petri 




świetlik schrieb:


> An @tomxxxtom
> Was für Montage hast du da?
> Wo ist dein Gewicht?



Carolina Rig.


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> Hast du den Brachsen gemessen @zokker ?



Danke Leute. 

Der Plieten hat 60 cm und der Hecht 75. Musste beide erschlagen. Hätten sie nicht überlebt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Oktober 2019)

Schöne Dinger!


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2019)

Die beißen so vorsichtig. 2 Biss. Der erste hat wieder los gelassen.


----------



## Mordendyk (4. Oktober 2019)

Die erste heute.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Oktober 2019)

Petri Zocker .Ich sitz auch wieder seit 21Uhr. Nach 10 Minuten gleich den1. Aal ca.60cm .Danach nur noch 2 Brassen u.1 Barsch.1 std mach ich noch.Unterschied zu gestern 0 Wind u keine Strömung. Glaube das war es heute. Leider bin ich wohl einer der Wenigen die heute noch arbeiten müssen.D rück dir die Daumen. Ein fetter Aal ist wohl bestimmt noch drin.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir gabs gerade noch einen last- minute Aal 70+ muss leider Schluss machen Büro wartet in ein paar Std


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2019)

Petri Thomas und Paul.

Einen gab es eben noch. 
Huschich ist es.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2019)

Ein Stündchen mach ich noch. 
Den Seeadlern ist der Plieten zu groß, 3 haben ihn sich schon angeschaut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Oktober 2019)

Hat ja wieder geklappt, Zokki.

Schöner Sonnenaufgang.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat ja wieder geklappt, Zokki.
> 
> Schöner Sonnenaufgang.



Ja, bin sehr zufrieden. 
Den Hecht bekommt mein Kumpel, der macht da tolle Gerichte raus, der Plieten ist dem Wasserkörper (was für ein tolles Wort) übergeben worden und die Aale sind für Zokki.

Vor dem Sonnenaufgang war es auch schön.


----------



## zokker (4. Oktober 2019)

Rückfahrt, kam nix mehr.


----------



## Mordendyk (4. Oktober 2019)

Die erste ist schon da. Schöne 50CM


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Oktober 2019)

Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Oktober 2019)

Meine Lieblings Laterne hat wieder Glück gebracht. 62cm.


----------



## świetlik (5. Oktober 2019)

Petri.
Angelst Du im dunkel am boden oder am Stein Packungen Einfach einkurbeln?


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Oktober 2019)

Petri tomxxxtom. Schönes Foto.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Oktober 2019)

14 cm Gummi Fisch wurde einfach inhaliert.
69cm. Es ist immer noch die selber Laterne.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Oktober 2019)

Krass. Gleich der nexte Wurf und Limit ist erreicht.
59cm.





Und Familien Foto.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri tomxxxtom ,schöne Strecke.


----------



## zokker (6. Oktober 2019)

der Zanderhunter wieder

fettes Petri


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Krass. Gleich der nexte Wurf und Limit ist erreicht.
> 59cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 330872
> 
> ...


Petri
da hast du bestimmt die Raucherecke erwischt....


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Oktober 2019)

Danke.



świetlik schrieb:


> Petri.
> Angelst Du im dunkel am boden oder am Stein Packungen Einfach einkurbeln?



Am meisten ganz flach unter der Wasseroberfläche (nicht tiefer als 1 meter) in allen Richtungen und gaaaaaanz laaaaaangsam einkurbeln.


----------



## alexpp (6. Oktober 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ...Am meisten ganz flach unter der Wasseroberfläche (nicht tiefer als 1 meter) in allen Richtungen und gaaaaaanz laaaaaangsam einkurbeln.


Wird der schwarze Gummifisch wie ein flachlaufender Wobbler eingeleiert ?


----------



## świetlik (6. Oktober 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Am meisten ganz flach unter der Wasseroberfläche (nicht tiefer als 1 meter) in allen Richtungen und gaaaaaanz laaaaaangsam einkurbeln.


Danke.
Habe heute nur zwei kleine erwischt. Wind stand sehr ungünstig so das man fast kein Köder Kontakt hatte.
Und da wo ich angle wird in der dunkel schwierig zum laufen. 
Aber könnte ich mir vorstellen das was gehen würde.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Oktober 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wird der schwarze Gummifisch wie ein flachlaufender Wobbler eingeleiert ?


 Ja.


----------



## świetlik (7. Oktober 2019)

Montag Zander


----------



## świetlik (7. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (7. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri świetlik zu den Zandern.


----------



## świetlik (7. Oktober 2019)

@Hering 58 Danke


----------



## Mordendyk (12. Oktober 2019)

Soderle. Gestern wollte es irgendwie nicht so recht. Ein Kollege hat eine kleine zährte (nach einigem Rätselraten) gefangen. Selbst die grundeln hatten keinen Hunger.
Jetzt gerade nochmal ne Runde nach der Arbeit kam wieder eine kleine zährte. Keine 5 Minuten später dachte ich es wäre eine Barbe dran. Zur Überraschung meines Kollegen und mir eine dicke 42cm zährte.
Die haben ja echt Power


----------



## Bootsy48 (12. Oktober 2019)

Sitze jetzt seit knapp 5 Stunden...bis auf einen Selbstmörder von Barsch der seit 1,5 Stunden auf Grund liegt...gaaaar Nichts ....hab mir echt mehr erwartet heute .. werde gleich einpacken


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Oktober 2019)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Sitze jetzt seit knapp 5 Stunden...bis auf einen Selbstmörder von Barsch der seit 1,5 Stunden auf Grund liegt...gaaaar Nichts ....hab mir echt mehr erwartet heute .. werde gleich einpacken


Viel Glück und ein schönes Plätzchen hast du.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2019)

Bin auch noch mal los. Dauernieselregen, 10 Grad und windig ist es. Nun muß ich erstmal senken.


----------



## świetlik (12. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns dauerregen,  nieselregen.
Heute bleibe ich zu Hause.
@zokker was ist das für Gewässer?


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Oktober 2019)

Zocker drück dir die Daumen. Durchhaltevermögen wird belohnt. Bin noch im Süden bei 35 Grad. Muss man auch nicht unbedingt haben.Ab Dienstag bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke Rafal und Paul.
In meinem Profil steht wo ich angel. 

Angel scharf. Senken ging ruck zuck.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2019)

Danke 

Eine Strippe eben. 
Beisst aber schon wieder einer.


----------



## zokker (12. Oktober 2019)

Nur Strippen unterweg.


----------



## börnie (12. Oktober 2019)

...wäre heute auch sooo super gerne draußen 

Da kommt noch was !
Stramme Schnüre...und zieh einen für mich mit zokker


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2019)

börnie schrieb:


> Stramme Schnüre...und zieh einen für mich mit zokker



Für dich.... 85 schätze ich.


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Oktober 2019)

Gratulation Zocker.hat sich doch gelohnt.Wenn man jetzt schon langsam Fazit für 2019 zieht,kann man getrost behaupten,die Saison war deutlich besser, als 2018.Vor allem die Größen stimmen.Aber 1-2 Wochen haben wir ja noch.


----------



## börnie (13. Oktober 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> Für dich.... 85 schätze ich.



...dann sag ich schon mal danke 
Schöner Räuber...Petri


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gratulation Zocker.hat sich doch gelohnt.Wenn man jetzt schon langsam Fazit für 2019 zieht,kann man getrost behaupten,die Saison war deutlich besser, als 2018.Vor allem die Größen stimmen.Aber 1-2 Wochen haben wir ja noch.



Danke dir. Ich heiß aber zokker und nicht Zocker, so viel Zeit muss sein.

Zum Fazit 2019, ein super Jahr. 



börnie schrieb:


> ...dann sag ich schon mal danke
> Schöner Räuber...Petri



Danke dir auch. Bin mehr als zu Frieden.


----------



## JottU (13. Oktober 2019)

Petri zokker!
Ich werde es heute wohl auch noch ans Wasser schaffen.


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2019)

Danke JottU, dann wünsche dir Petri Heil.

Kam nix mehr. 

2 Bilder von heute Morgen und Rückfahrt.


----------



## świetlik (13. Oktober 2019)

zokker schrieb:


> 2 Bilder von heute Morgen und Rückfahrt.


Das ist angeln. 
Bei so schönen morgens genießen die Fische auch die Natur und nicht unsere Köder.


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Oktober 2019)

Sorry Zokker. Einmal falsch geschrieben immer falsch geschrieben.jetzt a. gespeichert.
Bei mir ist das Jahr auch auf Platz 2 seit 2014 .2- 3 Aale würde ich aber noch gerne fangen bevor meine Saison endet.


----------



## świetlik (13. Oktober 2019)

bis jetzt nur schöne Wetter.


----------



## świetlik (13. Oktober 2019)

auf polnische KOGUT


----------



## świetlik (13. Oktober 2019)

Noch ein. Manchmal muss man kreativ sein.


----------



## phobos (13. Oktober 2019)

Wahrscheinlich letzter ansitz dieses Jahr. War Freitag draußen absolut tote Hose... Auch relativ viel Wasser und wenn die Sonne weg ist arsch kalt


----------



## JottU (13. Oktober 2019)

Zur Zeit sitze ich noch im Shirt, temperaturmäßig alles gut. 
Mit Fisch sieht es nicht so rosig aus. Nur paar kleine Barsche.


----------



## STRULIK (13. Oktober 2019)

Ne Stunde am Rhein


----------



## STRULIK (14. Oktober 2019)

War Heute wieder mal kurz los....


----------



## phirania (15. Oktober 2019)

STRULIK schrieb:


> War Heute wieder mal kurz los....


Na denn mal Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Oktober 2019)

Regen Pause muss ausgenutzt werden. 





53cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri tomxxxtom.


----------



## STRULIK (16. Oktober 2019)

Hab auch einen


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Oktober 2019)

Hab zweiten. 
56cm.




Feierabend.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Oktober 2019)

Und noch schnell...

Zander, seine Beute und mein Köder.


----------



## phirania (17. Oktober 2019)

Petri.
Verfressener Räuber selber schuld....


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Oktober 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Petri.
> Verfressener Räuber selber schuld....



Wen meinst Du, den zander oder tomxxxtom ?


----------



## Justsu (17. Oktober 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und noch schnell...
> 
> Zander, seine Beute und mein Köder.



Dickes Petri tomxxxtom!

Ich bestaune schon seit längerem hier Deine sehr konstanten Zanderfänge - Hut ab! (Leider habe ich noch keine Bezugsquelle für den schwarzen Skeleton gefunden und das ist der EINZIGE Grund, warum meine Zanderfänge weit, weit hinter Deinen zurückbleiben )

Bei Deinem Bild fiel mir auf, dass der Zander nicht ganz ordentlich ausgeblutet zu sein scheint - kann das sein? Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, weil ich finde, dass die Fleischqualität darunter schon etwas leidet 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. Oktober 2019)

Kurz nach dem Fang ich hab Stelle gewechselt und der Zander hing am Fahrrad(hab vergessen)

Zum Skeleton: Schwarz ist mein Favorit, aber ich hab schon auf den gelben und grünen, oder peppper-tea Fische gefangen. 
Leider wird der Skeleton in der Black Glitter ausführung nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## świetlik (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich kann auch bestetigen das dunkle Köder mit Glitzer gut funktionieren.


----------



## STRULIK (17. Oktober 2019)

Bei Regenwetter....60cm


----------



## phirania (17. Oktober 2019)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wen meinst Du, den zander oder tomxxxtom ?



Den Zander natürlich...


----------



## STRULIK (18. Oktober 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Kurz nach dem Fang ich hab Stelle gewechselt und der Zander hing am Fahrrad(hab vergessen)
> 
> Zum Skeleton: Schwarz ist mein Favorit, aber ich hab schon auf den gelben und grünen, oder peppper-tea Fische gefangen.
> Leider wird der Skeleton in der Black Glitter ausführung nicht mehr produziert.



Hallo zusammen,
wo kriegt man Skeleton in 14cm ?


----------



## STRULIK (18. Oktober 2019)

Babystube


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Oktober 2019)

Heute mal ganz klassisch mit Köfi auf Hecht. Das erste mal. Hoffentlich findet sich ein Abnehmer.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

Bin auch in See gestochen.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Oktober 2019)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Heute mal ganz klassisch mit Köfi auf Hecht. Das erste mal. Hoffentlich findet sich ein Abnehmer.


Das wäre schlecht, dann wärst Du den Köfi los und hättest nichts am Haken.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

Denn ma los Zokki!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Denn ma los Zokki!
> 
> Viel Erfolg!


Danke dir, 
ich werde mein Bestes geben.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

Na dann wollen mal sehen. Die Stelle hier hat  dieses Jahr noch nicht viel gebracht, aber der Wind läßt meine topp Stellen nicht zu.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2019)

An der Größe muss ich noch arbeiten. Es ist sehr windig geworden.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Oktober 2019)

Petri zokker,die großen kommen noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

Geht doch schon gut los.

Petri Heil!


----------



## inextremo6 (19. Oktober 2019)

Der Mond geht gerade auf.....
Ich bin heute beim Zwergaalangeln.der 2. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 innerhalb von 5 Minuten. Genau so dick wie der Wurm


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2019)

Hatte eben einen Biss. Der hat nur den Schwanz vom Köfi abgebissen.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. Oktober 2019)

Bei mirl ief nichts mehr,enttäuschend!!!! Aber ich bleibe dran .insgesamt die Woche bei 3 Ansitzen, 2 halbe und eine komplette Nacht 1 Aal zum mitnehmen ,2 Strippen und 4 Zander, die alle  weiterleben dürfen. Nächste Woche geht's nochmal mit dem Boot raus.
Jute Nacht.....


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2019)

Na ist ja immer noch besser wie nix Paul. 
Ich hatte die Nacht noch 2 Bisse, haben wieder los gelassen. Die Stelle ist dann doch nicht so toll, dieses Jahr. 

Den kleinen Aal hab ich gleich wieder zurückgesetzt. Der Andere, um die 60, hatte heute Morgen den Haken wieder ausgewürgt ... hab ich dann auch nicht mehr lange überlegt ... zurück ...

1-2 h mach ich noch.


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2019)

Rückfahrt, kam nix mehr.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zokker. Ein paar Bisse hatte ich auch  noch ,waren definitiv auch Aale. Aber irgendwie haben die bloss rumgespielt.Wetter war gestern Nacht ideal.geschützt gestanden,ziemlich strammer Südwind,bedeckt, die Posenruten sind leicht getrieben...aber sollte nicht sein. Heute Abend wieder einen Kurzansitz bei mir vor der Tür....kommendes Wochenende nochmals in Mecklenburg.


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hallo Zokker. Ein paar Bisse hatte ich auch  noch ,waren definitiv auch Aale. Aber irgendwie haben die bloss rumgespielt.Wetter war gestern Nacht ideal.geschützt gestanden,ziemlich strammer Südwind,bedeckt, die Posenruten sind leicht getrieben...aber sollte nicht sein. Heute Abend wieder einen Kurzansitz bei mir vor der Tür....kommendes Wochenende nochmals in Mecklenburg.



Du sagst es, sie haben nur rum-gespielt.

Dann wünsche ich dir mal ein fettes Petri Heil, für die nächsten Ansitze.

Gruß ...


----------



## inextremo6 (20. Oktober 2019)

Danke Zokker .Ich bin zäh.Sitz schon wieder am See. Leider ist der Fluglärm im Moment mächtig nervend.Aber die Nacht ist noch lang


----------



## zokker (21. Oktober 2019)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Danke Zokker .Ich bin zäh.Sitz schon wieder am See. Leider ist der Fluglärm im Moment mächtig nervend.Aber die Nacht ist noch lang



Und??? Wie sieht`s aus???


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Oktober 2019)

Morgen Zokker,
es war Zandernacht,irgendwie ziehen die wohl gerade durch den Fluss/See.
Hab 2 gute gefangen+mehrere kleine.War natürlich sehr unruhig.
Aal ging gar nichts.Bisse gabs zwar ,aber finde mal bei diesen Bissen den richtigen Moment zum Anhieb.
Zander schwimmen wieder.Hab auch keine Fotos gemacht.hake die wenn möglich, immer gleich aussen ab.
Kurios war,als ich an einer Rute den Köder wechseln wollte.
Fischlein ran, dann kam ein Biss auf einer anderen Rute,legte die neu beköderte Rute auf dem Steg, mit Köder im Wasser.
Biss war nur ein Brassen.
Dann ging die abgelegte Rute los(Bügel war geschlossen)  und nach 4-5Minuten kam ein Zander der Marke 70+ zum Vorschein, der gleich vom Schwimmsteg  wieder abgehakt wurde. Der muss genau unter mir gesessen haben.
Ansonsten gabs nichts, habe nach 2 eingepackt,
Heute neuer Versuch,Mittwoch bis Samstag arbeitsbedingt Pause


----------



## świetlik (23. Oktober 2019)




----------



## świetlik (23. Oktober 2019)

So schön war heute am Wasser.
Nur ein Biss im zwei Stunden.
Ich müsste mich gewöhnen im so eine gute Bedingungen zu Angeln.


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Bin das letzte Mal dieses Jahr auf Aal los, es ist sehr windig, fast  schon stürmisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2019)

Oha.
Dann fall nicht aus dem Boot.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Danke Andi.
Habe mir eine überwindige Ecke gesucht. Zu Glück brauch ich nicht senken, hab genug Köfis mit.

Angeln scharf


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2019)

Das sieht es schon besser aus.

Bin gespannt ob noch Aale beißen.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zokker,
hau rein,ich denke es klappt heute nochmal richtig gut.Besser nen strammen Wind und  ein wenig Strömung,als absolute Stille.
Auf jeden Fall für die Fische. Bei mir gabs Dienstag auch wieder nur Zander.
Werde erst ,ausser bei mir vor der Tür, Montag letzmalig in Mecklenburg angreifen 
Drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...
> Bin gespannt ob noch Aale beißen.



Ja ja, die beißen mit Sicherheit noch.

Werde die Nacht mal eine Stelle wählen, wo ich noch nie geangelt habe.... dem Wind geschuldet.

Und Paul drückt mir ja die Daumen, danke dir.


----------



## świetlik (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Mal sehen, ersten Biss hab ich schon.


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Geil geil geil. SUPER....was für ein Brummer. Selbst wenn jetzt nix mehr kommt, bin ich voll zufrieden.
10m Schnur genommen und nach 15min zog er ab.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2019)

Uiiiiiii....schöner Klopper!!


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri zur schlange...


----------



## świetlik (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe nur holzaal erwischt .
Petri zokker.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2019)

schmeiß den wieder rein, der schmeckt nicht


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Oktober 2019)

Gratulation  Zokker. Ich sag ja es geht noch was.Sieht schön fett aus.Bin auch gerade angerückt.Aber vor 23 Uhr läuft hier nie was.Hoffe die Zander lassen mich heute in Ruhe


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Oktober 2019)

Leider kein Aal.aber nicht mehr Schneider. Keine Angst der schwimmt unversehrt wieder. Hab bloß den Haken nicht frei bekommen


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Petri zum Hecht Paul, die Dicke stimmt ja schon. 
Danke Karl Heinz und Andi.

Hier rührt sich nix. Hab gerade mal neu beködert.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Oktober 2019)

Da hast du recht.war ca 65cm .leider war der Aal im Hechtkostüm.Weiterhin für dich und  alle anderen am Wasser krumme Ruten


----------



## świetlik (25. Oktober 2019)

Heute letzte mal bei Sommerzeit angeln nach der Arbeit. 
Nächste Woche wird schon langsam dunkel.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Oktober 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich habe nur holzaal erwischt .
> Petri zokker.
> 
> 
> ...


Denn mal Petri zum Holzaal.


----------



## świetlik (25. Oktober 2019)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Denn mal Petri zum Holzaal.


Danke @Hering 58 
Lieber Holz aal als Köder versenken. 
Diese Woche ging nix. Meint ihr hat der Mund damit zu tun. Es geht um Zander.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich glaube es nicht,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hab schon wieder so einen blöden Hecht. Nur diesmal auf Tauwurm.
Den konnte ich gleich sauber aussen abhaken


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)

Na du hast ja eine geile Hechtstelle.
Ich hatte 2 Bisse, einer hat wieder los gelassen und den anderen hab ich 20min Zeit gelassen. Ich hab ihn dann so 2-3m rangepumpt und zack war er wieder ab.... Ärger


----------



## zokker (25. Oktober 2019)




----------



## inextremo6 (25. Oktober 2019)

So etwas ist immer ärgerlich. Kenne ich zur genüge 
Aber ein guter kommt heute noch bei dir.Hatte an der Stelle noch nie einen Hecht....
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Habe auch gerade meinen 1.Miniaal .Schwimmt natürlich wieder.Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Zmann (26. Oktober 2019)

Dickes Petri!
Herrliche Aale und Hechte!
Bin wieder rein vom kurzansitz hatte einen Biss,da hät ich wohl noch länger
warten sollen mit dem Anschlag dann wäre er vielleicht hängen geblieben.
Der Biss kam bei mir allerdings im tiefen ca.12m aber wenn ich Zokker seine Bilder
sehe dann hätte ich auch Rute flach ablegen können...


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Oktober 2019)

Bei mir gabs gerade wieder mal einen Zander. Vielleicht knappe 50 schwimmt bei allem anderen was ich heute gefangen habe


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Oktober 2019)

So mach noch ne halbe Stunde. Muss nachher ins Büro. Vielleicht heute Abend nochmal .Aber die gossen Aale scheinen hier durch zu sein.Wollte morgen eigentlich nach Mecklenburg. Wegen Autobahnsperrung auf Montag verschoben.
Zokker drück dir nochmals die Daumen für einen fetten Saisonabschlussaal.Fänge waren heute ok,leider keinen meiner schleimigen Lieblinge zum mitnehmen. Jute Nacht alle die noch wach sind


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2019)

Daumen drücken hat geklappt, danke dafür.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Stürmisch ist es. Werde gut durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2019)

Da waren es schon 4.


----------



## świetlik (26. Oktober 2019)

@zokker Glückwunsch.
Gute Tag erwischt oder gute Platz?


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> @zokker Glückwunsch.
> Gute Tag erwischt oder gute Platz?


Danke
Ja, scheint so. Nicht eine Strippe am Band gehabt. Auffällig war das die Aale nur auf frische Köfis gebissen haben. Bisse kamen immer kurz nach Köderwechsel. 

Hab mich heute Morgen gleich in eine geschützte Bucht gelegt. 
Ich trink noch Kaffee und dann "reite" 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich heimwärts. Meterwelle von hinten, zZ sind 60km/h Wind.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2019)

Gelungener Abschluss @zokker
Petri dazu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2019)

Ist ja super gelaufen @zokker .

Petri Heil!


----------



## świetlik (26. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns ist auch windig.
Und meine Stelen bringen nix.


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Oktober 2019)

Glückwunsch Zokker,
die Strecke kann sich sehen lassen.Hat mein Daumen drücken doch gut geholfen.
Bei mir ist Montag dann auch die letzte Nacht vom Boot aus und ich hoffe wenigstens noch einen brauchbaren Aal zu bekommen.Bei mir am See ist nix mehr mit Aal,
bzw. nur noch kleine. Die sind bestimmt weiter stadteinwärts gezogen, dort ist das Wasser wärmer und es schwimen mehr Abfälle drin.
Naja und so ein Fahrrad oder ein versenktes Auto sind top Unterstände


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2019)

Petri Dank an alle. Hätte nicht gedacht das es so gut läuft. 

Rückfahrt hat Laune gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2019)

In welcher Tiefe haben die Aale gebissen, Zokki?


----------



## zokker (26. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In welcher Tiefe haben die Aale gebissen, Zokki?



1 bis 2m.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Oktober 2019)

Endlich war ich wieder am Wasser. Ist nicht Live - 3 Std. Verzögerung. 
Bei einpacken hab n Handy, Akkus fur Kopflampe und Zander Nacht Köderbox vergessen.   Handschuhfach im Auto war die Rettung. Batterie!!! und auch die Gopro war da .

60 und 55 cm.


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Oktober 2019)

Bin  doch nochmal runter bei mir am See. Nachdem gestern die Hechte und Zander das Wasser kontrollierten, war bis vor kurzem Totenstille.Vor einer Std biss ein schlanker 60er.,beim Einpacken ein ca.75er.Ich habe  die Sache einfach ausgesessen
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 .yaaah ,ich freu mich ..gelungener Abschluss hier bei mir am See. Montag Abschlusstour in Mecklenburg .Häng noch ne std ran.


----------



## zokker (27. Oktober 2019)

fettes Petri, hat ja doch noch geklappt, Beharrlichkeit hat sich ausgezahlt


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke Zokker,
da hast Du absolut recht,hat sich gelohnt
Ich habe mal im September 2017 insgesamt 13 Nächte an meinem Stammgewässer geangelt.
Nach 7 Nächten  noch nicht einen Aal gehabt,frustriert nach Hause, eine Nacht gschlafen, dann zurück aufs Boot und dann gings los.Die nächsten 6 Nächte brachten dann noch ca 20 Aale.davon 16 Stück zwischen 74-88 cm,alle unwahrscheinlich dick...ich führe seit 2014 Statistik
Hab gerade gemessen .Der Grosse ist genau 80, der kleine leider nur 59cm.(gegen meine Regeln trotzdem mitgenommen,man möge es mir verzeihen sah etwas länger aus).Bild nacher auf Aale 2019.
Es gab noch 2 Bisse auf Köderfisch, beim 1- wurde der Köder einfach losgelassen. Der 2.lief genau unterm Schwimmsteg, da musste ich den Anschlag zu früh setzen. Aber so ist auch alles gut!!!!!!
Heute Pause,morgen je nach Wetterlage Mecklenburg o. doch noch mal bei mir????? Ab Mittwoch denke ich ,wird die Saison wetterbedint beendet sein


----------



## świetlik (27. Oktober 2019)

Mission Hecht fehlgeschlagen


----------



## thanatos (27. Oktober 2019)

sieht klasse aus - der Hecht hat nicht gebissen  weil du wieder kommen sollst .


----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2019)




----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2019)




----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Hering 58 (31. Oktober 2019)

Petri und coole Fotos hast du gemacht-świetlik


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Oktober 2019)

Petri świetlik.

Fischernetz Flüchtling?


----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2019)

@Hering 58 Danke 
@tomxxxtom Danke
Fischernetz nicht nur bisschen Schmutz


----------



## świetlik (2. November 2019)




----------



## świetlik (2. November 2019)

Klein aber entscheidet


----------



## świetlik (2. November 2019)




----------



## świetlik (9. November 2019)




----------



## świetlik (9. November 2019)

Schöne Herbst Zander


----------



## Stulle (10. November 2019)

Kurze beißzeit als die Sonne über die Bäume kam, jetzt ist wieder Ruhe einen tief einen flach


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. November 2019)

Der obere ist schon gebraten .
Petri


----------



## phirania (10. November 2019)

Petri Stulle
Forelle muß ich die Jahr auch noch....
Die Räuchertonne verhungert sonst..


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

@Stulle Petri


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

*mittags Zander*


----------



## JottU (10. November 2019)

Bin heute auch mal bisschen Strecke machen.


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

Kleine Verbesserung 70cm


----------



## Gufierer (10. November 2019)

Fischst du die neue Absolut @ świetlik, wie ist die Action der Rute den so?
Ich fische die Tiboron und es würde mich mal interessieren, wie die Absolut nun von der Action her ist!
Dankööö und dickes Petri!


----------



## Bocinegro (10. November 2019)

Der Vormittag war echt Bombe trotz bei uns stark steigendem Luftdruck, hatte ich 3 Zander einer davon maßig und 2 dicke Barsche in unter 2 Stunden. Mal schauen was der Abend bringt Heute ist Martins Feuer an einem meiner Spots, vorerst letzte mal angeln ohne kalte Finger


----------



## Papamopps (10. November 2019)

Es ging nix. Bei keinem


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

@Neckarzander Danke, 
Ja ich Fische auf Zander im Weser mit neue absolut NT 270 in 40g. Leicht, Straf, und gute Spitzen Aktion für die biss Erkennung. Ich habe letzte Jahr black Arrow g2 270 in 60g gekauft. Auch gut aber nicht so Spitzen betont. Und bei jiggen mit koguty geht viel Schwung verloren. 
Bei vielen großen Steinen in Fluss  ist wichtig sehr gut Erkennung wann Köder auf Steine drauf kommt , um ihn schnell hoch jiggen, so das er nicht zwischen die Steine kommt. Sonst Köder Weg. Und wo Steine da sind Fische. Mindestens am Tag. 
Ich weiss das der Preis hoch ist aber muss jetzt nicht nachdenken das geht noch besser.
MMn absolut NT ist von sportex beste Zander rute.
Und was machst du mit deine tiboron?


----------



## Gufierer (10. November 2019)

Ebenfalls jiggen, habe die 40g und 60g Rute, die 40g für 4er Köder und 7-14g Jigs und die 60er für den Rest inklusive zum Swimbaitangeln Nachts auf Zander.
Ich liebe diese Rutenserie die sind nicht so brettig wie die üblichen verdächtigen und haben genug Backbone für Waller bis 1,80. Sportex ist eh stark im Rutenbau, kaufe mir nur noch Ruten von dennen auch wegen dem gutem Kundensupport, wenn was kaputt geht habe ich bisher immer anstandslos Ersatz bekommen.


----------



## świetlik (10. November 2019)

@Neckarzander 
Ich bin auch voll zufrieden.
Ich Fische die bis 13cm mit 20g macht ca. 30 g.
Koguty haben 18g aber will ich welche holen die 25g haben.


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2019)

der Himmel blau die Sonne lacht ( nee det hat nich die SPD gemacht ) aber mich dazu verführt pickern zu gehen .
Am See dann ein eisiger Wind bei 6 °C  und den Fischen hat´s auch nicht gefallen in einer Stunde der "Verlust "einer einzigen Made - etwas dürftig
zum Schluß noch ein paar kleine Barsche geblinkert - die Katzen hat´s gefreut .Ab jetzt nur noch Spinnangeln- dann falls die Klimaerwärmung
es zuläßt Eisangeln - und dann auf den Frühling warten


----------



## phirania (14. November 2019)

Hat bei euch denn die SPD noch das sagen....?


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)




----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)

Wollte eigentlich Barschen und Zander an der Spundwand nachstellen und dann das. Schöner Beifang.


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)

zum Abend dann doch noch einen kleinen dicken Barsch
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ans Band bekommen.


----------



## thanatos (17. November 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Hat bei euch denn die SPD noch das sagen....?


naja eigentlich nicht wirklich - wir haben da eher ne bunte Suppe , solange es nicht gegen mein Hobby geht ist mir das egal aber skeptisch bin ich schon.


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. November 2019)

Sonnenbrand Gefahr.


----------



## Stulle (17. November 2019)

Hier ist gerade erst der Nebel weck 


Ein Muster bei den Fängen sehe ich aber nicht.


----------



## świetlik (17. November 2019)

Wetter gut, Zander Gut


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Petri Heil, 

ich zieh jetzt schnell noch mal raus ans Wasser.
"Auf die Zander, fertig, los"


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. November 2019)

Gerade als ich dachte der Kanal Zander ist alle kam erste Biss. Leider nur 49cm. Der kann weiter wachsen aber die neue Rute ist eingeweiht.
Daiwa Prorex Drop Shot 270. Oooo wie ich die gerne in 330 hätte...


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Heute mittag leider keinen Zander erwischt aber wieder eine schönen Trostpreis, selbe Maß wie Gestern Abend am Rhein.


----------



## świetlik (17. November 2019)

Ich habe nur drei kleine Zander erwischt,
Auch Trost Preis


----------



## Stulle (17. November 2019)

Bei mir blieb es sehr mau und kalt, viele mit einer oder nichts, lediglich die leute die in den schwarm werfen konnten hatten 3-5 Forellen. Fisch war massig drinnen aber beißen wollten sie nur in der einen ecke


----------



## świetlik (17. November 2019)

Wenn man Zeit zum Angeln hat im unserem schnellen Leben das ist doch schon schön.
Nicht immer muss Fisch dabeisein.
Also @Stulle es kann nur besser werden. Und wenn nicht dieses Jahr dann nächsten.
Letztes Jahr habe ich zwei Monate ( November und Dezember) kein Zander gegangen. Einfach hat es nicht geklappt.


----------



## phirania (18. November 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Bei mir blieb es sehr mau und kalt, viele mit einer oder nichts, lediglich die leute die in den schwarm werfen konnten hatten 3-5 Forellen. Fisch war massig drinnen aber beißen wollten sie nur in der einen ecke


Wenn da mal nicht angefüttert wurde....


----------



## Bocinegro (23. November 2019)

Gestern lief es ganz gut viel Fisch Kontakt, paar schöne Barsche viele kleine und einen Zander. 
Mal sehen was das Wochenende bringt, der Beisindex geht ja die nächsten Tage durch die Decke.

Grüße Petri & 
tight lines


----------



## świetlik (23. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Beisindex


Kann man sich da verlassen?


----------



## Bocinegro (23. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Kann man sich da verlassen?



führe dort auch mein Fang Buch, ist halt cool und einfach weil speichert automatisch alle Wetter und Mond Daten mit. erkenne schon deutlich einen Trend hin zu den Hochphasen aber lasse mich auch nicht von ner 0 abhalten zu angeln.
Kann aber als Fazit sagen das die richtig guten Momente am Wasser in den letzten Jahren alle in den Tages Hochphasen statt fanden.

Cool wäre wenn die auch Pegelstände/Schwankungen, und Wassertrübung mit einbeziehen würden.
Luftdruck wird zwar mit angezeigt aber nicht mit in die Vorhersage einbezogen da schaue ich meist noch mal genau hin


----------



## Bocinegro (23. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Cool wäre wenn die auch Pegelstände/Schwankungen, und Wassertrübung mit einbeziehen würden.


Meine aber im Fangbuch für die Vorhersage wäre das wohl zuviel verlangt.


----------



## świetlik (23. November 2019)

Wenns auf Vollmund zu geht geht Zander gut.
Jetzt Wochenende haben wir kein Mund und dazu Ostwind. Vielleicht gehe ich morgen für ne Stündchen versuchen.


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2019)

Ich war erst. In presen da reißt einem das Kraut die Ruten um. Ein Spitzenring ist kaputt und es ist finster wie im Bärenarsch.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

Bin ans Wasser glücklich angekommen. Gleich gibst Zander ( ich hoffe)

Was meint Ihr: Ist er rausgefahren oder ist er stehengeblieben?


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2019)

Immerhin kein Schneider


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bin ans Wasser glücklich angekommen. Gleich gibst Zander ( ich hoffe)
> 
> Was meint Ihr: Ist er rausgefahren oder ist er stehengeblieben?
> Anhang anzeigen 333253



Ich kapier nicht was du meinst


----------



## Vanner (23. November 2019)

Das Auto was man rechts sieht.
Es ist weiter gefahren.

Petri zur Platten.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

Er ist direkt vor meinem Auto rausgefahren und hatte noch gebremst!!! 





Ach habe fast vergessen 
Erste Kontakt und 60cm.


----------



## alexpp (23. November 2019)

Mensch Tom, Petri! Deinen schwarzen Gummifisch muss ich mir endlich beschaffen, aktuell bin ich noch mit dem Akiri Worm Farbe Reika unterwegs.


----------



## świetlik (23. November 2019)

Ich sag: Wer bremst der verliert! 
Petri @tomxxxtom , @Stulle


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

Heute fische ich mit 11cm. Version. Hatte kleine Bedenken ob ich die genau so langsam führen kann wie die 14cm. 
Wie man unten sieht - unbegründet.
War unter 50.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

54cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 54cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 333258


Dickes Petri Heil tomxxxtom,schöne Fotos hast gemacht.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Immerhin kein Schneider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri zur Platte Stulle.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

Ich habe fertig.  
52cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

Dickes Petri tomxxxtom schöne Strecke.


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2019)

Beißt selten und hängt meist nicht fest.


----------



## Bocinegro (23. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 54cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 333258




was ist das fürn Köder?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

Ich hatte letztens 3 von denen hier:


----------



## Bocinegro (23. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> was ist das fürn Köder?



Sieht interessant aus!  Petri zu den schönen Fängen, ich muss Heute babysitten


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus!  Petri zu den schönen Fängen, ich muss Heute babysitten


Ist auch sehr Interessant.


----------



## Stulle (23. November 2019)




----------



## świetlik (23. November 2019)

Wenn die Fische Köder große haben dann kann nur besser werden.
Trotzdem Petri


----------



## świetlik (23. November 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig.
> 52cm.


Große Petri, 
Ich kann mich nicht für in dunkel angeln entschieden.
Hast Du da gute Beleuchtung?


----------



## alexpp (23. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Große Petri,
> Ich kann mich nicht für in dunkel angeln entschieden.
> Hast Du da gute Beleuchtung?


Besorge Dir ne gute Kopflampe, dann geht das schon.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

Danke Jungs.



Bocinegro schrieb:


> was ist das fürn Köder?


 Skeleton von Delalande.  Die Farbe Black Glitter wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Große Petri,
> Ich kann mich nicht für in dunkel angeln entschieden.
> Hast Du da gute Beleuchtung?



Das ist meine Beleuchtung  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/foto-des-heutigen-tages.308547/page-84#post-4983078


----------



## świetlik (23. November 2019)

Mit Mond sehe ich immer bisschen,  mein Stöckchen hat gelbe Spitze das hilft.
Mit Große Knoten zwischen geflochtene und fc dann merke ich wann ich stoppen soll.
Aber meine gute stellen sind in der "Natur". Und ich möchte nicht um zu Angeln gleich alles weg scheiden was im Radius von 5m ist. Andere Stellen was gut zugänglich sind sind meistens besetzt. 
Hast du doch nicht ganze Zeit die Lampe an?
Gute Lampe habe ich schon. Aber Ort Kenntnis ist auch wichtig.


----------



## alexpp (23. November 2019)

Bei mir am Rhein ist es eigentlich nirgends wirklich dunkel. An manchen Stellen brauche ich überhaupt keine Kopflampe, aber meistens wird sie doch benötigt. An eher dunklen Stellen natürlich nur für den Drill, Köderwechsel usw.


----------



## feederbrassen (24. November 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bei mir am Rhein ist es eigentlich nirgends wirklich dunkel. An manchen Stellen brauche ich überhaupt keine Kopflampe, aber meistens wird sie doch benötigt. An eher dunklen Stellen natürlich nur für den Drill, Köderwechsel usw.


Und um über das Packwerk zu stalpen ohne sich was zu brechen.


----------



## świetlik (30. November 2019)

Heute schöne Wetter und ein Trost Preis.


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. November 2019)

Petri świetlik.
Es stimmt, das Wetter ist schön.





Fisch ist da. Anscheinend war ich ein tik zu schnell und der Zander hat den Köder nur seitlich erwischt. 59cm.


----------



## świetlik (30. November 2019)

@tomxxxtom Petri.
Ich muss auch in der Dunkelheit probieren. Und andere ruhige Stelle suchen.


----------



## jkc (30. November 2019)

Es läuft,...




...NIX





Doppelt abgesenkt, insgesamt knapp 400g Blei auf der Schnur aber Montagen blieben leider trotzdem nicht liegen.
20 Stunden auf fallenden Wasserstand gewartet und dann ohne zu angeln eingepackt.

Cool war es trotzdem.






Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (30. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Es läuft,...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne Bilder hast du gemacht.


----------



## zandertex (30. November 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Es läuft,...
> Anhang anzeigen 333549
> 
> ...NIX
> ...


Echter Angler!!!


----------



## jkc (30. November 2019)

Danke, habe doch lieber die Bilder direkt von der Cam geholt und eingefügt, der Umweg übers Handy hat doch zu sehr an der Quali gesaugt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Es läuft,...
> Anhang anzeigen 333552
> 
> ...NIX
> ...



Respekt!


----------



## alexpp (1. Dezember 2019)

@jkc 
...und die Härteren kommen zu der Gärtnerin.


----------



## Seele (1. Dezember 2019)

Fette Raubforelle mit über 50cm konnte dem Forellenzopf wohl nicht widerstehen. Dabei hatte sie schon genug gefressen. Man man man war die dick, kommt auf jeden Fall gut durch den Winter.


----------



## Stulle (1. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Es läuft,...
> Anhang anzeigen 333552
> 
> ...NIX
> ...




Das ist Einsatz


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Cool war es trotzdem.



Cool im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Dezember 2019)

Ein sehr schöner Abend. Hinter mir eine Waldkauz Familie Hohooot fast die ganze Zeit. Einfach wunderschön. Und der Zander mach auch mit.  
Beider so um die 60cm.









Es ist kalt.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2019)

Dickes Petri zum Zander. tomxxxtom


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2019)

Er nun wieder ...

Fettes Petri


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2019)

Moin. Aktuell ist relativ.

Am WE Köderfischangeln auf Hecht, nach guten 12h noch immer keine Aktion, die einzigen Pieper stammten von Schnurschwimmern, ich vermutete Karpfen.
Am späten Nachmittag dann eine Rute umgebaut und das Ding lag keine Stunde bis es klingelte.

Bilder kommen, muss nur gerade den Browser wechseln. Auch nach dem Update lässt sich aus der Android-Browser-App nicht auf lokale Dateien zugreifen...











Sogar nen gutes Mopped mit über 17kg 

Grüße JK


----------



## Stulle (10. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin. Aktuell ist relativ.
> 
> Am WE Köderfischangeln auf Hecht, nach guten 12h noch immer keine Aktion, die einzigen Pieper stammten von Schnurschwimmern, ich vermutete Karpfen.
> Am späten Nachmittag dann eine Rute umgebaut und das Ding lag keine Stunde bis es klingelte.
> ...




Wow dickes Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin. Aktuell ist relativ.
> 
> Am WE Köderfischangeln auf Hecht, nach guten 12h noch immer keine Aktion, die einzigen Pieper stammten von Schnurschwimmern, ich vermutete Karpfen.
> Am späten Nachmittag dann eine Rute umgebaut und das Ding lag keine Stunde bis es klingelte.
> ...


Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Dezember 2019)

Geil, das is wirkich mal n Mopped^^


----------



## świetlik (19. Dezember 2019)




----------



## zokker (19. Dezember 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Anhang anzeigen 333911
> 
> 
> ...



Der Karpfen auf dem Bild schwimmt doch gerade auf einen riesen Wels zu. Der wird ihn bestimmt gleich vernaschen.


----------



## świetlik (19. Dezember 2019)

Ausser schöne Wetter gab es nix. 
Letzte Zeit hat Wesser ganz schöne druck/Strömung.


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2019)

Heute am Vereinssee, 1 kleine Brasse auf Made. Aber Top Wetter.


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Dezember 2019)

Letzte Nachts Ausflug 2019. Halbe Stunde angeln und erste Biss. Tempo perfekt, Köder fast verschluckt. 
55cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Dezember 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 334383


Was für ein schönes Foto.Top


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Dezember 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Heute am Vereinssee, 1 kleine Brasse auf Made. Aber Top Wetter.


Petri mein Freund.Ich war heute Schneider.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Dezember 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Letzte Nachts Ausflug 2019. Halbe Stunde angeln und erste Biss. Tempo perfekt, Köder fast verschluckt.
> 55cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 334414


Was für ein schöner Zander,dickes Petri.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2019)

Der erste und wohl auch letzte Versuch 2019 auf Quappe. 
Wenn nichts beisst, ist das nicht schlimm. Ich genieße die Ruhe der Natur und das knistern des Feuers bevor es morgen wieder zur Arbeit geht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2019)

Das Jahr endet mit einem neuen PB. 
Für den Spreewald eine Monsterquappe von 43 cm.


----------



## Bocinegro (26. Dezember 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Der erste und wohl auch letzte Versuch 2019 auf Quappe.
> Wenn nichts beisst, ist das nicht schlimm. Ich genieße die Ruhe der Natur und das knistern des Feuers bevor es morgen wieder zur Arbeit geht.


Der Abend ist ja noch nicht rum! Wollte die Tage auch mal einen Test wagen. Temperaturen sind ja recht angenehm aktuell.


Ich hatte gerade zwei kleine Zander. Einer davon massig, aber zu knapp. 
Dafür gabs dann noch zwei Barsche, 
so langsam bekomme ich den Räucher Schrank dann doch noch gefüllt für die letzte Runde in 2019.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (26. Dezember 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das Jahr endet mit einem neuen PB.
> Für den Spreewald eine Monsterquappe von 43 cm.


 Sauber! Schönes Tier

Petri Heil


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Dezember 2019)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das Jahr endet mit einem neuen PB.
> Für den Spreewald eine Monsterquappe von 43 cm.


Petri zur  Monsterquappe.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2019)

Schmecken die? Ich hab auch schon öfters Aalmutter/Quappe gefangen, hab die aber immer wieder weiterleben lassen, weil ich nicht wußte ob die schmecken.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2019)

...


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Dezember 2019)

Mein Lieblings Speisefisch sind Aal, Makrele, und Plattfisch. Hering geht natürlich auch immer...
Ok die nächste Quappe ist fällig


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (26. Dezember 2019)

Quappe und Aalmutter sind verschiedene Fische. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Quappe der am besten schmeckende Fisch in unseren Gewässern. Gegen Quappe würde ich alles tauschen. 

Es kam im übrigen nichts mehr. Die eine Quappe war der einzige Biss des abends


----------



## świetlik (28. Dezember 2019)

Entspannung


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Dezember 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Entspannung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein schönes Foto.


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2019)

Wenigstens kein Schneider


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenigstens kein Schneider


Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenigstens kein Schneider


Petri Stulle,schöne Bilder.Wo warst du?


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Dezember 2019)

Petri auch von mir!  Sehr schöne Bilder !

LG Michael


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2019)

Sonderborg Hafen zum traditionellen abangeln dieses Jahr leider alleine, dank Stau viel zu spät, weit ab von den Plätzen an die ich wollte und auf vielfachen Wunsch meiner Frau nicht so lange. 



Aber morgen gibt es Fisch.


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Dezember 2019)

Stulle schrieb:


> Sonderborg Hafen zum traditionellen abangeln dieses Jahr leider alleine, dank Stau viel zu spät, weit ab von den Plätzen an die ich wollte und auf vielfachen Wunsch meiner Frau nicht so lange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöne Bilder -Stulle.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Dezember 2019)

@Stulle 
Sonderborg ist wirklich schön !
Da hab ich unten im Hafen mal einen mega Dorsch landen können! 
Damit hatte ich niemals gerechnet. 
Oben die Fußgängerzone mit ihren kleinen Lädchen ist auch wunderschön! 

LG Michael


----------



## Stulle (28. Dezember 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> @Stulle
> Sonderborg ist wirklich schön !
> Da hab ich unten im Hafen mal einen mega Dorsch landen können!
> Damit hatte ich niemals gerechnet.
> ...


 Hab auch schon gedacht da könnte man mal einen Kurzen Ausflug hin machen.


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2020)

Viele kleine welse zu sehen und kein Biss auf Kunstköder.*




*


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2020)

Wo bist denn? 
Wieder in Asien?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Januar 2020)

Moin hanzz,
guck mal da-ist er
Der "Schaut was ich gekauft hab" Thread..


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2020)

Sai gon


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2020)

So gleich geht's los an den See.


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2020)

Mein Stammsee wird umgebaut, der ausweichsee ist unter neuer Führung mit anderem Besatz jetzt steh ich da mit unpassender Ausrüstung und Schneider ab.


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2020)

Viel gewachsen ist er ja nicht in dem Jahr


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Januar 2020)

Aber nicht Schneider Stulle.Petri


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2020)

Gerade noch ein Snakehead den Wurm aufs Maul gelegt bis er ihn inhaliert hat aber saß nicht . Müsste ich auf Video haben.


----------



## Stulle (6. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Gerade noch ein Snakehead den Wurm aufs Maul gelegt bis er ihn inhaliert hat aber saß nicht . Müsste ich auf Video haben.


Leider bis auf die Flucht alles knapp außerhalb des Frames


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Januar 2020)

Schade, Stulle. Aber da kommen bestimmt noch welche und vorallem gute Bilder von dir ;-)


----------



## zokker (6. Januar 2020)

Petri Stulle, nicht aufgeben.
Auf jeden Fall machst du tolle Bilder.


----------



## moochi (6. Januar 2020)

*Xin chào Stulle,

geile Sache! Viele Grüße in mein Mutterland....
Das letzte mal in VN habe ich Talipien auf Brot mit ner Bambusstippe gefangen 

Neidisches Petri!*


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Januar 2020)

Erste Zander 2020. 53cm.
Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Januar 2020)

Bin Heute wieder unterwegs. Wollte bisschen Angeln und Fotografieren. Leider ist der Mond hinter den Wolken versteckt.
Na ja. Mehr Zeit für den Zander. 
55cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Januar 2020)

Läuft. 
Auch ca. 55 cm.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Januar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Läuft.
> Auch ca. 55 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 335533


Die werden ja immer größer.Dickes Petri.


----------



## Jan_Cux (11. Januar 2020)

Wie groß ist der Black glitter Skeleton ?


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Januar 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der Black glitter Skeleton ?





tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 14 cm.


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Januar 2020)

wirklich traurig, bei der anzahl an Zandern die du fängst war glaub ich noch nie ein ü70 dabei oder?

wie bei uns am Rhein....150-200 Zander im Jahr, der Größte 53cm..


----------



## Stulle (11. Januar 2020)

moochi schrieb:


> *Xin chào Stulle,
> 
> geile Sache! Viele Grüße in mein Mutterland....
> Das letzte mal in VN habe ich Talipien auf Brot mit ner Bambusstippe gefangen
> ...




Cảm ơn Anh. Ja naturköder ist hier King nur steht dann wohl ne Scheidung ins Haus wenn ich Würmer und der gleichen ins Hotel bringe 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ein Kleinen Snakehead hatte ich kurz dran aber der Haken war noch vor den Zähnen .


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Januar 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> wirklich traurig, bei der anzahl an Zandern die du fängst war glaub ich noch nie ein ü70 dabei oder?


 
Doch.  Mein PB  73cm.  
50 bis 60 ist normale Kanal Größe.


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> wirklich traurig, bei der anzahl an Zandern die du fängst war glaub ich noch nie ein ü70 dabei oder?
> 
> wie bei uns am Rhein....150-200 Zander im Jahr, der Größte 53cm..



Moin, solche Aussagen höre ich immer wieder, kann ich aber irgenwie nicht nachvollziehen; Ich komme bei weitem nicht auf die Anzahl, in guten Jahren vielleicht auf 50 - 60 Zander, aber bei mir sind jedes jahr mehrere 70+ dabei, wenn es richtig gut läuft sogar mehrere 80+.

Grüße JK


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Januar 2020)

Ich kann nur vom Kölner und Leverkusener Rhein sprechen wo ich zumindest meine ganz gut vernetzt zu sein, ü70 hab ich im letzten Jahr von einem gehört.
Du angelst im Duisburger Raum?


----------



## jkc (13. Januar 2020)

Jou.
Aber auch von der Strecke kenne ich diese Aussage.


----------



## Stulle (14. Januar 2020)

So einmal noch bei Ebbe.


----------



## Stulle (14. Januar 2020)

0 Reaktion auf Kunstköder.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Januar 2020)

Schade Stulle super Fotos.


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Januar 2020)

Überschwemmter Testgelände vom Mars-Rover.


----------



## moochi (16. Januar 2020)

Stulle, probier es mal mit Oberflächenköder a la Stickbait. Das sollte die Snakies rallig machen.

chúc may mắn


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2020)

moochi schrieb:


> Stulle, probier es mal mit Oberflächenköder a la Stickbait. Das sollte die Snakies rallig machen.
> 
> chúc may mắn



Da mein Paket nach  nur 2,5  monaten vorgestern völlig zerknüllt ankam, hatte ich nur einen oberflächenköder dabei und der läuft mal so überhaupt nicht außerdem  angeln alle einheimischen dicht am grund oder sogar abgelegt.


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> ...oder sogar abgelegt.



Heißt Kunstköder wie z.B. nem Gummifisch ruhend am Grund?


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2020)

Ne Wurm Innereien Heuschrecken oder Riesentausendfüßler.

Ich dreh hier noch durch, jetzt hat einer schon die Pose Attackiert aber den Wurm kurz dadrunter  nicht.


----------



## Stulle (16. Januar 2020)

Teig aus alten Eiern und Tofu und Hundeblut (so meine Holde Übersetzerin) war an dem anderen Teich sehr Erfolgreich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Januar 2020)

Vielleicht sind die Fische Lichtscheu?


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Januar 2020)

Die Fische wollen Stulle nur Ärgern.


----------



## Stulle (17. Januar 2020)

một con cá nhỏ


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Januar 2020)

Petri zum kleinen Fisch- Stulle.Die Bilder sind klasse.


----------



## Stulle (17. Januar 2020)

Die gibts echt in Massen. 

Ich möchte trotzdem noch mal auf kreishaken hinweisen.


----------



## Stulle (17. Januar 2020)

Ja das Rote ist die Pose! Hab ich mal aus dem Wasser geholt.


----------



## Stulle (17. Januar 2020)




----------



## Blueser (17. Januar 2020)

Zum Thema Kreishaken: werde ich dieses Jahr mal in Größe 6 auf Aal am See versuchen.


----------



## Stulle (17. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kreishaken: werde ich dieses Jahr mal in Größe 6 auf Aal am See versuchen.







__





						Weiterleitungshinweis
					





					images.app.goo.gl
				




Die finde ich bei Aal besser wichtig ist nicht anschlagen sondern normal ankurbeln.


----------



## Blueser (17. Januar 2020)

OK, kommt dann auf die zweite Rute ...


----------



## thanatos (18. Januar 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri zum kleinen Fisch- Stulle.Die Bilder sind klasse.


ja auch petri - lieber ´n kleinen Fisch als keinen Fisch .
hab mal heute in meinem Teich die Fresslaune  getestet die Kois haben ein Häppchen genommen , die Orfen und Karauschen hatten keinen
Hunger und sogar der Barsch hat das Würmchen verschmäht - was sollte ich da am See außer mich erkälten .


----------



## Stulle (18. Januar 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> .... sogar der Barsch hat das Würmchen verschmäht .....



Bist du dir sicher das dein Barsch heil ist ?


----------



## Stulle (18. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> OK, kommt dann auf die zweite Rute ...


----------



## Blueser (18. Januar 2020)

Bei uns in den Seen sind halt viele Kleine, und die schlucken meist immer bis zum Ar***. Deshalb die Idee mit dem Kreishaken. Versuch macht kluch ...


----------



## moochi (18. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> một con cá nhỏ



In der Tat kein Riese aber Fisch, Petri! Mach weiter so, wird schon noch belohnt...


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2020)

Neuer See neues Glück.


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2020)

Na wer braucht auch solche Würmer?


----------



## zokker (19. Januar 2020)

Petri Heil Stulle, hol was raus.

Großer Wurm (Tauwurm?), großer Fisch ...


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2020)

Lange hab ich mich gequält, nun ist er da mein neuer Sneakehead PB


----------



## zokker (19. Januar 2020)

Petri, wird der verspeist?


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Januar 2020)

@Stulle-Petri super Fotos.


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri, wird der verspeist?



Sicher der wird Schwiegermutter übergeben.


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Januar 2020)

Perfekte Mefo Wetter. Bin ca 2.5 Stunden unterwegs und schon 3 Fische gefangen. Alle so um 45 und schwimmen weiter.


----------



## Stulle (19. Januar 2020)

So blieb leider bei dem einen. Und das erst nachdem ich den See gewechselt hab.


----------



## świetlik (19. Januar 2020)

Petri Kollegen,


----------



## JasonP (19. Januar 2020)

Petri allen Fänger. Weiter so


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Na wer braucht auch solche Würmer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geil, ob die als Wattwurmersatz taugen?


----------



## Stulle (20. Januar 2020)

Es wird 

Neuer PB und der 2. beste ist auch neu.
Aber nun ist die Strömung weck und die Bisse auch nur noch mit Pinzette. 

















Nur die kleinen kamen noch.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Januar 2020)

Petri Stulle ,sehr schöner Bilder sind das.Ist das ein Kanal auf Bild nr. 1?


----------



## Stulle (21. Januar 2020)

Ja den hab ich schon öfters gezeigt nur 100m weiter dieses Mal. Ist direkt mit dem Saigon Fluss verbunden.


----------



## Stulle (21. Januar 2020)

Laut wiki sind es die hier.

Kiemensackwelse https://g.co/kgs/EVhwPa


----------



## Stulle (22. Januar 2020)

Nicht zielfisch aber neuer PB


----------



## Stulle (22. Januar 2020)

Noch ein PB,  meine Frau besteht darauf das es ein Karpfen ist aber ich bohr noch etwas Nach.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Jetzt sind wir schon bei Graskarpfen aber dieser hier hatte ein ausgeprägtes unterständiges raspelmaul


----------



## Hering 58 (22. Januar 2020)

@Stulle-Dickes Petri zum Karpfen?Sehr schönes Foto.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. Januar 2020)

Zumindest ein Karpfenartiger!

Petri Heil


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2020)

So, 2020 entschneidert .
Gefangen mit einem nagelneuen 160er Daiwa Minnow Live Perch im Flachwasser vor der Schilfkante.
Leider nicht maßig ...


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Januar 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336783
> Anhang anzeigen 336782
> 
> So, 2020 entschneidert .
> ...


Trotzdem Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2020)

Petri Dank!


----------



## świetlik (23. Januar 2020)

Petri, fisch ist fisch.


----------



## Blueser (23. Januar 2020)

Yep, Petri Dank!


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Wenigstens einmal ausprobieren


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

8 "bisse" 1 "Fisch"


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Ich hab einen Shrimp mit Los dran gefangen und 20.000Đ gewonnen.


----------



## JottU (27. Januar 2020)

Indoor-Preisangeln?
Oder ist das so ein Restaurant wo man seinen Fisch selbst fängt?


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab einen Shrimp mit Los dran gefangen und 20.000Đ gewonnen.



Ja dann mal viel Petri Heil und vielen Dank für deine regelmäßigen Fotos und Statusmeldungen. Wie viel sind denn 20.000Đ in Euro?


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2020)

Wenn der Umrechner stimmt 80 cent


----------



## JottU (27. Januar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Ja dann mal viel Petri Heil und vielen Dank für deine regelmäßigen Fotos und Statusmeldungen. Wie viel sind denn 20.000Đ in Euro?



0,78€, laut Google.
Fragt sich nur was man in Vietnam dafür bekommt.


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2020)

__





						kosten essen vietnam - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Schrimpfischen im Hintergrund gibt es auch ein Restaurant für abends oder wenn der Fang zubereitet werden soll.

78c laut meinem Rechner, fast genug für ein Banh Mi.

Eine Stunde angeln kostet 110K.

Viele Bisse gehabt aber nur wenige festbekommen.


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2020)

Lol ich dachte schon, dass wären 100 Euro oder so   
Trotzdem Petri


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Lol ich dachte schon, dass wären 100 Euro oder so
> Trotzdem Petri




wäre ca 1/4 monatslohn von einem einfachen arbeiter


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Januar 2020)

Andere Länder, andere Angelseen. Lustig anzuschauen! Danke Stulle


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Falls es jemand interessiert was aus den Shrimps geworden ist.





__





						Was esst Ihr gerade im Augenblick leckeres ?
					

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinschaft !!!  Mich würde mal Interessieren was Ihr von so einen Überflüssigen Thread haltet wie ich ihn hier Erstellt habe ? Von dieser Art Themen gibt es hier im Forums nun ja so einige. Für müch sind diese Thread's genau so spannend als wenn in China einen Sack Reis...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Tomasz (27. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> 8 "bisse" 1 "Fisch"
> Anhang anzeigen 336978



Gibt es in diesem Becken nur Shrimps und was nehmt ihr als Köder? Wie läuft so ein angeln ab? Wartet man lange, gibt es besondere Tricks?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Gibt es in diesem Becken nur Shrimps und was nehmt ihr als Köder? Wie läuft so ein angeln ab? Wartet man lange, gibt es besondere Tricks?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Ja nur Shrimps als köder gibt es die Lokale version vom Seeringelwurm in kleine Stücke geschnitten, als trick würde ich mal sagen nicht so früh anhauen damit sie sich erstmal ordentlich vertüddeln können. Ich arbeite gerade an dem Video aber im Urlaub steck ich da nicht so viel Zeit rein, ungefähr 10 "bisse" hatte ich in 2 Stunden rausbekommen aber nur 3.

Ich 2 stunden Frau 1. Eine Brause und ein Kaffe alles vor ort bereitgestellt 370.000 Dong.


----------



## Tomasz (27. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ja nur Shrimps als köder gibt es die Lokale version vom Seeringelwurm in kleine Stücke geschnitten, als trick würde ich mal sagen nicht so früh anhauen damit sie sich erstmal ordentlich vertüddeln können. Ich arbeite gerade an dem Video aber im Urlaub steck ich da nicht so viel Zeit rein, ungefähr 10 "bisse" hatte ich in 2 Stunden rausbekommen aber nur 3.
> 
> Ich 2 stunden Frau 1. Eine Brause und ein Kaffe alles vor ort bereitgestellt 370.000 Dong.



Was heißt vertüddeln? Ziehen der Shrimps sich den Haken rein, oder wie bekommt man ihn aus dem Wasser? 
370.000 Dong?! Himmelherrgott, die gibst bei uns im Supermarkt aber billiger.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Stulle (27. Januar 2020)

Die fressen schon direkt am Haken aber der Panzer ist schon etwas härter als das der Haken da einfach fast.

14,43€ für 5 Lebende Schrimps dieser Sorte  
Kaffe und ne Dose Sprite.


----------



## Blueser (27. Januar 2020)

Gibt es da auch die Pinkfloydi-Garnelen?


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2020)

Einmal darf ich zumindest noch mal.


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2020)




----------



## zokker (29. Januar 2020)

Petri Stulle, der ist doch schon ordentlich


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Stulle, der ist doch schon ordentlich



Aber mit fremden Gerät erbeutet die sind nach dem Essen Einfach abgehauen und haben die rute stehen lassen 

Einen hab ich jetzt Fair und Ehrlich bekommen leider darf man die nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Januar 2020)

Petri Stulle.


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2020)

Mein Neuen Talapia PB hab ich ganz unterschlagen.


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Januar 2020)

@Stulle dickes Petri,ein coolen Ketscher hast du.


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Januar 2020)

Petri @Stulle . Was sind das den für Fische?
Der aus dem Video sieht mir aus wie ein Fisch aus der Familie der Zahnsalmler (Piranhas).


----------



## Stulle (29. Januar 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Petri @Stulle . Was sind das den für Fische?
> Der aus dem Video sieht mir aus wie ein Fisch aus der Familie der Zahnsalmler (Piranhas).



Ein Roter Pacu, Der Kleine ist ein Talapia der Nachbar hatte sie 5 mal so Groß .

Der im Kescher ist ein Snakehead aber welche untergattung


----------



## Stulle (30. Januar 2020)

Warscheinlich meine letzte Meldung aus den Tropen noch einmal schrimps aber läuft zäher als letztes mal nach 2 Bissen is Ruhe


----------



## Stulle (30. Januar 2020)

Der beste Köder ist ausverkauft deswegen läuft es bei den meisten nicht.


----------



## Tomasz (30. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Warscheinlich meine letzte Meldung aus den Tropen noch einmal schrimps aber läuft zäher als letztes mal nach 2 Bissen is Ruhe



Das Becken ist sicher nicht sehr tief und das Wasser sieht recht klar aus. Kann man die Shrimps sehen oder sogar auf Sicht fangen? Bringt anfüttern etwas oder ist das verboten?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Stulle (30. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Das Becken ist sicher nicht sehr tief und das Wasser sieht recht klar aus. Kann man die Shrimps sehen oder sogar auf Sicht fangen? Bringt anfüttern etwas oder ist das verboten?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Über einen Meter tief Farbe erinnert an die Elbe bei Hamburg und ja das anfüttern bringt was, Ärger mit den Nachbarn weil recht dünn besetzt ist   

Die Einheimischen Pros haben etwas längere Ruten und können die Pose in der heißen Zone halten oder gemütlich drüber Schleppen. Das bringt natürlich mehr. Ich hatte noch 3 Bisse aber nicht fest bekommen.


----------



## Tomasz (30. Januar 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Über einen Meter tief Farbe erinnert an die Elbe bei Hamburg und ja das anfüttern bringt was, Ärger mit den Nachbarn weil recht dünn besetzt ist
> 
> Die Einheimischen Pros haben etwas längere Ruten und können die Pose in der heißen Zone halten oder gemütlich drüber Schleppen. Das bringt natürlich mehr. Ich hatte noch 3 Bisse aber nicht fest bekommen.



Schade für Dich, aber ich finde es spannend wie der Rest der Welt unser Hobby ausfüllt. Daher vielen Dank für Deine Berichte.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Februar 2020)

Geile Wellen, geile Fische. 
Biss kamm in 40-50 Meter Entfernung.
Huuu.
Traum Drill.
Die Bremse ist heiß. 
66 cm. Lokomotive.








Jeaah.


----------



## Skott (13. Februar 2020)

PETRI zu dem schönen Silberling, feiner Fisch!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Februar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Geile Wellen, geile Fische.
> Biss kamm in 40-50 Meter Entfernung.
> Huuu.
> Traum Drill.
> ...



Petri! Puttgarden? Der Dampfer hinten sieht nach StenaLine aus ;-)
Edit: hmm, kann nicht sein...


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Februar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Geile Wellen, geile Fische.
> Biss kamm in 40-50 Meter Entfernung.
> Huuu.
> Traum Drill.
> ...


Dickes Petri zum schönen Silberling.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Februar 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Petri! Puttgarden? Der Dampfer hinten sieht nach StenaLine aus ;-)



Strande.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Februar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Strande.


Ahh, dann ist der Tower das Marine Ehrenmal, oder?


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Februar 2020)

Ja, das stimmt.


----------



## Naish82 (14. Februar 2020)

Und der Dampfer die Color Magic bzw Fantasy.
Petri!


----------



## Laichhaken (14. Februar 2020)

Ahhh da Isser ja.... Dickes Petri Tom!  und das bei dem "Hamburger Nebel" Wetter....


----------



## Seele (29. Februar 2020)

So, Pause. Schell noch Bier kühlen, bei 14 Grad im Februar macht das durchaus Sinn.


----------



## Bootsy48 (1. März 2020)

Erster Ansitz 2020... Schwierige Bedingungen dank Hochwasser... Ein Biss bisher


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. März 2020)

Heute ist Kupfer angesagt. Gleich nachdem ich den Köder gewechselt habe kamm der Zander Biss. Richtiger Tock.
50cm.


----------



## zokker (3. März 2020)

Fettes Petri, so kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. März 2020)

Und es geht weiter 
Noch mal 50.


Bin ich schon Silber oder noch Braun?!


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. März 2020)

Hab noch viele Bisse gehabt und zum Schluss noch eine ca.55  Mefo gefangen die aber sehr, sehr dünn und von allen glitschig war ...  

Ach... das noch.
Der letzte seiner Art.
Salzwasser Karpfen.


----------



## Naish82 (3. März 2020)

Fettes Petri!


----------



## Vanner (3. März 2020)

Hier geht auch was.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter
> Noch mal 50.
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri,so macht das angeln Spaß.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. März 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Hier geht auch was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fettes Petri zum Karpfen.


----------



## Vanner (4. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri zum Karpfen.



Danke


Heute früh um 3:45 Uhr hatte dann noch mal ein 10,3kg Wecker geklingelt. Rute aufgenommen, Sche...e was ist das denn? War alles gefroren, Thermometer zeige -3°C an. Wasser hatte 5°C auf 1m Tiefe.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. März 2020)

Gerade 10 Minuten am Wasser.   
7 Wurfe Fisch 
56cm.


----------



## Blueser (13. März 2020)

Petri!


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. März 2020)

Ich liebe es.
Wieder mal ein schnelle Fisch. 
53cm.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. März 2020)

Moin Tom,
fettes Petri.
ist da gegenüber Laboe?


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. März 2020)

Erstmal neue Rute testen


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. März 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Tom,
> fettes Petri.
> ist da gegenüber Laboe?


 Ja.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. März 2020)

Bin jetzt seit 3h am Wasser, habe Würmer und nen kleinen Köfi ausgelegt. 
Bisher noch kein Biß. Aal, Barsch, Döbel und Wels sind noch nicht allzu aktiv, auch Karpfen und Schleien sind noch nicht in Freßlaune... 

Von der Platzwahl stimmt eigentlich alles,... Ein tiefes, ausgespültes Loch vor einem im Wasser liegenden Baum und ein strömungsberuhigter Bereich. 

Werde gleich mal etwas stromauf  umziehen, vielleicht fange ich da etwas...


----------



## phirania (15. März 2020)

Sieht gut aus,da geht noch ....


----------



## jkc (15. März 2020)

Jaaaaaa, ich bin seit etwa drei Wochen auch erstmalig wieder angeln - dem anhaltenden Hochwasser sei Dank.

Dieses WE ging's so nicht weiter und ich musste woanders hin ausweichen.
Wetter und Fische spielten richtig gut mit, erster Karpfen der Saison gleich ein Trümmer mit 17,7kg. 
(Bilder davon erst vom PC).

Kurz darauf gab es noch zwei kleinere um 10kg.
Sitze noch bis heute Abend, aber jetzt schon mega zufrieden.


Grüße JK


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. März 2020)

Petri zu dem schönen Schuppi! 

Habe unter Treibgut nen Biß auf Köfi gehabt, der Anhieb ging aber ins leere.. 
Auf Wurm bis jetzt nix... 

Sitze jetzt hier:


----------



## Hering 58 (15. März 2020)

Dickes Petri allen Fänger. Weiter so


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. März 2020)

Bin jetzt wieder Zuhause. Konnte fast 8h mit denselben Tauwürmern angeln,  war noch nicht mal einer abgefressen, ab Ende April eigentlich undenkbar.... 
Tja, Wasser ist wohl noch zu kalt und die Fische werden ihren Stoffwechsel noch im Wintermodus eingestellt haben, jedenfalls in "meinem" Fluß.....

Da zählt jetzt jeder gefangene, kapitale Fisch doppelt!


----------



## Blueser (15. März 2020)

Bei uns ist es noch Mitte März , aber ansonsten das selbe. Kein Zuppeln, nix.
Wasser hatte 8 Grad ...


----------



## jkc (15. März 2020)

Bild vom ersten Karpfen der Saison gibts unter Karpfenfänge

Kam weiter nix mehr, war aber auch egal 

Güße JK


----------



## Floma (15. März 2020)

War heute etwas enttäuscht. An der Fluss-Oberfläche, auch in der Dämmerung, null Aktivität. Das war vor dem Hochwasser schon anders. Am Grund ging auch nichts. Zander ist bei uns noch bis ende März offen. Vielleicht geht die kommenden Tage noch was.


----------



## świetlik (15. März 2020)

Ich habe gehört ab Wasser Temperatur ca.10 Grad  soll  es gehen. 
Ich habe letzten Frühling auch nix gefangen.


----------



## bobbl (16. März 2020)

@chiefbrolly

Schwarzach?


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. März 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> @chiefbrolly
> 
> Schwarzach?



Nein, Zenn bei Heinersdorf! 

Mit den Wassertemperaturen verhält es sich so: Obwohl es jetzt am Tag bis   20 Grad Lufttemperatur raufgehen soll, kühlt es Nachts wieder auf - 1 Grad ab. Solch krasse Temperaturwechsel schlägt sich natürlich auf das Gewässer aus und die Fische reagieren entsprechend mit Beißunlust. Das, was sich am Tag etwas aufwärmt, kühlt in der Nacht wieder ab. 
Wird sich vermutlich dann erst ändern, wenn auch die Nachttemperaturen zweistellig sind.... Denke, auch wenn man jetzt einem Fisch einen Köder direkt vors Maul wirft, der Appetit wird trotzdem recht klein sein. Hatte zuletzt 3 kleine Tauwürmer am Haken, aber in 8h kein Biß. Wahrscheinlich war der Köder einfach zu groß!?


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. März 2020)

Weil es so schön ist und das erste (glaube ich) hier nochmal. Vollständig unter Raubfischangeln, Aale 2020


----------



## jkc (18. März 2020)

Petri, ich wäre auch gern raus gegangen, aber keine Tageskarten zu bekommen, alle Angelläden dicht.


----------



## thanatos (19. März 2020)

ja meine Fische im Gartenteich fressen auch schon also hab ich´s am Netzner-See
mal mit dem Wiklepicker versucht - es war sonnig aber auch sehr windig als ich 
einen schwereren Futterkorb raus gekramt habe ,habe ich den einzigen Biss verpasst


----------



## zokker (19. März 2020)

hehe, fettes Petri, der erste Aal

hast mal die WT gemessen?

 Ok hab ich gerade im Aaltrööt gelesen.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2020)

Das fuchst mich fast, dass ich gestern nicht raus bin. Glaub ich muss heute raus.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2020)

Schöner Breitkopf! Auf was hat er denn gebissen, hast du ihn am Tag oder in der Nacht gefangen? 

Im Moment tu ich mich etwas schwer auf Aal, weder auf Köfi noch auf Tauwurm geht was (am Tag)....


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Schöner Breitkopf! Auf was hat er denn gebissen, hast du ihn am Tag oder in der Nacht gefangen?
> 
> Im Moment tu ich mich etwas schwer auf Aal, weder auf Köfi noch auf Tauwurm geht was (am Tag)....



Moin Chief. Die (beiden) Aale habe ich gestern Abend gefangen (siehe Aalfänge). Gebissen haben Sie auf  Laubwürmer.
Auf Taui gab es bloß Steinfisch und einen Zander.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2020)

Petri und Grüße an alle am Wasser, daheim oder in der Arbeit


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2020)

Schöner Fsch und schöner Bach!
Petri Heil


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2020)

Sitze wieder am Wasser, wird mein erstes Nachtangeln dieses Jahr werden. 
Hatte zwar gestern Geburtstag, aber kein Fisch machte sich mir zum Geschenk... 
Vielleicht heute Nacht? Zwei kleine Köfis liegen in der Flußaußenkurve, bloß einen Meter vom Ufer weg. 

Aalzheimer und der andere Aalfänger haben so etwas motivierenden in ihren  Berichten.... Die ersten Fledermäuschen sind schon unterwegs.... 

Es gibt hier das Sprichwort: Keine Fledermäuse, keine Aale. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wanns das erstmal an welcher Rute ruckt....


----------



## Hering 58 (19. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sitze wieder am Wasser, wird mein erstes Nachtangeln dieses Jahr werden.
> Hatte zwar gestern Geburtstag, aber kein Fisch machte sich mir zum Geschenk...
> Vielleicht heute Nacht? Zwei kleine Köfis liegen in der Flußaußenkurve, bloß einen Meter vom Ufer weg.
> 
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag.Viel Erfolg und Spaß .Petri.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2020)

Danke, Hartmut! War gestern Nacht nicht so roll, nur ein Biß. Hatte ein bißchen Angst vor dem Anhieb, weil ich mir evtl. das 70gr.Blei an den Kopf katapultiert hätte.... Es lag ja höchstens 1m vom Ufer weg.... 

War bestimmt n Aal, er versuchte, das Fischchen vom Haken zu ziehen, ließ dann aber wieder los.. Habe um 23.15 eingepackt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2020)

Vielleicht die letzte Statusmeldung vom Wasser, vor einer evtl. Ausgangssperre... 
Sitze an der Zenn bei Retzelfembach und  es ist ziemlich windig. Habe heute mal meine Banksticks für meine elektronischen Bißanzeiger vergessen, waren im anderen Futteral mit den Nachtruten. 

Habe mir aus an vom Hochwasser angeschwemmten Ästen aus Astgabeln 2 Halter gebastelt. Bleiben dann aber am Fluß.... 

Gestern Nacht hat mich ein Biber genervt, wenn der (nur ca. 4m entfernt) mit seinem Schwarz aufs Wasser schlägt, erschreckt man sich gewaltig! 
Wohl auch die Fische.... 

Bemerke jeden Angeltag andere Tiere: Außer dem Biber mal eine Bisamratte, mal nen Storch, Eisvögel, ein Entenpärchen... usw. 
Es gibt Vogelarten, die können perfekt den Klang von Rutenglöckchen imitieren, ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen? 

Nervtötend ist nur immer das Signalhorn unserer Regionalbahn, dafür aber  fast kein Flugzeuggeräusch am Himmel.... 

Heute habe ich mein Auto auf Sommereifen umgebaut, hoffentlich war das nicht zu früh.... 
Hatte grad einen schönen Döbel im Kescher,  hat zwar tief geschluckt, habe den Haken trotzdem gut herausbekommen. 
Jetzt schwimmt er wieder und wächst weiter....


----------



## jkc (20. März 2020)

Nice, dickes Petri! Ich gehe nachher auch noch Mal los.


----------



## phirania (20. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielleicht die letzte Statusmeldung vom Wasser, vor einer evtl. Ausgangssperre...
> Sitze an der Zenn bei Retzelfembach und  es ist ziemlich windig. Habe heute mal meine Banksticks für meine elektronischen Bißanzeiger vergessen, waren im anderen Futteral mit den Nachtruten.
> 
> Habe mir aus an vom Hochwasser angeschwemmten Ästen aus Astgabeln 2 Halter gebastelt. Bleiben dann aber am Fluß....
> ...


Dickes Petri.


----------



## Hering 58 (20. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielleicht die letzte Statusmeldung vom Wasser, vor einer evtl. Ausgangssperre...
> Sitze an der Zenn bei Retzelfembach und  es ist ziemlich windig. Habe heute mal meine Banksticks für meine elektronischen Bißanzeiger vergessen, waren im anderen Futteral mit den Nachtruten.
> 
> Habe mir aus an vom Hochwasser angeschwemmten Ästen aus Astgabeln 2 Halter gebastelt. Bleiben dann aber am Fluß....
> ...


Dickes Petri,sieht richtig ruhig aus dein See.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielleicht die letzte Statusmeldung vom Wasser, vor einer evtl. Ausgangssperre...



Angeln ist nach aktueller Auslegung der Festlegungen in Bayern trotzdem weiter möglich, solange du allein unterwegs bist. (Sport und Spazierengehen sind ja auch weiterhin erlaubt, solange man allein unterwegs ist). Das ist zumindest die Information, die bei uns im Verein durch die Fischereiaufseher kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## zokker (21. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Vielleicht die letzte Statusmeldung vom Wasser, vor einer evtl. Ausgangssperre...
> Sitze an der Zenn bei Retzelfembach und  es ist ziemlich windig. Habe heute mal meine Banksticks für meine elektronischen Bißanzeiger vergessen, waren im anderen Futteral mit den Nachtruten.
> 
> Habe mir aus an vom Hochwasser angeschwemmten Ästen aus Astgabeln 2 Halter gebastelt. Bleiben dann aber am Fluß....
> ...



Toll, genau so stelle ich mir einen Bericht "Live vom Wasser" vor.
Da ist man förmlich dabei ...

Danke dafür ...


----------



## hanzz (21. März 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Angeln ist nach aktueller Auslegung der Festlegungen in Bayern trotzdem weiter möglich, solange du allein unterwegs bist. (Sport und Spazierengehen sind ja auch weiterhin erlaubt, solange man allein unterwegs ist). Das ist zumindest die Information, die bei uns im Verein durch die Fischereiaufseher kommuniziert wurde.











						Corona Virus und Angeln - Neue Regelungen
					






					www.netzwerk-angeln.de


----------



## tob_wilson (21. März 2020)

Erster Schuppi  auf Made


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. März 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri,sieht richtig ruhig aus dein See.



Ist kein See, sondern ein Flußabschnitt!


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ist kein See, sondern ein Flußabschnitt!


Moin,das war auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen.Sieht trotzdem gut aus.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. März 2020)

tob_wilson schrieb:


> Erster Schuppi  auf Made





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Petri Heil, habe hier im Fluß gerade den Zwillinsbruder gefangen. 53 cm,  9 m Bolo, 14er Haken, 14er Schnur, auf Maden


----------



## Bootsy48 (24. März 2020)

So geht's


----------



## Bootsy48 (24. März 2020)

Nochmal die Stelle gewechselt.... Der Wind macht kreativ... Spür Angeln mit der Feeder


----------



## Bootsy48 (24. März 2020)

So


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. März 2020)

Seit 11.00 am Fluß. Sitze zwischen Hochbrücke und den Auf- und. Abfahrten zur B8. 
Ne Menge LKW unterwegs.... 

Ein wunderschöner und warmer Tag, kaum Wind. Köder sind Mini-Köfis für Aal, Barsch, Döbel... Aber mit dauernder Geräuschkulisse im Hintergrund! 

Wollte heute das Thermometer mitnehmen, um die Wassertemperatur zu checken, aber mal wieder vergessen. Mache ich aber Morgen! 

Ab Sonntag soll es wieder kälter werden, mit Regen, Graupel und Schnee, vielleicht kann ich mir dann die Fische Zubereiten, die ich heute oder/und morgen fange....


----------



## Bootsy48 (27. März 2020)

Schön mal wieder erfolgreich zu sein am Wasser.... 41cm Lachsforelle auf Wurm


----------



## Bootsy48 (27. März 2020)

Korrigiere... BACHFORELLE


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. März 2020)

Petri! Ja, die ist schön...!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (28. März 2020)

*Fingerkribbel* ...bei uns hat die NOCH Schonzeit,,1.4. geht datt los........


----------



## Slappy (28. März 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (28. März 2020)

Slappy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341560


Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. März 2020)

Ende März, und ich sitze grad in T-Shirt und kurzer Hose am Wasser... 
Bin grade umgezogen, an der 1.Stelle tat sich in 3,5h gar nichts... 

Diese Stelle war immer gut auf Aal, Barsch und Döbel, mal schauen, vielleicht hab ich hier Glück! 

Vergeßt heute Nacht nicht, die Uhr eine Stunde Vorzustellen!


----------



## Bootsy48 (3. April 2020)

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. April 2020)

Mal schauen...


----------



## jkc (5. April 2020)

Ich bin skeptisch.
Die für die vergangene Nacht angekündigten 8°c wurden zu irgendwas knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt. Am Alternativspot liegt noch das Futter welches ich Donnerstag Abend vorgefüttert habe, auch hier seit ca. 22 Uhr bisher keine Lebenszeichen, was für den Spot schon sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Wenigstens kommt jetzt die Sonne raus...


Und frieren musste auch niemand:


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. April 2020)

Bis jetzt kein Fisch Kontakt.
Neue Stelle.


----------



## jkc (5. April 2020)

Joar, Skepsis scheint berechtigt zu sein.
Am Alternativspot ist zwar inzwischen ein guter Fisch von um 15kg dabei das Futter zu vernichten, aber in 4m Tiefe wo meine Köder liegen scheint noch Eiszeit zu sein. Werden noch ne Stunde die Sonne genießen und dann als Schneider heim fahren. .


----------



## Seele (5. April 2020)

1. Wurf 
Ich glaub ich fahr gleich wieder


----------



## jkc (5. April 2020)

Ich sag mal so: Falsche Spotwahl getroffen:




Das ist der Alternativspot bei ca. 1,7m Wassertiefe.

Der hellere Fisch ist ein 20kg-Kandidat, neben ihm noch drei andere Karpfen + 1 Brasse auf dem Futter unterwegs.

Wenigstens brauche ich über die Platzwahl der nächsten Tour nicht mehr nachdenken


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2020)

Hallo,



jkc schrieb:


> Wenigstens brauche ich über die Platzwahl der nächsten Tour nicht mehr nachdenken



Wenn sich bis dahin nichts an den Bedingungen ändert, könnten die Chancen dort besser stehen.

Schlauer ist man immer erst hinterher.


----------



## zokker (5. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: Falsche Spotwahl getroffen:
> Anhang anzeigen 342274
> 
> Das ist der Alternativspot bei ca. 1,7m Wassertiefe.
> ...



Wie hast du denn das Bild geschossen? Drohne?


----------



## jkc (5. April 2020)

DAS bleibt mein Geheimnis


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. April 2020)

Sitze jetzt seit 16.00 an diesem tollen Platz, gerade eben habe ich am anderen Ufer eine Bewegung wahrgenommen, es war der Hammer, ein mindestens 20kg Biber hat in den den Überresten des letzten Hochwassers seine Behausung gebaut! 

Der war höchstens 4m von mir entfernt.... Aber seht selbst:
Erst habe ich einen Eisvogel kurz beobachten können und jetzt diesen Urbiber! 
Er ist an den ins Wasser hängenden Zweigen zu sehen...


----------



## Blueser (7. April 2020)

Warten auf den Aal:


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sitze jetzt seit 16.00 an diesem tollen Platz, gerade eben habe ich am anderen Ufer eine Bewegung wahrgenommen, es war der Hammer, ein mindestens 20kg Biber hat in den den Überresten des letzten Hochwassers seine Behausung gebaut!
> 
> Der war höchstens 4m von mir entfernt.... Aber seht selbst:
> Erst habe ich einen Eisvogel kurz beobachten können und jetzt diesen Urbiber!
> ...


Dann mal viel Erfolg.Petri


----------



## Hering 58 (7. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Warten auf den Aal:
> Anhang anzeigen 342442


Viel Erfolg und Glück. Hohl was raus .Petri


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. April 2020)

Geb mir Mühe! Zur Zeit fliegen die Fledermäuschen manchmal gegen die Schnur,  was das Glöckchen kurz gehen lässt... 

Nach Eisvogel, Biber, Bisamratte und Fledermaus sollte doch auch mal n. Aal  einsteigen....


----------



## Blueser (7. April 2020)

Danke, aber ich packe gleich ein. Tut sich absolut nichts.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. April 2020)

Vollmond...


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. April 2020)

Mache noch bis 22.15, bis dahin bin ich noch optimistisch....


----------



## Achim_68 (7. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Vollmond...


Und „Pinker Supermond“...


----------



## Bootsy48 (8. April 2020)

Herrlich.... Mit oder ohne Aal heute Abend


----------



## Blueser (8. April 2020)

Wollte eigentlich mal mit der Fliegenrute los. Aber unser innerstädtischer Fluss, welcher größtenteils Flugangelstrecke ist, beherbergt zur Zeit mehr Flugangler als Fische. Liegt wohl an der Seuche, hoffentlich sind nach Corona noch Fische im Wasser ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. April 2020)

Habe grad an der Zenn an einer neuen Stelle ausgepackt und angle auf Grund auf Aal, Barsch und Döbel. 
Lasse mich mal überraschen. Meinen Eimer habe ich zuhause vergessen, Mist! 
Aber immer, wenn ich ihn dieses Jahr dabeihatte, ging gar nichts. 
Ob jetzt Murphys Gesetz wieder eintritt?


----------



## zokker (10. April 2020)

Petri Heil Michael. Ohne Eimer laeufts es immer am besten. Also bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht. 

Ich versuche es auch mal. 2 auf Wurm, 1 auf Fisch. Glaub zwar nicht dran, daß hier was geht aber immerhin besser wie zu Hause.


----------



## zokker (10. April 2020)

Die neue Rolle vom Wichteln (von Elmar) ist auch im Einsatz.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil Michael. Ohne Eimer laeufts es immer am besten. Also bis jetzt alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> Ich versuche es auch mal. 2 auf Wurm, 1 auf Fisch. Glaub zwar nicht dran, daß hier was geht aber immerhin besser wie zu Hause.
> 
> ...



Ja, so sehe ich das auch, immer optimistisch bleiben!  Wer nicht zum Angeln fährt, fängt auch nichts... 

Beim Aalzheimer und dir sind 3 Ruten erlaubt, bei uns nur 2. Damit sind eure Chancen etwas zu fangen, um ein Drittel größer als bei mir! 

Vor zwei oder 3.Jahren haben die Aale (auch am Tage) so gebissen, das es fast schon eine Plage war! 

Hatte da in einer Saison 21 Stück gefangen, im letzten Jahr waren es gerade mal 9...Mal schauen, wie es dieses Jahr so läuft.... 

Dein Rotauge hat die perfekte Größe, bei uns im Fluß ist der Gründling der beste bzw. erfolgreichste Köfi.... 
Hast du schon mal "Wurmschaschlik" als Köder genommen?
Tauwurm in 5-6 Teile schneiden und. auf nen 2er bis 4er Haken stecken... 

Dir noch viel Geduld und Petri Heil!


----------



## zokker (10. April 2020)

Danke dir. Na klar hab ich Schaschlik drauf. 
Die Rohrdommel dommelt, der Rehbock schreckt, die Kraniche trompeten, Wildgaense sind gelandet  usw  herrlich ... nur quaken tut noch nix


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. April 2020)

Bei mir tut sich fast nichts. Habe heute das 1.Mal meinen neuen, noch verpackten Norwegen-Schwimmanzug mitgenommen und ihn grade angezogen. Ist fast wie'n Schlafsack zum anziehen... Man muß da schon eine gewisse Technik entwickeln, damit man in seine Trekking-. bzw. Gummistiefel wieder reinkommt! 

Aber er ist schön warm! Mal sehen, wie mit ihm Autofahren geht... Der Mond ist noch nicht aufgegangen und es ist dunkel wie in einer Neumond-Nacht... 
Frösche hatte ich vorgestern Nacht schon gehört aber hier wird Nachts im Rohr nicht gedommelt  und auf Reh hab ich kein Bock..... und was sagt dazu Freddy Frosch? "Spaß haben und davonhüpfen!"


----------



## zokker (10. April 2020)

Ich war gerade fotografieren. Aber das Milchstraßenzentrum ist noch nicht zu sehen und so um 23:30 geht der Mond auf. 
Gebissen hat noch gar nix. 
Es schreit gerade ein Marderhund, hört sich an als wenn gerade einer abgestochen wird.


----------



## zokker (10. April 2020)

Bier ist gut kalt. Mondaufgang schau ich mir noch an, dann pack ich zusammen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. April 2020)

Ja, und mein erster gehörter Paarungsruf eines Rehbockes klang für mich wie das Bellen eines Zombie-Hundes, auf jeden Fall ein entsetzliches Nachtgeräusch beim Angeln.... 

Von Osten zieht grade eine Wolkendecke durch. Im  Westen war zu Beginn der Nacht ein ziemlich heller Stern bzw. Planet zu sehen, tippe da mal auf Venus, Jupiter oder Saturn... 
Mache heute bis um ca 1.00, dann bin ich so um 2 zuhause. Es ist jetzt so still geworden, das ich die Windgeräusche der 3 Windkraftanlagen 2km hinter mir, höre... 
Nerven tut mich das Gepfeife der Regionalbahn, die hier gelegentlich vorbeifährt!  Obwohl niemand drinsitzt oder jemand über einen (unbeschrankten) Bahnübergang um diese Zeit rüberwill... absolut unnötig, beides.  

Mir tun nur die Leute leid, die hier wohnen.....


----------



## jkc (11. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, und mein erster gehörter Paarungsruf eines Rehbockes klang für mich wie das Bellen eines Zombie-Hundes, auf jeden Fall ein entsetzliches Nachtgeräusch beim Angeln....



Jou, ich erinnere mich noch gut wie ich das erste Mal dieses "Vergnügen" hatte. Ich habe gebetet, dass mein 4 oder 5 jähriger Begleiter nicht wach wird, während der Hund beunruhigt in seinem Stuhl saß. Ich konnte selber das Geräusch nicht einordnen, ich wusste, dass es nen Tier ist, mehr nicht. Ca. 1h lang drehte der Bock rufend seine Runden vielleicht 50m hinter meinem Schirmzelt auf einer Wiese,morgens gegen 4.00 Uhr.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (11. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Im  Westen war zu Beginn der Nacht ein ziemlich heller Stern bzw. Planet zu sehen, tippe da mal auf Venus, Jupiter oder Saturn...
> ...



Das ist die Venus.






Bin um 00:00 Uhr bei 0 Grad abgehauen.
Nicht ein Zupper gehabt.






Gute Nacht


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. April 2020)

Bin jetzt auch wieder Zuhause. Habe um 00.30 eingepackt. Ist nur dreimal für einen kurzen Moment das Glöckchen von nur einer Rute gegangen. Der Köfi kam unbeschadet wieder zurück. 

Was ist das auf Bild Nr. 2? Die Spannungsversorgung von deinen elektronischen Bißanzeigern?  

Gute Nacht zurück.... Chrrrrrr.....


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. April 2020)

Nächste Versuch. Muss mein Mefoglück auffrischen.


----------



## Mescalero (11. April 2020)

Starkes Foto! 
Petri Heil und viel Erfolg.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. April 2020)

Das war nichts. Glatte Null Nummer.
Somit nur ein Stern.


----------



## zokker (11. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was ist das auf Bild Nr. 2? Die Spannungsversorgung von deinen elektronischen Bißanzeigern?
> 
> ...



ziehe das mal nicht ins Lächerliche  ...  ich versuche hier aussagekräftige Bilddokumente zu veröffentlichen  ...  und  ...  und du machst dich lustig

geht gaaaaaaar nicht


----------



## zokker (11. April 2020)

SUPER Bilder Tom , schade das es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## phobos (11. April 2020)

War gestern auch draußen. Ausser grundel generve an der grundrutte nix. Hatte aber auch schon fast damit gerechnet... Solange es nachts noch so kalt ist geht hier auf Aal irgendwie nix... Köfi ist leider noch bis 1.mai tabu. Wasserstand ist auch schon so am fallen wie im Hochsommer, darf mal wieder mal paar Tage ordentlich regnen. Evtl probiere ich es heute nochmal mit 2 stellfischruten. Wobei da gestern auch nix ging ausser minibarsch als es noch hell war... Glaub bis raubfisch frei sind geh ich besser auf grossfischjagd


----------



## Ukel (11. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, und mein erster gehörter Paarungsruf eines Rehbockes klang für mich wie das Bellen eines Zombie-Hundes, auf jeden Fall ein entsetzliches Nachtgeräusch beim Angeln....
> 
> Von Osten zieht grade eine Wolkendecke durch. Im  Westen war zu Beginn der Nacht ein ziemlich heller Stern bzw. Planet zu sehen, tippe da mal auf Venus, Jupiter oder Saturn...
> Mache heute bis um ca 1.00, dann bin ich so um 2 zuhause. Es ist jetzt so still geworden, das ich die Windgeräusche der 3 Windkraftanlagen 2km hinter mir, höre...
> ...


Es gibt eine ganz nette App, SkyView, mit dem Handy den Stern anpeilen und sie sagt dir, welcher Planet, Stern, Sternbild usw. über dir ist. Geht übrigens auch nach unten durch die Erde durch in Richtung Südhalbkugel.


----------



## Mescalero (11. April 2020)

Hammer, das Handy „röntgt“ also durch die Erde! Was die Dinger alles können heutzutage....


----------



## Ukel (11. April 2020)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hammer, das Handy „röntgt“ also durch die Erde! Was die Dinger alles können heutzutage....


Klar doch, probiers mal aus, aber lass dich nicht von den Geheimdiensten erwischen


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. April 2020)

Also ich denke, das zur Zeit Haken und Köder auf Aal recht klein ausfallen müssen! Über den Winter hat sich das Verdauungssystem des Aales infolge Futterknappheit möglicherweise zurückgebildet und ist für zu große Happen noch nicht bereit.... 

Ich angle an großen, freigespülten Wurzelstöcken von großen Baumgruppen, da müssen einfach Aale drinstecken! 

Selbst wenn man direkt an ihren Verstecken fischt und es geht trotzdem nichts, muß man es trotzdem weiter an anderen Stellen probieren! 

Aufgabe heißt Niederlage.... Ab Ostermontag soll es wieder sehr viel kälter werden, also holen wir bis dahin alles aus der Trickkiste, was geht! 

Irgendwann kommt der Zeitpunkt, wo die Schlängler dann wie auf Knopfdruck vehement und aggressiv beißen!  Wenn wir den kennen, macht das (Nacht) angeln auch wieder Spaß.... Nur müssen wir weiter herausfinden, wann dieser ist.... 

Nach einer langen Flaute kommt meist ein langer Wind!
Also durchhalten, Männers!


----------



## JottU (11. April 2020)

Da meine favorisierten Stellen ziemlich überlaufen sind, hab ich mal an einem neuen Gewässer halt gemacht. Schaun wir mal, ob es was gibt.


----------



## JottU (11. April 2020)

So richtig läuft es noch nicht. Paar Ukels und 2 Satzer um die 30. Seit anderthalb Stunden total Flaute. Ich denke mal ich packe ein. Der erste Aal dies Jahr muss noch warten, ist mir einfach noch zu frisch.


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Fliege keine 3 Sekunden im Wasser, schon ist der Besen krumm. Cool


----------



## ralle (12. April 2020)

Ja sauber !!

Nass oder Trockenfliege ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. April 2020)

kapitaler Hänger


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Auf schwarze Nymphe.


----------



## ralle (12. April 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> kapitaler Hänger


ich glaube Du hast recht .


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Zwei Forellen bis jetzt, aber recht klein.


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Hoppla


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Break


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Achja, für alle die Interesse am Fliegenmuster haben, hab ich versucht ein möglichst gutes Foto zu machen.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> hab ich versucht ein möglichst gutes Foto zu machen.



Ohne Widerhaken lassen sich die Dinger nicht nur aus dem Fischmaul leichter lösen.


----------



## Seele (12. April 2020)

Der war mit angedrückten Widerhaken, aber es stand noch ein kleiner Wulst über. Macht nix, passiert einfach.


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. April 2020)

Heute mal 100m im Rückstau von einem Wehr. Tiefe Stelle, ein Ufer mit Bauschutt befestigt. Nur wenig Strömung. 

Ich lass mich mal überraschen....


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser. 
Ich probiere es auch noch mal, bevor es wieder kälter wird. 
Koefi angeln läuft schon ganz gut.


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

6 Fischarten in 40 min. Plieten, Plötze, Rotfeder, Uki, Barsch, Kauli.
Nun muß bloß noch dunkel werden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Backbord, steuerbord und achtern.


----------



## phobos (12. April 2020)

Ich probiere es heute noch einmal. Wasser ist mindestens 1 Grad wärmer als am Freitag. Aber irgendwie fehlt mir das Vertrauen in die stellfischrute.. Naja mal schauen vorhin gab ein aitel mit so 25 schon mal nicht Schneider


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

Petri Heil phobos, du machst das schon.
Hab jetzt alle Angeln mit Fisch drin. Wurm hab ich zwar auch mit, aber ich glaube Fisch ist hier besser und auch ruhiger.
Eisvoegel gibt es hier reichlich, kommen aber erst in der Dämmerung und jagen dann. Fledermäuse, alles voll, kannste kaum die Angel reinschmeissen. Eine Rotte Wildschweine war so 10m hinter mir, konnte sie Atmen hoeren. Haben dann kurz beraten (umhergegrunzt) und sind wieder davongetrottet.


----------



## phobos (12. April 2020)

Ich hab so nen verkackten Fischotter am platz. Die Hoffnung schwindet...


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

phobos schrieb:


> Ich hab so nen verkackten Fischotter am platz. Die Hoffnung schwindet...


Ach der will nur spielen. Bei mir hat der Biber auch schon 2 mal geklatscht.


----------



## phobos (12. April 2020)

Biber ist hier seit Jahren normal, schwimmen ständig auf und ab. Warte nur drauf bis da sich mal einer in der Schnur verhädert. Aber Fischotter sah ich hier letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal. Aber auch gleich mal von klein bis groß.


----------



## zokker (12. April 2020)

Biber in der Schnur, naja den Ast den er wegtorte, hat er mir durch die Schnur gezogen. 
Sei doch froh, dann haste wenigstens einen Schuldigen, wenn du nix bekommst. 
Bei mir hat sich noch nix gerührt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. April 2020)

Bei mir ist es fast ruhig. Zwar kein Biber oder Otter oder Wildschweine unterwegs, aber das Wasser rauscht nonstop übers Wehr und unterm Schütz durch, da defekt. 

Ne Staßenlaterne hat so geblendet, daß ich den Stuhl umgedreht habe. 
Ist ziemlich bewölkt jetzt und dadurch noch relativ warm. 

Ködermäßig wie bei dir, mehr Vertrauen in den Köfi als in den Wurm (bringt meiner Meinung eh nur kleine Aale oder wird nur abgefressen.... 

Mein Akku macht schlapp. Euch beiden noch viel PETRI HEIL! 
Bis morgen früh dann.... 

Gruß, Michael


----------



## inextremo6 (12. April 2020)

Hi zokker .Bin auch noch am Start .Außer um 21:30 nen kleinen vielleicht 50er ist es tot.Sitz ja bei uns am See fest.Mecklenburg ist ja leider Sperrgebiet, aber das Wasser ist ja auch noch an der unteren Grenze. Petri an alle die noch sitzen.


----------



## zokker (13. April 2020)

Ja, danke dir. Hol du wenigstens noch was raus. 
Ich mach Feierabend. Nicht ein Zuppel.


----------



## phobos (13. April 2020)

Bei mir auch bis auf 1 biss gar nix. Nam ordentlich Schnurr anhieb ins Leere.. Bin aber auch amateur was Posen angeln betrifft. Mach noch bis 2, heute bin ich wärmer angezogen.


----------



## inextremo6 (13. April 2020)

Ich mach noch 2 std..Aber ist auch ziemlich tot,nur zaghafte Bisse jede halbe std auf Wurm


----------



## inextremo6 (13. April 2020)

Gerade eben wieder einen noch kleineren.Genau wie voriges Jahr. 3.er Aal aber die Größeee...


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Fliege keine 3 Sekunden im Wasser, schon ist der Besen krumm. Cool
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342877
> 
> ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Moin!  Habe gestern um 00.40 eingepackt. Nicht ein Biß! 
Es hat um ca. 22.30 mal kurz geregnet, aber die Nacht war wärmer als die letzten.... 

Beim Kelleraufräumen fand ich gestern ein 2 Jahre altes Fisch und Fang - Heft, mit einem Aal-Special. Da wurde vorgeschlagen, nen halben Tauwurm auf nen 4er bis 8er Haken zu ziehen und mit einer sehr leichten Grundmontage zu fischen.. 
Vielleicht werde ich heute Nacht mal einen halben Köfi anbieten, mal etwas mehr Geruch ins Wasser bringen.... 

Für heute sind Schauer angekündigt. Ob das den Aal besser beißen läßt?


----------



## Seele (13. April 2020)

Gewässerangabe fehlt


----------



## carphunter 47 (13. April 2020)

Vermute mal Gennach !!


----------



## phobos (13. April 2020)

Gestern dann absolut nix mehr los, hab aber mal nachgeschaut letztes Jahr erster Aal Anfang Juni , kann ja noch dauern...


----------



## bw1 (13. April 2020)

Ich habe gestern den ersten Versuch auf Aal gemacht, an einem kleinen Fluss mit Tauwurm (Köfi dort z.Z. nicht erlaubt). War insgesamt ein ruhiger Abend (2 Bisse), aber immerhin vom Zielfisch. 64er und ein kleiner um die 50, für den Anfang bin ich zufrieden,


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Gewässerangabe fehlt



Zenn, Strecken zwischen Heiners- und Laubendorf sowie zwischen Raindorf. und Kagenhof...


----------



## Seele (13. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Zenn, Strecken zwischen Heiners- und Laubendorf sowie zwischen Raindorf. und Kagenhof...


Sorry, war nicht auf dich bezogen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Heute bei Regen, Wind und etwas tieferen Temperaturen an einer tiefen Flußaußenkurve. 
Mal schauen, wie es läuft und ob das Wetter das Beißverhalten der Aale  positiv beeinflußt...


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. April 2020)

Hab um 20.30 eingepackt, weder auf Köfi noch auf Wurm ein Biß.... 
Das Wasser war ausnahmsweise wärmer wie die Luft! 

Das letztemal hab ich an dieser Stelle, auch bei Regen, einen schönen Zander gefangen, das ist aber schon Monate her. 

Wegen Fischbesatzes (Forellen) wird die Zenn wohl demnächst gesperrt...
Ist noch jemand von euch am Wasser? .


----------



## Vanner (16. April 2020)

feierabend


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Seit 18.00 am Wasser. Habe hier im letzten Jahr gute Aale und
Forellen gefangen. 
Mal sehen, wies heute Abend/Nacht so läuft... 

Wünsche allen, die auch draußen sind, ein fettes Petri Heil und viel Glück!


----------



## zokker (17. April 2020)

Wünsche dir fettes Petri Heil Michael.

Ich wollte heute auch los, aber es soll wieder bis -2 Grad heute Nacht werden.
Wasser hat auch erste 11-12 Grad, ich verkneife mir das noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## phobos (17. April 2020)

Bin auch wieder draußen. Bei uns soll es heute nacht 2stellig bleiben. Sitze auch noch mit kurzer Hose aber nicht mehr lang..


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Mit kurzer Hose und T-Shirt habe ich heute auch angefangen. Als die Sonne weg war, habe ich alles angezogen, was ich dabeihatte. 
Jetzt ist mir schön warm! 

Aale sind unterwegs bei 15 Grad Wassertemperatur. Einer hat von einem Köfi nur die Eingeweide herausgerissen, 

Dann kam noch ein Biß, der Fisch hing kurz, ist dann aber ausgestiegen. 
Tauwurm geht im Moment nicht so gut. 

Zokker: Hätte fast mit meinem 1.Aal heute Abend geklappt... Unsere Nachttemperaturen bleiben zweistellig trotz klarem Himmel. 
Jetzt hängen an beiden Ruten Fischchen. 

Links leuchtet es grün, rechts rot. Sind die Positionslichter vom Schiff und Flugzeug auch so angeordnet oder umgekehrt? 

Melde mich wieder, wenn sich was im Eimer schlängelt....


----------



## zokker (17. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Links leuchtet es grün, rechts rot. Sind die Positionslichter vom Schiff und Flugzeug auch so angeordnet oder umgekehrt?



Backbord (links) ist immer Rot. 
Eselsbrücke: wenn ein Schiff von rechts kommt, siehst du Rot ... es hat also Vorfahrt.

Holt noch was raus Jungs.


----------



## Naish82 (17. April 2020)

Falsch Herum!
links = Backbord, rot
Rechts = Stbd, grün


----------



## daci7 (17. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> [...]
> Links leuchtet es grün, rechts rot. Sind die Positionslichter vom Schiff und Flugzeug auch so angeordnet oder umgekehrt?
> [...]


Andersrum - Stb Grün, Bb rot. Der Kahn kommt also auf dich zu 

Viel viel viel zu spät ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Heute ist komisch, es beißt nur auf der rechten Rute, ist das Grün vielleicht zu hell? 
Für morgen Nacht brauche ich noch 6 Köfis... Mal schauen, ob ich morgen Vormittag  mit der Senke ein paar kleine Gründlinge erwische... 
Ich wechsle mal die Rute....


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Der 1.Fisch der Nacht, auf ein 12cm Rotauge dieser 50er Döbel, der wieder schwimmen durfte. Dachte erst an einen großen Aal, der deem  Biß...


----------



## phobos (18. April 2020)

Nach 2 kleinen Wallern und 1 brachse gab es eben nen schönen 79cm Küchenwaller... Aal wird denke ich nichts mehr. Neuer Platz gleich mal 2 Fischotter hier... Mal sehen wie sich das mit denen entwickelt.


----------



## phobos (18. April 2020)

Und grad wie ich es schreibe guckt noch ein Aal mit ebenfalls so 79 raus . Kann irgendwie grad keine Bilder anhängen?


----------



## phobos (18. April 2020)

Es läuft grad noch einen mit 75


----------



## phobos (18. April 2020)

OK Problem erkannt ...Bildgrösse ist das Problem... Seit wann dass denn?


Naja hier noch das bild dazu. War innerhalb ner halben stunde danach nix mehr. Sogar mit 12°c relativ warm gewesen. Hab um halb 4 zusammengepackt. Heute Nacht probiert ich es evtl nochmal, sagt zwar etwas regen aber mal schaun.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2020)

phobos schrieb:


> OK Problem erkannt ...Bildgrösse ist das Problem... Seit wann dass denn?
> 
> 
> Naja hier noch das bild dazu. War innerhalb ner halben stunde danach nix mehr. Sogar mit 12°c relativ warm gewesen. Hab um halb 4 zusammengepackt. Heute Nacht probiert ich es evtl nochmal, sagt zwar etwas regen aber mal schaun.



geile Ausbeute ... fettes Petri


----------



## świetlik (18. April 2020)

Zwei Stunden mit zwei Pose.und Ein biss.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Ein dickes Petri Heil zu der schönen Strecke, Phobos! 
Wie lange hast du noch in der Küche gestanden, um deinen Fang zu. verarbeiten? 

Fahre dann auch so gegen 19.00 los... Schirm nehme ich mal besser mit!


----------



## świetlik (18. April 2020)

@phobos ganz schön dick der untere all. Petri.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Bin grade fertig mit dem Aufbauen. An diesem Platz sitze ich das erstemal, links vom Fischkasten ist eine interessante Kreisströmung. 

An den Haken stecken frische Köfis von heute und ich bin recht optimistisch, ein oder 2 gute Aale zu fangen! 

Mein Petri Heil sei mit euch!


----------



## phobos (18. April 2020)

Danke. Bin auch grad fertig mit aufbauen. Hab die erst heute nach dem aufstehen fertig geputzt. Die sind bei uns dank grundeln alle so. Fand den sogar noch relativ schmächtig für 80cm, kommen ja doch grad aus dem "Winter". Hatte da letzten Sommer ganz andere Kaliber.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Der 1, Aal des Abends schwimmt schon im Eimer., 5 min. später biß eine Forelle und da noch Schonzeit bei uns  ist, schwimmt sie wieder in
Freiheit. 

Grad eben attte ich den nächsten Aal, aber der war zu klein und leistet der Forelle Gesellschaft... 

Es läuft! Wie sieht bei euch aus?


----------



## phobos (18. April 2020)

Petri. Hier ist es noch ruhig aber das ist normal hier. Die Fische hier sind zum Glück Nachteulen wie ich..


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. April 2020)

Ja, hier ist Nachts eindeutig mehr Fischaktivität wie am Tage... 
Die ganze Nacht hat es gewetterleuchtet, aber das ist von Nord nach Ost weitergezogen.
Ebengrade hatte ich wieder eine Forelle..... An einer Rute hatte ich einen Biß, wahrscheinlich ein Aal, der sich gleich festgesetzt hat. 

Jedenfalls habe ich wohl dadurch einen unlösbaren Hänger gehabt und. mir die Grundmontage abgerissen (40er Mono). 
War aber kein Problem, hab die Back-up - Rute klargemacht und weiter gings..... Eine Bimmel mit Rotem Batterielicht fiel ins Wasser, jetzt ists dunkel an den Rutenspitzen.....
Meine Knicklichter habe Ich zuhause vergessen, wenn meine Köfis alle sind, muß ich eh einpacken....


----------



## Stefan (20. April 2020)

Die Forellenpirsch am frühen Morgen ist relativ erfolgreich beendet. Das heutige Abendessen ist zumindest gesichert und jetzt freue ich mich auf eine Tasse Kaffee.


----------



## thanatos (23. April 2020)

sch... Corona es sind viel zu viel jetzt am See ,und die Fische muß man auch noch suchen


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2020)

Ich ahne auch schon Böses, will morgen Abend mal wieder auf Aal. Aber gegen Abend ist dann meist wieder Ruhe. Hoffe ich jedenfalls ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. April 2020)

Werde heute Abend auch wieder "spekulieren" gehen. Am Kanal beruhigt es sich zum Dunkelwerden immer mit dem "Fuß- Fahrrad- und Inlinervolk"
Gerade in der Woche. Mal schauen. Ist ja heute ein herrlicher Tag und der Wind hat auch nachgelassen.


----------



## Vanner (23. April 2020)

Es geht was.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2020)

So, gerade aufgebaut. Mal schauen, Publikum hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2020)

Erster Fisch auf Dendrobena, trotz Kreishaken musste ich ihn abschneiden. Jetzt schwimmt er wieder.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2020)

Die klauen mir gerade zum zweiten mal den Limburger von meinem Kombi-Köder. Den Wurm lassen sie dran. So bekommen wir die Kleinen aber auch groß ...


----------



## Bootsy48 (23. April 2020)

Erste Schleie dieses Jahr und dann direkt 53 cm


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. April 2020)

Habe grad ausgepackt und der Ansitz beginnt... 
Eben ist die Sonne untergegangen und der erste Schlängler kann beißen!


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2020)

Und wieder ein Schuppi, ich will aber Aal...
Aber dieses Mal hat wenigstens der Kreishaken vorbildlich gesessen.


----------



## zokker (23. April 2020)

Petri allen am Wasser.

Hol was raus Michael , drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## zokker (23. April 2020)

kommt noch ... geht erst los Blueser

Petri für die Schuppis


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2020)

Petri Dank, hoffe auch noch auf einen ordentlichen Schlängler. Wäre der erste in diesem Jahr...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. April 2020)

Hatte grad nen Döbel in Köfi- Größe für Wels und Hecht, der kleine durfte aber wieder schwimmen. 

Jetzt gehts grad los mit Bissen, mal rechts, mal links....nee, sind nur Fledermäuse, die gegen die Schnüre fliegen,, phhhh....


----------



## ExoriLukas (23. April 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend auch wieder "spekulieren" gehen. Am Kanal beruhigt es sich zum Dunkelwerden immer mit dem "Fuß- Fahrrad- und Inlinervolk"
> Gerade in der Woche. Mal schauen. Ist ja heute ein herrlicher Tag und der Wind hat auch nachgelassen.



Moin,

Ja , allerdings ... ich schaffe es arbeitstechnisch leider heute nicht ans Wasser, dafür aber morgen ... mal schauen!

Das mit dem Inliner-Fuß-Fahrradvolk stimmt absolut, das beruhigt sich irgendwann, wenn da nicht die "Fernlichtautos" nachts auf dem Schotterweg neben dem Kanal unterwegs wären ..

Petri Heil allen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. April 2020)

Sitze seit kurz vor Sonnenuntergang an dieser schönen, ruhigen Stelle... 
Wer ist noch draußen? 

An Alle jedenfalls ein dickes Petri Heil!


----------



## Floma (25. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sitze seit kurz vor Sonnenuntergang an dieser schönen, ruhigen Stelle...
> Wer ist noch draußen?


Ich war draußen, Waldsee. Einen 59er Aal hab ich erwischt. Was gefangen? Ich habe leider kein so kleines, schönes Gewässer im Portfolio.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. April 2020)

Ja, nen kleinen 54er. Wird jetzt erstmal bis zum 1.05. mein letzter Ansitz gewesen sein, da das Gewässer wegen Fischbesatz bis dahin gesperrt ist (beide Strecken).


----------



## Stefan (25. April 2020)

Ich war gestern auch an einem kleineren Bach und hatte nur am späteren Abend ein paar Bisse auf Maden oder Dendrobena, davon hat sich aber keiner verwerten lassen. 
Egal, heute Abend werde ich mal wieder die Isar testen und hoffe drauf, dass der neue Tag auch neues Glück bringt..


----------



## Floma (25. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ja, nen kleinen 54er. Wird jetzt erstmal bis zum 1.05. mein letzter Ansitz gewesen sein, da das Gewässer wegen Fischbesatz bis dahin gesperrt ist (beide Strecken).


Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe auf deinen beiden Fotos deine Ruten gesehen. Scheint geflochtene Schnur zu sein und der Bügel ist offen. Es sieht aber so aus, als ob deine Schnur am Griff mit einem Gummi befestigt worden ist.

Die Idee gefällt mir. Ich fische mit monfiler und habe immer den Freilauf drin. Mit dem ersten Klingeln schleiche ich mich an die Rute und öffne den Bügel. Immer offener Bügel sorgt ja bei Schnur mit Memory-Effekt schnell dafür, dass sich die Schnur ohne Spannung unkontrolliert um Kurbel oder sonst was wurstelt.

Deshalb meine Frage, wie dein Aufbau hier aussieht.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. April 2020)

Floma schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Ich habe auf deinen beiden Fotos deine Ruten gesehen. Scheint geflochtene Schnur zu sein und der Bügel ist offen. Es sieht aber so aus, als ob deine Schnur am Griff mit einem Gummi befestigt worden ist.
> 
> Die Idee gefällt mir. Ich fische mit monfiler und habe immer den Freilauf drin. Mit dem ersten Klingeln schleiche ich mich an die Rute und öffne den Bügel. Immer offener Bügel sorgt ja bei Schnur mit Memory-Effekt schnell dafür, dass sich die Schnur ohne Spannung unkontrolliert um Kurbel oder sonst was wurstelt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Floma, 

ich verwende meistens auch Freilauf- Rollen beim Nachtangeln. 
Einmal hatte ich einen Biß in stockdunkler Nacht, ich hieb an und "vergaß", das ich ja noch den Freilauf drinhatte. 
Das Ergebnis war eine kleine Perücke.... 


Bin dann so dazu gekommen, die Schnur, egal ob Mono oder geflochtene, 
besser unter einem Gummiband am Rutengriff durchzuführen. 

Da kann ich erstens bestimmen, unter wieviele Windungen des Gummis ich die Schnur durchführe und 2. kann so ein vorsichtig beißender Fisch (Aal) die Schnur einfacher abziehen! 
Allerdings muß man aufpassen, das sich die unter dem Gummi durchgezogene Schnur bei abzug von einem Fisch nicht an der Kurbel verfangen kann! 

Ich verwende,  da in dem Gewässer auch Welse vorkommen sowie  "Monster" - Aale beißen können, dickere Schnüre (Mono 0,40er und gefl. 0,28er bis 0,38er. 
Wenn man dünnere Schnüre verwendet und die Strömung zieht trotz steil gestellter Rute die Schnurschlaufe immer unter den Gummiwindungen durch, kann man in diese ein oder 2 Grashalme legen... 

Niemals den Fehler machen, bei einer Freilaufrolle den Freilauf einschalten, den Bügel öffnen und dann noch mit der Gummi-Methode arbeiten!! 
Bei einem Biß und Anhieb führt das zu fiesen Verwicklungen, weil man "Im Eifer des Gefechts"  den eingeschalteten Freilauf vergißt und der gehakte Fisch so evtl. nicht gedrillt werden kann und im schlimmsten Fall verloren geht. 
Passiert meistens, wenn man mit einer Freilauf- und einer Rolle ohne angelt. 

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast, immer her damit!

Viele Grüße und Petri, 

Michael


----------



## Vanner (25. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da kann ich erstens bestimmen, unter wieviele Windungen des Gummis ich die Schnur durchführe und 2. kann so ein vorsichtig beißender Fisch (Aal) die Schnur einfacher abziehen!
> Allerdings muß man aufpassen, das sich die unter dem Gummi durchgezogene Schnur bei abzug von einem Fisch nicht an der Kurbel verfangen kann!



Darum kommt bei mir der Gummi vor die Rolle und nicht dahinter. So gehst du das Risiko, dass sich die Schnur verhäng, nicht ein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. April 2020)

Du kannst die Schnur ja auch rechts von der Rolle unter dem Gummi durchführen, dann ist eh ein Verhängen mit der Kurbel ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. April 2020)

... und bei mir kommt sie immer dahinter. Dann springt nämlich gar nichts erst runter


----------



## Bootsy48 (25. April 2020)

Im Urwald am Rande der Stadt


----------



## Naish82 (25. April 2020)

Welse in dem kleinen Bach? 
Mega Gewässer hast du da erwischt! Sieht absolut idyllisch aus.


----------



## Bootsy48 (25. April 2020)

Ist es auch.... Leider is hier GRUNDELALARM.... Eine Gebissen, die andere an der Flanke gehakt


----------



## Bootsy48 (25. April 2020)

Eine wird gleich ausgelegt auf Aal


----------



## derporto (25. April 2020)

Gerade schön kurz vor Einsetzen der Dämmerung in unserem kleinen Heimat-Flüsschen auf den Grashüpfer eingestiegen. Wunderschöner, gut genährter Fisch. Gute Fänge euch allen.


----------



## Bootsy48 (25. April 2020)

Dickes Petri!


----------



## JottU (25. April 2020)

Dendro, Tauis oder Köfi, egal was, bei mir tut sich heute gar nichts.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. April 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Dendro, Tauis oder Köfi, egal was, bei mir tut sich heute gar nichts.


Geduld! Beschränk dich erstmal nur auf Köfis, hat bei mir bisher immer gut funktioniert.... Das Beißfenster kommt bestimmt noch! 

Ist im Moment schlimm mit Blütenstaub, im Schein der Stirnlampe sieht  man ziemlich viel Staub in der Luft, muß viel trinken und die Augen Tränen oft und stark.... 

Allen am Wasser Wünsche ich viel Glück und Petri!


----------



## zokker (27. April 2020)

Ich bin mal unterwegs, mal sehen ob schon was beißt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

Drück die Daumen, bin dann auch das erste Mal dieses Jahr am Wasser.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2020)

Na denn Rudi, hol was raus. 
Oberfläche sind 14 Grad und in 2m tiefe 12 Grad. Angeln liegen auf 2,5- 4m. Hab hier früher immer ganz gut gefangen. Könnte klappen, bin ganz zuversichtlich. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Angeln scharf. 





Gut angefuettert. 





Der neue Kescher


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. April 2020)

Na denn mal viel Glück und Petri euch beiden! 
Sollte eigentlich was gehen.. Wir haben grade fallenden Luftdruck, 
wie sieht bei euch aus? 

Ich persönlich würde es auf Aal im flacherem, wärmeren Wasser versuchen oder mit Leuchtpose auf 1/2 bis 3/4tel Tiefe. 

Fängt nen Schlängler für mich mit....


----------



## zokker (27. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Ich persönlich würde es auf Aal im flacherem, wärmeren Wasser versuchen oder mit Leuchtpose auf 1/2 bis 3/4tel Tiefe.
> ...


Danke dir. 
Ich angel auch viel im flachen Wasser, aber da ist nicht ein Kleinfisch, hab mir das genau angesehen. Hier auf der Kante (2-4m) ist alles voll mit Kleinfisch. Hat in der Dämmerung auch ab und zu geraeubert. 
Bis jetzt noch kein Zuppel. 
Bis 00:00 Uhr mach ich noch.


----------



## Zmann (27. April 2020)

Sitze auch wieder,bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan und ich habe die dumme Vermutung das das auch nix mehr wird aber ne Stunde mach ich auf jeden Fall noch,Bimmelrudi und Zokker viel Glück!


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. April 2020)

Hmm... Die meisten Aale hier wurden eh in der ersten Nachthälfte gefangen, dann steigen sie Möglicherweise in höhere und wärmere Wasserschichten zur Futtersuche, so meine Theorie. 

War heute Nachmittag an meinem Fluß, hab nach guten Aalstellen und der besseren Flußseite gesucht und super Plätze gefunden! 

Nur die verdammten Brennesseln kommen wieder hoch, muß beim nächstenmal wohl meine Sichel mitnehmen... Ein schönes Boot hast du da, Zocker, mit Kabine?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2020)

Grad nen ganz Lütten in Zollstocklänge...gleich wieder retour.
Wurde wohl vor 1-2 Jahren besetzt hier.

Köder liegen nur 2m vom Ufer entfernt in knapp 1m Tiefe, da war im hellen viel Leben.

Sitzen noch 4 Angler hier, bei allen aber bisher nix.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2020)

Lars nicht aufgeben. Wünsche dir Petri Heil. 

Ja hat eine Kajüte Michael, sonst würde ich nicht nächtelang auf dem See liegen. 

Hier auch noch nix. War wohl zu optimistisch.


----------



## zokker (27. April 2020)

Juhuuuuu. Erster Aalbiss dieses Jahr und dann gleich so einer. 80+.
Der Kescher ist ne Wucht. 15 min hat er aber rumgespielt, dann zog er ab.


----------



## Zmann (27. April 2020)

Geil, Petri Matthias richtig guter!
Habe kurz vorm Einpacken doch noch einen Biss bekommen,kurzes gezuppel und dann tauchte die Pose ab und blieb bestimmt 5 min unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen aber zog nicht ab.
Dann tauchte sie wieder auf und der Aal war fort,beim nächsten mal Schlag ich an in der Hoffnung das er hängt.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. April 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 344342
> 
> Juhuuuuu. Erster Aalbiss dieses Jahr und dann gleich so einer. 80+.
> Der Kescher ist ne Wucht. 15 min hat er aber rumgespielt, dann zog er ab.


Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2020)

Sehr schön @zokker 

Hab halb 12 eingepackt, kam einfach nix mehr. Werd an dem Gewässer vielleicht nochmal in 7-10 Tagen probieren, ist einfach da noch zu früh für.


----------



## zokker (28. April 2020)

Feierabend


Zmann schrieb:


> Geil, Petri Matthias richtig guter!
> Habe kurz vorm Einpacken doch noch einen Biss bekommen,kurzes gezuppel und dann tauchte die Pose ab und blieb bestimmt 5 min unter der Wasseroberfläche stehen aber zog nicht ab.
> Dann tauchte sie wieder auf und der Aal war fort,beim nächsten mal Schlag ich an in der Hoffnung das er hängt.


Ärgerlich, aber kann man nix machen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. April 2020)

Super! Petri, Mathias! Wow, schöner Aal, da hat sich der Ansitz aber gelohnt! 
Beim Drill hast du bestimmt gewußt, das ist ein guuuter..... 
Lieber EINEN so einen, als 2 kleine!


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2020)

Dickes Petri Zokker zum 1. Eimer(bild) Aal 2020. Das ist doch mal ein Auftakt


----------



## Bootsy48 (28. April 2020)

Mal gucken was heut abend sonst noch geht außer ein guter Brassen vor ner Stunde.... Es räubert hier am Teich... Ist die wahre Wonne.... Am Wochenende ist Raubfisch wieder frei... Freu mich drauf!!!


----------



## phobos (28. April 2020)

Petri Zokker auch gleich mal ein schöner zum Start wie bei mir.
So richtig gehts bei mir am Donnerstag 24:00 Uhr los... dann endlich Köfi erlaubt. War letzten Freitag da war wieder mal gar nichts los.
Wasser wird auch bischen steigen, hoffe mal auf das Wochende.


----------



## Bootsy48 (28. April 2020)

Die hat nen Hammerdrill geliefert


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2020)

Petri, hier gab es gerade die hier:
78cm bei 5,2kg.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eigentlich sollten jetzt schon die Kunstköder fliegen, aber aktuell kommt "passend" ein Schauer runter.


----------



## świetlik (1. Mai 2020)

Petri @jkc 
Schöne karpfen


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2020)

Jou, läuft.
Frühster Hecht der Saison ever 





Petri Dank


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2020)

Ungleiches Trio 






Traumfisch


----------



## daci7 (1. Mai 2020)

Meine Fresse, das ist mal ein Triple!!
Richtig geil, besonders die Barbe!
Petri!


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2020)

Dickes Petri zum Aal Auftakt an alle. 
@jkc 
Dir auch ein Petri. 
Allround Nacht Ansitz Spinning Tour?


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2020)

Jou danke - eigentlich karpfenangeln, aber anlässlich der Hechtsaisoneröffnung hatte ich auch eine Spinne mit eingepackt...


----------



## Vanner (1. Mai 2020)

Super Fische, Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Ansitz.


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Mai 2020)

@jkc , darf man mal fragen, an welchem Gewässer du bist/warst? Will keine Spots, noch nicht mal eine Stadt wissen, mich würde nur interessieren wo man solch ein Trippel fangen kann.
Habe bisher solche Barben schon am Rhein gefangen, dort sind Karpfen und Hecht aber eher selten, dort wo ich Karpfen und Hechte in schönen Größen und Regelmäßigkeiten fangen kann (Baggerseen) gibt es keine Barben.

Petri zu dem tollen Trippel.


----------



## Seele (1. Mai 2020)

@jkc mach mal bisschen langsam, du legst ja ganz schön vor. Respekt Respekt. Fettes Petri.


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2020)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> @jkc , darf man mal fragen, an welchem Gewässer du bist/warst? Will keine Spots, noch nicht mal eine Stadt wissen, mich würde nur interessieren wo man solch ein Trippel fangen kann.
> Habe bisher solche Barben schon am Rhein gefangen, dort sind Karpfen und Hecht aber eher selten, dort wo ich Karpfen und Hechte in schönen Größen und Regelmäßigkeiten fangen kann (Baggerseen) gibt es keine Barben.
> 
> Petri zu dem tollen Trippel.



Hier in NRW beherbergen neben dem Rhein selbst, alle seine größeren Zuflüsse die drei gefangenen Fischarten. Vielleicht mit Ausnahme der Emscher 
Allerdings will ich nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass das "geplant möglich" oder gar alltäglich ist, die alle drei an einem Tag zu fangen. Das hatte ich jetzt in über 20 Jahren genau 1x...
Ich vermute stark, dass es in Ems und Weser ebenfalls möglich ist, alle drei Fischarten zu fangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri jkc. 

Ich bin auch los. ZZ warte ich einen Regenschauer ab, dann wird gesenkt.


----------



## Blueser (1. Mai 2020)

Will auch so einen See und so ein Boot. Aber dazu müsste ich wohl umziehen ...


----------



## JottU (1. Mai 2020)

Bin auch mal wieder los. Ich hoffe das heute mal was geht.


----------



## Blueser (1. Mai 2020)

Könnte mein Tackle sein, mehr brauchts nicht. Selbst die Rutentasche sieht aus wie meine. Na gut, ein Rod Pod habe ich noch...


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2020)

JottU ich wünsche dir Petri Heil, hol was raus. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Angeln scharf. 






Senken ging so. Ploetze (schon angelaicht) , Ukis und ein paar Gründlinge.


----------



## inextremo6 (1. Mai 2020)

Hi Zokker,
Gratulation zum Auftaktaal am Montag.
Für heute drück ich Dir die Daumen und wünsch mindestens noch einmal so ein Montagsfisch,besser natürlich 2 oder.......
Ich hatte gestern nur 2 kleine und bin auch koplett im Arsch,sodass ich heute pausiere.
Die bBsse hielten sich gestern auch in Grenzen.
Bin gespannt,was bei Dir rauskommt


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin gespannt,was bei Dir rauskommt


... ich auch. 
Ist ein anderer See wie Mo. 
Eigentlich hab ich hier im Mai nie so toll gefangen, das ging immer später los hier, aber wir werden sehen. 
Danke dir.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2020)

Drück dir die Daumen...den Regen kannste gerne hier her schicken, egal wieviel, ich nehm alles.


----------



## vollek (1. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Will auch so einen See und so ein Boot. Aber dazu müsste ich wohl umziehen ...


Geht mir genau so.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Mai 2020)

Habe seit 19.15 aufgebaut, bisher nur ein kleiner Hecht auf Köfi. 
Der Regen hat sich wahrscheinlich verzogen und eigentlich könnte ich mein Brolly wieder abbauen. 

So langsam sollten die Schlängler nun in die Gänge kommen... 

Auf jeden Fall allen, die auch am Wasser sind, viel Petri Heil!


----------



## fosiel (1. Mai 2020)

Ich war heute auch am Wasser für 2h ... aber mehr um mit meiner China Baitcastercombo zu üben. Fisch hab ich kein gefangen aber schön rauben sehen.
Zokker seine "Bootsbilder" waren mit ein Grund das wir uns ein kleines Boot zugelegt haben ... und ich somit hoffentlich dadurch auch mehr Zeit finde zum angeln. Es ist zwar noch bissl was zu tun am Boot (Echolot, Elektrik und Camperverdeck) aber es ist wirklich einfach nur entspannend mit einer kleinen Nußschale aufm See rumzushippern und dem Lieblingshobby nach zu gehen.

Allen am Wasser gute Fänge ... Petri!


----------



## Zmann (1. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute die Spinnrute geschwungen und es hat sich auch ein Hecht erbarmt.
Gestern Abend war auch nicht viel los bis auf zwei Bisse...Matthias maximale Erfolge und allen anderen natürlich auch!


----------



## Blueser (1. Mai 2020)

Petri! Schöne Färbung, der Hecht ...


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Hecht.
Hab bis jetzt voll zu tun gehabt.
Hab mich gerade an die Schilfkante gelegt und die 3 Angel fertig gemacht da frischt der Wind noch mal richtig auf, natürlich aus West.
Angeln wieder rein, nochmal umgelegt... man man.

Eine Strippe gab es aber eben schon, wollte bloß noch mal die Tiefe verstellen, da hin er schon dran, nicht abgezogen der Sprilli. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





na hoffentlich kommt noch was brauchbares.

Petri Heil allen am Wasser.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Mai 2020)

Ebengrade biß eine schöne 50er Bachforelle, hatte aber keine roten Punkte. Jetzt noch 1 oder 2 schöne Ü60 Aale, und ich würde zusammenpacken...


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2020)

Petri zur Forelle. Die gibts hier nich. 
Ich hatte noch eine Strippe, die beim kontrollieren dran hing und einen brauchbaren.


----------



## jkc (1. Mai 2020)

Petri Leudde, bei mir war Haken binden angesagt.
Ich liebe es wenn so ein Bündel fertig ist, nur der Weg dahin ist halt scheiße.




Am Abend gab's ne Barbe so um die 60 vielleicht. Hatte auf der Flanke nen Kieferabdruck vom Hecht und nichtmal von nem großen.


----------



## JottU (1. Mai 2020)

Es läuft dieses Jahr einfach noch nicht bei mir. Schon wieder mal nix. 
Wenigstens ist es schön hell zum packen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Mai 2020)

Ich mach noch ne halbe Stunde, dann packe ich ein. Der Regen heute ließ unseren Flußpegel um ganze 2cm steigen.... 

Jetzt breitet sich Bodennebel aus...


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2020)

Bei mir gab es noch 2 kleine.
3 Grad heute morgen.




	

		
			
		

		
	
hab mich noch mal ins tiefe gelegt


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2020)

Petri allen Erfolgreichen Und auch denen ohne Erfolg. Wunderschöne Bachforelle. Ist mit der Größe auch kein alltäglicher Fang. Ich ziehe glaube ich heute Abend nochmal los. Dann soll das Regengebiet (Schön das es da ist) erstmal durch sein.


----------



## phobos (2. Mai 2020)

Petri Zokker. 3 Grad ist echt kalt, das kälteste bei mir heuer waren 7 oder so und selbst das ist ja ungemütlich...
Ich war Freitag, ausser Regen und Sturm gab es 3 Waller von ca 30-45cm. Einer Grudel das Leben gerettet .
Hake so nen kleinen Waller ab, guckt da ein Schwanz aus dem Schlund, hab ich mal angezogen da zappelt die noch. Wahrscheinlich hat der  die samt Wurm eingesaugt als die am Wurm gefressen hat. Gestern war fast nur Dauerregen angesagt, da  hab ich es mir erspart... heute noch mal probieren, da soll es trocken bleiben...


----------



## fishhawk (2. Mai 2020)

Petri,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> hatte aber keine roten Punkte



Könnte am Besatz liegen, dass der Züchter da Fische aus der atlantischen Linie geliefert hat.

Die roten Punkte scheinen ja nicht verblasst zu sein, sondern waren scheinbar nie da, wenn das Foto nicht täuscht.

In den Flüssen des Regnitzgebietes sind m.W. eher die Rotgetupften heimisch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist so. Habe gestern mittag kurz mal 3 Kollegen zugeschaut, einer fing eine kleinere Bafo, die hatte nur ein paar ganz kleine rote Punkte auf den Flanken. 
Gegen 19.00 fahre ich wieder raus, aber an eine andere Stelle. 
Heute Morgen um 1.00, fing es beim zusammenpacken nochmal an zu regnen...
So schnell war wohl noch nie alles im Auto! 
Heute haben wir seit morgens starken, böigen Wind.... Na dann bis heute Abend!


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2020)

Petri zu den Welsen Phobos, du Grundelretter.
Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2020)

Haste aber lange ausgeschlafen


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Mai 2020)

Bin wieder am Wasser, habe grad aufgebaut. Gleich geht die Sonne unter und es ist noch recht windig. 
Heute mal an einer Stelle, wo ich immer gute Aale und Zander gefangen habe... Mal schauen, womit ich heute Nacht überrascht werde... 

An alle am Wasser viele Grüße und Petri Heil! 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Erster Fisch des Abends: Ein 28er Barsch auf Köfi, Rute links!


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2020)

Petri Michael 

Drücke dir die Daumen.

Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ist der ganze Tag im ...


----------



## phobos (2. Mai 2020)

Auch grad fertig mit allem. Relativ spät dran kam der Regen vor 90 Minuten noch quer daher. Hab das noch zu Hause ausgesessen hoffe mal das war es mit Regen. Sau kalt ist es auch noch unter 10 Grad hatte ich auch noch nie aufgebaut.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Mai 2020)

Ja, das wird heute eine klare, aber sehr kalte Nacht werden, dafür aber ohne Regen. Grad hat bei mir der erste Aal gebissen und schwimmt im Eimer. 
Einen brutalen Biß mit Wasserschwawall! habe ich vor 1h bekommen, tippe auf Zander oder Wels, hat Köderfische wieder ausgespuckt. 

Oh Mann, da war mein Puls aber kurz auf 180...Leider war der Bügel zu und die 1m Schnur, die unter dem Gummi unterm Rutengriff durchgezogen war, war schon abgezogen....


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2020)

Läuft doch Micha, weiter so. Petri 

Petri Heil Phobos, drück dir auch die Daumen.

Morgen früh will ich Ergebnisse sehen. 

Gute Nacht, muß früh raus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2020)

Sauber Michael. Hat sich doch schon gelohnt. Und das gute am Fehlbiss, du weißt wo er steckt


----------



## phobos (3. Mai 2020)

Hier war absolut tote Hose, auch im Wasser nix los.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Mai 2020)

Et geht schon wieder los. Noch umhosen und ab geit dat.


----------



## jkc (3. Mai 2020)

Morgäään

Echt, keine Idee warum die Deppen immer raus rennen wenn dat gepiepe losgeht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen!  Ist gestern eigentlich ganz gut gelaufen! 
2 Zielfische haben gebissen, leider nur ein kleiner Aal mit 56 cm. 

Ab 22.00 nach dem Schlängler war auch bei mit töte Hose. 
Nun weiß ich aber, wo und wann ein Räuber zuschlägt und das ich in früher oder später kriege! 
Der Barsch hat auch erstmal am Köfi *herumgespielt", bevor er ihn dann richtig genommen hat! 
Hexe Abend gehe ich wieder an diese Stelle.....


----------



## BerndH (3. Mai 2020)

Hatte dein Köderfisch Bissspuren?

So wie du es beschreibst hört sich das fas an, wie wenn ein Biber in deine Schnur geschwommen ist. 

Die Ufer auf deinem Bild sehen zumindest so aus als wären da welche vorhanden. 

Ich hab mir beim ersten Biber Kontakt auch fast in die Hose gemacht. Dachte auch da schwimmt der Fisch meines Lebens. 
Hab am nächsten Tag das Material aufgerüstet. 
Da kam das Vieh aber schon in der Dämmerung und ich hab gesehen was ich am Tag vorher für den Riesen Fisch hielt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Mai 2020)

Ja, Bernd, diese Möglichkeit besteht! An diesem Flußabschnitt gibt es viele Biber, und es kann durchaus sein, das mir so ein Vieh in die Schnur geschwommen ist.... 
Der Köfi (etwa fingerlang) wies zu meiner Überraschung aber keine Bißspuren auf! 
Ich denke gerade daran, was wohl geschehen wäre, wenn sich ein Biber mit den Füßen in meiner Schur verfangen hätte und ich ihn dann drillen müßte.... Immer im glauben, das es sich um einen Fisch handelt! 
Hoffentlich passiert soetwas niemanden,  kann aber trotzdem vorkommen.


----------



## Zmann (3. Mai 2020)

Da meine Frau Morgen wieder mit Arbeiten anfängt,durfte ich mich heute nochmal ans Wasser verdrücken und diese Entscheidung war sehr gut.
Wieder ein schöner Aal,nicht ganz so dick wie die anderen aber 70cm sollte er wieder haben....


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Mai 2020)

Petri, Zman! Schön dick, die Schlange...


----------



## boot (4. Mai 2020)

Petri schöner Schleicher.


----------



## Zmann (4. Mai 2020)

Hier noch der Nachtrag,Spitzkopf 67cm....


----------



## BerndH (4. Mai 2020)

@Chief Brolly 
Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Wenn der Biber in der Schnur hängt dauert das nicht lange. 

Er dreht sich und beißt die einfach durch. 
Ich hab mit den Viechern schon einiges mitgemacht. 

Einer ist mir mal in der Dämmerung in die Schnur geschwommen. Der Schwimmer hat kurz geruckt ist aber liegen geblieben. 

Als ich nen Biss hatte und anschlug habe ich erst registriert das mistvieh im vorbei schwimmen die Schnur gekappt hat. 

Gut das sommer war, Hose runter und hinter der Montage her. Gut das nur ein weissfisch gebissen hatte. Keine Ahnung wie ich nen karpfen oder Aal an der abgebissenen Montage rausholen sollte.


----------



## Seele (4. Mai 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Wenn der Biber in der Schnur hängt dauert das nicht lange.
> 
> Er dreht sich und beißt die einfach durch.



Da hatte ich mal einen wunderbaren "Wallerbiss". Stehe direkt vor der Rute, die geht nach vorne, Reißleine kommt, ich hau an wie ein Verrückter. Kurz wirklich guten Kontakt gehabt, und dann ist der Widerstand weg. Eigentlich hatte ich auf fast 160m ausgelegt aber das Schnurende kam bereits nach etwa 80m entgegen. Sauber platt gedrückt und in der Dunkelheit seh ich dann auch schon den Verursacher ans Ufer gehen.....
Die gute Xzoga Multicolor, fast neu.... dieses Mistvieh.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte meine Montage auf Grund liegen, nur vielleicht 3-4m Entfernung von der Rute. 
Obwohl der "Biß" im hellen erfolgte, sah ich keinen Biber schwimmen oder hab ihn übersehen. 
Ich habe erst einmal einen Biber an Land gesehen, möönsch, was für ein Vieh!  Ein großer, ausgewachsener wiegt bestimmt um die 25 kg... 
Das ist zwar im Wasser sehr viel weniger, aber Gottseidank verfängt er sich nicht in der Schnur, wie von mir befürchtet... 

Ärgerlich ist es schon, wenn durch Biberkontakt Montagen und Material verloren gehen bzw. durchtrennt werden... 
Ich finde gut, das sich hier auch andere, durch Biberkontakt betroffene Kollegen gemeldet haben und ich nicht der einzigste mit dieser gemachten Erfahrung bin....


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. Mai 2020)

In Kiel ist noch nicht sooo weit mit dem Hornhecht. 





Es wird besser.


----------



## jkc (4. Mai 2020)

Petri Leute, heute beginnt ein Trip bis Sonntag, nachts Karpfenangeln, tagsüber Raubfisch - hat heute schon gut begonnen.
Nach vielleicht einer Stunde nen 45+ Barsch und am Abend dann ein 90er Hecht. Damit hat der Trip sich schon bezahlt gemacht.  











Beide Fische auf zwei gefundene Wobbler.

Grüße JK


----------



## steffen78 (4. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein großer, ausgewachsener wiegt bestimmt um die 25 kg...
> Das ist zwar im Wasser sehr viel weniger,


Hey der wiegt aber im wasser trotzdem noch 25 kg  sorry Kollege, der musste sein


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2020)

Jou, niemand mehr unterwegs?
Hier ballert tagsüber die Sonne, für meinen Geschmack viel zu heftig - den Raubfischen denke ich auch. Gestern gab's jedenfalls nichts außer den ein oder andere Großbarschnachläufer auf Hechtköder von 25 bis 30cm. Karpfen hielten sich insgesamt auch sehr zurück, man sieht nichts springen und gefangen wird wenig.
Heute morgen dann aber aus dem Nichts ein Biss und eine richtige Kanone fand den Weg in den Kescher.


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Mai 2020)

richtig geil, petri!

Bist du noch in NRW?


----------



## Vanner (7. Mai 2020)

Super, Petri.


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> richtig geil, petri!
> 
> Bist du noch in NRW?



Jou, 
Petri Dank


----------



## Deep Down (7. Mai 2020)

Diese Frühjahrsrüssler sind schon fette Teile!Man, man, man! Petri!


----------



## kridkram (7. Mai 2020)

Jkc
Schönes Teil!  War vorgestern Abend los, nix. Bei uns gibt es auch solche Karpfen, seit aber so paar Hoschis auf ihrem YouTube Kanal vor ca 3 Jahren ein Video hoch geladen haben, ist hier vor allem an den WE und Feiertagen Völkerwanderung, die kommen teils 100km gefahren. Sie nannten leider auch das Gewässer beim Namen,  sodass es ja jeder sofort weiß. 
Als Arbeitender bist du dann der Depp, da kannst WE vergessen. 
Kotzt mich an dieser Angeltourismus, vielleicht kommt ja die Regelung, nur eine Nacht am Wasser, dann Camp abbauen, da würde es dann ruhiger werden. Was da manche mitbringen und teilweise nicht wieder mitnehmen! 
Bin da eher von der alten Schule und liebe es puristischer,  wenn ich drann denke wie ich vor 35 Jahren los bin zum Nachtangeln!


----------



## Blueser (7. Mai 2020)

Bei uns jetzt auch mitten in der Woche mehrere Wagenburgen mit Zelten, Lagerfeuer und so. Obwohl verboten und dann noch die Corona Vorschriften missachtet. Ich glaube, ich ziehe nach Meckpom ...


----------



## fishhawk (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Frühjahrsrüssler sind schon fette Teile!Man, man, man! Petri!



Wie die dann wohl erst im Herbst aussehen?   



Blueser schrieb:


> mitten in der Woche mehrere Wagenburgen mit Zelten, Lagerfeuer und so



Ich kenne auch ein Gewässer, wo auf dem Platz direkt am Schutzgebiet manchmal mehrere Wochen, z.T. sogar Monate, das gleiche Brolly steht. Allerdings im Schichtdienst von  mehreren Anglern abwechselnd befischt.

Finde ich zwar auch grenzwertig, aber solange das legal ist, haben die Jungs natürlich das Recht dazu.



Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns jetzt auch mitten in der Woche mehrere Wagenburgen mit Zelten, Lagerfeuer und so. Obwohl verboten und dann noch die Corona Vorschriften missachtet.



Da fragt man sich schon, wozu diese Vorschriften eigentlich gut sind, wenn es den Leuten selber überlassen wird, ob sie sich dran halten wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2020)

Moin,
schöne Grüße aus Schleswig Holstein. Zwei Stunden Angeln 20 Hornis, 9 Stück durften mit. Es sind so viele da das man selektieren kann. Alle Ü70


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2020)

Geil, Petri


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Mai 2020)

Macht doch mal ein Bild, damit man sich das mal vorstellen kann! 
Ein Kollege aus Braunschweig hat mal ein Foto gepostet, wo einer oder welche einen Gasgrill, ein mindestens 3-Mann Brolly und einen Anhänger bei den Angelruten stehen hatten. 
Weil das eine öffentliche und städtische Grünanlage war, kam dann auch die Polizei und hat fotografiert und wohl auch einen Platzverweis ausgesprochen. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich handelte es sich da um "Gast" angler und nicht um Vereinsmitglieder. 
Wenn ihr die Probleme, die ihr mit diesen "Wildcampanglern" habt, mit eurem Vorstand, der unteren Naturschutzbehörde, den Grundstückseigentümer und der Polizei besprecht, kann eine Lösung evtl. durch Zufahrtsbeschränkungen (Schranke, Felsbrocken) gefunden werden. 

Auf diese Weise kann, darf und soll es nicht weitergehen! Sonst kommt es noch zu einem Waldbrand oder zu weiteren, illegalen, vielleicht auch größeren Müllabladungen! 

Unauffällig Kfz-Kennzeichen notieren und alles dokumentieren, Umweltverschmutzung und das unterhalten von Feuerstellen bei der momentanen Trockenheit sind im Wiederholungsfall, glaub ich, sogar Straftaten?!


----------



## Justsu (7. Mai 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Frühjahrsrüssler sind schon fette Teile!Man, man, man! Petri!





fishhawk schrieb:


> Wie die dann wohl erst im Herbst aussehen?



Abgelaicht!  

Wirklich tolle Fänge hier, mein dickstes Petri an die erfolgreichen!

Ich glaub, ich muss heute Abend noch mal kurz an den Kuhwiesenteich 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## fishhawk (7. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> mit eurem Vorstand, der unteren Naturschutzbehörde, den Grundstückseigentümer und der Polizei besprecht,



Wenn es sich um Vereins- oder Verbandsgewässer handelt, würde ich da die Behörden erstmal außen vor lassen.  

Da sollten m.E. erst andere Möglichkeiten getestet werden.

Sonst könnten evtl plötzlich alle Angler drunter leiden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Mai 2020)

Endlich wieder am Wasser! Die Wiesen sind gemäht und die Schuhe bleiben ab heute Nacht erstmal trocken.... Noch ist es schön warm, aber wenn die Sonne untergegangen ist, wirds schon etwas frischer. 

Hinter mir qaken Irgendwo Frösche und eben hat ein kleiner Döbel gebissen. 

An alle am Wasser viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Mai 2020)

Ebengrade wieder ein Döbel auf Köfi!  Aber Aale Fehlanzeige.... 
Der Vollmond ist vor 30min aufgegangen und zusammen mit der Straßenbeleuchtung 60m hinter mir fällt wahrscheinlich zuviel Licht ins Wasser... 
Bis um 1.00 bleibe ich noch. Vielleicht finden bis dahin noch 2 Breitköpfe meine Köfis....


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Mai 2020)

Da streiten sich die Geister.... An dem Bach wo du grad ansitzt würde ich bei Vollmond nicht auf Aal angeln... In der Elbe oder auch am NOK kannste am helligen Tag Aal(e) fangen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade daran, was wohl geschehen wäre, wenn sich ein Biber mit den Füßen in meiner Schur verfangen hätte und ich ihn dann drillen müßte.... Immer im glauben, das es sich um einen Fisch handelt!
> Hoffentlich passiert soetwas niemanden,  kann aber trotzdem vorkommen.



Hatte ich letztes Jahr an einem kleinen See beim Aalangeln...fiese Nummer, die ich keinem gönne.
Irgendwo im Board hier schlummert auch noch nen Bild von der Pose an dem Abend..der mochte wohl Balsa an dem Abend.

Das blöde ist, den muss irgendwer an dem See mal ausgesetzt haben. Bis vor 3 Jahren gab es dort noch keinen Biber und er ist dort auch alleine.
Leider auch nicht das einzigste Gewässer, wo neuerdings Biber auftauchen. Und alle diese Gewässer sind meilenweit von den üblichen Biberhabitaten wie zb. der Elbe entfernt.
Der Kollege hat sich mittlerweile an die Angler dran gewöhnt und schwimmt in der Dämmerung ganz gezielt die Knickiposen an. Wenn man nicht aufpasst, hat man nachts ne Menge Spaß mit dem Bruder wenns doof läuft.


----------



## daci7 (8. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hatte ich letztes Jahr an einem kleinen See beim Aalangeln...fiese Nummer, die ich keinem gönne.
> Irgendwo im Board hier schlummert auch noch nen Bild von der Pose an dem Abend..der mochte wohl Balsa an dem Abend.
> 
> Das blöde ist, den muss irgendwer an dem See mal ausgesetzt haben. Bis vor 3 Jahren gab es dort noch keinen Biber und er ist dort auch alleine.
> ...


Moin moin,

Bieber braucht niemand aussetzen. Die Jungbieber gehen im zweiten Jahr auf Wanderschaft um sich ein neues Revier zu suchen. Da sind schon Wanderungen von 200km gemessen worden. Und mit Wandern meine ich auch richtig lange Strecken über Land - die halten sich nicht nur ans Wasser.

Groetjes


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

Das stimmt! Besonders an Flüssen, wie unserer Zenn. Vor 2 Jahren gab's bei uns keine Biber und man konnte ungestört überall an diesem Fluß nachts angeln. 
Diese Zeiten sind nun vorbei! 
Ich glaube, das die Jung- oder Altbiber mit den Hochwassern  schwimmend ein- oder auswandern... 
Gestern Nacht hat mich so ein Vieh dauernd genervt, weil er ein paarmal gegen meine Schnüre geschwommen ist.... 

Ich hoffe, ich finde mal eine Angelstelle ohne Biberpräsenz!


----------



## DenizJP (8. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen am Main gewesen. Das übliche Spiel....abgebissene GuFis durch die Grundeln, Hänger etc.

Dann zieht ein Schiff vorbei und ich werfe nochmal ca 20m in die Wellen rein und faulenze....bei Wellengang sollen die Fische ja teilweise aktiv werden aufgrund des rumwirbelnden Sediments.


Und dann zack der nächste Hänger an der Steinpackung ca. 2m vom Ufer.....bis ich merkte wie die Schnur abzieht und das obwohl ich die Bremse recht stark eingestellt hatte...und dann gings los...der Drill.

am Ende hatte ich diesen Burschen an Land.


ganze 1,20m - ich habe auch gemerkt, dass meine Ausrüstung bzw. der Kescher stark überfordert waren... habe ich bisher nur mit Grundeln und Hängern gerechnet.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Mai 2020)

Na dann mal Petri, was für ein schöner Wels. Was macht Mann mit so einem großen Fisch. Würde mich mal interessieren , da ich mich diesbezüglich überhaupt nicht auskenne


----------



## Blueser (8. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri.
Ich würde ihn filetieren und die Filets als Portionsgrößen einzeln einfrieren. Leider gibt es bei uns keine Welse ...


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute morgen am Main gewesen. Das übliche Spiel....abgebissene GuFis durch die Grundeln, Hänger etc.
> 
> Dann zieht ein Schiff vorbei und ich werfe nochmal ca 20m in die Wellen rein und faulenze....bei Wellengang sollen die Fische ja teilweise aktiv werden aufgrund des rumwirbelnden Sediments.
> 
> ...


Na dann mal ein dickes Petri, was für ein schöner Wels.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Mai 2020)

Danke!

@Meerforelle 1959  laut den örtlichen Fischern ist Wels richtig zubereitet äußerst lecker.


----------



## Blueser (8. Mai 2020)

Hatte ich in Meckpom im Urlaub gegessen. Wirklich lecker ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

Ein fettes Petri auch von mir zu diesem schönen Wels in Top-Küchengröße! 
Erstmal gründlich entschleimen, den Burschen, wie beim Aal. Dann ausnehmen, evtl. Fett wegschneiden. 
Dann filetieren und Haut runterschneiden. Filets in Portionsgröße schneiden, vakuumieren und einfrieren. 
So mache ich das... 

Welsfilet ist echt lecker, nur salzen, pfeffern und einmehlen.Als Beilage empfehle ich Kartoffelsalat oder Bratkartoffeln oder Pommes..


----------



## DenizJP (8. Mai 2020)

Cool danke!

Ich hatte nun gelesen die Haut könnte man beim Zubereiten drauflassen. Aber auch das Gegenteil dann gelesen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Mai 2020)

Also wie beim Hecht, ich finde die schmecken ohne Haut auch viel besser


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri zum Waller, da kommt ja mal Spaß auf, mit so einem Teil an der Rute.


----------



## hanzz (8. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Fett wegschneiden


Sehr wichtig. Schmeckt sonst wie Strassenlaterne untenrum. 

@DenizJP 
Petri zum tollen Wels


----------



## Doanafischer (8. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Cool danke!
> 
> Ich hatte nun gelesen die Haut könnte man beim Zubereiten drauflassen. Aber auch das Gegenteil dann gelesen.



Beim Waller muss die Haut definitiv weg, denn darunter liegt das Fett welches unbedingt entfernt werden sollte!


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo Männers, 

habe grad aufgebaut und sitze entspannt und optimistisch an einer neuen Stelle. Zudem interessant, denn hier liegen einige Rohre im Wasser! 
Ob in denen wohl einige Aale wohnen? 
Wer ist von euch noch am Wasser? 

Jedenfalls ein fettes Petri Heil an alle draußen und zuhause!


----------



## JottU (8. Mai 2020)

Bin auch wieder am Start. Hoffe ja auf den ersten Aal des Jahres. Ich weiß nicht warum die sich bei uns noch so zickig haben. Nen Wels würde ich aber auch nehmen, da reichen mir auch 60 cm.


----------



## Fattony (8. Mai 2020)

Die erste Donaunacht auf Waller. Wünscht uns Glück.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2020)

Es gibt hier offensichtlich mehr Aalangler als ich bisher dachte.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Die erste Donaunacht auf Waller. Wünscht uns Glück.




Mit dem Lockstoff muss es klappen.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Mai 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Die erste Donaunacht auf Waller. Wünscht uns Glück.


Geiler Lockstoff ,viel Spaß und Glück.


----------



## Seele (8. Mai 2020)

Petri Heil an alle am Wasser.


----------



## Fattony (8. Mai 2020)

Noch kein Biss. Der Gurktaler wirkt.


----------



## Seele (8. Mai 2020)

Bisschen spielen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Mai 2020)

Blaue Stunde an der Ostsee, schön war es


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Mai 2020)

Hatte grad nen Biß von nem guuuten Aal auf 7cm-Gründling, Rute ging voll krumm, der Aal kam an die Oberfläche und ist dann ausgestiegen! 

Hoffentlich kommt der nochmal wieder! :-(


----------



## JottU (9. Mai 2020)

Zwar nicht Zielfisch, aber wenigstens nicht Schneider.


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2020)

Ach, ein Fuchsfisch ... Petri


----------



## Fattony (9. Mai 2020)

Staaaabiiiiil!!! Gurktaler regelt


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Mai 2020)

Perfekt.





Zu gierig.




Mach Spaß.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ob in denen wohl einige Aale wohnen?


Auf jeden Fall wohnen da Aale drin. So haben wir sie früher gefangen. Meterlange Rohre versenkt, mehrere Wochen liegen lassen, dann rein ins Wasser, unter Wasser die Röhren beidseitig zuhalten und raus damit.
An Land in die senkrechte und die Aale kamen rausgeflutscht. Haben wir als Kinder richtig Spass dran gehabt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Mai 2020)

Zurück am Fluß. Heute an einer neuen, interessanten Stelle mit Schwemmholzteppich und einer Erlengruppe (Wurzelwerk) an einer Biegung. 
Wird heute wohl eine dunkle und relativ warme Nacht werden, vielleicht mit einigen Regenschauern, möglicherweise auch mit Gewittern. 

Wünsche allen anderen am Wasser viel Glück und Petri Heil!  
Für die daheimgebliebenen: 20.15 auf DMAX: "DARK WATERS", von und mit Jeremy Wade....


----------



## Stulle (9. Mai 2020)




----------



## Ostseesilber (9. Mai 2020)

...jetzt kommt steel buddies...


----------



## kridkram (9. Mai 2020)

So, hab jetzt die Ruten drinnen, eine mit Köfi und eine mit Tauwurm. Bei uns ist es schön mild und bedeckt, eigentlich wie ich es mag auf Aal.
Also abwarten und Bier trinken.


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2020)

Prost und Petri Heil!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Mai 2020)

War schön am Wasser heute. § Stunden Angeln zu zweit , 10 durften mit


----------



## Stulle (9. Mai 2020)

Bei uns lief es wie auf dem 2. Bild zu sehen.
Dahme war voller als ein Jahrmarkt und Staberhuk haben wir dann zumindest mal ausprobiert.


----------



## kridkram (9. Mai 2020)

So, der erste Aal hat gebissen. Leider zu klein aber es macht Hoffnung auf mehr!


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> So, der erste Aal hat gebissen. Leider zu klein aber es macht Hoffnung auf mehr!


die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Mai 2020)

Köder baden ist angesagt.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ... drück dir die Daumen


Aber, sie stirbt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Mai 2020)

Obwohl gestern/heute eine dunkle und relativ warme Nacht war, habe ich keinen Aal gefangen, noch nicht einmal einen Biß gehabt! 
Wieder war an meiner Stelle ein Biber sehr aktiv, ich habe festgestellt, das da, wo ein solches Nagetier Nachts im Wasser unterwegs ist, ich nicht einen Fisch fing! 

Was sind eure Erfahrungen dazu? 
Mein einzigsten Fang kam schon ca. 5min nach dem Aufbauen:
Eine 34er, "behinderte" Bachforelle, bei der die Brustflossen fehlten und nur rudimentär im Ansatz vorhanden waren... 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Ich habe dann um 23.30 eingepackt und bin heimgefahren. Beim ausladen merkte ich, das ich meinen Rucksack am Angelplatz vergessen habe... 

Also wieder zurück, Rucksack war noch dort, und ab nach Hause!


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 345431
> Anhang anzeigen 345432


Schicke Fotos,Stulle


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Obwohl gestern/heute eine dunkle und relativ warme Nacht war, habe ich keinen Aal gefangen, noch nicht einmal einen Biß gehabt!
> Wieder war an meiner Stelle ein Biber sehr aktiv, ich habe festgestellt, das da, wo ein solches Nagetier Nachts im Wasser unterwegs ist, ich nicht einen Fisch fing!
> 
> Was sind eure Erfahrungen dazu?
> ...


Petri,hast ja noch glück gehabt das der Rucksack noch da war.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Mai 2020)

Der hätte auch noch heute dagelegen, aber man muß das Eisen schmieden, solange es noch heiß ist! 

Denn auf einen nassen Rucksack (heute hat es länger geregnet) nebst Inhalt habe ich absolut keinen Bock! Oder darauf, das ne Armee Ameisen reinkrabbelt....


----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen wieder am Main gewesen. Kein Tock, dafür aber ca. 20cm (!) vorm Ufer der Einschlag von diesem 61cm Kollegen!

Dachte zuerst an Rapfen so wie der da draufsprang! Mein allererster Zander ^^


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Mai 2020)

Petri zum schönen Zetti! 
Ist mir früher mal mit einem Hecht in derselben Größe! so gegangen, der mir auf Spinner direkt vor meinen Füßen gebissen hat.... 
Darum den Kunstköder nie zu früh aus dem Wasser heben!


----------



## fishhawk (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



DenizJP schrieb:


> dafür aber ca. 20cm (!) vorm Ufer der Einschlag



Petri

Solange das nicht 20cm vorm Spitzenring war, geht das ja noch.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2020)

@fishhawk 

da wäre ich vermutlich erstmal weggesprungen


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Zander, ja wer kennt das nicht, Einschlag beim Rausheben. 

Ich bin mal wieder los. Mal sehen ob noch was geht. WT nicht mal mehr 12 Grad. 
Erst mal senken.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Mai 2020)

Viel Erfolg @zokker


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Danke. 
Regnet. 
Hat auch die ganze Zeit beim senken geregnet. Was fürn Scheixx.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Zmann (13. Mai 2020)

Petri Heil und fette Beute...werde dann auch nochmal starten!


----------



## Seele (13. Mai 2020)

@zokker Mich würd mich mal interessieren wie es bei dir beim aalen mit dem Wetter aussieht? Welches Wetter bevorzugst du? Wann beißt's gar nicht?


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Danke Lars, dir auch Petri Heil. 



Seele schrieb:


> @zokker Mich würd mich mal interessieren wie es bei dir beim aalen mit dem Wetter aussieht? Welches Wetter bevorzugst du? Wann beißt's gar nicht?


Ich angel seit 40 Jahren auf Aal und betreff Wetter hab ich gelernt, es gibt kein Aalwetter. 
Es gibt gute und schlechte Aaljahre. Mache Jahre beißen die Aale 6-8 Wochen lang nicht, da haben die Fischer auch nix in den Netzen, egal was für Wetter. 




Ich hoffe mal die reichen. 

Es soll noch bis um 00 Uhr regnen ... man man ...


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Und ich dachte schon.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2020)

netter kleiner Moppel 

Täuscht das auf dem Bild oder sind deine Vorfächer doch recht lang? Schaut nach nem guten Meter aus..lässt du aufliegen, sprich schleifen lassen oder kurz über Grund?

Drück dir noch die Daumen...bei uns geht noch gar nix mit Aalen....wird womöglich nen mieses Jahr werden hier.


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Ja muß wohl täuschen, ich hab immer so 70-80 cm Vorfaecher. 
Jetzt tagsueber angel ich kurz ueber Grund. Nachts auf meist auf Grund.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ach das ich die heute noch sehe haette ich nicht gedacht. 




Von da kommt aber das Wetter.


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Mai 2020)

Hi Zokker,
drück Dir die Daumen, Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich ja bekanntlich aus und bringt wenigstens einen 70+. Ich mach seit Sonntag Pause, obwohl es bei mir zu Hause gut läuft.
Der Monat April brachte mir so viele Aale, sodass ich schon über die Hälfte meines Vorjahresfang im Sack habe.Aaaaber die Groesse ist nicht so berauschend 1/3 mitgenommen 2/3 gingen zurück. Selbst auf einen 10er Barsch gabs einen Aal von knapp 50cm.Naja und die Wassertemperatur ist auch so um die 2-3 Grad gefallen.
Aber nichts desto Trotz, eine Überrachung ist jederzeit drin und Du als alter Aaljäger wirst schon wissen wo der Aal im Schlamm steckt.Freu mich auf Deine Fangbilder.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Barsch, Mathias! Hau was raus! Bis jetzt hast du eigentlich in jeder Angelnacht einen schönen Schlängler erwischt.... 
Was für Köfis liegen draußen? 

Denn noch viel Geduld, Glück und Petri Heil!


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Danke euch. 
Als Köfis kommen Ukis ind Gründlinge ran. Hab mich gerade ans Ufer gelegt. Angeln werden nun in aller Ruhe ferig gemacht.


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2020)

Voll zu tun, es ist Strömung ohne Ende. 
Eine Strippe gab es eben auch schon. Vielleicht s 45cm, auf 10 cm Uki.


----------



## ralle (13. Mai 2020)

Weitermachen  !!


----------



## Zmann (14. Mai 2020)

Ich hab schluß gemacht,das zweite mal in Folge 
abgeschneidert...die Eisheiligen scheinen den Aalen bei uns auf den Magen zu schlagen.
Matthias,dir drück ich noch die Daumen das eine schöne Schlange raus kommt


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2020)

Jou, ist schon verdammt kalt für Mitte Mai, wenn man mal die letzten 3 bis 5 Jahre als Vergleich nimmt. Aale waren zumindest gestern aber bei uns im Flachwasser unterwegs, bei meiner nächtlichen Vorfüttertour sind mit 5 Fische in maximal 50cm Wassertiefe begegnet.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2020)

Danke fürs Daumen drücken.
Hier schwimmen Plieten umher. Alle 5 min geht ein Pieper los. Regnen tut es auch, jetzt bis um 3 Uhr (Regenrade stimmt auch nicht).
2 Bisse hat ich, beide wieder los gelassen. Na wollen mal sehen, pennen ist ja kaum drin.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2020)

Eine Strippe und einen Biss hatte ich noch.
Geplattert hat es ganz ordentlich. 

Man war das heute Morgen kalt, schoenen Kneifer hatte ich beim zusammenpacken. Hab mich wieder ins tiefe gelegt. 

Einen Barsch gab es heute Morgen schon. 
Nun ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung, Sonne scheint. 














Eigentlich sollte der eine Barsch ja für die Adler sein aber jetzt sind es ja zwei und die kommen mit.


----------



## fosiel (14. Mai 2020)

Petri zokker!
Herrliche Bilder! ... da wäre ich jetzt auch lieber anstatt gleich in die Dienstkutsche zu steigen um auf Arbeit zu fahren


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2020)

Petri Dank.
Heimfahrt bei Sonnenschein aber ein Regenschauer, mit Hagel, musste noch sein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Mai 2020)

Schöne Bilder, Mathias! Wie groß waren denn die Barsche? 
Tippe so auf 25 bis 30cm...
Ich habe euch doch vor kurzem mein Vorfachmaterial Kevlarschnur, vorgestellt.... Ein weiterer Vorteil ist: Es macht überhaupt nichts aus, wenn da mal ein Knoten drin ist! 
Bei Mono-Vorfächern sieht die Sache da schon anders aus: Unter starkem Zug bricht die Schnur im Knoten. Das ist besonders ärgerlich, wenn man damit einen guten Fisch verliert!


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. Mai 2020)

Schöne Barsche zokker !


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. Mai 2020)

@DenizJP ....perfekter Zander für den Gaumen !


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2020)

Ja, der Zokker wohnt schon in einer schönen Ecke, da könnte man glatt neidisch werden!
Ist hier am Wasser auch schön, aber leider ist das mit der Einsamkeit schon Jahrzehnte vorbei. Wenn ich da an die Zeit denke mit 9-10-11 Jahren, zumindest in der Woche war ich fast immer alleine an der Talsperre,  ich vermisse das.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, Mathias! Wie groß waren denn die Barsche?
> Tippe so auf 25 bis 30cm...


Danke euch allen fürs Petri.

Ja um die 30 cm. Der Eimer hat unten 30 cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2020)

Danke Zokker für die "Mitnahme" auf Deinen Trip. 
Zwei schöne Barsche, und in der Größe dann auch ein nettes Mahl, wenn die Adler es Dir gelassen haben.
Bei mir haben die Eisheiligen die Schleicher nicht beeinflusst. Die waren sogar recht willig.
Aber das habe ich wie immer im Aale 2020 Trööt gepackt.

Allen am Wasser heute oder in den nächsten tagen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bootsy48 (14. Mai 2020)

Warten auf den Aal.... Sehr flacher Uferbereich... Gegen ne schöne Abendschleie h@tte ich auch nichts


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

So, bin mal wieder los. Windig wie sau und kalt ist jetzt. Wenigstens ist trocken von oben ... noch ... 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Senken ist angesagt.


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

Angeln scharf. Hab mich gleich ans Ufer gelegt. Auf dem See ist zu windig. Mit 2 Angeln komme ich so bis 2m Wassertiefe geworfen.
Geregnet hat's auch schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Mai 2020)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Auch ich melde mich live und in Farbe zurück! 

Habe grad aufgebaut und bin diesmal mit dem Fahrrad +Anhänger zum Angeln gefahren. Kein Regen in Sicht, Schnüre und ich sind gespannt....


----------



## inextremo6 (15. Mai 2020)

Hi Zokker,aller guten Dinge sind 3, wenn ich richtig Deine Bootstrips gerechnet habe.Heute muss es knallen, drück Dir die Daumen, hat voriges Jahr schon mal geholfen.Ich mach immer noch Pause, Sonntag starte ich den nächsten Versuch.Wir haben ziemlich eisigen Nordostwind,da warte ich noch, habe ja immer noch viiiel Zeit zum Angeln.......


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

Ha ha, hier ist auch starker Wind, eisiger Wind. Es schuettet, man kann kaum ueber den See gucken. 5 Grad. 
Was denkt sich der Wetterbericht???
	

		
			
		

		
	









Petri Heil Michael, hol was raus.


----------



## Jason (15. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ha ha, hier ist auch starker Wind, eisiger Wind. Es schuettet, man kann kaum ueber den See gucken. 5 Grad.
> Was denkt sich der Wetterbericht???
> 
> 
> ...


Oha, wohl ein wenig ungemütlich. Stell deine Heizung an.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt auch ziemlich eingemummelt, sobald die Sonne weg ist, fallen hier die Temperaturen schnell auf einstellig...Für heute Nacht werden 4 bis 0 Grad erwartet, hoffentlich beißen vorher noch ein paar gute Aale, vielleicht auch Forellen, Barsche nehme ich selbstverständlich auch!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Mai 2020)

Euch viel Glück Mathias und Michael. Wer der Kälte und sonstigen Unwegsamheiten trotzt, verdient sich schöne Schlangen


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Oha, wohl ein wenig ungemütlich. Stell deine Heizung an.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Weichei ... 



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Euch viel Glück Mathias und Michael. Wer der Kälte und sonstigen Unwegsamheiten trotzt, verdient sich schöne Schlangen


Volle Zustimmung, man sieht der Mann hat Ahnung


----------



## Jason (15. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Weichei ...


Für mich muss es immer warm sein. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## BerndH (15. Mai 2020)

Auch hier ist es ziemlich frisch. 
Aber versucht wird es trotzdem. 

Nachdem es in den tieferen Bereichen überhaupt nicht läuft auf Aal, versuche ich es heute mal im Forellen Gewässer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Hab grad den ersten Biß auf Gründling gehabt, trotz offenen Bügel und freier Schnur wieder losgelassen... 
Gründlinge rocken Immer! 

Mathias, wie schauts bei dir aus?


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Mathias, wie schauts bei dir aus?



dunkel



hab jetzt auch alle Angeln mi Gründling drin. So zwischen 0,5 und 1,5m. Angeln liegen gerade 5 min drin. Im tiefen, weiter draußen war nix, kein Biss.

Bernd auch dir Petri Heil, druecke die Daumen. 
Irgend so'n Eimerbild werden wir ja wohl hinkriegen.


----------



## BerndH (15. Mai 2020)

Ja Zokker, den Eimer kann ich dir fotografieren. Aber da ist noch nix drin


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Mai 2020)

Dann mach schon mal wenigstens Wasser rein für gleich, immer positiv bleiben... einer geht doch fast immer...
So Jungs, es muss was gehen... Drücke euch allen die Daumen... 
habe gerade geräuchert und das Fass Bier ist nun auch alle und der Bauch voll...


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2020)

Ausser Wasser ist bei mir auch noch nix drin. Noch keinen Biss bisher.
Ich hau mich jetzt aufs Ohr.


----------



## BerndH (15. Mai 2020)

Na, dann gute Nacht. 
Ne halbe Stunde gebe ich ihnen noch, dann ist hier auch Feierabend. 
Ist lausig kalt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Auch bei mir seit 1h Totentanz.... Wenn der Mond aufgeht, packe ich ein... Wünsche euch anderen noch viel Petri und Leben in den Eimern!


----------



## BerndH (15. Mai 2020)

Der wollte mich dann doch nicht Schneider nach Hause schicken


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Mai 2020)

Petri, Bernd!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Mai 2020)

Siehste Bernd. Hat sich ja doch gelohnt


----------



## BerndH (15. Mai 2020)

Petri Dank, jetzt wird natürlich gleich um ne halbe Stunde verlängert


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Mai 2020)

Petri Bernd...
Noch ein und dann wieder ne halbe Stunde verlängern... Am Rhein laufen die gut heute, gerade bei telefonieren mit Kumpel zwei live Aale am Telefon mitgekriegt, hat sechs bis jetzt...
Euch Jungs noch gutes gelingen...


----------



## ExoriLukas (15. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Aal!
Hier ist tote Hose am Kanal, bis auf meine kleinen grundeligen Freunde geht hier gar nichts.
Abflug !


----------



## JottU (15. Mai 2020)

Mein erster Wels. 60 cm. Werde ich wohl räuchern. Oder lohnt es sich noch nicht die Größe? Hab da keine Ahnung von Wels.


----------



## BerndH (15. Mai 2020)

Tja, diese fangzahlen hatten wir hier auch mal. Dann gab es um 2010 ein rätselhaftes Aalsterben. 
Davon hat sich der Bestand nicht mehr erholt. 

Bei uns ist es mittlerweile schon gut 2-3 Aal pro Abend zu fangen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Mai 2020)

Habe viel Gutes von Rhein gehört, was die Stückzahlen angeht .., Habe aber kein Bock 90km je Richtung zu fahren... Hätte da auch viele heiße Spots, erst wenn Zander auf ist bin ich bereit zu fahren... ist mein Lieblingsfisch und die Einschläge einfach geil wenn die drauf hauen.... Da geht immer was...


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2020)

Petri Bernd und jottU. 

Bei mir es wohl eine Nullnummer werden, bisher null Bisse.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2020)

Ein Biss um halb Fünf. Hat 20m Schnur genommen und wieder los gelassen.
Hab mich ins tiefe gelegt und werde ganz ordentlich durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2020)

Petri allen 
Die Eisheiligen ziehen so langsam davon, jetzt werden die Nächte bald wärmer. 

@JottU 
Gute Küchengröße 
Lass ihn dir schmecken


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Mai 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Mein erster Wels. 60 cm. Werde ich wohl räuchern. Oder lohnt es sich noch nicht die Größe? Hab da keine Ahnung von Wels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war wohl jemand in meinen Revier unterwegs.  
Petri und lass ihn dir schmecken.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2020)

Feierabend, kam nix mehr.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist es auch eine Null-Nummer geworden, 2 Bisse auf Gründling und das wars...Habe um 1.00 bei 5 Grad eingepackt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Mai 2020)

War mal ein Stündchen zum testen unterwegs. 
Und siehe da...


----------



## fosiel (16. Mai 2020)

Petri Robert zum Esox


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Mai 2020)

Danke Marco


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Allen dickes Petri. Auch zum Wels. So einen würde ich für den Ofen auch gerne Mal haben zum ausprobieren. Ich ziehe heute Abend Mal wieder an den DEK. Mal schauen ob was ans band kommt


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

Schaut Mal, ich kann auch was anderes 




42cm


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)




----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer, schöner Barsch 

Ich bin mir sicher das wir hier heute noch Eimerbilder sehen werden. Ich drücke dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2020)

....ganz ehrlich da können noch so viele Aktionen vom DAVF auf Instagram gemacht werden oder die Leute aufgeklärt werden..

bei solchen Anblicken sind die Vorurteile schnell gefestigt..


----------



## BerndH (16. Mai 2020)

Dann mal viel Erfolg. 
Ich durchforste mal wieder unser Forellen Gewässer.


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Mai 2020)

Petri zum schönen Barsch, Torsten! Ü40? 

Habe grad aufgebaut, sitze wieder an der Stelle, wo ich neulich den Top-Aal verloren habe. 
Werde heute bzw. Morgen früh wohl länger bleiben und gegen die Kälte helfen Zeitungsteile unter der Kleidung. 

Wünsche allen am Wasser viel Petri und Eimer mit guuuten Schlangen!
	

		
			
		

		
	






SO sitzt man schon warm...


----------



## BerndH (16. Mai 2020)

Jetzt wo es heute brütend warm ist im Vergleich zu gestern, kommst du mit der Sibirien Ausrüstung


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Mai 2020)

Ich werde heute Nacht jedenfalls nicht frieren!  Darum gehts ja schließlich....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri den Fängern!!!

Jungs ich beneide euch alle, wäre heute auch gerne am Wasser!!!
Ich hoffe ihr zieht anständig was raus und drücke euch die Daumen... Noch zwei mal schlafen dann zieh ich auch wieder los, grins...
Was die Kälte angeht, ist bei mir Gesetz!!! Frieren beim angeln geht gar nicht, dann lieber zu warm angezogen als sich ein abschnattern ...
Bin schon neugierig was so heute geht...


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Mai 2020)

Hi Chief B.
Bei so einem Wetter sitz ich noch in Schlüppa!!!
Würde Dich gern mal Anfang November im offenen Boot,14 Std bei -Graden mitnehmen........da wirds einem dann schon etwas frostig.
Nicht boese gemeint,jeder hat ein anderes Kälteempfinden.
Wünsch Dir beste Fänge für heute Nacht


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Mai 2020)

@inextremo6 
Du warst doch in Stalingrad


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Mai 2020)

Einen schönen Sonntagsgruß. Mal nen bissel vom Boot aus Stippen.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2020)

Gestern das erste Mal nach ca. 20 Jahren gechillt mit der Matchrute Am Main gewesen 

Köder ausgeworfen will mich hinsetzen und schwupps war die Pose weg bevor ich das konnte xD


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2020)

Mal schauen ob noch Aale hier sind


----------



## ralle (18. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob noch Aale hier sind
> Anhang anzeigen 346177


Viel Spaß und gute Fänge !


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2020)

zieh was raus Andi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2020)

Mittlerweile wieder daheim.

2 Bisse gehabt, jeweils auf Wurm und Köfi. Wurm hat sich gleich mal unlösbar im Holz festgesetzt (rechte Pose auf obigem Bild), auf Köfi sah es erst gut aus, hat aber wieder losgelassen.
Nach betrachten des Köfis wars klar..muß nen eher kleinerer Aal gewesen sein, der versucht hatte den Gründling im hinteren Rückenbereich zu packen.
Kann ich verschmerzen, wäre eh wieder zurück gegangen.

Doll ist hier bisher noch nicht irgendwie (1 Aal bisher dieses Jahr), egal wo ich aktuell auch probiere.


----------



## Blueser (19. Mai 2020)

So, wieder mal Zeit für den Aal. Mache heute die Nacht durch.


----------



## zokker (19. Mai 2020)

Na denn Petri Heil

hoffentlich gib`s mal wieder Eimerbilder


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, wieder mal Zeit für den Aal. Mache heute die Nacht durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Viel Erfolg! 

Und zieh dir besser Schuhe an. Aale haben empfindliche Nasen.


----------



## Blueser (19. Mai 2020)

Danke allerseits, Eimer habe ich genügend mit  und die Stiefel waren mir bisher zu warm. Aber der Wind steht günstig ...


----------



## Blueser (20. Mai 2020)

Entschneidert bin ich, allerdings nur eine 40er Strippe auf Wurmschaschlick, pünktlich um Eins wie letztes Jahr.
In der Dämmerung gestern Abend gab es noch zwei kurze heftige Anfasser auf Hähnchenleber. Pose kurz schlagartig weg, dann nichts mehr. Köder war noch dran, habe dann kleinere Haken genommen, hat aber auch nichts mehr gebissen. Bis auf die Strippe auf Wurm ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Mai 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Entschneidert bin ich




Das ist die Hauptsache.
Petri Heil!


----------



## kridkram (20. Mai 2020)

So, Camp ist aufgebaut und die Hoffnung steigt!


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Habe auch grad aufgebaut und kaum lagen die Gründlinge im Wasser, ein Biß! Regenbogenforelle, 33cm.

Als ich sie grad versorgt habe, biß es an der anderen Rute auch! Wahrscheinlich auch eine Forelle, aber wohl etwas besser... 

Ist im Drill ausgestiegen. Hoffentlich läuft es mit den Schlänglern die Nacht etwas besser! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und der erste Aal des Abends schwimmt im Eimer...


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Und der erste Aal des Abends schwimmt im Eimer...



Ich kann nichts sehen ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Eimerbild kommt, wenn ich einpacke, vielleicht bekommt der einsame Schlängler noch etwas Gesellschaft...


----------



## kridkram (20. Mai 2020)

Bis jetzt noch nix ausser massives Froschkonzert!


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch nix ausser massives Froschkonzert!


Ist doch auch nicht schlecht, genieße es.
Wünsche dir aber trotzdem was ... Petri Heil


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Mai 2020)

Bei mir ist kein Froschkonzert, nur ab und zu die klagenden Rufe einer Eule aus dem nahen Wald.... 
Ab und an mal das schnattern einer Ente, aber sonst, bis auf den Autoverkehr hinter mir, ist es sehr ruhig... 

Wünsche Dir auch viel Petri Heil! !


----------



## Bootsy48 (21. Mai 2020)

Moinz vom Wasser


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Schöne Bilder! Wünsche dir viel Petri Heil und tolle Fische!


----------



## kridkram (21. Mai 2020)

So, bin gerade rein vom Wasser. Bei mir war absolut nichts, weder auf Karpfen noch nachts auf Aal. 
Zwei aus unserer Jugend haben 30m daneben gefischt, nur mit Boillie auf Karpfen. In der Nacht haben sie 5 Karpfen gefangen. Der Größte ein Schuppi (die graue Eminenz genannt wegen seiner Färbung) war 75 cm. Allerdings ist das hier ne Größe wo sich keiner von den Karpfenfreaks aufregt. Mittlerweile ist hier das Ziel ü 90.
Wollte auch mal Bilder vom Wasser aus senden, geht einfach nicht, zu schlechter Empfang. 
Werde vielleicht morgen Abend nochmal los machen.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Bin dann auch mal wieder auf dem Wasser. 
Jetzt wird gesenkt. Das erste Mal, dieses Jahr, ohne Wathose.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Senken ging razz fazz. Gründling ist beim laichen.
Ententeichwetter.
Scheint aber nix los zu sein. Fischer haben nix in den Netzen und mit einem Angler gesprochen, der letzte Nacht auf dem See war. Nullnummer sagt er.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Gründlinge rocken! Habe die großen halbiert, auf das Kopfteil ging die Forelle, auf den Rest der Aal. 
Werde heute Abend auch andere Köfis verwenden, gefrorene Stinte aus der Aquaristik vom OBI. 
Mal abwarten, wie es mit denen läuft.... 

Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Ndber (21. Mai 2020)

Habs heut auch mal wieder an den Fluss geschafft. Vatertagsangeln mit meinem Sohn. 
Sitzen keine halbe Stunde da geht schon ein 21Pfünder an den Haken. 
Für die meisten wahrscheinlich nix besonderes, für uns als Allround Wurmbader echt ein Highlight


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Na dann... fettes Petri
10 kg sind schon ganz ordentlich, größere hab ich auch noch nicht geangelt.

Ich kriege hier bald einen Sonnenstich. Alle halbe h wird einmal ums Boot geschwo
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
mmen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2020)

Dann holt noch was raus...mal schauen, evtl. fahr ich nachher auch nochmal kurz raus.
Mein Stammgewässer wird heute leider mit ner Zeltburg belagert, muß ich wohl woandershin ausweichen


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Ein kleiner Barsch.


----------



## Ndber (21. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Barsch
Hoffentlich bewahrheitet sich der alte Anglerspruch nicht... Du weißt schon "ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch..." und so weiter. 

Ich will heut noch ein Eimerbild sehen von dir!!! Also auf gehts

Bei mir kam noch ein Döbel oder wie wir eig sagen a Aitel!


----------



## Naish82 (21. Mai 2020)

Wir haben heute auf dem großen Plöner zu zweit schön geschneidert. 3 Anfasser gab’s, den zahnabdrücken nach zu urteilen  Hechte in den 80ern.
Naja was soll‘s, Wetter war top.
Die Saison geht ja gerade erst los.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Doebel. 
Ich werde mein bestes geben. 
Werde mich ins ganz Flache legen, so -1m.
Wind ist schon etwas aufgekommen, soll am Abend noch auf Ost drehen und zunehmen. Mal sehen, besser wie Windstille ist es ja.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Habe auch grad aufgebaut und die Montagen liegen mit Stinte beködert in hoffentlich Fischnähe. 
Teste grad nen neuen Stuhl, den ich mir für den Sommer vorgestern gekauft habe. 

Petri an alle Fänger!  Holt noch was raus...


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Dir ein Petri Heil Michael. Mal sehen ob wir ein paar Eimerbilder posten können. 

Hab mich jetzt ans Ufer, ins Flache, gelegt.
Eine Strippe hab ich im tiefen noch bekommen, so um die 50. Schwimmt schon wieder.


----------



## BerndH (21. Mai 2020)

Heute Morgen durften wir wegen den corona Schutzmaßnahmen nicht auf das Schiff bevor die Mannschaft da war. 

Somit habe ich noch ein bisschen geblinkert und nen schönen hornhecht erwischt. 

Am Tag gab es dann viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge. 
Zudem gab es aber auch noch nen schönen 75er Leo


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Bis jetzt noch kein Biß, weder auf Stinte noch auf Gründling, seltsam... 
Sonst habe ich um die Zeit mindestens ein Aal und eine Forelle gefangen! 

Wenn bis 23.30 nichts geht, packe ich ein. Vielleicht muß ich heute länger warten, dafür beißt aber ein oder zwei größere.... 

Bin an diesem Flußabschnitt das erste mal, jetzt müsste aber mal so langsam was gehen....sonst wirds heute leider bei mir nix mit Eimerbild...


----------



## ralle (21. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe auch grad aufgebaut und die Montagen liegen mit Stinte beködert in hoffentlich Fischnähe.
> Teste grad nen neuen Stuhl, den ich mir für den Sommer vorgestern gekauft habe.
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger!  Holt noch was raus...
> ...


 Das Gewässer sieht ja fangträchtig aus !!


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bis jetzt noch kein Biß, weder auf Stinte noch auf Gründling, seltsam...
> Sonst habe ich um die Zeit mindestens ein Aal und eine Forelle gefangen!
> 
> Wenn bis 23.30 nichts geht, packe ich ein. Vielleicht muß ich heute länger warten, dafür beißt aber ein oder zwei größere....
> ...


Das ist bei den ganz Großen immer so. Da wo der Meteraal wohnt beißt (ist) sonst nix.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Ja, Mathias, genau das hat sich bei mir grad bestätigt! 
Erst wurde mir das Schwanzstück vom Gründling vom Haken stibitzt...

Dann mache ich das Kopfteil dran und 5min. später hatte ich den vollen Einschlag in der Rute! 

Wütender Widerstand am anderen Ende! Dann kam ein deutlich Ü70, vielleicht sogar Ü80 Aal raus, der erst gar nicht in den Eimer wollte! 

Von der Größe noch ein Zweiter.... Würde mir für heute auch reichen!


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2020)

Siehste... fettes Petri.


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Ebenfalls von mir!


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Mai 2020)

Danke für eure Petris! 

Rechts von mir ist im Fluß eine mächtige Treibgutansammlung vom letzten Hochwasser, da kam der Aal bestimmt her! 

Da muß man auch mit sehr starkem Gerät angeln, Ruten bis 150 und 180gr.Wg, Rollen mit gefl. Schnüren ab 0,25er bis 0,39er, dazu 2er Haken an 15 kg Kevlar-Vorfächmaterial. 

Damit hebt man jeden Aal raus! 
Meine Tagesruten mit 60 u. 70gr.Wg u. 0,25er bis 0,33er Mono mit 0,35er Vorfächern sind für Schlängler größeren Kalibers zu unterdimensioniert, die hatte ich bis um 20.30 im Einsatz. 

Mache jetzt mal nen neuen Gründling dran, ist mein letzter. Muß morgen wieder Senken... 

Euch dann auch noch viel Petri! Mögen eure Eimer nicht zu klein für die Beute sein....


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2020)

Na 60 hat er gut. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was zu.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Mai 2020)

Schöne Räuchergröße! Mache noch 30min., ist recht kalt geworden....

Hier ist er: 69cm und 700gr.schwer...packe jetzt ein.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte eben noch eine Strippe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2020)

War nur kurz mal guggn am Teich, massivstes Drama im Wasserpegel, keine 30cm mehr tief und der Sommer kommt erst noch.

Da kommt die nächsten Wochen sicherlich noch ne ordentliche Aktion auf uns zu bevor alles über den Jordan geht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Mai 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> War nur kurz mal guggn am Teich, massivstes Drama im Wasserpegel, keine 30cm mehr tief und der Sommer kommt erst noch.
> 
> Da kommt die nächsten Wochen sicherlich noch ne ordentliche Aktion auf uns zu bevor alles über den Jordan geht.



Sieht an unserem Fluß genauso aus, die ersten Schlamm- und Sandbänke liegen schon trocken... Aber nur an bestimmten Stellen. 

Die Fische beißen zwar noch, aber ich muß Streckenweise einen 4m Kescherstiel einsetzen, um eine Forelle oder eine großen Barsch z. B. noch zu erreichen...


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2020)

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht. Die Nacht hatte ich noch 3 Bisse, haben alle wieder los gelassen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Mai 2020)

Ich kann mir vorstellen einfach nur rumfahren da wo du angelst.
Mein Neid ist mit Dir.


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2020)

Das war knapp


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bin heute mal für die Kühltruhe unterwegs, läuft aber durchsetzt.

Die Seen sind gut besucht standen wohl viele auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Petri Heil zur Puffforelle!


----------



## fishhawk (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Seele schrieb:


> Das war knapp



Wer war der Übeltäter?



Stulle schrieb:


> Die Seen sind gut besucht standen wohl viele auf dem Schlauch.



Auf dem Bild scheint aber noch genügend Abstand möglich zu sein.


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil zur Puffforelle!


 3 Stück sind es schon. Wildforellen sind in SH nicht so häufig das man sie an die Verwandschaft verfüttern möchte.


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist der weniger besuchte See, ein Platz ist noch frei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Jeder wie er will.
Viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## Seele (23. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer war der Übeltäter?



Schön fett auf jede Fall  
Vielleicht Post ich's iwann hier auch noch, mal schauen


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2020)

Das ist nr 4 und damit bin ich hoch am See.


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2020)

Jetzt kommt der Wind vom frisch gedüngtem Feld.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Petri Stulle. 

Ich bin auch los. Eigentlich sollte es ja den ganzen Tag regnen, aber es nieselt nur ein wenig, windig ist es. 
Mal sehen, werde heute eine ganz neue Stelle ausprobieren (dem Wind geschuldet). 
Senken mit Wathose ist wieder angesagt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Ganz schöne Wellen, zokki 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Das kannste sagen. Sturm mit Regen. Hab Pause gemacht. Gedommert hat es auch schon.
Ein paar Adlerfische hab ich schon.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2020)

Hast du denn keine Angst, Zokker?

Oder ist dein Boot auch so eine Art faradayscher Käfig?


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Mai 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist nr 4 und damit bin ich hoch am See.
> Anhang anzeigen 346638


Petri Stulle.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Hast du denn keine Angst, Zokker?
> 
> Oder ist dein Boot auch so eine Art faradayscher Käfig?


Ich bin doch Elektriker, denen tut der Strom nix, ausserdem ist das Boot doch geerdet (oder gewässert). 

So, Wetter ist wieder schick, sogar weniger Wind wie vorher. Hab mich denn mal mitten auf den See gelegt. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2020)

Ja dann mal Petri!


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Danke Wolfgang. 

Ich dachte schon ... 





Sonne scheint, Pesenig ist gleich wieder trocken.


----------



## Skott (23. Mai 2020)

Ja läuft doch...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2020)

Drück dir die Daumen @zokker

Gute alte DDR-Senke, gibt doch nix besseres


----------



## kridkram (23. Mai 2020)

Bin auch nochmal los. Heute das erste Mal an den Fluss, mal sehen ob ich da mehr Glück habe. 
Regen hat bei uns so 16 Uhr aufgehört, Wasser ist leicht angedrübt, eigentlich ideal auf Aal oder große Forellen. 
Ruten sind drin und nun abwarten und Bier trinken.


----------



## kridkram (23. Mai 2020)

Also es wird ganz schön frisch heute Nacht, merkt man jetzt schon.
Wie ist es bei dir Zokker?


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

So kalt soll es nicht werden, geht auch zZ. Ich werde mich aber mal so langsam hier verkrümeln. Zieht schon wieder was auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2020)

Es sind immer noch Gewitter unterwegs @zokker.  

Hast du sonst Glück beim Lotto?


----------



## phobos (23. Mai 2020)

Viel Glück Zokker. War gestern los, 1 guter Aal nach kurzer Zeit ausgestiegen, auch schon ewig nicht mehr passiert , paar Schläge in die Rute raus kam ein schleimiges Vorfach..., 1 Waller  mit 82 kam mit.
Aber immer noch sehr wenig Bissfrequenz, Gestern 3, die  Tage davor meist einer in teilweise 8h... Ist momentan bei uns echt noch so, dass man genau den Tag erwischen muss wo es passt und die sind echt wenig....War so 12-15 mal draussen dieses Jahr bisher 4 Aale und da auch 2x 2.
Naja hoffe jetzt mal auf Juni, letztes Jahr ging es da auch erst so richtig los... Heute spar ich es mir Kalt Windig Regen ... evtl morgen nochmal.


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2020)

Das ist klein aber heftig,  hier scheint schon wieder die Sonne.


zokker schrieb:


> Danke Wolfgang.
> 
> Ich dachte schon ...
> Anhang anzeigen 346660
> ...



Lecker


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Oh wenn ihr das hören und sehen könntet. Blitze zucken und es donnert. Fast Windstille. Geht gleich richtig los.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Mai 2020)

Gewittriges Wetter soll sich ja bestens auf das Beißverhalten von Aalen auswirken! 
Petri, Mathias, heute Nacht kommen die Schlängler an deinen Köfis bestimmt nicht vorbei!


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Na das wollen wir mal hoffen. Gewitter ist voll rüber gekommen. Konnte sogar 2 Blitze aus der Hand fotografieren, so hat das geknallt. 

Ob das nun die Aale beeindruckt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Ich war hier bei Gewitterluft schon so oft auf dem See. Besser gebissen haben sie trotzdem nicht. 
Auf jeden Fall, bis jetzt noch nicht ein Biss.


----------



## Zmann (23. Mai 2020)

Geile Bilder Matthias,auf das alles Heil bleibt!
Hol was raus,ich komm erst nächste Woche mal wieder ans Wasser...


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gewittriges Wetter soll sich ja bestens auf das Beißverhalten von Aalen auswirken!



Das blöde ist, das Aale nicht lesen können und denen daher die Mähr aus den Anglerlektüren nicht bekannt ist. Habe schon öfter bei richtig gutem "Aalwetter" geschneidert, dafür aber bei schlechtem Aalwetter gut gefangen.

Petri allen da draußen, hohlt was raus.


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2020)

Danke Lars und u-see fischer hat voll kommen Recht. 
Eben einen Biss gehabt, hat wieder los geöassen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke Lars und u-see fischer hat voll kommen Recht.
> Eben einen Biss gehabt, hat wieder los geöassen.


Einer müßte aber noch ein Einsehen haben und sich als Belohnung für deine tollen Bilder an den Haken hängen ;-)


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2020)

Hat aber keiner. Hatte so 4-5 Bisse, hab alles probiert, wollte keiner hängen bleiben. Kannste nix machen. Mal sehen ob die Adler beissfreudiger sind.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Hat aber keiner. Hatte so 4-5 Bisse, hab alles probiert, wollte keiner hängen bleiben. Kannste nix machen. Mal sehen ob die Adler beissfreudiger sind.


Hallo,

die Adler kennen doch bestimmt schon Dein Boot. Wenn ich mit meinem letzten Hund spazieren ging, hatte ich immer ein paar Leckerbissen für zwei Rabenkrähen dabei, welche uns dann schon folgten kaum dass wir 100 Meter von der Gartentüre entfernt waren. Zu Schluss kame die sehr nahe ran, nur dem Hund trauten sie nicht so richtig.

Petri Heil
Lajos


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Mai 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Adler kennen doch bestimmt schon Dein Boot. Wenn ich mit meinem letzten Hund spazieren ging, hatte ich immer ein paar Leckerbissen für zwei Rabenkrähen dabei, welche uns dann schon folgten kaum dass wir 100 Meter von der Gartentüre entfernt waren. Zu Schluss kame die sehr nahe ran, nur dem Hund trauten sie nicht so richtig.
> 
> ...



Rabenkrähen sind auch hochintelligente Tiere. Ein Kollegen in meinem ehemaligen Angelverein hat sich immer einen Spaß daraus gemacht, den Krähen eine kleine Aufgabe zu stellen..
Kollege fuhr immer mit Boot und einer Kühltasche für max. 4 Flaschen Bier raus. Wenn er wieder zurück am Bootssteg war, hat er seine gebrauchten Köderfische oder andere nicht aufgebrauchten Köder in seine Kühltasche verpackt, Reißverschluss geschlossen und die Kühltasche auf der Ruderbank stehen gelassen. Es dauerte nicht lange, da wussten die Krähen wie man einen Reißverschluss öffnet und den Deckel der Kühltasche hochklappt. Leider haben die Krähen auch recht schnell gelernt, wie eine Maden- oder Wurmdose aussah. Diese haben sie dann auch immer gestohlen, den Deckel aufgehackt und die Leckereien (Maden/Würmer) entnommen.

Sobald ein Boot über den See Richtung Steg fuhr, kamen die Krähen und haben das Boot sofort nach verlassen in Augenschein genommen. Man durfte nichts mehr im Boot liegen lassen, wurde sofort gestohlen.


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2020)

Sehr lustig mit den Krähen. 
Aber Adler sind da ganz anders. Die werden nicht zutraulich, oder kommen näher ran. Heute hat sich nur ein Schwarzmilan für die Fische interessiert. War auch scheiß Licht und der Wind stand falsch. 

Feierabend


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Mai 2020)

Das Ergebnis meiner heutigen dreistündigen Bemühungen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Mai 2020)

Heute mit GuFi unterwegs gewesen am Main.

kurzes Tock, ich mach Anschlag nix passiert..
Weiter jiggen und kurbel dann die letzten 3m langsam ein....und seh wie ein 80er(?) Zander meinem Köder folgt und dann 30cm vorm Ufer abdreht 

hab nen Moment überlegt ob ich hibterh schwimmen soll.. so mit Kescher in der Hand


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis meiner heutigen dreistündigen Bemühungen.
> Anhang anzeigen 346740



Oha Frikadellen für wochen gesichert ?


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis meiner heutigen dreistündigen Bemühungen.
> Anhang anzeigen 346740


Petri
Sieht gut aus.
Lecker Fischfrikos....


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Mai 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis meiner heutigen dreistündigen Bemühungen.
> Anhang anzeigen 346740


Petri sieht gut aus. Oha Frikadellen für die ganze Woche.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Mai 2020)

Die sind gesäubert und eingefroren. So bis ich in etwa 25 Kg habe. Dann werden Bouletten draus gemacht. Also noch viermal rausfahren. Die Bleie liefen zu spät auf meinem Platz ein. Ungefähr eine Stunde vor Schluss. 25 bis 30 Kilo sind hier in der Gegend, wenn der Schwarm da ist in drei Stunden nicht das Problem.


----------



## kridkram (24. Mai 2020)

Hab gestern am Fluss auch abgeschneidert, nicht mal ein zupfer, ca 0 Uhr abgehauen. 
Weil die Rede von Aalwetter war, welches Wetter/ Bedingungen sind gut fürs Angeln auf Aal, was meint ihr? 
Ich hab sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt bei größter Hitze übern Mittag, je nach Gewässer in Seerosenfeldern knapp unter den Blättern oder hier in der Talsperre nahe an der Staumauer in ca 12m Tiefe. Allerdings funktionierte das nur bis kurz nach der Wende. Dann wurde die Abnahme von Wasser durch die Textilindustrie eingestellt, seitdem ist in der Tiefe kein Sauerstoff mehr.
Außerdem ist Hochwasser immer gut, wenn die Bäche trübes Wasser und Strömung in die Talsperre bringen. 
Und die Laichzeit der Weissfische ist immer eine gute Zeit gewesen. 
Ist natürlich auch ne Frage, ob es sich um ein abgeschlossenes Gewässer handelt wie unsere Talsperre oder um ein Gewässer mit Anschluss ans Meer. 
Ich bin mir sicher das in unserer Talsperre die Aaldichte nicht mehr so hoch ist wie vor 40 Jahren, da der Besatz ja auch immer teurer wurde und es natürlich auch ein viel höherer Angeldruck herrscht, durch mehr Angler und unendliche Mobilität. 
Ich freu mich heute schon wenn ich mal einen mitnehmen kann. Als ich 1976 angefangen habe als Schüler, da bin ich in den Ferien früh los und abends manchmal mit 5 Aalen heim! Undenkbar heute.


----------



## Stulle (24. Mai 2020)

beste beiszeit ist auflaufendwasser bei sonnenuntergang/nacht.
Von Talsperren hab ich leider keine ahnung.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Mai 2020)

War heute am Main-Donau-Kanal. Hatte dort ein interessantes Gespräch mit einem Fischerei-Aufseher, da ging es um verschiedene aktuelle Luftdrücke und das die Fische bei bestimmten Werten am besten beißen, bei anderen nur schlecht bis gar nicht. 

Ist aber von Region zu Region und von Gewässer zu Gewässer individuell anders.... 
Heute hatte ich sehr böigen Wind von Süd bis Südwest, aber in 5h nur 3 Schiffe. WIND war bei mir auflandig. 
Gefangen habe ich zwar nichts, aber jedenfalls gab es am Spot keine Grundeln. 
Beim nächstenmal angle ich mit Köfis. Steinpackung ist mit Teer ausgegossen, hatte nur einen Hänger mit Montagenabriß. 

Beim Einzug meiner Montagen hatte ich immer so "Grünzeug" dran, so wie früher am MLK. 
Starke Wechseströmungen gab es auch, Blei unter 100gr. wird versetzt. 

Erst muß man seinen Spot genau kennen und seine Ausrüstung auf die Verhältnisse dort abstimmen, dann klappt das dann auch mit großen Aalen und evtl. Zandern....  
Hatte heute leider mein Handy vergessen, sonst hätte ich euch ein paar tolle Bilder präsentieren können..... :-(


----------



## LOCHI (25. Mai 2020)

Poppern am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2020)

Petri zum Stachler, toller Fisch!


----------



## JacksonM (25. Mai 2020)

Petri zum tollen Barsch


----------



## DenizJP (25. Mai 2020)

Petri @LOCHI 

nen Barsch müsste ich auch mal angehen - bisher nie gezielt darauf geangelt.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2020)

Heute morgen das erste Mal mit nem richtigen Tock gefangen 

jetzt weiß ich endlich wie sich das anfühlt..richtig hölzern. Was wiederum heißt dass ich letzte Woche ein massives Tock einfach verschlafen habe xD......


----------



## STRULIK (26. Mai 2020)

was war dein Erfolgsköder heute?


----------



## DenizJP (26. Mai 2020)

Erneut GuFi Keitech in GPC


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. Mai 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein,
ich war heute für drei Stunden im Wasser und acht schöne Hornis durften mit. Es war sehr zäh, denn Sie waren weit draußen. Hat aber trotzdem gut geklappt, wenn auch nicht mehr so wild wie in den letzten Wochen. Gefangen alle auf Blinker


----------



## Skott (26. Mai 2020)

Tolle Fotos und tolles Ergebnis...!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Mai 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein,
ich war dann heute morgen noch mal schnell für drei Stunden am Wasser. Die Meefos waren leider nicht da, aber die Hornis. Insgesamt hatte ich 20 Stück, wovon 10 mit nach Hause durften, die werden jetzt zu Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet


----------



## Zmann (29. Mai 2020)

Von Aalen war gestern weit und breit nix zu sehen,dafür gabs ein Zanderli...gleich im Wasser abgehakt...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Mai 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein, heute Morgen habe ich mit einem Kumpel die blaue Stunden mitgenommen und ein paar schöne Hornis durften auch mit


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

Ich werd mal wieder versuchen die Aale zu ärgern. 
Erst mal senken.


----------



## rippi (29. Mai 2020)

@zokker hast du schon eine Maräne erbeuten können?


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Mai 2020)

Hi, Mathias, 

beim letztenmal Senken habe ich trotz mit an der Senke angebrachten Futterkörbchens nichts gefangen... 
Werde es morgen Abend an einem neuen Spot mal mit stippen versuchen, habe mir dazu heute ne 4m Kopfrute gekauft...

Auf Aal werde ich es ausnahmsweise mal mit Wurm versuchen.... 

Eine Frage: Wenn man gekaufte Würmer umerdet, ab wann kann man sie dann nehmen, reichen da 24h?
Wie ködert ihr an, nehmt ihr dazu eine Ködernadel? 

Wünsche allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil und armdicke Schlängler im Eimer!


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> @zokker hast du schon eine Maräne erbeuten können?



Du läßt auch nicht locker ... 

Senken ging super, der Gründi und der Uki laichen. Hab schon nach 10 min genug gehabt. 

Angeln scharf.


----------



## fosiel (29. Mai 2020)

Petri allen am Wasser! Ich hoffe ich komm dieses We mal dazu paar Würfe mit der Spinne zu machen


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

Petri Dank. 
Erster Biss. Hat den Fisch genommen und Flott nur unter die Wasseroberfläche gezogen. 20 min hab ich gewartet, abgezogen ist er aber nicht, hing aber dran.


----------



## rippi (29. Mai 2020)

Petri, hoffentlich bekommst du noch eine Maräne


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Petri, hoffentlich bekommst du noch eine Maräne



Eher eine Muräne.


----------



## BerndH (29. Mai 2020)

So, nach dem Ostsee Trip letzte Woche, bin ich jetzt auch mal wieder hinter den Schlangen her. 

Mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank.
> Erster Biss. Hat den Fisch genommen und Flott nur unter die Wasseroberfläche gezogen. 20 min hab ich gewartet, abgezogen ist er aber nicht, hing aber dran.
> Anhang anzeigen 347156
> Anhang anzeigen 347157



Fettes Petri zokker. !!!

Ist schon mal ein gutes Gefühl mit dem Aal im Eimer in die Nacht hinein...
Vielleicht solltest du deine Angelzeit umstellen, grins...


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

Petri Dank. 

Früher (zu DDR Zeiten) haben wir hier nur am Tag auf Aal geangelt.

Petri Heil auch an BerndH.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Mai 2020)

Leider habe ich das falsche Foto hochgeladen, hier das aktuelle von heute, sorry


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri @zokker und @Meerforelle 1959


----------



## BerndH (29. Mai 2020)

Seit 10 Minuten hatte ich den halben gründling im Wasser. Schon ging es zur Sache.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

Fettes Petri. 
Ich kann das am Handy schlecht sehen. Ist das eine Quappe?


----------



## BerndH (29. Mai 2020)

Ja, das ist ne quappe. 
Jetzt hat sich da noch ein guter Aal dazu gesellt. 
Ich glaube die stelle ist gut


----------



## Zmann (29. Mai 2020)

Das läuft bei euch,macht weiter so!


----------



## Naish82 (29. Mai 2020)

Läuft


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2020)

Petri, 
man, da muß ich mich ja ranhalten. 

Liege im Flachen, auf Wurfweite wo die Gründlinge laichen.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Mai 2020)

Mein erster Aal 

danke für den Tipp @AngelnderJan


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2020)

Petri Deniz, der sieht doch schon gut aus. Dein aller erster?

Ich hatte eben auch noch einen. 30 min hat er umhergespielt und hat den Fisch immer noch nicht voll weg gehabt. Na wenigstens hing er. War der enzigste Biss im Dunkeln bisher. Doll ist das nicht heute Nacht.


----------



## BerndH (30. Mai 2020)

Nein, toll ist das wirklich nicht. 
Hab vor ner Stunde Schluss gemacht. Einen hab ich noch verloren, obwohl der relativ lange gezogen ist, hatte er den köderbrocken nicht richtig. 

Und nen kleinen so um die 40 cm hab ich noch erwischt. 
Aber auch hier, relativ wenig Bisse in der Nacht. 
Den großen Aal und die Aalrutte hab ich bei Anbruch der Dämmerung gefangen.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Deniz, der sieht doch schon gut aus. Dein aller erster?



genau, mein allererster


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> genau, mein allererster


Na dann Gratulation, auf das es noch viele werden.

Hatte auch gerade einen Biss. Hat nur umhergespielt und den Fisch aufs Vorfach geschoben.


----------



## JottU (30. Mai 2020)

Da ist es wohl überall heute ziemlich mau.
Auf Köfi ging noch gar nichts, auf Wurm ein Schniepel und ein paar Brassen.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2020)

2 Strippen hat ich und den hier ... 70 cm.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2020)

Gleich geht die Sonne auf.
Auf dem Handy sieht es schrecklich aus.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2020)

Mal sehen ob noch was geht.


----------



## zokker (30. Mai 2020)

Feierabend, kam nix mehr.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Mai 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Na dann Gratulation, auf das es noch viele werden.
> 
> Hatte auch gerade einen Biss. Hat nur umhergespielt und den Fisch aufs Vorfach geschoben.


 
Petri an alle Fänger!  Gegen sowas hilft folgendes, wenn man, so wie ich,  mit Vorfächern aus Kevlar angelt: Nach dem anbinden des Hakens KEINE Schlaufe machen und Gründling mit der Ködernadel aufziehen. 
Die Nadel ca. 1cm vor der Schwanzwurzel austreten lassen und mit 4 Stichen die Schnur mit der Nadel an der Wirbelsäule des Köfis vernähen.

So hat es ein Aal schon viel schwerer, den Gründling aufs Vorfach zu schieben! 
Zudem tritt aus den Ein- und Ausstichstellen mehr Fischsaft aus, welcher auf den Aal sehr anziehend wirkt! 
Auch mal einen halben Gründling nehmen (ab 12cm länge)... 

Habe mir gestern neue Öhrhaken mit einem gebogenen! Schenkel gekauft, mal ausprobieren, ob das irgendwelche Vorteile beim Aalangeln mit Wurm und Köfi bringt....


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Mai 2020)

Moin Brolly,

die haben nen weiten Bogen , fürchtest Du keine Fehlbisse?

Davon mal ab hast Du schon ein tolles Gewässer mit den ganzen (unvermuteten) Fischen wie Zander, Aal , Forelle, Wels etc.

Echtes "Allroundgewässer" mit hohem Spannungsfaktor, was gerade beisst - oder ?  

Gruß,

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Mai 2020)

Ich werde die "Bogenhaken" das erstemal ausprobieren, wenn die alten alle sind. Vielleicht werde ich sie auch umtauschen. 

Wenns heute Abend gut läuft, komme ich an mein wöchentliches Fanglimit von 3 Aalen. 
Werde dann einige Bilder für euch machen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2020)

Petri allen die erfolgreich waren und natürlich auch allen sie es versucht haben. Tolle Bilder und schöne Fische. @DenizJP  Dir besonderes Petri zu ersten Schlange. Und dann sofort ein ganz ordentlicher


----------



## DenizJP (30. Mai 2020)

War eigentlich ja mit Grundel auf Zander unterwegs bis dann der Tipp kam um Punkt Mitternacht mit Tauwurm auszulegen.

Was soll ich sagen, war definitiv der richtige Tipp!


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Mai 2020)

Gratulation Zokker,war doch sehr gut.Im Gegensatz zu mir ,der bei 3 Abenden die Woche nichts nitnehmbares hattIe,, ein Spitzenergebnis.
Mein Durchschnittswunschergebnis für eine Nacht sind immer 3 Aale,wenns mehr werden gleicht es die 0 Runden aus,Im Moment passt es noch.
Eine Nullrunde kann ich mir noch leisten.,aaaber will ich nicht!!!

Chief B: Meinst Du die Haken sind nicht etwas gewaltig, 4 ist bei mir schon Endgröße,selbst da schiebe ich locker 2-3 Tauwürmer rauf.Der Aal ist oft gierig aber manchmal auch sensibel. Nun gut ich kenn Dein Gewässer nicht,aber ich hab früher auch mit Ankerseil und Anker geangelt.
Merke aber, dass nur so stark und gross wie nötig mehr Fische bringt.


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)

Ich kann endlich auch mal wieder an den Kanal.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich kann endlich auch mal wieder an den Kanal.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg Stulle.Sehr schönes Bild.


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)

Berichte verheißen nichts gutes aber irgendwann muss der Knoten ja mal platzen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Mai 2020)

Hau was raus @Stulle . Sieht gut aus, Wasser ist da


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Mai 2020)

Hallo Freunde, 

Hab grad aufgebaut und, wie Mathias immer schreibt, Ruten sind scharf! 
Diesmal soll Wurmschaschlik erfolgreich sein. Sitze jetzt unter einer Brücke am Wöhrder See in Nürnberg und es ist etwas windig (von Ost). 

Eine Entenfamilie mit 7 Küken leistet mir niedliche Gesellschaft und wie immer ist Mutter Ente alleinerziehend.... 

Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil und schöne Schlangen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Auf der anderen Seite ist auch ein Super-Platz! Am abgeknickten Baum, etwas rechts davon wird Grundwasser eingeleitet, beim nächstenmal... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grade hab ich rechts von mir einen kleinen Pfad entdeckt, der zu einer ebenfalls sehr interessanten Angelstelle führte:


----------



## kridkram (30. Mai 2020)

Leute holt was raus heute! 
Ich hab bei meinen Aalversuchen noch nix verwertbares gefangen. Allerdings ist in meinen geschlossenen Gewässern die Dichte nicht so hoch wie an den richtigen Stellen in Gewässern mit natürlichen Zugang. 
Heute ist jetzt noch relaxen angesagt, ganzen Tag Zaun gebaut. Gehe nachher in den hot tub und nehme dabei ein oder zwei Drinks.
Morgen leg ich dann los, will mal an ein neues Gewässer über Nacht. Ab Montag ist der Zander frei, bin schon total heiß! 
Mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)

Ich hab mich mit köderfischen an den dicken Brassen vorbei gemogelt, Nachteil daran ist  das ich noch nichts gefangen habe.


----------



## BerndH (30. Mai 2020)

Man staunt immer wieder was die Jungs so weghauen. 
Der hat sich nen ganzen gründling reingezogen, der war eigentlich für nen Zander gedacht. 

Petri allen die am Wasser sind


----------



## phobos (30. Mai 2020)

Bin auch unterwegs mal sehen wie lange ich es aushalten kann. Heute Nacht wird es nochmal richtig kalt. Ausserdem waren die letzten male so tote Hose, dass es auch keinen Sinn macht sich den arsch abzufrieren


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2020)

Nen Gründling geht da ja spielend rein. Wenn nen 75er Aal ne kleine Güster problemlos wegnascht, schafft nen Barsch mit ner Riesenluke das auch locker.


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)

Wasser kommt Sonne geht Fisch war schlauer als ich 

 Erster Aal des Jahres schön dick war er und schlecht gesessen hat er.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Mai 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wasser kommt Sonne geht Fisch war schlauer als ich
> 
> Erster Aal des Jahres schön dick war er und schlecht gesessen hat er.
> 
> ...


Ein herzliches Petri Heil Stulle


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ein herzliches Petri Heil Stulle


Der ist abgegangen beim rausholen.

Entweder hat er nachgefasst oder die Nacht wird gut.


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)




----------



## DenizJP (30. Mai 2020)

Petri!


----------



## Stulle (30. Mai 2020)

Ich hoffe man sieht was bei den Aufnahmen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. Mai 2020)

RoboStulle.


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)

Beißt wie blöde immer kleiner als der davor zum Glück noch keiner geschluckt.


----------



## BerndH (31. Mai 2020)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Das war nicht mein Tag. Ausser dem Barsch kam nix mehr. 

Aber zum begucken gibt es trotzdem was. Mein kleiner Bruder hat ne 81er Wasserschlange gefangen.


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen. Das war nicht mein Tag. Ausser dem Barsch kam nix mehr.
> 
> Aber zum begucken gibt es trotzdem was. Mein kleiner Bruder hat ne 81er Wasserschlange gefangen.


Dickes Ding


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)




----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Mai 2020)

Bei mir bis jetzt ein kleiner Barsch und Aal auf Wurm, beide schwimmen wieder... 
Vor ca. 3h kam ein  netter Chinese mit seinem Fahrrad vorbei und wir unterhielten uns auf English übers Angeln (in China) und andere Themen bis kurz vor Mitternacht. Er war dabei, wie ich den Aal fing und ihn wieder zurücksetzte.  So schnell sind 2,5h noch nie vergangen.... 

Bisse kommen immer noch, werden aber heftiger! Weiß jemand, ob die Falcon 9 von Space ex zur ISS heute Abend gestartet ist?


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei mir bis jetzt ein kleiner Barsch und Aal auf Wurm, beide schwimmen wieder...
> Vor ca. 3h kam ein  netter Chinese mit seinem Fahrrad vorbei und wir unterhielten uns auf English übers Angeln (in China) und andere Themen bis kurz vor Mitternacht. Er war dabei, wie ich den Aal fing und ihn wieder zurücksetzte.  So schnell sind 2,5h noch nie vergangen....
> 
> Bisse kommen immer noch, werden aber heftiger! Weiß jemand, ob die Falcon 9 von Space ex zur ISS heute Abend gestartet ist?


In den Nachrichten stand ja hab aber nur die Überschrift gelesen.


----------



## Mescalero (31. Mai 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die Falcon 9 von Space ex zur ISS heute Abend gestartet ist?


Ja isse.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)

So ich bau ab, gleich mal durch sortieren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Mai 2020)

Gebe mir noch 2h, dann packe ich auch ein, brauche noch eine Stunde bis nach Hause.... Petri zu den Fängen!


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)

3 Stück Sinds geworden.


----------



## Zmann (31. Mai 2020)

Dickes Petri!


----------



## zokker (31. Mai 2020)

Petri allen Fängern, 

... bin gestern Abend, beim Bilder bearbeiten, auf der Couch eingeschlafen.


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Mai 2020)

Dickes Petri Stulle.


----------



## phobos (31. Mai 2020)

Was Zokker seine Barsche sind bei mir die blöden Aitel, ausser 2 von den gab es gestern wieder mal gar nix.
Obendrein zur Entäuschung das nach nem echt guten Biss, dann so ein Mistvieh anguckt, hat man auch noch immer so stinkende Hände


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Stulle schrieb:


> 3 Stück Sinds geworden.



Petri.

Ich zähle zwar fünf, aber die Optik kann ja täuschen -


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Mai 2020)

Petri, Stulle! Da hat sich die Nacht aber gelohnt! 

Ich hatte heute am frühen Morgen einen Hammerbiß auf Wurmbündel, so daß auf der anderen Rute das Flackerlicht mit ausgelöst wurde! 

Schnur zog ab, ich schloß den Bügel und setzte den Anhieb. Irgendetwas hing dran, wehrte sich aber nicht... Nanu?! 

Im Schein meiner Stirnlampe zog ich nicht einen Fisch, sondern so ein dünnes Rohr mit an einem Ende angeschraubter Kunststoffplatte (dort hatte sich der Haken in einem Verschraubungsloch verfangen) heraus.... 
Sah ein bißchen so aus, wie ein Flaggenstock von einem Boot/Schiff, aber normal ist der ja aus Holz... 

Denke, das Teil ist über den Grund gerollt und hat sich dann "selbst gehakt".... War dieses Jahr mein kuriosester Fang!


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 haben es in den bottich geschafft, 2 waren kaum größer als die jenigen die ich gleich wieder abgemacht hab die hab ich dann gleich zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> 5 haben es in den bottich geschafft, 2 waren kaum größer als die jenigen die ich gleich wieder abgemacht hab die hab ich dann gleich zurück gesetzt.




Ist doch top. Petri Heil!


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Mai 2020)

@Stulle 
Petri zur schleimigen Nacht. Das ist ein Bottich!?.
Dachte erst die liegen in einem alten Reifen mit Felge


----------



## kridkram (31. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt am Wasser und hab die Ruten drin. Ist mal wieder alles anders geworden, unverhofft Besuch bekommen, da konnte ich nicht einfach abhauen, sodass es nix mit nem neuen Gewässer wurde.
War mir jetzt zu spät, also wieder an die Talsperre. Mache da aber nicht die ganze Nacht. 
Noch jemand draußen heute?


----------



## Zmann (31. Mai 2020)

@ Kridkram anscheint bist du der einzige,maximale Erfolge,auf was geht es denn?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2020)

Heute mal Nahbereich (dennoch 3,7m tief)...Ruten sind scharf.


----------



## kridkram (31. Mai 2020)

Eine Wurm eine Köfi, also Aal, Schleie, Karpfen. 
Bis jetzt alles ruhig,  ausser die jungen Haubentaucher, hoffentlich lässt das im Dunkeln nach, nervtötend.


----------



## Zmann (31. Mai 2020)

Alles klar dann hol was raus und Rudi auch,ich komm erst morgen ans Wasser...


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Mai 2020)

Guten Abend und ein freundliches Hallo an die Fischfront! 

Bin seit 19.30 am Main-Donau-Kanal am Hafen Roth und beide Ruten liegen mit Wurm draußen. 
Habe vor einer Stunde einen Karpfen gehabt, der gerade dann gebissen hat, als ich mich gerade umgezogen habe und die Schuhe noch nicht anhatte , er durfte weiterschwimmen (er war so um die 50cm)
Scheint wohl eine relativ dunkle und nicht zu kalte Nacht zu werden.... 

....und der erste gute Aal des Abends schwimmt auch schon im Eimer!


----------



## kridkram (31. Mai 2020)

Glückwunsch chief, hier ist Totenstille!
Der Mond schaut raus und die Frösche quaken.
Mehr ist leider nicht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Mai 2020)

Hier quaken auch Frösche und/oder Kröten, sonst ist es (auf Wurm) bei mir auch sehr ruhig... In 30 min. mache ich mal Köfis dran. 

Hoffentlich regnet es nicht, habe keinen Schirm dabei. Kollegen sind auch nicht in der Nähe... 

Vom anderen Ufer tönt Krach herüber, Musik will ich das mal nicht nennen.. Hoffentlich verschwinden die Typen schnell wieder! 

Wünsche Dir und allen anderen am Wasser noch viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2020)

Vermelde dann mal den ersten hier mit 64cm


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2020)

Petri Michael und natürlich auch Andi, du oller Ossi (der Senfeimer hat dich verraten)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser ... ich will Eimerbilder sehen!!!


----------



## kridkram (1. Juni 2020)

Ich hab Schluss gemacht, ausser einer schönen Nacht war nix. Scheint wohl nicht mein Jahr zu werden. 
Ja Zokker hast recht, DDR Senfeimer! Ich hab auch einen in Benutzung, der begleitet mich schon mein ganzes Angelleben, immerhin sind das 44 Jahre!
Vor einer Weile ist der Henkel zerbrochen, was tun?
Ich konnte mich einfach nicht trennen. So hab ich einen Metallhenkel von einem anderen Eimer ran gebastelt und alles wieder toppi.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2020)

Hatte auch nur den einen Biss....immerhin einen in guter Räuchergröße.

Den Eimer nehm ich sicherlich noch ins Grab oder vererb ihn weiter.


----------



## Mescalero (1. Juni 2020)

Bautz'ner und Born gibts noch bzw. wieder im Eimer. Ist nicht dasselbe, weiß ich schon...


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juni 2020)

Leeeeute, Kurz vor 4.00 bekomme ich ein Hammerbiß auf ein kleines Rotauge, ein Zander, 84 cm und 6,2 kg!! PB!!!!    

Mehr dazu bei "Raubfische", ich mache jetzt Feierabend.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juni 2020)

Hammer @Chief Brolly  super Leistung!

ich probiere es derweil mit Grundel auf Zander hier in Kelsterbach.
Leider erst um 6 Morgens jedoch...


----------



## kridkram (1. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly,
Glückwunsch 
Klasse Fisch, hab ich in der Größe vielleicht vor 10 Jahren das letzte mal gefangen.
Da hüpft das Herz vor Freude!


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Juni 2020)

So Zander Schonzeit ist nun vorbei


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juni 2020)

Worauf angelt man mit Grundel und Drillingen am Grund?

genau! Noch kleinere Grundeln!


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Leeeeute, Kurz vor 4.00 bekomme ich ein Hammerbiß auf ein kleines Rotauge, ein Zander, 84 cm und 6,2 kg!! PB!!!!
> 
> Mehr dazu bei "Raubfische", ich mache jetzt Feierabend.



Hallo,

na, das ist ja mal eine Saisoneröffnung. Petri Heil.  Ich versuchs morgen mal am Rothsee (Hecht), mal sehn, was läuft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist sehr mau. Ein untermaßiger Zander und zwei Bisse ohne Fisch, aber kein Wunder wenn jeder Wurf endet mit Salat auf dem Hacken


----------



## phirania (1. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Vermelde dann mal den ersten hier mit 64cm
> Anhang anzeigen 347386


Petri


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


>


Habe ich auch gedacht. Hab mich schon gewundert, warum jemand einen Autoreifen mit Felge zum Wasser schleppt. Evtl. Schirmständer?


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Juni 2020)

Moin, Freunde! 

Bin jetzt halbwegs wieder auf dem Damm... Habe heute Morgen noch so einige Zeit den Zander filetiert und den Aal mußte ich auch noch versorgen... 
Danke für eure vielen Likes! Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen, habe den Biß fast verschlafen!  

War an einer 3,5 Ibs, 12 Fuß- Rute ein long Distance-Drill, dachte erst, das ist ein Hecht.... 
Zuhause beim Ausnehmen hatte der Kamerad noch einen Rest von einem Giebel oder einer Karausche im Magen, aber keine Grundeln! 

Die Rücken Filets waren so dick, das ich sie längs durchschneiden mußte... 
Mit einem Schlag 6kg Fisch im Tiefkühlschrank, war viel zu vakuumieren... 
Als nächste Aktion räuchere ich die Aale, ich habe echt keinen Platz in der Tiefkühlung mehr... 
Für alle, die es interessiert: Meine Erfolgsmontage war Endblei mit Seitenzweig (Helicopter-Rig). 
Es fuhren keine Schiffe. Stippen war nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, aber ich hatte ja noch einige TK-Köfis... 

Es lohnt sich also am Kanal, die Nacht durchzumachen! 
Ich hatte Glück, das es die kühlsten Stunden am Morgen waren und das die Abhakmatte nicht zu kurz war...  

Jedenfalls waren die Straßen schön leer, als ich heimfuhr.....
Hin und zurück bin ich 100 km gefahren, aber bei so einem Fang zählt das nicht! 

Ich wünsche allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil! Genießt den schönen Tag und holt noch was anständiges raus! 

Ich fühle mich im Moment wie'n Klappstuhl....


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Michael und natürlich auch Andi, du oller Ossi (der Senfeimer hat dich verraten)



Gibt's eigentlich einen Eimer den du nicht kennst?. Wo zum teufel erkennt man da einen Senfeimer?

@Chief Brolly 
Dickes Petri zum wunderschönen Stachler. Da lohnt sich das Filetieren schon. Ich hatte ihn gar nicht mitnehmen dürfen  .
Bei uns haben die dieses Jahr Entnahmefenster eingeführt. Bei Zander ist die Mitnahme zwischen 45-70cm gestattet. Alles andere muss zurück. Obwohl ich das Grundsätzlich so schlecht nicht finde. Ich bin bei uns zu Hause der einzige Fischesser. Da ist ein 50er Küchenzander genau passend


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> jeder Wurf endet mit Salat auf dem Hacken



Dann mach doch mal die Haken von den Schuhen ab


----------



## Lyfer1990 (1. Juni 2020)

Mein Kollege war auch erfolgreich  97 cm MLK


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich einen Eimer den du nicht kennst?. *Wo zum teufel erkennt man da einen Senfeimer?*
> ...



son Eimer erkennt jeder Ossi der ü 50 ist ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich einen Eimer den du nicht kennst?. Wo zum teufel erkennt man da einen Senfeimer?



Das können nur Leute wissen, die diese Eimer halt aus DDR-Zeiten noch kannten.
Die Dinger gab es damals nicht einfach so zu kaufen, sondern waren eher im gewerbl. Handel angesiedelt.
So ziemlich jeder Angler schielte damals auf so einen Eimer, weil sie eben sehr handlich und stabil sind...meiner lebt ja wie gesehen immernoch.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> son Eimer erkennt jeder Ossi der ü 50 ist ...


Ich bin zwar Ü50, aber kein Ossi, stand allerdings letztens vor so nem Bautzner Eimer. Da war ich aber eher am Inhalt interessiert. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Prioritäten mal überdenken


----------



## Hering 58 (1. Juni 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Ü50, aber kein Ossi, stand allerdings letztens vor so nem Bautzner Eimer. Da war ich aber eher am Inhalt interessiert. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Prioritäten mal überdenken


Den Inhalt würde ich auch nehmen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar Ü50, aber kein Ossi, stand allerdings letztens vor so nem Bautzner Eimer. Da war ich aber eher am Inhalt interessiert. Vielleicht sollte ich meine Prioritäten mal überdenken



Heutzutage ist der Inhalt definitv besser wie der Behälter..also besser bei den bisherigen Prioritäten bleiben


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2020)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen zusammen geschnitten, leider musste ich so viel Filter benutzen das es unscharf wird.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Juni 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Den Inhalt würde ich auch nehmen.



Hallo,

da  musst Du mal nach Dresden fahren, sehr schöne Stadt übrigens (und das von mir, der Städte eigentlich nicht so mag). Ich war da mal 2007, die haben einen Senfladen der wirbt damit, größter Senfladen der Welt zu sein. Ich glaube, die haben da über 1000 Sorten. Ich kaufte da fünf verschiedene, die waren alle Spitze.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Micha1450 (1. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein bisschen zusammen geschnitten, leider musste ich so viel Filter benutzen das es unscharf wird.



Zu hören bist du schonmal gut


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Zu hören bist du schonmal gut



Bei dem Aussteiger eine Woche vorher war ich deutlich Lauter.


----------



## kridkram (1. Juni 2020)

Sag mal chief,  wenn du bis früh machst, sitzt du da im Stuhl und wirst du eigentlich nicht müde?
Wie ist es bei den anderen hier?
Wenn ich die ganze Nacht mache, habe ich ne Liege mit, ansonsten würde ich das nicht durchstehen/ sitzen!
Hat aber auch damit zu tun das mein Schlaf nicht mehr viel Qualität hat, ich sofort müde werde wenn ich Ruhe habe. Hab Bandscheibenvorfälle in der HWS und bei längerem Liegen bekomme ich Schmerzen im Arm.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Sag mal chief,  wenn du bis früh machst, sitzt du da im Stuhl und wirst du eigentlich nicht müde?
> Wie ist es bei den anderen hier?
> Wenn ich die ganze Nacht mache, habe ich ne Liege mit, ansonsten würde ich das nicht durchstehen/ sitzen!
> Hat aber auch damit zu tun das mein Schlaf nicht mehr viel Qualität hat, ich sofort müde werde wenn ich Ruhe habe. Hab Bandscheibenvorfälle in der HWS und bei längerem Liegen bekomme ich Schmerzen im Arm.



Ich sitze nur zeitweise im Stuhl (eigentlich nur zum lesen und zum Essen),  ich bastle sonst an meiner Ausrüstung herum oder gehe manchmal etwas auf und ab oder schaue nach Sternschnuppen.... 

Meinen Stuhl kann ich auch als kleine Liege einstellen, wenn ich müde werde und grade eine Beißflaute herrscht. 

Habe zwar auch ne richtige Liege, aber wenn ich die auch noch mitnehme (+Schlafsack und Kopfkeil). paßt kein 84er Zander mehr ins Auto....  Zudem habe ich die Befürchtung, das, wenn ich einschlafe, ich keinen Biß mehr mitbekomme, grade wenn die Ruten einige Meter von mir weg stehen und ich auch elektronische Bißanzeiger überhören könnte, etwa bei Regen. Zwei, drei Stündchen die Augenlider entspannen reicht mir schon.....


----------



## KMSt (2. Juni 2020)

Meine Lieblings-Forellenstrecke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2020)

Mal gucken ob wer zu Hause ist


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2020)

Entschneidert mit nem 75er


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

Abpfiff, außer den einen Biss kam nichts. Die andre Rute, mit Wurm bestückt für Aal, kam nichtmal nen Zupfer.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2020)

War gester bis halb 1 am Ufer in Sindlingen - konnte zwar erkennen wie Fische im Wasser raubten aber passiert ist nix..

bis auf einmal weiter draußen im Wasser - da hats nen richtigen Schlag auf meinen Wobbler gegeben. Aber leider kein Folgebiss. Vermute mal Rapfen da ich doch so 15m draußen war.


Und beim zweiten Wurf dann nen perfekten Hänger mit Wobblerverlust gehabt... 17€ für den Poppes....


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein bisschen zusammen geschnitten, leider musste ich so viel Filter benutzen das es unscharf wird.



Schönes authentisches Video Stulle  
Ist das ein Tidengewässer?


----------



## Stulle (4. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schönes authentisches Video Stulle
> Ist das ein Tidengewässer?



Danke, Ja hat direkte verbindung zur Elbe bei Hamburg.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

Nach dem Wetterumschwung hab ich ja nicht viel Hoffnung, aber die stirbt ja immer zuletzt. Heute Nacht soll noch ordentlich was runter kommen und windig soll es werden. Erst mal senken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2020)

@zokker
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob Du erfolgreich bist. Bei uns schüttet es seit 2 Stunden wie aus Kübeln.
Aber da sieht es bei Dir ja durchaus auch nach aus.

Morgen soll es etwas besser werden. Da werde ich gegen Abend auch mal ans Wasser schleichen.
Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg 
Lass was sehen und hören.

Sag mal, ist denn in den kleinen Flüssen / Gräben!? durch die Du fährst und wahrscheinlich auch senkst nichts 
zu holen. Das sieht da da doch sehr verdächtig aus!


----------



## Stulle (5. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Nach dem Wetterumschwung hab ich ja nicht viel Hoffnung, aber die stirbt ja immer zuletzt. Heute Nacht soll noch ordentlich was runter kommen und windig soll es werden. Erst mal senken.



ich hab gute berichte gehört am mitwoch/donnerstag.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

Danke Leute.
Im Kanal ist auch Aal, aber auf dem See ist besser, mehr zu holen. Früher hab ich da auch gut gefangen, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> ich hab gute berichte gehört am mitwoch/donnerstag.



Und hier soll die Woche gar nix raus gekommen sein. 

Man man, werde ich hier durchgeschaukelt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juni 2020)

Oh warte, das ne schöne Schaukelei. Für mich wär das ja nix, würde nur anfüttern 

Drück dir die Daumen, hier geht aktuell leider immer noch so gut wie nix mit Aalen,egal ob See oder Fluss, keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

@zokker  Petri Heil.

Blöd dass ich hier in Hessen keine Senke nutzen darf..


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Juni 2020)

Das ist heute sechste Fisch und erste über 50. 
Jeeeeee.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

@tomxxxtom  Petri! Was für eine Montage ist das? Drop Shot?


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

Petri Tom.
Ich habe auch gerade mein Flot gesucht ... 10 min gewartet ... nahm keine Schnur, hing aber dran.


----------



## Zmann (5. Juni 2020)

Geht doch,Petri ich werd mich dann auch ans Wasser verdrücken,allerdings geht hier zur Zeit auch nicht viel...wir werden sehen


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @tomxxxtom  Petri! Was für eine Montage ist das? Drop Shot?


Nein, es ist CarolinaRig


----------



## BerndH (5. Juni 2020)

Also hier ist im Moment Weltuntergang. Regen ohne Ende. Hab mich jetzt erstmal ins Auto verkrümelt und warte auf Besserung


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

Und hier ist noch vor dem Regen. Wind 60 km/h ist heute Nacht angesagt.
Hab mich in eine Bucht gelegt. 
Als ich die dritte fertig machte pfiff die erste los. So knapp 80.


----------



## phobos (5. Juni 2020)

Petri Zokker. Bin auch draußen heute Nacht soll es einigermaßen trocken bleiben. Wasser schon leicht am steigen mal schauen, die letzten Wochen war immer wenig los.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)




----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

So langsam kommt was angerollt.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Einige Rotaugen und Grundeln gefangen.

jetzt gehts auf Zander


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2020)

Läuft doch Zokker. Dickes Petri. Allen anderen am Wasser noch viel Glück und einigermaßen gutes Wetter


----------



## Zmann (5. Juni 2020)

Ersten Biss Fehlbisse gehabt,jetzt regnet es...vielleicht kommt noch was,Petri an alle die draußen sind!


----------



## phobos (5. Juni 2020)

Nahaufnahme vom fressenden Biber. Wenn Ich nicht so Angst vorm beißen hätte, würde ich ihn fangen. War aus einem knappen Meter und bin noch näher ran war dem ne Minute egal hat im Licht einfach weiter gefressen.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2020)

Danke, ich hab voll zu tun. Musste mich nochmal umlegen, der Wind war zu stsrk und die Wellen drehten in die Bucht, weil es hier flacher wird. Strömung ohne Ende, das Blei rutscht nur so über Grund. Es pladdert Bindfäden. Den Wind hab ich schon 3 min vorher gehört, ein Getose, da wurde mir doch schon ganz mulmig.


----------



## Zmann (5. Juni 2020)

@phobos 
So ging es mir Vorgestern,in aller Ruhe am Zweig genagt...


----------



## phobos (5. Juni 2020)

Eben nen waller guter Meter. In der harten hauptströmung echt ne Action. Macht da Druck wie einer mit 1,3m. Schwimmt wieder da noch einer im Froster und so ne wampe dass er denke ich noch voller laich war und so sauber im Winkel gehakt war er auch.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Ich dachte Grundeln wären net nachtaktiv??


----------



## phobos (5. Juni 2020)

Früher war das so, mittlerweile ist das vorbei. Da konnte man im Frühjahr noch nachts mit wurm angeln. Sie geben nachts mehr Ruhe aber komplett eben nicht mehr.


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Waller und natürlich auch zur Grundel.
Ist ja putzig mit den Bibern, so nah war ich auch noch nicht an einem dran. 
Es hat schlagartig aufgehört zu schütten, auf Schlag. Hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. 
Beisst gerade...


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Nunja..... fort mit dem Kollegen wieder ins Wasser


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2020)

Petri, hat ich auch gerade. Einer so 55 und noch eine Strippe. Der 55er war nur zum Fotoshooting im Eimer.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Heute wollen nur Winzlinge ran!!


----------



## Zmann (6. Juni 2020)

Bin wieder at Home,immerhin zwei Aalverdächtige
Bisse gehabt...allen anderen noch viel Glück!


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Endlich was gescheites!

63 cm!


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2020)

Petri.

Bei mir hing heute Morgen auch noch ein 60er dran.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Zmann schrieb:


> Bin wieder at Home,immerhin zwei Aalverdächtige
> Bisse gehabt...allen anderen noch viel Glück!



ich hatte gestern Nacht bis 3 Uhr recht viele Bisse. Einmal sogar hat es nach dem Klingeln der Aalglocke beinahe die Rute aus dem Rutenständer gerissen... leider ging der Anhieb aber ins Leere...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Jungs, da will ich euch allen mal ein Fettes Petri aussprechen...
Schöner Waller und hochverdiente Aale bei den Wetterbedingungen...


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2020)

Feierabend, kam nix mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend, kam nix mehr.



Das war doch trotzdem sehr erfolgreich.

Petri Heil!


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juni 2020)

Bin wieder am Wasser und schon 6 Wurf bringt Fisch.
Offiziell entschneidert.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

Eine Plage sag ich euch! Eine Plage!!


----------



## Micha1450 (6. Juni 2020)

Zokker, wo du wohnst, würden andere gern Urlaub machen.

auch ich ;-)


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juni 2020)

Petri allen Fängern. Das hat ja wirklich ganz gut gerappelt heute Nacht. Hoffentlich ist es bei uns heute Abend auch so


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Eine Plage sag ich euch! Eine Plage!!



Seh ich anders. Wollis sind ne Plage, Grundeln sind dagegen gut verwendbar, egal welche Größe sie haben.

PS: In der Elbe/MLK bei uns sind beide in Massen vorhanden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2020)

Ma schauen, andre Ecke am MLK heute


----------



## kridkram (6. Juni 2020)

Ja der Zokker hat schon Glück in so einer Ecke zu wohnen, das würde auch mir gefallen! 
Ist heute keiner draußen? 
Eigentlich wollte ich heute los, letzte Nacht ging mir es aber bescheiden und ich habe kaum geschlafen. Jetzt geht es mir zwar gut, aber ich bin einfach übermüdet. Das wäre nur eine Qual geworden. 
Ist jemand draußen und geht was?


----------



## phobos (6. Juni 2020)

Ne hab es mir heute erspart. Dauerregen, ausser dem Waller nichts. War heute noch bis 4:30uhr. Morgen probiere ich es glaub ich nochmal, dann kommt normal auch endlich ein deutlicher Pegelanstieg.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2020)

ich geh nun pennen um morgen gegen 6/7 Spinnfischen zu gehen.

aber ganz gechillt - kein um 3-4 Uhr aufwachen und lossprinten


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2020)

Außer 2 handlangen Barschen nüscht hier...Abpfiff.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2020)

Nicht viel los gewesen gestern Abend!? Wir hatten uns ein lauschiges Plätzchen ausgesucht. Ein Hügel und Wald im Rücken, somit auch schon geschützt. Einen kurzen Schauer gab es, ansonsten trocken. Das Eimerbild wie immer unter den Aalfängen


----------



## StrikerMS (7. Juni 2020)

^
Den Grill hab ich auch zum Angeln! 

Hier noch ein Bild von letzter Woche Sonntag. Der Schilf sah irl wie gezeichnet aus, kommt leider auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2020)

StrikerMS schrieb:


> ^
> Den Grill hab ich auch zum Angeln!



Schon was drauf gefangen? Mir sind kleinere Köder lieber
Spaß beiseite...für mich persönlich passt Grillen und Angeln nicht zusammen. Entweder das eine oder das andre.

Bei uns könntest son Teil auch gar nicht am Kanal aufstellen, wären ganz schnell die blauen Jungs da.


----------



## StrikerMS (7. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schon was drauf gefangen? Mir sind kleinere Köder lieber



Klar, Wurstfisch, Fleischfisch, Paprikafisch und Toastfisch! 
Bei uns ist Grillen erlaubt, zur Selbstversorgung. 
Edit: Und Kartoffel-Aluminiumfisch!


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2020)

So ab und zu kommt das Dingen Mal mit. Eigentlich nur wenn wir komplett über Nacht bleiben. Gestern hatten wir Zeit und kein Abendbrot. Da ist das Mal ganz nett. Ist bei uns auch erlaubt. Wenn's zu trocken ist, kommt eher der Trangia Kocher oder die Pfanne zum Einsatz.


----------



## phirania (7. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nicht viel los gewesen gestern Abend!? Wir hatten uns ein lauschiges Plätzchen ausgesucht. Ein Hügel und Wald im Rücken, somit auch schon geschützt. Einen kurzen Schauer gab es, ansonsten trocken. Das Eimerbild wie immer unter den Aalfängen
> Anhang anzeigen 347872



Gegrillt habt ihr auch.
Petri


----------



## kridkram (7. Juni 2020)

Bin jetzt mal an ein Gewässer wo ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht war. Hatte endlich aufgehört zu regnen, dachte ich mach nochmal los.
Karpfen sind aktiv, springen und wühlen, aber noch kein Biss. 
Bleibe nicht sooo lange, muss morgen wieder raus.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2020)

Soeben zurück daheim von meiner nächtlichen Tour in Raunheim.

Hab extra ab 21:30 bis 1 Uhr mit Minnows und den Zanderkönig Ködern auf Zander mein Glück probiert.

Außenkurve mit Kiesstrand, raubende Fische im Wasser und Fischbrut zwischen den Steinen.....trotzdem nix passiert...

einmal ist ganz nahe ein Fisch (den ich nicht erkennen konnte) wie ne Rakete horizontal aus dem Wasser geschossen. Ich vermute Zander da es kein Platschen wie bei den Rapfen war...


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2020)

Auf YouTube und Co schaut das immer so leicht aus wenn nachts einfach monoton der Wobbler eingeleiert wird und die Zander draufknallen


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juni 2020)

Da werden die Zander aber gut bezahlt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2020)

Das wichtigste bei solchen Videos sind nicht die Angler oder Fänge, sondern der Videoschnitt.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Da werden die Zander aber gut bezahlt.


Aber erst ab 50.000 Abonnenten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Auf YouTube und Co schaut das immer so leicht aus wenn nachts einfach monoton der Wobbler eingeleiert wird und die Zander draufknallen


Wenn die Zander da und in Beißlaune sind klappt das auch... Das ist dann auch das schwierigste es rauszufinden, wenn man dahinter gekommen ist geht man gezielt hin und fängt auch überwiegend...


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2020)

Heißt es scheitert wenn dann eher an Timing und Ort?


----------



## phobos (8. Juni 2020)

Teilweise auch am Gewässer. Nicht alle haben die Bestandsdichten an Zander. Dann schreibst du auch das es bei euch viele Grundeln gibt, hast du Tiefläufer?
Ich bin nachts viel draussen  man sieht/hört kaum mehr was rauben, meist sind es Barsche(Dämmerung). Die Räuber sammeln Grundeln auf..


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2020)

Hab einmal diese Zanderkönige sowie flachlaufende Minnows genutzt da es ein Kiesstrand war mit flachem Wasser

Es war wie gesagt auch leben im Wasser 

aber scheinbar keine Zander

ich vermute mal kleinere Rapfen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2020)

[/QUOTE]


DenizJP schrieb:


> Heißt es scheitert wenn dann eher an Timing und Ort?


Beides sehr wichtig, oft kannste die Uhr nach stellen wann die am besten beißen... und wie schon von phobos  erwähnt, muss das Gewässer auch was hergeben... Auf Tiefläufer allein wegen den Grundeln würde ich aber nicht unbedingt setzen, dann doch lieber Flachläufer im Dunkeln... Die Burschen steigen doch gerne hoch, ziehen ins Flache und jagen am Rand und auch über der Packung...


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juni 2020)

Wenn schon um den Zander geht, bin gerade am Jagen. Zwei  unter 50, einer davon seitlich am Kopf gehakt...und ich dachte endlich was gutes.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juni 2020)

Nun hab ich was gutes. Knallharte Biss und super Drill. Der ging richtig in die Bremse.  Fast wie Mefo. Geil.
66cm.


----------



## Naish82 (8. Juni 2020)

Heute auf‘m Plöner 104cm und 100cm im Boot gehabt, leider beide auf der Rute von meinem Kumpel...


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Juni 2020)

War vorgestern das erstemal dieses Jahr am Happurger Stausee zum Nachtangeln. 
Beide Haken waren mit Würmern bestückt und lagen auf Grund, nicht weit weg vom Ufer. 
Wetter hat gepaßt, obwohl es immer mal wieder kurz leicht geregnet aber immer wieder aufgehört hat... Ein Aal von 60 cm biß so gegen 22.30, danach war bis halb zwei alles ruhig. 

Meine Kollegen rechts fingen noch einen, aber trotz 80m Weitwürfe haben die sonst nichts gefangen. 

Konnte die letzte Woche leider nichts schreiben, da ich bei meinem Smartphone kein Highspeed-Datenvolumen mehr habe, wegen verbraucht... 
Schreiben klappt jetzt ausnahmsweise mal wieder, aber das Hochladen von Bildern klappt bis zum 13.06. wohl nicht, dauert einfach zu lange... Werden dann aber nachgeliefert, großes Indianerehrenwort!  

Ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger!  Werde am Mittwoch wieder zum Wöhrder See in Nürnberg fahren und versuchen, 2 - 3 Schlangen zu erwischen, dann lohnt sich endlich das Räuchern!


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2020)

Erneut Am Main mit Grundeln auf Zander ^^


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2020)

Nachbarn neben mir haben 3 Zander zw 50/80 in 2h rausgezogen..

sind das erste Mal hier


----------



## hanzz (9. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nachbarn neben mir haben 3 Zander zw 50/80 in 2h rausgezogen..
> 
> sind das erste Mal hier


Na dann haste ja Zeit und Ort schon mal gefunden. 
Wie haben die denn auf Zander gefischt?


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2020)

Rotaugen als Köfi mit Grundmontage 

ich gibg an die Stelle nachdem sie weg waren

hatte auch nen harten Biss aberAnhiebging ins Leere

vermutlich da der Haken zu sehr in der Grundel steckte


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juni 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein,
ich war dann gestern zur blauen Stunde an der Ostsee um noch einmal den Meerforellen nachzustellen. Aber bis auf ein paar kleine Hornfische die wieder schwimmen ging nichts in Sachen Meerforelle. Dafür zeige ich Euch aber einmal ein paar schöne Naturbilder und vom Wolkenspiel. Für mich ist damit die "Frühjahrssaison" in Sachen Meerforelle beendet und im Herbst gehts dann wieder los. Jetzt werde ich den Angelfokus auf den Nordostseekanal verlegen und auf Zander und Aaljagd gehen.


----------



## Skott (9. Juni 2020)

Wo sind die Bilder gemacht, ist das gegenüber Dänemark?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Juni 2020)

Nee, Eckernförder Bucht


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

So, los geht's am MLK


----------



## JacksonM (10. Juni 2020)

@Meerforelle 1959 

Sehr schöne Bilder... Ich liebe die Ostsee... leider für ein Kurztrip zu weit weg. Vll klappt es im Herbst auf Fehmarn.
Grüße aus Hessen

@DenizJP 

Und warste erfolgreich? 

Gruß


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2020)

Wünsche dir fette Schleicher ... Petri Heil Aalzheimer


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Juni 2020)

Melde mich live vom Wöhrder See in Nürnberg. Seit 19.30 regnet es in Strömen und das Wasser ist schon leicht angetrübt.. 
Als Köder dienen eine Gründlingshälfte (Schwanzteil) und eine kleine Grundel. 
Als Gewichte diesmal Futterkörbchen mit zerhacktem Fisch. 
Habe niedlichen Besuch von "meiner Entenfamilie" bekommen und dann schwammen ein paar Kanada-Wildgänse mit Insgesamt 21 Küken auf mich drauf zu... Bilder werden am 13. nachgeliefert. 

Ebengrade war noch ne Bisamratte da und hoffentlich folgen noch ein paar schöne Schlängler, mal sehen...  

Wer ist noch draußen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2020)

Erste Köfi Schlange verhaftet


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Juni 2020)

Petri, Torsten! Ja, der ist schön! Hier bei mir ist, bis auf 2 zarte Anfasser, 
nichts los... Mache noch bis spätestens 1,30....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2020)

Viel Spaß @ Chief & Torsten...

Ja Torsten, ich hoffe du hast noch nachgelegt und das noch was kommt... Vor der Dämmerung wie man es erkennen kann ist schon immer ein guter Start...
Dir chief, wünsche ich auch ne schöne Schlange ...
Also haut rein Jungs, viel Spaß noch !!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Danke Jungs. Insgesamt 4 Gute haben sich die Grundeln schmecken lassen. Eine Strippe kam wieder rein. Habe noch 5 Bisse verhauen und 4 Mal haben die nach ordentlichen Schnurabzug losgelassen. Ein passender Portionszander um die 50 wanderte auch in die Kühltasche. Alles in allem ein sehr schöner Abend mit griffigen Aalen, vor allen Dingen auf Köfi.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juni 2020)

Tja, Torsten, da hast du für mich ein paar Schlangen mitgefangen! 
Habe bis um 1.00 gemacht und total abgeschneidert! 
Es hat nur geregnet, mußte im Regen auf- und abbauen und zuhause im Keller dasselbe zum trocknen.... 

Auch solche Nächte gibt's!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2020)

Saubere Nacht Torsten und Fettes Petri!!!
Um die 15 Kontakte, da war die Nacht voll Action angesagt... Liebe solche Nächte voller Spannung!!!
@ Chief:
Nächstes mal klappt es wieder...
Allen anderen viel Spaß die ans Wasser schaffen. !!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Ja, war wirklich wieder sehr kurzweilig. Auch meine beiden Kollegen hatten regelmäßigen Kontakt. Der eine konnte 2 gute Aale fangen, der andere 3. Hat Spaß gemacht, und vor allen war das Wetter bei uns besser Michael  
Es war zwar bewölkt, haben aber keinen Tropfen abbekommen.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2020)

Vormittags? Oder gestern Nacht?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Waren von 19:00-02:00 Uhr am Wasser


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

Ruten scharf


----------



## niclodemus (11. Juni 2020)




----------



## niclodemus (11. Juni 2020)

Bei mir auch. VG André


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ruten scharf



oh, sieht gut aus ... riecht nach Aal

Petri Heil


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2020)

Dir auch Petri Heil Andre.

Ich muß aber ehrlich sagen ... ich rieche da keinen Aal.

Ich glaube Andi zieht den ersten raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> oh, sieht gut aus ... riecht nach Aal
> 
> Petri Heil


Gibt nur ein Handicap...den letzten Aal hab ich hier 2009 gefangen, probiere es dennoch immer wieder.
Wenn nen Zetti kommt bin ich auch nicht böse.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348236



Sieht nach Elbeu aus am MLK.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

@niclodemus 
Der gute alte Kanal. Warum nimmst du die Spundwandseite wenn ich fragen darf? Wie tief ist es dort? Auch zwischen 4-5m wie bei uns?

@Bimmelrudi 
Seit 2009? Dann klappt's heute Mal wieder. Würde ja Mal Zeit werden


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2020)

Zwar keine Fotos aber Kumpel ist bereits am Wasser KöFis fangen.

scheint sich aber bereits ne Truppe dort angesiedelt zu haben inkl. mehreren Zelten.. mal schauen ob wir morgen früh da überhaupt noch nen Platz ergattern können.


----------



## niclodemus (11. Juni 2020)

Gegenüber vom Barleber, wie immer. Nein, sind maximal zwei Meter. Ist der Übergang von Schüttung zur Spundwand.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Seit 2009? Dann klappt's heute Mal wieder. Würde ja Mal Zeit werden



Wäre mal wieder Zeit, ja. Das Gewässer ist eher bekannt für seine Schuppenkarpfen, auf Aal hat hier kaum jemand geangelt. Wenn gab's hier aber immer sehr gute Aale wenngleich es auch nie einfach war.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Gegenüber vom Barleber, wie immer. Nein, sind maximal zwei Meter. Ist der Übergang von Schüttung zur Spundwand.



Da biste aber ziemlich weit unten.
Ich sitz da eher weiter vorne, quasi am Anfang vom Wendebecken


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juni 2020)

@Aalzheimer direkt an der Spundwand bist bei uns auch bei 4,5 bis 5m.
Bei gut aufgestellter 8m Stellfischrute direkt an der Packung kommst etwa auf 2,3 bis max 3m, je nach Strecke.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Juni 2020)

Würde  diese Jahreszeit immer die Packung bevorzugen


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2020)

Kumpel hat grad noch mal geschrieben.

insgesamt 8-9 Angler auf ner Strecke von ca. 20m....

ich frag mich ob ich morgen früh net lieber ausschlafen soll..


----------



## Bootsy48 (11. Juni 2020)

Entweder ne anderen Platz oder liegen bleiben... Was bei so vielen Anglern an Unruhe aufkommt weißte ja


----------



## niclodemus (12. Juni 2020)

So, melde mich dann mal ab. Es war heute ein Satz mit x, oder um es mit Andal zu sagen, ich mach mal den Franzosen. Nicht ein Zupper den ganzen Abend obwohl es eigentlich super Bedingungen waren. Aber, „da steckste eben nich drin“ LG André


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2020)

Warst damit auch nicht alleine...mir gings genauso. Kein Zupfer kein Anfasser, nix nada niente.
Auch die Biber machten heute erstaunlicherweise mal nen großen Bogen um meine Posen.




Wetter war top für Aal, lau und komplett bedeckt..aber wenn sie nicht wollen nützt auch das beste Wetter nix.
Egal, nächste Woche nochmal probieren, das Wochenende werd ich mir mit den Wetterprognose nicht geben.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Moin In die Runde!

bin doch aufgewacht und fahr nun ans Wasser


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Köfi gefangen und Rute raus


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2020)

Erst mal senken.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

Schade Jungs. Dann halt beim nächsten Mal, oder @Bimmelrudi , auf sie nächsten 10 Jahre  

Der Matthias beglückt uns heute bestimmt wieder mit einigen schönen (Aal)Bildern. Wünsche viel Glück


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

haben nach ca 4h abgebrochen..

knallige Sonne und klarer Blick ins Wasser bis ca. 3-4m ohne Polbrille. Da beißt nix....

fahre noch mal ab 18 Uhr hin

befürchte aber dass es rappelvoll sein wird.

die Angler von letztem Mal waren gestern auch wieder an der Stelle und haben scheinbar 2 Zander mitgenommen. Obwohl sie am Sonntag bereits 3 Stück entnommen hatten....


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juni 2020)

@DenizJP 
Hast du keine anderen, abgelegen Strecken zur Auswahl? 

Die Mitnahme der Zander bei Maß ist doch völlig legitim, gerade bei 2 Anglern, und nichts worüber man sich aufregen sollte


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

ne versteh ich schon, frag mich nur was man mit 5 Kapitalen Zandern innerhalb von 5 Tagen machen will.
wäre mir persönlich zu viel.. ich hab noch immer 2,5kg Welsfilet zu Hause vom Wels ausm Mai.


ist natürlich auch legitim.  es schwingt nur noch ein bissel Restdepri mit weil ich auch gern nen kapitalen Zander will 


PS: Ist halt nen Top Uferbereich - kleiner Seitenarm mit Insel und ca. 30m vom Ufer entfernt direkt die Strömungskante in den Main. Will aber eh die kommenden Wochen mal verstärkt neue Bereiche erkunden. Daher passt das schon


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schade Jungs. Dann halt beim nächsten Mal, oder @Bimmelrudi , auf sie nächsten 10 Jahre



Ich sehe es gelassen, die Chancen standen an dem Gewässer halt eh nicht wirklich hoch, irgendwann beißt vielleicht nochmal einer der letzten Schlangen darin.
Mit Aal ist bei uns dieses Jahr wirklich nicht einfach, egal wo ich schon probiert habe, es kam eigentlich nix bei rum. Keine Ahnung15-20 Ansitze waren es sicherlich schon bei gerade mal 2 Aalen wo ich auch schon Aal zu sagen würde (ü60).
Einige Gewässer wo ich die letzten 3 Jahre gerade im Mai gut gefangen habe, scheinen dieses Jahr komplett tot.Selbst die Schleien die sich sonst immer dazwischen gedrängelt haben, sind wie vom Erdboden verschwunden. An den Gewässern hatte ich in ca. 10 Ansitzen noch nichtmal nen Zupfer.

Naja, was solls...irgendwann erbarmt sich sicher nochmal einer, ansonsten müssens halt die Zettis und Wallis richten.



@zokker dann mal Daumen drücken, hoffe das Wetter spielt bei dir mit. Hier soll es heute Abend losgehen mit Gewitter & Co. und morgen dann von der ganz fiesen Seite inkl 30 Grad Sauna.
Eigentlich geniales Welswetter, aber nochmal so ein Gewitter wie letztes Jahr an der Elbe muß ich mir nicht mehr geben..das war schon lebensgefährlich.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2020)

Senken war eine Krampf.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2020)

@Bimmelrudi 
Die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt und die Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich auch irgendwann mal aus. 
Und jetzt wo du es sagst, ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Schleifen. 

Allen viel Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2020)

Danke Andi.
Wetter ist schon schlechter geworden. 
Doll windig und geschlossene Wolkendecke. Soll aber trocken bleiben. 
Ich hab die Zeit bis jetzt mit Haken binden totgeschlagen.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Sooo

zweiter Versuch


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2020)

Kollege nun auch da


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil Deniz, mal sehen ob wir was raus bekommen.

Ich hab mich schon mal an die Binsen gelegt.  1 bis 1,5m ist hier tief. Im tiefen war nicht ein Zupper. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Waschküchenwetter und es pieselt leicht. Der Wind läßt jetzt nicht mehr nach.


----------



## Zmann (12. Juni 2020)

Ich geselle mich zu euch und mach ein bisschen mit,wünsch euch viel Glück...Ruten sind scharf!


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil Lars.

Einen hatte ich eben, aber leider keinen für den Eimer ... zu klein. 

Scheixx Wind. Ist richtig starke Strömung, kann mit den Piepern kaum angeln, lösen ständig aus. Eigentlich wollte ich noch etwas schlafen.


----------



## Zmann (13. Juni 2020)

Hier ist Totentanz,kein Biss bis jetzt..


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2020)

Bei mir auch nur der eine und der ist auch nicht richtig los gezogen. Läuft nicht der Aal, kannste nix machen.


----------



## JottU (13. Juni 2020)

Nicht nur bei euch. Bei mir ist auch absolut tot. Nicht das ich morgen noch was in den Schneiderfred schreiben kann.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Sitze seit 20.30 am Main-Donau-Kanal und bis jetzt nur auf Wurm Fischkontakt! 
An der anderen Rute ist ne kleine Grundel dran, die will aber kein Aal... 

Habe dafür einen Wels gefangen, aber was für einen....? 
Dachte erst an eine Monstergrundel, da der Fisch ca. zwischen 15 und 20 cm lang ist. 
Er hat 2 Barteln und an jedem Kiemendeckel einen Stachel/Dorn. 

Habe die Antwort schon gefunden: Es handelt sich um einen Katzenkreuzwels, der bis ca. 55 cm lang wird und hauptsächlich an den Küsten Namibias beim Brandungsangeln gefangen wird. 
Er hat 3 Stacheln, die er bei Gefahr abspreizt , je einen an den Brustflossen und einen an der Rückenflosse. Er soll ausgezeichnet schmecken! 

Wie jedoch so ein Salzwasserfisch in den Main-Donau-Kanal kommt und wie er da überleben konnte, bleibt mir ein Rätsel.... Den nehme ich als Köfi für Zander und "unseren Wels! 

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe bei der Identifikation dieser Welsart, ob das vielleicht eine neue invasive Art ist?


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

... und hier die Bilder von meinem verregneten und verschneiderten Ansitz Mittwochabend /nacht am Wöhrder See. War trotzdem schön! 
Beim 2. Schwan sitzt der Filius bei der Mama im Gefieder, muß man aber schon genau hinschauen...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Kollege hat 3 Schlangen gefangen schön 70+


----------



## JottU (13. Juni 2020)

@Chief Brolly, neu sind die nicht. Invasiv? Ich nenne sie die Grundel des Ostens, haste die einmal im Gewässer drin wirst se nicht mehr los. Ist ein Zwergwels. Die Rückenflosse hat auch noch ein Stachel. Gestochen zu werden sollte man vermeiden, entzündet sich oft fies. Beißen tun sie auch auf alles. Viel größer werden die auch nicht. Am besten töten und entsorgen, die werden sonst schnell zur Plage.


----------



## JottU (13. Juni 2020)

Nachdem auf Wurm nur Brassen bissen, hab ich mal eine zerstückelt, promt beißt ein 57er Aal.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Endlich 

neuer PB Zander 62cm auf Rotaugen Köfi


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2020)

Sauber @DenizJP 
Läuft doch. Schönes Glasauge. Haste dir verdient.
Und die anderen, weiter machen, ich muss ins Bett, das ganze Bier und die schlechten Doppelkopfkarten haben mich müde gemacht


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2020)

Na Petri, ist ja doch noch was raus gekommen.

Ich hab auch nicht mehr mit gerechnet. Keinen Biss gehabt ... bis vor 20 min. 





	

		
			
		

		
	
schöner 70+


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2020)

Na wäre auch auch ein Ding, wenn es nicht noch mal schütten würde.
Angeln hab ich aber nicht mehr drin, nur noch Geflügel knipsen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2020)

Petri Mathias


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sitze seit 20.30 am Main-Donau-Kanal und bis jetzt nur auf Wurm Fischkontakt!
> An der anderen Rute ist ne kleine Grundel dran, die will aber kein Aal...
> 
> Habe dafür einen Wels gefangen, aber was für einen....?
> ...



Hallo,

also der sieht genauso aus wie der Zwergwels aus meinem alten Bestimmungsbuch von 1959. Dieser kommt aber, lt. meinem Buch nur im Süßwasser vor. Ursprünglich nur Nordamerika, wurde er aber auch vereinzelt in Europa eingeführt. Sein Fleisch wird als wohlschmeckend beschrieben. Dies wird auch richtig sein, da ein Bekannter von mir ab und zu bei Flexdorf am Kanal speziell darauf fischt um dieselben zu verknuspern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2020)

Petri Dank Aalzheimer

Feierabend


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sitze seit 20.30 am Main-Donau-Kanal und bis jetzt nur auf Wurm Fischkontakt!
> An der anderen Rute ist ne kleine Grundel dran, die will aber kein Aal...
> 
> Habe dafür einen Wels gefangen, aber was für einen....?
> ...




Hallo Chief,

der Fisch ist eindeutig ein sogn. Zwergwels aus dem Süsswasser.

Schmecken gut, also als köfi zu schade , Manche räuchern die auch gerne.

Petri, R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Hmmm, bei meinem "exotischem" Welsfang dachte ich, das es eine Population gibt, die sich reproduziert. 
Das scheint sich um einen Jungfisch zu handeln, also sind bestimmt noch größere drin! 
Wenn ich mal so einen kriege, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie der schmeckt! 
Die Art hat ein weites Verbreitungsgebiet, kommt also auch im Salzwasser vor, wie die Grundel.... 

Oh war ich überrascht, als ich beim Hakenlösen die 3 Dornen gespürt habe! Aber keine Angst, in denen ist kein Gift.... Verletzt habe ich mich Gottseidank nicht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Er hat übrigens eine Länge von 18cm  und ist lt. meines Fischlexikons 3 Jahre alt. Seine Heimat ist Nordamerika. Bei uns wird er selten länger als 35 cm, ausnahmsweise bis 45 cm, dann wiegt er etwa 2kg.

Vielleicht bekomme ich einen solchen statt mit Wurm auf Köfis, mal sehen. Ersterer Köder wurde eh immer schnell abgefressen, ohne das ich das irgendwie bemerkt hätte....
Ich werde ihn doch mal heute Mittag probieren, als Köfi soll er ungeeignet sein.


----------



## Micha1450 (13. Juni 2020)

Zwergwels=Katzenwels=Catfish
In Amerika ein beliebter Angelfisch. Dort wird er aber wohl größer.


----------



## JottU (13. Juni 2020)

So vor knapp 40 Jahren haben wir auch noch welche um die 30cm gehabt, aber das ist lange vorbei. Größer als 15 ist nicht mehr, dafür massig. 
Ein See ist mal gekippt, alles tot. 


Naja nicht ganz. Die Zwergis habens überlebt.


----------



## Stulle (13. Juni 2020)

Heute ist Vereinsangeln mit Freiluft Duschen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Also, der Zwergwaller hat zwar ganz lecker geschmeckt, hatte aber nur genauso viel auf den Gräten, wie ein Spatz Fleisch auf der Kniescheibe! 

Ich hoffe, das ich mich beim Welsangeln auch mal steigere! Mein erster europäischer Wels hatte mal grade 46 cm, statt größer werden die bei mir eher kleiner! 
Glaube, ich sollte mal die Ködergröße verändern, aber dann fange ich keine Aale mehr...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte letztens einen 35 cm Wels auf Tauwurm 

wenn gezielt auf Wels dann wohl mit Wurmbündel oder was größerem


----------



## Gufierer (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe gestern nenn Wels gefangen auf 10cm Gufi, hier bei uns stehen die auf kleine Köder!
Hatte den 2 mal dran, beim ersten mal hatte er regulär gebissen da ich den Gufi wieder aus dem Maul holen konnte!
Bei 2-ten mal habe ich Ihn am Schwanz gehakt, aber diesmal konnte ich Ihn von beiden Haken befreien.
1,90-2m+ war er groß,ausgedrillt an einer 40g Rute, 14er Geflecht und 30er Vorfach, hat eben etwas länger gedauert! 
Aus dem eigentlich angestrebten Zander wurde leider nix


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2020)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nenn Wels gefangen auf 10cm Gufi, hier bei uns stehen die auf kleine Köder!
> Hatte den 2 mal dran, beim ersten mal hatte er regulär gebissen da ich den Gufi wieder aus dem Maul holen konnte!
> Bei 2-ten mal habe ich Ihn am Schwanz gehakt, aber diesmal konnte ich Ihn von beiden Haken befreien.
> 1,90-2m+ war er groß,ausgedrillt an einer 40g Rute, 14er Geflecht und 30er Vorfach, hat eben etwas länger gedauert!
> ...



Respekt. War sicher ein heftiger Drill.  Petri.


----------



## Gufierer (13. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Respekt. War sicher ein heftiger Drill.  Petri.



Yepp, die erste Runde zog sich 1 1/2 Stunden, beim 2-ten mal "nur" 45min.
Habe heute noch Muskelkater im rechten Oberarm und mein rechter Innenschenkel ist blau! ^^
Petri Dank!


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2020)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> und mein rechter Innenschenkel ist blau!


Das sind die Andenken die man ein paar Tage hat. Ist doch schön


----------



## Gufierer (13. Juni 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Das sind die Andenken die man ein paar Tage hat. Ist doch schön



Damit habe ich keine Probleme aber mal was anderes,wie groß würdest du den schätzen.
Ich habe vorher noch nie so eine Maschine gefangen und habe Ihn schnell ungemessen wieder schwimmen lassen.
Du scheinst ja eher mal mit solchen Kalibern zu tun zu haben, vll. haste ja ein Auge dafür?!


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2020)

Da kann man sich stark verschätzen. Dass er über 1,4m hat ist aber klar  

Würde aber auch auf 1,9 bis 2m tippen. Ist im Endeffekt aber auch egal, das Erlebnis zählt.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2020)

Der Wels in meinem Profilbild war 1,20m
Kannst ha mal vergleichen.

schätze daher auch 1,8-2m?


----------



## Gufierer (13. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Der Wels in meinem Profilbild war 1,20m
> Kannst ha mal vergleichen.
> 
> schätze daher auch 1,8-2m?



Bis zu 1,60m habe ich schon öfter gefangen,nur eben noch nie so ein Kaliber! Danke für eure Einschätzungen, dann lag ich ja richtig! ^^


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2020)

Petri zu dem Kaliber. Miss doch mal deinen Unterarm, daran kannst doch ziemlich genau abmessen wie lang der war.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Juni 2020)

Oberarm.


----------



## hanzz (13. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Oberarm.


Ja natürlich. Ist ja viel einfacher


----------



## Stulle (13. Juni 2020)

Erst ne gute Tat getan, dann belohnt worden  







Vaddern hat ne Flunder fehlt nur noch ein Brachsen dann ist das Quartett voll.


----------



## Stulle (13. Juni 2020)




----------



## Stulle (13. Juni 2020)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern nenn Wels gefangen auf 10cm Gufi, hier bei uns stehen die auf kleine Köder!
> Hatte den 2 mal dran, beim ersten mal hatte er regulär gebissen da ich den Gufi wieder aus dem Maul holen konnte!
> Bei 2-ten mal habe ich Ihn am Schwanz gehakt, aber diesmal konnte ich Ihn von beiden Haken befreien.
> 1,90-2m+ war er groß,ausgedrillt an einer 40g Rute, 14er Geflecht und 30er Vorfach, hat eben etwas länger gedauert!
> ...



Mein Rekord ist ca 20 cm und aus den 90ern.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Petri zu euren Welsen und anderen Fängen! Eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend nochmal raus, aber es sind schlimme Unwetter vorhergesagt worden! 
Da meine Angelplätze von Bäumen umgeben sind und auch das sichere Aufstellen eines Brollys nicht so gut möglich ist, habe ich mich entschieden, zu Hause zu bleiben. 

Zudem weiß ich auch nicht, von welcher Himmelsrichtung die Gewitterzellen/Tiefdruckgebiete reinziehen... 
Wenn man da seinen Wetterschutz falsch aufbaut, regnet es dann voll rein und durch starke Windböen kann er beschädigt werden oder es wird sonst wie ungemütlich. 
Naja, und die Bißanzeiger der Ruten hört man im Regen entweder gar nicht oder werden dauernd ausgelöst.... 

Wenn ich dann noch 30 - 60km nach Hause fahren muß, möglicherweise Nachts im strömenden Regen, ist auch das nicht mehr sicher! 
Wie denkt ihr darüber?  Wetter einfach aussitzen bzw. abwarten, weiterangeln oder nix riskieren und rechtzeitig einpacken?


----------



## Achim_68 (13. Juni 2020)

Beweg deinen Hintern nach Hause. Der nächste Angeltag kommt bestimmt.


----------



## phobos (13. Juni 2020)

Bin heute auch draußen, bisher null. Gestern das Wasser ziemlich gestiegen, jetzt wieder leicht am fallen. Falls das so bleibt muss ich "meinen" Plätzen mal den Rücken kehren und wo anders versuchen ob es nicht doch an den kack Fischottern liegt... Langsam wirds komisch...

Hier ist auch Vorwarnung für Gewitter, bisher in weiter Ferne Blitze. Ich verkrümmele mich da auch lieber wenn das akuter wird. Will weder unterm metallschirm noch ne Rute in der Hand haben bei sowas, muss ja nicht davon leben. Oder ich wähle Plätze wo ich mehr oder weniger vom Auto aus angeln kann, und sitz das ggf aus.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2020)

Petri Stulle, schönes "Eimerbild"

Petri Heil Phobos, drücke dir die Daumen.

Gewitter??? Da gibt`s doch so geile Apps, da weiß man genau wann und wo ... auf jeden Fall 1h vorher ...


----------



## Mordendyk (13. Juni 2020)

Der erste dieses Jahr. 
Biss auf Grundel


----------



## rolfmoeller (14. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den Fängen.
Danke für Eure bebilderten Berichte.
Weiter so.


----------



## Stulle (14. Juni 2020)

So die bringe ich zum wiegen für die Statistik.
Vielleicht muss der ein oder andere noch zurück gesetzt werden.

Morgen ist dann Tombola und aufräumen. 

Vaddern sagt er hat einen 70+ Aal beim Eimern verloren


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

Sauber. Da sind ja wieder ne ganze Menge Klamotten raus gekommen. Ich war heute Abend kurzerhand auch nochmal draußen. Vor allen Dingen da die angekündigten Gewitter komplett an uns vorbei gegangen sind. Ich habe erst gedacht, ich muss ohne Aal nach Hause, weil bis auf 2-3 Kleine und fast keine Biss Totentanz herrschte, aber zwischen 1:15-2:00 Uhr fanden sich auf einmal ne ganze Hand voll Abnehmer für die ausgelegten Grundeln. Ging echt Schlag auf Schlag. Ich darf nun zufrieden Schlafen gehen. Ich hau das obligatorische Eimerbild Mal wieder bei den Aalen rein.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> So die bringe ich zum wiegen für die Statistik.
> Vielleicht muss der ein oder andere noch zurück gesetzt werden.
> 
> Morgen ist dann Tombola und aufräumen.
> ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juni 2020)

Petri Stulle,
da hat sich der Ansitz auf die Schlängler ja voll gelohnt, wo hast Du denn in Hamburg deinen Ansitz gehabt?


----------



## Stulle (14. Juni 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri Stulle,
> da hat sich der Ansitz auf die Schlängler ja voll gelohnt, wo hast Du denn in Hamburg deinen Ansitz gehabt?



Ilmenau-Kanal bei Winsen(Luhe) vaddern war 20m weiter aber hat deutlich weniger gefangen.

Sehr gemischte Ergebnisse hatten wir ich bin mit 2,5kg auf Platz 2 der erste Hatte 4,2 kg da wir das mindest Maß auf 45 erhöht haben und es viele fehlbisse gab waren fast 10 Leute ohne Fisch und viele haben nur ca 500g mitgebracht. 

Wenn die verwiegung nicht nur zur allgemeinen Belustigung wäre würden bestimmt noch weniger gezählt werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> So die bringe ich zum wiegen für die Statistik.
> Vielleicht muss der ein oder andere noch zurück gesetzt werden.
> 
> Morgen ist dann Tombola und aufräumen.
> ...


Super dickes Petri Stulle


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Vaddern sagt er hat einen 70+ Aal beim Eimern verloren



Petri Stulle. Dann sind ja noch allerhand Aale bei euch unterwegs.

Wie geht das denn, daß man einen Aal beim "Eimern" verliert?


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Stulle. Dann sind ja noch allerhand Aale bei euch unterwegs.
> 
> Wie geht das denn, daß man einen Aal beim "Eimern" verliert?


Dir fallen Sie dann ja immer ins Boot   , aber dem gemeinen Uferangler entrinnen sie auch einfach Mal. Habe das schon in allen Varianten hinbekommen, inkl. Dem Klassiker der Meinung zu sein, das Deckel bzw. Verschluss des Eimers zu sind

Wenn du dir das Video von Stulle Mal angeschaut hast, was er letztens hier Mal verlinkt hat, kann man das nachvollziehen


----------



## Stulle (14. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Stulle. Dann sind ja noch allerhand Aale bei euch unterwegs.
> 
> Wie geht das denn, dass man einen Aal beim "Eimern" verliert?



Er hat die Selbe schwarze Tonne wie ich der Aal konnte sich wohl beim Lösen so weit aufrichten das er über die Kante kam und sich ins Wasser Katapultieren konnte.
Wir stehen bei Hochwasser ja bis zu den Knien im Wasser was aus der tonne Raus kommt und den Haken lose hat ist wieder Frei.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juni 2020)

Wind von der Seite also kein Carolina Rig sondern mit Jig wird angeklopft bei dem Zander. 28gr. Sinkphase 1sek.


----------



## hanzz (14. Juni 2020)

Echt so ein Gewicht am Kanal ? Bist doch am Kanal oder nicht ?


----------



## Vanner (14. Juni 2020)

Und was ist der Vorteil davon, den Gummi so zu montieren, dass der Haken am Bauch raus kommt?


----------



## Guinst (14. Juni 2020)

Der ist richtig aufgezogen @Vanner. Fox Rage Zanderpro gold-glitter.


----------



## Vanner (14. Juni 2020)

Ah okay, wusste ich nicht. Sah mir komisch aus, darum die Frage.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ech so ein Gewicht am Kanal ? Bist doch am Kanal oder nicht ?


Ja.
Es geht um die Kontrolle und Kontakt bei seitlichen Wind. Habe Trotzt 28gr kaum Gefühl gehabt und jetzt abgebrochen.

Und manchmal mögen die Zander das Klopfen.
Heute hat keiner aufgemacht.


----------



## Seele (14. Juni 2020)

Hätte schönes Waller-Wasser


----------



## niclodemus (14. Juni 2020)

Mutti hat gesagt ich darf und schon sind die Ruten scharf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 348538
Anhang anzeigen 348538


----------



## JasonP (14. Juni 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Petri zu den Fängen.
> Danke für Eure bebilderten Berichte.
> Weiter so.


Ganz deiner Meinung...
Ich finde leider viel zu selten Zeit zum Angeln. Daher freut es mich wenigstens hier zu sehen, wie es bei anderen läuft


----------



## phobos (14. Juni 2020)

Probiere es heute auch nochmal, gestern wieder nur 1 biss hat ca 10m Schnurr genommen dann wieder losgelassen. Wetterbericht auch fürn arsch, kein Regen vorhergesagt, regnet aber seit fast 2h und sieht auch nicht nach Besserung aus. Daher entgegen des heutigen Plans Autoplatz... Hoffnung gering... 

Hat wer Erfahrung mit auftreibenden köfi auf Zander mit kleiner upose? Waller finden geil Zander hatte ich bisher noch keinen damit..


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juni 2020)

dann mal Petri!

Ich tue derweil meine 80cm Fertigvorfächer für Aal auf 40cm runterkürzen.


----------



## niclodemus (14. Juni 2020)

So, entschneidert, 53 cm. Der dritte dieser Größe in diesem Jahr.


----------



## rolfmoeller (14. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Zetti


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juni 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> ... Am besten töten und entsorgen, ....


Am besten in der Pfanne od. Räucherofen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also, der Zwergwaller hat zwar ganz lecker geschmeckt, hatte aber nur genauso viel auf den Gräten, wie ein Spatz Fleisch auf der Kniescheibe!
> 
> Ich hoffe, das ich mich beim Welsangeln auch mal steigere! Mein erster europäischer Wels hatte mal grade 46 cm, statt größer werden die bei mir eher kleiner!
> Glaube, ich sollte mal die Ködergröße verändern, aber dann fange ich keine Aale mehr...



Hallo,

der Bekannte von mir, der auf die Zwergwelse gezielt bei Flexdorf angelt, hat schon welche mit 40 cm gefangen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Stachelritter


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Bekannte von mir, der auf die Zwergwelse gezielt bei Flexdorf angelt, hat schon welche mit 40 cm gefangen.
> 
> ...



Aha, also gibt es doch kapitale Zwergwelse im Main-Donau-Kanal! 
Sollte da wohl auch mal hin zum Angeln... 

Worauf hat dein Bekannter die denn gefangen, Köfi oder Wurm? 
Fische in DER Größe machen schon Spaß... und sind in der Küche auch bestens verwertbar!


----------



## Tuxedo75 (15. Juni 2020)

Nach nur einer Stunde Ansitz 
	

		
			
		

		
	



45 Pfund Milchner. Hat eine schöne Sauerei auf der Matte hinterlassen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Aha, also gibt es doch kapitale Zwergwelse im Main-Donau-Kanal!
> Sollte da wohl auch mal hin zum Angeln...
> 
> Worauf hat dein Bekannter die denn gefangen, Köfi oder Wurm?
> Fische in DER Größe machen schon Spaß... und sind in der Küche auch bestens verwertbar!



Wenn du scharf auf Zwergwaller bist, kann ich dir Weiher in der Adelsdorfer Ecke empfehlen. In der Größe um die 15-20cm fängst du da in einer Stunde in entsprechend "verseuchten" Gewässern locker 30 Stück. Mein Verein fischt einen großen Weiher dort extra alle 5 Jahre ab, um den Viechern halbwegs Herr zu werden. 

Schmecken tun sie aber wirklich lecker. Hinter dem Kopf einschneiden und dann das Mini-Filet zum Schwanz hin abziehen. Nur mit Butter und Salz braten. 40 Filets sind ein leckeres Abendessen.

Bzgl. der Köder: Dosenmais, Wurm und leerer Haken. Die beißen auf alles.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Aha, also gibt es doch kapitale Zwergwelse im Main-Donau-Kanal!
> Sollte da wohl auch mal hin zum Angeln...
> 
> Worauf hat dein Bekannter die denn gefangen, Köfi oder Wurm?
> Fische in DER Größe machen schon Spaß... und sind in der Küche auch bestens verwertbar!



Hallo,

die meisten auf Wurm, er erzählte aber auch etwas von Fischfetzen. Sein bestes Ergebnis waren mal 8 Stück an einem Tag.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die meisten auf Wurm, er erzählte aber auch etwas von Fischfetzen. Sein bestes Ergebnis waren mal 8 Stück an einem Tag.
> 
> ...



Also, dann hat er die am Tage gefangen? Dachte, die sind nur Nachtaktiv... Anscheinend gibt's bei den Zwergwelsen im MDK kein Fanglimit,  wie sind die eigentlich in die Fangkarte einzutragen, oder gar nicht?


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also, dann hat er die am Tage gefangen? Dachte, die sind nur Nachtaktiv... Anscheinend gibt's bei den Zwergwelsen im MDK kein Fanglimit,  wie sind die eigentlich in die Fangkarte einzutragen, oder gar nicht?



Hallo,

gefangen hat der die Zwergwelse hauptsächlich abends bis in die Nacht hinein (das ist keiner, der die ganze Nacht am Wasser verbringt). 
Beim Eintragen würde ich zu gar nicht tendieren, aber wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, ruf doch einfach beim Verband an und frage danach. Zur Sicherheit würde ich genau notieren, wann und um wieviel Uhr ich da von wem die Auskunft bekommen habe, falls die sagen, den Zwergwels braucht man überhaupt nicht eintragen. Nicht, dass da dann bei einer Kontrolle ein Fischereiaufseher anderer Meinung ist, dann kannst Du den entsprechend aufklären.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Okay, werde ich machen! Habe den von neulich bis jetzt auch nicht eingetragen...


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Also, dann hat er die am Tage gefangen? Dachte, die sind nur Nachtaktiv... Anscheinend gibt's bei den Zwergwelsen im MDK kein Fanglimit,  wie sind die eigentlich in die Fangkarte einzutragen, oder gar nicht?




Hi, im Zweifelsfall immer Eintragen, wenn es den Bewirtschafter nicht interessiert (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) dann kann er es ja einfach überlesen...

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Regen und späte Zeit..

einen Aal gab es trotzdem


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juni 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, im Zweifelsfall immer Eintragen, wenn es den Bewirtschafter nicht interessiert (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) dann kann er es ja einfach überlesen...
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo,

das ist schon richtig. Nur kann man in diesem Fall in der Tagesspalte unmöglich mehr als 3 Fische eintragen, wenn das Ganze noch halbwegs lesbar bleiben soll.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe den von neulich bis jetzt auch nicht eingetragen...



Ein normaler Aufseher wird Dir da höchstwahrscheinlich auch keinen Strick draus drehen, auch wenn in der Karte steht "*Alle Fische* sind, sobald sie in Besitz genommen werden, mit Kugelschreiber in das Fangbuch einzutragen".

Da man aber ggf. auch an einen peniblen Bürokraten geraten kann, wärst Du mit dem Tipp von Lajos schon auf der sicheren Seite.

Zwergwelse sind früher oft in den MD-Kanal gespült worden, wenn der Dechsendorfer Weiher über den Forstgraben/ Seebach abgelassen wurde.  Bei 35ha Wasserfläche kamen da schon einige zusammen.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Da ist mir auch die ganze Zeit die Frage im Kopf geschwirrt ob man als Excel ne Liste führen sollte...

sagen wir ich entnehme 20 Zander im Jahr. auf der Karte ist da niemals genug Platz für.


----------



## niclodemus (16. Juni 2020)

Aber nur, wenn du das Notebook mit zum Angeln nimmst. Bei uns steht nämlich drin "sofort, noch am Fangort"


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

passt doch! Kann direkt meine Highend Fotokamera an den Laptop ankoppeln und direkt live streamen und den Fang auf Instagram, Facebook und Twitter posten xD


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

Hab mir bei dem schönen Wetter frei genommen. Ist schon fast zu schön.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2020)

Perfekt Mathias  
Hast wohl die ganzen Wolken zu uns rüber geschoben. Die Sonne gab es seit Samstag Nachmittag hier nicht mehr zu sehen,
was ich allerdings auch nicht als zu schlimm empfinde.

Dann mal viel Erfolg.
Ich setze diese Woche aus, also bis Freitag, dann geht es fürs ganze Wochenende an die Weser


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

Danke Aalzheimer.

Angeln scharf 





Ich werde gleich mal ins Wasser hoppen, sonst hällste das hier nicht aus. WT 21°C.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> .....Ich setze diese Woche aus, also bis Freitag, dann geht es fürs* ganze Wochenende an die Weser*



Geil, Traumgewässer die Weser ! 

Bericht von der UW wäre spitze ( Fänge , beste Tide usw. )

Grüße und Petri !

R.S.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

Früher hab ich hier alle paar Jahre mal einen kleinen Hecht gefangen. Dieses Jahr schon der zweite. Ich dachte schon das wäre ein ordentlicher Aal.
83cm hat er und nun ist er tot und schwimmt wieder im Wasser. Ich esse ja gerne Hecht, aber der hatte überall Ausschlag und offene Stellen am Schwanz. Haken hab ich entfernt, falls ihn sich der Seeadler holt.


----------



## niclodemus (16. Juni 2020)

Trotzdem Petri und vor allem noch den Zielfisch. Traumhafte Gegend und dann noch so ein Boot. A Träumsche.


----------



## ollidi (16. Juni 2020)

Kapitaler Wolgazander aus dem MLK.


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2020)

Hübsch sind se ja. Petri


----------



## ollidi (16. Juni 2020)

Danke! Und ist geschmacklich dem normalen Zander absolut nicht nachstehend.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

Petri Olli.


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

Strippe, so 45 ...


----------



## rolfmoeller (16. Juni 2020)

Petri den Fängern


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

So, hab mich mal ans Ufer verdrückt.









Wenn der Fischer schon die Reusen hoch nimmt, ist nicht viel zu holen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Millionen, wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Rute raus auf Zander mit Grundelköder

ab Mitternacht dann Wechsel auf Tauwurm für Aal


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Juni 2020)

Ansitz auf Zander geht auch? Ich hab die Stachelritter bislang nur aktiv auf Gummifisch gefangen...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Klaro - mit Köfi dann


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Juni 2020)

Mir noch nicht vorgekommen, beim Ansitz mit Köfi auf Aal im NOK, Aal, Plattfische, Grundeln aber kein Zander


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Hab erst am Samstag einen 62er Zander auf Rotauge gefangen mit der Grundmontage


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Juni 2020)

Fettes Petri euch Jungs !!!!
Da habt ihr ja schöne Dinger rausgezaubert... Ich war leider die letzten Tage anderweitig beschäftigt, aber nächste Woche gehts dann wieder ans Wasser...
Allen schöne Zeit am Wasser und natürlich gut Druck am anderen Ende der Rute ...


----------



## zokker (16. Juni 2020)

Petri Dank Thomas

und Petri Heil Deniz. Mal sehen ob wir was Rauszaubern. 

Hab eben mal den Himmel geknipst. 
Das sind Eiskristalle in 80 km Höhe. Die reflektieren das Sonnenlicht. Seltenes Naturschauspiel. 







Beisst gerade


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2020)

Echt komisch hier heute 
Teils bewölkt, windstill, trübes Wasser da es nachmittags geregnet hat und nun trocken..

aber nix geht.. kein Rauben, keine Bisse, garnix


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

Doppelschlag. Der kleine, der kaum zu sehen ist, hat gut 60. Den Grossen schätze ich auf 90. Alle beide in noch nicht mal 1m Wassertiefe.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Super! Petri


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

Eben hatte ich noch einen. So 65.
Wird schon wieder hell, naja richtig dunkel wird es ja jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juni 2020)

Es geht jetzt ans Wasser. Es gibt so Tage, da ist das Leben einfach nur schön.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

Sauber @zokker . Richtig geile Bilder und natürlich schöne Schlangen.
Sende mal ein Bild vom Großen wenn Du Ihn in der Hand hast.
Ganz schöner Brummer.

@ollidi 
Dir auch Peri zum Russland-Gestreiften. 
Die müssen entnommen werden oder wie war das nochmal?
Bei uns sind die so noch nicht aufgetaucht. Zumindest nicht, dass mir das aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

Hab mich schon um 5 ins Tiefe gelegt, da war es noch angenehm.
Ententeich. 
Beisst nix.


----------



## niclodemus (17. Juni 2020)

Moin, Petri an alle Fänger. @zokker, da muss ich Aalzheimer recht geben, deine Bilder sind echt schön. Sehe sie mir gerne an. Und, einen 90er fängt man ja auch nicht alle Tage. Ich kann es gar nicht genug betonen, ich beneide dich um deine Bedingungen.
@olli, wie groß (lang) war er denn, keine Ahnung was bei den Wolgis so kapital ist. Sollen ja auch bei uns im MLK drin sein, gesehen habe ich noch keinen.
Gruß André


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die müssen entnommen werden oder wie war das nochmal?


Ja. Die müssen entnommen werden. Zumindest auf unserer Strecke bei Peine und vom östlichen Nachbarn der IGM, weiß ich es auch.

Gehört Eure Strecke zum Zuständigkeitsbereich des AVN? 
Dann habe ich hier noch mal einen Link für Dich: Klick mich


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> wie groß (lang) war er denn


Der hatte 45 cm und einen schönen breiten Rücken.
Normal kenne ich die so um die 38 - 40 cm. Aktuell kommen die auch nicht mehr so oft vor. Vor ein paar Jahren konntest beim Fischen mit Gufi schon mal ein paar pro Tag erwischen.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2020)

Gestern geschneidert leider..

war echt komisch. Nicht ein einziger Biss - weder auf KöFi noch Wurm...

nicht mal der Wurm wurde gestern angefasst....


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Juni 2020)

So. Nach viereinhalb Stunden, das Angeln beendet. Nicht ein Biss. Dafür konnte ich unsere Fischadler und den Seeadler bei der Jagd beobachten. War auch schön.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ja. Die müssen entnommen werden. Zumindest auf unserer Strecke bei Peine und vom östlichen Nachbarn der IGM, weiß ich es auch.
> 
> Gehört Eure Strecke zum Zuständigkeitsbereich des AVN?
> Dann habe ich hier noch mal einen Link für Dich: Klick mich



Ich wandel an der Grenze des Wahnsinns zwischen dem normalen Westfalen, also dort wo ich wohne, und dem gemeinen Niedersachsen  
Habe sowohl beim DEK als auch MLK nur wenige Kilometer zur Niedersächsischen Grenze. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich überfragt, welchem Verband meine Vereine angehören. 
Ich habe von jedem Verein auch ein Verbandsbuch mit jährlicher Mitgliedsmarke. Habe ich noch nie drauf geschaut. Die Verbände tangieren mich persönlich gleich Null. Ich befasse mich damit auch nicht. Die DEK Karte und ein Teilstück des MLK bekommen ich über den ASV Rheine, die restliche MLK Strecke beziehe ich über die NWA


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich überfragt, welchem Verband meine Vereine angehören.


Bin ich nach Deinen Ausführungen auch... Irgendwo habe ich auch mal gelesen, daß die grundsätzlich überall entnommen werden müssen. Ich finde das aber nicht mehr...
Lass uns das aber bitte nicht hier weiter bequatschen bevor es zu stark OT wird. Wir können das ja gerne per Unterhaltung ( PN ) weiterbereden.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ...
> Sende mal ein Bild vom Großen wenn Du Ihn in der Hand hast.
> Ganz schöner Brummer.
> ...








 62, 65, 92.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juni 2020)

@zokker 
Wow, dickes Petri zum Ofenrohr. Das ist ein wirklich schöner Aal.
Und gleich eine Badetag hinterher  

Kommen Deine Schlangen, auch bei der Größe, in den Räucherofen, oder was bevorzugst Du?


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

Nein, die Dicken werden sauer eingelegt.

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## kridkram (17. Juni 2020)

Dickes Petri Zokker!

Ja du hast es nicht schlecht getroffen wo du wohnst. Allerdings denke ich bist du gegenüber vielen hier im Vorteil (wie auch einige Andere hier), wenn man auf Aal fischt in Gewässern die Verbindung zu Ost- und Nordsee haben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juni 2020)

Hammeraalbeute, Petri, Mathias! 

Beim 90er hat sich deine Rute wohl kräftig verneigt?!  Alle auf Köfi? 
Was wiegt denn der große? 
Mit dem hättest du eine Superchance auf einen vorderen Platz bei der Blinker- und Fisch&Fang Hitparade! 
Mach doch da mal ne Fangmeldung.... 

Morgen Abend greife ich auch wieder an, 3 Schlängler würden mir schon reichen....


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Zokker!
> ...
> Allerdings denke ich bist du gegenüber vielen hier im Vorteil ...


Petri Dank
Ja, natürlich bin ich im Vorteil, bin auch froh so ein geiles Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen. Aber auch hier springen dir die Aale nicht ins Boot.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hammeraalbeute, Petri, Mathias!
> 
> Beim 90er hat sich deine Rute wohl kräftig verneigt?!  Alle auf Köfi?
> Was wiegt denn der große?
> ...



Danke,
die ersten 10m kam er ohne Widerstand mit, aber kurz vor dem Boot hat er den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt, Bremse ist aber immer ordentlich eingestellt.
Alle auf Gründling.
Hab ihn nicht gewogen, dafür war er nicht dick genug.

Wettbewerb und Angeln geht bei mir absolut nicht.  

Ich wünsche dir morgen Abend einen vollen Eimer ...


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Bei dem Wetter noch mal schnell eine Stunde an den MLK.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil Olli, hol was raus. 

Ich muß erst mal ausschlafen.


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil Olli, hol was raus.


Danke.   Ich gebe mir Mühe. Aber im Moment ist Ruhe an allen Ruten...


----------



## kridkram (17. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank
> Ja, natürlich bin ich im Vorteil, bin auch froh so ein geiles Gewässer beangeln zu dürfen. Aber auch hier springen dir die Aale nicht ins Boot.


Keine Frage Zokker,
Aber du wirst heute kein abgeschlossenes Gewässer mehr finden, wo sich der Bestand mit frei zugänglichen Gewässern vergleichen kann.
Das ist einfach ne Frage des Geldes. Wenn bei uns Besatz kommt, dann nur Glasaal und das nicht öfter als aller 5 Jahre. 
In Ungarn kannst du noch in einigen Seen tolle Fänge machen, zB. Im Balaton oder Varänsesee, Kollege war vor 2 Jahren am Varänsesee campen, mehrere Aale am Abend waren normal, ich hab Bilder gesehen!


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Danke.   Ich gebe mir Mühe. Aber im Moment ist Ruhe an allen Ruten...



Wahrscheinlich nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm! Hier in Mittelfranken braut sich ganz schön was zusammen.... Wird die Nacht wohl ziemlich Unwettern!
Hoffe, dann ist keiner von euch mehr draußen.....!


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> braut sich ganz schön was zusammen


Hier wird es auch duster. Und der Kumpel hier will neben mir anlegen. Dann ist eh Schluss.


----------



## ollidi (17. Juni 2020)

Das war leider eine Nullrunde. 
Ein paar Bisse gab es, aber immer der Haken abgeknipst. Also Wollhandkrabben. Die scheinen im Moment eine richtige Plage zu sein.

Nächstes mal wird es besser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juni 2020)

@zokker  Petri zur Schlange, schönes Ding. Wird echt mal Zeit das bei dir die Metermarke kommt, ich würde es dir sowas von gönnen.

Bin auch mal wieder guggn am Steinbruch, hat letztes Mal ja geklappt.
Mal guggn wie es heute wird.


----------



## rolfmoeller (17. Juni 2020)

na dann mal ein fettes Petri zu den Schlangen.
Danke für Eure bebilderten Berichte.
Weiter so.


----------



## Zmann (17. Juni 2020)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen,den 90iger fängt man nicht alle Tage...dickes Petri Mathias!
Ich versuche es auch mal wieder,wenn was kommt dann melde ich mich wieder.

Viel Glück Rudi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Juni 2020)

Fettes Petri zokker!!!
Ein richtig geiler Brummer, freut mich sehr für dich... ich glaube der beste, der dieses Jahr hier gemeldet wurde...
Nochmals voooolll, feeeetttt Petri !!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2020)

ollidi schrieb:


> Das war leider eine Nullrunde.
> Ein paar Bisse gab es, aber immer der Haken abgeknipst. Also Wollhandkrabben. Die scheinen im Moment eine richtige Plage zu sein.
> 
> Nächstes mal wird es besser.



Nimm mal Geflecht als Vorfach, irgendwas aus dem Karpfenbereich. Das knipsen die Krabbler nicht mehr durch.
Kenn das selber zur Genüge, allerdings eher aus der Elbe und nicht aus dem MLK, da sind sie zwar auch aber doch massivst weniger wie in der Elbe.

Ich gesell mich dann dazu und melde auch mal ne Nullrunde...nicht mal nen Anfasser.


----------



## ollidi (18. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nimm mal Geflecht als Vorfach, irgendwas aus dem Karpfenbereich. Das knipsen die Krabbler nicht mehr durch.


Der Tip ist gut   und die Idee hatte ich gestern auch schon. Leider hatte ich das nicht dabei, weil das in einer anderen Kiste liegt, die zu Hause war...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Ich werd heut Abend auch wieder rausgehen.

Noch net ganz sicher wohin jedoch..

Kelsterbach Stammplatz
Steinheim
oder mal Raunheim probieren


----------



## Aalhunter33 (18. Juni 2020)

Gestern Ansitz am MLK Ecke Hannover-Sehnde.......nix,null,bis auf eine Grundel,die sich meine Bima schnappen musste.
Irgendwie tot Bereich Hannover.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2020)

Das schien aber gestern durchaus ein allgemein Problem zu sein. Gewittriges Aalwetter ohne Aal. Schon häufiger die Erfahrung gemacht. Ich habe mich zwar selber mit dem Spiel meines heißgeliebten aber leider völlig talentlosen 1.FC Köln gequält und war nicht am Wasser. Aber einer von meinen Kumpels war am MLK, und einer am DEK. Beide vermeldeten absolute Nullnummer (Grundeln aussen vor).


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Bei mir war das ja vorgestern so..

Windstill, trübes Wasser, und nachmittag hatte es ordentlich geregnet.

Im Wasser dann tote Hose - net mal die Grundeln wollten..


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Juni 2020)

Gehe heute Abend mal auf Z-Welse und mal schauen, wie "am Tag danach" die Schlangen so drauf sind... 
Bilderbericht folgt dann. 
Müssen im MLK nicht unbedingt Wollhandkrabben sein, können auch Camberkrebse für Köderabfraß bzw. Schnurkappung in Frage kommen. 
Auftriebskörper auf dem Vorfach können auch helfen! Einen am Wirbel kurz nach der Schlaufe,  den anderen 10 cm vorm Köder. 
Mit Schnurstoppern entsprechend fixieren...


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Gehe heute Abend mal auf Z-Welse und mal schauen, wie "am Tag danach" die Schlangen so drauf sind...
> Bilderbericht folgt dann.



Hallo,

na dann man viel Glück.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Juni 2020)

Bin jetzt seit 18.00 am Wasser. Da saß ein altes Anglerpärchen, die ich fragte, ob ich mich in einem Abstand von ein paar Metern dazusetzen darf. Kein Problem! 
Eine Rute legte ich auf Grund, mit der Kopfrute stippe ich Köfis. 
Was mich nervte, war das meine "Kollegen" mehrmals Ihre Posenmontagen mit meinen Schnüren kreuzten! 

Darauf angesprochen, was das soll, wurden die Typen voll unfreundlich und deren ihr Ton wurde entsprechend unkollegial.... 
Habe soetwas noch nie erlebt! Hoffentlich verschwinden die bald, fangen tun die eh nix (mehr)....


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2020)

Kann die Fische im Wasser hören 

meine Grundel liegt ca 5-7m vom Ufer entfernt

mal schauen


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juni 2020)

Ein geiles Bild! Schaut fast aus wie der Fluß Styx, am anderen Ufer sieht es aus, als obs da brennt... Und im Vordergrund: Da muß ich an den Titel denken: "Smoke on the Water" von DEEP PURPLE.... 

Bin wieder Zuhause. Habe mein Angelplatz unter einer sehr hellen Laterne aufgeschlagen, was mir gestern Abend nicht klar war. Viel zu viel Licht ging ins Wasser, also zu hell für Aal und Z-Welse, habe dann um 22.30 eingepackt. Zudem mußte ich zuhause die beim Stippen gefangenen Köfis aufziehen (Grundeln zwischen 7 u. 9cm und ein Ukelei mit 16 cm, aus dem schneide ich Fischfetzen. 

Euch da draußen noch ein fettes Petri! Gute Nacht, haut noch was raus!


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

Mein bisheriges Resümee 

2x Montage neu machen müssen, einmal komplette Montage verloren, gefangen bisher eine Grundel......


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

@ollidi


DenizJP schrieb:


> Mein bisheriges Resümee
> 
> 2x Montage neu machen müssen, einmal komplette Montage verloren, gefangen bisher eine Grundel......


Immerhin kein Schneider


----------



## ollidi (19. Juni 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Immerhin kein Schneider


Ja danke auch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Juni 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein. Ich habe gestern Abend für 3 Stunden mein Glück auf Platte vom Strand aus versucht hat geklappt. Insgesamt gab es 8 Stück wovon 4 mit durften


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juni 2020)

Heute neue Stelle angegangen, Schilf recht und links, geht aber nicht tief. Ne kleine Grundel von gestern und Wurm liegen ca. 7m draußen. 

Die Treppe ist echt praktisch, man verliert so nie die Übersicht! 
Wünsche an alle draußen ein fettes Petri! 

Mögen euch die Schlangengötter wohlgesonnen sein!


----------



## niclodemus (19. Juni 2020)

Mutti hat gesagt ich darf und schon sind die Ruten scharf ;-)


----------



## rolfmoeller (19. Juni 2020)

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juni 2020)

Vorhin hätte ich ein cooles Erlebnis: Hinter mir fährt die Hafenbahn und fuhr Kesselwaggongs durch die Gegend. 
Wahrscheinlich wurde im Fürther Hafen ein Tanker entladen... 

Sie fuhr nicht schnell und der Lokführer rief mir ein "Petri Heil!" zu! 
Das fand ich einfach sehr nett! 

Hier quakt im Schilf nur ein einsamer Freddy Frosch, und so langsam sollten sich die Schleimer zu meinen Ködern schlängeln.....


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2020)

Holt was raus Jungs, jetzt müsste es ja langsam los gehen ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Ebbe


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juni 2020)

Abendromatik


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2020)

wieder daheim..

war nix mit Spinnfischen heute.. bin an 3 verschiedene Orte (die empfohlen wurden) gefahren. An allen 3 war jedes freie Uferstück voll mit Anglern..

hab es letztendlich aufgegeben und bin wieder heim gefahren....


----------



## zandertex (19. Juni 2020)

Der Untere sah mal genauso aus wie der obere Köderfisch......wer auch immer das war.Ich habe noch ein paar davon.


----------



## rolfmoeller (19. Juni 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> Der Untere sah mal genauso aus wie der obere Köderfisch......wer auch immer das war.Ich habe noch ein paar davon.



Ich tippe auf Wollhandkrabben.


----------



## JottU (19. Juni 2020)

Ich verstehe es nicht. Seit zwei Jahren nix mehr in der Nacht auf Köfi, und auf Wurm muss der Aal erstmal an den Brassen vorbei.


----------



## Zmann (19. Juni 2020)

Ist momentan wie verhext,ich sitze auch wieder und bekomme auch Bisse aber nur ganz kurzes gezuppel,auf Fisch geht noch nicht mal ein Biss...


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juni 2020)

Bei mir ist auch totale Flaute... Hinter mir Wetterleuchtet es gelegentlich  
und einige Regentropfen haben mich veranlaßt, den Schirm aufzubauen. 

Köder liegen vor der Schilfkante, aber seit 4h kein Biß.... Und das überall, ich versteh das nicht.....


----------



## JottU (20. Juni 2020)

Über Bisse kann ich nicht klagen, sind halt immer nur Brassen. 
Hab jetzt zwei um die 50, da werde ich mich mal an Buletten probieren.


----------



## Zmann (20. Juni 2020)

Da hab ich gerade noch rum geheult und schwupps war die Pose weg...was soll ich sagen Premiere...mein erster Aal auf Köderfisch,der hat sich einen kleinen Barsch rein gepfiffen.
Man bin ich froh das es endlich mal wieder geklappt hat...ne 60 sollte der haben


----------



## niclodemus (20. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Aal aber irgendwie kommen immer Zander dazwischen. Immerhin werden sie größer. 58cm. Dieses Jahr der Beste.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juni 2020)

Na, Petri, Zman! 

Klappt doch... Bis um 1.00 mache ich noch. Muß morgen früh Einkaufen gehen und Nachmittags gehts wieder ans Wasser... 
Jetzt habe ich den Schirm aufgebaut und kein weiterer Regen ist gefallen... 
Hast du den EINMAL aber nicht dabei, schüttets dann wie aus Eimern...


----------



## niclodemus (20. Juni 2020)

So, bin wieder zu Hause. Allen, die durchhalten ein dickes Petri, den Anderen, schlaft gut. VG André


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2020)

Fettes Petri


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. Juni 2020)

Auch von mir ein Petri an die Fänger.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

So Leute!
Rute im Wasser und alles bereit.
Heute meinen guten Platz frei gehabt.

werd bis so 2-3 hier bleiben


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil Deniz ... passe bloß auf das du nicht zu hoch wirfst ...


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

Hehe danke

aktuell nicht viel aber ein 12cm Rotauge, werd ich später für Zander nehmen

Und neben mir an der Stelle sitzt ein älterer polnischer Angler mit dem ich bissel quatsche.

jedes zweite Wort im Satz ist kurwa


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juni 2020)

Bin auch wieder draußen, neue Stelle, selbe Welle! 

Sensorik scharf, ebengrade, Köder waren erst 5 min. im Wasser, auf Gründlingsschwanz ein Zander vor der Schilfkante! 

Zwar untermaßig, aber jetzt bin ich noch motivierter! 
Links ist ne Mini-Grundel dran und den Gründlingsschwanz habe ich mit ein paar Wurmstückchen aufgepeppt... 

Ein fettes Petri an alle, die noch draußen sind! Denis, schöner Platz, da geht bestimmt was!


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

Wow Petri!


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

Hier angeln grad welche vom Schlauchboot..was mich verwundert

haben außerdem an ner Bachmündung zum Main quer ein Seil gespannt

das für Waller oder?


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2020)

Wirklich ein Seil ? Hört sich schon ein bisschen nach ner Wallermontage an. Umlenkmontage oder so ?


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. Juni 2020)

Ruf die WaSchuPol.  Glaube nicht das das erlaubt ist.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juni 2020)

Geht bei euch was? Hier bei mir ist Totentanz, kein Wind, keine Strömung, glattes Wasser. 
Zwar ne schöne, warme und dunkle Nacht, aber bis auf den Zander bis jetzt ohne einen "anständigen" Biß.... 

Aber auch ohne Radaubrüder, wie letzte Nacht....Ein paar Typen sind verbotenerweise mit dem Auto ans Kanalufer gefahren und haben ihren Krach voll aufgedreht! 
Ein Kollege, der 200m von mir entfernt angelte, hat deswegen eingepackt.... 
Etwa um Mitternacht kam die Polizei, fuhr zu meinem Platz und fragte mich nach den Ruhestörern.
Ich sagte denen, das die vor einigen Minuten weggefahren sind, möglicherweise noch oben am Parkplatz stehen. 

So war das dann auch. Kontrolle und dann wahrscheinlich Platzverweis ausgesprochen! 
Auch soetwas passiert mal beim Nachtangeln.... 
Aber mich haben die Polizisten nicht kontrolliert, obwohl ich damit gerechnet habe....


----------



## Kay1 (20. Juni 2020)

Muss es denn immer gleich die Polizei sein? Lass sie doch machen und schau mal was das wird. Die Polizei kannst ja immer noch rufen. Vielleicht wollen die ja nur spielen.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2020)

Zanderbiss vergeigt weil ich gechattet habe


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. Juni 2020)

Hat grade angefangen zu Regnen, ob das irgendeine Fischart ermuntert, jetzt erst recht auf meine Köder zu beißen? 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt.... Wenigstens ist kein Gewitter oder starker Wind.... Hört zwar immer wieder mal auf, ich hoffe nur, das aus "leichtem" kein "schweres" Wetter wird.....


----------



## Papamopps (20. Juni 2020)

Noch Fragen...
Nix ging


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Juni 2020)

Regnet jetzt stärker, den werd ich wohl aussitzen (müssen). Habe es ziemlich weit bis zum Auto... Ab nächster Woche soll es ja hochsommerlich warm werden, bin aber trotzdem für jeden Tropfen Regen dankbar, die Natur kann ihn gut gebrauchen! 

Zudem findet man so besser und schneller viele Tauwürmer!


----------



## Thomas. (21. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hier angeln grad welche vom Schlauchboot..was mich verwundert
> 
> haben außerdem an ner Bachmündung zum Main quer ein Seil gespannt
> 
> das für Waller oder?





rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Ruf die WaSchuPol.  *Glaube* nicht das das erlaubt ist.



jau, 
im Zweifelsfall erst mal anscheißen


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juni 2020)

Bin auf dem Weg...


----------



## niclodemus (21. Juni 2020)

Petri an alle, die gestern draußen waren und an die die heute raus fahren. Mein „Kontingent“ an Angelzeit ist diese Woche leider aufgebraucht.  VG André


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juni 2020)

Gerade eben habe einen großen Zander verloren aaaaaaa meine Hände zittern immer noch von der  Aufregung und Enttäuschung


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. Juni 2020)

Sieht nach Sehestedt aus, viel Glück und Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Juni 2020)

Viele Bisse ziemlich weit draußen. Noch ein Fisch ca. 50 vor den Füßen verloren.
Es ist Wutprobe.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2020)

Echt schade @tomxxxtom 
Den dicken Zander hätte ich ja auch gern gesehen. Aber wie so oft. Es befreien sich immer die Dicksten Dinger.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2020)

Deshalb werden sie mit der Zeit ja auch richtig dick


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Juni 2020)

Habe heute bis um 4.00 gemacht, hatte zuletzt vor der Schilfkante ziemlich heftige Bisse auf Wurm bekommen, konnte diese aber leider nicht umsetzen. 
Eine Verlegung der Mini-Grundel an die Bißstelle erbrachte nur Desinteresse vom "Wurmfan". 
War erst um 5.30 im Bett.... 

Ja, es ist schon enttäuschend, einen Fisch nicht fangen und landen zu können! Trotzdem imma weiter probieren und die Motivation nicht verlieren! 
Entdeckte bei einem Spaziergang heute Morgen noch eine interessante Angelstelle, einen breiten Einlauf mit UW-Struktur... 
Beim nächstenmal dann......


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2020)

Sehr ärgerlicher Tom und Michael.

Ich bin auch los, Regenzeit ist vorbei. 

Senken ist angesagt.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2020)

Der Uki laicht schon wieder und der große Plötz auch. Gründlinge waren auch ein paar dabei.
Angeln scharf


----------



## kridkram (21. Juni 2020)

Hau was raus zokker!
Ich hab jetzt 3 Wochen Urlaub und werde morgen Abend den ersten Versuch starten. 
Nächste Woche fahr ich dann nach Bayern an einen See zum Angeln für paar Tage. Ich will da endlich mal den Zielfisch Waller angehen. 
Schauen wir mal.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2020)

Danke, ich geb mein bestes. 

Nachtangelstelle.
 Mal sehen was die kürzeste Nacht im Jahr so bringt. Um 23:43 Uhr ist Sonnenwende.

Die Mücken machen mich nach verrückt.

Auf dem See war heute nix los.


----------



## Bootsy48 (21. Juni 2020)

Heute mal wieder ein Highlight am Abend gehabt inklusive Hammerdrill


----------



## Zmann (21. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die kürzeste Nacht im Jahr so bringt.


Bei mir bis jetzt nichts...kein Biss...viel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr....
Geile Tinca Bootsy,dickes Petri!


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Petri zur Schhleie.

Ich hatte auch gerade einen Biss. So um die 70.

Wir haben seit einer viertel Stunde Sommer.


----------



## Zmann (22. Juni 2020)

Ich bin Zuhause zwei Anfasser hab ich zu verzeichnen...sensationell das zweite Bild Mathias und der Aal natürlich auch!


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Danke Lars.

Ist das ein Ofenrohr. 
Auf jeden fall grösser wie der letzte. 
Hab ihn schon vor einer halben Stunde raus geholt ... musste mich erst mal beruhigen.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

3 Uhr unb ich kann die Kopflampfe schon wieder ab nehmen.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Sonnenaufgang und ab ins Tiefe.


----------



## kridkram (22. Juni 2020)

Topp Aal Zokker! 
Zeig dann nochmal ein Bild in seiner ganzen Pracht! 
Bitte, als Motivation für mich


----------



## rolfmoeller (22. Juni 2020)

Petri zu Aal und Schleien.
Weiter so.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juni 2020)

Wieder einmal super tolle Fotos und ein dickes Petri zu den Aalen!!!!


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2020)

Da wartet man auf den Kran und der Kollege da unten fängt Aale


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2020)

Kannst ja auch heimlich in den Pausen von dort oben auswerfen 

brauchst dann halt noch nen passenden Kescher zu ablassen xD


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Ich kann wirklich von Glück sprechen. Selbst die Fischer, die Mo immer die Reusen kontrollieren, sind heute Morgen nicht draußen gewesen. Der Aal läuft überhaupt nicht zur Zeit, hört man überall auf den Seen. Ich hatte auch nur die 2 Bisse. Das war wirklich Glück (und auch ein kleinesbis
schen Erfahrung dass ich die letzten Male die richtigen Stellen ausgewählt habe














Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (22. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Da wartet man auf den Kran und der Kollege da unten fängt Aale
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349155


Von Blohm + Voss Dock 5 aufgenommen?


----------



## Stulle (22. Juni 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Von Blohm + Voss Dock 5 aufgenommen?



Ja für 8 Uhr wurde ich herbestellt vielleicht geht's um 10 los.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (22. Juni 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ja für 8 Uhr wurde ich herbestellt vielleicht geht's um 10 los.


Na hoffentlich stimmt die Kaffeeversorgung ;-)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juni 2020)

Geiles Kaliber zokker und voll Fett Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Schön, dass selbst Du als „alter Hase“ dich nach so ein Ofenrohr noch beruhigen muss...
Ich mag solche Adrenalinschübe immer wieder gern...


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den Aalen,  Mathias! 
Die Schleie ist auch schön.... 

Ich muß mir auch mal eine gute Aalstelle suchen, meistens ist dann der An- und Abfahrtweg ziemlich weit... 
Aber egal, morgen früh räuchere ich meine bisherigen Schlangen, dann ist wieder Platz im TK-Schrank für neue....


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2020)

Sauber Zokker. Schon wieder so ein Monster.   
Da ist ja für Nachschub beim "Sauren Aal" gesorgt


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Danke an alle. 



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Geiles Kaliber zokker und voll Fett Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Schön, dass selbst Du als „alter Hase“ dich nach so ein Ofenrohr noch beruhigen muss...
> Ich mag solche Adrenalinschübe immer wieder gern...


Ja ja, wenn so einer nicht gleich in den Kescher geht dann kriegste schon das Flattern. 





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich muß mir auch mal eine gute Aalstelle suchen...


Ich angel zZ niemals 2mal an der selben Stelle. 




kridkram schrieb:


> Topp Aal Zokker!
> Zeig dann nochmal ein Bild in seiner ganzen Pracht!
> Bitte, als Motivation für mich











Achso, 70 und 94


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2020)

Alto Belli @zokker 
Was für ein Teil. Armdick 
Fettes Petri


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2020)

Super Fisch, Zokker!
Und toller Bootsschuppen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Snâsh (22. Juni 2020)

@DenizJP das Fischen vom Boot ist nicht erlaubt. Das Ausbringen der Montagen ebenso wenig. Da es aber nicht kontrolliert wird, machen es leider immer wieder welche und bringen alle anderen dadurch unter Generalverdacht.
Ich kenne leider auch ein paar die das machen, habe es erst wieder am Donnerstag beobachten können.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2020)

Ich durfte das Schauspiel wie gesagt Samstag Nacht beobachten. Haben sogar einen Wels gefangen..


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Boah! Mathias, das ist ja schon fast ein kleiner Conger! :-0
Der hat bestimmt die Rutenspitze schön nach unten gezogen.... 
Was hast du für eine Schnurstärke fürs Vorfach und als Hakenart/größe
verwendet?  

Der wiegt locker 5 Pfd..... Jetzt bist du der Aal- König! 
Laß ihn dir schmecken, egal ob sauer eingelegt, in Aspik, geräuchert oder als Aalpastete!


----------



## bw1 (22. Juni 2020)

Super Fische, Glückwunsch! Der dicke Aal ist schon beeindruckend, so einer fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Juni 2020)

........schöner Aal ! Glückwunsch.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Juni 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Alto Belli @zokker
> Was für ein Teil. Armdick
> Fettes Petri


Und was ein Schädel ! Der ist echt beeindruckend


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke an alle.
> 
> 
> Ja ja, wenn so einer nicht gleich in den Kescher geht dann kriegste schon das Flattern.
> ...



Dickes Petri, Erfahrung zahlt sich halt immer wieder aus.

Oh ja, mit dem Keschern und weiche Knie dabei kenne ich nur zu gut, auch wenns bei mir schon nen Weilchen her ist. Das vergisst man nicht.


----------



## AngelnderJan (22. Juni 2020)

Snâsh schrieb:


> @DenizJP das Fischen vom Boot ist nicht erlaubt. Das Ausbringen der Montagen ebenso wenig. Da es aber nicht kontrolliert wird, machen es leider immer wieder welche und bringen alle anderen dadurch unter Generalverdacht.
> Ich kenne leider auch ein paar die das machen, habe es erst wieder am Donnerstag beobachten können.


Wo hast du die Information denn her? Ich habe auf der Seite der " Fischer-Zunft zu Höchst am Main" nichts dazu gefunden und in der ""Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der                        Fischerei und den Schutz der Fische", nach Hessischer Fischereiverordnung (HFO)" auch nichts.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juni 2020)

Zokker - leichter Blankaal - Look?

Leicht silbrig, knitterige Haut, große Augen - so sah meiner auch fast aus...

Petri !


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. Juni 2020)

Die vergrößerten Augen sind mir auch aufgefallen....


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2020)

So, neues Gewässer. Hoffentlich lassen die Krebse meine Würmer in Ruhe.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2020)

Erster Fisch, ne 30er Schleie. Schwimmt aber wieder.


----------



## kridkram (22. Juni 2020)

Man Zokker, 
Ich angle jetzt 44 Jahre und hab auch noch echt gut Aalzeiten erlebt, aber leider ist mir so ein Fang noch nicht geglückt, bei 86 bin ich hängen geblieben.  Was ist eigentlich dein Rekord? 
Mach jetzt auch gleich los, mal wieder an ein anderes Gewässer. 
Wäre aber auch mit einem Zander zufrieden!


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Danke an alle.



kridkram schrieb:


> ...
> Was ist eigentlich dein Rekord?
> ...



97 cm, der Meter ist mir bisher auch versagt geblieben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke an alle.
> 
> 
> 
> 97 cm, der Meter ist mir bisher auch versagt geblieben.


Das kenne ich. So viel ins Aalangeln investiert, 7x die 90 geknackt und beim größten ist das Maßband ein Zentimeter unter der magischen Marke stehen geblieben. Aber so hat man wenigstens noch ziele


----------



## Zmann (22. Juni 2020)

Und weiter geht's,werd zwar Morgen Probleme haben bei Aufstehen aber die Sucht zieht mich einfach ans Wasser


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Was hast du für eine Schnurstärke fürs Vorfach und als Hakenart/größe
> verwendet?
> ...


----------



## kridkram (22. Juni 2020)

Gerade ne karausche gefangen, nix mit Aal.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2020)

Bei mir auch tote Hose, bis jetzt ...


----------



## kridkram (22. Juni 2020)

Zokker,  alles klar.


----------



## kridkram (22. Juni 2020)

Gerade schönen Biss auf Köfi gehabt und mach nen Anfängerfehler! Sitz unter einer Eiche und habs vergessen, mach den Anhieb nach oben und hänge natürlich fest! Fazit, Abriss und Essig.


----------



## kridkram (22. Juni 2020)

Bin fertig mit der neuen Montage und ausgeworfen,  ist mein Schwimmer weg.
Leider bloß ein untermaßiger Zander.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (22. Juni 2020)

...ich nehme an,…...Zokker angelt im Paradies und nimmt einen Vorfach und Haken der die Beute hält... tztztztzzz


----------



## kridkram (23. Juni 2020)

Um 2 Uhr Schluss gemacht, 2 kleine Zander und ne karausche sowie das Malheur mit der Eiche.


----------



## Snâsh (23. Juni 2020)

AngelnderJan schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Information denn her? Ich habe auf der Seite der " Fischer-Zunft zu Höchst am Main" nichts dazu gefunden und in der ""Verordnung über die gute fachliche Praxis in der                        Fischerei und den Schutz der Fische", nach Hessischer Fischereiverordnung (HFO)" auch nichts.


Von der WaPo die ich einmal danach gefragt habe. Fischen auf der Schiffahrtsstraße in unserer Gegend wäre nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Blueser (23. Juni 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei mir auch tote Hose, bis jetzt ...


Um halb eins eingepackt, da die Krebse nervten. Kein Biss, an meinem alten Gewässer habe ich da wenigstens Ruhe vor den Biestern und die Karpfen sorgen für Abwechslung. Also das nächste Mal wieder meine alten Stellen aufsuchen.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juni 2020)

Wieder Am Main wieder auf Zander und ab Mitternacht auf Aal 

schauen ob was geht


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juni 2020)

Die Fischfetzen für Aal hätt ich nun..


----------



## Zmann (23. Juni 2020)

Hol was raus,ich setz heut aus!


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juni 2020)

Hehe...

hab nun abgebaut und bin ca 1km weiter runter gefahren....
Neben mir war ne Gruppe polnischer Angler- so laut rumgebrüllt, gelacht und andauernd kurwa geschrien...da kommt kein Fisch...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2020)

Du bist aber schon am Wasser und nicht aufm Dorfplatz?


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Da war er.... mein erster Schnurbruch 
Aalglocke bimmelt 2x massiv, ich mach den Anhieb und merk dass anschließend sofort etwas mit Macht die Rute Richtung Wasser zieht! Aber richtig... das gibg 2 Sekunden und zack war die Montage weg da meine Bremse zu hart war......

Ich vermute Wels.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juni 2020)

War bestimmt einer! Fische gerade Nachts mit starkem Tackle, den Aal und Zander störts nicht und einen Wels kriege ich damit auch raus, wenn ich mit einem Biß rechnen muß, weil besetzt.....


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Warte geht noch weiter ^^


Egal, Montage wieder dran, Tauwurm drauf und raus damit an andere Richtung

5 Minuten!! Später erneut starke Ruckler der Rute und kräftiges Bimmeln der Glocke 

Leichterer Anhieb uuuund zack erneut Schnurbruch und Montage weg...

War ne 0,355mm Mono mit 12kg Tragkraft....

@Chief Brolly wird so gewesen sein. Hatte direkt an der Stelle im Mai nen 1,20m Wels mit ner geflochtenen gefangen


----------



## Blueser (24. Juni 2020)

Bei mir war die Ursache für Schnurbruch immer der einfache Clinchknoten am Wirbel. Das letzte Mal habe ich am Ende der Schnur die restlichen Verwindungen des Knotens gesehen. Seit dem mache ich den verbesserten Clinchknoten und zweimal durch das Öhr und das Schnurende zum Schluss mit dem Feuerzeug zur Kugel verschmolzen. Wenn da jetzt was reißt, ist es das dünnere Vorfach.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte den Palomarknoten nachdem ich gelesen hatte dieser eigne sich für dicke Monofile..


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juni 2020)

Egal, ob geflochtene oder Mono, bisher habe ich den Wirbel immer nur eingeschlauft... Da ist bisher nichts gerissen! 

Empfehle dir, zukünftig 0,05mm dickere Mono oder besser gleich 0,32er geflochtene als Hauptschnur und 35kg Kevlar-Vorfachmaterial zu verwenden! 
Es kann ja einfach nicht sein, 2 gute Fische durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren und diese mit Haken und Schnur, evtl. auch der Montage herumschwimmen zu lassen!


----------



## daci7 (24. Juni 2020)

@DenizJP 
Hast du die Bremse denn vollkommen zu? Eine 35er Mono reißt ja nicht mal so eben durch, damit sollte man auch bei nem Wels nicht binnen Sekunden so belämmert dastehen...
Oder hast du auf ner Muschelbank ausgelegt und das waren evtl Aale, die direkt zwischen muschelbesetzte Steine sind? Dann hilft auch die dickste Schnur meist nichts...


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Egal, ob geflochtene oder Mono, bisher habe ich den Wirbel immer nur eingeschlauft... Da ist bisher nichts gerissen!
> 
> Empfehle dir, zukünftig 0,05mm dickere Mono oder besser gleich 0,32er geflochtene als Hauptschnur und 35kg Kevlar-Vorfachmaterial zu verwenden!
> Es kann ja einfach nicht sein, 2 gute Fische durch Schnurbruch zu verlieren und diese mit Haken und Schnur, evtl. auch der Montage herumschwimmen zu lassen!



Jo da haste vollkommen Recht...

war auch direkt mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

@DenizJP 
Wie war das nun mit der Bremse? Ich fische die auch immer komplett geschlossen, will dem Aal ja keine Möglichkeit geben, sich einen
Unterschlupf zu suchen. Wenn dann aber mal was dickes drauf geht, also bei uns dann eher Karpfen oder vielleicht ne  Monsterschlange, 
geht die Sache meistens ähnlich aus wie bei Dir. Wenn wir Welse drin hätten, hätte ich die Bremse wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig geöffnet.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Beim ersten Mal war die Bremse recht straff zu....

das ging dann auch recht schnell dann leider...


War aber eben auf Aal aus...ich hatte zwar an der Stelle im Mai meinen 13kg Wels rausgezogen....aber ich gestehe da Aalhaken und ein Tauwurm drauf...ich habe in meiner Naivität das Welsrisiko ausgeschlossen...

Lerneffekt ist da..


----------



## Snâsh (24. Juni 2020)

@DenizJP du musst am Main immer etwas kräftiger Fischen. Wir fischen ja quasi an den selben Stellen. Ich habe eine 60er Schlagschnur und eine 24er geflochtene auf 5000er Penn Battle 2 Rollen und 250gr Heavy Feeder Ruten. Ich fische nicht gezielt auf Aal oder Zander beim Ansitz, ich fische wirklich einfach nur mit kleinen Köfis und meist 1-2 Tauwürmern um mir alle Möglichkeiten offen zu lassen. Der 2. häufigste Fisch nach der Grundel ist bei mir der Wels auf unserer Strecke   Da kannst du dann wirklich auch dagegen halten! Die Kante am Main ist unglaublich mit Muscheln bewachsen, wenn du den Fisch nicht direkt dirigieren kannst, dann kappt er dir alles ohne Probleme!


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2020)

Hehe jo....
Da komm ich mir vor als ob ich mit Stipprute auf Wallerjagd gehe xD


----------



## BerndH (24. Juni 2020)

Tja, was soll ich sagen. Bei mir hat sich das mit der Angelei jetzt wohl erstmal erledigt.

Heute Nacht hat am Oberlauf von unserem Bach eine Fabrik gebrannt. Das ganze Löschwasser ist dann mit allem möglichen Zeug in unseren Bach gelaufen.

Das Wasserwirtschaftsamt rechnet mit einem massiven Fischsterben und hat gleich ein Verzehrverbot für Fisch aus unserem Bauch ausgesprochen.

Ich könnt im Moment wirklich nur noch heulen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juni 2020)

BerndH schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich sagen. Bei mir hat sich das mit der Angelei jetzt wohl erstmal erledigt.
> 
> Heute Nacht hat am Oberlauf von unserem Bach eine Fabrik gebrannt. Das ganze Löschwasser ist dann mit allem möglichen Zeug in unseren Bach gelaufen.
> 
> ...




Rechtanwalt einschalten, um Ansprüche zu sichern ( Renaturierung und Besatz ).

Die Natur erholt sich, dauert.

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2020)

Ach Du Scheiße. Neben der rechtlichen Absicherung kommt aber eben das persönliche dann mit. Da gibt´s ja Bezug zum Gewässer und Verbundenheit. Dazu die Gewissheit, dass das Gewässer für unbestimmte nicht beangelbar sein wird.

Ich hoffe Bernd, dass Du zumindest noch Ausweichgewässer hast um der schönsten Nebensache der Welt nachzugehen.


----------



## BerndH (24. Juni 2020)

Nein, Ausweichgewässer gibt es nicht. Bin in zwei Angelvereinen, aber die Strecken sind genau nacheinander.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juni 2020)

Oh verdammt! Was war das denn für eine Fabrik!? 
Es ist genausoschlimm wie ein Fischsterben, wenn man gefangene Fische nicht essen darf/kann, auch wenn es zu ersterem nicht kommen sollte... 
Aber vielleicht kannst du dir für ein anderes Gewässer eine Tages, - Wochen, - oder Monatskarte holen....


----------



## kridkram (24. Juni 2020)

Das ist halt ein Nachteil bei den meisten Vereinen in den alten Bundesländern die im VDSF organisiert sind. Die haben nur ihre selbst gepachteten Gewässer und dann heißt es zahlen. 
Hier in Sachsen kann ich heute an meine Talsperre fahren, morgen nach Dresden an die Elbe und übermorgen an den Auensee nach Leipzig, alles mit meiner Angelkarte.
Dazu hab ich für 10€ im Jahr noch eine Thüringenkarte, wo nochmal viele stehende und fließende Gewässer beangelbar sind.


----------



## niclodemus (24. Juni 2020)

Mutti hat gesagt ich darf und schon sind die Ruten scharf. Bin mal wieder am MLK bei Magdeburg.


----------



## niclodemus (24. Juni 2020)

@bernd: ich wünsche ein wenig Glück, manchmal wird nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht. Ist natürlich echt Mist soetwas. Bin echt froh, daß ich ganz LSA beangeln darf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Juni 2020)

War heute morgen auch oben am MLK, gab nen 58er Zander kurz vor 12uhr bei brütender Hitze.

Bist du mit Radl unterwegs das du soweit runter fährst bis gegenüber Barleber? Ich mein, da ist ja nirgends in der Nähe sonst ne Möglichkeit ein Fahrzeug abzustellen, müßtest also schon nen ordentlichen Fußmarsch in Kauf nehmen.

Drück dir die Daumen und hol noch was raus.


----------



## niclodemus (24. Juni 2020)

Ja, ich schnallt das Rad aufs Auto und radle dann hier her. Vorn am Parkplatz ist es mir zu voll und ich hoffe, dass es hier vlt. noch einen Fisch mehr gibt.  Danke für deine Wünsche.


----------



## kridkram (24. Juni 2020)

Hab jetzt auch die Ruten drin und versuche mein Glück auf ein neues!


----------



## inextremo6 (24. Juni 2020)

Zitat Zokker
97 cm, der Meter ist mir bisher auch versagt geblieben.

Hi Zokker,
wollte Dir noch persönlich zu dieser Granate gratulieren, ist schon ein Ausnahmefisch uuuuuund irgendwann sollte es Dir noch vergönnt sein den Meter zu knacken
Bei mir hat es genau 24 Jahre intensives Aalangeln gebraucht, bis ich 2014 den Meter (Profilbild)geknackt habe. Das war damals die Nacht der Nächte, einen um die 65,ein 83er  ein 87er und einer von 1.02 der damals als 1.er kam, Den 65er wollte ich schon wieder reinschmeissen, dachte er wäre untermassig.....
Hab jetzt eine ganze Weile nicht geschrieben,wurde aber durch Deinen Fang motiviert ab jetzt wieder meine Fänge zu posten.Saison läuft gut, nur die wahren Ausnahmefische fehlen mir noch.


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

So, bin wieder zu Hause. War ein Satz mit x. Hatte einen super Zanderbiss, Fisch nahm ca. 10m Schnur, Anschlag, kurzer Kontakt und dann nichts mehr. Gefühlt habe ich den Köderfische aus dem Magen gezogen, ohne das der Haken gefasst hat. Köderfische sah aus wie neu. Naja, manchmal verlierst du und manchmal gewinnen eben die Fischlies. Schlaft gut.
VG André


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

Ab nach Hause..

gab ne 50er Schlange  und nen 10cm Kaulbarsch..


----------



## BerndH (25. Juni 2020)

War ne Firma die Holzwolle verarbeitet. Die Farbe kommt vom einfärben der Osternester. Zudem wurden in der abgebrannten Halle noch wachsanzünder für Kachelöfen gemacht. 

Mal schauen wie es heute da aussieht. Das Landratsamt hat allen Angelvereinen an der Ebrach erstmal das angeln untersagt. Auch am Unterlauf. Also denke ich mal das dieses ganze Gemisch erstmal nicht so harmlos eingestuft wird. 

Irgendwann werden ja heute mal die Gewässerproben ausgewertet sein. Dann weiß man mit Sicherheit mehr.


----------



## kridkram (25. Juni 2020)

Hab um 1 Uhr Schluss gemacht,  absolut nichts.
BerndH, da drück ich euch die Daumen das alles glimpflich ausgeht!


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2020)

@kridkram  Interessant - ich bleibt teilweise falls möglich bis 3-4 Uhr wenn die erneute Beißphase der Aale bzw. Zander kommt.

Hab meine letzten Fänge alle so zw 1:55 und 3 Uhr gemacht.


----------



## kridkram (25. Juni 2020)

So, bin gerade rein. War heute fast den ganzen Tag Forellen fischen in Thüringen an der Saale.
Als ich so gegen 11 Uhr ankam, hat es tatsächlich noch geregnet, aber ziemlich schnell war Schluss damit.
Hab erst mit der Spinnrute gefischt und ab spätem Nachmittag mit der Fliegenrute. 
Hab etliche Bafos gefangen, 3 durften mit.
Leider am Fluss scheiss Empfang, so das ich erst jetzt senden kann.


----------



## niclodemus (25. Juni 2020)

ach man, ich beneide dich. Habe drei Fliegenruten im Keller, zwei Wurfkurse gemacht und bin immer noch zu blöd die Schnur nach vorn zu bringen. Dabei find ich Fliegenfischen so cool. Bin aber scheinbar ein Bewegungsidiot. Aber riesen Petri zu den Forellen. LG André


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Juni 2020)

Die 1.Nacht vom Boot  aus dieses Jahr ohne Aal..Naja es gab wenigstens noch ein guten Zander. Kaum Bisse.Wenn dann kamen die sehr flach .der Zander biss bei knapp 1m Wassertiefe. Schöne Kulisse, wenn man die Häuser nicht 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
erkennt


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Zander.

Ich überlege ob ich überhaupt noch raus fahre, sind Gewitter angesagt. Wenn dann aber erst späht am Nachmittag - Abend. 
Jetzt muß ich erst mal zum Zahnarzt  und danach den Schlafzimmerschrank irgendwie abbauen oder vorziehen ... die Katze kam heute Morgen mit einem Vogel und der lebte noch ... der ist  jetzt hinterm Schrank


----------



## kridkram (26. Juni 2020)

Niclodemus
Was waren das denn für Kurse, das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, das einer das werfen nicht lernt!
Ich selber hab auch schon einigen die Grundkenntnisse des Werfens beigebracht. Manche brauchen halt länger aber lernunfähig.......
Wo wohnst du denn, gibts da wenigstens einen Fluss wo du üben kannst?


----------



## kridkram (26. Juni 2020)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei dir Zokker, gibts da keine Zander, weil du noch nichts in der Richtung gepostet hast?


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Doch, ab und zu hab ich auch mal einen. Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ob ich letztes Jahr einen hatte, aber so 1-2 sind es manche Jahre.


----------



## niclodemus (26. Juni 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> und danach den Schlafzimmerschrank irgendwie abbauen oder vorziehen ... die Katze kam heute Morgen mit einem Vogel und der lebte noch ... der ist jetzt hinterm Schrank


Hallo Zokker, das kenne ich zur Genüge. Unsere Katze schleppt grundsätzlich alles lebendig mit ins Haus. Die Quintessenz ist, dass bei uns an den strategischen wichtigen Orten prophylaktisch die Mausefallen stehen ;-) Eigentlich war das irgendwie anders herum geplant.


----------



## niclodemus (26. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Was waren das denn für Kurse, das hab ich ja noch nie gehört, das einer das werfen nicht lernt!


Naja, die waren auch nicht hochprofessionell. Habe es eigentlich für Norwegen gemacht. Pollack und Co. Da kommt es schon darauf an, in den Schuss zu kommen und genau damit habe ich echt Probleme. Keine Ahnung warum ich den Doppelzug nicht korrekt hin bekomme. Hier in der Region gibt es eher wenig was man sinnhaft mit der Fliegenrute befischen kann.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Juni 2020)

Zumindest ist die Elbe groß genug zum Üben, befischbar wäre vielleicht die Bode wesentlich weiter westlich von Egeln.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Juni 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Die 1.Nacht vom Boot  aus dieses Jahr ohne Aal..Naja es gab wenigstens noch ein guten Zander. Kaum Bisse.Wenn dann kamen die sehr flach .der Zander biss bei knapp 1m Wassertiefe. Schöne Kulisse, wenn man die Häuser nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein fettes Petri zum Glasauge! Was hat er denn für Maße (Länge, Gewicht)?


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> ... ;-) Eigentlich war das irgendwie anders herum geplant.



YMMD

DANKE


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Juni 2020)

Danke Euch und viel Erfolg an alle die es weiter probieren.
Ist im Moment recht schwierig. Heute stell ich mich gleich ins Flache, aber heute beginnt das Wo-Ende, da werde ich kaum Ruhe finden.
Chief B. hab nicht gemessen, schätze so um die 70cm+-3cm, hätte den Zander auch wieder freigelassen, aber leider hatte der sich am Boot so um die Ankerleine verwickelt, dass kein Leben ,nach katastrophaler Landung,mehr im Fisch war.
Thats live,er hätte es anders haben koennen 
Zur Erklärung :Ich war vorletzte Woche mit meinem Sohn zum Aaleangeln in Schweden. Aber ausser einem gut 70er Aal gabs Massen an Zander,die ja irgendwie mit den Aalen konkurrieren. Egal ob Wurm oder toter Köderfisch, es war wie Plötzen stippen. Mein Sohn hat dort auch seine 1.en grösseren Zander gefangen und die mussten natürlich alle mit.Kurios war ,dass alle sog. Zanderspezialisten kaum etwas fingen oder nur Zwerge. Wir mussten und ich wollte auch, mehrere Zander wieder entlassen,da sie über das erlaubte Höchstmaß lagen.Und da ich hauptsächlich nur geräucherte Aale esse, ist der Jahresbedarf an Zanderfilet voll ausgeschöpft.


----------



## kridkram (26. Juni 2020)

Zokker hab gerade Unwetterwarnung ua für MV bekommen,  also Vorsicht!


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Ich weiß, sitze schon auf Kohlen. Das eine Regenradar sagt um 19 Uhr ist Schluß, dass Andere sagt geht weiter mit den Gewittern. Nassen Arsch hab ich mir auch schon geholt ... bin nach dem Mittag mit Fahrrad zum Baden gefahren ...

ZZ Gewittert es noch mächtig hier.


----------



## kridkram (26. Juni 2020)

Hier in der Region gibt es eher wenig was man sinnhaft mit der Fliegenrute befischen kann.
Unser Jugendwart angelt mit guten Erfolgen auf Hecht, Barsch und Zander mit der Fliegenrute vom Bellyboot aus auf den verschiedensten Talsperren hier. Denke das ist vielleicht auch eine Option für dich, vor allem hast du da im Rücken wunderbar Platz. 
Den Doppelzug brauch man hier kaum, da müsst ich mich auch erst mal eingroven!


----------



## niclodemus (26. Juni 2020)

Dann bist du lt. Regenradar aber mehr in Richtung Vorpommern unterwegs.


----------



## niclodemus (26. Juni 2020)

War in Richtung Zokker gemeint.


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> Dann bist du lt. Regenradar aber mehr in Richtung Vorpommern unterwegs.


Ich bin MSE, Mecklenburgische Schweiz. Genau da wo gerade die Gewitter sind.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil an alle da draußen!

Ich hab nun gepackt und mach mich das erste Mal mit 2 Grundruten gleichzeitig auf den Weg 

die Hitze ist aber echt net feierlich...


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Ich mach mich auch auf den Weg.


----------



## Hering 58 (26. Juni 2020)

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Dank! Gerade aufgebaut, Gewitter sind noch in weiter Ferne.


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Heil Deniz und Blueser. 
Mal sehen ob wir was raus ziehen. 

Angelplatz erreicht. 
Köfis hab ich mit. 

Ganz in Ruhe erst mal ein Bier trinken. Ist eh noch etwas früh.

Super Wetter, hoffentlich bleibt es so.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Ebenfalls Petri, Wetter ist hier in Thüringen bilderbuchmäßig.


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Zokker.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

So! Ruten scharf!

das erste mal mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig 

mal schauen was geht


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Was man alles so findet, wenn man mit dem Echolot rumspielt.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Petri, @DenizJP! Ist das der Hocker von Aldi  ?
Bei mir pünktlich wie die Post, meine geliebten K2:


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

@Blueser oh Gott! Erwischt


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Den habe ich auch . Nehme ich, um die Füße hoch zu tun ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo Freunde, auch ich habe kurz vor 20.30 ans Wasser geschafft. Leider waren die von mir angepeilten Plätze schon besetzt, aber ein netter Klönschnack war trotzdem drin. 
Mein Nachbar hat einen 80er Aal auf Wurm und ich kann euch auch schon den 1. Schlängler des Abends vermelden! 

Habe heute Abend meine Eimer zuhause vergessen, habe das aber in der Nähe vom Fürther OBI gemerkt. Ich also hin in die Farbenabteilung und die hübsche Bedienung nach einem leeren 20l gefragt und ihr mein Dilemma geschildert. 
Da sie auch einen Angler kannte, gab sie mir einen sogar ohne Berechnung mit! Das fand ich top! Müsste mir allerdings aus einem Putzlappen aus dem Auto und 2 Gummibändern einen Mundschutz improvisieren, das war bestimmt die häßlichste Maske des Abends!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Jungs und geile Fänge euch allen  heute Nacht !!!!!!!    
 Ich bin morgen oder übermorgen dann auch mal wieder unterwegs...
Haut was raus.....


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2020)

@Chief Brolly 
Sei ma froh, dass du einen Putzlappen im Auto hattest... ich hätte nur meine Fischlappen dabei gehabt ... gut, da wird auch kein Virus mehr durchkommen, aber ich würde mir trotzdem gern ersparen so einen Lappen im Gesicht tragen zu müssen


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Petri Michael und Blues das geht ja fix bei euch.

Ich hab die Angeln jetzt auch scharf.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Dir auch Petri! Bei mir jetzt Biss auf Biss. Mücken halt ...


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2020)

@Blueser 

willkommen im Club...

Hab T-Shirt an und dünne Jacke vergessen......


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube, ich muss mir das Mückenspray auch in den Gehörgang machen. Die finden jede Stelle .


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Mücken hab ich auch reichlich. Chemie kommt aber beim Aalangeln nicht in Frage.
Läßt ja auch bald wieder nach.


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Ich ziehe beim Einsprühen Gummihandschuhe an. Die Karpfen schreckt es jedenfalls nicht ab:


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Juni 2020)

War bei mir auch schlimm, kurze Hose und T-Shirt! Kam gar nicht mehr dazu, mir was langes anzuziehen, hatte hier Biß auf Biß, einmal sogar bei beiden Ruten gleichzeitig! 

Hatte aufgezogene Tauwürmer ausgelegt, stelle jetzt um auf Köfi..... 
Sehr ruhige Nacht, kein Wind, kein Schiff, fast keine Strömung. Mein Nachbar hat noch einen 60er raus, packt aber ein. 
Sein Bruder angelt grade im Main auf Waller bei Kitzingen und hat nen schönen 90er, perfekte Küchengröße gefangen, habe grad das Bild gezeigt bekommen. 

Bisse haben hier auch nachgelassen, ist richtig Ruhe eingekehrt....


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2020)

Petri zum Karpfen.
Ich hab auch was ... zu klein


----------



## Blueser (26. Juni 2020)

Ebenfalls Petri, immerhin Fisch...


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Juni 2020)

Ich kann auch den1.en Aal melden.ca.60-65 auf tauwurm  in 1m tiefe


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. Juni 2020)

Was ist denn das andere da im Eimer, Mathias? Etwas weiter links von mir bekommt ein Wendebecken eine neue Steinschüttung, da haben die alles Schilf abgeschnitten, ein Teil davon treibt jetzt im Kanal auf und ab.... Gottseidank ist Nachts kaum Strömung, sonst denkt man immer: "Biß!" wenn die Schilfteppiche in die Schnur treiben, was man nicht sieht.... Am anderen Ufer ist das Tanklager hell erleuchtet, ich bin voll geblendet...


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juni 2020)

Nummer 2 und 3 gleiche rute gleicjet koder 
Gleiche stelle und die werden e
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
twas größer


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2020)

Sankt Schlängelein ist mir hold.

ne 55er Schlange gefangen 
Mal schauen was bis in den Morgen geht


----------



## Zmann (27. Juni 2020)

Bin auch am Wasser....hab gerade einen Mega Biss auf Köderfisch gehabt der nahm Schnur ohne Ende,bis in den Gärten gegenüber eine Silesterrakete knallte....köder ausgespuckt,ich könnt kot......


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2020)

Petri Paul. Ganz still und leise angelt er hier mit.
Petri auch Deniz. 

Das ist der Köfi, durchgekaut, Michael. 

Bißchen geregnet hat es hier. 
Ich hab gerade einen Guten gezogen.


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juni 2020)

Danke Zokker und Gratulation.  Der sieht sehr fett aus. Ich habe auch noch einen bekommen.
 .mal nachher sehen ob der mit darf. Ich angel genau an einer Kante da fällt das Wasser von 1m auf 3m steil ab.leider haben die so rasant ins Tiefe gezogen,sodass ich mindestens noch 5 verloren habe,da die Deppen den leckeren Wurm verloren haben.jetzt ist aber Ruhe,schlagartig vorbei


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2020)

Und es geht weiter 

ne 64er rausgeholt


----------



## Blueser (27. Juni 2020)

Petri allen Fängern, ich hatte nach einem Karpfenbaby einen herrlichen Biss. Dachte schon, der Überaal hängt dran. Leider nur ein riesen Batzen Kraut und darin ein 40er Miniaal.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2020)

Mach mich langsam heim

habe gemerkt ich habe keine Tauwürmer mehr....


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. Juni 2020)

Habe um 1.00 eingepackt und bin jetzt daheim. Der Aal hatte 68 cm und wog 700gr. Ist erst mein Zweiter aus dem MDK, vielleicht kommt morgen Nr. 3 u. 4....


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juni 2020)

Ich bin bei Nummer 7 .mindestens genau so viele nicht bekommen.eine halbe std noch dann leg ich mich flach. War anstrengend heute.bin total zufrieden.Allen die noch sitzen beste Fänge


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2020)

Bin nun daheim zum Abschluss gabs noch ne dritte maßige Schlange 
Zander gung leider nix


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juni 2020)

Bin auch fertig gab insgesamt 8 Aale. 4 über 60 die dürfen mit, 2 57er und 2 unter 50 schwimmen wieder. bin alle. So viele Aalbisse die Nacht hatte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht.das Gute: nur 3 Brassen die Nacht.


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2020)

Toll, fettes Petri.

Bei mir kam nur noch 1 Strippe, sonst kein Biss mehr. 
Liege im Tiefen, vielleicht kommt ja noch was.


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juni 2020)

Nochmal kurz melden. Hab ja mehr oder weniger alles geschrieben. Insgesamt gab es 8 Aale 4 davon von knapp unter 50 -57cm ,diese schwimmen alle wieder. Dazu einen 67er ,68er,nen 70er und nen 72er.hat sich gelohnt,war spannend und aufregend.. Hatte keinen Eimer o.ä.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 bei und habe,mit den jeweils sich im Unterfangkescher befindlichen Aalen gekeschert.So bin ich.....


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2020)

Na das ist dann ja klar Paul. Wenn ich den Eimer vergessen habe fange ich auch immer außergewöhnlich. Fettes Petri.

Ich hab Schluß gemacht.


----------



## JasonP (28. Juni 2020)

Ich hab es auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. War seit 6 Uhr unterwegs. Paar Barsche und (überraschenderweise) einen kleinen Zander gab es.


----------



## niclodemus (28. Juni 2020)

Petri allen Fängern und Schneidern. Bei den Aalen hat es teilweise richtig gerumst.  Mein Kontingent an Angelzeit ist leider aufgebraucht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Juni 2020)

Habe mir heute Vormittag eine sehr interessante Angelstelle angeschaut, wegen der Vorhersage extrem schweren Wetters dann doch nicht aufgebaut. 

Hier mündet die kleine Roth vom Rothsee in den Main-Donau-Kanal und es war viel Fischaktivität zu sehen. 
Wo würdet ihr da Angeln, an der kleinen Landzunge links oder rechts neben der Sitzgruppe? Zu letzterer Möglichkeit tendiere ich....


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Juni 2020)

Der Zufluss scheint ja nicht so breit und überwerfbar zu sein, deshalb würde ich die Ruten wie unten in die ruhigeren Bereiche legen.


<----<----<----<----<----<----<----<----
<----<----<----<----<----<----<----<----
.............................^.......^
................A............|........|.................B
.............................^.......^
..............................|.........|
.............................^.......^
..............................|.........|


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wo würdet ihr da Angeln, an der kleinen Landzunge links oder rechts neben der Sitzgruppe? Zu letzterer Möglichkeit tendiere ich....



Links und an den Strömungskanten. Die linke Seite bietet deutlich mehr Optionen wie die rechte, außer du möchtest die bequeme Bank nutzen


----------



## sprogoe (28. Juni 2020)

Mach es so, wie ein überaus erfolgreicher Angler, egal ob er am linken oder rechten Ufer saß, immer super Fänge.
Auf die Frage eines anderen Anglers wie es sein kann, daß er immer so gut fängt, egal, ob er am linken oder rechten Ufer sitzt, antwortet er:
"Wenn ich morgens wach werde, schau ich, ob mein "Kleiner" links oder rechts liegt und dementsprechend wähle ich die Uferseite".
"Okay und wenn er steht"?
"Dann gehe ich natürlich nicht angeln".


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. Juni 2020)

Ist ja eigentlich auch egal, vielleicht werde ich sogar die andere Seite nehmen, da kann ich das Auto besser abstellen. 
Denn als ich da war, fuhr die Polizei dauernd auf und ab und hat nach falsch abgestellten PKW gesucht! Zweimal haben die aufgeschrieben, ich war aber nicht mit dabei.... 

An der Flußseite werde ich beim nächstenmal entweder den DEEPER einsetzen oder mal schnell mit der Schnorchelausrüstung reinhüpfen, wegen der Grundbefestigungen (Steine, Kies, Sand, Beton, Kanten...) und vielleicht sehe ich auch ein paar Fische....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juni 2020)

Nehme doch ne Rute mit den passenden Bleigewicht am Ende und klopf den Boden ab dann weißte auch ungefähr was da am Grund los ist...
So würde es ich machen bevor ich den Grund in der Badehose abchecken würde...


----------



## kridkram (28. Juni 2020)

Bin heute nach Bayern gefahren zu meiner Angeltour. Als ich fast da war.....oh nein, mein Portemonnaie mit allen Ausweisen vergessen! Also umdrehen und wieder knapp 2h zurück fahren. Dadurch war ich erst 17 Uhr da. Seit 19 Uhr angle ich, vor ner halben Stunde ging ein starker Schauer nieder, natürlich hatte ich den Schirm nicht mit ans Wasser geschleppt. Wollte schon zusammen packen, beißt es auf Köfi,  40 er Zander. Dabei hat es zu regnen aufgehört, sodass ich erstmal weiter fische.


----------



## kridkram (28. Juni 2020)

Das Durchhalten wurde belohnt, gerade Aal gefangen so ca 75 cm.


----------



## JottU (28. Juni 2020)

Petri @kridkram !
Da sieht man mal wieder: Aufgeben ist keine Option.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2020)

Genau!

Vor mehreren Wochen bei Regen und Wind um 2 Uhr morgens beharrlich am Platz geblieben!

Belohnt wurde ich mit 2 Aalen und einem Wels


----------



## Naish82 (28. Juni 2020)

Heute Abend bin ich nur zum Kartographieren auf dem See rudern gewesen und habe die Uferlinien abgefahren. Einen Flach laufenden Zander König hinterhergeschleppt.
Zwischen 2 großen im Wasser liegenden Bäumen wusste ich einfach, dass dort ein Hecht stehen muss. Beim 2. Wurf saß er.
zwar nur ein ~50er schniepel, aber hauptsache nicht Schneider!


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

So zurück und gemessen  72 cm


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen am Wochenende. Ich war komplett raus. Freitag Schulabschluß der Kinder und am Samstag Tipprundenabschluß.
Habe mehr dem kühlen Blonden gefrönt als den Ruten und Fischen. War aber auch mal wieder ganz Nett.


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

Bilder von gestern, nachher zieh ich wieder los


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

Ach so, Schuppi war 62.


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

So Ruten liegen, erstmal 1 mit Boillie auf Karpfen, gibts hier sicher bis 50pfd und 1 Pose Köfi auf Hecht, später dann umswitchen auf Aal und Zander.


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> So Ruten liegen, erstmal 1 mit Boillie auf Karpfen, gibts hier sicher bis 50pfd und 1 Pose Köfi auf Hecht, später dann umswitchen auf Aal und Zander.


Na dann viel Erfolg. Karpfen beißen auch Nachts. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Karpfen beißen auch Nachts


Keine Frage, aber für mich ist Karpfen nur 2. Wahl, da nur ich ihn esse. 
Nachts gibts für mich nur Aal und Zander, eventuell Schleie auf Wurm.


----------



## Jason (29. Juni 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Keine Frage, aber für mich ist Karpfen nur 2. Wahl, da nur ich ihn esse.
> Nachts gibts für mich nur Aal und Zander, eventuell Schleie auf Wurm.


Gute Wahl. Der Zander ist ein Edelstfisch. Den am nächsten Tag frisch zubereitet..... ein Gedicht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bootsy48 (29. Juni 2020)

Petri allen am Wasser und die am Wasser waren in den letzten Tagen....ich hab ab nächster Woche 2 Wochen Urlaub....dann lass ich es hoffentlich zappeln an meinen Ruten


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

Ich beobachte hier etwas und weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll!
Immer wieder sieht man hier Blasenspuren die teils 3-4m lang sind und immer einen Bogen machen. Das geschieht aber ziemlich schnell und oft auch sehr stark, sollen das Karpfen sein?
Bei uns kenn ich das nur das die einen Fleck beackern und dabei langsam weiter ziehen oder aufhören um dann 2m weiter wieder zu wühlen. 
Mich macht vor allem das Tempo stutzig! Das würde eher zu Räubern passen, aber erzeugen die denn solche Spuren?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2020)

Iczh kenn sowas auch von Bibern. Breite lange Blasenspuren wenn sie es eilig haben.
Otter könnten sowas auch wenn da welche vorkommen.

Ansonsten machen Hechte auch Blasenspuren aber bei mir nur 1 - 2m lang. Vielleicht Waller?
Gibts da welche?


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ansonsten machen Hechte auch Blasenspuren aber bei mir nur 1 - 2m lang


Es sollte wieder so etwas wie ein Ferkelfahnder eingeführt werden.


----------



## kridkram (29. Juni 2020)

Waller gibts hier, vor ca 15 Jahren wurde einer von 206 cm gefangen.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Juni 2020)

Um 22:17 hab ich an der 30gr Barschrute abgemetert. Geschleppt auf 6cm Daiwa wobbler... 102cm, mir zittern Immernoch die Knie...


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2020)

Ruten scharf

Frage: habe immer wieder starke Bisse auf Wurm und dann direkt Hänger

wenn ich ihn löse ist nix mehr dran..

kräftige Aale die sich festwickeln?


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

ne 52er 

und nen 30er der halbe Stunde einfach dranhing


----------



## rolfmoeller (30. Juni 2020)

Petri zu den Schleichern und zum Hechtchen.
Danke für die bebilderten Berichte.

Weiter so.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ruten scharf
> 
> Frage: habe immer wieder starke Bisse auf Wurm und dann direkt Hänger
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch schon. Sind Grundeln, evtl. auch Krebse/Krabben....


----------



## niclodemus (30. Juni 2020)

Ich kenne das Phänomen auch zur Genüge aus dem MLK. Mittlerweile denke ich, dass dies Krabben oder Krebse sind.  Die ziehen den Köder in ihr Loch und dann hängt der Haken in den Steinen. Hatte auch schon einen Camberkrebs, welcher partout nicht loslassen wollte und unbedingt frische Luft brauchte. VG André


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2020)

Krass das die das so abziehen können 
Die Feedespitzen sind echt sensibel


----------



## Snâsh (30. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Krass das die das so abziehen können
> Die Feedespitzen sind echt sensibel


Vermutlich leider Grundeln. Wenn du an die Kante wirfst und denen quasi vor die Höhle, holen die sich auch in tiefster Nacht den Köder. Anschließend hast du sofort den Hänger.


----------



## Zmann (30. Juni 2020)

Das gleiche habe ich an unserer Talsperre auch aber da gibt es keine Grundeln aber Krebse könnte sein.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Iczh kenn sowas auch von Bibern. Breite lange Blasenspuren wenn sie es eilig haben.
> Otter könnten sowas auch wenn da welche vorkommen.


Nutria und Bisamratten können so etwas auch hervorragend. Selber schon erlebt.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Naish82 schrieb:


> Um 22:17 hab ich an der 30gr Barschrute abgemetert.



Petri.

Wenn ich mir die Größe des Keschers so anschaue, scheinst Du aber nicht ganz unvorbereitet gewesen zu sein.


----------



## kridkram (30. Juni 2020)

Gestern Abend abgeschneidert, hab mich mit meinem Hauswirt unterhalten zwecks Blasenspuren, er meint auch sind Waller, er angelt auch.
Seit 17:30 Uhr sind die Ruten wieder drin, hatte einen Biss auf Boillie/ Schneemann weit draußen. War ein guter Fisch, musste sogar Schnur geben.
Dann schien er aber nicht richtig frei zu sein und schließlich ist er ausgehakt. Was auch immer das war, großer Karpfen oder vielleicht kleiner Waller, Boillie waren spicy crab.


----------



## Naish82 (30. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri dank. Täuscht etwas auf dem Bild. Ist mein standart Kescher im Boot, irgend so’n XL Ding von Savage.
Brauche aber doch mal etwas größeres, ab nem Meter wird‘s echt eng beim einnetzen. Keine Lust mal etwas noch besseres beim Keschern zu verlieren.
Das Netz ist tief genug, aber der Durchmesser nicht optimal.

War gestern schon bös knapp mit der Dame. Hatte aber natürlich mit dem Barsch Material 
auch nicht so den Verhandlungsspielraum im Drill...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ruten scharf
> 
> Frage: habe immer wieder starke Bisse auf Wurm und dann direkt Hänger
> 
> wenn ich ihn löse ist nix mehr dran..


Klare Sache, sind Grundeln. Krabben- und Krebsbisse kannst du direkt an der Schnur vorm Haken erkennen. Krabben knipsen auch gern mal deine Haken ab wenn Mono als Vorfach verwendet wird.
Ne Grundel schnappt sich den Wurm und verpisst sich in die Steinritzen, daher kommen dann auch die Hänger.

Was macht das Knicki da alleine auf der Wiese?


----------



## Mooskugel (1. Juli 2020)

Lief top heute Abend. Zander und Barsch wobbeln. An der Spundwand und später  über der Steinpackung. 3 untermaßige Zander, 1 Zander mit 70cm und 1 Barsch mit 35cm.


----------



## rolfmoeller (1. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den stacheligen.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> macht das Knicki da alleine auf der Wiese?



gibt ne stabile Population bei uns. Sind aber aktuell noch in der Schonzeit 

Spaß beiseite der Aal hat so rumgezuckelt dass ich etwas Zeit gebraucht habe bis ich ihn trotz Handtuch im Griff hatte

dabei ist das Knicklicht abgeflogen da ich es immer in die Aalglocke reinstecke


----------



## kridkram (1. Juli 2020)

Ruten wieder drinnen und warten. Hab heute die Stelle gewechselt und bin am anderen Ende des Sees. Gestern hatte ich nur drei kleine Zander, alle um die 40, sind laut meines Vermieters Satzfische vom vorigen Herbst. Das wollte ich mir nicht nochmal antun, außerdem hat man ein griechisches Lokal im Rücken, da kommt dann immer ein Duft herunter.......Quälerei! 
Da wo ich jetzt sitze, gibt es in der Mitte Seerosen. Hab da früher schon gut Aale und Zander gefangen und Wels wurde hier auch schon als Karpfenbeifang gezogen.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

Mach mich in ner Stunde auch wieder ans Wasser.

Neue Spinn-Kombo austesten


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2020)

Wurde dann doch die Feederrute erneut xD

hatte keine Köder also kurz zu Lidl und Eismeergarnelen geholt...

ehrlich....ich hab überlegt unterwegs wieder heim zu fahren.... hab ja keine Tauwürmer da...

eismeergarnelen auf den Haken und raus damit.

40 Sekunden dann hats gebimmelt!

mein neuer PB Aal hing dran


----------



## Mikesch (2. Juli 2020)

Aal inkognito.   
Petri


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2020)

Einzig Problem: die meisten Eismeergarnelen fallen schon beim auswerfen ab....

muss nächstes Mal tiefgefrorene dicke nehmen


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2020)

Wie hast die auf den Haken gezogen?


----------



## Micha1450 (2. Juli 2020)

Die Elbe brachte bis 23Uhr vier Stück, leider alle unter 60


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wie hast die auf den Haken gezogen?



vom Kopf aus draufgezogen

hielt jedoch nur bedingt gut

waren diese Eismeergarnelen in der Packung in Lake


----------



## rolfmoeller (2. Juli 2020)

nimm beim nächsten Mal -bait elastic-, ist ein Gummiband. 
Damit kannst du den Köder besser am Haken befestigen.





						Angelsport de Koning: Onlineshop und Angelgeschäft
					

Angelsport de Koning am Sorpesee im Sauerland: seriös, ohne Versandkosten, sicher und schnell



					www.googleadservices.com


----------



## kridkram (2. Juli 2020)

Bei mir leider wieder nur kleine Zander, da muss doch auch mal ein besserer dabei sein!? Und wo sind die Aale hin?
Petri Deniz, Kollege von mir fängt relativ oft Aale auf gefrorene Shrimps/ Garnelen, werde ich heute auch mal testen. Gut das du mich dran erinnert hast.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Juli 2020)

Yo, heißen Tigershrimps oder - garnelen! Sind so aufzuziehen, das der evtl. 2er Haken im dickeren Teil sitzt.... Petri Heil!


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2020)

Evtl. könnte auch Aufziehen übers Vorfach per Ködernadel etwas helfen. Das Bait Elastic ist aber wohl die bessere Idee.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2020)

Die Eismeergarnelen vom Lidl gestern zerfallen halt recht schnell musste ich feststellen.

Werde nächstes Mal frische bzw tiefgefrorene und etwas größere Garnelen probieren.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2020)

So, ich war gestern auch Mal wieder am DEK schnuppern. Bewaffnet mit Stellfischruten habe ich von 18:30- 23 Uhr den Zandern mit Köfis nachgestellt. Eine 9,50 Rute garniert mit einer 15cm langem Rotfeder blieb unbeachtet. Die anderen beiden mit Grundeln beködert lieferten je zwei Glasaugen ab. 3 durften wieder in Ihr Element, der 60iger Kollege hatte weniger Glück


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2020)

Petri!

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Größen bei den Zandern?

Je größer desto geschmacklich schlechter wie Wels und Co?


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2020)

Konnte ich beim Zander bisher ebenso wie beim Dorsch nicht feststellen. Die Filets sind einfach nur Dicker.
Aber da mein Größter bisher auch "nur" 85cm war, habe ich auch nicht so viel Erfahrung damit.
Ich nehme am liebstem Küchenzander zwischen 50-60cm. Da ich der einzige Fischesser bei mir zu Hause bin,
schaffe ich bei einem schmalen 50iger beide Filetseiten. Darüber hinaus friere ich die andere Seite meistens 
ein für später.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Größen bei den Zandern?
> 
> Je größer desto geschmacklich schlechter wie Wels und Co?


Ich habe bisher keine geschmacklichen Unterschiede bei unterschiedlich großen Zandern feststellen können.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2020)

Petri @Aalzheimer


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. Juli 2020)

Moin aus dem hohen Norden,
ich war den heute das erste mal nach 30 Jahren mal wieder los zum Hechtangeln mit Boot. Eigentlich fische ich ja nur auf Meerforellen. Aber es hat geklappt , bei bestem Wetter, durch ein 90 er und ein 76 er mit. 
Allen noch ein gutes Petri


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Juli 2020)

Westensee?


----------



## Jan_Cux (2. Juli 2020)

? Hätte doch passen können


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Juli 2020)

Petri @Deniz, Aalzheimer und Meerforelle...
Schöne Fische...

@DenizJP :
Bei Zander finde ich 55-65cm optimale Küchengröße...Aber die größeren schmecken nicht schlechter....


----------



## Pati1407 (3. Juli 2020)

Neben 3 Barben jetzt Zielfisch


----------



## Pati1407 (3. Juli 2020)

Und Petri zu den gezeigten Fischen


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2020)

Mal wieder mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2020)

Angeln scharf.
1 Biss hatte ich gleich nach dem  reinwerfen. Anhieb... Vorfach durch. Das war mit Sicherheit ein Hecht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juli 2020)

Bin seit 15.00 wieder am Main-Donau-Kanal, an der rechten Rute ist Wurm dran, darauf gab es ein paar Bisse. 
Links ist ne kleine Grundel dran. Ab und an mal ein Schiff... 

Werde es gleich mit Fischfetzen probieren.... 

Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## Zmann (3. Juli 2020)

Ihr glücklichen könnt Angeln ich komm jetzt zwei Tage nicht ans Wasser...aber dann
Chief und Mathias ich wünsche euch und allen anderen die heute noch ans Wasser kommen maximale Erfolge!


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juli 2020)

@Chief Brolly  - wie ist dass denn bei dir mit den Abständen?

Kein Problem, dass die Montagen sich im Wasser ineinander vertüddeln?

Oder ist die Strömung zu schwach dafür?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juli 2020)

Ich sehe da eher das dieses Pod evtl schnell baden geht wenn einer gut dran zerrt...nicht so optimaler Schwerpunkt


----------



## kridkram (3. Juli 2020)

Wünsche auch allen am Wasser optimale Erfolge. Bei Zokker bin ich optimistisch, gutes Gewässer. 
Ich bin heute von meiner Tour nach Bayern zurück. Gestern nochmal fast den ganzen Tag gefischt, nicht ein gescheiter Biss. So blieb der Aal vom ersten Tag der einzige verwertbare Fisch, hat meine Uhr wieder mal recht gehabt.
Heute früh beim Servus sagen hat mir der Vermieter erzählt, das voriges Jahr beim Karpfenangeln auf Erdbeerboillie ein Waller von 2,4m gefangen! Hätte nicht gedacht, das man mit Karpfengeschirr so einen Waller ziehen kann!


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juli 2020)

Bei mir gibt es grad ein Phänomen zu bewundern: Auf der Wasseroberfläche bilden sich, als ob es regnet, viele Ringe! 

Sind das Insekten oder Kleinfisch? Weiß nicht, wie und ob man das auf dem Bild erkennen kann... 

Keine Angst wegen dem Dreibein: Eine Leine geht nach links, die andere nach rechts. Schnur steckt unter Gummibändern bei geöffneten Bügeln....
	

		
			
		

		
	





Stativ steht stabiler, als es aussieht!


----------



## Flussbarschbube (3. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es grad ein Phänomen zu bewundern: Auf der Wasseroberfläche bilden sich, als ob es regnet, viele Ringe!


Das hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen bei uns am Stichkanal Salzgitter auch, ich glaube das waren irgendwelche Gase die aufgestiegen sind.. Insekten konnte ich zumindest keine fliegen sehen.. Interessant war, dass das erst anfing, als das erste Schiff nach vielen Stunden kam.


----------



## Hering 58 (3. Juli 2020)

Ich wünsche allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juli 2020)

So! Hoch die Hände Wochenende!

Mach mich nun auch auf den Weg ans Wasser!

Mal zur Abwechslung mit KöFi mein Glück auf Zander probieren!


----------



## Seele (3. Juli 2020)

Fahr gerade raus zum spinnen. Mach ich viel zu selten. Mal schauen das Bisswunder funzt, ist aber glaub ich zu schwer für die Rute.


----------



## BerndH (3. Juli 2020)

So, ich bin auch wieder im Rennen.

Die Verschmutzung im Bach stellte sich als Lebensmittelfarbe heraus. Heute haben wir die Freigabe erhalten und dürfen wieder zum angeln. 

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## Seele (3. Juli 2020)

Ready


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juli 2020)

Mein heutiger Angelplatz hat sogar einen Stromanschluß! Und der hängt, für alle Technikbegeisterten, hier mit dran:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Die Frage ist nur, ob mit diesem Teil Tanker be- oder entladen werden oder ob beides möglich ist....


----------



## Vanner (3. Juli 2020)

Sieht super aus Seele. Zieh was raus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mein heutiger Angelplatz hat sogar einen Stromanschluß! Und der hängt, für alle Technikbegeisterten, hier mit dran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool.
Da kannste ja das Handy aufladen oder ne Kaffemaschine betreiben(alternativ Wasserkocher, kleinen E-Herd usw.).


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser.

Ich hab was zu vermelden. 

50cm.


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juli 2020)

Na, Petri Mathias! 

Und die Hotelschiffe fahren wieder....


----------



## kridkram (3. Juli 2020)

Da hab ich dich noch unlängst gefragt Zokker,  ob es bei dir keine Zander gibt und prompt kommt die Antwort!


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2020)

Ja, ich hab ja gesagt, so 1-2 Zander im Jahr.

So ... wollen mal sehen ob die Nacht was zu holen ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juli 2020)

Bin auch am Start, neue Stelle und noch nie beangelt.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juli 2020)

Bin auch soweit 

die Strömung zieht die 113gr Bleie jedoch gut weg obwohl nur ca 5-8m raus

der Regen gestern war doch mehr als ich dachte...


----------



## Seele (3. Juli 2020)

Das Wunder blieb leider aus


----------



## Jason (3. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bin auch am Start, neue Stelle und noch nie beangelt.
> Anhang anzeigen 349980


Das bild gefällt mir richtig gut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (3. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bin auch soweit
> 
> die Strömung zieht die 113gr Bleie jedoch gut weg obwohl nur ca 5-8m raus
> 
> ...


Klopapier ist auch am Start. sicher ist sicher. Viel Erfolg.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Juli 2020)

Der 1.Aal des Abends ist im Eimer! Nach dem einholen fiel er vom Haken, habe ihn mit bloßen Händen wieder eingefangen! 
Dasselbe nochmal, als ich ihn in einen größeren Eimer umsetzen wollte...


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juli 2020)

Mein neuer PB Aal - 71cm

auf den Klassiker Tauwurm


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2020)

Petri euch beiden.

Ich musste mich gerade verlegen. Der Wind hat mächtig aufgefrischt. Angeln war da kaum noch möglich. Genau zur ersten Beisszeit und die Stelle war auch gut angefüttert. Na wollen mal sehen ob noch was geht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Juli 2020)

Ich pack gleich ein, hier geht gar nichts mehr, weder auf Wurm, noch auf Stückfisch.... Mathias, hau noch was raus! 

Melde mich ab. Bis Morgen Abend dann wieder!


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Juli 2020)

Morgen Zokker. Was bei dir Zuviel Wind ist ,könnte ich hier gebrauchen.es weht kein Lüftchen. Ausser ein paar Barsche gabs somit auch noch nichts Gescheites. Seit einer Std. Kein Biss mehr,ist schon ungewöhnlich....naja vielleicht kommt ja noch was.gestern Abend ging a auch schon wenig.Ausser einem 50er Aal und nen gleichgrossem Wels tote Hose


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Mathias, hau noch was raus!
> ...


Ich glaub nicht mehr drsn. Strömung ohne Ende hier.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juli 2020)

Bin auch schon wieder daheim...absolute Nullnummer. Von 3 Leuten hier hat nichtmal irgendeiner nen Zupfer gehabt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juli 2020)

Petri Jungs...
Da geht bestimmt noch was ...
Morgen bin ich am Rhein mal wieder ..


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juli 2020)

Bin auch da Heim inzwischen und habe den 71er ausgenommen.

Komisches Erlebnis dabei.

Vorsichtig entweidet da dort noch mein 1er VMC Aalhaken drinsteckte...gefunden und entfernt..will reingreifen und seh was aufblitzen..

schau genauer hin und finde einen *zweiten *1er VMC Aalhaken drin..


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte die Nacht nicht einen Biss. Aber alle 15-20 min bin ich hoch und hab Kraut aus der Schur gepult.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juli 2020)

Ganz vergessen!

gab noch diesen seltenen Vertikal-Aal


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2020)

Feierabend, kam nix mehr.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Juli 2020)

Naja, vielleicht lagen die mageren Fangergebnisse doch irgendwie am Vollmond und zuviel natürlich vorkommende Aalnahrung.... 
Aber egal, heute Abend/Nacht greife ich wieder an! 

Habe meinen Optimismus trotzdem nicht verloren...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> .......schau genauer hin und finde einen *zweiten *1er VMC Aalhaken drin..



Deiner ???
Dann fast wie ein sechser in Lotto ...
Also doch nicht immer Grundel oder Krabben bei deinen Hängern nach dem Biss die Tage zuvor...


----------



## niclodemus (4. Juli 2020)

@zokker, da musst du in den Kanälen aber ganz schön aufpassen, oder!? Sieht streckenweise ganz schön eng und flach aus. 
Werde heute Abend auch wieder an den MLK gehen. Der letzte Versuch am EHK, war auch ein Satz mit „x“. Bedingungen top aber nicht ein Zupper. Habe dieses Jahr stark angefangen mit vier Zettis nacheinander und dann aber stark nachgelassen mit vier Schneidern nacheinander. Was soll’s, je länger es regnet um so höher ist die Chance auf Sonne. Gruß an Alle.


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> @zokker, da musst du in den Kanälen aber ganz schön aufpassen, oder!? Sieht streckenweise ganz schön eng und flach aus.
> ...


 Ja, da hab ich regelmäßig Bodenkontakt (Holz, Baumstämme). Oft treiben auch dicke Stämme umher, man muß höllisch aufpassen. Tiefe ist so 0,6 bis 1,5 Meter.

Wünsche dir fette Beute und viel Spaß heute Abend am MLK.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Deiner ???
> Dann fast wie ein sechser in Lotto ...
> Also doch nicht immer Grundel oder Krabben bei deinen Hängern nach dem Biss die Tage zuvor...



Jo! Schien also der Übeltäter zu sein


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juli 2020)

War vorhin mit meinem Sohn auf Aal erneut unterwegs 

er hat nen maßigen Aal gefangen


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War vorhin mit meinem Sohn auf Aal erneut unterwegs
> 
> er hat nen maßigen Aal gefangen
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri Heil an den Sohnemann


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juli 2020)

Petri allen Glücklichen, vor allen Dingen deinem Sohnemann @DenizJP  

Auch am @zokker ein dickes Petri zum eher seltenen Zander.


----------



## Brutzel (4. Juli 2020)

Ich war die Nacht auch los . Leider wollt der Aal gar nicht aber dafür wollt der Zetti mit. Der gute hat 70cm , gefangen auf Fetzenköder . Fanggebiet ist immer noch Usedom. Da mein Datenvolumen ausgeschöpft war erst jetzt der Text ..man möge es mir verzeihen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Juli 2020)

Sitze seit 18.00 wieder am Main-Donau-Kanal. Auf (denselben) Köfi bis jetzt ein Barsch (mit der Schwarzfleckenkrankeit) und ein Zander, aber beide zu klein... 

Ebengrade ein Hammerbiß auf Tauwurm! Wahrscheinlich ein großer Aal, hat mir sogar das 15 kg-Kevlar Vorfach zerrissen... 

Der Abend ist noch jung, mal schauen, was noch so kommt! 
Ebengrade fuhr hier eine Motoryacht vorbei, muß am Motor was nicht gestimmt haben, hat schwarz gequalmt (Innenbordmaschine).


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ...
> Ebengrade ein Hammerbiß auf Tauwurm! Wahrscheinlich ein großer Aal, hat mir sogar das 15 kg-Kevlar Vorfach zerrissen...
> 
> Der Abend ist noch jung, mal schauen, was noch so kommt.



Wünsche dir noch was, drücke die Daumen ...

Wieso angelst du mit Kevlar? Was versprichst du dir davon?
Wenn du bei Aal auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm abriebfeste 40er Mono.


----------



## niclodemus (4. Juli 2020)

Bin auch draußen. Bis jetzt noch nichts, aber Abend ist ja noch jung. Gegenüber an der Spundwand hatte ein "Spinner" eben einen 56er Zetti. Euch allen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Wünsche dir noch was, drücke die Daumen ...
> 
> Wieso angelst du mit Kevlar? Was versprichst du dir davon?
> Wenn du bei Aal auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, nimm abriebfeste 40er Mono.



Hatte ich schon, 0,38er Mono von Berkley, besonders abriebfest.... Hat ein Aal nach dem herausheben innerhalb von Sekunden kurzen Prozess mit gemacht.... In diesem Fall heute Abend wäre auch eine Mono gerissen! 

Denn durch die mechanische Belastung am Grund rauht sie sich schnell auf, hatte ich gestern. 
Alternativ werde ich 25 - 30 Ibs geflochtene für Karpfenvorfächer nehmen.... 

Grade ist der Mond aufgegangen, der kommt mir im Moment sehr groß vor, ist das schon jemand anderes aufgefallen?


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juli 2020)

Ruten sind scharf am MLK


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juli 2020)

Und wenig später der erste Grundelliebhaber. 75+ würde ich schätzen


----------



## świetlik (4. Juli 2020)

nicht der erste dieses Jahr, aber bis jetzt der größte PB 76cm.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juli 2020)

Petri zum Aal Torsten und Petri zu den schönen Zettis !!!!
Bin heute doch nicht zum Rhein, war mir etwas zu windig mit der Peitsche auf Zetti...

Dann zieht noch ordentlich was raus...


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juli 2020)

Ich nenne die Aktuelle Beißaktivität Mal verhalten


----------



## niclodemus (5. Juli 2020)

Bin zurück. Leider regnet es weiter. Zwei Bisse gehabt, ca. Zwei Meter Schnur genommen und das wars. War beim letzten Mal auch schon so, die Zettis kennen wohl mittlerweile meinen Geruch. Bin langsam am verzweifeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2020)

Ich bin auch im Bett. Hatte noch zwei Bisse auf Köfi, beide verwemst. Man(n) kann nicht immer gewinnen und manchmal sind die Flossenträger schlauer


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juli 2020)

Das wie im Club ^^

mal fährt man zu zweit oder sogar zu mehreren nach Hause, mal fährt man schluchzend alleine im Taxi nach Hause


----------



## zokker (5. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch im Bett. Hatte noch zwei Bisse auf Köfi, beide verwemst. Man(n) kann nicht immer gewinnen und manchmal sind die Flossenträger schlauer


Das ist aber jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Ein ü75 ist doch topp. 

Freue dich ... brauchst auch nicht so viel sauber machen ... 

Äääähhhhhh ... fettes Petri natürlich


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2020)

@zokker 
Hast ja recht. Mecker ja auch gar nicht


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Grade ist der Mond aufgegangen, der kommt mir im Moment sehr groß vor, ist das schon jemand anderes aufgefallen?



So dicht überm Horizont ist das der Linseneffekt der Atmosphäre.


----------



## Brutzel (5. Juli 2020)

So neuer Versuch. Endlich mal bissel Welle auf den Teich.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (5. Juli 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> So dicht überm Horizont ist das der Linseneffekt der Atmosphäre.


Uuuuund ich muss mich korrigieren. Es ist nur eine Täuschung 
Siehe auch:








						Warum ist der Mond am Horizont so groß?
					

Wohl jeder hat schon darüber gestaunt: Der Vollmond geht auf – und erscheint uns von ungewöhnlicher Größe. Für diese Erscheinung kursieren verschiedene Erklärungen.




					www.weltderphysik.de
				











						Die Mondtäuschung: Der Mond als Riese am Horizont | BR.de
					

Manchmal ist der Vollmond riesig, wenn er am Horizont steht. Wirklich größer ist er natürlich nicht. Aber woher kommt dieser Eindruck? Nicht durch Lichtbrechung oder andere optische Ursachen: Er wächst nur in eurem Kopf.




					www.br-online.de


----------



## Brutzel (5. Juli 2020)

Mir ist der Mond schnuppe. Hier ist gut fischen und dat ist mir wichtiger
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
66cm und wieder auf Grätenfreies Plötzenfilet. Wahre Gourmetzander.


----------



## Brutzel (5. Juli 2020)

Wir erhöhen auf 67 cm


----------



## Brutzel (5. Juli 2020)

Erstaunlich ist das hier kein Aal läuft. Dafür gab es am Ufer halben Zoo. Maus ,Frosch', Ringelnatter und Eisvogel.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juli 2020)

Mit Kumpel am Wasser 

nen Döbel auf Köfi gefangen alles klar...


----------



## Brutzel (6. Juli 2020)

So zusammen gepackt. Der Wind ist weg und die Bisse auch.


----------



## Mikesch (6. Juli 2020)

niclodemus schrieb:


> ..., die Zettis kennen wohl mittlerweile meinen Geruch. Bin langsam am verzweifeln.


Mal waschen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mit Kumpel am Wasser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350216



Irgendjemand verbraucht da ne Menge Saft...der Mast glüht ja schon


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2020)

So wieder daheim 

gab nen 63er Aal und nen Kleinen der wieder ins Wasser ging

außerdem wegen Sekundenschlaf bei rot über die Ampel und geblitzt......


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2020)

Brutzel schrieb:


> So zusammen gepackt. Der Wind ist weg und die Bisse auch.



Petri zu den schönen Zettis Brutzel. Gibts zu, dir sind die Rotaugenfilets ausgegangen  

@DenizJP 
Petri zum schönen und kleinen Aal. Und Beileid zur Blitzaktion. Das wird wahrscheinlich teuer und bedeutet Fahrradfahren


----------



## kridkram (6. Juli 2020)

Oje Alzheimer, wenn das stimmt mit der Ampel bei Rot.......
Da ist wohl erstmal radeln angesagt.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2020)

mal schauen....vielleicht hab ich Glück und es ist unter einer Sekunde, also der Ampelwechsel..


ansonsten heißt es mit Fahrrad und Spinnrute unterweg sein xD


----------



## Brutzel (6. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Zettis Brutzel. Gibts zu, dir sind die Rotaugenfilets ausgegangen


Moinsen und nein ich hatte noch welche aber irgendwann ist auch das beste älteste Sitzfleisch durchgesessen und wenn das Bett ruft sollte man(n) auch nachgeben. War ja auch so richtig gut. Was den Aal angeht...da kümmer ich mich drum wenn ich wieder am Kanal bin. Daher reichen hier auch kürzere Einsätze....es sei es hängt mal plötzlich einer.


----------



## Brutzel (7. Juli 2020)

So neuer Versuch. Ähnliche Bedingungen, bissel mehr sonnige Abschnitte und frische Rotaugen zum filetieren.


----------



## Brutzel (7. Juli 2020)

....und es läuft. Mein PB eingestellt mit 78cm. Schön gekämpft an der Feederrute


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2020)

Glückwunsch und das zur schönen Mittagszeit!


----------



## Brutzel (7. Juli 2020)

Danke...aber das Wetter passt auch...westwind und bewölkt . Hatte erst Sorge wegen den sonnigen Momenten aber waren wohl unbegründet . Selbst ,ich nenne sie mal Mr.Bassbox &Mr.Keuchhusten konnten mir den Zander nicht vermiesen...sitzen 30m weiter seit ne Stunde. Ob sie was fangen werden....morastiger Uferboden überträgt ja sehr gut......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri!!!!

Um die 80cm sind schon echt schöne, geile Zettis...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2020)

Ruten scharf


----------



## Brutzel (7. Juli 2020)

Das Wasser fluchtartig wegen Regen&Sturm verlassen...hätte blos noch Blitz und Donner gefehlt. Egal war ein schöner Tag ...zwei Lütte dürfen noch bischen wachsen und wurden noch im Wasser befreit. Donnerstag gehts weiter.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2020)

23:21 

zwei stärkere Bisse auf Grundel gehabt aber nix passiert...


----------



## Brutzel (7. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri!!!!
> 
> Um die 80cm sind schon echt schöne, geile Zettis...


Petri Dank. Ja machen schon bissel Ballett am feinen Geschirr und somit viel Spass.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2020)

Nen kleinen Wels und nen 65er Aal

sowie einen Aal im Drill wegen Schnurbruch verloren


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2020)

Update 

2 wirklich starke Aale im Drill erneut verloren

der erste hat das Vorfach zerrissen und der zweite sich in der Steinpackung festgesetzt....


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juli 2020)

Petri Brutzel zum wirklich schönen Zander. Sowas hätte ich hier auch mal gerne wieder am Haken. Aber aktuell sind 60er schon gefühlt 
kapital.

@DenizJP 
So kann es eben manchmal laufen. Aber Deine Fänge sind doch beständig


----------



## Brutzel (8. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Brutzel zum wirklich schönen Zander. Sowas hätte ich hier auch mal gerne wieder am Haken. Aber aktuell sind 60er schon gefühlt
> kapital.


Ja zu Hause kann ich davon auch nur Träumen..solche Größen bleiben mir bisher im RHK versagt. Dafür bekomme ich dort auch dank deiner Hilfe gut Aal geangelt was hier wiederum ein schwieriges Unterfangen ist. Aber will mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Nen kleinen Wels und nen 65er Aal
> 
> sowie einen Aal im Drill wegen Schnurbruch verloren


Petri, aber irgendwas musst du an deiner Schnur machen.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2020)

Petri auch an @Brutzel


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri, aber irgendwas musst du an deiner Schnur machen.




ich glaub es war einfach ne Kombination aus der Gewässerstruktur die letzten 3m vorm Ufer (sehr viele Steinpackungen) und den Vorfächern eventuell..

der erste Drillverlust geschah recht schnell, der Haken hatte sich anscheinend gelöst bzw. nicht richtig gegriffen im Fisch
beim zweiten löste sich der Haken vom Vorfach (Gamakatsu Aalhaken 0,35mm)
beim dritten war es lustig..... eingekurbelt, alles stimmte, dann plötzlich vorm Ufer Hänger! Gebe Schnur und beim Abziehen kurbel ich mit leichtem Anhieb erneut ein. Merke aber weniger Widerstand und......hab beim Rausziehen dann plötzlich eine Grundmontage am Haken hängen.... xD




Geangelt wurde mit 0,30mm Geflochtene und 0,40mm Vorfach zuletzt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich glaub es war einfach ne Kombination aus der Gewässerstruktur die letzten 3m vorm Ufer (sehr viele Steinpackungen) und den Vorfächern eventuell..
> 
> der erste Drillverlust geschah recht schnell, der Haken hatte sich anscheinend gelöst bzw. nicht richtig gegriffen im Fisch
> beim zweiten löste sich der Haken vom Vorfach (Gamakatsu Aalhaken 0,35mm)
> ...



Ne 0,30er geflochtene ist schon okay. Beim Mono-Vorfach würde ich 0,45er bis 0,50er nehmen und als Haken Öhrhaken zum selbstbinden! 

So sollte es zukünftig nicht dauernd mit Schnurbruch enden, Denis! 
Mir ist vor kurzem während eines Bisses auf Wurm auch mein (15 kg Kevlar) Vorfach gerissen... Ich habe darauf reagiert und mir eine geflochtene 25 Ibs Vorfachschnur bestellt. 

Marke schau mal bei Karpfenangeln, das letzte Schnurthema.... 
Jedes Gewässer bzw. Angelstelle verlangt den Einsatz eines bestimmten Materials bzw. einer bestimmten Materialstärke, alles darunter ist zum scheitern verurteilt, und das kanns doch nicht sein!


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte bisher auf Aal immer die VF von Gamakatsu oder VMC genutzt.

selbst binden mit Öhrhaken werd ich nun probieren


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich glaub es war einfach ne Kombination aus der Gewässerstruktur die letzten 3m vorm Ufer (sehr viele Steinpackungen) und den Vorfächern eventuell..
> 
> der erste Drillverlust geschah recht schnell, der Haken hatte sich anscheinend gelöst bzw. nicht richtig gegriffen im Fisch
> beim zweiten löste sich der Haken vom Vorfach (Gamakatsu Aalhaken 0,35mm)
> ...



Ich denke eher entweder sind deine Ruten zu kurz oder auch zu weich mit zuwenig Rückgrat. Und deine Rollen haben evtl. auch zu wenig Schnureinzug. Du kannst dir auch ne Wallerschnur dranbinden, wenn du den Fisch nicht zügig von den Steinen wegbekommst, gehts einfach auf Material.
Aktuell kannst du den Fischen ja anscheinend nichts entgegensetzen so wie du schreibst. Daran mußt du arbeiten wenn du weniger Verluste haben willst.
Mit nem 30er Geflecht kannste ganze Mopeds aus den Flüssen ziehen, da geht dir vorher alles andre zu Bruch.


----------



## kingandre88 (8. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich denke eher entweder sind deine Ruten zu kurz oder auch zu weich mit zuwenig Rückgrat. Und deine Rollen haben evtl. auch zu wenig Schnureinzug. Du kannst dir auch ne Wallerschnur dranbinden, wenn du den Fisch nicht zügig von den Steinen wegbekommst, gehts einfach auf Material.
> Aktuell kannst du den Fischen ja anscheinend nichts entgegensetzen so wie du schreibst. Daran mußt du arbeiten wenn du weniger Verluste haben willst.
> Mit nem 30er Geflecht kannste ganze Mopeds aus den Flüssen ziehen, da geht dir vorher alles andre zu Bruch.



Das kommt mir auch so vor. Ich hab noch nie einen Aal wegen Schnurbruch verloren, egal Ob Lippe, Kanal oder Rhein. Und ich fische mit weichen, dünnen geflochtenen mit maximal 0,17er. Allerdings fische ich auch nur mit Feederruten mit WG ab 200g, mindestens 3,9m Länge und den dazu passenden Rollen mit 28er Hauptschnur, ein bisschen Reserve braucht man immer, falls mal n etwas größerer Wels einsteigt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich glaub es war einfach ne Kombination aus der Gewässerstruktur die letzten 3m vorm Ufer (sehr viele Steinpackungen) und den Vorfächern eventuell..
> 
> der erste Drillverlust geschah recht schnell, der Haken hatte sich anscheinend gelöst bzw. nicht richtig gegriffen im Fisch
> beim zweiten löste sich der Haken vom Vorfach (Gamakatsu Aalhaken 0,35mm)
> ...



Deniz,

es stimmt etwas nicht mit Deinem Gerät.

Solche Verluste sollten idR. nicht vorkommen , mal einen verlieren kann MAL passieren - aber 3 am Abend , da stimmt definitiv was nicht am Gerät.

Ich habe mir mal Dein Rutenbild angesehen und sehe, dass Du zwar recht lange - aber rel. leichte Ruten nimmst - kann das so hinkommen?

Ich glaube nämlich, dass eine zu weiche Rute für Dein Angelgewässer ( Großfluss , steinpackung , viel Blei , Große Aale und WELSE ! )

völlig ungeeignet ist !

Ein Aal muss bei der Steinpackung ganz kompromißlos herangepumpt werden, mit erhobener Rute und einer großen Rolle mit mächtig Einzug.

Ich sehe aber weder Großrollen, noch "knüppelharte" Ruten.

Daher denke ich, dass ein Fehler bereits hier liegt.

Ich würde Dir daher für diese Art der Aal-Angelei sehr harte Karpfenruten in 3,60m oder gleich leichte Brandungsruten empfehlen , Rollen der mind. 4000er - besser 5000er Größe .

Vorfach am Qualitätshaken 040er Qualitätsmono 60-70cm. lang.

Auf Zander Geflochtenes Vorfach ( dick aber weicher als Mono ) , als Kompromiss.

Wähle die Rute in etwa so, dass sie mit einem Bleigewicht um 200g. noch gut klarkommt.

Dann gibt es auch eine Landechance für Welse.

Die heutigen "Bretter" sind noch so feinnervig, das sieht man auch nen 40er Äalchen an der Spitze.

Leichter kann man in Häfen und/oder Seen angeln,

Meine Meinung.

Gruß und Petri !

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2020)

@Rheinspezie 

ich nutze 2 Feederruten als Allroundruten fürs Grundangeln. Und bisher hatte es zumindest auf Aal auch einwandfrei geklappt.

1x Daiwa Powermesh 150gr WG und 1x Daiwa Ninja-X 220gr WG

dazu einmal eine 6000er Okuma Freilaufrolle sowie eine 3000er DAM.

Beide mit geflochtener Schnur einmal 0,20mm einmal 0,30mm. jeweils 16kg bzw 28kg Tragkraft




Gestern waren die Verluste meist am Vorfach gewesen. Wobei ich hier meine ursprüngliche Aussage auch korrigieren muss!

1. Verlust - Mitten im Drill Haken raus - beim Einkurbeln hatte ich komplette Montage und den leeren Vorfachhaken nicht verloren
2. Verlust - Haken vom Vorfach gerissen - hier hatte ich einen 2er Aalhaken von Owner mit 0,35mm Monovorfach
3. Verlust - vermutlich selbst nicht schnell genug eingekurbelt so, dass der Aal sich festsetzen konnte...


werde aber eure Hinweise zu Herzen nehmen.


PS: welche Karpfenrute wäre hier denn ans Herz zu legen?


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2020)

Eine Karpfenrute liegt bei mir  bei 3lbs. Wg.

Meine Schwerste hat 5lbs - bei deren Kauf dachte ich noch: Mann jetzt hast Du Dir aber ne´ Kanone geleistet.

Ob die nicht VIEEL zu hart ist?

Pustekuchen - genau Richtig um mit 200g im Hauptstrom auf Weserbutt zu angeln - sieht man dennoch jeden kleinsten Biss !

Ich bin kein Freund von direkten Rutenempfehlungen.

Geh´ ins Fachgeschäft ( Corona Support ) und begrabbel mal die ab 3lbs - Kopflastige aussortieren und solche, die unangenehm schwer sind.

R.S.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2020)

Du kannst auch bei deinen Feederruten bleiben, die machen das schon. Ich würde mir aber die Rollen eher anschauen. Der Schnureinzug ist hier wichtig, nicht die Schnurkapazität.
Da sollten schon Rollen dran sein womit du minimum 90-95cm pro Kurbelumdrehung reinholst, gern auch deutlich ü100cm.
Und schmeiß dein dickes Tau von den Rollen, fische entweder ne gute 30-35er Mono oder dünneres Geflecht...beides in Verbindung mit ner Schlagschnur in Gewässern mit Steinpackungen. Und sauberen Schlagschnurknoten binden, bei den kleinen Ringen einer Feederute sehr wichtig.

Vielleicht auch mal über ein Dreibein zur Rutenablage nachdenken, verhindert durchaus mal die ein oder andere Kamikaze-Aktion, wenn am anderen Ende richtig was zerrt


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2020)

Danke euch!

Die Okuma 655 Freilaufrolle die ich nutze sollte ja eigentlich reichen.

Ich habe hier noch eine Daiwa 4000er Feeder Rolle mit ner 0,35mm Mono drauf. Die werd ich mal reaktiveren. Anfangs hab ich mir mit der Rolle eher schwer getan..


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2020)

Guter Beitrag, Bimmelrudi , viele Wege führen nach Rom   

Bei Feederruten stören MICH allerdings die kleinen Ringe - bin Großringliebhaber 

Jeder , wie er mag.

R.S.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> Die Okuma 655 Freilaufrolle die ich nutze sollte ja eigentlich reichen.



Die Rolle ist per se nicht schlecht, aber um Fische schnell von Hinternissen wegzukriegen ist der Schnureinzug mit nichtmal 80cm nicht gerade üppig.
Das kann mal gut gehen und 2x gehts daneben.
Den Freilauf brauchste eh nicht, vorallem dann nicht wenn die Ruten so in einfachen Ablagen stehen wie bei dir. Da würde ich viel eher zum Gummi greifen, oder auch eine mit Tesafilm angewickelte mit Kunststoff überzogene große Büroklammer.
Schnur drunter einklemmen und Bügel auf...kann der Fisch frei ziehen und du brauchst keine Angst haben das mal ne Rute vielleicht verschwindet wenn du grad im Busch bist.


----------



## Seele (9. Juli 2020)

Gut gefüttert ist halb gewonnen


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Juli 2020)

Nun, bei der Rollengröße und der Rutenlänge kommt es auch ganz darauf an, wie weit draußen man seine Montagen liegen hat! 

Wer in Ufernähe angelt, wo ein anständiger Pendelwurf ausreicht, um in fischträchtige Fangbereiche zu kommen, der ist auch mit einer 3500er bis 4000er Rolle auch gut beraten und einer Rutenlänge von 2,70m bis 3m!

Allerdings: Je länger eine Rute, umso besser die Hebelwirkung, um einen Aal vom Grund schnell zu lösen und ihn von der Steinpackung fernzuhalten! 

Fische ich weiter draußen, dann nehme ich 3,5 Ibs Karpfenruten in 3,60m mit Rollen, die über einen Meter Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung haben!

Ich fische dabei überwiegend mit geflochtenen zwischen 0,20 u. 0,38 mm, so bin ich auf jeden größeren Raubfisch gut eingestellt! 

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich nur auf 2 4000er PENN's FIERCE II 40er Monoschnur drauf... Hatte da aber viele Verwicklungen mit.... 

Als Vorfach gelegentlich mal ne Mono ab 0,30, meistens jedoch Kevlar. 
Von der werde ich abkommen, da scharfkantige Muscheln mit der kurzen Prozess machen, etwa wenn ein Fisch beißt und der Anhieb gesetzt wird. Ich werde demnächst ein neues Vorfachmaterial verwenden, die MIKA MUSSEL CARE LINE in 25 Ibs Stärke. Wurde mir empfohlen, ist ne unheimlich abriebfeste geflochtene aus dem Karpfenbereich. 

Sonst angle ich (zumindest Nachts) mit Rollengrößen von 5000 bis 6500. Haken verwende ich nur selbstgebundene, kurz- oder für Köfis, langschenklige Haken von Gamakatsu der Größen 2-4.

Kommt trotzdem mal vor, das ich bei einem beißenden Aal den Anhieb zu früh setze und ich den nicht haken konnte, passiert aber selten. 
Ebenso Fischverluste durch Schnurbruch! 

Deniz, am Vorfach mußt du unbedingt etwas verändern und dem Aal etwas mehr Zeit zum fressen geben, bevor du anhaust! 
Du angelst doch meistens im Main, welche Montage verwendest du?


----------



## kridkram (9. Juli 2020)

Bei der Materialdiskussion würde mich zum Haken mal was interessieren. Habt ihr Vorlieben bei den Spitzen, meine ob eingezogen oder gerade, abhängig vom Köder oder nicht......?
Ich hab viele Jahre mit eingezogener Spitze geangelt, aber gerade beim Fischen mit Wurm setze ich relativ schnell den Anhieb, da doch oft zu kleine Aale beißen und dann unkompliziert abgehakt werden können. Ich meine nun, seit benutzen der geraden Spitze habe ich weniger Fehlbisse.
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juli 2020)

@kidkram du meinst also nicht diese gewundenen Wurmhaken?

@Chief Brolly als Montage nutze ich Geflochtene 0,30mm oder dicker dann Grundblei mit Perle und dahinter 21kg Wirbel/Karabiner und daran bisher die fertigen Vorfächer von VMC, Gamakatsu oder Owner.

was bis zu dieser Nacht immer gut geklappt hatte...


----------



## Seele (9. Juli 2020)

Und ihr so?


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @kidkram du meinst also nicht diese gewundenen Wurmhaken?
> 
> @Chief Brolly als Montage nutze ich Geflochtene 0,30mm oder dicker dann Grundblei mit Perle und dahinter 21kg Wirbel/Karabiner und daran bisher die fertigen Vorfächer von VMC, Gamakatsu oder Owner.
> 
> was bis zu dieser Nacht immer gut geklappt hatte...



Da gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere und geeignetere Montagen, als mit der Old School Technik! 
Mache mal ein paar Bilder von meinen Montagen, mit denen ich bisher beim Angeln in Strömung ohne Hänger!  die besten Erfolge hatte (auf Aal, Karpfen und Zander, gelegentlich auch auf Barsch) wenn ich morgen oder übermorgen am Wasser bin...

kidkram meint sicherlich einen Kreishaken....


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juli 2020)

Danke


----------



## Seele (9. Juli 2020)

Gerade nenn Fehlbiss kassiert. Rute hat sich gaaaanz langsam nach unten gesenkt. Die erfahrenen Angler wissen wohl was das war.


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2020)

Jetzt hat's gekappt


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2020)

Und den nächsten Fehlbiss an der gleichen Stelle kassiert. Nimmt die Würmer ins Maul, leichtes klingeln, Rute senkt sich mit minimalem vibrieren und Rute geht zurück das war's...

Ich könnte im Strahl kotzen, sehe es aber als Herausforderung


----------



## ragbar (10. Juli 2020)

Ich hab mir 7x7 und 1x7 Stahlvorfächer in 9kg an Wurmhaken gelötet und damit Aale gefangen. Ganz früher auch dieses Raubfischvorfachmaterial aus Kevlar/Stahl,nicht lötfähig,ging aber auch, war aber auch im Vergleich recht teuer.
Der Tip mit dem Stahl war aus einem Uralt Angelbuch "Aale angeln" ich glaube aus dem Parey- Verlag, so ein gelb-schwarzes Taschenbuch,gab es als Serie zu jeder Angelfischart.


----------



## kridkram (10. Juli 2020)

Nein, ich meine nicht Kreishaken! Sondern wirklich nur die Hakenspitze, die gibt es doch gebogen zum Hakenschenkel hin und gerade nach oben stehend!


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juli 2020)

Seid ihr alle wirklich Live am Wasser ?


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle wirklich Live am Wasser ?


Nachts extra aufstehen und alle halbe Stunde ins Board schreiben damit es so aussieht dass ich fischen bin? Ne nicht mein Stil


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

Ich versuch inzwischen nicht mehr so oft Live am Wasser zu schreiben, da dann immer die Aalglocken losbimmeln


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine nicht Kreishaken! Sondern wirklich nur die Hakenspitze, die gibt es doch gebogen zum Hakenschenkel hin und gerade nach oben stehend!




Jo weiß was du meinst. Habe für Aal beide schon gesehen. Muss ich mal testen. Wie halten die Tauwürmer auf den geraden Haken wenn man sie aufzieht?


----------



## hanzz (10. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich versuch inzwischen nicht mehr so oft Live am Wasser zu schreiben, da dann immer die Aalglocken losbimmeln


Ist wie beim Fußball, gehst aufs Klo, fällt n Tor.

Naja. Schreib halt. Kriegst n Biss


----------



## kridkram (10. Juli 2020)

Jo weiß was du meinst. Habe für Aal beide schon gesehen. Muss ich mal testen. Wie halten die Tauwürmer auf den geraden Haken wenn man sie aufzieht?

Das sind halt normale Wurmhaken mit 2 Wiederhaken am Schenkel, bloß halt mit gerader Spitze.


----------



## Brutzel (10. Juli 2020)

So neuer Versuch. Ruten scharf...Regenschutz aufgebaut...mag kommen was möchte.


----------



## Brutzel (10. Juli 2020)

Tja das war ein Satz mit x. Null anfasser...nada. Denke der Wetterwechsel war zu  schwer verdaulich für Mr Zander. Egal trotzdem schön an der Luft gewesen . Nun kann der Teich sich bis August erholen denn dann bin ich wieder da.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juli 2020)

Bin auf dem Weg.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Weg.
> Anhang anzeigen 350475


Hast du ein eigenes Boot?


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Juli 2020)

Bin auch wieder am Wasser, selbe Stelle wie beim letztenmal. 
Die linke mit Tauwurm auf Aal, die andere mit Ukei auf Zander. 

Links sitzen ein paar Karpfenangler, seit 16. 30 noch kein guter Biß... 

Ganz besonders für Deniz: Hier mal 2 meiner Montagen:


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder am Wasser, selbe Stelle wie beim letztenmal.
> Die linke mit Tauwurm auf Aal, die andere mit Ukei auf Zander.
> 
> Links sitzen ein paar Karpfenangler, seit 16. 30 noch kein guter Biß...
> ...


Viel Spaß und Glück,hol was raus.Sehr schöne Bilder.


----------



## JottU (10. Juli 2020)

Ganz schön stürmisch heute. Aber egal, ich muß jede Gelegenheit nutzen die ich ans Wasser komme.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juli 2020)

Endlich was über 50.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Endlich was über 50.
> Anhang anzeigen 350495


Petri zum Zander.


----------



## kridkram (10. Juli 2020)

Bin mit nem Kollegen seit 18 Uhr am Wasser, absolut nix, hab jetzt eine mit Köfi raus und noch eine mit Boillie, Kollege 2x Wurm. Wetter passt,  bedeckt und seit ner halben Stunde kaum noch Wind. Trotzdem bin ich eher skeptisch heute, wir sind gerade in einer ungünstigen Mondphase, ich glaube jedenfalls an den Einfluss des Mondes.


----------



## hanzz (10. Juli 2020)

Bin auch mal los 
Petri allen da draussen


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Juli 2020)

Meine Nachbarn haben schon 2 schöne Karpfen.... Ich selbst beim Biß und Anhieb Montage ab, kein Hänger! Wohl an ner scharfkantigen Muschel Schnur zerschnitten.... 

Also, an dieser Stelle mit ner 0,20er gefl. nie wieder! Ab ner 0,28er fühle ich mich wesentlich sicherer! 
Noch 2 h, dann mache ich Feierabend...

Zum Abschluß noch ein schönes Bild mit Mischlicht: Blitz und Scheinwerfer von nem Frachter...


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

So - den ersten Aal des Abends gefangen 
64cm auf Tauwurm 

Dabei vor allem gekurbelt und gepumpt dass der Kollege ja net zwischen die Steine flüchtet


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2020)

Dafür weht hier jedoch ein Wind...


----------



## JottU (10. Juli 2020)

Hier lässt der Wind etwas nach. Die Fische wollen trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juli 2020)

Bin wieder daheim, hat grad das Regnen angefangen. War ziemlich sportlich, das Zusammenpacken.... 
Musste 10 x ne steile, rutschig Böschung rauf und runter steigen, war dafür schnell beim Auto. 

Gestern Nacht wohl nur Grundeln gefüttert, war trotzdem ein schöner Abend! 

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger und Schneider!


----------



## hanzz (11. Juli 2020)

Na wenigstens entschneidert. 
Den Lütten im Wasser abgehakt. 
Dann gibt's halt Nudeln morgen.


----------



## Seele (11. Juli 2020)

Komm auch gerade vom aalen. Gab nur einen Biss, hatte mir eigentlich heute mehr erwartet. Aber so ist's nun mal oft.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350493
> 
> Ganz schön stürmisch heute. Aber egal, ich muß jede Gelegenheit nutzen die ich ans Wasser komme.


Die Stelle kommt mir bekannt vor. Bist du wieder in Alt Schadow? Dann bin ich  Ca. 0:30 Uhr an dir vorbei gefahren. Bei mir gab es zwei güstern, mehr nicht.


----------



## JottU (11. Juli 2020)

Bin ich @TrimmiBerlin .
Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Zwei Brassen und grad eben ein kleiner Aal um die 30.


----------



## kridkram (11. Juli 2020)

Haben um 1 Uhr Schluss gemacht, 1 Biss auf Tauwurm, da hing ne Plötze dran.


----------



## niclodemus (11. Juli 2020)

Petri allen die draußen waren


----------



## Uchemnitz (11. Juli 2020)

Gestern unterwegs gewesen  Zschopau nahe Chemnitz.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

JottU, kam noch was? Bist du noch länger da oder bist schon wieder zu Hause?


----------



## JottU (11. Juli 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> JottU, kam noch was? Bist du noch länger da oder bist schon wieder zu Hause?



Nö, nichts weiteres. Habe um Fünf dann eingepackt.
Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Kossenblatter See? Meine liegen gute 25 Jahre zurück, bin am überlegen es da mal wieder zu probieren.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Bin mal wieder die Aale ärgern, wenn sie sich dann auch lassen. Erst mal senken.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

JottU schrieb:


> Nö, nichts weiteres. Habe um Fünf dann eingepackt.
> Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Kossenblatter See? Meine liegen gute 25 Jahre zurück, bin am überlegen es da mal wieder zu probieren.


Leider habe ich


JottU schrieb:


> Nö, nichts weiteres. Habe um Fünf dann eingepackt.
> Hast du Erfahrungen mit dem Kossenblatter See? Meine liegen gute 25 Jahre zurück, bin am überlegen es da mal wieder zu probieren.


Meine Erfahrungen beruhen eher auf dem Neuendorfer See. Und die Spree Richtung Leibsch und das Stück hinter alt Schadow. 
Werde mir wohl heute Abend auch mein Boot schnappen und es dort mal wieder mit Pose in einer ruhigen Bucht versuchen.
Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du das nächste mal in der Nähe bist. 

In Kossenblatter war ein bekannter letzte Woche. Viele Bisse aber keine Fische für die Küche.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Senken ging ganz gut, jetzt muß ich erst mal Pause machen.
Regen war keiner angesagt. Ja ja, Starkwind und gleich fängt es an zu schütten.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Angeln scharf ... ein Flot ist schon weg.


----------



## niclodemus (11. Juli 2020)

Petri Zokker und allen die draußen sind. Werde euch in ca. zwei Stunden folgen. Habe mich aber noch nicht entschieden ob Elbe oder MLK. Gruß André


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

War ein Barsch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juli 2020)

Bin auch wieder draußen, Main-Donau-Kanal an der Einmündung der kleinen Roth, aber andere Seite. Hier kommt die Strömung abgeschwächt an. 

Hier ist der Grund anders befestigt, habe schon 2 Bleie verloren. Wurm geht (noch) nicht, wird schnell abgegrundelt.... 

Geht nur Endblei mit schwerem Tiroler Hölzl und Seitenzweigmontage. 
Viele Spinnfischer hier, aber keiner fängt was. 
Durch ne Schleuse 300m von mir starke Kehrströmungen. 

Jetzt liegen ne Grundel undn Gründling draußen. Hier ist Freilauf sehr von Vorteil! Ne Menge Kraut im Wasser. 
Habe lange umgebastelt, daher komme ich jetzt erst zum  schreiben. Bin seit 16.00 da... 
Petri an alle am Wasser, Haut was raus!


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Sag mal, was ist denn dieses Jahr los?
Der hat auch ü90. 





Könnte gleich wieder was aufs Dach geben ...


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)




----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2020)

Geht ja gut los bei dir

Bin auch draußen, heute mal kleiner Weiher an dem ich sicher schon 15 Jahre nicht mehr war.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juli 2020)

Petri zum kapitalen Aal, Mathias! 

Scheint bei euch das perfekte Wetter für einen guten Aalabend  zu sein, tolle Bilder! 

Bei mir beißen nur Grundeln, die jetzt entweder ganz oder zur Hälfte nur wenige Meter vom Ufer ausliegen....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

Los geht es mit kleines Gepäck. Mal schauen ob auf Grund oder mit Pose. 

Petri Matthias


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

Ich bin so aufgeregt. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal vom Boot aus auf Aal geangelt habe. Fühlt sich gerade an wie Ostern und Weihnachten zusammen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

Entscheidet...


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil Timmi und allen anderen am Wasser.

Nachtangelstelle am Ufer.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Eine Strippe eben und gerade jetzt wo schreib ... Biiss


----------



## Zmann (11. Juli 2020)

@Mathias 
In welcher Tiefe Angelst du bevor du deine Nachtangelstelle ansteuerst,würde mich mal interessieren?
Natürlich dickes Petri zur dicken Schlange!


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juli 2020)

Hatte grad nen Zander, 59 cm und 1,86 kg auf halbe Grundel!


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2020)

Petri Michael.

Ist mir ein Rätsel wie der sich den Fisch reingequetscht hat.





Den Dicken hatte ich In 3,2m tiefe.Lars.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

Mir vergeht hier leider langsam die Lust. Heute sind nur idioten auf dem Wasser. Von ' wir testen wer den bootsmotor am lautesten im Leerlauf brüllen lassen kann, über polenböller und Raketen, bis zu Lautstärke Gegröhle und schlechte, laute Musik über den ganzen See, ist alles dabei.....


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Juli 2020)

Ich aktualisiere mich: Kurz Nachdem ich das Glasauge versorgt habe, machte ich die zweite Grundelhälfte dran. 
Kurz nach dem Auswerfen, ein Schiff näherte sich grad, ein heftiger Biß.... Anhieb, wütender Widerstand am anderen Ende! 

Es kam ein Riesenaal in den Schein meiner Stirnlampe, bestimmt Ü 80, wenn nicht sogar Ü 90!

Der wollte gar nicht in den Eimer, plötzlich macht es Knack!! und der Spitzenring brach ab! 

Eimerbild kommt etwas später, packe jetzt ein....Also: Die Schlange hat 76 cm und wog 1kg...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mein Kollege hat grade nen kleineren Wels gefangen..


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Juli 2020)

Ein Petri an alle die heute draußen waren oder noch sind.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Juli 2020)

Gerade eine kleine schlange. Schätze so zwischen 50 und 55 cm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Juli 2020)

Bei mir gabs nicht mal nen Mückenstich...bin schon wieder daheim


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Juli 2020)

Petri Zokker.irgendwie wurde mir nicht angezeigt,  dass jemand online ist.Sitze auch noch mit meinem Sohn.bis 23:30 weder auf Wurm noch auf Fischfetzen einen Biss.Dann Strategie geändert. Mit Brutbarschen und 10er!!!!! Haken auf 1m Tiefe probiert und es hat geklappt.Insgesamt.5 Aale, davon dürfen 3 oder 4 mit.Bilder gibts nachher....seit der Mond hoch ist herscht Ruhe.Machen gleich Schluss.Möchte auch einen 90er, aber bei mir ist im Moment eher Masse als Klasse. Allen weiterhin fettes Petri. Das waren meine Köderfische am 10er Haken sahen die aber auch akzeptabel aus


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2020)

Hier herrscht auch Ruhe. Seit dem Plieten keinen Biss mehr. 
Der Komet Neowise ist schön zu sehen.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2020)

Petri euch allen

Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich aus. Um 2:52 diesen 70er Aal gefangen


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2020)

Petri Deniz

Ich hab mich nach Sonnenaufgang wieder in etwas tieferes Wassee verlegt.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2020)

Heimfahrt, kam nix mehr.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2020)

Petri Paul unnd Michael.

92 hat der Gute.


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Juli 2020)

@ Zokker. Gratulation zum 2. Ausnahmefisch in kürzester Zeit.
Nachtrag zu heute früh.
Ich hatte mich bei unseren Aalen ziemlich verschätzt ; 1Aal unter 50cm,2 Aale 56 u.58 cm ,die durften alle wieder rein. Dafür noch einen 77er u.den 1.80er,schön silbrig u.fett. Alle auf 4cm Barsch an 10er Haken u.25er Vorfach!!!. Die hatten absolut keine Lust, aber bei der Ködergrösse konnte man sofort anschlagen.....zumal wir zw. Seerosen u umgestürztem
Baum angelten. Beisszeit 23:30- ca 0:45 .
2 noch verloren,
a.alles gut. Dank der Größe ein gelungener Kurztrip an einer neuen Stelle, an meinem Haussee.Sind um 2 rein, da mein Sohn im sitzen eingeschlafen ist u. fast über Bord ging.
Jetzt 1 Woche Pause u dann geht's 14 Tage zum Aalangeln
nach Schweden. Voriges Jahr hatte ich da Sternstunden...
Tendenz für dieses Jahr
Es wird von der Masse mit eines meiner besten Jahre von der Größe wird sich zeigen.
Allen weiterhin beste Fänge


----------



## rolfmoeller (12. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den Schlangen.

Danke für eure Bericht und Fotos.
Weiter so.


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. Juli 2020)

Wir hatten gestern Nacht gar keinen Mond, war eine schöne dunkle Nacht. Meinem Kollegen, der in der kleinen Roth (ziemlich starke Strömung!) geangelt hat, hatte auf eine Aalangel noch nen Biß von nem kapitalen Waller, der das Vorfach sprengte... 

Mit kleinsten Köfis angeln bringt tatsächlich was, mein Aal hatte einen kleinen Zander ( so um 3cm) im Magen.... 

Stand heute früh noch bis 4.00 in der Küche, Zander filetieren ging prima!


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Juli 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> wir sind gerade in einer ungünstigen Mondphase, ich glaube jedenfalls an den Einfluss des Mondes.


das ist nicht schlimm, hauptsache die Fische glauben nicht drann


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Juli 2020)

Petri Jungs. Da hat es ja super geknallt und Matthias, schon wieder Ü90   . Haste wohl ein Nest gefunden.

Ich war Familienfreundlich dieses WE. Aber ab Dienstag könnte es wieder los gehen


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Juli 2020)

Bin schon 4 Stunden unterwegs und nicht ein Kontakt. 
Bis jetzt.
63cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bin schon 4 Stunden unterwegs und nicht ein Kontakt.
> Bis jetzt.
> 63cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 350690


Ist dein schwarzer Glibberwurm mit den gelben Augen kaputt?


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Juli 2020)

Der Glibberwurm hangt leider am 73,5 Kilometer Nord Ostsee Kanal, ziemlich fest am Grund 
Hab jetzt nur noch 4 oder 5 Stk.  Es wird langsam eng.
Heute war der Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad 12 cm Lemon Tiger der Bringer.


----------



## Naish82 (13. Juli 2020)

85cm, wieder auf den kleinen daiwa megascouter an der Barschrute...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juli 2020)

Da mein Handgelenk schneller abgeschwollen ist als erwartet bin ich noch mal schnell ans Wasser.

mal schauen was geht..

muss meinen Eltern was fürs morgige Abendessen fangen

heute jedoch entspannt m einer Rute ^^


----------



## DenizJP (14. Juli 2020)

Bald Feierabend dann gehts heute wieder ans Wasser nach dem ich gestern geschneidert habe 

Soll gegen 23 Uhr leicht regnen aber mal schauen.


Da fällt mir auch ein, dass ich eigentlich keine gescheite wind- und wasserfeste Jacke habe. Zeit eine zu kaufen.


----------



## Blueser (14. Juli 2020)

Mir hatte letztes Jahr mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber meine fast neue 3 in 1 Funktionsjacke zum Rentenbeginn geschenkt. Feines Teil mit herausnehmbarer Innenjacke für das Nachtangeln vom Engelbert ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bald Feierabend dann gehts heute wieder ans Wasser nach dem ich gestern geschneidert habe
> 
> Soll gegen 23 Uhr leicht regnen aber mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Kann dir da den Nässeschutzanzug (Goretex) von der Bw oder den Amis empfehlen! Habe beides und bin/war immer ganz zufrieden damit.. Gibt's in neu und gebraucht, Preise und Bezugsquellen mußt du mal googeln...


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2020)

Gestern gegen 22:50 nen 60er Aal rausgezogen. Auf KöFi ging leider gar nix.


Der Aal kam aber auch zu einem teuren Preis da ich noch etwas länger bleiben wollte - es hieß ja nur "leichter Nieselregen" in meiner Wetter App.

Ein ordentlicher Platzregen wurde es dann....und ich und meine Sachen waren pitschnaß... bin dann abgehauen nach Hause.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern gegen 22:50 nen 60er Aal rausgezogen. Auf KöFi ging leider gar nix.
> 
> 
> Der Aal kam aber auch zu einem teuren Preis da ich noch etwas länger bleiben wollte - es hieß ja nur "leichter Nieselregen" in meiner Wetter App.
> ...



Tja, unter nem Schirm oder Brolly bzw. Bivvy wärst du schön trocken geblieben... 
Vergiß das besser mal mit den Nässeschutzanzügen und kauf dir für das Geld lieber einen "anständigen" Wetterschutz! 

Denn darunter bleibt auch deine Ausrüstung trocken.... Bis auf die Ruten und Rollen halt.....


----------



## Brutzel (15. Juli 2020)

Den BW Nässeschutz kann ich auch empfehlen so für den Regenschauer....aber wenn es Stundenlang Regnet dann doch lieber Schirm mit Rückwand oder die anderen Geräte. Stundenlanges getröpfel auf die Kaputze macht ein ja blöde und natürlich werden Rutentaschen und anderes Gerödel schön eingeweicht. Ich persönlich nutze dafür mein Brandungszelt..paar Heringe dazu gekauft und fertig...alles liegt trocken...schneller Auf-und Abbau..geringes Pack-und Gewichtsmaß.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2020)

Tincabell mit 54 cm und etwa 2,7 kg kam gerade vorbei


----------



## Blueser (15. Juli 2020)

Sehr schöner Fisch, Petri!


----------



## Bootsy48 (15. Juli 2020)

Hey Jkc.... Dickes Petri zur Schleie... Traumfisch!


----------



## Seele (15. Juli 2020)

@jkc  Petri, gibst ja wieder ganz schön Gas.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2020)

Der dritte Zander hat Format..


----------



## tegro (15. Juli 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Tincabell mit 54 cm und etwa 2,7 kg kam gerade vorbei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350956


Alter was für ein Fisch


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (16. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wir hatten gestern Nacht gar keinen Mond, war eine schöne dunkle Nacht. Meinem Kollegen, der in der kleinen Roth (ziemlich starke Strömung!) geangelt hat, hatte auf eine Aalangel noch nen Biß von nem kapitalen Waller, der das Vorfach sprengte...
> 
> Mit kleinsten Köfis angeln bringt tatsächlich was, mein Aal hatte einen kleinen Zander ( so um 3cm) im Magen....
> 
> Stand heute früh noch bis 4.00 in der Küche, Zander filetieren ging prima!




Wer nur diesen Beitrag liest, könnte meinen Du hast den 3cm Zander filetiert.  
Petri Heil allen Fängern


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Du hast den 3cm Zander filetiert.



nix gegen Fingerfood!

@Aalzheimer  Petri zum schönen Zander! Da ich meist alleine und nachts angeln gehe sehen meine Fotos immer nach Unfall aus


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Juli 2020)

Canal Grande im Ruhemodus.


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2020)

@tomxxxtom 
Lauft es bei dir eigentlich auch schlechter als die letzten 2,3 Jahre vorher?


----------



## Naish82 (16. Juli 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Canal Grande im Ruhemodus.
> Anhang anzeigen 351113



Von wegen Ruhemodus... Ich muss jetzt zur arbeit weil ein Eimer beinahe in die Böschung gerauscht ist... 
Dabei wollte ich nachher auch noch auf den See...


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Juli 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> @tomxxxtom
> Lauft es bei dir eigentlich auch schlechter als die letzten 2,3 Jahre vorher?


Ja.


Heute voll verarsch... hier . Sechs Bisse und kein Fisch ist hängen geblieben!!!
Als hätte ich keinen Haken. Mit gummi ist ja sicher.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2020)

Das läuft sehr gut an


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das läuft sehr gut an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juli 2020)

So Feierabend. Die hellen Abendstunden brachten überraschend schon 3 Aale und einen kleinen. Zwei kleine Zander ind zwei Barsche ließen sich ebenfalls kurz blicken. Im Dunkeln kamen bis zur geisterstunde noch ein paar Fehlbisse sowie zwei weitere Köfischlangen. Somit ist der Eimer, welchen ich Mal unter die Aale packe ganz ordentlich gefüllt. Morgen noch einmal arbeiten, und dann ist Urlaub


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2020)

Petri!


Ich werd evtl. auch heute Abend erneut rausgehen. Diesmal aber mich aber strikt auf KöFi konzentrieren ^^


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2020)

Petri @Aalzheimer, läuft ja noch bei euch. 

Bei uns soll gar nichts gehen, hab mit einigen Leuten gesprochen.

Heute bin ich noch krank, aber morgen will ich es noch mal wissen.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2020)

So!

Alles gepackt und bereit. Heute Abend ab 18 Uhr gehts dann hoffentlich wieder ans Wasser!

Muss nur noch wegen Angellocation schauen. Da Freitag Abend werden die bekannten Plätze alle überrannt sein... daher mal Zeit neue abgelegene Orte zu suchen ^^


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri @Aalzheimer, läuft ja noch bei euch.
> 
> Bei uns soll gar nichts gehen, hab mit einigen Leuten gesprochen.
> 
> Heute bin ich noch krank, aber morgen will ich es noch mal wissen.



Das hast Du die letzten Male auch immer gesagt, "sogar die Fischer nehmen Ihre Reusen hoch" 
Das Ergebnis so ab 90cm hast Du uns doch eindrucksvoll präsentiert

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und für morgen, falls es klappt, viel erfolg und dann vielleicht den Meter.

@DenizJP
Die auch viel Erfolg bei Stellensuche und Fischwaid heute Abend


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juli 2020)

Mal ne Frage: Wie bekommt ihr 80+ Aale in den Eimer? Gibt's da irgendeinen Trick?


----------



## rolfmoeller (17. Juli 2020)

Deckel ab, Aal rein, Deckel zu.
Fisch drin


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2020)

Ich erledige meine meist direkt nach dem Fang..

hab dann doch Schiss falls mal ein Kontrolleur vorbeischaut oder die Polizei.


----------



## Blueser (17. Juli 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Deckel ab, Aal rein, Deckel zu.
> Fisch drin


Na ja, erst mal muss der Fisch an den Haken ...


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Juli 2020)

Haben heute zum Urlaubsabschluss eine Tour auf dem Kölpin See gemacht. Das Ergebnis war durchaus zufriedenstellend. Mit 3 Leuten haben wir 7 Hechte und einen Barsch gelandet. Leider konnte die auf Touristenfischereischein angelnde Misses keinen Erfolg verzeichnen. Aber trotzdem war ey eine Super-Tour die viel Spaß gemacht hat. Sehr zum nachmachen empfohlen.


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das hast Du die letzten Male auch immer gesagt, "sogar die Fischer nehmen Ihre Reusen hoch"
> Das Ergebnis so ab 90cm hast Du uns doch eindrucksvoll präsentiert



15h geangelt, mehrmals die Köfis gewechselt, angefüttert, genaues Ausloten usw ...

in 15h 3 Bisse, der große Aal, 1 Strippe und 1 Plieten

die Male davor sahen nicht viel anders aus ...


----------



## BerndH (17. Juli 2020)

Hab ich es doch tatsächlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Versuche hier im Forellenwasser mein Glück auf Aal.

Mal schauen was kommt. 
Hauptsache los


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2020)

Viel Erfolg allen die draußen sind. Bei mir wird es vielleicht Sonntag ehe ich angeln kann.
Wie lange macht ihr so, wenn ihr am anderen Tag früh auf Arbeit müsst? 
Ich stehe 5:15 Uhr auf, länger als 0 Uhr mach ich da nicht. Natürlich auch ne Frage wann es dunkel wird.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Juli 2020)

Mathias, fetten Respekt vor deiner Geduld beim Angeln...!  Du bist bei JEDEM Wetter draußen und von uns anderen fischt bestimmt sonst niemand 15h am Stück... 
Wollte heute auch raus, wird aber nichts draus. Von 2 Ruten müssten Teile ausgewechselt werden und liegen mit einer Rolle beim Händler... 

Sind zwar fertig, aber ich warte noch auf eine schon am Montag bestellte Schnur, hoffentlich kommt die spät. morgen Vormittag! 

Ohne meine komplette Ausrüstung brauche ich erst gar nicht los, sonst wäre ich schon längst am Wasser und würde mich dort wesentlich wohler fühlen, als jetzt! 

Grade läuft mal wieder "Flußmonster" in ner Doppelfolge, der mongolische Taimen und das Angeln in australischen Flüssen auf den Bullenhai in der x-ten  Wiederholung, ich könnte kotzen..... 

Apropos Bullenhai: Die haben übrigens heute diesen "Schwarzwald-Rambo" geschnappt.... Dazu haben die 2540 Einsatzkräfte gebraucht!


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2020)

Nach paar Hängern Platzwechsel 

hier treibt gefühlt einhalber Wald durchs Wasser.....

furchtbar!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> 15h geangelt, mehrmals die Köfis gewechselt, angefüttert, genaues Ausloten usw ...
> 
> in 15h 3 Bisse, der große Aal, 1 Strippe und 1 Plieten
> 
> die Male davor sahen nicht viel anders aus ...



Sind immerhin 3 Bisse mehr wie ich hier in den letzten 6 Ansitzen hatte.
Mein letzter Aal zum Mitnehmen dieses Jahr kam irgendwann Ende Mai rum, dieses Jahr ist hier definitiv kein Aaljahr.
Ich überlege mittlerweile ernsthaft ob ich überhaupt noch auf Aal ansitzen soll, so sinnfrei wie das die letzten 3 Jahre geworden ist.


----------



## BerndH (17. Juli 2020)

Bisher 3 Aale, aber leider passte keiner. Alle so um die 30-40.

Na mal schauen, die Nacht ist ja noch jung.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2020)

Ca 10m hinter mich hat sich nun ein Pärchen hingesetzt und quatscht über Gott und die Welt.......


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2020)

... mir,


----------



## Seele (17. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ca 10m hinter mich hat sich nun ein Pärchen hingesetzt und quatscht über Gott und die Welt.......


Solang sie nur reden geht's ja noch  

Petri an alle am Wasser, ich bin zu faul raus zu gehen. Müsste jetzt die Wallerspinne umbauen und da hab ich überhaupt keine Lust.


----------



## BerndH (17. Juli 2020)

Das wird wohl nicht mein Tag. Hab nen 80+ Aal in den Uferwurzeln verloren. Kurz vor dem Kescher windet der sich noch mal und dreht sich um die Wurzel.

Als ich endlich die Wurzel abgerissen hatte, dreht er sich noch einmal und das kevlar vorfach war durch.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2020)

Ich hab wiederum nen Biss auf Grundel verloren 

schnurabzug dann warten und dann beim erneuten Schnurabzug Anhieb

ging ins Leere


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sind immerhin 3 Bisse mehr wie ich hier in den letzten 6 Ansitzen hatte.
> Mein letzter Aal zum Mitnehmen dieses Jahr kam irgendwann Ende Mai rum, dieses Jahr ist hier definitiv kein Aaljahr.
> Ich überlege mittlerweile ernsthaft ob ich überhaupt noch auf Aal ansitzen soll, so sinnfrei wie das die letzten 3 Jahre geworden ist.



Sieht hier in Franken dieses Jahr bisher auch wesentlich schlechter mit Aal aus als in den vergangenen Jahren. Dafür beißen die Küchen-Waller bis 6-7 kg dieses Jahr ausgesprochen gut. Ich denke, da spielt das Wetter eine große Rolle. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch erst 1 Karpfen mit Boilies (gute Qualität) gefangen, dafür ca. 30 recht gute mit Dosenmais. Alles etwas anders dieses Jahr.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juli 2020)

So der erste Aal ist da


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hab wiederum nen Biss auf Grundel verloren
> 
> schnurabzug dann warten und dann beim erneuten Schnurabzug Anhieb
> 
> ...



Würde sagen ihr habt bei euch ordentlich Krabbler drin...das schaut stark danach aus.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juli 2020)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund! Meine Freunde!

soeben gelandet! Auf kopflose Grundel

Und ich wollte schon heim!


----------



## rolfmoeller (18. Juli 2020)

Petri zu Aal und Zander.

Ich fahre auch gleich los, die Lühe rocken.
Mal sehen was auf Aal geht.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

 heuer läufts bei mir, im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr, nicht gut mit Hecht. Ich fange zwar fast immer so zwei/drei, aber meistens Schniepel mit unter 70 cm. Zwei halbwegs brauchbare (78 und 82 cm) konnte ich zwar fangen, aber wenn ich da an letztes Jahr denke, da hatte ich Mitte Juli aber schon rund zehn in dieser Größenordnung und auch etwas (88 cm) größer. Na ja, das Jahr ist ja lang noch nicht rum, ich habe noch Hoffnung. Bei meinem Sohn hat es vor einer Woche gerappelt, innerhalb von drei Stunden 5 Hechte zwischen 70 und 90 cm und einen 80er Waller plus diverser Kontakte und Nachläufer - aber der fischt bei Hecht auch in einer anderen Liga wie ich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Juli 2020)

Die Ostsee und ihr Fluch hat mich wieder. 
Ich bin mal wieder in der Brandung unterwegs und habe wie jedes Jahr kein Glück gehabt. Es soll mir wohl einfach nicht vergönnt sein 

Heute Abend versuche ich es nochmal. 
Rerik muss doch mal einen Fisch für mich in der Ostsee haben.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Juli 2020)

Wird schon, Augen auf bei der Platzwahl, dann klappt es auch. Weiterhin viel Glück und ein dickes Petri!!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Juli 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Die Ostsee und ihr Fluch hat mich wieder.
> Ich bin mal wieder in der Brandung unterwegs und habe wie jedes Jahr kein Glück gehabt. Es soll mir wohl einfach nicht vergönnt sein
> 
> Heute Abend versuche ich es nochmal.
> Rerik muss doch mal einen Fisch für mich in der Ostsee haben.


Genau das ist auch mein Plan für nächste Woche.
Hab vor 2 Tagen in der Bucht ne gute, zweite Brandungsrolle geschossen, nachdem sich 2 ältere in Einzelteile aufgelöst hatten. Jetzt muss nur noch Schnur drauf und dann geht es los.


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juli 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Petri zu Aal und Zander.
> 
> Ich fahre auch gleich los, die Lühe rocken.
> Mal sehen was auf Aal geht.
> ...


Viel Spaß und Glück Rolf. Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2020)

Petri allen erfolgreichen und denen, die es zumindest versucht haben. Wochenende wird nix mit fischerei. Mal schauen was die Urlaubsabende hergeben. Nächsten Sonntag gibt's nochmal ne Trip zur Weser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> 15h geangelt, mehrmals die Köfis gewechselt, angefüttert, genaues Ausloten usw ...
> 
> in 15h 3 Bisse, der große Aal, 1 Strippe und 1 Plieten
> 
> die Male davor sahen nicht viel anders aus ...


Aber immerhin ne Ü90.

@Chief Brolly 
Wieso schafft man keine 15 Stunden? Einfach Mal ab ins zelt am Wasser. Dann ist das überhaupt kein problem


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

So, mal sehen.
Senken wird schwer, fast Ententeich.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

Senken war schwer.  Aber nach 1, 5 h habe
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich noch ein paar laichende Ukis gefunden und ein paar Plötze und Plieten für die Adler gab es auch noch. 

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

Hält man nicht aus, ohne sich abzukühlen.
Haken binden ist angesagt.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

Kein Reise, aber 60 hat er.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Juli 2020)

Bin auch wieder draußen, die erste Köfi- Grundel schwimmt schon im Eimer! Wie ich die gehakt habe ist seltsam, unter der Rückenflosse! 

Gehe heute auf Aal und Wels, mal sehen, was wann zuerst beißt! Auf jeden Fall fangen die Mücken schon an... 

Habe mit einer Rolle (Tomahawk R 14000 v. Anaconda) Probleme, Rotor und Spule drehen sich gleichzeitig, was ist da los? 

Habe eine Ersatzspule mit dickerer Schnur bespult, Spule gewechselt und jetzt kann ich die Rolle nicht fischen... Kann mir jemand sagen, was falsch läuft?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juli 2020)

Heut mal ein für mich neues Gewässer probieren, schlechter wie die letzten Ansitze kann es auch nicht mehr werden.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Juli 2020)

Heute noch ein Versuch. Mal sehen ob es heute in der Ostsee Fisch für mich gibt. 
Hornhechte gab es heute auf jeden Fall schon mal keine mehr.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil euch allen.

Nachtangelstelle am Schilf, mit Kante in Wurfweite.
Mal sehen, ich glaube es wird nichts gehen. 
Die Wildschweine, hinter mir im Schilf, sind schon gut aktiv.


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Juli 2020)

Bin auch draußen. Nachts Zandern.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. Juli 2020)

Hier geht bis jetzt rein gar nichts.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Juli 2020)

Bei mir auch nicht! Ist zwar ne schöne, warme, ruhige und dunkle Nacht und ohne Schiffsverkehr, aber trotzdem nichts auf Wurm und ne halbe Grundel.... 

Morgen versuche ich es mal von der anderen Seite....


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2020)

Durchhalten Männers. Ich trinke Bier und Rum der euch heute nicht vergönnt ist


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2020)

Durchhalten kann ich bestätigen, das kommt immer gut.
Nr. 2    etwas größer


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2020)

3 Biss nach 8h.
Könnten ruhig etwas grösser werden.


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. Juli 2020)

Habe 3 Bisse vermasselt. Fast jeder Wurf endet mit ... wrrrt


----------



## inextremo6 (19. Juli 2020)

Ich sitze auch noch aber in Schweden.nach 12 std Anreise konnte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen noch ne Runde rauszufahren.2 Stunden nicht ein Biss dann eine Quappe und ein 50er Aal,der wieder schwimmt. Und als Dankeschön kam  mich seine Mutter besuchen .schätze gute 80. Gefangen auf Tauwurm. Bin zufrieden u.
werde noch bis zum Morgengrauen durchziehen


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juli 2020)

Packe zusammen. Weiter draußen nichts, Wurm bleibt dran. In Ufernähe Bisse, aber der Köder wird nur abgefressen... Grundeln!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juli 2020)

Allen ein Fettes Petri die noch am Wasser sind bzw. waren...
Und ein Glückwunsch den Aalbändigern !!!
Bin gerade auch reingekommen, war mit Kumpel am Rhein auf ganz ruhig mal ein Ansitz auf Zander und Aal... Ein Blindgänger um die 80ig aber seltsam richtig dick ging gegen 2.00h auf Taui an den Haken, zwischendurch ein Klodeckel sonst Tote Hose... Bei den Gedanken ans einpacken kam dann der Biss, da kam Freude auf und es wurde noch über ne Stunde dran gehängt...Kam aber nichts mehr...

@ Inextremo und zokker zieht noch was, drücke euch die Daumen, Ausdauer muss doch belohnt werden !!!


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2020)

Petri Paul und Thomas.
Der sieht ja richtig dick aus Paul.

Bei mir kam die Nacht noch eine Strippe, sonst keinen Biss mehr. 
Liege wieder auf dem See und werde gleich die Adler füttern.


----------



## inextremo6 (19. Juli 2020)

Allen Fängern auch ein fettes
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Petri. Nachtrag zu heute früh. Leider kam nichts mehr. Musste aber bis zum Morgengrauen sitzen bleiben
da es im Dunkeln ziemlich windig aussah u. ich nicht unbedingt am 1.en Tag vom Urlaub absaufen wollte, denn Haus u.Boot habe ich für 14 Tage bezahlt.Ja Zokker hattest recht,  der war fett u.gerundete 90cm,die Gewegplatten sind 40cm.auf jeden Fall ein guter Start. Leider zu wenig Bisse u.das Wetter schlägt auch um.


----------



## zokker (19. Juli 2020)

Schöner Brummer Paul.

Rückfahrt


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2020)

So! Heute geht es mim Sohn nochmal ans Wasser!

eher spielen als richtig angeln aber egal..

hab nun auch ein schönes Gericht mit dem gestrigen Zander vorbereiten können


----------



## Skott (19. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So! Heute geht es mim Sohn nochmal ans Wasser!
> 
> eher spielen als richtig angeln aber egal..
> 
> ...


Hallo Deniz,

das sieht ja sehr gut und lecker aus, aber ich halte das für Lachs, oder irre ich da?

Ich habe noch keinen rot- bzw. orangefleischigen Zander kennen lernen dürfen.

Oder hast du beides in der Schüssel und der Zander treibt sich verdeckt am Grund rum?


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juli 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Hallo Deniz,
> 
> das sieht ja sehr gut und lecker aus, aber ich halte das für Lachs, oder irre ich da?
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich so auch! Solch rosa Fleisch haben meiner Erfahrung nach nur Salmoniden! Zander, Barsch, Hecht usw. nur weißes!


----------



## sprogoe (19. Juli 2020)

Er hat doch nicht behauptet, daß das Zander ist, er schreibt, er habe mit dem gestrigen Zander ein schönes Gericht vorbereitet, d,h. , der Zander hat ihm dabei geholfen.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2020)

Das war (bzw. sollte lediglich) ein flacher Scherz werden ^^


hat leider nicht geklappt ihr humorlosen Angler ihr


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juli 2020)

Sieht lecker aus ...
Vielleicht meint er es nicht wirklich so, und macht Spaß daraus ...
Den Smilie links überm Foto mit betrachtet...
Ansonsten Lachsfilet oder her mit dem Rezept, grins...
Viel Spaß mit Sohn am Wasser, soll auch ein Angler werden ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juli 2020)

Warst um Sekunden schneller...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juli 2020)

Der Dicke von gestern hatte knapp die 80 verfehlt, vielleicht hätte ich den noch auf achtzig strecken können aber leider fehlte mir der zweite Mann zum ziehen ... Am Wasser schätzte ich den noch auf 85cm wegen der Dicke wahrscheinlich...
Zudem war der noch richtig knapp gehakt, eben mal durch die Haut im Maul!!!
Der Aalgott war gestern voll und ganz  auf meiner Seite, auf letzte Minute quasi und noch so gehakt...
Manchmal muss man auch Glück haben...
Hier mal zwei Bilder:


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil allen Fängern der letzten Tage!


----------



## kridkram (19. Juli 2020)

Heute Abend versuche ich es nochmal.
Rerik muss doch mal einen Fisch für mich in der Ostsee haben.
Also ich kenn Rerik ganz gut, gehe da auch Brandungsangeln. Bin meist im Sommer da, also nicht die beste Zeit, trotzdem hab ich immer mal Platte oder Dorsch gefangen. 
Ich denke du sitzt zu nahe an der Seebrücke, das Ufer auf dem Foto ist zu sandig. Du must zum Parkplatz Teufelsschlucht fahren und ab da Richtung Kübo angeln. 
Das ist eigentlich ein gutes Revier und auch im Sommer immer für Fänge gut, vorausgesetzt auflandiger Wind, leichte Wellen oder nach stürmischen Wetter.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2020)

Grad Am Main mit meinem Sohn angeln

Der Verkehr auf dem Main ist schlimm...

vor allem die Partyleute die mit Jetski und Co drüberballern


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2020)

Mit 4 jährigem Sohn kann man net gescheit angeln 

das weiß ich, das weiß mein Sohn das weiß mein Vater der dabei war

...... nur der neue PB Aal nicht


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2020)

Unverhofft kommt oft. Petri zum Grundel Liebhaber


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Juli 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Heute Abend versuche ich es nochmal.
> Rerik muss doch mal einen Fisch für mich in der Ostsee haben.
> Also ich kenn Rerik ganz gut, gehe da auch Brandungsangeln. Bin meist im Sommer da, also nicht die beste Zeit, trotzdem hab ich immer mal Platte oder Dorsch gefangen.
> Ich denke du sitzt zu nahe an der Seebrücke, das Ufer auf dem Foto ist zu sandig. Du must zum Parkplatz Teufelsschlucht fahren und ab da Richtung Kübo angeln.
> Das ist eigentlich ein gutes Revier und auch im Sommer immer für Fänge gut, vorausgesetzt auflandiger Wind, leichte Wellen oder nach stürmischen Wetter.


Da war ich am ersten Abend. Teufelsschlucht runter und noch ein wenig Richtung kübo. Aber da gab es auch nichts. Da hatte ich vor zwei Jahren wenigstens kleine Erfolge. 

War heute nochmal im salzhaff schauen ob noch der ein oder andere Hornhechte da ist. Aber eine Stunde lang ging gar nichts. Hab dann aufgehört und bin wieder nach Hause. Nun hat mich Berlin wieder


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri @DenizJP ...
Bist immer schön fleißig !!!
Wünsche Dir ne Sternstunde in der nahen Zukunft, weiter so......


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2020)

Danke


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juli 2020)

Hammeraal! Petri, Deniz! Auf ne ganze Grundl hab ich noch nie einen gefangen, schon gar nicht am Tage... Ist immer ein tolles Erlebnis, so einen Moment mit 3 Generationen Familienmännern zu teilen!


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2020)

War ein echtes Highlight!!

sowas noch nie erlebt

Edit: wenn ich recht überlege...

17 Uhr im Sommer
Pralle Sonne 
Mit Kleinkind angeln 
Ganze Grundel
Und 3/0er Baithaken im Grundelmaul lose

Eigentlich hat kein einziger Faktor zum Aalangeln gepasst xD

nur hat das alles den Aal nicht interessiert..


----------



## Lorenz (19. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> 17 Uhr im Sommer
> Pralle Sonne


Ich habe die letzten Male beim Tauchen den ein oder anderen Aal mittags auf Futtersuche gesehen. Wieso sollten die auch nicht aktiv sein...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. Juli 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ich habe die letzten Male beim Tauchen den ein oder anderen Aal mittags auf Futtersuche gesehen. Wieso sollten die auch nicht aktiv sein...


Siehe Jörg Ovens' neues Video heute... tagsüber auf Aal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2020)

Ich bin dann auch mal los, checken ob die Schlangen Lust haben...
Ganz spontan vor 30 min. entschieden und auf ganz gemütlich von der spundwand aus...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2020)

Ne. 1 gelandet...


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juli 2020)

Petri!

ich chille erstmal 2-3 Tage und erhole mich ^^
Muss außerdem seit heute wieder ins Büro....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2020)

Danke Deniz !!!

gerade nr. 2 ...


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2020)

Petri!
Ich sitze hier schon seit 17 Uhr, ein 15er Barsch war bisher der einzige Fisch. Selbst meine treuen K2 ignorieren mich heute. Ne Stunde mach ich noch und morgen Abend Versuche ich es nochmals ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War ein echtes Highlight!!
> 
> sowas noch nie erlebt
> 
> ...


"Räusper, hüstel, ganz laut hustend"  wer hat dir vor ca. ner Woche ans Herz gelegt es mal bei großer Hitze spätnachmittags zu versuchen ?! na, na  wer wars ?
Wird Zeit das du wieder arbeiten gehst .

Petri, auch an Drillsucht69, scheinst auch wieder den richtigen Riecher zu haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Danke, danke...
Und der next one...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> "Räusper, hüstel, ganz laut hustend"  wer hat dir vor ca. ner Woche ans Herz gelegt es mal bei großer Hitze spätnachmittags zu versuchen ?! na, na  wer wars ?
> Wird Zeit das du wieder arbeiten gehst .
> 
> Petri, auch an Drillsucht69, scheinst auch wieder den richtigen Riecher zu haben




du wirst lachen aber genau daran hab ich gedacht!!
was auch der Grund war meine Grundangel mitzunehmen. 28 Grad im Schatten! nachmittags! Da sind mir deine Worte eingefallen auch wenn ich dann nicht wirklich damit gerechnet habe ^^


aber vielen Dank! Werd das mal öfters probieren. Das gute am KöFi-Ansitzen dass eben kaum Grundeln rangehen!


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2020)

Petri allen 
@thomas da hast ja n Lauf
Dickes Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Drei Ruten drin, alle auf die selbe Rute gefangen... jetzt habe ich auch die andern beiden in die Richtung hin geworfen... mal sehen...

Dir auch ein Petri...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Danke  @ hanzz...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Immer 3/4 Tauwurm ohne Nadel aufgezogen...  Hau gleich ab, keine Würmer mehr.... Nur noch zwei und paar Reste...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Feierabend !!!
Diese Woche wird aber nochmal angegriffen...


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2020)

Petri Deniz, eine gute Zeit für Aal ist auch mittags.

Petri zu den Aalen Thomas, lief ja ganz ordentlich


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Danke Matthias ....
War mehr als happy...
Mit paar Würmer mehr wäre wahrscheinlich noch der eine oder andere mehr drin gewesen ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch mal los, checken ob die Schlangen Lust haben...
> Ganz spontan vor 30 min. entschieden und auf ganz gemütlich von der spundwand aus...


Sauber Thomas. Mit der "flüssigen Unterstützung" kann's aber auch nur klappen


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Immer 3/4 Tauwurm ohne Nadel aufgezogen...  Hau gleich ab, keine Würmer mehr.... Nur noch zwei und paar Reste...




ich experimentiere aktuell mit 1/3 Tauwurm - also bis knapp über den Hakenschenkel.
Hab das Gefühl wenn ich 1/2 oder 2/3 nehme, dass die Aale dann an dem Vorfach entlang knabbern....



PS: noch ein bissel arbeiten, dann pack ich meine Sachen und fahre ebenfalls ans Wasser heute ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

@Aalzheimer :
Gut beobachtet !!!
Mit einen kleinen Mix von der "flüssigen Unterstützung" beißen die Aale um Vielfaches besser ...

@DenizJP :
Das mit den Würmern mach ich unterschiedlich, je nach beißverhalten Hau ich auch zwei drauf...
Nur halt gestern bin ich mit 11 Würmer ans Wasser gefahren... Bei drei Ruten ist das nichts, ich bevorzuge immer frische und vor allem fitte Würmer...

Jetzt ein Stündchen düsen, und dann die gekauften Würmer testen.... Habe völlig versäumt nach dem letzten Regen welche zu sammeln ... Gegen 21.00 h fahre ich dann auch mal los ne ganz neue Stelle ausprobieren...
Alibi hab ich auch schon wenn nichts geht, entweder waren es die Würmer oder halt die Stellenwahl schuld ...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

So!
Ruten scharf 

Jedoch ordentlich Strömung hier...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

Was wollen die?!?!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich Köder jetzt an, alles fertig...
Wollen wir hoffen, dass was geht...
Viel Spaß und maximalen Fang !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Was wollen die?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mittagessen vor der Nase, grins...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2020)

Meh...
Nicht mal maßig...


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2020)

Viel Erfolg noch Jungs


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juli 2020)

Danke hanzz...
Petri Deniz!!!!
Bei mir noch nicht mal ein zupfer... Wenn bis halb kein Biss  kommt dann hau ich ab und versuche es morgen nochmal bevor ich die halbe Nacht hier verbringe...   Gestern Top und heute Flop ...


----------



## hanzz (22. Juli 2020)

Haste keinen Kräuterextrakt heute mit?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2020)

Schon alle das kleine Ding  ...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juli 2020)

Naja....

der zweite Schnürsenkel mit 20cm ist da....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2020)

Packe jetzt zusammen macht wenig Sinn heute... null Kontakte, Köder unberührt ... 
Deniz, viel Glück dir noch...
Zieh noch was...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juli 2020)

Bin dann gegen 1 auch heim.


immerhin nicht als Schneider haha


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War ein echtes Highlight!!
> 
> sowas noch nie erlebt
> 
> ...



Petri zur Schlange 

*Und was habe ich Dir vor ein paar Tagen noch erzählt!?
Mittags, Hochsommer, Hitze, etc. *

 

Nachtrag: Und wie ich nun gelesen habe, hast Du den Tipp ja nochmals erhalten.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (22. Juli 2020)

Gestern Nachmittag mal eine neue Stelle am Mlk bei Hannover ausprobiert,,,,,1 Fischrute,2 mit Taui.(darf mit 3 Ruten fischen)
Habe um 22:00 eingepackt,war nicht mehr auszuhalten........hatte das Gefühl ich fische in
einem Krabben & Grundel Zuchtbecken........


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juli 2020)

Hurra hurra ein Schnürsenkel ist da....


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2020)

Petri zur Strippe ... hoffentlich kommt noch was brauchbares


----------



## rolfmoeller (23. Juli 2020)

Auch von mir ein Petri an die Fänger.
Danke für die Berichte.
Weiter so.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri zur Strippe ... hoffentlich kommt noch was brauchbares



Leider der einzige Fang gestern Nacht

die Grundel hat noch was ca 3m weggezogenes aber dann passierte nix mehr..

würdeheute gerne wieder raus aber das macht mein Körpernicht mehr mit


----------



## Bootsy48 (23. Juli 2020)

Crunshtime


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2020)

Jetzt wollte ich es doch noch mal wissen ^^
Wenn auch nur eine Rute


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil Frank und Deniz  ... ich will Eimerbilder sehen ...

Deniz ... du hast doch wohl nicht schon den Kescher aufgebaut und Eimer haste bestimmt auch dabei??? So wird das nix ...


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2020)

Zack hats gemacht!
Vorfach jedoch gerissen weshalb ich mich mutig dem Aal hinterher in den Busch gesprungen bin xD


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2020)

He he ... fettes Petri, der sieht ja gar nicht mal so klein aus. 

Was nehmt ihr bloß für Vorfächer??? Ich hebe ü90 Aale aus dem Kescher in den Eimer, die zappeln manchmal eine ganze Weile am 35er Vorfach, bevor sie im Eimer sind. ... noch nie gerissen.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2020)

War ein 0,40 aber der Haken hat sich genau genommen gelöst hab ich nun gesehen


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

Was ein Brocken 

75cm mein neuer PB Aal

und 800Gramm schwer!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Deniz du bist voll Crazy ...
Erst kaputt dann doch noch raus und ein Aal gezogen... 
Allein dafür Fettes Petri...
Da sag ich nur: Zum Angeln geboren und zu arbeiten gezwungen ...


----------



## zimmy (24. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Deniz du bist voll Crazy ...
> Erst kaputt dann doch noch raus und ein Aal gezogen...
> Allein dafür Fettes Petri...
> Da sag ich nur: Zum Angeln geboren und zu arbeiten gezwungen ...


Was für ein Spruch, der ist gut! 
Schöner Fisch, hat sich gelohnt. auch von mir ein fettes Ptri
zimmy


----------



## kridkram (24. Juli 2020)

Klasse Deniz!
So ist mir das auch schon, in Situationen wo man eigentlich mit nichts rechnet......da klappt es!
Voriges wieder erlebt, an einer Stelle wo ich noch nie Aal gefangen habe und eigentlich dort nur noch auf Karpfen angle, fang ich nen 86er, das war ne Überraschung!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Deniz ... du hast doch wohl nicht schon den Kescher aufgebaut und Eimer haste bestimmt auch dabei??? So wird das nix ...



Ein festes Retual von dir ???
Ich mache es auch so, Kescher wird nie vor dem ersten Fisch ausgeklappt, bringt Pech ...


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

Was denn das?!

dann beißt der Zander und ich steh da und wate erstmal ins Wasser rein oder wat


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Ok, wenn nicht geübt ist es voll in Ordnung.....

Ich habe noch kein einzigen Aal dieses Jahr gekeschert... Selbst die besseren gingen per Hand am Vorfach mit gefühlvollen Schwung ans Ufer...
Manchmal halt schon auch glücklich...
Wenn ich ein verliere was eher ganz selten ist, ärger ich mich nicht mehr und gehört dazu...
Bei Zander mach ich auch immer ne Handlandung...
Der Kescher stört mich nur bei meiner Nachtwanderung über viele Buhnen auf der Steinpackung und bleibt als Alibi im Rucksack ... Da ist mir die freie Hand zum abstützen auf der Packung am Rand wichtiger wenn ich da drauf rumkrackse, wahrscheinlich deswegen gut geübt... Aber ich suche mir auch schon stellen zum angeln wo es auch möglich ist, wenn einer notwendig ist, wird der auch genutzt...
Aber ein Retual war es schon immer und bleibt es, man kann den auch zusammen geklappt in der Nähe haben...


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

Interessant 

ich hatte einmal nen Verlust gehabt als mein alter Kescher zu klein und zu kurz war..

seitdem immer mit großem Kescher unterwegs.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Interessant
> 
> ich hatte einmal nen Verlust gehabt als mein alter Kescher zu klein und zu kurz war..
> 
> seitdem immer mit großem Kescher unterwegs.



Ist auch richtig Deniz !!!
Bei mir ist es schon automatismus...
Wenn ich mich nachts auf der Packung positioniere, achte ich schon dabei das ich gut an den Fisch komme...


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So wieder daheim
> 
> gab nen 63er Aal und nen Kleinen der wieder ins Wasser ging
> 
> außerdem wegen Sekundenschlaf bei rot über die Ampel und geblitzt......




UPDATE: Heute kam der Brief - anscheinend war es keine rote Ampel sondern "nur" zu schnell gefahren ^^ 25€

komisch, dass es aber 2x geblitzt hat...


----------



## inextremo6 (24. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ein festes Retual von dir ???
> Ich mache es auch so, Kescher wird nie vor dem ersten Fisch ausgeklappt, bringt Pech ...



Bei mir ähnlich, Kescher wird erst aufgeklappt ,wenn der 1.Aal am Haken hängt.
Dazu kommt noch meine alte Bart Simpson-Muetze,wobei das Logo genau in der Mitte unterhalb der Stirnlampe sitzen muss.
Bin sogar schon einmal  1,5km mit dem Boot zurück gefahren,weil ich die Mütze vergessen hatte. Mit Mütze gabs dann noch 3 Aale ohne wäre ich wahrscheinlich leer ausgegangen
Beste Grüsse aus Schweden, hier ist richtig Scheiss Aalwetter, kalt, Regen Sturm .Also eigentlich normal,aber eben nicht,wie in den letzten 3 Jahren.
Hechte und Zander laufen zur Abwechslung ganz  gut,aber eben nicht mein Zielfisch.Geht auch alles wieder schwimmen.
Eine Woche hab ich noch an einem neuen mir unbekannten See, bin gespannt ob ich wenigstens noch 1-10 Schlangen fangen kann.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Schade mit dem Wetter... 
Hast aber noch ne Woche und der neue See, vielleicht klappt es noch richtig gut...
Immer positiv bleiben, ich drücke dir die Daumen!!!!
Sollte es nicht klappen dann die Mütze auch Nachts im Bett drauf lassen, grins...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juli 2020)

Ja Ja, dieser Aberglaube. Ich kämpfe da auch immer mit. Mütze und Kescher gehören bei mir tatsächlich auch dazu . Kescher wird grundsätzlich nie aufgebaut, bevor es nicht notwendig ist, zumindest beim Kurztripp. Mütze muss seit Jahren immer die selbe sein. Habe ich vor zig Jahren Mal aus der Not heraus an der Nordsee für ein paar Euro in so einem kleinem Laden gekauft. Seitdem mein treuer Begleiter beim Fischen am Kanal.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2020)

Kappe gehört Bei mir auch dazu !!!
Falls die Fische nicht beißen, einfach Kappe nach hinten drehen und der Fisch denkt du gehst nach Hause und schon klappt es wieder ...


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2020)

Ich hab eigentlich keine Rituale. Wenn die Senke trocken ist, wird sie zusammen- und der Kescher aufgebaut.

Ich hab aber dieses Jahr einen neuen Kescher. Der hat Maschengröße 3x3cm. Aale unter 75 brauch ich damit nicht Keschern, die flutschen durch. Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich dieses Jahr schon 3 ü90 hatte.
Der Kescher hat ein Netz aus Mono und lässt sich sehr widerstandslos durchs Wasser ziehen, was das keschern von Aalen sehr erleichtert.

Ich kenne das aber noch aus meiner Jugend. Biste ohne Kescher und Fischsack los, haste gar nicht gewusst wie du die Fische nach hause bringen sollst. Einen Tag später, voll ausgerüstet, Schneider ...

Genug OT hier ...


----------



## kridkram (24. Juli 2020)

Das mit dem Kescher funzt aber nur, wenn es einer zum klappen ist. 
Ich hab einen zum stecken, da brauchst beide Hände für. Bei angeln mit Köfi kein Problem, hat man ja noch Zeit, aber beim Karpfenangeln?
Zum Spinnangeln hab ich auch einen zum klappen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juli 2020)

Habe es inzwischen auch ans Wasser geschafft.. Für 52 km brauchte ich fast 1,5h! 

Jetzt sind beide Ruten scharf mit 1/2 Grundel und Spezialköder... 
Esse gleich was, dann baue ich eine andere Rute um auf Grundel... 
Brauche noch frische als Köfis.... 

Petri an alle, die es heute auch ans Wasser schaffen/geschafft haben!


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

@Chief Brolly   kein Problem bei stärkerer Strömung wenn die Ruten so dicht beieinander sind?

also auch wenn sie in entgegengesetzte Richtungen zeigen?


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly   kein Problem bei stärkerer Strömung wenn die Ruten so dicht beieinander sind?
> 
> also auch wenn sie in entgegengesetzte Richtungen zeigen?


 
Nö, 160 gr. Tiroler Hölzl halten Montagen an Ort und Stelle! 
Hatte grad nen Biß, ich hol ein und- nanu?! etwas mehr kommt mit. War zwar ne Grundel, aber die hat etwas mitgebracht! 

Diesen Wust von 5 Kunstködern, sogar ein Streamer war dabei... 
Aber alles uraltes Zeug... Zum - in-die-Tonne-treten!


----------



## rolfmoeller (24. Juli 2020)

schöne Sammlung.
Schau mal nach ob da nicht jemand wohnt.


----------



## Naish82 (24. Juli 2020)

Den Kescher erst aufbauen wenn der erste Fisch hängt?! Ehrlich?! 
Immer oder nur beim Aalfischen?!
Also ich baue ihn grundsätzlich vorm Angeln auf. Hätte ich mich letztens geärgert, als der Mieter Hecht auf den Barschköder Einstieg und ich keinen Kescher zur Hand gehabt hätte...


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. Juli 2020)

Ne lieber vorher... und denn Griffbereit.  Außer beim Herings / Makrele / Hornhecht Angeln. Da habe ich noch keinen benötigt.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2020)

Kumpel hat zum Spinnfischen überredet 

leider erfolglos


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> ...
> Den Kescher erst aufbauen *wenn der erste Fisch hängt*?! Ehrlich?!
> ...



Nein, wenn er beißt ... wir reden doch hier vom richtigen Angeln und nicht vom Blinker ... äääääh neudeutsch Spinnfischen


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Juli 2020)

Drei Stunden angeln, drei Bisse, zwei Fische.


----------



## Stulle (25. Juli 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Den Kescher erst aufbauen wenn der erste Fisch hängt?! Ehrlich?!
> Immer oder nur beim Aalfischen?!
> Also ich baue ihn grundsätzlich vorm Angeln auf. Hätte ich mich letztens geärgert, als der Mieter Hecht auf den Barschköder Einstieg und ich keinen Kescher zur Hand gehabt hätte...



erst auswerfen wenn der Kescher bereit ist!


----------



## Stulle (25. Juli 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Nö, 160 gr. Tiroler Hölzl halten Montagen an Ort und Stelle!
> Hatte grad nen Biß, ich hol ein und- nanu?! etwas mehr kommt mit. War zwar ne Grundel, aber die hat etwas mitgebracht!
> 
> Diesen Wust von 5 Kunstködern, sogar ein Streamer war dabei...
> ...


Das Blei ist noch gut xD, das Gewicht vom Texas rig geht bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,



Stulle schrieb:


> das Gewicht vom Texas rig



sieht für mich eher nach Cheburashka aus.


----------



## Stulle (25. Juli 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> sieht für mich eher nach Cheburashka aus.



Das war auch dabei.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

hab nochmal geschaut,.  Auf dem oberen Bild kann ich ein Bullet erkennen, aber nicht was dazu gehört.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juli 2020)

Habe heute um 1.00 zusammengepackt, Aale, Zander und Welse wollten einfach nicht... Nur auf die Grundeln war Verlaß! 

Hat sich immer sehr viel Kraut in den Schnüren verfangen.... Waren noch 5 Spinnfischer da, aber auch die haben alle abgeschneidert! 

Von meinem "kuriosen" Fang habe ich nur das Bullet-Weight noch brauchen können.... 10h angeln, 104 km fahrerei ohne ein oder 2 gute Fisch war schon etwas enttäuschend.....


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juli 2020)

Kopf hoch. wer schneidert sammelt einfach das Glück für den nächsten großen Fang ^^


Ich überlege ob ich meine Spinnrute nehme, ne fesche Sonnenbrille, Kappe, Polohemd und verschlissene Jeans mit Markenschuhen und dann vor der EZB etwas auf Barsch und Co angel....

ah! meine Longines am Handgelenk darf ich nicht vergessen..


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ah! meine Longines am Handgelenk darf ich nicht vergessen..


Lieber eine Omega.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juli 2020)

Die liegt leider über meinem aktuellen Budget...

und wenn solche Summen dann liebergleich ne Submariner


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Juli 2020)

Habe mal beim Schnorcheln in nem Baggersee ne Roli gefunden, war aber abgesoffen! Ne echte verliert man 1. nicht einfach so und 2.wenn, dann säuft die niemals ab! 

Tja, war zwar ein wertloser Schatzfund, den ich für den nächsten Finder aber wieder versenkt habe....


----------



## kridkram (25. Juli 2020)

Seit ner Stunde am Wasser zu 3, machen die ganze Nacht. Mal sehen ob was geht.
Petri allen die ebenfalls draußen sind.


----------



## Doanafischer (25. Juli 2020)

So, die Fallen sind scharf. Hoffentlich zernageln mir die Hechte nicht die Köderfische.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jetzt gibt's erstmal a Brotzeit


----------



## JottU (25. Juli 2020)

Bin auch gerade angekommen. Werde auch bis morgen früh bleiben.


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Juli 2020)

Da fehlt was an der Rute, oder?


----------



## Doanafischer (25. Juli 2020)

Die Waller rauben überall! Nur nicht da, wo meine Köder sind...


----------



## kridkram (25. Juli 2020)

Hier bis jetzt tote Hose, paar zupper auf Wurm. Hab eine mit Köfi draußen, später auch noch die 2. Rute wenn ich ein Schläfchen mache.


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser, holt was raus 

@JottU : ist an deiner linken Rute der Bügel defekt? Sieht auf dem Bild so aus.


----------



## JottU (26. Juli 2020)

@zokker. Ja das sieht wirklich komisch aus auf dem Foto. 
Bin jetzt glatt nochmal hin gucken gegangen, obwohl ich mittlerweile schon wieder 5-6 mal neu ausgelegt habe.


----------



## JottU (26. Juli 2020)

Gelöscht, weil doppelt.


----------



## JottU (26. Juli 2020)

Mann ist das zäh heute.
Ein 35er Döbel hat mich gerade entschneidert, ansonsten ist tote Hose.


----------



## zokker (26. Juli 2020)

Na, Petri ... dann lass dir den Döbel schmecken


----------



## kridkram (26. Juli 2020)

War eine stille Nacht, keiner einen richtigen Biss gehabt. Versuche jetzt nochmal auf Karpfen.


----------



## Doanafischer (26. Juli 2020)

Ich war noch bis 1 Uhr. Außer einem Fehlbiss und einem Biberalarm (Biber berührt beim schwimmen die Auslegerleine) wars ein Satz mit X. Alles irgendwie seltsam dieses Jahr. Wenn mal was beißt, dann ist es meist was großes, aber die Stückzahlen sind bisher miserabel. Normal ist es umgekehrt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2020)

So, Camp und Stellung ist bezogen


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2020)

Und nach dem ersten Schnürsenkel folgt auch gleich ein guter Räucheraal


----------



## kridkram (26. Juli 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer,
Wir haben so 10 Uhr Schluss gemacht, bis auf 3 Karpfen um die 45 ging nichts weiter.


----------



## JottU (26. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Na, Petri ... dann lass dir den Döbel schmecken



Guter Fleischanteil. Brauch noch bisschen bis ich 5 kg Fischfilet für die nächste Bulettenparty zusammen habe.
Kleine gehen auch gut als "Brathering".


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. Juli 2020)

Bin auch am Wasser. Halbe Stunde mit dem Black Glitter geangelt - kein Kontakt.
Köder wechsel, zweite Wurf - Buummm.
65cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2020)

Nach einem weiteren Mini und längerem nix hat es ganz gut gerappelt. Auf Bienenmade


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2020)

Abendromatik an der Weser


----------



## Jason (26. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nach einem weiteren Mini und längerem nix hat es ganz gut gerappelt. Auf Bienenmade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei so einem schönen Aal kann man den Filter schon mal mitrauchen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juli 2020)

Den Sonntag Abend ausklingen lassen


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juli 2020)

Grad ein richtiges Highlight gehabt.....

harter Biss und Schnurabzug auf Rotaugen Köfi

warte ab und mach dann gekonnt den Anhieb will kurbeln uuuuund zack

Rolle stoppt?? schnur hatte sich mehrmals ums Schnurlaufröllchen gewickelt WTF??
Ok nach ca halber Minute gelöst, will einkurbeln uuund zack! Die Schnur hatte sich auch um den Spitzenring gewickelt...

fluchend auch das gelöst und meine köderlose Montage eingeholt


Könnte schreien...


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. Juli 2020)

Pffff Anfänger.   


Hihi.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> .....uuuuund zack
> 
> Rolle stoppt?? schnur hatte sich mehrmals ums Schnurlaufröllchen gewickelt WTF??
> Ok nach ca halber Minute gelöst, will einkurbeln uuund zack! Die Schnur hatte sich auch um den Spitzenring gewickelt...
> ...



Sieh es sportlich...immerhin blieb die Spitze dabei heil


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

Bleibt ja net viel übrig


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei so einem schönen Aal kann man den Filter schon mal mitrauchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Mein interner Filter hat da aber einfach direkt einen dicken Zigarrenstumpen reinmontiert. Würde passen.

Petri allen. 

P.S.: Hab am Wochenende geschneidert. Komisches Jahr. Aber die beste Zeit kommt ja noch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juli 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Bei so einem schönen Aal kann man den Filter schon mal mitrauchen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Hatte halt keine Hand mehr frei   
Gestern Nacht war wirklich tot. Kurz vorm Heia machen einen kleinen. Ansonsten war nach 10 Minuten der Haken blank. Heute morgen dann innerhalb von einer Stunde vier Stück. Verstehe Mal einer die Fische


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Juli 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bleibt ja net viel übrig



Doch, man lernt daraus...



hanzz schrieb:


> P.S.: Hab am Wochenende geschneidert. Komisches Jahr. Aber die beste Zeit kommt ja noch.



Richtig, es wird sich aber bald so langsam alles entwickeln... Ich kann mich auch z. Z. nicht wirklich überwinden die lange Anfahrt auf mich zu nehmen und wenn was geht dann oft kleine...
Im Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Jahren ist dieses Jahr mit Abstand das schlechteste... 

@Torsten: Petri zu den Aalen und viel Spaß noch...

@tomxxxtom: Petri zum Zander...


Werde heute auch mein Glück am Rhein auf Aal versuchen... Aalangeln steht im Vordergrund....
Soll so ne Art von Spinn/Ansitz Mixtour werden, je nachdem wie es läuft...
Denn die Zander wollen nicht so wirklich, trotzdem will ich mich überzeugen...
Und nur auf Aal können die Krabben einen auch den Abend/Nacht versauen, 100km Anfahrt ist nicht ohne....
Vor und in der Dämmerung Spinnen und dann auf Aal... Ziehen mir die Krabben immer den Haken ruckzuck blank, lasse ich mir die Tour nicht verderben und stelle auf Spinnen wieder um... 
Das ist mein Plan, ich hoffe es bleibt trocken...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und nur auf Aal können die Krabben einen auch den Abend/Nacht versauen, 100km Anfahrt ist nicht ohne....



Uah,
Respekt da ziehe ich den Hut vor dir weil das gleiche ja noch zurück...

Viel Erfolg grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2020)

Heute grad am Wasser erneut xD

und natürlich meinen zweiten Rutenständer vergessen....

also improvisiert
Und wurde sogar belohnt 

kleiner Zetti auf Tauwurm mit Aalhaken..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri...
Habe auch drei Aale, zwei kleine wieder rein...ein brauchbarer...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juli 2020)

Wieder zu Hause...
Sechs sind es geworden, zwei durften mit... Zandern war nicht wirklich, etwa 20min nur die Spinne geworfen, wollte in Ruhe angeln... Krabben haben mich verschont, da machte der Ansitz Spaß...
Schönen Beifang hatte ich auch...
Hier ein paar Bilder...


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juli 2020)

Heute "Live vom Wasser " mal anders. 
War im Wasser nach dem abgerissenen Durchlaufblinker zu schauen.
Leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## rolfmoeller (28. Juli 2020)

wie Geil ist das den ??


----------



## inextremo6 (28. Juli 2020)

Bin noch in Schweden. Cooler See, Vor allem ganz allein.Nebenarm vom Asnen,vielleicht geht hier was auf Aal. Hechte gibt es hier reichlich.Nachdem wir die letzten Tage jeweils in 3 Stunden 6-8  zw.60 u 85cm gefangen haben verliert man auch schon die Lust.zumal für mich kein Speisefisch,gingen natürlich alle unversehrt rein. Lediglich meine Hände sind leider total ramponiert. Naja als Aalangler bin ich es nicht gewohnt Fische vom Haken zu befreien. Das Wetter ist sehr wechselhaft Sturm Regen u Sonne geben sich die Hand. Naja vielleicht klappte ja heute mit nem stattlichen Aal. Gebe die Hoffnung erst morgen früh um 5 auf.Allen weiterhin beste Fänge


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Juli 2020)

Nachdem ich zum Anfang mehrere Güstern gefangen hatte u mein Wurmvorrat dahin schmolz, habe ich nach mehreren zu frühen Anschlägen diesmal länger gewartet. Nächster Anschlag ein schöner Blanker  vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt.gr. scheisse.danach 15 min. bis zum Anschlag gewartet und der hing jetzt.Freu mich, als wenn es der 1, Aal  dieses Jahr wäre.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Juli 2020)

Ich habe heute meine Mütze  korrekt auf, wie beschrieben.
Hatte das Glück noch 2 Granaten zum bekommen. Schätze beide zw.85 und 90cm, da sieht der 1. gegen mickrig aus.Der größte hat gut gekämpft .hat mir alles ab
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
gefordert.Doppelschlag in 15 Minuten. Würde jetzt gern in unser Haus, a muss noch bis Sonnenaufgang warten,da selbst mit GPS u Echolot zu gefährlich.Aber seht meine Freude. Wie immer: Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juli 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Aalen!!!
Die wollen, dass Du noch bleibst...
Hättest mal die Mütze sofort mal richtig aufgesetzt  ...
Ich starte heute auch wieder zum Rhein... Gleicher Plan wie letztens, sollten mich die Krabben doch mal ärgern kommt die Spinne zum Einsatz...Man weiß es ja nie wie die ticken... Heute etwas schwerere Bleie, letztens zu viel abgetrieben wo ich die Bisse bekam... Checken ob’s besser oder nicht... Geangelt wird wieder gerade Strecke in der Strömung etwa 2m Wassertiefe...
Will mal hoffen, dass die wieder Lust haben...


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Juli 2020)

Danke an alle.Naja 2 Nächte könnte ich noch,aber das wetter ist echt bescheiden.  So kam nur noch ein Abriss,aber egal. Ich war so voll mit Adrenalin, 
sodass ich nicht mehr klar denken konnte.kurz vorm Sonnenaufgang gabs nochmal eine Granate. Erst falsche Rute gegriffen, dann mit aller Gewalt versucht zu keschern.
Dachte der Aal ist drin, zieh hoch u auf halber Höhe ist beim aussen hängendem Aal das Vorfach gerissen. Naja
thats live.Bilder unter Aale 2020.Weiterhin allen beste Erfolge


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juli 2020)

Ruten gerade drin !!!
Erstmal n Schluck Bier ....
Auf der einen Seite Sonnenuntergang auf der anderen die Nachtsonne...


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2020)

Eeeeendlich
Nach gefühlt 10 erfolglosen Touren wieder Fisch.





Drecksschleimpiscarius


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri zum Schleimer und Hut ab für die Ausdauer...

Bin gerade rein, habe voll durchgemacht...
So eine, richtig geile Nacht...
Zwei Sternstunden in einer Nacht kommt auch nicht oft vor... Ärger mich das ich letztens so früh abgehauen bin...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juli 2020)

Gestern bis 2 am Main gekämpft....vergeblich

hatte einmal einen harten Aal-Biss der auch Schnur abzog...aber wurde leider nix.


Kollege hat dafür nen 1,46 m Wels rausgezogen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juli 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri zum Schleimer und Hut ab für die Ausdauer...
> 
> Bin gerade rein, habe voll durchgemacht...
> So eine, richtig geile Nacht...
> Zwei Sternstunden in einer Nacht kommt auch nicht oft vor... Ärger mich das ich letztens so früh abgehauen bin...


Na da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2020)

Ich bin auch mal wieder los. Ganz schön windig heute. Erst mal senken.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Juli 2020)

Ich wage es heute Abend auch letztmalig nochmal,obwohl hier Herbst, mit 14 Grad, Regen und Sturm ist. Aber der Jagdtrieb ist nochmals voll geweckt.und gewinnt gegen den Verstand


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2020)

Na dann wünsche ich dir nochmal ein paar fette Schwedenaale Paul.

Senke ging gut. Bei Wind geht das eigentlich immer recht schnell. 





Angeln scharf.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juli 2020)

Senke statt Köfi Stippen wäre echt zeitsparend...


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Juli 2020)

Danke Dir Zokker,für Dich natürlich und allen anderen auch beste Fänge.
Im Moment sitze ich noch im Haus, es soll angeblich um !19:00  Uhr aufhören zu regnen und der Wind auf Windstärke 5 runtergehen.
Will wenigstens trocken ankommen, naja mal schauen.Meld mich wenn ich durchstarte.


----------



## Patrick086 (30. Juli 2020)

Ich war zwar heute nicht angeln, konnte aber diesen kleinen Quälgeist nahe am Ufer beobachten.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2020)

So, Nachtangelstelle. Mal sehen.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Juli 2020)

So bin auch endlich draußen. Im schönsten Schwed. Neselregen und Sturm,aber Ruten sind startklar.drück uns allen die Daumen..


----------



## świetlik (30. Juli 2020)

Wetter schön aber kein Fisch. Zeit Anfang Juli. Mit Pool Brille kann man sehen ganz viel Futter Fische.


----------



## Zmann (30. Juli 2020)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder,diesmal aus Dänemark,der starke Wind hat bis jetzt nicht viel Meeresangeln zugelassen dennoch kamen ein paar Makrelen raus und zur Not gibt es ja auch noch den Forellenpuff und den Wald
	

		
			
		

		
	











Dickes Petri allen die draußen sind!


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2020)

Petri Heil Paul und Rafal, holt was raus.

Petri Zmann schöne Makrelen unf Pfifferlingen. 

Bei mir ist auch gerade eine Angel losgegangen. Um die 75 und schön fett.


----------



## świetlik (30. Juli 2020)

Petri zokker und danke.
Vielleicht muss ich auch auf aal versuchen.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Petri zokker und danke.
> Vielleicht muss ich auch auf aal versuchen.


Auf was angelst du denn, Zander?

Nr. 2 um die 70, auch dick und rund..
	

		
			
		

		
	






Viele Sternschnuppen heute.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Juli 2020)

Petri Zokker. Geht ja gut ab. Ich bin gerade erst mit den Güstern durch. Es gießt ganz feinen Sprührgegen. Hab jetzt erstmal bemerkt dass mein thermo fast durch ist.uuuund das Schlimmste, hab köderfische vergessen.. aber hab wenigstens reichlich Würmer. Mach weiter so


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Mach weiter so


Zu Befehl. 
Ich melde Nr 3.





Wie kann man seine Köfis vergessen??? Ich fass es nicht.


----------



## ralle (30. Juli 2020)

Kumpel hat gerade durchgegeben 75+82er Aal in 20 Min. Fangort Werra Thüringen


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2020)

Super. Congratulation Bei mir ist tot.aber wäre ich nicht gefahren hätte ich keine Ruhe gefunden. Wenigstens regnet es nicht mehr


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2020)

Geduld Paul.

Ich hatte eben noch einen. 60 hat er wohl gehabt, war aber sehr dünn, also zurückgesetzt.


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2020)

Hast du richtig gemacht.Sehr gut. Nachdem ich eben einen wahnsinns BISS auf Güsterschwanz hatte u.der sich nach kurzem Kampf dann in die Steine festgesetzt hat,bekam ich jetzt einen auf Wurm.Ein wahrer
Kämpfer. Sollte auch so um die 85 bis90 sein
YES, ICH FREU MICH


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri allen die unterwegs sind !!!

@zokker :
Petri !!! Läuft ja gut bei dir, drück dir die Daumen das noch was kommt !!! 

@inextremo6 :
Petri ...Dir drücke ich besonders die Daumen... Respekt bei den Umständen ... Der Anfang ist gemacht...

Haut noch richtig was raus ihr beiden...
Ich bin gestern umgeknickt auf der Packung, sonst wäre ich auch heute unterwegs...


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2020)

Zokker du hattest recht .Geduld....ist nicht gerade meine Tugend, aber sitzen könnte ich Wochenlang und es hat geklappt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hi Drillsucht hat geholfen .nr 2 auch ü 80.
Die Welt ist in Ordnung. Versöhnlicher Ausklang,für einen vom Wetter her bescheidenen Urlaub. Aber es kann ja nicht immer so sein,wie in den letzten 4 Jahren.


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2020)

So bei mir wirds hell. Ausser ein paar rasante 
Schnurabzieher gabs nichts mehr.Da ich ja auf Felsboden angel kann ich die nicht unbegrenzt laufen lassen. Egal ,bin sehr zufrieden. In 2 Nächten immerhin 5 stattliche Aale. Mit 2 oder 3 ü 90er .werd nachher mal messen und bei Aale 20 reinsetzen, damit das da nicht einschläft.Zokker drück dir noch die Daumen


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2020)

Fettes Petri Paul. Freut mich echt. Wer solche Strapazen auf sich nimmt muß belohnt werden. Die ganze Nacht im offenen Boot, Hut ab. 

Bei mir kam nix mehr, liege wieder im Tiefen und fütter Möwen.


----------



## świetlik (31. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Auf was angelst du denn, Zander?


Ja, auf Zander.
Ich bin immer 1-2 Stunden am Wasser, meistens abends.
Ich muss mir mehr Zeit nehmen und Ansitz angeln probieren.
Euch allen große Petri für gefangene fische.


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Juli 2020)

Danke Zokker und allen anderen. Ja im Lindner ist es schon hardcore, die Bewegungsfreiheit Nachts ist schon merklich eingeschränkt,
vor allem,wenn man die halbe Nacht noch den Schirm halten muss,aber es ging...
Jetzt freuen wir uns wieder nach Hause zu kommen, denn durch das durchwachsene Wetter zieht sich so jeder Tag.
Hatten in der 2.Woche das perfekte Haus, mit grosser Seeterrasse. Plan war, nur von der Terrasse zu angeln, aber leider wurde daraus nichts.
Schuld war die neue Seerosenart(Wasserkanne), die verbreitet sich am Asnen wie die Pest, wird mittlerweile auch stark bekämpft, da diese alles andere an Pflanzen vernichtet u die Wasserqualität stark beeinträchtig.....Es gibt Teppiche von denen, die komplette Buchten einfach zuwachsen lassen. So das wars, werd nachher nochmal die Aale vermessen und dann beim heutigem einigermaßen erträglichem Wetter
den letzten Tag ausklingen lassen.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2020)

Heimfahr.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2020)

So ... Fang ist sauber gemacht und veredelt.


----------



## Skott (31. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> So ... Fang ist sauber gemacht und veredelt.


War bei deinem Fang auch ein Wasservogel bei? Das ist doch etwas geflügelartiges oben links in dem blauen Beutel oder nicht?


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2020)

Jaaaaahhhhaaa ... Ente, Rehkeule und etwas Wurst. Alles hausgemacht und selbst geschossen. War sehr erfolgreich die Nacht.


----------



## Skott (31. Juli 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Jaaaaahhhhaaa ... Ente, Rehkeule und etwas Wurst. Alles hausgemacht und selbst geschossen. War sehr erfolgreich die Nacht.


Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof, ich denke, du warst Aale angeln...


----------



## Miguel86 (31. Juli 2020)

Ich war heute am Forellenteich. Bis es zu warm wurde, war’s auch recht erfolgreiche. Insgesamt sind’s vier Forellen geworden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2020)

Petri Männers zu Schlangen, Makrelen, Forellen und Pfifferlingen. Wir waren gestern zu viert Richtung DEK nach Münster gezogen im den Zandern das fürchten zu lernen. Die haben den Spieß aber umgedreht. Ich hatte zwei Lütte und einen Barsch auf Köfi an Stachelfischem, das war es  . Wenigstens kann ich mich nachts auf meine Lieblingsfisch verlassen. Zwei Schlangen von 65 und 73 mochten Grundel. Also nicht ohne fisch nach Hause. Ein Kumpel könnte auch einen guten Aal verhaften. Die anderen beiden leider ohne jeden Biss.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2020)

@Zmann 
Wo steckst du denn in DK. Bei mir geht es in 3 Wochen wieder nach langeland, na ja, hoffe ich auf jeden Fall


----------



## DenizJP (31. Juli 2020)

Heute das erste Mal den Rhein besucht.

wollte bissel mit Gummifisch vom Ufer aus die Fische ausloten...

keine Chance

kam mir vor als ob ich bei 28gr Jigköpfen mit ner Fliege angeln täte.

hab dann aufgegeben und Grashüpfer gefangen


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Juli 2020)

Fahren gleich noch zum DEK mal sehen ob sich noch ein Aal oder Zander erbarmt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2020)

Aus der Serie "Findet Mefo".


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur noch Bahnhof, ich denke, du warst Aale angeln...



Ich wohne in einem kleinen Dorf, da hilft man sich und tauscht auch schon ein mal seine Fänge und Produkte.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Juli 2020)

Der Urlaub kann beginnen. 
Zwei Wochen Spreewald liegen vor mir. Hoffentlich lässt mich mein töchterlein genug angeln  
Allen am Wasser wünsche ich ein dickes Petri und eine entspannte zeit


----------



## Zmann (31. Juli 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> hoffe


Ich bin wie jedes Jahr in Nordwestjütland unterhalb von Hanstholm,eine wunderschöne Gegend!


----------



## DenizJP (31. Juli 2020)

Hoch die Hände Wochenende!


----------



## świetlik (31. Juli 2020)

Bei mir gab es nur Köder baden.
Muss auch sein.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Juli 2020)

Mehr gab es bis jetzt nicht. 100 Meter weiter Sitz ein Kumpel mit nem angelkollegen. Die haben 7 Aale. Aber leider 5 zu klein


----------



## DenizJP (31. Juli 2020)

Gab 2 50-52er


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. August 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Aus der Serie "Findet Mefo".
> Anhang anzeigen 352190


Den Leuchturm kenn ich...


----------



## DenizJP (1. August 2020)

So
Ab ins Bett 

6 Aale gefangen davon 3 maßig
War ne gute Nacht


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. August 2020)

Petri an alle Schlangenbändiger! Sicher habt ihr euch schon gewundert, warum ich nichts mehr von mir sehen lasse, hatte Bindehautentzündung! 

Die Nachtschicht ist jetzt im Bett, nun übernimmt die Frühschicht... 
Bin seit 8.30 wieder am Wasser und Wurm geht gar nicht, wegen Grundellplage.... Habe jetzt 1/2 Grundel dran und ein Rotauge, mal schauen, was geht! 

Mathias, schon mal an die Anschaffung eines Vakuumierers gedacht? 

Hier mein "Outdoor-Kühlschrank, in der grünen Kühlbox ist noch eine kleinere mit tiefgefrorenen Köfis und etwas Verpflegung. 
Frischgefangene Beute kann gleich auf Eis gelegt werden und kann bei DEN momentanen Temperaturen nicht verderben! 

Bleibe bis Sonntagmorgen...


----------



## DenizJP (1. August 2020)

muss mir auch noch ne tragbare Kühlbox holen...

nur das Geschleppe ans Wasser ist immer blöd da ich meist alleine bin..


----------



## DenizJP (1. August 2020)

PS: hab nun herausgefunden wieso es zu Tüddelü bei meiner Freilaufrolle kam (hatte letztes berichtet):

hatte gestern 2x den Fall, dass der Fisch mit so einem Affenzahn Schnur abgezogen hat, dass die Geflochtene nur so von der Rolle flog und sich verwickelt hat.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. August 2020)

Hat sich in der letzten Stunde ganz schön abgekühlt und zusammengezogen, schweres Wetter im Anmarsch! 

Wird trotzdem weitergeangelt....


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> muss mir auch noch ne tragbare Kühlbox holen...
> 
> nur das Geschleppe ans Wasser ist immer blöd da ich meist alleine bin..



Hole Dir so eine dickere, größere Supermarkt-Transporttasche für Gefrierkost. Da dann mehrere kräftig durchgefrorene Gefrier-Akkus rein.

Ist beim Transport sehr kompakt und taugt gut für kürzere Ansitze bzw. Spinnfisch-Aktionen. Natürlich nicht für Ewig-Sessions.

Alternativ gibt es auch faltbare Kühltaschen fürs Parkgrillen usw.

Die halten mit Kühlakkus auch paar Stunden durch und fassen ebenfalls halbwegs normale Küchenfische (Aal einfach zusammenrollen etc.).



DenizJP schrieb:


> hatte gestern 2x den Fall, dass der Fisch mit so einem Affenzahn Schnur abgezogen hat, dass die Geflochtene nur so von der Rolle flog und sich verwickelt hat.



Da war dann wohl der Freilauf zu leicht eingestellt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. August 2020)

Ein Vorteil von Carolina Rig - der Haken sitzt sicher.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. August 2020)

Ich bin wieder auf dem Wasser und heute hat es endlich mal wieder geklappt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. August 2020)

Habe gestern um 22.30 zusammengepackt, nichts ging, weder auf halbe noch auf ganze Grundel!
Der Kanal hatte zudem noch zeitweise recht starke Strömungen, so daß mir viel Pflanzenmaterial in die Schüre trieb... 
Auch sah es schwer nach Regen aus. 

Wo ich Anfang Juni noch gut mit Wurm gefangen(Aal, Karpfen)  und keine Probleme mit Köderfraß durch Grundeln hatte, ist 2 Monate später alles anders...


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2020)

Moin,

war mal wieder Forellenangeln , seit längerer Zeit .

Ich dachte erst, heute ist das so heiß und du hast eh´ nur knapp 3 Stunden Zeit.

Hab dann meine Kleine Tasche geschnappt , eine Posenrute zum Schleppen und eine Rute auf Stand zum Sbiroangeln passiv.

Ich hatte noch ein paar Maden, Caster und nat. Teig... alles im Auto verstaut und ab ins Bergische Land Richtung Much.

Dort angekommen war wenig los und ein mittlerer Teich war ganz frei - weil ich gerne "solo" im Forellenpark angel , zur Entspannung ,

löste ich eine Karte für 20 Teuro und los gings - erstmal den kleinen Forellenkescher aufgeklappt - und dabei übel außen den kleinen Finger gequetscht ,

hat direkt tüchtig geblutet aber ging dann irgendwann wieder 

Ich sah schon, dass es schwierig wird , weil einige Fische ganz an der Oberfläche dösten ... bei der Wärme auch kein Wunder. Nach ein paar Schlepprunden mit Teig

zupfte es endlich an der leichten Pose und ich konnte meine erste Forelle keschern 

Durch die Wärme musste ich  mir richtig was einfallen lassen, hatte ja auch nur etwa 2,5 Stunden Angelzeit... aber Fleiß und stellenwechsel wurden immer wieder

mal belohnt .

Bin dann mit 9 schönen Fischen nach Hause , Bild is bischen Bescheiden geworden, aber Beweis ist Beweis 

Die Regenbogenforellen beißen also noch ...


----------



## ralle (2. August 2020)

Ruten liegen - es kann losgehen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. August 2020)

68 cm hatte die Schlange von gestern.
Ein Baby gab es auch noch, schwimmt natürlich wieder.

Heute starte ich einen neuen Versuch, sogar mal mit Abendessen für die Aale.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. August 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> 68 cm hatte die Schlange von gestern.
> Ein Baby gab es auch noch, schwimmt natürlich wieder.
> 
> *Heute starte ich einen neuen Versuch, sogar mal mit Abendessen für die Aale.
> *





Kannste so in den Wok hauen , dazu  Pack Choi, Frühlingszwiebeln, Chili, Paprika, Möhren, Pilze , Kräuter , Brühe , Fischsosse , Nudeln 

Schmeckt


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. August 2020)

Na toll. Nun habe ich Lust bekommen morgen ein wenig  in der Küche zu experimentieren


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2020)

Ich konnte auch nicht widerstehen und bin wieder  am Wasser


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2020)

Schnürsenkel Alarm!!

mal schauen ob ich mich steigern kann.

damit lässt sich maximal nen langer Schnurrbart kleben


----------



## ralle (2. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Schnürsenkel Alarm!!
> 
> mal schauen ob ich mich steigern kann.
> 
> ...



Noch nicht mal den hatte ich heute


----------



## DenizJP (3. August 2020)

Bei mir auch aktuell nur wenige und vorsichtige Bisse 

Evtl da sehr hell durch den Vollmond


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. August 2020)

Auch geschneidert diese Nacht am See auf Aal,

den Ansitz hätte ich mir sparen können : Flachwasserstelle und heller Mond 

Anfängerfehler - aber wenigstens nen Igel gesehen , der mich nicht gesehen hat 

Petri, R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (3. August 2020)

Bei mir ging ebenfalls nix mehr

sehr wenige und extrem vorsichtige Bisse

eigentlich schon eher knabbern

Der Vollmond war schuld 

teilweise wurde m Schatten bis ca 7-8m auf den Fluss geworfen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. August 2020)

Bei mir gab es auch nichts zu holen. Ganz zarte vorsichtige Bisse aber nichts hängen geblieben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2020)

Ich fahr dann jetzt mal zum Rhein, 
Vollmond ist mir egal...
Oft kommts anders wie man denkt...


----------



## DenizJP (3. August 2020)

Hab nun die Rheinhessen Karte 

wieviel Blei empfiehlt ihr in der Strömung?

oder lieber ruhige Bereiche suchen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2020)

Ich angel 80-140g je nach Stelle am Rhein...


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab nun die Rheinhessen Karte
> 
> wieviel Blei empfiehlt ihr in der Strömung?
> 
> oder lieber ruhige Bereiche suchen?





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich angel 80-140g *je nach Stelle* am Rhein...


Eure Abschnitte kann man aber glaub ich nicht vergleichen. 

Wie Thomas sagt, je nach Stelle


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2020)

Aalruten fertig dann Gummi bis es dunkel wird... Dritter Wurf und peng...


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2020)

Bei uns gibt es nur Gummi oder Aalruten ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2020)

Noch ein Aussteiger gehabt... jetzt erstmal bisschen auf Aal...
Petri allen die unterwegs sind...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. August 2020)

Hat mir die Rute aus dem Ständer gehauen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. August 2020)

Nr.2.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. August 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es nur Gummi oder Aalruten ...



Bei uns auch... Aber wenn man die anderen Angeln raus hat darf man mit Gummi peitschen...

Bevor ich richtig angefangen habe musste ich mich noch etwas umstellen da das Vorfach immer durch die Unterströmung voll verdreht war... War nicht cool...

Sonst kam nichts mehr als der Himmel voll aufgemacht hat und das Flutlicht an ging... Habe bis etwa drei gemacht...
Allen ein schönen Tag noch...


----------



## DenizJP (4. August 2020)

Auf der Jagd nach Aal 

da ich Unagi Don zubereiten will


----------



## DenizJP (5. August 2020)

Update 

im ca 2 Stunden 2 Bisse... einer davon ne Grundel

ich hab auch gemerkt dass es an dieser Stelle scheinbar zwei Fahrrinnen gibt

und recht tief


----------



## DenizJP (5. August 2020)

Jaaaaa

Dafür hocke ich nachts im dunklen ......


----------



## rolfmoeller (5. August 2020)

Petri zum was auch immer.
Quappe ???
Wels ????


----------



## DenizJP (5. August 2020)

Miniwels ^^

gab außerdem noch nen Kaulbarsch und nen dünnen 50er Aal


----------



## rolfmoeller (5. August 2020)

Petri dem Fänger.
Danke für die Infos.
Weiter so.


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. August 2020)

Zandermobil.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Zandermobil.
> Anhang anzeigen 352499



Perfekt!!!
So kann man seine Spots schneller anfahren und abwerfen als mit ein Auto oder zu Fuß was auch mehr Zeit und Lust kostet...


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Muss ich auch mal probieren mit Rad.


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Der Abend fängt gut an !

mein neuer PB Aal mit 85cm und über nem Kilo gwschätzt


----------



## zokker (6. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Der Abend fängt gut an !
> 
> mein neuer PB Aal mit 85cm und über nem Kilo gwschätzt



Fettes Petri, richtig schöner Brummer. 
Hast dir aber auch verdient, so oft wie du losziehst.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2020)

Petri Deniz !!!!!!!
Aufpassen, der macht süchtig ..


----------



## DenizJP (6. August 2020)

Vielen Dank euch!

lustige war ich hab meine Hakennadel vergessen zieh also die Würmer per Hand auf


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

Nummer 2 ist da  - 64 cm
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hab beim einholen um den Wurm zu erneuern nur gemerkt dass was hing xD


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

Zurück daheim 

ein echtes Monster gewesen
1,1 kg


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. August 2020)

Da ist einer aber voll happy !!!
Cool ... voll gegönnt ...


----------



## JacksonM (7. August 2020)

Dickes Petri... 
Darf  ich fragen, was Unagi Don ist? 

Heute Abend geht's auch auf Aal, möchte mal meinen neuen Räucherofen einweihen.
Allen ein schönes WE


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

traditionelles Japanisches Aal Gericht


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2020)

Bitte beizeiten Rezept geben bzw. *einzelne Koch-Schritte idiotensicher und Kleinkindgerecht dokumentieren* ( für mich als Spätraffer  )

Deniz, Du hast Dich zum versierten Angler enwickelt , so kommte es mir vor - und das recht zügig - Reschpekt 

Du fängst mittlerweile Fische der Kategorie 1a - also besser geht es doch nicht mehr !

Gruß und Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. August 2020)

Petri Dir @DenizJP , richtig schöne Main Aale.
Das mit dem Unagi muss ich auch unbedingt nochmal ausprobieren.
Hatte das vorher hier schon mal an anderer Stelle gelesen. Noch eine Alternative zum Brat- oder Räucheraal.

Würde mich auch interessieren wie Du, bzw. Dein Kumpel das gemacht hat.


----------



## JacksonM (7. August 2020)

@DenizJP 
Wow sieht das lecker aus.... Rezept und Zubereitungsanleitung hätte ich auch gerne  

Gruß Michael


----------



## sprogoe (7. August 2020)

Google doch mal, aber dann liest Du auch, daß da schon ein gewisser Arbeitsaufwand dahinter steckt.


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Bitte beizeiten Rezept geben bzw. *einzelne Koch-Schritte idiotensicher und Kleinkindgerecht dokumentieren* ( für mich als Spätraffer  )
> 
> Deniz, Du hast Dich zum versierten Angler enwickelt , so kommte es mir vor - und das recht zügig - Reschpekt
> 
> ...




vielen Dank ^^ das muss noch der Memory-Effekt aus meiner Kindheit sein xD


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

Unagi zuzubereiten ist voll easy wie man in diesem Video sieht!
Was ein alter Opa hinkriegt kriegen wir schon lange hin!!!


----------



## kridkram (7. August 2020)

Muss auch sagen, sieht lecker aus! Werd ich wohl auch mal probieren. 
Der Plan für heute Abend ist......kein Aal oder Zanderansitz sonder wieder mal Fliegenfischen auf Forellen. War da schon ne Weile nicht mehr, ist bei der Hitze nicht so anstrengend, wie das ganze Gerödel ans Wasser zu schleppen beim Ansitzangeln! 
Vielleicht mach ich morgen los wenn's dunkel wird, gibt da ein Gewässer hier, da kannste an einer Stelle  aus dem Auto fischen. Zum Samstag sitzt da meist niemand.


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2020)

BaFo Spinnfischen muss ich auch verstärkt tun!

erst 2x dieses Jahr


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

So und jetzt mal wieder was Live vom Wasser.

Ist das eine Demse, aber ich kann mich ja jetzt beim Senken abkühlen.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Senken ging sehr gut.
Ich muß gleich ins Wasser. Hitze... 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Schnur hat er wie ein Grosser genommen.
Um die 50, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Na der geht doch schon. Hat sich auch einen12cm Plötz reingezogen.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Die Angel lag so 25m weit draußen und auf ein mal stand das Flot 2m neben dem Boot.
Nr. 2


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2020)

Das läuft ja bei dir @zokker und es noch nichtmal dunkel.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das läuft ja bei dir @zokker und es noch nichtmal dunkel.


Ja, wie zu DDR Zeiten. Da haben wir hier nur am Tag geangelt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. August 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> wie zu DDR Zeiten.



Da wurden sogar die Aale vernünftig erzogen......


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Und für Räucheraal haste alles bekommen.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Hab mich wieder ans Schilf, ins flache Wasser gelegt ... dann wollen wir mai der Dinge harren.


----------



## inextremo6 (7. August 2020)

Gratulation Zokker mach weiter so..Bin auch auf Tour bei mir am See.hier ist megaparty ,so viele Boote gabs hier noch nie.hab eine Stunde nach nem ruhigen Ort gesucht, vergebens. Lass mich jetzt von allen Seiten beschallen.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gratulation Zokker mach weiter so..Bin auch auf Tour bei mir am See.hier ist megaparty ,so viele Boote gabs hier noch nie.hab eine Stunde nach nem ruhigen Ort gesucht, vergebens. Lass mich jetzt von allen Seiten beschallen.


Na dir dann auch Petri Heil. 
Hier machen nur die Schwalben Lärm. Die übernachten zu tausenden im Schilf.
2 Boote in der Ferne kann ich ausmachen, sonst ist hier nix los. Ein Hoch auf Naturschutzgebiete.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. August 2020)

Ich bin mit Frau und Kindern am. Wasser. 
Doe erste Rotfeder hat schon einen Abnehmer in Form eines Aales gefunden. So kann es weiter gehen. 

Allen am. Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## zokker (7. August 2020)

Petri Timm. Hol noch ein paar raus.

Hier hat sich noch nix getan.


----------



## inextremo6 (7. August 2020)

Danke dir , es ist einfach nervig.muss mit Beleuchtung stehen, ansonsten fahren die mich übern Haufen. Trotzdem gabs vor einer halben Std. den 1.Aal auf minibarsch.leider auch nur um die 50 .naja die Nacht ist noch jung


----------



## inextremo6 (8. August 2020)

So Feierabend. Gab nach dem mondaufgang u der absoluten Windstille ,ausser ein paar zaghaften Bissen nichts mehr. Werde erst einmal pausieren bis die Hitze vorbei ist.schade,hätte schon Lust aber unser See geht in die Knie, wie voriges Jahr. Teppiche von Blaualgen, wir hatten sogar Süsswasserquallen,.Wusste garnicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Nach Recherchen, ist das ab einer bestimmten Wassertemperatur aber normal.Hoffen wir mal dass die Hitze bald vorbei ist.Zokker hol noch einen fetten Morgenaal.  Achso ganz vergessen, der Aal darf natürlich noch 5-8 Jahre schwimmen


----------



## zokker (8. August 2020)

Bei mir kam noch ein Untermaßiger und 2 Bisse, die wieder los gelassen haben.
Viele Schnurschwimmer gehabt. Kaum biste eingeduselt, piept es schon wieder und ich muß dann immer hoch, die Schnur wieder unterklemmen. 
Liege schon seit Sonnenaufgang wiede im tiefen.


----------



## zokker (8. August 2020)

Kam nix mehr.
Feierabend


----------



## świetlik (8. August 2020)

Ich war heute morgen um 6 für Drei Stunden am Wasser. Gegen 7 gab's Zander der sich mit Hilfe Steinpackung befreien konnte.
1:0 für Zander. *



*


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. August 2020)

Der Aal auf Rotfeder war der einzige Fisch der sich an die Angeln verirrt hat. Es gab keinerlei Bisse mehr. Weder auf wurm, noch auf Köfi


----------



## DenizJP (9. August 2020)

Warte aus dem Auto heraus das es etwas heller wird.

hab nämlich meine Kopflampe vergessen xD


----------



## StegAttack (9. August 2020)

Bei der Hitze wollten Aal und Zander leider nicht beißen. Dafür konnten wir morgens zwei schöne Karpfen fangen.  Auch das Feedern lief unerwartet gut. Viele Rotaugen und Brassen bissen auf Maden und Mais.


----------



## zokker (9. August 2020)

StegAttack schrieb:


> Bei der Hitze wollten Aal und Zander leider nicht beißen. Dafür konnten wir morgens zwei schöne Karpfen fangen.  Auch das Feedern lief unerwartet gut. Viele Rotaugen und Brassen bissen auf Maden und Mais.


Dickes Petri ... dann kannst du deine "Meine Fangliste" ja aktualisieren.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. August 2020)

Habe zuletzt am Main-Donau-Kanal in 15h total abgeschneidert, nur ne Grundel, aber die zählen nicht... 
Wollte jetzt am We zum Wöhrder See in Nürnberg mich schön unter eine Brücke in den Schatten setzen, aber Nachts ist da schwer was los weil viele Menschen unterwegs und ebenso Polizei. 

Da ist dann nichts mehr mit geruhsamen Ansitz.... Am liebsten ist mir da Regenwetter! 
Kanal geht zur Zeit nicht, streckenweise kein Schatten, ziemlich viele Uw-Gewächse und Grundeln, letztere auch die ganze Nacht! 

Obwohl meine Stelle am Wöhrder See keine Grundeln und UW-Pflanzen hat sowie zudem den ganzen Tag im Schatten liegt, ist der einzigste Parkplatz neben einem Freibad... 

Ich mache daher mal eine Angelpause. Wie macht ihr das mit euren Wurmeimern bei der Hitze, in die Kühlbox mit jeder Menge Eisakkus? 
Gefangener, zum Mitnehmen bestimmter Fisch sollte ja nach dem Töten auch sofort gekühlt werden, ebenso die Getränke und Verpflegung! 

Wenn man nicht direkt zum Wasser zum auspacken fahren kann, wirds ein ziemliches Geschleppe bzw. gekarre...
Euch Wünsche ich viel Petri und dicke Aale, Karpfen, Welse, Zander....!


----------



## DenizJP (9. August 2020)

@Chief Brolly  ich fahre deshalb teilweise nur noch an abgelenge Strecken wo man auch in der Nähe parken kann...

ich kann net nen schönen Zander fangen und dann bei 30° 3 weitere Stunden angeln...die Kühlbox mit Akkus waren trotz Schatten in ca 50 min lauwarm...


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. August 2020)

@Chief Brolly

Die Würmer lagere ich noch nicht einmal im Kühlschrank , es reichen dunkle, möglichst kühle Plätze ( Keller oder so )

Öfter mal checken, dass keinToter dabei ist und fertig - kein Eis verwenden :  hält erstens nur begrenzt und 2. können die Würmer auch durch

den Frost sterben.

Kühler, dunkler Platz und gut.

@DenizJP

Versuch mal 1,5 Liter Plastikwasserflasche durchfrosten , mit Alufolie umwickeln und in eine Iso-Tüte oder Kühlbox.

Geht auch mit kleineren , leichteren 0,33 - 1L. Flaschen sehr gut , ruhig dann mehrere, kühlen sich gegenseitig.

Ganz perfekt legt man die Isotüte mit Eisflaschen und Fang dann in eine Styroporbox und lagert Alles im Wagen, der im Schatten parkt.

So sind die Sessions über viele Stunden absolut machbar.

R.S.

Mal ein Tip für überlaufene Gewässer:

Unter der Woche und dann ganz spät anrücken, 23 Uhr oder so - klappt nicht immer, aber oft !


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. August 2020)

Rheinspezie, es geht mir NICHT um die Lagerung von Würmern ZUHAUSE, sondern am Wasser! 
Wer die bei den momentanen Temperaturen nicht kühlt, dem sterben sie schnell weg, früher mal selbst erlebt! 

Dein Tip mit den eingefrorenen 1,5l Flaschen ist zwar gut, die nehmen aber 1. viel Platz weg und 2. wiegen mehrere von denen ziemlich viel... 

Lieber sich ne anständige Kühlbox von Coleman besorgen und die mit Crushed Ice und/oder Eiswürfeln befüllen! Egal, ob man was fängt oder nicht... 
Habe ja schon entsprechende Bilder eingestellt. 

Deniz, wir beide haben denselben Wurmeimer, habe ich festgestellt. Der ist bei mir im Hochsommer grundsätzlich immer im Kühlschrank oder am Angelplatz in der Kühlbox!
Da drin ist es nie so kalt, das die Würmer erfrieren würden, habe ich selbst schon getestet. Hauptsache, die fühlen sich wohl!


----------



## DenizJP (9. August 2020)

Zwar paar Tage alt das Foto aber ich hab meine Kindheitsrute als Köfi Rute reaktiviert


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. August 2020)

moin,

also bei einem stundenlangen Ansitz im Hochsommer reichen für die Würmer locker auch eine Aldi-thermotüte mit Eisflasche...eine ganze Eisbox wiegt mehr und ist sehr viel sperriger - aber wer´s gerne unhandlich mag...

Beim Nachtangeln noch nicht mal notwendig...wozu einen ganzen Eimer ans Wasser schleppen, wenn man eh´ max. 10-20 Würmer benötigt?

egal, Jeder wie er mag !

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2020)

Bei mir kommt die benötigte Anzahl an Würmern in eine Dose, und diese neben das Bier in die 15€-Kühlbox. Dendros sind da allerdings deutlich unempfindlicher als die Tauwürmer.


----------



## DenizJP (10. August 2020)

So Leute!

Erstmal Sendepause bis Donnerstag ^^ fahren morgen an den Titisee im Schwarzwald und werde die Ruten daheim lassen ^^


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So Leute!
> 
> Erstmal Sendepause bis Donnerstag ^^ fahren morgen an den Titisee im Schwarzwald und werde die Ruten daheim lassen ^^



Du hast ein Leben...

Angeln   , Aal Unagi , Titisee, Angeln , Urlaub ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So Leute!
> 
> Erstmal Sendepause bis Donnerstag ^^ fahren morgen an den Titisee im Schwarzwald und werde die Ruten daheim lassen ^^




Es ist sehr nett von dir deine Pläne mit uns zu teilen aber was hat das mit der Thema "Live vom Wasser" zu tun?


----------



## kridkram (10. August 2020)

Sei nicht so streng tomxxxtom,
Du weißt doch nicht,  ob er die Nachricht nicht live vom Wasser gesendet hat!


----------



## DenizJP (10. August 2020)

Hehe
Hätte ich doch ne Rute mitgenommen xD


----------



## Naish82 (10. August 2020)

Live vom Wasser...


----------



## DenizJP (10. August 2020)

Tatsächlich gibt es hier sogar Bafos im Bach

Ravennaschlucht im Schwarzwald


----------



## DenizJP (10. August 2020)

Quasi Update vom Wasser...

ganz gut dass ich net meinen Angelkram mitgebracht habe wenn ich das sehe..


----------



## świetlik (10. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch ne Rute mitgenommen xD


Das kenne ich.
Ich nehme wenn wir unterwegs sind meine pol Brille als Sonnenbrille und sehe immer mehr als meine Familie  .
Und denke dabei wie du.


----------



## ralle (10. August 2020)

Nach dem Regen heute, musste ich raus um mal nach den Aalen zu schauen - aber bis jetzt noch nix .


----------



## świetlik (10. August 2020)

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## świetlik (10. August 2020)

Juhu ein 47er Zander gebissen.
Bei erstem Wurf.
Wahrscheinlich hat auf mich gewartet.


----------



## Lil Torres (10. August 2020)

in diesem jahr gehen die schleien in meinen vereinsgewässern echt steil. meine insgesamt 28. im jahr 2020 ist auch gleichzeitig mit 56cm meine bisher größte. die tinca's machen richtig spaß an der feederrute...


----------



## jkc (11. August 2020)

Saugeil, Traumfisch


----------



## Timo.Keibel (11. August 2020)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> in diesem jahr gehen die schleien in meinen vereinsgewässern echt steil. meine insgesamt 28. im jahr 2020 ist auch gleichzeitig mit 56cm meine bisher größte. die tinca's machen richtig spaß an der feederrute...



Petri zur PB-Tinca! Mega Fisch


----------



## DenizJP (11. August 2020)

@Lil Torres  Petri zur schönen Schleie! Muss ich auch mal gezielt drauf angeln. Soll angeblich am Main ja welche geben


----------



## DenizJP (11. August 2020)

Heute seit der Dämmerung sind zwei Angler mit Bellyboat auf dem See unterwegs..

bin nun doch maximal neidisch und bereue es meine Sachen nicht mitgenommen zu haben


----------



## Kauli11 (11. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bin nun doch maximal neidisch und bereue es meine Sachen nicht mitgenommen zu haben


Beim Urlaubsgepäck einpacken, immer darauf achten, dass die Angelsachen eingeladen werden.
Sollte dann noch Platz im Auto sein, darf die Frau auch noch ihre Schminkutensilien mitnehmen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. August 2020)

Allen am Wasser erst einmal ein dickes Petri.
Ich habe es auch ans Wasser geschafft. Und nachdem ich die letzten Tage ca. 10 Stunden investiert habe um genau 0,00 Köderfische zu fangen, ging es heute innerhalb von Minuten. Jetzt wird das Zelt fürs Kind aufgebaut und dann dürfen die Aale beißen.

Update. Angestellten sehen gut aus und Ruten sind scharf


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. August 2020)

Gerade einen Biss auf Köderfische gehabt. Hat aber wieder los gelassen. 
An der zweiten Rute war der Tauwurm weg ohne irgendeine bissanzeige. Weder wackeln der Rutenspitze noch bimmeln der Aalglocke.


----------



## DenizJP (12. August 2020)

Hatte ich letztens auch


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. August 2020)

Gegen 2 Uhr Klingelte es heftig. Heraus kam ein 71er.
Einen weiteren Biss konnte ich nicht verwerten, zog dann nurnoch das Mittelstück vom köfi raus.


----------



## Doanafischer (13. August 2020)

Ist der 1. Fisch ein Barsch...
	

		
			
		

		
	





...ist der 2. ein Schied. Oder wie geht das Sprichwort?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. August 2020)

Neuer Versuch an alter Stelle. Beißen tut es, aber noch keine Fische, ausser die Köderfische, gesehen


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2020)

Was macht man wenn man von einer Reise zurück kommt?

genau! Man geht angeln!!


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2020)

der Anfang ist gemacht, hoffe die großen kommen auch


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. August 2020)

Petri zur Schlange. Weiter so. Ich drück die Daumen damit die größeren beißen. Hier ist leider immernoch kein Fisch zu sehen, bis auf die Köfis. Aber die Nacht ist ja noch jung


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2020)

Endlich auch mal ein Eimerbild von mir.
Nicht der größte aber maßig sollte er sein. 
Weiter geht es.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2020)

Der Eimer füllt sich. 
Ein kleiner waller kam dazu. Weiter geht es.


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2020)

So auch bei mir 2 maßige Schlangen

Einmal 70cm und einmal 54 cm

2 weitere untermaßige gingen zurück


----------



## zokker (14. August 2020)

Petri Deniz und Timm.
Ich bin auch draußen. Man iat das eine Hitze.


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2020)

Ich hatte gestern nur 25 Grad, fühlte sich aber wie Sauna an


----------



## zokker (14. August 2020)

So um die 30 sind hier.
Angeln schaft und zokker im Wasser.


----------



## zokker (14. August 2020)

Im tiefen kam heute nix.
Mal sehen was die Nacht bringt. Liege am Schilf, an einer Kante von 1,5 auf 2.5m. Hab noch nicht all zu oft hier geangelt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. August 2020)

Bin seit 20,00 auch am Wasser. Diesmal an der Pegnitz am Wöhrder See in Nürnberg. 
Dauernd habe ich Bisse auf Tauwurm, irgendwelche Weißfische fressen ihn runter... 
Gottseidank nicht schlimm mit Mücken.... 

Euch da draußen viel Petri mit den Schlangen!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2020)

Ich bin auch wieder unterwegs und muss mich stark wundern was für a....löcher unterwegs sind. 

Ruten sind scharf. Neue Stelle, Alte Methode  
Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri. Holt was raus


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2020)

Erster Biss, erster Fisch. Jetzt arbeiten wir nurnoch an der Größe


----------



## zokker (14. August 2020)

Petri, ja ein wenig größer wäre schon schön.

Hier hat noch nix gebissen ...  ausser die Mücken.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. August 2020)

Bei mir tut sich auch (noch) nichts, auch keine Mücken unterwegs.... 
Ich genieße das Angeln trotzdem, kein Zuggepfeife, keine Autos, fast kein Flugzeuglärm, keine Radfahrer und Fußgänger.. 

Auf Wurm grad nen Hammerbiß gehabt, aber Fisch ist nicht hängen geblieben... Komischerweise passiert sowas immer dann, wenn ich hier was schreibe!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2020)

Zweiter Biss, zweiter Fisch. Auch dieser kleine Gierschlund dürfte gerne größer sein.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> ... Komischerweise passiert sowas immer dann, wenn ich hier was schreibe!


Geht mir immer so, wenn ich pinkeln gehe.


----------



## zokker (14. August 2020)

Ich leg mich jetzt hin ... vielleicht beißen denn was ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. August 2020)

Hier ist seit dem "riesen" Wels auch ruhe. Es hat begonnen zu regnen. Funkbissanzeiger sind scharf und jetzt ist bettzeit.


----------



## zokker (15. August 2020)

Tja, nix zu machen. 0 Bisse bisher.


----------



## zokker (15. August 2020)

Man man, das passiert mir auch nicht all zu oft. Verpennt.
Nix mit Sonnenaufgang und für die Adler auch schon zu späht. 
Gebissen hat die Nacht kein Schwanz. 
Liege wieder mitten auf dem See.


----------



## świetlik (15. August 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Verpennt


Nicht nur du. Bei mir aus 6 würde 9 Uhr. 
Nix mit früh morgen angeln und natur bewundern.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. August 2020)

Bei mir war es umgekehrt. Ich wollte auspennen und war um 6:30 Uhr wach. 
Fische gab es keine mehr.


----------



## zokker (15. August 2020)

Kam nix mehr.
Feierabend


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. August 2020)

Auch bei mir hat sich rein gar nichts getan, habe um 0.30 eingepackt und war erst um 2.00 zuhause. Um 1.00 fing es auch zu regnen an, war zur rechten Zeit am Auto... 

Fahre heut Nachmittag wieder hin (hoffe, meine Stelle ist frei) und stippe mir zuerst ein paar Köfis, vielleicht geht mit denen etwas...


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. August 2020)

So. Sonnencreme 50+, 3 Liter Wasser und viel Bock auf Zander. Mal schauen wie lange ich die Hitze aushalten kann.


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. August 2020)

Nach zwei "pistoleros"








Kam der 60iger


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. August 2020)

Letzter Angelabend für diesen Urlaub. Heute mal vom Ufer aus. Da ist der Weg zum Bett nicht so weit. 
Mal sehen ob was beisst. Ansonsten heisst es auf den Urlaub im September warten


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2020)

Gestern zu dritt am Wasser gewesen 

in den ersten 60 Minuten ein Brutalobiss nach dem anderen

dann kam ein älterer Angelopa und hat uns 2 Stunden lang über Gott und die Welt aufgeklärt und wie blöd das moderne Angeln sei.

danach biss kaum noch was...

ich wette der hat nen Fluch auf uns gelegt..


----------



## świetlik (16. August 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nach zwei "pistoleros


Bei so schönen Wetter so ein neon köder? Was ist mit schwarz? 
Petri zum gefangen Fischen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. August 2020)

Bei uns war gestern auch nicht viel los. Waren auch zu dritt.  Tatort war der DEK bei Münster. 4 Barsche, zwei kleine Zander und ein brauchbarer auf Köfi, sowie jeder einen Aal so zwischen 65-70cm.


----------



## świetlik (18. August 2020)

Heute morgen war ich kurz auf Zander.
Und ist schöne Hecht rausgekommen mit roten Flossen. 62cm.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. August 2020)

Die Wolke links sieht ja aus wie ein liegender Atompilz.... 

Fettes Petri zum Rotflossenhecht!


----------



## Skott (18. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Die Wolke links sieht ja aus wie ein liegender Atompilz....
> 
> Fettes Petri zum Rotflossenhecht!


Links das ist doch keine Wolke, sondern Bäume und Sträucher an der Wasserlinie und deren Spiegelung!


----------



## świetlik (18. August 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Links das ist doch keine Wolke, sondern Bäume und Sträucher an der Wasserlinie und deren Spiegelung!


Jetzt habe ich auch verstanden.  Danke.


----------



## DenizJP (18. August 2020)

Mit nem Bekannten am Main der zum ersten Mal angelt

Will Aale fangen bisher aber nur Grundeln

dafür gabs bei mir nen kleinen Wels und ein richtiges Rohr! Aber sowas von!

72 cm


----------



## inextremo6 (19. August 2020)

Gratulation Deniz. Ich staune immer über deine Ausdauer. Ich sitz ja wirklich schon oft.
Aber ich glaube du topst hier fast jeden.Hast du dir verdient.Ich sitze auch noch oder besser gesagt hab vor ne std begonnen..bisher 1 biss auf Köderfisch ,aber der Haken hat wohl nicht richtig gesessen.Weiterhin beste Fänge


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. August 2020)

Petri Deniz!!!
Ich kann mich inextremo nur anschließen... bist echt fleißig und jeder Fang ist dir voll gegönnt auch meinerseits...
Bist einer der oft geht und auch öfter fängt...super !!!
Wünsche dir gute Fänge!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. August 2020)

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an. Wer so aktiv ist, erarbeitet sich seinen Erfolg auch entsprechend  

Am Samstag werde ich mich für eine Woche Richtung Langeland, Dänemark, verabschieden. Der geplante Urlaub Anfang Mai
wird nachgeholt. Sind zwar von der Truppe auf die Hälfte reduziert dadurch, aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf ein paar schöne Tage auf der Ostsee.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. August 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Am Samstag werde ich mich für eine Woche Richtung Langeland, Dänemark, verabschieden. Der geplante Urlaub Anfang Mai
> wird nachgeholt. Sind zwar von der Truppe auf die Hälfte reduziert dadurch, aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf ein paar schöne Tage auf der Ostsee.


Viel Erfolg und Spaß Torsten...
Fahre Mai 2021 auch zum ersten Mal da runter, Kumpel hat mir es schmackhaft gemacht... Wird bestimmt richtig cool ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. August 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Links das ist doch keine Wolke, sondern Bäume und Sträucher an der Wasserlinie und deren Spiegelung!



Du mußt dir mal NUR DAS HIMMELSBILD, also das in der Mitte, ansehen!!!


----------



## Mooskugel (19. August 2020)

Ja und genau da sieht man Bäume und Sträucher und deren Spiegelung. Die sehen aber tatsächlich aus wie ein Pilz.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2020)

@DenizJP 

U.....N....A....G....I....................................

@Aalzheimer 

Ich ( wir ) bitten um einen Bericht von Langeland - gerne täglich mit schönen Bildern ; lese da ja auch im Thread , soll ja recht schwer sein auf den Dorsch im Moment ...

Also, wäre ein Fest, wenn Du von Langeland berichtest ! 

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2020)

Petri allen Fängern hier.
Ich war jetzt fast 14 Tage nicht, für Freitag hab ich aber wieder einen Ansitz eingeplant. 
Heute hab ich nochmal " meine " Fewo in Bayern gebucht für 4 Tage vom 16.09. an.
Werd wohl wieder alleine los machen, mein Sohn hat andere Pläne, ist halt erwachsen und nicht mehr so scharf drauf mit seinem alten Vater zu angeln. Schade aber der Gang der Natur! 
Hab auch schon für nächsten Sommer Rerik gebucht, da ist wieder Brandungsangeln angesagt, bin schon heiß drauf.


----------



## świetlik (19. August 2020)

*




*


----------



## świetlik (19. August 2020)




----------



## Aalzheimer (20. August 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> @DenizJP
> 
> U.....N....A....G....I....................................
> 
> ...




Täglich vielleicht nicht, aber es wird auf jeden Fall was kommen. Das habe ich bisher immer gemacht.


----------



## DenizJP (20. August 2020)

Arbeit vorbei

jetzt erstmal die Rute ins Wasser legen


----------



## DenizJP (20. August 2020)

Bin nun tatsächlich am Wasser und nix passiert...

wenig Wind, schwül-warm und Strömung mittelstark

am Spot wo ich meinen PB Aal gefangen habe

Nicht mal ein Biss...


----------



## inextremo6 (21. August 2020)

Bei mir heute Kurzansitz vom Steg  von 1 bis 3
brachte bis jetzt einen ca 50er Wels 1knapp 60er Aal  und einen gut kämpfenden ca 60 bis 65er Zander. Alles geschätzt nicht vermessen und schwimmen alle friedlich weiter. Für totale Flaute und 27 Grad Wasser ein akzeptables Ergebnis.Köder wiedermal Minibarsch ca 5cm.
Das ist im Moment mein absoluter Favoritenköder


----------



## Pati1407 (21. August 2020)

Petri an alle. 
Ich wurde gerade von diesem netten ems Fisch geweckt


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Arbeit vorbei
> 
> jetzt erstmal die Rute ins Wasser legen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353542



Ich empfehle die Lachse am Kaniq Creek ;-)


----------



## Moringotho (21. August 2020)

sers,

ein "kleiner"  sommerkarpfen, wer hätte das gedacht bei dem wetter.....




und ich dachte ich fang heute nur einen sonnenbrand   

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. August 2020)

Ich habs ans Wasser geschafft.
Ein bis jetzt noch nie so toller spot, aber die ca. 20 anderen spots, sind alle belegt.
Mal schauen was hier geht.


----------



## świetlik (21. August 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ein bis jetzt noch nie so toller spot, aber die ca. 20 anderen spots, sind alle belegt.


So habe ich ein gute spot gefunden. Geheim.


----------



## rolfmoeller (21. August 2020)

ich auch.
auf meiner Terrasse mit nem kühlem Blonden.
es plätschert nur der Springbrunnen vom Teich.


----------



## Tuxedo75 (22. August 2020)

Das erste mal dieses Jahr am Fluss auf Karpfen


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2020)

Erneut am Wasser 
Mal schauen wie lange ich bleibe


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2020)

Nummer 2 ist da


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2020)

Danke fürs Hellmachen......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. August 2020)

Klasse Deniz !!!
Vor nicht so lang her voll der Anfänger und jetzt ziehst schon regelmäßig was ans Land...
Ich finde es gut und freue mich immer für dich... weiter so ...


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2020)

Danke  

bin nun gespannt auf dem hoffentlich milden Herbst

jetzt fängt ja die eigentliche Zander Saison an


----------



## świetlik (23. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jetzt fängt ja die eigentliche Zander Saison an


Ich hoffe das noch besser Zeit kommt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. August 2020)

Habs auch ans Wasser geschafft! Diesmal wieder der Wöhrder See in Nürnberg. Rechts mündet die Pegnitz ein, da liegt ein kleiner Gründling aus. 
Links ein Wurmbündel, Aal, Wels, Zander, Karpfen, ich bin offen für alles! 
Seit 12.00 bin ich hier und es werden mit Sicherheit 12h oder mehr... 

Es ist Gottseidank nicht so warm heute und es geht ein schöner Westwind. 
An alle am Wasser ein fettes Petri!


----------



## JottU (23. August 2020)

Schöner Spot @Chief Brolly.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. August 2020)

Danke, bin heut das 1.Mal hier! Ich lass mich mal überraschen... 
Vorgestern  hats weiter unterhalb von der Stelle einen tödlichen Badeunfall gegeben, ein junger Mann war plötzlich untergegangen. 

Sogar ein Polizei- oder Rettungshubschrauber hat nach dem Verunfallten gesucht, der dann zwar gerettet und wiederbelebt werden konnte, es sogar ins Krankenhaus geschafft hat. 
Dort ist er leider verstorben...


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2020)

Puuh

dann pass auf dich vor allem nachts auf


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. August 2020)

Bis jetzt bin ich noch nicht von einem, durch den Wind abgebrochenen Ast getroffen worden... 
Grade war ne süße Badenixe (allein) am anderen Ufer schwimmen, wenn da was passiert... 

An meinem Platz taucht grade eine Entenfamilie um die Wette, hab ich auch noch nie beobachtet....


----------



## DenizJP (23. August 2020)

Muss ja net mal nen Ast sein..

bin letztens nachts am Main unter ner Brücke gut auf den Steinpackungen die ins Wasser führen rumgetanzt um mich mit nem Sprung wieder aufs feste Land zu retten.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. August 2020)

Ich habe es heute nochmal ans Wasser geschafft. Und meine Lieblinggsstelle ist auch frei. Köfi und Tauwurm sind baden, mal schauen ob sich ein Abnehmer finde. Allen am Wasser Petri heil


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. August 2020)

Bei mir schwimmt der 1.Wurm-Aal im Eimer! Dachte erst an was größeres, da viel Widerstand spürbar... Schnappte mir daher den Kescher, aber als ich die Montage einholte, war die voller Fadenalgen mit dem Aal... Hat sich daher schwerer angefühlt!

Algen-Aal Nr. 2 schwimmt im Eimer, es läuft!


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. August 2020)

Moin und Petri,

bin gestern Abend das erste mal zum Twistern auf Barsch los , wegen Fußball kommt mein Bericht etwas verspätet...

Also leichte Spinnrute geschnappt und in der Abenddämmerung noch kurz zum See gefahren.

Die erste Stelle war von Wildschwimmern und Großfamilien weitflächig belegt - ok, gibt ja noch andere Stellen.

Allerdings setzte zu schwindenden Lichtverhältnissen auch noch ein recht fieser Nieselregen ein. Ich wusste, dass die Barsche mit zunehmender Dämmerung
(fast) nicht mehr zu fangen sind - das ist eine Eigenart von dem klaren See.

Also Zeit war hier echt Fisch und ich warf hektisch eine größere Bucht mit Gummi ab ... wären vllt noch 20 Min. Bisse drin, jetz musste es schnell gehen - Fisch oder Schneider !

Es ging ein weiter Wurf in eine kleine krautfreie Schneise und ich jiggte den Köder heran, als die Schur ganz  draussen zu früh erschlaffte - anhieb und wütendes Geschüttel - der is gar nicht so schlecht !

Dann wurde es brachial , musste den Fisch durch eine Krautwand ziehen - mit dem UL Profigerät mancher Cracks hat man da keine Chance ! Daher nehme ich angepasstes Gerät ...

Gut, Fisch langsam gelöst und im glasklaren Wasser tauchte ein  kleiner gestreifet  Moppel auf ( echte Großbarsche sind da sehr selten ).

Ich habe den schönen Küchenfisch dann gestrandet und versorgt 

Danach kam noch ein weiterer Barsch, den ich zurückgesetzt habe und noch ein weiterer für das Mittagessen .
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bin dann zufrieden nach Hause - fürs erste leichte Spinnfischen hat es mir gereicht !

So, heute gibts Eglifilets in Rosmarinbutter 

Petri, R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. August 2020)

Ist momentan viel Kraut und Algen im Wasser, das macht das Angeln nicht unbedingt einfacher! 
Als ich gestern Nacht gelegentlich meine Köder kontrolliert habe, waren an den Montagen, Ködern und Haken eigentlich nur wenig Algen dran. 

Als ich die Aale aber rausgezogen habe, dachte ich einmal, es hängt eine Plastiktüte mit dran, so haben sich die Schleimer in die Algen gewühlt! 

War so etwas schwierig, die Schlangen vom Wirbel abzuvorfachen und in den Eimer zu kriegen... 

Wie sieht die UW-Pflanzen-Situation an euren Gewässern aus? 
Braucht ihr irgendwelche besonderen Montagen? 
Im Main-Donau-Kanal siehts an den guten Hotspots so aus, das in den Kehrströmungen kiloweise Pflanzenteile in die Schnüre treiben, was Highpods verstellt und eine vernünftige Bißanzeiger dadurch nicht mehr möglich ist... Vielleicht sieht das in Rhein, Main, Donau, Elbe und den großen Seen anders aus, aber hier muß man mit der UW-Vegetation irgendwie klarkommen und daher ziemlich robustes Gerät verwenden...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. August 2020)

Bei mir ging bis auf eine Brasse und köderfischknabbern nichts.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. August 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Bei mir ging bis auf eine Brasse und köderfischknabbern nichts.


Da hatte ne Krabbe Hunger


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. August 2020)

Hier gibt es keine Krabben. Aber und Krebse schaffen das nicht so schnell. Ich vermutet eher kleine Aale. Die Köderfische waren weich wie Butter, das sie auf dem foster waren.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. August 2020)

Mindestens eine habt ihr dann doch da... Die gibt's doch inzwischen in ganz vielen Gewässern.
Ist halt das klassische Bild, wenn ne Krabbe genug Zeit hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. August 2020)

Moin,

gestern gab es 2 kleinere Hechte, schätze so 55-60cm.

Außerdem kamen wieder 2 Küchenbarsche raus , 280 und 310g.

Heute pausiere ich wegen einer Schnittverletzung  , aber die Barsche sollten in ein paar Tagen noch da sein.

Leider in kleinsten Krautlücken schwer beangelbar - aber Spass macht es trotzdem - nur die Stinkehechte nerven etwas , schnappen nach meinem Finger oder

verhunzen mir die Barschköder 

Hier das Fangbild , Morgen filettiere ich meine 4 Bärschlein erstmal ...


----------



## Vanner (25. August 2020)

Nicht ganz Live, sondern von heute Nachmittag. Ging auf einen 12cm Wobbler


----------



## Miguel86 (25. August 2020)

Live vom Hafen in Denia. Angeln mit Wurm auf Grund und gucken mal was passiert.


----------



## DenizJP (25. August 2020)

Mal schauen was die Nacht bringt


----------



## jkc (25. August 2020)

Buhnenangeln ist scheiße


----------



## zandertex (25. August 2020)

worauf haste den denn gefangen?


----------



## jkc (26. August 2020)

Auf meinen Rucksack


----------



## Naish82 (26. August 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Auf meinen Rucksack


Die gehen auch gut auf Frolic...


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2020)

Guten Morgen Langeland


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2020)

Irgendwie werden die immer kleiner...


----------



## rolfmoeller (28. August 2020)

Tja, wenn ihr die großen alle wegfangt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden die immer kleiner...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 354015



Du hast nur zu große Hände!


----------



## inextremo6 (28. August 2020)

So Anfang ist gemacht.ein guter 75er.
Zum Vergleich  das Handtuch ist 65 .Gebissen auf 5 cm minibarsch im tiefen, beim auspacken.so erstmal weiter 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
auspacken


----------



## inextremo6 (28. August 2020)

Nummer2 und 3 der eine ein Mini. Der andere ein dünner 60er, darf auch wieder rein.Wieder auf Barsch


----------



## inextremo6 (28. August 2020)

Nummer 4 wieder auf Minibarsch .Di
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
esmal wieder ein strammer 75er.es läuft. Bisse kommen sowohl im Tiefen als auch im Flachen. Wurm fässt keiner an


----------



## JottU (28. August 2020)

Na bei dir läuft es ja.
Bei mir sind die heute beissfaul, ein Abriß am Anfang und seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Nur die Wildschweine machen Radau.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. August 2020)

Fettes Petri !!!
Vier, das geht doch...


----------



## inextremo6 (29. August 2020)

Danke euch
 Mittlerweile den 5. Auch so um die 70 diesmal auf Schrimp.Hatte wohl mal wieder den richtigen Riecher


----------



## JottU (29. August 2020)

Wenn die Aale den Wurm nicht wollen, nimmt ihn halt ein Karpfen. 64 cm, hat ich lange nicht mehr.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. August 2020)

Hab gerade hintereinander  Nummer 6 und 7 erwischt aber leider beide nur knappe 50 .Ich mach gleich Schluss. Ist von 0 auf seeeehr stürmisch geworden..naja und die letzten 2 waren auch nicht so der Renner .es ist genug für heute..Allen am Wasser noch optimale Fangerfolge


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. August 2020)

Sehr schönes Ergebnis @inextremo6 . Dickes Petri.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

Fettes Petri Paul,  

ich werde es heute auch mal wieder probieren.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. August 2020)

Danke euch nochmals..Ja war eine gelungene Nacht. Nr 8 kam noch mit dem Einpacken.... 2 der Aale hat mein Sohn gefangen,zum Glück auch den Gößten. So bleibt immer der Familienfrieden aufrecht erhalten. Es waren zum Schluss dann doch wieder 4 die wieder mit durften.2 davon 70cm ,  1 77er , 1 75er, die anderen 4 schwimmen fröhlich weiter.Köder 6 mal Minibarsch, 2mal Shrimps. 5 kamen auf 1 metr Wassertiefe  3 auf 4 Meter.


----------



## Brutzel (29. August 2020)

Ich starte heute auch mal ein Versuch auf Zander. Da die kräftigen Niederschläge und stürmischer Wind sicher etwas abkühlung und Sauerstoff ins Wasser gebracht haben. Hatte vorgestern mal Abends angetestet wobei ein Mini hing und ein großer verloren ging. Mit anbruch der Dunkelheit war dann totentanz. Daher heute gleich am Tage.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

Erst mal senken.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. August 2020)

Hi Zokker, hau rein ,das wird heute was.
Wasser hat eine aalangenehme Temperatur und 
die haben richtig Lust zum fressen.
Drück dir die Daumen. Ich muss pausieren,.Nicht weil ich keine Lust habe , sondern aus Vernunft und vor allem weil mich
das ganze Partyvolk am Wochenende  nervt,
die schon ab Freitag anrücken.Ich bin wahrlich kein Spießer aber wenn die Bässe den See vibrieren lassen, muss ich mir das nicht geben..Dort wo du angelst ist schon traumhaft. Beste Fänge für dich und allen anderen die es heute versuchen.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

Besten Dank Paul, ich werde mein Bestes geben.
Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

Es war Sonne und 23 Grad angesagt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Es pladdert Bindfäden.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

2 Gewitter sind durch. Beim zweiten hab ich mich unter Land verkrümeln. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Liege wieder draußen, aber sieht nicht gut aus.


----------



## świetlik (29. August 2020)

Versuchen wir mal.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. August 2020)

Bin auch wieder am Wasser. Diesmal gegenüber der Stelle, wo ich letzten Sonntag war. Werfen geht diesmal wegen zu tief hängenden Äste schlechter.. 

An einer besseren Stelle rechts von mir liegt ein toter Baum quer im Wasser... 
Mensch Mathias, ist ja echt schweres Wetter bei Dir! 
Das kommt morgen auch nach Nürnberg, aber egal, ich angel da trotzdem.... 

Unsere Kollegen ab der Donau südwärts, haben jetzt ziemlichen Dauerregen, gibt teilweise schon Hochwasser! 
Trotzdem allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri!


----------



## kridkram (29. August 2020)

Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg!
Inextremo,  darf ich fragen wo du angelst, zumindest ob Fluss oder stehendes Gewässer? 
Würde auch gerne los, aber heute ist Hochzeitstag und morgen Geburtstag meiner Frau! 
Vielleicht kann ich morgen abends nochmal los!


----------



## Brutzel (29. August 2020)

Bin auch geflüchtet. Die Wiese wo mein Wagen stand war schon so grenzwertig ....nun fing es an zu Donnern. Keine Lust im nächsten Dorf ein Bauern zu fragen ob er mein Wagen bergen kann.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. August 2020)

Bin umgezogen, besserer und mehr Platz! Zudem schön ruhig und idyllisch, nur die Wasservögel lärmen etwas...


----------



## inextremo6 (29. August 2020)

Allen am Wasser viel Erfolg!
Inextremo,  darf ich fragen wo du angelst, zumindest ob Fluss oder stehendes Gewässer?

Darfst Du fragen, es sind die Fluss-Seen Berliner Raum, eigentlich ausser  dieses Jahr immer am grössten Mecklenburger Grosssee.


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser. Wir werden schon was rauszaubern.
Wetter hat sich beruhigt. Windstille. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Ich hab mich ans Schilf gelegt. Im tiefen hatte ich nicht einen Zupper.


----------



## świetlik (29. August 2020)

Petri an alle am Wasser.
Ich war über zwei Stunden da und hatte ein Kontakt auf wobler.
Ist bisschen hell heute.


----------



## DenizJP (29. August 2020)

Petri an alle die durchziehen ^^
Hab nach 2 km Laufen endlich alles im Wasser....

hab irgendwie im falschen Eck geparkt....


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. August 2020)

Bei uns ist es bewölkt und richtig dunkel, aber bis jetzt noch kein gescheiter Biß... Mache erstmal bis Mitternacht, mein Auto ist auch weiter weg geparkt und ich brauche 1h bis nach Hause....


----------



## Jason (29. August 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Es war Sonne und 23 Grad angesagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese Lügenapps. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

..


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

...


----------



## zokker (29. August 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Diese Lügenapps.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ne, kam gestern im Wetterbericht (Nordmagazin)...  Fake News ... 

Eine Strippe, so um die 20cm, gab es bis jetzt. Kann mich nicht erinnern schon mal so einen kleinen auf Fisch gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. August 2020)

Mir ist was komisches passiert: Vor einer Stunde hab ich ausgeworfen und gehört, das das Blei ins Wasser einschlug. 
Ich bekomme an der Rute einen Biß und warte, das der Fisch Schnur nimmt. Ich hau an und beim Einholen denke ich, da istn Mordsaal, Wels oder Karpfen dran... 

Was war passiert? Das Vorfach verfing sich in einem übers Wasser ragenden Ast im Laub und für den Wurm hat sich wohl ein Nachttier interessiert.... 

Musste Vorfach abreißen, Bleimontage aber gerettet! 
Da kam die Back-up Rute zum Einsatz, darum nehme ich immer 3 montierte Nachtruten mit!


----------



## Snâsh (29. August 2020)

2 Aale aus dem Main bis jetzt. Sind aber 5 Angler also noch nicht der Rekord. Mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## zokker (30. August 2020)

Ja, Sachen kannste etleben Michael. Vielleicht war es ein Aal auf Land.

Bei mir kam die Nacht nix, nicht mal einen Biss. Heute Morgen um 6 biss dann noch einer im flachen Wasser, war schon gut hell. So um die 50 und schwimmr wieder.
Hab mich noch ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

bin gestern um 2 heim.

Hatte zwar einen Mordsbiss auf eine kopflose Grundel und auch 2x Schnurabzug...aber der Anhieb ging ins Leere.

beim Einholen dann den Grund gesehen: der 3/0 er Haken war mit der Spitze wieder in den Grundelkörper eingedrungen...da kann natürlich dann auch nix greifen. Werd bei größeren Grundeln nun mal 5/0 testen.



ooh auch schön: aufgrund des warmen Wetters und dem schönen Sonnenuntergang nicht gemerkt, dass ich bis zu meinem Spot vom Auto aus 5km gelaufen bin...eine Stunde lang.



das Zurücklaufen zum Auto verschwitzt bei 15 Grad war weniger schön....ebenfalls eine Stunde...


----------



## zokker (30. August 2020)

Ich dachte schon ... na wäre auch zu schön


----------



## zokker (30. August 2020)

Ich hab nicht mehr dran geglaubt.
So rund 65.


----------



## fishhawk (30. August 2020)

Hallo,



DenizJP schrieb:


> dass ich bis zu meinem Spot vom Auto aus 5km gelaufen bin...eine Stunde lang.



Wenn es keinen anderen Weg gibt und man dafür am Wasser seine Ruhe hat, macht das m.E. schon Sinn.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. August 2020)

Habe heute Morgen um 1.00 eingepackt, eine Nacht ganz ohne Fisch habe ich noch nie erlebt! 
Mal schauen, vielleicht heute.... 
Mathias, Petri zur Schlange, die hast du dir auch redlich verdient! 

Deniz: Meinst du nicht, das deine Haken etwas zu groß sind?


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

Mein Sohn ist nun auch mit seinem Bass Boat raus aufs Wasser ^^


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Deniz: Meinst du nicht, das deine Haken etwas zu groß sind?



vor allem bei 10cmGrundeln verschwinden bei mir die kleineren Haken ruckzuck im Gewebe

auf 3/0 hab ich zumindest schon Zander und Aal gefangen

lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 

nutze aktuell Bait Hooks von Owner
Welche nutzt du? Bin wie gesagt für neue Montagen und Tests immer offen


----------



## kridkram (30. August 2020)

Die Hakengrösse mache ich vom Köfi abhängig. Zur Zeit sind meine Köfis nur Fingerlang. Dafür nutze ich Wurmhaken der Größe 4. Was ich allerdings wichtiger finde ist, das die Hakenspitze gerade ist und nicht Richtung Schenkel gebogen. Dadurch, denke ich, habe ich weniger Fehlbisse.


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings wichtiger finde ist, das die Hakenspitze gerade ist und nicht Richtung Schenkel gebogen. Dadurch, denke ich, habe ich weniger Fehlbisse.




welche Marke wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. August 2020)

Ich nehme kurzschenklige Karpfenhaken von Gamakatsu der Größen 2-4 (Öhrhaken), natürlich auch abhängig von der Köfgröße, 6-12 cm im ganzen, größere werden halbiert. 

Für Wels sind deine Hakengrößen natürlich optimal, für Zander eigentlich auch....


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2020)

vielleicht mach ich mir ja auch zu viele Gedanken und der Haken wäre beim "Umdrehen" im Maul eh rausgekommen und ich hab den richtigen Anhiebszeitpunkt falsch gesetzt..

ich teste was beim nächsten Mal am besten klappt und orientiere mich daran. letztendlich kann ich ja net sehen was im Wasser geschieht ^^

geh aber davon aus, dass es Zander war.  Meiner Erfahrung nach ziehen die größeren Aale hier am Main Schnur ab wie Schmidts Katze wenn sie den Köder erst einmal gepackt haben.


----------



## zokker (30. August 2020)

Feierabend. Heimfahrt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2020)

Moin und Petri,

gestern Abend bin ich nochmal zum Twistern an den großen Baggersee gefahren , war mächtig was los - tja, halt Wochenende...

War mir aber egal, weil die Fische kurz vor dem Herbst nochmal schön rauben.

Zielfisch waren ein paar Barsche für die Küche .

In einer weiten Bucht kurz vor dem Kraut bekam ich den ersten Biss - ein Hecht um die 50cm. wollte den kleinen Barschgummi.

nach dem Zurücksetzen kam weit draussen ein guter Barschbiss - die Bisse sind entweder kaum zu spüren oder es gibt einen kleinen Ruck , ein dumpfes "Töckchen" 

Es kam dann ein 28er Pfannenbarsch raus.

Stelle gewechselt und ich wollte den Gummifisch gerade über die Krautbank "retten" , als die Rute ordentlich krumm war - Hecht und dieses mal sollte er deutlich das Maß haben.

Einen 66er konnte ich stranden, und der kam zur Abwechslung auch mit. Danach war die Stelle überfischt und zu stark beunruhigt, weil man immer wieder Kraut rauszog , also auf im Dämmerlicht zum nächsten Platz.

Es gab direkt einen Fehlbiss und danach leider einen abgebissenen Köder , da hatte sich wieder ein Hecht auf den kleinen Gummifisch gestürzt...

Ich befischte den Platz ausgiebig aber es tat sich Nichts, praktisch jeder Wurf saß im Kraut fest ... und plötzlich schienen die Fische am Platz zu sein um in der Dämmerung zu rauben ...

Direkt nach dem weiten Wurf kurz vor Grund in der Absinkphase - Tock !

Anhieb kam und man merkte gleich, der Barsch ist gut   Wildes geschüttel und ordentlich Zug auf der Rute - einer der Besseren hatte den Gummifisch genommen.

Im glasklaren Wasser tauchte er dann auf - vom Köder war nur noch der Bleikopf zu sehen - das stranden gelang und ich konnte den kleinen Moppel dann versorgen , 480g. ergab das spätere Wiegen.

Die Fische waren genau am Platz - doch durch das dichte Kraut leider schwer zu beangeln - also zog ich sehr schnell übers Kraut hinweg und es ballerten noch 2

feine Barsche auf den sehr schnellen Köder , sie waren voll im Jagdrausch.

Schnell war der Spuk aber zu ende und es wurde zu dunkel - bin dann sehr zufrieden mit einem Hecht und 4 schönen Barschen nach Hause 

Sie beißen !

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. August 2020)

Petri zu dieser schönen Strecke! Dafür steht man doch gern in der Küche.... Für ein paar Tage leckeren Fisch, was will man mehr?! 

Bei uns regnet es seit Stunden in Strömen und es wird auch so weitergehen. Dabei fällt es mir schwer, mich zu motivieren und zum Angeln rauszufahren...Bei diesem trostlosem Ausblick...


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2020)

Danke für´s Petri - und dabei war ich noch am Überlegen , ob ich nicht faul zu Hause rumhänge und überhaupt:

Samstagabend zum See bei all dem Partyvolk/Grillern? Ist man denn von allen Guten Geister verlassen 

Ja, Ausreden finden sich Viele - aber Ausreden bringen keinen Fisch !

Komischerweise fange ich am Besten, wenn ich mal kurz am Wasser bin 

Aber bei Regen ist echt meine Schmerzgrenze fast erreicht - wenns aufhört , kannst Du vllt. noch einen guten Fang machen - Petri !

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (30. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> welche Marke wenn ich fragen darf?


Ich benutze seit vielen Jahren Haken von Gamakatsu. Damit bin ich äußerst zufrieden und es ist auch garnicht so einfach Wurmhaken zu finden, die eine gerade Spitze haben.


----------



## Naish82 (30. August 2020)

70er auf chatterbait beim barscheln...


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. August 2020)

Ist das ein Plöner Hecht Naish 82 ?


----------



## Naish82 (30. August 2020)

Und der Spot. Ein Traum für‘s Gemüt...


----------



## Naish82 (30. August 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Plöner Hecht Naish 82 ?


Ne, aus dem Stocksee... Aber liegt ja nebenan...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. August 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> vor allem bei 10cmGrundeln verschwinden bei mir die kleineren Haken ruckzuck im Gewebe
> 
> auf 3/0 hab ich zumindest schon Zander und Aal gefangen
> 
> ...


erstmals ein Fettes Petri allen!!!

Deniz egal was für ein Haken, Hauptsache der greift wenn du an der Schnur ziehst und nicht dass der Haken ins Fischfleisch geht... Den Haken richtig aufziehen ist die Hauptsache....wenn du Probleme damit hast dann mach ein Zwillingshaken dran, den kleineren ins Fischfleisch und den Greifer zum haken... oder einfache Haken richtig aufziehen und vorher testen indem du den Kofi festhältst und am Vorfach ziehst und checkst ob die HakenSpitze ins Fleisch geht... Ich würde daran arbeiten bevor du zu große Haken wählst...


----------



## Angler2097 (31. August 2020)

Ich nehme 6er Drillinge für Zander und selbst da lassen sie gerne mal los, wenn sie vorsichtig beissen. Bei einem 3/0er Einzelhaken könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sie schnell Verdacht schöpfen.


----------



## wolf710 (31. August 2020)

Zander 80 cm


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. August 2020)

Ich zeige euch hier mal, wie unterschiedlich die Hakenformen und - größen sich bei Gamakatsu unterscheiden: Bei Köfis um 15 cm nehme ich die 2er Größe, passend auf Forelle,  Wels, Zander und evtl. auch auf Aal. 
Auf die Haken ab 2/0 passen schon 2-3 Tauwürmer... Jedenfalls verschwinden die nicht so einfach in der Grundel, dem Uki oder einem Rotauge! 
Reine Welshaken, z. B. von Zeck, sind dickdrähtiger und fallen somit auch deutlich größer aus. Wenn ihr euch unschlüssig seid, mit welcher Hakengröße ihr auf  Zander angeln wollt, formt Daumen und Zeigefinger zu einem "O" und steckt da den größtmöglichen Haken durch! 

Mit Köfis zwischen 15 und 20 cm separiert man auch die "Boys from Men", also geht und fängt man eher die größeren Räuber als nur den Durchschnitt knapp über Maß! 

Nach dem Aufziehen der Köfis (mache ich zuhause) am besten über Nacht durchforsten, Fisch hält beim 1. Wurf bombenfest und verliert beim Aufschlag nicht gleich viele Schuppen. 

Vor dem Einfrieren kann man den Köfi noch mehrmals an den Seiten einschneiden, er riecht dann für den Raubfisch besser... und ist damit fängiger!


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2020)

@Chief Brolly 
Die schwarzen sind top auf Zander - wenn ich mal nen Köfi nehme...

Zum Thema Verhaken im Köfi und Fehlbiss : auf Zander kann man gut am Rücken entlang aufziehen mit der Ködernadel, Hakenbogen ruhig ordentlich rausstehen lassen.

Oder - was ich mal probieren wollte - Haken durch die Schwanzwurzel stechen und mit Made / Gummistückchen sichern.

Da verhakt Nix mehr - auf Aal allerdings dann kleineren Haken und lange warten...oder besser aufziehen !

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2020)

So, hier mein "aktueller" Bericht von gestern.

Wollte wieder auf Barsche twistern aber dieses mal mit Watstiefeln quasi über das Kraut fischen.

Vorweg: hat nicht wirklich geklappt, die Krautfelder sind einfach zu dich verteilt - außerdem war eine Stiefelseite undicht 

Aber egal, am Platz angekommen war die herbstliche Stimmung schon zu spüren - kaum Volk am See und deutlich kühleres Wasser.

Die ersten Würfe brachten mir gleich einen schönen Barsch - das fängt ja gut an , kann so weitergehen - aber längere Zeit Nix !

Es folgten 2 Minihechte um 30cm. und ich dachte schon, nach Hause zu fahren - aber ich wusste ja, dass es jederzeit möglich ist, dass die Fische plötzlich im Flachen rauben...

Plötzlich beim Einholen über der Krautbank ein kleiner "Tock" , hing nicht - also weiterspinnen und ich liess den Gufi auf den Boden fallen.

Als die Schnur schlaff wurde, hob ich wieder an - und Rute krumm und wildes Geschüttel - ein Barsch hatte den Köder vom Boden gepflückt 

Im klaren Wasser tauchte der kleine Moppel auf und ich konnte ihn keschern.

Danach hatte ich noch 2 Bisse , kurioserweise fast vor den Füßen vor dem Kraut auf Kiesboden - 2 Barsche um die 25cm. kamen raus, die ich  in ihr Element ....

Kurz vor Knapp gab es noch im Flachen nach zahreichen Krauthängern noch 2 ordentliche Einschläge auf den schnell geführten Gummifisch und ich konnte noch 2 prächtige Barsche landen.

Fazit : 6 Barsche , davon 4 Schöne 

Bin happy und sehr zufrieden !

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (1. September 2020)

jo


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verhaken im Köfi und Fehlbiss : auf Zander kann man gut am Rücken entlang aufziehen mit der Ködernadel, Hakenbogen ruhig ordentlich rausstehen lassen.



das vermutlich auch ein Faktor.... ich tu teilweise da mehr verstecken im "Irrglauben" der Zander sieht den Haken und zieht dann ab...


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> jo
> 
> 
> das vermutlich auch ein Faktor.... ich tu teilweise da mehr verstecken im "Irrglauben" der Zander sieht den Haken und zieht dann ab...



Neneneee , der Zander wird nur schlecht oder gar nicht gehakt, wenn Du den Haken zu sehr in den Köfi machst...es sei denn, Du lässt schlucken 

Ich habe früher 2/0er Karpfenhaken nur an der Lippe der Köderfische durchgezogen - stört den Zander überhaupt nicht und die saugen sich das kompromisslos rein !

Schattenseite bei Aal und Zandervorkommen : ein 70er Aal hat mit einem solchen Haken per Lippenköderung natürlich große Probleme ....

R.S.


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

So, zur Abwechslung mal wieder was "live" vom Wasser.
Letzte Mal vor meinem Schwedenurlaub. 
Senken ist angesagt.


----------



## SpH1nX (1. September 2020)

Grüße vom Kalk Sandstein See in Holdorf. Hier tut sich heute gar nichts


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. September 2020)

@zokker 
Dann hau was raus bevor du in den Norden aufbrichst. Den Meter hast du noch nicht geknackt dieses Jahr


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

Petri Heil Dirk, kommt noch.

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @zokker
> Dann hau was raus bevor du in den Norden aufbrichst. Den Meter hast du noch nicht geknackt dieses Jahr


Nicht nur dieses Jahr. Bei mir ist bei 97 bisher Schluß. 
Danke dir.


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

2 Barsche.


----------



## SpH1nX (1. September 2020)

So ähnlich sah es bei mir beim letzten Nachtangeln auch aus...nur das sich der Gründling den Wurm genommen hat und der Barsch den Gründling


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Neneneee , der Zander wird nur schlecht oder gar nicht gehakt, wenn Du den Haken zu sehr in den Köfi machst...es sei denn, Du lässt schlucken
> 
> Ich habe früher 2/0er Karpfenhaken nur an der Lippe der Köderfische durchgezogen - stört den Zander überhaupt nicht und die saugen sich das kompromisslos rein !
> 
> ...



Du kannst den Haken auch so legen beim Aufziehen, das der aus den Kiemen herausschaut!
Sonst gebe ich Rheispezie natürlich recht mit den anderen Anköderungsarten! 
Die brünierten Haken von G. sind nicht nur gut auf Zander, auch auf Wels erfüllen sie ihren Zweck! 
Die silbernen sind reine Wurmhaken, mit 2 Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel, mit denen verangelt man nicht so leicht Fische wie Barsch, Döbel und Forelle, die ich schon sehr oft auf Grund mit Köfi gefangen habe...


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

2 Barsche gab es noch, also insgesamt 4.

Ich werde mich gleich an Ufer legen. 
Man ist das ein geiles Licht.


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

So, Nachtangelstelle. Mal sehen ob es heute Nacht besser läuft.


----------



## inextremo6 (1. September 2020)

Hi Zokkker,
beste Erfolge wünsche ich Dir.Ich geh auch gleich los, aber nur vom Steg, Boot hab ich heute keine Lust. Naja mal schauen ,ob was geht.
Bedingungen hier sind gut, stark bewölkt,da hat der Vollmond keine Chance
Melde mich dann, sofern es etwas zu melden gibt.Letzes mal gabs meine 1.Nullrunde vom Steg dieses Jahr,kann nur besser werden.
Na dann vielleicht bis nachher.


----------



## Naish82 (1. September 2020)

Heute hat es zumindest mal mit dem Zielfisch geklappt. Gab Drei kleine Punker Um die 20-25cm,
Dazu nahezu bei jedem Wurf Attacken/Fehlbisse/Nachläufer.
Nur die großen leider nicht gefunden...


----------



## zokker (1. September 2020)

Danke dir Paul, dir auch ein Petri Heil.
Ich hatte eben einen kleinen, so um die 50, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## inextremo6 (1. September 2020)

Danke dir. Den Anfang hast du gemacht. Fast zeitgleich gabs bei mir einenMiniwels.Da wirkt mein 6cm Barsch schon wie ein Riese gegen


----------



## inextremo6 (1. September 2020)

Ein schönen 72 bis 75er Vollmondaal., der hat einen grossen Stellenwert in meiner Statistik und deshalb freu ich mich besonders. Gebissen auf Barsch. Ist gut losgezogen ,hat dann den Barsch  im Lauf verloren und hat nach 10 Minuten sich den Köder ca.30 cm über Grund nochmal geschnappt.Leider erkennt man nicht richtig die Größe.


----------



## Kochtopf (1. September 2020)

Petri ihr Schlangenbewschwörer! Betörend schönes Bild vom Abendlicht, @zokker  Danke dafür und ich drück die daumen


----------



## zokker (2. September 2020)

Petri Paul, nun erzählte aber auch warum er diesen Stellenwert hat.

Ich hab eben neue Köfis ran gemacht und da hing an einer Angel einer dran. Auch wieder so die Größe wie der erste. Die laufen hier zZ einfach nicht.

Danke Kochtopf.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. September 2020)

Danke Dir und Gratulation. Bei mir ist Ruhe. Hatte noch 2 gute Läufe, beide ewig laufen lassen,mitten im Lauf angehauen,aber nichts hängen geblieben.wahrscheinlich Welse. Pack gleich ein.
Naja so genau möchte ich das nicht sagen ,ansonsten lynchen mich hier wieder einige.Aber so als Hinweis, hab eine bestimmte Anzahl von gefangenen Aalen dieses Jahr wieder einmal  überschritten.Und das schon jetzt, mitten in der Saison. Könnte somit mein bestes Jahr aller Zeiten werden. Aber näheres zum Ende der Saison, wenn wir
hoffentlich  wieder unser Saisonfazit schreiben.Wünsch dir noch viel Glück,da kommt noch was!!!!!


----------



## inextremo6 (2. September 2020)

So bin am Haus. Hab ich mich aber schön verschätzt.Bestimmt weil der Aal etwas schlank ist.Mit 82 cm hätte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet. Darf und wird mein Sohn nicht erfahren.Will keinen Stress. Er bleibt mit 80 cm Rekordhalter bei uns am See. Zokker dir noch nen dicken 90er


----------



## zokker (2. September 2020)

Fettes Petri Paul.
Deine ganzen Wünsche haben nix genützt. Kam nix mehr. 
Liege wieder im Tiefen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Eigentlich sollte jetzt ordentlich Wind sein und der Regen soll auch gleich loslegen ... laut meiner Wetterapps von gestern Abend.


----------



## zokker (2. September 2020)

Heimfahrt. Kam nix mehr.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. September 2020)

Hi Zokker,  schade hatte echt für dich gehofft.aber wie ich gelesen habe fährst du ja nach Schweden, vielleicht bekommst du da ein Monsteraal. Falls du es auf Aal probieren solltest,  nimm dir ruhig ein paar Tauwürmer mit. Meine Erfahrung der letzten 5 Jahre hat gezeigt, dass ich im Verhältnis 10:1 meine Aale auf Wurm bekommen habe und dass ab Dunkelheit keine Weissfische mehr aktiv sind.Höchstens mal ein hungriger Zander .Wünsch dir viel Spass und optimale Fänge und freu mich auf deine Bilder. 
Ich fahre ab 13.eine Woche nach Mecklenburg u werde dort den Aalen nachstellen, obwohl ich glaube, dass im Moment mein Hausgewässer
unschlagbar  ist.


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2020)

Petri an alle zu den schönen Fängen.

Ich bin mit Erkältung zu Hause :/


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. September 2020)

Habe heute endlich ans Wasser geschafft, gleich beim ersten Wurf ich hatte Biss - total verpennt . Danach zwei Stunden nichts.
Köder wechsel dritte Wurf - Bummm.
59cm.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. September 2020)

Ich habe es nach zwei anstrengenden Tagen, ans Wasser geschafft. Endlich mal Kopf ausschalten und die Seele baumeln lassen.
Ich wünsche allen am Wasser ganz viel Erfolg und Erholung.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. September 2020)

Zwar zu klein, aber ich freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind über den zweiten Zander meines Lebens.
Was für ein tolles Erlebnis


----------



## JottU (3. September 2020)

Nach ewig Streß auf Arbeit endlich am Wasser. Hoffe auf erfolgreiche vier Tage mit den Kollegen vom Verein.
Mal sehen was geht, in den letzten Jahren war es hier nicht so berauschend mit den Fängen.


----------



## inextremo6 (3. September 2020)

Ich sitz auch gerade wieder an. Ging
gut los einen kleinen Wels und einen 50+ Aal 
Gabs gleich bein Aufbau .Schwimmen
beide fröhlich uns satt weiter ihre Runden. 
Hoffe es geht noch ein bisschen so weiter.
Allen am Wasser beste Ergebnisse


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. September 2020)

Der Zanderköci brachte noch einen  weiteren Fisch. Einen Brassen 
Total abgemagert der gut. Kurios, solch ein minibrassen auf köfi


----------



## inextremo6 (3. September 2020)

Hier hat seit 1.5 Std. Starkregen eingesetzt u prompt hörten die Bisse  auf. Zum Glück bin ich an Land  geblieben . Naja 2bis 3 std mach ich noch.ist auf jeden Fall entspannend


----------



## inextremo6 (4. September 2020)

Hatte gerade in kürzester Zeit  3 Bisse  auf Köderfisch. Der 1. kam aus dem Tiefen genau auf mich zu und blieb am Steg unter Wasser stehen. Angehauen aber wahrscheinlich mit so einer Wucht dass ich nur kurzen Widerstand merkte und mir dann die ganze Montage um die Ohren schoss .In der Zeit lief ein anderer in die Seerosen rein, mit folglich Abriss. Ruten neu montiert ,sofort einen Biss und der ging komplett ins leere. Jetzt hab ich die Schnauze voll und geh jetzt ins Haus. Thats live. Wäre
Ja auch langweilig wenn immer alles klappt.


----------



## JottU (4. September 2020)

Bei dir beißt wenigstens mal was. Hier ist total Flaute.


----------



## Moringotho (4. September 2020)

Sers,
Hab’s auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft.


----------



## Moringotho (4. September 2020)

Bild fehlt wohl


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. September 2020)

Meine Tochter meinte heute ob wir nicht heute schon angeln fahren können (geplant war morgen) Habe ich mir natürlich nicht zweimal sagen lassen. Nun sind wir am Wasser und warten ab was kommt. Und das neue Auto macht sich mit Kind auch bezahlt. Riesiger schlafplatz und alles was man braucht ist an Board.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. September 2020)

Hammer Biss. Ich dachte schon jetzt reißt ein dicker Aal meterweise Schnüre von der Rolle. Aber nein, es war ein eher mittelmäßige Brassen, der von Kraft geträumt hat.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. September 2020)

Ich hab mich heute fürs Boot  entschieden,aber meine 
Pechsträhne von gestern setzt sich fort..Einen kurz vorm keschern verloren,  der andere in die Stöcke gerast. Na würd schon noch.Leider heute klarer Himmel. Das ist meine Stammstelle .Gefährlich aber effektiv


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. September 2020)

Fettes Petri allen die am Wasser sind!!!

Ich werde mich morgen auch mal von meine Arbeit am Haus losreißen und abends auf Zander an den Rhein fahren... Über vier Wochen keine Angel in der Hand gehabt, zwei oder drei harte Einschläge in der Rute würden mir mal gut tun... Bin mal gespannt was geht ....


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. September 2020)

Bin seit 19.00 auch wieder am Wasser. Bis jetzt ein 25er Barsch und ein Aal, der mir an Land leider entkommen ist, der war aber nur knapp über 50 cm. Leider kann ich keine Bilder einstellen, da mein Highspeed-Datenvolumen verbraucht ist. 

Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## JottU (4. September 2020)

Tja, ich sitze mittlerweile 30 Stunden am Wasser und.....



Nix


----------



## JottU (4. September 2020)

Warum fahre ich auch jedes Jahr mit an diesen See???


----------



## JottU (4. September 2020)

Und wieder mal Regen.


----------



## JottU (4. September 2020)

Und kreischende Kinder.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Jottu ,das wiird. Frag mich was bei mir wieder los war. Erst beim 6.ten Biss ein strammer Aal ca. 75cm .3 ins Holz ,naja und der kam eben .Hoffe meine Pechsträhne ist jetzt vorbei. Vielleicht liegt es an den Haken  habe von 8 drauf 4er gewechselt. Wahrscheinlich zu gross,da die seeeehr vorsichtig beissen. Naja mal schauen einen möchte ich noch.Wünsche
Allen stramme Schnüre


----------



## Zmann (5. September 2020)

Petri zum schönen Aal,bin auch gerade wieder Zuhause vom Angeln das mit dem Spitz beißen kann ich bestätigen,hatte einen dran der hat gut Schnur genommen und ich hab ihm gut Zeit gegeben aber er hat den kleinen Barsch nur zerfetzt und der Anhieb ging ins leere.

@inextremo6 
Köderst du deine Köderfische mit einem 8er Haken an???


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. September 2020)

Bei mir kam noch ein kleinerer Barsch, dann hatte ich noch ein paar Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Heute gehts wieder ans selbe Gewässer, aber an eine andere Stelle... Hier an diesem Platz musste ich ins Wasser, um mit 12-Fuß Ruten so einigermaßen gut werfen zu können! Trage zum erstenmal dieses Jahr Gummistiefel... 

Fische im Moment nur mit einer Rute, mache noch bis 1.00, es geht nix mehr...


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

@ zmann
Ja bei 5cm Barsch nehme ich 8ter am 30er Vorvach.hatte eben ein kapitalen Wels am Haken.der hatte sich auch einen Barsch reigepfiffen. Leider keine Chance gehabt,  Hab ihn 10 m ranbekommen und mit einer riesigen Bugwelle hat er mich ausgelacht und ist ohne dass ich ihn stoppen konnte, bis zum Schnurende davon gezogen.Kurzer Knall und weg.Auf meinem Bild  vom Mond vor 3 bis 4 std sieht man die Rolle noch mit Schnur, auf dem Neuen ohne.thats live ,wollte den auch nicht aber war schon aufregend


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Nach der Ausrüstung klauenden Mutter kam nun ihr 3 jähriger Sohn ohne Schwierigkeiten  ins Boot und wieder zurück zur Mutter. Das erklärt jetzt auch die Unmengen an Fehlbissen.
Ist echt Mst mit den Welsen. Die lieben Aale zum fressen gern.In Spanien nehmen die so ca 60er Aale als Welsköder. Nicht gut.und gerade beim schreiben kam noch ein  knapp 70er Zander hinterher, Der darf auch wieder rein.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Spannende Nacht .und noch ein Zander


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Gab in kürzester Zeit  3 Zander und endlich noch ein Aal. Gute 60 aber zu dünn.ich hab Bisse im 5 Minuten Takt. Hab ich so auch noch nicht erlebt
	

		
			
		

		
	





Alles ging wieder tein.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Ich dreh durch Nummer 3  .ein guter75 er silberner.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nein das ist kein Fake,  das ist schon Hardcore  Angeln,  wie aufm Meer.


----------



## Zmann (5. September 2020)

Wahnsinn,ganz dickes Petri @inextremo6 
Wie Köderst du die kleinen Barsche am 8er Haken an,durch die Schwanzwurzel?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gab in kürzester Zeit  3 Zander und endlich noch ein Aal. Gute 60 aber zu dünn.ich hab Bisse im 5 Minuten Takt. Hab ich so auch noch nicht erlebt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hauptsache Aktion, ich liebe solche Tage beim angeln auch wenn’s nach eigenen Wünschen nicht alles gut läuft...
Fettes Petri!!!


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. September 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute fürs Boot  entschieden,aber meine
> Pechsträhne von gestern setzt sich fort..Einen kurz vorm keschern verloren,  der andere in die Stöcke gerast. Na würd schon noch.Leider heute klarer Himmel. Das ist meine Stammstelle .Gefährlich aber effektiv
> 
> 
> ...


Sag mal wo gibt es denn die schönen Rutenhalter für die Rehling?


----------



## JottU (5. September 2020)

Diese Nacht wieder nichts. Das wird hoffentlich kein Schneider Wochenende.
Auf in die letzten 24 Stunden.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Ich danke euch allen. Ja war schon berauschend und es lief nicht alles glatt, aber egal.Gab so bestimmte Highlights,  wie der Megawels, hatte ich in Deutschland  noch nie.Da merkt man erstmal, wenn man falsches Gerät hat, wie machtlos man ist. Der ist einfach durchgerast.....Aber war trotzdem spannend.
@ zmann: ja  einmal ganz hinten an der Flosse kurz durch und dann durch die Schwanzwurzel, die Aale  saugen sich die Minis regelrecht ein und hängen in kürzester ZEIT. Klappt aber nur bei Aal. Zander u.a. Räuber gibts zu viele
 Fehlbisse.
@ AuZ Angler gibts eigentlich fast in jeden Angelladen oder im Onlinehandel ab 20 € für 4 Stück zusammen.in D.werden die unter Fladenrutenhalter verkauft .Sind aber alle aus China.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Kurzer Nachtrag. Gut geschätzt 77 u 74 cm.
So pausiere jetzt ein paar Tage .Allen am Wasser viel Glück. Hab mal den Bambusaal daneben gelegt, damit man auch sieht,dass ich nicht immer die gleichen hinlege


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. September 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich dreh durch Nummer 3  .ein guter75 er silberner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Petri zu der schönen Schlange! Ist das ein Blankaal?


----------



## inextremo6 (5. September 2020)

Danke, ja sieht auf jeden Fall so aus,grosse Augen,....So werde jetzt erstmal Boot putzen, hab heute früh noch den vollen Schauer erwischt.
Wünsch Dir auch beste Fänge


----------



## kridkram (5. September 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Kurzer Nachtrag. Gut geschätzt 77 u 74 cm.
> So pausiere jetzt ein paar Tage .Allen am Wasser viel Glück. Hab mal den Bambusaal daneben gelegt, damit man auch sieht,dass ich nicht immer die gleichen hinlege
> 
> Glückwunsch zum schönen Angeltag, das war dann schon mal ein anglerisches Highlight.
> ...


----------



## Bootsy48 (5. September 2020)

Schön Wetter Angeln kann ja jeder


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2020)

Petri an alle

meine Erkältung hat sich (da ich die Woche durcharbeiten musste) zu ner Nebenhöhlenentzündung entwickelt..

aktuell Gott sei dank wieder am Abflauen da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe und eigentlich ans Wasser will...


----------



## kridkram (5. September 2020)

Regen hat aufgehört und so bin ich doch am Wasser. Eine mit Wurm und eine mit Köfi und nun abwarten ob was passiert. Die Karpfen gründeln jedenfalls.


----------



## kridkram (5. September 2020)

Bis jetzt noch nix, aber schön einfach wieder mal am Wasser zu sitzen, das Licht- und Wolkenspiel am Abendhimmel zu beobachten. Nebenbei läuft leise Musik vom Handy aus den 80igern und Erinnerungen aus meiner Sturm und Drang Zeit werden wach!
Habt ihr eigentlich totale Stille beim Fischen oder hört noch jemand ab und an Musik dabei?


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2020)

Hallo,



kridkram schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich totale Stille beim Fischen oder hört noch jemand ab und an Musik dabei?



Gibt in unserer Gegend kaum Plätze, wo totale Stille herrscht.

Aber an manchen Ecken sind die Zivilsationsgeräusche schon kaum noch zu hören.

Da helfe ich dann auch nicht künstlich mit Musik nach.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. September 2020)

Sitze wieder am Wöhrder See. Eine Montage mit Wurm, die andere mit Köfis (Stinte aus dem Aquarienhandel). 

Mal schauen, was heute Nacht so geht.... Im Moment berühren gelegentlich Fledermäuse die Schnüre, man ist trotzdem jedesmal alarmiert....


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> 
> meine Erkältung hat sich (da ich die Woche durcharbeiten musste) zu ner Nebenhöhlenentzündung entwickelt..
> 
> aktuell Gott sei dank wieder am Abflauen da ich nächste Woche Urlaub habe und eigentlich ans Wasser will...




aber am. 

Dein Beitrag passt wirklich gut zu Thema : "Das Leben des DenizJP - live"
So ne idee, weil du so gern dein Leben mit uns teilst.


----------



## kridkram (5. September 2020)

Totenstille hier, die heimischen Gewässer lieben mich dieses Jahr nicht. Vielleicht sollte ich morgen lieber mal auf Forellen im Fluss probieren.


----------



## Bootsy48 (5. September 2020)

Bei mir bis jetzt nur ein halbes dutzend Barsche bis 20 cm.... Am Platschen merkt man aber Aktivitäten.... By the way... Beim Angeln immer ohne Musik


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. September 2020)

Der erste Aal des Abends schwimmt im Eimer, kein Riese, aber immerhin! Ein Zweiter wäre nicht schlecht... Es gibt viele Bisse auf Wurm, aber meine Stinte haben bis jetzt noch keinen Fisch interessiert.. 

Mache noch bis Mitternacht, soll in der 2. Nachthälfte anfangen zu regnen... Euch noch ein dickes Petri da draußen!


----------



## DenizJP (6. September 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> aber am.
> 
> Dein Beitrag passt wirklich gut zu Thema : "Das Leben des DenizJP - live"
> So ne idee, weil du so gern dein Leben mit uns teilst.



Wenn man sein Leid mitteilt geht es schneller weg


----------



## kridkram (6. September 2020)

Hab bis halb 12 gemacht, den Wurm hat sich ein Kaulbarsch einverleibt, auf Köfi nix.
Musik höre ich über Kopfhörer, glaube nicht das das stört!


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. September 2020)

Habe doch länger gemacht, es gab noch viele Bisse auf Wurm. Einmal ist ein guter kurz hängengeblieben, ist aber dann ausgestiegen. 
So Blieb es leider nur bei einem dünnen 56er Aal. 

War erst um 4.00 im Bett...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. September 2020)

War auch von 21.00-2.00h am Rhein auf Zander, fünf konnte ich rauszaubern und Kumpel drei... War recht cool nach vier Wochen ohne angeln...


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. September 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> War auch von 21.00-2.00h am Rhein auf Zander, fünf konnte ich rauszaubern und Kumpel drei... War recht cool nach vier Wochen ohne angeln...



Auf Köfi? Habe zur Zeit das Problem, das ich in dem Gewässer, in dem ich grad angle, keine fangen kann, weil die meisten Uferbereiche einfach zu flach sind...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Auf Köfi? Habe zur Zeit das Problem, das ich in dem Gewässer, in dem ich grad angle, keine fangen kann, weil die meisten Uferbereiche einfach zu flach sind...


Aktiv mit der Spinrute und Gummis ...
Unterschätze nicht das flache Wasser, die ziehen nachts da sehr gerne rein...


----------



## DenizJP (6. September 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Aktiv mit der Spinrute und Gummis ...
> Unterschätze nicht das flache Wasser, die ziehen nachts da sehr gerne rein...



mit den GuFi dann in Ufernähe?

ich kann bis ca. 10m auswerfen damit ich bei 20gr+ Jigköpfen das grad noch so spüre...


----------



## DenizJP (6. September 2020)

Heute mit Spinnrute seit langem mal wieder am Wasser gewesen.

von der Nebenhöhlenentzündung Gottseidank nix mehr zu spüren..

geschneidert war aber auch gg 12Uhr mittags draußen gewesen

ging mir mehr ums Jiggen üben


----------



## DenizJP (7. September 2020)

Da ich Urlaub habe probiere ich grad mit Köfi vormittags mein Glück 

mal schauen ob was beißen tut


----------



## DenizJP (7. September 2020)

Soeben mein größtes Erlebnis und gleichzeitig größte Niederlage gehabt 

harter Biss auf Grundel, Schnurabzug...

ich warte auf den zweiten Schnurabzug und setze Anhieb und merke sofort da zieht was mit Kraft?

nch kurzem Drill hängt der Fisch zwischen den Steinen und ist merke Aal!

daher kurz gewartet, erneut Schnurabzug, ich zieh hoch und kurbel erneut kräftig ein

ca 40cm vorm Ufer hab ich dann den Aal gesehen.. von meinen bisherigen großen Fängen her schätze ich 90+....

und das auch der Moment als der Haken sich löst und an mir vorbeisaust...

Habe zwar verloren aber es war trotzdem ein Erlebnis!!!


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. September 2020)

Ja, Deniz, das passiert schon mal! Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch schon 2x erlebt, aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter... 
Jedenfalls hast du mit Köder, Montage, Stelle usw. alles richtig gemacht! 

Bei mir hat mal ein starker Aal auf einen tief geführten Spinner gebissen, ich hatte ihn an der Oberfläche, da löste sich plötzlich der Drilling! der doch mit zumindest einem Haken gefaßt haben sollte, und der Fisch war weg... 
Ärgerlich, aber so kanns beim Angeln auch gehen! 
Viel Glück dann beim nächstenmal!


----------



## wolf710 (7. September 2020)

Zander 98cm Gruß Marko


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2020)

Petri.... Ein richtig, richtig geiler Zetti....
Nur schade, dass der nicht mehr lebt....


----------



## tegro (8. September 2020)

Was für ein Teil 
Petri


----------



## Naish82 (8. September 2020)

Fettes Petri!


----------



## Chief Brolly (8. September 2020)

Petri! Wo und worauf gefangen?


----------



## Angler2097 (8. September 2020)

Ich tippe mal auf Köderfisch.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (8. September 2020)

Wow,petri zu dem schönen Zander..........


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2020)

So,

hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern.

War wieder mit der leichten Spinnrute unterwegs am späten Nachmittag, um die Barsche zu ärgern.

Für abends/nachts hatte ich dieses mal noch 2 Posenruten mit Leuchtschwimmer und Tauis im Gepäck, wollte es nochmals auf Aal probieren,

die Saison am See dauert ja nicht mehr so lang...

Die Barsche fand ich erstmal nicht wirklich, ein kleinerer um die 25cm. kam kurz an Land , danach war weitgehend tote Hose.

kleinen Schnack gehalten mit einem Angelkollegen, der dann aber schnell ging und ich sah plötzlich sehr nah am Ufer kleine Ringe von Köderfischen.

Gummi hingeschmissen , es war keinen Meter tief und plötzlich ein Einschlag und Gerüttel - guter Barsch aber nach 3 Sek. ausgeschlitzt !

Wieder hin, da schien ein kleiner Trup zu jagen - kurz angezogen - Tock und ein ein schöner Küchenbarsch hing - 300g.

Danach ging Nix mehr , als ich wirklich im allerletzten "Büchsenlicht" noch einen helleren Kölder montierte - zwischen 2 Krautfeldern dann plötzlich ein Zupfer und Rute war am Schütteln - Barsch - und nach beachtlicher Gegenwehr ( dachte an einen 35-40er ) , kam ein gutgenährter 30er Barsch an Land - mit 310g.

Spinnrute und Sachen zum Auto gebracht und die Posenruten geschnappt - es war in der Zwischenzeit dunkel geworden und ich wollte noch ein wenig auf Aal ansitzen.

Meine angesteuerte Stelle war von russischen Grillern  belegt - aber ich fand eine sehr interessante Stelle in der Nähe einer Krautbank - eine kleine Rinne, die von 1m. auf etwa 1,80m. abfiel.

Ausgelotet , 2 Tauwürmer mit Lockstoff an der Linken Posenrute , 2 Tauis ohne Lockstoff an der rechten Rute , die Knicklichter standen hell im dunklen See...


Nach etwa einer Stunde "knallt" plötzlich das Knicklicht der linken Posenrute unter Wasser 

Ich hin zur Rute , da lief schon schnell die dünne Geflochtene ab , Rute in die Hand genommen und der Fisch stand plötzlich.

alles klar, dicker Raubaal , der steht jetzt und schluckt ... mit zittrigen Händen , Rolle offen , Schnur zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen und gewartet.

Nach 2Min. dann plötzlich wieder voll Schnur am nehmen und ich reiße die Karpfenrute hoch - hängt !!!

Karpfenrute komplett im Halbkreis musste ich feststellen, das der Fisch in einer Krautbank hing und nur zentimeterweise mitkam...Zug verstärkt bis Ultimo und ich rechnete schon mit Schnurbruch, aber der Fisch saß fest 

Die einzige chance erschien mir , den Druck hoch zu halten und abzuwarten - und plötzlich hatte ich Glück, ganz langsam löste sich mein Gegner aus dem Kraut !!!

Rute wie gesagt im Halbkreis , Vorfach unter Vollbelastung und ich mit Hohlkreuz kämpfend am Seeufer 

Er kam jetzt langsam mit , immer 3,4 Kurbelumdrehungen und Pumpen brachten den Monsteraal immer näher ans flache , sandig-schlammige Ufer.

Als ich Ihn platschen sah, ging ich einfach immer weiter nach Hinten, ein Kurbeln war nicht mehr drin...kompromisslos Stranden und fertig !

Ich schaffte es , ihn ans Ufer zu ziehen - den Meteraal - aber was war das , da lag kein Aal am Ufer , sondern ein WALLER 

Ein ( seltener ) Wels hatte meine leichte Aalmontage bis an die Grenze gefordert - aber ich hatte ihn , ich hatte ihn !!!

Ich versorgte den schönen Küchenfisch dann und sah, dass der 2er Wurmhaken nur noch an einem Kiemenbogen hing .. Glück gehabt !!!

Mein erster brauchbarer Wels aus diesem klaren Wasser - ich bin ganz begeistert 

70cm. und etwa 3 Kilo als Beifang beim Aalangeln aus einem klaren Baggersee mit 1a Wasserqualität...

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Naish82 (8. September 2020)

Sauber, Petri!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern.
> 
> ...


 

Petri Heil,

in der Größe ist das ein 1a Fisch auf dem Teller!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. September 2020)

Ja super, sehr guter Bericht und super Fisch, top


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So,
> 
> hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern.
> 
> ...


Fettes Petri !!!!!!!!
Sehr schöner Bericht noch dazu, Daumen hoch dafür!!!!!


----------



## wolf710 (9. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Petri! Wo und worauf gefangen?


Petri Dank  an der Oder  und auf Gummifisch


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. September 2020)

Was eine Wampe - Petri!


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. September 2020)

Petri und Hammerbericht! Ich glaube, jeder von würde auch gern auch so an einen Wels kommen! 
Dann auch noch an diese schöne Küchengröße.....


----------



## rolfmoeller (9. September 2020)

Ein fettes Petri.
Danke für deinen Bericht und die Bilder.
Weiter so.


----------



## kridkram (9. September 2020)

War heute abends nochmal schnell Forellen fischen.
Es ging schleppend, kaum Fliegen auf dem Wasser. Was gebissen hat war relativ klein, paar Bafos, Döbel und Hasel.
Als es schon relativ dunkel war, saugte jemand kaum merklich meine Fliege vom Wasser. Ich ziehe an und gute Gegenwehr, nach schönem Fight kam eine 33er Bafo zum Vorschein. 
War ein schöner Ausklang.


----------



## Stulle (9. September 2020)

Petri Heil


----------



## Bootsy48 (10. September 2020)

Danke für die Inspiration, muss auch noch ein paar versuche vor der Schonzeit auf Salmoniden machen
Petri auch an alle anderen Fänger


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

Heute Vormittag am Main unterwegs gewesen 

leider ohne Erfolg aber bei den Uhrzeiten und dem Wetter auch schwer..


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

Bin wieder am Wöhrder See, Köfis sind gestippt, kleine Barsche und Rotaugen gingen ganz gut. 
Jetzt liegt ein 10-cm Rotauge an nem ins Wasser gestürzten Baum und ein Wurmbündel an einer Kante. Ist ne gute Aalstelle denke ich, da hier bei starkem Regen das Wasser eingeleitet wird... 

Bilder liefere ich am 13.09.nach...

Fettes Petri an alle, die es auch ans Wasser geschafft haben!


----------



## JottU (11. September 2020)

Auch am Wasser angekommen. Mal schauen ob die Schlangen wollen. Karpfen ist aber auch willkommen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

Grad eben ist die Polizei an meinem Platz zweimal vorbeigefahren und sogar stehengeblieben, Kontrolle war aber nicht. Hatte grad nen Barsch auf Grund auf Wurm, ziemlich knapp gehakt. 

Habe grad bemerkt, das ich meine Stirnlampe vergessen habe, aber egal, die nächste Laterne ist keine 10m entfernt...


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

Ich angel aktuell nur mit Wurm da ich zu spät am Wasser war um Köfi zu stippen

seit gefühlt 3-4 Wochen beißen die Aale kaum noch..


----------



## JottU (11. September 2020)

Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Weder auf Wurm noch auf Köfi tut sich was.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. September 2020)

Allen am Wasser wünsche ich ein dickes Petri. Holt was raus. Ich bin mit dem Boot draußen, mal schauen ob sich eine Schlange verirrt.


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

Für die Zukunft merken:

Stipprute nachts mit Knicklichtpose ist ne blöde Idee wenn Nutria in der Nähe sind.....


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

Das Aal- Beißfenster ist eben noch zu, bei mir geht auch (noch) nichts. 
Deniz, auf Wurm auch keine Köfi- Grundeln? 

Aal sollte eigentlich noch gut gehen, Wassertemperatur steigt wieder und ist Nachts sogar 2,5 mal wärmer wie die Luft! 
Geduld, heut Nacht geht bestimmt noch was....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. September 2020)

Das Mittagessen ist gesichert.
Klein aber lecker. Ca. 40 cm Wallerchen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Aal sollte eigentlich noch gut gehen, Wassertemperatur steigt wieder und ist Nachts sogar 2,5 mal wärmer wie die Luft!


Als... , wärmer als.... 

Sorry, ich habe da so einen Tick


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2020)

So

die 2 wöchige Durststrecke beendet.

immerhin schon mal einer!


----------



## Zmann (11. September 2020)

Petri zum Wallerchen,bin auch erst im Dunkeln ans Wasser gekommenen und habe auch zweimal Wurm draußen.
Einen Schnürsenkel gab es schon und einen richtig guten Lauf gab es auch,leider verkackt,mal schauen ob noch was kommt.
Petri Deniz und allen anderen viel Glück!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. September 2020)

Hier passiert gar nichts. Der kleine Wels war der ei zige Biss. Ich glaube ich packe gleich zusammen und fahre zurück. Das macht so keinen sinn


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. September 2020)

Hatte auch grade nen kleinen Aal auf Wurm, aber der schwimmt wieder. 
Dann ein Biß auf Köfi, aber Fisch hat ihn nicht wirklich genommen...


----------



## inextremo6 (12. September 2020)

Ich sitze auch noch an der Stelle vom letzten Mal. Leider auch bloss einen knapp 50er. Keine Bisse .ziemlich öde, aber zieh durch. LetzteWoche ging es auch erst nach 2 richtig ab.


----------



## JottU (12. September 2020)

Punkt 12 der erste Biss. Zog schön ab, angeschlagen, kurz Widerstand und dann nichts mehr. Haken und 10 cm vom Vorfach ab. Und das auf der Wurmrute. Könnt kotzen.


----------



## JottU (12. September 2020)

Oh nee, jetzt auch noch Wildschweine. War wohl nicht so die gute Idee es mal auf der abgelegenen Seite des Sees zu probieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. September 2020)

War Zandern und jetzt schon wieder zu Hause... Es gab sechs Stück, Kumpel vier und ich zwei... So langsam können die mal richtig loslegen, nicht mehr als ein Fisch pro Buhne... Acht Buhnen abgeklappert...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. September 2020)

Allen Fängern ein dickes Petri. 
Bei mir passierte bis auf den Wels gar nichts. Kein einziger Biss. Weder auf wurm, noch auf Köfi.
Es ist seit Wochen sehr merkwürdig hier am Wasser. Oft beisst es nicht :-(


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. September 2020)

Diesmal sitze ich am Main-Donau-Kanal an, links kleiner Barsch mit 7cm auf Aal, rechts liegt ein 10 cm Rotauge auf Zander aus. 

Gestern noch gestippt, heute Mittag aufgezogen und jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob evtl. auch ein fetter Barsch einen meiner Köder nimmt. 
Außer mir noch 2 Kollegen da, einer geht nur auf Karpfen. 

An alle am Wasser ein fettes Petri, mögen die Räuber überall gut beißen!  !


----------



## DenizJP (12. September 2020)

Letztes Mal raus bevor der Urlaub zu Ende geht


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. September 2020)

Hab vorhin auf mein Rotauge nen Biß gehabt, so schien es... Schnur wurde abgezogen, ich gewartet, angehauen und nichts mehr. Köfi war nach dem Einholen aber unversehrt. 

Ich werfe wieder an dieselbe Stelle, wieder "Biß" und die Schnur läuft sehr schnell ab. Ich kurbel ein, Widerstand am anderen Ende und ich dachte an einen guten Zander. 
Doch was ich dann aus dem Wasser holte, war ein abgestorbener Schilfast. Der Köfi war aber arg zerrissen! 
Es gab keine Wechselströmungen.... 

Alles ziemlich seltsam....


----------



## DenizJP (12. September 2020)

Und es hat gekracht an der Rute!


----------



## Jason (12. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und es hat gekracht an der Rute!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355132


Dickes Petri. Gut gemacht. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2020)

Dachte zuerst jetzt kommt der Aal meines Lebens bis der Kollege Wels rief ^^


----------



## AngelnderJan (13. September 2020)

Ja angeln mit Deniz ist immer was besonderes.

Erst habe ich innerhalb von 10 Minuten auf Köfi und Wurm 2 Aale gefangen (88cm und 64cm) und dann war lange Ruhe, bis der Wels biss.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. September 2020)

Fettes Petri euch beiden und ein herzliches Willkommen im AB...
Weiter so !!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und es hat gekracht an der Rute!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 355132


Da ist aber einer stolz wie Oskar !!!
Freud mich und ganz Fettes Petri oben drauf... Klasse Deniz!!!!!!


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2020)

Danke @Drillsucht69

4 Stunden lang ging gar nix dann biss der Wels an

auf einzelnen Tauwurm auf der Aalmontage


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke @Drillsucht69
> 
> 4 Stunden lang ging gar nix dann biss der Wels an
> 
> auf einzelnen Tauwurm auf der Aalmontage


Bestimmt ein richtig geiler Adrenalinschub für dich, ich selbst  liebe solche Momente beim Angeln und wünsche Dir ganz viele davon...

Jetzt musst du uns nur noch die Vorfachlänge verraten, grins !!!!


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2020)

Welches Vorfach?!
Haken direkt am Karabiner vom Blei montiert xD


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. September 2020)

Ein ganz fettes Petri euch beiden! Habe gestern und heut morgen abgeschneidert, niemand wollte meine Köfi- Barsche mit 7 und 10 cm... 
Nimmt man mal einmal keinen Tauwurm (mit)....


----------



## świetlik (14. September 2020)

Heute war ganz schöne Wetter.
Ein entschneider Zander ist rausgekommen und ein Bonus vom Petrus.
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
￼￼￼


----------



## inextremo6 (15. September 2020)

Guten Morgen. Bin seit gestern in Mecklenburg. Aale beissen sehr schleppend..
Nachdem ich gestern nur 4 so um die 50 hatte,die natürlich alle wieder schwimmen, gabs  gerade den 1.brauchbren , schätze so 65. Alle Aale bisher auf Wurm. Köderfisch fässt keiner an. Naja 3 Nächte hab ich noch, aber die Hoffnung auf eine Kanone schwinden.
Aber egal, ist  ja 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Urlaub  und Aale hab ich schon......


----------



## kridkram (15. September 2020)

inextremo6
Petri zu den Aalen, darf man fragen wo du in Mecklenburg bist?
Ich fahre morgen nach Bayern zum Angeln bis Sonntag. Zielfisch ist Aal, Zander und Wels.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2020)

Die Nacht hat´s gekracht 

Melde mich vielleich später nochmal 

R.S.


----------



## inextremo6 (15. September 2020)

Hi Kridkram, am grössten See der Seenplatte. Wenn Du da noch nie warst, wird es schwierig dort etwas zu fangen..Die Zeiten sind vorbei,
wo dir die Aale und Zander ins Boot springen.Von Land  aus wird es noch schwieriger, eigentlich ist Boot ein muss.....


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2020)

Meint ihr hier könnte man gut mit Drop Shot angeln??

xD


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. September 2020)

Nur, wenn du einen gaaanz langen Kescher oder einen Spundwandkescher hast....


----------



## SpH1nX (15. September 2020)

auch bei 30 Grad beißt noch was


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2020)

So, kurzer Bericht von letzter Nacht...

War mit der Spinnrute bei bestem Spätsommerwetter am See - eine Katastrophe...

Hinz und Kunz genossen nochmal das warme sonnige Wetter , der See war einfach total überlaufen , inkl. Schwimmern und Grillern.

Paar Würfe habe ich gemacht und fing einen etwa 25er Barsch.

Danach verlor ich einen etwa 60er Hecht, der mir nach längerem Drill die Mono der Barschangel durchbiss - das fing ja gut an 

Kurz nach 21 Uhr legte ich dann die Aalruten mit Taui aus , ich hatte eine rel. ruhige Stelle gefunden.

Als sich bis 23 Uhr Nix tat, wollte ich mal die Würmer checken, doch beim Anziehen war plötzlich die Rute krumm und am Schütteln - Fisch !!!

Ordentlicher Zug drauf, aber ich konnte ihn schnell vom Kraut wegziehen - dem Drillverhalten nach hatte sich ein guter Aal den Köder unbemerkt geschnappt ...

Im knietiefen Wasser legte der Fisch nochmal den Rückwärtgang ein und die Rute ging zum Halbkreis - ich wusste aber , dass das Vorfach standhalten sollte ,

weil es ein 0,40er Qualitätsvorfach war und so hielt ich einfach dagegen, bis ich den Aal schliesslich ans Ufer ziehen konnte .

Es war für mich ein Prachtexemplar , dieses Jahr der beste Aalfang mit knapp 80cm. und etwa 1 Kilo 

Danach tat sich Nix mehr und ich bin gegen 1 uhr zufrieden nach Hause gefahren.

Grüße und Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. September 2020)

Boah, was für ein Monster! Fettes Petri! Für solche Schlangen sollte das Vorfach auch nicht dünner sein... Hast du den gekeschert?


----------



## inextremo6 (15. September 2020)

Ich kann auch wieder einen knapp 70er melden. Diesmal wieder auf Minibarsch.dazu gabs noch ein Minizander war 10cm länger als der Barsch. Mal sehen ,hoffe kommt noch einer.  Muss wirklich sagen, dass ab dieses Jahr Minibarsch hier der absoluten Bringer ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> So, kurzer Bericht von letzter Nacht...
> 
> War mit der Spinnrute bei bestem Spätsommerwetter am See - eine Katastrophe...
> 
> ...


Fettes Petri!!!
Schöner Bericht und Aal ebenfalls, vor allem wenn’s gerade eh nicht überall läuft....
Bin fürs WE mit ein Aalspetzi zum Aalangeln verabredet, mal schauen wie es läuft... Er ist sich ganz sicher und garantiert fünf Aale zu zweit die Nacht.... Da bin ich mal gespannt was dahinter steckt..
Fettes Petri an @Inextremo...


----------



## inextremo6 (15. September 2020)

Danke dir,schleppend aber wenigstens beisst was.Wünsch dir viel Glück fürs Wochenende. Bleib noch bis Sonntag aber Freitag hör ich auf 5 Nächte am Stück im Boot reichen.


----------



## inextremo6 (15. September 2020)

Nummer 2 .Ein dünner 60er diesmal Tauwurm,darf noch ein paar Jahre weiterfressen. Hatte noch ein paar schöne Bisse auf Barsch, aber ich angel voll im Kraut, da ist es schwer zur richtigen Zeit den Anhieb zu setzen.wartet man zu kurz hängt er nicht ,zu lang setzt er sich fest. Aber alles gut so.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Hauptsache ist nicht langweilig


----------



## Naish82 (16. September 2020)

Das ist ja mal wieder was fürs Auge heute Morgen…


----------



## inextremo6 (16. September 2020)

Guten Morgen. Sind dann insgesamt 4 geworden, wobei einer gleich wieder rein und noch einer ausm Kasten auch noch rein geht.die Vernunft siegt.....war kurzweiliges angeln,mit gutem Erfolg.Gab nebenbei noch 4 Kleinstzander 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
,wahrscheinlich einjährige


----------



## Micha1450 (16. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kurz nach 21 Uhr legte ich dann die Aalruten mit Taui aus


Was ist Taui? Tauwurm??


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2020)

Jo


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke @Drillsucht69
> 
> 4 Stunden lang ging gar nix dann biss der Wels an
> 
> auf einzelnen Tauwurm auf der Aalmontage



Dickes Petri auch von mir. Und das noch in einer Größe, wo man das Tierchen auch mal in der Küche verwerten kann.
Das fehlt mir in meinen Kanälen leider. Und ich bin zu faul zur Ems oder ähnliches zu fahren


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Boah, was für ein Monster! Fettes Petri! Für solche Schlangen sollte das Vorfach auch nicht dünner sein... Hast du den gekeschert?



Moin Chief ,

habe den gestrandet - am flachen Ufer für mich Mittel der Wahl...

Petri !

R.s.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. September 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Was ist Taui? Tauwurm??



Jo , Tauwurm !


----------



## kridkram (16. September 2020)

So bin jetzt in Bayern und sitze am See, hab vorhin noch paar Lauben als Köfis gestippt. 
Im Moment hab ich eine mit Tauwurm und eine mit Köfi draußen, nun heißt es abwarten!


----------



## inextremo6 (16. September 2020)

Drück dir die Daumen kidkram
Bei mir ist es heute megastürmisch.Musste mich unter Land platzieren.Naja egal,mal schauen ob hier auch was geht.Komisch ist immer, dass man hier meist nur kleinere fängt, bis vor 2 Jahren hatte ich auch hier manchmal wahre Sternstunden. Wir lassen uns überraschen. Ich melde mich wenn was geht.Beste Fänge allen die es versuchen


----------



## kridkram (16. September 2020)

Kurz nach dem ich geschrieben hatte, gibt es auf Tauwurm an der Pose gezuppel. Plötzlich geht auf köfi die Post ab in einem Tempo! Denke das ist kein Aal oder Zander, was tun? Hab dann angehauen und ran gepumpt. Zum Vorschein kam ein Schuppenkarpfen von ca 50cm mit Haken im Maul! 
Er ist mir dann ins Wasser zurück gerutscht. Wie ich die Rute wieder auswerfen will, geht auf Tauwurm die Schnur, war ein kleiner Aal ca 45cm.
Jetzt liegen beide wieder draußen, was ne Aufregung!


----------



## kridkram (16. September 2020)

Sorry Bild ist natürlich falsch!


----------



## inextremo6 (16. September 2020)

Neuer Rekord. Mein bisher größter Aal, ca 15 bis 18cm geht natürlich gleich in den Räucherofen


----------



## kridkram (16. September 2020)

Hatte gerade einen Zander auf Köfi von knapp 50, ging auch Retour, hoffe auf die oma von ihm.


----------



## DenizJP (16. September 2020)

So
Premiere für mich hier an dieser Strecke


----------



## -gb- (16. September 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Zum Vorschein kam ein Schuppenkarpfen von ca 50cm mit Haken im Maul!



Jap das passiert. War selber auch mal sehr überrascht über einen Karpfen auf Köfi.
Wo in Bayern bist du? Bin an der Donau bei Ingolstadt.


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2020)

Gestern Abend bis 23 Uhr auf Aal mit Dendros und Tauwurm. Außer meinem Kumpel, dem 40er Aal,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 und ner 20er Plötze, tote Hose.


----------



## kridkram (16. September 2020)

Gerade eben noch einen kleinen Zander im 40 er Bereich. 
Bin am Hammersee in Bodenwöhr Nähe Schwandorf.


----------



## -gb- (16. September 2020)

Bei der ESSO in Schwandorf kannst du dir Tageskarten für die Naab kaufen. Ist sehr schön dort und auch fischreich. http://www.sportanglerverein-schwandorf.de/html/karte_alle_gewasser.html


----------



## Skott (17. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So
> Premiere für mich hier an dieser Strecke
> Anhang anzeigen 355406


Tolles Foto Deniz!


----------



## DenizJP (17. September 2020)

Jo
Schade dass es das einzig Gute an dem Abend war xD

nicht mal ein zupfer....


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Sorry Bild ist natürlich falsch!


Das ist ein Flachkarpfen


----------



## kridkram (17. September 2020)

War heute früh am Wasser, gab auf Wurm nen Schuppi von ca 50cm und auf köfi einen Hecht so Mitte 50. Um 11 hab ich Schluss gemacht, ich brauchte unbedingt einen Kaffee und was zu essen. Ich ziehe früh immer nüchtern los.
Danach bin ich in den Angelladen, hab gestern Abend meine Kopflampe geext. 
Zum Glück hab ich noch ne kleinere Stablampe dabei. Aber das nervt wenn man beide Hände braucht, muss man sie in den Mund nehmen und dann läuft die Sabber.......
Sitze jetzt an einer anderen Stelle, die kleinen Zander gestern haben genervt und auf Köfi geschluckt. Musste abschneiden und hoffen das sie durchkommen.
Allen Petri die auch draußen sind.


----------



## inextremo6 (17. September 2020)

Sitz heute auch meine letzte Nacht aus.Gestern ging nicht viel. Hatte nur Satzaale u Minizander.heute früh beim Einpacken gabs nochmal nen 50er Aal, der wieder schwimmt,in ziemlich heller Farbe. Das wars dann aber auch.Stehe heute voll im Wind und warte dass es ruhiger wird.Allen am Wasser beste Fänge


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. September 2020)

Auch ich habe es ans Wasser geschafft. Es liegen zwei  8-cm - Gründlinge aus, an denen bis jetzt nur 2 Minibarsche Interesse gefunden haben, die natürlich wieder im Fluß schwimmen. 

Wind hat merklich nachgelassen, zum Glück ist Neumond. 

An euch auch ein fettes Petri von mir!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. September 2020)

Allen am Wasser wünsche ich beste Fänge. Ich habe es am 4. Urlaubstag endlich mal ans Wasser geschafft. Mal schauen was passiert. Gott sei Dank ist der Wind so gut wie weg.


----------



## Zmann (17. September 2020)

Bin auch am Start,einen Schnürsenkel von ca 25cm gab es schon auf Tauwurm,mal sehen ob sich noch ein guter zeigt heute.
Allen Petri Heil und fette Beute!


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. September 2020)

Hatte vorhin einen kleinen Grashecht, schwimmt und wächst weiter. 
Sonst sehr ruhig. Musste von der Rutenlänge von 3,60m (wegen Ufervegetation) runtergehen auf 2,80m, weil in etwas mehr als 4m Höhe genau über den Angelplatz Hochspannungskabel verlaufen. 

War mir doch zu gefährlich, weil man die Nachts nicht sieht und es im ungünstigsten Fall zu einem Spannungsbogen kommen kann! 

Das hätte  bestimmt schlimme bzw. tödliche Folgen, muß ja nicht sein...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. September 2020)

Sehr vernünftig. Finde ich gut. 

Hier gab es bis jetzt keinen Fang.


----------



## kridkram (17. September 2020)

Hab Schluss gemacht, bis auf einen Zander in den 40igern ging nix.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. September 2020)

Hier ein Piepser, da ein Piepser. Aber Fische gab es bis jetzt, bis auf einen Brassen, keine. Ich hoffe es beisst jetzt vernünftig oder die Fische lassen mich schlafen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (18. September 2020)

Fisch gab es keinen. Aber dafür kalte Füße und eine schöne Morgenstimmung. Drei Grad am Bungalow, dürften 0 Grad am Wasser entsprechen. Ich sollte mir angewöhnen mal den Wetterbericht zu lesen.  Jetzt gibt es erstmal einen heißen Kaffee und Frühstück.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. September 2020)

Habe gestern kurz nach 00.30 eingepackt, es ging einfach nichts mehr. 
Ein anderer, älterer Angler hat mal zu mir gesagt: "Keine Fledermäuse, keine Aale!" Genauso war es auch. 
Trotzdem ist das Wasser noch wesentlich wärmer wie die Luft, da kommt es wohl nur auf einen guten Platz an (Treibholzansammlungen z. B.)...


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. September 2020)

Ich mache gerade Angelpause, vllt. mache ich noch einen Versuch am Montag/Dienstag...

Genug Fisch gefangen habe ich dieses Jahr , der muss auch erstmal gegessen werden...

Barsche und Aale sind trotzdem willkommen - fürchte nur, bald ist Schluss ( Herbstwanderung )

Petri an Alle !

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2020)

Petri allen die am Wasser sind !!!

Bin mal wieder unterwegs die Schleicher zu jagen... Mal sehen was noch so kommt... Der Anfang ist gemacht und einer schon im Eimer ...


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2020)

Ich auch 

die berühmt-berüchtigten Blankaale im Herbst....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2020)

Petri Deniz...
Gerade ein um die 50+ wieder drin...
Der erste war recht ordentlich...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2020)

So kann’s weiter gehen...
Nr.2 im Eimer...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2020)

So, jetzt hol ich erstmal Wasser...
Ist nicht wirklich meins die Spundwand über zwei Meter runter zu klettern...Bin zu alt für so ein Mist, habe das Seil im Auto liegen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2020)

Momentan voll ruhig...  
Bis zwei halb drei mach ich auf jeden Fall...


----------



## inextremo6 (19. September 2020)

Gratuliere allen Fängern.Meine Mecklenburgtour ist auch beendet.Brachte insgesamt 11 Aale, davon nur 3 entnommen.von der Anzahl her ok, da ich auch nicht mehr so wirklich motiviert bin. Ich hoffe die nächsten 6 Wochen bringen noch ein paar schöne Aale, obwohl ich meinen alten Rekord von 2017  schon geknackt habe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2020)

Danke inex....

Ich wünsche auch allen viel Spaß und besten Erfolg die es heute ans Wasser schaffen...
Vier sind es noch geworden... Gegen halb zwei rum kamen noch zwei ziemlich schnell hintereinander...
2 um die 75 u. 2 x um die 70


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. September 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger! Die Nächte sind jetzt bei klarem Himmel jetzt saukalt, da muß man sich schon sehr warm anziehen! 

Versuche es heute ab dem späten Vormittag mal auf Forelle und Aal, werde dazu kleine Köfis von 7 - 9cm nehmen. 
Worauf habt ihr eure aktuellen Aale gefangen, Wurm oder Köfi?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2020)

Pflastersteine sind 25 x 12,5
Das sind die Strolche


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2020)

Alle auf Tauwurm...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. September 2020)

Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein. Bevor die Meerforellenjagd wieder in die vollen geht, ging es gestern früh Morgens mal wieder auf dem See. Wollte mal schauen was die Hechte und Barsche machen. Gleich nach fünf Minuten biss der erste Hecht, knappe 60cm und eine Stunde später der nächste von der selben Größe, durften beide wieder schwimmen.  Morgens um 10:00 gab es dann den Einschlag, guter Drill und ein Meter Hecht der unter dem Kescher ausstieg. Barsche waren nicht vor Ort. War ein schöner Start ins Wochenende. Alle die, die losziehen Petri und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## inextremo6 (19. September 2020)

Gratulation Drillsucht, eine sehr gute Strecke.Was will man mehr. Ideale Räuchergröße und bestens zu geniessen. Mir wird jetzt schon schlecht,wenn ich an meine 4 90er Aale  vom Sommer denke.4-5 Std räuchern und dann tropfen die immer noch  so vor Fett. Aber die werden meinen Gästen angeboten ,die zu unserem jährlichen Aalessen eingeladen werden. Die freuen sich........
Ich plane dieses Jahr an meinem Heimatsee auch noch ca 10-15 Ansitze, da voriges Jahr der  Oktober von allen Monaten der Beste und vor allem, in Bezug auf Grossaal,  der erfolgreichste war.


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2020)

Tjaaa ab 1.10 ist hier in Hessen Schonzeit für Aale 

somit fällt das weg...
Besonders wichtig für die Aale in den Seen hier die dann rausklettern und per Flugzeug zur Sargassosee fliegen..


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. September 2020)

Bin wieder an der Zenn, unter den Büschen stehen Forellen, evtl. auch Aale. Es liegen Mini-Gründlinge (7-8 cm) aus, mit denen ich schon viel Erfolg hatte! 

Wird wohl ein laaaange Tag werden... 
Petri an alle, die auch grade am Wasser sind oder erst noch hinfahren!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Gratulation Drillsucht, eine sehr gute Strecke.Was will man mehr. Ideale Rächergröße und bestens zu geniessen. Mir wird jetzt schon schlecht,wenn ich an meine 4 90er Aale  vom Sommer denke.4-5 Std räuchern und dann tropfen die immer noch  so vor Fett. Aber die werden meinen Gästen angeboten ,die zu unserem jährlichen Aalessen eingeladen werden. Die freuen sich........
> Ich plane dieses Jahr an meinem Heimatsee auch noch ca 10-15 Ansitze, da voriges Jahr der  Oktober von allen Monaten der Beste und vor allem, in Bezug auf Grossaal,  der erfolgreichste war.



Danke dir!!!!
Hat echt Bock gemacht, vor allem war ich nicht mehr so oft... In den letzten sechs Wochen zum dritten Mal und zwei mal davon Zandern... 
Dann wollen wir noch auf schöne Bilder von dir hoffen und natürlich ein paar 90er...
Ich drücke dir ganz feste die Daumen...
Dir Chief auch ein Fettes Petri und bestes gelingen...
Ich bin auf ne Feier heute, morgen erstmal tagsüber erholen und dann gehe ich in die Nacht hinein auf  Zandern, ist meine Lieblingsdisziplin...

Allen anderen viel Spaß wie und wo auch immer....


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. September 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Alle auf Tauwurm...



Moin und Petri Dir ! 

Sag´ mal bitte was zur Lufttemperatur - ist das bei Euch auch Nachts so kalt ( 9 Grad hier bei uns? )

Grüße, R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (19. September 2020)

Gute Frage!

bei uns war heute morgen um 5 so ca 7 grad.

Aber das Wasser dürfte ja noch ne Weile länger warm bleiben oder?


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. September 2020)

Na klar! Heizt sich am Tage ja wieder auf... 

Habe den Platz gewechselt, am 1.ging nur ein kleiner Barsch und ein Döbel in bester Köfi- Größe, schwimmen aber wieder. 

Mal schauen, was hier geht....


----------



## kridkram (19. September 2020)

Heute letzter Abend hier, gestern hatte ich früh einen kleinen Hecht und dann nix mehr den ganzen Tag. Der Wind hat gestern gedreht auf Südost und heute früh als ich kurz vor 7 los bin waren 3 Grad und meine Windschutzscheibe hatte leicht Eis!!!
Heute früh auch wieder 1 kleiner Hecht und seit 16 Uhr kein Zupper, obwohl die Fledermäuse fliegen und auch Mücken aktiv sind!
Hab allerdings wenig Hoffnung.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. September 2020)

Ich warte jetzt noch ca. eine Stunde, bis das Töchterlein ins Bett geht und dann geht es ab ans Wasser. Ich drücke mir selber die Daumen das Angestellten frei sind und die Fische beißen. 
Allen am Wasser wünsche ich PB Fische


----------



## kridkram (19. September 2020)

Ich warte jetzt noch ca. eine Stunde, bis das Töchterlein ins Bett geht und dann geht es ab ans Wasser
Respekt, im Dunkeln noch losziehen! 
Zugegeben als ich jung war vor 30 Jahren hab ich das auch gemacht.
Jetzt mach ich das maximal ab Oktober wenn es zeitig dunkel ist. Da gehe ich Spinnfischen auf Zander, kommen da oft  nahe an Land ehe sie den Köder nehmen .


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. September 2020)

Zwischen Arbeit, eigenem Kind und neue Freundin mit Kind, muss man die Gelegenheiten nutzen.  ich war auch schon so verrückt und bin nachst um 1 in Berlin los um 2:30 Uhr am Wasser zu sein. Aber die Zeiten sind auch vorbei.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. September 2020)

Mache heut noch bis 23.00, dann war ich 12h am Wasser. Reicht! 
Hab etwas Sonnenbrand auf den Armen, fischmäßig... naja, war schon mal besser! 
Aber jeder Optimismus ist nun mal begrenzt, wenn kein 'anständiger" Zielfisch beißt.... 

Vielleicht sollte ich statt 7cm Köfis besser mal mit Tauwurm angeln, aber Fischchen haben an diesem Fluß immer am besten funktioniert! 

Finde ich gut und Respekt, das ihr euch motivieren könnt, auch Nachts rauszufahren und im dunkeln im Schein der Stirnlampe aufzubauen! Grade dann, wenns am Wasser am kältesten und der Boden am nassesten ist.. Die Nacht durch mache ich nur noch ganz selten...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. September 2020)

Natürlich waren alle "guten" Plätze belegt. Aber das war mir schon klar, da ich wusste das hier morgen eine Veranstaltung stattfindet. Ich habe jetzt eine Stelle gewählt die mir vor Jahren mal gute Fische brachte, die ich aber jahrelang nicht beangelt habe. Mal schauen was da kommt. Ruten sind scharf, der Angel- und der Schlafplatz sind eingerichtet. Jetzt beginne ich mal ein neues Buch und hoffe das ich beim Lesen von piepsenden Bissanzeigern unterbrochen werde. Autofenster muss nachts offen bleiben. Ich depp habe den Empfänger für die Bissanzeige vergessen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. September 2020)

:-( bis jetzt leider kein Biss. Tauwurm und köfi finden keine abnehmer


----------



## Jason (19. September 2020)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> :-( bis jetzt leider kein Biss. Tauwurm und köfi finden keine abnehmer


Durchhalten. Nach 24.00 Uhr kommen die Bisse. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin und Petri Dir !
> 
> Sag´ mal bitte was zur Lufttemperatur - ist das bei Euch auch Nachts so kalt ( 9 Grad hier bei uns? )
> 
> Grüße, R.S.


Danke Dir !!!
Hier kühlt es sich auch ab auf 8-12 grad laut Vorhersage... Selbst nicht gemessen aber deutlich zu spüren... Schuld ist der Ostwind die letzten zwei Tage, zuvor war nachts noch angenehm...


----------



## jkc (20. September 2020)

Kranke Uhrzeit, aber geiler, alter Recke mit 18,5kg


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. September 2020)

Die Nacht ist vorbei und Ruten sind schon im Schuppen verstaut. Es gab nicht einen Biss. Aber dafür konnte ich durchschlafen.


----------



## DenizJP (20. September 2020)

Moin

war heute am Main mal bissel die Spinnrute auswerfen als ich sah dass es im Wasser richtig platscht.
Also schnell auf den Ilex Water Monitor gewechselt und keine 2 Minuten!

mein erster Fisch im Leben auf Hardbait

70er Rapfen


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. September 2020)

Petri, 

verwertest Du den oder nicht ,

weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung habe, wie das bei Rapfen so aussieht ?!

Kannst auch per pm wenn Du magst, weil evtl. off topic 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (20. September 2020)

hab dir im Chat geschrieben


----------



## phobos (20. September 2020)

War gestern auch mal wieder nach 4 Wochen draußen nicht ein biss in 5h. Dafür wieder die verkackten Otter gesehen.. Mal nächstes Jahr schauen ob es an denen liegt oder nur dieses Jahr verhext war.. Wegen dem Rapfen hervorragend für Nocken weil er nicht so penetrant nach weisfisch schmeckt ähnlich dem Hecht.


----------



## DenizJP (20. September 2020)

Ich muss Mal googlen was Nocken sind

meine erste kulinarische Begegnung mit diese Fischart war eher bescheiden...

ps: hab grad nen Rezept zu Rapfenraviolis gefunden wo steht „Rapfen haben ein großartiges festes weißes Fleisch, ohne viele Gräten“

Da musste ich dann doch laut lachen


----------



## phobos (20. September 2020)

Such nach Hecht Nocken, wird eine Farce gemacht eben wegen den vielen Gräten. Aber geschmacklich top Fisch. Kannst auch Frikadellen draus machen.


----------



## świetlik (20. September 2020)

Mittags Barsch 35cm


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. September 2020)

Was mich interessiert: Wie ködert ihr eure Tauwürmer an? Immer aufziehen oder doch anders (evtl. Wurmschaschlik)? 

Wurm besser mehrmals einstechen? Bin mal gespannt, welche Art des anköderns euch die meisten Aale gebracht hat!


----------



## DenizJP (20. September 2020)

Die meisten mit aufziehen tatsächlich.

wobei mein PB Aal auf einen händisch auf den Haken aufgezogenen Wurm gebissen hat.

ich tue sie auch ganz oder halbiert mehrmals am festen Ende mit der Ködernadel piksen.


----------



## Bootsy48 (20. September 2020)

Sooo sieht ein perfekter Sonntag aus.... Ganz alleine am Vereinssee


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. September 2020)

Sauber, das hat sich ja Mal gelohnt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2020)

Bin mal Zandern....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2020)

Nr.2...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2020)

The next one...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. September 2020)

Bin schon wieder @ Home...Sieben sind es geworden und es hätten auch drei mehr werden können, Aussteiger sind Mal öfter dabei da kann man nichts machen...
Hat mal wieder richtig Bock gemacht...
Geangelt von 20.30-01.30h... Da nehme ich die 80 km gerne je Richtung in kauf...


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

Alter! Petri!


Ich bin froh wenn in 4-6h überhaupt ein Zander kommt ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. September 2020)

Danke !!!
Ist meine Lieblingsdisziplin... Kein schleppen usw...nur leichter Rucksack und die Peitsche...


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

was für Montagen nutzt du bei Nacht? Eher flachlaufende Wobbler oder GuFi?

Du fischt die Steinpackungen direkt vor den Füßen dann ab?


----------



## zokker (21. September 2020)

Petri allen die am Wasser waren oder sind.
Ich bin auch wieder im Lande und werde mak sehen wie die Aale beißen.
Ententeichwetter heute. Senken wird bestimmt schwer.
Die Herfahrt war schon mit erschwerten Bedingungen.


----------



## Skott (21. September 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen die am Wasser waren oder sind.
> Ich bin auch wieder im Lande und werde mak sehen wie die Aale beißen.
> Ententeichwetter heute. Senken wird bestimmt schwer.
> Die Herfahrt war schon mit erschwerten Bedingungen.
> ...


Matthias, ist das ein Wasserpflanzenmäher auf dem 3. Bild im Hintergrund?


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. September 2020)

Welcome back, Mathias! Befestige doch an deiner Senke knapp über dem Netz ein Futterkörbchen, dann fängst du immer! 

Habe zuletzt so nen kleinen Schwarm Gründlinge und einige Moderlieschen gefangen! Der Tip gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen.... 

Habe aber außer Mini-Barschen und einem Zwergdöbel auf Köfi nichts gefangen, Wurm ist momentan Trumpf!


----------



## zokker (21. September 2020)

Skott schrieb:


> Matthias, ist das ein Wasserpflanzenmäher auf dem 3. Bild im Hintergrund?


Ja und alle Pllanzen schwimmen an der Oberfläche, es ist keine Strömung im Kanal. 

Senken war sehr schlecht, 7 ordentliche Köfis sind es geworden, zum Glück habe ich noch Tauis mit.

Angeln scharf. 2 mit Wurm, 1 mit Fisch. 







Ich werde jetzt erst mal reinspringen, hällste ja nicht aus. WT an der Oberfläche 20 Grad.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2020)

Biss auf Biss, das geht gar nicht. 
Mal sehen wie lange ich das noch aushalte.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2020)

So, Gedult ist zu Ende 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... alle Angeln mit Fisch.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2020)

Eine Kante von 1 auf 2m, dicht vor dem Schilf ...  da werde ich es mal die Nacht über probieren.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2020)

Na ist jetzt kein Riese aber 60 müsste er haben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> 
> was für Montagen nutzt du bei Nacht? Eher flachlaufende Wobbler oder GuFi?
> 
> Du fischt die Steinpackungen direkt vor den Füßen dann ab?



Nur Gummis, ist um vielfaches effektiver als Wobbler... 
Ja richtig, die meisten Fische hol ich mir immer auf der Packung oder direkt kurz davor... Aber immer volle konzentration sonst biste mehr am knoten als am Angeln ... Lampe immer aus und schon garnicht ins Wasser leuchten wenn dann immer umdrehen und vor allem ganz, ganz aber wirklich ganz leise ranschleichen dann fängt man... Da ist was dran, bin ich zu zweit unterwegs fallen die Fänge immer schlechter aus... Die Strolche räubern auf der Packung und werden meist verschäucht was wirklich viele voll unterschätzen... 

@zokker : 
Fettes Petri und hol ordentlich noch was raus ... Viel Glück...


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

das mit dem zusammen angeln stimmt.... wenn wir zu mehrt sind wird auch mehr gequatscht....

Das leise anschleichen muss ich mal üben xD hab hier paar nette Stellen aber teilweise sind das Kiesbänke. da knirscht jeder Schritt....


----------



## inextremo6 (21. September 2020)

Gratulation Zokker. Guter Anfang.Falls dir die Köderfische ausgehen, probierst es einfach später auf Wurm.Kann natürlich nur von meinen Gewässern sprechen. Wenn überhaupt Weissfische beissen, gehen die Bisse zur späteren Nachtzeit gegen 0
und die fetten Spitzköpfe haben freie Bahn. Drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen. Ich geh morgen Abend wieder auf Tour.....


----------



## DenizJP (21. September 2020)

Petri @zokker 


ich werde wenn es die Arbeit zulässt morgen mal wieder mit 2 Ruten an den Main gehen. Zielfisch ist Zander aber auch zu einem schönen Blankaal sag ich nicht nein.


----------



## zokker (22. September 2020)

Danke Leute, eure guten Wünsche haben geholfen. Hab zwar nicht mehr dran geglaubt ... aber, um 5:30 Uhr Doppelschlag. 
80++ und gut 75.
Der kleine von gestern Abend schwimmt wieder.


----------



## zokker (22. September 2020)

Und wieder im Tiefen, jetzt gibt es erst mal Kaffee.


----------



## inextremo6 (22. September 2020)

Guten Morgen, na das hat ja gut geklappt. Dickes Petri.Besser kann es nicht laufen.Gerade wenn man schon an eine misslungene Nacht(in Sachen Aalfänge)denkt, ist dann die Freude immer besonders gross und man kann sich entspannt zurück legen.Mal sehen ob bei mir heute Abend was geht, aber ich bin auch schon tiefenentspannt.
Wenn nichts beisst, egal.Hauptsache bin aufm Wasser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2020)

Petri zokker !!! Schöne Strolche die beiden!!!!!!!
Dir Inex auch viel Erfolg für heute...
Gute Einstellung, tiefenentspannt ans Wasser!!!! Hauptsache man bleibt am Ball alles andere kommt von allein...
Bei mir juckt es richtig um ans Wasser zu kommen, kann es zeitlich leider nicht und das ist viel schlimmer, grins..

Allen anderen ein Fettes Petri ....


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. September 2020)

Dickes Petri auch von mir zu den schönen Aalen und auch deinen Zandern Thomas.
Du bist dann am Rhein unterwegs oder wo werden die weg guffiert?

Seit Langeland nix mehr zu Stande bekommen. Muss auch mal wieder ans Wasser. Aber das kommende WE ist schon wieder verplant.
Vielleicht schaue ich Donnerstag mal kurz am Kanal vorbei. Eigentlich müsste man sich noch ein paar feine Herbst Schlangen schnappen.
Aber die ersten 4 Monate der Saison waren einfach zur "produktiv"


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. September 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke Leute, eure guten Wünsche haben geholfen. Hab zwar nicht mehr dran geglaubt ... aber, um 5:30 Uhr Doppelschlag.
> 80++ und gut 75.
> Der kleine von gestern Abend schwimmt wieder.
> 
> ...



Petri, Mathias! Schöne Schlangen! 
Haben die beiden jetzt auf Wurm oder Köfi gebissen? Eher vorsichtig oder vehement?


----------



## zokker (22. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Petri, Mathias! Schöne Schlangen!
> Haben die beiden jetzt auf Wurm oder Köfi gebissen? Eher vorsichtig oder vehement?


Danke euch. Haben beide auf Köfi gebissen. Waren auch die einzigsten Bisse die Nacht. 

Ich hab Feierabend gemacht. Kam nix mehr. Bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Bootsy48 (22. September 2020)

Krass... Gerade meinen ersten Stör im Vereinsteich 
103 cm auf Mini Garlic boilie
Sorry ohne Foto.... Hab ein Video gemacht statt Foto.... Kann ich hier nicht Hochladen


----------



## Naish82 (22. September 2020)

Nein mein kleiner, du bist doch gar kein barsch..


----------



## Naish82 (22. September 2020)

War absoluter Ententeich heute...
Trotzdem noch 3 weitere Hechte am Band gehabt. Aber nix über ~75...


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. September 2020)

Moin und  Petri zusammen !

Gestern ging es wohl an einen der letzten Ansitze am großen Baggersee , das Wetter ist ja schon richtig frisch die Nacht...

Ich war erst um ca. 21:30 am Wasser, um unbehelligt von "Seetouristen" in Ruhe aufbauen und angeln zu können.

Wasser ist merklich abgekühlt, aber immer noch rel. warm.

Um etwa 22 Uhr habe ich 2 Ruten mit Taui gesetzt , ufernah und eine weiter draussen.

Bis Zwölf gab es nicht einen Zupfer, also Würmer gecheckt - noch in Ordnung, etwas Tauwurm noch zugesteckt und "verfeinert" mit Lockstoff.

Mittlerweile war es richtig frisch und ich saß in 3 Pulli´s mit Mütze am See 

Um kurz nach 1 Uhr "knallt" plötzlich das rechte Knicklicht unter Wasser - sehr aggressiver Biss , Pose taucht wieder auf um kurz danach wieder vehement abzutauchen...gleichzeitig etwa 2m. Schnurabzug genau in Richtung eines großen Krautfeldes 

Also Rute hochgerissen - doch der Anhieb ging voll in einen Schnurbogen, den eine kleine Krautfahne beim Abziehen des Fisches verursacht hat - Sch....!!!! 

Schnell nachgekurbelt - er hing noch 

Konnte ihn dann zügig ans Ufer ziehen auf dem Kies stranden - einen schönen , gut 75er See - Aal .

Der Haken saß vorne im Unterkiefer - das nenne ich Glück 

Hier ist er - nicht besonders dick, aber ein unverhoffter Aal kurz vorm einpacken...


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2020)

Weiß net was passiert ist aber erst lauter Alarm von weitem, dann Dutzende Feuerwehrwagen mit Sirenen.

nun fahren hier Schnellboote der Polizei mit Blaulicht?!??


----------



## Chief Brolly (22. September 2020)

Komme grad von meinem Fluß, war von 16.15 bis 20.00 ansitzen. 
Hatte 2 Bisse auf Köfi, einmal zu spät angeschlagen (dem Fischchen fehlte dann der Kopf), das andere mal zu früh.... 

Es war um 20.00 noch so warm, das ich mich noch mit kurzer Hose sehr wohl gefühlt habe! 
Da ich meine Stirnlampe nicht mitgenommen habe und nicht genug Verpflegung, habe ich trotzdem nur sehr widerstrebend eingepackt... 
Das wäre bestimmt noch eine sehr erfolgreiche Aalnacht geworden!


----------



## inextremo6 (22. September 2020)

Guten Abend. Bei mir kam eben gerade der 1.Biss und nach 10 langen Minuten zog er endlich los. Kein Riese aber recht stramm ca 65cm. Wie immer an meiner Stammstelle auf Minibarsch auf knapp 1 m Wassertiefe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Allen die nochsitzen beste Fänge


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri auch von mir zu den schönen Aalen und auch deinen Zandern Thomas.
> Du bist dann am Rhein unterwegs oder wo werden die weg guffiert?
> 
> Seit Langeland nix mehr zu Stande bekommen. Muss auch mal wieder ans Wasser. Aber das kommende WE ist schon wieder verplant.
> ...


Ja klar am Rhein... Wesel die Gegend bin ich immer zu gange... Ist die kürzeste Entfernung von Dortmund aus... Kenne die Gegend da wie meine Westentasche obwohl ich den Rhein in den letzten fünf Jahren von Duisburg bis Emmerich komplett beackert habe... Dieses Jahr war das erste wo ich den Aal vor dem Zander nachgestellt habe... Werde noch zwei-drei mal auf Aal ansitzen, nun hat der Zander Vorrang und es kommen die besten zwei Monate für Zander, da geht immer was wie bei dir der Aal im Mai...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2020)

Petri @inextremo6 :
Geht doch, die Nacht ist noch lang...
@Rheinspezie : 
Schöner Strolch und der Bericht ebenfalls als ob man live dabei wäre !!!

Fettes Petri zum Hecht und allen anderen die fleißig sind!!!
Ich habe etwa zwei Wochen noch richtig was zu tun, dann bin ich fertig mit mein Projekt wenn es das Wetter zulässt und dann bin ich auch wie immer mindestens zwei mal die Woche unterwegs, kann es kaum abwarten und freue mich schon riesig...


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2020)

Endlich!

nen schöner 77er!

nen guter Abschluss für die Saison. ab 1.10. heißt es dann die Tauwürmer einmotten..


----------



## inextremo6 (23. September 2020)

So das wars, bescheidene Nacht..... vor ca. 30 Minuten gabs noch 2 Zander 1 ca 40
der andere schätze 60cm.  Beide ausserboard releast. 3 Bisse 3 Fische,alle auf Köderfisch im flachen,ansonsten nur 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Langeweile.  Werde gleich einpacken. Gute Nacht


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

Petri nichtsdestotrotz!

lieber Fisch als Schneidern


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nur Gummis, ist um vielfaches effektiver als Wobbler...



dann im Dunkeln Jiggen/Faulenzen? Oder kurbelst du einfach mit leichtem Jighead dann ein?


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Melde mich wieder zurück vom Wasser, diesmal ne andere Stelle. Hoffe auf Barsch, Forelle und Aal... 

Ein ganz dickes Petri zu euren schönen Schlangen! 
Heute und morgen soll es noch schön warm bleiben, aber ab übermorgen nur noch Tagestemperaturen um 10 Grad.... 

Allen am Wasser noch viel Glück und weitehin fette Beute!


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

Ich glaub @Chief Brolly  ist inzwischen öfters am Wasser wie ich ^^

so nen kleiner Fluss ohne Leute ist echt nice!


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Yo, will die letzten warmen und trockenen Tage ausnutzen! 
Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist allerdings dauernder Fahrzeuglärm von der nahen Hochbrücke und auch stark frequentierten Landstraße, allerdings nur an dieser Stelle und stromabwärts....


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

wobei kontinuierlicher Lärm ja den Fischern weniger ausmachen dürfte wie plötzliche Geräusche die sie net kennen.


und wenigstens fahren da keine Tanker und Schnellboote der Polizei mit Blaulicht drüber


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Bin wieder Zuhause und habe auch diesmal wieder abgeschneidert! 

Wenn hier im Forum der Titel "Schneiderkönig 2020" verliehen würde, hätte ich wohl ganz gute Chancen auf den Titel!


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2020)

lieber 5x schneidern und nen 80er Zander wie 5x Untermaßige


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. September 2020)

@DenizJP :
5g Kopf und 4 oder 5 inch Gummis...
UV-Activ auf jeden Fall und einfach durchleiern... Nicht zu lange an einer Stelle und auf Fisch warten sondern suchen... Musst die Wohlfühlzonen der Zetis rausfinden, das dauert aber ich hole mir die immer wieder an den gleichen Stellen weg... Das kriegste mit der Zeit raus aber erst musst du Zeit investieren dann brauchst Du die Stellen nur noch abklappern...ich weiss meine Stellen und wenn da einer steht ist der auch bei fünften oder sechsten Wurf spätestens auch am Haken... Die stellen sich immer wieder da rein und die Stellen musst du rausfinden dann brauchst du die nur noch einsammeln... es ist wirklich so einfach aber da musst du erst hinter kommen dann lachst du drüber...


----------



## inextremo6 (23. September 2020)

Guten Abend, auf Grund des guten Wetters mach ich heute nochmal einen Kurzansitz am Steg. Ruten gerade draußen da gabs gleich einen Biss und ich konnte mich über einen knapp 70er freuen. Und wieder auf Barsch.Die Bisse sind nicht gerade berauschend aber nach 10min hatte er dann doch gut geschluckt.mach heute bloss bis 2 Uhr.Mal sehen ob noch was kommt.


----------



## inextremo6 (24. September 2020)

Gab nur noch 2 Kleine .mach jetzt Schluss  keine Lust die zu verheizen. Können in 7 bis 8 Jahren wieder kommen. Gute Nacht, muss in6 Std. Ins Büro


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. September 2020)

Moin,

habe heute Nacht einen Schneider kassiert ... bis 1:30 gab es keinen Zupfer , dafür Regen 


von Dienstag auf Mittwoch Nacht gab es allerdings wieder einen schönen Biss auf Tauwurm in Ufernähe , Pose war sofort weg und der Fisch zog gemächlich ein paar

Meter Schnur von der Rolle, immer ziemlich parallel zur Uferkante und blieb dann stehen.

Nach knapp 10 Min. nahm ich Fühlung auf und setzte erfolgreich den Anhieb - ein 72 er See-Aal konnte nach kurzer, heftiger Gegenwehr gestrandet werden.

Obwohl ich recht lange mit dem Anhieb gewartet habe , saß der Haken zwar sicher , aber recht vorne im Oberkiefer.

Die Fische haben auch irgendwie Blankaalform angenommen - breiter Flossensaum , große Augen , rel. schlank und Färbung nach dem Landen so bräunlich-violett.

Wahrscheinlich deshalb so vorsichtig bei der Köderaufnahme?

Vllt. gehe ich heute noch ein letztes mal los, bevor das kalte Wetter kommt , ab Morgen soll es regnen und deutlich kälter werden.

So ein Herbsteinbruch beendet die Saison bei uns am Stillgewässer recht schnell. Mal sehen.

So, hier noch ein Bild vom Aal mit ca. 560g.

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. September 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Schlangen! 
Fahre Morgen und Übermorgen auch wieder raus, obwohl es Regnen und kälter werden soll... 

Was nur ein Problem werden kann: Die UW-Pflanzen fangen jetzt an, abzusterben,  und wenn durch Regen der Wasserstand steigt treiben mir dann bestimmt viele Pflanzenteile in Schnüre und Montagen! 

Wird dann wohl öfters die Bißanzeiger auslösen... 
Zumindest wird man vom Mond nichts sehen!


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2020)

Krass wie unterschiedlich das sein kann 

mein 77er mit lediglich 5 cm mehr wog 810 gr


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. September 2020)

Jo Deniz, ist wohl Gewässer / Nahrungsabhängig.

Ich angel in einem klaren Baggersee - da ham se´ Krebse und Köderfische sowie Asseln/Kleintier zur Auswahl.

Der eutrophe Main hat m.M. nach viel mehr Futter , das gilt ja auch für die übrigen großen "Industrieflüsse".

Außerdem legen sie kurz vor 80 cm. nochmal deutlich an Gewicht zu , m.M. nach.

Ich werde den mal portioniert einfrieren zum Braten/Pochieren oder Grillen.

R.S.

Ach, P.S. : merke es gerade - mein knapp 80er von Neulich hatte auch beachtliche 930g. 

egal - man kann es sich nicht aussuchen - Petri !


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. September 2020)

Petri Euch. So, heute gehe ich auch mal wieder an den Kanal.
Mal schauen ob wer spielen will....


----------



## Riesenangler (24. September 2020)

Heimfahrt. Nicht ein Biss. Schöner Nachmittag wars trotzdem.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. September 2020)

@ Riesenangler:

Welcher Köder hängt denn da an der rechten (Statio-) Rute? Sieht aus wie eine Art Skirted Jig?


----------



## Riesenangler (24. September 2020)

Das ist ein Effzett Ratlin Pikespinner von DAM. Ist ein Killer im Flachwasser und über Krautfelder. Fange damit echt gut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2020)

Cool, danke für die Info!

Könnte durchaus auch was für mich sein, ich fische gern mit großen Bucktails.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. September 2020)

Moin Moin aus dem schönen Schleswig Holstein,
ich war dann am Mittwochmorgen zum Sommerausklang auf dem See. Nach anfänglichen Nebel, zeigte sich der Sonnenaufgang von seiner besten Seite. Fischmässig ging überhaupt gar nichts. Ist aber auch Nebensache, denn die schöne Natur und die heimischen Seeadler haben den sonnigen Tag abgerundet.


----------



## DenizJP (25. September 2020)

Trotz kleineren Regenschauern probiere ich grad mein Glück


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

Ein Biss bisher.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. September 2020)

War auch Zandern und jetzt wieder Heim... Voll abgelusert... Ich ein und Kumpel sieben Stück, so ist angeln...
Die letzten beiden Male hatte ich zwei/ drei Fische mehr, war nicht wirklich mein Tag heute... Starken Wind und nassen Arsch gab es noch oben drauf...
Allen ein Petri Heil die am Wasser sind...


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

Hab gegen 2 abgebrochen 
Fing wieder an zu regnen 

Werd die Tage mal verstärkt mit Wobbler und Chebus rausgehen


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

Wollte diese Wochenende eigentlich nochmal mit der Spinnrute auf Zander raus...

aber heute und morgen fast ganztags 80-90% Regenanzeige....


weiß net ob sich das noch lohnt..


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. September 2020)

Ich ( persönlich ) würd´s lassen.

Gerade der Zander reagiert schlecht auf Temperaturstürze inkl. Regen - gerade im Herbst.

Das trifft auch besonders auf Barsche zu.

Ich kann Dir aber einen Alternativköder auf Aal empfehlen, wenn es auf Taui kaum noch beißt:

Dendrobena.

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. September 2020)

War grad Einkaufen und davor kurz am Wasser, heutige Angelstelle checken.. Bis jetzt (noch) kein Regen, Vorhersage sieht auch bei uns in Mittelfranken  nicht gut aus... 

Zum Spinnfischen ziehe ich nen Nässeschutzanzug an, kann den von der US-ARMY und der Bundeswehr empfehlen! 

Sind auch in neu sehr preisgünstig und man kann unter der Hose gut Gummistiefel tragen.

Zum Tauwurm am Haken als Kombiköder noch 2 Mistwürmer
aufstecken, habe so auf alle Fische gut gefangen! 

Petri an alle, die grad am Wasser sind oder trotz Regen trotzdem noch los wollen!


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

@Rheinspezie  Aal muss ich schauen - noch 4 Tage dann ist hier Schonzeit bis März.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. September 2020)

Dann mal ab ans Wasser , Kurzansitz reicht auch - wenn sie da sind, beißen sie auch 

Eine mit Köfi, eine mit Wurm - und den Regenschirm nich´ vergessen 

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gerade der Zander reagiert schlecht auf Temperaturstürze inkl. Regen - gerade im Herbst


Mag oftmals stimmen. 
Gleiche Bedingungen für 2,3 Tage sind schon häufig optimal. 

Jedoch hab ich auch schon oft erlebt, dass plötzliche Wetter bzw Pegel Änderungen die Fische erst getriggert haben. 
Von einem auf den anderen Herbsttag plötzlich 9 Zander innerhalb weniger Stunden gefangen. 
Letztens hatten wir einen Pegel von ca 2,40, welcher dann innerhalb von anderthalb Tagen um mehr als einen Meter gestiegen war. Mögen die Zander normaler Weise auch nicht so. 
Plötzlich waren die Barsche da und es gab drei Zander inkl des kapitalen in 2 Stunden. 


Ich geb auf "normalerweise" nichts mehr.
Wenn Zeit und Bock geht's los. 
Nur 2h Kurztrip nach Feierabend am Rhein klemm ich mir mittlerweile.


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

War heute spontan mit der Spinnrute unterwegs

bissel die Rapfen ärgern..

letztendlich haben die Rapfen den Spieß einfach umgedreht....


----------



## zokker (26. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ... wenn sie da sind, beißen sie auch ...



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, in 24h aber manchmal nur 30min ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. September 2020)

Ist noch jemand am Wasser? Ist heute echt ungemütlich draußen, erst Nieselregen und starker Wind, jetzt stärkerer Dauerregen und einstellige Temperaturen....


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2020)

Kumpels von mir angeln grad unter Schirmen auf Aal


----------



## Pati1407 (26. September 2020)

Im Dauer Regen und im tiefsten Matsch, aber läuft


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. September 2020)

Bin jetzt seit 13.00 wieder am Wasser. Gelegentlich kamen/kommen Bisse auf Köfi und Wurm, habe irgendwie durch Fehlwürfe ins gegenüberliegende  Ufergestrüpp schon  2 Montagen verloren... 

Fische sind da, hoffentlich geht noch ne Forelle und/oder ein schöner Aal... Fische mit einer Vintage-Ausrüstung von DAM, die "Tele-Exquisit" mit 3,60m und 60gr Wg sowie der Quick 4001, am am Haken ist Wurm. 

Links liegt ein kleiner Gründling aus. 

Petri an alle, die auch grad am Wasser sind!


----------



## Chief Brolly (27. September 2020)

Seit 20.00 wieder daheim. Fazit: 3 abgerissene Montagen, 2 davon möglicherweise nach je einem Biß auf Wurm und Köfi.... Evtl. haben sich Aale? festgesetzt, einmal war das Ende der 30er Hauptschnur total aufgerauht... Das passiert, wenn man mit zu leichter Ausrüstung angelt.... naja, einen Giebel in Köfigröße habe ich sogar 2x gefangen, nehme ich als Köder für Wels und Großzander.... 

So schlecht ist es bei mir selten gelaufen! Dann bin ich noch auf den Carbon-Kescherstiel gelatscht, den ich im hohen Gras nicht gesehen habe... Es reicht!


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2020)

Auf zum letzten Aalansitz für dieses Jahr


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. September 2020)

sieht gut aus, top


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2020)

Alter?!?!


----------



## zandertex (28. September 2020)

Feuerwehrübung?


----------



## Jan_Cux (28. September 2020)

Kein Luftgewehr dabei ?


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2020)

Irgendso ein Cruiseliner gewesen


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. September 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Irgendso ein Cruiseliner gewesen


 
Die haben verdammt helle Bugscheinwerfer!  Machen die Nacht zum Tag, kenne das gut vom Main-Donau-Kanal! Da setzte dir besser ne dunkle Sonnen-, Gletscher- oder Schweißerbrille auf.... 

Haste was gefangen?


----------



## rolfmoeller (29. September 2020)

ist immer noch geblendet, sucht noch die Ruten.


----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

@Chief Brolly  leider geschneidert..

hatte einen guten Biss auf kopflose Grundel aber erster Schnurabzug, zweiter Schnurabzug, dann Gebimmel erneut, ich mach Anhieb, ging ins Leere...


ansonsten kaum Bisse von Aalen, nur einmal ein Biss aber richtig vorsichtig. Kaum Schnurabzug, so schnell das man kaum reagieren konnte.


Dafür aber (vermutlich weil es teilweise so hell war) viele Grundelbisse...


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. September 2020)

Tja, manchmal weiß man eben nie genau, wann man den Anhieb setzen soll... Ich persönlich ködere kleine Grundeln bis 9cm im ganzen an, größere halbiere ich und ziehe dann die Hälften auf. 

Hat mir so schon schöne Forellen, Zander und Aale beschert! 
Ende September/Anfang Oktober entspricht der Zeit her Ende März/Anfang April, was das Beißverhalten von Aalen angeht...


----------



## NaabMäx (29. September 2020)




----------



## DenizJP (29. September 2020)

Der Zanderkönig funzt!!

Schuhe pitschnass aber glücklich 

67 cm PB

ich arbeite mich Zentimeter für Zentimeter hoch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. September 2020)

Petri, schöner Zetti !!!
Bin auch gerade von Zandern rein gekommen... Hatte sechs Stück erwischt, von acht bis drei Uhr... Zwei weitere bei der handlandung abgehauen, macht ja nix gehen eh alle baden... Hatte zwei Beißphasen, sofort die erste Stunde zwei dann war bis Mitternacht Tod aber dann Kamen die rein... hatte neun Buhnen abgeackert, normal reichen vier... Alles nur einzelne Standfische eingesammelt, rauben noch nicht richtig In Trupps, dass man zwei/drei hintereinander In kurzer Zeit bekommt... Kommt aber, dauert nicht mehr lange...


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Kommt aber, dauert nicht mehr lange...


Ja Freitag geht's los 
Da zieh ich nämlich los   

Petri allen


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. September 2020)

@hanzz 

Ziel ist wohl jetzt der Meter - weil nen Kleineren hattest Du ja schon 

R.S.


----------



## jkc (30. September 2020)

Dann der Meter10, weil ich glaube 1m hattet er auch schon.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Dann der Meter10, weil ich glaube 1m hattet er auch schon.


Richtig. Gutes Gedächtnis. Ist verdammt lang her. 
Glaub über 10 Jahre. 
Mein erster maßiger, also mein zweiter Zander überhaupt, war der Meter. 
Da hab ich bei beiden Fischen einfach nur Glück gehabt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. September 2020)

Zwei drei Achtziger plus habe ich jährlich, mein bester ist 88 cm...
90+ und 100+ ist voll geil...
Das sind schon richtig geile Zettis...
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir !!!
Fettes Petri !!!!!!!!!!!
Auf welche Methode hast du die erwischt ??? Meine besten Fische hab  meistens grundnah erwischt und auch im Dunkeln...


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auf welche Methode hast du die erwischt ??? Meine besten Fische hab meistens grundnah erwischt und auch im Dunkeln...


Ich faulenze meist und jig dabei ein bisschen an. 
Beide Fische kamen auch im Dunkeln. 
Am Kanal damals ein Twister in 8cm Perlmutt, am Rhein mit meinem momentanen Lieblingsköder Illex Magic Slim Shad in Purple Chartreuse.12cm. 
Bisher hab ich fast alle Zander die größer als 60 waren am Rhein m Dunkeln gefangen. 
Ausnahmen waren 70+ Fische in Holland im Winter oder am Ebro. Da gab es große Fische auch am Tage.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Oktober 2020)

Habs endlich wieder ans Wasser geschafft! Musste mich heute durch nen endlosen Stau quälen... 
Ist zwar etwas windig, wird aber ne relativ warme Nacht werden. 
Beide Montagen sind mit fingerlangen Köfis bestückt, bin mal gespannt, wann der erste Fisch beißt.... 
Jetzt gibt's gleich etwas warmes, dann lese ich noch etwas. 

Wünsche allen anderen, die auch am Wasser sind oder erst noch hinwollen, ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich werde es mal versuchen. Hab mit 2 Anglern gesprochen, die sagen es geht nix. Mal sehen. 
Senken, dass erste mal mit Wathose, seit dem Frühjahr ist erst mal angesagt.


----------



## Gufierer (2. Oktober 2020)

Wurde gestern Abend von mir gefangen, der könnte vll. die 90 gehabt haben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Oktober 2020)

Die Grundeln fressen mir meine 8-cm Gründlinge und 10-cm Rotaugen vom Haken, das habe ich hier noch nicht erlebt! 

Eine Rute liegt jetzt mit nem 20cm Rotauge auf Wels aus, an der ist (noch) nichts passiert.. 
Angle mit den Gründlingen erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit weiter, macht so keinen Sinn, wenn die nach schon 10 min vom Haken gegrundelt werden....


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Senken ging beschixxen. Werde wohl viel mit Fetzen angeln müssen.
Angeln scharf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Fettes Petri Heil Michael.


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Hab mich in eine Bucht gelegt die mir die letzten Jahre wenig Fisch gebracht hat. Mußte ich aber, weil der Wind die Nacht noch bis 50km/h auffrischen soll. Ist vielleicht auch nicht schlecht, hab die Stelle dieses Jahr sehr vernachlässigt, früher hab ich hier fast nur geangelt und auch gut gefangen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Oktober 2020)

Petri und viel Glück, Mathias! Hier haben die Grundeln sogar mein 20-cm Rotauge zur Hälfte aufgefressen.... Gottseidank, jetzt ists endlich dunkel und die Grundelaktivität sollte jetzt deutlich nachlassen! 

Außer mir noch 3 Kollegen da, 2 Ansitzler am anderen Ufer, und ein Spinnfischer bei mir....


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Dir natürlich auch viel Erfolg. 
Ein Glück hier gibt's keine Grundeln. 
Ab und zu, aber eher selten, frist hier einem der Krebs die Fische an.


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Geht ja genau so los wie letztes Mal. 
20:30, so um die 60.
Im 1m Tiefe gebissen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. Oktober 2020)

Petri zum 1.Aal des Abends, Mathias! Hab die Welsrute zusammengepackt, an der Montage und am Fischrest blieb dauernd viel Kraut hängen. 
Jetzt liegt ein Gründling und ein 10-cm Barsch aus, die Gründen geben  Ruhe. Prima Wind, um nach Hause zu Surfen!  

Meinen vollen Eimer brauch ich, um mein Highpod zu beschweren....

Grad eben hab ich ne Urgrundel auf nen kleinen Gründling gefangen, die zog voll Schnur ab... Jetzt ist sie halbiert und hängt als Köder an beiden Haken!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2020)

Petri Jungs!!!!
Zieht mal was richtig raus... 6m/sec.  Wind bei mir, vertage das angeln auf Sonntag oder  Montag... Werde auf Zander gehen in der Nacht. Für mich ist die Aalsaison beendet, vielleicht werde ich zwei /drei mal noch  Ansitzen um nur noch die Herbsterfahrung auf Aal mitzunehmen...
Wäre ja zu schade die Erfahrung nicht mitzunehmen wo ich jetzt zum ersten Mal das Jahr ein für sich gut  durchgezogen habe...
Muss ehrlich zugeben, dass das Aalangeln mir auch Richtig Spaß macht und ist der Zanderangelei gleich geil... Natürlich muss der Aal auch laufen damit der mich ans Wasser lockt... 
Allen viel Spaß am Wasser und ne richtig geile Nacht...


----------



## DenizJP (2. Oktober 2020)

Nen 44er Rapfen zum Start


----------



## zokker (2. Oktober 2020)

Danke dir Thomas und Petri zum Rapfen Deniz. 
Ich kann Nr. 2 vermelden.
Auch kein Riese, aber 60 hat er.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der Mond scheint hell.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2020)

Fettes Petri, da geht bestimmt noch was...


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> 6m/sec. Wind bei mir, vertage das angeln auf Sonntag oder Montag


Dito. 
Hab mir das heut auch verkniffen. 
Petri allen euch da draussen


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri, da geht bestimmt noch was...



Nein, ging leider nix mehr. Eine Strippe, die mir 2 Angel vertüttelt hat, gab es noch. Das war auch der einzigste Biss die Nacht. 
Hab mich ein wenig verkrümeln, so überwindig war die Nachtangelstelle dann doch nicht. 
Ich warte jetzt noch auf ordentlichtes Licht, zum Adler fotografieren, sieht aber nicht so aus das es noch viel heller wird.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Oktober 2020)

Petri Heil Zokker , das sind doch ordentliche, gut genährte Spitzköpfe !

Sollten prima zum räuchern sein - top !


R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Oktober 2020)

@Chief Brolly 

Was für eine dicke Grundel - noch nie gesehen in der Größe !

Die hätt´ ich mir in die Pfanne gehauen 

Bin selbst nicht mehr ans Wasser gegangen ...

Petri,
R.S.


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri Heil Zokker , das sind doch ordentliche, gut genährte Spitzköpfe !
> 
> Sollten prima zum räuchern sein - top !
> 
> ...



Petri Dank, 
es sind aber Breitköpfe, kann man aber auch Räuchern.   
Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Oktober 2020)

Petri allen am Wasser. Holt was raus. 
Ich versuche es heute, vermutlich zu letzten mal 2020,  auf Aal. 
Dienstag wird das rechte Auge operiert. Im Anschluss das linke. Da wird das Angeln wohl ein paar Wochen ruhen müssen. 
Voraussetzungen sind nicht so toll. Ich habe nurnoch eingelegte Köderfische für's Hechtangeln. Frische wollen keine auf die Senke. Alle guten Stellen sind belegt. Und Aal wurde seit Wochen nicht gefangen. 
Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2020)

Na ich wünsche dir trotzdem ein fettes Petri Heil.

Vielleicht klappt es ja doch.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Oktober 2020)

Bis jetzt 5 Bisse auf wurm. Ein Blei und eine Pliete


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend.Zokker fettes Petri zu deinen gestrigen Fängen ich vermeldete heute auch 2 Aale, einen 50er u einen dünnen 62er. Beide dürfen wieder schwimmen.
Mal sehen ob noch was kommt...


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. Oktober 2020)

Das Wünsche ich dir auch! Obwohl es nicht einfach wird (Vollmond, einstellige Nachttemperaturen) haben Mathias und Torsten gestern trotzdem noch schöne Aale gefangen! 

Mir jedenfalls blieb gestern Nacht und heute Morgen der Erfolg verwehrt.... Vielleicht wirds auch eine andere Fischart und siehe da, es hat damit auch geklappt, also immer optimistisch sein/bleiben!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Oktober 2020)

Hier passiert schon eine Weile nichts mehr. Aber auch gut. Komme ich früher zum schlafen. Piepser sind scharf, dürfen mich also gern aus dem Schlaf reißen


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Oktober 2020)

Bin seit 10.00 am Fluß, Wurm und Köfi liegen aus. Hoffe auf Aal, Barsch und Forelle. Mal schauen, was geht... 

Baue grad 2 Montagen neu für mein leichteres Tages-Tackle.... 
Sonst heißt es, wie schon Sidney Youngblood es einst besungen hat:

"All we can do is sit and wait! "


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2020)

Dann viel Erfolg und schöne Zeit am Wasser....
Beneide dich, hier ist der Himmel grau und 8 m/s richtig Windig...


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Oktober 2020)

Hier ist es mal so, mal so: Sonnig und bewölkt, mal stärkerer mal schwächerer Wind. Bis jetzt ein kleiner Grashecht....


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dann viel Erfolg und schöne Zeit am Wasser....
> Beneide dich, hier ist der Himmel grau und 8 m/s richtig Windig...


Eigentlich wollt ich ja heut auch auf Zander los. 
Kollege hatte gestern aber gefragt, ob wir nicht auf Barben Feedern sollen. Aber das klemmen wir uns heut auch. 
Hier in der Stadt ist es schon stürmisch, da ist es hinterm Deich am Rhein noch wilder. 
Echter Mist. 
Aber dann wird es ein gemütlicher Sonntag zu Hause.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Oktober 2020)

Werd evtl mal den Rhein bei Gernsheim besuchen gg Abend 

dann soll es zumindest nur noch 8-10 km/h die Stunde sein


----------



## Chief Brolly (4. Oktober 2020)

Sucht euch doch einen Platz mit Rückenwind, dann werdet ihr bestimmt Rekordwürfe hinlegen!


----------



## DenizJP (4. Oktober 2020)

Ausflug an den Rhein hat sich gelohnt

55er Rapfen erneut auf den Ilex Water Monitor.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Oktober 2020)

Und erneut ein Rapfen. Diesmal auf einen 10 gr Jigspinner


----------



## Bootsy48 (9. Oktober 2020)

Nachtrag vom 22.09. : Stör, 1,03 m auf Grund mit Garlic Boilie am Vereinssee


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2020)

Petri, was ist das für ne Art? Kopf und Schwanz sehen für mich ungewöhnlich aus?
Ahsou, Schwanzflosse ist gar nicht mit drauf.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Oktober 2020)

Petri! Bin auch mal eben am Fluß, Köfis für Hecht, Wels und Zander stippen, macht echt Spaß, läuft sehr gut!


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2020)

Petri Heil Michael. 

Ich wird mal wieder sehen was die Aale sagen.


----------



## Zmann (9. Oktober 2020)

Viel Glück Matthias,ich werde es heute Abend auch mal wieder versuchen.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2020)

Danke Lars, dir 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
auch viel Glück heute Abend.
Senken ging ganz gut. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Chief Brolly (9. Oktober 2020)

Auch bei mir hat sich der Köfi- Fang gelohnt: 4 Rotaugen um 13 cm, ein kleiner Döbel mit 20 cm (aus dem habe ich Fetzenköder geschnitten), dann noch eine Rotfeder mit 17 cm und noch ein 10-cm Gründling. 

Habe ich jetzt alle aufgezogen und eingefroren. Irgendeinen Raubfisch werde ich dieses We bestimmt fangen! 

Mit Aalen habe ich für dieses Jahr abgeschlossen... Mathias, sieht bei dir ja schwer nach Regen aus.... Trotzdem viel Petri Heil! 
Morgen ist der Regen dann bei uns in Nordbayern, aber egal, ich gehe trotzdem angeln!


----------



## JottU (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir tropfelt es auch ab und zu mal ein bisschen. Köfis hab ich zum Glück noch im trockenen gefangen.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist trocken. Soll die Nacht und morgen früh etws Regen geben.
Petri Heil JottU.  

Liege am Schilf und die Angeln hab ich gerade wieder drin. Mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## Zmann (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist auch alles scharf,eine liegt bei 2m und eine bei 4m...ich bin gespannt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ich fieber mit euch, Jungs...
Wünsche euch allen ein Fettes Petri...
Morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag dieses Jahr, dann wird wieder richtig und regelmäßig geangelt....
Kumpel hatte 50zig Zander die letzten sechs Tage, mal schauen was so die nächste Woche geht... Ab jetzt bin ich nun wieder 2-3 mal die Woche am Wasser... Es ist Zandertime aber sowas von....


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag dieses Jahr ...



Danke dir. 

Was hast du denn für einen Traumjob?

Hier hat sich noch nix getan.


----------



## Zmann (9. Oktober 2020)

Das würd ich auch gern wissen...bei mir auch noch nichts.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ist nicht so wichtig, will auch nicht näher drauf eingehen...
Habe und brauche kein Job, gehöre zu den glücklichen wenigen die nicht jeden Morgen raus müssen...
Musste aber im privaten Bereich die letzten neun Wochen von morgens bis Dunkeln  richtig was tun und nun bin ich fertig mit mein Projekt und habe die Schnauze voll von arbeiten... 
Morgen nur noch Abschlussarbeiten und dann freue ich mich voll riesig wieder angeln zu können wann und so oft ich will...
Fettes Petri euch allen und viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2020)

Die Nacht absolut nix, kein Biss. 
Der Wind hat ganz schön aufgefrischt und ich hab mich heute Morgen etwas verkrümeln. Angeln hab ich so auf 2,5m zu liegen, glaube aber kaum das noch was kommt.


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Oktober 2020)

Hi Zokker mir gings genauso.Bin aber schon 0 Uhr rein.Es kamen zwar ein paar zaghafte Bisse. Aber dafür,  dass bei uns kein  Regen angesagt war, hat es schon mächtig geschüttet. Nachdem mein Thermo  durch war, hab ich dann einfach aufgegeben und greife heute nochmals an.
Leider sinken die Temperaturen ja nächste Woche auf ein Minimum. Schade ganz anders als voriges Jahr. Aber ich probiere dezent weiter.


----------



## Zmann (10. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir gleiches Spiel,ich hatte nicht mal einen Anfasser habe auch kurz vor 0 Uhr abgebrochen.
Die nächsten Versuche werden jetzt definitiv an tiefen Kanten stattfinden...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Oktober 2020)

Bei uns geht es heute auch an den DEK. Sind 5 Mann. Treff 14 Uhr, und dann die Nacht durch. Mal schauen ob wer mitspielen will.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Oktober 2020)

würde auch gern weiter auf die Blankaale angeln...


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2020)

Na da bin ich ja in guter Gesellschaft, hat ja eh keiner was gefangen. 
Ich hab Feierabend gemacht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

die Aalzeit an "meinem" See ist schon länger vorbei.

Zanderbestand da praktisch Null , Hecht will ich nicht und Barsche habe ich reichlich dieses Jahr...

Man wird schon etwas wehmütig, wenn man an die lauen Nächte denkt  und an die Leuchtpose, die plötzlich untergeht ....

Mein kurzer geplanter Angeltrip an die Weser ( Blankaal und Butt ) ist wegen Corona sehr gefährdet...

Petri Euch.

R.S.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich fieber mit euch, Jungs...
> Wünsche euch allen ein Fettes Petri...
> Morgen mein letzter Arbeitstag dieses Jahr, dann wird wieder richtig und regelmäßig geangelt....
> Kumpel hatte 50zig Zander die letzten sechs Tage, mal schauen was so die nächste Woche geht... Ab jetzt bin ich nun wieder 2-3 mal die Woche am Wasser... Es ist Zandertime aber sowas von....


Ich hatte 3 Zander (die letzten 22 Jahre)


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Oktober 2020)

Bin seit ca. 12.00 am Wasser, beim Aufbauen Stelle ich fest, verdammt! Kescher vergessen! 
Ich lasse alles am Platz und fahre die 4 km nach Hause. Wieder zurück, alles noch da und der Regen ist bis jetzt auch ausgeblieben... 

Jetzt liegen Köfi und ein Spezialköder auf Hecht, Wels und Zander aus, mache solange, bis ich einen schönen Fisch habe oder bis spät. bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit... 

Allen anderen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil! 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Beim 3.Bild liegt ein Baum im/unter Wasser...


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2020)

Das sieht ja lecker aus ... fettes Petri Heil ...


----------



## FischFreund84 (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin ja noch ganz neu dabei und mache bald erst meine Fischerprüfung, aber was ist das denn für ein Köder-Knäuel? Ich vermute mal, für große Welse? Und gibts so dicke Fische in dem kleinen Bächlein?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Oktober 2020)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch ganz neu dabei und mache bald erst meine Fischerprüfung, aber was ist das denn für ein Köder-Knäuel? Ich vermute mal, für große Welse? Und gibts so dicke Fische in dem kleinen Bächlein?



Da der Chief hier in meiner Gegend angelt und sein "kleines Bächlein" oft das selbe ist, an dem auch ich angle, nur in einem anderen Abschnitt: Das Flüsschen ist vielleicht 5 Meter breit und 1 Meter tief, der größte mir dieses Jahr bekannte Wallerfang dort hatte 21kg. Der größte Hecht in meinem Abschnitt hatte 1,27m. Und Karpfen gibt's da auch bis 15kg. Man unterschätzt die kleine Gewässer oft hinsichtlich der Fischvorkommen.


----------



## Sporki (10. Oktober 2020)

Schönen guten Tag, 

bin jetzt sehr neu im Forum und möchte nun auch mal meinen ersten kommentar abgeben, foto ist von gestern gegen 17:30uhr , gebissen auf einen 2er hacken mit 2 aufgezogenen Würmern, Ziel Fisch war eigentlich Karpfen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Oktober 2020)

Genau! Hatte am Anfang auf den Spezialköder mit Tauwürmern, Fischfetzen  und Speckstreifen einen Biß von einem größerem Fisch... 
Nach  Anhieb und kurzem Fischkontakt stieg dieser leider aus... 

Jetzt liegt Wurm und ein kleinerer Köfi aus, vielleicht geht noch eine Forelle (ab 14.10.Beginn Schonzeit). 

Welse werden bei uns in der Zenn kaum beangelt und wachsen so zu recht großen Exemplaren heran! Köder und Gerät müssen daher entsprechend angepaßt sein!


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> vielleicht geht noch eine Forelle (ab 14.10.Beginn Schonzeit).



Scheint ne vereinsinterne Schonzeit zu sein?

Hab zumindest in Bayern noch nie von sowas gehört.

Wie habt ihr das bei der Fachberatung begründet?


----------



## Seele (10. Oktober 2020)

Könnte ja eine Refo sein, die hat noch offen.


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Man wird schon etwas wehmütig, wenn man an die lauen Nächte denkt und an die Leuchtpose, die plötzlich untergeht ....


Herbst ist zwar schön, aber wenn die Tage immer kürzer werden, ist schon doof. 
Und wenn die Kälte kommt, wünscht man sich die Hitze zurück.


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich meinte, bis zum 14.10. sind Forellen bei uns offen, erst ab dem 15. fängt dann die Schonzeit an! 

Aber egal, komme eh nur noch morgen zum Angeln und Forellen gehen bei uns z. Zt. weder auf Wurm noch auf Köfi...


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> bis zum 14.10. sind Forellen bei uns offen, erst ab dem 15. fängt dann die Schonzeit an!



aber wie habt ihr das bei der Fachberatung durchgekriegt?

Bachforelle wäre doch ab 1. Oktober, ReBo ab 15.12.., zumindest in Gewässern, wo die AVFiG gilt.  Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Tuxedo75 (10. Oktober 2020)

Leider nicht der Zielfisch


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Oktober 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht im Vorstand, zudem hat jedes Bundesland/jeder Verein seine individuellen Regelungen zu Beginn und Ende der Forellenschonzeit!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Oktober 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hatte 3 Zander (die letzten 22 Jahre)


Kumpel hatte gestern 16 Stück bis halb zwei und ein 68er Rapfen...
Ich bin dann mal morgen dran, mal gucken was geht... Fünf würde ich schon gerne haben, vielleicht werden es aber zehn oder auch nur zwei...
Einer geht ja immer, werde mal berichten...
Allen ein Fettes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen und viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich darf, nachdem gestern nichts lief, einen Aal auf Barsch vermelden. Einen guten 65er.Kurz davor einen größeren vorm Kescher verloren. Das Bärschlein schaute nach 15 minütigen rumnuckeln immer noch raus.Beide Bisse um 1m Tiefe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Naja immerhin, 6Grad Aussentemperatur , Wasser noch 14 Grad. Werd noch 2 std machen


----------



## DenizJP (11. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Kumpel hatte gestern 16 Stück bis halb zwei und ein 68er Rapfen...
> Ich bin dann mal morgen dran, mal gucken was geht... Fünf würde ich schon gerne haben, vielleicht werden es aber zehn oder auch nur zwei...
> Einer geht ja immer, werde mal berichten...
> Allen ein Fettes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen und viel Spaß am Wasser...


Krass

ich glaube da ja eher dass ist auch doch stark Gewässer abhängig


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Oktober 2020)

@DenizJP

Das ist nicht nur Gewässerabhängig , sondern auch Abschnitte des gleichen Gewässers können sehr unterschiedliche Arten-Zusammensetzungen haben.

Ober, Mittel,Niederrhein sind grundverschieden.

Zander gibt es in allen Abschnitten , dominieren am Ober und Mittelrhein seit vielen Jahren längst nicht so, wie am Niederrhein.

Auch sind die Buhnen um bspw. Köln herum eher flach versandet , es fehlt also Struktur für die Unterstände.

Die ( überschaubaren ) Hafeneinfahrten werden hier dauer-befischt , daher sinkt die Anzahl und auch die Größe der Raubfische beträchtlich.

Wenige Plätze, viele Angler - und alle wollen Zander und auch Barsche.

Und das an einem Flussabschnitt , der ohnehin immer schlechter wird , da das Wasser klarer und Nährstoffärmer wurde.

Ich hatte  mir vor Längerem eine wissenschaftliche Bestandsaufnahme im Netz angesehen ( die ich leider , leider nicht ausgedruckt habe und die ich im Moment nicht mehr finden kann )...ärgerlich.

Was mir als Raubfischangler aber auffiel, das der Zanderbestand mit den Jahrzehnten um etwa 70 !!! Prozent gesunken ist.

Gefühlt ist es in meinem Abschnitt eher 90%.

Soviel zum Thema Zander in "dem" Fluss Rhein - selbst der Profi(t) Angler, der den Superduper Überwobbler "Zanderkönig"  "erfand" meinte auf einer DVD , dass in weiten Abschnitten des Rheins eher der Fang eines Welses und/oder eines Rapfens gelingt, als der eines vernünftigen Zanders.

Viele Schneider inbegriffen.

R.S.

P.S: Warum man Viele (empfindliche) Zander im 2 stelligen Bereich aus dem Fluß ziehen muss, erschliesst sich mir weder logisch noch hegemäßig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht im Vorstand, zudem hat jedes Bundesland/jeder Verein seine individuellen Regelungen zu Beginn und Ende der Forellenschonzeit!



Keine Schonzeitregelung darf die gesetzlich für das Bundesland festgeschriebene Schonzeit einer Art einschränken und da gilt für Bayern bei der Bachforelle als Schonzeitbeginn der 01.10. Die Bachforelle hat also garantiert auch bei euch jetzt Schonzeit. Schau nochmal genau in deinem Erlaubnisschein nach   

Ist auch seitens des Bezirksverbands Mittelfranken klar so festgelegt: https://fv-mfr.de/wp-content/download/03.19/Schonzeiten-und-Schonmasse-in-Mittelfranken.pdf

Ich hab dazu gerade einen Fischereiaufseher angerufen. Es gibt dazu keine Ausnahmen in ganz Mittelfranken und die kann es aus gesetzlicher Sicht auch gar nicht geben. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Regenbogenforellen besetzt. Die hat z.B. in meinem Verein jetzt auch bereits Schonzeit, um die fälschliche Entnahme von Bachforellen zu verhindern und weil wir nur Bachforellen besetzen, das kann aber bei euch im Verein natürlich anders geregelt sein, wenn ihr der gesetzlichen Schonzeit folgt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was mir als Raubfischangler aber auffiel, das der Zanderbestand mit den Jahrzehnten um etwa 70 !!! Prozent gesunken ist.
> 
> Gefühlt ist es in meinem Abschnitt eher 90%.



Das kann ich aus Sicht Mittelfranken nur bestätigen. Im Regnitz-Abschnitt meines Vereins wurden vor 10 Jahren pro Jahr noch über 20 Zander gefangen, 2018 war es keiner und 2019 einer, trotz Besatz bis vor 3 Jahren. Der Zander wird meiner Meinung nach hier aufgrund des klarer werdenden Wasser in absehbarer Zeit komplett verschwinden. Hecht und Waller tragen auch ihren Teil dazu bei. Wir besetzen Zander auch nicht mehr im Fluss.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das kann ich aus Sicht Mittelfranken nur bestätigen.



Dürfte zwar vom Gewässer abhängen, aber die Tendenz kann man schon erkennen.

Wenn ich dran denke, welche Zanderfänge z.B. früher im  Altmühlsee möglich waren, erscheint mir die Fangstatistik 2019  mit 58 Zandern bei 3600 Gewässerbesuchen schon sehr mager.


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Keine Schonzeitregelung darf die gesetzlich für das Bundesland festgeschriebene Schonzeit einer Art einschränken und da gilt für Bayern bei der Bachforelle als Schonzeitbeginn der 01.10. Die Bachforelle hat also garantiert auch bei euch jetzt Schonzeit. Schau nochmal genau in deinem Erlaubnisschein nach
> 
> Ist auch seitens des Bezirksverbands Mittelfranken klar so festgelegt: https://fv-mfr.de/wp-content/download/03.19/Schonzeiten-und-Schonmasse-in-Mittelfranken.pdf
> 
> ...



Noch Fragen?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?!
> Anhang anzeigen 357211



Sehr interessant. Ich rufe morgen mal bei der Unteren Fischereiberatung an. Ich vermute mal, das wurde so nie genehmigt und steht da, weil es nie jemandem aufgefallen ist.

Der Passus drunter ist auch interessant. Der widerspricht schlichtweg dem Tierschutzgesetz, wenn keine Verwertungsabsicht und keine hegerischen Gründe bestehen. Hatten wir auch ähnlich drin stehen und war das erste, was ich gestrichen habe.


----------



## yukonjack (11. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Kumpel hatte gestern 16 Stück bis halb zwei und ein 68er Rapfen...
> Ich bin dann mal morgen dran, mal gucken was geht... Fünf würde ich schon gerne haben, vielleicht werden es aber zehn oder auch nur zwei...
> Einer geht ja immer, werde mal berichten...
> Allen ein Fettes Petri zu den gefangenen Fischen und viel Spaß am Wasser...


glaubt ihr eigentlich das selber was ihr hier so postet ?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
wie geil, wie geil  ! Ich kugel mich immer noch wenn ich das auf @Chief Brolly 's Karte sehe. Auf die gesetzlichen Schonmaße und -zeiten hinweisen, und gleichzeitig ein falsches Datum darauf drucken ! Das ist noch abgefahrener als bei uns, wo die Gemeinde immer noch Karten mit alten Schonmaßen an die Touris verschachert, wo die Vereinssklaven schon 10 Jahre ein erhöhtes Schonmaß zu beachten haben.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> und gleichzeitig ein falsches Datum darauf drucken !



Steht doch "Änderungen vorbehalten" dahinter. 

Allerdings fehlt das Sternchen für die Genehmigung durch die Fachberatung.

Könnte natürlich auch nur vergessen worden sein.

In solchen Fällen hielte ich es für besser erstmal beim Verein nachzufragen, bevor man sowas online stellt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Oktober 2020)

Jaja, die Fachberatung, dein Lieblingsthema gell . Wie der Name schon sagt, die beraten...entscheiden tut die untere Fischereibehörde, sonst niemand.
Es geht auch nicht um das was oben steht, sondern um das im unteren Absatz, da wird auf die gesetzliche Schonzeit hingewiesen. Die kann auf Antrag verlängert , aber keinesfalls  verkürzt werden.
Ich glaub auch nicht das da irgendwie beschissn werden soll, sondern einfach beim Druck einer Mist gebaut hat .


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch nicht das da irgendwie beschissn werden soll, sondern einfach beim Druck einer Mist gebaut hat .



Hallo,

glaube ich auch nicht. Da hat sich irgendwann mal der Fehler eingeschlichen (wurde versehentlich verursacht) und ist nie bemerkt worden und wird halt immer wieder gedruckt.
In unserer Satzung, in der Gewässer- und Angelordnung stand auch noch lange drin, dass untermaßige oder in der Schonzeit gefangene Fische unverzüglich und ausnahmslos in dasselbe Gewässer zurückzusetzen sind. Dabei muss es richtig heissen: .........gefangene *lebensfähige* Fische.... 
Es ist nämlich ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz einen nicht lebensfähigen Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. Hat auch ein paar Jahre keiner bemerkt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (11. Oktober 2020)

So langsam nervt das hier, im
*Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen*
Trööt ...


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> glaubt ihr eigentlich das selber was ihr hier so postet ?


Das kannst du ruhig glauben. 
An der richtigen Stelle am Rhein kannst du im Herbst in einer Stunde ein paar Fische fangen. Hab auch schon mehrfach erlebt, dass es fast bei jedem Wurf Bisse gab. Dann kehrt für eine Zeit Ruhe ein und in der nächsten Buhne oder etwas später geht es weiter. 
Wenn man ein paar Stunden am Wasser ist, kann man viele Fische fangen. 
Freitag hab ich in 2 Stunden 4 Fische gefangen und einen verloren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Oktober 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> glaubt ihr eigentlich das selber was ihr hier so postet ?


Du hast einfach keine Ahnung was bei Zanderangeln so geht... Und ein NEIN schon mal vorab, wir angeln auch nicht im Aufzuchtbecken....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn man ein paar Stunden am Wasser ist, kann man viele Fische fangen.
> Freitag hab ich in 2 Stunden 4 Fische gefangen und einen verloren.



Dann war’s du besser dran als ich heute... Hatte meine gewünschte Zahl von fünf um kurz nach elf schon erreicht, danach nur noch ein Aussteiger und ab Mitternacht bis zwei Uhr Totentanz aber sowas von, noch nicht mal ein Kontakt...
Einen von genau 60cm hab ich für mein Nachbarn mitgenommen und die anderen sollen bei nächsten mal noch mal beißen...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?!
> Anhang anzeigen 357211



Aussage Untere Fischereiberatung: Eine Verkürzung der Schonzeit für Bachforellen wurde nicht genehmigt. Da wurde wohl irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. Oktober 2020)

Was glaubt ihr, wie oft diese Diskrepanz, also Widersprüchlichkeit in unserem Jahresfischereischein wegen der Schonzeit für Bachforellen auf Mitgliederversammlungen schon angesprochen wurde! 

Da kriegt man vom 1.Vorsitzenden irgendwelche Antworten um die Ohren geschlagen, die den oder die Fragesteller mundtot machen (sollen), als die Angaben in dem Schein zu ändern bzw. auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen! 

Aber das kostet dem Verein wohl zuviel Geld.... 
Dieser Fehler im Erlaubnisschein steht mindestens seit meinem Vereinsbeitritt vor 4 Jahren, wahrscheinlich auch schon länger, gedruckt...

Auch aus anderen Gründen habe ich meine Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verein zum Ende des Jahres beendet.


----------



## Seele (12. Oktober 2020)

Und jetzt ist auch wieder gut und wir stellen wieder Berichte vom Wasser ein.


----------



## świetlik (12. Oktober 2020)

Plan ist Zander fangen.
Beifang 82 cm Hecht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri von mir, ein sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Bootsy48 (12. Oktober 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aussage Untere Fischereiberatung: Eine Verkürzung der Schonzeit für Bachforellen wurde nicht genehmigt. Da wurde wohl irgendwo ein Fehler gemacht ...


Schlimmer als ne untervögelte Politesse .....geh Angeln und poste darüber 
Alles andere ist Offtopic hier


----------



## Bootsy48 (12. Oktober 2020)

Petri allen Fängern.....Stör ist im Moment ja am laufen


----------



## świetlik (12. Oktober 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri von mir, ein sehr schöner Fisch


Danke schön


----------



## Bootsy48 (13. Oktober 2020)

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2020)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was geht


Petri Heil, zieh was raus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch mal wieder ....
Der Anfang ist gemacht... Kam ein schöner Trupp rein und die konnte ich in zehn Minuten überreden...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Oktober 2020)

Und nochmal zwei...


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri Thomas


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Oktober 2020)

Werde noch zum Schluss berichten, ist mir zu anstrengend hier am Wasser mit Mist Netz...
Einer gerade auch noch...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Oktober 2020)

Danke...es rumst richtig und bis zwei geht noch was...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt erstmal die Buhne wechseln. viel zu lange hier kleben geblieben... Habe noch paar gute Spots wo die Strolche auf mich warten... Will nicht zu spät da sein, hier würde bestimmt noch was gehen aber ich will es wissen...


----------



## Zmann (13. Oktober 2020)

Damit sollten alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sein...ganz dickes Petri zur jetzt schon Geilen Zander Strecke!
Das Nächtliche Zanderspinnen habe ich bei dem ganzen Aalansitzen ganz schön vernachlässigt,bei den Bildern kribbelt es in den Fingern!


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2020)

Zmann schrieb:


> Damit sollten alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sein...
> 
> Bei den Bildern kribbelt es in den Fingern!


Jo 
und 
Jo

Muss auch Samstag wieder los.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Oktober 2020)

The next ...
Erstmal Tee trinken ne Kniffte reinschieben, kleinen Jägermeister versenken und dann weiter...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2020)

Nach zwei Fehlbissen Farbe gewechselt und bäämmm...
Ist ruhiger geworden, hoffe es kommt noch ne zweite Beissphase und die hauen nicht mehr richtig drauf sondern hängen sich nur rein... Wahrscheinlich satt aber ich habe noch Geduld...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2020)

Feierabend, Strolche wollen nicht mehr... Vor zwei Tagen war es auch so nach Mitternacht Totentanz... Will es jetzt auch nicht mehr drauf anlegen...
Vor 14 Tagen waren noch 3-4 Fische möglich...  Vielleicht fehlt jetzt nur der Mondschein... Komisch, ist aber auch Stockdunkel ...


----------



## Tari (14. Oktober 2020)

Soooo, da bin ich dann doch jetzt das erste mal selbst gerade offiziell in Deutschland am Wasser angekommen. 

Hab den Hund und die Spinnrute eingepackt und werd jetzt mal schauen, was geht.


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2020)

Dann viel Erfolg, ich wurde gerade wach gemacht.





Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2020)

Petri @jkc 
Bei 6 Grad 
Respekt.


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2020)

Jou, Petri Dank.
Ich fand's ok, auch wenn ich glaube, dass es hier noch etwas weniger hatte. Dem Hundi war's aber zu kalt.
Den Fischen macht's nüx.
Nr. 2 mit 16kg











Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!!!

Bei den Zandern werde ich schon neidisch.. Ich habe es dieses Jahr schon einige Male Nachts am Rhein probiert, aber leider noch keinen Überlisten können. Wird mal langsam Zeit für den ersten maßigen Zander meines Lebens


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2020)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri allen Fängern!!!
> 
> Bei den Zandern werde ich schon neidisch.. Ich habe es dieses Jahr schon einige Male Nachts am Rhein probiert, aber leider noch keinen Überlisten können. Wird mal langsam Zeit für den ersten maßigen Zander meines Lebens


Grüß Dich Andre.
Dann ist jetzt die beste Zeit.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2020)

Besten Dank für die likes von Euch !!!

Fettes Petri zu den schönen Karpfen, die machen bestimmt megabock im Drill... Was du für schöne Fische rauszauberst ist auch megageil und beneidenswert.... Solche Allrounder gibts auch nicht oft....

Heute mal ausruhen und morgen dann nochmal los...
Habe den Zander dieses Jahr voll vernachlässigt wegen den vielen Aalansitzen und die letzten Wochen auch keine Zeit gehabt... Jetzt wird’s nachgeholt, ist mein Lieblingszielfisch wo es für mich nie langweilig wird...

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser...


----------



## DenizJP (14. Oktober 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

Petri zu den ganzen Fängen!

Hier am Main muss ich so nen Zandertrupp noch finden...

meist raubt es im Wasser so ab 20-21 Uhr eher verhalten.. 

ihr scheint da echt gute Stellen am Rhein zu haben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Oktober 2020)

Mir war es heute etwas zu windig...


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2020)

Jou, da sagst Du was Drillsucht. Ich kenne einige richtig gute Angler aber die haben praktisch alle ihr Spezialgebiet und auf andere Gebieten sind's dann richtige Noobs. Ich selber merke auch wie es mir schwer fällt mehrere Angelmethoden erfolgreich parallel zu betreiben. Meist bin ich bei einer Sache nur richtig erfolgreich wenn ich mich längere Zeit / mehrere Wochen darauf konzentriere, weil nur dann kann man auf den Erfahrungen der vorigen Touren aufbauen und den Fischen "folgen". Eigentlich macht aber alles zuviel Bock um schleifen gelassen zu werden und ich habe zu wenig Zeit für zuviele Methoden und Zielfische und zuviele geile Gewässer für zu wenig Zeit....und ich war 2020 praktisch 3 bis 5 Tage die Woche am Wasser.

Petri Dank, Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> 
> Petri zu den ganzen Fängen!
> 
> ...



Es gibt genug gute Stellen am Rhein aber da fängt auch nicht jeder...Ich musste anfangs auch immer zugucken wie andere gefangen haben und ich daneben stehend eben nicht... Mich hat es aber immer motiviert weil ich zumindest wusste das die beißen und ich irgendwas nicht ganz richtig gemacht habe....Etwa erst nach 40-50 Fische ist der knoten bei mir geplatzt seitdem ich dann auch regelmäßig meine Fische fange.... Wenn du dann noch die wohlfühlzonen der Zander rausgefunden hast dann gehst du hin und pickst dir die mit der richtigen Methode einfach weg und das immer wieder...
Für mich ist die Zaubermethode einfach oft am Wasser zu sein, dann kommt auch jeder dahinter wo, wann und wie es läuft...wenn ich meine ganzen Touren im Jahr zähle dann bin ich im Schnitt mindestens 2 mal die Woche am Wasser...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Meist bin ich bei einer Sache nur richtig erfolgreich wenn ich mich längere Zeit / mehrere Wochen darauf konzentriere, weil nur dann kann man auf den Erfahrungen der vorigen Touren aufbauen und den Fischen "folgen".
> 
> Petri Dank, Grüße



So sieht’s aus.... Ein Monat später funktioniert das nicht mehr, was gestern noch richtig gut lief...

Bist echt ne „coole Sau“ wenn ich das so sagen darf... 3-5 mal die Woche am Wasser ist echt schon richtig geil, grins...


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Es gibt genug gute Stellen am Rhein aber da fängt auch nicht jeder...Ich musste anfangs auch immer zugucken wie andere gefangen haben und ich daneben stehend eben nicht... Mich hat es aber immer motiviert weil ich zumindest wusste das die beißen und ich irgendwas nicht ganz richtig gemacht habe....Etwa erst nach 40-50 Fische ist der knoten bei mir geplatzt seitdem ich dann auch regelmäßig meine Fische fange.... Wenn du dann noch die wohlfühlzonen der Zander rausgefunden hast dann gehst du hin und pickst dir die mit der richtigen Methode einfach weg und das immer wieder...
> Für mich ist die Zaubermethode einfach oft am Wasser zu sein, dann kommt auch jeder dahinter wo, wann und wie es läuft...wenn ich meine ganzen Touren im Jahr zähle dann bin ich im Schnitt mindestens 2 mal die Woche am Wasser...



Das ist es ja..innerhalb der Woche hab ich da keine Chance zu mit 2 mal Training und evtl. Am We noch n Fußballspiel.. Auf jeden Fall meinen Respekt...Vllt. Fische ich auch einfach an einer zu überfischten Strecke.


----------



## kridkram (15. Oktober 2020)

Beim Tanz auf vielen Hochzeiten fällt natürlich der einzelne Tanz kürzer aus Kingandre!!!
Jetzt ist erst die heiße Zeit für Zander bei uns in der Talsperre. Im Fluss ist alles anders und vor allem ist es zeitig dunkel. 
Wenn der Regen vorbei ist, geh ich auch mal wieder Spinnfischen. 
@ Drillsucht
Wie erkennst du die Bisse, über Schnur und Zeigefinger oder eher über die Rute?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin mal wieder...
Drei haben schon mal draufgewämst...
Da geht noch was ...
Zandern ist einfach geil...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2020)

Vier und fünf auch gelandet....
Hoffentlich ist noch um Mitternacht wieder Schluss wie die letzten beiden Male...
Bericht und Bilder gibts morgen....
Weiter.......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Oktober 2020)

Sechs und sieben sowie zwei Aussteiger.... Bisse werden wieder vorsichtiger, ich hoffe die haben gleich noch Bock...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2020)

Es gab doch noch drei nach Mitternacht Fische... so jetzt mach ich noch bis zwei....  Bin schon auf dem Rückweg und nehme noch zwei bestimmte Buhnen mit... 10-12 Wurf dann weiter...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Oktober 2020)

Schäme mich fast schon mit meinem einzigen Fang heute Nacht xD

aber immerhin Zander Nummer 10 bisher


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2020)

Schicht, kam nichts mehr...
Dran bleiben Deniz bis der Durchbruch kommt... Es wird noch!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Beim Tanz auf vielen Hochzeiten fällt natürlich der einzelne Tanz kürzer aus Kingandre!!!
> Jetzt ist erst die heiße Zeit für Zander bei uns in der Talsperre. Im Fluss ist alles anders und vor allem ist es zeitig dunkel.
> Wenn der Regen vorbei ist, geh ich auch mal wieder Spinnfischen.
> @ Drillsucht
> Wie erkennst du die Bisse, über Schnur und Zeigefinger oder eher über die Rute?


Voll über die Rute... Rute und Unterarm sind wie zusammen gewachsen... ich Wechsel meinen Stock nicht andauernd, erst wenn der Schrott ist... Bin auch kein Tacklefreek...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2020)

Nach 20min Fußmarsch und knappe Stunde Autofahrt endlich zu Hause....
Es war ne richtig geile Nacht... Zehn oder elf sind’s geworden... Vier weitere die man eigentlich mitzählen könnte sind mir bei der Handlandung wo ich das Vorfach schon in der Hand hatte und die Rute abgelegt war, beim rumzappeln ausgeschlitzt was ich nicht tragisch sehe....Auf der nassen Steinpackung und ohne Lampe gehört das dazu, haben eh nur das Photo verpasst, Hauptsache ich habe die gesehen und mit Kescher wäre es eh kein Problem wenn ich die wirklich haben wollte... zwei weitere sind im Drill ausgestiegen und drei Fehlbisse blieben nicht kleben...Also so um die zwanzig Kontakte, dass war schon geil...
War aber auch hart erarbeitet, habe acht Buhnen abgeklappert und bin auf den nassen Steinen rumgekrackst, das ist nicht ohne...
Ein hatte ich vor der Dämmerung...
Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder für euch von der Tour...
Ich hoffe, dass ich euch das Zandern schmackhaft machen kann und wer  welche fangen will sollte nicht lange zögern denn jetzt ist auch eine der besten Jahreszeiten dafür... Ich werde ab den nächsten Touren auch keine Bilder mehr machen weil es nicht  unbedingt sein muss etc. etc. ..,.
Dies war auch jetzt nur eine Ausnahme um euch alle mal anzuheizen und sich nicht in der kalten Jahreszeit hinterm Ofen zu verkrümeln ... Die ganzen Aaleimer von euch allen haben bei mir auch den Reiz fürs Aalangeln geweckt und hiermit möchte ich mich bei euch revanchieren und es nicht nur für mich behalten...
Jetzt aber ab ins Körbchen haja machen...
Allen viel Spaß am Wasser und geile Drills !!!!


----------



## Gufierer (16. Oktober 2020)

Manmanman, dickes Petri zu den Zettis, also mich hast Du angeheizt und war auch vorgestern erfolgreich.
Nächste Woche geht es weiter, direkt nach der Arbeit mache ich mich an den Fluss!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2020)

Danke Neckerzander und viel Erfolg...
Allen anderen auch ein Danke für die likes...
Heute mal die Füße hochlegen und regenerieren, fühle die Nacht noch in den Knochen, grins...


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke Neckerzander und viel Erfolg...
> Allen anderen auch ein Danke für die likes...
> Heute mal die Füße hochlegen und regenerieren, fühle die Nacht noch in den Knochen, grins...


Dickes Petri zu den Zettis, hat sich ja gelohnt.Top


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2020)

Petri Thomas, Respekt zum Durchhalten, sind ja doch Stündchen die du da nachts am Wasser verbringst. 

Ich stürze mich auch gleich in die Fluten und werde mal sehen was so auf die Senke schwimmt. 
WT ist 9,5 Grad. Mal sehen ob noch was geht.


----------



## kridkram (16. Oktober 2020)

Warum soll kein Aal mehr gehen Zokker?  
Die meisten probieren es nur nicht mehr. Natürlich lässt die Masse der Bisse nach und vor allem werden sie vorsichtiger und brauchen mehr Zeit zu fressen.  Als ich noch jung war hatte ich ne Phase wo ich fast nur Nachtangeln war, 2-3 x die Woche und ab November bis Ende Januar nur noch am Wochenende. Wenn es milde Nächte gab mit leichtem Wind und trübe - regnerisch hab ich im November noch Aale gefangen auf Köfi, als willkommener Beifang auf Zander!
Mit Spinnangeln hatte ich es damals nicht so.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2020)

Ja na klar Beisst der Aal noch. Aber wenn ich sonst so in 15-17h zwei drei Bisse hatte, ist es jetzt schon Glückssache. Gibt aber jetzt auch noch Nächte wo sie ordentlich Laufen. 

Senken war sehr schwer, 1,5 h nichts und auf einmal war die Senke voll Ukis. Sind zwar alle recht groß aber dann gibt es eben nur Schwänze. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## świetlik (16. Oktober 2020)

Bin wieder dabei 
48cm


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2020)

Nachtangelstelle.


----------



## świetlik (16. Oktober 2020)

Noch ein.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2020)

Bei dir ist aber noch hell. Petri.


----------



## świetlik (16. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Bei dir ist aber noch hell. Petri.


War kurz vor Dunkel. Danke


----------



## JottU (16. Oktober 2020)

Zander wollen heute nicht. Aber ein 46er Wels hat mich gerade entschneidert.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Oktober 2020)

Gott sei Dank wurde meine Augen-OP anders durchgeführt als geplant. Somit kann ich heute schon wieder am Wasser sein.
Es gab auch schon einen Biss auf Tauwurm. Im Drill war dann das Vorfach durch 
Schade schade. Mal sehen ob noch was kommt. Allen am Wasser ein ganz dickes Petri.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Oktober 2020)

Ein kleines zuppeln noch und das war es bis jetzt. Werde 0 Uhr Feierabend machen. Sehe nicht das länger bleiben Sinn macht..
Allen am Wasser, holt was raus


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Hier hat sich auch noch nichts getan, außer das es regnet.


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Einer hat sich erbarmt. Sehr zaghaft hat er gebissen. Nach 30min hab ich angeschlagen. 65er.


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Oktober 2020)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Muss in der nächsten Woche auch unbedingt los. Habe Urlaub.


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Na geht doch. Der kommt schon an die 80 ran.


----------



## inextremo6 (17. Oktober 2020)

Sehr gut Zokker,hat sich doch noch richtig gelohnt-Motiviert mich mächtig, sodass ich heute nach einer Woche Abstinenz auch nochmal durchstarte. Wasser ist bei mir noch ca.11 Grad, da sollte noch was gehen. Vorige Woche hatte ich ausser den 68er noch mehrere Bisse, bei den ich allerdings kläglich versagt habe. Zum Ende der Saison werde ich ,wass das Gerät angeht, immer sehr schlampig(ach wird schon halten). 2 Aale durch Schnurbruch noch verloren, einer war ausgeschlitzt. Also 3 zu 1 für die Aale und dieses Ergebnis wuerde ich heute Abend gern drehen. Drück Dir die Daumen, vielleicht kommt noch einer


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Danke Paul. Dir auch viel Erfolg heute Abend. 
Ich hab mich noch mal ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Na geht doch. Der kommt schon an die 80 ran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super Zokki!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Oktober 2020)

Geht doch zokker, Fettes Petri!!!
Für mich wäre es ne perfekte Nacht für diese Jahreszeit...
Wollte eigentlich auch noch zwei/drei mal Herbsterfahrung sammeln, doch der Zetti lockt mich momentan mehr...

Allen viel Spaß die unterwegs sind bzw. heute noch losziehen...


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Oktober 2020)

Ein fettes Petri, Mathias, und auch an alle anderen, schöne Schlangen! 

Sitze jetzt bei leichtem Regen an meiner alten Zanderstelle, wird heute wohl ein längerer Ansitz... Bin für alles offen, Hecht, Wels und Zander dürfen gerne beißen! 

Aal geht bei uns nicht mehr, aber man weiß ja nie... Mal abwarten, ob unter den überhängenden Zweigen was steht... 

Allen anderen am Wasser noch viel Glück und weitehin fette Beute!


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Petri Dank. 
Feierabend.


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Oktober 2020)

Ein um diese Zeit recht seltener Gast hat sich grade an meinem Angelplatz niedergelassen... Kennt jemand die Art?


----------



## Lajos1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ein um diese Zeit recht seltener Gast hat sich grade an meinem Angelplatz niedergelassen... Kennt jemand die Art?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

das ist ein Admiral. Meines Wissens einer der wenigen Schmetterlinge der in den letzten Jahrzehnten nicht weniger geworden ist, sondern sogar zugenommen hat.

Gruß 

Lajos


----------



## Naish82 (17. Oktober 2020)

Schöner neunziger Freiwasser Hecht. Schon ordentlich rund gefuttert…
Und endlich mal einer auf der neuen Rute...


----------



## inextremo6 (17. Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend. Gerade ein megadünner 50er. Der darf natürlich weiter wachsen und sollte auf jeden Fall mehr fressen. Ansonsten wird das nichts in 8 Jahren beim Wiedersehen. Gebissen auf 6er Barsch. Hoffe es kommt noch was gescheites. Aber der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## zokker (17. Oktober 2020)

Petri Paul und* Naish82*


... wünsche dir noch ein paar fette Blankaale.


----------



## inextremo6 (17. Oktober 2020)

_Danke Zokker .im moment ist Stille. Ausser nen Megabrassen,
der wohl auch kleine Barsche liebt,ist tote Hose. Dafür regnet es jetzt. Der Wetterbericht ist einfach nur noch sch...._


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2020)

Petri allen 
Bin auch draussen. 
Heut muss ich echt suchen. 
3 Zander und eine gehakte Brasse gab es. 
Mal schauen was noch passiert


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Oktober 2020)

Da den Aalen wohl jemand das Maul zugeklebt haben muss, gabs eben gerade einen 60er Zander. Der darf auch unversehrt wieder schwimmen. Ich glaube noch 1 Std. dann pack ich ein. War erst mein 2.er Biss. Die Nacht ziiiiiiieht sich. Wenigstens ist mir
wieder warm geworden


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri! Bei mir kam in über 12h Ansitz nur ein nicht verwertbarer Biß. Zudem wurde ich von der gegenüberliegenden Straßenbeleuchtung eines Dorfes und in meine Richtung fahrenden Autos voll geblendet... 

Da habe ich meinen Schirm aufgebaut und ihn so tief wie möglich eingestellt, als Blendschutz, sozusagen... 

Dann wurde es gegen 22.30 immer nebliger und eine Stunde später habe ich dann eingepackt. Mal wieder total abgeschneidert, auf Dauer ist das echt frustrierend.... :-(


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2020)

Kenne ich irgendwo her ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Oktober 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen...
Mich freut es auch sehr dass ein paar Zanderbilder eingeflattert sind, weiter so...
Ich ziehe heute Abend auch mal los und werde ein/zwei mal zwischendurch berichten wenn ich ne Teepause mache... Mache aber auch nur bis Mitternacht, es sei die machen sich bemerkbar und wollen das ich länger bleibe dann lasse ich mich natürlich auch überreden ...
Laut Infos waren die gestern nicht ganz so gut in Beißlaune, trotzdem lasse ich mich nicht entmutigen und hoffe dass die heute doppelten Hunger haben, grins...
Allen viel Spaß die am Wasser sind...


----------



## hanzz (18. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Laut Infos waren die gestern nicht ganz so gut in Beißlaune


Kann ich bestätigen. 
Bisse kamen zudem sehr zaghaft und sehr spitz. 
Hatte noch zwei Fehlbisse und dann war tote Hose.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Oktober 2020)

Allen erfolgreichen ein kräftiges Petri. Da sind ja schöne Fische bei gewesen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Oktober 2020)

Mach noch ne Stunde, drei Kontakte zwei Zander... Läuft nicht wirklich wie zuvor...
Vielleicht geht noch was...


----------



## zandertex (18. Oktober 2020)

dann fang noch wat.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2020)

Einer ging noch und ein weiterer ist bei Köder rausheben vor den Füßen rausgesprungen und Köder verfehlt...
Man hab ich mich erschrocken, hätte ruhig ne Sekunde eher drauf hauen können... paar mal angeworfen wollte aber nicht mehr... Auf dem Weg zum Auto noch auf die schnelle zwei Spots ganz kurz abwerfen... Letzte Hoffnung...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man mit nichts mehr rechnet...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2020)

Wollen nicht wirklich das ich aufhöre ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2020)

Die ersten zwei Stunden voll Tod, dann haben die sich doch noch gezeigt...
Feierabend...


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2020)

Fettes Petri Thomas. Respekt ... hast du Ausdauer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2020)

Danke Matthias !!!

Ich mache es liebend gerne und voll leidenschaftlich... Wenn ich am Wasser bin läuft mir eher die Zeit davon... Schaffe nicht vernünftig alle meine Stellen abzuangeln wo ich die Strolche noch vermute...Es ist nie langweilig denn irgendwo lauert einer...
Sitze immer beim angeln am Spot, habe ein isoliertes und Wasserabweisendes dickes gepolstertes Kissen mit Gummizug an der Hose hängen so das ich es nicht tragen muss und der hintern immer warm bleibt... Egal ob der Stein spitz, nass oder ungerade ist, ich sitze immer gemütlich....
Habe da schon so meine Steine auf der Packung wo ich gut sitze, im stehen wäre es auch zu anstrengend...
Neben den fünf Zandern hatte ich heute drei spitze Fehlbisse und vier Zander die den Köder kurz vor dem rausheben verfehlt haben und richtig in die Wasseroberfläche platschten sowie ein harten Biss der mir das Gummi voll verdreht und halb runter gezogen hat, im besten Fall hätten es auch 13 Stück werden können... Also von wegen anstrengend, bis auf die ersten beiden Stunden voll Spannung und auch Adrenalin geladen... Ich denke jetzt weißt Du warum ich so eine Ausdauer habe, es macht einfach nur Spaß wenn die Strolche aktiv sind...


----------



## Sporki (19. Oktober 2020)

So der zweite morgen ist auch vorbei, blavand bei Dänemark, ablaufendes Wasser aber anders zeitlich nicht möglich da die Kinder nur morgens schlafen ;-)


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Oktober 2020)

Versuch Nummer 1 in 2020, auf Quappe. Mal schauen ob sich eine zum anbeißen verleiten lässt. Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri.


----------



## zokker (19. Oktober 2020)

Oh Quappe geil ...  das wäre auch was für mich. Die gibt's, hier bei uns, aber leider nicht. 
Fettes Petri Heil wünsche ich dir.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Oktober 2020)

Bis jetzt passierte genau gar nichts. Weder Köfi noch Tauwurm haben Interessenten gefunden. Aber ein wenig Zeit gebe ich dem ganzen noch


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Oktober 2020)

Es gab gerade eine dicke Plötze, von ca. 30cm. Ansonsten ist es sehr sehr sehr sehr ruhig. 30 Minuten mache ich noch


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (19. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh Quappe geil ...  das wäre auch was für mich. Die gibt's, hier bei uns, aber leider nicht.
> Fettes Petri Heil wünsche ich dir.


Probieren, Matthias. Einfach probieren. Irgendein Gewässer in der Nähe wird Quappe beherbergen. Hier im Spreewald ist es leider so das es in der Spree zwar Quappe gibt, aber die Anzahl ist nicht besonders groß. Die wurden hier vor Jahrzehnten fast Komplett ausgerottet. Davor war es einer der häufigsten hier.


----------



## Sporki (20. Oktober 2020)

Blavand, leicht auflaufendes Wasser, laut Bulli 8°c und starker Wind, Beginn vor 20min, erster biss


----------



## rolfmoeller (20. Oktober 2020)

Petri zur Patten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh Quappe geil ...  das wäre auch was für mich. *Die gibt's, hier bei uns, aber leider nicht*.
> Fettes Petri Heil wünsche ich dir.



Wenn ich Mecklenburger Seenplatte unter deinem Profilbild lese muss ich dich enttäuschen, dann hast du sie noch nicht gefunden...
Müritz zb. hat einen sehr guten Bestand mit Fischen bis über 40cm hatte ich schon...


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Wenn ich Mecklenburger Seenplatte unter deinem Profilbild lese muss ich dich enttäuschen, dann hast du sie noch nicht gefunden...
> Müritz zb. hat einen sehr guten Bestand mit Fischen bis über 40cm hatte ich schon...



Ich angel aber nicht in der Müritz.
Ich hab vor 3-4 Jahren mal viele Ansitze hier in der Peene unternommen. Döbel, Plieten usw, aber nix mit Q. Hab dann mal bei den Fischern (Kummerower und Malchiner See) nachgefragt. Der vom Malchiner sagte, er hatte mal eine vor 30 Jahren und die Kummerower sagten, sehr sehr selten mal eine. Hier in der Peene wird auch viel mit Wurm geangelt und mir ist kein Fang einer Quappe je zu Ohren gekommen und ich kenne hier sehr viele Leute.
Meine einzigste Quappe, hier in der Gegend, habe ich mit 14 Jahren im Kummerower See gefangen.
Quappen wurden hier auch nie besetzt weil man Lachs und Meerforellenansiedlungen durchführt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich angel aber nicht in der Müritz.
> Ich hab vor 3-4 Jahren mal viele Ansitze hier in der Peene unternommen. Döbel, Plieten usw, aber nix mit Q. Hab dann mal bei den Fischern (Kummerower und Malchiner See) nachgefragt. Der vom Malchiner sagte, er hatte mal eine vor 30 Jahren und die Kummerower sagten, sehr sehr selten mal eine. Hier in der Peene wird auch viel mit Wurm geangelt und mir ist kein Fang einer Quappe je zu Ohren gekommen und ich kenne hier sehr viele Leute.
> Meine einzigste Quappe, hier in der Gegend, habe ich mit 14 Jahren im Kummerower See gefangen.
> Quappen wurden hier auch nie besetzt weil man Lachs und Meerforellenansiedlungen durchführt.



Das ist der Punkt, wenn welche gefangen werden sind sie auch da, Problem, sie sind nur an wenigen stellen so zahlreich, dass sich das angeln lohnt, leider...
Weil sehr leckere Gesellen die Quappen....


----------



## zokker (20. Oktober 2020)

50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, *wenn welche gefangen werden sind sie auch da*, Problem, sie sind nur an wenigen stellen so zahlreich, dass sich das angeln lohnt, leider...
> Weil sehr leckere Gesellen die Quappen....



Was ist der Punkt? Das glaube ich nämlich nicht, dass welche da sind. Die Fischer haben auch ab und zu mal einen Lachs in den Netzen und einen Seehund hab ich hier auch schon fotografiert. Die gibt es hier trotzdem nicht. Die Peene hier fließt nur durch Moorgebiete, alles Torf und weicher Grund. 

Ich bin jetzt aber raus hier ... weil mit "Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen" hat das nichts zu tun ...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

Seit ner 3/4 Stunde am Wasser 

eine Rute mit Grundel, die andere mit Madenbündel für noch mehr Grundeln...

mal schauen ob sich heute was tun wird


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

So spät los??? Viel Petri Dir...
Ich geh morgen auch wieder Zandern...


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

Konnte leider nicht früher raus


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

Schönen Zanderbiss versemmelt....

ca 5sek richtig schneller Schnurabzug, hab dann Kontakt genommen und angehauen.

anfangs auch den Widerstand gespürt aber dann ging die Schnur schlaff für nen Moment...

hab dann nur noch den Zander abziehen gesehen.....

könnt kotzen


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2020)

Das wird dir im Anglerleben noch öfter passieren. Mund abbuzze und weiter im Text.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Oktober 2020)

hehe du sagst es...


----------



## Sporki (21. Oktober 2020)

Heute morgen bei blavand nach 2 guten Tagen, einmal wieder geschneidert, dafür hat mich eine Welle überrascht und meine Hose ist bis zum Knie voll gelaufen  
So wach wahr ich noch nie. 

Allen weiterhin Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

Petri Deniz, immerhin Kontakt!!! Kann passieren...
Bei Zander schlage ich nach dem Anhieb immer noch mal nach und halte die Schnur IMMER auf Spannung... 
Als ich Anfangs die immer noch gekeschert und nicht nachgeschlagen habe, haben sich so einige vor dem Kescher verabschiedet wenn die Schnur nicht voll stramm war und nicht selten lag das Gummi neben den Zander im Kescher nach der landung...Gerade beim angeln mit nem Gummi passiert das nicht so selten...
Das passiert mir auch heute regelmäßig wenn ich zu Handlandung ansetze was ich dann aber nicht tragisch sehe...
Am meisten passiert es mir wenn der Kopf zu weit aus dem Wasser ragt bevor ich den mit der anderen Hand greifen kann schütteln die sich los,  wenn der nicht ausgedrillt ist und noch voll rumzappelt und wie schon beschrieben wenn die Schnur nicht auf Spannung ist...
Das waren die häufigsten Beobachtungen bzw.  Gründe warum die sich vorher verabschiedet haben bevor ich die Strolche in meinen Händen betrachten und bewundern konnte...

Hoffentlich sind die heute mal wieder voll gierig...
Es wird richtig windig (8 m/s )heute was die optimale Köderführung nicht einfacher macht aber die Bisse merkt man schon... Wird keine einfache Nacht aber dafür angenehm wärmer als die letzten Tage...
Ich hoffe, es gibt später was zu berichten und nicht dass die Mäuler zugenagelt sind...

Allen ein Fettes Petri, freue mich jetzt schon wie ein Kleinkind aufs Weihnachten, grins....


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich will heute Abend auch mal ein paar Köfis an die Spundwand im DEK stellen. Schöne Werkshalle im Rücken und Wind von Hinten. Da sollte man ein paar Stunden sitzen können. Ich befürchte aufgrund des Wetterumschwungs und des gefallenen Luftdrucks allerdings nichts Gutes. Aber nur die nasse Schnur fängt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Oktober 2020)

@Sporki 
Schöne Bilder. Schreib doch mal was zu Vorgehensweise. Ist das stationäres Brandungsangeln oder bist Du aktiv mit der Rute auf der Suche nach den Platten?
Wie sieht es mit dem Traumfisch Steinbutt aus?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich will heute Abend auch mal ein paar Köfis an die Spundwand im DEK stellen. Schöne Werkshalle im Rücken und Wind von Hinten. Da sollte man ein paar Stunden sitzen können. Ich befürchte aufgrund des Wetterumschwungs und des gefallenen Luftdrucks allerdings nichts Gutes. Aber nur die nasse Schnur fängt.



Sehe es ähnlich wie Du aber ich will es wissen... 
Vielleicht bringt der warme Fön den Fisch an den Haken, grins...
Viel Erfolg Torsten, ein Aal geht bei dir doch immer auch wenn du nur Zander haben willst...


----------



## Sporki (21. Oktober 2020)

@Aalzheimer, ich muss gestehen es ist das erste Mal das ich in der Brandung Fische, gehe aktiv ( warte immer ca 5min und drehe dann ca 2m ein und warte wieder) mit dem Butt Löffel vor, je 2 wattwürmer pro hacken
Habe bis jetzt erst 2 Fische verhaftet, leider keinen Steinbutt. 
Bin leider aber auch immer nur morgens am Wasser da ab 9 die Kinder belustigt werden möchten. 
Muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen das ich vllt garnicht alles richtig mache. 
Steinbutt ist doch glaube eher abends vertreten oder? 
Außerdem sind meine wattwürmer eine volle Katastrophe, haben nach einem Tag schon gut angefangen zu mockern und sind sehr spröde. 

Bin aber für jeden tip sehr dankbar. 

Allen anderen Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

Macht nicht wirklich Spaß bei den Wind... absolut keine köderkontrolle, Würfe landen auch da wo man nicht will und es auch nicht sieht...
Wollte schön fast abbrechen aber die beiden haben mich doch noch überredet...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

....


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Oktober 2020)

Sind noch mal am DEK mal sehen was noch geht.


----------



## hanzz (21. Oktober 2020)

@Lil Torres
Petri Heil
Auf was geht's?

Petri Thomas 
Da geht noch was


----------



## ragbar (21. Oktober 2020)

Sporki schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer, ich muss gestehen es ist das erste Mal das ich in der Brandung Fische, gehe aktiv ( warte immer ca 5min und drehe dann ca 2m ein und warte wieder) mit dem Butt Löffel vor, je 2 wattwürmer pro hacken
> Habe bis jetzt erst 2 Fische verhaftet, leider keinen Steinbutt.
> Bin leider aber auch immer nur morgens am Wasser da ab 9 die Kinder belustigt werden möchten.
> Muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen das ich vllt garnicht alles richtig mache.
> ...


Steinbutt steht nicht auf Wurm,der mag Fisch,so nen schönen Herings-oder Makrelenfetzen am Pilker oder gleich nen ganzen Sandaal.
Hier im Forum gibt's ne Reportage  vom Jesco Peschutter,guck dir die mal an.

Ich hältere meine Wattwürmer im Eimer mit Seewasser in Verbindung mit einer Köderfischpumpe, nehme immer ungefähr die Menge in einem kleinen Becher mit Deckel zum Angeln mit, die ich voraussichtlich verbrauchen werde.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

Nr.3 hat sich auch erbarmt...
Vielleicht kann’s noch was werden...
Muss leider im Windschatten der Buhne angeln und dann stromauf, mag ich nicht so wirklich... hoffentlich lässt der Winf nach, unmöglich im freien Feld...


----------



## Sea Hawk (21. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht , du bist doch Verrückt besonders bei dem Wetter  peitschen  zu fahren . Denke einfach mal das du besonders bei diesen extrem fallenden Luftdruck wissen willst ob was geht....
Wünsche dir noch viel  Erfolg in


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

Kann bei den Wind nicht richtig werfen , immer auf Verdacht...Unmöglich Stellen anzuwerfen wo die Strolche stehen...kann jede Buhne nur zu 30% richtig abangeln... Egal nächste Buhne jetzt... zwei Buhnen drei Fische...
Luftdruck ist mir egal, kannst eh nicht nach gehen, mal so mal so....
Allen anderen Fettes Petri die sich bei den Wind rumschlagen....


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Oktober 2020)

Dar einzige was hier aktiv ist sind die mistigen Krabben


----------



## Sea Hawk (21. Oktober 2020)

Immer positiv  denken


----------



## Lil Torres (21. Oktober 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> @Lil Torres
> Petri Heil
> Auf was geht's?
> 
> ...



hallo @hanzz, auf der couch geht gerade mal so gar nix... 

spaß beiseite, glaube du wolltest den luis markieren. für mich geht's am wochenende aber nochmal raus zum karpfenangeln. ich denke werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Oktober 2020)

Schicht im Schacht ...
Macht kein Spaß,keine ordentliche Köderführung = keine Kontakte...
Aber morgen sind die dran, grins...


----------



## hanzz (22. Oktober 2020)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> hallo @hanzz, auf der couch geht gerade mal so gar nix...
> 
> spaß beiseite, glaube du wolltest den luis markieren. für mich geht's am wochenende aber nochmal raus zum karpfenangeln. ich denke werde dann mal berichten.


Jau. Voll vertippt. 
Dann trotzdem ein Petri


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Oktober 2020)

Falls ich gemeint war. Zander und Aal waren gewünscht. Ist aber nur eine Wollhandkrabbe geworden. Na ja, egal. Beim nächsten Mal wird es wieder besser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Bin schon wieder zu Hause ...
Den Wind bzw. schon Sturm habe ich voll unterschätzt, das es schwer wird dachte ich mir es auch schon vorher...
Im Stillen dachte ich bei der warmen Temperatur und den Wind könnte es außergewöhnlich werden, leider ist der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen und ich hatte den schlechtesten Tag der letzten sechs Touren erwischt... Auf der Rückfahrt waren es noch zwischen 17-19 grad laut Autothermometer ...
Auf ein neues, da kann man nichts machen...
Nochmals Danke für die Petris, vielleicht gehts morgen nochmals bei der Temperatur wieder los, dann ohne Wind ... mal sehen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Oktober 2020)

@Drillsucht69 
Tja Thomas. Aus dem Grund war ich auch bereits wieder um 21.00 Uhr zu Hause. Das war nicht schön, auch wenn der Wind von hinten kam, was mit den Stellfischruten auch gar nicht anders gehen würde. Dazu war es noch ziemlich Aktionslos. Hatte noch nen Kumpel mit. Gegen halb acht hatte ich einen 45 Zander auf Köfi. Das war bis zum Beschluss des Einpackens die einzige Action in 4 Stunden. Beim Einpacken wäre es mir aber fast wieder gelungen, der Aal. Biss auf Grundel und vorsichtiger Abzug.
Leider habe ich mit offenem Bügel angeschlagen (Bei so wenig Action und Langeweile vorher sei das zu entschuldigen  ). Habe Ihn dann auch noch bis an die Oberfläche bekommen, dann schlitzte er aus. War wieder ein sehr guter, auf jeden Fall Ü70. Passte zum Angeltag


----------



## rolfmoeller (22. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Sind noch mal am DEK mal sehen was noch geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eine mutige Rutenhalterung.
bei uns an der Lühe oder Este gehen die Brassen so damit wandern.


----------



## Mooskugel (22. Oktober 2020)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> eine mutige Rutenhalterung.
> bei uns an der Lühe oder Este gehen die Brassen so damit wandern.



Bügel ist offen. Die Schnur ist mit Gummi bzw. Schnurclip eingeklemmt. Sollte also nichts passieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch seit 19.15 h wieder unterwegs... zwei gingen schon an den Haken... Sehe es als Entschädigung für gestern...
Mal checken was so geht....
Allen ein Petri Heil...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Ne. 3 auch gelandet.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Nr. 4
Das geht schon1,5 h 4 Fische ....
Mehr später dazu...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Oktober 2020)

Wow


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Oktober 2020)

Erste Buhne vier Stück...
Zweite Buhne zwei, wollte die eigentlich überspringen...
Jetzt ab zu dritten...
Darf mich nicht mehr lang aufhalten nur razzfazz abwerfen und weiter...
Haben Bock die Strolche...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

Dritte Buhne Strom ab: Zwei, ein Aussteiger und fehlbiss...
Strom auf: zwei Stück 
Jetzt zu vierten, man am liebsten noch die nächsten fünf... Schaffe es leider nicht... muss mir auf Verdacht die besten aussuchen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann auch Friedfisch, grins...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hier:


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Fettes Petri Thomas ... man man man ... was du wieder raus ziehst


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

Danke Matthias!!!

Feierabend.... Die nächsten drei Buhnen nur noch zwei Stück und ein Barsch...Entweder zogen die da nicht rein oder Beißfenster zu... Werde es leider nicht erfahren, vielleicht hätte ich die ersten drei nochmals beackern sollen...
Egal, alles gut....
12 Stück ein Aussteiger und ein Fehlbiss .... Haben voll genommen ...
Brasse auf Gummi schafft auch nicht jeder und ein Barsch noch oben drauf...
Die letzten zwei Stunden hätte ich mir auch schenken können...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

Das war der letzte von heute....
Hat mein Gummi zum Boden gedrückt der Strolch, machen die gerne wenn die kein Bock haben... Leider war da ein Haken dran... Schon öfter welche so gefangen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

So Jungs, stand drei Stunden auf der Rückfahrt im Stau, Vollsperrung so ein Mist...Vor etwa 1/2 Stunde erst reingekommen...Hätte auch noch angeln können, grins...


Aber hier noch drei vom Dutzend heute, 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
um die Lust in Euch zu wecken... Ab ans Wasser!!!!
Ich mach erstmal haja.....


----------



## DenizJP (23. Oktober 2020)

@Drillsucht69  Petri 

ich stand gestern an ner Spundwand - gab nen Tock auf GuFi und paar Rapfenbisse auf wobbler.

hingen tat leider keiner..


----------



## Sporki (23. Oktober 2020)

So, der letzte angel Tag  in blavand ist beendet, sehr hohe Wellen und viel Gegenwind, hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht für das erste Mal brandungsangeln. 
Insgesamt zwar nur 2 Fische auf ca 11h Angeln auf 5 Tage verteilt. 
Heute morgen leider Fisch Nummer 3 verloren, dieser hat aber einen schönen starken Kampf geliefert von knapp 30min.
Gefangen wurde nur bei ablaufenden Wasser mit Butt Löffel von 75 g die aber glaube noch zu leicht sind. Trieben immer sehr stark zur Seite ab beim einholen. 

Werde es auf jedenfall noch Mal im nächsten  Jahr probieren, dann Mal eine Wohnung bei havide Sande suchen und richtige brandungs Ausrüstung. Meine Karpfen Rute braucht jetzt etwas Pflege 

Allen anderen Petri und viele fische


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. Oktober 2020)

Moin Moin,
wir sind seit Samstag auf der Sonneninseln Fyn. Anbei sende ich Euch einmal ein paar Fotos von der Meerforelleninsel. Wir haben uns den Fynenführer in Buchform vorab beschafft und Fischen ausgesuchte Spots ab und  haben natürlich mittlerweile unsere Lieblingsplätze wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen (wind u welle). Fakt ist das jede Menge Fisch vor Ort ist in allen Größen. Natürlich auch gefärbte und die werden selbstredend wieder zurückgesetzt. Aber ist sind auch sehr viele blanke Fische vor Ort und einige gute 50er liegen auf Eis bzw. im Bauch. Richtig großes Fische sind auch da und leider sind diese allesamt im Drill ausgestiegen. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Fakt ist es ist eine wunderbare Fischerei hier auf der Insel mit unausschöpfbaren Möglichkeiten und die Insel ist egal zu welcher Jahreszeit immer eine Reise wert


----------



## schwerhoeriger (23. Oktober 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wir sind seit Samstag auf der Sonneninseln Fyn. Anbei sende ich Euch einmal ein paar Fotos von der Meerforelleninsel. Wir haben uns den Fynenführer in Buchform vorab beschafft und Fischen ausgesuchte Spots ab und  haben natürlich mittlerweile unsere Lieblingsplätze wenn die Rahmenbedingungen passen (wind u welle). Fakt ist das jede Menge Fisch vor Ort ist in allen Größen. Natürlich auch gefärbte und die werden selbstredend wieder zurückgesetzt. Aber ist sind auch sehr viele blanke Fische vor Ort und einige gute 50er liegen auf Eis bzw. im Bauch. Richtig großes Fische sind auch da und leider sind diese allesamt im Drill ausgestiegen. Ist aber auch nicht schlimm. Fakt ist es ist eine wunderbare Fischerei hier auf der Insel mit unausschöpfbaren Möglichkeiten und die Insel ist egal zu welcher Jahreszeit immer eine Reise wert


 
Öhm,

mein Neid ist dir gewiss.... wünsche noch eine erfolgreiche Zeit......

Grussen Michael


----------



## Justsu (23. Oktober 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> wir sind seit Samstag auf der Sonneninseln Fyn. [...]



Sehr schöne Bilder! Vielen Dank dafür und weiterhin viel Petri! 

Wenn Ihr ein bisschen Kondition habt, dann macht mal den Trip nach Aebelö... sehr zu empfehlen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser und Petri an die Fänger. 

Ich bin auch draußen. Senken brauchte ich heute nicht, hab noch Köfis vom letzten Mal.


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Nach langem Suchen musste ich feststellen das ein Flott fehlte. 5min gewartet und angehauen. Ist aber nicht abgezogen. Hab ihm wohl direkt vors Maul geworfen. So um die 65.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Oktober 2020)

Respekt bei dem Wetter noch auf Aal anzusitzen !

Auf welcher Tiefe kam denn der Biss ?

Petri zokker 

R.S.


----------



## inextremo6 (23. Oktober 2020)

Gratulation Zokker,  geht ja gut los.Hatte ich noch nie am frühen Nachmittag, hab da aber auch noch nie probiert. Ich pausiere heute, da Dauerregen aufzieht, werde aber morgen durchstarten. Der Oktober läuft bei mir sehr bescheiden. Bisher erst 4 Aale, aber vielleicht kommt......
Wünsch dir noch beste Erfolge in den megalangen Nächten ist alles möglich,Von 0 Aale bis open end...


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Der Aal biss in 3,5m Tiefe. 

Ja Paul, da haste recht. Megalange Nächte sind das jetzt. Regnen tut es auch, soll aber zum Abend aufhören.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2020)

Mensch Matthias, das geht ja super los. Ich habe die Waffen gerade erst scharf gemacht


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Na denn Petri Heil.


----------



## świetlik (23. Oktober 2020)

Wo sind die Fische?


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. Oktober 2020)




----------



## JottU (23. Oktober 2020)

Regen war bei uns auch seit Nachmittag angemeldet. Aber bei 17 Grad hat mich nichts zu Hause gehalten. Nicht ein Tropfen bis jetzt, und der Mond lugt auch schon durch die Wolken.


----------



## świetlik (23. Oktober 2020)

Ca. 500m Fluss abgefischt mit Köder die Gut gehen. Von 15 bis 19 Uhr.
Und nix.
Kann doch nicht sein dass die Fische alle sind.
Allen wünsche ich schöne Wochenende.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Oktober 2020)

@Aalzheimer 
Was sind das denn für Rutenhalter. Ist das ein Eigenbau?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

Petri Matthias....
Ist doch schon mal super und ein guter Anfang ...Da kann man schon entspannt auf die Nacht hoffen... Wünsche dir dass der eine oder andere auch noch kommt...

Dir Torsten auch ein Petri und besten Erfolg sowie ebenfalls allen anderen die am Wasser sind...

Dann drücke ich euch allen die Daumen und würde mich über Bilder bzw. Berichte sehr erfreuen...

Nochmals besten Dank für die Petris bzw. likes von euch allen...
Ich starte erst am Sonntag Abend wieder los wenn Wetter mitspielt...
Heute und morgen ist mein Kumpel auf unserer gemeinsamen Strecke unterwegs, so sind wir beide auf dem laufenden und ich bin jetzt schon voll neugierig was der so rauszaubert...
Fisch ist drin, denn ich habe  gestern für ihn ordentlich eingesetzt, grins...


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Danke Thomas. Hoffentlich nützt das Daumen drücken. Ich hab so im Urin ... das gar nichts geht. 
Hab mich in Schilfnähe gelegt, leider erst im dustern, weil es so lange geregelt hat. Angeln liegen zwischen 1 und 2 Metern.


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2020)

Hat sich noch einer erbarmt. Kein Riese aber ü60.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2020)

Ui, da läuft aber mehr als bei uns. Beide Kumpels bisher einen Barsch und ich einen kleinen Zhetti. Frustrierend. Da sieht es bei Matze im Eimer wesentlich besser aus


----------



## JottU (23. Oktober 2020)

Na aber wenigstens was. Bei mir gab es noch nicht mal einen Zupper. Das einzige was mich bei Laune hält ist das Wetter.


----------



## JottU (23. Oktober 2020)

Und Schnitzelbrötchen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Hat sich noch einer erbarmt. Kein Riese aber ü60.
> Anhang anzeigen 358208


Sieht doch schon ganz schick aus dein Eimer...machst mich schon wieder heiß ein Versuch zu starten...
Haben erst neun Uhr... Einer noch vor dem schlafen und einen noch als Wecker heute Nacht... 

@ Torsten;
Probierst du noch gezielt auf Aal oder eher auf Glück als Beifang ???
Wünsche dir und deinen Kumpels eine gesellige Runde und Petri zum kleinen...


----------



## JottU (24. Oktober 2020)

Heute mal geschneidert. Aber egal, man kann nicht immer fangen. Zeit einzupacken - es ist halt kein Sommer mehr und langsam wird es frisch.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2020)

Im Morgengrau biss noch ein Ordentlicher. 2 Nuckelbisse und eine Strippe gab es die Nacht noch. Ich werde mir jetzt eine schöne, 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
ruhige Bucht suchen. Frühstück.


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Mooskugel (24. Oktober 2020)

Dann guten Appetit und Petri zu den Aalen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Na dann dickes Petri Matthias  
Bei uns kam bis halb eins nur noch ein Biss bei meinem Kumpel. Der konnte sich aber sehen lassen . 

@Drillsucht69 
Nein, habe es nicht gezielt auf Aal versucht, alle Stöcker mit Köfis zwischen 20-40cm über Grund. Das hat, wie ihr gesehen habt, aber die letzten Male doch immer wieder auch für Aal geklappt. Aber was soll's, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag.

Nochmal der Fisch von meinem Angelkumpel:


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Und ne schöne Herbstimpression


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2020)

Feierabend.
Wäre gern noch etwas geblieben, aber ich muß mit unserer Katze zum Tierarzt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Oktober 2020)

Fettes Petri Matthias !!!
Ne gelungene und zufrieden stellende Tour sag ich da mal... Schön wieder Eimerbilder hier zu sehen...

@ Torsten:
Schöner Barsch für den Kanal,  der verdient auch besonders ein ganz dickes Petri !!!
Mal ne Frage, wo positioniert ihr eure Köder genau auf Zander ???

Ich werde heute mal für zwei Stündchen hier vor der Tür ein paar Würfe auf Barsch Am Kanal machen...
Vielleicht zeigt sich mal einer oder zwei...
Allen die heute ans Wasser schaffen schon mal ein Petri Heil !!!


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Oktober 2020)

Moin! Ein fettes Petri zu den guten Aalen, Jungs! Mußte heute, bei DEM schönen Wetter, wieder an meinen Fluß, ausnahmsweise mal mit Fahrrad und Anhänger... 

Hier stehen einige Hechte und zumindest ein Wels, ein Rotauge und ein Barsch sollten doch einen Biß bringen! 

Ab morgen werden die Nächte noch länger, dafür wirds eine Stunde eher hell.... Hoffentlich durchbreche ich dieses We endlich meine Schneiderserie, kann nicht ewig so weitergehen! 

Allen anderen am Wasser viel Glück und Petri Heil!


----------



## kridkram (24. Oktober 2020)

Petri an alle Fänger! Ich bin jetzt voll heiß und werde nach dem Mittag auch los machen. Erst auf Karpfen und nebenbei Köfis senken und dann eine mit Köfi auf alle Fälle. Das Wetter ist Bombe hier, ich weiß nur nicht wohin? Unsere Talsperre hat eine Vorsperre, so 3ha groß mit Karpfen bis ü 90 und Aalen, hatte voriges Jahr einen von 3 pfd. Aber nur einzelne Zander, nur 1-2 werden pro Jahr gefangen, aber da ist es schön ruhig. 
In der Hauptsperre gibt es eben auch schöne Zander in guten Stückzahlen, dafür aber auch jede Menge Besucherverkehr bei dem Wetter, das mag ich nicht so! Gehe deswegen lieber Spinnangeln dort oder bei schlechtem Wetter. 
Was tun?
Matthias ich beneide dich, schöne Ecke zum Leben und Angeln dort, hast ein Boot mit Kabine , ideal fürs Nachtangeln, da lässt es sich aushalten! 
Aber es sei dir gegönnt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Die Ruten werden genau so Gestellt wie beim Aalangeln. Aktuell geht es flach so bei 1-1,5m tatsächlich noch am besten. Die Langen Ruten bei über 2m tiefe und mehr schweigen häufig. Das Wasser hat noch eine gute Temperatur. Die tiefen Regionen dauern je nach Wetter hier wohl noch ein bisschen. Und ich packe den Köfi nicht wie beim Wurm 3-5cm über dem Grund, sondern halt 15-50cm.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Oktober 2020)

Petri an alle!

wollte heute morgen um 5 an ne viel versprechende Stelle wo ich bereits Rapfen und Zander dran hatte.

Pustekuchen! Dort angekommen saßen auf ca 15m Strecke 8 Ansitzangel..... die hatten sogar noch Stehlampen mit Flutlicht aufgestellt.....


bin dann abgedreht....


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2020)

Danke für die tollen Bilder , Jungs ! 

Der Barsch ist ja mal ne´ richtige Kanone  - so 45er Länge etwa ?

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Oktober 2020)

@Aalzheimer:

Habe nur nachgefragt um dir eventuell paar Tipps zu geben wo ich meine finde...
Es überträgt sich auch so auf den Rhein .... Werfe so einiges ab um abzusuchen aber die genannte Tiefe ist am effektivsten, da bekomme ich auch die meisten Einschläge in der Rute ... Bist ja ein alter Hase....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Oktober 2020)

Bin mal unterwegs auf Barsch...
Die Strecke laufe ich mal ab und gucke ob ich die finde....
Einfach an der Wand den Köder hinter mir ziehen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Oktober 2020)

Ach wie süß, grins...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer:
> ...Bist ja ein alter Hase....


 Aber man darf nie auslernen, gerade von einem noch älterem Hasen kann man was aufschnappen


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Oktober 2020)

Und Petri zum kleinen Punker


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Oktober 2020)

So Ende im Gelände....
Habe die Barsche nicht gefunden, vier kleine wollten noch...
Naja, wie sagt man so schön: die frische Luft hat’s auch gut getan...
Allen viel Spaß die ihr Glück versuchen...
Erstmal Borussia reinpicken....


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Oktober 2020)

Seit 18.30 Feierabend, in 8,5 h nicht ein Biß... Dafür hat mich ein Eisvogel besucht und lautstark begrüßt! 
Allein deswegen hat sich der Tag gelohnt!


----------



## kridkram (25. Oktober 2020)

Hab gestern bis 21 Uhr geangelt in der Hauptsperre, Vorstau wollte ich aber kein Platz zu parken. 
Zufällig war ein Bekannter auch am Fischen.
Bei mir ging im Hellen garnichts, Kollege hatte zwei Karpfen im 40 iger Bereich. 
Im Dunkeln hatte ich auf Wurm Bisse, ein schöner Brassen von 50 cm blieb hängen. Auf Köfi ging garnichts. 
Trotzdem wars wieder mal schön am Wasser zu sein.
Werde es jetzt öfter abends mit der Spinnrute probieren auf Zander.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Oktober 2020)

Wollte heute in Frankfurt erneut an die eine Stelle gehen und gucken...

da haben sie zu 9 mit 18(!) Ruten auf 20m Fläche gehockt....

überlege ob ich nächstes Jahr mir überhaupt die Frankfurter Karte noch holen soll...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

Erstmal ein Fettes Petri in die Runde!!!
War heute Zandern diesmal mit ein Kumpel zusammen der schon Freitag und Samstag unterwegs war... Der angelt richtig gut und konnte Freitag 17 Stück u. Samstag 12 Stück rauszaubern sowie heute elf...
Es ging für mich total schlecht los... Kumpel hatte bereits sieben und ich immer noch null Zander... ich dachte schon an eine richtig fette Klatsche...Bevor ich meine Rute drin hatte, hatte er bereits zwei...
Zum Schluss konnte ich noch auf acht zu elf verkürzen...So hatten wir bis zwei Uhr eine lustige und erfolgreiche Nacht mit 19 Stück wo wir beide richtig happy waren...
Bin voll KO, erstmal haja machen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ach noch ganz vergessen...
Ich hatte schon wieder ein Klodeckel erwischt... Die müssen mächtig Hunger haben...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wollte heute in Frankfurt erneut an die eine Stelle gehen und gucken...
> 
> da haben sie zu 9 mit 18(!) Ruten auf 20m Fläche gehockt....
> 
> überlege ob ich nächstes Jahr mir überhaupt die Frankfurter Karte noch holen soll...


Wenn Fische gefangen werden ist es nicht verkehrt da beim zugucken auch was abzugucken und auch mal ein smalltalk mit dem erfolgreichen Angler halten...
Bei 18 Angeln sollte doch was gehen...


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

nicht wirklich.... scheiterte bereits daran, dass lediglich einer rudimentär Deutsch konnte. und der sagte nur "Kein Platz - voll!"

die haben größtenteils mit Posen geangelt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2020)

Kenne ich von der Weser.

Plötzlich standen 5 Mann genau neben mir , 2m. entfernt , ohne zu fragen und twisterten.

Nach mehreren Würfen und 1 Zander zog die Gruppe geschlossen weiter.

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer
> Was sind das denn für Rutenhalter. Ist das ein Eigenbau?



Sorry, ganz überlesen. Ja der vorderste gehört meinem Kumpel. Hat er sich selbst gebaut. Kannst aber nicht mitnehmen, wenn Du ein 20 Kilo-Schein hast.
Wäre nichts für mich. Gibt es von der Stange für 25 Euro wesentlich besser. Die Ruten im Hintergrund sind meine. Stehen nur auf einem Bank-Stick mit Bissanzeiger drauf. Die Rutenenden habe ich mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Da kommt dann ein Stein drauf und fertig. Kaum was zu schleppen, die Ruten stehen flach über Wasser und auch bei Wind sehr stabil.


----------



## Fattony (26. Oktober 2020)

Heute nach langer Pause wieder mal am Wasser.

Sohn is auf der Welt und gesund. Jetzt hab ich ein paar Stunden Zeit.


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Oktober 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sorry, ganz überlesen. Ja der vorderste gehört meinem Kumpel. Hat er sich selbst gebaut. Kannst aber nicht mitnehmen, wenn Du ein 20 Kilo-Schein hast.
> Wäre nichts für mich. Gibt es von der Stange für 25 Euro wesentlich besser. Die Ruten im Hintergrund sind meine. Stehen nur auf einem Bank-Stick mit Bissanzeiger drauf. Die Rutenenden habe ich mit Schrumpfschlauch überzogen. Da kommt dann ein Stein drauf und fertig. Kaum was zu schleppen, die Ruten stehen flach über Wasser und auch bei Wind sehr stabil.


Danke für die Antwort. Habe mir schon einige Rutenhalter angesehen, aber entweder sind die zu "windig" aufgebaut oder zu schwer. So eine richtig überzeugende Lösung war da noch nicht bei. Die Sache mit Bankstick und Stein werde ich aber auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Heute nach langer Pause wieder mal am Wasser.
> 
> Sohn is auf der Welt und gesund. Jetzt hab ich ein paar Stunden Zeit.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
In ein paar Jahren könnt ihr dann zusammen los...


----------



## Fattony (26. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank! 

Der kleine ist doch 6 Wochen zu früh gekommen. Ich hab Brassen gefangen die größer waren als er. Soweit ist aber alles gut und in ein paar Jährchen wird dann gleich mit der Stippe angefangen


----------



## Freizeit (26. Oktober 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Heute nach langer Pause wieder mal am Wasser.
> 
> Sohn is auf der Welt und gesund. Jetzt hab ich ein paar Stunden Zeit.



Glückwunsch. Genieße die Zeit


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2020)

Glückwunsch 

mit Sohnemann im Schlepptau den ersten Aal oder Zander rausziehen während er einen anfeuert ist unersetzbar!!


----------



## Vanner (26. Oktober 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Sohn is auf der Welt und gesund. Jetzt hab ich ein paar Stunden Zeit.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 6 Wochen zu früh ist ja kein Problem, Hauptsache es sind alle Gesund.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Oktober 2020)

Luis2001 schrieb:


> Die Sache mit Bankstick und Stein werde ich aber auch mal ausprobieren.


@Luis2001 
Ich hatte mich im Aale 2020 Trööt damit schon mal bildlich und detaillierter geäußert.

Schau mal ab Beitrag 360





						Aale 2020
					

Der erste Besuch kommt      Die sind mir tausendmal lieber als einen Biber am Angelplatz im Wasser!   Dein Bach hat übrigens große Ähnlichkeit mit unserer Zenn!  Dann Wünsche ich dir (euch) eine Biberfreie Nacht und schöne Schleicher! :-)




					anglerboard.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

Stunde nickerchen dann gehts wieder ans Wasser in die Nachtschicht...


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2020)

Will heute Abend auch raus meine neue Kopflampe testen.

und bis wieviel Lumen bei Rotlicht die Fische noch mitspielen...


----------



## zandertex (26. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Will heute Abend auch raus meine neue Kopflampe testen.
> 
> und bis wieviel Lumen bei Rotlicht die Fische noch mitspielen...


ich habe meinen größten zander (86 cm) in 5 metern entfernung zu ufer im hellsten schein der kopflampe gefangen.auf fischfetzen.............mitten im wald,da gibt es sonst kein bisschen licht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

Heute sind die vorsichtig, kriege die nur in den Ecken wo der Wind nicht das Wasser reindrückt, eher die ruhigen Ecken wo keine Strömung ist... Vier konnte ich überlisten...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Will heute Abend auch raus meine neue Kopflampe testen.
> 
> und bis wieviel Lumen bei Rotlicht die Fische noch mitspielen...


Teste lieber deine Köder und nicht die Lampe Deniz ...hier ist stürmisch, haben es nicht so vorher angesagt...
Jetzt nächste Buhne...
Viel Glück ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Oktober 2020)

Schöner Beifang...


----------



## zandertex (26. Oktober 2020)

der schmackhafteste fisch aus unsren gewässern.


----------



## STRULIK (27. Oktober 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schöner Beifang...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Drillsucht69 
wo hast du diesen Rücksack her?


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2020)

Ist irgendein Assault Pack, nutze seit einiger Zeit auch 2 günstige von Miltec in unterschiedlicher Größe und Preis-Leistung ist 1a.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2020)

STRULIK schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> wo hast du diesen Rücksack her?


Von Angeldomäne.... Habe ich mal geschenkt bekommen... Finde den garnicht so schlecht mit den Unterteilungen...


----------



## Bootsy48 (28. Oktober 2020)

Ende Oktober im T-Shirt aufbauen...  Ich genieße es einfach


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2020)

Jo,

schön mild derzeit - habe auch nicht wirklich Bock auf Frost ... 

R.S.

P.S: WodrauftustDudennangelntun?


----------



## Bootsy48 (28. Oktober 2020)

Mann mann Leute.... Was man hier am Teich alles sehen kann.... Gerade hat ein Milan mit ner Forelle in der Mitte gekãmpft und gewonnen.... Brauchst kein Fernsehen mehr


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2020)

Bin das letzte Mal, dieses Jahr, draußen. Bin etwas später gefahren weil es den ganzen Tag geregnet hat. Regnet aber immer noch. 
Angeln sind schon scharf, bin vorher nicht zum Posten gekommen. Mal sehen ob noch einer will. WT 9 Grad. 
Man wird das früh dunkel.


----------



## Skott (30. Oktober 2020)

PETRI für dich, Matthias!


----------



## hanzz (30. Oktober 2020)

Viel Erfolg und Petri @zokker


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2020)

Petri Dank ... bisher hat sich noch nix getan. Regen hat seit 10min aufgehört. 
Der Biber schlägt mit den Schwanz, stört ihn wohl das ich in seinem Revier liege.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Oktober 2020)

Hi. Zokker.. ja die Biber sind echt sauer wenn man in ihrem Revier angelt, aber die bringen mir zumindest meist Glück. Drück dir die Daumen für deine Abschlusstour. Bei mir ist diese morgen, Wasser hat noch 13 Grad bei uns, aber kein  Kleinfisch mehr da.Vorige Woche hatte ich deshalb auch eine komplette 0 Runde. Naja mal schauen was morgen passiert.....Hau rein, ein 80er ist noch drin


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2020)

Dann viel Glück beim letzten Versuch euch beiden...
Ich wünsche euch den einen oder anderen bei euch im Eimer oder auf dem Handtuch...

Ich war auch Zandern bis drei Uhr und bin richtig happy das der November noch richtig gut für Zander ist... Kann mich so noch austoben...Haben heute zu zweit mal wieder richtig Spaß gehabt und ordentlich abgeräumt... Im Schnitt gab es fünf Zander pro Buhne zu zweit, das war megageil... Man hat richtig den Unterschied gemerkt, dass die Buhnen wegen starken Wind und schlechten Wetter fast ne Woche unberührt waren oder wir haben halt ein Megatag erwischt...
Wünsche allen viel Spaß und besten Erfolg am Wasser...


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2020)

Petri Thomas uns Danke Paul. 

Ich hatte die Nacht nicht einen Biss. Hab jetzt die Angeln noch mal in tiefes Wasser geworfen.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute meinen allerersten Hechtbiss gehabt.
Leider im Drill verloren 

hatte 70+ schätze ich


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Thomas uns Danke Paul.
> 
> Ich hatte die Nacht nicht einen Biss. Hab jetzt die Angeln noch mal in tiefes Wasser geworfen.



Danke Matthias... Sehr schade, hätte gern noch ein Eimerbild gesehen...

Wollen mal hoffen, dass inextremo uns noch eins von seinen Handtüchern zeigt... Viel Glück...

@DenizJP :
Petri Deniz !!!  Der nächste bleibt kleben, dran bleiben...

Sollte bei mir ein besserer drauf hauen dann gibt es auch Bilder... Der Schnitt ist so 50-65cm... Will hoffen, dass jetzt auch die fetten Muttis sich mal zeigen wenn es jetzt noch kälter wird...

Allen ein Fettes Petri !!!!


----------



## zokker (31. Oktober 2020)

Feierabend.
Es klarte immer mehr auf, bin im T-Shirt zurück gefahren. Hab mir richtig viel Zeit gelassen, das entschädigt für alles.


----------



## bw1 (31. Oktober 2020)

@ zokker
Schade, dass es zum Abschluss nicht geklappt hat. Immerhin hast du es versucht. Und wunderschöne Bilder hast du mal wieder gemacht!


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend.
> Es klarte immer mehr auf, bin im T-Shirt zurück gefahren. Hab mir richtig viel Zeit gelassen, das entschädigt für alles.
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht jeder Tag ist Fischtag, aber trotzdem hast du unendlich viel mitgenommen, danke für deine Impressionen!


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute meinen allerersten Hechtbiss gehabt.
> Leider im Drill verloren
> 
> hatte 70+ schätze ich
> ...




Merke Dir die Stelle -

Wenn Du mit einer Posenrute und Köderfisch anrückst ( Stahlvorfach ! ) , sollte er nehmen.

Da Du weißt, dass der Fisch Maß hat, kann man mit dem Anhieb länger warten.

Soll es mit Spinne nochmal losgehen, wechsel den Köder.

Der Eingehängte hat einen kleinen Drilling und die Spinnrute sieht recht hart aus.

In dieser Konstellation schüttelt sich der Hecht ruckzuck los. ( Was ja erlebt wurde )

Hechtblinker mit entsprechend großem Drilling hält den Fisch besser !

Oder Gummiköder mit großem Jighaken nehmen !

R.S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2020)

Das Losschütteln lag vermutlich an der umgedrehten Zwillings-Konstruktion des Spinmad.

Diese senkt das Hänger-Risiko, bringt aber halt auch mal den einen oder anderen Aussteiger bzw. Felbiss mehr.

Geflecht und harte Rute passen da schon optimal - auch bei so einem "Semi-Weedless"-Setup muss der Anschlag so stark wie möglich reingehuft werden, damit das möglichst zuverlässig tackert.

Der Spinmad scheint dem Hecht ja zu gefallen - drum den Köder optional auf nen ausreichend starkdrähtigen Normaldrilling umbauen, dann hängt der Fisch beim nächsten Mal sicherer.

Oder den offenschenkeligen Zwilling einfach rumdrehen, so dass die Hakenspitzen nach unten zeigen (das geht in ein paar Sek., potenziell auch ohne Werkzeug je nach Finger-Power).

Dies verstärkt potenziell den "Selbsthak-Effekt", da der Oberkiefer die Hakenspitzen beim Zuschnappen in den Unterkiefer reinzimmert - das hakt dann deutlich besser / fester als andersrum

--> der Spinmad läuft konstruktionsbedingt "linear" bzw. rotiert nicht. Ein nach unten umgedrehter Zwilling bleibt daher "unterwegs" in optimaler Hak-Position.

Fett anschlagen ist aber trotzdem immer Pflicht.

Wobei natürlich jeweils auch der Köder evtl. schneller den Hängertod stirbt, wenn solche Umbau-Maßnahmen vorgenommen werden.

Wie schon mal angemerkt: Alles kann man halt nicht auf einmal haben.

Ergänzung: 

Falls einem die offenen Zwillings-Schenkel gruselig in puncto evtl. Aushebeln / Lösen des Hakens vom Köder vorkommen sollten, einfach mit einem Stückchen Wickeldraht sichern und dessen Enden verdrallen.

Dafür tut es dünner (= noch ausreichend komfortabel wickelbarer) Blumendraht völlig.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend.
> Es klarte immer mehr auf, bin im T-Shirt zurück gefahren. Hab mir richtig viel Zeit gelassen, das entschädigt für alles.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Zokker,

was mir immer wieder auffällt ist, dass es bei euch viele Misteln gibt. Auch in Sachsen-Anhalt, wo ich Verwandtschaft habe gibt es viele. Bei uns dagegen so gut wie gar nicht. Ich kenne nur eine einzige, die am Apfelbaum meiner Nachbarin und die ist, glaube ich, dort mal eingeimpft worden aber sonst - ich wüsste momentan keine zweite und ich komme ja auch viel in der Natur herum.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## świetlik (31. Oktober 2020)

Heute, zwei Stunden angeln.
Ein Barsche und zwei kleine Zander 30-40cm.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Oktober 2020)

War nachdem ich meinen Sohn in die japanische Schule geschickt habe nochmal am Fluss.

Ergebnis 2 Hechtbisse hintereinander auf Offsethaken und GuFi

beide Anhiebe gingen ins Leere...

aber trotzdem ein heidenspaß!


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Oktober 2020)

Tolle Bilder, Mathias! Besonders das 1. und letzte gefallen mir wegen den Spiegelungen am besten! 

Sitze seit 15.00 am Kanal, ne 12 cm Grundel und ein ebensolchen Gründling liegen auf Zander aus. 
Meine Lieblingsstelle war leider besetzt, 3 Kollegen angeln quasi aus dem Auto raus... 

An dieser Stelle ist es zwar schön windgeschützt, dafür sehe ich von rechts kommende Schiffe erst im letzten Moment.... 

Der Grund ist hier sehr glatt, bei starker Strömung wandert das 112gr.Blei....
Sollte aber den Zander nicht interessieren, der meine Köfis will... Dafür ists hier zu 100% Hängerfrei! 

Allen anderen am Wasser viel Glück und ein fettes Petri!


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Oktober 2020)

Habe heute sogar mein eigenes Klo und den Schlüssel dazu....


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Oktober 2020)

So, bin auch am Start zur letzten Bootsrunde für 2020.Wäre schön , wenn noch 1 Aal kommen würde und am besten nach 0 Uhr. Wäre dann der 1. Novemberaal in meinem Leben. Allen am Wasser beste Fänge


----------



## BerndH (31. Oktober 2020)

Seit heute mittag auch mal wieder am Wasser. Das erste Mal im Oktober. 

Was soll ich sagen, bin hochzufrieden. Hab zwei Karpfen erwischt und jetzt hat auch noch dieser Geselle das Glöckchen zum bimmeln gebracht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War nachdem ich meinen Sohn in die japanische Schule geschickt habe nochmal am Fluss.
> 
> Ergebnis 2 Hechtbisse hintereinander auf Offsethaken und GuFi
> 
> ...



Deniz mach doch zusätzlich ein Angstdrilling am Gufi dran, sollte dann klappen... Den Anhieb auch kräftig setzen...


----------



## DenizJP (31. Oktober 2020)

Hatte nix dabei leider 

war mehr Zeitvertreib während der Kleine in der Schule war

nicht mit sowas gerechnet xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Oktober 2020)

Auf Hecht würde ich immer ein passenden Drilling setzen...


----------



## inextremo6 (1. November 2020)

Es hat geklappt 1. November 2:56 Uhr. Mein 1.er Novembervollmondaal, ein historischer  Moment für mich, mit dem ich nach bis jetzt 12 stündigen Ansitz nicht mehr gerechnet habe.  Kein Riese aber gute geschätzte  62 cm.
Gebissen auf kleinen Barsch.
Ich dachte es wäre ein Monsteraal, aber er hatte sich zur Unterstützung noch einen Ast von  gut 2 kg gegriffen. Leider bisher mein einzigste Biss, musste zwischenzeitlich wegen Wind  umsetzen.
Naja bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden


----------



## inextremo6 (1. November 2020)

So pack zusammen.Kein weiterer Biss und das in 14 Std. Damit ist für mich auch die Bootssaison abgeschlossen. Montag letzter Ansitz vom Land und dann ist für mich erstmal bis  April Pause.
Ein paar mal werde ich den Quappen nachstellen und ein zwei Zander gehen bestimmt auch noch....
Alle die es  heute ans Wasser treibt wünsche ich beste Erfolge.


----------



## BerndH (1. November 2020)

Gestern Abend um 19.00 Uhr bei 4 Grad abgebrochen. Über Nacht, dann Temperaturanstieg. Um 5.30 Uhr heute Morgen bei 8 Grad noch mal los. Köderfische waren ja noch aufgezogen, also ging es relativ schnell bis die Ruten im Wasser waren. 

Um 6.15 Uhr wieder in der Dämmerung hat das Glöckchen wieder gebimmelt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. November 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> So pack zusammen.Kein weierer Biss und das in 14 Std. Damit ist für mich auch die Bootssaison abgeschlossen.



Das nenne ich mal Ausdauer !!!
Hut ab, richtig geil...


----------



## zokker (1. November 2020)

Fettes Petri Paul. 
Ich hatte noch nie einen Nov-Aal ... war aber auch noch nie im Nov los ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. November 2020)

Petri zu den Fängen! Habe um Mitternacht eingepackt, nicht ein Biß in 9h...
Um 20.30 kam die Fischereiaufsicht, grade als ein Schiff meine Stelle passierte, nach dem die Köfis wieder ausgeworfen waren und die Schnüre wieder unter die Gummibänder gepfriemelt waren, entwickelte sich bei der Kontrolle ein netter Smalltalk, bei dem ich interessante Tips bekam! 

Zwischen Erlangen und Fürth war ich der erste Angler, der kontrolliert wurde, war meine 1.nächtliche Kontrolle überhaupt.... 

Jetzt regnet es seit Stunden in Strömen, eigentlich gutes Zanderwetter! 
Heute erstmal die Ausrüstung pflegen, Rollen tauschen, Montagen und Haken binden, Köfis aufziehen... usw.


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> entwickelte sich bei der Kontrolle ein netter Smalltalk



So sollte das auch sein und ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch der Normalfall bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. November 2020)

Naja, bei den Kontrolleuren gibt es solche und solche, stellt man sein Auto an der nicht ganz richtigen Stelle ab bzw. ignoriert (inoffizielle) Verkehrsschilder, ist bei einigen der Erlaubnisschein weg! 

Andere ignorieren das geflissentlich... Manche kontrollieren alles: Köder(fische), Gerät, Zubehör usw. Es werden regelrecht nach Fehlern und Unvollkommenheiten gesucht und auch gefunden! Eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten, aber dann wird gedroht, geschimpft und arrogant dahergeredet! 
Dann war es dann mit dem Gespräch, habe das so ähnlich leider auch erleben müssen, von Fischereiaufsehern unsereres Vereines etwa, erst Anfang 20, grade die Aufseherprüfung gemacht und dann vom Verhalten mir gegenüber respektlos und widersprüchlich... 

Sicher seid ihr auch von solchen Aufsehen kontrolliert worden...


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2020)

Hallo,



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Sicher seid ihr auch von solchen Aufsehen kontrolliert worden...



An den Verbandsgewässern zum Glück noch nicht.

Für andere Geschichten wäre hier nicht der richtige Ort, da es ja um Live-vom-Wasser geht.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2020)

Hallo,

in Slowenien habe ich noch keine Kontrolle gehabt, bei der nicht die Fliege angesehen wurde (Widerhakenverbot) und die Kontrollen da sind häufig, mit der nicht vorhandenen Häufigkeit bei uns gar nicht zu vergleichen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phirania (1. November 2020)

Dickes Petri an Alle Fänger hier.


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. November 2020)

Das heutige schöne, warme Wetter hat mich wieder ans Wasser gelockt! Wie ich grade aufbaue, kommt ein Junge aus einer Gruppe Schulkinder vorbei und zeigt mir, was er grade am Wasser gefunden hat:

Ein schöner kleiner und nahezu frischer Köfi mit Haken, abgerissener dünner Mono mit Pose und Blei, wahrscheinlich von letzter Nacht... 
Fischchen wurde mit dem Haken aufgezogen und neu verwendet. 

Sitze an so einem Schiffsanlegeponton an, wo eh kein Fahrgastschiff mehr anlegt, auch wegen dem Corona-Lockdownsyndrom... 

Hoffentlich klappt das mit dem Hochladen des Bildes, weil mein Datenvolumen verbraucht ist....  Hole ich sonst am 13.11.  bestimmt nach!


----------



## DenizJP (2. November 2020)

Schon mal Petri!


Ich überlege heut Abend auch rauszugehen aber 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit und recht starker Wind arbeiten grad Hand in Hand mit dem inneren Schweinehund


----------



## Flussmonster92 (2. November 2020)

Wie bereits im Raubfisch Stammtisch-Thread erwähnt, ist es mir gestern endlich gelungen etwas mit Kunstködern zu fangen:
Zwei Zander (47cm) und einen Barsch (23cm) alle drei auf GuFi.


----------



## Bootsy48 (2. November 2020)

Mut


----------



## Chief Brolly (2. November 2020)

Habe die ganze Zeit so "komische" Bisse, einmal geht nur kurz das Glöckchen, am Köfi (Grundel) wird nur rumgezupft aber Schnur wird keine abgezogen, seltsam.... 

Vor meinen Füßen spielen die Mäuse verstecken, die Fische wahrscheinlich auch...  

War zwar etwas windig, wo ich gekommen bin, jetzt ists fast Windstill....
 Deniz, auf gehts! Ab ans Wasser!  Regenwetter ist Zanderwetter...


----------



## tob_wilson (2. November 2020)

Seit einigen Wochen beschäftige ich mich mit der Spinnfischerei und diesmal endlich ein Erfolg war zwar auf Hecht ausgelegt aber es schnappte sich ein Zander den 16cm Wobbler war etwas überrascht aber wenig später war ich noch mehr überrascht als eine Zingel auf GuFi biss... 
dennoch schön hier das erste mal Erfolg gehabt zu haben  
Schönen Tag euch noch am Wasser.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2020)

Na denn mal Petri und cool, dass Du den 3. Drilling demontiert hast


----------



## laraque (2. November 2020)

War bis eben unterwegs, bei angenehmen 20 Grad. War das erste mal in der Dunkelheit mit der Spinnrute.
Leider heute komplett ohne Erfolgserlebnis. Beim Auswerfen 2 Wobbler versenkt. Die Schnur ist einfach gerissen...Glaube die muss gewechselt werden, da zu alt.

Doofe Frage: angelt ihr komplett in der Dunkelheit oder macht ihr euch bisschen Licht?
War echt schwieriger als ich erwartet hatte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. November 2020)

Ich Angel komplett im dunkeln, Auge gewöhnt sich daran... Wenn ich Licht anmache dann immer weg von Wasser...Auch bei der landung lasse ich Licht aus... Auf zehn Zander habe ich zwei direkt vor den Füßen unter der Rutenspitze... Wenn ich laut bin und rumleuchte kann ich mir die von der Backe putzen...Am Anfang fiel mir das auch voll schwer aber jetzt bei Vollmond würde ich auch ohne Lampe auskommen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. November 2020)

Noch einmal schlafen, dann bin ich wieder Zandern...Kumpel hatte gestern 17 Stück, morgen machen wir wieder zu zweit die Buhnen unsicher...
Werde berichten, Zandern ist soooooooooooooo geil zur Zeit...


----------



## DenizJP (3. November 2020)

War heute mit Kumpel am Main.

Bei meiner Ankunft hatter bereits nen knapp 70er Zander gefangen. Freu mich, werf Wobbler aus und ca 2m vorm Ufer steigt plötzlich ein massiver Zander mit aufgerissenem Maul hinterher! Und dreht dann kurz vorm Wobbler ab..... 

Herz pumpt, ich werf erneut aus und kurbel gemächlich ein - der gleiche Zander schießt erneut mit aufgerissenem Maul hervor.....und dreht dann kurz vorher wieder ab...



ich dachte ich spinne! Danach ging erstmal nix mehr....und dann kam Regen und ein mega Wind - ich konnte kaum meine Rute in der Hand halten....

bin nun wieder zu Hause und könnte vor Frust kotzen!

Überlege noch schnell nen Monster zu trinken und sobald das Wetter abgeflaut ist wieder an die Stelle rauszugehen....


@Drillsucht69  - von solchen Spots und Erfolgen können wir hier am Main nur träumen


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bin nun wieder zu Hause und könnte vor Frust kotzen!


Es sind immer die dicksten, die entkommen


----------



## DenizJP (3. November 2020)

Der schwamm mit Maßband im Maul!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2020)

Der roch den Braten, dass da was faul war und zweimal nicht zugepackt hat, grins...
Probier doch auch mal morgens ...


Mal schauen was der November so bringt...
Heute wird es nicht ganz so einfach vermute ich mal... Viel Mond und keine Wolken war immer schlechter... Andere schwören wieder drauf... mal gucken...


----------



## Chief Brolly (3. November 2020)

Bei mir lief es nicht so toll: Köfis lagen unterhalb der Stirnseiten der Landungsbrücken, welche die Grundeln auffraßen! 

Selbst einer Grundel als Köfi wurden die Eingeweide herausgeffessen! 
Meine 2 Kollegen rechts neben mir hatten auch nichts... 
Sollte mich jetzt wohl besser aufs Spinnfischen umstellen, die Ansitzerei bringt wohl nichts mehr... 15x mit Köfis angesessen und 15xabgeschneidert, so schlecht lief es bei mir noch nie um diese Zeit! 

Habe nach 10h um 00.30 eingepackt und war erst um 1.45 im Bett...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> *Es sind immer die dicksten, die entkommen*



Nich´ in *Zombieland  *- Beweis am Mittwoch auf Nitro 

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2020)

@DenizJP 

Ist ungewöhnlich, dass Zander mit aufgerissenem Maul hinterherschwimmen.

Das entspricht nicht der Jagdtechnick.

Der Zander folgt der Beute mit geschlossenem Maul - wenn er Diese erreicht, reißt er kurz und schnell das Maul auf, wobei duch Unterdruck

das Opfer blitzschnell eingesaugt wird ( "Tock" ) .

Barsche jagen genauso - die "saugen" auch ein...

Vielleicht ein Rapfen ?


R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (3. November 2020)

Womöglich? War zwar beleuchtet durch Straßenlaternen aber auch net zu 100% im Wasser...

evtl. Zander und ich dachte mit offenem Maul oder tatsächlich ein Rapfen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2020)

Rapfen wäre zu verschmerzen ... die nehmen auch lieber kleinere Köder , da ist der Zanderpenner schon zu groß, was das Abdrehen erklären würde...

R.S.


----------



## Snâsh (3. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Rapfen wäre zu verschmerzen ... die nehmen auch lieber kleinere Köder , da ist der Zanderpenner schon zu groß, was das Abdrehen erklären würde...
> 
> R.S.


und dabei war  ich schon dabei als 2 Rapfen auf Zanderkönig gefangen wurden 
Spekulation bringt nichts. Einfach noch einmal hin und versuchen. Dann siehst du ja was es ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2020)

Was gut ist, kommt wieder 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (3. November 2020)

War nachdem Wind und Regen sich gelegt hatten tatsächlich nochmal dort aber Angeln war net möglich...

die gesamte Strecke ca 4m zur Flussmitte hin komplett mit ner Laubschicht bedeckt


----------



## Lajos1 (3. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was gut ist, kommt wieder
> 
> R.S.



Hallo,

den Spruch kenne ich auch und stimmt auch - manchmal  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. November 2020)

Ich bin auch vor ne Stunde eingetrudelt... Nach den letzten Tagen war heute keine Hochfrequenz angesagt aber dafür schöne Fische...Ich habe fünf und Kumpel vier...Dafür hatte ich ein 70+... und Kumpel ein geilen 85er rausgezimmert, den wir leider, leider abschlagen mussten... Der hat das ganze Gummi mit Jig voll verschlungen, hatte ich auch noch nie erlebt...Ein ordentlichen Hecht hätte es auch fast gegeben, der hat sich kurz vor der Handlandung leider verabschiedet...
Heute war auch noch etwas Testen angesagt, UV-Aktiv gegen Dunkle Köder ohne UV und mit den Gewichten haben wir auch so einiges probiert... Da waren einige Dinge die wir wissen wollten... Alles im allen eine gelungene Nacht...
Wenn der Kumpel es genehmigt werde ich das Bild nachreichen...
Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß am Wasser ...


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> UV-Aktiv gegen Dunkle Köder ohne UV und mit den Gewichten haben wir auch so einiges probiert


Erstmal Petri
Das sind ja geile Größen

Was kam denn dabei raus?
Wenn du vielleicht im Raubfisch Stammtisch was erzählen möchtest?


----------



## inextremo6 (6. November 2020)

Guten Morgen. Da mein Montagstrip ausgefallen ist .probiere ich es heute nochmal. Nachdem ich um 23.30 Uhr den 1. Biss versemmelt habe, hat es heute am 06.11, um 0:26 Uhr geklappt. Kein Grosser, aber mein spätester je
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 gefangener Aal, schwimmt natürlich wieder . Gebissen auf kleinen Barsch, in 3m Tiefe. Bis 2 Uhr mach ich noch,   sind noch angenehme 7 Grad, Wasser  hat noch 11 Grad


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

Petri und Glückwunsch zum späääääääääätaal...
Habe heute auch ne kurze Runde bis elf gemacht und konnte fünf Zettis ergattern...war zu faul zum laufen, praktisch aus dem Kofferraum geangelt und war mehr als überrascht und voll zufrieden...

@hanzz :
Danke !!!
Ganz kurz... Haben sowohl als auch genommen... Bei einmaligen Versuch kann ich kein Fazit ziehen... In der Versuchszeit war drei zu drei das Ergebnis... War erstaunt dass die ohne UV gleich gut waren...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

Hier noch das Bild...


----------



## zokker (6. November 2020)

Fettes Petri Paul und auch ein Petri, zum fetten Zander, an Thomas seinen Kumpel.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. November 2020)

Petri zu November Aal und dicke Zander. 
Ich sitze heute meinen letzten Tag Quarantäne aus und werde es morgen auf November Aal versuchen


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. November 2020)

Petri zu euren Fängen! Bei uns wirds jetzt Nachts bis - 4 Grad kalt, mache statt Ansitzen jetzt auch lieber Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander!  Dabei kommen teils Köder zum Einsatz, die noch nie I'm Wasser waren (Wobbler als Tiefläufer ca. 4m und ein Twister).... 

Mal schauen, was wo geht....


----------



## Eddiezero (6. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Der hat das ganze Gummi mit Jig voll verschlungen, hatte ich auch noch nie erlebt..



Ja das Erlebnis hatte ich dieses Jahr am Lek auch. Nur noch der Schaufelschwanz schaute aus dem Schlund bei einem 70er Zander. 
Ein Kollege hat es auch erst geglaubt als er es selber sah, Abhacken unmöglich.  Petri zu den Schönheiten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

Danke Jungs...

Für Zander kann ich dir Flachläufer wärmstens empfehlen, im Dunkeln natürlich...
Ich mach heute erneut ne kurze Tour, ist ja nicht ganz so anstrengend und bin Mitternacht wieder zu Hause...
Für morgen habe ich ein Date, da wollen wir 13 neue Buhnen auf rasch abwerfen...
Allen viel Spaß die heute rauskommen, AB macht ja 22.00h eh dicht also Gelegenheit für die online Angler...

@ Torsten:
So ne Quarantäne am Wasser wäre nicht schlecht... Hoffe dir und Family geht es gut...


----------



## DenizJP (6. November 2020)

So die Herren!
Meister Esox wäre somit auch von der ToDo Liste runter


----------



## Flussmonster92 (6. November 2020)

Dickes Petri, der fehlt mir noch, um die drei Raubfischklassiker vollzukriegen.


----------



## DenizJP (6. November 2020)

War 51 cm aber der GuFi war klinisch tot und der VMC Haken sah aus wie ein krummes S...

übel


----------



## BerndH (6. November 2020)

Bin auch wieder los. 
Ansitz auf Zander. Die zwei vom letzten Wochenende haben mich hinter dem Ofen hervor gelockt. 

Aber es ist jetzt schon ziemlich frisch. Na, mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

Petri Deniz....
Bin dann auch mal...
Hoffentlich ist an den Spruch nichts wahres dran...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

So ein ...
Bei mir dominieren hier die barsche, fünf von den erwischt...
Werde bis 19.30 h hier machen, noch kein Zander.....Dann ab ins Auto und anderen Spot, habe ja gar kein Bock drauf.... Es sollte auf locker zugehen heute...


----------



## Hering 58 (6. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So ein ...
> Bei mir dominieren hier die barsche, fünf von den erwischt...
> Werde bis 19.30 h hier machen, noch kein Zander.....Dann ab ins Auto und anderen Spot, habe ja gar kein Bock drauf.... Es sollte auf locker zugehen heute...


Viel Glück und Spaß.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

Soooo Feierabend...
Morgen wird ne lange Nacht...
Zwei haben sich erbarmt, allerdings am anderen Spot...Wo ich gestern fünf hatte, heute kein Kontakt ...
Muss man nicht verstehen...
Allen anderen viel Spaß und noch mehr Glück...


----------



## laraque (7. November 2020)

Zwei Stunden am Altrhein gefischt. Spinner, Gufi, Wobbler. Hat leider keinen Fisch gebracht. Diesmal blieb die Kopflampe aus. Ging schon besser von den Abläufen her. Ok...Einmal hing ich fett im Baum, hoffe da hat niemand gebrütet ;-)
Glaube ich werde mal am Tag an den Hauptstrom gehen und die Buhnen beangeln. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2020)

Vor ne Stunde reingekommen... lief nicht wie die letzten Tage, schwächeln etwas .... hatte vier und Kumpel fünf, dafür alles schöne Größen...


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2020)

Auf dem Niveau möchte ich auch schwächeln können  

hier heißt es eher 10x rausgehen und 10x schneidern meistens..


aber dafür hat ein anderer Fluss immerhin das rausgegeben: Schniepelalarm!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. November 2020)

Moin Moin,
kleiner Nachtrag zum Freitag wo ich auf Silberjagd war. Die Bedingungen waren super und die Fische waren da. In 2,5 Std gab es vier Meefos. Drei schwimmen wieder und eine schöne kugelrunde 53 er durfte mit nach Hause.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. November 2020)




----------



## bobbl (8. November 2020)

Petri, in der naab gefangen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Auf dem Niveau möchte ich auch schwächeln können
> 
> hier heißt es eher 10x rausgehen und 10x schneidern meistens..
> 
> ...



Petri Deniz !!!
Der große kommt bald... Für das erste Angeljahr biste hammergut erfolgreich... Das soll erstmal einer nachmachen!!! Weiter so ...

Allen anderen auch ein Petri und ein dreifaches @Meerforelle 1959 ...
Mefos sind richtig geile Fische...

Werde die Woche auch noch zwei mal angreifen und in der guten Phase mich austoben...


----------



## Micha1450 (8. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> lief nicht wie die letzten Tage, schwächeln etwas .... hatte vier und Kumpel fünf,


Du kannst einem schon leidtun.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. November 2020)

Dann wünsche ich Dir ein dickes Petri Drillsucht, ein paar Zettis gehen bei Dir bestimmt noch.


----------



## świetlik (8. November 2020)

Ein wunderschönes Sonntag


----------



## Naish82 (8. November 2020)

Ein richtig hungriges Herbstmonster!

Hauptsache nicht Schneider...


----------



## Flussmonster92 (8. November 2020)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen.

@Naish82 hast du keinen Kescher dabei gehabt?


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. November 2020)

Sehr schön Jungs. Ich habe gestern sauber abgeschneidert. Das hatte ich mir anders erhofft. 

@Drillsucht69 
Alles gut Thomas, Danke. Aber Quarantäne am Wasser kostet im Falle des erwischt werdens 25.000,00 Euro


----------



## NaabMäx (8. November 2020)

bobbl schrieb:


> Petri, in der naab gefangen?


Hi Bobbl,
mit Wurm.


----------



## Naish82 (8. November 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Fängen.
> 
> @Naish82 hast du keinen Kescher dabei gehabt?



Doch klar.
Aber diesen ca 20cm langen, sauber gehakten Hecht habe ich mir erlaubt so aus dem Wasser zu heben, um ihn dann mit der anderen, nassen Hand zu greifen und abzuhaken. Was genau wäre jetzt deiner meinung nach besser oder schonender bei einer Kescherlandung?
Soll er sich im Kescher noch mit den freien Flunken der Drillinge verletzen, oder sich im stahlvorfach irgendwie einwickeln und schneiden, wenn der kleine im Netz wilde Sau spielt?  
Ich check grad nicht, was du mit deiner Frage zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Du kannst einem schon leidtun.


Schon ein unterschied ob man vier oder zwölf fängt...


Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich Dir ein dickes Petri Drillsucht, ein paar Zettis gehen bei Dir bestimmt noch.


Ich denke, dass der November dreistellig wird... Kumpel hatte drei Wochen Urlaub im Oktober und voll durchgeangelt, 213 Stück ist schon ne Ansage...


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sehr schön Jungs. Ich habe gestern sauber abgeschneidert. Das hatte ich mir anders erhofft.
> 
> @Drillsucht69
> Alles gut Thomas, Danke. Aber Quarantäne am Wasser kostet im Falle des erwischt werdens 25.000,00 Euro


sollst dich nicht erwischen lassen, sondern verschreiben lassen, grins...


----------



## Flussmonster92 (8. November 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Doch klar.
> Aber diesen ca 20cm langen, sauber gehakten Hecht habe ich mir erlaubt so aus dem Wasser zu heben, um ihn dann mit der anderen, nassen Hand zu greifen und abzuhaken. Was genau wäre jetzt deiner meinung nach besser oder schonender bei einer Kescherlandung?
> Soll er sich im Kescher noch mit den freien Flunken der Drillinge verletzen, oder sich im stahlvorfach irgendwie einwickeln und schneiden, wenn der kleine im Netz wilde Sau spielt?
> Ich check grad nicht, was du mit deiner Frage zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest...


Ganz ruhig..auf dem Bild sieht der Hecht nach deutlich mehr als 20cm aus, deshalb frage ich.

Schreib das zukünftig ruhig dazu, wenn die Bilder misinterpretiert werden können, dann kommt es gar nicht erst zu solchen Missverständnissen.


----------



## Naish82 (9. November 2020)

Alles gut… Vielleicht hat er auch 22 cm gehabt, ich weiß es nicht genau, das Messen der Rakete habe ich mir gespart. 
Mir war nicht bewusst, dass er auf dem Foto größer wirken könnte.
Der Wobbler hat 6cm...


----------



## Micha1450 (9. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schon ein unterschied ob man vier oder zwölf fängt...
> 
> Ich denke, dass der November dreistellig wird... Kumpel hatte drei Wochen Urlaub im Oktober und voll durchgeangelt, 213 Stück ist schon ne Ansage...





Ich beiss mir auf die Zunge und werde nichts antworten.


----------



## kridkram (9. November 2020)

Kumpel hatte drei Wochen Urlaub im Oktober und voll durchgeangelt, 213 Stück ist schon ne Ansage...

Also ganz ehrlich, dein Kumpel tut mir leid! Wenn man im Leben nichts weiter hat als Angeln ist das schon traurig. 
Ich geh auch gerne angeln, mach auch ab und an paar Tage am Stück, aber 3 Wochen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2020)

Bin dann mal wieder...
Dritter Wurf...


----------



## zokker (9. November 2020)

er schon wieder ...   Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2020)

Läuft... der zweite hinterher...
Melde mich mal zwischendurch...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2020)

Danke Matthias....
Keine 15 Wurf gesamt....
Vorteil wenn man weiß wo die Strolche im dunkeln stehen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2020)

Läuft... Nr. 3


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2020)

Erstma ein kleinen Drink genießen...
Dann Buhne wechseln...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. November 2020)

Leider ein Tag Verzögerung.
Ich habe es gestern endlich mal wieder zum Hechtangeln geschafft.
So einen Tag wie gestern werde ich wohl so schnell nicht mehr erleben. 
Gegen 9:45 Uhr gab es den erste Biss.
Ein schöner Hecht von 86 cm und dickem Bauch kam zum Vorschein. 

Damit war der Tag eigentlich schon ein voller Erfolg. 
Ca. 20 Minuten später bekam ich den nächsten Biss. 
Eine wunderschöne Hecht Dame von 104 cm konnte dem Wobbler nicht wiederstehen.
Ich habe dann das Angeln beendet und bin an Land gefahren um das Boot zu putzen. 
An Land angekommen, sah ich wie ein Angelfreund auf den See fuhr, der vorher schon nach Köder und Stelle gefragt hat. Bin dann nochmal zu ihm raus und konnte im ca. 5 Minuten später mit meinem Kescher aushelfen und dann zu einem Hecht von 107 cm Größe gratulieren. 
Er hat damit der erste mal gemetert. 

Nachmittags bin ich dann noch einmal raus gefahren um es auszunutzen das ich mal so viel Zeit zum angeln hatte. 
Eine ganze Weile passierte wieder nichts. 
Dann kam der Mega Einschlag und ein U-boot setzte sich in Bewegung. 
Vorsichtig habe ich den Fisch aus den Pflanzen gedrillt und konnte ihn dann erfolgreich Keschern.
Wieder konnte ich Metern. Der Fisch hatte exakt 100 cm. 

Was für ein Angeltag. Nur 4 Bisse aber drei Meterfische dabei. 

Ich weiss das die Bilder nicht so "toll" sind aber die Fische wollten sich leider nicht so leicht händln lassen. 

 Allen die dieses Jahr noch mal am Wasser sind, wünsche ich krumme Ruten und dicke Fische


----------



## DenizJP (9. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Erstma ein kleinen Drink genießen...
> Dann Buhne wechseln...


Und dann trieb er im Rhein xD


----------



## hanzz (9. November 2020)

Petri Thomas und allen anderen
Und ein ganz dickes Petri @TrimmiBerlin


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. November 2020)

Danke hanzz....
Petri an Trimmi zu den Hechten...
Zwei fehlbisse, fangen an zu zicken aber die Buhne hat eh nicht viel abgeworfen letzte Zeit...
Es geht zu nächsten, nur noch ne Ecke abwerfen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2020)

Sooooo....
Zweistellig, noch zwei Buhnen a 10 Wurf auf dem Weg zum Auto ...
Später mehr zu der Nacht...
Einer geht noch....


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Erstma ein kleinen Drink genießen...
> Dann Buhne wechseln...


Pfui Deibel wat ne Plörre....

also gut du hast es geschafft am Freitag gehe ich auch mal bei uns am Rhein auf Zander auch wenn der weg zum Spot recht beschwerlich ist...

weiterhin viel Erfolg...

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2020)

Danke Michael, freut mich dich begeistert zu haben...
Viel Erfolg...

Bin wieder wach aber die Nacht steckt noch in den Knochen...
Der Tag ging gestern voll mit Depri los, als ich losfahren will bemerke ich das meine Angel nicht im Kofferraum ist...Ich Vollpfosten habe die am Auto angelehnt und bin dann nach dem letzten Nachtangeln losgefahren ohne die einzupacken...Man habe ich mich geärgert, fünf Scheine für die Katz...
Trotz allem eine andere eingepackt und ab zu Angeln, Die ganze Hinfahrt konnte ich mir den Bock nicht wirklich verzeihen...Dann Glück im Unglück, am Parkplatz angekommen und sehe da, meine Angel liegt unversehrt auf dem Parkplatz den ganzen Sonntag und Montag!!!! Juhu, der Tag war gerettet, man war ich froh und habe mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut...
Dann natürlich voller Freude und guter Laune ans Wasser...
Auch da hat sich das Glück fortgesetzt und ich konnte 13 Strolche verhaften... Gebissen haben die voll spitz und ganz zickig, keiner der dreizehn hatte den Jigkopf voll im Maul, alle spitz gehakt was voll ungewöhnlich war...
Hier noch ein paar Bilder die ich heute Nacht mal wieder für euch zum anheizen gemacht habe...
Wünsche allen viel Erfolg und noch mehr Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dann Glück im Unglück, am Parkplatz angekommen und sehe da, meine Angel liegt unversehrt auf dem Parkplatz den ganzen Sonntag und Montag!!!! Juhu, der Tag war gerettet, man war ich froh und habe mich wie ein kleines Kind gefreut...


Meine Güte. Dass nenn ich wirklich mal Glück. 
Lass es Dir eine Lehre sein. 

Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (10. November 2020)

Petri zu den ganzen Zandern.

Hast du die alle auf GuFi gefangen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Kumpel hatte drei Wochen Urlaub im Oktober und voll durchgeangelt, 213 Stück ist schon ne Ansage...
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich, dein Kumpel tut mir leid! Wenn man im Leben nichts weiter hat als Angeln ist das schon traurig.
> Ich geh auch gerne angeln, mach auch ab und an paar Tage am Stück, aber 3 Wochen!


Ich könnte dein Mitleid ihm mitteilen aber da bekomme ich nur ein Lächeln zurück... 
Er hat nicht die ganze Zeit am Wasser verbracht, hat jeden Abend in die Nacht 5-6 Stunden geangelt... Ansitzangeln macht er nicht... Ist ein Vollblutangler, weitere zwei Wochen macht er Dänemark und drei Norwegen, zumal andere betteln müssen um am WE losfahren zu dürfen... Aber jeder wie er mag, mit wäre das auch zu viel...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2020)

Flussmonster92 schrieb:


> Petri zu den ganzen Zandern.
> 
> Hast du die alle auf GuFi gefangen?


Danke, mach immer mit Gummi, grins...


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. November 2020)

Gottseidank kann ich endlich wieder was schreiben, das Feld dazu hat die letzten Tage bei mir nicht komplett aufgemacht und daher ging leider gar nichts! 

War letztes We auch draußen, habe es mal mit Spinnfischen versucht, wo ich noch der totale Anfänger bin... 
An unserem Fluß, der Zenn, war ich an "der Zanderkurve" mit nem kleinen Spinner mit angehängten kleinen Doppeltwistern auf Barsch, Döbel und Zander aus. 

Hatte 3 oder 4x auch kurzen Fischkontakt, aber leider blieb nichts hängen... 
Die Kontakte kamen übrigens nur im morgendlichen Nebel, als die Sonne durchkam, ging gar nichts mehr.... 
Dann kamen 2 Personen den Fluß entlang, dachte sofort an einen FA mit seiner Frau, dem war aber nicht so. Hatte ein Basecap dabei, welches ich beim Durchbruch der Sonne mit meinem Parka ablegte, da muß ich die Kappe an einer anderen Stelle wohl übersehen haben. 

Jedenfalls haben die es gefunden und mir zurückgegeben, worüber ich mich sehr gefreut habe! 
Nach etwas Smalltalk bzw. einem netten Gespräch und keinem weiteren Fischkontakt packte ich nach 3h ein. 
Manche Streckenabschnitte waren sehr seicht geworden und die tiefe Rinne war am gegenseitigen Flußufer zu sehen bzw. zu befischen.... 

Die Problematik war das nur schwierig zu befischende Steilufer und irgendwie habe ich "Angst" vor dem setzen des Anhiebs, weil ich denke, ich ziehe dem Fisch damit nur den Köder aus dem Maul! 

ABER manchmal ist man vom Fischkontakt so überrumpelt, oder er ist so kurz, das der Anhieb gar nicht oder nur zu "halbherzig" kommt, wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?


Üben. Bei jeder Vermutung eines Fischkontakts sofort anhauen.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2020)

... irgendwann geht das in Blut über, teils soweit, dass es an ganz anderen Orten im Leben ungewollt auftritt. Gegen Ende meiner Ausbildung saß ich mal am Schreibtisch am Pc und bin mit dem Fuß unterm Tisch am Mauskabel hängen geblieben was in der Maushand sofort als Biss wahrgenommen wurde; Dass ich in dem Moment nicht mit der Maus angeschlagen habe war alles und ich habe mich vor mir selbst erschrocken und war heilfroh, dass niemand sonst im Raum war.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (10. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke, mach immer mit Gummi, grins...


Besser isses


----------



## jkc (10. November 2020)

Waterwolf-Videos von Fehlbissen gucken hilft auch, da sieht man teils, dass es kaum eine Sekunde dauert von einem komplett inhalierten Köder mit zwei Drillingen bis zu einem ausgespuckten.


----------



## kridkram (10. November 2020)

@Drillsucht69 

Mein Angelkollege, mit ihm gehe ich Fliegenfischen, hat auch mal seine Rute und Kescher an der Leitplanke stehen lassen. Zu Hause gemerkt und wieder zurück gefahren, ca 1h später wieder dort. Zu spät, war alles weg.
Bei uns ist es zur Zeit arschkalt, Nachts -3 Grad. Das lockt nicht wirklich nach der Arbeit nochmal los zuziehen. Heute Tags nur 5 Grad, muss erstmal schauen ob vielleicht nicht schon Randeis ist.
Plan ist am WE wieder mal Spinnfischen auf Zander und Co.


----------



## Gufierer (11. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> ... irgendwann geht das in Blut über, teils soweit, dass es an ganz anderen Orten im Leben ungewollt auftritt. Gegen Ende meiner Ausbildung saß ich mal am Schreibtisch am Pc und bin mit dem Fuß unterm Tisch am Mauskabel hängen geblieben was in der Maushand sofort als Biss wahrgenommen wurde; Dass ich in dem Moment nicht mit der Maus angeschlagen habe war alles und ich habe mich vor mir selbst erschrocken und war heilfroh, dass niemand sonst im Raum war.



Ich kenne das auch.
Wenn ich vom angeln Träume und nen Biss bekomme, haue ich auch immer an und werde davon immer wach!
Bei einem Freund ging das sogar schon so weit ,dass er im Schlaf versehentlich seine Frau eine Watsche verpasst hatte!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2020)

Mir war sooooo langweilig...
Dürft raten wo ich bin, grins...


----------



## ragbar (11. November 2020)

Gibt's auch in anderen Sportbereichen. Kampfsportkollege hat im Halbschlaf seiner Freundin,die sich an ihn rankuscheln wollte,aus Reflex eine gekachelt...gab das Ärger. Die Gute hat ja Recht und ihn für die Nacht rausgeschmissen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2020)

Wurde auch Zeit, Stunde für den ersten gebraucht...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2020)

Nr 2...Direkt nachgelegt...


----------



## Hering 58 (11. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nr 2...Direkt nachgelegt...


Dickes Petri.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2020)

Danke...
Und der dritte auch überlistet...
Melde mich später nochmal...


----------



## Zander70 (11. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mir war sooooo langweilig...
> Dürft raten wo ich bin, grins...


Kannst mir was von Deiner Langeweile abgeben, dann käme ich auch mal ans Wasser 
Petri zu den Zettis.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2020)

Habe gestern bis Mitternacht gemacht, neune sind’s geworden...
Gegen Mitternacht ist unvorhergesagter starker Wind aufgekommen, hat kein Spaß mehr gemacht...
Allen viel Spaß die auf Tour sind...


----------



## kridkram (13. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gegen Mitternacht ist unvorhergesagter starker Wind aufgekommen, hat kein Spaß mehr gemacht...


Junge Junge, wat hast aber auch für Pech!
Es ist jetzt auch bei uns milder geworden, vielleicht mach ich heute nach der Arbeit los, ansonsten morgen. 
Sonntag vielleicht nochmals auf Karpfen probieren, einer für die Küche wäre nicht schlecht! 
Mal sehen


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

War auch nochmal Ansitzen, die Zander wollten aber nicht! 
Beim Spinnfischen war/ist der hier im Fluß mein Erfolgsköder... 

Da ich mit Knotenlos-Verbinder Angle, habe ich auf die Hauptschnur einen fetten Stopper und eine Gummiperle montiert (FC-Vorfach, ca. 1 Meter lang). 
Hatte einige Fischkontakte, aber ich muß wegen Steilufer die Rutenspitze bis kurz vor die Wasseroberfläche senken, so habe ich Probleme, den Anhieb schnell genug zu setzen...


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2020)

Seit zwei Stunden auf dem See, Köfi baden, nichts. Ist auch verdammt hell heute.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2020)

Schönes Wetter ist ja.


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Seit zwei Stunden auf dem See, Köfi baden, nichts. Ist auch verdammt hell heute.



Ja, SO sollten die Lichtverhältnisse aussehen, dann sollte es am Wasser sehr erfolgreich sein! 
Also, mich zieht's da sofort ans Wasser, vorausgesetzt, ich schaffe es frühmorgens den inneren Schweinehund beim aufstehen zu überlisten...


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2020)

Es löppt. 87cm, auf eine handlange Plötze.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (13. November 2020)

@Chief Brolly sowas heißt bei mir seit neustem "Zanderwetter" 

@Riesenangler Petri zum schönen Hecht!

und auch sonst allen Fängern hier ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. November 2020)

Oktober und November und später  heißt bei mir Zanderwetter...Fast egal was für Wetter wir haben ziehen die Strolche zum fressen rein, weil die fressen müssen und da muss man präsent sein...


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2020)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Es löppt. 87cm, auf eine handlange Plötze.



Hallo,

Glückwunsch. Ja, das ist eine gut verwertbare Größe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kridkram (14. November 2020)

Bin gerade rein vom Spinnfischen, war seit 8 Uhr unterwegs. Erst an der Talsperre und dann nochmal am Fluss, leider garnichts. Aber es ist auch Sonnenschein, da ist es im Dunkeln im besser gewesen. 
Hab allerdings auch tierische Probleme mit meinem rechten Arm/ Schulter durch Bandscheibenvorfall. Man wird leider nicht jünger, werd mich wohl mehr mit Ansitzen abfinden müssen.


----------



## Stulle (14. November 2020)

Voll ist es hier.


----------



## Stulle (14. November 2020)

Langsam kommt etwas Wind und die 80g kommen ins trudeln. Es kamen ein paar Flundern und der nemo hier hat alles gegeben den Haken rein zu bekommen.


----------



## Stulle (14. November 2020)

Noch 2 kleine konnten long line released werden mit 3 Leuten recht maue Ausbeute bisher.


----------



## Hering 58 (14. November 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Langsam kommt etwas Wind und die 80g kommen ins trudeln. Es kamen ein paar Flundern und der nemo hier hat alles gegeben den Haken rein zu bekommen.


Petri Stulle.


----------



## Stulle (14. November 2020)

Irgendwas beißt kurz aber aggressiv und macht dabei die haken leer.


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2020)

Petri allen
3 Wurf 
Irgendwas über 80
Nur schnell grob gemessen


----------



## zandertex (14. November 2020)

Petri...so muß das!


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. November 2020)

Petri @hanzz . Schönes Dingen.
Ich habe soeben auch mein Seelen Heil gefunden. Deutlich Ü70


----------



## Stulle (14. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri @hanzz . Schönes Dingen.
> Ich habe soeben auch mein Seelen Heil gefunden. Deutlich Ü70
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Heil


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2020)

Petri @Stulle und @Aalzheimer 
Und Petri Dank allen

Es gab noch ein paar Mitte 50er




Und einen von 20cm, sowie einige Fehlbisse. 

Doch mit dem aufkommenden Wind war es als wenn jemand einen Schalter umgelegt hat. 
Aber nach den vielen Schneidertagen am Kanal und dem zweiten Großzander in diesem Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Sehr spannender Abend.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. November 2020)

Zander ging leider bei uns heute wieder gar nix am DEK. Ein 40iger Barsch, zwei fehlbisse und der Aal. Mein Kumpel ist heute sogar ohne biss nach hause


----------



## ragbar (15. November 2020)

Stulle schrieb:


> Irgendwas beißt kurz aber aggressiv und macht dabei die haken leer.


Wittling?!


----------



## Stulle (15. November 2020)

ragbar schrieb:


> Wittling?!


War eigentlich zu flach dort ich vermute mini Dorsche. Trotz mondloser Nacht und dicken Wolken kam nichts am Abend.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. November 2020)

@hanzz  ; richtig !!!
Fettes Petri !!!! Richtig, richtig geiler Zetti !!! Glückwunsch zum zweiten Guten dieses Jahr !!!
Das mit den ersten drei Würfen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor und ist nicht so selten aber direkt ein Hammer, ist wirklich nice und Entspannung pur für den restlichen Angeltrip mit ein genießbaren Schuss Adrenalin ... Weiter so...

@Aalzheimer  :
Dir auch ein Fettes Petri zum Novemberaal !!! Es ist noch richtig mildes Wetter, vielleicht wird’s noch was mit den Dezemberaal dieses Jahr.... Will noch ein Bild dieses Jahr von dir sehen  ...


Allen anderen natürlich auch ein Petri die am Wasser waren, sind oder sein werden...

Ich werde auch Anfang der Woche losziehen, will ein Tag erwischen wo nicht ganz so windig ist, denn der Wind erleichtert um einiges die Angelei und erhöht den Spaßfaktor um zigfaches...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2020)

Wie gehabt, bin mal wieder...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2020)

Starker und ungünstiger Wind macht die angelei schwer, drückt das Wasser voll in die Buhnenfelder und erzeugt komische Strömungen und Wellen... Drei Strolche habe ich schon, alle im Buhnenwindschatten Stromauf erwischt ... Kämpfen ist angesagt, hoffe der Wind lässt nach...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. November 2020)

Feierabend...
Fünf sind’s geworden und zwei Aussteiger...
Hier der letzte ...


----------



## kridkram (18. November 2020)

Petri Drillsucht
Dein Einsatz wird belohnt.
Da heute Feiertag ist, werde ich nach dem Mittag nochmal zu Ansitz los machen. Zielfisch ist ein Küchenkarpfen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. November 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Petri Drillsucht
> Dein Einsatz wird belohnt.
> Da heute Feiertag ist, werde ich nach dem Mittag nochmal zu Ansitz los machen. Zielfisch ist ein Küchenkarpfen.


Danke und viel Erfolg...

Es sind gestern doch noch sechs geworden... Auf dem Weg zum Auto nachdem ich geschrieben hatte, machte ich noch ein kleinen Umweg und wurde doch noch belohnt... Der Strolch motivierte mich noch etwas aber nach ne halben Stunde war dann endgültig Feierabend... Mal schauen, vielleicht Freitag die nächste Runde...


----------



## kridkram (18. November 2020)

So, Ruten sind im Wasser. Einmal Tigernuss und einmal Tauwurm.


----------



## kridkram (18. November 2020)

Bin wieder zurück. War der berühmte Satz mit x!
Aber egal, war trotzdem wieder mal schön am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## Fishx (19. November 2020)

Ich habe gestern Abend auch mal wieder 2 Zander mit dem Wobbler überlisten können. War am Rhein unterwegs.
Gruß Fishx


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. November 2020)

Bin mal wieder am Main-Donau-Kanal, Stelle A Wendebecken beim alten Kraftwerk Baustelle und der Parkplatz war eingezäunt und voll mit Aushub.
Stelle B gegenüber dem Erlanger Hafen dasselbe, überall werden die Steinschüttungen neu gemacht. 

Plan C hat endlich funktioniert, sitze mit nem Kollegen auf der anderen Seite an, er auf Karpfen, ich auf Zander. 
Viel Strömung heute, etwas Wind und Regen....


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. November 2020)

Bin immer noch am Wasser, hab dauernd Stress mit meinem Schirm, 
der klappt oft von alleine zusammen.... 
Nur ganz selten fährt mal ein Schiff vorbei. 

Bis jetzt noch kein Biß. Habe nen 12 cm Gründling und -  Rotauge dran, mache noch 5h, da kann noch viel passieren! 
Hoffentlich wars das heute mit dem Regen.... Mein Auto steht heute bloß 10m hinter mir,  einpacken und beladen gehen diesmal recht fix! 

Kalt ist es auch (noch) nicht, man kann es gut aushalten. 
Aber Handschuhe und Mütze müssen sein!


----------



## DenizJP (19. November 2020)

Dann mal viel Erfolg!

Ich muss noch den inneren Schweinehund überwinden ^^ hier regnets grad recht passabel.. und an den Stellen wo ich angel ist dann teilweise im Herbst oft eine dicke Laubschicht auf dem Wasser..


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> und an den Stellen wo ich angel ist dann teilweise im Herbst oft eine dicke Laubschicht auf dem Wasser..



Skirted Jig mit Weedguard montieren und "durchpunchen" (Gewicht je nach Dicke der zu durchdringenden Laubschicht wählen). 

Funzt in solchen Situationen sehr oft zuverlässig gegen "Dreckfang".


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Dann mal viel Erfolg!
> 
> Ich muss noch den inneren Schweinehund überwinden ^^ hier regnets grad recht passabel.. und an den Stellen wo ich angel ist dann teilweise im Herbst oft eine dicke Laubschicht auf dem Wasser..


 Danke! 
Als ich heute angefangen habe, wars ziemlich windig und es hat auch viel Laub ins Wasser geweht...aber das haben die Kehrströmungen "entsorgt"... 
Nun ist kein Laub mehr da, hat mich auch nicht gestört! 

Deniz, du angelst doch immer im Main, trotz Strömungen und Schiffsverkehr geschlossene Laubdecke?


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. November 2020)

Bin wieder daheim. Einsetzender Regen hat mich schnell zum einpacken gebracht. 
Zwei Tiere haben mich noch besucht, zuerst ein Fuchs, dachte erst, das wäre ne Katze... 
Dann wäre mir beinahe noch ein recht großer schwarzer? Vogel in die Ruten geflogen, ist sehr kurz davor abgedreht... 

Eine regnerische Nacht ist keines Menschen (Anglers) Freund, grade dann,  wenn sie wie bei mir, wieder ohne Fischkontakt und einen Fang bleibt.... 

In meinem Heimatort hat das wesentlich stärker und länger geregnet  als an meinem Angelplatz in Erlangen! 

Da ich meinen Schirm schon trocken im Auto verstaut hatte, wollte ich nichts mehr riskieren und nicht mit nasser Ausrüstung, Kleidung und Brille einsteigen und mit beschlagenen Scheiben heimfahren.


----------



## DenizJP (20. November 2020)

So! Bin nun auch wieder daheim 

außer nen Biss von (ich vermute) nem Zander ging nix.. immerhin..

@Chief Brolly  an dem einen Spot wo ich angel gibt es Kehrströmung aber das Laub dreht sich da immer im Kreis sozusagen..
dort ist aber auch 24/7 Beleuchtung so dass man teilweise die Zander sogar sehen kann nachts. an anderen Stellen des Mains wiederum bleibt auch bei Regen kaum Laub liegen.


war heute mal an ner Spundwand. Hab aus Jux weil eh nix ging mit 600 Lumen Weißlicht ins Wasser geschaut. Ne Menge Kleinfische die rumgesprungen sind und interessanterweise mehrere kleine Zander so 40-50cm die denen hinterher sind. Haben so ca 30-40 sek das Licht erduldet bevor sie abgetaucht sind.


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bin wieder daheim. Einsetzender Regen hat mich schnell zum einpacken gebracht.
> Zwei Tiere haben mich noch besucht, zuerst ein Fuchs, dachte erst, das wäre ne Katze...
> Dann wäre mir beinahe noch ein recht großer schwarzer? Vogel in die Ruten geflogen, ist sehr kurz davor abgedreht...
> 
> ...



Eins muß man Dir lassen : Du ziehst es knallhart durch 

Ich war seit anfang Oktober nicht mehr los , aber die Motivation steigt derzeit 

Dann mal weiter Petri und ich hoffe , Deine Mühen werden mit einem prächtigen Zander oder Barsch belohnt !

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2020)

Heute Abend gehts mal wieder los...
Ich hoffe, die warten schon mit offenen Mäulern auf mich und freuen sich wie ich auf die, grins...

Allen viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. November 2020)

@Drillsucht69
na immerhin hat sich Dein Kampf noch ausgezahlt  .
Viel Glück auch heute.
Ich werde morgen früh um 5 mal für einen Tag zum spekulieren an die Weser fahren und Wattwürmer baden.
Mal schauen ob sich ein paar Platte Fische überreden lassen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2020)

Ohh interessant...
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg und Spaß dabei... Da bin ich mal gespannt...
Schön warm einpacken nicht vergessen sonst wird es ungemütlich... Wollte schon heute kneifen aber es wird in den nächsten Tagen auch nicht viel wärmer...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69
> na immerhin hat sich Dein Kampf noch ausgezahlt  .
> Viel Glück auch heute.
> Ich werde morgen früh um 5 mal für einen Tag zum spekulieren an die Weser fahren und Wattwürmer baden.
> Mal schauen ob sich ein paar Platte Fische überreden lassen.



Geil...Platte ziehen ! 

Berichte bitte , wie es lief 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Geil...Platte ziehen !
> 
> Berichte bitte , wie es lief
> 
> R.S.


Wird gemacht. Wattis sind bestellt. Klamotten werden gleich gepackt. Und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. November 2020)

Ich mach ein Stündchen jetzt nickerchen, grins...dann gehst los...
So komm ich besser durch die Nacht...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. November 2020)

Voll abgelusert heute... Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, sowas von Tod einfach keine Ahnung... Es ging garnichts, hatte noch nicht mal ein Anstupser geschweige irgendein Kontakt...Das kein Fisch da war, glaube ich einfach nicht... Für mich haben die einfach voll gekränkelt, irgendwas stimmte nicht....
Habe mein Ding trotzdem voll durchgezogen und mehr als sechs Stunden geackert und auf den unverhofften einzigen Biss erfolglos gewartet...Das solche Nächte kommen ist mir klar aber nicht heute Nacht...
Einfach unerklärlich...
So ist Angeln...
Allen viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser dieses Wochenend...


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Voll abgelusert heute... Ich kann es mir nicht erklären, sowas von Tod einfach keine Ahnung... Es ging garnichts, hatte noch nicht mal ein Anstupser geschweige irgendein Kontakt...Das kein Fisch da war, glaube ich einfach nicht... Für mich haben die einfach voll gekränkelt, irgendwas stimmte nicht....
> Habe mein Ding trotzdem voll durchgezogen und mehr als sechs Stunden geackert und auf den unverhofften einzigen Biss erfolglos gewartet...Das solche Nächte kommen ist mir klar aber nicht heute Nacht...
> Einfach unerklärlich...
> So ist Angeln...
> Allen viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser dieses Wochenend...



SO wie bei mir vorletzte Nacht! Nicht zu kalt, schön dunkel, frische Köfis, eine vielversprechende Stelle und dann nichts! 

Vielleicht eine Folge des auf und abs vom Wetter (warm, kalt, Hochdruck, Tiefdruck in relativ schnellen Wechsel) und es gibt noch genug Futterfische, die evtl. weitergezogen sind ins Winterrevier....


----------



## Fishx (21. November 2020)

6Stunden ist mal ne Ansage, solange kann ich mich nicht motivieren. Respekt.
Ich Versuch heute Abend mal mein Glück, wenn ich denn ne freie Stelle amRhein finde


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. November 2020)

Irgendwas hat die einfach zugesetzt... Hätten wir jetzt tiefen Winter würde ich es verstehen...
Auf ein neues, Montag sollte es wieder klappen... 
Ein Alibi habe ich für gestern: Musste zum ersten Mal meine Autoscheiben nach dem angeln enteisen, grins... 
Weitere würden mir auch noch einfallen, ha, ha, ha....

@Fishx : 
Viel Erfolg heute...
Hotspots würde ich vermeiden und irgendwo lieber Strecke machen... 
Wenn du die antriffst, sind die Chancen viel höher mehr zu fangen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, wo sollen denn die ganzen gut maßigen Zander denn herkommen?

Woher nachrücken?

Es gibt nunmal einen gewissen Bestand an solchen Fischen, die regelmäßig die gleichen Reviere zum Jagen ansteuern.

Wurden die gehakt, dann war es das erstmal.

Ein Rat von einem Profiangler war mal sinngemäß : "wenn wir mal an einem Platz rel. gut gefangen haben , dann lassen wir den die nächste Zeit in Ruhe" .

Womoglich wurde das Revier auch von eifrigen Mitlesern geplündert - sooo viele gute Buhnen / stellen gibt es ja nun nicht , selbst am Niederrhein !

Meine Taktik damals, als ich noch auf Zander ging am Rhein war:

Diskretion wenn es gut lief - aber auch nach meinem gefangenen Küchenfisch das angeln beenden.

So lockt man keine Trittbrettfahrer an , die weiß Gott wie mit dem seltenen Fisch verfahren und außerdem verangelt man auch Nix.

R.S.

P.S: Wenige Vertrauensvolle Kumpel leiden nat. nicht an "Nachrichtensperre" , waren aber immer handverlesen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. November 2020)

Ach, alles gut... Die beißen doch, solche Tage wie gestern gehören doch zum angeln dazu und werden sich noch Wiederholen... 
Ich bin positiv eingestimmt...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. November 2020)

Hel,

nach der ewigen zanderposterei von Drillsucht bin ich gestern Abend auch für 4 Stunden an den Rhein und es war toll der Rhein hat nur genommen und nochmals genommen aber nix rein gar nix gegeben . Werde trotzdem nochmal ein Versuch wagen wenn ich dazu komme.

Grussen Michael


----------



## sprogoe (21. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Hel,
> 
> nach der ewigen zanderposterei von Drillsucht bin ich gestern Abend auch für 4 Stunden an den Rhein und es war toll der Rhein hat nur genommen und nochmals genommen aber nix rein gar nix gegeben . Werde trotzdem nochmal ein Versuch wagen wenn ich dazu komme.
> 
> Grussen Michael


Deshalb heißt er ja auch Rhein und nicht Raus.


----------



## DenizJP (21. November 2020)

War heute ebenfalls Angeln gegen Mittag. War ein verrückter Tag. Erst an nem kaum beangelten Spot gewesen... 2 Stunden lang nix!


dann an nem bekannten Spot gewesen. Und ich bin ja beileibe kein Profiangler...

innerhalb der ersten 10-15(!) Minuten gab es 3 Hechte für mich zwischen 55-71cm..

2 weitere Spinnangler die an der Stelle zum ersten Mal waren, waren schon etwas länger da. Mit den Fängen die ich live mitverfolgt habe waren es 7-8 Hechte und 2 Zander..

4 weitere Hechte und 3 weitere Zander hatten sie in der Stunde zuvor gefangen.

Heißt zu dritt haben wir an dem Spot insgesamt 19 Hechte und Zander innerhalb von ca 90 Minuten gefangen. Das hab ich in meinem kurzen Angelleben bisher noch nicht erlebt..

so muss es sich beim @Drillsucht69  anfühlen xD


----------



## Micha1450 (21. November 2020)

Kann ich mich genauso wenig drüber freuen, wie über die Fänge von Drillsucht.


----------



## DenizJP (21. November 2020)

Dann ist dem halt so.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. November 2020)

Deniz , dann habt Ihr da ein Winterlager gefunden.

Dass sich Raubfische derart konzentrieren, ist nämlich nicht die Regel.

Diese Winterlager sind extrem anfällig bzgl. Überfischung.

Da kann man innerhalb weniger Tage mit wenigen Anglern den Raubfischbestand weiter Strecken des Gewässers recht zuverlässig vernichten.

Petri, R.S.

P.S: Solche Gebiete werden i.d.R. als Fisch-Schongebiete ausgewiesen , wenn sie als Winterlager dienen bzw. sehr streng reglementiert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. November 2020)

Für Winterlager halte ich es zu verfrüht, die Fische sind noch zu aktiv...Es gibt solche Situationen, frage mich nicht warum aber es gibt die...Schon öfter auch im Sommer sowie Frühherbst selbst ähnlich erlebt... Selbst beim Aalangeln habe ich es dieses Jahr erlebt... Hatte ich auch nur von einer Sternstunde berichtet ohne das Ergebnis zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. November 2020)

Petri Deniz zum „Lottosechser“ in deiner jungen Anglerlaufbahn !!!
Mich freut es sehr für dich, hast es mehr als verdient so fleißig wie du bist... 
Also in diesem Sinne sag ich nur,„Glück dem Tüchtigen“, auf der Coach fängt man nichts ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. November 2020)

Petri Deniz, für diesen für dich so erfolgreichen Angeltag! 

Da hattest du wohl das richtige Näschen....!


----------



## DenizJP (21. November 2020)

Danke euch!!

war surreal irgendwie! Aber hab mich super gefreut!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2020)

Moin in die Runde. Und Petri an @DenizJP  zur Spinnsternstunde. Ich wollte eigentlich gestern noch über den Wesertrip auf Plattfische berichten. War aber heute Nacht einfach zu Müde. Also hole ich das jetzt Mal nach.

Nachdem ich fast verschlafen hätte, sollte den Wecker auch anmachen wenn man Ihn stellt, waren wir mit Viertel stündiger Verspätung auf dem Weg nach Bremen. Da aber alles frei war haben wir das wieder rausgefahren und sind pünktlich um halb sieben bei meinem Kumpel zu Hause eingetroffen. Dort gab es erstmal einen Kaffee und die neuen Rollen von meinem Mitfahrer wurden bespult. Dann alles in die Autos verteilt und ab an die Gezeitenweser. Als wir auf dem Deich ankamen, wehte uns bei 3 Grad eine eiskalte Brise ordentlich durch. Das Gerödel zum Platz geschleppt, und fest gestellt, das es hinterm Deich und einem kleinen Wäldchen durchaus auszuhalten war. Also das Camp mit entsprechenden Abständen eingerichtet. Dort ist sehr viel Ordnungsamt und Polizei unterwegs. Dann die Wattwürmer verteilt und kurz nach umkippend Wasser auf Ablaufend flogen die Wattis in die Weser. Ewig lange müsste wir nicht warten und die ersten Bisse stellten sich ein.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2020)

Meine beiden Kanalkumpels fingen ebenfalls. Der eine, ein Neueinsteiger der mich seit diesem Jahr treu begleitet, konnte sich ebenfalls über seinen ersten Plattfisch im Leben freuen. So verging der Vormittag Recht kurzweilig immer wieder mit Bissen und auch Plattfischen. Auch einige Dubletten Kamen raus.


----------



## DenizJP (22. November 2020)

Finde es immer so souverän wie du da mit Kippe im Mundwinkel angelst xD

ich dampfe - hab das einmal beim Ansitz auf Aal gemacht.. Dampf Dampf Klingeling! Bis ich das Gerät verstaut hatte war der Aal auch schon wieder weg


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2020)

Gegen Mittag haben wir dann mit umkippend Wasser auf Flut ein Päuschen gemacht, und uns mit Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch-Oven gestärkt. Dann ging das Angeln weiter. Es wurde ruhiger, nur bei mir nicht. Ich bekam weiter Bisse und konnte auch fangen. Ich war mit meinen Ruten wesentlich weiter draussen als die Mitangler, so dass wir der Meinung waren, das es wohl daran liegen müsste. Also fing ich an, meine Kollegen zu unterstützen und brachte auch Ihre Ruten mit Wurfweiten zwischen 120-150m weiter raus ins Nass. Und es half. Nun stellten sich auch dort wieder bisse und Fänge ein. Das schöne war, es gab keine Krabben. Trotz guter Fänge hatte man Mühe die 50 Wattwürmer über den Tag zu verangeln. Jeder hatte abends noch ein paar Würmer über, und der Notköder Garnelen konnten selbst verzehrt werden. Selbst nach einer Stunde im Wasser bekam man Biss und fing auch. Das habe ich so nicht nicht erlebt. Gegen 21:30 haben wir dann Feierabend gemacht. Wir waren 6 Angler und es wurden insgesamt 53 Platte gefangen. Ich konnte mich über 18! der leckeren Teller in teils sehr guten Größen freuen. War echt Top. Gegen Mitternacht waren wir wieder in der Heimat und haben uns noch ans sauber machen gewagt. Ein paar für den Rauch, den Rest zu Pfannenfisch vorbereitet. Nach ein paar Abschlussbierchen ging es dann um 03:00 Uhr in die Kiste. Voll gelungen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Finde es immer so souverän wie du da mit Kippe im Mundwinkel angelst xD


Was willste denn machen, wenn's gerade dann beißt


----------



## Elmar Elfers (22. November 2020)

Cool! Etwas weiter fischt mein Kumpel gerne auf Zander. Aber für Platte scheint es ja auch echt gut zu sein. Petri!


----------



## Hering 58 (22. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gegen Mittag haben wir dann mit umkippend Wasser auf Flut ein Päuschen gemacht, und uns mit Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutch-Oven gestärkt. Dann ging das Angeln weiter. Es wurde ruhiger, nur bei mir nicht. Ich bekam weiter Bisse und konnte auch fangen. Ich war mit meinen Ruten wesentlich weiter draussen als die Mitangler, so dass wir der Meinung waren, das es wohl daran liegen müsste. Also fing ich an, meine Kollegen zu unterstützen und brachte auch Ihre Ruten mit Wurfweiten zwischen 120-150m weiter raus ins Nass. Und es half. Nun stellten sich auch dort wieder bisse und Fänge ein. Das schöne war, es gab keine Krabben. Trotz guter Fänge hatte man Mühe die 50 Wattwürmer über den Tag zu verangeln. Jeder hatte abends noch ein paar Würmer über, und der Notköder Garnelen konnten selbst verzehrt werden. Selbst nach einer Stunde im Wasser bekam man Biss und fing auch. Das habe ich so nicht nicht erlebt. Gegen 21:30 haben wir dann Feierabend gemacht. Wir waren 6 Angler und es wurden insgesamt 53 Platte gefangen. Ich konnte mich über 18! der leckeren Teller in teils sehr guten Größen freuen. War echt Top. Gegen Mitternacht waren wir wieder in der Heimat und haben uns noch ans sauber machen gewagt. Ein paar für den Rauch, den Rest zu Pfannenfisch vorbereitet. Nach ein paar Abschlussbierchen ging es dann um 03:00 Uhr in die Kiste. Voll gelungen würde ich sagen.


Ein dickes Petri, das hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## Flussmonster92 (22. November 2020)

Nach dem Erfolg vom letzten Mal habe ich mir am Freitag nochmal den vermeintlichen Erfolgsgummi und zudem noch einen supertollen Wobbler besorgt und bin heute voller Motivation und Ehrgeiz besonders früh ans Wasser gefahren.

Das Ergebnis? Ein beschissener Angeltag....in 5 Stunden nicht einen Biss...nichtmal ein zuppeln oder sonst etwas.
An solchen Tagen vergeht einem echt der Spaß am Angeln. 

Ich hoffe ihr habt mehr Erfolg.
Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Für Winterlager halte ich es zu verfrüht, die Fische sind noch zu aktiv...Es gibt solche Situationen, frage mich nicht warum aber es gibt die...Schon öfter auch im Sommer sowie Frühherbst selbst ähnlich erlebt... Selbst beim Aalangeln habe ich es dieses Jahr erlebt... Hatte ich auch nur von einer Sternstunde berichtet ohne das Ergebnis zu veröffentlichen...


Hi,

die Vermutung mit dem Winterlager hat sich bestätigt , per pm. gab es entsprechende Info.

R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2020)

Petri Aalzheimer ! 

Hattet ihr auch Bisse im Dunkeln oder war es im Hellen besser ? 

R.s.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. November 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri Aalzheimer !
> 
> Hattet ihr auch Bisse im Dunkeln oder war es im Hellen besser ?
> 
> R.s.


Bisse kamen auch im Dunkeln. Das ist egal auf die Platten. Ablaufend war gesamt gesehen besser als Auflaufend. Das ist wesentlich entscheidender als Tag oder Nacht


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2020)

Danke ! 

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (22. November 2020)

Dickes Petri @DenizJP und @Aalzheimer


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. November 2020)

Dickes Petri @Aalzheimer  !!!

Da kommst du aus Münsterland und zeigst den Jungs im Norden wie und wo man Fische fängt, grins  ...
Schön das ihr ruhe vor den Krabben hattet, die können einen auch den Spaß verderben...


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. November 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Cool! Etwas weiter fischt mein Kumpel gerne auf Zander. Aber für Platte scheint es ja auch echt gut zu sein. Petri!


Hi Elmar. Zanderangler sind da allgegenwärtig. Habe da noch keinen Bereich oder Stelle, egal ob Hafen oder fließend gesehen, wo nicht minnimum 5 Jigger 
auf Sicht in den Steinen rumgekraxelt sind, oder vom treibenden Boot. Das gilt allerdings auch für die Platten. Die findet man eigentlich überall. Aber wie es beim Angeln immer ist, nicht jeder Tag ist....


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. November 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hi Elmar. Zanderangler sind da allgegenwärtig. Habe da noch keinen Bereich oder Stelle, egal ob Hafen oder fließend gesehen, wo nicht minnimum 5 Jigger
> auf Sicht in den Steinen rumgekraxelt sind, oder vom treibenden Boot. Das gilt allerdings auch für die Platten. Die findet man eigentlich überall. Aber wie es beim Angeln immer ist, nicht jeder Tag ist....


Schon früher war da anglerisch viel los. Wir hatten dort eine Parzelle und sind immer hoch gelaufen. Damals noch mit Restaurant am Ende. Mal sehen, vielleicht komme ich dieses Jahr noch mal hin.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. November 2020)

Fettes Petri zu den Platten, Torsten! Ich wünschte, ich hätte auch die Möglichkeit, im Winter ebenso erfolgreich auf Butt zu angeln... 

Als 7 oder 8jähriger Steppke war ich mit Vater und Onkel mal an der Weser bei Nordenham, aber nicht zum Angeln... 

Wie ist das an eurer Weserstrecke mit Fangbegrenzung und Mindestmaßen von Plattfischen geregelt?


----------



## DenizJP (23. November 2020)

Hier gar net geschrieben ^^

gestern ne Stunde mit dem Sohn am Wasser gewesen. Gab nen ca 52er Hecht, nen 60-70er kurz vorm Kescher "verloren" und nohc 7-8 Fehlbisse und Nachläufer.

war ein schöner Sonntag-Kurzausflug.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. November 2020)

@Elmar Elfers 
Das Restaurant gibt es immer noch. Im Sommer hatte es auch auf. Ich denke aktuell wegen Corona nicht.

@Chief Brolly 
Eine Fangbegrenzung gibt es dort für die Platten nicht. Mindestmaß müsste ich Mal in meine Papiere schauen. Ich meine 20 oder 22cm. Da sind die meisten die du in der Strömung fängst eh drüber. Ganz selten das man Mal eine Handtellergroße fängt. In den Häfen kommt das eher Mal vor. Wir haben am WE glaube ich insgesamt fünf Platten wieder zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. November 2020)

Torsten, welche Ansprüche stellst du ans Gerät an der Weser? 

Habe eine Tele- Rute in 3,60m bis 300gr. Wg und Wallerruten in 2,75m u. 3,00m und bis 300 und 400gr.Wg.

Sollte ich irgendwann mal an der Weser an der Weser angeln, wären diese Ruten verwendbar? 
Als Schnur nehme ich mal an, habt ihr Schlagschnur (Mono) verwendet? 

Als System würde ich ein Paternoster mit 2 Drahtarmen verwenden, wie heißen diese Vorrichtungen, wo die Haken mit den Watties eingehängt werden, damit die beim Wurf nicht abfliegen?


----------



## Zmann (23. November 2020)

Heute endlich mal den Schweinehund überwunden und siehe da ich kann es noch...allen die noch draußen sind viel Glück!


----------



## Fishx (23. November 2020)

Ich habe heute ne komplette Nullnummer hingelegt.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Torsten, welche Ansprüche stellst du ans Gerät an der Weser?
> 
> Habe eine Tele- Rute in 3,60m bis 300gr. Wg und Wallerruten in 2,75m u. 3,00m und bis 300 und 400gr.Wg.
> 
> ...


Hi Chief, bin zwar nicht Torsten, aber...

mit deinem Gerät bist du eigentlich über den Anforderungen. Es reicht i.d.R. bis 200g WG, allerdings solltest du im tidenabhängigen Bereich auf jedenfall Krallenbleie verwenden.
Drahtarme am Paternoster ist auch nicht nötig, nur etwas steifer sollten die Arme sein, da reicht auch dickeres Mono, so ab 0.45 verwende ich immer. Gleiches gilt auch für die Schlagschnur, die ich dann in mind. 3 facher Rutenlänge vorschalte.


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

Komme grad vom Main zurück. Das kalte Wetter scheint die Kerle tatsächlich zu animieren 

gab nen 50er Zetti und nen ca. 60er


nach ner Stunde war mein Arsch durchgefroren bin daher wieder heim.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2020)

Petri....Geht doch...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. November 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Torsten, welche Ansprüche stellst du ans Gerät an der Weser?
> 
> Habe eine Tele- Rute in 3,60m bis 300gr. Wg und Wallerruten in 2,75m u. 3,00m und bis 300 und 400gr.Wg.
> 
> ...


Hi Michael, da ich niemand bin, der sich gerne Gerät leiht, habe ich mir in den letzten Jahren mein eigenes zugelegt, und das auch so, das ein kompletter Satz als Ersatz immer mitgeführt wird. Das angeln dort in der Steinpackung erfordert Opfer, häufig an den Ruten (zerbrochene Rutenringe).

Deine erste Rute mir 3,60m und 300 Gramm Wurfgewicht kannst Du sicherlich verwenden. Die Spitzenaktion müsste man evtl. bewerten, ob Sie nicht zu Steif ist. Aber ich denke, die Weserfische (bzw. generell Flussfische) sind nicht so zimperlich, so dass es funktionieren sollte. Noch wichtiger sind Länge und auch die Art der Bleie.
Deswegen sind Rute 2+3 zu kurz. Du musst schnell nach oben kommen mit dem Blei und in der Lage sein, die Fische über die Steinpackung zu heben. Oder Du musst bei Ebbe jedes mal an die Wasserkante, und glaube mir, das willst Du bei Packungslängen von teilweise bis zu 35m nicht wirklich. Als Bleie verwenden wir so genannte Flügelbleie mit Gewichten von 170 Gramm. Wenn das Wasser stark Auf- oder Abläuft (meistens in den ersten 1-2 Stunden), hilft Dir kein normales Bleigewicht. Das Blei wird mitgenommen und legt sich irgendwann vor der "Kante" ab. Da würde auch ein Krallenblei nicht helfen. Die Flügelbleie haben aber die Eigenschaft, dass Sie nach dem Andrehen sehr schnell an die Oberfläche kommen, was hilft Hänger zu vermeiden und bei gehaktem Fisch, diesen auch über die Kante zu bekommen.

Meine 4 Ruten sind jeweils 4,20 lang und haben WG von 2x200 +, 2x220. Gekauft dafür habe ich die Shimano Alivio FX Surf. Die sind in einem super Preis/Leistungsverhältnis für meine Ansprüche und auch die Häufigkeit meiner Weserangelei. Rollen habe ich mittlerweile schon ein paar durch. Die ersten "billigen" Großrollen die mir ein ehemaliger Kollege von einer holländische Karpfenmesse mitbrachte schafften nicht mal den ersten Angeltag. Beide hatten das Getriebe durch. Andere waren zu klein und man hatte beim einholen nicht genug "Hub" bzw. durch kleine Kurbel zu wenig Hebel. Ich habe mir dann die Rollen besorgt, die auch meine Kumpels da fischen, und die sind sehr oft am Wasser. Es handelt sich um die Quick SLS DLX 970 FD. Werden leider nicht mehr hergestellt, aber ich bin durch Glück und ein wenig Beziehung noch dran gekommen. Somit war ich diesbezüglich mit den Ortsansässigen auf Augenhöhe.
Schnüre verwenden wir übrigens nur Monofil. Es sind meistens keine Gigantomatischen Wurfweiten nötig. Und wenn das Wasser durch die Tide wechselt, ist immer viel Dreck da, keine Ahnung warum immer dann. In der geflochtenen bleibt das viel schlimmer hängen, so schlimm, dass Du teilweise nicht mehr eindrehen kannst, weil sich alles vorm Spitzenring gesammelt hat. Und dann ist auch noch die Montage weg. Und das wieder von einer Geflochtenen ab zu bekommen, ist Arbeit für Straftäter, Die Monofile funzt wesentlich besser, und zeigt Dir den Biss auch auf über 100m Entfernung noch sicher an. Stärke 0,33-0,35. Schnur sollte gut den "kalten-Schlag" des Werfens haben können (Schnur kommt auch von Shimano). Schlagschnüre werden nicht verwendet.

Dann braucht man eigentlich nur noch zwei einzelne, stabile Bank-Sticks mit V-Auflage für die Ruten. Länge sollte so schon 1,5m sein, um dann auch mit den Ruten hoch zu kommen, um weniger Druck auf der Schnur zu haben. Ein Dreibein oder ähnliches lässt sich in der Packung meistens nur schwer oder nicht stabil genug verankern. Außerdem wandere ich, gerade im Sommer wenn die Packung auch abtrocknet, gerne mit dem Wasser nach unten. Bei Tiden-Unterschieden von bis zu 9m macht das auch durchaus sinn. Und so kann man sich schnell eine Rute und den Ständer packen, und diesen einfach weiter unten wieder in der Packung platzieren. Geht schnell, steht stabil. wenn man noch ein wenig übt die beiden Ruten so nebeneinander zu platzieren, dass man von seinem Platz immer beide Spitzen im Blick hat, ist alles Tutti.

Auf Platte kannst Du entweder normale Einzelhakenmontage mit Durchlaufblei verwenden. Manchmal funktioniert das nicht schlechter, als Buttvorfächer mit bunten Klimmbimm. Ansonsten verwende ich gekaufte Systeme mit ein bisschen Perlen und Auftrieb zum Grundangeln (keine Schleppvorfächer). Die beiden Anbissstellen bringen natürlich auch einen Vorteil.  Mir ist wichtig, dass man die Haken, wenn ein Platter mal zu tief geschluckt hat, und das ist eigentlich zu 90% immer, einfach wieder neu binden kann. Also ein Drahtseitenarm oder eine sonstige Vorrichtung. Dann kann man da auch einfach wieder einen Aalhaken montieren, oder wie mein Kumpel sagt, beim Plattfischangeln wird man endlich die Haken los, für die man sonst keine Verwendung mehr hat.

Nun habe ich wieder viel mehr geschrieben, als ich eigentlich wollte, und das auch noch in Live am Wasser. Sorry. Wenn noch mehr fragen da sind, dann vielleicht per PN.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. November 2020)

Danke, Torsten, für Deine sehr detailreiche Erklärung, wie man am besten an der Weser angelt! 

Bin seit einigen Stunden an unserem Landfluß Zenn, hier herrscht zäher Hochnebel.. Zanderwetter! Bis jetzt ein Fischkontakt, blieb aber nicht hängen. 

Hoffentlich ändert sich das noch!


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2020)

Waaas?

Der @Chief Brolly  mit ner Spinnrute unterwegs??? Seh ich zum ersten Mal


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Waaas?
> 
> Der @Chief Brolly  mit ner Spinnrute unterwegs??? Seh ich zum ersten Mal


 

Habe beim Ansitzen ja bisher zuletzt immer abgeschneidert... 
Jetzt wird der Raubfisch eben aktiv gesucht! 

Gibt so wenigstens ab und zu nen Fischkontakt bei dem Nebelwetter...Das ist mein 1. Bildbericht stellvertretend für meine letzten Spinnausflüge.. Fahre morgen mal zu einem anderen Gewässer, ein Weiher... 

Fahre im Jahr höchstens 15x zum Spinnfischen, die Hängergefahr ist beträchtlich! 
Konnte bisher zwar viele wieder lösen, auch von Fehlwürfen in die Zweige eines Baumes, aber Fänge mit Kunstködern sind hier nur sehr selten, dafür aber die Räuber recht kapital!


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2020)

Gestern wollte ich dann doch nochmal raus ^^

neben einem Minischniepel von 20cm Hecht der einen 5" ES weggehauen hatte (!) gab es noch nen maßigen Hecht von ca 50-55. Beide im Kescher im Wasser wieder zurück.


außerdem 2 richtig harte Bisse aber die Haken saßen nicht... vermutlich bereits abgestumpft da VMC.. heute mal neue kaufen.


----------



## hanzz (25. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> vermutlich bereits abgestumpft da VMC











						Diamant Hakenschärfer
					

✅ Diamant Hakenschärfer zum Angelhaken Schärfen ✅ Versandfrei ab 49€ ✅ Schnelle Lieferung ✅ 100 Tage Rückggaberecht ✅ Online bei DER AUSLEGER




					der-ausleger.de


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2020)

@hanzz  oh danke!

Wie genau funzt das? Einfach Haken ranreiben?


----------



## jkc (25. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @hanzz  oh danke!
> 
> Wie genau funzt das? Einfach Haken ranreiben?


Im weitesten Sinne.
Es erfordert etwas Geschick und Übung, aber dann kann man das Leben der meisten Haken um einiges verlängern.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Ich neige sofort zu neuen Haken, der muss richtig scharf sein...
Ich bin nicht der Freund von Angstdrilling da ich viel auf Zander angel... Bei Hechten kann ich dir ein  Zusatzdrilling wärmstens empfehlen ...


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2020)

@Drillsucht69  da haste Recht.

war aufgrund der Dunkelheit eigentlich auf Zander aus, aber gebissen haben die Hechte. Werd ich nächstes Mal berücksichtigen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Drillsucht69  da haste Recht.
> 
> war aufgrund der Dunkelheit eigentlich auf Zander aus, aber gebissen haben die Hechte. Werd ich nächstes Mal berücksichtigen.


Gönne es dir, die Fehlbisse der letzten Tage zukünftig zu verwerten...


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Es erfordert etwas Geschick und Übung, aber dann kann man das Leben der meisten Haken um einiges verlängern.



Genau, so ein Hakenschleifer lohnt sich wirklich. Ich habe so einen "Diamantstaub-Schleifstift" mit Rille vom Lidl - wurde sogar explizit als Hakenschärfer verkauft. Funzt einwandfrei und ist sehr handlich.

Ich kaufe kaum noch (nur sehr schlecht nachschleifbare und dabei sehr teure) Owner-Haken etc. für Kunstköder - für mich tun es da mittlerweile ganz normale und vergleichsweise günstigere VMCs.

Wenn man die richtig anschleift, werden die auch rattenscharf. Und lassen sich bei Bedarf stressfrei "auffrischen" (z. B. nach nem Holz-Hänger).


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Bin mal los...
Gerade ne halbe Stunde am Wasser...Der Zander über Grund geschliffen und erst bei zweiter Attacke gekriegt, den wollte er haben nachdem der erste Anhieb ins leere ging... Und der kleine barsch hat den 12.5 er voll weggesaugt...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Ach wie süß,  Nachwuchs ist auch vorhanden... ein Zetti und ein Aussteiger noch... jede Buhne Kontakte, jetzt stromauf und dann zu dritten...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (25. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ach wie süß,  Nachwuchs ist auch vorhanden... ein Zetti und ein Aussteiger noch... jede Buhne Kontakte, jetzt stromauf und dann zu dritten...



Petri Heil Thomas,

aber mal die Frage an dich angelst du da auf Zander auch in den Morgenstunden? Also ultrafrüh raus und in den Tag hinein?
Klar fängst deine Fische aber ist nur mal so aus Interesse von mir da ich eher kein Frühaufsteher bin.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Buhne zwei stromauf, vier Kontakte...
Zwei amstubser, dann andere Farbe und der dritte hängt, vierter vor der Handlandung losgeschütet  ...
Ab zu drei, sind aktiv aber zickig...
@ Michael:
Geh morgen näher und ausführlicher drauf ein...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Drei Tod....
Buhne vier zwei Stück mit den ersten drei Wurf dann auch Tod...
An zu fünf...


----------



## Fishx (25. November 2020)

ich war gerade mit dem Wobbler ein paar Buhnen abklappern, null Kontakt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Fünf ein fehlbiss, sind aktiv und ziehen... Leider nicht wirklich gierig dass die richtig draufhauen...
Jetzt zurück zu ersten und nochmal auf die schnelle die fünf nur die heißen Zonen kurz abwerfen... 
vielleicht geht noch was...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2020)

Und bäääm hat’s gemacht...


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2020)

Petri ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2020)

Petri....
Ich mach Feierabend...
Zweite Runde gab es noch drei, Bisse waren richtig aggressiv...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Petri Heil Thomas,
> 
> aber mal die Frage an dich angelst du da auf Zander auch in den Morgenstunden? Also ultrafrüh raus und in den Tag hinein?
> Klar fängst deine Fische aber ist nur mal so aus Interesse von mir da ich eher kein Frühaufsteher bin.
> ...


Petri Dank, Michael...
Ich geh immer abends los und dann in die Nacht hinein... Morgens geht auch richtig gut, ist mir aber zu kurzweilig... Sobald es richtig hell ist, ist der spuck vorbei bei den normalen Verhältnissen, da geht dann nicht mehr wirklich viel... Erhöhtes Wasser und trübes Wasser geht tagsüber dann auch gut, sonst ist kämpfen angesagt...
Februar/ März geht über Tag auch besser als nachts, sogar Mittags...
Ich freue mich wenn es einfach abends dunkel wird dann weiß ich was zu tun ist... Die Dämmerung ist auch richtig gut, schaffe es aber meistens nicht rechtzeitig am Wasser zu sein...
Du siehst mein nicht ganz kompletten Livebericht vom heute in etwa, so geh ich vor...Es wurden neun Stück heute Nacht wenn ich den verlorenen Strolch bei der Handlandung mit zähle, dann hatte ich noch Aussteiger und sechs Bisse... Da war schon Spaß heute an der Sache mit mindestens 15 Kontakten, ist aber nicht immer... Manchmal auch mehr aber oft auch weniger...Heute war aber guter Schnitt, mein Durchschnitt im Oktober und November liegt bei acht Komma noch etwas, sind aber auch die besten Monate jetzt im Jahr auf Zander... Der März wenn das Wasser warm genug wird rockt auch richtig gut und direkt nach der Schonzeit ist gut... Im Sommer überwiegend dann nur die kleinen 40er plus, mach da meistens Pause...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri Dank, Michael...
> Ich geh immer abends los und dann in die Nacht hinein... Morgens geht auch richtig gut, ist mir aber zu kurzweilig... Sobald es richtig hell ist, ist der spuck vorbei bei den normalen Verhältnissen, da geht dann nicht mehr wirklich viel... Erhöhtes Wasser und trübes Wasser geht tagsüber dann auch gut, sonst ist kämpfen angesagt...
> Februar/ März geht über Tag auch besser als nachts, sogar Mittags...
> Ich freue mich wenn es einfach abends dunkel wird dann weiß ich was zu tun ist... Die Dämmerung ist auch richtig gut, schaffe es aber meistens nicht rechtzeitig am Wasser zu sein...
> Du siehst mein nicht ganz kompletten Livebericht vom heute in etwa, so geh ich vor...Es wurden neun Stück heute Nacht wenn ich den verlorenen Strolch bei der Handlandung mit zähle, dann hatte ich noch Aussteiger und sechs Bisse... Da war schon Spaß heute an der Sache mit mindestens 15 Kontakten, ist aber nicht immer... Manchmal auch mehr aber oft auch weniger...Heute war aber guter Schnitt, mein Durchschnitt im Oktober und November liegt bei acht Komma noch etwas, sind aber auch die besten Monate jetzt im Jahr auf Zander... Der März wenn das Wasser warm genug wird rockt auch richtig gut und direkt nach der Schonzeit ist gut... Im Sommer überwiegend dann nur die kleinen 40er plus, mach da meistens Pause...


Danke für die Rückmeldung

Grussen Michael


----------



## Zmann (26. November 2020)

Wenn man einmal Blut geleckt hat...im dunkeln dachte ich schon die Dame hat den Meter aber da haben noch 15cm gefehlt trotzdem wunderschön und voll
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
gefressen,ging natürlich schnellst möglich zurück in ihr Element.
Aber ohne Zielfisch wollte ich nicht gehen und auch das klappte noch...schöner Feierabend!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2020)

Petri!!!!
Geile Räuber....


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2020)

Arschkalt aber die Hechte waren noch in Stimmung ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2020)

Einfach Klasse Deniz !!!!
Vielleicht solltest Du als „Anfänger“
uns deine Tricks verraten,grins...
Dein Gummi ist auch bei mir in den Top Fife auf Zander in der Nacht...


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2020)

@Drillsucht69  haha ^^

aber interessant dass du den auch für Zander nutzt nachts. Ich ging immer davon aus, dass die Farbkombo zu grell in den klaren Wassern wäre.


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2020)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass nicht die Farbe den Reiz ausmacht, sondern der extreme Kontrast der zwei Farben.


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2020)

guter Einwand.

werd ich mal verstärkt damit testen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2020)

@DenizJP  :
Kannst eine Seite zurück gehen und den Barsch ins Maul genau gucken da siehst du das Gummi... Nachts immer grell und UV , egal wie klar das Wasser ist klappt bei mir hervorragend und nichts anderes... 
ich wähle immer zwischen leicht und stark UV und das unterschätze Perlmutt-weiß ist der Hammer...


----------



## Zmann (27. November 2020)

Meine Feierabendrunde viel heute nicht so üppig aus,was ich bei dem Eisigen Ostwind heute allerdings auch erwartet habe dennoch gab 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
es gleich am Anfang einen knapp 60ziger Hecht der sich den Wobbler rein geknallt hat.
Da gibt es die Tage Fischfrikadellen...die Kinder wird es freuen und mich natürlich auch.
An alle die der Kälte trotzen dickes Petri und fette Beute,nutzt die Zeit,sie könnte besser nicht sein!


----------



## jkc (28. November 2020)




----------



## hanzz (28. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 360614
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 360615
> ...


Boar. Mir friert es beim anschauen der Bilder. 
Respekt


----------



## Vanner (28. November 2020)

Top Bilder, wie kalt war es denn, mal gemessen? Wurdest du wenigstens schon belohnt?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. November 2020)

Top Bilder, Frost bringt Hecht


----------



## jkc (28. November 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Top Bilder, wie kalt war es denn, mal gemessen? Wurdest du wenigstens schon belohnt?



Nicht direkt am Platz, am Parkplatz waren es gegen 0.00 Uhr 0°c.
Ich denke aber, dass es nicht deutlich unter Null war, vielleicht -1°c zur kältesten Stunde.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Top Bilder, Frost bringt Hecht


War auch der einzige Fisch, wir sitzen eigentlich auf Karpfen an, nur ganz kurz die Spinnrute bemüht und gleich einen geilen mit 96cm erwischt.





Grüße JK


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. November 2020)

Bin auch mal wieder da ,Wasser trüb und a.... kalt


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2020)

So, ich habe es mir auch gemütlich gemacht. Noch ein Sofaabend wäre nix für mich gewesen. Heute alleine Unterwegs. Mal schauen. Domizil eingerichet


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2020)

Mittlerweile den Kamin angemacht  .
Einen von drei Bissen konnte ich verwandeln. Mal schauen was heute Nacht und morgen früh noch so geht


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2020)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> wir sitzen eigentlich auf Karpfen an,


die wären auch "fingerfreundlicher" , oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (28. November 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Frost bringt Hecht


Wo denn, wo denn? Ich habe jetzt zum dritten mal geplankt 

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (28. November 2020)

So die Herren

heut gabs nochmal zwei Hechtschniepel und zwei größere Zander

langsam aber sicher fang ich schon mal an die Sachen für nächstes Jahr zu packen und zu pflegen...

eventuell noch 1-2 mal raus aber es ist doch ziemlich kalt geworden ...


----------



## fishhawk (28. November 2020)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> eventuell noch 1-2 mal raus aber es ist doch ziemlich kalt geworden ...


als noch jünger war, hab ich erst aufgehört zu angeln, wenn es bei Auftreffen des Spinnköders nicht mehr "Plitsch", sondern "Pling" gemacht hat.

Jetzt bin ich etwas älter und ruhiger geworden und kann deinen Standpunkt besser nachvollziehen.   

Und mein Hauptzielfisch hat von November bis März eh ziemlich Sendepause.


----------



## jkc (28. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die wären auch "fingerfreundlicher" , oder täuscht das Bild?


Ne, Du siehst richtig. Hat aber nur etwas geblutet, ohne Fremdkörper entfernen zu müssen dieses Mal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Und mein Hauptzielfisch hat von November bis März eh ziemlich Sendepause.


Meiner auch  
Aber hilft ja nix. Irgendwas muss man ja machen


----------



## Vanner (28. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Nicht direkt am Platz, am Parkplatz waren es gegen 0.00 Uhr 0°c.
> Ich denke aber, dass es nicht deutlich unter Null war, vielleicht -1°c zur kältesten Stunde.



Wirkt kälter, war wohl auch genug Luftfeuchtigkeit vorhanden.  
Petri zum Esox.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. November 2020)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Wo denn, wo denn? Ich habe jetzt zum dritten mal geplankt
> 
> Grussen Michael


Leg mal einen schönen fetten Ostseehering auf Grund, das klappt bei dem Wetter immer


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2020)

Biss nummer 5 brachte auch wieder Fisch nach einem Fehlbiss und zwei Aussteigern. Einer davon fühlte sich gut an. Leider musste ich sehr schnell wegen einem Schiff anschlagen. Aber der hier hat Küchenmaß und darf mich nach Haus begleiten


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. November 2020)

Und direkt den Selben Köfi wieder rein und Zack biss. Der darf wieder schwimmen. Soll in fünf Jahren noch Mal wieder kommen. Nach dem schniepel noch ein biss auf die andere Rute. Leider los gelassen nach 5m.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. November 2020)

Allen ein Fettes Petri !!!!
Die Räuber haben Bock bzw. müssen fressen....
Danke für die Fangbilder, endlich wieder was los hier ...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (28. November 2020)

Bis auf ein Rapfen und ne Zetti von 45 nix war sau kalt und in 5 Stunden nur einen Angler am Wasser gesehen und das noch am Rhein Hmmm,  entweder ist es den Leuten zu kalt, oder die wissen das die Fische nicht beissen


----------



## Chief Brolly (28. November 2020)

Auf jeden Fall allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri und Respekt, das ihr der Kälte trotzt!  
Denn die Nacht zieht sich... Von ca.16.30 -?? 
Wer nichts warmes anhat und sich nichts heißes einverleibt, friert irgendwann und dann ist der Angeltag eh zu Ende... 

Wer bis dahin was gefangen hat und mitnimmt, ist eben ein echter Glückspilz! 
Weiter so, Männers und eine gute, weiterhin erfolgreiche Nacht!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. November 2020)

Die Ruten sind voll Frost. - 2 Grad. Heute Nacht gab es noch vier weitere Hupen. 3 habe ich bekommen, einer hat los gelassen  1 Schniepel und 2 feine Mitfünziger. War keine schlechte nacht. Dank Heizung und vernünftigem Schlafsack ist es ganz nett hier auf der Liege. Jetzt erstmal ein Kaffee, und dann langsam einpacken


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. November 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> So die Herren
> 
> heut gabs nochmal zwei Hechtschniepel und zwei größere Zander
> 
> ...


 
Du Weichei du !
Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung!!
Also dein Sachen kannste pflegen wenn Schonzeit ist ..... weiter machen....

Grussen Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. November 2020)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Leg mal einen schönen fetten Ostseehering auf Grund, das klappt bei dem Wetter immer



Jup,

habe ich früher schon mal probiert mit ner halben Makrele und ner Sardine aber bei uns im Süden stehen wohl nicht so drauf!

Grußen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2020)

Bin mal wieder ... zwar erst 18.15h angefangen wegen Regen im Auto gesessen aber es läuft schon mal gut an...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2020)

Nr.1...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2020)

Läuft, fünf bis jetzt...


----------



## Hering 58 (2. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Läuft, fünf bis jetzt...


Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Dezember 2020)

Von wegen zu wenig Wasser im Rhein, ich liebe es... Und zu kalt noch lange nicht, vielleicht nur für den Angler... War bis halb drei unterwegs warm eingepackt und konnte mit offener Jacke angeln, nur die Hände waren ab und zu kalt... Wassertemperatur ist um über drei Grad gefallen in der letzten Woche, haben jetzt um die sieben Grad... Die Strolche waren in Beißlaune... 15 Stück hätten es sein können, leider drei bei der Handlandung entwischt wegen den glatten Steinen... Weitere vier im Drill ausgestiegen und noch ein paar Fehlbisse... Der Hit war ein richtig geiler Biss und sofort drei- vier Meter die Bremse singen lassen bei nachschlagen sofort weg, schade.... Auf jeden Fall hat’s voll gerockt, einfach Hammer... Wenn ich im Nachhinein bedenke habe ich mich zu lange an manchen Buhnen aufgehalten, es hätte noch einer beißen können war der Gedanke aber war nicht so... So konnte ich nicht alle Buhnen abangeln obwohl fast jede Buhne Fisch brachte...Hätte noch drei-vier Buhnen beangeln können, so war der Plan aber die Power war raus...
Die hatten richtig Bock und es war das drittbeste Ergebnis diesen Herbst... Lange läufts nicht mehr, bald wird’s schon schwer mit den hohen Stückzahlen...
Hier paar Bilder zum anheizen, es geht noch was !!!!
Wünsche allen viel Glück und Erfolg die sich bei dem Wetter raustrauen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2020)

Saubere Strecke Thomas. Wer geht und versucht, wird auch belohnt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Dezember 2020)

Danke Torsten, war aber auch hardcore auf den nassglatten Steinen...
Du hattest doch auch letztens ne gute Frequenz am Kanal gehabt, nochmals ein Petri dafür...
Der letzte Meter am Wasser war wie auf Schmierseife, aber einfach kann jeder ...
Könnte schon wieder, schaffe es leider nicht...


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2020)

Allen ein fettes Petri. Da sind ja ein paar gute Räuber rausgekommen.
Werd wohl Samstag dann auch nochmal zum Rhein und Sonntag zum Kanal.

Letzten Sonntag bei 1 Grad Lufttemperatur sind da die Barsche komplett eskaliert. Das hab ich den ganzen Sommer nicht erlebt.
Leider auf der falschen Kanalseite. Bis ich dann da gewesen wäre, wäre es komplett dunkel geworden.
So hab ich mir das Spektakel vertikal angelnd an der Spundwand angeschaut und mich gefreut.
Sonntag mal schauen, ob die Barsche tagsüber da vielleicht eine Etage tiefer stehen und meine Krebse am CRig wollen und später wieder rauben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke Torsten, war aber auch hardcore auf den nassglatten Steinen...
> Du hattest doch auch letztens ne gute Frequenz am Kanal gehabt, nochmals ein Petri dafür...


Danke Dir. Nachdem die letzten Wochen eher Mau waren, waren 11 Bisse und 7 Zander nicht wirklich schlecht.
Aber bei die sieht es ja noch ganz anders aus


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2020)

War gestern ebenfalls am Wasser von 22 - 24 Uhr.

Leider gabs keine Bisse auf GuFi oder Wobbler...

beim Platzwechsel immer mal das Wasser ausgeleuchtet und siehe da, goldene Katzenaugen die zu mir aufschauten....

waren sie wohl net in Laune oder ich mit den falschen Ködern unterwegs ^^


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Dezember 2020)

> Leider gabs keine Bisse auf GuFi oder Wobbler...
> 
> beim Platzwechsel immer mal das Wasser ausgeleuchtet




Alles passt


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2020)

habs Licht natürlich erst angeschaltet als ich dann den Spot wechseln wollte.

mit weißer LED beim Angeln aufs Wasser halten und nach den Fischen suchen überlass ich den Karpfenanglern hier am Main


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Dezember 2020)

Das mit ableuchten mach ich auch immer wenn ich die Stelle ganz verlasse... Gucke immer ob Futterfisch unterwegs ist, betrachte die Strukturen und den Grund sowie auch die Sichtbarkeit und die Bewegung meines Gummis bei verschiedenen Strömungen und Geschwindigkeit...Das ist schon automatismus bei mir.... Konnte erst einmal ein Zander dabei sehen...
Deniz, nie lange am einen Platz angeln kann ich dir nur wärmstens empfehlen... Wenn zehn Minuten nichts ist ziehe ich weiter und wenn es nur fünf bis acht Meter sind, bringt das nicht selten ein Fisch mit den nächsten Wurf... Da sind die meisten zu faul dazu oder setzen auf die Stelle weil sie da schon gefangen haben was aber weniger Erfolg bringt...


----------



## DenizJP (3. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal Köder gewechselt und siehe da!


----------



## Zmann (4. Dezember 2020)

Geduld macht sich bezahlt!
Nachdem ich eine Woche nicht zum Angeln gekommen bin war ich heute heiß wie Frittenfett...da war mir der starke Seitenwind bei 3 Grad Plus, gefühlte 2 Grad Minus,erstmal egal.
Erster Kontakt Zander bis vor den Kescher gedrillt ausgeschlitzt....kotz!
Dann kam nix mehr,Stelle gewechselt auch dort kam nichts mehr...wieder neue Stelle...erster Wurf Fehlbisse zweiter Wurf bääämm diesmal in den Kescher...das Fetzt!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2020)

Voll fett Petri meinerseits !!!!

Nicht selten das bei Platz wechseln bei mir mit den ersten zehn Würfen einer sofort draufhaut... Ich verweile nie länger als etwa 15 min am einen Platz wenn ich kein Kontakt kriege... Durch mein zahlreiches Platzwechsel finde ich Stellen wo die sich wohl fühlen heraus, wo ich fast mit Ansage behaupten kann da geht bestimmt einer wenn die in Beisslaune sind... Und wenn einer da steht, haut der auch drauf... Fange meine Zander wiederholt immer an den gleichen Ecken... 
Leider blieb mir der Ü80 diese Saison bis jetzt verwehrt....


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2020)

Zmann schrieb:


> Geduld macht sich bezahlt!
> Nachdem ich eine Woche nicht zum Angeln gekommen bin war ich heute heiß wie Frittenfett...da war mir der starke Seitenwind bei 3 Grad Plus, gefühlte 2 Grad Minus,erstmal egal.
> Erster Kontakt Zander bis vor den Kescher gedrillt ausgeschlitzt....kotz!
> Dann kam nix mehr,Stelle gewechselt auch dort kam nichts mehr...wieder neue Stelle...erster Wurf Fehlbisse zweiter Wurf bääämm diesmal in den Kescher...das Fetzt!
> ...


Eine kleine "Sie" .

Wegen dem Rogenbäuchlein...

Übrigens habe ich nach etlichen Jahren Zander-Jiggerei noch keinen einzigen Rogner gehabt, der nicht mindestens 45cm. +++ war - eher deutlich über 50cm.

Das sollte man mal am Rhein zum Anlass nehmen , das LÄCHERLICHE Mindestmaß von 40!!!! cm. , heraufzusetzen.

Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf den Rhein unter anderem zu seiner "Blütezeit" , wo 2 Stelliges Zanderfangen die Regel war , weil der Fisch auch einfach nicht verwertet werden konnte ( Massenfänge waren meine Jugendsünden , denke heute anders darüber )

Zur echten Laichzeit bissen gar keine Fische über 45cm. mehr ... die Kleinen hatten noch nicht einmal Laichansatz und die Größeren standen an den Laichplätzen.

Somit ist das Maß von 40cm. gar nicht zum Bestandsschutz geeignet. Auch eine Entnahme von 3 Zandern pro Tag m.M. nach viel zu hoch.

Es gibt ja noch nichteinmal Erfassungen über die monatliche/jährliche Entnahme eines einzelnen Anglers.

Das Raubfischmanagement der RFG . ist eine Katastrophe .

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Somit ist das Maß von 40cm. gar nicht zum Bestandsschutz geeignet.


Selbst in Hessen beträgt das Schonmaß 50cm, obwohl Zander in Fließgewässer nicht besetzt werden dürfen und keine Schonzeit haben.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Dezember 2020)

Das wurde ja aber auch damals von 45 angehoben wegen den Grundeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Selbst in Hessen beträgt das Schonmaß 50cm, obwohl Zander in Fließgewässer nicht besetzt werden dürfen und keine Schonzeit haben.



Und das ist klein genug.

Die Rheinfischereigenosenschaft sieht den Zander mit als die begehrteste Art , die intensiv beangelt wird.

Trotzdem hält sie am "Babymaß" von 40cm. fest und erlaubt die Mitnahme von 3 ! Fischen...pro Tag !

Daraus ergibt sich ein großes Potenzial für Massenfänger.

Das Schlimmste , was ich mal erlebte , war ein Vater , der mit seinen 2 Söhnen angeln war .

Die Söhne spielten abseits, und er hatte 6 !!! Ruten mit lebenden Köderfischen unter Aufsicht. Ein Freund von Ihm hatte auch den Rheinschein.

Da waren es an diesem Buhnenkopf 8 Ruten auf Zander - der Herr hätte also zusammen mit seiner "Belegschaft" 12 Zander ab 40cm. einsacken dürfen,
ganz "legal". AN EINEM TAG .  Was kommt da wohl "jährlich" bei rum???

"Meine Familie ist groß" sagte er auf Nachfrage.

Wildwest am Rhein.

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Die Söhne spielten abseits, und er hatte 6 !!! Ruten mit lebenden Köderfischen unter Aufsicht.


Regeln sind oft wichtig, aber die Existenz von Vorschriften allein nützt oft nichts.
Gibt leider Strecken, wo es den Anglern scheinbar selber überlassen bleibt, ob sie sie sich dran halten wollen oder nicht.
Nicht nur am Rhein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (5. Dezember 2020)

Ich fische zwar nicht am Rhein, sondern im Main-Donau-Kanal in Bayern, wenn ich einen Zander fange, der mit 50 cm so grade am Mindestmaß kratzt, lasse ich den wieder schwimmen und ich fühle mich gut dabei!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns im DEK haben die 40cm, der MLK, der direkt in den DEK hinein geht, hat 45. Entnahme 3 pro Tag. Das Mindestmaß von 40 ist ein Witz, selbst 45 ist nicht wirklich lohnenswert. Ich mag Fische für die Küche von 50-60cm. Beim Ansitzangeln lässt sich aber leider nicht verhindern, das ein kleinerer Fisch Mal verangelt wird, auch wenn ich die verwendeten Einzelhaken durch die Kiemen mristens ganz gut "rausgehebelt" bekomme.


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2020)

Petri allen da draussen 
Live vom


----------



## kridkram (5. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nachts immer grell und UV , egal wie klar das Wasser ist klappt bei mir hervorragend und nichts anderes...


Frage, uv Köder werden von dir so benutzt wie sie sind , oder immer mal wieder mit der Lampe aufgeladen?


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Dezember 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Frage, uv Köder werden von dir so benutzt wie sie sind , oder immer mal wieder mit der Lampe aufgeladen?


Wie ich das verstehe sind es uv Köder, keine fluoreszierenden.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> mal wieder mit der Lampe aufgeladen


das wären dann phosphoreszierende Köder oder auf Neudeutsch "glow in the dark"


----------



## kridkram (5. Dezember 2020)

Könnt ihr dann mal einem alten Mann erklären, was UV Köder sind, was zeichnet sie aus, wie funktionieren sie?


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. Dezember 2020)

__





						Der "Ich habe eine Frage, für die sich kein eigener Thread lohnt"-Thread
					

Soweit ich gesehen hab, gibts sowas hier noch nicht. Ist denke ich ganz praktisch, damit man nicht für jede kleine Frage ein eigenes Thema aufmachen muss.  Ich schieß gleich mal los: Warum stellt man eigentlich beim Welsangeln die Ruten immer senkrecht auf?




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2020)

Beim ersten Wurf nen guten Zander dran gehabt. 
Leider verloren. 
Dann gab es noch eine exakt 70er gehakte Brasse. 
Das war ein Ritt. 
Und dann war es ruhig und kalt im Rücken. 
So ne Sitzheizung nach dem Angeln ist schon was feines. 

Alles in allem hat es aber Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> *70er *gehakte Brasse.



What ??
Hast du n Bild davon gemacht?


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Hering 58 (5. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361220


Petri hazz, was für eine Kirsche.


----------



## yukonjack (5. Dezember 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Petri hazz, was für eine Kirsche.


Ja, wenn bloß die Steine, ne ich meine, Gräten nicht wären.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Dezember 2020)

kridkram schrieb:


> Frage, uv Köder werden von dir so benutzt wie sie sind , oder immer mal wieder mit der Lampe aufgeladen?


So wie die sind, und manche werden noch zusätzlich mit so einem „Dip-n-glo Marker“ etwas aufgepimt ... Es gibt extra so eine UV- Taschenlampe, wenn du die Köder damit anleuchtest siehst du deutlich den Unterschied im dunkeln ohne die aufzuladen...Sie wirken noch greller oder haben ne andere Farbe unter der Lampe... Das Thema mit dem UV ist so eine Sache für sich, ich nutze es vor allem im trüben Wasser und Nachts....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361220



Petri zu Brasse, grins !!!!
Kumpel hatte heute drei Stück davon beim Zanderangeln...
Ich hatte diesen Herbst zwei Stück, die aber das Gummi voll genommen haben, hab ich auch gepostet mal...Wenn die in der Rückenflosse gehakt sind machen die ganz schön Dampf, ganz anders als wie im Maul finde ich....


----------



## kridkram (6. Dezember 2020)

Danke Drillsucht


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2020)

Petri an alle!

Heute ist es hier leider regnerisch  da macht dann die Heimfahrt mit Sommerreifen wenig Spaß....

Würde jetzt zu der Zeit ja mal gern auf Quappe angeln....


----------



## Chief Brolly (6. Dezember 2020)

Quappe? Da ist Kälte, regnerisches Wetter, Dunkelheit und steigendes, trübes Wasser doch ideal! 

Habe aber nur einmal im Leben im Mittellandkanal ne 46er Quappe auf nen kleinen Barsch gefangen, der hing sogar ein Vorfach samt Wirbel aus dem Maul.... 

Gehe am besten an ein Wehr oder ein einmündendes Gewässer, eine Montage mit fingerlangen Köfi, die andere mit Tauwurm (Vorsicht Grundeln! ) 
Quappen fängt man gut im Walchensee, in Österreich sind der Fuschl-, Grundl-, Traun- und Attersee gute Quappengewässer, vor allem im Winter! 

Im Main würde ich es auch an Häfen und Altarmen versuchen...


----------



## DenizJP (6. Dezember 2020)

Würde....wenn Quappen net ganzjährig geschützt wären in Hessen.

Muss mal an nem Wochenende rausfahren.


----------



## świetlik (8. Dezember 2020)

Noch nicht entschneidert aber entspannt.


----------



## świetlik (8. Dezember 2020)

Juhu, Erste Dezember Zander.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2020)

Bericht:
Gestern habe ich mir eine 4m Stippe geholt, da ich heut ein paar Köfis fangen wollte.
Heute bei Nebel suchte ich mir am Fluss eine Innenkurve, in der es eine leichten, sehr langsam strömenden Kolk gab.
Etwas Futter wurde eingebracht, 2 fest Gegeknetete Ballen, die schnell am Grund landet und etwas lockeres, was langsam im Kolk verteilt absinkt um eine Duftwolke bildet. Mit einer 2g Pose, 12er Haken, folgten die ersten Driften. Wobei die sehr langsame Drift, immer schön im Kreis ging.
Als Köder kam ein halber Mißtwurm zum Einsatz - was anderes war nicht parat.
Überrascht, dass bei 3m Tiefe immer noch keinen Grundkontakt vorzufinden war. Im Schnitt hat der Fluss 1- max. 3m.
Da noch etwas Schnur zwischen Pose und Spitze sein sollte, lies ich es bei der 3m Einstellung.
Egal, Köfi's werden schon beissen und weit kann der Grund nicht weg sein.

Bereits nach dem zweiten Einsetzen tauchte die Pose sehr vorsichtig ab. Endlich, das erhoffte Rotauge. Anhieb! Sitzt!
Aber was dann losbrach! Alles bloß kein Köderfisch. Die feine Rute bog sich im Halbkreis und der Fisch stürmte von dannen. Kaum zu halten.
Bei 4m Rutenlänge und 4m Schnur, da ist man schnell am Ende seiner Künste. immer wieder musste ich die Rute gerade aus strecken, um ihm die Fluchten zu ermöglichen, einen Schnurbruch oder Ausschlitzen zu verhindern. Zum Glück ließ seine Kondition bald nach. Trotz mehrmaligem Ausbüchsen vor dem Kescher, gelang es, in zu bergen.
Mal sehen ob Ihr den kennt? 47cm.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (8. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bericht:
> Gestern habe ich mir eine 4m Stippe geholt, da ich heut ein paar Köfis fangen wollte.
> Heute bei Nebel suchte ich mir am Fluss eine Innenkurve, in der es eine leichten, sehr langsam strömenden Kolk gab.
> Etwas Futter wurde eingebracht, 2 fest Gegeknetete Ballen, die schnell am Grund landet und etwas lockeres, was langsam im Kolk verteilt absinkt um eine Duftwolke bildet. Mit einer 2g Pose, 12er Haken, folgten die ersten Driften. Wobei die sehr langsame Drift, immer schön im Kreis ging.
> ...


Ich denke das es ein Döbel ist.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Dezember 2020)

neee es ist kein Hecht und von allen nicht 100+


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ein Aland.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## świetlik (8. Dezember 2020)

Aland hat A afterflose
Döbel hat D afterflose.
Meine Esel Brücke die Funktioniert.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2020)

Frauennerfling


----------



## DenizJP (9. Dezember 2020)

Frankfurt City war gnädig zu mir


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2020)

Petri Deniz .... 
Die Zettis sehen einfach geil aus wenn die ihre Flossen ausfstellen...

Fahre heute auch mal los... Bin voll neugierig ob die noch nach wie vor richtig wollen oder es schon ruhiger wird... Rechne mit allem, die Zeit ist langsam da, wo sich die schlechteren Tage sowie Schneidertage einschleichen werden...Hoffentlich noch nicht heute, grins...


----------



## Gufierer (9. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bericht:
> Gestern habe ich mir eine 4m Stippe geholt, da ich heut ein paar Köfis fangen wollte.
> Heute bei Nebel suchte ich mir am Fluss eine Innenkurve, in der es eine leichten, sehr langsam strömenden Kolk gab.
> Etwas Futter wurde eingebracht, 2 fest Gegeknetete Ballen, die schnell am Grund landet und etwas lockeres, was langsam im Kolk verteilt absinkt um eine Duftwolke bildet. Mit einer 2g Pose, 12er Haken, folgten die ersten Driften. Wobei die sehr langsame Drift, immer schön im Kreis ging.
> ...



Für mich sieht das aus wie die Mutter aller Rotaugen!
Dickes Petri!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (9. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Aland hat A afterflose
> Döbel hat D afterflose.
> Meine Esel Brücke die Funktioniert.


Stehe ich hier nur alleine auf dem Schlauch? 
Kannst Du deine Eselsbrücke bitte mal erläutern. 

Danke!


----------



## świetlik (9. Dezember 2020)

@Fischkopp 1961 
Kleine Zeichnung. Besser kann ich nicht


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Frauennerfling


Hallo,

ja, dafür ist aber seine Größe beachtlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (9. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

mit "Frauennerfling" dürften Angler außerhalb des Donaueinzugsgebiet evtl. andere Assoziationen verbinden. 

Ich hab solche Fische vor vielen Jahren beim Feedern im Regen gefangen.  Meine Frau auch.  Nass sind wir dabei aber nicht geworden.


----------



## phirania (9. Dezember 2020)

Würde aber auch zum Aland tendieren


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> @Fischkopp 1961
> Kleine Zeichnung. Besser kann ich nicht


Hier mal 2 Frauennerflinge und drunter ein Aitel. Hab die Afterflosse vom FN aufgestellt.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2020)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das aus wie die Mutter aller Rotaugen!
> Dickes Petri!


Danke, wenn das Gester die Mutter aller gewesen wär, hab ich Heut Grossmutter und Grossvater aller gefangen, die waren noch grösser. 
Und der Aitel war noch ein überbleibsel aus der Steinzeit. 52cm.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Würde aber auch zum Aland tendieren


https://www.lfvooe.at/fische/nerfling/


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2020)

Vier vorsichtige Bisse, nur leichte anstubser ... zwei blieben hängen...


----------



## świetlik (9. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Frauennerflinge und drunter ein Aitel. Hab die Afterflosse vom FN aufgestellt.


Döbel und Aland  gibt es in unserem Gewässer. Deswegen wollte ich mir das so merken. 
Und die flose  von FN ist grade und nicht rund. 
Ich denke solche Rätsel sind schon für fortgeschritten Angler. 
Für mich muss fisch Zähne haben .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Dezember 2020)

Feierabend, wollten nicht mehr..,
Wie zugenagelt noch nicht mal ein Kontakt mehr...


----------



## Zmann (9. Dezember 2020)

Wenn der einzige Biss am Abend der PB Hecht mit 98 cm 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
ist dann gehts


----------



## hanzz (9. Dezember 2020)

Dickes Petri


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Dezember 2020)

Zmann schrieb:


> Wenn der einzige Biss am Abend der PB Hecht mit 98 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, die Mutti kommt bestimmt gut über den Winter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2020)

Fett Petri, geile dicke Mutti!!!


----------



## ragbar (10. Dezember 2020)

Spontan: Proportional die Angela Merkel der (Pike)-Muttis.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hier mal 2 Frauennerflinge und drunter ein Aitel. Hab die Afterflosse vom FN aufgestellt.


Besten Dank ein schönes Beispiel.

Traue mir ja eh zu die Fische auseinander zu halten wobei es durch Hybriden natürlich oft fast nicht möglich ist. 

Ich hatte nur die "Eselsbrücke" von swietlik nicht verstanden. 

Aland hat A afterflose
Döbel hat D afterflose.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Dezember 2020)

@Zmann
Wunderschöner Fisch. Dickes Petri. Das ist die Definition für Winterspeck  
Woher kenne ich das nur, also das mit dem Winterspeck
Obwohl, den habe ich auch im Frühjahr, Sommer ......


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Obwohl, den habe ich auch im Frühjahr, Sommer


Man weiß ja heutzutage nicht wann der Winter kommt, da muss man gewappnet sein


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Man weiß ja heutzutage nicht wann der Winter kommt, da muss man gewappnet sein


Wobei ich aktuell keinen "Winterspeck" aufbaue, bei mir ist der sommerliche Paulaner-Muskel in einen Entenfriedhof ausgetauscht worden. Die Dimensionen sind die gleichen.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ich habs heut tatsächlich für 4h aufs Wasser geschafft und es war genau die richtige Entscheidung. 
Insgesamt 7 Zander, davon durften 2 mit knapp 60 mit, und 5 Barsche, davon durften 4 zwischen 35 und 40 mit, sind es geworden. Richtig entspanntes angeln bei ententeich und Sonne im Gesicht!












Tiptop!


----------



## Skott (10. Dezember 2020)

PETRI !  @daci7 
...nur wer los geht, kann auch fangen...


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2020)

Ja, muß ich auch mal sagen, sehr gute Ausbeute. Fettes Petri.


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2020)

Das hat sich gelohnt. Ein dickes Petri.


----------



## rolfmoeller (10. Dezember 2020)

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Dezember 2020)

von mir auch ein dickes Petri


----------



## Chief Brolly (10. Dezember 2020)

Voll fettes Petri! Jetzt im Winter zählt jeder Fisch doppelt, Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Strecke! 

Welchen Köder hast du eingesetzt, warst du mit Köfi ansitzen oder
hast du gespinnfischt?


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2020)

@daci7 ist zurück, dann noch mit Erfolg! Petri!


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2020)

Petri @daci7


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2020)

Fettes Petri @daci7 !!!

Solche Tage liebe ich ...


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Voll fettes Petri! Jetzt im Winter zählt jeder Fisch doppelt, Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Strecke!
> 
> Welchen Köder hast du eingesetzt, warst du mit Köfi ansitzen oder
> hast du gespinnfischt?


Die Fische sind alle bis auf einen auf einen  schlanken, ca 20cm großen, grünbraunen Gummi mit Fransenschwanz und dicken neongrünen Bleikopf in ca 30g gefangen worden. Das Modell weiß  ich ehrlich gesagt nicht - sowas vergesse ich immer recht schnell. 
Gefischt hab ich vertikal vom Belly.
Nebenher hatte ich noch eine rute mit bleikugel, 1,5m Fluorovorfach  und totem Fischchen am Circlehook draußen. Die hat nur einen untermaßigen Fisch gebracht. Das waren allerdings auch TK-Fische - die sind IMHO nicht so der Bringer auf Zander und  Barsch ...


----------



## DenizJP (11. Dezember 2020)

3h Stunden alleine im Dunkeln geangelt - 3 Abrisse... andere hätten nun vielleicht gesagt "Es ist Mitternacht und morgen ist ein Arbeitstag, ab nach Hause!".

Ich dachte mir hingegen "Komm! Noch ein Spotwechsel!" - und das war richtig gewesen. 2 Schläge innerhalb von 10 Minuten!


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2020)

Petri, ausgeschlafen zur Arbeit ist doch vollkommen überbewertet.  






Den gab's allerdings gleich zu Beginn, kurz vor Schluss nur noch nen Barsch von nichtmal 30 cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2020)

Super @DenizJP  !!!
Du machst dich langsam...........
Ziehst Du deine Angelei zwei-drei Jahre so durch, wirst Du mit vielen schönen Fischen noch richtig belohnt !!! Ich finde es toll und zähle dich zu den fleißigen hier im AB...

@jkc :
Du bist ja eh ne „verrückt coole Sau“ !!! Da brauche ich ja eh nicht viel zu sagen, fängst echt geile Fische und bist vielseitig unterwegs ...

Nächste Woche werden die Temperaturen milder und gehe mal von aus, dass die Räuber nochmal zulegen ... Ich habe momentan nicht so viel Zeit aber einmal die Woche ist es Pflicht bei mir, egal was kommt ...


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2020)

Petri ihr zwei.
@jkc 
Wo warst du? 
Im leeren Wesel?


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2020)

Fängt man mit Wobbler immer noch im Flachen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Fängt man mit Wobbler immer noch im Flachen?


Aber auch nur wenn man geht


----------



## jkc (11. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri ihr zwei.
> @jkc
> Wo warst du?
> Im leeren Wesel?



Ja, fast. Zumindest mitten im leeren Bereich. Totgesagte leben länger oder so.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Fängt man mit Wobbler immer noch im Flachen?


Nicht immer und jeden Tag, aber prinzipiell funktioniert das den ganzen Winter durch. Gestern Abend waren es z.B. unter 0°c, dazu eisiger Wind, der Biss kam aber in hüfthohem Wasser. Gerade bei dem jetzigen niedrigem Wasserstand mag ich diese Angelei, da man jetzt teilweise noch vor der Packung über sandigem Boden angeln kann und weniger Gefahr läuft in die Steine zu kurbeln.
War aber schon relativ uncool über die gefrostete Packung zu stolpern.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2020)

Da sind ja ein paar äusserst ordentliche Stachelritter raus gekommen  
Petri an die Glücklichen. Wattwürmer sind bestellt, werden heute aus Hamburg abgeholt. 
Ratet mal wo ich morgen sitze..


----------



## Rheinangler (11. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja, fast. Zumindest mitten im leeren Bereich. Totgesagte leben länger oder so.
> 
> 
> Nicht immer und jeden tag, aber prinzipiell funktioniert das den ganzen Winter durch. Gestern Abend waren es z.B. unter 0°c Grad, dazu eisiger Wind, der Biss kam aber in hüfthohem Wasser. Gerade bei dem jetzigen niedrigem Wasserstand mag ich diese Angelei, da man jetzt teilweise noch vor der Packung über sandigem Boden angeln kann und weniger Gefahr läuft in die Steine zu kurbeln.
> ...


Vor allem wenn man stolpert, was bei den glatten Brocken am Rhein ziemlich flott und unverhofft klappen kann...  
Fettes Petri und Respekt zur notwendigen Zähigkeit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Da sind ja ein paar äusserst ordentliche Stachelritter raus gekommen
> Petri an die Glücklichen. Wattwürmer sind bestellt, werden heute aus Hamburg abgeholt.
> Ratet mal wo ich morgen sitze..


An der Weser auf Platte vermute ich ganz stark....
Wenn es so sei denn viel Erfolg....


----------



## Fishx (11. Dezember 2020)

Das mit dem Wobbler mach ich genau so, gestern hat es mal wieder geklappt. Aber mit kalten Fingern ist echt schon grenzwertig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> An der Weser auf Platte vermute ich ganz stark....
> Wenn es so sei denn viel Erfolg....


So sieht es aus. Danke Dir


----------



## Kauli11 (11. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Danke Dir


Wünsche dir auch viel Glück. Zieht ein paar schöne Platten raus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wünsche dir auch viel Glück. Zieht ein paar schöne Platten raus.


Da hoffe ich drauf. Wenn es nur ansatzweise so funktioniert wie letzte Mal bin ich schon zufrieden. Schicke Mal ein paar Bilder wenn es was zu sehen gibt


----------



## DenizJP (12. Dezember 2020)

Gestern Nacht nochmal schnell ans Wasser.

erster Wurf und es krachte richtig an der Rute!
Dran hing mein neuer PB Hecht mit 73 cm


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Da sind ja ein paar äusserst ordentliche Stachelritter raus gekommen
> Petri an die Glücklichen. Wattwürmer sind bestellt, werden heute aus Hamburg abgeholt.
> Ratet mal wo ich morgen sitze..


 
Na, dann wünsche ich dir beim Unternehmen "Weserübung" viel Petri und Erfolg mit den Platten! 
Hoffentlich spielen die Gezeiten mit! Kannst du mal ein Bild von der Steinschüttung und der Wasserlinie machen, damit wir uns mal eine Vorstellung von deinen Angelbedingungen machen können?


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2020)

So, Fische sind sauber, ich auch. Abschlussbier ist getrunken. Es war wieder ein toller Tag. Mussten ein wenig Schutz unter dem Brolly wegen dem Ostwind suchen. Angelzeit war von 08:00 bis 18:30. Ich hatte 16 der Platten Gesellen. Hat echt wieder viel Spaß gemacht.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Dezember 2020)

@DenizJP 
Und nur für dich diesmal.ohne Kippe  
Und Petri zum PB Hecht


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Dezember 2020)

Tolle Bilder und Petri zu den Platten, Torsten!


----------



## DenizJP (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich ess gern die Schollen bei Nordsee.

Muss auch mal irgendwann da oben im Norden auf Platte angeln


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich versuche dann mal mein Glück. 
Vllt. Schaut ja die ein oder andere Quappe vorbei.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute kurz nach Dämmerung noch nen kurzen Besuch gehabt ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Dezember 2020)

Heute mal ein vorgezogener Trip von 17.30h bis 21.30h etwa und nur 300m vom Auto zum Wasser wegen spontan ... musste unbedingt noch  los wegen Regen und Wind morgen ... Es gab fünf Stück und zwei Kontakte... Bisse waren entschlossender als die letzten Male aber man merkt das die Strolche langsam träge werden...


Schlöne Bilder Torsten und Fettes Petri zu den Platten, sowie ein weiteres auch an Deniz zum Zetti...

Der hier durfte für den Nachbar mit...


----------



## Klaus-a. (14. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Heute mal ein vorgezogener Trip von 17.30h bis 21.30h etwa und nur 300m vom Auto zum Wasser wegen spontan ... musste unbedingt noch  los wegen Regen und Wind morgen ... Es gab fünf Stück und zwei Kontakte... Bisse waren entschlossender als die letzten Male aber man merkt das die Strolche langsam träge werden...
> 
> 
> Schlöne Bilder Torsten und Fettes Petri zu den Platten, sowie ein weiteres auch an Deniz zum Zetti...
> ...


Fängst du mit Gummi oder Wobbler?


----------



## SpH1nX (14. Dezember 2020)

Laut meiner Uhr sollte gleich etwas beißen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2020)

Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Fängst du mit Gummi oder Wobbler?


Beides funktioniert, hängt von der Laune der Fische ab und jeder Tag nicht gleich...




SpH1nX schrieb:


> Laut meiner Uhr sollte gleich etwas beißen.


Und, ist Verlass auf die Uhr  ???


----------



## Jan_Cux (14. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich ess gern die Schollen bei Nordsee.
> 
> Muss auch mal irgendwann da oben im Norden auf Platte angeln


Die Scholle bei Nordsee? Da kannst du gleich nen FischMac bei Mcdonalds bestellen...  Schick mir per PN deine Adresse, wenn ich wieder Plattfisch fange, schicke ich dir welche, ok auch tiefgefroren mit Trockeneis verpackt, aber nur nen paar Tage tot und nicht 2015 gestorben...  Wird wohl aber erst nach der Jahreswende klappen, vorher komm ich nicht mehr ans Meer...


----------



## DenizJP (15. Dezember 2020)

um 23 am Wasser gewesen. gab beim ersten Wurf nen Fehlbiss, dann 1,5 Stunden lang passierte gar nix. Dann erneut ein Fehlbiss aber ein richtig starker.

dazwischen 2 Abrisse.... Titan und GuFi schön versenkt...

um 1:17 dann der Einschlag! Bremse war weitgehend zu, trotzdem tat das Vieh einfach die Schnur abziehen (was letztendlich auch gut war!).
ca. 5 Minuten später dann endlich im Kescher  

ein neuer Hecht, ein neuer PB mit knapp 75 cm!



Ich danke Gott, Petrus, sowie den Blues Brothers dafür, dass der Haken gehalten hat!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2020)

Bin wie immer mal wieder...
Drei Stück, da geht noch was...


----------



## Hering 58 (15. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, Fische sind sauber, ich auch. Abschlussbier ist getrunken. Es war wieder ein toller Tag. Mussten ein wenig Schutz unter dem Brolly wegen dem Ostwind suchen. Angelzeit war von 08:00 bis 18:30. Ich hatte 16 der Platten Gesellen. Hat echt wieder viel Spaß gemacht.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri @Aalzheimer zu dem Platten. Wo warst du denn?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2020)

So jetzt Buhne zwei habe fertig...
Voll ins Herz getroffen, zehn Wurf, sieben Kontakte und fünf Fische...
Hatte ich auch schon länger nicht...
Jetzt die letzten zehn Minuten Tod, mal schauen ob es so weiter geht...ab zu nächsten aber später komm ich hier nochmal vorbei...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2020)

Heute geht es ab...
Zehn Stück von 18.00- 21.00h...
Einfach Hammergeil... Wenn es so weiter geht, kriegt mich vor zwei hier keiner weg...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri @Aalzheimer zu dem Platten. Wo warst du denn?



Danke Dir. Weser in Bremen. Waren zwei sehr gute Tage da. Hatte an 2 Samstagen insgesamt 34 gute Plattfische, Das war in den letzten Jahren dort eigentlich immer weniger geworden, weil immer mehr Leute auf Platte geangelt haben. Nun kannste in Bremen wegen Corona aber keine Wattis mehr kaufen, deswegen auch weniger Angler die die passenden Köder einsetzen. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. Dezember 2020)

Heute nochmal das schöne Wetter genutzt und zum Kanal gefahren. Ab 13:00 Uhr geangelt und der erste Biss kam um 14:15 Uhr.
War so ein komisches Gezuppel. Konnte dann eine fette Wollhandkrabbe landen. Als ich auf sie zuging, ging sie sofort in Angriffstellung über.
Das war der einzige Biss heute.


----------



## Zmann (16. Dezember 2020)

Wird wohl mein Hechtjahr...der ist zweimal drauf geschossen knapp 75 cm...dickes Petri Drillsucht!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Dezember 2020)

Danke... Dir auch ein Fettes Petri...

Nachtrag zu gestern...
Es sind insgesamt dreizehn Strolche geworden... Habe nur an drei Buhnen gefischt und dann kam der Break...
Habe vor 23h abgebrochen wegen Nebel von der finstersten Sorte... Keine drei Meter sicht, sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt... Habe mich auf dem Weg zum Auto voll verlaufen, Orientierung wegen Sicht voll verloren, das war echt finster und einmalig...musste sogar meine Spuren auf der Weide im Tau zurück verfolgen und den Rückweg neu ansetzen, Hammer wenn man sowas nie zuvor erlebt hat...Drei Kilometer mit dem Auto vom Wasser war einigermaßen wieder alles klar...
Hätte ne richtig geile Nacht werden können aber es war unmöglich und machte auch kein Spaß mehr...
Morgen gehts nochmal los und ich hoffe die haben wieder richtig bock aber dann bitte ohne Nebel...


----------



## DenizJP (17. Dezember 2020)

7 Abrisse später wenigstens nen 64er landen können..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2020)

Die hören nicht auf zu beißen, letztes Jahr war schon fast Ende im Gelände... Heute gab es Acht Strolche, ein Aussteiger und ein Fehlbiss.
Ach übrigens, ich wurde heute am Wasser gefragt ob ich drillsucht bin, da musste ich voll schmunzeln... Wird ja richtig Defektivarbeit hier betrieben...
Habe den paar tips gegeben, ein gezogen und dann weiter gegangen...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Dezember 2020)

Gestern gab es erneut einen ca. 66er Hecht für mich 

@Drillsucht69  du glaubst net wie manche da vorgehen....


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2020)

@DenizJP 
Ach hör doch auf. Du warst das


----------



## DenizJP (18. Dezember 2020)

@hanzz 

na klaro!  bin erstmal extra aus FFM dort hingefahren gestern Nacht und bin dann mit der Nase am Boden schnüffelnd die 3 km ans Wasser heimlich gefolgt


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bin erstmal extra aus FFM dort hingefahren gestern Nacht


Würde ich dir sogar zutrauen.
Und es auch begrüßen, wenn du mal zum Rhein bei uns kommen würdest.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Dezember 2020)

War bisher ein paar Mal hier am Rhein auf der hessischen Seite. Gab damals nen schönen Buhnen-Rapfen.

Wenn dieses ganze leidige Covid-Thema mal abgeschlossen ist, werd ich mich mal in eure Richtung aufmachen!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern gab es erneut einen ca. 66er Hecht für mich
> 
> @Drillsucht69 *du glaubst net wie manche da vorgehen....*


Dank dessen, was hier in den Threads geschrieben wird.


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Dezember 2020)

War für ein paar Stündchen heut am Wasser. Leider kein Fischkontakt, war etwas neblig, drum dachte ich, es geht was... 

Mein neuer Erfolgsspinner riß bei einem Hänger ab, passiert aber eher selten.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern gab es erneut einen ca. 66er Hecht für mich
> 
> @Drillsucht69  du glaubst net wie manche da vorgehen....


Scheint so zu sein... Überlege ob ich weiter posten soll... Andersrum lese und sehe ich gerne eure Bilder und Fangberichte ....


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> War für ein paar Stündchen heut am Wasser. Leider kein Fischkontakt, war etwas neblig, drum dachte ich, es geht was...
> 
> Mein neuer Erfolgsspinner riß bei einem Hänger ab, passiert aber eher selten.....
> 
> ...



Ein schönes Gewässer, ich mag solche kleinen Flüsse ja sehr gerne. 
Der Wasserstand scheint allerdings etwas gesunken zu sein oder trügt der Schein?

Das ist aber noch nicht dieser besagte Fluss mit den vielen Kläranlagen oder?


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Scheint so zu sein... Überlege ob ich weiter posten soll... Andersrum lese und sehe ich gerne eure Bilder und Fangberichte ....


Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. So bekehrst du einen faulen Ansitzangler vielleicht nochmal dazu die Gummipeitsche in die Hand zu nehmen


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich liebe diese winterliche Angelei.
Kein Vorfüttern notwendig, Spotwahl, Wetterlage und letzten Endes "Goodwill" der Fischis sind entscheidend.
Am Beifutter darf bei 6°c Wassertemperatur gespart werden.





Es klappt eher selten, um so geiler wenn doch.
Da krabbel ich dann gern auch um 5.10 Uhr aus dem Schlafsack.








14,7kg Winterspeck  

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2020)

Das schöne im Winter ist, dass sie dann oft geballt stehen, mit Glück kann man dann ganze Serien schießen - inklusive Doppelbiss.





Der kleinere hat den Haken leider vorm Kescher regelrecht an der Steinschüttung rausgedrückt.

Der andere wusste nix vom Wintermodus. Vollrun und -Gas im Drill.
Kampfkoloss mit an die 95cm, aber sportlich geschnitten.









Leider ist mir beim vorbeugen meine Kopflampe ins Wasser gefallen. Leuchtet zum Glück noch, aber das ganze Wasser aus dem Akkufach hinten habe ich jetzt in der Mütze und Kapuze, nicht gerade angenehm.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> aber das ganze Wasser aus dem Akkufach hinten habe ich jetzt in der Mütze und Kapuze, nicht gerade angenehm.


Irgendwas ist ja immer 

Dickes Petri jkc


----------



## Tuxedo75 (19. Dezember 2020)

Petri @jkc ! Schöne Winter Büffel. Solche Fische entschädigen das ausharren der kalten Temperaturen und ein früh morgendliches aus dem Schlaf gerissen werden


----------



## yukonjack (19. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. So bekehrst du einen faulen Ansitzangler vielleicht nochmal dazu die Gummipeitsche in die Hand zu nehmen


Ansitzangler sind nicht faul, wir teilen uns unsere Kräfte nur besser ein.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Dezember 2020)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein schönes Gewässer, ich mag solche kleinen Flüsse ja sehr gerne.
> Der Wasserstand scheint allerdings etwas gesunken zu sein oder trügt der Schein?
> 
> Das ist aber noch nicht dieser besagte Fluss mit den vielen Kläranlagen oder?




Hallo, Bankside! 

Nein, das ist nicht der besagte Fluß... Stimmt, der Wasserstand ist ziemlich gesunken und die Steilufer sind ca. 3m hoch. Keschern eines Fisches wird da schon sehr umständlich! 
Nur an wenigen Stellen kann ich das Steilufer auf Vorsprüngen begehen, wo man auch gut seinen Spinnköder auswerfen und einen Fisch auch bequem Keschern kann. Diese Stelle ist meine bisher sehr erfolgreichste! 
Dort könnte ich bisher schöne Zander, Döbel, Aale und den einen oder anderen Hecht, fangen oder ich bekam öfters mindestens 4 Fischkontakte.. 

Jetzt geht leider gar nichts mehr. Raubfisch ist bestimmt da, aber das Wasser ist recht klar... Egal mit welchem Kunstköder ich fische, egal ob ich stromauf oder stromab werfe oder wie schnell oder wie langsam ich einhole, ich fange nur Blätter und Reste von Hornkraut....


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ansitzangler sind nicht faul, wir teilen uns unsere Kräfte nur besser ein.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2020)

Petri
Ey sach ma, bist du @Drillsucht69? 
Nee, hanzz
Live vom Wasser


----------



## świetlik (19. Dezember 2020)

Ich war eine Stunde am Wasser. Für eine schöne Foto hat gereicht.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2020)

Leider heut Schneider. Kein Zander 
Nur Brassen unterwegs.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Dezember 2020)

Heute mit nem Kollegen unterwegs gewesen 

gab in Summe 2 Zander, 3 Hechte und einen Wels 

*dachte die Welse pennen schon xD


----------



## Zmann (20. Dezember 2020)

Starker Einschlag und Mega Drill geliefert die 90 cm Dame!


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2020)

Ist das zu fassen? Sie scheinen sich aktuell sogar an einen festen Zeitplan zu halten. 




23 Pfd.

Welse sollten aktuell zumindest noch kurze Aktivitätsphasen haben (eigentlich den ganzen Winter über) und auch diese stehen unter Umständen geballt, so dass ungewöhnlich gute Fänge möglich sein können, wenn man weiß wo sie stecken.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2020)

Oh, yes. Das geht jetzt schonmal in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Da krabbel ich dann gern auch um 5.10 Uhr aus dem Schlafsack.
> Anhang anzeigen 362314
> Anhang anzeigen 362315
> 
> ...


Petri du fleißiger Kämpfer !!!
Adrenalinschub von null auf hundert, schneller kann man garnicht richtig wach werden ...
Bester Wecker der Welt, richtig geil und schöne Fische!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri
> Ey sach ma, bist du @Drillsucht69?
> Nee, hanzz
> Live vom Wasser
> ...


Petri, der ist Humorvoll ...


----------



## Vanner (21. Dezember 2020)

Wieder super Fische, Petri dazu. Bei uns geht leider nichts mit Nachtangeln wegen Ausgangssperre. Der Ansitz kurz davor, brachte leider keinen Fisch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst doch Nachtangeln! Dann bleibst du halt in deinem Brolly oder Bivvy, als 2. Wohnsitz sozusagen,  am Platz und verläßt den bis um 6.00 halt nicht und gut...


----------



## fishhawk (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,


Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Dann bleibst du halt in deinem Brolly oder Bivvy, als 2. Wohnsitz sozusagen,


Üblicherweise ist ja nur ein Wetterschutz erlaubt und der gilt nicht als Wohnung.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Dezember 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Üblicherweise ist ja nur ein Wetterschutz erlaubt und der gilt nicht als Wohnung.


Drum habe ich auch geschrieben "sozusagen"! Musst du jedes Wort von mir auf die Goldwaage legen?!


----------



## Vanner (21. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Nachtangeln! Dann bleibst du halt in deinem Brolly oder Bivvy, als 2. Wohnsitz sozusagen, am Platz und verläßt den bis um 6.00 halt nicht und gut...



Tja, wäre ne Option, im Bivvy zu bleiben. Schlecht wenn ein Fisch beißt, der muß dann bis 5:00 Uhr warten bis ich wieder raus darf.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Dezember 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Tja, wäre ne Option, im Bivvy zu bleiben. Schlecht wenn ein Fisch beißt, der muß dann bis 5:00 Uhr warten bis ich wieder raus darf.


Oder die Ruten mit ins Bivy


----------



## yukonjack (21. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Oder die Ruten mit ins Bivy


Für diese Zwecke wäre ein Schwimm-Bivy richtig..........


----------



## Vanner (21. Dezember 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Für diese Zwecke wäre ein Schwimm-Bivy richtig..........


Aber sowas von. 



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Oder die Ruten mit ins Bivy



Gibt sicherlich nicht den richtigen Drillwinkel und mit dem Keschern wird´s auch problematisch.

Okay, genug OT.


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2020)

Nächtliche Ausgangssperre wäre mein Grauen.

Kaum dunkel....
	

		
			
		

		
	





13,5kg

Es ist zwar schon jetzt eine ziemliche Schlammschlacht, aber ich habe mich trotz angekündigtem Dauerregen entschieden sitzen zu bleiben.
Bin gespannt wann ich dann hier wegkomme. Zeit hätte ich bis Heiligabend.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2020)

Fettes Petri, läuft !!!
Da geht bestimmt noch was ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Dezember 2020)

Das Essen für Weihnachtsfest schon mehr als gesichert ...
Ab nach Hause, grins...


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2020)

Bah, inzwischen ist es gemäß Wettervorhersage fucking warm geworden, vermutlich jetzt schon zweistellig. Hundi muss unter die Liege und das Cover ohne Schlafsack ist warm genug.
Ich hatte jetzt für etwa 6h die Ruten raus, habe auch etwas auf Hecht geworfen, gab aber nur einen Schnippi von unter 50cm. Davor hat noch ein Karpfen angeklingelt.




Ein dicker sogar.
Sollte das der letzte Fisch bleiben endet die Saison wie sie begonnen hat mit einem Fisch von 17,7(5)kg.


Regepausen sind inzwischen selten und laut Vorhersage packe ich in jedem Fall im Regen ein, bis dahin gilt es noch das beste draus zu machen. 

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (22. Dezember 2020)

So, Bisse gab's keine mehr, nur noch den Platz von irgendwelchen Arschlochanglern sauber gemacht, nen Sonnenschirm, Handtuch, Stippmontage, beköderten Aalhaken und Kunstköderverpackung. Läuft bei denen. 

Ich packe jetzt auch zusammen, habe zwar eine Rute gerade jokermäßig etwas umgelegt aber große Erwartungen habe ich nicht mehr und es sieht aktuell so aus als würde ich nur etwas nass werden...

Grüße JK


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Du kannst doch Nachtangeln! Dann bleibst du halt in deinem Brolly oder Bivvy, als 2. Wohnsitz sozusagen,  am Platz und verläßt den bis um 6.00 halt nicht und gut...



Ich weiß nicht, ob du das eher ironisch gemeint hattest oder ernst. Nur für den zweiten Fall: Auch der Aufenthalt in einem Zelt gilt als Verstoß der Ausgangssperre, da diese nur als Wetterschutz gelten und nicht als Wohnung. Ist gerade erst zwei Anglern an einem Baggersee in Bayern passiert. Die sind jetzt pro Nase und 500 € ärmer.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Dezember 2020)

Gestern erst 3h Ansitz mit KöFi gehabt... keine Chance! wir konnten keine 2m weit auswerfen da sonst selbst 150+ gr Bleie einfach weggeschwemmt wurden...


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Dezember 2020)

Wollte auch raus, mir meinen Jahresendraubfisch fangen. Bloß bei dem vielen und langem Regen bei uns ist meine Motivation buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen....


----------



## DenizJP (25. Dezember 2020)

Heute am Main gewesen... kaum ne Chance mit der Spinnrute..

hätte genau so gut 200gr Krallenblei mit GuFi auswerfen können, wäre erfolgreicher gewesen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Dezember 2020)

Hier ist der Rhein auch gut 1,5 Meter hoch gegangen und wird noch steigen... meine Buhnen sind ab morgen überflutet, gestern und heute war die letzte Chance aber leider keine Zeit... Dienstag gehe ich mal am Tag bei dem Hochwasser an eine bestimmte Stelle da geht bestimmt was...Die Fische sollen sich ruhig an das hohe Wasser etwa gewöhnen und der ganze Dreck im Wasser kann bis dann auch abfließen... Freue mich mal wieder Zander am Tag zu fangen, war immer gut bei Hochwasser ...


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2020)

Werde morgen mal los. Auch an eine andere Stelle.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Werde morgen mal los. Auch an eine andere Stelle.


Viel Spaß und Erfolg, berichte dann mal wie trüb das Wasser ist und ob viel Dreck rumschwimmt, vielleicht zieht es mich Montag schon hin... Würde auch am liebsten schon am Sonntag aber der Wind ist heftig, ich mag das nicht so wegen der Köderkontrolle und dem Spaß vor allem... Morgen soll der auch schon recht stark sein, bei einer Windgünstigen Stelle wird’s schon gehen...
War da bei letzten Hochwasser nicht was bei dir??? Meine ich in Erinnerung zu haben  !!!


----------



## świetlik (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich versuche mal


----------



## hanzz (28. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und Erfolg, berichte dann mal wie trüb das Wasser ist und ob viel Dreck rumschwimmt, vielleicht zieht es mich Montag schon hin... Würde auch am liebsten schon am Sonntag aber der Wind ist heftig, ich mag das nicht so wegen der Köderkontrolle und dem Spaß vor allem... Morgen soll der auch schon recht stark sein, bei einer Windgünstigen Stelle wird’s schon gehen...
> War da bei letzten Hochwasser nicht was bei dir??? Meine ich in Erinnerung zu haben  !!!


Hab es leider nicht geschafft 
Mein Knie, Wetter, Wein, leckeres Essen und die Couch haben mich zu Hause bleiben lassen. 
Warst oder bist du los?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2020)

Ich komme auch nicht wirklich los am Tag, kommt immer was dazwischen... Habe aber auch schon die Karte für 2021, sobald ich bisschen Luft habe oder der Pegel auf 4,5m fällt bin ich dann nachts am Wasser...


----------



## hanzz (28. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Habe aber auch schon die Karte für 2021


Die hab ich auch noch rechtzeitig vorm Lockdown besorgt. 
Bisher konnt ich Anfang Januar meist Fisch fangen. 
Dennoch freu ich mich so langsam auf hellere und wärmere Tage.


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab es leider nicht geschafft
> Mein Knie, Wetter, Wein, leckeres Essen und die Couch haben mich zu Hause bleiben lassen.
> Warst oder bist du los?


Knie, Wein und lecker Essen sind akzeptierte Gründe, aber Wetter und Couch zählen nicht. 
Gruß von der schnellsten Knieprothese Hessens...


----------



## hanzz (28. Dezember 2020)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Knie, Wein und lecker Essen sind akzeptierte Gründe, aber Wetter und Couch zählen nicht.
> Gruß von der schnellsten Knieprothese Hessens...


Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Chief Brolly (29. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch noch rechtzeitig vorm Lockdown besorgt.
> Bisher konnt ich Anfang Januar meist Fisch fangen.
> Dennoch freu ich mich so langsam auf hellere und wärmere Tage.


Seit dem 21.12. geht es ja wieder langsam auf den Sommer zu und an jedem Tag bleibt es 2 min. länger hell! 
Aber seit gestern ist der Luftdruck bei uns dermaßen gefallen, wie ich das noch nie erlebt habe... An erfolgreiches Angeln ist deswegen nicht zu denken....


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die hab ich auch noch rechtzeitig vorm Lockdown besorgt.
> Bisher konnt ich Anfang Januar meist Fisch fangen.
> Dennoch freu ich mich so langsam auf hellere und wärmere Tage.



Glückwunsch! Ich habs total verpeilt ^^ und muss erstmal für 2021 schauen wo ich Karten für meine Strecken herbekomme....


----------



## zokker (29. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns in MV darf man erst mal mit den Karten von 2020 weiter angeln.


----------



## Gufierer (29. Dezember 2020)

Zander laufen, ab ans Wasser!


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2020)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> Zander laufen


Wenn du nur noch verrätst wo?


----------



## Gufierer (29. Dezember 2020)

Am Neckar!


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

Wir ziehen heute auch einen anglerischen Schlussstrich unter das Jahr. Treffen uns um 15 Uhr am DEK und werden dort über Nacht versuchen noch ein Glasauge in 2020 zu verhaften. Ich werde mich Mal melden  
Also mit, oder ohne Fisch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir ziehen heute auch einen anglerischen Schlussstrich unter das Jahr. Treffen uns um 15 Uhr am DEK und werden dort über Nacht versuchen noch ein Glasauge in 2020 zu verhaften. Ich werde mich Mal melden
> Also mit, oder ohne Fisch


Angler durch und durch !!!
Ein Mann, für den Kälte ein Fremdwort ist  ...

Ich peile morgen ab der Dämmerung auch ein Versuch an, dafür muss der Rhein noch etwa 30cm an Pegel verlieren...
Viel Erfolg Torsten!!!


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2020)

Heute Hecht Versuch


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

So, Los geht's..


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Angler durch und durch !!!
> Ein Mann, für den Kälte ein Fremdwort ist  ...
> 
> Ich peile morgen ab der Dämmerung auch ein Versuch an, dafür muss der Rhein noch etwa 30cm an Pegel verlieren...
> Viel Erfolg Torsten!!!




hehe

geh heute Abend mit nem Kumpel Ansitz machen.

2-3 Grad und etwas Regenwahrscheinlichkeit - genau richtig


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2020)

@Aalzheimer  angelst du die Stellfischruten als Grundmontage? Oder ist der Anzeiger dafür da wenn man die Pose nicht mehr gescheit erkennt bzw. pennt?


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> @Aalzheimer  angelst du die Stellfischruten als Grundmontage? Oder ist der Anzeiger dafür da wenn man die Pose nicht mehr gescheit erkennt bzw. pennt?


Nicht auf Grund. Zwischen 10-30cm da drüber. Die Delkims sind dafür da mich aus dem Zelt zu bimmeln. Regen, Wind und 2 Grad, Tendenz fallend sind nicht dafür gemacht draussen zu sitzen


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

Der schreibt ganz fürchterlich wenn ein Interessent da ist


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2020)

Mit offenen Bügel, wenn piepst dann Fisch...

Ansitz ist schön und gut, mir graut es immer vor der schlepperei sowie auf und abbauen... Aber wenn alles steht macht’s natürlich mega Bock und ich genieße es sehr gerne...


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2020)

Werd heute Abend zum ersten Mal meine 8m Stellfischrute testen ^^

@Aalzheimer 
welche Pose hier am besten? Eine Laufpose oder?
und kleine Laufbleie richtig?

Stopper für Pose etc. ist ja klar.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Werd heute Abend zum ersten Mal meine 8m Stellfischrute testen ^^
> 
> @Aalzheimer
> welche Pose hier am besten? Eine Laufpose oder?
> ...


Köderfisch nicht vergessen .


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2020)

Kumpel sorgt vor der schon da ist xD

habs mir aber anders überlegt.... 8m Rute zum ersten Mal testen im Dunklen.... werd das mal an nem Wochenende tagsüber erstmal probieren..


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2020)

Ein Jahresabschluss Hecht ist rausgekommen ca. 65cm


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Dezember 2020)

Eher 58 , Petri 

R.S.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. Dezember 2020)

Der Sohnemann hat heute auch noch einen rausgehauen. 97cm
Ich war da nur Zuschauer und Keschergehilfe.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Werd heute Abend zum ersten Mal meine 8m Stellfischrute testen ^^
> 
> @Aalzheimer
> welche Pose hier am besten? Eine Laufpose oder?
> ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Dezember 2020)

Kumpel bis jetzt 2 ordentliche Zander. Ich bin noch ohne Hupe. Mal schauen....


----------



## DenizJP (30. Dezember 2020)

Bin wieder daheim. nur den Arsch abgefroren...


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2020)

So, Ich komme gerade vom über Nacht Ansitz wieder. War wesentlich weniger Action als Ende November, wo ich letztmalig auf Zander los war. Wir waren zu dritt.ein Kumpel hatte 2, ich hatte 2 und einer ist leider leer ausgegangen. Unzufrieden war ich nicht auch wenn ich bis heute Morgen halb vier auf meinem ersten Biss warten musste. Dann habe ich aber noch vier Stück gehabt, zweimal war der Fisch der Sieger. Die beiden Zander von mir waren um die 50 cm. Einer hatte den Haken ganz vorne und darf weiter schwimmen. Einer hatte weniger Glück, darf mich aber heute zum Abendessen begleiten..


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

Na klasse @Aalzheimer

Ist doch ein guter und leckerer Abschluss.
Petri und guten Appetit

Petri auch @Luis2001 und @świetlik 

Auf ein gutes 2021

Hoffe ich komm Samstag endlich mal los.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2020)

Neeeeiiiiiin  - Zander brät man doch auf der Haut 

Schuppen geht  prima bei der Größe - Petri, lass´ Ihn Dir schmecken 

Ich denke, ich hole mir auch mal wieder den Rheinschein - ein paar Maßige sollten in 2021 doch gehen ...

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Dezember 2020)

Bin ganz derselben Meinung von Rheispezie! Zander nur schuppen und gut! Haut IMMER dranlassen, der Fisch bleibt so saftiger, finde ich. Außerdem kann man die Haut gut mitessen.. 

Da hast du dir mehr Arbeit gemacht, wie eigentlich sein müsste, Torsten! 
Denke mal, das da kleine Trupps von etwa gleichgroßen Zandern unterwegs waren, mein großer vom Juni hat auch erst um ca. 4.00 früh gebissen, der war mit Sicherheit aber ein Einzelgänger!


----------



## Blueser (30. Dezember 2020)

Ihr seit alle beneidenswert, ich muss meinen Schein zum 1.1.21 verlängern. Leider geht das wegen C nur per Brief und vorherigen Einsenden des alten Scheins. Warte jetzt schon drei Wochen, bezahlen durfte ich allerdings schon.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Da hast du dir mehr Arbeit gemacht, wie eigentlich sein müsste, Torsten!


Naja. Wie man's sieht.
Haut abziehen find ich stressfreier als schuppen.
Das sollte man auch draussen machen. 
Auf Haut gebraten ist schon geil, aber auch ohne schmeckt der Zander. 

Der nächste kommt bei mir mal wieder in einen Speckmantel


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Dezember 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das sollte man auch draussen machen.



Genau. Wenn schuppen, dann den nicht ausgenommenen Fisch (= dann geht's leichter/besser) direkt am Wasser in / unter dieses halten und darin abschaben.

So spritzt nix rum (= keine auch optisch unattraktive Sauerei am Ufer, muss echt nicht sein) - und das Abgeschabte wird dann im Wasser zum Ruderfußkrebs-Festmahl etc.

Und zu Hause bleibt die Küche sauber.

Ich persönlich entferne die Haut immer, da ich diese überhaupt nicht mag.

Die geschilderte Methode wende ich trotz Später-Abzieh auch bei Hechten an, da dann der zähe Hechtschleim (nebst Schuppen) größtenteils gleich in der Natur bleibt

--> reduziert das Abrubbel-Geschlunze daheim ungemein (und damit auch potenziellen Über-Hechtgeschmack, der meiner Erfahrung nach vor allem durch Filetkontakt mit Schleimresten entsteht)

--> je "sauberer" der Hecht, desto besser schmeckt er (mir) dann.

Insofern: Was wech is, is wech.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Dezember 2020)

Petri zu den Hechten @Luis2001 und @świetliki...

Gelungenes Abschlussangeln 2020 @Aalzheimer und Fettes Petri meinerseits...
Lass dir den gut schmecken, sieht gut aus und auf den Punkt gebraten  sehr lecker und saftig genug...
Ich bin ich auch mit Kumpel heute unterwegs, leider erst ab 17.00h etwa...Hoffentlich schlagen die sich nicht bei den guten Bedingungen schon am Tag die Bäuche voll und lassen uns im Stich heute Nacht, grins... Ich bin aber positiv gestimmt, ein hungriger Blindgänger wird schon draufhauen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Hechten @Luis2001 und @świetliki...
> 
> Gelungenes Abschlussangeln 2020 @Aalzheimer und Fettes Petri meinerseits...
> Lass dir den gut schmecken, sieht gut aus und auf den Punkt gebraten  sehr lecker und saftig genug...
> Ich bin ich auch mit Kumpel heute unterwegs, leider erst ab 17.00h etwa...Hoffentlich schlagen die sich nicht bei den guten Bedingungen schon am Tag die Bäuche voll und lassen uns im Stich heute Nacht, grins... Ich bin aber positiv gestimmt, ein hungriger Blindgänger wird schon draufhauen...



Dann hau was raus Thomas. Petri.

Da ich nicht unbedingt der Fischhautesser bin, mache ich mir die Mühe auch nicht. Filettieren und abziehen geht wesentlich schneller als Schuppen, zumindest mit einem vernünftigen Messer. Mache das schon seit Jahren so. Dann einfach gewürzt und schön in Butter braten. 
Falls nicht sofort verzehrt wird, geht's ins Vakuum.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Dezember 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Neeeeiiiiiin - Zander brät man doch auf der Haut


wollte auch schon Banause schreien ^^

aber bekanntlich führen viele Wege nach Rom


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2020)

Deniz, hast Du mal ( D )einen Hecht gegessen ?

Wie hat er Dir geschmeckt - ist ja nicht Jedermanns Sache ...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

Ist doch alles Geschmackssache.
Wie mit der Currywurst. 
Dier Berliner essen sie mit so ner komischen Pampe (Würg) ohne Haut (Würg) und hier im Ruhrpott bekommst eine knackige Wurst mit ner ordentlichen Currysauce.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Deniz, hast Du mal ( D )einen Hecht gegessen ?
> 
> Wie hat er Dir geschmeckt - ist ja nicht Jedermanns Sache ...
> 
> R.S.



Also ich mag Hecht.
Filet kurz gebraten und dann Butter, Zitrone und Kräuter noch in die Pfanne und drüber träufeln damit der Fisch gar wird.
Super Lecker

Nur leider fang ich so selten Hecht


----------



## DenizJP (30. Dezember 2020)

@Rheinspezie das filetierte und gehäutete Fleisch war recht lecker. Eigentlich ja doch ein guter Speisefisch.

nur der Weg dorthin ist net so easy ^^ einmal wirft selbst ein 70+ Hecht nur wenig Fleisch ab wenn man kein Meisterfiletierer ist und dieser "Gurkenschlamm"-Geruch vom Hecht....

am schlimmsten fand ich aber das Geschleime... dagegen sind ja selbst Wels und Aal Wüstenbewohner...würg..


Ha! Da fällt mir ein im Keller steht noch meine Kühlbox mit Hechtkühlwasser...... trau mich nicht nachzuschauen...


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hechtkühlwasser


Was ist das ?

Wenn es das ist, was ich vermute, solltest du schnell machen, bevor die Feuerwehr es macht und vermutet es läge ein Toter im Keller


----------



## DenizJP (30. Dezember 2020)

Hab Angst dass ich mich übergebe und dann unmächtig werde xD


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab Angst dass ich mich übergebe und dann unmächtig werde xD


Mach bitte vorher die Kamera an

Live vom Keller - Statusmeldung


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2020)

Jo, der Geruch von Hechtschleim is schon fies !

Geschmacklich fand ich Hecht OHNE HAUT  ganz ok, wenn es sehr frisches Filet war mit Zitrone und Kräutern in Kräuterbutter gebraten.

Wo er mir nicht mehr so geschmeckt hat , war nach längerer Lagerung im Eisfach.

Das macht dem Zander Nix , der war noch nach 8  Monaten top.

@hanzz , 

Kann mich hier an den Seen vor Hecht kaum retten, die gehen immer auf die Barschköder 

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht Jedermanns Sache ...


Also bei mir kommt der immer wieder rein, wenn ich denn Mal Lust habe einen zu fangen und das dann auch noch erfolgreich ist. Dieses Jahr unter anderem einen 92er erfolgreich in sein Element zurück gelassen, wurde drei Tage später schon wieder gefangen und auch wieder rein gesetzt


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> und dieser "Gurkenschlamm"-Geruch vom Hecht....
> 
> am schlimmsten fand ich aber das Geschleime...



Genau. Drum am besten gleich am bzw. im Wasser noch kräftig entschuppen und dabei möglichst viel Schleim mit runterkratzen auch vom Kopf und von den Flossen. (wenn's sein muss, dabei Einweg-Handschuhe anziehen).

Dann zwecks Heimtransport in ein altes sauberes Handtuch, Lappen etc. einwickeln - das saugt nochmal Schleimreste weg.

Den so vorbereiteten Fisch dann daheim nochmal kräftig mit Billigsalz abrubbeln und sauber abwaschen.

Sehr wichtig: Kontakte zwischen Schleim und Fleisch möglichst vermeiden. Darum ggf. zwei verschiedene Bretter verwenden - eins zum "Zerlegen", das andere dann nur zum Runterschälen der Haut

--> am besten nicht die Filets auf das Brett legen, auf dem sie herausgetrennt wurden. Schon gar nicht mit der Fleischseite nach unten.

Denn trotz der geschilderten Vorbereitung bekommt man den Schleim natürlich nicht zu 100 % weg - irgendwo hängen immer noch potenziell "verseuchende" Restchen.

Zwischendurch auch immer wieder das verwendete Messer reinigen und abgetrennte Karkassen-Reste (vor allem den Kopf) so ablegen, dass sie nicht in Kontakt mit dem Fleisch kommen können.

Insofern: Möglichst sauber vorbereiten / arbeiten, das kommt dem Geschmack dann sehr zugute und bekämpft auch den typischen Muffel-Geruch wirklich gut.

Wenn Hecht irgendwie eklig schmeckt, liegt es zuallermeist an "Schleimverseuchung".

Nix Mieseres als ein schlecht entschleimter 55er-Hecht oder ähnliches Gefritte - Gemuffel und (Y-)-Overkill-Gegräte gleichzeitig braucht echt keiner.

Insofern sollte an dem Kameraden schon ordentlich was dran sein, wenn man ihn futtern will. Halt noch sauber verarbeiten, dann kann das richtig lecker werden.


----------



## Zander70 (30. Dezember 2020)

Tröste Dich Blueser, dieses Jahr gab es zum ersten Mal keine Rheinkarte zu Weihnachten für mich und mein Tacklepartner hat dicht, dabei wollte ich Samstag eigentlich zum Rhein. Ein Kauf bei Heifish kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Ich hörte aber, dass einige Scheine bis auf weiteres bis März gültig sind, was wohl auch Deinen Jahres / Fünfjahres Fischereischein betreffen sollte, nur blöd dass Du den jetzt verschickt hast. Vielleicht ne Kopie von gemacht ?


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Dezember 2020)

Heute hat unser User @Blueser Burzeltag
Alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir, vor allem bleib Gesund und weiterhin dicke Fische


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2020)

War nicht wirklich so nach meiner Vorstellung was das Angeln anbetrifft... Die Buhnen waren gerade mal bis zu Hälfte begehbar und manche sogar garnicht...Wasserstand noch mind. 50cm zu hoch und ich konnte die heissen Zonen einfach nicht erreichen, selbst in den normalerweise ganz ruhigen Zonen war der Wasserdruck zu hoch... Es gab nur wenige Stellen wo man kontrolliert angeln konnte...
Nichtsdestotrotz konnte ich glücklicherweise zwei schöne von Strolche rauszaubern, wobei ich den ersten Kontakt erst nach ca. drei Stunden hatte... Habe alle Buhnen abgeklappert mit der kleinen Hoffnung, dass die sich vielleicht an irgendeiner Buhne stapeln  , war aber leider nicht so obwohl es ab und zu möglich ist...
Der hier durfte mit...


----------



## Zmann (31. Dezember 2020)

So Männers ich war gestern nochmal Unterwegs und habe zwei Zander im Drill verloren...aus Frust darüber werde ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder Angeln gehen
In diesem Sinne guten Rutsch und bleibt gesund!


----------



## DenizJP (31. Dezember 2020)

Immerhin...

ich hab gestern in 5h nicht einen Fischkontakt gehabt...


----------



## yukonjack (31. Dezember 2020)

Zmann schrieb:


> So Männers ich war gestern nochmal Unterwegs und habe zwei Zander im Drill verloren...aus Frust darüber werde ich erst nächstes Jahr wieder Angeln gehen
> In diesem Sinne guten Rutsch und bleibt gesund!


Das ist ein sehr guter Grund.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2020)

Hatte gestern auch nur drei Kontakte, wobei ich bei den zweiten Kontakt den selben Fisch vermute der zwei Wurf später als dritten Kontakt an der gleichen Stelle sich das Gummi nochmal packte...
Des Weiteren habe ich mir gestern alle Buhnen abgespeichert und weiß für die Zukunft welche Buhne bei welchem Wasserstand noch zu beangeln ist, also auch noch etwas Wasserkunde betrieben was sehr lehrreich war...
Morgen nicht wirklich aber in den nächsten drei Tagen will ich’s nochmals wissen...
Wünsche allen ein guten Rutsch und viele schöne Tage am Wasser...
Bleibt gesund und weiterhin viel Spaß im neuen Jahr...


----------



## DenizJP (31. Dezember 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hatte gestern auch nur drei Kontakte,



das wäre je nach Strecke hier am Main bereits ein erfolgreicher Angeltag


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das wäre je nach Strecke hier am Main bereits ein erfolgreicher Angeltag


Ihr habt doch auch schöne Fische da... Das was du im ersten Angeljahr rausgezaubert hast, ist aller Ehre wert... 
Möchte garnicht wissen was du in drei/vier Jahren rauszauberst wenn du so fleißig weiter machst ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Dezember 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab Angst dass ich mich übergebe und dann unmächtig werde xD


Besser so als umgekehrt!

Habe Irgendwo mal gelesen, das das schuppen von Fischen schneller und leichter geht, wenn man diese vorher (als Filet) einfriert....
Ist da was wahres dran?

Ich schuppe Zander auch am Wasser und entsorge die Schuppen dann in den nächsten Mülleimer! Nur Barschen ziehe ich die Haut ab...

Blueser, zum Geburtstag Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute!

Rutscht gut rüber und ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Januar 2021)

Neues Jahr chillen mit ersten kleinen Erfolg.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Kurzentschlossen,
Nach dem Ab- ist vor dem Anangeln


----------



## Blueser (2. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ihr seit alle beneidenswert, ich muss meinen Schein zum 1.1.21 verlängern. Leider geht das wegen C nur per Brief und vorherigen Einsenden des alten Scheins. Warte jetzt schon drei Wochen, bezahlen durfte ich allerdings schon.


So, der neue Schein lag heute im Briefkasten. Jetzt suche ich mir noch einen neuen Verein und kann dann hier bald wieder mitreden. Ohne Verein wird mir das auf Dauer zu teuer ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Januar 2021)

Das erste Glasauge in 2021 mit 50cm hat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen...


----------



## DenizJP (2. Januar 2021)

@Aalzheimer  Petri!

Ich hocke derweil zu Hause und versuche meinen Kleinen ins Bett zu bringen....

so wie es ausschaut komm ich erst gegen 22-23 ans Wasser bei null Grad.


herrlich...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Januar 2021)

Insgesamt war die Nacht aber sehr ruhig. Gegen 23 Uhr einen Biss, der das recht große Rotauge nach ca. 30m liegen lassen hat. Heute morgen gegen 8 hat mich dann ein End-Dreißiger Barsch aus dem Schlaf geholt. Der schöne Stachler musste sich auch wohl mit der Größe des Köders quälen, denn er hing ganz Spitz. Zur Belohnung durfte er weiter seine Kreise ziehen...
Es hat Spaß gemacht und der Einstieg ins Angeljahr 2021 ist erfolgt, auch wenn ich insgeheim bei den gestrigen Bedingungen mit mehr gerechnet hatte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Ich starte heute auch mal in die neue Saison ...
Mal gucken was bei dem Temperaturabsturz noch so geht...Wasser auch die letzten vier Tage immer jeweils um ca. 20cm täglich gefallen ...
Egal, es wird nicht wärmer und Niederschlag ist auch für die nächsten Tage angesagt sowie Minustemperaturen...
Mit allem anderen als ne Nullnummer für ein Saisonstart wäre ich einverstanden, grins...
Mein Motto ist: Lieber heute als in den nächsten drei Tagen garnicht und hoffe das ich zwei/drei Kontakte kriege...
Erhöhtes und stark sinkendes Wasser, ganz neue Strömungsverhältnisse in den  Buhnen, Temperaturabsturz,
da sind die Karten neu gemischt und suchen ist angesagt...
Starte so gegen 17.00h und werde spätestens morgen oder mal zwischendurch berichten falls mir die Finger nicht vor Kälte abfallen...

aktuelle Wassertemperatur




ungeprüfte Daten, © LANUV


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich starte heute auch mal in die neue Saison ...
> Mal gucken was bei dem Temperaturabsturz noch so geht...Wasser auch die letzten vier Tage immer jeweils um ca. 20cm täglich gefallen ...
> Egal, es wird nicht wärmer und Niederschlag ist auch für die nächsten Tage angesagt sowie Minustemperaturen...
> Mit allem anderen als ne Nullnummer für ein Saisonstart wäre ich einverstanden, grins...
> ...


Samstag haben sie gut gebissen, zwar auch Fehlbisse und Aussteiger dabei, aber Kontakt.
Aber tagsüber im Hellen. Wassertrübung perfekt.
War für knapp 3 Stunden Mittags los.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2021)

Daumen sind gedrückt @Drillsucht69


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Danke, hier haben die auch tagsüber gut gebissen...
Ich weiß das jetzt in der fortgeschrittenen Zeit die dann nachts nicht mehr so gut beißen werden und sich dann alles auf den Tag verlagert und nur die ersten Stunden im dunkeln ...Ich will es aber wissen, hat bis vor kurzem noch geklappt... Hinzu kommt noch das wenn die bei guten Bedingungen wie jetzt, tagsüber gut beißen waren die Nächte dann immer schlechter...
Ich hoffe auf paar Kontakte dann bin ich zufrieden...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Abend gerettet


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Ne. 3....
Erwartunge übertroffen, jetzt ist mir egal was noch kommt...
Ein sauberen Start hätte ich mir nicht wünschen können....
Juppppiiiii yeaaah...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Schon ne Stunde ohne Kontakt...
Alle an einer Buhne gebissen... Jetzt ab zu Buhne 4 und dann wieder zurück... Standen alle im der gleichen Ecke... Vier Kontakte drei Fische, ich hoffe es kommt noch was...Momentan voll dunkel, hoffentlich ziehen die Wolken weg...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2021)

Feierabend !!!!
Nichts  mehr... über drei Stunden kein Kontakt, reicht... Es ist Winter...


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Januar 2021)

Saubere Leistung. Und scheinen auch schöne Größen zu sein!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Saubere Leistung. Und scheinen auch schöne Größen zu sein!


Danke Torsten fürs Daumen drücken  sowie allen anderen fürs Daumen hoch...

Gestern gehörte aber auch echt Glück dazu, vor allem mit den dicken Strolch...
Erst 1,5Std. absolut Tod dann erneuter Platzwechsel und mit 20 Wurf vier Kontakte mit drei Fische und ein Fehlbiss, danach 3,5Std. absolut mausetot...Gehst du in die falsche Richtung, gehst du evtl. blank nach Hause...
Das Glück war auf meiner Seite und schlimmer geht immer ...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Januar 2021)

Jaaa
 2 Stunden und 6(!) Abrisse später:

die Entschneiderung 2021!!


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2021)

Na denn mal Petri.


----------



## zandertex (7. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jaaa
> 2 Stunden und 6(!) Abrisse später:
> 
> die Entschneiderung 2021!!
> ...


dann lieber nochn Abriss!


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Januar 2021)

Na für eine Fischfrikadelle taugt der...


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Januar 2021)

Ne´ Hechtfritte u 50 verbraten ???? 

R.S.

P.s : Trotzdem Petri , die Größe kann man sich nicht aussuchen !


----------



## DenizJP (8. Januar 2021)

Moment die Herren!

auch wenn der Hecht vermutlich bei Germany's Next Topmodel mitmachen könnte das ist ein 61er!!!


----------



## zandertex (8. Januar 2021)

Das ist natürlich was gaaanz anderes!


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moment die Herren!
> 
> auch wenn der Hecht vermutlich bei Germany's Next Topmodel mitmachen könnte das ist ein 61er!!!


Haste Ihn mal nach seiner Ernährung gefragt. Figurmäßig könnte ich mir da was abschauen


----------



## hanzz (8. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Haste Ihn mal nach seiner Ernährung gefragt.


Schätze mal, der isst viel Fisch 
Gelegentlich vielleicht noch fettarmes, sehr junges Geflügelfleisch.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Januar 2021)

Man merkt die Temperaturen halten die Angler eher am Sofa fest ^^

war gestern an der Nidda seit langem - gab nen Hechtschniepel der meinen Keitech komplett zerbissen hatte und einen größeren Hecht (schätze 60+) leider im Drill verloren..

muss mir noch immer angewöhnen bei Hechten nach dem Biss noch mal nen 2. Anhieb zur Sicherheit zu setze...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Januar 2021)

Mich halten nicht die Temperaturen oder das Wetter auf, sondern das Holz


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schätze mal, der isst viel Fisch
> Gelegentlich vielleicht noch fettarmes, sehr junges Geflügelfleisch.


Wenn die Biester hungrig sind fressen die auch Gummis, werde heute mal wieder füttern fahren 
...

Werde heute wieder den Kescher mitnehmen, war schon viel entspannter letztens nach dem Hochwasser bei den nassen und glitschigen Steinen auf den letzten Meter im Vergleich zu handlandung... Ansonsten bin ich echt dankbar für die freie Hand beim rumkracksen auf den Steinen in der Nacht...


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2021)

ich setz dieses Wochenende aus. 
Kommende Woche solls Wasser wieder steigen, da geht's wieder los.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

Rucksack gepackt, alles vorbereitet.... Stunde nickerchen, dann gehts los... Wie gehabt, schenke ich mir die Dämmerung und es geht im dunkeln wie gewohnt los... Nach dem Motto, wenn alle gehen, gehe ich los...
Heute werden vier kleine Veränderungen zu mein Vorhaben als sonst gemacht, wovon ich mir etwas verspreche. 
Versuch macht klug....
Das sind jeweils die vier Anfangsbuchstaben: L / L / K / A....
Viel Spaß beim rätseln erstmals, grins...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> ich setz dieses Wochenende aus.
> Kommende Woche solls Wasser wieder steigen, da geht's wieder los.


Wärmer wird es nicht...

Die Strolche ahnen es, dass ich heute zum füttern komme, die Hänger sind damit aber nicht gemeint  ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

Los gehts...


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2021)

Hol was raus Thomas.
Du hast es gut ... ich muß um 8 ins Bett ... muß die Nacht wieder los ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

Guter Start...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

Danke Matthias...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2021)

Läuft für die Zeit,  Nr. 2...


----------



## hanzz (10. Januar 2021)

Petri Thomas. 
@zokker 
Gute Fahrt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Januar 2021)

Sauber Thomas.
Das alte Gummiangeln funktioniert doch immer gut  
Schade das ich meist zu faul dazu bin
@zokker
Gute schicht


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2021)

Danke für die Petris ...

War echt ne ganz hart erarbeitete Nummer heute... Habe bis halb drei gemacht...War ausgehungert und hatte einfach Bock und wurde nach Mitternacht noch mit drei Strolche belohnt... Insgesamt acht Bisse und sieben von verwertet ...
Ist schon ganz ok für die Jahreszeit, von wegen die sind träge und beißen nicht...

L / L /K / A  hat funktioniert...

Das war der letzte von heute...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sauber Thomas.
> Das alte Gummiangeln funktioniert doch immer gut
> Schade das ich meist zu faul dazu bin
> @zokker
> Gute schicht



Danke Torsten....

Wenn du fängst schwindet die Faulheit, bei steigernden Erfolg wird die Lust dann immer größer und irgendwann packt dich die Sucht und pure Freude ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Januar 2021)

Sauber Thomas.
Nun erklär dem dummen Ansitzangler doch mal  L/L/K/A.

Ich spiele mal mit und tippe Laufen, Langsam Kurbeln, Abrisse ??


----------



## Blueser (11. Januar 2021)

Der holt in einer Nacht meine Ausbeute für zwei Jahre ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Januar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Der holt in einer Nacht meine Ausbeute für zwei Jahre ...


er tut aber auch viel dafür, inkl. Anfahrt zum Gewässer


----------



## hanzz (11. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> er tut aber auch viel dafür, inkl. Anfahrt zum Gewässer


Ach der sitzt doch mit seinem Kissen am Arxxx nur auf den Buhnen rum


----------



## Guinst (11. Januar 2021)

L/L/K/A

Langsamer führen
mehr Laufen bzw. Strecke machen
Kleinere Köder
Aussenkurve

mein Tipp


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2021)

Danke allen für die Petris, Zusprüche und liken...

Bin den „Zandergott“ ebenfalls dankbar für die schöne Nacht gestern, grins...
Denn selbstverständlich ist das nicht wirklich bei den Temperaturen und das abschneidern rückt immer näher...


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sauber Thomas.
> Nun erklär dem dummen Ansitzangler doch mal  L/L/K/A.
> 
> Ich spiele mal mit und tippe Laufen, Langsam Kurbeln, Abrisse ??


Betreibe doch auch fast Ansitzangeln, nur meine Ausrüstung ist kompakter wegen den vielen Stellenwechseln ...
Erst hinsetzen dann werfen ist die devise...Mach wirklich keine zwanzig Würfe ohne zu sitzen pro Tour... Gemütliche Angewohnheit...
Das war das abgeänderte Vorhaben was funktionierte, aber zuvor funktionierte auch alles...Schwer einzuschätzen, brachte aber Fisch...

L= Langsamer
L= Leichter
K= Kleiner (bezogen auf Köder)
A= Aroma

Wird wiederholt, Fehlbissquote sehr gut...



Blueser schrieb:


> Der holt in einer Nacht meine Ausbeute für zwei Jahre ...


Das ist nicht ohne...
Hinfahrt und Fußmarsch ca. 90min, das gleiche zurück...
Halt ein Hobby, den Luxus gönne ich mir einmal die Woche um mich auszutoben, wenn es läuft auch zweimal wenn die Zeit zulässt...


hanzz schrieb:


> Ach der sitzt doch mit seinem Kissen am Arxxx nur auf den Buhnen rum


Richtig erkannt ...
Auf besonderen Steinen ist schon mein Arxxxabdruck zu sehen...
Wenn ich die Packung runterkrackse erkenne ich an den gemütlichsten Steinen die besten Spots ohne aufs Wasser zu gucken ...
Fünf, sechs Stunden oder auch mehr lässt sich’s gut aushalten ... Aber so Crazy wie ich bin, läuft mir immer die Zeit am Wasser davon...


Guinst schrieb:


> L/L/K/A
> 
> Langsamer führen
> mehr Laufen bzw. Strecke machen
> ...


Hast schon richtig gut geraten ...

@all:
Abhängig von Wetterbericht starte ich spontan morgen oder übermorgen nochmal mit gleicher Taktik...Will es noch einmal wissen...Hauptsache trocken und die Fische halten mich bei Laune, Kälte macht mir nichts aus...

Wünsche allen ein schönen warmen und gemütlichen Abend wenn ich auf Tour bin, grins...
Den anderen wenigen ein Fettes Petri Heil...


----------



## DenizJP (12. Januar 2021)

gestern mit Kumpel Ansitz gemacht am Main bis ca. 22 Uhr.

ordentlich Wind und eisiges Wetter - als einzigen Fang gabs nen kalten Arsch xD


heute dann doch lieber mit der Spinnrute wieder raus solange die Temperaturen es erlauben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

Ich starte mal erneut...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

I love it...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

Großer Köder zwei fehlbisse, kleiner Köder hängt...


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Großer Köder zwei fehlbisse, kleiner Köder hängt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

Fünf Kontakte, drei Strolche...
Alles easy...


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> L= Langsamer
> L= Leichter
> K= Kleiner (bezogen auf Köder)
> A= Aroma


Bis auf das 3. kann ich das bestätigen, dort gehe ich eher auf größer. Und bei 4. nehme ich unterhalb 7 Grad Wassertemperatur auf die Zettis ausschließlich Knoblaucharoma.
Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

Danke, gehen noch gut...
Ein Aussteiger und the next one...
Läuft besser als erwartet...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

Und der nächste, drei Wurf später..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. Januar 2021)

Alles Standfische heute, immer mit den ersten Würfen hauen die drauf dann nichts mehr... Lohnt nicht wirklich länger an der gleichen Stelle zu angeln...
Acht Kontakte und noch bisschen Angelzeit alles easy...


@Gert-Show 
Morgen mehr zu dem Thema, will angeln ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Januar 2021)

Petri zu den Zettis toll, gönne ich Dir von ganzen Herzen. Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich immer deine Fangmeldungen. Wenn ich das gelesene so auswerte , Ü 200 in 2020 frage ich mich ob Du Dich nur noch von Zanderfilet ernährst. Bei in SH wo wir auch einen sehr guten Zanderbestand im NOK haben, allerdings ein Fanglimit von 3 pro Tag haben, das klappt hin und wieder einmal, frage ich mich ob es bei Dir auch ein Fanglimit gibt. Einfach nur einmal so informativ. Dann man weiterhin viel Glück bei der Zettijagd und ein dickes Petri von mir.


----------



## Jan_Cux (13. Januar 2021)

Zanderfischfrikadelle... Ruhm und Luxus bis zum Schluß....  Ist ironisch gemeint, wenn wir in SH auch so oft am Wasser wären wie Drillsucht, sähe das auch so aus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

Schicht, nur noch ein Kontakt gehabt sonst kam nichts mehr...Wie abgeschnitten...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Kann zwar nicht mithalten aber immerhin gabs nen 62er Hecht


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri zu den Zettis toll, gönne ich Dir von ganzen Herzen. Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich immer deine Fangmeldungen. Wenn ich das gelesene so auswerte , Ü 200 in 2020 frage ich mich ob Du Dich nur noch von Zanderfilet ernährst. Bei in SH wo wir auch einen sehr guten Zanderbestand im NOK haben, allerdings ein Fanglimit von 3 pro Tag haben, das klappt hin und wieder einmal, frage ich mich ob es bei Dir auch ein Fanglimit gibt. Einfach nur einmal so informativ. Dann man weiterhin viel Glück bei der Zettijagd und ein dickes Petri von mir.


Danke, freut mich...
Fanglimit gibt es auch bei uns von drei Stück...Es ist aber nicht immer einfach in der richtigen Größe für die eigene Verwertung ein Fisch zu fangen und solange du nicht drei abgeschlagen hast, darfst du auf den richtigen hoffen und  weiterangeln bis du den richtigen fängst.. Ich bin da sehr anspruchsvoll, grins...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bis auf das 3. kann ich das bestätigen, dort gehe ich eher auf größer. Und bei 4. nehme ich unterhalb 7 Grad Wassertemperatur auf die Zettis ausschließlich Knoblaucharoma.
> Petri zu den schönen Fischen!


Ich Angel auch im Herbst größer, aber bei den Wassertemperaturen beißen die auch öfter sehr zaghaft und es gibt fehlbisse...
Je nach beißverhalten passe ich an... Heute gab es nur anstubser oder haben sich nur leicht reingegangen ohne Aggression...
Letztens acht Kontakte, sieben Fische waren aggressiv und heute neun Kontakte und fünf Fische ganz zaghaft... Angstdrilling benutze ich nicht...


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Januar 2021)

Petri dem Zanderkönig


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

hier am hessischen Main können wir die Zander hingegen meist mit der Lupe suchen xD


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri dem Zanderkönig



Auch von mir  Da weiß einer offenbar ganz genau, was er wie, wann, wo und warum praktiziert.

Solche Erfahrungswerte gibt's nur nach langer und harter Arbeit - verbunden mit Gefühl / Talent für die Sache. Respekt


----------



## 49er (13. Januar 2021)

Mal ne blöde Frage... aber habt Ihr keine Ausgangsbeschränkung ab 20 Uhr?
Ich würd so gerne Nachts mal wieder länger Ansitzen, trau mich aber nicht wegen dieser #*?=(/)&$%-verdammten Ausgangsbeschränkung...
500€ Strafe sind halt schon ein ordentlicher Batzen!

Die Frage ist nicht bös gemeint und ich will auch niemanden anschwärzen. Will das lieber mal dazu sagen, nicht das sich jemand angegriffen fühlt.
Geht ja schnell im I-Netz...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Die Ausgangssperren gelten doch erst ab nem Wert von 200 oder?


Bei uns war Offenbach längere Zeit so ist aber zB wieder aufgehoben.


----------



## 49er (13. Januar 2021)

In Ba-Wü musst ab 20 Uhr zuhause sein.


----------



## hanzz (13. Januar 2021)

In NRW gibt es weitestgehend keine Ausgangssperre. 15km Regel ab 200


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri dem Zanderkönig


Danke, und ich beuge mich vor meinen Aalkönig ...


DenizJP schrieb:


> hier am hessischen Main können wir die Zander hingegen meist mit der Lupe suchen xD


Das würde ich nicht unbedingt so behaupten , du hast doch auch schon einige im ersten Jahr gefangen... Mein erstes Jahr war richtig schwer, durfte meistens zugucken wie andere fangen ...


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Auch von mir  Da weiß einer offenbar ganz genau, was er wie, wann, wo und warum praktiziert.
> 
> Solche Erfahrungswerte gibt's nur nach langer und harter Arbeit - verbunden mit Gefühl / Talent für die Sache. Respekt


Danke für das nette Kompliment ...


@Aale:
Danke für die Petris ...
Passt auf euch auf und bleibt gesund...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Gefangen hab ich klar ^^

höre aber von vielen es wird immer schwieriger, weniger und enttäuschender.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gefangen hab ich klar ^^
> 
> höre aber von vielen es wird immer schwieriger, weniger und enttäuschender.


Das höre ich hier auch andauernd wenn ich Angler antreffe, meistens stöhne ich auch mit ...


----------



## DenizJP (13. Januar 2021)

Wie schaffst du es da noch dich zu motivieren bei so wenig Fisch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

Immer dran glauben es könnte noch einer beißen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Januar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> In Ba-Wü musst ab 20 Uhr zuhause sein.


Wir dürfen ...


----------



## DenizJP (14. Januar 2021)

heute 3 Stunden am Wasser - anfangs einen Aussteiger direkt vor den Füßen auf Wobbler.


das war leider auch der einzige Fischkontakt..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

Schade, macht aber Hoffnung das was geht ...


----------



## 49er (14. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> In NRW gibt es weitestgehend keine Ausgangssperre. 15km Regel ab 200





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen ...



Schade... hatte gehofft es gibt ein Schlupfloch für Angler bei Ausgangsbeschränkungen... 
Sitz doch nur allein am Wasser...


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2021)

Ja, noch dürfen wir in NRW. Ich habe nur echt Sorge, dass wenn die ganze Scheiße hier so weiter geht,
wir ebenfalls bald komplett zu Hause eingesperrt werden  

Aber das gehört hier eigentlich auch nicht rein.

Also alle raus ans Wasser die dürfen, Zeit und Lust haben. Bei mir ist es aktuell die Zeit.
Eventuell versuche ich mir nächste Woche mal den Samstag für einen Ansitz freizuschlagen.
Aber das steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

Ich kann erst nächste Woche...
...
Heute ist bestimmt auch ein guter Tag, so ein shit...


----------



## hanzz (14. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ja, noch dürfen wir in NRW


Fragt sich jetzt, wie lange noch.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich kann erst nächste Woche...
> ...
> Heute ist bestimmt auch ein guter Tag, so ein shit...


Nee, kein guter Tag. Gestern ist zwar Neumond gewesen, aber seit 18 Uhr schon hat es Minusgrade, zumindest hier am Untermain...Eiskristalle an den Rutenringen sind Gift für die Geflochtene. Ich habe keinen Bock, dass der nächste gute Tock abreisst und dann verludert. Ab Sonntag soll es wieder wärmer werden, also auch ohne Nachtfrost.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2021)

Magst recht haben, hier ist es noch knapp an der grenze...
Mich hat es einfach in den Fingern gejuckt denn heute hätte ich noch gekonnt... Die milden Temperaturen bringen aber auch gut Wind mit, laut Vorhersage...

So sah mein Auto vorgestern aus... Am Wasser war nichts von irgendwelchen Problemen bzw. Anzeichen zu erkennen... Wahrscheinlich nur Bodenfrost...


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Januar 2021)

Die Wassermengen, die der Rhein mitbringt, sind ja sicher noch bei +3 bis +4 Grad . Dadurch wird die unmittelbar über der Wasseroberfläche liegende Luftschicht erwärmt, sodass man auch noch bei ansonsten leichtem Frost gut angeln kann. Außer, ein mäßiger oder starker Wind verhindert die Bildung dieser "warmen" Luftschicht...


----------



## Chief Brolly (16. Januar 2021)

War heute mal am Main-Donau-Kanal mit DS unterwegs, habe nen Gummiwurm wacky angeködert. 

Ergebnis waren diese tollen Barsche, wovon einer die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit hatte (so einen kann man trotzdem noch essen). 
Hatte mein Handy vergessen, daher die Bilder aus der Küche! 
Die Barsche waren so zwischen 25 u. 31 cm, ich habe mich sowas von gefreut!


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Januar 2021)

Dir gönne ich den guten Fang besonders !

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2021)

...und ab geht's...


----------



## jkc (16. Januar 2021)

Wasser etwa 4,5°c, Luft um 0°...

Wird wahrscheinlich nicht lange dauern, bis die Heizung in Betrieb geht. 

Ruten liegen.









Serviert wird Kebap von der Sardine und ein Rotauge knapp über Grund - ich bin gespannt...






Flocken werden größer und es bleibt liegen.






Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (16. Januar 2021)

Ich wünsche fette Fische ... Hechte??? Waller???

Nur die Harten komm`n in ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Wasser etwa 4,5°c, Luft um 0°...
> 
> Wird wahrscheinlich nicht lange dauern, bis die Heizung in Betrieb geht.
> 
> ...


Hallo JK, 

na, wie ists gelaufen, bist du eingeschneit, weil wir nichts mehr von dir lesen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ruten liegen.



Darf ich fragen, welche Mono in welcher Stärke Du da drauf hast?


----------



## thanatos (17. Januar 2021)

2 cm Eisdicke sind noch zu dünn , hoffe das es dieses Jahr mal wieder mal 
mit eisangeln klappt , ansonsten wünsche ich allen die noch  angeln können 
viel " Petri Heil "


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Januar 2021)

Ich bin mal wieder...
Läuft, drei Stück...


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo JK,
> 
> na, wie ists gelaufen, bist du eingeschneit, weil wir nichts mehr von dir lesen?


Ja, quasi.  
Fische gab es keine, trotzdem war das einer meiner geilsten Sessions ever.


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, welche Mono in welcher Stärke Du da drauf hast?


Schnur ist eine Noname-Mono von eBay. 1000m für unter 10€ und das Zeug ist fantastisch, habe die Tage die letzten Meter aufgespult und in dem Zuge gesehen, dass es die Schnur noch immer gibt.
Ich darf zu Ebay ja nicht verlinken, Suchbegriff:
Monofile Angelschnur Premium Ultra Strong monofil Forelle Karpfen Hecht Wels Aal​führt zu einer Flexy Monoline in vielen Farben, das ist sie und ich habe die klare in 0,4mm; Eine sehr geschmeidige, weiche Schnur.

Grüße JK


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja, quasi.
> Fische gab es keine, trotzdem war das einer meiner geilsten Sessions ever.
> Anhang anzeigen 364552
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364554


Deine Bilder erinnern mich an ein Raubfischangeln in meiner Jugend als ich 14 war und erst seit 6 Monaten die Prüfung in der Tasche. 

Damals bin ich ca. 14km mit dem Fahrrad Ende November oder Anfang Dezember 1982 bis zum Allersee in Wolfsburg gefahren. 

Am Nachmittag fing das so derbe an zu schneien, das ich trotz Schirm das Angeln abbrechen mußte, obwohl ich noch gern länger geblieben wäre, bis ich was gefangen hätte... 

Jedenfalls lag innerhalb kürzester Zeit eine geschlossene Schneedecke, so daß ich nicht mehr sicher mit dem Rad nach Hause fahren konnte! 

Jedenfalls erreichte ich noch mit Ach und Krach den letzten Bus, der wegen des Extrem-Schneefalls als letzter fuhr und mich mit Fahrrad und Ausrüstung sicher nach Hause brachte. 

Hätte ich nur etwas länger am Wasser verbracht, wäre die Sache wohl anders ausgegangen....


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Eine sehr geschmeidige, weiche Schnur.



Besten Dank!

Genau so etwas suche ich nämlich noch speziell für's Deadbaiten bei bösem Frost - bei Heftig-Minus wird mir meine ansonsten bevorzugte Stroft ABR fürs Ansitzen dann zu strabelig. Und die DT Super Touch fällt nunmehr raus (s. unten).

Fürs Spinnen bei Eis ist die ABR echt super - zwecks freiem Winteransitz-Locker-Ablauf bei offenem Bügel aber ne Runde zu drahtig. Speziell dafür muss daher wieder ne weichere Leine ins Haus:

Die DT Super Touch ist offenbar leider nicht mehr das, was sie mal war. Insofern könnte die genannte No-Name-Leine ein weicher Ersatz in 0,40 mm sein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Januar 2021)

Bin jetzt einmal durch, jetzt ganz zurück und ein zweites Mal durch auf die schnelle...
Habe sieben, hier die letzten vier...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Januar 2021)

Handy spinnt..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Januar 2021)

Wieder zu Hause, habe noch bis zwei Uhr gemacht...
Zweite Runde hätte ich mir auch sparen können, bis auf zwei ganz leichte Bisse an ein und der selben Stelle und sehr wahrscheinlich von den gleichen Strolch innerhalb von fünf Wurf... Auch ein anderer Gufi half da nichts mehr... Hatte gedacht dass ich noch den ein oder anderen kriege, aber die Strolche wollten nicht mehr... Wie abgeschnitten !!!!
Wasser stieg sehr rasant an, so etwa Lawinenartig...Auf den Stein wo ich zuvor gesessen habe, war der beim zweiten Durchgang schon unterm Wasser...Schätze so etwa 50cm in 3-4 Stunden...
Eigentlich wollte ich morgen / übermorgen angeln aber laut Wasserstandvorhersage doch spontan gefahren, denn ab morgen sind die Buhnen überflutet... 
Gefällt mir, Temperatur wird milder und Wasser steigt und fällt wieder... Also müssen die sich bewegen, und das ist gut...

@jkc  :
Respekt !!!


----------



## Chief Brolly (18. Januar 2021)

Bei Schnee auf der Rolle und Schnur gibt's doch folgendes Problem: Angelt man im Bereich zwischen 0 und + 2 Grad, ist der Schnee recht naß. 
Sitzt man bis in die Nacht an und die Temperaturen fallen bis - 4 Grad, friert der Schnee auf der Spule an und die Schnur kann bei einem Biß nicht mehr frei ablaufen! 
Hatte das mal erlebt (mit Mono). Beim Einzug der Montagen kommt die nasse Schnur auf die Rolle und friert im schlimmsten Fall auch mit an. 

Abhilfe würde eine Folie oder so schaffen, die man bei Schneefall über die Rollen und den Griff legt....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Januar 2021)

Ich könnte schon wieder ..
Aber schlechte Umstände momentan...
Für nachts zu viel Wasser und Tagsüber der Wind nicht wirklich optimal...
Bleibt nichts anderes über als nur die Vorhersagen zu beobachten und den richtigen Tag abzuwarten... Das einzigst etwas positive ist die milde Temperatur, vielleicht erwärmt sich das Wasser um 1-1,5 grad ...
Ich bin startbereit aber morgen und übermorgen wird das noch nichts so wie es aussieht...

Wie sehen eure Pläne aus???


----------



## hanzz (19. Januar 2021)

viel Nass, Wind, also extremer Wind und Zeitmangel sind grad hinderlich. Evtl Freitag oder Samstag wieder.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Wie sehen eure Pläne aus???


Extremcouching.........

weil es stürmt gerade so schön 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Januar 2021)

Nordic sitting!  Auch hier in Nordbayern, Tiefdruck, stürmisch und regnerisches Wetter...  Da wollen hier die Fische meistens nicht!


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Januar 2021)

Wetterlage ähnlich. Und die WE´s sind auch weiterhin bis auf Weiteres den Wallhecken und Wäldern versprochen


----------



## DenizJP (19. Januar 2021)

Morgen wenig Wind und kein Regen und 9 Grad.

eventuell geht was!


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Januar 2021)

Sind ziemlich krasse Temperatur-Luftdruck- und Wetterwechsel innerhalb kürzester Zeit, ob das den Fischen eher auf die (Schwimm) blase oder den Magen schlägt? 
Je größer das eine, umso kleiner das andere, inkl. Appetit....


----------



## DenizJP (19. Januar 2021)

bin ich bei dir aber wer nicht am Wasser ist fängt nix.


will es daher zumindest probieren.


----------



## kridkram (19. Januar 2021)

Petri allen Fängern hier! War jetzt lange nicht hier. Ich bin vor Weihnachten nochmal los gewesen, gab einen Hecht von ca 60 und 2 kleine Zettis. Alles im Dunkeln, ging alles zurück und Handy im Auto, daher keine Fotos. 
Seit nach Weihnachten ist Eis und somit ist nix mehr mit angeln. 
Die Flüsse hier in der Nähe haben fast keine Zander. Der Nächste wäre die Elbe oder untere Mulde, ist aber alles ü 1h Fahrzeit. Ist mir zuviel, warte lieber aufs Frühjahr!


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bin ich bei dir aber wer nicht am Wasser ist fängt nix.
> 
> 
> will es daher zumindest probieren.


Gute Einstellung! Ich genieße auch zwei Stunden am geliebten Rinnsal nach dem Bürojob, auch wenn ich keinem Kontakt mit den Stachelrittern habe, war es ein Erfolg für mich. Natur genießen, Biber, Reiher, Waschbären und Eisvögel beobachten beim Wobbeln, that's it.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Januar 2021)

Und es war richtig dass ich heute raus bin ^^

der erste echte Mainhecht in 2021


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Ganz ordentliche Bedingungen heute vom Wetter her gesehen...
Versuche es heute mal im hellen ein zu erwischen, da meine Nacht-Spots Land unter sind und ich morgen auch früh raus muss...
Vielleicht geht was, aber habe keine hohe Erwartung... Geangelt wird etwa von 14.30-18.00h...
Danach auf dem Rückweg noch ein bestimmten Spot kurz (20min) abwerfen und abchecken ob die da stehen... Da geht auch nachts was im Herbst, aber die Stelle ist zu schnell abgeangelt um sich da länger aufzuhalten...

Allen die es raus schaffen viel Glück und Spaß...


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Januar 2021)

Dann schon mal Petri Heil, zauber was raus.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2021)

Live Statusmeldung vom Meer....also fast live....so ca vor 30 Jahren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Erster Wurf und Abriss , naja wenigstens schon mal abgefüttert ...
Wasser ist auch gut trübe, aber erstmal ist Suchen angesagt, wird kein Selbstläufer...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Läuft nichts, kein Kontakt... 
Jetzt nochmals Stelle wechseln und die Strömungsarmen Bereiche abfischen... Letzte Hoffnung ist dann die Dunkelheit ...
Ganz schön anstrengend heute ...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2021)

Schadet nicht wenn du auch mal unser Leid teilst


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ganz schön anstrengend heute


Heul doch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Jaaaa... gibs mir, grins...
Taschentücher auch schon alle voll
nass vor lauter Tränen ..
Aber einer geht bestimmt !!!!


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Aber einer geht bestimmt !!!!


Bestimmt

Morgen heule ich dann


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

So, jetzt ganz langsam mit 10-12gr. am Packungsfuss vor und drüber... Ganz ruhiger Bereich...
Wenn keiner geht, dann wollen die nicht...
Es ist zum heulen,grins... Hoffnung lebt...
...
Der ist auch schon leer, ich weiß gar nicht wie ich es ertragen soll ...
Allen viel Spaß am Wasser...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Abgelusert...
Jetzt noch ein halbes Stündchen den anderen Spot kurz checken, vielleicht geht da was..,


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Feierabend, heute wie zugenagelt... 
Da machste nix... 
Alibis hätte ich genug ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann schon mal Petri Heil, zauber was raus.





hanzz schrieb:


> Bestimmt
> 
> Morgen heule ich dann


Hoffentlich haste morgen mehr Glück....
Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann schon mal Petri Heil, zauber was raus.


Petri Dank !!! Sollte nicht sein...
Zauberstab vergessen ...


----------



## hanzz (22. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich haste morgen mehr Glück....
> Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


Danke


----------



## Miguel86 (23. Januar 2021)

So, los gehts. Auf Hecht vom Boot auf der Havel.


----------



## hanzz (23. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Morgen heule ich dann


Gesagt, getan
Bin grad wieder rein. 
Was ein Gerümpel im Wasser. 
Fast jeder Wurf nen Ast oder irgend ein Kraut am Haken. 
3 Kondome sind an mir vorbeigeschwommen. 
Rot, lila, blau

Ein Fisch hing kurz, so ca 10 Sekunden.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> 3 Kondome sind an mir vorbeigeschwommen.
> Rot, lila, blau


könnte nen guten Kneipen-Song geben.


----------



## hanzz (23. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> könnte nen guten Kneipen-Song geben.


Vodka Lemmon steht schon parat


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Vodka Lemmon steht schon parat
> Anhang anzeigen 364996


Leckerchen ist immer gut, von Bier muss man nur viel pinkeln  ...


----------



## kridkram (24. Januar 2021)

Heute meine letzten Forellen geräuchert vom Abangeln am 30.09.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Januar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Feierabend, heute wie zugenagelt...
> Da machste nix...
> Alibis hätte ich genug ...



Muss ja auch mal sein. Kannst ja nicht immer abräumen  
Zwei Kumpels von mir waren von Freitag auf Samstag Nacht auch am Kanal.
Ein biss, Zanderschniepel. Das war es in 18 Stunden Angelzeit.
Haben momentan echt kaltes Wasser, dazu ständig schwankenden Luftdruck.
Ich denke, keine einfachen Bedingungen aktuell.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Januar 2021)

Kurz Mittagspause nutzen..
KöFis fangen und verbliebene Dose Maden nutzen...

brachte alles nix... also ganz klassisch nen ganzen Tauwurm rausgeworfen auf Pose....beißt ja eh nix...

......


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Januar 2021)

Der schöne Kescher.
Aber Petri zum recht starken, ich hoffe Döbel (jetzt gibts von der Weißfischfraktion bestimmt wieder Haue)


----------



## DenizJP (27. Januar 2021)

Also laut Google ähnelt es mehr einem Aland.... aber da hab ich auch schon Haue bekommen bereits xD

lustigerweise gefangen mit meiner alten Kindheits-Rute die ich als KöFi Rute nutze


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Januar 2021)

Petri, endlich wieder ein Fischbild, grins...


----------



## Slick (28. Januar 2021)

Petri


----------



## kingandre88 (29. Januar 2021)

Petri..Von der Form her würde ich Döbel sagen, Vom Maul und den Augen her Aland.... Könnte auch n Hybride sein


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2021)

Ui. Rhein wird wohl erstmal flach fallen, es kommt dicke. 
Dann halt ne Vertikal Tour am Kanal


----------



## DenizJP (29. Januar 2021)

Ich geh schon gar net mehr an den normalen Strömungsbereichen angeln momentan...


nur Hafeneinfahrten und Co..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2021)

Sitze schon die ganze Zeit aus, meine Spots sind alle Land unter....
Habe zwar auch noch zwei-drei Stellen für den Wasserstand aber nicht wirklich gerade bei den Bedingungen optimal... Für ein -zwei Kontakte ist es mir einfach zu viel Fahrerei momentan, wenn denn überhaupt was geht...
Also warten ist angesagt und den Pegel im Auge behalten...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Januar 2021)

so wieder daheim. 4 Stunden angeln hat leider nix gebracht...

die Stellen wo sonst Zander ging hatten alle ne Fließgeschwindigkeit wie ne Schwimmbad-Rutsche...

auch 2 Hafeneinfahrten bzw beruhigter Schleusenbereich brachten nix...





an einem Spot warfen paar Vollidioten ihre leeren Getränkeflaschen direkt in den Main.....

wollte erst denen die Leviten lesen hab es aber dann sein lassen... sahen sehr nach Messerstecherei aus....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Januar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> so wieder daheim. 4 Stunden angeln hat leider nix gebracht...
> 
> die Stellen wo sonst Zander ging hatten alle ne Fließgeschwindigkeit wie ne Schwimmbad-Rutsche...
> 
> ...


Fleißig, fleißig Deniz !!!
...

Hast Du bei den Bedingungen jetzt auch tagsüber mal probiert ??? 
März wird noch ein richtig guter Monat, da stelle ich meine angelei auch oft auf den Tag um ... 
Finde Ende Januar und ein Teil vom Februar als schwierigste Zeit auf Zander was die bissfrequenz anbetrifft, Fänge natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen... In der kurzen Zeit kassiere ich aber mehr Schneidertage als im gesamten Restjahr zusammen...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Januar 2021)

Vermutlich aktuell tagsüber besser aber das schaff ich leider kaum.

unter der Woche schaffen von 9 bis so 18-19 Uhr jeden Tag und am Wochenende ist tagsüber Familie angesagt...


womöglich mit ein Grund warum auch nicht teilweise mehr geht auch an guten Stellen.

im Herbst / Winter schaffe ich es meist erst so gegen 21 oder teilweise später ans Wasser. Meine bisherige Erfahrung und Fänge von Kumpels haben aber gezeigt dass eben so nach Dämmerung bis so 21 meist die gute Zeit ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Januar 2021)

Ok...
Erhöhtes und angetrübtes Wasser( nicht voll trüb oder Kaffeebrühe ) waren nicht selten sehr gut tagsüber...


  grins...


----------



## Chief Brolly (30. Januar 2021)

Bei uns ist an sämtlichen Flüssen wie Schwabach, Schwarzach, Regnitz, Pegnitz, Zenn... usw. "landunter", die Meldestufe 2 wurde schon überschritten und die Talauen und - wiesen überschwemmt! 

An Angeln ist da erstmal nicht zu denken..., zudem das Wasser bzw. die Pegel weiter steigt /steigen. Viele Fußgänger- und Radwege sowie Straßen sind bereits gesperrt!


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2021)

Dann geht die für den Kuhwiesenwaller los....


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Januar 2021)

Aber wenigstens versucht @DenizJP 
Wir waren heute auch erfolgreich. 12 Treckeranhänger voll mit Holz. Eventuell zieht es mich Donnerstag Abend Mal ans Wasser weil ich Freitag frei habe, aber auch da ruft morgens um 9 schon wieder der Wald. Montag zwar auch noch frei, aber Sonntag ist Super-Bowl

Aber heute erst Mal kaputt
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber da schmeckt auch das Bier vor dem


----------



## DenizJP (30. Januar 2021)

siehst auf dem Foto auch gut fertig aus ^^


----------



## świetlik (30. Januar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aber heute erst Mal kaputt


Ich bin ca 15 Jahre nicht mehr im Wald holz zu holen. 
Ist nicht leicht,  aber ich würde gerne wieder machen. 
Wahrscheinlich weil man wie bei angeln in der Natur ist.


----------



## Gert-Show (31. Januar 2021)

Gestern Abend bei 1 Grad und Schneeregen...leider kein Kontakt. Aktuell ist der Spot auch schon 50 cm überspült vom ansteigenden Wasser.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (31. Januar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365379
> 
> Gestern Abend bei 1 Grad und Schneeregen...leider kein Kontakt. Aktuell ist der Spot auch schon 50 cm überspült vom ansteigenden Wasser.


Es wird die Tage nicht viel gehen, das Wasser steigt weiter


----------



## Lord Sinclair (31. Januar 2021)

Das dachte ich gestern auch - und dann fing ein Angelkollege innerhalb von drei Stunden drei Waller, ich hatte selber leider keinen Biss. Befürchte aber auch, dass aufgrund noch weiterem Anstieg selbst der Spot von gestern, der gerade noch so - und auch nicht ganz risikolos - beangelbar war, heute zu ist...


----------



## Chief Brolly (31. Januar 2021)

Ist schon krass, der Temperaturwechsel innerhalb von so kurzer Zeit! 
Wir hatten gestern Mittag noch 10 Grad, 8h später nur noch - 1 Grad... 

Das wird sich zwar auf die Wassertemperaturen nicht besonders ausgewirkt haben...  aber wenn es erst regnet, dann schneit und es dunkel wird, weiß man nie, wie schnell das Wasser dann steigt! 
Zudem treibt so alles mögliche in die Schnüre, das man dauernd alarmiert ist, wenn Bißanzeiger und Rutenspitzen Bisse signalisieren... 

Besser man angelt jetzt nur noch tagsüber!


----------



## DenizJP (1. Februar 2021)

Wenn man kann ^^


ich bin unter der Woche und selbst an manchen Wochenenden an die Nachts gebunden leider...

daher ne Frage in Runde. Wobbler macht bei dem aktuellen Wasser ja null Sinn (zumindest wenn es net ein total beruhigter Bereich ist..).

Würdet ihr sagen auf Zander und Wels geht auch im Dunkeln was mit GuFi?


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen auf Zander und Wels geht auch im Dunkeln was mit GuFi?


Kurz und knapp. 
Jo. 

Warum auch nicht? 
Ich komme beim gufieren in einen total konzentrierten Zustand. 
Da schaltet alles um mich rum ab und nach ein paar Minuten fühle ich den Jigkopf so genau. 
Und einen Biss erst recht. 
Schwer zu erklären, ist wie Tunnel. 
Du kannst nicht auf die Schnur oder Rutenspitze schauen und musst dich auf dein Gefühl verlassen. 
Entspannt mich trotz hoher Konzentration total. 
Deswegen wobble ich auch nicht mehr so häufig. 

Hab lang nächtlich gewobbelt und hatte da so gut wie nie sogenannte brutale Einschläge. 
Klar mal Bisse direkt vor den Füßen, aber sonst eher langweiliges eingeleier. Da hängt sich der Fisch in den Wobbler und fertig. 

Werd dieses Jahr im Sommer mal den Wobbler gegen Gummis am leichten weighted Offset tauschen


----------



## DenizJP (1. Februar 2021)

net schlecht..

wenn ich in der Dunkelheit mit GuFi losziehe bin ich blind wie eine Blindschleiche xD also zumindest wenn ich da Jiggen oder Faulenzen tue...

muss es öfters in der Dunkelheit trainieren..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Februar 2021)

Training macht den Meister...

Eine feinfühlige Rute mit guter Rückmeldung erleichtert die ganze Geschichte...

Ein Knicklicht mit Tesafilm umwickelt an der Spitze erleichtert die ganze Geschichte am Anfang noch zusätzlich... Statt Schnur ist die Spitze dein Merkmal, wenn dein  Gufi am Grund auftickt...
Das kannst Du auch noch mit einer  Rute ( etwas weicherer Spitze) verfeinern bzw. das aufticken des Gufi durch entspannung der Spitze noch besser ablesen...

Ansonsten üben, üben und nicht schon nach dem fünften Abriss aufgeben  ...
Ich kenne viele die nachts damit nicht klar kommen... Wenn das nicht wirklich dein Ding ist, dann Opfer bei jeden Trip 15-20min und trainiere es dir an...
Spätestens wenn du beim trainieren ein fängst, beginnt der Spaß an der Sache, grins...


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Februar 2021)

Schon wieder Schneider.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. Februar 2021)

@tomxxxtom , ja was erwartest Du zur Zeit in Sachen Silber. Letzte Woche ging bei drei Touren bei mir auch nichts. Wassertemperatur 1 Grad, Aussentemperatur im minus Bereich und die Wetterprognose für die nächsten 14 Tage sehen leider nicht besser aus. Da müssen wir zusammen leiden und durch. Ich bin bereit, aber bei der Kälte, selbst zur Mittagszeit geht einfach noch nichts


----------



## DenizJP (1. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ein Knicklicht mit Tesafilm umwickelt an der Spitze erleichtert die ganze Geschichte am Anfang noch zusätzlich... Statt Schnur ist die Spitze dein Merkmal, wenn dein Gufi am Grund auftickt...


ganz normales Tesafilm?

ich habe meist mit Rotlicht bei sowas dann geangelt um Schnur und Rutenspitze besser erkennen zu können ohne die Fische zu verscheuchen.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Februar 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Dann geht die für den Kuhwiesenwaller los....


Wollte ich ja doch bekomme den Dreh nicht.Pegelstand ist optimal.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Februar 2021)

Heute Abend hatte ich noch mal das Wohnzimmer des gestrigen Gegners besucht...war leider leer. Aber nebenan war jemand zu Hause. „Hänger“ vor den Füßen, der dann losgelaufen ist. Keine Chance mit Zandergeschirr, nach ca. 20 Sekunden war der Spaß vorbei. Diesmal war Schleim auf dem Vorfach. Also werde ich vielleicht morgen das Tackle für Nacktschnecken einpacken und ein bisschen Krawall machen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Februar 2021)

Dann mal viel Erfolg bei der "Nacktschnecken-Jagd @Gert-Show


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ganz normales Tesafilm?
> 
> ich habe meist mit Rotlicht bei sowas dann geangelt um Schnur und Rutenspitze besser erkennen zu können ohne die Fische zu verscheuchen.


Normales Tesafilm siehst du das ganze Knicklicht, bei farbigen etwas weniger... beides geht...


----------



## DenizJP (5. Februar 2021)

Gestern am Rhein leider geschneidert.

Aber irgendwo auch kein Wunder - die Stellen waren teilweise schon massiv beangelt worden.


an manchen Spots bis zu 10 Angler zeitgleich. Härter wie am Main.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern am Rhein leider geschneidert.
> 
> Aber irgendwo auch kein Wunder - die Stellen waren teilweise schon massiv beangelt worden.
> 
> ...


Wurde was gefangen bei so vielen Angler ??? Oder was von Fängen der letzten Tage gehört ???

Ich ziehe Nachts sofort wieder los, sobald die Buhnen gut begehbar sind...
Werde vorher aber auch  bei etwa um 4,5m und auch 6,5m am Tag und gewissen Stellen bisschen frische Luft schnappen, um es einfach abzuchecken... Momentan einfach zu hoch das Wasser in meiner Gegend...


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Februar 2021)

Heute keine am Wasser?


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2021)

Sind alle am Schneeschippen.....


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Februar 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Sind alle am Schneeschippen.....


Nee,....Eishai stippen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Februar 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Sind alle am Schneeschippen.....


Kannst vergessen. 
Hab ich vor einer Stunde. 
Wieder alles zugeschneit. 
Aber die Hunde hatten Spaß draussen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Februar 2021)

Ist schon krass, was in NRW, Niedersachsen, Sachsen und Thüringen Schneemäßig so abgeht!  Eingestellte Zugverbindungen und kapitulierende Winterdienste.... 
Und es kommt noch mehr Schnee und Kälte dazu! 

Bei - den- Bedingungen würde ich keinesfalls mehr zum Angeln fahren!! 

Bei uns in Nordbayern haben wir "nur" Sahara-Wüstensandstaub als Niederschlag, gestern war der Himmel deswegen so sepiafarben gefärbt, ein seltsamer Anblick und diffuses Licht... 

So sehen bei uns die Autos aus, Gottseidank habe ich meins mit einer Pläne abgedeckt!


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2021)

Ihr bekommt auch noch Euren Schnee...


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2021)

Hier reichts für die nächsten 10 Jahre....


----------



## DenizJP (7. Februar 2021)

Morgen Abend bei uns in FFM -8 Grad


----------



## hanzz (7. Februar 2021)

Bei uns wirds die Tage -10 bis -12 Grad


----------



## yukonjack (7. Februar 2021)

Schipp Schipp Hurra...


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Februar 2021)

phirania schrieb:


> Hier reichts für die nächsten 10 Jahre....
> Anhang anzeigen 365879
> Anhang anzeigen 365880
> Anhang anzeigen 365881
> Anhang anzeigen 365882



Ist das auf Bild 1 euer Müllplatz? Na hoffentlich sind die Tonnen nicht zugefroren... Wo bist du denn zuhause (Stadt)? 

Das wir auch noch unsere Portion Schnee abbekommen, da mag ich nicht so recht dran glauben.... Aber lieber Schnee statt Eisregen!


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mich heute Mittag noch einmal auf dem Weg an mein geliebtes Rinnsal gemacht und 2 Stunden Gummis geworfen. Bei 3 Grad + und leichtem Nieselregen war es wahrscheinlich für geschätzt 14 Tage die letzte Chance, noch einmal ans Wasser zu kommen.
Leider kein Kontakt, aber schön wars trotzdem.


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Ist das auf Bild 1 euer Müllplatz? Na hoffentlich sind die Tonnen nicht zugefroren... Wo bist du denn zuhause (Stadt)?
> 
> Das wir auch noch unsere Portion Schnee abbekommen, da mag ich nicht so recht dran glauben.... Aber lieber Schnee statt Eisregen!


Münster ist eingeschneit..
Und es kommt noch reichlich runter zuzeit.


----------



## Casso (7. Februar 2021)

@phirania Also so wie ich das mitbekommen habe ist in Münster ohnehin Land unter. Wir sind in Bramsche (bei Osnabrück) auch ordentlich mit Schnee versorgt worden. Aber als ich gehört habe das der erste Journalist auf ´nem Rastplatz auf der A1 knietief im Schnee liegt wusste ich dass ich heute nirgends mehr hinfahre.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Februar 2021)

Einfach herrlich trotz Corona, den Wintereinbruch und der Sonntag dazu...
Die Welt steht wie still in meiner Gegend um mich herum... Ein Genuss draußen das positive aufzusaugen, herrlich !!! Warum kann die Welt nicht immer so angenehm ruhig sein, bevor morgen alle wieder hektisch dem Stress hinterher jagen...
Einfach ein Genus wenn die Welt still steht..........


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist der Schnee auch bei uns angekommen! Erst hats geregnet, dann ist der Regen in Schnee übergegangen.
Die Temperaturen sind auch am fallen, denn die weiße Pracht bleibt jetzt liegen...
Morgen früh wirds für viele ein böses Erwachen geben, da es wohl die ganze Nacht weiterschneit....Gottswidank ist bei uns kein Wind, so kommt es zum Glück nicht zu Schneeverwehungen!

In Wuppertal ist die Schwebebahn wegen vereister Stromschiene stehengeblieben und die Fahrgäste wurden nach 2h von der Feuerwehr gerettet. Ähnliches bei der Bahn mit vereisten Oberleitungen, bloß das da die Züge seit gestern schon nicht mehr fahren.

Aber egal, mein Kühl- und Gefrierschrank sind randvoll und ich kann das Auto stehenlassen...
Das ist jetzt bei uns der momentane Zustand, ca. 1,5h nachdem es das Schneien angefangen hat. Morgen früh poste ich noch ein Bild.  Bestimmt kommt noch einiges dazu....


----------



## Mooskugel (7. Februar 2021)

Waren gestern noch los und haben abgeschneidert. Heute war schneebedingt an Angeln nicht zu denken. Bei den Temperaturen, die für die nächsten Tage gemeldet sind ist für die nächste Zeit wohl nix mit Angeln.
Evtl. geht ja mal Eisangeln!?!


----------



## Blueser (7. Februar 2021)

Laut Wetter.com soll es bei uns am 18.2. um die -30 Grad werden. Mal schauen, noch ist die Netzfrequenz über 50 Hz ...


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2021)

Überlege grad ob ich auf meine Grundrute die dicke Mono packe und mit ner Dose Tauwürmer raus soll...


denkt ihr da könnte überhaupt was beißen? Immerhin sind es immer noch 4 Grad am Wasser und am Main ist der Pegel um ca. 1 Meter gefallen xD


----------



## hanzz (9. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> denkt ihr da könnte überhaupt was beißen?


Ja. Warum nicht? 

Ich geh allerdings bei - 8 und dem Pegel am Rhein nicht raus. 
Kanal wäre eine Alternative, aber ich bevorzuge momentan die gemütliche warme Variante mit ein paar Serien.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Februar 2021)

Bin wieder daheim, leider geschneidert.

Aber einen Biss gab es sogar auf Tiefkühl-Stint - konnte ihn leider aber nicht verwerten - bin den Umgang mit Mono Schnur noch nicht geübt...


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Februar 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Schipp Schipp Hurra...


Da ich genau an der Grenze zwischen NRW und Niedersachsen wohne, habe ich zum Schneeschippen meinen Radlader bemüht


----------



## Chief Brolly (11. Februar 2021)

Zum Freilegen meines Autos muß ich auch schweres Gerät einsetzen, Schaufel und Besen.... Angeln ist bei mir auch unmöglich geworden, wegen Eisgang zum einen und man kann die Schnur nur einmal auswerfen, nach dem einholen gefriert sie sofort und die Ringe vereisen innerhalb Sekunden, an Ihnen friert auch die Schnur fest....


----------



## jkc (11. Februar 2021)

Läuft   





Läuft nicht mehr


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2021)

Sieht aus wie Zuckerwatte
Aber ein Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Februar 2021)

Petri !!!
Mehr als gegönnt bei den Temperaturen   ...


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2021)

Petri Dank
Props gehen übrigens raus an die Rücklaufsperre der BG, einzige Stationärrolle die bei mir da bisher noch nie einen Aussetzer hatte, ganz egal wie kalt.


----------



## 49er (12. Februar 2021)

Petri Du harter Knochen!


----------



## rolfmoeller (12. Februar 2021)

Auch von mir ein fettes Petri.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Februar 2021)

Dickes Petri!

Überleg ob ich morgen mit Grundmontage und Pose rausgehe mit Tauwürmern als Köder.

aber der Main zeigt momentan 2,2 Grad an...


----------



## Chief Brolly (12. Februar 2021)

Hier der momentane Zustand unseres Flusses, war eben kurz draußen:


----------



## jkc (12. Februar 2021)

Hm, laut Internet liegt bei uns die Wassertemperatur in 1m Tiefe unter 2°c, für mich ist das eher Köfi-Wetter wenn es ein Ansitz sein soll. Erfahrungsgemäß fressen die Räuber auch bei so niedrigen Temperaturen. Auf Friedfische würde ich jetzt eher kleine Köder verwenden, Döbel und Barbe würde ich vielleicht noch bei nem Tauwurm(-Stück) "erwarten" sofern man das bei den Temperaturen überhaubt so sagen kann, aber ich denke der selektiert aktuell schon gut weg...

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (12. Februar 2021)

KöFi ist so ein Thema - muss schauen ob ich überhaupt welche erwische...

werd mal ne Box Tauis und Maden besorgen und dann schauen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2021)

Oder mal ganz klassisch nen Klumpen Frühstücksfleisch raushauen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Februar 2021)

D


DenizJP schrieb:


> KöFi ist so ein Thema - muss schauen ob ich überhaupt welche erwische...
> 
> werd mal ne Box Tauis und Maden besorgen und dann schauen.


Deswegen hat man immer welche zu Hause Deniz


----------



## DenizJP (12. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder mal ganz klassisch nen Klumpen Frühstücksfleisch raushauen.


auf Raubfisch?

Stinte zumindest gab es einen Vermuteten Fehlbiss.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Februar 2021)

Nee, aber z. B. auf Döbel, falls sich auf Köfi gar nix tun sollte.


----------



## kridkram (12. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Deswegen hat man immer welche zu Hause Deniz


Wenn ich im Winter bis Ende Januar (Schonzeit ab Februar) ansitze, dann kommt an eine Rute ne halbe Makrele und an die andere eine Scheibe Sardine zwischen 3 und 5 cm breite. 
Die bereite ich zu Hause vor und friere sie ein und versuche auch mit Kühlakkus den Zustand am Wasser zu halten. 
Hab da schon Hecht und Zander gefangen. 
Bei uns liegen 30cm Schnee und die Talsperre ist schon lange zugefroren. Da ist maximal Eisangeln möglich, ist aber nix mehr für mich.

Mach am Sonntag mit den Ski mal los querfeldein zur Talsperre. Dürften so 7 km sein, ordentlich Proviant und Heißgetränk im Rucksack! Freu mich schon, sieht alles herrlich aus so tief verschneite!


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo Freunde,

komme grad von draußen rein... habe am See in Bäumen und Büschen am Ufer abgerissenes Gerät und Kunstköder vom Eis aus geborgen!

Ausgestattet mit einer 3m Teleskopstange mit einem Astschneider von Gardena habe ich diesmal voll gut "geerntet!"
Dabei haben sich zwar meine Thermostiefel zerlegt, aber egal...

Geborgen habe ich 2 Posen, 2 Futterspiralen, 1 Einzelhaken am Stahlvorfach, 6 Wobbler, 7 + 1 Spinner, 5 Gummiködern, dazu noch 10 Stahlvorfächer.

Alles in allem ein Materialwert von 60 - 70 € liegt bei mir auf dem Küchentisch!  Allein der kleine 10 gr. SPINMAD hat knapp 6 € gekostet!
Einige Drillinge muß ich auswechseln und einige Stahlvorfächer kann ich noch fischen. War so von 9.00 - 11.30 auf dem Eis, aus dem manchmal unheimliche und erschreckende Geräusche drangen...

Jedenfalls hat sich der Vormittag voll gelohnt und ich brauche wohl 2 neue Tackle - Boxen, aber brauche nie wieder Kunstköder kaufen!


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo @Chief Brolly

das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig das Werfen gelernt hat und an einem kleinen, etwas verwachsenen Gewässer spinnfischt. Ich "ernte" da auch immer kurz nach dem Start in die Saison einige Sachen ab. wenn auch nicht so professionell wie Du.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Februar 2021)

Ja, ich versteh das auch nicht, wie man sein mit teuer Geld bezahlten Tackle so in die obersten Etagen der Botanik zimmern kann... 

An einige Dinge bin ich gar nicht rangekommen, dafür habe ich von einem Zweig/Ast gleich 4! Köder auf einmal "abgepflückt"! 

Das ist übrigens ein Tageskarten-Gewässer und der Angeldruck ist dort entsprechend groß...


----------



## Guinst (14. Februar 2021)

Sauber @Chief Brolly allein für den Hybrida, den Mepps, den Spinmad und den Rapala hat sich das gelohnt.
Ich war gestern mit meiner Familie auf einem kleinen See. Da hingen an einem Baum in 4 bis 5 Meter Höhe auch ein paar Köder. Wie man sowas hinkriegt ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Februar 2021)

Als jemand der erst seit einem Jahr Spinnfischen tut kann ich sagen, dass das anfangs auch bei mir paar Mal der Fall war.


----------



## kridkram (14. Februar 2021)

So, bin auch von meiner Skitour an die Talsperre zurück. Gestartet bin ich um 9 bei -18 Grad, dafür war weit und breit niemand unterwegs! Allerdings ging es mit den Langläufern nicht so gut durch ungespurten Schnee, bei 30cm sinkt man zu tief ein. Hab auch noch alte Ski aus den 70igern mit Seilzugbindung, die wären besser gewesen, aber keine Schuhe mehr dazu. Muss mal sehen ob man im I-net noch was finden kann.
Ansonsten war es herrlich, warum nicht jedes Jahr 2-3 Wochen so ein Winter bei uns!
Paar Eisangler aus Osteuropa haben ihr Glück versucht auf Weissfische, gesehen hab ich allerdings nix!


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Februar 2021)

Waren heute ebenfalls am Wasser unterwegs. Hatten ein klein wenig gehofft dass, das Eis dick genug ist, dann hätten wir eine kleine Eisangelsession gestartet. 
10cm - 12cm waren uns dann aber doch zu wenig. Einige Leute haben ziemlich komisch geguckt als wir mit der Axt am Wasser unterwegs waren, aber egal. Haben dann an der Ufervegetation ein paar Köder gesucht. 

Unsere Ausbeute


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Februar 2021)

So ähnlich sah mein Knäuel heut Mittag auch aus, den Weißfisch-Wobbler hab ich auch, der läuft ganz gut! 

Unheimlich sind die Geräusche, die das Eis macht, wenn irgendwelche Spannungen sich lösen.. Erst knackt es unter seinen Füßen und dann macht es Tjääännnnnggggg.....Gruselig!

Meine Köder hab ich so bis 5,5m Höhe vom Baum geholt, aber es hingen welche noch höher, sogar Posen und Futterkörbchen! 
Was dann noch von meinen Thermo-Stiefeln übrig geblieben ist (außer den Innenstiefeln) seht ihr hier...


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Unheimlich sind die Geräusche, die das Eis macht, wenn irgendwelche Spannungen sich lösen.. Erst knackt es unter seinen Füßen und dann macht es Tjääännnnnggggg.....Gruselig!


Das stimmt, hört sich sehr spacig an, ala Star Wars oder so.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Februar 2021)

@Chief Brolly Geile Aktion! 
Aber bei einem geretteten Köder habe ich mich gefragt, ob bei euch die Kölner oder die Mainzer Angler zu Gast waren? Der sieht so karnevalsmäßig aus...


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. Februar 2021)

Wenn nächstes Jahr an Fasching wieder was geht, werde ich mich mal schminken wie ein Wobblerdekor, von einem, den ich heute geborgen habe....  

Wenn ich dieses Jahr mit jedem Kunstköder von meinem heutigen "Schatzfund" wenigstens 2 kapitale Fische fange, dann mache ich einen Luftsprung bis zum Mond!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Was dann noch von meinen Thermo-Stiefeln übrig geblieben ist (außer den Innenstiefeln) seht ihr hier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und du bist dir sicher das du dich bewegt hast und nicht von Anfang mit eingefroren bist??!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher das du dich bewegt hast und nicht von Anfang mit eingefroren bist??!


Das lag an der Kälte, da frieren die Sohlen schon mal am Untergrund fest   ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Februar 2021)

Nee, das Kunststoffmaterial der Stiefel hatte schon im Keller Risse.... 
Dachte wohl etwas zu optimistisch, so an "bestimmt verbesserte Atmungsaktivität und Bewegungsfreiheit für die Füße!" 

Auf dem Eis ist dann das Material gefroren (bei -?? Grad) und versprödete relativ schnell... So kam es, das ich eigentlich schon auf dem Rückweg erst auf dem linken, dann auf dem rechten Fuß "auf der Felge" lief! Naja, besser das, als  einzubrechen...


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Februar 2021)

Eisregen bei 0 Grad...noch kein Kontakt, aber was soll ich zu Hause? Da sterben die meisten Leute.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366605
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soviel Härte muss doch belohnt werden.
Wenn die Kanäle bis zum WE wieder frei sein sollten, liebäugel ich auch Mal wieder mit einem Übernacht Ansitz. Bei der zu erwartenden Pampe wird es mit Holz wahrscheinlich nix.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Februar 2021)

@Gert-Show  Petri Heil! Ich fahr jetzt eventuell auch noch raus xD


----------



## DenizJP (16. Februar 2021)

Hab dann leider geschneidert aber immerhin gab es Fischkontakt.
Ich vermute mal Rapfen oder Döbel - beim GuFi einleiern im Mittelwasser gab es 2 kurze und harte Schläge hintereinander. Leider nicht verwerten können.

@Gert-Show  ging was bei dir?


----------



## Guinst (16. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 366605
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf man erfahren um welches Modell es sich bei dem Wobbler handelt? Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab dann leider geschneidert aber immerhin gab es Fischkontakt.
> Ich vermute mal Rapfen oder Döbel - beim GuFi einleiern im Mittelwasser gab es 2 kurze und harte Schläge hintereinander. Leider nicht verwerten können.
> 
> @Gert-Show  ging was bei dir?


Schade, dass nix hängen blieb. Ich hatte außer frischer Luft nichts.
@Guinst Rapala BX Minnow 10 cm


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Februar 2021)

Jetzt nur noch Sonnencreme auftragen und geht los.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. Februar 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch Sonnencreme auftragen und geht los.
> Anhang anzeigen 366833


Und zum Drillen schwimmt auch schon was vorbei!


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Februar 2021)

Dann hau rein @tomxxxtom 
Ich werde wie schon angedroht am Samstag auf die Glasaugen ansitzen.
Und vielleicht hänge ich mal ein Würmchen dran. Noch nicht oft, aber schon 
mal passiert, dass sich während einer warmen Periode im Februar der erste Schlängler
hat blicken lassen, auch wenn  die WT es eigentlich noch gar nicht hergegeben hat


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2021)

Ich komme auch gerade vom Wasser, Vorbereitung für die kommenden warmen Tage.
Ich sag mal so, immerhin war klar wo die Boilies hin müssen.




Habe eigentlich auf 8°c Wassertemperatur am Sonntag gehofft, aber bei jetzt 4°c und Eisdecke...ich weiß nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Februar 2021)

Es war klassische Nullnummer aber trotzdem angenehmes Angeln.


----------



## Blueser (18. Februar 2021)

Zur Zeit füttere ich nur meine Dendrobena-Zucht mit Gemüseabfällen. Die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel. 
Auch meine restlichen Tauwürmer vom letzten Jahr sind dank leckerem Küchenkrepp noch mopsfidel. Wird Zeit ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Februar 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zur Zeit füttere ich nur meine Dendrobena-Zucht mit Gemüseabfällen. Die vermehren sich wie die Karnickel.
> Auch meine restlichen Tauwürmer vom letzten Jahr sind dank leckerem Küchenkrepp noch mopsfidel. Wird Zeit ...



Falls Du zu Viele hast, ich wüsste einen Abnehmer


----------



## Blueser (19. Februar 2021)

Hab schon jemanden, die Aale in unseren Gewässern


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Februar 2021)

Ach, die mögen die doch gar nicht


----------



## Blueser (19. Februar 2021)

Die stehen darauf ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Februar 2021)

So, Drohung wahr gemacht


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2021)

Dann hol mal was raus. 

Bin auch am Wasser


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Februar 2021)

Dann wünsche ich euch beiden maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Februar 2021)

Ich probiere auch mein Glück.


----------



## Slick (20. Februar 2021)

Viel Erfolg allen.

Ist mir noch zu kalt.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Februar 2021)

Memo an mich: wenn du beim Wobbeln nach dem Tock einen Anhieb setzt, könnte der Zander hängen bleiben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Februar 2021)

Und was gelaufen Jungs???

Ich warte noch paar Tage, warmes Wetter und fallender Pegel spielen mir in die Karten... 1,20m muss noch der Pegel runter, dann sollte es klappen... Momentan habe ich so einiges um die Ohren, sonst hätte ich auch schon ein Versuch evtl. gestartet...
Wasserstand habe ich immer im Auge   ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Memo an mich: wenn du beim Wobbeln nach dem Tock einen Anhieb setzt, könnte der Zander hängen bleiben.



Einfach mit nem Hakenschleifer ran und die Dinger auf abartig scharf trimmen (falls modellmäßig sinnvoll möglich) - dann hängt er sich evtl. bereits selber auf (zumindest semi-fest).


----------



## hanzz (21. Februar 2021)

Bis auf den Sonnenuntergang nichts mehr eingefangen


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Februar 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfach mit nem Hakenschleifer ran und die Dinger auf abartig scharf trimmen (falls modellmäßig sinnvoll möglich) - dann hängt er sich evtl. bereits selber auf (zumindest semi-fest).


Richtig, aber die vorhandenen Drillinge bleiben wirklich überall kleben, da brauchte ich nichts schärfen. Ich hatte an dem Ali-Modell (Empfehlung von @Fr33, mit dem er im Winter seinen PB wobbelte) lediglich den mittleren der 3 Greifer entfernt, da es gelegentlich Verhedderungen zwischen dem zweiten und dritten gab. Vielleicht hat der Fisch genau auf die hakenfreie Stelle gebissen?! Egal, ich hatte ihn leider nicht. Heute Abend auf ein Neues!


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube es ja nicht. 
War die Tage 3x an der Stelle gucken wo ich angefangen zu füttern hatte, ob sich dort schon Fische zeigen. Bis auf 3 Döbel war da aber nichts zu sehen. Wassertemperatur lag dort gestern Mittag bei 6°c, heute sind die 8°c durchaus im Bereich des möglichen.
Ich entschied aber an eine andere Stelle zu gehen. Tieferes Wasser ohne Vorfüttern, 5°c Wassertemperatur.
Trotzdem klingelt gerade einer an, gut er ist klein aber er zählt trotzdem  und im Februar werde ich mich sicherlich nicht über fehlende Größe beklagen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Genau vor einer Woche war noch das komplette Gewässer zugefroren, die letzte Nacht 11°c, Jacke überflüssig, offener Schirm, Schlafsack im Sommermodus.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2021)

fettes Petri ... so klein ist er doch gar nicht


----------



## DenizJP (21. Februar 2021)

Frau und Sohn sind ausm Haus 

Zeit raus zu gehen und den Frühjahrsrapfen hinter her zu angeln ^^

Gestern schon ordentlich Action im Wasser gesehen 
  Einige große Fische auch. Hatten weißen Fleck am kopfbereich. Konnte sie nicht richtig erkennen..


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Februar 2021)

Erste Gehversuche beim Stellfischangeln. Wassertemperatur aber erst bei 3 Grad. Grundeln sind noch nicht aktiv.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Februar 2021)

War nicht viel los gestern. Einen Fehlbiss und mein Kumpel nen ordentlichen 40er Moppelbarsch. Da er aber Hochträchtig war, haben wir ihn wieder in das knapp drei Grad kalte Wasser gelassen anstatt in die heiße Pfanne  

Aber es war einfach herrlich. Nachmittags die warme Sonne und abends ein kleines...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dir @jkc  dickes Petri zum "Winter" Karpfen.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Februar 2021)

Ich liebe dieses Büchsenlicht...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Februar 2021)

Tragödie heute um 10.

Jigge  /Faulenze am Wasser - kurze Zeit später im Absinken kommt ein gutes Tock - 2 sek Drill uuuuund weg war der Fisch...

schau mir den GuFi und Haken an und merke, dass der Haken total abgestumpft war!
Damit hätte ich ihn der Nase bohren können es wäre nix passiert.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tragödie heute um 10.
> 
> Jigge  /Faulenze am Wasser - kurze Zeit später im Absinken kommt ein gutes Tock - 2 sek Drill uuuuund weg war der Fisch...
> 
> ...


 Ja Junge,

mein Standard: 
erster Akt Kescher aufbauen,
zweiter Akt Vorfach überprüfen,
dritter Akt Haken überprüfen und ab dafür.......

Grussen Michael


----------



## fishhawk (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> dass der Haken total abgestumpft war!


Ich weiß, dass man vor jedem Wurf die Hakenschärfe überprüfen soll.

Aber ich tu es auch nicht immer.

Erinnert mich jetzt irgendwie an Werbung für alkoholfreies Bier.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Februar 2021)

Hakenspitze und Vorfach wird bei mir automatisch vor dem ersten Wurf kontrolliert, gehört einfach dazu wie den Bügel vor dem auswerfen umzuklappen...
Ich denk das wird ihm auch nicht mehr passieren...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> gehört einfach dazu wie den Bügel vor dem auswerfen umzuklappen




Das war letzte Woche dran....

Aktuell wirke ich übermüdet xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Februar 2021)

Alles halb so wild, solange du beim auswerfen die Angel nicht loslässt ...
Hakenspitze und Vorfach wird ebenfalls nach jedem kleinsten Hänger oder Widerstand auf Beschädigungen geprüft...

Ich denke nächste Woche starte ich auch wieder durch... Der März zählt für mich aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen auch zu den besten Monaten mit vielen und guten Kontakten auf Zander wenn die Bedienungen stimmen... Wetter und Temperaturen mehr als optimal für Ende Februar... Ich bin da guter Dinge auch tagsüber auf ein paar Kontakte...


----------



## Fishx (23. Februar 2021)

Ich war gestern Abend auch mal wieder mit dem Wobbler unterwegs, aber komplett ohne Kontakt. Vielleicht passt die Wassertemperatur noch nicht, so dass die Zander noch nicht aktiv an den Steinpackungen jagen. Wer weiß, irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2021)

Einen Versuch werde ich Morgenabend auch starten. Und ich bin auch mal einfach so dreist einer evtl. verfrüht hungirgen Aalnase einen Wurm zu servieren.


----------



## Blueser (24. Februar 2021)

Bei uns ist es größtenteils noch zugefroren. War heute mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs, mit dem Auto keine Chance, dahin zu kommen. 
Warten ist angesagt ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Einen Versuch werde ich Morgenabend auch starten. Und ich bin auch mal einfach so dreist einer evtl. verfrüht hungirgen Aalnase einen Wurm zu servieren.


Viel Glück...
Bist eh der erste der ein Aal fängt und uns den präsentiert ...
Drücke dir die Daumen...


----------



## AngelnderJan (24. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Viel Glück...
> Bist eh der erste der ein Aal fängt und uns den präsentiert ...
> Drücke dir die Daumen...


Aber nur weil hier in Hessen noch Schonfrist ist, sonst hätte @DenizJP schon den erste präsentiert.


----------



## AngelnderJan (24. Februar 2021)

@Aalzheimer, ich drücke dir natürlich auch die Daumen und freue mich auf die ersten Aalbilder für dieses Jahr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2021)

AngelnderJan schrieb:


> Aber nur weil hier in Hessen noch Schonfrist ist, sonst hätte @DenizJP schon den erste präsentiert.


Der muss auch liefern. Hat schließlich Anfang Januar den Aale 2021 Trööt aufgemacht


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Februar 2021)

Das Rennen ist eröffnet.
Wollten evtl. am Freitag Abend auch einen Versuch starten.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Februar 2021)

Wie schaut es denn bei euch mit Schonzeiten für Raubfische aus?
Bei uns ist seit dem 15.02.zu...In Vereinsgewässern darf dann erst wieder ab dem 01.05., in den Verbandsgewässern ab dem 01.06.20 auf Raubfisch geangelt werden...

Torsten, ist das anlegen und unterhalten von Feuerstellen  bei euch am Gewässer erlaubt?


----------



## jkc (24. Februar 2021)

Hecht ist in NRW ab 15.2. zu, aber ein landesweites Raubfischköderverbot gibt es nicht, das regelt jeder Bewirtschafter selbst. In einem Verein habe ich ein generelles Verbot, in einem anderen darf ich mit Kunstködern und Einzelhaken auf die offenen Räuber angeln.

Anlässlich der Witterung sieht der Plan aber anders aus:


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Torsten, ist das anlegen und unterhalten von Feuerstellen bei euch am Gewässer erlaubt?


Nicht soviel fragen, einfach machen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Februar 2021)

AngelnderJan schrieb:


> Aber nur weil hier in Hessen noch Schonfrist ist, sonst hätte @DenizJP schon den erste präsentiert.


Der doch nicht, er kann doch nicht angeln... Alles nur Bilder aus dem Netz die er präsentiert ...
...


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Februar 2021)

...aus dem Keschernetz?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Februar 2021)

Kann man auch so sehen   ...


----------



## DenizJP (24. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der muss auch liefern. Hat schließlich Anfang Januar den Aale 2021 Trööt aufgemacht


herrjeh dieser Druck xD

morgen Abend geht es erstmal auf Barbe ^^


----------



## jkc (25. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gerade den ersten Aal 2021 gesehen, richtig guter Fisch, schätzte etwa 1m. Lag im knietiefem Wasser, aber hier hat's auch schon so um die 10°c.

Gerade wie ich mich auf die Liege begeben wollte fällt der Swinger der linken Rute 3x ein Stück, musste ich dann kontrollieren, will ja nicht ne Brasse da über Nacht wässern.
War nix dran, schon geärgert, da hier jede Menge Treibgut rumeiert und ich nicht wusste wie gut ich da im Dunkeln dran vorbei geworfen bekomme.
Lag aber nicht soooo schlecht, keine 10 Minuten später fällt der Swinger in einem durch und wie ich in die Pantoffeln steige geht's vorwärts...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nen sportlicher mit 6kg, schonmal nicht Schneider.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Torsten, ist das anlegen und unterhalten von Feuerstellen  bei euch am Gewässer erlaubt?


Bisher hat sich noch nie einer beschwert. Sind halt alles Kanalstrecken, und wir sitzen teilweise wirklich in der Pampaps.
Ich verweise da auf @Kauli11.  

Das Grillen wird am Kanal gedulded. In den heißen Sommermonaten kann es zu verboten kommen.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2021)

ich glaub das ist auch der jeweiligen Laune der WaPo geschuldet oder wen man da kennt...

letzten Sommer schon Wallerfang vom Boot aus gesehen auf der Höchster Mainstrecke.

Und auch schon mal einen mit Belly Boat und Ruten im Wasser..


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Torsten, ist das anlegen und unterhalten von Feuerstellen bei euch am Gewässer erlaubt?


In Essen NRW ist es nicht mal mehr erlaubt, einen Zweig (nicht Ast) aus dem Wald mitzunehmen. 
Es würde als Diebstahl gewertet werden.


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> In Essen NRW ist es nicht mal mehr erlaubt, einen Zweig (nicht Ast) aus dem Wald mitzunehmen.
> Es würde als Diebstahl gewertet werden.


m.W. gilt das für ganz Deutschland

Aber zum Thema
Hier ist die Wapo am Kanal sehr empfindlich was offenes Feuer betrifft.
Die haben auf dem Boot immer einen Eimer mit Seil dabei und da wird ruck zuck der Grill gelöscht.
Insbesondere wenn in der Nähe ein Schiff mit gefährlicher Ladung (Gas, Öl, etc.) parkt.

Es bleibt dann zwar bei einer Ermahnung, aber wenn die ihre Runde zurückdrehen und das Feuer ist wieder an, dann gibt es Ärger.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Februar 2021)

Ein kleines gemütliches Feuer finde ich sehr angenehm und gemütlich beim Nachtangeln... 
Und nachts ist die WAPO auch nicht so oft unterwegs... Jeder sollte das Risiko für sich einschätzen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Februar 2021)

Wo kämen wir denn dahin wenn wir uns die wichtigste Erfindung des Menschen verbieten ließen?

Wenn mir kalt ist draußen mache ich ein Feuer.
Das ist mein naturgegebenes Recht. Das kann mir niemand nehmen - so sehe ich das.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2021)

Bin ausnahmsweise mal tagsüber unterwegs 

Die Strömung ist jedoch nervig....

Teste außerdem diese Schnurhalter mit offenem Bügel


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2021)

Echt jetzt?!?!???!


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> In Essen NRW ist es nicht mal mehr erlaubt, einen Zweig (nicht Ast) aus dem Wald mitzunehmen.
> Es würde als Diebstahl gewertet werden.


Bin selber Waldbesitzer. Ich kontrolliere nicht ob mir einer Äste klaut oder Pilze sammelt.
Wenn einer mit der Motorsäge anfängt Bäume umzunieten, mag es was anderes sein. 
Wenn Du für Dein Kanalfeuerchen aus dem angrenzenden Waldstück Totholz sammelst, 
wird sich darüber wohl kaum jemand aufregen.  Gut, ich wohne hier sehr ländlich, vielleicht 
sehen die Städter das anders.

Ich würde auch nicht auf die Idee kommen, ein Feuer in der nähe eines Hafens oder Anlegestelle zu 
machen, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass wir häufig in der "Pampas" sitzen. WaPo ist mir zu den Zeiten
wo wir ein Feuerchen entfachen noch nie zu Gesicht gekommen. 

Ich beziehe mich im Zweifel dann aber auf das selbe Recht wie @Professor Tinca


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2021)

@DenizJP 
Wenn die Burschen wieder aktiv werden, ist der Aal nicht mehr weit weg


----------



## AngelnderJan (25. Februar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn bei euch mit Schonzeiten für Raubfische aus?


In Hessen ist nur der Hecht vom 01.02-15.04. geschützt, sonst gibts nur die normalen, ganzjährigen Einschränkungen wie z.B. das Mindestmaß. Da es in meinem Abschnitt am Main keine weiteren Einschränkungen durch die Zunft gibt, werde ich heute Abend mal die neue Barschkombo testen.

@DenizJP: Petri zum Fang!


----------



## Fishx (25. Februar 2021)

Gestern Abend einen weiteren erfolglosen Wobblerversuch am Rhein verbucht. Mal sehen wann es wieder los geht.


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Februar 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bin selber Waldbesitzer. Ich kontrolliere nicht ob mir einer Äste klaut oder Pilze sammelt.
> Wenn einer mit der Motorsäge anfängt Bäume umzunieten, mag es was anderes sein.
> Wenn Du für Dein Kanalfeuerchen aus dem angrenzenden Waldstück Totholz sammelst,
> wird sich darüber wohl kaum jemand aufregen.  Gut, ich wohne hier sehr ländlich, vielleicht
> ...


Entscheidend ist doch das, was im Erlaubnisschein steht! Ganz egal, wo man Angelt.. Verstößt man gegen Vorschriften und die Fischereiaufsicht fährt Streife, kann der Schein bis zu 12 Monate eingezogen werden, dazu kommt meistens noch eine Anzeige und Geldstrafe. 

Torsten, willst du das wirklich riskieren? 100x gehts vielleicht gut, aber beim 101.x...
Hier unsere Regelung für den Main-Donau-Kanal dazu:


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2021)

Es steht bei uns aber explizite nicht drin. Sogar in der NWA (und die sind eigentlich schon Pingelig) ist das Grillen mit geeignetem Gerät erlaubt, wie gesagt, Wiederruf in der heißen Sommerzeit  möglich. Der DEK ist Verbandsgewässer. Da gibt es einen solchen Hinweis nicht. Das mit dem Zelten steht bei uns auch drin, auch das diese keinen Boden haben dürfen. Ich beangel die Gewässer seit sehr vielen Jahren intensiv, hat noch nie ein Schwein bei Kontrollen drauf geachtet, weder Aufseher, Polizei noch WaPo. Papiere in Ordnung und Anzahl der Ruten ist hier erstmal das wichtigste. Und dann kommt es auf die kontrollierende Person an. einige so, andere so.
Ich habe zwar nie einen Boden drin, meine Kumpels aber schon. Ich würde es auch tun, wenn ich nicht zu faul dazu wäre  

Wenn ich mir die Papiere von Deinem Verein so anschaue, kannst Du ja froh sein, dass Du Schnur auf der Rolle haben darfst


----------



## DenizJP (26. Februar 2021)

Könnte kotzen....

Den Rotlichtaufsatz meiner Ledlenser verloren 

Es reicht mir...

Eine draufgekoemmte rote Bastefolie tut doch das gleiche oder??

Will keine neuen kaufen..


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Februar 2021)

So, wie angedeutet war ich gestern Abend auch für in paar Stunden draußen am DEK. Nach anfänglich ganz angenehmen Wetter setzte ab halb Neun ein penetranter Dauerregen ein, der sich bis zum Angelende um 22:30 Uhr auch hielt. Neben einem versemmelten Biss auf Köfi hatte ich auch den ersten verheißungsvollen Biss auf Wurm. Leider ließ sich der Bursche aber nicht aus den Steinen kitzeln, sondern blieb samt Haken in seinem Wohnzimmer. Es müsste mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn da nicht eine Aalnase kurz aus seinem Versteck raus geschaut hat um sich den Wurm zu packen und danach recht zügig wieder in seinem Loch zu verschwinden. Der DEK und MLK hatten beide gestern 4,3 Grad. Da ist noch Luft nach oben. Ich hatte gestern ganz kleine Hoffnung auf meinen ersten Februar Aal im Leben, aber das wird dann wohl nichts mehr werden dieses Jahr. Es fehlt noch ein bisschen was, bis wieder richtig Leben rein kommt. Die Steinpackung ist aktuell noch nicht ganz die richtige Wahl. Aber der Countdown läuft


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Februar 2021)

Schade Torsten aber Hauptsache man war am Wasser und hat sich überzeugt...
Am Rhein geht die WT schon auf acht Grad zu nur der Pegel noch nicht nach meinem Wunsch...
Etwa Montag-Dienstag werde ich angreifen, da will ich mal sehen ob die bock haben... Wasserstand noch nicht wirklich dann optimal aber die ersten Wohlfühlzonen wo die Strolche reinziehen bilden sich schon langsam und alles an Pegel weniger umso besser....Da machen 50cm Pegelhöhe auf meiner Strecke und meinen Erfahrung nach, den Unterschied schon aus ob ich kein bis zwei Kontakte oder fünf und mehr kriege wenn die dann bock haben...Ich werde es sehen und berichten... Mit dem Aal fange ich dann erst April an, bis dahin hast du schon bestimmt so einige rausgenagelt ...
Allen ein Fettes Petri die auch ans Wasser schaffen...


----------



## DenizJP (26. Februar 2021)

Gestern an der Nidda Ansitz mit Wurm 

130-150gr Bleie damit es überhaupt liegen bleibt!!

Holla die Waldfee


----------



## Gert-Show (26. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee



Ich habe mich das schon immer gefragt: warum ist *Holla* eigentlich die einzige Waldfee, die namentlich bekannt ist?


----------



## kridkram (27. Februar 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Machen Sinn hier, die ganzen Aal-Tipps!
> Wofür überhaupt ein Aal-Thread?


Also stellen wir uns vor es gibt kein Corona und im Haus der Angler herrscht reges treiben. Einige Angler und ich sind im Raum " live- Statusmeldung vom Wasser " und quatschen. 
Plötzlich fragt einer ob schon jemand Aal gefangen hat. Kurz danach ist die schönste Diskussion im Gange über, Köder, Haken, gute Standplätze, Beißzeiten.......
Plötzlich kommt ein Moderator und sagt, das ist hier der falsche Raum für eure Diskussion, über das Aalangeln wird im Raum Aale 2021 gequatscht!
Paar Angler haben zum wechseln aber keinen Bock, da geht die Spontanität verloren und außerdem können die Angler die nicht daran beteiligt sind, doch trotzdem sofort ihre live- Statusmeldung machen! Wir Aaldiskutierer freuen uns doch auch darüber!

Klingt komisch oder!?


----------



## Mooskugel (27. Februar 2021)

Das letzte Licht zum Aufbauen genutzt. Mal gucken was geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Februar 2021)

Tolle Aal-Tipps.   
Ich hab euch ein neues Thema erstellt damit das nicht so schnell untergeht:





__





						Tipps zum Aalangeln
					

Was meit ihr denn , wann es realistische Chancen gibt auf Aal ... bei welcher Wassertemperatur in welchen Tiefe?  Hat es einen einfluss darauf, wie viele Tage am stück diese Temp. erreicht wird?  Verwendet Ihr im Frühjahr gleiche Köder auch von der Größe her oder eher kleiner bspw?  R.s.coffeegirl




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tolle Aal-Tipps.
> Ich hab euch ein neues Thema erstellt damit das nicht so schnell untergeht:
> 
> 
> ...


Lieber in Aale 2021 rein und nicht schon wieder ein weiteren Fred...


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Februar 2021)

@DenizJP 

Schlange?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe mich das schon immer gefragt: warum ist *Holla* eigentlich die einzige Waldfee, die namentlich bekannt ist?



Vielleicht liegt *darin* dessen Ursprung


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Lieber in Aale 2021 rein und nicht schon wieder ein weiteren Fred...



Nee.
Dann ist es nächstes Jahr auch verschwunden.
Als Trööt für Aale Tipps kann man den über Jahre pflegen. Da kommen sich immer wieder mal neue Ideen dazu.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Februar 2021)

Können ja den Aale-Thread 20XX machen 

So wie in den futuristischen Romanen

Der hält dann ne Weile xD


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2021)

Ratet mal wo ich demnächst angeln gehe xD


----------



## świetlik (28. Februar 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ratet mal wo ich demnächst angeln gehe xD


Sieht wie die Stelle was ich auf dem Schirm hab. 
Diese kleine Plastik Kugel ist wie Glas Kugel. 
Ich habe die unterschätzt. Und jetzt weiß ich das ich manchmal bißchen daneben genagelt habe. 
Ich wünsche viel Erfolg am Wasser.


----------



## zandertex (28. Februar 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Sieht wie die Stelle was ich auf dem Schirm hab.
> Diese kleine Plastik Kugel ist wie Glas Kugel.
> Ich habe die unterschätzt. Und jetzt weiß ich das ich manchmal bißchen daneben genagelt habe.
> Ich wünsche viel Erfolg am Wasser.


Daneben nageln ist ganz schlecht.


----------



## Stulle (28. Februar 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Sieht wie die Stelle was ich auf dem Schirm hab.
> Diese kleine Plastik Kugel ist wie Glas Kugel.
> Ich habe die unterschätzt. Und jetzt weiß ich das ich manchmal bißchen daneben genagelt habe.
> Ich wünsche viel Erfolg am Wasser.


Ironischer weise ist das genau die stelle die ich als Teenager gerne benagelt habe das ganze hat einige fragen beantwortet die wir über den see hatten bin auf jeden fall gespannt was sich noch über andere plätze rausfinden lässt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Februar 2021)

ich vermisse das alte
Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen​


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Februar 2021)

zandertex schrieb:


> Daneben nageln ist ganz schlecht.


Daneben nageln bringt doch nichts. Ist doch wie ein bischen schwanger.


----------



## Gert-Show (1. März 2021)

Nachdem ich gestern und vorgestern beim Wobbeln „Hänger“ bekam, welche eine daumelnnagelgroße Kammschuppe am Drilling hinterließen, muss ich heute den Verursacher fangen...drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## hanzz (1. März 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern und vorgestern beim Wobbeln „Hänger“ bekam, welche eine daumelnnagelgroße Kammschuppe am Drilling hinterließen, muss ich heute den Verursacher fangen...drückt mir die Daumen.


Daumen sind gedrückt 
Petri Heil


----------



## Blueser (1. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ich vermisse das alte
> Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen​


Das kommt schon wieder!
... wenn es wärmer wird ...


----------



## zokker (1. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das kommt schon wieder!
> ... wenn es wärmer wird ...


das garantiere ich ...


----------



## Blueser (1. März 2021)

Wer sonst ...


----------



## DenizJP (2. März 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern und vorgestern beim Wobbeln „Hänger“ bekam, welche eine daumelnnagelgroße Kammschuppe am Drilling hinterließen, muss ich heute den Verursacher fangen...drückt mir die Daumen.




Und????

Bei mir war gestern  der wobbler leider noch gutes Stück entfernt da explodierte das Wasser vor mir förmlich 


Bin fast nach hinten gekippt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

Ganzen Februar nicht angeln gewesen, heute ist es soweit...
Bin mal echt gespannt ob ich die Strolche finde und ob die bock haben... Über zwei-drei Kontakte würde ich mich echt freuen, da der Pegel noch nicht ganz optimal für mein Vorhaben...Naja, vielleicht geht der eine oder andere, werde gegen 18-19h anfangen und bis Mitternacht durchziehen, egal ob mit oder ohne Kontakt... Auf jeden Fall lässt der erste Einschlag mein Herzchen höher schlagen ...
Drückt mir die Daumen, die Karten sind neu gemischt und ich hoffe, ich kann den threat wieder ins „Live“ umwandeln...
....
Wünsche allen viel Glück die ans Wasser kommen...


----------



## Gert-Show (2. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und????
> 
> Bei mir war gestern  der wobbler leider noch gutes Stück entfernt da explodierte das Wasser vor mir förmlich
> 
> ...


Leider hat sich der Verursacher gestern nicht blicken lassen...ist wohl zum Friseur geschwommen, die beiden verlorenen Schuppen kaschieren. 

Deniz, du sollst nicht immer auf die Handgranaten schmeißen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und????
> 
> Bei mir war gestern  der wobbler leider noch gutes Stück entfernt da explodierte das Wasser vor mir förmlich
> 
> ...


Kenne das zu gut... Wenn man nachts an nichts denkt und dann urplötzlich einer unter der Rutenspitze in die Wasseroberfläche schlägt ...


----------



## DenizJP (2. März 2021)

Heut Abend gehts erneut an den Main - diesmal mit Grundruten.

werde außerdem noch Aal-Pelets und Lockstoffe mitnehmen... eventuell kann ich einen müden Aal im Umkreis damit noch wachschütteln ^^


----------



## kridkram (2. März 2021)

Hau rein Deniz!!! Drück dir die Daumen.
Ich komm zu nix, bin nur am arbeiten, haben soviel zu tun, da merkt man nix von Coronaflaute. Chefe hat gemeint, brauch nicht fragen, kann soviel Ü- stunden machen wie ich will! Hab gesagt März noch und dann fahr ich zurück, will dann auch intensiver ans Wasser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

That‘s live....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

Gerade angekommen, Tee trinken , Rute fertig machen und los gehts...


----------



## Ukel (2. März 2021)

Eine Leine-Barbe von 72 cm gab's heute


----------



## Gert-Show (2. März 2021)

Ich mache auch noch eine Stunde nach dem Büro, heute anderer Spot. Also ca. 40 Flußkilometer stromab.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

Ne ganz harte Nummer heute !!!
Wenn man denkt da geht nichts mehr und plötzlich Einschlag...
Einfach geil, hat auch lange gedauert....


----------



## zokker (2. März 2021)

fettes Petri, gar nicht so klein ... sieht so aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. März 2021)

Petri zu Barbe !!!!

Danke Matthias... Kescher hat 60cm... Denke so etwa 65-70cm dazwischen...
Etwas dunkel, gegen 22.30h kommt der Mond, nächste Hoffnung für heute...
Ein will ich noch haben....
Das ist Live!!!


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2021)

Dickes Petri Thomas


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. März 2021)

Danke @hanzz  ....

Gegen ca.23h konnte ich noch ein Blindgänger ergattern... Mache jetzt Feierabend... Zwei Bisse und zwei Fische, hätte gerne 2-3 Kontakte mehr gehabt...
Noch etwas zu viel Druck in den Buhnen, konnte nicht wirklich die heißen Zonen befischen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

Schönes Glasauge. Petri zum hart erarbeiteten


----------



## DenizJP (3. März 2021)

Petri!

bei mir ging auf Aal leider nix.....

werd was Ansitz angeht nun wirklich entweder an die Nidda fahren oder halt 9-10 Grad Wassertemperatur abwarten.... :/


----------



## DenizJP (3. März 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe mich das schon immer gefragt: warum ist *Holla* eigentlich die einzige Waldfee, die namentlich bekannt ist?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 367956


Hallo,

ich kenne auch den Ausspruch: Husch husch, die Waldfee.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und????
> 
> Bei mir war gestern  der wobbler leider noch gutes Stück entfernt da explodierte das Wasser vor mir förmlich
> 
> ...


*Rapfen* oder *Wels* würde ich mal tippen....

R.S.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Rapfen* oder *Wels* würde ich mal tippen....
> 
> R.S.


Oder,da hat ein Mietglied von Peta,.........mit einem Stein auf ihn geworfen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

So ihr Waldfeen, zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. März 2021)

Schöne Grüße von der Ostsee, die Silbernen sind immer noch nicht bissig;-)) es ging in drei Stunden gar nichts,null. Aber egal, schön war es trotzdem und Morgen wird die nächste Runde eingeläutet.
TL


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

Holla, Zack der erste Strolch
	

		
			
		

		
	







Leider nicht in der richtigen Größe. Und direkt danach einen im Drill verloren und ein biss verkloppt. Die Jungs scheinen Hunger zu haben.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Holla, Zack der erste Strolch


Auf Grundel ? Beissen die Grundeln schon ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. März 2021)

Nein auf Rotauge. Der vierte Biss brachte mir das, wo ich im Kanal schon lange erfolglos dran gearbeitet heute, endlich Mal einer mit ner 8 davor.....


----------



## Mooskugel (3. März 2021)

Dickes Petri. Das ist für den Kanal schon ne ganz schöne Klamotte.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der vierte Biss brachte mir das, wo ich im Kanal schon lange erfolglos dran gearbeitet heute, endlich Mal einer mit ner 8 davor.....


Sauber Torsten, für den Kanal ein Ausnahmefisch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nein auf Rotauge. Der vierte Biss brachte mir das, wo ich im Kanal schon lange erfolglos dran gearbeitet heute, endlich Mal einer mit ner 8 davor.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtig geiler Zetti ...
Voll Fettes Petri Torsten  !!!!
Ich vermute ganz stark das die Strolche vor der Schonzeit noch richtig in Fressrausch kommen wenn es mild bleibt... Die Bäuche sind noch nicht so richtig kugelprall wie sonst immer .... Da geht noch was die Tage...
Vier Kontakte, echt nicht schlecht und dann noch so ein Hammer...
Viel Glück noch, da geht noch was !!!


----------



## hanzz (3. März 2021)

Fettes Petri zum dicken Zander


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. März 2021)

Danke Euch. Zwar hat es mit der Aalnase wieder nicht geklappt heute, auch wenn mein Kollege einen Kontakt hatte, der nach kurzem Drill Ausstieg, aber Zander war ganz gängig. Mein Kumpel könnte zum Abschluss auch noch einen von 62 überlisten, und das ist für den Kanal auch schon ein echt geiler Fisch. Zufrieden im Bett jetzt. Wurde auch echt wohl frisch zum schluss


----------



## DenizJP (4. März 2021)

Petri @Aalzheimer 

Bei mir ging heute Nacht nix

Hatte zwar nen sonst immer guten Spot 

Evtl lag es auch an der AMG Fraktion hinter mir die ihre Drifts machen mussten bis Polizei kam...


----------



## zokker (4. März 2021)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, stattlicher Zander


----------



## Jason_A (4. März 2021)

Moin, gibts jemanden an der der Ober- Mittelweser der eine Statusmeldung liefern kann?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## phirania (4. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nein auf Rotauge. Der vierte Biss brachte mir das, wo ich im Kanal schon lange erfolglos dran gearbeitet heute, endlich Mal einer mit ner 8 davor.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri dazu.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. März 2021)

Ich starte zum Wochenanfang nochmal durch und erhoffe mir etwas höhere Bissfrequenz...
Das Hochwasser hat so seine Spuren hinterlassen und neue Strukturen gebildet... Eine meiner Lieblingsbuhnen ist komplett mit Sand überspült, sowohl Stromauf als auch Stromab sowie auf der Buhne selbst drauf alles voll Sand und kaum Steine zu sehen...


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (4. März 2021)

Jemand hier der an der Hamme unterwegs ist? Tietjens Hütte?


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Eine meiner Lieblingsbuhnen ist komplett mit Sand überspült, sowohl Stromauf als auch Stromab sowie auf der Buhne selbst drauf alles voll Sand und kaum Steine zu sehen...


Na du machst mir Hoffnung. 
Ich glaub beim nächsten Niedrigwasser nehm ich mir ne Schaufel, buddel mir meine gewünschte Struktur und leg neue Steine aus.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. März 2021)

Moin Moin,
gestern drei Stunden die Ostsee nach den Silbernen durchblinkert und so wie es die ganze Woche war, ging nichts. Keine Fische vor Ort,null. Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt und der Bodenfrost trägt seinen teil dazu bei. Aber aufgeben ist keine Devise, es muss auch einmal eine saure Gurkenwoche geben. Für alle die, die nicht an die Ostsee kommen, hier im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder von dem schönen Spot.
TL


----------



## NaabMäx (8. März 2021)

Ein dickes Petri Heil.

Habt Ihr keine Schonzeit?


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. März 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri Heil.
> 
> Habt Ihr keine Schonzeit?


Falls Du mich meinst, Nein. Beginnt ab dem 01.04


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. März 2021)

Ich nutze heute mal die Gunst der Stunde bevor es die nächsten Tage stürmisch sowie regnerisch wird und die Bedingungen noch schlechter werden... Ich hoffe es erbarmt sich der eine oder andere Strolch...
Geangelt wird von ca. 18-19 Uhr bis Mitternacht, egal ob mit oder ohne Kontakt... Bin echt gespannt was so geht...


----------



## DenizJP (9. März 2021)

Dito 

werd heut so ab 21 bis Mitternacht mein Glück probieren.

vor 2 Tagen nen 60er im Wasser entdeckt und 2 Fänge bereits mitbekommen auf der Strecke.


Da muss was gehen verdammt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. März 2021)

Let“s go...
Und die sollen es richten...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. März 2021)

Let“s fetz und bääääm hat’s gemacht...


----------



## zokker (9. März 2021)

Erste Meldung nach 1h??? Du lässt nach.

Fettes Peti


----------



## hanzz (9. März 2021)

Jo. Geil. Petri Thomas


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. März 2021)

Petri Thomas. Da ist aber jemand Hochträchtig.
Und wir rauchen die gleichen Fluppen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. März 2021)

Danke Jungs!!!
Kein Selbstläufer mal wieder heute..... Konnte gerade noch den zweiten gerade eben erwischen... Auffällig schlank der Strolch... Erst nur angestubst und bei erneuten anwerfen dann drauf geballert... Vielleicht geht noch einer...

Matthias bin nicht am schwächeln, die Strolche sind zu faul heute ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. März 2021)

Hab die Schnauze nicht voll gekriegt, war aber nichts zu machen... Feierabend, kein Kontakt mehr...
Die wollen einfach nicht mein Gummi haben...


----------



## DenizJP (10. März 2021)

Ich geh auch heim

Tote Hose.....

Hätte meine wobbler über die Fischtheke bei Edeka ziehen sollen..

Hätte mehr gebracht.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich geh auch heim
> 
> Tote Hose.....
> 
> ...


Da hätte ich aber lieber im Steak und Entrecote Abteil geangelt

Trotzdem Petri Thomas zu den zwei Strolchen und Deniz für den Versuch


----------



## Fishx (10. März 2021)

Bei uns scheinen die Zander auch endlich aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf erwacht zu sein. Hatte gestern Abend 3 auf Wobbler.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hab die Schnauze nicht voll gekriegt, war aber nichts zu machen... Feierabend, kein Kontakt mehr...
> Die wollen einfach nicht mein Gummi haben...


Was, wie,

meckerst doch wohl jetzt nicht? Davon ab hast du dieses Jahr schon mehr Zander gefangen wie ich das Jahr 2020. 
Ich werde mal auch am Wochenende den Rhein bei uns antesten.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. März 2021)

Ich meckere absolut nicht, aber zwei-drei Kontakte mehr wären doch schön gewesen ...

Eigentlich müssten die sich noch ne Zeit lang richtig zeigen bevor die ins Laichgeschäft übergehen und richtig Kugeldicke Bäuche haben die auch noch nicht...Wir haben aber noch drei Wochen, vielleicht tut sich was... Bisschen mehr frühlingshaftes Wetter dann könnte es noch was werden...
Wenn nicht dann auch nicht schlimm, umso mehr kommen für den Nachwuchs durch...
*
Die Zeit der Eimerbilder rückt immer näher, nur noch paar mal schlafen  !!!*


----------



## jkc (10. März 2021)

Also bei dem 2. Fisch habe ich tatsächlich schon überlegt, ob der nicht schon gelaicht haben könnte. Der ist ja nicht nur dürr, sondern auch sehr abgeranzt. Es wäre früh, aber bei den Wetterkapriolen, wer weiß da schon.

Petri jedenfalls.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Also bei dem 2. Fisch habe ich tatsächlich schon überlegt, ob der nicht schon gelaicht haben könnte. Der ist ja nicht nur dürr, sondern auch sehr abgeranzt. Es wäre früh, aber bei den Wetterkapriolen, wer weiß da schon.
> 
> Petri jedenfalls.


Richtig beobachtet !!!
Der war wirklich abgefranzt...
Schürfwunden am Kopf durch viele weiße Stellen zu erkennen, Rückenflosse zerfetzt, im hinterem Teil Schuppen weg und verletzt...
Vielleicht hing der irgendwo fest oder auch im Maul eines Räubers das der sich erstmals erholen musste und deswegen voll dünn...
Hatte schon mal ein aus Gier erstickten Comoran mit etwa 55er Zander im Hals am Gewässerrand gesehen, vielleicht war auch an dem einer zugange ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. März 2021)

So, scheiß aufs Wetter
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aktueller Bericht unter Aalfänge 2021


----------



## jkc (14. März 2021)

Sou, ich habe inzwischen festgestellt, dass ich gestern versehentlich im Aal'21-Thread geschrieben habe.
Wie angekündigt bin ich am Wasser.
Ich sag mal so, die Highlights waren bisher:
Die Nacht hat es nicht geregnet, 2x ist schon ein Eisvolgel vorbei geflogen und ich habe mir 2 Kaffee gekocht aber die Milch zuhause vergessen.  

Grüße JK


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. März 2021)

Erste Spot kein Kontakt.






Jetzt wird windig   




15 Knoten.


----------



## Vanner (14. März 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ich habe mir 2 Kaffee gekocht aber die Milch zuhause vergessen.



Milch wird völlig überbewertet. Schlimmer wäre es gewesen, wenn du Milch mitgenommen und dafür den Kaffee vergessen hättest. Ich trinke den Kaffee ja schwarz, hatte ihn beim letzten Ansitz aber leider auch vergessen.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2021)

Es ging tatsächlich überraschend gut. Normal trinke ich aber 2/3 Milch 1/3 Kaffee. 
Fisch gab es nicht mehr, aber immerhin bin ich in einem trockenen Augenblick weg gekommen. 10 Minuten zuhause und es regnet wieder.


----------



## DenizJP (14. März 2021)

Grad auf dem Weg nach Hause 

War die neue Twin Power einweihen 

Gab sogar nen ordentlichen Zanderbiss aber im Drill verloren T_T


----------



## vowa (15. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Let“s fetz und bääääm hat’s gemacht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich frage mich ob du eine Packung "Ost" rechts neben den Zander gelegt hättest


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)

Schauen wir mal


----------



## Skott (17. März 2021)

Sieht gut aus, wo ist das?


----------



## Rheinangler (17. März 2021)

Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Siehr farblich nach Ostsee aus und dahin verschlägt es mich auch heute noch.... Mal sehen, ob Mefos und Dorsche zu holen sind.


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, wo ist das?


Dahme


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. März 2021)

Moin Stulle,

was sind denn die Zielfische?

Grüße,
R.s.


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)

Dorsch und Platten


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. März 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Dorsch und Platten
> 
> 
> Stulle schrieb:
> ...



Elmar Elfers 
Mal ein spannendes Belly Revier an der heimischen Ostseeküste. Was meinste - wann starten wir einen neuen Versuch?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. März 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Elmar Elfers
> Mal ein spannendes Belly Revier an der heimischen Ostseeküste. Was meinste - wann starten wir einen neuen Versuch?


Bald  Dann werden die Karten neu gemischt!


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)




----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. März 2021)

Moin Moin,
ich war dann heute auch wieder 6 Stunden im Wasser. Die eine Hälfte mir Sandallinliner und die andere Hälfte mit Blech. Bis auf einen Nachläufer ging gar nichts. Schön war es trotzdem und anbei noch ein paar Bilder für die zu Hausebleiber. Das Wetter spielte ein kleines bisschen verrückt. Erst Sonne, dann Nebel und zum Nachmittag dann nur noch Sonne.
TL


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)

So sie waren recht zickig aber wir konnten eine Stelle finden


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2021)

Schöne Plattenstrecke habt Ihr da erwischt. Petri Stulle


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)

Hauptsächlich Klieschen ware es dazu ein Paar Flundern und Schollen.


----------



## Ukel (17. März 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Klieschen ware es dazu ein Paar Flundern und Schollen.


Petri zum Fang, darf man erfahren, mit welchen Ködern ihr geangelt habt?


----------



## Stulle (17. März 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang, darf man erfahren, mit welchen Ködern ihr geangelt habt?


Einer wollte dringend den twister der Rest war klassisch auf wattwurm.


----------



## świetlik (20. März 2021)

Weser bei Achim


----------



## Stulle (20. März 2021)

Schon ein Platz gefunden?


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. März 2021)

Der erste 50cm Strolch hat sich blicken lassen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. März 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Weser bei Achim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riecht nach Stellfischrute und Aal


----------



## świetlik (20. März 2021)

Ja das ist meine stelle wo ich zu 95% angel zeit verbringe. 
Ich war schauen was das Wasser macht. 
Fluss fließt sehr schnell und viel. Normal im Winter,  Frühling.
Zum raubfisch saison 1.6 wird schön ruhig wieder.  Manchmal steht das Wasser. 
Und Aal steht auch auf dem Plan aber noch nicht jetzt.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. März 2021)

Top Bedienungen.


----------



## hanzz (21. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Top Bedienungen


Wo denn?    
Holen die grad Cocktails?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der erste 50cm Strolch hat sich blicken lassen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Torsten !!!
„An dein Köder schwimmt kein Fisch vorbei“ könnte man locker behaupten ...
Habt ihr durch gemacht oder doch mit nickerchen ???


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. März 2021)

Hihi autokorrektur.
Gerade fette Attacke gehabt, leider hat der Fisch den Köder verfehlt. 2x!!!!!
Mann der Fisch war gut, der Fisch war richtig gut.
Bin wieder aufgeladen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. März 2021)

Tadaaaa.
 Darf weiter wachsen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. März 2021)

Läuft. 50cm und darf mitkommen.


----------



## świetlik (21. März 2021)

Petri, 
So sieht schöne Sonntag aus. 
Wo ist das?  So ungefähr.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. März 2021)

Schwedeneck.
Hatte heute insgesamt 7 Fische. 4 im Drill verloren(drei kleine und eine gute.)
Hier noch ein mini Mefo.




So kann weiter laufen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2021)

Cool tomxxxtom, endlich mal ein besserer Tag... Weiter so, wäre jetzt auch gerne da ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. März 2021)

Schöne Bilder  tomxxxtom 

Bei uns am Samstag war echt recht Mau. Wir waren insgesamt 6 Leute verteilt auf ein ganzes Stück Kanalstrecke.
Es kamen insgesamt nur 2 Zander raus. Auch sonst keine nennenswerte Bisse. Ich hatte noch 2 kurze Bisse auf Wurm, aber was vernünftiges 
gab es nicht. Irgendwann gegen 01:30 Uhr habe ich mich auf die Liege gehauen. Aber die Delkims haben geschwiegen. Einziger Vorteil, man 
kriegt Schlaf. Das Wetter war auch echt nicht so schön. Samstag Abend Nieselregen und Sonntagmorgen Starkwind bei 4 Grad. Aber Spaß hatten wir trotzdem. 
Gab ein paar Pilsetten und Schichtfleisch aus dem Dutchoven. Ich ziehe so etwas ja dem Sofa vor, vor allen Dingen, weil man da im letzten Jahr so oft drauf "gefangen" war und wohl auch noch bleiben wird.


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2021)

Gestern der 5. Zander in diesem Jahr und erneut im Drill verloren


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. März 2021)

Petri Deniz!!!
Hing der am Jigkopf oder Drilling eines Wobblers ???


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2021)

Deniz , das muß an Deinem Gerät liegen oder Du machst irgendwie was aus Unkenntnis falsch.

Details wären schön - ich verliere mit angepasstem Gerät und Verhalten vllt. einen von 10 ( Zander oder Barsch ).

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2021)

war mit Zanderkönig-Wobbler unterwegs. Drilling also.


die Zander letztes Jahr mit GuFi und Jigkopf hingen meist Bombe. Da hier auch die Bremse wesentlich fester zu war bei gleichem Anhieb.



aktuell bei den Temperaturen kann ich halt mit Wobbler extra-langsam einholen während ich bei den 3-5gr Jigs mit GuFi doch schon wesentlich schneller sein muss um keine Hänger zu haben.

und da bin ich mir net sicher ob die Temperatur dafür net noch zu kalt ist, dass die Zander hier aktiv und aggressiv verfolgen..


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Deniz , das muß an Deinem Gerät liegen oder Du machst irgendwie was aus Unkenntnis falsch.
> 
> Details wären schön - ich verliere mit angepasstem Gerät und Verhalten vllt. einen von 10 ( Zander oder Barsch ).
> 
> R.S.


hmm

angel mit einer Tailwalk und 4000er Twin power Shimano sowie einer Daiwa J-Braix x8 drauf.

eventuell liegt es an den Feinjustierungen der Bremse.... bei den letzten beiden Malen war die Bremse evtl. nen Ticken zu weich. Dieses Mal härter gestellt und nach dem Anhieb und 2x Einkurbeln einen zweiten Anhieb gegeben..

eventuell war das der Fehler.



ich hab aber auch schon gelesen, dass sich Leute beim Zanderkönig über viele Fehlbisse und Verluste beschweren..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2021)

Konnte mich in den letzten Tagen nicht wirklich überwinden die Strapazen auf mich zu nehmen...Wasserstand war und ist immer noch nicht gut für mein Vorhaben...
Mal schauen ob ich heute noch den einen oder anderen Strolch erwische bevor die Schonzeit anfängt... 
So ein paar Einschläge, wäre schon echt ne coole Sache... Checken wir mal, vielleicht habe ich Glück....
Allen anderen viel Spaß, die auch ans Wasser kommen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2021)

Soll schon erfüllt...
Abrakadabra....


----------



## hanzz (24. März 2021)

Petri Thomas 
Morgen zieh ich auch los. 
Pegel ist für mich dann an meiner Stelle perfekt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. März 2021)

Danke Dirk....
Mist, zweite Buhne unter der rutenspitze voll draufgehämmert... 
50cm im Drill und weg... So nächste Buhne gleich...


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Soll schon erfüllt...
> Abrakadabra....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369570
> Anhang anzeigen 369571


Petri Thomas. War West aus?


----------



## MikeHawk (25. März 2021)

Moin zusammen,
zu welchen Uhrzeiten beissen die Zander bei euch aktuell?

Ich war nun 3x los von 16-19 Uhr, es tat sich aber gar nix.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. März 2021)

I have a bream.


----------



## rolfmoeller (25. März 2021)

Und ???
Was ist das ???


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2021)

rolfmoeller schrieb:


> Und ???
> Was ist das ???


Bream=Brassen, Klodeckel, Schleimklotz und viele weitere nette Bezeichnungen  
Petri, und dazu noch so vorbildlich im gummierten Kescher präsentiert.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und dazu noch so vorbildlich im gummierten Kescher präsentiert.....


ja, ganz gentlemans like


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2021)

Bevor hier wieder  wild diskutiert wird Mal was live vom Wasser. Erst ein Barsch, und nun ein Strolch mit dickem Bauch mit 48cm. Darf sich weiter aufs ablaichen vorbereiten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. März 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> I have a bream.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369613


Fettes Petri FF... Schön dass du hier den threat auch mit live Bildern bereicherst...


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder  wild diskutiert wird Mal was live vom Wasser. Erst ein Barsch, und nun ein Strolch mit dickem Bauch mit 48cm. Darf sich weiter aufs ablaichen vorbereiten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir Torsten „du Oberstrolch“ natürlich auch ein Fettes Petri, ich drücke dir die Daumen... Ich spreche sogar das Zauberwort „Abrakadabra“ für dich aus und jetzt musst Du die nur noch rauszaubern damit es nicht der einzige bleibt ...
Viel Glück noch...

Ich selbst habe gestern noch gaaaanz hart bis 2.00h abgemacht mit der Hoffnung dass die sich nochmal zeigen, dem war es aber nicht so wirklich... Hatte noch ein Fehlbiss und den Aussteiger zuvor, wie schon live berichtet... Aber gegen ein Uhr zimmerte dann doch noch einer drauf ebenfalls um die 60 + der mich doch noch überreden konnte weiter zu machen ...
Mit etwas mehr Glück hätten es auch vier werden können...
Hier noch ein Bild von den beiden Strolchen in schöner Küchengrösse aus der vergangenen Nacht... Der größere hatte 68 und der zweite etwas kleiner, die Luckyschachtel ist nur zu Orientierung...

Wünsche allen anderen auch viel Erfolg die ans Wasser schaffen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri FF... Schön dass du hier den threat auch mit live Bildern bereicherst...



Passiert nicht so oft, mein Datenvolumen ist knapp.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. März 2021)

Sauber Drillsucht69 . Schöne Zander. Lass sie Dir schmecken


----------



## Slick (25. März 2021)

Petri Drillsucht

<<<<<<<<Ich wart auf die Aale


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Petri Drillsucht
> 
> <<<<<<<<Ich wart auf die Aale


Dann schau im entsprechenden Thread nach


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann schau im entsprechenden Thread nach


Gerade eben auch erst gesehen ...


----------



## zokker (26. März 2021)

Ich finde hier muß mal wieder durchgefegt werden ... Live bleibt Live


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2021)

Ich hab ausgemistet!
*In Zukunft achtet bitte jeder auf sich selbst und gut isses!
Besseranglergetue und Fangbildflaming sind unerwünscht!*


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. März 2021)

Klein Snack und gleich geht los.


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. März 2021)

Trotz schone Welle nix mit Forelle. 




Spot wechsel.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Schön tomxxxtom  das der Senf wieder voll ist und du uns an deinen schönen Erlebnissen teilhaben lässt  

Drücke noch die Daumen


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. März 2021)

Soo. Sandbank Spaziergang  hat auch kein Fisch gebracht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Sind ja Urlaubsbedingungen wo du angelst   ...
Mit ein Fisch am Haken ist es wie All-inklusive ....


----------



## JottU (26. März 2021)

Erster Fisch in diesem Jahr, und noch ein schöner.


----------



## Sporki (26. März 2021)

Petri an alle

Bin auch mal wieder unterwegs am kleinen Bach auf Grund mit Wurm 

Bis jetzt nur Beifang


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Schickes Mädel JottU 
Fettes Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Sporki schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> 
> Bin auch mal wieder unterwegs am kleinen Bach auf Grund mit Wurm
> 
> ...


Trotzdem Petri.
Ist das Grundel oder Mühlkoppe?


----------



## Esox 1960 (26. März 2021)

..


----------



## DenizJP (26. März 2021)

Aalzheimer 
Zum Aal hats bisher nicht gereicht 
Dafür aber für den ersten Zander in 2021 und gleich der neue PB


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

Petri euch beiden am Wasser...
JottU : Strolch ist immer schön   ...
Sporki : Auf Aal am Start???

Bald gehts los .....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Aalzheimer
> Zum Aal hats bisher nicht gereicht
> Dafür aber für den ersten Zander in 2021 und gleich der neue PB
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369735


Höchste Zeit, hast den echt verdient...
Gaaaanz Fettes Petri!!!!!
Stolz wie Oscar... Wenn du keine Ohren hättest, könntest du im Kreis grinsen


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. März 2021)

Hier auch nochmal DenizJP  Daumen Hoch


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. März 2021)

Petri DenizJP.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

tomxxxtom :
Jetzt ist ja Mefo angesagt, aber wo bleiben deine Zettibilder...
Warst nicht mehr unterwegs oder wollten nicht???


----------



## zokker (26. März 2021)

Petri Deniz und Gratulation zum PB. 
Warum hast du den Hintergrund ersetzt ... ist noch nicht duster???


Petri auch an JottU, der scheint ja auch ganz ordentlich zu sein.


----------



## DenizJP (26. März 2021)

Hab den um 19 Uhr gefangen 

Und hinten war zu viel verräterisches xD


----------



## hanzz (26. März 2021)

Dickes Petri an alle 

Freut mich für dich DenizJP


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> tomxxxtom :
> Jetzt ist ja Mefo angesagt, aber wo bleiben deine Zettibilder...
> Warst nicht mehr unterwegs oder wollten nicht???


NOK- Schonzeit  01.03.2021 bis 31.05.2021.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> NOK- Schonzeit  01.03.2021 bis 31.05.2021.


Meine aber im Herbst von dir nichts mehr gesehen... Oder hab ich was verpasst..


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (26. März 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab den um 19 Uhr gefangen
> 
> Und hinten war zu viel verräterisches xD



Petri Deniz,

sehr brav!


----------



## Sporki (26. März 2021)

Müsste eine Groppe gewesen sein, 
ja mit Wurm auf Aal, haben jetzt aber abgebrochen, zu viele kleine Forellen haben gebissen und eine leider zutief geschluckt, dann lieber doch bald wieder direkt an die Weser. 

An welchen Gewässern habt ihr die tollen Zander gefangen?


----------



## Kizzo40 (28. März 2021)

10 min. Am Wasser schon gibts Burgerbrassen


----------



## Breamhunter (28. März 2021)

Petri Heil. Deine Ringe sind nicht in der Flucht


----------



## Kizzo40 (28. März 2021)

Hab's auch schon bemerkt. Danke


----------



## Kizzo40 (28. März 2021)

Schwimmt wieder die Kleine


----------



## DenizJP (28. März 2021)

Erstes Mal Angeln am Vereinssee ^^


----------



## Kizzo40 (28. März 2021)

So habe um 16 Uhr Feierabend gemacht kam, bis auf ein paar Rotaugen nix mehr, war aber ein super Tag


----------



## Fishhunter97 (28. März 2021)

Ich wsr heute seeeehr erfolgreich  und gleichzeitig mein erster großer Fisch! Absolutes Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (28. März 2021)

GerritCarp 
Petri zur tollen Barbe. Wo ging Dir der Fisch ans Band?


----------



## DenizJP (28. März 2021)

Nummer zwei ^^


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. März 2021)

Wenn du ihm noch mal drehst haste Nummer drei.


----------



## DenizJP (28. März 2021)

GerritCarp schrieb:


> Ich wsr heute seeeehr erfolgreich  und gleichzeitig mein erster großer Fisch! Absolutes Erfolgserlebnis.




Petri zur fetten Barbe!

Fehlt mir noch


----------



## DenizJP (28. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wenn du ihm noch mal drehst haste Nummer drei.



Wirst lachen aber es gibt auch Nummer drei xD

Den hab ich aber entnommen ohne Foto


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. März 2021)

Petri euch allen !!!
Heute richtig leben hier, die Natur erwacht   ...


----------



## Fishhunter97 (28. März 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> GerritCarp
> Petri zur tollen Barbe. Wo ging Dir der Fisch ans Band?


In der Nähe von Münster bin ich aktiv 
Der Fisch wurde in der Ems gefangen.


----------



## kingandre88 (30. März 2021)

Am Rhein auf Vanillemais.. 55 cm...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Fettes Petri Andre!!!
Wie sieht’s mit Aal aus ??? Auch schon probiert am Rhein ???
Biste ja garnicht mehr an der Lippe ...


----------



## kingandre88 (31. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Andre!!!
> Wie sieht’s mit Aal aus ??? Auch schon probiert am Rhein ???
> Biste ja garnicht mehr an der Lippe ...


Danke  
Aal ging gar nix...Demnächst werde ich wieder öfter am Wasser sein, auch an der Lippe dann...


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

Petri zu Barbe  

Noch ein paar Stunden Arbeiten und dann muss ich erst nächsten Dienstag wieder los. Heute Abend geht es also ans Wasser.
Der letzte Tag vor der hier beginnenden Zanderschonzeit. Und natürlich soll auch der nächste Schleicher kommen. Das Wetter und die
mittlerweile bei 9°C liegende Wassertemperatur machen eigentlich Hoffnung. Kumpel war aber gestern die ganze Nacht draußen, und hat komplett geblankt. 
Vielleicht liegt es an der aktuell sehr hellen Säufersonne? Egal, ich werde mal schauen. Sehe das als Trainingstag für den alljährlichen Karfreitag-Frontalangriff.
Falls es etwas zu berichten gibt, lasse ich Euch das wissen.


----------



## kingandre88 (31. März 2021)

Danke, Dir viel Glück bei deinem Ansitz 
Mit erscheinen des Mondes war es auf einmal wie ausgestorben. Vorher bissen noch Brassen, dann echt nix mehr.


----------



## hanzz (31. März 2021)

Petri Andre
Schön wieder von dir zu hören


----------



## kingandre88 (31. März 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Andre
> Schön wieder von dir zu hören


Danke. Das kann in Zukunft wieder häufiger passieren, solange keine nächtliche Ausgangssperre kommt.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Torsten, die Daumen sind gedrückt...
@Andre : Da wollen wir auf ein paar schöne Aalbilder von dir wieder hoffen...


----------



## kingandre88 (31. März 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Torsten, die Daumen sind gedrückt...
> @Andre : Da wollen wir auf ein paar schöne Aalbilder von dir wieder hoffen...


Ich gebe mir Mühe


----------



## kridkram (31. März 2021)

Hab heute eher Schluss gemacht und starte nun in die Saison. Ruten sind im Wasser mit Maden und Kompostwürmern. Thermometer hab ich auch mal rein gehängt, hier ist es relativ flach bis so 50cm. 
Verdammt warm in der Sonne!


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. März 2021)

Mit dem Thermometer fängst du nur Corona.   
Petri.


----------



## kridkram (31. März 2021)

Noch kein Zupfer, Wasser hat 8 Grad.


----------



## DenizJP (31. März 2021)

Ich geh wenn es klappt heute Abend auf Aal raus an den Main  sobald der Kleine schläft..

laut Internet 10,2 Grad im Wasser.

was nutzt ihr um im Wasser direkt vor Ort zu messen`?


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. März 2021)

Versuche mal das da.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

Ist das nicht Romantisch


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. März 2021)

Und Kumpel hat sich Mal direkt um kurz vor sieben entaalt für 2021. Und ich hatte noch nicht Mal Köder dran zu dem Zeitpunkt.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
￼


----------



## derporto (31. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und Kumpel hat sich Mal direkt um kurz vor sieben entaalt für 2021. Und ich hatte noch nicht Mal Köder dran zu dem Zeitpunkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri, fette Schlange! Wie siehts aus bei euch? Ging so weiter? Habe bis eben angesessen an der Weser, die Grundeln waren allesamt schneller am Wurm. 10 Stück waren es bestimmt. Außerdem gesellten sich noch 2 Rotaugen dazu. Morgen geht´s weiter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht Romantisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber sowas von.........
Voll Sommerfeeling heute...
Fettes Petri deinen Kumpel und viel Glück noch für die Nacht....


----------



## świetlik (31. März 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> abe bis eben angesessen an der Weser,


Wo genau?
Petri an die die was gefangen haben


----------



## derporto (31. März 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Wo genau?
> Petri an die die was gefangen haben


 Weser bei Rinteln


----------



## DenizJP (31. März 2021)

Die Saison ist eröffnet meine Herren!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2021)

Petri Deniz ...
Langsam werde ich nervös, grins...


----------



## DenizJP (1. April 2021)

Danke 

nen zweiten Aal leider verloren. aber bin zufrieden!

auffällig war, dass sehr viele Grundeln trotz Finsternis bissen. und jedes mal so handgroße Kaventsmänner..


----------



## zokker (1. April 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer


----------



## LOCHI (1. April 2021)

Dieses Thema gibt es auch bei FB jetzt. Falls da jemand vorbei schauen möchte. Mfg


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. April 2021)

Danke Euch, auch im Namen meines Kumpels. Im hellen hatte ich noch zwei kleine Zander. Im dunkeln gab's bei mir 3 Bisse auf Wurm. Einmal nix, einmal der Aal aus Aale 2021 und ein dickes Rotauge. Mein Kumpel hatte nach dem sehr frühen und optimistisch stimmenden Aal keine einzige Hupe mehr. Aber unzufrieden war keiner von uns. Wetter war echt geniaal. Mal schauen was es morgen gibt. Der Wind wird uns am eine Stelle verschlagen, wo ich das letzte Mal vor 8 Jahren oder so war.


----------



## kridkram (1. April 2021)

Petri an alle Fänger, schon schöne Aale dabei. Bis auf gezupel an den Ködern war leider noch nix. Hab 20 Uhr Schluss gemacht. 
Hab ein beschwertes Thermometer an ner Schnur. 
Denke die 8 Grad sind noch bissel wenig. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, ab 10 Grad wird es interessant. 
Soll aber leider wieder kälter werden über Ostern und nachts bis -5 Grad!  Wir werden hier wohl noch etwas warten müssen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. April 2021)

Heute ist Wellenreiten angesagt. Fisch gab's auf, leider zu kurz. 










Uuund speziell  für Chief  meine Handschuhe.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Ich bin auch am Pröddeln dran. Heute steht das nebenher aber im Vordergrund


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin auch am Pröddeln dran. Heute steht das nebenher aber im Vordergrund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hübsche Schuhe und Socken !!!
Essen ist mehr als genug, hoffentlich reicht das Bier aus ...
Dann mal Fettes Petri und mindestens ein Aal will ich sehen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hübsche Schuhe und Socken !!!


Richte ich Peter aus. Havanna ist auch noch da


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Ich hab schon Rennsandalen an


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Wenn ich die Bilder genauer betrachte, trinkt Peter Krombacher ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Korrekt. Jedem ihr sein Bier


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Korrekt. Jedem ihr sein Bier


Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht so weit zu Tankstelle in der Not ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. April 2021)

Jetzt erstmal zum gemütlichen. Was amerikanisches aus dem Ridge Monkey und ein bisschen Wärme


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. April 2021)

So muss das sein, ihr lässt es euch richtig gut gehen...


----------



## zokker (3. April 2021)

ich will Eimerbilder sehen !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> ich will Eimerbilder sehen !!!


Ach, die machen doch nur picnic, die angeln doch garnicht ...
Wahrscheinlich machen die nur schnick, schnack, schnuck ... Der Verlierer muss zu Tanke Nachschub holen ...
Ich wäre doch so gern dabei ...


----------



## kridkram (3. April 2021)

Geil Aalzheimer!
So lass ich mir Ostern gefallen, da kann man auch mal verschmerzen wenn nix geht!


----------



## DenizJP (3. April 2021)

Gestern zu dritt an der Nidda gewesen bus 2 Uhr morgens 
Leider alle geschneidert 

ich hatte als einziger mehrere Bisse und den einzigen Fisch des Abends im Drill verloren xD

ist ausgeschlitzt wegen zu harter Bremse 

vermutlich ne Barbe - war eigentlich auf Aal aus


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. April 2021)

Ich kann leider aus meinem Eimer nix zeigen. Mein Kumpel hat mich voll lang gemacht. Er hatte drei schöne Schlangen, ich nur ein paar Bisse. Aber so ist Angeln....

Aber für Zokkers Seelenheil das Bild aus dem Eimer.


----------



## zokker (3. April 2021)

toll, Petri an deinen Kumpel ... und nächstes Mal vor dem Foto Wasser wechseln ... das sieht so nach Schlachthaus aus ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> toll, Petri an deinen Kumpel ... und nächstes Mal vor dem Foto Wasser wechseln ... das sieht so nach Schlachthaus aus ...


Recht haste. Das kam aber mit dem letzten Aal und ging dann auch Recht schnell


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. April 2021)

Nur kleinekram. Beide ca.46 cm. Aber macht Spaß.


----------



## Kauli11 (3. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Er hatte drei schöne Schlangen, ich nur ein paar Bisse.


Habt ihr die gleichen Köder gefischt?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. April 2021)

@ tomxxxtom ,
ich kenne ja sehr Küstenabschnitte in SH , aber den habe ich noch nicht gesehen, sieht ja fast aus wie vom Boot


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. April 2021)

Sandbank zwischen Dänisch-Nienhof und Schwedeneck. Der ist seeehr lang, hat aber eine Vertiefung und manchmal komme ich nur auf der Fußspitzen durch oder zurück- wie Heute. 
Bin 187cm. Groß.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. April 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Habt ihr die gleichen Köder gefischt?


Klar, hat er sich auch Mal verdient. Meistens ist es eher andersrum. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich keine Chancen gehabt habe. Habe sie den Abend aber nicht genutzt. Drei Kumpels von uns saßen ein paar Kanalkilometer weiter. Die hatten mit 3 Mann nicht Mal einen Biss. Steckste manchmal auch nicht drin.


----------



## Effes (4. April 2021)

Die erste Bachforelle des Jahres wurde verhaftet


----------



## Effes (4. April 2021)

Wenn das Jahr weitergeht wie es startet, war der Räucherofen den mir meine Frau zum Geburtstag geschenkt hat definitiv das Richtige ;-)


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. April 2021)

Petri,
was für ein schöner Fisch,toll.


----------



## Effes (4. April 2021)

Sodele, 2 hübsche Bachforellen, 2 Bisse von ner ziemlich kleinen und n Karpfen mit ~6 Kilo in so nem kleinen Bach, der auch nach dem Köder geschnappt hat. Ich wusste ja, dass die auch mal nen Blinker schnappen, hatte es aber selbst noch nie erlebt.


----------



## kridkram (4. April 2021)

Klasse Effes, schöne Forellen. 
Auf Blinker hatte ich auch noch keinen Karpfen, 2-3 x auf köfi und einen 4 Pfünder auf Nymphe an der Fliegenrute!  Das war ein Tanz.


----------



## DenizJP (5. April 2021)

Kleiner knapp 50er

hoffe die großen Brüder schauen auch vorbei


----------



## DenizJP (5. April 2021)

Kumpel fing noch nen 50er Wels und nen 33 cm Rotauge 

Es war einfach nur abartig...

zwischen 21 und 2 Uhr 30 Grundeln!!

wir waren gefühlt 80% der Zeit damit beschäftigt Grundeln abzuziehen und Köder zu wechseln...


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. April 2021)

Probier ma mal, windig wie Hölle.


----------



## Jürgen54 (5. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kumpel fing noch nen 50er Wels und nen 33 cm Rotauge
> 
> Es war einfach nur abartig...
> 
> ...


Dachte die Grundeln hören nach der Dämmerung auf zu beißen. Trotzdem Petri zu Euren Fängen.


----------



## kridkram (5. April 2021)

Hier ist es wieder saukalt und es liegt wieder Schnee. Das dauert noch paar Tage bis die Wassertemperatur stimmt hier!


----------



## Seele (6. April 2021)

Mittagspausenfisch


----------



## Seele (6. April 2021)

Die Nächste und Letzte für heute. Richtig Krass.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. April 2021)

Toll Seele !  
Petri Heil.


----------



## Snâsh (6. April 2021)

Zwar von Gestern, aber im Bach wollte ich nicht ans Handy.


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2021)

Kalt und eklig aber egal

main hat aktuell noch knapp über 10 Grad
Nochmal die Chance nutzen bevor es wieder richtig runter geht


----------



## DenizJP (7. April 2021)

Nix gefangen aber was Tolles erleben dürfen

ein Zanderpärchen an der Arbeit

direkt am Ufer

Edit: Bissel am Wasser entlang gelaufen 

alle 5-10m standen die Zander


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. April 2021)

So was würde ich auch mal gerne sehen wollen...Bei Schleien konnte ich so etwas mittags bei Sonnenschein direkt am Rand beobachten...


----------



## yukonjack (7. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So was würde ich auch mal gerne sehen wollen...Bei Schleien konnte ich so etwas mittags bei Sonnenschein direkt am Rand beobachten...


Ich wäre schon froh überhaupt mal einen Zander zu sehen. Scheint bei euch ja so ne Art Plage zu sein.


----------



## jkc (7. April 2021)

Was für ein Dreck da draußen.
Wassertemperatur ist seit dem WE um knappe 5 Grad runter.
Rigboard kommt schon an seine Grenzen und kein Ende in Sicht.





Ich will aaaaangeln.


----------



## hanzz (7. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ein Zanderpärchen an der Arbeit


Coole Sache
Die haben auch immer Home Office. 

An der Lippe kann man Brassen im April/Mai dabei sehen. 
Die treiben es sehr flach.


----------



## jkc (7. April 2021)

Aktuell ist relativ, die Bilder stammen noch von (vor) Ostern Bzw. von Ostersamstag, aber es waren / sind die einzigen Lichtblicke innerhalb von 4 - 6 Wochen.
Das Auf und Ab der Temperaturen macht es dieses Frühjar besonders schwer, die meiste Zeit wurden Blanks eingefahren, dazu kam noch etwas Pech und 3 der ohnehin schon seltenen Bisse konnten wir nicht verwandeln.
Um so größer ist die Freude wenn doch mal einer hängen bleibt.












Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. April 2021)

Geile Kracher...
Fettes Petri du fleißiger.........!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2021)

Jau   Schöne Bilder von Euch hier.
Das Wetter verdirbt einem gerade gehörig die Frühlingslaune. 
Dabei hatte ich mir so auch unter der Woche einige Kurzansitze vorgenommen um
den Anfang der "Aallauferei" nicht zu verpassen. Kanal WT ist von 9,9 auf 8,9 zurück gegangen.
Tendenz fallend, gerade bei den Aussichten für die nächsten 14 Tage.
Das wird das ganze Unterfangen wieder ungemein erschweren.
Ich glaube das wird kein guter Schlangen April


----------



## Forelle74 (9. April 2021)

Bin heut draußen. 
Mal schaun was geht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

Oh, Ihr habt noch Restschnee?


----------



## Forelle74 (9. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Oh, Ihr habt noch Restschnee?


Ja,hier liegt noch was in den schattigen Ecken.


----------



## DenizJP (9. April 2021)

immer so schöne Gewässer!

hier am Main im Rhein-Main Gebiet sieht es auf meiner Strecke net so idyllisch aus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2021)

Ich versuche auch mein Glück heute... Drei mal Grund auf Tauwurm, ganz auf gemütlich...
Bei mir haben die alles gerodelt, vorher haben immer die Fische davor geleicht ...
Allen ein Fettes Petri...


----------



## Jason (9. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Dann zieh ordentlich was raus. Viel Glück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2021)

Danke...
Will auf Aal versuchen, will ein Aali an der Leine hängen sehen ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> auf Tauwurm



Du gehst auf Tauwurm?
Ich hole mir die im Angelladen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. April 2021)

Bei mir hängt einer  
3 Mann Totentanz, aber gerade kam ein einziger Biss


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. April 2021)

Nix Fisch, kein Aali am Haken...
Ein richtig guten Biss eben und drei vorsichtige zupfer zuvor...Mach noch bis eins, vielleicht schleicht sich irgendein Blindgänger noch ran...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2021)

Schicht im Schacht....
Nix Aali, auch kein Murat ...


----------



## subterranea (10. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Drei mal Grund auf Tauwurm


3 Ruten mit Rolle...!? Ist bei uns in Sachen-Anhalt verboten. Wäre mir aber auch zu stressig, wenn mal was geht.


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> 3 Ruten mit Rolle...!? Ist bei uns in Sachen-Anhalt verboten. Wäre mir aber auch zu stressig, wenn mal was geht.



Naja, bei Weißfisch vielleicht stressig. Wenn du beim Aal angeln Stress hast, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Dann schick mir direkt mal die Koordinaten


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> 3 Ruten mit Rolle...!? Ist bei uns in Sachen-Anhalt verboten. Wäre mir aber auch zu stressig, wenn mal was geht.


Dann bist du aber auch nicht Stress resistent


----------



## subterranea (10. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber auch nicht Stress resistent


Nee, bin ich auch nicht...stress sucks!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> 3 Ruten mit Rolle...!? Ist bei uns in Sachen-Anhalt verboten. Wäre mir aber auch zu stressig, wenn mal was geht.


So ein Stress wünschte ich mir...
Komm ich besser mit klar als kein Stress... 
Sollte ich in so eine Situation kommen, wäre es ne Überlegung wert die verbotene vierte reinzuwerfen ...


----------



## Zander Jonny (10. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So ein Stress wünschte ich mir...
> Komm ich besser mit klar als kein Stress...
> Sollte ich in so eine Situation kommen, wäre es ne Überlegung wert die verbotene vierte reinzuwerfen ...



Und die langleine hinterher.


----------



## DenizJP (11. April 2021)

War heute mit meinem Sohn endlich angeln.

er hatte dafür eine 180cm Telerute mit 40 gr bekommen. Stippe wäre am Main auf Grundeln interessant aber im Vereinssee gibt es hauptsächlich Satzkarpfen.

ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie stolz er war als wir zusammen auf seine Rute den einzigen Fisch fingen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie stolz er war als wir zusammen auf seine Rute den einzigen Fisch fingen.


und gleich so eine schöne Tinca


----------



## subterranea (11. April 2021)

Haben heute unseren Kahn zu Wasser gelassen...aber noch absolut tote Hose.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. April 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Haben heute unseren Kahn zu Wasser gelassen...aber noch absolut tote Hose.


Ich dachte im ersten Moment das ist ein Hausboot


----------



## DenizJP (14. April 2021)

Meh... Hoffe da geht noch mehr


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. April 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht aber Kumpel hat Urlaub und mich überredet... Er wohnt am Rhein, vorher grillen wir im Garten und dann ab zum Fluss... Vielleicht geht was, mein zweiter Versuch auf Aal in der Saison...
Allen ein Fettes Petri und viel Spaß die es ans Wasser schaffen...
...


----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2021)

Ich geh auch mit nem Kumpel ans Wasser auf Aal 

vielleicht kommen heute die großen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich geh auch mit nem Kumpel ans Wasser auf Aal
> 
> vielleicht kommen heute die großen


Ach soooo ...
Ich dachte, du wohnst schon am Wasser ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2021)

Ich ziehe heute Abend auch los.


----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2021)

Ich hatte ja hier net geposted aber letzte Woche hatte ich ja ne Tragödie...

nen ca 70-80er Aal an der Leine - drill ihn ran Kumpel wartet direkt am Wasser mit dem Kescher, will ihn hochnehmen in den Kescher und ritsch! direkt vorm Kescher reißt mein Vorfach.....

weg war er....


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. April 2021)

Vielleicht solltest Du ein Thema " Letze Woche am Wasser - Statusmeldungen starten?!


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> reißt mein Vorfach


Warum reißen denn Deine Vorfächer immer so oft ?


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2021)

ich glaube er gehört zu selben art wie mein Vater, 18er brauch man erst wenn der Karpfen über 20 Pfund hat. Dann reist sie halt ab und zu


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja hier net geposted aber letzte Woche hatte ich ja ne Tragödie...
> 
> nen ca 70-80er Aal an der Leine - drill ihn ran Kumpel wartet direkt am Wasser mit dem Kescher, will ihn hochnehmen in den Kescher und ritsch! direkt vorm Kescher reißt mein Vorfach.....
> 
> weg war er....


Du machst auch immer Sachen. Was haste denn nun wieder für Haken verwendet?
Also ich angel ja nun schon ein paar Jährchen auf Aal, und auch in unterschiedlichen Gewässern, aber Deine Vorfachbrüche und Schnurrisse habe ich glaube ich meine ganze "Karriere" noch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. April 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du ein Thema " Letze Woche am Wasser - Statusmeldungen starten?!


oder>>>> der Größte den ich nicht gefangen hab Thraed


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2021)

Ich wechsel nach jedem Aalfang den Haken samt Vorfach (sind eh nur 3-4 im Jahr.


----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du machst auch immer Sachen. Was haste denn nun wieder für Haken verwendet?
> Also ich angel ja nun schon ein paar Jährchen auf Aal, und auch in unterschiedlichen Gewässern, aber Deine Vorfachbrüche und Schnurrisse habe ich glaube ich meine ganze "Karriere" noch nicht hinbekommen.



war ein Owner-Aalhaken mit 0,35mm Vorfach. 


eventuell lag das Teil in der Sonne zu Hause etc. weiß es auch net genau


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2021)

Machst du bei den Fertigvorfächern vor Montage mal einen Reißtest? Ich habe grundsätzlich 4er Haken mit 0,30mm Mono und keine Probleme. Nehme aber zumeist Aalhaken von Balzer, FTM. Auch Angeldomäne hatte ich schon. Fallen et AS kleiner aus, ansonsten aber in Ordnung.anchmal hat man einen Zonk dabei. Die von Balzer haben mir aber noch nie Probleme bereitet.


----------



## kridkram (15. April 2021)

Ist schon erstaunlich wieviel du Schnurbruch hast! Haken kaufe ich mir nur lose und binde dann selber, egal ob mit Blättchen oder Öhr. Schnurstärken nehme ich 30er oder 35er, hatte damit nie Probleme.


----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2021)

Moment - die Risse letztes Jahr waren fast alles auf der Hauptschnur da ich mit 9kg Geflecht geangelt hatte.

dieses Mal war es das Mono-Vorfach selbst - direkt unterhalb vom Knoten.


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2021)

bei mir sind die krabben locker in der Lage 30er durchzukneifen die Schäden werden manchmal übersehen, direkt am knoten da würde ich andere benutzen.


----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2021)

ich tue inzwischen auch immer mit der Schnur zwischen den Fingern gehen ob ich Unebenheiten oder Auffälligkeiten erspüre.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2021)

Und immer Mal kräftig dran ziehen


----------



## vonda1909 (15. April 2021)

Ich habe noch eine 0.42 Salzwasser Schnur fast  30 Jahre  und die bekommst du nicht klein und Vorfachschnur ab 10kg und damit hebe ich alle Aale in Sicherheit sprich in meinem  Lappen


----------



## vonda1909 (15. April 2021)

Bei dem Schnur Problem mach es wie ein Kollege knapp  über dem Wasser  eine  Senke zur Rettung.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2021)

Einer ging schon mal und ein zweiter mir die Rute aus dem Ständer gehauen, war zu spät dran... aber alles schon ne Stunde her...Und ne blöde brasse...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. April 2021)

Hier ist kalt, sehr kalt..aber der Kanal scheint spendabler zu sein als Vater Rhein. Bild Kommt nach Feierabend in die Aale.

Allen draußen noch viel Glück. Ich mache noch ne halbe Stunde und dann geht's in die Heia.


----------



## Jason (16. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und ne blöde brasse...


Lieber Angelkollege. Manch anderer ist froh, so einen tollen Fisch zu fangen. Die Brasse ist auf keinen Fall zu verachten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hier ist kalt, sehr kalt..aber der Kanal scheint spendabler zu sein als Vater Rhein. Bild Kommt nach Feierabend in die Aale.
> 
> Allen draußen noch viel Glück. Ich mache noch ne halbe Stunde und dann geht's in die Heia.


Habe bis etwa 2.30h gemacht,..
Hier war auch kalt, hatten aber den leichten Wind im Rücken und waren durch die Packung windgeschützt... War warm angezogen aber an den Händen hat’s man deutlich gemerkt und mussten in den Jackentaschen immer aufgewärmt werden... Am Auto waren’s 1,5 Grad...
Zwei sind es geworden... Bisse waren knallhart, jedes mal ist die Rute am Griff abgehoben, waren nur am Rutenhalter angelehnt...
Drei hätten es werden können, bei dritten ebenfalls Rute abgehoben aber ins leere bzw. zu spät an der Rute... Kumpel hatte nur ein Schnürsenkel, hat sich aber über meine Brasse gefreut die er auch mitgenommen hat..



Jason schrieb:


> Lieber Angelkollege. Manch anderer ist froh, so einen tollen Fisch zu fangen. Die Brasse ist auf keinen Fall zu verachten.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ist nicht abwertend gemeint mit der „blöden“ Brasse... Ich mag die beim Aalangeln aber nicht, und schon garnicht wenn die Fehlbisse produzieren und meine Würmer andauernd anknabbern... Deshalb evtl. der unpassende Ausdruck dafür, weil die mich geärgert haben...


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. April 2021)

Petri zu den beiden ersten Schleicher 2021 Thomas. Sauber drum gekämpft. Das mit den Brassen kenne ich auch. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres beim Aalangeln als den Fisch, der noch schleimiger ist.


----------



## kingandre88 (16. April 2021)

Petri....Ich werde es morgen mal am Rhein versuchen....


----------



## Ukel (16. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist nicht abwertend gemeint mit der „blöden“ Brasse... Ich mag die beim Aalangeln aber nicht, und schon garnicht wenn die Fehlbisse produzieren und meine Würmer andauernd anknabbern... Deshalb evtl. der unpassende Ausdruck dafür, weil die mich geärgert haben...


Trotzdem noch lange kein Grund, die Brasse in den Sand zu legen, um hier ein Foto davon posten zu können, denn sicherlich durfte
der schöne Fisch wieder schwimmen?


----------



## Nick*Rivers (16. April 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Trotzdem noch lange kein Grund, die Brasse in den Sand zu legen, um hier ein Foto davon posten zu können, denn sicherlich durfte
> der schöne Fisch wieder schwimmen?





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Habe bis etwa 2.30h gemacht,..
> Hier war auch kalt, hatten aber den leichten Wind im Rücken und waren durch die Packung windgeschützt... War warm angezogen aber an den Händen hat’s man deutlich gemerkt und mussten in den Jackentaschen immer aufgewärmt werden... Am Auto waren’s 1,5 Grad...
> Zwei sind es geworden... Bisse waren knallhart, jedes mal ist die Rute am Griff abgehoben, waren nur am Rutenhalter angelehnt...
> Drei hätten es werden können, bei dritten ebenfalls Rute abgehoben aber ins leere bzw. zu spät an der Rute... Kumpel hatte nur ein Schnürsenkel, *hat sich aber über meine Brasse gefreut die er auch mitgenommen hat..*
> ...


----------



## Vanner (16. April 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Trotzdem noch lange kein Grund, die Brasse in den Sand zu legen, um hier ein Foto davon posten zu können, denn sicherlich durfte
> der schöne Fisch wieder schwimmen?


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Ukel (16. April 2021)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


Oh tatsächlich überlesen, dann nehme ich alles zurück, entschuldige mich in aller Form und erfreue mich zukünftig weiter über solche Bilder


----------



## JottU (16. April 2021)

So, dann schau ich mal ob in meiner Gegend auch schon was geht. Eigentlich ist es noch zu früh hier für Aal, aber man weiß ja nie. Ausserdem läuft ja diese Tanzshow heute Abend, da kann ich ohne zu fragen los.


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> läuft ja diese Tanzshow heute Abend, da kann ich ohne zu fragen los.




Und läuft glaub ich bis 0 Uhr oder länger. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2021)

Ich bin dann mal wieder...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. April 2021)

Herrlich, besser als zu Hause...


----------



## JottU (16. April 2021)

Zwar nicht unbedingt Zielfisch, aber mal nicht Schneider.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2021)

Netter Beifang, Fettes Petri  ...
Bei mir gab es gestern ein Aal und andauernd blanke Haken...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Petri Heil. Waller schmeckt doch auch gut.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. April 2021)

Ukel schrieb:


> Oh tatsächlich überlesen, dann nehme ich alles zurück,* entschuldige mich in aller Form *und erfreue mich zukünftig weiter über solche Bilder



Brauchst Du nicht !

Lebende Fische in den Dreck / Sand zu legen , geht gar nicht.

Die Ironie am Schluss sitzt !

R.S.


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. April 2021)

Du hast meine Handschuhe vergessen


----------



## DenizJP (17. April 2021)

Saison ist eröffnet


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Brauchst Du nicht !
> 
> Lebende Fische in den Dreck / Sand zu legen , geht gar nicht.
> 
> ...


Ist live hier und verbreite keine Stimmung so wie falsche Unterstellungen bitte ...
Erzähle deiner Frau lieber „wie sie zu putzen hat“ falls Langeweile vorhanden....
Punkt....


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2021)

Ruten sind scharf


----------



## zokker (17. April 2021)

zieh was raus Aalzheimer, ich will ... na du weißt schon ...


----------



## kingandre88 (17. April 2021)

Viel Erfolg..Bin am Rhein..Im hellen paar Brassen, seit der Du Dunkelheit wie tot


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2021)

Haut rein bzw. was raus.

Vor Mitte bis Ende Mai brauche ich es bei mir leider gar nicht großartig auf Aal probieren, bis dahin geht erfahrungsgemäß praktisch nichts (auch nicht mit feineren Montagen und kleineren Haken / Ködern).


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2021)

Tzja, was soll ich sagen, heute habe ich leider kein Eimerbild für Euch. War komischerweise komplett Tod  . Hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet.


----------



## DenizJP (18. April 2021)

Der Aalzheimer hat keinen Aal gefangen!

Ich sags euch! Deutschland wird untergehen! Das wie mit den Raben am Londontower!


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. April 2021)

Herrlich oder ?!


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. April 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Herrlich oder ?!
> Anhang anzeigen 371623


Du gehörst bestraft.

Du erhöhst unsere quälende Sehnsucht


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2021)

Bin heute mal auf Forellen los


----------



## Seele (18. April 2021)

Petri Kridkram, schöner Fluss. 

Haben sogar einen extra Thread für Fans der gepflegten Forellenpirsch: 




__





						Bachforellenpirsch
					

Moin Moin Boardies.  Gestern hatte ich schon meinen Fang gemeldet. Nun habe ich den kompletten Bericht fertig und mit schönen Pics auf meine Homepage gestellt.  Wer ihn lesen möchte, brauch nur auf den unten beigefügten Link anklicken.  Dann nur noch bei der Seite nach unten scrollen bis...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2021)

Leider bis jetzt nix gescheites weiter. Werde noch ein Stück weiter fahren, der Abschnitt den ich befischen darf ist 14 km. Für alle zu Hause gebliebenen paar Bilder, der Biber hat ordentlich Hunger!


----------



## Stulle (18. April 2021)

Ich bin auch auf Forelle los, allerdings die nicht so elegante Art.

Gut ein Jahr nicht hier gewesen. Mal sehen ob das überhaupt noch klappt.


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2021)

Bin jetzt wieder zu Hause. Hab noch eine Bafo zum mitnehmen erwischt. Unter einer Brücke hab ich 3 gute Fische verloren, immer kurz vorm Kescher, waren alle so um die 40 cm. 
Gebissen haben die nur auf einen Köder, den Ältesten in meiner Kiste. Ein Twister mit Sichelschwanz in verblasstem Gelb. 
Der ist schon so 27 Jahre alt!!!
Hatte heute einen Hänger und dachte jetzt ist er fort, aber nein, der Haken ist nur im Bogen weggebrochen. So hab ich ihn neu aufgezogen und hatte mit ihm danach die Bisse unter der Brücke. 
Total verrückte Sache.


----------



## DenizJP (18. April 2021)

War heute erneut am Vereinsgewässer
Wollte nach 30 Minuten den Köder auswechseln.
Plötzlich hängt die Schleie dran xD. Hatte nicht mal nen Anhieb gesetzt 

war ordentlich gezeichnet..


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. April 2021)

zokker 
Wann geht’s los bei dir, hast du schon einen Versuch gestartet?


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Gebissen haben die nur auf einen Köder, den Ältesten in meiner Kiste. Ein Twister mit Sichelschwanz in verblasstem Gelb.
> Der ist schon so 27 Jahre alt!!!



Ist ja cool - genau so ein Ding in dieser Farbe im etwa gleichen Alter habe ich auch noch rumliegen (schon ewig nicht mehr gefischt bzw. nur noch daheim gelagert - weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie der läuft).

Der hatte ursprünglich mal nen roten lackierten Werks-Jigkopf mit schwarzen Punktaugen, der war damals mit dabei.

In meinem Fall ist der eigentliche Twister nur (verblasst-) gelb, aber nicht UV-aktiv. Das hatte ich irgendwann mal spaßeshalber überprüft.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2021)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> zokker
> Wann geht’s los bei dir, hast du schon einen Versuch gestartet?



Im Mai. 

Hab heute mal gemessen ... 6 Grad.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Im Mai.
> 
> Hab heute mal gemessen ... 6 Grad.


Zier Dich nicht so   
Versuch macht kluch


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. April 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Im Mai.
> 
> Hab heute mal gemessen ... 6 Grad.


Ab ins Boot die nächste wärmere Nacht...Adler füttern, vielleicht geht sogar einer...

DenizJP  :
Petri zu Schleie, ist für mich der schönste Friedfisch ...


----------



## kingandre88 (19. April 2021)

Netter Befang...70 cm auf Pellets


----------



## jkc (19. April 2021)

Let's go:





Die schlechte Nachricht: Das Futter, welches ich gestern Abend gefüttert habe, liegt noch am Platz.

Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (19. April 2021)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. April 2021)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom größten "Forellensee Schleswig Holsteins" von meinem gestrigen Trip und der Jagd auf Meerforelle.
TL


----------



## jkc (19. April 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg


Danke 

Ich sag mal so, erster ist raus.




13,6kg

Kuriosester Biss ever.
Hänger auf beiden Ruten, da ich mein Rodpod im Auto vergessen hatte und die Schnur nicht weit genug aus der Strömung halten konnte.
Hatte das Pod aber inzwischen geholt und die Ruten einfach erstmal rüber gelegt, da mein Kollege gerade angekommen war und wir quatschten. Freilauf auf beiden Ruten raus, Pieper aus. Plötzlich geht eine Rute krumm, denke "kacke, nen Ast reingetrieben", nehme die Rute auf, schüttel den Dreck aus der Schnur und merke: Fisch!
Blei noch dran, Wirbel noch nichtmal aus dem Safety Clip gezogen.

Sachen gibt's, die gibt's gar nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## tomxxxtom (19. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Blei noch dran, Wirbel noch nichtmal aus dem Safety Clip gezogen.


Heiß das... beim jeden Biss/ Fisch verlierst Du Blei Gewicht?


----------



## jkc (19. April 2021)

Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber wie oben steht hatte ich einen Hänger an der Rute, bevor der Fisch gebissen hat und das wird dann wohl ein Bleihänger gewesen sein, wenn der Haken offensichtlich frei lag - in dem Fall hätte ich mit dem Verlust des Bleies gerechnet; Und ich fische keine Safety Clips mit Pin, heißt oft wird beim Biss der Wirbel aus dem Clip gezogen, gerade bei schweren Bleien, dann läuft das Blei aber "nur" frei auf der Schnur...


----------



## jkc (20. April 2021)

Bah, ich breche zusammen.

Kollege mit bigfish-Glück.
Wäre in der Strömung fast gespult worden, mussten dann gute 100m hinterher.
3 unüberwindbare Weidensträucher...beim ersten nasse Socken, bei den anderen 2x die Hauptschnur gekappt und nach dem Strauch wieder zusammen geknotet.
Bisheriger top-Fisch + 4,4kg, ein unfassbarer Stiernacken, 24kg Flusspower.


----------



## jkc (20. April 2021)

Ehhh


----------



## Vanner (20. April 2021)

Dolle Story wieder, so kann es gehen. Euch Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## jkc (20. April 2021)

Danke, diese Session wird auf Ewigkeiten unbegreiflich bleiben und entschädigt für viele 100te erfolglose Angelstunden in den letzten 7 bis 8 Jahren an diesem Gewässer.


----------



## hanzz (20. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> bei den anderen 2x die Hauptschnur gekappt und nach dem Strauch wieder zusammen geknotet.


Das gefällt mir am besten. 

Ist mir mit ner fetten Barbe mal passiert.

Schnur am Schnurclip gerissen. Ich die Schnur mit der Barbe in der Hand und Kollege schnell von der Rolle die Schnur neu durch die Ringe gefädelt. Zusammengeknotet, weiter gedrillt, Fisch gelandet.


----------



## jkc (20. April 2021)

Ich hatte als Kind / Jugendlicher mal davon gelesen, als ein Team mit Ronny der Groote irgendwo in den Tropen auf Arapaima gefischt hat; Aber niemals habe ich es für möglich gehalten, dass ich das selber mal mache.


----------



## kridkram (20. April 2021)

Geiler Karpfen   
In der Klasse hatte ich auch mal einen. Aber natürlich hat der gebissen, als ich eigentlich auf Schleie aus war mit 25er Monovorfach! Das war ein Tanz, zum Glück anderer Angler in der Nähe und hat gekeschert.
Aber im Fluss wo noch Strömung dazu kommt, glaub ich das das ein toller Fight war.


----------



## Niklas32 (23. April 2021)

Moin,
ich bin heute noch kurz für nen Abend vor der Ausgangssperre an nen kleinen Teich gefahren.  Daher möchte die ich Chance nutzen und in diesem Tread meinen ersten Beitrag erstellen.
Ich habe zwei Karpfenruten ufernah mit kleinen Poppies platziert. Mir ner Stippe baumelt ganz nebenbei nen Tauwurm an der Schilfkante.
Mal sehen ob was geht.

Grüße Niklas

Edit: Nen kleinen Aal auf die Stippe.


----------



## Snâsh (24. April 2021)

Wollte dann auch einmal wenigstens Live vom Wasser etwas posten. Als Raubfischangler nie verstanden wieso Brassen als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln nerven. Jetzt verstehe ich es. Ich hab gedacht ich ziehe nur das Blei ein. Den einzigen Ruck gabs wohl als ich eine Unterwasserkante touchiert habe....


----------



## Moringotho (24. April 2021)

sers,

also von solchen brassen lasse ich mich auch beim karpfen angeln gern ärgern.
"schlimm" sind die die murmeln kaum ins maul kriegen aber hängenbleiben.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## DenizJP (24. April 2021)

heute beim Hechtangeln von einem Hecht besonders schlimm getrollt worden

3 mal macht er den Nachläufer. Beim vierten Mal lass ich den Gummifisch vor ihm wie ein krankes Tier runterbaumeln.

was macht der Kollege? Stuppst den GuFi mit der Maulspitze an und schwimmt weg....

Vielleicht hätte ich aggressiver führen müssen


----------



## inextremo6 (24. April 2021)

Waren gerade nach dem Sturm von gestern nach unserem Boot  schauen.ich habe gesenkt ,mein Sohn hat ein paar Würfe probiert. Gleich beim 2ten Wurf einen schönen 80er Hecht.Hat sich mächtig gefreut und aber gleich eingesehen , dass der weiterleben darf


----------



## jkc (24. April 2021)

Gegen 20.00 Uhr gab's nen Doppelschlag innerhalb von paar Minuten, bis dahin klappte aber gar nix und ich wollte mich eigentlich gerade telefonisch bei nem Kollegen über die anhaltende Ostlage usw. auskotzen. 








Grüße JK


----------



## NaabMäx (25. April 2021)




----------



## Brandungsbrecher (25. April 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 372257
> Anhang anzeigen 372260
> Anhang anzeigen 372259
> Anhang anzeigen 372258


2 Daumen hoch fürs aufräumen


----------



## Forelle74 (25. April 2021)

Bin auch draußen. 
Mal schauen geht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Gegen 20.00 Uhr gab's nen Doppelschlag innerhalb von paar Minuten, bis dahin klappte aber gar nix und ich wollte mich eigentlich gerade telefonisch bei nem Kollegen über die anhaltende Ostlage usw. auskotzen.
> Anhang anzeigen 372225
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 372226
> ...


 zwei sehr schöne Ostlagenfische


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2021)

Mein allererster Barsch
Hab es mir spannender vorgestellt xD


----------



## Patrick086 (25. April 2021)

Für so einen kleinen Kerl ein ziemlich großes Maul. Der Barsch hatte offenbar richtig Kohldampf.


----------



## jkc (25. April 2021)

Sou, bei mir kam nix mehr.
Packe jetzt auch wieder zusammen, werde die Ruten so gegen 14.00 Uhr rausnehmen.
Trotz Sonne macht es wegen dem Ostwind mit 3-4 bft keinen Spaß sein Brolly für mehr als 30 Sekunden zu verlassen.

Das ist das Vorfach an dem der Karpfen gestern hing, der hatte einen Moment zwischen Steinen festgesessen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





35lbs Amnesia, mit konventionellem Fluo um 25lbs, wie es sehr verbreitet unter Karpfenanglern ist, wäre das m.M. nach nix geworden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (25. April 2021)

Oha, das sieht ja echt böse aus. Stimmt, ein 25lbs Fluo wäre sicherlich durch gewesen. Petri zu deinen Fängen.


----------



## DenizJP (25. April 2021)

zu Hause 

waren mit meinem Sohn und meiner Frau sowie dem Kumpel von meinem Sohn am Wasser 

4 Schleien und 2 kleine Barsche

jeweils eine Schleie haben mein Sohn und sein Freund gefangen 

ein guter Sonntag


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. April 2021)

Schöne Schleienstrecke.  
Petri Heil!


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> zu Hause
> 
> waren mit meinem Sohn und meiner Frau sowie dem Kumpel von meinem Sohn am Wasser
> 
> ...


Gibt’s bei euch Tageskarten?


----------



## Bootsy48 (26. April 2021)

Erster Ansitz mit optimalen äußeren Voraussetzungen.... Ohne zu frieren


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. April 2021)

Moin,
die Bedingungen sahen heute Nachmittag bei NO Wind gut aus und am späten Nachmittag legte der Wind nochmal zu. Soweit so gut. Aber die AluLatten sind die und zwar in Massen, alle zwischen 70 und 80cm. Fünf durften mit für die Räuchertonne. Um 1830Uhr bin ich dann nach Hause. Eine Stunde später postet mir ein Angelkollege ein Foto einer gerade gefangenen 55er Mefo mit dem Zusatz, hättest man noch bleiben sollen. Nein alles gut, ich gönne Sie ihm von Herzen. 
TL


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2021)

Petri, die machen auch megabock wenn die auf Entfernung im Drill aus dem Wasser jumpen ...


----------



## jkc (28. April 2021)

Da ich kommendes WE nur maximal eine Nacht fischen kann und die Wettervorschau wieder Mal richtig mies aussieht kam mir heute Nachmittag die Eingebung einer Quick'n-dirty-Session.
Die Tage stand hier Fisch gestapelt und wenn's noch immer so ist, hat man denke ich realistische Chancen auf 1 bis 2 Bisse bis zur Sperrstunde.
Von dem Entschluss bis zum Wasser waren es inklusive Kram zusammen würfeln und Karte + Verpflegung kaufen keine Stunde.





Kleines Gepäck macht's möglich.

Leider ging's dann nicht soooo gut weiter, es war doch ein längerer Wurf nötig, als ich es im Kopf hatte und 80g vollgas waren der Tele-Megaforce wohl etwas zu viel.





Besonders traurig, da mir jetzt nicht nur eine im Pärchen fehlt, sondern ich das Teil auch auf Vollkork umgebaut hatte.

Zum Glück hatte ich aber immerhin noch meine Flussruten im Auto, sodass ich wenigstens doch mit den 2 erlaubten Ruten fischen kann.


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2021)

Erster Ansitz dieses Jahr und erster Fisch mit einer für mich neuen Angelmethode: Boilie mit Futterkorb


----------



## kingandre88 (28. April 2021)

20.10 gabs diesen schöne 84er Schuppi an der Lippe


----------



## jkc (28. April 2021)

Bei mir war nix, aber immerhin probiert


----------



## Blueser (28. April 2021)

Beim Einholen zum Schluss hing noch eine 45er Brachse dran. Also, Boilie funktioniert auch bei mir . Musste aber rechtzeitig abbrechen, um nicht straffällig zu werden ...


----------



## kingandre88 (28. April 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Beim Einholen zum Schluss hing noch eine 45er Brachse dran. Also, Boilie funktioniert auch bei mir . Musste aber rechtzeitig abbrechen, um nicht straffällig zu werden ...




Ja  richtig mies...Heute ist richtiges Top-Wetter mit ner warmen Nacht und man muss nach Hause...


----------



## ragbar (29. April 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Besonders traurig, da mir jetzt nicht nur eine im Pärchen fehlt, sondern ich das Teil auch auf Vollkork umgebaut hatte.


Shit.
Gibbet die noch?
Dann stückeln, damit die Arbeit und Aufwand retten.


----------



## Angelfreak (29. April 2021)

Schön, dass bei euch schon was geht! Ich war jetzt innerhalb von 14 Tagen, 4x an meinem Hausgewässer, welches releativ flach ist, im Schnitt max. 2m tief. Die oberflächen Wassertemperatur betrug gestern 14 Grad. In den vergangenen Tagen war das Laichgeschäft der Plötzen im Uferbereich im vollen Gange. Die Bleie schlugen sich den Bauch mit dem Laich voll. Ich war auf Aal aus. Letztes Jahr bissen die Aale ab Mitte April - es waren Sternstunden dabei. In diesem Jahr, hatte ich nicht einen Zupfer, auf Tauwurm, Tau/Mistwurm & nur Mistwurm.Auch Köderfisch wurde ausprobiert - nichts.
Ich werde wohl nochmal 1-2 Wochen aussetzen. Die Aale scheinen noch nicht aktiv zu ziehen...


----------



## DenizJP (29. April 2021)

Dieses Jahr scheint sich alles nach hinten zu verschieben wegen dem Winter


----------



## jkc (29. April 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Shit.
> Gibbet die noch?
> Dann stückeln, damit die Arbeit und Aufwand retten.


Ne, leider nicht, ist das erste oder auch vorvorletzte Model.


----------



## świetlik (1. Mai 2021)

Heute war ich schauen was Wasser macht.
Die Natur kommt langsam.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2021)

Einen horni hab ich bekommen, nun sind schweinswahle da.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2021)

"Wahl" weck, Sonne da und schon gibt's Bisse


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> "Wahl" weck, Sonne da und schon gibt's Bisse


Dann hat der Wal wohl eine andere Wahl getroffen.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Dann hat der Wal wohl eine andere Wahl getroffen.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2021)




----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. Mai 2021)

Moin,
ich war dann heute 4 Stunden auf Meerforellenjagd, aber die hatten keine Chance. Der Hornis sind überall. Ein paar durften mit und das reicht dann auch für dies Jahr. Mann muss da echt Maßhalten, sonst angelt Mann sich in einem Rausch. Aber kein Problem, es sind ausreichend Hornis vorhanden.
TL


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Mai 2021)

Fangmeldung von Montag, beim Spinnangeln auf Hecht.


----------



## zokker (5. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Klaus. 

Live ist aber was anderes und darum geht es hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Mai 2021)

Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Fangmeldung von Montag, beim Spinnangeln auf Hecht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toller Fang Klaus!
Sei doch bitte so gut und stelle deine Raubfischfänge - die nicht live sind - nächstes Mal hier rein:









						Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum
					

Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by Quantum    Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den beliebten Raubfischfänge-Thread auf dem Anglerboard! Und wie gehabt verlosen wir JEDEN MONAT für drei Teilnehmer Preise von Quantum.  Wie könnt ihr gewinnen? Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2021 - Sponsored by...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Klaus-a. (5. Mai 2021)

O.K ,Sorry


----------



## DenizJP (5. Mai 2021)

Gut dass ich trotz Wind und Regen raus an den Bach bin!

geiler Kampf auf der Troutia Rute


----------



## subterranea (8. Mai 2021)

Moin! Ist zwar Bomben-Wetter, aber nix los mit den Schuppenträgern. Auch mit Köfis siehts düster aus...


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Mai 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Moin! Ist zwar Bomben-Wetter, aber nix los mit den Schuppenträgern. Auch mit Köfis siehts düster aus...


Schönes Gewässer, unschwer zu erkennen wo du bist. Aber Petri, dann hau mal einen raus. 
Wie sieht es aktuell mit der Wasserpest aus?


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Mai 2021)

das ist sogenannte Bootsuferalglerei.


----------



## subterranea (8. Mai 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> das ist sogenannte Bootsuferalglerei.


Nee, war nur ne kurze Pullerpause. Der Kaffee halt...


----------



## subterranea (8. Mai 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aktuell mit der Wasserpest aus?


Alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Mai 2021)

subterranea schrieb:


> Nee, war nur ne kurze Pullerpause. Der Kaffee halt...


..............................................      





__





						Urinflasche für Männer, Beschreibung:Durchscheinend mit blauem Deckel : Amazon.de: Drogerie & Körperpflege
					

Urinflasche für Männer, Beschreibung:Durchscheinend mit blauem Deckel bei Amazon.de | Günstiger Preis | Kostenloser Versand ab 29€ für ausgewählte Artikel



					www.amazon.de


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

So, zokker eröffnet die Saison. WT 9°C. Erst mal senken. 
Das wird sowieso nix mit Aal, aber Hauptsache auf dem Wasser. Morgen soll ja schön werden.


----------



## Skott (8. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> So, zokker eröffnet die Saison. WT 9°C. Erst mal senken.
> Das wird sowieso nix mit Aal, aber Hauptsache auf dem Wasser. Morgen soll ja schön werden.


Na denn mal PETRI, Matthias! Auf dass es eine schöne Saison wird...


----------



## kridkram (8. Mai 2021)

Warum soll das nix werden Zokker? Auch die Aale müssen Fressen, wichtig wird sein, das du die richtige Stelle findest. 
Hab jetzt bei YouTube ein Video gefunden vom März 20. Da haben 2 an einem Kiessee in Bayern mit Wurm auf Aal geangelt. Die haben bis 23 Uhr 3 Stück gefangen, richtig gute von ü 70 dabei.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Mai 2021)

Moin,
ich wollte dann heute auch einmal wieder dem größeren Silber nachstellen. Wurde aber nichts, denn Sie haben keine Chance. Eigentlich braucht Mann den Unterfangkescher nur noch als Rückenstabilisator. Nach 90 Minuten bin ich aus dem Wasser geflüchtet. In der Zeit hatte ich 25 Hornis, wovon 13 dicke mit nach Hause durften. Allen ein schönes Wochenenden und stramme Ruten.
TL


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Warum soll das nix werden Zokker? Auch die Aale müssen Fressen, wichtig wird sein, das du die richtige Stelle findest.
> Hab jetzt bei YouTube ein Video gefunden vom März 20.


Wieso das nix werden soll? Weil ich hier schon 40 Jahre Erfahrungen habe. Ich hab auch schon im März Aal gefangen. 

Senken hab ich abgebrochen, nix, kein Schwanz. Hab aber Fischis mit, hab mir das schon gedacht. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

Endlich Matthias  
Ich drücke dir die Daumen. Wer weiß, manchmal passieren unerwartete Dinge.

Ich werde heute Abend auch wieder eine abgelegene Stelle mit KFZ Stellplatz für  Übernachtung aufsuchen


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

Oh, dir dann auch Petri Heil. 

Soll die Nacht noch Regen geben und ordentlich Wind. Sieht schon schön blau am Horizont aus.


----------



## Zmann (8. Mai 2021)

Der Meister Sticht in See...Mathias ich wünsche dir eine Erfolgreiche Saison 21 und freue mich auf deine Bilder!
Ich werde Morgen einen erneuten Versuch starten,mal sehen was die Wassertemperatur macht,allen am Wasser dickes Petri!


----------



## BerndH (8. Mai 2021)

Mal schauen was der Abend so bringt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Mai 2021)

Aal...

R.S.


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

Danke dir Lars. 

Auf was soll es gehen Bernd?


----------



## BerndH (8. Mai 2021)

Auf Aal und Waller. 
In Bayern wurde die ausgangssperre aufgehoben um zu hegezwecken auf Waller zu angeln. 

Das nehme ich natürlich gerne an, und nehme es wie es kommt. 

Euch allen nen schönen Abend am Wasser


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

Na denn ... Petri Heil. 
Ich weiß gar nicht ob hier noch Ausgangssperre ist. 

Hab mich ans Ufer gelegt, Angeltiefe liegt so bei 1 bis 2 m. 
Im tiefen war nicht ein Zupper, hier schmeiß ich erst in einer h rein. Muß erstmal duster werden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## inextremo6 (8. Mai 2021)

Petri allen die heute durchstarten. Bin auch am Start. Ausgangssperre gestern beendet, kann ich endlich wieder voll angreifen.beste Fänge euch allen, melde mich wenn was kommt


----------



## Jason (8. Mai 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Petri allen die heute durchstarten. Bin auch auch am Start. Ausgangssperre gestern beendet, kann ich endlich wieder voll angreifen.beste Fänge euch allen, melde mich wenn was kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 373757


Viel Glück. Hast du deine Ruten am Steg festgetackert? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Petri allen die heute durchstarten. Bin auch auch am Start. Ausgangssperre gestern beendet, kann ich endlich wieder voll angreifen.beste Fänge euch allen, melde mich wenn was kommt
> Anhang anzeigen 373757


Heute gar nicht vom Kutter?


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Mai 2021)

Also, das Aal Rennen ist gestartet.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Mai 2021)

Petri Jungs...
Da sind ja alle Schlangenjäger fast am Start... Beneide euch alle, würde auch sehr gerne  bin aber anderweitig voll ausgelastet... 

Dir zokker viel Glück für den ersten Aal zum Start in die Saison... 
Allen anderen natürlich auch viel Glück...
Da werden schon paar Aale heute kommen...
Das schlimmste ist, dass ich nicht kann  !!!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Mai 2021)

Das Publikum ist am Weinen, und wir sehen noch kein Fisch....


----------



## inextremo6 (8. Mai 2021)

Nee heute vom Land. Zieh ab morgen,auf Grund des guten Wetters, 2 Nächte vom Boot aus durch. Heute ist  nur Anangeln


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Mai 2021)

"Heute ist nur Anangeln"  Ist das nur Täuschungsmanöver?

Meine Damen und Herren, immer noch kein Aal zu sehen...


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

Dann will ich euch Mal erlösen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Mai 2021)

Du bist voll der Geilomat Torsten...


----------



## BerndH (8. Mai 2021)

Guter Mann


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

Bekanntlich lässt es sich auf einem Bein schlecht.....


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

Er nun wieder. Petri. 

Hier pladdert's und windig ist es geworden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

Sorry  
Hier ist es jetzt trocken. Wind ist auch da, kommt aber von hinten. Da ist ein Wall und Wald. Merkt man nix von. Klappt das bei dir bei so einem Wind eigentlich vernünftig mit dem ankern. Habe da nicht viel Erfahrung. Wenn wir Platte auf der Ostsee angeln drehen wir uns immer lustig. Haben aber auch nur ein Anker


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Mai 2021)

Und es ist düster wie im Arsch eines Bären


----------



## zokker (8. Mai 2021)

Ich hab 2 Anker drin, der Heckanker mit Reiter. Da dreht sich nix.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Mai 2021)

Petri euch allen!

ich darf derweil warten da Frankfurt nach wie vor eine zu hohe Inzidenz hat...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Mai 2021)

Da geht noch was !!! 
Haben erst 23.00h...


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2021)

Also irgendwie stimmt da was nicht.
2 Bisse innerhalb von 10 Minuten. 
Erst ne fette Barbe mit 5,1kg und dann nen Schleimer mit 1,60m, ging schon gut ab bei der Kombination von ordentlicher Strömung und Karpfenrute. Größer wäre trotz derbem Material "nix gut", bin so schon an die 10 Minuten auf dem Rutengriff rumgeritten.


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2021)

Bilder kriege ich gerade keine durch, entweder ich sitze zu weit in der Pampa, die Ausgangssperre gilt auch für Funkmasten oder mein Datenvolumen ist alle.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2021)

So, Combi-Matratzen Horchdienst. 6 Stück sind es geworden. 5 dürfen mit für den Rauch. Gute Nacht


----------



## inextremo6 (9. Mai 2021)

Gute Nacht,  bei mir gabs nichts, morgen,  also heute Abend nächster Versuch.


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer. 

Bei mir nix, kein Biss.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Mai 2021)

Petri allen die unterwegs sind. 
Wir dürfen leider nicht


----------



## BerndH (9. Mai 2021)

Tja, mit Aal war das nix. Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da es gestern Nacht noch gefroren hatte. Wir hatten gestern morgen 3 Grad minus. 

War bis 20.30 ne kurzweilige Anglerei. 3 Schleien, 4 schuppenkarpfen, 1 karpfen, 1 Hecht, 1 Barsch und ein kleiner Döbel. 

Hatte gut zu tun, aber nichts davon war so richtig ein Bild wert. 

Nach 20.30 kein vernünftiger Biss mehr. Aber egal, war ein schöner Abend, weit weg von diesem ganzen Corona - Getöse. 

In zwei Wochen wird wieder angegriffen. Nächstes Wochenende werden wir endlich mal wieder unsere Freunde in Niedersachsen besuchen. Da meine Frau komplett geimpft ist, dürfen wir das nun endlich wieder. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## derporto (9. Mai 2021)

Seit 5:30 an der Weser, mal schauen ob die Aale schon ihren Morgenlauf machen. Bissfrequenz hoch, allerdings-wie soll es auch sein- allesamt Grundeln.


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2021)

Petri Heil Dennis. 

Ich sitze noch auf Adler an.


----------



## kridkram (9. Mai 2021)

Entschuldigung Zokker das ich für dich optimistisch war! Aber du hattest wieder mal recht.
Grüße den Adler von mir.


----------



## BerndH (9. Mai 2021)

Das Wetter ist einfach zu schön um nicht angeln zu gehen


----------



## derporto (9. Mai 2021)

Die Grundeln sind eine Seuche heute. Zwischen den Steinen ist nichts anderes zu holen. Aufrüsten auf 1er Haken hat nichts gebracht, wird sich voll reingedonnert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, Combi-Matratzen Horchdienst. 6 Stück sind es geworden. 5 dürfen mit für den Rauch. Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fettes Petri Torsten, aber sowas von.....!!! Hast anscheinend für alle mitgefangen, geiler Eimer  ...


----------



## zokker (9. Mai 2021)

Ja, das hat der Torsten. 

Ich hab heute Morgen aber tolle Bilder geschossen, also trotzdem ein Erfolg. Sind heute oder morgen dann bei "Tiere in freier Wildbahn" zu sehen. 

Feierabend


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Mai 2021)

Du hast da aber auch eine beeindruckende Kulisse und Landschaft


----------



## DenizJP (9. Mai 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer  ich darf leider nach wie vor warten...

dafür gab es gestern 2 Schleien..

ihr wisst ja - Schleienschonzeit ist Schleienbeißzeit


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Mai 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Also, das Aal Rennen ist gestartet.


*Zieh´** Du erstmal beim Trutteln die Handschuhe aus - do fiese Möpp* 

R.S.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Mai 2021)

mal schauen ob heut was geht. Gestern war komplett tote Hose am andren Gewässer.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri Aalzheimer  ich darf leider nach wie vor warten...
> 
> dafür gab es gestern 2 Schleien..
> 
> ihr wisst ja - Schleienschonzeit ist Schleienbeißzeit


Schonzeit für Schleien ?? 
In welchem Bundesland gibts das denn?

Ich ziehe morgen Abend zum ersten Mal los. Homeoffice seit 15 Monaten und trotzdem keine Zeit zum Angeln, weil ein IT-Projekt das andere jagt. Es geht auf Schleien und Zander, es gibt in dem Gewässer aber auch sehr schöne Karpfen. Mal schauen, was geht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Mai 2021)

Entschneidert mit Zielfisch.
Ging aber wieder rein, der darf noch wachsen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Mai 2021)

Der nächste Lütte der noch wachsen darf


----------



## Zmann (9. Mai 2021)

Bin auch gerade wieder rein,kein Biss,Wassertemperatur liegt knapp unter 13 Grad...die Schleicher machen es wirklich spannend dieses Jahr...Morgen nächster Versuch!
Petri Rudi zum Zielfisch,wo kleine sind müssen auch große sein!


----------



## Niklas32 (9. Mai 2021)

Abend. Endlich keine Ausgangsperre mehr und so sitze ich jetzt auch die zweite Nacht in diesem Jahr am Wasser.
Den ganzen Tag schon ne Karpfenrute im Wasser und nebenbei schön gemütlich gefeedert. Bis auf nen paar lütte Rotaugen war aber nichts zu machen.
Beim Schirmaufbau dann endlich der ersehnte Dauerton und schon hing der erste in 2021. Leider ein sehr kurzes Drillvergnügen, da sich das Biest schnell entschloss sich in einigen ins Wasser ragenden Büschen festzusetzen. Notgedrungen also mit dem Kescher bewaffnet und rein ins kühle Nass.
Nachdem er immer wieder zickte und ich ihn in dem trüben Wasser kaum erspähen konnte, lies er sich dann doch in den Kescher führen.
Achtung Ekelporno. Immerhin habe ich mir die Unterhose wieder angezogen.


----------



## inextremo6 (9. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend. Die Grösse kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen.aber eben Zielfisch, ging sofort wieder rein. Naja 4 std mach ich noch


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2021)

Hab eingepackt..kam nix mehr.
War anscheinend nur ein recht kurzes Beißfenster von nichtmal 1 Stunde.
3 Bisse gehabt, 2 verwertet.
Nix zum mitnehmen, bin aber dennoch zufrieden.


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2021)

_Gerade eben gabs einen schönen Blanken ü 70. Na endlich wurde auch höchste Zeit,  ein Tag  warm u esgeht los. Ne Stunde häng ich noch ran
	

		
			
		

		
	




_


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2021)

Jetzt kam noch ein Zander hinterher.es läuft besser als die letzten Tage.so mach gleich Schluss muss morgen in die Firma  und dann gibt es abends eine komplette Nacht. Zander schwimmt wieder!!!!


----------



## zokker (10. Mai 2021)

Geil Paul ... fettes Petri.


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2021)

Dank dir.Ja freu mich auch.Hatte ja in letzter Zeit nicht gerade viel Glück.Der Bann ist hoffentlich gebrochen. Naja lag wohl eher am kalten Wasser, jetzt 13 Grad. Alle Bisse heute auf Dendobrena, ausser der Zander. 40 Minuten dann ist Abfahrt


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2021)

Einen  gabs noch leider dünn u nur 55. Darf weiter schwimmen. So Feierabend
Heute Abend geht's weiter


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2021)

Nen Dauerton hat mich aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Fisch hat lange wenig Gegenwehr geleistet. So musste ich dann eine geschlagene Ewigkeit unter der rutenspitze drillen. Dann zog er plötzlich am Ufer entlang und dann war alles fest. So musste ich mich erneut entkleiden und ins Wasser waten. 
Im hüfttiefen Wasser konnte ich dann den Winkel verbessern und bekam wieder Kontakt. Nach einigen Drillminuten gab es einen Riesenruck und die Schnur hatte sich aus dem Hindernis befreit. 
Wie der liebe Gott mich schuf, stand ich dann noch einige Minuten im Wasser und kämpfte mit meinem Gegner. Sah bestimmt ulkig aus. 
Die Freude war groß als der Fisch endlich im Kescher war. Hübsche 24 Pfund auf 90 cm Fisch.


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2021)

In der herrlichsten Morgensonne wurde ich wieder geweckt. Ein kurzer knackiger Drill brauchte diesen hübschen 28er auf die Matte.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Mai 2021)

Naturliebhaber 

Schleien haben in Hessen vom 1.5 bis 30.6. Schonzeit. Dir schon mal Petri Heil.

ich war vorhin noch bei uns am Fluss auf Hecht unterwegs. Ging leider nix.


----------



## zokker (10. Mai 2021)

Fettes Peti Niklas, du machst aber auch Sachen ... bei den WTen würde ich mir aber überlegen, ob ich da rein gehe. Topp Karpfen , besonders die Schuppis ... die haben noch ein paar PS mehr.

Petri auch an Andi und Paul.


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2021)

Naja, aber lieber sich den Arsch abfrieren als nen Karpfen irgendwo verrecken lassen. Fische zwar schon extra ne Safety Clip, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## inextremo6 (11. Mai 2021)

Guten morgen , ich sitze auch noch.leider passt heute die Grösse wieder nicht,  ein vielleicht 40er und ein 58er der auch noch wachsen darf.Hoffe es 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
kommt wenigstens ein guter.Schweres Angeln bei starkem Wind


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Petri Paul, zu den Kleinen. Kommt bestimmt noch was ordentliches.


----------



## inextremo6 (11. Mai 2021)

Danke dir, ich hoffe es.2 std mach ich auf jeden Fall noch .im Moment geht gar nichts mehr.ich bleibe dran


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2021)

Petri

Ich habe schon 4 Aale erwischt.
60 cm Aufwärts


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2021)

Finished

6 Aalen zum mitnehmen


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2021)

Der Größte hatte knapp 90 cm.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der nächste Lütte der noch wachsen darf
> Anhang anzeigen 373866


Petri allen erfolgreichen. Die Posen funktionieren anscheinend gut 

Slick 
Dir auch ein besonderes Petri zur sehr guten Aalnacht. Wo hast Du die Burschen erwischt, Fluss, See?


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Mai 2021)

Petri den Fängern...Ich beneide euch, hier gilt noch überall an den interessanten Gewässern im Umkreis die nächtliche Ausgangssperre. Hoffe darauf, das ich am Freitag zum Rhein kann, wenn es mir nach der Impfung am Donnerstag nicht zu schlecht gehen sollte.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern...Ich beneide euch, hier gilt noch überall an den interessanten Gewässern im Umkreis die nächtliche Ausgangssperre. Hoffe darauf, das ich am Freitag zum Rhein kann, wenn es mir nach der Impfung am Donnerstag nicht zu schlecht gehen sollte.



Dito...

mein 1. Impftermin ist Ende Mai....

ich hoffe daher darauf dass die Inzidenz hier sinkt damit ich wieder raus kann..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri allen erfolgreichen. Die Posen funktionieren anscheinend gut



Sehr gut beobachtet.  
Alle Posen die ich baue unterziehe ich immer einem Vorort-Test am Wasser.


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2021)

Petri Dank

Alle aus dem Main

Grüße


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Petri Slik, das hat sich ja mal gelohnt.

Mal sehen ob es heute Köfis gibt.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Was so 4°C mehr ausmachen, der Plötz versammelt sich zum Laichen und Gründlinge sind auch da.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Angeln scharf.


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2021)

Viel Erfolg  und  Petri Dank

Hier gibt's die nächsten Tage nur Dauerregen, sonst wäre ich auch wieder am Wasser.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Danke dir. Hier soll es, mit Regen, die Nacht los gehen. 
Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ...


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Vogelfutter


----------



## kridkram (11. Mai 2021)

Viel Erfolg Zokker, hol was raus! Hier fängt der Regen gerade an und soll auch morgen den ganzen Tag nieder gehen. Falls abends sich doch ne Lücke auf tut, will ich auch endlich mal wieder ansitzen.
Ausgerechnet am langen WE kommt der Regen!


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Danke kridkram, ich werde mein Bestes geben. 

Heute andere Seite vom See, dem Wind geschuldet. Mal sehen.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

So, Angeln wieder scharf. 

Keine 100m hinter mir ist eine Rohrdommel und dommelt ...
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 herrlich. Der Kuckuck hat jetzt aufgehört, der muß da ganz in der Nähe gesessen haben. Ein Rehbock schreckt, mal hören wann die Wildschwein kommen.

Geblitzt hat es auch schon paar mal, ist aber weit weg.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend. 
mich sitze auch wieder eine kurze Nacht auf Karpfen an. Die gut gelaufene Nacht vom Sonntag hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. 
So musste ich das erste mal zum Karpfenangeln im Regen aufbauen. Was ein Stress. 
Nun sitze ich endlich unter meinem Schirmzelt und stelle fest das die Nähte von den Seitenwänden gut wasserdurchlässig sind. Was ein kack. So versuche ich nun meinen ganzen Kram von den Seitenwänden fernzuhalten.
Auf jeden Fall mal schauen ob was geht. Die Stippe mit nem kleinen Wurm für einen hungrigen Aal ist auch im Wasser.


----------



## zokker (11. Mai 2021)

Windig geworden und tröpfelt schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Um 00:30 zieht eine Gewitterfront rüber, hoffentlich wird es nicht zu heftig.
Eben den ersten gezogen. So 65.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2021)

Ich dachte ich sauf ab. Wind genau aufs Heck, naja Sturmböen. Wasser schwappte schneller rein wie es ablaufen konnte. Starkregen waagerecht bis in die Kajüte. Ich hatte die Angeln schon vorher raus genommen. Der Heckanker musste raus, der war voll fest. Gelang mir dann aber doch, hab da wohl noch 100l Wasser bei genommen. Nun ist gut, ich liege mit dem Heck im Schift, aber richtig rum. Bin bis auf die Knochen durch. 

Vorher gab es noch einen Aal.


----------



## thanatos (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo endlich habe ich meinen Kahn zu Wasser gelassen - gestern -
Naja die Spinnangel hat nix gebracht - aber bei 29 Grad waren doch schon 
einige Nackedeis zu sehen - erst gaanz zögerlich aber dann doch kurz rein
danach war Männchen nicht von Frauchen zu unterscheiden .
Der See war aber wie fischlos kein Ring kein Plattscher  - nix .
Morgen werde ich aber mal erstmal auschöpfen ,denn es hat endlich mal 
richtig geregnet .


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2021)

Schön thanatos, aber live ist was anderes. 

Ich hab klar Schiff gemacht und endlich wieder trockene Sachen an. Nächter Regen ist aber schon im Anmarsch. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Nebenbei hab ich noch einen Aal gezogen. Um die 90.


----------



## Niklas32 (12. Mai 2021)

Petri zokker, schöne Aale. 

Auch bei mir ging endlich der erste Fisch. Und was dieser Karpfen für einen Run abgeliefert hat. Ich habe ihn direkt nach dem Biss nicht stoppen können. Gefühlt zog er ab als wäre der Freilauf noch offen. Endlich konnte ich dann die ersten Meter Schnur gewinnen, doch immer wieder wilde Fluchten mit massivem schnurgewinn für den Karpfen. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit und mehreren Versuchen des Fisches sich festzusetzen, sah ich ihn dann das erste mal vorm Kescher. Direkt war mir klar, das es einer meiner schönsten Karpfen sein würde. Noch nie hatte ich einen Karpfen mit so einer besonderen Beschuppung fangen können.












Auf beiden Seiten hatte diese Schönheit eine halbe Zeile Schuppen. Die Freude war auf jeden Fall riesig. 
Insgesamt ein stattlicher Fisch mit 83 cm und 20 Pfund. Übrigens ein Milchner, nach den Spuren auf meiner Matte zu urteilen. Demnach steht scheinbar hier die Laichzeit unmittelbar bevor.


----------



## bw1 (12. Mai 2021)

Super Fische, Glückwunsch - vor allem der 90er Aal von Matthias ist doch gleich ein richtiger Knaller! Scheint ja richtig gut zu laufen.


----------



## ragbar (12. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> war voll fest.


ist da Schlick als Ankergrund?
Ich hab mal mit Reiter gearbeitet, der hat sich da dermaßen reingefressen, daß es durch den Schlupf beim rausziehen immer schwer wurde.
Kurze,schwere Vorkette hat das Problem behoben.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> ist da Schlick als Ankergrund?


Ja, ist Endmoränen-Gebiet hier. Da rammelt sich der Anker immer tiefer rein. Mit Kette will ich aber nicht arbeiten, zu laut und der Heckanker liegt ja auch nicht weit draußen, bei 1m tiefe nur 2-3m. Das geht mit Reiter sehr gut und wenn wenig, kein Wind ist nachts kommt sowieso nur der Reiter rein.

Angeln beendet. Um 4 hatte ich noch einen 40er und einen 50er. Untermaßig. 2 Bisse auch noch.
Nun gibt es erstmal Kaffee und dann will ich mal die Adler anlocken.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Niklas. Super Karpfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Mai 2021)

Tolle Fische zokker und Niklas32 . 
Petri Heil!


----------



## kridkram (12. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Zokker! 
Das klingt nach einer aufregenden Nacht und dann gleich wieder so gute Aale bei.


----------



## hanzz (12. Mai 2021)

Jou. Fettes Petri den Nachtanglern.

zokker 
Das hört sich wirklich nach einem nächtlichen Abenteuer an.
Gut, dass nichts passiert ist.
Und nebenbei noch gute Aale gefangen.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri Zokker,das war doch ein Auftakt nach Maß und gleich mit einer richtigen Granate.
Da kann man das Unwetter doch bestens verdrängen. Weiter so, sodass wir alle noch eine gute Saison bekommen.
Bei mir geht es Samstag weiter, dann wieder zu zweit...und hoffentlich besten Fangergebnissen


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2021)

Ruten seit 15 min im Wasser, 4. Grundel. Hoffe das Verhältnis wird noch ansehnlicher. Bis 21:00 solls gehen.


----------



## kridkram (12. Mai 2021)

Seit gestern um 8 regnet es, das wird wohl nix mit angeln heute, shit! 
Zokker, bei dir scheint es ja noch trocken zu sein.


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2021)

Komme kaum zum Verschnaufen, mittlerweile ungezählt etwa die 20. grundel, von 5 bis 20 cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. Mai 2021)

Das sind 4 lfm. Grundeln


----------



## Slick (12. Mai 2021)

Petri zokker

Beim mir geht's gleich los


----------



## Kizzo40 (12. Mai 2021)

Bin auch unterwegs, seit 18 Uhr kein zupfer, Köder Fetzen und Wurm. Naja 1 Std mach ich noch.


----------



## Kizzo40 (12. Mai 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Ruten seit 15 min im Wasser, 4. Grundel. Hoffe das Verhältnis wird noch ansehnlicher. Bis 21:00 solls gehen.


----------



## Kizzo40 (12. Mai 2021)

@ Professor Tinka, gibst du auf jeden Sch... Ein Like? Mir ist da ein Fehler passiert. Sorry


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2021)

sauber zokker . Endlich steigst du auch mit ein. Und natürlich gleich wieder mit einem Prachtburschen. Sau Geil


----------



## jkc (12. Mai 2021)

Viel Erfolg allen da draußen.
Wenn Scheiße wirklich Glück bringt, dann wird das heute die Session meines Lebens. 
Hier stand 2 Tage lang eine Schafherde und es gibt nicht einen halben Quadratmeter der nicht übelst vollgekackt wurde.






Grüße JK


----------



## Kizzo40 (12. Mai 2021)

Fische werden aktiv, überall Bewegung im Wasser und ich muss bald Heim. Scheizz Ausgangssperre zum Kotzen


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2021)

Die ganzen Grundelfotos machen euch bestimmt richtig scharf, deswegen zu guter Letzt noch ein Prachtbursche. Jetzt gießt es wie aus Eimern, Ende für heute. Fazit: geschätzte 30 Grundeln mehrerer Unterarten, eine kleine Hasel. Ein heftiger Biss mit kurzem Drill, anschließend Leine schlaff, raus kam eine lädierte 10cm-Grundel, wird wohl ein größerer Prädator gewesen sein. Petri an alle die noch sitzen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Mai 2021)

Klingt jetzt nach Anglerlatein, aber ein Kumpel aus Sachsen-Anhalt hat gerade beim Köderfische stippen nen 58er Aal gefangen... auf Mais


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt nach Anglerlatein, aber ein Kumpel aus Sachsen-Anhalt hat gerade beim Köderfische stippen nen 58er Aal gefangen... auf Mais


So ungewöhnlich ist das gar nicht. Hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Mai 2021)

Petri den Fängern..Sitze an der Weser...Bis jetzt 2 Aale, 60 und 35 cm auf Made, Wurm geht nix


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So ungewöhnlich ist das gar nicht. Hatte ich auch schon.



Riecht halt gut, so ein Maiskorn ;-)


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern..Sitze an der Weser...Bis jetzt 2 Aale, 60 und 35 cm auf Made, Wurm geht nix



Petri zu den Fängen, schön zu hören dass die Aale ins Laufen kommen! An welcher Weserstrecke sitzt du denn?


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Mai 2021)

Bin bei Höxter


----------



## derporto (12. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bin bei Höxter



Meine Strecke ist Hameln bis Vlotho. Wo hast du sie erwischt, in den Steinpackungen?


----------



## Slick (12. Mai 2021)

Karpfen ausgeschlitzt,dafür gab's eine Brasse.
kein Aal in Sicht.


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2021)

Also bei mir tut sich fischmäßig noch gar nix.
Aber immerhin habe ich knapp 50 schöne Tauis für den Walleransitz am Samstag beisammen.


----------



## Slick (13. Mai 2021)

Zielfisch doch noch erwischt.


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Mai 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Meine Strecke ist Hameln bis Vlotho. Wo hast du sie erwischt, in den Steinpackungen?


An der Strömungskante..Muss dazu sagen, das ich das erste mal überhaupt an der Weser war..Am Ende waren es 4 Aale, eine Brasse und ein Döbel


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Mai 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt nach Anglerlatein, aber ein Kumpel aus Sachsen-Anhalt hat gerade beim Köderfische stippen nen 58er Aal gefangen... auf Mais


Warum musste der auch zum Angeln in Sachsen Anhalten.  Veganeraal - hat er nun davon.


----------



## derporto (13. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> An der Strömungskante..Muss dazu sagen, das ich das erste mal überhaupt an der Weser war..Am Ende waren es 4 Aale, eine Brasse und ein Döbel



Und keine einzige Grundel bei euch in Höxter??


----------



## Kizzo40 (13. Mai 2021)

Probier auch mal wieder


----------



## Kizzo40 (13. Mai 2021)

Bis jetzt ein Bärschlein und ein kleiner Zander. Bilder gibts keine, beide schnell zurück


----------



## DenizJP (13. Mai 2021)

Vatertag genießen


----------



## Kizzo40 (13. Mai 2021)

Gerade eben 57 cm


----------



## Kizzo40 (13. Mai 2021)

Köder 1 Dendrobena 3 Maiskörner


----------



## Schraetzer (13. Mai 2021)

Heute zum Vatertag ein 85er Hecht


----------



## Ndber (13. Mai 2021)

Ich Habs auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft! 
Mit meinem Sohn - Vatertag Fischen. 
Wetter ist eher suboptimal... 




Im strömenden Regen - am Regen


----------



## derporto (13. Mai 2021)

Ruten sind wieder scharf. Euch allen gute Fänge am Männertag


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Mai 2021)

derporto:
Eine kapitale Grundel hatte ich, so um die 20 cm..ansonsten war ruhig mit den Biestern


----------



## Kizzo40 (13. Mai 2021)

Das wars für heute bin sehr zufrieden 55 &  63 bei uns echt selten


----------



## hanzz (13. Mai 2021)

Bin auch grad Barsche ärgern. 
Bisschen Feierabend Angeln. 
Aber es gewittert und regnet. 
Jetzt steh ich unter einer Brücke. 

Naja. Ein Zander hat auf einen Mini Gufi gebissen. 
Von daher auch besser, dass ich jetzt aufhöre. 
Ist ja noch Zander Schonzeit. 

Wollt eh jetzt heim. Pokal Finaaaaaaaaaale. 
Hol ich mir jetzt wohl nen nassen Arsch.


----------



## NaabMäx (13. Mai 2021)

Komm auch grad bei Nieselregen vom 2 Std. Ansitz.
Bisschen Kleinfisch ging trotzdem 2x ca. 35er Rotaugen eine 15er und eine ca. 40 Brachse.
Und zum Vatertag 1 schönes Weißbier dazu.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2021)

Auf geht's sprach der Fuchs zum Hasen


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Mai 2021)

Jawoll Bimmelrudi 
Deswegen bin ich auch wieder dahin gegangen, wo sich beide gute Nacht sagen


----------



## derporto (13. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist pünktlich zum Pokalfinale Feierabend. Bissfrequenz zunächst etwas niedriger, zwischen 17:00 und 19:00 extrem hoch, danach wieder abnehmend. Allesamt Grundeln, um die 20 Stk. 7 Größere kommen mit für die Pfanne, mal sehen wie sich die Biester frittiert machen. Petri euch allen, die noch sitzen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Mai 2021)

Nummer 1 im Eimer. Einer schwimmt wieder


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2021)

Hier auch der erste gerade


----------



## derporto (13. Mai 2021)

Scheint allgemein erst recht spät am Abend loszugehen mit den Schlangen im Moment. Morgen wird länger gesessen. Petri Bimmelrudi und Aalzheimer


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Mai 2021)

Bei mir kamen die ersten beiden gestern, wo es noch nicht ganz dunkel war.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2021)

Bei mir sind es jetzt sieben. Aber nur drei davon für den Rauch. Mal schauen was noch kommt


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer und Andi ... Andi der ist aber bissel lüd oder hat der nur große Auge???


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2021)

64cm war er..hab halt nur fix von oben mit Handy geknipst.

Hatte noch 2 Bisse danach, einer hatte wieder losgelassen, der andre unlösbar fest inkl. Abriss der Montage.
Hab mittlerweile eingepackt.

Die Stelle ist was Hängergefahr angeht nicht so ganz ohne (siehe Stand der Pose auf dem Screen), dennoch fische ich dort immer wieder gerne weil fast immer dort was geht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2021)

So, liege im Kofferraum. Insgesamt 8 sind es geworden. 4 tümmeln sich im grünen Rund


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri, du haste es einfach drauf

Hier bei uns am Kanal bin ich froh, wenn mal einer oder 2 beißen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, du haste es einfach drauf
> 
> Hier bei uns am Kanal bin ich froh, wenn mal einer oder 2 beißen.


In was für einem Kanal fischt du? Und vor allen Dingen wie?


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Aalzheimer und Andi ... Andi der ist aber bissel lüd oder hat der nur große Auge???


Diese gibt es bei uns im Kanal auch öfter Mal. Haben eine Silbrige Farbe und sehr große Augen. Aber keine richtigen Blanken. Wir nennen sie immer liebevoll die "Hässlichen". Das Fleisch ist sehr häufig bei denen auch etwas fester und manchmal auch Trockner.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer , hast wieder alles richtig gemacht ... hast den Dreh raus


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> In was für einem Kanal fischt du? Und vor allen Dingen wie?


Datteln-Hamm-Kanal. Ich habe 2 Stellfischruten und eine fische ich immer als Grundrute.


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Es hat endlich aufgehört zu regnen und die Sonne schaut manchmal bissel durch.
Werde jetzt Aalfutter zu schneiden und nach dem Mittag ziehe ich endlich los.


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Endlich am Wasser und die Ruten sind im Wasser. Wassertemperatur in 50cm Tiefe liegt bei 12 Grad.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Hier auch 12 Grad. 
Senken. Regnet ja gerade nicht.


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Bis jetzt nur gezuppel. Gerade nochmal ein heftiger Schauer durchgezogen. 
Zokker fischst du nur mit köfi?


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> ...
> Zokker fischst du nur mit köfi?


Eigentlich ja. Jetzt hab ich aber noch 2 mit Wurm drin und nur eine mit Fisch. Brauch ein paar Fischis für die Adler. 
Senken ging razz fazz. Der Plötz ist noch da, Ukis sind auch schon am zusammenrotten und 10 Gründlinge waren auch dabei. 

Angeln scharf.


----------



## Zmann (14. Mai 2021)

Schön das ihr schon am Wasser seid...ich starte dann auch ,heute andere Stelle...bin gespannt


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Dreckswetter ist es. Naja, morgen früh soll ja die Sonne 3h scheinen.


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Also das Wetter ist jetzt eigentlich topp, immer wieder blaue Wolkenlücken und der Regen ist erstmal durch für heute. Aber leider wollen die Fische nicht beißen.


----------



## Skott (14. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 374309
> 
> 
> Dreckswetter ist es. Naja, morgen früh soll ja die Sonne 3h scheinen.
> ...


PETRI Matthias, ein feiner Portionsbarsch! 
Aber es sieht ungemütlich aus, da ist an ein Nickerchen nicht zu denken, oder?


----------



## DenizJP (14. Mai 2021)

Petri an alle!

hier sinken zumindest in den Kreisgebieten am Main die Inzidenzwerte. heißt ich kann dann hoffentlich demnächst auch auf Aal und Co gehen.

und wenn es am Wochenende ist mach ich bis 5 durch und fahr dann heim xD


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Nein, hab gerade Haken gebunden.


Skott schrieb:


> PETRI Matthias, ein feiner Portionsbarsch!
> Aber es sieht ungemütlich aus, da ist an ein Nickerchen nicht zu denken, oder?


Du sagst es ... Ungemütlich


----------



## DenizJP (14. Mai 2021)

Willkommen im Club xD


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Willkommen Deniz
Würmer sind alle, jetzt wie immer mit Fisch.


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Was sind eigentlich deine Köfifavoriten Zokker?


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Diese gibt es bei uns im Kanal auch öfter Mal. Haben eine Silbrige Farbe und sehr große Augen. Aber keine richtigen Blanken. Wir nennen sie immer liebevoll die "Hässlichen". Das Fleisch ist sehr häufig bei denen auch etwas fester und manchmal auch Trockner.


Kein Wunder, - ihr dürft sie nach zu langem räuchern, nicht mehr zurück setzen.  Dann treibst ihnen die Augen nicht so raus und sie sind auch nicht so trocken.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Also der biss eben auf Plötz.
Ansonsten angle ich am liebsten mit Gründling.
So geschätzte 65.


----------



## NaabMäx (14. Mai 2021)

Wir setzen ja keine Aale mehr (Donaueinzugsgebiet) und die Fänge werden jedes Jahr weniger.
Denke irgendwann sind die letzten auch weg.
Wie viele Jahre bleibt der Aal im Süßwasser?


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Früher als es hier noch Gründlinge gab, war das auch mein Liebling. Hab hier seit rund 30 Jahren keinen mehr auf der Senke gehabt.


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ...
> Wie viele Jahre bleibt der Aal im Süßwasser?


Das kommt ganz auf die WT und das Nahrungsangebot an. Zwischen 5-6 und 15 Jahre. Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Zmann (14. Mai 2021)

Ich hab es nun auch bis ans Wasser geschafft...Neue alte Stelle...eine mit Fischfetzen und eine mit Tauwurm.
Wassertemperatur 14,5 Grad...Mathias legt hier wieder los wie die Feuerwehr,dickes Petri!


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Petri Heil Lars. 
Ich hab mich an Schilf gelegt, auf 1m, kann aber bis 2m tiefe werfen. Mal sehen ob was geht. Regen soll um 3 aufhören ... na hoffentlich.


----------



## kridkram (14. Mai 2021)

Also ich hab entweder eine total falsche Stelle gewählt, nicht die richtigen Köder dran oder........
Ich bin zu blöd.
Kein einziger richtiger Biss bis jetzt, da verliert man langsam die Lust. 
Falls ich morgen nochmal gehe, teste ich ein anderes Gewässer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Das kommt ganz auf die WT und das Nahrungsangebot an. Zwischen 5-6 und 15 Jahre. Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen.



Mitunter auch deutlich länger bis zu immer, und zwar unabhängig davon ob er abwandern könnte oder nicht.
Im Prinzip sind viele Aale die an der 90er Marke knabbern schon nicht mehr bereit noch abzuwandern...die Fische bleiben dann einfach in ihrem Habitat.

Einige große Aale von 88 - 96cm die ich 2008/09 in einem Gewässer fangen konnte, stammten nachweisbar aus dem Erstbesatz des Gewässers aus dem Jahre 1994/95.
Aus einem anderen Gewässer wußte ich, das der letzte Aalbesatz noch aus den 80er Jahren war, also schon ü20 Jahre alte Fische.

In beiden Fällen war die Abwandermöglichkeit jederzeit gegeben, die Fische taten es dennoch nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wir setzen ja keine Aale mehr (Donaueinzugsgebiet) und die Fänge werden jedes Jahr weniger.
> Denke irgendwann sind die letzten auch weg.
> Wie viele Jahre bleibt der Aal im Süßwasser?


Ist auch alles ne Preisfrage. Der Verband hier in Mittelfranken hat dieses Jahr keine Glasaale bekommen (man wollte wohl die aufgerufenen Preise nicht bieten) und vorgestreckter Aal mit 6g kostet pro Stück einen Euro. Dann eben erstmals ohne Aalbesatz in den Flüssen. Der Aal geht, der Waller kommt. 7 Stück zwischen 30 und 70cm gestern. Schmeckt mindestens genau so gut wie Aal.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mitunter auch deutlich länger bis zu immer, und zwar unabhängig davon ob er abwandern könnte oder nicht.
> Im Prinzip sind viele Aale die an der 90er Marke knabbern schon nicht mehr bereit noch abzuwandern...die Fische bleiben dann einfach in ihrem Habitat.
> 
> Einige große Aale von 88 - 96cm die ich 2008/09 in einem Gewässer fangen konnte, stammten nachweisbar aus dem Erstbesatz des Gewässers aus dem Jahre 1994/95.
> ...


Da liegst du falsch. Jeder Aal hat den Instinkt, am Ende seiner Lebenszeit in die Sargassosee zurückzuwandern. Das kann aber durchaus bis 30 Jahre dauern. Guckst du z.B. hier: https://www.bund.net/themen/tiere-pflanzen/tiere/fische/aal/


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2021)

Hab gerade 5min gelegen. Unerhört. 
Ü80


----------



## inextremo6 (15. Mai 2021)

Petri Zokker,ne fette Granate


----------



## Zmann (15. Mai 2021)

Ich bin wieder zuhause,kein Biss,wieder neue Stelle suchen bis es wieder klappt.
Schöne Schlange Mathias da kommt die Nacht bestimmt noch was!


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2021)

Petri an alle erfolgreichen.
Bei mir bisher nur kacke.
Nachdem sich die erste Nach gar nix tat hatte ich Donnerstag gegen Mittag einen überraschenden Biss, allerdings hing die Schnur irgendwo am Grund fest, der Fisch stieg aus und dann verlor ich noch die komplette Montage.
Abends wollte ich dann für die nächsten 2 Nächte den Spot wechseln wofür ich gute 1,5km mit dem Trolley hätte laufen müssen. Bin aber dabei in nen fetten Regen gekommen, 1h im Auto gewartet, sollte aber noch eine weitere Stunde bis 22.00 Uhr so weiter gehen weswegen ich dann nachhause gefahren bin.
War trotzdem ne kurze Nacht denn ich bin morgens gleich wieder ans Wasser. Punkt 5.00 Uhr am Parkplatz, 5.55 Uhr beide Ruten scharf. Allerdings erneut vergeblich, ganzen Tag passierte wieder nix, kein Fisch springt, keine Pieper, nix.
Trotzdem erlebte ich das bisherige positive Highlight der Tour als eine Ringelnatter durch mein Schirmzelt ins Wasser wollte.








Habe dann gestern Abend nochmal den Platz gewechselt und Fische aktuell wieder da wo ich Donnerstag den Fisch verloren hatte. Habe gerade mit dem ersten Tageslicht nochmal beide Ruten neu gemacht, Grundelkontrolle, gibt wenig schlimmeres als nach 15h festzustellen, dass man ohne Boilies angelt.   Reiße das jetzt noch bis nachmittags runter aber große Hoffnung habe ich nicht.
Mehr als die Chance auf einen Lucky Punch sehe ich eigentlich nicht.
Naja, immerhin kann ich mir nicht vorwerfen ich hätte es nicht probiert.
Abends geht's dann an ein anderen Fluss zum Waller angeln.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2021)

Na dann Petri Heil jkc. 
Bei mir kam auch nix mehr. Bin aber sehr zufrieden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Sonne habe ich, heute Morgen, so 2min gesehen. 

Adler wollen auch nicht ... müssen halt die Möwen und Krähen her halten.


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Bin auch schon wieder am Start. Scheizz Sucht


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

So an dieser Stelle Null nix nada probier gleich noch anderen Spot bissl auf Meister Esox dann evtl abends noch 2 Std vor der Sperrstunde :/


----------



## Slick (15. Mai 2021)

Petri allen


----------



## zokker (15. Mai 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Zu klein schlechtes Bild müsste schnell zurück


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Mini zu schluss


----------



## Seele (15. Mai 2021)

Bisschen vor der Buli Forellen ärgern....


----------



## Seele (15. Mai 2021)

Schwupps, da mag schon die erste zum Grillen







15 min hab ich noch, schauen wir mal.


----------



## Seele (15. Mai 2021)

Zapparalott


----------



## kridkram (15. Mai 2021)

Petri Seele zur Rebo.
Bei uns gibt es in den Flüssen kaum noch welche, da sie nicht mehr besetzt werden.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn nix geht, geht Karpfen ^^


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Neustart hoffe immer noch auf Aal langsam zieht Regen auf


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2021)

Aal werd ich morgen Mittag mit Köfi probieren 

das erste Mal seit langem am Main Ansitz


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Aal hätte ich auch gerne bis jetzt drei Minihechte auf Köfi und Wurm alle so wie der von Mittag. Fische mit sehr dünnem Stahl wegen den massig Hechten hier, denkt ihr das verschreckt Aale


----------



## DenizJP (15. Mai 2021)

Kollegen haben ihre 90er Aale auf Stahl gefangen in einem See 

bei starker Strömung mit Köfi werden die wohl net zimperlich sein


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Mai 2021)

Gerade auf Mono umgestellt und kleinste Laube die ich hatte. Ergebnis 59 cm


----------



## kridkram (15. Mai 2021)

Kizzo40 
Fische an einem See in Bayern bei Tag mit Köfi auch mit 7x7 Stahlvorfach in 5kg Tragkraft, da es dort auch viele Hechte gibt. Das ist schön weich und die Aale stört es scheinbar nicht! Jedenfalls hab ich schon öfters damit welche gefangen.


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2021)

Da ist das Ding.  
Meter20 auf Tauwurmbündel am Buhnenkopf.





Erster Ansitzwaller, nach ca. 30 bis 35 Versuchen am Hausgewässer, das erste Mal auswärts probiert und kazaaaang!

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (16. Mai 2021)

Sauber 

dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2021)

Danke, richtiger Traum. Sogar auf ne erstmals benutze Kombo. Das kann alles gar nicht wahr sein.


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen. Fettes Petri JKC der hätte bei mir als Aalangler alles gesprengt.Gestern Nacht gabs 3 Aale  u einen Zander, ausser einen 65er ging alles wieder rein.heute bisher 4 Aale einen guten 60er u einen ü ,80er dabei, wobei eben noch eine Granate kurz vorm Kescher sich abdrehte. Aber es läuft, allen am Wasser beste Fänge


----------



## Kizzo40 (16. Mai 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Kizzo40
> Fische an einem See in Bayern bei Tag mit Köfi auch mit 7x7 Stahlvorfach in 5kg Tragkraft, da es dort auch viele Hechte gibt. Das ist schön weich und die Aale stört es scheinbar nicht! Jedenfalls hab ich schon öfters damit welche gefangen.


Vielen Dank,ich benutzte auch 7×7 kommt mir auch sehr weich vor aber VB sicher war ich mir bis jetzt nicht


----------



## hanzz (16. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri jkc 

Und allen anderen Nachteulen auch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Mai 2021)

Paar Tage abwesend hier und es hat voll gerappelt hier...
Allen ein ganz Fettes Petri die am Wasser bzw. erfolgreich waren!!!

jkc  :
Geiles Ding, ist dir voll gegönnt meinerseits du fleißiger Big-Fisch-Catcher!!!
Einfach nur genial die Vielfalt an Arten in ordentlicher Größe bei dir !!!
Weiter so !!!

zokker  :
Glückwunsch auch zum guten Start in die Saison... Was ich aber viel spannender finde, ist dass anfüttern von Adler und zuzuschauen wie die sich die Beute greifen... 
Einfach beneidenswert !!!


----------



## Kizzo40 (16. Mai 2021)

Bin auch los, grad gabs nen dünnen Aal kam zurück wei nicht massig oder knapp und schwer zu messen.


----------



## zokker (16. Mai 2021)

Petri an Seele (geile Bilder), Deniz, Christian, jkc und Paul.

Das ist ja der Super Gau, wenn sich ein richtig guter Aal vor dem Kescher abdreht. Paul mein Beileid ...


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Mai 2021)

Ja Zokker ist schon voll ärgerlich.War wieder mal ein Doppelbiss. Gerade den Grossen eingesagt, wobei wir feststellten,dass eine Pose verschwunden war. Mein Sohn angehauen, den Aal aus den Seerosenwurzeln geprügelt, der dann  anfing sich kurz vorm Kescher zu drehen,Pose flog uns fast gegen den Kopf u der Aal drehte sich noch ohne Haken gefühlte 5 Sekunden an der Oberfläche weiter. Der hat uns somit nochmal richtig in den Arsch getreten.


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

Immer wenn ich posten will versemmel ich ein Biss


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

Schnauze voll jetzt mit Köfi Haken.

Und leichte schauer heute


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

Ein Fingerlanges Rotauge und ½pfund Güster, die guten Bisse sind alle nicht hängen geblieben.


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Mai 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Gerade auf Mono umgestellt und kleinste Laube die ich hatte. Ergebnis 59 cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast ja auch ganz genau da geangelt, wo sich ein kleiner Hecht gerne hinstellt : Ufernah/Krautlücke.

Nimm mal Tauwurmbündel , wenn´s wieder geht nachts und dann mitten im Fluß ...

R.S.


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

2 Brassen hab ich noch bekommen das Bild vom Größeren ist beschädigt ich hoffe die gopro hat ihn drauf.

Der hatte ca 55cm


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich posten will versemmel ich ein Biss


bei mir sind das immer ganz andere "Verlegenheiten"


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

Hatte ich auch mal 6 Stunden mit Boilies und der einzige biss war als ich die Hose offen hatte.


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

Auf den letzten drücker noch einen 50+ gefangen, vaddern ist auch nicht schneider geblieben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal 6 Stunden mit Boilies und der einzige biss war als ich die Hose offen hatte.


Dann solltest du deine Köderwahl überdenken und dir das zu Nutze machen


----------



## Stulle (16. Mai 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Dann solltest du deine Köderwahl überdenken und dir das zu Nutze machen


Angeln mit Anacondas ist bestimmt verboten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Angeln mit Anacondas ist bestimmt verboten.


erstaunlich, wie viel Leute eine Blindschleiche nicht von einer Würgeschlange unterscheiden können.


----------



## Skott (16. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Angeln mit Anacondas ist bestimmt verboten.


Du Angeber...


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen, eigentlich wollte ich die ganze Zeit live berichten, aber die Aale hielten mich die ganze Zeit in Schacht. Ab 23:30 Bisse im 10 Minuten Takt, Erst gabs bloss kleine aber die Größe wurde kontinuierlich besser. Angefangen mit 40cm der letzte hat ü 80.war sehr aufregend und spannend, mit ausreichend Materialschlacht. Bin mehr als zufrieden.Bis jetzt 7 Aale davon 4 mitgenommen zw.63 und ü 80er .
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Die beiden Aale auf den Fotos kamen im Abstand von 10 Minuten. Bestimmt  Verwandte. Wünsche allen am Wasser beste Fänge. Feierabendkulisse


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Mai 2021)

Einen gabs noch als Bonus. Gute Nacht


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2021)

Petri Paul. 
Ja, in solchen Aalnächte hat man voll zu tun. 
Dein Kescher kommt mir sehr klein vor. Hat ich auch mal. Ich hab mir einen größeren gekauft.


----------



## kridkram (18. Mai 2021)

Topp Paul! Das war doch eine aufregende Nacht. Was waren deine Köder? 
Hast du die ganze Nacht munter auf einem Stuhl verbracht? Auch mal als Frage an die anderen hier. Bei Zokker weiß ich es ja!


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Mai 2021)

Guten Morgen Zokker,
ja ist er auch.Mein Sohn hat sich den mal gewünscht und der lag für mich in unmittelbarer Nähe.
Mein groesserer Kescher lag gut verpackt in der Bootskiste und auf der Kiste mein ganzer Unrat.
Es herschte, wie immer Chaos im Boot,war teilweise überfordert.:Biss, Hänger,Vorfach gerissen, an der nächsten Rute beisst es schon wieder........

Hi Kridkram,angefangen mit Rotwürmer, danach mit 2 Tauwürmern und schon wurden die Aale groessser.
Gesessen,,wie immer aufm Stuhl, gegen früher schon Luxus für mich und bin ich gewöhnt,da mich mein Job jeden Tag 8Std.an den Stuhl fesselt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Mai 2021)

Da sag ich mal Fettes Petri...
In solchen Situationen ist die Nacht viel zu kurz, ich liebe solche Nächte ...


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Mai 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Einen gabs noch als Bonus. Gute Nacht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ein dickes Petri von mir...Werde es heute Abend mit nem Kollegen am Rhein probieren... Wasser hat 15 Grad und ist leicht erhöht. Eigentlich sehr gute Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Mai 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ein dickes Petri von mir...Werde es heute Abend mit nem Kollegen am Rhein probieren... Wasser hat 15 Grad und ist leicht erhöht. Eigentlich sehr gute Vorraussetzungen.


Mich hält auch nichts mehr zu Hause, werde auch diese Woche zum Rhein fahren... Viel Erfolg und Hoffnung auf ne gute Nacht....


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mich hält auch nichts mehr zu Hause, werde auch diese Woche zum Rhein fahren... Viel Erfolg und Hoffnung auf ne gute Nacht....


Danke dir auch....Sind halt sehr gute Vorraussetzungen, da muss man es einfach versuchen, auch wenn die Arbeit am nächsten Tag ruft


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2021)

ich warte derweil geduldig, dass die Ausgangssperre aufgehoben wird ^^


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich warte derweil geduldig, dass die Ausgangssperre aufgehoben wird ^^



dito
sind seit Samstag unter 100


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Mai 2021)

Wir bei uns auch erst 2 Werktage.. Frühestens ab Samstag ist dies hier rum... Deswegen fahre ich schon zum angeln woanders hin..Letzte Woche Weser bei Höxter, Samstag Kanal bei Münster und heute Rhein im Kreis Kleve ^^


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2021)

hab ich auch überlegt aber da Rhein-Main Gebiet ist da noch Geduld angesagt..


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Mai 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hab ich auch überlegt aber da Rhein-Main Gebiet ist da noch Geduld angesagt..


Das ist mies, wie weit ist der nächste frei Kreis entfernt? Zur Weser waren es für mich z.b. 160 Kilometer Strecke, zum Rhein sinds auch über 100....Wenns hier wieder frei ist gehe ich eher am Kanal oder die Lippe, da kann ich jeden Abend gefühlt hin


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2021)

Also der Main-Taunus-Kreis ist hoffentlich ab morgen oder übermorgen frei ^^

das eigentliche Thema ist aber die Heimreise xD da ich in Frankfurt Stadt wohne. Oder wenn das Wetter es erlaubt bis 5 durchangeln und dann entspannt heimfahren...


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Mai 2021)

das eigentliche Thema ist ...
Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen.​


----------



## Kizzo40 (18. Mai 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> das eigentliche Thema ist ...
> Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen.​


Ich will Fänge sehen


----------



## Slick (18. Mai 2021)

Neue Stelle

Eine Grundel nach der Anderen.


----------



## Kay1 (18. Mai 2021)

Ich bin auf dem Weg, ist ein herrlicher Abend.


----------



## ralle (18. Mai 2021)

Petri Heil -- etwas neidisch bin ich schon !!


----------



## Slick (19. Mai 2021)

Ein Schnürsenkel, hat aber sehr tief geschluckt.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2021)

Bin nun auf dem Heimweg…

war am Vereinsgewässer mitten tief im Wald.
leider keine Bisse auf beiden Ruten 

als dann ein Hirsch in ca 30-40m Entfernung auftauchte und zu Blöken anfing war das mir zu viel des guten…

trotz Anscheinen mit der Lampe nahm er nicht Reißaus…

also ging ich zuerst xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Mai 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Ein Schnürsenkel, hat aber sehr tief geschluckt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 374692


Petri zum kleinen Schleicher Slick, Da musst Du Dir relativ wenig Gedanken drüber machen. Wenn Du da versuchst irgendwas mit der Zange zu lösen, machst Du mehr kaputt als das Du hilfst. Das Vorfach einfach kurz vor dem Maul durchtrennen und zurück mit dem Burschen. Die schaffen das.


----------



## Slick (19. Mai 2021)

Die Aale stecken schon was weg.

Hab das Vorfach gekürzt und ab ins Wasser.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2021)

Damals als wir noch Aale in Drahtsetzkeschern gehältert haben lag die todesrate bei blutenden Fischen bis zum nächsten Morgen bei 100%. Wenn abschneiden, dann direkt ohne Löseversuch.


----------



## Kizzo40 (19. Mai 2021)

Ich greif mal 2 -3 Std an. Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2021)

Ruten scharf


----------



## Kizzo40 (19. Mai 2021)

Erster Biss. Little Tinca 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Schwimmt wieder


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2021)

Zuschauer sind auch schon da


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. Mai 2021)

Na da ist das Mittagessen für Morgen ja gesichert


----------



## Jason (19. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ruten scharf
> Anhang anzeigen 374736


Ich wünsch dir mal viel Glück, zieh was raus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## STRULIK (19. Mai 2021)

Raubbrassen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Ich wünsch dir mal viel Glück, zieh was raus.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Danke..war aber nen Satz mit X.
Nichtmal ansatzweise nen Anfasser gehabt, von daher Abfahrt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Mai 2021)

Also dann doch die Enten


----------



## Blueser (20. Mai 2021)

War gestern Abend auch mal draußen. Ist ein 40er Karpfen auf Wurm mit Pose geworden, schwimmt natürlich wieder. Muss allerdings nochmal raus, meinen Kescher holen, falls noch da ... 




 PS: der Kescher war natürlich verschwunden. Ärgerlich, auch wenn es "nur" einer von Norma war. Der war wirklich gut ...


----------



## Bootsy48 (20. Mai 2021)

Hab es mit meinem Gespann mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft


----------



## Bootsy48 (20. Mai 2021)

Wenigstens kein Schneider


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Mai 2021)

Ich starte heute auch mal durch...
Auto gepackt, 19.00h ist Abfahrt...
Allen viel Spaß die es ans Wasser schaffen !!!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Mai 2021)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Hab es mit meinem Gespann mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft


 Hel,

ohne zu wissen aus welcher Ecke du kommst und angelst aber zeckentechnisch sieht es einwandfrei aus!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Kay1 (20. Mai 2021)

Am Dienstag gab es keine Aale wie gewünscht aber drei Pfannenbarsche. Aber heute vielleicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2021)

Neuer Versuch am anderen, aber bekannten Gewässer


----------



## Peter117 (20. Mai 2021)

Ooooh - die alten Tournaments - wie schön...


----------



## zokker (20. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch am anderen, aber bekannten Gewässer



Na, ich wünsch dir was ... allerdings kann ich da so gar nicht dran glauben ... dein Geschirr sieht viel zu geleckt aus ... 

das muß abgegrabbelt sein und Schuppen dran kleben ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Mai 2021)

und von allen, bitte auswerfen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2021)

Vermelde dann mal den ersten...ging gleich wieder rein, daher mal ohne Bild


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2021)

Schon besser, um die 65


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2021)

Gleiche Rute paar Minuten später


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gleiche Rute paar Minuten später
> Anhang anzeigen 374856


Willste dem nen Sitzplatz anbieten? 
Petri!


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gleiche Rute paar Minuten später
> Anhang anzeigen 374856


Sauberes Geschirr,...... saubere Aale..............


----------



## Slick (20. Mai 2021)

Erster 75-80


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Mai 2021)

Könnte gut 70 sein...Bild ist schmu, wollte aber nicht lange Fackeln


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Mai 2021)

Petri den Fängern..Sitze an Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, hier ist totenstille.......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2021)

Bin voll am ablusern... Voll Wind aufgekommen...


----------



## Slick (21. Mai 2021)

Habe einen guten noch verloren.Angle mit ganzen Tauwurm.

Hier auch wieder Totenstille.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2021)

Dürfte auch so um die 65 sein


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2021)

Hab 2 Uhr eingepackt, kam nix mehr.
65,60,69,62cm...bin mehr wie zufrieden.   
3 weitere Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2021)

Dann mal Fettes Petri @ Rudi und slick...
Jetzt Schicht im Schacht und nu nach Hause reinschleichen...Fünf  kurze aber heftige Bisse gehabt, leider keiner kleben geblieben


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Schleichern Männers. Ich bin heute mal am großen Fluss


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Zwei konnte ich schon überlisten. An der Größe arbeite ich noch


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Petri an Rudi ... hätte ich nicht gedacht .
Fettes Petri auch an Slick, schöner Aal.

Aalzheimer nun wieder, der kann die Nacht nicht abwarten ... Petri Heil ... ich freue mich schon auf Eimerbilder ...

Ich überlege ob ich heute auch noch raus fahre, soll sehr windig und nass werden ... das ist aber auch ein scheixx Wetter dieses Jahr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zwei könnte ich schon überlisten. Am der Größe arbeite ich noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri Aalzheimer ,

hat er 45cm?  Schöner Brataal dann !

Kescher noch was aus dem großen Fluss ...

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> das ist aber auch ein scheixx Wetter dieses Jahr.


Und wie. Wir haben Herbst.
Kotzt mich auch an.
Aber wir können es nicht ändern.


Petri allen Fängern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Torsten...
Wünsche dir nicht soviel Wind wie angesagt...
Hier ist’s ordentlich Wind, hat schon gestern Nacht gut angefangen...
Langes Wochenende, allen viel Erfolg die den Wind trotzen und ans Wasser kommen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und wie. Wir haben Herbst.
> Kotzt mich auch an.
> Aber wir können es nicht ändern.
> 
> ...


Hanzz , die Natur braucht mal einen regenreichen Frühsommer - ansonsten wird die Gretel noch von der AnnaLena adoptiert - die Gretel hat´s geschafft, dass die Lieblingsfarbe vom Michel ja nun das Gegenteil von rot is , das muss man als trotziges Kleinkind erstmal hinkriegen 

Aber ernsthaft - soll noch oft regnen , die Natur braucht das !

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Na, ich wünsch dir was ... allerdings kann ich da so gar nicht dran glauben ... dein Geschirr sieht viel zu geleckt aus ...
> 
> das muß abgegrabbelt sein und Schuppen dran kleben ...



Der Senfeimer war abgegrabbelt genug .... das mußte reichen


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hanzz , die Natur braucht mal einen regenreichen Frühsommer - ansonsten wird die Gretel noch von der AnnaLena adoptiert - die Gretel hat´s geschafft, dass die Lieblingsfarbe vom Michel ja nun das Gegenteil von rot is , das muss man als trotziges Kleinkind erstmal hinkriegen
> 
> Aber ernsthaft - soll noch oft regnen , die Natur braucht das !
> 
> ...


Bin ich deiner Meinung.
Kann gerne regnen, aber kann dabei ruhig ein bisschen wärmer und weniger windig sein.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich wollte ich bald los. Bin schon im Bootschuppen. Ich glaube ich verschiebe das noch ein paar h. Es schüttet aus Eimern und es blitzt und donnert.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Mai 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bin ich deiner Meinung.
> Kann gerne regnen, aber kann dabei ruhig ein bisschen wärmer und weniger windig sein.


Hallo,

richtig, der Regen juckt nicht, ist übrigens mengenmäßig gar nicht soviel, hat halt meist schön leicht durchgeregnet. Bei uns bis jetzt, 21. Mai, sind es genau 100 Prozent des langjährigen Mittels für den Monat Mai. Was aber Mist ist, ist die Kälte, welche nun schon sieben Wochen andauert. Mein Wein fängt jetzt langsam an zu blühen, das tut der normalerweise so Ende April/Anfang Mai. Der ist also 3 Wochen später dran. Bei anderen Pflanzen ist es ähnlich. Kälte hatte man schon immer wieder ein paar Tage im Mai oder auch April, aber dass es, wie jetzt, seit 7 Wochen im Durchschnitt 3 Grad zu kalt ist, das hatten wir, zumindest die letzten 40 Jahre, nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## DenizJP (21. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zwei könnte ich schon überlisten. Am der Größe arbeite ich noch




Petri! Ich werd versuchen wenn alles gut geht am Montag Abend ENDLICH loszuziehen ^^

ist das ne Selbsthakmontage bei dir auf dem Foto?


----------



## Minimax (21. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch am anderen, aber bekannten Gewässer
> Anhang anzeigen 374831


Schönes Pärchen- das sind SS2600 an Aqualite Power Floats mit Bimmelrudi-Posen, oder?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2021)

Rute stimmt, Posen auch, Rollen sind 1600er..langt völlig an den Ruten und machts nicht zu wuchtig 
Schnur verwende ich ne 0.28er Gamakatsu G-Line in camou-grün


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

So, stand jetzt 11 Stück. Davon zwei im Eimer. Denke so zwischen 50-55. Ist eher die Kinderstube unterwegs heute. Aber die Weseraale machen das durch ihren Umfang wieder weg.

DenizJP 
Nein, durchlaufblei


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Für zokker


----------



## Slick (21. Mai 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer

Sei froh das du die Grundeln nicht gefunden hast.

Mit wie viel Blei angels du?

Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Zack, einer mehr. 

Hier ist Gezeitenweser. Im Strom gibt es keine Grundeln. Viel zu viel Strömung. 170 Gramm


----------



## Slick (21. Mai 2021)

Petri

Danke


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Man, das ja richtig Arbeit bei dir Aalzheimer. Petri. 

Ich bin auch los. Einigermaßen trocken her gekommen. Jetzt scheint sogar die Sonne. Köfis hab ich noch vom letzten Mal. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Ich lieg schon wieder unter Land. Ist mir mitten auf dem See dann doch zu blöde. Ganz schön Energie in der Luft. Blitzt und donnert.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich lieg schon wieder unter Land. Ist mir mitten auf dem See dann doch zu blöde. Ganz schön Energie in der Luft. Blitzt und donnert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann bleibe da, Strom macht klein, schwarz und hässlich.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Ich glaub ich hab alles richtig gemacht. Strömung wie sau. 








Ich bleib jetzt auch hier. Ist zwar die selbe Stelle wie letztes Mal und das versuche ich eigentlich zu vermeiden, aber was hilft es, der Wind...


----------



## kridkram (21. Mai 2021)

Hab jetzt auch die Ruten im Wasser. Wollte eigentlich senken und dann eine auf Köfi. Zum Glück ist mir noch eingefallen, angle heute doch in der Hauptsperre und da ist Köfi erst  ab Juni frei, ui ui das hätte schief gehen können! 
Petri Aalzheimer zu den Aalen. Ist schon von Vorteil wenn man in Fliessgewässern und nahe am Meer angeln kann. 
Hier ist man auf den Besatz angewiesen.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Mai 2021)




----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Das sieht ja übel aus Matthias. Aber hier kommt es auch immer wieder dicke. Aber es gibt auch schöne momente


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Ich stehe jetzt bei 19. Die letzten beiden waren schon richtig gute Aale. Sechs Stück sind im Eimer


----------



## Zmann (21. Mai 2021)

Hut ab,ich sitze auch wieder diesmal in einer kleinen Bucht eine mit Köfi eine mit Wurm.
Petri an alle die draußen sind!


----------



## derporto (21. Mai 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Schlangen!
Sitze auch, allerdings bislang wieder nur grundeln. Unten seht ihr 2 Grundeln von vor ner Stunde. Weiß einer von euch woher der Farbunterschied kommt? Laichkleid? Andere Art? Danke für eure Hinweise.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Mai 2021)

Einfach Hammer Torsten, Fettes Petri sag ich nur ...


----------



## Minimax (21. Mai 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Schlangen!
> Sitze auch, allerdings bislang wieder nur grundeln. Unten seht ihr 2 Grundeln von vor ner Stunde. Weiß einer von euch woher der Farbunterschied kommt? Laichkleid? Andere Art? Danke für eure Hinweise.


Grundelmilchner betreiben Brutpflege und bewachen das Gelege. Währenddessen sind sie Schwarz gefärbt.


----------



## derporto (21. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Grundelmilchner betreiben Brutpflege und bewachen das Gelege. Währenddessen sind sie Schwarz gefärbt.


Vielen Dank! Dass die Männchen Brutpflege betreiben und aktuell Laichzeit ist wusste ich. Vom Farbunterschied wusste ich bislang nichts. Ich hatte auch bereits Milchner, welche keine Verfärbung hatten. Interessante Fische.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer, ja da gibt es noch Aale. 

Allerdings ...  möchtest du das immer haben? 

Ich bin auch mal gerne Schneider, freut man sich um so mehr, wenn es mal wieder läuft. 

Ich hab hier den Badewanneneffekt, ständig (halbstündig) wechselnde Störung und nicht zu knapp. 
Wenn das nicht nachlässt kann ich nicht mit Piepser angeln, nur Bremse lösen.


----------



## Zmann (21. Mai 2021)

Der Halbmond scheint hier so helle,er könnte glatt als Vollmond durch gehen...


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer fängt in einer Nacht mehr maßige Aale als ich in meiner ganzen Anglerlaufbahn ...


----------



## Slick (21. Mai 2021)

Petri Allen

Ich warte immer noch auf die Aale

Gerade erwischt


----------



## derporto (21. Mai 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Petri Allen
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf die Aale
> 
> ...


Petri zum Wels! Wo sitzte?


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Zmann schrieb:


> Der Halbmond scheint hier so helle,er könnte glatt als Vollmond durch gehen...


Hier auch.

Noch nix, nicht mal ein zuppeln.

Petri zum Wels Slick.


----------



## zokker (21. Mai 2021)

Man man, wir haben bald Juni und ich sitze hier mit zwei Trainingsanzügen und 3 paar Socken.


----------



## Zmann (21. Mai 2021)

Bin auch dick angezogen,bei mir hat sich ein kleiner Brassen erbarmt und den Wurm genommen ansonsten nix...


----------



## STRULIK (21. Mai 2021)

Der erste Zander dieses Jahr


----------



## kridkram (21. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Noch nix, nicht mal ein zuppeln.


Ist bei mir nicht anders. Mach noch bis 12 und dann Abflug.


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Mai 2021)

Petri den Fängern
Aalzheimer:
Wahnsinn, was ne Menge. Ich glaube, wenn man neben dir sitzt, fängt man ein Drittel oder so wenn überhaupt


----------



## Slick (21. Mai 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Petri zum Wels! Wo sitzte?


Petri Dank

Ich sitze am Main.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2021)

Schöner Wels. Dickes Petri. 

zokker 
Nein, immer würde ich das nicht haben wollen. Aber so ein paar ansitze im Jahr ist das schon ganz geil. Wobei auch bei uns im Kanal läuft es ja häufig gut. Aber sogar die Jungs hier an der Weser kennen Ihn, diesen Schneider


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich stehe jetzt bei 19. Die letzten beiden waren schon richtig gute Aale. Sechs Stück sind im Eimer



Phantastisch! Herzliches Petri zu dieser Strecke. und natürlich auch an alle anderen Fänger des Abends.
Ich hatte lediglich einzwei Zuppler, und einen Untermaßigen. Ist eher so ein typisches Ergebnis für mich.  



zokker schrieb:


> Man man, wir haben bald Juni und ich sitze hier mit zwei Trainingsanzügen und 3 paar Socken.


Ich hatte auch den Thermoanzug an, so ab 22.30 war das keine schlechte Wahl. Hab um 00:00 Schluss gemacht.


----------



## Zmann (22. Mai 2021)

Ich hab Schluss gemacht es kam nix mehr,diese Aalsaison geht ziemlich bescheiden los...


----------



## Slick (22. Mai 2021)

Zum Glück habe ich eine gute Internetverbindung.
An den Ruten tut sich nix.


----------



## Slick (22. Mai 2021)

Mein Aal doch noch erwischt 70 cm


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2021)

Petri Slick. 

Bei mir nix, schön abgeschneidert. 
Adler sind auch keine da
und kein ordentlicher Sonnenaufgang. 
Ne ne ... ist das alles schlimm.


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2021)

Petri Leute.
Bei uns immerhin "etwas" Sonnenaufgang.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Aber Fische auch Fehlanzeige. 
Außerdem sitze ich wieder mal mit Winterjacke, Halstuch und Mütze.  

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Mai 2021)

Aktuelle Lage


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Mai 2021)

Keine Lust aufzustehen. Aber ich sollte. Wasser ist gut


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Keine Lust aufzustehen. Aber ich sollte. Wasser ist gut


Du Langschläfer, ich bin schon um 5 hoch.
... hätte ich mir aber auch schenken können ... nicht mal die Möwen, geschweige denn die Adler, haben lust zu fressen. Wetter ist jetzt aber schön.


----------



## Skott (22. Mai 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Slick.
> 
> Bei mir nix, schön abgeschneidert.
> Adler sind auch keine da
> ...


Dafür hast du gestern Abend faszinierend schöne Stimmungsbilder kurz vor dem Unwetter eingefangen, Matthias!  
Diese Farben kurz vor dem Knall und die flach einfallende Sonne sind der Hammer, am besten gefällt mir das Bild, wo du 
unter Land gegangen bist und vor dir über dem Schilf sich der dunkle Wolkenberg auftürmt...
...ich kann mir schon denken, dass einem da ein bißchen anders wird...


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Mai 2021)

Möchte morgen mal meinen Tro testen, neues ich glaube sehr schweres Gewässer


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Mai 2021)

Grosses Glück


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2021)

Danke Wolfgang für das Lob, genau so sehe ich das auch. Die Adler kamen auch noch, war ihnen früh morgens wohl zu Windstill. 

Feierabend


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ging nix mehr, bin jetzt zuhause " Frauchen bespassen" weil heute Abend soll nach Ende der Ausgangssperre endlich mal zum Nachfischn gehen


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Dafür hast du gestern Abend faszinierend schöne Stimmungsbilder kurz vor dem Unwetter eingefangen, Matthias!
> Diese Farben kurz vor dem Knall und die flach einfallende Sonne sind der Hammer, am besten gefällt mir das Bild, wo du
> unter Land gegangen bist und vor dir über dem Schilf sich der dunkle Wolkenberg auftürmt...
> ...ich kann mir schon denken, dass einem da ein bißchen anders wird...


Ich finde die die Bilder auch immer geil, und bewundere daß Wissen über Vögel


----------



## Skott (22. Mai 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Bei mir ging nix mehr, bin jetzt zuhause " Frauchen bespassen" weil heute Abend soll nach Ende der Ausgangssperre endlich mal zum Nachfischn gehen


Das ist aber eine Steilvorlage von dir, die nicht unbeantwortet bleiben kann...
Das hört sich ganz so an, als wenn du die Zeitleiste für die "eheliche Pflichterfüllung" um ~12 Stunden verschoben hast...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Mai 2021)

Gestern nur Pleiten Pech und Pannen am Main

dafür hat der Kollege nen schönen Waller gezogen 

jetzt sitze ich am Vereinsgewässer und hab nen schönen Run gehabt


----------



## Slick (22. Mai 2021)

Petri Deniz


----------



## DenizJP (22. Mai 2021)

Danke


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Deniz, tolle Fische ...


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Mai 2021)

Petri allen Fängern. 
Sind wirklich schöne Fische dabei.


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Mai 2021)

So nach der bespassung bin ich wieder am Wasser


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Mai 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine Steilvorlage von dir, die nicht unbeantwortet bleiben kann...
> Das hört sich ganz so an, als wenn du die Zeitleiste für die "eheliche Pflichterfüllung" um ~12 Stunden verschoben hast...


Also " eheliche Pflichten " sicher nicht, da ich nicht verheiratet bin   . ist aber dennoch mein Frauchen und bissl die Beziehung pflegen muss man(n) auch


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2021)

So, es war ein schönes, Teils nasses und Windiges Weserwochenende. Ab Samstagmittag ging die Bissfrequenz stark nach unten. Das Wasser drückte durch den Wind stark rein hier. Also Höhe Strömung. Insgesamt habe ich bestimmt über 30 Aale gefangen. Ein paar schöne für den Rauch durften mit nach Hause.


----------



## bw1 (23. Mai 2021)

Super, das ist mal ne Ausbeute! Die sehen ziemlich dick und fett aus, Nahrung scheint es da reichlich zu geben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2021)

Die sind alle vollgefressen mit Muscheln und Krabben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2021)

Dein Eimer ist putt, brauchst nen neuen


----------



## zokker (23. Mai 2021)

Petri Aalzheimer ... tolles Eimerbild


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri, aber sowas von !!!
Bei mir ist Katerstimmung heute, werde die Woche aber auch angreifen  !!!


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer - sehr schöne Aale , die sind auch bildhübsch gefärbt !

Wie würdest du denn die Quote beschreiben - auf wieviele Untermaßige kam so im Schnitt einer mit Mindestmaß ( 45cm. ).

Da wimmelts ja auch von den Lütten ... 

R.s.


----------



## Gerd II (23. Mai 2021)

Glückwunsch Aalzheimer, da kann ja Dein Räucherofen bald wieder glühen. 
Bei uns hier oben ist das leider so, wenn Du am Abend mal einen bekommst kannst Du Dich glücklich schätzen. 
Zweie, das ist schon fast rekordverdächtig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Mai 2021)

Danke Euch. Der Eimer hatte einen kleinen Unfall mit einem Hund und Radfahrer am Kanal. Ist aber funktionsfähig. Habe nen neuen Verschluss eingebaut.

Ich hatte wie gesagt über 30 Aale. 12 Stück habe ich mitgenommen. Die sind zwischen 50-75cm gewesen. Da drunter sind alle zurück gegangen, obwohl man da auch nen 45er locker als räucheraal mitnehmen kann. Die sind so dick und fett, das lohnt sich richtig. Und Ihr wisst ja, ich mag lieber die kleineren aus dem Ofen. Aber es gab soviel Aal, da ist man auf 45 nicht angewiesen.


----------



## kridkram (23. Mai 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Bei uns hier oben ist das leider so, wenn Du am Abend mal einen bekommst kannst Du Dich glücklich schätzen.


Das ist bei uns nicht anders. Aber du kannst das auch nicht vergleichen, ich angle zu 99% in geschlossenen Gewässern. Da ist man immer auf den Besatz angewiesen. In Flüssen und Kanälen hast du halt immer noch ein Zu- und Abwandern der Aale, auch wenn das nicht mehr wie vor 40 Jahren ist.
Ich sitze jetzt auch wieder am Wasser und schau mal was da kommt.


----------



## ralle (23. Mai 2021)

Noch eine Woche schuften und dann etwas Urlaub- werde mich dann auch mal live melden !!


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2021)

Läuft Alles rund. 





Oder auch nicht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2021)

Ma guggn ob heut was geht


Vor 21uhr kommen die Montagen aber nicht rein


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Mai 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft Alles rund.
> Anhang anzeigen 375094
> 
> Oder auch nicht


Ist mir auch schon passiert... Vollgummireifen aus dem Netz ist die beste Lösung...


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Mai 2021)

Oder ausschäummen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2021)

Ich glaub der Schaum zerbröselt mit der Zeit.


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft Alles rund.
> Anhang anzeigen 375094
> 
> Oder auch nicht


Oh, zuviel Gepäck?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (23. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Oder ausschäummen.


Da ist ein neues Rad fällig.

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (23. Mai 2021)

Alleehopp

schauen wir mal 

auch wenn die Strömung echt eklig ist


----------



## Gerd II (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo kridkram, 
ja man vergleicht vielleicht immer noch mit früher, da war es hier auch ein Segen. 
Auf Aal bin ich oft an der Ucker, hat ja auch Verbindung mit dem Haff. 
Aber es kommt einfach nicht mehr viel durch. 
Trotzdem bleibt es Natur pur und Entspannung ist garantiert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Mai 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft Alles rund.
> Anhang anzeigen 375094
> 
> Oder auch nicht


Da kann man ja bald sagen,...........du hast ein Rad ab.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2021)

Hier kriegen vermutlich die Aale heute ihre Schutzimpfung gegen Wurmköder....nix nada niente, nichtmal nen Anstandszupfer.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hier kriegen vermutlich die Aale heute ihre Schutzimpfung gegen Wurmköder....nix nada niente, nichtmal nen Anstandszupfer.


Willkommen im Club xD

4 Mann 8 Ruten 
ein 60er Aal beim Kollegen in ca 7,5 Stunden xD


----------



## Slick (24. Mai 2021)

Bin auch seit 22 Uhr am Wasser.
Totenstille.
Deniz ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Aale bei Sonnenaufgang beissen.
Liegt wohl an den Grundeln, da sie aus ihren Löchern kommen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer petri zum Aalspektakel

hier ist aktuell richtig mau am Main…


----------



## DenizJP (24. Mai 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> eniz ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das die Aale bei Sonnenaufgang beissen.


Das will ich mir heute nicht mehr antun..

evtl nächste Woche mal früh ins Bett und um 4 oder so ans Wasser


----------



## Slick (24. Mai 2021)

Endlich 65 cm


----------



## jkc (24. Mai 2021)

Petri!

Es rollt leider nichts so gut wie Luftbereifung, Vollgummi oder ausgeschäumte Räder sind da leider keine Alternative.

Die Karre war noch unbeladen, habe ich so aus dem Auto geholt und zum Glück ist das nicht während der Fahrt passiert und auch nicht gestern morgen als ich knappe 2km zurück zum Auto musste.

Immerhin gab es ne Entschädigung.






Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (24. Mai 2021)

Heute erste Tag im diesem Jahr auf Raubfisch auf  Verein See.







Schönen Küchen Hecht  ist rausgekommen.


----------



## kridkram (24. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hier ist Gezeitenweser. Im Strom gibt es keine Grundeln


Bis wohin geht das eigentlich?


----------



## Naish82 (24. Mai 2021)

30er Pfannenbarsch...


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Mai 2021)

Irgendwo kurz hinterm Weserstadion ist glaube ich das Sperrtor. Ohne Detail Ortskenntnis


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Mai 2021)

Heute war wieder so ein Morgen, wo man besser im Bett geblieben wär.
An einen Schlei war da nicht zu denken, und die Karpfen haben mich auch ausgeschmiert. Sowas ist mir aber eh wurscht.
Aber, 
irgendwann hab ich das elendige Vorfach im Schilf abgerissen. Da ging der Spaß los.
Entweder man findet seine Brillen gar nicht oder man hat 2 auf. Heute hatte ich 2 dabei und keine gefunden. 
Ist das ein g'frett, wennst ein Vorfach einfädeln musst, die Arme lang machst, damit die Augen scharf sehen, aber dann des Vorfach nicht mehr siehst, weils zu weit weg ist. 
Zuerst spielt man eine geschlagene halbe Stunde, bis des eine Öhr im anderen ist, dann geht der Schwimmer der anderen ab und ich hau alles ins Graß hinein - anstatt in den Kübel. 
Dann ziehst zum Dank einen stinkerten Minibarsch ausser und darfst wegen dem Deppen, ewig des Vorfach im Gras suchen und dann wieder und wieder von vorn mit dem Einfädelgefummel anfange. 
Ich hatte Hitzewallungen. Mein Lieber, - war ich fuchtig.
Zuhause hab ich wie ein Rohrspatz geschimpft, weil eine Brille unterm Pullover um den Hals hing und die andere in einer der tausend Jackentaschen, die man eh alle 2x durchgegrapscht hat.  

Sollte irgendjemand mal Angelruten und sonstiges Zubehör aus dem Wasser fischen, dann wist ihr, das ist von mir, wenn ich wieder meine Brille vergessen oder nicht gefunden habe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Mai 2021)

Live ist es, wenn du noch am suchen bist ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Live ist es, wenn du noch am suchen bist ...


Vorm pinkeln,...?    .................


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Mai 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Live ist es, wenn du noch am suchen bist ...


Rutsch mir doch den Buckel runter. Hab bis jetzt gebraucht, das seelisch zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Mai 2021)

Moin aus SH,
ich war dann heute auch nochmal los, in der Hoffnung auf größeres Silber, denn stirbt ja bekanntlich nicht. Erstmal war ich erstaunt von den Abbruch an der hiesigen Steilküste. Die Angelbedingungen waren gut. Gleich der erste Wurf mit Blinker brachte den ersten Hornfisch. Dann noch ein paar Lüdde hinterher die alle wieder schwimmen. Schön dachte ich, dann wird es jetzt ja ruhiger mit den Hornis und wechselte den Köder auf einen rot/schwarzen Saandal. Puha, Fehler...... als wenn ein Schalter gedrückt wurde, waren Sie auf einmal da, die Hornis. Da ich mit Einzelhaken gefischt habe, blieben nicht so viele hängen, was ich auch nicht wollte. Aber vier gute durften dann mit nach Hause und gehen jetzt fangfrisch in die Pfanne.
TL


----------



## Snâsh (27. Mai 2021)

Neues Takle erfolgreich getestet


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Mai 2021)

Sehr schöner Zetti, bei uns in SH wird die Zandersaison am 1.6. im NordOstseeKanal eröffnet


----------



## vonda1909 (27. Mai 2021)

Es ist halb 10 die erste Grundeln ist im Eimer


----------



## Niklas32 (27. Mai 2021)

Abend.
vorhin habe ich unser Hausfloss fürs Wochenende in Empfang genommen.





Damit ging es dann erstmal ein gutes Stück die Havel hinauf. Die ersten raubfischversuche blieben erfolglos.
In einem See wurde dann der erste ankerplatz für die Nacht gesucht. Zierfisch soll der Aal sein.




Eine Rute mit Maden und eine mit Wurm. Bei den Maden kann ich mich vor Brassen kaum retten, machen an der Matche aber auch Spaß. Leider wird die Wurmrute auch nicht vollständig verschont.
Während dieser Nachricht musste ich auch wieder 3 Brassen abhaken.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Mai 2021)

So der erste Küchenhecht wurde verhaftet. Trotz vieler Raubfischplatscher am Ufer bisher allerdings die einzige Aktion.


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2021)

Live vom Wasser....
Konnte gerade eine richtige Bombe auf den Koppensteamer landen. Weit über 50cm wilde Bachforelle an der UL-Rute, ein Traum.





Ich wünsche allen Boardies am Wasser einen gleich geilen Start ins Wochenende, Petri Heil.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2021)

Toller Fisch und tolles Foto, Seele.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2021)

Petri Niklas. 
Ich versuche es auch mal wieder.


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Seele, der sieht ja richtig dick aus.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Mai 2021)

Petri Seele , wow, was für ein schöner Fisch und super Foto.
Ü50 fängt man nicht jeden Tag im Wildwasser.


----------



## hanzz (28. Mai 2021)

UI. sehr schön Seele 
Dickes Petri


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2021)

Senken hat ü 1h gedauert, zum Glück haben sich schon Ukis gesammelt. Die werden dann wohl bald laichen, wenn es nächste Woche wärmer wird.





Angeln scharf


----------



## Seele (28. Mai 2021)

Ich danke euch. Freut mich dass euch das Bild gefällt. 
Gab noch ein Abschlussfischi


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2021)

Toll Seele, solche Fische gibt's hier nicht. 
Nur Adlerfische. Petri.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Mai 2021)

Super schöner Fisch und Farben, toll und Dickes Petri


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2021)

Hatte eben einen Nuckelbiss auf Fisch. Jetzt alle Angeln auf Fisch. Die Barsche hatte ich alle auf Wurm.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2021)

Ruten scharf


----------



## inextremo6 (28. Mai 2021)

Hi  Zokker, drück Dir die Daumen für heute Nacht, aber ich bin mir sicher,dass es schon klappen wird.Ich war vorige Woche auch noch 2 mal los,gab aber nichts gross zu berichten 2Mal gabs jeweils 2 Aale so um die 60cm, 3 davon durften mit. Aber ist ja nicht LIVE.
Kurz mal ein Bild vom 62 Aal mit riesiger Plötze im Magen,das wollte ich nicht vorenthalten, dazu noch meinen Köderfisch.Ab Morgen,wenn was läuft wieder live. Allen die sich sonst noch heute  die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen natürlich auch krumme Ruten


----------



## Naish82 (28. Mai 2021)

Bisher nur Fehlbisse... aber tolle Stimmung!


----------



## zokker (28. Mai 2021)

Petri Heil Rudi, Naish82 und danke Paul. Ich werde mein bestes geben. 
Mal sehen ob die Nacht was kommt.


----------



## Snâsh (28. Mai 2021)

Und weiter geht's. Entweder ists die Rute oder die Motivation


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2021)

Fettes Petri Seele und Snâsh  !!!
Bin auch unterwegs...
Allen ne gute Nacht und beste Fänge!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2021)

Dann will ich den ersten des Abends mal melden... schwimmt wieder...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2021)

Xxxx....


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Mai 2021)

Hier war heute nicht viel Aktivität. Lediglich ein Hechtnachläufer und einige Rotaugen und brassen. 




Dafür wurde sich heute ausgiebig mit jim und seinen Freunden beschäftigt. Solche Tage muss es auch mal geben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2021)

Heute nur Kinderstube...mittlerweile der 2. in grad mal Zollstocklänge.
Packe gleich zusammen, lohnt nicht länger zu machen.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Pünktlich zum Mondaufgang.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Keine Riesen, aber es sind schon 2.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Jetzt wird es richtig hell.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2021)

Petri Matthias !!!
Bei mir kam nichts mehr, noch nicht mal ein zupfer...


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Petri Dank Thomas.
Eben kam Nr. 3. Der ist etwas besser. Es ist schon hell.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Mal sehen, Angeln sind wieder drin. Hab mich ins tiefe Wasser gelegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2021)

Da habt ihr ja wieder tolle Fische gefangen, Männer.
Petri Heil allen Fängern.


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Danke Prof. Ich bin noch bei.


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Mai 2021)

Dickes Petri zokker .
Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder und Fische. 
Kriegen die Barsche immer die Adler oder wandert da auch Mal eine in die eigene Pfanne  ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Mai 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Heute nur Kinderstube...mittlerweile der 2. in grad mal Zollstocklänge.
> Packe gleich zusammen, lohnt nicht länger zu machen.


ist ein Zollstock nicht 2 m lang?


----------



## zokker (29. Mai 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri zokker .
> Wie immer sehr schöne Bilder und Fische.
> Kriegen die Barsche immer die Adler oder wandert da auch Mal eine in die eigene Pfanne  ?


Die 3 Größen werden gebraten. 
Feierabend


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ist ein Zollstock nicht 2 m lang?



Wenn ich die auf die Länge gezogen hätte, wären sie dünner wie Spinnenseide gewesen


----------



## derporto (29. Mai 2021)

Schauen wir mal ob mich die Weser heute beschenkt.


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Mai 2021)

Wir sind auch unterwegs und mein Sohn hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.vor 30 Minuten einen 75er und jetzt gerade einen ü 80 o noch grösser. Jetzt hat er Verbot, will in Ruhe Aale fangen....gingen natürlich beide wieder schwimmen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Mai 2021)

Schöne Hechte und tolle Farben


----------



## derporto (29. Mai 2021)

inextremo6 Fettes Petri an den Sohnemann. Und viel Glück dir mit den Schlangen heute Nacht.


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Mai 2021)

Kurze Abmeldung. Es gab heute Nacht 3 Aale, leider alle so um die 50-55, die wieder schwimmen, einen guten Zander, der wieder rein musste  und gerade eben noch einen knapp 70erer Wels, den haben wir mitgenommen,mal schauen ob der genießbar ist. Ansonsten war es ruhig, aber eben sehr kurzweilig in den Beissphasen. Wir machen noch eine halbe Stunde.........Gute Nacht


----------



## schwerhoeriger (30. Mai 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Kurze Abmeldung. Es gab heute Nacht 3 Aale, leider alle so um die 50-55, die wieder schwimmen, einen guten Zander, der wieder rein musste  und gerade eben noch einen knapp 70erer Wels, den haben wir mitgenommen,mal schauen ob der genießbar ist. Ansonsten war es ruhig, aber eben sehr kurzweilig in den Beissphasen. Wir machen noch eine halbe Stunde.........Gute Nacht



Hoi,

ist ein 1a Küchenfisch und schmeckt wirklich sehr gut. Meine Frau zieht dem einen Zander vor da ohne Gräten.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Blueser (30. Mai 2021)

Hab mal gehört, dass man die Haut samt der darunterliegenden Fettschicht entfernen soll. Diese Fettschicht macht das Fleisch tranig. Hatte bisher nur einmal Wels gegessen, war in einem Hotel in MV und sehr lecker...


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Mai 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört, dass man die Haut samt der darunterliegenden Fettschicht entfernen soll. Diese Fettschicht macht das Fleisch tranig. Hatte bisher nur einmal Wels gegessen, war im Hotel und sehr lecker...


absolut richtig, ebenso den dunklen Streifen entlang der Seitenlinie, der kann dir besonders bei etwas größeren Fischen das ganze Essen verderben


----------



## phobos (30. Mai 2021)

Bei einem mit 70 fehlt da eher noch nichts, geht erst bei so 90-100cm los, dass sie vom Schwanz her Fett einlagern. Sieht man aber eh gleich wenn man durchschneidet.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (30. Mai 2021)

Heute der ca. 10 Versuch dieses Jahr. 
Ausser eine Güster gab es dieses Jahr noch gar nichts. Echt frustrierend. Keine Bisse und keine Fische.... 

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri. Holt was raus


----------



## Angelfreak (31. Mai 2021)

Trimmi Berlin, Deinen Frust kenn ich! Bisher 9x am Wasser gewesen - außer nen paar Ukels & Rotfedern beim Stippen, nichts!
Keinen Brassen (über die ich mich sogar mal freuen würde)  und von meinem Zielfisch dem Aal bin ich meilenweit entfernt. 
Weiß auch nicht, was dieses Jahr in der Berliner Region los ist...auch Gewässer und Stellenwechsel haben bei mir keinen Erfolg gebracht...
Ich werd es heute wieder versuchen.., letztes Jahr um diese Zeit hatte ich schon reichlich guten  Fisch..


----------



## seatrout61 (31. Mai 2021)

Mir geht es dieses Jahr genauso...erst die Mefos in der Ostsee nach 20 Sessions Totalausfall...1 untermaßige Mefo und 2 Hornies...und nun bei 5 Sessions die Fortsetzung auf Aal, Schleie usw. an den Vereinsgewässern...1 kleiner Barsch...aber aufgeben ist keine Option!...ab morgen ist hier der Zander wieder frei.


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Mai 2021)

Jagd auf Hornis.


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Mai 2021)

Das war richtig gute Drill.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Mai 2021)

Angelfreak TrimmiBerlin seatrout61 

Nicht aufgeben - nur wer am Wasser ist fängt!


Ich war ca. 100 Stunden im Februar am Wasser - Ergebnis war eine einzige Grundel!


----------



## Zmann (31. Mai 2021)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen,bei mir sieht es dieses Jahr nicht anders aus aber bedenkt bitte das dieses Jahr halt anders ist als die letzten!
Wir wissen das in unseren Gewässer Aale drin sind aber wir fangen sie nicht an unseren Bekannten oder neuen Angelstellen aber sie sind da und wir bloß an der falschen Stelle,ich denke Aalzheimer und Zokker wird es am Anfang nicht anders ergangen sein aber sie wissen mittlerweile was sie wann machen müssen und wechseln nicht ohne Grund immer wieder die Stellen.
Wie Deniz schon sagt weiter machen und Buch führen irgend wann wird die Mühe belohnt!
Genug geschwafelt ab Morgen geht's erstmal auf Zander vielleicht klappt das ja besser aber die Aale werde ich nicht aus den Augen verlieren!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Mai 2021)

Tom, Was für ein geiles Bild. 

Gestern gab es 3,5 Stunden lang auf drei Ruten nicht einen Biss. Bin wieder unterwegs und versuche es an einer anderen Stelle. Gab gerade auch schon einen Barsch für die Katze. Der erste Fisch seit Wochen, was für ein tolles Gefühl. 

Allen am Wasser, haltet durch und genießt die Zeit mit dem besten Hobby der Welt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Mai 2021)

Barsch Nummer zwei.
Ich bin gespannt, wie meine Katze morgen reagiert. Gibt zum ersten mal Fisch.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Mai 2021)

So - ab nach Hause 

gab nen Schnürsenkel… aber immerhin Fisch und auch noch der richtige!


----------



## Floma (31. Mai 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Kurze Abmeldung. Es gab heute Nacht 3 Aale, leider alle so um die 50-55, die wieder schwimmen, einen guten Zander, der wieder rein musste  und gerade eben noch einen knapp 70erer Wels, den haben wir mitgenommen,mal schauen ob der genießbar ist. Ansonsten war es ruhig, aber eben sehr kurzweilig in den Beissphasen. Wir machen noch eine halbe Stunde.........Gute Nacht


Der wird mehr als nur genießbar sein. So ein "kurzer" Waller ist für mich das beste, was man aus unseren Gewässern auf den Tisch bekommen kann.


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Barsch Nummer zwei.
> Ich bin gespannt, wie meine Katze morgen reagiert. Gibt zum ersten mal Fisch.


Barsch ist nicht so beliebt wegen den schuppen und Ganzen spitzen stellen. vielleicht mit der schere nachhelfen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Mai 2021)

Leider sehr unscharf aber ich denke der Aal ist zu erkennen. 
Zwar zu klein aber immerhin die Nummer eins in diesem Jahr. 
Jetzt schwimmt er wieder und wächst weiter


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Mai 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Barsch ist nicht so beliebt wegen den schuppen und Ganzen spitzen stellen. vielleicht mit der schere nachhelfen.


Die Katze bekommt den barsch morgen filetiert. Ist erst 5 Monate alt und bekommt noch luxusfutter )


----------



## Snâsh (31. Mai 2021)

Und weiter gehts


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2021)

Ich bin eigentlich auf Aal los, da auf Aal nichts läuft bin ich auf Köderfisch gewechselt.


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Juni 2021)

Slick schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich auf Aal los, da auf Aal nichts läuft bin ich auf Köderfisch gewechselt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 375751


Petri


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2021)

Petri Dank


----------



## świetlik (1. Juni 2021)

Raubfisch Saison 2021 eröffnet.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Juni 2021)

Neuer Versuch an der Stelle von morgen. Besseres timing kann es nicht geben. Ich komme mit dem Boot an und ein anderer Angler zieht an "meiner" Stelle seine letzte Rute aus dem Wasser und macht Feierabend. 
Mal schauen was der Abend heute bringt. Heute open end, endlich mal richtig Urlaub machen


----------



## zokker (1. Juni 2021)

zieh was raus Timmy ... ich drueck dir die Daumen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. Juni 2021)

Wer ist Timmy????


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2021)

Joar.
Der Angeltag heute endet noch bevor er begonnen hat.




Ist leider die einzige Rute die ich eingepackt habe.


----------



## Verstrahlt (1. Juni 2021)

Ich hab beim ersten Wurf direkt in Baum geworfen -.- Renter aufm Rad kommt vorbei und fragt ob ich Eichhörnchen fangen wollte -.-
und in 2 Stunden kein Biss gehabt :/


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar.
> Der Angeltag heute endet noch bevor er begonnen hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 375811
> 
> Ist leider die einzige Rute die ich eingepackt habe.



Böse...notfalls die Einlage rauspopeln und ohne angeln


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Juni 2021)

Ruten sind scharf


----------



## jkc (1. Juni 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Böse...notfalls die Einlage rauspopeln und ohne angeln


Ich habe den kompletten Ring entfernt, aber da es auf Wels geht war mir nicht wohl dabei.
Zu leicht legt sich im Dunkeln die Schnur im Wurf um den überstehenden Blank und komplett ohne Einlage traue ich im schweren Drill auch nicht, wenn's auf Hecht gegangen wäre ok, aber gezielt auf Wels ist mir das Risiko zu hoch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2021)

Ok..wenns auf Wels geht verständlich...hätte ich da auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Slick (1. Juni 2021)

Sch... jkc

Eichhörnchen fangen ist auch eine guter Zeitvertreib.

Ich bin auf Aal wieder los, aber dieses Jahr ist echt schlecht.

Viel Erfolg Allen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Juni 2021)

Jkc. 
Lieber nicht zu angeln als ein Risiko für Fisch oder Angler einzugehen, finde ich super. Großen Respekt dafür. 

Wir haben das Angeln wieder aufgegeben. Hatten 4 Ruten für 3 Stunden im Wasser und es passierte leider nichts. 

Allen am Wasser wünsche ich krumme Ruten und kreisrunde angeln


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch mal wieder ne Nacht an meinem geliebten Baggerloch unterwegs. Bisher auf den Karpenruten nur Kleinfischpiepser und auch die Stippe mit Wurm brachte noch keine Reaktion. Ich bin gespannt. 
Nen Bild gibt es morgen früh. Habe es heute grad noch so geschafft die Ruten im hellen zu werfen.

Allen die Draußen sind ein dickes Petri


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Juni 2021)

Der erste Aal...Ca. 80 cm und 1,11 KG


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Juni 2021)

Leider war das einzige was heute Nacht lief mein Heuschnupfen. Naja etwas Zeit ist ja noch. Vielleicht kommt der ersehnte Dauerton ja noch.


----------



## zokker (2. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Wer ist Timmy????


War, für mich, gestern schon spät Robert. Da kommt man schon mal durcheinander. 

Fettes Petri, schöner Aal Andre.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar.
> Der Angeltag heute endet noch bevor er begonnen hat.
> Anhang anzeigen 375811
> 
> Ist leider die einzige Rute die ich eingepackt habe.



Manchmal hast so Tage die sind zum davonlaufen.
Gestern wars bei mir fast ähnlich. Köfis für die Zander waren schnell gestippt.
Bei der 2. Drift Abriß der kompletten Posenmontage. 2 Köfis bei Hänger verloren, umgestellt auf Tauwürmer, damit nen Zander kurz vor der Landung verloren.
Insgesamt 5 Hänger gehabt die ich zum Glück lösen konnte und nach 30 min hats mir dann so sehr gereicht das ich zusammengepackt hab......war auch besser so.

Wenns ned läuft dann sollt ma besser zusammenpacken und an nen neuen Tag sein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Naish82 (2. Juni 2021)

Wetter genutzt, 12. Wurf


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juni 2021)

Petri


...und beneidenswert wie ihr alle schon ans Wasser könnt ^^


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> 12. Wurf


So weit zählst du?   
Bei 3 bis 4 hör ich auf. 
Petri allen


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> So weit zählst du?
> Bei 3 bis 4 hör ich auf.
> Petri allen


immerhin, mache schaffen es ja nicht bis 3


----------



## Naish82 (2. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> So weit zählst du?
> Bei 3 bis 4 hör ich auf.
> Petri allen


Ja, aber auch nur weil ich an dem Spot eigentlich nur kurz zehn Würfe machen wollte.
Und dann dachte ich mir, na gut zwei noch…


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (2. Juni 2021)

Nachdem es gestern mal wieder gar keine Bisse gab, probieren wir es heute zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr an der Spree. Köfis fangen ging schon mal sehr sehr sehr bescheiden. 2 Barsche in einer Stunde. 
Naja, wenn sie zwei Aale bringen passt das. Allen am Wasser ich dickes Petri


----------



## STRULIK (2. Juni 2021)

Siebter in zwei Tagen


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juni 2021)

Kurzansitz auf Aal grad

mal schauen


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Juni 2021)

Bin am Rhein....Brassen über Brassen...Im hellen hatte ich einen 35er Barsch, der die Grundel, die auf meinem Tauwurm gebissen hat, attackiert...Sah lustig aus


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bin am Rhein....Brassen über Brassen...Im hellen hatte ich einen 35er Barsch, der die Grundel, die auf meinem Tauwurm gebissen hat, attackiert...Sah lustig aus


Nahrungskette


----------



## inextremo6 (2. Juni 2021)

Guten Abend. Nach etlichen Fehlbissen hat sich dieser stramme Bursche in meinen Kescher verirrt. Schätze 85 bis 90.cm . Der hat sehr gut gekämpft. Sollte mein größter gefangener Aal in meinem Hausgewässer sein. Einen 50er gabs gerade noch aus den Seerosen. Bin mehr als zufrieden. Allen die noch sitzen beste Fänge


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juni 2021)

Dickes Petri 

hab vorhin nen Biss verhauen… Bremse war zu weich…


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Juni 2021)

Danke, das wird schon noch. Habe bestimmt 6 bis7 Bisse versaut. Die Bisse kommen sehr spitz. Ich habe mittlerweile 4 Aale, aber ausser den grossen ging alles wieder rein.Hatte mal wieder den richtigen Riecher.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> 
> hab vorhin nen Biss verhauen… Bremse war zu weich…


Mensch, was machst du da bloß immer Deniz ?
Die Bremse wird vor dem angeln eingestellt.
Und zwar so fest,dass sich nicht jeder kleine Schnürsenkel,
im Gemüse, oder sonst wo, festsetzen kann.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juni 2021)

inextremo6 Du sagst es..

eben ein kurzer harter Biss

Anhieb keine Chance, Haken war blank


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Juni 2021)

Ich angel sogar mit Pose,  wo man ja jeden kleinen zupfer sieht.Ziehen 5  m bleiben unter Wasser stehen,ziehen  weiter ,Anhieb
Geht ins leere......


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri Jungs und Glückwunsch zum schönen Aal @ Inex...., sowie zum Zander und Barsch sowie allen anderen die fleißig waren oder noch sind...
Ich habe kommende Nacht ein kleines Boardietreffen, der hier auch hin und wieder mal postet ...
Machen uns eine schöne Nacht mit grillen und versüßen uns die Nacht mit kühlen Bierchen ...
Wird bestimmt ne schön gesellige und lustige Runde...
Zimmert noch was raus Jungs ...


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile sind es 7 geworden  aber die meisten so um die 50.ein ü 60er darf noch mit. Auf dem Bild erkennt man gut den Grössenunterschied .Bissausbeute ca 25%.Vielleicht kann ich mich noch steigern aber eben viele kleinere dabei


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2021)

Petri Paul. Der ist ja schon mal ordentlich und schön blank. 

Wenn die Aale so spitz beissen warte ich mindestens 15 min. Wenn sie dann noch nicht hängen 20 bis max 30 min. Das sind nicht nur kleine ... 

Petri auch zum Zander und zum Barsch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2021)

Sauber Paul. Richtig schöne Schlange. Und wenn es beißt, bleibt die Spannung ja oben. Und wenn sich zwischen kleineren Aalen Mal was besseres verirrt, noch mehr. Das Du alle Aale in bester Räuchergröße wieder zurück setzt  
Meine Lieblingsgröße liegt zwischen 50-60. Sind für mich die besten Räucheraale. Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank unterschiedlich


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juni 2021)

Ist wie bei mir ^^ unter 65 lass ich meist schwimmen da ich ja japanischen Grillall zubereite ^^


PS: langes Wochenende und überall Regen und Gewitter in Aussicht....herrlich...


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Juni 2021)

Hi Aalzheimer,  ja glaube ich dir , haben wir früher nur genommen, aber ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich von meinem vorigen Rekordjahr immer noch ein paar  Aale nicht geräuchert habe und dieses Jahr, obwohl der April fast ein Totalausfall bei mir war, ich im Mai schon den vergleichbaren Stand vom vorigem Mai gefangen habe. Deshalb bleibt mein Mass bei 60 cm. Obwohl es so herum auch kein richtigen Sinn ergibt, ist die Truhe noch früher voll.Alle Aale kamen gestern  auf Riesentauwürmer,
Im Gegensatz zu den letzten Ansitzen,  wo fast ausschließlich auf Dendros u Fisch gefangen wurde.Ich hatte unzählig viele Aalbisse u die wenigsten verwertet aber auf 8 Aale bin ich dann zum Schluss noch gekommen . Genau an dieser Stelle hatte ich voriges Jahr nur 2 Tage  früher, auch 8 Aale davon aber 7 zum mitnehmen.....ist schon gut ,dass man alle Fänge aufzeichnet u zumindest ein Foto  speichert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ist wie bei mir ^^ unter 65 lass ich meist schwimmen da ich ja japanischen Grillall zubereite ^^
> 
> 
> PS: langes Wochenende und überall Regen und Gewitter in Aussicht....herrlich...


Aal - Wetter............


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Juni 2021)

Den gabs bei mir auf Grundelschwanz..52 cm...War zugleich mein erster mäßiger Zander überhaupt....Da kämpft selbst ne Brasse besser als so n Zander


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2021)

So, Scheiße Aal Wetter. Pisst wie aus Kübeln. Aber wir haben unser kleines AB Treffen


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2021)

Und was soll ich euch sagen, der Thomas, der kann Sau gut angeln


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (3. Juni 2021)

Petri den Fängern. 
Klasse Fische. 
Bei uns gab es gestern viele fehlbisse, einen Katzenbarsch und eine Güster. 
Versuchen es heute nochmal an gleicher Stelle. Heute gab es sogar ein paar Rotaugen als Köfis. 

Allen am Wasser wünsche ich, wie immer, krumme Ruten und dicke Fische


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juni 2021)

Und zack


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2021)

Nicht mehr ganz live vom Rhein, sitz schon im Auto 
Hier ziehen die ersten üblen Blitze auf. 
Mit ner Kohlefaserstange in der Hand. Nene.

Auf Gummi wollt heut keiner. Nur auf Jigspinner 
Petri allen da draußen. 
Passt auf euch auf.


----------



## zokker (3. Juni 2021)

Petri ihr beiden, zieht noch was raus  ...


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Juni 2021)

Petri. 
Wünsche euch, dass das Ka..wetter an euch vorbeizieht.


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2021)

Quatsch, lass kommen, ich brauche noch Tauwürmer.


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Juni 2021)

Petri den Fängern...Konnte meinen PB für Zander auf 61 cm verbessern..Gebissen auf Grundelschwanz


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juni 2021)

Petri in die Runde..
Der Torsten ist unschlagbar, ich werde morgen erstmal seine wurmende analysieren lassen... Das ist unfassbar was er rausnagelt!!!!


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juni 2021)

Petri den Fängern. 
Wir hatten mal wieder Glück und müssen uns heute nicht darum kümmern, Fische zu putzen...
Aber egal, die nächste Woche in Dänemark wird das schon richten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juni 2021)

So, das war ein ganz feiner Abend. Wir hatten viel Spaß und auch viel Regen gehabt. Thomas hat mich vom feinsten mit allem Nötigen versorgt. In flüssiger und fester Form. Besten Dank nochmal dafür. Wir haben auch brav alles ausgetrunken und gegessen.    

Fische gab es auch. Hatten teilweise gut zu tun. 6 Zander und ca. 12 Aale sind rausgekommen. Die Größe war aber zum Teil noch ausbaufähig. Dazu gab es noch Barsche, Brassen und Rotaugen. 

Zum Abschluss des kleinen Berichtes noch das obligatorische Eimerbild der ordentlichen Aale. 
War auf jeden Fall Wiederholungswert


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Petri Torsten und Thomas. Hast ja ordentlich zu tun gehabt ... 6+12+ B B R.  und das bei den kurzen Nächten ...

Ich werde nachher auch los düsen.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Wie angedroht bin ich los. 
Senken.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und was soll ich euch sagen, der Thomas, der kann Sau gut angeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte euch den Zander gerne größer präsentiert, leider waren die Arme zu kurz ...
Wir haben gut gelacht und viel Spaß gehabt... War echt ne coole Sache... Außer das was hängen blieb hatten wir auch noch ordentlich viele Bisse, es war Action angesagt... 
Der Torsten ist ein richtig feiner Kerl Jungs, bin froh ihm kennengelernt zu haben und es war nicht das letzte Mal, dass wir zusammen geangelt haben... Alles in „Aalem“ war es mehr als nur ein gelungenes AB-Treffen ...
Aallen die heute and Wasser kommen viel Spaß, ich brauche ein Tag Erholungsurlaub heute ...


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Senken ging ruck zuck. Gründling und Uki sind am laichen. 5 Mal reingehalten und 50 Köfis. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Angel scharf 




Ich muß erst einmal ins Wasser. Hält man ja nicht aus.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)




----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Gibt viel Barsch dieses Jahr. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Strömung ohne Ende.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Juni 2021)

Hi Zokker, na dan mal viel Glück, heute soll es richtig scheppern.Ich wollte eigentlich heute auch wieder an meine Stelle von vorgestern, aber die ist von 2 Yachten belagert und da Wochenende ist, bleiben die auch dort bis Sonntag. Naja mal schauen ob ich irgendwo eine halbwegs ruhige Ecke finde und melde mich ,wenn ein Fisch beissen sollte. Heute lass ich es ruhig angehen, als Köder nur Wurm und Schrimps.Wir hören uns wahrscheinlich alle heute Nacht mit besten Fängen.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Woher weißt du das es richtig scheppern soll? Kumpel war gestern draußen und hatte nicht einen Schwanz. 
Eins hab ich in den letzten 40 Jahren gelernt ...  ob der Aal beißt ober nicht läßt sich nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Juni 2021)

Hast  ja recht, sollte ja nur ein Motivavationsschub für alle sein, die noch zögern es überhaupt zu probieren.
Lassen wir uns einfach überraschen.Wassertemperaturen und Mond versprechen (vielleicht) gute Fänge.Freue mich auf jeden Fall aufs Wasser, sofern ich eine ruhige Stelle finde.
Bis dahin ,drück auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Jo, danke dir. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 
Dir auch viel Erfolg. 

Ich teste schon mal. Eimerbild ... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






sind nur die falschen Fisch ...


----------



## świetlik (4. Juni 2021)

Ich bin heute neue Combo ausprobieren.
Neuland.


----------



## Zmann (4. Juni 2021)

Meine Frau hat mir grünes Licht gegeben,werde gleich Starten,nach dem ich die letzte Woche wieder schön geschneidert habe...ist echt krass,es ist ja nicht so das die Aale nicht beißen aber die Bisse zu verwandeln funktioniert momentan einfach nicht.
Hab jetzt eine Stelle gefunden wo im Uferbereicht Weißfische laichen,werde heute nur mit Made Angeln und kleine Haken.
Ich hoffe es klappt heute endlich mal....euch allen Maximale Erfolge!


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2021)

Viel Erfolg.
Hier läuft's.
Zumindest der Regen.
Sitzen seit Ankunft vor 50 Minuten unterm Schirm, Ruten liegen vor mir im Gras, über uns blitzt und donnert es vom feinsten.





Hundi hat jetzt schon kein Bock mehr.


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg.
> Hier läuft's.
> Zumindest der Regen.
> Sitzen seit Ankunft vor 50 Minuten unterm Schirm, Ruten liegen vor mir im Gras, über uns blitzt und donnert es vom feinsten.
> ...


Na dann viel Glück. Passt auf, das ihr keinen gezischt bekommt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Vanner (4. Juni 2021)

Dann mal viel Glück bei der Wels - Jagd.


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2021)

Danke, laut Regenradar soll so gegen 21.45 Uhr die erste Welle durch sein


----------



## Esox 1960 (4. Juni 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Wie angedroht bin ich los.
> Senken.
> Anhang anzeigen 376077
> Anhang anzeigen 376078
> ...


Hallo zokker,wenn ich mal fragen darf,der kleine "Kanal" wo du immer mit deinem Boot zum angeln durch fährst,
sieht meiner Meinung nach, auch ganz schön nach Aalen aus .Oder bringt das angeln auf Aal dort nichts ?
Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.


----------



## Jason (4. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> der kleine "Kanal" wo du immer mit deinem Boot zum angeln durch fährst,


Da darf er nicht parken.

Gruß Jason


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Na dann holt was raus.

Ich dacht schon ein Aal. Gut abgezogen.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hallo zokker,wenn ich mal fragen darf,der kleine "Kanal" wo du immer mit deinem Boot zum angeln durch fährst,
> sieht meiner Meinung nach, auch ganz schön nach Aalen aus .Oder bringt das angeln auf Aal dort nichts ?
> Würde mich einfach mal interessieren.


Früher, zu DDR Zeiten, hab ich da auch ordentlich Aal geangelt. Jetzt ist da nicht mehr viel los. 

Der Eimer füllt sich.


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2021)

So, eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne die Ruten scharf machen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 376104
> 
> So, eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne die Ruten scharf machen...


Lecker snack


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2021)

Bist an Ruhr oder Rhein jkc?


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Oh, das sieht ja interessant aus.
Ich wünsche dir Petri Heil und natürlich allen anderen auch.

Hab lange überlegt wo ich mich hinlege. Hab mich für die selbe Stelle vom letzten Mal entschieden. Mach ich eigentlich nicht so gern, aber hier stand der Wind drauf und das warme Oberflächenwasser strömte auf diese Seite. Na wollen mal sehen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Hier ist auch gutes Netz.


----------



## derporto (4. Juni 2021)

zokker Fischst du generell mit der Pose auf Aal oder legst du gelegentlich auch mal eine auf Grund? Viel Erfolg heute Nacht! Hier ist es so drückend, Hecht und Zander wollten heute Abend nicht.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Danke dir.
Immer mit Pose. Wenn die Strömung es zulässt handbreit über Grund oder auch mal Mittelwasser. Nachts aber ausschließlich auf Grund, ausser es ist sehr viel betrieb an der Oberfläche. Hat aber in den seltensten Fällen was gebracht. Das sind meistens Zander die rauben und die wollen nix totes.


----------



## derporto (4. Juni 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> Immer mit Pose. Wenn die Strömung es zulässt handbreit über Grund oder auch mal Mittelwasser. Nachts aber ausschließlich auf Grund, ausser es ist sehr viel betrieb an der Oberfläche. Hat aber in den seltensten Fällen was gebracht. Das sind meistens Zander die rauben und die wollen nix totes.



Und du fischst immer ufernah und legst die Pose nahe von Schilf und Seerose aus? Und noch etwas würde mich interessieren: Fischst du generell mit Köfi?

Genug gefragt, schließlich sollen dich ja die Aale vom Nickerchen abhalten, nicht meine Fragerunde.


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2021)

Ach das macht nix. Beißt eh nix.
Ja, das muß man jedes mal erst ausprobieren. Dieses Jahr habe ich ufernah, also direkt am Schilf noch nix gefangen. Alles immer so 10-15m vor dem Schilf, da wo der Boder anfängt schlammig zu werden. Habe aber jetzt auch eine Angel direkt am Schilf. Manchmal ist es genau andersrum.
Mit Wurm angle ich nur um Köfis für die Adler zu bekommen. Aal nur mit Fisch.


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bist an Ruhr oder Rhein jkc?


Am Rhein.
Ruten liegen, 3 von 4, Kollege hat sein Brandungsdreibein / Rutenständer vergessen, einen hatte ich zum Glück noch zusätzlich.

Alles klatschnass, sitze in Badehose  

... und ich habe die beiden Wurmeimer verwechselt und wir haben jetzt alles an Würmern hängen was wir haben.
Hab mich schon gewundert warum da noch soviele drin waren.  
Vielleicht bekomme ich noch paar, feucht ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juni 2021)

Ich wünsche allen am Wasser ich dickes Petri. Holt ordentlich was raus. Ich meide heute das Angeln, da es um 4 Uhr los geht nach Dänemark. 



Mal so am Rande, fürs nächste Ab-Wichteln,. 
Ich wünsche mir von meinem Wichtelpartner, ein Angelwochenende mit Zokker, auf Aal.


----------



## jkc (4. Juni 2021)

Laut Radar regnet es noch bis etwa 0.30 Uhr. Dann gehe ich nochmal los paar Würmer holen, wir wollen nächste Nacht auch noch bleiben...
Insgesamt bin ich bis auf die fehlende 4. Rute diesmal sehr zufrieden mit der Verteilung der Ruten.
Ich fische eine direkt am Buhnenkopf, die andere ca. 100m flussaufwärts in einer langen, buhnenlosen Steinschüttung etwas unterhalb von einem Regeneinlauf der gerade richtig Wasser und hoffentlich Nahrung bringt.
Kollege sitzt eine Buhne weiter flussab und fischt ebenfalls am Buhnenkopf.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. Juni 2021)

Bei mir läufst,allerdings wie vorgestern.
Seit  22 Uhr 9 bisse 3 Aale. 2 gut 50er schwimmen wieder aber der gut 62er b 65er darf mit.bin im Moment im Dauerstress.


----------



## Zmann (4. Juni 2021)

Geil dickes Petri!
Bei mir beißt es auch wie Sau,fangen konnte ich bis jetzt nur einen Brassen...ich bleib dran!


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2021)

2 Biss. Beissen sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. Juni 2021)

Petri Zokker,  es wird .ich hatte jetzt insgesamt schon 11 Bisse  allerdings auf Wurm.5 sind hängen geblieben. Den 1.en
Ü 60 kam vor einer halben Std. Die
anderen schwimmen wieder.jetzt ist es ruhiger geworden ,nachher geht es aber bestimmt wieder los  wenn die Burschen wieder vom flachen ins Tiefe wandern


----------



## inextremo6 (5. Juni 2021)

Bin jetzt bei nr 7., Gerade eben gabs einen ca.70er allerdings auf nen Barsch,  den ich zwischendurch gefangen hatte..ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt mal eine halbe std. Pause


----------



## inextremo6 (5. Juni 2021)

So mach Feierabend. Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe gabs 11 o 12 Aale. Glaube 5 nehm ich mit. Bild von den Aalen gibts nachher. Ein wenig Mond gabs auch noch. Vielleicht heute Abend nochmal ne Runde


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Juni 2021)

Nr. 1


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri Paul und auch an kleinangelprofi. 

Bei mir gab es nix mehr, nicht mal ein Biss. Die Stelle war dann wohl doch nicht so gut. 
Bin bisher noch nicht zum Posten gekommen, die Adler halten mich auf Trab. 

Angeln sind aber wieder drin.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2021)

Petri allen erfolgreichen hier. Hat ja wieder ganz gut gescheppert


----------



## Zmann (5. Juni 2021)

Bei mir gab es ausser dem Brassen noch einen Karpfen und ein Schnur Wirrwarr am Haken bestehend aus einer Grundmontage einen Gummifisch noch gut erhalten und noch ein Drilling mit drin,alles Entsorgt.
Fazit an dem Platz hatte ich vorgestern noch mehrere Bisse auf kleine Barsche gestern auf Made kein Aal...
Hut ab Inex da hast du ja ganz schön zu tun gehabt und Mathias hat wenigstens einen,so unterschiedlich kann das sein.


----------



## derporto (5. Juni 2021)

Petri an alle Fänger!

Beneidenswert, dass die Grundel in euren Gewässern scheinbar noch keine Rolle spielt.

Unsere Weser hier zwischen Hameln und Minden soll laut Bestanderfassung voller Aale sein. 27 % der erfassten Fänge waren Aale mit insgesamt 61 % Anteil an der Gesamtbiomasse. Aal ist die einzige Art die an jeder Befischungsposition vorhanden war und ist.

Und trotzdem keine Chance. Im Dunkeln nimmt die Bissfrequenz zwar ab, die Grundel ist jedoch stets schneller. Dies ist der Grund warum ich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht einen Aal in der Oberweser fangen konnte. Dafür aber hunderte Grundeln. 

Unschön. Also seid gepriesen, ihr Auserwählten!


----------



## jkc (5. Juni 2021)

Moin und Petri an die erfolgreichen.
Bei mir gab's gerade tatsächlich auch Fisch. Ein 50er Aland hat sich eines der Tauwurmbündel reingeschraubt.  

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Dies ist der Grund warum ich in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht einen Aal in der Oberweser fangen konnte. Dafür aber hunderte Grundeln.


Hast denn schon mit Grundeln probiert?


----------



## derporto (5. Juni 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hast denn schon mit Grundeln probiert?


Klaro. Bis auf einige mittlere Zander nichts. Warum sollte der Aal sich auch meine tote Grundel nehmen, wenn auf dem selben Quadratmeter Gewässergrund noch 20 andere rumschwimmen, die er sich nur wegpicken braucht.

Grundsätzlich ist der Gedankengang dahinter gut und ich hatte ihn auch immer wieder. Allein der Erfolg blieb aus.


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Juni 2021)

Nr. 2


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Juni 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Klaro. Bis auf einige mittlere Zander nichts. Warum sollte der Aal sich auch meine tote Grundel nehmen, wenn auf dem selben Quadratmeter Gewässergrund noch 20 andere rumschwimmen, die er sich nur wegpicken braucht.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist der Gedankengang dahinter gut und ich hatte ihn auch immer wieder. Allein der Erfolg blieb aus.


drann bleiben.
Der Aal ist ein Opportunist, versuche den Köder so zu präsentieren, dass er als leichtere Beute erscheint.
Schiebe dem Köderfisch eine kleine Styroporkugel ins Maul, dann hat er etwas Auftrieb und liegt nicht reglos auf Grund.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2021)

Komme grad vom Wasser

2 Stunden lang nix dann bissel gejigged und reiß die letzten 2 Meter Rute hoch und kurbel schnell da Hängergefahr
Und natürlich folgt der Klassiker…..

fetter Rapfen schießt wie aus dem nichts von der Seite an aber Haken greift nicht richtig ..


----------



## hanzz (5. Juni 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Aal sich auch meine tote Grundel nehmen, wenn auf dem selben Quadratmeter Gewässergrund noch 20 andere rumschwimmen, die er sich nur wegpicken braucht.


Wenn ich so denken würde, bräuchte ich nicht losziehen. 
Oder zokker oder Aalzheimer
Schau dir die Senke von zokker an. 
Voll mit Beute, dennoch fängt er seine Aale. 
Die Zander am Rhein hauen sich den Bauch auch voll mit Kleinfisch und beißen doch hin und wieder. Und manchmal wie sau, obwohl der Tisch reich gedeckt ist. 
Grundeln sind schnell und da wird der Aal auch gerne mal die leichtere Beute, also deine Köfis nehmen. 
Wie Brillendorsch sagt. Dran bleiben


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2021)

Zumal die Räuber den Weg des geringsten Energieverbrauchs wählen werden 

warum nem quirlig aktiven Fisch hinterher hechten und Kalorien verbrauchen und noch riskieren dass er entwischt?

wenn da doch nen toter Fisch bereit liegt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri Inex zu geilen Aalnacht sowie allen die am Wasser waren bzw. noch sind...


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juni 2021)

Das erste Mal Wasser gesehen... 
Noch bisschen mehr als eine Stunde und dann wird Spodsbjerg unsicher gemacht


----------



## keinangelprofi (5. Juni 2021)

Nr. 3





Edit: und Ende der Lifeberichterstattung.
Hier fallen die ersten Tropfen und ich geh jetzt zum Mittagessen.
Petri an alle!


----------



## derporto (5. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Zumal die Räuber den Weg des geringsten Energieverbrauchs wählen werden
> 
> warum nem quirlig aktiven Fisch hinterher hechten und Kalorien verbrauchen und noch riskieren dass er entwischt?
> 
> wenn da doch nen toter Fisch bereit liegt



Grundeln flüchten nicht. Sie legen sich mit ihren Saugscheiben auf den Boden, machen sich flach und vertrauen ihrer Tarnung. 

"wenn ich so denken würde, bräuchte ich nicht losgehen". ...und ich gehe trotzdem immer wieder los und erlebe das gleiche. Nein, Freunde, es macht einfach wirklich keinen Spaß in einem grundelverseuchten Gewässer auf Aal zu angeln. Selbst wenn dann doch mal einer schneller war, sind danach wieder die Grundeln der Sieger. 

Ich bin weinerlich, ich weiß. Ich kenne die Weser hier vor meiner Haustür anglerisch seit 30 Jahren. Die Situation verschlimmert sich seit etwa 10 Jahren von Jahr zu Jahr. 

Also bleibe ich dabei: Seid froh um eure produktiven Aalgewässer.


----------



## seatrout61 (5. Juni 2021)

Tote Köderfische kann man durch "bearbeiten" attraktiver anbieten...da müssen Körpersäfte austreten...die locken dann die Aale direkt zu unseren Ködern und das alternative lebende Futterangebot bleibt links liegen.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank euch allen un
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Guten Morgen, Foto ist schlecht mit der Sonne von überall. Einer hatte noch Glück,  obwohl 62cm.4 sind im Trog,  grösste; beide 68 1× 64 1 mal 62cm.heute Abend gibs noch ne Sitzung, aber noch nicht sicher, da jetzt schon die Boote aller Wassersportler das Wasser unsichtbar erscheinen lassen


----------



## Micha1450 (5. Juni 2021)

An der Elbe sind die Grundeln fast ausschließlich zw. den Steinen direkt an den Buhnen. Einen Meter weiter sind praktisch keine zu fangen. Dafür warten dort die
Krabben


----------



## świetlik (5. Juni 2021)

Ich sitze zu Hause und schaue auf regenradar.
Wahrscheinlich heute sind Zander dran. 
Bis heute Abend ist noch Zeit.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Das erste Mal Wasser gesehen...
> Noch bisschen mehr als eine Stunde und dann wird Spodsbjerg unsicher gemacht


Du glücklicher. Ich muss noch 8 Wochen warten. Dann aber die gleiche Location


----------



## kingandre88 (5. Juni 2021)

Michael71 schrieb:


> An der Elbe sind die Grundeln fast ausschließlich zw. den Steinen direkt an den Buhnen. Einen Meter weiter sind praktisch keine zu fangen. Dafür warten dort die
> Krabben


Wie am Rhein an manchen Stellen


----------



## kridkram (5. Juni 2021)

Wollte heute los, zur Zeit ist es noch trocken. Aber Richtung NO ist es total schwarz und man hört Donnergrollen und sieht Blitze. Es scheint nicht weiter in unsere Richtung voran zu kommen. Ab 21 Uhr solls besser werden, würde ja reichen.  Wie ist die Lage bei euch?


----------



## Mooskugel (5. Juni 2021)

Hier im Münsterland sieht es momentan ganz gut aus. Gestern hat es Teile des Nachbarortes ganz übel erwischt.

https://www.wn.de/Fotos/Lokales/Kreis-Steinfurt/Laer/4432400-Land-unter-in-Laer


----------



## świetlik (5. Juni 2021)

Wegen Regen kann man sich anziehen. 
Aber ich habe mulmiges Gefühl wenn ich mit Kohlefaser Rute schwinge und Gewitter zu hören ist. 
Schöne Sommer Regen ist was schönes.


----------



## kridkram (5. Juni 2021)

Die Ruten wären nicht das Problem, ich habe noch Bambusruten aus den 70igern! Die funktionieren auch bestens an stehenden Gewässern. 
Allerdings regnet es jetzt schön, Gewitter hat sich beruhigt, noch ist Zeit!


----------



## derporto (5. Juni 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Die Ruten wären nicht das Problem, ich habe noch Bambusruten aus den 70igern! Die funktionieren auch bestens an stehenden Gewässern.
> Allerdings regnet es jetzt schön, Gewitter hat sich beruhigt, noch ist Zeit!



Die Bedingungen um nach Gewitter und Regen fett abzuräumen sind gegeben, ich drücke dir die Daumen! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2021)

Ich sitze. Bisher aber sehr verhalten. Zwei Fehlbisse auf köfi. Mal schauen. Hier war ich schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Juni 2021)

Zieh was raus Torsten, und komm mir bloß nicht mit leeren Eimer an ...
Fettes Petri noch...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juni 2021)

Der erste Tag in Spodsbjerg ist rum. 
Es war ein durch und durch erfolgreicher Tag. wir (zwei Angler) haben 8 Küchendorsche und 11 Hornhechte gefangen.  Morgen geht es dann früh raus zu den Fischen. Ich werde berichten. 

Alzheimer, ich lasse für euch noch genug Fische drin.


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2021)

Petri allen die am Wasser waren und sind.

Noch kein Aalbild von Aalzheimer??? ... ihm wird doch wohl nix passiert sein ...


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Juni 2021)

Erste Biss am D-H-K gleich ein 61er Zander auf Grundelschwanz an der Stellfischrute.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juni 2021)

Ne Ne Zokker, alles gut. Es gab nur nicht viel zu berichten. Echt wenig Aktivität heute. Einen kleinen Zander. Die Feederrute Tod, auf Wurm nur Zupfer, fast wäre der Eimer leer geblieben. Doch dann gab es innerhalb einer Viertel Stunde zwei Bisse auf Grundel. Keine riesen, aber meine Größe, denke so 53+60.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin 
Danke Dir, ganz feiner Zug  .
Lass mal.im Langeland tröt was von dir hören. Gibt's schon Minni Thune?


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Juni 2021)

Bei mir läuft es heute auch nicht so blendend. Stehe aber auch neben 2 Yachten,  die mit grellster Nachtbeleuchtung ca.30m von mir entfernt campieren. Raketen u Feuerwerk gabs aus jeder Ecke. Egal wollte es so . Gefangen habe ich 4 Aale 2 auf Barsch  2 auf Wurm  die Grösse lässt zu wünschen übrig.3 sind davon noch im Boot. Foto sende ich nachher nach. Wochenende bleibe ich jetzt lieber zu Hause.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Juni 2021)

So Feierabend. Gab noch einen Zander zum mitnehmen und die Aale  gehen alle wieder rein..ich pausiere erst einmal 3 Tage . War zwar heute nicht wie die letzten Tage aber eben auch recht kurzweilig. Allen anderen viel Erfolg für die nächsten Tage. Eimerbild muss ich noch üben


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juni 2021)

Nach einem entspannten Frühstück, geht es jetzt los. Ich werde ab udn zu mal berichten.


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ne Ne Zokker, alles gut. Es gab nur nicht viel zu berichten ...


Ach ... dann bin ich ja beruhigt     Petri



inextremo6 schrieb:


> ... Eimerbild muss ich noch üben ...


 Petri

Petri André, 61 ist mehr als vernünftig 

Petri Heil Robert ...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juni 2021)

Bis jetzt gab es 4 Dorsche. Nur an der Größe muss sich noch was ändern. Wollen ja auch Fische mitnehmen, nicht nur fangen.


----------



## Stulle (6. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gab es 4 Dorsche. Nur an der Größe muss sich noch was ändern. Wollen ja auch Fische mitnehmen, nicht nur fangen.


Mir würde nur fangen schon reichen, wenn sie denn ordentlich groß sind.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juni 2021)

Bis jetzt haben wir nicht viel zu vermelden. Gerade 5 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 45 cm. Keine Makrele, kein Hornhechte, keine Platten und keine Köhler. 

Aber die Woche ist ja zum Glück noch lang und hoffentlich sonnig.


----------



## świetlik (6. Juni 2021)

Bisschen raus. Entspannen.
Schön durch hohe nasse Gras.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juni 2021)

Bin auch draußen.


----------



## świetlik (6. Juni 2021)

Entscheidet. Rute eingeweiht.
Soll Hecht sein aber egal, der hat auch Zähne.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juni 2021)

Glückwunsch den Fängern. 
Allen am Wasser ein Petri Heil
Wir haben nochmal zwei Dorsche zugelegt. Als die Sonne mal kurz raus kam, habe ich meine Maden ausgepackt und schon ging es los mit den Hornhechten. Eine Platte hat auch den Weg ins die Fischkiste gefunden. Jetzt erstmal. Zum Mittag und dann nochmal 3 Dorsche fangen und hornis ärgern.


----------



## świetlik (6. Juni 2021)

Ein kleines Hecht


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Juni 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ach ... dann bin ich ja beruhigt     Petri
> 
> 
> Petri
> ...


Danke, jap, hat sich dann zuhause in der Wanne als PB mit 62 cm herausgestellt...Mühsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen oder wie war das

P.S. ein dickes Petri an die anderen Fänger


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juni 2021)

Erste Biss...





Zweite Biss... kurzer als 50.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Juni 2021)

Die erste Ausbeute heute. Sind jetzt wieder auf dem Wasser


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Die erste Ausbeute heute. Sind jetzt wieder auf dem Wasser


Die Dorsche sehen echt tot aus 

R.S.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom, he juper und Petri zu den Fischen aus dem NOK. Mit was für Köder fischt Du denn da, habe ich och nie gesehen. Kenne eigentlich nur die mit den Bleiköpfen. Bin aber auch nicht der Zanderprofi, aber Mann lernt ja nie aus. Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2021)

Köfi mit Pose auf Hecht am See 

Heraus kam ein Zander


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Köfi mit Pose auf Hecht am See
> 
> Heraus kam ein Zander
> 
> ...


Siehste,.......Anhieb richtig gesetzt, Bremse richtig eingestellt,..............läuft .   Petri Heil !


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juni 2021)

Danke


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juni 2021)

Heute an meinem Baggersee














Das Hechtel war außen gehakt, genau oben im Nacken, hatte ich so auch noch nicht?


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> tomxxxtom, he juper und Petri zu den Fischen aus dem NOK. Mit was für Köder fischt Du denn da, habe ich och nie gesehen. Kenne eigentlich nur die mit den Bleiköpfen. Bin aber auch nicht der Zanderprofi, aber Mann lernt ja nie aus. Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg.




Dasda in Carolina Rig


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Heute an meinem Baggersee
> Anhang anzeigen 376326
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man mal fragen darf, 28,8 M Tiefe auf dem Lot, ist das schon die tiefste
Stelle, oder geht das noch weiter runter ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Mit was für Köder fischt Du denn da, habe ich och nie gesehen.



Delalande Skeleton.

Petri Heil allen Fängern. Tolle Fische wieder.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Juni 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal fragen darf, 28,8 M Tiefe auf dem Lot, ist das schon die tiefste
> Stelle, oder geht das noch weiter runter ?


Ich habe heute extra nach der tiefsten Stelle gesucht, vor 20 Jahren habe ich dort 34 m gemessen, heute noch knapp über 30 m.
Ist wohl über die Jahre etwas zu gerutscht?
Diese Stelle ist kreisrund und hat ca.150m Durchmesser.
Im Winterlager stehen dort alle Fische des Seeteils, in Tonnen und geschichtet.
Als der Kieswerker damals dort die wasserundurchlässige, dritte Tonschicht durchbrochen hatte, bekamen die in Stuttgart (ca.200 km entfernt) Angst, ihnen könnte das Grundwasser weg laufen?
Der Kiesabbau wurde dann nach fast hundert Jahren eingestellt

Jürgen


----------



## Esox 1960 (6. Juni 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe heute extra nach der tiefsten Stelle gesucht, vor 20 Jahren habe ich dort 34 m gemessen, heute noch knapp über 30 m.
> Ist wohl über die Jahre etwas zu gerutscht?
> Diese Stelle ist kreisrund und hat ca.150m Durchmesser.
> Im Winterlager stehen dort alle Fische des Seeteils, in Tonnen und geschichtet.
> ...


Danke, für die Antwort.


----------



## Snâsh (7. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Erste Biss...
> Anhang anzeigen 376314
> 
> 
> ...


Und da fängst du schon wieder mit deinem Skeleton. Weißt du eigentlich wie lange ich versuche diese Farbe zu bekommen....


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juni 2021)

Was wollen wir fangen Mr Jones?


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juni 2021)

Zwei für Tischräucherofen hab ich mitgenommen.






Viel Dreck im Wasser 






Links unbenutzte Fliege, Rechts nach dem angeln.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Juni 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Und da fängst du schon wieder mit deinem Skeleton. Weißt du eigentlich wie lange ich versuche diese Farbe zu bekommen....


Hel,

diese Farbe wird nicht anscheinend nicht mehr produziert! Beim Sandra ist es das gleich Dilemma .

Grussen Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juni 2021)

Geschätzt 115cm, vor 5 Minuten, durfte nur wieder gehen weil ich noch ein paar Tage hier bleibe.


----------



## świetlik (7. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch kurz raus.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juni 2021)

Ruten scharf


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juni 2021)

Kurzer lagebericht aus langeland.
Waren heute den ganzen Tag entspannt auf dem Wasser.
Ergebnis waren 28 Hornhechte, 6 Platten, 8 Dorsche und ein Leng.

Weiterhin allen am Wasser, Petri Heil.


----------



## świetlik (7. Juni 2021)

Nix spezielles ausser ein Wels der abgegangen ist wie ein Zug.
Natürlich habe ich nicht geschaft ihn zu stoppen bzw was zu machen mit meine Zander combo.
Ein Fall für Joschka.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juni 2021)

Glasklare Fahrkarte heute...nichtmal nen Zupfer.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (8. Juni 2021)

Ich bin ja nicht so der Hecht Fan, aber die verfolgen mich. Heute 2 Hechte, einen von 97cm um 04.30Uhr...dann den nächsten von genau 100cm um 23.15Uhr. Ein Zander ist mir ausgestiegen, einer ist mir blöderweise an einer unter Wasser liegenden Steinpackung verloren gegangen als ich angeschlagen habe. Alles auf Köderfisch mit Posenmontage. Nach Mitternacht lief  momentan aber NICHTS.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juni 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht so der Hecht Fan, aber die verfolgen mich. Heute 2 Hechte, einen von 97cm um 04.30Uhr...dann den nächsten von genau 100cm


kein Fan??
Auf so einen warten andere ein Leben lang.

Petri zum Meter


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Juni 2021)

Wir sind wieder unterwegs. In den letzten drei Stunden gab es nur einen Dorsch, einen Leng und einen Hornhecht. Irgendwie ist heute der Wurm drin, fast alles was beisst, steigt auch wieder aus. 

Allen am Wasser, Petri Heil


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2021)

Überstunden abbummeln ist immer schön.


----------



## Stulle (8. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder unterwegs. In den letzten drei Stunden gab es nur einen Dorsch, einen Leng und einen Hornhecht. Irgendwie ist heute der Wurm drin, fast alles was beisst, steigt auch wieder aus.
> 
> Allen am Wasser, Petri Heil


https://images.app.goo.gl/YBHdYWBXAgTB9k6D9

Was daran hängt geht nicht mehr ab.


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2021)

Schöner Wolgazander. Wenn das so weitergeht,wird das ein guter Tag.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juni 2021)

Oh wie ist das schön, ooooh wie ist das schöööön.


----------



## ollidi (8. Juni 2021)

Da hat der Bengel sich doch von aussen aufgespießt.


----------



## Snâsh (8. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Oh wie ist das schön, ooooh wie ist das schöööön.


Ich würde so unglaublich gerne mitsingen aber die Fotos vom Main aus Frankfurt sind nicht halb so toll. Hol was raus!


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Juni 2021)

Oooo das ist nicht schööön, ooooh das ist nicht schön.
Zum Glück nur 3 Meter verloren.





Mist.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Juni 2021)

Mein Angeltag ist gelaufen einmal vergessen ne Rute hinzulegen oder festzumachen. Zack weg war sie bei der Fahrt. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## Floma (8. Juni 2021)

Sitze am Bostalsee im Saarland. Kenne das Gewässer nicht. Versuche jetzt mal an ein paar Köfis zu kommen un es dann in den Abend auf gut Glück auf Aal, Zander oder Waller zu probieren.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Juni 2021)

Rute weg. 

Dann endlich der ersehnte Großdorsch im drill. 2 Minuten kommt geht er mit. Und zack, Schnur entspannt sich und der Fisch ist weg.
Ausser ein paar Hornhechte habe ich heute noch nichts aus dem Wasser gezaubert. 
Nicht mein Tag heute.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Juni 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Sitze am Bostalsee im Saarland. Kenne das Gewässer nicht. Versuche jetzt mal an ein paar Köfis zu kommen un es dann in den Abend auf gut Glück auf Aal, Zander oder Waller zu probieren.


war früher ein gutes Barschrevier


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Oooo das ist nicht schööön, ooooh das ist nicht schön.
> Zum Glück nur 3 Meter verloren.
> Anhang anzeigen 376574
> 
> ...


Lieber da, als bei dir selbst......................

Bild 2


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Rute weg.
> 
> Dann endlich der ersehnte Großdorsch im drill. 2 Minuten kommt geht er mit. Und zack, Schnur entspannt sich und der Fisch ist weg.
> Ausser ein paar Hornhechte habe ich heute noch nichts aus dem Wasser gezaubert.
> Nicht mein Tag heute.


Das war ein Geister- Netz und nicht "Kuno",...............der Kampf -Dorsch.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (8. Juni 2021)

Ja genau. Das netzt wehrt sich und lässt dann meinen Köder wieder los....


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2021)

Nach der Arbeit etwas entspannen


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juni 2021)

Grad nen Schnürsenkel gefangen 

hat mich komplett eingesaut…..

danke


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Juni 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich würde so unglaublich gerne mitsingen aber die Fotos vom Main aus Frankfurt sind nicht halb so toll. Hol was raus!


Doch, sind sie wohl! Man(n) muss nur das richtige Smartphone haben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2021)

Bin auch unterwegs… Konnte sogar drei Fische für die OCC ergattern… Jetzt alles auf Aal umgestellt und gucken was kommt…
Der Hit war das Rotauge, rausgeholt, Fetzen geschnitten , auf Grund gelegt und keine drei Minuten später schnappte es sich der Zander…Wahrscheinlich direkt vors Maul geworfen…
Ich hoffe, mit Aal geht auch gleich was … Sonnenbrand gab es gratis dazu….


----------



## hanzz (8. Juni 2021)

Petri Thomas. 
Kann nur ich das Bild vom Sonnenbrand nicht sehen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Juni 2021)

Danke…
Habe zwei Stellfisch heute, etwas den Torsten kopieren…
Ist eh nicht viel hängen geblieben, zu viel Alkohol letztens geflossen …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2021)

Totentanz, pack zusammen jetzt…


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Juni 2021)

Das ist was neues...


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2021)

was steht drin?

Der Liebeswunsch einer weit entfernten, holden Maid?

Oder eine Schatzkarte?!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juni 2021)

Dann hast D


Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke…
> Habe zwei Stellfisch heute, etwas den Torsten kopieren…
> Ist eh nicht viel hängen geblieben, zu viel Alkohol letztens geflossen …


Du hast doch alles fotographiert und aufgeschrieben   .
Aber Petri, der Zander ist doch gar nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Juni 2021)

Wird wieder in die Flasche gesteckt mit dem Foto von den Fundort und Datum und auf weitere Reise geschickt.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juni 2021)

Grundel fangen und mit reintun ^^


----------



## Blueser (9. Juni 2021)

So, will dann mal meinen neuen Kescher von Norma einweihen. Den gleichen vom letzten Jahr hatte ich ja letztens liegengelassen. Hoffentlich lässt mich die Gewitterzelle in Ruhe. Sitze genau zwischen zwei Hochspannungsleitungen


----------



## Esox 1960 (9. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> So, will dann mal meinen neuen Kescher von Norma einweihen. Den gleichen vom letzten Jahr hatte ich ja letztens liegengelassen. Hoffentlich lässt mich die Gewitterzelle in Ruhe. Sitze genau zwischen zwei Hochspannungsleitungen
> Anhang anzeigen 376669


Dann pass mal gut auf,das der Angeltag nicht ,.............."schlagartig" endet.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dann hast D
> 
> Du hast doch alles fotographiert und aufgeschrieben   .
> Aber Petri, der Zander ist doch gar nicht schlecht oder?


Hahaha….
Gut dass du es sagst, auch ganz vergessen …

Danke, ja der hat mir den Tag gerettet, war etwa Mitte 60cm…

Aber mit deinen Tipps hat es gestern auch nicht funktioniert… Ich denke wir müssen es nochmal wiederholen …


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Juni 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Schöner Wolgazander.


Aus welchem Kanal stammt der Wolgazander?


----------



## Kauli11 (9. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Totentanz, pack zusammen jetzt…


Du hast die Hoffmannstropfen aus der Wurmerde von Torsten nicht dabeigehabt?


----------



## Kay1 (9. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch auf dem Weg zu meiner Stelle. Ein großer Teil meines Abendessen wurden mir aber bereits ab geschnackt. Von solchen Eimer Bildern wie ich hier sehe kann ich allerdings nur träumen


----------



## Kay1 (9. Juni 2021)

Hier auf der Alster ist noch so viel los ich suche mir erstmal eine ruhige Stelle und trink ein Bierchen


----------



## ollidi (9. Juni 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Aus welchem Kanal stammt der Wolgazander


Aus dem Mittellandkanal.


----------



## świetlik (9. Juni 2021)

Ich war heute Abend kurz für 2 Std.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Aber kein Zander.


----------



## Blueser (9. Juni 2021)

23:00Uhr, der erste maßige Aal (60cm) seit einer Ewigkeit. Und 10 Min. später der nächste Biss. Leider zu früh angehauen. Hab jetzt die zweite Karpfenrute gegen eine Posenrute getauscht. Mal schauen ...


----------



## Blueser (10. Juni 2021)

Hier sein Zwillingsbruder, 45 Min später:


----------



## Snâsh (10. Juni 2021)

Erste Mal ansitzen dieses Jahr. 10min


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juni 2021)

Fett!!!


----------



## STRULIK (10. Juni 2021)

Hochwasser am Rhein....


----------



## Rheinangler (11. Juni 2021)

Ja - Wasserstand war höher als ich dachte. Ich konnte aber an meiner Stelle gut fischen und habe 2 Zander gefangen und 2 Bisse zusätzlich gehabt. Schön, mal wieder vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser gewesen zu sein.... Gegen 5 tobte das Leben im Wasser. Überall sprang und platschte es um mich herum.


----------



## Gufierer (12. Juni 2021)

Wels am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (12. Juni 2021)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen 
Im Moment sind sie wirklich sehr aktiv! Gerade eben…


----------



## kridkram (12. Juni 2021)

Sehr schöne Welse, die stehen auf meiner to do Liste ganz oben. 
Obwohl ich jedes Jahr mindestens 3-4 Tage in einem Gewässer in Bayern fische, wo oft auch welche beim Karpfenangeln gefangen werden, teils ü 2m, bin ich als Wurmbeifang noch nicht über ca 40 cm gekommen.


----------



## Gufierer (12. Juni 2021)

Der nächste und bis jetzt keine Spur vom eigentlichen Zielfisch, dem Zander. Trotzdem möchte ich nicht meckern


----------



## Lord Sinclair (12. Juni 2021)

Welse in der Größe an leichterer Spinnrute machen aus meiner Sicht am meisten Drillspaß!


----------



## Gufierer (12. Juni 2021)

Ja, da hast du recht. Da an dem Gewässer sogut wie keine Hindernisse im Wasser sind, besteht meine leichte Welscombo auch aus einer 80g Tiboron, einer 5000er Twin Power mit 22er daiwa tournement bespult.
Damit bekomme ich jeden Fisch raus.

Die beiden aber eben mit der 40g Tiboron und 14er Geflecht, geht auch gut und konnte damit auch schon Welse bis ü2 m landen, dass brauch dann eben Zeit aber geht!


----------



## Lord Sinclair (12. Juni 2021)

Mit das wichtigste aus meiner Sicht ist die Schnur! Ich habe gestern einen sehr schönen Wels verloren, nicht weil die Rute (vierteilige Reiserute mit 30-100g) nicht mitgemacht hat, sondern weil die Schnur, durch das Welsmaul aufgerieben, riss (Power Pro 0,19). Aber darüber hinaus hängt es schon von den Bedingungen ab, bei starker Strömung oder Hindernissen und bewusstem Zielfisch Wels geht nichts über richtiges Welsspinngerät…


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2021)

Heute ist anscheinend Wallertag. Petri den Fängern


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2021)

Schleienalarm! Egal welcher Köder es beißen nur die grünen Teufel

und wie! Richtige Runs dass das Ü-Ei durch die Luft fliegt!
Dachte jedes mal ich hab nen fetten Aal dran…


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2021)

Petri allen Welshunter.

Ich bin auch mal wieder draußen. An Senken auf dem See ist nicht zu denken, Wind in Böen 60km/h.
Hab aber schon im Kanal gesenkt, da laicht der Uki noch.
Hab mir eine geschützte Ecke gesucht.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2021)

Ich glaub, ich mach gleich zu. 
Angeln scharf


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2021)

Oha. Viel Erfolg, zokker .


----------



## Gufierer (12. Juni 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Mit das wichtigste aus meiner Sicht ist die Schnur! Ich habe gestern einen sehr schönen Wels verloren, nicht weil die Rute (vierteilige Reiserute mit 30-100g) nicht mitgemacht hat, sondern weil die Schnur, durch das Welsmaul aufgerieben, riss (Power Pro 0,19). Aber darüber hinaus hängt es schon von den Bedingungen ab, bei starker Strömung oder Hindernissen und bewusstem Zielfisch Wels geht nichts über richtiges Welsspinngerät…


Das sehe ich auch so aber bei der leichten Welsspinne fische ich immer ein 70er fluo als Vorfach und mit der Zanderspinne auch mit ner 45er. Hinzu kommt, dass ich die Strecken die ich auf Wels befische sehr gut kenne und es dort keine Hindernisse hat, im Rhein würde ich nicht mit der 80g Rute auf Wels gezielt spinnen dafür ist das Tackle dann viel zu leicht ausgelegt.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2021)

Liege dicht unter Land. Der Wind war einfach zu stark. 2 Regenschauer gab es auch schon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Liege an der gleichen Stelle wie die letzten beiden Male auch schon, geht nicht anders.


----------



## inextremo6 (12. Juni 2021)

Hi Zokker, für den Angler keine idealen Bedingungen aber vielleicht für die Aale. Ich war die Woche 2 mal raus, Naja gefangen habe ich auch ein paar Aale, aber nicht in der Größe wie ich erhofft hatte. Habe auch festgestellt, dass das Beissverhalten der Fische immer schlechter wurde. Ab 3 m Tiefe ging im See nichts mehr, die Würmer waren nach 30 Minuten tot, Bisse gleich 0.Letzte Nacht gab es bei uns 5 Aale,  davon keiner ü 60,2 auf Fisch 3 auf Wurm und alle aus 1bis 2m Tiefe. Heute ist bei uns auch Sturm und das Wasser wird ordentlich mIt Sauerstoff  angereichert.......
Ich denke, dass es morgen bei uns auch wieder besser läuft. Drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen,  bei dem Wetter  musst du einfach belohnt werden.


----------



## świetlik (12. Juni 2021)

Petri waller fänger. 

Ich überlege was ich am Montag falsch gemacht habe.
Mein waller war nicht zu stoppen.


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Petri waller fänger.
> 
> Ich überlege was ich am Montag falsch gemacht habe.
> Mein waller war nicht zu stoppen.


Besser frühstücken


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2021)

Danke dir Paul.
Im See hier ist zZ auch tote Hose. Der Fischer hat nicht mal zum Direktverkauf Aal, Bekannte wollten sich die Woche welche zum räuchern kaufen.
Mal sehen, ich lass mich überraschen.
Windig ist noch ordentlich, aber es ist trocken.
Gebissen hat noch nix, angel aber auch nur mit Fisch...


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2021)

Erster Biss. Ein dicker, runder 75er +.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2021)

Nicht einen Biss mehr gehabt.










Bin ich froh, dass mich der 00 Uhr Aal nicht im Stich gelassen hat. War die letzte Male auch schon so, eine kurze Beissphase um Mitternacht.

Adlerfische hab ich auch keine, mach nicht mehr lange.


----------



## kridkram (13. Juni 2021)

Trotzdem Glückwunsch Zokker 
Solche Nächte auf Aal sind hier normal! 2 oder 3 brauchbare Aale pro Nacht ist bei uns der Lottogewinn. Hier kenn ich sowas nur noch aus den 70 - 80 er Jahren. Aber wie gesagt, hier ist man vom Besatz abhängig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Juni 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Trotzdem Glückwunsch Zokker
> Solche Nächte auf Aal sind hier normal! 2 oder 3 brauchbare Aale pro Nacht ist bei uns der Lottogewinn. Hier kenn ich sowas nur noch aus den 70 - 80 er Jahren. Aber wie gesagt, hier ist man vom Besatz abhängig.


Ist bei uns an den Baggerseen ganz ähnlich - mit einem oder zwei Bissen hier ist man der King.

Sind allerdings Alle quasi 60-70cm++.

Als Beifang ( kleinere ) Welse. Aber ich beschwere mich nicht, jeder Biss auf Leuchtpose sorgt dann extrem für Spannung , weil ich da kaum Beifang habe.

Entweder stehen die Posen die Stunden über wie festgenagelt, oder eine geht mal unter und man hat gleich einen Guten...sehr spannend wenn man gerade mal wegguckt und das kleine "Wasserglühwürmchen" ist plötzlich weg und die Schnur am laufen- geniAAL 

Werde kommende woche mal die Saison starten, war lange noch zu kühl für die Gewässer.

R.S.


----------



## zokker (13. Juni 2021)

Danke kridkram. 
Feierabend.


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zokker.i Petri,mmerhin ein richtig guter. Lieber einen über 70 als 3 dünne 50er.
Ich werde heute Abend nochmal angreifen. Vielleicht ist mir auch mal wieder ein grösserer wohl gesonnen.wenn etwas geht,werde ich berichten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Juni 2021)

Petri zokker, schönes Ding!!!
Dir Inex auch viel Erfolg…
War ja nicht wirklich viel los dieses Wochenende mit dem Aal oder überhaupt am Wasser…


----------



## derporto (13. Juni 2021)

Sitze auch mal wieder ein paar Stündchen. 2 x feeder, 1x Made, 1x Mistwurm. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juni 2021)

Dickes Petri Zokker zur schönen Schlange. Ich wollte eigentlich gestern auch, aber die 2. Impfung zeigte ein wenig Wirkung so dass ich um halb zehn schon wieder abgebrochen habe. Na Ja. Kumpel der sitzen geblieben ist hatte auch nur einen guten Aal. Sonst Tod. Also wohl nicht soviel verpasst.

Allen die heute noch raus gehen viel Erfolg.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (13. Juni 2021)

Bin heute vor der Hitzewelle auch noch mal kurz am Wasser, habe gerade einen ganz ordentlichen Wels verloren, der Haken saß wohl nicht richtig…


----------



## Lord Sinclair (13. Juni 2021)

Jetzt hing er…


----------



## Blueser (13. Juni 2021)

Petri! Was für ne Montage/Köder?


----------



## Lord Sinclair (13. Juni 2021)

Nummer 2…


----------



## Lord Sinclair (13. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Petri! Was für ne Montage/Köder?


Vierteilige Reiserute, Schnur 0,28er Power Pro, mittlerer Effzett-Blinker (allerdings mit ausgetauschten Haken)…Zielfisch ist sber nach wie vor eigentlich Rapfen  Immerhin habe ich heute zum ersten Mal ein wenig Rapfenaktivität gesehen!


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

jaaaaa endlich!
Nen feiner 60er Aal

 Es läuft aktuell aber immer noch zäh.. in 3 Stunden 4 Bisse davon der 60er und ein Schnürsenkel


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2021)

Petri ... geht doch


----------



## inextremo6 (15. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen. Kann ich mithalten. Mittlerweile der 4.aber nur einer ü 60.
War gerade mal eine Beissphase. Deniz, einer geht noch bei uns beiden
	

		
			
		

		
	








Ab und zu gibt es auch mal Schnürsenkel


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

zokker Danke ^^


hatte noch einen Biss der auch kurz hing aber dann ab war. Bin mir gar nicht mal sicher ob es ein Aal war. War wirklich schwer an der Rute und da Vorfach war verschleimt...

womöglich ein Wels also - da hilft Rute hoch und schnell kurbeln nur bedingt ^^



inextremo6 Petri zu den Fängen - hier in Hessen dürfen wir ja erst ab 50 cm mitnehmen und darunter hilft mir nicht wirklich beim Unagi-Gericht 

hab mich nun mal nach guten Unagi-Filetier-Messern aus Japan umgeschaut....zw. 200-500$ puuuuh


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Juni 2021)

In gutes Filetmesser von Martini ist völlig ausreichend, sehr gute Qualität und Mega scharf


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2021)

Auch für die japanische Filetierart?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Auch für die japanische Filetierart?


So schnell bist du doch garnicht…
Die werfen den Aal hoch und bevor der landet ist der auch schon filetiert …


----------



## Verstrahlt (15. Juni 2021)

Kauf dir ein Filetiermesser von der Firma Dick, die sind super! Damit kannst du alles zerlegen. Son edles Japan Filetiermesser ist nur was wenn du nen Messerfetisch hast^^ die Dinger rosten und sind zum "arbeiten" viel zu schade


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Juni 2021)

Hi @ all möchten Morgen Mal Forellen grillen, probier es so um 6 - 7 am kleinen Graben. Melde mich bei Erfolg.


----------



## Kizzo40 (15. Juni 2021)

Los gehts


----------



## Slick (15. Juni 2021)

Petri Allen
Ich war schon lange nicht mehr am Wasser, aber die Woche muss ich mal raus.


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2021)

Ehm


----------



## jkc (15. Juni 2021)

Immerhin hat er seinem großen Bruder bescheid gesagt.


----------



## świetlik (15. Juni 2021)

jkc petri
Hast du da spezielle Wels geweser?


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2021)

Danke, was heißt schon speziell?
Also es ist nicht so, dass hier der Bestand in die Richtung gehegt wird, auch nicht so, dass der Zugang gesondert geregelt wäre oder der Wels hier Raubfisch Nr. 1 ist.
Sie sind halt drin und erfahrungsgemäß ist die Zeit um die Laichzeit herum, übers Jahr gesehen, mit die beste um sie mit Kunstködern zu erwischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Juni 2021)

Einen Mini-Aal gabs und einen Biss versemmelt


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Juni 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Filetiermesser *von der Firma Dick*, die sind super! Damit kannst du alles zerlegen. Son edles Japan Filetiermesser ist nur was wenn du nen Messerfetisch hast^^ die Dinger rosten und sind zum "arbeiten" viel zu schade



*Von der Firma  Penis ???    Echt jetzt !!???*

R.S.


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. Juni 2021)

Penis  ja genau die


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Juni 2021)

Nach einem Gewässerwechsel, weil es vor Mücken nicht auszuhalten war, sind die Aalruten nun platziert. Mal sehen ob es Aktivitäten gibt.


----------



## Blueser (16. Juni 2021)

Sitze auch schon eine Weile. Drei Barsche, einer wird als Fetzenköder verwendet. Die anderen beiden schwimmen wieder. Mücken, besonders die Griebelmücken, sind belastend, trotz Mückenspirale.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Juni 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> besonders die Griebelmücken, sind belastend, *trotz Mückenspirale.*


Auuuaaaaa.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Juni 2021)

3 mal ist die Pose abgezogen. Zwei mal kurz fischkontakt. Einmal reichlich Schleim am Vorfach.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Juni 2021)

Anschließend wollte ich es besser machen. Die Pose zog ab, Bügel geöffnet, nach ca. 20 Sekunden kommt die Pose wieder hoch und nichts tut sich mehr. Blöde Viecher

Mission Aal wurde etwas später abgebrochen.


----------



## Blueser (17. Juni 2021)

Kurz nach 00:00 Uhr Pose weg und die Schnur lief wie Sau. Anhieb ins Leere, nur kurz Kontakt. War mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Karpfen. Hab dann eingepackt.


----------



## Blueser (17. Juni 2021)

Selbe Stelle wie gestern, und schon kommt Besuch:


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Juni 2021)

Mit Nachwuchs sind die ziemlich unentsapnnt.


----------



## Blueser (17. Juni 2021)

Yep, mit Kescher nach oben bin ich aber größer . Da treten die schnell den Rückweg an ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Juni 2021)

Bin auch dann wieder …
Allen viel Spaß und Erfolg…


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juni 2021)

Tauwurm war noch keine 5 Minuten im Wasser xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Juni 2021)

Heute nix Fußball, heute Party am Wasser mit mich …
Hönchenleber als Duftbombe in futterkorb und taui als Köder….
Muss gucken ob diese gut …
Zieht was, die am Wasser sind…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. Juni 2021)

Natürlich Hähnchen ist damit gemeint…


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2021)

Kurze Bisse und fertig 

hab nun einen der Übeltäter erwischt


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2021)

Schnürsenkel Nummer 4 ist da…

hing einfach am Haken als ich Köder wechseln wollte…


----------



## Blueser (18. Juni 2021)

Bei mir waren es nur kleine Karpfen, welche mich geärgert haben. War zumindest nicht langweilig, bin dann aber heim.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juni 2021)

Mache jetzt auch Schicht, fünf sind’s geworden…


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2021)

Sauber Thomas. Das hört sich doch gut an und der Ofen freut sich.
Und was und wie du alles fängst, Wahnsinn. Aale am Schwanz gehakt, Packung West mit Feuerzeug UND Aal.
Da kann man noch was lernen   .

Da hatte Gevatter Rhein die Spendierhosen an gestern

Allen anderen auch ein dickes Petri zu den Ansitzen, ob nun mit oder ohne Erfolg.
Ich glaube ich bleibe diese Woche ohne Einsatz. Vielleicht tut sich heute Abend noch ein Fenster auf, 
durch das ich springen kann. Aber so richtig motoviert bin ich auch nicht bei der Hitze.


----------



## Mooskugel (18. Juni 2021)

Der mit den Zigaretten wollte sich schon selber räuchern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sauber Thomas. Das hört sich doch gut an und der Ofen freut sich.
> Und was und wie du alles fängst, Wahnsinn. Aale am Schwanz gehakt, Packung West mit Feuerzeug UND Aal.
> Da kann man noch was lernen   .
> 
> ...


Danke Torsten, aber nur mitlesen und nicht abgucken  …
Bissfrequenz war gestern 9:2 für das Körbchen, hängen geblieben ist auch 4:1 für das Körbchen ausgegangen…
Sogar einer der wahrscheinlich am Körbchen geknabbert hat, hat sich mit dem Schwanz eingefädelt denke ich mal…
Wenn mich die Langeweile überfällt dann schreibe ich evtl. in Aale 2021 noch was dazu…
Bei den Friedfischen läufts mit Korb auch besser, warum nicht bei Aal habe ich es mir so gedacht… Aber wie das so manchmal ist, da fängt oft eine und die andere ist Tod… Wird wiederholt die sauerei…


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juni 2021)

Petri zu den Aalen.
Will hier ja jetzt nicht irgendwie, eine Welle machen.
Aber wie sieht es mit der Fleischqualität bei den Rhein-
Aalen aus ?
Hier an der Elbe,sind die Aale sehr stark mit PCB und
Dioxin belastet,kann man die Rhein-Aale mit ruhigem 
Gewissen essen ?


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juni 2021)

Das darfst Du hier nicht fragen, das interessiert hier Keinen....Die Aale aus dem Rhein sind nicht verkehrsfähig, da Dioxinwerte z.T. deutlich überschritten sind.

Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft rät ganz vom verzehr ab.

aber wer raucht.....

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das darfst Du hier nicht fragen, das interessiert hier Keinen....Die Aale aus dem Rhein sind nicht verkehrsfähig, da Dioxinwerte z.T. deutlich überschritten sind.
> 
> Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft rät ganz vom verzehr ab.
> 
> ...



Das hört aber offensichtlich an der Grenze auf.
Denn in der Wal- Sprich Rheinmündung werden sehr viele Blankaale von Berufsfischern gefangen und ganz normal vermarktet


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das darfst Du hier nicht fragen, das interessiert hier Keinen....Die Aale aus dem Rhein sind nicht verkehrsfähig, da Dioxinwerte z.T. deutlich überschritten sind.
> 
> Die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft rät ganz vom verzehr ab.
> 
> ...


Ach so................
Dann haben auch die Nichtraucher,ihre reelle Chance an 
Krebs zu erkranken,dann ist ja alles in Butter.


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. Juni 2021)

Da ernährt man sich besser nur noch von Licht 








						Gefahr Breatharianismus – diese Frau will nur noch von Smoothies und Luft leben
					

Die 25-jährige Audra folgt einer besonderen Ernährungsweise: Sie bekommt angeblich einen Großteil ihrer Energie einfach aus der Luft. Das esoterische "Lichtnahrungskonzept" ist aber umstritten.




					www.stern.de


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Juni 2021)

Lichtsmoothies,
wo bekommt man die ?


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Juni 2021)

Buaaa ist es heiß.
Ü60


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2021)

Oh, Petri, schöner Zander. 

Ich bin auch los. Bischen später heute. Hab gerade gesenkt.


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Juni 2021)

Beste Erfolge Zokker und alle anderen, die heute Nacht ansitzen.Drück dir die Daumen . Für mich ist das Wetter zu Hardcore, Wasser 25 C, der See mit Booten überseht und außerdem noch Blaualgenalarm, die den letzten Sauerstoff aus dem Wasser saugen. Würde mich über fette Aalbilder freuen.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2021)

Danke Paul.
Ja ist viel los ... hab auch gerade ein Boot gesehen. WT ist hier 26°C.
Angeln scharf.




Melde mich zum Wassergang ab ... hälste ja sonst nicht aus ...


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2021)

Si langsam wird es dunkler und erträglicher. Gebissen hat noch nix. 
Ententeich 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Werde mich bald ans Schilf verkrümeln.


----------



## Zmann (18. Juni 2021)

Bin heute an der Elbe,vielleicht geht was...Petri allen die draußen sind!


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2021)

Petri Heil Lars, wollen mal sehen. 

Ich werde jetzt erstmal die Knicklichter knicken ... 
Wenn was beißt dann um 00:00 Uhr.


----------



## Zmann (18. Juni 2021)

Da hat es das erste mal eingeschlagen...die kommt dann gleich dran...


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2021)

Bisschen klein als Köfi. Ich hab min 10cm dran. 
Ich sitze hier mit lange Hose, dicke Socken und Hemd. Die Mücken sind da. Na hoffentlich ist das in 1h wieder vorbei, dann pell ich mich wieder aus. Thermometer zeigt noch 25 Grad an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juni 2021)

Na sauber Männers. Euch allen viel Glück. Mein Fenster hat sich nicht geöffnet. Habe den ganzen Abend auf Info von meinem Fischwirt wegen der räucherei morgen gewartet. Ohne weitere Antwort habe ich leider keine Forellen und Saiblinge bekommen. Meine Kunden freuen sich total und ich habe einen ziemlichen Hals  . Qualmen nur ein paar Aale morgen früh. Zieht ihr was raus


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juni 2021)

Auch meinerseits ein Petri, holt was raus Jungs…
Ich bin morgen am Rhein Zandern in der Nacht, habe mich breitschlagen lassen… Nach dem Deutschland Spiel gehts los…


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2021)

Petri Dank. 
Um halb12 hatte ich einen Nuckelbiss, der wollte nicht. 
Sonst nix. 
Die Mücken beissen aber gut. 
Hau mich gleich auf's Ohr.


----------



## keinangelprofi (19. Juni 2021)

Bin am Platz. Letzter ernsthafter Versuch was sinnvolles zur OCC beizutragen vor der Sommerpause


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. Juni 2021)

Hartes Brot zur Zeit. 1 Biss 1 Zander in 5 Stunden Angelzeit...nach Mitternacht geht einfach momentan nix mehr.


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2021)

Petri Heil, dann hol noch einen Exoten raus.

Ich hatte die Nacht noch einen guten Biss, einen 50 Aal und einen Barsch. Also ... nicht viel los. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Petri Dieter, besser wie nix.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. Juni 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil, dann hol noch einen Exoten raus.
> 
> Ich hatte die Nacht noch einen guten Biss, einen 50 Aal und einen Barsch. Also ... nicht viel los.
> 
> ...


Petri Dank. Ja stimmt, besser als Schneider allemal, ich hatte mit dem Biss garnicht mehr gerechnet, aber der hatte wohl argen Hunger, so schnell wie der sich das Rotauge weg gehauen hat.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (19. Juni 2021)

Klein, aber um die Uhrzeit bei der Hitze hätte ich mit einer Nullnummer gerechnet…


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2021)

Petri an alle! Gehe heute Abend unter ne Brücke um vorm Gewitter geschützt zu sein ^^


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2021)

Ausser Adler kam nix mehr. 
Feierabend


----------



## kridkram (19. Juni 2021)

Kurze Info, bin endlich an der Ostsee und hab natürlich auch das Brandungszeug mit. Melde mich wenn ich das 1. mal starte.


----------



## derporto (19. Juni 2021)

Gleich wird aufgebaut. 2 x auf Grund, Selbsthakmontage, 1 x Bienenmade, 1 x Wurm.

Allen die auch sitzen, auf dass es ordentlich klingelt.


----------



## Stulle (19. Juni 2021)

2 Würmer sind schon weg


----------



## Stulle (19. Juni 2021)

Nun schon 3


----------



## Stulle (19. Juni 2021)

Der größte von 5


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2021)

Unglaublich was hier abging zeitweise keine rute im Wasser gehabt. 

Aber nur ca jeder 4.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2021)

Bei uns läuft es langsam an ^^
Außerdem noch ein Schnürsenkel


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2021)

Petri Strahlemann


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2021)




----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2021)

Zum Glück ist kipp Wasser


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2021)

Das war der Letzte Wurm ich hör auf. Nächstes Mal 40 Stück.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2021)

Wir haben noch genug..

da seit 2 Stunden nix mehr beißen tut


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. Juni 2021)

Stulle - geiles Tidegewässer hast du da, die sind ja voll mit Aal - aber viele Kleine !?

Gibt es da auch Zander ?  sieht so verdächtig aus - Packung, Tide, trüb, viel Aal ... was sind denn da sonst noch für Fische drin?

R.S.


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Stulle - geiles Tidegewässer hast du da, die sind ja voll mit Aal - aber viele Kleine !?
> 
> Gibt es da auch Zander ?  sieht so verdächtig aus - Packung, Tide, trüb, viel Aal ... was sind denn da sonst noch für Fische drin?
> 
> R.S.


Brassen, Aland, Rapfen, Barsch div. Weißfische, Grundeln, Forellen/Lachs, (Gras)Karpfen, Zander


----------



## derporto (20. Juni 2021)

Petri zum gefüllten Eimer!

Hab bis 23:30 gesessen. 3 ordentliche Bisse, nichts hängen geblieben. Bin dann rauf von 80gr auf 100 gr um den Selbsthakeffekt zu verstärken. Letztlich haben es 4 Grundeln an Land geschafft. Der Zielfisch blieb leider aus, die nicht verwerteten Bisse sahen aber eher nach Aal als nach Grundel aus, was ich für mich hier schonmal als Fortschritt deute.


----------



## Stulle (20. Juni 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Petri zum gefüllten Eimer!
> 
> Hab bis 23:30 gesessen. 3 ordentliche Bisse, nichts hängen geblieben. Bin dann rauf von 80gr auf 100 gr um den Selbsthakeffekt zu verstärken. Letztlich haben es 4 Grundeln an Land geschafft. Der Zielfisch blieb leider aus, die nicht verwerteten Bisse sahen aber eher nach Aal als nach Grundel aus, was ich für mich hier schonmal als Fortschritt deute.


Die In Größe 4, gegen die Rute laufen lassen/nur ankurbeln (bei Tauwurm)


----------



## derporto (20. Juni 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Die In Größe 4, gegen die Rute laufen lassen/nur ankurbeln (bei Tauwurm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir für den Tipp, Stulle!

Hatte gestern auch Gamakatsu im Einsatz, jedoch gebundene 6er Wurmhaken, dickdrähtiger. 

Deine Haken nutze ich gerne in Gr. 1- 4 für meine Brandung- bzw. Buttvorfächer.

Werde ich nun auch mal an der Aalrute probieren.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (20. Juni 2021)

Ich habe hier am Main gerade mehrere Adrenalinschübe. Keine 10-15 m von mir entfernt habe ich jetzt schon dreimal einen richtig großen Wels auftauchen sehen. Bisher zeigt er aber noch kein Interesse an meinem Blinker. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob Welse, die sich an der Wasseroberfläche sonnen, so richtig in Beißlaune sind. Mal schauen…


----------



## Lord Sinclair (20. Juni 2021)

Biss, zwar nicht der große Wels, den ich gesehen habe, aber sehr kurzweiliger Drill…ca. 1,20 und knapp 12 kg. Es ist wirklich derzeit verrückt, ich fange buchstäblich jedes Mal zwischen ein und drei Welsen, nicht die ganz großen (bis auf vor 3 Wochen beim Grundangeln), aber an der leichten Rute liefern die super Drills ab! So etwas in der Frequenz habe ich noch nicht erlebt…


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Juni 2021)

Mich hat es über Nacht aufs Wasser getrieben. Mal schauen ob es endlich klappt mit dem ersten guten Aal.

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (20. Juni 2021)

Es ist traurig. Der see scheint wirklich schnell vor die Hunde zu gehen. Ich habe bis jetzt nicht einen zupfer gehabt.
Ich würde mir gerne einreden, dass ich mich einfach zu dämlich anstelle, aber alle anderen Angler, mit denen ich rede, berichten das selbe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. Juni 2021)

Auch wenn’s nicht live ist…
Wie angesagt war ich gestern Nacht Zandern, es gab vier Stück in kurzer Zeit… Dann kam das Unwetter und es gab ein nassen Arxxx… aber sowas von……


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. Juni 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Die In Größe 4, gegen die Rute laufen lassen/nur ankurbeln (bei Tauwurm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr interessant , die auf Aal hatte ich nicht probiert - nur auf Butt.

Zieht man bei Aal und diesen Haken den Taui mit der Nadel auf oder schiebst Du den Wurm einfach den Haken hoch / oder Wurmbündel?

Petri

R.S.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (21. Juni 2021)

Feierabend. Wieder eine ganze Nacht ohne einen einzigen Biss. Ich hoffe ihr hattet mehr Glück.


----------



## Stulle (21. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sehr interessant , die auf Aal hatte ich nicht probiert - nur auf Butt.
> 
> Zieht man bei Aal und diesen Haken den Taui mit der Nadel auf oder schiebst Du den Wurm einfach den Haken hoch / oder Wurmbündel?
> 
> ...


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Juni 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Feierabend. Wieder eine ganze Nacht ohne einen einzigen Biss. Ich hoffe ihr hattet mehr Glück.


Ging meinem Cousin und mir nicht anders. Wie tot gewesen bei uns am Kanal...Selbst die üblichen 1-2 Grundeln die man sonst Nachts hatte, hatten kein Interesse an den Würmern.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juni 2021)

Unterwegs am Nidda Altarm mit der UL Rute 
Döbel bockt echt - nur das Angeln ist richtiges Abenteuer und teilweise Tortur


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

Let's go.

Kilometer fressen ist angesagt.
Mal sehen was eher schlapp macht, Motivation oder Kondition.

Zielsetzung: Mindestens 15km


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

Bucklige 99cm


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 377822
> 
> Bucklige 99cm
> Anhang anzeigen 377823


Petri,..das ging ja fix !


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

Danke, ja, in dem Rhythmus kann's gerne weiter gehen


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juni 2021)

Ich mach heute Mal nen Kurzansitz. Ein kleiner Zetti hat sich schon blicken lassen. Die Kollegen berichten, das aktuell nicht viel los ist. Mal schauen...


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

N'Träumchen   
Meter2
Ist nicht mehr weit. Bin gleich zurück.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri jkc


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2021)

Danke.
Schnauze voll jetzt.
Sitze im Auto. Kein Plan ob es 15km geworden sind, muss ich später nochmal gucken, aber trotz Handschuhen war es jedenfalls weit. 




Allen da draußen viel Erfolg, ich bin raus.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juni 2021)

Sportlich, sportlich !!!
Fettes Petri…


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2021)

Dickes Petri zu den schönen Entenschnäbeln. Bei mir sieht es Mau aus. Nach dem Zander ein paar Zupfer auf Wurm. Einen Biss auf Köfi durch Hänger in der Gewässermitte nicht verwandeln können. Komplette Montage weg. Vor ein paar Minuten hat mich ein Schnürsenkel vor dem Aalschneider bewahrt. Das gibt nicht mehr viel. Packe zusammen, morgen früh im 6 klingelts, und das wird leider nicht der Bissanzeiger sein.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Juni 2021)

Ich habe dieses Jahr schon einige Male am Flüsschen auf Aal angesessen ... und über Forelle und stramme Karpfen bis zur Barbe alles mögliche gefangen  bloß keine Aale. Aber heute ging es bei den Aalen Schlag auf Schlag. Von 20 Uhr bis 22 Uhr 4 Stück und der 85er durfte mit.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (22. Juni 2021)

Erneut 1 Biss und 1 Fisch, aber 47cm sind schon nicht schlecht fürn Barsch.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri jkc, Naturliebhaber und Dieter. Fette Hechtmuttis, super Aale und Riesenbarsch ... alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke.
> Schnauze voll jetzt.
> Sitze im Auto. Kein Plan ob es 15km geworden sind, muss ich später nochmal gucken, aber trotz Handschuhen war es jedenfalls weit.
> Anhang anzeigen 377845
> ...


Biste auf Händen gelaufen oder warst Du rudern?


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2021)

Rudern natürlich.
Habe jetzt nur grob per Maps gemessen, nicht den GPS-Track vom Echo ausgewertet; Demnach waren es aber keine 15km, 14 wenn's hoch kommt.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2021)

Petri jkc

sitze am letzten Urlaubstag am Vereinsgewässer mit Köfi auf Hecht

mal schauen ob trotz Wetterschwankungen was geht…


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke.
> Schnauze voll jetzt.
> Sitze im Auto. Kein Plan ob es 15km geworden sind, muss ich später nochmal gucken, aber trotz Handschuhen war es jedenfalls weit.
> Anhang anzeigen 377845
> ...


Wenn man jetzt "fies"wäre,würde man sagen,.......arbeiten nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Rudern natürlich.
> Habe jetzt nur grob per Maps gemessen, nicht den GPS-Track vom Echo ausgewertet; Demnach waren es aber keine 15km, 14 wenn's hoch kommt.


Das ist gerudert,aber auch nicht wirklich wenig.
Ich kenne das auch vom Gr. Plöner See,da darf man auch nur per Muskelkraft.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2021)

Hui

25cm und hat gekämpft 

dachte erst ne Schleie ^^


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Juni 2021)

1, 2, 3...


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2021)

Ob da was geht…


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Juni 2021)

4





Darauf sind die scharf


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Darauf sind die scharf


Was ist das, fürn Binnenländer?
Sprotte?


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juni 2021)

Binnenstint ?
Hering ?

R.S.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2021)

Moderlieschen?


----------



## derporto (22. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> 4
> 
> 
> Darauf sind die scharf
> Anhang anzeigen 377934


Petri! Schöne Strecke.

Und wie bietest du das kleine Fischlein an?


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Juni 2021)

Es ist Hering, und leider darf ich nicht sagen wie ich angle - habe versprochen es nicht zu verraten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es ist Hering, und leider darf ich nicht sagen wie ich angle - hab versprochen es nich zu verraten.


Mit Strom................???


----------



## derporto (22. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es ist Hering, und leider darf ich nicht sagen wie ich angle - hab versprochen es nich zu verraten.



Wem hast du das versprochen, dem heiligen Petri?


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ob da was geht…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 377930


Ja,der Angler bald nach Hause.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es ist Hering, und leider darf ich nicht sagen wie ich angle - hab versprochen es nich zu verraten.


Ich tippe mal, lebendig an der Posenmontage… Keine Unterstellung, nur ein Tipp …


----------



## Esox 1960 (22. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal, lebendig an der Posenmontage… Keine Unterstellung, nur ein Tipp …


Kann man aber auch tot,mit einem der Strömung/Tiefe passendem Grundblei
über den Boden zupfen.
Ich mache das manchmal ,auf Barsche mit kleinen Köfis,oder Maden Bündeln.
Klappt wunderbar,macht bei dem Kunsköderwahn,bloß heute kaum einer mehr.


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Juni 2021)

Diese fingerlangen Köderfische vom Boot tot auf Elektro-Pose direkt an der Schilfkante...Haken im Rücken, mit der Ködernadel durchlöchert, knapp über Grund...meine Sternstunde auf Aal...8 Stück innerhalb von 2 Stunden mit gesamt 3,8kg...dazu unzählige Fehlbisse und Fluchten ins Schilf, teilweise Bisse an 3 Angeln gleichzeitig...einfach irre...leider nur 1x erlebt...aber unvergessen.


----------



## jkc (23. Juni 2021)

Rumsdibums


----------



## Vanner (23. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juni 2021)

Petri jkc, du bist voll der geilomat ….

bin auch mal wieder, gucken was der Aali macht….


----------



## kingandre88 (23. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri jkc, du bist voll der geilomat ….
> 
> bin auch mal wieder, gucken was der Aali macht….


Hätte ich das bei dem Spiel auch mal gemacht....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juni 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Hätte ich das bei dem Spiel auch mal gemacht....


Nix verpasst, bis jetzt nur Krabben füttern… Gleiche Stelle wie letzten Donnerstag, letztens keine Krabben und jetzt volles Programm… Stunde mach ich noch mit, dann pack ich zusammen und Zandern ist angesagt…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juni 2021)

Hammer Biss…Siebziger im Sack…
Geht doch !!!!


----------



## kingandre88 (24. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nix verpasst, bis jetzt nur Krabben füttern… Gleiche Stelle wie letzten Donnerstag, letztens keine Krabben und jetzt volles Programm… Stunde mach ich noch mit, dann pack ich zusammen und Zandern ist angesagt…





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hammer Biss…Siebziger im Sack…
> Geht doch !!!!


Petri...Das mit den Krabben kenne ich auch an einer Stelle...Ist für mich immer ein Zeichen dafür das nicht genug Räuber unterwegs sind


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2021)

Petri Dank Leute, die Geschichte zu dem Fisch ist genau so krass wie der Fisch selbst.
Wenige Minuten zuvor hatte ich ziemlich sicher genau diesen Fisch schonmal fast gefangen, heißt bis vor den Kescher gedrillt wo er dann ausstieg. Ich habe noch hinterhergekeschert und den Fisch zu 3/4teln erwischt, nur der Kopf fehlte noch, aber das reichte aus um wieder ganz gemütlich aus dem Kescher zu schwimmen.
Ich war richtig zerstört und hätte im Leben nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Fisch nochmal beißen würde. Selbst im Drill dachte ich zunächst an einen zwar guten, aber kleineren Fisch.


----------



## ragbar (24. Juni 2021)

Die Mutti kennt das  Spiel schon.
Geiles Photo.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juni 2021)

Auch schon zu Hause… Völlig ätzend heute, ein biss und ein Aal…. Sonst waren nur die Krabben aktiv, alle 10-15 min  immer Haken leer oder auch ab, hat absolut kein Spaß gemacht… Due Krabben waren so schlau, dass die meine Madenkörbchen sogar geöffnet haben und sich die Leber rausgepickt haben, Mistfiecher können einen das Angeln vermiesen…
Auf ein neues……….
Hier einer für den Rauch um die 75cm….


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. Juni 2021)

Heute hatte ich mal 2 Bisse  erster Zander hat mir den Haken in den Köderfisch verdreht, Anschlag und natürlich der Zander nicht hängen geblieben.
2 Biss dann perfekt gehakt und dieses schöne Zanderweibchen von 67cm geküsst und schwimmen lassen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2021)

Heute morgen mit der neuen Kombo unterwegs gewesen um sie einzuweihen.

Shimano Twin Power Rolle auf Daiwa Morethan Rute 

Was hab ich mich gefreut…………..

der Fisch hat dann netterweise auch beide Drillinge fest im Kescher verankert so dass ich in der heißen Phase der Rapfen mit Rumfriemeln beschäftigt war……

boah….


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Juni 2021)

YASEI LTD Perch Finese Softbait bei der Arbeit.
5 Sekunden später ist der Gute Zander ausgestiegen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Shimano Twin Power Rolle auf Daiwa Morethan Rute


Wird bestimmt in der Kombination nicht häufig gefischt?
Da hast du dir aber richtig was geleistet, toll!

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute morgen mit der neuen Kombo unterwegs gewesen um sie einzuweihen.
> 
> Shimano Twin Power Rolle auf Daiwa Morethan Rute
> 
> ...


Petri zu Hochrückenrapfen …
Wie macht sich der neue Stock, hatte so ein noch nicht in der Hand…
Was für ein genau hast du dir gegönnt???
Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 

ist die Morethan Expert AGS mit 7-35gr WG. eher ne Jigge. Und ich merke definitiv den Köderkontakt selbst im Hauptstrom auf weichem Untergrund bei 16gr noch recht gut!


Im Vergleich zu den Zanderbrettern wie von Tailwalk ein großer Unterschied.


Taxidermist  Danke - ja ich bin da jemand der sich gern in die Hobbies reinsteigert....nicht immer das klügste...


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Juni 2021)

Uuuund nochmal dasselbe...
Fisch am Haken 





Hier fliegt der Köder


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2021)

Da hängt noch Kraut dran.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Juni 2021)

Und der nächste Wurf...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri Tom….
Du weißt wie es geht, wenn die Fische mitmachen umso schöner  …


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2021)

Mensch Männers, da hat es ja wieder richtig gerummst hier.

Allen Glücklichen ein dickes Petri zu den teils wirklich tollen Fischen.
Fetter Hecht, toller Aal, Stachelfisch und Schleimbolzen. Herrlich.

tomxxxtom Geile Bilder mit dem fliegenden Köder

Ich werde mich morgen früh mit ein paar Kumpels bis Sonntag an die Weser hocken.
Ein bisschen chillen und ein paar Pilsetten genießen. 











Dazu vielleicht noch das eine oder andere Schlänglein. Mal schauen.....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juni 2021)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg Torsten…
Geiles Weekend …
Vergiss auf keinen Fall das Bier …
Freue mich jetzt schon mit Spannung auf schöne Bilder…
Also Petri Heil 
und nichts am Seil, grins…


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2021)

Das ist doch kein Zufall!!! Aalzheimer


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juni 2021)

Bei einer Aussteiger-quote von 67 Prozent würde ich mal darüber nachdenken, dass die Rute eindeutig zu weich ist für Zander.

Das sieht man auch auf den Bildern recht eindeutig....der Zander braucht eben brettharte Aktion - sonst steigen viele Fische wieder aus, weil der Haken nur aufsitzt.

Je weicher, desto schlechter ( Zander ).

R.S.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> der Zander braucht eben brettharte Aktion


Der Zander vielleicht schon, aber ich auf keinen Fall.
Ich will Spaß haben und nicht nur die Fische wie eine Leiche aus dem Wasser ziehen.

Hier ist das Kombo weiche Spitze und Offset Haken einfach nicht stimmig, das werde ich nachbessern müssen. *obwohl letztes mal saß jede Anhieb.

Die Rute bring mir noch mehr Spaß als die Daiwa Drop Shot XR weil ich eben den Zander anderes fühle.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Juni 2021)

Aufnahmen.

1
2


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Zufall!!! Aalzheimer
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378086


Nö


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Der Zander vielleicht schon, aber ich auf keinen Fall.
> Ich will Spaß haben und nicht nur die Fische wie eine Leiche aus dem Wasser ziehen.
> 
> Hier ist das Kombo weiche Spitze und Offset Haken einfach nicht stimmig, das werde ich nachbessern müssen. *obwohl letztes mal saß jede Anhieb.
> ...


Muss ja auch nicht zwingend an der Rute gelegen haben. 
Dein Anhieb war auf jeden Fall ordentlich. 

Das war ja schon ein besserer Fisch. 
Wenn größere Zander den Köder einsaugen, falten die den schon mal ungünstig. 
Oftmals legt sich dann der gefaltete Teil vom Gummi auf den Haken. 
Passiert halt. 
Man verliert meistens die größten. 
Sonst sitzen die Zander doch bei dir.


----------



## Kauli11 (24. Juni 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> dieses schöne Zanderweibchen von 67cm geküsst und schwimmen lassen.


Du küsst die nur?  Ich vernasche die sogar.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nö


Kam bei mir auch...Werde es heute mal an der Vereinslippe probieren und hoffen das die Bewölkung hält...


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Juni 2021)

Bis jetzt nur Grundeln und Krabben aktiv...und ne Grundel auf Grundel...


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur Grundeln und Krabben aktiv...und ne Grundel auf Grundel...


Das habe ich auch schon ein paar Mal gehabt. Und die beißende Grundel musste nicht Mal viel größer sein als ihr Opfer


----------



## ragbar (25. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri Dank Leute, die Geschichte zu dem Fisch ist genau so krass wie der Fisch selbst.
> Wenige Minuten zuvor hatte ich ziemlich sicher genau diesen Fisch schonmal fast gefangen, heißt bis vor den Kescher gedrillt wo er dann ausstieg. Ich habe noch hinterhergekeschert und den Fisch zu 3/4teln erwischt, nur der Kopf fehlte noch, aber das reichte aus um wieder ganz gemütlich aus dem Kescher zu schwimmen.
> Ich war richtig zerstört und hätte im Leben nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Fisch nochmal beißen würde. Selbst im Drill dachte ich zunächst an einen zwar guten, aber kleineren Fisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 378019


Wenn ich richtig liege,daß jkc in einem holländischen Gewässer fängt,kann man hier wieder sehen,was für herrliche Fische durch Entnahmeverbote bei bestimmten Arten möglich sind.
Ich hab jedenfalls solch schöne Tiere nirgendwo an einem Gewässer gesehen,an dem die 45er Hecht-Jugend bereits gekeult wird (bzw.werden muß).

Disclaimer: No C+R discussions will be accepted at this point.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon ein paar Mal gehabt. Und die beißende Grundel musste nicht Mal viel größer sein als ihr Opfer


Das ist leider wahr....Und dann gabs noch ne lebendig gefressene Grundel von den Krabben, wo nur noch der Kopf dran hing..Hab den Ansitz früh abgebrochen, hatte keinen Sinn gemacht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)

So, Kick Off


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)

Und die schön gebauten Posen von Bimmelrudi  kommen heute auch zum Einsatz. Zumindest eine davon. Stellfischangelei an der Gezeitenweser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Juni 2021)

Torsten du schwächelst, immer noch kein Aal …
Wünsche dir und deinen Kumpels ein richtig geiles Wochenende mit viel Spaß und das die Fische gut beißen… Lass es euch gut gehen und das Bier gut schmecken…


----------



## Mooskugel (25. Juni 2021)

Ich wünsche euch ein super Wochenende und maximale Fangerfolge. Das richtige Getränk aus der Heimat habt ihr ja mit.


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig liege,daß jkc in einem holländischen Gewässer fängt,kann man hier wieder sehen,was für herrliche Fische durch Entnahmeverbote bei bestimmten Arten möglich sind.


Ich weiß, dass wir hier im "aktuell vom Wasser Thread" sind, will aber trotzdem kurz darauf eingehen, da die Fische ohne den Schutz eines Entnahmeverbots aufgewachsen und augenscheinlich alt geworden sind. An dem Gewässer wird viel geangelt und auch entnommen, wohl aber auch viel und zunehmend zurück gesetzt.
Meine letzte Meldung vom Wasser ist diese:




1mm Fluo, total safe das Zeug.
Fisch (86cm, praktisch kein Drill, weil Kombo mit ordentlich Dampf) zum Glück im Kescher aber trotzdem gab's ne angeregte Diskussion im Boot. 

Bissanzahl 2 zu 2 bei Fluo gegen etwa gleich dicken, auch silbern glänzendem Stahl (120lbs)...

Viel Erfolg da draußen, Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2021)

ragbar schrieb:


> daß @jkc in einem holländischen Gewässer fängt,kann man hier wieder sehen,was für herrliche Fische durch Entnahmeverbote bei bestimmten Arten möglich sind.
> Ich hab jedenfalls solch schöne Tiere nirgendwo an einem Gewässer gesehen,an dem die 45er Hecht-Jugend bereits gekeult wird (bzw.werden muß).


Dann muss ich dich mal mit an meinen See nehmen, trotz fleißiger Entnahme, bzw. Verangeln der Jugendklasse, mein Schwiegersohn mit seinem Sohn ist da leider derzeit eifrig dabei, sind Kapitale immer noch vertreten und auch fangbar.
Habe ich zuletzt mit einem ca.115cm Fisch bewiesen, ein zweiter Fisch dieser Größe hatte sich am Tag zuvor mit einem spektakulären Sprung meines Shads entledigt.
Ich bin gerade dabei meinen Schwiegersohn auf Big Baits zu bringen, damit die Jugend weitestgehend Ruhe hat!
Der ist frisch im Verein und fängt regelmäßig bis zu drei Stück der "Kleinen" in wenigen Angelstunden und geilt sich an dem Quatsch auf.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum, aber der See hat einfach eine gute Alterspyramide und bezüglich der Hechte ist dort die Welt in Ordnung.
Es geht also auch hierzulande, nicht nur im gelobten Land Holland!

Jürgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Juni 2021)

Ich fahre auch heute nochmal auf Aal los … Sollten mich die Krabben wie letztens ärgern wird zusammen gepackt und dann mit der Spin auf Zander geangelt …
Allen viel Spaß die heute auch losziehen und natürlich ein Fettes Petri !!!


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> diese:


Perfektes Produktbild für FC hechtsicher. 
Würde ich Shops zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Torsten du schwächelst, immer noch kein Aal …
> Wünsche dir und deinen Kumpels ein richtig geiles Wochenende mit viel Spaß und das die Fische gut beißen… Lass es euch gut gehen und das Bier gut schmecken…


Das habe ich doch gar nicht gesagt  
7 Stück angelandet. 3 sind eingesackt


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

Ich greif auch wieder an.


----------



## Sport_fischer (25. Juni 2021)

Zocker, dein Gewässer sieht echt klasse aus! Der Abgebrochene Baum wo du immer vorbeifährst und die Kanäle riechen nach Hecht.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

Das Bild mit dem Baum im Wasser  ist verkehrt, das ist schon älter. Hab ich mich vertan. Ja, Hecht ist viel drin, besonders im Herbst. 
Senken gung super. Uki und Gründi laichen immer noch. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2021)

Petri allen am Wasser -geh auch später noch raus.

kann mich aber net entscheiden ob mit der Spinne oder doch Ansitz ^^


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

geht Schlag auf Schlag


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

Auf Fisch die Großen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Juni 2021)

Bin auch am Wasser. 50 und 60.








Soo jetzt kann 70, 80 und 90 kommen


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)

Ich liebe Wochenenden wo zokker  auf dem Boot ist  

Hier geht auch was. Die Frisur liegt daran das ich eben Mal einmal im die Weser müsste. Vom Kumpel die Ruten sind abgesoffen..


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)




----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juni 2021)

Viele Grüße an Die Boardies


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Juni 2021)




----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Juni 2021)

Jack the Ripper war bei dir zu besuch?


----------



## derporto (25. Juni 2021)

Erster anständiger Barsch seit Wochen.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

Petri an die Fänger. 
Ich hab mich mal ins ganz flache gelegt. Harter Muschelboden und 1m tief. Die letzten Male war ich immer bei schlammigem Boden und da ging ja nix.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Juni 2021)

Aalversuch der nächste. Hoffentlich geht endlich mal einer.


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. Juni 2021)

Jetzt, wo Du die Stelle mit dem Blitz abgelichtet hast...
Vergisst es.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Juni 2021)

Probieren es auch am D-E-K


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2021)

Viel Erfolg Allen.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo Du die Stelle mit dem Blitz abgelichtet hast...
> Vergisst es.


Ja. Der war leider noch an 
Aber eigentlich war es auch noch hell als ich das Foto gemacht habe.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Juni 2021)

Heute geht es ab, ganz viele am Wasser… bis jetzt fünf Zander, nichts besonders, alle so 45-55…
Jetzt gehts auf Aal… habe die aber innerhalb eine Stunde alle erwischt…
Bis später Jungs und macht die Eimer voll…


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

Eiskristalle die das Sonnenlicht reflektieren.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Juni 2021)

Trotz meiner Pleite mit dem Blitz ist da der erste Schelm. Dazu ein Glas Wein, so schön kann das Leben sein


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2021)

Petri.


----------



## Gerd II (26. Juni 2021)

Wenigstens nicht Schneider- 50-er
Döbel.


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Juni 2021)

Nummer zwei. Der Schniepel schwimmt wieder. Es ist lange her, dass ich mal zwei Aale an einem Abend hatte.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378179
> 
> 
> Nummer zwei. Der Schniepel schwimmt wieder. Es ist lange her, dass ich mal zwei Aale an einem Abend hatte.


Aal? Eher eine Zuckmückenlarve


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Juni 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Aal? Eher eine Zuckmückenlarve


Jaja. Lacht nur über meinen Erfolg. 
Übrigens wie üblich kein Fisch auf die Test-Tica. Das Ding scheint verflucht.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Jaja. Lacht nur über meinen Erfolg.
> Übrigens wie üblich kein Fisch auf die Test-Tica. Das Ding scheint verflucht.


Dann schick sie mir mal. Ich lerne sie an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juni 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Säufer Sonne


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juni 2021)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Wenigstens nicht Schneider- 50-er
> Döbel.
> 
> 
> ...


Und jetzt Gerd, Zack Aal


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2021)

Wenn nichts mehr dazu kommt, wird der auch wieder schwimmen dürfen.


----------



## Gerd II (26. Juni 2021)

Torsten,
jetzt weiß ich warum das nicht geklappt hat, Du hast es verrufen.
Gegen 1 Uhr ein fetten Aalbiß.
Der hat nicht mal angebimmelt, hat gleich die Freilaufknarre quietschen lassen. Kurz vor dem Kescher verloren.
Nun schwimmt schon mal einer vorbei und dann sowas. Das ist schlimmer wie gar kein Biss.


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Juni 2021)

Man stelle sich vor, kurz vorm einpacken ein Biss auf die Tica und der Fisch hängt sogar. Naja. Wieder ein Schniepel, aber immerhin mal ein Erfolg mit der Rolle.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri euch allen, wenigsten habt ihr  mehr Glück auf Aal wie ich gehabt… Bei mir ist erstmal ne Woche Aalpause…
Auf Aal voll abgelusert, die Krabben machen mich fertig… Habe von 23.30-1.00h alle 10-15min neu beködert dann Schnauze voll und auf Zander geangelt… Macht einfach kein Spaß und noch weniger Sinn wenn die Mistfiecher voll aktiv sind…Lieber ne ganze Nacht kein gezupell und ein unberührten Köder als ständig die Viecher zu füttern ….

Einen Sechziger konnte ich noch  landen und ein Aussteiger hat auch zugepackt…
Vier von den fünf Zander vor dem Aalangeln war  wie Omaangeln, zehn Wurf und vier rausgenagelt… Für den letzten musste ich mich dann aber bis etwa drei Uhr rumquälen, mir wären  aber 1-2 Aale lieber gewesen…
So jetzt ab in die haja und du Torsten mach den Eimer voll …
Allen anderen auch viel Glück und Erfolg !!!


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2021)

Bei mir, die Nacht, nicht ein Biss mehr. 







Angeln sind wieder drin.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Jack the Ripper war bei dir zu besuch?



Woher weist jetzt du das schon wieder?


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Die Säufer Sonne


Hat deswegen der Zocker die ganze Nacht keinen Biss bemerkt. - Ein Hund ist er schon. Last sich es Gut gehen in der Kajüte und uns erzählt er die Geschichte vom weißen Bären....... ja,... kein einziger Fisch hat gebissen, ....ja... so was aber auch...... 
Deraweil flackt er in der Koje und schlaft sein Sure aus.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, kurz vorm einpacken ein Biss auf die Tica und der Fisch hängt sogar. Naja. Wieder ein Schniepel, aber immerhin mal ein Erfolg mit der Rolle.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378181


Siehst, jetzt hat sie angst bekommen die Tica, - Lieber ein Schnürsenkel im Norden, als ein Faserstrapazen im Süden.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juni 2021)

Ja schön, dass du auch mal aus den Federn kommst, PT.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2021)

Ja klar, Mäxi.
Petri Heil allen Fängern.
Tolle Fische habt ihr da wieder gefangen.


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2021)

Scheiß ...  man kommt mir auf die Schliche. 

Feierabend


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juni 2021)

hier läuft immer noch ab und zu ein Aal. Mein Kumpel hat ne weseranakonda rausgezaubert


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juni 2021)

Aber das schönste. Bimmelrudi . Stellfischangelei klappt auch an der Weser. Schön abgedampft deine Pose


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Juni 2021)

Fettes Petri Torsten und Petri an dein Freund …


----------



## kingandre88 (26. Juni 2021)

Ein Dickes Petri...Bis auf eine Brasse wars ne Nullnummer am Kanal..Die Krabben waren leider sehr aktiv


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2021)

Heulkrampf wenn ich jedes mal sehe was ihr da oben und an den Kanälen rauszieht ^^

bei mir gabs beim Köfi angeln ne dicke Schleie immerhin 

Mal schauen was heute Abend am Main läuft


----------



## derporto (26. Juni 2021)

Sitze auch wieder. 1x Tiroler hölzl +Bienenmade, 1xGrundblei + Tauwurm. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (26. Juni 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du küsst die nur?  Ich vernasche die sogar.


Ich vernasche die Hin und Wieder auch, aber 67cm ist mir im Grunde schon zu groß. Und dieser Zander hat zudem so gut ausgesehen, dass ich nicht anders konnte, als ihn wieder schwimmen zu lassen. Ich sagte ihr, dass sie wieder kommen soll wenn sie 85cm ist.


----------



## derporto (26. Juni 2021)

Zielfisch! die Bienenmade hat’s rausgerissen


----------



## derporto (26. Juni 2021)

Und nr 2. Da war wohl das Bier im Fokus


----------



## derporto (26. Juni 2021)

Nr. 3 gabs auch grad. Wollte nicht aufs Foto, hat sich mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt.


----------



## Stulle (26. Juni 2021)

O


derporto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378248
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prioritäten sind klar bei dir.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2021)

Ruten scharf


----------



## DenizJP (26. Juni 2021)

Grad mehrmals Fallbisse gehabt (Aal?)

was mich am Main überrascht hat


----------



## derporto (27. Juni 2021)

So, hat gereicht für heute. 3 Aale, der größte 69 cm. 2 x Bienenmade, 1 x Tauwurm. Das Tiroler Hölzl hat sich bewährt. 

Alle Bisse zwischen 22:00 und 23:00. Einen letzten Biss gegen 23:05 nicht verwertet.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2021)

Grad richtigen Run auf handgroßes Rotauge gehabt 
Leider nicht verwerten können 

aaaarrrrr


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juni 2021)

4 Bisse auf Köfi 3 auf Tauwurm 

nicht einen verwerten können…

was ein Scheisstag…


----------



## świetlik (27. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Gufierer (27. Juni 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh, nee Sustain und eine Sportexrute als Kombo, könnte meines sein. Welche Rute ist das, AirSpin?
Ich fische die alten Tiborons auch mit 2500-4000 Sustains, dass sind super stimmige Combos und will nix anderes mehr fischen .
Petri zum Zander und an alle anderen erfolgreichen.


----------



## świetlik (27. Juni 2021)

Neckarzander schrieb:


> Uhhh, nee Sustain und eine Sportexrute als Kombo, könnte meines sein. Welche Rute ist das, AirSpin?
> Ich fische die alten Tiborons auch mit 2500-4000 Sustains, dass sind super stimmige Combos und will nix anderes mehr fischen .
> Petri zum Zander und an alle anderen erfolgreichen.


Moin, 
Absolut NT 40g. 4-5 inch plus 18-24g funktioniert richtig gut . Das ist meine Zander combo.


----------



## Gufierer (27. Juni 2021)

Die ABsoluts sind auch feine Ruten mir aber ein wenig zu steif.
Ich fische nur noch die Tiborons in allen Wurfgewichtsklassen. Sind einfach die besten Stöcke die ich je geangelt habe für mich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juni 2021)

Klein Spaziergang


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juni 2021)

Das Wasser kocht. Rapfen jagen Heringe.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juni 2021)

Erste Biss, Anhieb... Schnurbruch wtf. Danach ein Mitte 40 Zander und jetzt der schone 60.


----------



## świetlik (27. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schöne Bilder. 
Was für rute hast du da? Ganz schön rund bei den 60er Zander. 
Neckarzander für mich ist die rute für Zander angeln perfekt. 
Da wo ich angle sind viele steine und wichtiger als biss Erkennung ist für mich Stein Erkennung. 
Für hecht habe ich black Arrow G2 60g als spinn und G3 80 als cast. Sind nicht so steif.


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2021)

Bei mir ist gerade Gewitterzwangspause...
1 Fisch gab es aber zum Glück schon.
Geburtstagsmeter4 und damit jetzt 4 Gewässerbesuche in Folge gemetert. So langsam wird's unheimlich.  




Grüße JK


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juni 2021)

Das ist eine Yasei LTD Perch Finese Softbait 260 3-21g
Drill macht irrsinnig Spaß weil das kein Brett ist.
Langsam wird die Rute zu meinen Liebling. Einfach Großartig.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei mir ist gerade Gewitterzwangspause...
> 1 Fisch gab es aber zum Glück schon.
> Geburtstagsmeter4 und damit jetzt 4 Gewässerbesuche in Folge gemetert. So langsam wird's unheimlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 378288
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und alles Gute.
Wenn ich mal fragen darf,...sind das alles deutsche ,oder niederländische Hecht-Ladys ?


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche. Ich war diese Saison noch gar nicht in NL.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche. Ich war diese Saison noch gar nicht in NL.


Danke für die Antwort.Hat mich nur mal interessiert,
weil in deinem Avatar steht ,nun in NL.


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2021)

Ah, damit ist der verstorbenen Hundi gemeint und das steht inzwischen 10 Jahre da.


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Juni 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ah, damit ist der verstorbenen Hundi gemeint und das steht inzwischen 10 Jahre da.


Ach so,ich dachte du lebst in den NL.


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2021)

Nass bis auf die Unterbuxe, aber das Gewässer dürfte ich jetzt ziemlich für mich alleine haben.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch jkc zum Geburtstag und zur Meterstrecke. 
Mein Live vom Wasser ist grad zum Live vorm EM Fernseher geworden. 
Grad aufgebaut, n paar Körbe Futter eingebracht. Regen wie sau und kein Schirm dabei. 
Ab nach Hause, wieder trocken jetzt. 
Scheiß Wettervorhersage


----------



## Vanner (27. Juni 2021)

jkc, von mir auch alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag. Petri zu der Serie an Meter - Hechten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juni 2021)

Alles Gute jkc !
Und Petri Heil zur Hechtserie.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Juni 2021)

Von mir auch ein Happy Birthday…
Schöne Fische die du fängst …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juni 2021)

Jepp von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. An erster Stelle natürlich Gesundheit, denn alles andere hat Mann selber im Griff und Petri zu den tollen Pikes


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (27. Juni 2021)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. 

Wir versuchen es heute Abend mal wieder


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Juni 2021)

jkc 
Auch von mir hier alles Gute Nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2021)

I musste wieder ans Wasser, alle andere durften zu Arbeit gehen und ich bin am ackern hier in der Hitze.
60 und 62.


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> I musste wieder ans Wasser, alle andere durften zu Arbeit gehen und ich bin am ackern hier in der Hitze.


Ach du armer.

Petri.

Neuer Geheimköder ?


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2021)

Jepp. Versprochen ist versprochen. 

 Aber wie man sieht geht auch mit ganz normalen Foxy.


----------



## derporto (28. Juni 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Jepp. Versprochen ist versprochen.
> 
> Aber wie man sieht geht auch mit ganz normalen Foxy.



Ich muss gestehen, ich find´s äußerst albern den Köder zu verpixeln.

Oder handelt sich um einen noch nicht veröffentlichten Prototypen, den du für einen der Hersteller pre-Release testest?

Letztlich kommts doch auf so viel mehr an als auf das bei blitzende Teil, welches am Schnurende hängt. Nimm´s mir nicht übel, ich bleibe bei albern.

Final sind deine tollen Fangfotos so leider nur eins: Fischfotos, die reine Präsentation deines Fanges.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Juni 2021)

Du Verspricht nicht zu erzielen was für Köder du verwendest und dann drehst du dich um und verplapperst du alles?
 Stark!


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2021)

Kann doch jeder machen wie er will!
Vielleicht gibt es nur noch Restbestände oder man will den Hersteller ohne Provision nicht supporten.....


----------



## derporto (28. Juni 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kann doch jeder machen wie er will!
> Vielleicht gibt es nur noch Restbestände oder man will den Hersteller ohne Provision nicht supporten.....



Sicherlich kann jeder tun und lassen was er will.

In einem Diskussionsforum kommt es meiner Meinung nach aber auf mehr an, als die reine Präsentation von Fang und Gerät. Selbst hier, Live vom Wasser, sollte es doch auch immer um den Austausch über den Fang gehen. 

Tom spricht davon, er hat habe es einem Kumpel versprochen, den Köder nicht zu zeigen. Mir erschließt sich die Intention dahinter nur einfach nicht, unabhängig jedweder Gründe die der Kumpel da haben mag, das Zurschaustellen oder Erwähnen des Köders zu verhindern. Das ist mein persönliches Problem, denn ich mag es nicht, wenn sich mir Dinge nicht erschließen.

Tom braucht sich auch nicht zu rechtfertigen, um Gottes Willen. Ich mag seine Fotos von schönen Fischen. Aber sie haben für mich so einfach keine große Aussagekraft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich die Intention dahinter nur einfach nicht,



Ich weiß es auch nicht aber vielleicht erzählt er uns irgendwann was dahinter steckt.
Solange sag ich mal Petri Heil zu den tollen Fängen.


----------



## świetlik (28. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch los nach 12 Std. malochen.
Jetzt Zeit für Entspannung.


----------



## świetlik (28. Juni 2021)

Jo, hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juni 2021)

Meine Meinung,
ich weiß eigentlich gar nicht warum sich hier einer das Recht rausnimmt Tom zu "Kritisieren" in Sachen Köder. Er hat es doch unlängst geschrieben das er seinem Freund gegenüber über den zZt gängigen Köder still zu schweigen. Damit ist das alles gesagt und ein Wort und Männern ist ein Wort und das ist was zählt. 
TL


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (28. Juni 2021)

Dann würde ich persönlich aber vor dem Foto den Köder entfernen. Damit würde ihn auch keiner sehen und ich würde hier keine Diskussion anstossen.


----------



## świetlik (28. Juni 2021)

Wenn das jemanden interessiert, hatte ich noch ein Zander aber er ist ausgestiegen kurz vom Kescher.
Köder war zwei Jahre alte Gummi der sich mit die Zeit selbst farblich gestalten hat.


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2021)

Hock grad unter einer Brücke 

bisher in 2 Stunden nur ein Schnürsenkel…

das Wetter ist echt noch schwierig im Moment…


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2021)

Was ne anstrengende Nacht bzw zähe Nacht…

vorhin auf halbe Grundel ein erlösender Biss!

zwar nur ein 60er aber das baut trotzdem auf..


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2021)

Bin fix und fertig….

nochmal ne kleine Grundel ausgelegt..mal schauen…

zupp geht die Schnur ab und ich hau an..

und mach anschließend mit der Rute gemeinsam fast nen Schritt nach vorne…..

und danns ging auch schon los…

am Ende hat der Wels das Vorfach kurz vorm Ufer gesprengt.. ich schätze ihn auf 1,60 - 1,70 herum…..
Irgendwo traurig aber eventuell besser so… musste teilweise ins Wasser alleine steigen um ranzukommen…


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2021)

Zumindest was für die Erinnerung hab ich ^^


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Juni 2021)

Ist doch in Ordnung, essen kannst Du das Vieh´ wohl eh nicht, Drill war auch schön - also würde mir da keinen kopf machen.

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juni 2021)

ein saubereres Foto wäre noch nett gewesen ^^


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juni 2021)

aber Du hast Doch auch noch Dein Video 
Und ein Räucheraal gab es auch noch. Also a(a)lles gut.
Schönes Erlebnis


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Juni 2021)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Dann würde ich persönlich aber vor dem Foto den Köder entfernen. Damit würde ihn auch keiner sehen und ich würde hier keine Diskussion anstossen.


Ganz ehrlich Du kapierst es einfach nicht


----------



## Effes (29. Juni 2021)

So, 2 Wochen Urlaub in Zeeland. Das Töchterchen mit 4 Monaten steht eindeutig im Mittelpunkt, aber ab und zu mal ne Angel auswerfen ist schon drin. Heute fange ich mal direkt aus dem Garten unserer Unterkunft an- bin gespannt was mich hier erwartet. Theoretisch ein paar Forellen und Flundern/Schollen bzw. Aal, den man ja aber nicht entnehmen darf. Aber so ganz sicher bin ich mir da noch nicht, was hier alles schwimmt. Wobbler/Spinner/Blinker wurden bisher missachtet, dann versuche ich es eben mal mit Wurm. Die nächsten Tage geht’s dann auch mal noch an vielversprechendere Angelgewässer.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (29. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich Du kapierst es einfach nicht


Dann erklär es mir doch.
Aber bitte mit einem anderem Ton,nicht so ....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Juni 2021)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Dann erklär es mir doch.
> Aber bitte mit einem anderem Ton,nicht so ....


Seiner Aussage nach: „Ein Mann ein Wort“………. 
Wer keine Ehre kennt, wird es nie kapieren…


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2021)

Irgendwann lüftet tomxxxtom das Geheimnis und es war dann ein oller Kopyto oder ein gelber Twister.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (30. Juni 2021)

Ich bin fasziniert wie manche das hingekommen, Angeln und dann auch noch auf dem Handy tippen, Bilder machen und Berichte einstellen
Als Kapfenangler ok, da hatte ich auch mal ein paar Minuten, aber als Spinnangler mit Boot, unmöglich da zwischenzeitlich auch noch Fangberichte einzustellen
Ich habe ja nur 2 Hände, meist habe ich in einer die Rute, in der anderen die Fernbedienung vom e-Motor oder den Kescher
Ab und an muss man ja auch mal wieder neu auswerfen, Köder wechseln, Fische vermessen, da bleibt doch keine Zeit um im Forum zu schreiben
Daher kann ich die Menschen auch nicht verstehen die Angeln als langweiliges Hobby bezeichnen
Ich bin ständig am rumrödeln und stehe unter Strom, aber ich bin auch schon alt und lange nicht mehr so belastbar


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juni 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Seiner Aussage nach: „Ein Mann ein Wort“……….
> *Wer keine Ehre kennt, wird es nie kapieren…*



Jaja, der "Ehre" steht insbesondere beim Angeln die entscheidende Strahlkraft zu...

Amüsant ! 

R.S.

P.S: Davon mal ab - habe hier auch ein Gewässer, da habe ich die Vorliebe der Barsche vor etwa 2 Jahren entschlüsselt.

Es fängt *ein einziger* Köder ganz extrem - der wurde sogar von einzelnen Barschen nicht nur inhaliert, sondern komplett "abgeschluckt".
Wenn dieser Köder versagt, sind garantiert keine Barsche am Platz.
Lange Rede : würde den Köder hier niemals posten , aber auch keine Bilder verpixeln.

Geschmacks-Sache !


----------



## Zanderangler1 (30. Juni 2021)

Gestern Abend los gewesen bis um 1 Uhr nicht einen Biss bekommen. Ich denke der krasse Temperatursturz war nicht gut.
Werde mal 2...3 Tage aussetzen.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Juni 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Zumindest was für die Erinnerung hab ich ^^
> Anhang anzeigen 378433


Petri, bei dir scheinen ja die Waller eine Plage zu sei.


----------



## derporto (30. Juni 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Jaja, der "Ehre" steht insbesondere beim Angeln die entscheidende Strahlkraft zu...
> 
> Amüsant !
> 
> ...



Das Gewässer (sofern von überschaubarer Größe) oder den Fangplatz nicht nennen/zeigen zu wollen - ok, dafür kann es nachvollziehbare Gründe geben.

Aber einen Köder verpixeln? Welche guten Gründe soll es dafür geben? Mir fallen da bloß 3 ein - und 2 davon sind nicht gerade ehrenhaft: 1. "Dass bloß kein anderer genauso viele/große Fische fängt wie ich"? 2. "...dass die Gesamtpopulation des Fisches in DE nicht abnimmt aufgrund meines sagenhaften Köders"? 3. "Ich habe das Ding selbstgebastelt, dann rausgefunden wie fängig es ist, will es in Eigenregie auf den Markt bringen und erhoffe mir einen riesengroßen Knalleffekt wenn dieser vorher noch nirgends gesehene Köder gelauncht wird!"

Sucht euch was davon aus, alles albern.

Jaja, Tom hat es einem Kumpel versprochen. Sicher, man hält sein Wort. Umso suspekter sollte mir hier eher der Kumpel sein.

Das ist allerdings nun auch mein letztes Wort zu der Thematik. Jetzt gerne wieder Fangbilder ;-)


----------



## derporto (30. Juni 2021)

Da hat der erste zugeschnappt. Kein Riese aber kräftig. Direkt an der Strömungskante der Buhne, 2 Meter vor den Füßen. Diesmal wars der Tauwurm. Geht scheinbar etwas eher los bei dem trüben Wasser.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Juni 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Petri, bei dir scheinen ja die Waller eine Plage zu sei.


tatsächlich sind sie laut der Zunft auch eine Plage hier am Main.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2021)

So, ich bin auch mal wieder draußen.
Gestern Abend angekommen, nach Zeltaufbau, ist mir doch glatt mein Kahn abgehauen.
Es war recht windig und als ich es bemerkte war er schon bestimmt 80m weit weg.
Auf Schwimmen hatte ich keine Lust, also die Bigbait klar gemacht und am jenseitigen Ufer eine Schilflücke genutzt.
Erster Wurf mit dem 60gr. Effzett und er war wieder meiner.
Jetzt erst mal den neuen Trangia eingeweiht und nen Kaffe gekocht.
Mal sehen was die nächsten Tage bringen?
Ich hoffe erst mal vernünftige Köfis zu erwischen, für die Wallerrute heute Abend.

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt erst mal den neuen Trangia eingeweiht und nen Kaffe gekocht.


beste Entscheidung Ever  
Wünsche dir viel glück. Auf das es derbe rappelt


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> beste Entscheidung Ever
> Wünsche dir viel glück. Auf das es derbe rappelt


Jo, bisher kein Zupfer an der Matchrute, es gestalltet sich schon schwierig Köfis zu fangen?

Jürgen


----------



## derporto (1. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jo, bisher kein Zupfer an der Matchrute, es gestalltet sich schon schwierig Köfis zu fangen?
> 
> Jürgen



Na Jürgen, hat sich bei dir noch was ergeben im Laufe des Tages?


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Juli 2021)

Der Gewiefte hat Taui´s dabei....

R.S.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2021)

Ich hab Verstärkung bekommen, Köderbeschaffung läuft.

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (1. Juli 2021)

Na dann viel Erfolg und gute Zeit Taxidermist !
Ich gehe auch gleich kurz für 2 Stunden raus. Versuche die Primetime mitzunehmen und vorsichtige Schritte auf Zander oder nen netten Beifang zu unternehmen. Werde aber nicht rummachen und nur einen Spot bearbeiten. Hoffentlich spielen Pegel und Strömung halbwegs mit.


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Pegel


Mein Rhein steigt grad wieder. Leider zu viel.

Denn mal Petri allen da draußen.

Taxidermist
Find ich übrigens klasse Jürgen, dass man mal hier was von dir am Wasser liest.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Rhein steigt grad wieder. Leider zu viel.
> 
> Denn mal Petri allen da draußen.
> 
> ...


Hier am Oberrhein steht das Wasser z.T. auf dem Damm.
Wenn ich in Speyer über die
Brücke fahre, kann ich dies bei meiner Anfahrt gut sehen.
hanzz , mit meiner erhöhten Präsenz hier liegt eindeutig am gewachsenen technischen Verständnis und dem neuen Smartphone, welches ich nun seit einem halben Jahr habe.
Auf den Bildern übrigens mein Ex-Schwiegersohn mit seinem Jungen.
Morgen Stapellauf, er bekommt das gleiche Boot wie ich ans Wasser geliefert.
Bilder folgen.

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (1. Juli 2021)

Schwere Spinnrute ins Auto gepackt mit großen Blinkern und Co

mal schauen ob die Waller bei der aktuellen Brühe wach sind


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Juli 2021)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich bin fasziniert wie manche das hingekommen, Angeln und dann auch noch auf dem Handy tippen, Bilder machen und Berichte einstellen
> Als Kapfenangler ok, da hatte ich auch mal ein paar Minuten, aber als Spinnangler mit Boot, unmöglich da zwischenzeitlich auch noch Fangberichte einzustellen
> Ich habe ja nur 2 Hände, meist habe ich in einer die Rute, in der anderen die Fernbedienung vom e-Motor oder den Kescher
> Ab und an muss man ja auch mal wieder neu auswerfen, Köder wechseln, Fische vermessen, da bleibt doch keine Zeit um im Forum zu schreiben
> ...


Wenn angeln bei dir so eine Strapaze ist, denk an die Herztropfen.



derporto schrieb:


> Das Gewässer (sofern von überschaubarer Größe) oder den Fangplatz nicht nennen/zeigen zu wollen - ok, dafür kann es nachvollziehbare Gründe geben.
> 
> Aber einen Köder verpixeln? Welche guten Gründe soll es dafür geben? Mir fallen da bloß 3 ein - und 2 davon sind nicht gerade ehrenhaft: 1. "Dass bloß kein anderer genauso viele/große Fische fängt wie ich"? 2. "...dass die Gesamtpopulation des Fisches in DE nicht abnimmt aufgrund meines sagenhaften Köders"? 3. "Ich habe das Ding selbstgebastelt, dann rausgefunden wie fängig es ist, will es in Eigenregie auf den Markt bringen und erhoffe mir einen riesengroßen Knalleffekt wenn dieser vorher noch nirgends gesehene Köder gelauncht wird!"
> 
> ...



O- da ist aber einer ein Neider. Such dir doch deinen eigenen Superköder.
Wenn ich einen hätte, (wer weis ob) würde ich selber nicht mal dauernd damit angeln. 1. Um die Bestände zu schonen und 2., will ich keine Herztropfen nehmen müssen, bevor ich ans Wasser fahre, - wie Snoekbaars.
Und 3., weils Korrmorane unter Anglern gibt, die Angeln mit Fischfang verwechseln.
Kann doch nicht sein, das du zu dusselig bist, ab und an deinen Kochtopffisch zu fangen. - mehr brauchts nicht. 

Ausserdem hat der den Köder nicht verpixelt, der Fisch hat Tollwut - das ist Schaum vorm Maul - sieht man doch.
Oder,- er hat ihm Bier eingeflößt und das ist die Bierkrone.
Vielleicht säuft er den Fisch auch wieder leer - wer will sowas schon wissen.


----------



## świetlik (1. Juli 2021)

Ich war grade 1 Stunde am Wasser, 
Ausser schöne Anblick war nix.


----------



## rustaweli (1. Juli 2021)

Ach Du grüne Neune! 









Komme mit 5inch und Jig nur max knapp über 30Gramm. 




Mir knallt die Gischt gegen die Beine. Aber nun bin ich schon mal hier.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Juli 2021)

Nokia 7650?


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...er bekommt das gleiche Boot wie ich ans Wasser geliefert.
> ...


Das Boot ist der Knaller, wenn ich den Platz dafür hätte hätte ich auch so eins.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Das Boot ist der Knaller, wenn ich den Platz dafür hätte hätte ich auch so eins.


Das sind Wasserlieger, kommen nur im Frühjahr raus für zwei Wochen, um einmal Holzschutz zu machen, 60 € und zwei Stunden Arbeit.
Lebenserwartung 25 Jahre, dann fängst du an verrottete Hölzer zu tauschen.

Jürgen


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Juli 2021)

So. Endlich mal wieder ein Nachtansitz auf Karpfen. Die Stippe wurde auch wieder mit einem Wurm zu Wasser gelassen. 
Da ich leider mit der Tica immernoch keinen Karpfen erwischt habe, liegt sie heute auf der Stelle die dieses Jahr die meisten Fische gebracht hat. 
Heute habe ich die Bilder extra noch im Hellen gemacht, damit ich mit einem eventuell eingeschaltetem Blitz nicht wieder alles verschrecke.


----------



## Zmann (1. Juli 2021)

Die Rute war gerade ausgelegt hat keine Minute gedauert,schön vorne gehakt,hatte knapp Maß und Schwimmt schon wieder...Sitze hier in einem Schwarm von Glühwürmchen...herrlich!
Allen dickes Petri!


----------



## Zmann (1. Juli 2021)

Gerade den nächsten dran gehabt gleiches Format und hat sich auch gleich selbst ausgeklinkt...zumindest die Zander sind Beiss willigt das schreit nach einer Nachtspinntour....


----------



## rustaweli (1. Juli 2021)

Das wird so nix. Gebe mich der Naturgewalt geschlagen. 
Petri allen am Wasser!


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Das wird so nix. Gebe mich der Naturgewalt geschlagen.
> Petri allen am Wasser!


Hat denn was geraubt? Rapfen vielleicht?


----------



## Niklas32 (2. Juli 2021)

Fische sind doof... Immer wieder kurze Piepser. Scheinbar ist ein Haufen Brachsen oder ähnliches Getier auf meinem Platz unterwegs und drückt mir immer wieder schön meinen Köder in den Dreck. Bei der Kontrolle vorhin hat sich dieser Verdacht leider bestätigt. 
Zu allem Übel auch noch das Salz für die Nudeln vergessen...
Aber was klage  ich eigentlich, schön mal wieder am Wasser zu sein.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hat denn was geraubt? Rapfen vielleicht?


Nein hanzz, habe nix rauben sehen. War aber auch mehr auf meinen Köder fixiert. Gefühlt habe ich zwar alles, aber wußte nie wo genau eigentlich er sich gerade befindet. Dunkelheit und die Strömung machten alles zu einem Glücksspiel beim Versuch des Ausweichens von grob bekannten Hängerstellen. 
Rapfen haben wir hier glaube garnicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2021)

Ich feiere das Teil, warum habe ich mir den erst jetzt gekauft?
Morgens ein Kaffee und Mittags ne Dose warm machen, hat schon eine andere Qualität, als Jahrzehnte lang nur Brot Salami und Käse am Wasser und allenfalls ein Schluck Wasser dazu?
Gestern Abend habe ich keine Raubfischrute raus gehauen, weil die Köfis alle höchstens 12 cm lang waren
Ich brauche dreihundert Gramm Fische!
Wo sind die dicken Rotaugen geblieben?
Ich mache jetzt das Boot fertig und gehe Hechte ärgern.

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378616
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 378617
> 
> ...




Sieht nach einem wunderschönem Naturgewässer aus!! Sehr schön


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sieht nach einem wunderschönem Naturgewässer aus!! Sehr schön


Ist ein großer, aus drei Seen zusammen gelegter Baggersee von ca.130ha.
Der älteste Teil mag schon knapp hundert Jahre alt sein.
Deshalb wohl der natürliche Eindruck?
Ein Schilfgürtel geht rundherum, deshalb geht auch ohne Boot nicht viel, an den wenigen zugänglichen Stellen.
Mit tun oft die Gäste leid, die nun seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr vom Boot angeln dürfen und sich diese Plätze aktuell noch mit Badegästen teilen dürfen.

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2021)

Strömung und Pegel etwas besser. 









Nur der Wind macht es auch heute nicht einfach.
Bin schon eine Weile hier, aber sie wollen nicht. Wechsle gleich den Spot und fahre noch kurz woanders hin.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Nur der Wind macht es auch heute nicht einfach.


Irgendwas ist ja immer.

Petri für deine Tour.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2021)

Wie zu erwarten....wenn man mit Wallergeschirr ans Wasser geht beißt kein Waller xD


dafür morgen vormittag mit der UL an den kleinen Bach auf Döbel und Forelle.


Anschließen Ganztags-Ansitz am großen Vereinssee auf Schleie, Karpfen und Hecht ^^


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2021)

Ihr habt es gut. Ich schaue in die Röhre dieses Wochenende. Kein Angeltrip in Sicht, nicht mal Kurzeinsatz.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Juli 2021)

Ich erlebe dieses Wochenende Sternstunden am Wasser.

Hab ich mir fest vorgenommen.

Da geht es hin.







Mal sehen ob die Fische da mitmachen.


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2021)

Der Fischer hat die Reusen hoch genommen, kein gutes Zeichen. Eigentlich geht dann gar nichts. 
Mal sehen, erst mal senken. 
Ist windig.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Juli 2021)

Neue Geheime Köder und gleich 59cm.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juli 2021)

Chatterbait?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. Juli 2021)

Petri Tom,

ich denke das ist eher ein Madenbündel    ich werde nachher auch den CG unsicher machen.
TL


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Juli 2021)

Keine Köder für Plattfisch... mußte beim Zander auch funktionieren?!
Fisch ohne Köder. 

Schärfeee, Schärfeeee.






Fast bin ich draufgetreten...


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2021)

Petri Tom. 

Angeln scharf. 1 mit Fisch, 2 mit Wurm für Adlerfische.


----------



## Verstrahlt (2. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Neue Geheime Köder und gleich 59cm.


man sieht doch das es ein blauer gummifisch mit riesigem schwarzen haken ist


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2021)

Mit Wurm Biss auf Biss, bleibt nur nicht viel hängen. 3 Plötze und ein Barsch. 
Aber eben ...  ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich den letzten Aal auf Wurm hatte. So um die 50. Der Haken saß aber ganz vorne und er schwimmt wieder. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Heute Nacht soll Regen kommen, bis mittags ... na wie toll.


----------



## derporto (2. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Mit Wurm Biss auf Biss, bleibt nur nicht viel hängen. 3 Plötze und ein Barsch.
> Aber eben ...  ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich den letzten Aal auf Wurm hatte. So um die 50. Der Haken saß aber ganz vorne und er schwimmt wieder.
> 
> 
> ...



Petri Zokker. Auch wenn`s klein startet heute. Scheint ja recht früh loszugehen.

Sitze morgen wieder. Da solls zumindest wieder ein bisschen wärmer werden, die letzten Tage war ja fast Heizungswetter.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg heute Nacht!


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2021)

Petri Dank Dennis. 

Hab mich schon mal ans Ufer gelegt. 
ZZ soll hier gar nix gehen. Keiner fängt was, nicht mal der Fischer. 
Wir werden sehen, aufgeben ist nicht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Neue Geheime Köder und gleich 59cm.


Du bist entlarvt. Blau Schwarz also


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Juli 2021)

Petri Matthias. Läuft doch. Da kommt noch mehr


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Matthias. Läuft doch. Da kommt noch mehr


Was läuft. 1 Miniaal auf Wurm? Ne ne, da läuft noch nix.

Aber Petri Dank ...  hoffentlich hilft's.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Juli 2021)

Das Ködergrundeln fangen ging wie das Brezelbacken. Der Rest ist noch sehr zäh.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2021)

Fehlbiss, aber ich hab noch zwei von denen.

Jürgen


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Juli 2021)

Wiederbeleben!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378757
> 
> 
> Das Ködergründen fangen ging wie das Brezelbacken. Der Rest ist noch sehr zäh.



Ich könnte schwören die rechte Klicklichtpose wandert leicht nach links.
So wie Knicklichtposen das immer tun, wenn man in der Dunkelheit zu angestrengt auf sie starrt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Fehlbiss, aber ich hab noch zwei von denen.
> 
> Jürgen
> 
> ...



Fischst Du die Plötzen in der Dunkelheit am Spinnsystem oder inaktiv am Grund?
Ein wenig schaut die Montage des Köderfisches nach Spinnsystem aus.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Fischst Du die Plötzen in der Dunkelheit am Spinnsystem oder inaktiv am Grund?
> Ein wenig schaut die Montage des Köderfisches nach Spinnsystem aus.


Ja, so ähnlich, ich fahre sie mitm Boot weit raus 200m und zupfe sie über einen langen Zeitraum ran.
Allerdings sind meine Haken bei der Köfi Größe zu Klein, aber wer konnte damit rechnen das ich nur 2Pfünder Rotaugen bekomme?

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja, so ähnlich, ich fahre sie mitm Boot weit raus 200m und zupfe sie über einen langen Zeitraum ran.
> 
> Jürgen



Danke für die Antwort, von dieser Technik habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. 
Kann man es denn als aktives Zupfen bezeichnen oder lupfst Du den Köfi lediglich alle 5 bis 10 Minuten einmal an und lässt ihn danach wieder liegen?
Zielfisch war der Waller oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, von dieser Technik habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.
> Kann man es denn als aktives Zupfen bezeichnen oder lupfst Du den Köfi lediglich alle 5 oder 10 Minuten einmal an und lässt ihn danach wieder liegen?
> Zielfisch war der Waller oder?


Mal Zeitlupe, mal ziehe ich den 10m.
Ich gehe jetzt pennen, die anderen Rotaugen kommen morgen früh dran.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mal Zeitlupe, mal ziehe ich den 10m.
> Ich gehe jetzt pennen, die anderen Rotaugen kommen morgen früh dran.
> 
> Jürgen



Guts Nächtle & noch viel Erfolg!


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2021)

Gut Nacht, ich hau mich auch suf's Ohr.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2021)

Nix hat die Nacht gebracht, nicht mal Regen. Aufgegeben wird aber noch nicht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2021)

Richtige Einstellung Männers. Aufgeben ist nicht   

Schöne Stunden Wasser gehen auch ohne Fisch,.zumindest zur Not


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schöne Stunden Wasser gehen auch ohne Fisch,.zumindest


genau, so ist es ...


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören die rechte Klicklichtpose wandert leicht nach links.
> So wie Knicklichtposen das immer tun, wenn man in der Dunkelheit zu angestrengt auf sie starrt.


Das einzige was sich da bewegt hat waren meine Augen die immer wieder zugefallen sind.



Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich erlebe dieses Wochenende Sternstunden am Wasser.
> 
> Hab ich mir fest vorgenommen.
> 
> ...



Ne Sternstunde im schneidern war das . Nichtmal nen zupfer gab es.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2021)

Gestern kam dann das neue Boot, der Angelkumpel und Sohn haben sich sehr gefreut, sind den ganzen Abend fröhlich rum gerudert.








Der Bootsbauer Kirchner, nach Wasserung.












Und die stolzen Eigner.

Heute Abend soll es, diesmal Jugendfrei, mit Tauwürmern auf Waller gehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gestern kam dann das neue Boot, der Angelkumpel und Sohn haben sich sehr gefreut, sind den ganzen Abend fröhlich rum gerudert.
> Anhang anzeigen 378765
> Anhang anzeigen 378766
> 
> ...


Also angelst Du heute Abend nicht mit ..............


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Also angelst Du heute Abend nicht mit ..............


Äh doch, aber anders halt.
Bin darum gebeten worden, dem Jungen nicht zu zeigen, was ich so mit den Köfis mache?
Deshalb bringen sie mir 2 Pack's Tauis mit.

Jürgen


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Äh doch, aber anders halt.
> Bin darum gebeten worden dem Jungen nicht zu zeigen, was ich mit den Köfis mache?
> 
> Jürgen


Sorry,da hatte ich was falsch verstanden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Äh doch, aber anders halt.
> Bin darum gebeten worden dem Jungen nicht zu zeigen, was ich mit den Köfis mache?
> 
> Jürgen



Was machst Du denn Schlimmes mit den Köfis!? 

Der Junge scheint doch kein Fünfjähriger mehr zu sein, da wird er das Anködern einer toten Plötze schon verkraften
und hätte eher noch eine coole Story für die Kumpels.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juli 2021)

So wird aus dem Jungen nix, wenn er kein Köfi am Haken sehen darf…

Allen die am Wasser waren oder sein werden ein Fettes Petri meinerseits …


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So wird aus dem Jungen nix, wenn er kein Köfi am Haken sehen darf…
> 
> Allen die am Wasser waren oder sein werden ein Fettes Petri meinerseits …


Als wir Köfis gefangen haben, hat er sie im Setzkescher gefüttert?
Ich will mich auch nicht in die Erziehung einmischen.
Sonst ist der Bengel schon ok.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So wird aus dem Jungen nix, wenn er kein Köfi am Haken sehen darf…
> 
> Allen die am Wasser waren oder sein werden ein Fettes Petri meinerseits …



Nix würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen aber es gehört schon zum Angeln dazu.
Außerdem scheint mir der Junge wie gesagt auch bereits ein gewisses Alter zu haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Nix würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen aber es gehört schon zum Angeln dazu.
> Außerdem scheint mir der Junge wie gesagt auch bereits ein gewisses Alter zu haben.


9 Jahre ist er alt, 3 te Klasse.
Der ist ziemlich groß für sein Alter.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als wir Köfis gefangen haben, hat er sie im Setzkescher gefüttert?
> Ich will mich auch nicht in die Erziehung einmischen.
> Sonst ist der Bengel schon ok.
> 
> Jürgen



Andere füttern sogar extra ihre Angelwürmer mit Kaffeesatz und solchem Zeug, das hat sicherlich auch nichts mit Zuneigung oder so etwas zu tun..
Der Junge will seine Köfis daher sicherlich nur fit & gesund halten, für das großen Finale. 

In dem Alter macht man vieles und nur weil die Fischlies eventuell dem Tod geweiht sind, kann man sie doch trotzdem füttern
und sie beim Fressen beobachten wollen. Als Zwölfjähriger hätte ich so etwas sicherlich auch gemacht, da ist alles interessant.
Von daher ist der Junge schon voll okay. Seltsam finde ich da eher das Anliegen des ja wohl auch angelnden Vaters. 

Aber wie Du schon richtig sagst, jeder erzieht seinen Nachwuchs nach seiner Fasson und andere sollten sich da nicht einmischen.
Etwas peinlich wäre es mir als Vater allerdings schon. Also nicht der Junge, sondern mit so einer Bitte an den Angelkumpel heranzutreten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> 9 Jahre ist er alt, 3 te Klasse.
> Der ist ziemlich groß für sein Alter.
> 
> Jürgen



Da ist er tatsächlich ziemlich groß geraten. 
Aber mit 9 Jahren kann man so etwas sicherlich schon verkraften, gerade wenn man in einem Angler- oder Jägerhaushalt aufwächst.
Ich denke da fühlt man sich eher wie ein Großer bzw. Erwachsener und ist mächtig stolz dabei zu sein.

Zeige ihm doch einfach einmal einen Hecht oder einen Zander und frage ihn, was er denkt wozu diese Fische solche Zähne haben und was sie wohl fressen?
So würde ich den Jungen da heranführen. In der Natur gibt es Jäger und Gejagte, so ist das nun einmal. Ich denke schon dass ein Neunjähriger das bereits versteht.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Juli 2021)

Hallo,

irgendwann in den 1970ern nahm ich mal, auf bitten der Nachbarin ihre beiden Kinder, Mädchen 10, Junge 9 Jahre alt, zum Angeln mit. Das gefiel denen gut und ich fing einen Karpfen und eine Schleie, welche ich nach Beendigung tötete. Ein paar Tage später sagte mir die Mutter dass die Kinder schon etwas geschockt waren ob der Tötung. Wie sie ihr später berichteten kam das für die relativ schnell und kam halt etwas brutal rüber (gut, grosse Empathie war noch nie meine Stärke  ), aber gegessen haben sie den Karpfen, welchen ich der Mutter übergeben hatte, schon. Allerdings waren Kinder Mitte der 1970er noch etwas unsensibler drauf als heute.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juli 2021)

Das ist die Zeit von heute…
Was ich früher bei Oma auf dem Bauernhof alles gesehen habe, wäre für den heutigen Nachwuchs nicht mehr therapierbar …


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2021)

Angeln und Fische fangen ja, Köfi´s nicht einsetzen , damit der Junge nicht "traumatisiert" wird?

Was ist mit den armen Würmern?

Trägt der Junge auch Lederkleidung , ist er Veganer?

Ähhhmja....das befördert doch nur das unverständnis über den natürlichen Kreislauf.

Gestern sahen ein paar Bewohner eines Dorfes im Fernsehen die Hausschlachtung eines Schweines - wie es betäubt und durch Kehlschnitt getötet wurde.

Fassungslosigkeit, Tränen bei Erwachsenen und Kindern.

Warum? Ist der Stadtmensch tatsächlich so "degeneriert" ???

R.S.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2021)

Bin schon zu Hause. Ist kein Netz mehr, die ganze Gegend. 

Feierabend


----------



## Verstrahlt (3. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das ist die Zeit von heute…
> Was ich früher bei Oma auf dem Bauernhof alles gesehen habe, wäre für den heutigen Nachwuchs nicht mehr therapierbar …


Früher hingen hier jedes Wochenende Schweine an Traktoren zum schlachten  
fand das als kind trotzdem lustig nachdem der nachbar meiner Oma mir zeigte das Hühner ohne Kopf noch laufen können 
glaube das würde heute echt viele verstören :X


----------



## DenizJP (3. Juli 2021)

Ich zeige meinem Sohn den ganzen Prozess 

er wollte auch schon selbst knüppeln und abstechen was aber natürlich nicht drin ist mit 5 Jahren..

heute am kleinen Bach gewesen mit der UL Rute 

5 20-37er Döbel und dann hats gescheppert!

46er Maschine ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Juli 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> nachdem der nachbar meiner Oma mir zeigte das Hühner ohne Kopf noch laufen können


Haha, das kenne ich  Bin als Kind ständig auf nem Bauernhof vom Klassenkameraden rumgehangen.

Da haben wir die kopflosen Hühner dann wieder "eingefangen", nachdem die full speed durch den Hausgarten "geflüchtet" sind.

War für mich schon in ganz jungen Jahren ganz normal, dass man was killen muss, wenn man es essen will.

Solange das schnell und sauber geschieht, hatte/habe ich da genau null Problem mit.

Wenn da jemand rumzuckt/rumheult, kommt von mir genau ein Spruch: "Welcome to reality". Schnitzel-Bäume und Fischstäbchen-Beete gibt's bei mir nicht. Und das ist auch nicht mein Problem, wenn jemand an solche glauben sollte. Kann nix dafür, wenn Leute in irgendwelchen (virtuellen) Parallel-Universen leben.

Habe selbst mit ca. sechs Jahren meine ersten Fische unter Anleitung abgeschlagen, ausgenommen und später gebraten.

Sodele, jetzt aber mal weiter vom Wasser "liven" - der Thread heißt ja nicht "geschockte Weltfremde" oder so.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Juli 2021)

Gestern Abend für 2 Stunden los gewesen, 1 Biss..1 schöner 55cm Zander.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Warum? Ist der Stadtmensch tatsächlich so "degeneriert" ???



Alle sicherlich nicht aber gerade in den Großstädten scheinen mir einige Mitmenschen schon etwas den Bezug zu den grundlegendsten Dingen verloren bzw. nie gehabt zu haben. Großstadt ist okay aber dort leben müsste ich nun wirklich nicht. Kultur & Lebensart stehen so einem einfachen Landei wie mir auch gar nicht zu. Schade, wie gerne würde ich mir doch mit der halben Stadt die spärlich gesäten Wasserflächen teilen.


----------



## rustaweli (3. Juli 2021)

Gibt überall komische Leute, ob Dorf oder Stadt!
Leute, habt Ihr vielleicht Probleme!
Ein jeder wie er will, das ist der Punkt. Ob engstirniger Theaterregisseur oder belesener Bauer. Genießt die Vielfalt, tut Euch doch nicht weh. Immer die Klischees und anderen seine eigene Wahrheit aufdrängen.
2 können aus ihren eigenen Fenstern auf den selben Baum schauen, trotzdem sieht diesen jeder anders!
Geht angeln, lebt und lasst leben!

Ist hier jemand "live"?


----------



## Blueser (3. Juli 2021)

Schubladendenken ist zur Zeit groß in Mode ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. Juli 2021)

Ik war gerade noch am Wasser. Ziel - Zander max. 50cm (am besten 45cm) fangen.
Gar nicht so einfach aber... 
Auftrag erfüllt - Bruzz Willi kann entjungfert werden.

48.


----------



## Schraetzer (3. Juli 2021)

Ein 80er und die Jagd geht weiter 

Vor ein paar Tagen wurde mir ein Drilling aufgebogen, war wohl ein größerer Hecht oder doch Waller…?


----------



## rustaweli (3. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ik war gerade noch am Wasser. Ziel - Zander max. 50cm (am besten 45cm) fangen.
> Gar nicht so einfach aber...
> Auftrag erfüllt - Bruzz Willi kann entjungfert werden.
> 
> ...


Petri! 
Auf Bruzz Willi? Im Ganzen oder als Filet? 
Laß es Dir schmecken!


----------



## derporto (3. Juli 2021)

Sitze auch seit einer halben Stunde. Bisher nur Grundelgezuppel am Tauwurm.

 Petri allen die heute Abend auch draußen sind.


----------



## świetlik (3. Juli 2021)

Ich war auch heute Abend kurz Los.


----------



## Stulle (3. Juli 2021)

Wir probieren gerade neue Stellen aus.


----------



## Stulle (3. Juli 2021)

Leider gerade die Batterie leer


----------



## derporto (4. Juli 2021)

Breche jetzt auf, 3 Schlangen gabs, 2 kommen mit. Alle Bisse zwischen 21:45 und 22:45, danach wie tot. In der Phase allerdings bestimmt 10 Bisse, davon nur 3 verwertet.

Alle 3 gingen auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Stulle (4. Juli 2021)

Unglaublich und ein dicker hat es noch ins Schilf geschafft.


----------



## Stulle (4. Juli 2021)

Abschluss


----------



## Stulle (4. Juli 2021)

68cm dick und fett.


----------



## Naish82 (4. Juli 2021)

Mal gucken ob was geht…


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin ,
hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von gestern Abend, wir haben zu zweit die blaue Stunde am Nordostseekanal genutzt und drei Spots von Rendsburg bis Warder auf Zander versucht, trotz voller Köderbox blieb keiner hängen. Trotz allem haben wir ein paar schöne Stunde in der Natur verlebt. Aber ich habe Blut geleckt und es wird weiter gehen.


----------



## derporto (4. Juli 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Abschluss
> Anhang anzeigen 378868


Petri Stulle , da hast du aber ein paar fette Schlangen rausgekitzelt.

Ist das ein kleines Flüsschen in dem du fischst?


----------



## Stulle (4. Juli 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Petri Stulle , da hast du aber ein paar fette Schlangen rausgekitzelt.
> 
> Ist das ein kleines Flüsschen in dem du fischst?


Klein ist das falsche Wort, bei flut ist der Kanal schon über 30m breit und einige tief.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juli 2021)

Wieder an einem kleinen Bach gewesen 

mehrere Döbel und nen gieriger Barsch

auf Sicht mehrere 50-60er Döbel beangelt mit Wobbler, Gufi und Blinker… keine Chance…


----------



## carpus delikti (4. Juli 2021)

nicht ganz live, ist von gestern


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juli 2021)

Nachdem beim letzten mal im see wieder gar nichts ging, versuchen wir es heute mal in der Spree. Einen zwergbarsch und Bisse von vermutlich noch mehr kleinen barschen hatten wir schon. 

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juli 2021)

Fisch Nummer zwei und drei.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juli 2021)

Nummer 4. Ab jetzt können die Aale kommen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juli 2021)

Ich habe endlich mal einen ordentlichen Aal am Haken gehabt. Rein Optisch weit größer als mein PB. Wehrte sich beim ran holen sehr wenig. Vorm Boot bewegte sich er sich ganz kurz und nicht doll rückwärts. Und zack, weg war er. Muss also nur ganz zart gehakt gewesen sein. Passiert.

Aber allein den Fisch gesehen zu haben war schön


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (4. Juli 2021)

Aaaaaarrrrr. Als ich den letzten Post abgeschickt habe, meldete sich der nächste Fisch. Wieder ein Aal in selber Stärke. Bis ans Boot und weg war er. Schwamm dann noch am Boot rum und tauchte dann langsam ab.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juli 2021)

Seltsam - also da liegt wohl irgendwo ein Fehler im Detail, von 2 Aalen 2 zu verlieren hatte ich schon gefühlt Jahre nicht mehr.

Material/Drillfehler ?

R.S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Seltsam - also da liegt wohl irgendwo ein Fehler im Detail, von 2 Aalen 2 zu verlieren hatte ich schon gefühlt Jahre nicht mehr.
> 
> Material/Drillfehler ?
> 
> R.S.


Oder einfach Pech wenn die 2x ausgeschlitzt sind?! Scheint ja nichts gerissen oder so zu sein.
Vielleicht den Anhieb etwas zu früh gesetzt. Aber auch beim Angeln gilt "shit happens"


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Alles richtig gemacht. Sie haben einfach nur sehr spitz gebissen und sind dann sofort abgezogen. Der dritte Aal wollte dann doch mit nach Hause. Auch bei dem war der Köder nicht inhaliert worden, sondern eher im vorbeischwimmen mitgenommen. 
Alles in allem ein schöner Abend. Es gab endlich mal wieder Fisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juli 2021)

Ich packe ein, in zwei Stunden gehts auf die Bahn.
Diese Nacht hatte ich noch son Zwei Pfünder schwimmen, ging aber nix.

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 378999
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jürgen, ich hoffe das Bild zeigt nicht Deine ausgelegten Ruten. Das würde die Bissfrequenz erklären. Bin da aber auch kein Wallerprofi und weiß wirklich nicht ob die sich so nah ans Zelt ran trauen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Neuer Versuch in der Spree. 
Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Juli 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch in der Spree.
> Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


Nettes Bild, aber wer druckt sich denn solche Abscheulichkeiten aufs Boot?


----------



## xAzraelx (5. Juli 2021)

Noch mal zur Dämmerung an den MLK.
Außer der Biber hat sich noch nichts blicken lassen.


----------



## świetlik (5. Juli 2021)

Ich wieder für eine Stunde los.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Für eine Stunde zwei Zander, dann bin ich zufrieden.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Wer zu Hause Sitz fängt nix.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nettes Bild, aber wer druckt sich denn solche Abscheulichkeiten aufs Boot?


Der vorbesitzer. Gedruckt wäre ja einfach. Aber nein da hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht und den Rotz gemalt. Kommt wahrscheinlich im Winter runter. 
Das schlimmste ist das nicht nur das Bild auf dem Boot ist, sondern die den Mist auch gerne trinken....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Petri zum Fisch, swietlik. 

Bei uns gab es gerade einen kleinen Barsch zum warm werden.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Juli 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Der vorbesitzer. Gedruckt wäre ja einfach. Aber nein da hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht und den Rotz gemalt. Kommt wahrscheinlich im Winter runter.
> Das schlimmste ist das nicht nur das Bild auf dem Boot ist, sondern die den Mist auch gerne trinken....


Oh oh. Das da dann das Boot nicht direkt durchs Raster gefallen ist. 
Da schämt man sich direkt wieder das man da herkommt, wo diese Plörre gebraut wird.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Wir arbeiten noch an der Größe. 
Es macht jetzt schon wieder großen Spaß am Wasser zu sein. Da stört auch das aufstehen um 5 Uhr, um pünktlich in Berlin auf Arbeit zu sein, nicht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Gerade gab es wieder einen Aal aus der Kinderstube. Kollege wird sich gleich auf den Heimweg machen und ich werde mich hinlegen. Auf eine hoffentlich schlaflose Nacht


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (5. Juli 2021)

Das Boot gab es geschenkt. Gab also kein Raster.


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2021)

Heute Abend mit Sohnemann am Vereinsgewässer geangelt 

gab 3 Schleien darunter der neue PB mit 41 cm


----------



## rustaweli (6. Juli 2021)

Wieder zäh bis zum geht nicht mehr. Drehe seit fast 4h meine Kreise. Cranks - nix, Topwater - nix, mittlerweile beim Twitchen nur Kinderstube. Bißl Zeit bleibt noch zum Finden und Lernen.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Juli 2021)

Wie es aussieht wollen die Großen nicht. Wieder ein Jungspund. 
Aber mag mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## rustaweli (6. Juli 2021)

Mache Feierabend, die Pflicht ruft so langsam. War letztendlich heute reines Frequenzangeln. Konnte noch etliche Barsche landen, aber alle klein. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre ich mit ner UL losgezogen. Schön und lustig war es trotzdem.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juli 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich wieder für eine Stunde los.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri,

bist Du an der schönen Oberweser los?

Wie sind denn gerade die guten Beißzeiten , wenn Du noch Ködertips hast, gerne....möchte dieses Jahr nochmal irgendwann nach Bremen reisen und da auch mal bischen jiggen, nicht immer nur Aal ...

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2021)

gestern Abend/Nacht mit der Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen.

nach 3,5 Stunden nix.... nicht mal ein Anfasser...



nimmt einem schon teilweise die Lust...


----------



## świetlik (7. Juli 2021)

Moin,
Beißzeit morgen oder Abend.
Köder ? 
Fast jeden Zander auf anderen Köder gegangen.
Zeit und Ort ist wichtig.


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gestern Abend/Nacht mit der Spinnrute unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> nach 3,5 Stunden nix.... nicht mal ein Anfasser...
> 
> ...


Nimm es leicht,.....die Fische waren gestern Abend, alle beim Fußball gucken.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (7. Juli 2021)

Nachtrag vom Montag. Es gab insgesamt 5 Aale, wovon aber nur zwei maßig waren.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Moin,
> Beißzeit morgen oder Abend.
> Köder ?
> Fast jeden Zander auf anderen Köder gegangen.
> Zeit und Ort ist wichtig.




Köder hab ich mehrere Minnows durchprobiert sowie auch GuFis.

Zeit und Ort ist immer spannend ^^ zumindest konnte ich im Wasser viel Brutfische sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> zumindest konnte ich im Wasser viel *Brutfische *sehen.



Dann nimm mal Köder, die denen in Größe und Farbe ähneln. Manchmal sie die Räuber "betriebsblind" und voll auf die Kleinis eingeschossen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann nimm mal Köder, die denen in Größe und Farbe ähneln. *Manchmal sie die Räuber "betriebsblind" und voll auf die Kleinis eingeschossen*.



*truth, truth, truth...*

Ik hätte so ein... der ist leider streng geheim.


----------



## świetlik (7. Juli 2021)

Ich war wieder kurz Los.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Beim ersten Wurf Zander auf ... Zander.
Wer kann den Köder erraten?
Danach nix mehr Los.


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Juli 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 379207
> 
> 
> Wer kann den Köder erraten?


 Ist ein Zander, gut für Waller ab 2 Meter


----------



## Bootsy48 (8. Juli 2021)

Der frühe Wurm fängt den Döbel


----------



## Lil Torres (8. Juli 2021)

so richtig laufen will es dieses jahr bei mir nicht. um so schöner, wenn dann doch mal so ein toller fisch im kescher landet.

prädikat besonders wertvoll...


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> so richtig laufen will es dieses jahr bei mir nicht. um so schöner, wenn dann doch mal so ein toller fisch im kescher landet.
> 
> prädikat besonders wertvoll...
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri.
Da braucht es aber schon einen großen Kescher....


----------



## rustaweli (8. Juli 2021)

Heute an einem anderen See. Mit teilweise verwunschenen, verschlafenen Stellen. 








Aber auch hier wieder nur Kleine. 
Wird Zeit das ich wieder an meinen Fluss gehe.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2021)

Längere Mittagspause. Also die UL Rute ins Auto geworfen und an nen kleinen Bach gefahren 

den Forellenwobbler ausgeworfen und auf Sicht diesen Kollegen verhaftet 

51cm


----------



## świetlik (8. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Aber auch hier wieder nur Kleine.


Vielleicht hilft dir größere Köder.


----------



## rustaweli (8. Juli 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir größere Köder.


Den Gedanken hatte ich heute auch. Wobei ich knapp 6cm zwecks Brutfischen eigentlich passend finde. Scheint wohl nicht so. Oder ich probiere es demnächst mit T-Rig und 4Inch Krebse. Möglich wäre noch ein stärkeres Vorfach und mit bestimmten Ködern/Montagen einfach voll durch Kraut und Cover. Vielleicht stehen die Größeren da. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat, muß schauen.


----------



## świetlik (8. Juli 2021)

Was willst du fangen?  Viele Fische  oder  den Fisch.?
Auch wenn ich mit kleineren köder angle habe ich mindestens ein großes dabei ( so das die Rute das grade schaft) und probiere ich.
Das mit brut Fisch große ist in Ordnung aber nicht immer.


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Juli 2021)

Ein kleiner abendlicher Aalansitz. 
Ein dickes Petri allen die am Wasser sind.


----------



## hanzz (8. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> demnächst mit T-Rig und 4Inch Krebse


Na da berichte dann bitte mal


----------



## Snâsh (9. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Den Gedanken hatte ich heute auch. Wobei ich knapp 6cm zwecks Brutfischen eigentlich passend finde. Scheint wohl nicht so. Oder ich probiere es demnächst mit T-Rig und 4Inch Krebse. Möglich wäre noch ein stärkeres Vorfach und mit bestimmten Ködern/Montagen einfach voll durch Kraut und Cover. Vielleicht stehen die Größeren da. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat, muß schauen.


Ich hatte letzte Woche das gegensätzliche Vergnügen. Ich war auf Wels aus mit der Spinne und hatte einen 25cm Gummi drauf. Ein Zander ist eingestiegen, aber nicht hängen geblieben. Ich konnte den Biss jedoch Live verfolgen. Vielleicht hilft es auch sich von der Masse abzuheben! Kann also beides sein.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Juli 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Was willst du fangen?  Viele Fische  oder  den Fisch.?
> Auch wenn ich mit kleineren köder angle habe ich mindestens ein großes dabei ( so das die Rute das grade schaft) und probiere ich.
> Das mit brut Fisch große ist in Ordnung aber nicht immer.


Die gesunde Mitte würde mir auf Barsch schon reichen. Kein Frequenz auf die Minis, aber auch kein Suchen nach nur 45+. Glaube die richtig schweren Jungs finde ich eh nur bei mir am Kanal. Aber da ist Schneidern und Suchen die normale Tagesordnung. War heute kurz meinen Fluss anschauen - macht auf Barsch noch keinen Sinn.


----------



## rustaweli (9. Juli 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche das gegensätzliche Vergnügen. Ich war auf Wels aus mit der Spinne und hatte einen 25cm Gummi drauf. Ein Zander ist eingestiegen, aber nicht hängen geblieben. Ich konnte den Biss jedoch Live verfolgen. Vielleicht hilft es auch sich von der Masse abzuheben! Kann also beides sein.


Hab ich schon öfter gehört, gesehen, gelesen. Die Mehrheit pendelt sich wohl um die 12,5cm ein, aber viele Topangler kitzeln die Brocken nicht selten mit sehr viel größeren Gummis raus. Aber dafür habe ich weder die Gewässer noch Spotkenntnis der Riesen. Wohl das A u O der Geschichte. Aber Du hast ja die Bekanntschaft gemacht, zieh das doch mal durch und berichte am Räubertisch!


----------



## rustaweli (9. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na da berichte dann bitte mal


Werde ich am Räubertisch auf jeden Fall machen. Muß nur am WE erst die passenden Krebse bestellen. Hab nur Kleinere und möchte ganz bestimmte,welche top arbeiten. 
Heute geht es jedoch später auf Aal.


----------



## Snâsh (9. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hab ich schon öfter gehört, gesehen, gelesen. Die Mehrheit pendelt sich wohl um die 12,5cm ein, aber viele Topangler kitzeln die Brocken nicht selten mit sehr viel größeren Gummis raus. Aber dafür habe ich weder die Gewässer noch Spotkenntnis der Riesen. Wohl das A u O der Geschichte. Aber Du hast ja die Bekanntschaft gemacht, zieh das doch mal durch und berichte am Räubertisch!


Würde ich ja gerne, aber hier am Main ist jeder Zander hart erarbeitet. Nochmal zu selektieren ist schwer. Aber ich habe dieses Jahr trotzdem noch nichts unter 70cm gefangen. Das liegt aber nicht an irgendwelchen Ködern, sondern eher wohl an meinen Spots


----------



## JottU (9. Juli 2021)

Habe es auch mal wieder geschafft ans Wasser zu kommen. Hoffe auf Wetterbesserung.


----------



## Mefourlauber (9. Juli 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne, aber hier am Main ist jeder Zander hart erarbeitet. Nochmal zu selektieren ist schwer. Aber ich habe dieses Jahr trotzdem noch nichts unter 70cm gefangen. Das liegt aber nicht an irgendwelchen Ködern, sondern eher wohl an meinen Spots


Petri für die Zandergrössen!! Grundsätzlich stimme ich zu, dass ein Zander, egal wie groß, einmal in Fresslaune keine Ködergrösse verschmäht. Bei mir am Rhein ist der Schlüssel zu guten-kapitalen Größen fast immer die Trübung. Je trüber, desto besser. Ist aber nur selten der Fall.
Was Ist das besondere an deinen Spots? 
Weit weg von Parkplätzen?
Besondere Strömungsverhältnisse?
Evtl. noch anderes?


----------



## rustaweli (9. Juli 2021)

Ruten und Köder(Wurm an Pose) sind bereit. Hoffe ja auf Aal, aber freue mich auch über Beifänge. Einfach bißl die Ruhe genießen nach den aktiven Barschjagden die Tage. 








Einfach Old School ohne viel Federlesen.
Schon schön!


----------



## rustaweli (9. Juli 2021)

Nee oder?! Wo in aller Welt lebe und angle ich eigentlich? Irgendwas zuppelt immer und schneidet Wurmstücke ab. Tippe auf Krebse. Vor meine Füssen schwimmen Schildkröten. Im Fluss Grundeln...hiillffeee!


----------



## rustaweli (9. Juli 2021)

Yes, endlich! 




Weiter geht es! Freu mich extrem!


----------



## świetlik (9. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weiter geht es! Freu mich extrem


Wir freuen uns für dich.
Weiter so.
Ich will morgen früh für nee Stündchen Los.
Bin noch am überlegen Zander oder Hecht.


----------



## hanzz (9. Juli 2021)

Petri zum dicken Aal. 
Da kannst dich auch richtig freuen
Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## kingandre88 (10. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Yes, endlich!
> Anhang anzeigen 379446
> 
> Weiter geht es! Freu mich extrem!


Petri


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2021)

Vielen Dank Jungs! 
Trete jetzt absolut mehr als zufrieden den Heimweg an. 
Schlaft gut!


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2021)

Petri Zu den dicken!


----------



## świetlik (10. Juli 2021)

Guten Morgen,
Ich war heute morgen Los.
6-9 Uhr.




Wasser




Geräte




Köder, eine von vielen







Fische. 
Also aufstehen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juli 2021)

Richtig schöne Aale und Zander. Dickes Petri an Euch


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2021)

Von mir auch Petri, schöne Fische. 
Ich bin auch wieder los, mal am Sa, hat ja gestern und die ganze letzte Nacht geregnet und gestürmt. 
Eigentlich soll es kein Regen mehr geben und
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 der Wind soll zum Abend nachlassen.
Erst mal senken.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2021)

Wir wollten heute eigentlich auch zum Aalangeln ans Flüsschen gehen, aber hier im Mittelfranken sehen die Flüsse gerade so aus: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/....urn-newsml-dpa-com-20090101-210709-99-321626

Sind wohl die höchsten Wasserstände seit Beginn der Wetteraufzeichnungen. Ganze Ortschaften sind abgeschnitten und ohne Strom.


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2021)

Senken ging gut, bei ordentlich Wind geht das eigentlich immer razz fazz. Ein paar Laichräuber konnte ich auch gleich verhaften ... freuen sich die Adler. 

Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2021)




----------



## Kizzo40 (10. Juli 2021)

Fänge von heute Vormittag, später geht's weiter auf Aal & co
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Forelle wird gerade zubereitet, Aitel wird Morgen zu den ersten Frikadellen meines Lebens verarbeitet. Habe nach langer Zeit genügend Filet.


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Fänge von heute Vormittag, später geht's weiter auf Aal & co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri und schreibe doch bitte wie es gemundet hat! An Döbel komme ich kulinarisch absolut nicht ran.


----------



## derporto (10. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Petri und schreibe doch bitte wie es gemindert hat! An Döbel komme ich kulinarisch absolut nicht ran.



Hatte mal einen in Alufolie mit Knoblauch und Zitronenscheiben im Ofen gebacken. Der war absolut genießbar. Recht neutral, hat die Aromen gut aufgenommen. Um die 45 cm hatte er. Die Gräten waren ausreichend groß und konnten gut entfernt werden.

Einen Versuch auf jeden Fall wert.

Gleich gehts wieder zum allwöchentlichen Abendansitz an die Weser.


----------



## derporto (10. Juli 2021)

Sitze heute ganz stupide an den Gut an den gemütlichen Treppen und die Grundeln geben wieder Vollgas. Petri euch allen.


----------



## Kizzo40 (10. Juli 2021)

Arschkari 40er Zander auf Köfi, Anhieb und ....


----------



## rustaweli (10. Juli 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Arschkari 40er Zander auf Köfi, Anhieb und ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher das da vorher nicht schon ein Bruch, nur leicht faserich, war? Bei einem Anhieb kann ich mir dies schwer vorstellen. Vielleicht schon einen Hänger gehabt und falsch, arg gezogen? Spitzenbruch soll es geben, aber dort? Selbst bei Billigruten fast unvorstellbar bei einem Anhieb. 
Trotzdem schade und tut mir leid für Dich! Dafür sollst Du heute mit nem schönem Fang belohnt werden! 
Mist sowas aber auch!


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. Juli 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Arschkari 40er Zander auf Köfi, Anhieb und ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Geräusch beim Knacks,kenne ich,.....echt grausam.


----------



## Kizzo40 (10. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sicher das da vorher nicht schon ein Bruch, nur leicht faserich, war? Bei einem Anhieb kann ich mir dies schwer vorstellen. Vielleicht schon einen Hänger gehabt und falsch, arg gezogen? Spitzenbruch soll es geben, aber dort? Selbst bei Billigruten fast unvorstellbar bei einem Anhieb.
> Trotzdem schade und tut mir leid für Dich! Dafür sollst Du heute mit nem schönem Fang belohnt werden!
> Mist sowas aber auch!


Hab die Rute erst seit 5 Wochen und 4 Mal gefischt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Juli 2021)

Moin Moin,
ich war dann heute auch mal wieder los am Nordostseekanal , hier ein paar Eindrücke und die Zettis hatten auch Lust.
Alle die noch auf Pirsch sind einen erfolgreichen Abend/Nacht


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2021)

Petri Heil, du legst ja gut vor. 

Heute mal eine ganz andere Ecke vom See. Mal sehen. Schlecht wie die letzten Male kann es nicht werden.


----------



## tomxxxtom (10. Juli 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa... Erste Wurf  und direkt vor meinen Füßen knallt ein gut 60 Zander auf den Skeleton, Anhieb und schnurbruch...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaA
Das wäre perfekte Anfang gewesen...


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Juli 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Arschkari 40er Zander auf Köfi, Anhieb und ....


Würd ich bei Askari versuchen ne neue Rute zu bekommen, hatte letztes Jahr ne Daiwa Ninja Spinnrute gekauft die nach 3 Wochen gebrochen ist und direkt ne neue bekommen. Wenn es in dem Teil der Rute bricht 99% Materialfehler .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. Juli 2021)

Läuft nicht wirklich gut auf Zander momentan. Am letzten Donnerstag 1 Zander und heute um 23 Uhr selbe Größe, durften beide wieder schwimmen. Aber Bisse sind absolute Mangelware zur Zeit.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2021)

Ich hab ja schon nicht mehr mit gerechnet. Hat 2m Schnur genommen und das war es dann ... hing aber. So bisschen über 60. Die Nacht nicht ein Biss.


----------



## Moringotho (11. Juli 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Arschkari 40er Zander auf Köfi, Anhieb und ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sers,

die bilder sind bei mir auf dem tablet net so gut zu erkennen.
sieht aber nach telerute aus oder? da hab ich schon öfter leute mit brüchen direkt am ring (meist mittig) gesehen.
ob beim wurf oder beim anhieb. aber ob das normal ist?
kann mir nur vorstellen das evt. zu fest ausgezogen wurde und dann beim gewaltsamen einpacken evt ein schaden entsteht?

aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht. schaut aber schon so bisschen ausgefasert aus. also eher kein bruch wegen zuviel gewalt beim anhieb.
mir ist mal eine rute mit ähnlicher bruchstelle untergekommen. da war ich allerdings voeher draufgetreten.
sah auch erst nach nichts aus und ist beim nächsten anhieb einfach weggeklappt.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2021)

Hab mich noch mal ins tiefe gelegt. Möwen füttern.


----------



## Patrick086 (11. Juli 2021)

Petri 

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder seit langem am Wasser, aber diesmal so richtig "Old-School" mit DDR Hohlglas Steckrute mit Nixe-W und gespleißte Shakespear Bambusrute mit Rileh Rex-64. Köder waren selbstgemachter (und unglaublich stinkender) Käseteig und Mais.
Den Käseteig hätte ich mir sparen können. Mit Made und Mistwurm wäre ich garantiert besser dran gewesen. Aber naja. Wenigstens ein
schönes ruhiges Plätzchen an einem kleinen edyllischen Teich. Es gab mal einpaar Zupfer auf Mais, aber mehr auch nicht.






Es gab auch kurz tierischen Besuch, aber der war etwas kamerascheu.


----------



## zokker (11. Juli 2021)

Kam nix mehr. 
Feierabend


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juli 2021)

Petri an alle. Mal schauen - evtl. geh ich heute Abend an Main oder Nidda.


Hochwasser soll ja ganz gut auch für Aal sein aber bringt mir nix wenn meine Montae nach Auswurf 50m weiter flussabwärts am Ufer klebt...

eventuell finde ich ne beruhigte Stelle wo nicht seit Freitag Abend bereits Dauerangeln angesagt ist...


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri an alle. Mal schauen - evtl. geh ich heute Abend an Main oder Nidda.
> 
> 
> Hochwasser soll ja ganz gut auch für Aal sein aber bringt mir nix wenn meine Montae nach Auswurf 50m weiter flussabwärts am Ufer klebt...
> ...


Denke dran Deniz,heute ist noch mal Fußball........................


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Juli 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Denke dran Deniz,heute ist noch mal Fußball........................


...und wähle die Farben von deine Kleidung sehr achtsam.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juli 2021)

Ich bin Türke die EM war schnell uninteressant für mich xD


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2021)

Bin nun an der Nidda 

Stelle die Kollege für Aal empfohlen hat

komischer Aal….. aber guter Drill


----------



## thanatos (13. Juli 2021)

Heute war ein toller Abend , 19/30 Uhr kaum noch Badegäste und ich gaanz allein auf Dem See .
ich wollte mit meiner OCC - Angel mal auf Brassen - eine zweite Rute hatte ich auf
Raubfisch draußen - total entspannend , jede Menge Vögel gesehen und gehört 
auf meinem Futterplatz hat es nicht einmal gegründelt und die Räuber wollten 
auch nicht .Wenn ich bis gegen 23 Uhr nicht zweimal gesehen hätte wie ein 
Fischlein sich ein Insekt  von der Oberfläche geholt hat hätte ich annehmen 
können es gibt hier keine mehr und weil nicht mal die Mücken Hunger 
hatten war es ein schöner ,stressfreier Abend .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (13. Juli 2021)

Heute gab es mal 2 Bisse und 2 Fische. Der schöne Zander biss um 21.45Uhr als es noch hell war. Der 96er Hecht um 23Uhr, dass wars dann auch bis um 00.30Uhr kein Biss mehr.


----------



## vonda1909 (13. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> 9 Jahre ist er alt, 3 te Klasse.
> Der ist ziemlich groß für sein Alter.
> 
> Jürgen


Wenn die Eltern  das  nicht möchten  das der Junge etwas  normales  lernt  muss  der Opa sich dran halten


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Juli 2021)

Ich liebe freie Dienstage.










Wie schade... ca. 75-80


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juli 2021)

Mit n Grund Rute kann jeder...
73.





Jetzt muss ich meine Kinnlade suchen, die liegt irgendwo an der Steinpackung.


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Juli 2021)

verrückt, tomxxxtom!! 

köder voll genommen?? und worauf??

dickes petri euch allen hier...


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Juli 2021)

Ja der Köder war fast vollständig drin.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juli 2021)

Und ohne Handschuh´ - sehr löblich !

Grüße auch vom Chief 

R.S.


----------



## kingandre88 (14. Juli 2021)

Petri den Fängern...Hier ist Flussangeln erstmal nix...Hier säuft alles ab


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Juli 2021)

Wieder mal ein kurzer abendlicher Ansitz. Mal wieder ein bisher nahezu unbekanntes Gewässer testen. 
Eine Rute mit nen paar pellets und nem kleinen Poppi auf Karpfen und eine auf Aal. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass nahezu alle Würmer im Keller verstorben waren. Ich denke mal es war denen da auf Dauer zu warm. Nun versuche ich es mit den letzten beiden Überlebenden.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2021)

Petri allen am Wasser. 
Ich versuche es auch noch mal. Aber denke mal 0 Uhr ist Schluss. Dann soll es Regen geben. Und die bootsplane hat es letzte Woche zerlegt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2021)

Ein kleiner Wels für die räuchertonne


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2021)

Dürfte knapp unter Maß gewesen sein. Schwimmt wieder.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Juli 2021)

Es gibt einen Biss nach dem anderen. Aber es bleibt nichts hängen. Habe aber auch nur große Greifer dran um die kleinen Fische nicht zu verangeln. Regenradar gibt mir noch mehr Zeit. Denke mal 1 bis halb zwei könnte was werden


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2021)

Wieder ein Fisch für die räuchertonne.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2021)

Biss, Glocke bimmelte und plötzlich Ruhe. Ergebnis war ein Vorfach ohne Greifer


----------



## Niklas32 (15. Juli 2021)

Bei mir hier wir auf beiden Ruten nicht ein Zupfer. Werde jetzt einpacken


----------



## Bootsy48 (15. Juli 2021)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide.... Nummer 2 heute


----------



## Mooskugel (15. Juli 2021)

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, waren gestern über Tag in Elsenburg am Reeck Kanal. Nach 20 min Fußweg hatten wir eine schöne Stelle erreicht mit reichlich Barsch Aktion. Nachdem wir herausgefunden haben, dass nur Oberflächenköder funzen, hatten wir einen sehr kurzweiligen Angeltag. Es gab einige Barsche und sogar ein paar die jetzt gleich auf dem Grill landen.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2021)

Das sieht traumhaft aus. Schöner kleiner uriger Kanal.
Wenn ich dagegen den Rhein Herne Kanal sehe


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2021)

Ich versuche es heute nacht auch mal wieder. Kaum angekommen schon der erste Verlust. Ich besitze jetzt einen Anker weniger. Anker verlieren ist mir ja auch noch nie passiert. Naja, mal schauen wie ich mit einem Anker klar komme. 
Allen am Wasser ein dickes petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mich heute auch nach einer für mich sehr langen Zeit Mal wieder ans Wasser geschlichen. Leider geht es meiner Mutter schlecht und ich bin viel im Krankenhaus. Ausser Arbeit bleibt dann nicht viel. Aber heuteusste das Mal sein. Habe alle Ruten auf Köfi am MLK mit Stellfisch. Konnte bis jetzt alle verdächtigen Fische fangen. Einem wirklich schönen 40er Barsch folgte ein ebenso großer Zander. Beide erfreuen sich wieder Ihrem Element. Nun gerade der dritte Kanalräuber, welcher sich eine schöne dicke Grundel schmecken ließ
	

		
			
		

		
	






Der ist schon Ordentlich.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2021)

Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft für diese schwere Zeit. Genieße die Zeit am Wasser und tanke Kraft. Lass zu dem Aal noch ein, zwei dazu kommen.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer
Gute Besserung für deine Mutter.
Lass es dir gut gehen am Wasser

Und ein Petri


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2021)

Bis jetzt hatte ich zwei Bisse. Schuld war jeweils ein Aal aus der Kinderstube. Ab jetzt darf es gerne größer werden


----------



## Blueser (15. Juli 2021)

Bin auch noch draußen. Ein paar Köfis mit der Stippe und zwei knapp maßige Karpfen auf Dendrobenas, welche wieder schwimmen. Wenn in der nächsten halben Stunde nix beißt, packe ich ein und versuche es morgen nochmals.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2021)

Danke euch. Echt Mal wieder schön.Muss gleich aber schon wieder zusammen packen, die Arbeit ruft. Gerade einen schönen Biss gehabt, hatte nach Anhieb und Drill fest mit einem Aal gerechnet. War aber ein 48er Zander. Schwimmt auch wieder. Gerade der nächste biss


----------



## Brutzel (15. Juli 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das sieht traumhaft aus. Schöner kleiner uriger Kanal.
> Wenn ich dagegen den Rhein Herne Kanal sehe


Da sagste was. Ich bin ab Samstag wieder in meine alte Heimat (Insel Usedom) und freue mich auf *entspannte* Angeltage ohne Partygedröhne, ohne nervigen Schiffsverkehr, ohne vermüllte Stellen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2021)

Der hat die 50.geknackt. lasse ich mir Mal lecker schmecken.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Juli 2021)

Petri Torsten !!!
Tobe dich mal etwas aus heute und Alles Beste deiner Mam …


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2021)

Verrückt, Rute wieder rein, halbe Grundel mit einem Regenwurm. Setzte mich gerade hin, geht die weg. Anhieb leider ins leere


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2021)

Petri und alles Gute für deine Mutter 

Sitze am Main 

dieses Jahr ist es echt komisch auf Aal 

immer wieder Bisse dann wird 2-3 Sekunden abgezogen und losgelassen bevor ich die Rute in der Hand habe…


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Juli 2021)

85er Zander auf 5 cm Rotauge am 0,25 er Vorfach. Das auf dem Boot pennen hat sich gerade erledigt. Würde die. Matratze zu sehr einsauen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2021)

Dickes Petri TrimmiBerlin . Schöner Zander. Bei mir hat es gerade mit Schlange Nummer 2 geklappt. Rute ist schon eingepackt. Zwonsind aber noch drin. Mag gar nicht gehen


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Juli 2021)

Hier mal der Köderfisch dazu


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Juli 2021)

Petri auch dir zu deinen Aalen. Einer geht bestimmt noch. Hier ist es jetzt sehr ruhig geworden.


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Juli 2021)

Dickes Petri und gute Besserung unbekannterweise..Nachdem ich heute 2 Keller ausgeräumt und trocken gemacht habe musste ich auch ans Wasser...Sitze hier bei uns am D-HK....
Es geht absolut nichts, kein Zupfer, keine Grundel etc..Das ist schon echt selten


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri TrimmiBerlin . Schöner Zander. Bei mir hat es gerade mit Schlange Nummer 2 geklappt. Rute ist schon eingepackt. Zwonsind aber noch drin. Mag gar nicht gehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2021)

Willkommen im Club 

vor ner Stunde ein kurzer Biss und dann wieder stille

in 3,5 Stunden nun nur der eine Biss


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juli 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bei mir hier wir auf beiden Ruten nicht ein Zupfer. Werde jetzt einpacken



Die Montagen waren ganz sicher an den Fischen vorbei ausgelegt, gerade die Aale findest du an diesem Gewässer direkt vor deinen Füßen.
An diesem Spot entweder rechts direkt vor dem Gestrüpp oder links direkt vorm Schilf (ist beides nicht auf dem Screen zu sehen, ich kenn das Gewässer aber).
Neben Aal (beißen alle extrem spitz) ist auch regelmäßig Madame Tinca an den Würmern interessiert.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Juli 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die Montagen waren ganz sicher an den Fischen vorbei ausgelegt, gerade die Aale findest du an diesem Gewässer direkt vor deinen Füßen.
> An diesem Spot entweder rechts direkt vor dem Gestrüpp oder links direkt vorm Schilf (ist beides nicht auf dem Screen zu sehen, ich kenn das Gewässer aber).
> Neben Aal (beißen alle extrem spitz) ist auch regelmäßig Madame Tinca an den Würmern interessiert.


Danke für den Hinweis. Habe allerdings tatsächlich direkt vorm Ufer geangelt. 
Links vor dem Schilf stand das Kraut bis unter die Oberfläche. Da war leider keine Köderpräsentation möglich. Daher habe ich beide Ruten rechts direkt vors Ufer gelegt. 
Die Aalrute so nah es ging es ans Schilf/Gestrüpp. War vllt nen halben Meter bis nen Meter davor. Die Karpfenrute habe ich einfach etwas weiter am Ufer entlang geworfen, aber auch nur so 3 m vom Ufer weg. 
Die Ruten stehen auf dem Bild nur so komisch, da ich mir nicht selbst meine Schnur fangen wollte.

Vielleicht habe ich trotzdem an den Fischen vorbei geangelt, aber habe zumindest nicht die Ruten blind mitten in den See gefeuert.


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder los. 
Jetzt erst mal senken, ab ins kühle (26 Grad) Nass.


----------



## StrikerMS (16. Juli 2021)

Leg ich gleich aus, mit Paddelboot. Bin gespannt


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2021)

Petri StrikerMS, ich hab meine schon drin. 
Senken ging sehr gut, alles voll mit Gründlinge. 







Hab bein Senken noch einen getroffenen, der war die letzte Nacht draußen ...  nicht ein Biss.


----------



## StrikerMS (16. Juli 2021)

Mit Wels ist eher nicht zu rechnen. Aber man weiß ja nie und nen Aal oder ein gieriger Barsch haben bestimmt Bock.


----------



## StrikerMS (16. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri StrikerMS, ich hab meine schon drin.
> Senken ging sehr gut, alles voll mit Gründlinge.
> Anhang anzeigen 380008
> Anhang anzeigen 380010
> ...


Petri dir auch!
Gegen deine Köfis hätte ich jetzt auch nix, aber der Plan war Karpfen-Ansitz


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2021)

Also hier hat sich noch gar nix getan ... nicht mal auf Wurm ...

Temperatur und Wind gehen aber langsam zurück. Werde mich wohl bald ans Schilf verkrümeln.


----------



## zokker (16. Juli 2021)

So, wollen mal sehen. Hier hab ich schon Sternstunden gehabt. Dieses Jahr hab ich hier noch nicht geangelt. Wind von achtern, hoffentlich läßt er noch ein wenig nach.
Scheixx Netz hier.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Juli 2021)

Ich habe mich nach dem Grillen auch ans Wasser getraut. Sollte zwar kein Regen mehr sein aber, irgendwie ist es doch nass von oben. Und leider nur die Pläne bei und kein Verdeck zum angeln. Aber wird hoffentlich bald trocken sein von oben, dann kann ich aus der Höhle hier raus  

Der Zander von gestern hatte gute 7KG, bei einer Länge von 88 cm. 

Allen am Wasser wünsche ich krumme Ruten und straffe Schnüre. Holt was raus.


----------



## Zmann (16. Juli 2021)

Ich beneide euch alle,ich komm zur Zeit nicht ans Wasser...auch wenn dieses Jahr bis jetzt eher Bescheiden ist fehlt mir das draußen sein...Haut was raus!


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2021)

Doppelbiss eben. Einer hat wieder los gelassen und der Andere schwimmt wieder. Also Aale sind da. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Keiner ist abgezogen, 20min gewartet.


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2021)

Komisch , ist hier genauso gewesen. Ganz zaghaftes rumgezuppel. Die beiden waren aber auch nur um die 40. Musste aber auch bis 2 Uhr auf den ersten warten , vorher nervten die Zwergwelse.


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht kommt ja noch einer.


----------



## magut (17. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Bilder 
Dickes Petri noch
LG Mario


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## JottU (17. Juli 2021)

Aal gab's nicht mehr, dafür jetzt dieser schöne Schuppi.


----------



## carpus delikti (17. Juli 2021)




----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2021)

carpus delikti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380051



Der hats sich die letzten Wochen anscheinend gutgehen lassen. Petri zum prallen Esox.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2021)

Sohn in den Wochenendunterricht gebracht und anschließend kurz an die Nidda.

braune Brühe und ordentlich Strömung….naja mal schauen..
 15cm GuFi und 5/0 Jig und dann am Ufer einleiern.

komme irgendwann an net Stelle mit nem ins Wasser ragenden Baumstamm an. Da muss doch was stehen!!!

also kurz hingeworfen, nix. Erneut hingeworfen und Rumms!!

nach nem geilen Drill war der erste Wels in 2021 sicher gelandet!!

genau 100 cm


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Juli 2021)

Super , Deniz !

Sieht nach guter Küchengröße aus  - und landet der auf dem Teller? 

R.S.


----------



## Bootsy48 (17. Juli 2021)

Gekommen um zu bleiben... Köderfische für die Nacht reichlich vorhaftet.... Hoffe auf Aal und Zander


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Super , Deniz !
> 
> Sieht nach guter Küchengröße aus  - und landet der auf dem Teller?
> 
> R.S.


Hab ihn entnommen ja

sind ja ein Problem an der Nidda


----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2021)

Wieder an den Treppen, wieder Tauwurm, wieder Grundeln. Bis sie hoffentlich gleich die Äuglein zumachen und dem Aal den Vortritt lassen. Petri euch allen die ebenso am Wasser sind.


----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2021)

Ein 40er Döbel, etliche Grundeln und 2 kleine Barsche bis jetzt. Langsam darfs losgehen.


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2021)

Fängt gut an.


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2021)

Ich habe gerade eine trocken fallende Wiese mit Eimer, Kescher, Schöpfkelle und Händen abgefischt.
Leider keine Kamera dabei, deswegen nur schlechte Handyfotos.


Insgesamt auch ziemlich ernüchternd.
Viel Brut, überwiegend Barsch und Rotaugen, natürlich Grundeln und einiges an Hechten.







Giebel, Karpfen, Schleie, Döbel eher vereinzelt, kein einziger Wels.
Unter den "geretteten" auch viele Wackelkandidaten, bei denen ich denke, dass sie es nicht schaffen und natürlich auch einige für die gar keine Hoffnung mehr bestand.


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2021)

4 Stück 

Aber die gehen mir langsam auf die Nerven


----------



## Stulle (17. Juli 2021)

Logistische fehlplanung!


----------



## Blueser (17. Juli 2021)

Stulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380085
> 
> 4 Stück
> 
> ...


Da melde ich schon lange nichts mehr, ist mir zu doof. Alte Meldungen habe ich auch gelöscht. Lieber hier im AB ...


----------



## Stulle (18. Juli 2021)

Und das war nichtmal der kleinste.


----------



## Stulle (18. Juli 2021)

Klassenbester werde ich wohl nicht.
Keine Lust mehr auf mini Aale.


----------



## JottU (18. Juli 2021)

Die nächste Nacht, dasselbe Spiel. Man hat keine 10 Minuten Ruhe.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2021)

Stulle - Petri Dir !

Es ist nunmal so, dass man sich theoretisch mit jedem Eimerbild , was man postet , in die Nesseln setzen kann.

Deswegen poste ich ja auch ausschliesslich Bilder von bereits versorgten Fischen - "Küchenbilder".

Die entsprechende Gruppe von Tierrechtlern sucht - und findet.

Wie ich das "moralisch" beurteile , bleibt mal außen vor, die Fakten haben mich zum bewußten Handeln gebracht.

Weiter Petri Euch an diesem schönen Tidegewässer !

R.S.


----------



## kridkram (18. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Deswegen poste ich ja auch ausschliesslich Bilder von bereits versorgten Fischen - "Küchenbilder".


Mach ich auch schon lange nur noch so um nicht angreifbar zu sein.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...  die Fakten haben mich zum bewußten Handeln gebracht.


pass bloß auf, daß das keiner falsch versteht ...



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Stulle - Petri Dir !
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass man sich theoretisch mit jedem Eimerbild , was man postet , in die Nesseln setzen kann.
> 
> ...



ansonsten, wieder ein Erfolg für die Rechtler ...


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Juli 2021)

Aufpassen muß *ich* nicht - wenn lebende Fische in Eimern gehältert werden.....

Wie ich das finde, spielt da keine Rolle -  es gab schon Urteile , wo Andere über Angler bestimmten.

Ich bin lieber selbstbestimmt.

Muß Jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Weiter im Text.

R.s.


----------



## Stulle (18. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Stulle - Petri Dir !
> 
> Es ist nunmal so, dass man sich theoretisch mit jedem Eimerbild , was man postet , in die Nesseln setzen kann.
> 
> ...


Küchen Bilder sind ja auch nicht ok.

Lieber den 7. Zander den Tag in die Kamera halten


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juli 2021)

Nur noch so ,posten. .................... 






						Hawesta Heringsfilets in Tomaten-Creme
					

Die extra zarten Heringsfilets in fruchtiger Tomaten-Creme gehören zu den beliebtesten Klassikern von Hawesta. Sie machen sich pur auf knusprigem Toast genauso gut wie als Zutat in raffinierten Rezepten.




					www.mytime.de


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2021)

Sou, ich bin nochmal los, die Geländesenken kontrollieren. Etwas besser ausgestattet als gestern, kleinerer Kescher, geschlossenes Schuhwerk; Die Crocs gestern waren nicht wirklich optimal, spätestens als ich nen Stichling drin hatte wurde mir das klar.






Aber hier ist nix mehr zu machen, die kleineren Senken sind weg oder überhitzt, in einer richtig großen scheint nichts an Fisch drin zu sein.








Immerhin Schnuffi hatte seinen Spaß.





Insgesamt meinem Eindruck nach ein überschaubarer, hochwasserbedingter Verlust auf unserer Strecke, wobei Dunkelziffer halt unbekannt.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juli 2021)

Petri falls noch wer unterwegs ist

Überlege ob ich spontan rausgehen soll

Aktuell noch bei den Eltern zu Besuch wo ich mein altes Angelbuch gefunden habe ^^

Edit by Mod!
Buch abfotografieren leider verboten wegen copyright.


----------



## Seele (18. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri falls noch wer unterwegs ist
> 
> Überlege ob ich spontan rausgehen soll
> 
> ...



Genau das hab ich auch  
War ne tolle Zeit als Angelbücher noch eines der Top Medien waren


----------



## Gerd II (18. Juli 2021)

Seh ich auch so, Bücher und dann die ersten VHS-Kassetten. 
Bei der Pilzbestimmung hantieren ich nur mit dem guten alten Buch.


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juli 2021)

Sitze an der Lippe..Bis jetzt gabs ne kleine Barbe und nen kleinen Wels.
Können gerne in 3 Jahren wiederkommen


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri falls noch wer unterwegs ist
> 
> Überlege ob ich spontan rausgehen soll
> 
> ...


Lieber DenizJP , könntest Du Titel und Autor des Buches kurz posten? Angelbücher interessieren mich immer sehr?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2021)

Ist „Das große Buch vom Sportfischen „ von Göran Cederberg


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380133
> 
> 
> Aber hier ist nix mehr zu machen, die kleineren Senken sind weg oder überhitzt, in einer richtig großen scheint nichts an Fisch drin zu sein.


Ich behaupte einfach mal das liegt an den Schuhen. Da schwimmt Dir der blindeste Aal geblendet weg wenn Du damit auf die Pirsch gehst


----------



## Minimax (19. Juli 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ist „Das große Buch vom Sportfischen „ von Göran Cederberg


super, vielen Dank


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juli 2021)

Bissel windig und ordentlich Strömung 

aber mal schauen was geht


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juli 2021)

Seit zwei Stunden hier

einmal nen kräftigen Biss gehabt der sofort wieder weg war…

ansonsten gar nix… dieses Jahr ist echt alles schwieriger…


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2021)

Live vom Wasser...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Juli 2021)

Ein schicker kleiner Waldsee und eine tolle Schleie.   
Als Kontrast zu den Döbeln aus dem Flüsschen doch sicherlich auch mal ganz nett.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2021)

Auf jeden Fall. Flüsschen hat zuviel Strömung und Kraut momentan.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (21. Juli 2021)

Ich probiere es mal mit Schleppfischen auf dem Chiemsee…mal sehen, ob die Hechte gehen…


----------



## Mikesch (21. Juli 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ich probiere es mal mit Schleppfischen auf dem Chiemsee…mal sehen, ob die Hechte gehen…


Glaube nicht, dass es mit dem Schlauchboot Spaß bringt, besonders wenn du nur mit einer Rute schleppst. Du hast Glück, dass heute fast kein Wind weht. 
Trotzdem ein kräftiges Petri, und fang' was. Wir wollen Fische sehen.
Bist in der Nähe von Seebruck?


----------



## Lord Sinclair (21. Juli 2021)

Das macht unfasssbar viel Spaß! Und ich fische nie mehr als eine Rute, egal welche Angelart…bin in Chieming. Habe es gerade mit sehr tief laufendem Wobbler probiert, aber kein Erfolg. Probiere es nachher etwas weniger tief, ich mache das hier mehrmals im Jahr, aber eher Freestyle, ohne Echolot oder Ähnliches. Mal klappt es, meistens nicht, aber bei der Traumkulisse muss ich nichts fangen, das ist dann immer nur der Bonus


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2021)

Notfalls hakste halt ne Badenixe für den Abend


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2021)

Nach tausenden Rotfedern nun wieder....


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2021)

Petri Prof. 
Tolle Schleien.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (21. Juli 2021)

Besser ein Fisch als kein Fisch


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall. Flüsschen hat zuviel Strömung und Kraut momentan.



Du weißt schon warum sie damals den Oberförster von Marburg erschossen haben oder?
Na weil ihm keine passende Ausrede eingefallen ist.


Aber das kann Dir ja nicht passieren.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Juli 2021)

Waren gerade noch kurz unterwegs am Hafen im Urlaubsort. 
Lief sehr bescheiden, ich hatte gerade mal einen Barsch.
Beim Angeln würden wir noch angesprochen wie es läuft und wer war es? Nicht schlecht gestaunt, der Johannes Dietel. Habe ihn auch erkannt und einen kurzen Plausch mit ihm gehalten.


----------



## AngelnderJan (22. Juli 2021)

Bin mit DenizJP unterwegs, mal sehen ob was geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2021)

Viel Erfolg euch beiden.


----------



## AngelnderJan (22. Juli 2021)

Außer ein paar wenigen Grundelzupplern vor einer Stunde ist vollkommen tote Hose


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2021)

Wärst du noch ein Weilchen geblieben ^^


----------



## Snâsh (23. Juli 2021)

AngelnderJan schrieb:


> Außer ein paar wenigen Grundelzupplern vor einer Stunde ist vollkommen tote Hose


Habe da schon schöne Welse gefangen. Jedoch leider auch schon richtigen Stress am Wasser mit mehreren Personen mitten in der Nacht.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2021)

Snâsh hattest du ja mal erwähnt. andere Angler? wir wurden zwar von nem Opa vollgequatscht über Gott und die Welt aber üble Gestalten noch nie erlebt...


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2021)

Petri Deniz, schöner Aal. 

Ich versuche es auch. 

Senken.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (23. Juli 2021)

Gestern Abend und Nacht ging die Post ab.
Das Wasser ist stark zurück gegangen aber die Strömung war noch stark und das Wasser entsprechend sehr trüb. Aber das war klar ein Vorteil gestern und die Zander hatten richtig Bock.
Am Angelplatz angekommen ging es sofort los, Biss 54cm Zander.
Nächster Biss direkt danach, aber Köderfisch vom Haken geklaut, was etwas später nochmal passierte. Weitere Bisse bekommen  aber wieder los gelassen. Einen 50 cmund 45cm Zander folgten.
Dann als es dunkel war, meine beiden letzten "Mini" Rotfedern am Haken gemacht, als Double am Haken. Hatte ich ganz früher schon mal gemacht und so mit Zupfmethode mit Grundblei hintereinander paar schöne Zander erwischt.
Gestern mit der Posenmontage sollte ich erneut eine dicke Überraschung erleben.
Nicht lange und ich bekam einen Biss, ich habe direkt angeschlagen, da die Fischchen vielleicht gerade mal 5cm lang waren.
Ich dachte zuerst es sei ein großer Zander, aber der Drill war einfach untypisch und die harten Kopfschläge kamen nicht.
Dann im Taschenlampenlicht sah ich dann, wer dieser zähe, hart kämpfende Bursche ist. Ein Wels von 93cm konnte der Mahlzeit nicht widerstehen. 
 Als dann meine Fischchen zu Ende waren, dachte ich mir, was mache ich nun, nach Hause gehen wollte ich noch nicht.
Ich erinnerte mich daran, dass ich mit der Laufposenmontage auch schon mal einfach ein Gummifisch aufem Haken montiert habe und damit auch schon mal Zander überlisten konnte.

Ich schaute in meiner Tasche nach und fand 10cm lange, schmale Gummifischchen  optimal um sie auf die 2er Flyhooks von Mustad aufzuziehen mit denen ich fische.
Was soll ich sagen, nicht lange gedauert und ich verhafte den nächsten 50+ Zander. Beim zupfen mit der Posenmontage verhält sich das Gummifischchen am Haken sehr natürlich. Es treibt dann nach oben und wenn ich die Schnur nach lasse, sinkt es wieder langsam ab.
Vorfach nicht all zu lang gemacht und das 10 Gramm Laufblei für die Pose war völlig ausreichend.
Ich bekam die Bisse während ich die Pose in der Strömung leicht zurück zog und auch wenn ich die Schnur wieder nachgegeben habe, so dass das Gummifischchen wieder langsam absackte und in der Strömung weiter "schwamm". Ich spürte dann die Bisse in der Rutenspitze oder die Pose ging kurz aber schnell unter...natürlich sofort angeschlagen. 
Ich fing damit dann so 4 weitere 50+ Zander, konnte paar Bisse nicht verwandeln, da war die Hakenspitze dann leider im Gummi gehakt als der Zander beim einsaugen den gefaltet hat.
Aber es hat riesen Spaß gemacht gestern....mal etwas Anderes als die 1 Biss Tage.  
Aber das ist nun wohl dem Hochwasser geschuldet das die nun so in Fresslaune waren. Ich hörte die Zander auch immer wieder an der Oberfläche rauben mit ihrem typischen Einsauggeräusch wenn sie von die Fischchen von der Oberfläche "pflücken".

Da Holland nun erneut zum Hochinzidenz Land erklärt wird, wars das für mich aber vorerst mit Angeln in NL. :-(


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2021)

Petri Dieter, live wäre es noch schöner gewesen.

Senken ging sehr gut, Uki und Gründi laichen noch oder schon wieder.
Angeln scharf.
 Man gibt's hier kleine Barsche.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2021)

Adlerfische


----------



## Zanderangler1 (23. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dieter, live wäre es noch schöner gewesen.
> 
> Senken ging sehr gut, Uki und Gründi laichen noch oder schon wieder.
> Angeln scharf.
> ...


Danke zokker, ja live wäre besser gewesen.
Aber es war mir schon schwierig genug überhaupt ein Foto zu machen Gestern.
Im Dunkeln musste ich dann höllisch aufpassen, dass ich an der Böschung nicht abschmiere, dank des Hochwassers ist natürlich etliches an Schlamm zurück geblieben. Auf Gras und Steinen rutschig wie Seife  bin froh mich nicht abgelegt zu haben und wie ne Wildsau auszusehen danach.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2021)

Ja ja, ist ja alles ok Dieter. 

Ich hab genug Futter. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt alles mit Köfi.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juli 2021)

Fettes Petri allen die fleißig sind…
Bin auch mal wieder los, das angelfieber hat mich dieses Jahr noch nicht wirklich gepackt…
Mal schauen was geht…
Voe fünf min Ruten drin und nun etwas chillen, holt was raus Jungs!!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juli 2021)

Live ist live….


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2021)

Petri Heil Thomas. 
Ich hab mich ins flache Wasser gelegt. Mal sehen ob die Nacht was geht. Ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2021)

Na wenigstens hab ich eine Ausrede. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Geht gerade auf.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (23. Juli 2021)

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri Heil. 
Ich versuche es heute auch wieder in der Spree. Ruten sind scharf. Einmal Tauwurm und einmal Köderfisch. Mal sehen ob was geht. 

Holt ordentlich was raus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hab ich eine Ausrede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Matthias… war auch schon länger nicht unterwegs, mal schauen…
Allen viel Glück!!!


----------



## Seele (23. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hab ich eine Ausrede.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fehlt noch ET aufm Fahrrad


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Juli 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch ET aufm Fahrrad


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Juli 2021)

Da war Bankside Dreamer schneller..........................


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. Juli 2021)

Petri Heil und viel Erfolg euch die am Wasser sind.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2021)

Na geht doch. Erster Biss. So 65.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2021)

Nr. 2. Hat sich 25min Zeit gelassen. Pose runter und stand.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2021)

Fettes Petri zokker…
Bin wieder zuhause, bis auf ein etwa 60cm keine Aktivität am Wasser und kein weiteren zupfer…
Vier Ruten ein Blindgänger…
Vielleicht geht noch einer bei dir, drücke die Daumen…


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2021)

Danke dir. Kam aber nix mehr. Jetzt kommt erstmal die Sonne. Liege wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Danke dir. Kam aber nix mehr. Jetzt kommt erstmal die Sonne. Liege wieder im Tiefen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein kleines Kajütboot ist schon etwas tolles zum Angeln. 
Und so lange es noch auf einen Trailer passt, wohl auch überschaubar was die Kosten für Winterlager & Co. anbelangt.


----------



## derporto (24. Juli 2021)

Gerade ein bisschen mit Gufi an der Weser unterwegs. Ging noch nichts bis auf einen kleinen Barsch.

Gestern Abend 3 kleine Aale, alle um 40 cm rum. Auffällig mal wieder die klar definierte Beißphase: 22:00 bis 23:15. Davor nur Grundeln, danach gar keine Bisse mehr.

Könnt ihr solche klaren Beißphasen an euren Aalgewässern auch beobachten?


----------



## Blueser (24. Juli 2021)

Ist bei uns ähnlich. So um 23:00 für ne gute Stunde, davor und danach tote Hose.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juli 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Gerade ein bisschen mit Gufi an der Weser unterwegs. Ging noch nichts bis auf einen kleinen Barsch.
> 
> Gestern Abend 3 kleine Aale, alle um 40 cm rum. Auffällig mal wieder die klar definierte Beißphase: 22:00 bis 23:15. Davor nur Grundeln, danach gar keine Bisse mehr.
> 
> Könnt ihr solche klaren Beißphasen an euren Aalgewässern auch beobachten?



Ja, die gibt es in meinem Haupt-Aalgewässer (kleiner Fluss in Mittelfranken) auch. Im April ca. 21:00-22:30, im Sommer interessanterweise schon ab 20 Uhr bis max. 23 Uhr. Ich habe alle meine Aale dieses Jahr im Hellen gefangen.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2021)

Hallo,


zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend


Beim ersten Bild würde manch Schleien/Rotfederanglern sicher nicht an Feierabend denken.

Aber nach deiner "Nachtschicht" hast Du den redlich verdient.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Nr. 2. Hat sich 25min Zeit gelassen. Pose runter und stand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri, dann noch bei diesem Mond! Gehe heute auch raus. Kurz auf Karpfen/Schleie, dann auf Aal. Nur der Mond macht mir Sorgen. Angelst Du bei Vollmond wie immer oder eher oberflächennah?


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Fühle mich hier einfach wohl! 
Raus aus dem Alltag, Kopf frei von Arbeit, bißl Wald statt Großstadt! 
Ruten sind draußen. Kurz noch auf Friedfische, dann auf Aal. Zwar Stürme und Gewitter angesagt, aber noch ist alles gut. 








Jetzt nur noch abschalten und geniessen.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> ... Angelst Du bei Vollmond wie immer oder eher oberflächennah?


Ja, mach ich manchmal. Die Nacht war aber viel Strömung, da wäre es eh nicht gegangen.
Ich hab auch nur auf 1m tiefe geangelt, tiefer war es da nicht.


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ja, mach ich manchmal. Die Nacht war aber viel Strömung, da wäre es eh nicht gegangen.
> Ich hab auch nur auf 1m tiefe geangelt, tiefer war es da nicht.


Danke Dir! 

Hier wird es gerade ungemütlich. Dunkel, Grollen, Donner, Regen. 




Aber schön - was machen? Hm...


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Gott, jetzt ist es dermaßen heftig. Bin vorsichtig, aber rennend zum Auto. Hab das Gefühl die Welt geht unter mit Donnern, Blitzen und Getöse. Alles liegt noch da, Bügel offen, aber Hauptsache heil bis zum Auto geschafft. 
Heftig!


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2021)

Krass, bei mir hat's nur etwas geregnet, sehr angenehm sogar, wenn es nicht so schwül wäre.
Dadurch habe ich das Gewässer praktisch für mich allein und ich habe ein Blätterdach das bisher im Prinzip nix durchgelassen hat.
Es läuft ein weiterer Versuch einen von den Schleimern beim Ansitz zu erwischen.
Drei Ruten sind im Rennen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





2x Tauwurmbündel, 1x im Mix mit Kalamari








Ich habe hier eine Rinne von knapp 5m vor den Füßen und fische einmal an der eigenen Uferkante, eine in einem Loch von bis zu 5,5m etwa 100m unterhalb von mir und eine über die Rinne rüber auf die andere Kante in etwa 3,5m Wassertiefe.
Im Nachhinein hätte ich die am eigenen Ufer noch flacher in die Kante legen sollen, so auf 2m oder so, dann hätte ich noch mehr Varianz was die Tiefe angeht.
Naja, nächstes Mal.

Grüße JK


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2021)

Dann wünsche ich Petri und viel Erfolg jkc ! 
Aal läuft hier noch nicht. Ja, bin wieder am Wasser! Aber ein Mini Barsch, zwei Schleien plus ein Karpfen bisher.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Juli 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380615
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380616


An der Rutenablage müssen wir aber noch ein bisschen arbeiten


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. Juli 2021)

Heute mal kurz live...im Hellen 94cm Hecht, eben gerade 50cm Zander. Und Tausende Mücken...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. Juli 2021)

Immerhin...


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2021)

Immerhin sagt er...
Mega geil!

Petri


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2021)

Nächster Zetti auf neuer Methode


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (25. Juli 2021)

Bin unterwegs. Bis jetzt ein babywaller und ein Aal. Nicht der größte aber für die räuchertonne passend. 
Allen am Wasser Petri Heil.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2021)

52cm


----------



## jkc (25. Juli 2021)

Petri Leute.

Ich sag mal so, es lief alles nach Plan; Nur der war scheiße. 
Jetzt gerade ist was richtig fettes an der Oberfläche gerollt, das war es aber auch schon, gut gestern wurde es noch richtig nebelig und irgendwo am gegenüberliegenden Ufer steht ne Kuh, die da mal so gar keinen Bock drauf hatte.




Bisse gab's (natürlich) keine, die nächsten 2, 3 Stunden mag es noch eine geringe Chance geben, aber große Hoffnung habe ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2021)

Ich habe Schluß gemacht , hatte noch 2 Bisse, aber beide nicht verwandelt. Danach kam nix mehr, ich geh nun ins Körbchen


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2021)

Ich habe Schluß gemacht , hatte noch 2 Bisse, aber beide nicht verwandelt. Danach kam nix mehr, ich geh nun ins Körbchen


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Juli 2021)




----------



## jkc (26. Juli 2021)

Yeah, neuer PB








Nur welche Fischart?


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. Juli 2021)

Nemo


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Yeah, neuer PB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kirmesfisch!


----------



## jkc (26. Juli 2021)

Also fischmäßig läuft nicht viel.
Gleich zu Beginn einen guten in den 90 vorm Boot verloren und dann nix mehr.
Aber immerhin 35 bis 60€ dank Köderretter gespart.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Yeah, neuer PB
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380801
> 
> Nur welche Fischart?


Blas ihn auf, dann hast einen Kugelfisch.
Und wennst ihm dann hinten ein Loch hinein stichst und auslässt, hast einen fliegenden Fisch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Nur welche Fischart?



Der Gemeine Kotzbrocken (lat. _instantgoebelus plastepestis_).


----------



## Gohann (27. Juli 2021)

Habe heute lange nach einer passenden Rubrik gesucht! Nach fast 40 Jahren als Angler zählt für mich nicht mehr der Fang, sondern das Gefühl nach dem Angeltag! Heute war wieder einer der besondern Angeltage! Urlaub zu Hause, keine Lust alleine zu fahren und der Angelfreund muss bis Mittag arbeiten. Dazu ist die Wettervorhersage alles andere als Anglerfreundlich! Trotzdem gefahren und den Freund abgeholt. Spinnfischen gegangen, damit man flexibel ist und vor dem Wetter abhauen kann.

Alles in Allem nicht der Megatag. Trotzdem einem Barsch gefangen, einen verloren. Und das zu zweit!. Nebenher einen Endgegner lokalisiert und rechtzeitig vor dem Unwetter abgebrochen!

Ein Angeltag ohne Sensation, trotzdem alles richtig gemacht!

Danke Torsten!


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Juli 2021)

Gohann schrieb:


> Ein Angeltag ohne Sensation, trotzdem alles richtig gemacht!
> 
> Danke Torsten!


ja, das hast du toll beschrieben. 

das war gestern schon ein richtig toller, wenn auch kurzer angeltag. die stimmung vor dem unwetter hatte schon was, ich war nach einem schneidertag schon lange nicht mehr so zufrieden...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Juli 2021)

Ich versuche es heute mal wieder in der Spree, an einer neuen Stelle. Mal schauen ob was geht. Allen am Wasser wünsche ich Petri Heil


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (28. Juli 2021)

Der Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. Juli 2021)

Es blieb gestern bei dem einen Aal. 

Nachdem ich jetzt oft in der Spree angeln war, bekommt der See heute mal wieder eine Chance. Mal schauen was geht. Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri Heil


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2021)

Man ist das heute windig.


----------



## Seele (30. Juli 2021)

Live vom Bach....
(Volks-)Spinner geht immer. Eine von 3 Regenbogen und jetzt gibt's Feierabendbier


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2021)

Fettes Petri Seele, was für ein schöner Fisch. Die gibt es hier leider nicht.

Bei mir ging Senken wunderbar, bei Wind geht es fast immer gut.

Die Stelle wo ich jetzt liege ist ein wenig blöd, dem Wind geschuldet. Noch nicht mal ein Biss auf Wurm. 
Der Wind soll zum Abend nachlassen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2021)




----------



## JottU (30. Juli 2021)

Bei mir wars auch den ganzen Tag gut windig. Aber jetzt fast windstill.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2021)

3 mal abgefressen ...  aber jetzt hing mal einer.


----------



## Seele (30. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Seele, was für ein schöner Fisch. Die gibt es hier leider nicht


Naja die sollte es hier auch nicht geben. Kommen vom Nachbar. Aber zum Grillen ganz passabel wenn sie n Jahr im Gewässer waren


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juli 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> 3 mal abgefressen ...  aber jetzt hing mal einer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschöne Güster zokker .
Petri Heil!

Die gibt's hier leider auch.....


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2021)

So, dann wollen mal sehen. 

Vor Jahren hab ich hier immer ganz gut gefangen, die letzten Jahre nicht mehr so, aber man muß ja mal testen ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. Juli 2021)

Zokker`s Oldschool Manier - Ein Haken im Rutenring


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Zokker`s Oldschool Manier - Ein Haken im Rutenring


Wo denn sonst hin???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2021)

Ich mags auch lieber wenn Ruten unten am Blank nen Einhänger haben. Denn wenn die Haken zu klein sind und man die in den Ring hängt, scharbt der Widerhaken richtig schön am Ring :/


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2021)

Quaggel nich ... dad muss so


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2021)

Quaggel


----------



## rustaweli (30. Juli 2021)

Viel Erfolg zokker !
Bin auch wieder draussen. Ihr wißt ja wo!




Bin heute extra später los um den Friedlichen auszuweichen und direkt nur die Aale zu suchen.
Scheint zu funktionieren, auch wenn ich die Aktion gerade bißl vermisse. Gewitter war schon, leichter Niesel und die Ablage wieder Aalzheimer mäßig.
Wir bewegen uns auf Neumond zu, jedoch ist hier der Luftdruck gefallen. Schauen wir! Schön ist es auf alle Fälle und so langsam komme ich von der katastrophalen Arbeitswoche runter.
Wünsche was!


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Juli 2021)

Nicht ganz live, aber zur Motivation für alle die auf Aal sitzen. Gestern Nacht an meinem Stammsee in Schweden gabs mal wieder einen sehenswerten ü.80er Aal. Bild nicht perfekt aber man kann die Größe erahnen. Leider gabs dieses Jahr nur 7 Aale in 5 Nächten, dazu die üblichen Zander. Aber trotzdem ein gelungener Angelurlaub.Ab nächste Woche wieder hoffentlich live, obwohl es in der Heimat auch nicht mehr so rund läuft
	

		
			
		

		
	










Anhang anzeigen 381127


----------



## Blueser (30. Juli 2021)

Mein dritter Aal dieses Jahr letzte Nacht. Bescheidene 50cm. Kann mich aber nicht beschweren, hatte früher deutlich weniger Glück. Thüringer Seen halt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2021)

Den Kippenstummel hätteste aber noch wegräumen können^^


----------



## Esox 1960 (30. Juli 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Den Kippenstummel hätteste aber noch wegräumen können^^


.........................


----------



## JottU (31. Juli 2021)

Endlich mal wieder nen maßigen


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2021)

Petri JottU. 

Liege jetzt auf der anderen Seite vom See. Gewitter mit Starkwind und ordenticht Platzregen, war nicht vorher gesagt. Hab neue Sachen an, die Alten sind durch. Man, man ...  nun ist wieder gut. Angeln wieder im Wasser.

Hatte 3 Bisse, noch auf der anderen Seite. Haben immer nur den Fisch durchgekaut. Ich nehme mal an das es kleine Aale waren.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2021)

Angeln sind draußen, kommen auch nicht mehr rein. Ist zu windig. Hab mir ein lauschiges Plätzchen gesucht. Mach erst mal klar Schiff und Kaffee.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2021)

So ein Kescher ist gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2021)

So, erste Nacht leider mal wieder nix. Hach, dieser Tümpel eh...


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Juli 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich mags auch lieber wenn Ruten unten am Blank nen Einhänger haben.


Hallo,

gabs früher nur bei schon etwas gehobeneren Fliegenruten. Bei normalen Grund- oder auch Spinnruten gabs keine Einhänger, deshalb ist das Einhängen in Rutenringen bei Oldies noch sehr verbreitet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Juli 2021)

Na ich hänge auch immer den Drilling oder Einzelhaken in den Rutenring, denn selbst die gute Sportexrute hat keinen Einhänger.
TL


----------



## Blueser (31. Juli 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Den Kippenstummel hätteste aber noch wegräumen können^^


Stimmt, hatte ich im Eifer des Gefechts doch glatt übersehen  .
Zumal ich Nichtraucher bin ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Den Kippenstummel hätteste aber noch wegräumen können^^



Das ist der gemeine Marlboro Aal. Da kannste nichts gegen machen. Petri allen erfolgreichen und losgängern. Mein Neid ist mit Euch. Aber vielleicht ist es heute Abend Mal wieder soweit.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Also fischmäßig läuft nicht viel.
> Gleich zu Beginn einen guten in den 90 vorm Boot verloren und dann nix mehr.
> Aber immerhin 35 bis 60€ dank Köderretter gespart.



Gerade erst gesehen, sorry!

Dietmars Köderretter sind wahrlich nicht zu toppen! Sollte man hier eigentlich mal bewerben...


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Juli 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, sorry!
> 
> Dietmars Köderretter sind wahrlich nicht zu toppen! Sollte man hier eigentlich mal bewerben...


was Du ja hiermit schon getan hast


----------



## seatrout61 (31. Juli 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na ich hänge auch immer den Drilling oder Einzelhaken in den Rutenring, denn selbst die gute Sportexrute hat keinen Einhänger.
> TL



Die Lösung sind solche Hakenhalter / Hookkeeper für nen schmalen Taler









						10/20 Stück ANGELHAKEN HALTER Clips Hakenhalter Einhänger Ruten Clip Köderhalter  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie 10/20 Stück ANGELHAKEN HALTER Clips Hakenhalter Einhänger Ruten Clip Köderhalter in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Fruehling (31. Juli 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was Du ja hiermit schon getan hast



War eher als Statement auch aus eigener Erfahrung gedacht...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Juli 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Die Lösung sind solche Hakenhalter / Hookkeeper für nen schmalen Taler
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/224321438372?hash=item343a9982a4:g:pGUAAOSw-ZJeGFQC


Ja Seatrout 61, ich kenne diese Halter, aber ich mag Sie einfach nicht, also weiter in den Rutenring


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Die Lösung sind solche Hakenhalter / Hookkeeper für nen schmalen Taler
> 
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/224321438372?hash=item343a9982a4:g:pGUAAOSw-ZJeGFQC


Originelle Umweltverschmutzung Idee. Erste halbe Stunde mit Daiwa Dropshot und dat Ding war weg.


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Originelle Umweltverschmutzung Idee. Erste halbe Stunde mit Daiwa Dropshot und dat Ding war weg.


Kann ich bestätigen, Kollege hat mir im April 10stk mim 3d Drucker "gedruckt" ... liegen jetzt iwo im Wasser oder einer Wiese -.-
Ich kauf keine Rute mehr ohne Hakenöse!


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2021)

Rutenringe haben doch Stege
Da hänge ich ein. 
Die Hakeneinhänger die von Werk aus an meinen Ruten verbaut sind, sind so eng und fummelig, das zerkratzt den Blank. 
Jetzt zurück zu LIVE
Ich wohl erst morgen wieder.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2021)

Leute - einfach locker in den Rollenbügel einhängen und fertich...


R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Juli 2021)

Ich mach es auch in den Ring, noch nie ein Ring mein Leben lang geschrotet … 
Allen ein Fettes Petri die ans Wasser kommen…


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> *Ich mach es auch in den Ring**,* noch nie ein Ring mein Leben lang geschrotet …
> Allen ein Fettes Petri die ans Wasser kommen…



Na dann viel Freude weiterhin.

Bisle Zärtlichkeit bei aller Leidenschaft gehört dazu ... 

R.S.


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Juli 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Leute - einfach locker in den Rollenbügel einhängen und fertich...
> 
> 
> R.S.


Ne, Ne, Ne,
Da ist auch meine Hand, und dann Aua.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Juli 2021)

Für Zärtlichkeit und Leidenschaft gibt es lebendiges mit vier Lippen …


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Juli 2021)

Bin heute auch Mal abends draußen. Der 1. Einsatz der Stellfischrute in 2021.


----------



## Kizzo40 (31. Juli 2021)

Petri allen am Wasser, ich probier's heut auch mal auf Aal und Zander.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2021)

So, habe es ja angedroht. Sind am DEKm Wasser ist rotzen klar. Im so überraschender war der Biss auf Grundel im Sonnenschein in 1m tiefem Wasser. Weniger der Biss, aber der Abnehmer der Grundel


----------



## derporto (31. Juli 2021)

Am Bach auf Aal? Schauen wir Mal!
Petri euch allen, die ebenso am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Juli 2021)

Petri an alle.

Leg mich bald hin. Morgen gehts gegen 4-5 raus an nen großen Vereinssee mit der Spinnrute und dicken Ködern auf Hecht


----------



## tomxxxtom (31. Juli 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, habe es ja angedroht. Sind am DEKm Wasser ist rotzen klar. Im so überraschender war der Biss auf Grundel im Sonnenschein in 1m tiefem Wasser. Weniger der Biss, aber der Abnehmer der Grundel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuhaaa, Er ist wieder Da. :d


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2021)

Der dazugehörige Portionszander ist auch safe


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2021)

Frankreich 21, jetzt beginnt der gemütliche Teil. 




Gute 9h Fahrt, für Hunni ne ordentliche Tortur, trotz regelmäßigen Pausen; und Großraum Paris ist echt die Hölle.
Dass da nicht jeden Tag 10 Motorradfahrer sterben, ist regelrecht ein Wunder.
Wetter wird mutmaßlich ganz gut die Woche.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2021)

Hier geht richtig die Luzie ab. Erst Doppelbiss und zwei Barsche von Ca. 25. Dann ein kleiner Zander und dann diese schöne Barschklamotte von 45cm. Schwimmt wieder


----------



## jkc (31. Juli 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, sorry!
> 
> Dietmars Köderretter sind wahrlich nicht zu toppen! Sollte man hier eigentlich mal bewerben...


Funktionsweise ist echt premium, vom Boot habe ich glaube ich bisher eine Quote von 100%, natürlich mit angepasstem, extra starkem Material.
Verfügbarkeit ist leider ein Drama, son Ding müsste in jedem Angelladen für 10 bis 20€ zu haben sein, auch aus umweltpolitischen Gründen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Juli 2021)

Hier geht echt derbe was ab. Ein biss nach dem
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 anderen auf köfi. Aber oft wird auch wieder los gelassen. Aber Aal Nummer zwei ist schon Mal im Eimer


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Großraum Paris


Das ist schon heftig. Hätte ich damals als Führerschein Frischling keiner Pariserin dabei gehabt, ich wäre wahrscheinlich einfach irgendwo ausgestiegen und mitm Zug weitergefahren.
Ja dann dir und Hundi eine gute Zeit in Fronkreisch. Schönes Bild von dir und deinem treuen Begleiter.

Fettes Petri Aalzheimer
Hast heut irgendwie einen verrückten Blick drauf  

Petri auch allen die da draußen sitzen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Juli 2021)

Gerade einen Biss bekommen und beim Anschlag einen echt miesen Knoten zusammengebastelt. Ende vom Lied war, auf voller wurfdistanz, von Hand drillen. 

Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri und krumme Ruten.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. August 2021)

Gerade gab es Aal Nummer zwei und es beisst schon wieder. Endlich mal wieder ein Abend an dem die Aale voll in action sind.


----------



## Blueser (1. August 2021)

Ich liebe solche Abende ... 
Leider relativ selten.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja dann dir und Hundi eine gute Zeit in Fronkreisch. Schönes Bild von dir und deinem treuen Begleiter.


Danke, geht gut los und fischmäßig bin ich für die Woche schon bedient.  
Erster Lauf, 28,8kg











Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (1. August 2021)

Ganz nice hier.
Der See schläft noch, gestern Abend gab's Aktivität ohne Ende, 1 bis 2h sind die Fische quasi im Minutentakt gesprungen.
Heute morgen habe ich noch nix gesehen oder gehört.


----------



## Doanafischer (1. August 2021)

Hab gegen 23 Uhr abgebrochen. Bis 21 Uhr hatte ich 3 Fehlbisse, danach nix mehr.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. August 2021)

Viel Spaß jkc .
Bei mir wurde es gestern dann doch irgendwann Mal ruhiger. Insgesamt konnte ich 3 Barsche, 5 Zander und 2 Aale fangen. Ich hatte bestimmt noch 10 Bisse nach der letzten Meldung, allerdings ließen die den Fisch immer wieder los, zwei saßen in den Steinen und einen Anschlag habe ich versaut. Meine beiden Kollegen konnten sich spät auch noch mit jeweils einem schönen Aal belohnen.


----------



## DenizJP (1. August 2021)

Dickes Petri 
Solche Bestände hätte ich auch gerne ^^
Heute am See leider zwei Bisse verhauen


----------



## kridkram (1. August 2021)

So, starte jetzt endlich auch mal wieder. Hab mich heute mal fürs Forellenfischen entschieden. Mal sehen wie der Empfang am Wasser ist zwecks live Bericht. Ansonsten danach Feedback mit eventuellen Bildern.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2021)

Petri Dank Leute, bei uns war weiter nix, aber immerhin habe ich gerade die fehlenden Stunden Schlaf der letzten beiden Nächte nachgeholt und die Befürchtung die ich seit gestern hatte, als ich am späten Abend vor den Füßen ins Wasser leuchtete hat sich zum Glück nicht erfüllt.
Pro Quadratmeter waren da gefühlt 3 bis 10 Krebse unterwegs und ich war mental schon darauf eingestellt, dass keine unserer Ruten bis zum Morgen noch beködert sein würde. Sie scheinen sich aber tatsächlich nicht oder nur kaum in Wassertiefen abwärts 2m aufzuhalten, denn unsere Boilies waren nur ganz leicht angefressen.
Tagsüber steht das Flachwasser voll mit neugierigen Sonnenbarschen deren Fluchtdistanz kaum 1m beträgt.








Wenn der Wind gleich hoffentlich etwas nachlässt steht die Arbeit an der Spodrute an.




Macht Spaß so lange es funktioniert, aber bei den dünnen Schnüren die wir drauf haben, kombiniert mit der angepeilten Wurfdistanz, fliegt immer auch die Sorge vor dem nächsten Abriss mit.
Aber weniger Gas geben ist auch keine Option. Ich denke ohnehin, dass das Futter wenn überhaupt
 nur bei den wirklich zu 100% sitzenden Würfen da ankommt wo auch die Montagen liegen:




Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2021)

Weiter so jkc .
Ein paar willige Puffmuddis wünsche dir.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2021)

Es musste ja beschrieen werden.  
Die erste Spomb hat ihre irdischen Fesseln abgelegt und versucht das Antlitz Gottes zu berühren.




Ich drehe mal gerade die Schnur um.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. August 2021)

Jaaa...   Catapult.


----------



## Doanafischer (1. August 2021)

So, neues Spiel, neues Glück. Nach 5 Minuten schon ein schöner Aal. Bilder werden evtl morgen nachgereicht. Die Verbindung ist hier für Datentransfer eher naja.


----------



## Doanafischer (1. August 2021)

Wieder daheim. 2 Raubaale sind's geworden. Einer davon richtig fett. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











Das Wasser steigt zusehends. Ich denke, morgen Abend werd ich die Wallerspinne rausholen.


----------



## kridkram (1. August 2021)

Bin zurück, wie zu erwarten war am Fluss einfach die Signalstärke zu schwach.
Leider konnte ich nur bis kurz vor 8 fischen, dann kam ein Gewitter auf und ich musste flüchten. 
Die Forellen gingen wie verrückt, so gute 20 werde ich gefangen haben. Die Bafos waren alle so zwischen 20 und 25, 2 waren gute 30, konnten sich aber beide vorm Kescher verdrücken. 
Dann gab es ne 28 er Rebo die mit durfte und ein Barsch. 
Hat wieder mal Spaß gemacht.


----------



## świetlik (1. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> Solche Bestände hätte ich auch gerne ^^
> Heute am See leider zwei Bisse verhauen
> 
> ...



Moin, 
Ich nutze diesen köder auch gerne. Die Farbe ist super. Die neue Farbe ist mmn nicht so gut. 
Die biss Spuren kenne ich auch.  Heute habe ich paar singen gebastelt. 
Was für combo wg hast du da?
Meine black arrow baitcast hat wg 21-95g, köder diese große kann man schon werfen aber optimal ist das nicht. 
So ab 50g fliegen die köder gut.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. August 2021)

Neuer Abend, neuer Versuch. Leider Ist die Stelle von gestern belegt. Aber 50 Meter weiter wird es hoffentlich auch Aale geben.

Allen am. Wasser, wie immer, ein dickes Petri Heil und krumme Ruten


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (1. August 2021)

Nummer eins ist im Eimer. 
Weiter geht's.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2021)

Sou, unser Tag war es heute nicht. Gerade mit der Dämmerung leider 2 hintereinander weg verloren. Der erste Biss noch während ich mit der Spomb fütter, gleiche Rute wie gestern, Kollege drillt und leider schlitzt der Fisch direkt vor den Füßen weg. Kurz darauf die mittlere Rute, Fisch geht links rum am eigen Ufer lang und hängt sich in nem versunkenen Baum auf, noch in Unterbuxe hingewatet aber wie wir ankommen dreht er nochmal auf und:




Naja, Korda's beschichtete Kackhaken, die falschen für sowas.


----------



## jkc (1. August 2021)

Voll geil, gehe gerade die letzte Runde mit dem Schnuffi und am freien Platz neben uns gehe ich ans Wasser, leuchte rein und sehen nen Hecht von guten 80 in vielleicht 30cm Wassertiefe am Ufer lang ziehen. Ich rechne eigentlich damit, dass der Hecht jeden Moment reißaus nimmt, doch durch den Lichtkegel wird ein Krebs aufgeschreckt der vollgas flüchtet und Woooosch, nagelt der Hecht den Krebs mitten im vollen Sprint weg.
Also für den Krebs war's jetzt weniger geil, aber für den Hecht und für mich als begeisterten Hechtangler schon.


----------



## DenizJP (2. August 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich nutze diesen köder auch gerne. Die Farbe ist super. Die neue Farbe ist mmn nicht so gut.
> Die biss Spuren kenne ich auch.  Heute habe ich paar singen gebastelt.
> Was für combo wg hast du da?
> ...


Moin

die Fox Rage GuFis sind recht gut ja. Die alten Farben kenne ich leider nicht..

Nen Stinger wäre womöglich besser gewesen. Muss aber auch sagen die paar Male wo ich einen genutzt habe waren die Erfolge fast immer untermaßig.


hab ne Major Craft mit 21-43gr WG. 



Muss echt gestehen, dass das BC-Angeln richtig Spaß macht., Und mit der richtigen Bremseinstellung ist auch ne Perücke kein Thema


----------



## jkc (2. August 2021)

Sou, die Nacht war bei uns ruhig, hat etwas geregnet und man wollte ohnehin nur ungern raus.
Gerade dann erst eine, dann die zweite Rute kontrolliert und neu geworfen, die zweite lag keine 5 Minuten.
Mein Buddy war sich gerade frisch machen, also nur Mattenfotos, etwa 15kg.




Grüße JK


----------



## Slappy (2. August 2021)

Am Vorfluter wo es immer mal platscht


----------



## jkc (2. August 2021)

Besuch der Kackviecher.
Kollege hat gestern den Fehler gemacht und denen was zu fressen gegeben.
Jetzt ham wir sie am Hals.


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Kollege hat gestern den Fehler gemacht und denen was zu fressen gegeben.


Dann dreht den Spieß doch um 
Also den Grillspieß.


----------



## jkc (2. August 2021)

Gleich sind endlich anständige Haken / Rigs am Start.





Hatte die 3 Wochen vor der Tour bestellten Haken leider nicht bekommen, aber mein Kollege hilft mir aus.
Jetzt mal unabhängig von dem Fischverlust gestern, kann ich nur jedem raten einen Bogen um den Korda Kaptor Dreck zu machen. Das sind definitiv die Karpfenhaken mit dem schlechtesten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis die ich je besessen habe. Sauteuer und biegen häufig aus unerklärlichen Gründen auf. Das gestern will ich denen nicht vorwerfen, bei nem festsitzenden Fisch wirken halt unvorhersehbare Kräfte und letzten Endes ist es ja so besser als Schnurbruch, aber mehrfach habe ich das auch schon in schwachen bis normalen Drillsituationen erlebt.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (2. August 2021)

Sou, noch abkochen um den Schrumpfschlauch zu aktivieren und einsortieren.








Ich freue mich immer wenn so ein Bündel fertig ist.
Haken binden ist für mich gleich hinter Auf-, Abbau und Geschleppe, das was ich beim Karpfenangeln am meisten verabscheue.


----------



## Doanafischer (2. August 2021)

Slappy schrieb:


> Am Vorfluter wo es immer mal platscht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Traumhaft. Die Waller in meinem Gewässer würden vor Entzückung Purzelbäume schlagen.


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2021)

Rapfen sind da, Barsche rauben auch. 
Netter Drill an der 14g Rute


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2021)

Leider noch einen Rapfen und einen neuen Wobbler verloren. Is ja immer so, wenn mal man nen neuen, teuren dranhängt  
Aber der Köder läuft und wird neu angeschafft. 
Paar Anfasser und Nachläufer gab es auch. 
Für eine kurze mach den Kopf frei Feierabend Tour ganz gut heute.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. August 2021)

Gänse sind super! Hab an einem See auch ne Familie angefüttert, die leisten mir immer Gesellschaft wenn ich da bin. Super süß, ich mag die 
Weibliche Graugans plus männliche Kanadagans und ein Junges. Werden immer zutraulicher. Bekommen immer lecker Partikel wenn ich da bin


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2021)

Bei uns hat die Nilgans die Graugans verdrängt. Finde ich jetzt nicht so toll ...


----------



## Micha1450 (3. August 2021)

Ist es auch nicht. Für die Kanadagans gilt dasselbe.


----------



## jkc (3. August 2021)

Ich habe eigentlich nix gegen die Viecher, aber gerade wenn sie gefüttert werden werden sie auch mal aufdringlich. Nicht ganz so übel wie bei Schwänen, aber ich lege halt auch keinen Wert auf deren Gesellschaft in der Nähe meiner Angelschnüre oder meines Hundes.
Ich gehe jetzt die Bettkarte stempeln.




Irgendwie tut mir vom spomben alles weh, sogar die Oberschenkel. 
Zwei Bisse gab es heute Abend wieder, der von meinem Kollegen ist leider erneut geschlitzt, aber wenigstens hat ein kleiner, rechtzeitig vorm Schlafen gehen, nochmal die Stimmung etwas gehoben.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße und Petri


----------



## jkc (3. August 2021)

Guten Morgen,

weitere Bisse gab's nicht, war aber vielleicht auch ganz gut so.




War echt ganz gut dunkel als ich die Rute gestern geworfen habe. 
Zudem gab's früh morgens ein richtig heftiges Gewitter und seitdem regnet es Katzen und Hunde.
Hab die Rute neu geworfen, aber so 100%tig liegt sie nicht, muss aber die Schlagschnur neu machen und damit warte ich bis der Regen nachlässt, laut Vorhersage in 2h...






Musikempfehlung für solche Aufstehphasen:





Kommt bei den Kollegen immer seeeeeehhhhr gut an.


----------



## NaabMäx (3. August 2021)

jkc, bin gespannt, wann dein Zelt eine eigene Hausnummer bekommt. Das der Hund sowas mitmacht?
Kann es sein, dass du deine 4 Wände nur hast, damit dein Angelzeug angeliefert werden kann?


----------



## jkc (3. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> jkc, bin gespannt, wann dein Zelt eine eigene Hausnummer bekommt. Das der Hund sowas mitmacht?
> Kann es sein, dass du deine 4 Wände nur hast, damit dein Angelzeug angeliefert werden kann?


Meistens lasse ich zu meinen Eltern oder in Paketshops liefern, denn irgendwann muss ich leider auch arbeiten.
Der Hund hat ja keine Wahl. 
Grundsätzlich geht sie aber gerne mit und ist natürlich auch gerne viel draußen, wobei es auch anstrengend für sie ist, gerade wenn es mehrere Nächte hintereinander sind. Sie pennt zwar viel, aber doch bei weitem nicht so erholsam wie Zuhause.


----------



## DenizJP (3. August 2021)

gestern an der Nidda angeln gewesen und einen Döbel gefangen.

außerdem ne Leg-Angel gefunden im Wasser die ich waidmännisch versorgt habe...


----------



## Gert-Show (3. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns hat die Nilgans die Graugans verdrängt. Finde ich jetzt nicht so toll ...


Die Nilgans ist bei uns gegen die heimischen Stockenten, ihre Gelege und die Jungvögel äußerst aggresiv u nd verdrängt sie dadurch immer mehr.


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2021)

Scheint wohl so zu sein. Stockenten sehe ich auch kaum noch ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (3. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> weitere Bisse gab's nicht, war aber vielleicht auch ganz gut so.
> Anhang anzeigen 381504
> ...


Oder....................


----------



## NaabMäx (3. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt die Bettkarte stempeln.
> Anhang anzeigen 381499


Im Rotlichviertel?


----------



## jkc (4. August 2021)

Was im Puff passiert, bleibt im Puff; Oder so. 


Heute war ein richtig anstrengender Tag wo richtig viel scheiße gelaufen ist.
Kriege jetzt aber glaube ich keine Zusammenfassung mehr hin, morgen vielleicht.

Das Bild muss für jetzt erstmal reichen.






Das gute, jetzt gerade gab's nochmal 2 Fische bei denen alles glatt lief -
Ist hoffentlich das Angebot zur Versöhnung des Sees.
Ein schön beschuppten Spiegler für meinen Kollegen und noch nen Trümmer mit über 24kg für mich.










Schlafe jetzt barfuß in Badehose, da beide unsere Wathosen abgesoffen sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. August 2021)

Dickes Petri von mir zu dem Wasserschwein


----------



## NaabMäx (4. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 381596



Dickes Petrie zu den Fischen.

Schnursalat: - Die Rache der Karpfen.


----------



## jkc (4. August 2021)

Morgen


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2021)

jkc 
Sehr schönes Bild. Klasse.
Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme an eurem France Trip und ein fettes Petri euch beiden zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Morgen
> Anhang anzeigen 381599


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. August 2021)

Cooles Foto und dann noch den 4 Bissanzeiger in Eisvogelform als Zugabe, na dann klappt das ja bestimmt mit den Fischen


----------



## Zmann (4. August 2021)

Mega Bild jkc und weiterhin viel Erfolg...bei mir gab es heute Makrelen....


----------



## jkc (4. August 2021)

Sou, ich tacker der Vollständigkeit halber nochmal den Bericht des gestrigen Tages hier rein. Das ist die Whats App Message die ich gestern meinen Leuten Zuhause geschrieben habe:

"Der Trip macht mich richtig fertig,  insbesondere der heutige Tag.
Kurzfassung: Vier Bisse, ein Fisch raus.‍♂
Glück und Leid liegen wie immer dicht beieinander.
Mein Kollege hatte bis heute noch keinen raus, leider seine zwei verloren. Muss man dazu sagen auf meinen Spodruten, was das drillen natürlich nicht einfacher macht.
Heute hat er dann endlich seinen Fisch gefangen.
Ich am Kescher hatte wahrscheinlich mindestens genau son großen Köttel in der Buchse wie er an der Rute.
Hab den Fisch dann fast noch verkeschert, Bzw. hat der erste Versuch nicht gleich gesessen, was schon seeeehhhr untypisch für mich ist.
Naja, da waren wir praktisch high und alle haben sich mega gefreut.
Und der am gegenüberliegenden Ufer verlorene Fisch vom Morgen, der mir bis dahin Bauchschmerzen bereitete, wog zumindest nicht mehr so schwer.

Dann haben wir noch nen Taktikwechsel beschlossen, und geplant meine kürzeste Rute von rechts nach links zu verlegen, das ist ne reguläre Karpfenrute mit der man sich auch traut mal den Fisch etwas Kette zu geben oder zu forcieren. Links hatte ich nämlich den Fisch an der gegenüberliegenden Insel verloren weil der einfach quer ins Ufer gezogen ist. Die geringere Wurfweite im Vergleich zu den Spodruten machte das ganze noch vertrauensvoller...
Ich dann schön duschen gewesen, wie ich zurück komme schmeiß ich die Ruten und noch bevor ich die zweite Rute drin habe läuft die neue kürzere linke Rute ab, ohne Futter, nach 2 bis 5 Minuten oder so.
Fisch zieht sogar schön freiwillig nach rechts auf mich zu, alles easy peasy; Zumindest bis der Fisch rechts an unserem Platz vorbei ist. Am ersten Tag wurde uns bei der Einweisung noch gesagt, dass die Fische gerne darüber gehen aber das eigentlich keine Probleme gibt wenn man die Rutenspitze ins Wasser hält damit die Schnur unter den Büschen am Ufer bleibt.
Naja, die Büsche waren auch kein Problem, der knapp 10m lange verästellte Baum der dahinter lag aber schon.
Ich mit der Wathose hin, Krone lag in 2 bis 3m Wassertiefe, heißt schön die Watbuxe voll, wobei ich da an der Stelle immernoch mit der 30er Hauptschnur zu Gange war und von der etwa 10m langen Schlagschnur nix zu sehen war.
Ich habe dann tatsächlich nach 10 bis 15 Minuten Rumrödelei trotz Muscheln und anderer Leuts geflochtenen Schlagschnüren und 10 Ästen wo die Schnur drin hing, teils in Wathose mit der Rute in der Hand schwimmend, die Schnur da unmöglicher Weise raus bekommen.‍♂
10, 15m weiter hing die Hauptschnur nochmals am Ufer in einem Ast, da merkte ich schon, dass der Fisch sogar noch dran ist, wovon ich bei widerhakenlosen Haken nach der langen Zeit und fehlender Schnurspannung niemals ausgegangen wäre.
An dem Ast erreichte ich dann auch die Schlagschnur, die rechtwinklig zum Ufer schön ins Freiwasser zeigte. Ich dann noch vom Platz nebenan den Kescher bringen lassen, (wobei mein Kollege noch einen Croc unauffindbar im Schlamm verloren hatte) und das Vieh an der Schlagschnur per Hand gedrillt, Rute hatte ich auf dem Weg dahin irgendwo komplett versenkt, konnte aber eh die Rolle nicht benutzen weil die Schnur ein einziges Knäuel aus unterschiedlichen Schnüren und abgebrochenen Ästen war.‍♂
Ende vom Lied, nach eigentlich unproblematischem Drill per Hand ist der Fisch dann kurz vorm Kescher, ohne das ich ihn gesehen habe, ausgestiegen.
War für mich an der Stelle nicht mal tragisch, hauptsache der Fisch war frei, mein Ärger galt eher dem verkacktem Baum und vor allem der Aussage bei der Einweisung. Dass uns das Ganze in etwas milderer Form zuvor schon auf der linken Seite passiert war, trug nicht gerade zur Entspannung bei.
Mein Buddy ist dann freundlicher Weise rüber zu unserem anderen Team gegangen um mir als Ersatz für meine abgesoffen Wathose Watstiefel zu besorgen, ich habe während dessen  meine Ruten fertig gemacht. Bin sogar überraschend gut runter gekommen, schmeiß die Kacke alles rein, bereite mich gerade zum Füttern vor, da piept die rechte Rute 1x, sehe ist'n Fisch dran, nehme das Ding auf und die ersten Sekunden läuft alles normal, dann dreht sich der Fisch noch am Angelplatz an der Oberfläche und dann ging die Post ab, 30, 40m Schnur fetzen weg und ich sehe wie der Fisch hinter die kleinere Insel rechts von mir strebt.
Muss ein Stör gewesen sein, von denen angeblich "nur" 2 drin sein sollen, beide so um die 40kg.
Hab dann komplett gehalten, da der eh hinter die Insel gekommen wäre. Hauptschnur war dann sofort durch.
Jetzt hatte ein Kollege von uns die Tage schon einen Stör gefangen und einen weiteren hatten sie gestern verloren, was an der angeblichen Anzahl irgendwie Zweifel aufkommen lässt, wobei die Viecher uns auch als ziemlich "dumm" bekannt sind.

Das ich dann nachher beim Füttern noch 2x die selbe Spomb neben 50m Schnur weggeschossen habe machte nach sonnem Tag irgendwie nur noch das I-Tüpfelchen aus.

3 Fische an einem Tag verloren, in Hindernissen und teils mit Schnurbruch... Once in a lifetime.

Hoffentlich."

Heute ist es wieder etwas sonniger und der Wind hat auf Nordosten gedreht, Fische sind deutlich weniger aktiv als gestern und der 11-Uhr-Biss der letzten 2 Tage blieb aus.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (4. August 2021)

Erster Graser ever.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich kannte es bisher ja nur aus Erzählungen, aber das sind schon kranke Viecher. 

Bis in den Kescher war der richtig piano, aber wie ich die Kamera hole, reißt der meinem Buddy den Kescher aus der Hand und die Kescherarme aus der Aufnahme und ist wieder raus.
Von da an war das Ding einfach nur noch Dynamit.

Zum Glück hatte ich den Bügel aufgemacht als ich die Rute abgelegt hatte und der Haken hing noch.

Haben uns auch nicht getraut den zu wiegen oder messen, da die ja recht empfindlich sein sollen.

T-Shirt und Hose sind gleich in die Wäsche.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2021)

Petri zum Graser Torpedo


----------



## kingandre88 (4. August 2021)

Ein dickes Petri... Da sitzt man im Büro und guckt neidisch auf die Fänge


----------



## Seele (4. August 2021)

Bachforelle...


----------



## derporto (4. August 2021)

Zmann schrieb:


> Mega Bild jkc und weiterhin viel Erfolg...bei mir gab es heute Makrelen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den aktuell allgegenwärtigen Fotos von Aalen, Zandern und Puffkarpfen! Petri und vielen Dank dafür. Wo hast du die Silbertorpedos erwischt?


----------



## zokker (4. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Bachforelle...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 381630


Was ist denn mit der passiert? 
Die sieht ja so durchlöchert aus.


----------



## Seele (4. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der passiert?
> Die sieht ja so durchlöchert aus.



Angeschossen, war diesmal mit Schrot unterwegs


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2021)

Ich dachte überfahren.....


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2021)

Ich hätte jetzt stark auf Kormoran getippt  bei den Schrammen und Löchern.


----------



## Seele (4. August 2021)

daci7 nicht ganz richtig, Professor Tinca leider auch nicht


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> daci7 nicht ganz richtig, Professor Tinca leider auch nicht


Fischreiher? Passen die Löcher auch besser.


----------



## Seele (4. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Fischreiher? Passen die Löcher auch besser.


Einmal hast noch


----------



## jkc (4. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> ...und Puffkarpfen! Petri und vielen Dank dafür. Wo hast du die Silbertorpedos erwischt?


Na, in nem französischen Puff


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (4. August 2021)

Gänsesäger oder Haubentaucher?


----------



## daci7 (4. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Einmal hast noch


Keine Ahnung - wars denn überhaupt ein Fressfeind?


----------



## Seele (4. August 2021)

E4tSleepGoFishing hat 100 Punkte. Gänsesäger war es.


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. August 2021)

das waren die Russen, die haben die Kippen ausgedrückt.


----------



## Zmann (4. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den aktuell allgegenwärtigen Fotos von Aalen, Zandern und Puffkarpfen! Petri und vielen Dank dafür. Wo hast du die Silbertorpedos erwischt?


Bin zur Zeit in Dänemark im Urlaub,Drill ist einfach nur Mega Geil!


----------



## Minimax (5. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den aktuell allgegenwärtigen Fotos von Aalen, Zandern und Puffkarpfen!


Also, ich muss doch sehr bitten!  








						OCC Fangmeldungen
					

Liebe OCC-Teilnehmer, in diesem Thread könnt ihr Eure Fänge zur Dokumentation in der OCC-Tabelle einstellen.  Zum Nachweis genügt ein Photo, auf dem die Spezies klar erkennbar sein muss und auf dem die Combo zu sehen sein sollte. Die Spezies muss im Beitrag genannt werden. In der Tabelle wird...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Niklas32 (5. August 2021)

Noch ein kleiner Hechtversuch, bevor es morgen in den Urlaub geht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. August 2021)

Der Köder ist zu grell für das klare Wasser , meine ich...

Aber kleine Stinkehechte nehmen ja fast Alles...dicke Barsche sind dafür zu schlau...

R.S.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der Köder ist zu grell für das klare Wasser , meine ich...
> 
> Aber kleine Stinkehechte nehmen ja fast Alles...dicke Barsche sind dafür zu schlau...
> 
> R.S.


Ja, das sehe ich auch so. 
Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich den letztes Jahr aber mal dran gemacht und in kürzester Zeit brachte er 3 Fische. Seitdem mache ich immer wieder mal nen paar Würfe mit dem und es hat seitdem auch immer wieder geklappt.

Heute ging aber allgemein gar nichts.


----------



## Snâsh (5. August 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich auch so.
> Aus lauter Verzweiflung habe ich den letztes Jahr aber mal dran gemacht und in kürzester Zeit brachte er 3 Fische. Seitdem mache ich immer wieder mal nen paar Würfe mit dem und es hat seitdem auch immer wieder geklappt.
> 
> Heute ging aber allgemein gar nichts.


So ist das. Ich bin absoluter Verfechter von natürlichen Farben. Einer meiner Kollegen fischt nur mit Schockfarben und wir fangen gleich gut


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. August 2021)

Kommt immer drauf an - Zander verzeihen Viel , Wenn das Wasser *sehr TRÜB* ist.

Dann fangen alle möglichen Köder - es kommt nicht auf die Farbe an, sondern auf den Kontrast, Druckwellen und Aufprallgeräusch beim Twistern.

Ein "Mauerblümchen" wie schwarz fängt dann und ebenso  Fluo oder Reinweiß oder Pink oder hassenichtgesehen.

An klaren Gewässern sieht es da ganz anders aus - ABER es kommt auf die Lichtverhältnisse an !

Und die Fischart - Hecht und Satzforellen sind da nicht die hellsten Kerzen auf der Torte.

Jeder vernünftige Barsch wird Dir was husten , bei so einem Neon-ding...ABER evtl. nicht bei fortgeschrittener Dämmerung/Nachts.

Ich schreibe schon wieder zu Viel , ohne Honorar zu verlangen...MOMENT - ich gebe ein Onlineseminar für 1000 Euro !

Denn dafür reicht schon ein solides Grundwissen aus - gepaart mit ein paar wilden Thesen und über Wochen zusammengeangelten bebilderten Fangstrecken.

Verrückt - ich werde reich am PC 

R.S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. August 2021)

Der Wobbler sieht nach nem ziemlichen Tiefläufer aus - da unten kann es auch im klaren Wasser recht duster sein.


----------



## derporto (5. August 2021)

Zmann schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit in Dänemark im Urlaub,Drill ist einfach nur Mega Geil!



Wunderbar, genieß deinen Urlaub! Hast du sie von Land mit der Spinnrute erwischt?

Wo bist du denn? Hvide Sande, Hanstholm?

Weiterhin gute Fänge, freue mich über und auf deine Bilder!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. August 2021)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht egal ob im Salz oder Süsswasser, wenn Sie Bock haben dann beißen Sie. Mann muss nur zum richtigen Zeitpunkt an der richtigen Stelle sein


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (5. August 2021)

"nur" - da sprichst Du ein großes Wort gelassen aus


----------



## Zmann (5. August 2021)

Der heutige Abschlussabend hätte nicht besser laufen können...alle Fische entweder vom Strand unterhalb von Hanstholm oder von der Mole in Vorupör,ich fahre jedes Jahr hier her,ist meine zweite Heimat geworden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. August 2021)

Wie sind denn Markrelen so an der Spinnrute im Drill und wie kommt der Biss an - so ähnlich wie Forelle?

Viele Fehlbisse oder Volleinschlag?

Sind das ausdauerde Fische? Wie läuft der Drill denn so ab - springen die auch?

R.S.


----------



## jkc (6. August 2021)

Ich kenne es nur aus Erzählungen, aber die sind wohl ziemlich durchgehend zappelig.


----------



## bobbl (6. August 2021)

Die werden zumindest an der Forellenrute echt schnell.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Will es auch noch mal versuchen. Tröpfelt schon, soll noch ordentlich Regen und vielleicht Gewitter geben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Markrelen so an der Spinnrute im Drill und wie kommt der Biss an - so ähnlich wie Forelle?
> 
> Viele Fehlbisse oder Volleinschlag?
> 
> ...


Bei https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzdMzUkzIvRyU9C-EWE1PWg/search?query=makrele sieht man oft, wie sich die Viecher verhalten. Er ist auch mal mit ner härteren und mal ner weicheren Rute unterwegs.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Petri Lars, schöne Makrelen. 

Senken war eine Katastrophe, hab aber noch Fische mit. 
Angel scharf


----------



## Zmann (6. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Markrelen so an der Spinnrute im Drill und wie kommt der Biss an - so ähnlich wie Forelle?
> 
> Viele Fehlbisse oder Volleinschlag?
> 
> ...


Das sind Torpedos,anders kann man es nicht sagen...die Zimmern in die Rute und legen einen heftigen Drill hin.
Vom Strand Angel ich mit einem Durchlaufblinker und einer Springerfliege drüber das reicht völlig aus an der Spinnrute.
Man kann aber auch mit Paternoster Angeln und Blei/kleinen Pilker drunter,wenn du dann einen Volltreffer landest und alle Haken besetzt sind geht es richtig ab,da schwimmt jede in eine andere Richtung...suchtgefahr!!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. August 2021)

Einen schönen Stint an der Pose, ist auch immer von Erfolg gekrönt, da gehen die Minithune auch voll drauf ab


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Ha, erster Fisch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Geiles Licht.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. August 2021)

Ich Versuche heute Abend auch mein Glück


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Petri Heil Markus. Ist ja schön klar bei dir. 

Hier ist Gewölk im anmarsch. Wenn das rüber kommt ... na dann ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2021)

Sieht aber mal richtig fies aus, viel Glück Zokker


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. August 2021)

Ebenfalls Petri!

Hier im Süden bleibt es erstmal trocken. Ich hoffe Du bleibst verschont.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2021)

Aufm Foto is mein Kumpel. Ihm ist das komplett scheißegal ob ich das poste, ich hoffe das is ok


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. August 2021)

Und ich sitze hier im Urlaub auf meinem Hausboot und habe gar keine angeln mit. Bereue es jetzt schon. Die nächsten 8 Tage werden zur Selbstgeißelung   

Ist aber trotzdem live vom wasser


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. August 2021)

Habe aber gerade gegoogelt, Laden für Angelzubehör ist 1,5Km entfernt


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. August 2021)

Auch mal live vom Wasser, muss nur noch Fische aussetzen


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Hab mich schon mal ans Schilf gelegt. Ich glaube ich muß gleich zu machen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. August 2021)

Dreifach Schlag 3,8, 4,3 und 4,5kg


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. August 2021)

Gerade abgeschickt schon war die Rute wieder krumm. Ich bin völlig geflasht. Neuer PB 53cm 3,5kg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2021)




----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Das läuft ja bei dir. Petri. 
Hier schüttet es aber wenig Wind. Ist ganz angenehm.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

Schöner 75er, bei strömenden Regen.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. August 2021)

Petri Zokker.Ausdauer wird immer belohnt.Ich sitze auch noch im strömenden Regen,  aber vom Steg  und bisher ohne Aal. Bis Mitte  Juni  war hier absolut top und dann schlagartig nichts mehr.nur die Miniwelse nerven mächtig,  aber ich gebe auch nicht auf.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Petri Zokker.Ausdauer wird immer belohnt.Ich sitze auch noch im strömenden Regen,  aber vom Steg  und bisher ohne Aal. Bis Mitte  Juni  war hier absolut top und dann schlagartig nichts mehr.nur die Miniwelse nerven mächtig,  aber ich gebe auch nicht auf.


Petri Dank Paul, wünsche dir auch noch was. 
Hier war das auch so. Ab Juni ging nix mehr. Ist aber eigentlich nix neues, das ist früher auch schon so gewesen, nur die beiden letzten Jahre nicht. Die letzten Aale im ganz flachen, direkt vor dem Kraut, so 1m in Tiefe.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. August 2021)

Danke, kann ich nur so bestätigen.immerhin schon einen Biss auf Tauwurmündel  gehabt....naja mal schauen , ist ja noch früh aam Abend. Neuerdings bekomme ich die meisten Aale ab 4 Uhr. Aber viel brauchbares gabs in letzter Zeitbei mir nicht.


----------



## inextremo6 (7. August 2021)

Pünktlich 0 Uhr. Leider kein Aal aber mein Zielfisch Nummer 2, der darf heute auch mal mit. Gute 60 sollte der haben, hat mich wieder aufgemuntert


----------



## zokker (7. August 2021)

Petri zum Zander.
2 Biss, 2Aal. Laufen tun sie aber nicht, keiner hat mehr wie 5m Schnur genommen. Immer 15min gewartet.


----------



## Slick (7. August 2021)

Petri zokker

Hier am Main läuft nichts auf Aal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2021)

Schöner Feuerwehrschlauch der eine


----------



## zokker (7. August 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schöner Feuerwehrschlauch der eine


Ja ich glaub der ist auch schon an die 80 ran. 
Hab mich noch mal ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2021)

Bier am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen ...  allerdings nur alkoholfreies, sonst ist es umgekehrt ...


----------



## Skott (7. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Heil Markus. Ist ja schön klar bei dir.
> 
> Hier ist Gewölk im anmarsch. Wenn das rüber kommt ... na dann ...
> 
> ...


Die Bilder sind ja an Dramatik nicht mehr zu überbieten, Matthias!  

...und ich muss gestehen, wenn ich in dieser Situation in einem kleinen Böotchen auf dem Wasser wäre, hätte ich ein kleines bißchen die Büx voll...


----------



## Taxidermist (7. August 2021)

Ich bin an der Lahn, Böötchen fahren und etwas urlauben.
Angeln steht nicht im Fokus, aber ich hab zur Sicherheit alles dabei.
Angelkarte auch schon gelöst.








Gestern Abend noch ne Runde gefahren.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (7. August 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2021)

Oh, sehr schön - für welche Fischarten ist die Lahn denn bekannt , was gibts´ da Ordentliches zu fangen?

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## Los 2 (7. August 2021)

Petri zokker. Deine Bilder lassen mein Herz höher schlagen. Bei uns ist geplant im Oktober an die mecklenburgische Seenplatte zu fahren, ist irgendwo zwischen dem Petersdorfer und dem Plauer See. Die Vorfreude ist kaum auszuhalten wenn ich mir deine Bilder  ansehe.


----------



## Mooskugel (7. August 2021)

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> Petri zokker. Deine Bilder lassen mein Herz höher schlagen. Bei uns ist geplant im Oktober an die mecklenburgische Seenplatte zu fahren, ist irgendwo zwischen dem Petersdorfer und dem Plauer See. Die Vorfreude ist kaum auszuhalten wenn ich mir deine Bilder  ansehe.


Schöne Ecke da. Sind vor 2 Wochen auch noch in Plau gewesen. 
Habt ihr ein Boot oder könnt ihr auch nur vom Ufer angeln?


----------



## Los 2 (7. August 2021)

Nein ein Boot haben wir leider nicht, aber ganz in der Nähe ist der Lenzer Kanal, der die beiden Seen verbindet. Ich hoffe dass ich dort vom Ufer aus gut angeln kann. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine Bootsvermietung wo man sich mal eins leihen kann. Aber da schau ich dann mal wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander.
> 2 Biss, 2Aal. Laufen tun sie aber nicht, keiner hat mehr wie 5m Schnur genommen. Immer 15min gewartet.
> 
> 
> ...



Da fehlt ein Stück Fisch ... 

R.S.


----------



## zokker (7. August 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Da fehlt ein Stück Fisch ...
> 
> R.S.


Ja, sieht so aus ... schau mal ganz genau hin, ich kann da ein kleines Auge erkennen. Das ist der Köfi, der da die Schwanzspitze verdeckt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2021)

Ok, konnte das nich´ sehen - dachte, da wäre ein Hecht dran gewesen !

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Mooskugel (7. August 2021)

Mal sehen ob in Sachen OCC noch was geht. 2 rote Augen haben sich schon blicken lassen, gehörten aber zum Rotauge und nicht zur Schleie.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. August 2021)

Aaahhh.









Ich dreh mich um und...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. August 2021)

Abziehen, räuchern und als Aal verkaufen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. August 2021)

Klein Schnipsel.


----------



## Blueser (8. August 2021)

War auch mal kurz am Wasser, natürlich die Zigaretten vergessen. Hab mir welche von einem jungen Bengel geborgt.
Nach einer Stunde hatte ich drei Delphine, zwei Haie und das Monster von Loch Ness rausgeholt.


----------



## Micha1450 (9. August 2021)

*tomxxxtom, womit aufgenommen?*​


----------



## inextremo6 (9. August 2021)

Guten Morgen. Gerade gabs ,seit Mitte Juni endlich mal wieder einen Aal aus meinem Hausgewässer. Zwar bloss ein 58er , der auch wieder schwimmen darf, aber ich hoffe der Bann ist jetzt gebrochen. Gebissen auf Minibarsch. Falls noch jemand sitzt beste Fänge


----------



## inextremo6 (9. August 2021)

Nr. 2 der ist genau 60.nsja vielleicht darf der mit. Diesmal auf Tauwurm und nicht vorm Schilf, sondern aus 3 m Tiefe. Hoffe es gibt noch einen richtig schönen. Da wohl keiner mehr unterwegs ist muss ich wohl allein durchziehen


----------



## inextremo6 (9. August 2021)

Ein ca.60er Megabrassen  aussen
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
bord abgehakt. Hat gebissen wie ein Aal


----------



## Brutzel (9. August 2021)

Ich war bis eben unterwegs. Nix ,Nada. Nicht mal die Grundeln hatten Lust.


----------



## zokker (9. August 2021)

Petri Paul ... du lässt aber auch nicht locker ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. August 2021)

Michael71 schrieb:


> *tomxxxtom, womit aufgenommen?*​


Mit eine sprachgesteuerte Kamera die mir um den Hals hing.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Immerhin habe ich es zwei Tage ausgehalten. Doch heute war ich im Kibitzmarkt und habe Mal das nötigste besorgt, immer mit der Ausrede, dass ich das zu Hause auch gebrauchen kann natürlich


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Ein Köfi auf Brot war innerhalb von 10 Sekunden gestippt


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Noch eben das "Rod-Pod" aufgebaut und warten das der Tretboot Verleih schliesst


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. August 2021)

Coole Nummer Aalzheimer !
Wenn jetzt noch dein Aal-PB fällt, kannst du dir n Bier auf mich anschreiben lassen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Coole Nummer Aalzheimer !
> Wenn jetzt noch dein Aal-PB fällt, kannst du dir n Bier auf mich anschreiben lassen.


Danke. Aal soll es hier angeblich nicht geben. Als einzige Raubfische sind Zander und Hecht aufgeführt. Mal schauen ob jemand das Fischen will


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. August 2021)

Nöööööö, wir sind nicht angelgeil …
Urlaub gerettet !!!
Sauber Torsten, so muss das sein…
Jetzt nur noch ein Aal fangen wo angeblich keine sind, du schaffst das …


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Aal soll es hier angeblich nicht geben.



Wetten, dass Er ein Aal rausfischt?!


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Perfekt, DFB Pokal schauen und Rute im Blick


----------



## świetlik (9. August 2021)

Ich war heute kurz am Wasser, so zu sagen zwischen dem Wolken.
Fisch kein gegangen.







Am Ende noch nass geworden von Sommer Regen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Gerade einen Hammer Biss gehabt. Der hat mir die ganze Schnur von der Rolle genommen und ist abgerissen. Keine Ahnung was das gewesen ist


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. August 2021)

Das war der Lorenz in seinen Taucheranzug.


----------



## DenizJP (9. August 2021)

Leider im Urlaub ohne Angelkram unterwegs…


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Leider im Urlaub ohne Angelkram unterwegs…


Vielleicht solltest dir dort ne neue Combo kaufen  Gewässer sehen Traumhaft aus


----------



## inextremo6 (9. August 2021)

Hi Aalzheimer,  war bestimmt ein Wels, hatte ich voriges Jahr auch.Der hat mir 200m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen ohne eine Chance den zu stoppen  obwohl ich den schon vorm Boot hatte. Naja dafür ist mein Aalgeschirr auch nicht ausgelegt .Für
Spezialisten kein Problem. Ich sitz auch wieder aber es gibt nichts zu berichten ausser den Bruder des Brassens von gestern ziemlich tot . Aber die Nacht  fängt erst an.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

Dann hau was raus Paul. Ich habe auch wieder aufgespult und das zweite fischchen ausgelegt. Ich denke ne Stunde schau ich noch Fernsehen.

DenizJP 
An Angelkram kommste schneller Ran als fünf Euro, habe da noch ganz frische Erfahrungen


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das war der Lorenz in seinen Taucheranzug.


Fühlte sich eher an wie ein D-Zug. Aber vielleicht auch ein Taucher, Schwan oder U-Boot. Auf jeden Fall gab es derbe Adrenalin


----------



## Slick (9. August 2021)

War bestimmt ein Wels.
Ich angle dieses Jahr noch gröber., da ich nur Welse fange anstatt Aal.





__





						Angeln am Main 2021
					

Versuchen wir es doch einfach mal wieder mit Themen vom Angeln. Das lenkt einen wenigstens ein bisschen von der Partygesellschaft ab. Ich versuche es in letzter Zeit immer öfter gezielt mit der Spinne auf Wels. Gerade jetzt bei dem Hochwasser ist das für mich am Main das einzige, was ich...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## DenizJP (10. August 2021)

Aalzheimer nächste Mal 

der Königsee darf gar nicht beangelt werden lee ich grad. Die Achen scheint dafür ein top Salmonidengewässer zu sein


----------



## Zmann (10. August 2021)

Hier hat sich endlich mal einer in den Eimer geschlängelt...


----------



## Zmann (10. August 2021)

Nr.2


----------



## Zmann (10. August 2021)

Hier nochmal in voller Länge 73,56cm meine ersten Aale im Jahr 2021 im August,ich habe nur einwas anders gemacht als sonst,ich bin bis früh um zwei sitzen geblieben,ab 0:00Uhr kamen die Bisse und das waren nicht mal wenig.Zum Glück hab ich die Woche noch Urlaub


----------



## AllesAusHolz (10. August 2021)

Es gibt nicht nur bei den Menschen Exemplare die an Selbstüberschätzung bzw. Größenwahn leiden, auch unter den Fischen gibt es solche Exemplare










dachte erst etwas Kraut hängt dran


----------



## świetlik (10. August 2021)

Jetzt verstehe warum manche mit köder  40+ cm auf hecht gehen.  
Petri. Fisch ist Fisch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (10. August 2021)

AllesAusHolz schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht nur bei den Menschen Exemplare die an Selbstüberschätzung bzw. Größenwahn leiden, auch unter den Fischen gibt es solche Exemplare
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382146
> 
> ...


Aber Mut, hat er gehabt....................


----------



## AllesAusHolz (10. August 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Aber Mut, hat er gehabt....................


nennen wir es doch fairer weise  "ÜBERMUT"


----------



## jobo61 (10. August 2021)

Beide. Echt schöne Fische.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (10. August 2021)

Bin gerade mit der Spinnrute und Wobbler am Main unterwegs und was fange ich… Verrückt…wieder nicht mein eigentlicher Zielfisch Rapfen…


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (10. August 2021)

Ich versuche heute mein Glück am Badesee für die letzten 2h Licht.


----------



## Minimax (10. August 2021)

Sie sind hier! SIE SIND HIER!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (10. August 2021)

Nach 2 Aussteiger einen zum Landgang überredet


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (10. August 2021)

Falls nicht noch ein "Einpackfisch" kommt soll es das gewesen sein.


----------



## Minimax (10. August 2021)

Petri, E4tSleepGoFishing !

Neben der (an dieser Stelle neuen) Grundel gab es im Hellen noch einige Kleinbarsche, aber seit es Dunkel ist gibts keine Aktivität mehr.


----------



## świetlik (10. August 2021)

Also kurz na 19 Uhr hat sich das Wetter verbessert. Da ich heute neue Stöcken abgeholt habe, wollte ich die Gelegenheit ausnutzten um zu ausprobieren am Vereinssee.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Funktioniert. 2 Beats und 1 Beastchen.
Diese Baitcast Sache Reiz so bisschen.


----------



## kingandre88 (10. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Gerade einen Hammer Biss gehabt. Der hat mir die ganze Schnur von der Rolle genommen und ist abgerissen. Keine Ahnung was das gewesen ist


Klassischer Welsbiss....Habe ich an Lippe und Rhein schon einmal gehabt.....Da machste nix gegen, außer mit der passenden Ausrüstung


----------



## DenizJP (11. August 2021)

Ein Königreich für eine UL Rute xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. August 2021)

Der gestrige Versuch endete ohne Biss. Wenn wir gleich wieder auf dem Hausboot sind, stippe ich mir wieder einen. Zwei Versuche habe ich noch


----------



## Seele (11. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ein Königreich für eine UL Rute xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 382234
> Anhang anzeigen 382236
> ...




Ich bekomme ein feuchtes Höschen....
Wo bist du denn da?


----------



## DenizJP (11. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich bekomme ein feuchtes Höschen....
> Wo bist du denn da?


Tatzelwurm Wasserfall in Oberaudorf nahe Rosenheim. Ist der Auerbach.

Angelshop meinte jedoch als Außenseiter wären die meisten Bäche kaum zugänglich.

karten gibt es anscheinend kaum..


----------



## Seele (11. August 2021)

Tja, einfach ist es in Bayern nicht an die Perlen zu gelangen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tatzelwurm Wasserfall in Oberaudorf nahe Rosenheim. Ist der Auerbach.
> 
> Angelshop meinte jedoch als Außenseiter wären die meisten Bäche kaum zugänglich.
> 
> karten gibt es anscheinend kaum..


Herrlich .
Mit Außenseiter sind wohl die Auswärtigen oder auch "Reigeschmeckten" gemeint !?
Die Homies springen entweder von der Klippe oder schwimmen zum Angelplatz .


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Die Homies springen entweder von der Klippe...



Wurde er etwa dort erfunden!? Der legendäre Auerbacher? Angesichts der eher flach wirkenden Pools ist die etymologische Herkunft dieses todesverachtenden Kunstsprunges wohl eher in dem gellenden Ausruf *Aua!  *zu finden.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. August 2021)

Als nicht Ansässiger muss man an solchen Perlen den Jennerwein machen, oder verzichten


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382189
> 
> Sie sind hier! SIE SIND HIER!



Das Foto stammt zwar bereits vom vergangenen Wochenende aber hier lauert unter der Wasseroberfläche eine noch viel grässlichere Gefahr für Köder und Nervenkostüm.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. August 2021)




----------



## Lord Sinclair (11. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Tatzelwurm Wasserfall in Oberaudorf nahe Rosenheim. Ist der Auerbach.
> 
> Angelshop meinte jedoch als Außenseiter wären die meisten Bäche kaum zugänglich.
> 
> karten gibt es anscheinend kaum..


Du hättest wirklich eine Reiserute mitnehmen müssen, in der Gegend gibt es so tolle Gewässer, das ist schon von der Landschaft her einfach nur toll, da muss man nix fangen...einfach nur traumhaft, die Ecke!


----------



## kridkram (11. August 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Du hättest wirklich eine Reiserute mitnehmen müssen


Ja stimmt, man muss ja nicht immer angeln! 
Es reicht oft auch, schöne Bilder zu machen, wo du in Wathose, Weste, Hut, Polbrille und Fliegenrute lässig an die Schulter gelehnt, vor dem schnuckeligen Bach stehst!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. August 2021)

Das Fischchen liegt wieder


----------



## świetlik (11. August 2021)

Ich war heute Nachmittag kurz Los.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Schöne Wetter
	

		
			
		

		
	





Schöne Fisch.
Kleine Tipp für Anfänger, diese Köder funktioniert fast immer.
Gab's noch ein biss und kurze Drill von großen Hecht aber der ist leider angegangen. Ich habe den gesehen wegen Sonne, klare Wasser und Pool Brille.
Und muss ich sagen: das mein Kescher zu klein wäre.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. August 2021)




----------



## NaabMäx (11. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382272


Ideen gibts......


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382284


Fotografen gibts...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ideen gibts......



Also zu meiner Zeit mussten die Rod Pods noch möglichst klein und portabel sein.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Fotografen gibts...



Das kommt bestimmt von der trüben Linse der Zandercam.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. August 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ideen gibts......


Funktioniert einwandfrei. Da das ganze ja eine reine improvisation ist, ist das schon OK. Leider hat sich nach dem kurzen Hammerdrill am Montag nichts mehr getan. Heute Abend erfolgt ein letzter Versuch. Morgen geht's nach Hause.


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2021)

It's on baby, it's on!


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2021)

Bisher nur viele hiervon und drei kleine Brassen ...


----------



## NaabMäx (12. August 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Also zu meiner Zeit mussten die Rod Pods noch möglichst klein und portabel sein.


Zu meiner Zeit lehnte man die Angel ans Geländer. Aber ich hab Verständnis, - er will wohl seinen Blank schützen.


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2021)

Erste nennenswerte Brasse. Ich schätze mal so  ca 55cm.


----------



## NaabMäx (12. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Fotografen gibts...


Vollkommen richtig. 
nach dem ordentlichen Hecht, kam nach X Jahren mal wieder ein 70er Zander auf Gummi zum Vorschein - (Ein Wunder). Das ich da vor Freude gezittert hab wie Espenlaub, wird man mir hoffentlich nachsehen. 
Außerdem hat er mir für das schlampige Foto eine mit dem Schwanz gelangt, sag ich euch - oder er wollte mir nur die Mücken aus dem Gesicht jagen - ich weis es nicht. (2 Minuten Stereoblickt inklusive und das Handy flog durch die Luft. - Tät not, man ginge mit Sturzhelm zum Angeln - Mistviech) 
Hab ihm dafür den Hinter versohlt und wohl etwas zu fest ........., weil er mir dadurch entwich.  ;-) 

(Hartmut, - brauchst nicht traurig sein, Ich fang dir binnen 5 Jahren hoffentlich einen neuen - ohne Fotogezappel.)


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2021)

Jungs ... DA IST DAS DING!!


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

Petri zur schönen Barbe


----------



## daci7 (12. August 2021)

Gerade Fischarten 6 und 7 verhaftet. Fortuna ist eine Hure - aber Vater Rhein hat heut die Taschen voll!


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. August 2021)

Kein Schneider mehr ;-)


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. August 2021)

Dein KoFi hat den Barsch angegriffen, und zwar von innen


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. August 2021)

Bin auch wieder für ca 2h draußen


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Dein KoFi hat den Barsch angegriffen, und zwar von innen


Ich denke auch, dass wird der Tathergang gewesen sein


----------



## Kizzo40 (12. August 2021)

Petri allen Fängern und allen anderen. Greif auch Mal 2 - 3 Std an, momentan läuft's ehr bescheiden, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Kizzo40 (12. August 2021)

Gerade eben Biss auf Köfi, leider untermassiger Zander aber dennoch geil wenn in der Nacht die Köderfischpose abzieht.


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2021)

An alle die draußen sind. 
Schaut euch heut Nacht den Himmel an. 
Es sind viele Sternschnuppen unterwegs.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. August 2021)

Ich bin dann auch wieder unterwegs…
Nachdem ich letzten Donnerstag ein hatte und gestern zwei heute nochmal mein Glück versuchen…


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. August 2021)

Der erste 30°+ Tag seit langem scheint den Friedfischen auf den Magen geschlagen zu sein. Hatte Null Aktivität und damit den ersten Angeltag 2021 ohne Kontak. 

Mit dem Feeder Besteck war ich auch eindeutig falsch ausgerüstet, die (vermutlich) Rapfen haben die letzte Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang ein richtiges Spektakel abgezogen.


----------



## Zmann (12. August 2021)

Sitze auch wieder hab aber diesmal eine andere Stelle gewählt,kann immerhin schon einen Schnürsenkel vermelden...mal sehen ob noch was für den Eimer kommt.


----------



## Zmann (12. August 2021)

Aktuell ist es interessanter in den Himmel zu gucken als auf die Posen....


----------



## Zmann (13. August 2021)

Hab jetzt doch mal kurz zur Pose geschaut...


----------



## Zmann (13. August 2021)

Genau 61cm,gebissen in 3m Tiefe auf Tauwurm mit Lockstoff,gute Nacht!


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2021)

Spinnfischtour am Rhein 

ca ne Stunde lang ging nix dann nach Köderwechsel auf kleineren Wobbler der Einschlag!

durfte noch die Montage vom Vorgänger rausoperieren.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Petri allen Fängern. 

Ich bin auch los.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Senke war ein Krampf, 2h und 3 brauchbare Köfis. Naja, muß ich halt mit Fetzen angeln. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2021)

Nach Spinnfischen am Rhein geht es nahtlos weiter mit Ansitz auf Hecht xD


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Petri Heil Deniz. 

Kann ja nur noch besser werden.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Eigentlich soll es trocken bleiben. Aber es sollte ja jetzt auch 33km/h Wind sein. Eigentlich ...


----------



## derporto (13. August 2021)

Neues Spiel, altes Glück. Schauen wir mal ob sich auch noch ne Schlange zeigt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. August 2021)

Hab mir dieses Wochenende einen schwierigen Teich ausgesucht was Karpfen angeht. 35ha, voll bis unters Dach mit fetten Brassen und Weißfischen. Meter 30 Hechte, Barsche, alles massig drin, nur leider wenig Karpfen. Letztes Jahr wurden zwei Fische von 32,6 und 34,6 kg gefangen, aber Stückzahl ist hier nicht. Sehr hartes Brot. Wenns kracht, dann ist die Chance aufn Dicken aber sehr hoch.

Naja, der See ist trotzdem der Knaller. Für Feederangler ein Eldorado, wenn man die Stellen kennt. Letztes Jahr hatte ich in 3 Monaten ca 120 Brassen, keine unter 50cm. Einfach krank. Als ich dann die richtige Stelle gefunden habe und rausgefunden habe, wann die Hauptbeiszeit ist, hatte ich in einer Session von 06:00-08:00 12 Klodeckel. Ab dann nix mehr. Die Deckel beißen hier nur Nachts und morgens von 6 bis 8. Echt krass was hier an Weißfisch drin ist.

Aber ich will die Karpfen. Mal gucken obs endlich mal klappt hier, drückt mir die Daumen.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Oh, was für ein schöner Fisch Dennis , die gibt's hier nicht.
Ich wünsche dir einen fetten Aal.

Regen ist durch, einmal Pesening nass und das war's.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Ich drücke dir beide Daumen Vincent.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. August 2021)

Danke Zokker, dir auch allzeit Petri Heil mein Freund


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

So, weil ich die letzten Aale immer auf die flachste Angel gefangen habe, habe ich mich mal extrem flach gelegt. Hier ist so max 1m tief.


----------



## derporto (13. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh, was für ein schöner Fisch Dennis , die gibt's hier nicht.
> Ich wünsche dir einen fetten Aal.
> 
> Regen ist durch, einmal Pesening nass und das war's.
> ...


Vielen Dank, das gebe ich gerne zurück  es kamen noch etliche Grundeln hinzu sowie ein sehr schlanker Döbel. Bei dir noch nichts?


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2021)

Bisher nix bei mir…

null Bisse bis auf die Stechmücken xD


----------



## derporto (13. August 2021)

Los gehts.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. August 2021)

Bin mal wieder….


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. August 2021)

…


----------



## Blueser (13. August 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> War auch mal kurz am Wasser, natürlich die Zigaretten vergessen. Hab mir welche von einem jungen Bengel geborgt.
> Nach einer Stunde hatte ich drei Delphine, zwei Haie und das Monster von Loch Ness rausgeholt.


War die Woche mal bei Lidl und hab mich mit entsprechenden Cannabis-Produkten eingedeckt. Aber die erhofften Fänge blieben diesmal aus. Bin da wohl auf die Werbung reingefallen...


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Bei dir noch nichts?


Nö, nix. Petri zum Döbel. 

Hier ist Katastrophe, stürmisch ist es und die Wellen haben 3km anlauf, um mich dann durchzuschütteln. Ordentliches Angeln ist kaum möglich. Hab den Kahn schon gedreht, liege jetzt mit dem Heck zum Ufer. Ich hoffe das der Wind noch nachlässt. Windy sagt das der Wind um 00 Uhr um 10 km/h abnimmt.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2021)

Petri zum Aal Dennis, der ist ja gar nicht schlecht


----------



## zokker (14. August 2021)

Schaut mal nach oben. 

Eigentlich müsste das Boot schon voll mit Mosteraalen sein. So viele Sternschnuppen wie ich schon gesehen hab. 
Wind hat etwas abgenommen. 
Hab alles neu beködert.


----------



## derporto (14. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri zum Aal Dennis, der ist ja gar nicht schlecht



Ich danke dir. Auf dass du auch noch einen rauszauberst heute Nacht.

Ja, der beste seit anderthalb Monaten. Hab ihn noch nicht vermessen, denke um die 65 wird er haben.

Ich mache jetzt Schluss, im Dunkeln tat sich nichts mehr. Leider auch nur eine Sternschnuppe. Von meinem Platz aus schwierig zu beobachten, Hameln strahlt mir direkt vor der Linse, außerdem das AKW Grohnde.

Morgen nochmal, ab Montag wirds erstmal wieder Herbst.


----------



## zokker (14. August 2021)

Zu klein. Schwimmt schon wieder.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich glaube das mit den Sternschnuppen und dem Wünschen stimmt gar nicht.


----------



## inextremo6 (14. August 2021)

Hi Zokker, das glaube ich auch, ansonsten hätte ich schon den Sack voll. Hatte aber leider nur 2 Bisse  mit 2 knapp 50er Aalen,  die natürlich auch wieder schwimmen.Beide  Bisse im Abstand von 10 Minuten. Davor u danach nichts mehr.Aber ich bleib noch 2 Stunden. Wochenende fällt angeln aus Mangel an Platz auf meinem Haussee aus. Ich hoffe wir ziehen noch was.


----------



## zokker (14. August 2021)

Ja, wollen mal sehen Paul. Ich hab gerade einen, so 60. Mal sehen ob noch was dazu kommt, sonst kann er auch weiter schwimmen.


----------



## inextremo6 (14. August 2021)

Petri, hat doch gut geklappt. Ich gebe die Hoffnung auch noch nicht auf. Die Nacht zieht sich , wenn überhaupt nichts beißt


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. August 2021)

Oder.


----------



## zokker (14. August 2021)

Ich hab verpennt. Ausser Sonnenaufgang hab ich aber nix verpasst. Aali schwimmt wieder.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. August 2021)

Es is vollbracht.   
Mein erster Rapfen. 65.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. August 2021)

Petri Heil


----------



## derporto (14. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Nö, nix. Petri zum Döbel.
> 
> Hier ist Katastrophe, stürmisch ist es und die Wellen haben 3km anlauf, um mich dann durchzuschütteln. Ordentliches Angeln ist kaum möglich. Hab den Kahn schon gedreht, liege jetzt mit dem Heck zum Ufer. Ich hoffe das der Wind noch nachlässt. Windy sagt das der Wind um 00 Uhr um 10 km/h abnimmt.



Auf deinen Fotos zeigst du uns ja oft deine Anfahrt durch die kleinen "Kanäle" zu deinem finalen Plätzchen. In den Kanälen dürfte Aal doch auch gut gehen oder? Hast du dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Gerade wenns mal wieder stürmt ist das doch bestimmt ein lauschigerer Platz als das offene Gewässer.
________________________________
Nachtrag: Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dort ankern verboten und die Durchfahrt freizuhalten ist, oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2021)

So, einmal Köder frisch bitte. Es gingen nur 2 Deckel bisher, Karpfen mal wieder nicht. Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken...


----------



## derporto (14. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es is vollbracht.
> Mein erster Rapfen. 65.
> Anhang anzeigen 382477



Schöner Fisch, Petri Tom. Worauf ging der Bursche?


----------



## zokker (14. August 2021)

Petri Tom. 

Feierabend


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2021)

Round two ... Fight! 
Gleiche Stelle und meine Kumpels sind auch schon da.


----------



## derporto (14. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Round two ... Fight!
> Gleiche Stelle und meine Kumpels sind auch schon da.
> 
> 
> ...


Hat die Grundel sich den ganzen Käsewürfel reingeschaufelt?

Ein paar schöne Bartelträger wünsche ich dir.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Round two ... Fight!
> Gleiche Stelle und meine Kumpels sind auch schon da.
> 
> 
> ...


Petri Heil
Hast du an der Käsemontage auch einen Futter Korb oder legst du den nur in die Futterspur?


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Heil
> Hast du an der Käsemontage auch einen Futter Korb oder legst du den nur in die Futterspur?


Da sind 120g blei dran und die liegt stromab von meinem Korb. Zwei Körbchen ist mir definitiv zu viel Arbeit


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Da sind 120g blei dran und die liegt stromab von meinem Korb. Zwei Körbchen ist mir definitiv zu viel Arbeit


Ja gute Taktik. 
So werde ich es kommende Woche auch machen. 
Vom ersten Futterplatz kommt ja immer was Futter stromab an. 
Wünsche dir dicke Barben.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. August 2021)

Sitze am Main mit Wurmbündel auf Wels an, habe gerade vor 5 Minuten einen richtig fetten Biss versemmelt weil ich nicht schnell genug war…


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch, Petri Tom. Worauf ging der Bursche?


Danke.


----------



## jkc (14. August 2021)

Läuft


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. August 2021)

Phiii, nur ein Haken.


----------



## Peter117 (14. August 2021)

Deswegen hab' meine Widerhaken abgedrückt...


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft


Jo
Hecht ist ja im Kescher. 
Kleine extra Dosis Adrenalin. 
Hoffe der Haken ging gut raus.


----------



## jkc (14. August 2021)

Jou, Drilling ist schon wieder am Köder auf Feindfahrt.
Finger verbunden und weiter geht's...


----------



## JottU (14. August 2021)

Mal schauen ob es richtig war, anstatt Fußball zu gucken angeln zu gehen. Habe da leise Zweifel.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

JottU schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob es richtig war, anstatt Fußball zu gucken angeln zu gehen. Habe da leise Zweifel.


Bisher ein torreicher Spieltag. 
Falls du nix fängst, haste was verpasst.   
Falls du Dortmund magst, hast du auch was verpasst.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. August 2021)

Wir versuchen es auch Mal wieder am DEK


----------



## derporto (14. August 2021)

Schauen wir mal was Mutter Weser uns heute so schenkt. Allen die sitzen, gute Fänge.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. August 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir versuchen es auch Mal wieder am DEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Aalpapst ist wieder auf Jagd, das gibt Eimerbilder


----------



## jkc (14. August 2021)




----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Pass bloß auf deinen Daumen auf.


----------



## jkc (14. August 2021)




----------



## JottU (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bisher ein torreicher Spieltag.
> Falls du nix fängst, haste was verpasst.
> Falls du Dortmund magst, hast du auch was verpasst.


10:2 Tore meiner beiden Vereine stehen bisher 0 Bissen gegenüber.  
Schlimm, schlimm.


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

Dickes Petri jkc 
Was bei dir geht ist schon nicht mehr normal. 
Ich muss dich stalken


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. August 2021)

Nach einem schönen Ü40 Barsch und einem kleinen Zander nun die erste Schlange


----------



## zokker (14. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Auf deinen Fotos zeigst du uns ja oft deine Anfahrt durch die kleinen "Kanäle" zu deinem finalen Plätzchen. In den Kanälen dürfte Aal doch auch gut gehen oder? Hast du dort schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?
> 
> Gerade wenns mal wieder stürmt ist das doch bestimmt ein lauschigerer Platz als das offene Gewässer.
> ________________________________
> Nachtrag: Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dort ankern verboten und die Durchfahrt freizuhalten ist, od?



Ja in den Kanälen sind auch Aale aber in den Seen ist definitiv mehr zu holen. 

Ankerverbot ist da nicht, da fahren eh nicht viele Boote.


----------



## JottU (14. August 2021)

Stundenlang tut sich nichts. Aber wenn du mal zum Auto kraxelst um dir was anzuziehen geht die Post ab. Wäre fast die Böschung runtergekugelt.


----------



## daci7 (14. August 2021)

Live hab ich nichts mehr geschafft ein zu stellen, daher ein kleiner Nachtrag: es gab heute Grundeln, Alande, Brassen Rotaugen, Ukelei, Nasen und eine Güster auf die Feederrute und zwei Brachialobisse auf die Käse- bzw Fleischwurstmontage, die nicht hingen.
Ein sehr nettes Angeln!


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Brachialobisse auf die Käse- bzw Fleischwurstmontage, die nicht hingen.


Haar zu lang? 

Dickes Petri zur vielfältigen Strecke


----------



## jkc (14. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dickes Petri jkc
> Was bei dir geht ist schon nicht mehr normal.


Jou, danke.
Ich weiß selber nicht was diese Saison hier abgeht; Und vor allem nicht was im Herbst noch passieren soll, damit der Sommer als die schlechtere Jahreszeit dasteht


----------



## Blueser (14. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 382505
> 
> Läuft


Die wichtigste Impfung  (  ) : Tetanus !


----------



## hanzz (15. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, danke.
> Ich weiß selber nicht was diese Saison hier abgeht; Und vor allem nicht was im Herbst noch passieren soll, damit der Sommer als die schlechtere Jahreszeit dasteht


Kann mich auch nicht beschweren. 
Gab meistens Zielfisch. Sogar tagsüber, wobei ich ja eher der Dämmerungsangler bin. 
Bin gespannt, was die Zander und Barsche am Rhein machen. 
Die wurden ja hochwasserbedingt weitestgehend lang in Ruhe gelassen. 
Mal kommenden Samstag ausprobieren. 
Morgen aber erst nochmal zum Kanal. 
Die Barsche und Rapfen rauben da seit Wochen. 
Hab ich so lang und standorttreu in meinen 11 Kanal Jahren auch so noch nicht erlebt. 
Sonst sucht man sich nen heißen. 
Ich glaub das wird ein guter Herbst.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. August 2021)

Hier ist seid 22:30 Totentanz:-(


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2021)

Moin. Wieder no Carp . Dafür grad ein weiterer Deckel, den ich jetzt auch mal fotografiert habe. Normal hake ich die direkt im Wasser ab. Das aufm Foto ist Durchschnittsgröße in diesem See, ca 65cm.

Hat sich ganz easy n 24er + Fake Maiskorn gegönnt


----------



## kridkram (15. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Pass bloß auf deinen Daumen auf.


Jo, mir hat eine Hechtlandung per Hand mal eine Daumen - OP und 12 Wochen krank eingebracht.


----------



## daci7 (15. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Haar zu lang?
> 
> Dickes Petri zur vielfältigen Strecke


Mag sein - ich probiere gerade viel aus mit der Montage, da fehlt es (noch) an erfahrung.
Ich fische ein 120g Durchlaufblei, ein etwa 80cm langes Vorfach mit 4er bis 8er dickdratigem Haken und den Würfel am Haar. Zwischen Köder und hakenbogen sind ca. 0,5-1 cm - je nach Köder und Hakengröße.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> ein etwa 80cm langes Vorfach mit 4er bis 8er dickdratigem Haken



Verkürz das doch mal auf 30cm. Ob Durchlaufblei oder nicht. Der Haken wird auch druch die Schnurspannung schon greifen(und dann durch den Anhieb richtig gesetzt).
Bei 80cm ist da viel zuviel "Luft".


----------



## daci7 (15. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Verkürz das doch mal auf 30cm. Ob Durchlaufblai oder nicht. Der Haken wird auch druch die Schnurspannung schon greifen(und dann durch den Anhien richtig gesetzt.
> Bei 80cm ist da viel zuviel "Luft".


Probier ich gern wieder aus - ich hatte bei kürzeren vorfächern (gefühlt) weniger Bisse. Aber es ist noch ein probieren ... 
Auf so lange Vorfächer und fluo-boilies bzw. Pallets fängt der Kollege übrigens sehr gut Alande.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2021)

Ich denke das hat was mit der Art der Futteraufnahme zu tun.
Fische, die den Köder ins Maul nehmen und sich dann im Fluss einfach rückwärts abtreiben lassen, sind leicht zu haken und die Vorfachlänge spielt quasi keine Rolle(da es ja schon gestreckt ist).
Fische, die in alle anderen Richtungen damit schwimmen, sind an so langen Vorfächern schwer zu haken, da zuviel Spielraum bis der Haken greift.


----------



## jkc (15. August 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Zwischen Köder und hakenbogen sind ca. 0,5-1 cm - je nach Köder und Hakengröße.


Moin, bei unseren Karpfenrigs funktioniert das wunderbar, auch für Barben.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (15. August 2021)

Heute bin ich mal an die Nidda gefahren, mit leichter Rute und 3er Mepps Spinner auf „was immer beißt“. Nach wenigen Würfen stieg ein erster ordentlicher Hecht ein, an die 70 cm, bei Landung hat er sich noch einmal geschüttelt und der Spinner flog weg. Einige Würfe später an anderer Stelle gerade eben richtig fetter Einschlag, an leichter Rute ein fantastischer, spektakulärer Drill, mehrfach Schnur gezogen, mehrfach ganz aus dem Wasser gesprungen, am Ende ein geschätzt gut 80cm + Hecht gelandet.


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. August 2021)

Ich sitze auch wieder. Habe nichts erwartet nach gestern, und bis gerade wurden meine Erwartungen erfüllt. Auf Wurm tut sich gar nix, aber dann zischte die Pose mit Grundel doch Mal weg, zumindest nicht ohne Aal


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. August 2021)

Und nach dem Absenden ging die 2. Pose mit Grundel als Köder auf Tauchstation...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Beide so um die 65 tippe ich


----------



## inextremo6 (15. August 2021)

Sehr gut Aalzheimer. Sitze auch wieder. Bei mir gabs bisher 3 Miniwelse.das wars .Ich glaube mein See  hat keine Aale mehr .Der Welsbesrand ist ungewöhnlich hoch. Es ist zum Schreien.....


----------



## kingandre88 (15. August 2021)

Ich sitze an der Lippe....Aale wollen nicht, dafür der erste Biss, 65er Wels auf Bienenmade


----------



## DenizJP (15. August 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Heute bin ich mal an die Nidda gefahren, mit leichter Rute und 3er Mepps Spinner auf „was immer beißt“. Nach wenigen Würfen stieg ein erster ordentlicher Hecht ein, an die 70 cm, bei Landung hat er sich noch einmal geschüttelt und der Spinner flog weg. Einige Würfe später an anderer Stelle gerade eben richtig fetter Einschlag, an leichter Rute ein fantastischer, spektakulärer Drill, mehrfach Schnur gezogen, mehrfach ganz aus dem Wasser gesprungen, am Ende ein geschätzt gut 80cm + Hecht gelandet.




Petri - beacker seit ca 4 Wochen die Nidda im Stadtgebiet aber bis auf einen Fehlbiss in der ersten Woche nur noch tote Hose...


----------



## NaabMäx (16. August 2021)

Komm auch grad vom Gummi durchs Wasser hoppeln lassen.
500 Anschläge versemmelt, biss ich drauf kam, dass es die Fledermäuse waren, die im Störfeuer in die Schnur sausten.
Da wirst verrückt.
Lorenz - hol blos die Viecher ab.
Wenn ich deren Höhle finde, nagle ich sie zu.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. August 2021)

Petri kingandre88 . Schöne Küchengröße
 Und auch Dir inextremo6  Petri zu den kleinen Bartelträgern. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was. Ich hatte nur vier Bisse dem ganzen Abend. Ein Fehlbisse auf Tauwurm und drei auf Grundel. Die Grundel Bisse konnte ich verwerten. Alles Brüder einer Größe


----------



## inextremo6 (16. August 2021)

Danke Aalzheimer. Nachdem ich mich,glaube so um 1 Dutzend Welse durchgeangelt habe, gabs tatsächlich noch einen mitnehmbaren Aal. Es gibt keinen Unterschied zwischen den Bissen  man kann nur hoffen , dass es nicht wieder ein Wels ist.Mein 1.er Aal zum mitnehmen seit meinem Schwedentrip!!!!!
Freu mich fast, wie über den 1.ten der Saison. Sollte auch so 65 haben


----------



## kingandre88 (16. August 2021)

Petri den Fängern...Gab danach nix mehr..
@ Aalzheimer: Danke Jap, da kann man schon Filets von machen


----------



## Lord Sinclair (16. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri - beacker seit ca 4 Wochen die Nidda im Stadtgebiet aber bis auf einen Fehlbiss in der ersten Woche nur noch tote Hose...


Danke. War jetzt auch einige Zeit nicht mehr dort richtig angeln, da alles mit Seerosen und Kraut voll war. Hatte eigentlich nur mit meinem Sohn eine Radtour gemacht und die Reiserute eingepackt, hat sich aber gelohnt . Ich habe allerdings für die Nidda umgesattelt auf Stroft GTM Monoschnur beim Spinnfischen (0,25er, davor Fluorcarbonvorfach), ich bilde mir ein, damit an der Nidda erfolgreicher zu sein, gerade auch als das Wasser sehr klar war. Und gestern hat das definitiv geholfen, weil beide Hechte natürlich voll ins Kraut geschossen sind, die dünne geflochtene Schnur, die ich Anfang des Jahres noch auf der Rolle hatte, hätte das nicht geschafft, die wäre sicher gerissen.


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Danke. War jetzt auch einige Zeit nicht mehr dort richtig angeln, da alles mit Seerosen und Kraut voll war. Hatte eigentlich nur mit meinem Sohn eine Radtour gemacht und die Reiserute eingepackt, hat sich aber gelohnt . Ich habe allerdings für die Nidda umgesattelt auf Stroft GTM Monoschnur beim Spinnfischen (0,25er, davor Fluorcarbonvorfach), ich bilde mir ein, damit an der Nidda erfolgreicher zu sein, gerade auch als das Wasser sehr klar war. Und gestern hat das definitiv geholfen, weil beide Hechte natürlich voll ins Kraut geschossen sind, die dünne geflochtene Schnur, die ich Anfang des Jahres noch auf der Rolle hatte, hätte das nicht geschafft, die wäre sicher gerissen.


interessant - ich vermute du warst dann weiter oberhalb?

denn im Stadtgebiet war die Nidda bis vor kurzem noch ne kackbraune Brühe..


----------



## Lord Sinclair (16. August 2021)

...ich war auf der Praunheimer Strecke unterwegs...


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2021)

lustig - dort hab ich die letzten 3 Wochen jedes Mal abgeschneidert...

gefühlt mit nem halben Köderladen probiert aber nix ging...


evtl. muss ich mal statt schwerer Baitcaster mit leichterer Rute und kleineren Ködern probieren.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2021)

Hab mich heute mal wieder zu einem Ansitz aufgerafft, Kollege will später nach kommen. Meine Grippe hab ich soweit überwunden und nächste Woche ruft wieder die Arbeit. 
Probier jetzt auf Karpfen mit Tigernuss und die andere ist mit Wurm bestückt. 
Nun heißt es abwarten.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2021)

Hier hab ich guten Empfang, da gehen auch Bilder.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2021)

Hatte eben eine ca 25 cm Plötze auf die 2 Tigernüsse und kurz danach einen Vollrun auf Tauwurm, kurzer Widerstand beim Anschlag und weg. Ich tippe auf Karpfen.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2021)

Die kleineren Karpfen beißen ganz gut auf Würmer. Der war so Anfang 40.


----------



## rustaweli (19. August 2021)

Meine letzte Hoffnung für heute und bevor es morgen in den Urlaub geht. Barsch, Döbel, Zander und Hecht bringen mich diese Saison echt zur Verzweiflung. Heute Morgen auf Barsch/Döbel schon alles probiert, jetzt wieder. Cranks, Twitchbaits, Gummi. Jetzt mit beiden nochmals hoch und runter, das war es dann. Ich hab die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2021)

Bin jetzt zurück, auf wurm gab es im Dunkeln einen Biss, paar mal gezupft und dann schön abgezogen aber nix dran, Köfi ging nix.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Erst mal senken. Kann bestimmt dauern.


----------



## Skott (20. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Erst mal senken. Kann bestimmt dauern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil du erst die Birke auf dem ersten Bild aus dem Weg räumen musst...?
Petri für deinen Ansitz, Matthias!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. August 2021)

Dann viel Petri Matthias!!!!
Ich packe gerade auch meine Klamotten, schauen was geht…
Heute zu zweit mit sechs Stellfischruten…Eimer ist wegen Köderfische auch dabei, hoffe ich kann den für ein Eimerbild dann auch mal nutzen, grins…


----------



## DenizJP (20. August 2021)

Petri allen am Wasser.

Werd heute Abend an den Vereinssee fahren paar KöFi für morgen Abend stippen.

Eventuell noch bissel auf Karpfen angeln.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Ne, an der Birke hab ich mich vorbeigeschlängelt.
Senken ist zZ schwer, das dauert. Paar Fischis hab ich bekommen.

Angeln scharf


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Ah ...  die klauen mir also ständig den Wurm.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Wär ja auch nicht auszudenken, wenn die Pesenning mal nicht nass wird. 
Alle Angeln jetzt mir Fisch, Kauli, Barsch und Fetzen vom Plötz.


----------



## derporto (20. August 2021)

Ich versuche auch mal wieder mein Glück. Allerdings nur so bis 22:00/22:30. 

Gute Fänge euch allen.


----------



## jkc (20. August 2021)

Rock and Roll









Einziger Biss bisher, aber 2h habe ich noch.
Daumen drücken für Mission "Doppelmeter"

Viel Erfolg an alle, Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Er nun wieder ... fettes Petri

Allen anderen ein Petri Heil. 

Hier gibt es gleich wieder einen Schauer. Pesennig ist ja auch gerade wieder trocken.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. August 2021)

Geht doch, Abend schon fast gerettet… 
Allen ein Fettes Petri und viel Spaß sowie Erfolg…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. August 2021)

Da biste am berichten und der nächste will auch schon raus…
Sauber, noch hell und die wollen schon…Hat man auch nicht so oft…


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Oh, läuft ja Thomas. Petri, die scheinen gar nicht schlecht zu sein. 
Hier läuft es noch nicht so richtig. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Raven87 (20. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh, läuft ja Thomas. Petri, die scheinen gar nicht schlecht zu sein.
> Hier läuft es noch nicht so richtig. Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt.
> 
> 
> ...


Bei deinen Bildern muss ich immer an Urlaub denken… man man man ❤


----------



## Zmann (20. August 2021)

Bin auch am Start,vielleicht klappt es ja heute mal mit meinem ersten Mondaal.
Dickes Petri Drillsucht und allen anderen,maximale Erfolge!


----------



## Blueser (20. August 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Er nun wieder ... fettes Petri
> 
> Allen anderen ein Petri Heil.
> 
> ...


Ich wäre froh, so eine Persenning zu haben, ob nass oder trocken. Vor allem aber das dazu passende Boot und deine Gewässer...


----------



## inextremo6 (20. August 2021)

Guten Abend. Bin auch wieder draußen. Nachdem ich auf Barsch 2 Barsche bekommen habe, biss beim 3.mal auf den Barsch ein schöner Blanker  von 67 , in 1m Tiefe. Der Auftakt ist geschafft.Von mir an alle anderen die Ansitzen,
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 beste Fänge


----------



## świetlik (20. August 2021)

An alle groẞe Petri.
jkc mein Plan für nächste Woche wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin ist mindestens ein 75cm+ Hecht fangen.
Die große Fische lasse ich dir.
Mit Köder Auswahl bin ich nur nicht soweit.
Auf große Lappen hatte ich kein Biss gehabt aber auf 8 cm ja ( bei Zander Angeln  ) so einer  ca. wie auf der Matte. Leider vor Kescher abgegangen.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. August 2021)

Gerade eben die Zwillingsschwester, genau die gleiche Größe.meine Methode vom vorigem Jahr bewährt sich endlich wieder.5cm Minibarsch an 8er Haken. Da ich an Seerosen angel, kann man gleich nachdem die Pose untergeht anhauen. Die kleinen Barsche ziehen die
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Aale sich in einem Zug rein.


----------



## zokker (20. August 2021)

Petri Paul, sehr schöne blanke. 

Ich kann meine Kopflampfe abnehmen.


----------



## Zmann (20. August 2021)

Stark Inex,bei mir gab es auch schon Aktivität an der Pose...


----------



## inextremo6 (20. August 2021)

Danke Euch. Bei mir ist auch gerade der Mond voll aufgegangen, war bis vor 10 Minuten voll bedeckt. 1 std probier ich es noch flach  wenn bis dahin nichts mehr kommt muss ich wohl o übel tiefer angeln.Dort warten dann wieder die  Miniwelse auf mich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. August 2021)

Danke Matthias und Zmann…
Ja, sind beide ganz ordentlich Matthias …
Ja, da denkste heute geht richtig was und bis jetzt ganz ruhig bis auf ein kurzen Biss… 
Ein Fettes an JKC zum 1m+ und inextremo zu den Schlänglern sowie allen die am Start sind…
Kommt bestimmt noch was raus, ist ja früh noch… 
Waren wohl vorhin aktiv die Burschen, haben mir zwei kleine Zettis in den Eimer gerotzt…
So eine Frechheit mein Lieblingsfisch zu fressen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. August 2021)

Die Nachtsonne ist bei mir im Rücken jetzt auch über den Bäumen hervor, Mist keine Sonnencreme mit …
Ich lege jetzt mal zwei Knüppel 50m weiter rechts unter einer Brücke, ist zwar voll Action mit ausloten und Ständer aber hier tut sich nichts momentan… Eine Tauwurm und eine Köfi…
Bis zwei mach ich auf jeden Fall…


----------



## jkc (20. August 2021)

Bei mir blieb es bei dem einen Biss, bin jetzt kurz zuhause. Frisch machen, Tackle wechseln und Hundi einsammeln, geht dann gleich los zum Karpfenangeln.  

Fangt was


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2021)

Viel Erfolg allen. 
Werde morgen die Barsch/Zander am Rhein Saison einleiten. 
Das Hochwasser war zwar vielversprechend aber in letzter Zeit stand der Friedfisch am Kanal im Vordergrund. 
Bin echt gespannt. Was ma so hört waren nicht viele auf Zander unterwegs. Mal schauen, ob die Räuber Hunger haben.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2021)

Zweiter Biss, erster Aal. Abziehen tun sie gar nicht. Flott runter und steht, naja einer hat sich den Minigründling reingezogen. An der Größe muß ich noch arbeiten aber 60 hat er gut.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2021)

Hier ist Waschküche.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. August 2021)

Petri Zokker.  ja kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen. Bei mir ist seit die Wolken weg sind absolute Flaute.Mond geht erst im 3 Uhr nochwas unter....Keine Strömung,0 Wind u die rühren nicht einmal die Würmer an. Drücken wir uns mal die Daumen,  dass nich was gescheites kommt


----------



## Zmann (21. August 2021)

Bis Mitternacht habe ich für eine klare Mondnacht recht viele Bisse gehabt aber wie Mathias schon schreibt die Pose geht unter und bleibt stehen,ich hatte zumindest einen dran der leider Ausschlitzte...mach noch ne halbe Stunde dann geht's heim.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. August 2021)

Endlich wieder Motivationsschub…
Auf Tauwurm mit vier Maden auf der Hakenspitze… Auch nicht mehr als 1,2m in drei Schritten mit Pausen langsam abgezogen und dann abgelegt…Nach 2-3 Minuten im Stillstand hat er ein gekriegt…
Voll geschluckt und faul abgelegt der Bursche….


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. August 2021)

Jetzt nochmal die Ruten umgestellt aber ohne richtig auszuloten einfach grob am Grund aufliegend und alle auf Tauwurm, Hauptsache die Pose steht… Stunde hänge ich dran und packe in der Zeit alles andere auf ruhig zusammen…


----------



## inextremo6 (21. August 2021)

Ich hatte gerade eben noch einen knapp 50er u einen Barsch im vollrun.insgesamt 4 Bisse auf Köderfisch 2 auf Wurm.heute verwertet 100% .so etwas kommt bei mir mehr als selten vor.Alles ging wieder rein ausser die beiden Blanken. Naja 3 Stunden mach ich noch, noch keinen Wels heute und das ist gut so!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. August 2021)

Doppelt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. August 2021)

…


----------



## JottU (21. August 2021)

Petri zu euren Fängen.
Für mich wars ein Schneidertag. Pack dann mal ein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. August 2021)

Ein Sahnetag erwischt !!!!
Haue jetzt ab, muss gleich noch raus… Bin schon 1,5std länger als ich wollte, am liebsten würde ich noch bleiben …

@ Paul und Matthias: 
Wünsche euch noch was, haut noch den ein oder anderen raus…


----------



## zokker (21. August 2021)

Danke Thomas und fettes Petri. Tolle Aale. 
Einen um die 50 gab es bei mir noch und einen Biss. Beides in der Morgendämmerung. 
Hab mich ins tiefe gelegt.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2021)

Petri Leute, hier klingelt es auch gerade:








Das lief schonmal gut an.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2021)

Tolle Fische wieder, Männer.
Ein Petri Heil in die Runde!


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> …



Wunderschöne Aale Drillsucht - Petri !

R.S.


----------



## derporto (21. August 2021)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Hatte gestern noch im Hellen einen 45er der wieder reinging und einen geschätzt 80er den ich lieber hätte keschern sollen...Er schlitzte beim rausheben aus, landete direkt vor mir auf der untersten, leicht überspülten Treppenstufe. Ich noch hinterhergestolpert um ihn mit der Hand zu packen. Ihr könnts euch vorstellen: Aus den Fingern direkt wieder in die Fluten geglitten. 

Heute Abend nochmal, in der Hoffnung es wird nicht der letzte warme Tag des Jahres.


----------



## zokker (21. August 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## Blueser (21. August 2021)

Traumhaft schön


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. August 2021)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu den tollen Fängen. Thomas, da hast du ja einen Super-Sahne-Kanal Abend erwischt.


----------



## DenizJP (21. August 2021)

Heute morgen am Rhein wie gesagt gewesen auf Rapfen 

da nix ging dann bissel die Rheinbarsche geärgert


----------



## Seele (21. August 2021)

Petri an alle. Ich war heute 2h feedern aber war kein Fleck ohne Kraut zu finden. Somit ne 0-Nummer. War trotzdem schön in der früh in der Sonne.


----------



## derporto (21. August 2021)

Habe hier gerade einen Fisch gefangen den ich hier bislang noch nicht gesehen habe.

was ist das? Sonnenbarsch? Kapitaler Kaulbarsch?


----------



## phirania (21. August 2021)

Kaulbarsch...
Schöner Fisch


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2021)

Ich war heut am Rhein. 
Puuuuh. 
Das komplette Buhnenfeld komplett belagert. 
Teilweise mit 3 Camps zu je 2 Zelten. 
Bis an die Buhnen wurde mit den Autos ins Naturschutzgebiet gefahren. 
Kennzeichen aus ganz Deutschland. 
Gibts in Hessen, RLP und Bayern kein Wasser? 
Ich geh nur noch in der Woche und bei Kackwetter los. 
Heut war ich also nur spazieren.


----------



## DenizJP (21. August 2021)

Grad nen Run auf Grundel gehabt. Leider im Drill den Fisch verloren


----------



## kingandre88 (21. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich war heut am Rhein.
> Puuuuh.
> Das komplette Buhnenfeld komplett belagert.
> Teilweise mit 3 Camps zu je 2 Zelten.
> ...


Deswegen fahr ich auch meist nur innerhalb der Woche zum Rhein


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Deswegen fahr ich auch meist nur innerhalb der Woche zum Rhein


Ich könnt mich über die Gestalten und das was ich da so gesehen habe noch seitenweise auskotzen. 
So was wie heut habe ich noch nicht gesehen. 
Wow tolle Rotfeder. Hörte man da. 
Aland war es. 
Rapfen minutenlang in die Kamera gehalten und dann erst abgeschlagen. 
Die Autos im Naturschutzgebiet. 
Müll. 
Grundeln wurden ins Gebüsch geschmissen. 
Bin mit einem Fremdschämgefühl einfach traurig nach Hause. 
Abartig.


----------



## kingandre88 (22. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich über die Gestalten und das was ich da so gesehen habe noch seitenweise auskotzen.
> So was wie heut habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> Wow tolle Rotfeder. Hörte man da.
> Aland war es.
> ...


Das glaube ich dir...zum Kotzen sowas


----------



## DenizJP (22. August 2021)

gerade haben 2 Bieber hier Revierkampf im Wasser gehabt 

Alter waren das Apparate!!


----------



## Minimax (22. August 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich könnt mich über die Gestalten und das was ich da so gesehen habe noch seitenweise auskotzen.
> So was wie heut habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
> Wow tolle Rotfeder. Hörte man da.
> Aland war es.
> ...


Schlimm sowas, kann man nicht schönreden. Vielleicht hilft als kleiner Trost, das natürlich nicht alle so sind, und vermutlich die wenigsten. Beispielsweise habe ich heute einen selten von mir beangelten Abschnitt meines Flüsschens mit meiner alten Tulipmasche abgeklopft, größtenteils erfolglos. Jedenfalls war wohl heute grossangeltag, und ich kam auf 200m wohl an 5 oder 6 Anglern vorbei. Alle waren freundlich und nett (mindestens ein Petri gebrummt, also an Brandenburger Massstäben ne herzliche Umarmung), alle Plätze in Ordnung, und einzwei freundliche Plausche. Überall ein freundliches Wort. Und da alle offenbar gleichermaßen erfolglos waren, war ne schöne entspannte Atmosphäre am Flüsschen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gerade haben 2 Bieber hier Revierkampf im Wasser gehabt
> 
> Alter waren das Apparate!!


Und gibt es ne neue Fellmütze für kommenden Winter ?

hanzz :
War auch zu erwarten nach dem langen Hochwasser, ohne auf das Benehmen näher einzugehen…
Ich bin auch lieber in der Woche unterwegs…


----------



## fishhawk (22. August 2021)

Hallo,


hanzz schrieb:


> Gibts in Hessen, RLP und Bayern kein Wasser?


Da gibt es schon Gewässer, aber vermutlich kommt man da nicht so leicht an Gastkarten und wahrscheinlich wird so ein Verhalten da auch nicht so einfach toleriert.



derporto schrieb:


> was ist das? Sonnenbarsch? Kapitaler Kaulbarsch?


Würde eher auf Kaulbarsch tippen, auch wenn die schwarzen Punkte nicht so deutlich sichtbar sind.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. August 2021)

Alien kommen.





Zielfisch ist eigentlich der Zander...


----------



## ado (23. August 2021)

Ausführlicher Bericht im Raubfisch Forum 
70cm für den Räucherofen


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. August 2021)

Irgendwie mögen die es...


----------



## Slappy (24. August 2021)

Mal ne kurze Abendrunde am Hausteich


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. August 2021)

Gerade was interessantes entdeckt 

Es gibt Rechte und Linke Fische!!!!  

Krasssss!!!!

Guckt euch meine Fotos von Gestern und Heute.


----------



## Naish82 (24. August 2021)

Welche schmecken wohl besser…?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es gibt Rechte und Linke Fische!!!!



Muss doch auch.
Jede Sorte will auf ihrer Kanalseite ja sehen was die anderen drüben machen und nicht nur ans Ufer glotzen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2021)

Ich war mal wieder Zandern, 21 Stück zu zweit… Ich 9 und Kumpel 12, einen 70er hatte ich mit dabei…
Es hat voll gerockt, war schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs… Einschläge einfach immer wieder geil…


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder draußen, seit drei Stunden nur ein Biss auf die Wurmpose. Karpfenrute bis jetzt unberührt.


----------



## Naish82 (24. August 2021)

Kurz am See gewesen. Wunderschön heute. 
Gab 2 kl. Hechte u 2 kl barsche und viele Anfasser.


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2021)

Beißt zwar nix, allerdings die Mücken dank B1 auch nicht. Aber schee is


----------



## Blueser (24. August 2021)

Eben einen herrlichen Aalbiss gehabt, war leider nur eine 40er Brasse. Na ja, zumindest kein Schneider ...


----------



## Jan_Cux (24. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Irgendwie mögen die es...
> Anhang anzeigen 383330


Ist doch nicht ungewöhnlich für den Kanal....


----------



## inextremo6 (24. August 2021)

Guten Abend. Ich sitze auch mal wieder für 3 bis 4 Std. Am Steg.Hatte gerade meinen 1.ten Biss auf Barsch. Es kam ein guter 68er dabei raus. Hatte mal auf Zokker gehört und seeeehr lange mit dem  Anhieb gewartet u siehe da, der sass,  nachdem er ewig bei fast Tageslicht rumgenuckelt hat. Es ist aber auch wat von hell.Man sieht kaum die Knicklichter


----------



## zokker (25. August 2021)

Fettes Petri Paul.
68er ist schon ein richtiger Aal.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (25. August 2021)

Probiere es an den letzten warmen Tage noch einmal mit der Spinnrute auf Wels. Habe sowohl gestern als auch heute Welse an der Oberfläche gesehen, nur beissen wollen sie nicht… Schauen wir mal!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2021)

Ich bin dann auch wieder los, mal schauen ob sich ne Schlange überreden lässt… 
Allen ein Fettes Petri meinerseits !!!


----------



## Zmann (25. August 2021)

Das wünsche ich euch auch,mir fehlt heute die Lust nochmal auszurücken,holt was raus!


----------



## świetlik (25. August 2021)

Ich war heute kurz Los nach dem Urlaub.
Ein Hecht der leider ausgestiegen ist.
Und ganz viel Wind.
Morgen geht weiter Los.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2021)

Zwei Bisse bis jetzt, lassen aber los… Schon mal wenigstens ein Zeichen, besser als nichts…
Die Hoffnung lebt, mache bis zwei und morgen wieder Zandern …
Taui nichts, beide Bisse auf Köfi…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2021)

Hallo, ich bin ein Aal und etwa 70 lang…Habe mich leider voll verschluckt…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. August 2021)

Nr. zwei hat sich erbarmt, stehe seit kurz nach Mitternacht unter einer Brücke… Zwei Ruten links und eine rechts von der Brücke…
Mistwetter, voll am gießen…Keine Regenjacke oder Schirm dabei, voll Verlass auf die Vorhersage… Sitze aber im trockenen … Werde es bis drei aussitzen müssen, dann soll’s aufhören laut Vorhersage…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. August 2021)

Nr. 3 im Eimer …


----------



## kingandre88 (26. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nr. 3 im Eimer …


Dickes Petri..Auf Köfi alles?


----------



## świetlik (26. August 2021)

Also nach gestrigen windigen Nachmittag bin ich heute früh kurz Los mit Hoffnung auf bessere Wetter und Fische.


----------



## Justsu (26. August 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Gerade was interessantes entdeckt
> 
> Es gibt Rechte und Linke Fische!!!!
> 
> ...


Das nennt man "rechtsseitig" bzw. "linksseitig" ...  interessant ist zudem, dass Schollen fast alle rechtsseitig sind, wohingegen die Linksseitigkeit bei Flundern sehr häufig vorkommt!

Also beim Zielfisch Scholle immer schön auf der rechten Kanalseite angeln!  

Sorry für Offtopic!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. August 2021)

Danke André…
Zwei auf Köfi und ein auf halbenTauwurm mit vier Maden auf der Hakenspitze… Hatte noch drei weitere Bisse aber wieder alle losgelassen…

Gleich noch zum Rhein für 3-4 Stündchen, checken ob der Zander noch in guter Laune ist… 
Ich hoffe die haben genau so viel Bock wie auch ich…
Allen ein Fettes Petri….


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nr. 3 im Eimer …


Petri mein Gutster. Das hat sich ja wieder gelohnt   . Langsam wird es ja was mit der Füllung des schönen Ofens.
Die Burschen sind aber echt spät dran bei Euch aktuell. Aber Du machst die gleichen Erfahrungen im Kanal wie ich in 
den letzten Jahren. Ab Juli/August schlägt die Grundel als Köder den Wurm um Längen. Aktuell nehme ich meistens gar keine Würmer 
mehr mit ans Wasser.


----------



## AllesAusHolz (27. August 2021)

3,7 und 3,8 Pfund auf Mais


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. August 2021)

Zielfisch.





Beifang.


----------



## jkc (28. August 2021)

Keine 10 Minuten am angeln:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zwar nicht der Zielfisch, aber trotzdem schonmal nen ganz guter Start.

Grüße JK


----------



## Skott (28. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Keine 10 Minuten am angeln:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PETRI !


----------



## jkc (28. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI !


Danke!


Na, was sagt man dazu


----------



## Skott (28. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Na, was sagt man dazu
> ...


Nochmal Petri, bei dir geht es aber Schlag auf Schlag...


----------



## derporto (28. August 2021)

Sitze seit etwa 19:00 Uhr im strömenden Regen. Tat sich nichts bis auf 2 Grundeln. Eben einen dicken Biss in der Fahrrinne auf Wurm/Made, zog mir die Rute über das Dreibein. Der Anschlag saß anscheinend nicht gut. Nach etwa 10-20 Sekunden Kampf war er weg. Schätze fette Barbe oder Wels. Baue jetzt ab. So erquickend ist es wahrlich nicht heute.


----------



## Blueser (28. August 2021)

Kenne ich ...


----------



## kingandre88 (28. August 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Sitze seit etwa 19:00 Uhr im strömenden Regen. Tat sich nichts bis auf 2 Grundeln. Eben einen dicken Biss in der Fahrrinne auf Wurm/Made, zog mir die Rute über das Dreibein. Der Anschlag saß anscheinend nicht gut. Nach etwa 10-20 Sekunden Kampf war er weg. Schätze fette Barbe oder Wels. Baue jetzt ab. So erquickend ist es wahrlich nicht heute.


Schade...Ich bin morgen wieder an der Weser...Schauen was geht


----------



## Naish82 (28. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Na, was sagt man dazu
> ...




Hä? Kein Meter? Was ist los bei dir?


----------



## jkc (28. August 2021)

Ich habe alles gegeben, kam aber nix mehr.
Ich verstehe es auch irgendwie nicht; Die letzten Touren geht´s immer relativ zügig gut los und dann passiert über Stunden nix mehr.
War heute extra deswegen eher los, aber es blieb das gleiche...

Allen viel Erfolg da draußen.


----------



## kridkram (29. August 2021)

Bin gerade rein, leider mieser Empfang am Wasser. Deswegen jetzt danach ein Feedback. Bin so halb 8 am Wasser gewesen. Hab mich entschlossen am Überlauf der Vorsperre in die Hauptsperre zu fischen. Durch den starken Regen gab es erhöhtes braunes Wasser von der Vorsperre. Dort wo es sich mit dem klaren Wasser mischt, hab ich Wurm und köfi ausgelegt. Es gab auf Köfi genau einen Biss um 10, der Freilauf hat ordentlich gerazt und zum Vorschein kam ein 68 er Aal. Das war auch der einzige Biss.


----------



## jkc (29. August 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Hä? Kein Meter? Was ist los bei dir?


Bitteschön:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einen von Anfang 80, einen etwas besseren Aussteiger, ein Fehlbiss und dann Rums.





Grüße JK


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

jkc ,
jetzt mal ehrlich, an welchen Hechtpuff gehst Du angeln?

Dachte bis jetzt, das gibt es nur für Forellen oder Karpfen


----------



## jkc (29. August 2021)

Mission Doppelmeter erfolgreich


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Mission Doppelmeter erfolgreich


also Hechtpuff?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. August 2021)

Nanana....99,9 cm.

Dickes Petri Heil jkc .


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> jkc ,
> jetzt mal ehrlich, an welchen Hechtpuff gehst Du angeln?
> 
> Dachte bis jetzt, das gibt es nur für Forellen oder Karpfen


Hallo,

in Österreich gibts auch ein Hecht-Puff. Da darf man aber nur mit der Fliegenrute ran, kostet nen Hunni am Tag  .  Ist aber nicht meine Welt. Gute Hechte hats auch in meinen hiesigen Gewässern, da brauch ich nicht woanders hin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. August 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> in Österreich gibts auch ein Hecht-Puff.


ehrlich? so was gibt es wirklich?


----------



## jkc (29. August 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nanana....99,9 cm.
> 
> Dickes Petri Heil jkc .


Ich wusste es. 
Im Zweifelsfall vertraue ich meiner eigenen, beidhändigen Messung mehr als einem aus der Hüfte geschossenem Foto.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2021)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ehrlich? so was gibt es wirklich?


Hallo,

ja, war mal vor einigen Jahren ein Bericht in einer Fliegenfischer-Zeitschrift drin. Habe mich damals auch gewundert . War ein Baggersee .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Gute Hechte hats auch in meinen hiesigen Gewässern, da brauch ich nicht woanders hin.


Da hast Du recht.

Meiner Erfahrung nach würde ich aber auch bei uns in der Gegend Tage mit mehr als einem Meterhecht eher als seltene Ereignisse einstufen.

Das spricht dann schon für JKCs anglerisches Geschick und auch für das Gewässer.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da hast Du recht.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

sicher, zumal ich ja nicht der große Hechtspezialist bin. Dass ich da noch weit hin hätte sehe ich bei Vergleichen mit den Erfolgen meines Sohnes, allerdings auch das, was unsere Gewässer hier hergeben können, wenn mans richtg gut kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2021)

Hallo,

Hecht war bei mir auch nie der Hauptzielfisch, mein Kumpel ist wesentlich eifriger und auch erfolgreicher.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> sehe ich bei Vergleichen mit den Erfolgen meines Sohnes,


Wie oft hat der denn so in einer Saison mehr als einen Meterhecht pro Tag?


----------



## Lajos1 (29. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hecht war bei mir auch nie der Hauptzielfisch, mein Kumpel ist wesentlich eifriger und auch erfolgreicher.
> 
> Wie oft hat der denn so in einer Saison mehr als einen Meterhecht pro Tag?


Hallo,

bis jetzt noch nicht, zumindest nicht gelandet. Aber die alte Stückelung so jeder 25. Hecht ist einer mit 100cm aufwärts stimmt nach wie vor. Da er so 150-200 Hechte in der Saison fängt (welche unter 60 zählen nicht), sind das 6-8 Meterhechte pro Jahr. Einmal hatte er 9, das war aber auch im Jahr seines BP von 124 cm.
Alle aus hiesigen Vereins- und Verbandsgewässern.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (29. August 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> bis jetzt noch nicht, zumindest nicht gelandet


Da scheine ich mit dem "seltenen Ereignis" ja nicht falsch zu liegen.

Die Beständigkeit mit der JKC hier solche Fänge tätigt und uns dran teilhaben lässt, zeigt m.E. schon,  dass der auch genau weiß wie es geht.


----------



## jkc (29. August 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...dass der auch genau weiß wie es geht.


Zumindest bin ich aktuell ganz guter Hoffnung, dass es nicht nur unfassbares Glück ist.
Ich fürchte aber die Zeit, in der es wieder normal läuft.


----------



## kingandre88 (29. August 2021)

Ruten sind scharf


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. August 2021)

Wie ist das eine…Aber wer fleißig ist, der weiß wo und wann die Fische „auf einen warten“  …
Man muss es sich erarbeiten und dahinter kommen …
Fettes Petri zu deinem Fleiß und Erfolg jkc die Erfahrung kann dir keiner nehmen …

kingandre88  :
Viel Erfolg und ne geile Nacht…


----------



## kingandre88 (29. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie ist das eine…Aber wer fleißig ist, der weiß wo und wann die Fische „auf einen warten“  …
> Man muss es sich erarbeiten und dahinter kommen …
> Fettes Petri zu deinem Fleiß und Erfolg jkc die Erfahrung kann dir keiner nehmen …
> 
> ...


Danke..erster guter Biss war schon aber hing nicht


----------



## hanzz (29. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich fürchte aber die Zeit, in der es wieder normal läuft.


Dann fährst zum Rhein und fängst große Barsche und Zander. 
Dickes Petri zu deinen tollen Fängen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. August 2021)

Moin,

komme eben rein - also "fast" live ... erster Versuch am See auf Barsch und ( Beifang ) Hecht.

Heute war es Angeln mit allen Seiten von Frust bis zu Glück eine kleine Achterbahnfahrt...

Angekommen am Gewässer musste ich erstmal staunen - durch den ständigen Regen hatte sich eine art "Hochwasser" ergeben - sonst zugängliche Ufertreifen ,

wo man meterweit runtergehen konnte, waren von Wasser bedeckt...aber man hat als angler ja Gummistiefel an 

Ich kannte ganz gute Stellen, wo die Barsche stehen konnten , noch vom Vorjahr - da war aber der Wasserstand nicht so hoch...also werfen, werfen, werfen und suchen.

Der erste Platz brachte nix also zur Dämmerungszeit schnell zum zweiten Spot.

Dort ging mir ein kleinerer Küchenhecht ans Band - glücklich gelandet am Monovorfach...doch dieser Hecht sollte mich noch teuer zu stehen kommen...

Einer der nächsten Würfe ging weit und landete in der Nähe eines Krautfeldes.

Angejiggt und auf etwa 25m. gab es ein deutliches "Tock" ... Ahieb und Spinnrute ( immerhin bis 80g. W.G. ) ordentlich krumm - dabei sofort das hektische

Barsch-Schütteln gespürt - aber bei DEM Druck auf der Rute? -- Ausnahme-DICKBARSCH an dem Gewässer !

Im gleichen Moment erschlafft die Schnur - Vorfach gerissen ... der olle Hecht hatte sich zuvor mit seinen Zähnen dran vergangen - so ein Mist ! 

Ich hatte das doch kontrolliert - aber wohl nicht weit genug ! Eine Welle aus Frust und Niedrgeschlagenheit durchfuhr meinen Adrenalin geschwängerten Körper ,

verdammte ......

Den leicht hohlen Looser-spruch im Sinn "was gut ist kommt wieder" , fischte ich roboterhaft-verzweifelt weiter...doch nix...die Großen sind ja gerne allein unterwegs und der war bedient - inkl. Köder im Maul  In letzter Verzweiflung fischte ich nun näher am Ufer - es war ja fast schon zu dunkel für Barsch .

In einer kleinen Rinne , auf etwa 20m. Wurfweite dann das Unfassbare : "PLOCK" !

Satter Biss im Absinken - Rute hoch und tüchtig Zug drauf ... kleinerer Hecht?

Da, wieder das typische Barsch-Schütteln - ein GUTER ! Jetzt wurde ich zittrig - kam der Fisch doch erstmal kaum näher - aber schliesslich - ich ging ihm seitlich entgegen , konnte ich die schwarzen Streifen auf das Ufer zukommen sehen ... kein Schlechter !

Zug verstärkt, der Fisch wollte seitlich ausbrechen, aber ich zog ihn zügig auf das flache Ufer und griff zu - ich hatte ihn ! 

So bereitete mir der kleine Kampfritter noch einen erfolgreichen Abschluss - DAS IST ANGELN !

37er Moppelchen mit 620g. 

R.S.


----------



## kingandre88 (30. August 2021)

Geht doch...Nachdem ich an der gleichen Rute drei mal n typischen Aalbiss hatte, der eher auf nen kleinen Aal schließen ließ, hab ich diesmal 15 Minuten gewartet...Dann knallte er auf einmal voll rein.N schöner fetter 76er auf Tauwurm


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2021)

Mein Gesicht aktuell nachdem vorhin ein ca. 60-70er Zander vorm Kescher ausgestiegen ist.....

Jigge so ca 10m vorm Ufer und hatte schon paar Krauthänger. Und erneut einfach nur schwer und hängt...ok paar mal geschnickt..top Hänger hat sich gelöst.. und beim Einkurbeln fingen plötzlich die Kopfschläge an und der Kollege sprang teils ausm Wasser...


und dann eben kurz vorm Kescher pling und der GuFi schwimmt mir entgegen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. August 2021)

Moin ,
ich habe dann heute für mich die Herbstsaison in Sachen Meeforelle eingeläutet, die Bedingungen waren optimal und nach ausgewerteter Windrichtung hat es mich an die Ostholsteinische Ostseeküste verschlagen. Der Wind stand richtig, Wasser angetrübt, Sonne und Wolken im Wechsel. 1km neben mir waren die Touris am Baden bei 17 Grad Wassertemperatur und ich auch, in Waathose. Tja und man glaub es kaum die Silbernen waren im Jagdmodus, unfassbar...... insgesamt gingen drei Stück auf den Blinker, alle randvoll mit Tobis.... und alle wurden wieder zurückgesetzt, da Sie noch an bisschen an der mitnehmbaren Größe arbeiten dürfen, aber ein guter Start...
TL


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. August 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Geht doch...Nachdem ich an der gleichen Rute drei mal n typischen Aalbiss hatte, der eher auf nen kleinen Aal schließen ließ, hab ich diesmal 15 Minuten gewartet...Dann knallte er auf einmal voll rein.N schöner fetter 76er auf Tauwurm


Petri André!!!
Ging noch was weiteres ???


----------



## DenizJP (30. August 2021)

Protipp von einem alten Hasen wie mir!

wenn man am Fluss auf Grund angeln möchte…. Grundbleie mitnehmen……


----------



## kingandre88 (30. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri André!!!
> Ging noch was weiteres ???



Danke Ich hatte zwar noch 3 Bisse, aber sehr zaghaft als der Mond rauskam..Einer hatte sich leider festgesetzt


----------



## kingandre88 (30. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Protipp von einem alten Hasen wie mir!
> 
> wenn man am Fluss auf Grund angeln möchte…. Grundbleie mitnehmen……



Ich hatte schonmal die Köder vergessen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. August 2021)

Danke fürs Info André…


kingandre88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schonmal die Köder vergessen





DenizJP schrieb:


> Protipp von einem alten Hasen wie mir!
> 
> wenn man am Fluss auf Grund angeln möchte…. Grundbleie mitnehmen……


Das ist alles halb so wild …
Ich hatte die Angel vergessen, aber leider nach dem Angeln…
War am Auto angelehnt und nicht im Kofferraum gepackt…Als ich zwei Tage später angeln wollte habe ich es erst bemerkt… Zum Glück lag die noch da als ich die nächste Tour starten wollte obwohl ich die schon abgehakt habe…


----------



## kingandre88 (30. August 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Info André…
> 
> 
> Das ist alles halb so wild …
> ...


Das ist mir mal mit meiner Team Daiwa Rolle passiert...Kam n schweres Gewitter und in der Eile ist die Tasche am Wasser geblieben


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2021)

Seit 22 Uhr am Wasser mit 2x Tauwurm 

Nicht mal ein Zuppeln….


----------



## AllesAusHolz (31. August 2021)

nach drei Stück hatte ich keine Lust mehr meine Tauwürmer zum füttern ins Wasser zu hängen, ein Platzwechsel hatte mir dann noch 5 schöne Barsche (22 - 27cm) gebracht die ich mir heute Abend mit meiner Frau schmecken lasse


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Seit 22 Uhr am Wasser mit 2x Tauwurm
> 
> Nicht mal ein Zuppeln….



Korrektur - gegen 1:30 gab es einen Biss. Da ich weit draußen in der Strömung war, war der Freilauf recht weit zu.

Beim Biss ist die Rute regelrecht ausm Halter geflogen...war zwar in 2sek dran aber da war der Spuk auch schon wieder vorbei....


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. August 2021)

Mal gucken ob was beißt.. Köfi auf Grund und zur Beschäftigung Köderfische auf Vorrat besorgen


----------



## inextremo6 (31. August 2021)

Guten Abend. Nach zig Regentagen bin ich heute auch wieder am Start.  Um 21 Uhr begonnen, 21,10 Uhr den1.ten  Biss. 21,25 den 1.ten Aal. Ein guter 66er zum mitnehmen auf Minibarsch.
Hat lange gezuppelt, aber hing dann doch sehr  knapp
Und fiel im Kescher ab. Alles gut , spart ich mir einen neuen Haken. Würde mich über einen 2,ten auch noch freuen...Aber so richtig  sind die Aale noch nicht in Wanderlaune, jedenfalls nicht bei mir am See
	

		
			
		

		
	





Allen anderen am Wasser natürlich auch beste Fänge


----------



## jkc (31. August 2021)

Dachte gestern noch, dass ich mich Jahreszeiten-bedingt wieder mehr mit der Dunkelheit anfreunden muss.
Heute kurzer Hand zur Schnuffirunde ne Rute eingepackt und siehe da, für ne schnelle Stunde gar nicht übel.



























3 Fische bis 93cm, habe ich so nicht erwartet.

Jetzt aber Feierabend.


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

jkc petrPetri
Schöne Foto mit dem krebsen. 
So wie ich sehe im Dunkelheit dunkele köder?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. September 2021)

Moin,
da Meerforellen wollten gestern Abend nicht, obwohl ordentlich Tobis an der Wasseroberfläche aktiv waren. Aber dafür gab es Natur pur und einen Mega Sonnenuntergang oder besser gesagt die Engel backen Brötchen....
TL


----------



## jkc (1. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> jkc
> So wie ich sehe im Dunkelheit dunkele köder?


Petri Dank.
Farbe ist egal, für mich haben sich da aus den letzten 23 Jahren keine Vorlieben der Fische herausgestellt. Ich habe zwar auch Farben die ich mag und gerne Fische, aber bei Kollegen sehen die oft in der selben Situation ganz anders aus und beide fangen.
In meiner gesamten Angelkarriere hat es vielleicht 2 Situationen gegeben wo man überhaupt auf die Idee hätte kommen können, dass die Farbe einen Unterschied macht, aber da war es dann auch so, dass relativ zügig nichts anderes mehr gefischt wurde; Demnach konnten andere Farben auch nichts fangen...


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Und kannst du noch was zum Köder große sagen?
 Die sehen relativ groß aus.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. September 2021)

Gerade 5 Minuten am Wasser...


----------



## jkc (1. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Und kannst du noch was zum Köder große sagen?
> Die sehen relativ groß aus.


Geradezu winzig für meine Verhältnisse.  Der Svartzonker auf dem ersten Bild ist der "normale" mit etwa 21cm, der sortiert praktisch keinen Hecht weg, Bzw.halbwegs zuverlässig nur Fische unter 50, 45, 40cm oder so. Den Chatterbait mit dem Krebs würde ich so auch auf große Barsche fischen, der sortiert wirklich gar keinen Hecht weg.
Vom Ufer ist es halt auch ne Frage der Wurfweite und ne Kostenfrage beim Abriss, ansonsten würde ich vermutlich nur Köder ab 25cm oder so fischen, selbst die sortieren kaum 70er weg und alles was Du mit einer Angelrute bewegt bekommst ist für einen großen Hecht kein Problem.

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich angle von Ufer.
Und mit dem Abreißen hast du Recht.
Größe Köder plus Montage kostet Geld.
Bis jetzt ist meine Hechtköder große so bis 20cm.


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. September 2021)




----------



## świetlik (1. September 2021)

Ich habe noch geschaft für ne gute Stunde ans Wasser zu kommen.
Ein kleine Hecht ist hängen geblieben.
Für Anfang reicht.





An Joschka: 
Wie führst Du und wie tief deine Köder im Dunkelheit?


----------



## jkc (1. September 2021)

Petri


świetlik schrieb:


> Wie führst Du und wie tief deine Köder im Dunkelheit?


So, dass sie gefressen werden 

Naja, mal ernsthaft, das ist sehr situationsabhängig.
Beim Hechtangeln gehe ich selbst unter den schlechtesten Bedingungen von etwa 2m Wahrnehmungsradius aus und wenn die Fische Bock haben, reicht es den Köder auf die Entfernung an den Fisch ran zu bringen, den Rest macht dann der Fisch; An solchen Tagen reicht es dann bei 2,5m Wassertiefe wenn der Köder 0,5m unter der Wasseroberfläche eingeleiert wird um selbst am Grund liegende Hechte anzusprechen. Wenn sie keine Lust haben, wird man näher ran müssen, oder mit der Führung spielen müssen. "Stop and go" im Mittelwasser hat sich da bei mir bewährt und auch am Grund jiggen oder faulenzen kann erfolgreich sein; Also eigentlich wie immer, man muss es ausprobieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (1. September 2021)

Sitze an der Vereinslippe....Recht kurzweiliges anglen heute, da die kleinen Welse sehr aktiv sind


----------



## Blueser (2. September 2021)

Mal schauen ...


----------



## świetlik (2. September 2021)

Heute Mittag kurz Los


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. September 2021)

Bin auch am Wasser.







Edit.
Der darf mit.


----------



## zokker (2. September 2021)

Hallo aus Schweden und fettes Petri an alle Fänger. Jkc mal wieder ... man man holt der raus. 

Ich hatte hier auch schon gute Hecht, der Meter ist aber noch nicht geknackt, 98 cm bis jetzt der Größe. War gleich erster Tag, beim erkunden, leider keine Knipse mit gehabt. 

Heute hab ich auf Aal ausgelegt. Schaue aber die Nacht nur einmal runter zu den Angeln und dann erst wieder morgen früh.


----------



## inextremo6 (2. September 2021)

Gratulation zum Hecht  und viel Glück beim Aal angeln. Hatte mir schon gedacht , dass du unterwegs bist. Habe deine Freitagstour vermisst. Man kann immer garnicht glauben, was in schwedischen Gewässern für Feuerwehrschläuche
rumschwimmen.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2021)

Da hast du Recht Paul. 
Ü80er Schwedenaal


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. September 2021)

Moin Zokker,
wo hat es Dich dann nach Schweden hin verschlagen? wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub und tolle Fänge.
TL


----------



## DenizJP (3. September 2021)

Waren Aale net in Schweden ganzjährig gesperrt oder verwechsle ich das mit einem anderen Land?


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Waren Aale net in Schweden ganzjährig gesperrt oder verwechsle ich das mit einem anderen Land?


Das war Holland. 
Ich mein in Schweden darf in Gewässern ohne Anschluß an Fluß/Meer auf Aal geangelt werden. 

Fettes Petri zokker
Das ist mal ein Aal

jkc ohne Worte 
Petri

Gestern am Rhein gab's einen Barsch und ein Zanderchen. 
Ganz wach sind die noch nicht. 
Denke es geht die Tage eher auf Kanalbarsche und auf dicke Barben am Rhein.


----------



## derporto (3. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Waren Aale net in Schweden ganzjährig gesperrt oder verwechsle ich das mit einem anderen Land?



Neben NL ist der Aal auch in Norwegen ganzjährig geschützt. Und auch da schwimmen richtig dicke Schlangen. Im letzten Nautnes-Urlaub war bei der Terrassenangelei mit Fischfetzen kaum ein Vorbeikommen. Etliche Ü70, 3 oder 4 über einen Meter. Die erhofften Platten waren oft zweiter Sieger, trotz meist aktiver Führung am Buttlöffel.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gestern am Rhein gab's einen Barsch und ein Zanderchen.
> Ganz wach sind die noch nicht.


So etwa um den 20.08 waren die richtig ungewöhnlich für den August eine Woche voll aktiv …
Kumpel hat in einer Woche 62 Stück an den Haken bekommen, ich war auch drei mal und konnte 9, 5, und 7 Stück ergattern… 
An den Tag wo ich 9 hatte, hatten wir in fünf Stunden 21 Stück zusammen und nur 3-4 Fische unter 50 wobei ich auch ein 70+ ergattern konnte… Leider ist der Spuk vorbei, Stückzahlen und Größe stark nachgelassen…
Gut vernetzt zu sein ist schon ne halbe Miete um zu vermeiden 2 x 100km zu fahren und einen schlechten Tag erwischen …


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So etwa um den 20.08 waren die richtig ungewöhnlich für den August eine Woche voll aktiv …
> Kumpel hat in einer Woche 62 Stück an den Haken bekommen, ich war auch drei mal und konnte 9, 5, und 7 Stück ergattern…
> An den Tag wo ich 9 hatte, hatten wir in fünf Stunden 21 Stück zusammen und nur 3-4 Fische unter 50 wobei ich auch ein 70+ ergattern konnte… Leider ist der Spuk vorbei, Stückzahlen und Größe stark nachgelassen…
> Gut vernetzt zu sein ist schon ne halbe Miete um zu vermeiden 2 x 100km zu fahren und einen schlechten Tag erwischen …


Jo. Als es die Tage mal bewölkt und nur 16 Grad waren hatte ich auch mehr Kontakte.
Ich werde mich aber nun auch mal nach anderen Stellen umschauen müssen und etwas weitere Fahrt in Kauf nehmen.
Bei mir gibt es durch Versandung so gut wie keine Steinpackung mehr vor den Füßen. Sehr wenig Struktur.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2021)

Hat er mich doch nochmal nass gemacht ... schwimmt alles wieder. Einen Weiteren und einen Aussteiger gab es noch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2021)

Petri Heil!


----------



## świetlik (3. September 2021)

Ich war heute morgen 6.30-9 Uhr los.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 kein Fisch Kontakt.


----------



## derporto (3. September 2021)

Heute mal wieder in den Buhnen und etwas eher. Will mal gucken ob ich nicht eine schöne barbe rausgekitzelt bekomme. Bislang 2 grundeln, 2 Rotfedern, eine davon sehr ordentlich. Am interessantesten ist aber der richtig große Fisch, welcher sich mit lauten Platschern direkt am Buhnenkopf rollt. Muss was sehr großes sein, schätze Wels.


----------



## derporto (3. September 2021)

Jetzt weiß ich was es war. Mein PB Rapfen. 76 cm. Jetzt brauche ich erstmal was Rauchbares.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2021)

Toller Fisch.
Petri Heil zum PB.


----------



## tomxxxtom (3. September 2021)

Du brauchst n größeres Kescher. :d


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. September 2021)

Petri zur Rapfengranate !!!

Kommen eben gerade rein und mache es kurz : heute bei bestem Wetter am See gewesen.

Völlig verrückt - die halbe Stadt war am Grillen, Chillen , Stand-up-Paddeln , schwimmen etc.

Wollte eigentlich direkt kehrtmachen aber dachte mir : paar Würfe in der Ecke da gehen schon...

Es gab dann ein paar kleinere Barsche , ein paar Fehlbisse und ne´ kleine Kirsche mit 35cm. und knapp 500g. 

Petri, R.S.


----------



## derporto (3. September 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri zur Rapfengranate !!!
> 
> Kommen eben gerade rein und mache es kurz : heute bei bestem Wetter am See gewesen.
> 
> ...



Ich danke dir! 

Deine Kirsche ist aber auch nicht verkehrt.

Bin jetzt zuhause. Kam nichts Erwähnenswertes hinzu.


----------



## świetlik (4. September 2021)

Hallo, ich heute war auf Hecht Mission.
Ich weiß nicht was ich GUT gemacht habe aber hat funktioniert.
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Insgesamt 8 Stück im drei Stunden.


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2021)

Petri an die Hechtfänger ^^

ich geh heute mittag erneut bei praller Sonneu und 27 Grad raus an die Nidda auf Hecht    

so wie es halt ist wenn der restliche Alltag die Angelzeiten vorgibt


----------



## Verstrahlt (4. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri an die Hechtfänger ^^
> 
> ich geh heute mittag erneut bei praller Sonneu und 27 Grad raus an die Nidda auf Hecht
> 
> so wie es halt ist wenn der restliche Alltag die Angelzeiten vorgibt


So ist das  ich muss noch bis 1400 auf meine Freundin warten und kann dann erst los -.- 
Ich brauch nen 2 Auto >.<


----------



## zokker (4. September 2021)

Petri allen Fängern. 

Komme gerade vom Wasser. 
Der gute Meter wollte partout nicht ins Boot. Früher hätte ich mich sehr geärgert ... komisch, macht mir heute gar nix mehr aus. Ich schätze ihn auf 110-115 und gut ü 10kg (war dick und rund). Er war sehr kräftig und ausdauernd, hab ihn bestimmt 5 min dran gehabt und er war noch kein bisschen ferig.


----------



## inextremo6 (4. September 2021)

Hi Zokker ,ist doch gut so.Wenigstens hast Du ihn gesehen.Schlimmer ist,wenn er voll durchzieht und du kannst nichts machen.Da denkt man dann gleich an WELTREKORD!!! oder ähnliches.Freu Dich ,dass die alte Dame die einen ordentlicher Adrenalinschub verpasst hat.Weiterhin schönen Urlaub und beste Fänge


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. September 2021)

Unterwasser läuft ähnlich : "Ihr werdet nicht glauben, ich hatte Zokker am Angel " 

Petri.


----------



## Seele (4. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Komme gerade vom Wasser.
> Der gute Meter wollte partout nicht ins Boot. Früher hätte ich mich sehr geärgert ... komisch, macht mir heute gar nix mehr aus. Ich schätze ihn auf 110-115 und gut ü 10kg (war dick und rund). Er war sehr kräftig und ausdauernd, hab ihn bestimmt 5 min dran gehabt und er war noch kein bisschen ferig.
> ...



Ich sag einfach mal Petri zokker Drillen kann doch jeder, das Überlisten ist die Kunst. Das Erlebnis dahinter zählt und das hat sicher Spaß gemacht. 
Jetzt weißt du ja wo er steht, morgen oder die nächsten Tage mit einem anderen Köder oder mit Köderfisch probieren und vielleicht klappt es ja nochmal.


----------



## Raven87 (4. September 2021)

Faul am Lieblingsort


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2021)

Nen Nachläufer gehabt ansonsten scheinen die Fische zu dösen oder haben keine Lust auf meine Köder 

naja dafür übe ich mit Jerkbaits zu angeln ^^


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. September 2021)

Deniz - die Farbe is bei der Trübung und der wenigen Aktion vom Köder auf Hecht echt eine Wahl, die Du überdenken solltest.

Ich würde viel heller fischen und auch mit mehr Aktion.

Ein größerer bspw. perl-weißer Twister , der reizt und gut zu sehen ist.

Nur ein Tip !

R.S.

P.S: ein mittlerer , goldener Blinker oder Spinner ist bei Sonne und zum reizen auch immer top - mit Beifang Barsch !


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2021)

Interessant- Denn vor paar Tagen hatte ich null Bisse auf grelle Shockfarben und mein Kollege 5 Bisse und nen Hecht im Drill verloren auf braune Gummifische.

Und tatsächlich hatte ich den Nachläufer auf den GuFi im Foto.


deshalb hab ich trotz eher trübem Wasser diese Farbe gewählt.


----------



## zokker (4. September 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hi Zokker ,ist doch gut so.Wenigstens hast Du ihn gesehen.Schlimmer ist,wenn er voll durchzieht und du kannst nichts machen.Da denkt man dann gleich an WELTREKORD!!! oder ähnliches.Freu Dich ,dass die alte Dame die einen ordentlicher Adrenalinschub verpasst hat.Weiterhin schönen Urlaub und beste Fänge


Adrenalin ...  was ist das? Ich werde alt. Früher haben mir die Knie geschlackert, heute hebt mich das nicht mehr an.


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Adrenalin ...  was ist das? Ich werde alt. Früher haben mir die Knie geschlackert, heute hebt mich das nicht mehr an.


na jaaaa.... ein bisschen Reaktion ist zu sehen.


----------



## Blueser (4. September 2021)

Dann ist es Zeit für den Flugschein. Jedes Ding hat seine Zeit


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Flugschein


Kostet?


----------



## Blueser (4. September 2021)

Im Verein ca. 2000€, für Segelflug. Ist allerdings ein zeitaufwendiges Hobby.
Die SPL-L Lizenz bis 120kg ist weniger aufwendig und gilt ein Leben lang. Da gibt es auch relativ günstig entsprechende Motorflugzeuge (z.B. Aerolite 120 neu für 25.000€), laufende Kosten sind aber auch zu beachten.
Aber ich lasse mich lieber fliegen und darf dann auch mal ans Steuer. Adrenalin gibt es nur bei der Landung,  ansonsten überwiegen die Endorphine. Die gesparte Zeit im Verein nutze ich dann zum Angeln ...


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Dann ist es Zeit für den Flugschein. Jedes Ding hat seine Zeit
> Anhang anzeigen 384211


Richtige Zeit.
Bei euch blüht der Raps


----------



## Blueser (4. September 2021)

War Himmelfahrt 2018, da ist außerhalb Corinna immer Aktion angesagt. Dieses Jahr war allerdings auch relativ viel los.


----------



## świetlik (4. September 2021)

DenizJP auch mit BC auf hecht?

Ich habe heute erste 6 hechte auf verschiedene  köder gefangen. Alle aber mit viel Arbeit und Druck. 
Ich nehme oft viel am Wasser  und probiere ich.
Deine Gewässer  Wasser  sieht änlich wie bei uns. 
Solche Tage wie heute hatte ich selten,  meistens nur ein Fisch rausgeholt.
Jetzt weiß ich Fisch ist da, nur gibt es Tage die die nicht zuweisen.

Allen die was gefangen haben Petri.


----------



## zokker (4. September 2021)

Ich hab doch nur dicke Backen gemacht weil


tomxxxtom schrieb:


> na jaaaa.... ein bisschen Reaktion ist zu sehen.
> Anhang anzeigen 384210


 Ich hab doch nur dicke Backen gemacht weil er nicht müde zu kriegen war.


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2021)

świetlik jo ich teste da auch immer durch 

muss mal mehr Krachmacher mitnehmen 

Aktuell am Main Ansitz 

gab bisher nur nen Schnürsenkel.. nicht mal ein Foto wert


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2021)

Immerhin geht es mehr


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2021)

Jaaa endlich! Kurz vor halb vier noch ne letzte Rute im Wasser und mit Angelkollege nen Bier getrunken da knallst auf den Tauwurm!


----------



## kridkram (5. September 2021)

Klasse Deniz, das ist doch schon mal ein Aal. Ist mir dieses Jahr noch nicht geglückt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Interessant- Denn vor paar Tagen hatte ich null Bisse auf grelle Shockfarben und mein Kollege 5 Bisse und nen Hecht im Drill verloren auf braune Gummifische.
> 
> Und tatsächlich hatte ich den Nachläufer auf den GuFi im Foto.
> 
> ...



*Petri zum Aal ! *

Nee , nicht grell...perlweiß ist nicht reinweiß sondern weiß "natur" - fängt im Trüben bei Sonne.

Und Gold oder Kupfer bei Blech ist auch nicht grell im Trüben .

Petri !

R.S.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. September 2021)

Bin auch draußen heute.
Bis jetzt ein Biss auf Schneemann.




Mal schaun was noch geht am kleinen Waldsee?


----------



## Seele (5. September 2021)

Bin am Bach. Einfach traumhaft heute.


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Klasse Deniz, das ist doch schon mal ein Aal. Ist mir dieses Jahr noch nicht geglückt.


Danke! hatte knapp ca. 80 cm


----------



## AllesAusHolz (5. September 2021)

Beim Plötzen stippen 16er Haken 18er Schnur, im vorbeischwimmen mal zwei Maiskörner mitgenommen, nach ca 10 Minuten .... er hatte es erst mitbekommen als er mit dem Kescher in Richtung Land gezogen wurde. Dann hat er rabatz gemacht wie zwei ......... 83cm und 8,430 kg , ehe er wusste was los ist war er auch schon wieder im Wasser ................. ich glaube ich nehme mir jetzt öfters vor nur ein paar Plötzen zu fangen um lecker Bratfisch zu machen


----------



## alvi (5. September 2021)

Bis jetzt (~3 Stunden) eine Brasse 35cm auf Method Feeder mit Mais am Haar


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jaaa endlich! Kurz vor halb vier noch ne letzte Rute im Wasser und mit Angelkollege nen Bier getrunken da knallst auf den Tauwurm!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 384249


Ausdauer wird belohnt, schöner Aal Deniz,...........Petri Heil !


----------



## kingandre88 (5. September 2021)

Petri an die Fänger....war gestern mal am Rhein...1 56er Aal und einen kleinen Wels gab es....Die Krabben waren leider so aktiv, das die selbst 30 cm auftreibend jeden Köder genommen haben


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ausdauer wird belohnt, schöner Aal Deniz,...........Petri Heil !


Das kannste laut sagen ^^ Danke!

Hab von 20 bis 3:45 morgens geangelt...
die 3 Kollegen von mir haben sogar seit Mittag 12 Uhr dort gesessen.


war aber auch krass! 4 Mann, 8 Ruten, ich hab ganz rechts außen unter der Brücke gehockt. Bei mir insgesamt 7 Bisse davon 3 verwertet.

Bei den Kollegen in 12 Stunden nicht ein Biss weder auf KöFi noch Wurm!

und wir saßen ca. 5-20m entfernt nur...


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das kannste laut sagen ^^ Danke!
> 
> Hab von 20 bis 3:45 morgens geangelt...
> die 3 Kollegen von mir haben sogar seit Mittag 12 Uhr dort gesessen.
> ...


Da kannst mal sehen, wer der beste Angler aus eurer Gruppe ist.............................


----------



## zokker (5. September 2021)

Petri allen Fängern, besonders an Deniz.   

Bei mir ging heute nicht viel. Ein paar Barschis und ein Anschlag der mir fast die Angel aus der Hand gehauen hätte ... hab geträumt ...


----------



## zokker (5. September 2021)

Angeln scharf


----------



## zokker (6. September 2021)

Nix, ich glaube den einen Aal hier vorne hab ich weggefangen. Mehr ist wohl nicht.


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2021)

Mal gucken.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2021)

Sieht ganz schwer nach Strande aus


----------



## Snâsh (6. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das kannste laut sagen ^^ Danke!
> 
> Hab von 20 bis 3:45 morgens geangelt...
> die 3 Kollegen von mir haben sogar seit Mittag 12 Uhr dort gesessen.
> ...


Unter "DER" Brücke?


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz schwer nach Strande aus


Außer Kraut war nichts zu holen also Tapetenwechsel.


----------



## DenizJP (6. September 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Unter "DER" Brücke?


genau ^^


----------



## zokker (6. September 2021)

3 Schniepel gab es heute. 2 Nachläufer, einer blieb so lange vor dem Boot stehen, bis ich ihm mit der Rutenspitz am Schwanz berührte. Die waren beide etwas größer. 
Und dann hatte ich noch 2 Anschläge ... die waren natürlich weit über 1 Meter.


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2021)

Alte Stelle, neues Glück:


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2021)

Sollte eigentlich ein Aal werden...


----------



## tomxxxtom (6. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sollte eigentlich ein Aal werden...
> Anhang anzeigen 384405


Die abdrucke an der Matte... sehe ich da ein Hintern ?


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2021)

Ne nee, dafür bin ich zu alt und habe etwas bequemeres :


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2021)

Moin,
ich war dann heute am späten Nachmittag auch los auf Silberjagd bis in die blaue Stunde. Zwei Nachläufer, Zwei Anfasser und zum Abschluß einen Hornhecht von Ü80, der durfte aber wieder ins Element.... 
TL


----------



## Toto1980 (7. September 2021)

Schöne Bilder


----------



## DenizJP (7. September 2021)

Heute am Rhein gewesen an einem beruhigten Bereich.

nen (vom Gefühl her) größeren Hecht auf Skirted Jig gehabt aber leider im Drill verloren...

muss mir noch angewöhnen bei solchen Ködern anzuhauen als ob es keinen Morgen gibt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2021)

Schnick, schnack, schnuck…
Aal oder Zandern???
Fahre Zandern, gibt wenigstens ne Fanggarantie !!! 
Allen ein Fettes Petri!!!


----------



## Kizzo40 (7. September 2021)

Petri an alle nachdem ich jetzt 3 Wochen nimmer los war weil wenig Zeit und am Wasser vorher tote Hose, probierich es heute mal wieder. Hab ja schließlich endlich Urlaub.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2021)

Los gehts, Schluck Bierchen und dann ab die Post…


----------



## Kizzo40 (7. September 2021)

Bin happy erster Aal auf Köfi in diesem Gewässer nach ca 15 Ansitzen. 68cm

Foto gibt's evt später ist mir jetzt zu stressig


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2021)

Ne Eins !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2021)

Und der nächste… melde mich gegen Mitternacht, will nichts verpassen…


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ne Eins !!!


Es geht wieder los


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. September 2021)

Der nächste weil es so geil ist


----------



## Zmann (7. September 2021)

Petri zu den Neumondzettis,ich sitze auch allerdings auf Neumondschlangen


----------



## derporto (7. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und der nächste… melde mich gegen Mitternacht, will nichts verpassen…



Drillsucht69  Petri zu der tollen Strecke! Worauf fängst du deine Zettis?


----------



## Zmann (8. September 2021)

Zielfisch....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. September 2021)

Nr. 4,5,6,7 auch verhaftet… Einer hat sich leider den Haken voll in die Kiemen gehauenen…
Gucken ob ich zweistellig schaffe…
@ Zmann: Petri zum Aal, wollte auch zuerst auf Aal, schön warm und dunkel heute…

@ Deportivo: 
Alle auf Gummi, easy shiner…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. September 2021)

Feierabend!!!
Neun sind es geworden, neun Kontakte alle blieben hängen, ist nicht immer so….
Auffällig war,  bis auf zwei alle ein Jahrgang von der Größe her…


----------



## derporto (8. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nr. 4,5,6,7 auch verhaftet… Einer hat sich leider den Haken voll in die Kiemen gehauenen…
> Gucken ob ich zweistellig schaffe…
> @ Zmann: Petri zum Aal, wollte auch zuerst auf Aal, schön warm und dunkel heute…
> 
> ...



...wieder der Easy Shiner. Von dem höre ich schon seit einiger Zeit nur Gutes. Fischt du den klassisch am Jig?


----------



## daci7 (8. September 2021)

Besuche grade mit der Method Feeder einen Kumpel am Wasser- jetzt wird hier auf alles was flossen hat gefischt 
Feeder, Method, abgespannt, Karpfenruten ... Igelformation ...


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Feierabend!!!
> Neun sind es geworden, neun Kontakte alle blieben hängen, ist nicht immer so….
> Auffällig war,  bis auf zwei alle ein Jahrgang von der Größe her…


Sauber Thomas. Dickes Petri zur schönen Strecke. 9 Stück ist schon ordentlich  
Zmann 
Auch Dir ein dickes Petri zum schönen Schleicher!!


----------



## Kizzo40 (8. September 2021)

Gestern war mal geil, drum geh ma heit nu a mol.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2021)

Moin,

zwar nicht mehr ganz live ( gestern Abend ) - aber immerhin live vom "Verarbeiten" 

Wie gesagt gestern noch kurz die Spinnrute am See geschwungen - Zielfisch Barsch - aber es waren einfach kaum Fische am Platz.

Nach den ersten Würfen gab es einen 30 er - aber das war es dann auch !

Ich erinnerte mich daran, dass ich an dem Platz kürzlich direkt beim Anschlag  Schnurabriss ( Vorfach ) hatte, was 100 Prozent ein Hecht war.

Es gab auch nur noch sehr wenig Restlicht - da habe ich einen kleinen , weißen Gummiwurm montiert und langsam eingeleiert - Biss !

Nach einem trägen Drill konnte ich den 64er JahresAbschlussKüchenHecht dann stranden...der hatte doch tatsächlich noch einen halbverdauten ca. 40er Artgenossen
im Magen  ( Schwanzflosse im Schlund noch zu sehen ) - So viel Gier habe ich dann mit "Knüppelchen" bestraft - perfekte Größe für mich zum verwerten.

Grüße,

R.S.


----------



## derporto (8. September 2021)

Sitze gerade auf der üblichen Treppe an unserer Weser. Auf Made und Wurm am Hölzl nur Grundeln. Habe mir heute morgen einen Savage Gear Fat Tail Spin gegönnt, der brachte eben in 20 Minuten noch 5 Barsche, größter 33 cm. Die Freude währte nicht lange, eben habe ich die 8,50 € in den Steinen versenkt. Der wird auf jeden Fall neu angeschafft.

Noch 5 Minuten, dann packe ich ein.


----------



## świetlik (8. September 2021)

Heute gegen Abend kurz Los.
Ca. 2 Stunden. Erfolg hat geheim Köder gebracht.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Die andere köder waren heute zu bunt.


----------



## zokker (9. September 2021)

Auf Hecht ging heute Vormittag gar nix. 
Aber ich bin ja schon sehr früh hoch. Geht doch nix über ein schönes Eimerbild . 75 und 80 schätze ich mal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Petri allen anderen Fängern.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. September 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> ...wieder der Easy Shiner. Von dem höre ich schon seit einiger Zeit nur Gutes. Fischt du den klassisch am Jig?


Auch am chebu, je nach Laune von mir oder den Zettis…
Benutze auch die Slicks von Fox und Slim Jim… Alle arbeiten unterschiedlich und heben sich an vielen Angeltagen von einander deutlich ab, was auch die Bissfrequenz beeinflusst obwohl alle fangen aber eben nicht gleich gut…


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sauber Thomas. Dickes Petri zur schönen Strecke. 9 Stück ist schon ordentlich



Danke Torsten…
Wie schon erwähnt, dem kleinen AB-Zandertreffen steht nichts im Wege …
Wann Aalt es bei dir denn wieder, wenig Mond und gutes Wetter spricht für sich……

zokker : Geiler Eimer 

Dem świetlik hat’s der Hecht angetan, weiter so …

Auch ein Fettes an alle anderen Fänger…


----------



## kingandre88 (9. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auch am chebu, je nach Laune von mir oder den Zettis…
> Benutze auch die Slicks von Fox und Slim Jim… Alle arbeiten unterschiedlich und heben sich an vielen Angeltagen von einander deutlich ab, was auch die Bissfrequenz beeinflusst obwohl alle fangen aber eben nicht gleich gut…
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, viel Spaß beim kleinen AB-Zandertreffen. Im nächsten Jahr würde ich auch mal dazu stoßen wollen ,wenn es zeitlich passt. Aktuell leider fast unmöglich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. September 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Cool, viel Spaß beim kleinen AB-Zandertreffen. Im nächsten Jahr würde ich auch mal dazu stoßen wollen ,wenn es zeitlich passt. Aktuell leider fast unmöglich.


Du kommst doch aus Lünen oder ??? Können auch auf Aal uns ne Nacht zusammen hinhocken …


----------



## kingandre88 (10. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Du kommst doch aus Lünen oder ??? Können auch auf Aal uns ne Nacht zusammen hinhocken …


Gerne...Komme aus Kamen


----------



## kingandre88 (11. September 2021)

Sitze an der Lippe..vorhin gabs ne 60er Barbe auf Pellet


----------



## kingandre88 (11. September 2021)

N fetter 89er Karpfen kam gerade dazu


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. September 2021)

Petri zu den schuppigen Teilen. Schöne klamotten


----------



## kingandre88 (11. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri zu den schuppigen Teilen. Schöne klamotten


Danke....War echt gut...In der Morgendämmerung leider einen großen Karpfen verloren...der war n Stückchen länger als der Kescher vorne breit ist(1m)
Bisse kamen nur auf Red Shrimp Halibut Pellets, auf Mais und Erdbeerpellets ging nix


----------



## DenizJP (11. September 2021)

Mal schauen - fahr heute Mittag an die Nidda...wenn das Wetter es erlaubt. Soll Gewitter und Schauer geben.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2021)

Alter, was ne Nacht...Bin mal wieder bei uns am See, wo ich bisher nur geblankt habe. Find den See trotzdem geil weil ich weiß, das der gute Fische drauf hat.

Und naja, letzte Nacht hats eeendlich mal gerappelt und dann gleich PB .

Der erste Biss kam 23:30. Schuppi von 12,5kg. Habe leider nur n Video, der war total deformiert. Ab mitte des Körpers hatte der nen Knick, der sah echt nicht schön aus. Dafür aber einzigartig. War trotzdem schon mega happy das endlich mal was ging.

Dann, 04:00...Vollrun aufn Naturebaits Dosenmais Poppy aufm Yellow Scopex Futterplatz...45min habe ich gekämpft mit dem Monster, ich dachte schon der wird nie müde . Mir war schon klar, das ist die dicke Mutti. Und wie ihr seht, sie ist es! 20,7 verschissene Kilos! GEIL, PB

Und dann Leute, ich dachte ich spinne. Habe den Fisch grad auf der Matte, Puls bei 200 dann läuft die nächste Rute ab...Konnte der nicht 5 min später beißen

Naja, was sollte ich machen? Musste erst den dicken versorgen...Nach 30 Sekunden fullrun war Stille. Hat sich festgeschwommen. Rig alles wiederbekommen, Fisch war aber leider weg. Schade, hätten 3 Fische in einer Nacht sein können an nem See, wo bisher nie was ging.

 Einfach nur geil, das ist angeln, der absolute Hammer


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2021)

Super Vinc !
Petri Heil.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2021)

Danke .

Viele Karpfengurus denken sich bestimmt nur "Was machtn der für'n Aufriss", aber für mich als Amateur ist das noch alles zu krass.

Habe vorher, als Raubfisch und Feederangler, nicht mit so massiven Fischen zu tun gehabt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2021)

Hier mal ein Screenshot aus dem Video von dem ersten Fisch, welches ich für'n Kollegen gemacht habe. So einen deformierten Fisch habe ich noch nie gesehen


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2021)

Wow!
Ein echter "Großer Knickkarpfen" (cyprinus knickus rex).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2021)

Im ersten Moment dachte ich, ich hättn Knick inner Optik


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. September 2021)

Hi Zusammen, letzte Zeit lief es nicht so sonderlich gut, konnte zwar einen schönen 70iger Zander verhaften und 3-4 Kleine, aber es war sehr zäh mit wenigen Bissen nur.
Gestern um 23Uhr dann etwas passiert, was mir so noch NIE passiert ist und wofür ich keine Erklärung habe wie das passieren konnte.
Als ich anfing zu angeln kontrollierte ich zuerst das Vorfach, dass wies auch leichte Beschädigung nahe am Haken auf, also abgeschnitten und neu angebunden.

Das Vorfach war nun etwas kurz dachte ich noch, so ca 25cm denke ich mal zum Wirbel hin, normal fische ich es länger..so 35cm lang. Egal dachte ich noch, ich probiere es einfach. Köderfisch montiert und nach halber Stunde der erste Biss. Etwas gewartet und dann angeschlagen, war wohl ein Kleinerer und direkt nach dem Anschlag auch verloren.
Wieder rein geworfen und 5 Minuten später nächster Biss. Ich warte etwas, dann begann der zügig Schnur zu nehmen. Ich warte noch ein paar Sekunden und setzte dann aber den Anschlag....sitzt!  Meine 2 1/4 lbs Karpfenrute sofort schön krumm und ich spüre einen richtig guten Fisch, sicher 80+ oder 90.
Ich drille den dann bestimmt so etwa 5-6 Meter zu mir ran...bekomme den aber nicht wirklich vom Grund weg.
Dann merke ich das der etwas nach rechts weg dreht und ich arbeite mit der Rute richtig hart entgegen..ich bin da nicht zimperlich und die 28er Schnur mit 7,5 kg Tragkraft kann auch einiges ab..das Vorfach mit 6,8 kg ebenso.
Dann plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts hängt er irgendwo am Grund fest..ich ziehe aber er kommt nicht mehr näher.
Ich entspanne die Schnur etwas, aber es tut sich nichts...sitzt total fest und ich spüre auch den Fisch nicht mehr.
Laufe paar Meter zur Seite um den los zu bekommen, aber vergebens. Verdammt und zugenäht...ich dachte noch vielleicht ist der in einem abgesunkenem Ast zb rein geschwommen, nach dem Hochwasser ja durchaus denkbar. Aber komisch das der plötzlich so fest sitzt und das ich den Fisch nicht mehr spüre. Blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als die Schnur in die Hand zu wickeln und dran ziehen. Ich dachte noch das ich nun bestimmt auch die Pose, Blei und Wirbel verlieren würde wenn der in nem Ast rein geschwommen ist.
Der stand noch so ca 10 Meter weg vom Ufer, als die Schnur dann gerissen ist kam die Pose mit Knicklicht hoch und nur das Vorfach ist gerissen. Es hing am Wirbel vielleicht noch 5cm Restvorfach dran, häääää dachte ich nur?? Wie ist sowas möglich??
Ein größere Zander zb ..wie soll der sich mit dem kurzen Restvorfach am Grund fest setzen, zb einem Stein. Ich mein, wenn der sich den Köderfisch einverleibt hat im Maul, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel vom Vorfach übrig, dass war wie gesagt eh nur noch kurz. Und duch den Auftrieb der Pose kann auch nichts zum Grund sinken.
Wenn sich das Laufblei oder der Wirbel irgendwo fest gesetzt hätte, wäre mir die Hauptschnur gerissen, ist sie aber nicht.
Wenn es ein Aal zb gewesen sein sollte, muss der verdammt groß gewesen sein..ich habe echt keine Erklärung und sowas ist mir auch noch Nie so passiert.


----------



## derporto (11. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Danke .
> 
> Viele Karpfengurus denken sich bestimmt nur "Was machtn der für'n Aufriss", aber für mich als Amateur ist das noch alles zu krass.
> 
> Habe vorher, als Raubfisch und Feederangler, nicht mit so massiven Fischen zu tun gehabt



Sei doch froh dass du kein "Karpfenguru" bist, der sich rein auf den Fang einer einzigen Fischart festgelegt hat und dabei oft wochenlang anfüttert, dann tagelang am Ufer kampiert um am Ende den einen 40-Pfünder an der Selbsthakmontage zu feiern wie einen Jackpot. Gibt doch nichts Langweiligeres.

Hoch lebe die Diversität.


----------



## derporto (11. September 2021)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, letzte Zeit lief es nicht so sonderlich gut, konnte zwar einen schönen 70iger Zander verhaften und 3-4 Kleine, aber es war sehr zäh mit wenigen Bissen nur.
> Gestern um 23Uhr dann etwas passiert, was mir so noch NIE passiert ist und wofür ich keine Erklärung habe wie das passieren konnte.
> Als ich anfing zu angeln kontrollierte ich zuerst das Vorfach, dass wies auch leichte Beschädigung nahe am Haken auf, also abgeschnitten und neu angebunden.
> 
> ...



Hört sich spannend an, könnte ein Wels gewesen sein, rein von deiner Beschreibung her. Was meinst du?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. September 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Hört sich spannend an, könnte ein Wels gewesen sein, rein von deiner Beschreibung her. Was meinst du?


Wäre zumindest denkbar, habe ja schon 1 dort vor kurzer Zeit gefangen, 83 cm zwar nur, aber top Kämpfer.  Ich denke ein Zander kann sich so eigentlich nicht am Grund fest setzen.


----------



## zokker (11. September 2021)

Die Hecht wollten heute auch nicht so richtig. Nur am Kraut und an den Binsen ließen sich ein paar Schniepel abholen. 
Die Nacht hatte ich noch 2 Aale.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. September 2021)

Mefo Jagd. 
Das war ein 6 Sekunden Drill. 




Dann war der Fisch weg.







 Viele Nachläufer leider in der Größe:


----------



## derporto (11. September 2021)

Noch im Hellen ein Döbel auf den neuen Fat Tail Spin, dann ist auch dieser wieder am Grund geblieben. Langsam wird’s teuer.
In der Dämmerung noch ein guter Biss auf Grundel am Hölzel, im Dunkeln nichts mehr. Gleich wird abgebaut.


----------



## świetlik (11. September 2021)

Ich war Abend kurz los.
Nur ein Gruß bekommen.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder am Start, Zielfisch Karpfen. Großes Gewässer, geringer Bestand, also gute Wahrscheinlichkeit am Fisch vorbei zu angeln. 
Wetterlage ist astrein, genau wie die Vorbereitung. Ruten liegen schön sauber in der Entfernung zum Ufer gestaffelt auf 4, 3 und 2m Wassertiefe.
Jetzt ist es an den Fischis.




Einen fetten Pieper auf der mittleren Rute gab es schonmal, also irgendwas mit Flossen scheint in der  Nähe zu sein...

Grüße JK


----------



## świetlik (11. September 2021)

Schöne Grüße für alle die  eine nachtschicht am Wasser verbringen. 
Wie ist das mit Licht am angeln Platz?  Erschreckt das die Fische  nicht? 
Ich habe heute bei spinfischen kopflampe an gemacht aber so das sie unter Füße leuchtet.


----------



## jkc (12. September 2021)

Also ein Schneider wird es schonmal nicht mehr:
	

		
			
		

		
	





'N Schuppi mit 11,75kg
Ich bitte um Tipps, welche Rute / Tiefe.


----------



## świetlik (12. September 2021)

Petri 
Ja, hast du gut getippt.


----------



## jkc (12. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Wie ist das mit Licht am angeln Platz?  Erschreckt das die Fische  nicht?
> Ich habe heute bei spinfischen kopflampe an gemacht aber so das sie unter Füße leuchtet.


Man kann durchaus auch mit eingeschalteter Lampe Fische fangen, ich würde aber sicherheitshalber davon ausgehen, dass im Lichtkegel selber nichts beißt. Ich habe es zwar schon mehrfach auch anders erlebt, dass Fische entweder im Lichtkegel gebissen haben oder genau dort wo ich 30 Sekunden vorher noch gedrillt und hingeleuchtet habe, aber der Normalfall ist das halt nicht.
Wenn Du darauf achtest, dass der Lichtkegel an Deinen Füßen bleibt, dann sehe ich bei den meisten Gewässern keine Probleme, es sei denn es ist ein schmaler Forellenbach oder so...

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2021)

Ich tippe 2m^^

Meine 3 Läufe hatte ich auch Ufernah. Die Rute, die auf ca 7m im Niemandsland lag, war wie tot. Aktion kam bei mir auf 3-5m.

Fuck, ich will auch wieder ans Wasser :'(


----------



## jkc (12. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich tippe 2m


Top, 100 Punkte


----------



## rustaweli (12. September 2021)

Seit 6 draussen und der Einzige bisher. Hoffe es geht noch was, viel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr bis zum Frühstück daheim.


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2021)

Auch am Kanal seit 5:30
Frequenz stimmt. Dickbarsch bleibt aus. 
9 kleine Racker und ein Zanderchen von 15cm
Mein Rücken macht aber nicht mit. 
Heimreise. 
Petri Heil allen da draußen. 
Holt noch was raus.


----------



## jkc (12. September 2021)

Einen kampfstarken Schuppi mit 13,5kg gab's gerade noch...


----------



## świetlik (12. September 2021)

Petri.
Ich glaube ich muss auch los.


----------



## rustaweli (12. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Seit 6 draussen und der Einzige bisher. Hoffe es geht noch was, viel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr bis zum Frühstück daheim.
> Anhang anzeigen 384890


Bei mir blieb es dabei. Es gab noch ein paar Fehlbisse. Entweder von Kleinen oder ich sollte die Fransen kürzen. Sehr ärgerlich war für mich ein Fehlbisse von nem Hecht auf Sicht. Er folgte noch kurz dem Köder, drehte dann aber ab. 
Was mir zu denken gibt ist das Angeln mit Spinnerbait. Mit FC habe ich keine Probleme, aber mit dünnstem Stahl davor überschlägt der Bait sich regelmäßig an der Spinnerstange und das Draht dreht sich einmal um. Behindert den Lauf nicht sehr, aber nervt.
Petri hanzz und jkc ,sowie allen die heute noch rausgehen!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> aber mit dünnstem Stahl davor überschlägt der Bait sich regelmäßig an der Spinnerstange und das Draht dreht sich einmal um. Behindert den Lauf nicht sehr, aber nervt.



Bei Spinnerbaits am besten nicht ruckartig peitschen, sondern den Wurf "durchgängig" durchziehen und vor dem Einschlag kontrolliert abbremsen.

Zudem kommt es in puncto Wurffreundlichkeit extrem auf das SB-Modell an - Double-Blader mit langem Arm verfangen sich vergleichsweise viel leichter.

Wenn das zu sehr nerven sollte, einfach den Arm entsprechend kürzen und auf Single Blade umbauen. Das reicht völlig in puncto Druckwelle - lieber ein einziges und gut laufendes Blatt als deren zweie und dauernd Nervstress.

Da sollte dann aber mit der übrig bleibenden Armlänge experimentiert werden - also stückweise runterkürzen bis zum Optimalergebnis. Diverse Testläufe natürlich inbegriffen - das kann schon mal ne Weile dauern.

D. h. damit rechnen, einen SB als Experimentalplattform zu verheizen, um den Modellkollegen-Rest dann mit reproduzierbarem Ergebnis gezielt umbauen zu können.

Beim Experimentieren lohnt es sich auch, den Lauf mit verschiedenen Blattformen und -größen zu testen.

Irgendwann kommt dann etwas heraus, das sich gleichzeitig recht radikal werfen lässt, kaum noch Fehlbisse produziert, Hänger anständig vermeidet und ordentlich Druckwelle macht. Und zudem die individuellen Performance-Ansprüche des Anglers befriedigt (je nachdem, wie, wo und für was das Ding gezielt eingesetzt werden soll - es gibt für jede Situation einen passenden Köder. Was nicht passt, wird eben passend gemacht.).

Spinnerbaits zählen IMO zu den Kukös mit den meisten werksmäßigen Fehlkonstruktionen. Das fängt schon damit an, dass an vielen Modellen diese sinnlosen offenen Ösen verbaut werden, die man erst mal mit Schrumpfschlauch schließen muss.

So etwas kaufe ich persönlich nie - entweder hat das Ding ein normales geschlossenes Drahtöhr (= nicht von Hechten zerschlitzbar wie ein Schrumpfschlauch-Verschluss ---> wenn das passiert, ist so ein Öhr komplett offen = potenziell geht der Fisch samt Köder verloren), oder ich kaufe es von vorn herein nicht (da mir nicht kompromisslos genug herreitbar bzw. zu unzuverlässig.).

Dazu völlig übertriebene Armlängen, schlecht abgestimmte Blätter, miese Blatt-Laufwirbel usw.

Die Überschlagsquote hängt dazu sehr stark von der Art und Länge eines eventuellen Gummi-Trailers (evtl. auch noch mit Trailer Hook) ab. Daher ggf. mit verschiedenen Trailern experimentieren bzw. diese bei Bedarf einfach komplett weglassen.

Wenn die Grundkonstruktion eines SB stimmt bzw. selbst entsprechend hingetunt wurde, braucht es für ordentliche Fängigkeit weder zwei Blätter noch einen Trailer.

Ebenso wichtig ist die Beschaffenheit des Stahls - weiches 7x7 ist für SBs in puncto Überschlags-Vermeidung subtoptimal. Da tut es ganz normales 1x7 - ggf. auch noch ummantelt zwecks mehr Steifigkeit und Abriebsfestigkeit beim Hindernisangeln.

SBs sind keine empfindlichen Suspender etc. - da ist es für den Lauf völlig bums, ob das Vorfach noch nen versteifenden Plastikmantel hat.


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. September 2021)

Heute Stohl.


----------



## rustaweli (12. September 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei Spinnerbaits am besten nicht ruckartig peitschen, sondern den Wurf "durchgängig" durchziehen und vor dem Einschlag kontrolliert abbremsen.
> 
> Zudem kommt es in puncto Wurffreundlichkeit extrem auf das SB-Modell an - Double-Blader mit langem Arm verfangen sich vergleichsweise viel leichter.
> 
> ...


Besten Dank für die ausführliche Antwort samt der Menge an Ratschlägen! Werde mich dann vorerst über Wurftechnik plus Trailer ranarbeiten. Dachte schon es könnte etwas mit der Gummiposition am Einhänger zu tun haben. Habe auch tatsächlich offene Ösen am SB sowie Trailerhook. Stahl ist wie von Dir empfohlen, einfaches 1x7 Flexonit, 4kg Tragkraft. Wenn alles nicht hilft, teste ich andere oder/und mache mich ans Kürzen.
Danke!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. September 2021)

Gern geschehen und viel Erfolg!


----------



## ragbar (13. September 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> (= nicht von Hechten zerschlitzbar wie ein Schrumpfschlauch-Verschluss ---> wenn das passiert, ist so ein Öhr komplett offen = potenziell geht der Fisch samt Köder verloren


Va- Draht von der Baumarkt-Rolle unterhalb 1mm-fix that Problem.
Paar Windungen vor das Öhr-mitter Zange verrödeln-nach innen knicken-festdrücken und Ende.


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die ausführliche Antwort samt der Menge an Ratschlägen! Werde mich dann vorerst über Wurftechnik plus Trailer ranarbeiten. Dachte schon es könnte etwas mit der Gummiposition am Einhänger zu tun haben. Habe auch tatsächlich offene Ösen am SB sowie Trailerhook. Stahl ist wie von Dir empfohlen, einfaches 1x7 Flexonit, 4kg Tragkraft. Wenn alles nicht hilft, teste ich andere oder/und mache mich ans Kürzen.
> Danke!


auch dickes Danke von mir da ich dasselbe Problem mit einem Doppel-Blatt Sb von River2Sea andauernd habe ^^


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. September 2021)

Falkensteiner Strand.
Mefo Jagd mit Barsch Rute.  
Mega Spaß.


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2021)

Jemand hat deiner MeFo die Nase langgezogen


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. September 2021)

Tischräucherofen Kandidat.


----------



## DenizJP (14. September 2021)

Komme grad vom Main zurück
Heute war so ne Nacht da hatte ich keine Ruhe!

in 2 Stunden zehn Bisse! Einmal ist sogar die Feederrute ausm Ständer geflogen konnte den Biss aber nicht verwerten..

gab erst nen 50er der wieder schwimmen durfte

dann um Punkt Ein Uhr erneut Einschlag und dieses Mal hat der Anhieb gesessen!

trotz 6000er Rolle dachte ich zuerst ich hab  nen mittelgroßen Waller dran.

heraus kam diese Schlange mit 81cm und knapp nem Kilo!


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2021)

*Alter - Petri Heil ! *

uuuuunaaaagiiiii 

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (14. September 2021)

Haha genau


----------



## świetlik (14. September 2021)

Petri.
Ich war heute morgen wieder los.
Weser.
Es gab Drei Zander und ein Barsch bei richtig guten Sonnenschein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2021)

Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.   
Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
 77cm lang


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2021)

Dickes Petri Professor Tinca 
Sehr schöner Fisch


----------



## Lord Sinclair (15. September 2021)

Petri, fantastischer Fisch!!!


----------



## Hecht100+ (15. September 2021)

Was ein Teil. Dickes Petri dafür.


----------



## zokker (15. September 2021)

Ich hab nicht mehr gezählt und die Frau hat auch gestreikt, ich knipse jetzt nicht mehr, hat sie gesagt. Was grosses ist aber nicht hängen geblieben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht mehr gezählt und die Frau hat auch gestreikt, ich knipse jetzt nicht mehr, hat sie gesagt. Was grosses ist aber nicht hängen geblieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Positiver Stress.................


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang
> 
> ...


Da hat aber jemand, heute Vormittag, ein "Schweinchen" gestreichelt..............Petri Heil !
Was für ein toller Fisch  !


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang
> 
> ...


Hallo,

sehr schöner Milchner. Glückwunsch zum seltenen Fang

Lajos


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca 
Absoluter Ausnahmefisch. Ein dickes Petri an dieser Stelle.

zokker 
auch Dir ein Petri zur "Schniepelei"


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2021)

Dankedanke.
Ich bin noch ganz geflasht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang



Wow! Petri zu diesem wirklich tollen Fang! 
Solche kleinen Flüsschen, welche sich _"heimlich still und leise"_ durch die Felder & Wiesen schlängeln, sind eben nicht zu unterschätzen.
Gelegentlich werden dort die tollsten Fische gefangen, fernab von irgendwelchen überlaufenen Premiumgewässern.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. September 2021)

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri zu der schöne BaFo, topp Prof Tinca


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2021)

Wow
Dickes Petri!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


>




Petri Heil Zokki!
Vor lauter Fischen ist ja schon deine Rute verbogen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. September 2021)

wow, was für eine Schönheit .
Eine 77er BAFO so makellos ist schon was ganz Besonderes Petri Heil Professor Tinca


----------



## zokker (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil Zokki!
> Vor lauter Fischen ist ja schon deine Rute verbogen.


Ach ne, da gibst der Frau mal die Kamera und dann kommt sowas bei raus.  
Ne ne, ist ein Bearbeitungsfehler, hab es mal gerade gebogen.


----------



## Niklas32 (15. September 2021)

Moin, endlich sind Klausuren, Urlaub und Umzug überstanden und ich kam heute nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder eine Stunde ans Wasser.
Mit der Spinne gab es zwar bisher nur einen Minibarsch, aber immerhin nicht Schneider.






Petri allen Fängern der vergangenen Wochen. Da waren wirkliche tolle Fische dabei und so habt ihr mir das Fernbleiben vom Wasser etwas erträglicher gemacht.

Grüße Niklas


----------



## Skott (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang
> 
> ...


PETRI Professor Tinca , das ist ohne Zweifel der Fisch des Lebens, Bafo mit 77cm...


----------



## Niklas32 (15. September 2021)

Ein Zielfischschniepel ließ sich auch noch blicken. Nun aber schnell nach Hause.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2021)

Also ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie eine so tolle Bachforelle gesehen !

Was sind denn die Pläne - wird die gegessen / präpriert ?! 

Würde mich echt interessieren, was man mit so einer Granate "am Besten" macht oder vorhat? 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (15. September 2021)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> noch nie eine so tolle Bachforelle gesehen !


dito.

Weder gefangen noch live gesehen.

Dickes Petri Heil !!!!


Da bekommt man das innere Grinsen wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell wieder los.


----------



## Mooskugel (15. September 2021)

Professor Tinca 
Ganz dickes Petri. Super Fisch. Die größte die ich gesehen habe war 58cm und da noch mal 20 cm dran. 
Das ist mal stattlich.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. September 2021)

Schnell mal ne Stunde Feedern. Bisher aber sehr ruhig hier.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. September 2021)

Nach einer Weile ging es dann Schlag auf Schlag und ich konnte einige Rotaugen und eine hübsche Brasse verhaften.


----------



## Kauli11 (16. September 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Nach einer Weile ging es dann Schlag auf Schlag und ich konnte einige Rotaugen und eine hübsche Brasse verhaften.


Du musst dir einen richtigen Angel- Markeneimer holen, dann fängst du auch besser.  Siehe den Eimer Trööt.


----------



## Sea Hawk (16. September 2021)

So ein Eimer geht ja garnicht.....


----------



## Niklas32 (16. September 2021)

das ist der Eimer für den Fall das ich zu Hause was vorbereitet habe. Der richtige Futtereimer stand schon im Auto 
Ich sollte mir wohl mal einen zweiten zulegen


----------



## świetlik (16. September 2021)

Ich war kurz Los für ne Stunde.
Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Niklas32 (16. September 2021)

Ich möchte noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zu meinem heutigen Angelausflug verfassen. Direkt danach hatte ich keine Zeit mehr.

Nachdem ich die eine Rute verpackt hatte, wartete ich auf einen letzten Biss auf der anderen Rute um auch diese dann anschließend einzupacken. Ich saß so, dass mein Futterplatz hinter den Büschen links im ersten Bild war. So konnte ich den Platz nicht direkt einsehen. 
Biss kam, Anhieb saß. Allerdings zog das vermeintliche kleine Rotauge immer wieder kurz und ich hörte auch immer mal wieder ein Platschen an der Oberfläche. Zwischendurch kam mir der Gedanke, dass sich ein Hecht mit eingeklinkt hatte. Komisch war auch, dass sich die Schnur nebenbei recht kontinuierlich auf das linke Ufer zubewegte. Eh ich mich versah hing meine Schnur im Gebüsch und darunter platschte es immer wieder. Also habe ich die eh schon feste Rute abgelegt und habe unter den Busch geschielt. Dort saß ein Haubentaucher/Reiherente, weiß ich nicht genau, war schwer zu identifizieren. 
Nach einigen Sekunden des Staunens entschied ich mich, mich meiner Kleidung zu entledigen und das Tierchen zu befreien. Im Wasser und am Gebüsch angekommen, sah ich das das Vordach durchaus in den Schnabel hineinging. Als ich näher kam, ist das Vorfach gerissen und der Vogel entschwand in Richtung Ufer.
Scheinbar hatte der gute mein Maiskorn inklusive Haken nach oben getaucht und verschlungen. Diese Begegnung wird mir wohl auch noch lange in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2021)

Hatte nen ähnliches Erlebnis.

War auf Carp und wusste eigentlich, dass ich keine Brassenbisse zu erwarten hatte. Dann, plötzlich, nen ganz komischer Biss. Wie ne Brasse. Ich dachte was zur Hölle. Ich Rute aufgenommen und ein ganz komisches Drillgefühl gehabt. Und, was hab ich aus 5m Wassertiefe rausgekurbelt? Ne Reierente .
Schön den Haken einmal komplett durch den Schnabel. Naja, das Tier war absolut ruhig als ich den Haken entfernt habe, war wie in einer Art Schockstarre


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. September 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Du musst dir einen richtigen Angel- Markeneimer holen, dann fängst du auch besser.  Siehe den Eimer Trööt.


Genau ohne Marken Eimer für Minimum 40 Euro brauchst du gar nicht erst an Wasser gehen....


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2021)

Die Fische lieben meinen orangenen Obi Eimer. Allerdings nur das Futter, was ich darin anmische. Nur rein will da keiner ...


----------



## Lil Torres (16. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang


alter schwede, du hast mich gerade extrem geflasht. meine herzlichen glückwünsche und ein ganz dickes petri heil an dich, lieber el profesor!! 

das ist für mich einer der geilsten fische welchen ich hier in der letzten zeit bestaunen durfte. definitiv ein lebensfisch!! 

wäre eigentlich auch eine aufgestiegene meerforelle möglich?? das kam mir relativ schnell in den sinn, was sagt ihr??


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang


 wie geil is das denn bitte!... was ein Monster  
auf was haste den rekordfisch gefangen?


----------



## kridkram (17. September 2021)

Glückwunsch zur Bafo auch von mir!
Mit der Meerforelle das kam mir auch in den Sinn Allerdings hab ich da Null Ahnung wie die Aufsteiger aussehen. 
Meine Rekord- Bafo war 60 cm, da haben mir nach dem Drill auch die Knie geschlottert!


----------



## świetlik (17. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre


Glückwunsch zum so ein super Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> alter schwede, du hast mich gerade extrem geflasht. meine herzlichen glückwünsche und ein ganz dickes petri heil an dich, lieber el profesor!!
> 
> das ist für mich einer der geilsten fische welchen ich hier in der letzten zeit bestaunen durfte. definitiv ein lebensfisch!!
> 
> wäre eigentlich auch eine aufgestiegene meerforelle möglich?? das kam mir relativ schnell in den sinn, was sagt ihr??



Nö. Gibt es hier nicht.
Flüsschen hat kein direkte Verbindung zur Ostsee oder Nordsee(oder wo auch immer die dann herkommen).
Aber es gibt hier schon immer Bachforellen - wenn auch sehr selten. Ab und zu wird dann mal eine gefangen(meist kleiner).
Das war die größte die ich je gesehen habe oder von der ich weiß.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> auf was haste den rekordfisch gefangen?



2er Mepps, ganz nah am Ufer in einer schattigen Einbuchtung, wo die Strömung auf's Ufer traf.
An der Stelle hat sicher jahrelang niemand geangelt. Man muss sehr weit latschen um dahin zu kommen und dort war weder ne Angelstelle noch sonstige menschliche Spuren. Da hat der Fisch vmtl. schon ein paar Jährchen gewohnt.
Sah für mich nach einem Standplatz für Hecht oder so aus und deshalb mal da lang geleiert den Spinner. Dann kam der Einschlag.


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. September 2021)

Und - was machst du denn nun mit dem Fisch - essen oder präparieren? ........ 

R.S.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2021)

Du bist auch immer hungrig gelle? 

Ich schreib doch nie dazu was ich mit meinen Fängen mache. Der Grund ist, dass sowas immer auch negative Reaktionen heraufbeschwört.
Mal in die eine Richtung(maßig - muss man essen! warum angelst du überhaupt?), mal in die andere(der schöne Fisch - du pöser Kochtoppangler!)......

Ich entscheide immer von Fall zu Fall, was mir in den Speiseplan passt.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang
> 
> ...


Definitiv der Fisch des Lebens! Ganz herzliches Petri von mir!


----------



## Niklas32 (17. September 2021)

Neuer Tag, neuer Angeltag.
Heute bin ich mal an einem mir neuen See der einen guten Karpfenbestand haben soll. Daher liegt auch eine Rute auf Karpfen aus und mit der anderen wird gefeedert. Mal sehen was kommt. Bisher ist der Tag noch nicht ganz auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. September 2021)

Es geht Schlag auf Schlag. Nur an der Größe ist noch zu feilen. Mais wollen die Kostverächter leider nicht.


----------



## Minniemouse (17. September 2021)

Ich bin an der Lippe und sehe 3m vor mir im Flachwasser einen Hecht stehen, langsam umher schwimmend, aber auf jede Art von Wobbler ignorierend. Was für ein xxxxx... Das wäre mein erster Hecht im Leben.


----------



## kridkram (17. September 2021)

Bin seit Mittwoch nachmittags am Hammersee. In Sachen Aal und Zander ging noch nix. Bis jetzt nur kleine welse und Karpfen. Heute Vormittag hab ich nur auf Karpfen gefischt, eine mit Boillie und eine mit Tigernüsse. 
Was soll ich sagen, mehr Bisse und auch die größeren Karpfen auf Tigernüsse. Highlights waren ein 79er und ein 59er Schuppi.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. September 2021)

Minniemouse schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Lippe und sehe 3m vor mir im Flachwasser einen Hecht stehen, langsam umher schwimmend, aber auf jede Art von Wobbler ignorierend. Was für ein xxxxx... Das wäre mein erster Hecht im Leben.


Dann nehme das Rotauge von z.B. Niklas32  und biete Ihm mal das an, das könnte funktionieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Bin seit Mittwoch nachmittags am Hammersee. In Sachen Aal und Zander ging noch nix. Bis jetzt nur kleine welse und Karpfen. Heute Vormittag hab ich nur auf Karpfen gefischt, eine mit Boillie und eine mit Tigernüsse.
> Was soll ich sagen, mehr Bisse und auch die größeren Karpfen auf Tigernüsse. Highlights waren ein 79er und ein 59er Schuppi.



Das sagt ja noch nicht viel aus, kann genauso gut die Spotwahl gewesen sein. Welche Boilies haste gefischt?
Problem an Tigers ist halt das sie, im Gegensatz zu nem guten Boilie, dem Karpfen 0,0 Nährwert bieten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2021)

Minniemouse schrieb:


> Ich bin an der Lippe und sehe 3m vor mir im Flachwasser einen Hecht stehen, langsam umher schwimmend, aber auf jede Art von Wobbler ignorierend. Was für ein xxxxx... Das wäre mein erster Hecht im Leben.



so ein Kontrollhecht hat doch auch Vorteile, ist der eine nicht in Beißlaune, sind die Verwandten meistens auch nicht zu kriegen. Einfach mal was anderes probieren, im Fall der Fälle hilft manchmal auch ein Taschentuch mit einem Drilling. Rote Tücher werden meistens bevorzugt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

So, Ruten liegen. Eine links unter dem Baum, eine gerad aus und die andere an der rechten Uferseite. Ist zwar nicht derselbe Spot wie letztes Mal, aber selber Seeteil und gleiche Uferseite. Ich bin gespannt. Wetter ist definitiv fängig und bisher ist keine weitere Bude am See .

Der See ist aber schwierig. Also ich habe hier schon oft geblankt. Wenns hier aber mal kracht ist die Chance aufn guten ziemlich hoch. Mal abwarten was kommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2021)

Sieht gut aus Vinc.  
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Danke 

Mal sehen was die Diva mir so beschert


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Sorry für trippel Post, hier ist der Empfang so beschissen, ich dachte die Nachricht käme nicht an...

Hoch lebe das Mobilnetz in DE...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2021)

Hab die beiden überflüssigen Beiträge gelöscht. Alles gut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Danke


----------



## kridkram (17. September 2021)

So, wieder rein. In Sachen Aal und Zander wieder nix. Ein kleiner Hecht hat sich im Dunkeln die Laube reingezogen. Im Hellen hab ich noch bissel auf Karpfen gefischt. Da war der Größte ein  69er Schuppi, allerdings wollte der nicht ruhig liegen bleiben fürs Foto. Hab ihn dann ohne released. Ach so, keine Aufregung, Karpfen ü 65cm müssen aus hegerischen Gründen released werden dort.
Vincent_der_Falke 
Ich benutze Tigernüsse nur als Köder, somit ist der Nährwert uninteressant. 
Boillie hatte ich fischig/Shrimps. Damit hab ich dort meinen 25 pfünder gefangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Ich höre die Karpfen rollen, zumindest glaub ich das es welche sind. Jetzt muss nur noch einer ablaufen...Ich hoffe der Tümpel enttäuscht mich nicht wieder


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

HA! Hab ich die sau!


----------



## tomxxxtom (17. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> HA! Hab ich die sau!


und die Finger voll mit Mückenurin befleckt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Ist das schlimm? Ich hab keine Ahnung, noch nie Gedanken gemacht. War locker die 6te die ich so gepackt habe...


----------



## jkc (17. September 2021)

Ich wollte nach ner Fehlbissorgie eigentlich gerade einpacken, da blieb doch noch ein 92er hängen.




Viel Erfolg da draußen, muss schnell noch einkaufen. Lol


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Schöner Pike


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> HA! Hab ich die sau!


Ich greife die auch immer aus der Luft, bin wohl doch noch nicht so alt ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Ja geht locker, die fliegen ja so lahmarschig


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2021)

Wenn die in einer Reihe fliegen, sind es dann schon mal drei oder vier mit einem mal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2021)

Hatte eben auch zwei auf einmal


----------



## Blueser (17. September 2021)

Beim Angeln merke ich immer mehr, dass das Alter bei mir nur eine optische Veränderung ist. Zum Beispiel macht mich das laute Geschrei der Fledermäuse ganz kirre...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich greife die auch immer aus der Luft, bin wohl doch noch nicht so alt ...


Jetzt noch mit Stäbchen!


> Wer Fliege fangen mit Stäbchen, der vollbringen alles.
> 
> Mr. Kesuke Miyagi (Pat Morita)


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2021)

gerade vom Ansitz zurück. Was für ne Nacht!
mit nem Kollegen zu zweit geangelt. Von 21 bis 1 Uhr.

Insgesamt haben wir *18 Aale* gefangen, davon nur 2 untermaßig!
Zeitweise musste ich zum Kollegn hinrennen da er an beiden Ruten Aale dran hatte   

am Ende hatte er 13 Stück und ich 5 Stück gefangen. Alle auf Tauwurm.

er hatte zwar mehr aber 4 von meinen 5 Aalen waren zw 70-80cm lang und richtig dick.



ich glaub so ne Nacht werde ich so schnell nicht mehr erleben!

als Foto mal 2 der 4 dicken Schlangen


----------



## kridkram (18. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Was für ne Nacht!


Ich würde eher sagen, was für ein Gewässer! 
Warst im MLK?
Und natürlich Glückwunsch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. September 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, was für ein Gewässer!
> Warst im MLK?
> Und natürlich Glückwunsch.


Das ist auch an den besten Aal Gewässern nicht immer so. Da muss das halt auch einiges passen, um sicher zahlen und Größen zu präsentieren. Dickes Petri DenizJP .

Bei uns in der Region am MLK und DEK sind aktuell zwischen Schneider und max. 1-2 eher Standard. Soviel dazu


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2021)

Sauber Deniz …
Ich hatte im August auch zwei außergewöhnliche Nächte sowie auch letztes Jahr schon…
Sowas nenne ich mal Sternstunden oder auch mal „Omaangeln“ …
Wer oft geht, erwischt solche Tage und wird zurecht belohnt…
Fettes Petri, ich liebe Omaangeltage …
Allen anderen ebenfalls ein Fettes und ein ganz Oberfettes geht an Profesore für den selteneren geilen Megafisch…
Auch wenn ich momentan nicht zum Angeldruck aufrufe,  rumst es bei mir momentan auch ordentlich mit den Stückzahlen, ihr wisst schon …

Allen viel Spaß die ans Wasser kommen!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gerade vom Ansitz zurück. Was für ne Nacht!
> *mit nem Kollegen* zu zweit geangelt……….


Heißt dein Kumpel zufällig Torsten  ???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2021)

Moin meine Lieben 

Nachdem die Nacht tot war dachte ich erst, die Diva lässt mich wieder im Stich. Bis mich, gegen 07:30, die Rute mit den zwei 12er poppies, welche einfach im Niemandsland liegt, ausm Schlaf klingelt. Das Ergebnis seht ihr unten. Wieder ein schöner, fetter Schuppi mit 19kg. Die Biester haben so eine unbändige Power hier das ist echt heftig 

Zu schade, dass ich alleine keine vernünftigen Fotos machen kann. Das war n richtig massiver Fisch, was auf so nem Foto überhaupt nicht zur Geltung kommt


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Super.
Petri Heil zu dem Ferkel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2021)

Danke


----------



## kridkram (18. September 2021)

Bin jetzt zurück in meiner Fewo, was essen und nen Kaffee trinken. Außerdem hab ich mir ein helles Bier gezapft, muss ja mal probieren was er so braut. Ich hab mir ein neues Quartier suchen müssen und bin hier in einer Brennerei gelandet. Absolut geil hier, er macht Obstbrände, Whisky, Absinth......alles nebenbei im kleinen Rahmen. Also in Zukunft wohn ich nur noch hier (beim Angeltrip).
Heute früh am selben Platz von gestern, wieder nur Karpfen, selbst auf Tauwurm. 
Zum letzten Ansitz nachher, probier ich einen anderen Platz aus. Hat mir schon Aale und Zander gebracht.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. September 2021)

das Zapfen üben wir aber nochmal


----------



## kingandre88 (18. September 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag..War letzte Nacht an der Lippe..Heute Morgen gabs diesen schönen 84er


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. September 2021)

Petri Heil!
Magst du noch etwas zu den Fangumständen schreiben?


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Magst du noch etwas zu den Fangumständen schreiben?



Sei´ doch nich´ immer so indiskret - 

Wie hat Deine Forelle denn geschmeckt .. die Letzte auf den 2er Mepps ... 

R.S.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2021)

Nu regelmäßig mit Hausboot unterwegs... Vor lauter Pütt und Pann doch glatt das Tackle vergessen   

Aber bald gibt's Fang und Verarbeitung direkt vom Wasser...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2021)

Da hat sich aber jemand gegönnt


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2021)

Mit nem guten Freund gemeinsam als "Mobilie" erstanden... Nicht als reines Fun-Objekt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2021)

Mal bisschen Abwechslung in die Bude bringen. Aufgepoppter Neon Schneemann, bisschen experimentieren kann auch mal den einen oder anderen Bonusfisch bringen.

Ein dicker muss noch gehen bis morgen, das wäre top.


----------



## zokker (19. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gruß vom Flüsschen. Ich hab gerade eine Monster Bachforelle gefangen.
> Auf jeden Fall der Fang meines Lebens oder mindestens der letzten 10 Jahre.
> 77cm lang



Fettes Petri auch von mir ... Ausnahmefisch ...


----------



## kridkram (19. September 2021)

Nachtrag von gestern Abend, auch der Platzwechsel brachte kein Aal oder Zander. Im Hellen hab ich noch 2 schöne Schuppis gefangen, mal 70 und 76 cm.
Im Dunkeln rief meine Frau mich an, dadurch war ich abgelenkt und hab meine Pose mit Wurm nicht beobachtet. Plötzlich schreit die Bremse volles Rohr. Ich hoch und hin, hab dabei die andere Rute vergessen und stolpere darüber! Bis ich soweit war, hatte er wieder los gelassen. Shit.
Nun heißt es packen bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Gert-Show (19. September 2021)

Nimm Käse, haben sie gesagt, dann fängst du Barben, haben sie gesagt…immerhin hat er sich farblich mir angepasst.


----------



## kingandre88 (19. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> Magst du noch etwas zu den Fangumständen schreiben?


Danke...Gebissen um 7.30 auf Knoblauch-Boilie


----------



## inextremo6 (20. September 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder draußen. Gestern gabs 3 Aale,  alle bei 50 bis 55. Heute den 1.ten schon um 19:30 dann um 21 Uhr den 2ten
Beide schwimmen wieder ,gleiche Größe wie gestern. Gerade  eben dann ein schöner Blanker der sollte so 70 sein und darf auch mit nach Hause. Es läuft zwar im Moment ganz gut, aber an den Größen muss ich noch arbeiten
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
.Insgesamt sind es 5 geworden, mach jetzt Schluss. Ausser  den blanken  schwimmen alle wieder. Recht frisch geworden  steh voll im Ostwind


----------



## Packy (20. September 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder draußen. Gestern gabs 3 Aale,  alle bei 50 bis 55. Heute den 1.ten schon um 19:30 dann um 21 Uhr den 2ten
> Beide schwimmen wieder ,gleiche Größe wie gestern. Gerade  eben dann ein schöner Blanker der sollte so 70 sein und darf auch mit nach Hause. Es läuft zwar im Moment ganz gut, aber an den Größen muss ich noch arbeiten.Insgesamt sind es 5 geworden, mach jetzt Schluss. Ausser  den blanken  schwimmen alle wieder. Recht frisch geworden  steh voll im Ostwind


Petri! Welches Gewässer?


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Petri Paul. Sei zufrieden. 

Ich bin auch mal wieder in heimischen Gewässern unterwegs. Erst mal senken. WT 14 Grad. Mal sehen wie lange ich es aushalte, bis zum Bauch stehe ich schon drin.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2021)

Da KANN man nur neidisch werden...


----------



## inextremo6 (20. September 2021)

Danke Zokker  und dir viel Glück heute Nacht. Die letzten 3 Stunden hätte ich mir sparen können. Der Mond kam raus und dann war Ruhe.....morgen ist Vollmond. 
@ packy .einer der vielen Havelseen.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Danke Paul.
Man hab ich Eisbeine ... nächstes Mal kommt die Wathose mit. Fast 2h gesenkt und 7-8 ordentliche Köfis. Wenn das nicht reichen sollte gibt es Fischfetzen. Hab mir vor den Rausfahren noch ein paar Plötze und Ukis gestippt, aber alles riesen Dinger. Paar Würmer hab ich ja auch noch mit.
Angeln scharf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt gibt es erst mal heißen Kaffee ... wieder Blut in die Beine kriegen.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

auf Wurm beisst schon mal was


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. September 2021)

Dir Viel Glück Matthias. Schön dass Du Dich auch mal wieder am Deutschen Fisch versuchst.
Haste Deine Rutenhalter in Schweden gelassen??


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Paul. Sei zufrieden.
> 
> Ich bin auch mal wieder in heimischen Gewässern unterwegs. Erst mal senken. WT 14 Grad. Mal sehen wie lange ich es aushalte, bis zum Bauch stehe ich schon drin.
> 
> ...



Angelst Du gelegentlich eigentlich auch mal in dieser Zufahrt zum See oder stets nur im See selbst? Zumindest friedfischtechnisch schaut die Zufahrt doch ganz vielversprechend aus.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dir Viel Glück Matthias. Schön dass Du Dich auch mal wieder am Deutschen Fisch versuchst.
> Haste Deine Rutenhalter in Schweden gelassen??


Danke. 
Ist schonender für meine Knochen, beisst ja ständig was auf Wurm ... also das mit den Rutenhaltern. 
Barsch, Plieten, Plötz, Kauli


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Angelst Du gelegentlich eigentlich auch mal in dieser Zufahrt zum See oder stets nur im See selbst? Zumindest friedfischtechnisch schaut die Zufahrt doch ganz vielversprechend aus.


Ja haben mich hier schon viele gefragt. Na klar ist in den Kanälen was drin, aber im See ist mehr ... 

Im spähten Herbst, Winteranfang zieht der Weissfisch in die Kanäle und natürlich die Raubfische hinterher ... da kannst manchmal nicht mehr Spinnfischen, hakt man ständig Weissfisch.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Der wird einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2021)

Frikas? Normal braten ist ja die Hölle bei den Fischen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. September 2021)

Adlerfrikas


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Adlerfrikas


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Zielfisch, allerdings bisschen lüd.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Bin ich hier im falschen Trööt??? 

Hab mich an die Binsen gelegt. So 1 bis 1,5m Tiefe. 
Mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt. 

Man wird das früh dunkel. Ich komm ja ganz durcheinander.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. September 2021)

Ich habe hier mal aufgeräumt.
*Bitte nicht das Thema mit Unfug stören!!!*
Danke!

Weiter mit live Berichten.


----------



## Zmann (20. September 2021)

Heute mal wieder überstürzt ans Wasser gefahren alles dabei inklusive Bier und Kaffee aber die Würmer sind zuhause geblieben 
Aber die Senke ist immer im Kofferraum von daher konnte ich jetzt im dunklen noch ein paar kleine Plötzen und Barsche ergattern und Schneider bin ich auch nicht mehr...allen die draußen sind Maximale Erfolge!


----------



## zokker (20. September 2021)

Dir auch max Erfolge. 

Blick nach oben. Sieht cool aus.


----------



## Esox 1960 (20. September 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Dir auch max Erfolge.
> 
> Blick nach oben. Sieht cool aus.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 385603


Pass auf zokker,gleich kommt dich einer holen.................


----------



## zokker (21. September 2021)

Tja, Kopflampe werde ich die Nacht wohl nicht mehr brauchen. 
Vollmond mit einem Lampenschirm aus Wolken. 
Noch nicht einen Biss und das wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch so bleiben. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Die Hirsche röhren, die Wildschweine laufen druch's Schilf und die Eule ruft. Herrlich.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2021)

Hat doch noch was gebissen. 3 Bisse gleichzeitig, einer hat den Köfi genommen, die beiden anderen haben wieder los gelassen. 
Viel zu klein, die anderen beiden waren mit Sicherheit auch nicht größer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2021)

Trotzdem Petri zu den beiden Aalen. Der erste der sich noch im Anflug auf das Boot befand war mal auf Wurm oder?


----------



## zokker (21. September 2021)

Petri Dank. Ja, der war auf Wurm. 

Hab mich in der Früh noch ins Tiefe gelegt ...  aber nix. 
Auch kaum Licht zum fotografieren, hat sich wieder doll zugezogen. Sind eh nur noch ein paar Seeadler da. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















Feierabend


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. September 2021)

Moin,
ich bin dann gestern im Raum Ost Holstein bei besten Bedingungen auf Silberpirsch gewesen. Hat alles gepasst und Meefos gingen auch an den Haken, aber nicht Küchentauglich, die dürfen noch ein bisschen wachsen. Zwischendurch gab es dann noch einen Break mit legger Windbüttel bevor es zum zweiten Spot ging. Dieser war mir aber zu Hornfischlastig mit der Brut aus dem Frühjahr. Alles in allen, ein super Tag.
TL


----------



## Melbock79 (21. September 2021)

Moin, 
Seit 5:45 Uhr am Hafen und zwischen 11:30uhr und 12uhr 1 Makrele auf Hering patanosta bekommen. Viele hornys gesichtet, ca 40 cm groß, Hafen ist ca 8m tief.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2021)

Melbock79 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Seit 5:45 Uhr am Hafen und zwischen 11:30uhr und 12uhr 1 Makrele auf Hering patanosta bekommen. Viele hornys gesichtet, ca 40 cm groß, Hafen ist ca 8m tief.


Und in welchem Hafen fischt Du?


----------



## Melbock79 (21. September 2021)

So ein mist, patanoste auf der Seite einfahrt westhafen an der Promenade verloren. Ist irgendwo zwischen 2 poller, wegen Unrat oder enliches,  hängen geblieben. Musste die hauptsehne durch trennen. Habe es festgebunden an einen anlwgeharken oder wie die sich nennen. Bergung kann nur von wassetseite aus gemacht werden, wer nen Boot hat und Angler ist, wird sich über den Blinker ca 20g freuen.


----------



## Melbock79 (21. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und in welchem Hafen fischt Du?


Westhafen Ecke alterhafen, Promenade in Wismar


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2021)

Entschuldige meine Neugier und vielleicht stehe ich auch ein bisschen auf der Leitung.
Aber wo ist dieser Westhafen? Bist Du auf einer Insel? Deutschland, Dänemark?

Das mit Deinem Paternoster tut mir leid. Aber wird nicht das erste und letzte Mal gewesen 
sein, dass man mal irgendwo hängen bleibt


----------



## zokker (21. September 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Entschuldige meine Neugier und vielleicht stehe ich auch ein bisschen auf der Leitung.
> Aber wo ist dieser Westhafen? Bist Du auf einer Insel? Deutschland, Dänemark?
> ...


ich bin mal so frei ...
https://www.google.com/maps/@53.8982642,11.4544343,16.54z?hl=de


----------



## jkc (21. September 2021)

Naja, immerhin ein Schnippi, nachdem es zunächst wie tot war. Vollmond soll sie doch angeblich aktivieren.  
Eine Stelle mache ich noch kurz, wenn da innerhalb von 15 Minuten nix kommt haue ich ab...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

Joar, war auch nicht so, dass ich ernsthaft dran geglaubt hätte, aber wollte es aus taktischen Gründen überprüft haben.
Kam nix mehr...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2021)

Allen Fängern ein Fettes Petri !!!

Ich war auch mal wieder, diesmal bei Vollmond!!!
Hat mal wieder voll gerockt, zweistellig und Schnapszahl…
Aggressives Beißverhalten war heute sehr auffällig, kein Fehlbiss und auch kein Aussteiger, alle richtig draufgescheppert…Hätte aber nichts gegen paar weitere Fehlbisse gehabt, hält die Spannung hoch …
Jetzt frühstücken und durch den Tag quälen, Prost Mahlzeit mit zwei Stunden Schlaf und die Nacht  noch in den Knochen!!!


----------



## świetlik (22. September 2021)

Petri zu Vollmond Fischen. 

jkc wie groß ist der spinnblatt  bei pigshad? 
Ich habe auch paar große köder die ich noch wiederbeleben will.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. September 2021)

Melbock79 schrieb:


> So ein mist, patanoste auf der Seite einfahrt westhafen an der Promenade verloren. Ist irgendwo zwischen 2 poller, wegen Unrat oder enliches,  hängen geblieben. Musste die hauptsehne durch trennen. Habe es festgebunden an einen anlwgeharken oder wie die sich nennen. Bergung kann nur von wassetseite aus gemacht werden, wer nen Boot hat und Angler ist, wird sich über den Blinker ca 20g freuen.


Die See nimmt und die See gibt


----------



## Rheinangler (22. September 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Die See nimmt und die See gibt


....Geben allerdings deutlich seltener, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke


----------



## jkc (22. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Petri zu Vollmond Fischen.
> 
> jkc wie groß ist der spinnblatt  bei pigshad?
> Ich habe auch paar große köder die ich noch wiederbeleben will.


Das müsste ein Colorado Blade in Größe 5 sein (etwa 30 x 39mm).
Merklich größer wurde ich auch nicht unbedingt gehen, das Blatt drückt den Köder schon gut nach oben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2021)

Bin auch wieder draußen. Außer einer Minirotfeder und ein paar Zupfern nur tote Hose.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2021)

Schöner See


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. September 2021)

Das Auswerfen ist bestimmt spannend.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2021)

Ist haltn einfach Spot. Kann, fürs Feedern, auch mal ganz angenehm sein


----------



## fishhawk (22. September 2021)

Hallo,


tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das Auswerfen ist bestimmt spannend.


Dicke Gummisohlen schützen nicht nur vor Nässe.


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2021)

Letztens hat ein zwölfjähriger Bengel, der mit seinem Vater hier angelte, es tatsächlich geschafft, mir seiner Spinnangel über eine dieser Leitungen zu werfen. Ich habe im zugerufen, sofort die Rute weg zu werfen. Der Vater hat dann todesmutig die Schnur mit seinem VDE Seitenschneider gekappt. Gott sei Dank nix passiert.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das Auswerfen ist bestimmt spannend.


Nicht nur spannend, da ist auch Spannung drauf …


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2021)

Die Drähte hängen bei Wärme schon ziemlich tief. Da kann man sich mächtig täuschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2021)

Kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Raven87 (22. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Letztens hat ein zwölfjähriger Bengel, der mit seinem Vater hier angelte, es tatsächlich geschafft, mir seiner Spinnangel über eine dieser Leitungen zu werfen. Ich habe im zugerufen, sofort die Rute weg zu werfen. Der Vater hat dann todesmutig die Schnur mit seinem VDE Seitenschneider gekappt. Gott sei Dank nix passiert.


Safety first! Wo VDE drauf steht kann nix passieren und was für 1000V gut ist, kann für 220.000V!? nicht schlecht sein.

ich sach immer: Hauptsache gesund


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2021)

Denkt dran.
Nicht jeder kann so damit um wie Doc Brown!!


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Safety first! Wo VDE drauf steht kann nix passieren und was für 1000V gut ist, kann für 220.000V!? nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> ich sach immer: Hauptsache gesund
> Anhang anzeigen 385742


Ich denke mal, der hat in dem Moment nicht weiter nachgedacht. Zum Glück war es trocken, bei Regen hätte das anders ausgehen können.


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2021)

Schön, aber etwas kühl. Beißen tut auch nix ...


----------



## Gert-Show (22. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Denkt dran.
> Nicht jeder kann so damit um wie Doc Brown!!


Ja, allgemein macht Strom klein, schwarz und hässlich.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. September 2021)

Moin,
kleiner Nachtrag zu Gestern. Das Wetter war zu einladend um nicht los zu fahren auf Silberjagd. Wenn gleich der Wasserstand mal so gar nicht passte. Aber Wind und Welle passten. Also alte Meerforellenanglerweisheit, weit rein und weit raus mit den Köder... gleich der erste Wurf gab den obligatorischen Hornfisch. Irgendwie habe ich mit den Kollegen einen Exklusivvertrag. Ein paar Würfe später ruckelte die Rute kräftig und eine schöne Meerforelle stieg fünf Meter vor dem Kescher aus. Insgesamt brachte der Nachmittag drei nicht küchentaugliche Meerforellen und als Krönung eine geschätzte schöne 60er, die voll im Saft stand. Aber die Gute war schon im Hochzeitskleid und der Ehrenkodex lies die Gute wieder in Ihr Element zurück. Gerne darf Sie im Frühjahr wieder anklopfen. Auf Blech ging gar nichts. Alle Fische bissen auf den rot schwarzen Sandaal Inliner sehr spitz. Ja ich würde einmal schreiben, das war wieder ein sehr schöner Nachmittag.
TL


----------



## Packy (23. September 2021)

Rhein-Herne-Kanal. Ruten auf Grund mit Tauwurm.

Kraftiger Westwind bei ganz leichtem Nieselregen.  Immer wieder starke Zupfer seit ich hier im Dunkeln sitze. Dachte erst das wären kleine Rotaugen die langsam munter werden. Wurm neu aufgezogen. Ausgeworfen, 30 Sek später rappelt es erneut, die Rute fliegt vom Ruten Ständer (Mensch Junge!! Die Bremse!!) und zieht mal eben 3m Schnur. Im Gebüsch quietscht plötzlich ne Ratte... Ich hab doch keine Ratte gefangen!! Ne ey, n dickes Rotauge?

Ich hole ein... Biss sitzt. 3 kräftige Schläge, Pause, 3 kräftige Schläge, wieder Pause..... Ein 62er Spitzkopf Aal. Endlich mal ein maßiger Spitzer!! Mal gucken ob der auch Würmer hat. Hab ihn wohl den Wurm direkt vor die Schnauze geworfen. Ich freu mich!!

Nur sollte ich mir mal merken die Bremse zu öffnen und den Aal nicht mit Montage auf den Boden zu legen. Da kann man glatt erstmal alles neu montieren... Und dann sind die auch nicht so unansehnlich auf dem Foto.

Aber jetzt keine Zupfer mehr. Haben Aale Reviere?

Edit...
Ok, auch der hatte Schwimmblasenwürmer, aber nur 3 sichtbare. 99% der schwimmblase war noch nutzbar, aber das sehe bei Abwanderungsalter schon wieder anders aus. Von selber gehen die ja nicht mehr weg. Dachte aber die Spitzköpfe sind ja meist Besatzaale und daher weniger betroffen. Aber es trifft wohl doch einfach alle.
Ach und trotz Wirbelsäulenschnitt auf Höhe der Brustflossen  hat das Herz beim Ausnehmen 3 Stunden später noch geschlagen. Völligst unlustig. Ich mache mir einfach sehr viel Gedanken um das was ich töte.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. September 2021)

Bin mal wieder an der Lippe..diesmal gabs sogar mal kurz vorm Dunkel werden mal was...Karpfen 84 cm


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. September 2021)

Packy schrieb:


> Völligst unlustig. Ich mache mir einfach sehr viel Gedanken um das was ich töte.


Wenn Wirbelsäule Trennung ist für Dich nicht ausreichend, Herzstich wäre alternative lösung ?


----------



## Blueser (24. September 2021)

Hatte mal vor vielen Jahren abends einen ordentlichen Aal gefangen. Waidgerecht getötet und ausgenommen. Dann mit dem Messer an einen Baum genagelt. Am Morgen dann den Aal nochmal im Wasser abgespült und was soll ich sagen, das Tier fing im Wasser wieder an mit atmen ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hatte mal vor vielen Jahren abends einen ordentlichen Aal gefangen. Waidgerecht getötet und ausgenommen. Dann mit dem Messer an einen Baum genagelt. Am Morgen dann den Aal nochmal im Wasser abgespült und was soll ich sagen, das Tier fing im Wasser wieder an mit atmen ...


Das war bestimmt ,ein Zombie- Aal..................


----------



## Blueser (24. September 2021)

Alle Aale sind Zombies oder aber von einem anderen Stern!


----------



## JottU (25. September 2021)

Käffchen austrinken und dann ab zum abangeln vom Verein. Mal schauen was kommt, Temperatur aktuell bei 17 Grad.


----------



## Melbock79 (25. September 2021)

Moin  jemand von euch heute mit der Peter 2 aus dem Hafen von Wismar gefahren oder mit nen anderen Schiff?
Sitze seit ca 3 Uhr auf der Seebrücke von Wismar.


----------



## tomxxxtom (25. September 2021)

Nächstes mal nimmt Angelrute mit, da kannst du beim schiffe kucken auch angeln.


----------



## Orothred (25. September 2021)

Heute mal ganz oldschool mit Glöckchen


----------



## Carphunter87 (25. September 2021)

So Angeln sind scharf. Leider sind die Gewässer stark vom Hochwasser gebeutelt. Egal. Hauptsache draußen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2021)

Gilt das auch als Live vom Wasser? Hinter mir ein zugewucherter, nicht sichtbarer Gartenteich, während ich Weißwurst gradn Sonnenbad nehme .

Morgen gehts endlich los für ne ganze Woche


----------



## Melbock79 (25. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Nächstes mal nimmt Angelrute mit, da kannst du beim schiffe kucken auch angeln.



Habe von ca 3 Uhr bis Ca    16:30uhr 2 Angeln ins Wasser gehalten. Musste einiges umbauen, weil ca 1m Wasser ggf mehr fehlten.
Es waren ein paar Angler dort vorbei gekommen und haben sich gewundert das so viel fehlte. Am letzten Dienstag soll das Blau gelbe Katamaran total auf   dem trockenen gelegen haben. 
Also wenn Vollmond und dazu noch Westwind herrscht, wundert es mich überhaupt nichts mehr an der Seebrücke in Wismar wendorf.

Heute KEIN EINZIGER BISS, nicht einmal angeknabbert wurde es!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2021)

Haste denn wenigstens wat gezuppelt?


----------



## Melbock79 (25. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haste denn wenigstens wat gezuppelt?



Ab und an, war seegras und co am Gewicht oder der harken lag total voll drin und der ggf aal der dort noch rumgeistern ist, hat nicht einmal auf stinkide tote tauwürmer gebissen.
Könnte sein das ich heute morgen noch nen aal oder makrele oder Hering gesehen habe, der ans makrelen patanoster fast ran gegangen wäre.

Naja, die Kormoran der dort auch unterwegs waren, hatten an der Brücke auch keine Erfolge wie ich gesehen hatte.


----------



## rustaweli (25. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gilt das auch als Live vom Wasser? Hinter mir ein zugewucherter, nicht sichtbarer Gartenteich, während ich Weißwurst gradn Sonnenbad nehme .
> 
> Morgen gehts endlich los für ne ganze Woche


Schreck laß nach! Hätte Dich mir ganz anders vorgestellt. Du schaust aus wie Mr. Waterford aus Handmaid's Tale, oder eben der Wendler!
Spaß muß sein - viel Spaß beim Baden!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2021)

Was hast du denn erwartet? Ich hoffe der Schreck war nicht zu groß


----------



## rustaweli (25. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was hast du denn erwartet? Ich hoffe der Schreck war nicht zu groß


Mein Name ist weder Djune, noch RTL. Passt schon!


----------



## inextremo6 (25. September 2021)

Guten Abend. Der Anfang ist gemacht
Kein Riese aber mit 62 cm brauchbar, naja ich überlege noch. Gebissen auf Barsch  in 1 m Tiefe. Hoffe  es bleibt nicht der einzige. Allen am Wasser beste Fänge.
Empfang heute katastrophal


----------



## Zmann (25. September 2021)

Dickes Petri Inex,für mich ist die Angelsaison so gut wie gelaufen,hab mir beim Fussball die Achillessehne gerissen  um Fisch zu sehen bin ich jetzt auf eure Bilder angewiesen,ich wünsche euch einen Fischreichen Herbst!


----------



## inextremo6 (25. September 2021)

Danke dir, ich mach noch ein paar Nächte, bis ca.mitte November. Es läuft ausser letztes mal wo ich 5 Aale hatte,sehr schleppend. Gestern in 8 std hatte ich nicht einen Biss. Heute  ähnlich. Wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## Melbock79 (26. September 2021)

Moin  wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag mit vielen Bissen und tolle Sonnenstunden. 
Gleich gehst wieder zur Seebrücke Wismar. Schauen ob was beisst.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. September 2021)

Moin,
kurzes UpDate zum Männertrip auf die Sonneninsel Fehmarn in Sachen großes Silber... Das war ein Tag wo mal gar nichts gepasst hat. Die Anfahrt dauerte 30 Minuten länger als sonst (jammern auf höchsten Niveau) der Wasserstand passte auch nicht. An unseren Lieblingsspot ging bis auf einem Nachläufer nichts, weil hier der Wasserstand stimmen muss. Also entschlossen wir uns einen anderen Spot anzufahren. Dort haben wir dann ein paar schöne Stunden geangelt. Da war die letzten zwei Tag richtigen Sturm hatten, hatte sich die Eintrübung des Wasser noch nicht zurück gebildet... was ja nicht von Nachteil sein muss, aber es ging nichts. Zum Tagesabschluss haben wir uns dann noch ein leckeres Steak gegönnt. Ich kann nur jeden empfehlen, wenn Ihr mal auf die Sonneninsel fahrt, ist ein Besuch in der Aalkate ein absolutes muss. Man kann da natürlich auch Fisch essen in allen Variationen , aber Angler essen ja nur ihren selbst gefangenen Fisch (lach) , nein aber die Steaks sind immer eine Sünde wert......
TL


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. September 2021)

2,5km Fußmarsch um festzustellen das ich hier nur Kraut rausholen kann.  
Na ja.


----------



## Pommesbude (26. September 2021)

Gestern mit der Stippe beim Versuch Anstecker für den Aal zu bekommen:
paar Regenbogner, Döbel, Plötzen, Rotfedern, Uckeln, eine Äsche(!), alles handlang (und damit als Köderfisch für den Aal zu groß). Die richtige Köderfischgröße hatte ein kleinfingerlanger Zander (der auch wieder schwimmen durfte). Also mit Tau/Rotwurm weitergemacht. Kleine Döbel nervten und ließen die Rotwurmbestände schrumpfen. Zwischendurch die erste Nase seit 30 Jahren. Durfte alles wieder zurück (weil untermaßig, für Anstecker ungeeignet oder ganzjährig geschont wie die Nase). Der gewünschte Aal blieb aus.
Ist irgendwie komisch: Bachforellen werden in den Nebenflüssen weiter oben besetzt und vermehren sich dort auch selbst, tauchen aber kaum auf. Man erwischt sie meist als Beifang (und dann aber große). Regenbogner werden nicht besetzt, haben aber einen stabilen Bestand und reproduzieren sich. Der Äschenbestand ist dort jetzt kein Gerücht mehr (die ersten Gerüchte über Äschen kamen vor 3-4 Jahren), wo die Äschen aber herkommen ist fraglich, meines Wissens wurden die nirgendwo in Gewässern oberhalb besetzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2021)

So, Ruten liegen. Kollege kommt gegen Abend nach. Bin gespannt, ob hier die ein oder andere dicke Mutti abläuft. Bzw ob überhaupt was geht, mal schauen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2021)

Lol, eben schon Lauf gehabt. Muss abern mini Satzer gewesen sein, kurz Kontakt gehabt und dann ausgeschlitzt. Aber, immerhin schon Aktion, das lässt definitiv hoffen


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gilt das auch als Live vom Wasser? Hinter mir ein zugewucherter, nicht sichtbarer Gartenteich, während ich Weißwurst gradn Sonnenbad nehme .
> 
> Morgen gehts endlich los für ne ganze Woche




Herr Wendler , wie geht es Laura ? 

R.S.


----------



## tomxxxtom (26. September 2021)

Ooo MeFo, welch herzloses Ding du bist!
Wo steckst duuuu???


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. September 2021)

Melbock79 schrieb:


> Ab und an, war seegras und co am Gewicht *oder der harken lag total voll drin und der ggf aal der dort noch rumgeistern ist, hat nicht einmal auf stinkide tote tauwürmer gebissen.*
> Könnte sein das ich heute morgen noch nen aal oder makrele oder Hering gesehen habe, der ans makrelen patanoster fast ran gegangen wäre.
> 
> Naja, die Kormoran der dort auch unterwegs waren, hatten an der Brücke auch keine Erfolge wie ich gesehen hatte.



Lieblich geschrieben - Danke darrführr 

R.S.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2021)

So hart wurde ich verbal selten angegangen...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ooo MeFo, welch herzloses Ding du bist!
> Wo steckst duuuu???
> Anhang anzeigen 386039
> Anhang anzeigen 386041
> ...


Sonnige Grüße nach Hökholz, zieh was raus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2021)

Als ober der Wendler auch nur annähernd so cool aussieht


----------



## świetlik (26. September 2021)

Ich habe heute gewählt:
Deeper statt Köder   







	

		
			
		

		
	
Kann sein dass der deeper Recht hat.
So viel Fisch auf einen Haufen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2021)

Hatte ich auch schonmal mit meinem Deeper. Kam mir auch komisch vor.

Btw, eben is mirn Hecht aufn Deeper geknallt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2021)

Grüße vom Wasser mit nem schönen Sonnenuntergang . Mal schauen was die Nacht so bringt.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Als ober der Wendler auch nur annähernd so cool aussieht


Hallo,

Donnerwetter. Ich kenne zwar den Wendler nicht, aber der Typ auf dem Bild sieht wie ein alter Bekannter von mir aus Österreich aus nur halt wie vor 20/25 Jahren.
Heißt der zufällig mit Vornamen Walter?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lil Torres (26. September 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Kann sein dass der deeper Recht hat.
> So viel Fisch auf einen Haufen?



wenn du fischsymbole eingestellt hast, müssen das nicht immer auch fische sein. da reichen treibende blätter, kraut etc., welche dann bei dieser funktion fälschlicherweise als fische dargestellt werden. ich verlasse mich da lieber auf die sicheln und nutze keine fischsymbole.


----------



## kridkram (26. September 2021)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu unserem Jugendnachtangeln gestern. Leider waren nur 5 da, allerdings haben wir auch nur 13 Jugendliche. Es war trotzdem schön, das Wetter hat gepasst und es wurden 15 Karpfen, 4 waren zwischen 75 und 79cm, einer im 60er Bereich paar 50er und kleiner. Ich hatte als einziger über Nacht Köfi dran, gab nur 2 kleine Zander. 
Mal Bilder von 2 Großen.


----------



## Melbock79 (26. September 2021)

Moin, war mal wieder an der Seebrücke Wismar heute. Sonne bei südostwind mit 2 Angeln. 
Eine auf tauwurm und 1 auf heringköder.
Hatte am tauwurm Haken gegen 7 Uhr einen hornhecht ca 30cm (kein Foto) von außen großer haken durch Unterkiefer, ist wieder ausgesetzt worden.
gegen 13:35uhr meine allererste meerforelle einen ca 30 cm am tauwurm Haken. Haken ist ca 0,5 cm unterm Auge durch gedrungen. Nach entfernen und wieder zurücksetzen, tieb sie leblos unter der Brücke durch. Ich weiss nicht ob sie betäubt war oder durch nen Schock gestorben ist. Ich kenn die Meerforelle leider als Anfänger überhaupt nicht. In der Aufregung kein Foto gemacht  .
Hätte sie gerne behalten, aber vom 15.9 bis 14.12 ist schonzeit in mv. 
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag Abend


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)

So, erster Spiegler im Kasten. 10kg, mein Kumpel hat den aber gedrillt weil ich grad am Deepern war 

Die Karpfen rollen hier an allen Ecken und Kanten, dafür ist das Ergebnis bisher noch recht mau. Aber mal schauen, heut abend soll bisschen Regen kommen, vielleicht geht die Nacht mehr


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. September 2021)

Da hat jemand die Netze zu nah am Ufer ausgelegt?!




Heute schon drei Bisse gehabt und ein Fisch.
Ja, ja ich weiß...  
Zu klein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)

Nächster, 11,5kg, aber guckt euch den Kugelbauch an .

Hab mir echt überlegt, ob ich die Fotos Posten soll. Das mit dem Halten ist echt ne Übungssache und sieht bei mir noch ziemlich bescheiden aus


----------



## Skott (27. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die Netze zu nah am Ufer ausgelegt?!
> Anhang anzeigen 386112
> 
> Heute schon drei Bisse gehabt und ein Fisch.
> ...


Und schon leicht angefärbt und Laichhaken...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)

Hier ist grad richtiges Schmuddelwetter. Regen plus Sturmböen...


----------



## Skott (27. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hier ist grad richtiges Schmuddelwetter. Regen plus Sturmböen...


Das ist ja nicht schön...
Aber verrate mir doch mal, warum du deine Ruten so weit im Wasser abstellst?
Geht es um eingesparte Wurfweite oder ist das eine Diebstahlsicherung?
Wenn du einen Biß hast, musst du ja entweder in die Watbüx oder hinterher sorgsam deine Beine und Füße reinigen, bevor du in die Koje kletterst...


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. September 2021)

Lass ihn, es sieht cool aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)

Weil die Schnur sonst auf zu lange Distanz aufm Grund liegt weil die Ufer so flach reinlaufen, keine Ahnung ob das Sinn macht


----------



## Blueser (27. September 2021)

Es gibt Leute, die senken extra mit Zusatzbleien beim Karpfenangeln die Schnur ab.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)

Tja, da gehör ich dann wohl nicht zu


----------



## rustaweli (27. September 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht schön...
> Aber verrate mir doch mal, warum du deine Ruten so weit im Wasser abstellst?
> Geht es um eingesparte Wurfweite oder ist das eine Diebstahlsicherung?
> Wenn du einen Biß hast, musst du ja entweder in die Watbüx oder hinterher sorgsam deine Beine und Füße reinigen, bevor du in die Koje kletterst...


Das habe ich mich tatsächlich auch schon öfter gefragt. Sieht man häufig. Ab und an auch Kiepen im Wasser.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)




----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Aber verrate mir doch mal, warum du deine Ruten so weit im Wasser abstellst?



Ich habe das immer so gemacht weil es verhindert, dass die Hunde der Spaziergänger in die Schnüre laufen oder nachts auch man selbst oder der Angelkumpel dagegen rennt. Ein paar Schritte ins Wasser reicht aber dafür aus.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. September 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe das immer so gemacht weil es verhindert, dass die Hunde der Spaziergänger in die Schnüre laufen oder nachts auch man selbst oder der Angelkumpel dagegen rennt. Ein paar Schritte ins Wasser reicht aber dafür aus.


und wie oft bist du im Wasser auf die Fresse... eee  Kormoran nachgemacht?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Da hat jemand die Netze zu nah am Ufer ausgelegt?!
> Anhang anzeigen 386112
> 
> Heute schon drei Bisse gehabt und ein Fisch.
> ...


Ja die habe ich heute in der Eckernförder Bucht beim Angeln auch gesehen.  Bei mir waren es heute auch drei nicht küchentaugliche die wieder schwimmen. Frag mich wo die größeren sind


----------



## inextremo6 (27. September 2021)

Guten Abend. Anfang ist gemacht, so um die 65,ist im Moment meine Standardgrösse, aber der Aal hat genau meine jährliche, von mir angestrebte Anzahl an Aalen erreicht. Gefangen auf Dendro im Moment hier mit der beste Köder.Hoffe heute Nacht kommt noch was.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und wie oft bist du im Wasser auf die Fresse... eee  Kormoran nachgemacht?



Flachköpper macht Laune, nicht nur auf Korsika.


----------



## thanatos (27. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die senken extra mit Zusatzbleien beim Karpfenangeln die Schnur ab.


ja das sind die,die über mehrere 100 m auslegen  geht ja nur mit E Motor ,schon beim auslegen der zweiten Rute
besteht bei nicht abgesenkter Schnur die Gefahr sie um die Schraube zu wickeln


----------



## Blueser (27. September 2021)

Absenken angeblich nur wegen der Schnurscheuheit der Karpfen. Habe aber meine Karpfen auch ohne Absenken gefangen .


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja das sind die,die über mehrere 100 m auslegen geht ja nur mit E Motor


Wenn der See flach genug ist, dann kann eine Watthose schon viel bewirken






um auch ohne Boot weit heraus zu kommen. Zwei Mann sind dann aber besser, wegen der Sicherheit. Und bis zu ca. 150 mtr schaffen wir da vom Ufer aus. Geht aber eben nicht überall. 


Hier z. B. In zwei Meter vom Ufer teilweise 4 mtr Wassertiefe. Und Kormoran habe ich dabei auch noch nicht gespielt. Absenken muss ich auch nicht, Nachts fahren selten Boote.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2021)

20 Kg Two Tone aufn Kopp.


----------



## thanatos (28. September 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Absenken angeblich nur wegen der Schnurscheuheit der Karpfen. Habe aber meine Karpfen auch ohne Absenken gefangen .


Quatsch ,Ammenmärchen , ich glaube Karpfenanglern kann man viel weismachen um ihnen das Geld
aus der Tasche zu ziehen . 
der neuste Tick ist bei uns eben immer am gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu angeln und das sind eben bis zu
300 m .und da lagern sie dann übers Wochenende und da sind natürlich auch andere mit ihren E-Motoren
unterwegs . ja waten kann man auch bis zu 3- 15 m - bringt das was ??????????????
Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen : Ich bin kein C&R ler , meine Karpfenruten habe ich verschenkt ,
wenn ich mal ( alle 2-3 Jahre ) einen Karpfen fangen will habe ich genug Ruten die sich eignen .
Wurfweiten - mit Pose und Kartoffel 20 m , mit Mais oder Klößen und Selbsthakmethode bis 80 m
egal wie , mein Karpfen kommt in den Räucherofen ob er durchs Fangfenster passt oder 
meist nicht .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2021)

Fettes Petri den Fängern sowie denen, die am Wasser waren oder noch sind !!!

Bin mal wieder und Friedfisch kann ich auch …
Nicht zum ersten mal so ein Fisch ohne Zähne, Sachen gibts…
Da haut das Ding voll drauf und versaut mir voll den Kescher …

Nichtsdestotrotz nachdem die ersten Stunden mau waren und ich schon an einen der schlechteren Tage dachte, hat’s nach hinten raus doch noch gerockt… 
Eigentlich meine Zeit um Feierabend zu machen aber die Strolche wollen noch anscheinend… Bis 23.00h nur ein Fisch, wie ausgestorben aber dann  ……. ..
Jetzt mal kurze Pause, was essen und trinken, Kippchen und dann noch zwei Spots die letztens auch immer Fisch brachten…
Stunde mach ich noch, vielleicht geht noch der eine oder andere…


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2021)

Bei dir geht immer was xD

heute ne echt zähe Nacht gewesen. Regen und Kälte. Kurz vor zwei der einzige gute Biss den ich dann auch verwerten konnte 

dicker 65er


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> und wie oft bist du im Wasser auf die Fresse... eee  Kormoran nachgemacht?



Noch nie!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. September 2021)

Moin ,
kleiner Nachtrag zu Gestern. Fünf Stunden die Ostsee in Sachen Silber unsicher gemacht und auch wenn die Rahmenbedingungen nicht so ganz passten, war der Zielfisch vor Ort und jede Menge Brandquallen in allen Größen. An der Wasseroberfläche waren ordentlich Fischaktivitäten zu sehen. Insgesamt konnten drei Meefos dem rot schwarzen Sandaal Inliner nicht wieder stehen, schwimmen aber alle wieder da keine die  Küchentauglich erreicht hat. Ein paar Babyhornis schwammen auch ab und zu als Geleit hinter dem Köder hinterher. 
TL


----------



## jkc (28. September 2021)

Grüße aus Estland / der östlichen Ostsee.
Mefo ist heute auch Zielfisch aber die Erwartungen gering.
Meine Hoffnung liegt auf der Abenddämmerung.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2021)

jkc 
Wie bist du denn auf Estland gekommen ?

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil


----------



## jkc (28. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> jkc
> Wie bist du denn auf Estland gekommen ?
> 
> Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil


Danke, ein Kollege lebt in Tallinn, mega schöne Stadt, wir sammeln den hier ein, bleiben insgesamt 4 Tage hier und wechseln dann rüber nach Finnland.
Diese Salmoniden-Geschichte ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen sondern Wunsch meiner Kollegen; Und auf Forelle angeln ist halt besser als gar nicht zu angeln. 
Läuft aber nicht soooo geil.
Meine Wathose ist undicht.
Beim Check das Portemonnaie versenkt.
Bei der Bergung entdeckt, dass ne Zecke im Arm sitzt.








Naja, kann eigentlich nur besser werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2021)

Kennst du nicht das alt-niedersächsische Sprichwort:   _Zecken an dir dran, bringt die MeFos heran!_


----------



## jkc (28. September 2021)

Booom Oida 











Größenordnung 55cm, unter Wasser / im Kescher gemessen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. September 2021)

jkc  :
Toller Fisch, einfach mega was du so rauszauberst… 
Ein gaaaaanz Fettes Petri für eure Tour, wünsche viel Spaß und dicke Fische…
Bevor ich auf Entzug komme weil die Bedingungen für die nächsten Tage nicht top sein werden, fahre ich heute auch wieder …
hmmmm, eigentlich ist mein Kumpel schuld, wenn’s um angeln geht kann ich schlecht nein sagen …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. September 2021)

Super schöne Meerforelle das sind die Fische die ich LIEBE, ein dickes Petri von mir, top


----------



## świetlik (28. September 2021)

Petri Joschka, schöne Fisch. 
Mich würde nicht wundern wenn du uns gleich ein Foto von Meter Fisch postest.


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft aber nicht soooo geil.


Hahaha. 
Erst läuft es kagge und dann abräumen.
Petri zum Traumfisch


----------



## kridkram (28. September 2021)

Bin jetzt auch am Wasser und hab 2 Köfi schwimmen. Einen an der Pose etwas flacher auf Hecht und einen auf Grund für Aal oder Zander.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2021)

Ich musste leider meine Session abbrechen da ich heut Nachmittag spontan nach Hause musste...Echt schade, lief gar nicht so schlecht an dem neuen See.

Naja, dafür gehts morgen früh nochmal los bis Freitag oder Samstag an das Gewässer vor meiner Tür, wo ich die beiden 20 Kg Schuppis gefangen habe. Mal schauen ob wieder was geht


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. September 2021)

Mefo Rennen.
Hinter mir steht noch ein Angler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hinter mir steht noch ein Angler.



Ich sehe sogar drei.
Hast du deine Brille nicht auf?


----------



## Blueser (28. September 2021)

Das sind die drei vor ihm, also insgesamt fünf ...


----------



## Blueser (28. September 2021)

Also, diese Art zu Angeln, wäre mir zu herb. Ähnlich dem norddeutschen Bier.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. September 2021)

Ja so ist das an einigen "HotSpots" in Schleswig Holstein, aber es gibt auch die entspannteren Plätze wo Mann alleine steht, weil da keine Fische sein sollen, stimmt aber in den meisten Fällen nicht, gerade die sind die erfolgreicheren und besseren. Na ja und bei uns gibt es nicht nur herbes Bier


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. September 2021)

Mein "Entspannte" Platz  ca. 1km entfernt war leider voll mit Kraut.


----------



## NaabMäx (28. September 2021)




----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2021)

Bin wieder zu Hause, heute hat es wieder voll gerockt… War vor Mitternacht schon erfolgreicher als gestern insgesamt… Zwei völlig verschiedene Tage hinter einander …
Etwas traurig fand ich es für mein Kumpel, er konnte keinen fangen obwohl er es versucht hat das gleiche wie ich zu machen und stand direkt neben mir…Alle Erklärungen, gleiche Montagen und Rutentausch haben einfach nicht geholfen, voll verflixt, ich hätte ihm es voll gegönnt… Mir erging es aber auch nicht besser zu meinen Anfangszeiten, er muss sich durchangeln und das Gefühl dafür einfach entwickeln… Hoffe dass er dran bleibt…
Bilder schenk ich mir…


----------



## kridkram (29. September 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bilder schenk ich mir…


Ist Ok und ein feiner Zug von dir! Da ist man nicht ganz so deprimiert. 
Bei mir war gestern Abend garnichts.
Shit


----------



## jkc (29. September 2021)

Moin, heute am Fluss auf steigende Lachse.
Stand jetzt, das albernste was ich angeltechnisch bisher gemacht habe. 
Man fährt ans Ende der Welt in eine rar besiedelte Gegend und stellt sich zum angeln Schulter an Schulter wie im duisburger Innenhafen.




Naja, vielleicht ändert sich meine Meinung ja, wenn's irgendwo ein hook-up gibt....

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2021)

So, Ruten liegen, Camp steht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2021)

Oh, geht schon wieder los. 

Viel Erfolg, Vinc!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2021)

Ja hab ich doch gestern geschrieben 
Mal gucken, Wetter ist gar nicht soo schlecht. Allerdings macht mir der stark steigende Luftdruck etwas Sorgen, aber das muss nicht unbedingt was heißen


----------



## kridkram (29. September 2021)

Seit heute Urlaub, Frau arbeitet heute nochmal und morgen geht es nochmal an die Ostsee. 
Dachte ich mir, nutze den Morgen und gehst nochmal auf Forelle. Das Saisonfinale einläuten sozusagen, ab Oktober Schonzeit. Hab nur die Spinnrute mitgenommen um fokussiert zu sein.
War an einem Abschnitt wo es viel Fisch gibt, aber auch viele Kleine und viel Angeldruck. Schnell im Netz noch nach dem Pegel geschaut und halb sieben bin ich gestartet. 
Hatte so ca 15 Bafo am Haken bis um zehn. Dann hatte ich das Fanglimit erreicht, 2 Bafo von 32 und 35 cm, sowie eine Rebo von 34 cm.
Bin zufrieden mit dem Finale.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2021)

Also hier geht nix.
Heute morgen eine Mefo in den 40 bei einem einheimischen und mehrere große Fische gesprungen.
Sonst keine Fischanzeichen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2021)

Land unter


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. September 2021)

Bei mir Land über...   
Eigentlich muss ich da durch, aber... nee.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. September 2021)

Moin ,
ich bin heute einmal früher los zur Silberjagd. Ja Hochwasser, wie bei TomTom. aber alles begehbar und befischbar. Auffällig war das im Gegensatz zum Montag null Kleinfische unterwegs waren, nichts. Außerhalb der Wurfweite habe ich die Meefos an der Oberfläche gesehen, aber heute ging absolut gar nichts. Aber so sind Sie die Diven. Dafür war meine Putzfrau mit Ihrem neuen Schiff unterwegs, was für ein Ding im Vergleich zu dem Segelbötchen davor ;-)))))
Aber schön war es wie immer trotzdem, nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag. 
TL


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. September 2021)

Der fuhr hin und zurück, immer wieder. Testfahrt vermutlich.

Hatte zwei kontakte und auch nur Kleinfisch.


----------



## Kauli11 (29. September 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Dafür war meine Putzfrau mit Ihrem neuen Schiff unterwegs, was für ein Ding im Vergleich zu dem Segelbötchen davor ;-)))))


Zahlst du deiner Putzfrau mehr als Mindestlohn ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ja hab ich doch gestern geschrieben
> Mal gucken, Wetter ist gar nicht soo schlecht. Allerdings macht mir der stark steigende Luftdruck etwas Sorgen, aber das muss nicht unbedingt was heißen


Luftdruck ist immer ein gutes Alibi   …
Viel Glück und ein Fettes Petri !!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2021)

Klar sucht man immer nach Ausreden, aber das mitm Luftdruck liest man überall. Zudem sitz ich volles Mett auf der Windabgewandten Seite...Es stürmt schon die ganze Zeit aufs andere Ufer... Wieso setz ich Idiot mich dann auch hier hin. Schneider schon wieder vorprogrammiert


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. September 2021)

Dann geh spontan nach Hause.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2021)

Bist ja n ganz lustiger


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2021)

Windabgewandte Seite, Land unter und Luftdruck da haste schon drei …
Am Wetterumschwung liegt’s auch manchmal …

Es wird schon, Hauptsache draußen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2021)

Hast du kein Fernseher mit ???


----------



## feko (29. September 2021)

Bald ist Vollmond


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bist ja n ganz lustiger


Ja.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (29. September 2021)

Schöner 60iger Maas Zander...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2021)

Petri, feiner Zetti


----------



## Zanderangler1 (29. September 2021)

Ein 54iger wollte nun auch noch..


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2021)

Männers! Ich weiß net ob das die bisher geilste oder bisher dümmste Aktion war die ich gebracht habe....
kann es noch nicht richtig beurteilen da das Adrenalin noch zu sehr reinkickt.

Bin in Frankfurt an einer 3m Spundwand mit GuFi auf Zander. Jigge und irgendwann tock! Anhieb und den Zander souverän herangedrillt. Fahre dann meinen Gunki-Tele-Kescher aus (3,90m) und kescher den Zander und ziehe langsam hoch.....macht es PLOPP und der Kescherkopf fällt zusammen mit dem Zander zurück in den Main........

Ok! Ca. ne Sekunde perplex und dann versuche ich erstmal die Situation zu evaluieren. Hochheben geht net, der hatte ca. 68cm. Also 20m an der Spundwand mitgezogen zu einer Feuerleiter die in den Main senkrecht führt.

Werfe Tackletasche zur Seite und klettere über ne Brüstung die Leiter runter... Rute in der einen Hand, die andere an der Leiter.
Dann Rute nach hinten gepackt und den Zander per Handlandung ergriffen... gerade in dem Moment kommt er wieder zu sich und ich werfe ihn im AUTO-Modus über mich nur noch ans Ufer und klettere wieder die Leiter hoch.....



Zander gelandet, Deniz nicht ertrunken... muss jetzt erstmal nen Wein oder so trinken...

PS: Nochmal ein dickes Danke an Snâsh  ^^ war über ein Jahr net an dem Spot bis er mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat ala "da geht was"


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Ey Leute, erinnert ihr euch noch an den "Knickkarpfen", den ich hier letztens gefangen habe? Ich kanns selber kaum glauben, aber ich hab den eben nochmal gefangen .
Das ist ja wien sechser im Lotto 

Und natürlich muss der mir noch Abhakmatte und Kescher einsauen, ich wollte nämlich heut in den anderen Seeteil moven...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich kanns selber kaum glauben, aber ich hab den eben nochmal gefangen .



Durch diesen Knick hat der Karpfen sicherlich einen gehörigen Rechtsdrall. Nach dem Releasen schwimmt er einfach wieder eine Runde im Kreis und landet erneut direkt am Futterplatz bzw. Haken. So könnte man es sich wohl erklären.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

So, der Move ist vollzogen, ich hoffe das war ne gute Idee. Zumindest hause ich hier jetzt nicht mehr alleine im Zelt, sondern mit ganz vielen Spinnen


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> der Move ist vollzogen





Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> schwimmt er einfach wieder eine Runde im Kreis



Jetzt fängst du ihn nochmal 
Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Sollte dem so sein, füll ich direkt n Lottoschein aus. Bin gut 700m vom anderen Spot entfernt


----------



## Snâsh (30. September 2021)

jkc noch jemand mit ner Smoke 1? Ich habe mir den Griff sogar auf die Handmade Zanderrute bauen lassen da ich den so geil finde. Die S1 nehme ich aber nur noch am Rhein beim schwereren Zanderangeln. Ich liebe diese Rute


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Anscheinend hatte ich den richtigen Riecher, wenn hier tagsüber schon einer abläuft...  
Ist das geil. Zwar nurn kleiner von 11kg, aber die haben hier ne Kraft, das macht einfach nur Spaß


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Jap, der Move war gut. An zwei verschiedenen Spots, was auch immer geil ist. Die Fische stehen hier, das steht fest. Und seit Ewigkeiten mal nen Spiegler


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

So, bin gespannt was die Nacht so bringt


----------



## NaabMäx (30. September 2021)




----------



## Sea Hawk (30. September 2021)

Danke.... ich kann keine Karpfen mehr sehen.......
Gibt es da nicht so einen Karpfen thread oder Urlaub am Karpfen  See? Oder was weiß  ich.....
Live am Wasser war mal richtig Interessanter mit kurz Einsätze .....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Dann wirst du mich wohl auf die Igno setzen müssen


----------



## Sea Hawk (30. September 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann wirst du mich wohl auf die Igno setzen müssen


Wäre eine billige Alternative....
Bin ziemlich  nah am Kanal in OB am arbeiten. Da könnte ich auch jeden Tag ein Live am Wasser Bericht abgeben.....
Es gibt auch Urlaubs - Berichte -  Treads da kann man sich austoben für Leute die Spaß am Karpfenangeln haben. 
Finde Live am Wasser gut weil es da überwiegend  um Aal, Zander und Hecht geht.  Und das mit Abend/ Tag  Einsetzen und keinen ganzen Urlaub.....Mein Zielfisch halt . Nix für ungut Vincent .....
Wünsche dir schöne Fische in deinen
Urlaub ....


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2021)

Sea Hawk schrieb:


> Da könnte ich auch jeden Tag ein Live am Wasser Bericht abgeben...


Na dann mach doch mal.
Ich konnt leider nicht ans Wasser 
Erst Rücken, jetzt viel Arbeit und ein bisschen der Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund


----------



## Sea Hawk (30. September 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na dann mach doch mal.
> Ich konnt leider nicht ans Wasser
> Erst Rücken, jetzt viel Arbeit und ein bisschen der Kampf mit dem inneren Schweinehund


Das mit Rücken kenne ich auch zu genüge. . . Sch..... Ischasnerv oder wie man das schreibt..  Aber wenn ich nicht kann  lese ich viel hier  im Board.
Und was soll ich hier schreiben? ??
Bin am Kanal am malochen und kann dir sagen wieviel  Pötte am Tag in meiner  Schicht vorbei Fahren .
" Live am Wasser" Wer Interessiert sich dafür???.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Live vom Wasser ist Live vom Wasser, nur weil dir Karpfen nicht passen und du lieber nur Hecht, Zander und Aal sehen willst? Sry, aber was ist los mit dir?

Deine Einstellung stößt bei mir auf völliges Unverständnis...


----------



## jkc (30. September 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> jkc noch jemand mit ner Smoke 1? Ich habe mir den Griff sogar auf die Handmade Zanderrute bauen lassen da ich den so geil finde. Die S1 nehme ich aber nur noch am Rhein beim schwereren Zanderangeln. Ich liebe diese Rute


Klaro, absolut geiler Blank abseits der sonst üblichen Zanderruten. Die 35er habe ich mir sogar zur Sicherheit einmal in die Ecke gestellt, für den Zeitpunkt wenn mir die erste um die Ohren fliegt. Am Rhein bin ich auf der Steinschüttung schonmal draufgefallen, paar Macken in der Lackierung aber hält zum Glück noch.
Das auf dem Bild war die 55er; Trotz nur 2,55m Länge kaum Wurfweitenunterschiede zu den Meforuten meiner Kollegen, allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Ködern. Mit nem 18g Spöket war ich ziemlich weit vorne mit dabei im Vergleich zu anderen Weitwurf Mefo-Ködern.
Die Bandbreite der Rute ist überragend.
Griff,...naja, ich habe mich dran gewöhnen können.

Sind heute nach Finnland übergesetzt, sitzen gerade am Kamin in 20m Entfernung zum Wasser. Morgen geht's dann raus. Wir wissen exakt gar nix über den See.





Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (30. September 2021)

Ein Träumchen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2021)

Da mal 2 Wochen auf Karpfen zusammen mit Seahawk


----------



## Gert-Show (30. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Männers! Ich weiß net ob das die bisher geilste oder bisher dümmste Aktion war die ich gebracht habe....
> kann es noch nicht richtig beurteilen da das Adrenalin noch zu sehr reinkickt.
> 
> Bin in Frankfurt an einer 3m Spundwand mit GuFi auf Zander. Jigge und irgendwann tock! Anhieb und den Zander souverän herangedrillt. Fahre dann meinen Gunki-Tele-Kescher aus (3,90m) und kescher den Zander und ziehe langsam hoch.....macht es PLOPP und der Kescherkopf fällt zusammen mit dem Zander zurück in den Main........
> ...


Ja, der Snâsh hat da letztes Jahr ein Wallerchen von der Feuerleiter abgehakt. Aber er hatte Helfer, von daher Glück gehabt, dass du "ganz allein" überlebt hast.
Heute Abend war ich auch ganz spontan dort unterwegs für ein Stündchen (direkt vom Büro hin, leider keine Klamotten dabei, deshalb nur die Wetterjacke über den Anzug gezogen ), aber deinen Kescher konnte ich nicht landen.


----------



## Gert-Show (30. September 2021)

jkc Hau was raus in Suomi! Egal was, wir schauen auch gerne Karpfen an!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Klaro, absolut geiler Blank abseits der sonst üblichen Zanderruten. Die 35er habe ich mir sogar zur Sicherheit einmal in die Ecke gestellt, für den Zeitpunkt wenn mir die erste um die Ohren fliegt. Am Rhein bin ich auf der Steinschüttung schonmal draufgefallen, paar Macken in der Lackierung aber hält zum Glück noch.
> Das auf dem Bild war die 55er; Trotz nur 2,55m Länge kaum Wurfweitenunterschiede zu den Meforuten meiner Kollegen, allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Ködern. Mit nem 18g Spöket war ich ziemlich weit vorne mit dabei im Vergleich zu anderen Weitwurf Mefo-Ködern.
> Die Bandbreite der Rute ist überragend.
> Griff,...naja, ich habe mich dran gewöhnen können.
> ...



An einem finnischen See wäre ich jetzt auch sehr gerne, exakt zu dieser Jahreszeit, wenn sich das Laub der Birken gelb färbt, so wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.
Viel Erfolg und vor allem viel Spaß dort!


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> aber deinen Kescher konnte ich nicht landen.


hehe danke ^^ erst heute morgen realisiert was da an grünen Scheinen im Main weggeschwommen ist.... T_T


----------



## Sea Hawk (1. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da mal 2 Wochen auf Karpfen zusammen mit Seahawk


----------



## Sea Hawk (1. Oktober 2021)

natürlich.....


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Oktober 2021)

Sea Hawk schrieb:


> Danke.... ich kann keine Karpfen mehr sehen.......


Dann fang sie hald nicht.



Sea Hawk schrieb:


> Live am Wasser war mal richtig Interessanter mit kurz Einsätze .....


Kurzer Satz? 
"Misst- Eine Forelle ist das nicht."


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2021)

NOK. Ziel Fisch: Karpfen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2021)

Willst du Sea Hawk wirklich und mit aller Gewalt dem Thread fernhalten?


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2021)

Erste Karp... ee Zander.


----------



## hanzz (1. Oktober 2021)

Und schon wieder ist der Köder nicht sichtbar.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (1. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ist der Köder nicht sichtbar.



Warum? Den dunklen Schaufelschwanz des scheinbar recht großen Gummifisches kann man doch sehen. Das Geheimnis wird vielmehr die 60-prozentige Viagra-Lösung sein, in welcher der Gummifisch zuvor ausgiebig gebadet wurde. Jedenfalls scheint mir der Gummifisch recht steif zu sein. Oder täuscht das Foto?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2021)

Steif wien Karpfen 

Na gut, ich hör ja schon auf...


----------



## tomxxxtom (1. Oktober 2021)

Swimmerz 6"


----------



## Sea Hawk (1. Oktober 2021)

Danke das Ihr so gnädig mit mir seid


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2021)

Sei froh das bei mir seither nix lief, aber freu dich nicht zu früh, bis Sonntag kann noch einiges passieren


----------



## Sea Hawk (1. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sei froh das bei mir seither nix lief, aber freu dich nicht zu früh, bis Sonntag kann noch einiges passieren


Ich bereite mich mich darauf vor 
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg......


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin mir sicher du stehst das durch. Ich wünsche dir im Vorfeld ganz viel Kraft!


----------



## Sea Hawk (1. Oktober 2021)

... und der Burner wäre ja jetzt.... ich mit Karpfen....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2021)

Der Burner wäre, wenn du überhaupt mal irgendwas postest was dem Thema dieses Threads entspricht. Just saying...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Sind heute nach Finnland übergesetzt, sitzen gerade am Kamin in 20m Entfernung zum Wasser. Morgen geht's dann raus. Wir wissen exakt gar nix über den See.
> Anhang anzeigen 386360
> 
> 
> Grüße JK


Und wenn schon so viel OT, jkc , vergiss das Pilze suchen nicht


----------



## Packy (2. Oktober 2021)

Hmm, letzter Aal am 23.09. seitdem nur Barsch oder Rotaugen. Heute um 22.30 begann am Rhein Herne Kanal die typische Fresszeit (die ich für mich so ermittelt habe)..... Biss auf Biss. Aber nur Grundeln!! Habe ewig keine mehr in der Dunkelheit gefangen. War mir dann irgendwann zu blöd. Davor waren die Krabben am Nerven, auch ungewohnt an dieser Stelle. Hab's mal mit Schwimmkugeln als Untereasserpose probiert, aber stellte mich nicht zufrieden.

Irgendwann kam dann noch ein Stachliger anderer Art vorbei. 
Ganze 8 Tauwürmer hat er vernascht. 


Ich bin übrigens immer nur so bis 24 Uhr am Wasser. Nach Mitternacht hatte ich noch nie nen Biss. Was meint ihr, ziehen die Aale zum Herbst erst später los, sodass ich mal eher die zweite Nachthälfte am Wasser verbringen sollte?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Igel sind einfach goldig


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Oktober 2021)

Soll ja hier Leute geben, die das ganze jahr über in ihren Dackelgaragen hausen - mit eigener PLZ.....und Briefkasten wohl auch.... Seit ihr auf dem  survival trip?


----------



## derporto (2. Oktober 2021)

Packy schrieb:


> Hmm, letzter Aal am 23.09. seitdem nur Barsch oder Rotaugen. Heute um 22.30 begann am Rhein Herne Kanal die typische Fresszeit (die ich für mich so ermittelt habe)..... Biss auf Biss. Aber nur Grundeln!! Habe ewig keine mehr in der Dunkelheit gefangen. War mir dann irgendwann zu blöd. Davor waren die Krabben am Nerven, auch ungewohnt an dieser Stelle. Hab's mal mit Schwimmkugeln als Untereasserpose probiert, aber stellte mich nicht zufrieden.
> 
> Irgendwann kam dann noch ein Stachliger anderer Art vorbei.
> Ganze 8 Tauwürmer hat er vernascht.
> ...



Gleiches Phänomen lässt sich hier auch beobachten, nur kommt hinzu, dass es schon im Hochsommer keine Bisse mehr nach ca. 24:00 gab. Die Beißphasen waren sehr klar definiert, kurz und intensiv. Meist ging es hier an der Weser gegen 20:45 los bis etwa 22:00 Uhr, danach nochmal eine kurze Phase von 23:00 bis etwa 23:45. Wenn alles perfekt lief konnte man in diesen Phasen 5-6 Aale an Land bringen. Mit Glück 2 davon maßig. Es war sicherlich kein schlechtes Aal-Jahr hier. Aber doch mit sehr begrenzten Beißphasen.

Hab aber die Glöckchen noch nicht an den Nagel gehängt, 2-3 Schlangen dürfen es gerne noch werden für das Herbsträuchern.


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Oktober 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Gleiches Phänomen lässt sich hier auch beobachten, nur kommt hinzu, dass es schon im Hochsommer keine Bisse mehr nach ca. 24:00 gab. Die Beißphasen waren sehr klar definiert, kurz und intensiv. Meist ging es hier an der Weser gegen 20:45 los bis etwa 22:00 Uhr, danach nochmal eine kurze Phase von 23:00 bis etwa 23:45. Wenn alles perfekt lief konnte man in diesen Phasen 5-6 Aale an Land bringen. Mit Glück 2 davon maßig. Es war sicherlich kein schlechtes Aal-Jahr hier. Aber doch mit sehr begrenzten Beißphasen.
> 
> Hab aber die Glöckchen noch nicht an den Nagel gehängt, 2-3 Schlangen dürfen es gerne noch werden für das Herbsträuchern.


Viel Glück..Das Wasser ist noch warm genug


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe die Aalsaison für mich beendet obwohl ich noch genug Tauwürmer habe… Sollten wir doch  noch warmen goldigen Oktober kriegen, werde ich mich vielleicht noch mal hinsetzen…
Wegen der guten Bissfrequenz hat nun mein Lieblingsfisch Vorrang…

Allen ein Fettes Petri die am Wasser sind !!!

P.S:
Ich glaube jkc hat sein Handy auch versenkt …

Jetzt aber bitte wieder live, oder haben wir schon Winter???


----------



## derporto (2. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Soll ja hier Leute geben, die das ganze jahr über in ihren Dackelgaragen hausen - mit eigener PLZ.....und Briefkasten wohl auch.... Seit ihr auf dem  survival trip?



Nein, die fangen gerade Karpfen. Mit 50kg Boilie-Vorrat, Himmelbett, Stromgenerator, IPad und Mini-Kühlschrank. Für das ganze Zeug brauchts halt ein bisschen überdachten Platz 

Ist halt ein spezieller Menschenschlag. Jedem das Seine. 

Ich für meinen Teil stehe gerade Stickbait-schwingend auf der Buhne und habe 2 Maden an der Feeder neben mir an der Strömungskante liegen. Bis jetzt war der Morgen leider noch nicht produktiv.


----------



## Kizzo40 (2. Oktober 2021)

Gerade eben beim Karpfenangeln mit Schwimmbrot im Kraut auf Sicht. Ist das so ein Schrott


----------



## Kizzo40 (2. Oktober 2021)

Sorry für die 3 Bilder wollte nur eines


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Oktober 2021)

Haken aus Blumendraht sind Mist.


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2021)

Puuuuh. 
Grob fahrlässig solche Häkchen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Balzer ist lange nicht mehr das, was es mal war. Kannste komplett vergessen den Schrott, wie mittlerweile 80% der Marken auf dem Markt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Auch einfach krank so dünne Pissharken als Karpfenhaken zu verkaufen. Totknüppeln sollte man diese Idioten...


----------



## Minimax (2. Oktober 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Gerade eben beim Karpfenangeln mit Schwimmbrot im Kraut auf Sicht. Ist das so ein Schrott
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Übrigens nicht nur der komisch dünne unkarpfige Draht der Dinger, sondern auch die sorgfältige und hervorragende Verarbeitung der Krampen, schaut mal genau hin (ich war mal so frei nen Abschnitt zu vergrößern)


----------



## SimonHL (2. Oktober 2021)

tja ... da haste mal tüchtig daneben gegriffen.qualitätsschwankungen.kommt vor... zeh la wie


----------



## AllesAusHolz (2. Oktober 2021)

da waren ja die Italianhaken von Solidor noch tausendmal besser und wir haben damals schon geschimpft und haben uns unsere Haken von der Oma oder vom Pragurlaub mitgebracht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Wieder 20kg Bomber, wasn Drill...Krank, einfach krank. Der hatte ca nen Meter, die Abhakmatte hat nämlich 1,10 Innenmaß


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir gibt's auch Fisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Nice petri 

Ich werd aber demnächst auch wieder mehr auf Raubfisch, so langsam aber sicher reichts erstmal mit den Karpfen


----------



## Seele (2. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt's auch Fisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 386468


N richtiger Punk, Petri.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Oktober 2021)

Danke.
Läuft.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Biste am Kanal?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2021)

Petri tom, so muss das !!!
Mein Lieblingsfisch !!!
Karpfen auch nicht schlecht, Petri Vinc !!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Biste am Kanal?


Ja, ich war am NOK.


----------



## kridkram (2. Oktober 2021)

Bin seit Donnerstag an der Ostsee. Wir haben hier ablandigen Wind, soll sich aber auch nicht groß ändern die nächsten Tage. 
Da sonst das Wetter passt, geht es gleich an den Strand und einfach probieren, vielleicht wollen ja doch paar Platte. 
Bin halt jetzt hier und schau einfach mal.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ja, ich war am NOK.



Ja aber auf welcher Höhe bzw. bei welchem Kilometer stehen denn jetzt die dicken Zander auf der Kieler Seite?
Ungünstigerweise _- natürlich rein zufällig -_ ist auf Deinen Fotos leider nie der NOK selbst zu sehen, sondern lediglich die nebenherlaufende Spurbahn.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Oktober 2021)

von Landwehr bis zum Schirnauer See


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> von Landwehr bis zum Schirnauer See



Den Spot habe ich direkt mal gegoogelt, da setze ich mich demnächst auch hin.
*HA!*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haken aus Blumendraht sind Mist.



Das erinnert mich etwas an den Drilling, aus angeblich High-End-Raumfahrtstahl, welchen ich mir einst in den Flunken rammte. In der örtlichen Notaufnahme wollte ich dem Arzt gerade müde lächelnd von seinem angesetzten Kneifzängchen abraten, als der Drilling auch schon in die OP-Schale fiel und der Rest durchgestochen werden konnte. Von wegen High-End-Wobbler mit High-End-Haken, mit genügend Zeit hätte wohl selbst ein 35er Brassen das Ding in zwei Teile gelutscht.


----------



## kridkram (2. Oktober 2021)

Ruten sind im Wasser, nun heißt es warten und hoffen!


----------



## derporto (2. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ruten sind im Wasser, nun heißt es warten und hoffen!



Wo sitzt du denn heute?

Es dämmert, wenn der Aal noch will, dann kommt er bald.

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Oktober 2021)

derporto schrieb:


> Nein, die fangen gerade Karpfen. Mit 50kg Boilie-Vorrat, Himmelbett, Stromgenerator, IPad und Mini-Kühlschrank. Für das ganze Zeug brauchts halt ein bisschen überdachten Platz
> 
> Ist halt ein spezieller Menschenschlag. Jedem das Seine.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil stehe gerade Stickbait-schwingend auf der Buhne und habe 2 Maden an der Feeder neben mir an der Strömungskante liegen. Bis jetzt war der Morgen leider noch nicht produktiv.


Harte Hunde sind sie ja.
Hab ja immer noch die Vermutung, dass die so ein böses Frauenzimmer zuhause haben, ....... Jaja, wenn die mal schlecht gelaunt ist, dann geh ich auch gern lange angeln, .......oder ins Wirtshaus auf ein Spezi.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Ja man muss schon bisschen was abkönnen wenn man so campiert. Ich hab schon aufgehört die Spinnen in meinem Zelt zu zählen, aber es sind locker 10. Überall Netze gespannt aber noch keine Mücke gefangen, man, was für Taugenichtse


----------



## kridkram (2. Oktober 2021)

Absolut nix, genauso bescheiden wie im Juni. Mal noch ne Stunde.


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich glaube jkc hat sein Handy auch versenkt …


Zumindest tief unten in der Hosentasche.  

Wir bereiten gerade Abendessen und Saunagang vor, haben aber je eine Köfi-Rute auf Funkpiepern am Steg liegen.





Lassen einen goldigen Tag ausklingen. Kollege hatte heute nen Meter4 bei Traumwetter.









Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Du lebst unser aller Traum, hammer. Sauna, essen und während du saunierst die Ruten im Wasser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Also die hier ist selbst für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die sieht echt gruselig aus wenn die sich bewegt und die Augen leuchten so psycho wenn man die anleuchtet


----------



## inextremo6 (2. Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend. War die letzten Tage ein paar mal an meinem Haussee. Es gab ab Mittwoch jeden Tag nur einen Aal. Alle gleiche grösse , so um die 60 cm und vor allem alle zw.20 u 21 Uhr danach nichts mehr. Heute endlich mal wieder ein 70er Spitzkopf auf 3 Tauwürmer. Der sollte gute 70 haben.allen die am Wasser sitzen beste Fänge


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Absolut nix, genauso bescheiden wie im Juni. Mal noch ne Stunde.


Forscher haben herausgefunden .... und dann wieder rein.
Fische kennen weder den Kalender noch den Wochentag noch die Uhrzeit. 
Ist wie mit dem Bier am Abend, dass dick machen soll. Wobei das Bier doch die Tageszeit gar nicht kennt.
..... oder so.


----------



## NaabMäx (2. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also die hier ist selbst für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die sieht echt gruselig aus wenn die sich bewegt und die Augen leuchten so psycho wenn man die anleuchtet


Wart nur, wenn du Nachts schnarchst, und den Mund weit auf hast........


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also die hier ist selbst für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die sieht echt gruselig aus wenn die sich bewegt und die Augen leuchten so psycho wenn man die anleuchtet



Mein ehemaliger Chef hatte eine Spinnenphobie. Am Deiner Stelle würde der jetzt schreiend & weinend aus dem Zelt laufen. Wobei er sich wahrscheinlich gar nicht erst in eine solche gefährliche Situation begeben hätte. Zumindest nicht ohne Insektenspray & Fliegenklatsche.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch ganz froh drum, dass die Spinnen in unseren Gefilden hier harmlos sind. Sonst würden mich hier auch keine 10 Pferde ans Wasser kriegen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin auch ganz froh drum, dass die Spinnen in unseren Gefilden hier harmlos sind. Sonst würden mich hier auch keine 10 Pferde ans Wasser kriegen



So eine australische Trichternetzspinne in der Wathose, während man einen 20kg Karpfen drillt, das hätte doch etwas.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Oktober 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Guten Abend. War die letzten Tage ein paar mal an meinem Haussee. Es gab ab Mittwoch jeden Tag nur einen Aal. Alle gleiche grösse , so um die 60 cm und vor allem alle zw.20 u 21 Uhr danach nichts mehr. Heute endlich mal wieder ein 70er Spitzkopf auf 3 Tauwürmer. Der sollte gute 70 haben.allen die am Wasser sitzen beste Fänge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Aal …
Jeden Tag ein, da träumen andere von …
Vielleicht geht noch was, viel Glück noch…


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2021)

Spinnen sind dein Freund, Stechviecher die wirklichen Plagegeister.
Und ja, hier ist schon ziemlich premium.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2021)

Alter was zur Hölle  
Ich glaub ich brauch echtn Zelt mit Reißverschlussboden...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter was zur Hölle
> Ich glaub ich brauch echtn Zelt mit Reißverschlussboden...



Die vielen Nacktschnecken beim Nachtangeln sind echt nervig bzw. eklig. Vor allem wenn man dann beim Einpacken der taunassen Sachen beherzt reingreift. 

Vertrocknete Leichen habe ich auch schon diverse aus dem Rutenfutteral pulen dürfen...


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2021)

Spinnen im Zelt, Drilling in der Flunke 
Habt ihr Probleme. 

Ich fang keine Fische jetzt im Herbst. 
DAS ist ein Problem!!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Oktober 2021)

Na ja... Herbst ist ziemlich jung - erst eine Woche und drei Tage.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Spinnen im Zelt, Drilling in der Flunke
> Habt ihr Probleme.
> 
> Ich fang keine Fische jetzt im Herbst.
> DAS ist ein Problem!!!


Komm nach Kiel, kriegst du Zander Guiding


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Na ja... Herbst ist ziemlich jung - erst eine Woche und drei Tage.



Ein schöner Hecht, das wäre schon noch was. Mit Hechtproppen, zwischen buntem Herbstlaub im Wasser.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (2. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Komm nach Kiel, kriegst du Zander Guiding



Der Treffpunkt wurde ja schon bekannt gegeben.


----------



## jkc (3. Oktober 2021)

Also, Essen war geil. Sauna war geil. Fische gab's aber bisher keine.
Die Ruten bleiben aber drin, ich mache die Nachtwache.





 Wir hoffen auf die Dämmerung.

Grüße JK


----------



## kridkram (3. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Komm nach Kiel, kriegst du Zander Guiding


Nächsten Juni bin ich in Dahme, schon gebucht. Da werde ich dort mein Glück versuchen in Ostsee und natürlich NOK.
So ein Zander- guiding nimmt man gern an!


----------



## hans21 (3. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Auch einfach krank so dünne Pissharken als Karpfenhaken zu verkaufen. Totknüppeln sollte man diese Idioten...


Schon krass, jemanden totknüppeln wegen verbogener Haken.


----------



## DenizJP (3. Oktober 2021)

Du sagst es! Man sollte sie vorher über einen Weg von ihren Karpfenhaken barfuß laufen lassen!


----------



## daci7 (3. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Du sagst es! Man sollte sie vorher über einen Weg von ihren Karpfenhaken barfuß laufen lassen!


Sollen die sich totlachen oder was?


----------



## DenizJP (4. Oktober 2021)

war gestern am Rhein...joah...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin auch ganz froh drum, dass die Spinnen in unseren Gefilden hier harmlos sind. Sonst würden mich hier auch keine 10 Pferde ans Wasser kriegen


Hallo,

dann pass mal auf, dass Du keinen Dornfinger begegnest. Aber die kommen eher nicht in Zelte und sind bei uns auch nicht sehr häufig.
Ich hatte da vor Jahren mal einen unangnehme Begegnung mit dieser Spinne. Kam irgendwie in den Gummistiefel und biss mich dann in den Fuß. Eine Woche massive Gehbeschwerden und bis das ganz vorbei war, vergingen nochmal so zwei Wochen. Und das mir, als ausgesprochenen Spinnenfreund .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Melbock79 (4. Oktober 2021)

Moin, wünsche euch allen einen schönen Start in die neue Woche.
Vor ein paar Wochen auf der Seebrücke in Wismar gefunden. Also die brauche ich nirgends. hoffentlich findet ein Vogel oder beim nächsten Hochwasser ein Fisch sie.
Altweibeier Sommer sieht immer schön aus morgens und der Frühaufsteher zum Angeln hat eine entspannte Natur um sich.


----------



## kridkram (4. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Forscher haben herausgefunden .... und dann wieder rein.
> Fische kennen weder den Kalender noch den Wochentag noch die Uhrzeit.
> Ist wie mit dem Bier am Abend, dass dick machen soll. Wobei das Bier doch die Tageszeit gar nicht kennt.
> ..... oder so.


Bitte kläre mich auf! Mein IQ reicht nicht für deine Anspielung.
Zumal ich nur gesagt habe, das es nicht einen Zupfer gab, genau wie im Juni beim letzten Besuch hier!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> war gestern am Rhein...joah...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386587



Was macht im Rhein eigentlich die größere Plage aus, die Wollhandkrabbe oder die Grundel?

Oder sieht das jeder Angler wieder individuell? Weil er eventuell eine Möglichkeit gefunden hat, um einen der beiden Plagegeister wenigstens halbwegs herumzuangeln? 

Auf Spinnköder hatte ich hier zwar noch keine Wollhandkrabbe aber mit Naturködermontage auf Grund oder knapp darüber, da kann man sich sicher sein, dass sich demnächst eine Krabbe am Köder zu schaffen macht. Grundeln habe ich gottlob hier noch keine entdecken können. Wobei, wenn es sie im NOK gibt, dann müssten sie über kurz oder lang sicherlich auch die kleinen Gräben und Flussläufe hochziehen. Letztlich steht wohl alles irgendwie miteinander in Verbindung.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Oktober 2021)

also bisher ist das mein erster Kontakt mit den Plagegeistern.

war aber auch nur paar Mal am Rhein bisher Spinnfischen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2021)

Grundel finde ich gut !!!
Mittlerweile haben sich Barsch, Zander, Aal und co auf Grundel eingeschossen und wachsen dadurch gut ab…
Hoch lebe die Grundel, vergrault auch die Angler vom Wasser …


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. Oktober 2021)

Wo soll ich hin... links oder rechts???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Oktober 2021)

Links


----------



## Raven87 (4. Oktober 2021)

Links, ist auch weniger los


----------



## Localhorst (4. Oktober 2021)

rechts


----------



## ollidi (4. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wo soll ich hin... links oder rechts???


Geradeaus.


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich war rechts. Auser zwei kleine Mefo nachleüfer und unzähligen Hornis stupser wo einer ist hängengeblieben, ist  nichts zu melden.

Mann war der schwer zu fangen...


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wo soll ich hin... links oder rechts???
> Anhang anzeigen 386622
> Anhang anzeigen 386623


Hallo,

wirf ne Münze .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tomxxxtom (4. Oktober 2021)

Platz wechsel, Erste Wurf  gleich nachleüfer, Dritter Wurf... bumm.
War klein und ist im Drill ausgestiegen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahr auch in einer Stunde los Zandern…
Da stellt sich aber nicht die Frage ob rechts oder links sondern ein-oder zweistellig, will ich mal hoffen, grins…
Allen ein Fettes Petri die auch unterwegs sind…

Und dir viel Spaß tom…


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich war dann heute auch wieder auf Silberjagd. Erst wurde ich von der 130 Mio Jolle auch Gorch Fock genannt begrüßt die sich auf dem Weg nach Kiel befand, incl. Luftraumüberwachung und ein paar berittene Amazonen waren auch am Strand. So jetzt zum Angeln.... Fisch war da, gab ein paar Anfasser und zwei nicht küchentaugliche Meeforellen , Hornis zum Glück nicht.
TL


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Bitte kläre mich auf! Mein IQ reicht nicht für deine Anspielung.
> Zumal ich nur gesagt habe, das es nicht einen Zupfer gab, genau wie im Juni beim letzten Besuch


Na, dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich fange dann mal an …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2021)

Der erste ging schon mal … klein aber das kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Oktober 2021)

Wechsel mal die Stelle, drei kleine …
Komm später wieder hier hin
Mit der Hoffnung dass bessere ranrücken…


----------



## Packy (4. Oktober 2021)

Hm ich versuche es gerade nochmal am Rhein-Herne-Kanal auf Aal, wo ich im September noch 3 an dieser Stelle fangen konnte. Es ist 21.20 und die Grundeln lassen mich nicht in Ruhe. Als vor 2-3 Wochen Vollmond war, sowie in der Phase danach waren die Biester bei Dunkelheit am Ruhen. Aber zur Zeit sind die hier im Dunkeln fast genau so aktiv wie am Tag. Ich versuche es nun mal mit U-Pose - habe damit noch keine Erfahrung gemacht .

edit...
WAHNSINN!!! 3 Minuten nach meinem Posting...

Ein 60er Zander an meiner Feederrute mit aufgezogenem Tauwurm auf Grund!! Mein ernster Zander im Leben!!! Boah bin ich stolz!!! Ihr wisst nicht dass ich eigentlich eine schwer depressive Lebensphase habe, aber bei sowas... Boah


----------



## Melbock79 (4. Oktober 2021)

Seebrücke wendorf Wismar,  warscheinlich die ersten Heringe in der Bucht.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Oktober 2021)

Langsam zeigt sich der Herbst von seiner schönen Seite


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2021)

War nichts mit zweistellig aber mehr als halbes Dutzend ist’s doch geworden …
Die Krabben hatten Hochzeitstanz, konnte überraschenderweise auch drei verhaften…
Ansonsten war der Wind so stark, dass ich nur in Windschatten der Buhnen vernünftig angeln konnte…


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> War nichts mit zweistellig aber mehr als halbes Dutzend ist’s doch geworden …
> Die Krabben hatten Hochzeitstanz, konnte überraschenderweise auch drei verhaften…
> Ansonsten war der Wind so stark, dass ich nur in Windschatten der Buhnen vernünftig angeln konnte…


http://german.china.org.cn/culture/txt/2012-09/10/content_26482096.htm  ................


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> http://german.china.org.cn/culture/txt/2012-09/10/content_26482096.htm ................


Rezept brauche ich nicht, wollte nur sagen das ich die als lästigen Beifahg hatte.... Abmachen war nicht so schön...


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Oktober 2021)

Einfach herrlich.


----------



## Raven87 (7. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom: Unverschämtheit...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2021)

Wirklich geil!


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Oktober 2021)

Kanalsauger. Jetzt ist die Frage: hatte die Zander vertrieben oder angelockt?!


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Kanalsauger. Jetzt ist die Frage: hatte die Zander vertrieben oder angelockt?!
> Anhang anzeigen 386833


Wo bitte ist denn jetzt aktuell so ein geiles Wetter? Hier ist gerade grau in grau....


----------



## Esox 1960 (7. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist denn jetzt aktuell so ein geiles Wetter? Hier ist gerade grau in grau.


Schleswig-Holstein ,klar und Sonne satt.....................  .................


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir, Raum Bremen, ist auch schon den ganzen Tag strahlend Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein.
Leider schaffe ich es erst heute Nachmittag raus.
Mal sehen ob was geht.

Petri allen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2021)

In MV scheint auch die Sonne.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Oktober 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wo bitte ist denn jetzt aktuell so ein geiles Wetter? Hier ist gerade grau in grau....


Bei uns im schönen Schleswig Holstein


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Oktober 2021)

Der Luscher hat das ganze Wasser leer gesaugt. Wrrrr...
Erste Biss und Fisch 






War am schreiben da tauchte der hier mit n 30 Zander im Schnabel, hab nicht mal geschafft das kamera einschalten und schon war der Fisch im Bauch 




Krass.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2021)

Mistvieh...


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2021)

Grad kein aktuelles Live vom Wasser update aber heute Abend werd ich erneut mein Glück auf die Räuber probieren ^^

bin derweil mal meine Fänge dieses Jahr durchgegangen vom Main und anderen Flüssen...

4 Zander, 1 Wels, 1 Rapfen, 4 Hechte, 2 Barsche und 20 Aale....


wenn ich das der Zeit die ich am Wasser verbracht habe gegenüberstelle hätte ich mit der Zeit wohl mit eigenen Händen nen Haus bauen können.....


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Grad kein aktuelles Live vom Wasser update aber heute Abend werd ich erneut mein Glück auf die Räuber probieren ^^
> 
> bin derweil mal meine Fänge dieses Jahr durchgegangen vom Main und anderen Flüssen...
> 
> ...


Für mich war es kein gutes Angeljahr, man hat bei sehr vielen auch von nem sehr sehr schlechten Jahr gehört..Könnte auch am Wetter gelegen haben,


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2021)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Für mich war es kein gutes Angeljahr, man hat bei sehr vielen auch von nem sehr sehr schlechten Jahr gehört..Könnte auch am Wetter gelegen haben,


Zog sich allgemein durch alle Fischarten


----------



## feko (7. Oktober 2021)

Also ich habe dies Jahr ausgezeichnet gefangen. 
Vg


----------



## Zmann (7. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP 
Das ist doch egal das ist unser Hobby,es ist doch schön wen man draußen ist und wenn dabei noch Zielfisch kommt um so besser...es kann auch anders kommen,wie bei mir Fussball, Knall,Achillessehne durch, aus die Maus,ich komme vorerst nicht ans Wasser und das kotzt mich Mega an.
An alle die ans Wasser können...macht was draus!


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2021)

auch wieder wahr


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Also ich habe dies Jahr ausgezeichnet gefangen.
> Vg



Ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren.


----------



## Los 2 (7. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mistvieh...


Wieso Mistvieh??? Also das ist ein Tier und der jagt nur um satt zu werden. Das ist ihm in die Wiege gelegt wurden. Er weiss es nicht anders. Es gibt genug 2 Beinige “ Mistviehcher“ die sich nicht anders verhalten und denen ist das alles völlig egal und wenn mann sie darauf anspricht wird man mit einem Messer bedroht. Alles schon erlebt. Ich gebe dir recht wenn Du meinst es wird zu wenig gegen das Ungleichgewicht in der Natur getan (siehe der Wolf) aber auch daran ist nicht das Tier sondern wir Schuld.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2021)

Vielleicht wird das nochn gutes Hechtjahr. Samstag Morgen gehts ja mit der Spinnrute los. Habe ja sehr viel auf Karpfen geangelt bisher.

Vielleicht lässt sich ja ne gute Speisegröße fangen (60-80)


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. Oktober 2021)

Der soll die Grundel fressen - nicht den Zander!!! 
Hatte ich eine Flinte dabei... wie im Wilden Westen- schuldig gesprochen und  gleichzeitig mit Hilfe Schrotpatronen pulverisiert.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zog sich allgemein durch alle Fischarten


Eigentlich nicht, ich hatte 30 Arten gefangen dieses Jahr. also mehr als sonst. Dazu zwei Krustentierarten und viel Aufmerksamkeit. Von daher alles okay.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren, bin gerade vom Zandern wieder und das jetzt schon das dritte mal in der vergangenen Woche… Ein Durchschnitt von acht + bei den letzten Touren, was will man mehr …

Angeln is soooooo geil !!!!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, ich hatte 30 Arten gefangen dieses Jahr. also mehr als sonst. Dazu zwei Krustentierarten und viel Aufmerksamkeit. Von daher alles okay.


Und jetzt? Darum ging es doch gar nicht. Es geht um das Verhältnis zwischen Aufwand und Ertrag und dafür hätte es definitiv mehr sein können/müssen.
Aber wie gesagt, ich hab fast nur auf Karpfen geangelt und die sind ja sowieso ziemlich empfindlich was äußere Einflüsse angeht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Es geht um das Verhätlnis ziwschen Aufwand und Ertrag



Längere Karpfenansitze sind nunmal ziemlich aufwendig. Da steht dann das Verhältnis zum Nutzen schnell mal schief wenn es schlecht beißt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2021)

Das stimmt natürlich auffallend. Aber soooo schlecht wars ja auch nicht, paar dicke Muttis und schöne Fische konnte ich ja fangen. Und dafür, dass ich Anfänger bin...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2021)

Zecheriner Brücke. Leider sind keine Bärsche vor Ort.
Die Fahrt war umsonst.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zecheriner Brücke. Leider sind keine Bärsche vor Ort.
> Die Fahrt war umsonst.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386872



Dafür ist das Wetter schön.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zecheriner Brücke. Leider sind keine Bärsche vor Ort.
> Die Fahrt war umsonst.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386872


Die warten nicht immer auf einen, manchmal muss man die suchen …


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2021)

Hier kann man nur von der Brücke angeln. Sind leider keine Uferstellen vorhanden.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier kann man nur von der Brücke angeln. Sind leider keine Uferstellen vorhanden.



Ich habe einmal gegoogelt, vor kurzem war ich dort beruflich in der Gegend, in Wolgast bzw. genauer in der dortigen Peene-Werft. Es war ein ganz schöner Ritt von hier bis dahin. Früh morgens bzw. nachts im Dunkeln hin und abends im Dunkeln auch wieder zurück, viel gesehen habe ich also leider nicht. Aber eine schöne Landschaft habt Ihr dort. Vor allem die rot blinkenden Windkraftanlagen, beiderseits der A20, waren sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2021)

Bin noch woanders hingefahren und wenigstens nicht Schneider...


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Petri Prof, ich versuche es auch noch mal.
Erst mal senken ...  mit Wathose.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2021)

Ich würd so dermaßen in den Zufahrtsflüssen angeln   

Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass du das schonmal probiert hast? Da müsste doch was gehen


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Oktober 2021)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich würd so dermaßen in den Zufahrtsflüssen angeln
> 
> Aber ich gehe fest davon aus, dass du das schonmal probiert hast? Da müsste doch was gehen



Vincent - voll die Wiederholungsfrage  ... der arme Zokker ... 

R.S.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Angeln scharf. 
Mit Wurm dauert es keine 2 Minuten bis was beißt.


----------



## Zmann (8. Oktober 2021)

Viel Erfolg Mathias!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Mit Wurm dauert es keine 2 Minuten bis was beißt.



Geht ja gut los bei dir.
Viel Erfolg Mathias.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Dankeschön. 

Auf Wurm aller Kleinkram. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Auf Fisch gab es eben einen Aal. Gut ü 50, aber mein Mindestmaß hat er nicht ...  zurück ...


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Die 5 Art.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Bisschen größer (dafür auch dünner) aber immer noch zu klein.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Nachtangelstelle 











Mal sehen.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Na, 60??? Nachts sieht alles größer aus. 
Ich glaub aber schon.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

Petri Matthias !!!
Ein guter Start bis jetzt, weiter so …


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Danke


----------



## Blueser (8. Oktober 2021)

Das ist fast meine Ausbeute im ganzem Jahr ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Das ist fast meine Ausbeute im ganzem Jahr ...


Wenn es dich tröstet: Meine Ausbeute der letzten 10 Jahre  

Grussen Michael


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Geht doch ... so runde 75.


----------



## tomxxxtom (8. Oktober 2021)

Alter...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Geht doch ... so runde 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri zum bisherigen tollen Aalfang.
Hat der eine Aal (Tja, welchen meint er jetzt? ) tatsächlich eine so breite Schwanzflosse?


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Petri Dank
Ja das sind Raubaale, die haben mitunter sehr große Flossen. Machen auch ordentlich Druck beim Drill. Schwanzflosse kann man aber nicht sagen, die geht komplett rum ...  von After bis zum Kopf.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Geht doch ... so runde 75.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guten Tag erwischt, weiter so…
Ein richtig Fettes Petri meinerseits  nochmal und es sollen noch weitere folgen …


----------



## derporto (8. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank
> Ja das sind Raubaale, die haben mitunter sehr große Flossen. Machen auch ordentlich Druck beim Drill. Schwanzflosse kann man aber nicht sagen, die geht komplett rum ...  von After bis zum Kopf.



Dickes Petri, fette Aale, wie ich sie so gerne von dir sehe.

Alle auf Köfi?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Schwanzflosse kann man aber nicht sagen, die geht komplett rum ...  von After bis zum Kopf.



Da hast Du natürlich recht und ich habe mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt. Echt tolle Aale fängst Du da und mit Deinem kleinen Kajütboot bist Du wirklich top für solche Angelausflüge ausgerüstet. Genau richtig zum Angeln, keine riesen Angeberkarre aber auch keine offene Nussschale. Sehr schön und verhilft Dir mit Sicherheit zu dem einen oder anderen tollen Fisch & Foto.


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2021)

Danke.



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ... und es sollen noch weitere folgen …


Muss aber nicht, ich bin jetzt schon voll zufrieden. 



derporto schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, fette Aale, wie ich sie so gerne von dir sehe.
> 
> Alle auf Köfi?



Danke. 
Ja, alle auf Köfi, auch die im hellen. 4 auf Plötze einer auf Gründling. 

ZZ ist Flaute, mal sehen ob noch eine Beisszeit kommt. 
Ich werde mich jetzt mal auf's Ohr hauen.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2021)

Letzte 1,5h war noch eine Beissphase. 5 sehr vorsichtige Bisse. 3 sind hängen geblieben, wovon nur einer brauchbar war. 






Sehr feucht ist es, Nebel auf dem Wasser und oben ist ein fantastischer Sternenhimmel. 
Kalt.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2021)

Zu klein. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Arsch kalt.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Arsch kalt.


Hat dein Boot keine Standheizung -oder wie.


----------



## inextremo6 (9. Oktober 2021)

Hi Zokker, dickes Petri, das hat sich ja mal gelohnt. Ich war zwar auch mit Boot 2 Nächte draussen,  aber zu berichten gibt es eigentlich nichts.3 kleinere Aale  , so um die 50 u einen ca 60er Zander, der mit durfte. Aale schwimmen wieder, können sich in 5 bis 8 Jahren nochmal anstellen. So hab erstmal die Schnauze voll, hab mir heute Nacht ziemlich den Arsch  abgefroren


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2021)

Ja Paul kann man nix machen. Petri Dank. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


















Hab mich noch mal ins Tiefe gelegt.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hat dein Boot keine Standheizung -oder wie.


Viel besser.


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Viel besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja farreck - willst du da Torfbrühe zu Briketts verdichten, oder sind das bereits aufgeschmolzene? Sieht ja übel aus. ....aber wenns warm macht. ... los zünd's an - mal sehen, ob's brennt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Viel besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein solches Boot + ein passendes Gewässer dazu, das ist schon ein Traum. 

Von der Größe her scheint es auf jeden Fall noch auf einen Trailer zu passen. Geht es dann irgendwo in einem Yachthafen ins Winterlager oder ab nach Hause, unter einer Plane neben den Schuppen?


----------



## Fattony (9. Oktober 2021)

So Kollegen.

Ich geh heut ans Wasser. Und wehe es beisst wieder nix.

2021. 21 Fischtage. 19 Schneidertage

Muahaahahaha


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
eigentlich wollte ich Gestern nicht los, weil die Windvorhersage nichts gutes versprach, aber zum Mittag nahmen die Winde fahrt auf, also los. Am Strand angekommen sah es mehr als vielversprechend aus, ich hätte es verbrieft das hier heute Fisch geht. Aber dieses Jahr war es an diesem Platz wie verhext und in Sachen Meerforelle sehr , sehr Mau, im Gegensatz zu den Jahren davor, wo jeder Trip dorthin immer mindestens eine mitnehmbare  Meerforelle brachte. Tja was soll ich schreiben, der Platz war verseucht von Minihornfischen...... aber so ist das, hätte ja auch anders sein können. Aber ok, wer nicht los zieht fängt nichts. Montag und Dienstag zieht der Wind wieder an und dann geht es in die nächste Runde.... allen die losziehen stramme Leinen.


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ein solches Boot + ein passendes Gewässer dazu, das ist schon ein Traum.
> 
> Von der Größe her scheint es auf jeden Fall noch auf einen Trailer zu passen. Geht es dann irgendwo in einem Yachthafen ins Winterlager oder ab nach Hause, unter einer Plane neben den Schuppen?


Ich glaube, er hat einen Bootsschuppen. Mit Winde und so ...


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ja farreck - willst du da Torfbrühe zu Briketts verdichten, oder sind das bereits aufgeschmolzene? Sieht ja übel aus. ....aber wenns warm macht. ... los zünd's an - mal sehen, ob's brennt.



Kaffee türkisch, so wie ich ihn mag. 











Feierabend


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er hat einen Bootsschuppen. Mit Winde und so ...



Das wird ja immer besser.


----------



## zokker (9. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er hat einen Bootsschuppen. Mit Winde und so ...


so ist es ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin heute mal etwas die Barsch Bobber wässern. Auf die klassische Art, mit durchgebundener Schnur und ein paar Split Shots vor dem Haken. 





Dazu habe ich die gute ABU 505 reaktiviert.





In der Hoffnung, dass auf Tauwurm ein schöner Barsch einsteigt.





Bisher tut sich nichts aber am Gegenufer hat vorhin auch ein Seehund die beiden dort sitzenden Angler besucht. Gesehen habe ich ihn auch aber leider taugt mein Telefon nicht für so weit entfernte Motive. 





Na ich werde gleich noch einmal umziehen, hier sind sicherlich erst einmal alle Fische geflohen. Nur mit Rucksackhocker, Rute & Kescher bewaffnet sollte das aber kein Problem darstellen. 





Euch noch viel Spaß & ebenfalls die eine oder andere Seehundsichtung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2021)

Tolle Posen, Banksi !


----------



## bobbl (9. Oktober 2021)

Ziemlich windig und ereignislos.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Bisher tut sich leider noch nichts aber ich gebe nicht auf. Da in den Büschen muss doch irgendwo ein Barsch lauern.





Oder hier? Wobei ich mir die Posen unter der Brücke sicherlich nur an einem alten Mofa oder Fahrrad abreiße.





Großer Mist sind allerdings diese bleifreien Lotbleie von Zebco. Wenn ich jetzt ein Lotblei zum Einstellen von feinen Stippposen hätte, okay. Aber das Ding wiegt 20 Gramm und die Öse ist so dermaßen klein, dass das Öhr meines Hakens nicht hindurchpasst. 





Na mal schauen, noch ist der Tag jung und eben zuppelte doch einmal etwas am Bobber.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Oktober 2021)

Alter Schwede - gibt es da Zander?

Und Aal ?

Und Butt ?

Sieht mir da schwer verdächtig nach aus - Tideabhängig?

R.S.


----------



## Lil Torres (9. Oktober 2021)

ich beneide euch jungs welche es dieses wochenende ans wasser schaffen. eigentlich war übers wochenende eine tour an den haringvliet geplant. stattdessen liege ich seit mittwoch flach und musste den trip heute morgen schweren herzens absagen. die gesundheit geht vor und ich muss auch schauen das ich meine bevorstehende woche urlaub nicht noch komplett im bett verbringe.

verschnupfte grüße und allen ein schönes wochenende...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2021)

Gute Besserung, Lil !


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

_Mission accomplished! _




Klein aber mein bzw. schwimmt er natürlich wieder.

Der Seehund kam auch noch mal vorbei, so dass ich ihn kurz filmen konnte. Wie stellt man eigene Videos hier ein?

Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag, bei schönstem Sonnenwetter.


----------



## Lil Torres (9. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Lil !


lieben dank, prof!!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Alter Schwede - gibt es da Zander?
> 
> Und Aal ?
> 
> ...



Meinst Du meine Bilder? Alle drei Fischarten gibt es hier, ja. Und leider dazu auch unzählige Wollhandkrabben. Deshalb braucht man schon gute Nerven und einen großen Ködervorrat, gerade beim Nachtangeln.

Tidenabhängig nicht direkt, nur wenn sie in die Nordsee entwässern, ändert sich mal etwas der Zug auf dem Wasser. Wirklich Ebbe bzw. Niedrigwasser habe ich hier erst zweimal erlebt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt will er es noch mal wissen aber natürlich mit Stahlvorfach.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Leider ist es mir unmöglich hier das Video des Seehundes hochzuladen. Bei Instagram & Co. möchte ich dafür nicht extra einen Account erstellen müssen. In eine GIF-Datei umgewandelt bekomme ich es hier leider auch nicht als bewegtes Bild rein. Wenig anwenderfreundlich, das muss ich schon sagen. Könnte man das wohl bitte einmal irgendwie nachbessern? Besten Dank.

Also vorerst leider nur als Standbild aber der Seehund ist wenigstens zu erkennen.


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Bei uns in Thüringen wäre das eine Zeitungsschlagzeile wert ...


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Na ja, was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Vor über 50 Jahren habe ich als Jugendlicher die ersten Möven bei uns gesehen.  Bis dato gab es nur Spatzen, Amseln und Krähen bei uns ...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (9. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns in Thüringen wäre das eine Zeitungsschlagzeile wert ...



Weit ist die Nordsee hier tatsächlich nicht mehr entfernt, von daher ist der Seehund sicherlich nicht so ungewöhnlich. Trotzdem, das hiesige Flusssystem hat eigentlich keinen freien Zugang zur Nordsee bzw. ist noch eine Sielanlage im Weg. Ich denke nicht, dass Tiere von der Größe eines Seehundes dort passieren können. Wahrscheinlich ist er aus dem Hafenbecken ein kurzes Stück über Land gerobbt und hat sich dann in den Fluss plumpsen lassen und schlägt sich nun den Bauch mit Rotaugen und Zandern voll. Aber soll er machen, ich fand den kleinen Kerl heute echt spitze.


----------



## Blueser (9. Oktober 2021)

Seehunde wären mir jedenfalls lieber als Kormorane. Also, wenn ich die Wahl hätte ...


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Leider ist es mir unmöglich hier das Video des Seehundes hochzuladen. Bei Instagram & Co. möchte ich dafür nicht extra einen Account erstellen müssen. In eine GIF-Datei umgewandelt bekomme ich es hier leider auch nicht als bewegtes Bild rein. Wenig anwenderfreundlich, das muss ich schon sagen. Könnte man das wohl bitte einmal irgendwie nachbessern? Besten Dank.


Wenn du ein Android Handy hast, hast du wahrscheinlich auch einen Google Account. Der ist auch gleichzeitig für Youtube, wo du das dann hochladen und hier verlinken kannst.


----------



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2021)

gestern hab ich nach fünf Wochen Abstinenz mal wieder das Wasser gepflügt und nicht
ein Schwänzchen zu sehen bekommen - morgen geh ich in die Pilze - hoffentlich
verstecken die sich nicht so das ich sie nicht finde ,sonst jehe ick wieda anjeln .


----------



## DenizJP (10. Oktober 2021)

Bin nun am Wasser angekommen 

schauen wir mal was heute geht


----------



## kridkram (10. Oktober 2021)

Bin gestern Abend nochmal los an meine Talsperre. Waren gegen halb 3 von der Ostsee zurück und so um 6 bin ich los. Ab nächste Woche wird die Hauptsperre um 5m abgesenkt und der Vorstau komplett abgelassen, da der Schieber nicht mehr richtig öffnet.
Schnell paar Köfis gesenkt und Würmer hatte ich von der Ostsee mitgebracht und rein damit. Bis um 10 hab ich ausgehalten, dann war es einfach zu kalt für meine Klamotten, allerdings war ich mit dem Ergebnis auch zufrieden. 
74 und 62cm


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> ...
> Schnell paar Köfis gesenkt und Würmer hatte ich von der Ostsee mitgebracht und rein damit. ...



Schön ... Petri

beide Aale auf Wurm?


----------



## Fattony (10. Oktober 2021)

Hiermit taufe ich mich hochoffiziell den Titel: Schneiderkönig.

Keine Ahnung was los ist. Evt. nächstes Jahr wieder öfters auf den Teich angeln.
Ich glaube nämlich, dass ich einfach zu Dumm für die Donau bin.


----------



## feko (10. Oktober 2021)

Bist du nicht... Arbeite dich rein.


----------



## Fattony (10. Oktober 2021)

Versuche ich ja. Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich das alles auch überdenke. Zielfisch: Zander, Hecht & Waller. Karpfen habe ich in meinem Leben genug gefangen.
Vorwiegend mit Köderfischen oder Tauwürmern.

Ausbeute dieses Jahr: 1 Zander (57cm)

Eventuell überdenke ich die ganze Sache auch und sollte mich wieder back to the roots bringen. In der kalten Jahreszeit widme gehe ich nun auch bewusst weg vom Spinnfischen. (Ging dieses Jahr sowieso nichts)

Da der Hecht dieses Jahr noch ganz weit oben auf meiner Liste steht. (Ein Jahr ohne Hecht???) werde ich es mit Makrelen & Sardinen versuchen.

Meine Frau ist wenigstens von meiner Motivation verwundert.

Edit: Evt. hat wer eine Idee wie ich Single Hook (Drillinge nicht erlaubt) Köderfische aufpoppen lasse. Einzige Idee wäre atm ähnlich wie Kebaprig. Die Strömung macht das Posenangeln zeitweise sehr schwer.


----------



## kridkram (10. Oktober 2021)

De


zokker schrieb:


> beide Aale auf Wurm?


Der Grössere auf ne ca 10cm Plötze und der Kleinere auf 1 Tauwurm am 2er Wurmhaken.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Oktober 2021)

War ein schöner Sonntagmorgen.
Insgesamt zu zweit 26 Barsche und 2 kleinere Rapfen verhaftet


----------



## kridkram (10. Oktober 2021)

Sonnenbarsch?


----------



## DenizJP (10. Oktober 2021)

Ganz normale Flussbarsche im Rhein 
Aber allesamt mit dieser Fleckenkrankheit


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Oktober 2021)

Heute bin ich mit leichtem Gepäck noch einmal die restlichen Stunden von der gestrigen Tageskarte nutzen.







Anderer Tag, neue Stelle und neues Glück.

















Zwar kein Flussbarsch aber auch ein Kaulbarsch ist ein Barsch. 






Seehunde gibt es dieses Mal keine.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Heute bin ich mit leichtem Gepäck noch einmal die restlichen Stunden von der gestrigen Tageskarte nutzen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387107
> 
> ...



Hey, du hast ja auch son Flüsschen dort wie ich hier.
Bin gespannt was du da noch so rausholst.
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hey, du hast ja auch son Flüsschen dort wie ich hier.
> Bin gespannt was du da noch so rausholst.
> Viel Erfolg.



Vielen Dank! Im Wesentlichen werden sich unsere Flüsschen wohl tatsächlich nicht großartig voneinander unterscheiden. Nicht allzu breit, mit einer eher gemächlichen Strömung und weite Teile sich durch Felder & Wiesen windend. Mit sehr viel Glück lässt sich auch hier eine Bachforelle erwischen oder aber eine Meerforelle. Die Döbel heißen hier allerdings Aland.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Die Döbel heißen hier allerdings Aland.



Alande gibt's hier nur selten. Döbel dominiert.
Lass dich nicht ablenken.....beißt bestimmt gleich etwas....


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2021)

Geschichte zum Fang. 
Wie immer war ich auf, die mich nicht leiden könnenden Zander, aus. Also leichte 5g Rute. 35 Monovorfach und dünnes Geflecht, - 12er oder so. 
Nach ein paar würfen knallte es ordentlich, und er riss sogleich ca 15m Schnur von der Rolle, bis ich ihn das erste mal drehen konnte. 
Dann erschlaffte die Schnur. - Mist verlohren. Schelles einkurbeln bis vor die Füsse. Dann war er wieder. 
Er lies sich weder blicken noch konnte ich Schnur gewinnen. Ein hin und her. 
Normal gelingt es im Drill, ein Einschätzung der Art zu tätigen. Diesmal nicht. 
Schwankte zwischen Waller am anfang, dann Grosshecht, nachdem er in Ufernähe war auf Grosszander. Was wars, ein am Schwanz gehakter Minnischnürefisch. Zieht man das Foto gross, sieht man die Stelle. 
An dem feinem Gerät ein tolles Erlebnis. 
Die, die nur einen Satz lesen wollen. 
Wieder kein Zander.


----------



## thanatos (10. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bin nun am Wasser angekommen
> 
> schauen wir mal was heute geht
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387061


watt willste da schauen , es is zappenduster


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (10. Oktober 2021)

Noch als Nachtrag zu dem gestrigen Seehund. Heute auf dem Weg zum Angeln ist mir eine Frau begegnet, welche mir Petri Heil wünschte und daraufhin ein kurzes Gespräch zustande kam. Als ich ihr von dem Seehund erzählte wusste sie mir zu erzählen, dass dieser bereits seit ein paar Jahren dort in dem Flussabschnitt anzutreffen ist. Dem Gespräch nach ist sie wohl Mitglied im örtlichen Angelverein, denn als ich die dort toll freigemähten Angelstellen erwähnte, erzählte sie mir von dem Hegefischen, welches erst vor kurzem dort stattgefunden hätte. Das erklärte auch die Schilder, mit den Nummern an den Angelplätzen.

Aber dreimal dürft ihr raten, wer laut der Frau das Hegefischen gesprengt hat?


----------



## DenizJP (11. Oktober 2021)

Barsche zuppeln macht mehr Spaß als ich dachte


----------



## Melbock79 (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
Sonne von ca 7 Uhr bis 12:15 Uhr in der Wismarer Bucht mit etwas hochnebel. Es ziehen gerade Wolken aus Westen bis nordwest auf. Die sind über ne stunde zu spät, eigentlich waren die auf 11 Uhr angesagt.
Der Hering im Wismarer Hafen war wohl viel eher dort heute morgen, als ich oder er zeigt sich nur am Abend. In wohlenberg sind auch einige gefangen worden am Sonntag.
Bin mal gespannt wie die nächsten 4 Wochen so werden.


----------



## tomxxxtom (11. Oktober 2021)

Dann viel Spaß am Wasser und hoffentlich hast du genug Proviant für die nächste 4 Wochen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich probiere es gerade an der Alz, Abfluss vom Chiemsee, auf Hecht oder was sonst immer beißt…


----------



## Mikesch (11. Oktober 2021)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ich probiere es gerade an der Alz, Abfluss vom Chiemsee, auf Hecht oder was sonst immer beißt…


An der Stelle gibt es auch schöne Barben und Aitel.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich habe dann heute die Woche mit einem dreistündigen Trip an die Ostsee eingeläutet. Die Bedingungen waren ok. Richtiges Meerforellenwetter. Wind, Wolken, Sonne, Regenschauer, Boen bis 50 Km/h. Anglerherz was willst du "Meer", ja es hätte ein bisschen mehr Wasser sein können. Es fing flau an, erst einmal mit Blech versucht, nichts null. Dann gewechselt auf den altbewährten Köder und gleich beim ersten Wurf, an die selbe Stelle wo vorher der Blinker hinflog , Rute krumm, unfassbar. Eine blitzeblanke knapp 40er Meerforelle hatten den Einzelhaken inhaliert, durfte wieder schwimmen. Tja und dann war es das dann auch, weiter ging nichts, null. Ja so sind Sie die silbernen Diven..... aber schön war es wie immer.... Morgen geht es in die nächste Runde, bei noch besseren Bedingungen, schauen wir mal....
TL


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Oktober 2021)

Endlich mal wieder Zeit für einen Nachtansitz.
Ruten liegen. Aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Ein mir neuer See ohne jegliche Struktur. Beim befüttern des zweiten Platzes ist auch noch ein Bügel aus der Spomb ausgebrochen. So musste ich dann blindlings übers Schilf vom anderen ufer aus mit der Kelle füttern. 
Mal schauen ob ich heute Nacht die neu erstandene Matte einweihen kann.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (11. Oktober 2021)

Und es hat dann doch noch geklappt an der Alz


----------



## Melbock79 (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
Heute morgen keine Bisse von Hering  nur ein paar Baby hornys aufgeschreckt.
Am Abend war auch nichts am haken.
Aber bei den anderen, fang waren 2 Baby horny, 2 kleine barsche, ca 10 Heringe, 1 Makrele, 1 Sprotte bei insgesamt ca 20 Angler die auf Hering waren.

Bei den aalfänger , soweit ich mitbekommen habe, jede Menge schwarz Maul grundeln, die hier in Wismar auch groppe genannt wird.
Ob noch nen aal an den haken ging, weiss ich nicht. Da ich um 21:15uhr aus dem Hafen abmaschiert bin.
Bin gespannt was so noch in den nächsten Tagen an Fängen gibt. Werde definitiv auch die aal angel mitnehmen.


----------



## seatrout61 (11. Oktober 2021)

Konnte heute abend  an der Grundrute auf Köderfisch meine erste Quappe ever fangen, hat sich ein bisschen übernommen mit dem ordentlichen Zander-Köder, hing deshalb ganz vorne am Einzelhaken, hatte 34,99cm und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Jason (12. Oktober 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> hatte 34,99cm


----------



## ragbar (12. Oktober 2021)

Mikesch schrieb:


> An der Stelle gibt es auch schöne Barben und Aitel.


Sxxbxxxx!


----------



## Niklas32 (12. Oktober 2021)

Das war mal eine sehr schlafreiche nacht. Nicht einmal ein bisschen Gezuppel auf Wurm. 
Naja, die Hoffnung steht, dass im Sonnenaufgang einer abläuft.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Oktober 2021)

Wie ihr alle noch auf Aal angeln könnt


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Oktober 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> ... hatte 34,99cm...


Damit deutlich untermassig, oder?


----------



## seatrout61 (12. Oktober 2021)

Ich war gerade beim Einpacken und über den Fang der mir bis dato unbekannten Fischart sehr überrascht...wusste zwar ungefähr, was ich da gefangen habe...aber war mir in dem Moment nicht klar über Schonzeiten/-maß...zuhause gecheckt...Mindestmaß in SH 35cm, Schonzeit im Januar/Februar und in der Elbe und deren Nebenflüssen ganzjährig...da lag ich mit meinen geschätzten 34,99cm goldrichtig...sollte der Fisch überlebt haben.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle noch auf Aal angeln könnt



Können kann man immer. Ob es aber auch Sinn macht, das ist wieder eine ganz andere Frage. Trotzdem werde ich zum Beispiel nicht aufgeben in Norddeutschland auf Huchen zu angeln. Irgendwann muss es doch einfach klappen, bei so viel Beharrlichkeit.


----------



## thanatos (12. Oktober 2021)

meinen spätesten Aal habe ich mal Ende Oktober am Tag gefangen auf Gründling 
Die Pose ging unter und dann nix mehr - nach ca. 30 min ging dann das Gezerre los 
den vermeintlichen Hänger zu lösen endlich geschafft hab ich mich doch über die Gegenwehr
gewundert - ein schöner ü 80 cm Aal - also nix ist unmöglich und die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt .


----------



## Niklas32 (12. Oktober 2021)

Mein Gedanke dabei ist immer, dass, wenn ich sowieso auf Karpfen ansitze und vom Sommer noch Würmer habe, ich auch abends die Stipprute raushängen kann. Hat mir letztes Jahr bei meiner Jahresabschlusssession auch noch nen Aal beschert.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. Oktober 2021)

An den tiefen Naturseen in SH z.B, im Gr. Plöner See läuft die Aalsaison für einige Spezis jetzt erst richtig los.
Die Burschen kennen ungefähr die Plätze, in den tiefen Löchern,wo die Aale überwintern.Wenn man richtig
hart im nehmen ist,kann man das auch noch, im Dezember bei Schneetreiben machen.Masse ist da aber auch nicht
mehr zu holen,dafür aber klasse.3-5 pfündige Feuerwehrschläuche,sind bei den Spezis,die das schon jahrelang machen,
immer wieder mal ,......mit dabei.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Oktober 2021)

Moin ,
heute ging es in die nächste Runde an meinen Lieblingsstrand. Hat alles gepasst. Wind, Welle, Sonne, Wolken, Wasserstand. Wenn gleich es auch etwas Krautlastig war, trotz Einzelhaken. In den ersten 45 Minuten ging nichts. Ich war schon am überlegen auf Blech zu wechseln, aber wie sagt man immer, vertraue deinem Köder. Ein paar Minuten später kam der Einschlag und am Ende hing eine schöne 55 er blitzeblanke Schönheit, die sich den Einzelhaken bis zum Schlunt inhaliert hatte. Ansonsten ging in den darauf folgenden zwei Stunden nichts weiter. Aber alles gut und die schöne geht heute Abend in den Backofen.
TL


----------



## DenizJP (12. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer Notfalls Lachsfilets ausm Rewe an den Haken hängen und sagen die Haie haben unterwegs den Huchen angenagt


----------



## Skott (12. Oktober 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin ,
> heute ging es in die nächste Runde an meinen Lieblingsstrand. Hat alles gepasst. Wind, Welle, Sonne, Wolken, Wasserstand. Wenn gleich es auch etwas Krautlastig war, trotz Einzelhaken. In den ersten 45 Minuten ging nichts. Ich war schon am überlegen auf Blech zu wechseln, aber wie sagt man immer, vertraue deinem Köder. Ein paar Minuten später kam der Einschlag und am Ende hing eine schöne 55 er blitzeblanke Schönheit, die sich den Einzelhaken bis zum Schlunt inhaliert hatte. Ansonsten ging in den darauf folgenden zwei Stunden nichts weiter. Aber alles gut und die schöne geht heute Abend in den Backofen.
> TL


Petri Günter, ein toller Fisch!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Oktober 2021)

Danke Wolfgang,
ja die ging richtig gut ab und ist auch zweimal richtig aus dem Wasser gesprungen, aber ich konnte sie richtig müde Drillen.


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Oktober 2021)

Heute nochmal etwas freie Zeit am Wasser nutzen. Nebenbei habe ich auch gleich noch eine Rute mit den restlichen Partikeln vom letzten Nachtansitz für einen Karpfen abgelegt. 
Bisher aber sehr verhalten hier.


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Oktober 2021)

Nach einer Weile wurde der Futterplatz doch angenommen. Allerdings bisher nur brassen. Die aber zuhauf. 
Gerade heute wollte ich mir für die Winterhechtangelei einen schönen Vorrat großer Rotaugen anlegen.

Das zu tippen hat echt ne Weile gedauert, da ich drei mal von einem hübschen Brassen unterbrochen wurde.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Oktober 2021)

2 Stunden angeln und kein Kontakt. 





Der da, erst nachdem zweiten "Warnschuss" hatte sich verp... .


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2021)

Petri
Der Fisch hat ein richtiges Gesicht 
Hab ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Melbock79 (13. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> An den tiefen Naturseen in SH z.B, im Gr. Plöner See läuft die Aalsaison für einige Spezis jetzt erst richtig los.
> Die Burschen kennen ungefähr die Plätze, in den tiefen Löchern,wo die Aale überwintern.Wenn man richtig
> hart im nehmen ist,kann man das auch noch, im Dezember bei Schneetreiben machen.Masse ist da aber auch nicht
> mehr zu holen,dafür aber klasse.3-5 pfündige Feuerwehrschläuche,sind bei den Spezis,die das schon jahrelang machen,
> immer wieder mal ,......mit dabei.



Okay, und da unten sind mehr als 10 Grad Plus? Ich habe gelesen der aal macht unter 10 Grad das Maul nicht mehr auf und schläft.

Hol dir ein paar kleiderstücke aus Russland übers Internet und du hältst den kältesten mischmaschwinter Deutschland im warmen durch.
Ehemalige Arbeitskollegen aus nen Biohof haben sich stiefen geholt von dort. Die lachen ständig über andere die kalte Zehen in ihren deutschen Stiefeln haben.
Zwiebellook mit themounterwäsche hält auch viel Kälte ab.

Gestern Hering angeln in Wismar. Ca 5 Heringe, 2 waren bei mir dran. Die liegen schön in streifen auf Reis Salz Bad. Denn ich habe zu Freunden gesagt, die ersten 3 Herbst Heringe gehen vor Weihnachten als Köder an den haken für ne mefo zu Weihnachten oder Silvester.
Mal schauen wie es heute aussieht.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
ich war dann heute auch noch einmal los, frei nach dem Motto "alte Welle bringt Forelle". Bedingungen waren gut und der Wind kam seitlich versetzt. Am dritten Spot spürte ich einen Schlag auf den Köder. Konnte nur zwei Ursachen haben, entweder Qualle(waren keine da) oder große Meerforelle, sofort Spinstopp nichts.  Die ganz Großen machen das immer so. Köder mit Kopfschlag "betäuben" und dann zufassen. Also dran bleiben, nach dem 10 Wurf gab es 10 Meter vor mir den Einschlag, aber was für einen und der Fisch nahm Schnur und die Rolle quitschte.. Dann sprang Sie aus dem Wasser, Sch....... voll eingefärbt und das machte Sie noch zweimal mehr. Aber ich hatte Sie unter Kontrolle. Dann konnte Sie sich erstmal im Kescher beruhigen und ich habe Sie dann versucht zu fotografieren, kommt aber nicht so ganz rüber, nicht gemessen aber gut geschätzt Ü70. Man kennt sich ja mi diesen Kalibern aus... ok, Haken raus, Küssi auf die Stirn und zurückgesetzt. Dann musste ich mich  erst einmal runterfahren und am Strand entspannt eine Ziggi inhaliert.... 20 Meter weiter wieder ins Wasser rein. Den Köder dorthin geworfen wie ich vorher stand. Keine drei Umdrehungen auf der Rolle und wieder so ein Einschlag und der Fisch nahm Schnur und viermal hinter einander aus dem Wasser, Silber..... auch die konnte sicher gelandet werden..... Ü 60 ,aber Sie war an den Flanken schon ganz zart bräunlich. Nee, die ging auch wieder zurück zum Baby machen.... 
Ja war wieder ein schöner Angelnachmittag.
TL


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2021)

Rumsdibums.
93er Double








Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2021)

Ui, Fatty


----------



## DenizJP (13. Oktober 2021)

Angelst du an einem See? Sehe bei dir nur fette Hechte am Start ^^


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2021)

Na, es gibt die Jungs auch durchaus in klein hier:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Schicht im Schacht jetzt.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Na, es gibt die Jungs auch durchaus in klein hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür um so schöner gezeichnet 
Petri


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2021)

Danke, was soll ich sagen.
Ich konnt´s nicht lassen und musste noch paar Würfe machen und hab´s mit nem Chatterbait und ner zerfetzten Hand bezahlt. Aber gut, der Abend bleibt trotzdem in positiver Erinnerung.
Die Verletzung des Kiemenbogens war alt / in Heilung.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (14. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Danke, was soll ich sagen.
> Ich konnt´s nicht lassen und musste noch paar Würfe machen und hab´s mit nem Chatterbait und ner zerfetzten Hand bezahlt. Aber gut, der Abend bleibt trotzdem in positiver Erinnerung.
> Die Verletzung des Kiemenbogens war alt / in Heilung.
> 
> ...



Großes Petri zu den tollen Hechten und natürlich auch eine gute Besserung, für die ramponierte Flosse. 

Jetzt hat dieser Hecht sicherlich Blut geleckt und wird eventuell zum Man-Eater, so wie einst diese beiden Löwen in der afrikanischen Tsavo-Region.


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Oktober 2021)

Was von Ruums an der Rute. 
Gerade 10 Minuten am Wasser und so ein Ding.
Wunderschön.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Oktober 2021)

Dickes Petri von mir, sehr schöner Fisch.....


----------



## DenizJP (14. Oktober 2021)

Heute erneut Barsche zuppeln am Rhein gewesen.
Ein Spaß auf der leichten Barschrute


----------



## derporto (14. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute erneut Barsche zuppeln am Rhein gewesen.
> Ein Spaß auf der leichten Barschrute
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zu den schönen Fischen.

Beeinträchtigt die Fleckenkrankheit die Fische eigentlich?


----------



## DenizJP (14. Oktober 2021)

Gute Frage 

jemand meinte im Winter verschwindet sie wieder


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wunderschön.


Da stimme ich zu.

Ohne das Bild darüber hätte ich nicht auf Ostsee getippt.


----------



## fishhawk (14. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


derporto schrieb:


> Beeinträchtigt die Fleckenkrankheit die Fische eigentlich?


Soweit ich weiß, sind das Parasiten.


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Was von Ruums an der Rute.
> Gerade 10 Minuten am Wasser und so ein Ding.
> Wunderschön.


Welche Yasei LTD ist das? Sehe es gibt keine Mefo-Rute in der Serie, oder zumindest habe ich keine gefunden.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## tomxxxtom (14. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin der Fremdgehe. 
Für mich gibst nicht sowas wie Mefo, Barsch, Zander oder Hecht Rute.

Es ist die Yasei LTD Zander Finesse Jigging 270 10-35g.
Das ist einfach die perfekte Katapult für die Savage Gear Line Thru Sandeel in 19g.


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2021)

Biegekurve sieht mega gut aus, weshalb ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass es eine Zanderrute sein kann.
Meine Mefo in Estland habe ich auch mit meiner Zanderrute gefangen.

Danke


----------



## Niklas32 (15. Oktober 2021)

Nach etlichen fehlattacken auf nen Frosch ist an einer weniger krautigen Stelle mal nen hübscher Pfannenbarsch eingestiegen.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (15. Oktober 2021)

Ich probiere es heute am Chiemsee auf Hecht…werde mir nachher noch ein Boot leihen. Schaun mer mal…


----------



## Niklas32 (15. Oktober 2021)

Zielfisch


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2021)

Petri an alle. 

Ich bin auch noch mal los. 
Regen ist durch und es windet ein wenig (bis 50km/h in Böen).
Senken ...


----------



## Zmann (15. Oktober 2021)

Es riecht nach Aal  ...viel Glück allen!


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2021)

Danke. 
Senken hat länger gedauert. 
Im Tiefen angeln geht heute nicht, zu windig, macht keinen Sinn. 
Hab mich gleich an Ufer gelegt. Selbe Stelle wie letzte Woche.? Mach ich zwar nicht so gern, aber geht nicht anders ... Wind. 







	

		
			
		

		
	
Strömung wie sau.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Oktober 2021)

Na dann mal Petri, hoffe auf schöne Eimerbilder mit Schlangen


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2021)

Danke, ja da hoffe ich auch drauf. 
Aber WT 10,5°C, mal sehen ... nur Miniköfis. 

Abendrot, schön Wetter droht.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2021)

2 Biss und der hat nicht los gelassen. Ü70. 

Ich hatte ja schon nicht mehr dran geglaubt.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2021)




----------



## inextremo6 (16. Oktober 2021)

Petri Zokker, immerhin ein richtig guter Aal. Inspiriert mich die für die kommende Woche noch einmal richtig durchzustarten.
Nachdem ich mal eine Woche ohne zu angeln durchgehalten habe, muss ich feststellen,mir fehlt irgend etwas.
Zumal sich das Wetter ja noch einmal von seiner besten Seite zeigen soll. Meine eigene Zielvorgabe ist erfüllt, aber für nen dicken Herbstaal bin ich immer offen.
Andererseits ist es jetzt wirklich schon Hardcore ca. 14 Std.+im Boot zu hocken,aber was macht man nicht alles für seine Lieblingsfische und schlafen kann man noch den ganzen Winter........


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2021)

Danke Paul. 
Wie du sagst, man muß schon ganz schön verrückt sein, bei dem Wetter. 
Hast du ein offenes Boot?


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Oktober 2021)

Ja bis jetzt noch. Aber ich arbeite dran.Vorgesehen war ein neues schon für 2020, aber leider hat mir die Pandemie einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Meine Branche ist leider die am stärksten betroffene. Aaaaber es wird.......


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich mal rauszoome, beim Echolot und mir die Aufzeichnungen der letzten 2 Jahre so anschau ... Mystery


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2021)

Ready to roll out  
Wetter ist besser als erwartet, fast schon zu gut. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal rauszoome, beim Echolot und mir die Aufzeichnungen der letzten 2 Jahre so anschau ... Mystery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Standorttreu wie eine dicke Bachforelle.
Heißt das Du bleibst stets in diesem Teil des Sees?


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2021)

Tja, also bis hier hin nur ein eindeutiger Fehlbiss und paar Unregelmäßigkeiten in steilen Abbiegemanövern, die ich nicht so richtig einordnen kann.  
Ansonsten nix.
Aber mindestens 3h geht's noch weiter.


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Tja, also bis hier hin nur ein eindeutiger Fehlbiss und paar Unregelmäßigkeiten in steilen Abbiegemanövern, die ich nicht so richtig einordnen kann.
> Ansonsten nix.
> Aber mindestens 3h geht's noch weiter.


Bitte lass ihn schneidern, bitte bitte. Ich komm sonst langsam nicht mehr klar mit seinen Fangerfolgen  

Nein Spaß, wünsch dir noch viel Petri und hau den nächsten Meter raus.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Tja, also bis hier hin nur ein eindeutiger Fehlbiss und paar Unregelmäßigkeiten in steilen Abbiegemanövern, die ich nicht so richtig einordnen kann.
> Ansonsten nix.
> Aber mindestens 3h geht's noch weiter.



Bei diesen großen Spinnködern sinkt die Bissfrequenz doch sicherlich auch ganz schön stark oder etwa nicht?


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2021)

Jou, im Prinzip ist da jeder Tag an dem es einen Biss gibt schon ein Erfolg, dazu gibt es auch relativ viele Fehlbisse von den übermütigen Halbstarken, für die die Köder eine echte Herausforderung sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, im Prinzip ist da jeder Tag an dem es einen Biss gibt schon ein Erfolg, dazu gibt es auch relativ viele Fehlbisse von den übermütigen Halbstarken, für die die Köder eine echte Herausforderung sind.



Aber wenn es dann in der Rute rappelt, dann meistens richtig, so wie Du mit Deinen letzten tollen Fängen gezeigt hast. Dafür braucht man aber sicherlich auch die richtigen Gewässer bzw. genügend große Hechte. Muskies wären doch sicherlich noch etwas für Dich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Oktober 2021)

Es ist nass, windig und...





... farbig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2021)

Fettes Petri !!!

Er nun wieder mit seinen Handschuhen …


----------



## DenizJP (16. Oktober 2021)

8 Uhr morgens bis 19 Uhr Abend am Rhein gewesen.

ein quer gehakter 15cm Barsch hat dann meine Ehre gerettet….


----------



## Esox 1960 (16. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> 8 Uhr morgens bis 19 Uhr Abend am Rhein gewesen.
> 
> ein quer gehakter 15cm Barsch hat dann meine Ehre gerettet….


Spazieren................. ???


----------



## DenizJP (16. Oktober 2021)

wäre vermutlich sinnvoller gewesen


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2021)

Petri, bei mir 8h, über 20km, ZERO


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Oktober 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Bitte lass ihn schneidern, bitte bitte. Ich komm sonst langsam nicht mehr klar mit seinen Fangerfolgen


Sag mal, wie hast du das genau gesagt, gedacht und an welchen Gott???
Vielleicht lässt sich das auch umdrehen.


----------



## Blueser (16. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri, bei mir 8h, über 20km, ZERO


Ist bei mir Alltag, obwohl die Gewässer voller Fisch sind. Die haben die Vorsicht in den Genen, der Angeldruck hier ist schon über Jahrzehnte enorm...


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2021)

Das ist in NRW bestimmt gaaaanz anders.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre morgen mal los, mal checken wie die auf die kalten Nächte so reagieren… Brauche nur bedeckten Himmel bei der Nachtsonne und den niedrigen Wasserstand, dann bin ich guter Hoffnung… Letzte Tour war die beste des Jahres für mich, wenn’s halb so gut läuft bin ich dann zufrieden …
Allen fleißigen viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser…


----------



## Melbock79 (16. Oktober 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Es ist nass, windig und...
> Anhang anzeigen 387612
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich das richtige,  so sieht die mefo im Hochzeitskleid aus ? Die    wird doch noch brauner oder ?


----------



## kridkram (17. Oktober 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> der Angeldruck hier ist schon über Jahrzehnte enorm...


Das ist ein großes Problem an vielen Gewässern in Deutschland und nicht der vermeintliche Unterbesatz.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2021)

Zuerst kippe ich mal den Kaffee von der Tanke in meine Köderbox,





es fing also schon gut an und trübes Wetter war auch noch.
Aber dann wurde alles wieder gut.1m wird der wohl haben.




Und jetzt scheint auch die Herbstsonne.




Wünsche allen die auch draußen sind, einen guten Fang.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2021)

Petri Jürgen, was haste denn auf dem letzten Bild für'n Tiefläufer hinten auf der Bank liegen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aber dann wurde alles wieder gut.1m wird der wohl haben.


Schöner Kaffeehecht, Petri dazu


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri Jürgen, was haste denn auf dem letzten Bild für'n Tiefläufer hinten auf der Bank liegen?
> 
> Grüße JK


Das ist eine Neuerwerbung.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Hat extrem laute Kugeln drin, ein richtiger Radaubruder, auf Waller bestimmt ne Bank.
Läuft so etwa 6m tief.
Auf Hecht, ich weiẞ nicht?
Der Schwiegersohn hat sie gekauft, drei Stück, davon ist einer in der ersten Stunde abgesoffen.
Wird wohl zu günstig produziert?
Der Hecht oben ging auf einen 25cm Fox Firetiger.
Momentan geht bei dem trüben Wasser was wir hier haben, nur Schockfarben.

Jürgen


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist eine Neuerwerbung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer eine handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel und allzeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zuerst kippe ich mal den Kaffee von der Tanke in meine Köderbox,
> Anhang anzeigen 387724
> 
> es fing also schon gut an und trübes Wetter war auch noch.
> ...



Petri zum Hecht! Nebenbei, ein toller Angelkahn und sogar etwas _- für die Jahres- bzw. Hechtzeit typisches -_ Laub liegt neben dem Hecht darin.


----------



## Naish82 (18. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ready to roll out
> Wetter ist besser als erwartet, fast schon zu gut. Wir werden sehen...
> Anhang anzeigen 387593



Sag mal läuft der firetiger Hecht bei dir? Wenn ich den mal dranhänge fliegt der Nacj spätestens 2 Würfen wieder in die Kiste. Der bewegt sich irgendwie so garnicht unter Wasser, da baut sich irgendwie kein Vertrauen auf…


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2021)

Hm, das Ding wiegt 820g, den habe ich noch nicht geworfen. 
Aber ja, mein Eindruck war auch, dass der deutlich schlechter läuft als der, den ich in anderer Farbe habe. Wird nicht an der Farbe liegen, die Forelle unten im Bild lief aus der Packung heraus auch nicht.
Welche Größe hast Du denn?
25 oder 37cm?
Grundsätzlich laufen die eher verhalten, brauchen ein Mindestempo und wackeln nur mit dem Schwanz.
Wenn Du den wirfst, versuche mal Stops mit einzubauen, dann gleitet er weit zur Seite weg und zeigt einem potentiellen Verfolger das volle Profil. Das bringt unter Garantie Bisse.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Sag mal läuft der Firetiger Hecht bei dir? Wenn ich den mal dranhänge fliegt der nach spätestens 2 Würfen wieder in die Kiste.


Jetzt mal ehrlich, den wirfst du in der Größe??

Edit: JKC war schneller


----------



## DenizJP (18. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, das Ding wiegt 820g, den habe ich noch nicht geworfen


puh xD


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Oktober 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> puh xD


Und wenn man ihn nachwiegt, ist er auch noch etwas schwerer.


----------



## Naish82 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ach krass, das ist der 48cm? 
Sah gar nicht so groß aus… =)

Ne, hab nur den 25er und 37er.
Der 25 kommt an der Spinne steif wie‘n Stock zum Boot und den 37er hatte ich nur ganz kurz getestet, hat mich genauso wenig überzeugt.
Hätte mir da etwas mehr S-lauf versprochen irgendwie…


----------



## Verstrahlt (18. Oktober 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Ach krass, das ist der 48cm?


 48cm Köder... Ich bin froh wenn mein Fang 48cm hat


----------



## Naish82 (18. Oktober 2021)

Ja, bei barschen bin ich das auch… =D


----------



## Blueser (18. Oktober 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> 48cm Köder... Ich bin froh wenn mein Fang 48cm hat


Dito ...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Oktober 2021)

Grad ne Stunde an der Nidda 

mit fetten GuFi auf Hecht. Leider ne Nullnummer 

Wechsle nun zum Main auf Waller


----------



## DenizJP (19. Oktober 2021)

Feierabend..Schneiderabend…

dafür dass der Main mit Wels verseucht sein soll fängt man recht wenig xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. Oktober 2021)

Gestern fiel Angeln aus wegen war nicht… 
Dafür heute unterwegs gewesen, es gab drei Kontakte wovon ich zwei landen konnte und der dritte nach etwa ein Meter im Drill ausgestiegen …  Will ja nicht jammern, war aber echt ne harte Nummer zu den Tagen davor… Die nächsten Tage ist erstmal viel Wind und einiges an Regen angesagt, sobald Wetter passt bin ich wieder am Wasser…


----------



## Niklas32 (19. Oktober 2021)

Nächster Versuch die neue Matte einzuweihen. 
Allerdings sitzt am See noch nen anderer Angler seit gestern auf Karpfen an und hat bisher noch nichts zu vermelden. Die Hoffnung steht aber. 
Zumindest konnte ich auf dem zweiten Platz wo ich grad etwas drauf feedere schon Aktivitäten vernehmen.


----------



## świetlik (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich war heute morgen los. 
Ein Fisch raus geholt.
Bin oft paar Mal in der Woche am Wasser für 2-3std. kommt aber nix spezielles raus.
Ich bleibe dran.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2021)

Gleich geht es nach Hause, 300km nach Köln.
Aber zuvor ist erst mal Hechtwetter, das angekündigte Sturmtief kommt wohl gerade hier an.
Ich mach noch bis es mich vom See bläst, oder bis Dunkelheit.




Der kam gerade zu Besuch, ca.85 cm.





Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2021)

So der Regen hat es geschafft uns zu vertreiben. Der Kollege hatte noch eine Fritte, bei mir ging nichts mehr.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Jürgen


----------



## Niklas32 (20. Oktober 2021)

Nach der Schneidernacht habe ich heute noch eine abendliche Spinntour angehängt. Heraus kamen zwei kleine Schniepel.


----------



## świetlik (20. Oktober 2021)

Petri. 
Was ist hecht Wetter?


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Oktober 2021)

130 cm…dabei wollte ich doch Zander.


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 387964
> 
> 130 cm…dabei wollte ich doch Zander.



Arme Sau. Wirklich blöd gelaufen.... 
Fettes Petri


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Oktober 2021)

Dank! Die OCC-Kombo hat mal wieder geliefert.


----------



## Melbock79 (22. Oktober 2021)

Moin, wünsche euch allen einen schönen Freitag.

Na, wer war gestern und wird heute auf  Fischfang gehen bei dem Wind ?
Ich war gestern Abend in regenkleidung zum angeln auf der Seebrücke Wismar und hatte sogar fischkontakt. Beim rausholen abgefallen. Weil der Wind gedreht hat, war nichts mehr an Bissen.


----------



## Niklas32 (22. Oktober 2021)

N’Abend. Endlich komme ich mal etwas zur Ruhe und kann einen kleinen Text verfassen. 
Bei starken Wind und immer wieder regen ist aufbauen schon echt blöd. So hat das Ganze auch echt ne Weile gedauert. 
Das suchen von zwei neuen Stellen für die Ruten zog sich auch ganz schön. Nun bin ich aber halbwegs zufrieden und hoffe endlich mal wieder einen Karpfen  zu fangen.


----------



## Niklas32 (22. Oktober 2021)

Oh man. Grad von heftigem Wind und einem Hagelguss überrascht worden. 
Leider hat sich dabei eine Strebe vom Schirm verbogen und ist in der Mitte aus der Halterung gerissen worden. 
Glaube damit ist das Teil als Gutwetterunterstand degradiert und für leichte Lüftchen nicht mehr einsetzbar. 
Was ein Mist.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
so ich bin zurück von der Meerforelleninsel Fyn und hier einmal ein kurzes UpDate für Euch. 
Auf der Überfahrt über die Brücke in Middelfahrt begrüßte mich ein sagenhafter Sonnenaufgang und nach dem Frühstück ging es gleich in Strip am Leuchtturm ins Wasser. Nachmittags wurde dann das Domizil am Odenseefjord übernommen der fussläufig 5 Minuten entfernt war. Durfte aber nicht befischt werden, da komplett Schonbezirk ist bis zum ersten Samstag im März 2022. Trotz allem musste ich einmal in den Fjord rein, natürlich ohne Angel. Es war ein Erlebnis und die Meeforellen tummelten sich dort in Massen... Ein bisschen nach dem Fynführer habe ich viele Strände angefahren und befischt. Mit eher mässigen Erfolg. Insgesamt habe ich 7 Meeforellen fangen können, die allesamt wieder schwimmen durften, weil zu klein. Im Gegensatz zum letzten Oktober war die Fangquote höher.
Deshalb werde ich nächste Jahr Mitte März die Inseln 7 Tage besuchen, natürlich mit Angelausrüstung, anders geht ja auch gar nicht. Wettermäßig war es auch sehr wechselhaft, alles war dabei und ein Tag hat es so geregnet wo an Angeln nicht zu denken. Alles in allen war es eine schöne Woche und hochgradig tiefenentspannt.
So und jetzt geht es erst einmal in die heimischen Gewässer, das heutige Wetter läd förmlich dazu ein.
TL


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen. Melde mich auch Mal wieder mit einem Versuch auf Zielfisch. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie's geht.


----------



## Carphunter87 (23. Oktober 2021)

Soo ein letztes Mal am Vereinsgewässer dieses Jahr. Sitze schon 2 Stunden hier. Gerade einen Biss auf Wurm-Mais-Kombi aber nach 1 Sekunde, Biss versemmelt. Wird wahrscheinlich der einzige heute bleiben.
Petri an alle die draußen sind


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Oktober 2021)

Kann es noch


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Oktober 2021)

Mal schauen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Oktober 2021)

Heute morgen beim Barschangeln in der Frankfurter Innenstadt nen 40er Hecht dran gehabt.

Ist leider kurz vorm Ende ausgestiegen. War aber überrascht - mein 2. Hechtkontakt im Main bisher.


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. Oktober 2021)

Zwei Bisse und Nachleüfer mehr nicht.
Buuuuuu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich komme auch gerade vom Wasser. Einige kleinere Bärsche und paar untermaßige Hechte gab's.


----------



## Lil Torres (24. Oktober 2021)

eine bunte überraschung beim method feedern...


----------



## Jason (24. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca  und Lil Torres 
Petri Heil.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Los 2 (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin gerade von der Elbe zurück gekommen. Mein Ziel war es heute mal 1 Stunde ganz für mich alleine und ganz in Ruhe ein paar Gummifische und Wobbler durch das Wasser zu ziehen und vielleicht einen schönen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Dieses Vorhaben ist, wie sollte es anders sein, grandios gescheitert. In dieser 1Stunde hat 7 mal das Handy geklingelt (soviel wie das letzte halbe Jahr nicht mehr) ein Wobbler ist in der Elbe geblieben und es hat sich nicht das kleinste Fischlein zu zum Fototermin überreden lassen.
Kurz gesagt das war eine null Nummer. Ich bin nicht traurig über das Ergebnis, ist eben manchmal so, bloß das Handy bleibt in Zukunft zu Hause
Viele grüße
Der Pechvogel


----------



## Skott (25. Oktober 2021)

Bin heute auch von 11:00 bis 14:00 Uhr mit der Spinnflitze bei mir am Stausee unterwegs gewesen. Nada, nichts...
Es war aber trotzdem schön, Indian Summer am gegenüberliegenden Ufer und dazwischen weiße und schwarze Schwäne und andere Wasservögel, einfach mal Seele baumeln lassen und sich erholen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade zurück vom See. Heute war nicht viel los. 2 untermaßige Hechte und drei Bärsche.
Das war schon der größte.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Elbe Los 2 schrieb:


> In dieser 1Stunde hat 7 mal das Handy geklingelt (soviel wie das letzte halbe Jahr nicht mehr) ein Wobbler ist in der Elbe geblieben und es hat sich nicht das kleinste Fischlein zu zum Fototermin überreden lassen.
> Kurz gesagt das war eine null Nummer. Ich bin nicht traurig über das Ergebnis, ist eben manchmal so, bloß das Handy bleibt in Zukunft zu Hause
> Viele grüße
> Der Pechvogel


Hallo,

bei mir bleibt das Handy, bis auf einen Tag im Jahr immer im Auto zurück. Das würde mir gerade noch fehlen, dass da angerufen wird.
Der eine Tag ist mein Geburtstag und der deckt sich bei uns mit dem Beginn der Forellensaison und da bekomme ich doch viele Anrufe und wenn mich da etliche nicht erwischen würden (die Insider rufen da eh erst am späten Nachmittag an, weil die wissen, dass ich zum Angeln unterwegs bin), könnten die meinen, mir wäre irgend etwas passiert und ich könnte dann daheim eine Zeitlang irritierte Anrufer beruhigen.
Aber dieser eine Tag reicht mir dann auch. Bis zm Mittag hänge ich da die Hälfte der Zeit am Handy, fürchterlich  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber dieser eine Tag reicht mir dann auch. Bis zm Mittag hänge ich da die Hälfte der Zeit am Handy, fürchterlich  .



Am Geburtstag immer das Handy ausmachen.
Wer gratulieren will soll mit ner Flasche Schluck persönlich vorbei kommen.
Wenn du das einführst, haste deine Ruhe.


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer gratulieren will soll mit ner Flasche Schluck persönlich vorbei kommen.


Hab meine IBAN auf der Mailbox hinterlegt. Muss reichen


----------



## Los 2 (25. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir bleibt das Handy, bis auf einen Tag im Jahr immer im Auto zurück. Das würde mir gerade noch fehlen, dass da angerufen wird.
> Der eine Tag ist mein Geburtstag und der deckt sich bei uns mit dem Beginn der Forellensaison und da bekomme ich doch viele Anrufe und wenn mich da etliche nicht erwischen würden (die Insider rufen da eh erst am späten Nachmittag an, weil die wissen, dass ich zum Angeln unterwegs bin), könnten die meinen, mir wäre irgend etwas passiert und ich könnte dann daheim eine Zeitlang irritierte Anrufer beruhigen.
> ...


Das passiert mir auch kein 2. mal in Zukunft bleibt das ding zu Hause. Warum bin ich gerade beim Angeln so wichtig, sonst klingelt es ja auch nicht ständig. Als wüsten die anderen wo ich bin und denken sich den ärgern wir jetzt mal


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Oktober 2021)

Im Handy ist Heut zu Tage der Fotomacher drin


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Geburtstag immer das Handy ausmachen.
> Wer gratulieren will soll mit ner Flasche Schluck persönlich vorbei kommen.
> Wenn du das einführst, haste deine Ruhe.


Hallo,

da kann keiner vorbeikommen, da bin ich unterwegs, an einem kleinen Fluss, zum Fliegenfischen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2021)

Joar, und mit gebrochenem Knöchel irgendwo in der Pampa liegen ist schon mit Handy nicht sonderlich cool. Ohne will ich's aber garantiert nicht erleben.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar, und mit gebrochenem Knöchel irgendwo in der Pampa liegen ist schon mit Handy nicht sonderlich cool. Ohne will ich's aber garantiert nicht erleben.


"Früher"musste man sich dann ,bis zur nächsten Telefonzelle (da konnte man für 20 Pfennig mit anderen Leuten sprechen) schleppen.......


----------



## jkc (25. Oktober 2021)

Früher war eben doch nicht alles besser.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> "Früher"musste man sich dann ,bis zur nächsten Telefonzelle (da konnte man für 20 Pfennig mit anderen Leuten sprechen) schleppen.......


Hallo,

no risk no fun.
Ich war zu Zeiten in Lappland und auf der Hardangervidda unterwegs, da gabs noch Jahrzehnte lang kein Handy da wäre ein gebrochener Fuß wahrscheinlich tödlich gewesen. Da macht man sich darüber kaum Gedanken, man passte auf und ging die Sache natürlich entsprechend durchtrainiert und gut geplant an.
Mir passierte nie etwas ernsthaftes und man erreichte halt wirklich "gesuchte Gewässer" dadurch .


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Früher war eben doch nicht alles besser.


Hallo,

alles nicht, aber die Äschengewässser in Lappland und die Forellengewässer auf der Hardangervidda schon .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Los 2 (25. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> "Früher"musste man sich dann ,bis zur nächsten Telefonzelle (da konnte man für 20 Pfennig mit anderen Leuten sprechen) schleppen.......


Diese Zeiten ohne Handy und allem drum und dran kenn ich auch noch , und manchmal frage ich mich, wie konnten wir überleben.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2021)

Komme soeben aus der Frankfurter Innenstadt. am Sonntag beim Jiggen einen verloren, heute dann auf Wobbler einen gelandet ^^

mein erster Hecht nach ca. 6 Monaten   
entweder wurde aber besetzt oder die vermehren sich tatsächlich irgendwie in diesem Kanal.


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. Oktober 2021)

Wenn das mit den kläglichen Fangmeldungen so bleibt, brauchen wir ein neues Unterforum.... Dynamit oder Handgranaten fischen .... mit Feeder, Wobbler, Blinker, Spoon gewinnst ja keinen Blumentopf mehr,,,,


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2021)

Heute Nacht zwei Hechte als Beifang auf Zander… Sieben Buhnen abgeklappert und an fast jeder hat’s gerappelt… Zwei Zettis von 68 u. 74 waren dabei und der bessere Hecht um die 90… 
I love it !!!


----------



## Kröte (27. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 
Hast Du öfter Hecht mit dabei? Bei mir erst einer in den letzten Jahren...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2021)

Kröte schrieb:


> Drillsucht69
> Hast Du öfter Hecht mit dabei? Bei mir erst einer in den letzten Jahren...


Vier/fünf sind es schon im Herbst/Winter als Beifang…
Ich denke aber wenn man sich mit Köder und Montage sowie Spotwahl anpasst, könnten öfter welche gehen… 
Im Drill habe ich sofort bemerkt das es kein Zander ist, trotzdem liebe ich das Zanderangeln mehr …


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Früher war eben doch nicht alles besser.


Genau,
und die Gebeine der Handylosen ruhen an manch einer abgelegenen Angelstelle bis heute 

R.S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Oktober 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Genau,
> und die Gebeine der Handylosen ruhen an manch einer abgelegenen Angelstelle bis heute
> 
> R.S.


Früher war man jung und mutig, heute eher alt, ängstlich und zerbrechlich trotz Handy …
Ich weiß es, du magst mich nicht …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
kleiner Nachtrag zu Gestern in Sachen Silberjagd. Die Bedingungen waren gut, allerdings kein Wetter für Mumus. Richtiges Angelwetter S/W Wind mit 30 Km/h und Boen bis 60 km/h. Bedeckter Himmel , aber der Wasserstand hätte höher sein können. Auffällig war das sehr viele tote Brandquallen den Strand säumten und dann waren da auch noch die 5 Kollegen die sich mit einem untermotorisierten Schlauchboot einen Angelplatz suchten, alle natürlich ohne Schwimmwesten, unfassbar. 
So nun zum Angeln. Gleich der dritte Wurf gab einen Biss, war aber nur eine kleine die gleich wieder ausstieg. Im Anschluss gab es dann noch zwei Anfasser. Das war es dann für die nächsten vier Stunden und 8 Kilometer waten durch die Ostsee. Ja so sind sie die Diven, schön war es trotzdem wie immer.....
TL


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Oktober 2021)

Petri Thomas, Du schepperst ja wieder richtig was raus diesen Herbst. 90iger Hechte als "unerwünschter" Beifang sind schon ein gravierendes Problem  
Aber dass Dir Zander lieber sind, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.

Ich packe heute Abend meine Sachen zusammen. Morgenfrüh um 07:00 Uhr geht es los an die Weser. Bis Sonntag wird gefischt. Wattwürmer sind bestellt.
Ich befürchte nur, dass es viel zu warm ist. Vielleicht gehen ja noch ein paar Aale. Aber ist Nebensache. Freunde, Bier und Grill für ein WE. Was will man mehr. Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos senden. Hoffe auch mal mit Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich war gerade am Wasser und es gab ein paar Bärsche. Der größte heute so Ende 30.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Oktober 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Thomas, Du schepperst ja wieder richtig was raus diesen Herbst. 90iger Hechte als "unerwünschter" Beifang sind schon ein gravierendes Problem
> Aber dass Dir Zander lieber sind, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich packe heute Abend meine Sachen zusammen. Morgenfrüh um 07:00 Uhr geht es los an die Weser. Bis Sonntag wird gefischt. Wattwürmer sind bestellt.
> Ich befürchte nur, dass es viel zu warm ist. Vielleicht gehen ja noch ein paar Aale. Aber ist Nebensache. Freunde, Bier und Grill für ein WE. Was will man mehr. Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos senden. Hoffe auch mal mit Fisch.


Viel Spaß Torsten, wird bestimmt mega mit deiner Truppe  …


----------



## kridkram (28. Oktober 2021)

Viel Spaß Aalzheimer.
War heute nach der Arbeit noch fix am Fluss und hatte auf Barsch gehofft. In einer Stunde gab es genau einen Biss, raus kam eine Rebo von 44 cm. Da aber Schonzeit ist, ging sie wieder zurück. Shit.


----------



## świetlik (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich war heute Nachmittag für 2 Stunden los.
Sehr schöne Wetter. Ein Zander gab's pünktlich mit Sonne Untergang.
Petri an alle die was gefangen haben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Aalzheimer.
> War heute nach der Arbeit noch fix am Fluss und hatte auf Barsch gehofft. In einer Stunde gab es genau einen Biss, raus kam eine Rebo von 44 cm. Da aber Schonzeit ist, ging sie wieder zurück. Shit.


Schonzeit für ReBos? Wo gibt's das denn?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (28. Oktober 2021)

zum Beispiel hier:





						Landesrecht BW LFischVO | Landesnorm Baden-Württemberg | Gesamtausgabe | Verordnung des Ministeriums Ländlicher Raum zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes für Baden-Württemberg (Landesfischereiverordnung - LFischVO -) vom 3. April 1998 | gültig ab: 
					

Recherche juristischer Informationen



					www.landesrecht-bw.de


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2021)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Schonzeit für ReBos? Wo gibt's das denn?


In Sachsen.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (29. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> In Sachsen.


Oha, wieder was gelernt, danke!
Oben in SH in der Ostsee sollen sie entnommen werden weil die dortigen aus einer dänischen Zucht entkommen waren.


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen


----------



## hanzz (29. Oktober 2021)

Da könnte man doch glatt meinen, dass Winnetou und Old Shatterhand gleich auftauchen.


----------



## Skott (29. Oktober 2021)

Die Bilder von Slappy und einen ähnlichen Kommentar hatten wir schon mal vor einiger Zeit...
...ich hatte damals den gleichen Gedanken..., sehr schöne Kulisse!


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> und einen ähnlichen Kommentar hatten wir schon mal vor einiger Zeit...
> ...ich hatte damals den gleichen Gedanken..., sehr schöne Kulisse!


Ich glaube es ist ein abgesoffener Steinbruch, bitte um Aufklärung?

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (29. Oktober 2021)

Da musst ja aufpassen, dass kein Pollack beim Hechtangeln beißt


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube es ist ein abgesoffener Steinbruch, bitte um Aufklärung?
> 
> Jürgen


Vollkommen richtig, ist ein alter Steinbruch. 

Jetzt bin ich an Gewässer Nr 2


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Wie verhält es sich in einem solchen alten Steinbruch eigentlich mit Nährstoffen im Wasser?

Meist ist das Wasser ja doch recht klar, was neben den felsigen und schroffen Ufern wohl auch die große Faszination dieser Gewässer ausmacht. Irgendwelche Ablagerungen am Gewässergrund kommen wohl sicherlich nur durch Laubeintrag etc. zustande. Ein tolles Friedfischgewässer gibt ein solcher alter Steinbruch daher wohl sicherlich nicht ab oder? Schwärme von Plötzen + Barsch und Hecht könnte ich mir aber schon ganz gut dort vorstellen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2021)

Steinbeißer könnten auch drin vorkommen  …


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Steinbeißer könnten auch drin vorkommen  …



Und Rock Bass*** wohl ebenfalls.

***_Nein lieber Blueser das ist kein Musikinstrument._


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich in einem solchen alten Steinbruch eigentlich mit Nährstoffen im Wasser?
> 
> Meist ist das Wasser ja doch recht klar, was neben den felsigen und schroffen Ufern wohl auch die große Faszination dieser Gewässer ausmacht. Irgendwelche Ablagerungen am Gewässergrund kommen wohl sicherlich nur durch Laubeintrag etc. zustande. Ein tolles Friedfischgewässer gibt ein solcher alter Steinbruch daher wohl sicherlich nicht ab oder? Schwärme von Plötzen + Barsch und Hecht könnte ich mir aber schon ganz gut dort vorstellen.


Ja, zu den Nährstoffen kann ich nicht viel sagen. Aber das Wasser ist extrem klar, kalt und steinig.... 
Plötz, Barsch und Satzforelle sind die Fische die man beangeln kann. Es schwimmt auch ein Trupp riesiger, wahrscheinlich Graskarpfen darum. Nur die fängt man nie. Auch ein Rapfen lebt dort und angeblich ein Zander. 
Ich geh dort aber nur auf Barsch und Forellen


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Thomas, Du schepperst ja wieder richtig was raus diesen Herbst. 90iger Hechte als "unerwünschter" Beifang sind schon ein gravierendes Problem
> Aber dass Dir Zander lieber sind, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich packe heute Abend meine Sachen zusammen. Morgenfrüh um 07:00 Uhr geht es los an die Weser. Bis Sonntag wird gefischt. Wattwürmer sind bestellt.
> Ich befürchte nur, dass es viel zu warm ist. Vielleicht gehen ja noch ein paar Aale. Aber ist Nebensache. Freunde, Bier und Grill für ein WE. Was will man mehr. Ich werde mal ein paar Fotos senden. Hoffe auch mal mit Fisch.


Nee , die Platten beißen schon Mitte Sept.

Geht nur Keiner drauf...

R.s.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2021)

P.s: Blankaal läuft auch .

Bist also zur Top Zeit oben - ich werde gerade extrem neidisch...

R.s.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Steinbeißer könnten auch drin vorkommen  …


Und Steinbutt.....................


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Und Steinbutt.....................



Solange niemand auf einen Steinfisch tritt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Solange niemand auf einen Steinfisch tritt.


Dann lieber auf den Bimsstein treten...............


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Oktober 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Dann lieber auf den Bimsstein treten...............



Da haben wir ihn doch, den perfekten "Besatz" für solche Gewässer.
Bimssteine und diese kleinen Knabberfische. Fehlt noch etwas zum Kurort?


----------



## Raven87 (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri an alle! Was für ein super Wetter!
Ich hoffe ihr schafft es ans Wasser.
Ich bin endlich los gekommen und habe direkt etwas Schönes gefangen. Ist mir dann jedoch leider aus der Hand gerutscht… Was hat der arme Kerl da auf der Schnauze? 
Wir sind noch zwei Nächte hier, mal schauen, was noch geht.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri Raven87. 

Ich bin auch noch mal los. WT 9°C.
Erst mal senken.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2021)

> Was hat der arme Kerl da auf der Schnauze?


Ich kenne das als "Blumenkohlgeschwür".
Haben häufig Fische die in stark organisch belastetem Wasser leben.
Zuletzt gesehen in der Nordsee, wo die Klärschlämme von Hamburg verklappt wurden.
Erstaunlicherweise war bei den unbelasteten Vergleichsfängen der Fisch schlanker und weniger gut genährt.
Die Scheixxe von Hamburg ernährte die Fische hervorragend!
Damals, Anfang der 80er war man der Annahme, dass diese Geschwüre in direktem Zusammenhang mit im Verklappungsabwasser gedeihenden Abwasserpilzen stehen.

Jürgen


----------



## Skott (29. Oktober 2021)

Raven87 schrieb:


> Petri an alle! Was für ein super Wetter!
> Ich hoffe ihr schafft es ans Wasser.
> Ich bin endlich los gekommen und habe direkt etwas Schönes gefangen. Ist mir dann jedoch leider aus der Hand gerutscht… Was hat der arme Kerl da auf der Schnauze?
> Wir sind noch zwei Nächte hier, mal schauen, was noch geht.
> ...


Zunächst mal PETRI an dich, Raven87 !
Könnte das evtl. ein tumoröses Geschwür sein...?


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2021)

Heute Vormittag haben wir unsere Vorsperre abgefischt. Der Schieber öffnet nur noch zu 60% und muss repariert oder ausgetauscht werden. 
Es war wieder spannend wie immer bei solchen Aktionen, was wird alles an Fisch zum Vorschein kommen. 
Ich kann nur jeden interessierten empfehlen, wenn es mal die Möglichkeit gibt, dabei zu sein wenn ein größeres Staugewässer nach Jahrzehnten abgelassen wird. 
Unsere Vorsperre wurde 1992 letztmalig geleert und gefischt, auch da war ich schon dabei als junger Mann.
Es war damals und auch heute erstaunlich, was da an Fisch in Bezug auf Menge und Größe drin war. 
Das führt jede Diskussion zum Thema Besatz/ es beisst nix, es muss mehr besetzt werden, bissel ins Abseits.


----------



## Slappy (29. Oktober 2021)

Und Nr 3. 
Bei Nr 2 kam der Vorstand..... Wollte aber meine ruhe haben


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Heute Vormittag haben wir unsere Vorsperre abgefischt. Der Schieber öffnet nur noch zu 60% und muss repariert oder ausgetauscht werden.
> Es war wieder spannend wie immer bei solchen Aktionen, was wird alles an Fisch zum Vorschein kommen.
> Ich kann nur jeden interessierten empfehlen, wenn es mal die Möglichkeit gibt, dabei zu sein wenn ein größeres Staugewässer nach Jahrzehnten abgelassen wird.
> Unsere Vorsperre wurde 1992 letztmalig geleert und gefischt, auch da war ich schon dabei als junger Mann.
> ...


Und wo sind die Bilder?

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

Senken hätte ich mir sparen können. Hab aber noch Fischis mit. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> wo sind die Bilder?


Ich war dort zum Abfischen und nicht als Fotograf oder Gaffer!!! Da waren genug Andere da.
Deiner Frage entnehmen ich, das du noch nie an sowas in der Größenordnung ( 4 Ha) teilgenommen hast.


----------



## Skott (29. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ich war dort zum Abfischen und nicht als Fotograf oder Gaffer!!! Da waren genug Andere da.
> Deiner Frage entnehmen ich, das du noch nie an sowas in der Größenordnung ( 4 Ha) teilgenommen hast.


Nun sei doch nicht gleich so angepi..t! Wir waren nicht dabei und so oft ergibt sich eine solche Gelegenheit ja auch nicht, so etwas mal zu sehen oder dabei zu helfen.
Das heißt aber umgekehrt auch nicht, dass nicht vielleicht doch das ein oder andere Erinnerungsfoto geschossen wurde....

Das ist doch nur Interesse und würde deine Schilderung bildlich untermalen.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

Früher ging es hier mal um "Live vom Wasser".


Erster Fisch mal kein Barsch. Viele sehr vorsichtige Nuckelbisse.


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2021)

Du hast recht, du kannst nix dafür, sorry. 
Mich ärgert das halt bei sowas, wenn eben paar da sind, die im Vorfeld helfen wollten und dann halt einen Fischkübel schleppen als Alibi. Dann wird geknipst und gespannt was für Kapitale kommen. Auch das Angebot am kostenlosen Essen und Trinken wird fleißig genutzt, während mir das Wasser ( schwitzen ) in der Wathose stand.
Ich hab da prinzipiell kein Handy am Mann, bin aus einer Zeit als man noch ohne überleben konnte!


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Du hast recht, du kannst nix dafür, sorry.
> Mich ärgert das halt bei sowas, wenn eben paar da sind, die im Vorfeld helfen wollten und dann halt einen Fischkübel schleppen als Alibi. Dann wird geknipst und gespannt was für Kapitale kommen. Auch das Angebot am kostenlosen Essen und Trinken wird fleißig genutzt, während mir das Wasser ( schwitzen ) in der Wathose stand.
> Ich hab da prinzipiell kein Handy am Mann, bin aus einer Zeit als man noch ohne überleben konnte!


Das ist halt immer so ... die Deppen müssen arbeiten.  

Das hab ich als Ossi sogar gelernt.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Oktober 2021)

Die erste


----------



## DenizJP (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri an alle.

Klappe gleich den Laptop zu und werf die Ansitzausrüstung ins Auto.

Heute geht es mit Rotaugen als KöFi an den Main.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri den Erfolgreichen!
Meine Combos liegen immer im Auto, gleich gehts los an mein geliebtes Rinnsal.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri Aalsheimer, auf das noch viele kommen. 

Plötz bei Abendrot.


----------



## Niklas32 (29. Oktober 2021)

Kleine abendliche Spinntour 
Nach einem kleinen Rapfen gab es noch einen kleinen Hecht. Nicht der Größte, aber wunderhübsch gefärbt wie ich finde.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

Petri Niklas. 

Ich hab mich mal ans Ufer gelegt. 
Angeltiefe so 1 bis 2,5m.
Ich glaube nicht mehr das noch ein Aal beißt. Man wird sehen. 
Hab mir ein paar Filme auf's Handy geladen, die Nächte sind ja jetzt sooooo lang.


----------



## Zmann (29. Oktober 2021)

Ich Gönne dir noch einen schönen großen Herbstaal und allen anderen natürlich auch,freu mich auf paar schöne Bilder!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2021)

Meinst du nicht dass die Aale jetzt tiefer sitzen zokker ?
Ich hatte gestern viel (Weiß-)Fischaktivität bei 4 - 5 Metern Tiefe auf dem Echolot.
Könnte mir vorstellen dass die Aale wissen wo was los ist.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht dass die Aale jetzt tiefer sitzen zokker ?
> Ich hatte gestern viel (Weiß-)Fischaktivität bei 4 - 5 Metern Tiefe auf dem Echolot.
> Könnte mir vorstellen dass die Aale wissen wo was los ist.


Ja na klar, am Tag. Nachts lassen sich die Aale aber treiben. Aktiv auf Raubzüge gehen sie nicht mehr. Rund 100m von hier ist die tiefste Stelle im See. Die Reusen vom Fischer stehen auch nur bis max 2,5m und er hat sie noch nicht raus genommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Nachts lassen sich die Aale aber treiben.



Ach die hängen dann bloß so rum.
Wie auch immer, viel Erfolg Zokker.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
heute haben wir zu zweit die Ostsee bzw mein Wohnzimmer unsicher gemacht. Bei bestem Wetter, Entspannung und Erdung pur. Bedingungen waren ok. Hochwasser und zu wenig Wind. Die Fische musste man suchen. Ab und zu gab es mal einen Kringel und der Oberfläche und einmal sahen wir eine Meefo einen Meter vor dem Ufer an der Oberfläche. Hängen bleiben zwei nicht küchentaugliche Meerforellen und ein paar leichte Zupfer gab es auch noch. Alles in allen ein runder Tag.
TL


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Oktober 2021)

Die Platten wollen nicht, aber eben mein Oktober Aal, bzw Äalchen


----------



## inextremo6 (29. Oktober 2021)

Guten Abend. Bin auch noch am Start. Nach 2 Fehlbissen konnte ich im 3 versuch auch mal wieder einen brauchbaren Aal  landen.schätze so um die 65 u schön blank.leider ist es ziemlich windig geworden. Gefangen in 1m Tiefe auf Minilaube Hoffe halte noch eine Weile durch. Beste Fänge für alle die noch sitzen
Bild folgt bekomm ich nicht hochgeladen


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen.
Hab Feierabend gemacht,  gab noch 2 Zander,  der größere durfte mit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
War schon ziemlich Hardcore. Den Wind die ganze Zeit  im Gesicht fand ich schon ziemlich frisch,  aber mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufrieden. Guter Aal,  der Zander hat ungefähr die gleiche Größe. Zokker und Aalzheimer ich hoffe ihr zieht noch was, natürlich auch alle anderen, die noch sitzen.


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2021)

Fettes Petri Paus, sieht echt gut aus.

Bei mir hing heute Morgen nur ein Plötz dran, hat sich den kleinen Köfi reingezogen. Sonst keinen Biss.
War wohl das letzte Mal dieses Jahr.


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2021)

Die schönste Zeit am Tag.


----------



## Raven87 (30. Oktober 2021)




----------



## DenizJP (30. Oktober 2021)

bei mir und Kollege ging gestern leider nix.

war aber auch sehr komisch.

scheinbar zog ein Trupp Zander durch, denn auf allen 4(!) Köfi-Ruten gab es ruckartig Bisse und dann wieder Stille. Bei einigen Köfis konnte man auch die Löcher richtig erkennen..

und das insgesamt 7-8x gestern Abend. Dann nach ca 90 Minuten Spuk vorbei und totenstille.


aber kein Biss hat abgezogen oder nach dem ersten Biss was gemacht...

eventuell waren auch Rapfen darunter.



PS: Kollege vermutete, dass die Fische eigentlich nicht wirklich Hunger hatten und nur so halb-gare Bisse produzierten.


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2021)

Feierabend


----------



## tomxxxtom (30. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir gibt's auch Fisch.


----------



## Raven87 (30. Oktober 2021)

Soo, heute Mittag ist noch ein schöner Döbel eingestiegen. Gestern gab es noch nen zweiten strammen Torpedo, heute ist leider barbentechnisch Ruhe.
Vor ner Stunde hatte ich ein paar zaghafte Zupfer auf die ausgelegte Grundel, leider kam nicht mehr. Ich hoffe, dass der Abend bzw. die Nacht was bringt.
Allen die es ans Wasser schaffen ein herzliches Petri.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Oktober 2021)

Also Platten sind echt bescheiden. Sogar Aale.kamem ein paar mehr. Aber scheiß egal


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Oktober 2021)

Wichtig ist eine ausgeglichene Ernährung und viel Flüssigkeit


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Oktober 2021)

Viel Spaß dir und deiner Truppe noch …
Eine Nacht habt ihr noch, da geht was !!! Ich drücke euch die Daumen …


----------



## Zanderangler1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Schöner 72cm Zander auf Köderfisch. Die letzten Wochen lief es ganz ok, einige Zander von 60cm gefangen, paar Hechte um die 70cm.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Na sieh einer an, hat sich das nächtliche aufbauen doch gelohnt.
3.20 Uhr alte Zeit die Ruten drin gehabt.

Während ich vorhin die Herbststimmung genieße, macht am Grund augenscheinlich jemand das gleiche.






Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Big ones on fire


----------



## Micha1450 (31. Oktober 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Paus, sieht echt gut aus.
> 
> Bei mir hing heute Morgen nur ein Plötz dran, hat sich den kleinen Köfi reingezogen. Sonst keinen Biss.
> War wohl das letzte Mal dieses Jahr.
> ...


  schöne Rotfeder


----------



## DenizJP (31. Oktober 2021)

Der erste Rhein Hecht.

keine Rakete aber egal, Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Petri. Bei mir gab's noch einen Aussteiger und paar Pieper und jetzt stehe ich da wie der Ochs vorm Berge und kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich einpacken oder sitzen bleiben soll.
Wollte morgen eigentlich nochmal mit dem Boot raus, aber Vorhersage sagt in Böen bis 6bft, heute allerdings auch und ich gucke schon den ganzen Tag auf ne spiegelglatte Wasserfläche. Morgen früh gäbe es sicherlich nochmal 1, 2 Bisse.  
Man weiß es nicht.
Am besten wäre es morgen bis 10 Uhr sitzen zu bleiben und dann auf's Boot zu gehen, ist mir aber glaube ich zu sportlich.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Nice ist es auf jeden Fall hier.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (31. Oktober 2021)

Letzte Nacht blieb es bei dem 1 Zander, auch kein weiterer Biss mehr.
Aber bevor ich dann aufhörte passierte noch etwas, und zwar mit einem Frachtschiff.
Als der vorbei fuhr war noch alles normal, aber etwa 100 Meter weiter Flussabwärts dann plötzlich ein sehr lautes Krachen, Bullern etc. Ich denke der hat Bodenkontakt gehabt und ist aufgelaufen.
Die Maas hat momentan ziemlich niedrigen Pegelstand und der fuhr mit seinem voll beladenen Frachter nach meiner Einschätzung doch etwas zu nah am Ufer.
Er stoppte dann auch den Motor und ich vernahm nur das er wohl versuchte da irgendwie weg zu kommen, ich komnte es nicht sehen, nur hören.
Scheiße dachte ich nur, nicht das der irgend welche Gefahrgüter geladen hat und damit die Maas versaut


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Oktober 2021)

Heute Jahresaalabschlusstour. Aber sieht nicht gut aus  Zuviel Wind, war nicht so angesagt. Ich mache solang ich aushalte, aber richtig Bock hab ich jetzt schon nicht mehr ,da ich in den Seerosen angel und durch den Wind mehr hänge als angel.
Nachtrag zu Freitag/  Samstag.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Aal  hatte 71cm Zander 68cm.
Naja über einen Aal würde ich mich schon noch freuen.
Nachtrag zur letzten Aalnacht des Jahres.Leider 0 Nummer,vom Winde verweht. Aaaaber in 5 Monaten bin ich wieder am Start.Ziele 21 erreicht, wenn auch mit mindestens 10 Nächten mehr als 2020.


----------



## Melbock79 (1. November 2021)

Moin,
Habe eben mein Paternoster ins Wasser geworfen und war mit jemandem am klönen.
Auf einmal tauchte der Kopf einer kegelrobbe enliches Tier aus dem Wasser an der Seebrücke Wismar. Ich glaube da kann man nur noch alle Sachen einpacken.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2021)

Ich hab den Kumpel Pirsch Hirsch ins Badische verschleppt, wir wollen diese Woche Hechte ärgern.
Heute kam noch ein Kollege dazu, jeder hat dann auch seinen Fisch gefangen.
Ein schöner ruhiger Herbsttag.









Jürgen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (1. November 2021)

Moin,
heute ging es mit meinem Angelkollegen an die Kieler Aussenförde auf Silberjagd. Insgesamt konnten wir 9 Meerforellen fangen. Wovon 8 wieder schwimmen. Mein Kollege hatte ein schöne Ü60er gefangen die aber schon im Hochzeitskleid war und genauso wie die anderen 7 nicht Küchentauglichen wieder schwimmen durften. Einige Anfasser konnten wir nicht verwerten, darunter ein sehr starker Fisch, der nicht hängen bleiben wollte. In der blauen Stunde konnte dann eine pralle blanke 50er
dem Sandaal nicht wieder stehen. Alles in allen ein sehr schöner und erlebnisreicher Nachmittag.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. November 2021)

Fettes Petri in die Runde !!!

Bei mir war voll die Flaute, die Strolche wollten heute nicht…
Fast wie zugenagelt… Aller erster Wurf Fehlbiss, etwas später ein Aussteiger und dann lange Zeit Totentanz … Zum Schluss nach etwa Fünf Stunden hat sich dann doch einer erbarmt aber auch nach kurzem Drill verabschiedet… meine Strecke zwei mal abgefischt, nichts zu machen… Zwei-drei gehen meist immer aber heute war ein Griff ins Klo…
Ab ins Bettchen haja machen…


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. November 2021)

Heute: Flachwasser check.


----------



## tomxxxtom (2. November 2021)

Ich bin nicht allein...  




Bis jetzt kein Kontakt mit Fisch.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht allein...
> Anhang anzeigen 388947
> 
> Bis jetzt kein Kontakt mit Fisch.


Fischerei-Aufsicht ???


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Fischerei-Aufsicht ???


Petrus persönlich


----------



## bobbl (2. November 2021)

Das erste Mal mit Hund beim angeln.


----------



## Fishx (3. November 2021)

War gestern Abend auch mal wieder am Rhein unterwegs. Einen zögerlichen Anfasser der nicht hängen blieb ansonsten  Funkstille
Gruß Fishx


----------



## Taxidermist (3. November 2021)

Ich hab heute geschwänzt, wegen zu schönem Wetter.
Der Kollege kann das aber auch alleine.








Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Sympathischer Bursche.

Petri Heil PirschHirsch !


----------



## Niklas32 (3. November 2021)

Bin ich jetzt entscheidert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt entscheidert?



Nein!
Der Fang muss dafür den Köder an Länge übertreffen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. November 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389003
> 
> Bin ich jetzt entscheidert?


Auch eine Möglichkeit die Köderfisch-Wintervorräte aufzustocken


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (4. November 2021)

bobbl schrieb:


> Das erste Mal mit Hund beim angeln.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Ist es ein Labrador?

Total lustig, ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen auch einen Labbi-Welpen zugelegt. Rüde, 4,5 Monate alt.
Sehen sich verdammt ähnlich. Du kommst oder zu mindestens der Hund, nicht aus Niedersachsen?
Könnten echt brüder sein.

War bisher auch einmal mit am Wasser.
Viel ans Angeln war aber nicht zu denken, der kleine ist so neugierig...immer im Auge haben.
Nach 1h habe ich dann auch wieder eingepackt 

Langsam dran gewöhnen.
Aber wenn es dann soweit ist, wird es total cool wenn er brav neben einem wartet und aufpasst.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. November 2021)

So wir sind auch wieder am Start.
Den Kollegen hab ich aus den Augen verloren, der Faulpelz drückt sich in den windstillen Ecken rum.
Meine Taktik sieht anders aus.
Mal sehen, es wird sich zeigen wer Recht hat, spätestens heute Abend?




Jürgen


----------



## bobbl (4. November 2021)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Ist es ein Labrador?
> 
> Total lustig, ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen auch einen Labbi-Welpen zugelegt. Rüde, 4,5 Monate alt.
> ...



Ne, das ist kein Labrador, sondern eine Mischung aus altdeutschem Schäferhund und Australian Sheppard. Der ist aber ziemlich aus der Art geschlagen und wird von jedem für einen Labrador gehalten. Beim angeln hat ers knapp 1,5h gemacht und war echt brav. Wenn ich geworfen habe, saß er daneben, hat weder Angel noch Köder gejagt. Vor der Abfahrt haben wir dann noch ne halbe h gespielt, denke es hat ihm ganz gut gefallen.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2021)

Außer einem Kleinen gab es bei mir gestern nix mehr.
Heute letzter Tag, ich kann aber erst am Nachmittag mit mischen.








Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2021)

Gerade angefangen und die Sonne scheint.




Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (5. November 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389003
> 
> Bin ich jetzt entscheidert?


Hat auf  Köfi ein Gufi gebissen.
Sachen gibts......


----------



## świetlik (5. November 2021)

Heute Nachmittag kurz Los.
Immer hin etwas gefangen.





	

		
			
		

		
	
n


----------



## DenizJP (6. November 2021)

Letzter Wurf nach 2 Stunden war der richtige


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. November 2021)

So, wieder zu Hause und alle Boxen zum Trocknen geöffnet.

Hat echt Laune gemacht, mal ne Woche lang ohne Wassertiefen-Limits nur Groß-/Fett-/Schwerköder einzusetzen (was bei mir gezielt Programm war - geworfen wie geschleppt).


----------



## Kay1 (6. November 2021)

Petri zudem schönen Zander und dann mit dem letzten Wurf. Geht es euch auch so , das ihr gefühlt 50 letzte Würfe macht?


----------



## świetlik (6. November 2021)

Petri.
Den berühmten letzten Wurf kenne ich.
Wenn man dabei noch Fisch fängt dann ist man drei Stunden später zu Hause.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. November 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hat echt Laune gemacht, mal ne Woche lang ohne Wassertiefen-Limits nur Groß-/Fett-/Schwerköder einzusetzen (was bei mir gezielt Programm war - geworfen wie geschleppt).


Pffft,

habe ich auch auch gemacht zwar keine Woche aber immerhin ein langes Wochenende und da habe ich zwei kapitale Hechte gefangen von gerade mal 40 cm  vielleicht! Köder war einmal ein Sandra 23cm und ein Keitech FSI mit 20cm ! Also mit meinen 16 cm Twister sind die im Schnitt deutlich größer 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Gert-Show (6. November 2021)

Erster Wurf…


----------



## DenizJP (7. November 2021)

Petri - ich würde mich über weitere Rapfen dieses Jahr bei mir schon freuen aber ich glaub so langsam gehen mir die Chancen aus xD


----------



## jkc (7. November 2021)

Guten Morgen,
Wassertemperatur um 2,5°c auf unter 9°c gefallen die Woche; Aber mindestens einer frisst noch.




Grüße JK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Erster Wurf…
> Anhang anzeigen 389279



Gelb, schwarz & silbern - eine tolle Farbkomposition. Petri auch zum schönen (Restlicht?) Rapfen!


----------



## Micha1450 (7. November 2021)

leider nix


----------



## Gert-Show (7. November 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gelb, schwarz & silbern - eine tolle Farbkomposition. Petri auch zum schönen (Restlicht?) Rapfen!


Danke! Das war wirklich "live vomWasser", um diese Zeit kommt das Licht vom Smartphone.


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2021)

na die letzten drei mal waren nicht sehr spannend - 1 Bärschlein und ein Hechtchen und beide  
( zu ihrem Glück ) nur ganz knapp gehakt , da werde ich mal morgen meinen Kahn von den letzten Regentropfen 
befreien und ihn dann aufs trockne bringen . Vielleicht klappt es ja noch mal von Land , werd´s 
noch mal mit pickern versuchen und hoffen das es kommenden Winter mal wieder richtig Eis gibt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2021)

Ich bin dann auch mal wieder   …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. November 2021)

Läuft, läuft, läuft und die Nacht noch jung …


----------



## thanatos (9. November 2021)

Michael71 schrieb:


> leider nix


das nächste mal wird´s besser
Petri Heil


----------



## schwerhoeriger (9. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Läuft, läuft, läuft und die Nacht noch jung …


Holla Thomas,

geht jetzt früher und schneller los da es früher duster wird wa?

Petri Heil grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Holla Thomas,
> 
> geht jetzt früher und schneller los da es früher duster wird wa?
> 
> Petri Heil grussen Michael


So is es …
Zudem kann man es ruhiger angehen lassen und zum Schluss an den einen oder anderen Spot auch noch paar Würfe opfern…
Komischerweise läuft beim angeln die Uhr doppelt so schnell …


----------



## Niklas32 (10. November 2021)

heute den ganzen Vormittag auf dem Belly zugebracht. Zum Mittag gab es nen 50er Schniepelhecht, der so schön vorne hing, das ich entschieden habe, dass er sich gleich im Wasser ohne Bild verabschieden darf.
Bei meinem Talent habe ich den ganzen Tag auch mit halbnassen Klamotten zugebracht. Schön beim Einrasten der Stange im Belly abgerutscht und vornüber ins Wasser gekippt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. November 2021)

Also ich möchte nicht wissen was passiert, wenn ich mich in so ein Belly setze. Ich denke, ich würde drin ertrinken.
Gut das die bei uns an den Kanälen verboten sind


----------



## Fishx (10. November 2021)

Ich war gestern Abend mal wieder recht erfolgreich am Rhein unterwegs. 2x Zander und einen weiteren Anfasser innerhalb einer Stunde. Das macht Spaß


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2021)

Weil es so schön war, bin heute nochmals los… läuft ganz gut !!!
Ein sechser im Lotto als beifang und paar schöne Strolche…
Morgen vielleicht mehr dazu…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. November 2021)

Stündchen geht noch, der Aal hat sich das Gummi aktiv gepickt….


----------



## kridkram (11. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Der Aall hat sich das Gummi aktiv gepickt….


Passiert schon mal, vermutlich wenn er genau vorm Maul landet. Kollege hat so seinen Größten gefangen. Absinken lassen und Hänger dachte er, heraus kam ein 92er Aal. 
Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal auf Goldkopf Nymphe einen 60er gefangen im Fluss, das war ein Tanz!  Handy für Bilder war da noch in den Kinderschuhen, so konnte ich kein Foto machen für die Zweifler.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2021)

kridkram schrieb:


> Passiert schon mal, vermutlich wenn er genau vorm Maul landet. Kollege hat so seinen Größten gefangen. Absinken lassen und Hänger dachte er, heraus kam ein 92er Aal.
> Ich hab vor vielen Jahren mal auf Goldkopf Nymphe einen 60er gefangen im Fluss, das war ein Tanz!  Handy für Bilder war da noch in den Kinderschuhen, so konnte ich kein Foto machen für die Zweifler.


Hast recht, passiert schon mal… Bei mir jetzt zum dritten mal… Der erste mit Twister bei Barsch angeln, der zweite war der allerbeste und lustigste… Weil ich auf der Hinfahrt zum Angeln drei Kollegen erzählt habe dass ich mal ein Aal auf Gummi gefangen habe und die haben mir es nicht geglaubt und sich lustig über mich gemacht und genau an den Tag hatte ich den zweiten erwischt und dann habe ich gelacht…Zufälle gibts, mag man garnicht glauben…

Zudem war es gestern ganz schön frisch, habe mich auf etwa 6-7 grad eingestellt, musste aber doch den Reißverschluss der Jacke schließen was eigentlich nicht nötig ist…War selbst voll überrascht als das Thermometer im Auto ein grad anzeigte…
War nicht so prickelnd wie die letzte Tour aber ne Hand voll konnte ich doch erwischen …


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. November 2021)

Heute keine Bärsche. Zwei kleine Hechte und einer für die Pfanne.


----------



## jkc (11. November 2021)

Holla die Waldfee   




I'm shaking


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2021)

Was ist das?


----------



## świetlik (11. November 2021)

jkc Petri. 
Wenn man sich das Bild länger anschaut, könnte dein Monster Fisch gut über 111cm haben.

Drillsucht69
Auf spinner gehen Aale  in der Dämmerung auch los. Diese sommer 2 mal.

Professor Tinca Petri


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee
> Anhang anzeigen 389638
> 
> I'm shaking


Ich wage ein Urteil 
ENDKRASSE MASCHINE. 
Was ein Rücken. Bist du auf Muskies umgestiegen?   
Herzliches Petri


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. November 2021)

jkc Dickes Petri, was für eine Mama.


----------



## Gert-Show (11. November 2021)

130 reicht nicht...fettesPetri.
PS Warum ist Holla eigentlich die einzige Waldfee, die namentlich bekannt ist?


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Baumstamm..........................


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> 130 reicht nicht...fettesPetri.
> PS Warum ist Holla eigentlich die einzige Waldfee, die namentlich bekannt ist?









„*Holla*“ leitet sich vom Wort „Holunder“ ab. ... Holunder wurde in vergangenen Zeiten als Medizin eingesetzt. Die Person, die die Kräuter anwendete, könnte Kräuterfrau oder einfach „*Waldfee*“ genannt wurden sein. Aus dieser Verbindung könnte „*Holla, die Waldfee*“ entstanden sein


----------



## zokker (12. November 2021)

Was für ein Brummer 

Mit UWW aufgenommen?


----------



## jkc (12. November 2021)

Kein Plan, kürzeste Brennweite meiner kompakten, müsste ich nachgucken was das ist.
Hier nochmal in voller Pracht.








"Nur" 1,15m, aber ein Trümmer sondergleichen.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (12. November 2021)

fettes Petri.

Was für ein Mops!!!


----------



## jkc (12. November 2021)

Danke,

ich sag mal so, ich möchte kein 80er Hecht sein, der sich versehentlich auf ihren Platz gestellt hat.


----------



## Fruehling (12. November 2021)

Was ne Kuh!

Sehr cool...


----------



## Raven87 (12. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Kein Plan, kürzeste Brennweite meiner kompakten, müsste ich nachgucken was das ist.
> Hier nochmal in voller Pracht.
> Anhang anzeigen 389648
> 
> ...


Brutal! Richtig fettes Petri zum Traumfisch!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> "Nur" 1,15m, aber ein Trümmer sondergleichen.



Petri Heil zur Big Mama, jkc .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2021)

Gaaaaaaanz Feeetteeeees Petri zu big Mama !!!
Du haust ja wieder rein  …


----------



## DUSpinner (12. November 2021)

Petri, da nimmt man blutige Finger gerne in Kauf


----------



## Naish82 (12. November 2021)

Petri, jkc was ne Wuchtbrumme!


----------



## DenizJP (12. November 2021)

jkc wo buche ich bei dir die Kurse zum Mutti-Angeln?!


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2021)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> "Nur" 1,15m, aber ein Trümmer sondergleichen.


Petri.  Das ist ja ne richtige  "Walze".

Heringsdiät wird  wohl nicht die Ursache sein.  Maränenfresser/Forellenvertilger oder einfach nur Veranlagung?


----------



## Doanafischer (12. November 2021)

Krass! Ist das noch ein Hecht oder schon ein Salty?


----------



## magi (12. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee
> Anhang anzeigen 389638
> 
> I'm shaking


Was ein Brecher, herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. November 2021)

Fettes Viech


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 389648


Eeeeee Mädchen Hände.
Klein und verletzlich.   

Nettes Fischlein.


----------



## Esox 1960 (12. November 2021)

Petri Heil, zur tollen Mutti.
Doch worauf hat der Fisch gebissen  ?
Beim Schleppen, oder auf Fischköder ?


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. November 2021)

Petri Männers. Da sind ja echt wieder Kirschen raus gekommen. Dickes Petri auch zum Gummi Aal Thomas und JKC zum Wahnsinns Mops.

Ich war heute auch Mal wieder am DEK spekulieren. Letzter Versuch einen November Aal zu ergattern. Leider nicht funktioniert. Aber 3,4 Kanal Strolche wollten den Köfi
	

		
			
		

		
	






Meldung von der Weser hatte mich noch erreicht. Da gibt es als Beifang beim Plattfischangeln ab und zu immer noch einen..


----------



## Kay1 (13. November 2021)

Schauen wir mal.


----------



## Kay1 (13. November 2021)

Darf man so schlechte Bilder eigentlich einstellen? Sorry dafür. Aber die sind aus der Hüfte im Kanu geschossen


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Darf man so schlechte Bilder eigentlich einstellen? Sorry dafür. Aber die sind aus der Hüfte im Kanu geschossen


Na klar, ist doch kein Foto Wettbewerb!
Pertri, was hatte der?

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (13. November 2021)

Kay1 schrieb:


> Darf man so schlechte Bilder eigentlich einstellen? Sorry dafür. Aber die sind aus der Hüfte im Kanu geschossen


mit Kescher, Angel, Kamera und dann noch im Kanu ... besser geht es dann wohl kaum 

Petri zum Hecht


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. November 2021)

Ziemlich ruhig hier.


----------



## Fishx (13. November 2021)

Gestern Abend am Rhein, 3 Kontakte, davon ist ein Zander mit Knapp 70cm hängengeblieben, es läuft gut zur Zeit finde ich


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ziemlich ruhig hier.
> Anhang anzeigen 389729


Stimmt, gar keine Badegäste;-)


----------



## Kay1 (13. November 2021)

Keine Ahnung wie groß der war habe ich nicht gemessen. Der war so schön am Drilling dass ich ihn so leicht im Kescher abmachen konnte und gar nicht anfassen brauchte. Bin jetzt ein bisschen weiter gepaddelt


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Stimmt, gar keine Badegäste;-)


Doch, doch.
Erste Kontakt Fehlbiss, Sekunde später noch ein und auch daneben...
Ooo die Pumpe arbeitet...geil.


----------



## Esox 1960 (13. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Stimmt, gar keine Badegäste;-)


Nur Taucher................


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. November 2021)

Ruten Wald.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. November 2021)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaahnsiiiiiinn.
Glaube mein neue PB.
Jepp, gerade an der Rute mit Zollstock nachgemessen = 78 cm.


----------



## Kay1 (13. November 2021)

Petri heil was für ein schöner Fisch. Fühle ganz genau hin und genieße diese Sternstunde.


----------



## Kay1 (13. November 2021)

zokker schrieb:


> mit Kescher, Angel, Kamera und dann noch im Kanu ... besser geht es dann wohl kaum
> 
> Petri zum Hecht


Danke zokker dass du das sagst beruhigt mich. Deine Bilder bringen mich immer wieder zum Staunen. Mein Enkel würde sagen die feier ich richtig.


----------



## kridkram (13. November 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch Mal wieder am DEK spekulieren. Letzter Versuch einen November Aal zu ergattern. Leider nicht funktioniert. Aber 3,4 Kanal Strolche wollten den Köfi


Die wären mir lieber als Aale! War jetzt ca 14 Tage nicht los. Am Mittwoch ist Feiertag, wenn das Wetter mitspielt will ich los. Da ja meine Talsperre wegen des ablassen vom Vorstau Angelverbot hat, muss ich ausweichen. Die Frage ist nur, in was Bekanntes oder mal was neues erschließen! Gewässer hab ich genug zur Auswahl zwischen Leipzig - Dresden  - und Erzgebirge!


----------



## świetlik (13. November 2021)

Ich war heute morgen wieder kurz Los.
Ein Hecht 65 und ...
Irgendwie will der große nicht kommen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. November 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaahnsiiiiiinn.
> Glaube mein neue PB.
> Jepp, gerade an der Rute mit Zollstock nachgemessen = 78 cm.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 389757


Schöner Absteiger


----------



## DenizJP (14. November 2021)

Nach 5 Stunden angeln ist der Sonntag gerettet…………


----------



## jkc (14. November 2021)

Petri Deniz


Läuft   







113 

Viel Erfolg da draußen


----------



## DenizJP (14. November 2021)

Danke 
So ein 40er Schniepel ist schon was besonderes xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. November 2021)

Ich war auch mal wieder …
Drei von 60+ waren dabei…

I love it  !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2021)

Man war das heute schön, weit und breit keine Lampe am Wasser zu sehen und die Fische haben verrückt gespielt…War selbst bei 5bft Windstärke am überlegen, soll ich oder soll ich nicht??? Kurzentschlossen doch losgefahren und es war eine richtig gute Entscheidung …Die Strolche waren sowas von willig und aggressiv, dass ich nur ein Aussteiger vorm Kescher hatte und alle Bisse voll verwertet habe… Die haben heute mal richtig drauf genagelt wobei die vorgestern noch zaghaft gebissen oder sich teilweise nur reingehängt haben… Auf jeden Fall mal wieder zweistellig plus zwei schöne Barsche, ein Hecht sowie ne schleimige Brasse on Top, sowie die Größen recht ordentlich…

Kennt ihr das Gefühl voll ausgelastet und bestens gelaunt mit breiten grinsen ins Bett gehen??? Ich genieße es momentan …

I love it !!!


----------



## kridkram (20. November 2021)

Hier mal paar Bilder vom abgelassenen Vorstau und der abgesenkten Hauptsperre.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. November 2021)

Guten Abend. Ich bin auf Zandertour .meine letzte dieses Jahr. Leider wollen die nicht so richtig. Dafür gabs bisher nen Barsch  und nen fetten Hecht 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Naja bin auch so schon zufrieden. Beide schwimmen , wie immer wieder.


----------



## świetlik (20. November 2021)

Von heute morgen.


----------



## inextremo6 (20. November 2021)

Nochmal kurzer  Nachtrag  zum heutigen Abend.. Nach dem Hecht gabs noch 2 Bisse.,die leider nicht hängen blieben..
Hatte danach wohl soviel Adrenalin,  dass ich nicht mitbekommen habe, wie meine Batterie vom e Motor auf Minimum  gesprungen ist.Ich kam noch genau 250m, dann war der Akku leer. Mit den Batterien  vom Echolot kam ich noch 400m. Nun musste ich mich bei Gegenwind noch gut 400m mit einen Paddel durchkämpfen und habs nach knapp einer Stunde zum Steg geschafft. Völlig durchgeschwitzt landete ich am Steg..naja wat nu, war erst 21uhr.
Na gut noch n paar Würfe vom Steg und da war er, der letzte Zander für dieses Jahr.
Immerhin gute 65 geschätzt.
So bin ich!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
, ist nie langweilig


----------



## DenizJP (21. November 2021)

Grad nen üblen Fehlbiss gehabt auf Wobbler!

Hab ihn noch wegschwimmen sehen


----------



## jkc (21. November 2021)

Wasn hier heute los? Niemand unterwegs?




3 Bisse sind's jetzt, aber "nur" der kam raus.
2, 3h habe ich aber noch...

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2021)

Doch war am Kanal. Vertikal auf Zander, kam aber der hier raus. 








						WackelArsch von Quantum & Anglerboard – 400 Gummifische im Test
					

Der fetteste Lesertest des Jahres: Ihr habt die Chance auf satte 400 Gummifische! Sichert Euch alle fünf Farben vom AB-Jubiläumsköder – dem Quantum WackelArsch.  Im Lesertest schwingt der nächste Kandidat die Hüften. Frei nach dem Motto von KC and the Sunshine Band: „Shake shake shake, shake...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Hab grad noch gesehen, dass er 9 Streifen hat. 
Die Barsche am Kanal bei mir sind wohl fast alle Einzelgänger. Gab bisher dieses Jahr sehr oft nur einzelne Fische an einem Spot.


----------



## hanzz (21. November 2021)

Ach und natürlich ein dickes Petri jkc


----------



## świetlik (21. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Niemand unterwegs


Ich war heute gegen Mittag kurz unterwegs. 
Und erfahren was passiert wenn man bei durchziehen eine Perücke auf BC bekommt.
Stahl vorfach  15kg durchgerissen und  der köder hat sein letzte weitwurf absolviert. 
Wieder was gelernt. 

Für alle Petri,  die was gefangen haben.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. November 2021)

Petri zum Hecht @ jkc  !!!


jkc schrieb:


> Wasn hier heute los? Niemand unterwegs?


Anscheinend ist es zu Hause gemütlicher für viele, man merkt es deutlich an den fehlenden Lampen abends/nachts…
Werde die Woche wie gewohnt zweimal wieder losziehen …
Auch wenn ich nicht immer berichte, zweimal in der Woche bin ich los…


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. November 2021)

inextremo6 
Fettes Petri zur Sporteinheit und den schönen Fischen. Und dann noch ein schöner Abschlusszander. Perfekt

jkc 
Was ist denn bei Dir los, bist Du defekt? Nur so ein kleinen von 96? War wohl ein Scheißtag wie?


----------



## jkc (23. November 2021)

Ja, ich weiß auch nicht.  
Aber ist schon gut so, wird Zeit, dass sich das ganze mal wieder normalisiert, irgendwie bin ich schon zu sehr verseucht. Habe mich ernsthaft nach dem Tag dabei erwischt wie ich dachte, "kein guter Tag, aber na immerhin kein Schneider", leider scheint da echt schon etwas "Spirit" oder auch Wertschätzung auf der Strecke geblieben zu sein.

Petri Dank, Grüße JK


----------



## Fishx (23. November 2021)

Gestern Abend gab es mal wieder einen schönen Zander von Knapp 70cm aus dem Rhein. Läuft momentan sehr gut.
Gruß Fishx


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß auch nicht.
> Aber ist schon gut so, wird Zeit, dass sich das ganze mal wieder normalisiert, irgendwie bin ich schon zu sehr verseucht. Habe mich ernsthaft nach dem Tag dabei erwischt wie ich dachte, "kein guter Tag, aber na immerhin kein Schneider", leider scheint da echt schon etwas "Spirit" oder auch Wertschätzung auf der Strecke geblieben zu sein.
> 
> Petri Dank, Grüße JK


Erstmal Petri und wird Zeit das du mal wieder was besseres fängst …

Mir gehts aber ähnlich und kann das „selbst erwischen“ nachvollziehen …

Tage mit 2-3 Strolchen zähle ich zu den schlechteren Tagen…
Schneidertage gehören beim angeln natürlich auch dazu, ich hoffe aber nicht heute  …

Fishx  :
Fettes Petri zum Zetti…

Allen anderen erfolgreichen und die es ans Wasser schaffen natürlich auch ein Fettes!!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2021)

Klein Spaziergang mit der Hoffnung auf leichten Sonnenbrand und... Zander.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2021)

Habe ein kleine Barsch Bande erwischt. Drei Fische im Drill verloren.


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2021)

Naaa, Zander Opa war hier "am Werk"?


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2021)

Klein Nachtrag zu den heutigen Ausflug.
Solid Tip war nicht so Solide  wie gewohnt bei Shimano, aber da die Rute noch im Schonzeit war wurde sie zurückgeschickt.




Als Ersatz hab mir genau die gleiche gekauft.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2021)

The fog bei mir… ist mal gar nicht lustig, hoffentlich finde ich zurück…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2021)

Let’s go…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2021)

Oder mit Licht…


----------



## magut (23. November 2021)

Genau diese Stimmung liebe ich am Wasser


----------



## tomxxxtom (23. November 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Genau diese Stimmung liebe ich am Wasser


Dunkel und die Brille zuhause vergessen?


----------



## magut (23. November 2021)

Schwarz wie deine Seele


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. November 2021)

Moin,
ich habe heute die Ostsee in Sachen Meerforellen unsicher gemacht. Die Bedingungen waren gut und es sah vielversprechend aus, fast. Es schwamm sehr viel Kraut in der Förde und selbst der Einzelhaken war immer gut belegt. Trotz stieg nach 10 Minuten eine Silberne ein, durfte aber wieder schwimmen. Hinzu kam das die Kontakte am Haken sich als Brandquallen herausstellten. Ein Wahnsinn so viele und der gesamte Uferbereich war im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit toten Quallen überflutet. 
Aber schön war es wie immer trotzdem.
TL


----------



## NaabMäx (23. November 2021)

So,.. 4 Hechte, 15 Zander und 7 Quappen...............
hätt ich gestern gerne gefangen. STATTDESSEN sprengte eine SMGrundel die masslos untertriebenen Erwartungen,.... bei minus 3'C - welch ein kräftezehrender Drill.
8cm... watn Monster.

PS Meerforelle, taugen die Brandquallen als Stiefelwärmereinlage? Heitzgeelsohle und für jede Zehe eine Tentakel..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2021)

Bin auf dem Rückweg zum Auto, zwei Spots noch nur kurz abwerfen…Macht heute keinen Spaß, man sieht noch nicht mal die Wasseroberfläche und Stockdunkel wie noch nie erlebt…
Ein Blindgänger gab es trotzdem, vielleicht würde mehr gehen aber es ist ein Werfen ins Schwarze…
Macht mal die Augen zu und stellt euch vor das ihr rauswirft, so erlebe ich es und sehe kein Sinn heute… Bin keiner der aufgibt, macht aber kein Sinn wenn man nicht mal die Wasseroberfläche erkennt… Rute sehe ich nur bis steckverbindung…


----------



## NaabMäx (23. November 2021)

He du Drillsüchtiger, schau blos dast heim kommst, nicht dast dir noch das Köpfl anstosst. Wär ja direkt schad um dich.


----------



## Gert-Show (23. November 2021)

Petri! Wenn man so im Dunkeln fischt, ist das dann Schwarzangeln?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. November 2021)

So Feierabend…Letzter Spot, zweiter Wurf hat noch einer drauf gescheppert… Egal, Bedingungen waren heute richtig schlecht…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2021)

So einige Nächte habe ich schon hinter mir aber so eine Stockfinster dunkele Nacht und voller Nebel habe ich noch nicht erlebt… Man konnte das Wasser garnicht lesen, geschweige die Oberfläche sehen…Sichtweite grad mal ein Meter… Hatte noch zu guter letzt auf den noch ziemlich vollen Mond gehofft, dass der später noch etwas Helligkeit mitbringt, von dem war aber nichts zu merken… Dem so war es nicht möglich die richtigen Stellen anzuwerfen… Sechs Gummis abgerissen, mehrere Hänger gerettet, wobei ich im Vergleich zu den letzten beiden Touren nur ein Gummi verloren habe… Drei Kontakte gab es trotzdem wovon ich zwei verwerten konnte, es hat aber einfach kein Spaß gemacht…
Wettervorhersage kann man wie so oft sich einfach knicken…

Auf ein neues, das nächste mal wird besser …


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2021)

pass auf wenn die Füsse nass werden bist du vom Weg abgekommen .
gute Nacht


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. November 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Petri! Wenn man so im Dunkeln fischt, ist das dann Schwarzangeln?


nur wenn du so lange fischst, bis du schwarz wirst


----------



## Mefourlauber (24. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Rückweg zum Auto, zwei Spots noch nur kurz abwerfen…Macht heute keinen Spaß, man sieht noch nicht mal die Wasseroberfläche und Stockdunkel wie noch nie erlebt…
> Ein Blindgänger gab es trotzdem, vielleicht würde mehr gehen aber es ist ein Werfen ins Schwarze…
> Macht mal die Augen zu und stellt euch vor das ihr rauswirft, so erlebe ich es und sehe kein Sinn heute… Bin keiner der aufgibt, macht aber kein Sinn wenn man nicht mal die Wasseroberfläche erkennt… Rute sehe ich nur bis steckverbindung…


So ist Angeln. Gestern ging gar nix; mir war es fast ein bißchen zu hell. Vorgestern war es rabenschwarz stockdunkel wie selten; da lief es !
Da ich vermute dass du wie fast alle besonders im Dunkeln immer an die gleichen Stellen gehst müsste die Stellenkenntnis doch da sein? Viel zu lesen gibt es meiner Meinung nach im Dunkeln nicht, vorausgesetzt man ist regelmäßig am Wasser. Aktive Zander sehe ich ohnehin nur ganz selten, schon gar nicht um diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2021)

Ich mag es auch nicht hell… Aber es gibt Unterschiede zwischen dunkel und stockdunkel zudem gestern noch der dichte Nebel und tiefe graue Wolken drüber machten die Sache stockfinsterer…Gestern war es der Nebel, sonst habe ich keine Probleme mit der Sichtigkeit..
Einfach nur reinwerfen ist nicht mein Ding, zumal hier am Fluss durch ständigen Schiffsverkehr verschiedene Strömungsverhältnisse und Verwirbelungen von Minute zu Minute unterschiedlich herrschen und eine optimale Köderführung zu nichte machen, dein Köder wegdriften oder noch schlimmer zwischen die Steine drücken, sowie gestern sechs mal ohne das Wasser zu lesen…Zudem warte ich nicht auf den Fisch, ich suche den und mach mehr als nur ein Kilometer am Fluss entlang… Suchen statt warten ist für mich die bessere Strategie …
Wo kein ständiger Strömungswechsel ist, da gebe ich dir recht mit den Stellenkenntnis…

Alles im allen hat mir gestern der Nebel ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht…Gubt schlimmeres. So ist Angeln und ich wollte auch nicht jammern, sondern nur über meine aktuelle Situation live vom Wasser berichten…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2021)

Der Plan war, gestern früher abhauen und dafür heute nochmal…
Nicht mit mir, gleiche Vorhersage wie gestern …


----------



## tomxxxtom (24. November 2021)

Läuft.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. November 2021)

Also ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, mit der Dunkelheit, bei uns sind überhängende Äste, Bibergänge usw.
Hab vor kurzem auch mal abgebrochen, weil ich fast baden ging.
Auf den Steinpackungen brichst dir bei sowas die Haxen.
So schön kann der Fisch gar nicht mehr sein, dass ich den brauch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> So,.. 4 Hechte, 15 Zander und 7 Quappen...............
> hätt ich gestern gerne gefangen. STATTDESSEN sprengte eine SMGrundel die masslos untertriebenen Erwartungen,.... bei minus 3'C - welch ein kräftezehrender Drill.
> 8cm... watn Monster.
> 
> PS Meerforelle, taugen die Brandquallen als Stiefelwärmereinlage? Heitzgeelsohle und für jede Zehe eine Tentakel..


Hey NaabMäx,
nee als Stiefeleinlage brache ich die Brandmänner nicht, aber wenn man die in rote Grütze umwandeln könnte,dann würde ich immer einen Löffel und einen Liter mitnehmen....


----------



## DenizJP (24. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 tröste dich
Ich angel bei teilweise guten Bedingungen und fang nix xD


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> bei teilweise guten Bedingungen


oder doch nicht ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. November 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Also ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, mit der Dunkelheit, bei uns sind überhängende Äste, Bibergänge usw.
> Hab vor kurzem auch mal abgebrochen, weil ich fast baden ging.
> Auf den Steinpackungen brichst dir bei sowas die Haxen.
> So schön kann der Fisch gar nicht mehr sein, dass ich den brauch.


Alles nur Ansichtssache im Alter, irgendwann traut man sich im dunkeln nicht vor die Türe aus Angst überfallen zu werden 


DenizJP schrieb:


> Drillsucht69 tröste dich
> Ich angel bei teilweise guten Bedingungen und fang nix xD


Du musst das machen wie im ersten Jahr, wenn man zu perfekt wird ist das den Fischen zu komisch und die riechen Lunte …
Gestern hat es einfach kein Spaß gemacht und das steht bei mir im Vordergrund…


----------



## NaabMäx (24. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Alles nur Ansichtssache im Alter, irgendwann traut man sich im dunkeln nicht vor die Türe aus Angst überfallen zu werden


Fährt eine Postkutsche durch den Wald, mit Oma, Mutter und Tochter. 
Plötzlich werden sie von einem Räuber überfallen.
Sagt der Räuber: Ich will all eure Wertsachen. 
Frägt die Mutter: Alle?
Räuber: Wenn der Räuber sagt alle, meint er auch alle.
Dann sagt er: Alle ausziehen, alle werdet vergewaltigt.
Fragt die Tochter: Aber die Oma doch nicht?
Sagt die Oma: Wenn der Räuber sagt, alle, meint er auch alle.


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2021)

stimmt nicht ganz : Die Oma sagte - " halt die Klappe gönnst du mir denn gar nix gutes ! "


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2021)

mit dem Alter traut man sich nicht---- quatsch --
das siehst du etwas falsch im Alter hat man keine Ziele mehr weil man eigentlich alles schon
 hatte , da geht man nicht mehr bei jedem Wetter los , man hat keine Angst etwas zu verpassen ,
man ist auch nicht mehr ganz so kräftig und körperlich schon etwas eingeschränkt . Nein die Angst
überfallen zu werden ist hier auf dem Lande noch nicht so hoch ...

Edit by Mod.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2021)

Ich bin dann mal wieder… Tee trinken und Rute zusammen bauen dann ab die Post…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2021)

Geht schon mal gut los… Number one and two…
Größe auch ok …
Revanche für vorgestern …


----------



## Blueser (25. November 2021)

Den letzten Zander, welchen ich in der Hand hatte, war ein TK-Filet von LIDL im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2021)

Dann fahr´ zum Niederrhein - einfacher geht nicht 

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2021)

Oder zur Weser. 

Man muss einfach nur ans Wasser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. November 2021)

Nee, das Revier ist entscheidend ... bzw. der Abschnitt 

R.S.

P.S: Unterweser würde ich schon fast Fanggarantie geben - wenn man weiß wie und wo - allerdings sind die Fische da eher kleiner ( 40-50cm. im Schnitt )


----------



## Blueser (26. November 2021)

Mein letzter Zander-Fang, war Ende der 80er an der Hohenwarte. Da stand mir noch ein Bungalow zur Verfügung, ist mir leider nicht mehr vergönnt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Oder zur Weser.
> 
> Man muss einfach nur ans Wasser.


Das ist das Zauberwort …
Einer hat gefehlt, dann hätte ich die zehn vollgemacht…
Ach bevor ich es vergesse, ich musste dafür gestern aber auch über sechs Stunden was tun, was mir richtig Spaß gemacht hat …


----------



## Blueser (26. November 2021)

Wo nix ist, kannst auch nix fangen. Bei uns gibt es kaum noch Zander. Auch keine Welse und keine Grundeln. Alles mit Karpfen besetzt, gelegentlich mal einen Aal oder kleine Barsche. Plötzen, Rotfedern und Brassen sind reichlich vorhanden, auch mal ein Hecht. Ordentliche Zander gibt es hauptsächlich an der Hohenwarte und Bleiloch, zu weit weg für meine spontanen Angelausflüge. Dort braucht es mittlerweile auch ein Boot, für mich also erledigt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. November 2021)

Da haste recht, richtiges Gewässer  muss schon vorhanden sein oder sich die Mühe machen um da hinzukommen…Aber davon mal ab, ich opfere auch richtig Zeit am Wasser bzw. bis ich am Wasser bin und wer geht wie es der hanzz sagt, der wird auch belohnt…
Aber selbst hier fangen nicht alle, da muss man sich schon reinfuchsen und vor allem anpassen…
Am Tage tue ich mich auch schwer bei den klaren Wasser, niedrigen Wasserstand und den lichtscheuen Strolchen, deswegen gehe ich nachts und nutze die Vorteile für mich wobei das nicht jedermanns Sache ist und schon garnicht bei dem Wetter…
Habe unseren Aalzheimer gestern acht live Videos von letzter Nacht geschickt, der Junge ist begeistert …Ich allerdings auch von ihm was er alles so mit der Stellfischrute am DEK oder MLK da so auf seine eigene Art und Vorlieben anstellt…
Ich staune auch nicht schlecht wie der jkc oder Trollwut geile Monster fangen, es kommt nicht von ungefähr und sind auch keine Eintagsfliegen…Die haben es sich spezialisiert erarbeitet und ernten nun die Früchte… Man kann es ja nachmachen, ist ja kein Hexenwerk aber man muss bereit sein und braucht schon paar intensive Jährchen mit großen Aufwand, Geduld und durchhalten dafür…
Ich selbst liebe einfach das Zanderangeln und in der Schonzeit das Aalangeln, hoffentlich bleibt uns das letztere noch erhalten und wir dürfen weiter…
Ich wünsche allen ein Fettes Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser auch wenn das Wetter  ist …


----------



## NaabMäx (27. November 2021)

Gestern morgen, hab ich ganz zufällig, einfach mal so aus dem Fenster gekuckt. Was sehe ich den da - hab ich mir gedacht.......weiß....ist das Schnee?
Soll ja Vorkommen, das es um die Zeit schneit. Früher war das ja gang und gäbe.

Da das Wasser leicht zu steigen beginnt, hab ich mir gedacht, könntst Abends mal eine Ansitz wagen, vielleicht.......
So geschah es, dass um 15.00 das Auto abfuhr und mit Wurm und Köfi die Angeln im Wasser landeten.
Lange Zeit geschah nix, nicht mal Grundeln wollten gestern bei den Minustemperaturen. 
Dann zappelte die Wurmrute heftig, so das sie fast die Astgabel verließ. Anhieb,......  ins Leere.
Aber ich konnte mir schon denken welcher Dickkopf da zu Werke war.
Also den Köder wieder auf die selbe Stelle, und bald ging die Spitze wieder ab. Anhieb.... und der Bursche war am Band.
Der nächste Wurm landete wieder dort, und nach 30 min. kam wieder ein Biss. Der Kindergartendickkopf konnte noch im Wasser abgehakt werden.

Was soll ich sagen.....dann kam George - mein Freund, der immer nach mir sieht, wenn ich am Wasser sitze, leider hat er die Dumme Angewohnheit und kann die Augen nicht von der Knicklichtpose lassen, mal inspiziert er sie, mal zickt er sie an, mal macht er einen weiten Bogen um sie, mal rauft er mit ihr - wie ein altes Ehepaar.
Gestern war er mir auch nicht wohl gesonnen, hatte wohl seinen Zickentag. Wollte der nicht akkurat da seinen Landgang machen, wo ich sitze, er schwamm auf und ab und Grunzte mich mürrisch an. Bis er sich mir einem lauten Plattscher verabschiedete. Der Bazi hat alle 10m einen Ausstiege - nein, mein Angelplatz muss es sein wenn ich mal da bin. Den kann er Heute wieder nehmen. 

Leider waren meine gestrigen Zielfische nicht in Stimmung und oder / wo anders unterwegs, oder ihnen sind die Reißzähne zusammen gefroren und den anderen ist es scheinbar noch zu warm. 

Gestern wolle ich keine Kunstködertour starten, weil man bei der hiesigen Kälte, seine Finger in kürze nicht mehr spürt.
Warum ist das so? Weil man die Rute immer da hält / halten muss, wo die Rolle ist und der Isolierende Griff vor- und hinterhalb aufhört und die Griffelheizung in der Angel nicht funktioniert- oder was ist da los. Handschuhe sind ja nur bedingt tauglich.

Wo möglich hat noch jemand einen übrigen Brennstab aus den abgeschalteten Atomkraftwerken zuhause rum liegen, der sich in die Rute scheiben lässt....bis sie glüht, oder so einen Kohlestecken zum warmkokeln, den man da einsetzen kann... Ansonsten muss ich mir mal eine Schafsfellwicklung um die Stelle machen.


----------



## jkc (27. November 2021)

Moin, bin auch wieder am Start.
Bedingungen könnten aber besser sein, keine 7°c Wassertemperatur und noch schlimmer: Durch den Regen gestern geschätzt nichtmal 1m Sichtweite. Größte Hoffnung liegt noch darauf mit den Supertiefläufern am Grund rumzupoltern. In der Wassersäule habe ich wenig Hoffnung, trotzdem fahre ich zunächst mal eine Rute flach.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Cola schmeckt jeden Fall nicht, mit ihren 3°c oder so. Immerhin lässt mich der Wind aktuell in Ruhe.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (27. November 2021)

Also bis hierher schonmal exakt nix   
...nur Abfall vom Grund gekratzt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Cola schmeckt jeden Fall nicht, mit ihren 3°c oder so.
> 
> Grüße JK


Da muss ein Schuss rein …


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2021)

Ich hab auch alles gepackt im Auto liegen um nach längerem mal wieder nen Ansitz mit KöFi zu machen.


Frau hat Kopfschmerzen und ich muss aber erst noch den Kleinen ins Bett bringen...heißt ich komme erst so 22 Uhr ans Wasser bei Regen und 1-2 Grad.


Heiaahohaa wat ein Spaß!


----------



## jkc (27. November 2021)

Olé, ein Erfolg.
Habe in einer Chaosaktion einen Köder von mir aus einem Baum gerettet, den ich die Woche vom Ufer darin abgerissen habe...weil dort ein anderer Köder hing den ich bergen wollte.  
War glaube ich ganz schön knapp, ne ganze Weile sah es so aus, als würden an dem Ast zukünftig 3 Köder hängen, trotz 31kg Stroft...ganz schön zäh das Ding, aber nä nä nä nä näää:




Ich habe sie beide  (alle drei )


----------



## jkc (27. November 2021)

Läuft...




...oder besser rollt?


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2021)

Bin nun auch am Wasser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft...
> Anhang anzeigen 391265
> 
> ...oder besser rollt?


Na endlich …
Und ich dachte schon du fängst nichts mehr …
Schon mal positiv, Montage hält…
Fettes Petri noch !!!


----------



## Vanner (27. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ...nur Abfall vom Grund gekratzt.


Hat geklappt. Mist sowas.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bin nun auch am Wasser
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391269


Auch nicht schlecht so spät loszuziehen  …


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2021)

Ich gehe halt wenn ich kann ^^


----------



## DenizJP (27. November 2021)

Na super…


----------



## kridkram (28. November 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> oder besser rollt?


Hatte der denn das Mindestmass? Könnte knapp gewesen sein!


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

Na, safe war der drüber, locker 60cm im Durchmesser und mit dem ganzen Schlamm da drin so ca. 50 Pfd; war gar nicht so einfach den ins Boot zu bekommen


----------



## Naish82 (28. November 2021)

Hab ich bei dem Foto auch gedacht… da war der Stock bestimmt schön krumm…


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2021)

N bisschen Spundlauf Spaziergang.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. November 2021)

Und ich gleich Zandern…
Heute mal ne kürzere Tour aber trotzdem mit open end …


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2021)

Naja. War heut "nur" Wintersonne tanken. 
Kein Fisch, dafür sind die Kopfschmerzen weg. 
Jetzt gibt's n Steak und dabei ne Folge YPC.


----------



## DenizJP (28. November 2021)

Immerhin Wintersonne tanken!

Ich war gestern 21 bis 2 am Wasser bei 1 Grad und Regen....hat null Spaß gemacht..

Bisse gabs auch keine xD aber dafür ersten Kontakt mit Krabben am Main....ei wat ein Spaß!!


----------



## kridkram (28. November 2021)

jkc

Ich hoffe du hast ihn nicht released!


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

nope


----------



## feko (28. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Immerhin Wintersonne tanken!
> 
> Ich war gestern 21 bis 2 am Wasser bei 1 Grad und Regen....hat null Spaß gemacht..
> 
> Bisse gabs auch keine xD aber dafür ersten Kontakt mit Krabben am Main....ei wat ein Spaß!!


Wollhandkrabben?


----------



## DenizJP (28. November 2021)

Ich befürchte fast ja


----------



## yukonjack (28. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich befürchte fast ja


Dann viel Spaß mit den Viechern. Hatten wir in diesem Jahr von August bis Oktober.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. November 2021)

Läuft… Die ersten gingen schnell hintereinander dann 2,5 Stunden kein Kontakt… SpotWechsel und erster Wurf bäääm…


----------



## ado (28. November 2021)

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz live aber vorenthalten soll es trotzdem nicht werden. 
Ich war Mal testen was die Rutten so machen. Diesmal nicht an einem Wehr sondern auf freier Strecke. Und was soll ich sagen es war genial. Nach drei Fehlbissen gab es den ersten Kontakt - und gleich der Zielfisch. Und die Rutte war mit etwas über 50cm auch nicht verkehrt. 
Danach gab es Bisse im Minutentakt. Es gab zwar keine Rutte mehr aber dafür noch zwei Regenbogenforellen mit deutlich über 50cm - was keinesfalls alltäglich ist.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2021)

Wieder zu Hause, habe bis kurz vor Mitternacht gemacht… Ganz schön frisch gewesen …


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich gehe halt wenn ich kann ^^


oder wenn deine Frau Migräne hat - ich wünsche ihr gute Besserung und dir Petri heil .
ja früher war ich auch so  , bei jedem Wetter zu jeder Zeit ......


----------



## Kauli11 (29. November 2021)

ado schrieb:


> Es gab zwar keine Rutte mehr aber dafür noch zwei Regenbogenforellen mit deutlich über 50cm - was keinesfalls alltäglich ist.


Sauber, darf man fragen welcher Köder?


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wieder zu Hause, habe bis kurz vor Mitternacht gemacht… Ganz schön frisch gewesen …


Hut ab,bei solchen Temperaturen noch zum angeln zu fahren,
für mich ist das,bei so einem Wetter, leider nichts mehr.............


----------



## ado (29. November 2021)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Sauber, darf man fragen welcher Köder?


Na klar darf man das. 
Ich fische nachts im Winter eigentlich nur mit Köderfischen. In diesem Fall waren es halbierte Köderfische.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Hut ab,bei solchen Temperaturen noch zum angeln zu fahren,
> für mich ist das,bei so einem Wetter, leider nichts mehr.............


Gut anziehen ist das wichtigste, sobald man friert macht es auch kein Spaß mehr…konnte gestern aber noch mit offener Jacke rumlaufen …
Schlimm wird es erst dann, wenn das Geflecht und Ringe wegen Eis nicht mehr mitmachen …


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. November 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gut anziehen ist das wichtigste, sobald man friert macht es auch kein Spaß mehr…konnte gestern aber noch mit offener Jacke rumlaufen …
> Schlimm wird es erst dann, wenn das Geflecht und Ringe wegen Eis nicht mehr mitmachen …


Ja ich weiß,aber ich bin wohl,...ein kleiner Warm-Duscher...................


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß,aber ich bin wohl,...ein kleiner Warm-Duscher...................


Ich eigentlich eher auch, ist aber momentan wegen der noch guten Bissfrequenz geschuldet… Da kann man sich das auch antun…


----------



## jkc (30. November 2021)

Also mir sind diese richtig kalten Wintertage mit -4, -5, -6 Grad aber Windstille deutlich lieber als 25 bis 30 Grad und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Angeltechnisch macht's glaube ich kein Unterschied - nichts fangen geht immer.  

Grüße JK


----------



## Floma (30. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit den Viechern. Hatten wir in diesem Jahr von August bis Oktober.


dürft ihr die entnehmen oder sogar mit Reusen/Krebstellern gezielt fangen?
Bei uns im Neckar sind mir noch keine über den Weg gelaufen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die sich so weit weg vom Meer überhaupt ausbreiten.


----------



## yukonjack (30. November 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> dürft ihr die entnehmen oder sogar mit Reusen/Krebstellern gezielt fangen?
> Bei uns im Neckar sind mir noch keine über den Weg gelaufen. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die sich so weit weg vom Meer überhaupt ausbreiten.


Für die Entnahme gibt es so weit ich es weiß keine Regel. Die Biester beißen dir die Vorfächer schneller durch wie du kucken kannst, darum hab ich noch keine am Haken gehabt. Die auf dem Foto hat sich irgendwie in die Schnur gewickelt. Eine unbedachte Bewegung mit meinem rechten Fuß brachte ihr aber den Tod.


----------



## seatrout61 (30. November 2021)

Die Biester sind hier nicht heimisch und wurden aus Asien vermutlich in den Ballasttanks von Schiffen eingeschleppt...die fühlen sich hier sauwohl und haben sich zu einer echten Plage entwickelt...im Rhein sind die schon nachgewiesen, würde mich sehr wundern wenn die in i-einem Fluss nicht vorkommen würden, da die letztlich alle i-wie miteinander verbunden sind und vor Jahren gab es mal einen TV-Beitrag, wie die Hindernisse ( in der Elbe bei Geesthacht) überwinden, tausende übereinander bis die obersten weiterkrabbeln können - gigantische Mengen.

In Asien vornehmlich Süd-Mittelchina sind die ne Delikatesse 40€/kg, wie man in einer Mare-Sendung (letzten Sonntag auf NDR3) über den NOK entnehmen konnte.


----------



## Blueser (30. November 2021)

Bei uns sind es die Kamberkrebse, welche mit der Pose Gassi gehen. Verbreiten sich hier rasant. Werde nächstes Jahr mal nachts mit der Senke gezielt den Biestern nachstellen, sollen recht lecker sein. Wollhandkrabben gibt es hier noch nicht.


----------



## yukonjack (30. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei uns sind es die Kamberkrebse, welche mit der Pose Gassi gehen. Verbreiten sich hier rasant. Werde nächstes Jahr mal nachts mit der Senke gezielt den Biestern nachstellen, sollen recht lecker sein. Wollhandkrabben gibt es hier noch nicht.


Ich weiß zwar nicht wo "hier" ist aber sicher wäre ich mir nicht.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. November 2021)

Invasive Arten mußt du sogar Töten, ob Schwarzmund Grundel oder Wollhandkrabbe.


----------



## Blueser (30. November 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wo "hier" ist aber sicher wäre ich mir nicht.


Mittelthüringen, ich hab noch von keinem anderen Angler gehört, dass die hier vorkommen sollen. Ganz auszuschließen ist das natürlich nicht, aber irgendwann sind die bestimmt auch hier zu finden.


----------



## yukonjack (30. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Mittelthüringen, ich hab noch von keinem anderen Angler gehört, dass die hier vorkommen sollen. Ganz auszuschließen ist das natürlich nicht, aber irgendwann sind die bestimmt auch hier zu finden.


Ich habe in über 20 Jahren angeln in "meinem" Fluss auch nur eine zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Also mir sind diese richtig kalten Wintertage mit -4, -5, -6 Grad aber Windstille deutlich lieber als 25 bis 30 Grad und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit. Angeltechnisch macht's glaube ich kein Unterschied - nichts fangen geht immer.
> 
> Grüße JK


Was verstehst DU schon vom "Nichts fangen"?   
ICH hingegen werde morgen ein weiteres Kapitel meiner Enzyklopädie über eben jenes Thema anfangen 
Groetjes


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde sagen sehr viel. 
Fische fangen ist einfach, das kann jeder.
Im schneidern erkennt man den echten Pro.

Edit: Zur Veranschaulichung empfehle ich die Folge Veit Wilde gegen Dietmar Isaiasch aus'm YPC2020.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2021)

Grad am Angeln 
Plötzlich neben meinem Gesicht flapflap

Drehe mich um und ne fette Eule dreht im letzten Moment vor meinem Gesicht ab….


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (2. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Grad am Angeln
> Plötzlich neben meinem Gesicht flapflap
> 
> Drehe mich um und ne fette Eule dreht im letzten Moment vor meinem Gesicht ab….


Kommt davon, wenn deine Nase wie eine Maus aussieht


----------



## magi (2. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen sehr viel.
> Fische fangen ist einfach, das kann jeder.
> Im schneidern erkennt man den echten Pro.
> 
> Edit: Zur Veranschaulichung empfehle ich die Folge Veit Wilde gegen Dietmar Isaiasch aus'm YPC2020.


Nur wer Niederlagen kennt kann Erfolge auch schätzen! Insofern hat jeder Schneidertag seine Berechtigung


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Dezember 2021)

Gleich geht es in die nächste Runde, heute den besseren Tag zwischen Regen und Wind nutzen …
Pegel ist gestiegen und steigt weiter… Karten sind wieder neu gemischt, bin gespannt wie die reagieren und wo die sich jetzt verstecken…
Allen viel Spaß die es auch ans Wasser schaffen…

Petri Heil und nichts am Seil  …


----------



## thanatos (2. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Grad am Angeln
> Plötzlich neben meinem Gesicht flapflap
> 
> Drehe mich um und ne fette Eule dreht im letzten Moment vor meinem Gesicht ab….


ja das gibt einen Schreck - in einer Nacht hat sich ein Käuzchen mal den Spass gemacht sich von hinten
kommend dich vor mein Gesicht fallen zu lassen und in der Nähe  auf einen  Ast zu landen und nach seiner Art zu lachen -
und das fünf mal ,ich hab mich jedes mal erschreckt ,wer rechnet mitten auf dem See mit so einem 
Unfug .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Dezember 2021)

Bin wieder zu Hause…Bissfrequenz war im hellen höher als in der Dunkelheit… Bin gegen Mitternacht abgehauen…Knackig war’s trotzdem… Trotz minus ein grad blieben Schnur und ringe verschont …


----------



## Zmann (3. Dezember 2021)

Nach 2 Monaten Zwangspause kann ich nun endlich wieder ans Wasser...nach dem 5ten Wurf war ein Zander dran und konnte sich leider abschütteln danach ein Brassen den der Wobbler am Rücken aufgegabelt hat und zum Schluß der schöne Barsch.
Jetzt mach ich Schluss den ich hab Eisfüß
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
e...


----------



## DenizJP (4. Dezember 2021)

Seit langem mal wieder nen guter Hecht


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2021)

Dickes Petrie Denis, da kann man schon Hecht dazu sagen, freue mich für dich. 


Sodala, gestern war ich auch wieder unterwegs - mit dem Wurfgerät.

Erst mit Drop-Shot - will ja nicht nochmal 5 Jahre warten bis der nächste Zander kommt, aber irgendein Bazi kappte mir bald den Haken. 
Bei Minusgraden waren die Finger schon etwas grobmotorisch und so wollte ich mir, das gefummel mit neuem Vorfach, schenken. Schlecht sehen kann ich ja auch gut.
Da ich nur noch schweres Gerät im Auto hatte, musste eben die ran.

So, mit dem Prügel und Strick als Vorfach, legte ich wieder los.  Nach kurzen zappelte ein, dicke aber kurze Hechtdame an der Leine.
Natürlich wurde sie wieder in ihr Element entlassen.

Dann kam einer Stelle, da raubten doch tatsächlich bei Minusgrade mehrere Fische an der Oberfläche und ein richtig Langer, huschte vor meinen Füßen vorbei. Leider konnte ich nicht sehen was es war. 

Nach einigen Schwüngen, rumbste es. Ein ü. 40 Aitel, transalierte die überdimensionierte Gerätschaft erfolglos.

Jo -, solle ich Heut wieder los ziehen können, so werde ich mir 2 leichte Ruten vorbasteln. Sonst braucht man ja einen Holzofen im Kofferraum. um sich zwischendurch die Tatzen aufzuwärmen. 

Man sollte den Säbelzahnfischen ja gewappnet sein.
Denke grad nach, wie man zum Drop-Shot ein Stahlvorfach bastelt,  ohne einen Knick rein zu bringen? Müsste doch irgendwie gehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2021)

So, geht los


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2021)

Und Zielfisch nach 3 Minuten


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Denke grad nach, wie man zum Drop-Shot ein Stahlvorfach bastelt, ohne einen Knick rein zu bringen? Müsste doch irgendwie gehen.



Die einfachste Lösung ist da ein Spinshot-Haken: Oben Stahl ran, unten das Mono-Stück mit dem Blei. So einen Haken kann man sich bei Bedarf auch mit einer stabilen Mini-Drahtachse selber basteln.

Alternativ kann man auch einen Jighaken ohne Bleikopf nehmen und diesen an 7x7 an-no-knotten (Wicklung mit Schlauch sichern). Dann unter dem Haken ne Schlaufe klemmen und die Blei-Mono da ranknoten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2021)

Ein Fettes Petri an alle, endlich wieder etwas los hier …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und Zielfisch nach 3 Minuten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er kam , sah und siegte, sauber.. Fettes Petri


----------



## ragbar (4. Dezember 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Er kam , sah und siegte, sauber.. Fettes Petri


Everything Butt!!!
Petri!


----------



## Fishx (4. Dezember 2021)

Auch bei mir gab es gestern Abend wieder einen schönen Zander aus dem Rhein. Läuft…
Gruß Fishx


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2021)

Alteheinarm bei Nacht - mal schauen ob noch jemand wach ist


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2021)

Selten so unkonzentriert gefischt ... 4 Bisse auf nen LongA verpennt - das muss man erstmal schaffen ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Dezember 2021)

Bei den erhöhten und leicht angetrübten Wasser haben die sich auch noch im hellen Gut gezeigt die letzten Tage… Nächste Woche gehts in die nächste Runde, werde mir Wettertechnisch ein guten Tag aussuchen …


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2021)

Im Hellen hatte ich am Mittwoch nur Hecht. Das Wasser war sogar recht klar, das hat lich auch überrascht. Aber so kurz nach dem Wasseranstieg sind die Karten halt immer neu gemischt - die letzten Wochen waren die Spots jedenfalls noch heiß ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Dezember 2021)

Es werden sich jetzt neue Spots öffnen und es bleibt abzuwarten wie die Strolche reagieren…
Ich hoffe dennoch dass die weiter in guter Laune bleiben   … Nichtsdestotrotz heißt es erstmal, viele zeitaufwendige Würfe ins Niemandsland um die neuen Wohlfühlzonen rauszufinden … Ich habe aber so eine Vermutung aus den letzten Jahren und glaube zu wissen wo ich die erwische …
Die erarbeiteten ganz heißen Spots des niedrig Wassers sind erstmal Tod auf meiner Strecke…


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. Dezember 2021)

Hab noch zwei hanglage gammlige Rotaugen in der Friere, werde es dann auch mal 1 - 2 Std auf men Küchenhecht versuchen.


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Dezember 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei hanglage gammlige Rotaugen in der Friere, werde es dann auch mal 1 - 2 Std auf men Küchenhecht versuchen.


Sind eure Hänge so kurz?


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Sind eure Hänge so kurz?


Jo is halt in der Oberpfalz so


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Dezember 2021)

Kizzo40 schrieb:


> Jo is halt in der Oberpfalz so


Die ganze Oberpfalz ist ein Hang.


----------



## Kizzo40 (5. Dezember 2021)

Ach du Sch.... Normal ist das Wasser spiegelklar. Naja ich probiere es dennoch.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2021)

Moin Männers. Ich wollte Mal noch kurz von gestern berichten. Also grundsätzlich war es nix für Weicheier. Wind und Nieselregen haben die Veranstaltung nicht gerade gemütlich gemacht. Aber beschweren gilt nicht. Die Platten haben ganz ordentlich mitgespielt. Wir haben um 17:30 Uhr eingepackt und sind vor dem Starkregen und späteren Schnee geflüchtet. Dementsprechend auch wieder früh zu Hause gewesen. Wasser war aber eh sehr weit unten und runter gehen im Dunkeln auf den Steinen gönnt man nicht Mal seinem Erzfeind. Ich konnte mich über 18 schöne Scheiben freuen. Das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Männers. Ich wollte Mal noch kurz von gestern berichten. Also grundsätzlich war es nix für Weicheier. Wind und Nieselregen haben die Veranstaltung nicht gerade gemütlich gemacht. Aber beschweren gilt nicht. Die Platten haben ganz ordentlich mitgespielt. Wir haben um 17:30 Uhr eingepackt und sind vor dem Starkregen und späteren Schnee geflüchtet. Dementsprechend auch wieder früh zu Hause gewesen. Wasser war aber eh sehr weit unten und runter gehen im Dunkeln auf den Steinen gönnt man nicht Mal seinem Erzfeind. Ich konnte mich über 18 schöne Scheiben freuen. Das hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


Denke daran,Platte werden im Toaster "gebraten"................


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2021)

War Gest auch 3 Stunden ansitzen.
Es gab nur eine Beissphase, war sehr kurz, 1 kleiner Aitel auf Tauwurm. 
Aber 4 Würmer für die Eichhörnchen - so kann man auch den Vorrat reduzieren.- halleluja.


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Dezember 2021)

Ach ja, Georges- Halbstarke(r) - Pubertätskind, hat mich vor 3 Tagen vom Wasser verscheucht. Wollte an der Stelle ein paar Würfe machen, dann kam das Miststück und da ich nicht gleich ging, vertrieb er mir die Fische.
Im 5m Kreis, fauchend, auf und ab und mehrere laute Schwanzplatscher. Gutes zureden - bin ja gleich weg, lass mich nur ein paar Würfe machen - half nix.
Er gab mir zu verstehen.... ich spriz dich naß und dann fress ich dich, wenn du dich nicht augenblicklich schleichst. - Bockiges Vieh.


----------



## kridkram (6. Dezember 2021)

Hab seit längerem wieder mal rein geschaut, sind doch einige Fische gefangen worden. Dickes Petri den Fängern!
Wir haben auch positive Nachrichten bekommen. Der Schieber vom Vorstau kann repariert werden, das soll jetzt im Winter passieren, sodass im Frühjahr wieder angestaut werden kann.
Da das aber wieder etliche Jahre dauert, bis wieder einigermaßen guter Fischbestand da ist, lohnt das Angeln nicht. Die Fische die drinn waren, sind ja alle in die Hauptsperre gekommen. Also werde ich verstärkt dort fischen in der nächsten Zeit. Da das eine Ufer ein Steilufer ist, gibt es nur wenige Uferangelplätze und weite Wege, aber man hat seine Ruhe. So hab ich mir am Samstag ein Boot mit " Kajüte " gekauft. An unserem Vereinssteg ist noch ein Platz frei gewesen.
So komm ich an relativ unberührte Stellen und man kann Nachts geschützt und warm ein Nickerchen machen.
Stimmts Zokker


----------



## zokker (7. Dezember 2021)

Viel Spaß mit dem Boot. Macht aber auch Arbeit.
Ja das stimmt.


----------



## Blueser (7. Dezember 2021)

Wie sagte der Europa Chef von Hermes: Wer sich ein Flugzeug oder Boot kauft, freut sich nur zweimal. Einmal beim Kauf und einmal beim Verkauf ... 
Dennoch viel Freude mit dem Kahn!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wie sagte der Europa Chef von Hermes: Wer sich ein Flugzeug oder Boot kauft, freut sich nur zweimal. Einmal beim Kauf und einmal beim Verkauf ...
> Dennoch viel Freude mit dem Kahn!



Neee,

beim Angelboot denkste: Shit zu klein gekauft........ also freust dich beim Verkauf und dann wieder beim Neukauf (könnte aber irgendwie eine Endlosspirale sein???) 

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2021)

mir tät Platz und Geld für ein Bellyboat schon reichen ^^


----------



## kridkram (8. Dezember 2021)

Sicher ist ein Boot nichts für jedermann. Ich hab Platz genug auf dem Grundstück zum Überwintern und Bootshänger haben wir zu 4. Es ist auch kein neues, die Substanz stimmt aber und ich werde übern Winter Hand anlegen und einen neuen Anstrich machen und bissel einrichten. Es hat Solarzellen auf dem Dach und Batterien im Rumpf, hat der Vorbesitzer von einem Elektriker machen lassen. 
Preis war gut, bin unter 4 stellig geblieben.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

Abflug 




CD rein, voll aufdrehen - The Doors richtig laut - und los.
Anhalten! Ich fahr ja nicht zum ükeln  
CD Wechsel. Pantera voll aufdrehen und Gas


----------



## rippi (8. Dezember 2021)

Lieber daci7,

du weißt es vielleicht nicht, aber Taylor Swift hat auch gerade ein Album rerausgebracht, bitte höre ab sofort das, es passt zu jeglicher Angelegenheit.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

Zu Befehl Herr Kapitän. Steche nun in See.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Abflug
> Anhang anzeigen 392389
> 
> CD rein, voll aufdrehen - The Doors richtig laut - und los.
> ...


Viel Petri !!!
Riecht nach Zander


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> The Doors


Oooooooooooooh Nein 









daci7 schrieb:


> Pantera


Schon besser

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg






Wir wollen Zander sehen, wir wollen Zander sehen.






Sorry, für die unlive Kommentare, aber es ging grad mit mir durch


----------



## Raven87 (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 du hast noch was vom Leben


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

Gute 70 dürfte die Dame haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Gute 70 dürfte die Dame haben
> Anhang anzeigen 392397


Fettes Petri zum schönen Zetti !!!
Top Bedingungen heute im Vergleich zu den letzten Tagen, ich komm leider nicht dazu…  Viel Spaß noch, ich schlage nächste Woche zu …
Bei mir kribbelt es richtig bei den Wasserstand, da geht noch was…


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

Soooo .. Abflug.
Es war sehr geiles Angeln heute. 5 nennenswerte Fische, von denen ich den kapitalsten leider mitnehmen musste - man beachte die Glubschaugen. Obwohl er "nur" 12m tief gebissen hat.
Der gibt leckere Filets!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2021)

Dickes Petri daci7  …

Wenn ich fragen darf, würde es mich echt interessieren ob du die überm Grund erwischt hast oder in anderen Wasserschichten???
Rein informativ nur, bin ja immer nachts unterwegs…


----------



## hanzz (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Obwohl er "nur" 12m tief gebissen hat.


Erstmal ein herzliches Petri.

Hab mir abgewöhnt unter 8-9 Meter zu gehen. Das ist schon grenzwertig.

Lass ihn dir gut schmecken.


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die einfachste Lösung ist da ein Spinshot-Haken: Oben Stahl ran, unten das Mono-Stück mit dem Blei. So einen Haken kann man sich bei Bedarf auch mit einer stabilen Mini-Drahtachse selber basteln.
> 
> Alternativ kann man auch einen Jighaken ohne Bleikopf nehmen und diesen an 7x7 an-no-knotten (Wicklung mit Schlauch sichern). Dann unter dem Haken ne Schlaufe klemmen und die Blei-Mono da ranknoten.


Danke für die Idee, - hab mir verschiedene gebastelt.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri daci7  …
> 
> Wenn ich fragen darf, würde es mich echt interessieren ob du die überm Grund erwischt hast oder in anderen Wasserschichten???
> Rein informativ nur, bin ja immer nachts unterwegs…


Alle fische hab ich vertikal direkt am Grund gefangen. Da ist auch das Problem bei dem See - der ist knappe 18m tief und jetzt gerade steht das Gros an Fisch auch an den tiefen Stellen.




Ich fische dann die Kanten ab und greife so meine Zander - die "Kollegen", die in den tiefen Löchern oder der Fahrrinne stehen, fangen natürlich mehr. Jedenfalls tagsüber - gegen Dämmerung ziehen die Zander auch ins Flache. 
Auf 8-9m oder sogar flacher bräuchte ich garnicht erst fischen, da steht tagsüber garnichts.
Groetjes

PS zu dem Echobild: es ist dort knapp 16m tief - das sind reine Futterfischwolken darüber. Und Ja, ich weiß, dass meine Uhr nicht richtig gestellt ist


----------



## DenizJP (8. Dezember 2021)

heut am Vereinsteich gewesen. Bissel das Abendessen fangen ^^


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Danke für die Idee, - hab mir verschiedene gebastelt.



Gern geschehen. Ich würde in puncto Hochlast-Fähigkeit die Varianten mit fester Drahtachse bevorzugen

--> die beiden Fixierungs-Klemmhüsen direkt auf dem Stahl (Version ganz rechts) könnten diesen unter starker Beanspruchung abscheren. Die beiden Quetschungen mitten drin sind zusätzliche Schwachpunkte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Alle fische hab ich vertikal direkt am Grund gefangen. Da ist auch das Problem bei dem See - der ist knappe 18m tief und jetzt gerade steht das Gros an Fisch auch an den tiefen Stellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 392406
> 
> Ich fische dann die Kanten ab und greife so meine Zander - die "Kollegen", die in den tiefen Löchern oder der Fahrrinne stehen, fangen natürlich mehr. Jedenfalls tagsüber - gegen Dämmerung ziehen die Zander auch ins Flache.
> ...


Besten Dank für die informative Rückmeldung, hab’s auch so vermutet   …
Das mit ins flache ziehen kenne ich zu gut, deshalb gehe ich immer im dunkeln… wenn die da reinziehen, dann wollen die auch richtig und tödeln nicht nur da so rum …
I love it wenn die Strolche nachts auf der Lauer sind …
Nichtsdestotrotz, sehr schönes Ergebnis für ne Mittagstour… 
Cool, so muss das …

Ach übrigens, deine Uhr ist falsch eingestellt, grins….


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Ich würde in puncto Hochlast-Fähigkeit die Varianten mit fester Drahtachse bevorzugen
> 
> --> die beiden Fixierungs-Klemmhüsen direkt auf dem Stahl (Version ganz rechts) könnten diesen unter starker Beanspruchung abscheren. Die beiden Quetschungen mitten drin sind zusätzliche Schwachpunkte.





daci7 schrieb:


> Alle fische hab ich vertikal direkt am Grund gefangen. Da ist auch das Problem bei dem See - der ist knappe 18m tief und jetzt gerade steht das Gros an Fisch auch an den tiefen Stellen.
> Anhang anzeigen 392406
> 
> Ich fische dann die Kanten ab und greife so meine Zander - die "Kollegen", die in den tiefen Löchern oder der Fahrrinne stehen, fangen natürlich mehr. Jedenfalls tagsüber - gegen Dämmerung ziehen die Zander auch ins Flache.
> ...


Wenn deine Sichellänge mit der Wassertiefe Korreliert, sind das 3m Zander.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn deine Sichellänge mit der Wassertiefe Korreliert, sind das 3m Zander.


 
Sind keine Sicheln - die Länge der "Signale" hängt von deiner Geschwindigkeit ab, bzw von der Zeit, die ein Körper sich im Kegel befindet. Wenn ein Fisch mit mir mitschwimmt, hab ich auch nen Strich aufm Echo


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sind keine Sicheln - die Länge der "Signale" hängt von deiner Geschwindigkeit ab, bzw von der Zeit, die ein Körper sich im Kegel befindet. Wenn ein Fisch mit mir mitschwimmt, hab ich auch nen Strich aufm Echo


Das Boot steht doch, und wenn du einen Echotsignaltaktung von 200KHz hast, ist es wurscht, ob der Fiiiiisch hi oder her schwimmt, ausser der zischt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit da unten rum.
Du hast 3m Zander  - glaub mirs.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Das Boot steht doch, und wenn du einen Echotsignaltaktung von 200KHz hast, ist es wurscht, ob der Fiiiiisch hi oder her schwimmt, ausser der zischt mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit da unten rum.
> Du hast 3m Zander  - glaub mirs.


Zweimal Jain.
Das "Boot" bzw. meine Plautzenjolle (Grüße gehen raus an Minimax ) driftet, und das nicht zu knapp - ich fische da ja nicht. Und 200khz Chirp heißt ja ~160-200khz Frequenz. Und ein Fisch, der kontinuierlich unter mir steht gibt mir ein horizontales Signal - ähnlich meinem Köder, wenn ich den unter mir halte.
Ob andere Leute andere Echoeinstellungen lieber mögen, sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2021)

daci7 schrieb:


> Zweimal Jain.
> Das "Boot" bzw. meine Plautzenjolle (Grüße gehen raus an Minimax ) driftet, und das nicht zu knapp - ich fische da ja nicht. Und 200khz Chirp heißt ja ~160-200khz Frequenz. Und ein Fisch, der kontinuierlich unter mir steht gibt mir ein horizontales Signal - ähnlich meinem Köder, wenn ich den unter mir halte.
> Ob andere Leute andere Echoeinstellungen lieber mögen, sei mal dahingestellt


Nutzt das den dann was, so ein Schätzdingens, dass einen Köfi nicht von einem Blauwal unterscheiden kann?


----------



## daci7 (9. Dezember 2021)

Naja, du könntest das Ding auf Sicheln oder Fischbildchen umstellen. Ich seh da keinen Vorteil drin. Ich muss die futterwolken und natürlich die gewässerstruktur sehen und will live meinen Köder sehen, besonderes letzteres geht mMn so wesentlich besser.
Groetjes


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. Ich würde in puncto Hochlast-Fähigkeit die Varianten mit fester Drahtachse bevorzugen
> 
> --> die beiden Fixierungs-Klemmhüsen direkt auf dem Stahl (Version ganz rechts) könnten diesen unter starker Beanspruchung abscheren. Die beiden Quetschungen mitten drin sind zusätzliche Schwachpunkte.


Hi,
Da hab ich weniger bedenken, weil es wurscht ist, ob dass Dingens aussen oder innen am Haken reisst - wenns den reisst. Die inneren muss man ja auch nicht so fest drücken, die brauchen ja nur den Haken halten. 
Vorteil des rechten wäre: Das Bleivorfach ist auch Zahnsicher. Obs das braucht, da eh nicht so viel Zug am Blei ist?
Jedoch bleibt die Frage, ob es beim Einsaugen hinderlicher ist - auch wenn es sehr dünner Stahl ist?

Gegen das linke spricht auch nix. Ist baulich etwas größer und minimal aufwendiger oder fertig etwas teurer.

Meine Bastelstahlvorfächer sind bis Dato nur bei Hängern gerissen. Da ist es mir wurscht, wo die reisen. Nach fest kommt ab - so ist das hald.

So, und Gest war ich mit dem rechten los, und gebissen hat nix. wie so oft. 
Das nächste mal kommt das andere dran und wenn dann auch nix beißt, dann sind sie gleich schlecht - oder wie.
Habt's ihr auch so boshafte Fisch?


----------



## Blueser (9. Dezember 2021)

Yep ...


----------



## NaabMäx (9. Dezember 2021)

Das mit den Ösen aus VA-Draht biegen, ist kein Hexenwerk. Man könnt auch in die Hakenöse das Stahl fädeln und die Schur fürs Blei, - die sind groß genug.


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. Dezember 2021)

Es ist nass/kalt.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Dezember 2021)

Mal sehen was die Quappen sagen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Man könnt auch in die Hakenöse das Stahl fädeln und die Schur fürs Blei, - die sind groß genug.



Davon von rate ich ab:

Durch das Gewicht des Bleis entsteht dann ein sehr seltsamer Abstehwinkel - direkt am Hakenöhr gibt es dann zwei separate Befestigungspunkte, auf die entgegengesetzte Zugrichtungen wirken.

Wenn es ganz dumm läuft, steht der Köder dann senkrecht nach oben parallel zum Stahl oder senkrecht nach unten parallel zur Mono. Und das jeweils "fixiert", d. h. da bewegt sich so gut wie gar nichts mehr.

Eine attraktive DS-Präsentation sieht anders aus.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (11. Dezember 2021)

Es gab keinen Quappen. Aber dafür jetzt Bratwurst, Bier und lagerfeuer


----------



## świetlik (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich war heute früh los. 7-10.30.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Richtig schöner Morgen. Ab ca. 10 Uhr ist Wasser zugefroren.

Wenn man Gummi Köder über Eis zieht gehört das zum top water Angeln?


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Dezember 2021)

Endlich mal wieder eine erfolgreiche Spinntour. 
Nach einigen erfolglosen Versuchen an verschiedenen Stellen, habe ich kurz vorm dunkel werden eine letzte Stelle angesteuert. 
Nach einigen Würfen gab es nen schönen Biss. Leider konnte sich der recht gute Hecht nach einigen Sekunden befreien.  
Direkt zwei Würfe später hing dieser kleine Schniepel am Haken. 





Weitere 5 Würfe später gab es direkt noch einen guten 72er.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Dezember 2021)

Moin,
heute habe ich dann mal dann Nachmittag bis zur blauen Stunde ausgenutzt in Sachen Meerforelle und eine schöne 50 er konnte den Sandaal auch nicht wiederstehen und wandert jetzt direkt in den Backofen. 
TL


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Dezember 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> heute habe ich dann mal dann Nachmittag bis zur blauen Stunde ausgenutzt in Sachen Meerforelle und eine schöne 50 er konnte den Sandaal auch nicht wiederstehen und wandert jetzt direkt in den Backofen.
> TL


das ist  aber eine refo, richtig??


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2021)

Der Gedanke kam mir auch, sieht schon recht mopsig aus, aber ich blicke da mit den Salmoniden eh nicht wirklich durch.


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Der Gedanke kam mir auch, sieht schon recht mopsig aus, aber ich blicke da mit den Salmoniden eh nicht wirklich durch.


richtig. der mopsige kopf und die punkte auf der schwanzflosse... zusätzlich die flanke.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Dezember 2021)

Jo habt Ihr recht , eine Steelhead ...... die ist aber schon länger im Salzwasser unterwegs denn der rote Schimmer ist komplett weg


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2021)

2ter Wurf, 88cm, reingezimmert wie mit der Dampframme.
Ich mag das, bin an einer mir recht unbekannten Strecke unterwegs, gibt die Motivation jede Absinkphase mit 120% Konzentration zu fischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Zmann (15. Dezember 2021)

Petri den fängern,endlich mal wieder ein wenig Fisch zu sehen...bei uns ist es zur Zeit ein ganz hartes Brot mal was ans Band zu bekommen,ich hoffe der nächste Frost kommt bald.


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2021)

Na, souverän angetäuscht würde ich sagen.
Gleich nach dem Fisch noch ein Fehlbiss, dann 500m Uferlinie gar nix mehr, auf dem Rückweg nochmal am ersten Spot geworfen und ein Aussteiger in der gleichen Größenordnung wie zuvor der Fisch, zum Glück habe ich ihn gesehen, hat sich nämlich deutlich besser verkauft.
Alle Kontakte auf nen 1,5€ Opfershad hart gejiggt. Gefaulenzt oder im Mittelwasser gar nix.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Petri Dank


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2021)

Fettes Petri allen die am Wasser waren…
Geil wieder von schönen Fängen zu hören…
Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob das mildere Wetter die Fische oder doch nur uns Angler reaktiviert hat ???
Ich war auch unterwegs, hätte was werden können leider haben die nur rumgezickt heute…Bei sieben Kontakten blieb nur einer hängen…
Ganz schön frech die Strolche, haben es mir richtig ein besorgt…
Trotzdem war’s schön spannend…


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, ob das mildere Wetter die Fische oder doch nur uns Angler reaktiviert hat ???
> ...


Ganz sicher auch die Fische, ich bin die gesamten letzten Wochen konsequent mehrmals die Woche am Wasser gewesen und hatte fast gar keine Bisse. Temperaturdifferenz Freitag Abend zu Sonntag Abend +10°c und in den 6 Angelstunden seit dem, mehr Bisse als in den etwa 30h davor, während dem anhaltend, fallenden Trend der Wassertemperatur auf unter 5°c.
Ebenso Petri, Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Dezember 2021)

Ja mit den Meerforellen ist es diese Woche bei den zweistelligen Temperaturen genauso, die Aktivitäten gehen ganz klar nach oben, intensiver als letzte Woche bei 1 bis 4 Grad. Mo und Die war es so das Insekten an der Oberfläche waren und auch einige Meerforellen an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen waren.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Dezember 2021)

Gestern kurz an der Nidda gewesen. 
an einer recht haarigen Stelle mit Offsethaken geangelt - gab auch nen Biss aber leider den (ca. 60-70er) Hecht vorm Kescher verloren...


Ist echt ärgerlich.... weiß jetzt net ob es am Offsethaken lag...aber ich muss bei meinen automatisierten Anhieben irgendwie besser werden... vor allem bei Hecht und Zander!


Das Dilemma ist aber, man hat so wenig Fischkontakt hier in der Gegend, dass man es sich kaum angewöhnen kann....


der Main in Hessen bzw Rhein-Main Gebiet ist wirklich nicht anfänger-freundlich...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2021)

Passt etwa, zumindest nachts haben die Strolche auch viel verhaltener gebissen die letzten Tage was die Frequenz und Aggressivität angeht… Wie es tagsüber wirklich war kann ich schlecht beurteilen, aber erhöhtes und angetrübtes Wasser spielt den Strolchen eigentlich sehr gut in die Karten…

Also Jungs, wer sich noch vor Weihnachten etwas austoben möchte, dann ab ans Wasser…Nächste Woche fällt  laut Vorhersage die Temperatur wieder  in den blauen Bereich …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern kurz an der Nidda gewesen.
> an einer recht haarigen Stelle mit Offsethaken geangelt - gab auch nen Biss aber leider den (ca. 60-70er) Hecht vorm Kescher verloren...
> 
> 
> ...


Auf jeden Fall hast du den Anschlag schon mal rechtzeitig gesetzt wenn der erst kurz vorm Kescher weg war… Vielleicht noch einmal ein zweites mal nachschlagen … Auf Hecht würde ich eh mit ein Zusatzdrilling arbeiten, machen einige auch mit Angstdrilling bei Zander…

P.S:
Von wegen nicht Anfängerfreundlich, ich bimme dich mal ein Jahr zurück …


----------



## schwerhoeriger (15. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern kurz an der Nidda gewesen.
> an einer recht haarigen Stelle mit Offsethaken geangelt - gab auch nen Biss aber leider den (ca. 60-70er) Hecht vorm Kescher verloren...
> 
> 
> ...


Hoi,

hört sich ganz normal an denn Aussteiger gibt es immer wieder egal was für ein Haken an der Schnur gebunden ist!

Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (15. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> P.S:
> Von wegen nicht Anfängerfreundlich, ich bimme dich mal ein Jahr zurück


hehe letztes Jahr war ein spezielles Jahr denk ich ^^

da hab ich aufgrund bestimmter Spots ja die Fische aufeinander stapeln gehabt 





aber ich bin immer wieder im Austausch mit anderen "Neulingen" - und da ist mir halt aufgefallen wie schwer es eigentlich ist... wenn man alle paar Monate nur zufällig nen Fisch fängt oder dran hat.. kann sich ja kaum Erfahrung bzw. eine Gewohnheit einstellen



ich muss zum Beispiel selbst noch immer trainieren automatisch bei jeder Veränderung oder wenn es verdächtig ist kräftig anzuhauen. Meine meisten Fänge hängen sich selbst rein und ich tu dann nur instinktiv die Rute hochhalten aber nur bedingt "anhauen"..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. Dezember 2021)

Das wird schon, irgendwann wird ein Reflex draus…

Frag den jkc, der haut sogar am Schreibtisch an, wenn jemand unerwartet am Kabel seiner Computermaus zieht …
Irgendwas hat der mal geschrieben, ist schon länger her war aber lustig…


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Dezember 2021)

Welle und Trübung Ok.
Check.





Veodrängler. Nicht Ok.
Check.




Hmmm. Ich hab gerade 28g ...

Ach nööö.


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Das wird schon, irgendwann wird ein Reflex draus…
> 
> Frag den jkc, der haut sogar am Schreibtisch an, wenn jemand unerwartet am Kabel seiner Computermaus zieht …
> Irgendwas hat der mal geschrieben, ist schon länger her war aber lustig…


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Dezember 2021)

Hie, hie... an der Stelle wo der Kollege ins Wasser rein gegangen ist.
Gebissen im vollen Distanz ung kurz vor den Füßen ist die ausgestiegen.
Ca. 40.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> weiß jetzt net ob es am Offsethaken lag


Jegliche Weedless-Montage steigert das Risiko für Fehlbisse - das ist einfach der Hakenabdeckung geschuldet. Bei Verwendung unbedingt so stark wie möglich anschlagen.

Dafür kann man damit an Stellen angeln, an denen es mit Normalködern nur Abrisse gibt.

Im Umkehrschluss:

Weedless-Montagen niemals einsetzen, wenn es nicht unbedingt nötig ist. Ich persönlich verwende Offsets nur, um direkt mit Dampf durch dichte Pflanzen zu rippen oder versunkene Wurzelstöcke, umgekippte Bäume etc. gezielt anzuwerfen. 

Und zum gezielt überbleiten Slo-Mo-Schleifen auf verlaubtem Dreckgrund (Simulation eines fressbaren XYZ-Wühltiers).

Dafür sind die jeweils prima. Ansonsten sind die mir zu klotzig und zu fehlbiss-anfällig.

Ach ja: Bei Offset-Verwendung haben Stinger überhaupt nichts am Köder verloren. Denn die eliminieren den Weedless- (bzw. Anti-Hänger-) Effekt des Offsets wieder komplett.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Dezember 2021)

Herrlich.


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Dezember 2021)

Kein Fisch Kontakt dafür aber eine äußerst seltene Spezies _zokker zokker _gesehen_.   




_


----------



## Fishx (16. Dezember 2021)

War gestern Abend mal wieder 2h am Rhein unterwegs. Leider null Kontakt.
Wer weiß was den Zandern nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Fishx (16. Dezember 2021)

Sehe gerade, es gab einen krassen Anstieg vom Luftdruck in den letzten Tagen, vielleicht hängts ja damit zusammen


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2021)

Letzer Wurf gestern Abend, letzte Absinkphase, direkt vor den Füßen... und Booom. Nein, leider kein Fisch, den Gufi irgendwo felsenfest am Grund angebaut.
Aber hey, Schnur fast senkrecht, da lasse ich doch den Köderretter runter, greift auch sofort und unter in die Hände einschneidenden Zug setzt sich das Hindernis in Bewegung. Rauf kommt son ausgewachsenes Zaunelement in 2 x 3m oder wie die so sind. 
Leider ging der Spaß dann erst richtig los als sich das Teil zunächst aufrichtet und dann zur falschen Seite, auf die Schnur zum Köderretter umkippt. Ab da an wurds ne größere Geschichte, 2, 3 x noch am Köderretter probiert, dann ist die 180kg Schnur gerissen / am Zaun aufgeribbelt.
Aber gut, der ganze Mist lag zumindest in Sichtweite, vielleicht in 1,5m Tiefe oder so.
Aus dem Auto dann das schwere Gerät geholt. Klappanker und zusätzliche Schnur.
Damit habe ich das Teil dann zumindest soweit rauf und gesichert bekommen, dass ich alles bergen konnte was drin hing. Am wichtigsten war natürlich der Köderretter, der zum Glück die ganze Zeit im Zaun selbst hing und sich beim ganzen Rumgezerre auch tapfer festhielt. Leider habe ich das Element nicht komplett raus bekommen, da die Uferbeschaffenheit das nicht zuließ.
Witziger Weise hingen noch gleich 2 Sonnenbrillen drin.




Grüße JK


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Dezember 2021)

Nächster Angriff mit der Spinnrute


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Dezember 2021)

Leider aber ohne Kontakt.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2021)

Heute Abend nochmal ein Versuch an der Nidda auf Hecht.

Diesmal mit 3-4gr Jigs und weitem Bogen, kein Offset.

falls da erneut ein Hecht beißt bekommt er den Haken hoffentlich net so leicht wieder los...


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2021)

Habt ihr da noch soviel Kraut? Hier ist weitestgehend alles platt.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2021)

ne aber ich angel an ner Stelle mit sehr viel Steinen und sehr flach teilweise.


----------



## Zmann (16. Dezember 2021)

Probier es doch mal mit einem Flach laufenden Wobbler,funktioniert auf Hecht genauso gut wie auf Zander und die Aussteiger beim Hecht sind eher gering,beim Zander kommt es da schon eher mal vor das einer Aussteigt.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2021)

Danke Zmann 

Der Zanderkant Wobbler war der Bringer


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Danke Zmann
> 
> Der Zanderkant Wobbler war der Bringer
> 
> ...


.....so schauen also in Hessen die Zander aus  - Respekt


----------



## Zmann (17. Dezember 2021)

Na also geht doch schöner Esox,dickes Petri!


----------



## DenizJP (17. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> .....so schauen also in Hessen die Zander aus  - Respekt


hab zuerst mit 3gr Jig probiert aber beim 4. Wurf gleich nen Hänger gehabt. Daraufhin eben einen flachlaufenden Wobbler genommen und siehe da   

lustigerweise mit dem *Zanderkant*-Wobbler bisher nur Hechte gefangen


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2021)

Hm, ich habe leider gerade einen vermutlich quergehakten, richtig fetten Wels abgerissen. Trotz Hand an der Spule lief die Schnur runter als wäre gar nix.
Darüber kann der Fang paar Würfe später nicht wirklich hinweg trösten. Man beachte die Machart beider Vorfächer.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Dezember 2021)

Den eigenen Hänger per Hänger geborgen - das kommt nicht unbedingt oft vor


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Dezember 2021)

[QUOTE="DenizJP, post: 5232494, member: 208449

lustigerweise mit dem *Zanderkant*-Wobbler bisher nur Hechte gefangen
[/QUOTE]

Das würd ich reklamieren- geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Dezember 2021)

Gest ein Nerfling, 2 Barsche und ein Minizanderl.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Dezember 2021)

Wie wird der Alander zubereitet?

Petri ! 




R.S.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie wird der Alander zubereitet?
> 
> Petri !
> 
> ...


Fischpflanzerl


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

Nächster Spot…das neue Rig funzt.


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> das neue Rig funzt.


Dickes Petri 
Welches Rig?


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dickes Petri
> Welches Rig?


Bin noch am Wasser…später mehr dazu.


----------



## tomxxxtom (18. Dezember 2021)

Schei...s auf die Fische, raus damit!


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bin noch am Wasser…später mehr dazu.


Habs mir überlegt...solange nicht-näher-benannte-Onlineshops Youtubeprotagonisten sechsstellige Beträge jährlich für sogenannte Produktentwickler ausgeben, werde ich nicht ohne entsprechenden Sold aussagen.


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Habs mir überlegt...solange nicht-näher-benannte-Onlineshops Youtubeprotagonisten sechsstellige Beträge jährlich für sogenannte Produktentwickler ausgeben, werde ich nicht ohne entsprechenden Sold aussagen.


Schmoll Rig?


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2021)

Spielverderber


----------



## DenizJP (19. Dezember 2021)

Das Wochenende mit Sohnemann am Vereinsgewässer ausklingen lassen


----------



## thanatos (19. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Spielverderber


nö dett seh ick nich so - wat den ehn sin Uhl ist dem andern sin Nachtijall .
Warum soll man eine Eigenentwicklung verschenken - da gebe ich Gert Show voll recht .


----------



## hanzz (19. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> nö dett seh ick nich so - wat den ehn sin Uhl ist dem andern sin Nachtijall .
> Warum soll man eine Eigenentwicklung verschenken - da gebe ich Gert Show voll recht .


War doch nur Spaß


----------



## Gert-Show (19. Dezember 2021)

Habe es auch so verstanden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2021)

So Feierabend, hat voll gerockt heute…


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So Feierabend, hat voll gerockt heute…



Bei dir sind die Zander direkt eine Plage - Respekt und Petri und mein Neid ist dir Gewiss.


----------



## Rheinangler (20. Dezember 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> nö dett seh ick nich so - wat den ehn sin Uhl ist dem andern sin Nachtijall .
> Warum soll man eine Eigenentwicklung verschenken - da gebe ich Gert Show voll recht .


....dann soll er nicht so einen Ranz reinschreiben. Das der Post genauso verläuft war mir klar und Ihm auch vorher. Erst bewusst Neugierde und Spannung erzeugen und darauf hoffen und warten, dass jemand nachfragt. Was natürlich auch passiert.... und dann den Schwanz einziehen, sich heimlich diebisch freuen und als lächerliches Sahnehäubchen auf Youtuber und deren Verdienstmöglichkeiten hinweisen. 

Ich finde das kindisch. Hat da einen "Rig" entwickelt, der einen oder mehrere Zander gefangen hat... Es geht also um Köder oder Beköderung oder Führungsweise oder, oder, oder.... Er tut aber so, als hätte man Ihn gefragt seinen geheimsten Geheimplatz zu verraten.

Sowas in der Art hatten wir schon mal - vielleicht sogar vom selben Protagonisten? Ist mir zu mühselig danach zu suchen, aber der Stil war sehr ähnlich.

....Habe da einen tollen neuen Köder getestet und super gefangen.
...Sag mal welchen...?
...Nee, sag ich nicht - aber toll und neu ist er und gegen Geld würde ich mein Geheimnis vielleicht wohl preis geben.

Ich finde, dass man in einem offenen Forum schon wissen sollte was man will. 

Wenn ich nix verraten will, halte ich die Klappe. 
Wenn ich Likes für meine tollen Fische zur Selbstbestätigung will, zeige ich die Fotos spärlich kommentiert. Wenn ich nichts Nähreres dazu sagen will, welcher Köder genau gefangen hat, schreibe ich auf Rückfrage halt einen Randomköder rein, der immer fängt.
Wenn ich aber schon vorher weiss, dass ich nix verraten möchte, mache ich auch nicht vorher die Leute neugierig - das ist aus meiner Sicht eben ein Stück weit kindisch.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....dann soll er nicht so einen Ranz reinschreiben. Das der Post genauso verläuft war mir klar und Ihm auch vorher. Erst bewusst Neugierde und Spannung erzeugen und darauf hoffen und warten, dass jemand nachfragt. Was natürlich auch passiert.... und dann den Schwanz einziehen, sich heimlich diebisch freuen und als lächerliches Sahnehäubchen auf Youtuber und deren Verdienstmöglichkeiten hinweisen.
> 
> Ich finde das kindisch. Hat da einen "Rig" entwickelt, der einen oder mehrere Zander gefangen hat... Es geht also um Köder oder Beköderung oder Führungsweise oder, oder, oder.... Er tut aber so, als hätte man Ihn gefragt seinen geheimsten Geheimplatz zu verraten.
> 
> ...


Mmh,

ich habe die Post von Gerd Show eher ironisch verstanden aber davon ab sollte doch jeder selbst fähig sein die bestehenden und bekannten Rigs selbst anzufertigen sowie zu fischen denn das Rag wir hier von keinem mehr neu erfunden! Welcher Gummi am Haken klebt ist doch zu 99 % worscht!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Rheinangler (20. Dezember 2021)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Mmh,
> 
> ich habe die Post von Gerd Show eher ironisch verstanden aber davon ab sollte doch jeder selbst fähig sein die bestehenden und bekannten Rigs selbst anzufertigen sowie zu fischen denn das Rag wir hier von keinem mehr neu erfunden! Welcher Gummi am Haken klebt ist doch zu 99 % worscht!
> 
> Grussen Michael


Normalerweise habe ich durchaus feine Antennen für Ironie und im Post von Gerd Show habe ich nun wirlich keine Ironie entdecken können - allerhöchstens noch in der Begründung, warum er sein Geheimnis nun doch nicht preisgeben möchte... Aber da hätte er sich die Ironie dann auch sparen können. 

Ansonsten bin ich da total bei Dir und lasse mich auch nicht (mehr oft ) von irgendwelchen reißerisch aufgemachten "ich hab was neues und das fängt 10x so gut wie alles andere" Post´s einfangen. Ich persönlich finde solche Posts, die das Rätsel dann nicht lösen, einfach kindisch. Wenn er vorher auf den Putz haut, ist doch klar das jemand näheres wissen will. Dann nen Rückzieher machen ist in so einem Trööt irgendwie doof.
Letztlich dient doch so ein Forum auch dem Erfahrungsaustausch - da partizipiert doch jeder vom anderen, mal mehr - mal weniger. 
Aber mehr muss ich dazu auch nicht schreiben - die Aufmerksamkeit ist es nicht wert.


----------



## tomxxxtom (20. Dezember 2021)

Meinst du das ernst was du so schreibst?


----------



## hanzz (20. Dezember 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst was du so schreibst?


Hab dir heut endlich die Zahlung angewiesen. Bei Eingang bitte endlich den Köder nennen   
Email Adresse steht im Verwendungszweck


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Dezember 2021)

Moin ,
heute habe ich Ostholstein unsicher gemacht. N/W Wind und Wasserstand 5,45 Meter. Außentemperatur 4 Grad, angetrübtes Wasser und Kraut. Am dritten Strand waren die Bedingungen dann gut und befischbar.  Eine gute Meerforelle durfte mit , eine noch bessere stieg im Drill aus. Alles in allem wieder ein sehr schöner Tag.
TL


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2021)

Falscher Thread: gelöscht


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler Was ist Ranz? Egal, okay, ist deine Meinung. Sie sei dir belassen.
Ansonsten: siehe erster Satz meiner Signatur!


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Dezember 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Astsäge


Falscher Trööt?


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2021)

Ups, jetzt wo du es sagst. Hab mich schon gewundert, wo meine Antwort im richtigen Thread hin ist ....


----------



## daci7 (20. Dezember 2021)

Bin auch draußen auf Hecht. Bisher ein Biss in einer Stunde. Jetzt stellenwechsel


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bei dir sind die Zander direkt eine Plage - Respekt und Petri und mein Neid ist dir Gewiss.


Plage ist voll untertrieben …
Ich hatte gestern sieben Stück, zwei weitere Aussteiger und vier Fehlbisse plus den Beifang…Jetzt fragt aber bitte nicht im welchen Zuchtbecken ich geangelt habe, deshalb gehe ich immer nachts los wenn alle schlafen  …


----------



## świetlik (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich war heute morgen kurz los. 8-11 Uhr.
Es gab nur schöne Bilder.


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Plage ist voll untertrieben …
> Ich hatte gestern sieben Stück, zwei weitere Aussteiger und vier Fehlbisse plus den Beifang…Jetzt fragt aber bitte nicht im welchen Zuchtbecken ich geangelt habe, deshalb gehe ich immer nachts los wenn alle schlafen  …


Ich frag nix. - du lügst mich doch sowieso wieder an.

Hilfe- der verarscht mich.

He Mods, könnts ihr dem Drillsucht seinen Namen nicht ändern in "Zuchtbeckenplumpserer" oder sowas?


----------



## ollidi (21. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> He Mods, könnts ihr dem Drillsucht seinen Namen nicht ändern in "Zuchtbeckenplumpserer" oder sowas?


Theoretisch schon, wenn wir mal aus dem Staunen über seine Fänge rauskommen.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Dezember 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Theoretisch schon, wenn wir mal aus dem Staunen über seine Fänge rauskommen.


Na, dann staunt mal ein bisschen schneller.


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Rheinangler Was ist Ranz? Egal, okay, ist deine Meinung. Sie sei dir belassen.
> Ansonsten: siehe erster Satz meiner Signatur!



hier muss ich nochmal ausdrücklich Gert loben!

Net wegen der Diskussion (die interessiert mich net!) aber wegen seinem Profil-Foto. Tarnfleckenmuster, die Brauntöne und das Farbkleid des Welses sind perfekt aufeinander abgestimmt. Das satte Grün im Hintergrund wiederum hebt den Angler und seinen Fang nochmal verstärkt vor und rundet das Foto kontrastreich ab!


Da komm ich mir mit meinem Ockergelb-Wels und dunkler Nacht sowie dem "Norman Bates"-Lächeln irgendwie schäbig vor...



PS: ja mir ist erst vorhin mal wieder aufgefallen, dass er ein neues Profilbild hat ^^


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (21. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....dann soll er nicht so einen Ranz reinschreiben.





Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich finde das kindisch.
> 
> Ich finde, dass man in einem offenen Forum schon wissen sollte was man will.
> 
> Wenn ich nix verraten will, halte ich die Klappe.





Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich Likes für meine tollen Fische zur Selbstbestätigung will,





Rheinangler schrieb:


> zeige ich die Fotos spärlich kommentiert.





Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich nichts Nähreres dazu sagen will, welcher Köder genau gefangen hat,  schreibe





Rheinangler schrieb:


> ich auf Rückfrage halt einen Randomköder rein, der immer fängt.





Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber schon vorher weiss, dass





Rheinangler schrieb:


> ich nix verraten möchte, mache





Rheinangler schrieb:


> ich auch nicht vorher die Leute neugierig - das ist aus meiner Sicht eben ein Stück weit kindisch.


Ich Ich Ich, denke..... jeder so wie er mag


----------



## Niklas32 (21. Dezember 2021)

Das war anders geplant


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Dezember 2021)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 393430
> 
> 
> Das war anders geplant


Schön im Hinterland (Eis)Schollen fangen


----------



## hans21 (21. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So Feierabend, hat voll gerockt heute…


Petri!

Ganz besonders zum Beifang. Ich will nicht wissen, welchen Deal du mit wem gemacht hast für deine dauerhafte Glückssträhne. 

Oder ist das doch nur Können?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2021)

Danke fürs Petri…
Ich denke, dass es die intensive Beschäftigung und die aufwendige  sowie auch regelmäßige Zeit ist, die ich am Wasser verbracht habe und verbringe…Natürlich müssen die Strolche aber auch mitspielen …
Ich denke, ich kann’s oder ich hab’s drauf hört sich so abhebend an…

Ich bin fleißig, hört sich gut an !!!


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Dezember 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Petri…
> Ich denke, dass es die intensive Beschäftigung und die aufwendige  sowie auch regelmäßige Zeit ist, die ich am Wasser verbracht habe und verbringe…Natürlich müssen die Strolche aber auch mitspielen …
> Ich denke, ich kann’s oder ich hab’s drauf hört sich so abhebend an…
> 
> Ich bin fleißig, hört sich gut an !!!


Nur wer am Wasser ist der fängt. Da hast du vollkommen recht. Noch dazu hat man dann mehr Zeit und Muse, durchzuprobieren und ihre Vorlieben zu ertasten.
Aber ich bin auch auf den besten Weg. Müsst langsam alles durch haben was die Teufel nicht wollen - Hühnerkacke nochmal.
Bei deinen Bildern fühle ich mich gemoppt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nur wer am Wasser ist der fängt. Da hast du vollkommen recht. Noch dazu hat man dann mehr Zeit und Muse, durchzuprobieren und ihre Vorlieben zu ertasten.
> Aber ich bin auch auf den besten Weg. Müsst langsam alles durch haben was die Teufel nicht wollen - Hühnerkacke nochmal.
> Bei deinen Bildern fühle ich mich gemoppt.



Dann muss aber Fisch auch da sein und das Gewässer passen - dann fängt man auch.

Ansonsten kann man sich die "Arme aus dem Leib" werfen - ein Baggersee bspw. ist nicht der Niederrhein.

Zanderangelei ist simple Angelei - wenn Fisch da ist, beißt er bei den ersten Würfen oder eben gar nicht.

Knifflig wird´s auf bspw. Barsch in klaren, frequentierten Gewässern - da muß man sich richtig reinfuchsen...DIE sind schlau...

R.S.


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2021)

Seh ich nicht so - der Fisch muss auch fressen. Es ist nicht so selten, dass man weiß, dass der Fisch vor Ort ist, man aber tun kann, was man will. Und dann geht's von einem auf den anderen Moment los


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Dezember 2021)

Ja, man muss schon am Platz sein, wenn sie fressen wollen- davon gehe ich mal aus, dass man an einem guten Platz nicht im strahlenden

Sonnenschein bei klarem Wasser mit weißem Gufi Zander fangen will ... Beißzeit ist extrem wichtig - gerade am Rhein , der ja aufgeklart ist über die Jahre...ist der Pegel höher, sieht es wieder anders aus...Nachts löppt aber eigentlich immer.

R.s.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....dann soll er nicht so einen Ranz reinschreiben. Das der Post genauso verläuft war mir klar und Ihm auch vorher. Erst bewusst Neugierde und Spannung erzeugen und darauf hoffen und warten, dass jemand nachfragt. Was natürlich auch passiert.... und dann den Schwanz einziehen, sich heimlich diebisch freuen und als lächerliches Sahnehäubchen auf Youtuber und deren Verdienstmöglichkeiten hinweisen.
> 
> Ich finde das kindisch. Hat da einen "Rig" entwickelt, der einen oder mehrere Zander gefangen hat... Es geht also um Köder oder Beköderung oder Führungsweise oder, oder, oder.... Er tut aber so, als hätte man Ihn gefragt seinen geheimsten Geheimplatz zu verraten.
> 
> ...



Sehr Schade sich über jemanden so auszulassen, den man gar nicht kennt. Denn, Du schätzt Gert Show da völlig falsch ein. Wenn Du ihn am Wasser treffen würdest, würdest Du nach etwas Fachsimpeln, bereichert mit einigen guten Ideen und dem ein oder Köder plus Rig mehr in deiner Tasche, dich wieder auf den Weg machen. Gert ist der Letzte, der seine Erfahrungen nicht gerne weitergibt. Und ja, er schleppt andere Angler sogar mit an seine Spots. Was wiederum auch nicht jedem passt. Er hat in der Euphorie des Erfolges ja geschrieben, später mehr dazu und sich dann nach ein paar Gedankengängen, halt umentschieden. Na und! Seinen Ansatz dann doch nichts preis zu geben kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Das beste Beispiel hierfür war das Mitwirken bei der Findung der AB-Köder. Da habe ich auch einige Ideen mit einfließen lassen und zum Dank gab es noch nicht mal eine Probepackung.

Bin auch überzeugt, dass seine neuste Rig-Kreation bereits per PN, s versandt wurden.
Und nein, ich habe keine bekommen!


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Und nein, ich habe keine bekommen!


Kommt noch per WhatsApp nachher.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Dezember 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Sehr Schade sich über jemanden so auszulassen, den man gar nicht kennt. Denn, Du schätzt Gert Show da völlig falsch ein. Wenn Du ihn am Wasser treffen würdest, würdest Du nach etwas Fachsimpeln, bereichert mit einigen guten Ideen und dem ein oder Köder plus Rig mehr in deiner Tasche, dich wieder auf den Weg machen. Gert ist der Letzte, der seine Erfahrungen nicht gerne weitergibt. Und ja, er schleppt andere Angler sogar mit an seine Spots. Was wiederum auch nicht jedem passt. Er hat in der Euphorie des Erfolges ja geschrieben, später mehr dazu und sich dann nach ein paar Gedankengängen, halt umentschieden. Na und! Seinen Ansatz dann doch nichts preis zu geben kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Das beste Beispiel hierfür war das Mitwirken bei der Findung der AB-Köder. Da habe ich auch einige Ideen mit einfließen lassen und zum Dank gab es noch nicht mal eine Probepackung.
> 
> Bin auch überzeugt, dass seine neuste Rig-Kreation bereits per PN, s versandt wurden.
> Und nein, ich habe keine bekommen!


Lasst gut sein - ich wollte mich nicht über Ihn persönlich auslassen, habe aber die Art der Forenkommunikation kritisiert. Ich kenne Ihn auch nicht, das stimmt und von daher wollte ich auch nicht weiter drauf rumreiten. Die Intention hinter dem Postverlauf bleibt mir fremd. Wenn er eigentlich so ein Gönner ist, hat er das doch überhaupt nicht nötig.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Dezember 2021)

Alles gut, belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Dezember 2021)

Live vom Wasser.
Oder.
Ein Biss gehabt leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Dezember 2021)

Entschneidert.


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Dezember 2021)

Die einzige eisfreie Stelle, die ich gefunden habe. Naja 1std bade ich mal den Köfi. Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt


----------



## Kizzo40 (22. Dezember 2021)




----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Dezember 2021)

Bei mir ist alles frei von Eis.


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich werd heute auch wieder eine Nachtschicht einlegen, kann aber erst ans Wasser, wenn die Kiddies pennen - bin gespannt!


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2021)

*Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte ... ich geb auf. Es hat nicht sein sollen. Einen Kontakt hatte ich.



*


----------



## świetlik (22. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte auch los aber ganze tag -3 , wasser war flussig. 
Hat jemand Tipps für null grad angeln?


----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2021)




----------



## Jan_Cux (22. Dezember 2021)

Handschuhe und Wollsocken dürfen auch nicht fehlen....


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nur wer am Wasser ist der fängt. Da hast du vollkommen recht. Noch dazu hat man dann mehr Zeit und Muse, durchzuprobieren und ihre Vorlieben zu ertasten.
> Aber ich bin auch auf den besten Weg. Müsst langsam alles durch haben was die Teufel nicht wollen - Hühnerkacke nochmal.
> Bei deinen Bildern fühle ich mich gemoppt.


und mich quält er auch manchmal mit Videos  
Ne ne, das muss man unserem Drillsucht69  lassen. 
Was dort in den Herbst/Wintermonaten abgeht, hat er sich erarbeitet,
Und wer bei Frost Nachts über die Steinufer des Rheins wankelt, hat
es wohl auch verdient...  oder ist verrückt


----------



## Rheinangler (23. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und mich quält er auch manchmal mit Videos
> Ne ne, das muss man unserem Drillsucht69  lassen.
> Was dort in den Herbst/Wintermonaten abgeht, hat er sich erarbeitet,
> Und wer bei Frost Nachts über die Steinufer des Rheins wankelt, hat
> es wohl auch verdient...  oder ist verrückt


Die Steine am Rhein sind echt ekelhaft glitschig bei Frost...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Dezember 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps für null grad angeln?



Derbe Rute mit großen Ringen, Mono, 23er+-Latschen, ganz langsam und grundnah angeln. Und zwischendurch ruhig auch mal nen kräftigen Druckköder durchs Mittelwasser zocken als Alternativprogramm.

Ein großer Köfi an ner Zupf-Posenmontage oder am bestahlten C-Rig kann da auch gut kommen, wenn auf Kukö nix gehen sollte.

An die Zupf-Posenmontage sollt unbedingt ein Uptrace dran - je nach Position der Bebleiung. Ich persönlich montiere die Bebleiung direkt auf dem Uptrace (steifes 1x7) - das vergleichweise kürzere Hooktrace ist aus weichem 7x7 für schönes Köfi-Spiel.

Das Hooktrace muss deutlich kürzer sein als das Uptrace, sonst macht die Montage keinen Sinn.

Ausnahme:

Bei geringer Wassertiefe kann auf das Uptrace verzichtet werden, wenn die Pose direkt (!!!!!!!) ohne großartige Tiefenverstellung über der Bebleiung und dem dann länger gewählten Hooktrace sitzt. In diesem Fall ist dann sozusagen nur Stahl im Wasser, aber keine Hauptschnur.

Beispielsweise 70 cm Hooktrace bei ca. 1 m Wassertiefe oder so.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Dezember 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Hat jemand Tipps für null grad angeln?



*Noch ne Ergänzung:*

Das Eis auf Deinen Bildern sieht echt geil aus - da mal ein Stück weit draufwerfen und den Köder ganz langsam bis zum Rand schleifen.

Der darf nur leise Kratzgeräusche von sich geben - wie ein herumlaufendes Tier etc. Auch mit Verweilpausen. Also bloß nicht schnell kurbeln, sondern naturnah simulieren.

Das lockt potenziell einen Räuber an, der den Sound verfolgt - und dann plumpst ihm der Geräuschverursacher von der Eiskante herunter genau vors Maul. Kann derbe Reflexbisse bringen.

*Aber Vorsicht: *

Das braucht* UNBEDINGT (!!!!!!!!!!)* sehr starkes Gerät (Rute mit mindestens 150 g WG - XH ist zu lasch) und verlässliche, abriebsfeste Mono mit mindestens 0,40 mm Durchmesser - der Fisch flüchtet quasi immer sofort unters Eis und muss daher auf der Stelle gestoppt werden. Ne 0,50er gibt zusätzliche Sicherheit - Wurfweite ist meist eher sekundär (s. u.).

Zwecks Abriebssicherheit empfiehlt sich auch ein ummanteltes Stahlvorfach mit mindestens (!!!) 40 lbs Tragkraft.

Das Stahlvorfach direkt an die fette Mono knoten, auf jeden Zwischenschalt-Firlefanz etc. komplett verzichten. Das muss möglichst lastoptimiert sein.

Auch die Rolle muss was wegstecken können, Leichtbau-Plastik hat da genau nichts verloren.

Bremse muss weitestgehend zu sein - da ist genau nichts mit Drillen, sondern nur mit purer Stopping-Power und sofortigem Wegkranen. Die Mono sorgt für den nötigen Puffer - insbesondere, weil das Ganze oft auf sehr nahe Distanzen unter 10 m stattfindet (zumindest an meinen Gewässern).

Das Gerät muss so stark sein, dass ein Hecht egal welcher Größe keinerlei Chance auf großartige Gegenwehr hat. Insofern ist das ein ganz klarer Fall für die Wallerspinne.

Zudem ist Obacht beim Werfen geboten, damit der Köder nicht dauernd im Eis steckenbleibt oder sogar durchschlägt. Insofern sollte man da möglichst flach werfen und bei Gummis das Kopfgewicht nur ganz leicht wählen. Oder gleich komplett unbebleit versuchen.

Hardbaits eher nicht wählen, die schlagen zu schnell durch und scheppern beim Aufschlag zu heftig.

Großer Kescher muss einsatzfähig und ausgefahren bereit liegen. Der muss einen völlig überrumpelten 1m+ schnell und ordentlich schlucken können. Idealerweise ist noch ein helfender Angelkollege mit von der Partie.

Beim Handling an Land sind dann natürlich Vorsicht und Sorgfalt geboten, da der Fisch ja nicht müde ist.

Evtl. darum auch eine Abhakmatte bereitlegen, damit der Kescher samt Fisch gleich darauf platziert werden kann.

Sowie einen nassen Lappen, den man dem Fisch beruhigend über die Augen legen kann.

Achtung: Bei Frost nicht im Freien herumliegen lassen, sonst züchtet man ein Brett - einfach in ne Plastiktüte stecken und in der Jackentasche etc. mitführen.

So etwas gehört zur sorgfältigen Vorbereitung beim High-Risk-Angeln auch mit dazu, da sind Details, Sorgfalt und Systemabstimmung generell sehr wichtig.

Andernfalls wird es sehr schnell nicht waidgerecht - vernünftiges Risk Assessment in puncto Eis gehört darum auch dazu:

Man sollte unbedingt einschätzen können, warum man von einem bestimmten Eis-Spot aufgrund zu hoher Abrissgefahr dann doch besser komplett die Finger lässt.

Gleiches gilt ansonsten auch für fiese Totholz-Anhäufungen etc. Wer gezielt an Hindernisse herangeht, sollte generell ganz genau wissen, was er tut. Mal irgendwie spontan halbgar mit Beliebig-Gerät ausprobieren is da nich - das erfordert Hirn, Arbeit und fokussiertes, konzentriertes Vorgehen.

Feuer frei!


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2021)

Temperaturen steigen - Gerät wird klargemacht. Heut Abend mal auf Zander, die Hechte haben irgendwie keinen Bock gehabt die letzten Abende ...


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2021)

Harte Socke, 4 Fehlbisse auf Gummi, da musste es ein Klassiker richten. Wusste schon fast nicht mehr wie sich das anfühlt.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2021)

Sou, Snowboardhose und Hundepelz sind durchgeregnet. Gab auch keinen einzigen Anfasser mehr, obwohl die Bisse zuvor verteilt kamen.  
Damit frohe Weihnachten an alle und viel Erfolg denen die draußen noch fleißig sind.


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> da musste es ein Klassiker richten.


Irre ich mich oder ist das ein guter alter Nils Master???


Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2021)

Hier war tote Hose- bin auch komplett durchnässt wieder abgedampft. Haben ein paar neue Stellen angetestet. Eigentlich sollte man sich sowas für einfachere Zeiten aufheben ... schön wars trotzdem mit heißem Grog zum warmwerden zwischendurch!


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2021)

Danke für gute Tipps. 
jkc wann bist du unterwegs?  Auf dem Bilder ist meistens dunkel.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Danke für gute Tipps.
> jkc wann bist du unterwegs?  Auf dem Bilder ist meistens dunkel.



Ich sag mal so, ich habe bis 19.30 Uhr gearbeitet, da ist halt nix mit im hellen ans Wasser kommen...
Müsste so gegen 21.00 Uhr etwa am Wasser gewesen sein.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder ist das ein guter alter Nils Master???
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Rapala J13


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2021)

Auch ein Klassiker das stimmt, sieht dem Nils Master aber ähnlich bevor ichs vergesse noch ein großes Petri Heil 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2021)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> und mich quält er auch manchmal mit Videos
> Ne ne, das muss man unserem Drillsucht69  lassen.
> Was dort in den Herbst/Wintermonaten abgeht, hat er sich erarbeitet,
> Und wer bei Frost Nachts über die Steinufer des Rheins wankelt, hat
> es wohl auch verdient...  oder ist verrückt


Ich nix verrückt, aber ich glaube,  ich brauche ne Therapie …

Ja, der Torsten gehört auch zum mein Netzwerk, wenn er die ersten Aale fängt, ist das für mich ein Zeichen für den Start in die Saison…Ein echt geil, verrückter und vor allem erfolgreicher Aalangler …
Ich quäle ihm nicht wirklich mit den Livevideos oder den aktuellen Fangmeldung, sondern versuche ein Suchtpotenzial bei ihm zu entwickeln bzw. mich für das letzte gemeinsame Aalangeln zu revanchieren …
War auch gestern und heute los, weil mein Kumpel Urlaub hat…Gestern gefroren und heute nassen Arsxx bei den Wind geholt… Es gab gestern sieben und heute zwei von den Strolchen…
Jetzt gehören die Feiertage erstmal der Familie, vielleicht wird’s dieses Jahr noch einmal was…

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, sowie ein erfolgreiches und gutes neues Angeljahr…


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Auf geht's


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Ich gebe auf. Köderverlust, Hakenbruch, Motor spinnt, Friesennerz gerissen, Regen wird immer doller.  Ende, bevor es frustrierend wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich gebe auf. Köderverlust, Hakenbruch, Motor spinnt, Friesennerz gerissen, Regen wird immer doller.  Ende, bevor es frustrierend wird.


Sei froh dass dich nicht auch noch n Blitz getroffen hat.
Ab nach Hause zu Weihnachtsbaum, Glühwein und Grog!


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Auf geht's


Ist das Vorfach gesplitter-gerissen-aufgefasert?
Oder sind das 2 Vorfächer?


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Dezember 2021)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Ich gebe auf. Köderverlust, Hakenbruch, Motor spinnt, Friesennerz gerissen, Regen wird immer doller.  Ende, bevor es frustrierend wird.


.......................................









						Kölpin Hechtfilet (mit Haut) - tiefgefroren online kaufen
					

Kölpin Hechtfilet (mit Haut) - tiefgefroren. Der Geschmack vom Hecht überzeugt den Kenner.




					www.fischkaufhaus.de


----------



## zandertex (24. Dezember 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> .......................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für eine fantasievolle Um(Be)schreibung.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2021)

Das Vorfach war ummantelt. Die Ummantelung hatte sich gelöst.
Köderverlust war Folge, eines während des köderflugs, zuklappenden Bügels.

Hecht kaufen? NIE nie Nie Nie mals


----------



## Fishx (24. Dezember 2021)

Hab mich gestern Abend trotz xxxWetter raus gemacht und wurde mit einem Zander belohnt. Noch 2 weitere Kontakte die aber nicht verwertet wurden.


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2021)

Na, das wird ein Spaß   





Karpfenrigs runter, Köfirigs drauf.
Schon bei Abfahrt gegen 18.00 Uhr war das Schloss der Heckklappe zugefroren, aktuell sind's glaube ich so Minus 3 und anhaltender Wind aus Nord-Ost. Großes mir unbekanntes Gewässer mit gutem Hechtbestand. Die Erwartungen sind aber natürlich gering, die Zielsetzung:
 1. überleben
2. Schneider abwenden
Ich bin gespannt, Zeit hätte ich bis Montag Mittag, aber mal sehen, wie lange ich aushalte. Da ich zunächst mit nur einer Nacht gerechnet habe bin ich mit Proviant nicht unbedingt gesegnet und unter den Bedingungen kann man schonmal paar Kalorien gebrauchen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Na, das wird ein Spaß
> Anhang anzeigen 393942
> 
> Karpfenrigs runter, Köfirigs drauf.
> ...


Spannend und episch!


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2021)

Na denn mal Petri Heil du harter Hund   
Pizza bestellen?


----------



## Minimax (25. Dezember 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Pizza bestellen?


Er kann immer noch die Schlittenhunde verspeisen.


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2021)

Die Köder machen sich auch ganz gut aufm Grill


----------



## świetlik (25. Dezember 2021)

Ich drücke die Daumen jkc . 
Wenn nicht du wer dann? Ich habe ganze Jahr versucht. 
Ich gehe erst am Montag raus.  Auch wenn ich wieder top water angeln muss wegen Eis. 

So wie ich sehe zum Jahreswechsel ist es bißchen zäher. 
Außer  den berühmten  Drillsucht69.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Na, das wird ein Spaß
> Anhang anzeigen 393942
> 
> Karpfenrigs runter, Köfirigs drauf.
> ...


Viel Petri noch…
Manche tischen deine Köderfischgrösse zum Mittagessen auf, ich hoffe nicht dass du deiner Nachbarsfamilie das Weihnachtsessen aus der Truhe geklaut hast …
…


świetlik schrieb:


> So wie ich sehe zum Jahreswechsel ist es bißchen zäher.
> Außer  den berühmten  Drillsucht69.


Für mich war es dieses Jahr auch noch nicht das Ende, einmal noch mindestens oder auch zweimal  …
Letztes Jahr ging es noch richtig gut bis mitte Januar, bis das Hochwasser dann die Buhnen überspülte war dann Ende… Wenn ich so in mein Fangbuch gerade reingucke waren es im Januar 3 / 7 / 5 / 6 und ne Nullnummer sowie ganzen Februar auch Hochwasser…
Kommende Woche gehts mit den Temperaturen hier in NRW wieder hoch, da geht noch was solange es nicht sowie aus dem Eimern gießt …


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2021)

Damn, gerade den ersten verwachst.
2 x gabs Fehlalarme / Schnurschwimmer von Haubentauchern, darauf hin eine Rute neu beködert und gerade umgedreht und wieder ins Zelt, da läuft das Ding volle Kanne ab. Leider nach paar Sekunden dann ausgestiegen.

Temperatur ging gut ab die Nacht


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2021)

Frieren dir die Rollen nicht ein?


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2021)

Bisher keine Probleme, kommt ja auch nicht dauernd Wasser dran, da ich ja nicht ständig kurbel wie beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2021)

Hatte so oft das Problem das es abends knapp über Null war und dann über Nacht der Nebel gefroren ist sodas es dann Probleme gab.
Lg


----------



## Fishx (26. Dezember 2021)

Gestern Abend gabs mit kalten Fingern noch einen schönen Zander auf Wobbler.
Hab aber gestern auch nur den einen Kontakt gehabt. Wird jetzt wohl wieder zäher.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2021)

Meine Feststellung in der kalten Jahreszeit ist, dass die Regelmäßigkeit nicht mehr konstant ist wie üblicherweise…Heute geht kaum was und morgen sind die plötzlich voll da und umgekehrt, genau so betrifft es auch die unterschiedliche Bissaggressivität… Heute träge und morgen hämmern die wieder  rein, aber insgesamt merkt man deutlich das die Bisse nicht wie sonst immer so hart sind…
Pegel steigt wieder ab Dienstag um mehr als ein Meter bis Freitag, Regen und Wind soll’s auch kräftig geben, wird aber wärmer  …Aktuell z. Z. hat sich mein Lieblingswasserstand eingependelt und der Mist geht wieder von vorne los …


----------



## jkc (26. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal nen kleiner Zwischenstand, nachdem der Biss heute morgen relativ zügig nach dem Hellwerden kam, war ich eigentlich guter Dinge, dass da über Tag noch mehr passiert. Temperatur ist jetzt nen gutes Stück rauf, laut Vorhersage etwa 8° Temperaturunterschied. Leider gabs aber keine weiteren Bisse.
Die gute Nachricht ist, mein Proviant reicht noch für eine weitere Nacht, meine jetzt noch 1,5 Makrelen aber wohl leider auch. 
Aber ne weitere Chance auf nen Fisch wäre schon geil / 40h Ansitz und den einzigen Biss verkacken schon echt mies.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Dezember 2021)

Vielleicht geht noch was… 
Wenn das Camp schon einmal steht ist es doch cool am Wasser zu sein …
Zuhause würdest dich eh nur ärgern das du nicht geblieben bist …


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Aber ne weitere Chance auf nen Fisch wäre schon geil / 40h Ansitz und den einzigen Biss verkacken schon echt mies.


Mein Kumpel war vor ca.14 Jahren 52 Tage immer so (2-3 Tage) ohne Biss auf Karpfen (bis auf Brassen) über das Jahr verteilt los,
danach lief es dann bis 52 Pfund.
Vom Frühjahr bis zum Winter aber das du draußen bist Respekt und noch Petri Heil


Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2021)

Was ein Scheiß Oida, also das hat es jetzt nicht besser gemacht.
Richtig schöner Biss wieder, Fisch hängt auch und just in dem Moment indem ich ihn zu Gesicht bekommen sollte steigt er aus.
Das einzig gute, er fühlte sich jetzt nicht nach nem riesigen Fisch an.

Edit: Ich glaube da kommt sogar noch nen Biss - was das angeht habe ich ein gutes Gefühl; aber nach 2 versemmelten Bissen wird das wahrscheinlich auch ne Wackelnummer


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2021)

Sou, sitze im Auto, Tour war schön, nur die Ausbeute halt nicht


----------



## świetlik (27. Dezember 2021)

Ich war heute gegen Mittag Los.


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, sitze im Auto, Tour war schön, nur die Ausbeute halt nicht


Du hast alles gegeben aber immerhin hattest du Kontakt beim nächsten mal läuft es besser das wird schon


Gruß Frank


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Dezember 2021)

Bin wieder zu Hause, heute nicht ganz so lange wie üblich…Bevor die Tage alles wieder Land unter ist, musste ich nochmals raus…
Es gab drei Kontakte in etwa fünf Sunden…


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. Dezember 2021)

12cm Eis. Nicht viel aber...


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. Dezember 2021)

Moin tomxxtom,
bist du wieder in Polen-
Petri

lg nobbi


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. Dezember 2021)

Ja.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2021)

Grade eine Stunde lang Waller gedrillt. Nix zu machen mit der Zanderjigge. Zunächst zog er mir die Rolle gegen die Strömung leer, gute 130m. Dachte mir noch super, wenn er müde ist treibt ihn die Strömung zurück. Aber nachdem ich ihn zurückgepumpt habe zug er nochmal 50m flussabwärts, wo ich ihm auch wegen der Erlen nicht folgen konnte. Dort hat er sich dann müde auf den Grund gelegt. Nix zu machen. Jedesmal wenn ich ihn vom Grund bewegen konnte hats ihn nochmal 5m abgetrieben. Beim wievielten Male pumpen war dann schluss und der Haken schlitzte aus.
Hat mich irgendwie gar nicht geärgert. Bei nem Meterzander neige ich da schonmal zum ausflippen. Zumindest innerlich.
Passt zu 2021: die 3 grössten wieder mal verloren.
Jetzt werd ich wieder wochenlang mit der 300g Wallerspinne mir Kreuzschmerzen werfen und keinen ans Band bekommen ...


----------



## Snâsh (29. Dezember 2021)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Grade eine Stunde lang Waller gedrillt. Nix zu machen mit der Zanderjigge. Zunächst zog er mir die Rolle gegen die Strömung leer, gute 130m. Dachte mir noch super, wenn er müde ist treibt ihn die Strömung zurück. Aber nachdem ich ihn zurückgepumpt habe zug er nochmal 50m flussabwärts, wo ich ihm auch wegen der Erlen nicht folgen konnte. Dort hat er sich dann müde auf den Grund gelegt. Nix zu machen. Jedesmal wenn ich ihn vom Grund bewegen konnte hats ihn nochmal 5m abgetrieben. Beim wievielten Male pumpen war dann schluss und der Haken schlitzte aus.
> Hat mich irgendwie gar nicht geärgert. Bei nem Meterzander neige ich da schonmal zum ausflippen. Zumindest innerlich.
> Passt zu 2021: die 3 grössten wieder mal verloren.
> Jetzt werd ich wieder wochenlang mit der 300g Wallerspinne mir Kreuzschmerzen werfen und keinen ans Band bekommen ...


Exakt mein Doing. Jedes Mal!! Extra ne Spinn-Kombo gekauft und dann will keiner


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> ... hats ihn nochmal 5m abgetrieben. Beim wievielten Male pumpen war dann schluss und der Haken schlitzte aus.


Hi, auch wenn jeder Fischverlust suckt, ist das doch eigentlich das beste was passieren kann wenn man dem Fisch hoffnungslos unterlegen ist.
Die Alternative ist in einer solchen Situation ja eigentlich nur, dass man ihn abreißt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2021)

Lieg wieder aufm sofa, ging nix mehr. Hochwasserfischen mit dem ganzen treibholz ist auch nicht so mein Ding. Ständig gras und blätter in der schnur. Und 15 g köppe am schlanken gufi um überhaupt auf Grund zu kommen.
Und ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, ich merks im unterarm. Drillkater


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Exakt mein Doing. Jedes Mal!! Extra ne Spinn-Kombo gekauft und dann will keiner


Willkommen im Club meine Herren...


----------



## Stulle (29. Dezember 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club meine Herren...


ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren ne neue Pilk combo gekauft für Langeland


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe auch noch ladenneues Norwegentackle im Keller stehen...
Jetzt hole ich mir die Karte für 2022 bei meinem Lieblings-Tackledealer und schau dann mal nach, was bei dem steigenden Pegel nah ans Ufer kommt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Dezember 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch ladenneues Norwegentackle im Keller stehen...
> Jetzt hole ich mir die Karte für 2022 bei meinem Lieblings-Tackledealer und schau dann mal nach, was bei dem steigenden Pegel nah ans Ufer kommt.


und dann?
gehste dann mit dem Norwaytackle bei Hochwasser los?


Müsste man eigentlich ein Filmteam hinschicken


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Dezember 2021)

30 lbs , 300g Pilker , Gaff usw am Vereinsgewässer.
da bekommt der Begriff   
*"Plumpsangler"* gleich eine neue Bedeutung


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2021)

An mein Hochseegerät hab ich heute auch gedacht .... dann wär ich wohl nicht zweiter Sieger geworden.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. Dezember 2021)

Derzeit am Main dreifacher Wasserabfluss...ich habe die 300g-Pilker am Tiroler Hölzl grundnah angeboten, die haben so schön in der Strömung gedreht. Leider hat kein Zander den 40er Seelachs beachtet. Vielleicht morgen?


----------



## świetlik (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich war heute Nachmittag los. 
Mit Hoffnung das das Eis geschmolzen ist.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Noch zwei Tage sind drin.
Die Stelle wo tiefer ist ca.  3 m ist noch zu gefroren. 
tomxxxtom  Grüße/Pozdrowienia nach Polen.
Eisenkneter  ich hatte dieses Jahr auch ein guten Wels auf Zander Rute im Fluss..
War nicht der erste und hoffe nicht der letzte.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Dezember 2021)

Dachte ich probiere mein Glück mal auf Zander und ne Rute mit Wurm auf Köderfische…

Komme mit 170 gr keine 5 Meter raus xD


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich war grad mim Hund am Wasser. Ohne jacke. Bergauf im T-shirt!
Und ihr habt Eis ....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (30. Dezember 2021)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Grade eine Stunde lang Waller gedrillt. Nix zu machen mit der Zanderjigge. Zunächst zog er mir die Rolle gegen die Strömung leer, gute 130m. Dachte mir noch super, wenn er müde ist treibt ihn die Strömung zurück. Aber nachdem ich ihn zurückgepumpt habe zug er nochmal 50m flussabwärts, wo ich ihm auch wegen der Erlen nicht folgen konnte. Dort hat er sich dann müde auf den Grund gelegt. Nix zu machen. Jedesmal wenn ich ihn vom Grund bewegen konnte hats ihn nochmal 5m abgetrieben. Beim wievielten Male pumpen war dann schluss und der Haken schlitzte aus.
> Hat mich irgendwie gar nicht geärgert. Bei nem Meterzander neige ich da schonmal zum ausflippen. Zumindest innerlich.
> Passt zu 2021: die 3 grössten wieder mal verloren.
> Jetzt werd ich wieder wochenlang mit der 300g Wallerspinne mir Kreuzschmerzen werfen und keinen ans Band bekommen ...




Es geht den Menschen wie den Leuten!

Servus Leidensgenosse/n,

bin gestern zur Frustbewältigung seit Wochen endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.
Dort angekommen, oh ha, Wasserstand noch höher als erwartet.
Der 1.Gedanke, bei der Höhe stehen hier hin und wieder auch Waller.
Vorfach überprüft, leicht rau.
Naja für Zander reicht das noch!
Ne, besser doch nicht. Nicht dass ich mir dann selbst in den Allerwertesten beißen muss.
Neues Vorfach angebunden.
Schad raus und Fühlung aufgenommen. Hm, kein Grundkontakt, Jigkopf zu leicht.  
Die Rute krümmt sich und die Bremse zischt los. (beim 1. Wurf)
Und Du weist nach 3 Sekunden, diesen Kampf hast Du verloren.
Überlegung, Bremse gleich zu und wenigstens die Schnur retten. 
Aber wer kann, macht dass schon? Ein bisschen Hoffnung bleibt ja doch bis zum Schluss.
Dieser kam dann bereits nach ca. 3-5 Minuten. Die Schnur,(Stroft GTP R5 11Kg) 200m neigte sich dem Ende.
Bremse zu und gehofft, dass er doch noch aus schlitzt oder wenigsten an der Verbindung zur Geflochtenen reißt.
Gerissen ist die Geflochtene natürlich, mitten drin. 
Den Angelausflug, da gefrustet und nach einsetzendem Sturzregen beriets nach 15 Minuten beendet.

Fazit:  Hätte in diesem Fall, das Vorfach mal besser nicht kontrolliert!

Zu Hause, dann natürlich erst mal die Wallerspinne vorbereitet.
Was nun kommen wird, kennen ja die Meisten!

Es geht den Menschen wie den Leuten!


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2021)

Original aus der Seele geschrieben. Dies Gefühl von Anfang an, das wird nix. Aber trotzdem weitermachen. Heute die Wallerspinne fertig gemacht, alles überprüft, neue Wirbel etc. 
Aber die nächsten 5 Tage komm ich nicht ans Wasser. Und wenn, dann wissen wir ja was passiert. Nüscht. Nur wund geworfene Zeigefinger, Kreuzschmerzen und sündhaft teure Wallerblinker geopfert.


----------



## feko (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe das Problem gelöst in dem ich mir eine spinnrute mit 100 g wurfgewicht zugelegt habe.
Meine wallerspinne bleibt seit dem im Schrank.
Mir ist aufgefallen das ich deutlich mehr welsbisse beim zandern bekomme.
Wenn ein Hochwasser ist wie jetzt (und es nach Wels riecht) 
also das schwere Gerät raus und die reine ZanderRute bleibt daheim. 
Nehme dazu aber einfach die normalen Zandergummies. Nur stärkere Haken und Stahl davor.
So bin ich relativ gut gerüstet auf die Welse.
Lg


----------



## Nick*Rivers (30. Dezember 2021)

Gerade fertig mit dem Aufbau. Ruten und Zelt stehen. Auch wenn die Bedingungen nicht gut sind...wenigstens 1x zwischen den Jahren muss ich los.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2021)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Grade eine Stunde lang Waller gedrillt. Nix zu machen mit der Zanderjigge. Zunächst zog er mir die Rolle gegen die Strömung leer, gute 130m. Dachte mir noch super, wenn er müde ist treibt ihn die Strömung zurück. Aber nachdem ich ihn zurückgepumpt habe zug er nochmal 50m flussabwärts, wo ich ihm auch wegen der Erlen nicht folgen konnte. Dort hat er sich dann müde auf den Grund gelegt. Nix zu machen. Jedesmal wenn ich ihn vom Grund bewegen konnte hats ihn nochmal 5m abgetrieben. Beim wievielten Male pumpen war dann schluss und der Haken schlitzte aus.
> Hat mich irgendwie gar nicht geärgert. Bei nem Meterzander neige ich da schonmal zum ausflippen. Zumindest innerlich.
> Passt zu 2021: die 3 grössten wieder mal verloren.
> Jetzt werd ich wieder wochenlang mit der 300g Wallerspinne mir Kreuzschmerzen werfen und keinen ans Band bekommen ...



Was ihr für Probleme habt - ordentliche Spinnrute und fertig...kein 60g. ZanderZuppelquatsch !

Auf den alten Profiblinkervideos werden reihenweise große . kleine und mittlere Welse beim Zanderjigge gefangen.

Dafür braucht man dann solides Gerät : Blechpeitsche hat bis 100g. WG , ist perfekt auf Zander und Chancen auf Wels sind immer da, den auch rauszukriegen.

Wenn ich das hier so lese , kommen mir Zweifel ob der richtigen Gerätewahl , da muss man reagieren - 100g. W.G. funktioniert beim Zanderjiggen bestens !

R.S


----------



## Nick*Rivers (30. Dezember 2021)

Da wir hier live am Wasser sind....läuft


----------



## feko (30. Dezember 2021)

Deswegen nutze ich auch eine Blechi in so Situationen 
Die hat halt auch einen schlechten Ruf.
Teils zurecht aber auch zu Unrecht. 
Wollte es deswegen auch nicht gleich sagen. 
Einen 2 MeterWels aus der Strömung kriegt man da auch schwer oder gar nicht. 
Zum reinen zandern ist sie auch nicht ideal.
Aber wenn ich mit Wels rechne einfach top das Ding.
War nur ein Tipp.. Ja da wir ja im livethreat sind.. Heute abend geht es wieder raus ans Wasser zum Glück. 
War leider gesundheitlich eingeschränkt die letzten Tage aber bin über den Berg. 
Mal sehen ob was geht. 
Lg


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> 100g. W.G. funktioniert beim Zanderjiggen bestens


Schockt aber keineswegs mit 7 -14g Jigköpfen und 4 Inch Ködern.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2021)

Feko - Dir weiterhin gute Genesung !

Hab´ die Twisterpeitsche am Start - die hat sogar noch etwas mehr Power , als die B.P.

Diese Ruten muss man "können" - die Führung geht da kaum noch aus dem Handgelenk - also P.Bl. Style - für Kenner eben 

Ich fische da 7-12 g. mit und Köder von 10-17cm. ohne Probleme ! 




R.S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Dezember 2021)

Huch - Live vom Wasser - bin wech.....


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Diese Ruten muss man "können"


Davon hab ich ja nicht gesprochen. Es macht mir keinen Spaß mit nem 100g Knüppel auf Zander zu fischen, auch wenn ich es kann.


Brauchst gar nicht angry sein.  Guten Rutsch


----------



## Nick*Rivers (30. Dezember 2021)

Frühzeitiger Abbruch. Sohnemann hat kalte Füße  Bis auf Kinderstube ging bis jetzt aber nichts mehr. Egal, war mal wieder schön ein paar Stunden am Meer zu verbringen


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Dezember 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Was ihr für Probleme habt - ordentliche Spinnrute und fertig...kein 60g. ZanderZuppelquatsch !
> 
> Auf den alten Profiblinkervideos werden reihenweise große . kleine und mittlere Welse beim Zanderjigge gefangen.
> 
> ...


Meine ersten Versuche am Main auf Zander hatte ich mit einer Speedmaster XH (bis 100 g WG). Damit hast du 0 (=NULL)-Gefühl bei den erforderlichen leichten Gewichten. Klar hälst du damit den Wels, der bei einem vom 10.000 Würfen mal beisst, aber bei 9.999 Würfen hast du eben einen Prügel vor dem Herrn in der Hand.
Und deine Zweifel sind halt deine...


----------



## Gert-Show (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe den heutigen Nachmittag bis in den Abend am Wasser einfach genossen. Bei bis zu 17 Grad sind sogar die Fledermäuse aus ihren Winterquartieren herausgekommen. Am Ufer waren überall die Schnitzarbeiten der Biber zu sehen. Das ist Natur! 
Und mit meiner 28-g-OCC-Combo hatte ich wunderbar leichtes Tackle in der Hand und bekam jeden "Zupfer" live mit.


----------



## feko (31. Dezember 2021)

Eine steife Briese und viel Geflügel.


----------



## Carphunter87 (31. Dezember 2021)

Jahresabschluss geht gut los. Hab mich nochmal ans Vereinsgewässer gewagt. 2 Bisse versemmelt, der Dritte saß


----------



## Doanafischer (31. Dezember 2021)

Nicht ganz live, aber nah dran. Zum Abschluss gab es zwar keinen Fisch, dafür aber super Wetter und einen grandiosen Sonnenuntergang.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Januar 2022)

So sah es bei meinem letzten Angeln in 2021 aus:


----------



## DenizJP (1. Januar 2022)

Wunderschön ^^

ich fahre gleich mit meinem Sohn an einen der Vereinsseen - Neujahrsangeln ^^


----------



## Slappy (1. Januar 2022)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. Januar 2022)

Sers,

zwar nicht Live aber ich war Heute für 1,5 h unterwegs. Nach 9 Schneidertagen gab es mal wieder Fisch! Zwar ein Schmalhans aber immerhin besser als nix und
der Anfang für 2022 ist gemacht.

Grussen Michael


----------



## feko (2. Januar 2022)

Wenig Briese und trotzdem viel Geflügel.


----------



## Mooskugel (2. Januar 2022)

Nix Los


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Januar 2022)

So darf es gerne weiter gehen, heute Nacht nach längere Zeit wieder mal los gewesen. Um 23.30Uhr gabs einen schönen 65cm Zetti und eine Stunde später den nächsten 65cm Zetti  Den ersten Biss den ich bekam, dachte ich zuerst es sei ne Fritte, weil der Biss sowas von vorsichtig gewesen ist auf Köderfisch und als ich Schnurfühlung aufnahm, dachte ich nur..hm, ich schlag einfach mal an. Hing natürlich nicht. Die beiden 65iger Zettis bissen dann aber genau so vorsichtig und nahmen so gut wie keine Schnur. So kann man sich manchmal täuschen...


----------



## thanatos (6. Januar 2022)

Heute war es mal richtig sonnig aber recht frisch also ab Richtung Bordell - angekommen 
- kein Parkplatz mehr frei - also draussen parken - erst mal schauen ob noch ein Angelplatz frei 
ist  - war noch genug platz - Werdermühle bei Lühnsdorf ist ja nicht gerade klein .
Na auf Spinner wollten sie erst gar nicht habe dann mit meiner Notmontage mein Glück versucht
hat geklappt , zum Schluss dann doch noch zwei mit dem Spinner erwischt .


----------



## Trollwut (7. Januar 2022)

Der erste Walleransitz dieses Jahr blieb leider ohne Erfolg. Aber morgens beide Montagen sauber, dreckfrei und theoretisch fangbereit. Das ist bei dem Wasserstand auch schon ein halber Sieg. 
Die Boje liegt auf ca 2,80m Wassertiefe. Da, wo meine Montage angeboten ist sitzen wir normal.


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2022)

Eingeschneit


----------



## daci7 (8. Januar 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Der erste Walleransitz dieses Jahr blieb leider ohne Erfolg. Aber morgens beide Montagen sauber, dreckfrei und theoretisch fangbereit. Das ist bei dem Wasserstand auch schon ein halber Sieg.
> Die Boje liegt auf ca 2,80m Wassertiefe. Da, wo meine Montage angeboten ist sitzen wir normal.


Fängst du Waller öfter im Winter? Hochwasser ist natürlich gut, aber bei den Temperaturen wäre ich skeptisch ... (wahrscheinlich fange ich die Schleimer deswegen viel zu selten...)
Grüße


----------



## honig-im-kopf (8. Januar 2022)

warum, tut man sich sowas an ?
bei diesem wetter, bleib ich lieber im kuscheligen bettchen ....


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> warum, tut man sich sowas an ?
> bei diesem wetter, bleib ich lieber im kuscheligen bettchen ....


Hallo,

na ja, wenn man noch jünger ist, macht man das eventuell schon. Kann mich noch gut erinnern wie ich da mal, in den 1960ern bei minus 22 Grad zum Hechtfischen draußen war (weil mir alte Angler erzählt hatte, da beissen die besonders gut , wussten nur die Hechte nicht). Allein bis ich einen Köderfisch hatte, waren die Hände schon ziemlich steif. Hecht biss natürlich keiner und nach weiteren zwei Stunden gab ich auf.
Heute halte ich es eher wie Du - es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage. Außerdem war das mit den Minustempereturen und den Hechten eh ein Schmarrn, wie ich heute weiss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gert-Show (8. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Fängst du Waller öfter im Winter? Hochwasser ist natürlich gut, aber bei den Temperaturen wäre ich skeptisch ... (wahrscheinlich fange ich die Schleimer deswegen viel zu selten...)
> Grüße


Bei Hochwasser und aktuell knapp 6 Grad Wassertemperatur sind die Mainwaller sehr aktiv.


----------



## feko (8. Januar 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> warum, tut man sich sowas an ?
> bei diesem wetter, bleib ich lieber im kuscheligen bettchen ....


Wegen der frischen Luft


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2022)

Wenn ich Huchen oder Quappen zur Verfügung hätte, würde ich mir das regelmäßig geben.

Bin gerade auf Döbel beschränkt, da alles Stillwasser komplett zugefroren. Macht aber nichts, da Döbeln auch Spaß macht.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Macht aber nichts, da Döbeln auch Spaß macht.


Nicht schwätzen, zeigen!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2022)

Chub da Fuck up - fast 48:


----------



## Drillsucht69 (8. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Chub da Fuck up - fast 48:


Fast 48 ist knapp 50 …
Fettes Petri…


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2022)

THX!  Ich arbeite weiter an 50+.

Mit über-walnussgroßen Teigklumpen und Tulip-Streichholzschachteln. Will ja Döbel fangen und keine Döbelchen. 

Da war das schon mal ein wunderbar erfreulicher Anfang.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mit über-walnussgroßen Teigklumpen und* Tulip-Streichholzschachteln*. Will ja Döbel fangen und keine Döbelchen.



Du liest heimlich den Ükel?

Petri Heil zum Döbel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Januar 2022)

Bin halt ein notorischer Bigbaiter 

In diesem Fall mit Schrotblei-Seitenarm. So leicht bzw. schwer, dass das Ganze ganz langsam abtreibt und sich dann sozusagen selbst eine Ruhestelle sucht.

Das funzt erfahrungsgemäß besser als kleine Bombs - man kann da halt sehr genau spontan "tarieren" (je nach Spot-Strömung). Und verliert bei Gewichtshängern kaum die ganze Montage.

Ist schon diverse Jahre meine Winterbeschäftigung, wenn sonst alles ganz zugefroren ist. Finde ich auch sehr spannend zur Abwechslung.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Januar 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du liest heimlich den Ükel?


So und nicht anders ein stiller Mitleser  



Gruß Frank


----------



## Trollwut (9. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Fängst du Waller öfter im Winter? Hochwasser ist natürlich gut, aber bei den Temperaturen wäre ich skeptisch ... (wahrscheinlich fange ich die Schleimer deswegen viel zu selten...)
> Grüße


Ich bin im Winter meistens eher auf andere Räuber unterwegs, weil das wesentlich effektiver ist. Aber so eine Chance muss man nutzen. Durch das hohe Wasser ändert sich der Strömungsverlauf und die Waller müssen zwangsläufig ihre Liegeplätze verändern. Wenn da passendes Futter auf dem Weg liegt wird das gerne mitgenommen.


honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> warum, tut man sich sowas an ?
> bei diesem wetter, bleib ich lieber im kuscheligen bettchen ....


Ich hatte es auch warm. Zeltheizung und der Komfort ist gesichert. 


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Bei Hochwasser und aktuell knapp 6 Grad Wassertemperatur sind die Mainwaller sehr aktiv.


Ich hab den Punkt leider um 2 oder drei Tage verpasst.
Das Wasser ist letztes Wochenende bei uns stark gestiegen und die Wassertemperatur zeitlich auf 8 Grad hoch. Müsste aber Mo+Di+Mi arbeiten. Bis ich Donnerstag ans Wasser gekommen bin war der Pegel aber schon ziemlich konstant und die Wassertemperatur ist wieder auf 5 Grad gefallen. Die Fische hatten also wahrscheinlich schon neue Standplätze und haben die warmen Temperaturen Anfang der Woche genutzt.
Wenns jetzt wieder fällt wär wahrscheinlich noch ne gute Möglichkeit, aber nächste Woche ist wieder Arbeiten angesagt.

Hätte zwar noch ein paar gute Plätze, die kann man aber alleine nicht befischen, weil man da mehr als zwei Hände Im Falle eines Drills braucht um sofort aufs Boot zu kommen, damit der Fisch nicht sofort in den Bäumen hängt.

Spinnfischen vom Boot wäre aktuell wahrscheinlich sehr effektiv, da fehlt mir aber die Erfahrung und der passende Motor.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Januar 2022)

Ich bin so froh mir ein Echolot mit Livetechnik zugelegt zu haben. Das macht das Angeln so viel leichter. Da macht es einfach noch mehr Spaß stundenlang im Regen keinen Biss zu bekommen. Immerhin sieht man dann die Fische, wie sie NICHT beißen.

Ungelogen, wir hatten heute rund 25 Nachläufer, die wir zwar auf dem Echo sehen und bis ans Boot führen, aber nicht zum zupacken bewegen konnten. Sobald ich einen Nachläufer hatte, hat mein Kollege versucht den dann noch mit einem Köfi abzufangen.
Und was ist passiert? Der Köderfisch wurde auch minutenlang begutachtet und schlussendlich ignoriert.

Nichts fangen ist schlimm. Sehen und nicht fangen ist schlimmer!


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Das macht das Angeln so viel leichter.


Moin, für mich darf angeln schwer sein, Bzw. es gibt es für mich auf lange Sicht nix lagweiligeres als einfaches Angeln mit hoher Erfolgsrate. Würdest Du mir garantieren, dass ich ab jetzt zu 90% oder so erfolgreich bin, würde ich die Angelei vermutlich in nichtmal 2 Wochen dran geben.  In dem Sinne habe ich gerade schön souverän weggeschneidert, wie so oft in den letzten Wochen. Immerhin habe ich nen trotz Hochwasser befischbaren Abschnitt gefunden, ist ja auch schon was.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (10. Januar 2022)

genau so iss´es  - sonst wäre es wie einkaufen gehen .


----------



## Mefourlauber (10. Januar 2022)

Ein wahres Wort. Früher war ich immer auf Masse ausgerichtet. Das wie und wo und womit zählte nicht. Heute kann ich ganz geduldig mit 30 Schneiderstunden auf den „ einen“ Biss hin fischen. Manche kommen früher drauf, andere später, andere gar nicht. Das soll nicht wertend sein, jeder muss für sich selbst beim  Thema Angeln glücklich werden.
Allerdings fische ich schon seit 1978 ( wie sich das liest - letztes Jahrtausend) , würde ich heute anfangen wüsste ich nicht an wen oder was ich mich orientieren sollte. Das Internet kann auch verderben; 3 Dutzend gestippte Rotaugen, der erste Karpfen auf selbstgedrehte (Anis)boilies oder der erste, langersehnte Hecht kamen ohne Internet daher.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Januar 2022)

Grundsätzlich gebe ich euch da auch Recht. An dem Gewässer bzw. den dort wohnenden Hechten beiße ich mir seit Jahren die Zähne aus. Das Ding ist nur rund 8ha groß, und damit extrem übersichtlich. Die Karpfen tragen nicht nur Namen, sondern werden quasi im Wochentakt gefangen Die letzten Jahre mit Sicherheit über 30 Winteransitze mit Köfi brachten mir genau einen Hecht - und der war untermaßig. Dieses Jahr hab ich neben fast jeden Tag im Weihnachtsurlaub und etlichen Tagen drum rum dort stundenlang gespinnfischt. Auch da waren die Fänge mehr als überschaubar, von der Größe ganz zu schweigen. Gute Fische gibts dort. Ich stolper hin und wieder über einen drüber bzw. während der Laichzeit kann man durchaus einige dicke Muttis am Ufer beobachten. Ich beangel das Gewässer seit mittlerweile fast 20 Jahren und kenne jede Macke an jedem Stein. Und trotzdem überrascht mich der Tümpel trotzdem immer wieder. 

Als Beispiel: Ich bin der einzige, der in diesem komplett abgeschlossenen See Rapfen gefangen hat. Zwei Stück beim Walleransitz mit der U-Pose. Nachts.
Trotz des brutalen Karpfenangeldrucks bleiben Fische verschwunden. Diesen Herbst konnte ich beim Wallermontage-Setzen einen Koi im Seerosenfeld beobachten. Die Nachforschungen bei Vereinsmitgliedern ergab, dass der Fisch das letzte Mal vor knapp 15 Jahren gefangen wurde.
Ich kann im Mai nach der Schonzeit im Morgengrauen gegen 04.30 Uhr ziemlich schnell um die 30 Bisse auf Köfi produzieren. Kurz danach ist das Wasser, ähnlich wie jetzt, komplett tot. Da wirft man stundenlang für keinen Biss. Eigentlich meint man ja, dass sich Hechte zum Aggressionsbiss reizen lassen. aber das scheint wirklich nicht der Fall zu sein.

Würde ich da irgendwie Fortschritte machen, wär das Schneidern ja okay. Aber ich trete da wirklich seit Jahren auf der Stelle, was Hechte angeht.


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2022)

Kein Anlass sich für irgendwas zu rechtfertigen, jeder wie er mag


----------



## Trollwut (10. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Kein Anlass sich für irgendwas zu rechtfertigen, jeder wie er mag


Soll auch keine rechtfertigung sein. Wollte damit eher sagen, dass ich es intensivst versuche. Im Netz sehen Fänge immer super aus. Aber wie es dann dazu kam bleibt oft auf der Strecke.


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2022)

Niiiiceeee, ich wollte gerade schon schreiben, "ich fahre mir mal den nächsten Schneider abholen"; Gut, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe.
Erster Wurf, erster Fisch'22, knappe aber klopsige 97










Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Januar 2022)

Ein ganz Fettes Petri du fleißigen…


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2022)

They are on fire








Ufermeterfuckng15


----------



## jkc (11. Januar 2022)

Sou, Feierabend, -2, 3 Grad, aber kletschnass geschwitzt. 
Hundi gehts wohl nicht so, aber egal, war ne lohnenswerte Stunde.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, Feierabend, -2, 3 Grad, aber kletschnass geschwitzt.
> Hundi gehts wohl nicht so, aber egal, war ne lohnenswerte Stunde.


Schwitzen beim angeln ist doch geil, außer im Sommer …
Geile Gassirunde …


----------



## ragbar (11. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, Feierabend, -2, 3 Grad, aber kletschnass geschwitzt.


Diese dunklen,kalten Stunden auf die Art zu nutzen, ist aber schon sowas von geil.


----------



## Rheinangler (11. Januar 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ein wahres Wort. Früher war ich immer auf Masse ausgerichtet. Das wie und wo und womit zählte nicht. Heute kann ich ganz geduldig mit 30 Schneiderstunden auf den „ einen“ Biss hin fischen. Manche kommen früher drauf, andere später, andere gar nicht. Das soll nicht wertend sein, jeder muss für sich selbst beim  Thema Angeln glücklich werden.
> Allerdings fische ich schon seit 1978 ( wie sich das liest - letztes Jahrtausend) , würde ich heute anfangen wüsste ich nicht an wen oder was ich mich orientieren sollte. Das Internet kann auch verderben; 3 Dutzend gestippte Rotaugen, der erste Karpfen auf selbstgedrehte (Anis)boilies oder der erste, langersehnte Hecht kamen ohne Internet daher.


Liest sich wie mein Werdegang. Der erste 40er Hecht auf selbstgebauten Holzwobbler - man war ich stolz. Die teuren Rapala´s beim Händler konnte ich mir nicht leisten. In den 80er Nachts unterm (zu) kleinen Schirm auf dem Boden im Schlafsack gepennt und dann durch selbstgebaute elektrische Bissanzeiger aus dem Schlaf geweckt worden - oder auch nicht Mittlerweile verbringt man weniger Zeit am Wasser und fängt folglich auch nicht mehr so selbstverständlich wie früher. Ich kann damit aber überraschend gut leben und genieße den Moment am Wasser noch viel mehr. Auch und gerade beim Meerforellenangeln an der Ostsee. Selbst ne kleine Trutte aus dem großen Meer löst große Gefühle aus.


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2022)

Ehhhm, jaaa


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2022)

Die hats wohl hinter sich   
Ich werd morgen wieder angreifen! Wasser fällt grade rapide - mal gucken, was die Räuber dazu sagen.


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2022)

Also hier haben sie Bock. Bis hier gab es neben der Grundel 4x Esox.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Eher so mittlere, aber es sind auch bessere unterwegs.




Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ehhhm, jaaa
> Anhang anzeigen 395831


Von wegen zu große Köder …
Fettes Petri zu Serie nach der vorherigen Durststrecke…


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ehhhm, jaaa
> Anhang anzeigen 395831


Neuer PB ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Januar 2022)

Sonnige, Salzige und silberne Grüße von der Ostsee und die Schönheit von Meerforelle 65 cm durfte mit


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. Januar 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Neuer PB ?


Nee,die Drillinge kannst heute so kaufen......................


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Januar 2022)

Sauber Meerforelle 1959 
Was für schöne Bilder und was für ein toller Fisch. Dickes Dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2022)

Sou, Verbrauchsmaterial aufgefrischt, hoffe es hält ne Weile, dann mal sehen ob es heute was zu melden gibt.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2022)

Na, ich wurde schon langsam skeptisch, aber:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Schneider wird's schonmal nicht


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2022)

Nr2, etwa gleiche Größe, vielleicht etwas mehr, hat reingerummst wie ein großer.


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> hat reingerummst wie ein großer.


Is ja auch voll klein der Fisch   
Petri


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nr2, etwa gleiche Größe, vielleicht etwas mehr, hat reingerummst wie ein großer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri, du bist kein Fußballfan, oder?


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Petri, du bist kein Fußballfan, oder?


Doch, total, gibt keine bessere Angelzeit als während Fußballspielen mit Anziehungskraft   
Als Deutschland vergangene EM ausgeschieden ist, habe ich es z.B. regelrecht bedauert   
Kam nix mehr, aber man muss ja auch nicht übertreiben. Feierabend, Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (20. Januar 2022)

Ja was da los?
2022 ist eröffnet 

Auf den guten Zanderkönig, alles andere fängt ja nur Hechte


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2022)

Petri, nech
Kleines Up- Bzw. Downgrade
	

		
			
		

		
	





Tüddel im Kescher war zwar nicht weniger schlimm, aber immerhin war der erste Biss kein Fehlbiss.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Januar 2022)

Ahhhh, das sind doch diese Casting-Jig-Inline-Singles von Gamakatsu?


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2022)

Pah, muss ich nachgucken wie die Dinger heißen, aber wird schon stimmen, sind jedenfalls von Gamakatsu


----------



## ragbar (21. Januar 2022)

Wie geil-daß der olle(!?) Rot-Gold von Rapala bei Dir so rockt!


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2022)

Ryt, das Ding feiert ein fettes Revival. Insgesamt betrachtet ist das einer meiner (wenn nicht DER) erfolgreichste(n) Hechtköder, wobei ich ihn die letzten Jahre mangels Größe eher auf Zander eingesetzt habe.
Farbe ist aber wie immer egal, Barschdekor, SFC, Firetiger, Gold-Schwarz...die fangen alle gleich zuverlässig.


----------



## ragbar (21. Januar 2022)

Dazu O.T. Anekdote:
Herbst 2019 in der Bretagne auf WoBa,alle Köder mit Weight Forward,Deep Sound und Gummi aller Art versagen;  kommt da son Typ daher (istn einheimischer Guide,Shore only); "Take something silent,more aggressive"
Es war der Rapala. Nicht schlecht ,für "altes Eisen"
Ich hab bei schlechten Verhältnissen, dickes Wetter,Regen,trübes Wasser,Wind ohne Ende mit all dem noch so teuren Zeugs nicht mehr gefangen,außer...mit "Something silent,more aggressive"
Edith. vom Boot.


----------



## ragbar (21. Januar 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> mit all dem noch so teuren Zeugs nicht mehr gefangen,außer


unwanted good Ad btw.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Januar 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> unwanted good Ad btw.


ja, das ist ernüchternd. Man hat die Kiste voll mit modernstem, teuren Zeugs und fangen tun immer noch die guten alten Bekannten aus den 80ern.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Januar 2022)

Erster vernünftiger Fang 2022


----------



## hanzz (21. Januar 2022)

Petri. 
Was ein Fetti.


----------



## świetlik (21. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, Verbrauchsmaterial aufgefrischt, hoffe es hält ne Weile, dann mal sehen ob es heute was zu melden gibt.


Kannst du bitte was zur dem Vorfächer was sagen: kg, was für vorfach usw.


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2022)

Hi, ich versuche später dazu einen eigenen Thread aufzumachen. Habe ich ohnehin schon seit 2 Jahren oder so vor. lol


----------



## DenizJP (21. Januar 2022)

jkc 

welcher Köder von Rapala ist das genau? Oder hab ich den Namen weiter oben übersehen?


heute mit nem Kollegen zusammen draußen gewesen.

in 40 Minuten ein 60er Hecht sowie 4 Aussteiger


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2022)

Petri, ist ein Rapal Jointed in 13cm, Name war die Tage schonmal gefallen, kann aber auch im Raubfischfänge-Thread gewesen sein.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2022)




----------



## tomxxxtom (22. Januar 2022)

Mega Drill, oder?!


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2022)

Das schon…


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Januar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Das schon…


Der wird schon wieder passiertleider manchmal


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2022)

Kommt vor. Aber Karpfen sind sehr robust. Keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## DenizJP (22. Januar 2022)

Jetzt aber der Zielfisch


----------



## ragbar (23. Januar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Mega Drill, oder?!


Und Kopfkino am Anschlag,oder!?


----------



## DenizJP (23. Januar 2022)

Die ersten 10 Sekunden ja dann war mir klar da stimmt was nicht


----------



## Fishx (24. Januar 2022)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht vom Januar 2022:
4 x Spinnangeln, davon
2 x Schneider 
, wobei die beiden Zander aus der Kinderstube waren. Also typisch Januar, alles sehr,sehr zäh
Fishx


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Heute mal ein wenig deadbaiten.


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Januar 2022)

Platzwechsel.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Januar 2022)

So schön ruhig bei uns auf dem See. Nur zwei Erfolglose Kollegen draussen.


----------



## Mieser Wels (25. Januar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 396626


Autsch!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2022)

Naja, ich check dann mal…
Erstes Mal dieses Jahr …
Allen ein Fettes, die unterwegs sind…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Januar 2022)

Hihi… erster überlistet nach nem fehlbiss…


----------



## daci7 (26. Januar 2022)

Grade in 4h Fischen 2 Zander um die 60, 2 Austeiger und diese Kirsche!
Läuft!


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2022)

PETRI David!


----------



## zokker (26. Januar 2022)

was für ein Brummer ... 44cm ist schon sehr ordentlich


----------



## JottU (26. Januar 2022)

Wow, ü40 hatte ich vor 40 Jahren mal. Aber mit 39 war ich letztes Jahr wenigstens mal wieder in der Nähe.


----------



## daci7 (27. Januar 2022)

JottU das hat nicht viel mit Können, sondern viel mehr mit den Gewässern zu tun.
Ich befische seit 4 Jahren jetzt diesen See- seit dem fange ich jedes Jahr einige ü40er und mein bester war wahrscheinlich (korrektes Messen aufm belly ist so ne sache) knapp u50.
Vorher habe ich alle Jahre mal einen Barsch ü40 gefangen.
Gerade bei Großbarschen ist das Gewässer entscheidend. Bei Hecht und Zander hab ich das Gefühl, dass Gewässer, die viele Fische beherbergen, auch zeangsläufig ab und zu Granaten hervorbringen. Bei Barschen ist das nicht unbedingt der Fall, so meine Erfahrung.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Januar 2022)

Kleine Nullnummer.










Die Deutschen sind ein seltsames Volk.
Die kaufen/mieten sich ein Baum um zwei Nägel einschlagen zu können.


----------



## Mikesch (28. Januar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Deutschen sind ein seltsames Volk.
> Die kaufen/mieten sich ein Baum um zwei Nägel einschlagen zu können.
> Anhang anzeigen 397173


Das sind aber Schrauben.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Januar 2022)

Stimmt, bei den vorherigen waren Nägel.  
Ja, sind mehrere Schilder


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Januar 2022)

Ist ja auch der Eckernförder Begräbniswald mit dem trefflichen Namen "Küstenfrieden".


----------



## daci7 (28. Januar 2022)

Heute mal wieder zu zweit unterwegs, dann gibts auch Fotos


----------



## feko (28. Januar 2022)

Ich warte noch auf den erhofften Fisch


----------



## Naish82 (28. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Niiiiceeee, ich wollte gerade schon schreiben, "ich fahre mir mal den nächsten Schneider abholen"; Gut, dass ich es nicht gemacht habe.
> Erster Wurf, erster Fisch'22, knappe aber klopsige 97
> Anhang anzeigen 395462
> 
> ...




So einen Schniepel als ersten Fisch des Jahres im Kescher? Junge Junge, wo soll das bloß hinführen…


----------



## feko (29. Januar 2022)

Leider Nullnummer.
War das Zanderabschlußangeln.
Die Saison war die schlechteste Zandersaison die ich hatte.
Ab sofort geht es wieder an die Wasserschweine da Schonzeit 
Vg


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Januar 2022)

3 stunden wobbler in die sturmböen geworfen und vom Nieselregen aufgeweicht. Sauber geschneidert. Jetzt ab hintern ofen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Januar 2022)

Habe auch noch einen kleinen Beitrag von einer "Sturm" Meerforelle von Donnerstag, bei stürmischen Verhältnissen konnte die 47er dem Blinker nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## DenizJP (31. Januar 2022)

Kumpel will mich überreden an den Vereinsweiher zu fahren.

mal schauen . 28kmh Wind und 55kmh Böen erwartet heut Abend....

dafür aber ist der Weihe fast komplett von Bäumen umschlossen..


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2022)

Ich überlege auch, ob ich nicht noch ein zwei Stündchen raus soll ... allerdings lieber windgeschützt ohne Bäume 
So muckelig mit Tee und warm eingepackt ein paar Köderfiache baden könnte ich mir wohl vorstellen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Januar 2022)

Moin,
heute das "schöne Wetter" und die alte Welle, erfolgreich genutzt. Eine schöne 53 er Meerforelle konnte den Köder nicht wieder stehen.
TL


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2022)

Heute mal ein bisschen Posengucken  Wetter ist besser als erwartet und die letzten Tage sind einige dicke fische rausgekommen. Einmal TK Sardine, einmal frisches Rotauge. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## DenizJP (31. Januar 2022)

Petri heil

Ich hock im Auto und überlege ob ich heim fahren soll…

Wind drückt gegen die Strömung aufs Ufer…

Halt mich grad so auf den Beinen


----------



## daci7 (31. Januar 2022)

Sagen wir mal 0 zu 0,1 für die Sardine. Immerhin konnte sie irgendwen verführen, wenn auch nicht den Adressaten.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Januar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal 0 zu 0,1 für die Sardine. Immerhin konnte sie irgendwen verführen, wenn auch nicht den Adressaten.


Hast du da Wollhandkrabben sin ddie schon aktiv???



Gruß Frank


----------



## daci7 (1. Februar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hast du da Wollhandkrabben sin ddie schon aktiv???
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


100 Punkte.
Schon ... noch ... wer weiß das schon


----------



## Fishx (2. Februar 2022)

Komme gerade vom Rhein und ich hatte heute einen wunderschönen 60+ Zander.
Gruß Fishx


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Februar 2022)

Mit köfi auf Hecht am heimischen mini stausee. Sollte eig wieder nach NL gehen aber da ist ja Weltuntergang angesagt


----------



## thanatos (5. Februar 2022)

Still ruht der See , eigentlich wollte ich pickern ,aber so wie die Orfen und Giebel in meinem
Gartenteich sich 
auf das Futter " stürzen " so wird es im See nicht anders sein . Also es mit Blech und Gummi
versucht - nix - nein noch weniger garnix - erster Schneidertag - aber scheen waret doch .


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Februar 2022)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Mit köfi auf Hecht am heimischen mini stausee. Sollte eig wieder nach NL gehen aber da ist ja Weltuntergang angesagt


nachdem ich den ganzen Tag am See verbracht habe und gerade am einpacken war, kam der Bauer vorbei und fragte mich was ich denn gedenke hier fangen zu wollen.

Der See wäre vor 2 Wochen komplett abgelassen und abgefischt worden.

GEIL


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2022)

Ob das wohl ne Story war?

Das Ding sieht soooo klein nicht aus - wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es sich in zwei Wochen offenbar wieder komplett füllen kann?

Ist/war der Zufluss dafür stark genug? Sind evtl. noch Spuren vom Abfischen (Reifen-/Wannenabdrücke, flächig zu Schlamm zertrampeltes Gras etc.) sichtbar?


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Februar 2022)

Der See hat ca. 7ha und ist im Durchschnitt 1 - 1,5m tief.
Der Bach, der den See speist führt allerdings verhältnismäßig viel Wasser, ich denke schon das er den See binnen einer Woche komplett füllen kann, sofern der "Mönch" geschlossen wird.

Die Story ist in dem Sinne noch verrückter; Ich war morgens um 5 Uhr am Wasser und hab mich dummerweise beim Parken im Schlamm festgefahren...nachdem ich eine Stunde geschaufelt und die Fahrspuren mit Stöcken präpariert hatte, hab ich aufgegeben und den Bauern um Hilfe gerufen. Er hat mich dann mit dem Trecker rausgezogen.

Hinterher sagte er noch: "Hätte ich gewusst das du hier angeln willst, hätte ich dir das mit dem Abfischen schon heut morgen erzählt"



PS. Die "Story" wurde mir bereits Tagsüber von 2 Spaziergängern erzählt, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich es auch noch nicht geglaubt. Der See ist allerdings bekannt für seinen schwankenden Wasserstand, da der Bauer den Mönch regelmäßig öffnet und schließt, das Wasser wird dort zur Stromerzeugung genutzt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2022)

Ah alles klar, dann scheint das da real möglich zu sein mit dem schnellen Füllen. Zumal die Spaziergänger dasselbe erzählt haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ah alles klar, dann scheint das da real möglich zu sein mit dem schnellen Füllen. Zumal die Spaziergänger dasselbe erzählt haben.



Kannste dir doch simpel ausrechnen. 7ha mit 1,5m Wassertiefe bedeutet bei beabsichtigter Füllung innerhalb 1 Woche, dass pro Tag 15.000 m3 einfließen müssen. Das macht ca. 10m2 pro Minute. Ein Bach als Zuleiter schafft das nicht. Wenn hinter dem Teich aber sogar ein kleines Wasserkraftwerk liegt und sich das rechnet, muss da schon stabil ein ordentlicher Zufluss existieren.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Februar 2022)

Aufgestanden, Fenster auf. Regen stürmt mir horizontal ins Gesicht. Fenster zu, Bettdecke drüber. Angeln fällt heut aus.


----------



## jobo61 (6. Februar 2022)

Gute Entscheidung


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Februar 2022)

Wenig los hier heuteWer heut am wasser ist, dem wünsch nen ganz Grossen.


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Februar 2022)

Regen soll18 Uhr nachlassen, dann geht`s wahrscheinlich für eine gute Stunde Wobbler schmeißen.


----------



## Luis2811 (6. Februar 2022)

Ich habe es heute mit Mooskugel unter einer Brücke für 4 Stunden am Kanal versucht und es gab nix außer einem haufen von Hängern.
Irgendwie wollen die Fische bei uns in diesem Jahr nicht beissen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2022)

Sturmangriff mit der Spinne nach ca. 1,5 Std. zwangsweise abgebrochen - Wind wurde unangelbar stark, Regenflug fast horizontal, Bruch von den Bäumen zu befürchten.

Konnte keinerlei Fischkontakt verzeichnen, aber egal:

Wenn man nicht losgeht, kann man auch nichts fangen. Hätte ja evtl. auch andersrum besonders gut werden können heute, weiß man halt (zum Glück) nie


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Februar 2022)

War zweimal mim hund draussen, das hat mir gereicht.
Für brillenträger das unangenehmste wetter wo gibt. 
Zum glück kennt der hund den weg.


----------



## daci7 (10. Februar 2022)

Was ist hier los? Keiner mehr unterwegs? Ich fische grad die überfluteten Rheinwiesen ab - bisher ein Aussteiger und richtig geile Stimmung am Wasser! Austernfischer und Gänse schreien grade um die Wette und ich gönn mir ein Bierchen zwischendurch. Passt!


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Februar 2022)

Sehr geil daci7  
Ich warte auf das kribbeln. War jetzt schon seit über 3 Monaten nicht mehr am Kanal.
So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen.


----------



## hanzz (11. Februar 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich fische grad die überfluteten Rheinwiesen ab


Auf was hattest du es denn abgesehen? 
Kuhwiesenwaller? 
Was war denn am Haken und ist ausgestiegen? 

Werd mal am Wochenende Strömungsschatten abwerfen. So ein kleiner Wels wäre mal eine Bereicherung für die Küche und es wäre auch ein Fisch, den ich noch nie fangen durfte.


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Auf was hattest du es denn abgesehen?
> Kuhwiesenwaller?
> Was war denn am Haken und ist ausgestiegen?
> 
> Werd mal am Wochenende Strömungsschatten abwerfen. So ein kleiner Wels wäre mal eine Bereicherung für die Küche und es wäre auch ein Fisch, den ich noch nie fangen durfte.


War auf Hecht aus - der Aussteiger war auch definitiv einer, wenn auch kein so Großer, ich schätze mal zwischen 80 und 90 cm.
Die ziehen (bzw. zogen) mit dem Wasser in die Altarme um sich aufs Laichen vorzubereiten - eine super Zeit für dicke Schnabeldöbel!
Wenn die Wiesen um die Altarme dann noch frisch überflutet sind, fische ich gern die Kante von Wiese zu Altwasser ab. Auf den Wiesen gibts reichlich Nahrung für alle und die Fische fressen nochmal was drauf, bevor das losgeht mit dem Liebesspiel.
Ein Kumpel hat letzte Woche noch eine Dame mit 118cm abgegriffen. Bei mir ist in diesem Jahr der Meter leider noch nicht gefallen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2022)

Vaddern wollte ruhig Feedern


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Februar 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Vaddern wollte ruhig Feedern


Du hast aber auch immer ein Pech  . Petri


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch immer ein Pech  . Petri


ich kann leider nicht los


----------



## Skott (11. Februar 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> ich kann leider nicht los


Glückwunsch, war es deshalb etwas ruhiger um Dich...??


----------



## Stulle (11. Februar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, war es deshalb etwas ruhiger um Dich...??


Ja, würde für 2 Staffeln GZSZ reichen das Jahr. Aber das ist zu weit offtopic.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Februar 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ja, würde für 2 Staffeln GZSZ reichen das Jahr. Aber das ist zu weit offtopic.


Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zum Papa Status


----------



## DenizJP (12. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte grad sagen Moment mal!

Glückwunsch! Meiner ist inzwischen 6 ^^


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2022)

Habt ihr das grade auch gehört? Ich bin  im Stealth-Mode an eine unglaublich heiße Stelle getigert ... hab im Mondschein alles aufgebaut, die Ruten an die Stelle treiben lassen, mich 5m weiter hinten hingehockt, peinlichst darauf geachtet, dass das Bier nicht ploppt ... nur damit dieser Wixxer von Bieber jetzt zum DRITTEN!! Mal hier vorbeischwinnt, irgendwas komisch findet und seinen Riesenplatscher-Abgang macht ... Oh man. Kann gleich wieder einpacken. So ein Arsch!  und gerade jetzt gehen die Smilys nicht ...


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2022)

Achja und kalte Füße hab ich auch noch. Ist bestimmt ebenfalls dieses Nagetiere schuld. Ich google jetzt Bieberfellsocken.


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Februar 2022)

So, letzter Angeltag vor der Schonzeit. Dritter Schneidertag in Folge, aber Sonnenbrand!
Auto ausräumen, jetzt heisst es bis Juni die Finger still halten und nicht durch Frustköderkäufe versuchen die Zeit zu verkürzen. Ich hab genug ruten, ich hab genug rollen, ich brauch keine ... oh schau, neue Wobbler.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Februar 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Ich hab genug ruten, ich hab genug rollen, ich brauch keine .


Ja man kann es sich schön reden... dann kommt der Tackleaffe...


Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2022)

Ich will versuchen morgen nochmal los zu kommen, aber gute Chance, dass das der letzte vor dem Schonzeitfrieden ist...


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Februar 2022)

Schwarze Köder im Dunklen. Liesst man oft, von wegen gegen das Mondlicht und so, hab ich aber noch nie Erfolg mit gehabt.


----------



## Gert-Show (14. Februar 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Schwarze Köder im Dunklen. Liesst man oft, von wegen gegen das Mondlicht und so, hab ich aber noch nie Erfolg mit gehabt.


Nicht „gegen das Mondlicht“, schwarz bildet allgemein den größten Kontrast.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2022)

Farbe ist egal.
Zuvor hatte ich an exakt selber Stelle 2 Aussteiger auf Firetiger-Wobbler.
Nicht auszuschließen, dass alles der selbe Fisch war...
Der Grund warum ich den Gufi genommen habe und nicht das Firetiger-Äquivalent, welches ich auch in der Box hatte, ist alleine die unterschiedliche Konsistenz der Gummimischungen.
Die Mischung des Firetiger ist fest, der Köder läuft bei gleichem Tempo merklich flacher als der weichere dunkle Köder, welcher auch noch mit weniger Geschwindigkeit gut arbeitet.

Grüße JK


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Februar 2022)

Heute ein letztes Mal vor der Schonzeit Köderfische baden. Vielleicht gibt es bei dem schönen Wetter ja eine Aktion.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2022)

Sou, ich mache jetzt nochmal los, Daumen drücken. Bleibt nur noch ne gute Stunde wenn ich am Wasser bin, aber scheiß drauf; Letzte Möglichkeit für ne ganze Weile


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Februar 2022)

Dann nagel noch ein raus auf dem letzten drücker… Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass bei den letzten Vollmond bei dir auch voll gerockt hat …
Vielleicht kriegen die nochmal richtig bock…


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2022)

Aaaahrg.
25km später.
Spot besetzt


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2022)

Joar, war nix. Gute halbe Stunde auf verbrannter Erde gefischt, 3x fast abgerissen.
Reicht jetzt.


----------



## zeder (15. Februar 2022)

Der wirklich allerletzte Tag gestern bescherte mir nochmal einen knapp 55er Spritzer. Damit zähle ich für meine erste Hechtsaison, die erst im Dezember 21 mit dem Erlangen des Fischereischeins begann, 18 Hechte und einen Barsch. Ich bin zufrieden. Und jetzt ists aus. Bis Mai. GOTT - was soll ich nur machen bis dahin


----------



## Fruehling (15. Februar 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> ...GOTT - was soll ich nur machen bis dahin



Finger in' Po, Mexiko!

Was sonst?


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2022)

Irgendwo lässt sich ja immer irgendetwas beangeln, jedenfalls habe ich die letzten Jahre immer wieder festgestellt, dass es eigentlich keine Zwangspause gibt.
In NL darf Hecht noch bis Ende März befischt werden und Zander und Barsch wie hier in NRW auch.
Forelle ist hier ab Mitte März wieder offen und meistens kann man ab da dann auch schon wieder auf Aal, Karpfen, Wels, also fische die es lieber etwas wärmer mögen, loslegen.
Nichts fangen geht jedenfalls immer.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Februar 2022)

Weil es heute passt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Februar 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Finger in' Po, Mexiko!
> 
> Was sonst?


Auf  Meerforellen kann Mann immer angeln....


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2022)

Windstärke auf nur 5bft runter, die Chance muss man nutzen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (17. Februar 2022)

Petri zum fetten Zander, du schlägst ja wieder voll zu.


----------



## hanzz (17. Februar 2022)

Bin ja froh, dass du "nur" so n fetten Zander zeigst. 
Dicke Barsche würd ich momentan nicht verkraften.   
Daran beiss ich mir die Zähne aus. 
Steig am WE auf Döbelsuche um
Dickes Petri, traumhafter Zander.


----------



## inextremo6 (17. Februar 2022)

Petri. Ist der nah am magischen Meter  oder nur gut in Szene gesetzt. Egal wie  sieht  monsterhaft aus.


----------



## jkc (17. Februar 2022)

Nee, weit entfernt vom Meter, aber ordentlich fett. "Nur" 76, Kollege hatte kurz drauf einen mit 86.

Petri Dank


----------



## Blueser (17. Februar 2022)

Ja ja, die Sache mit der Perspektive  ...


----------



## fishhawk (18. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


Blueser schrieb:


> die Sache mit der Perspektive ...


Deshalb versuchen viele medienaffine Angler auf ihren Bildern  auch noch Finger etc. zu verbergen.

JKC hat das nicht nötig.


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Februar 2022)

"Ehrlich währt am Längsten" sagt ein Sprichwort...letztlich beschei..en medienaffine Angler immer auch sich selber.
Nochmal Petri an JKC zum schönen Zander.


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2022)

Nja, heute wirds leider ein off day


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Februar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nja, heute wirds leider ein off day
> Anhang anzeigen 399308


Hmm, jetzt habe ich im Kopf sogar den englischen Teil mit holländischer Stimme gelesen, klang irgendwie gar nicht so schlimm


----------



## Gert-Show (18. Februar 2022)

Hinter dem Ofen fängt man bekanntlich keine Fische, aber der Versuch ging in die Hose. Einmal voll der Schütt, dabei sporadische Sturmböen ließen ein kontrolliertes Entspannen von der stressigen Woche unwahrscheinlich machen. Von daher Abbruch, Heimweg und lecker Essen kochen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Februar 2022)

Ich wollte morgen und/ oder Sonntag auch los, Hering... bei dem Wetter bleib ich daheim.


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Februar 2022)

Jo Meerforelle... finde das auch nicht schön...


----------



## hanzz (18. Februar 2022)

Ich bin auch ziemlich angepisst. 
Wollt mir morgen einen schönen Döbel Tag an der Lippe machen. Pegel zu hoch. Sturm, was wohl noch gehen könnte. Aber einfach zu viel Wasser im Fluss 
Echt schade. Und ab Sonntag wieder Regen.


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2022)

heut wäre in schöner Tag zum pickern gewesen , im Gartenteich haben meine Fische gute Action gezeigt 
aber Wochenende - nein geht  hier vom Ufer gar nicht - wer will es auch den Stadtmenschen verdenken 
wenn sie zu ihren Wohlfühllokationen keinen Zutritt haben - na ja einige hätten vielleicht sonst 
in ihrem Leben nie die natürliche Natur gesehen


----------



## DenizJP (19. Februar 2022)

Ich schäme mich hart aber Fopu bockt mehr als ich dachte mit der UL xD


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2022)

5°c, Windstärke 8, in Böen bis 10 und Regen.

Stand jetzt, heute mit 4 Personen 
ein Aussteiger auf Rotauge am Grund.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich hart aber Fopu bockt mehr als ich dachte mit der UL xD


warum ??? ist eben wie einkaufen - aber auch da gibt es Tage wo du echt was können mußt .
sonst ist es wie im Klamottenladen wo du ewig suchst eh du feststellst - deine Größe ist heute 
nicht da .  0


----------



## honig-im-kopf (19. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich hart aber Fopu bockt mehr als ich dachte mit der UL xD



kein grund zum schämen - macht halt spass und mit ul saugeil - 5 g ist da schon ne handgranate ...


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. Februar 2022)

...
Vertan,vertan, sprach der Hahn..................


----------



## ragbar (20. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich hart aber Fopu bockt mehr als ich dachte mit der UL xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399363


Nicht, daß da noch Hechte drin sind,so angetackert wie die untere ist.


----------



## Moringotho (20. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich hart aber Fopu bockt mehr als ich dachte mit der UL xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 399363


sers,

für ein schönes forellen essen oder oder einen gefüllten räucherofen ist es keine schande auch mal in den fopu zu gehen.
machen sicherlich einige, zugeben aber nur die wenigsten.

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Doanafischer (20. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich hart aber Fopu bockt mehr als ich dachte mit der UL xD


Kein Grund sich zu schämen. Als Schonzeitraubfischentzugsbekämpfungsmaßnahme geht das schonmal. Und besser als Tk Forellen mit fragwürdiger Herkunft zu kaufen ist es allemal. Gäbs sowas bei uns in der Nähe würde ich mit den Kids bestimmt auch mal hingehen.


----------



## DenizJP (20. Februar 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nicht, daß da noch Hechte drin sind,so angetackert wie die untere ist.


ich hatte auf Kormoran getippt da einer der 4 Teiche wegen Kormoranbefall sogar geschlossen war.


----------



## thanatos (21. Februar 2022)

ja ich fahre in den Fopu - meine Perle isst gern mal ne Forelle wenn es nichts anderes gibt weil
der Alte nicht angeln geht ( wenn der Kahn aus dem Wasser ist )
Selbst mag ich sie nicht - ich schmecke das Futter raus - ist eh verschieden - obwohl
unsere Flüßchen gute Forellen brachten bin lieber an die Bode gefahren - einfach weil´s mehr Spass
gemacht hat und der Geschmack einfach viiiiel besser war - leider beides Historie .
Mit Kindern war ich auch schon da um ihnen das Spinnfischen zu lehren - wo darf daß man denn sonst noch wo
in unserer kranken Gesellschaft - für mich sind diese Anlagen gut ,sinnvoll und irgend wie auch eine Insel .
Natürlich ist es für mich auch amüsant erstmal ne Runde zu gehen - da sind die You tube - Experten
und die Big Gamer - man findet immer was zum lächeln - was ich nicht vergesse eine asiatische
Familie die mit einer nicht billigen Filmausrüstung ( drei Kameras ) Papa beim Angeln gefilmt haben .
+ ich sehe keinen Grund sich zu schämen dort mal sportlich gaanz frische Fische zu kaufen .


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Februar 2022)

So, diesen Samstag wird es passieren. Kumpels fangen schon morgen an, ich greife ab Samstagmorgen in das Angeljahr 2022 ein. Das Kanalufer wird bis Sonntag gehütet


----------



## zokker (24. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, diesen Samstag wird es passieren. Kumpels fangen schon morgen an, ich greife ab Samstagmorgen in das Angeljahr 2022 ein. Das Kanalufer wird bis Sonntag gehütet


Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa den ersten Aal ziehen???


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa den ersten Aal ziehen???


. Geplant ist das erstmal nicht. Bei uns ist ja bis Ende März der Zander noch frei.
Das wird also der Zielfisch Nummer 1. AAAAber, im letzten Jahr habe ich ja auch 
recht früh im März bei 5,7 Grad Wassertemperatur den ersten Schlängler überlistet.
Rate mal welche WT wir aktuell hier haben


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> . Geplant ist das erstmal nicht. Bei uns ist ja bis Ende März der Zander noch frei.
> Das wird also der Zielfisch Nummer 1. AAAAber, im letzten Jahr habe ich ja auch
> recht früh im März bei 5,7 Grad Wassertemperatur den ersten Schlängler überlistet.
> Rate mal welche WT wir aktuell hier haben


Sehr gut...War vorhin überrascht, das die Lippe schon über 8 Grad Wassertemperatur hat... Da könnte auch schon Aktivität sein. Kanal wird je nach Wetterlage auch bald richtig interessant.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Februar 2022)

Ah cool, dann gibt es wieder Eimerbilder


----------



## zokker (25. Februar 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Eimerbilder


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Sehr gut...War vorhin überrascht, das die Lippe schon über 8 Grad Wassertemperatur hat... Da könnte auch schon Aktivität sein. Kanal wird je nach Wetterlage auch bald richtig interessant.


Servus André 
Wie sieht es denn mit dem Pegel aus? 
Weisst du das? 
In Dorsten war letztes Wochenende Land komplett unter?


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Servus André
> Wie sieht es denn mit dem Pegel aus?
> Weisst du das?
> In Dorsten war letztes Wochenende Land komplett unter?


Leider viel zu hoch ca.1,10 m über Normal..Sonst würde ich es auch schon mal versuchen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Leider viel zu hoch ca.1,10 m über Normal..Sonst würde ich es auch schon mal versuchen.


Danke. 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß es im Laufe der kommenden Woche besser wird. 
Auch wenn es nachts wieder arschkalt wird. 
Hab die Hoffnung auf Winter Döbel noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## kingandre88 (25. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke.
> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß es im Laufe der kommenden Woche besser wird.
> Auch wenn es nachts wieder arschkalt wird.
> Hab die Hoffnung auf Winter Döbel noch nicht aufgegeben.


Das sind bei den Wassertemperaturen schon eher Frühlings-Döbel


----------



## hanzz (25. Februar 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Das sind bei den Wassertemperaturen schon eher Frühlings-Döbel


Hehehe 
Mir auch egal 
Hauptsache Fisch


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, diesen Samstag wird es passieren. Kumpels fangen schon morgen an, ich greife ab Samstagmorgen in das Angeljahr 2022 ein. Das Kanalufer wird bis Sonntag gehütet


Diesmal mach ich keinen Thread auf sonst werde ich wieder angegiftet xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Diesmal mach ich keinen Thread auf sonst werde ich wieder angegiftet xD


Wie kannst Du so was auch schon im Januar machen wo alle glauben Du hast den Vogel abgeschossen?!
Aber wenn Du den evtl. ersten fängst, lass es uns bloß wissen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Februar 2022)

Wer fängt den ersten ???
Ich habe da so ein Verdacht …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Februar 2022)

Ich fahre mal Sonntag für drei vier Stündchen tagsüber mit’n Kumpel und checke mal was die Strolche so machen… 
Zwei-drei Kontakte wäre schon geil…


----------



## DenizJP (25. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wie kannst Du so was auch schon im Januar machen wo alle glauben Du hast den Vogel abgeschossen?!
> Aber wenn Du den evtl. ersten fängst, lass es uns bloß wissen


Haha

bei den aktuellen Temperaturen und dem Wasserpegel wird das noch ne Weile dauern befürchte ich...


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> bei den aktuellen Temperaturen und dem Wasserpegel wird das noch ne Weile dauern befürchte ich...


Da könntest du wohl Recht haben. 

Drillsucht69 
Dann hau welche raus. Kommste denn überhaupt dran ans wasser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Drillsucht69
> Dann hau welche raus. Kommste denn überhaupt dran ans wasser


Ans Wasser schon, nur nicht an meine Lieblingsstellen wegen dem Pegel…
Angel nicht wirklich gerne an den wenigen hochfrequentierten Stellen bei dem Hochwasser, wo sich die ganze Anglerschaft aus NRW trifft… Buhnen sind noch Land unter…
Aber es juckt in den Fingern und die Rute muss zucken und rucken …
Dir und deinen Kollegen viel Spaß,
will das erste Eimerbild endlich sehen …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2022)

Schon mal entscheidert  ..


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (27. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schon mal entscheidest ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, ob du auch den zweiten findest


----------



## Blueser (27. Februar 2022)

Ich hätte den in einen Eimer gelegt und dann fotografiert. Erstes Eimerbild 2022 sozusagen....


----------



## hanzz (27. Februar 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, ob du auch den zweiten findest


Adilette Dublette


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Februar 2022)

Ein Exemplar des Stinkenden Streifenbarsches_ (morone abartis pestis) _- sauber im Maulwinkel gehakt


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Februar 2022)

Bei mir gab es gestern außer schönes Wetter,.lecker essen und viel Bier nix. Habe es nicht Mal geschafft die Ruten ins Wasser zu bekommen


----------



## JottU (27. Februar 2022)

Ja, das kann schon mal passieren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2022)

Außer ein Schlappen nix gewesen, voll abgelusert… 
Wird Zeit das der Pegel fällt und die Buhnen sichtbar werden…
Bierchen war bei den Sonnenschein besonders lecker, weil ich nicht fahren musste …
Kumpel hatte drei Kontakte und konnte ein landen…


----------



## seatrout61 (27. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Schon mal entscheidert  ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast den mal gemessen? ...demnächst auf eb.y-kleinan.eigen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Februar 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es gestern außer schönes Wetter,.lecker essen und viel Bier nix. Habe es nicht Mal geschafft die Ruten ins Wasser zu bekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 400158
> Anhang anzeigen 400159


So wird das nichts mit den Aalen, komm gebe es zu dass du die Angeln zu Hause vergessen hast …


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Februar 2022)

Echt schade Drillsucht69 , hatte wirklich gehofft, dass du das Paar raus holst ;-)


----------



## DenizJP (28. Februar 2022)

Ich hätte ja gesagt vielleicht fängt er noch die dazugehörige Badenixe aber bei dem Schlappen hätte das vermutlich ein böses Erwachen gegeben xD


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja gesagt vielleicht fängt er noch die dazugehörige Badenixe aber bei dem Schlappen hätte das vermutlich ein böses Erwachen gegeben xD


Sowas?


----------



## hanzz (28. Februar 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Leider viel zu hoch ca.1,10 m über Normal..Sonst würde ich es auch schon mal versuchen.


Hey kingandre88 

Könntest Du mir nochmal ein Update geben ?
Plan ist am Wochenende zur Lippe zu fahren.


----------



## kingandre88 (28. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hey kingandre88
> 
> Könntest Du mir nochmal ein Update geben ?
> Plan ist am Wochenende zur Lippe zu fahren.


Hi hanzz,

noch ca. 70 drüber..Sieht gut aus fürs Wochenende....


----------



## hanzz (28. Februar 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Hi hanzz,
> 
> noch ca. 70 drüber..Sieht gut aus fürs Wochenende....


Lieben Dank.
Kenne ja den Normalpegel (noch) nicht und find auch auf die schnelle keine Seite mit der ich klarkomme.






__





						Pegelstand Einzelstation
					





					howis.eglv.de
				




Passt das da und kann ich davon ausgehen, dass Normalstand also bei ca. 2,70 ist ?


----------



## Vanner (28. Februar 2022)

Gehe da mal auf Gesamtkarte und dann auf Stammdaten, dann siehst du den normalen Pegel für den entsprechenden Ort.


----------



## hanzz (28. Februar 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Gehe da mal auf Gesamtkarte und dann auf Stammdaten, dann siehst du den normalen Pegel für den entsprechenden Ort.


Super. Auch Dir lieben Dank.

Hab grad den Kopf komplett woanders. 

Deswegen muss der Kopf am WE auch freigemacht werden.

So nun genug OT.

Am Sa oder So gibts dann auch LIVE vom Wasser !


----------



## kingandre88 (28. Februar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Lieben Dank.
> Kenne ja den Normalpegel (noch) nicht und find auch auf die schnelle keine Seite mit der ich klarkomme.
> 
> 
> ...


Ca. 260 ist normal bei uns


----------



## Mefourlauber (28. Februar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Außer ein Schlappen nix gewesen, voll abgelusert…
> Wird Zeit das der Pegel fällt und die Buhnen sichtbar werden…
> Bierchen war bei den Sonnenschein besonders lecker, weil ich nicht fahren musste …
> Kumpel hatte drei Kontakte und konnte ein landen…
> ...


So ist des einen Leid des anderen Freud. Ich kann vom Pegel gar nicht genug kriegen, am liebsten noch höher. Hatte fast den gesamten Februar eine tolle Zanderfischerei.
Schönes Stimmungsbild


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Februar 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> So ist des einen Leid des anderen Freud. Ich kann vom Pegel gar nicht genug kriegen, am liebsten noch höher. Hatte fast den gesamten Februar eine tolle Zanderfischerei.
> Schönes Stimmungsbild


Ich mochte früher auch den hohen Pegel, überm Tag bis in die Dämmerung immer Top Bedingungen…
Da ich in den letzten drei Jahren etwa vier-fünf mal nur im hellen war, bin ich nicht mehr wirklich up to date wo und wann …
Abschneidern gehört aber dazu, umso ehrgeiziger und heißer ist man dann…
Freut mich dass es bei dir läuft, und ist immer ein gutes Zeichen das was geht …


----------



## Mefourlauber (28. Februar 2022)

yo, abschneiden ist die Vorbereitung des Fanges 
Wenn es tagsüber gut geht gehe ich ungern im Dunkeln. Und umgekehrt genauso.
Prinzipiell gehe ich lieber im Hellen, da hat man einfach auch was zu gucken. Die Dunkelheit lullt mich immer so nach 2 h ein und dann werde ich müde oder unkonzentriert.


----------



## DUSpinner (1. März 2022)

War heute zum ersten Mal seit November letzten Jahres  an einem Privatgewässer im Kreis Heinsberg Feedern. Nach den kühlen Nächten brauchte es über 2 Stunden bis zum ersten zaghaften Biss in 9 m Tiefe. Der 18er Haken hing am schweren Widerstand leider nicht, so dass ich auf einen 14er wechselte. Hierauf kam auch nach kurzer Zeit der nächste Biss und der Fisch hing.  In den weiten Stunden folgten noch etliche spitze Bisse, wovon ich noch 3 verwerten könnte und zwei weitere Brassen in der 3 bis 4 Pfd. Klasse und als Überraschung einen gut 5 Pfünder Stoer (mein erster nach über 50 Jahren) zum Landgang überreden konnte.


----------



## DenizJP (3. März 2022)

War heute mit Kollege am Main.


erstmal mit so ner 3m Kinderstippe Grundeln stippen mit 3 Maden am Haken. Es kam wie es kommen musste...

50er Main-Schuppi gönnt sich den Köder - nach ca 2-3 Minuten leider ausgeschlitzt - war aber ein geiler Drill an der Stipprute


----------



## hanzz (5. März 2022)

Bin an der Lippe
Erstmal ne Feeder Montage mit einem Maiskorn hingelegt. 
Hinter einem Baum vor einer kleinen Bucht an der Stromungskante liegt der Köder. 
Mal schauen. 
Ob hier sich auch ein Döbel versteckt? 
Frühstücksfleisch hab ich auch noch dabei 
Vielleicht mal gleich an der Pose rumtreiben lassen


----------



## hanzz (5. März 2022)

Nur Sonne gefangen und beim Abhauen anders Leut Müll. 
Lippe wird jetzt öfter mal besucht. 
Sehr schön da, wo ich war. 
Hatte auch einigen Vogelbesuch.


----------



## DenizJP (6. März 2022)

Heute am Forellenteich gewesen mit meinem Sohn.

Heute hat er erstmal selbst die Spinnrute geworfen und auch erfolgreich Lachsforellen auf Spoon gedrillt

Ich hab lediglich gekeschert


----------



## Skott (6. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute am Forellenteich gewesen mit meinem Sohn.
> 
> Heute hat er erstmal selbst die Spinnrute geworfen und auch erfolgreich Lachsforellen auf Spoon gedrillt
> 
> ...


PETRI dem kleinen Mann...
Wat ein nettes Kerlchen, dat hat er aber von der Mama und nicht von dir, oder???


----------



## Gert-Show (6. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heute am Forellenteich gewesen mit meinem Sohn.


Naturefish?


----------



## DenizJP (7. März 2022)

Korrekt ^^


----------



## ragbar (7. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Forellen





DenizJP schrieb:


> Sohn.


War selbst mal Sohn auf Forellen.
Bin an der Tätigkeit klebengeblieben,for lifetime,nicht nur auf Forelle.
Weiter so.


----------



## Los 2 (9. März 2022)

Hallo liebe Angel Kollegen,
war heute das erste mal mit der OCC Combo und überhaupt das erste mal dieses Jahr an der Elbe.
Was soll ich sagen, nichts rein gar nichts. Selbst die sonst so zuverlässigen Grundeln haben kein Interesse gezeigt. Aber egal es war ein schöner Vormittag und das Jahr ist noch lang, da geht schon noch was.


----------



## Niklas32 (9. März 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angel Kollegen,
> war heute das erste mal mit der OCC Combo und überhaupt das erste mal dieses Jahr an der Elbe.
> Was soll ich sagen, nichts rein gar nichts. Selbst die sonst so zuverlässigen Grundeln haben kein Interesse gezeigt. Aber egal es war ein schöner Vormittag und das Jahr ist noch lang, da geht schon noch was.
> 
> ...



Hübsches Gewässer, sieht fischverdächtig aus. 
Hat es einen bestimmten Grund wieso du das Ei vor den Bissanzeiger hängst?


----------



## Los 2 (9. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Hübsches Gewässer, sieht fischverdächtig aus.
> Hat es einen bestimmten Grund wieso du das Ei vor den Bissanzeiger hängst?


Ja der Bissanzeiger ist kaputt und dient nur noch als Rutenauflage. Da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte ,hab ich nur das nötigste mitgenommen.
Ja die Elbe ist sehr Fischreich, nur eben nicht heute


----------



## Niklas32 (9. März 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Ja der Bissanzeiger ist kaputt und dient nur noch als Rutenauflage. Da ich nicht viel Zeit hatte ,hab ich nur das nötigste mitgenommen.
> Ja die Elbe ist sehr Fischreich, nur eben nicht heute


Ah ok. Das erklärt sich dann von selbst
Mit der Elbe bin ich noch nicht so recht warm geworden. In welcher Region befischst du diese denn?


----------



## Los 2 (9. März 2022)

Dresden, im Hintergrund sieht man das Schloss Pillnitz und davor ist eine kleine Insel. Der Platz wo ich heute war ist eigentlich wie ein 6er im Lotto, da ist eigentlich immer jemand vor einem da. Aber die anderen wussten schon warum ich heute mal da hin durfte


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2022)

Hawe die Ehre

Heute wieder auf der Donau. 
Ich glaube ich habe eine gute Kante gefunden.  0.6m auf 10m.

Herr Zander ist hier noch das Monat frei.

Petri


----------



## hanzz (12. März 2022)

Bin auch unterwegs 
Allerdings schon seit 14:30
Nicht einen Biss. 
Bin schon an der dritten Stelle am Rhein heute. 
Naja. Jammern nützt nix. Weitermachen. 
Aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, ich hab irgendwas verbrochen. Karma hat nix für mich übrig. 
Läuft grad alles ziemlich mies. Im Leben und beim Angeln. Aber das gehört in geht mir auf die Nerven. 
Musste grad aber mal raus. 

So. Weitermachen. 
Vielleicht kommt noch der eine Biss


----------



## jkc (13. März 2022)

Saisonstart


----------



## Vanner (13. März 2022)

Petri. Ich hatte von Mittwoch bis Freitag gesessen und nur einen kurzen Anfasser.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2022)

Schüppdiwüpp
	

		
			
		

		
	





...und los geht der Spaß.
Einer hat schon artig am Futterplatz gewartet.


----------



## Jo_Bai (15. März 2022)

Gemütliches Wetter am Mittellandkanal. Pose dümpelt vor sich hin und schon eine Fliege im Baum. Bis jetzt aber nix los.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2022)

Bisschen spät dran, aber es ließ mir keine Ruhe.
Hoffe die Wettervorschau liegt nicht komplett daneben, aktuell hat's nur 4°c, aber der Tag morgen soll der beste der Woche sein. 
Plan ist von von 12 bis 12 die Ruten im Wasser zu halten, ich bin skeptisch, aber gespannt. Die Chancen sind klein, aber auf nen dicken.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2022)

Das ging fix, Ruten können ins Wasser.
Die eine ist easy, um nicht zu sagen idiotensicher; Die andere muss auf knapp 100m, hoffe die macht kein Ärger.
Futter fällt so knapp wie möglich aus, auf die lange werde ich aber etwas streuen müssen wegen der Ungenauigkeit auf die Distanz im dunklen.


----------



## jkc (15. März 2022)

Geilo, ersten Wurf lasse ich direkt liegen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 401393
> 
> Bisschen spät dran, aber es ließ mir keine Ruhe.
> Hoffe die Wettervorschau liegt nicht komplett daneben, aktuell hat's nur 4°c, aber der Tag morgen soll der beste der Woche sein.
> Plan ist von von 12 bis 12 die Ruten im Wasser zu halten, ich bin skeptisch, aber gespannt. Die Chancen sind klein, aber auf nen dicken.


Ich glaube du bist der einzigste hier im AB der so spät los zieht …
Viel Petri bei dein Vorhaben!!!

Ich ziehe morgen auch nochmal los und checke was die Strolche so machen… Bis auf etwas viel Wind halte ich den morgigen Tag auch für den besten der Woche, hoffe mein Riecher gibt mir recht…

Viel Spaß und ne schlaflose Nacht wünsche ich dir !!!!!


----------



## Blueser (16. März 2022)

Alter Verwalter, braucht man denn wirklich soviel Gedöns zum Angeln?  
Ansonsten Petri Heil!


----------



## jkc (16. März 2022)

Danke, an der kurzen Rute trieb sich sogar Fisch rum, ein Hecht und entweder ein sehr schlanker Karpfen oder ne sehr fette Barbe. Futter von gestern war auch keines mehr zu sehen, ich bleibe trotzdem skeptisch, selbst unter sehr guten Bedingungen heißt es hier oft Schneider.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (16. März 2022)

Sachen gibt's,die gibt's gar nicht.
Weiß nicht, wann ich im Drill das letzte Mal son Köttel in der Buchse hatte.
Der Fisch zog Minuten lang direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche seine Kreise und war nicht ranzubekommen. Die ganze Zeit dachte ich, "wenn ich den wegschlitze, will ich nicht behaupten, der hat über 20kg gehabt,...aber ich denke der hat über 20kg"















22,7kg Flusspower

50€ hätte ich gewettet, dass wenn etwas passiert, dann erst am Vormittag, 50€ darauf, dass wenn überhaupt, es an der anderen Rute beißt....

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (16. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Geilo, ersten Wurf lasse ich direkt liegen


Nä, also ernsthaft, wie kann das alles sein?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. März 2022)

Eijajajajjai !!! Fettes Petri  !!!!!

Kaum hört er auf zu Metern und schon kratzt er an der 50Pfund-Marke dran  …

_*Bisschen spät dran, aber es ließ mir keine Ruhe*_.
Guten Riecher …


----------



## Vanner (16. März 2022)

Super Fisch, fettes Petri. Da hat sich der späte Aufbau aber mal so richtig gelohnt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2022)

Schönes Kaliber jkc .

Petri Heil.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. März 2022)

Top Fisch, fettes Petri!!  

 Na, lieber spät oder besser früh als nie! 
Lag wohl auch etwas am Saharastaub in der Luft....
Morgen sollen wir sogar etwas mehr bekommen, 
also alle schnell ans Wasser !


----------



## jkc (16. März 2022)

Petri Dank und so, nech.
Feierabend, kam nix mehr, war aber trotzdem ok.
Klappe zu, Affe tot.





Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. März 2022)

Harte Nummer heute aber ein habe ich und noch zwei Stündchen….


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. März 2022)

Die schwarze Seuche, wann hört es auf mit die Kormorane …
Alle Zander mit Bissen gezeichnet von heute Nacht… 
Seht euch mal die Bilder an…

Es gab insgesamt vier Kontakte, ziemlich abgemagert die Strolche… Will nicht wissen wie viele verenden, geschweige wieviel gefressen werden… 
Habe noch irgendwo ein Bild mit einem Kormoran, wo etwa ein 55er Zander dem im Hals halb stecken geblieben ist und der daran vollendet ist vor lauter Gier …Stelle es mal die Tage rein…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. März 2022)

Überleben Fische (Zander) solche Verletzungen längerfristig? Oder verpilzen diese Wunden schnell bzw. oft? Grade wenn ein Fisch mehrere Verletzungen durch Kormoranschnäbel hat.... 
Ich glaube, die Wassertemperatur und der Ph-Wert des Gewässers haben großen Einfluß auf die Heilung solcher Wunden! 
#Drillsucht: Gingen die Verletzungen der Zander in den Bauchraum?


----------



## fishhawk (17. März 2022)

Hallo,

Petri zum März-Schuppi aus dem Fluss.


jkc schrieb:


> Feierabend, kam nix mehr, war aber trotzdem ok.


Wichtig ist, dass man zufrieden nach Hause fahren kann.  



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Die schwarze Seuche, wann hört es auf mit die Kormorane


Kann eigentlich nicht sein.  

Ich weiß aus absolut sicherer Quelle, dass Kormorane nur "wirtschaftlich unbedeutende" Fischarten bis maximal 500g fressen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. März 2022)

Dickes Petri an jkc  zum Kugelfisch und Drillsucht69 zu seinen Strolchen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> #Drillsucht: Gingen die Verletzungen der Zander in den Bauchraum?


So genau habe ich es nicht untersucht, habe es nur fotografiert weil es sehr auffällig wirkte und es auch nicht die ersten waren… Ich denke einige werden es überleben aber auch einige mit schwereren Verletzungen auch eingehen sowie gefressen werden…Bei einigen verwächst es wahrscheinlich, habe schon einige mit gut verheilten Narben gefangen die darauf hinwiesen…
Ich denke aber auch, dass so ein 20-40cm Zander nur ein Snack für die ist und das ist richtig Schade bei viel zu vielen Vögel dieser Art…
Irgendwie geil sehen die schon aus wenn die ihre gespreizten Flügel trocknen oder sich dabei quälen einen großen Aal zu verschlingen (konnte ich schon beobachten so ein Schauspiel und es dauerte ca. 20 min. auf 20-30 Meter Entfernung  ) aber einfach zu viele davon…


----------



## Blueser (18. März 2022)

War heute mal eine Runde deepern. Kaum Fischsignale auf dem Radar. Frage mich, wo die alle sind ...


----------



## jkc (18. März 2022)

Kleines Dankeschön fürs reinigen der Hochwasserlinie.
Pontoon 21 Greedy Guts 66

Hab mal wieder im dunkeln aufgebaut.
Allerdings deutlich eher als letztes Mal, hatte schon Zeit zu essen und nen großen Sack Müll zu sammeln.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (18. März 2022)

Nananananaaa.
Gerade in den Schlafsack gestiegen,.... piiiiiieeeeep!
	

		
			
		

		
	








Schneider ist schonmal weg.


----------



## jkc (19. März 2022)

Was für eine verschissene Ostwindpisse da draußen

Ihm war's egal:
	

		
			
		

		
	








Beide gewichtsmäßig sehr beieinander, 12,9 und 12,85kg


----------



## jkc (19. März 2022)

Ich glaube meine geworfenen 135g sind ernsthaft vom Wind ordentlich versetzt worden, habe die Rute neu gemacht und jetzt 200g hingehängt; die sind allerdings zuviel zum werfen auf die Distanz.


----------



## Vanner (19. März 2022)

Petri, da hast du ja wieder abgeräumt.


----------



## jkc (19. März 2022)

Danke, aber was für ein Dreck, 4 bis 6bft aus ONO.
Musste die lange Rute aufgeben, hält nicht mehr mit 60m Schnur in der Luft oder so.
Fische jetzt beide am kurzen Spot, wo über Tag auch immernoch was kommen kann.
Denke aber nicht, dass noch was passiert, am späten Nachmittag stößt ein Kollege dazu und wir wechseln den Spot.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2022)

Schiet böiger Wind heute... Zwar am Wasser, aber nix fürs Angeln


----------



## Skott (19. März 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Schiet böiger Wind heute... Zwar am Wasser, aber nix fürs Angeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier im Binnenland bläst es auch ganz heftig und ist nur im Windschatten auszuhalten...
Netter Hafen, wo ist das?


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2022)

Das ist in Stavoren... 

S Böötchen is nu auch im Wasser


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. März 2022)

Bei uns in der Gegend um Nürnberg /Fürth ist es nicht anders, ab 13.30 zog und zieht immer noch eine Regenfront durch, daß war bzw. ist richtig eklig! 
Die Temperatur ist innerhalb einer halben Stunde so um 7, 8 Grad gefallen, wirkt sich natürlich sehr negativ aufs Beißverhalten aus...


----------



## Skott (19. März 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Das ist in Stavoren...
> 
> S Böötchen is nu auch im Wasser
> 
> ...


Danke dir! Von Stavoren aus habe ich mal Anfang der 90er Jahre eine Yacht gechartert und einen Törn über ein Stück Ijselmeer und dann die Kanäle und Seen befahren, das war ein toller Törn!


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. März 2022)

Is ein schönes Revier, absolut... Und man kommt quasi überall hin.... 

Mit dem fahre ich aber nicht aufs Ijsselmeer raus - dat geit nich


----------



## ado (19. März 2022)

Heute mal kurz mit der Friedfischrute unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. März 2022)

Auch am Wasser gewesen, aber ohne Angeln


----------



## DenizJP (20. März 2022)

Leider kein Kontakt gehabt heute am Rhein 

Das Wasser war auch ziemlich weg in den Buhnen


----------



## DenizJP (20. März 2022)

Bin dann noch an einen Altarm in der Hoffnung dass am Übergang eventuell paar Rapfen stehen…

Pustekuchen xD


----------



## Jo_Bai (20. März 2022)

Wetter war super nur zu viel Wind zum ordentlich werfen. Habe jetzt nach 3 Stunden und 2 Fliegen im Baum aufgegeben.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. März 2022)

Jo_Bai schrieb:


> Wetter war super nur zu viel Wind zum ordentlich werfen. Habe jetzt nach 3 Stunden und 2 Fliegen im Baum aufgegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Letztes Bild Rute/Schnur... Ukraine-Gedenk-Angel?


----------



## Jo_Bai (20. März 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Letztes Bild Rute/Schnur... Ukraine-Gedenk-Angel?


Habe ich so noch gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Floma (21. März 2022)

Ich setze heute voll auf das Anfängerglück. Ein paar Giebel wollten auch schon.


----------



## DenizJP (21. März 2022)

Noch am Überlegen ob ich heute nochmal mein Glück auf Aal probiere.

Main oder Nidda...

aktuell noch ca 9 Grad Wassertemperatur .....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2022)

Beeile dich, bevor der Aalzheimer den ersten vor dir zieht …
Ich denke spätestens diese oder übernächste Woche wird der erste AB-Aal gefangen… 

Will endlich wieder Eimerbilder sehen …


----------



## DenizJP (21. März 2022)

jo bin da aber eh im Nachteil da wir ab Sonntag ne Woche nach Paris verreisen xD


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. März 2022)

Angel nach Paris mitnehmen …


----------



## Vanner (21. März 2022)

Und den Eimer nicht vergessen.


----------



## Mescalero (21. März 2022)

Drillsucht69
Streetfishing (Waller) in der Seine, pourquoi pas.


----------



## DenizJP (22. März 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Beeile dich, bevor der Aalzheimer den ersten vor dir zieht …
> Ich denke spätestens diese oder übernächste Woche wird der erste AB-Aal gefangen…
> 
> Will endlich wieder Eimerbilder sehen …


Bzw ich bin gestern neben meinem Sohn eingepennt….

Nix mit Angeln xD


----------



## DenizJP (22. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Streetfishing (Waller) in der Seine, pourquoi pas.


....Disneyland Paris....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Bzw ich bin gestern neben meinem Sohn eingepennt….
> 
> Nix mit Angeln xD


Solange Dir das nicht am Wasser passiert!


----------



## DenizJP (22. März 2022)

Bin heute Abend nun mit Wurm und Made an der Nidda

Letzte Woche soll bereits Aal gefangen worden sein


Mal schauen


Update:
Gegenüber hockt ein Bieber der sich im Sitzen wortwörtlich die Eier krault

Vermutlich lacht er mich aus…


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Viel Erfolg Deniz, ich starte auch einen weiteren Versuch.
Da es auf ab dem Abschnitt jedes Jahr nur paar Wochen gibt, in denen ich hier überhaupt sinnvoll angeln kann und es zudem für die Zeit eigentlich viel zu gut läuft, gibt's von mir anglerisch aktuell die volle Breitseite.
Hütte steht schon, jetzt geht's an die Ruten...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bedingungen sind deutlich besser als bei den letzten Sessions, aber naja, der erste Blank der Saison ist eigentlich schon lange überfällig.


----------



## Niklas32 (22. März 2022)

Bist du zu dieser Jahreszeit direkt schon ohne Heizung unterwegs, jkc ?
Wenn ja, was für nen Schlafsack nutzt du?


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Meine Heizung heißt Lilly, wiegt 33kg und hat 38,5°c Betriebstemperatur 

Na, also ernsthaft, bei nur einer Nacht geht's für mich auch bei -5°c ohne Heizung, am Parkplatz waren gerade 9°c, das ist ja a schon fast optimal-Bereich.
Ich nutze einen 5 Season Ehmans Prozone 2 in 1, die letzten Winter allerdings ohne Innenteil, dafür aber mit dem  Prozone DLX Cover, da mein Zelt seit vielen Jahren undicht ist.
Heizung wertschätze ich bei längeren Touren, ab zwei Nächten, wenn abzusehen ist, dass man sich auch über Tag nicht aufwärmen kann und vor allem auch damit der Hund nicht verreckt, kann sich ja nicht warm einpacken.

Ruten und Futter sind drin, normalerweise mag ich besonders an dieser Jahreszeit, dass man mit wenig Futter gute Erfolge haben kann, heute habe ich aber mal etwas mehr riskiert, geschätzt 600g Partikel + 200g Boilies links, ca. 600g Boilies rechts. Der Erfahrung der letzten Tage nach, nach denen sie augenscheinlich selbst bei Wassertemperaturen unter 10°c richtig die Plätze umgedreht haben, dürfte das nicht wirklich zuviel sein. Davon ab wäre es auch nicht dramatisch, wenn sie heute am Köder vorbei fressen, da schon weitere Sessions ausgemacht sind...


----------



## Niklas32 (22. März 2022)

Dann wünsche ich dir ein dickes Petri für die Nacht. Zauber gern nochmal was raus. Deine letzten Sessions waren auf jeden Fall beachtlich. Da sieht man wieder, dass nur der fängt, der ans Wasser geht.

Ich traue mich erst in der Nacht ans Wasser, wenn es mal durchgängig 3-4 Grad in der Nacht gibt. Dieses Jahr wollte ich sogar mal etwas länger warten, da ich mir in den kühlen Frühjahrsnächten bisher immer nur kalte Schneidernächte eingehandelt  habe. In meinen Seen ist das Wasser auch noch echt kalt. So habe ich mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen, erstmal einen Karpfen in der Nachmittagssonne zu fangen .


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Jou, danke. Die letzten Sessions passten auch nicht wirklich zu den Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre, bei denen diese kalten Nächte überhaupt nicht funktionierten und Bisse dann fast ausschließlich über Tag kamen, da ist die relativ hohe Nachtaktivtät schon recht verwunderlich.


----------



## DenizJP (22. März 2022)

Darf ich nun den Thread öffnen??


----------



## jkc (22. März 2022)

Geilo, Petri


----------



## zokker (23. März 2022)

Fettes Petri Deniz. Hast es geschafft ... der erste ...


----------



## MikeHawk (23. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Meine Heizung heißt Lilly, wiegt 33kg und hat 38,5°c Betriebstemperatur
> 
> Na, also ernsthaft, bei nur einer Nacht geht's für mich auch bei -5°c ohne Heizung[...]



Ich weiss nich wie kalt es bei unserem Holland Trip war, aber das war schon grenzwertig - trotz Husky im Bett


----------



## DenizJP (23. März 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Fettes Petri Deniz. Hast es geschafft ... der erste ...


Danke!!


Hab diesmal entgegen den ufernahen Bereichen mir an der Strecke die tiefste Stelle ausgesucht und dort den Wurm ausgelegt.


----------



## jkc (23. März 2022)

Moin, hier bisher alles ruhig, aber die Nacht auch vermutlich wieder niedrig einstellig, geben wir der Sonne erst noch etwas Zeit zu wirken.


----------



## kingandre88 (23. März 2022)

Auch hier Dickes Petri Deniz,

ich werde heute anfangen mit dem Anfüttern an der Lippe und am Samstag oder Sonntag den ersten Ansitz des Jahres an der Lippe starten.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Darf ich nun den Thread öffnen??
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402015


Fettes Petri zum ersten Deniz  !!!
Sauber, es geht endlich los…
Kannst jetzt auch ohne die Angel nach Paris …


----------



## Gert-Show (23. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hab diesmal entgegen den ufernahen Bereichen mir an der Strecke die tiefste Stelle ausgesucht und dort den Wurm ausgelegt.


Ist ja auch okay, der fließende Main ist i.d.R. überall gleich kalt  (oder warm), ist ja kein stehendes Gewässer.
Petri zur Schlange!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. März 2022)

Voll fettes Petri zum ersten März-Schlängler! Bin heute das erste Mal dieses Jahr ansitzen, Beide Montagen jetzt auf Grund, links mit Mais, rechts mit Wurm. Eine herrliche Ruhe, schön warm, fast kein Wind.

Habe es kurz mit Pose versucht, war mit der Zeit ganz schön lästig, alle 20 sec. neu einzuwerfen. An alle, die auch am Wasser sind, viel Petri Heil!


----------



## jkc (23. März 2022)

Joar, viel Erfolg.
Ich habe schön souverän hingeschneidert. Ein Fisch war wohl da, aber dafür war's dann vielleicht doch etwas viel Futter.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. März 2022)

Bei meinem Angelplatz führen 3 Freileitungen über den Fluß, in 8?m Höhe und da hängt ne Pose mit Montage drin! Wie schafft man sowas?!


----------



## Mescalero (23. März 2022)

In Flensburg sieht es genauso aus, aber dort verwendet man Schuhe, keine Posen.

Ich werfe ja auch gern mal in den nächstbesten Baum - warum denn auch nicht? - aber 8 m Höhe ist schon ordentlich und "aus Versehen" kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## daci7 (23. März 2022)

Vor allem hätte ich da aber erstmal nen ordentlichen Köttel inne Buchs, wenn ich ne Hochspannungsleitung im Drill hätte ...


----------



## Seele (23. März 2022)

Kann schon Mal passieren wenn man eng dran Fischt und der Wurf auskommt. Ich habe es aber auch schon gesehen, dass Alkohol vom Vortag im Spiel war  
Da kanns auch schon mal vorkommen, dass man 30cm ÜBER der Wasseroberfläche auf Waller abspannt....


----------



## Astacus74 (23. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Da kanns auch schon mal vorkommen, dass man 30cm ÜBER der Wasseroberfläche auf Waller abspannt....



Na vorausschauend, wenn das Wasser steigt dann paßt das schon 
oder sehr fischschonendes fischen 


Gruß Frank


----------



## Luis2811 (23. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bei meinem Angelplatz führen 3 Freileitungen über den Fluß, in 8?m Höhe und da hängt ne Pose mit Montage drin!* Wie schafft man sowas?!*
> Anhang anzeigen 402063



Vielleicht der Versuch ob man mit eine 8m Stellfischrute auch auswerfen kann?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. März 2022)

Bin wieder daheim. Hatte bis um 18. 00 nicht einen Biß, meine Kollegen aber auch nicht. Waren 3 Spinnfischer da, alle wollten Bachforellen!

Was ich mir aber eingefangen habe, ist etwas Sonnenbrand... 

Noch ein Apres-Angelbild zum Schluß, die Pose sieht man gerade noch...


----------



## Blueser (23. März 2022)

Im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen hängen die Leitungen schon deutlich niedriger. Da kann man sich schnell verschätzen, selber schon gesehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2022)

Hallo,

ich war mal mit einem Neuling in Norwegen an einem kleinen Fluss zu Lachsfischen. Da ging an einer Stelle auch eine Stromleitung vorbei, welche diverse Fliegen- und Spinnköder zierten. Mein Begleiter machte sich da etwas lustig darüber, wie man so geschubst sein kann, da drüberzuwerfen. Ich sagte ihm, das kann schon mal vorkommen. Und, was passierte: beim Rückweg zauberte er selbst einen Blinker da hinauf. Ja ja, Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ladi74 (24. März 2022)

Das ist ja nur ne Niederspannungsleitung wo die Montage drin hängt.
Bei Hochspanngsletungen (110kV) ist der Sicherheitsabstand zwischen Erdboden und tiefstem Leitungsdurchhang mindestens 7-8m. Sonst käme ja kein Bauer mit Traktor oder Mähdrescher unten durch.
Lichtbogenüberschlag erfolgt bei 110kV bis 1,1m vom Leiterseil entfernt.
Beim Leitungsdurchhang spielt nicht die Umgebungstemperatur sondern die durchgeleitete Leistung die größte Rolle. So ein Leiterseil kann bei Vollast bis 80Grad heiss werden.
Muss mir nächste Woche, das Ganze bei der EuP-Schulung zum 10.Mal anhören. Wenigstens gibt's dort Kaffee und Kekse satt.;-)


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. März 2022)

Ich denke mal nicht, daß da großartig was passiert, wenn man in eine Leitung eine Montage oder einen Kunstköder wirft. Wenn die Schnur trocken ist, leitet diese ja nicht. 
Am besten, diese mit einem Messer kappen und dem regionalen Energiedienstleiter bzw. - versorger Bescheid sagen. Wenn ich mal an der Rednitz bin, mache ich ein Bild von einer ähnlichen Leitung über den Fluß, wo mindestens 10? Montagen dranhängen....# Ladi74: Wieviel Volt bei wieviel Ampere führt denn so eine Niederspannungsleitung?


----------



## derporto (24. März 2022)

Sitze gerade in Warnemünde auf der Mittelmole. Herrliches Wetter, schöne Butt, der größte 44 cm. Wenig bis nichts Untermaßiges unterwegs. Hering noch nicht voll da. Eben ne 48er mefo neben mir auf Snaps erbeutet worden. 

Gestern Abend Seebrücke KüBo, 5 Butt zum mitnehmen, eine feiste Aalmutter und -ich konnts kaum glauben- eine DorschDoublette, 15 cm und 42cm, der Große 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
viel zu schlank, schwimmen beide wieder.

Heute Abend nochmal Seebrücke.


----------



## DenizJP (24. März 2022)

würde echt mal gern da oben im Norden angeln.

unsere Butt- und Dorschbestände im Main sind ja...eher geringer Natur ^^


----------



## jkc (24. März 2022)

Ich habe mal die dickste Wallerspinne zur obligatorischen Abendrunde eingepackt.
Erwartungsgemäß läuft zwar nix, aber Sonne tanken und Köder schleudern macht trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## Mescalero (24. März 2022)

Der Jighead sieht nicht so schwer aus aber wahrscheinlich wiegt der Gummi schon ein halbes Kilo oder?


----------



## jkc (24. März 2022)

Der Jig ist ein selbstgegossener aus der alten Form von Bleigussformen.de, der hat locker 10 bis 15g auf dem Schaft, die unsichtbar im Gummi sitzen, meine overall hat der so um die 30g, der Twister müsste so zwischen 80 und 100g Eigengewicht liegen.


----------



## derporto (25. März 2022)

So, gleich ist Feierabend und das Wochenende zuhause naht. Habe mich heute nochmal in Warnemünde platziert. Wunderschönes Wetter, ein paar Platte gabs auch noch, ein schöner Abschluss also. Insgesamt kann man sagen: Platte überall, tagsüber die großen, je später und dunkler der Tag wird, desto kleiner werden sie. Ich habe nur Platte > 30 cm mitgenommen und hatte insgesamt 14 Stück zum mitnehmen. Hering ist noch nicht voll da, auch heute noch nicht. Es gibt Einzelfänge aber mehr als 10 Stück pro Mann/Frau sind wohl noch nicht drin.

Von Dorschfängen hat mir niemand berichten können, Jonas von Schotes Angelturm (https://angelturm.de/) berichtet dass seit einigen Monaten von Strand und Brücke aus nahezu keine Dorsche gefangen wurden. Umso erstaunter war ich über die Doublette mit 2 Jahrgängen am Band (15 + 42 cm).

Bis demnächst, liebe Ostsee.

Anbei noch ein paar Impressionen von heute und den letzten Tagen. Leider sind die Fischbilder etwas zu kurz gekommen. Ich finds immer etwas befremdlich, inmitten einer Menschentraube (wie oft auf dem Brückenkopf oder im Warnemünder Hafen) Fotos vom Fang zu machen. Daher wird nur geknipst wenn grad niemand um mich herum ist.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. März 2022)

Toll geschrieben - Danke dafür !

Super gefangen bei bestem Wetter - was will man *Meer *

R.S.


----------



## DenizJP (25. März 2022)

Weiter geht es ^^


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. März 2022)

Fettes Petri Deniz  !!!!
Legst ja richtig gut los, ich würde mir das mit Paris nochmal wirklich überlegen, grins …
Auch ein Fettes Petri zu den Platten an derporto …

Kleiner Nachtrag von mir, war gestern auch Strolche ärgern und paar Kontakte gab es auch…

Allen die am Wasser sind oder auch sein werden, wünsche ich viel Spaß…


----------



## Carphunter87 (26. März 2022)

Sitze am Vereinsweiher. Rute rechts mit Mais/Dendro, Rute links mit Halibutpellet. Ergebnis bisher - nada


----------



## Jo_Bai (26. März 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Sitze am Vereinsweiher. Rute rechts mit Mais/Dendro, Rute links mit Halibutpellet. Ergebnis bisher - nada


Bei dem Nada schließe ich mich an. Trotzdem war es schön


----------



## Carphunter87 (26. März 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Sitze am Vereinsweiher. Rute rechts mit Mais/Dendro, Rute links mit Halibutpellet. Ergebnis bisher - nada


Ich vermelde Fisch… da untermaßig, wieder zurück ins Wasser


----------



## Ladi74 (26. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ladi74: Wieviel Volt bei wieviel Ampere führt denn so eine Niederspannungsleitung?


Niederspannung+ Mittelspannug 1kV-30kV (sog. Ortsverbindungsleitungen)
Mit dem "Kleinkram" hat meine Firma nix zu tun, bei uns wird es erst ab 110kV interessant.

Beim letzten Lehrgang hab ich mal  gefragt, ob man sich gefährdet, wenn man ne Angelschnur über ein Leiterseil wirft. Die Frage konnte der Lehrer auch nicht beantworten. Warscheinlich gar nix. 
Aber, kommt man mit ner Rute in den Überschlagsbereic, liegt der Angler daneben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2022)

Ladi74 schrieb:


> Beim letzten Lehrgang hab ich mal gefragt, ob man sich gefährdet, wenn man ne Angelschnur über ein Leiterseil wirft. Die Frage konnte der Lehrer auch nicht beantworten. Warscheinlich gar nix.



Jupp.
Die Schnur selbst ist wohl kein guter Leiter aber wenn se nass ist bzw es regnet, könnte das schon anders aussehen.


----------



## kridkram (26. März 2022)

DenizJP
Petri zu deinen Aalen! Hast du sie in einem Fluss gefangen? 
Bei uns war bis vor einer Woche immer über Nacht Eis entstanden, es waren immer so 5 - 6 Grad unter Null. 
Ich hoffe das meine Talsperre demnächst wieder vollgestaut wird. Die Schiebermechanik vom Vorstau ist wohl repariert. Dann darf es ruhig mal ordentlich regnen. 
Mein Boot wartet auf wärmere Temperaturen, damit ich es streichen kann und dann hoffentlich dieses Jahr eingeweiht werden kann. Sofern halt die Hauptsperre voll genug wird und das Angeln frei gegeben wird.
Heute hab ich mir für 90 € eine Jahreskarte für 2 stehende Gewässer und 3 Flüsse geholt, die so zwischen 15 bis 30 min Fahrzeit erfordern. Die Flüsse sind zusammen 46 km und die stehenden nur 4 ha. Hol mir schon seit vielen Jahren diese Karte.
Ab April geht in Thüringen die Forellensaison los. Werde nächsten Sonntag an die Saale ziehen auf Bafos. Der Abschnitt den ich beangeln darf sind so 15 km, für 15 € im Jahr.
Da wird wohl mein erster Livebericht kommen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. März 2022)

Hab mich kurzfrisig entschlossen doch nicht ins Wasser zu steigen. Widerlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2022)

Womit schmückt ihr denn eure Bäume?


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. März 2022)

Willste nicht wissen. Weisst es aber sicher doch.
Das kräftige Winterhochwasser hat wohl den Bypass der Kläranlagen geöffnet und alles ging ungeklärt und ungefiltert in den Bach.
Mädels, dafür gibts doch Mülleimer.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. März 2022)

Morgen bleibts ja ne Stunde länger hell, wird mich dann wieder ans Wasser ziehen.... Also, heute Nacht nicht vergessen, die Uhren eine Stunde VORzustellen!


----------



## Mescalero (26. März 2022)

Danke fürs Erinnern. D.h. der Nachtdienst ist eine Stunde kürzer bei vollem Gehalt, eigentlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Blueser (26. März 2022)

Und im Herbst holt sich der AG dann die Kohle wieder zurück...


----------



## Mescalero (26. März 2022)

Nur wenn ich Pech und Dienst hab. Vielleicht steht auch ein F im Plan - die Chancen stehen sehr sehr gut.  Fifty-fifty...


----------



## DenizJP (26. März 2022)

kridkram 

Danke! War hier am Main. Kollegen haben heute Abend auch schon 2 Stück gefangen. aktuell so knapp unter 10 grad im Wasser.


----------



## kingandre88 (27. März 2022)

Gab dann den ersten Ansitz des Jahres an der Lippe...Und war dann gleich auch sofort erfolgreich......91 cm


----------



## Niklas32 (27. März 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Gab dann den ersten Ansitz des Jahres an der Lippe...Und war dann gleich auch sofort erfolgreich......91 cm


So nen Ast hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon.


----------



## kingandre88 (27. März 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> So nen Ast hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon.


Muss das Bild noch kleiner machen


----------



## Micha1450 (27. März 2022)

Niederspannung = unter 1000V Sicherheitsabstand 1m


----------



## DenizJP (28. März 2022)

Hätte ich doch ne Wallerrute mitgenommen xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. März 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hätte ich doch ne Wallerrute mitgenommen xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 402495


Ist ja nicht so, dass wir Dir das nicht gesagt haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. März 2022)

Letzte Nacht auf Zander voll abgelusert, Kumpel hatte mit drei Strolche mehr Glück… War eigentlich unser gemeinsames Abschlussangeln, ich werde noch einmal nachlegen um nicht mit schneider in die Schonzeit zu gehen…
Ein nettes ungewolltes nebenbei gezuppel gab es aber trotzdem…


----------



## Lil Torres (29. März 2022)

petri allen erfolgreichen hier, die aale sind schon der knaller DenizJP!! 

so langsam wachen die fische in einem meiner vereinsgewässer auch auf. die ersten recht kapitalen brassen konnte ich schon auf der feeder verhaften, trotz wetterwechsel lief es überraschend gut. highlight war ein ordentlicher hecht der sich eine kleinere brasse im drill gepackt hat, habe ihn nicht landen können. das opfer hatte heftige schnitte im schwanzbereich. passiert mir dort die letzten jahre immer öfter, aber bisher immer bei kleinen rotaugen. ich weiß auf jeden fall schon wo es am 1. mai hingeht...


----------



## kridkram (30. März 2022)

Juhu, die Reparatur des Schiebers ist fertig! 
Seit gestern wird wieder angestaut, wie bestellt regnet es heute. Da ist die Saison wohl doch gerettet. Mal sehen wie schnell es sich füllt und das Angeln wieder frei gegeben wird.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. März 2022)

Hmmm, ob da dann auch recht zeitnah wieder was geht?

Ich persönlich habe keine guten Erfahrungen mit komplett abgelassenen Gewässern - die sind meiner Erfahrung nach dann nach dem Neustau und -besatz noch ziemlich lange kräftig "durcheinander".

Allerdings waren die in meinem Fall stets deutlich kleiner als die geschilderte Talsperre - evtl. ist es dort dann anders.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. März 2022)

Soo, ich bin dann auch mal…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. März 2022)

Brassen buckeln wie verrückt, teilweise drei-vier gleichzeitig …
Mission schneider in die Schonzeit schon mal abgehakt …


----------



## kridkram (30. März 2022)

Hmmm, ob da dann auch recht zeitnah wieder was geht?
Abgelassen war der Vorstau und die Hauptsperre um 5m abgesenkt. 
Die wird jetzt wieder höher gestaut  und danach der Vorstau. Angeln geht dann die nächsten Jahre nur in der Hauptsperre. Die ganzen Fische vom Vorstau sind in die Hauptsperre gekommen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. März 2022)

Feierabend …..


----------



## kridkram (1. April 2022)

Der Winter ist zurück. Wir haben - 1 Grad und den ganzen Tag gibts leichten Schneefall.
Das wird am Sonntag ein eisiger Start in die Forellensaison.


----------



## DenizJP (1. April 2022)

Fahre gleich an den Main, Wasser hat noch 10 Grad...

ein Vergnügen wird das net..

am Sonntag soll es auf Forelle an die Kinzig gehen. Das wird ein Traum xD


----------



## Gert-Show (1. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Fahre gleich an den Main, Wasser hat noch 10 Grad...
> 
> ein Vergnügen wird das net..


Bin gerade zurück vom Rinnsal, es war auch kein Vergnügen bei 0 Grad Lufttemperatur und Dauerschneefall.
Wo soll ich dich morgen ausgraben? Magst du lieber Tee oder Kaffee im SanKra?


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2022)

Bei mir hat es nun auch geschneit, nicht mal so wenig.

Ich werde mir das die Tage wohl mal spaßeshalber per Neopren-Wathose geben - Huchen-Feeling beim Forellenspinnen 

Wobei dann aber erfahrungsgemäß wohl nicht viel beißen wird nach dem Kälteinbruch.


----------



## DenizJP (2. April 2022)

Gert-Show 

Was soll ich sagen ^^

Scheiswetter ist Beisswetter

Erst hatte ich nen 67er Aal und mein Kollege legte dann krass nach mit erst nem 80er und dann nem 90er Aal xD


----------



## jkc (2. April 2022)

Top, nicht jeder hat schon bei Schneeregen einen Aal gefangen.
Ich habe die Chance auf einen Schneekarpfen leider sausen lassen, will wahrscheinlich kommende Nacht raus, aber da wird der Schnee mutmaßlich weg sein, dafür wirds paar Grad kälter.


----------



## derporto (2. April 2022)

DenizJP  Habt ihr da eigentlich einen Warmwassereinlauf, z.B. von einem Kraftwerk in der Nähe oder warum geht´s bei euch schon bei 6° WT los mit den Aalen?


----------



## jkc (2. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Fahre gleich an den Main, Wasser hat noch 10 Grad...
> ...


Wasser war die Tage bei uns auch schon um 10°C... und die geht jetzt ja auch langsamer runter als die Lufttemperatur.


----------



## DenizJP (2. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> DenizJP  Habt ihr da eigentlich einen Warmwassereinlauf, z.B. von einem Kraftwerk in der Nähe oder warum geht´s bei euch schon bei 6° WT los mit den Aalen?



nee wir hatten die Woche aktuell fast bis zu 11 Grad im Wasser. Die ersten Aale sind daher bereits wach geworden. aber noch lange nicht alle.

Merkt man auch daran, dass die Grundeln nachts teilweise aktiver sind wie tagsüber.


----------



## jkc (3. April 2022)

Was für ein Quatsch Oida ; Kollege sitzt Zuhause, seine Vorhersage sagte bis -5°c, meine immerhin noch bis -2°c die Nacht.




Defacto ist das wahrscheinlich eine der bisher wärmsten Nächte dieser Saison, nichtmal Reif auf den dafür anfälligen Gegenständen, geschweige denn auf dem Boden / der Wiese.
Schnuffi streckt sogar den Rüssel nach draußen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Wasser am Ufer in knapp 50cm Tiefe noch bei 9,1°c, wird zwar etwas gefallen sein, aber meiner Meinung nach noch kein kritischer Wert, da müsste normalerweise was kommen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Riesenangler (3. April 2022)

Allen AB Usern einen schönen und ergiebigen Fangsonntag gewünscht. Lasst es euch gut gehen.


----------



## jkc (3. April 2022)

...was ist schon "normalerweise" - es rührt sich nix.


----------



## kridkram (3. April 2022)

Trotz -5 Grad bin ich so kurz nach 7 los. Am Wasser angekommen hab ich festgestellt, Handy vergessen. Geht für mich keine Welt unter, aber gibt halt keine Bilder. 
An der ersten Stelle hab ich 2 Bafos von 34 und 36 cm gefangen. Waren die einzigen Bisse. 
Nach ca 1h Stelle gewechselt und ein Aufwärm/ Picknick Pause gemacht. Stellen Nummer 2 war der Flop, paar Anstubser sonst nix.
Also nochmal ins Auto und dritte Stelle angefahren. Dort ist Fly only, der Fluss macht einen großen Bogen und ist im Aussenbereich ziemlich tief. Hab da die 7/8er Rute genommen und Streamer gefischt. Dort konnte ich eine Bafo landen von 50 cm und 2 Kleinere hab ich verloren. Da es dort ein Entnahmefenster gibt, Bafo zwischen 45 und 60 müssen zurück, gibt es auch kein zu Hause Bild. 
Um 14 Uhr hatte ich die Schn...... voll und mir war kalt, also ab nach Hause.


----------



## Gimnus (4. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> So, gleich ist Feierabend und das Wochenende zuhause naht. Habe mich heute nochmal in Warnemünde platziert. Wunderschönes Wetter, ein paar Platte gabs auch noch, ein schöner Abschluss also. Insgesamt kann man sagen: Platte überall, tagsüber die großen, je später und dunkler der Tag wird, desto kleiner werden sie. Ich habe nur Platte > 30 cm mitgenommen und hatte insgesamt 14 Stück zum mitnehmen. Hering ist noch nicht voll da, auch heute noch nicht. Es gibt Einzelfänge aber mehr als 10 Stück pro Mann/Frau sind wohl noch nicht drin.
> 
> Von Dorschfängen hat mir niemand berichten können, Jonas von Schotes Angelturm (https://angelturm.de/) berichtet dass seit einigen Monaten von Strand und Brücke aus nahezu keine Dorsche gefangen wurden. Umso erstaunter war ich über die Doublette mit 2 Jahrgängen am Band (15 + 42 cm).
> 
> ...


----------



## DenizJP (5. April 2022)

Überlege noch für heute Abend.

mäßiger Wind und wenig Regenchance...

aber Main ist runter auf 8,8 Grad.... die Fische die nun wach sind werden es wohl auch bleiben aber ob denen so ein Temperatursturz bekommt?


----------



## Zmann (5. April 2022)

Du wirst es heraus finden


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

Bin auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen 

Leider nix gefangen


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

Heute aber am Wasser 

Erster Wurf gleich erfolg


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

Ich glaube es hackt xD

52 rum der Frechdachs


----------



## hanzz (6. April 2022)

Petri DenizJP 
Geil was du da schon rauszauberst. 
Gönn ich dir herzlich. 
Was geht wohl dann ab kommender Woche, wenn die Temperaturen merklich auch nachts steigen.


----------



## DenizJP (6. April 2022)

Jo das wird dann richtig spannend


----------



## hanzz (12. April 2022)

Ma n bissken die Barsche suchen. 
Aber die sind entweder nicht wach oder beschäftigt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2022)

Ich habe es heute tatsächlich ans Wasser geschafft.


----------



## DenizJP (13. April 2022)

Hol was schönes raus Aalzheimer !!

Ich chille heute und morgen.

Freitag dann an einen neuen Fluss auf Forellen
Samstag vormittag endlich auf Hecht
Samstag Abend Ansitz
Sonntag Osterbrunch bei den Eltern, Abends dann Ansitz
Montag mittag Spinnfischen und Abend dann Ansitz



hab nen ausgebuchtes Osterwochenende vor mir


----------



## BarschMarschTV (13. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hol was schönes raus Aalzheimer !!
> 
> Ich chille heute und morgen.
> 
> ...


So muss das sein


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hol was schönes raus Aalzheimer !!
> 
> Ich chille heute und morgen.
> 
> ...


Wo bleibt denn da die Zeit zum Bier trinken bis zur völligen Erschöpfung!?


----------



## DenizJP (13. April 2022)

Bin kein  Bierfreund xD

Dann lieber nen süßen Wein


----------



## kridkram (13. April 2022)

DenizJP
Schöne Osterplanung!
Ich werd Freitag anfangen mein Klo umzubauen. Alles raushacken und dann neu.


----------



## Zmann (13. April 2022)

Zweiter Ansitz,dieses Jahr...ich würde sagen,knapp am Aal vorbei,er hat zumindest gebissen wie ein Aal...und ich dachte ich hätte den Endaal dran


----------



## DenizJP (14. April 2022)

Petri


das ging mir mit meinem 60er Schuppi letztes Jahr an der Nidda so


----------



## kingandre88 (15. April 2022)

So zweiter Ansitz des Jahres.....Dies war vorhin mein Wecker, 92 cm 16,7 KG


----------



## hanzz (15. April 2022)

Petri Andre 
Lippe Karpfen?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. April 2022)

Seit 10.30 am Wasser, erstmal für 45 min. die Spinnrute geschwungen, aber keine Forelle war interessiert. Mein kleiner Eigenbau-Blinker war erstmalig im Einsatz, er läuft echt prima! 

Jetzt liegen Tauwürmer und Dendros auf Grund. Bestes Fischwetter, es ist zu 60% bewölkt und nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt. Sitze in T-Shirt und kurzer Hose an, kein Kollege weit und breit. Wird wohl ein 12h - Tag.... 
An alle die grad draußen sind, ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## kingandre88 (15. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Andre
> Lippe Karpfen?


Danke, jau


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt 
In kurze Hose und T-shirt. Hier ist echt frisch. Habe noch gar keine Lust die Ruten aufzubauen


----------



## Mooskugel (15. April 2022)

Och Menno. Wir sitzen hier zuhause und dürfen Corona bewachen. Allen am Wasser viele dicke Fische.


----------



## jkc (15. April 2022)

Wir haben 4 Ruten im Rennen, waren daber nicht zufrieden und haben heute morgen nochmal umsortiert. Jetzt sind wir guter Dinge, oder sagen wir so, sind uns sicher, dass die Ruten zumindest richtig liegen...
Geplant sind die Nächte bis Montag und wir wollen nur im Notfall komplett die Stelle wechseln.
Etwas Sonne wäre wünschenswert.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fruehling (15. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ...Geplant sind alle 4 Nächte und wir wollen nur im Notfall komplett die Stelle wechseln.
> Etwas Sonne wäre wünschenswert.



Da hab ich persönlich wenig Hoffnung...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. April 2022)

Sonne ist jetzt voll da und der Wind hat auch spürbar nachgelassen. Wenn in 2h hier weiter nichts gebissen hat, ziehe ich 250m stromauf um. 
Bin schonmal gespannt auf die Zeit nach Sonnenuntergang...


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2022)

Ich durfte endlich wieder mal los 

Wetter spricht für die Gegend aber ich war hier noch nie ‍


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2022)

Vaddern ist kein Schneider mehr. 

Und ich merke das ich einen stumpfen Haken dran gelassen hab


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2022)

Pro‘s fangen natürlich Zielfisch.


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2022)

Ich sag nix dazu


----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2022)

Heute wie geplant mit nem Kumpel an einem kleinen Fluss gewesen.

Voller Erfolg - jeder von uns beiden hat 8 Bachforellen gefangen.

darunter eine mit knapp 40 cm bei mir. Rundum ein schöner Tag ^^


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. April 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Vaddern ist kein Schneider mehr.
> 
> Und ich merke das ich einen stumpfen Haken dran gelassen hab
> Anhang anzeigen 404051





Stulle schrieb:


> Vaddern ist kein Schneider mehr.
> 
> Und ich merke das ich einen stumpfen Haken dran gelassen hab
> Anhang anzeigen 404051


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. April 2022)

Super Aalquappe. Lebendgebärend und High End legger


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2022)

Kleines Update, nach den ersten Fischen war es ruhig lediglich einen der zupfer hab ich kurz dran gehabt und der war recht kräftig. Längeres warten brachte dann eine kleine Kliesche. Jetzt gab es wieder eine Runde Fische aber vaddern blieb sich treu. 

Am besten geht blanker Wurm am Grund.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. April 2022)

Auch ich bin entschneidert! 48cm, 2,2 kg.
Mein 1. Fisch 2022, grad als die Sonne unterging, gebissen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. April 2022)




----------



## DenizJP (15. April 2022)

dieser sexy Blick


----------



## Stulle (15. April 2022)

Das war’s 0 Dorsche gesehen.


----------



## kingandre88 (15. April 2022)

Die gabs vorhin...74 cm....


----------



## Zmann (15. April 2022)

Bin gerade wieder rein und kann meinen ersten Aal 2022 verbuchen,ein Schniepel von 40cm der gleich wieder schwimmen durfte.
Unsere Talsperre hat 11 Grad Wassertemperatur und für Mitte April ist das mein zeitigster Aal den ich je gefangen habe...Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Die gabs vorhin...74 cm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastischer Torpedo, Herzliches Petri


----------



## jkc (16. April 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Die gabs vorhin...74 cm....


Petri, Du hast Deine Hausaufgaben definitiv besser gemacht als wir unsere.
Heißt, bei uns noch nicht ein Pieper.

Aber dafür habe ich das allererste Mal überhaupt Hechte im Laichverhalten live gesehen, weiß nicht wie oft ich danach schon gesucht habe. ...Und hier hätte ich sie niemals erwartet
Fester kiesieger bis steiniger Grund, im strömenden Bereich, kein Grünzeug weit und breit...
Erst kamen 2kleinere das Ufer lang und dann nen Trümmer zwischen geschätzt 100 und 110cm.

Naja, morgen soll es wenigstens Sonne geben.


----------



## jkc (16. April 2022)

Bäh, 2te Nacht auch null. Kriesenrat hat dann gerade den Spotwechsel für den Nachmittag beschlossen. Ein Träumchen Autos stehen in 2,5km Entfernung, zum nächsten Platz laufen wäre noch weiter.


----------



## Stulle (16. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bäh, 2te Nacht auch null. Kriesenrat hat dann gerade den Spotwechsel für den Nachmittag beschlossen. Ein Träumchen Autos stehen in 2,5km Entfernung, zum nächsten Platz laufen wäre noch weiter.


Und um 1 gibt es einen kurzen run


----------



## kingandre88 (16. April 2022)

Danke für die Petris......Vorhin  beim Einpacken gab es noch einen Run, der leider nach ca. 10 Minuten ausgestiegen ist....Der war vom Drill her gefühlt ne Nummer größer...Fazit:

4 Bisse, davon 2 bekommen


----------



## jkc (16. April 2022)

Was man nicht alles am Wasser findet....
Ich habe nen Stück Holz gesucht um meine Echolothalterung zu unterfüttern.


----------



## Stefan (16. April 2022)

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem heutigen Saisonstart:
RF 46 cm
BF 42 cm


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles am Wasser findet....
> Ich habe nen Stück Holz gesucht um meine Echolothalterung zu unterfüttern.
> Anhang anzeigen 404124


Kannst du die Tools noch benutzen?


----------



## jkc (17. April 2022)

Ich denke ja, eines hat am Schaft etwas Rost angesetzt, die meisten sehen aber gut aus.
Sind heute Nachmittag gemooved, 2h Arbeit, hoffe das rentiert sich. 
Rückmeldungen von Freunden ist nicht gut, läuft bei vielen bescheiden.

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2022)

heute mit meinem alten Angelkumpel seinen Kahn zu Wasser gelassen , der See ca. 30 Ha -
darf ja nur von Mitgliedern beangelt werden - als ich da selbst noch Mitglied war vor etwa 25 Jahren
war er noch von einem Fischer bewirtschaftet - an einem Tag wie Heute hätte ich keine zwanzig Würfe 
gebraucht um einen Hecht zu erbeuten - und überhaupt an so einem schönen Sonnabend einen 
bevorzugten Platz zu ergattern . Heute - kein einziger Angler am See - haben alle mir bekannten 
Hotspots durch geblinkert - kein einziger Biss - ein ganz toller Ausflug - na dann werde ich nächste Woche wohl doch 
auf den nicht von Anglern bewirtschafteten See mein Glück versuchen .
Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Ostern .


----------



## Aalzheimer (17. April 2022)




----------



## jkc (17. April 2022)

Sou, letzte Nacht passierte auch wieder nix. War auch die kälteste mit um 0°c, morgens war jedenfalls alles weiß.
Den Tag dann volle Kanne Sonne, Temperaturdifferenz gefühlt 25°c.
Insgesamt sind wir zusammen an diesem Abschnitt dann jetzt 14 Nächte ohne Zielfisch.
Immerhin rührte sich nachmittags dann doch noch was und es gab ne Barbe für meinen Kollegen.
Ich sag noch, von der nächsten machen wir mal nen Foto. Kurz vorm Abendessen piepte es dann bei mir, der Fisch kam zunächst piano mit, erst als vor den Füßen 10m Schnur runter gingen, dachten wir "ouh, doch nen Karpfen"; Aber ne, war die Mutter aller Barben und meine mit Abstand schwerste mit satten 6,75kg.




Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (17. April 2022)

JK
Du bist echt n Großfischjäger 
Was ein Fisch
Dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (17. April 2022)

Danke, danke, diesmal war's aber echt zufällig / Glück / Dusel, man nenne es wie man will lol


----------



## thanatos (18. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Dusel, man nenne es wie man will lol


keine falsche Bescheidenheit - Ausdauer und Können haben Dir diesen schönen Fisch beschert -
Glückwunsch


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2022)

Yööööööö  Conan der Barbenbarbar - ein Hulk für alle Fälle


----------



## kingandre88 (18. April 2022)

Vorhin gabs nen ordentlichen Biss, war gleichzeitig mein Wecker...
Neuer PB Döbel 58 cm


----------



## Lord Sinclair (18. April 2022)

Petri an alle! Ich bin im Chiemgau unterwegs und versuche mein Glück heute an der Alz… die frühen Morgenstunden haben noch keinen Biss gebracht, einen riesigen Döbel habe ich gesehen, der wollte aber nicht… Dafür Natur pur! Heute Nachmittag geht es weiter…


----------



## Seele (18. April 2022)

Lord Sinclair mega Fotos. Danke und noch viel Petri Heil.


----------



## zokker (18. April 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> … Dafür Natur pur! ...


sag mal, was schießt du denn für geile Bilder 

Petri Heil


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. April 2022)

Ich war auch letzte Nacht zum ersten mal auf Aal am DEK, leider abgelusert … Grundel und vereinzelt andere Weißfische waren aktiver…


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2022)

Sitze jetzt endlich auch am Wasser, nun heies warten und hoffen! 
Hatte überlegt ob es nochmal auf Forellen gehen soll oder doch lieber mal in der Sonne relaxen. Faulheit hat gesiegt.


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2022)

Gerade konnte ich Schwanensex beobachten! Ersten zaghaften Biss auf Wurm gab es auch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. April 2022)

Bin seit 1h auch am Wasser, bin auf Forellen aus... Mal sehen, bleibe wahrscheinlich bis heute Abend. An meiner Stelle ist voll Fischaktivität! 

Vielleicht Karpfen, die Brüder sind grad im Laichgeschäft...


----------



## kridkram (18. April 2022)

Gerade konnte ich Schwanensex beobachten! Ersten zaghaften Biss auf Wurm gab es auch.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bin seit 1h auch am Wasser, bin auf Forellen aus... Mal sehen, bleibe wahrscheinlich bis heute Abend. An meiner Stelle ist voll Fischaktivität!
> 
> Vielleicht Karpfen, die Brüder sind grad im Laichgeschäft...
> 
> ...


Ich kenne dein Gewässer nicht, würde aber Karpfen im Laichgeschäft ausschließen. Die „Brüder“ kommen erst ab ca. 18 Grad in die Gänge und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Wasser bei dir schon so warm ist


----------



## kingandre88 (18. April 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich kenne dein Gewässer nicht, würde aber Karpfen im Laichgeschäft ausschließen. Die „Brüder“ kommen erst ab ca. 18 Grad in die Gänge und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Wasser bei dir schon so warm ist


Das werden auch eher Brassen sein wenn vorhanden


----------



## jkc (18. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Vielleicht Karpfen, die Brüder sind grad im Laichgeschäft...




wäre ganz schön früh, da fehlt bei uns locker 8 bis 10°c Wassertemperatur.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kauli11 (18. April 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Gerade konnte ich Schwanensex beobachten! E


Alter Spanner...


----------



## Kauli11 (18. April 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich kenne dein Gewässer nicht, würde aber Karpfen im Laichgeschäft ausschließen. Die „Brüder“ kommen erst ab ca. 18 Grad in die Gänge und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Wasser bei dir schon so warm ist


Hier Laichen z.Z. die Hechte.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. April 2022)

Der Karpfen, den ich vorgestern gefangen habe, war jedenfalls voller Laich...Normal geht es eigentlich erst Mitte Juni mit dem Laichen richtig los, aber einige Karpfen sind vielleicht schon früher dran...

Heute habe ich den ersten Hecht des Jahres erwischt, der auf Wurm! gebissen hat, auf Grund. War aber nur ein kleiner Grashecht, so um die 45 cm.
Trotzdem ein schöner Tag, wunderbar warm, keine Wolken und Mücken sowie ein halbes Dutzend Jungstörche auf Nahrungssuche,  etwa 200m von meinem Platz entfernt.

Beissen (nerven) bei euch die Grundeln schon?


----------



## kridkram (19. April 2022)

Kleines Feedback zu gestern. Scheiss Netz dort, konnte kein Bild senden. Gefangen hab ich nix, kleine Karpfen konnte ich im flachwasser beobachten beim Gründeln. Wassertemperatur bei ca 50 cm Tiefe waren 11 Grad. Wir hatten immer noch Nachtfrost hier.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> sowie ein halbes Dutzend Jungstörche auf Nahrungssuche, etwa 200m von meinem Platz entfernt.


Diese latschen genau so wenig da rum, wie auch die Karpfen garantiert nicht am Laichen sind!
Wenn du Störche siehst, dann sind es Elterntiere, oder allenfalls Letztjährige noch unverheiratet, auf Nahrungssuche.
Jungvögel sitzen derzeit noch im Nest, diese dürften gerade erst geschlüpft sein.

Jürgen


----------



## Jaym (19. April 2022)

Heute bin ich das erste Mal angemeldet im Forum unterwegs und auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr ansitzen.
Ganz klassisch mit Wurm auf Grund

Wunderschönes Wetter und ein tolles Gewässer in der Nachbarschaft meines Heimatdorfes prägen diesen Abend. Los ging es um ca. 19 Uhr. Eine Stunde später konnte ich meinen allerersten Döbel landen, sogar in der Ausführung 40 cm und in meinen Augen wunderschön.

Jetzt aktuell schikanieren mich die Fledermäuse etwas. Hätte ich doch nur so viele Bisse wie Flüge in die Schnur

Auch der Freund Bieber kam mich schon besuchen. Leider etwas scheu der Gute, sodass wir beide uns beim Anblick erschreckten und auch beide zu einem Fluchtreflex sondergleichen ansetzten


Wie dem auch sei. Bisher ein super schöne Abend und danl meines allerersten Döbels meines Lebens auch ein gelungener.

Petri an alle, die ebenfalls am Wasser sind.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (20. April 2022)

Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, das sieht bei dir ja noch aus wie im Winter
Hier am Niederrhein sieht es schon viel "sommerlicher" aus, hier ist schon alles grün
Man sieht hier im flachen Wasser schon die ersten Blätter der Seerosen


----------



## DenizJP (20. April 2022)

Für Hecht gekommen,
nen Karpfen bekommen.....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (20. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Diese latschen genau so wenig da rum, wie auch die Karpfen garantiert nicht am Laichen sind!
> Wenn du Störche siehst, dann sind es Elterntiere, oder allenfalls Letztjährige noch unverheiratet, auf Nahrungssuche.
> Jungvögel sitzen derzeit noch im Nest, diese dürften gerade erst geschlüpft sein.
> 
> Jürgen


Ja, du hast recht, das waren bestimmt letztjährige, also "Jugendliche", wenn man so will. Für Elterntiere waren die definitiv zu klein...und mein Karpfen, den ich vor fast 2 Wochen gefangen habe, hatte den Bauch voller Laich!


----------



## jkc (20. April 2022)

Hi, das ist nicht ungewöhnlich, die Fische brauchen ja auch ne Weile bis der Laich produziert und reif ist.
Bei Zandern, die bei uns jetzt zur Zeit oder bald laichen dürften, kenne ich es z.B. so, dass die schon im Herbst (Oktober) Laich im Bauch haben, das heißt gut ein halbes Jahr vorm Ablaichen.
Laichzeit für Karpfen dürfte in den meisten Gewässern so Mai bis Juli sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Niklas32 (20. April 2022)

Endlich finde ich mal Zeit für den ersten Karpfen-Nachtansitz dieses Jahr. Nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit liegen jetzt die Ruten in dieser flachen schlammigen Badewanne 
Mal schauen ob es diese Nacht sein soll. Das Wasser hat hier schon 13 Grad.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht, das waren bestimmt letztjährige, also "Jugendliche", wenn man so will. Für Elterntiere waren die definitiv zu klein...und mein Karpfen, den ich vor fast 2 Wochen gefangen habe, hatte den Bauch voller Laich!



Bis die Karpfen laichen, dauert es in dem Flüsschen, wo du da angelst, noch knappe 2 Monate. Die "warten" auf die Wasserpest, die dort in den kommenden Wochen hochkommt, und dann bekommst du über ne Woche eine echte Show geboten und siehst, was dort für Brocken rumkurven.


----------



## Bogaversenker (20. April 2022)

Ich war letzte Nacht auch das erste Mal in session....konnte einen schönen Spiegler um 25 Pfund verhaften.Wassertemperatur in 3m Tiefe gerade mal 12,5 Grad.Da ist mit Laichen nix....


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. April 2022)




----------



## Doanafischer (20. April 2022)

Ich war gerade kurz los und wollte eigentlich nur die neue Kombi ausprobieren.innerhalb einer Stunde gab's einen ca. 60er Hecht und einen 41er Barsch. So kann's gern weitergehn.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2022)

Wenig Aktivität im DEK. Aber zwei Fette sind gelandet. Die gehen beide Richtung Kilo


----------



## zokker (21. April 2022)

fettes Petri Aalzheimer, schönes Eimerbild 

Ich muss WE unbedingt das Boot fertig machen.


----------



## kridkram (21. April 2022)

Schön Aale Aalzheimer! 
Bei uns stauen sie nun doch erst den Vorstau an. Das dürfte noch bis so 1. Mai dauern. Dann läuft er über in die Hauptsperre.  Hoffentlich wird das dieses Jahr noch soweit voll, das das Angeln wieder frei gegeben wird.
Muss meinem Boot noch neuen Anstrich verpassen, dann wäre es soweit.


----------



## Niklas32 (21. April 2022)

Nachdem ich schon nicht mehr so recht daran geglaubt habe, lief heute morgen halb 6 doch noch die Rute ab. Nach den ersten Drillsekunden war direkt klar, dass es sich um einen Graser handelte. Nach einer kurzen Flucht landete er auch schon im Kescher. 
Damit konnte ich dann nach 6 Schneidernächten aus dem letzten Jahr endlich mal die neue Matte einweihen. Der neue Boilie scheint auch seine Arbeit zu tun.


----------



## Niklas32 (21. April 2022)

Petri Heil zu deinen Aalen Aalzheimer. Bewundernswert wie zuverlässig du die fängst. 
Ich habe es hie Abend auch mal ein Stündchen mit Wurm versucht, bekam aber keinen einzigen Zupfer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. April 2022)

Ja, die Karpfen halten sich bisher dieses Jahr noch sehr zurück. Auch schon einige Blanknächte hinter mir...Allerdings war da das Wasser auch noch verdammt kalt.
Diese Woche hat es sich zum Glück, durch die Temperaturen, endlich mal bissl aufgewärmt. Bin heiß wie Frittenfett, morgen gehts wieder los auf die Wasserschweinchen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. April 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bis die Karpfen laichen, dauert es in dem Flüsschen, wo du da angelst, noch knappe 2 Monate. Die "warten" auf die Wasserpest, die dort in den kommenden Wochen hochkommt, und dann bekommst du über ne Woche eine echte Show geboten und siehst, was dort für Brocken rumkurven.


 Ja, das konnte ich letztes Jahr Mitte Juni feststellen, da wir da Anfischen hatten. Leider heißt sehen aber nicht immer auch fangen! 
Es gingen bei meinen Kollegen auch nur wenige kleine bis mittlere Exemplare an die Haken... Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der momentan in den Karpfen befindliche Laich noch weiter "reifen" muß oder er schon fertig zur Ablage ist. 
Das Laichverhalten eines Karpfens kenne ich zwar nicht, aber befestigt er seinen Rogen an Uw- Pflanzen?


----------



## Lord Sinclair (21. April 2022)

So, nachdem es am Montag an der Alz noch nicht geklappt hat mit Fisch ist es heute endlich soweit…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. April 2022)

Geiles Gewässer!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geiles Gewässer!


Finde ich auch! So einen Hecht hatte ich am Montag....


----------



## Mikesch (21. April 2022)

Der "Bach" ist m. M. schwer zu befischen.
Der Steg ist doch sehr nahe an der Reviergrenze, oder?


----------



## Lord Sinclair (21. April 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Der "Bach" ist m. M. schwer zu befischen.
> Der Steg ist doch sehr nahe an der Reviergrenze, oder?


Reviergrenze ist ein Steg weiter, so oder so haben wir beim Steg nur gegessen…die Gegend ist einfach nur ein Traum, wie der ganze Chiemgau! Meistens kombiniere ich das mit einer Radtour, die Reiserute ist in der Fahrradtasche immer dabei. Das ist Natur pur, das Angeln macht dort sowas von Spaß, einen Fisch zu fangen ist da nur das i-Tüpfelchen, denn in der Tat ist der Fluss nicht ganz leicht zu befischen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2022)

Aller guten Dinge sind drei in dieser Woche. Urlaub voll ausnutzen. Wieder DEK, allerdings 30 Kanalkilometer entfernt von der gestrigen Stelle.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2022)

Haben echt klares Wasser hier. Liegt wohl an der auffällig wenigen Schifffahrt. Diesel zu teuer  ?!


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. April 2022)

Das sieht bisher äußerst Mau aus. Kein biss bis jetzt. Da habe ich nicht mehr viel Hoffnung.


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. April 2022)

Dieses Mal habe ich kein Bild und auch keine Rose für Dich. Komplett Blank. Nicht Mal einen biss


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Ruten liegen, Frise sitzt. Kann losgehen Boys
Mal schaun, ob die Diva mir heut das erste Wasserschweinchen 2022 schenkt


----------



## hanzz (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Frise sitzt




Würde eher sagen BAD HAIR DAY


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Wieso, die Mütze ist doch Klasse


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Wasser mit "Is noch keiner abgespult, Diggi..." Gesicht...


----------



## kingandre88 (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kleiner Zwischenbericht vom Wasser mit "Is noch keiner abgespult, Diggi..." Gesicht...


Willkommen im Klub...Sitze auch an der Lippe, aber noch nix


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Petri mein Freund. Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für uns zwei. Auch auf Karpfen?


----------



## kingandre88 (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri mein Freund. Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste für uns zwei. Auch auf Karpfen?


Danke, Dir auch  Karpfen, Barbe, Döbel, Brasse..Das was halt auf Pellets beißt


Aber schon komisch..da bleibt der Mond mal weg und trotzdem ist Ruhe..Sonst ging immer nur was wenn der Mond nicht da war


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Karpfen, Barbe, Döbel, Brasse..Das was halt auf Pellets beißt


Nice. Bei mir heißt es Karpfen oder nix. Brassen sind in dem anderen See direkt nebenan. Hatte ich aber keine Lust drauf die ganze Nacht Klodeckel zu drillen, zumindest im Sommer fängste da die Nacht gut und gerne mal 10 Stück von... Fürs Feedern geil, aber nicht beim Karpfenangeln.

Wasser ist halt immer noch recht frisch. Da sind allgemein Aktionen natürlich noch sehr rar


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

läuft


----------



## kingandre88 (22. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nice. Bei mir heißt es Karpfen oder nix. Brassen sind in dem anderen See direkt nebenan. Hatte ich aber keine Lust drauf die ganze Nacht Klodeckel zu drillen, zumindest im Sommer fängste da die Nacht gut und gerne mal 10 Stück von... Fürs Feedern geil, aber nicht beim Karpfenangeln


Die sind bei uns nur noch selten seitdem der Wels sich so vermehrt hat..aber das sind so die 4 Arten die hier beißen könnten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Alter hier zwitschern die Vögel als wär's mitten am Tag

Völlig surreal. Hab grad 3 mal geprüft, ob ich nicht noch irgendein YouTube Video am laufen habe


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

Run auf ne Grundel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. April 2022)

Holy diggi, wat gibts da bei dir für fette Aale


----------



## DenizJP (22. April 2022)

Nur ein 76er xD

Kollege hatte zwei  90+ letzte Woche


----------



## kingandre88 (23. April 2022)

So...dann gabs doch n Run vorhin, 76 cm 4,92 KG.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Petri mein Freund. 

Bei mir nix...Ach man eh, dieser See ist echt verdammt schwierig. Im Sommer ist der schon nicht einfach...Aber er HAT definitiv seine geilen Fische, nur die musste erstmal kriegen...

Also man muss definitiv blanken können wenn man an dem Tümpel angelt^^


----------



## kingandre88 (23. April 2022)

Danke...Schade das bei dir nichts ging.Vorhin gabs noch diesen....87 cm 9,3 KG


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Tiefer Baggersee halt. Ich glaub die brauchen einfach länger um aktiv zu werden hier. Hab ich aber letztes Jahr schon gemerkt. Die Karpfen scheinen hier irgendwie echt zickig zu sein. Wenns Wetter passt rappelts hier auch. Und 20kg Fische sind sehr wahrscheinlich, aber dann muss halt auch alles passen

Und halt Stellenwahl...im Fluss ist das ja weniger kritisch weil die Fische ziehen, aber im See halt eher weniger bei den Temperaturen. Naja mal abwarten, heut wirds Wetter nochmal richtig geil, vielleicht geht über Tag einer


----------



## jkc (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und halt Stellenwahl...im Fluss ist das ja weniger kritisch weil die Fische ziehen,...


Den Satz sollten sich die hiesigen Flussrüssler mal einrahmen.
Wenn die kommende Nacht nix kommt geht's Richtung 2 x 10 Blanknächte


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Bin ich wenigstens nicht allein 
Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie ein Karpfen aussieht...

Naja, zumindest das Wetter ist gut das man draußen sitzen kann und nicht die ganze Zeit bei Kälte und Regen inner Bude hocken muss


----------



## Astacus74 (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also man muss definitiv blanken können wenn man an dem Tümpel angelt



Bei mir gibts einen Altarm der Elbe (schon über 100 Jahre keine Verbindung mehr zu Elbe) da hat mein Kumpel an die 50 Nächte geblankt, jedes mal wenn ich ihn besucht hab "Na haste schon was? Nö da geht noch was"
Im Herbst hat er dann den Bann gebrochen 52 Pfund Spiegler und von da an lief es auch ich konnte bis 39 Pfund fangen das ist aber schon über 10 Jahre her.
Also Ausdauer wird belohnt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Ausdauer hab ich, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Aber Recht hast du. Man muss dran bleiben, irgendwann klappts. 

Was ich an dem Tümpel festgestellt habe: Warm, Gewitterluft und leichter Regen, dann drehen die hier durch. Also all das, was zur Zeit halt einfach noch fehlt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

jkc auf was bist du eigentlich unterwegs?


----------



## rustaweli (23. April 2022)

Kurzerhand für eine knappe Stunde ans Wasser, mit UL eine Grundelpfanne besorgen und auf Beifänge hoffen.
Läuft.


----------



## jkc (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> jkc auf was bist du eigentlich unterwegs?


Karpfen, aber starte für dieses WE jetzt gerade erst. Ruten sind gerade ins Wasser gewandert... Aktuell wieder büschen viel Wind, kein Plan ob die 160g an der rechten Rute da liegen bleiben wo sie hin sollen...

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Schon so viele Nächte geblankt auf Karpfen bisher? Oder war das n Scherz mit den 20 Blanknächten?

Ich frag nur um mich selbst von dem Gedanken zu befreien, etwas grundlegend falsch zu machen


----------



## jkc (23. April 2022)

Mit 2 Leuten, jeweils an die 10 Nächte in Folge an diesem Gewässerstück, insgesamt sind es schon paar wenige mehr, ich glaube tatsächlich nur 1 Nacht und die nur ich alleine.


----------



## jkc (23. April 2022)

Ouh, vermisst jemand seine f22? gerade  aus'm Wasser geborgen. Wenn da mal nicht Tränen geflossen sind...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Heut Nacht fangen wir beide was, pass auf


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ouh, vermisst jemand seine f22? gerade  aus'm Wasser geborgen. Wenn da mal nicht Tränen geflossen sind...
> Anhang anzeigen 404691
> Anhang anzeigen 404690


Was du immer so findest. 
Kannst n Laden aufmachen oder n Fundbüro


----------



## Astacus74 (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich frag nur um mich selbst von dem Gedanken zu befreien, etwas grundlegend falsch zu machen


 
Frage dich nur, hast du so schon gefangen, passen die Montagen also haken sie den Fisch und hast du vieleicht schon Fisch am Platz gesehen? 
Wenn ja dann läuft das schon und wenn nicht wollen die Rüssler nicht




hanzz schrieb:


> Was du immer so findest.



Spätestens beim Orginal würd ich mir Gedanken machen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Genauso, sogar an der Stelle, hatte ich letztes Jahr keinen Aussteiger und einiger 20kg Fische. Aber das war halt im Hochsommer. Vielleicht wollen sie ja zu dieser Jahreszeit was anderes? Oder halt gar nicht, der Verdacht liegt ja schon recht nahe eigentlich^^


----------



## jkc (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was du immer so findest.
> Kannst n Laden aufmachen oder n Fundbüro


Ich wunder mich auch schon immer, dabei habe ich die zwei Hechtköder vom letzten We noch gar nicht erwähnt


----------



## rustaweli (23. April 2022)

Ihr lacht Vincent_der_Falke und Astacus74 , aber nix da mit Ironie, meinte das völlig ernst!  Bin Familienmensch und Familienvater, kann mir ewiges Ansitzen nicht leisten und bin selbst auf kürzeste Fenster angewiesen. War heute echt kurz mit UL Techniken auf Grundeln. Zum Einen der Kurzweil wegen und wirklich zwecks Pfanne. Die schmecken der ganzen Family und sind extrem variabel zubereitbar. Hab sie fast vor der Tür und spare mir ewige Anfahrten. Beifänge von Räuber bis Friedfische sind immer drinne. Bei mir war die Saison bisher schön beseelt von Barben beim Kurzansitz, oder gar schönen Karpfen nebenher beim kurzen Pickern. Statt einer Stunde mit dem MTB bißl XC oder ne Stunde ins Fitness, gibt es eben eine erfolgreich spaßige UL Stunde samt Goby Leckereien.
Viel Erfolg noch Vincent_der_Falke sowie jkc !


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Das Lachen, zumindest meinerseits, galt eher diesem unfassbar gierigem Grundelvieh^^.

Das die schmecken ist ja bekannt. Zumal du mit deiner Grundelpfanne ja auch der Allgemeinheit was Gutes tust 

Zu schade, dass man mit der Handycam den Sonnenuntergang nicht eingefangen bekommt. Naja, dann halt mit Blick ausm Zelt. Herrlich


----------



## schwerhoeriger (23. April 2022)

Hoi,

immer wieder schön in lange Gesichter beim angeln zu schauen .
Wenn drei Angler am Bach den Spot mit Spoon, Spinner und Gummi beangeln nix fangen und wenn sie aufgehört haben du dahin gehst ein Wurf machst ne ca. 45ziger fängst! Da saust die Kinnlade runter und wenn du den Fisch dann ohne aus dem Wasser zu nehmen enthakst, wieder schwimmen lässt, gibt es lange Gesichter dazu.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Petri, schöne Forelle


----------



## derporto (23. April 2022)

Aha, in der Weser gehts nun also auch los. Zielfisch!


----------



## derporto (23. April 2022)

Und Nummer 2, ein Schnürsenkel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder los auf Aal...Die stehen doch aber noch immer auf der bedrohten Liste, oder hat sich der Bestand inzwischen erholt?


----------



## derporto (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich muss auch mal wieder los auf Aal...Die stehen doch aber noch immer auf der bedrohten Liste, oder hat sich der Bestand inzwischen erholt?



Bin jetzt auch schon wieder zuhause, sollte sowieso nur ne kurze, unkomplizierte Nummer werden heute.

Zu deiner Frage: Bei uns in der Weser bei Hameln hat sich der Bestand in den letzten 5 Jahren deutlich erholt. Ob dies nur bei uns so ist und auf vermehrten Besatz zurückzuführen ist oder auf die mittlerweile etwas besseren Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und Regulierung der Glasaalfischerei kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Irgendwie hab ichn komischen Vogel hier über mir inne Bäume. Der fängt, genau wie gestern, urplötzlich ab ca 22:45 mega das Gezwitscher an. Völlig strange, normal sind die doch nachts still, sogar im Hochsommer^^.

Absolut irre dieser Ton. Das klingt, als würd einer draußen Boxen aufstellen und son typischen Vogelsound abspielen... Unbeschreiblich, aber irgendwie mega beruhigend

Allerdings hätte ich noch lieber ein wenig Gezwitscher von meiner Delkim Funkbox...


----------



## Stulle (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ichn komischen Vogel hier über mir inne Bäume. Der fängt, genau wie gestern, urplötzlich ab ca 22:45 mega das Gezwitscher an. Völlig strange, normal sind die doch nachts still, sogar im Hochsommer^^.
> 
> Absolut irre dieser Ton. Das klingt, als würd einer draußen Boxen aufstellen und son typischen Vogelsound abspielen... Unbeschreiblich, aber irgendwie mega beruhigend
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich noch lieber ein wenig Gezwitscher von meiner Delkim Funkbox...


ich kriege gleich "gezwitscher" mit dem verlangen nach milch


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ichn komischen Vogel hier über mir inne Bäume. Der fängt, genau wie gestern, urplötzlich ab ca 22:45 mega das Gezwitscher an. Völlig strange, normal sind die doch nachts still, sogar im Hochsommer^^.
> 
> Absolut irre dieser Ton. Das klingt, als würd einer draußen Boxen aufstellen und son typischen Vogelsound abspielen... Unbeschreiblich, aber irgendwie mega beruhigend
> 
> Allerdings hätte ich noch lieber ein wenig Gezwitscher von meiner Delkim Funkbox...


Ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Nachtigall...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ist mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eine Nachtigall...


An die hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Kann ich absolut nicht sagen und hab ich vorher auch nie gehört...Kann man hier irgendwie Audiofiles hochladen?


----------



## hanzz (23. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> An die hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Kann ich absolut nicht sagen und hab ich vorher auch nie gehört...Kann man hier irgendwie Audiofiles hochladen?


Gibt auch Apps die Vogelstimmen erkennen
Birdnet etc.


----------



## Blueser (23. April 2022)

Wollte ich gerade schreiben. BirdNET habe ich auch, funktioniert recht zuverlässig und hat mir schon manch interessante Erkenntnisse beim Angeln geliefert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gibt auch Apps die Vogelstimmen erkennen
> Birdnet etc.


Gradn YouTube Video abgespielt, könnte hinkommen. War richtig Psycho einmal vom Handy und dann von draußen so komisch überlagert

Edit: Birdnet sagt Nachtigall. Ganz schön laut der kleine Scheißer, echt krass


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Und wieder blank...naja, was auch sonst hier an dem Tümpel. Gleich wird so langsam eingepackt.

Allerdings konnte ich eben, außen am Zelt, noch was Interessantes entdecken. Zwei, ich weiß nicht obs Schneider sind, Tiere, die wohl gerade Liebe machen. Da fließt sogar Körperflüssigkeit . Wollte sie erst wegjagen aber dann dachte ich mir, würde ich das wollen in diesem Moment?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2022)

Mein Sohn ist mit seiner Freundin gerade zum Karpfenangeln im Norden von Frankreich, am lac des vieilles forges und 2 weiteren Seen
Zum ersten mal mit seinem Bus anstatt mit dem Kombi das, ist wohl eine extreme Erleichterung wenn man in 1 Woche 3 verschiedene Gewässer beangeln möchte
Da passt sein Schlauchboot dann aufgepumpt rein
Läuft wohl sehr gut und das obwohl das Wasser nur 13 Grad hat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Hammer! Was heißt nur 13? 13° sind top, wäre froh wenn ich das hier hätte


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hammer! Was heißt nur 13? 13° sind top, wäre froh wenn ich das hier hätte


Ich habe hier bei mir in NL im See schon 14,5 Grad, der See ist mit der Maas verbunden


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Du glücklicher. Keine Ahnung was ich hier hab, aber schätze maximal 10. Zu tief der See und die Nächte noch viel zu kalt


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Du glücklicher.


Im Gegenteil, ich bin totunglücklich 
Ich selber angele nicht mehr auf Karpfen, nur noch auf Raubfisch und das ausschließlich vom Boot aus
Hier in NL ist bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai noch Schonzeit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Im Angelparadies NL unterwegs und unglücklich sein, man man man. Deine Sorgen hätte ich gerne


----------



## kingandre88 (24. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch schon wieder zuhause, sollte sowieso nur ne kurze, unkomplizierte Nummer werden heute.
> 
> Zu deiner Frage: Bei uns in der Weser bei Hameln hat sich der Bestand in den letzten 5 Jahren deutlich erholt. Ob dies nur bei uns so ist und auf vermehrten Besatz zurückzuführen ist oder auf die mittlerweile etwas besseren Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten und Regulierung der Glasaalfischerei kann ich dir nicht sagen.


Bei der Anzahl der Wasserkraftwerke an der Weser und den Zuflüssen würde ich hauptsächlich auf Besatz tippen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Alda WTF? Hier ist Gangbangparty an meinem Zelt, wtf


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. April 2022)

Interessante Herausforderung fürs Fliegenbinden...


----------



## derporto (24. April 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl der Wasserkraftwerke an der Weser und den Zuflüssen würde ich hauptsächlich auf Besatz tippen



Man hat vielerorts das Problem allerdings auch erkannt und es wurden in den letzten ~ 10 Jahren vermehrt Fischtreppen installiert, einige Turbinen wurden abgeschaltet oder mit besseren Schutzvorrichtungen versehen. Insbesondere die neu hinzugekommenen Turbinen (von denen es auch einige gibt, das darf man nicht unterschlagen), haben deutlich bessere Schutzvorrichtungen als das jahrzehntelang der Fall war. Inwieweit das tatsächlich Einfluss auf die Bestandserholung hat kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. April 2022)

Ja, das letztlich schwer nachvollziehen...Leider gehen die Aale der starken Strömung nach.....und das Problem ist einfach, das der Strömungsdruck enorm sein wird...Viele werden auch einfach vom Rechenreiniger zerdrückt, weil sie nicht mehr vom Rechen wegkommen....Ist halt n zweischneidiges Schwer bei starker Strömung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Kennt ihr das? Nach som WE blanken denkt ihr am Sonntag "Boah, wieder nix, erstmal Schnauze voll". Dann, kaum paar Stunden zu Hause "Boah alda, jetzt am Wasser, hab richtig Bock"

So gehts mir irgendwie jedes Mal


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2022)

So geht los


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Petri, zuppel was raus!


----------



## Mikesch (24. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Interessante Herausforderung fürs Fliegenbinden...


Such' mal nach "Daddy Longleg", kannst dann nachbinden.


----------



## kingandre88 (24. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das? Nach som WE blanken denkt ihr am Sonntag "Boah, wieder nix, erstmal Schnauze voll". Dann, kaum paar Stunden zu Hause "Boah alda, jetzt am Wasser, hab richtig Bock"
> 
> So gehts mir irgendwie jedes Mal


Wer kennt das nicht..bin auch am überlegen heute den ersten Kurzansitz auf Aa zu machen


----------



## jkc (24. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Und wieder blank...


Jou, bei uns auch kein Zielfisch, aber Kollege hatte zumindest die Chance. Erst um 6.00 ne Barbe und um 7.00 läuft die Rute karpfenmäßig ab, leider souverän weggeschlitzt, das tut schon weh, wenn das zur 8en Nullrunde führt.


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2022)

No Schneider


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, bei uns auch kein Zielfisch, aber Kollege hatte zumindest die Chance. Erst um 6.00 ne Barbe und um 7.00 läuft die Rute karpfenmäßig ab, leider souverän weggeschlitzt, das tut schon weh, wenn das zur 8en Nullrunde führt.


Schade! Normalerweise läuft die Stelle aber oder? Also zur Hauptsaison, Sommer/Spätsommer/Herbst ?


----------



## Minniemouse (24. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> läuft



Petri! Was ist denn an deiner Main-Stelle so besonders dass du schon (fast?) ein dutzend guter Aale fischen konntest?! Ist das eine Buhne wo Bäume im Wasser hängen? Schleusenbereich? (gerne auch per PN), bin aus Waltrop also weeeeit weg.
An den mir bekannten Aalstellen ist bisher nix los, trotz 13,5°C


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2022)

Die haben mir gerade die Schnur gekappt. 
Stickbait ade. 






Kein Bock mehr. 
Fast 5 Stunden werfen werfen werfen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. April 2022)

Minniemouse schrieb:


> Petri! Was ist denn an deiner Main-Stelle so besonders dass du schon (fast?) ein dutzend guter Aale fischen konntest?! Ist das eine Buhne wo Bäume im Wasser hängen? Schleusenbereich? (gerne auch per PN), bin aus Waltrop also weeeeit weg.
> An den mir bekannten Aalstellen ist bisher nix los, trotz 13,5°C



Keine Ahnung xD
Das einzige was am Main aktuell läuft sind halt die Aale 

Anfangs Ufernähe inzwischen auch weiter draußen 

Aber oft in Löchern gefangen 

Also 3-4 Sekunden absinkphase mit 160 gr Bleien 


Interessanterweise ging in dem Häfen und beruhigten Bereichen nix

Also Praxis 1, Theorie 0

XD


----------



## Astacus74 (24. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> . Aber das war halt im Hochsommer. Vielleicht wollen sie ja zu dieser Jahreszeit was anderes?



Vielleicht haben sie zu dieser Jahreszeit noch einen anderen Einstand?
Aber bevor ich ein Suchaktion starten würde erst mal probieren



rustaweli schrieb:


> Kurzerhand für eine knappe Stunde ans Wasser, mit UL eine Grundelpfanne besorgen und auf Beifänge hoffen.
> Läuft.


Daswar kein lustig machen wegen der Grundelangelei, sondern wegen der Gier der kleinen Gierschlunde und ne Grundelpfanne steht bei mir auch noch auf der Todo Liste.


Gruß Frank


----------



## derporto (24. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie zu dieser Jahreszeit noch einen anderen Einstand?
> Aber bevor ich ein Suchaktion starten würde erst mal probieren
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Verzehrtipp: Ordentlich in Mehl wenden und mit Kopf ausfrittieren. Dazu Zitrone, Remoulade oder Sour Creme.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. April 2022)

Alter bekomm ich gradn Kohldampf auf so ne geile Grundelplatte


----------



## Minniemouse (25. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung xD
> Das einzige was am Main aktuell läuft sind halt die Aale
> 
> Anfangs Ufernähe inzwischen auch weiter draußen
> ...


Krass, bei euch gibts tatsächlich 8m tiefe Gräben im Main, bei uns nur 5m - werde es mal testen - Danke


----------



## Snâsh (25. April 2022)

Minniemouse schrieb:


> Krass, bei euch gibts tatsächlich 8m tiefe Gräben im Main, bei uns nur 5m - werde es mal testen - Danke


Hi, die gibts vermutlich in der Theorie....praktisch aber nicht.
Ich kenn die Stelle und Strecke die Deniz befischt wie meine Westentasche, da ich nicht weit davon wohne. 8m Löcher gibt es hier im Main nicht 
Selbst die "tieferen" Stellen auf den Karten und Apps haben sich mittlerweile verlagert.


----------



## Gert-Show (25. April 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hi, die gibts vermutlich in der Theorie....praktisch aber nicht.
> Ich kenn die Stelle und Strecke die Deniz befischt wie meine Westentasche, da ich nicht weit davon wohne. 8m Löcher gibt es hier im Main nicht
> Selbst die "tieferen" Stellen auf den Karten und Apps haben sich mittlerweile verlagert.


Doch, gibt es, aber nicht auf "deiner" Strecke, sondern im Bereich Seligenstadt.


----------



## Snâsh (26. April 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Doch, gibt es, aber nicht auf "deiner" Strecke, sondern im Bereich Seligenstadt.


Ui, ja das kann sein. Du kennst ja noch mehr Strecken am Main als ich. Ich bin ja nur auf der Höchster unterwegs


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. April 2022)

Grundeln sind auch geräuchert ausgezeichnet! 

Ich habe auf alten Luftaufnahmen von den Amis aus dem 2.Wk gesehen, das viele schwere Bomben in Main und Donau gefallen sind und am  Grund  riesige Sprengtrichter hinterlassen haben. 

Diese dürften vom Geschiebe längst wieder eingeebnet sein, was meint ihr?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Diese dürften vom Geschiebe längst wieder eingeebnet sein, was meint ihr?



Vermutlich eher durch (Fahrrinnen-) Ausbau bzw. Baggern? Ist z. B. am Neckar so - der ist zumindest im Stuttgarter Raum praktisch ein Kanal bzw. eine Kette von "Stauseen". Auch nach dem Krieg wurde der weiter ganz kräftig "umgebaut". Da ist so gut wie nichts mehr natürlich.

Falls der Main auch über Staustufen verfügen sollte, dürfte es wohl kaum bis kein Geschiebe geben. Es sei denn, dieses wird auf "freien Strecken" gezielt vom WSA per Schiff verklappt, damit der Fluss was zum "Arbeiten" hat.

Kann ich aber nicht konkret beurteilen, war noch nie am Main - an der Donau auch nicht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. April 2022)

Ist auch in alten Kanälen spannend, herauszufinden, ob es da "künstliche Untiefen" gibt...
So war das VW-Werk in Wolfsburg schon mehrmals Ziel von Luftangriffen, wo einige Bomben auch in den MLK einschlugen.
Diese Sprengtrichter sind aber schon längst verfüllt bzw. repariert, da an diesen Stellen Wasser verloren gegangen ist.

Ich habe ein Buch daheim: Von Markus Bötefür, Angeln in Kanal und Hafen. 
Auf Seite 60 beschreibt er unter dem Kapitel : Die besten Stellen tatsächlich "Bombentrichter", meiner Meinung nach ist die Mär von noch solchen unter Wasser existierenden Vertiefungen absoluter Humbug. 

Im Wald habe ich schon einige gesehen aber in Gewässern wie Kanälen und Flüssen? Sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Auf Seite 60 beschreibt er unter dem Kapitel : Die besten Stellen tatsächlich "Bombentrichter", meiner Meinung nach ist die Mär von noch solchen unter Wasser existierenden Vertiefungen absoluter Humbug.


Und wenn davon nur noch 20cm Vertiefungen übrig sind, solche Stellen sind dann immer noch fänginger als die Einöde rundherum!
Selbst habe ich mal einen alten Mann in Koblenz kennengelernt (80er Jahre), der sich die Rente aufbesserte, in dem er frühmorgens seine Köder über einen Bombentrichter führte, der genau mittig der Müdung eines Rheinnebenarm lag.
Regelmäßig 80+ Zander abräumte, die dann in die Kneipen der Südstadt zu erwerben waren, auch fürn paar Bier!

Jürgen


----------



## rustaweli (26. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vermutlich eher durch (Fahrrinnen-) Ausbau bzw. Baggern? Ist z. B. am Neckar so - der ist zumindest im Stuttgarter Raum praktisch ein Kanal bzw. eine Kette von "Stauseen". Auch nach dem Krieg wurde der weiter ganz kräftig "umgebaut". Da ist so gut wie nichts mehr natürlich.
> 
> Falls der Main auch über Staustufen verfügen sollte, dürfte es wohl kaum bis kein Geschiebe geben. Es sei denn, dieses wird auf "freien Strecken" gezielt vom WSA per Schiff verklappt, damit der Fluss was zum "Arbeiten" hat.
> 
> Kann ich aber nicht konkret beurteilen, war noch nie am Main - an der Donau auch nicht.


Du kennst den Stuttgarter Neckar? Fischst Du da noch?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Ab wann beißen die Grundeln nicht mehr im Kanal? Sobalds dunkel ist? Ich weiß die beißen immer, aber irgendwann wirds ja zumindest etwas ruhiger


----------



## hanzz (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ab wann beißen die Grundeln nicht mehr im Kanal? Sobalds dunkel ist? Ich weiß die beißen immer, aber irgendwann wirds ja zumindest etwas ruhiger


22:37 Uhr


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. April 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du kennst den Stuttgarter Neckar? Fischst Du da noch?


Vor einigen Jahren paar Mal per Tageskarte und nur mit der Wallerspinne. Ging nix.

War aber schon ewig nicht mehr dort, ist mir insgesamt zu urban (mir zu viele Zuschauer etc.).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Jetzt ist es eh zu spät . Spontan mal bis 12 auf Aal versuchen. Keine Ahnung was hier wann oder wo geht. War seit Jahren nicht auf Aal am Kanal. Güstr paar Erdwürmer gesammelt, bisschen in GLM Liquid vom Carpfishing gedippt und nun schaun ob irgendwas beißt


----------



## Floma (26. April 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du kennst den Stuttgarter Neckar? Fischst Du da noch?


Wenn du dich dazu erkundigen willst, gibt es das Nischenforum angeln-am-neckar vom Hans. Für den Fluss und den Stuttgarter Bereich die einzig mir bekannte, vernünftige Anlaufstelle im www. Vor Corona und noch ein paar Jahre zurück, war ich da sogar mal bei einem gemeinsamen Angeln.


----------



## derporto (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es eh zu spät . Spontan mal bis 12 auf Aal versuchen. Keine Ahnung was hier wann oder wo geht. War seit Jahren nicht auf Aal am Kanal. Güstr paar Erdwürmer gesammelt, bisschen in GLM Liquid vom Carpfishing gedippt und nun schaun ob irgendwas beißt



Dein Plätzchen am Übergang zu den Steinen scheint doch schonmal zu passen. Dann rödel mal ein paar Schlangen raus heute Nacht!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Bin ziemlich gespannt. Überhaupt keine Ahnung ob und was mich erwartet


----------



## derporto (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin ziemlich gespannt. Überhaupt keine Ahnung ob und was mich erwartet



Viel kannst du ja nicht falsch machen. Was für Montagen hast du ausgelegt? Ich persönlich fische gerne mit Selbsthakmontage/Festblei. Musst nur schwer genug fischen, d.h. >100 gr und kurze Mundschnur, max. 40 cm. Das in Kombination mit einem scharfen Haken garantiert entspannte Stunden ohne beim feinsten Zupfer zur Rute sprinten zu müssen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Ganz ehrlich? Extrem leichte Bleie. Weiß nicht wie spitz die hier beißen daher lieber erstmal leichter.

Auf jeden Fall zuppeln die Krebse wieder ununterbrochen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Lol Leute. Grad ersten Aal gehakt. Ausgeschlitzt, war auchn Schnürsenkel. Haken etwas groß, hatte keine anderen mehr. Aber wie geil ist das denn, schon Kontakt.

nice


----------



## derporto (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lol Leute. Grad ersten Aal gehakt. Ausgeschlitzt, war auchn Schnürsenkel. Haken etwas groß, hatte keine anderen mehr. Aber wie geil ist das denn, schon Kontakt.
> 
> nice



Wenn sie kommen, dann kommen sie jetzt. Wenns erstmal komplett duster ist sind die Chancen wieder geringer. Nutz den Run aus ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Muss bei jedem Schiff leider reinholen weil die mir die Montagen immer in die Steine ziehen. Aber sollte nicht so schlimm sein denke ich.


----------



## Floma (26. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es eh zu spät . Spontan mal bis 12 auf Aal versuchen. Keine Ahnung was hier wann oder wo geht. War seit Jahren nicht auf Aal am Kanal. Güstr paar Erdwürmer gesammelt, bisschen in GLM Liquid vom Carpfishing gedippt und nun schaun ob irgendwas beißt


Schöne Szene. 
Wo legst du an so einer Stelle auf Aal aus, ufernah, Kante, tiefste Stelle? Ich bin mit deutlich kleineren Gewässern vertraut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Möglichst weit in die Mitte. Hier liegt überall irgend ein Mist am Grund, hab viele Hänger obwohl ich schon sehr mittig bin... Bestimmt wieder irgendwelche Assis was reingeworfen.

Aber: Ausrüstung ist für'n Popo. Blei viel zu leicht, Haken etwas zu groß...War wie gesagt ne sehr spontane und schnelle Nummer, nächstes Mal bereite ich mich besser vor. Krebse scheinen aktiv, nach dem Schnürsenkel eben sonst nichts mehr. Aber mal abwarten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. April 2022)

Dritter Haken abgerissen. Ich liebe Kanal angeln

So wieder zu Hause. Fazit: War irgendwie doch "Erfolgreich". Aus mehreren Gründen: Zielfischkontakt, Wissen, dass die Montagen so nicht gut funktionieren, Wissen, dass die Stelle sehr Hängerlastig.

Freitag mach ich mal ne ordentliche Nacht auf Aal bis morgens und dann richtig vorbereitet 

Und die Geschichte mit dem GLM Liquid und den Würmer dippen funktioniert ziemlich geil


----------



## inextremo6 (27. April 2022)

Guten Abend, nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen endlich mal wieder in Norwegen verbracht habe und angeln konnte, bis mir die Arme abfaulten, dachte ich heute, man könnte mal die Aalsaison beginnen.Wasser 10 Grad uuund wahrlich die beissen auch bei uns schon.
Leider muss ich noch an der Groesse arbeiten. Der 1te der Saison ein Mini von vielleicht 35 ,der 2te knapp 50 geschätzt.So bin damit auch wieder am Start u vielleicht kommt ja noch einer zum mitnehmen.Beide auf guten alten Tauwurm. Hochladen hat so lang gedauert , dass noch ich einen 3ten erwischen konnte .Leider auch nur 50cm.Falls noch jemand sitzt beste Erfolge


----------



## rustaweli (27. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vor einigen Jahren paar Mal per Tageskarte und nur mit der Wallerspinne. Ging nix.
> 
> War aber schon ewig nicht mehr dort, ist mir insgesamt zu urban (mir zu viele Zuschauer etc.).


Ja, ist an vielen Stellen schon sehr urban, gibt aber auch genügend "abgeschiedene" Stellen hier. Befische den Neckar von Wendlingen über Esslingen bis eben Stuttgart, auch Vereinsbereiche. Schade, dachte Du bist noch ab und an in der Ecke. 
Floma , danke, das kenne ich! Bin da sogar noch angemeldet, aber schaue seit Jahren nur noch sporadisch rein, kannst an einer Hand pro Jahr abzählen. Kommen meist nur ein paar Meldungen, wenig Fachsimpelei und extrem viele anonyme Spotgeier. Irgendwann zog ich mich, wie viele andere, zurück. Zu Einigen hatte ich noch per Mail Austausch, legte sich aber auch mit der Zeit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Viel kannst du ja nicht falsch machen. Was für Montagen hast du ausgelegt? Ich persönlich fische gerne mit Selbsthakmontage/Festblei. Musst nur schwer genug fischen, d.h. >100 gr und kurze Mundschnur, max. 40 cm. Das in Kombination mit einem scharfen Haken garantiert entspannte Stunden ohne beim feinsten Zupfer zur Rute sprinten zu müssen.


Nochmal dazu. Funktioniert das gut auf Aal? Dann würd ichs mal mitm 120g Karpfenblei probieren. Bekommen die Aale das überhaupt bewegt sodass ich nen Biss mitbekomme?

Nachteil ist nur, dass man dann weder Grundel, noch Krebsbisse mitbekommt


----------



## Blueser (27. April 2022)

Versuch es mal mit Pose. Stellfischrute knapp über Grund...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit Pose. Stellfischrute knapp über Grund...


Hab ich auch zwei von, wäre also möglich. 

Aber ehrlich gesagt würde ich lieber auf Grund angeln. Bin nicht so der Posentyp. Außerdem strengt es mich mega an, Nachts die ganze Zeit auf das Knicklicht zu gucken


----------



## DenizJP (27. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fische gerne mit Selbsthakmontage/Festblei


das hab ich nie geschnallt...

mit Festbleimontage geht hier am Main so gut wie nix...

oft tun die Aale rumzuppeln etc.


Was mir aber net in den Kopf will, da am Kanal doch eine schwächere Strömung herrscht wie am Main?


----------



## derporto (27. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nochmal dazu. Funktioniert das gut auf Aal? Dann würd ichs mal mitm 120g Karpfenblei probieren. Bekommen die Aale das überhaupt bewegt sodass ich nen Biss mitbekomme?
> 
> Nachteil ist nur, dass man dann weder Grundel, noch Krebsbisse mitbekommt



Moin Vincent,

ich fische nur so auf Aal und du bekommst jeden Zupfer mit. Selbst Grundeln merkt du.

Ich habe die Montage allerdings leicht abgewandelt. Ich fische entweder mit Tiroler Hölzl an der Laufperle oder mit ovalen Bleien freilaufend direkt auf der Leine. Zwischen Wirbel und Stopper lasse ich gut 5-8 cm Platz sodass der erste Zupfer erstmal in der Rutenspitze landet bevor der Fisch sich nach den besagten 5-8 cm Abzug selbst hakt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Das ist auch meine Sorge bei Aal und schweren Bleien. Denke werd so auf 30g gehen, sollte reichen. Gestern hatte ich nur so leicht das es schon nen Krampf war, die Schnur vernünftig zu spannen 

Btw: Tiroler Hölzl hab ich auch, dann nutze ich die. Verhaken sich auch nicht so leicht in den Steinen


----------



## DenizJP (27. April 2022)

also am Main habe ich mit 170gr schon in der Hauptströmung genangelt und hatte Angst um meine Rute im Rutenhalter wenn da manch ein Aal draufgeknallt ist...

waren jedes Mal richtige Einschläge.


----------



## derporto (27. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> das hab ich nie geschnallt...
> 
> mit Festbleimontage geht hier am Main so gut wie nix...
> 
> ...



Mit geht so gut wie nix meinst du, es bleiben die Bisse aus oder du kannst sie nicht verwerten?

Keine Ahnung woran es liegen mag, ich fange mit der Methode regelmäßig und habe sie daher zu meiner Standardmontage auf Aal gemacht. Die Montage funktioniert natürlich umso besser, je mehr Strömung herrscht durch den zusätzlichen Druck. Oft fische ich jedoch auf Aal in den beruhigten Bereichen, selten direkt in der Strömung. Was auch klar ist: Je größer der Aal, desto einfacher hakt er sich durch sein Gewicht selbst. Voraussetzung für die Montage ist allerdings wie gesagt ein schweres Blei. Ich persönlich fische stets 80 gr und mehr, meistens 100 gr/120 gr an der (sehr) schweren Feederrute. Ein stabiles Dreibein empfiehlt sich dabei ebenso.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Ach ist auch nicht so wild. Probieren geht über studieren. Zu leicht ist auf jeden Fall Käse.
Werd mich langsam rantasten. Muss auch erst wieder bissl firm werden mit der Aalangelei, vor allem am Kanal.


----------



## DenizJP (27. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Mit geht so gut wie nix meinst du, es bleiben die Bisse aus oder du kannst sie nicht verwerten


Die Aale lassen schnell los Bzw zuppeln nur rum Anfangs und riechen den Braten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die Aale lassen schnell los Bzw zuppeln nur rum Anfangs und riechen den Braten


Kann ich von der Aktion gestern bestätigen. Sehr zaghaft gebissen


----------



## kingandre88 (27. April 2022)

Kleiner Tipp von mir....Versucht es doch mal mit der Schlaufenmontage......Ist sogesehen auch ne Selbsthakmontage ab einem gewissen Punkt, je nachdem wie lang sie gebunden wird, mache ich auch häufiger.

Auf dem Weg bis zur oberen Schlaufe ist es freilaufend, also ohne Widerstand ohne Wirbel(mit Wirbel halt der Wirbel) und ab der Schlaufe setzt der Selbsthakeffekt ein.

LG André


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. April 2022)

Angle auch gelegentlich im Kanal, einsetzende Querströmungen sind da ganz schön heftig... Also schwere Laufblei-Montage ab 80gr. aufwärts. Tauwurm aufziehen, auf die Spitze noch einen Mistwurm drauf. 
Ich suche mir strömungsberuhigte Bereiche, etwa da wo Rohre ins Wasser führen und ein kleines Betonbecken dazu gebaut wurde. Da,  an diesen Uw- Strukturen, nur einige Meter vom Ufer weg, habe ich immer meine dicksten und längsten Aale gefangen, Hänger bekommt man da meistens auch nicht. 

Solche Stellen gibt's fast an jedem Kanal und Fluß, vielleicht probiert ihr es da mal... Habe für euch mal solche Stellen zum anschauen:


----------



## zokker (27. April 2022)

Oh, wie unromantisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Unromantisch ja, aber definitiv nen heißer Spot an nem Gewässer wie Kanal


----------



## DenizJP (27. April 2022)

macht das Aalglocken-Kerzen-Feeling total kaputt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Dann schläft man wenigstens nicht ein weils zu gemütlich ist...


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit Pose. Stellfischrute knapp über Grund...


Und vor allen Dingen bist du die Hänger auf Grund los. Natürlich bewahrt dich das nicht davor, das die Schlange auch Mal mit dem Haken in die Steine geht, und du ihn nicht raus bekommst. Aber im Kanal gibt es nichts besseres und zuverlässigeres als die Stellfisch. Gehe über die Packung. Suche dir Tiefen zwischen 1,20-1,60 und du wirst mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Erfolg haben.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Guten Abend, nachdem ich die letzten 2 Wochen endlich mal wieder in Norwegen verbracht habe und angeln konnte, bis mir die Arme abfaulten, dachte ich heute, man könnte mal die Aalsaison beginnen.Wasser 10 Grad uuund wahrlich die beissen auch bei uns schon.
> Leider muss ich noch an der Groesse arbeiten. Der 1te der Saison ein Mini von vielleicht 35 ,der 2te knapp 50 geschätzt.So bin damit auch wieder am Start u vielleicht kommt ja noch einer zum mitnehmen.Beide auf guten alten Tauwurm. Hochladen hat so lang gedauert , dass noch ich einen 3ten erwischen konnte .Leider auch nur 50cm.Falls noch jemand sitzt beste Erfolge


Ja sauber. Da steigt er ein in die Saison  
Dickes Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und vor allen Dingen bist du die Hänger auf Grund los. Natürlich bewahrt dich das nicht davor, das die Schlange auch Mal mit dem Haken in die Steine geht, und du ihn nicht raus bekommst. Aber im Kanal gibt es nichts besseres und zuverlässigeres als die Stellfisch. Gehe über die Packung. Suche dir Tiefen zwischen 1,20-1,60 und du wirst mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit Erfolg haben.


Stellfischrutenangeln ist echt...Naja. Sind die Balzer Diablos, die waren zwar günstig, sind aber sau schwer. Ich hab zwar die Stellfischrutenhalter, welche auch wunderbar funktionieren, am Kanal musste aber erstmal ne Stelle finden wo du die soweit in den Boden bekommst, dass die schweren, langen Ruten nicht vorne rüberkippen. Und damit bin ich absolut unflexibel in der Stellenwahl.

Ehrlich? Echt wenig Lust auf die unhandlichen Dinger. Ich wills erst nochmal auf Grund versuchen. Die Hänger lagen definitiv an dem Spot. Normal kann man ja auch wunderbar hängerfrei bis vor die Steinpackung jiggen.

Ich teste am Wochenende nochmal die Grundmontagen und gehe wieder an diese Stelle, aber 100m weiter runter die Steinpackung entlang und klopf den Grund ab. Sollte eigentlich frei sein


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke
Jedem das seine. Eigentlich mit ein wenig Übung sehr gut zu handhaben. Und auf deinem Bild sieht es schonmal beidseitig nach mehreren hundert Metern Kanal Packung aus, die man mit den "Latten" brangeln kann. Aber man muss es halt mögen.  Im Vergleich zu den Grundanglern, wirst du allerdings mit ein wenig Erfahrung wesentlich besser abschneiden.


----------



## W-Lahn (27. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt Du bist doch Chief Brolly der gekränkt das Board verlassen hat!? Das erste Bild kam mir jedenfalls bekannt vor, ähnlich wie der Schreibstil ......


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Vincent_der_Falke
> Jedem das seine. Eigentlich mit ein wenig Übung sehr gut zu handhaben. Und auf deinem Bild sieht es schonmal beidseitig nach mehreren hundert Metern Kanal Packung aus, die man mit den "Latten" brangeln kann. Aber man muss es halt mögen.  Im Vergleich zu den Grundanglern, wirst du allerdings mit ein wenig Erfahrung wesentlich besser abschneiden.


Glaub ich, da man halt wunderbar über den Packungen angeln kann. Aber wie du sagst, man muss es halt mögen. Außerdem krieg ich hier so gut wie nirgends vernünftig die Rutenhalter rein.

Ich kann die Ruten ja mitnehmen und dann schauen. Also wat hab ich gelesen? Auf 1,20 - 1,60 über den Packungen?


----------



## jkc (27. April 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Der mit dem Fisch tanzt Du bist doch Chief Brolly der gekränkt das Board verlassen hat!? Das erste Bild kam mir jedenfalls bekannt vor, ähnlich wie der Schreibstil ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405057


Hättest Dich nicht beeilen können, dann hätte ich mir 10 Minuten Sucherei gespart


----------



## hanzz (27. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hättest Dich nicht beeilen können, dann hätte ich mir 10 Minuten Sucherei gespart


Ich hab die Zeit auch gebraucht. Kam nicht mehr auf den Namen. 
rippi hatte da vor kurzem schon mal was angedeutet


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2022)

Mir ist es auch schon aufgefallen…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Ich werd neugierig...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> rippi hatte da vor kurzem schon mal was angedeutet


Da hat er es verneint, hatte es aber  auch schon auf dem Schirm wegen verschiedene Auffälligkeiten 
Man kennt sich nicht aber irgendwie doch…


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2022)

Macht euch doch nicht heiß.


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. April 2022)

Ich hol mir schon mal Popcorn...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Bin fast so heiß wir vor nem Carp-Wochenende


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. April 2022)

Bin Abends öfter heiß, könnte mich voll vermehren …


----------



## rippi (27. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich hab die Zeit auch gebraucht. Kam nicht mehr auf den Namen.
> rippi hatte da vor kurzem schon mal was angedeutet


Hä?


----------



## W-Lahn (27. April 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Hä?


Die scheinen dich mit "Mikesch" zu verwechseln:


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Glaub ich, da man halt wunderbar über den Packungen angeln kann. Aber wie du sagst, man muss es halt mögen. Außerdem krieg ich hier so gut wie nirgends vernünftig die Rutenhalter rein.
> 
> Ich kann die Ruten ja mitnehmen und dann schauen. Also wat hab ich gelesen? Auf 1,20 - 1,60 über den Packungen?


Yapp, also Wassertiefe. Ich weiß nicht was das bei euch am Kanal für die Entfernung vom Ufer bedeutet. Wenn noch etwas flacher ist, wird es in dunklen Nächten auch funzen. Bei uns am MLK haben wir überall gegossene Packung. Wenn du die passenden Ständer hast, bekommst du die in kleinsten Löcher reingekantet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Habe diese -> https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...sCgkH56pI7i9pqLf0wn8QzitubJAro_8aArJsEALw_wcB

Diese Wassertiefe erreiche ich lockerst mit der Stellfischrute. Müsste sie dafür sogar recht weit weg vom Ufer stellen. 

Und dann so, dass der Köder so 10-15 cm über die Packung treibt?


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2022)

Oh, schönste Corona Unterhaltung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Hä?


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. April 2022)

Ich meine hierbei die Diskussionen um einen evtl. Chief...

Wenn man mit Corona zu Hause sitzt, erfreut einem auch einfachste Unterhaltung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Hatte mich schon gewundert, weil das direkt unter meinem Post stand


----------



## Minimax (27. April 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wenn man mit Corona zu Hause sitzt, erfreut einem auch einfachste Unterhaltung


Ich brauch kein Corona um mich an einfachster Unterhaltung zu erfreuen.
Stellt euch vor, liebe Boardkumpels, der gute alte Minimax ist auf dem besten Wege sich zum größten Darts -fan/ -kritiker/ -sachverständigen zu entwickeln. Ich freu mich schon auf morgen! Mit Popcorn und Chipsletten!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Toll, jetzt hab ich Bock auf Chips


----------



## Astacus74 (27. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt hab ich Bock auf Chips



Haste etwa keine gebunkert???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. April 2022)

Leider nein. Dann gibts jetzt haltn Glas Meica Geflügelwürstchen und n Brötchen dazu. Fast dasselbe

Geschmacklich in der Tat sau geil. Vor allem wenn das Brötchen richtig schön saftig ist


----------



## kridkram (28. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin Abends öfter heiß, könnte mich voll vermehren …


Das lässt alles nach im Alter und du gehst dann öfter angeln.


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Das lässt alles nach im Alter und du gehst dann öfter angeln.


Apropos Angeln, zurück zum Thema hier 
Ich würde gerne schöne Fischbilder sehen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2022)

Ich habe es heute nicht geschafft, morgen aber …
Ich hoffe es gibt Bilder mit nen Schleicher drauf …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. April 2022)

Ich bin wieder seit 1h am Wasser. Tau- und Mistwürmer stecken am 4er Haken. Mein erstes Nachtangeln dieses Jahr, mache so bis Mitternacht. 

Hoffe, ich kann euch morgen früh meine ersten schönen Schlangen als Eimerbild zeigen!


----------



## jkc (28. April 2022)

Viel Erfolg, ich bin auch am Start
Ebenfalls Würmer baden...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

In solche Flüssen hab ich vor 15 Jahren mit Vaddan die dicksten Aale und die besten Nächte erlebt. Rekord: 17 Stück von ca 21:00-24:00. Einfach geil die kleinen Gräben


----------



## derporto (28. April 2022)

…und so harren wir der Fische, die noch kommen mögen. Und es darf gern der Aal sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Da säße ich jetzt auch gerne


----------



## kingandre88 (28. April 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405114
> 
> …und so harren wir der Fische, die noch kommen mögen. Und es darf gern der Aal sein.


Ich komme demnächst auch mal wieder zur Weser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, ich bin auch am Start
> Ebenfalls Würmer baden...
> Anhang anzeigen 405113


Würmerbündel vermute ich eher, oder doch Würmchen einzeln  ???


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2022)

Ein Fettes Petri euch drei Fleißigen und viel Erfolg sowie Spaß !!!
Lasst euch die Ruten nicht klauen und immer schön den Spaten benutzen …


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, ich bin auch am Start
> Ebenfalls Würmer baden...
> Anhang anzeigen 405113


Du bietest die aber wahrscheinlich eher wieder Packungsweise an  oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Hab schon so ultra Bock auf morgen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab schon so ultra Bock auf morgen


Und ich Ärger mich, dass ich mir den Stress nicht angetan habe und wäre doch schon heute lieber gefahren …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Wetter kommt mir irgendwie auch richtig fängig vor. Die Atmosphäre draußen schreit förmlich nach Fisch


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (28. April 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Apropos Angeln, zurück zum Thema hier
> Ich würde gerne schöne Fischbilder sehen


----------



## Seele (28. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg, ich bin auch am Start
> Ebenfalls Würmer baden...
> Anhang anzeigen 405113



Viele Würmer?


----------



## jkc (28. April 2022)

Jou, der Bums liegt.
Bin an eine Stelle die ich nicht so richtig auf dem Schirm hatte, da ich zwar immer mal hin wollte, aber noch nie hier war.
Im Sommer ist es hier partymäßig leider oft auch nicht möglich.
Ein Bereich mit ordentlich Struktur, beide Uferseiten flach 1 bis 1,5m, mittig eine relativ schmale Rinne von 2 bis 2,5, die auf der mir abgewandten Seite durch eine Steinpackung begrenzt wird und unterhalb von mir ein Loch bis etwa 4m.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Eine Rute liegt über die Rinne rüber direkt vor der Packung auf 2,4m, die andere unten im Loch, wollte eigentlich etwas oberhalb davon bleiben, aber Strömung war stärker als gedacht, und wie ich den Stein runter lasse und aufs Lot schaue, sehe ich, dass ich schon genau drüber getrieben wurde.

Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (28. April 2022)

Allen viel Erfolg...Vorhin den ersten Run gehabt...12,5 KG


----------



## Seele (28. April 2022)

Liegst du jetzt gerade raus im 90° Winkel? Oder hast du umgelenkt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. April 2022)

Hammer, petri 

Gerade nochmal n Stellfischrutencheck gemacht: Schnur top, Batterie für Pose noch ok, kann losgehen. 

Nach dem ganzen Karpfentackle die letzten Monate kam mir die Stellfischrute eben federleicht vor


----------



## jkc (28. April 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Liegst du jetzt gerade raus im 90° Winkel? Oder hast du umgelenkt?


Etwas größer als 90°c, aber nicht viel.


----------



## jkc (28. April 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Du bietest die aber wahrscheinlich eher wieder Packungsweise an  oder?


Selbst gesucht, ging die Woche gut ab, als es endlich mal nen Tag Regen gab.
Habe aber eher kleinere Bündel von gut 10 Würmern gemacht, da ich die meiste Zeit an der falschen Stelle gesucht habe und noch eine Reserve zum neu beködern haben wollte.


----------



## jkc (28. April 2022)

Also Größe naja 
Aber immerhin die richtige Fischart
	

		
			
		

		
	










Und es ist mein erster Walleransitzbiss / - Fisch in dem Gewässer überhaupt, nach etwa 50 bis 70 Nächten über viele Jahre verteilt oder so.

Ich bitte um Tipps, auf welche Rute der kam?
Grüße


----------



## jkc (29. April 2022)

Drüben im Ufer sitzen zwei Coons und fragen sich welcher Depp da nachts aufm Boot unterwegs ist, kann deren Augen reflektieren sehen.
 Rute liegt wieder, alle Würmer hängen und machen nur ein spärliches Bündel aus, denke aber hinterm Schirm bekomme ich eine Ladung noch zusammen...

Grüße


----------



## Niklas32 (29. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Tipps, auf welche Rute der kam?
> Grüße


Die tiefere


----------



## jkc (29. April 2022)

Top, erste Antwort direkt richtig, wie letztes Mal als ich gefragt habe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Bin wieder daheim, die Aale wollten nicht... Dafür viel Action mit anderen Tieren: 3 Fledermäuse spielten wohl fangen und schafften es mehrmals, bei beiden Ruten gleichzeitig die Glöckchen kurz bimmeln zu lassen. 

Ein alter Angelfreund sagte zu mir mal : "Wo keine Fledermäuse, da auch keine Aale".... Na ja, da denk ich mir meinen Teil jetzt... 
Im Büchsenlicht habe ich ein Reh gesehen, worüber sich 3 Rehböcke links, rechts und von irgendwo von vorne die ganze Nacht lautstark unterhalten haben, denn ich saß am Waldrand auf einer großen Wiese. 

Auf der Rückfahrt bin ich bei uns im Ort an einem stehenden Fahrzeug vorbeigefahren, ja waren die Bullen. 
Nachts um 00.30 die dann hinter mir her und "allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle'. 
Die haben über mein Bild im Führerschein gefeixt, als ob die bisher nur Fs-, Fotos a la Erkennungsdienstmäßig gesehen haben... 
Einer fragte mich, ob ich was getrunken hätte, er rieche Alkohol. Darauf ich:" Der läuft grade über die Scheiben, weil ich grade die Wischwaschanlage betätigt habe und zum trinken taugt das nichts... "

Dann haben wir noch etwas übers Angeln gesprochen, wo gefischt, worauf geangelt und in welchem Verein und dann sind die wieder weg. 
Gottseidank war ich nicht zu schnell unterwegs....


----------



## kridkram (29. April 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Nachts um 00.30 die dann hinter mir her und "allgemeine Verkehrskontrolle'.


Kenn ich, ist mir auch schon passiert. Wollten wissen wo ich herkomme. Fahre da immer über eine gesperrte Ökostrasse, zum Glück hatten die es wohl nicht gesehen.


----------



## kingandre88 (29. April 2022)

So...vorhin ging dann der Wecker...77 cm und 5,45 kg.....Kollege wurde nicht wach daher kein Bild in den Händen


----------



## Seele (29. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also Größe naja
> Aber immerhin die richtige Fischart
> 
> 
> ...


Petri jkc die Größe ist dann aber ja wirklich egal wenn du so lange durch gehalten hast. Richtig geil. Klar den Meter hätte er wenigstens knacken können, aber so machts beim Landen umso mehr Spaß weil er nicht still hält


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! Ja das muss wohl an den jetzigen dunklen Neumondnächten liegen.... Werde am We an 2 andere Gewässer zum Nachtangeln fahren, an einem muß es doch mit Aalen und einem Wels klappen!
Da kann es ruhig auch regnen....


----------



## hanzz (29. April 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> So...vorhin ging dann der Wecker...77 cm und 5,45 kg.....Kollege wurde nicht wach daher kein Bild in den Händen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri lieber Andre 
Schönes Geschenk hast dir da zum Geburtstag gemacht


----------



## hanzz (29. April 2022)

Geil dass es da geklappt hat jkc Petri


----------



## kingandre88 (29. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri lieber Andre
> Schönes Geschenk hast dir da zum Geburtstag gemacht


Danke dir..Jau was will man mehr


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Top, erste Antwort direkt richtig, wie letztes Mal als ich gefragt habe.


Hast du auch tief abgelegt/abgespannt?
Ich habe häufig die kleinen Fische tiefer gefangen und die größeren eben flacher.
Petri!


----------



## jkc (29. April 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hast du auch tief abgelegt/abgespannt?



Zitat von mir selbst weiter oben:
"...und unterhalb von mir ein Loch bis etwa 4m.
Eine Rute liegt über die Rinne rüber direkt vor der Packung auf 2,4m, die andere unten im Loch,..."

Vorfachlänge ca. 2m mit 40g Upose, also eigentlich schon nicht mehr wirklich grundnah.

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (29. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Zitat von mir selbst weiter oben:
> "...und unterhalb von mir ein Loch bis etwa 4m.
> Eine Rute liegt über die Rinne rüber direkt vor der Packung auf 2,4m, die andere unten im Loch,..."
> 
> ...


Naja, das kommt ja auf die Strömung an. Ich würd, besonders bei so "flachem Wasser" eher so nen halben Meter unter der Oberfläche angeln.
Groetjes

PS: So ist meine Erfahrung. Ich bin aber noch lange kein Profi - gibt bestimmt ne Menge Leute, die sich besser auskennen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

So, Stellfischrute liegt schonmal. Jetzt noch die beiden Grundmontagen rein und dann mal schauen, ob irgendwas geht 














*Spot Stellfischrute






*


----------



## jkc (29. April 2022)

xyz...löschen nicht mehr möglich


----------



## jkc (29. April 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich würd, besonders bei so "flachem Wasser" eher so nen halben Meter unter der Oberfläche angeln.


Jou, im Sommer bin ich absolut bei Dir, da geht´s bei uns kaum zu flach


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)




----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Heute ist der Fluß mal etwas breiter und diesmal gibt's keine Blendung durch Fernlicht. 
Habe vorhin nen interessanten Typen kennengelernt. Dort, wo ich mein Auto abgestellt habe, kam jemand mit Tramperrucksack und mit einem dreirädrigem Gefährt (für seine Katze) auf mich zu. 

Er fragte mich, ob ich der Grundstückseigentümer wäre und ob ich ihn kennen würde, weil er da sein Zelt aufschlagen wollen würde und dort übernachten könne (neben einer lauten, stark befahrenen Straße). 
Ich verneinte seine Fragen und bot ihm an, neben meinem Angelplatz seine Mobilgarage aufzustellen. 

Wir kamen dann so ins Gespräch und er sagte mir, daß er vor 6 Wochen nur zu Fuß von Flensburg! losgegangen wäre und sein Ziel Passau ist. 
Jetzt habe ich ihn zwischen Fürth - Vach und Stadeln getroffen... 

Vincent, hau was raus und Petri an alle, die auch grad am Wasser sind! 
Grundeln bei euch schon aktiv?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Irgendwas ist bei mir auf jeden Fall aktiv. Zieht mir nen aufgezogenen Tauwurm vom Haken


----------



## Blueser (29. April 2022)

Krustentiere?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Krustentiere?


Gut möglich, ne Grundel würd irgendwann hängen. Aber wird zum Glück schon weniger mitte Krebse


----------



## Blueser (29. April 2022)

Bei uns geht es die ganze Nacht mit den Krebsen. Pose etwas höher eingestellt, dann war Ruhe.
Überlege, ob ich mal ne Senke mit festgebundenem Köfi da rein halte und ab damit in kochendes Salzwasser. Macht mein  Kumpel regelmäßig. Bei uns sind es leckere Kamberkrebse ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Auch bei mir herrscht an den Ruten Aktivität! Tauwurm auch ganz über den Haken und das Vorfach aufgezogen, Grundeln?

Sollte in der Nacht aber weniger werden, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie gut später Aale und Welse beißen!


----------



## Blueser (29. April 2022)

Grundeln sind bei uns Gott sei Dank noch nicht vorgedrungen. Auch der Wels ist bei uns sehr selten, Fluch und Segen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Biss auf Stellfischrute gehabt. Ich hör nur die Bremse, Pose weg, Anschlag, nix


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2022)

Bin auch mal los mit ganz leichten Gepäck und zwei Plumsangeln…


----------



## Seele (29. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal los mit ganz leichten Gepäck und zwei Plumsangeln…


Schweres Gepäck wäre anstatt dem Sixpack dann der ganze Kasten  

Wünsch dir viel Petri.


----------



## ado (29. April 2022)

Bin am kleinen Fluss unterwegs ... Zielfisch ja aber die Größe passt leider noch nicht wirklich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Saufen beim Angeln, ich bin entsetzt


----------



## ado (29. April 2022)

Gibt auch größere - 60er


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Grad eben noch einer gekommen, schräg gegenüber von mir auf der anderen Seite. Der angelt zumindest mit 3 Posen

Mal gucken, ob der damit mehr fängt als ich


----------



## ado (29. April 2022)

Also meine beiden Aale beide gelaufen als gäbe es kein Morgen - hätte mich eigentlich auf vorsichtige Bisse eingestellt. Aber auch gut kann man nix falsch machen


----------



## Blueser (29. April 2022)

Und ich hänge hier in meiner Datsche rum, es ist mir einfach nur zu kalt. Das Alter halt ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2022)

Hatte auch zwei gute Bisse, ein verhauen und ein in den Steinen…
Und jetzt voll ruhig, aber die Nacht nicht jung…


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (29. April 2022)

Mein Sohn ist mit seiner Freundin für 1 Nacht an einem See in Köln
Ohne zuvor anzufüttern, nach 15 Minuten der erste Biss
Man muss also nicht nach Frankreich, in Köln gibt es auch noch Karpfen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Man, wieder Posenbiss gehabt, kurz Bremse aber dann wieder losgelassen...Alter beißen die spitz


----------



## Blueser (29. April 2022)

Da geht das Rätselraten los. Haken zu groß oder zu klein, Anhieb zu früh oder zu spät. Ich kenne das ... 
Nach dem Abtauchen ein paar Sekunden laufen lassen, dann ein sanfter Anhieb. So hatte ich die besten Erfolge.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Diesmal war nichtmal nen Anhieb, der hat vorher losgelassen . ABER zumindest bissl Aktion. Und Pose am Ufer ist definitiv nicht zu verachten.

Aber wie Drillsucht sagte, die Nacht ist noch jung


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2022)

Demut klemme die Schnur im Gummi und Bügel auf, so kann der ohne Widerstand abziehen…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Hatte auch nen vollen Einschlag in eine Rutenspitze! Aber beim vorsichtig Fühlung aufnehmen war da nix mehr... Der Wurm war auch völlig unbeschädigt.. 
Die Nacht ist bei uns wärmer wie letzte Nacht, jetzt ist es zu 100% bewölkt und gestern gab's ne klare und eiskalte... Frieren tue ich daher nicht. 

Hoffentlich wissen die Aale bald was sie wollen! Ich nehme grad 4er kurzschenklige Öhrhaken, gehe im Sommer runter auf 2er und nehme in der Nacht 2 Tauwis...
#Drillsucht69: Mache ich auch grad so, besser ist das!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. April 2022)

Hab mein Zopfgummi leider grad nicht zur Hand..

Btw, man könnt meinen schräg gegenüber gibts Sex für Geld. Der hat gefühlt dauerhaft sein rote Kopflampe an


----------



## Astacus74 (29. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Btw, man könnt meinen schräg gegenüber gibts Sex für Geld. Der hat gefühlt dauerhaft sein rote Kopflampe an



vielleicht hat er ja ein Gummi...


Gruß Frank



Ps. sorry Steilvorlage


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2022)

Mist, Alk alle…
Falscher Spotwahl, keine Tanke in Sicht …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. April 2022)

Wenn du denkst da geht nichts mehr, kommen die Bisse…
Drei Bisse, zwei verwandelt…
Beißen aber spitz…Ein etwa 55 und ein ordentlicher…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. April 2022)

Männers, bei mir gab's gerade Fisch! Hammerharter Einschlag in die Rute, dachte erst an nen sehr guten Aal oder Wels!

War aber tatsächlich ne Aalquappe und keine kleine, 51 cm!
Ist erst meine 2. im Leben.... Je später die Nacht, umso interessanter die Fische!

Muß jetzt erstmal runterfahren.. :-0


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. April 2022)

Quarantäne Brecher


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2022)

Erstmal dickes Petri in die Runde an alle Fänger. Ich habe mich einfach rausgeschlichen und  3 Stündchen an Kanal gesetzt. Leider war mein körperliches Akku Recht schnell alle, aber war auch nicht schlimm. War nicht viel los. Einen guten fehlbiss auf Grundel noch gehabt. Zu wenig für die Jahreszeit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Oh man ey...grad Grundrute reingekurbelt weil ich dachte, ist bestimmt nichts mehr am Haken...denkste... hängt da nen Schnürsenkel dran, der war nach paar Piepern locker 30min still. Hat natürlich geschluckt bis zum Arsch, null Chance den Haken aus dem Minimaul rauszubekommen... hab ganz vorne abgeschnitten. Die werden den doch irgendwann los, oder ?


----------



## Astacus74 (30. April 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Quarantäne Brecher



Das ist doch dein zweites Wohnzimmer, war bei mir nicht anders



Gruß Frank


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Oh man ey...grad Grundrute reingekurbelt weil ich dachte, ist bestimmt nichts mehr am Haken...denkste... hängt da nen Schnürsenkel dran, der war nach paar Piepern locker 30min still. Hat natürlich geschluckt bis zum Arsch, null Chance den Haken aus dem Minimaul rauszubekommen... hab ganz vorne abgeschnitten. Die werden den doch irgendwann los, oder ?


Da mach Dir Mal keine Gedanken. Da werden die mit fertig. Nochmal zurück auf Drillsuchts einwand. An der Stellfischrute mit bremse oder Freilauf auf Aal ist nicht gut. Leichtes Gummi hinter der Rolle und kurz einklemmen. Wenn die Schifffahrt nachts ruhig wird und die Wechselströmung wegfällt einfach mit offenem Bügel. Wenn die Aale wollen knallen die dir in Sekunden 40,50m Schnur von der Rolle. Gerade zu dieser Jahreszeit sind sie noch Recht vorsichtig und lassen bei Widerstand aber schnell los.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Nichts los momentan, bis eins mach ich aber, vielleicht zeigt sich noch ein Blindgänger… Gleich nochmal neue Würmer drauf…


----------



## DenizJP (30. April 2022)

Unser Plan ging auf mit Fisch aber leider nur einer


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Bei mir geht auf Grund grad andauernd was ab. Für'n Krebsbiss sind die Attacken irgendwie zu heftig, aber so richtig hängen will keiner (bis auf den mini). Aber es bleibt definitiv spannend


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

So, wieder Heim. Konnte die Augen kaum noch offen halten. Zum Schluss noch schön mitten in dem Drecksloch n Hänger gehabt als Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte...Me Spaß beiseite, auf Grund angeln im Kanal kannste echt vergessen. Beim nächsten mal geh ich nur auf Pose, zumal die Krebse unerträglich sind.

Immerhin kein Schneider, wobei ich lieber Schneider geblieben wäre als diesen Miniaal samt Haken zurücksetzen zu müssen ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

So, wieder Heim. Konnte die Augen kaum noch offen halten. Zum Schluss noch schön mitten in dem Drecksloch n Hänger gehabt als Kirsche auf der Sahnetorte...Me Spaß beiseite, auf Grund angeln im Kanal kannste echt vergessen. Beim nächsten mal geh ich nur auf Pose, zumal die Krebse unerträglich sind.

Immerhin kein Schneider, wobei ich lieber Schneider geblieben wäre als diesen Miniaal samt Haken zurücksetzen zu müssen ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

Hier noch 2 Bilder von meiner Quappe. Die ist 5 cm länger als meine 1., die ich mit 14 oder 15 Jahren im Mittellandkanal gegenüber des Fallerslebenener Hafen auf nen kleinen Barsch gefangen habe. Sie wiegt 900gr.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Geht halt nichts über den klassischen Tauwurm.... 
Fahre jetzt heim, Gute Nacht und Petri für alle, die noch bleiben!


----------



## thanatos (30. April 2022)

jetzt werde ich auf meine alten Tage doch noch abergläubisch     sitze im schönsten Sonnenschein
mit meiner Stipprute auf dem See angle eine Stunde im tiefen Wasser eine an der Schilfkante angle mit 
Maden , der See ist voll mit Rotfedern und Plötzen - aber nicht der kleinste Zupfer - naja 
etwas windig ist es schon - habe den Kompass rausgeholt - Windrichtung NO -
hat mich noch nie tangiert aber gestern schon -so´n Mist .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Allen ein Fettes Petri nachträglich…
Bin auch zu Hause, habe bis kurz vor zwei gemacht, es ist bei den zweien geblieben … Waren sehr vorsichtig die Burschen, da zuppelt ne Grundel heftiger…Vorsichtiger Biss und abgelegt…sobald Widerstand Köder ignoriert… Hatte bis auf die beiden noch 5-6 weitere Bisse …
Mann muss sich echt Gedanken machen wie man die überlistet …
Sonntag die nächste Runde, dann werde ich aber den Aalzheimer kopieren mit ganz feinen Geschirr …
Guts Nächtle!!!


----------



## jkc (30. April 2022)

Altobelli


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (30. April 2022)

Bei meinem Sohn lief es in der Nacht sehr gut, die  Karpfen haben seine Köder gefunden, alles richtig gemacht
Leider fing es in Köln gegen 22 Uhr an zu regnen, aber ansonsten war das wohl eine sehr erfolgreiche Nacht 
Aber er ist ja auch einer von diesen Karpfenverrückten, letzte Woche noch 3 oder 4 Seen in Frankreich beangelt, jetzt schon wieder am Wasser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Bin eben mal bissl durch die gegen gekurvt und hab mir die alten Aalbäche von vor 17 Jahren angeguckt wo ich so geil gefangen habe. Fazit: Kannst nirgends mehr angeln.

Also heut Abend nochmal Kanal, diesmal aber nur Stellfischrute. Mit Grundruten kommst einfach nicht zur Ruhe mit den ganzen Krebsen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

War heute morgen erst um 3.30 in der Küche fertig und musste um 6.00 wieder aufstehen, musste tanken und einkaufen. Um 8.00 wieder zuhause, Einkäufe aufgeräumt und wieder ab ins Bett. 

Draußen ging grad ein starker Schauer nieder, wird wahrscheinlich heut überall noch öfters regnen... 
Egal, wollte heut Abend trotzdem zum Kanal. Der Regen ist ganz gut, er trübt das Wasser an und verbessert bestimmt die Aussicht auf ein oder 2 dicke, lange Aale!


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (30. April 2022)

Den hat mein Sohn mir eben noch geschickt, das war wohl der letzte der kurzen Nacht, der hat unpassend zum Frühstück gebissen 
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert wie schnell mein Sohn zu seinem Fisch kommt, ich habe mich zu meiner Karpfenangelzeit schwerer getan, viel schwerer
Er fährt an unbekannte Gewässer und fängt auf Anhieb gleich mal ein paar Karpfen und das ohne Vorzufüttern
In Frankreich hat er inerhalb 1 Woche 3 oder 4 See beangelt, jeder See brachte Fisch, ok, in dem einen See war es dann ein wels anstatt des erhoften Karpfen
Gestern am späten Nachmittag dann in Köln an einen Baggersee gefahren, zuvor noch nie da gefischt und auch da dann, wie ich denke sehr erfolgreich gewesen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Schön das die Frau bei den Bildern mitspielt, wahrscheinlich viel Verständnis fürs angeln… Topp!!!

Vielleicht gibt es bald ein neuen Carp-Kalender, grins …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

So Boys, Auto für später ist gepackt. Nun muss ich noch ein paar Aufgaben und Pflichten nachkommen und dann gehts nachm Abendessen los.

Nun mag sich manch einer fragen: Was hat denn der Aalprofi geändert? Nun ja...

1) Gummi statt Freilauf
2) Messerscharfe 8er Owner Haken
3) 2,5 bzw 4g Posen statt 8g Posen

Mal schauen, ob diese schlichtweg genialen Tricks aus der Profitrickkiste etwas bewirkt haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Ohne groß tratara fahre ich um acht heute auch für 3-4 Stündchen los aber nicht länger als bis Mitternacht…
Kleinstes Gepäck ohne Aufwand, Ruten sind eh noch fertig von gestern…Zwei Plumpsruten rein und fertig die Maus…
Fahre aber an eine andere Stelle, man soll die Spots nicht leer fischen damit andere auch noch was fangen …
Versuch macht kluch …

Allen die noch heute starten viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Ich wusste doch, dass du es wieder nicht sein lassen kannst


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Bin infiziert, das kommt davon…
Hier das Räuchergold von gestern …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

So, Ruten liegen, die ersten Bisse sind schon da. Wahrscheinlich Grundeln dicht am Ufer.

*Spot 1*













*Spot 2*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Doch keine Grundel.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Trinke zu Hause noch genüsslich Kaffee, brauche nur fünfzehn Minuten bis zum Wasser…
Geangelt wird heute wieder mit Tauwurm, obwohl der gestrige drei Grundeln drin hatte…
Morgen an die Stellfisch kommen die Grundeln dran, da bin ich schon eher am Wasser mit nem Kumpel zusammen…
Habe mal zufällig ein Foto für‘n Kumpel gemacht… Kannst die Zeit nutzen und welche fangen… Ich starte erst wenn die aufhören zu beißen…
Jetzt hören die bestimmt auch auf zu beißen, weil du welche haben willst…
Allen ein Fettes, die es ans Wasser schaffen…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Gradn guten verloren. Aal denke ich nicht, wenn Rotauge dann nen fettes


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

Seit 15 min. Montagen im Wasser, Grundeln fangen schon an zu nerven, egal wo die Köder liegen. Hier ist ein interessanter Einlauf mit nem fetten Rohr, dadrin müssten doch einige Aale wohnen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Mega Spot!

Hab hier auf der flacheren Rute, nur ca 1,5m vom Ufer weg, andauernd Bisse. Richtig geil. Vielleicht kein schlechtes Zeichen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

YES! Und dann gleich son schöner, geil .
Plan hat funktioniert. Aber mit der Stellfischrute drillen ist echt zum Angewöhnen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2022)

Ruten gehen gleich scharf


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Grad gemessen, genau 70


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Mist, grad einen in den Steinen verloren. Zu lange ziehen lassen. Aber alles nur auf einer Rute, die direkt über den Packungen auf 1,80


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)




----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

Läuft ja bei Dir! Bei mir noch nix, bis auf ne kleine Grundel.
Die Wettervorhersage ist nicht allzugut, ergiebige Regenfälle (mit Gewitter!)  sind bis 23.00 angekündigt.
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es bleibt die nächsten 3 Stunden trocken.
Grundeln sollten allmählich Ruhe geben....


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (30. April 2022)

Wurde auch so langsam mal Zeit. Der erste seit 5 Monaten


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Fettes Petri den erfolgreichen !!!
Ich werfe gerade erst gleich rein…
Das Motto lautet:
Tanz mit dem Aal anstatt Tanz in den Mai…
Viel Spaß Jungs…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Ich komm gar nicht zur Ruhe .
Andauernd beißt irgendwas


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Ist doch spannend Vinc, jeder Biss kann ein guter sein obwohl es manchmal nervt …
Partyschiffe, überall mucke hier zu hören…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Bei mir einer in die Steine, alles abgerissen sonst voll ruhig…
Morgen nochmal letztes Mal hier austoben und dann Freitag ab nach Dänemark Langekand ne Woche mit Boot… Freue mich drauf


----------



## kingandre88 (30. April 2022)

Kleiner Nachtrag zu gestern...Haben ein schönes Geburtstagsangeln veranstaltet.....
Bei mir gabs diese hier


----------



## Astacus74 (30. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin eben mal bissl durch die gegen gekurvt und hab mir die alten Aalbäche von vor 17 Jahren angeguckt wo ich so geil gefangen habe. Fazit: Kannst nirgends mehr angeln.



Sind die zugewachsen oder warum?
Aalbach hört sich gut an, wie groß/tief waren/sind denn die Bäche?



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gradn guten verloren. Aal denke ich nicht, wenn Rotauge dann nen fettes



oder Barsch???




Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> YES! Und dann gleich son schöner, geil .
> Plan hat funktioniert. Aber mit der Stellfischrute drillen ist echt zum Angewöhnen



Petri Heil zum Schlänger schaut gut aus  



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


>



Na da fehlen aber noch ein paar zur Grundelpfanne



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich komm gar nicht zur Ruhe .
> Andauernd beißt irgendwas



Na nu beklag dich mal nicht ist doch schon ein schöner zieh mal noch was raus



Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Nun ist bissl Ruhe eingekehrt. Mal schauen, bis 12 mach ich


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. April 2022)

Nachträglich alles Gute kingandre …


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2022)

Gerade den ersten Schleicher des Jahres verhaftet. War noch zu lütt, ging gleich wieder zurück ohne Bild.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Jetzt kommen die Grundeln echt oder was?

Egal, frier ich ein für Zander nächstes Mal


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> YES! Und dann gleich son schöner, geil .
> Plan hat funktioniert. Aber mit der Stellfischrute drillen ist echt zum Angewöhnen


Ich glaube zwar du hast dich verschrieben, aber Stellfischrutenangeln macht süchtig  . Also angewöhnen passt. Dickes Petri Vince.
Ich bin auch wieder draußen. War schon fast eingeschlafen, aber dann gab es Doppelbiss auf der Stellfisch   Einer auf Tau, einer auf Made. Denke so um die 60


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Aber ist echt verrückt. Die Spot 1 Rute nicht einen zupfer bisher. Alles 15 m weiter direkt über der Packung. Nächstes Mal platziere ich beide so


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. April 2022)

Haha ja, abgewöhnen meinte ich


----------



## kingandre88 (30. April 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nachträglich alles Gute kingandre …


Danke


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. April 2022)

Petri an alle Fänger da draußen! 
Hatte einen guten Biß, Fisch nahm schnell Schnur aber ich habe zu früh angehauen. Dachte erst, der schwimmt auf mich zu... Kontakt war aber nicht mehr da und Fisch kam nicht zurück. 
Da es in der Ferne unheilvoll gedonnert und ab und zu geblitzt hat, habe ich im einsetzenden Regen sicherheitshalber um 22.30 eingepackt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. April 2022)

Hier kommt.ab und zu noch ein biss. Zwei weitere schlänglein konnte ich auch verhaften. Durften aber wieder schwimmen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. April 2022)

2 lütte gab es hier noch, die dürfen alle noch wachsen. Aber egal, für den ersten Ansitzversuch war das nicht ganz so schlecht, wenngleich die 3 Bisse die ich hatte noch sehr verhalten waren.
Ich denke in 1-2 Wochen schaut das anders aus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Mai 2022)

Bei mir wie ausgewechselt im Vergleich zu gestern, nicht mal ein minizupfer…
Voll abgelusert, packe gleich zusammen… Dee Kanal ist schon eine Diva…
Allen anderen noch viel Glück…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

Bin wieder Heim, blieb bei einem. Geile Session trotzdem, hat richtig Bock gemacht. Leider den ein in den Steinen verloren.

Aal eben ausgenommen und eingefroren, aber Leute, irgendwas hab ich noch nicht ganz richtig gemacht. Der hat sich bis zum Schluss leicht bewegt... Hab zweimal den Aaltöter benutzt um sicherzugehen. Trotzdem war anscheinend bis zum Ende nicht richtig tot. Absolut unschön.

Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht? Aaltöter hinterm Kopf angesetzt


----------



## Astacus74 (1. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht? Aaltöter hinterm Kopf angesetzt



Alles richtig gemacht der war tot, wenn du ihn abgezogen und gleich gebraten hättest, dann hätten die Stücke in der Pfanne auch noch gezuckt.


Gruß Frank


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2022)

Bumm!
Auf die BC mit nem Westin Jerkbait!

Der erste gescheite Rheinhecht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin wieder Heim, blieb bei einem. Geile Session trotzdem, hat richtig Bock gemacht. Leider den ein in den Steinen verloren.
> 
> Aal eben ausgenommen und eingefroren, aber Leute, irgendwas hab ich noch nicht ganz richtig gemacht. Der hat sich bis zum Schluss leicht bewegt... Hab zweimal den Aaltöter benutzt um sicherzugehen. Trotzdem war anscheinend bis zum Ende nicht richtig tot. Absolut unschön.
> 
> Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht? Aaltöter hinterm Kopf angesetzt


War mit meiner Quappe vorgestern genauso: Als ich sie mit Salz abrieb, um den Schleim zu entfernen (dann besser zum abziehen) fing der Fisch auch das zucken an, hatte ich auch mal bei einem frischen Karpfenfilet. 

Aale sind eben sehr zäh und haben sogar 2 Herzen! Eins fürn Blutkreislauf und eins fürs Lymphsystem. Selbst nach Genickstich und nach dem Ausnehmen können die sich noch relativ lange bewegen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2022)

Postmortale Zuckungen sind vor allem bei Aalen völlig normal. Moven oft noch ne Runde im Zombie-Modus.

Nachtöten (inkl. Enthaupten etc.) bringt da gar nichts, das kommt aus den Nerven/Muskeln selbst.


----------



## DenizJP (1. Mai 2022)

Nur wer beim Filetieren noch vom Aal gebissen wird kann sich echter Aalangler schimpfen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

Eben noch n Hecht gefangen, 56cm. Hätte ich eigentlich zurückgesetzt weil zu wenig dran, leider aber hatte der den Drilling vom Wobbler im Auge gehabt...So einen Fisch werd ich mit Sicherheit nicht zurücksetzen...Ist jetzt eingefroren, Foto gibt's leider nicht weil bis eben mein Handy leer war.


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2022)

Bin auch mal seit ein paar Stunden auf Hecht los.
An der Lippe.
Aber irgendwie hab ich bisher dieses Jahr bei Petrus verschissen.   

Petri allen erfolgreichen der letzten Tage.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

Ach du, wir haben uns zu dritt heut auch derbe einen abgebrochen. Seit heute war Hecht wieder frei nach der Schonzeit und dementsprechend war sehr viel los heut Morgen. Am ersten See, ca 35ha Baggersee, haben wir zu dritt nicht einen Biss gehabt. Haben von den 35ha aber auch nur vielleicht einen abgefischt. 

Dann am nächsten See noch für 1h eine Sandbank beangelt und dann hatte von uns jeder noch einen gefangen, richtig gut. Hatten wir zum ersten Mal das wir alle drei fangen wenn wir los waren. Aber normal ist das noch nicht. Sind noch absolut nicht in Stimmung. Ich seh auch keine Pikes am Ufer oder so.

Letztes und vorletztes Jahr am 01.05 hab ich massig an Bruthechten gesehen, dieses Jahr nicht einen
Irgendwas schmeckt denen noch nicht so ganz


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bin auch mal seit ein paar Stunden auf Hecht los.
> An der Lippe.
> Aber irgendwie hab ich bisher dieses Jahr bei Petrus verschissen.
> 
> ...


Paar Stunden eher und wir hätten uns getroffen


----------



## daci7 (1. Mai 2022)

Sitze auch mal wieder auf Schlängler - mal schauen was die Kollegen zu meinen Würmern sagen.
Die Brassen sind jedenfalls in Hochzeitsstimmung - hier buckelt es überall.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

Habe mal ne Frage Leute. Ich habe folgenden Plan:

Ich will mir Grundeln stippen und die einfrieren für Zander. Da ich ja mit 3 Ruten am Kanal angeln darf, aber nur zwei Stellfischruten habe, will ich eine auf Grund legen. Da will ich dann ne Grundel montieren, bei der ich die Schwimmblase nicht durchsteche. Ich erhoffe mir, dass die dann genau bis zum Blei auftreibt, quasi Hakenvorfachlänge. Da ich die Zanderhaken selber binde könnte ich da sogar richtig geil variieren mit der Höhe des Auftriebs der Grundel. So hätte man ne richtig geile Falle für Zander, würde die Grundrute sinnvoll einsetzen und könnte damit wahrscheinlich sogar einige Hänger umgehen, da der Haken sich schonmal nicht festsetzen kann.

Die eigentliche Frage ist, stört die Zander der eingefrorene Köfi? Bisher hab ich mir die Grundeln immer am selben Tag gestippt, aber einfrieren wäre noch praktischer


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Paar Stunden eher und wir hätten uns getroffen


Nächstes Mal. 
Hab noch Reste vom Feuer gesehen und mich gefragt, ob ihr am Wochenende dort gesessen habt. 
Aber sonst vorbildlich sauber hinterlasse den Platz.


----------



## daci7 (1. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke 
Drei Sachen dazu:
1. Frische KöFis fangen besser.
2. Eingefroren ist die schwimmblase nicht mehr dicht
3. Grundeln haben keine Schwimmblase.


----------



## hanzz (1. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> bei der ich die Schwimmblase nicht durchsteche.


Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber ich meine, Grundeln haben keine


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

Ich meine, dass die auftreiben. Hab damals immer mit Stellfischrute auf Zander geangelt und habe auch gefangen aber ich meine, dass ich Unternehmungen angestellt habe damit die absinken...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Vincent_der_Falke
> Drei Sachen dazu:
> 1. Frische KöFis fangen besser.
> 2. Eingefroren ist die schwimmblase nicht mehr dicht
> 3. Grundeln haben keine Schwimmblase.


 Oh dann hab ich mich schwer getäuscht. War mir so sicher. Rotaugen treiben aber auch nachm Auftauen sehr oft noch auf 

 Aber gut, dann doch frisch und mit Kork füllen


----------



## daci7 (1. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Oh dann hab ich mich schwer getäuscht. War mir so sicher. Rotaugen treiben aber auch nachm Auftauen sehr oft noch auf
> 
> Aber gut, dann doch frisch und mit Kork füllen


Noch halb gefroren schwimmen alle köfis, einfach weil gefrorenes Wasser eine geringere Dichte hat als flüssiges.
Auf Zander auftreiben zu lassen ist aber per se nicht verkehrt. Du kannst allerdings auch eine Seitenarm-Montage fischen- je nachdem wie bei euch die Strömung so ist.
Groetjes
David


----------



## kingandre88 (1. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal.
> Hab noch Reste vom Feuer gesehen und mich gefragt, ob ihr am Wochenende dort gesessen habt.
> Aber sonst vorbildlich sauber hinterlasse den Platz.


Alles klar.Ja wir nehmen unser Müll mit. Wir haben sogar den ganzen Müll im nahen Umkreis weggeräumt.
So sollte es ja auch sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Mai 2022)

Strömung ist nicht sehr stark, Nachts kaum vorhanden. Daher ja die Idee mit dem Auftreiben. Mit Kork sollte das eigentlich gut klappen. Hab ich ja Bock das mal zu probieren


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Kann ich Grundeln für paar Tage hältern? Wenn ja, wie mache ich das am Besten sodass es Tiergerecht ist? Auch wenns nur ne Grundel ist, quälen möchte ich die trotzdem nicht.


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kann ich Grundeln für paar Tage hältern? Wenn ja, wie mache ich das am Besten sodass es Tiergerecht ist? Auch wenns nur ne Grundel ist, quälen möchte ich die trotzdem nicht.


Wozu eigentlich ? 
Die fängst dir doch ruck zuck.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Sagst du so in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn  Wenn man se dann spontan mal braucht beißen se nicht 

Oft genug erlebt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Mai 2022)

Habe schon oft mit tiefgefrorener Köfis erfolgreich! geangelt, die tauen je nach Größe, schnell auf!
Frische sind natürlich immer besser, das stimmt schon. Ich habe es an einem Hotspot im Kanal allerdings schon mehrmals erlebt, daß die Grundeln wie Piranhas über tote Köfis (auch größere eingefrorene!) herfallen und diese bis auf die Gräten abnagen!

Wenn die Köfis klein sind, so bis 8 cm, fängst du nur große Grundeln. Die halbiere ich und habe so Köder für 2 Montagen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Mit Grundel auf Grundel, nicht schlecht die Idee


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> daß die Grundeln wie Piranhas über tote Köfis (auch größere eingefrorene!) herfallen und diese bis auf die Gräten abnagen!


wirklich live gesehen oder nur den restlich Fisch am Haken rausgeholt ?
Vermutlich sind das eher Krabben oder Krebse.


----------



## ado (2. Mai 2022)

vincent: warum willst du denn einen Fisch der im lebendigen Zustand immer am Grund oder, aufgrund des Saugnapfs, immer am Boden ist, auftreiben lassen? 
Ich versuchen Köfis immer so natürlich wie möglich anzubieten. 
OK vlt wenn du wegen Krebsen auftreiben lassen willst. Würde mich dann aber interessieren ob du da einen Unterschied in der Bissfrequenz feststellst zwischen nem auftreibenden Rotauge und einer Grundel. Grade Zander sind nicht doof.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Hab ich doch oben erklärt. Einmal wegen Hänger und wegen Krebse. Grundeln stehen doch nicht immer press am Grund, oder? Sonst würd man die ja auch nur auf Grund fangen oder verstehe ich was falsch?

Zumal ich auch schon Zander auf der Stellfischrute gefangen habe, die lagen auch nicht auf Grund


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab ich doch oben erklärt. Einmal wegen Hänger und wegen Krebse. Grundeln stehen doch nicht immer press am Grund, oder? Sonst würd man die ja auch nur auf Grund fangen oder verstehe ich was falsch?


In der Regel kleben die schon am Grund und bewegen sich auch sehr grundnah und schnellen etwas nach vorne. Manchmal stoßen die sich ein Stück vom Grund ab und ergattern so Beute.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> wirklich live gesehen oder nur den restlich Fisch am Haken rausgeholt ?
> Vermutlich sind das eher Krabben oder Krebse.


Ging sehr schnell! Vielleicht waren es Grundeln UND Krebse, jedenfalls sollte dieses Gewimmel am etwa handlangen Köfi auch größere Räuber anlocken...
Werde da zukünftig nur noch mit auftreibenden Köfi angeln, wenn dieser etwas größer ist.

Sonst habt ihr drei recht! Als Montage empfehle ich die Endblei (Tiroler Hölzl) mit Seitenzweig, auch Helicopter-Rig genannt. Da kannst du die Höhe des Vorfaches über Grund nach deinen Vorstellungen verstellen, das sich je in die grad vorherrschende Strömung im Kanal dreht.

Zusätzlich kannst du noch einen fixierten Auftriebskörper mit aufs Vorfach schieben. So vermeidet du Hänger, aber ob du so Köderfraß durch Krebse und Grundeln vermeidest, muß du ausprobieren...


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Hi, unsere Erfahrungen mit (auch mehrfach) eingefrorenen Köfis auf Aal, Zander, Hecht sind nicht schlechter als mit frischen.
Kann sogar von Vorteil sein, da keine Totenstarre mehr eintritt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Dann werd ich mir maln paar stippen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Alter grad Wetter geguckt. Mittwoch Abend, Regen, null Wind, relativ warm. Junge, AALWETTER

Ich werd mir morgen Grundeln stippen und dann gehts Mittwoch aber so dermaßen an den Kanal


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter grad Wetter geguckt. Mittwoch Abend, Regen, null Wind, relativ warm. Junge, AALWETTER
> 
> Ich werd mir morgen Grundeln stippen und dann gehts Mittwoch aber so dermaßen an den Kanal


Welchen Kanal befischt du da eigentlich?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Mittellandkanal.

Btw, ich geh doch morgen schon
Auf den Wetterbericht kannste dich eh nicht verlassen, außerdem hab ich Bock das mit der Grundel zu testen


----------



## phobos (2. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> wirklich live gesehen oder nur den restlich Fisch am Haken rausgeholt ?
> Vermutlich sind das eher Krabben oder Krebse.


Bis auf die Gräten ist vll übetrieben, weil sie die Haut nur schwer aufbekommen da doch ziemlich zäh. Aber sind definitiv Kanibalen...
Vorallem bei Grundelfetzen hat man oft nur noch Haut am Haken nach einer Weile und wir haben sicher keine Krabben oder Krebse.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Die Viecher überraschen mich immer wieder. Die haun sich echt alles rein


----------



## phobos (2. Mai 2022)

Und richtige kampfgrundeln würgen sich auch einen 2er Haken mit Grudelschwanz oder fetzen rein


----------



## kingandre88 (2. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter grad Wetter geguckt. Mittwoch Abend, Regen, null Wind, relativ warm. Junge, AALWETTER
> 
> Ich werd mir morgen Grundeln stippen und dann gehts Mittwoch aber so dermaßen an den Kanal


Leider muss ich Donnerstag wieder arbeiten und unser Kanal ist einfach nicht gut.. Das lohnt hier nicht....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Mai 2022)

Welcher Kanal?

Ich muss auch arbeiten, bis 0:00 geht aber immer


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welcher Kanal?
> 
> Ich muss auch arbeiten, bis 0:00 geht aber immer


Datteln-Hamm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Mai 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Datteln-Hamm


Ecke Lünen konnte ich da schon gut abräumen, was Aal angeht …
Allerdings bin ich zu anfangs immer DEK…


----------



## ado (3. Mai 2022)

Ich war gestern auch nochmal - aber nachdem der Bieber zum 10ten Mal mit Radau abgetaucht ist und ich nicht einen biss verzeichnen könnte bin ich dann wieder abgedampft


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Aber geiles Flüsschen


----------



## ado (3. Mai 2022)

vincent: Ja is n schöner Fluss - ich beangel den aber erst seit diesem Jahr bin also noch am lernen 
Die Bieber sind da schon heftig aber ne schöne Lichtshow von einem Gewitter am Horizont hatte ich noch gratis dazu. 
Alles in allem auch ohne Biss n schöner Kurzansitz.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett. Muss nur noch zusehen, dass ich nach Feierabend irgendwo Kork bekomme


----------



## Seele (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett. Muss nur noch zusehen, dass ich nach Feierabend irgendwo Kork bekomme



Naja, so ne Flasche Wein beim Angeln schmeckt sicher auch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Sowas von auf gar keinen Fall 
Ich trink eh kein Alkohol, ne Tüte lass ich mir aber eventuell schmecken, mal schauen


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin schon heiß wie Frittenfett. Muss nur noch zusehen, dass ich nach Feierabend irgendwo Kork bekomme


Pulle Wein gekauft, aber nicht mit Schraubverschluss


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Quark, ich schau mich in den hiesigen Baumärkten nach Korkplatten um. Sollte schon irgendwo was geben.


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sowas von auf gar keinen Fall
> Ich trink eh kein Alkohol, ne Tüte lass ich mir aber eventuell schmecken, mal schauen


Lass dich am Steuer auch damit nicht erwischen. MPU ist teuer und daaaaaaaaauert lang.


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Quark, ich schau mich in den hiesigen Baumärkten nach Korkplatten um. Sollte schon irgendwo was geben.


Ne Pulle Wein ist billiger, kann man ja auch zum Kochen hernehmen. Musst ja nicht trinken


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Mai 2022)

Schaumstoff von Rohrisolierung geht auch…
Brauchst nur in den Heizungskeller gehen und bei Nachbar die Heizkosten etwas erhöhen …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Kein Müll im Gewässer, darum Kork der naturbelassen ist


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Mai 2022)

Sehr vorbildlich, aber so pingelig bin ich nicht…
Da müsste ich ja das Gummiangeln einstellen …
Ich hoffe doch sehr, du baust auch deine Grundbleie aus Steine …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Sehr vorbildlich, aber so pingelig bin ich nicht…
> Da müsste ich ja das Gummiangeln einstellen …
> Ich hoffe doch sehr, du baust auch deine Grundbleie aus Steine …


Blei gibt im Wasser keine Schadstoffe ab, habe ich mal gelernt 
Ja klar, ist etwas pingelig. Aber man kann ja zumindest den Müll vermeiden, der vermeidbar ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (3. Mai 2022)

Topfuntersetzer aus Kork würden auch gehen, gab es z. B. im Möbelhaus für  1 Euro.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Sollte halt wenn möglich nicht lackiert sein, sprich, so geruchsneutral wie es eben geht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Mai 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Bis auf die Gräten ist vll übetrieben, weil sie die Haut nur schwer aufbekommen da doch ziemlich zäh. Aber sind definitiv Kanibalen...
> Vorallem bei Grundelfetzen hat man oft nur noch Haut am Haken nach einer Weile und wir haben sicher keine Krabben oder Krebse.



Übertrieben auf keinen Fall! Ist tatsächlich so passiert, Köfi war ein eingefrorener kleiner Giebel, der für Waller/Zander ausgelegt war. Die Stelle ist ein echter Hotspot, aber auch für Grundeln! 

Rechts eine Schleuse und von vorn, am anderen Ufer, ein einmündender Fluß. Ob ein Köfi jetzt große oder viele Schuppen hat, ist den kleinen Plagegeistern unter  Wasser egal.. 

Als ich den zur Hälfte abgenagten Giebel wegen Köderkontrolle nach ziemlichen Bewegungen in der Rutenspitze mal eingeholt habe, ist mir fast die Kinnlade heruntergefallen!! 
Mein Lieblingsköfi ist allerdings der Gründling und je eine halbe größere Grundel. Bei ganzen Grundeln habe ich es schon erlebt, daß der Bauch geöffnet und die Organe weggefressen wurden...


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bei ganzen Grundeln habe ich es schon erlebt, daß der Bauch geöffnet und die Organe weggefressen wurden...


Und das sind dann definitiv keine Grundeln. Das machen Krebse oder Krabben.


----------



## Los 2 (3. Mai 2022)

Habe es heute früh auch endlich mal ans Wasser geschafft.
War ein reines Grundel Festival, die gab es heute in allen Größen, da hatte keine anderer Fisch auch nur den Hauch einer Chance


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Ich nehm einfach mein uraltes Wickelbrett auseinander, dann hab ich erstmal genug Kork.
Mal gucken ob ich in die Grundel genung Kork reingefummelt bekomme das die auftreibt, sollte aber eigentlich machbar sein. Sofern ich denn eine fange...


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich nehm einfach mein uraltes Wickelbrett auseinander, dann hab ich erstmal genug Kork.
> Mal gucken ob ich in die Grundel genung Kork reingefummelt bekomme das die auftreibt, sollte aber eigentlich machbar sein. Sofern ich denn eine fange...


Willst du dann damit auf Aal fischen ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Zander. Aal mit zwei Stellfischruten, Zander mit der Grundrute. Einfach mal rausfeuern und schauen ob was passiet. Besser als die dritte Rute komplett ungenutzt zu lassen


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zander


Angelst du nicht auch in NRW ? Oder in Niedersachsen ? Wegen der Schonzeit Zander ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

OH SHIT! Das hab ich total vergessen...Schande über mein Haupt...Ist absolut richtig, den darf ich noch gar nicht beangeln. Gut dass du das erwähnst...Das kommt davon, wenn man Fischarten selten beangelt. Hatte ich echt gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.
Naja, dann geh ich ahlt auf Aal mit Grundel 

Ne ohne Spaß, dann mit Grundelfetzen oder wie könnte man die Montage präparieren? Ich mein, ist ja dasselbe wie bei Barsch. Wenn Hecht Schonzeit hat und ich auf Barsch angle kann es ja trotzdem passieren, dass mir nen Hecht einsteigt.


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Mai 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ecke Lünen konnte ich da schon gut abräumen, was Aal angeht …
> Allerdings bin ich zu anfangs immer DEK…


Das ging früher auch gut....inzwischen lohnt sich das da leider nicht mehr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Hatte mir sowas für Grund auf Aal gedacht, reicht aber nicht für Köder und Haken. Und größer will ich das Stück nicht wählen. Also erstmal nur 2 Ruten bis Zander wieder frei ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Grundelausbeute 5min. Sind inzwischen schon wieder 3 Stück mehr...


----------



## Los 2 (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Grundelausbeute 5min. Sind inzwischen schon wieder 3 Stück mehr...


Genau wie bei mir heute früh.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Ich kann mich vor Grundeln hier grad kaum retten...So geisteskrank. Egal, werden alle eingefroren für Zander


----------



## Los 2 (3. Mai 2022)

Ja sind prima Köderfische, ich hab meine auch alle mitgenommen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Mal gucken, ob/wann der erste Aal dazwischen ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Ich muss eine Rute reinholen, sonst hab ich nachher keine Würmer mehr...oder kleine Grundel an eine Rute. 2 sind auch schon wieder tot... können nix ab die Viecher


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Schnauze voll


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Reicht erstmal. Sind die nervig alter...also so schlimm war es letztes Mal bei weitem nicht...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Mai 2022)

Ich schlage mal vor, zuerst gezielt auf Grundeln zu angeln. Beißt keine, kann man es ruhig mit Würmern als Köder versuchen. 
Ich glaube, große  Grundelpopulationen gibt es nur sporadisch, an anderen Stellen fehlen sie ganz. 
Dann können die Tauwürmer stundenlang unbegrundelt liegen bleiben, bis der 1. Aal oder Karpfen beißt. 
Die Erfahrung konnte ich machen, wo eine Hafenmauer an die Steinschüttung herankommt und wo diese in eine Spundwandstrecke übergeht. 

Unter Brücken hatte ich auch noch keine Grundeln, an Spundwandstrecken auch noch nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Es hört nicht auf Leute...ich könnt kotzen. Mache jetzt an die andere auch ne Grundel..hat so keinen Sinn. Ich habe eigentlich bei Wurm und Aal immer ein besseres Gefühl, aber ganze Nacht nur Grundeln fangen bringt halt auch nix


----------



## Zmann (3. Mai 2022)

Du solltest dich in "Vincent die Grundel" umbenennen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Alter wat ne Denunzierung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Hab ich mit ner Grundel überhaupt ne gute Chance auf Aal? Oder gehen da eher die Zander drauf ?


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Auch wieder am Start


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Pass auf, erstes Bild von hanzz gleich Grundel


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Pass auf, erstes Bild von hanzz gleich Grundel


Die hab ich nur zwischen den Steinen grad gesehen. 
Bisher auch der einzige Hinweis heut auf Fisch 
Nen Hänger hat mir grad den Twister Schwanz geklaut 
Dann halt so


----------



## Los 2 (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich bei Wurm und Aal immer ein besseres Gefühl, aber ganze Nacht nur Grundeln fangen bringt halt auch nix


Wenn es dunkel wird lassen die Grundelbisse nach, die gehen zeitig schlafen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Grad vor lauter Blauäugigkeit mal wieder mit Wurm versucht -> Grundel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Wie schade, die Grundelbisse lassen nach


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Leute ohne Witz...Die Grundeln fressen mir die Innereien aus meiner Köderfischgrundel raus...alter ist das krank...Jetzt weiß ich warum die alle hassen.


----------



## Blueser (3. Mai 2022)

Grundeln? Was ist das?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

Schrittzähler zeigt über 11000 Schritte.
Ich gebe für heute deprimiert auf und sage dem Kuckuck der hier Kuckuck macht gute Nacht.
jkc scheiß Statistik


----------



## Blueser (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wovon du sprichst


Wir haben hier (noch) keine. Gott, schütze uns davor!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Ich wünsche dir nur das Grundeligste!


----------



## yukonjack (3. Mai 2022)

Immer schonend wieder zurücksetzen die kleinen Scheißerchen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2022)

ich sitze auch, am MLK..vor ein paar Minuten den Anblick den man sich wünscht. Alle drei Posen an den Stellfischruten weg. Einer auf Köfi, einer auf Tau und einer auf Made. Der letzte war lütt und schwimmt wieder. Die anderen beiden habe ich in den Eimer verfrachtet ich alter Gesetzesbrecher


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2022)

Ey,.voll Stress hier..Nummer vier, wieder auf Made, wieder zu klein. Und Nummer fünf direkt hinter her, auf KÖFI, der geht Ü70


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Grundeln? Was ist das?


Soll ich dir welche zum Aussetzen schicken?  Wollhandkrabben könnte ich auch noch mit ins Paket stecken...


----------



## Jan_Cux (3. Mai 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Immer schonend wieder zurücksetzen die kleinen Scheißerchen.


Ne invasive Arten, muß man töten...  mir ist schon klar das es nicht ernst gemeint ist, so wie mein Thread mit dem schicken....


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Mai 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Wenn es dunkel wird lassen die Grundelbisse nach, die gehen zeitig schlafen


Das ist leider nicht an allen Gewässern so.....


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die hab ich nur zwischen den Steinen grad gesehen.
> Bisher auch der einzige Hinweis heut auf Fisch
> Nen Hänger hat mir grad den Twister Schwanz geklaut
> Dann halt so
> Anhang anzeigen 405645


Da gibt's auch echt viele Grundeln...Machst ne kleine Grundel dran fängst wieder eine...oder die Krabben nerven dich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ey,.voll Stress hier..Nummer vier, wieder auf Made, wieder zu klein. Und Nummer fünf direkt hinter her, auf KÖFI, der geht Ü70
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heftig ..gute Stelle erwischt, hier geht nix.
Auch über den Steinpackungen?


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Da gibt's auch echt viele Grundeln...Machst ne kleine Grundel dran fängst wieder eine...oder die Krabben nerven dich


Du fängst ja dennoch prächtige Fische. 

Vor mir waren da heut auch zwei Spinner und haben je einen Hecht gefangen. 
Haben mir also 2 Hechte vor der Nase weggefangen. 

Irgendwer muss ja Schuld sein


----------



## Gert-Show (3. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Wir haben hier (noch) keine. Gott, schütze uns davor!


Ich kann, falls mir lecker Wurst (Brat- und Knack-) versagt werden sollte, auf der Durchreise einige Exemplare gezielt deponieren.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Heftig ..gute Stelle erwischt, hier geht nix.
> Auch über den Steinpackungen?


Aber natürlich. Alternativlos. Stehe jetzt bei 6 Stück. Aber bei 3 im Eimer ist es geblieben. Zwei Bisse auf Köfi noch verkloppt. Schlange mag heute genauso gerne Grundeln,.oder sogar noch mehr. Habe mit der einen Köfi Ruten mehr Bisse gehabt als mit Made und Wurm zusammen. Mal schauen ob da noch was kommt,.Stündchen mache ich noch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Mai 2022)

Sehr geil, dann scheinen sie ordentlich langzuziehen da bei dir. Darf ich noch fragen, welchen Köfi und wie angeködert?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Was nen Mist...Da bekomm ich grad nen richtig vorsichtigen Biss, ich warte etwas weil ich dachte das ist nen Aal. Ich schlag an und was kommt zum Vorschein? Nen verdammter Zander...40cm auf Erdwurmbündel... Schöne scheiße, natürlich Haken schon im Schlund.


Naja, was will man machen...
Ich fahr jetzt jedenfalls nach Hause


----------



## DenizJP (4. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter wat ne Denunzierung


Heul net!


----------



## kingandre88 (4. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Heul net!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405665


Grundelfetischist wäre auch was


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Es gibt dennoch was Positives zu berichten. Schaut her!


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Es gibt dennoch was Positives zu berichten. Schaut her!


und jetzt ab in den Backofen  
Bei mir war gestern um 0:00 Uhr ferierabend. War wie abgeschnitten. Kein Zupfer mehr.
Aber schlecht ist was anderes.

Vincent_der_Falke 
Ich biete die Grundel einfach im Maul gehakt ca. 10-15cm über der Packung an der Stellfischrute an.
Da bei uns die Zander absolut mit dem Laichen beschäftigt sind, passiert da auch echt nix seit Wochen.
Wenn die fertig sind fangen wir dann auch häufig mal auf Wurm oder Maden schon die ersten zerfledderten.
Auf Grundel klappt das dann natürlich auch super.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Dachte ich auch und dann fang ich ausgerechnet son Mini auf WURM


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Ach übrigens Leute, ich habe für dieses Wochenende Freitag-Sonntag nen Grundelansitz geplant, mit Zelten und so. Hat wer Lust?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Mai 2022)

Mir ist heut Nacht eine prima Idee zur Grundelplage eingefallen:
Man muß die Viecher einfach überlisten! 

Das bedeutet: Mit Futter satt machen! 
Grundfutter mit Maden, Haferflocken, Mais, Cornflakes, Getreide bzw. Partikelmix versehen und VOR dem Aufbauen 2 - 3 Bälle da einwerfen, wo die Wurmköder angeboten werden sollen... 

Mit Sicherheit sind die Grundeln dann schon satt und lassen eure Würmer bestimmt in Ruhe!


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mir ist heut Nacht eine prima Idee zur Grundelplage eingefallen:
> Man muß die Viecher einfach überlisten!
> 
> Das bedeutet: Mit Futter satt machen!
> ...


Ernst gemeint ?

Die werden nicht satt.
Wenn man die mit dem Futter wenigstens auf 50-60cm Größe ranzüchten könnte


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit sind die Grundeln dann schon satt und lassen eure Würmer bestimmt in Ruhe!


Der war gut......


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint ?
> 
> Die werden nicht satt.
> Wenn man die mit dem Futter wenigstens auf 50-60cm Größe ranzüchten könnte


 Schon versucht?


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Schon versucht?


Jo. Im Selbstversuch. Ich wachse dann nicht in der Länge, nur in der Breite. 


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Grundfutter mit Maden, Haferflocken, Mais, Cornflakes, Getreide bzw. Partikelmix


Schmeckt aber auch scheisse


----------



## yukonjack (4. Mai 2022)

Ich war nun auch schon 3x in diesem Jahr los.  5 Kaulbarsche und einen Wels 15cm. Was beneide ich euch um eure Gewässer.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Mai 2022)

Quasi live vom Wasser

Aus dem 4. Stock im Frankfurter Osthafen nen fetten Karpfen gesehen 

Schätze nen 20 pfünder oder mehr


----------



## feko (4. Mai 2022)

Es gibt für mich kaum was schöneres als einen dicken Flusskarpfen zu erwischen.
Auf der Stadtstrecke sind mit Sicherheit noch stärkere karpfen unterwegs.
Halt nicht ganz einfach die zu finden und auch zu fangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Quasi live vom Wasser
> 
> Aus dem 4. Stock im Frankfurter Osthafen nen fetten Karpfen gesehen
> 
> Schätze nen 20 pfünder oder mehr


20 Pfund ist aber nicht fett


----------



## fishhawk (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 20 Pfund ist aber nicht fett


Kommt auf die Länge an, auf die sich diese 20Pfd verteilen.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Mai 2022)

War echt groß 

Vermutlich schwerer aber ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kommt auf die Länge an, auf die sich diese 20Pfd verteilen.


Stimmt schon. Vor allem wenn man von sehr weit weg und oben schaut.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Mai 2022)

Dank Regen sau viel dreck im Wasser 

Dennoch erfolgreich 

Fetter 75er


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Petri, schöner Aal


----------



## DenizJP (4. Mai 2022)

Mia san mia


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Petri, geile Schlange


----------



## DenizJP (4. Mai 2022)

Danke 

Der hier hart härter gekämpft wie der Größere


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Mai 2022)

Chunge wat du wieder rauszuppelst


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wieso also sollten die Karpfen die Boilies fressen


Dann mach ne Muschel dran.


----------



## hanzz (4. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> alle den 35kg Schuppi fangen wollen.


Dann würde ich schnell das Bild wieder löschen, sonst hast du am Wochenende gar kein Platz mehr


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann mach ne Muschel dran.


Ich glaub das bringt noch weniger. Ich erhoffe mir eher etwas durch "Auffallen".


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Mai 2022)

Sitze seit xx Jahren mal wieder an einem Weiher/Teich/See. Würmer liegen auf Grund unter bzw. an überhängenden Büschen. 
Diesmal keine Grundelplage, aber ne stark befahrene Straße neben mir. 
 Dafür aber aus- und einpacken vom Gerät direkt am Angelplatz ins Auto!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Mai 2022)

Straße macht gar nichts, die ist ja nicht erst seit gestern da


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Mai 2022)

Es läuft! 2. Fisch innerhalb von 10 min. auf die linke Rute, der erste war ein Karpfen so um die 48 cm...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Mai 2022)

Fetter Giebel (oder Karausche?)! Nice, petri. 
Wie groß ist der See eigentlich?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Mai 2022)

Wunderköder Wurm! 3.Fisch....alle durften wieder schwimmen. Fisch Nr. 2 ist, glaub ich, ein Giebel. Gewässergröße, keine Ahnung...






So sieht mein Erfolgsvorfach aus:


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (5. Mai 2022)

Die Armen Würmer sind zum Gruppensex verdammt in den letzten momenten ihres lebens


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Mai 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Die Armen Würmer sind zum Gruppensex verdammt in den letzten momenten ihres lebens


So möchte ich auch mal Sterben.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Mai 2022)

Bei mir regnets jetzt und ich hocke unterm Schirm. Rechts liegt Wurm, links ein 10 cm Gründling. Mal abwarten, wo es den nächsten Biß gibt....
Die Fledermäuse haben mich noch etwas geärgert, weil die oft gegen eine Schnur geflogen sind... Gehört halt dazu.

Jetzt sind sie weg, mit nassen Fledern fliegt es sich schlecht... Mache mindestens solange, bis es zu regnen aufhört. Bei uns hat der Zander ein MM von 60 cm, vielleicht kommt noch ein großer.... Letztes Jahr wurden hier insgesamt nur 3 Aale gefangen, hoffentlich sind noch mehr drin !

Für Vincent: Dieses Gewässer ist 1,6 ha groß.... Melde mich wieder, wenn ein weiterer Fisch gebissen hat und im Kescher oder im Eimer ist!


----------



## vollek (5. Mai 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

So, Camp steht, sau geiler Spot. Hier läuft der See, an einer der wenigen Stellen, flach rein. Mega. Jetzt erstmal deepern und dann Ruten legen.


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Erstes Mal. Mal sehen, erst mal senken. Hab keine Köfis mit. Hoffentlich sind paar Fischis da.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Ruten liegen


----------



## jkc (6. Mai 2022)

Viel Erfolg, ich bin später auch wieder beide Nächte raus.
Wie / womit fütterst Du und noch keine Probleme wegen dem Zelt / Liege an dem Gewässer gehabt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Zum Futter/Köder:

1 Rute: Naturebaits Fermented Banane 16mm mit 12er Dosenmais Poppi rechts vorm Busch.

2 Rute: Naturebaits Strawberry Scopex Poppi, 16mm.

3 Rute: 2xNaturebaits GLM 16mm.

Auf jede Rute dann die entsprechenden Boiles gefüttert und zusätzlich hab ich auf 3 Ruten ca 1kg GLM Groundbait verteilt. Verfeinert wurde das mit nem Schluck Faktor X Liquid. Alles Naturebaits.

Das wars im Prinzip. Mal schauen. Brassen laichen, sonst hätte ich vermutlich jetzt schon 3 Stück gefangen.


Bzgl Zelt/Liege. Wieso Probleme, was meinst du? Abgesehn davon, dass ich das Zelt schon wieder aufm Ameisennest platziert habe, ist eigentlich alles ok


----------



## DenizJP (6. Mai 2022)

wegen der Keine Böden im Zelt Regelung?

wobei ich das da auf den Fotos eh net erkennen kann


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Boden ist drinne, wird hier toleriert. Verstehe dieses "Gesetz" eh nicht. Die Begründung ist, wie bei so vielen Dingen, absolut hanebüchen


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Allen ein Petri Heil am Wasser. 
Senken ging super. Der Gründling sammelt sich zum Laichen.


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Angeln scharf


----------



## jkc (6. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Boden ist drinne, wird hier toleriert. Verstehe dieses "Gesetz" eh nicht. Die Begründung ist, wie bei so vielen Dingen, absolut hanebüchen


Joar in die Richtung halt, LFV Gewässer waren diesbezüglich manchmal schwierig. Am Kanal muss ein Schirm z.B. eine einzelne Mittelstange haben sonst ist's nach Wasserschutzpolizei ein Zelt und Zelt nix gut.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Echt bescheuert...


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)




----------



## Zmann (6. Mai 2022)

Petri Heil Mathias,schön wieder ein paar Bilder von dir zu sehen!
Vielleicht komm ich heute Abend auch noch ans Wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2022)

Endlich zokker   

Sitze auch


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2022)

Heute auch mit Zelt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Geil! Viel Erfolg


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. Mai 2022)

Na da ist ja die ganze Elite auf Pirsch, wünsche Euch allen ein Dickes Petri....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Ein fettes Petri in die Runde! Bin auch wieder dabei, diesmal statt Wurm 7 cm Köfis, dabei ein Gründling. 
Aal, Forelle, Wels, Zander, einer für alle und alle für einen! 
Heute Nacht bei uns wohl kein Regen zu erwarten, Schirm liegt im Auto.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Mai 2022)

Typisches Welsgewässer. Zieh was raus!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Wirklich sehr attraktives, kleines Bächlein


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Mal sehen, was in den nächsten 5h geht...


----------



## DenizJP (6. Mai 2022)

Viel Erfolg.

Ich geh heut Abend erst so ab 22 ans Wasser mit nem Kumpel.


Gefühlt gibt es im Main außer Aal (und ab und zu Waller) nix mehr xD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Auf Aal über Nacht?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Flach wien Brett. Mal gucken, ob ich hier richtig sitze oder ob der Fisch sich ganz woanders aufhält. Ist halt nicht ganz sooo einfach in nem größeren See (ich such schonmal nach Ausreden)


----------



## DenizJP (6. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke 

nee so 22 bis 1 denk ich.

Aufgrund Job und Familie kann ich nicht zu beliebigen Zeiten angeln leider


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Hab mich ins flache gelegt, 1m ist es hier. Ist in der Nähe wo ich ich Gründlinge gesenkt hab. Mal sehen ob ein paar Aale vorbei kommen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Da kann man nur neidisch werden. Boot und son krasses Gewässer...


----------



## Niklas32 (6. Mai 2022)

Ich starte auch mal in den ersten Aalversuch des Jahres. 


Petri allen am Wasser. Zupft was raus!


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Mai 2022)

Bei mir beginnt heute auch offiziell die Bootssaison. Wünsche alle die sitzen beste Fänge. Sitz dicht am Schilf und hoffe es laicht schon was....meine beste frühjahrsstelle   sofern Laichfest ist...


----------



## Zmann (6. Mai 2022)

Ja Männers,da ist ja richtig was am Start heute,meine Ruten sind jetzt auch scharf...mal sehen was kommt...maximale Erfolge allen die sitzen!


----------



## kridkram (6. Mai 2022)

Petri allen die draußen sind.  Ich bin auf dein Ergebnis gespannt Zokker! 
So sieht mein Abend aus


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Hier ist ja richtig was los heute, so viele Angler. 
Ich fang dann mal an.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Mai 2022)

Na das geht ja gut los bei dir.
Fettes Petri  zum 1.Aal  2022.
Ich bin noch bisslos obwohl ich die ruten auf wurm ausgelegt habe .


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Ja ist der erste 2022 Paul. Besonders dir wünsche ich was  
allen anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. Mai 2022)

Danke Zokker  , es wird...
An der Größe muss ich leider weiter arbeiten. Vielleicht knapp 45 und sehr dünn. Den hol ich mir nochmal in 8 Jahren. Wünsche alle die noch sitzen beste Fänge


----------



## DenizJP (6. Mai 2022)

Aal bisher Flaute heute Abend 

Dafür nen 60er Zander auf Grundel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Mai 2022)

Und bei mir wachen glaub ich so langsam die Brassen auf. Grad von nem komischen Biss ausm Dämmerschlaf gerissen worden, zum Glück hing das Vieh nicht


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2022)

Hier auch flaute. Pieper sind an, ich hau mich aufs Ohr.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Mai 2022)

Bei mir ist auch Flaute, die einzigste Abwechslung haben bisher die Fledermäuse gebracht, die in die Schnur geflogen sind und das Glöckchen ging.... Solange das die Enten nicht genauso machen...  

Deniz, Petri zum Zander! 60 ist das Mm bei uns, der Durchschnitt hat knappe 50 cm, da wird es schwierig. 
Der Mond ist jedenfalls nicht zu hell... Morgen Nacht mache ich wieder Wurm drauf, warum auf meine Köfis gar nix geht, noch nicht mal ein Döbel, verstehe ich nicht... 
Matze, gutes Nächtle!


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Mai 2022)

Meiste geht hier auch nicht, aber ich will den Zokker Mal nicht alleine lassen


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Mai 2022)

Sitzen auch am D-E-K...Kollege hatte vorhin den ersten Aal..56 cm auf Tauwurm


----------



## DenizJP (7. Mai 2022)

Sodele

Schöner 81er


----------



## Niklas32 (7. Mai 2022)

Hier ging nichts. Das Maximum war eine Krabbenschere. So gingen viele Anhiebe ins leere. 

Petri zu den Aalen


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Mai 2022)

Petri...Hier bei uns ist wie tot..Keinerlei Aktivät vorhanden


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Mai 2022)

Petri Deniz,  ab 80 ist für mich  n Aal  kapital und nicht jeden Tag zu bekommen. Mit dem 2 und 3. Aal des Abends bin ich jetzt fast beim Meter50 leider, verteilt auf 3 Fische.immerhin ging der letzt schon gegen 60 cm.alle schwimmen wieder


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Petri zu euren Aalen! Seit ca. einer Stunde treibt sich an meinem Platz im Wasser ein Biber rum, das ist die einzigste Aktivität hier. Ich pack ein, bringt nichts mehr. 
An alle die noch weitermachen, guten Fang und fette Beute!


----------



## Zmann (7. Mai 2022)

Bei mir war auch nichts,Petri den Erfolgreichen!


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2022)

Petri Deniz, schöner Aal .

Petri auch an Aalzheimer. Kennt man ja gar nicht von dir ...  nur ein Aal 

Ja Paul, nur Kleinkram. Hatte eben auch zwei, so 40 und 50. Merkt man schon am Biss, spielen nur rum und ziehen nicht ab.


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Mai 2022)

Stimmt, hab mittlerweile den 4.. leider kommt keine so richtige Freude auf, aber ist eben kurzweilig...ist aber bei uns hier immer so zum Saisonstart aber es kommen später auch die grossen und darauf warte ich.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Mai 2022)

inextremo6 
Hier an meinem Streckenabschnitt vom Main werden von mir und Kollegen interessanterweise oft kapitale Aale gefangen 

Seit letztem Jahr 12 oder mehr Stück 70 bzw 80+ gefangen 

Kollege hat allein dieses Jahr schon mehrere 70+ , 80+ und 2x 90+ gefangen


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Mai 2022)

Ja das hab ich schon oft auf YouTube gesehen da gibts diverse Videos drüber. Bei mir am See hatte ich erst einen 90er.80er schon öfter.....
Hier wird aber jedes Jahr auch sehr stark besetzt und daraus den einen zu fangen, der schon 15 bis 20 jahre schwimmt, ist schon fast ein 5er im Lotto.


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2022)

Die werden nicht größer. Bischen über 50, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Vom Lokusdeckel geweckt...War ja eigentlich klar. Zum Glück, wegen Laich, hält sich das sehr in Grenzen


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2022)

Na geht doch.


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Mai 2022)

Sehr gut, so soll es sein..bei mir ist jetzt ruhig, aber ich bleibe noch. Keine Lust nach Hause zu fahren


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2022)

und es hätten noch 2 mehr sein können ...  hatte noch 2 Bisse die so 30-40m Schnur genommen haben, hingen aber nicht


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (7. Mai 2022)

Zugegeben schon von gestern Abend. Hat an der feinen 40 Gramm Spinne wirklich Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Zokker, ich bin übrigens zur Adoption frei
Am Wasser bin ich auch auszuhalten, also?


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zokker, ich bin übrigens zur Adoption frei



Wo ist der Haken?
Sag mal erst warum deine Eltern dich nicht mehr wollen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo ist der Haken?
> Sag mal erst warum deine Eltern dich nicht mehr wollen?


Ich bring zu wenig Fisch Heim...


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2022)

So einen kann Zokki auch nicht gebrauchen. 
Sonst muss er seine Aale noch teilen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So einen kann Zokki auch nicht gebrauchen.




Ein Angler ist nur so gut wie seine Gewässer


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2022)

Moin,
ich war dann vorgestern auf Pirsch in der Ostsee bei bestem Wetter. Die Meerforellen wollten bzw konnten nicht mehr , weil die anderen Kollegen in die Ostsee Einzug gehalten haben und das in Massen. Ok ein paar durften mit, wurde filetiert und sind direkt in die Pfanne gewandert...kann Mann mal haben...
TL


----------



## Bootsy48 (7. Mai 2022)

Egal ob es beißt oder nicht.... Für solche Morgenstimmung am Wasser lohnt sich der "Aufwand" immer.... 
Lediglich der Belag auf dem Wasser von Pollen hemmt den Spaß etwas mit feinen Geräten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Leute, ich schmeiß mich weg
Wollt euch grad mal zeigen, wie krass das hier mit den Muscheln ist. Ich hol eine raus, guck etwas genauer und sehe dann DAS! Schaut selbst


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Mai 2022)

Petri Paul und Matthias. Das kann sich von der Anzahl doch ganz gut sehen lassen
 Ich hatte gestern einfach ein bisschen Pech. Habe 2 gute Aale auf Köfi durch ausschlitzen verloren, einer ist mir beim rausheben abgefallen. War nicht mein Tag. Aber so ist es halt manchmal


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2022)

Ach Aalzheimer,
ist doch nicht schlimm, weißt doch , mal gewinnt der Angler und mal gewinnt der Fluss


----------



## zokker (7. Mai 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Seele (7. Mai 2022)

Weil's ein so schöner Beauty ist post ich den mal.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Mai 2022)

Super schöner Fisch


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Weil's ein so schöner Beauty ist post ich den mal.



Naja........ok.
Der Karpfen ist aber auch ganz hübsch.

Petri Heil allen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## kingandre88 (7. Mai 2022)

Petri den Fängern...Bei uns ging gar nix mehr


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. Mai 2022)

Mein Sohn hat gerade 10 Minuten seine Montagen liegen da kam schon das erste Bild
Läuft bei ihm wieder


----------



## yukonjack (7. Mai 2022)

Bootsy48 schrieb:


> Egal ob es beißt oder nicht.... Für solche Morgenstimmung am Wasser lohnt sich der "Aufwand" immer....
> Lediglich der Belag auf dem Wasser von Pollen hemmt den Spaß etwas mit feinen Geräten.


Sag ich auch immer wenn ich nix gefangen habe


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Mahlzeit Boys


----------



## yukonjack (7. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Boys


Super gekocht/gebraten. Aber wie standsicher ist dein Brenner/Kocher ?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

=0...Das Ding ist nur ne Notlösung bis der Coleman Sportster endlich mal wieder verfügbar ist...

Deshalb muss ich das alles auch immer im Zelt machen, weil der Kernschrott schon beim kleinsten Windzug kaum noch Flamme an die entsprechende Kochutensilie abgibt...

Wobei ich korrigiere: Der Stand an sich ist ok, es ist eher das "Kochfeld" was fürn Popo ist von der Stabilität her


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> =0...Das Ding ist nur ne Notlösung bis der Coleman Sportster endlich mal wieder verfügbar ist...
> 
> Deshalb muss ich das alles auch immer im Zelt machen, weil der Kernschrott schon beim kleinsten Windzug kaum noch Flamme an die entsprechende Kochutensilie abgibt...
> 
> Wobei ich korrigiere: Der Stand an sich ist ok, es ist eher das "Kochfeld" was fürn Popo ist von der Stabilität her



Habe mir gestern nen Kocher/Brenner für die Kartusche CV 470 (mit Ventil) von CampingGaz  bestellt. Die hat ne ziemlich große Auflagefläche und steht relativ gut kippstabil (auf ebener Fläche).
Die Kartusche reicht ewig  und bei Wind bastle ich mir einen provisorischen Windschutz, sonst geht zuviel Hitze und Gas verloren, zudem dauert das erhitzen vom Kochgut ewig...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Auf Dauer kommt für mich eh nur der Coleman in Frage. Will definitiv Benzin und kein Gas. Hat für mich mehr Vor-, als Nachteile.

Um welchen Kocher handelt es sich bei deinem?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Coffee Time. Die Unmengen an Karpfendrills schlauchen ganz schön


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Leute, was zur Hölle ist das für ein Tier?


----------



## Trotta (7. Mai 2022)

Eine Stabwanze.








						Stabwanze – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Minniemouse (7. Mai 2022)

Jungtier des Wasserläufers?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Krass, sind angeblich recht selten. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was es alles in diesem Tümpel gibt. Quasi alles, nur keine Karpfen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Minniemouse schrieb:


> Jungtier des Wasserläufers?


Nene, ist ne Stabwanze. Das Teil ist viel größer als nen ausgewachsener Wasserläufer und sieht auch ganz anders aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Platzregen + Wind, wie ausm Nichts...Mal schauen, ob das die Biester aktiv macht. Sowieso schon wieder viel zu trocken dieses Jahr...


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. Mai 2022)

Sohnemann hat heute wieder einen Lauf
Ich verstehe das bei dem nicht, ich habe mich früher schwerer mit den Karpfen getan
Alle bisher im Flachwasser gebissen, da wo schon ein wenig Vegetation vorhanden ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Wo angelt der denn, das der einen Karpfen nach dem anderen fängt und gefühlt keinen kleinen, nur dicke?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wo angelt der denn, das der einen Karpfen nach dem anderen fängt und gefühlt keinen kleinen, nur dicke?


Das ist ein See in Köln, in dem Verein ist er erst dieses Jahr neu eingetreten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich auch nur ein Gewässer mit so nem Bestand hätte. Naja, der LFV hat eins, aber das ist 120km entfernt (was nicht das Problem ist) aber leider wimmelts da von EPS. Und der Verein tut nix dagegen. Da war ich 3 Wochenenden und nie unter 5 Fischen nach Hause gefahren. Bis ich dann einmal den EPS zu spüren bekommen habe und eine Woche perversen Juckreiz hatte.

Seitdem gehe ich da nicht mehr hin. Sehr, sehr schade...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Hab mal eine Rute umgelegt. Zugegebenermaßen recht weit weg vom Zelt (50m ca), aber der Fisch kann rennen, das ist nicht das Problem. Sorge mach ich mir da eher um das Tackle. Aber naja, no risk no fun. Soviel ist hier eigentlich nicht los was Diebstahl angeht


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Rute umgelegt.



Sehr ruhig bei dir Vinc.
Gibt es keine Ecke wo ein bissl Wind drauf steht?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Der Wind steht mal hier, mal da. Absolut unkonstant... Aktuell siehts so aus. Kann gut sein, dass in den anderen Seeteilen der Wind besser steht. Auf den Fotos sieht man ja nur 1/3 der Wasserfläche


----------



## Mescalero (7. Mai 2022)

Was ist EPS?


----------



## Blueser (7. Mai 2022)

Eichenprozessionsspinner


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was ist EPS?



Eichenprozessionsspinner 

ah zu spät


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (7. Mai 2022)

Ah, danke.


----------



## Mescalero (7. Mai 2022)

Die sind hier vor Jahren ein massives Problem gewesen, dann hat man die chemische Keule geschwungen, ich glaube an zwei Jahren hintereinander und seitdem ist Ruhe. Sicher sind dabei auch andere Insekten über die Klinge gesprungen aber die Mistviecher sind nachhaltig weg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Ein Glück habe ich ausversehen den großen Ridge Monkey gekauft. Das Teil ist eine dermaßene Allzweckwaffe, absolut geil. Da brauchste keine Pfanne mehr...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die sind hier vor Jahren ein massives Problem gewesen, dann hat man die chemische Keule geschwungen, ich glaube an zwei Jahren hintereinander und seitdem ist Ruhe. Sicher sind dabei auch andere Insekten über die Klinge gesprungen aber die Mistviecher sind nachhaltig weg.


Tja, LFV halt. Keine Ahnung was die mit der ganzen Kohle machen. Besatz schonmal nicht, Gewässerpflege naja, EPS müssen entfernt werden sonst kann man das Gewässer vergessen...


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Mai 2022)

Wie ihr hier schon sehr richtig erkannt habt, habe ich für morgen und meinen ersten Tripp in diesen Jahr, nur das allernötigste Eingepackt.


----------



## thanatos (7. Mai 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> habe ich für morgen und meinen ersten Tripp in diesen Jahr


ich wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil - aber sei nicht zu leichtsinnig ! Nicht so schwer schleppen !


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil - aber sei nicht zu leichtsinnig !


Ich pass schon auf. Aber versteh ma. Ich hatte schon entzugerscheinungen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Bin auch wieder draußen, heute etwa 150m stromab von der Stelle gestern. 
Diesmal hängen Würmer dran. Hoffe, das die S - Kurve die strategisch bessere Wahl ist und ich vom Biberbesuch heut Nacht verschont bleibe... 

Vincent: Wie der Kocher heißt, weiß ich nicht genau. Es ist das Nachfolgemodell des Bleuet CV 470 von CampinGaz, den kannst du an die Kartusche an- und abschrauben, wegen besseren Transportes. Was für einen Brenner verwendest du, einen für Stechkartuschen? 

An alle die am Wasser sind oder erst kommen, ein dickes Petri! 
Jetzt muß ich mir eine neue Grundmontage binden, der Reißverschluß meines Futterals hat gestern Nacht die Schnur ungünstig eingeklemmt....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Hab den Campin Gaz 206s. Brauchte irgendwas günstiges zur Überbrückung weil ich dachte, den Coleman gib es bald mal wieder...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Der Coleman ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht! Auch dein kleiner Kocher leistet großartiges, die leckeren Ergebnisse hast du uns ja schon gezeigt... 

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wie ködert ihr eure Tauwürmer an, aufziehen (mit Köder- oder Wurmnadel?) oder mit mehrmaligem Einstechen um den Haken wickeln?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Grad erster Deckelbiss auf weit entfernte Rute natürlich

Hing nicht, 2 16er Murmeln drauf


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

1, 2, 3, ne dicke Mutti, die wünsch ich mir herbei


----------



## Mescalero (7. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wie ködert ihr eure Tauwürmer an, aufziehen (mit Köder- oder Wurmnadel?) oder mit mehrmaligem Einstechen um den Haken wickeln?


Kommt ein bisschen auf die Größe (auch des Hakens) an. Meist steche ich den Haken quer durch, im ersten Viertel ungefähr. Dann falten und im letzten Viertel nochmals aufspießen. Oder ich schneide den Worm mittig oder wenn er sehr groß ist auch gedrittelt durch und hake die Teile mittig. 
Aufziehen ist mir zu viel Gefummel,. Um den Haken wickeln und x-mal Einstechen tut dem Wurm nicht gut, bilde ich mir ein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Der Coleman ist bestimmt auch nicht schlecht! Auch dein kleiner Kocher leistet großartiges, die leckeren Ergebnisse hast du uns ja schon gezeigt...
> 
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wie ködert ihr eure Tauwürmer an, aufziehen (mit Köder- oder Wurmnadel?) oder mit mehrmaligem Einstechen um den Haken wickeln?


Jetzt erst gesehen irgendwie. Per Hand die erste Hälfte aufziehen, den Rest wickel ich 2 mal rum. Zumindest bei Tauwurm. Und Tauwurm immer halbiert, kein Mensch braucht nen ganzen Tauwurm. Juckt den Aal auch nicht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Chonge, watn fetter platscher grade...wenn das man nicht die Mutti ist, die sich gleich meinen Boilie gönnt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Chonge, watn fetter platscher grade...wenn das man nicht die Mutti ist, die sich gleich meinen Boilie gönnt


Hatte ich gestern mehrmals, war aber nur'n Bieber, gibt's bei Dir auch welche?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Mai 2022)

Hier an dem See noch keinen gesehen. Der platscher kam aber auch eher aus Seemitte, Bieber planschen doch eher am Ufer


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Mai 2022)

Meistens sieht man sie auch nicht, man hört (und erschreckt sich immer) die nur... Spielt sich bei mir meistens nur 3m vor meinen Füßen ab... 
Na in deinem Fall war das bestimmt 'n fetter Karpfen... 

Habe heute Mittag mein letztes Stück Karpfenfilet genossen, jetzt will ich Räucheraal! Gestern ging auf Köfis nix, auf Wurm bis jetzt auch nix... 
Ob der Mond vielleicht schon zu hell ist?


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ob der Mond vielleicht schon zu hell ist?



Das glaub ich nicht, gestern Abend lief es mäßig aber Aale haben gebissen zwar nur Schnürsenkel und einer naja um die 45cm leider zu tief geschluckt hab ihn erst mal im Eimer mitgnommen und leider hat er es nicht geschafft


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Mai 2022)

Hier ist es jetzt total neblig und kalt geworden, ich würde mich auch übern Schnürsenkel freuen!  Aber gar keinen Fisch?!  Und das schon 2 Tage in Folge... 
Na ja, am Donnerstag hatte ich immerhin 1 Karpfen, ein Giebel und 2 (untermaßige) Zander... Glaube, dieser Fluß funktioniert erst bei einer höheren Wassertemperatur....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Alter hat mich der Fullrun grad volles Pfund ausm Schlaf geklingelt. Ich dachte schon jetzt endlich. Nach Aufnehmen der Rute, nix...

Bin noch nicht ganz sicher...Kann auch ne extrem kräftige Brasse gewesen sein. Wobei vom Abspulen her eher Karpfen. Normal hängen die Karpfen bei mir aber. Vielleicht wars auchn kleiner. Er hat aber nicht dauerhaft gespult. Es war aber für ne Brasse, zumindest wie ich die Bisse kenne, ein sehr langer run. Für'n Karpfen allerdings auch etwas seltsam. Vielleicht wars ein Brarpfen xD. Naja, ich werds nicht erfahren.

Egal, puh ich hab erstmal 180 Puls grad
Einfach geil wenn man so derbe vom Bissanzeiger wachgeklingelt wird


----------



## hanzz (8. Mai 2022)

Ein Traum ist in Erfüllung gegangen 
Am Gewässer meiner Kindheit einen Hecht gefangen.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2022)

Es tut einfach nur gut.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (8. Mai 2022)

In der Nacht lief bei Sohnemann seltsamerweise nichts, aber heute früh ging es dann weiter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Ok, das Mysterium um den Karpfenähnlichen run gestern Nacht hat sich soeben geklärt... Hatte grad wieder son run, guckt euch den fettgefressenen Lokusdeckel an, alter...

Hätten alle Bisse gehangen wären es diese Nacht bestimmt 5 von den gewesen^^. Dafür das die laichen ist das schon krass.
Feederanglers Paradise der See hier


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Frühstück


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)




----------



## u-see fischer (8. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ........ Hatte grad wieder son run, guckt euch den fettgefressenen Lokusdeckel an, alter.........



Der hat bestimmt einiges von deinem Futter gefressen, denke aber da ist auch extrem viel Laich drin. Angelaicht hat diese Brasse bestimmt nicht.

Auch wenn nicht Zielfisch, Petri zur Brassen.





hanzz schrieb:


> Ein Traum ist in Erfüllung gegangen
> Am Gewässer meiner Kindheit einen Hecht gefangen.


Petri zum Hecht. Würde mich glatt interessieren was das für ein Gewässer ist, aus dem ein Hecht, offensichtlich auch kein Riese, einen Traum in Erfüllung bringt.

Allen anderen natürlich auch ein fettes Petri.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Der zweite Deckel heut Morgen lief auf nem ganz anderen Spot ohne Futter ab. Und der war auch so fett. Denke einige haben noch nicht abgelaicht und sind kurz davor


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2022)

Also im Boot stehen und drehen geht noch nicht so gut. Länger als zehn Minuten halte ich wegen der Schaukelei nicht durch.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Also im Boot stehen und drehen geht noch nicht so gut. Länger als zehn Minuten halte ich wegen der Schaukelei nicht durch.


Shit happens. Das gehört nunmal mit dazu. Wird schon noch.


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Mai 2022)

Petri Heil




Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok, das Mysterium um den Karpfenähnlichen run gestern Nacht hat sich soeben geklärt... Hatte grad wieder son run, guckt euch den fettgefressenen Lokusdeckel an, alter...
> 
> Hätten alle Bisse gehangen wären es diese Nacht bestimmt 5 von den gewesen^^. Dafür das die laichen ist das schon krass.
> Feederanglers Paradise der See hier



Hast mal gemessen und gewogen???


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Wollte eigentlich messen, hatte Zollstock aber noch beim Aaltackle vergessen. Wiegen wollte ich nicht weil ich keine Lust auf den ganzen Schleim in der Wiegeschlinge hatte.

Aber aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die Durchschnittsgröße hier bei ca 60-70cm liegt. Von ca 100 Brassen, die ich hier letztes Jahr gefeedert habe, war keine unter 50.


----------



## warrior (8. Mai 2022)

[/QUOTE]

Panierter Brassen ?!?
Gibt es keine Matte?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Genau, kam direkt so inne Pfanne 
Mit Absicht noch 2, 3 mal im staubtrockenen Sand am Ufer gewälzt, für den extra Pfiff 

Nein Spaß beiseite. Grundsätzlich hast du Recht. Aber ich kann dir sagen: Jede Brasse die du kescherst trägt mehr Schaden davon, als wenn du sie am feuchten Ufer ablegst. Ich habe keinen der Fische gekeschert . Und hättest du die andere Seite des Fisches gesehen hättest du bemerkt, dass kaum Sand am Fisch gehaftet hat.

Also immer man locker durch die Hose atmen, du bist mit Sicherheit auch nicht in jeder Lebenslage der Musterangler


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2022)

Jou, also bei uns war es auch ein geschäftiges WE, auch wenn es fast bis zum Schluss so aussah, als wären keine Zielfische in der Nähe, Ruten mit dem Boot ablegen, Partypeople, Spazier- und Gassigänger, Alandbeifänge zwischen 3 und 5 Uhr morgens, Grillabend mit Besuch..also für Unterhaltung war gesorgt. Nur die gute Hoffnung erfüllte sich nicht. Normalerweise gebe ich dann auf die zweite Nacht auch nicht mehr viel, aber durch den Wetterwechsel gestern Abend hatten wir noch ein letztes Fünkchen Hoffnung, zumindest auf sowas wie nen "Lucky Punch", naja um 3.00 Uhr rasselte dann der nächste Aland rein und die Motivation die Rute neu auszulegen konnte keiner von uns beiden aufbringen.
Gegen 6.30 Uhr morgens schrillte  ein Dauerton ausgehend von der kürzesten Rute und ein 19,65kg Twotoneschuppi für meinen Kollegen krönte die Session doch noch. Aber es kam noch besser und nach einem weiteren Alandbiss lief die Rute nochmals ab, dass wir beide doch noch mit fettem Zielfisch auf der Habenseite nach hause fahren.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Eingewickelter, Flossen-Abbrech-Karpfen?!?
Hast du keine größere Abhakmatte?


----------



## jkc (8. Mai 2022)

Die Matte ist eins A und der Kommentar ähnlich daneben wie nen ungewollten Beifang in den Sand zu klatschen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Ja, die Matte ist top! Der Fisch muss nur einmal schlagen und...Naja, über abgebrochene Flossen muss ich dir mit Sicherheit nichts erzählen.

Nichts desto trotz hast du dir diesen Fisch verdient


----------



## DenizJP (8. Mai 2022)

Hat gekämpft wie ein Großer 

Hechtangeln an der Baitcaster ist Fun!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Kommt drauf an. Habe mir mal ne BC Kombi bei Ali gekauft, die Rolle ist top, aber die Rute steif wien Brett. Da hab ich das WG/Stockverhältnis ein wenig unterschätzt^^


----------



## DenizJP (8. Mai 2022)

Ok 
Da ist die Qualität womöglich noch entscheidender wie bei einer normalen Spinnrute 

Hab ne Daiwa Zillion als Rolle auf ner Major Craft.
Wobei die auch recht hart ist


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich wünsche Dir viel Petri Heil - aber sei nicht zu leichtsinnig ! Nicht so schwer schleppen !


Ey, ich bin Gewichtheber. Also ich stehe mehrfach am Tag auf.


----------



## kridkram (8. Mai 2022)

War heute mal auf Forellen. Hatte mehrere kleine Bafos und diese hier von knapp 40.


----------



## ado (8. Mai 2022)

Hab mich nochmal für zwei Stunden ans Wasser begeben. Selber kleiner Fluss neue Stelle - versuchen und lernen. Mal gucken was passiert


----------



## Jan_Cux (8. Mai 2022)

Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Ich vermisse die kleinen Flüsschen...war so geil damals


----------



## Packy (8. Mai 2022)

Mein erster auf Grundel (jemals) und direkt stolze 75cm, sowie keine 15 Minuten am Wasser 

Und dann auch noch mind 3 andere Angler in der Nähe.
Ich war dieses Jahr 10x am Wasser, jedes Mal an einer neuen Stelle und habe "schon" 7x Aale gefangen. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, und das auch noch für LFV Gewässer (aber Kanäle).
2015 bis 2017 habe ich mir den Arsch abgesessen und keinen einzigen Aal gefangen


Edith... Man verdammt. zweiter Biss, wie immer mehrmaliges Ziehen, ich gebe ihm 10 Sekunden und zack, Hänger. Jetzt tut sich nichts und es ist 30 Minuten her.
Nein es war keine Bieber oder Fledermaus Attacke.


Habe meinen Beitrag hier mehrmals editiert. Zu deprimierend alles zu erzählen. Leider nur mit Birnenblei und nicht Tiroler Hölzl, der Aal wird sich bedanken für Wochen da unten zu hängen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Mai 2022)

Geiler Aal. 75cm ist schon ordentlich was dran. LFV Gewässer sind gar nicht so verkehrt, aber teils nicht so einfach.

Dattel-Hamm-Kanal oder wo warste? Kenn mich bei den LFV Kanälen nicht aus, angel nur an den Seen oder am Mittellandkanal


----------



## Packy (9. Mai 2022)

Rhein-Herne-Kanal. Er hatte im übrigen noch nichts im Magen und der Haken saß tief, der erste dieses Jahr mit Schwimmblasenwurmbefall. 

Den zweiten musste ich dann mit Haken zurücklassen. Echt naiv von mir, mich sicher zu fühlen und ihn vorm Anhauen ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## Niklas32 (9. Mai 2022)

Wer nicht schlafen kann, erlebt wenigstens einen tollen Sonnenaufgang. 






Zwei Stunden haben ich diverse Köder durchs Wasser gezerrt. Nicht eine einzige Aktion gab es. Leicht frustrierend, wenn alle paar Minuten das Wasser um einen herum explodiert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Was meint ihr, die Karpfen fangen wohl sehr bald auch an zu laichen, oder? Soll ja diese Woche richtig warm werden...
Rede von See mit ca 5-10m Wassertiefe


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2022)

Also hier ist es lange noch nicht so weit.
Vmtl. nicht vor Mitte Juni selbst wenn es jetzt endlich mal warm wird.

In ganz flachen Gewässern evt. auch schon Ende Mai/Anfang Juni.


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2022)

Wir hatten am WE im See an der Oberfläche 15 Grad. Das dauert bei uns schon noch ne Zeit bis die laichen. Vermute jetzt wird es erst mal wärmer, kurz bevor es so weit ist geht die Temperatur durch Regen mal nochmal runter und danach geht's dann flott.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (9. Mai 2022)

Mein Vereinsgewässer hat eine maximale Tiefe von knapp 5 Meter und erwärmt sich relativ schnell
Hier bei uns geht es ab 17/18 Grad los, das könnte nächste Woche der Fall sein, z.Z. hat das Wasser 16 Grad
Meist war es Mitte Mai der Fall
Bei mir hier am See, der eine Tiefe von bis zu 14 Meter hat und mit der Maas verbunden ist hat das Wasser 15 Grad 
Hier passiert nie etwas vor Ende Mai


----------



## Jaym (9. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
leider keine aktuelle Statusmeldung, aber besser spät als nie 

Ich war gestern noch mal kurzfristig mit leichter Ausrüstung an unserem kleinen Fluss in Dorfnähe. Die Hoffnung war, einen Aal zu überlisten...
Ich war dann gegen 20.45 aufgebaut am Wasser und beide Ruten waren mit Grundmontage und Tauwurm drin. Kurz darauf 2 Bisse kurz hintereinander aber leider nichts, was verwertbar gewesen wäre.

Bei der Kontrolle meiner 2. Rute merkte ich extremen Widerstand beim Einholen und mein heftigster Drill aller Zeiten begann.... da muss was großes dran sein, dachte ich noch. Irgendwann allerdings dämmerte es mir, dass sich ein Fisch wohl in Form eines Bisses bemerkbar gemacht hätte... naja. Weiter einkurbeln und siehe da: Kapitaler Ast.... weiter einkurbeln und AHA! Kapitale Fremdmontage mit dran. So eine Montage habe ich allerdings auch noch nie gesehen..... 6 Gramm DAM Aalpose wild ausgebleit und als Köder? Ein Noris Shakespeare Spinner!

Ist so eine Montage ein Ding? Benutzt man sowas? Dachte erst ich hätte 2 verschiedene Montage eingeholt, die sich verknotet hätte. Kennt ihr Montagen dieser Art?

Ansonsten ging leider nix, war aber dennoch ein aufregender Abend dank dem Fang der Montage. So ist das Gewässer wieder etwas sauberer


----------



## Snâsh (9. Mai 2022)

Jaym das ist keine Montage und hat auch keinen Sinn....
Sowas erlebt man beim Angeln immer öfter. Wir hatten Ende letztens Jahres am Rhein einen "jung/unerfahrenen baseballcaptragenden ey Bruder" Angler der uns nach Stahlvorfächern angeschnorrt hatte damit er seine Käsewürfel besser anbieten kann.
Wir hätten Ihm ja wirklich gerne geholfen, aber bei entsprechender Anmache von der Seite wird professionell ignoriert. Einfach zu dämlich. Zusätzlich mit Roller im Naturschutzgebiet usw.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Das sind mir die besten. Wahrscheinlich nichtmal nen Angelschein. Bin immernoch dafür, dass jedes Vereinsmitglied die Berechtigung dazu hat sich Angelscheine zeigen zu lassen. Mindestens dann, wenn etwas "auffällig" ist.


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2022)

Die Berechtigung zu fragen hast Du ja (nur ist Dein Gegenüber nicht verpflichtet die Papiere zu zeigen), ebenso dazu die Polizei oder Fischereiaufsicht zu rufen.
Ich habe vor 2, 3 Jahren Mal ne Futterkorbmontage gefunden, die mit nem vorgebleiten Gummifisch / Swimbait beködert war.
Bzgl. Karpfenlaichzeit denke ich, dass es in tiefen Gewässer erst noch mindestens 1, wahrscheinlich sogar eher 2 warme Wochen braucht, in flachen kann es jetzt schnell gehen, wir waren z.B. schon bei 17°c Oberflächentemperatur, jetzt noch 3, 4 warme Tage zum aufheizen und dann nochmal 3, 4 damit die Biester Zeit zum ablaichen haben, dann könnte es sogar durch sein. Wahrscheinlich verzögert es sich aber trotzdem, weil's nach paar warmen Tagen auch wieder kälter werden soll.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Ja Berechtigung zu fragen ist ja gut, wenn der Gegenüber aber nicht verpflichtet ist zu zeigen bringt mir das auch nicht so viel^^.
Aber ich bin schon ziemlich froh, dass an den LFV Gewässern hier jetzt regelmäßig kontrolliert wird.

Bzgl Laichzeit: Da ich dieses WE nicht kann wird sich mein nächster Ansitz wohl weiter verzögern. Ich denke übernächstes WE könnte es dann schon soweit sein mit laichen. Wäre halt doof, wenn ich mir genau während der Laich freinehme. Finds es immer schwierig das so genau auszumachen mit dem Laichen. Da müsste man schon wirklich an den See fahren und mal schauen, ob man ein paar Liebesspiele entdecken kann.


----------



## Vanner (9. Mai 2022)

Man fängt auch während der Laichzeit Karpfen, laichen ja auch nicht alle auf ein mal. Spotwahl ist dann aber sehr entscheidend. Wir haben zur Zeit 17,3°C, die Bleie sind schon seit Tage dabei, lange dauert es dann nicht mehr bis die Karpfen los legen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Ja ja die geliebte Spotwahl...Um ehrlich zu sein? Ich habe keine Ahnung wo die Biester stehen. Da musste einfach so derbe viel Zeit reininvestieren. Am kleinen See war ich ja letztes Jahr schon erfolgreich, da musste ich aber auch erst etlich Male blanken bis es endlich geknallt hat. Allerdings ist der See nur ca 14 Ha groß und nicht so verwinkelt, da ist das alles bissl "leichter".

Naja, aber das machts ja auch aus. Umso geiler ist es dann wenn sich nach und nach Muster abzeichnen. Wenn man dann wenigstens Beifang hat gehts ja auch. Ist dann zwar kein Zielfisch, aber auch kein Blank^^


----------



## DenizJP (9. Mai 2022)

Ich hab mal am Vereinssee einen beobachtet wie er einen Gummifisch ca 10cm an einer Pose angeboten hat....


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hab mal am Vereinssee einen beobachtet wie er einen Gummifisch ca 10cm an einer Pose angeboten hat....


Ich sogar gesehen wie einer mit Wobbler auf Grund nen Hecht gefangen hat......


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Quasi auf Grund abgelegt wie einen toten Köfi??


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich sogar gesehen wie einer mit Wobbler auf Grund nen Hecht gefangen hat......


Ich habe tatsächlich auch letztes Jahr einen Versuch gemacht, mit (Schwimm-)Wobbler und Abreißstein am Grund in der Rheinhauptströmung einen Fisch zu fangen, habe auch keine Zweifel, dass das Bisse gibt, Schwachpunkt sehe ich eher in der Bissverwertung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> am Grund in der Rheinhauptströmung



Ja mit Bewegung druch Strömung sollte das klappen.
Im See eher nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Also mal ganz ehrlich...Bevor ich nen Kunstköder auf Grund ablege nehm ich doch wohl lieber nen toten Köfi...


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Quasi auf Grund abgelegt wie einen toten Köfi??


Genau


jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich auch letztes Jahr einen Versuch gemacht, mit (Schwimm-)Wobbler und Abreißstein am Grund in der Rheinhauptströmung einen Fisch zu fangen, habe auch keine Zweifel, dass das Bisse gibt, Schwachpunkt sehe ich eher in der Bissverwertung.


Mit Bewegung geht das sicherlich, warum auch nicht. Ob der Köder jetzt Bewegung über den Grund macht oder Stationär dürfte nicht so wichtig sein. Aber im See passiert da relativ wenig


----------



## Snâsh (9. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Genau
> 
> Mit Bewegung geht das sicherlich, warum auch nicht. Ob der Köder jetzt Bewegung über den Grund macht oder Stationär dürfte nicht so wichtig sein. Aber im See passiert da relativ wenig


Ich kann mir vorstellen das ein Gummi mit Rückenbeköderung z.B Pintail an einer Pose am Buhnenkopf in der Kehrströmung mal so richtig produktiv ist. Immer in der heißen Zone, gute Eigenbewegung durch die Wellen und die Strömung und vor allem keine lauten Geräusche auf der Buhne. Rute einfach festgeklemmt, Pose dümpelt ja von alleine im Kreis....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Mai 2022)

... und Hänger kriegste so auch nicht! War wohl so auch der Gedanke vom "6gr. Aalposenangler mit Spinnerbeköderung: Er wollte nur eine bestimmte Wassertiefe abfischen und er fürchtete sich vor Montageverlusten durch Hänger.... Hat ihn jetzt doch erwischt und die 3€ für die Pose sind auch weg.... 

Ich habe mal erlebt, als ich in meinem Flussbach eine Posenmontage mit Maden eingezogen habe, daß ein Hecht hinterherkam. Das 1. Mal, wo ich mir gewünscht habe, daß er nicht hängen bleibt (14er Haken, 0,15er Vorfach). 

So kam es dann auch, beide glücklich....


----------



## Blueser (9. Mai 2022)

Für solche Arten von Montagen mit Kunstködern bieten sich Sbirolinos an. Man erreicht mit kleinen Spinnern etc. beachtliche Weiten und kann je nach Sbirolino verschiedene Tiefen abfischen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (9. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich auch letztes Jahr einen Versuch gemacht, mit (Schwimm-)Wobbler und Abreißstein am Grund in der Rheinhauptströmung einen Fisch zu fangen, habe auch keine Zweifel, dass das Bisse gibt, Schwachpunkt sehe ich eher in der Bissverwertung.


Habe ich mit einer Seitenarmmontage im Rhein gemacht und meinen drittgrößten Zander damit gefangen.
- 220Gramm Blei
- eineinhalb Meter über dem Blei einen Dreiwegewirbel angebunden
- daran ein 1,5Meter Vorfach 
- und hieran einen zweiteiligen Schwimmwobbler befestigt
- das Ganze an einer 4,20er Brandungsrute gefischt

Die Geschichte war aus der Not geboren, da ich meine Tauwürmer und Köderfische vergessen hatte aber meine Wobblerkiste war dabei. 
Ist zwar etwas tricky zu werfen aber wenn er mal liegt und man das laufen in der Strömung merkt, die Rute steil abgestellt, das war es schon. Gehakt hat sich der Fisch damals selbst.

Ich habe das auch nie wieder gemacht aber funktioniert hat es.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Zum Glück nur eine Grundel bisher. Scheinen hier nicht zu stehen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Aal Biss gehabt, habn noch zappeln gemerkt, ausgeschlitzt. Hab auch etwas früher angeschlagen dieses Mal, wollte nicht das wiedern Zander so tief schluckt. Schade, war kein ganz schlechter


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Hat zwar locker Maß, wäre mir aber eigentlich etwas dünn. Müsste ich den nicht mit Haken zurücksetzen würde er wieder schwimmen, so kommt er halt mit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Die Bisse kommen unfassbar zaghaft. 3 mal losgelassen die Sau


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)




----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Mai 2022)

Die Haken werden die von alleine wieder los...


----------



## Jan_Cux (9. Mai 2022)

Opa hat die immer lebend mitgenommen und in einem Fass gehältert, nach einigen Tagen lagen die Haken am Grund des Fasses. Opa ist seit 40 Jahren Tot und muß Petra nicht mehr fürchten. Wir heute wissen natürlich das wir den Aal sofort Waidgerecht erlegen müssen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Haken werden die von alleine wieder los...


Digga ich weiß... schön ist es trotzdem nicht. Also kommt er mit wenn er locker Maß hat .

Nr 3. Der Schwimmt aber wieder. War noch kleiner als der erste. Zwar auch Maß, aber der darf Schwimmen. Is ja nix dran


----------



## Packy (9. Mai 2022)

Na Petri, scheinst ne gute Stelle gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

In der Tat. Das Verrückte ist: Die Ruten stehen nur 15m auseinander und 6 von 7 Aktionen auf einer Rute. Manchmal ist es echt komisch


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Die Haken werden die von alleine wieder los...



Keine Frage nur bei meinem letzten der tief geschluckt hatte der hat geblutet ohne Ende erstmal in den Eimer und nach 1/2 Std hatte er es hinter sich.
Da muß der Haken verdammt schlecht/gut getroffen haben.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

So Aale ausgenommen und eingefroren. Ist ja immer bissl mühselig mit den Fischen, aber Übung macht den Meister.

Die Stelle werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal merke, war gar nicht so schlecht. Mit dem, den ich verloren habe, hätten es 4 sein können. Plus 3 Bisse die losgelassen wurden. Sehr geile Kurzsession. So langsam gefällt mir der Kanal. Auch das Drillen mit der Stellfischrute klappt besser. Ich fahre einfach immer ein weiteres Teil ein, dann bekomm ich den Fisch recht gut Richtung Kescher. Aber so geil wie mit der normalen Rute wirds natürlich nie.

Wenn Zander Ende Mai wieder offen ist geh ich aber nur auf Grundel. Will jetzt den Aalbestand auch nicht mit aller Gewalt plattfischen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Wir heute wissen natürlich das wir den Aal sofort Waidgerecht erlegen müssen.


Was ich aber auch richtig finde. Bin kein Freund von Fische lange hältern. Hatte das auch mal nur über eine Nacht, da war der Aal schon japsend an der Oberfläche. Die verbrauchen dann doch mehr Sauerstoff als man denkt und ersticken lassen muss nun einfach nicht sein. Wenn mitnehmen, dann sofort plattmachen und gut ist


----------



## Blueser (10. Mai 2022)

Bei uns stellt sich die Frage nicht, da ist das Hältern im Eimer und das Mitnehmen lebender Fische verboten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die verbrauchen dann doch mehr Sauerstoff als man denkt und ersticken lassen muss nun einfach nicht sein.



Man muss nur das Wasser das gelegentlich wechseln/auffrischen.
Ersticken lassen geht nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss nur das Wasser das gelegentlich wechseln/auffrischen.
> Ersticken lassen geht nicht.


Ja, aber ich stehe ja nicht nachts dafür auf. Wie gesagt das war damals nur eine Nacht und mit kam es so vor, als ob der Sauerstoffgehalt schon danach sehr gering war. War auch nicht wenig Wasser gewesen.

Aber nun gut, ist ewig her und heute würde ich gar nicht mehr auf so eine Idee kommen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Meine Hände riechen immernoch nach Aal. Schon voll oft gewaschen, sind schon richtig trocken
Bin mal gespannt, wann der erste sich beschwert dass ich nach Fisch müffel


----------



## Fruehling (10. Mai 2022)

Ist es nicht sogar so, daß Aale im (geschlossenen) Eimer Streßhormone ausstoßen, an denen sie verenden, wenn das Wasser nicht regelmäßig gewechselt wird?

Ich meine, sowas im Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung gehört zu haben...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Ist es nicht sogar so, daß Aale im (geschlossenen) Eimer Streßhormone ausstoßen, an denen sie verenden, wenn das Wasser nicht regelmäßig gewechselt wird?
> 
> Ich meine, sowas im Vorbereitungskurs zur Fischerprüfung gehört zu haben...



Nee, das stimmt nicht. Beim Hältern von Aal muss man halt aufpassen, dass nur etwa 3cm Wasser im Eimer sind. Dann kann der Aal über seine Haut atmen. Viele Leute hältern Aal ganz ohne Wasser, nur feuchte Brennesseln oder Gras im Eimer. Das kann allerdings bei Kontrollen Ärger geben. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ganz doof ist es jedenfalls, 20cm Wasser in den Eimer zu tun und dann noch 10 Stunden zu sitzen. Dann ist der Aal erstickt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Ok, dann war das damals der Fehler den ich gemacht habe. Das wusste ich nicht mit dem Wasser.
Aber nun gut, heutzutage wird eh direkt Aaltöter, Herzstich und gut ist.


----------



## kridkram (10. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber 
Genauso ist es! Viele denken weil Aale in feuchter Umgebung sehr lange überleben können, das sie in einem Eimer mit wenig Wasser über längere Zeit auskommen. 
Wenn ich Aal im Eimer hältere, dann randvoll. Da kommt er problemlos durch die Nacht. 

Vincent_der_Falke 
Wenn ich im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen schon nachmittags angle und bis in den anderen Tag hinein bleibe, ist es mir schon passiert, das ich gleich am Anfang einen erwischt habe. 
Den dann killen und eventuell 15h ungekühlt aufheben.....
Nein Danke,  dann ab in den Eimer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Na gut, wenn du so lange Aalansitze machst wird das schon gehen mit Hältern. Muss man dann abwägen. Da ich nur Kurzansitze mache erledige ich die sofort.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So langsam gefällt mir der Kanal. Auch das Drillen mit der Stellfischrute klappt besser. Ich fahre einfach immer ein weiteres Teil ein, dann bekomm ich den Fisch recht gut Richtung Kescher. Aber so geil wie mit der normalen Rute wirds natürlich nie.



Ich habe es Dir ja angedroht  
Und warte mal ab, wie viele Aale du mit den Stellfischruten fangen wirst, wenn du eine Grundel auf Zander anbietest.

Zum Thema Aal/Haken und Keschern. Wenn die untermaßig sind, oder Dir zu klein, einfach direkt vorm Maul abschneiden und zurück damit,
ohne mit der Lösezange oder ähnliches zu hantieren. Ich habe das vor Jahren wirklich lange getestet, und gezielt auch untermaßige Aale die geschluckt haben mit nach Hause genommen und in ein Aquarium gesetzt. Spätestens nach 3 Tagen konntest Du die Haken wieder einsammeln. Wenn es hochkommt, kann man sagen, dass 1 von 10 daran eingeht. Auch die Guten, welche ich in meinem Eimer mit Pumpe hälter, bis ich Zeit finde mich darum zu kümmern, haben sich den Haken sehr häufig schon entledigt. Auch wenn die bluten, ist das nicht das 100%ige Todesurteil. Keschern tue ich Aale nur dann, wenn ich Sie mit der Rute, auch der Stellfisch, nicht mehr gehoben bekomme. Geht je nach Gemütslage ab 1Kg los, also ca. 80cm los.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Mit der Lösezange wühl ich sowieso nicht in den kleinen Aalmäulern rum, auf gar keinen Fall. Den letzten gestern habe ich auch ganz vorne abgeschnitten. Vorher nochmal kurz ins Maul geschaut wo der Haken sitzt. 

Bzgl. Stellfisch: Ja, der Tipp mit nicht ganz ausfahren war gut, macht das Handling deutlich angenehmer. Klar gehen Aale auch auf Grundel, dennoch rechne ich da dann doch eher mitm Zander als auf Wurm. Mal abwarten wenn die Zeit kommt. Erstmal dann erörtern, wo die Zettis sich aufhalten


----------



## Mefospezialist (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das Verrückte ist: Die Ruten stehen nur 15m auseinander und 6 von 7 Aktionen auf einer Rute. Manchmal ist es echt komisch


Die ohne Bisse stand stromauf?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Im Kanal hast du ja andauernd wechselnde Fließrichtung. Je später der Abend desto ruhiger wirds, bis es  dann irgendwann beinahe einem stehenden Gewässer gleicht. So hab ich das zumindest wahrgenommen


----------



## Blueser (10. Mai 2022)

Erster Ansitz dieses Jahr, eine mit Futterkorb und Boilie und die andere mit Pose und Wurm. Später kommt die Karpfenrute raus und dafür noch eine mit Wurm und Pose auf Aal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Watn Spot, geil. Hoffentlich liegt eine rechts vorm Schilf, Fischgarant. Die andere schön vor die Insel


----------



## Blueser (10. Mai 2022)

Genau so. Vorm Schilf wird schon reges Interesse durch die Pose gemeldet, aber noch nix verwertbares.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Mai 2022)

von solchen Spots kann ich nur träumen xD


----------



## Blueser (10. Mai 2022)

Dafür ist das Gewässer stark überfischt. Außer große Karpfen gehen da meist nur kleinere Fische ans Band. Von Zander und dicken Aalen kann ich nur träumen, Ausbeute letztes Jahr 2x Karpfen und 2x Aal. Alle so um die 60 cm. Gelegentlich mal eine kleinere Schleie oder ein kleiner Hecht. Brassen, Plötze und Rotfeder als Beifang. Aber schön ist es hier dennoch ...


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2022)

Ich versuche mein Glück auch mal wieder.


----------



## Blueser (10. Mai 2022)

Bis jetzt nur eine schöne 25er Plötze. Dafür hab ich einen bei uns sehr seltenen Gast gehört: die große Rohrdommel. Wusste garnicht, daß sie bei uns vorkommt.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Mai 2022)

Ich freu mich, dass die Rohrdommel sich bis in das Thüringer Becken vorgearbeitet hat...die Natur findet immer einen Weg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406244
> 
> 
> Ich versuche mein Glück auch mal wieder.


Knaller. Auf was gehts denn?


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Knaller. Wie gerne hätte ich da jetzt 3 auf Karpfen liegen


In meinem kleinlichen Bundesland darf man leider nur zwei Ruten nutzen. Zudem ist das fangen größerer Karpfen bei der Masse ab Seerosen bestimmt kein Vergnügen. Zusätzlich bezweifle ich etwas, dass es hier größere Karpfen gibt. Meine hatte alle einheitlich 45 cm. Von größeren Fischen habe ich noch nichts gehört 

Trotzdem schön, dass dir das Gewässer gefällt


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Knaller. Wie gerne hätte ich da jetzt 3 auf Karpfen liegen


Was, gleich 3 auf Karpfenliegen? Wir sind hier nicht bei _Wünsch dir was_.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich Schilf sehe werd ich immer hibbelig


----------



## hanzz (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schilf sehe werd ich immer hibbelig


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Was, gleich 3 auf Karpfenliegen? Wir sind hier nicht bei _Wünsch dir was_.


Ja bin das so gewohnt. Das ist ganz cool hier bei uns, an vielen Gewässern sind 3 Ruten erlaubt. Ob das natürlich grundsätzlich was Gutes ist sei mal dahin gestellt, kommt auch stark auf das Gewässer an


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406253


Sach nicht du sitzt grad auch am Wasser und ich nicht


----------



## Floma (10. Mai 2022)

Doch noch was im Eimer. 30 Meter rechts von mir seit 2 Stunden Jugendliche mit 2 Boxen im Kinderbettformat. Auf Wurmschaschlik ging nix, Fischfetzen auch nix, einfache Maden am 4er Karpfenhaken haben dann den Aal gebracht. Mal sehen, was die nächsten 10 Minuten noch geht, dann geh ich heim.
Edit: 61cm


----------



## hanzz (10. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sach nicht du sitzt grad auch am Wasser und ich nicht


Nee. Ist vom Wochenende, aber da würde es dir auch gefallen. 
Seerosen und Schilf 
Das ganze gegenüberliegende Ufer 
Ist zwar Badewanne und recht viel Kraut im Sommer, aber da sitzen nicht umsonst die Karpfenangler.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Auch richtig geiles Gewässer wie mir scheint


----------



## Niklas32 (10. Mai 2022)

Hier gab es nicht eine einzige Aktion. Selbst die Wollhände haben meinen Würmer in Ruhe gelassen. Sehr merkwürdig. Ich werde gleich mal zusammenpacken. 

Petri zum Aal, Floma. Mit Maden muss ich es auch mal wieder versuchen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Mai 2022)

Ist das eigentlich ein Teich oder ein Fluss an dem du sitzt?


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Mai 2022)

Guten Abend,  bei mir gab es endlich mal einen Aal der mit nach Hause  darf. Gute 65- 70cm.hat dieses Jahr lange gedauert.Jetzt kannst richtig losgehen. Allen die noch sitzen beste Fänge


----------



## Packy (11. Mai 2022)

Rhein-Herne-Kanal alles ruhig, aber immer wieder springende Fische. Wind Wind Wind, aber nichtmal einen Zupfer.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich ein Teich oder ein Fluss an dem du sitzt?


Falls du mich meinst, dann See. Ist ein kleiner See, bestehend aus drei getrennten Teilen. Bei Hochwasser wird das Teil allerdings in allen Bereichen durchgespült.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2022)

Läuft.


----------



## daci7 (11. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wenn ich Schilf sehe werd ich immer hibbelig


Ich saß Gestern auch an einer Schilfbucht. 




Bis auf einen Brassenbullen ging aber leider nichts. 
Das ist ein Privatsee - freu mich immer wenn ich mit darf. Immerhin gibts da Moosrücken bis 50pfd.
Grüße


----------



## xAzraelx (11. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke ...was haben deine Stellfischruten für ein Wurfgewicht? Verfolge die Sache jetzt schon die letzten Tage und bin angefixt von der Angellei. Zumal der MLK bei mir direkt 5min weg ist, würde ich das gerne auch mal versuchen. Währe super wenn du mir da was berichten könntest.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Müsste diese hier sein



			https://www.angelsport-welt.de/balzer-diabolo-stellfischrute-p-34630.html#produktdetails


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Rollen sind übrigens diese hier









						Okuma Longbow XT Baitfeeder LBXT-640
					

- Freilaufsystem- 5 + 1BB Lagersystem für weichen Lauf- Multi-Stop-Anti-Reverse-System- korrosionsbeständige Graphitkörper- elliptisches Getriebesystem- eloxierte Aluminiumspule- widerstandsfähiger Bügel aus Aluminium- RESII: Rotor-Ausgleichs-System- E-Spule- Schnur-Kontrollsystem auf der Spule...




					www.kl-angelsport.de


----------



## xAzraelx (11. Mai 2022)

Danke schön...schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## DenizJP (11. Mai 2022)

Die XTs hab ich als 5000er 2x im Einsatz.


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2022)

Ich versuche heute mal wieder eine Nacht. Bei der Wetterprognose der letzten Stunde wird mir aber etwas anders. Ab 2 Uhr soll es Gewittern und sehr windig werden. 
Ich werde mein Zelt gar nicht erst aufbauen und im Stuhl ausharren, mit der Option der schnellen Flucht ins Auto


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Mega geile Gewässer hast du da 
Zuppel wat raus, Wetter ist absolut fängig


----------



## Blueser (11. Mai 2022)

Selbe Stelle wie gestern, aber tote Hose.


----------



## Blueser (11. Mai 2022)

Beide innerhalb von 10 Minuten, der kleinere war zuerst, den habe ich eingepackt. Der größere schwimmt wieder. Dürfen nur 3 Edelfische mitnehmen, hoffe ja noch auf zwei Aale ...


----------



## Niklas32 (11. Mai 2022)

Schicke Karpfen. Petri. Viel Erfolg für die zwei Aale 

Mich hat eben nen fieses kleines Gewitter mit heftigem Regen erwischt. Der Kram ist nass, ich auch und am allerschlimmsten der Stuhl.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Mai 2022)

Petri Blueser! Bei den Stellen musste es früher oder später krachen. Haste dir nun auch verdient die Fische


----------



## Blueser (11. Mai 2022)

Petri Dank! Jetzt sind die Aale drann :
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und die Rohrdommel brummt sich in Hochzeitslaune ...


----------



## jkc (11. Mai 2022)

Joar, warum nicht.


----------



## Blueser (11. Mai 2022)

Na, hallo! Petri zum tollen Hecht   !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Mai 2022)

Fettes Petri den erfolgreichen und allen die am Wasser sind oder waren !!!

Ich bin in Dänemark zum ersten mal bisschen Dorscheln… Heute hatten wir 32 Stück im Boot, hier ein Bild von einen der besseren… Aber die geile Sause ist in zwei Tagen auch wieder rum… 
Macht echt mega bock die Dinger hochzupumpen …
Am ersten Tag gab es direkt ein fetten Sonnenbrand auf der Nase, da zerre ich heute noch von… Das angeln auf Platten und Alulatten sparen wir uns, leider ist eine Woche viel zu kurz… Ich bin mega zufrieden, da ich erst vergangen Samstag überhaupt den ersten selbst gefangenen Dorsch in der Hand hatte…
Bin auf jeden Fall infiziert …


----------



## Blueser (11. Mai 2022)

Zum krönenden Abschluss gab es noch einen Karpfen, schwimmt aber wieder. Die beißen sowas von zaghaft, fast wie eine Schleie oder ein vorsichtiger Aal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar, warum nicht.


Chunge, petri! Zuppelter einfach mal nen Meter raus


----------



## DenizJP (12. Mai 2022)

jo der jkc hat da echt ein gutes Gewässer ^^

hier am Main gibt es eh kaum Hechte, und auch am Rhein ist es kein Selbstläufer und schwierig ^^


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Ich hab auch einige Meterhecht-Gewässer, nur die Biester erstmal kriegen^^


----------



## DenizJP (12. Mai 2022)

Ich knack ja noch net mal die 80er Marke bei Hecht und Zander xD


----------



## Niklas32 (12. Mai 2022)

Die Nacht brachte außer Sturm und Regen überhaupt nichts. Ab 3 musste ich ins Auto flüchten. 

Im Anschluss habe ich an einem anderen Gewässer noch eine morgendliche Spinntour unternommen. 






Man könnte ja meinen, dass man, wenn man schon vor zwei Tagen einen Hecht auf den blanken Haken beim Ausloten der Aalroute fängt, auch einen mit der Spinnrute erhaschen könnte. 
Aber auch da tat sich nichts.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Kenn ich. Ziehste nen Deeper über die Oberfläche knallt nen Hecht drauf, wirfste 10 Sekunden später nen Wobbler hin -> Nichts


----------



## Fruehling (12. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich knack ja noch net mal die 80er Marke bei Hecht und Zander xD



Du kannst ja auch mal gar nicht angeln...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich knack ja noch net mal die 80er Marke bei Hecht und Zander xD


80er Zander fängste auch nicht mal so eben, aber Hecht? Mein Beileid .

Zander liegt mein Rekord bei 62 und Hecht bei 91


----------



## DenizJP (12. Mai 2022)

ich arbeite halt mit dem was ich habe xD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ich arbeite halt mit dem was ich habe xD


Wie ich bereits sagte: Ein Angler kann nur so gut sein wie seine Gewässer


----------



## Lord Sinclair (12. Mai 2022)

Ich probiere mein Glück gerade am Main auf Rapfen, die sind auch recht aktiv, wollen aber nicht an meine Köder…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Der Main ist so ein geiler Fluss. Vor allem im Vergleich zum MLK, allein was die Idylle angeht


----------



## Lord Sinclair (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Main ist so ein geiler Fluss. Vor allem im Vergleich zum MLK, allein was die Idylle angeht


Naja, leider werden die schönen Abschnitte immer weiter geschlossen und für Angler verboten…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Passiert zuviel Mist am Wasser oder weshalb?


----------



## Lord Sinclair (12. Mai 2022)

Keine Ahnung, es gab im letzten Jahr drei Stellen an denen ich kontrolliert wurde, wo ich seit Jahren fische und auch früher schon kontrolliert wurde, plötzlich hieß es hier dürfte ich nicht mehr Angeln. Schöne Stellen, wo nicht unbedingt mit Zuschauern zu rechnen ist und man seine Ruhe hat. Wollte mir deshalb eigentlich schon keine neue Karte mehr holen…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Was ist das denn für ein Schwachsinn?
Werden denn die Besoffenen Jugendlichen, die überall ihren Müll hinterlassen, auch weggeschickt? Oder ist das wieder so ein "Gegen Angler Ding"?

Unfassbar...


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Main ist so ein geiler Fluss. Vor allem im Vergleich zum MLK, allein was die Idylle angeht


Also ich weiß nicht was du gegen den MLK hast tolles Gewässer. Ruten sind beködert, zumindest teilweise.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Hab ich doch gar nicht abgestritten. Daher ja extra die Idylle erwähnt. Und da ist der Main schon ne andere Klasse


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie ich bereits sagte: Ein Angler kann nur so gut sein wie seine Gewässer


Das stimmt prinzipiell, im Fall von JKC würde ich aber sagen dass hier Erfahrung, Zielfisch-Fokussierung, Frust-Toleranz und Dauer die Erfolgsfaktoren sind. Ich befische den Main ebenfalls seit meiner Kindheit, hier sind auch kapitale Fänge möglich - wenn man jedenfalls diese Erfolgsfaktoren beachtet. Ich glaube das JKCs Playground eher Standard-Gewässer sind und keine Big-Fish-Gewässer - deshalb bin ich auch stets von seinen außergewöhnlichen Fängen begeistert


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Mai 2022)

Stimmt schon, Ausdauer macht sich irgendwann immer bezahlt.


----------



## Packy (12. Mai 2022)

Vorgestern nix und heute rappelts. Um 22 Uhr erst ein 40er Aal auf Wurm und keine 5 Minuten später ein 2 Männer Schuhgrößen großer Zander auf Grundel. Mein zweiter im Leben und ich darf ihn nicht behalten. Toll oder?


----------



## Gert-Show (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Main ist so ein geiler Fluss. Vor allem im Vergleich zum MLK, allein was die Idylle angeht


Die Idylle muss man suchen. Außerhalb der Ortschaften muss man immer mit Autobahn- und Eisenbahnbrücken sowie tieffliegenden Flugzeugen rechnen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2022)

Nach zwei Strippen auf Made ein guter 65er auf Grundel


----------



## DenizJP (12. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Main ist so ein geiler Fluss. Vor allem im Vergleich zum MLK, allein was die Idylle angeht


kommt drauf an wo...


FFM Innenstadt oder Höchster Ufer würde ich net gerade als Idylle bezeichnen...


----------



## Packy (12. Mai 2022)

Die anderen Zander springen 4m vor meinen Füßen und spielen mit meiner Grundel. Ich werd verrückt. Aber mir ist wohl klar warum, habe hier vorhin... EINE... Made rumkreuchen sehen. Da war wohl vormir hier auf Rotaugen aus und hat schon angefüttert. Leider aber auch die Krabben.
Es ist wolkenlos.
Ganz merkwürdig. Die Würmer werden von den Haken geknabbert aber die Grundeln bleiben dran und haben keinen Kratzer. Immer wieder gezupfe.


----------



## kingandre88 (12. Mai 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Nach zwei Strippen auf Made ein guter 65er auf Grundel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri...Ich war auch am überlegen, aber es hat hier vollkommen aufgeklart und meine Erfolge bei Mond sind sehr begrenzt....


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Mai 2022)

5.Strippen die auf Made oder Wurm kamen, gerade der zweite gute,.wieder auf Grundel...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Sehr geil, petri. Geh morgen Abend wieder an die Kanalstelle und lege auch mal eine auf Grundel


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Mai 2022)

Dabei ist es dann auch geblieben.
Habe um kurz nach zwölf eingepackt, da ich wusste, dass mich heute morgen 
der liebliche Ton des Weckers ins leben zurück holen wird.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Ich werd heut Abend solange machen wie mich meine Äuglein wach halten. Kurz eindösen ist ja leider nicht wegen Pose :/


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich werd heut Abend solange machen wie mich meine Äuglein wach halten. Kurz eindösen ist ja leider nicht wegen Pose :/


Ich werde es heute Abend auch mal versuchen.. Ob ich zum Rhein-Herne-Kanal oder Dortmund-Ems-Kanal fahre weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## hanzz (13. Mai 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Rhein-Herne-Kanal


würde ich persönlich bevorzugen.
Welche Ecke würdest Du da ca. anpeilen ?


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> würde ich persönlich bevorzugen.
> Welche Ecke würdest Du da ca. anpeilen ?


Kp ehrlich gesagt...Vielleicht Nähe Henrichenburg oder so...War da noch nicht oft.


----------



## Snâsh (13. Mai 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wo...
> 
> 
> FFM Innenstadt oder Höchster Ufer würde ich net gerade als Idylle bezeichnen...


Nicht wirklich ;-)


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Mai 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich ;-)


Quasi Streetfishing am Industriepark!

Jaaaa, ein neuer Begriff wurde geboren: *"Industriepark - Streetfishing"*
Oder gibt es den etwa schon? Dann nehmen wir einfach Industriepark-Fishing!

Kommen sie zum Industriepark-Fishing, wir versprechen Ihnen eine ganz besondere Idylle!


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2022)

Bin los. Sehr windig, die Bilder täuschen, lee Seite vom See. Jetzt erst mal senken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Eine mit Grundel, eine mit Wurm. Selbe Stelle wie letztes Mal. Mal gucken obs wieder so gut läuft. Auf jeden Fall scheint das ein recht grundelfreier Spot zu sein


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2022)

Ja, schauen wir mal wie es läuft. Angeln sind noch nicht drin. Erst mal Haken binden. Senken ging so. Mehr Ukis wie Gründlinge. 
Die Stelle ist hier eher bescheiben, an meine top Stellen ist Angeln nicht möglich ... zu windig. Muss auch etwas tiefer angel, so 2m.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Wie lange sollte man bei nem Biss auf Grundel warten? Hab ne sehr kleine Grundel drauf, ca 5cm


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Grad maßiger Zander auf Grundel gebissen, ein Glück ausgeschlitzt. Ich habs gehofft. 
Aber geil, schon wieder Aktion


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Toll, jetzt hing so ein Mini. Innerhalb 10 Sekunden geschluckt bis in den Rachen...Hab jetzt beide auf Wurm, bei den ganzen Zandern macht Grundel aktuell einfach keinen Spaß...


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2022)

Angeln scharf


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Mai 2022)

Sind auch am Start, aber nur Kurzansitz vom Steg windstill 85 % Mond und bisher kein Biss. Wünsch euch allen beste Fänge, vor allem Zokker  für jeden gebundenen Haken ein Aal


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2022)

Na na Paul, so viele will ich gar nicht haben. 
Dir ein fettes Petri Heil. 
Eben einen verhaften. Der hat 15min nur rumgespielt, ist nicht abgezogen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hab gerade wieder einen Biss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Grad auch nen mega vorsichtigen Biss gehabt. Zander sind rallig, Aale mal wieder vorsichtig


----------



## kingandre88 (13. Mai 2022)

Na Petri den Fängern..Sitze auch..Nichts, kein Zupfer, selbst Grundeln nicht aktiv.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Mai 2022)

Grade wieder. Typischer Aalbiss. Pose geht langsam unter, aber anstatt das er abzieht kommt sie kurze Zeit später wieder hoch


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2022)




----------



## inextremo6 (14. Mai 2022)

Petri Zokker,  sieht ja bald so aus als ob du auch noch Haken binden musst.
Wir hatten auch gerade nen kleinen Lauf mit 4 Aalen 1 Mini 2 bisl über 50 ,die wieder schwimmen und einen guten schätze so 65cm. Es wird immer besser.....aber wir machen bloss noch ne Stunde


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Mai 2022)

So, für mich heut kein Aal. Was aber nicht schlimm ist. Kann ja nicht jedes Mal klappen. Dafür gabs bisschen Aktion mit den beiden Zandern.

Btw: Heute Nacht ist übel hell, ich glaub das mögen se hier im MLK nicht so


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2022)

Irgend was ist ja immer.

Petri zum Aal Paul.
Hier brauchste auch keine Lampe. ZZ ist keine Beissphase, ich hau mich aufs Ohr.


----------



## jkc (14. Mai 2022)

Ratet mal, wer wieder spät dran ist.





Gute Nacht Aalangler


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2022)

Die Nacht kam nix mehr, nicht mal ein Biss. Angeln sind raus, es ist zu windig auf dem See. 
Hab mir eine überwindige Bucht gesucht. Mal sehen ob noch ein paar Adler vorbei kommen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Mai 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Angeln scharf
> Anhang anzeigen 406500
> Anhang anzeigen 406501


Moin, Mathias! Petri zu den beiden Schlangen, an welches Material hast du deine Haken (welche Größe?) gebunden, Geflecht oder Mono?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Mai 2022)

Mono und 2er Haken. Sieht man aufm Bild


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ratet mal, wer wieder spät dran ist.



Nicht zu, spät sondern zu früh  


Gruß Frank


----------



## zokker (14. Mai 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Gerade probiere ich mal einen Kurzansitz auf Wels, mal schauen. Nachdem ich die Grundrute gerade gelegt habe, taucht plötzlich direkt vor meinen Füßen ein riesiger bunter Karpfen auf, mit Sicherheit zehn Kilo. Keine Ahnung was das ist, ein Koikarpfen?


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2022)

Jupp das ist ein Koi. 
Petri für den Waller. Wasser sieht nicht zu verkehrt aus. Liegst im Flachen?


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Ja, relativ flach, wobei das Gewässer hier sowieso nicht so tief ist, mit Wurmbündel an leichter U-Pose… aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen insbesondere vom Spinnfischen her ist es fast noch ein bisschen zu früh, aber mal schauen… meine ersten (ordentlichen) Waller im Jahr habe ich im Main immer erst so gegen Ende Mai gefangen.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Mai 2022)

Das könnte ein Hi Utsuri sein vielleicht noch mit Gin Rin das kann man aber so schlecht sehen bessere Bilder wären gut


Gruß Frank
​


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ja, relativ flach, wobei das Gewässer hier sowieso nicht so tief ist, mit Wurmbündel an leichter U-Pose… aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen insbesondere vom Spinnfischen her ist es fast noch ein bisschen zu früh, aber mal schauen… meine ersten (ordentlichen) Waller im Jahr habe ich im Main immer erst so gegen Ende Mai gefangen.


Neee die sind schon lange am Fressen. Überall. Gerade jetzt sind halt die flachen Uferregionen Trumpf. 5m vom Ufer weg können da schon zu viel sein.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Am Fressen sind die schon, aber bei mir gehen die bisher immer frühestens gegen Ende Mai ran  zumindest beim gezielten Angeln auf Wels, beim Aal angeln hatte ich schon mal früher welche dran, aber eher kleinere bis 1 m…


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Am Fressen sind die schon, aber bei mir gehen die bisher immer frühestens gegen Ende Mai ran  zumindest beim gezielten Angeln auf Wels, beim Aal angeln hatte ich schon mal früher welche dran, aber eher kleinere bis 1 m…


Mit Verlaub, dann liegt es nicht am Waller


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Du willst damit sagen, dass ich nicht angeln kann…? Da ist wohl was dran…


----------



## Mescalero (14. Mai 2022)

Ich komme gerade vom Main, Stadtstrecke WÜ. Keine zehn Meter neben mir hat ein Waller einen Fisch gejagt (aber nicht erwischt), etwa 2 bis 3 m vom Ufer entfernt. Die sind definitiv schon aktiv.


----------



## Seele (14. Mai 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Du willst damit sagen, dass ich nicht angeln kann…? Da ist wohl was dran…


Nöööö, du musst nur anders oder an anderen Stellen dann angeln. Das klappt dann schon.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade vom Main, Stadtstrecke WÜ. Keine zehn Meter neben mir hat ein Waller einen Fisch gejagt (aber nicht erwischt), etwa 2 bis 3 m vom Ufer entfernt. Die sind definitiv schon aktiv.


Super, dann wird es bei mir ja nicht mehr lange dauern


----------



## Mescalero (14. Mai 2022)

Ich konnte ihn übrigens nicht ganz sehen aber das bisschen hat gereicht um zu erkennen, dass es kein Kleiner war. Auch kein 2-Meter-Fisch aber sehr deutlich über einen Meter!


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Fischaktivität ist hier an der Stelle wo ich gerade fische tatsächlich recht gut, wäre ideal mit der Spinnrute, das darf man aber erst ab 1. Juni im Frankfurter Bereich…


----------



## Lord Sinclair (14. Mai 2022)

Jetzt habe ich hier tatsächlich auch einen Wels rauben gesehen, aber der war klar unter 1 Meter..


----------



## Stulle (14. Mai 2022)

Ein bisschen neidisch bin ich schon auf die Leute im Boot.


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Mai 2022)

Die nächste spinntour war bis auf einen fehlbiss auch erfolglos. 





Einen dicken Hänger konnte ich schwimmend lösen. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Falle gleich mit ans Ufer gezerrt. Ich hatte echt auf ein paar neue Köder gehofft, aber ich war scheinbar der einzige trottel der das Ding eingesammelt hat. 






Heute Abend wird der Spot nach Aalen abgesucht. Vielleicht haben die ja Bock


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Mai 2022)

Ich dachte schon fast an eine alte Kanone, die aber irgendwie von der Lafette gefallen ist... Ein komplettes Geschütz hättest du aber nie allein rausgebrach! 

Schade nur, daß du den Wagen nicht "abernten" konntest, das hättest du Dir nach dieser Aktion echt verdient!


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon fast an eine alte Kanone, die aber irgendwie von der Lafette gefallen ist... Ein komplettes Geschütz hättest du aber nie allein rausgebrach!



Eher ein alter Bollerwagen, beim Kunden stand mal ein ähnlicher


Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (14. Mai 2022)

Ich kann kein Barsch 
Schnell im Wasser abgehakt.


----------



## Floma (14. Mai 2022)

Ich hoffe auf einen Vollmond-Aal. Köder im Mondschatten und Daumen drücken.


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Mai 2022)

Immerhin gibt es hier mal Aktionen. 


Petri allen am Wasser


----------



## hanzz (14. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406589
> 
> 
> Immerhin gibt es hier mal Aktionen.
> ...


Rotbarsch im Süßwasser?
Petri


----------



## Floma (14. Mai 2022)

Petri, Niklas32.
Hier sind die Fische im Vollmond-Modus. 2 Giebel, die längst im Bett sein sollten und jetzt auch noch eine untermaßige Schleie.

An einer Rute probiere ich gerade eine angepasste Montage, da ich kurz vorm Schilf mit leicht schlammigen Grund liege. Frei laufender Bodentaster. Bisher sehr zufrieden. Keine Tüdeleien und Fische können problemlos abziehen. An der anderen Rute mit Birne hatte ich jetzt schon zwei Anfasser nach denen nichts mehr kam.


----------



## DenizJP (14. Mai 2022)

Aal Nummer 5
Endlich gescheite Größe


----------



## inextremo6 (14. Mai 2022)

Fettes Petri Deniz, der sieht doch gut aus.
Bin auch noch am Start, aber bisher , so wie bei dir, erst 3 um die 50 . Hab jetzt mal auf köderfisch umgestellt. Das brachte gestern wenigstens noch nen guten 70er Zander, der leider wieder rein musste.Bei uns ist bis Ende des Monats noch Schonzeit


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2022)

Petri Leute, bei mir war die Seesion irgendwie der Wurm drin
Gestern nachmittags leider nen Fisch trotz 50er Hauptschnur abgerissen, danach nochn Fehlbiss auf die selbe Rute.
Abends schön auf Hecht geräubert und nen schönen erwischt, er mich aber auch und naja, ab zur Notaufnahme
Um 3.00 Uhr zurück am Platz und abbauen mit frisch genähtem Finger zu der Zeit keine Option, also Ruten wieder rein und ab auf die Liege.
Wache gerade vor Schmerzen auf, geht's erstmal pullern.
Wie ich fertig bin piepts hinter mir und die linke Rute läuft ab.
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Konnte eigentlich auch gar nicht schiefgehen, denn ist der erste Versuch mit Tigernuss hier und bisher habe ich dabei an jedem Gewässer gleich gefangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mescalero (15. Mai 2022)

Gute Besserung jkc !
Wie ist das passiert? Ich frage weil ich mich vor ein paar Tagen am Kiemendeckel eines Barsches gestochen habe, nicht schlimm aber es hat trotzdem geblutet wie nochwas. Hecht ist ja noch mal eine andere Hausnummer.


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2022)

Ganz ehrlich? So richtig weiß ich es selbst nicht, Fisch im Kiemengriff und gezappelt, da ist irgendwie der Daumen ins Maul gelangt und dann hat er nochmal schön hochfrequent geschüttelt.
Danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> So richtig weiß ich es selbst nicht, Fisch im Kiemengriff und gezappelt, da ist irgendwie der Daumen ins Maul gelangt und dann hat er nochmal schön hochfrequent geschüttelt.


Bei deiner Hechtfrequenz würde sich die Anschaffung lohnen!








						Lindy Fisch-Landehandschuh - CAMO-Tackle Shop
					

Schützt die Hände zuverlässig vor Haken, Fischzähnen, stachligen Flossen, Stahlvorfächern und Messerklingen! Der Lindy Fisch-Landehandschuh schützt sicher vor f




					www.camo-tackle.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2022)

Ich denke zumindest mal drüber nach, habe bisher aber bewusst darauf verzichtet, weil taktil sind die Dinger nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Mefourlauber (15. Mai 2022)

Wenn ich hier lese wie viele Zander trotz Schonzeit beim Aalangeln gefangen werden kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Dann einfach mal noch 2 Wochen nur mit Wurm fischen, wo ist das Problem bei Zielfisch Aal??


----------



## Nick*Rivers (15. Mai 2022)

Einmal ein Live Bild von der Ostsee bei Sierksdorf hinter dem Hansapark. Geschätzte 75-100 Hornhechtangler. Boote, die teilweise keine 50m vom Ufer entfernt sind. Gefangene Hornhechte live gesehen 5! In 2 Stunden.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (15. Mai 2022)

Bild


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Mai 2022)

Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Bild


Ist ja schlimmer wie im Forellenpuff und hat für mich nichts Meer mit Angeln zu tuen, Spaßfaktor gleich null


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Mai 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Ist ja schlimmer wie im Forellenpuff und hat für mich nichts Meer mit Angeln zu tuen, Spaßfaktor gleich null


Naja, das ist schon noch ein bissl was Anderes


----------



## Nick*Rivers (15. Mai 2022)

Es gab aber viele lustige Szenen zu sehen.Am besten gefielen mir die Miet-Bootsangler in absoluter Strandnähe. Die werfen ihre Köder der Wathosenfraktion direkt vor die Füße und abersrum auch. Erstaunlicherweise habe ich nirgends Krawall mitbekommen. War wohl noch zu früh. Sehenswert waren auch die selbstgebauten Holzgestelle im Wasser, die als Ablage für Ruten, Eimer usw. dienen.
Viele machen dort einen Familienausflug mit Grillen usw. draus und genießen den Tag am Meer. Soweit alles ok. Aber kann man nicht einfach seinen Müll wieder mitnehmen!!!


----------



## jobo61 (15. Mai 2022)

Deshalb geh ich nicht mehr am Wochenende, oder in den Ferien zum Angeln. Egal ob am Meer oder Zuhause.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Mai 2022)

Jeep , ist bei mir genauso ......in der Woche geht immer, da hat Mann seine Ruhe. Am Wochenende geht auch, aber nur dahin wo keiner hin geht oder fährt und wo man angeblich keine Fische fängt......


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Mai 2022)

jobo61 schrieb:


> Deshalb geh ich nicht mehr am Wochenende, oder in den Ferien zum Angeln. Egal ob am Meer oder Zuhause.


... oder am Feiertag nächste Woche! Am besten, man fährt um 4.00 los und hat dann viele Stunden seine Ruhe, Fische und den besten (Park) Platz...


----------



## Nick*Rivers (15. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> ... oder am Feiertag nächste Woche! Am besten, man fährt um 4.00 los und hat dann viele Stunden seine Ruhe, Fische und den besten (Park) Platz...


oder man hat seinen eigenen Teich. Ach, davon träume ich schon seit Jahren
Aber freie Pachtgewässer die sind im östlichen Hambuger Raum noch seltener geworden als eine 85er Mefo im Hochsommer...


----------



## Bootsy48 (15. Mai 2022)

Spannung steigt


----------



## Schwarzachangler (16. Mai 2022)

Ich bin gerade an meinem Namensgewässer der wunderschönen Schwarzach (Forellengewässer) zum Aal angeln. Hier geht die Post ab, habe bisher drei Aale alle um die 58 cm erwischt. Ich finde es in einem solchen Gewässer extremst spannend zu angeln.
Ich werde noch bis ca.3:00 oder 4:00 bleiben. Mal sehen was noch geht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Oh boy, heut Abend Regen mit Gewitter. Klingt nach Aalwetter. Naja, Gewitter und 8m Stellfisch ist vielleicht nicht so geil, aber soll nur bis ca 21:00 gehen, also genau richtig eigentlich um noch 2-3h danach zu fischen


----------



## fishhawk (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade an meinem Namensgewässer der wunderschönen Schwarzach (Forellengewässer) zum Aal angeln.


Viel Erfolg bei der  Hegemaßnahme, Aale im Forellengewässer sind ja eher unerwünscht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Ich warte die ganze Zeit auf Regen und Gewitter, das für 18:00 angekündigt war...Pass auf. Kommt bestimmt genau dann, wenn ich die 8m Stellfischruten im Wasser habe


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2022)

Die Zeit kurz davor ist spannend... 

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich am Fühlinger See bei solch einer Wetterlage astreinen Radioempfang in der Rute.


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Mai 2022)

was 'ne krasse aktion an der feederrute...  der kollege war kaum klein zu bekommen, ein glück das ich dieses mal bewusst auf das einclippen verzichtet hatte. da hätte ich wohl null chance gehabt...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Mai 2022)




----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Mai 2022)

Schön war es an der Ostsee heute Nachmittag und ein paar Hornis durften auch mit. Kein Angler weit und breit......sehr schön


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Hier zieht grad der Wind auf, gleich gehts los...Ist auch einfach mal geil, wenn man bis an den Platz fahren kann und gemütlich außer Karre raus angeln kann.


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Neue Bremsscheiben drauf?   
Ansonsten viel Glück und Petri Heil!


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


>


Schönes Schwänzchen!  Ist es das was du Hören wolltest?
Wünsche dir nen Petri. 


Petri zum Rüssler, Lil Torres. Schöner Fisch der scheinbar einiges zu berichten hätte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Richtig geil, nix los hier. Die Luft kannste schneiden. Wenn heut keiner geht bin ich  Vincent_die_Grundel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Auf kleines Regenwurmbündel...Haken war grad noch vorm Schlund und ließ sich lösen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Gradn großen Zander auf Fischstück verloren. Vorfach durchgebissen... scheiße.

Und jetzt kommt das Unwetter auf mich zu!!! Ach du scheiße! 
Ruten sind erstmal raus


----------



## ado (16. Mai 2022)

Petri Vincent_der_Falke 

Ich hab gekniffen nachdem der Regenradar gesagt hat da kommt was richtig heftiges abgerollt. Müsste so in 10 Minuten da sein. Donner ist schon da.
Da ich keine Stellen "Mal schnell zum Auto" habe, Guck ich mir das von der Couch an und geh nachher vlt noch kurz Würmer sammeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Absolut verständlich.

Hier lässt es nach, Ruten liegen wieder


----------



## ado (16. Mai 2022)

Hier ist gerade halber Weltuntergang  ...


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hatte den geplanten Ansitz heute auf Grund Regenradar kurzfristig abgesagt. Die Entscheidung war goldrichtig, mit einem normalen PKW wäre ich da nicht mehr weggekommen. Eventuell hole ich mir als nächstes Auto einen Duster. Der neue (2023) sieht richtig geil aus und für einen Allrad auch noch erschwinglich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Darf auch langsam gerne wieder aufhören zu pissen...


----------



## Fruehling (16. Mai 2022)

Unwetterzentrale Deutschland - Alle Warnungen
					






					www.unwetterzentrale.de


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Vorsichtigen Biss gehabt, eindeutig Aal...


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Dachte ich letztens auch: Karpfen ...


----------



## daci7 (16. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Vorsichtigen Biss gehabt, eindeutig Aal...


Jaja, red dir das ruhig ein meine kleine Grundel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab schon was gefangen, also keine Grundel. Hab ja nicht gesagt was ich fangen muss


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Meine wichtigste Erkenntnis der letzten Jahrzehnte: die meisten Fehlbisse sind stumpfen Haken verschuldet. Und seit dem ich vom Grundangeln aufs Posenangeln umgestiegen bin, kein einziger Schneidertag mehr (auf Holz klopf!)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Haken ist eigentlich sau scharf


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Außer Gamakatsu schärfe ich alle Haken vorm angeln nach. Außerdem bevorzuge ich in letzter Zeit Haken, welche eine gerade Spitze haben, also nicht nach innen gebogen sind. Bei Haarmontage, welche ich gelegentlich dennoch anwende, natürlich den klassischen kurzschenkligen Karpfenhaken mit nach innen gebogener Spitze. Aber das Angeln mit Pose macht mir bei meinen eher kurzen Ansitzen einfach mehr Spaß.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Sind die kleinen roten Gamakatsu Aalhaken.
Gerade wieder Fehlbiss


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gradn großen Zander auf Fischstück verloren. Vorfach durchgebissen... scheiße.



Deswegen bei Köderfisch oder Fetzen immer Stahl, geschmeidiges 7X7 und schon ist alles gut


Gruß Frank


----------



## Packy (16. Mai 2022)

Mensch Leute, ich bin an der Stelle wo ich vor ein paar Tagen den kleinen Aal und den Zander auf Grundel fing. Ich hier links auf der Steinpackung eine Rute mit Grundel in 2m Tiefe, 10m draußen. In der Mitte eine mit Wurm und 5m draußen. Rechts eine mit Grundel und bei gut 4m Tiefe.

80gr Bleie freihängend auf Grund am Rhein-Herne-Kanal, fast still stehendes Wasser.

Gerade, wie letzte Woche, erst Antasten mit heftig Schnur nehmen - wie es ein prächtiger Aal machen würde. Dann los lassen. 10 Sekunden später rappelt es an der mittleren Wurm rute, erst ein wenig Gebimmel am Aalglöckchen dann wieder 2x heftig Schnur nehmen und direkt stillstand. Fast eine Minute später dann plötzlich runter reißen der Rute ganz links. Keine 2 Sekunden später direktes anhauen meinerseits und nix. Überall is noch alles dran.

Ich werd verrückt. Was kann das sein? Da ist jemand unterwegs der definitiv gut riechen kann, und gezielt mit dem Maul schmeckt ob der Köder im gefällt ohne den 1er Haken einhaken zu lassen.

Ein Wels? Ein Zander? Ich glaube nicht an einen Aal, da die Köder doch zu weit auseinander liegen dafür dass gezielt innerhalb von 10 Sekunden der Köder der anderen Rute getestet wird.

Letztes Mal war es ähnlich, nur an 2 Ruten.
Selbe Stelle. Diese Stelle ist verrückt!


----------



## Blueser (16. Mai 2022)

Kenne ich, ist zum verrückt werden. Menschliche Logik läuft da ins Leere ...


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Mai 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Mensch Leute, ich bin an der Stelle wo ich vor ein paar Tagen den kleinen Aal und den Zander auf Grundel fing. Ich hier links auf der Steinpackung eine Rute mit Grundel in 2m Tiefe, 10m draußen. In der Mitte eine mit Wurm und 5m draußen. Rechts eine mit Grundel und bei gut 4m Tiefe.
> 
> 80gr Bleie freihängend auf Grund am Rhein-Herne-Kanal, fast still stehendes Wasser.
> 
> ...


Welche Hakengröße?

Mein Tipp sind kleine Welse ab 50 aufwärts


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Mai 2022)

Kein Aal, immernoch Vollmond...Mal die Mondphasen beobachten ob sich nen Muster ergibt.

Naja, schade das der große Zander nicht wenigstens zu sehen war. Ab jetzt dann Stahl...


----------



## jkc (17. Mai 2022)

Woher weißt Du, dass es ein Zander war, wenn Du ihn nicht gesehen hast?
Ich denke es ist ziemlich unüblich, dass ein Zander ein Vorfach killt, selbst bei relativ dünnem Mono.


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Ich werd verrückt. Was kann das sein?


Schnurschwimmer? Bei uns laichen die Brassen, da hast das öfter.


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Mai 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Ein Wels?


Ich denke ja, das Beißverhalten kenn ich von kleinen Welsen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du, dass es ein Zander war, wenn Du ihn nicht gesehen hast?
> Ich denke es ist ziemlich unüblich, dass ein Zander ein Vorfach killt, selbst bei relativ dünnem Mono.


Gegenfrage: Was soll es sonst gewesen sein? Kommt sonst nur Monsteraal in Frage. Und Letzteres glaube ich nicht


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

Habe mir von Gamakatsu 3 verschiedene Haken der Gr. 4 gekauft, wollte die mit Fischfetzen und kleinen Köfis von 6,7 cm auf Aal nehmen. 
Welche von den Haken würdet ihr bevorzugen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

Die ersten


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Mai 2022)

Würde die zweiten nehmen, da die schön langschenklig sind und so den Köfi stabiler halten. Zumindest macht das in meinen Augen Sinn, wenn man den Köfi ganz aufziehen will. Bei einem zu kurzem Schenkel zieht es da gern mal den Köfi zusammen und er sieht unnatürlich aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

Mir scheinen die ersten robuster, kann aber auch täuschen. Bin eher von der Fraktion "lieber etwas robuster".


----------



## Mescalero (17. Mai 2022)

Die roten scheinen ganz gut zu sein, ein Vereinskollege den ich letzte Woche am Wasser getroffen habe, nimmt die für Waller! Natürlich größer als #4.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Mai 2022)

Ich nehme auf Aal seit Jahren ausschließlich die roten, Größe 4.


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Mai 2022)

Ich nehme auch die Roten in Größe 4-8 je nach Jahreszeit. Sind Top-Haken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

Auf Aal ja, die Frage war ja aber eher nach Köderfischhaken und da gehe ich da dann doch eher von Zander aus


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

Ja, die ersten (schwarzen) sind die dickdrähtigsten, Vincent. Die roten sind auch die einzigste mit Widerhaken am Schenkel! 
Da die meisten von euch auch die roten bevorzugen, werde ich mir zuerst von denen welche binden. Die anderen nehme ich mal zum Grundel- oder Friedfischangeln mit oder ohne Pose...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Mai 2022)

Also wenn du es wirklich auf Aal abgesehen hast sind die roten schon top. Die habe ich mir letztens auch geholt zum Selbstbinden (https://www.angelplatz.de/gamakatsu-haken-ls-3113r-11p-n-l-6--hp0508). Sind zwar etwas andere, die sind aber auch geil

Aber auf Zander, gerade wegen des doch härteren Mauls, würd ich die dickeren nehmen. Ich denke da gibts aber wieder genauso viele Meinungen wie Angler


----------



## zokker (17. Mai 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Welche von den Haken würdet ihr bevorzugen?


Gar keinen. Da würde mir zu viel Eisen aus dem Fisch gucken. Die Spitze ist auch bei keinem ganz gerade.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

Also, wenn ich gezielt auf Zander und Wels angle, dann nehme ich diese hier:


----------



## Stulle (17. Mai 2022)

Nr 1 voll mit Mais für Karpfen
Nr 2 voll Wurm für Aal/Flunder 
Nr 3 für Wurm/Fisch quer oder twister als beifänger für Zander/Barsch/Dorsch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder am Kanal, Ruten scharf mit Tau- und Mistwürmern. Vorheriges Spürangeln auf Grundeln ergebnislos. 
Im Abflußbecken (2 Rohre führen da rein) bei Ankunft ein Schwarm Ukis...


----------



## Rheinspezie (17. Mai 2022)

*Die Spitze sollte gerade sein*, wie zokker schon schrieb - sonst gibt es vermeidbare Fehlbisse !

R.S.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Mai 2022)

1., 2. und 3. Fisch des Abends, die werden immer kleiner...


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Mai 2022)

Auch die beste Abendstimmung brachte keinen Räuber ans Band. Irgendwie ist grad der Wurm drin


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist grad der Wurm drin


Tau- oder Mist- oder Rot...?


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Gar keinen. Da würde mir zu viel Eisen aus dem Fisch gucken. Die Spitze ist auch bei *keinem ganz gerade*.





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Die Spitze sollte gerade sein*, wie zokker schon schrieb - sonst gibt es vermeidbare Fehlbisse !
> 
> R.S.


Ach, das ist interessant, das war mir bisher garnicht klar- bei meinen wenigen Aalansitzen leider ich sehr unter dem Felbissproblem, und das könnte die Lösung sein.
zokker Rheinspezie könnt ihr mal ein Bild, platt von oben,  eines aus Eurer Sicht tauglichen und bewährten Aalhakens zeigen, oder ein Produkt nennen?
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406828
> 
> 
> Auch die beste Abendstimmung brachte keinen Räuber ans Band. Irgendwie ist grad der Wurm drin




Angelst Du da denn weedless mit Frosch & Co.?
Muß doch rappeln im Karton!


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Mai 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Tau- oder Mist- oder Rot...?


Eher Band-



Fruehling schrieb:


> Angelst Du da denn weedless mit Frosch & Co.?
> Muß doch rappeln im Karton!


Frösche, Popper, stickbait, flachlaufende wobbler, und kleine Gummis schnell unter der Oberfläche geführt, brachten keinen Erfolg. So wie die letzten zwei Wochen schon


----------



## Fruehling (17. Mai 2022)

Mal bis tief ins Dunkle mit Spinnerbait gefischt?


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Mai 2022)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Mal bis tief ins Dunkle mit Spinnerbait gefischt?


nein. Bisher nicht. Kommt aber mal auf die Liste. 
Sie fressen aber auf jeden Fall auch schon im hellen. Es raubt und platscht immer mal wieder


----------



## Blueser (17. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ach, das ist interessant, das war mir bisher garnicht klar- bei meinen wenigen Aalansitzen leider ich sehr unter dem Felbissproblem, und das könnte die Lösung sein.
> zokker Rheinspezie könnt ihr mal ein Bild, platt von oben,  eines aus Eurer Sicht tauglichen und bewährten Aalhakens zeigen, oder ein Produkt nennen?
> Hg
> Minimax


Gerade Spitze und scharf, das ist die Lösung! Mit Gamagatsu machst du nix falsch.
Diese hier oder die hier.
Größe entsprechend dem Aalbestand..


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Gerade Spitze und scharf, das ist die Lösung!


Ja genau um entsprechende Modelle gings ja.



Blueser schrieb:


> Mit Gamagatsu machst du nix falsch...


Ist nur ein allgemeiner Firmenname. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte Gamakatsu nur einen Aal/Wurmhaken im Programm. Da gibt's ja so kleine Seriennummern, die wären nicht uninteressant...


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Mai 2022)

Da hilft den wohl nur noch der Königssköder....


----------



## Jan_Cux (17. Mai 2022)

Wenn der kein Fisch bringt, kannst du dir sicher sein es gibt an dem Spot keinen Fisch.


----------



## Blueser (17. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja genau um entsprechende Modelle gings ja.
> 
> 
> Ist nur ein allgemeiner Firmenname. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte Gamakatsu nur einen Aal/Wurmhaken im Programm. Da gibt's ja so kleine Seriennummern, die wären nicht uninteressant...


Hab meinen Beitrag ergänzt  ...


----------



## Minimax (17. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hab meinen Beitrag ergänzt  ...


Cool, dankeschön, Blueser


----------



## Zmann (17. Mai 2022)

Hab es mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft,gleich am Anfang gab es Karpfen,dicht gefolgt von einem Schnürsenkel...ich hoffe da kommt noch was!


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Mai 2022)

Zmann schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406830


Petri zu den Fischen. 
Karpfen vertragen einen Kiemengriff nicht sonderlich gut. Spielt natürlich nur eine Rolle falls der Fisch als Beifang wieder zurück sollte.


----------



## Zmann (17. Mai 2022)

Danke für den Tipp,das werde ich in Zukunft berücksichtigen,war in der Tat "nur" Beifang.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Mai 2022)

Bin wieder daheim, daß was zuletzt biss, waren die Mücken, aber noch nicht schlimm... Der Schiffsverkehr hat am späten Abend ziemlich zugenommen: Ein Frachter, ein riesenlanger Schubverband, 2 Hotelschiffe und als ich eingepackt habe, kam wieder ein Schiff... Alle innerhalb von 2,5h, ein nicht lösbarer Hänger.

Sind nicht immer nur Grundeln, die sich die Würmer reinpfeifen, war wohl ein Rotaugenschwarm an meinem Platz. Die Rohre kommen von einem Kühlhaus von "Nordfrost" und da fließt wohl kühles Tauwasser in den Kanal, deswegen war wohl viel Fischaktivität an dieser Stelle. 
An meinem Platz trieb öfters ein toter Schuppenkarpfen und sogar ein toter Bieber vorbei, wie letzterer wohl in den Kanal kam?

Immerhin 3 Fische, die ich dann ab Juni als Köfis einsetze. Habe am heutigen Angeltag keine Transportkarre dabeigehabt,  war eine ziemliche Schlepperei ne steile Böschung runter und mehrmals wieder rauf.... Angeln hält eben fit und baut Kondition auf!


----------



## Zmann (18. Mai 2022)

Nur Schnürsenkel heute....


----------



## yukonjack (18. Mai 2022)

Komme auch gerade vom "Aalangeln", wir waren zu dritt, jeder mit 3 Ruten. Absolut Null Kontakte, nicht ein Zupfer.


----------



## DenizJP (18. Mai 2022)

auch nun daheim.

War mit Spinnrute auf Buhnen nund am Altrhein unterwegs.

der Altrhein war vielversprechend mit Aktivität aber dieses ganze Kraut im Wasser und der Dreck auf dem Wasser machten ein gescheites Angeln fast unmöglich...


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal ein Bild, platt von oben, eines aus Eurer Sicht tauglichen und bewährten Aalhakens zeigen, oder ein Produkt nennen?


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen meine Zahntragenden Freunde. Um zahlreiche Beteiligung tät ich bitten.


----------



## kingandre88 (18. Mai 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406856


Was für welche sind das?

Muss zugeben, das bei uns die Auswahl oft recht begrenzt ist.


----------



## Moringotho (18. Mai 2022)

Sers,

Kann losgehen.
Rechne mit nicht viel bis nix.
Hab hier bislang immer nur Karpfen und Brassen gefangen.
Die Karpfen vergnügen sich allerdings im Schilf.
Aber egal, Pose mit Made wird schon was bringen…
NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Mai 2022)

Schönes Weiherchen


----------



## Micha1450 (18. Mai 2022)

...schon ein paar Stunden alt. An der Elbe tut sich noch nix.


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Mai 2022)

Minimax - der Haken ist bei mir immer ein Wurmhaken mit Widerhaken am Schenkel.

Ich nehme gerne Haken, die keinen weiten Bogen haben, um Fehlbisse zu vermeiden.( Küchentaugliche Spitzköpfe beißen meist ).

Der Haken sollte nicht zu klein sein und eben eine gerade Spitze haben.

Ich habe früher mit 6er Wurmhaken geangelt mit nach innen zeigender Spitze - da konnte man schon am Zug auf die Hand/den Finger merken, dass der Haken öfters abgleitet und deutlich schlechter hakt.

Bei Aal ist es außerdem wichtig , kein dickes Knäul anzubieten - die nehmen das zwar auf und "marschieren" , aber in der Regel werden sie nicht gehakt.

Köder gerne ordentlich lang - aber dann gut unknubbelig aufgezogen .

1-2er Gamakatsu am 35er Vorfach gehen bei mir meist gut.

R.S.


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2022)

Ich nehme Haken mit sehr kleinem Bogen und Runder Spitze und spieße den Wurm dann mehrfach auf. Das hilft bei uns gegen die Massen an Schnürsenkeln. 

Mittlerweile nehme ich aber Größe 4


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Was für welche sind das?
> 
> Muss zugeben, das bei uns die Auswahl oft recht begrenzt ist.


keine Ahnung

ich such immer in Grabbelboxen 

diese hier hab ich vor Corona auf der Angel Messe in Rostock gekauft

hab alles aufgekauft was da war ... das waren so 25 Packungen a 25 Stk

die Haken gibt es von vielen Anbietern, mal schwarz ... mal gold ....


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2022)

https://gamakatsu.com/product/spinner-bait-hooks/ 

Die zb


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Mai 2022)

Sind die nicht etwas zu brachial bzw. dickdrahtig?

Ich habe alle möglichen Trailerhooks von klein bis riesig in meinem Vorrat - aber die wären mir zum Aalangeln allesamt zu grobschlächtig.

Mein bevorzugter Aalhaken ist inzwischen der Owner Flyliner, auf dem Vorfach dann ein ganzer Tauwurm halb aufgezogen (so, dass der Haken am Ring austritt und das Kopfende des Wurms frei bleibt). Optional noch mit nem zusätzlichen Dendro versehen.

Hakt für meinen Geschmack viel besser als die Gama-Wurmhaken, die ich vorher im Einsatz hatte - wenn der Flyliner (hat ne Cutting-Point-Spitze) packt, dann packt der und lässt nicht mehr aus.

Mit den Dingern hatte ich noch nie einen Aussteiger im "Drill" (alias Schnell-Rankran) - egal, wie brachial (Rute hat 180 g WG). Mit Aufbiegen ist da auch gar nix. Obwohl die Haken in sinnvollen Wurmangel-Aalgrößen nicht ultra dickdrahtig ausfallen.

Aber jetzt wieder Wasser-Liven, gell


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Mai 2022)

Habe grade in meiner Waller-Box die hier entdeckt. Die sind gerade und nicht geschränkt, aber für Aal in 3/0 eindeutig zu groß?


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2022)

Ja ich hab mich nur von der Form leiten lassen .

Jetzt hab ich beide Hände frei zum suchen.


----------



## Stulle (18. Mai 2022)

Der LS 1070 oder 5013 sehen gut aus wenn es unbedingt ein J Haken mit gerader Spitze sein sollen. 

Aber ich nehme immer etwas wie den 146571 für Würmer.


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

Plan ist aufgegangen 

Erstmal mit den Bienenmaden paar Grundeln gefangen und dann diese beiden Dickerchen da drauf 

76 und 67 Zentimeter


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2022)

Ey, das sind aber keine Hechte.

Petri Denniz


----------



## DenizJP (19. Mai 2022)

gab nen Planwechsel...

die Nidda ist eigentlich bei uns gefühlt leer und im Main schwimmt gefühlt nix mehr außer Aalen xD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Natürlich...Wetter fürs Wochenende 100kmh Sturmböen, IS KLAR...
Könnte kotzen. Das letzte mal saß ich bei 90kmh am Wasser und es war die absolute Hölle...Evtl. kann ich mein Carp-Wochenende dieses Mal vergessen...Bäume machen mir halt Sorgen. Und bei so starkem Wind beißt es auch nicht so pralle.

Naja mal gucken, dafür hab ich dann wahrscheinlich Platz am Teich


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Natürlich...Wetter fürs Wochenende 100kmh Sturmböen, IS KLAR...
> Könnte kotzen. Das letzte mal saß ich bei 90kmh am Wasser und es war die absolute Hölle...Evtl. kann ich mein Carp-Wochenende dieses Mal vergessen...Bäume machen mir halt Sorgen. Und bei so starkem Wind beißt es auch nicht so pralle.
> 
> Naja mal gucken, dafür hab ich dann wahrscheinlich Platz am Teich


Mir gehts ähnlich...wollte morgen direkt nach der Arbeit zur Weser fahren aber bei der Vorhersage muss man schon am besten n Bereich haben der Halbwegs windgeschützt ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Windschutz ist ja nicht das Problem, Bäume sind halt bissl blöd...

Allerdings sind die 100kmh Böen nur für Freitag Abend angesagt. Samstag gehen sie schon runter auf 50. Wenig bis gar kein Regen dabei, von daher sollte es schon gehen. Reicht auf jeden Fall nicht aus, um mich vom Wasser fernzuhalten


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Windschutz ist ja nicht das Problem, Bäume sind halt bissl blöd...
> 
> Allerdings sind die 100kmh Böen nur für Freitag Abend angesagt. Samstag gehen sie schon runter auf 50. Wenig bis gar kein Regen dabei, von daher sollte es schon gehen. Reicht auf jeden Fall nicht aus, um mich vom Wasser fernzuhalten


Mich auch nicht


----------



## seatrout61 (19. Mai 2022)

Safety first!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Mai 2022)

Bei uns ist das Unwetter jetzt da, anfangs hat es fast nur geblitzt, aber nicht gedonnert. Im Moment schüttet es heftig und der Donner ist da. 
Geht wohl die ganze Nacht so... Bei so einem Wetter soll ja der Aal gut laufen, aber ehrlich gesagt, bin ich bei so einem Wetter Nachts lieber daheim...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Im Zelt wird mir bei Gewitter auch mulmig. Ein Glück wird das Auto am morgigen Angelplatz nur ca 50m entfernt stehen. Wenn das Gewitter kommt setz ich mich für die Zeit evtl auch ins Auto.

Bei uns solls morgen direkt dann anfangen zu regnen, wenn ich immer Freitags am Wasser bin um aufzubauen...Gewitter soll dann ab ca 18:00-21:00 sein, danach Ruhe. Nachts Ruhe und auch Samstag Sonntag dann gutes Wetter. Macht das Ganze erträglicher, da das Tackle dann bis zum Sonntag auf jeden Fall trocken ist


----------



## Packy (19. Mai 2022)

Bin eine Stunde nach dem kleinen Gewitter am Rhein-Herne-Kanal gezielt auf größere Breitkopfaale mit Grundel ansäßig und was beißt...  mein dritter maßiger Zander. Direkt an der Steinpackung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Mai 2022)

Hat ich letztens auch. Voll bei Aalwetter los und dann nur Zander Aktionen


----------



## Minimax (19. Mai 2022)

Entschuldigt bitte das Aalhaken-Offtopicen, jedenfalls nochmal vielen Herzlichen Dank für die Vorstellung Eurer bevorzugten Modelle, daraus kann man schon ein Gutes Bild gewinnen, auf was es den Experten ankommt,

Aber PirschHirsch hat recht:


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber jetzt wieder Wasser-Liven, gell


Also vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Petri an Euren Gewässern,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## jkc (19. Mai 2022)

Also bei uns ist erstmal alles durch, eingeschlagen hat's gerade trotzdem.
Dritter Wurf, genau dreistellig und ich vermute der hat vom WE noch etwas von meinem Daumen zwischen den Zähnen.




Diesmal war ich aber geschickter...
Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (19. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> genau dreistellig


Geht das wieder los. 
Meter, Meter, Meter. 
Dickes Petri


----------



## vollek (19. Mai 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Bin eine Stunde nach dem kleinen Gewitter am Rhein-Herne-Kanal gezielt auf größere Breitkopfaale mit Grundel ansäßig und was beißt...  mein dritter maßiger Zander. Direkt an der Steinpackung.


Manchmal kommt es anders als man denkt, und immer noch besser als Schneider. Dickes Petri.


----------



## Seele (19. Mai 2022)

Zwar Beifang, aber das sind finde ich jetzt schon ziemlich geil. 
Man wäre das ein schöner Köder


----------



## Seele (20. Mai 2022)

Jetzt kam gerade noch der flotte Bursche. Der hat sich ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt....


----------



## Minimax (20. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt kam gerade noch der flotte Bursche. Der hat sich ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407004


Herzliches Petri, der Prachtbursche bringt sicher mehr auf die Waage, als ich im ganzen Jahr Fange.
Und endlich mal ein Karpfenangler mit einem frohen, lachenden Gesicht- da merkt man die Freude über den tollen Fisch und kann sie teilen!
Hg
Mini


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2022)

jkc 

petri! angelst du eigentlich an nem See oder Fließgewässer?


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2022)

Danke, sowohl als auch, hier in NRW haben wir das Glück für wirklich bezahlbares Geld einige Jahreskarten zu bekommen, ich glaube ich darf hier für unter 300€ 2000ha Wasserfläche oder so beangeln.
Darunter befinden sich alle erdenklichen Gewässertypen, vom knietiefen Forellenbach über diverse Seen, bis hin zum Kanalsystem oder dem Rhein; am allerliebsten bin ich aber tatsächlich am Fluss unterwegs und da habe ich auch "gelernt".


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Wetter hat sich etwas zum Positiven für mich geändert. Wahrscheinlich doch im Trockenen aufbauen und die Böen sind auch geringer geworden, nice


----------



## ado (20. Mai 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz live, gestern Abend gab es beim Spinnfischen zwei Entenschnäbel der mittleren Klasse. 
Einen (wahrscheinlich)
Gewitter gingen zum Glück deutlich vorbei. 
Mal gucken ob ich es schaffe heute Abend nochmal den Aal zu versuchen.


----------



## Micha1450 (20. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Jetzt kam gerade noch der flotte Bursche. Der hat sich ganz schön ins Zeug gelegt....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407004




Wie groß ist der denn? Die Art der Präsentation lässt leider keine Rückschlüsse auf die Größe zu


----------



## Seele (20. Mai 2022)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist der denn? Die Art der Präsentation lässt leider keine Rückschlüsse auf die Größe zu


Keine Ahnung. Größe ist doch egal solange das drum rum passt. 
Würde ihn auf 25 Pfund schätzen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder an der Diva unterwegs. Der kleine direkt neben dem großen von letztes Mal. Hier heißt es: entweder Karpfen oder Blank. Hier sind keine Brassen drinne. Letztes Jahr nach einigen Blanks hatte ich ja im Herbst einige geile Fänge. Wie es allerdings zu der jetzigen Jahreszeit hier beißt, absolut keine Ahnung.

Also, wünscht mir Glück an diesem geilen, aber karpfentechnisch ziemlich schwierigen See...


----------



## Niklas32 (20. Mai 2022)

Viel Erfolg, Vincent_die_Grundel


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Danke, wenn auch etwas herablassend der Kommentar


----------



## DenizJP (20. Mai 2022)

würde heute ABend ja auf Aal gehen aber meine Frau ist unterwegs mit Freundinnen und ich hab den Kleinen hier.

daher wird erstmal der letzte Fang erneut als Grill-Aal heute Abend zubereitet ^^


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

So, Regen geht los. Mal gucken was so kommt...


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2022)

Viel Erfolg, hast Du nen Plan was das Laichgeschäft angeht?
Bei uns war die Tage 22°c Wassertemperatur, da sollten sie eigentlich gelaicht haben und der letzte Fisch machte auch den Anschein danach; Gesehen habe ich allerdings nix, obwohl ich zu der Zeit an potentiellen Laichplätzen vorbeigekommen bin.
Naja, so oder so versuche ich es die kommende Nacht auch und bin morgen Mittag dann wahrscheinlich schlauer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Soll ich ehrlich sein? Ich hab null Plan
Ich angle im Prinzip einfach drauf los. Hab mir interessante Spots ausgesucht, variiere etwas mit den Ködern und dann mal schauen was kommt. Ich hoffe, dass die hier nicht gerade jetzt laichen


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2022)

Jo, dass sie genau jetzt am WE laichen halte ich auch eher für unwahrscheinlich, wird ja wohl etwas kühler als die Tage zuvor...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Denke ich auch.

So, Gewitter geht nun auch los. Oh man.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Mai 2022)

Hier wird schon seit einigen Tagen gelaicht, dass die Fetzen fliegen. Manche sind aber anscheinend schon fertig und futtern wieder, ich hatte gestern drei Stück am Haken innerhalb einer Stunde. 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Hier ist grad ne mega Lichtstimmung
Kommt leider nicht ganz rüber aufm Bild, aber trotzdem, sehr geil


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Mai 2022)

Gerade mit Carolina, außen gehakt.









Jürgen


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2022)

Alter, Wetter draußen ist ja richtig porno.
Gemäßigte Temperaturen, ordentlich Wind und Bewölkung. Sollte richtig brummen am Wasser 
Hoffentlich wissen die Fische das auch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Mai 2022)

Bei mir hat leider der Wind gedreht und bläst in genau die andere Richtung...

Aber naja, ich hab hier auch schon bei ähnlichen Bedingungen gefangen


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Mai 2022)

Sitze an der Weser   auf Aal geht gar nix...Im hellen hatte ich noch ne kleine Nase, ne kleine Bachforelle und  ne Grundel, seit der Dunkelheit nix mehr


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Ich fucking wusste es sowas von, dass das passiert.
Seit Beginn der Hechtschonzeit am 15.2., bis gestern war ich vom Ufer nur mit der Wallerspinne unterwegs. Nicht ein Welsbiss, aber die ganzen schönen Hechte musste ich mit dem Mist drillen.
Heute packe ich erstmals ne Hechtrute ein, erster Biss:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Immerhin ne handlebare Größe.

Grüße JK


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Mai 2022)

Bei mir gabs vorhin einen knallharten Biss mit vehementer Gegenwehr....
Ca.89 cm und  1,27 Kg ( wenn die Waage es richtig angezeigt hat da Batterien leer und kein Ersatz mit)


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Mai 2022)

So. Die Vorbereitungen laufen. Langsam trudeln alle ein.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Mai 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> So. Die Vorbereitungen laufen. Langsam trudeln alle ein.


Was wird denn das für eine Veranstaltung.
Allen erfolgreichen heute Nacht ein Petri


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Mai 2022)

Vereinsangeln. Mein erstes dieses Jahr.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Mai 2022)

Dann wünsche ich maximale Erfolge und natürlich ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Joar, ich würde sagen hier sieht es nach überwundener Laichzeit aus, oder zumindest die erste Welle.
1 Stunde zuvor einen in der selben Größenordnung weggeschlitzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Mai 2022)

Petri, fetter Fisch! Ich hab heut Nacht einen im Holz verloren...Ist abgezogen und als ich an der Rute war hing er schon. Ja, hab eine Rute etwas riskant abgelegt und wurde direkt bestraft. Naja, zum Glück ausgeschlitzt und nicht abgerissen

Wie angelst du und welches Gewässer?


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Großer, flacher See, sitze aber im tieferen Bereich, weit abseits jeglicher Laichplätze. Ruten liegen bei 4,5 und 3,5m etwa. Fische erstmals beide Ruten mit Tigernussies, werde da echt ein Fan von den Dingern.
Die links mit nem kleinen Popi, rechts zwei Nüsse. Steht jetzt 3 : 1 für den Popi, aber liegt an der Stelle, wobei das die ersten Bisse diese Saison dort sind, bisher kamen alle auf der anderen Rute.




Pro Biss eine Kelle Mais + eine Hand Tigers (sonst Boilies), große Futtermengen erhöhen hier nur die Zeit zwischen den Bissen und den Futterverbrauch, ist eher Holdingarea denn Fressplatz.




34pfd Twotone und 21pfd gab's gerade noch, die hatten allerdings keine eingefallenen Bäuche; Und inzwischen den 2ten Biss während ich versuche das hier zu schreiben, ebenfalls Popiseite, aber souverän hingeschlitz, sie fighten wie die Bären.

















Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Mai 2022)

Junge, das knallt ja richtig bei dir. Neues Gewässer oder beißt es da immer so gut? Ich wünsche mir auch so geile, flache Seen. Habe hier leider nur die tiefen Baggerlöcher.

Trotzdem lief grad nochmal einer ab. Zwar nen Mini für diesen See, aber egal, endlich Fisch


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Petri ebenfalls
Und ne, normalerweise muss man hier gut Seife kauen, Bestand ist eher gering, ich schätze 3 Fische pro ha Wasserfläche etwa, aber es gibt keine bessere Wetterlage für diesen See, als das was wir aktuell haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Mai 2022)

Ungefähr so schätze ich die Bestände meiner Seen hier auch ein. 

Oh man, wie sehr wünschte ich mir die Zeit um einen Tag zurückdrehen zu können und mich an das andere Seeende zu setzen...Da ballert die ganze Zeit der Wind drauf.

Hatte ich ja an dem See letztes Jahr auch. Einen Fisch gefangen aber Wind war voll aufs andere Ufer. Dann gemoved und noch 3 weitere Fische gefangen. Ich denke an diesem See spielt Wind ne wichtige Rolle. Aber jetzt den ganzen Kram einzupacken und wieder aufzubauen hab ich echt kein Nerv zu.

Das lange Wochenende nächste Woche soll sehr ähnliches Wetter werden, laut Vorhersage aktuell. Dann setze ich mich mal wieder an das Windufer wo es schonmal so gut lief. Mal schauen, ob sich mal was offenbart


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Mai 2022)

So. Drei Stunden, drei Bisse, zwei Fische. Aber es passt nocj nict so richtig mit der Höhe der Sitzkiepe. Heißt nächstes Mal, Klappstuhl statt Sitzkiepe. Dauert mit dem Knie wohl noch länger als ich hoffte.


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Leidet eigentlich sonst noch wer an dieser Schneckeninvasion? Ich glaube echt die Viecher haben sich letzte Nacht entschlossen die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen   , gibt kein Gegenstand auf dem nicht mindestens 3 von den Viechern unterwegs sind.




Denke das könnte der letzte sein, richtig nicer Spiegler die hier mega selten sind.
Hab zwar nochmal ausgelegt, aber muss gleich auch einpacken denke ich...




Grüße


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Na gut, was erzähle ich, die fressen einem echt die Haare vom Kopf und bei der Wanne war sicher auch noch nix mit laichen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Mai 2022)

Also so eine Fotostrecke hab ich von dir auch noch nicht gesehen

Bei mir ist heut Frittenparty. Die dicken Muttis alle am laichen oder wat


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2022)

Ich kack ab  
Ruten bleiben jetzt raus, ganz ehrlich.




PB + 400g = 26,6kg


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich kack ab
> Ruten bleiben jetzt raus, ganz ehrlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 407141
> 
> PB + 400g = 26,6kg


Der ist fast so groß wie dein Hund 
Digges Petri


----------



## kingandre88 (21. Mai 2022)

Ein dickes Petri an die Fänger....

Kleiner Nachtrag noch von mir:

Der Aal hatte genau 90 cm (neuer PB)

In der Morgendämnerung kam noch ein 54er dazu...

Als Beifang gabs im hellen 2 Grundeln, eine kleine Bachforelle und eine kleine Nase


----------



## Niklas32 (21. Mai 2022)

Ich Versuch mich heute mal weiter am Hecht. Bisher gab es aber noch nichts. Das Wetter ist für diese Art der Fortbewegung auch nicht grad ideal. 

Petri den Karpfenfängern. Geile Fische.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. Mai 2022)

Jo, fehlt das Segel


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Mai 2022)

Ein fettes Petri an alle (Karpfen) fänger! Habe es heute auch ans Wasser geschafft, top Bedingungen! 1. Wiese wurde gemäht, nicht so heiß und gewittrig wie die letzten Tage... Nur etwas windig. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Beide Ruten liegen mit Wurm an der Grundmontage. Bin optimistisch, das früher oder später was geht und ich euch den einen oder anderen Fisch zeigen kann!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Mai 2022)

Ein Anfang ist gemacht, konnte grad diesen Schuppi überlisten und einen neuen Kescher einweihen...


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Mai 2022)

Und ich gehe mit 5 cm Gummi auf Barsch.
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Leidet eigentlich sonst noch wer an dieser Schneckeninvasion? Ich glaube echt die Viecher haben sich letzte Nacht entschlossen die Weltherrschaft zu übernehmen   , gibt kein Gegenstand auf dem nicht mindestens 3 von den Viechern unterwegs sind.
> Anhang anzeigen 407136
> 
> Denke das könnte der letzte sein, richtig nicer Spiegler die hier mega selten sind.
> ...


Eine was??? Ich konnte heute beim Angeln nur drei Frauen bei uns auf dem See zählen.


----------



## Vanner (21. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> PB + 400g = 26,6kg


Fettes Petri zu deinen Fängen und zum neuen PB.


----------



## Niklas32 (21. Mai 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Jo, fehlt das Segel


und die Windrichtung stimmt nicht 
6 Stunden geworfen und nur einen Biss. Der Hecht hatte den Köder aber nicht voll erwischt. So blieb dann auch die 10. Spinntour dieser Saison ohne Erfolg


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (21. Mai 2022)

Hu, das ist heftig.....10x los und null. Dran bleiben, eine Rute im Keller fängt nichts....


----------



## hanzz (21. Mai 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> und die Windrichtung stimmt nicht
> 6 Stunden geworfen und nur einen Biss. Der Hecht hatte den Köder aber nicht voll erwischt. So blieb dann auch die 10. Spinntour dieser Saison ohne Erfolg


Kenn ich. 
Momentan beissen ja die Zander wie verrückt auf Made, Wurm und kleinste Grundeln, wie man hier so liest. 
Pass auf. 1. Juni, Schonzeit vorbei und ich kau Seife. 

Morgen mal zum Kanal ab Mittags Feedern. 
Samstag gehts dann nach Holland auf Barsch und Hecht.


----------



## inextremo6 (22. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen. Bin auch noch unterwegs.
Und wollte mich auch kurz mal bemerkbar machen. Es gab insgesamt 7 Aale. 5 so um die 50 ,gingen alle wieder baden..
Endlich gabs wenigstens mal 2 Aale zum mitnehmen . Einen gut 70er   der andere so um die 64 . Es wird immer besser, aber zu viele kleine, das gabs hier noch nie so extrem. Naja die 20 Jahre  Besatzmassnahmen  machen sich bezahlt.Petri allen Fängern, das sah doch  richtig gut aus die Woche.


----------



## zokker (22. Mai 2022)

Petri an alle die los waren.

Ich bin Fr nicht raus gefahren, es sollte ja die ganze Nacht schütten. War dann im Dorfkino ... war auch nicht schlecht.
Tja geregnet hat es so gut wie gar nicht (entgegen allen Regenraden und Wetterprognosen), da ist noch nicht mal 1mm zusammen gekommen. 
Um 02:30 und um 04:30 hatten wir aber hier Sturm mit Orkanböen, es hat etliche Bäume umgehauen. Der Wind drehte beim Sturm auch von O auf W.
Bin eigentlich gar nicht böse das ich nicht raus war ... hätte gefährlich werden können ... oder sagen wir mal: es wäre gefährlich geworden.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (22. Mai 2022)

Bin heute auch unterwegs, Gott sei Dank habe ich Zeug zum Grundangeln dabei, denn aufgrund der Pappelblüten würde Spinnfischen heute nicht wirklich Spaß machen…


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich kack ab
> Ruten bleiben jetzt raus, ganz ehrlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 407141
> 
> PB + 400g = 26,6kg


Junge Junge Junge. Fettes Petri. 
Paylake oder "richtiges" Gewässer?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (22. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Leidet eigentlich sonst noch wer an dieser Schneckeninvasion?


Ameisen, hier sinds eklige kleine Ameisen. Alle Bäume sind voll mit denen, ständig fallen sie einem auf die Mütze und wenn ich mich beim waten auch nur 10 sek an einem Baum oder Strauch festhalte tippeln sie den Arm hoch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Mai 2022)

Saß auch schon öfter in Ameisennestern mitm Zelt. Kann man sich dran gewöhnen


----------



## Schilfsänger (22. Mai 2022)

Statt den smaragdgrünen nerven hier die Karpfenhools rum, und das nun schon den dritten Tag...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Mai 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Ameisen, hier sinds eklige kleine Ameisen. Alle Bäume sind voll mit denen, ständig fallen sie einem auf die Mütze und wenn ich mich beim waten auch nur 10 sek an einem Baum oder Strauch festhalte tippeln sie den Arm hoch.



Ja, die kleinen schwarzen haben bei mir auch öfters versucht, mir die Ausrüstung (Futterale) wegzutragen!  Seitdem stelle/lege ich Taschen, Rucksack, Futterale auf meine Transportkarre/Trolley.
Seitdem habe ich keine großen Probleme mit kleinen Ameisen mehr, sowie mit dem Einschleppen in Auto,  Wohnung und Keller.....


----------



## jkc (22. Mai 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Junge Junge Junge. Fettes Petri.
> Paylake oder "richtiges" Gewässer?


Offenes Gewässer, ich habe letztes Jahr in Frankreich ja schon einen Karpfen über 28kg gefangen, allerdings kann ein Fisch aus einem Paylake / einer kommerziellen Anlage niemals mein PB werden


----------



## Seele (22. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Offenes Gewässer, ich habe letztes Jahr in Frankreich ja schon einen Karpfen über 28kg gefangen, allerdings kann ein Fisch aus einem Paylake / einer kommerziellen Anlage niemals mein PB werden


Gute Einstellung


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Mai 2022)

Nicht live vom Wasser aber von der Vorbereitung darauf,sprich Bett. Morgen früh will ich wieder los. Manchmal hat es auch seine Vorteile zur Genesung daheim zu sein. Hoffentlich verschnarch ich nicht wieder.


----------



## Pati1407 (23. Mai 2022)

Probieren wir mal ne One Night Stand vor der Arbeit 
Leider machen die brassen am Fluss selbst vor zwei 24er murmeln kein halt 
Könnte sehr schlaflos werden


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2022)

Verschlafen. Jetzt, brauch ich auch nicht mehr los.


----------



## daci7 (23. Mai 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Verschlafen. Jetzt, brauch ich auch nicht mehr los.


Quatsch keine Opern. Los jetzt.


----------



## hanzz (23. Mai 2022)

jkc 

schon unterwegs ?
Wo bleiben die Butt Bilder ?


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2022)

Legen gerade in Hirtshals ab.
Ankunft in Sommersel ist erst am Freitag, da Kollege und ich keinen Bock haben 40h am Stück durchzuballern und die Anreise zum Roadtrip machen.

Und damit die Erwartungen nicht zu hoch sind: Ich bin schon froh, wenn unsere Gruppe auch nur einen einzigen Butt landet, wie gesagt steht der für die anderen deutlich weniger im Fokus.

Grüße


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (24. Mai 2022)

War wieder mal beim leichten Spinnfischen. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.


----------



## feko (24. Mai 2022)

Michi Back in Hell schrieb:


> War wieder mal beim leichten Spinnfischen. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.


Ui der sieht aber verruppt aus.
Hat er regulär gebissen?


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2022)

Michi Back in Hell schrieb:


> War wieder mal beim leichten Spinnfischen. Irgendwas mache ich falsch.



Nimm Boilies an der Spinnrute, vielleicht klappt es dann mit den Räubern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Mai 2022)

Ich brauch dringend nen Zelt mit Zipboden...Hocke hier im hohen Gras und sind schon wieder einige Spinnen im Zelt. Hab zwar keine Phobie, aber neuerdings soll es ja vermehrt giftige Spinnen geben, weil der Mensch durch Globalisierung ja alles einschleppt

Argh. Wie geht's euch da?


----------



## hanzz (25. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> aber neuerdings soll es ja vermehrt giftige Spinnen geben, weil der Mensch durch Globalisierung ja alles einschleppt


Du spinnst


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Beim Campieren hätte ich höchstens Angst vor grölenden Besoffenen aber bestimmt nicht vor Spinnen. Außer vielleicht in Australien oder Papua Neuguinea.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Mai 2022)

Wozu brauchst du bei DEM Wetter überhaupt ein Zelt?


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie geht's euch da?


Spinnen und Ratten oder so, sind mir völlig schnuppi - aber vor Zecken habe ich echte ANGST....!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Mai 2022)

Jap, Zecken sind echt ein Thema. FSME Impfung werd ich mir sicherheitshalber mal gönnen, obwohl ich mich generell kaum impfen lasse. Aber mit manchen Dingen ist nicht zu spaßen


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2022)

Tatsächlich bin ich gleich zweimal fast an Borrelliose vereckt..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Mai 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Tatsächlich bin ich gleich zweimal fast an Borrelliose vereckt..


Borelliose und die Tücken kenne ich. Aber wieso fast verreckt? Sterben tut man da doch eigentlich nicht dran, hat nur völlig diffuse und vielfältige, teils belastene Symptomatiken?

Dafür sollten sie endlich mal nen Impfstoff entwickeln... hast du die Warnzeichen nicht erkannt oder blieben diese aus (Wanderröte)? Solange man innerhalb zwei Wochen ca Medis nimmt wird man den scheiß eigentlich immer los. Nur ist es einmal zu spät hat man meist den Salat


----------



## Mescalero (25. Mai 2022)

Borreliose ist mit der übelste Dreck, den man sich einfangen kann. Ich habe zwei richtig abschreckende Beispiele in Verwandtschaft und Bekanntenkreis. 

Leider kann man nicht viel dagegen machen außer sich nicht beißen lassen natürlich. Lässt sich aber kaum zu 100% durchführen, wenn man viel draußen ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Mai 2022)

Wichtig ist, nach jedem Biss auf etwaige Veränderungen des Körpers achten. Und dann direkt Medis. Bin zwar kein Verfechter von Medikamenten, aber bei Borreliose hilft nichts anderes und das auch nur die ersten, maximal 4 Wochen...


----------



## rhinefisher (25. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Borelliose und die Tücken kenne ich. Aber wieso fast verreckt? Sterben tut man da doch eigentlich nicht dran, hat nur völlig diffuse und vielfältige, teils belastene Symptomatiken?


Na ja, als ich 1983 das erste mal erkrankt bin, wusste wirklich niemand was das war.
So bin ich von einem Arzt zum Anderen und keiner konnte mir helfen.
Dann wollte ich nach Hamburg ins Tropeninstitut, war aber schon zu schwach.
Sechs Wochen habe ich, erst den gesamten Unterleib in Ferrari Rot, dann den ganzen Körper Orange, wimmernd im Sessel verbracht.
Liegen und Stehen war unmöglich.
Hab ich dann irgendwie überstanden...
Als ich 2009 wieder erkrankt bin, sagte man mir in der Notaufnahme man hätte noch nie einen so toten Mann noch stehen sehen.
Bin dann aber auch sofort kollabiert...
Sechs Wochen die feinsten Antibiotika und schon war ich wieder munter, wenn auch 40 Kg leichter...
Tatsächlich bin ich richtig robust und stark - Andere hatten da weit weniger Glück als ich...


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2022)

Erst senken.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

das Wichtigste bei einem Zeckenstich zur Vorbeugung gegen Borreliose ist das schnelle Entfernen der Zecke. Anders wie bei FSME deren Erreger ein Virus ist und mit dem Stich schon übertragen wird ist der Erreger der Borreliose ein Bakterium, welches im Mitteldarm der Zecke heimisch ist und erst nach etlichen Stunden übertragen wird. Die angegebenen Zeiten hierzu variieren von 8 bis 24 Stunden. Ich habe bis jetzt jeden Zeckenstich binnen einer halben Stunde bemerkt und die Zecke entfernt bzw. entfernen lassen. 

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## ollidi (25. Mai 2022)

Für Zecken haben wir schon ein paar Threads. 
Das hier ist der aktuellste: Klickmich


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Mai 2022)

Da kann ich auch was zu schreiben, damals in der Grundausbildung bei den Bundis hatte ich einen Kameraden der hatte eine Zecke in der Achsel sitzen. Kam wohl vom rumkrabbeln im Gelände. Was macht er, geht nicht zum Arzt....sondern brennt sich das Ding mit einer glühenden Zigarette aus... Tja damals gab es noch Rambos..... und ist gut gegangen.....unfassbar, wenn Mann mal darüber nachdenkt was man früher so angestellt hat....


----------



## Niklas32 (25. Mai 2022)

Endlich ist die Negativserie gebrochen. Sonntag gab es als gutes Zeichen schon nen Minibarsch.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2022)

Senken ging super, der Uki laicht und ein paar Gründlinge sind auch dabei gewesen.








	

		
			
		

		
	
Angeln scharf.


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2022)

Och nöööö. Kommt voll rüber.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Mai 2022)

Holy Shit


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2022)

Hab mich schon unter Land gelegt. Meistens bringen solche Zellen auch eine Mütze voll Wind mit. Hier bleich ich auch die Nacht.


----------



## Packy (25. Mai 2022)

Zokker, mal ne Frage. Wie senkst du dir die Köderfische? Mit Echolot finden oder lockst du die an?


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Zokker, mal ne Frage. Wie senkst du dir die Köderfische? Mit Echolot finden oder lockst du die an?


Nö, nix davon. Ich weiß ungefähr wo sie sind.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Da oben an der Ecke hab ich gelegen. Buganker hat nicht gehalten. Kamen paar schöne Sturmbönen rüber. Nun warte ich erst mal den regen ab. War gut stressig. Angeln rein, 2 Heckanker rein und immer schon den Regen in die Fresse.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Mai 2022)

Schöner Raubaal


----------



## Floma (25. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich kack ab
> Ruten bleiben jetzt raus, ganz ehrlich.
> Anhang anzeigen 407141
> 
> PB + 400g = 26,6kg


Wow und Oha. Das Prachtweib hat hoffentlich einen Ernährungsplan und Sport-Hausaufgaben mit auf den Weg bekommen.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Mai 2022)

Ich dachte net ich schaffe es den ersten zu toppen…

82er Rohr 

Und parallel beim versorgen noch nen 55er Aal auf Tauwurm xD


----------



## DenizJP (25. Mai 2022)

Meint ihr der geht noch xD


----------



## zokker (25. Mai 2022)

Fettes Petri Deniz. Du legst ja mächtig vor.  
Hier war noch nix.


----------



## Blueser (25. Mai 2022)

Auf solch abgeluschten Di


DenizJP schrieb:


> Meint ihr der geht noch xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407608


Auf solch abgelutschten Dinger hab ich die besten Fische gefangen...


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2022)

Endlich. 3 Bisse hat ich schon, sehr vorsichtig, lassen wieder los. 
Ich schätze 80.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2022)

Die beißen heute sowas von dämlich, schon wieder 2 Bisse gehabt und hingen nicht. Einer war aber dann doch nicht vorsichtig genug.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2022)

Na geht doch.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. Mai 2022)

Petri zokker, da ist der Kübel schon mal voll …
Alles andere ist nur noch Zugabe !!!


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2022)

Petri Dank. Sind schon 4 geworden. Musst mich eben aber umlegen. Der Wind hat wieder ganz schön aufgefrischt.


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2022)

Heute Morgen wollte ich in den FoPu, um 6 machen sie auf aber um 5:50 war der Parkplatz komplett voll und alle (guten) Plätze raumgreifend von den Einheimischen belegt. 

Jetzt bin ich am Vereinstümpel hier und da springen Forellen aber der einzige Fang war der Graser am gegenüberliegenden Ufer.


----------



## Niklas32 (26. Mai 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Auf solch abgeluschten Di
> 
> Auf solch abgelutschten Dinger hab ich die besten Fische gefangen...


Dann muss ich wohl in Zukunft zu Hause mal vorkauen


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2022)

Erster Biss Forelle zweiter Biss ist nicht fest gewesen so sollen die Graser beißen.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2022)

Kam nix mehr, außer noch ein paar Adler. Hab mich in den Kanal gelegt ... mal sehen was hier so rumflattert. Geangelt wird nicht mehr.


----------



## zokker (26. Mai 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (26. Mai 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ui der sieht aber verruppt aus.
> Hat er regulär gebissen?



Dachte ich mir auch. Ich glaube der hatte eine Krankheit. Hab das schonmal bei einem Hecht gesehen, der kaum noch eine Schwanzflosse hatte. Aber bei irgendwas zw. 20-25 Pfund habe ich es nicht übers Herz gebracht, ihn zu entnehmen. Sonst war er kräftig. Ich habe an der 40 Gramm WG. Spinnruten ca. 20 Minuten gebraucht, um ihn gegen die Strömung hochzudrillen (zusätzlich noch an der Schwanzwurzel gehakt). 

Zecken hatte ich letzte Woche auch eine, als ich im Gras gesessen bin. Genau an der "Sitzfläche" hat sie es sich auch gemütlich gemacht. Da man man eine Borelioseinfektion oft an einem roten Hof um die Einstichstelle erkennt, kann sich jeder vorstellen zu welchen Verrenkungen die Beobachtung der Einstichstelle jetzt jeden Morgen führt. Mistviecher.


----------



## inextremo6 (26. Mai 2022)

Gratulation Zokker  hast ja 2 schöne Touren mit guten Fischen hinter dir. Was will man mehr.ich war heute Nacht auch draussen,
Aber leider das übliche. Egal ob wurm oder Fisch, die Aale werden nicht grösser, bei 50 ist meistens Schluss. Habe dieses Jahr erst 5 mitgenommen alle anderen gingen zurück. Verhältnis zur Zeit 1 zu 10, traurig aber wahr.ich bleibe dran und werde einige neue Stellen ausprobieren.
Fettes Petri auch allen anderen.


----------



## Stulle (26. Mai 2022)

Ich war noch an einem anderen See/Verein. 
Da hab ich noch 4 mitnehmen können insgesamt sind sie alle recht klein dünn und blass.


----------



## Jaym (26. Mai 2022)

Hey,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder.
Heute gings nachmittags an einen der Seen meines Vereins. Ein kleiner Dorf"teich" mit ca. 1 HA. Für mich, als Jungangler, ein wunderbares "Lehrgewässer". Viel Friedfisch aber auch alle Arten von Räubern. Ohne Strömung um mich ganz sachte an alle Angelarten heranzutasten. Das letzte mal war ich zum Stippen hier aber mich hat schon immer das Feedern interessiert. Also habe ich mich gestern auf in den Laden gemacht, Rute und Rolle sowie Zubehör besorgt und einfach mal los.... ausprobieren 

Nach anfänglichem Getüdele, verheddere und allgemeiner Verwirrung folgte dann die Suche nach einem Angelplatz. Schnell fiel meine Wahl auf eine Stelle ca. 1-2 Meter abseits des Schilfs. Also Futter anmischen und los gehts.

Nach 2 Körben Anfütterung habe ich mein Vorfach angebracht, den Haken (10er) mit 3 Maden bestückt (ich wollte vermeiden, dass zu viele kleine Fische beißen) und dank Schnurclip echt, für mich als Anfänger, überraschend genau den Platz angeworfen. ERFOLG! Eigentlich war ich hier bereits zufrieden mit dem Tag.... Montage geklappt, Anfütterung geklappt, genaues Anwerfen geklappt. Super!

Dennoch folgten Bisse, die ich auch verwerten konnte. 2 Rotfedern mit jeweils 16 sowie 19 cm und ein Rotauge mit knapp 21 cm sollten es werden. Der Tag war an dem Punkt eigentlich vorbei für mich und ich machte mir langsam Gedanken über das Abbauen. Dann allerdings krümmte sich die 1 OZ Feederspitze und es ruckte. Kurzer Anschlag und (für mich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) ungewohnter Widerstand des Fisches. Tatsächlich wirkte der Fisch, den ich am Haken hatte, auch sehr schwer für die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Rotauge und -feder.
Es sollte sich alsbald herausstellen, dass es sich um einen Raubfisch handelt. Nicht nur irgendeiner sondern der allererste Hecht in meinem Leben... selbst jetzt noch steigt mein Puls in ungeahnte Höhen wenn ich daran denke!!!! Das sind Momente, die das Angeln für mich einzigartig machen!

Der kleine Freund hatte schätzungsweise knapp 20 - 25 cm. Ich war leider in dem Moment auf Grund von Überwältigung nicht mehr in der Lage ihn zu messen, sondern wollte den Kollegen so schnell und schonend wie möglich wieder zurücksetzen.

Ich bin nach wie vor absolut fertig mit den Nerven und super glücklich!

Petri Heil für alle, die heute noch losziehen oder schon am Wasser sind.


----------



## vollek (26. Mai 2022)

Petri zu den Fischen. Klingt so als wärst Du für immer infiziert.


----------



## Jaym (26. Mai 2022)

Petri Dank!
Ja, ich glaube ich bin infiziert


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. Mai 2022)

So oder so ähnlich fing es auch bei uns allen an! Petri zu deinen Fischen, hast alles richtig gemacht! 
Aus Freude wird Begeisterung und aus Begeisterung Leidenschaft, auch bei Dir!   Da bin ich mir absolut sicher....


----------



## kridkram (27. Mai 2022)

Zokker
Fettes Petri zu den schönen Aalen. Auch allen Anderen hier. Ich freu mich wenn ich wenigstens so am Angeln teilnehmen kann. Leider hat mich am Sonntag ein Herzinfarkt an die Schwelle geführt, der Doc konnte mich zurück holen. Mal sehen wie alles weiter geht!
Hoffe weiterhin auf eure Beiträge!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Mai 2022)

Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und das Du schnell wieder Fit wirst!


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2022)

Auweia.
Gute Besserung kridkram .


----------



## Skott (27. Mai 2022)

Alles Gute für Dich kridkram !!!


----------



## Jan_Cux (27. Mai 2022)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## ado (27. Mai 2022)

Gute Besserung kridkram


----------



## Zmann (27. Mai 2022)

Auch von mir,gute Besserung!


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2022)

Oh oh, wir werden alle alt ... 

ich wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## Vanner (27. Mai 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Leider hat mich am Sonntag ein Herzinfarkt an die Schwelle geführt, der Doc konnte mich zurück holen. Mal sehen wie alles weiter geht!



Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und hoffe, dass alles positiv verläuft.


----------



## Blueser (27. Mai 2022)

Ich wünsche dir ebenfalls gute Besserung! Dank Herzkathetertechnik ist die Überlebensrate heute gegenüber früher bei einem Infarkt extrem gestiegen. Wichtig ist ein sofortiges Handeln bei entsprechenden Symptomen. 
 Was mich erschreckt, ist die Häufung solcher Fälle in meinem Umfeld in letzter Zeit ...


----------



## jkc (27. Mai 2022)

Sou, Grüße aus Sommersel.
Anfahrt von Larvik hier rauf war schonmal Knaller.
Tag der Ankunft und paar Stunden draußen gewesen; Tackle / Montagen funktioniert so wie ich es mir als Salzwassernoob "ausgedacht" (angelesen) habe. 
Meine ersten Meeresfische waren Dorsche; der erste (kleine) Butt hing wohl schon kurz beim Nachbarboot, ging aber leider kurz vor der Landung verloren.








Werden wahrscheinlich paar anstrengende Tage jetzt.

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2022)

Meterdorsche sind doch auch fast wie Meterhechte und Meterkarpfen.....du machst das schon.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Mai 2022)

Gute Besserung kridkram


----------



## kingandre88 (28. Mai 2022)

So nicht ganz live....
War an der Weser...
3 Aale 52,55 und 58 cm sowie ne kleine Bachforelle gab es.

Bisse kamen verdammt spät ab 2.15.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Mai 2022)

Nicht fett (16kg), aber lang (1.01m). Geiler Fisch, richtiger Kämpfer


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Mai 2022)

Gute Besserung kridkram !

Alles Gute !!! 

R.S.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Mai 2022)

Gute Besserung, kridkram 
Und lass sowas in Zukunft besser. Mein Vater ist so in meinen Armen gestorben, da konnten KrKw und Notarzt nix mehr machen, obwohl die nur 7 Minuten gebraucht hatten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Mai 2022)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## kridkram (28. Mai 2022)

Danke an alle, bin gerade zu Hause angekommen. Fühl mich gut, hab 2 stents verpasst bekommen und in 4 Wochen eventuell einen 3. Dann sollte alles wieder soweit laufen, Gewebe ist zum Glück nix abgestorbenen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2022)

Da hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt.


----------



## Skott (28. Mai 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Danke an alle, bin gerade zu Hause angekommen. Fühl mich gut, hab 2 stents verpasst bekommen und in 4 Wochen eventuell einen 3. Dann sollte alles wieder soweit laufen, Gewebe ist zum Glück nix abgestorbenen.


Das hört sich doch gut an, aber jetzt weiterhin schön aufmerksam sein und sch regelmäßig kontrolllieren lassen.
Vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Lebensweise überdenken und ggfls. ändern....


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Mai 2022)

Alles gute kridkram


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Mai 2022)

kridkram :
Meinerseits auch alles Gute und schön das du wieder zu Hause bist …

Allen andern die am Wasser sind oder waren ein Fettes Petri !!!
Ich bin noch immer träge was das Angeln angeht aber ab01.06 wird es sich ändern, da habe ich ein Date mit meine Strolche …


----------



## kridkram (28. Mai 2022)

Wundert mich, dass der kein Laich mehr hat hier im tiefen Baggersee. 
Also hier bei uns sieht man generell kaum noch laichende Karpfen. Und wenn ich mal einen 5-6 pfünder zum essen mitnehmen, kommt es mir oft so vor bei Rognern, das das alles nicht richtig ausgebildet ist und damit nicht zur Reife kommt. 
Es gibt Vermutungen, das die Karpfen bewusst so gezüchtet worden sind, damit kein natürlicher Besatz entsteht. Es dürfte auch bestimmt schon 20 Jahre her sein, als ich einen kleinen Karpfen ( unter 35) gefangen habe.


----------



## Ukel (28. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nicht fett (16kg), aber lang (1.01m). Wundert mich, dass der kein Laich mehr hat hier im tiefen Baggersee. Naja, scheiß egal, geiler Fisch. Richtiger Kämpfer


Auf das Reich der Pflanzen übertragen würde man von Zweihäusigkeit sprechen, so auch bei Karpfen, es gibt Männlein und Weiblein, vielleicht hast nen schlanken eleganten Galan erwischt, der sich nicht die Wampe vollgehauen hat


----------



## Mefourlauber (28. Mai 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> kridkram :
> Meinerseits auch alles Gute und schön das du wieder zu Hause bist …
> 
> Allen andern die am Wasser sind oder waren ein Fettes Petri !!!
> Ich bin noch immer träge was das Angeln angeht aber ab01.06 wird es sich ändern, da habe ich ein Date mit meine Strolche …


Da gehts mir wie Dir. Hab nur Zander im Kopf, deswegen bin ich gerade auch träge.
Am Mittwoch gilt es


----------



## Gert-Show (28. Mai 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Zokker
> Fettes Petri zu den schönen Aalen. Auch allen Anderen hier. Ich freu mich wenn ich wenigstens so am Angeln teilnehmen kann. Leider hat mich am Sonntag ein Herzinfarkt an die Schwelle geführt, der Doc konnte mich zurück holen. Mal sehen wie alles weiter geht!
> Hoffe weiterhin auf eure Beiträge!


Dann drücke ich mal die Daumen für eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung!


----------



## thanatos (29. Mai 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass der kein Laich mehr hat hier im tiefen Baggersee.
> Also hier bei uns sieht man generell kaum noch laichende Karpfen. Und wenn ich mal einen 5-6 pfünder zum essen mitnehmen, kommt es mir oft so vor bei Rognern, das das alles nicht richtig ausgebildet ist und damit nicht zur Reife kommt.
> Es gibt Vermutungen, das die Karpfen bewusst so gezüchtet worden sind, damit kein natürlicher Besatz entsteht. Es dürfte auch bestimmt schon 20 Jahre her sein, als ich einen kleinen Karpfen ( unter 35) gefangen habe.


----------



## thanatos (29. Mai 2022)

Du liegst fast ganz richtig - die Karpfen sind gezüchtet um in Teichwirtschaften gemästet zu 
werden und auf den Markt zu kommen , es war nie vorgesehen sie in Massen in natürliche Gewässer 
auszusetzen - es kommt selten vor das sie dort erfolgreich ablaichen können , ein Hauptgrund ist 
schon die fehlende Futtergrundlage für die Jungfische . Ein zweiter Grund ist der Karpfen brauch eine passende 
Wassertemperatur die selten gegeben ist .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (29. Mai 2022)

hallo thanatos,

aus den letzten Jahren Angelei an Altarmen und Großflüssen hab ich da andere Wahrnehmungen. Karpfen aller Größen fange ich regelmäßig. Es liegt also nahe, dass doch ab und an vitale Nachkommen "hochkommen". Selbes gilt für Graskarpfen, denen die natürliche Reproduktion in Deutschland ja auch vehement abgesprochen wird. Ich persönlich glaub also schon, dass Nahrungskette und Temperaturen die Familiengründung und - erhaltung hergeben.
Gibts belastbare Studien, auf die man zugreifen kann / darf, und die das Gegenteil schlüssig belegen?

Gruß


----------



## Vanner (29. Mai 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Es gibt Vermutungen, das die Karpfen bewusst so gezüchtet worden sind, damit kein natürlicher Besatz entsteht.



Das glaube ich weniger. Karpfen laichen eigentlich jedes Jahr ab, es sei denn, die Wetterbedingungen würde über das Jahr überhaupt nicht passen. 
Das wenig Nachwuchs hoch kommt, liegt an den sehr wechselhaften Wetterbedingungen und somit Wassertemperaturen. Kommen die Karpfen erst sehr spät zum Laichen, hat der Nachwuchs, auch wenn die Wassertemperaturen passen, kaum die Chance den Winter zu überleben. Laichen sie sehr zeitig ab und die Bedingungen passen, dann kommt auch ein geringer Teil vom Nachwuchs durch.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Das glaube ich weniger. Karpfen laichen eigentlich jedes Jahr ab, es sei denn, die Wetterbedingungen würde über das Jahr überhaupt nicht passen.
> Das wenig Nachwuchs hoch kommt, liegt an den sehr wechselhaften Wetterbedingungen und somit Wassertemperaturen. Kommen die Karpfen erst sehr spät zum Laichen, hat der Nachwuchs, auch wenn die Wassertemperaturen passen, kaum die Chance den Winter zu überleben. Laichen sie sehr zeitig ab und die Bedingungen passen, dann kommt auch ein geringer Teil vom Nachwuchs durch.


Hallo,

das dürfte zum großen Teil stimmen. Früher hatte wir auch zwei Karpfenteiche so nebenbei (war ein Hobby meines Vaters). Die Karpfen laichten jedes Jahr ab und im Herbst, beim Abfischen, kamen jede Menge Kärpflein zum Vorschein, so 8-10 cm lang, welche aber den Winter nicht überlebten. Ein Teil kam in eine Hälterung im nahen Bach, ein Teil direkt in den Bach und mit einigen fischte ich damals auf Hecht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## warrior (29. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Die Karpfen laichten jedes Jahr ab und im Herbst, beim Abfischen, kamen jede Menge Kärpflein zum Vorschein, so 8-10 cm lang, welche aber den Winter nicht überlebten.


Hi,
Interessehalber, warum haben die kleinen Karpfen keine Chance den Winter zu überleben?


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Hi,
> Interessehalber, warum haben die kleinen Karpfen keine Chance den Winter zu überleben?


Hallo,

ich denke mal, dass da kein passendes Futter existiert und die dann verhungern.
Als ich früher noch Allroundangler war und ich auch des Öfteren einen Ansitzfischer auf Friedfische machte - einen wirklich kleinen Karpfen habe ich da nie gefangen .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (29. Mai 2022)

ich will ja nicht in Abrede stellen das es Gewässer gibt in denen Karpfen erfolgreich laichen ,
aber das ist eben nicht die Regel . Wer hat denn schon mal einen frisch geschlüpften Karpfen 
gesehen - ich mußte mir ehrlich Mühe geben um sie zu sehen da mein Auge auf diese 
Winzigkeit nicht eingestellt war - finden die im freien Wasser genügend Microorganismen ,
werden sie nicht selbst zur Nahrung anderer Fischlein .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht in Abrede stellen das es Gewässer gibt in denen Karpfen erfolgreich laichen ,
> aber das ist eben nicht die Regel . Wer hat denn schon mal einen frisch geschlüpften Karpfen
> gesehen - ich mußte mir ehrlich Mühe geben um sie zu sehen da mein Auge auf diese
> Winzigkeit nicht eingestellt war - finden die im freien Wasser genügend Microorganismen ,
> werden sie nicht selbst zur Nahrung anderer Fischlein .



Hier in Mittelfranken hat mein Verein ein Gewässer (6ha großer Weiher, Tiefe zwischen 0,5 und 1,5m), in dem wir eigentlich gar keine Karpfen mehr besetzen müssten. Meine Mitglieder nerven mich mit der Frage, warum wir K2 (zweijährige Karpfen) besetzen. Die Antwort: Das ist natürliche Nachzucht. Die wurden nie besetzt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Mai 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Hi,
> Interessehalber, warum haben die kleinen Karpfen keine Chance den Winter zu überleben?



Es geht eigentlich nur um die Temperatur. Dass K0/K1 nicht über den Winter kommen, war vor 30 Jahren noch die Regel, heute sieht das z.B. in Mittelfranken ganz anders aus. Hier gibt es mittlerweile Gewässer (flach, geschützt gelegen), in den Karpfen natürlich hochkommen, und zwar in ansehnlicher Zahl. Der Klimawandel arbeitet zugunsten Karpfen und Waller, gegen Zander.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht in Abrede stellen das es Gewässer gibt in denen Karpfen erfolgreich laichen ,
> aber das ist eben nicht die Regel . Wer hat denn schon mal einen frisch geschlüpften Karpfen
> gesehen....


Und schon drauf geangelt. 
Ich vermute aber auch, dass sie nicht (genetisch) darauf konditioniert sind, wenige Monate nach dem Schlupf ihren Stoffwechsel herunterzufahren und ein halbes Jahr zu warten, bis die Temperaturen wieder steigen. Ich glaube einfach, dass die Masse der Brut, die bis zum Herbst nicht gefressen wurde, dieses Schicksal in den folgenden Monaten erleidet. In milden Wintern schaffen es vielleicht ein paar wenige.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Mai 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht in Abrede stellen das es Gewässer gibt in denen Karpfen erfolgreich laichen ,
> aber das ist eben nicht die Regel . Wer hat denn schon mal einen frisch geschlüpften Karpfen
> gesehen - ich mußte mir ehrlich Mühe geben um sie zu sehen da mein Auge auf diese
> Winzigkeit nicht eingestellt war - finden die im freien Wasser genügend Microorganismen ,
> werden sie nicht selbst zur Nahrung anderer Fischlein .


Hallo,

frisch geschlüpfte habe ich auch nie gesehen, dazu waren unsere Weiher auch zu trüb, aber im Herbst, beim Abfischen, da waren tausende kleiner Kärpflein drin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Mai 2022)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Klimawandel arbeitet zugunsten Karpfen und Waller, gegen Zander.


Dann bin ich absolut gegen den Klimawandel …


----------



## thanatos (30. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> frisch geschlüpfte habe ich auch nie gesehen, dazu waren unsere Weiher auch zu trüb, aber im Herbst, beim Abfischen, da waren tausende kleiner Kärpflein drin.
> 
> ...


Du hättest sie auch in glasklarem Wasser nicht gesehen , ich hatte Mühe sie im Aquarium zu erkennen .
Warum die Kärpflein nicht über den Winter kommen ? da sollte man vielleicht mal einen Teichwirt fragen .
Wie man einen ablassbaren Teich vorbereitet das die Winzlinge genug Nahrung finden ist mir bekannt 
aber wie es dann zum Winter weiter geht ??? kann ich nun leider nicht mehr erfragen .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Mai 2022)

Wat? Der Klimawandel arbeitet völlig gegen Karpfen...Karpfen lieben beständiges Wetter, wovon es dieses Jahr so gut wie nichts gab...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Mai 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wat? Der Klimawandel arbeitet völlig gegen Karpfen...Karpfen lieben beständiges Wetter, wovon es dieses Jahr so gut wie nichts gab...



Die Karpfenbauern hier in Mittelfranken hatten 2021 Ertragseinbußen von bis zu 60%, weil der Sommer kühl war. Der Karpfen mag vor allem eines: Wärme. Bei wechselnden Wetterverhältnissen frisst er weniger, das holt er aber schnell nach, sobald die Temperaturen hochgehen. 

Schaue dir mal die Entwicklung der Karpfenbestände in Australien und Kalifornien über die vergangenen Jahrzehnte an. Die Bestände sind aufgrund der steigenden Temperaturen massiv gestiegen. Strafe für Zurücksetzen eines Karpfens in Kalifornien: 1000 $.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Schaue dir mal die Entwicklung der Karpfenbestände in Australien und Kalifornien über die vergangenen Jahrzehnte an.


Was ich mitbekommen habe, sind die Bestände in Australien bereits in den 70/80ern des letzten Jahrhunderts explodiert.
Die Bestandszahlen pro Hektar erinnern einen stark an manche mittelfränkischen Vereinsgewässer.
Mit dem National Carp Control Plan versucht man dieser Entwicklung wieder Herr zu werden.
Inzwischen scheint man das "Problem" sogar mit dem Koi-Virus angehen zu wollen.

Über Karpfen in Kalifornien weiß ich nicht viel.

Im Osten Nordamerikas haben sie sich aber auch schon im letzten jahrhundert etabliert.
Selbst im St. Lawrence River bis hoch zum Lake Superior, wo ja nicht unbedingt tropische Temperaturen herrschen.
Sind allerdings keine Aischgründer, sondern eher schlankere Schuppenkarpfen.
Werden z.T. auch als invasive Art bekämpft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Selbst im St. Lawrence River bis hoch zum Lake Superior,



Jupp.
Da gibt es sogar schon ein paar Carp Hunter:


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da gibt es sogar schon ein paar Carp Hunter:


Für die gibt es in Ontario seit letztem Jahr sogar eine Ausnahmegenehmigung bei der Rutenzahl.

Üblicherweise darf ja nur mit einer Rute gefischt werden, auf Karpfen ausnahmsweise dann drei.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. Mai 2022)

Mal wieder zum Thema live zurück…
Ich versuche es mal …
Köfis im Eimer, Sonnenbarsch mal wieder gefangen …
Allen die am Wasser sind ein Fettes Petri und viel Spaß…


----------



## thanatos (31. Mai 2022)

Hatte meinen Lieblingssee 30 Hektar - gestern Abend mal wieder für mich ganz allein 
war etwas frisch , meine 30 Rotfedern für meine Tierchen waren schnell gefangen - na ja 
die Katzen haben sich erst geziert - geschuppt und nur das Rückenstück - " erst mal 
abwarten ob noch was Besseres kommt " isset aber nicht ,na zum Glück meine Puttchen sind da nicht so 
wählerisch die freuen sich bestimmt wenn es die heute zum Frühstück gibt . Ja ich bin auch wählerisch
statt Fisch gibt es eben Schnitzel mit Spargel .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Mai 2022)

Schicht im Schacht…
Ein kleinen 55er gab es, gebissen hat er aber wie ein großer auf Tauwurm / Grund…  Pose mit köfi tauchte kein mal ab …
Nächstes Date ist erstmal Zandern, da geht bestimmt mehr


----------



## Zanderangler1 (31. Mai 2022)

3 Bisse, einer blieb hängen...63cm. Blitzlicht wollte an der Kamera nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. Mai 2022)

Heute auf Morgen früh mal am MDK, Wendebecken und Hafengebiet. Bis. Mitternacht mit Wurm, dann mit weiter mit Köfi.
Durchs Wasser treiben viele Algen, die sich in den Montagen festhängen. War letztes Jahr um diese Zeit nicht so.

Mit Grundeln hält es sich in Grenzen, vielleicht geht noch ein Karpfen oder/und ein Aal... Klappt grad nicht mit Bilder hochladen...


----------



## Stulle (31. Mai 2022)

Das ist Mobbing.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Mai 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist Mobbing.


aber übelster Sorte


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Juni 2022)

So, Feierabend. Außer 3 Grundeln nichts, gegen Abend hat es einige Stunden geregnet. Vor genau einem Jahr hatte ich an dieser Stelle einen Karpfen, einen Aal (Beide auf Wurm) und gegen 4.00 nen 84er Zander, keine Grundeln, keine Fadenalgen in den Montagen. 

So ist der Kanal eben, konstante gibt es da nie....


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Juni 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist Mobbing.


Hab mal ne zeitlang um die Ecke gearbeitet und kann das bestätigen!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Das ist Mobbing.


Hm, steh auf dem Schlauch, übersehe wohl irgend etwas... wer oder was mobbt wen ?


----------



## Stulle (1. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hm, steh auf dem Schlauch, übersehe wohl irgend etwas... wer oder was mobbt wen ?


Die 2 und später 3 Angler die genau vor meiner Arbeitsstelle sitzen und die den kompletten Tag dort Angeln können.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2022)

Ah, alles klar jetzt kapier ichs . Du Armer


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Stulle schrieb:


> Die 2 und später 3 Angler die genau vor meiner Arbeitsstelle sitzen und die den kompletten Tag dort Angeln können.


Man muss auch mal gönnen können, auch wenn das in solch einer Situation vermutlich schwer fällt.


----------



## świetlik (1. Juni 2022)

Heute Saison Beginn also Abend kurz am Wasser schauen was geht.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Für Anfang muss reichen.
Es gab noch drei kleine Zander.


----------



## xAzraelx (2. Juni 2022)

Gestern auch los gewesen am MLK. Die Zander wollten nicht,  aber der Rapfen hatte Lust zum Landgang.


----------



## Slappy (2. Juni 2022)

Vorfluterangeln.... Immer wieder eine spannende Sache


----------



## Slappy (2. Juni 2022)

Tadaaaa


----------



## Slappy (2. Juni 2022)

So, und fertig für heute. 
Es gab noch eine Mega Überraschung im Vorfluter


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juni 2022)

Eben zwei Hechtels gezogen und einen Kontakt, in einer 1/4 Stunde gleiche Stelle.
Leider fehlte dem Ersten ein Auge.
Hier der Schönere.








Jürgen


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Juni 2022)

Ich bin heute auch noch am Bach und es gab schon zwei Rot getuppfte und einen kleinen Barsch. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was.

Gruß Luis


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2022)

So. Früh aufstehen morgen? Egal

Wenn der Arsch hier jetzt aber nix fängt, verklag ich Quantum und das Anglerboard


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2022)

OK.
Quantum und AB
Glück gehabt. 

3 Zander in 20 Minuten 
Läuft 
Und sie werden größer


----------



## Blueser (2. Juni 2022)

So sehen also Zander aus, aha ... 
Hab lange keinen mehr gesehen, sind bei uns wohl ausgestorben.


----------



## hans21 (2. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> OK.
> Quantum und AB
> Glück gehabt.
> 
> ...


Petri! 
Schöne Fische. Ich war gestern Abend auch schon, es gab 2 Zander und 1 Wels den ich fast nicht raus bekommen hätte. Alles zwischen 22:00 und 22:30. Die 2 Stunden davor und die Stunde danach wie tot.

Ging bei dir schon was auf Topwater Köder? Irgendwie läuft bei mir dieses Jahr gar nichts auf Popper & Co.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2022)

Erstmal ein ganz Fettes Petri an alle die erfolgreich waren !!!

Ich war gestern mit Kumpel auch unterwegs…Eigentlich war Zander eingeplant aber da der Aal die letzte Woche richtig gut gelaufen ist, wollte ich auf Aal ein/zwei Stündchen probieren…Tatsächlich war der Aal auch in Beißlaune, das ich vor lauter Spaß garnicht zum Zandern gekommen bin und mich mit den besten Aal des Abends von 82cm belohnen durfte …
Kumpel ist den stacheligen verfallen und hatte sieben von den Strolchen sowie einen schönen 40+ Barsch erwischt…
Auf dem Heimweg haben wir noch auf rasch zwei Stellen abgeworfen und ich konnte auch noch als Krönung zwei von den Strolchen  rauszaubern… 
Aales im Aalem war es ein gelungener Angelausflug der morgen wiederholt wird …

Allen viel Spaß die am Wasser sind oder am WE noch hinkommen !!!


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2022)

hans21 schrieb:


> Petri!
> Schöne Fische. Ich war gestern Abend auch schon, es gab 2 Zander und 1 Wels den ich fast nicht raus bekommen hätte. Alles zwischen 22:00 und 22:30. Die 2 Stunden davor und die Stunde danach wie tot.
> 
> Ging bei dir schon was auf Topwater Köder? Irgendwie läuft bei mir dieses Jahr gar nichts auf Popper & Co.


Petri. 
Also heut war echt super. 
Hab ich lang nicht mehr erlebt. 
4 oder 5 Bisse versemmelt. 
2 hingen noch kurz 
Und insgesamt 4 Fische gefangen. 
Hat sich auch alles in einer Stunde und alles im Hellen abgespielt. 
2 Bisse noch im Dunkeln aber in etwa 1,5 Stunden. 

Knallharte Bisse, so dass man sich schon erschrocken hat   

Topwater wird Dienstag getestet. 
Werd da n bisschen eher los und schauen was die Barsche evtl Rapfen dazu sagen. 

Alles in allem ein sehr netter Abend und ein guter Start in die Zandersaison und überhaupt in die Raubfischsaison. 
Hecht gab's auch 3 am Samstag in NL. 

Leider ist mir der Wels noch nicht am Rhein gelungen. 

Dickes Petri allen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri.
> Also heut war echt super.
> Hab ich lang nicht mehr erlebt.
> 4 oder 5 Bisse versemmelt.
> ...


Schön dran bleiben und die gute Zeit ausnutzen   …
Lange läuft es nicht so gut und dann werden erstmal wieder Geschichten von hundefressenden Wallern erzählt …


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2022)

jaa war wieder mal ein wunderschöner Abend in der Natur , schön auch das ich mich nicht voll geschleimt
habe - nachdem meine lieben Katzen gemäkelt haben habe ich erst gar nicht gestippt und das was
ich wollte - wollte nicht .


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2022)

hans21 schrieb:


> und 1 Wels den ich fast nicht raus bekommen hätte


Wie groß war denn das Monster ?


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Lange läuft es nicht so gut


jep, das stimmt. Aber bevor man sich umsieht, steht der Herbst schon wieder an und es gibt ja noch andere schöne Fische, die man fangen kann.
Feedern am Kanal und Rhein wird jetzt auch wieder öfter in Angriff genommen.

Barbenschonzeit ist auch bald vorbei


----------



## kingandre88 (3. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> jep, das stimmt. Aber bevor man sich umsieht, steht der Herbst schon wieder an und es gibt ja noch andere schöne Fische, die man fangen kann.
> Feedern am Kanal und Rhein wird jetzt auch wieder öfter in Angriff genommen.
> 
> Barbenschonzeit ist auch bald vorbei


Sag Bescheid...Nehmen wir dann mal gemeinsam in Angriff


----------



## Mefourlauber (3. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri.
> Also heut war echt super.
> Hab ich lang nicht mehr erlebt.
> 4 oder 5 Bisse versemmelt.
> ...


Dickes Petri! So macht das doch Spaß.
Bei mir geht gar nüscht; ist auch nicht mein Wasserstand.
Hast du gejiggt oder gewobbelt oder sogar beides?
Waren die Zanderfänge nur auf den Buhnen oder auf freier Strecke?


----------



## hanzz (3. Juni 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Dickes Petri! So macht das doch Spaß.
> Bei mir geht gar nüscht; ist auch nicht mein Wasserstand.
> Hast du gejiggt oder gewobbelt oder sogar beides?
> Waren die Zanderfänge nur auf den Buhnen oder auf freier Strecke?


Danke
Wobbeln ist mir zu langweilig geworden. 
Reines Jiggen/Faulenzen. 
Am Buhnenkopf/Strömungskante 
Da wo sich das Wasser viel bewegt hat gab's die meisten Bisse.
Prallhang sowie auch Gleithang


----------



## Mefourlauber (3. Juni 2022)

Danke für die Auskunft. So habe ich auch gefischt, nur das Resultat war anders 
Dann mal weiter Petri, ich bleibe auch am Ball, hoffe aber auch auf mehr Wasser.


----------



## hans21 (3. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie groß war denn das Monster ?


War gar nicht so riesig, vielleicht 1,3m, aber ziemlich fett. Hab ihn nicht gemessen. Hab auch gar nicht das passende Maßband dabei gehabt. Er hat weit draussen auf den Wobbler gebissen, in ziemlicher Strömung. Mit meiner ML Rute d.h. max. WG von 25gr, bekommt man so einen schon nur schwer vom Boden und wenn der sich in die Strömung hängt geht die Luzie ab. Da hat die Rute keine Reserven mehr zum Puffern, quasi auf Anschlag. Was war ich froh als ich den Wobbler aus dem Brocken wieder raus hatte.






Heute morgen vor der Arbeit hab ich dann auch nochmal Topwater probiert, nix. Erster Wurf mit nem 2er Mepps hat gleich nen schönen Barsch gebracht.


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2022)

Norwegen,








...wo das verbinden der Finger zum morgendlichen Ritual vor der Ausfahrt wird.  

Salzwasser und ich werden glaube ich keine guten Freunde mehr.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Norwegen,
> Anhang anzeigen 408658
> Anhang anzeigen 408659
> 
> ...



In Ernest Hemingways Roman _"Der alte Mann und das Meer" _gibt es, sofern ich mich da richtig erinnere, eine Stelle in der der Zustand seiner vom Marlin geschundenen Hände beschrieben wird. So oder so ähnlich wird es wohl ausgeschaut haben.


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Juni 2022)

Hi JKC kenn ich , muss so sein, dass jeder noch nach Wochen sieht wo du warst und vor allem dass du extrem Kontakt hattest.
Bei mir ist teilweise so,dass ich nach ner Woche die Finger nicht zur Faust ballen kann.
Dickes Petri


----------



## jkc (3. Juni 2022)

Wir arbeiten dran, teils reicht es die Schnur zu berühren und man hat einen neuen Riss / Schnitt.
Hat sich wenigstens gelohnt, 4 Buttkontakte, leider nur 2 raus und Kollege hat endlich seinen Meterdorsch und mit 1,11 sogar gleich den größten der Tour.

Grüße JK


----------



## rustaweli (4. Juni 2022)

Von der Nachtschicht direkt an einen See und die Zeit bis zum heimischen Frühstück nutzen.




Nur wechseln zwischen Gummi und Chatter, kurz abfächern und weiter. So der Plan!
Irgendwann muß an diesen Gewässern doch auch der räuberische Knoten platzen!


----------



## rustaweli (4. Juni 2022)

Ich kann nicht mehr, bin ein seelisches Wrack! An unmöglichsten Stellen rumgekraxelt, über solch Bäume drüber und teils auf solch etlichen Bäumen geangelt. 








Kurzes Gewitter durchgestanden, im Regen weiter geangelt. 








Einen gemächlichen Schnipelnachläufer gehabt, auf Sicht eine Fehlattacke eines schönen, mittleren Barsches erlebt und sage und schreibe 2(!) gefühlt gute Hechte im Drill verloren. In kurzer Zeit an gleicher Stelle. Keine Ahnung ob es ein und derselbe Esox war. Jetzt eine rauchen und nach Hause. Wollte schon lange daheim sein. Was ein Tag! Bißl traurig und über mich verärgert, aber später werde ich es anders sehen. Wahnsinn!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2022)

Bei mir nieselt es nur ein bisschen.
Habe gerade den zweiten Hecht gehabt, gleicher Köder wie gestern.







Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2022)

Und jetzt erst mal Mittag und fröhliches Leine entheddern.




Jürgen

Nachtrag: habe ich abgeschnitten.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und jetzt erst mal Mittag und fröhliches Leine entheddern.
> Anhang anzeigen 408746
> 
> Jürgen


Mit Statio oder BC?


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Mit Statio oder BC?


Ich fische eine alte Aspire FA 4000, auf einer Hydra Speed 80 gr.WG, Köder ist seit zwei Tagen ein Storm doom bells deep, oder so.
Gestern hat das Storm Teil geloost, es ist bei einem über Meter Hecht, der zu schwache Sprengring geplatzt.
Der schwimmt nun mit meinem Drilling rum?
Jetzt aufgerüst auf 60 kg Sprengringe von Gamakatzu und einem neuen Bauchdrilling der gleichen Marke.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Jürgen


----------



## Lord Sinclair (4. Juni 2022)

Bin am Wasser, eine Rute auf Wels, gelegentlich schwinge ich auch die Spinnrute. Gerade eben wunderbarer Biss, Fisch mit richtig Kraft, zieht Schnur, ich dachte schon Wels, leider falsch gehakt…aber toller Drill.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Juni 2022)

Heute bin ich mal wieder mit dem Moped an's Wasser gefahren. 






Zum Glück hatte ich eine Dose Mais dabei. 






Mit der OCC-Combo und Liftmontagen soll es im Wehl klappen, so ist der Plan. 






Leider herrscht bis jetzt Flaute und es regt sich weder Luft noch Lift. Tauwurm, Mais und Made, leider bisher kein Zupfer. 






Mal schauen, was noch kommt? Ich sollte eventuell mal die Stelle wechseln.


----------



## rustaweli (4. Juni 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Heute bin ich mal wieder mit dem Moped an's Wasser gefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408765
> 
> ...


Geniale und mutige Farbcombo!


----------



## rustaweli (4. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich fische eine alte Aspire FG, auf einer Hydra Speed 80 gr.WG, Köder ist seit zwei Tagen ein Storm doom bells deep, oder so.
> Gestern hat das Storm Teil geloost, es ist bei einem über Meter Hecht, der zu schwache Sprengring geplatzt.
> Der schwimmt nun mit meinem Drilling rum?
> Jetzt aufgerüst auf 60 kg Sprengringe von Gamakatzu und einem neuen Bauchdrilling der gleichen Marke.
> ...


Fische ja auch Stationäre, wobei ich beim Thema schwerere Köder auch mit einer Multi/BC liebäugle. Dachte ich darf endlich mal ein solch berühmtes BC Nest sehen. Das mit dem Zerlegen der Ringe gibt mir zu denken. Rüstet Du/ Ihr oft um wenn es auf Hecht geht? Las so etwas bisher nur bei Welsen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Juni 2022)

Will es euch nicht vorenthalten, wie angesagt war ich letzte Nacht auch unterwegs aber die Krabben haben mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht… 
Gleiche Stelle, gleiche Welle … Unglaublich, letztens noch keine Probleme mit den Krabben und gestern in 90min das kotzen gekriegt…Keine 10 Minuten dann war der Haken blank, Vorfach beschädigt oder auch der Haken ab …
Unerklärlich , jetzt weiß ich warum ich das Zandern mit leichten Gepäck so liebe…
Gegen Mitternacht dann der ungewollte Stellenwechsel, an der neuen Stelle waren die Krabben auch noch aktiv aber nicht mehr so intensiv die Seuche… Drei richtig, richtig gute Aalbisse noch gekriegt aber nur ein verwertet, warum die anderen nicht hingen kann ich mir bei solchen Bissen nicht erklären, eigentlich wäre nur noch das rausdrillen angesagt …
Gegen drei Uhr die Sachen ab in die Brennnesseln und dann mit der Peitsche auf die Strolche… Drei konnte ich noch verhaften bei fünf Kontakten und nu ist regenerieren angesagt…Habe es bis etwa sechs Uhr durchgezogen, dann war der Akku aber sowas von leer …
Nicht das ihr denkt ich hätte nichts getan, das war Sport pur  !!!
Zwei von den letzten drei Nächten voll durchgemacht ohne Stuhl und ohne Liege, und das auf der Steinpackung … Mein Sessel war ein isoliertes Sitzkissen auf ein spitzen Stein und dann noch das rumkracksen auf der Packung…  Heute schwirren mir so irgendwelche komische Gedanken rum „ bin mir nicht sicher ob ich im Schlaf vergewaltigt worden bin“ …

Jetzt brauche ich Urlaub …

Wünsche allen viel Spaß am Wasser und ein Fettes Petri denen, die Erfolgreich waren !!!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Fische ja auch Stationäre, wobei ich beim Thema schwerere Köder auch mit einer Multi/BC liebäugle. Dachte ich darf endlich mal ein solch berühmtes BC Nest sehen. Das mit dem Zerlegen der Ringe gibt mir zu denken. Rüstet Du/ Ihr oft um wenn es auf Hecht geht? Las so etwas bisher nur bei Welsen.


Eigentlich ist alles auch auf den immer möglichen Wels ausgelegt.
Es war ein Fehler das ich diesen Storm Wobbler nicht näher angeschaut habe und den zu mickrigen Ring nicht entdeckt habe.
Dran gehängt und gleich vier Kleinere gefangen, bevor die Mutti den zu kleinen Ring gesprengt hat
Sonst fische ich vieles von Rapala, da gibt es diese Probleme nicht?
Storm ist zwar eine gute Marke, aber in der Ausrüstung eben nicht.
Sowas hatte ich aber auch bei Illex , mit ihren berühmten Weicheisenhaken.

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2022)

Petri heil allen am Wasser.

Mal schauen wann es bei mir klappt.

Hab die letzten Tage mit 39 Fieber im Bett verbracht...
heute ohne Dolormin dennoch wie neugeboren.


Mal schauen ob ich es heute Abend riskiere...

ab morgen früh ist hier Land unter..


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich fische eine alte Aspire FG,


Ich dachte immer von der Aspire gibts nur die FA ? Die habe ich hier auch noch in 4000er Größe rumliegen.


----------



## kridkram (4. Juni 2022)

War heute das erste Mal nach meiner Entlassung an der Talsperre zum gucken. Langsam steigt der Pegel und ich sah Angler, eigentlich war ja Angelverbot. Hab da einen Kontrolleur angerufen und nachgefragt. Seit Mittwoch wäre das Angeln wieder frei gegeben. 
Allerdings stehen überall noch Schilder von der Talsperrenverwaltung, das Betreten des Stauraumes ist verboten! Somit ist eigentlich das Angeln nicht möglich, da die Wasserkante noch viel zu weit von der Uferkante entfernt ist.
Das könnte interessant werden, falls die TS Verwaltung das kontrolliert.


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Juni 2022)

Bin auch am tun dran. Tatort MLK


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2022)

Ich denke ich geh raus - muss den Sohnemann sehr wahrscheinlich mitnehmen daher nur ein "kurzer" Ansitz bis max 23 Uhr xD


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juni 2022)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer von der Aspire gibts nur die FA ? Die habe ich hier auch noch in 4000er Größe rumliegen.


Ich habe mich vertippt, natürlich FA.





Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Juni 2022)

Habe es auch ans Wasser geschafft, grade aufgebaut. Ein kleiner Gründling und ne kleine Grundel hängen dran, erstmal bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit. 
Wechsle dann auf Tauwurm. 

Wettervorhersage für heut Nacht bestens! Wünsche allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2022)

Bin nun doch alleine am Wasser 

Nur Tauwurm draußen da es für die Grundeln doch recht spät ist 

Mal schauen eventuell bekomme ich aber ja eine


----------



## ado (4. Juni 2022)

Immer diese "lästigen" Beifänge beim Aalangeln - aber geil ist es. 
Ich liebe unser Hobby


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2022)

Petri 

Ich fange bisher leere Luft…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Juni 2022)

Bei mir ist auch tote Hose. Hatte noch im hellen einen guten Biß auf eine
kleine Grundel, der Fisch nahm zwar gut Schnur, konnte ich aber leider nicht verwerten... Grundeln sind hier an der Regnitz nicht mehr aktiv, hoffe bei euch auch nicht. 
Die Würmer liegen bis jetzt zwar unangetastet auf Grund, aber ich bin trotzdem optimistisch! Aal, Quappe oder Wels, ich lass mich mal überraschen....


----------



## hanzz (4. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Ich fange bisher leere Luft…


Besser leere Luft, als gar keine. 

Bei mir heute nicht einen Biss in 6 Stunden am Kanal. 
Ziemlich ungewöhnlich beim Feedern am Kanal. 
Vielleicht spüren die Fische bereits den Wetter Umschwung zu morgen.


----------



## Blueser (4. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Habe es auch ans Wasser geschafft, grade aufgebaut. Ein kleiner Gründling und ne kleine Grundel hängen dran, erstmal bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit.
> Wechsle dann auf Tauwurm.
> 
> Wettervorhersage für heut Nacht bestens! Wünsche allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil!
> ...


In dieser Beziehung liebe ich unsere Gewässer, da kann man fast überall mit dem PKW direkt an die Angelstelle fahren. Dafür ist halt die Ausbeute eher überschaubar. Aber da ich die Bequemlichkeit und die Natur liebe, bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden...


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Besser leere Luft, als gar keine.
> 
> Bei mir heute nicht einen Biss in 6 Stunden am Kanal.
> Ziemlich ungewöhnlich beim Feedern am Kanal.
> Vielleicht spüren die Fische bereits den Wetter Umschwung zu morgen.


Das dacht ich mir auch weshalb ich gerade deshalb mit Wurm raus bin auf Aal


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Juni 2022)

Bei mir ist es jetzt total neblig geworden, ist ne unheimliche und mystische Stimmung... Nur alle 5 Minuten fliegt ein Flugzeug in geringer Höhe über mich zum Landeanflug auf Nürnberg. 
Meine roten Lichter an der Rutenspitze sind wie 2 kleine Freunde...


----------



## ado (5. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte heute so viele Bisse wie seit langem nicht. Hab aber auch schon ewig nicht mehr so viele Bisse verklopft. 
Hatte noch 5-6 wirklich gute Bisse und weiß nicht warum da nix hängen geblieben ist. 
Ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden mit dem Abend.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2022)

Na immerhin 

Ich packe gleich 

Da ist in den Gräbern aufm Friedhof mehr los wie hier am Wasser…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Juni 2022)

Ich mache auch nur noch bis um 02.00...Deniz, du hast absolut recht!


----------



## kridkram (5. Juni 2022)

Hatte noch 5-6 wirklich gute Bisse und weiß nicht warum da nix hängen geblieben ist.

Ging mir Anfang Mai so beim Forellen fischen auch so. Hatte da einen kleinen Sichelschwanz als Köder, wollte ihn dann wechseln und hab dabei bemerkt, die Spitze war abgebrochen.
Da konnte nix hängen bleiben.


----------



## -Michael- (5. Juni 2022)

Heute läuft es komisch am See…
Zuerst wollte ich Köderfische fangen, zwei Regenbogenforellen haben an einer Stelle wo sonst immer Aiteln sind gebissen.
Hab die Stelle gewechselt und auf Karpfen ausgelegt mit Mais, wieder eine Regenbogenforelle….


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Juni 2022)

Ich habe heute auch wieder kein Foto mehr für  Euch. Hatte zwar 5 Aale bis ca. 55cm, die habenn mir aber alle nicht gefallen. Also ähnlich wie bei DenizJP  mit Luft im Eimer nach Hause


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Juni 2022)

Ich packe ein, Zelt ist gerade Trocken und ab 13Uhr ist eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von 90 Prozent angekündigt.

Übernächste Woche ist dann der nächste Einsatz geplant, wieder für ne Woche.

Petri noch für alle die am Wasser sind.

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2022)

Ich fahr Frau und Kind zu Freunden und anschließend an den Vereinssee auf Hecht ^^

soll "nur" für 2 Stunden schütten danach wieder Ruhe laut Wetterbericht.


Und scheiss Wetter ist ja Beisswetter xD


----------



## ado (5. Juni 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hatte noch 5-6 wirklich gute Bisse und weiß nicht warum da nix hängen geblieben ist.
> 
> Ging mir Anfang Mai so beim Forellen fischen auch so. Hatte da einen kleinen Sichelschwanz als Köder, wollte ihn dann wechseln und hab dabei bemerkt, die Spitze war abgebrochen.
> Da konnte nix hängen bleiben.


War definitiv ausgeschlossen Haken waren scharf und einsatzfähig. Egal vielleicht finde ich es noch heraus ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Und scheiss Wetter ist ja Beisswetter xD



Wenn es richtig derb runterlässt, hänge mal nen lauten Rasselwobbler ran - der kann den Regenlärm im Wasser übertönen.

Normalerweise mag ich so laute Köder nicht sonderlich und benutze die daher nur selten. Aber als Spezialanwendung in der geschilderten Situation bringen die mir immer wieder Fisch, wenn mit silent nichts geht.


----------



## kingandre88 (5. Juni 2022)

Gab diese schöne Barbe auf Tauwurm an der Weser...60 cm


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Juni 2022)

18kg, 1m+ und gekämpft wie ein irrer


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Juni 2022)

Kleiner Nachtrag noch...Gab noch diesen hier und einige kleine Aale bis 52 cm


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> und gekämpft wie ein irrer


Petri.

Sieht von der Figur her auch eher wie ein Athlet aus als wie ein adipöses Mastschwein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri.
> 
> Sieht von der Figur her auch eher wie ein Athlet aus als wie ein adipöses Mastschwein.


Jap das hat man gemerkt im Drill.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Juni 2022)

Schöner Schuppi, Vinc.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Juni 2022)

Abendgruß vom See.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Juni 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Abendgruß vom See.


Nichts nicht mal ein Barsch und das auf einer Ecke wo zumindest Barsche garantiert sind. Nur zwei bekloppte Berliner die sich sich benommen haben wie in der Hauptstadt.


----------



## phobos (7. Juni 2022)

Erster Aal seit fast 2 Jahren (war letztes Jahr nur 1x raus..) und gleich ein guter mit 70+. Haben die verkackten Fischotter doch was über gelassen... aber ansonsten sehr ruhig...2ter biss heute und ein kleiner waller


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Sehr windig. Ist gut für's Senken.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. Juni 2022)

Petri an alle Fänger! Ich war gestern am "Langen Weiher" für 8,5h ansitzen, mit Wurm auf Grund und auf Pose, nichts! Habe es dann bei mittlerweile aufgezogener Unwetterbewölkung mit Köfis auf Zander und Wels versucht, bin da ebenfalls abgeschneidert... 

Allerdings haben sich am Sonntag die Angler nahezu gestapelt, als ich dort vorbeigefahren bin.... Mein vorletztes, erstmaliges Angeln da brachte immerhin 3 Fische!  Läuft leider nicht immer so gut...


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Senken ging super. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Angeln scharf


----------



## Blueser (7. Juni 2022)

Versuche heute nach vier Wochen Pause auch wieder mal mein Glück.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Petri Heil Blueser. 

Mal sehen was als nächstes beisst.


----------



## Blueser (7. Juni 2022)

Ebenfalls Petri Heil!
Und nebenbei wird noch der Strand gereinigt...  (FLENS StrandGut Aktion)


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Petri Dank 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Fische wurden schon größer. 
Musste aber die Seeseite wechseln, der Wind frischt auf und hier kann man kaum angeln weil die Strömung zu stark ist.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Fischart Nr 4.


----------



## Blueser (7. Juni 2022)

Man, wie die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## ollidi (7. Juni 2022)

Ich versuche es auch gerade am MLK.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Blueser schrieb:


> Man, wie die Zeit vergeht...


Lass raten, als Du Deine Session gestartet hast, saßen die Schwäne noch auf ihren Eiern?


----------



## ollidi (7. Juni 2022)

Der darf noch ein wenig auf die Weide.


----------



## phobos (7. Juni 2022)

Petri allen am Wasser. Bei mir gab's gestern noch eine  guten biss. Hat mir nach kurzer Zeit eine 70lb schlagschurr kurz hinter der spleissung vom Wirbel gesprengt und ich weiß nicht warum... hab mit der problemlos den Aal raus gehoben mit ca 1 kg. und auch schon ein derben hänger gelöst.. denke war so ein 1m Waller..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Ich versuche es auch gerade am MLK.
> Anhang anzeigen 409121


Aus dem Kofferraum Angeln …
Bringst mich auf eine gute Idee, gerade an den Tagen wo man manchmal zu faul ist wegen den Aufwand oder Wetter loszugehen …


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2022)

Ich mische auch mit.. kurzansitz. 
Mal schauen was es gibt, Köfis sind dran.
Und Petri ollidi  zum ersten senkelchen


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Petri ollidi und allen anderen Petri Heil. 
So einen hatte ich auch gerade Ollidi. 
Auf Wurm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
werde mich mal langsam zu meiner Nachtangelstelle auf machen

Wind ist total eingeschlafen, Strömung ist aber ordentlich.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2022)

Petri zokker . Ich habe mich zumindest entschneidert. 37er Barsch


----------



## ollidi (7. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Aus dem Kofferraum Angeln


Wir haben auf unserer Strecke mehrere Plätze, wo man direkt mit dem Auto ranfahren kann. Für so einen Feierabendangelquickie ist das recht angenehm.



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und Petri @ollidi zum ersten senkelchen


Danke Dir. Das war es für heute leider auch, weil ich morgen wieder Arbeiten muss... Sieh zu, daß Du ein paar dickere rausziehst.



zokker schrieb:


> So einen hatte ich auch gerade Ollidi.


Wie ich Dich kenne, war der doch nur zum warmmachen.


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2022)

Ja ja
Nachtangelstelle ...  nun fix die Angeln rein.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Juni 2022)

ollidi schrieb:


> Danke Dir. Das war es für heute leider auch, weil ich morgen wieder Arbeiten muss... Sieh zu, daß Du ein paar dickere rausziehst.


Bisher lässt sich leider auch nur Kategorie  Schuhbindemittel blicken. 2 Strippen bis jetzt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Aus dem Kofferraum Angeln …
> Bringst mich auf eine gute Idee, gerade an den Tagen wo man manchmal zu faul ist wegen den Aufwand oder Wetter loszugehen …


Aus dem Kofferraum geht am MLK hervorragend und kann auch mal richtig geil sein. Man schleppt ja schließlich auch oft genug zentnerweise Tackle ans Wasser


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juni 2022)

Es bleibt dabei, so richtig mag es dieses Jahr nicht laufen 4 lütte und ein paar fehlbisse von wahrscheinlich Kollegen in gleicher Größe. Bin raus. Allen die noch dabei sind viel Glück


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2022)

Erster Biss.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2022)

Eine Strippe hat ich noch die Nacht. Nicht viel los.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2022)

Morgen

Ha, sind doch noch 2 geworden.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Juni 2022)

So. Zwei schöne Zanderbisse. Mehr nicht. Aber sie sind da.


----------



## zokker (8. Juni 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

heute an unseren kleinen Baggersee gewesen.
Einmal von hinten und einmal von vorne und der Fisch dazu: Hecht 90 cm.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## JottU (8. Juni 2022)

Erster Ansitz dieses Jahr, ach nee war ja Februar schon mal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Juni 2022)

Schönes Gewässer und schöner Fisch Lajos, petri.

Auch an Jottu viel Erfolg 

Ich hab mir KW24 freigenommen, Sonntag morgens gegen 04:00 gehts an ein 130km entferntes LFV Gewässer bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Dort hat es letztes Jahr,als ich zum ersten Mal da war, schon ziemlich gut geklappt mit dem 20kg Two Tone Spiegler und diversen, etwas kleineren Carps. Bin schon dermaßen heiß


----------



## Luis2811 (8. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer und schöner Fisch Lajos, petri.
> 
> Auch an Jottu viel Erfolg
> 
> Ich hab mir KW24 freigenommen, Sonntag morgens gegen 04:00 gehts an ein 130km entferntes LFV Gewässer bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag. Dort hat es letztes Jahr,als ich zum ersten Mal da war, schon ziemlich gut geklappt mit dem 20kg Two Tone Spiegler und diversen, etwas kleineren Carps. Bin schon dermaßen heiß



Ich glaube, ich weiß welches Gewässer gemeint ist, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Wünsche vorab schon viel Erfolg!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Juni 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich weiß welches Gewässer gemeint ist, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. Wünsche vorab schon viel Erfolg!


Schreibs mir nal per PN


----------



## hans21 (8. Juni 2022)

Nur Sekunden vorher habe ich mich gefragt, warum ich auf nen 2er Mepps noch nie einen Zander gefangen hab. Verrückt.


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Juni 2022)

Zwergwelsjagd für die OCC


----------



## kingandre88 (8. Juni 2022)

Sitze an der Weser...bis jetzt ein Mini-Aal und einige Bisse


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juni 2022)

Ich habe mich gestern Abend auch noch mal bis Mitternacht dem Dauerregen gestellt. Es hat wirklich von Gewässerankunft bis Abbau nicht einmal aufgehört zu regnen. Aber es war wirklich Action unter Wasser. Beim Köfi stippen gingen Grundeln, Rotaugen und auch Lauben steil. Die Barsche wollten die an der Stellfischrute präsentierten Grundeln. Der Größte der Burschen hatte 42cm.. Ein Zander spielte auch noch mit.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit setzten dann auch die Aalbisse ein. Auf Köfi blieb es nun ruhig, ausser bei meinem Kumpel der auf Minigrundel an der Feederrute ein  paar Bisse hatte, und auch einen brauchbaren Aal fangen konnte. Bei mir kamen wieder mal nur Schnürsenkel auf Wurm. 6 oder 7 müssten es in Summe wohl gewesen sein. Einen davon konnte man schließlich doch gebrauchen, den habe ich dann mal in den Eimer meines Kumpels zu seinem Zwillingsbruder gesetzt. Also unterm Strich wieder ohne Aal nach Hause, aber Fischtechnisch echt was zu tun gehabt gestern.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schönes Gewässer und schöner Fisch Lajos, petri.


Hallo, 

ja danke, das ist es und kein anderer Angler da. Das ist halt ein Vorteil des Rentnerdaseins, wenn man unter der Woche fischen gehen kann .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## kridkram (9. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer 
Hört sich doch trotzdem nach einem schönen Ansitz an. Ich würde auch gerne mal abends los, leider hat keiner Zeit für mich. Alleine will ich im Moment nicht gehen,  falls mein Herz doch verrückt spielt.     Das ist eine Schei.......


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> Hört sich doch trotzdem nach einem schönen *Ansitz *an


So wie ich Lajos kenne, ist der da die wenigste Zeit "gesessen".


----------



## kridkram (9. Juni 2022)

fishhawk
Ich schrieb Aalzheimer und den meinte ich auch!


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


kridkram schrieb:


> Ich schrieb Aalzheimer und den meinte ich auch!


Sorry, das hab ich überlesen.

Mein Fehler, aber ich denke Du wirst mir diese Nachlässigkeit wohl verzeihen, wenn ich ich Dich darum bitte.


----------



## kridkram (9. Juni 2022)

Alles gut


----------



## zokker (9. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 409325


man hat der Kanal Gefälle 
Petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2022)

Ach das sieht nur so aus, der der fotografierte stand nur schräg …
Petri zum Barsch Torsten !!!
Ich glaube du entwickelst dich unbewusst zu Flossenträgerjäger …


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> man hat der Kanal Gefälle
> Petri


war auch derbe windig


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Juni 2022)

Der Kanal muss ja auch den Riesenbecker Berg überqueren, da geht es schon ein bisschen hoch bzw. runter und Schleusen waren gestern.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juni 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Der Kanal muss ja auch den Riesenbecker Berg überqueren, da geht es schon ein bisschen hoch bzw. runter und Schleusen waren gestern.


Ein Kenner


----------



## Drillsucht69 (9. Juni 2022)

Bin auch mal los direkt aus dem Kofferraum… Nur Grundeln bis jetzt ohne Ende… warte noch bis dunkel ist mit beködern und wenn es nicht besser ist bin ich auch wieder weg…


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2022)

Was ein Dreck  
Da bleibt nach 52 Ruderkilometern endlich ein Fisch hängen und dann sowas:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Immerhin gab's nochmal "Buttfeeling" als knapp 100m Schnur unhaltbar weggingen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

Nach fehlbiss und ne Strippe ein ordentlicher…


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Juni 2022)

Moin


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nach fehlbiss und ne Strippe ein ordentlicher…


Dickes Petri Thomas. Hat es ja doch noch geklappt.    
Dieses mal auch mit Stellfisch?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

Danke Torsten…
Aber sicher mit der Stellfisch, ist echt ne gute Waffe und sollte öfter eingesetzt werden …
War diesmal am DHK fast direkt aus dem Kofferraum, brauchte nur 20-30m laufen ganz auf locker mit zwei langen Stangen war der Plan …
Eine flach und eine tief und dann mal gucken was kommt und sich rantasten …Gefangen hat sich der Aal an der etwa 2,8m tiefen Stange, voll geschluckt…Hatte aber auch an der flacher gestellten (1,70m)richtig guten Biss aber losgelassen…
Bis etwa 23.30h war ans Angeln nicht zu denken  bis die Grundeln dann aufgehört haben zu beißen…Hatte keine kleine Haken mit um mir welche zu fangen, nächstes mal kommt für die Zeit ne Grundel dran um die gute Zeit nicht zu verschwenden…
Morgen ist wieder hardcore am Rhein auf den Plan angesagt, erst Anfahrt dann der Fußmarsch mit schweren Gepäck um dann mal endlich wieder auf nen spitzen Stein zu sitzen sowie Buhnenklettern zwischendurch …
Sollten die Krabben hyperaktiv sein, wird das Angelzeug in den Brennnessel gebunkert und gezandert …

Allen die am Wasser waren oder sein werden ein Fettes Petri und den erfolgreichen noch eins oben drauf …


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Schönes Wetter heute.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Uki ist voll am laichen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Angeln scharf 




Ich muß gleich mal rein, ein paar Runden uns Boot schwimmen.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Der erste Fisch ist immer ein Barsch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Juni 2022)

Petri zu dem Trümmer


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Der erste Fisch ist immer ein Barsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber bei dir nie der Tag im Arsxx   …

Viel Glück für die kommende Nacht, hau was raus   …


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Danke euch. 
Knapp 70 ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Juni 2022)

Geiler Fisch!


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Man der sieht ja schlimm aus.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Man der sieht ja schlimm aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri zum Räubertrio, der sieht aber nicht gut aus…
Du bist doch nicht etwa am fremdeln, ich will gleich dein Eimer sehen   …
Daumen sind gedrückt …


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Nö nö alles auf Aalangeln. 
Ich angle heute im Schongebiet, war bis letztes Jahr so, ist jetzt frei. War schon immer Schongebiet, sogar zu DDR Zeiten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
Hab hier noch nie geangelt. Hier ist alles 50 bis 80cm tief, liege so auf 70cm. Mal sehen, Aale sind hier mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Zmann (10. Juni 2022)

Das klingt gut,dort kennen die dich noch nicht,viel Glück!


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ich will gleich dein Eimer sehen  …


Dick und rund


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Dick und rund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sagenhaft du alter Fuchs, Fettes Petri   !!!
Machst mich wieder richtig geil, ich muss einfach öfters gehen  …


----------



## steffen78 (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo Zokker du aal König, herzliches Petri. Aber den zander hattest du doch vorgehalten, der war doch nur 24cm


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Ha ha 

Die Mücken nerven.


----------



## inextremo6 (10. Juni 2022)

Hi Zokker, fettes Petri,  du hast ja heute nen richtigen Lauf. Da träumt so mancher Angler von....
Ich pausiere gerade 2 3 Tage. Bei mir läufst im Moment eher schleppend, fange zwar jede Menge Aale, aber habe erst 8 mitgenommen, die meiner Mindestgrösse entsprechen.Wünsch dir weiterhin beste Fänge .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Ha ha
> 
> Die Mücken nerven.
> 
> ...



Wünsche mir auch viele Mücken am Wasser wenn ich jetzt schon dein Eimer sehe  …

…


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juni 2022)

Bin am Main 

Ok aber jetzt kein Über-Abend


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Danke Paul. 
Zur Zeit ist Ruhe. Müssen wohl erst wieder ein paar Wolken kommen. Hier ist es so flach, da macht der Mondschein schon was aus.


----------



## zokker (10. Juni 2022)

Petr Deniz, da geht noch was.


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Juni 2022)

Petri den Fängern....
Sitze heute mal am D-H-K.

Gegen 23.10 biss der erste Miniaal auf Tauwurm...Leider nerven seitdem die Grundeln an der Rute.

Gegen 0.05 gab es auf Grundel diesen 60er Zetti


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Juni 2022)

Mist...Gerade einen Biss gehabt der ordentlich Schnur genommen hat....diesmal länger gewartet und der Anhieb sitzt...Leider ausgestiegen....Wenns n Zander war, dann war der deutlich größer


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2022)

Petri 

Hier geht seit der Mond ordentlich scheint nix mehr


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Hier geht seit der Mond ordentlich scheint nix mehr


Danke...Hier idt es zum Glück noch total bedeckt


----------



## DenizJP (11. Juni 2022)

Packe nun ein 

Seit 2 Stunden tote Hose 

Nicht mal gezupfe


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Juni 2022)

Petri zum Zettie André …
Bist du mit Schwimmer oder auf Grund zugange???
War gestern auch am DHK Raum Lünen mit der stellfisch unterwegs, hatte auch berichtet…
Vielleicht geht noch was, viel Glück…


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri zum Zettie André …
> Bist du mit Schwimmer oder auf Grund zugange???
> War gestern auch am DHK Raum Lünen mit der stellfisch unterwegs, hatte auch berichtet…
> Vielleicht geht noch was, viel Glück…



Danke 

War auch im Lünener Raum... 
3 Ruten mit Pose....
Ging nix mehr, packe ein


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2022)

Petri an alle erfolgreichen und guten Morgen Schnarchibärchen , hier zunächst noch alles ruhig.
Aber die Mücken werden wach.


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2022)

Die Nacht keinen Biss mehr.
Liege wieder im Tiefen.
Petri den Fängern.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Juni 2022)

Warten auf den Start.


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2022)

Musste ja auch wieder sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juni 2022)

Da bekommt man richtig Bock auf angeln bei den ganzen Bildern.

Ich war grad alle Besorgungen erledigen. Heut Abend wird das Auto gepackt und dann gehts ganz zeitig morgens am Sonntag endlich ans Wasser


----------



## zokker (11. Juni 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2022)

Na endlich; dachte schon sie versetzen mich heute.  
Und dann so ein geiler Silberrücken, der hat den Drill komplett verpennt, nicht eine Flucht, wie er das erste Mal nach vorne kommt gleich in Kescher - normalerweise läuft das bei solchen Bauformen anders; Dann erst hat er's geschnallt, hat ordentlich Welle geschlagen und ist mehrmals ernsthaft die Seitenwände ein Stück rauf.







Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juni 2022)

Petri!

Der hat 18 - 20kg, ich kann mir richtig vorstellen wie du dich grad fühlst wenn man denkt es geht nix und dann kommt so ein Brett. 

Gibt eigentlich kein geileres Gefühl  

Das mit dem Drill war ja bei dir etwas mau haha. Meiner letztens hatte ja ne sehr ähnliche Größe und der hat gefightet wie ein Kranker


----------



## Floma (11. Juni 2022)

Ich bin  heute Gast am Stausee Willwerath kurz vor Luxemburg. Die Bestimmungen sind ungewöhnlich: 2 Angeln, aber je nur eine auf Grund und eine mit Pose. So trägt die Trotting-Rute nun eben heute eine Shimano IX 4000R, die es inkl. Schnur für 10 Euro gab. 

Method Feeder brachte außer ein paar Rucklern an der Rute noch nichts. Bei einer formvollendeten Schleie mit 38 cm auf Pinkie an Pose ist der Angeltag aber bereits jetzt ein voller Erfolg.


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2022)

Jou, gut geschätzt, 18,65 und vor dem laichen vermutlich um die 20kg  
Und jo, wenn der auf Zack ist, kann das auch schonmal ne gute Viertelstunde dauern...


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2022)

Na aber Hallo
	

		
			
		

		
	










22,35kg und der hatte auch den Turbo an.

Baut sonst noch wer gerne Türmchen? 






Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Dann erst hat er's geschnallt, hat ordentlich Welle geschlagen und ist mehrmals ernsthaft die Seitenwände ein Stück rauf.


Petri, vielleicht hält sich dieser Schuppie für nen Amur?


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2022)

Jo, so ungefähr hat er sich verhalten, aber beim Graser, mit noch soviel Energie, wäre der Kescher danach Schrott 
Petri Dank


----------



## Vanner (11. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> aber beim Graser, mit noch soviel Energie, wäre der Kescher danach Schrott



Ja stimmt, kann ein Lied davon singen. Hatte auch mal Einen der den Kescher geschrottet hat.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juni 2022)

Verbringe grad einen schönen Sonntag mit meinem Sohn


----------



## magut (12. Juni 2022)

Ich wünsche euch beiden einen Traumtag!!!!!
LG


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. Juni 2022)

Nachtrag von Samstag/Sonntag Nacht:
Wie angesagt war ich auch unterwegs… Konnte vier Aale fangen wovon ein 65er und ein 70er mit durften, ein kleiner ist mir zwischen den Steinen abgehauen und noch ein Schnürsenkel…Ab vier bis sechs wurde dann gezandert aber die Strolche wollten nicht wirklich mitspielen, ein Aussteiger …


----------



## DenizJP (13. Juni 2022)

Ganz vergessen zu erwähnen 

Der Hecht wurde auf nen Sonnenbarsch gefangen


----------



## ragbar (13. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Der hat 18 - 20kg, ich kann mir richtig vorstellen wie du dich grad fühlst wenn man denkt es geht nix und dann kommt so ein Brett.
> 
> Gibt eigentlich kein geileres Gefühl


Da soll nochmal eine sagen,Empathie gäbs nicht unter Männern.


----------



## ragbar (13. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Verbringe grad einen schönen Sonntag mit meinem Sohn


So geil!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)




----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2022)

Schönes Tier, Vinc!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Danke mein Freund. 

Seltsamer Biss. Erst Piep Piep Piep, gucke, Swinger hängt frei. Dachte erst kleiner der sich nicht gehakt hat oder Brasse. 20 Sekunden später dann Fullrun


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2022)

Ja das ist geil wenn du daneben stehst, überlegst noch und dann......piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Juni 2022)

Schöner Fisch, Petri.

Wenn ich das sehe werde ich direkt ganz hibbelig. Will endlich die neue Rute ans Wasser führen und einweihen. Es tut sich nur leider kein halbwegs passender Zeitslot auf.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Rute lag keine 15min


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2022)

Läuft doch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Jo ganz plötzlich. Bin ja seit gestern Morgen da. Bis heute morgen der erste kam ging gar nix. Aber das ist angeln. Nur wenn am Ball bleibt kommt zum Erfolg, geil! Bin richtig happy, fehlt nur noch der dicke


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bin richtig happy, fehlt nur noch der dicke



Fisch ist Fisch.
Alles richtig gemacht, Vinc!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Maln paar Impressionen, muss ja nicht immer mit Fisch sein. Beide Bisse kamen auf die linke Rute. Eigentlich ziemlich unspektakulär. Köder liegt einfach nur kurz rausgesnickt ca 10m von der Rutenspitze entfernt. Hier heißt es, zumindest was ich bisher gemerkt habe, Ufernah zieht. Die rechte liegt allerdings auch Ufernah...Die liegt ca 25m recht am Ufer, etwas flacher. Ca 2m. Bis heute morgen lag sie noch weiter rechts das Ufer hoch etwas tiefer, hab sie aber jetzt etwas näher zu mir geholt.

Die single rod ist mein Joker. Liegt im kleinen Seeteil direkt vor dem Busch, quasi unter der Rutenspitze. Dort ist nen kleines Loch, ca 3,5m tief. Richtig geiler Spot eigentlich.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juni 2022)

Warum stellst du deine Ruten eigentlich meterweit ins Wasser? Ist am Ufer kein Platz oder hat das taktische Gründe?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Weil ich nicht will, dass Meterweise Schnur über den Grund gezogen wird. Hier gibts auch Muscheln


----------



## jkc (13. Juni 2022)

Hm, und dann legst Du die Rute locker in den Halter und hast vermutlich die Bremse entsprechend offen?
Ich dachte mir, "es sieht einfach cooler aus".  

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Ja, die Rute liegt im Halter und die Bremse ist entsprechend offen, so wie sich das gehört. Verstehe das Problem nicht das ihr habt, aber ok.

Ich habs ja getestet. Bau ich die Ruten direkt am Ufer auf zieht der Fisch sie beim Biss voll über die Kante die kurz nach dem flachen Ufer kommt. Und das habe ich damit ausgeschlossen und hab nen deutlich besseres Gefühl dabei. So what?

Zumal ich das in so ziemlich jedem Video bei Youtube sehe, alle bauen die Ruten in Wasser auf wenn das Ufer derart flach reinläuft, was meiner Meinung nach, grad bei Muscheln, absolut Sinn ergibt. Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

So und wenn du mir jetzt keine vernünftige Begründung nennst warum das sinnlos ist, außer mich auszulachen, dann bist du nach Taxidermist der zweite auf meiner Igno.

Auch wenns dich vermutlich nicht interessiert


----------



## jkc (13. Juni 2022)

Nur weil jemand danach fragt, oder sich Gedanken dazu macht, hat ja noch niemand ein Problem damit.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist eine straffe Freilaufeinstellung zielführender als eine lockere da erstens unnötig viel Schnur im Wasser vermieden wird und zweitens der Fisch gleichzeitig gezwungen wird vom Grund wegzukommen; Dazu braucht es aber eine möglichst sichere Rutenablage, die grundsätzlich niemals schadet.
Ob Du nun im Wasser aufbaust oder nicht ist uns doch völlig wumpe, die wenigsten Beiträge hier haben persönliche Anmache als Ziel.

Grüße JK


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Juni 2022)

Und ich war mir sicher, dass Vincent im Wasser aufgebaut hat um zu Verhindern, dass ein nach rechts oder links abziehender Fisch die Schnur in die Büsche am Ufer zerrt. 
Das ist zumindest immer mein Grund zum im Wasser aufbauen.


----------



## Vanner (13. Juni 2022)

Warum auch immer er die Ruten im Wasser aufstellt, ist eigentlich egal. Auf jeden Fall würde ich in dem Fall aber vernünftige hintere Rutenablagen verwenden. Die Näpfe sind zwar gut für richtig hoch aufgestellt Ruten, können in der gezeigten Ablageart aber sehr schnell zum Verlust der Rute führen. Ich würde das mal überdenken.


----------



## Skott (13. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So und wenn du mir jetzt keine vernünftige Begründung nennst warum das sinnlos ist, außer mich auszulachen, dann bist du nach Taxidermist der zweite auf meiner Igno.
> 
> Auch wenns dich vermutlich nicht interessiert


How Brauner...!
Beruhigt euch doch mal wieder...

Das Argument mit der Muschelkante von Vincent_der_Falke kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
Nur andererseits, wenn ich bei der nicht so sicheren Rutenablage (Endkappe) bei einem heftigen Biß erst noch 6-10m durch gut knöcheltiefes Wasser rennen muss, ist das auch nicht so prickelnd...
Was ist denn gegen eine Aufstellung wie beim Brandeln einzuwenden...?


----------



## Los 2 (13. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So und wenn du mir jetzt keine vernünftige Begründung nennst warum das sinnlos ist, außer mich auszulachen, dann bist du nach Taxidermist der zweite auf meiner Igno.


Setz mich bitte auch auf deine Liste, wenn jemand irgendwas hinterfragt und so eine Antwort bekommt dann frage ich mich wozu es ein Angelforum eigentlich gibt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Was für ein Kampf, alter! Leute, bin over the moon...19,3kg, der stand drin wien Waller


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Dat hab mir nu auch verdient. Schinkenwürfel mit baked beans, dazu 4 Scheiben Toast. Wichtig, erst den Schinken anbraten und dann zusammen mit den Bohnen erwärmen. Dann zieht es schön durch. Schmeckt bombastisch


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Juni 2022)

Ach Leute entspannt Euch doch, wir sind doch hier alle in dem Forum um tolle Berichte zu lesen und zu schreiben und uns auszutauschen.......Angler sind doch tiefenentspannt und coole Typen.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

In vielen Gewässern beginnt jetzt die heiße Phase, hier fängt jetzt die ruhige an. Mal gucken ob ich wieder durchschlafe oder, wider Erwarten, doch über Nacht einer geht


----------



## Naish82 (13. Juni 2022)

Alter Raubplötz…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Blueser (13. Juni 2022)

Ich hatte mal nen Karpfen am Spinner, vor langer Zeit...


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal nen Karpfen am Spinner, vor langer Zeit...



Gummifisch geht auch



Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juni 2022)

Ich auch, quergehakt, ich dachte ich hätte den Hecht meines Lebens am Haken...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Etwas früh der Wecker


----------



## ragbar (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> dann zusammen mit den Bohnen erwärmen. Dann zieht es schön durch. Schmeckt bombastisch


Bräucht ichn Dixi neben dem Zelt für.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (14. Juni 2022)

Bei mir gabs ne Nullnummer, nicht mal einen Biss bekommen bis um 2.30 Uhr. Letzte Woche Donnerstag auch schon sehr bescheiden gewesen. Noch im hellen gabs einen Hecht von ~80cm danach im Dunkeln rein garnichts mehr. Mir wird es Nachts auch einfach noch zu kalt, waren vorhin gerade mal noch 8 Grad


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Mojen! 

Schaut's euch an, absolut blank der Tümpel, komplett anders als die Tage davor. Bin richtig gespannt, was die Carps dazu heute sagen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juni 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Setz mich bitte auch auf deine Liste, wenn jemand irgendwas hinterfragt und so eine Antwort bekommt dann frage ich mich wozu es ein Angelforum eigentlich gibt.


Mich bitte auch. 

R.S.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Hastes dann bald, Rheinspezie oder soll ich nachhelfen??

Grad Lauf gehabt, Blesshuhn...War am Anfang ziemlich aufgeregt der kleiner Scheißer und hat immer versucht, mit den Krallen den Haken zu lösen. Hatte erst bissl Muffe vor den Krallen, dann aber Huhn zwischen die Beine, Hals festgehalten und Haken gelöst. Ging ab wien Zäpfchen als er wieder frei war . Der wird zumindest nicht mehr beißen, hoffentlich sagt er es auch seinen Freunden  

Soll ja auch Leute geben die die einfach plattmachen, ist aber so gar nicht mein Stil.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Mich bitte auch.
> 
> R.S.





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hastes dann bald, Rheinspezie oder soll ich nachhelfen??




Was soll denn der Unfug?
Man darf nicht immer jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage legen, sich nicht jeden hingehaltenen Schuh anziehen und muss anderen auch mal ihre Meinung lassen.
Dann ist das Forenleben viel entspannter.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca hast absolut Recht, daher landet er auf der Igno und gut ist. Sofort bin ich wieder tiefenentspannt 

Solange nicht wiedern Blesshuhn beißt


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2022)

Manche Beiträge einfach überlesen, wenn sie einem nicht zusagen, ist auch ne gue Möglichkeit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Manche Beiträge einfach überlesen, wenn sie einem nicht zusagen, ist auch ne gue Möglichkeit.


Bin ich leider gar nicht gut drin...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2022)

Übung macht den Meister.
Du schaffst das.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Hauptsache hier 2 Plätze links von mir zieht sich einfach nen älterer Herr komplett aus und schwimmt erstmal ne Runde im Teich.

Hier erlebste Sachen ey


----------



## hanzz (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hauptsache hier 2 Plätze links von mir zieht sich einfach nen älterer Herr komplett aus und schwimmt erstmal ne Runde im Teich.
> 
> Hier erlebste Sachen ey





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich auch wie eine Frau, nur gefangen im Männerkörper


Passt doch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Hahahah, der war gut 

Naja, dass in den LFV Gewässern Baden verboten ist darüber seh ich jetzt mal hinweg. Sollte er allerdings in die Nähe meiner Montagen schwimmen werd ich wohl was sagen müssen 

Wär's wenigstens ne geile Blondine, dann wär ich ne Runde mitgeschwommen. Hätte ich gleich meine Montagen rausschwimmen können


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Middach


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hauptsache hier 2 Plätze links von mir zieht sich einfach nen älterer Herr komplett aus und schwimmt erstmal ne Runde im Teich.
> 
> Hier erlebste Sachen ey


Habe ich beim Meefoangeln auch schon ein paar mal gehabt, mit den Nackis.....aber alles Damen und sehr anschaulich....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Du Glücklicher...ein Glück hab ich die Details nicht gesehen...


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Middach


Die Erdbeeren kannste wegschmeißen.........


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Gefüllte Kirschpaprika sind der Knaller


----------



## Skott (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Middach


Haust du dir jetzt etwa zu deinen Kirschtomaten alleine 6 gekochte Eier rein...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

KirschPAPRIKA wenn ich bitten darf  

Zu deiner Frage: Ja


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Man, der Wetterwechsel und schon sind die Mäuler wie zugetackert

Aber, noch ist das letzte Wort nicht gesprochen, dass letzte Blesshuhn nicht gefangen und der letzte, nackige Opi nicht geschwommen...


----------



## kridkram (14. Juni 2022)

der letzte, nackige Opi nicht geschwommen...
Das geht doch noch. Hier gibt es ein kleines Gewässer, da ist bei sonnigem Wetter immer treffen von Schwulen angesagt, die liegen dann immer nackt rum und manchmal, ja da gibt  es dann eine kostenlose Piepshow......
Also ich steh nicht drauf und könnte gut drauf verzichten.


----------



## Skott (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wär's wenigstens ne geile Blondine, dann wär ich ne Runde mitgeschwommen. Hätte ich gleich meine Montagen rausschwimmen können


Deshalb die 6 Eier und die Kirsch*PAPRIKA, *man muss ja schließlich vorbereitet sein...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Eben bisschen am Ufer mitter Wathose langelatscht, kam doch echt nen schöner Schuppi ausm Holz geschossen. Ich denke, so langsam aber sicher suchen die sich ihre Laichplätze. Wenns nächste Woche 30° wird fangen sie hoffentlich auch endlich mal an


----------



## thanatos (14. Juni 2022)

Sag mir wo die Fische sind wo sind sie geblieben ??????????
Es war mal ein wunderschöner See - so 1950 - mit Schilf - Seerosen und geordneten Krautbänken ,
und jede menge Rohrdommel - dann kam die Genossenschaft  ( LPG ) und nach und nach verschwanden
die Seerosen ,dann das Kraut der See wurde trübe , mit steigender Temperatur stieg im extremen Fall
der Schwefelwasserstoff bis einen Meter unter die Wasseroberfläche viele Aale haben das nicht überlebt .
Die Rohrdommeln wurden von den drei Ferienlagern vertrieben . 
Als Angelgewässer war es noch immer gut - und dann kam die "Wende " Ferienlager weg - LPG weg .
Nun kommt die Rache der Natur erst ein bischen Kraut und nun ist der ganze See voll ,die Überdüngung 
hat sich zum positiven gewendet , der See ist wieder schön klar für Fische muß es ein Paradies sein 
und im letzten Jahr war es auch noch gut zu beangeln - nun das ABER - man sieht keine mehr .
An der Schilfkante Unmengen von Brutfischen aber nur Minibarsche die sie jagen .
Sicher mit jugendlichem Elan könnte man sicher Erfolgsmethoden erarbeiten - leider gibt es scheinbar
keine Jugend mehr und so ist von einem Beanglungsdruck hier nichts zu merken - verdammt
könnte ich nicht nochmal jung sein .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Leute ich will FISCH...Bin verwöhnt vom gestrigen Tag. Da muss noch was gehen. Wenn nicht heute, dann morgen...


----------



## JottU (14. Juni 2022)

Habe mir auch ein ruhiges Plätzchen gesucht. Herrlich wenn man mal unter der Woche angeln kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Nice.

Auf was biste aus?


----------



## JottU (14. Juni 2022)

Will eigentlich auf Aal. Vermutlich wird es aber eher Barsch, Brassen, Zwergwels werden. Zander oder Schleie gibt es gelegentlich auch. Am wichtigsten ist mir aber erst mal wieder am Wasser sitzen zu können.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Wenn man lange nicht am Wasser war ist das definitiv erstmal Prio 1. Über Nacht wahrscheinlich auch, ne?


----------



## JottU (14. Juni 2022)

So ist es mal geplant.


----------



## Mefourlauber (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hastes dann bald, Rheinspezie oder soll ich nachhelfen??
> 
> Grad Lauf gehabt, Blesshuhn...War am Anfang ziemlich aufgeregt der kleiner Scheißer und hat immer versucht, mit den Krallen den Haken zu lösen. Hatte erst bissl Muffe vor den Krallen, dann aber Huhn zwischen die Beine, Hals festgehalten und Haken gelöst. Ging ab wien Zäpfchen als er wieder frei war . Der wird zumindest nicht mehr beißen, hoffentlich sagt er es auch seinen Freunden
> 
> Soll ja auch Leute geben die die einfach plattmachen, ist aber so gar nicht mein Stil.


Auf diese „edle“ Gesinnung muss man nicht unbedIngt stolz sein. 

Ansonsten sei Dir gesagt, sei tolerant wenn es nicht gerade beleidigend, ausfallend oder irgendwie nicht gesetzeskonform sein sollte. Mir gefällt auch nicht alles was Du schreibst, aber ich denke mir Du wirst Deine Ansichten auch noch oft genug im Leben ändern. 
Zum Beispiel war ich früher leidenschaftlicher Karpfen-Maniac, dazu würden mich heute 10 Pferde mehr hin kriegen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Was für ne edle Gesinnung, dass ich keine Blesshühner plattmache oder was?

Ansonsten ist dein Beitrag ziemlich konfus, aber was solls. Danke dir, auch wenn ich nicht genau weiß wofür


----------



## Mefourlauber (14. Juni 2022)

Genau, die Blesshühner.
Ansonsten wollte ich den Karpfenansitz nicht schlecht reden, sondern nur sagen dass man bisweilen seine Ansichten oder auch Zielfische im Laufe seines Lebens ändert. Dafür brauche ich kein ironisches Danke.


----------



## Micha1450 (14. Juni 2022)

Macht mal Urlaub


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juni 2022)

Leude, einatmen , ausatmen lächeln und Angeln gehen.....frische Luft ist da ganz Hilfreich...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

Das wird mir in der Tat dann langsam doch etwas zu blöd Leute, ich klinke mich lieber aus für heute, es sei denn es gibt Fisch zu sehen 

Professor Tinca siehste, ich bessre mich


----------



## feko (14. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Eben bisschen am Ufer mitter Wathose langelatscht, kam doch echt nen schöner Schuppi ausm Holz geschossen. Ich denke, so langsam aber sicher suchen die sich ihre Laichplätze. Wenns nächste Woche 30° wird fangen sie hoffentlich auch endlich mal an


Ich hoffe doch nicht. 
Bin ab morgen 4 Tage am Wasser. 
Die karpfen vom letzten Wochenende hatten aber schon sehr verdächtige Bäuchlein. 
Ich rechne mit einer Nullnummer.
Die Temperaturen werden heiß und die karpfen sicher auch. 
Aber egal langes Wochenende und einfach die Freiheit genießen. 
Vg


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2022)

Ich sitze auch. Generalprobe für das kommende Wochenende.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juni 2022)

feko Siehste ja bei mir ging noch was, ist aber auchn tiefes Baggerloch hier. Wie sieht denn dein Zielgewässer aus?


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2022)

Und ich war nicht mal mit aufbauen fertig da war der erste Abnehmer auf Köfi schon da...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juni 2022)

Dickes Petri, na das gibt ja wieder Eimerbilder


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juni 2022)

War ein bisschen Ruhe. Gerade ne Strippe, und danach einer für den Rauch.. bin zufrieden


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juni 2022)

Ich bin zu Hause. Gab noch zwei Strippen und einen kleinen Zhetti sowie 2 Fehlbisse auf Köfi. Den dritten Biss habe ich dann zum Abschluss aber bekommen. Gelungener Ansitz


----------



## feko (15. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> feko Siehste ja bei mir ging noch was, ist aber auchn tiefes Baggerloch hier. Wie sieht denn dein Zielgewässer aus?


Der Main. 
Einen weitere Möglichkeit wäre gezielt graser zu behandeln aber dazu müsste ich direkt in die Sonne. 
Das mir doch zu anstrengend deswegen wird der Zielfisch doch der normale Karpfen.
Als Beifang eventuell Wels wenn die Wasserschweine nicht wollen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Oh Fluss, das ist ja nochmal ne ganz andere Welt. Kann ich leider nichts zu sagen. Probiers einfach, nur der Köder im Wasser fängt.

Bei mir die Nacht wieder nix. Unfassbar, das gibts doch nicht...von 3 Tagen bisher haben se einen richtig gut gebissen und an den anderen Tagen nicht ein Fisch. Scheiß Nordost Wind, ich schiebs einfach mal darauf, weil der Spot laut einigen Leuten die ich jetzt hier getroffen habe mit der beste am See ist. Also die wollen einfach nicht, was auch immer den Zicken wieder nicht passt. Man diese Biester 

Naja, da ich aber 130km bis hierhin gefahren bin werd ich die Zeit voll ausnutzen und bis morgen bleiben. Vielleicht ist dann ja doch nochmal ein Tag bei, wo sie richtig Kohldampf kriegen. Und wenn nicht, dann kann ich wenigstens mit gutem Gefühl nach Hause fahren und weiß, alles versucht zu haben. Und Blank war es ja bei Weitem nicht, von daher alles gut


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Haha der kleine Scheißer kommt immer wieder hoch. Hab gestern den Haufen extra mal plattgetreten um zu testen, ob er aktiv ist. Heut Morgen sahs dann wieder so aus


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

Wenn man wieder mal nicht schlafen kann und zuviel Zeit hat, hilft nur Bettflucht aufs Wasser. 
Guten Morgen euch allen.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß nicht. Den vierte Tag in Folge ohne einen Zupfer. Gut, warum sollten die Fische auch aktiv jagen, wo die voll in der Fischbrut stehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

4 Tage ohne nen Biss ist hart, aber das ist halt angeln. Ich hab auch Glück gehabt einen Tag dabei gehabt zu haben an dem sie gebissen haben, sonst hätte ich hier auch wieder 3,5 Tage geblankt. Und das obwohl ich am top Spot sitze und auch nicht gerade wenig Fische in dem See sind. Machste halt nix, hilft nur dran bleiben, irgendwann läuft's auch wieder besser


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Den vierte Tag in Folge ohne einen Zupfer. Gut, warum sollten die Fische auch aktiv jagen, wo die voll in der Fischbrut stehen.



Hast du mal UL/L Köder versucht?
Das klappt um diese Zeit bei mir immer recht gut.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 4 Tage ohne nen Biss ist hart, aber das ist halt angeln. Ich hab auch Glück gehabt einen Tag dabei gehabt zu haben an dem sie gebissen haben, sonst hätte ich hier auch wieder 3,5 Tage geblankt. Und das obwohl ich am top Spot sitze und auch nicht gerade wenig Fische in dem See sind. Machste halt nix, hilft nur dran bleiben, irgendwann läuft's auch wieder besser


Ja. Angeln,angeln, angeln. Wird schon wieder. Unser See gilt hier als eines der schwierigsten Wasser überhaupt. Einen Tag gibt er, drei Tage nimmt er.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hast du mal UL/L Köder versucht?
> Das klappt um diese Zeit bei mir immer recht gut.


Ich habe zwar eine UL, komme aber damit nicht so richtig klar.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar eine UL, komme aber damit nicht so richtig klar.



Lohnt sich zur Zeit der Brutfischschwemme aber sich mal intensiv damit zu befassen.
Mach dir n 3gr Jigkopf mit nen Mini-Kopyto o.ä. dran - damit geht dann immer etwas. Vor allem an entlang der Schilfkanten und sonstiger Laichplätze, die nun voll mit Brutfischen sind.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ja. Angeln,angeln, angeln. Wird schon wieder. Unaer See gilt hier als eines der schwierigsten Wasser überhaupt. Einen Tag gibt er, drei Tage nimmt er.


Solche Seen hab ich hier auch vor der Tür. Leider sind alle leichteren Gewässer gleichzeitig auch die, wo ich am weitesten hinfahren muss...also für so ein Wochenende FR bis So immer sehr bescheiden...

Hab grad mal Unaer See gegoogelt, sicher dass das richtig geschrieben ist? Google findet nämlich nix


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Aber so richtig wundern tuts mich auch nicht das nix mehr geht. Wind hat halt seit Dienstag komplett gedreht. Von SW/W auf NO/O. Dazu viel weniger Wind und statt Bewölkung absolut klarer Himmel. Ich bin mir schon sicher, dass das definitiv seinen Teil dazu Beiträgt


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Solche Seen hab ich hier auch vor der Tür. Leider sind alle leichteren Gewässer gleichzeitig auch die, wo ich am weitesten hinfahren muss...also für so ein Wochenende FR bis So immer sehr bescheiden...
> 
> Hab grad mal Unaer See gegoogelt, sicher dass das richtig geschrieben ist? Google findet nämlich nix


Unaer See ist falsch. Mein Heimatwasser heißt Wusterwitzer See.
Sollte Unser See heißen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Ah, so wird da nen Schuh draus


----------



## warrior (15. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber so richtig wundern tuts mich auch nicht das nix mehr geht. Wind hat halt seit Dienstag komplett gedreht. Von SW/W auf NO/O. Dazu viel weniger Wind und statt Bewölkung absolut klarer Himmel. Ich bin mir schon sicher, dass das definitiv seinen Teil dazu Beiträgt


Und den Vollmond nicht vergessen. Ich habe nie gut in der Vollmond-Zeit gefangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Dafür fehlt mir die Erfahrung, sind Karpfen dafür so anfällig?


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

Ja. Heute morgen dreht der Wind auf Ostwind und das es schon ab fünf Uhr viel zu hell war.


----------



## zokker (15. Juni 2022)

Irgendwas ist immer ...


----------



## Naish82 (15. Juni 2022)

66cm auf das bisswunder oder wie der noch hieß


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

DAS heitert mich grad wieder auf. War grad am Einpacken und gucke von oben aufs Wasser und sehe diese herrliche Schleie da schwimmen. Ich hoffe man kann sie erkennen. Falls nicht, versucht etwas ranzuzoomen


----------



## seatrout61 (15. Juni 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Den vierte Tag in Folge ohne einen Zupfer. Gut, warum sollten die Fische auch aktiv jagen, wo die voll in der Fischbrut stehen.



Keine Ahnung wie bzw. auf was du fischt, aber Fischbrut mit Rückenbeköderung und Pose unmittelbar vor der Schilfkante angeboten, kann der Bringer ein...8 Aale mit insgesamt 3,4 kg innerhalb von 2 Std. ...habe dann um 02:30 Uhr eingepackt, weil ich keine Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken mehr hatte und die Vf mit großen Haken dann Fehlbisse zur Folge hatten und mir die Augen zufielen....teilweise hatte ich an allen 3 Angeln gleichzeitig Biss, aber natürlich nicht jeden Biss verwerten können.


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man kann sie erkennen.


Thanks, you made my day!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

So, wieder Heim. Scheiß Fahrt erst nimmts Auto plötzlich aufer AB kein Gas mehr an, ich direkt Schweißausbrüche bekommen. Kurz in N geschaltet und dann wieder in D, dann gings wieder. Fehlt mir echt noch das irgendwas mitter Karre ist.

Kurze Zeit später noch ne plattgefahrene Katze gesehen...Tag ist gelaufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

bei mir gings heute eigentlich. Erst zwei Stunden keinen Hecht gefangen, dann mit der Fliege auf Forellen und innerhalb einer knappen Stunde 4 erwischt (36-41 cm).
Seit langem wieder mal das Limit ausgereizt, 4 Forellen Tag/Woche  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

I like, Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> 66cm auf das bisswunder oder wie der noch hieß


Toll gefärbter Pike


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Juni 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie bzw. auf was du fischt, aber Fischbrut mit Rückenbeköderung und Pose unmittelbar vor der Schilfkante angeboten, kann der Bringer ein...8 Aale mit insgesamt 3,4 kg innerhalb von 2 Std. ...habe dann um 02:30 Uhr eingepackt, weil ich keine Vorfächer mit kleinen Haken mehr hatte und die Vf mit großen Haken dann Fehlbisse zur Folge hatten und mir die Augen zufielen....teilweise hatte ich an allen 3 Angeln gleichzeitig Biss, aber natürlich nicht jeden Biss verwerten können.


Ich angle vom Boot aus mit Gufi( kleine Gufis) an einen Unterwasserberg. Eigentlich ist das eher ein Platto, mit einer Art Gipfelkamm, das von acht bis neum Meter tiefe auf 4 bis fünf meter steil ansteigt und dann auf dem höchsten Punkt hast du nur noch zwei bis drei meter  Wasser unter dir. Ich stell mich fast immer auf den Kamm und fische die Hänge ab.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Kaum zu Hause will man wieder ans Wasser   

Ne Spaß bei Seite, nach so ner Tour ist man auch immer ziemlich kaputt. Aber in Gutem Sinne. Nach ner frischen Dusche fühlt man sich dann immer wie neu geboren.

Ich bin allerdings, als alles im Auto war, nochmal ans gegenüberliegende Ostufer gefahren. Man was bin ich heiß geworden als ich an den Spots war! Hätte ich Freitag nicht aufn Geburtstag gemusst wäre ich zackig einkaufen gefahren und hätte da nochmal minimum 2 Nächte drangehängt. Einfach geil


----------



## Schilfsänger (15. Juni 2022)

Nääääääääää, das wird wieder zu viel gepuhle.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Zieh da mal ne geflochtene durch


----------



## Schilfsänger (15. Juni 2022)

Ach nö, es sind weitere Gewässer in der Nähe ohne Pappeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juni 2022)

Muss man sich auch beim besten Willen nicht antun. Ist absolut kein Angeln. Das ist ja auch so krass wie FEST das teilweise aufm Geflecht hängt. Da fragt man sich "Wie geht das?". Biste ja mehr am abzuppeln als rauszuppeln


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lohnt sich zur Zeit der Brutfischschwemme aber sich mal intensiv damit zu befassen.
> Mach dir n 3gr Jigkopf mit nen Mini-Kopyto o.ä. dran - damit geht dann immer etwas. Vor allem an entlang der Schilfkanten und sonstiger Laichplätze, die nun voll mit Brutfischen sind.


Ich habe da so Jungfisch-Wobbler, die sind höchstens 2, 3 cm lang. Einer liegt noch ungefischt in der OV, mit dem anderen war ich mal ganz erfolgreich auf Barsch und Forelle. Ist aber schon etwas her... Wenn schon UL, dann sollte so ein Mini-Köder erfolgreich sein, grade im Sommer! 

Am besten frühmorgens einsetzen, da sind die Chancen auf einen Biß am größten! 
Gehe Morgen früh mit Köfi auf Forelle, werde dann entsprechend berichten...


----------



## kridkram (15. Juni 2022)

Hab mir gestern eine neue Fliegenrute und Rolle gekauft. Wollte sie vorhin einweihen und hab mich entschlossen einen Fluss/ Stelle anzufahren, die ca 40 min weg bedeutet. 
Fast angekommen sehe ich schon den Fluss, shit! Wasser erhöht und braun, das wird nix, also wieder heim. Da hat es am Montag im Erzgebirge wohl heftiger geregnet. 
Vielleicht morgen nochmal schauen.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juni 2022)

Der erste ist da

An der Größe geht aber noch was


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2022)

Zu klein für Unagi  ?


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Juni 2022)

Petri...Ich sitze am D-H-K spontan da Training ausgefallen ist...Bis jetzt Totentanz


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Zu klein für Unagi  ?


Einer allein macht da niemanden satt ^^


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2022)

Puuh. 
Zäh heut wieder. 
Ein kleiner hat mich entschneidert 
Immerhin Fisch 

Heut war eh ein scheiss Tag. 
Kopf nicht richtig frei bekommen. 
Jetzt gibt's Schnaps, den hat der Teufel gemacht um uns zu verderben. 
Kopf wird nicht frei, dann halt voll.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Juni 2022)

Bin auch los am DHK…
Drei schöne Bisse, zwei drei Meter gezogen und dann losgelassen…
Bis zwei mach ich noch…


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2022)

Grad schön nen Biss versemmelt..

Dachte der hing schon…


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juni 2022)

So Endstand 2 ca 55er Aale 

Da hatte ich schon bessere Nächte


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Juni 2022)

Prost und Petri zum Zander hanzz sowie Deniz zu den zwei Aalen…
Ich bin heute leer ausgegangen und ab Mitternacht kaum noch was los…
Waren zu vorsichtig, muss man nicht verstehen… Alibis hätte ich genug …

Freitag treffe ich mich mit Aalzheimer und noch paar anderen Jungs am Wasser, da freue ich mich drauf …
Nur er sagte es wird kaum geangelt, das macht mich stutzig …


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juni 2022)

Still ruht der Fluss. 2 Köfi draussen, nur Techmücken.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juni 2022)

Moin und Petri in die Runde, die Frühschicht übernimmt! 

Heute Morgen geht's mit Köfi auf Forelle, grad hatte ich den ersten Biß und einen völlig zerkauten Köfi zurückbekommen... 
Einen neuen drangehängt und weiter geht's!


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Freitag treffe ich mich mit Aalzheimer und noch paar anderen Jungs am Wasser, da freue ich mich drauf …
> Nur er sagte es wird kaum geangelt, das macht mich stutzig …


Es gibt auch wichtigere Dinge als dieses völlig überbewertete Angeln


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juni 2022)

ohne Worte. Nach 10 minuten.
Den drilling hab ich dazu gemacht weil die ersten 3 köfi nach 30 min geklaut waren. Hab nur noch 4.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juni 2022)

Leeeeute, bei mir hat es grad eben geaalt! Mein erster dieses Jahr, dann noch ein schöner mit 67 cm! 
Allerdings habe ich den Köfi aktiv geführt, mal die Schnur etwas einziehen, mal etwas locker lassen, Rute dabei in der Hand halten... 

Ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig!


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juni 2022)

Grade den ersten biss. Kein zanderrun, auch kein ungestümer kleinwelsbiss. Eher zögerlich. Anhieb sitzt, ein guter aal. Gut 75. Und ab ist er. Ärgern. 5 min später zweite rute. Diesmal bleibt er. 80. Nun sind wir hier im süden nicht so aalverwöhnt. Könnte tatsächlich derselbe gewesen sein.


----------



## Los 2 (16. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch wichtigere Dinge als dieses völlig überbewertete Angeln


Und welche wären das genau. Mir persönlich fällt da auf Anhieb nichts ein


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Es gibt auch wichtigere Dinge als dieses völlig überbewertete Angeln


Was denn? 
Achso ja, Weiber und Rippchen. Ihr müsst unbedingt die saftigen Probieren. 
Also Rippchen, nicht die Weiber.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

Hm, überlege grad nen Spontanansitz auf fette Brasse im Baggersee mit Karpfentackle. Fürs Feedern hab ich kein Futter und keine Köder, warum also nicht mit Boilies?

Beim Karpfenangeln nerven die mich immer, ich wette wenn ich jetzt gezielt drauf gehe fang ich nicht eine


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm, überlege grad nen Spontanansitz auf fette Brasse im Baggersee mit Karpfentackle. Fürs Feedern hab ich kein Futter und keine Köder, warum also nicht mit Boilies?
> 
> Beim Karpfenangeln nerven die mich immer, ich wette wenn ich jetzt gezielt drauf gehe fang ich nicht eine


Das geht mir auch immer so. Wenn ich bei Vereins oder bei den Volksangeln geziehlt auf die dicken Brassen angle, kommt kaum mal was. Ist Plötzenangeln oder mal ein Aalansitz angesagt, Bleie ihne Ende bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juni 2022)

Fisch Nr. 2: Dieser schöne Döbel, schwimmt wieder und wächst weiter...


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Juni 2022)

Ich geh heut Abend in den Hafen mal sehn.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

Endlich mal wieder am Wasser, das wurde aber auch Zeit   

Angekommen am Brassenloch. Beißzeiten: 06:00-08:00 oder Nachts, aber egal, wollt einfach das schöne Wetter am Wasser genießen. Fisch ist Bonus, die Atmosphäre hier an dem See ist unerreicht


_

_


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juni 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Und welche wären das genau. Mir persönlich fällt da auf Anhieb nichts ein


Alkohol, Drogen und Prostitution. Der Rest wird verprasst


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juni 2022)

So, Feierabend. Ging nichts mehr, die Forellen wollten nicht...


----------



## Schmitz (16. Juni 2022)

Heute drehen uns die Fische eine lange Nase. Da es immer heisser wird habe ich und meine charmante Angelbegleitung beschlossen aus dem Angelausflug einen Badeausflug zu machen. Der nächste Naturhafen wird angesteuert und die Schwimmsachen rausgeholt. Als Papa muss mann ja flexibel sein.


----------



## Maori (16. Juni 2022)

Servus zusammen,

war heute früh, ca. 6.30 Uhr, bei mir an der Pegnitz-Hausstrecke mit Nymphe unterwegs, konnte zwei kleine BaFos 20-25 cm überlisten, die aber wieder schwimmen. Um 7.30 Uhr wollte dann der 
Sohnemann Frühstück haben und Papa musste zurück sein vom Angeln.
Kurzer Spaß


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Maori schrieb:


> bei mir an der Pegnitz-Hausstrecke


Sieh an, wieder einer aus unserer Ecke.

Bei Deinem Nickname hätte ich nicht unbedingt vermutet, dass Du in Franken unterwegs bist.


----------



## Maori (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Sieh an, wieder einer aus unserer Ecke.
> 
> Bei Deinem Nickname hätte ich nicht unbedingt vermutet, dass Du in Franken unterwegs bist.


Der stammt von der „Körperkunst“ an meinem Arm, die ich aus Neuseeland mitgebracht hab.
Ansonsten bin ich Oberpfälzer durch und durch


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Maori schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich Oberpfälzer durch und durch


Hab ich in Deinem anderen thread jetzt gelesen.

Du kommst zum Angeln nach Franken, ich fahre ganz gerne in die Oberpfalz.

Und auch wenn man den beiden Stämmen immer wieder Animositäten unterstellt, läuft das für mich eher unter: "Was sich liebt, das neckt sich."


----------



## Maori (16. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab ich in Deinem anderen thread jetzt gelesen.
> 
> ...


Meine Frau ist Fränkin, mein Verein der FCN, von daher darf ich gar nichts gg. Franken haben 
Darf ich fragen, welche pfälzerischen Gewässer du befischst?


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Maori schrieb:


> welche pfälzerischen Gewässer du befischst


War früher häufiger an Naab, Regen, Schwarzach etc. .  

Die letzten Jahre fahr ich aber nicht mehr zum Angeln hin, sondern um bestimmte Besatzfische abzuholen.

Nicht wegen der Masse, sondern wegen der Klasse.


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Juni 2022)

Dann wollen wir mal sehen


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2022)

Also, ich würd's tun   

Grüße


----------



## Los 2 (16. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 410128
> 
> Also, ich würd's tun
> 
> Grüße


Ein Hellschwanzdöbel, Petri. Sind selten aber manchmal hat man Glück


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2022)

Holy Moly!
Wat'n Latschen.


----------



## daci7 (16. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 410128
> 
> Also, ich würd's tun
> 
> Grüße


Wirfst du "Der Gerät"?


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2022)

Rd. 600g und Wasserwiderstand wien quergehakter Elefant, also nein


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Juni 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 410128
> 
> Also, ich würd's tun
> 
> Grüße


Der liegt vorne nich bei 0 an


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Juni 2022)

Nix nur Grundeln
Junge hübsche Ruderin kam vorbei, aber für die hatte ich nicht den passenden Diamantring als Köder


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> Nix nur Grundeln
> Junge hübsche Ruderin kam vorbei, aber für die hatte ich nicht den passenden Diamantring als Köder


Wetten du hattest den richtigen Köder dabei


----------



## Schmitz (16. Juni 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> Nix nur Grundeln
> Junge hübsche Ruderin kam vorbei, aber für die hatte ich nicht den passenden Diamantring als Köder


Kenn ich, mann hat nie den richtigen Köder


----------



## Schmitz (16. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wetten du hattest den richtigen Köder dabei


Ferkel


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der liegt vorne nich bei 0 an


Du kannst doch rechnen …


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2022)

Das ging schnell, erster Fehlbiss auf das Ding


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Juni 2022)

Ne sicher nicht


----------



## Fruehling (16. Juni 2022)

Gib ihm noch zwei oder drei zusätzliche Splitringe an den Drillingen, jkc!


----------



## jkc (16. Juni 2022)

Inzwischen bin ich was das angeht entspannt geworden. Der richtige Fisch inhaliert den Köder eh komplett  , dann passt das so.

Bis hier her nur etwa 73 Ruderkilometer die Saison und ich glaube so einen kleinen hatte ich die gesamte letzte Saison nicht, aber Freude ist trotzdem groß






Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juni 2022)

Wieder so ein Büffel


----------



## hanzz (16. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Inzwischen bin ich was das angeht entspannt geworden. Der richtige Fisch inhaliert den Köder eh komplett  , dann passt das so.
> 
> Bis hier her nur etwa 73 Ruderkilometer die Saison und ich glaube so einen kleinen hatte ich die gesamte letzte Saison nicht, aber Freude ist trotzdem groß
> 
> ...


Die Hechte, die ich fang sind so groß wie Deine Köder. 
Demnächst geht's auf Barbe, da kommen dann auch wieder große Fische. Als Beifang auch große Brassen. 
Ab heut ist die Barben Schonzeit vorbei. Yippie ja yeah.


----------



## Zmann (16. Juni 2022)

Das Jahr der Schnürsenkel


----------



## ado (16. Juni 2022)

Bei mir gucken die Fische gerade eher so aus. 
Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Maori (17. Juni 2022)

Schöne Regenbogenforelle heute morgen auf Nymphe. War aber auch der einzige Biss ‍


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Zmann schrieb:


> Das Jahr der Schnürsenkel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aber größer aus! Auf Wurm? Gestern kamen meine Köfis zerkaut zu mir zurück, waren Aale, aber größere. Bei solchen Bissen ist es schwierig, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Anhieb zu finden.
Beim skelettierten Köfi von #Eisenkneter tippe ich mal auf Krebse oder Krabben,  vielleicht auch Grundeln...


----------



## feko (17. Juni 2022)

Eine schöne kehrströmung hat die Welse gebracht.
Karpfen blieb erwartungsgemäß aus.
130 und 150 cm hatten die schnuries.


----------



## Zmann (17. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Sieht aber größer aus! Auf Wurm? Gestern kamen meine Köfis zerkaut zu mir zurück, waren Aale, aber größere. Bei solchen Bissen ist es schwierig, den richtigen Zeitpunkt zum Anhieb zu finden.
> Beim skelettierten Köfi von #Eisenkneter tippe ich mal auf Krebse oder Krabben,  vielleicht auch Grundeln...



Ja auf Wurm,es ist besonders zur Laichzeit und knapp danach schwer die guten Aale in unserer Talsperre zu bekommen da der Tisch reich gedeckt ist aber ich will nicht meckern,ich freue mich das auch genug Nachwuchs da ist.
Vielleicht fahr ich heute mal an die Elbe,da läufts vielleicht besser.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2022)

Senken. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Anhang anzeigen 410228


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Senken.


Hau rein, Himmel sieht gut aus für dein Vorhaben.


----------



## thanatos (17. Juni 2022)

ja heute mal mit Mistwurm dicht über dem Kraut geangelt , paar schöne Rotfedern haben gebissen 
zum Glück hatten die großen Karpfen keinen Hunger bei der Krauthöhe um die 3 Meter 
hätte ich mit der leichten Angel sicher keine überragenden Chancen gehabt - aber toll wie sie so
dicht an mir vorbeigeschwommen sind . Nun ist aber für ne Weile mein Kahn stillgelegt , beim einpacken 
habe ich unter meiner Bank ein Vogelnest mit Eiern entdeckt . Mal schau´n was draus wird .


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2022)

Danke

Angeln scharf


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2022)

Der erste  ...   wie immer


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2022)

A Plötz


----------



## Los 2 (17. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> A Plötz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köderfisch????


----------



## inextremo6 (17. Juni 2022)

Sind heute auch unterwegs .mein Sohn will Hecht und bekommt Hecht. Allen ein fettes Petri


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juni 2022)

Ich gehe morgen Abend wieder, bleibe bis Sonntag Morgen so um 10.30.
Da ich am Rand einer riesengroßen Wiese (hoffentlich gemäht) sitzen werde, bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich so ab 23.00 wieder mehrmals mit dichtem Bodennebel rechnen muß, oder ist es dafür schon zu warm?


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2022)

Petri dem Sohn Paul. 
Nö, Köfis hab ich schon gesenkt Los 2.
Wieder im Schongebiet. Wassertiefe 60cm. Wenn ich hier einen Hacker habe kann ich hingehen.


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Juni 2022)

So, wir machen Feierabend,  wird langsam hell.Es gab unendlich viel Bisse und insgesamt sind 7 Aale  hängen geblieben.
Alle direkt im Flachwasser an den Seerosen. 
4 davon gingen wieder rein, genauso natürlich der Hecht von gestern Abend. 3 sind eingetütet, alle so im die 60 65cm.wünsche alle die noch sitzen beste Fänge. Zokker  ich hoffe du bekommst noch nen fetten Morgenaal. 
Gute Nacht , ich hatte nicht
mal mehr Lust die Aale zu fotographieren.,ziemlich eng im Boot zu 2t.
Aber macht natürlich mehr Spass, sofern beide was fangen 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
u


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2022)

Petri euch beiden. 
Ich hatte 1 Strippe und noch einem Biss. Werde mich auch langsam wieder ins tiefere Wasser legen.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2022)

Nie aufgeben, Angeln scharf.


----------



## Sledge (18. Juni 2022)

Moin.

Hammer Foto der Sonnenaufgang


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juni 2022)

Werde heute Abend erstmal Köfis stippen, sicherheitshalber nehme ich auch einige frische tiefgefrorene mit. Dann noch Maden und Würmer und etwas Verpflegung auch für mich... 
Auto ist schon gepackt, um 18.30 geht's dann los an die Regnitz, ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juni 2022)

Da wir heute und vielleicht auch noch morgen die heißesten Tage bis zu 40 Grad haben, hier für euch etwas "Abkühlung" :


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

entweder die Bilder sind von der Südhalbkugel oder nicht mehr ganz aktuell.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juni 2022)

Wenn ich die Mülltonnen in Reih und Glied sehe....das kann nur in D sein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juni 2022)

Aal läuft, Bier läuft alles gut…


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Mülltonnen in Reih und Glied sehe....das kann nur in D sein.


Hallo,

oder in der Schweiz. Da sind die Mülltonnen so sauber, da könnte man daraus essen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Juni 2022)

Sommerloch schon da ?


----------



## fishhawk (18. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Sommerloch schon da ?


Hab ich wohl verpennt.

An welchem Baggerloch wurde das Krokodil gesichtet bzw. welcher Hund wurde vom Waller gefressen etc. ?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Juni 2022)

Ha,ha bald kommt Werbung für Waller und Krokodil-"Köter".


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend
> Anhang anzeigen 410274
> Anhang anzeigen 410275
> Anhang anzeigen 410276


Oha, nach Bild 2 musst du wohl bald ne Kettensäge mitnehmen, wenn du da weiter durch willst.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juni 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Sommerloch schon da ?


Hallo,

na sicher, bei diesen Temperaturen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juni 2022)

Ich hänge auch nur ab.
Keine Lust auf Angeln.
Anfang der Woche habe ich, in Fußballdeutsch, einen Fallrückzieher auf dem glitschigen Ufer gemacht und dabei gegen den Kahn getreten.
Der Dock hat dann den hoch stehenden Zehnagel vom dicken Onkel, wieder angenäht.





Sah so aus und jetzt so.




Jürgen


----------



## feko (18. Juni 2022)

Ohje gute Besserung.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Juni 2022)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juni 2022)

Alles gut. 
Tut auch kaum noch weh.
Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin kommt der Verband ab.
Jetzt kann ich den Leuten hier beim Baden zuschauen.
Morgen in aller Frühe ist eine letzte Runde geplant.
Jürgen


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Juni 2022)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Juni 2022)

Von mir auch Gute Besserung. Desinfizieren nicht vergessen. Nicht nur äusserlich. Dann wird´s schon wieder.


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Juni 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Von mir auch Gute Besserung. Desinfizieren nicht vergessen. Nicht nur äusserlich. Dann wird´s schon wieder.


Das habe ich gestern Abend gemacht, den Schickimicki Gin vom Kollegen vernichtet.

Jürgen


----------



## feko (18. Juni 2022)

Seit den 2 welsen ist hier auch tote Hose. Nur ein paar döbel und alande wollten an den Köder


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juni 2022)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung! Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder... 

Bin seit 1,5 h auch endlich am Wasser, habe erst mal ein paar Grundeln gestippt, 2 von denen liegen aus. Ab 11 geht's bei einer Rute mit Wurm weiter. 
Zielfische sind Wels und Aal, meine Nachbarn haben gestern Nacht einen 80er Aal gezogen...


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2022)

Hoffentlich nicht der letzte heute Abend


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juni 2022)

Weiter gehts


----------



## phobos (18. Juni 2022)

Bei mir gab's auch schon Zielfisch. Hat gleich ne neue combo eingeweiht nach nicht mal ner Stunde. Dürfte so 80 haben.


----------



## phobos (18. Juni 2022)

Grad gab es Nr 2 ähnliches Kaliber.. das gebimmel der anderen angler nervt...


----------



## jkc (18. Juni 2022)

Geile Aale, Petri Leute.
Bin auch am Start, 1x Boilie, 2x Tigernuss, bin aber skeptisch anlässlich der Temperatur. Zuhause in der Dachgeschosswohnung ist aber ohnehin unerträglich. 
Morgen soll angeblich deutlich kühler sein, da hoffe ich etwas drauf...
Ruten liegen zwischen 2,5m und 1,1m vor nem fetten Krautfeld, Stelle war letzten Herbst schonmal produktiv, ist aber jetzt auch erst das 2te Mal hier. Damals hatte ich 2, 3, 4m befischt, aber beide Bisse auf 2m gehabt, deswegen nun insgesamt flacher...
Kollege war gerade noch da und wir haben  bisschen auf Rapfen geworfen, da hier beim vorfüttern etwas Rapfenaction am Start war, gerade im dunkel werden auch 2x, aber Bisse hatten wir nicht. Die Viecher machen ohnehin einen großen Bogen um mich glaube ich.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Kluger Weise habe ich die Flasche Antibrumm im Spinnfischrucksack gelassen, also Mücken feiern schonmal Party.

Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juni 2022)

Mei Kollege hat außer seinem 80er noch nen 93er gefangen, auf nen fingernagelgroßen Fischfetzen. Habe die Schlange grad gesehen, hat bestimmt 3-4 Pfd....
Einfach der Hammer, erst dachte er, daß ist ein Wels!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juni 2022)

93er Aal ist aber nen richtiger Schlauch


----------



## phobos (19. Juni 2022)

78 und 79cm, aber seit dem kein einziger biss.. bis Sonnenaufgang mach ich noch..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 93er Aal ist aber nen richtiger Schlauch


Dick wie mein Oberarm und zum Räuchern im TRO etwas überdimensioniert... 
Bei mir ist heute Morgen noch ein kleinerer Wels eingestiegen, der mir die Montagen von beiden Ruten! vertüdelt hat und ich beide abschneiden mußte. 

Dafür kommt der mit und da heute bei und Anfischen ist, gewinne ich mit ihm vielleicht noch einen schönen Sachpreis! 
Montagen liegen nun mit Mais auf Karpfen aus...


----------



## kridkram (19. Juni 2022)

Petri Männers, schöne Aale, ich beneide euch! Würde auch gerne mal los über Nacht. Vergangenen Donnerstag war ich nachmittags bis abends am Fluss die neue Fliegenrute und Rolle testen. Hat gut gearbeitet die Combo. Erst mit Streamer und später mit Trockenfliege. Gefangen hab ich 15 Bafos, alle aber nicht größer als so 25 cm. Handy lass ich immer im Auto, daher keine Bilder. 
Mittwoch muss ich nochmal ins Krankenhaus für meinen 3. Stent. Danach fahr ich zur Reha und dann kann ich hoffentlich wieder ganz normal angeln.


----------



## jkc (19. Juni 2022)

Schade, den jetzt eintretenden Wetterwechsel hätte ich paar Stunden eher gebraucht, bis 6, 7.00 Uhr war's noch mega warm, dann innerhalb von 2h gefühlt um 10°c runter und jetzt hackt es volle Kanne aus westlicher Richtung, heute Abend / kommende Nacht wäre bestimmt super  
Bei mir war aber nix, nada.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


phobos schrieb:


> das gebimmel der anderen angler nervt...


Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Wobei ich elektronische Bissanzeiger, die nachts über mehrere 100m den ganzen See beschallen, auch nicht besonders schätze.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Schade, den jetzt eintretenden Wetterwechsel hätte ich paar Stunden eher gebraucht, bis 6, 7.00 Uhr war's noch mega warm, dann innerhalb von 2h gefühlt um 10°c runter und jetzt hackt es volle Kanne aus westlicher Richtung, heute Abend / kommende Nacht wäre bestimmt super
> Bei mir war aber nix, nada.


Kumpel saß dieses WE auch am Teich, letztes WE hatte er 4 Läufe und dieses am selben Spot nicht eine Aktion.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wobei ich elektronische Bissanzeiger, die nachts über mehrere 100m den ganzen See beschallen, auch nicht besonders schätze.


Darum Sounderbox. Meine stelle ich selbst Nachts so leise, dass man sie außerhalb des Zeltes kaum hört. Ich wache allerdings auch sehr schnell auf


----------



## feko (19. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Geile Aale, Petri Leute.
> Bin auch am Start, 1x Boilie, 2x Tigernuss, bin aber skeptisch anlässlich der Temperatur. Zuhause in der Dachgeschosswohnung ist aber ohnehin unerträglich.
> Morgen soll angeblich deutlich kühler sein, da hoffe ich etwas drauf...
> Ruten liegen zwischen 2,5m und 1,1m vor nem fetten Krautfeld, Stelle war letzten Herbst schonmal produktiv, ist aber jetzt auch erst das 2te Mal hier. Damals hatte ich 2, 3, 4m befischt, aber beide Bisse auf 2m gehabt, deswegen nun insgesamt flacher...
> ...


Ich habe mir für die liege einfach einen Moskitonetz besorgt...das zieh ich zum ruhen drauf...klappt ganz gut


----------



## Schmitz (19. Juni 2022)

Heutige Morgenrunde, lief fast nix, ein Zufallstreffer


----------



## alter Neusser (19. Juni 2022)

Zwar nur gefunden wahrscheinlich ein Opfer des Krautmaehens.
Schleie ca 50


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Juni 2022)

Bin wieder daheim. Ab 10.00 wurde es fast schattenlos und heiß. Trotz Thermocell Backpacker stachen die Mücken trotzdem. Hatte ja auch seit gestern kurze Hose und Trainingshemd an... 

Insgesamt wurden 3 Fische zum wiegen gefangen, ein Schuppenkarpfen mit 10 Pfd, ein Spiegler mit 14 Pfd. und mein Wallerchen mit knapp 500gr.
Na immerhin, 3.Platz!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juni 2022)

Krass wie wenig allgemein ging dieses Wochenende was man so hört...


----------



## jkc (19. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krass wie wenig allgemein ging dieses Wochenende was man so hört...


Kollegen haben mega abgeräumt, zu zweit 18 Fische bis knapp 29kg, aber komplett anderer Gewässertyp, die fischen da auf 12 bis 14m...

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juni 2022)

In DE oder irgendwo im Ausland? 18 Fische, krank...


----------



## jkc (19. Juni 2022)

50, 60km Luftlinie von hier, also ziemlich zentral in NRW


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juni 2022)

Krass. Dann hat sich das Wasser anscheinend schon so erwärmt, dass die Fische sich ins Tiefe verziehen und da fressen. Oder halt gar nicht, wenn das Gewässer zu flach ist


----------



## phobos (19. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wobei ich elektronische Bissanzeiger, die nachts über mehrere 100m den ganzen See beschallen, auch nicht besonders schätze.


Ich verwende auch Glöckchen, bloß Klemm ich die an den faulenzer, nur ne sicherheit falls ich einpenne. 
Heute Nacht probiere ich es nochmal, scheint sich aber zu bestätigen dass die Fischotter gar nicht gut sind. Irgendwie fehlen die ganzen kleineren Waller, aitel und zander. Die mistviecher sind jetzt ja doch schon mindestens 4 Jahre da...


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann ich gut nachvollziehen.
> 
> Wobei ich elektronische Bissanzeiger, die nachts über mehrere 100m den ganzen See beschallen, auch nicht besonders schätze.


Aalglocke an der Feederrute und Bissanzeiger

Ihr werdet mich lieben


----------



## kingandre88 (19. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Aalglocke an der Feederrute und Bissanzeiger
> 
> Ihr werdet mich lieben


Mache ich ähnlich...egal ob ich auf Aal, Zander,Karpfen fische oder feedern tu, mache ich alles nur mit den schweren Feederruten und da kommt auch ne Glocke dran und zur Not Bissanzeiger falls man mal zu tief schläft


----------



## Blueser (19. Juni 2022)

Auf Aal nur mit Pose. Geschlafen wird nicht, dazu ist diese Methode zu spannend ...


----------



## DenizJP (19. Juni 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Mache ich ähnlich...egal ob ich auf Aal, Zander,Karpfen fische oder feedern tu, mache ich alles nur mit den schweren Feederruten und da kommt auch ne Glocke dran und zur Not Bissanzeiger falls man mal zu tief schläft



ich hatte halt schon beide Fälle.

Einmal Bimmel Bimmel und kein Schnurabzug und es hing ein Zander dran. Und dann wieder einmal leicht bimmeln und Schnurabzug.

so bin ich für alles gewappnet ^^


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. Juni 2022)

46iger Kirsche, war bisher aber auch der einzige Biss.


----------



## phobos (20. Juni 2022)

Einen mit 70+ gab es schon mal
Immer noch so warm das man locker mit t Shirt  und kurzer Hose sitzen kann


----------



## Zanderangler1 (20. Juni 2022)

Bis um kurz nach 2Uhr noch geangelt. Außer einem Gewitter gegen 00Uhr hat mich kein Fisch im Dunkeln überrascht. Hatte mich schnell ins Auto geflüchtet, 1 heftiger Blitz ca 100Meter entfernt senkrecht in den Boden gekracht, da sass ich Gott sei Dank gerade im Auto. Nach dem Gewitter ging aber auch nichts mehr..


----------



## phobos (20. Juni 2022)

Gab grad noch einen mit 82, kugelrund der hat locker 2 Pfund geschlachtet. Da zeichnen sich paar Grundeln im Bauch ab, aber eine mehr warum nicht, war seine letzte. Der andere hat doch nur 69..hat sich in der hauptströmung größer angefühlt.


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juni 2022)

110 cm …läuft!


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juni 2022)

Danke Gert-Show dass du mich demnächst zum Essen einlädst xD


----------



## Gert-Show (20. Juni 2022)

Nö


----------



## inextremo6 (21. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen,  ich glaube, ich bin bin heute als einziger unterwegs. Gleiche Stelle von Freitag., aber nach dem Wetterumschwung läuft es heute sehr zäh. Immerhin schon 3 Aale,  einen gut 55er der wieder schwimmt,  einen 60er ,der darf mit und vor 15 Minuten 
diesen schönen Blanken, den ich mir wahrlich  verdient habe. Jetzt geht gerade der Mond auf, naja vielleicht kommt noch einer. 
Falls doch noch jemand sitzt, beste Fänge für alle.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juni 2022)

Vormittagstour…bei starker Drift war ich nur Buddy und musste das Boot gegen den Wind auf der Stelle halten. Dafür hat Jenny-FfM gefangen.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Vormittagstour…bei starker Drift war ich nur Buddy und musste das Boot gegen den Wind auf der Stelle halten. Dafür hat Jenny-FfM gefangen.


Dickes Petri.
Leeeeeeeecka Rotbarsch. Lasst ihn euch schmecken. Könnt ich jetzt auch verdrücken.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2022)

Petri zum Rotbarsch, der ist ja schon richtig kapital.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (21. Juni 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Vormittagstour…bei starker Drift war ich nur Buddy und musste das Boot gegen den Wind auf der Stelle halten. Dafür hat Jenny-FfM gefangen.


Die Wittlinge sind ja goil!   
Wo hast du die denn überlistet???


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Juni 2022)

Fettes Petri zu den Fischen!  Die Wittlinge und der Rotbarsch aus welchen Tiefen?


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Sou, drauf geschissen.
Heute fallen die ersten 100 der Schleppsaison. Wenn nicht in Zentimetern, dann in jedem Fall in Kilometern an den Riemen. 




GPS-Tracker läuft, let's go.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juni 2022)

Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Wo hast du die denn überlistet???


Bei Mefjerdingen im Solbergfjord.


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> aus welchen Tiefen?


Beide aus ca. 210 m .


----------



## Blueser (21. Juni 2022)

Deshalb die Glubschaugen ....


----------



## Tuempelteddy (21. Juni 2022)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!  
Meinst du dieses Mefjerdingen? https://kart.gulesider.no/m/AmbZk


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Juni 2022)

Tuempelteddy schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
> Meinst du dieses Mefjerdingen? https://kart.gulesider.no/m/AmbZk


Exakt.


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, drauf geschissen.
> Heute fallen die ersten 100 der Schleppsaison. Wenn nicht in Zentimetern, in jedem Fall in Kilometern an den Riemen.
> Anhang anzeigen 410542
> 
> GPS-Tracker läuft, let's go.


Da sieht man aber klar wie hart du dir teilweise die Fische verdienst. Heut kommt die Muddi und wenn nicht dann ein starker Waller. Tippe ja eher auf zweiteres wenns das Wasser hergibt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie haben hier ja gefühlt alle nen Boot. 
Bin ich ja voll der Noob gegen


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Yes, yes, yes.
Tachostand sagt 104km
Maßband sagt 115cm


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juni 2022)

Du fischt doch am Urzeitvieh Lake


----------



## Schmitz (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Yes, yes, yes.
> Tachostand sagt 104km
> Maßband sagt 115cm
> Anhang anzeigen 410546
> ...



Der zählt nicht du wolltest nur 100 km machen


----------



## Seele (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Yes, yes, yes.
> Tachostand sagt 104km
> Maßband sagt 115cm
> Anhang anzeigen 410546
> ...


Unfassbar, Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juni 2022)

Ich wette, die Schnauze liegt bei cm 50 erst an. Hat man ja am Gufi letztens gesehen, dass jkc nicht messen kann


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Heute wird ausgezahlt. Gerade und mit geschlossener Schwanzflosse 110.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juni 2022)

Krank. Naja, klar macht man beim Schleppen Kilometer en Masse und erhöht seine Chancen dadurch massiv, trotzdem, einfach krank was du da für Pikes rauszerrst


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Musste leider lange tüddeln, hatte die 2te Rute kassiert und 20m Schnur zu nem Knäul zusammengeschoben + Vorfach musste gefixt werden. 1h bleibt aber noch.


----------



## Naish82 (21. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Heute wird ausgezahlt. Gerade und mit geschlossener Schwanzflosse 110.
> Anhang anzeigen 410551
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 410550




Dass du auch immer gleich so übertrieben abmetern musst… 
Fettes Petri!


----------



## jkc (21. Juni 2022)

Crazy day, wenn der kleinste unter drei Fischen ein Meter3 auf Eigenbau ist. 












Feierabend jetzt
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße JK


----------



## alexpp (21. Juni 2022)

Er hat die Hechte bestimmt nem Berufsfischer abgekauft, das ist doch in unseren Gewässern gar nicht möglich.
jkc ist ein erstaunlich ausdauernder Angler, nicht nur wegen den über 100 geruderten Kilometern.
Auch von mir ein fettes Petri! Das ist echt der blanke Wahnsinn .


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Juni 2022)

Schlaft ihr schon?


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2022)

Hier ist halt nicht rund um die Uhr taghell 
Petri zum Buttje, auf Köderfisch oder Gummi?


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Juni 2022)

Ja, am längsten Tag des Jahres habe ich hier gerade bei Tageslicht filetiert.
Petri Dank, er kam auf 40er Köhler am Nachläufersystem (Schleppblei und Circle Hook).


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2022)

Top, das lief bei uns auch mit Abstand am besten.

Grüße


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Er hat die Hechte bestimmt nem Berufsfischer abgekauft,


Ich weiß nicht , ob das "J" für Jörg steht, aber er ist m.W. ja nicht am Bielersee unterwegs.

Und da er vermutlich auch nicht "Marc David" mit Vornamen heißt, wird er die Tierchen schon selber fangen.  

Ginge bei der Menge sonst auch richtig ins Geld.

Wenn ein guter Angler auf  gute Gewässer trifft, ist schon so einiges möglich.,


----------



## alexpp (22. Juni 2022)

MarkusZ 
Ja, die Geschichte von den gehälterten Hechten in der Schweiz ist mir auch bekannt.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. Juni 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> von den gehälterten Hechten in der Schweiz


Jepp.

Bei Marc David ging es dann um Bachforellen aus dem Rhein u.a. 

Dass man Kapitale auch  regelmäßig selber fangen kann, beweißt JKC ja zur genüge.


----------



## Naish82 (22. Juni 2022)

Am großen Plöner hatten wir auch schon mehrere Meter an einem Tag, aber nicht mit so einer Beständigkeit wie bei jkc..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Juni 2022)

Alle 1km so ein cm Hecht, alle Achtung und Respekt vor soviel Ausdauer und Geduld!


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2022)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Am großen Plöner hatten wir auch schon mehrere Meter an einem Tag, aber nicht mit so einer Beständigkeit wie bei jkc..


Dort ist die Meterfischdichte um ein Vielfaches höher als hier bei mir, aber da ist auch noch vieeeel mehr Platz um dran vorbei zu angeln und die Rahmenbedingungen sind ja auch, sagen wir mal "schwierig".

Wieder am Wasser, allerdings anders.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Etwa 2k von den Burschis suchten ein neues Zuhause.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2022)

Dickes Petri noch jkc 
Mal wieder Wahnsinnsfische Du Hechtflüsterer


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Dort ist die Meterfischdichte um ein Vielfaches höher als hier bei mir, aber da ist auch noch vieeeel mehr Platz um dran vorbei zu angeln und die Rahmenbedingungen sind ja auch, sagen wir mal "schwierig".
> 
> Wieder am Wasser, allerdings anders.
> 
> ...


Sind das Quappen?


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2022)

Jupp
Wenn man etwas reinzoomt kann man den Bartfaden sehen


----------



## DenizJP (22. Juni 2022)

haha

da fragt man sich warum man überhaupt hier in der Gegend noch gezielt auf Hecht angeln soll xD


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas reinzoomt kann man den Bartfaden sehen


Hab ich dann auch gemacht, weil ich auf den ersten Blick dachte, "Was, der besetzt irgendwo Grundeln?".

Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2022)

Alte Stelle, neues Glück:


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Crazy day, wenn der kleinste unter drei Fischen ein Meter3 auf Eigenbau ist.


Petri!

Da ist schon ein beeindruckendes Ergebnis, besonders eben auch auf Eigenbauköder.

Drei Meterhechte an einem Tag hab ich hier in unseren mittelfränkischen Gewässern noch nie erwischt.

Aber das muss nicht unbedingt an den Gewässern liegen.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Blueser schrieb:


> Alte Stelle, neues Glück:


Ich hab mal von einem Gewässer in NL gelesen, dass die Ruten dort maximal 6m lang sein dürfen.

Könnte an Deiner Stelle auch Sinn machen, wenn auch vielleicht aus anderem Grund.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2022)

Klar, vor allem bei dieser Hitze. Da hängen die Strippen schon ordentlich durch ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juni 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Alte Stelle, neues Glück:
> Anhang anzeigen 410611


Richtig geiles Gewässer, gefällt mir jedes mal der Spot, geil


----------



## Zanderangler1 (22. Juni 2022)

Die Hechte beissen, hatte Gestern nen 60 iger und einen 97 iger, aber WO sind die Zander?? Zumindest hier in der Maas wo ich angel, scheinen die Zander wie vom Erdboden verschluckt.
Direkt nach der Schonzeit hatte ich ja am 30 Mai einen 63cm Zander, aber den gesamten Juni bisher keinen einzigen Zander, dass hatte ich noch nie!


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Richtig geiles Gewässer, gefällt mir jedes mal der Spot, geil


Sieht auch nicht so aus, dass dort allzu viel Betrieb wäre, das würde mir besonders gut gefallen.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2022)

Na ja, am WE ist hier schon was los. Zur Zeit nur drei junge Pärchen mit Schlauchboot und ein paar Gassigeher. Hält sich aber in Grenzen, verteilt sich ja auf 11 dicht zusammen liegende Gewässer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juni 2022)

Geil, befischt du die anderen Seen auch ?


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

an Stellen wo bei uns in der Gegend "was los ist" , wächst kein Grashalm mehr.  Da sieht das aus wie im 6m-Raum eines C-Klasse-Vereins.

An solchen Stellen hätte ich keine Lust zu angeln.

Deine wirkt da schon ganz anders, aber Fotos können täuschen.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2022)

Ist schon ganz ok hier, kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. Die anderen Seen hab ich auch schon befischt, aber hier war ich noch nie Schneider und landschaftlich ist das mein Favorit.
Außerdem kenne ich hier die Strukturen, was ja meist von Vorteil ist ...


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Blueser schrieb:


> und landschaftlich ist das mein Favorit.


Da sitzt man dann schon mit einem guten Gefühl am Wasser, auch wenn noch nichts gebissen hat.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juni 2022)

Yep, ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis und eine Wohltat für die Seele.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2022)

Schöne Brasse auf MF am Kanal.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2022)

Wie kann sich ne Grundel am PopUp so selber Haken?


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie kann sich ne Grundel am PopUp so selber Haken?



Na du scheinst scharfe Haken zu verwenden und wenn dann ein paar Grundeln sich um den Popup streiten kann das schon passieren 


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Juni 2022)

So etwas mit quasi identischem Erscheinungsbild hatte ich auch schon mal beim Aalangeln mit Wurm - nur dass es in meinem Fall ein Suicide-Schneider war.

Keine Ahnung, wie der sich den Flyliner reingerammt hat - angeschlagen habe ich jedenfalls nicht (mache ich bei offensichtlichem Kleinfisch-Kontakt nie), der "hing" von selbst und kam bei der Köderkontrolle mit hoch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie kann sich ne Grundel am PopUp so selber Haken?
> Anhang anzeigen 410625


Ich hab doch sooooo oft gesagt, keine Korda Kamakura mit Pop Up wenn Grundelgefahr besteht


----------



## Minimax (22. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie kann sich ne Grundel am PopUp so selber Haken?
> Anhang anzeigen 410625


Ich habe manchmal Minigüstern, oder andere Kleinis, die sich in ähnlicher Weise auf riesige 4er Haken praktizieren. 
Ich glaube manchmal, das liegt an einem verrückt dichtem Getöse, Pushin´und Shovin´ an dem Heerschaaren von Winzlingen teilnehmen und sich sozusagen
gegenseitig auf den Haken schubsen. Ich würd gern mal sehen, was so um unsere Köder und Haken herum vorgeht, wenn wir ihn auf ein Grundelnest oder ne Güsterburg geworfen haben.


----------



## hanzz (22. Juni 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> der "hing" von selbst und kam bei der Köderkontrolle mit hoch.


Genau so. 
Die Grundel hat sich quasi selbst den Herzstich gegeben. 
War nach dem Abhaken immediately dead.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juni 2022)

Jahrelang mit Aalen nix am Hut gehabt und nun den zweiten Beifangaal innerhalb 1 Woche der zu lang für den Räucherofen ist. Mein erster Armdicker, 6cm zum Meter fehlen. 12cm Rotauge, eig für Zander gedacht. Die haben sich novh gar nicht gezeigt. Nur 2 Bieber kamen vorbei. Und Glühwürmchen. schön is bei 21 grad, windstill, Stechmücken.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Juni 2022)

Komme auch gerade vom "Aalangeln" aber schaut selbst. Erst einen halben Baumstamm, dann Kaulbarsch frisst Tauwurm (nicht gemerkt), Wels frisst Kaulbarsch. Aale schwimmen lustig weiter.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juni 2022)

Wenn du noch länger gewartet hättest wäre die Nahrungspyramide vielleicht noch weiter gewachsen. Süss der Kleine.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2022)

Eine überschaubare Nacht gehabt 

Erst nen 55er gefangen, dann kam ein so starker Wind auf dass ich meine Ruten festhalten musste.
Anschließend blitzte es noch in der Nähe da wurde es mir zu viel


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2022)

Bin mal wieder los. 
Man ist das warm.


----------



## inextremo6 (24. Juni 2022)

Viel Glück Zokker, drück dir die Daumen.
Bei uns soll es länger regnen,vielleicht geh ich noch nachher aufm Steg oder starte morgen durch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juni 2022)

Hocke grad auch im Zelt, mal gucken was geht. Leider kam von den am Mittwoch noch angekündigten 18l/m² nix runter. Rein gar nichts...Und die nennen sich Wetterexperten...

Naja, ich lass mich mal überraschen. Ist eigentlich schon wieder fast zu warm und zu trocken


----------



## jkc (24. Juni 2022)

Kannst was von mir abhaben, hier kommt gerade der Himmel runter


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juni 2022)

Dito ^^


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2022)

Ja, regnen soll es hier auch noch, zwischen 0,7 und 20l. Schwierige Vorhersage, der Regen bildet sich erst. 
Angeln scharf


----------



## Carphunter87 (24. Juni 2022)

Eine kleine Abendrunde auf alles was beißt. Die Schleien ziehen schon ihre Blasenteppiche


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juni 2022)




----------



## magut (24. Juni 2022)

Wunderschön .Danke fürs teilen


----------



## Vanner (24. Juni 2022)

Ah du hast die hinteren Rutenauflagen getauscht, vernünftige Entscheidung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juni 2022)

Ich weiß doch, dass die eigentlich für den hohen Rutenaufbau sind. Ich hatte die aber neu, auch die Bank Sticks und die Buzzer Bar und wollte die letztens einfach nur testen.

Hab dann auch festgestellt, dass der hochkante Aufbau mit Bank Sticks nicht so richtig funktioniert, da bräuchte man dann nen entsprechendes Pod. Schon klar, dass das letztes Mal nicht optimal war


----------



## Carphunter87 (24. Juni 2022)

Vermelde Fisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juni 2022)

Und dann gleich so einen!


----------



## Gert-Show (24. Juni 2022)

Letzter Abend, Nr.4 der Tour


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2022)

So, mal sehen was die Nacht so bringt. Liege etwas tiefer, 1 bis 2m.


----------



## Carphunter87 (24. Juni 2022)

Ich mach Schluss. Die Wildschweine und Waschbären kommen mir zu nah . Petri an alle die noch draußen sind, zieht was raus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juni 2022)

Ui, ehrlich? Waschbären gibts hier auch, aber Wildschweine zum Glück nicht


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2022)

Na 60 hat er.


----------



## Carphunter87 (24. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ui, ehrlich? Waschbären gibts hier auch, aber Wildschweine zum Glück nicht


Wildschweine = meine größte Angst


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juni 2022)

Hätte ich aber auch, bin auchn kleiner Schisser was so Viecher angeht beim Angeln


----------



## Blueser (24. Juni 2022)

Gestern war mein "erfolgreichster" Tag innerhalb von 8 Stunden am bekannten Spot. Zwei kleine Barsche, zwei Karpfen um die 30-40, einer kostete mir einen teuren Gamakatsu Haken und eine halbe Stunde Schnur entwirren. Dann um 23 Uhr zwei kleine Aale, und wieder ein Haken weg. War dennoch schön, mein Angelnachbar (Raucher) ist dann frustriert nach Hause gefahren. Der hatte innerhalb von 12 Stunden nicht einen Biss ...


----------



## hanzz (24. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hätte ich aber auch, bin auchn kleiner Schisser was so Viecher angeht beim Angeln


Du hast doch auch vor harmlosen Spinnen Angst  

So. Wecker steht auf 4 Uhr.
Mal schauen ob die Barsche so früh morgens Topwater wollen.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2022)

Klein Aali schwimmt wieder, dafür ist jetzt ein ordentlicher im Eimer. Mindestens 85.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es tröpfelt etwas und paar mal geblitzt und gedommert hat es auch schon.


----------



## inextremo6 (24. Juni 2022)

Zokker auf dich ist Verlass.
Dickes Petri. 
Ich ärgere mich mächtig dass ich nicht rausgefahren bin. Bestes Wetter hier und ich hocke in der Bude.


----------



## Blueser (24. Juni 2022)

Yep, das schwülwarme Wetter und die dunkle Nacht ist eigentlich ideal.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2022)

Der hat so um die 65-70.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juni 2022)

1,01cm Hecht Mama beim hell werden. Zander erneut Fehlanzeige.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2022)

Fettes Petri


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juni 2022)

48 cm Kirsche, einen noch verloren.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Du fischt doch am Urzeitvieh Lake


 ja, an der Maas in Holland.


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2022)

Kanal Rapfen 75cm







Und jetzt Barsche 
Die kleinen sind immer schneller als die großen vom Trupp


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch vor harmlosen Spinnen Angst


Spinnen jucken mich nicht, im Gegenteil, die lass ich sogar gerne im Zelt. Holen sich evtl die ein oder andere Mücke weg so schnell wie die hier ihre Fäden spinnen


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juni 2022)

Nachdem die Sonne richtig raus kam war Ende mit Bissen, habe dann nach durchgemachter Nacht auch Schluß gemacht.


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2022)

So das war es dann auch. 
Nur noch Nachläufer, von teils großen Barschen. 
War spannend. 

Was mich abschließend aber mega abfucked, dass ich grad noch an ein paar Stippern vorbeikam, die Grundel auf Grundel fingen und die wurden einfach hinter sich ins Gebüsch geschmissen. 
Hab ich sie natürlich drauf angesprochen. 
Antwort war ne Gegenfrage, was man den sonst damit machen soll. 
Ich so: wieder reinschmeissen? 
Die so: die müssen raus aus dem Gewässer, sonst werden wir die nie los
Was ich dann noch gesagt hab, haben die einfach nicht verstanden. 
So was ärgert mich. 
Und dann angeln die, da wo es nur von Grundeln wimmelt und ein paar Meter weiter ist aus meiner Erfahrung wenig mit Grundeln zu rechnen und auch mehr Chance auf guten Friefisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Wenigstens vorher tot machen, dann hätte ich nichts dagegen (wobei auch dann schmeiß ich sie eher tot zurück ins Wasser). Aber lebendig und dann jämmerlich ersticken lassen? Nein, das hat mit Sicherheit auch keine Grundel verdient.

Hut ab, dass du dich vor dem Pack hast zusammenreißen können. Bei mir wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich anders ausgegangen, aber damit will ich ja nicht wieder anfangen


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2022)

Petri den Fängern 

Feierabend


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2022)

gestern Abend nen Kurzansitz gemacht.

Megabiss auf Wurm, nehme Fühlung auf spüre den Fisch und hau an und....flapp....sammle die lose Schur auf..

Montage komplett ab xD hab ich schon länger nicht mehr gehabt beim Aalangeln...

mit ner 0,3er Mono die mir empfohlen wurde weil meine Schnüre "immer so unnötig dick" seien.

so viel dazu


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Warum machst du auch sowas? Ganz ehrlich? Ich fische lieber ne Nummer stärker und ne hochwertige Schnur als irgendein, gerade auf Kante ausreichend dicken, günstigen Kram.

Soll kein Angriff gegen dich sein, aber ich mache es grundsätzlich eher safe than sorry


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gestern Abend nen Kurzansitz gemacht.
> 
> Megabiss auf Wurm, nehme Fühlung auf spüre den Fisch und hau an und....flapp....sammle die lose Schur auf..
> 
> ...


Entweder ein dicker Breitkopf Aal, oder ein Hecht hat sich an den Würmern vergriffen.
Ich empfehle ein Stahlvorfach.
1x7 AFW ist so weich von der Haptik, dass sie schon einer Geflechtschnur gleicht.
Diese ist auch Zander tauglich!








						American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ American Fishing Wire Stahldraht 7x7 Surfstand Micro Supreme  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de
				




Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (25. Juni 2022)

Ich hab 35er Hauptschnur damit hab ich schon Baumstümpfe rausgezogen.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Warum machst du auch sowas? Ganz ehrlich? Ich fische lieber ne Nummer stärker und ne hochwertige Schnur als irgendein, gerade auf Kante ausreichend dicken, günstigen Kram.
> 
> Soll kein Angriff gegen dich sein, aber ich mache es grundsätzlich eher safe than sorry


normalerweise angel ich mit 0,4m Mono Stroft und 0,28er Geflecht.


----------



## Schmitz (25. Juni 2022)

Ich vermelde auch Fisch, langsam wird mir aber zu heiss.

Mit dem Schnurbruch ist mir exakt genau so auch schon passiert, angeschlagen und lose Schnur aufgekurbelt.
Ich vermute beim Geflecht war vorher etwas beschädigt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2022)

Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Boah jau, ich hab gerad auch heftigste Hitzewallungen während ich esse. Die Luft steht...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Ich angel nur am Tage leichter, wenn der Zielfisch z. B. Forelle ist und ich auch mit Aalen zu rechnen hab. Verwende da 0,25er-0,30er Mono-Hauptschnur, aber das Vorfach ist entweder aus 12-kg Kevlar oder 25Ibs - Material von Mika, Letzteres ist besonders abriebfest, grad an scharfen Dreikant-Muschelbänken. Dazu nur leichtes Blei bis 20gr, wenn die Strömung es erlaubt. Erst ab 21.30 kommen die Nacht Ruten und - Rollen mit 0,40er zum Einsatz. 

Ich fische in Wasser, daß höchstens 40cm tief ist und schlenze meine Montagen auch nur wenige Meter weit raus. So klappt das meistens mit dem Anhieb und der Grund besteht meistens aus einigen Steinen, Kies und Sand. 
Deniz, hast du wieder im Main geangelt?


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die so: die müssen raus aus dem Gewässer, sonst werden wir die nie los



Na die hatten ja echt den Nulldurchblick, wenn Grundel einmal da sind dann bleiben die auch... leider



hanzz schrieb:


> Und dann angeln die, da wo es nur von Grundeln wimmelt und ein paar Meter weiter ist aus meiner Erfahrung wenig mit Grundeln zu rechnen und auch mehr Chance auf guten Friefisch.



Und dann siehst du das die keine Ahnung haben, bei uns hätte ich die Fischereiaufsicht angeklingelt* und die hätten eingepackt.**



Gruß Frank



*Mich
**Alles auf dem kurzen Dienstweg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Sitze jetzt mitm Stuhl im Wasser, so lässt es sich aushalten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Chunge, jetzt schon saugen sich die ersten Viecher an mir fest... 

Das ganze Gewässer ist übersät mit diesen Minischnecken. Total krass. Große sehe ich hier am Ufer nicht so viele, sind wahrscheinlich mehr im Tiefen


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sitze jetzt mitm Stuhl im Wasser, so lässt es sich aushalten



naja da geht noch was



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das ganze Gewässer ist übersät mit diesen Minischnecken. Total krass. Große sehe ich hier am Ufer nicht so viele, sind wahrscheinlich mehr im Tiefen



das würdest du dann auch rausfinden


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Musste aus der Sonne raus...daher bleibt nur Zelt übrig, das steht zum Glück größtenteils schattig. Sonst wär es absolut unerträglich, da ich hier gleichzeitig recht windgeschützt stehe mitm Bivy


----------



## Stulle (25. Juni 2022)

Wer will hier mal Stippen?





Oder hier Angeln


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Top Water mit Brot, ohne Blei, ohne Pose. Das würd wohl gehen


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das ganze Gewässer ist übersät mit diesen Minischnecken.


Schlaraffenland für Schleien!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Hab hier noch keine gefangen, sollen aber wohl welche drin sein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Top Gewässer, Stulle! Die Fische, die man sieht, fängt man meistens nicht auf Sicht... Allerdings, mit Kopfrute, nur mit Schnur und Haken, und einem Insekt als Köder (Grille, Heuschrecke, Käfer) könnte schon was gehen! 
Interessant ist es mit Flossenträgern, die man NICHT sieht!  Sind schöne Spots für Aal, Schleie und Hecht zu sehen... 
Da würde ich gerne mal Nachtangeln!


----------



## Stulle (25. Juni 2022)

Die rotfedern wahren am laichen. Hechte sind drinnen Forellen werden besetzt. 
Aal soll auch gehen. Aber schwierig zu beangeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Tote Hose. Außer schwitzen nix 
Auch null Wind die ganze Zeit schon, das machts richtig stickig


----------



## Mefourlauber (25. Juni 2022)

Dropshot am Start - Barsche und evtl Zander im Sinn. Gehen
aber viele Hechte drauf, komischerweise immer dann wenn kleine Barsche den Tail abgerupft haben und ich ohne Tail weiter gefischt habe.


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Deniz, hast du wieder im Main geangelt?


jep..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Bin endlich am Wasser, sitze schön im Schatten und die Mini-Köfis liegen aus für Aal und Forelle. Mal schauen, was zuerst geht... 
Gleich gibt Abendessen und dann mache ich meinen Thermocell an. 

Petri an alle, die auch am Wasser sind bzw. erst noch kommen!


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Juni 2022)

Letzte Meldung aus dem Norden, morgen geht’s zurück. Jenny-FfM hat ihren Stonie-PB auf 96 cm geschraubt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Noch nie gesehen so nen Fisch, alter sieht der krass aus


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Das ist ein Seewolf, wird auch Steinbeißer genannt. Der knackt mühelos Schnecken, Muscheln und Hummer auf....


----------



## Gert-Show (25. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Das ist ein Seewolf, wird auch Steinbeißer genannt. Der knackt mühelos Schnecken, Muscheln und Hummer auf....


Und kann Finger abbeißen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Kann man ja fast schon nen Steinbeißer anstelle einer Knipex benutzen


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2022)

Hallöchen, allen am Wasser viel Erfolg und Petri an die die schon gefangen haben.




Ich joine für paar Stündchen mal den Aalhuntern, allerdings nur mit einer Rute.


Die anderen zwei liegen auf Wels.




Den Köfi von Bild 1 musste ich schon gegen ne frische Grundel tauschen, das gefrostete Teil hat schon den ersten Wurf nicht gehalten.

Essen gab's auch schon.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Dieselben Köfis in dieser Größe hab ich auch drauf. Ich werfe die noch tiefgefroren ein. Hatte schon einige Zupfer, aber die Nacht ist ja noch jung...

Bei mir schwirren grad ein paar Glühwürmchen rum, hoffentlich setzen die sich mal auf meine Rutenspitzen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Juni 2022)

Ich lieg im Zelt und lausche den Geräuschen draußen. Hoffentlich beißt langsam was, sonst geh ich nach 3 erfolgreichen Sessions mal wieder Blank nach Hause


----------



## jkc (25. Juni 2022)

Kollege gerade mit nem 85er, richtig geiler "Rute-wäre-weg-Biss-wenn-die-Bremse-nicht-offen-gewesen-wäre"

Grüße


----------



## chris87 (25. Juni 2022)

Sitze am Rhein, eine Rute mit Grundel und die zweite mit Maden auf Barben. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit Cheesy Garlic gemacht? Dritter Versuch, bisher immer bescheiden..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Juni 2022)

Bei mir grad die erste Schlange des Abends gebissen...  Noch nicht gemessen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2022)

chris87 schrieb:


> Cheesy Garlic


Meinst du das Futter?  
Nein. Aber Rheinmix von Zamataro funktioniert prima, gepimt mit viel Maden, Mais und Halibuttpellets. 
Käse, wenn nur als Köder.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. Juni 2022)

Grad den 2.Aal verhaftet, der dürfte so was um die 80 haben... 
Heute Abend/Nacht muß ich mich echt wundern, nicht eine Mücke am Platz
und keine Mückenabwehr notwendig. 
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Juni 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Noch nie gesehen so nen Fisch, alter sieht der krass aus







Absolut krass!


----------



## chris87 (26. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meinst du das Futter?
> Nein. Aber Rheinmix von Zamataro funktioniert prima, gepimt mit viel Maden, Mais und Halibuttpellets.
> Käse, wenn nur als Köder.


Ja, das Futter. Grundsätzlich bin ich bei deiner Mischung, nur nehme ich das preisgünstigste Fließwasserfutter und mische Parmesan unter. 

Wollte was neues ausprobieren. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. Juni 2022)

So, Feierabend. Hatte zwar noch tolle Bisse, konnte sie aber nicht umsetzen, sonst hätte ich heut morgen 4 Schlängler...
Beim Messen kam die Überraschung:  Ein 63er, wiegt grade 280gr.  Dann kam noch ein 58er, der war kurz und rund, wog aber immerhin 500gr.!

Wo ich da einen 80er gesehen haben will, habe ich mich wohl etwas verschätzt....


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2022)

chris87 schrieb:


> Sitze am Rhein, eine Rute mit Grundel und die zweite mit Maden auf Barben. Hat jemand gute Erfahrungen mit Cheesy Garlic gemacht? Dritter Versuch, bisher immer bescheiden..


Sonubaits Cheesy Garlic? Ich find das Futter astrein - nur zu teuer


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Juni 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Grad den 2.Aal verhaftet, der dürfte so was um die 80 haben...
> Heute Abend/Nacht muß ich mich echt wundern, nicht eine Mücke am Platz
> und keine Mückenabwehr notwendig.
> Ist das bei euch auch so?



Ich hatte gestern Abend/Nacht tatsächlich auch kaum Mücken, komischerweise...


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2022)

chris87 schrieb:


> Ja, das Futter. Grundsätzlich bin ich bei deiner Mischung, nur nehme ich das preisgünstigste Fließwasserfutter und mische Parmesan unter.
> 
> Wollte was neues ausprobieren. Versuch macht kluch.


Ja Parmesan kommt auch manchmal drunter. 
Hab ich aber keinen Effekt durch merken können 
Finde allerdings, dass momentan auch nicht die beste Zeit für Barben ist. 
Nachts ist zur Zeit auf jeden Fall erfolgsversprechender
Vor allem bei dem Pegel, aber der steigt ja glücklicherweise. 
Was mir dann hoffentlich kommende Woche den einen oder anderen Zander bescheren wird.


----------



## Skott (26. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hallöchen, allen am Wasser viel Erfolg und Petri an die die schon gefangen haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 410849
> 
> Ich joine für paar Stündchen mal den Aalhuntern, allerdings nur mit einer Rute.
> ...


Hast du keine Angst, dass sich dein Hund das Maul am Dosenrand verletzen könnte...?


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2022)

Nope, die hat jetzt viele Jahre Übung , verletzt hat sie sich nur ein einziges Mal weil sie wie ein Berserker die Schnauze reingedrückt hat, ist aber auch schon viele Jahre her und war wirklich harmlos.
Ich meine da war sie auch noch nicht ausgewachsen und die Schnauze reichte nicht bis ganz unten in die Dose.

Blieb der einzige Biss gestern, aber ich habe die Nacht noch den Spot und die Methode gewechselt.
Hat sich heute morgen mit drei Fischen zwischen 11 und 18,5kg ausgezahlt.





















Irgendwie ist's aber zu warm





Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Juni 2022)

Das mit der Dose würd trotzdem anders machen. Aber, nicht mein Hund, also soll jeder machen wie er für richtig hält


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Der hat so um die 65-70.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nachtrag, der Kleine hatte 72 und der Große 88.
Komisch, als wenn das 2 verschiedene Arten sind ... wie kann der Große um so viel dicker sein?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juni 2022)

Das hab ich mich bei manchen Leuten auch schon gefragt.
Ich vermute es liegt einfach am Appetit.


----------



## Schmitz (26. Juni 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Stahlvorfach.
> 1x7 AFW ist so weich von der Haptik, dass sie schon einer Geflechtschnur gleicht.
> Diese ist auch Zander tauglich!
> 
> ...



Für den Tipp, möchte ich mich mal ganz herzlich bedanken. Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einen vernünftigen, möglichst weichen Material für die Posenschlepperei  im Winter mit Toten Köfi. Flexonit war ein Reinfall, not2kinky war ein Reinfall und das bisher benutzte Drennan war zwar gut, aber halt zu steif.
Knotest du oder verarbeitest du das mit Hülsen?


----------



## bw1 (26. Juni 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Nachtrag, der Kleine hatte 72 und der Große 88.
> Komisch, als wenn das 2 verschiedene Arten sind ... wie kann der Große um so viel dicker sein?



Ja, dein 88er ist wirklich unglaublich fett - Glückwunsch! Der hatte doch locker über 1,5 kg?


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Knotest du oder verarbeitest du das mit Hülsen?



Ich verwende ebenfalls das AFW in allen erdenklichen Stärken bis hoch zu 90 lbs.

Die Verarbeitung kommt bei mir auf die jeweilige Montage an:

Bei Vorfächern mit einem einzigen Haken (z. B. EH für Zander-Vorfächer an 6-kg-Material) wickele ich diesen per Snell-Knot an - der ist im Vergleich zu einem normalen NK selbstklemmend und kann sich daher auch ohne Schlauchsicherung quasi nicht von selbst aufwickeln.

Bei einem normalen NK mit Schlauchsicherung besteht die Gefahr, dass der Hecht den Schlauch zerschlitzt und der NK evtl. aufgeht - bei einem Snell ist das durch die zuverlässige Selbstklemmung so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Schrumpfschlauch ziehe ich dennoch drüber, um das noch haltbarer zu machen.

So befestige ich auch den Endhaken bei Zwei-Haken-Systemen (Schnellanschlagssystem), während der zweite (Halte-) Haken auf dem Vorfach per Normal-NK angewickelt wird - der sitzt ja auf dem Vorfach und kann daher nicht verlustig gehen. Diesen sichere ich dennoch ebenfalls mit Schrumpfschlauch, dann ist das safe.

Die einzige Quetschhülse des ganzen Vorfachs sitzt bei mir jeweils oben an der Wirbel-Schlaufe. Da kann ich bei dem AFW 7x7 hoch bis 30 lbs Tragkraft die Drennan Slim Crimps empfehlen

--> die dünnste Variante passt optimal zum AFW 7x7 in 6 kg, die stärkeren Tragkräfte eben angepasst mit den größeren Drennan-Hülsen in verschiedenen Durchmessern.

Von den Drennan-Hülsen habe ich alle erhältlichen Durchmesser im Haus, damit jedes Vorfach seine passenden Crimps bekommt.

Die Drennan-Hülsen sind aus sehr gutem Material (nicht zu hart) und zudem ziemlich lang, so dass sie rechts und links noch ein Stück aus der Quetschzange rausstehen - wirkt evtl. Abscheren an scharfen Quetschkanten super entgegen.

Für die ganz fetten AFW-Varianten (30 kg und 45 kg), insbesondere die ummantelten (= zu fett für die Drennan-Hülsen) verwende ich lange Hardmono-Quetschhülsen mit großem Durchmesser - das funktioniert ebenfalls optimal.

Für Spinnvorfächer verwende ich nur 1x7 (bevorzugt getwizzelt) - da ist vergleichsweise teureres 7x7 IMO Perlen vor die Säue.

1x7 lässt sich twizzeln, 7x7 *NICHT *- da ist Anwickeln wie beschrieben bzw. Quetschen gefragt.

*NIEMALS *7x7 durch Erhitzen "versteifen" - durchgeglühte Bereiche haben so gut wie keine Tragkraft mehr und zerbröseln sehr leicht.

Durchglühen ist aber sinnvoll, um beim Abzwicken per Seitenschneider von der Kaufspule jeweils ein sauberes Schnittende ohne Auffasern zu bekommen - einfach Feuerzeug ranhalten und dann mitten in dem "schwarzen" Bereich durchzwicken.

Noch sauberer wird es, wenn man das abgezwickte Ende zusätzlich noch mit etwas Sekundenkleber versieht - dann fasert beim Durchschieben durch Quetschhülsen etc. garantiert nichts mehr auf.

Zudem bietet der Kleber einen gewissen Korrosionsschutz, damit da keine Rosterei an den Schnittenden beginnen und sich irgendwie in die Hülse reinfressen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Knotest du oder verarbeitest du das mit Hülsen?


Ich quetsche Hülsen, obwohl sich das Material auch Knoten lassen soll, allerdings nicht Twizzeln.
Es ist wirklich das Beste und vor allem weicheste Material welches in kenne.
Es sieht übrigens nicht so hochglänzend aus, wie auf dem Gerlinger Foto, sondern kommt in leicht bräunlichen Ton daher.
Für Spinnvorfächer reicht  das 1x7 Material, in kleinen Stärken mit 6/7kg etwa, auch für Zander und Aal Vorfächer.
Wenn es stärker sein soll, würde ich das 7x7 nehmen, ist dann noch etwas weicher in der Haptik.
Probier es aus, du wirst begeistet sein!
Das von dir schon benutze Flexonit ist der absolute Scheixx und ich muss mich immer wundern, wie dies hier oft, inbrünstig empfohlen wird!
Vor allem neigt dies sehr zum Kringeln, nach einem aufgezogenen Köfi, musst du das eigentlich schon tauschen.

P.S.: Danke Pirsch Hirsch, da warst du schneller!

Jürgen


----------



## Schmitz (26. Juni 2022)

Ja hab gelesen, bräunlich matt soll es sein. Ich tendiere zur 9kg Variante. Ich denke ich quetsche, soll ein System mit Einzelhaken und zwei Drillingen werden. Flexonit klingelt ja selbst bei hängern, ist wirklich kacke.
Das mit dem Gummischlauch schau ich mir mal an, du meinst Schrumpfschlauch aus dem Hanta Bereich denke ich.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2022)

Karpfen-Schrumpfschlauch ist mir persönlich viel zu teuer - ich verwende No-Name-Meterware aus dem Elektro-Bereich.

Bevorzugt durchsichtig, damit man evtl. (Korrosions-) Schäden an den Snell- bzw. NK-Wicklungen gut von außen erkennen kann.

Bei schwarzem Schrumpfschlauch besteht die Gefahr, dass sich da unsichtbar und unbemerkt was Ungewolltes zusammenbraut und dann Abrisse verursacht.

Genau, das AFW ist bräunlich-matt, da reflektiert so gut wie nichts.

9 kg wäre mir persönlich zum schweren Hechtschleppen mit Köfi deutlich zu schwach (schon allein wg. evtl. Derbhänger) - da würde ich auf mindestens (!) 12 kg gehen.

Zum Deadbaiten auf Hecht verwende ich mindestens 12 kg (bei Normalköfis) - mit Tendenz zu 18 kg (im Extremfall - z. B. ganze Tiefkühl-Forelle - auch 30 kg). Auch in diesen Stärken ist das 7x7 AFW wunderbar weich.

Juckt zumindest Hechte überhaupt nicht und bietet für den Notfall genügend Headroom.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2022)

Evtl. könnte ein Mod die AFW-Parts hier ja separat zu den Raubfischen rüberschieben - mit Live vom Wasser hat das ja quasi nichts zu tun.


----------



## zokker (26. Juni 2022)

bw1 schrieb:


> Ja, dein 88er ist wirklich unglaublich fett - Glückwunsch! Der hatte doch locker über 1,5 kg?


ich hab ihn nicht gewogen ... aber so 2kg hat der bestimmt gehabt


----------



## jkc (26. Juni 2022)

So langsam entwickelt sich da ne Verbindung zu dem Köder  











Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (26. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> So langsam


mag ich dich nicht mehr   

Ne Spaß. 
Bist hier einer der sympathischsten. 
Fettes Petri. 

Mittwoch gehts endlich wieder Zandern.
Und morgen mal ne Knuspergrundelpfanne zusammen kriegen. Schön in Bierteig mit Salat dabei.


----------



## Zmann (28. Juni 2022)

Heute gab es mal einen Zander für die Küche,hatte ohnehin zu tief geschluckt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bist hier einer der sympathischsten


Jau Diggi...und wat is mit mir


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juni 2022)

Du gehörst sicher auch zum erweiterten Kreis seiner Sympathischsten, Vinc.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du gehörst sicher auch zum erweiterten Kreis seiner Sympathischsten, Vinc.


Geiel, Tag gerettet!


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du gehörst sicher auch zum erweiterten Kreis seiner Sympathischsten, Vinc.


Überleg ich mir noch


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juni 2022)

Kurze Runde am Main 

Schlug ein wie ein Blitz und zog ab wie ne Rakete 

Mein neuer PB


----------



## Mooskugel (28. Juni 2022)

Abendstimmung am Kanal
	

		
			
		

		
	






Und 2 Zander hat es bis jetzt auch schon gegeben.


----------



## fuu_xD (28. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mittwoch gehts endlich wieder Zandern.
> Und morgen mal ne Knuspergrundelpfanne zusammen kriegen. Schön in Bierteig mit Salat dabei.


Ich habe neulich auch 15 Stück rausgeholt.. sind ausgenommen, Schwanzflosse und Kopf entfernt und eingefroren. Ist du die denn dann ganz mit Gräten oder wie machst du das? Will das auch endlich mal ausprobieren 

Viele Grüße
fuu


----------



## hanzz (28. Juni 2022)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich auch 15 Stück rausgeholt.. sind ausgenommen, Schwanzflosse und Kopf entfernt und eingefroren. Ist du die denn dann ganz mit Gräten oder wie machst du das? Will das auch endlich mal ausprobieren
> 
> Viele Grüße
> fuu


Hab ich auch noch nie gemacht. 
Habs auch die Tage verpeilt. 
Wird aber am Wochenende nachgeholt. 
Will auch vorzugsweise kleinere 
Kopf ab, Innereien raus 
Und dann ganz essen. 
Ziel sind so ca 50 Stück


----------



## fuu_xD (29. Juni 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab ich auch noch nie gemacht.
> Habs auch die Tage verpeilt.
> Wird aber am Wochenende nachgeholt.
> Will auch vorzugsweise kleinere
> ...


Ich bitte dann um einen Geschmacksbericht!


----------



## fishhawk (29. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> Schlug ein wie ein Blitz und zog ab wie ne Rakete


Ist halt kein Waller.   

Die erste Flucht kann schon beeindruckend sein.


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2022)

Lol, wenn man vom Teufel spricht...




Den Biss von nem mutmaßlich wesentlich größeren leider nicht verwandelt.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juni 2022)

Waller sind schon geile Fische


----------



## Blueser (29. Juni 2022)

Gibt es bei uns nicht. Aber gegessen hab ich die schon, lecker ...


----------



## magi (29. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Lol, wenn man vom Teufel spricht...
> Anhang anzeigen 411259
> 
> Den Biss von nem mutmaßlich wesentlich größeren leider nicht verwandelt.
> ...


Du bist und bleibst eine Fangmaschine! Dicken Respekt und natürlich auch meine Glückwünsche zu deinen sicherlich hart erarbeiteten Fängen!


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2022)

Grad gab's noch einen auf Chatterbait auch was größer 
Bild kommt noch. Hat Kumpel gemacht 

Allen Fängern da draußen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## hanzz (30. Juni 2022)

Noch zwei Bisse verpeilt, aber bin zufrieden. 
Jeder Trip gibt Fisch oder Kontakt momentan. 
Frische Luft, viel Bewegung. Nen guten Kumpel dabei und Fisch. Was will man mehr.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juni 2022)

Still und Starr ruht der See.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (30. Juni 2022)

Bei mir gabs letztes Mal ne Schneidernummer, ein Barsch Biss früh Morgens, dass war Alles.
Ich denke das Wasser der Maas ist den Zandern einfach zu warm momentan und es ist auch kaum Strömung im Fluss. Das Zander Nachts jetzt überhaupt nicht beissen ist ungewöhnlich, deshalb denke ich das es an der Wassertemperatur liegen könnte.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2022)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, mit der Rute treffe ich an der Stelle zuverlässig mit den ersten zwei Wurf einen Hänger, der dann zu 99% auch zu nem Abriss führt. Trotz nur brust- bis halshohem Wasser, weder vom Schlauchi, noch mit Schnorchel was zu finden.  
Neben Grundelgeddon gab's an der Packung aber immerhin noch nen 5er Mepps...


----------



## DenizJP (30. Juni 2022)

Merke: Waller auf Jigspinner quergehakt gibt nen Mordsdrill xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Juli 2022)

Dickes Petri DenizJP 
Der wäre doch mal genau passend für die Küche.
Ich muss das auch irgendwie noch mal hinkriegen.
Dafür muss ich aber von meinen geliebten Kanälen weg


----------



## Luis2811 (1. Juli 2022)

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri DenizJP!

Bei mir wollte es bei dem 5 Tägigen Ausflug an die Ems leider nicht klappen. Gaube das die dort grade Laichen und so anders beschäftigt sind.


----------



## warrior (1. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dickes Petri DenizJP
> Der wäre doch mal genau passend für die Küche.
> Ich muss das auch irgendwie noch mal hinkriegen.
> Dafür muss ich aber von meinen geliebten Kanälen weg


Da bleibt nicht viel übrig, nach dem filetieren.

Petri an den Fänger!


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2022)

Ich liebe Gassirunden wie diese.
Frage ist, ob ich jetzt nochmals die Hängerstelle riskiere, die ich gestern abgetaucht habe.  

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2022)

Endlich mal kein Maßband Foto bei der Meter Marke   
Aber so wie es auf dem Foto ausschaut ist es einer. 
Dickes Petri

Dir auch DenizJP 
Auf so einen warte ich auch noch beim Zandern


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2022)

Ne, müsste drunter sein, so um die 90, vielleicht etwas drüber schätze ich.
Danke


----------



## hanzz (1. Juli 2022)

Seh ich jetzt erst. 
Wie krass böse das Auge vom Hecht aussieht. 
Hammer. Alligatorauge.


----------



## Floma (1. Juli 2022)

Hier ist heute keine Vergnügungssteuer fällig. Es ist dunkel, kalt, ich habe nasse Turnschuhe und kauere im T-Shirt unter der Autodecke vom Hund. Vor mir ist mehr Strömung als sonst und es gibt Hänger um Hänger.
Spontan angeln, klang erst mal gut.


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2022)

Hängerstelle habe ich mir gespart, mache da erst noch einen Versuch mit Rute, Opferköder und Schnorchelsachen, auch wenn ich vermute, dass der Hänger unterm Kraut begraben einfach auf kaltes Wasser wartet und erst dann wieder aktiv wird.
Lol


----------



## Floma (1. Juli 2022)

Beklag mich nicht weiter. Ein kleiner Wels  hat schon mal gebissen. An der anderen Rute war auch Aktion, ich hab es aber versemmelt. Vermutlich auch ein Waller.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Juli 2022)

Die Fische haben Bock


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen 
Mal schauen was geht?
Aber erstmal Kaffe


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juli 2022)

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger!  Gehe heut Abend auch los, auf Wels und Aal an die Regnitz. 
Bleibe mit Sicherheit bis Morgen um 7.30 oder so.... Was für eine Mondphase haben wir grade?


----------



## Blueser (2. Juli 2022)

Zunehmend, schmale Sichel. Von ca. 8 bis 00 Uhr ...


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was für eine Mondphase haben wir grade?











						Heutige Mondphase
					

Verfolge den Mond auf MoonGiant, während er seinen monatlichen Tanz um die Erde vollführt




					www.moongiant.com


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri an alle erfolgreichen. 

2. Frühstück


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411439
> 
> Ich liebe Gassirunden wie diese.
> Frage ist, ob ich jetzt nochmals die Hängerstelle riskiere, die ich gestern abgetaucht habe.
> ...


jkc ist wie Chuck Norris, er geht gassi mit nem Hecht.

Petri!


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

Kurze Zwischenbilanz nach 4h.
Große beißen nicht.
2 schöne Rotfedern gabs und paar kleinere Plötzen.

Am Futterplatz sind zwar offennsichtlich größere, beißt aber heute nix.

Hecht und Karpfen wollen nicht .

Aber es gibt schlechtere Plätze um nix zu tun und Kaffee zu trinken  .

Hauptsache am Waser..





Grüße Michi


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Juli 2022)

Kann mal passieren.


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Juli 2022)

Ist nur Fischblut.


----------



## Forelle74 (2. Juli 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ist nur Fischblut.



Autsch.
Das sah aber anders aus.
Dann isses ja nicht schlimm


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2022)

Gestern konnte ich mich den ganzen Arbeitstag lang nicht entscheiden zwischen abendlichen Schleienansitz mit Pose vs Spinnen in der Dämmerung bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Nach dem abendlichen Kidstraining dann zu müde gewesen und auf nix mehr wirklich Lust gehabt. Nun ein kurzes Fenster ergattert und schauen was geht. Mit der (U)L.
Werde nur einen Spot auf 20m befischen.








Setze auf den Sauerstoffgehalt durch etwas Strömung und Wehr. Aber auch solche Lücken werde ich ausfischen.




Mit dieser reinen Spaßcombo werde ich erst Cranks, dann Jigspinner bis hin zu Gummis fischen. So der Plan.




Daheim werde ich später noch ein paar Titanspitzen (Hechtgefahr) vorbereiten und versuchen morgen gegen 4 Uhr früh mit gleicher Combo an einem See den Barschen nachzustellen.
Mittagszeit, sonnige 27° wolkenlos. Eigentlich hier keine Chance, aber versuche halt genau diese zu nutzen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja trotz aller Unwahrscheinlichkeiten ein Fangbild.
Petri!


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2022)

Gewitter und Regen sind durch. 
Erst mal senken.


----------



## Carphunter87 (2. Juli 2022)

Bin auch draußen. An die Spezialisten hier: Was sind das für Fische? Brassen? Würde eher auf Hybrid tippen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juli 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Kann mal passieren.



Dazu fällt mir folgender Witz ein: Kommt einer mit Glatze und einem Frosch obendrauf zum Arzt. Fragt dieser: "Was haben Sie denn gemacht?" 
"Ich hab mir etwas eingetreten", antwortete der Frosch.


----------



## Stulle (2. Juli 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Bin auch draußen. An die Spezialisten hier: Was sind das für Fische? Brassen? Würde eher auf Hybrid tippen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der erste is ein Brassen ohne Frage das 2. Bild ist echt klein, könnte eine Güster sein


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2022)

Senken ging es gar nicht, aber nach einer Stunde hatte ich noch laichende Ukis gefunden. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## fuu_xD (2. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich mich den ganzen Arbeitstag lang nicht entscheiden zwischen abendlichen Schleienansitz mit Pose vs Spinnen in der Dämmerung bis in die Dunkelheit hinein. Nach dem abendlichen Kidstraining dann zu müde gewesen und auf nix mehr wirklich Lust gehabt. Nun ein kurzes Fenster ergattert und schauen was geht. Mit der (U)L.
> ...


Sieht nach Neckar aus oder? Ging was?

Gruß fuu


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2022)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Sieht nach Neckar aus oder? Ging was?
> 
> Gruß fuu


Einheimisch? Sehr erfreut! 
Ja, der Neckar und nein, es ging rein garnix. Habe die Strategie konsequent verfolgt, aber sollte nicht sein. Aber ich wusste das es kaum Chancen gibt bei den Bedingungen, wollte es jedoch trotzdem versuchen. 
Kommst Du aus der Nähe? Der Spot scheint Dir bekannt.


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hängerstelle habe ich mir gespart, mache da erst noch einen Versuch mit Rute, Opferköder und Schnorchelsachen, auch wenn ich vermute, dass der Hänger unterm Kraut begraben einfach auf kaltes Wasser wartet und erst dann wieder aktiv wird.
> Lol


Na dann versuchen wir mal vorsätzlich einen Hänger zu generieren  




Grüße


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2022)

Erster Wurf sitzt Oida, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## fuu_xD (2. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Einheimisch? Sehr erfreut!
> Ja, der Neckar und nein, es ging rein garnix. Habe die Strategie konsequent verfolgt, aber sollte nicht sein. Aber ich wusste das es kaum Chancen gibt bei den Bedingungen, wollte es jedoch trotzdem versuchen.
> Kommst Du aus der Nähe? Der Spot scheint Dir bekannt.


Den Spot kenne ich nicht direkt, nein, sieht nur so typisch Neckar aus Welche Strecke ist das?
Schade dass nix ging, ich will es später noch mit meinen neuen Wobblern versuchen 
Ich angel am Xer Abschnitt in Esslingen und weiter Oben in Nürtingen.


----------



## rustaweli (2. Juli 2022)

fuu_xD schrieb:


> Den Spot kenne ich nicht direkt, nein, sieht nur so typisch Neckar aus Welche Strecke ist das?
> Schade dass nix ging, ich will es später noch mit meinen neuen Wobblern versuchen
> Ich angel am Xer Abschnitt in Esslingen und weiter Oben in Nürtingen.


Du kennst die Stelle, ist der Xer! 
Freue mich und wünsche Dir ein dickes Petri! 
Bericht wäre schön!


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Erster Wurf sitzt Oida, ich bin gespannt...


Petri
Ich war auch fleißig.


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2022)

Also des war leider nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend   
Es ist ne minimale Ausspülung im Grund, vielleicht maximal 50cm tiefer als der Rest, aber genau das reicht, dass ich beim Schnorcheln nicht mehr bis zum Grund sehen kann. Durch die Ausspülung ist son Geotextil freigelegt was ziemlich widerspenstig ist. Selbst auf dem Grund stehend, senkrechter Zug nach oben, keine Chance.
Leider ist es auch ne paar Meter lange Kante, also nicht wirklich zu beheben...




Ich habe es allerdings deutlich höher über Grund erwartet, manchmal fühlte es sich an wie 30cm unter der Oberfläche.
Spot quasi verloren 
Oder wirklich nur noch mega flach zu befischen, wobei ich da schon mehrere unbeschwerte Shallowrigs geparkt habe.

Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juli 2022)

Abendstimmung an der Regnitz, habe Grundelfetzen dran. An der rechten Rute knabbern wohl einige Grundeln dran, jedenfalls geht ab und zu das Glöckchen...
Letztes We hat auf denselben Köder ein Vereinskollege  2 kapitale Aale gefangen, Ü 80 und Ü 90
Ab 22.30 kommt Tauwurm an den Haken.

Petri an alle, die auch am Wasser sind oder erst noch kommen!


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2022)

Also die beiden Gummis sind von mir, der Mepps nicht, wo der Rest ist, kein Plan.
Vom Pig Spinner gibt's auch Bilder hier im Board...








						Raubfischfänge 2020 - Sponsored by Quantum
					

Raubfischfänge 2020 - Sponsored by Quantum    Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den beliebten Raubfischfänge-Thread auf dem Anglerboard! Und wie gehabt verlosen wir JEDEN MONAT für drei Teilnehmer Ködersets von Quantum.  Wie könnt ihr gewinnen?  Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2020 - Sponsored by...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## phobos (2. Juli 2022)

Heute auch am versuchen, letztes Wochenende sehr enttäuschend. Gab kaum Bisse, ausser von zandern die versammelt oder einfach wieder losgelassen. Schwanenbesuch gehabt.


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2022)

Petri Heil allen am Wasser. 

Toller Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Juli 2022)

Hatte grad meinen ersten Zander dieses Jahr auf ne Minigrundel. Hat mit 50 cm grad am Maß gekratzt, schwimmt aber wieder...


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2022)

Petri. 

Ich werde es heute Nacht mal dicht am Kraut probieren. 
Hatte hier schon Sternstunden aber auch öfter abgeschneidert. 
1,3m Tiefe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gehts erst nächstes Wochenende wieder los auf Karpfen. Das erste Mal an einem Gewässer des kürzlich beigetretenen Vereins, Papiere Freitag erhalten


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2022)

Ü50 ... aber noch keine 60 ... schwimmt wieder


----------



## phobos (3. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Ü50 ... aber noch keine 60 ... schwimmt wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so einen hab ich auch... überlege noch. Im Vergleich zu den letzten so mickrig wird aber knappe 60 haben.


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2022)

Na dann Petri pohbos. 

Geht doch. Direkt am Kraut.


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Juli 2022)

Sauber Matthias. Schöne(r) Schleicher. Läuft ja. War gestern Abend draussen am MLK und habe mehrfach versucht zu berichten, aber leider von der mobilen Aussenwelt abgeschnitten.  War ganz in Ordnung, hatte einige gute Bisse. Zum Landgang konnte ich einen 50iger Küchenzander, seinen etwas kleineren, wieder schwimmenden Artgenossen, sowie zwei schlängelnde Grundel Liebhaber mit 71 und 63 cm überreden. Zwei freche Punker hatten sich auch noch dazu gesellt. Hatte Spaß gemacht.


----------



## fuu_xD (3. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Du kennst die Stelle, ist der Xer!
> Freue mich und wünsche Dir ein dickes Petri!
> Bericht wäre schön!


Ach wie geil  Wahrscheinlich kam es mir deshalb gleich so bekannt vor 

Bin jetzt wieder zurück, kein Biss, kein Zupfer, war an drei stellen insgesamt. Einen Nachläufer hatte ich (Mini-Barsch) und das wars. Das nervt


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2022)

Petri Aalzheimer. 
Ich hatte die Nacht noch einen guten Biss ... das war es dann aber auch. 
Wieder im Tiefen.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2022)

Ich sehe auf deinem Eimerdeckel schon das "Adlerfutter" liegen, schön, ich freue mich schon auf neue Bilder.
Trotzdem Petri, vielleicht geht ja noch was?

Jürgen


----------



## phobos (3. Juli 2022)

Blieb ruhig heute nacht noch 2 Bisse, hingen aber nicht. Grad beim heim gehen noch ein unschönes  Erlebnis gehabt. Saß auf einer vorgelagerten steinschüttung. Hab beim Start schon gesehen das ein Kreuzfahrtschiff kommt, aber nichts dabei gedacht weil so weit weg. Bloß ist der blöde Wichser so runter gerast und als es auf halben Weg zuerst nen halben Meter rausgesaugt hat denke ich mir noch so oh oh. Und als das zurück kam mit seiner bugwelle stand ich plötzlich 30cm im Wasser incl riesen Ästen die es los gerissen hat. Nur noch gehofft das ich stehen bleibe... die haben mir während corona echt nicht gefehlt. Wobei die eigentlich momentan alle relativ gemächlich unterwegs sind, wahrscheinlich wegen Treibstoffkosten


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf deinem Eimerdeckel schon das "Adlerfutter" liegen, schön, ich freue mich schon auf neue Bilder.
> Trotzdem Petri, vielleicht geht ja noch was?
> 
> Jürgen


Ach, das hab ich nicht gesehen beim knipsen. Gut beobachtet. 

Petri Dank, einer reicht mir. Bin voll zufrieden. 

Es waren schon alle da.


----------



## inextremo6 (3. Juli 2022)

Petri Zokker,Aalzheimer und alle anderen Fänger.
Immerhin überhaupt etwas gefangen und auch in guten Größen. Bei mir am See  läuft nichts mehr, wie immer bei diesen Temperaturen absoluter Sauerstoffmangel....
Hatte die letzte Woche3 Nullnummern, bei Wassertemperatur von 27 Grad ging rein garnichts. Selbst die Muscheln lösen sich schon vom Grund, aber diese Woche soll es etwas kühler werden und dann geht's hoffentlich wieder los.......


----------



## Zmann (3. Juli 2022)

Jep kann ich nur bestätigen,nicht mal mehr die kleinen Aale beißen,hab jetzt auch zweimal geschneidert...kann nur besser werden...Petri allen die Erfolgreich waren!


----------



## zokker (3. Juli 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## derporto (3. Juli 2022)

Nachdem ich eine zeitlang nur mitgelesen habe und die Angelei zu kurz kam, bin ich nun auch vor einigen Tagen richtig in die Saison gestartet. Haben uns gestern Abend/heute Nacht bei schmaler Sichel und herrlichem Wetter auf einer bei niedrigem Wasserstand begehbaren Kiesbank niedergelassen (Foto 1, von vor ein paar Tagen). Herrliche, kurzweilige Angelei. Die Grundeln waren bis 23:00 extrem aktiv, Bisse oft direkt nachdem die Montage zum liegen kam. Gegen 21:00 kam der erste Aal aus der Fahrrinne, ein fetter 60er biss auf den auftreibenden Tauwurm. Als sich mit der Dunkelheit die Grundeln verzogen, gab es Aalbiss auf Aalbiss, teilweise brachial auf die Selbsthakmontage. Verwerten konnten wir jedoch insgesamt zu wenig. 5 Aale waren es am Ende, davon 2 x untermaßig. Mein Highlight war ein sehr beleibter 65er Spitzkopf, welcher beim Anbiss die Rute fast über das Dreibein zog. PS: Die gefühlt 5 Kilo Hartmais hat wohl ein exzessiv anfütternder "Carphunter" oder ein übereifriger Entenfüterer dort verteilt. Unschön. Schönen Sonntag euch allen.


----------



## phobos (3. Juli 2022)

Heute nochmal kurzansitz.
Gestern Schwan heute Biber, zum ersten Mal einen laufen sehen als er vor mit flüchten wollte, sind dafür echt nicht gemacht vorallem wenn man so ein Fetti ist.
Hoffentlich sehe ich keinen Otter .


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Es ist ne minimale Ausspülung im Grund, vielleicht maximal 50cm tiefer als der Rest, aber genau das reicht, dass ich beim Schnorcheln nicht mehr bis zum Grund sehen kann. Durch die Ausspülung ist son Geotextil freigelegt was ziemlich widerspenstig ist. Selbst auf dem Grund stehend, senkrechter Zug nach oben, keine Chance.
> Leider ist es auch ne paar Meter lange Kante, also nicht wirklich zu beheben...



du könntest dir die Tauchausrüstung anlegen, abtauchen und mit einem Messer von dem Wasserbaugeotextil das rausragende abschneiden (ist halt sehr aufwendig) ähnliches ist bei mir auch verbaut da die Strecke aber jetzt Fischereischongebiet ist es für mich unrelevant geworden.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Juli 2022)

Bei mir war um 7.45 Feierabend. Die Grundeln waren am Samstag schon ab 22.00 nicht mehr aktiv und ab dann konnte ich problemlos  Würmer an Ködern, auf die aber lange zu meiner Verwunderung kein Biß kam.

Ab Mitternacht legte ich mich hin, überprüft aber gel. die Köder. Naja, dachte ich, wenn ich einen Biß habe, werden es die akustischen Anzeiger mir schon melden und legte mich wieder hin.
Als ich das letztemal aufstand, bemerkte ich an einer Rute eine gespannte, nach links verlaufende Schnur. War also ein klassischer Fallbiß, da die Montage etwa in 8m Entfernung auslag.

Ich holte ein und es hing etwas schwereres dran, Aal, Wels?
Ich kam leider nicht dazu, das herauszufinden. Nur wenige Meter links von mir riß die 40iger Schnur an einem Stein oder so. Fisch und Montage waren weg.
Dieser Biß wurde mir nicht von einem meiner Bißanzeiger gemeldet und ich konnte so nicht rechtzeitig reagieren...

Als ich mich später mit meinen Kollegen traf, wurde nur ein kleiner Walli und ein kapitaler, dicker Aal gefangen in 12h gefangen, wo der Fänger zuerst meinte, das wäre ein Wels... Mein einzigster Morgenfisch war eine größere Grundel, die so um 7.00 gebissen hatte.

Obwohl es schon um knapp 4.00 schon hell wurde, ließen mich die Grundeln allerdings noch bis um 7.00 in Ruhe. Wie ist/war das bei euch?
Als schönes und erstes "Highlight" des Morgens konnte ich ein Reh in einigen 100m beim äsen beobachten...


----------



## Niklas32 (3. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ab Mitternacht legte ich mich hin, überprüft aber gel. die Köder. Naja, dachte ich, wenn ich einen Biß habe, werden es die akustischen Anzeiger mir schon melden und legte mich wieder hin.
> Als ich das letztemal aufstand, bemerkte ich an einer Rute eine gespannte, nach links verlaufende Schnur. War also ein klassischer Fallbiß, da die Montage etwa in 8m Entfernung auslag.
> 
> Ich holte ein und es hing etwas schwereres dran, Aal, Wels?
> ...


Dafür fehlt mir echt jegliches Verständnis. Es gibt so viele einfache Mittelchen um auch Fallbisse sicher auf den Bissanzeiger zu übertragen. 
Ruten auswerfen, schlafen gehen und hoffen das es schon irgendwie piepen wird, ist keine gute Lösung. Schade das durch solche Fahrlässigkeit ein Fisch mit Montage durch die Gegend schwimmen muss.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gabs erneut ne Nullnummer, Nachts läuft hier zur Zeit rein Garnichts, nicht mal ein Biss bis um 2 Uhr.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Juli 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Dafür fehlt mir echt jegliches Verständnis. Es gibt so viele einfache Mittelchen um auch Fallbisse sicher auf den Bissanzeiger zu übertragen.
> Ruten auswerfen, schlafen gehen und hoffen das es schon irgendwie piepen wird, ist keine gute Lösung. Schade das durch solche Fahrlässigkeit ein Fisch mit Montage durch die Gegend schwimmen muss.


Verwendest DU grundsätzlich immer beim Nachtangeln einen Fall-Bißanzeiger? Ist Dir schon mal ein Fisch abgerissen? 

Statt solche Beiträge zu schreiben und mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, sollteste dich mal an die eigene Nase fassen!


----------



## Niklas32 (4. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Verwendest DU grundsätzlich immer beim Nachtangeln einen Fall-Bißanzeiger? Ist Dir schon mal ein Fisch abgerissen?
> 
> Statt solche Beiträge zu schreiben und mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, sollteste dich mal an die eigene Nase fassen!


Ich kann mir ganz beruhigt an die eigene Nase fassen. 
Ja, beim Nachtangeln verwende ich immer einen Fallbissanzeiger. Selbst wenn man nicht schläft, sind Fallbisse schwierig zu erkennen. 
Ein Fisch ist mir natürlich schon abgerissen, aber eben nicht weil ich fahrlässig gehandelt habe oder so wie Du einfach mal den Biss verpennt habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Verwendest DU grundsätzlich immer beim Nachtangeln einen Fall-Bißanzeiger? Ist Dir schon mal ein Fisch abgerissen?


Nach Fischereiverordnung hast du deine Ruten zu beaufsichtigen, wenn man sich zum Schlafen hin legt ist dies natürlich keine Beaufsichtigung.
Also Pennen entweder zu Hause, oder die Ruten ausm Wasser, aber ich weiß dies macht keiner so!
Ich mache es inzwischen so, weil ich nicht mehr so fischgeil bin wie in der Jugend, es ist aber als Spinnfischer auch einfacher so zu handeln?
Mir ist vor ein paar Jahren mal Nachts irgend ein Tier durch die Schnur geschwommen und hatte jede Menge Schnur ins Schilf gezogen und dort verheddert, aber oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Bis heute weiß ich nicht was das war, hat sich aber glücklicherweise selbst befreit?

Jürgen


----------



## kridkram (4. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als pennen entweder zu Hause, oder die Ruten ausm Wasser, aber ich weiß dies macht keiner so!


Das ist mir zu einfach, bei dir gibt es nur schwarz und weiß! 
Wahrscheinlich hattest du das Glück und musstest in deinem Arbeitsleben nie körperlich schwer arbeiten, oder du bist Superman! Dann Glückwunsch. 
Ich hatte das 20 Jahre lang nicht, war Freitags körperlich ganz schön ausgelaugt. Mit Familie wollte ich aber nicht Egoist sein und das WE nicht nur nach meinen Vorstellungen gestalten. Wenn dann mal Nachtangeln angesagt war, bin ich dann Freitags los, auch wenn ich nicht "ausgeschlafen" war. Dabei bin ich immer wieder eingeschlafen, was solls! So ist das Leben, deswegen würde ich mir das Angeln nicht abgewöhnen. 
Solange man unmittelbar bei seinen Ruten ist, gab es bei Kontrollen nie Beanstandungen. 
Bei Anglern die Tagelang bis 2 Wochen Urlaub, Verzeihung angeln, am Wasser machen, dabei den halben Hausstand mitschleppen, sowie Frau und Kind dabei sind und Nachts auch pennen, keiner sich aufregt......
Sag ich alles gut Der mit dem Fisch tanzt. Aus Erfahrungen lernt man und zieht seine Schlüsse.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2022)

Ich denke, dass muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, genauso wie, dass sich in diesem Punkt sowieso niemand an die gesetzliche Vorgabe hält.
Das mit dem unbekannten Tier welches mir durch die Schnur geschwommen ist, sollte nur verdeutlichen, das es noch andere gute Gründe gibt seine Ruten zu beaufsichtigen, als eben einen Fisch zu verlieren.
Wie du an diesem Beispiel siehst, habe ich mich ja selbst nicht an die Regeln gehalten, zudem damals noch erschwerend, ein Nachtangel Verbot in BW bestand.
Und zu meiner Arbeit; obwohl dies hier nichts zu suchen hat, ich habe meine Tochter alleine aufgezogen und zwar ohne Omas oder sonstige Hilfe, dabei immer gearbeitet, oft ganze Nächte hindurch, dabei bin ich Jahrelang nur ausnahmsweise überhaupt ans Wasser gekommen.
Was soll uns das jetzt sagen, richtig, gar nichts in dem Zusammenhang!
Wie oben schon gesagt, muss jeder für sein Handeln selbst Verantwortlichkeit zeigen!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2022)

Wie hieß der Trööt hier noch ... ich lese nur


----------



## phobos (4. Juli 2022)

Gab null Aktion, hatte ich heuer auch noch nie, neue stelle kein glück gebracht. War bis halb 2, hätte ich mir sparen können und jetzt nicht müde in der Arbeit sein


----------



## fischmonger (4. Juli 2022)

Habe hier ein wenig mitgelesen. Meine ich es nur, oder bin ich nicht der einzige, bei dem die Saison bisher äußerst "schleppend" verläuft? Ausbeutungstechnisch gesehen kann ich mich offen gesagt bisher nicht daran erinnern, so eine schlechte Saison gehabt zu haben. Bin immer noch am Grübeln, woran es wohl liegt?


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2022)

Kann ich voll nicht bestätigen; Nach meiner Wahrnehmung läuft es ausgesprochen gut, dafür, dass die Bedingungen oft eher schlecht oder zumindest weitab von optimal sind, einzig die größeren Waller machen sich aktuell noch rar.

Grüße JK


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juli 2022)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also Pennen entweder zu Hause, oder die Ruten ausm Wasser, aber ich weiß dies macht keiner so!





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich mache es inzwischen so


Also doch mehr als "keiner". 

Ich mach das übrigens auch so.  Ich ziehe raus wenn wenn es dunkel wird und lege wieder aus wenn es hell wird. 
Ist vermutlich einer der Gründe, warum mich die Angler aus der Karpfenszene für einen seltsamen Kauz halten. Aber auf deren Zielfische als Beifang bin ich halt auch nicht aus, da ist mir  mein Schlaf schon lieber.

Bei uns in der Gegend wurden übrigens schon Angler trotz Sounderbox mit Bußgeld belegt, weil sie im geschlossenen Bivy lagen.

Hängt aber auch vom jeweiligen Gewässer und den Kontrolleuren ab.

An machen Gewässern trifft man  öfter mal auf scheinbar herrenlose Rod-Pods am Ufer, aber da steht dann i.d.R.  irgendwo ein VW-Bus oder Mercedes-Vito auf dem Parkplatz.


----------



## kridkram (4. Juli 2022)

Nachher will ich mal los ansitzen am Fluss und versuchen, einen Aal zu überlisten. Ist mir an dem Fluss noch nicht gelungen, hab es aber auch noch nicht so oft ernsthaft probiert. Gehe dort meist auf Forellen, ich sehe aber wenn ich die Fangauswertung vom Verein mache, das dort auch Aale gefangen werden. Vor Jahren sogar mal einer von 1,1m.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Juli 2022)

Zum Teich gefahren, schmieriger brauner Film drauf, grad wieder heim.
Ich werd das stehende Wasser jetzt erstmal stehen lassen.
Zusätzlichen Stress brauchen die Fische bei 25 grad Wasser sicher nicht.
Am Wochenende zum Fluss.


----------



## hanzz (4. Juli 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Habe hier ein wenig mitgelesen. Meine ich es nur, oder bin ich nicht der einzige, bei dem die Saison bisher äußerst "schleppend" verläuft? Ausbeutungstechnisch gesehen kann ich mich offen gesagt bisher nicht daran erinnern, so eine schlechte Saison gehabt zu haben. Bin immer noch am Grübeln, woran es wohl liegt?


Das ging mir letztes Jahr so. 
Anfang diesen Jahres dachte ich auch noch, oh je. 
Aber auch wenns noch nicht viel war, was ich gefangen hab, aber schon mal im ersten halben Jahr mehr als im gesamten letzten Jahr 
Zeit am Wasser ist der beste Köder. 
Manchmal ist es auch nur das Mindset.


----------



## jkc (4. Juli 2022)

Sowas meine ich, ich erinnere kaum den letzten Schneidertag.
Und nein, es fehlen 3cm.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (4. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> es fehlen 3cm.


Du lügst doch, damit wir uns besser fühlen.   

Petri zum Hecht 
Morgen geht's zum Rhein. 
Werde berichten.


----------



## kridkram (5. Juli 2022)

Moin
Kurzes Feedback, Aal gab es leider keinen. Nur eine Rebo und gezuppel. Vielleicht heute nochmal an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## ragbar (5. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sowas meine ich, ich erinnere kaum den letzten Schneidertag.


Das ist magic. Sowas von.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Juli 2022)

Ohne Witz, kann mich nicht erinnern das jkc jemals soviele Hechte gefangen hat^^.
Krasses Jahr oder neues Gewässer? Ist ja schon auffällig.

Petri natürlich!


----------



## fishhawk (5. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Und nein, es fehlen 3cm.


Der nächste, der Deinen Schnitt nach unten zieht .  Aber ich denke Du wirst damit klarkommen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juli 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Das ist magic. Sowas von.


Nee, immer der Gleiche


----------



## derporto (5. Juli 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Habe hier ein wenig mitgelesen. Meine ich es nur, oder bin ich nicht der einzige, bei dem die Saison bisher äußerst "schleppend" verläuft? Ausbeutungstechnisch gesehen kann ich mich offen gesagt bisher nicht daran erinnern, so eine schlechte Saison gehabt zu haben. Bin immer noch am Grübeln, woran es wohl liegt?



Kann ich so auch nicht bestätigen. Einen Schneidertag hatte ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr. Ich bin allerdings vornehmlich Ansitzangler, KuKö läuft immer nur so am Rande mit - in der Regel nur um den Spot vor dem Ansitz kurz ein halbes Stündchen mit Gufi oder Twitchbait zu bearbeiten. Mich "retten" natürlich hier an der Weser auch die Grundeln vor einem Schneidertag. Aber auch unabhängig von den Grundeln kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Die Weser hier zwischen Bodenwerder und Hessisch Oldendorf war noch vor 10-15 Jahren kaum erfolgreich befischbar, Schneidertage gab es immer wieder. Ein schöner Zander, großer Hecht, kapitaler Rapfen oder fetter Aal? Konnte man in der Regel vergessen. Das sieht nun mittlerweile gottseidank alles ganz anders aus. Wir haben hier einen guten Mix aus Fischen der Oberweserregion und denen der Mittelweser, die meisten Arten in mehreren Jahrgängen vorhanden. Ich hoffe also, die Situation bleibt stabil und die Angelei weiterhin erfolgreich und abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Juli 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir ganz beruhigt an die eigene Nase fassen.
> Ja, beim Nachtangeln verwende ich immer einen Fallbissanzeiger. Selbst wenn man nicht schläft, sind Fallbisse schwierig zu erkennen.
> Ein Fisch ist mir natürlich schon abgerissen, aber eben nicht weil ich fahrlässig gehandelt habe oder so wie Du einfach mal den Biss verpennt habe.


Hinlegen hat noch lange nichts mit pennen  zu tun! Alter, hör auf, hier ständig Behauptungen aufzustellen bzw. mir was zu unterstellen!
 Zudem warste nicht dabei.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Juli 2022)

Na ein Glück wach ich bei jedem Pieps auf


----------



## Niklas32 (5. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hinlegen hat noch lange nichts mit pennen  zu tun! Alter, hör auf, hier ständig Behauptungen aufzustellen bzw. mir was zu unterstellen!
> Zudem warste nicht dabei.


Google ist dein Freund. Wer hat denn was von schlafen gesagt?

Synonymgruppe verpennen:
verfehlen · vergessen · verpassen · versäumen · übersehen  nicht mitbekommen  ugs. · verabsäumen  geh., Papierdeutsch · verbaseln  ugs., regional · verpennen ugs. · verschlafen  ugs. · verschwitzen  ugs.

Und nun hör auf dich hier aufzukurbeln weil dir jemand die Meinung gesagt und dich kritisiert hat. Lern lieber aus deinem Fehler.


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ohne Witz, kann mich nicht erinnern das jkc jemals soviele Hechte gefangen hat^^.
> Krasses Jahr oder neues Gewässer?


Petri Dank, aber nein weder noch, zumindest nicht bzgl. der Anzahl, da ist diese Saison sogar unterdurchschnittlich, aber who cares, Durschnittsgröẞe sitzt. 

Grüße


----------



## kridkram (5. Juli 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von schlafen gesagt?





Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ruten auswerfen, schlafen gehen


Du!!!! Wenn hier einer sich aufkurbelt, bist du das. Es gibt hier übrigens Beiträge von anderen Usern, die ebenfalls schrieben, das sie sich in ihrem " Wetterschutz " hingelegt haben. 
Da hast du sogar ein Like drunter gesetzt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Juli 2022)

Leute!
Jeder so wie er mag  - und wenn man mal einen Biss verpennt geht die Welt ja auch nicht unter.
*
Ab jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema bitte!*


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ab jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema bitte


Ok

Kleine Fische sind aktiv

Rapfen, Barsch und grad noch einen besseren Aland gehabt, der ausm Kescher gehüpft ist. 










Wenn gleich noch ein Zander kommt, bitte etwas größer 
Mutti hat gefragt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Juli 2022)

Fettes Petri euch allen…
Von mir gibts momentan nichts zu berichten, lasse mir die Sonne auf meine Plauze brutzeln und lösche kräftig den Durst dabei, man ist das anstrengend …Bin an dem ganz großen Teich im Süden, allerdings ohne Angel… Freue mich aber genauso bald den Knüppel in der Hand zu halten, leichte Entzugserscheinung…

Wünsche euch allen geile und fette Fänge sowie viel Spaß am Wasser…
Was ich überhaupt nicht mag, ist dass Schlaumeiern den anderen Anglern gegenüber!!!!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. Juli 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Habe hier ein wenig mitgelesen. Meine ich es nur, oder bin ich nicht der einzige, bei dem die Saison bisher äußerst "schleppend" verläuft? Ausbeutungstechnisch gesehen kann ich mich offen gesagt bisher nicht daran erinnern, so eine schlechte Saison gehabt zu haben. Bin immer noch am Grübeln, woran es wohl liegt?



Kann ich bestätigen, zumindest hier an der Maas wo ich fische, lief es auf Zander sowas von schlecht, 0 Zander im gesamten Juni bis jetzt. Am 30 Mai gab es direkt einen von 63cm, danach aber komplett Schluß mit Zander und nicht mal mehr 1nen Zander Biss verzeichnen können. Und ich hatte ca 8-10 Ansitze...nur Hecht und Barsch bissen.
Der 63cm Zander den ich zurück gesetzt hatte, scheint wohl seine Artgenossen in die Flucht geschlagen zu haben.
Ne aber ernsthaft, ich hatte es bislang noch Nie in meinen gesamten Jahren wo ich Nachts auf Zander fische, und das sind sicherlich schon fast 30 Jahre, dass ich 0 Zander gefangen habe. Das ist Premiere.


----------



## Mefourlauber (6. Juli 2022)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, zumindest hier an der Maas wo ich fische, lief es auf Zander sowas von schlecht, 0 Zander im gesamten Juni bis jetzt. Am 30 Mai gab es direkt einen von 63cm, danach aber komplett Schluß mit Zander und nicht mal mehr 1nen Zander Biss verzeichnen können. Und ich hatte ca 8-10 Ansitze...nur Hecht und Barsch bissen.
> Der 63cm Zander den ich zurück gesetzt hatte, scheint wohl seine Artgenossen in die Flucht geschlagen zu haben.
> Ne aber ernsthaft, ich hatte es bislang noch Nie in meinen gesamten Jahren wo ich Nachts auf Zander fische, und das sind sicherlich schon fast 30 Jahre, dass ich 0 Zander gefangen habe. Das ist Premiere.


Da reihe ich mich doch glatt ein. Barsche gibts hier grad nicht, die Tendenz geht seit Jahren nach unten. Hin und wieder beißt ein kleiner Barsch beim Dropshotten auf kleine Köder oder wie neulich gehen die Hechte beim Dropshotten drauf. Im ganzen Juni EINEN Zanderbiß gehabt. Letzte Woche stand ich mit der Wathose am Auslauf einer Kiesbank gegen Mitternacht eine halbe Stunde mitten in raubenden Fischen - ich konnte machen und tricksen was ich wollte, es gab keinen Biß.


----------



## Zmann (6. Juli 2022)

Ja die Zwerge sind aktiv!


----------



## DenizJP (6. Juli 2022)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, zumindest hier an der Maas wo ich fische, lief es auf Zander sowas von schlecht, 0 Zander im gesamten Juni bis jetzt. Am 30 Mai gab es direkt einen von 63cm, danach aber komplett Schluß mit Zander und nicht mal mehr 1nen Zander Biss verzeichnen können. Und ich hatte ca 8-10 Ansitze...nur Hecht und Barsch bissen.
> Der 63cm Zander den ich zurück gesetzt hatte, scheint wohl seine Artgenossen in die Flucht geschlagen zu haben.
> Ne aber ernsthaft, ich hatte es bislang noch Nie in meinen gesamten Jahren wo ich Nachts auf Zander fische, und das sind sicherlich schon fast 30 Jahre, dass ich 0 Zander gefangen habe. Das ist Premiere.




Hier am Main läuft vom Gefühl her nur noch Aal konsequent..

den einzigen Main-Zander hab ich auf KöFi beim Aal-Angeln gefangen..

mit der Spinnrute bisher noch keinen. Job und Familie erschweren aber auch längere Nachtouren oder Tagestouren an den Rhein leider..


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri Dank, aber nein weder noch, zumindest nicht bzgl. der Anzahl, da ist diese Saison sogar unterdurchschnittlich, aber who cares, Durschnittsgröẞe sitzt.
> 
> Grüße


Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich Dich aufgrund Deiner Mengenmäßig miesen Fänge ausführlichst bemitleiden  

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt, vor allen Dingen wenn man Sie Sich so erarbeitet...


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ...Mengenmäßig miesen Fänge...


Ganz ehrlich, mir konnte nix besseres passieren


----------



## fishhawk (6. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mir konnte nix besseres passieren


Diesen Approach kann ich absolut nachvollziehen .  

Mach weiter so.


----------



## Blueser (6. Juli 2022)

Neuer Spot, gleiches Gewässer. Mein Lieblingsplatz ist besetzt, außerdem bläst da der kräftige Wind voll aufs Ufer. Zum Angeln mit Pose eher ungünstig. Da hatte ich gestern den wahrscheinlich größten Karpfen meines Lebens verloren. Vorfach aus der hochgelobten 0,28er Stroft GTM gerissen, das Zeug fliegt in die Tonne. Hab das schon beim Binden gemerkt, wie leicht sich das Zeug mit den Zähnen schneiden lässt.


----------



## fischmonger (6. Juli 2022)

Eeeeeendlich, meine Misserfolgsserie hat ein Ende. Heute eine schöne, dicke Nase gefangen beim Winklepickern.


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Juli 2022)

Gestern Abend die nächste Nullnummer. So weit, so schlecht. Aber kann sich jemand das enorm braune Wasser in der Region Bonn erklären?
Meßstation Koblenz sagt eine Trübung von über 40; woanders am Rhein scheint die Trübung im normalen Rahmen zu liegen.  Das Wasser war überall komplett braun, aber nicht so milchig wie bei einem Hochwasser, sondern "in sich" so richtig braun. Wenn es Algenblüte oder ähnliches wäre müsste der Rhein ja überall trüb sein, oder? Schade, wollte jetzt mal auf Barsch und Rapfen umsatteln da die Zettis ja gerade nicht wolle, aber diese Trübung ist für Barsch und Rapfen natürlich kontraproduktiv.


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> ...wäre müsste der Rhein ja überall trüb sein, oder? ...


Hi, muss nicht, bei mir ist das aktuell auch sehr ausgeprägt; Stellenweise Sicht von rd. 1,5m und paar hundert Meter weiter, im selben Gewässer, kaum noch 50cm.

Grüße


----------



## ado (7. Juli 2022)

Hab ich bei mir im kleineren Fluss auch festgestellt. Da kommen manchmal extrem viele Schwebstoffe mit die machen das Wasser trüb. 
Wird evtl oberhalb irgendwo gearbeitet? Gab es heftige Gewitter, dass einfach ein "brauner Schub" durchgedrückt wird? Evtl die Gewitter auch in der Region der Zuflüsse. 
Das wären Mal meine spontanen Ideen.


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Juli 2022)

Nee, die Zuflüsse sind es nach den Messwerten nicht. Die Gewitter sind schon eine Woche her, so lange braucht der Schub dann nicht. Ich bin da ratlos.


----------



## Niklas32 (7. Juli 2022)

Eine kleine Spinntour.  Bisher aber bis auf einen kleinen Barsch und einen nach 2 Sekunden ausgestiegenem Hecht erfolglos.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juli 2022)

Sieht aber sehr gut und interessant aus !! weiterhin Petri für Dich


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2022)

Sou, hier geht's auch endlich wieder mal auf den Teich.
WE musste ich leider ausfallen lassen, Schulter hat etwas rumgezickt.

Wetterlage ist gut, um nicht zu sagen Eskalationswetter, Wassertemperatur sicher um paar Grad runter seit Sonntag, gestern Regen, heute den ganzen Tag ne 3 bis 4 drauf, also Sauerstoff mutmaßlich ordentlich rauf.
Heißt aber auch, dass es sportlich wird, soll zum späteren Abend kaum abnehmen und ich muss gegen den Wind zurück.




Im schlimmsten Fall wird es ne Vorbereitungstour fürs WE, aber normalerweise sollte was gehen...

Edit: Wenn mir heute etwas das Genick bricht, dann die Wassertrübung, die ist leider fürn Arsch.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2022)

Keine 300m später, lol

Laut Rutenanhaltemessmethode gute 145, aber mega bullig, dachte erst, dem fehlt der halbe Schwanz.

Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (7. Juli 2022)

Petri zum Breitmaulhecht! Worauf hat er gebissen?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (7. Juli 2022)

Unfassbar.....dickes Petri JKC


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2022)

jkc  wie wärs mal mit bissel Pause zwischen den Posts?!?!

als nächstes können wir für dich nen Liveticker einrichten xD


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2022)

Petri Dank Leute, aber ich weiß nicht, irgendwie ist der Wind ganze Zeit gegen mich und Hydrofoiler, Surfer und Segler können wohl auch die Wetterlage im Blick behalten und haben wahrscheinlich auf nix anderes gewartet.  
Biss kam 50cm unter der Oberfläche auf nen mittelgroßen Swimbait, hat sich sofort an der Oberfläche gedreht, weshalb ich zunächst auf Hecht getippt habe.
Verpisse mich jetzt aber zunächst mal in Windschatten...


----------



## Blueser (7. Juli 2022)

Bei der Frequenz könnte ich mithalten. Nur bei der Größe müsste ich den Faktor 3-5 anwenden 
...


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Juli 2022)

Welsköfi und zanderköfi liegen aus, bier ist auf, grill ist heiss. Aber kühl. Hab schon das jäckchen an. Schaumer mal.


----------



## feko (7. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411825
> 
> Keine 300m später, lol
> 
> ...


Sehr gut. 
Keine Handschuhe.
So gehört sich das.


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2022)

Ich habe sie extra ausgezogen, mache ich immer


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Juli 2022)

Totenstille hier. 4 köfis draussen (2 Mann), gar nix.


----------



## Zmann (7. Juli 2022)

Auf Minibarsch...und es Schüttet!


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2022)

Also ich checke die Viecher nicht   
Über Stunden nix und auf den letzten 50m rappelts


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also ich checke die Viecher nicht
> Über Stunden nix und auf den letzten 50m rappelts
> Anhang anzeigen 411839


Wahnsinn was du rauszauberst!

Nach langer Analyse habe ich JKCs Fang-Formel entschlüsselt :


*Wer befischt mit einem Ruder-boot einen kompletten Wasserkörper in einer Nacht?*
Niemand – außer JKC

*Wer angelt unter der Woche in Seen von Ballungsgebieten konsequent die Nacht durch?:*
Niemand – außer JKC


*Wer fischt überdimensionale, selbst gefertigte „Riesen-Köder“?:*
Niemand – außer JKC


*Wen motivieren Aussagen wie „total überfischt, Kapitale gibt es hier nicht“?:*
Niemand – außer JKC


*Wer nutzt nutzt in der Nacht ein Ruderboot:*
Niemand – außer JKC

Logisch betrachtet machen überdimensionierte Köder durchaus  Sinn, wenn man wie JKC einen großen Wasserkörper per (Ruder)-Boot umfassend beangelt/beschleppt, da allein durch die Masse des Köders enorme Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt wird (gerade bei kapitalen Exemplaren) - wer aber fischt solche „Riesen-Köder“ – ihr wisst die Antwort  ...

Das war der Versuch einer ironischen Aufbereitung, um nicht in Depressionen auf Grund des eigenen, geringen Fangerfolgs zu verfallen

Dickes Petri Junge, deine Fänge sind statistisch kein Glück mehr, sondern auf Erfahrung basierte Muster

Wie mit dem Meistem im Leben, haben JKCs Fänge mit Willensstärke, Logik und Zeit zu tun

Cheers!


----------



## fuu_xD (8. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also ich checke die Viecher nicht
> Über Stunden nix und auf den letzten 50m rappelts
> Anhang anzeigen 411839


Ach komm hör auf... die Fische sind doch bezahlte Schauspieler 


Dickes Petri!


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juli 2022)

Ich bleib dabei 

Is immer der Gleiche


----------



## Aalzheimer (8. Juli 2022)

Und ich überlege ob ich noch Köder dran mache oder einfach grille und Bier saufen....


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (8. Juli 2022)

Na da kommen ja wieder Eimerbilder, viel Glück und ein dickes Petri für Dich Aalzheimer


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Und ich überlege ob ich noch Köder dran mache oder einfach grille und Bier saufe





Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> *Na da kommen ja wieder Eimerbilder,* viel Glück und ein dickes Petri für Dich Aalzheimer



Na das hoffe ich doch ...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (8. Juli 2022)

Ich für meine Zwecke bleibe jedenfalls Zuhause, so viele Schneidertage sind nicht gerade Motivations fördernd.  Bin am überlegen, nächstes Mal einiges tiefer zu fischen, vielleicht haben die sich ja dort irgendwo versteckt. Meine Stelle die zwar bis 4-5 Meter Wassertiefen hat, ist definitiv zu flach derzeit. Die letzten beiden Jahre waren gerade die flacheren Zonen dort zwischen 1-2 Metern Tiefe Nachts gut, nun läuft dort Garnichts.


----------



## derporto (8. Juli 2022)

Sitze an der Weser auf der Kiesbank seit 18:00. Die Grundeln sind brutal heute, stets schneller am Haken als alles andere. Selbst draußen in der Fahrrinne haben mich die Viecher belästigt. Dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich mit der Feeder eine schöne Barbe fangen. Der Knaller waren 2 mittlere Grundeln die aufgereiht auf dem 2er Haken saßen. Die Nacht nehme ich heute nicht mit, muss noch kochen. Allen eine produktive Dunkelheit.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Juli 2022)

Ich hocke hier noch zu Hause da meine Frau mit Freundinnen aus ist... und ich auf den Kleinen aufpasse.

werd dann so zw 23-24 Uhr wenn sie da ist zu nem Kollegen am Main hinzustoßen.


----------



## DenizJP (9. Juli 2022)

Mein neuer Minus Rekord xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gab es keine Schlangen. Nur Zander. Davon 7 Stück, aber nicht die größten, und eben zu wenig für ein Eimerbild


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2022)

Ich werde es auch mal wieder probieren. Sehr windig.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. Juli 2022)

Mach's besser als ich


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2022)

Ich werde es versuchen. 

Senken ging ganz gut, von allem was dabei, aber auch 20 Gründlinge. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Angeln scharf


----------



## kridkram (9. Juli 2022)

Hau was raus Zokker und motiviere mich! Ich will morgen früh so um 2 Uhr mal los an "meine" Talsperre. Seit 3 Wochen ist sie zum Angeln frei gegeben, trotz das noch ca 3.5 m zum Vollstau fehlen. Raubfische sind gesperrt, Aal ist aber frei. Hab mir heute früh mal paar Stellen angeschaut. Es war ja überall schon Gras gewachsen, die Graser waren im Uferbereich richtig aktiv und gut zu beobachten, ein richtiger U-wasserdschungel, da müssen auch Aale und Schleien stehen!


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hau was raus Zokker und motiviere mich!


Jo, mach ich. 




So 75 ...


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2022)

Schauen wir mal ob ich noch angeln Kann!


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2022)

Den Grundeln geht es noch gut 3 Würmer in 10 min


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2022)

Petri Heil Stulle. 

Nachtangelstelle.
Das Kraut nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr zu.


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2022)

Ich hab’s verlernt.


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2022)

Die waren nur kurz im Eimer, schwimmen wieder. Der eine hatte schon knapp 60 aber eben noch nicht ganz.


----------



## Minimax (9. Juli 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411972
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 411971
> 
> Ich hab’s verlernt.


Weitermachen, Stulle, es ist eine sommerliche Nacht, da geht noch was!


----------



## Stulle (9. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Weitermachen, Stulle, es ist eine sommerliche Nacht, da geht noch was!


14C und Nieselregen und etwas windig


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2022)

Das is mobbing


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2022)

Der will halt groß und stark werden.  
Petri nech.
Bei mir hängen auch paar Würmer, aber wenn sich da jemand aufhängt, dann hoffentlich nur ein Typ mit Bart.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (10. Juli 2022)

Stulle willkommen im Club….


----------



## Stulle (10. Juli 2022)

Einen für die Ehre


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2022)

Petri

Ich kann auch einen ordentlichen vermelden. Zuvor hatte ich noch einen lütten.


----------



## feko (10. Juli 2022)

Vor einer halben Stunde leider einen Hecht verangelt .Eigentlich hätte es ein Zander sein sollen. 
Nun gut was sollst. Kommt er halt in den Ofen. 
Auf die Welsrute geht nix ,
Schade bin da an einer Stelle die sonst zuverlässig welche bringt.
Vg


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2022)

Petri feko.

Ich hätte euch gerne noch ein Eimerbild gezeigt aber der 80 Aal hat die Ankerleine erwischt. War nix zu machen. Ist mir auch schon lange nicht mehr passiert.
Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu das es regnet und ein ganz schöner Wind von der Seite bläst.


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2022)




----------



## feko (10. Juli 2022)

Danke. 
Lieber wäre es mir gewesen wenn er weiter im Wasser schwimmen würde und nicht im Sud. 
Jetzt aber schnell nach Hause. 
LG


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2022)

Ich hab den See schon vor einer Stunde verlassen, zu windig. 
Ich las mich jetzt hier vom Pirol zum Narren halten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Der war schon 2 Mal auf 20-50m ran, nicht zu sehen ...  ein Meister im verstecken.


----------



## jkc (10. Juli 2022)

Ich bin auch schon weg, war nix, eine Rute von Kleinfisch geräumt, an der anderen fehlte nicht ein Bissen; lag wohl in der Todeszone lol.
Grüße


----------



## zokker (10. Juli 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Lyfer1990 (10. Juli 2022)

War heute am Mittellandkanal, 30er Barsch, 56er Zander , 78er Aal.
Einige verloren, hat echt oft gebissen, Kollege hat auch noch 2 maßige Zander.


----------



## Lyfer1990 (10. Juli 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Juli 2022)

Lyfer, ich kenne dich. Komme auch aus Espelkamp.  

Petri


----------



## Seele (10. Juli 2022)

Schönen Sonntag euch allen


----------



## ado (11. Juli 2022)

Vor 10 Minuten - nicht der Zielfisch aber immerhin Fisch


----------



## jkc (11. Juli 2022)

Petri, bei mir 2 Bisse in den ersten 3 Minuten und seitdem jetzt 4,5h nix.
Naja, trotzdem zufrieden. 




Grüße


----------



## ado (11. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri, bei mir 2 Bisse in den ersten 3 Minuten und seitdem jetzt 4,5h nix.
> Naja, trotzdem zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 412117
> 
> Grüße


Da kann ich definitiv nicht mithalten.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juli 2022)

Ist doch kein Wettbewerb und mit jkc kann sowieso niemand mithalten. Außerdem sind Döbel auch geil, isso.


----------



## ado (11. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wettbewerb und mit jkc kann sowieso niemand mithalten. Außerdem sind Döbel auch geil, isso.


Das stimmt. Und speziell an ein Gewässer, das ich erst seit diesem Jahr befischen freut mich jeder Fisch.

Aber immer hin scheint die Artenvielfalt zu stimmen.
Kann bisher vorweisen:
Bachforelle
Karpfen
Aal
Babywaller
Brasse
Laube
Döbel
Schneider
Hasel
(Die zwei Hechte konnte ich leider nicht landen)

Bin Mal gespannt was dieses Jahr noch so kommt...

Edit: Barsch hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juli 2022)

Siehste, frag mal rum, wer schon mal einen Schneider gefangen hat. Ich jedenfalls nicht, gibt es bei uns leider nicht. Hasel auch nur ausnahmsweise.


----------



## ado (11. Juli 2022)

Die Frage ist doch eher wer erkennt einen Schneider wenn er einen fängt. ... 

Wenn ich sehe wie viele Giebel Schuppenkarpfen sind, oder Quappen kleine Waller oder auch kleine Zander ein Barsch rollen sich mir schon die Fußnägel auf


----------



## Mescalero (11. Juli 2022)

Haben die nicht den markanten Knick in der Seitenlinie? Ich verwechsle ständig Alande mit Döbeln. Die (die Alande) kenne ich halt nur von Fotos...
Aber wer eine Quapppe für einen Wels hält, sollte nochmal einen Kurs oder wenigstens eine Nachschulung buchen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri, bei mir 2 Bisse in den ersten 3 Minuten und seitdem jetzt 4,5h nix.
> Naja, trotzdem zufrieden.
> Anhang anzeigen 412117
> 
> Grüße


Kann ja jeder mit Boot 

Petruschka natürlich


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder mit Boot



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juli 2022)

Klar, nen Schein und Boot sollte man natürlich besitzen


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juli 2022)

...und wissen was man tut, soweit ich weiß werden bei jkc alle Fische hart errudert und ich kenne einige die können nicht mal einigermaßen geradeaus rudern geschweige denn an irgendwelchen Kanten die Spur halten.
Und wenn mal nicht gleich oder länger was nicht beißt dann werden sie nervös.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juli 2022)

Wat, ach der rudert? Ich dachte Motorboot und stumpf Schleppfischen, was für mich nicht mehr viel mit Angeln zu tun hat..Ok, dann ist das natürlich nochmal was anderes


----------



## Schmitz (11. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wat, ach der rudert? Ich dachte Motorboot und stumpf Schleppfischen, was für mich nicht mehr viel mit Angeln zu tun hat..Ok, dann ist das natürlich nochmal was anderes



Nun bleiben Sie mal ordentlich


----------



## Schmitz (11. Juli 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Nun bleiben Sie mal ordentlich


Zwinkersmiley


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juli 2022)

Was hat das mit ordentlich zu tun. Für mich hat nen Köder hinters Boot klemmen und quer übern ganzen See damit zu fahren nicht mehr viel mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun.

Akzeptiere andere Meinungen, denn das hat was mit ordentlich bleiben zu tun


----------



## Schmitz (11. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was hat das mit ordentlich zu tun. Für mich hat nen Köder hinters Boot klemmen und quer übern ganzen See damit zu fahren nicht mehr viel mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinne zu tun.
> 
> Akzeptiere andere Meinungen, denn das hat was mit ordentlich bleiben zu tun



Bin halt ein fauler Sack, ausserdem schmök ich mir gerne eine beim fischen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juli 2022)

Ok. Ich auch und das sogar ohne Boot   

Leute, schlaft gut. Und allen am Wasser, zerrt wat raus


----------



## kridkram (11. Juli 2022)

Sitze seit um 9 Uhr, ausser gezuppel auf Wurm ging noch nix.


----------



## ado (11. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Haben die nicht den markanten Knick in der Seitenlinie? Ich verwechsle ständig Alande mit Döbeln. Die (die Alande) kenne ich halt nur von Fotos...
> Aber wer eine Quapppe für einen Wels hält, sollte nochmal einen Kurs oder wenigstens eine Nachschulung buchen.


Ja genau das sind die. Sind zwar klein aber sehr hübsche Geschöpfe auch das Schuppenkleid. 
Was ich aufgezählt habe habe ich leider alles schon erlebt. Teilweise habt selbst der freundliche Hinweis, dass eine Verwechslung vorliegen könnte nicht geholfen.
Das traurigste war allerdings als mir am Lech ein Fischerkollege entgegenkam und mir stolz seine tolle Regenbogenforelle zeigte. Leider handelte es sich dabei um einen jungen Huchen. Hab dem Herrn das dann auch so freundlich wie möglich mitgeteilt darauf hieß es nur "ich hab keine Ahnung, Fisch hat hinten die kleine Flosse muss also Forelle sein." 

Achso zurück zum Thema - ich bin Zuhause mit dem verschwinden der Wolken würde es kalt und die Fische haben wohl sämtliche Aktivität eingestellt.


----------



## Blueser (11. Juli 2022)

Bin gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Thüringer in Hamburch und ziehe hier einen Fisch nach dem anderen an Land: Scholle an Kartoffelsalat, Matjes-Brötchen, Tapas mit Calamari etc. ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Juli 2022)

Toll, jetzt hab ich um 23:32 Bock auf so nen geiles Fischbrötchen... 

Dat is immer wenns nur 8 Rühreier zum Abend gab, da haste ja gegen späten Abend wieder Knast bis unters Dach...


----------



## kridkram (12. Juli 2022)

Hab gerade einen Schnürsenkel raus und wieder Retour. Vielleicht kommt noch was Besseres.


----------



## kridkram (12. Juli 2022)

Große Plötzen, so 15cm, beißen auf Wurm, Aale wollen wohl nicht.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Thüringer in Hamburch und ziehe hier einen Fisch nach dem anderen an Land: Scholle an Kartoffelsalat, Matjes-Brötchen, Tapas mit Calamari etc. ...


Willkommen in meiner Heimatstadt und lass es dir gut gehen!


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Thüringer in Hamburch und ziehe hier einen Fisch nach dem anderen an Land: Scholle an Kartoffelsalat, Matjes-Brötchen, Tapas mit Calamari etc. ...


Willkommen in der schönen Hansestadt , lass sie dir Schmecken.


----------



## derporto (12. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Thüringer in Hamburch und ziehe hier einen Fisch nach dem anderen an Land: Scholle an Kartoffelsalat, Matjes-Brötchen, Tapas mit Calamari etc. ...



Scholle aus dem Nordatlantik, Matjes aus Holland und die Calamari aus dem indischen Ozean kriegst du aber auch in Thüringen, dafür musst du nicht extra nach Hamburg


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Thüringer in Hamburch und ziehe hier einen Fisch nach dem anderen an Land: Scholle an Kartoffelsalat, Matjes-Brötchen, Tapas mit Calamari etc. ...


Ganz vergessen... du mußt für Krabben noch nach Büsum!
Und wenn du ganz plietsch (norddeutsch für intelle intil schlau!) bist, nimmst du ein kleines, scharfes, hartes Messer und Zitronensaft mit und pulst die die Austern direkt frisch von den Steinen in der Brandung


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Siehste, frag mal rum, wer schon mal einen Schneider gefangen hat. Ich jedenfalls nicht, gibt es bei uns leider nicht. Hasel auch nur ausnahmsweise.


Hallo,

bis der geschont wurde, war das ein von mir bevorzugter Köderfisch für Aale oder auch größere Aitel (Döbel), da wir in der Rednitz ein starkes Vorkommen hatten und auch noch haben. Zehn Stück in ner Viertelstunde, an den richtigen Stellen, war da kein Problem.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Köfis senken.


----------



## DenizJP (12. Juli 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Willkommen in meiner Heimatstadt und lass es dir gut gehen!


Fand die Hamburger Leute immer etwas anders....

waren einmal in nem Taxi und mein Chef hatte mit Kreditkarte gezahlt und dann gesagt "ach jetzt hätte ich noch das Trinkgeld da drauftun können!".
Kam als Antwort "Vom Konjunktiv kann ich auch net leben!"


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (12. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Fand die Hamburger Leute immer etwas anders....
> 
> waren einmal in nem Taxi und mein Chef hatte mit Kreditkarte gezahlt und dann gesagt "ach jetzt hätte ich noch das Trinkgeld da drauftun können!".
> Kam als Antwort "Vom Konjunktiv kann ich auch net leben!"


Das ist zum Beispiel der Unterschied zwischen Hamburg und Berlin. In Berlin wärste noch flapsig beleidigt worden


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Super Gau, ich krieg keine Köfis. Nix zu machen. 
Kurz gestärkt, weiter Senken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Juli 2022)

Du und keine Köfis, wtf?  

Die Senke ist bei dir doch normalerweise immer randvoll...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2022)

An Schilfkanten geht oft was, Zokki.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Naja paar hab ich noch bekommen. Gibt es eben Fetzenköder und gewechsel wird nicht. ZZ hab ich eine Minipliete (5cm), einen Uki (15cm) und einen Barsch (12cm) dran. 3 Gründlinge und ein paar 12cm Ukis lass ich mir für die Nacht. 




Angeln scharf


----------



## derporto (12. Juli 2022)

Sitze auf der Kiesbank. Grundeln wie üblich sehr aktiv. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Auf was bist du denn aus Dennis? 
Grundeln ...  ein Glück die gibt es hier nicht. 

Barsch auf Minipliete. Hab wieder eine ran gemacht.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Das auch noch und ich will die Nacht im Flachen angeln. 
Hab ich wenigstens eine Ausrede.


----------



## Brutzel (12. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Das auch noch und ich will die Nacht im Flachen angeln.
> Hab ich wenigstens eine Ausrede.
> 
> 
> ...


Man(n) soll doch dann flach fischen. Hier hat es sich schön bezogen so das ich gleich auch noch in die Spur gehe .


----------



## Zmann (12. Juli 2022)

Es ist doch immer irrgend was,Mathias 
In diesem Sinne allen die heute draußen sind maximale Erfolge...und möge der Mond auch noch so helle scheinen!


----------



## derporto (12. Juli 2022)

Der kam recht früh. Ein 61er Spitzkopf. zokker  mein Zielfisch ist auch deiner.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juli 2022)

Sehr schöner Fisch, Petri


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Oh, fettes Petri. 
Ich hab meine Angeln noch gar nicht im Wasser. 
Hab noch etwas vom Boot aus gesenkt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

















Liege wieder im ehemaligen Schongebiet auf 1m Wassertiefe. Hier war ich noch nie. 
Vor 100 Jahren war hier mal ein Hafen. 

Hinter mir im Schilf sind gerade eine trillionen Stare gelandet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Juli 2022)

Boah ist das geil, Zokker


----------



## Brutzel (12. Juli 2022)

Ich wäre auch soweit. Das Partyvolk zu umgehen wird langsam schwierig. 2 Wochen Regen am Tage würden echt helfen .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Juli 2022)

Bei dem Wetter am Kanal ist das eigentlich vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Grundeln ...  ein Glück die gibt es hier nicht.



Die sind seit ca. 3 Jahren jetzt auch massiv hier in Mittelfranken angekommen. Ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Der Raubfischbestand hat sich mittlerweile massiv auf diese Fische eingeschossen. Mir waren am vergangenen Wochenende die Köderfische ausgegangen und ich habe mit der Feerderute eine Stunde mit Made und 10er Haken Köderfische geangelt. 3 Lauben, 2 Rotaugen, 1 Barsch und ... 23 Grundeln.

Leider hatte sich trotzdem bis Mitternacht weder Wels, noch Zander oder Aal als Abnehmer eingefunden. Aber der Köderfischbestand in der Kühltruhe ist erst mal wieder stabil ;-).


----------



## derporto (12. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Oh, fettes Petri.
> Ich hab meine Angeln noch gar nicht im Wasser.
> Hab noch etwas vom Boot aus gesenkt.
> Liege wieder im ehemaligen Schongebiet auf 1m Wassertiefe. Hier war ich noch nie.
> ...



Vielen Dank. Du zubbelst sicherlich auch noch einen raus heute Nacht.

Der Mond ist extrem groß und hell heute, ein schönes Schauspiel bei wolkenlosem Himmel. 2 Schnürsenkel kamen noch. Denke ich mache gegen 12 Feierabend. 

Interessant: Trotz etlicher Versuche (heute wieder), konnte ich noch keinen einzigen Aal auf tote Grundel erwischen.


----------



## zokker (12. Juli 2022)

Der Mond kommt hier auch gerade über den Wald. 
Noch keinen Zupper.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Erst hat ich den kleinen, der hat 15min umhergespielt, hing dann aber. Der sollte nur zum knipsen in den Eimer und dann wieder zurück, hab ich aber nicht geschafft, da ging die nächste Angel los. Der hat mir am Stück so 30m Schnur von der Rolle gerissen ... Bügel zu Anschlag ... hängt.
85-90 schätze ich. Bierflaschenstärke.
Der Kleine schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mich nicht getraut ihn an der Schnur aus dem Kescher zu heben. Mit einem Lappen hab ich ihn dann in den Eimer bugsiert.


----------



## Brutzel (13. Juli 2022)

Petri Zokker. Hier ist fischtechnisch Totentanz. Dafür von rechte Seite Schlager, von links Techno und gerade zu Feuerwerk & Schreckschuss. Wenn ich Aal wäre würde ich auch auswandern. Dazu Diverses Treibgut in Form von Leergut, Ästen und was weiß ich . Halbe Stunde Sitz ich noch aus und dann ab nach Hause. Mein Aalbeutel sammel ich mit Leergut voll.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

Hört sich an, als würdest Du bei mir am Wasser sitzen Brutzel 

Petri Zocker, fettes Teil und das bei Vollmond


----------



## Brutzel (13. Juli 2022)

Jkc Rhein Herne Kanal bei Essen. Ich vermisse in diesen Momenten das schöne angeln in meiner alten Heimat meckpomm.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

Ohja, das ist angel- und landschaftstechnisch ein Downgrade


----------



## Brutzel (13. Juli 2022)

Ja ist schon ein lauschiges Plätzchen...besonders in der Ferienzeit. Aber kommen auch andere Zeiten und dann wird es erträglich. Holt noch was raus .Ich geh Wagerechte.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Petri Dank. 
Musste mich verlegen, der Wind hat aufgefrischt und kam von der Seite. 
Angeln gerade wieder drin, da fehlte gleich wieder ein Flott. 
70+


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2022)

pffff,  vielleicht täuscht mich die Perspektive, aber zokker 's Aal hats glaub ich in sich...vllt. könntest uns morgen bzw. heute das Gewicht verraten ?
5 Pfd würde ich für möglich halten 
Dickes Petri schon mal, und noch viel Erfolg für euch Nachteulen.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Danke dir. Ich werde ihn auf alle Fälle wiegen. 
Ääääääh, ist mir ja schon peinlich ... eben kam gerade noch ein 80er.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Das heutige Bild vom Sonnenaufgang. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ich musste eben den Kescher schon wieder benutzen. Eimerbild spare ich mir mal. Sieht man eh nix mehr. Ich nehme die Angeln auch gleich raus.


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

Topp Zokker, wenigstens einer der Aale präsentiert! 
Ich will heute Abend auch wieder los. Montag war ja recht kurzweilig und mit dem Schnürsenkel gab es Zielfisch. Da ja Köfiverbot ist und auf Wurm viel die Plötzen gebissen haben, will ich eine Rute mal anders beködern. Die Frage ist mit was, ich dachte an Garnelen. 
Hat jemand hier noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Das heutige Bild vom Sonnenaufgang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noch nie einen so tollen Sonnenaufgang gesehen!
Warte, muss Brille aufziehen ->


----------



## tegro (13. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nicht getraut ihn an der Schnur aus dem Kescher zu heben. Mit einem Lappen hab ich ihn dann in den Eimer bugsiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was für eine Maschine


----------



## bw1 (13. Juli 2022)

Glückwunsch, Matthias! Du solltest eventuell über einen größeren Eimer nachdenken, das wird ja langsam eng. Länge und Gewicht des Dicken würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juli 2022)

Boah ey! Fettes Petri zu den Anacondas, Mathias! Das ist ja locker 8kg Aal....
War leider nicht ganz so erfolgreich, habe an einer neuen Stelle mehrere Meter über der Wasseroberfläche geangelt.
Hatte auf einen kleinen Gründling mehrere brutale Bisse, aber ich konnte die Anhiebe nicht umsetzen.
So blieb es "nur" bei diesen 2 Wurmaalen von 61, 55 cm und der Hoffnung von noch größeren....


----------



## derporto (13. Juli 2022)

zokker Na da hast du ja letzte Nacht ein paar richtige Brummer rausgezaubert. Und das bei dem Mond. Ein dickes Petri Matthias!

Ich schätze, das neue Plätzchen wirst du wohl nun häufiger ansteuern


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Petri Dank an alle. 

Heute ist der Pirol nicht da. 
Dann werde ich mal den Anker ziehen. 
Feierabend


----------



## Aalzheimer (13. Juli 2022)

zokker
Dickes Petri zur Wahnsinnsnacht auch von Fehmarn. Die Eckdaten des Feuerwehrschlauches wären wirklich interessant, vielleicht wieder ein schönes Bootshaus Bild  

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
Dir auch Petri, aber wie du das mit den Aalen mehrere Meter über der Wasseroberfläche machst, musst du im Detail Mal erklären


----------



## seatrout61 (13. Juli 2022)

Petri Matthias...was macht man mit so einem Kaliber? ...erinnere mich an einen 2,5 Pfünder und der war küchenmäßig schon grenzwertig...soll jetzt keine Kritik, sondern eher Anregung sein.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier noch Vorschläge?



Invasive Flusskrebsarten, so bis 10cm Länge.
Aber Vorsicht wenn Barben vorhanden sind, dann kommt's teils zu Knallerbissen.


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Matthias.was macht man mit so einem Kaliber? ...erinnere mich an einen 2,5 Pfünder und der war küchenmäßig schon grenzwertig


Was war da grenzwertig? Meinen letzten Großen von 3 pfd hab ich geräuchert, er hat allen geschmeckt zum Geburtstag. 
Ab 2pfd hab ich früher auch gerne Aal mit Kartoffeln und Dillsosse gemacht oder auch Aal in Aspik. Mach ich ebenfalls öfters zum Geburtstag, da spekulieren meine Gäste schon immer im Vorfeld, was es so aus Fisch gibt.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Juli 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> ..erinnere mich an einen 2,5 Pfünder und der war küchenmäßig schon grenzwertig..


Könnte auch davon abhängen, wo der Fisch aufgewachsen ist, was er hauptsächlich gefressen hat und wie er zubereitet wurde.

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass Aale aus manchen Gewässern nicht mehr gewerblich als Nahrungsmittel in den Verkehr gebracht werden dürfen.
NS rät glaube ich allgemein vom Verzehr von Aalen aus niedersächsischen Gewässern  ab.


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Petri Dank an alle  

heute Nacht sah der noch größer aus ...
naja 95cm und 2340g
	

		
			
		

		
	













seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri Matthias...was macht man mit so einem Kaliber?...





kridkram schrieb:


> ... Aal in Aspik ...



schön sauer einkochen ... ist man sich auch nicht so schnell wie Räucheraal über


----------



## Angelfreak (13. Juli 2022)

Wahnsinns Aal - Respekt und dickes Petri!!


----------



## sprogoe (13. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> heute Nacht sah der noch größer aus ...
> naja 95cm und 2340g





zokker schrieb:


> Naja, das Gewicht entspricht etwa dem, welches Du nach dem Verzehr desselben zunehmen wirst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank an alle
> 
> heute Nacht sah der noch größer aus ...
> naja 95cm und 2340g
> ...


Das ist der fetteste Aal den ich bisher gesehen haben, heilige Scheiße 

Petri! Auch wenn ich den wahrscheinlich wieder hätte schwimmen lassen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> zokker
> Dickes Petri zur Wahnsinnsnacht auch von Fehmarn. Die Eckdaten des Feuerwehrschlauches wären wirklich interessant, vielleicht wieder ein schönes Bootshaus Bild
> 
> Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
> Dir auch Petri, aber wie du das mit den Aalen mehrere Meter über der Wasseroberfläche machst, musst du im Detail Mal erklären


Na ja, ist irgendwie wie beim Stellfisch-Angeln, aber direkt vom Weg halt.. 
3m unterhalb vom Stuhl die Wasseroberfläche, sehr steile Böschung. Als Kescher hatte ich einen mit 4m Stiel mit. 
Meine Aale konnte ich rausheben, weiß aber nicht, ob sich einer von Zokkers Kalibern hätte keschern lassen...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Juli 2022)

Danke fürs Wiegen, lag ich mit 5 Pfd trotz erheblicher Promille heute Nacht gar nicht schlecht 
Nochmal , selbst für dich sicherlich keine Durchschnittsaalnacht .


----------



## JottU (13. Juli 2022)

Petri zu euren Fängen.   
Ich sitze auch mal wieder am Wasser, allerdings noch keine Rute drinnen. Erstmal etwas ausruhen, hätte wohl doch noch eine von den besser anfahrbaren Stellen nehmen sollen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (13. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Petri Dank an alle
> 
> heute Nacht sah der noch größer aus ...
> naja 95cm und 2340g
> ...


Super tolle Aale, von mir auch ein ganz besonders dickes Petri Zokker !!


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gerade das erste Mal in meinem Leben als Thüringer in Hamburch und ziehe hier einen Fisch nach dem anderen an Land: Scholle an Kartoffelsalat, Matjes-Brötchen, Tapas mit Calamari etc. ...


Und bist du noch in Hamburg?


----------



## Blueser (13. Juli 2022)

Yep, in Bergedorf...


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Yep, in Bergedorf...


Bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Blueser (13. Juli 2022)

Bin mit der Frau hier im Urlaub. Dies steht einem Treffen entgegen...   
Thema Angeln ist bei ihr tabu, sonst gerne.


----------



## Hering 58 (13. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin mit der Frau hier im Urlaub. Dies steht einem Treffen entgegen...
> Thema Angeln ist bei ihr tabu, sonst gerne.


Urlaub geht immer vor.


----------



## Stulle (13. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Auf was bist du denn aus Dennis?
> Grundeln ...  ein Glück die gibt es hier nicht.
> 
> Barsch auf Minipliete. Hab wieder eine ran gemacht.
> ...


Ich würde das für ne Güster Halten mit dem Auge


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich würde das für ne Güster Halten mit dem Auge


Ja, wird wohl so sein ...




ist trotzdem eine Pliete


----------



## Stulle (13. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Yep, in Bergedorf...


Ich wohne in Bergedorf xD


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Juli 2022)

Petri zokker, was eine fette Schlange. 
Allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch ein dickes Petri. 







Obwohl ich irgendwie aktuell gar nicht so recht Lust hatte, habe ich mich trotzdem mal ans Wasser gewagt. Mal schauen ob heute Nacht einer geht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin mit der Frau hier im Urlaub



Urlaub in einer Großstadt?


----------



## Blueser (13. Juli 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Bergedorf xD


Bin gerade im Schweinske neben dem H4-Hotel ... 
Ist eher ein Bildungsurlaub, wegen der Sehenswürdigkeiten und so.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Ich würde das für ne Güster Halten mit dem Auge


Hallo,

laut meinem alten Bestimmungsbuch (Kosmos Naturführer Unsere Süßwasserfische von Otto Schindler Ausgabe von 1959) ist Pliete eine von mehreren Bezeichnungen des Fisches Güster (Hauptbezeichnung).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Stulle (13. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bin gerade im Schweinske neben dem H4-Hotel ...
> Ist eher ein Bildungsurlaub, wegen der Sehenswürdigkeiten und so.


guck mal in den alten hafen , vor der baustelle waren da immer hechte
das ist ca 300m von meiner wohnung


----------



## Stulle (13. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> laut meinem alten Bestimmungsbuch (Kosmos Naturführer Unsere Süßwasserfische von Otto Schindler Ausgabe von 1959) ist Pliete eine von mehreren Bezeichnungen des Fisches Güster (Hauptbezeichnung).
> 
> ...


ich kenne das als alter ausdruck für Brachsen aber die leute haben auch alle platfische butt genannt.


----------



## Stulle (13. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Urlaub in einer Großstadt?


hamburg ist super für urlaub


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

So Ruten sind im Wasser. Heute leider eine andere Stelle,  da meine schon besetzt.


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

Also die Mücken sind heute gut aktiv! Laut Stefan Höferer beißen da auch die Aale gut, sa bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juli 2022)

Geiles Panorama, Schotter kann auch sexy sein. Ist das ein See oder wo bist du da?


----------



## JottU (13. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Also die Mücken sind heute gut aktiv! Laut Stefan Höferer beißen da auch die Aale gut, sa bin ich gespannt.



Dann wird das bei mir wohl ne Nullnummer. Seit Stunden kein Zupfer, Mücken gibt es auch keine komischerweise.


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

Wer kann noch den Blutmond sehen?  Ein phantastischer Anblick!


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

Das ist hier eine Talsperre wo noch ca 3.5m zum Vollstau fehlen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Wer kann noch den Blutmond sehen?  Ein phantastischer Anblick!


Schade, dass die Bildqualität nicht besser ist


----------



## Niklas32 (13. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Wer kann noch den Blutmond sehen?  Ein phantastischer Anblick!








Sieht deinem Bild zumindest farblich nicht ganz unähnlich


----------



## kridkram (13. Juli 2022)

Da ist es nicht gezoomt. Handy ist halt nur digitaler Zoom. Bis jetzt nur gezuppel.


----------



## hanzz (13. Juli 2022)

Auf dem Weg vom Kanal aus Richtung Norden Blick auf die Essener City






Schönen Fisch auf MF gab's auch. 





Neben ein paar kleineren Rotaugen auch ne Zährte mit normalem Futterkorb.


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Juli 2022)

Ich hock im Zelt und beobachte die Lichtspiele des Sonnenaufgangs. 

Die ganze Nacht keine Aktion gehabt. Kurz vor 5, ich liege noch und sinniere, wieso ich hier wohl seit dem letzten Sommer keinen Lauf mehr bekommen habe. Plötzlich pfeift die rechte Rute ab. Vollrun. Ich nehme die Rute auf, der fisch geht noch 2-3 Sekunden voll gegen die Bremse und steigt einfach aus. 
Oh man, da kriegt man endlich mal wieder ne Aktion und dann sowas. 
Naja. Rute liegt wieder, vllt kommt ja noch einer.


----------



## Niklas32 (14. Juli 2022)

Grad den letzten Text geschrieben, Handy weggelegt, da piept es bereits wieder. Diesmal aber sehr zögerlich. Eine PERFEKT gehakte Brachse konnte ich landen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juli 2022)

Petri und geiler Spot.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Topp Zokker, wenigstens einer der Aale präsentiert!
> Ich will heute Abend auch wieder los. Montag war ja recht kurzweilig und mit dem Schnürsenkel gab es Zielfisch. Da ja Köfiverbot ist und auf Wurm viel die Plötzen gebissen haben, will ich eine Rute mal anders beködern. Die Frage ist mit was, ich dachte an Garnelen.
> Hat jemand hier noch Vorschläge?


Moin, Stück frische Leber mit dickem Tauwurm schwört ein Kollege drauf.
Garnele kann floppen, erstreckt wenn konserviert wurde
Ich habe auf gekaufte Garnele nie was gefangen.
Petri und hol was raus!
R. S.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe auf gekaufte Garnele nie was gefangen.


Dito, und ich habe dies bestimmt schon 5 mal probiert.
Und ich nehme auch an, dies liegt vor allem an der Suppe, in der diese eingelegt sind?
Auch Experimente mit selbst gefangenen Kamberkrebsen brachten keinen Erfolg.
Außerdem müssen diese vor dem Angeln noch abgekocht werden, so ist es zumindest in BW.

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juli 2022)

So, ich habe gerade Mal ein bisschen was eingekauft in Burg auf Fehmarn. Würmer, Buttlöffel und co. Sind besorgt. Packe Mal gleich meinen Proddel und werde nach Marienleuchte fahren. Halte euch auf dem laufenden, wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt.


----------



## kridkram (14. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer, machst du Brandungsangeln, drück dir die Daumen. 
Dieses Jahr musste ja unser Ostseeurlaub ausfallen, ergo auch das Brandungsangeln. 
Bin gespannt ob bei dir was geht.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juli 2022)

Das geht ab hier wie die Luzie. Eine Rute erst drin. Zwei Würfe, zwei flundern. Ich habe 50 Würmer gekauft. Mache jetzt erstmal Pause und hoffe auf Ufernahe Makrelen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das geht ab hier wie die Luzie. Eine Rute erst drin. Zwei Würfe, zwei flundern. Ich habe 50 Würmer gekauft. Mache jetzt erstmal Pause und hoffe auf Ufernahe Makrelen
> Anhang anzeigen 412304
> Anhang anzeigen 412305
> Anhang anzeigen 412306
> Anhang anzeigen 412307


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juli 2022)

Sehr gute Bierwahl!! weiterhin ein gutes Petri


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Juli 2022)

Meeeeeer. Ich will auch! Mit oder ohne Fisch. 
Ich schieb freiwillig überstunden um im klimatisierten büro bleiben zu dürfen. 
An angeln gar nicht zu denken.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (14. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> So, ich habe gerade Mal ein bisschen was eingekauft in Burg auf Fehmarn. Würmer, Buttlöffel und co. Sind besorgt. Packe Mal gleich meinen Proddel und werde nach Marienleuchte fahren. Halte euch auf dem laufenden, wenn es etwas zu berichten gibt.


Ohja bitte! War dort mal mit nem Kumpel, er hat da seine erste Forelle auf Fusselpeitsche gefangen. War aber keine Mefo, sondern ne entfleuchte ReFo aus Dänemark


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das geht ab hier wie die Luzie. Eine Rute erst drin. Zwei Würfe, zwei flundern. Ich habe 50 Würmer gekauft. Mache jetzt erstmal Pause und hoffe auf Ufernahe Makrelen
> Anhang anzeigen 412304
> Anhang anzeigen 412305
> Anhang anzeigen 412306
> Anhang anzeigen 412307


Ist das geil!

Petri


----------



## Mefourlauber (14. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das geht ab hier wie die Luzie. Eine Rute erst drin. Zwei Würfe, zwei flundern. Ich habe 50 Würmer gekauft. Mache jetzt erstmal Pause und hoffe auf Ufernahe Makrelen
> Anhang anzeigen 412304
> Anhang anzeigen 412305
> Anhang anzeigen 412306
> Anhang anzeigen 412307


So gehört das !


----------



## Mefourlauber (14. Juli 2022)

Fehmarn war die Geburtsstätte meines „ neuen“ Angelns. Weg von Carp und Feeder, hin zu aktivem Angeln mit Mefo,Zander und co. Zum Ansitzen fehlt mir heute echt die Ausdauer und Geduld, die ich beim Spinn- und Fliegenfischen zur Genüge habe. 
Auf Fehmarn habe ich ein Guiding mit local Hero S.Nölting gebucht, direkt ne fette blanke 50er Mefo im Mai in Westermarkelsdorf verhaftet und dann ging’s weiter. Darauf das Jahr ne 67er Granate auch im Mai gefangen und danach wollte ich nur noch mit Kunstköder fischen. Ist bis heute so.
Habe dann einmal und bis heute das einzige Mal die Brandungsruten auf Fehmarm ausgeworfen, erst bissen die Platten sehr gut, dann kamen zwei Schwäne von links, nahmen mit den mächtigen  Flügeln die gespannten Schnüre mit, die beiden Ruten wurden wie von Geisterhand gelenkt in die Ostsee gezogen, die Schwäne schüttelten nach ein paar Sekunden die lose Schnur ab und Stille kehrte ein. No joke, no Anglerlatein. So wars, eine Rute konnte ich noch mit einer Blinkerrute retten, die andere liegt vielleicht heute noch dort 
Petri und Prost!


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juli 2022)

Sehr Romantisch hier. Bin mittlerweile 2 Stlig an Platte. Wobei die Größe Gen Abend immer weiter nachlässt....
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber Spaß bringt es immer noch


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juli 2022)

Und die Biersorte habe ich gewechselt, na ja, wenigstens so ein bisschen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. Juli 2022)

Ah der klassische Bölkstoff, sehr geil !!!


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2022)

Petri, bei mir vermutlich vorerst die letzte Räubertour, ok, evtl. morgen noch ganz kurz.  
Hat gleich gerumpelt, aber jetzt dann wieder auch schon ne Weile nix.




Petri an die Ostsee


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auch Experimente mit selbst gefangenen Kamberkrebsen brachten keinen Erfolg.
> Außerdem müssen diese vor dem Angeln noch abgekocht werden, so ist es zumindest in BW



Ok abgekocht da hab ich keine Ahnung, ich bin ja ein Anhänger der weichen Wollhandkrabben sprich frisch gehäutete zum fang derer habe ich einige leere halb zusammen gequetschte Dosen bei mir ausgelegt, dann und wann verirren sich auch mal frisch gehäutete Kamberkrebse darin.
Genau wie die Wollhandkrabben werden die mit dem Messer zerteilt und ran an den Haken, klappt super.
Warum eigentlich abgekocht?


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ok abgekocht da hab ich keine Ahnung, ich bin ja ein Anhänger der weichen Wollhandkrabben sprich frisch gehäutete zum fang derer habe ich einige leere halb zusammen gequetschte Dosen bei mir ausgelegt, dann und wann verirren sich auch mal frisch gehäutete Kamberkrebse darin.
> Genau wie die Wollhandkrabben werden die mit dem Messer zerteilt und ran an den Haken, klappt super.
> Warum eigentlich abgekocht?
> 
> ...


Vielleicht wegen Krankheiten ?


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Vielleicht wegen Krankheiten ?



Na wenn ich aus dem selben Gewässer meine Krebse fange und auch darin verangel macht das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn



Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (14. Juli 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na wenn ich aus dem selben Gewässer meine Krebse fange und auch darin verangel macht das in meinen Augen keinen Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Ich habe ja auch nur vermutet.


----------



## Astacus74 (14. Juli 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch nur vermutet.



Könnte aber stimmen... wenn man an so einige Regeln in Deutschen Landen denkt



Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juli 2022)

Für mich auch unlogisch, wenn die Krebse im gleichen Gewässer gefangen wurden, wo dann auch damit geangelt wird.
Steht aber so in der Fischereiverordnung für BW.
Man traut dem Angler eben jede mögliche Dummheit zu, z.B. diese in andere Gewässer zu verschleppen, wahrscheinlich zu Recht?

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Juli 2022)

Wollte nochmal ein Statusbericht abgeben. Mit schwindendem Licht wurde es immer ungemütlicher und windiger, aber auch immer weniger mit den biss bzw. Fisch.  Insgesamt hatte ich mit meiner einen Rute 12 Platte, davon 7 ordentliche zwischen 30-35 cm. 2 liegen jetzt in meinem Kühlschrank und werden morgen von mir verputzt. 4 habe ich einem fröhlichen Rentnerehepaar mitgegeben, den Rest konnte oder musste ich releasen. Auf der Blinkerrute hatte ich noch einen kleinen Hornhecht und einen schönen Aussteiger. Ich tippe auf Forelle oder Makrele.  Zum Abschluss konnte ich auch noch eine 3 Art landen, hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. Wenn schon kein Aal, dann wenigstens die Mutter von einem


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Juli 2022)

jkc
Auch dir Petri zum Bartelträger 

Interessant für mich war übrigens noch zu sehen, wie limitiert man als ungeübter Brandungsangler mit seinen "Weserplödden" gegenüber einem Profi aussieht. Ich habe meine letzten Würmer dem Nachbarn gebracht, der mir durch seine Professionelle Ausrüstung und seiner exhorbitanten Wurfweite aufgefallen war. Eine Shimano Teamangler, er warf geschätzt 3x so weit wie ich, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Allerdings fing er nicht exhorbitant mehr als ich. Er kam nämlich Recht spät von einem anderen Strand, wo es ihm zu windig wurde, und wurde so auch von der unproduktivem Dunkelheit eingelullt.


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man traut dem Angler eben jede mögliche Dummheit zu, z.B. diese in andere Gewässer zu verschleppen, wahrscheinlich zu Recht?



Leider muß ich aus eigener Erfahrung zustimmen bei einer Kontrolle hatte ein Angler Goldfische als Köderfische dabei, er behauptete "Die habe ich hier geangelt" ja schon klar 15 Goldies die schwimmen ja auch zu hauf im See umher.
Mir sind aus den letzten 20 Jahren vielleicht 4 Fänge bekannt.
Also wenn es darum geht einen Fisch an den Haken zu kriegen kommen eiige schon auf Ideen...


Gruß Frank


----------



## ragbar (15. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> 4 habe ich einem fröhlichen Rentnerehepaar mitgegeben,


Astreine Aktion.


----------



## derporto (15. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer , schön dich mal an der Küste zu sehen. Fänge passen anscheinend auch. Dass die Plattenbisse und vorallem auch die Durchschnittsgrößen mit fortschreitender Uhrzeit immer weniger/kleiner werden, konnte ich auch mehrmals beobachten. Früher dachten wir, mit der Dunkelheit ist der Dorsch halt schneller am Wurm. Es scheint jedoch so, als wurde die Nachtaktivität der Platten lange überschätzt. Oder aber es ist durch den fehlenden Dorsch soviel Futter vorhanden, dass der Nahrungsbedarf bereits am Tage ausreichend gedeckt wird.

Im Moment sind unter Land jedenfalls richtige Kracher unterwegs, mit ein bisschen Glück bekommst du auch noch eine ü. 40er ans Band. Jetzt, einige Monate nach dem Laichen, haben sie auch wieder ordentlich was auf den Rippen.


----------



## derporto (15. Juli 2022)

Anderes Thema: Seid ihr auch so von der Kriebelmücke geplagt? Hatte auf der Kiesbank nun nach beiden Ansitzen mehrere Bisse und jeweils einen geschwollenen Unterarm mit recht starken Schmerzen, dieses Mal inkl. heftiger Schwellung von Handrücken und Fingern bei 3 Bissen am Handgelenk. Habe die Viecher vorher nie wahrgenommen. Aber die scheinen wirklich fies zu sein.


----------



## crashnorg (15. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Seid ihr auch so von der Kriebelmücke geplagt? Hatte auf der Kiesbank nun nach beiden Ansitzen mehrere Bisse und jeweils einen geschwollenen Unterarm mit recht starken Schmerzen, dieses Mal inkl. heftiger Schwellung von Handrücken und Fingern bei 3 Bissen am Handgelenk. Habe die Viecher vorher nie wahrgenommen. Aber die scheinen wirklich fies


Ich habe die auch erst vor drei vier Jahren zum ersten Mal kennengelernt und habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht mit sehr großen, tiefblauen Schwellungen. Je häufiger ich Stiche von denen hatte, umso weniger heftig wurde die Wirkung allerdings, ich glaube man baut da eine gewisse Resistenz auf ( auch wenn die Stiche trotzdem wesentlich nerviger sind, als ein normaler Mückenstich). Was hilft ist eine sofortige Behandlung mit einem Wärmestift und Desinfektion, die Viecher stechen ja nicht wirklich sondern beißen ein Loch, aus dem sie trinken. Aber ja, die biester sind gefühlt auf dem Vormarsch. Wahrscheinlich ein weiterer profiteur des Klimawandels.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juli 2022)

Ständiger Begleiter an windstillen Tagen seit Anfang der 2000er - waren mir vorher völlig unbekannt und sind längst zur Quälgeisthöchststrafe geworden.

Was sich der Liebe Gott dabei gedacht hat, weiß kein Mensch...


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Kriebelmücke


Nicht ganz so schlimm wie du.
Aber das sind echte Mistviecher. Kann auch zu Fiber und Schüttelfrost führen.
Die sind auch verdammt klein und man merkt den Biss und dann ist es zu spät. Ich kann da nur Schutz und die sofortige Behandlung mit Hitze empfehlen.
Desinfektion hilft auch.

Die stechen nicht, sondern beissen und bohren ein Loch in die Haut.


----------



## derporto (15. Juli 2022)

Problematisch war auch, dass ich die Bisse erst am nächsten Tag bemerkt habe, den Biss selbst habe ich nicht gespürt. Außerdem fliegen die viecher fast lautlos. Ich habe sie einige Male zufällig entdeckt, als sie sich in meinem Gesicht niederlassen wollten aber ansonsten bemerkte ich sie kaum.

Den Tipp mit dem Hitzestift nehme ich dankend auf. Damit der jedoch sinnvoll zur Anwendung kommen kann, muss ich versuchen, die Bisse sofort zu bemerken, auch bei Dunkelheit.

hanzz Gliederschmerzen und eine leichte Mattheit wie bei einem beginnenden Schnupfen habe ich ebenfalls bemerkt, ist jedoch heute besser.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die stechen nicht, sondern beissen und bohren ein Loch in die Haut.


Es gab in den frühen 80ern, da war ich noch in der Ausbildung, in Jülich an der Rur, eine Welle von Infektionen durch diese Plagegeister.
Damals sind die Leute reihenweise im Krankenhaus gelandet, mit Blutvergiftungen.
Kühe standen brüllend auf den Uferweiden und wurden zum Teil an Ort und Stelle notgeschlachtet.
Ich denke daher, wie sich so ein Biss entwickelt, ist stark abhängig davon, wo das Tierchen zuvor gesaugt hat und welche Keime so übertragen werden.
Ein Trost bleibt, die Kriebelmücke gilt in der Gewässerökologie als Indikator für sauberes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser!
Außerdem kommen die nur an Fließgewässern vor, es gibt sie deshalb an meinem See nicht.

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Außerdem kommen die nur an Fließgewässern vor, es gibt sie deshalb an meinem See nicht.
> 
> Jürgen



 So steht's fast überall geschrieben, allerdings erwischen mich die kleinen Arschgeigen auch immer wieder an nem 100ha-See, wo weit und breit kein Fließgewässer ist.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2022)

Jo, in der Schrebergartenanlage wo meine Familie den Garten hat fließen auch keine Bäche / Flüsse, aber die Viecher gibt´s trotzdem.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jo, in der Schrebergartenanlage wo meine Familie den Garten hat fließen auch keine Bäche / Flüsse, aber die Viecher gibt´s trotzdem.


Dann haben die wahrscheinlich sehr saubere Regenwassertonnen?

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2022)

Der ein oder andere Garten hat auch nen Teich, aber fließen tut da halt nix.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Der ein oder andere Garten hat auch nen Teich, aber fließen tut da halt nix.


Eventuell reichen auch die Springbrunnen, die da wohl fast jeder dran betreibt?

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (15. Juli 2022)

Hatten wir vor zig Jahren beim Paddeln auf der Drawa (Polen). Die Stiche/Bisse kamen trotz Autan und anderen Mittelchen und waren ca 1 Woche am Eitern. 1Kollege wurde von den Biestern verschont, der hatte Sonnenschutz Creme vom Aldi aufgetragen.


----------



## Snâsh (15. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri, bei mir vermutlich vorerst die letzte Räubertour, ok, evtl. morgen noch ganz kurz.
> Hat gleich gerumpelt, aber jetzt dann wieder auch schon ne Weile nix.
> Anhang anzeigen 412331
> 
> Petri an die Ostsee


Wenn du beim Scrollen die Hand nicht siehst denkt man du hättest deinen ersten Süßwasserstechrochen in Deutschland beim Schleppen gefangen. Zuzutrauen wäre es dir ja irgendwie...


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juli 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> ... Wahrscheinlich ein weiterer profiteur des Klimawandels.


Eher von sauberem Wasser.

Edit: Kommt davon wenn man auf Beiträge antwortet bevor man den ganzen Thread gelesen hat.


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...
> Die stechen nicht, sondern beissen und bohren ein Loch in die Haut.


Wie alle "stechenden" Mücken.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Seid ihr auch so von der Kriebelmücke geplagt? Hatte auf der Kiesbank nun nach beiden Ansitzen mehrere Bisse und jeweils einen geschwollenen Unterarm mit recht starken Schmerzen, dieses Mal inkl. heftiger Schwellung von Handrücken und Fingern bei 3 Bissen am Handgelenk. Habe die Viecher vorher nie wahrgenommen. Aber die scheinen wirklich fies zu sein.


Willkommen im Club.

Nehme wegen einem Biss am linken Fußknöchel seit 2 Tagen Kortison und Antibiotika


----------



## kridkram (15. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Garnele kann floppen, erstreckt wenn konserviert wurde
> Ich habe auf gekaufte Garnele nie was gefangen


Da geb ich dir Recht, hab es auch schon mehrfach in stehenden Gewässern erfolglos probiert. 
Allerdings war ich auch dabei wie ein Kollege auf Shrimps einen 90 er Aal gezogen hat. Glaube aber, er hatte die in einem Norwegenurlaub frisch gekauft und eingefroren. Vielleicht funktioniert wenn überhaupt, nur natural Shrimps.


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> 
> Nehme wegen einem Biss am linken Fußknöchel seit 2 Tagen Kortison und Antibiotika



Hatte - wie kürzlich schon mal erwähnt - auch schon das "Vergnügen" mit einer dunkelroten Elefantitis-Wade plus "Klumpfuß" durch die garstigen Drecksviecher. Bekam ebenfalls Antibiotika, war dann nach ca. einer Woche zum Glück wieder weg.

Will ich nach Möglichkeit nicht nochmal haben. Wo Kriebler, da bei mir nur noch lange Hose und lange Ärmel, die bis übers Handgelenk reichen.

Nu aber wieder Wasser-Liven, gell


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juli 2022)

Schleptruper See vonner NWA. Erstes mal hier. Kleiner, aber nicer, überschaubarer See. Keine Ahnung wann, wie und wo hier was geht. Bin auf jeden Fall mega gespannt.

Ruten liegen auf 2.20m, 6.50m und 4m.


----------



## crashnorg (15. Juli 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Wie alle "stechenden" Mücken.


Denn Einwand verstehe ich nicht ganz, die normale Stechmücke hat einen Rüssel mit dem sie die Haut durchstößt, die Kriebelmücke beißt ein Loch und trinkt aus der entstehenden „Pfütze“. Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juli 2022)

Btw ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis ich auf der flachen Singlerod das erste Blesshuhn fange...die tauchen hier wie die Champions die Boilies hoch...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Juli 2022)

Ich habs letze Nacht bis zum hell werden nochmal erfolglos probiert. 5 1/2 Std ohne Biss ausgeharrt und probiert. Morgens früh auffällig wenig Aktion im Wasser, hier und da ein Fisch am springen, das wars. Als es ein bischen heller wurde war auch damit Schluß....für mich dann allerdings auch.
Ich werde die Maas nun erstmal links liegen lassen. Bevor da keine Strömung rein kommt, sprich mehr geregnet hat und die Wassertemperatur runter gegangen ist, wars das für mich nun dort mit Angeln.


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. Juli 2022)

Kriebelmücken haben mich mal am Rhein erwischt , in kurzer Hose.

Was ihnen an Größe fehlt, machen sie mit Ihren garstigen Bisswerkzeugen locker wett.

Auch bluteten die kleinen aber schmerzhaften Bisse bei mir - und waren am nächsten Tag geschwollen , entzündet und gerötet.

Ich weiß, kein Tier "verdient" das - aber : ABSOLUT DRECKIGE KLEINE MISTVIECHER !!! 


R.S.


----------



## Blueser (15. Juli 2022)

Bei mir hilft vorbeugend Vitamin B1 200mg, hatte ich aber schonmal geschrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei mir hilft vorbeugend Vitamin B1 200mg, hatte ich aber schonmal geschrieben.



Das hilft leider nicht gegen normale Mücken. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.
Nehme jetzt seit zwei Wochen täglich 1 x 200mg B1 aber die Mücken stechen trotzdem.


----------



## Blueser (15. Juli 2022)

Bei mir hilft es, aber eben nur auf der nackten Haut. Durch die Hose am Knie und durch die Strümpfe stechen die Viecher dennoch.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hilft leider nicht gegen normale Mücken. Jedenfalls nicht bei mir.
> Nehme jetzt seit zwei Wochen täglich 1 x 200mg B1 aber die Mücken stechen trotzdem.


Mich sollten besser mal wieder die Zander Stacheln stechen,  dass vermisse ich so langsam schon.
Dafür nehme ich dann auch paar Mückenstiche in Kauf.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Juli 2022)

Der Vitamin B-Tip, den ich bereits vor Jahrzehnten immer wieder aufschrieb, wird leider mit großer Hartnäckigkeit nur zur Hälfte wiedergegeben: Wichtig hierbei ist die Dosierung, die erst dann wirkt, wenn man intensiv nach frischer Kuhmilch oder Baby "duftet"!

Weckt bei Frauen hier und da sogar Mutterinstinkte in Form von spontan einsetzendem Milcheinschuß...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juli 2022)

Gottseidank wieder am Wasser und kein Blutsauger weit und breit. Kann jetzt richtig abschalten und genießen! Diesmal sind die Fischfetzen kleiner und die Haken größer.... Habe noch eine Rechnung mit einem Aal in Zockers letzte Größen offen! 
Bei Fang melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (15. Juli 2022)

Erster Fisch des Abends, ein Döbel. Schwimmt wieder...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Juli 2022)

Geil! Jetzt schon entschneidert, was für ein geiler, wenn auch kleiner, aber makelloser Fisch

Biss auf die tiefste Rute auf ca 6.5m


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Juli 2022)

Sauber, dickes PETRI


----------



## phobos (15. Juli 2022)

Erster Aal im Eimer wieder so 80 rum, heuer irgendwie Standard Größe, kleinen waller gab's auch, aber von zander weit und breit keine Spur..


----------



## Mikesch (15. Juli 2022)

crashnorg schrieb:


> Denn Einwand verstehe ich nicht ganz, die normale Stechmücke hat einen Rüssel mit dem sie die Haut durchstößt, die Kriebelmücke beißt ein Loch und trinkt aus der entstehenden „Pfütze“. Oder worauf wolltest du hinaus?


Alle Mücken "stechen" mit ihren Mundwerkzeugen die je nach Art unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sind.

Edit: Zuckmücken sind harmlos.


----------



## hanzz (15. Juli 2022)

Warum nennt man einen Hünen wie dich Mücke? 

Wahrscheinlich weil ich wie ein Insekt vor nichts zurückschrecke. Wenn ich zuschlage dann hagelts Beulen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Bei mir ist grad Beißpause und ich hab mich grad mal etwas umgeschaut. Um Mitternacht ist der Mond über hohen Scheunendächern aufgegangen und hinter mir steht so eine Infotafel über die Geschichte einer Mühle, in deren Nähe ich grad angle. 
War ein historisches Bild von angelndem Mühlenpersonal oder der - familie mit bei, das ich gerne mit euch teile....


----------



## phobos (16. Juli 2022)

Tut sich grad gar nichts, grad bißchen eingeheizt,  sau kalt heute.


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juli 2022)

War mir gestern abend noch gar nicht sicher ob ich wirklich ans wasser fahre. Vorsorglich mal auto bepackt. Uns als dann um 4 der hund durchdreht weil sohnemann nach hause kommt und mit paar kumpels noch auf der terasse sitzt ....
Nun ja. Jetzt sitz ich am wasser. Waller und zanderköfi, mal schaun was kommt.
Kühl is, grad mal 12 grad.
Und die autobahn rauscht fast wie das meer ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juli 2022)

Den ersten Adrenalinmoment gabs schon. Kurzer schlag auf die welsrute, ruhe. Köfi weg. Wie hat der das denn geschafft?
Weiter gehts.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Nacht war ruhig, grad gabs n kurzen Schauer und Karpfen, sowie Forelle, sind hier ordentlich am buckeln. Also Fisch ist definitiv da, nur sehr vorsichtig weil der See hier sehr beliebt ist.

Abwarten, es bleibt spannend. Geht bestimmt noch was bis morgen Mittag


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juli 2022)

Erfolg beim angeln ist ja auch einstellungssache. Und so gibts eben brombeermarmelade statt geräuchertem welsfilet
 Gutes kilo


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juli 2022)

Zumindest die hände sehen jetzt so aus als hätte ich hecht gefangen


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2022)

Davon hast du länger etwas als vom Welsfilet, Petri zum Gemüse! So gesehen ist die Ernte nicht nur ein Ersatz für den Fisch sondern sogar viel besser als Fisch. 

(Man soll ja immer versuchen, die Dinge positiv zu sehen)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Brombeeren sind einfach geil


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Brombeeren sind einfach geil


Außer du hast sie im eigenen Garten, da werden sie sehr schnell zur Plage.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Außer du hast sie im eigenen Garten, da werden sie sehr schnell zur Plage.


Tatsächlich? Samen die so krass aus?


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juli 2022)

Ich nehme an Vermehrung durch Vögel Übertragung. Ist allmählich echt eine Pest, überwuchern selbst 3 mtr hohe Rhododendrons.


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Juli 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich nehme an Vermehrung durch Vögel Übertragung. Ist allmählich echt eine Pest, überwuchern selbst 3 mtr hohe Rhododendrons.


Das mit der Vermehrung durch Vögeln ist jetzt aber keine neue Erkenntnis


----------



## Blueser (16. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Samen die so krass aus?


Im Garten breitet sich das Zeug hauptsächlich durch Rhizome in der Erde aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Das mit der Vermehrung durch Vögeln ist jetzt aber keine neue Erkenntnis


Ich wollte genau das auch erst schreiben


----------



## hanzz (16. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Bei mir ist grad Beißpause und ich hab mich grad mal etwas umgeschaut. Um Mitternacht ist der Mond über hohen Scheunendächern aufgegangen und hinter mir steht so eine Infotafel über die Geschichte einer Mühle, in deren Nähe ich grad angle.
> War ein historisches Bild von angelndem Mühlenpersonal oder der - familie mit bei, das ich gerne mit euch teile....
> Anhang anzeigen 412464


Es scheint so, dass hier FKK und Angeln verbunden wurde.
Sieht irgendwie so aus, als wenn der Herr ganz links unbekleidet ist.


----------



## ragbar (16. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> als wenn der Herr ganz links unbekleidet ist.


Kommt der näher,würde ich die Stelle ihm überlassen.


----------



## Mescalero (16. Juli 2022)

Wärst du in Leibzisch würde ich sagen: "Na und?", aber FKK-Angeln im reaktionären Pott ist schon ein Ding.


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Juli 2022)

Bin fischlos zurück, die wespen haben meine tiefgefrorenen köfis belagert und in der prallen sonne wurde es unschön. Jetzt wird marmelade gekocjt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Nee, daß ist bestimmt ein Gastangler mit Tageskarte!  Würde mich interessieren, ob nach dem Foto einer von denen was gefangen hat... 

Bei mir kam heut morgen noch ein zweiter Döbel auf Fischfetzen, dann nichts mehr. Hab um 2.30 eingepackt. 
Für alle, die ein bißchen Glück und Petri Heil beim Angeln gebrauchen können:


----------



## thanatos (16. Juli 2022)

ja unser See hat sich von der Überdüngung erholt - ja sogar zu gut gab es erst gar kein Kraut nun ist es etwas zu viel
den Fischen gefällt es jedenfalls , ich gehe ja nur noch zur Entspannung angeln und freue mich über jedes Fischchen 
am Tag glaubt man es gibt sie gar nicht denn nicht mal Insekten an der Oberfläche werden genommen .
im Kraut braucht man nicht mal mehr was zum anfüttern es kommt selten vor das die Pose es schafft aufzustehen 
Plötzen und Rotfedern in allen Größen überwiegend aber klein leider aber auch die Barsche auf Spinner 
die Hechte scheinen gut zu überstehen - an einem Platz drei Stück 10 cm - 15 cm und der dritte 
war noch zu klein den Drilling zu fassen - hing nur an der Schwanzfeder . Der schönste Effekt :
unser "modernen " Angler gehen nun woanders ihre Köder ausfahren -.


----------



## Schmitz (16. Juli 2022)

Ich bin heute mal in den Fluss Geslippt, hartes Brot. Einen Zander und ein Hecht konnte ich mir erkämpfen.


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2022)

Nous sommes arrivé en France
Eine Woche Paylake pflastern.
Das wird ein Spaß. Dienstag Mittwoch 41°c und ich habe glaube ich noch nie mit so wenig Lust aufgebaut 
Gleich geht die Spomberei los, freu mich jetzt schon 
Krebse hochgradig aktiv, 5, 6h Überlebensdauer für eingestrumpfte Boilies wurde uns angesagt.







	

		
			
		

		
	
Immerhin hat unser Platz mehr Schatten als wir es in Erinnerung hatten.


Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt was bei dir geht. Bei mir schon wieder tote Hose seit dem Fisch gestern, will einfach nicht in meinen Kopf rein wieso ich nicht mal ne richtig geile und fischreiche Session auf die Reihe bekomme...


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2022)

Erwartungen sind gering, viel zu warm und Graser wollen wir nicht, ergo keine Partikel, nur Boilies...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Klar, Wetter ist übel. Aber Frankreich und dann noch Paylake setzt ja grundlegend schonmal ne ganze andere Basis


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2022)

Besuch gleich nen Kumpel und fahre so gegen 21 Uhr erneut an den Main.

Fuß schaut schon wesentlich besser aus ^^


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

jkc wo biste eigentlich und was zahlt man da für ne Woche?


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2022)

Frag besser nicht   
Sind am Iles³
Haben noch zum Preis vom Buchungsjahr 2020 für dieses und nächstes Jahr gebucht und da war es schon 450€ / Woche und Kopf
Denke wenn man jetzt bucht sind es mindestens 500, wenn nicht 550€ die Woche.
Sonst haben wir an anderen Seen immer so zwischen 250 und 350€ pro Person gezahlt.


----------



## Skott (16. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Frag besser nicht
> Sind am Iles³
> Haben noch zum Preis vom Buchungsjahr 2020 für dieses und nächstes Jahr gebucht und da war es schon 450€ / Woche und Kopf
> Denke wenn man jetzt bucht sind es mindestens 500, wenn nicht 550€ die Woche.
> Sonst haben wir an anderen Seen immer so zwischen 250 und 350€ pro Person gezahlt.


Uih, für den Kurs gehe ich aber lieber irgendwo Lachse fischen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Heftig! Na dann gönn ich dir jeden Fisch (natürlich sonst auch, nur Meterhechte haste langsam genug)


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Skott schrieb:


> Uih, für den Kurs gehe ich aber lieber irgendwo Lachse fischen...


Irgendwo geht das sicher, aber längst nicht überall.  

Gibt vermutlich Lachsgewässer wo man auch ne Null dranhängen kann.



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Na dann gönn ich dir jeden Fisch


Die gönn ich ihm unabhängig vom Preis der Angelerlaubnis.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Hab ich doch eben auch geschrieben


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Uih, für den Kurs gehe ich aber lieber irgendwo Lachse fischen...


Das was ich bisher an Lachsfischerei selbst erlebt habe war ähnlich albern wie hier am Paylake, nur war dabei noch viel weniger Platz zwischen den Anglern


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Heute Abend bis Morgen Früh bin ich an die Regnitz gefahren, mit je einer halben Grundel geht es auf Wels und Großaal. 
Habe meine Würmer zuhause vergessen, Mist! 

Auch hier die Krebse hyperaktiv.... 
An alle die am Wasser sind oder erst noch hinkommen, ein fettes Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## jkc (16. Juli 2022)

Unter Wasser geht's hier richtig ab 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Roter Sumpfkrebs, richtig fette Exemplare
Kollege hat die Köder paar Minuten unter der Rutenspitze hängen, Zack weg.
Ich habe überall Tigernussies draufgeschraubt, darf ich zwar nicht füttern, aber ich angel lieber mit schlechten Ködern als mit gar keinen.
Selbst Pop Ups sind schnell weg.


----------



## bw1 (16. Juli 2022)

Moin,
ich versuche es heute auch mal, mit zwei kleinen Köfis quasi unter der Rutenspitze. Wassertiefe ist hier so 0,8 bis 1,0 m.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einer auf Grund, einer ein Stück drüber - mal schauen! Ein Aal wäre schön, ein Miniwels weniger. Petri an die anderen Aktiven!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Unter Wasser geht's hier richtig ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puh dat is ja zum Kübeln...Paar Krebse sind ok, aber das? Bräuchte ich auch nicht.

Hard Hookbaits gehen auch nicht?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Über meiner Grundelschwanzhälfte scheinen die grad zu kämpfen oder die Krebse stapeln sich drüber! 
Hoffentlich hat diese Aktivität bald ein Ende... 
Grad schwimmt ne Bisam vorbei, die sind mir fast am liebsten, zupfen nie am Köder (Wurm, Köfi) herum und nerven so nicht....


----------



## Blueser (16. Juli 2022)

Roter Sumpfkrebs: Ich würde auf Krebsteller oder Korb umsteigen. Sind auch lecker und auf Grund ihrer Färbung spart man beim Kochen einiges an Energie ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Toll, jetzt hab ich Bock aufn Krebsteller...Blueser macht mir spät Abends immer Appetit


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2022)

So
Ruten scharf 

Einmal Grundel einmal Wurm


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Selbst Pop Ups sind schnell weg.



Wir haben Dank eines Wollhandkrabbenproblems (das war vor 15 Jahren) sogar mit Holzkugel geangelt und gefangen.
Die Holzkugel wurde aufgebohrt ein/zwei Wochen in Dip eingelegt und in die Bohrung der Holzkugel wurde ein Stück Schwamm mit Dip getränkt reingesteckt.
Das hat prima geklappt bis 30 Pfund (waren die größten im See) und unzählige Kleinere, für eine spontan Aktion leider ein wenig zu Aufwendig in der Vorbereitung.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Juli 2022)

Was für Holz war das denn, Balsaholz?


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2022)

Oh Mann 

Hocke zwischen zwei Bäumen und die Fledermäuse feiern direkt an den Rutenschnüren…


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was für Holz war das denn, Balsaholz?



Da haben wir Holzkugeln aus dem Bastelladen genommen, die die wir hatten waren aus Buche 20mm Durchmesser


Gruß Frank


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Krebse hochgradig aktiv, 5, 6h Überlebensdauer für eingestrumpfte Boilies wurde uns angesagt.


Klingt jetzt aber nicht sooo übel. In der Ostsee im Sommer musst du oftmals alle 15 Minuten deine Ruten neu bestücken.
Du musst da ja nur nachts einmal raus und alles neu beködern


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. Juli 2022)

Puh Leute, jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder wach...

Wollte mich grad hinlegen und gucke nochmal ausm Zelt aufs Wasser. Dann sehe ich ich wie ein Auto anhält und 3 Leute mit Kopflampe am Ufer langlaufen. Erst dachte ich mir nichts dabei, ist gestern auch schon vorgekommen das mitten in der Nacht noch Leute zum Angeln herkommen. Ich gucke und sehe, wie die schnurstracks auf mein Zelt zukommen...Ich dachte mir nur "Ach du scheiße..." Ich hab richtig Puls und mega Schiss bekommen da ich halt alleine bin...

Naja dann stellte sich heraus: Fischereiaufsicht 

Man ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen, könnt ihr euch kaum vorstellen. Wer zur Hölle kann auch ahnen, dass nachts um 23:30 die Fischeraufsicht vorbeikommt 

Aber: Hut ab vor dem Verein, dass nenn ich mal ne Fischereiaufsicht. Schwarzangler haben hier keine Chance, top


----------



## DenizJP (16. Juli 2022)

Grad run auf Köfi aber leider verhauen 

Schleim am Vorfach 

Aal oder Wels


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Man ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen, könnt ihr euch kaum vorstellen. Wer zur Hölle kann auch ahnen, dass nachts um 23:30 die Fischeraufsicht vorbeikommt



Wir haben auch schon Nachts kontrolliert dann kam die Frage "Wieso kontrollieren sie Nachts???" wir so na sie angeln ja auch Nachts. Bislang ist aber noch nie was wildes vorgefallen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

Ja aber versetz dich in meine Situation. Das war echt gruselig im ersten Moment


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

Ich wurde in meinem ersten Jahr in raunheim unter der Autobahnbrücke um 4 Uhr morgens von der Polizei kontrolliert


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

Jetzt aber 

Schöner 70er


----------



## bw1 (17. Juli 2022)

Hm. Bei mir totale Nullnummer, ein bisschen was hätte ich eigentlich schon erwartet. Gleich wied eingepackt.


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

Bei mir auch „nur“ 4 Bisse bisher seit 21 Uhr 

So richtig anlaufen tuts net


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juli 2022)

Petri, Deniz! Hast ja mal wieder gut vorgelegt, wird von mir schwer zu toppen sein... In 4h kann noch viel passieren.... 

Ich finde Kontrollen von der Fischereiaufsicht Nachts zwar ganz prima, aber ich kann mich ganz in Vincent hineinversetzen! Irgendwie hast du bestimmt mit Flucht oder Kampf gehadert, kann ich mir vorstellen... 

Ich hab mal folgendes erlebt : Ich sitze eines Nachts am Happurger Baggersee in der Nähe eines Badesteges. Da kommt einer mit Stirnlampe, geht an mir vorbei, grüßt höflich und geht auf den Steg, den ich von meinem Platz nicht einsehen konnte. 
Ich dachte, der will schwimmen gehen oder pennen, weil der ziemlich lange blieb. 
Am nächsten Morgen gehe ich auf den Steg und schwingen etwas die Spinnrute, da habe ich plötzlich eine gespannte Schnur am Drilling... 

Es stellte sich heraus, daß der nächtliche Besucher ein Schwarzangler war, der beköderte Montagen ausgelegt hat, an der sogar 2 Karpfen hingen! Denen konnte ich die Freiheit wiedergeben... 
Nachtkontrollen haben daher für mich Sinn und Zweck, aber ob die Fischereiaufsicht dabei Schwarzangler auf frischer Tat betrifft, bleibt fraglich...


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

Danke - Nummer zwei auf Wurm ist auch nun da

PS: ich werde von Füchsen belagert…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juli 2022)

Petri!  Erst die Fledermäuse, jetzt Füchse, toll! Mich hat grad ein Igel besucht... Hätte ich meine Würmer nicht vergessen, wäre bei mir bestimmt auch Fisch da! Habe hier eigentlich nur auf Wurm gefangen, obwohl ein Vereinskollege hier zuletzt auf Fischfetzen einen 80er und einen 94er gefangen hat! 

Vielleicht lassen sich deine Füchse fotografieren?


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

Nee sind wieder weg. Vermutlich Jungfüchse

Feierabend nun - gab noch nen dicken 70er auf Wurm


----------



## fishhawk (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> nur war dabei noch viel weniger Platz zwischen den Anglern


Ich war früher zu solchen Terminen wie Vatertag, Pfingsten etc. auch an einem Paylake.

Da hatte ich 150 m Abstand zum nächsten Angler und noch ordentlich Bewuchs dazwischen.

Am Vereins/Verbandsgewässer hätte man da locker ne Null abziehen können.



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> und 3 Leute mit Kopflampe


Gut  nachvollziehbar, dass die nachts nicht alleine auf Patrouille gehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

Klar, würd ich nicht anders machen


----------



## derporto (17. Juli 2022)

Mitten in der Nacht mit der Kopflampe herumstreunende Kontrolleure gibts bei uns gottseidank nicht. Hier auf dem Land wird viel über die Aufmerksamkeit der Vereinsmitglieder und Anwohner geregelt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juli 2022)

Hab noch bis um 5.00 gemacht, außer einem brachialen Biß auf die 7-cm Grundel, den ich nicht verwerten konnte, kam nichts mehr. 
War trotzdem eine schöne, ruhige Nacht und die Mondlampe hat auch nicht gestört. 
Beim nächstenmal werde ich etwas Igelfutter mitnehmen, vielleicht besucht mich ja mal eine Mecki-Familie, dann fällt ein evtl. erneutes Schneidern auch gar nicht so schwer....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

jkc und, wie isset Wetter und mitte Fische?


----------



## jkc (17. Juli 2022)

Jou, Wetter ist mit knapp über 30 Grad noch relativ entspannt und das schöne, bis jetzt zum Nachmittag haben wir hier auf unserem Platz komplett Schatten, Sonne kommt jetzt gleich, bin gerade schon erste Mal mit dem Stuhl umgezogen.
Mo, Di wird am schlimmsten mit um 40°c.
Mit den Fischen auch gar nicht so übel, hier bei uns gegen 4.00 Uhr nen fetten Graser mit geschätzt knapp unter 20kg bei meinem Kollegen und unsere anderen 2 haben 1 Graser und 3 Carps, dafür, dass letzte Woche bei uns 4 und bei denen 7 Fische rausgenommen sind wie gesagt echt gar nicht schlecht. 
Habe gerade mal 20 Köder eingestrumpft, auf blanke Tigernuss nur die Graser.




Der Chillfaktor ist relativ hoch, habe gestern z.B. nur die halbe Ration gespombt.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

Klingt ja erstmal nicht so verkehrt. So lange zumindest einer aus der Truppe fängt ist ja schonmal gut. Hauptsache man sieht nen paar geile Fische. So sehe ich das zumindest immer.

Bei mir ging, kurz vorm Einpacken, tatsächlich auch noch einer. Aber nur im Kescher fotografiert, Abhakmatte wollt ihr kurz vorm Abbau nicht wieder einsauen. War eh nurn kleiner Fisch, schätze um die 15 Pfund


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Gester wollte ich nicht raus, ü 60km/h Wind, das macht keinen Spaß. Aber heute.
Mal sehen wie viel h ich senke.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juli 2022)

Cool Zokker, freue mich auf Eimerbilder.......obwohl dein letzter Trip ja schon Mega war !!!!


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Ja Günter, das ist wohl kaum zu überberbieten. Möchte ich auch nicht. 
Senken ging super, viele Ukis und Gründis, lag wohl am starken Wind gestern. 





Angeln scharf


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2022)

So, bin jetzt an einem neuen Gewässer angekommen, ca 10 ha groß und ich scheine der Einzige hier zu sein. Erstmal einen Platz ausgesucht und nun Aufbau.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

Hammer!


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Petri Heil kridkram  

Ich hab erst mal aufmunitioniert. 




Prost


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2022)

Mit soviel Bissen rechne ich nicht Zokker! Mein Arzt hat ja gemeint ich soll mich schonen, hoffentlich gibt es ( keinen) aufregenden Drill!
Das Gewässer ist eingezäunt und man braucht einen Schlüssel fürs Schloss. Hier im  Leipziger Verband gibt es viele Gewässer mit Schliesssystem. Den Schlüssel bestellt man übern Verein, kostet einmalig 7 €, wenn es noch so ist.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. Juli 2022)

Ich will mal hoffen, Mathias, daß du deinen Eimer gegen eine Tonne oder so, ausgewechselt hast! Was nimmst du für eine Hakengröße und Vorfachmaterial /stärke?

Ich bin ja mal schon sehr gespannt, ob diese Nacht genauso (oder mehr!) erfolgreicher wird, wie deine letzte....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

Gibts bei mir im neuen Verein auch. Ca fie Hälfte der Seen sind mit Schlüssel. Den muss ich mir demnächst mal holen, kostet bei mir einmalig 12€, macht den Bock auch nicht fett.

Aber richtig schönes Gewässer kridkram
Auf Karpfen nen Ansitz oder was ist geplant?


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was nimmst du für eine Hakengröße und Vorfachmaterial /stärke?


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal schon sehr gespannt, ob diese Nacht genauso (oder mehr!) erfolgreicher wird, wie deine letzte...


Ja bin ich auch. Der Wind drückt aber heute nicht in die Bucht, kommt aus N. 
Eigentlich will ich gar nicht so viele und dicke Aale haben. 1-2 blanke um die 70 und ich bin glücklich ...  und wenn nicht dann auch.


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2022)

Momentan hab ich Tigernüsse und Tauwurm dran, über Nacht Köfi und Köfi-wurm mix. Der erste Karpfen ist gelandet auf........richtig, Tauwurm, hatte 69cm.


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2022)

So wählerisch bin ich nicht Zokker! Ich nehme es wie es kommt.


----------



## hanzz (17. Juli 2022)

Bisschen das Wochenende ausklingen lassen mit nem Twtchi am Kanal


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Petri kridkram. 

Nachtangelstelle erreicht. Liege so 100m neben der Stelle vom letzten Mal. Nicht unter Land, 150m vom Ufer entfernt. Hat alles hier eine Tiefe, 1m.
Mal sehen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. Juli 2022)

Na dann , lass die Spiele beginnen !


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2022)

Wird nicht lange dauern, da kommt das erste Bild. Ich muss mich hier überraschen lassen, Aal und Zander soll drin sein.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Juli 2022)

Angefixt vom ausgeschlitzten Fisch vom Donnerstag morgen sitze ich nun auch wieder am Wasser. Mal schauen ob was kommt. 






Petri allen die auch grad am Wasser sind.


----------



## zokker (17. Juli 2022)

Erster Biss. Hat so 20m Schnur genommen. Zog dann wieder los, hing aber nicht. Hat so 10min gedauert. War wohl eine Strippe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Juli 2022)

Schade! Ich zweifle allerdings nicht daran, dass wir heut nochn Schlängler zu Gesicht bekommen werden


----------



## kridkram (17. Juli 2022)

Ich kann hier wunderbar die Flieger beobachten die in Leipzig starten oder landen. Ansonsten Totenstille, selbst die Gänseschwärme geben jetzt Ruhe.


----------



## Niklas32 (17. Juli 2022)

In der Nähe von dem Gewässer wo ich grad bin ist eine Wohnsiedlung. Ich sitze schön mit dem Rücken dorthin. 
Eben hat da jemand eine Rakete steigen lassen. So schnell bin ich sonst nicht einmal bei einem Biss aus meinem Stuhl hoch…


----------



## DenizJP (17. Juli 2022)

War heute mit nem Kollegen angeln am Main.

Dabei waren mein 6 Jähriger und sein 5 Jähriger Sohn..

bin froh wieder daheim zu sein..


----------



## kridkram (18. Juli 2022)

Hatte gerade wieder einen Karpfen von ca 50 cm, hab jetzt komplett auf Köfi umgestellt.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2022)

Und hier gab es einen Doppelbiss. Einer ist abgerissen, hier gibt es Muscheln, kannst nix machen. 
Ü80






Aber richtig losballern wie letzte Nacht ist nicht.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2022)

Hab mich umverlegt. Der Wind hat gedreht.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2022)

Ist gut hell.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Juli 2022)

Endlich an Land den kleinen. Halb 4 ballerte die Rute auf einem von mir erstmals genutztem Spot los. Rute aufgenommen und fühlte sich direkt komisch an. Entweder ausgestiegen und nen dickes Krautbündel oder er hängt irgendwo. Nach 20-30 Metern Schnur war dann auch klar, dass er oder die Montage festhing. Es war nämlich vom Fisch überhaupt nichts zu spüren. 
Nach einigem hin und her habe ich mich dann entkleidet und bin ins schwarze Wasser gestiegen. Etwa auf halber Entfernung zum Spot war die Schnur zwei mal um einen Ast gewickelt und der Fisch schwamm 2 Meter daneben. Nachdem ich die Schnur frei hatte, habe ich ihm etwa 3 Meter Schnur gegeben und habe ihn bis zum Ufer hinterhergezogen. Am Ufer wurde er dann wieder wach und ich konnte nebenbei die verbliebene Schnur aufspulen und noch ne Minute über die Rute drillen. 
Damit habe ich meine neue Rute im zweiten Ansitz eingeweiht, der Fisch hat es gut überstanden und ich weiß nicht, wann ich zuletzt so happy war einen Fisch im Kescher zu haben  

Petri zu den schicken Aalen zokker und zu den Karpfen kridkram


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juli 2022)

Dickes Petri Niklas32 ! Den hast du dir wirklich redlich verdient. Bloß gut, dass Sommer ist...


----------



## Niklas32 (18. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bloß gut, dass Sommer ist...


Auf jeden Fall. Ich musste mir hier auch schonmal einen Fisch Anfang mai erschwimmen.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (18. Juli 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Ich bin heute mal in den Fluss Geslippt, hartes Brot. Einen Zander und ein Hecht konnte ich mir erkämpfen.
> Anhang anzeigen 412512
> Anhang anzeigen 412513
> Anhang anzeigen 412514
> Anhang anzeigen 412515


Petri zum Zander und Hecht.
Sieht mir nach der Maas aus wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Aufem Echolot sehe ich 10,1 Meter Tiefe, hat der Zander auf 10 Meter gebissen? Dann würde sich das mit meiner Vermutung , dass die nun tiefer stehen decken.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2022)

Petri Niklas, den hast du dir verdient. 

Ich hatte noch 2 heute Morgen um 5. Einer war aber zu klein.


----------



## Schmitz (18. Juli 2022)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander und Hecht.
> Sieht mir nach der Maas aus wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Aufem Echolot sehe ich 10,1 Meter Tiefe, hat der Zander auf 10 Meter gebissen? Dann würde sich das mit meiner Vermutung , dass die nun tiefer stehen decken.



War Maas, die Fische stehen 4m, auf 5m schon keine Echos, bin durch den Drill was in die Mitte getrieben.
Es steht alles flach.


----------



## kridkram (18. Juli 2022)

So Ansitz beendet am neuen Gewässer. Früh gab es nochmal 2 Karpfen, einer so um 45 und ein besserer im Drill ausgestiegen. 
Leider nix auf Köfi.


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2022)

Moin hier jetzt auch der erste Karpfen.
Nachdem gestern Abend richtig scheiße lief und ich 4 Spombs hintereinander in den See geballert habe.
Abends wieder ein richtiges Graser-Schiff bei meinem Kollegen und heute morgen dann zwei Pieper mit 30 Sekunden Abstand auf die jwd Rute mit einzelner Tigernuss.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Abends noch etwas am Ufer langgestakst, neben den unzähligen Krebsen auch relativ viele Hechte, die meisten so um die 35cm, einer um die 70 und hier der kleinste:








Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juli 2022)

Hammer, fettes Petri mein Freund!! 
Auch super Fotos im Allgemeinen! 

Btw: Hab auch die Vass Wathose. Für den Preis unschlagbar und genau richtig fürs Karpfenfischen


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2022)

Danke, danke.
Jo, habe die Hose erst seit dieser Saison, aber erster Eindruck ist sehr gut und ich hoffe, dass sie länger als die 2 Jahre durchhält, die die Neoprendinger schaffen.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juli 2022)

Hab meine jetzt knapp 1,5 Jahre und bestimmt 50 Angeltage im Einsatz gehabt, immernoch tadellos. Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die seien irgendwo undicht, aber ich glaub das ist einfach Feuchtigkeit da man doch sehr schnell schwitzt in den Dingern.

Für den Preis aber top und man kann sie halt so geil runterkrempeln, genau deshalb ist sie auch so gut fürs Karpfenfischen.


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juli 2022)

Feierabend? Ich dachte du fährst schon wieder los


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juli 2022)

Tolle Fische Jungs!!!
Allen Fängern ein ganz *Fettes Petri !!!*
Bin gestern aus dem Urlaub zurück, will diese Woche dann auch mal…

Zokkers fetter Aal hat mich besonders beeindruckt, der Umfang einfach mega dick !!!

Fettes Petri Matthias   …
Deine Fänge bestätigen ein gutes Aaljahr bei dir, weiter so !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412239
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Juli 2022)

Also hat der Vollmond, der jetzt wieder am Abnehmen ist, nach den Fängen der letzten Woche rein gar nichts mit der Ausrede zu tun, daß Aale bei Vollmond nur schlecht oder gar nicht beißen! 

Allerdings ist (bei mir) der Mond erst ab 00.00 bis 00.30 aufgegangen. 
Mathias, verwendest du für deine selbstgebundenen Haken ein Rig-Book wie dieses hier? Da passen 10 - 20 Vorfachhaken rein.  Als Vorfachmaterial empfehle ich diese besonders abriebfeste (insbesondere bei Muschelansammlungen!) geflochtene Schnur von Mika, ist bei mit noch nie gerissen (im Main-Donau-Kanal gibt's viele scharfe Dreikant-M.) 














Früher habe ich fast immer sehr umständlich meinen 20l Eimer direkt mit Wasser befüllt. 
Dabei habe ich mich an Brennnesseln vernesselt, nasse Füße geholt und mußte den schweren Eimer die Böschung oder so hochwuchten... 

Gehört jetzt schon länger der Vergangenheit an. Ich habe mir einen 5l-Falteimer gekauft, an dem einige Meter Seil dranhängen und mit dem ich sicher und bequem den großen Eimer befülle, zudem kann ich so schnell die Abhakmatte naß machen. 

Tips, wie die Angelvorbereitung einfacher und leichter nicht sein kann... !


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2022)

Läuft, der erste Peak mit 40°c ist überstanden


----------



## hanzz (18. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Läuft, der erste Peak mit 40°c ist überstanden


geschätzt n ca. 170 Pfünder in der Abhakmatte ?


----------



## jkc (18. Juli 2022)

+10


----------



## DenizJP (18. Juli 2022)

...also ein Leichtgewicht


----------



## zokker (18. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mathias, verwendest du für deine selbstgebundenen Haken ein Rig-Book wie dieses hier?


nö, ich nehme alte Verpackungen von Vorfachhaken



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Als Vorfachmaterial empfehle ich diese besonders abriebfeste (insbesondere bei Muschelansammlungen!) geflochtene Schnur von Mika, ist bei mit noch nie gerissen (im Main-Donau-Kanal gibt's viele scharfe Dreikant-M.)



mein 35er Vorfach ist auch noch nie gerissen ... die Hauptschnur reißt selten mal


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. Juli 2022)

Petri allen fängern. Vor allen Dingen Zokker wieder Mal ne geile Aal Nacht. Langsam kommst du mit den sauer gekochten gut über den Winter  

Ich war heute eine bisschen mit der Blinker-Peitsche unterwegs. 4 Hornhechte gab es. Jetzt wird das Kram weggepackt. Übermorgen geht's nach Hause.


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2022)

Heute mal mit naturköder auf Platte und Wölfe - wünscht mir Glück!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Juli 2022)

Das sind aber paar fette Tauwürmer


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das sind aber paar fette Tauwürmer


Das mein Freund ist Plattfisch-Candy aka Wattwurm. Und ich habe absolut keine Ahnung warum die das nicht wollen


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Juli 2022)

Marina Wendtorf?


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2022)

Der darf noch ein bisschen wachsen


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Marina Wendtorf?


Wangerooge


----------



## daci7 (18. Juli 2022)

Nr. 2 ebenso


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2022)

Das fischeb ist doch noch stressig geworden mit einsetzender Flut. Insgesamt gab es 5 Wölfe wovon zwei wohl Maß gehabt hätten, aber mMn doch noch zu lütt waren.
Zum Abschluss gab es einen kuriosen Beifang - das hätte wohl mein bisher bestes Seafood Menue ergeben, wenn ich nen Wolf mitgenommen hätte und den Kollegen dazu gemacht hätte. Ich habe aber absolut keine Ahnung von den Regularien diesbezüglich, bin in ner Vollpension untergebracht und hab ihn deswegen mal gehen lassen 
Imposante Tierchen!


----------



## Zmann (19. Juli 2022)

Ich war mal wieder im Kindergarten...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juli 2022)

Clever fotografiert, könnt auch n meter + sein, aber ehrlich biste ja  

Spaß beiseite. Fisch ist Fisch, petruschka!


----------



## ragbar (19. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Regularien diesbezüglich,


Mind.maß 11cm,gemessen wird Thorax von Kopfspitze bis Schwanzansatz (*ohne Gewähr*) ,derzeit Schonzeit in der Nordsee vom 05.07-31.08,eiertragende Weibchen ganzjährig in

*Schleswig-Holstein*

in Niedersachsen,wozu Wangerooge zählt,ist der Homard  augenscheinlich nicht gelistet.

Quelle:










						Aktuelle Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße aller Bundesländer - BLINKER
					

Fischereigesetz ist Ländersache und die Schonzeit ist unterschiedlich. Ob Hecht, Zander, oder Barsch, hier findest Du alle Schonzeiten aller Bundesländer!




					www.blinker.de
				




Wie das jetzt immer auch ist,ob groß genug oder Schonzeit ja oder nein ,ich find gut,daß Du den Kollegen releast hast, mangels Verstecke haben die es in der Nordsee nicht leicht.


----------



## derporto (19. Juli 2022)

daci7 Über deinen Beitrag habe ich mich extrem gefreut! Schöne Bilder, schöne Wölfe, schöner Hummer. Nicht Frankreich, nicht Den Helder, nicht Cornwall - Wangerooge! Sehr sehr schön daci7 und genau das was ich schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder vorhabe aber nicht realisiere.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Juli 2022)

Auf Wangerooge hab ich früher auch mal geangelt, das war, glaub ich, im Oktober und November. Habs mit tiefgeführten Kunstködern versucht, mein "einzigster Fang" war eine an einer Drillingsspitze aufgespießte Krabbe...


----------



## seatrout61 (19. Juli 2022)

Petri und schönen Urlaub...Hast du die "Wölfe" mit Brandungsgeschirr/Wattwurm gefangen? Auf Sylt angeln die Locals mit leichtem Spinngeschirr...nur mal so als Idee.


----------



## daci7 (19. Juli 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Petri und schönen Urlaub...Hast du die "Wölfe" mit Brandungsgeschirr/Wattwurm gefangen? Auf Sylt angeln die Locals mit leichtem Spinngeschirr...nur mal so als Idee.


Jo, hier sind die Locals auch mit der Spinne unterwegs und gefangen wird wohl auch nicht schlecht. Hab selbst schon einige Fänge bestaunen können. Werd ich heut Abend auch wieder probieren, aber gestern war mir einfach nach Brandeln 
Und die Watties hier sind 1a - selbst gesammelt natürlich von mir und meinen kleinen Trüffelschweinen. Das ist ne astreine Kinderbeschäftigung 
Gern hätte ich noch Sandaal angeboten, da die Haltbarkeit der Watties doch echt beschränkt ist - alle 5-10 min muss neu geködert werden ... 
Groetjes
David


----------



## jkc (19. Juli 2022)

Also hier bewegt sich nix. 
Habe gestern die Spodkombo auf 30er Mono gewechselt und abends dann erstmals anständig gefüttert; Lief mit der Schnur überraschend gut und fühlt sich wesentlich sicherer an als die zuvor genutzte dünne geflochtene - Absolut kein rasseln in den Ringen.






Nachts um 4.00 Uhr dann ein Störfall; Der hat sich mit ner abgerissenen Montage die er rumschleppte in meinem Haken aufgehängt, kam dann erst gut 100m verhalten mit, bis er dann den Turbo angestellt hat.
Kollege kam dann nach ner Zeit von hinten und fragt "warum gibt's Du dem soviel Schnur?"  Er dachte noch immer es sei ein Karpfen...
Dabei hat der Fisch leider ne weitere Rute von mir weggeflext und ne komplette Wurflänge Schnur inklusive Montage gecuttet.
Rausbekommen habe ich ihn dann auch nicht, da das Vorfach an dem er hing, gerissen ist. Immerhin ist der Fisch aber die rund 10m Schlagschnur und 140g Blei los die er mit rumgeschleppt hat.

Ab heute spätem Abend dann Wetterwechsel angesagt, zunächst Wind mit 5 bis 6bft und Temperatursturz um 17°c bis morgen Nachmittag. Hoffe das aktiviert sie...

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juli 2022)

Sollte, aber eigentlich müsste es dann paar Tage kühler sein. Wasser muss sich ja auch abkühlen.
Aber Wind ist ja auch schonmal sehr gut


----------



## Aalzheimer (19. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Heute mal mit naturköder auf Platte und Wölfe - wünscht mir Glück!
> Anhang anzeigen 412741
> Anhang anzeigen 412742


Danke fürs teilhaben lassen.    Richtig schöne Fänge. Wolfsbarsch habe ich auch nochmal auf meiner To-Do


----------



## ado (19. Juli 2022)

Kurze Frage an die Aal Profis. 
Sozusagen Vorbereitung fürs Live am Wasser - eher morgen. 
Ich hab einen kleineren Fluss, wie hier auch gepostet hab ich Ende April dort auch Aale gefangen (zwei Stück, ein Schnürsenkel und ein besserer). Leider waren das trotz mehrerer Versuche die einzigen Aale. Seit dem gab es an verschiedenen Stellen Döbel, Karpfen und kleine Waller als Beifang. Nur der Aal der da sein muss macht sich rar. 
Wo sucht ihr die Aale im Hochsommer? Tiefe Löcher? Tiefe Rinnen mit Strömung? Flach mit Strömung? Oder flache ruhige Bereiche? 
Probiert hab ich eigentlich schon alles und recht erfolglos. 
Aktuell fische ich hauptsächlich mit halben Köfis, da ich keine Würmer habe aktuell. 
Der Aal den ich zum Räuchern mitgenommen habe im April hatte zwei Kleinfische im Bauch. 
Bin gespannt auf eure Tips.


----------



## Seele (19. Juli 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Aal Profis.
> Sozusagen Vorbereitung fürs Live am Wasser - eher morgen.
> Ich hab einen kleineren Fluss, wie hier auch gepostet hab ich Ende April dort auch Aale gefangen (zwei Stück, ein Schnürsenkel und ein besserer). Leider waren das trotz mehrerer Versuche die einzigen Aale. Seit dem gab es an verschiedenen Stellen Döbel, Karpfen und kleine Waller als Beifang. Nur der Aal der da sein muss macht sich rar.
> Wo sucht ihr die Aale im Hochsommer? Tiefe Löcher? Tiefe Rinnen mit Strömung? Flach mit Strömung? Oder flache ruhige Bereiche?
> ...


Glaube ich weiß wo du fischst. Köfis passen dort schon. Direkt vor Unterständen mit viel Holz ist immer gut, die Wassertiefe ist dort eher nebensächlich. Aber im Sommer angel ich immer sehr ufernah und flach auf Aal. Meist zum Anfang der Session im Hellen und der Dämmerung noch nicht so gut, später dann perfekt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juli 2022)

Ist zwar nicht live vom Wasser, aber bei den Temperaturen wär ich ausnahmsweise mal nicht gerne am Wasser...ein Glück soll morgen Abend und Donnerstag morgens-mittags regnen, Freitag/Samstag dann runter auf 22/23°C. Lässt sich aushalten und ich hoffe, dass der Regen die Büffel aktiviert.

Gibt auf jeden Fall nen Ansitz auf Karpfen dieses Wochenende wieder, hoffe es geht was...Evtl reichen die Tage nicht aus um das Wasser für die Fische maßgeblich abzukühlen, aber solange ich nicht schwitze wien Schwein geht's auf jeden Fall los, obs beißt oder nicht


----------



## jkc (19. Juli 2022)

Trotz 41°c richtig cooler Nachmittag, bin das Ufer etwas langgestakst und dann relativ zügig auf ein mega neugieriges Rudel Barsche um die 25cm gestoßen, dann schnell zurück die Cam geholt dabei aber leider natürlich jede Menge Staub aufgewirbelt.








Etwas weiter haben ich einen ca. 60er Hecht im brusthohem Wasser stehen sehen aber leider verscheucht, aber im gleichen Moment kam mir ein end40er Barsch entgegen, habe dann lange da ausgeharrt um zu warten bis sich die Trübung legt und es kam mehrfach ein Trupp von 4 Fischen zwischen 40 und Ende 40 gucken und bis etwa 1m an mich ran, hat aber leider für keine tauglichen Bilder gereicht, da ich die Kamera nicht bewegen konnte ohne sie zu verscheuchen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Als das Wasser wieder richtig klar war, sind sie leider nicht mehr zurück gekommen, aber dafür ein vielleicht 40er Hecht der paar Meter hinter mir im Flachwasser Beute geschlagen hat.





Später am Abend wurds dann auch nochmal spaßig. Spomben bei 38°c Föhn mit 4-6bft.




20.00 Uhr
	

		
			
		

		
	





22.00 Uhr

Ich sag mal so, ich bin platt aber optimistisch. 
Kollege hat erneut einen Graser gefangen, noch während ich gespombt habe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Blueser (19. Juli 2022)

Ich freue mich über jeden Karpfenangler, welcher mit abartigen Futtermengen die Karpfen mästet. Ich fange die Brocken dann mit einer einfachen Posenmontage auf Wurm ...


----------



## hanzz (19. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ein vielleicht 40er Hecht


Wer hätte gedacht, dass du mal mit so kleinen Hechten eine Begegnung hast.   
Nee. Klasse Aufnahmen, trotz des trüben aufgewirbelten Wassers. 
Barsche sind einfach die schönsten Süßwasserfische in Europas Gewässern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich freue mich über jeden Karpfenangler, welcher mit abartigen Futtermengen die Karpfen mästet. Ich fange die Brocken dann mit einer einfachen Posenmontage auf Wurm ...


Gut das sich immer dezent füttere. "Kleine Köder großflächig". Ca 30-50 Boilies pro Spot im Sommer. Fische sollen sich ja nicht auf 1m2 sattfressen


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gibt es eine Hand voll Aalpellets in Höhe der Posen. Und das höchstens drei mal pro Abend. Aber eventuell ist das der Grund, dass die Aale bei uns so klein sind . Die fetten Karpfen sind nur Beifang, wenn auch ganz willkommen  ...


----------



## derporto (20. Juli 2022)

Sitze mit meinem Bruder auf der Kiesbank. Morgen wird sich zeigen ob das Antibrumm gewirkt hat. 7 Aale, davon 4 zum mitnehmen sowie ein 61er Klodeckel, welcher sich den Wurm leider so tief inhaliert hatte, dass er nun zu Frikadellen wird. Gute 20 Grundeln kamen wohl auch noch dazu, ein ordentlicher Wurmvorrat empfiehlt sich aktuell. Alles in allem ein sehr schöner, fischreicher Abend. Jetzt gehts gleich heimwärts.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Juli 2022)

Schöner Lokusdeckel und feine Schlängler


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es eine Hand voll Aalpellets in Höhe der Posen. Und das höchstens drei mal pro Abend. Aber eventuell ist das der Grund, dass die Aale bei uns so klein sind . Die fetten Karpfen sind nur Beifang, wenn auch ganz willkommen  ...


Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht. Dass die Aalpellets auf den Zielfisch genau die entgegengesetzte Wirkung haben. Also wenn du wirklich sicher sein willst nichts oder wenig zu fangen, kaufe das Zeug.  

Wenn es dann auch noch Karpfen anzieht, ein Grund mehr es für die Kollegen im Regal liegen zu lassen


----------



## aalbert65 (20. Juli 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Glaube ich weiß wo du fischst. Köfis passen dort schon. Direkt vor Unterständen mit viel Holz ist immer gut, die Wassertiefe ist dort eher nebensächlich. Aber im Sommer angel ich immer sehr ufernah und flach auf Aal. Meist zum Anfang der Session im Hellen und der Dämmerung noch nicht so gut, später dann perfekt.


----------



## Angelfreak (20. Juli 2022)

Nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz war ich heute Nacht auch mal wieder am See....Bis morgens 3 Uhr leider keinen Zupfer auf meinen Zielfisch Aal.
Sowohl auf Tauwurm als auch auf Köfi.
Der See war auch total tot....nahezu 0 Oberflächenaktivität bis auf den Biber....Ich denke, ich werde es heute nochmal probieren...

Zu den Aalpellets: Ich kann sagen, ich hatte mit den Dingern Erfolg. Habe es damit erstmalig vor 3 Jahren probiert...Habe damit oder mit Hilfe, in der Saison ca. 60 Aale gefangen, wovon  15 mitgenommen hatte....in den Folgejahren war dann der Erfolg deutlich überschaubarer. Besonders verlockend schienen die Pellet auch für die Brassen zu sein..
Momentan arbeite ich mit Blutmehl als Grundfutter und "Attraktor" für den Köder...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Juli 2022)

Gestern Nacht wars viel zu heiß, bzw den ganzen Tag über. Kein Wunder das da nix ging


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Juli 2022)

Aale mögen warme Nächte, da brauchst du nur den Eimer hinstellen und die springen von allein da rein …


----------



## derporto (20. Juli 2022)

Kann übrigens mitteilen, Antibrumm hat sich bewährt. Trotz dessen wir in Schwärmen von Stechmücken, Kriebelmücken und sonstigem Getier saßen, keine Stiche oder Bisse. Haben einige der Grundeln übrigens auf Haselnusszweige gereiht und noch am Gewässer gegrillt und verspeist. Wirklich lecker.


----------



## jkc (20. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gut das sich immer dezent füttere.


Wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich grundsätzlich auch Freund kleiner Futtermengen bin, ja sie regelrecht feiere.
Wir warten noch darauf, dass jemand den Schalter umlegt. 
Heute Nacht Gewitter und schon den ganzen Tag Regen, mein Staudamm im Zelt ist schon überflutet.





Paar Fische waren auf dem Futter, so wie gestern auch schon, aber der große Ansturm blieb bisher aus.
Oh, gerade rumpelt es wieder in der Entfernung.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Juli 2022)

Hammer, ist doch mega geil! Bei so einer Hitze kanns doch gar nicht genug schütten.
Also wenn dat bei dir heut nicht rappelt weiß ich auch nicht mehr


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Kann übrigens mitteilen, Antibrumm hat sich bewährt. Trotz dessen wir in Schwärmen von Stechmücken, Kriebelmücken und sonstigem Getier saßen, keine Stiche oder Bisse. Haben einige der Grundeln übrigens auf Haselnusszweige gereiht und noch am Gewässer gegrillt und verspeist. Wirklich lecker.


kein Problem mit dem Zeug über die Hände am Köder?

soll doch alle Fischen verjagen?


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kein Problem mit dem Zeug über die Hände am Köder?
> 
> soll doch alle Fischen verjagen?


----------



## jkc (20. Juli 2022)

Regenpause
Krebse am Land auf Kreuzzügen




Grüße


----------



## derporto (20. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kein Problem mit dem Zeug über die Hände am Köder?
> 
> soll doch alle Fischen verjagen?



7 Aale hat es zumindest nicht gestört. Die von hanzz geposteten Videos verdeutlichen ganz gut, dass das Thema wohl ins Reich der Mythen gehört.


----------



## hanzz (20. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Regenpause
> Krebse am Land auf Kreuzzügen
> Anhang anzeigen 412897
> 
> Grüße


Kenn ich. Allerdings mit Wollis


----------



## DenizJP (20. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> 7 Aale hat es zumindest nicht gestört. Die von hanzz geposteten Videos verdeutlichen ganz gut, dass das Thema wohl ins Reich der Mythen gehört.


ok dann werd ich es doch mal testen.

Bisher immer Bammel gehabt


----------



## Blueser (20. Juli 2022)

In unseren überangelnden stehenden Gewässern habe ich über viele Jahre gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. In Fließgewässern kann ich mir aber vorstellen, dass da der Geruch weniger eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## thanatos (20. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Regenpause


man ick beneide Dir ,schick doch mal wat von dem Regen in unsere Wüste !
wünsche dir viel Glück .


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Heute Nacht Gewitter und schon den ganzen Tag Regen, mein Staudamm im Zelt ist schon überflutet.


Wow, echter Regen, es gibt ihn also doch noch 
Viel Erfolg euch allen !


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kenn ich. Allerdings mit Wollis



Das kann böse/schmerzhaft werden für die Fellnase, wenn die Krabbe erstmal zukneift dann macht so schnell auch nicht wieder die Kneifer auf selbst wenn die von der Krabbe abgetrennt werden, habe ich selbst an meinen Fingern beim Krabben suchen schmerzhaft feststellen müssen


Gruß Frank


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2022)

Mal bisschen später los.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Juli 2022)

Genial!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 412907
> Anhang anzeigen 412908
> 
> 
> Mal bisschen später los.


Na da bin ich gespannt auf die neuen Eimerbilder, viel Glück und Petri für Dich Zokker


----------



## ado (20. Juli 2022)

Neue Stelle - gleicher Fluss. Aktuell eine Rute tief eine flach. 
Hab leider das Gewitter im Rücken und n Stück zum Auto muss also evtl spontan abhauen. Mal gucken wie lang es mich lässt, ne Stunde etwa hab ich wohl noch laut Regenradar.


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2022)

Danke. 
Angeln sind noch nicht drin ...  aber ich war schon drin. Naja erfrischend ist es nicht gerade. Ich war heute schon 3 mal baden, an dem kleinen Fluss, da hat es erfrischende 18 Grad.


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2022)

Angeln scharf


----------



## ado (20. Juli 2022)

Bin wieder daheim - wurde ungemütlich. 

Hatte dann am Ende im Sturm und bei einsetzenden Regen tatsächlich noch nen Biss. Entpuppte sich dann aber als etwa 45cm länger Döbel. 
Leider kein Zielfisch aber immerhin Fisch


----------



## daci7 (20. Juli 2022)

Ebenso: Angeln scharf!


----------



## Astacus74 (20. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ebenso: Angeln scharf!



Na dann mal los zuppel was schönes raus  




Gruß Frank


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2022)

60er Aal im Regen


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2022)

Petri Heil daci7.

Petri Deniz. 

Ich hab mich verlegt.
Bisher noch nicht ein Zupper.
War gut Aktivität an der Oberfläche. Der Wind hat aber raus gedrückt.
Na mal sehen, ich liege jetzt Ausgang der Bucht auf 1,2m.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juli 2022)

Ich habe die Insel verlassen und bin Gerade wieder zu Hause angekommen. Es gießt. Ist das schön. Allen die draussen sind viel Erfolg.....


----------



## daci7 (21. Juli 2022)

So, die Flut drängt mich von der Buhne (da hab ich echt Respekt vor - wenn man 150m weit draußen ist und das Wasser plötzlich steigt ...) und außerdem sind die Würmer alle.
Ein Krawallbruder von ü60 ist mir vor den Füßen ausgestiegen und damit ist dieser Kollege mit knapp 45cm der Größte des Abends gewesen.




 Die Bisse waren brachial, die Fische leider meist nicht 
Aber man darf sich auf keinen Fall hinsetzen. Den Stuhl hätt ich also nicht schleppen brauchen.
Insgesamt waren es wieder ne Hand voll Fische, allerdings meist von dieser "Größe".




Jetzt geht's schnell ins Bettchen!
Leider ist die Wetterprognose garbicht gut für die kommenden Tage- mal sehen, ob ich noch mal loskomme.
Gute Nacht
David


----------



## Mescalero (21. Juli 2022)

Toller Fisch daci7 , ein herzliches Petri in den Hohen Norden!
Die Größe ist doch wurscht, hübsch sind auch die kleinen.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2022)

Fettes Petri. 

Und ich hatte nicht mehr mit gerechnet. Eben im hellen.


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte die Angeln noch 1h im Tiefen drin. Kommt aber nix mehr. Jetzt wird nur noch fotografiert. Einer reicht ja auch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

Hier regnets auch ENDLICH!!!
Man, das wurde aber auch sowas von Zeit...


----------



## kridkram (21. Juli 2022)

Bei uns hat es vor 1h mal für 10 min geregnet, aber auch nicht soviel. Eventuell fahre ich heute auch nochmal los zum angeln. Vielleicht versuche ich es wieder mal, das Projekt " Flussaal " umzusetzen! 
Morgen früh kauf ich mir endlich einen Trailer für mein Boot, dann brauch ich keinen mehr am Popo lecken! Allerdings wird das wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr, unsere Talsperre wird wohl erst im Winter voll werden.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Juli 2022)

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger!
Gestern Nacht hatten wir lediglich stärkeren Wind und am Nordwestlichen Horizont nur Wetterleuchten. Da Regenradar und Wirklichkeit unterschiedlicher Ansicht war, entschied ich mich, daheim zu bleiben.
Geregnet bzw. gewittert hats dann allerdings zu meiner Enttäuschung nicht, nur heute Morgen unwesentlich.
Schaffe es erst wieder Samstag Abend ans Wasser, dann soll mir das Wetter egal sein....


----------



## DenizJP (21. Juli 2022)

Ich geh vermutlich morgen Abend noch mal raus aber mit Spinnrute.

Kann jemand mir nen Foto von nem Zander schicken, ich hab inzwischen vergessen wie die aussehen


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2022)

Bis eben noch auf den Pirol angesessen. Jetzt ist aber Feierabend.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich geh vermutlich morgen Abend noch mal raus aber mit Spinnrute.
> 
> Kann jemand mir nen Foto von nem Zander schicken, ich hab inzwischen vergessen wie die aussehen


Dann müssen wir jkc auch nen paar Karpfenbilder schicken, der weiß ja auch gar nicht mehr wie die aussehen 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kann jemand mir nen Foto von nem Zander schicken, ich hab inzwischen vergessen wie die aussehen








						Zum wankelnden Ükel - Der Stammtisch für Friedfischangler
					

Du hättest dich auch einfach mit deinem "richtigen Namen" vorstellen sollen: Professor Tinca und gut wär's gewesen  Das würde wohl auch nicht so einfach funktionieren. er täte sagen "Na klar, mein Name ist doch Professor Tinca ! ".  Blickt die Herbergsmutter interessiert auf, mustert ihn...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir jkc auch nen paar Karpfenbilder schicken, der weiß ja auch gar nicht mehr wie die aussehen
> 
> Kleiner Scherz


Also sehen kann ich genug,...
aus ca. 200m Entfernung, wenn sie hinter dem Futterplatz springen.  
Aber in der Tat habe ich aktuell mehr Spaß an kleinen Hechten und Krebsen.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Trotz verheißungsvoller Bedingungen hat von den 11 Anglern am See letzte Nacht nur ein einziger drei Fische gefangen, ansonsten ist weiterhin Totenstille.




Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

Noch hab ich gut reden, bin mal gespannt ob man mir am Wochenende nicht auch nen paar Bilder schicken muss


----------



## daci7 (21. Juli 2022)

(Noch) nicht live vom Wasser, aber Morgen wird wieder angegriffen.
Sorry fürs OT  aber ich habe einfach keinen besseren Ort gerade gefunden;
 Ich will mal versuchen die katastrophale Fehlbissquote (kenn ich so garnicht vom Brandeln) zu verbessern. Mundschbüre an Paternostern wurden verlängert, Haken vergrößert und teilweise auf Circles umgestellt. Dazu habe ich ein paar Pulley-Rigs gebunden. Mal schauen, was das so gibt 
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit?


----------



## derporto (21. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> (Noch) nicht live vom Wasser, aber Morgen wird wieder angegriffen.
> Sorry fürs OT  aber ich habe einfach keinen besseren Ort gerade gefunden;
> Ich will mal versuchen die katastrophale Fehlbissquote (kenn ich so garnicht vom Brandeln) zu verbessern. Mundschbüre an Paternostern wurden verlängert, Haken vergrößert und teilweise auf Circles umgestellt. Dazu habe ich ein paar Pulley-Rigs gebunden. Mal schauen, was das so gibt
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit?
> Anhang anzeigen 412985


Um die Fehlbissquote zu verringern, würde ich eher empfehlen, die Mundschnüre zu verkürzen anstatt zu verlängern, zumindest wenn du mit üblichen Festblei-Brandungsvorfächern fischst. Auch kann ein schwereres Blei helfen, den Selbsthakeffekt zu unterstützen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Juli 2022)

Da sitz ich wieder. Bei angenehmen 26 grad nach dem regen heut nacht. Die letzten 4 ansitze komplett fischlos, mal sehen ob ich erlöst werde.


----------



## daci7 (21. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Um die Fehlbissquote zu verringern, würde ich eher empfehlen, die Mundschnüre zu verkürzen anstatt zu verlängern, zumindest wenn du mit üblichen Festblei-Brandungsvorfächern fischst. Auch kann ein schwereres Blei helfen, den Selbsthakeffekt zu unterstützen.


Das war mein erster Ansatz und hat leider nicht funktioniert. Am Wasser zu kürzen ist ja kein Thema, verlängern, also neu binden, hatte ich keinen Bock drauf im Eifer des Gefechts.
Meine Idee ist, dass die Fische zu früh den Widerstand gespürt haben - längere Mundschnüre bzw Pulley-Rigs in Verbindung mit Circles sind mein Ansatz, damit die Fische den Haken erst merken, Wenn's zu spät ist.
Beim Blei war ich zum Schluss bei 150g + Kralle, obwohl 100g ohne Kralle auch liegen bleiben würden, genau aus diesen Gründen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## magi (21. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Das war mein erster Ansatz und hat leider nicht funktioniert. Am Wasser zu kürzen ist ja kein Thema, verlängern, also neu binden, hatte ich keinen Bock drauf im Eifer des Gefechts.
> Meine Idee ist, dass die Fische zu früh den Widerstand gespürt haben - längere Mundschnüre bzw Pulley-Rigs in Verbindung mit Circles sind mein Ansatz, damit die Fische den Haken erst merken, Wenn's zu spät ist.
> Beim Blei war ich zum Schluss bei 150g + Kralle, obwohl 100g ohne Kralle auch liegen bleiben würden, genau aus diesen Gründen.
> Groetjes
> David


PENNEL-Rig und Hakenspitzen frei. Die Circlehooks werden dein Problem vermutlich nicht lösen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

Bin ja schon bisschen beruhigt, dass viele Leute wenig bis nichts fangen. Nur fürs Gewissen...

Bin ja echt mal richtig gespannt was am WE geht. Eigentlich hätte ich das Wetter von heute am Wochenende gebraucht, aber kann man sich nicht aussuchen


----------



## daci7 (21. Juli 2022)

magi schrieb:


> PENNEL-Rig und Hakenspitzen frei. Die Circlehooks werden dein Problem vermutlich nicht lösen.


Hatte ich auch aufm Schirm, aber funktioniert Pennel Rig mit Watties? Ich hab leider keine anderen Köder hier ... und bisher sind alle meine Versuche Tobis zu organisieren gescheitert.
Danke schonmal für die Rückmeldungen!
David


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Meine Idee ist, dass die Fische zu früh den Widerstand gespürt haben


Da brauchst du dir im Salzwasser keine Sorgen drum machen ...


----------



## magi (21. Juli 2022)

Ja, tut es. Am besten mehrere Würmer untypisch nur am oberen Haken jeweils am Kopf einhaken & und mit Baitelastic sichern. Ist dann natürlich selektiv auf Wolfsbarsch, Dorsch und Co.


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ein Krawallbruder von ü60 ist mir vor den Füßen ausgestiegen und damit ist dieser Kollege mit knapp 45cm der Größte des Abends gewesen.



und ich wollt noch schreiben fang einen 65er, wollt ich dann aber nicht unter Druck setzen
dann drück ich dir die Daumen das es heute klappt  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Juli 2022)

Absolutes Geisterhaus hier. Nicht mal die Grundeln lutschen die Köfis rumter.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juli 2022)

Also am MLK ist Leben. Sitze mit zwei Kumpels. Beim Köfi stippen Grundeln, Rotaugen und Lauben ohne Probleme. Die Zander sind Willig, vier Stück haben wir schon, wobei 3 wieder zurück gingen. Dazu etliche Fehlbisse. Ein  Barsch und ein Aal sind ebenfalls schon angelandet. Könnte schlechter bisher


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Juli 2022)

Aus gegebenem Anlass: langweilt ihr euch manchmal beim Plumpsangeln?
Nicht mal die Stechmücken beissen hier.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

Ich sag mal so. Natürlich ist es, wenns nicht beißt, auch mal ein wenig dröge. Aber das ist halt Angeln. 

Aber so viel Langeweile, dass ich Stechmücken vermisse, hatte ich noch nie


----------



## Blueser (21. Juli 2022)

Plumpsangeln ist für Leute ohne Seele .Ich habe meine Seele nach vielen Jahren in Form einer Pose wieder gefunden ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

Zählt Karpfenangeln mit 120er Grundblei auch als Plumpsangeln?


----------



## Blueser (21. Juli 2022)

Das ist die Mutter aller Plumpsangelei ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)




----------



## Blueser (21. Juli 2022)

Nee, lass mal. Eine Rute auf Grund nebenbei ist tolerabel und stört nicht das Seelenheil


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Zählt Karpfenangeln mit 120er Grundblei auch als Plumpsangeln?


Es gibt jedenfalls wenig anspruchsloseres.
Sagt der Dude der jetzt 4Tage lang am Stück mit der Methode schneidert.


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Aus gegebenem Anlass: langweilt ihr euch manchmal beim Plumpsangeln?
> Nicht mal die Stechmücken beissen hier.


Also Mäuse und Ratten leisten mir und meinem Kumpel gerne mal Gesellschaft am Kanal. 
Die bekommen ein bisschen Mais und ein paar Maden, wenn es nicht beisst. 
Die beissen immer auf die Köder und machen es dann wieder kurzweilig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also Mäuse und Ratten leisten mir und meinem Kumpel gerne mal Gesellschaft am Kanal.
> Die bekommen ein bisschen Mais und ein paar Maden, wenn es nicht beisst.
> Die beissen immer auf die Köder und machen es dann wieder kurzweilig.


Mit oder ohne Haken?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Es gibt jedenfalls wenig anspruchsloseres.
> Sagt der Dude der jetzt 4Tage lang am Stück mit der Methode schneidert.


Teurer das Schneiderlein nie schneiderte


----------



## hanzz (21. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Haken?


Drilling, meistens zwei


----------



## Blueser (21. Juli 2022)

Bezüglich schneidern sag ich jetzt mal nix. Hab nur einen Tisch aus Glas in Reichweite.


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. Juli 2022)

Also die Posen an meinem stellfischruten gehen ab und zu Mal unter. Ein paar Fische habe ich auch schon verloren durch ausschlitzenn. Aber ich Kämpfe weiter....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Juli 2022)

Ich darf mir solche Sprüche rausnehmen, ich schneider selbst oft genug


----------



## Seele (22. Juli 2022)

Wenn das Mal nicht knapp gehakt war, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. 
Der kleine Racker war in der früh ohne Schnur zu nehmen dran gehangen. Ganz schön frech.


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2022)

Nicht mehr live, aber kurz danach. Komme grade vom Würmersuchen mit den Kiddies - wunderfeinste Watties in einer halbe Stunde. An der Ostsee im Laden würd man locker nen Fuffi dafür zahlen und trotzdem nicht so tolle Würmer kriegen.




Heute Abend gibts nur richtig große Pakete für die Wölfe!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

#plumsangeln
#seine Mutter
#no carp


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> ... wunderfeinste Watties in einer halbe Stunde. An der Ostsee im Laden würd man locker nen Fuffi dafür...


Jou Petri, schon bei Tauwürmern geht's für mich praktisch nicht ohne selber sammeln und die kosten ja glaube ich nur die Hälfte.
Viel Erfolg da draußen, wir gehen in unsere letzte Nacht; Gestern sind sie über Stunden gesprungen, auch auf unseren Spots, aber außerhalb der Holdingareas beißen fast nur Stör oder Graser. Erwartungen sind also gering aber wir geben trotzdem 115%.
Ein großer kann es immernoch rausreißen.


----------



## Schmitz (22. Juli 2022)

Ach komm jkc, das war doch ein geiler Karpfen den du hattest.
Ich steig morgen dann doch wieder ins Boot, angele mit meiner Tochter.
Na hoffentlich geht was.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Ruten liegen und der erste Carp schon gebuckelt ganz in der Nähe meines Platzes


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Ach komm jkc, das war doch ein geiler Karpfen den du hattest.


Ja, ich bin grundsätzlich nicht unzufrieden für die Bedingungen, hatte halt nur noch große Hoffnungen auf den Wetterwechsel und Overall hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr so einen entspannten Urlaub.  


Alter Verwalter 





Ich habe gleich auch alles für die Nacht liegen, 2 Ruten muss ich nochmal werfen, alles andere ist Bonus. 


Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (22. Juli 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Ich steig morgen dann doch wieder ins Boot, angele mit meiner Tochter.


Kannibalen angeln oder was?

Versuch´s doch erst mal mit Würmern und Kunstködern.


----------



## Schmitz (22. Juli 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Kannibalen angeln oder was?
> 
> Versuch´s doch erst mal mit Würmern und Kunstködern.


Ha ha ha

Hier muss man echt aufpassen was man schreibt


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2022)

Jetzt hat's mich auch erwischt  




Kollege hatte auch Recht, als er sagte "kann ja nicht sein, dass du der einzige bist der keinen fängt".

Edit: Neben großen Barschen noch sonne Fischart bei der ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, dass denen nachgesagt wird besonders kampfstark zu sein. 
Die kamen bisher alle fast rein wie Brassen, erst im Kescher rasten sie aus und man hat permanent Angst, dass was kaputt geht.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Kann ich euch nur empfehlen wenn ihr unterwegs kocht. Ist bei mir bei jedem Ansitz für zwei Mahlzeiten dabei. Genial!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jetzt hat's mich auch erwischt
> Anhang anzeigen 413073
> 
> Kollege hatte auch Recht, als er sagte "kann ja nicht sein, dass du der einzige bist der keinen fängt".
> ...


Also wenn du dir den nicht verdient hast!!!

Petri, schöner Büffel


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kann ich euch nur empfehlen wenn ihr unterwegs kocht. Ist bei mir bei jedem Ansitz für zwei Mahlzeiten dabei. Genial!




Ohhhh Speck mit Bohnen.
Ein Bud-Spencer-Gedenkessen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Gaaanz wichtig: Baked Beans


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juli 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ohhhh Speck mit Bohnen.
> Ein Bud-Spencer-Gedenkessen.


Und guten Rückenwind und einen warmen Schlafsack


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Und guten Rückenwind und einen warmen Schlafsack


"Ich heb ab, nichts hält mich am Boden, ich werde blass und grau..."


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juli 2022)

wie ein Astronaut


----------



## rustaweli (22. Juli 2022)

Sodele, früher los, Lieblingsstelle frei vorgefunden und gleich besetzt.









Eine wird später mit Pose bestückt, eine Rute auf Grund mit Glöckchen. Hoffe auf eine schöne Aalnacht, aber der Setzkescher liegt für Beifänge in Form von Schleien und Co bereit. Vorerst wird aber erst einmal ein Bier genossen. Endlich wieder motiviert ansitzen! Das fast die ganze Nacht, da die liebe(wirklich) Schwiegermom aus Tbilisi eingetroffen ist. Somit ist es nicht ganz so tragisch wenn der Mann nicht nachts neben der Liebsten verweilt.
Schön ist's! Das dazu noch mit einfachstem Gerodel, einfach schön!
Petri allen da draußen!


----------



## fordprefect (22. Juli 2022)

Sieht super aus. Auf sowas hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust, aber leider niemanden der mitmachen will. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Flach wie ein Brett. Anderweitige Fischaktivitäten sind aber ordentlich (Weißfisch, Brut-Hechte und Barsche).

Es bleibt spannend


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

rustaweli 
Petri Heil und gutes Gelingen! Aber nimm den Kescher ausm Wasser, das bringt Unglück (oder täuscht das Bild?).

Jetzt musste ich erstmal rekapitulieren....Tbilissi...Tiflis....klar, Georgien. Da will ich unbedingt mal hin. Unbedingt.


----------



## Blueser (22. Juli 2022)

Da war ich schon, auch in Baku. Ist aber schon eine Weile her...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Flach wie ein Brett.



Sieht gut aus und ist mir beim Wasser lieber als bei Frauen.....


----------



## Schmitz (22. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kann ich euch nur empfehlen wenn ihr unterwegs kocht. Ist bei mir bei jedem Ansitz für zwei Mahlzeiten dabei. Genial!



Oha, Bohnen mit Speck gehen, wenn man denn alleine ist, voll klar.
Finde ich sowieso komisch, meine eigenen Püpse rieche ich voll gerne und freue mich wenn es richtig stinkt. Püpse von anderen finde ich aber voll ekelhaft. Ein Phänomen!
Ich schweife ab, alllen am Wasser dickes Petri, holt was raus!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Immer dieser Sexismus, unter aller Kajüte!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

Schmitz schrieb:


> Püpse von anderen finde ich aber voll ekelhaft. Ein Phänomen!


Kommt drauf an. Ich hatte auch schon Ausgasungen, danach hab ich in 3 Richtungen gleichzeitig geguckt... Spätestens wenn man durchs Atmen nen bitteren Geschmack wahrnimmt sollte man sich in acht nehmen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

What a Panorama!


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2022)

Sachen sind gepackt, jetzt noch die Kinder ins Bett bringen und dann geht's los! Normalerweise würde ich voll auf heißen Kohlen liegen, Tidewechsel und damit heiße Phase ist aber eh erst gegen 2 ... vor 12 brauch ich keine Würmer vergeuden. Vl Fisch ich vorher nur mit der OCC-Combo und Pose, mal sehen.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Ich hatte auch schon Ausgasungen, danach hab ich in 3 Richtungen gleichzeitig geguckt... Spätestens wenn man durchs Atmen nen bitteren Geschmack wahrnimmt sollte man sich in acht nehmen...


Na schlimmer wäre von Du deine Pupse rot weiß anmalst und damit Fußball spielst


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Juli 2022)

Ich bin dann auch mal nach fünf Wochen unterwegs…Auf Zander drei Kontakte und einer blieb hängen, jetzt mal auf Aal oder Krabben ärgern


----------



## daci7 (22. Juli 2022)

Mist, zu früh. Platz ist noch besetzt von Wasser, Krebsen und dergleichen  ... Da will ich hin:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Juli 2022)

#stillnocarp


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Ja halleluja...heut Mittag hieß es noch morgen maximal 23°, jetzt guck ich grad nochmal Wetterbericht: Morgen wieder hoch bis auf 31...Was können die "Experten" eigentlich...

Edit: Ach es ist ja schon Samstag
Ich Hornochse nehm alles zurück


----------



## phobos (23. Juli 2022)

Heute auch unterwegs, eigentlich dachte ich schon Tag zum vergessen. Hatte um 20:00uhr noch 30°C . Dann warum auch immer kaum Grundeln erwischt. Dafür eine kleine Nase und rotauge. Von den 3 hart erkämpften Grundeln noch eine aus den Händen geflutscht. Da eh eine ziemlich lange Arbeitswoche, mich schon auf die Couch gewünscht da um 22:00uhr noch immer keine Ruhe und nichts aufgebaut... Zum Glück auch meistens tauwürmer dabei, also eine mit wurm raus. Dann vorhin biss auf einer Rute kleiner waller ich grad Zange holen wollen, weil Haken so tief. Geht bei der anderen so brachial der Freilauf los. Waller ins Wasser Rute zur Seite. Und dann den ersten wurmaal seit mindestens 5 Jahren und gleich so ein Gerät erste Schätzung so 85. Schon echt bammel gehabt beim raus heben, aber auch nicht getraut zu keschern, weil da 2m raus eine ganz flache steinschüttung geht und durch niedrig Wasser nur 10-20cm Wasser sind. Wollte da keinen Druck von der schnurr lassen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Komm gar nicht zum pennen. Hab ganz komische Pieper. Nicht der typische 1 Pieps Fledermauspieper sondern jetzt schon das dritte Mal 7-8 Pieper schnell hintereinander. Ziemlich strange für Fledermäuse, hatte ich sonst nie...


----------



## Micha1450 (23. Juli 2022)

Die Elbe war heute wie leergefegt. Nicht nur der Wasserstand ist negativ zu bewerten.


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2022)

5:1 für Pennel am Pulley Rig vs. Paternoster mit 2 normalen Haken (Circles hab ich schnell wieder getauscht, da die Demon Circles von Mustad ein zu großes Öhr haben um Watties vernünftig auf zu ziehen). Danke magi ! Es waren aber auch deutlich mehr Bisse auf das Pennel Rig. Wahrscheinlich,  wegen dem dickeren Brocken 











PS: Die OCC-Combo konnte auch punkten =) voll geil!
Slaap lekker
David


----------



## phobos (23. Juli 2022)

So halbe Stunde mach ich noch dann soll Regen kommen. Kleinen waller gab es noch und einen biss versemmelt. Letztes Wochenende arsch abgefroren und heute geht noch kurze hose.
Aal hat 83 aber fast so dick wie eine Bierflasche..


----------



## phobos (23. Juli 2022)

So eben noch nen guten Aal verloren, bißchen Druck rausbekommen weil ich schon Kescher bereit gelegt habe und zack war er weg... wurm heute eindeutig Sieger.. aber auch wieder gezeigt bekommen warum ich lieber köfi verwende, wenn man den blanken Haken hat ohne was bemerkt zu haben.. mal schauen wie es heute abend wird sagt regen... Eintagsfliegen waren auch paar da, keine ahnung ob Vorhut oder Nachzügler


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Juli 2022)

Wieder zu Hause…
An einem neuen Spot auf Aal voll abgeblankt, noch nicht mal ein Biss… Nächstes mal geht es wieder an den altbewährten Spot…

Allen erfolgreichen ein dickes Petri und denen die es ans Wasser schaffen viel Spaß und Erfolg …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Leider nix bisher. Bin mir aber sicher, dass Fisch da ist. Nur wollen se wahrscheinlich vor lauter natürlicher Nahrung wieder nicht beißen  

Naja, trotzdem geil hier


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2022)

Moin, wir brechen gerade ab,





Kollege hat die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, ich sagte einer beißt noch, auch heute morgen nach der erfolglosen Nacht noch, habe sogar gleich nach dem Wachwerden noch 7 Spombs gefüttert...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Schön langsam seine Bahnen gezogen wie ein großer, hatte schon den Köttel in der Buxe 
Schätze so 14,5 bis 16kg
Habe nochmal reingeschmissen.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Irgendwann kommen se immer, nur wann weiß man nie


----------



## magi (23. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> 5:1 für Pennel am Pulley Rig vs. Paternoster mit 2 normalen Haken (Circles hab ich schnell wieder getauscht, da die Demon Circles von Mustad ein zu großes Öhr haben um Watties vernünftig auf zu ziehen). Danke magi ! Es waren aber auch deutlich mehr Bisse auf das Pennel Rig. Wahrscheinlich,  wegen dem dickeren Brocken
> Anhang anzeigen 413109
> Anhang anzeigen 413110
> Anhang anzeigen 413111
> ...


Freut mich, dass das gut geklappt hat! Das P-Rig ist m.E. super, wenn du mit viel Duft im Wasser punkten kannst oder musst. Die Wurmqualität muss aber stimmen, wenn das 2 Tage alte Schluffen sind reissen die schnell aus, trotz Baitelastic. Was in NL auf gulletjes (kleinere Dorsche) & Barsche von den Molen gut klappt ist die Kombo mit WW & den Weichteilen der  Messermuschel. Wenn du sowas vor Ort verfügbar hast auch unbedingt mal als Kombi testen . Was einen allerdings in den Wahnsinn treiben kann, sind Massen kleine Wittlinge. Die zerlegen das Köderpaket in Sekunden und verursachen Fehlbisse am laufenden Band...


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juli 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> wenn man den blanken Haken hat ohne was bemerkt zu haben..



Bissanzeige je nach verwendetem System sensibler gestalten - z. B. Rute mit weicherer Spitze verwenden, Ruten-Anstellwinkel ändern, Schnurspannung gezielt anpassen, Vorfachlänge verkürzen, Vorfachmaterial ändern, Art und Montage der Bebleiung verändern, Sitzdistanz zu den Ruten verringern (zwecks Aktivitäts-Bemerken), von Grundblei auf Pose umstellen (falls situationsbedingt möglich) usw.

Möglichst maximale Taktilität des Gesamtsystems senkt unbemerktes Abfressen bei Wurm-Einsatz ganz ernorm.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich von Festblei auf Aal gar nichts halte.


----------



## phobos (23. Juli 2022)

Mag vielleicht bei dir zu treffen... ich fische zum Teil in der harten Hauptströmung, da merkst du gar nix von kleinen und die Rutenspitze bewegt sich regelmässig weil viel kraut kommt...ganz geschweige von den Fledermäusen...
Und selbst bei beruhigten Bereichen wirds schwer, wenn kleinstgrundel sich Stück für Stück bedienen...
Festblei fisch ich sowieso nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2022)

So Sachen sind gepackt.

Nehme paar Vorfächer, Bleie und Wirbel nur mit ^^

morgen geht es für 2 Wochen ans Mittelmeer.

Rute hab ich noch dort eine liegen und alles andere (bis auf meine Shimano Baitrunner OC mit 03er Mono) wird alles vor Ort besorgt.

Mal schauen was ich so fange (außer Grundeln...)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Leute ich hab Weißfischschwärme vor mir das ist so krank. Wunderte mich das meine Singlerod andauern piept, setz mich 5 min hin und sehe einfach nur Weißfische en Masse direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Die knallen wahrscheinlich immer in die Schnur rein.

Echt heftig, war gestern nicht so. Vielleicht kommen dann jetzt auch die Karpfen in meine Richtung. Wäre ja ganz nice.

Nächstes Mal nehm ich mir auf jeden Fall noch ne Stippe mit und vertreib mir die Zeit mit stippen, echt krass hier gerade


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an. Ich hatte auch schon Ausgasungen, danach hab ich in 3 Richtungen gleichzeitig geguckt... Spätestens wenn man durchs Atmen nen bitteren Geschmack wahrnimmt sollte man sich in acht nehmen...


Das schlimme ist ja nicht der Geruch, sondern das brennen in den Augen und der pelzige Belag auf der Zunge.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Jau kenne ich zu gut...

Ich dampfe E Zigarette und ich hatte tatsächlich mal den Fall, dass ich statt "Frucht" plötzlich Furzgeschmack hatte... unschön


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juli 2022)

Laute Fürze stinken nicht
Aber die leisen
Die das Arschloch umkreisen
Oh hüte dich
Sie stinken fürchterlich.


----------



## Blueser (23. Juli 2022)

Nur gut, dass das hier nicht der "Was habt ihr Leckeres gekocht"- Thread ist ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. Juli 2022)

Momentan ist hier Live vom Wasser und Furz Kunde der obersten Kategorie angesagt


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass das hier nicht der "Was habt ihr Leckeres gekocht"- Thread ist ...


Hallo,

würde doch auch irgendwie passen wenn man an den Spruch denkt: "Warum rülpset und furzet ihr nicht, hat es euch nicht geschmeckt?"  

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Statt "Frucht" plötzlich Furzgeschmack


Gerade hatte ich wieder den Fall...ich werde leichtsinnig


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juli 2022)

Zu gerne würde ich in diesem Thread auch mal etwas Sinnvolles beitragen, leider m muss ich schuften.

So bleibt mir nur, allen die am Wasser sitzen, ein schallendes Petri Heil zuzurufen. Holt was raus! Oder, wie man in McPomm sagt: lasst was drin!


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juli 2022)

Nachdem es gestern nur einen Schnürsenkel, welcher mir die komplette Montage verknotete, wie auch mein Handgelenk vollschleimte, gab, trete ich heute zur Revanche an.





Heute nur mit einer Rute, dafür etwas stärker. Aber das Schönste - die Freude ist wieder da! Nun die Rute beködern  und auf schöne Aale hoffen.
Petri Euch allen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Unfassbar viel Oberflächenaktion noch immer hier in der Bucht. Ich hoffe, dass ich bis morgen noch entschneidert werde...


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2022)

So! Gleich pennen gehen damit ich morgen den Flieger net verschlafe xD

bin u.a. auch 4 Tage in Istanbul - kann dann direkt wie alle anderen von der Brücke angeln ^^







PS: ich seh man kann an den Binnenflüssen auch auf Aal angeln   
schaff ich dieses Mal zwar nicht aber eventuell nächstes Mal probieren


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Juli 2022)

Seit 20.00 wieder am Fluß, schnell ein paar Mini- Grundeln gestippt. Habe grad auf Wurm umgeködert, wird bestimmt ne interessante Nacht!
Aal und Wels sind angepeilt, müsste eigentlich was gehen...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Deniz, nimmst du deine Stellfischruten mit?


----------



## DenizJP (23. Juli 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Deniz, nimmst du deine Stellfischruten mit?


nee das wird leider eng mim Koffer dann...

werde wie gesagt vor Ort mir Sachen besorgen. Nur 1-2 meiner Salzwasserrollen sowie paar Posen und Wirbel sowie ne Tüte mit Vorfächern nehm ich mit.

zumal in 2 Wochen auch viel Familienkram nach 2,5 Jahren ansteht.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juli 2022)

Nicht der unmittelbare Zielfisch und so Mancher würde sich ob der Größe beschweren, aber ich freue mich gerade wie ein kleines Kind. Aale, Barsche, Hechte und anscheinend auch ein gesunder Bestand an Tincas mit gesunder Population.

Muß unbedingt in Zukunft eine Matte mitnehmen.


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juli 2022)

Puh, setzt mir gerade arg zu diese Schönheit im Eifer des Gefechtes und Aufregung so mies abgelegt zu haben. Darf nicht passieren!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Ja in der Tat ziemlich unschön.

Aber kann passieren, ist es mir ja letztens mit dem Lokusdeckel auch. Sollte halt dann kein zweites Mal vorkommen


----------



## rustaweli (23. Juli 2022)

Bild gelöscht, geht mir mies.


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2022)

Bin heut Nacht auch wieder dabei- da noch recht viel Wasser da ist werd ich mich mit der Ebbe "die Buhne hoch fischen". 










Groetjes
David


----------



## Mescalero (23. Juli 2022)

rustaweli 
Wirst du wohl oder übel noch eine rausholen müssen heute. Nützt ja nichts....ohne Schleienfoto darfst du nicht nach Hause!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Juli 2022)

Kann ich aber verstehen das es ihm mies geht. Wenn man sich dann in Ruhe das Foto anschaut wirkt es plötzlich ganz anders.

Ich kenne solche Situationen


----------



## daci7 (23. Juli 2022)

Nr. 1


----------



## daci7 (24. Juli 2022)

Ne. 2 und 3 hatten dasselbe Format.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Bild gelöscht, geht mir mies.


Ach rusti
Auch wenn ich das Bild nicht gesehen habe. 
Passiert halt. 
Ich musste mal ne Fledermaus erlösen, weil die Geflochtene sich drei vier mal um den Hals gewickelt hat. Fühlt sich erstmal beschissen an. 
Da wird man demütig. 
Kopf hoch. 
Genieße den Abend dennoch. Dafür bist du draußen. 

Ich hab mich wegen meiner momentanen Situation heut fast gar nicht aufraffen können 
Hab auch fast nur rumgesessen und so gut wie gar nicht geangelt. 
Einfach nur aufs Wasser und die Umgebung geglotzt. 
Vielleicht heitert es dich auch ein bisschen auf. 
Hier ein Bild für dich rustaweli


----------



## daci7 (24. Juli 2022)

Hab mal aus Spaß einen der Kollegen (glaube nr. 5 oder so) auf die Scale gepackt - Maß hätten die ja schon


----------



## rustaweli (24. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach rusti
> Auch wenn ich das Bild nicht gesehen habe.
> Passiert halt.
> Ich musste mal ne Fledermaus erlösen, weil die Geflochtene sich drei vier mal um den Hals gewickelt hat. Fühlt sich erstmal beschissen an.
> ...


Danke Dir! Sehr schönes Stimmungsbild!
Ich werde mich jetzt mit diesem Abschluss auf den Heimweg machen.


----------



## daci7 (24. Juli 2022)

Feierabend. Würmer sind auf. Zum Schluss gabs ein Rudel Minis und damit bin ich bestimmt im zweistelligen Bereich gelandet.




Das war die letzte Tour im Urlaub- fürs erste mal Wolfsbarschangeln war das ganz erfolgreich würd ich sagen!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Laute Fürze stinken nicht
> Aber die leisen
> Die das Arschloch umkreisen
> Oh hüte dich
> Sie stinken fürchterlich.


Goethe wäre stolz auf dich mein lieber


----------



## Schmitz (24. Juli 2022)

Gestern am See angekommen und gar nicht erst ausgepackt, viel zu viel Remmidemmi. Danach mit der Familie etwas schwimmen gegangen und später (um überhaupt noch angeln zu gehen) 70,- investiert und mit einem holländischen Guide auf die Osterschelde.
Immerhin eine Meeräsche und mein erster Wolfsbarsch (wenn auch kein Riese).


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juli 2022)

Bin gerade mega genervt , gestern am See gewesen mit Barschtackle und sonst superfängigen "Creature" - Gummifischen etc.

Kennt man vllt. , in Gedanken schon am rumsinnieren, wie viele Barsche man zum Essen mitnimmt , weil , man kennt sich ja aus

und weiß von den Plätzen bis zum Köder genau, dass man fangen wird , auch gute Größen ... Frage nur, wieviel man fängt, nicht ob.

Also profimäßig die besten Stellen abgeworfen und TADAA :  *N I C H T S ! *Wasserstand auch extrem niederig *, *Wasserpflanzen nicht sattgrün , sondern gräulich , so noch nicht gesehen...

Mit der Zeit kommt ein anderer Angler her ,  ( wie sich später herausstellte ) , positioniert sich erstmal ungesehen in meinem Rücken und beobachtet , was m.M. nach unhöflich und unangenehm ist und behauptet schliesslich, ich würde aufgrund meiner ( Hanf-Gewebe ) Tasche und meiner Erscheinung ( kurze Hose , T-Shirt )

aussehen, wie ein "Schwarzangler" .

Also Schein gezeigt , weitergeangelt , er sagt noch : "Barsch gibt es gute, man müsse die halt finden"...herzl. Dank, finde sie aber nich...

An ner markanten Stelle abgeworfen - kein Barsch , lasse das kleine Gummi vor den Füssen spielen , als ein kräftiger 80er hecht auftaucht und den

Minigufi in aller Gelassenheit einsaugt.

Völlig perplex richtigen Anhieb vergessen, an der Bremse rumgefummelt , weil macht der nen Schuss , ist das 25er Mono direkt durch , als er auch schon

den Köder ausspuckt .

Wohl besser so , weil da öfters Taucher einsteigen und hätten die gesehen, wie ich deren Wohnzimmer Standhecht fange, wäre ich wohl "gelyncht" worden!?

Achso , der einst tolle Rotaugenbestand soll wohl "weg" sein , was mich frustriert, weil ich nach Jahren mal wieder paar für die Pfanne wollte, mit Mais sonst sichere Sache !?

Nach ein paar "Barschen" der 15er Klasse , wovon ich einen verangelt habe und der qualvoll verendet , weil ich nach Rücksetzen nich mehr rankomme,

nach Hause gefahren.
Was total toll ist, weil der Spritpreis so richtig reinhaut.

So, Live vom Wasser am Ar.ch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Juli 2022)

Bei mir ging auch nix, packe langsam ein.
Als I Tüpfelchen nochn Karpfen direkt aufm Futterplatz hochgekommen, ja ne, is klar...


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Juli 2022)

Vllt. besser in "das geht mir auf die Nerven" verschieben ...


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> hanzz , Rheinspezie wünscht Dir immer noch die Kanalbarschpest


Karma is a bitch   
Sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## derporto (24. Juli 2022)

Schöne Fische, schöne Fotos! Petri an alle Fänger. Ich saß gestern Abend mal wieder auf der Kiesbank. 5 Schnürsenkel, 1 x ca. 60, hat sich jedoch nach dem Abhaken zürück ins Wasser verabschiedet. Grundeln waren bis 24:00 aktiv. Ab 22:00 regelmäßig heftige Bisse, wahrscheinlich Aal, allerdings untypischerweise nur einen Bruchteil davon verwertet. Auf Fat Tail Spin noch einen lütten Rapfen. Insgesamt ein kurzweiliger Abend, der jedoch mehr Fisch hätte bringen können.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

Heute erst mal wieder senken.


----------



## DenizJP (24. Juli 2022)

So! Ab morgen dann hoffentlich live vom Wasser ^^


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

Guten Flug Denzi. 

Senken ging so. Uki laicht immer noch ein wenig. 

Angeln scharf 





Jetzt muß ich erst mal ins Wasser. 30°C.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. Juli 2022)

Dann ein gutes Petri für Dich und ich freue mich auf Eimerbilder!!!


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

Danke. Ich werde es versuchen. 

Bisschen lüdd fürn Adler.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

So, ich hab jetzt meine 7 Würmer mit einer Angel verangelt. Werden sich die Möwen und Adler morgen früh freuen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mit Wurm und 3 Angeln ist  es hier unmöglich auf Aal zu angeln.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2022)

Fettes Petri und viel Glück für die Nacht zokker !!!
Ich fahr auch gleich los zum Kanal, mir reicht es wenn ich mit Einbruch der Dunkelheit meine Ruten scharf habe… Ganz entspannt mit nur zwei Ruten, Stuhl und ein paar Würmer zum versenken …entweder geht was oder nicht, Hauptsache etwas chillen …
Nicht nur einer aus dem Ükel wäre froh so ein fischreiches Gewässer zu haben   …


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

Danke dir Thomas. 
So wie du halte ich es auch, hab dieses Jahr ja schon genug gefangen. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Werde mal langsam die Fanggründe anlaufen.

Dir auch ein Petri Heil.


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

Hier hab ich auch noch nie geangelt. Wieder im ehemaligen Schongebiet auf 90cm.
Mal sehen, wenn bis um 00:30 nix gebissen hat verlegen ich mich noch mal.


----------



## fordprefect (24. Juli 2022)

Ich war heut mal wieder nach langer, langer Weile in der Stadt angeln. Ballermannfeeling und keine Fische. Aber schön wars dennoch.

Bei der Müritz und dem Boot bin ich echt neidisch. Sieht super entspannt und gemütlich aus. Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich ein geeignetes Gewässer für sowas hab. Darf ich dich mal aus Neugier fragen, was so was in Anschaffung und Unterhalt kostet? Gerne auch per PN.

Manchmal spinne ich rum, irgendwann mal nach Schweden auszuwandern. Dann wäre bei entsprechendem See zumindest ein kleines Boot gesetzt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2022)

Danke Matthias…
Ich leg auch jetzt los, heute mal nur Stellfisch mit Wurm…


----------



## zokker (24. Juli 2022)

fordprefect ich komme später auf dich zurück. 

Gewicht und Stärke stimmen schon mal. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber gleich danach kam schon der erste. Gut ü 60.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Juli 2022)

Sehr schön Matthias, Fettes Petri!!!
Bin schon mal froh, Grundeln lassen mich in Ruhe


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2022)

Ein Fehlbiss, ein Aussteiger - guter Tag  

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 413367
> 
> Ein Fehlbiss, ein Aussteiger - guter Tag
> 
> Grüße


Was ist das für ein Tracker?


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2022)

Ist aber verbesserungswürdig, gibt kein Bootsymbol für die Art der Fortbewegung   und der summiert einem nicht alle oder ausgewählte Tracks auf.
Ansonsten ziemlich einfach und zielführend.


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2022)

Wollte mich grad verlegen. Einen Biss hab ich noch, der hat wahrscheinlich losgelassen, mal noch 10min warten. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





So um die 70.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden  und beste Grüsse aus Schweden senden. Gestern angereist, heute erstmal n paar Räuber gefangen und abends dann auf Aal. Beim rausfahren erstmal den U- Fangescher geschrottet. Leider war die Brücke etwas zu niedrig......
Dann angekommen an meine Stelle von vor 2 Jahren und musste mich pünktgenau auf die gleiche Stelle platzieren, wo ich letztmalig meine 4 ü 90er gefangen habe.....nach 2 Stunden war der Wind so stark, dass er das Boot drehte....
Jetzt hieß es wieder neu loten...dachte die Nacht wäre schon verloren. 1te Angel drin und gleich Pose weg und ein richtig fetter Aal im harten Kampf gelandet.  20 Minuten später Nummer 2 noch etwas größer. So muss es sein.... Beide gelandet mit dem geschrotteten Kescher
Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden und happy..
Allen die sitzen beste Fänge.
Ich harre auch noch aus weil man hier im Dunkeln nicht ohne das Boot zu Schrotten nach Hause kommt.
Ordentliches Bild morgen früh


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2022)

Die Hechte mögen mich, eben einen von 1,14 Meter gefangen. Nur Blitzlicht streikte wieder mal


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

Könnte sein,  dass ich zum 2ten  mal im Leben den Meter geknackt habe.
Hat ewig gedauert den rauszubekommen..die anderen beiden Ruten  sind fest , Posen weg stecken in den Felsen


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

So darf Feierabend machen, war wiedermal sehr chaotisch bei mir. Es gab genau 10 Bisse, 4Aale bekommen 3 Abrisse, 3 musste ich verfrüht anschlagen. Endlich mal wieder eine Nacht, an die man sich immer wieder erinnert. Werde nachher mal den größten vermessen ....einer ging wieder rein.
Schaut in den Eimer,  das sind bloss  3 aale


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2022)

Dickes Petri Dieter, 114, ist ja sagenhaft.   

Sag mal Paul, was ziehst du denn da alles raus. Du hast ja da den super Aalsee. Da bin ich ja mal auf die Längen gespannt. 
Und wiege die auch mal. Scheinen ja richtige Kawenzmänner zu sein. 

Ich kann auch wieder einen vermelden. So 75 und richtig dick. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Es wird langsam hell.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2022)

Danke zokker, ja 1,14 Meter sind nicht Alltäglich, habe mich selber erschrocken als ich den zum ersten Mal im Dunkeln vorm Kescher sah.
Bei mir blieb es bei der 1nen Hechtmami, die Zander sind weiterhin verschollen.
Musste mich bestimmt 10 Minuten um den Hecht kümmern, im Wasser stabilisieren damit die nicht immer Bauch nach Oben trieb, bis sie wieder so weit fit war, dass sie von Alleine weg schwimmen konnte. Das tat sie dann auch


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ist aber verbesserungswürdig, gibt kein Bootsymbol für die Art der Fortbewegung  und der summiert einem nicht alle oder ausgewählte Tracks auf.


Da habe ich eine bessere App, die all das Gewünschte bringt, also Kartendarstellung, Route, Boot in Karte und die gefahrene Strecke kannst du auch speichern, ebenso die gefahrenen Routen.
Leider bin ich zu blöd für einen Sceenshot?
Die App heißt NavShip.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage:
Auf deinem Tracker steht die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 9 Kmh, das fährst du unter Rudern, Schnellboot?
Mit meinem Kahn bekomme ich mit äußerster Anstrengung vielleicht knapp 5 Kmh hin, aber das Teil wiegt auch geschätzt 200 kg.

Jürgen


----------



## Mescalero (25. Juli 2022)

Wahrscheinlich hatte jkc ein paar seiner Metrigen angespannt.


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2022)

Da ist sie wieder. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Einen Barsch und einen Biss hatte ich noch. Bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

Danke euch, Petri Zokker. Bin gerade an Land angekommen und konnte es nicht aushalten,  habe grob gemessen mit Zollstock , JAAAAA der Grosse ist über ein Meter. 1m,03 oder 4 . Bilder schicke ich  nachher.... Nach 2014 der 2te metrige.
Bin total stolz.....
Aber auch alle, alles mit nen abgebrochenen Kescher...jetzt erstmal schlummern


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Juli 2022)

Petri euch beiden zu den schönen Aalen, ebenso auch zu der 1+Hechtmutti …
Bei mir nichts erwähnenswertest, zwei Strippen 40+ , waren auch die einzigen Bisse die Nacht…
Auf die äLänge von inextremo bin ich auch gespannt…
Um drei hab ich zusammengepackt, jetzt erstmal haja …


----------



## DenizJP (25. Juli 2022)

So - ausgeruht erstmal mit der Rute vom Großvater ans Wasser gehen ^^


----------



## fordprefect (25. Juli 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, wollte mich auch mal wieder melden  und beste Grüsse aus Schweden senden. Gestern angereist, heute erstmal n paar Räuber gefangen und abends dann auf Aal. Beim rausfahren erstmal den U- Fangescher geschrottet. Leider war die Brücke etwas zu niedrig......
> Dann angekommen an meine Stelle von vor 2 Jahren und musste mich pünktgenau auf die gleiche Stelle platzieren, wo ich letztmalig meine 4 ü 90er gefangen habe.....nach 2 Stunden war der Wind so stark, dass er das Boot drehte....
> Jetzt hieß es wieder neu loten...dachte die Nacht wäre schon verloren. 1te Angel drin und gleich Pose weg und ein richtig fetter Aal im harten Kampf gelandet.  20 Minuten später Nummer 2 noch etwas größer. So muss es sein.... Beide gelandet mit dem geschrotteten Kescher
> Bin auf jeden Fall zufrieden und happy..
> ...


Sind Aale in Schweden nicht ganzjährig geschont?


----------



## kridkram (25. Juli 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> anklicken....


Sind Aale in Schweden nicht ganzjährig geschont
Soweit ich weiß ja, auch in Norwegen.
Aber es interessiert viele Touristenangler nicht!!!
Kenne Angler, da ging der Schmuggel aus Norwegen immer gut, bis sie voriges Jahr kontrolliert wurden und dabei ihre eingefrostete Ware genauer angeschaut wurde.
Kann aber nicht sagen, wie die Strafe ausfiel.
fordprefect
Bei der Müritz und dem Boot
Also das Gewässer von Zokker ist nicht die Müritz. Er angelt im Malchiner See, soweit ich weiß. Du kannst dir da, glaube ich, auch Angelkarten kaufen. Da ist schon seit DDR Zeiten der Fischer drauf. Aber viel Schilf/ Binsen am Ufer und selbst wenn du ein Boot hättest, könntest du dort nicht angeln wie Zokker! 
Lies einfach im I- net nach.


----------



## fordprefect (25. Juli 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Sind Aale in Schweden nicht ganzjährig geschont
> Soweit ich weiß ja, auch in Norwegen.
> Aber es interessiert viele Touristenangler nicht!!!
> Kenne Angler, da ging der Schmuggel aus Norwegen immer gut, bis sie voriges Jahr kontrolliert wurden und dabei ihre eingefrostete Ware genauer angeschaut wurde.
> ...


Ja, das habe ich im Schwedenurlaub auch wehmütig von ein paar Schweden erzählt bekommen. Auch einen ganz dicken am Ufer gesehen. Die können da halt auch schön abwachsen...

Bezüglich des Bootes ging es mir nicht um exakt dieses Gewässer oder genau so ein Boot. Ich hab bloß keine Ahnung, was Anschaffung, Liegeplatz, Wartung etc. für ne Hausnummer sind. Ich hab da Null Ahnung. Kann man wohl auch alles recherchieren, aber fragen ist einfacher.


----------



## Blueser (25. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mal gehört, über ein Boot freut man sich immer zweimal. Einmal beim Kauf und einmal, wenn man es wieder los ist ... 
Und ja, ich bin auch ein wenig neidisch.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


fordprefect schrieb:


> Sind Aale in Schweden nicht ganzjährig geschont?


Was ich so mitbekommen habe, betrifft das solche  Gewässer wo die Aale auch ins Meer abwandern können.

Aber das werden die Schweden-Fans sicher genauer wissen.


----------



## Raven87 (25. Juli 2022)

Petri an alle, die was raus gehauen haben! Aal läuft ja sehr gut momentan. Was für Brecher inextremo6 !! Erst kürzlich die Anaconda von zokker und jetzt wieder so riesen Tierchen.
Ich habe es tatsächlich auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft (am Wochenende, also nicht ganz live). Leider gab es nur Beifang:







Als ich die Brasse "gedrillt" habe dachte ich, dass ich einen nassen Pullover dran habe... fürchterlich. Das war im Übrigen auch der letzte Klodeckel, der meinen Kescher berührt hat, den Nächsten hake ich im Wasser ab. Ich musste das Netz *5 Min.* mit dem Hochdruckreiniger bearbeiten.
Ansonsten gab es nur kleinere Barsche als Beifang.
Ich hatte es auch auf Aal probiert und blieb leider erfolglos. Ich habe in 2 Stunden fast eine Packung Würmer verbraten und konnte nicht einen gescheiten Anhieb setzen. Die Pose war komplett weg und ich hab das Knicklicht unter Wasser wandern sehen => Anhieb => nichts dran => Wurm weg Ich schätze das waren kleine Schleien. Gegen Mitternacht habe ich dann einen kleinen Köfi dran gemacht und den habe ich dann am nächsten Vormittag wieder unberührt heraus gezogen.


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2022)

Kann mal ein Mod diesen Schwedenscheixx hier rauslöschen. Ist ja schlimm dieses Halbwissen. 
Mit Live hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## fordprefect (25. Juli 2022)

Warum denn gleich so aggressiv? Dann kläre es doch auf. Ich war halt gerade erst wieder in Schweden und es hat sich aus den lokalen Angelbestimmungen und dn Gesprächen mit den Schweden das Bild ergeben, dass Angel auf Aal allgemein nicht gestattet ist. Natürlich kann das auch falsch sein und Ausnahmen geben. Daher auch die Frage.

Hab selber noch mal recherchiert. Am Åsnen zum Beispiel ist Aal erlaubt.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

So bin erwacht   der Dicke ist zwischen 1, 04 m und 1, 05 m eine wahre Granate. Der 2.te ist 91 cm und der kleine!!!!!  immerhin noch 82 cm .mein Rekord von 2014 um 3 cm überboten. Die Nacht und das drumherum bleiben unververgessen.


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

Auch wenn du gerade in Schweden warst  bist du unwissend....schau mal bei fiske. Se da steht für jeden See entsprechend, was man fangen darf  Mindestmaß ist 70...
Ich glaube das hatten die 3...


----------



## fordprefect (25. Juli 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Auch wenn du gerade in Schweden warst  bist du unwissend....schau mal bei fiske. Se da steht für jeden See entsprechend, was man fangen darf  Mindestmaß ist 70...
> Ich glaube das hatten die 3...


Habs ja gerade selber noch mal recherchiert .


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juli 2022)

Aalter Schwede, was für Äälkes... 

Wie wirst Du sie verwerten, gibt es schon Pläne? 
Kriegt man die ganz Grossen gut geschmacklich hin? 
Vllt. Mal ein Ergebnis posten? Würde mich sehr interessieren


----------



## zokker (25. Juli 2022)

Fettes Fettes Petri Paul. Was für eine Granate. Da haben dir bestimmt beim Keschern die Knie gewackelt. Meistens bekommt man sie ja nicht beim ersten Mal in den Kescher. Und die beiden "kleinen"  sind auch super.

Ich hab noch ein wenig Geflügel geknipst, nun ist aber Feierabend.


----------



## jkc (25. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da habe ich eine bessere App, die all das Gewünschte bringt, also Kartendarstellung, Route, Boot in Karte und die gefahrene Strecke kannst du auch speichern, ebenso die gefahrenen Routen.
> Leider bin ich zu blöd für einen Sceenshot?
> Die App heißt NavShip.
> 
> ...


Danke, schaue mir die App mal an, die Höchstgeschwindigkeit ist quatsch, hatte da auch schon deutlich höherer Werte. Vermute die entsteht dadurch, wenn ich das Handy per Hand im Boot bewege? Der Trackt alle Sekunde ein Punkt, wobei selbst dann wäre es schwer auf 9kmh zu kommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juli 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> das Handy per Hand im Boot bewege? Der Trackt alle Sekunde ein Punkt, wobei selbst dann wäre es schwer auf 9kmh zu kommen.


Dann bin ich beruhigt, ich dachte du jagst da wie Popeye über dein Gewässer.
Aber auch die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ist beachtlich, da fahre ich derzeit nicht schneller als 2,5 Kmh, schleppend.
Allerdings glaube ich, du weiß schon was du da tust.

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (25. Juli 2022)

Im Sommer kann es für mich nicht zu schnell sein, wenn ich könnte würde ich durchgehend 4,5kmh fahren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. Juli 2022)

inextremo6 :
Auch von mir nochmals ein besonderes Petri !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wie schon zokker mit den wackeligen Knien erwähnt hat, hätte ich auch bekommen …
Einfach geile Adrenalinschübe, davon kriegt man nicht genug …
Wünsche dir noch ein schönen Aufenthalt mit ganz vielen fetten Schlangen …


----------



## inextremo6 (25. Juli 2022)

Danke allen....Zokker auch dickes Petri. Es hat sage und schreibe 15 Minuten mit dem geschrootteten Kescher gedauert, ich wollte schon aufgeben. Beim Biss u. nachfolgendem Anschlag dachte ich an einen ganz kleinem Aal, er lief irgendwie bei gespannter Schnur auf mich zu...und nicht am Grund. Als wir uns sahen gab er Gas durchs Boot durch , dann wieder mit großem Druck zurück, vordere Ankerleine berührt......meine knie waren wie Gummi, musste erstmal 15 Minuten entspannen. Aber das kennst du ja....soll auch so sein. Morgen Nacht der nächste Ansitz gleiche Stelle.
Falls was gibt melde ich mich wieder


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juli 2022)

Petri allen Fängern - vor allem den aktuellen Großaalraushauern, geile Teile. Von daher: Weitermachen und guten Appetit


Bei uns ist ein 75er schon kapital und eine echte Seltenheit.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Juli 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> So bin erwacht   der Dicke ist zwischen 1, 04 m und 1, 05 m eine wahre Granate. Der 2.te ist 91 cm und der kleine!!!!!  immerhin noch 82 cm .mein Rekord von 2014 um 3 cm überboten. Die Nacht und das drumherum bleiben unververgessen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super dickes Petri von mir , was für Schlangen, topp !!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (25. Juli 2022)

Und für Zokker natürlich auch ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Aalen


----------



## Lord Sinclair (25. Juli 2022)

Bin gerade im Chiemgau unterwegs, befische die Obere Alz, Abfluss vom Chiemsee. Nachdem in der Rhein-Main Region die Wassertemperaturen zu kritisch wurden und ich das Angeln eingestellt habe, hatte ich die Hoffnung, dass es hier vielleicht ein wenig besser ist. Aber das sind Badewasser Temperaturen. Habe es trotzdem probiert, bisher nur Nachläufer von einem Hecht, mehrere Döbel habe ich angeworfen, aber ohne Erfolg. Wir sind heute Vormittag aber mit dem Boot und dem SUP die Alz runtergefahren, wir haben unfassbar viele Barben gesehen, bestimmt 70 Stück, in teils unfassbarer Größe! Selten so etwas erlebt…


----------



## Lord Sinclair (25. Juli 2022)

…jetzt hat es gerade doch geklappt… Klein, aber bei den Bedingungen bin ich super happy!!!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Juli 2022)

Ich habe das eine Bild von letze Nacht etwas nachbeleuchtet, ich denke so erkennt man etwas besser die Größe. Die Rolle ist ne 4 Tausender Shimano Stradic Aero.


----------



## Zmann (25. Juli 2022)

Inex und Zokker Hut ab, ganz dickes Petri,allen anderen natürlich auch aber die Aalexperten schieben sich hier sehr in den Vordergrund


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Juli 2022)

Petri an die Aalfänger hier. Richtig schöne Schlangen die hier da raus gezaubert habt  
Vor allen an Paul mit seinen Lampenöl Aalen


----------



## Ukel (25. Juli 2022)

Petri an alle erfolgreichen Fäbger


----------



## thanatos (26. Juli 2022)

Ja unser See ist im Moment  schwer erfolgreich zu beangeln - ich meine bei Gemeinschaftsangeln .
Total verkrautet und überwiegend kleine Plötzen und Rotfedern  - Paarangeln - gewonnen 
hat ein Pärchen mit größeren Bleien , die Zweiten hatten das Glück eine 2,5 Kg Schleie zu erwischen .
Nun hat mich eine "Anfänger Frau - ü 60 " gefragt wie machen die das mit den großen Fischen -
Antwort : sie riskieren es zu schneidern - ein zweites Pärchen hat es ja auch probiert und haben es auf den letzten Platz gebracht - ist es nicht besser viele kleine Fische oder vielleicht gar keinen . Was mich etwas betrübt ,- 
daß die Jüngeren für so etwas keinen Sinn mehr haben .


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juli 2022)

Sorry OT gelöscht.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juli 2022)

Leute, ihr seid in der falschen Abteilung, das heißt hier Live vom Wasser!
Ich für meinen Teil breche gleich auf ans Wasser, aber da stehen erst mal wieder 300Km Autobahn dazwischen.

Jürgen


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Juli 2022)

Viel Glück Jürgen. 
Ich bin auch am packen, geht heute für ne Nacht an den DEK mit zwei Kumpels.uss aber nur 35 Km fahren. Mal schauen was der Wetterumschwung so bringt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. Juli 2022)

Bei mir gibt's auch interessante Neuigkeiten! Ab letzte Samstagnacht war ich offline wider willen, deswegen konnte ich nichts posten. Zunächst ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger, insbesondere den "Aalbändigern!" 
Ich habe Samstagnacht einen schönen Zander mit 65 cm gefangen, allerdings auf Wurm! 
Ich hatte auf Wurm in anderen Gewässern zwar schon kleinere Zander bis ca. 50cm gefangen, aber noch nie einen Ü 60! Das ist bei uns übrigens das Vereinsvewässer - Mindestmaß.. 

Dann hatte ich noch einen weiteren Biß auf Wurmbündel und etwa 7 sec. Fischkontakt. Dann wurde die Schnur plötzlich schlaff, daß immerhin 0,35er geflochtene (25 Ibs) Vorfach mit einer Tragkraft von immerhin 13,14 kg war etwa 15 cm über dem Haken durchgescheuert! Hatte es erst frisch an den Haken gebunden.... Grund war sandig. 

Jetzt habe ich die 1er Haken an 0,40er gefl. gebunden, hoffe, ich erwische damit das "Flußmonster" beim nächstenmal!


----------



## fordprefect (26. Juli 2022)

Schöner Zander und ich versuchs mehr schlecht als recht mit Gufi...
War das andere vlt. ein Waller?


----------



## kridkram (26. Juli 2022)

Bin heute auch nochmal los für 1 Nacht an ein neues Gewässer für mich, ca 65 km Fahrt.  Seit 1h die Ruten drin, auf Wurm/ Pose gab es schon die ersten zaghaften Versuche. Ist ein kleiner Stau von 5 ha und von A-Z soll alles drin sein. Wunderbar ruhig hier, auch kein Straßenlärm.


----------



## kridkram (26. Juli 2022)

Gerade einen ordentlichen Run auf Tigernüsse gehabt aber Null Widerstand beim Rute aufnehmen!


----------



## kridkram (26. Juli 2022)

Hatte wieder einen Run auf Tigernüsse, diesmal hing er, Karpfen von 50 cm. Jetzt erstmal Köfi stippen für die Nacht.


----------



## silverfish (26. Juli 2022)

*heuer waren nur Minis am Start.
Ca.12 Barsche ,alle unter 10cm. Als Krönung ne 20cm Fritte. *


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juli 2022)

Guten morgen.
Bei mir war heute den ganzen Tag schwerer Sturm, der auch jetzt kaum ruhiger ist.
Bin trotzdem draussen und konnte bei starker Strömung gerade einen überlisten. Sollte auch so 85-90 haben.
Ach übrigens alle Aale die ich hier gefangen habe bissen auf Tauwurm .
Alle die auch noch sitzen beste Fänge. 
Bin zufrieden und entspannt


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juli 2022)

Nummer 2 gleiche Größe oder etwas kleiner auf jeden Fall ü80 und das alles mit meinen geflickten Kescher 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
. Es ist scheiss wetter Sturm,Regen und Treibholz


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juli 2022)

Hab heute ein Dejavue von Montag. 
Nummer 3, wieder ein Klopper  von mindestens 90. Mich grauld es schon vor zu Hause, wenn ich wieder nur Strippen ziehe.
Gruss an JKC der glaube ich auch noch sitzt.
Respekt für dein anglerisches können.


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juli 2022)

Es sind 5 geworden und endlich mal ein 70er 
dabei.... die andern wieder alles fette Granaten.sobald eshell wurde haben sich die weissfische auf meine würmer gestürzt.
Köderfisch an den Haken und anstatt einen ersehnten Zander  wieder so ein Prügel.  So fahr jetzt rein bin fertig und verschreibe mir 2 Tage Pause. Uuund ab jetzt werde ich alle über 80 zurück setzen....
Masse gibts nachher


----------



## daci7 (27. Juli 2022)

Boar was für Granaten inextremo6 !
Voll geil! Danke fürs teilen!
Groetjes
David


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juli 2022)

Dickes Petri Paul. Da scheinen ja ein paar feine Teile im See zu wohnen, oder haben es einmal  

Ich hätte gestern Nacht auch gerne was von meinem Fängen berichtet, das war aber echt schwierig. Ich liege gerade auf meiner liege und überlege, ob ich eine solche Nacht schon mal hatte. Es gab in Schüben den ganzen Tag und auch die ganze Nacht immer wieder reichlich Bisse, sowohl auf Köfi als auch auf Tauwurm. Während sich mein Kumpel mit 3 dicken Schlangen, wovon 2 auch Ü1 Kg sind, und einem schönen 60er Zander belohnen könnte, habe ich nur ins leere gehauen, Vorfach gerissen, ausgeschlitzt, oder Steinfisch (Hänger). Es war echt zum verzweifeln. Thomas Drillsucht69 hatte uns noch besucht, und sich das bis 2 Uhr heute Nacht angeschaut. Ich war verzweifelt. Als ich dann kurz nach zwei in mein Zelt gekrochen bin, passierte dann aber doch noch einmal in Wunder. Nach zwei weiteren Fehlbisse auf Köfi konnte ich eine schöne Schlange auf Tauwurm fangen. Die wird auch Ü80 sein. Unterm Strich ein Trost, aber immer noch viel Unverständnis für das Geschehene. Ich werde jetzt gleich Mal raus aus dem Schlafsack und einpacken. Der Delkim hat sich heute morgen im Hellen noch gar nicht gemeldet. Weder Barsch noch Zander sind anscheinend aktiv.


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juli 2022)

Achso ...
Hart erarbeitet


----------



## kridkram (27. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer
Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Sobald es dunkel war, ging nix mehr. Hatte Köfi dran und köfi/ Wurm mix. Total tote Hose, hatte noch einen Karpfen im Hellen. Jetzt pack ich zusammen.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2022)

Petri den Schlangenbändigern 

Besonders an Paul geht mein Respekt ... die ganze Nacht im offenen Boot und dann noch bei viel Wind.

Aalzheimer:  manchmal läuft`s und manchmal nicht ... du wurdest aber doch belohnt ... schöner 80er.
​


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juli 2022)

Danke Zokker und allen anderen.eigentlich bräuchte man hier erst um 0 Uhr losfahren.
Ich hatte gestern arge Probleme  beim Ankern, bin immer wieder von ner Böhe erfasst worden und stand dann irgendwann 18 Meter von meiner Stelle,aber war ja nicht verkehrt...
So jetzt die Maße.75, 2x 85, 87 und der Grosse 98cm. Die sind teilweise so fett, sodass ich den 98er wieder die Freiheit schenke. Die Nacht war seeehr anstrengend, hab zwar geschützt gestanden , aber es gab Böhen bis 16m/s.
Da wirbelt es auch im Schutz des Schilfes 
So 2 Tage Pause, bin echt fertig.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Juli 2022)

Fettes Petri Paul zu den schönen Schlangen und einer sehr erfolgreichen Nacht … Tobe dich mal richtig aus, zu Hause wirst du es wieder vermissen…

Torsten auch ein ganz Fettes Petri hier nochmal… Es war eine sehr aktionsreiche Nacht gestern und schön war es sowieso …
Es gab reichlich Bisse, so dass ich anstatt ein Stündchen bis zwei Uhr verweilte…Wollte mir einfach die schönen, richtig geilen Livebisse nicht nehmen lassen…Spannung pur !!!
Allen anderen natürlich auch ein Petri !!!!!!!


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Aalzheimer:  manchmal läuft`s und manchmal nicht ... du wurdest aber doch belohnt ... schöner 80er.
> ​


Danke Dir bzw. Euch. Habe ihn gerade auf Eis gelegt, 86cm. Auch kein Allerweltsaal im Kanal. Aber trotzdem.


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2022)

Die Profis wissen was ich jetzt mache. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














Ist gut windig.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (27. Juli 2022)

Ich bin heute mit Familie zum Taubensee hochgewandert, Reiserute natürlich im Gepäck. Traumhafte Kulisse, bisher nur ein kleiner Barsch…


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Juli 2022)

Ein wunderschönes Gewässer.


----------



## Zander Jonny (27. Juli 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab mal aus Spaß einen der Kollegen (glaube nr. 5 oder so) auf die Scale gepackt - Maß hätten die ja schon
> Anhang anzeigen 413208


Ich würde keine Sekunde zögern 
Habe ich noch nicht probiert, ist der mit irgendwas vergleichbar?


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2022)

Allen am Wasser ein Petri Heil. 

Senken ging sehr gut, wie immer bei ordentlich Wind. 

Angeln scharf


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (27. Juli 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Die Profis wissen was ich jetzt mache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ran an die Schlagen Zokker und mach deinen Eimer voll......dickes Petri für Dich


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2022)

Danke. 
Heute erster Fisch mal kein Barsch, sondern ein Plieten ... oder für die Klugscheißer eine Güster


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. Juli 2022)

zokker  :
Auch meinerseits viel Petri und hau den Eimer voll …


----------



## daci7 (27. Juli 2022)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich würde keine Sekunde zögern
> Habe ich noch nicht probiert, ist der mit irgendwas vergleichbar?


Schmeckt wunderbar- festes weißes Fleisch und nicht zu viele Gräten. Der ist nicht umsonst als Speisefisch beliebt


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mich jetzt schon ins Schongebiet auf meine Nachtangelstelle gelegt. Im Tiefen waren die Wellen dann doch zu hoch. Außerdem haben mir irgendwelche Kleinfische ständig dem Wurm geklaut. Mal sehen was hier so auf Wurm so beisst.


----------



## inextremo6 (27. Juli 2022)

Hi Zokker,viel Erfolg heute.Schade dass es mit den Weissfischen nicht so ist wie hier.
Sobald es dunkel ist geht ausser Aal nichts mehr an die Würmer.....
Ich habe gestern keine 20 Würmer verbraucht. Wenn ich da so an mein altes Stammgewässer, die Müritz denke,  da waren 100 Würmer die Nacht fast normal....
Ja anstrengend ist das Angeln hier schon im Lindnerboot, vor allen die Mittelbank nervt, ständig muss man Nachts darüber steigen....
Wir haben heute noch n paar gute Barsche, 
 geangelt.mein Sohn hat es voll drauf....der ist allerdings von gestern.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ich drück dir die Daumen für heute Nacht.


----------



## Niklas32 (27. Juli 2022)

Wahnsinn was hier die letzten Tage an dicken Schlangen gezeigt wurde. Petri!

Hau was raus, zokker So ein motivierendes Eimerbild hat was. 






Ich sitze auch wieder an und hoffe auf einen dicken Rüssler.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Juli 2022)

Sehr geiles Gewässer, aber hatte ich ja schonmal angemerkt  

Petri mein Freund.

Für mich geht's morgen schon los bis Sonntag ans Brassenloch, mal gucken ob ichn paar fette Büffel dazwischen rausfischen kann. Unfassbar schwieriger See weil Brassen ohne Ende und natürliche Nahrung bis unters Dach, aber ich hab Bock wie Sau


----------



## zokker (27. Juli 2022)

Um 11, hat ich hier ja noch gar nicht.


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2022)

Petri an alle 

Konnte heute endlich mal alleine 2 Stunden angeln gehen 
Leider in praller Mittagssonne aber egal

Gebissen haben dementsprechend die Kleinen
Aber Weit draußen auf Grund angeln bei 19-21 kmh Wind war tough!

Musste am Ende Schnur in die Hand nehmen um überhaupt die Bisse zu spüren


----------



## Mescalero (27. Juli 2022)

Die sind aber schick, wie heißen die?
Petri an den Bosporus!

Edit: vier Bier und es ist erst Mittag....mein lieber Scholli!


----------



## DenizJP (27. Juli 2022)

Danke
Das eine ist ne Zweibindenbrasse

Der Rest sind ebenfalls Meeresbrassen


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Gewässer, aber hatte ich ja schonmal angemerkt
> 
> Petri mein Freund.
> 
> Für mich geht's morgen schon los bis Sonntag ans Brassenloch, mal gucken ob ichn paar fette Büffel dazwischen rausfischen kann. Unfassbar schwieriger See weil Brassen ohne Ende und natürliche Nahrung bis unters Dach, aber ich hab Bock wie Sau


Ich glaub da muss ich mal rumkommen. 
Ich steh auf Brassen Feedern
Hört sich nach hanzz`Paradies an. 
Und dann fressen wir Eier bis der Arzt kommt. 
Oder ich koche dir mal was gescheites. 

Wahrscheinlich fang ich dann aber nur fette Karpfen an der Light Feeder


----------



## Niklas32 (27. Juli 2022)

Nachdem bei der letzten Session morgens der Boilie ab war, habe ich grad mal aus einem Gefühl heraus die Rute reingekurbelt. Vom Boilie keine Spur mehr nach 2,5 Stunden. Diesmal habe ich den Boilie extra heute Nachmittag nachhärten lassen. Das es hier nen Haufen Weißfische gibt, weiß ich, aber das die mir das Teil so schnell runternagen…
Naja. Rute liegt wieder. Diesmal mit einem Boilie einer anderen Sorte. Ich bin gespannt ob der morgen früh noch da ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Juli 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich glaub da muss ich mal rumkommen.
> Ich steh auf Brassen Feedern
> Hört sich nach hanzz`Paradies an.
> Und dann fressen wir Eier bis der Arzt kommt.
> ...


Das ist das Feedersparadise. Wat hab ich da letztes Jahr Scheißhausdeckel gefangen. Man muss sie finden und dann morgens 06:00-08:00, Made/Caster, dann gehts zwei Stunden Biss auf Biss und danach bis Nachts wie tot.

Rekord letztes Jahr: 12 Brassen zwischen 60-70 und einen kleinen Spiegler, in 1,5h. Unfassbar. Auf diesem Spot hab ich jeden Morgen geisteskrank gefangen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Hab die Bilder sogar noch gefunden von der Session damals


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2022)

Die Nacht gab es noch 5 Bisse, dabei war eine Strippe, beissen sehr spitz. Eben noch ein 50er, schwimmt wieder.


----------



## Niklas32 (28. Juli 2022)

Hier tat sich die ganze Nacht nichts. Zumindest ist aber der andere Boilie am Haar geblieben, hatte eben mal kontrolliert. 

Petri zu den Aalen.


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2022)

Petri Dank


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2022)

Warten auf den Pirol ... oder auf was weiß ich nicht was.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Die selbsternannten Wetterexperten wieder: Gestern wurd für Freitag noch knapp 20l/m² und Westwind angesagt, heut isses plötzlich null Regen und Ostwind
Es macht einfach keinen Sinn sich weiter darüber aufzuregen, ich habe mich allerdings auf fängige Bedingungen eingestellt, die nun wieder komplett fürn Arsch sind...

Naja, die Abrechnung erfolgt letztendlich ja immer am Wasser...


----------



## zokker (28. Juli 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## DenizJP (28. Juli 2022)

Die dicken Fische schwimmen natürlich beim Restaurant rum xD

Meeräschen und Wolfsbarsche


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die selbsternannten Wetterexperten wieder: Gestern wurd für Freitag noch knapp 20l/m² und Westwind angesagt, heut isses plötzlich null Regen und Ostwind
> Es macht einfach keinen Sinn sich weiter darüber aufzuregen, ich habe mich allerdings auf fängige Bedingungen eingestellt, die nun wieder komplett fürn Arsch sind...
> 
> Naja, die Abrechnung erfolgt letztendlich ja immer am Wasser...


Mit wären Ostwind und trocken lieber als Westwind und 20l/qm  …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Mit wären Ostwind und trocken lieber als Westwind und 20l/qm  …


Nö, mir nicht. Da dies nämlich nur für nen 3/4 Tag angekündigt war und wie du weißt, kann Regen aktuell ja nicht wirklich schaden


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

So, Camp steht und Ruten liegen. See hat übrigens ca 35ha, also lasst euch nicht täuschen. Sitze am blauen Punkt aufm Satellitenbild, damit man es sich besser vorstellen kann.

Ruten liegen wie folgt:

Single Rod: Am anderen Ufer in einer 5m Rinne. Kurz davor gehts hoch zum Ufer hin und vorher kommt ne Kante auf 3,5 und danach gehts wieder runter auf 5m bis zu meinem Ufer hin. 16er Poppie in Pink.

Recht Rute Pod: auf ca 6,2 im Niemandsland, quasi im Durchgang. Ihr müsst wissen, dass der Teil, in dem auch die single Rod liegt, noch teils gebaggert wird. Das heißt, dass in diesem Areal die Wassertrübung deutlich höher ist. Die rechte Podrute liegt quasi genau am Übergang zwischen klarem und trübem Wasser. Köder 2 17er Sinker N Sectuss von Cockbaits.

Linke Podrute: An der linken langen Uferkante kurz vorm Busch auf ca 3m. Klares Wasser. Köder: 17er Penny Fish mit nem 12er Dosenmais Poppi von Naturebaits.

Bin gespannt wien Flitzebogen ob was geht. Der See ist, wie gestern erwähnt, auf Grund der Unmengen an natürlicher Nahrung leider ziemlich schwierig. Aber der Spot ist genial, vor allem Zelt steht im Schatten. Einfach nur geil!

Ziel ist es natürlich, den fettesten Schuppi des Sees mit knapp 33kg zu fangen. Der ist hier schon paar mal rausgekommen, also beißen tut er. Das wäre natürlich der Supergau


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juli 2022)

Viel Glück und dickes Petri !


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Holy shit, hier hat grad ne Hornisse ne Libelle gepackt und die bei lebendigem Leibe gefressen, heiliger... 






Einfach krass...Ist eben weggeflogen, kommt 10min später wieder und frisst sie nach und nach auf. Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen    Die ist grad mit dem ganzen Kopf weggeflogen, WTF!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Hornisse ist 3 mal geflogen: Kopf weg, Schwanz zur Hälfte weg...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

So und vor lauter Knabbergeräusche der Hornisse hab ich natürlich auch Hunger bekommen


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Holy shit, hier hat grad ne Hornisse ne Libelle gepackt und die bei lebendigem Leibe gefressen, heiliger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja, die Tierchen sind interessant. Ich habe auch ein Nest in der unmittelbaren Umgebung.
Sind übrigens harmlos und greifen nur an, wen ihr Nest bedroht wird.
Haben nur einen schlechten Ruf, weil es früher immer geheißen hat:  "drei Stiche töten einen Menschen, sieben ein Pferd". Das ist jedoch Unsinn.  Der Stich der Hornisse (falls es dazu kommt) ist von der Giftigkeit geringer als der einer Honigbiene.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß. Tieren Mythen aufzuerlegen und sie schlecht zu reden konnte der Mensch schon immer gut...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (28. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So und vor lauter Knabbergeräusche der Hornisse hab ich natürlich auch Hunger bekommen


Pass auf die Geschwister der Hornisse auf


----------



## Naish82 (28. Juli 2022)

Hornissen sind coole Tiere, ein Volk haut sich gute 5kg Insekten an Futter pro Tag rein.
Meine Lütte wurde mit 3 mal gestochen (weil die Hornisse auf ihrem kletterturm pausiert hat und sie aus Versehen  reingegriffen hat), abgesehen vom Schreck völlig harmlos.
Im Sommer kann man sie bei uns im Dunkeln gut beim jagen unter den Straßenlaternen beobachten.
Und das beste ist - sie fressen Wespen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der Stich der Hornisse (falls es dazu kommt) ist von der Giftigkeit geringer als der einer Honigbiene.


Und zwar nicht nur etwas, sondern um mehr als das Zehnfache.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Holy shit, hier hat grad ne Hornisse ne Libelle gepackt und die bei lebendigem Leibe gefressen, heiliger...


Klugscheißeralarm :
Die Hornisse selbst frisst eigentlich ausschließlich Pflanzen und Pflanzensäfte. Die erbeuteten Tiere brauchen sie zur Aufzucht der Larven. Das kennt jeder Imker, dem die Hornissen, in der Luft schwebend, die einfliegenden Bienen vor dem Stock wegfangen. Mein Vater hat die dann immer mit nem alten Tennisschläger weggekickt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Hab mal gehört, dass Hornissenstiche nur gefühlt mehr wehtun weil sie tiefer stechen


----------



## fordprefect (28. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört, dass Hornissenstiche nur gefühlt mehr wehtun weil sie tiefer stechen


Hab ich auch so erlebt. Bin mal durchs Uferunterholz geschlängelt und plötzlich hatte ich nen Schmerz im Unterarm, als ob mir jemand ne Nadel reingestochen hätte. War zum Glück kein Junkie, sondern ich sah eine Hornisse wegfliegen. War sehr überrascht davon. Der Stich aber blieb relativ klein und war schnell wieder weg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Vogelnest mit Amsel drinne direkt vorm Zelt im Gebüsch 
Ziemlich mittig im Bild, man sieht noch das Schwänzchen


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Ich habe als Zivi in einer Einrichtung gearbeitet, die sich in einem uralten Schloss befand, komplett mit Efeu zugewuchert. Und mit einigen Nestern drin. Im Sommer bei offenen Fenstern hatten wir ständig Hornissen drin, da ist nie etwas passiert. 
Aber Eindruck machen die durchaus!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Definitiv, das sind dieses Jahr auch ganz schöne Klopper


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Juli 2022)

Oh nein da sind junge im Nest! Hab gerade die kleinen Hälse sich nach oben strecken sehen um was zu Fressen zu bekommen

Ist das niedlich!!! 

Ich hoffe ich störe die süße Maus nicht. Bisher bleibt sie ganz gelassen und hat wenig Angst. Wird ja auch schnell merken, dass ich ihr nichts tue


----------



## Mescalero (28. Juli 2022)

Amseln sind da recht entspannt.
Hier wächst auch gerade die zweite Brut heran.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juli 2022)

Nach dem Amselsterben der letzten Jahre durch das Usutu-Virus sehr erfreulich.


----------



## Blueser (28. Juli 2022)

Übrigens hat jedes Amsel-Männchen seinen eigenen Song zur Revierverteidigung. Wir haben hier einen, der singt astrein die Kinder-Spott-Melodie: nää, nä nä, nää, nä ...


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Petri in die Runde! Ich hab mich jetzt mal mit Spinnrute in die Frankfurter Innenstadt aufgemacht, vielleicht kann ich heute ein paar Fänge beisteuern....


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Ein Barsch hat sich schon mal erbarmt...


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Ein 40er Zander hat sich ebenfalls erbarmt


----------



## hanzz (28. Juli 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Ein 40er Zander hat sich ebenfalls erbarmt


Auch auf Ikiru gefangen?


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab mal gehört, dass Hornissenstiche nur gefühlt mehr wehtun weil sie tiefer stechen


Hallo,

das ist richtig. Die haben ja auch einen größeren Stachel und stechen auch tiefer und natürlich ist die Menge des verabreichten Giftes größer als das einer Biene. Aber das Bienengift ist ungleich stärker, aber auch nicht schlimm.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

So, zwei Brassen die Nacht, sonst nix. Die eine ist wieder abgespult wie ein Karpfen und ich ausm Zelt gestürmt, fast aufe Fresse gelegt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Niklas32 Biste noch am Wasser oder hatteste nurn Overnighter gemacht?


----------



## Niklas32 (29. Juli 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Niklas32 Biste noch am Wasser oder hatteste nurn Overnighter gemacht?


Schon wieder zu Hause. Mache eigentlich immer nur eine Nacht. 
An dem Gewässer dort laufen die Fische nur nachts und im Sommer sogar nur in der zweiten nachthälfte. Daher war ich um 8 direkt wieder verschwunden. 

Dir nen Petri für deine Session. Hau was schickes raus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Ich versuchs...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)




----------



## Zmann (29. Juli 2022)

War der in deinen Bohnen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Scheint wohl so. Hab mich schon gewundert, warum die Bohnen dieses Mal so gezwickt haben


----------



## rustaweli (29. Juli 2022)

Wieder in "Back to the Roots" Manier draußen und das Wetter scheint perfekt. Ab und an Regen, arg schwül. Hoffe wieder auf Aale, für Schleien gibt es wieder den hier.





Ich mag dieses Gewässer einfach.




Gleich wird die Posenrute mit sorgfältig in Walderde umgetopfte Würmer bestückt.




Der Deckel dient heute einer ganz alten Methode gegen Einnicken. Die offenen Rolle wird mit einem Geldstück belegt, falls die Müdigkeit wider Erwarten zu heftig werden sollte, kommt ein Glöckchen auf die offene Spule.
Petri allen am Wasser!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Wäre nicht so nen Bissanzeigerchen was für dich?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Schüttet hier grad wie aus Eimern...


----------



## DenizJP (29. Juli 2022)

So - mal schauen ob ich hier angeln kann.

Sind nun in Istanbul 

PS: da will man einmal in Ruhe auf der türkischen Autobahn fahren….

Wird man gleich geschnitten!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Schüttet immernoch wie aus Eimern. Hauptsache der Wetterbericht sagt immernoch 0% Regen


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2022)

Petri Leute, hier immerhin die Schleimer aktiv.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also der mit seinen geschätzten 2m jetzt nicht mehr so.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Aber seine Artgenossen sind unterwegs.





Den Kollegen habe ich jetzt inzwischen 3x aus dem Wasser gefischt und jetzt gerade extra ans Ufer gefahren   








Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Juli 2022)

Junge das kracht und blitzt hier


----------



## Aalzheimer (29. Juli 2022)

Sitzen auch wieder am DEK. Die Barsche waren schon Mal willig. Ein schöner 55er Küchenzander hat sich auch schon Mal blicken lassen.


----------



## rustaweli (29. Juli 2022)

Bis auf einen kleinen Barsch geht bisher absolut nix. 




Mondphase, Wetter, alles passt, man steckt nicht drinne. 




Vielleicht haben sie sich gestern schon die Bäuche vollgeschlagen bei ganz kurzen Gewittern und kurzem leichten Regen. 
Hm ..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mit allem gerechnet, aber nicht damit, WTF! Hier sind Waller drinne??? 

War übelst der Brassenbiss und ich voll angepisst, dass ich hier bei strömendem Regen raus muss. Im Leben nicht mit gerechnet...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2022)

Achja, diese Nacht gabs 3 Brassen plus den Waller. Fotos hab ich mir mal gespart, bis auf den Waller, der wars wert im Starkregen fotografiert zu werden


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Juli 2022)

Bei uns ging auch nicht wahnsinnig viel. Waren ja insgesamt 5 Angler. 5 Zander, ein paar Barsche und eine dicke Schlange von ca. 1,3 Kg sind rausgekommen. Bissfrequenz war sehr gering. Hatte ich bei den Bedingungen  mit etwas mehr gerechnet. Petri den Wallerfängern


----------



## rustaweli (30. Juli 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Bei uns ging auch nicht wahnsinnig viel. Waren ja insgesamt 5 Angler. 5 Zander, ein paar Barsche und eine dicke Schlange von ca. 1,3 Kg sind rausgekommen. Bissfrequenz war sehr gering. Hatte ich bei den Bedingungen  mit etwas mehr gerechnet. Petri den Wallerfängern


Hatte auch mit viel mehr gerechnet. Mit Eurer Quote wäre ich aber schon glücklich, es blieb bei dem Barsch. 
Werde es heute erneut probieren, vielleicht auch Platz und/oder Taktik ändern. Die gestrige Posenmontage mit Laufblei ließ mich auch stetig zweifeln. 
Petri all den gestrigen Fängern!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Juli 2022)

Hab auch mehr erwartet nach dem Regen gestern...Auch nicht so viel Oberflächenaktion hier bei mir. Paar Rotaugenschwärme am Ufer, mal raubts anner Oberfläche, aber Bisstechnisch echt mau. Mit Made würd ich mich wahrscheinlich wieder blöde fangen


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Juli 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hatte auch mit viel mehr gerechnet. Mit Eurer Quote wäre ich aber schon glücklich, es blieb bei dem Barsch.
> Werde es heute erneut probieren, vielleicht auch Platz und/oder Taktik ändern. Die gestrige Posenmontage mit Laufblei ließ mich auch stetig zweifeln.
> Petri all den gestrigen Fängern!


Unbedingt mal den Platz wechseln, die haben im Stillwasser echte Bereiche, die bevorzugt werden.
Ruhig mal Flachwasser versuchen, vor oder hinter Krautbänken.
Vorfach aufliegen lassen mit 2 Tauis am 2er Haken.
Kombi aus 2 Ruten, eine ufernah, eine etwas weiter drin und oder weiter versetzt, hilft beim Suchen.
Bei Schneider nächstes Mal Platzwechsel!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. Juli 2022)

Bin zu Besuch bei nem Kumpel in Schwerin,
mal Schauen ob sich Räuber verhaften lassen.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Juli 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> PS: da will man einmal in Ruhe auf der türkischen Autobahn fahren….
> 
> Wird man gleich geschnitten!!


So sind sie , die Türken. Tarnen sich auch noch mit einem deutschen Nummernschild.


----------



## ado (30. Juli 2022)

Mal gucken ob was geht. 
Zweimal halber köfi. Eine liegt unter dem Baum im tiefen die andere in der flachen Ecke ... 
Ich finde ich hätte es mal wieder verdient einen Zielfisch zu fangen. Der letzte war Ende April.


----------



## ado (30. Juli 2022)

Allein für das Naturerlebnis hat es sich schon gelohnt


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. Juli 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Bin zu Besuch bei nem Kumpel in Schwerin,
> mal Schauen ob sich Räuber verhaften lassen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## derporto (31. Juli 2022)

Sitze auch mal wieder auf der Kiesbank. Wetter war nicht berauschend heute, meist bedeckt, gelegentlich Regen, max. 22 Grad. Zum Abend hin wurde es noch richtig nett. Grundeln wenig aktiv heute. Dafür kamen bis jetzt ein orderntlicher 63er und ein dicker 74er Spitzkopf. Seit ner halben Stunde ist es ruhig. Werde bald einpacken.

Zieht noch ordentlich was raus heute Nacht.


----------



## rustaweli (31. Juli 2022)

Ich packe dann mal. Leider wieder keine Aalnacht. Gab nur diesen Schnürsenkel, dazu noch schlecht getroffen, 




sowie diesen Doktorfisch. 




Beide sind wieder in ihrem Element und sollen noch ein wenig wachsen. Ganz schlimm waren heute die ständigen Krebsattacken, nicht besser wie Grundeln. 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2022)

Mooooooooin


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Ich sitz auch wieder am wasser. Dem 5ten schneider in folge entgegen. Oder doch nicht?


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2022)

UL Topwater Frequenzangeln
ca 1 Stunde waren die kleinen Racker da. 
Jetzt ist der Kanal wieder wie tot.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Gäääääähn. Nicht mal mehr Grundeln zerreissen die Köfi.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2022)

So Session vorbei und wieder kein Zielfisch...Es ist echt zum Mäuse melken...

Gegen Mittag pack ich ein bevor der angekündigte Regen kommt...


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Köfigrösse halbiert um wenigstens nicht zu schneidern. Hat geklappt. 61.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Kann mir einer sagen was das für würmer sind? Leben noch. Kommen aus dem aal. Kann nicht sagen ob aus magen, darm oder fleisch. Hab recht tief geschnitten. Sieht eklig aus. Sushiaal wird das nicht.
Taxi? Zokker? Was ist das?


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Bild


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Schwimmblasenwurm?


----------



## Mescalero (31. Juli 2022)

Sieht sehr danach aus!


----------



## Blueser (31. Juli 2022)

Eklige Würmer im Aal
					

:vHallo an alle Aalfreeks, ich habe heute beim Aalausnehmen fast gekotzt. Ich habe noch nie so viele zusammengerollte schwarz-weiße Würmer in den Eingeweiden eines Aal´s gefunden. Es waren mindestens 18 Stück. Wer weiß, um welche Tierchen es sich handelt. Der Aal war tot die Ekeltierchen lebten...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Hab etwas rumgeguugelt und ich werde den aal essen. Allerdings werd ich ihn nicht gleich zu der forelle in die lake legen, die heut abend in den rauch geht. Statt dessen erstmal 1 woche durchgefrieren. Und dann eher brataal. Und blos frau nix von sagen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Eklige Würmer im Aal
> 
> 
> :vHallo an alle Aalfreeks, ich habe heute beim Aalausnehmen fast gekotzt. Ich habe noch nie so viele zusammengerollte schwarz-weiße Würmer in den Eingeweiden eines Aal´s gefunden. Es waren mindestens 18 Stück. Wer weiß, um welche Tierchen es sich handelt. Der Aal war tot die Ekeltierchen lebten...
> ...


Danke. Hatte den bericht mittlerweile auch gefunden


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Hab etwas rumgeguugelt und ich werde den aal essen. Allerdings werd ich ihn nicht gleich zu der forelle in die lake legen, die heut abend in den rauch geht. Statt dessen erstmal 1 woche durchgefrieren. Und dann eher brataal. Und blos frau nix von sagen.


Den kannst Du ruhig in die Lake legen - perfekt für den Rauch !

Das sind zu 100% Schwimmblasenwürmer - völlig natürlicher Parasit beim Aal und für den Menschen ungefährlich !!!

Diese Würmer kommen nur lokal in der Schwimmblase vor - den Fisch kannst Du zu 100% sorgenfrei essen !

R.S.


----------



## derporto (31. Juli 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Hab etwas rumgeguugelt und ich werde den aal essen. Allerdings werd ich ihn nicht gleich zu der forelle in die lake legen, die heut abend in den rauch geht. Statt dessen erstmal 1 woche durchgefrieren. Und dann eher brataal. Und blos frau nix von sagen.



Aale mit Schwimmblasenwurm kann man bedenkenlos essen. Sie sitzen, wie der Name schon sagt, in der Schwimmblase, und nicht im Fleisch.

Hier in der Weser oberhalb des Hamelner Wehres finde ich ihn nur sehr selten, vllt. bei 1 von 10 Aalen.

Es gibt jedoch Gewässer, dort sind die Bestände zu nahezu 100 % befallen.
________
PS: Da war unser Rheinspezie etwas schneller.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Juli 2022)

Petri derporto zu Deinen super Fängen von der Sandbank - sehr schönes Gewässer und Stellen ! 

R.S.


----------



## ado (31. Juli 2022)

Gestern Abend habe ich dann um halb 11 ohne nennenswerte Aktion abgebrochen. Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr stehen, irgendwie hat alles weh getan. Nachts kam dann Schüttelfrost und Fieber dazu. Wird wohl erst einmal ein paar Tage Angelpause bedeuten.


----------



## Astacus74 (31. Juli 2022)

derporto schrieb:


> Aale mit Schwimmblasenwurm kann man bedenkenlos essen. Sie sitzen, wie der Name schon sagt, in der Schwimmblase, und nicht im Fleisch.



Absolut, trotzdem sollten das nicht die mitkriegen die auf sowas sensibel reagieren, könnte unschöne Diskussionen geben
und spätestens wenn alles gut durchgegart ist passiert nüscht nich, dann ist das nur eine Kopfsache


Gruß Frank


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Juli 2022)

So bin wieder daheim. Irgendwann wirds mir beim plumpsangeln langweilig, daher hatte ich heut noch die UL baitcaster mit und 4 barsche gezubbelt. Und prompt wurde mir wieder bewusst warum ich neuerdings zum plumpser degradiert wurde. Scheiss nervige Entzündung im ellbogen.


----------



## Angler2097 (31. Juli 2022)

Geht mir ähnlich. Dieses Jahr drei mal mit Köderfisch angesessen. Erst Köderfische gestippt, alles aufgebaut, Ruten raus und sofort wurde mir langweilig. Teilweise nach einer Stunde wieder abgebrochen.


----------



## Naish82 (31. Juli 2022)

Mit Junior unterwegs, 70er Hecht.
Hat sich den wobbler so tief reingeballert, dass ein kiemenbogen gerissen ist, also musste er mit. Lecker.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Juli 2022)

Ziemlich gut genährt der Gute


----------



## Naish82 (31. Juli 2022)

Ja, der hat es sich gut gehen lassen…

Und Junior ist einmal mehr völlig aus dem Häuschen, was noch viel wichtiger ist. Haben auch kurze Zeit später abgebrochen weil es zu warm und zu schwül wurde…


----------



## Naish82 (1. August 2022)

Kleines Update zum Verzehr:
Sauber filetiert, S&P, mehlieren  und in Butter gebraten. Der lütte (6 1/2) liebt Hecht, er hat sich fast das komplette Rückenfilet alleine reingepfiffen… =)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. August 2022)

Hecht schmeckt fantastisch


----------



## Zmann (1. August 2022)

Feierabend Pike...


----------



## thanatos (2. August 2022)

ja die Barsche waren heute recht bissig nach dem meine Perle den 6. auf Spinner gefangen hat habe ich es mit 
Gufis aufgegeben Zwei Hechtlein wollten auch mal an die frische Luft  ( ca 20 -25 cm ) hatten zum Glück
nur einen Haken ganz vorn im Maul .


----------



## Fishhunter97 (3. August 2022)

Also irgendwie habe ich mir meinen ersten Barsch auf einen 5er Blinker anders vorgestellt… aber besser als garnichts allemal


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2022)

Der Kollege mit seinem Jungen beim Barscheln.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2022)

Bin auch wieder an meiner alten Stelle, mal schauen ...


----------



## Taxidermist (3. August 2022)

Drei Wallerköfis für heute Abend.
Mühselig erangelt.

Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (3. August 2022)

Ergebnis bis jetzt: 2 Rotaugen, 2 Karpfen und eben eine Schleie. Alle so zwischen 20 und 30 cm   ...
Zwei Stündchen mach ich aber noch.




PS: bis 24 Uhr gab es noch einen Karpfen und eine Schleie, ebenfalls in o.g. Größe. Hab dann Schluss gemacht...


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. August 2022)

Feierabend für heute. Sehr schöner abend.
Ein deutlich jüngerer angelkollege hat mir immer von method feeder erzählt und wie toll und selektiv und toll und noch toller das wär.
Also heute um 17.30 bei 38 grad am wasser getroffen. 
Da sitzt er schon auf seiner high tech sitzkiepe mit rutenablage und weiss der teufel.
Aber teufel bin ich ja selber. Also kreuze ich auf mit oppas 50 jahre altem angelstuhl und dem klapprigen winkelpicker aus den 90ern. Daran die alten aus hasendraht und dachdeckerblei gebauten futterkörbe, gross wie rattenfallen. Und zu guter letzt hab ich unter den alten holzbohlen noch 20 dicke engerlinge gesammelt. Meine art selektive köder.
Was soll ich sagen.
5:5 bei den satzkarpfen, ich hab noch den schleienbonus.

Aber war schon nicht schlecht was er da gezeigt hat.
Während sich meine hasendrahtkörbe ständig mit dem vorfach vertüdelt haben ist MF vollkommen tüdelfrei.
Aber ich hab 100% bequemer in oppas stuhl gesessen.

Jetzt duschen. Dann noch ein bier.fertig.


----------



## Minimax (3. August 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 414241
> 
> Drei Wallerköfis für heute Abend.
> Mühselig erangelt.
> ...


Ich weiss, darauf kommts nicht an, aber das ist ein besonders schönes Rotauge, stattlich, gut im Futter und makellos: Eigentlich eine richtige 'Winterplötze', ganz anders als die müden, schrundigen schleimverkrusteten Sommerfische. Petri zu dem Exemplar.
Da drücke ich die Daumen, das sich ein ordentlicher Waller den Leckerbissen munden läßt,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2022)

Minimax, ich hab das schöne Rotauge wieder schwimmen lassen, zu schade als Wallerfutter.
Muss mir heute nachmittag neue fangen, warte nur noch auf Schatten aufm Steg.
Der Kollege hatte noch nen kleinen Waller, den wir heute morgen filetiert haben.

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2022)

Hier noch der Bengel.





Jürgen


----------



## Mescalero (4. August 2022)

Was hat es denn mit dem Seil auf sich, Fisch angepflockt?


----------



## fishhawk (4. August 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> Fisch angepflockt?


Aus meiner Sicht ist das ist die Sicherung für den Bengel, damit der nicht vom Steg fällt.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2022)

Mescalero, hier die Daubel von dem Kurzen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jürgen


----------



## Blueser (4. August 2022)

Heute nochmal, dann wird es wieder für ein paar Tage/Wochen nix mit angeln. Da die Rotaugen mir die Würmer im Minutentakt vom Haken lutschen, habe ich kurzerhand auf Pellets umgestellt. Die Würmer brauche ich für die Nacht.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2022)

Abendessen aus dem Trangia.


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2022)

Der Kurze ist voll dabei 
Richtig cool. 
Schönes Wochenende noch und dicke Fische.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2022)

Der hat sich in zwei Tagen 10 Barsche zusammen geangelt und die drei Kleinsten hab ich ihm auch noch wieder rein geworfen.
Den ganzen Prozess hat er auch durchlebt, Putzen inbegriffen.
Ich feier den Knirps auch!

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (5. August 2022)

Regen ist durch.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. August 2022)

Ah, gibt wieder Eimerbilder,toll... Dir ein dickes Petri Zokker, dann mal ran an die Schlangen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2022)

Historischer Tiefstand hier am Tümpel. Normalerweise sind die beiden Steinplatten fast vollständig unter Wasser, die obere ist nur minimal zu sehen. Hier fehlt auch locker nen Meter. Zum Glück ist es hier tief genug, die Fische werden das wohl ohne Probleme überstehen und das ist erstmal die Hauptsache

Naja mal gucken ob wat geht. Hier ist auf Karpfen zumindest schonmal mit keinem Beifang zu rechnen, so wie ich den Tümpel kenne.


----------



## inextremo6 (5. August 2022)

Hi Zokker, ich wünsche dir für heute Nacht ein dickes Petri. 
Bei mir ging nicht mehr viel, der See ist nur durchschnittlich 2 Meter tief und das Wasser, welches ja hier eh schon immer braun ist, wurde durch die Sonne mit einer   glitschigen Schleimalge überzogen. Das schlug wohl allen Fischen auf den Magen. Es gab noch 2 Aale von Land aus von 83 u 86cm .Bin trotzdem seeehr zufrieden,es war eben auch Familienurlaub....
Einige Hechte  gabs auch noch und mein Sohn als Alter Profi fing vor ca. 2 Stunden noch einen superschlanken Meterhecht.
Morgen geht's leider nach Hause. Nochmals dickes Petrian alle die heute ansitzen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. August 2022)

Geiles Teil, Petri  

Achja, ich hab mir endlich mal ne neue Kopflampe gegönnt. Dachte mir, einmal was Vernünftiges. Hab richtig Bock das Teil heut mal am Wasser zu testen, ist halt doch nochmal was anderes als draußen im Garten. Aber geiles Teil, soviel kann ich schon sagen


----------



## zokker (5. August 2022)

Danke euch und ein fettes Petri an Paul.
Bis eben gesenkt, nicht an meiner sonstigen Stelle, da müsste ich erst noch 6km fahren. Bis zum Bauchnabel im Wasser gestanden. 24 Grad hat das Wasser, wärmer wie die Luft. Naja, paar Köfis hab ich, wenn auch keine all zu dollen.

Was hier alles im Wasser so rumliegt. Hab ich gleich konfiziert.





Sonne geht unter, Angeln sind noch nicht drin. Wieder im Schongebiet.


----------



## zokker (5. August 2022)

Nu aber ...  Angeln scharf


----------



## zokker (5. August 2022)

Man ist das ein geschaukel. Wind hat aufgefrischt. 
Erster Biss ... 80.


----------



## zokker (6. August 2022)

Die Nacht gab es noch 2 um die 50 und einen Barsch. 
Es hat ganz schön gestürmt, Schaumkronen auf den Wellen.


----------



## jkc (6. August 2022)

Moin Moin, nachdem ich gestern die 21km sauber hingeschneidert habe sitze ich jetzt wieder im Sattel, habe das Gewässer gewechselt, aber irgendwie fühlen sich die Ruder so schwer an.  
Bedingungen sind mies, pralle Sonne und Ententeich, aber wir werden sehen, wird eh nur ne entspannte Runde.
Immerhin habe ich hier klares Wasser.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2022)

Mir ist heut Nacht leider einer ausgestiegen, was sehr selten vorkommt. Aber nicht, weil er nicht richtig gehakt hat, sondern weil er links um die Landzunge rum is...konnte leider nicht mit der Wathose am Ufer lang. Trotz niedrigem Pegel ist das hier doch sehr steil abfallend und zudem schlammig, war mir mitten in der Nacht zu riskant. Schade, aber immerhin Aktion. Und ausgeschlitzt, nicht abgerissen


----------



## jkc (6. August 2022)

Ah, ist mein Post doch rausgegangen, dachte der wäre am Datenvolumen gescheitert.
Ich sag mal so, 29km in den letzten 20h gerudert, kein Fisch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so. 29km in den letzen 20h gerudert,



Dann hast du ja inzwischen Rückenmuskeln wie er hier....


----------



## jkc (6. August 2022)

Freitag´s fühlt es sich so an, sonntags irgendwie nicht mehr. 
Und ich frage mich wie ich Ende letzter Saison Touren mit 22 bis 24km geschafft habe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. August 2022)

Wetter ist aktuell aber auch wieder so überhaupt nicht fängig...Und jetzt hat der Wind auch noch auf Ost gedreht, Halleluja. Luftdruck steigt auch seit gestern rapide, bin hier schon bei 1026 jetzt. Wie will man da an nem eh schon schwierigen Gewässer auchn Fisch fangen  

Naja, hätte ja zumindest schon fast geklappt


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ah, ist mein Post doch rausgegangen, dachte der wäre am Datenvolumen gescheitert.
> Ich sag mal so, 29km in den letzten 20h gerudert, kein Fisch.


Bald wirst du belohnt und umso größer die Freude …

Ich versuche heute mal auf Zander, war schon lange nicht mehr… Wird auch nicht einfach, halte Juli und August für die schlechtesten Monate was die Bissfrequenz angeht…Aber ein oder den anderen Kontakt erhoffe ich mir trotzdem, nachdem ich auf Aal die letzten male abgeblankt habe…
Allen die am Wasser sind oder noch gehen viel Spaß und Glück…


----------



## Taxidermist (6. August 2022)

So, Boote versenkt, es geht nach Hause.
In ca. 6 Wochen bin ich wieder da.
In der letzen Hitzewoche bis 38 Grad, habe ich nur anderen beim Angeln zu geschaut.
Die Tage zuvor gab es auch nur ein paar kleine Hechte, nichts nennenswertes jedenfalls.




Jürgen


----------



## bobbl (6. August 2022)

Schön hier.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2022)

Ich fange dann mal an, ganz schön wenig Wasser hier…


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich fange dann mal an, ganz schön wenig Wasser hier…


Da ist doch noch genug drin in der Wanne

Das ist wenig Wasser






Viel Erfolg


----------



## Luis2811 (6. August 2022)

Heute war Angel in der Pommesbuden angesagt. Nach einigen malen schneidern beim Hecht angeln habe ich es mal auf Barsche versucht. Es gab dann 4 Barsche und 3 Fritten, es hat aber zumindest mal wieder was gezuppelt.
Allen die noch unterwegs sind viel Petri.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. August 2022)

Läuft fürs erste mal…
Noch ist nicht Feierabend


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

Petri
Der zweite ist aber n dickerchen

Hab auch extremen Zander Entzug.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. August 2022)

Danke, ja der zweite ist richtig geil…
Sitze am Buhnenkiof, die Felder sind hier auch leer…. 
Leider sind alle Buhnen besetzt, kannst nur warten bis die Strolche mal reinziehen… Ich suche die lieber….


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Danke, ja der zweite ist richtig geil…
> Sitze am Buhnenkiof, die Felder sind hier auch leer….
> Leider sind alle Buhnen besetzt, kannst nur warten bis die Strolche mal reinziehen… Ich suche die lieber….


Samstag halt, ne


----------



## kridkram (7. August 2022)

Bin gestern auch mal los. Neben mir sitzen Vater und Sohn,  die haben paar Karpfen gefangen und so kurz vor 1 einen 70er Schuppi. Bei mir gabs auf Köfi einen zaghaften Biss, immer nur so 20 cm Schnur gezogen und Pause,  paar mal. Wollte die Sache kontrollieren und raus kam ein Aal von 72 und 960gr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. August 2022)

Sorry, war null ausgedrillt und ließ sich kaum fotografieren. Durch alle Schnüre durch, ein Wunder das der kein Schnursalat gemacht hat. Bissl angeln kann ich ja inzwischen auch, hab ich echt gut gemacht so im Nachhinein. Halbe Tanz-Einlagen gemacht, drunter, drüber, links, rechts  

Bei ca 90% Schuppis ist sowas immer geil, auch wenn die Spiegler hier wesentlich kleiner sind als die Schuppis. Der hatte vielleicht 12kg


----------



## feko (7. August 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Heute war Angel in der Pommesbuden angesagt. Nach einigen malen schneidern beim Hecht angeln habe ich es mal auf Barsche versucht. Es gab dann 4 Barsche und 3 Fritten, es hat aber zumindest mal wieder was gezuppelt.
> Allen die noch unterwegs sind viel Petri.
> 
> Gruß Luis
> ...


Wow...seh ich da nen goldenen Hecht?


----------



## kridkram (7. August 2022)

Kurzer Nachtrag, am Morgen so gegen 7 gab es auf Tauwurm noch einen 51er Karpfen der mit durfte. Der Aal ist absolut dick, bei nur 72cm 960gr! Bei dem Gewicht haben die meist 80cm und mehr. Der ist wie ein Ostseeaal die wir vor 40 Jahren dort geangelt haben.


----------



## thanatos (7. August 2022)

Nachtangeln von 20 - 24 Uhr - neun Angler - Zielfische Aal , Zander und Welse - 
Ergebnis : *1* Babywels auf Tauwurm . Nicht nur die " Fänge " waren bedenklich schlecht , nein 
auch die Teilnahme so haben die ganzen You Tube Experten sich gedrückt -


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Läuft fürs erste mal…
> Noch ist nicht Feierabend


Petri! Auch wenn es schlecht läuft, ein paar Zettis fängst du immer!
Ich bin heute mit der Wathose *vor *den Buhnenköpfen parallel zum Strom gegangen. 
Haben hier gerade einen Pegel von 30 cm. Wie Ist der Pegel bei euch?


----------



## Luis2811 (7. August 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Wow...seh ich da nen goldenen Hecht?


Ne leider nicht, der wurde "nur" von der untergehenden Sonne so golden angestrahlt.


----------



## hanzz (7. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Petri! Auch wenn es schlecht läuft, ein paar Zettis fängst du immer!
> Ich bin heute mit der Wathose *vor *den Buhnenköpfen parallel zum Strom gegangen.
> Haben hier gerade einen Pegel von 30 cm. Wie Ist der Pegel bei euch?


180 sinkt die Tage noch auf 170.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Petri! Auch wenn es schlecht läuft, ein paar Zettis fängst du immer!
> Ich bin heute mit der Wathose *vor *den Buhnenköpfen parallel zum Strom gegangen.
> Haben hier gerade einen Pegel von 30 cm. Wie Ist der Pegel bei euch?


Petri Dank … 
Hier fehlt auch Wasser, Pegel ist etwas mehr als ein Meter hier…
Noch etwa 20cm dann haben wir die 2018 Verhältnisse, allerdings war der Tiefstand 2018 im Oktober etwa und da war es noch einfacher die zu erwischen… 
Ich war gestern erst spät am Wasser, und konnte nur ein Buhne beangeln weil alles voll war…
Anscheinend haben die Angler die beste Buhne für mich gelassen, ich hatte gestern insgesamt vier Kontakte in etwa drei Stunden …
Mich sieht aber am WE erstmal keiner mehr da am Wasser, da fühle ich mich zu sehr eingeschränkt… 
Nichtsdestotrotz war das wieder schön mit leichten Gepäck am Wasser zu sein…


----------



## DenizJP (7. August 2022)

Quasi live vom Wasser 
Die Uferpromenade in Izmir


----------



## kridkram (8. August 2022)

Mal ne Frage an die Kanalangler, wie ist eigentlich dort der Pegel?  Sinkt der auch parallel zu den Flüssen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Quasi live vom Wasser
> Die Uferpromenade in Izmir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414575
> ...


Nett, aber das wär ja so gar nichts für mich...


----------



## Brutzel (8. August 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Kanalangler, wie ist eigentlich dort der Pegel?  Sinkt der auch parallel zu den Flüssen?


Also am Rhein Herne Kanal Höhe Essen ist davon nichts zu merken. Ich denke die Schleusen regulieren da ganz gut mit ihren Pumpen.


----------



## hanzz (8. August 2022)

Brutzel schrieb:


> Rhein Herne Kanal Höhe Essen


Der Pegel da ist immer gleich. Genau wie an DHK, WDK und DEK.


----------



## silverfish (8. August 2022)

*Auch am Kanal. Heut morgen nur eine Pliete und sonst nix. O9.oo eingepackt und zum Frühstück. *


----------



## fordprefect (8. August 2022)

An der Elbe ist der Pegel recht hoch. Ich hab heute gehört, das soll daran liegen, dass extra Wasser aus Staubecken eingeleitet wird, damit die Hubschrauber leichter löschen können. Klingt etwas kurios, aber sonst wüsste ich nicht, wo das Wasser herkommen soll


----------



## jkc (8. August 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Kanalangler, wie ist eigentlich dort der Pegel?  Sinkt der auch parallel zu den Flüssen?


Es gibt ne maximale Entnahmemenge, z.B. hier bei mir aus dem Rheinsystem, die entnommen werden darf um die Westdeutschen Kanäle zu speisen. Auch in den letzten Jahren, in denen die Flüsse ihre historischen Tiefstände hatten, wurde die maximal erlaubte Entnahmemenge meines Wissens noch relativ entspannt unterschritten, man hätte also noch spürbar mehr Wasser entnehmen dürfen.

Grüße JK


----------



## pulpot (8. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Quasi live vom Wasser
> Die Uferpromenade in Izmir



Um die Ecke ist doch der berühmte Dönerladen "Izmir Ühbil", oder?


----------



## jkc (8. August 2022)

Auf was wird denn da geangelt? Rutenablage deutet ja eher auf kleine Fische hin?


----------



## Vanner (8. August 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> An der Elbe ist der Pegel recht hoch. Ich hab heute gehört, das soll daran liegen, dass extra Wasser aus Staubecken eingeleitet wird, damit die Hubschrauber leichter löschen können. Klingt etwas kurios, aber sonst wüsste ich nicht, wo das Wasser herkommen soll


Genau so ist es. Es wird Wasser runter gelassen, da die Hubschrauber sonst die Wasserbehälter nicht füllen können, die sie zur Bekämpfung des Waldbrandes brauchen.


----------



## W.M. (8. August 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Um die Ecke ist doch der berühmte Dönerladen "Izmir Ühbil", oder?


Ein Smiley vermag nicht, 
aus Schwachsinn nen Witz zu kreieren.


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Auf was wird denn da geangelt? Rutenablage deutet ja eher auf kleine Fische hin?


Dorade und andere Brassen schätze ich

Weiß auch  dass dort auch auf Wolfsbarsche geangelt wird aber  dann mit Spinnrute

In den Lokalen wird oft Fisch von den lokalen Fischern verkauft Als Anhaltspunkt:


----------



## fishhawk (8. August 2022)

Hallo,


DenizJP schrieb:


> Fisch von den lokalen Fischern


Kann man sich tatsächlich darauf verlassen, dass die Lachse aus dem Schwarzen Meer stammen und nicht aus einer Zuchtanlage?


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2022)

Das hab ich mir da auch gedacht…

Ich vermute mal Zuchtanlage im schwarzen Meer..


----------



## Skott (8. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man sich tatsächlich darauf verlassen, dass die Lachse aus dem Schwarzen Meer stammen und nicht aus einer Zuchtanlage?


Diese "Karadeniz Somonu" haben für mich nicht viel, wenn nicht sogar gar nichts mit Lachs zu tun, auch wenn sie als Schwarzmeerlachs bezeichnet werden....
Sie sehen eher wie fette Puffforellen, also Rainbows aus und stammen offensichtlich aus der Zucht (Becken oder Netzkäfige), wobei ich eher auf ersteres tippe, weil sie zum Teil sehr stark beschädigte Flossen haben...


----------



## fishhawk (8. August 2022)

Hallo,


Skott schrieb:


> Sie sehen eher wie fette Puffforellen, also Rainbows


Deshalb ja meine Frage.

Dass in der  Türkei massenhaft Regenbogenforellen produziert und exportiert werden, ist ja kein Geheimnis.

Hätte ich vermutlich "Lachse" schreiben sollen.


----------



## kridkram (8. August 2022)

Bin heute nochmal los. Seit ca 2h die Ruten drinn, noch kein Biss. Paar Köfis hab ich mir gestippt, wenn was geht dann erst im Dunkeln oder früh, mal abwarten.


----------



## kridkram (8. August 2022)

Herrliche Ruhe hier!


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2022)

Endlich wieder am heimischen Wasser ^^


----------



## Blueser (8. August 2022)

Ich auch, war aber garnicht weg ...


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2022)

Kaum wirds dunkel machen mich die Fledermäuse kirre xD


----------



## zandertex (8. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kaum wirds dunkel machen mich die Fledermäuse kirre xD


Das biste aber selbst schuld.Die Rute aufn Boden gelegt,den Bügel geöffnet und das Glöckchen auf die Spule,dann gibt es keine Fledermäuse mehr.
Oder nen 2ten Rutenhalter und den so eingestellt das die Rutenspitze 10 cm überm Wasser ist.


----------



## DenizJP (8. August 2022)

Angel halt so meist auf Aal


----------



## kridkram (9. August 2022)

Die Nacht ist vorbei und......nichts. Angel jetzt noch bissel mit Wurm und Boillie ehe ich heim fahre. Wann ich dann wieder zum Angeln komme ist ungewiss, warte täglich auf meinen Rehabescheid, mal sehen wo es hin geht. Vielleicht kann ich da bissel fischen.


----------



## heinzi (9. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Quasi live vom Wasser
> Die Uferpromenade in Izmir
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 414575
> ...


Im ersten Bild ist endlich mal ein Vollblutangler zu sehen. Bier, Fluppe und das Handy vor den Augen. Das kann nur gut werden.


----------



## Justsu (9. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Dorade und andere Brassen schätze ich
> 
> Weiß auch  dass dort auch auf Wolfsbarsche geangelt wird aber  dann mit Spinnrute
> 
> In den Lokalen wird oft Fisch von den lokalen Fischern verkauft Als Anhaltspunkt:


Wer bei dieser fantastischen Auswahl zu den verfetteten Puffforellen greift, tut mir echt leid!

Tolle Bilder!!!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. August 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Im ersten Bild ist endlich mal ein Vollblutangler zu sehen. Bier, Fluppe und das Handy vor den Augen. Das kann nur gut werden.


Die Birkenstock fehlen


----------



## Stulle (9. August 2022)

Läuft gut heute.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man sich tatsächlich darauf verlassen, dass die Lachse aus dem Schwarzen Meer stammen und nicht aus einer Zuchtanlage?


Vorne liegen noch unausgenommene Regenbogentrutten, vorne links wohl Zuchtwölfe, und auch wohl Zuchtdoraden, da gleiche  Standardgrösse, hinten rechts noch karpfenartige.
Wenn man mal ransoomt, sehen die Fische nicht besonders frisch aus, eingefallene rot-gelbe Augen bspw, dazu matte Farbe.
So ne vollgeknallte Kühltheke muss ja erstmal Abverkauf werden... Wenn unausgenommen größere Portions Fische verkauft werden, is bei mir schon schluss.
Teurer vom Gewicht und der Fisch verdirbt schneller... grenzwertig.


----------



## Mescalero (9. August 2022)

Stulle 
Petri und krasser Hut! Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Aalzheimer (9. August 2022)

Petri Stulle 
Wo seid ihr Unterwegs?


----------



## Kauli11 (9. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Auf was wird denn da geangelt? Rutenablage deutet ja eher auf kleine Fische hin?


Auf Hamsti.


----------



## jkc (9. August 2022)

Sardellen? Legga


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. August 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Läuft gut heute.


Super Stulle, Du Plattenprofi 
Aber wer is der Chineese


----------



## Stulle (9. August 2022)

Wir waren auf dem Fehmarn sund.

Mit meinem Vater (mit Hut meinen hab ich vergessen) und Kumpel. Wasser war unheimlich warm aber im tieferen Wasser ging einiges. Mitgenommen wurden 25 Platte von uns 2. mitgenommen. Und einige zurück gesetzt.

Hier ein Bütt Bild


----------



## fordfan1 (9. August 2022)

Still ruht der See...


----------



## Blueser (9. August 2022)

In den Kiesgruben bei uns sind durch die Badewassertemperaturen nur die kleineren Weißfische extrem aktiv. Die größeren liegen wohl mit Atemproblemen am Grund. Es fehlt an Wind und Regen...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. August 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man sich tatsächlich darauf verlassen, dass die Lachse aus dem Schwarzen Meer stammen und nicht aus einer Zuchtanlage?



Die Türkei hat mit unter große Forellenzuchten, wer mal in unsere Supermärkte schaut wird da sehr viele von finden. Es wäre also nicht so abwegig das auch Lachse dort gezüchtet werden.


----------



## kridkram (10. August 2022)

Gestern kam der Rehabescheid, geht nach Bad Berka, da fließt die Ilm durch. Werde ich mein Flifi - Zeug mitnehmen.


----------



## Mescalero (10. August 2022)

Das klingt doch gut!
In der Gegend gibt es einige Fliegengewässer (Schwarza, Saale...) und auch Talsperren. Könnte schlimmer sein.


----------



## fishhawk (10. August 2022)

Hallo,


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Es wäre also nicht so abwegig das auch Lachse dort gezüchtet werden.


Undenkbar ist das nicht, wobei die "Schwarzmeerlachse" schon ziemlich nach ReBo ausschauen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (10. August 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Gestern kam der Rehabescheid, geht nach Bad Berka, da fließt die Ilm durch. Werde ich mein Flifi - Zeug mitnehmen.


Kein Wasser, Pech gehabt


----------



## Zmann (11. August 2022)

Gruß aus Dänemark!


----------



## DenizJP (11. August 2022)

Seit 19 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer.

Kollege hatte nen Biss auf Köfi.
Seitdem Totenstille erneut xD


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. August 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Kein Wasser, Pech gehabt


Sehr traurig derzeit überall.
Immer diese Grundhänger mit der Trockenfliege.


----------



## JottU (12. August 2022)

Das Angelwochenende kann beginnen.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2022)

Senken


----------



## Mooskugel (12. August 2022)

Wir wollen den Hechten und evtl. vorhandenen Welsen mit Köderfischen auf den Pelz Rücken. 

Falls nix läuft können wir immer noch Sternschnuppen gucken.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2022)

Bis eben das Schongebiet erkundet und gesenkt. 
Anker habe ich schon drin, an der neuen Nachtangelstelle. 
Ich muß noch ein paar Haken binden und dann kommen die Angeln rein. 
Vollmond und Ostwind, beste Voraussetzungen. 
Wassertiefe ist hier 1,2m.


----------



## inextremo6 (12. August 2022)

Petri Zokker,  du rockst das schon, egal was für Bedingungen. 
Ich mach noch Angelpause, war noch n paar Tage auf Kanutour  in deinem Bundesland und mein geschändeter Körper wiĺ nur noch ne längere Ruhephase. Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (12. August 2022)

moin,

ich wollts schon lange mal los werden: ist ja schön das Du so gut fängst. Aber ständig mit dem motorisierten Kahn durch die Fließe / Kanäle brettern... niemand da zum Rudern bzw. Paddeln? Körperlich benachteiligt? Oder einfach nur sorglos?

Gruß

Elbtrottel


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. August 2022)

Was für ein überflüssiger Kommentar, da passt der Nickname


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. August 2022)

Zocker ich wünsche Dir ein gutes Petri und freue mich auf Eimerbilder


----------



## zokker (12. August 2022)

Danke euch. 
Angeln scharf.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Was für ein überflüssiger Kommentar, da passt der Nickname


Scheint wohl der Neid zu sein.


----------



## JottU (12. August 2022)

Eiieiei, ausser Zwergwels bisher nichts. Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2022)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> ständig mit dem motorisierten Kahn durch die Fließe / Kanäle brettern...


Ja genau ... mit 6-7 km/h. 


Elbtrottel schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur sorglos?


Genau ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. August 2022)

Nächstes Mal stell ichn Blitzer an Zokkers Fahrtstrecken auf, kann ich mir ja ne goldene Nase verdienen


----------



## zokker (12. August 2022)

Da kommt er.


----------



## DenizJP (12. August 2022)

heute auf der Rückfahrt von Hürth nach Frankfurt den roten Mond auf der Autobahn gesehen.

Konnte leider keine so schönen Fotos mit dem Handy machen wie zokker


----------



## jkc (12. August 2022)

Irgendwer muss den Fischis mal verklickern, dass sie bei Vollmond besonders aktiv sind.
Ich merke davon nix.  

Petri da draußen


----------



## hanzz (12. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415067
> 
> Irgendwer muss den Fischis mal verklickern, dass sie bei Vollmond besonders aktiv sind.
> Ich merke davon nix.
> ...


Das Nacht Äquivalent zu meinem Profilbild. 
Geil

Petri allen.


----------



## zokker (12. August 2022)

So um die 80.









Die Wildschweine spielen verrückt im Schilf. Aber sonst ist toten Stille, auch keine Wildgaense da.


----------



## Mooskugel (12. August 2022)

Gerade Biss gehabt. Ist gut losgegangen, hat dann aber losgelassen


----------



## zokker (13. August 2022)

Auch 80, aber bisschen dicker.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (13. August 2022)

Petri zokker!!!
Schöne Schlangen…
Ich geh jetzt auch nur noch bei Vollmond und Ostwind …


----------



## JottU (13. August 2022)

Kommt auf dem Bild gar nicht so hell rüber wie es ist. Weiterhin nur Zwergwels, zumindest wirds nicht langweilig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. August 2022)

Alleine am Wasser oder zu zweit?
Bei mir geht's Sonntag früh gegen 4 endlich los, 4 Tage alleine am Wasser


----------



## JottU (13. August 2022)

Auch mal was anderes, ne Tinka 31cm.  Allein am Wasser ist mir am liebsten.


----------



## ragbar (13. August 2022)

JottU schrieb:


> Allein am Wasser


= autogenes Training Profilevel.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2022)

Die Nacht kam noch ein 50er, schwimmt wieder. 
Bin voll zufrieden. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Da ist sie wieder.


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. August 2022)

Ich sitz auch wieder am wasser. Köfi plus feeder. Auf gehts.


----------



## kridkram (13. August 2022)

Fettes Petri Zokker! 
Vielleicht mach ich Sonntagabend nochmal los über Nacht. Es juckt zwar auch schon heute, aber es ist auch wieder Stadtfest hier nach 2 Jahren. Da will ich auch hin, mal wieder alte Bekannte treffen. 
Ich finde Vollmond nicht schlechter für Aal, allerdings biete ich da einen Köderfisch immer flach an, so 50 cm unter der Oberfläche. Wenn der Mond ordentlich scheint, hab ich da schon schöne Aale gefangen. Die können dann die Fische gegen das Mondlicht gut sehen und jagen sie aktiv.


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2022)

ab heute Nachmittag sturmfrei aber....


bin aktuell echt überfordert was ich machen soll xD

die letzten 3 Male Ansitz waren jedes Mal ne Nullnummer.. und bei den aktuellen Temperaturen bin ich auch unsicher bzgl. Spinnfischen xD



weiß net mal auf welchen Fisch am Main oder Rhein es sich eher lohnt   

wollte erst Hecht am Altrhein aber bei dem Wetter....?


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. August 2022)

Das war mal ne komplette nullnummer. Nix auf köfi, 1 rotauge und paar grundeln in 3 h feedern.
Nicht mal barsche liessen sich zubbeln.


----------



## zokker (13. August 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## el.Lucio (13. August 2022)

Good morning Iceland.


----------



## bobbl (13. August 2022)

Schön hier


----------



## silverfish (13. August 2022)

Petri Zokker .
Habe meinen grössten Aal auch bei Vollmond gefangen . Im August 1990.


----------



## Peter117 (13. August 2022)

bobbl das sieht mir sehr norwegisch aus...


----------



## Taxidermist (13. August 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> @bobbl das sieht mir sehr norwegisch aus...


Das soll jetzt wohl ein Quiz werden?
Ich würde auch gerne wissen wo das "hier" ist und finde es ziemlich blöd wenn man da erst rumrätseln muss!

Jürgen


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2022)




----------



## magut (13. August 2022)

Bist gestürzt ??? Brauchst du Hilfe ?


----------



## Mooskugel (13. August 2022)

Zweiter Versuch, oder neuer Tag neues Glück.


----------



## fordprefect (13. August 2022)

Ich war ja sowieso erst seit dem Sommerurlaub wieder Angeln nach ein paar Jahren Pause, aber noch länger war ich nicht mit Naturködern angeln.
In Vorfreude auf meine Posenrute bin ich heute mal mit meiner Improvisierten Posenkombi unterwegs gewesen. Ging leider erst gg. halb sieben los und war so vor ner halben Stunde uu Ende wegen Licht.
Auf die Dendros hab ich einige Bisse gehabt, aber erst mal viele versemmelt. Die ersten, weil der Wurm unbemerkt über die Hakrnspitze ist, die andern, vermutlich zu Blöd angestellt oder nur Zuppler. 
Nach nem Hänger und etwas bangen, dass die selbstgebastelte Pose futsch geht, gab es dann am Ende mit frischem Köder wenigstens nen kleinen Brassen kurz vor Schluss.
Morgen geh ich vlt. gleich nochmals.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. August 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt wohl ein Quiz werden?
> Ich würde auch gerne wissen wo das "hier" ist und finde es ziemlich blöd wenn man da erst rumrätseln muss!
> 
> Jürgen


bobbl war Anfang August doch auf dem Weg nach Norwegen, als sein Skoda den Geist aufgab. Scheint, er ist jetzt doch angekommen.


----------



## DenizJP (13. August 2022)

Gab zwei 20+ Barsche und nen kleinen Zander als Nachläufer

Immerhin


----------



## Wasishier (14. August 2022)

Karpfenrute drin
Posenrute drin
12 Grad Celsius 

Kann losgehen.


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2022)

Da will man Rotaugen am Grund mit 25er Mono und kleinem Haken fangen xD

Hab geschwitzt! 68 cm


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Petri!
Was heißt "klein" für dich? Wahrscheinlich ein 8er Eisen...


----------



## DenizJP (14. August 2022)

Jo war ein 8er

Bin sonst halt 1-5/0 vom Main auf Raubfische gewohnt


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Im Ükel wirst du mit Brassenschleim geteert, wenn du einen #8 Haken zum Plötzangeln nimmst. Klein ist 18 oder so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Los geht's


----------



## bobbl (14. August 2022)

Wird immer schöner hier (am Furoy Campingplatz, Nordland, Norwegen).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Hätte schlechter starten können, direkt PB. 21,2kg, der hatte nen Kreuz, alter Verwalter...


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2022)

Ich glaub du kannst einpacken, Vinc.
Besser kann's ja nicht mehr werden.

Petri Heil!


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaub du kannst einpacken


Erst noch Eier essen   

Fettes Petri Vincent_der_Falke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Ist das geil Leute, ich bin grad mal 2h am angeln


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Eben Biss gehabt. Kurz Bremse und dann nix. Konnte sich wohl losschütteln. Fische sind da...


----------



## bobbl (14. August 2022)

Bisher nur Dorschis. Werde wohl nie einen Köhler fangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Alter diese Badegäste... hoffentlich ist das in der Woche ruhiger, Chunge, geht mir das aufn Sack.

Spielen auf meinem Futterplatz Wasserball


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

15kg aufm Wasserballplatz + Fischereiaufseher als Zuschauer und Abhakmatte-Anreicher


----------



## Mescalero (14. August 2022)

Dickes Petri!

Aber samma, warum fügst du deine Bilder nicht direkt in die Beiträge ein?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Lad die immer mit Abload hoch aber ja, stimmt eigentlich...


----------



## bobbl (14. August 2022)

Ich weiß nicht, ob man was erkennt, aber man müsste es ganz gut hören.


----------



## Stulle (14. August 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Bisher nur Dorschis. Werde wohl nie einen Köhler fangen.


Hartes Los

für Köhler etwas leichter und Im Mittelwasser Pilken


----------



## kridkram (14. August 2022)

Petri Vincent
Ich sitze auch wieder und mache die Nacht durch. Auf Wurm gab es ne Plötze, erst für Karpfen umbauen hatte ich keinen Bock, da sind sie aber, man sieht sie gründeln. Entweder sie fressen Wurm oder Pech gehabt, können sie halt nicht vor die Kamera! 
Über Nacht gibt es eh nur Köfi für Aal, Zander oder Wels.


----------



## bobbl (14. August 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man was erkennt, aber man müsste es ganz gut hören.


Hier sollte jetzt eigentlich ein kurzes Video stehen, auf dem Schweinswale zu hören und kurz zu sehen sind. War ein tolles Erlebnis wie die am Kajak vorbeigezogen sind.


----------



## jkc (14. August 2022)

Was ein Dreck, ich raste aus, dritte Mal diese Saison  




Rd. 1,80m


----------



## hanzz (14. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck, ich raste aus, dritte Mal dieses Saison
> Anhang anzeigen 415256
> 
> Rd. 1,80m


Du bist echt arm dran    


Mir zeigen die Fische einfach den Mittelfinger 

Komme grad von der Lippe zurück. 
Mit Einsetzen der Dämmerung hat es geraubt wie sau. 
Kraut bis zum Abwinken, also nur Topwater möglich. 
Mir ist ne Stunde lang mehrfach das Herz stehen geblieben. 
Na immerhin in einer Stunde mehr Aktivität als am Kanal die Wochen zuvor. 
Die Woche hole ich mir, was immer da geraubt hat. 
Tippe auf Rapfen und Barsch. 
Hecht wäre mir lieber 
Aber demütig nimmt man, was kommt. 

Das beste war aber der Regen, der echt angenehm war. 
Und cool waren auch die Blitze am Himmel. 
Als das Gewitter näher kam, hab ich aber abgebrochen. Hat ordentlich gerumpelt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. August 2022)

Hier gabs grad auch nen kleinen Schauer, bin davon aufgewacht. Donnert auch bissl, ma schauen was da kommt


----------



## kridkram (15. August 2022)

Gerade einen Aal gefangen von 52 cm. Immer wieder erstaunlich,  welche Köfigrössen die fressen wollen. Meiner war so 10-11 cm Plötze.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2022)

So, Nacht war ruhig, Kaffee ist gemacht. Alter ist das heutn Fangwetter. Bedeckt, leicht abgekühlt, sau niedriger Luftdruck (ok, der war auch gester schon), aber heut muss es doch krachen. Gestern bei praller Sonne haben se ja auch gebissen.

Ich fress n Besen wenn heut keiner kommt, aber ich bin guter Dinge  

Ps: Man muss aber dazusagen, dass der Platz ja, bevor ich kam, schon 2 Tage von zwei Jungen Herren beangelt wurde die dann freundlicherweise auch schon um ca 10 eingepackt haben damit ich aufbauen kann. Von denen hatte auch jeder 2 Fische. Hoffentlich vebrennt der Spot nicht solange ich hier bin. Aber ich bin guter Hoffnung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2022)

Alter ich hab den Post gerade editiert, Fullrun. Rute aufgenommen und dachte direkt, Minifisch. Zack, ausgestiegen. Habs kaum wahrgenommen das der ausstieg so klein war der 

Egal Leute, Aktion schonmal am Start. Aber der versaut mir meine nahezu 0% Aussteigerquote  

Edit: Dicke Büffel am Buckeln hier Nähe meiner Spots


----------



## fishhawk (15. August 2022)

Hallo,


bobbl schrieb:


> auf dem Schweinswale zu hören und kurz zu sehen sind.


Das hatte für mich immer so was beruhigendes, wenn die neben dem Boot gebuckelt haben.

Danach war ich immer irgendwie tiefenentspannt, zumindest bis zum nächsten Biss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2022)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für n Lauf, Wetter ist doch absolut ideal   Aber da merkt man mal wieder, Wetter ist definitiv NICHT das Alles entscheidende.

Gleich erstmal Mittag und dann Köder frischmachen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. August 2022)

Ein Fettes Petri an alle fleißigen und erfolgreichen…
Ich werde heute Abend auch mal die Zanderpeitsche wieder schwingen und checken was bei rumkommt… 
Neue verdächtige Stellen, vielleicht neues Glück!!! 
Irgendwo müssen die sich ja stapeln bei den Wasserstand ??? ???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2022)

Ach man ey, watn los plötzlich...wieder Aussteiger kurz vorm Kescher...habn schon gesehen, warn schöner Schuppi...man. ich wechsel mal den Haken


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2022)

Hab die Situation nochmal Revue passieren lassen, ich glaub ich weiß worans lag. Problem war, dass der nicht Karpfentypisch abgespult ist, sondern auf mich zu kam. Und ich bin es so gewöhnt, nachm Lauf nicht großartig anzuschlagen weil durch den Run haken sich die Fische wunderbar selbst.

Nur da der halt das Blei nicht richtig vom Grund weggerissen hat, sondern auf mich zu geschwommen ist und ich nicht angehauen habe, ist er dann leider am Ende ausgestiegen. Hing einfach nicht richtig.

Haken auch net mehr gaaaanz so scharf gewesen. Kommt eins zum anderen. Naja, Vorfach neu und Rute liegt schon wieder


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. August 2022)

Mach dir nicht so ein Kopf darüber, wenn man den Fisch schon gesehen hat ist doch alles easy, wenn’s gerade kein PB war…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. August 2022)

Ja istn bisschen ne Marotte, mache mir die ganze Zeit jetzt Kopp "Woran hats jelejen?"

Ich muss erst wieder einen fangen und sicher landen, dann wirds immer sofort wieder besser


----------



## Fishhunter97 (15. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Irgendwo müssen die sich ja stapeln bei den Wasserstand ??? ???


Die Hoffnung habe ich auch immer, nur leider finde ich den Ort nie. Die letzten 3 male die ich los war habe ich rein Garnichts gefangen, nicht mal einen Biss.. Ich warte bis es sich endlich abkühlt. Andere Ideen habe ich da leider echt nicht mehr.


----------



## kridkram (15. August 2022)

Bin seit 10 wieder zu Hause, ging nix mehr. Konnte allerdings einen Graser beobachten wie der in 10 m Entfernung an der Uferkannte! "geweidet" hat. 
Heimwärts hab ich einen kleinen Umweg gemacht und mir ein 25ha See angesehen, für den man Karten kaufen kann. Ich war dort vor 33 Jahren das letzte Mal, ist auch eine ehemalige Kohlengrube. Bin auch gleich 2 Karpfenfreaks begegnet. Sie fahren seit 3 Jahren öfters hin. Für Karpfen und Hecht gibt es ein Entnahmefenster, daher soll es viele große Rüssler geben. Ordentlich Aal gab es da schon früher, es sind aber auch Störartige und ordentlich Zander drin. Der Verein nimmt wohl viel Kohle über ihre Karten ein und setzt dann wohl viel.
Ich glaub das wird mein nächstes Projekt.


----------



## kridkram (15. August 2022)

Jetzt regnet es bei uns ordentlich, das erste mal so stark seit Mai. Erst sah es aus als ob wieder alles an uns vorbei zieht


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...
> Mir zeigen die Fische einfach den Mittelfinger...


Mir auch  
Die letzten 6, 7 Hechtkontake alles Fehlbisse.
Gestern leider ziemlich sicher nen richtig guter Fisch von ü110, hat schön seinen gesamten Kieferabdruck im Köder verewigt und Bissspur und - Ablauf deuten darauf hin, dass er schön den Köder zwischen den Kiefern festgenagelt hat und sich dieser im Maul nicht bewegen ließ.

Das positive an den Welsgeschichten: Tackle hält, Haken sind scharf und ich angel da wo sie unterwegs sind, aber reguläre Bisse wären mir echt bedeutend lieber.


----------



## DenizJP (15. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ein Fettes Petri an alle fleißigen und erfolgreichen…
> Ich werde heute Abend auch mal die Zanderpeitsche wieder schwingen und checken was bei rumkommt…
> Neue verdächtige Stellen, vielleicht neues Glück!!!
> Irgendwo müssen die sich ja stapeln bei den Wasserstand ??? ???



Überlege auch hier am Main mein Glück zu probieren...

ob Hafeneinfahrten bei den aktuellen Bedingungen Sinn machen?


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

Tendenziell würde ich aktuell nachts ziemlich flach fischen, Kleinfisch orientiert sich massiv zur Oberfläche, kann aber auch über tiefem Wasser sein, gestern nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit war es schwer ein Quadratmeter ohne Fisch zu finden.





Im Fluss Strömung zumindest in der Nähe zu haben ist anlässlich der Wassertemperaturen sicherlich nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## hanzz (15. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Tendenziell würde ich aktuell nachts ziemlich flach fischen, Kleinfisch orientiert sich massiv zur Oberfläche, kann aber auch über tiefem Wasser sein, gestern nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit war es schwer ein Quadratmeter ohne Fisch zu finden.
> Anhang anzeigen 415303
> 
> Im Fluss Strömung zumindest in der Nähe zu haben ist anlässlich der Wassertemperaturen sicherlich nicht das schlechteste.


Kann ich von der Lippe bestätigen. 
Dort wo Einläufe starke Strömung verursacht haben, war am meisten los. 
Barsch hat im sehr Flachen über den Steinen geraubt, wo das Wasser gebrochen wurde und der vermeintliche Rapfen/Hecht da wo sich der Einlauf und der Fluß getroffen haben.


----------



## DenizJP (15. August 2022)

hmm da haben wir nur die Nidda Mündung in meinem Bereich ^^

der Main hier in FFM ist ja eher ne glatte Rutsche xD


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ...aber reguläre Bisse wären mir echt bedeutend lieber.







Muhaha, geht doch


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

Tja, Situation bzgl. Hecht bleibt zunächst unverändert.
3 Fehlattacken sind's bis jetzt...


----------



## Blueser (15. August 2022)

Deine Köder sind ja größer als meine Zielfische ...


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

Ich will den 2ten Fisch jetzt nochmal probieren, auch wenn der kurz in der Rute hing, sah nämlich ganz gut aus und habe tatsächlich überlegt ob es Sinn macht etwas kompakteres zu wählen, aber gut ich bin mit ner 140g Rute unterwegs, da ist meine Auswahl an kompakten Ködern beschränkt.
Lol
Die Wahl fiel auf jeden Fall auf mr. Ü90 Hecht Salmo


----------



## jkc (15. August 2022)

Nö, wie eigentlich auch zu erwarten hat der kein Bock mehr, wie ich jetzt auch nicht mehr - Feierabend


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2022)

Bin doch zum Ansitz gefahren an den Main 

Seit 21:45 am Wasser - bisher wie die letzten Male ne Nullnummer ^^


----------



## DenizJP (16. August 2022)

Puuh Viertel nach eins…

Die Aale scheinen die aktuelle Wassertemperatur echt net zu mögen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Überlege auch hier am Main mein Glück zu probieren...
> 
> ob Hafeneinfahrten bei den aktuellen Bedingungen Sinn machen?


Kenne die Begebenheiten nicht, einfach versuchen… Auf jeden Fall ziehen die Strolche ins flache und ruhigere Bereiche mit Strukturen im Wasser…
Auf Grund des niedrigen Pegels habe ich und Kumpel heute auf gerader Strecke versucht ohne Erfolg obwohl die Bedingungen vom Gefühl und Köderführung gut waren…Zum Schluss haben wir noch drei Buhnen abgeangelt und konnten jeder einen zwischen 55-60 erwischen sowie auch jeder ein weiteren Kontakt, hätten auch jeweils zwei sein können…
So wie Jkc schon erwähnte, überall kleine Fische auch bei uns im Wasser, teilweise wie Heringschwärme…Der Tisch ist gut gedeckt und die Räuber haben es zur Zeit einfach…
Nicht zu lange an einer Stelle angeln, wenn die da stehen hauen die auch drauf…Suchen ist angesagt, beide Strolche haben nach dem Stellenwechsel direkt bei den ersten fünf Würfen draufgehauen wie auch die fehlbisse, wollten aber kein zweites mal obwohl es oft üblich ist… Um neue Stellen auszutesten waren wir beide zufrieden, vor dem Angeln haben wir gesagt; wenn jeder zwei fängt wäre es ok…
Soll fast erfüllt, der Herbst rückt ja immer näher …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. August 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Puuh Viertel nach eins…
> 
> Die Aale scheinen die aktuelle Wassertemperatur echt net zu mögen…


Der Aal hat auch im Rhein momentan nachgelassen, wenn der Pegel gut steigt wird mal wieder Zeit loszugehen   …


----------



## kridkram (16. August 2022)

Bin heute nochmal kurz entschlossen los über Nacht, bevor am Donnerstag die Reha beginnt. 
Heute ist es ziemlich bedeckt und deshalb auch nicht so heiß geworden. Gestern der Regen, vielleicht erbarmt sich Aal, Zander oder Wels!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2022)

Leute es ist unfassbar, ich krieg keine Bisse mehr seit dem Aussteiger. Sitzt mirn Arsch platt. Unglaublich, hätte ich echt nicht geglaubt. Fische buckeln andauernd aber Mäuler sind plötzlich wie zugetackert

Naja, noch ist allerdings nicht aller Tage Abend


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Leute es ist unfassbar, ich krieg keine Bisse mehr seit dem Aussteiger. Sitzt mirn Arsch platt. Unglaublich, hätte ich echt nicht geglaubt. Fische buckeln andauernd aber Mäuler sind plötzlich wie zugetackert
> 
> Naja, noch ist allerdings nicht aller Tage Abend


Ist aktives fischen mit Schwimmbrot nix für dich? 
Wenn die Fische da so aktiv sind? 
Hab ich so Bock drauf, aber da fehlt mir ein geeigneter Teich für.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2022)

Da wo die buckeln komm ich niemals hin mit Schwimmbrot, nichtmal mit meinen 120g Bleien kann ich so weit werfen. Sind so ca 150-200m...


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da wo die buckeln komm ich niemals hin mit Schwimmbrot, nichtmal mit meinen 120g Bleien kann ich so weit werfen. Sind so ca 150-200m...


Dann mach das ganze Brot an den Haken


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da wo die buckeln komm ich niemals hin mit Schwimmbrot, nichtmal mit meinen 120g Bleien kann ich so weit werfen. Sind so ca 150-200m...



Schwimmen und auslegen, Vinc.
Du schnappst dir deine Schwimmflügel und die Rute und zeigst du den Jungs direkt vor Ort erstmal wie man Schwimmbrot kaut.
Die Montage lässt du dann heimlich dort und schwimmst zurück.

That's it.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2022)

Ich fang schon noch was, die haben grad nur ne etwas längere Beißpause oder der Spot wurd zu heiß, abwarten. Ist halt auch ziemlich hart frequentiert die Stelle


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich fang schon noch was, die haben grad nur ne etwas längere Beißpause oder der Spot wurd zu heiß, abwarten. Ist halt auch ziemlich hart frequentiert die Stelle


Brachten die Wasserballspieler nicht Bisse? 
Vielleicht auch n bisschen Wasserballet?


----------



## Pupser (17. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Leute es ist unfassbar, ich krieg keine Bisse mehr seit dem Aussteiger. Sitzt mirn Arsch platt. Unglaublich, hätte ich echt nicht geglaubt. Fische buckeln andauernd aber Mäuler sind plötzlich wie zugetackert
> 
> Naja, noch ist allerdings nicht aller Tage Abend


Zig Rig ist auch keine Alternative?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2022)

Pupser schrieb:


> Zig Rig ist auch keine Alternative?


Nicht das Tackle dafür am Start.

Hab jetzt nochmal 2/3 Ruten ins Freiwasser in Nähe der Buckelei gefeuert, mal schauen ob ich da Glück habe


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nochmal 2/3 Ruten ins Freiwasser in Nähe der Buckelei gefeuert, mal schauen ob ich da Glück habe



Und?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2022)

Absolut tote Hose. Zu mir meinte letztens ein ortsansässiger Karpfenangler, dass er ein ähnliches Phänomen hier festgestellt hat. Erst beißt es gut, aber mit jedem weiteren Tag nimmt es weiter ab. Ich wollts ihm nicht glauben, aber das ist jetzt das zweite Mal an dieser Stelle das ich genau das auch merke...Ich glaub mehr als zwei Tage lohnen sich hier nicht.


----------



## jkc (17. August 2022)

Wie passt das damit zusammen, dass vor Dir die Leute auch Fische hatten?
Es ist manchmal echt kurios, Kollege befischt nen See, da könnte man annehmen die Fische wissen welcher Wochentag gerade ist..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wie passt das damit zusammen, dass vor Dir die Leute auch Fische hatten?
> Es ist manchmal echt kurios, Kollege befischt nen See, da könnte man annehmen die Fische wissen welcher Wochentag gerade ist..


Wer weiß ob die wirklich welche hatten, haben sie zumindest gesagt. Aber gibt ja auch genug, die sich zum Blanken zu schade sind


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

Steh an der Lippe und die Rapfen klatschen. 
Stickbait nix, Popper nix, auf kleinen Gummi am leichten Chebu eine Attacke. 
Sie mögen es wohl etwas unter der Oberfläche 
3 mal dürft ihr raten, was mit dem Gummi passiert ist. War auch der einzige den ich mit hatte. 
Also weiter mit Hardbaits


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Steh an der Lippe und die Rapfen klatschen.
> Stickbait nix, Popper nix, auf kleinen Gummi am leichten Chebu eine Attacke.
> Sie mögen es wohl etwas unter der Oberfläche
> 3 mal dürft ihr raten, was mit dem Gummi passiert ist. War auch der einzige den ich mit hatte.
> Also weiter mit Hardbaits


Hat ein Fisch dir den geklaut  ???


----------



## Niklas32 (17. August 2022)

Petri Vincent. Vielleicht geht ja heute Nacht was. 
Ich leiste dir mal seelische Unterstützung am Wasser 







Am See angekommen, traute ich meinen Augen kaum. Fast die gesamte Oberfläche war von einzelnen Krautinseln bedeckt, die übers Wasser trieben. Sowas habe ich hier in allen Sommern noch nicht erlebt. 
Um ein anderes Gewässer zu suchen, war es leider schon zu spät. 
So bin ich dann auf das gegenüberliegende Ufer gewechselt, wo das Zeug etwas weniger deckend war. 






Eine liegt jetzt direkt vorm eigenen Ufer und eine habe ich einfach in die Mitte geworfen, wo eine harte Stelle zu finden war. 
Meine Hoffnung ist aber leider stark begrenzt. Die Spots sind meiner Meinung nach nicht die besten. Zudem ist es immer noch drückend warm und soll es auch die ganze Nacht bleiben. Das Wasser hat leider inzwischen auch über 26 grad an der Oberfläche. 

Naja. Mal schauen ob was geht.


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Hat ein Fisch dir den geklaut  ???


Der war wohl nach der Attacke etwas zerrupft und ist vom Offset Haken gen Horizont. 
Also im entfernten richtig geraten.


----------



## hanzz (17. August 2022)

So.  Feierabend 
Immer nur knapp 2 Stunden Aktivität 
Dann ist wieder Ruhe im Saal. 
Morgen komm ich wieder.
Ich krieg euch. Wartet ab.


----------



## Niklas32 (18. August 2022)

Erwartungsgemäß ging die ganze Nacht gar nichts. Gegen 3 gab es plötzlich mächtig Geschrei im Baum direkt neben mir. Irritiert leuchtend konnte ich einen Marder im Baum beobachten. War auf jeden Fall ein schöner Schreck.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. August 2022)

Danke Niklas, leider ging gar nichts mehr. Unfassbar aber wahr. Fisch ist hier mehr als genug drinne, aber machen kannste da nix...

Zelt etc alles schon abgebaut, sitze jetzt noch bis Mittags und haue dann ab. Evtl kommt ja noch nen Zufallsfisch.

Was mich aber beruhigt: Der Jan Brauns gestern im Mittagstisch hat auch über andauernde Blanks geklagt, wenn der schon nix fängt zusammen mitm Romeo, das will schon was heißen. Und immerhin hab ich ja was gefangen und dazu noch neuen PB. Besser als nix


----------



## kridkram (18. August 2022)

So Leute, bin in der Rehaklinik angekommen. 
Auf der Anreise bin ich etliche km im Tal der Ilm gefahren. Was ich unfassbar fand, kein Wasser drinn, nicht mal Pfützen oder kleine Pools,  furztrocken! Hab ich noch nie gesehen. Hier in Bad Berka fließt noch etwas Wasser, wenn ich Zeit habe, muss ich mir das anschauen.


----------



## Mescalero (18. August 2022)

Ich war gerade in der Ecke, es sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. Drei verschiedene Gewässer, die ich als fröhlich plätschernde Bäche kenne, sind fast völlig trocken. In der Gegend gibt es in fast jedem Dorf einen oder mehrere Teiche. Die sind entweder ebenfalls trocken oder komplett zu mit einer dicken Schicht aus Algen und Schmodder. 
Viel Erfolg bei der Reha!


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Morgen komm ich wieder.
> Ich krieg euch. Wartet ab.


Vorbereitet bin ich. Aber die Toppies und ein Spinjig kommen auch mit.


----------



## Zmann (18. August 2022)

Aufs Rad...ans Meer,fix das Abendessen gefangen


----------



## thanatos (18. August 2022)

Zmann schrieb:


> r,fix das Abendessen gefangen


guten Appetit -


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2022)

Die Fische führen mich an der Nase herum. 
Ich schleich mich hier so richtig Swat Team mäßig an und es raubt überall. Nur wo ich bin nicht. Nach Rückzug werden die Fische an der Stelle aktiv, wo ich vorher war. 
Selbst wenn ich hier fast auf dem Boden liege und nichtmal angel, absolute Ruhe. 
30m rechts klatsch, links platsch.
Vielleicht vorm angeln duschen oder 3 Wochen gar nicht oder mit der Erde vom Ufer einreiben   
Und jetzt geht's Licht aus und die Rapfen gehen nach Haus. 
hänzzchen klein auch gleich


----------



## jkc (18. August 2022)

Rapfen lassen sich auch im dunkeln fangen, habe ich mal gehört...
... mich mögen die ja grundsätzlich nicht. 
Bin auch gerade auf dem Weg.
Habe mich zur Experimtierfreude gegen Fangchance und Wurfweite entschieden.
Hab ne Multikombi und paar größere Bladebaits dabei, die bisher insgesamt enttäuscht haben.
Aber die letzten Hechtattacken kamen alle unter der Rutenspitze, also scheiß auf Wurfweite.

Bild kommt gleich.


----------



## jkc (18. August 2022)

Lets go


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Rapfen lassen sich auch im dunkeln fangen, habe ich mal gehört...


Grundsätzlich ja. 
Wie ja alle Fische. 
Aber mehr als drei Stunden schaff ich grad nicht. 
Bin einfach zu durch. 
Und ohne Sicht bei dem Kraut hier auch sehr schwierig. Da reiß ich nur ab. 
Aber ich gebe nicht auf. 
Am Wochenende mal früh morgens. 
Erfahrungsgemäß sind die dann etwas draufgängerischer.


----------



## kridkram (18. August 2022)

Bin nach dem Abendessen nochmal losgefahren an die Saale. Ist ne halbe Stunde weg, Wasserstand sah gut aus. Also rein in die Wathose und noch ne Stunde gefischt. Hab mich für die Spinnrute entschieden, da keine Insekten und keine steigenden Fische zu sehen waren. Ran kam ein kleiner weißer Gufi. Erster Wurf Anstubser, zweiter Wurf Anstubser, dritter Wurf....bäm und der Tanz ging los. Oha, der Fisch steht massiv im Tiefen und zieht seine Bahnen, langsam ran gepumpt und ab geht die Post. Nach noch ein paar Fluchten konnte ich eine Bafo von 42 cm landen. Nach dem Abhaken hab ich sie bestimmt 5 min in die Strömung halten müssen, ehe sie davon schwamm.
Hab dann noch 3 Kleinere gefangen. Damit hatte ich nicht  unbedingt gerechnet und daher kein Handy dabei. 
Hat sich der kleine Ausflug gelohnt.


----------



## Luis2811 (18. August 2022)

Ich bin heute Abend auch noch mal mit der Spinnrute am See gewesen und habe es wieder auf Hecht versucht. In der Dämmerung gab es dann kurz vor dem Ufer noch den erhofften Biss und nach einem kurzen Drill landete dann ein schönen Hecht von 71cm im Kescher.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (18. August 2022)

Zweimal A - Aland & Aal. Beide gerade in einem kleinen Graben auf Tauwurm gefangen.


----------



## jkc (19. August 2022)

Tja, hier nix, kein Schnippi, kein Fehlbiss, kein Willy Waller.
Ich fische jetzt noch schnell 1x alles mit nem guten Wurfköder retour und gebe mich dann geschlagen...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (19. August 2022)

Zwar nicht mehr live vom Wasser, dafür aber nun live aus der Küche.






Den Aal haue ich mir morgen gleich in die Pfanne, schön in Mehl gewälzt und mit Butter gebraten.  






Gute Nacht allerseits.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. August 2022)

Ich war auch am Rhein bis drei Uhr…Ganz, gaaaaanz hartes Brot !!!
Finde nicht nur die Strolche, auch die verdächtigen Wohlfühlzonen kaum vorhanden… Ein Blindgänger von 60+ hat sich aber trotzdem erbarmt, direkt unter der Rutenspitze voll drauf geknallt und mir den Trip versüßt… Das war auch der einzigste Kontakt in fünf Stunden mit zwei man suchen und peitschen…
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Petri und Spaß am Wasser…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Ich hoffe ganz klar aufn Zufallsfisch, anders kannste das nicht sagen. Sitze diesmal am anderen Ende des Sees, hier steht normalerweise übrigens eigentlich nen Meter Wasser, und habe ca 6h Zeit. Bei dem Wasserstand könnt man hier sogar nen Zelt aufstellen, wäre evtl. was für die nächste Session

Hoffnung gleich 0, aber man hat ja bekanntlich auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Da im Eck, wo ich nicht einsehen kann, gabs grad nen heftigen Platscher  

Also es ist zumindest Fisch hier in dem Bereich...


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Da gibt es massig Fisch und zwar Riesenklopper, das kann ich als Experte anhand der Fotos* beurteilen. Das wird ganz sicher was!

* die jetzt direkt eingefügt sind, wie ich wohlwollend bemerkt hab


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Riesenklopper ja, massig Fisch auch ( aber nicht massig Karpfen leider) und nein, die Fotos habe ich wieder per Abload hochgeladen weil der Foreninterne Upload immer abgebrochen ist.

HA!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

hanzz Grad 4 Eier gegessen btw


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> hanzz Grad 4 Eier gegessen btw


Ach wie schön. Es denkt mal jemand an mich


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (19. August 2022)

Zmann schrieb:


> Aufs Rad...ans Meer,fix das Abendessen gefangen
> Anhang anzeigen 415528


Petri,Na wo hast Du die Makros gefangen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach wie schön. Es denkt mal jemand an mich


Ich finds eher erschreckend und verstörend zugleich, dass ich beim Eieressen an dich denken muss


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich finds eher erschreckend und verstörend zugleich, dass ich beim Eieressen an dich denken muss


Ich auch, ich auch.

Aber was soll's. Der Gedanke an sich zählt ja.


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2022)

Ich hab hier noch ne alte Packung Sandwich Scheiben und 2,3 Brötchen von gestern liegen.
Ich glaub ich schmeiss die heut mal in die Lippe und schau, ob da Fische drauf reagieren. 
Mal was anderes und vielleicht gibt's ja Döbel, Karpfen oder Aland.


----------



## DenizJP (19. August 2022)

Noch bissel schaffen dann ab an den Main 

Rapfen sollen die Tage recht aktiv gewesen sein


----------



## Carphunter87 (19. August 2022)

Sitze auch am Wasser. Mache 2 Stündchen oder so. Eine Rute auf Grund mit Wurm und eine Rute auf Pose mit Made/Mais mitten in den Seerosen. Mal sehen ob es was gibt


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. August 2022)

Auch ich sitz wieder. zumindest der köfifang war schonmal abwechslungsreich. Ein bunter mix aus grundeln, rotaugeln, ukels döbel und rapfen.
Zwei ukels sind draussen, die schwimmen eh als erstes bauchoben im eimer.


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2022)

Puuh. Da kämpft man mit den Rapfen tagelang. 

Zwei Weißbrot Scheiben in Stücken eingeworfen, sofort weggeschlürft. 
Erste Drift mit einem Stück Brötchen und direkt so ein Brocken. Freu mich wie sau


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2022)

Läuft


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. August 2022)

Läuft bei dir 

Edit: Boah und ich schau jetzt grad aufs Maßband   Heiliger, wasn Knüppel. Der muss doch gefightet haben wie ein Geisteskranker


----------



## Carphunter87 (19. August 2022)

Vermelde Fisch. 30 Minuten noch, dann mach ich Schluss


----------



## Zmann (19. August 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri,Na wo hast Du die Makros gefangen?


Bin zur Zeit in Dänemark.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. August 2022)

Endlich mal wieder fisch.




72 hat er. Die ukelei hats gebracht.
Einziger biss bisher


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2022)

Heute hatte ich um 3 Schluss mit Anwendungen. Also nochmal ab an die Stelle von gestern. Diesmal zur Fliegenrute gegriffen und einen Wooly Bugger ran. Erste Drift, ein Fisch kommt hoch und dreht ab. Mist, der war gut, 2. Drift nix, 3. Drift und voll eingestiegen. Heisa ging da ein Tanz los, erstmal paar Meter Schnur abgezogen, schnell war zu sehen eine große Rebo. Ich hab ne 5er Rute und als Spitze ne 14er Schnur, da ist nich viel mit Druck aufbauen! Hab bestimmt 10 min gebraucht und paar Kescherversuche, eh ich sie landen konnte.
Massband raus, 49cm und diesmal das Handy mit am Wasser für Beweisfotos. Dann durfte sie zurück. Nach dem Auftritt hab ich lieber wieder auf die Spinnrute gewechselt. Hab dann paar kleine Bafos gefangen. 
Zum Schluss hab ich eine tiefe Rinne vor meinen Füßen befischt. Plötzlich, keine 2m vor mir ein Einschlag, eine Welle, schnell die Bremse gelockert und schon gab es einen fulminanten Run über 10m. Der Drill gestaltete sich nicht viel einfacher trotz Spinnrute. Schließlich konnte ich die Rebo landen, Massband und......54cm!
Wow, mein Herz!  Hab dann beschlossen Feierabend zu machen. Beim rechten hab ich den Köder aufs Maul gelegt.


----------



## Mescalero (19. August 2022)

Petri, ganz schöne Klopper.
Du meinst das andere Rechts, stimmt?


----------



## kridkram (19. August 2022)

Uuups, Fehler vom Amt, hast recht! Das linke Rechts natürlich.


----------



## hanzz (19. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Läuft bei dir
> 
> Edit: Boah und ich schau jetzt grad aufs Maßband   Heiliger, wasn Knüppel. Der muss doch gefightet haben wie ein Geisteskranker


Naja. War eher so die Sorte reinkurbeln. Näher am Ufer gab's noch mal nen kleinen Kampf, aber der war wohl müde. 

Auch der zweite war nicht der Kämpfer. 
Aber ich beschwere mich gar nicht. 
Auf jeden Fall ist diese Angelei sauspannend.
Einfach geil wenn man was Neues ausprobiert und das funktioniert. 
2 wunderschöne Döbel über 50 und noch 2 Fehlbisse haben den Abend mit reichlich Spaß gefüllt. 
Und als ich angefüttert hatte waren da bestimmt 6 bis 7 Fische, die sich das Brot weggesnackt haben. Selbst im Drill waren da noch Fische am fressen. Da muss ein ganzer Schwarm gewesen sein. 
Das wird wiederholt. 

Petri allen erfolgreichen und allen die noch da draussen sind. 

Ich setz mich hier noch ein bisschen hin und genieße die Ruhe. Noch keine Lust nach Hause.


----------



## Carphunter87 (19. August 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415601
> 
> Vermelde Fisch. 30 Minuten noch, dann mach ich Schluss


Danach ging es noch Schlag auf Schlag. 2 Brassen und 1 Barsch. Danach hab ich Schluss gemacht


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. August 2022)

Tolle fische.
Aber echt? Du legst die fusselpeitsche  weg wenn die fliege fängt?


----------



## DenizJP (20. August 2022)

Aufgrund Planänderung hock ich nun am Main und mach Ansitz xD

Bisher leider nix - das Wasser brodelt aber mit Brutfischen


----------



## kridkram (20. August 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Du legst die fusselpeitsche weg wenn die fliege fängt?


Ja, die kleinere Rebo war kaum mit meinem Gerät zu bändigen. Außerdem war es ein Streamer, den kann ich genauso gut mit der Spinnrute fischen! Also wozu ein Risiko eingehen?
Außerdem denke ich das an der Talsperre oberhalb Wasser abgelassen wurde. Wasserstand war normal und ganz gut Strömung sowie nicht so klares Wasser. Gute Bedingungen auf große Fische. 
Ich nehm nur die Flifi wenn ich Nymphe, Nass- und Trockenfliege fischen will.


----------



## jkc (20. August 2022)

The game is on
Petri Leute
Zielsetzung für heute steht, entspannt den Zähler auf über 400 bringen und über das, trotz endlich gefallenem Regen, verhältnismäßig klare Wasser freuen.
Hoffnung auf einen Biss habe ich eigentlich nur in einem Bereich, wenn der nicht funktioniert wird's wahrscheinlich ne Nullnummer, aber alleine mit Hin- und Rückweg werde ich die Kilometer zusammen haben und letzten Endes weiß man ja nie, so what.


----------



## Blueser (20. August 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich um 3 Schluss mit Anwendungen. Also nochmal ab an die Stelle von gestern. Diesmal zur Fliegenrute gegriffen und einen Wooly Bugger ran. Erste Drift, ein Fisch kommt hoch und dreht ab. Mist, der war gut, 2. Drift nix, 3. Drift und voll eingestiegen. Heisa ging da ein Tanz los, erstmal paar Meter Schnur abgezogen, schnell war zu sehen eine große Rebo. Ich hab ne 5er Rute und als Spitze ne 14er Schnur, da ist nich viel mit Druck aufbauen! Hab bestimmt 10 min gebraucht und paar Kescherversuche, eh ich sie landen konnte.
> Massband raus, 49cm und diesmal das Handy mit am Wasser für Beweisfotos. Dann durfte sie zurück. Nach dem Auftritt hab ich lieber wieder auf die Spinnrute gewechselt. Hab dann paar kleine Bafos gefangen.
> Zum Schluss hab ich eine tiefe Rinne vor meinen Füßen befischt. Plötzlich, keine 2m vor mir ein Einschlag, eine Welle, schnell die Bremse gelockert und schon gab es einen fulminanten Run über 10m. Der Drill gestaltete sich nicht viel einfacher trotz Spinnrute. Schließlich konnte ich die Rebo landen, Massband und......54cm!
> Wow, mein Herz!  Hab dann beschlossen Feierabend zu machen. Beim rechten hab ich den Köder aufs Maul gelegt.


Besteht in den meisten Gewässern in Thüringen nicht eine Entnahmepflicht für die ReBo?


----------



## jkc (20. August 2022)

Yes Oida, erster eindeutiger Biss auf meinen kleinen Mega Ukko
	

		
			
		

		
	





~180 bis 190


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. August 2022)

Petri! Hat der evtl. nen Schwanz-Trailer geklaut? Ich meine, da eine verwaiste Screw zu erkennen.


----------



## Mescalero (20. August 2022)

Herrlicher Fisch und ein tolles Foto, dickes Petri!


----------



## jkc (20. August 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Petri! Hat der evtl. nen Schwanz-Trailer geklaut? Ich meine, da eine verwaiste Screw zu erkennen.


Jou, leider und auf der anderen Flanke leider eine Hakenspitze durchs dicke Epoxy bis ins Holz gedrückt und dabei umgebogen.  

Petri Dank Leute


----------



## kridkram (20. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Besteht in den meisten Gewässern in Thüringen nicht eine Entnahmepflicht für die ReBo?


Hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht gelesen für diesen Abschnitt. Aber ich kann ihn nicht sinnvoll verwerten!  Was soll ich damit tun, bin zur Reha hier und was zum einfrieren hab ich auch nix!


----------



## jkc (20. August 2022)

Ich breche zusammen, Tag der Eigenbauten  




101
Drei Fische auf das Ding, 3x ü100.




Und der Biss, zu geil. Ich wusste, dass der Köder mit den nächsten Ruderschlägen in den Grund läuft, weil ich ins flachere fahre, erster Grundkontakt, gut, dann hälste jetzt an und holst ein. Boom, Rute krumm.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. August 2022)

Krank


----------



## hanzz (20. August 2022)

Fettes Petri jkc

Das beste am Köder ist der Name  

Übersetzt:
Forelle mit Helm in Gefahr


----------



## jkc (20. August 2022)

Danke, bei mir heißt sie Feuerwehr Castaic   
Mach jetzt Feierabend, lief wesentlich besser als erwartet, gab sogar noch nen 60er Schnippi und bisschen ist noch was im Kreuz für morgen.

Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. August 2022)

Petri jkc, ich sag ja "der mit dem Hecht tanzt"


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2022)

Für mich heißt es nun warten... 






















Ich hoffe da vor den Seerosen beißt später noch ein Aal oder aber eine Schleie.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (20. August 2022)

Mit Tauwurm direkt vor den Seerosen, meine Taktik ist soeben aufgegangen.


----------



## ado (21. August 2022)

Ich kann's ja doch noch. 
68cm feinster Breitkopf. 
Was so ein bisschen Hochwasser doch ausmacht. 
Ich freu mich wie Bolle  - endlich Mal wieder ein Zielfisch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich breche zusammen, Tag der Eigenbauten



Nichts schlägt das Gefühl, wenn "unkaufbare" Eigenkonstruktionen bzw. -Modifikationen/-Tuningergebnisse sogar gleich mehrfach Fisch bringen 

Finde ich persönlich sehr befriedigend - auch in dem Fall hat ein bestimmter Plan dann funktioniert.


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2022)




----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2022)

Petri Heil hanzz .
Wenn das Minimax sieht, fängt er doch noch an mit (Schwimm-)Brot statt Tulip zu angeln.


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Petri Heil hanzz .
> Wenn das Minimax sieht, fängt er doch noch an mit (Schwimm-)Brot statt Tulip zu angeln.


Dank Dir lieber Professor Tinca

Sauspannend die Sache.

Sollte Minimax überlegen
Freie Leine, Haken, Brot


----------



## Mescalero (21. August 2022)

Petri hanzz  , was für ein U-Boot!
Und was für ein Köder, das ist doch eine ganze Semmel oder hast du vorgehalten?


----------



## Minimax (21. August 2022)

Petri Heil (so sagt ihr Angler doch untereinander, richtig?) lieber hanzz, ein prachtvoller Fisch- dies übrigens auch stellvertretend für die vielen vielen Glückwünsche an all die lieben Jungs die ich die letzten Wochen schuldig geblieben bin.


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn das Minimax sieht, fängt er doch noch an mit (Schwimm-)Brot statt Tulip zu angeln.





hanzz schrieb:


> Sollte @Mimimax überlegen
> Freie Leine, Haken, Brot


Ich fürchte, noch wandle ich in der angellosen Finsternis, ein Verirrter jenseits der Gnade Petris. Aber Bilder wie das von Freund Hanzz, wie er pfiffig aufs Schwimmbrot zeigt werden mich eines Tages auf den rechten Weg zurückführen.

Immerhin habe ich ja jede Menge von diesen langen Stöckern mit den Ringen und diesen  Kurbeldingern mit dem vielen Garn hier herumliegen. Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, das da eine Verbindung besteht und man damit irgendwas am Wasser mit machen kann... die Lösung liegt zum Greifen nah, aber ich komm nicht drauf...

Egal, nächste Woche geht's erstmal auf Urlaub mit Mrs. M. auf eine Insel im tiefen blauen Meer*. Vielleicht wird das die Welt wieder bunter machen.

Herzlich Euer

Miniminimimimii.



*Irgendeine Insel, deren Name mir entfallen ist. Die Missus meint wir waren schon einmal da und es hätte mir gefallen. Ausserdem gebe es angeblich 'keine Flugverbindungen' zu den von vorgeschlagenen Destinationen (entweder Caprona, Insel Der Ungeheuer oder Die Geheimnisvolle Insel Von Kapitän Nemo). Wer's glaubt wird selig, aber naja.


----------



## jkc (21. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Drei Fische auf das Ding, 3x ü100.


4 von 4  







Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2022)

Mit Vollgas auf den Pike's Peak - 4 m + sind schon mal erklommen


----------



## glgl (21. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sauspannend die Sache.
> 
> Freie Leine, Haken, Brot


Kann ich auch nur so empfehlen. Zwar auf Karpfen, aber dutzendfach erfolgreich. Ohne Controller, Sbiro usw.
Und für den lebensälteren Herrn mit schlechten Augen auch besser zu sehen als zB Floater.

Ab einer gewissen Semmelgröße steigt nach meiner Erfahrung das Fehlbiss-Risiko, aber ich habe es auch oft genug erlebt, dass die Fische beim Nuckeln den Haken aus dem Brot gesogen haben. Sah man dann an der Schnur und mit etwas Glück konnte man die Fische dennoch haken.


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2022)

glgl schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nur so empfehlen. Zwar auf Karpfen, aber dutzendfach erfolgreich. Ohne Controller, Sbiro usw.
> Und für den lebensälteren Herrn mit schlechten Augen auch besser zu sehen als zB Floater.
> 
> Ab einer gewissen Semmelgröße steigt nach meiner Erfahrung das Fehlbiss-Risiko, aber ich habe es auch oft genug erlebt, dass die Fische beim Nuckeln den Haken aus dem Brot gesogen haben. Sah man dann an der Schnur und mit etwas Glück konnte man die Fische dennoch haken.


Das waren jetzt an zwei Tagen meine ersten Versuche mit Brötchen. 
Hatte immer etwas mit Weißbrot angefüttert. Auch recht große Stücke. Die wurden voll weggeschlürft. Also hab ich auch n recht großes Stück Semmel genommen. 
Hatte die Brötchen extra in eine Plastiktüte über Nacht gepackt. Da werden die wie Gummi und halten sehr gut am Haken. 
Hatte auch Glück, dass hier so große DickKöpfe waren, die ham sich das ordentlich reingehauen. 
Jetzt lass ich die aber mal nen Tag oder zwei in Ruhe. Ich weiß ja wo die stehen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. August 2022)

Freeline-Schwimmbrot-Angeln rockt. Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur, sonst nix - minimalistischer geht's praktisch nicht mehr.

Und ultra spannend - Naturköder-Topwatern  

Da zeigt sich wirklich, wer fuchsiger drauf ist - der Angler oder der Fisch.


----------



## fordprefect (21. August 2022)

Ich war heut das erste mal nach dem Kurs mit meiner eigenen Fliegenrute am Wasser. Obwohl es gestern viel geregnet hat, dachte ich, ich lass die Flüsschen mal in Ruhe und geh an die Elbe.
War bestimmt lustig anzusehen, wie ich da rumgwstümpert habe. Gefühlt alles vergessen. Abgesehen davon, dass fie Nymphe ein paar mal die Rute gefangen hat (ich hoffe, es war nicht zu doll) und auch einmal mich (glücklicherweise nicht gehakt) konnte ich auch einen Fisch an den Haken kriegen. Leider stieg der nach so 7m aus. Ich hab ja noch kein Gefühl für den Drill also schwer abzuschätzen, was es war. Auf Grund der virlen Schläge und der doch schon gekrümmten Rute denke ich mittlerer Barsch.
Danach kam nichts mehr, obwohl ich einife Fische gesehen hab. Aber das hat auf jeden Fall motiviert!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 415738
> Anhang anzeigen 415739


Geiles Teil!

Der Fisch ist aber auch nicht ohne


----------



## yukonjack (21. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das waren jetzt an zwei Tagen meine ersten Versuche mit Brötchen.
> Hatte immer etwas mit Weißbrot angefüttert. Auch recht große Stücke. Die wurden voll weggeschlürft. Also hab ich auch n recht großes Stück Semmel genommen.
> Hatte die Brötchen extra in eine Plastiktüte über Nacht gepackt. Da werden die wie *Gummi *und halten sehr gut am Haken.
> Hatte auch Glück, dass hier so große DickKöpfe waren, die ham sich das ordentlich reingehauen.
> Jetzt lass ich die aber mal nen Tag oder zwei in Ruhe. Ich weiß ja wo die stehen.


Das schaffen die Brötchen von meinem Bäcker in 2 Std ohne Plastiktüte.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri hanzz  , was für ein U-Boot!
> Und was für ein Köder, das ist doch eine ganze Semmel oder hast du vorgehalten?



In der Nähe eines Elefantengeheges sollte hanzz damit jedenfalls lieber nicht angeln.


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri hanzz  , was für ein U-Boot!
> Und was für ein Köder, das ist doch eine ganze Semmel oder hast du vorgehalten?


Petri Dank. 
War schon recht groß das Stück, aber auch recht nah an der Cam. 
Aber wie gesagt, nur Glück, dass ich hier ne Stelle mit dicken Döbeln gefunden habe. 
Kleinere hätten das Stück wohl nicht rein gekriegt. 
3 mal über 50cm. 
Der heute hat auch gut gekämpft und stand in der Strömung und wollte immer ins Kraut. 
Das macht süchtig.   

Petri Dank auch dir lieber Minimax 
Wünsche dir jetzt schon einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## kingandre88 (21. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Fische führen mich an der Nase herum.
> Ich schleich mich hier so richtig Swat Team mäßig an und es raubt überall. Nur wo ich bin nicht. Nach Rückzug werden die Fische an der Stelle aktiv, wo ich vorher war.
> Selbst wenn ich hier fast auf dem Boden liege und nichtmal angel, absolute Ruhe.
> 30m rechts klatsch, links platsch.
> ...


Lünen?
Kommt mir bekannt vor...Das was du da schilderst kennen wir da zu genüge mit den Rapfen....


----------



## kingandre88 (22. August 2022)

Sitze am D-E-K bei Münster...Gerade innerhalb von nichtmal einer halben Stunde 3 Aale, leider nur einer mit Maß von 62 cm...Beißen verdammt vorsichtig.


----------



## hanzz (22. August 2022)

kingandre88 schrieb:


> Lünen?
> Kommt mir bekannt vor...Das was du da schilderst kennen wir da zu genüge mit den Rapfen....


Wahnsinn. Die reagieren auf nüscht.

Hab nach der Döbelhatz natürlich nochmal zur Spinnrute gegriffen.
Die reagieren auf nix. Gestern dann mit einem Zocker und dann auch mal mit 5cm sinkenden Rapala Wobblern gefischt.
Nichts.
Aber wenigstens hatte ich einen kleinen Barschnachläufer und kurz auch einen besseren Barsch dran.
Ausgeworfen, dann musst ich kurz etwas die Schnur an der Rolle richten, da ist der Wobbler abgetaumelt und beim einholen hing dann der bessere Barsch. War zu perplex anzuschlagen und da ist er wieder ausgestiegen.

Immerhin mein erster Barschkontakt an der Lippe.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. August 2022)

Hallo Freunde, 

Ich melde mich bei euch zurück und mache mal da weiter, wo ich zuletzt in der Nacht vom 23.07. auf den 24.07. aufgehört habe. 

Ich habe in der Regnitz einen schönen Biß auf Wurm gehabt und am Band hing ein schöner 66er oder so Zander! Mein erster aus diesem Fluß! 

Habe jetzt eine Rute auf Leuchtposen-Montage umgebaut und mit ihr schon 2 Welse gefangen, allerdings von der Größe klein und kleiner... Aber Fisch ist Fisch! 
Letzte Samstagnacht war ich wieder draußen bis 3.00, hatte wieder 2 kleine Welse, die Grundeln haben diesmal NICHT genervt, wegen stärkerer Strömung, höher Wasserstand und trübes Wasser evtl.? 

Hier der Zander für euch:


----------



## kridkram (23. August 2022)

Ich war gestern Abend unterwegs mir paar Angelgewässer ansehen. Dabei war ich auch so ca 5km flussabwärts von hier. Dort ist die Ilm total ausgetrocknet.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Das sieht richtig erschreckend und wie ein Weg aus!   An anderen Bächen sieht das leider genauso aus... Der letzte Regen war echt nur der berühmte Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.... Ich habe von einem Bach erfahren, der deswegen ausgetrocknet ist, weil Unbekannte ihn zur privaten Grünanlagenbewässerung ausgepumpt haben. Fische, Krebse, Insektenlarven... haben das nicht überlebt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Habe es heut Abend wieder ans Wasser geschafft. Rechne ausnahmsweise mal mit was großem oder langem... Wels und Aal sind meine Zielfische die Nacht, entsprechend stark ist das Gerät!  Am Butt-Haken hängen große Würmer... 
Na, mal schauen, wann was geht....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Die letzte Stunde wars bei mir recht hektisch, ziemlich heftige Bisse, fast an beiden Ruten gleichzeitig! Grad habe ich den zweiten Aal "eingeeimert", keine Riesen aber ziemlich wilde Gesellen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. August 2022)

Am Brassenloch auf Karpfen heut Vormittag.


----------



## fordprefect (24. August 2022)

Viertel vor Acht ist für dich Vormittag 80?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. August 2022)

Um 6.00 war Feierabend. Insgesamt 3, beinahe 4 Schlangen in einer Nacht... 
Bei mir selten!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. August 2022)

Was mir gestern und heute am Angelplatz und darüber hinaus besonders gefallen hat: Erstens waren die Wiesen und sogar der Uferand gemäht, ich konnte bis 21.30 in T-Shirt und kurzer Hose dasitzen (alle unbedeckter Hautstellen wurden gewissenhaft mit "Antibrumm" behandelt).

Am besten war jedoch, daß die Mondsichel erst früh am Mittwochmorgen aufging! Ja, Freunde der Nacht, ab dem Wochenende bzw. ab heute herrschen wieder dunkle Neumondnächte! 

Gute Aal- und Welsfänge sollten jetzt überall möglich sein! Hoffe, ihr seid ab Freitagabend wieder zum Nachtangeln mit Wurm und Köfi mit mir am Wasser! 

Es wird jetzt schon ab 20.50 dunkel...


----------



## zokker (24. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Um 6.00 war Feierabend. Insgesamt 3, beinahe 4 Schlangen in einer Nacht...
> Bei mir selten!


fettes Petri

mit dem Eimerbild mußt du aber noch etwas üben ... ist das überhaupt ein Aaleimer???


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> alle unbedeckter Hautstellen wurden gewissenhaft mit "Antibrumm" behandelt



beim Aalangeln??? ein NO-GO !!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. August 2022)

Ja, den nächsten Eimer wähle ich kleiner, dann wirken meine Aale größer !

Keine Angst, nach dem Auftragen von "Anibrumm" habe ich erstens meine Hände gewaschen und 2. mit gemähtem Gras und so abgerieben...
Schließlich sprechen meine Fänge und vielen Bisse für sich, Mathias!

Doch beim nächstenmal verwende ich so wie du frische Köderfischchen, vielleicht werden dann meine Schlangen um ein Drittel größer !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. August 2022)

Ich bin da auch etwas eitel was die Nebengerüche bei Aalangeln angeht… Aber nicht auf eigene Erfahrung basierend, sondern von hören anderer…
Ein Beispiel aus dem Frühjahr: Kumpel schmiert sich auch mit so ein Zeug ein und fragt mich ob ich auch was brauche, da sagte ich nein weil ich den Geruch an meinen Fingern nicht haben wollte… Kumpel ohne sich die Hände zu waschen fängt zwei schöne Aale und ich kein, so kann’s gehen… Manchmal frage ich mich was da wahres dran ist aber meide es trotzdem … Bin Raucher ohne Wäscheklammer und fange meistens mehr als mein Freund (Nichtraucher) …

Nun zum wesentlichen …Wasserstand ist angestiegen, werde morgen auch mal wieder los die Strolche suchen und checken ob der Anstieg sich positiv auswirkt, was ich mir im stillen doch etwas erhoffe …
So vier-fünf Kontakte wären schon schön …


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. August 2022)

Bin zwar nicht mehr live am Wasser, dennnoch möchte ich euch meine lessons-learned von gestern nicht vorenthalten:
1. Den Schnurfangbügeln an der Feederrute aufmachen wenn man kurz pinkeln geht nutzt nix wenn man die Schnur eingeclipst hat
2. Helle Korkgriffe sieht man unter Wasser viel besser als dunkle Moosgummi oder dergleichen
3. Wer mit dem Handy in der Hosentasche der Rute hinterhertaucht kann keine Livestories vom Wasser im AB posten


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2022)

Holy fuck!
Konntest du die Rute retten?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. August 2022)

Holy fuck!
Konntest Du das Handy retten?


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Holy Fuck!
Hast den Fisch noch bekommen ?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2022)

Holy Fuck !
Hast du nach der Aktion  noch weiter geangelt ???

Holy Fuck !!!
Ich bin am grübeln und kann mich nicht entschieden wo ich Heute angreifen soll…


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. August 2022)

Ja, ja, ja.
Rute bekommen, karpfen gefangen und nach 1 stunde in der sonne geht auch das handy wieder. Und noch weitergeangelt. Rute immer in der hand. Gab noch 3 karpfen.
Zum glück bin ich etwas messi und hatte noch die sporttasche im auto mit ein paar klamotten. Etwas muffig, aber trocken


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. August 2022)

Da sind die lieben kollegen natürlich sofort mit der kamera zur stelle


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2022)

HOLY FUCK!

Ich geh Samstag Morgen mal wieder Feedern, shit alda, ist das sick?!


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> HOLY FUCK!
> 
> Ich geh Samstag Morgen mal wieder Feedern, shit alda, ist das sick?!


Und daaaaaaaaann beissseeeeeeeeeeeen KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARPFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEN


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2022)

Ich hoffe es beißt überhaupt was bei diesem Wetter. Als ich gestern Morgen kurz am See war war Oberflächlich Aktivität ohne Ende direkt vor meinen Füßen. Kleine Rotaugen, Barsche, Hechte


----------



## jkc (25. August 2022)

Ist doch endlich Ende mit dieser kack Hitzeperiode.

Frage ist, ob ich mir das heute nochmal antue oder einfach mehr aufs WE freue.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. August 2022)

Naja, bis sich das Wasser spürbar abkühlt dauerts aber noch, von daher bringt das vorerst noch gar nichts.

Aber zumindest kann mans dann im Zelt wieder aushalten. Mache daher dieses WE mal Karpfenpause und greife nächstes Wochenende wieder an


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2022)

Ich lege dann jetzt nachm Bierchen gleich los…
Allen viel Spaß die am Wasser sind …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2022)

Dritter Wurf über Grund geschliffen und direkt ein drittes Nasenloch… Schon mal Kontakt…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2022)

So Jungs, die beiden werden es heute bei der dunklen Nacht rocken… Die Frage stellt sich nur ob die an die Packung kommen oder irgendwo am Grund rumdümpeln….


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So Jungs, die beiden werden es heute bei der dunklen Nacht rocken… Die Frage stellt sich nur ob die an die Packung kommen oder irgendwo am Grund rumdümpeln….


Beides. 
Und die Slick Shads in der Keitech Tüte 
Aromadiebstahl   
Petri Thomas


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2022)

Danke Dirk…
Ich bin doch umweltbewusst, es wird nichts verschwendet… Die Tüten sind stabil und lassen sich gut verschleißen …
Jetzt erstmal aufs angeln konzentrieren, melde mich später fall es was zu melden gibt…
Will mich korrigieren, die beiden SOLLEN es rocken…


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. August 2022)

Morgen sind (jedenfalls für Mittelfranken) den ganzen Tag und die Nacht Gewitterschauer vorhergesagt, fahre da trotzdem ans Wasser! Angeblich sollen bei dem Wetter Aale und Welse gut beißen! 

Was mir nur etwas Sorge macht ist, daß etwa in 50 m Entfernung der Mast einer Freileitung steht...


----------



## hanzz (25. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch umweltbewusst, es wird nichts verschwendet…


Mach ich genauso. 
Hab noch immer die Tüten meiner ersten Keitech Köder. Und auch von den Lunker City.


----------



## yukonjack (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Morgen sind (jedenfalls für Mittelfranken) den ganzen Tag und die Nacht Gewitterschauer vorhergesagt, fahre da trotzdem ans Wasser! Angeblich sollen bei dem Wetter Aale und Welse gut beißen!
> 
> Was mir nur etwas Sorge macht ist, daß etwa in 50 m Entfernung der Mast einer Freileitung steht...


Mach dir darum keine Sorgen, das ist ein guter Blitzableiter. Falls es dich trotzdem trifft hast du auch keine Sorgen mehr.


----------



## fordprefect (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Morgen sind (jedenfalls für Mittelfranken) den ganzen Tag und die Nacht Gewitterschauer vorhergesagt, fahre da trotzdem ans Wasser! Angeblich sollen bei dem Wetter Aale und Welse gut beißen!
> 
> Was mir nur etwas Sorge macht ist, daß etwa in 50 m Entfernung der Mast einer Freileitung steht...


Ich würde da tunlichst vermeiden in die Richtung der Leitung zu werfen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. August 2022)

Halbzeit, drei und ein Minizamder..
Jetzt noch mal das gleiche zurück…


----------



## Blueser (25. August 2022)

Zander gibt es bei uns im LIDL...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zander gibt es bei uns im LIDL...


Wolgazander hatte ich die Tage gelesen …

Soooo…
Habe bis halb drei gemacht, fünf durften mich begrüßen, der sechste dachte sich nicht schon wieder du und hat sich unter der Rutenspitze an der Oberfläche bei austoben verabschiedet sowie der siebte sich nur kurz bemerkbar gemacht, Reflex ins leere  …
Mehr als zufrieden mit sieben Kontakten, haben mich gut bei Laune gehalten… Alle Strolche haben spitz gebissen, bei keinem war der Jigkopf im Maul drin verschwunden und die letzten zwei Stunden hätte ich mir auch schenken können…
Ab in die haja nun …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Beides.
> Und die Slick Shads in der Keitech Tüte
> Aromadiebstahl
> Petri Thomas


Nix AromaDiebstahl !!!!!!!
Da drin ist die Geheimwaffe  !!!
Paar Tropfen in die alte Keitech Tüte und die Gummis durchkneten, dann springen die Fische von alleine auf den Haken …


----------



## ragbar (26. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> auch von den Lunker City.


Die sind auch gestofft?


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Die sind auch gestofft?


Ne. Aber die Tüten wiederverwendbar. 
Die Köder liegen irgendwo am Rheingrund.


----------



## hanzz (26. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nix AromaDiebstahl !!!!!!!
> Da drin ist die Geheimwaffe  !!!
> Paar Tropfen in die alte Keitech Tüte und die Gummis durchkneten, dann springen die Fische von alleine auf den Haken …
> 
> ...


Jägermeister?


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. August 2022)

Dickes Petri mein Gutster    
Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt. 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Dirk Recht hat mit dem Inhalt des Sprühfläschchens. Evtl. Mit leichten Anteil einer nach Kaugummi riechenden Brause


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jägermeister?


Besser als Bier, nach Bier muss man zu oft pinkeln   …
Kommst du wieder, ist die Rute samt Fisch weg …

Danke Torsten….
Wasserpegel ist um ein meter in drei Tagen gestiegen, das hat die Strolche wahrscheinlich reaktiviert… Wie so oft, immer das gleiche Spiel… Heute ist bestimmt auch noch ein guter Tag, aber zwei Nächte hintereinander tue ich mir nicht an, bin gerade aufgestanden  …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. August 2022)

Unwetter ist jetzt durch und es regnet "nur" noch ein bissl... Aber egal, hat mich trotzdem ans Wasser gezogen! Bange machen gilt eben nicht...
Der Fluss ist deutlich gestiegen, es liegen 2 kleine Gründlinge aus. 

Für alle die auch am Wasser sitzen oder erst noch kommen, wünsche ich ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. August 2022)

Bestes Fangwetter. Freu mich schon auf morgen frühe. Mal wieder feedern, hab richtig Bock. Gehe aber fast davon aus, dass er an der Stelle morgen früh mindestens eine Bude steht  

Aber egal, gibt ja noch paar geile Stellen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. August 2022)

Ab und zu treiben hier große Pflanzenteppiche und Äste vorbei, im hellen sah man die noch kommen aber im dunklen ist das echt kacke... Mal schauen, wann der erste Biß kommt, bzw. ein schöner Aal einsteigt! 

Hoffentlich entwickelt sich die Wettersituation heut Nacht nicht allzu extrem, im Moment ist alles ruhig, fast schon zu ruhig!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (26. August 2022)

Hier haben sich jetzt die Schleusen des Himmels geöffnet, der Regen prasselt  nur so auf das Schirmzelt! Dazu Blitz und Donner, schwierig, so seine Bißanzeiger zu hören... Vielleicht sind sie ja schon abgesoffen!

Wenn das so weiterregnet, gibt's bestimmt Hochwasser.... Hoffentlich bin ich dann zuhause!


----------



## fordprefect (27. August 2022)

Bei so nem Wetter wär ja das langsam steigende Wasser meine geringere Sorge.


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. August 2022)

Wir sind mal wieder leer ausgegangen. Keinen tropfen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. August 2022)

Einen Biß auf Köfi habe ich gehabt. Aber was da alles an UW-Pflanzemmaterial und Ästen heruntertrieb und in meine Montagen, da war an weiteres Angeln nicht mehr zu denken.
Ich habe dann um 1.40  eingepackt und als es mal zu Regnen aufgehört hat, konnte ich mein Zeug (bis auf den Shelter) trocken ins Auto bringen. 

Habe so einen Starkregen bis jetzt nur einmal beim Angeln erlebt, und das war am Tage,  vor einigen Jahren. Da konnte ich nur mein Schirmzelt aufbauen und das Gepäck drunter trockenhalten. Zum Aufbauen war der Regen einfach zu stark!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2022)

Junge Biss auf Biss, zwei Feederruten sind grad schon fast zu stressig. Alles so Rotaugen zwischen 15-25, richtig geil


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2022)

So nur noch eine Rute drin und ich bin mehr als gut beschäftigt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. August 2022)

Wieder Zuhause, hatte so Kohldampf...

Alter war das krank...Schlag auf Schlag, konnte nicht mal die Schnur spannen da hing schon wieder einer dran. So macht feedern Bock, aber mein Karpfensinn hat dauerhaft Alarm geschlagen. Optimales Karpfenwetter dieses Wochenende...Und wenn da die Rotaugen dermaßen gestapelt standen wer weiß, vielleicht waren die Carps ja auch an dem Spot...

Nächstes Wochenende gehts definitiv wieder los auf Karpfen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

Selber Spot wie gestern. Diesmal leg ich aber noch jeweils eine links und rechts ans Ufer auf Karpfen. Fische sind hier wieder en Masse, mal schauen obs wieder Schlag auf Schlag geht wie gestern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

Fische stehen hier noch immer gestapelt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

10ter Fisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

15


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

Es beißt ununterbrochen. Einfach krank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

Zweiter Barsch auf aktuell ca 35 Rotaugen.
Wenns mal auf den Karpfenruten so beißen würde...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

Es hört einfach nicht auf  

Naja jetzt weiß ich zumindest, warum man die Hechte hier so schwer ans Band kriegt, bei dem Weißfischbestand kein Wunder


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. August 2022)

So wieder Zuhause, ich konnt nicht mehr...Arbeit hab ich doch schon von Mo - Fr  

Nicht mehr normal. Normalerweise haste ja die Schwärme irgendwann weg vom Platz, aber nö, die wollten nicht weiterziehen.


----------



## DenizJP (28. August 2022)

Heute meine allererste Nase gefangen ^^

Ca 15 cm


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. August 2022)

Ich war mal wieder …
Unter anderem hat mir ein 62er Aal auf 12er Gummi voll drauf geballert …
Ein paar Kontakte gab es, einen lasse ich mir schmecken…


----------



## Luis2811 (29. August 2022)

Bin Mal wieder am Bach unterwegs und nach einigen Fehlbissen gab es jetzt die erste schöne Bachforelle.

Gruß Luis


----------



## Mefourlauber (29. August 2022)

Fische gerade salzig auf Deutschlands nördlichster Insel. Wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt da ist gehen fette Makrelen auf den 35 Gramm Bilnker. Die sind wegen Strömung und Wind aber auch bitter nötig .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Fische gerade salzig auf Deutschlands nördlichster Insel. Wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt da ist gehen fette Makrelen auf den 35 Gramm Bilnker. Die sind wegen Strömung und Wind aber auch bitter nötig .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Voll die geile Farbpracht …
Fettes Petri !!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. August 2022)

Petri zu den Mini- Thunen! 

Bin auch wieder am Wasser, neue Montagen testen. Hatte grad den ersten Biß auf halben Gründling, Fisch ist aber ausgestiegen... 

Na ja, die Nacht ist ja noch jung!


----------



## Zmann (29. August 2022)

Mefo...Geil dickes Petri die fetzen!
Kaum wieder in der Heimat,geht die Zwergenparade gleich weiter...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. August 2022)

Na so klein sieht der doch nicht aus! Packe um 1.00 ein, absoluter Totentanz hier... Diesmal zwar kein Regen und Treibgut im Wasser, aber alle Aale und so ignorieren meine frischen halben Köfis.. :-(


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. August 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Voll die geile Farbpracht …
> Fettes Petri !!!


Ja die Farben sind in der prallen Sonne der Knaller!
Leider verblassen die Farben recht schnell nach dem Versorgen, daher wenn gewünscht schnell ein Foto machen. 
So ein paar Makrelenfänge runden den  Urlaub echt wunderbar ab, abends frische Makrele und einen schönen Weißwein - das ist Urlaub, der leider zu schnell vergeht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2022)

Moin,

Mal so "halblive"...
Gestern Nachmittag die Spinnrute geschnappt und zum See gefahren... Zweites "richtiges" Anangeln auf Barsch.
Die guten Stellen von letztem Jahr haben kaum noch Wasser, sind sehr flach geworden. Dennoch bekam ein Platz wieder seine Chance.
Nach 3 ganz kleinen Barschen und einem 25er (der munter weiterschwimmt)
verhakte sich der Köder kurz im Kraut... Habe ihn losgeshlagen und schnell drübergezogen , als es zuckt und die Rute plötzlich krumm is.
Guter Zug und typisches Geschüttelt...

Der Fisch kam langsam näher und tauchte im Flachen auf... Aber nich alleine... Ein ganzer Trupp Dickbarsche kam futterneidisch mit , bestimmt 5 oder 6... Irre.
Sie drehten dann ab, als ich den Barsch strandete.
Danach kam nix mehr, war toll das zu beobachten und die hohe Jagdgeschwindigkeit der Fische mal zu sehen...
Der Barsch hatte satte 500g. Bei nur 30cm.

Der Korpulenzfaktor zeigte "überernährt" an. Soll mir Recht sein...


----------



## Zmann (30. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ja die Farben sind in der prallen Sonne der Knaller!
> Leider verblassen die Farben recht schnell nach dem Versorgen, daher wenn gewünscht schnell ein Foto machen.
> So ein paar Makrelenfänge runden den  Urlaub echt wunderbar ab, abends frische Makrele und einen schönen Weißwein - das ist Urlaub, der leider zu schnell vergeht.


Es gibt nichts besseres als Frische Makrele,Sau lecker!


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. August 2022)

Habe dann heute noch eine 43er nachgelegt. Dazu gabs noch ne 41er. Morgen ein Versuch auf Wolfsbarsch der ist kulinarisch auch ne große Hausnummer!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ja die Farben sind in der prallen Sonne der Knaller!
> Leider verblassen die Farben recht schnell nach dem Versorgen, daher wenn gewünscht schnell ein Foto machen.
> So ein paar Makrelenfänge runden den  Urlaub echt wunderbar ab, abends frische Makrele und einen schönen Weißwein - das ist Urlaub, der leider zu schnell vergeht.


Na dann dickes Petri zu den Thunis, wo treibst Du Dich rum ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Habe dann heute noch eine 43er nachgelegt. Dazu gabs noch ne 41er. Morgen ein Versuch auf Wolfsbarsch der ist kulinarisch auch ne große Hausnummer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber die Wolfsbarsche spielen in einer ganz anderen Liga, solche Bisse habe ich noch gehabt, absolut agro und ruppig und ein Fight ohne Ende....mit Meefo nicht zu vergleichen....


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. August 2022)

Petri Dank!
Na ja ich schrieb ja gestern v Deutschlands nördlichster Insel 
Genauer gesagt am Ellenbogen.
Ja die WoBas knallen derbe rein, hatte letztes Jahr nur einen knapp massigen WB, der aber in ca  50 Meter Entfernung so reingeknüppelt hat das die Rute fast weg war.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. August 2022)

Petri zu den Makrelen und viel Glück mit den Wölfen!
Bin auch wieder draußen, hoffentlich gibt's heute zu jedem Biß/Köder auch einen Fisch (Aal)! Der letzte warme Abend die Woche, ab morgen sollen wir als Höchsttemperatur 22 Grad bekommen.

Habe jetzt mal Zeit, euch mein neues Vorfachsystem für Dickaal und Wels vorzustellen: Ködervorfach geflechtummanteltes 14 kg Stahlvorfach, dann eine kringelfreie Mono, auch so mit 14 kg Tragkraft.

Wenn die Schlangen sich im Drill drehen wollen, können die das gerne tun!
Ich bin mal gespannt, was heut Nacht geht...!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. August 2022)

Der erste dicke auf Tauwurm (so um die 70+ ist eingeeimert....


----------



## kridkram (30. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Interessant deine neue Montage zu sehen. Allerdings war ich dann doch erstaunt zu sehen, bei aller Mühe die du verwendet hast, nimmst du dann, meine Meinung und Test, solchen Wirbelschrott! Für mich ist das ne Sollbruchstelle und nicht für dicke Aale und Welse geeignet.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. August 2022)

Die Welse bei uns sind ziemlich mickrig, die "großen" sind höchstens 100cm lang und was Aale anbetrifft, wer fängt hat recht! 

Ist übrigens noch voll warm hier, sitze immer noch im T-Shirt da!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. August 2022)

Ich würd auch auf Daibl komm raus niemals diese Wirbel benutzen, aber jedem das Seine


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. August 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
> 
> Interessant deine neue Montage zu sehen. Allerdings war ich dann doch erstaunt zu sehen, bei aller Mühe die du verwendet hast, nimmst du dann, meine Meinung und Test, solchen Wirbelschrott! Für mich ist das ne Sollbruchstelle und nicht für dicke Aale und Welse geeignet.


Da war einer sehr aufmerksam, finde die Wirbel auch nicht gut, vor allem wenn ein Kracher draufknallt, und nicht selten fallen die von allein auseinander…
Den Köderfisch würde ich schräger schneiden und den Haken an der Rückenflosse rausgucken lassen…In ungünstigen Fall haust du die Hakenspitze in den Köfi rein und kannst den Fisch nicht richtig haken, so meine Vermutung wenn ich das sehe…Stahlvorfach auf Aal würde ich auch weglassen, da reicht ne gute 35er aus und selbst binden…Bei gekauften und schlechten fertig gebundenen Vorfächern, kann das mit durchraspeln der Vorfächer schon passieren… ich greife aber auch zu den gekauften, da ich zu faul zum binden bin…
So meine Empfehlung, aber jeder wie er mag …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. August 2022)

So, hier das obligatorische Eimerbild, es blieb bei dem einen. Packe um 1.30 ein, kommt wohl nichts mehr...


----------



## kridkram (31. August 2022)

Die Welse bei uns sind ziemlich mickrig, die "großen" sind höchstens 100cm lang und was Aale anbetrifft, wer fängt hat recht!
Ich möchte meine Einwendungen nur als gedankliche Anregungen verstanden haben.
Wenn du nur mickrige Welse fängst, brauchst du nicht unbedingt solche Stahlstärken. 
Ich fische ab und an an einem See wo von A-Z alles drinn ist. Wenn man dort mit Boillie auf Karpfen fischt, passiert es immer wieder, das Welse drauf gehen. Ich selber habe so schon Welse bis 1,2m gelandet. Mein Vorfach ist dabei eine 35er mono. Bei größeren Welsen ist ja dann nicht nur die Schnur wichtig, sondern je nach Tragkraft die Rute. Ich fische dort 3lbs / 10ft Ruten, sitze da gern an einer "geheimen " Stelle unter Bäumen bissel versteckt und vom Weg aus nicht sofort erkennbar. Ich hatte da schon 2x Fischkontakt, wo meine Ruten sich an ihren Grenzen bewegten. 
Dort gibt es auch viele Hechte, wenn ich tags mit Köfi auf Grund fische, verwende ich auch Stahl als 7x7 in 5 kg Tragkraft. Das ist wunderbar weich und lässt sich bei Bedarf auch knoten, sowie mit einem Glätter auch die Kringel die nach Bissen oft entstehen, wieder sehr gut glätten. Habe damit schon Hechte bis in die 80 und Aale von gut 2pfd problemlos gelandet. 
Wie gesagt, sollen nur Denkanstöße sein!


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2022)

Gestern am Main gewesen 

Auf Jigspinner zwei 12-15 cm Zander gefangen…

Schnell ins Wasser zurück und dann den Spot gewechselt 

Aber schön zu sehen dass Nachwuchs kommt


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2022)

Temperatur runter auf 23 Grad, etwas windig, Sauerstoffgehalt ist auch gestiegen.

ab ans Wasser!


----------



## Zmann (31. August 2022)

Den hab ich mir jetzt aber mal verdient,könnte 70cm haben und ist schön dick.
Hier an meiner Talsperre ist das Wasser schön gestiegen und das macht gleich was aus,zwei Bisse hab ich versemmel und der hing gleich.


----------



## DenizJP (31. August 2022)

Petri

Hier bisher erfolglos…

Kühleres Wetter und Wind allein scheinen noch nicht zu reichen 

Brauchen endlich gescheiten Regen!!!


----------



## jkc (2. September 2022)

Nici, nice, bin gerade wieder heim und nach paar erfolglosen Gassitouren gab's endliche wieder Fischis.
Erst einen um die 80 auf nen Eigenbau aus 2010 und später noch nen schönen von 96; "Lustig" war zwischenzeitlich nen vermeintlicher Defekt an meiner Toro Beast, habe von jetzt auf gleich fast jeden Wurf nen Backlash produziert, da ich mit nem Kumpel unterwegs war und wir ganze Zeit am quatschen waren bin ich auch nicht gleich drauf gekommen die Fliehkraftbremse zu checken.
Ich staunte nicht schlecht, denn abgesehen davon, dass die aktiven Pins ziemlich runter waren, klemmte auch nen kleines Insekt drin was zusammen für ne grottige Performance sorgte, zum Glück aber nix ernsthaftes.




Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. September 2022)

Petri jkc  !!!
Bin auch gerade zu Hause angekommen, leider kein Fisch gesehen aber zumindest kurz gespürt…
Zwei Aussteiger und ein Fehlbiss…


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2022)

Wenigstens einer


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. September 2022)

Der Hut


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2022)

Petri jkc 

Aber auch ein Petri Stulle 
Der Hut hat Tradition. sehr nice.
Aber bemerkenswerter finde ich die Art der Rutenablage.

Und es erinnert mich immer an Bangkok und Ko Pha-ngan, wenn Stulle die Bilder zeigt. Lang ists her, da wird mein Herz ein bisschen schwer und sehnt nach weiter ferne.

Aber ich hab hier ein schönes Bild stehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. September 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer
> Anhang anzeigen 416900
> Anhang anzeigen 416901


Der Hut ist geil. Würde sofort einen mitnehmen fürs Boardwichteln


----------



## Stulle (2. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Hut


Kein Sonnenbrand im Nacken. Das sieht auf den Armen anders aus.

Zum Abschluss gab es noch einen kleinen aber Treibgut hat mich von der besseren Stelle abgehalten.

Zusammenfassung 2 Welse 3 Plastiktüten einmal abreißen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (2. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Der Hut


Liebster Meier bitte sei mein Samurai


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2022)

Hat was von Japanern die in Trachtenkleidung in München rumlaufen xD


----------



## Mescalero (2. September 2022)

Finde ich wirklich Klasse! Die Welse auch, Petri Stulle !

Ich hatte mal zum Ausprobieren auf einem Festival so einen chinesischen Sombrero auf. Das fühlt sich an, als hätte man einen kleinen, persönlichen Sonnenschirm auf dem Kopf. Hat man ja auch, besser als jedes Basecap.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. September 2022)

So Boys, Camp steht, zwei Ruten liegen. Bin an dem Spot, wo ich Dank Niedrigwasser quasi im See sitze.

 Hab mir noch ne Feederrute für Tagsüber mitgenommen, dann isses bissl spannender. Nachts kommt dann die dritte Karpfenrute raus. Ich Idiot hab meine Buzzbar vergessen, muss ich nachher improvisieren.

Bin echt mal gespannt, ob die Rotaugen hier auch so gestapelt stehen. Bin quasi am komplett anderen Ufer.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Wenigstens einer
> Anhang anzeigen 416900
> Anhang anzeigen 416901


Interessanter Größenvergleich : Fisch zu kleines Mädchen auf Bild 1...
Größer werden die bei mir im Moment auch nicht, ähhh die Welse!


----------



## Carphunter87 (2. September 2022)

Sitze auch seit 1,5 Stunden. Leider am falschen Teich. Meine anvisierte Stelle war schon belegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. September 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Sitze auch seit 1,5 Stunden. Leider am falschen Teich. Meine anvisierte Stelle war schon belegt.



Hättest dich doch nicht extra hinlegen brauchen für das Foto.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

Habe grad aufgebaut, zu Abend gegessen und probiere einen neuen Platz aus. Links hängt ne kleine Grundel am Haken, rechts 1,5 Tauwürmer... 
Bin gespannt, wie es anläuft! 
Soll ne kalte Nacht werden, runter bis einstellig. Egal, trage nen warmen Parka, wenn es richtig kalt wird. 
Hatte grad den 1.Biß auf Grundel, aber zu früh angeschlagen...


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2022)

Bin nun auch al Wasser 
Zweimal Tauwurm einmal nahe der Steinpackung in der Hoffnung auf Grundel einmal weiter draußen an der Kante


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2022)

23,5 Grad Wassertemperatur 
11 mg/l Sauerstoff 

Nun muss doch mal was gehen


----------



## Carphunter87 (2. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hättest dich doch nicht extra hinlegen brauchen für das Foto.
> 
> Viel Erfolg.


Man tut was man kann 

Spaß bei Seite, warum das so ist. Keine Ahnung


----------



## silverfish (2. September 2022)

Wasser trübe .Himmel bedeckt. Feuer lodert und bis jetzt zwei Strippen.


----------



## jkc (2. September 2022)

Schnippi, schnappi, der geht mit


----------



## DenizJP (2. September 2022)

Wie sie alle fangen xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (2. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Interessanter Größenvergleich : Fisch zu kleines Mädchen auf Bild 1...
> Größer werden die bei mir im Moment auch nicht, ähhh die Welse!


Gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 416982
> 
> Schnippi, schnappi, der geht mit


Petri, ganz schöne Kaliber!


----------



## rustaweli (3. September 2022)

Was man nicht alles findet. Bisse bleiben bisher leider aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. September 2022)

Ne Rute samt Rolle UND den Eimer?  
Oder nur den Eimer?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. September 2022)

Immerhin, ne Daiwa! Was ist denn das runde, schwarze Ding mit diesem grünen Teil in der Mitte? Eine Flasche?


----------



## rustaweli (3. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ne Rute samt Rolle UND den Eimer?
> Oder nur den Eimer?


Was ne Frage. Nur Rute u Rolle gefunden!


----------



## rustaweli (3. September 2022)

Endlich! Grundel und Ükel sauber gehakt, sowie bisher 2 von den Feinen.


----------



## rustaweli (3. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Immerhin, ne Daiwa! Was ist denn das runde, schwarze Ding mit diesem grünen Teil in der Mitte? Eine Flasche?


Ja, Prorex UL plus 1000er Prorex Rolle. 
Naja, das in der Mitte gehört oft zu Holland, fische aber an einem heimischen Fluss.


----------



## fordprefect (3. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Immerhin, ne Daiwa! Was ist denn das runde, schwarze Ding mit diesem grünen Teil in der Mitte? Eine Flasche?


Eimerrauchen .


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Eimerrauchen .



Was ist das?


----------



## fordprefect (3. September 2022)

Ein DIY Bongersatz zum Konsum von Bubatz.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was ist das?


 Völlige Ahnungslosigkeit auch hier  
Also ICH wüsste damit nichts anzufangen


----------



## DenizJP (3. September 2022)

Ich kann es ja doch noch xD


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2022)

Wartend...


----------



## Mescalero (3. September 2022)

Ebenfalls wartend. Auf morgen, dann erst darf ich (Tagesticket).


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2022)

Gold im Kescher, eine schöne Rotfeder.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2022)

Nachdem die beiden, gerade wieder davongefahrenen, Vereinskollegen mir hoffentlich ein paar Schleien an die Seerosen gefüttert haben, habe ich noch einmal den Platz gewechselt.






Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch eine Tinca blicken? Neulich hatte ich hier im Dunkeln ja Glück.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2022)

Eine Schleie hatte ich eben sicher nicht dran, nach dem Anhieb, für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Die Knarre der Golden Eagle ging kurz, dann war der Haken aufgebogen und der Fisch mit einem großen Schwall leider weg.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (3. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine Schleie hatte ich eben sicher nicht dran, nach dem Anhieb, für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde. Die Knarre der Golden Eagle ging kurz, dann war der Haken aufgebogen und der Fisch mit einem großen Schwall leider weg.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417034


Frei nach Otto Rehagel:

Mal verliert man(n), mal gewinnt der Gegner


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Frei nach Otto Rehagel:
> 
> Mal verliert man(n), mal gewinnt der Gegner



Direkt nach dem Anhieb tat der Karpfen einen kräftigen Flossenschlag und war mit diesem schon so gut wie in die Seerosen geschossen. Daher musste ich gegenhalten und konnte die Vorteile der wohl feinfühligsten Rollenbremse der Welt bzw. meinen Daumen auf dem Rand der Spule der Centrepin Rolle leider nicht zu meinen Gunsten nutzen. _*Zack*_ war die Schnur auch schon schlapp. Ich dachte erst sie wäre durchgerissen aber zum Vorschein kam der aufgebogene 10er Haken. Beim nächsten Mal klappt es dann, schön war es heute trotzdem.


----------



## Zmann (3. September 2022)

Mann nennt es Kiffen....


----------



## fordprefect (3. September 2022)

Ich war heute das zweite Mal mit Fliege unterwegs mit fachmännischer Unterstützung. Das hat echt Spaß gemacht. Gab viele kleine Döbel und kleine Bachforellen, die größte mit ca. 20cm. Und auch sehr schön, mein erster Gründling vermutlich, wenn dort keine Verwechslungsgefahr besteht. Der war recht silbrig und nicht so dunkel, wie ich den von vielen Bildern kenne, aber Barteln und grundsätzliche Erscheinung haben gepasst.


----------



## kridkram (4. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> war heute das zweite Mal mit Fliege unterwegs mit fachmännischer Unterstützung. Das hat echt Spaß gemacht.


Glückwunsch, das kann echt süchtig machen. Vorallem wenn man mit Trockenfliege fischt und die Bisse sieht. Und wenn du dann mal eine richtig Gute dran hast......wie mir unlängst geschehen mit der 49er Rebo, das gibt Adrenalin!


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2022)

Hier muss doch was stehen ^^


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Hier muss doch was stehen ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417056



Ja, die Pose.


----------



## jkc (4. September 2022)

Heute gibt's das Halbzeit-Bierchen  








Angeltechnisch naja, gestern an nem richtig langen Tag kein einziger Biss.
Bedingungen sind nicht besser, aber Kollege hat heute morgen gefangen, also werden wir sehen...

Grüße


----------



## jkc (4. September 2022)

500km voll, Bier ist auf
	

		
			
		

		
	





Prost


----------



## Vanner (4. September 2022)

Respekt zu der Leistung.


----------



## jkc (4. September 2022)

Danke
Sieh an
	

		
			
		

		
	





Zwar die Serie des Köders gebrochen, aber mega geiler Biss.
Nen tiefes Loch überfahren, aufm Echo Fisch drin gesehen, schnell dem Köder 10m Schnur gegeben, damit er 2m tiefer läuft, am Ende des Lochs schnell die 10m Schnur wieder weggenommen, damit der Köder nicht in den Grund läuft, Rute abgelegt und peng.

Grüße


----------



## silverfish (4. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich kann es ja doch noch xD
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417014


 Ick ooch .
Aber musste viele Kanalkilometer machen. Die Minibarsche bissen überall,aber die Besseren nur an schwer zugänglichen Stellen.
Und heute hab ich mehr Mückenstiche kassiert als den ganzen Sommer.Dann noch ne Überraschung.
Wow!!!


----------



## DenizJP (4. September 2022)

Ui Petri - ne fette Muddi ^^


----------



## Astacus74 (4. September 2022)

fordprefect schrieb:


> Ein DIY Bongersatz zum Konsum von Bubatz.



Deswegen hat rustaweli wohl auch die Kombo gefunden erst zugedröhnt dann nach Haus scheiß auf Angelgerät


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Deswegen hat rustaweli wohl auch die Kombo gefunden erst zugedröhnt dann nach Haus scheiß auf Angelgerät
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Stimmt, war eigentlich seine Kombi. Hatter am Eimer vergessen, deshalb war ihm die Rolle auch so bekannt...


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2022)




----------



## jkc (5. September 2022)

Crazy shit, baden war ich heute auch schon  
Irgendwie muss ich gerade an das benachbarte Neubaugebiet denken in dem 0,16ha Fläche als Grünfläche ausgewiesen sind.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. September 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417152
> Anhang anzeigen 417152


Da bleib ich lieber ein Jahr Schneider als da zu angeln...


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da bleib ich lieber ein Jahr Schneider als da zu angeln...


Ach, ist dort glaub ich Tradition. Ist sicher mal lustig das auszuprobieren. Müsste auch eher um Garnelen/Krabben/Krebse gehen.
Ich würds mal nen Tag machen. Lecker essen dabei und paar kühle Bier.


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2022)

4”Bisse” 2 rausbekommen Bild folgt


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2022)

Nicht zu vergessen hier läuft viet pop


----------



## Stulle (5. September 2022)

4 Stück sind es geworden.


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

Also ich persönlich finde ja Forellenangeln im Schwimmbad ja viel cooler


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. September 2022)

Unglaublich lame, wäre so gar nichts für mich. Aber jeder wie er mag natürlich


----------



## yukonjack (5. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde ja Forellenangeln im Schwimmbad ja viel cooler
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 417184


Der Typ links im Bild, bei uns rennt auch so ein vermummter rum. Kann mich jemand aufklären?


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

hab ich auch öfters gesehen beim Hochseeangeln. Dort vermutlich gegen die brutale Sonne.

Das Video ist aus Japan also eventuell Corona-Maßnahme?


----------



## Mescalero (5. September 2022)

Oder einfach ein Buff hochgezogen, der Kälte wegen. Es ist aber anscheinend auch chic, so rumzulaufen. Ich sehe immer wieder mal Jogger, Radfahrer etc. ohne ersichtlichen Grund mit Schlauchtuch vorm Gesicht.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Der Typ links im Bild, bei uns rennt auch so ein vermummter rum. Kann mich jemand aufklären?


Da gab es noch keine  FFP- Masken, oder es ist ein cooler Angelgangsterstyle   …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. September 2022)

Die Jacke sieht mir eher nach Gay Parade aus


----------



## yukonjack (5. September 2022)

Nee nee, das hat nix mit Kälte oder Maskenersatz zu tun, die Typen haben ganz einfach einen an der Waffel.


----------



## rustaweli (5. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Stimmt, war eigentlich seine Kombi. Hatter am Eimer vergessen, deshalb war ihm die Rolle auch so bekannt...


Aber war nach dem Eimerfund holländisch erfolgreich, wenn auch in dt. Größen. 
Nicht das sich zukünftig daraus ein Muster erkennen lässt.


----------



## rustaweli (5. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ach, ist dort glaub ich Tradition. Ist sicher mal lustig das auszuprobieren. Müsste auch eher um Garnelen/Krabben/Krebse gehen.
> Ich würds mal nen Tag machen. Lecker essen dabei und paar kühle Bier.


Derzeit würde ich hier so auch nicht angeln. Aber auf z.B. Japan bezogen hat es wieder einen gewissen Reiz auf mich. Bei denen mag ich was sie machen, auch die Indoor Geschichten. Suspekt, kann es nicht erklären.


----------



## DenizJP (5. September 2022)

ist die Urlaubsstimmung ^^

du würdest hier auch net um 7 Uhr morgens den Tag mit ner Flasche Smirnoff eröffnen, aufm Ballermann am Strand hingegen schon (aus Erfahrung)


----------



## rustaweli (5. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ist die Urlaubsstimmung ^^
> 
> du würdest hier auch net um 7 Uhr morgens den Tag mit ner Flasche Smirnoff eröffnen, aufm Ballermann am Strand hingegen schon (aus Erfahrung)


War noch nie auf Malle. 
Bei Japan ist es wohl Klischee und Mythos welcher irgendwo immer mitschwingt. Disziplin, Tradition, Hang zur Perfektion... Als Kind das Buch Kamikaze, in der Jugend Daniel Sun und Meister Miyagi, dann Autos wie Technologie. Als Angler eben Rutenbau wie perfekte Köder samt gelebter Angeltechnik. 
Dabei ernst und trashig zugleich. Angelmäßig sind sie ganz weit vorn, wie die Briten beim Coarse Fishing. Dann gehören für mich eben auch ihre Indoor Geschichten samt ihren Spaß daran dazu. 
Kauziges Volk!


----------



## Trotta (5. September 2022)

Welcome to Nippon


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> ist die Urlaubsstimmung ^^
> 
> du würdest hier auch net um 7 Uhr morgens den Tag mit ner Flasche Smirnoff eröffnen, aufm Ballermann am Strand hingegen schon (aus Erfahrung)


Wer steht denn aufm Ballermann um sieben auf, da geht man erst ins Bett …


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wer steht denn aufm Ballermann um sieben auf, da geht man erst ins Bett …


Wer erinnert sich am Ballermann, wann man aufsteht und ins Bett geht?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (6. September 2022)

Mein Sohn ist mit seiner Freundin am vergangenen Freitag für 3 Wochen nach Südfrankreich zum Karpfenangeln gefahren 
Sie möchten in 3 Wochen 6 verschiedene Seen beangeln, geplant ist an jedem See für 2-3 Tage ihr Lager aufzuschlagen
Wobei sie sind ja mit einem Transit (lang,hoch) unterwegs sind, da muss zum Glück nicht so viel aufgebaut werden, zumal
man an die meisten Gewässer mit dem Fahrzeug ja gleich bis ans Ufer fahren kann
Beangelt werden sollen folgende Seen
Lac de ganguise
Lac de Filheit
Lac de carces
Lac de taillat 
Lac charteuse
Lac de orcieres
Ziel ist es die Natur zu genießen, Spaß zu haben und das erweiterte Ziel der beiden, in jedem der Seen zumindest einen Karpfen zu fangen
Sehr hoher Anspruch in der Kürze der Zeit würde man denken, aber ich weiß ja was er kann  
Würde er aktiv in den social Medien unterwegs sein, wäre er bekannt wie ein bunter Hund, ganz sicher
Hinter den ersten beiden beangelten Seen hat er einen Haken gemacht, Ziel erreicht


----------



## zokker (6. September 2022)

Ist schon geil wenn ein Trupp von 10-15 Barsche von 30 bis 40cm deinem Wobbler folgen. Bei glasklarem Wasser und Sonne sieht das echt hammer aus. Fototechnisch aber leider nicht einzufangen.
	

		
			
		

		
	















Gruß aus Schweden 

und natürlich ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger.


----------



## scooby (6. September 2022)

Moin,
ich habe zwei Fragen zu dem Köder auf dem letzten Bild:
1. Wie tief läuft der ungefähr ?
2. Welche Marke ist das ?


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2022)

scooby schrieb:


> ich habe zwei Fragen zu dem Köder auf dem letzten Bild:
> 1. Wie tief läuft der ungefähr ?
> 2. Welche Marke ist das ?


Ein Big S, der läuft nicht besonders tief, würde meinen etwa 2-2,5m.
Gab es früher von Shakespeare, heute nur noch Nachbauten im Handel.
Balzer und Co.

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. September 2022)

Könnte das nicht auch ein Medi S sein? Wie groß sind denn die Barsche dort?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. September 2022)

Sitze seit 19.45 an der Regnitz, an meiner alten Erfolgsstelle. Es liegen eine halbe (Kopfteil) und eine ganze, kleinere Grundel aus...

Habe mir vor 2 Tagen eine Wasserdichte Handytasche von Ortlieb gekauft, das Bild durch das Kamerafenster fotografiert und den Text durch dieselbe Folie geschrieben.... :


----------



## jkc (6. September 2022)

Das ist schon abgefahren, wie sehr sie den Köder feiern, die letzten 4, 5 Male hier habe ich das Teil nicht gefischt - da war auch nix mit Willys, kaum 10 Wurf im Snap, hängt einer...

In der Entfernung blitzt es ganz gut. Wollte aber eh gleich weg.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2022)

Is datn Swartzonker?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2022)

Jou, der große in 25cm, die Farbe ist aber auch wichtig     
Also ernsthaft, nicht die Farbe selbst sondern, dass das ne Farbe mit fester Gummimischung ist.
Die weichen z.B. die Stealthserie fische ich auch sehr gerne, sind aber unterschiedliche Köder.

Wtf


----------



## jkc (6. September 2022)

Habe mich letzte Woche Donnerstag schon an exakt selber Stelle über einen vermeintlichen Jungfisch mit komischer roter Rückenflosse gewundert, aber der war dann in den Steinen verschwunden bevor ich einen genauen Blick drauf werfen konnte.




Irgendein Spacko scheint da seine Aquariumfische entsorgt zu haben.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Irgend ein Spacko scheint da seine Aquariumfische entsorgt zu haben.



Gibt es leider immer wieder das solche Honks Aquarienfische in unsere Gewässer schütten  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Blueser (6. September 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein Black Molly ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. September 2022)

Hab auch einige von den 25ern, schon einige pikes mit gezuppelt. Die sind richtig geil und halten echt viel aus. Flanken vor allem Dingen richtig geil hin und her


----------



## Mescalero (7. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Black Molly ...


Ja, und ich wette, dass von den Lebendgebärenden jede Menge in unseren Gewässern schwimmt: Guppy, Platy, Molly, Schwertträger.
Ein bisschen mehr "Klima" noch und die packen auch unsere Winter und schwubs, wird die Liste der invasiven Arten wieder ein Stückchen länger.


----------



## Stulle (7. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da bleib ich lieber ein Jahr Schneider als da zu angeln...


Ich fang lieber überall


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. September 2022)

Sohnemann ist immer noch an See Nr.2 
Scheint wohl Spaß zu machen, in dem See schwimmen wohl so richtig große rum
Aber Morgen geht es dann weiter an den nächsten See, die letzten Karpfen waren alle über 20 KG


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ja, und ich wette, dass von den Lebendgebärenden jede Menge in unseren Gewässern schwimmt: Guppy, Platy, Molly, Schwertträger.
> Ein bisschen mehr "Klima" noch und die packen auch unsere Winter und schwubs, wird die Liste der invasiven Arten wieder ein Stückchen länger.


Hier können sie sich schonmal auf 2, 3°c im Winter einstellen, aber schon verwunderlich, auch, dass bei all dem Grundelarmageddon an der Steinpackung mehrere Tage später überhaupt noch was davon lebt, der Bursche hatte im Prinzip gar keinen Fluchtinstinkt.


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (7. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein Big S, der läuft nicht besonders tief, würde meinen etwa 2-2,5m.
> Gab es früher von Shakespeare, heute nur noch Nachbauten im Handel.
> Balzer und Co.
> 
> Jürgen


Gibt auch noch Orginale:









						Shakespeare, Spinnerundco - Wobbler, Spinner, Gummiköder, Kunstköder, Imakatsu, Megabass, Lucky Craft, Mepps, Rapala, Nils Master
					

Spinnerundco - OnlineShop für Spinnangler - Wobbler, Megabass, Lucky Craft, Mepps, Rapala, Nils Master




					www.spinnerundco.de


----------



## Taxidermist (7. September 2022)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch Orginale:


Schön, da sollte man sich vielleicht eindecken, auch die Preise sind absolut human.
Ich habe bei einer kurzen Suche nur noch welche auf E-bay gefunden, und diese fingen erst bei ca.15€ an, plus Versand natürlich.
Gelobt sei das "Schwarmwissen" hier!

Jürgen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (7. September 2022)

Petri an alle Fänger! Hab gestern und heute morgen abgeschneidert, der Mond hinter mir war wohl zu hell... Hoffte auf viele Wolken, aber es kam nur Bodennebel... Ein kurzer Köderumstieg auf Tauwurm zeigte, daß die Grundeln noch bis spät in die Nacht aktiv waren! 

Am Wochenende ist wieder Vollmond, wenns aber bewölkt ist und es regnet, fahre ich wahrscheinlich wieder raus, sonst nicht....


----------



## Mescalero (7. September 2022)

jkc 
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es schon Populationen gibt, die hier geboren wurden. Die Winter sind ja auch nicht mehr so richtig kalt....gerade in den milderen Regionen. 

Diese Fische werden nicht besonders alt. Ich bin kein Mathematiker aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du ein ausgesetztes Exemplar erwischt hast, scheint mir geringer als die, dass der Fisch hier geboren wurde. 
Schwimmen da noch mehr oder war das ein Einzelkämpfer?


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

Wie ich geschrieben habe, Donnerstag letzter Woche habe ich an der selben Stelle einen kleinen Fisch gesehen, den ich nicht einordnen konnte und mit dem jetzigen Fund bin ich mir sicher, dass das auch ein Aquariumfisch war, schon allein die Körperform passte zu keinem heimischen Fisch...
Ich denke schon, dass die unmittelbar zuvor dort ausgesetzt wurden. Theoretisch wäre es anlässlich der Wassertemperaturen von um 23 bis 25°c der letzten Wochen wohl möglich, dass die schon länger drin sind, denke aber, dass dann schon ne Verteilung stattgefunden hätte.
Gestern war's der einzige und eine reproduzierende Population gibt's ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. September 2022)

Es geht weiter, nicht normal was Sohnemann da aus dem See rausholt
Mal sehen ob das an den anderen Seen auch so weiter läuft
Der nächste See soll aber extrem schwer zu beangeln sein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. September 2022)

Schick ihn mal vorbei an meine Vereinseen, dann weiß ich wenigstens ob ich was falsch mache


----------



## Taxidermist (7. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gestern war's der einzige und eine reproduzierende Population gibt's ganz sicher nicht.


Diese Fische (Black Molly/ Platy) sind lebend Gebärend, sie sparen sich also Eiablage und erstes Larvenstadium, sind deshalb auch besonders durchsetzungsfähig.
Ob der von dir gefangene nun ein Weibchen war, hätte man leicht feststellen können, erkennbar an den außen liegenden Gonaden der Männchen.
Da reicht ein Warmwassereinleiter/Kläranlage und die kommen problemlos auch über den Winter!





Jürgen


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (7. September 2022)

Es ist echt nicht normal, die nächsten Karpfen
Bisher liegt das Durchschnittsgewicht !!! seiner Fänge in dem See bei über 20 KG
Aber Morgen geht es an einen neuen See, dann hört das mit Sicherheit auf


----------



## zokker (7. September 2022)

Auf die Barsche ist verlass. 

Petri allen Fängern. Ich schau mir eure Bilder zu Hause an. Hab hier nur sehr begrenztes Datenvolumen.


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

Gar nicht übel




Für den Anfang


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

Hm, bisl kleiner...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. September 2022)

Ohne Witz, was habt ihr alle für Gewässer...Echt krank


----------



## jkc (7. September 2022)

Hm,
	

		
			
		

		
	





Auch ne 9 vorne, aber leider hat er mit 4 Sprüngen den Köder aus'm Rennen genommen.




Aber sehen wir das positive, bei ner originalen wäre der Tail jetzt weg...
Wtf, sehe jetzt erst, dass er die Schaufel gekillt hat


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2022)

Oh je der Helm ist ab

Petri allen

zokker 
Schönen Urlaub in Sweden


----------



## Mescalero (7. September 2022)

Im Riss sieht es so aus als wäre der Köder aus Karpfen gemacht. 

Petri Heil!


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. September 2022)

Jkc, du bist echt ein Fulltimeangler und ich komme schon auf 100+ Angeltage im Jahr. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 417361
> 
> Hm, bisl kleiner...


Ja voll der mini. Ich seh den gar nicht, is da n Pike aufm Bild?!


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (8. September 2022)

Das war wohl der letzte aus dem See, wieder über 20 KG
Gleich geht es weiter an den Lac de Caramany, der See ist dann aber um einiges schwerer zu beangeln


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (9. September 2022)

Heute am 3. See ist dann auch der erste Fisch gefangen, Quote erreicht
Der Lac de caramany ist damit auch erfolgreich beangelt, aber die beiden bleiben wohl noch ein paar Tage weil sie sehr schön stehen
Da kann man an einuigen Stellen mit dem Bus auch gleich wieder bis ans Wasser fahren
Zudem ist der Anspruch gewachsen, auch hier würde er gerne einen Fisch über 20 KG fangen
Der erste Fisch von heute Vormittag war leider unter 20 KG


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2022)

Diese Angelei werde ich nie verstehen...


----------



## Niklas32 (9. September 2022)

War heute mit dem belly unterwegs. Unter einem Schwarm junger Plötzen, raubten die Barsche. Das war von oben schön im klaren Wasser zu beobachten. 






Ich habe eine ganze Reihe an Ködern probiert. Alle wurden kurz betrachtet und dann ignoriert. 
Irgendwann reichte es dann und ich habe mit dem Kescher eine der kleinen Plötzen gefangen. Diese wurde notdürftig an einem kleinen Jig-Haken befestigt. 
Das brachte zumindest mehr Aufmerksamkeit. Meist schwammen sie aber trotzdem nur drumherum oder zupften kurz dran. 
Kurz bevor ich aufgeben wollte, erwischte doch mal ein kleiner Barsch die Hakenspitze. 






Ansonsten gab es nur einen Fehlbiss von einem vermutlich recht kleinem Hecht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Diese Angelei werde ich nie verstehen...


Welche? Die Karpfenangelei oder die Angelei an in Frankreich randvoll mit Fisch besetzten Seeen? Ist doch beides geil!


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welche? Die Karpfenangelei oder die Angelei an in Frankreich randvoll mit Fisch besetzten Seeen? Ist doch beides geil!


Ich meine schon die Karpfenangelei, war mal auf der Insel(die jetzt einen Segelohr König hat) an einem Pay-Lake (nur zum Zelten). Die Karpfen hatten kaum noch ein Maul und wenn doch, sah das aus wie ein Sieb. Aber, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine schon die Karpfenangelei, war mal auf der Insel(die jetzt einen Segelohr König hat) an einem Pay-Lake (nur zum Zelten). Die Karpfen hatten kaum noch ein Maul und wenn doch, sah das aus wie ein Sieb. Aber, jeder wie er will.


PayLakes find ich auch ziemlich verwerflich um ehrlich zu sein, ich würd da auch nie dauerhaft angeln. Mal um in den Genuss vieler Fische zu kommen, aber ansonsten sehe ich das absolut so wie du. Bricht einem fast das Herz solche Fische zu sehen.

Aber du darfst das nicht verallgemeinern. An normalen Vereinseen findet man sowas in der Regel dann doch eher selten. Zumindest hatten all meine gefangenen Karpfen bisher ganz wunderbar saubere Mäuler.


----------



## Carphunter87 (9. September 2022)

Bin am Mühlengraben. Bis auf Kindergarten und er hier, nichts. Funfact bisse kommen nur, wenn der Köder direkt auf dem Wasser aufschlägt, beim driften nichts


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Carphunter87 schrieb:


> wenn der Köder direkt auf dem Wasser aufschlägt


klingt stark nach Döbel


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

Ankunft bei Gewitter.
Und wahrscheinlich haben wir uns platz- und gewässertechnisch die schlechteste aus den mindestens 4 Optionen ausgesucht.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (9. September 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine schon die Karpfenangelei, war mal auf der Insel(die jetzt einen Segelohr König hat) an einem Pay-Lake (nur zum Zelten).


Du musst das auch nicht verstehen, du solltest dich nur mit Kommentaren zu seiner Angelei zurückhalten wenn du unwissend bist 
Nur mal so zum Verständnis da du ja allem Anschein nach vollkommen unwissend bist, die Seen die mein Sohn in Frankreich beangelt haben eine Größe von 80 - 280 ha
Die haben in keiner Weise etwas mit Pay-Lake Seen zu tun, das sind riesen Stauseen
Er beangelt auch nicht nur einen See, er beangelt in 3 Wochen 6 See in Frankreich
Genau wegen solcher Kommentare von Neidern verzichtet er allerdings gänzlich darauf Bilder einzustellen oder Videos in You Tube, selbst wenn er Karpfen von über 30 KG fängt
Ich wünsche dir trotzdem eine schöne Zeit und viel Erfolg beim Angeln


----------



## yukonjack (9. September 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Du musst das auch nicht verstehen, du solltest dich nur mit Kommentaren zu seiner Angelei zurückhalten wenn du unwissend bist
> Nur mal so zum Verständnis da du ja allem Anschein nach vollkommen unwissend bist, die Seen die mein Sohn in Frankreich beangelt haben eine Größe von 80 - 280 ha
> Die haben in keiner Weise etwas mit Pay-Lake Seen zu tun, das sind riesen Stauseen
> Er beangelt auch nicht nur einen See, er beangelt in 3 Wochen 6 See in Frankreich
> ...


Sind dir die Holländischen Gurken nicht bekommen?


----------



## fishhawk (9. September 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber du darfst das nicht verallgemeinern.


So ist das.

Ich hab mir früher an so neuralgischen Terminen wie Vatertag oder Pfingsten trotz längerer Anfahrt öfter mal einen Platz an einem Paylake gebucht, weil ich dort deutlich mehr Platz und Ruhe hatte als an den hiesigen öffentlichen Gewässern.

Die Regeln wie geangelt werden durfte und die Fische dort behandelt werden mussten, waren auch wesentlich strenger. Was ich aber absolut richtig fand. Demolierte Fische hab ich dort auch nicht gefangen.

An den hiesigen Szenegewässern ging es da meiner Beobachtung nach  mitunter durchaus rustikaler zu.


----------



## glgl (9. September 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Regeln wie geangelt werden durfte und die Fische dort behandelt werden mussten, waren auch wesentlich strenger. Was ich aber absolut richtig fand. Demolierte Fische hab ich dort auch nicht gefangen.


Hallo zusammen, ich klinke mich hier mal kurz ein, bin an sich mehr im Ükel unterwegs…

Ich war bislang 3x in NL an kleineren Paylakes.
Weil ich kaum noch fischen gehen kann und ja, mir dort schnelleren Erfolg erhoffte.
Die Regeln sind strenger (widerhakenlos, Max. Hakengröße so um die 8 oder 10, kein Geflecht, Zurücksetzen aus dem Kescher heraus, Vorgaben fürs Fotografieren u.a.m.). Das nützt aber auch nur, wenn man sie hin und wieder kontrolliert. Ich habe da bei den wenigen Besuchen schon genug mitbekommen und auch zwei Mal große Haken mit Widerhaken gefunden auf dem Steg.

Und bei den sechs Fischen die ich hatte (bis 75cm) waren mehrere wenn nicht alle mit wenig schönen Mäulern versehen.

Wenn man die Gewichte liest die dort bei den wöchentlichen Wettbewerben eingenetzt werden, wundert es nicht, denn demnach müssen die Tiere in kurzen Intervallen immer wieder gefangen werden.

Umso mehr hat mich überrascht, wie sehr die kämpfen.

Grüße, Georg


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

Petri da draußen.
Bevor ich die Ruten für die Nacht fertig mache wollte ich noch kurz nen Kunstköder reinhalten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. September 2022)

Petri 

Wieder auf den Orangekopf-Eigenbau?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. September 2022)

glgl schrieb:


> Die Regeln sind strenger (widerhakenlos, Max. Hakengröße so um die 8 oder 10, kein Geflecht, Zurücksetzen aus dem Kescher heraus, Vorgaben fürs Fotografieren u.a.m.). Das nützt aber auch nur, wenn man sie hin und wieder kontrolliert. Ich habe da bei den wenigen Besuchen schon genug mitbekommen und auch zwei Mal große Haken mit Widerhaken gefunden auf dem Steg.


Is ja übel, hätte gar nicht geglaubt daß man ein ledriges Karpfenmaul so demolieren kann. Danke fürs Zeigen


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## thanatos (9. September 2022)

Ja unser See ist relativ schwer zu beangeln , Kraut bis einem Meter unter der Oberfläche .
Stippen auf Rotfedern oder Plötzen oder spinnen , meine Perle hat mich nun verleitet mit ihr 
auf Barsch zu spinnen , haben wir in letzter öfter gemacht , man muß wenigstens 50 fangen um 
10 für´s Abendbrot zu haben - nein heute wollten die Stachelritter nicht nur drei Kleine -
ich habe heute mal was anderes ausprobiert - die Banjoelritze - liegt schon seit Ewigkeiten 
verachtet in meiner Kiste , da sie ja keine Bebleiung hat kann sie ja auch nicht zu tief ins Kraut fallen 
ein mal in zwei Stunde ist etwas hängen geblieben - natürlich releast ich bin ja kein Veganer -
die zwei 75er Hechte habe ich aber mit genommen , die ersten und letzten in diesem Jahr .
Alle die über den zu hohen Beanglungsdruck klagen dürfen mich nun beneiden den 30 Ha 
See hatte ich wieder für mich ganz allein .


----------



## fishhawk (9. September 2022)

Hallo,


Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> daß man ein ledriges Karpfenmaul so demolieren kann.


Das liegt aber nicht an pay-lake oder öffentliches Gewässer, sondern an den Anglern und ihrem Verhalten.
Das findet man leider auch an stark befischten öffentlichen oder Vereinsgewässern.
Und dort könnte man die Angler meist mangels entsprechender  Vorschriften auch kaum belangen.



glgl schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gewichte liest die dort bei den wöchentlichen Wettbewerben eingenetzt werden


Das ist dann vermutlich eher  ne Art "carpodrom" und hat mit dem Gewässer wo ich früher an so neuralgischen Terminen geangelt habe kaum was zu tun.   Da hatte ich selbst am Vatertag mind. 150m Abstand zum nächsten Angler und reichlich Bewuchs  dazwischen. .  Besetzt wurde da auch kaum und wenn, dann keine Masse, sondern Klasse. Ich war auch nicht wegen der Karpfen dort.

Die Karpfen, die ich dort gefangen habe, waren wie gesagt nicht demoliert.  Wobei ich nicht sehr viele gefangen habe. Ich habe auch nicht gezielt drauf gefischt, da es dort ne Fischart gab, die mich viel mehr interessiert hat.  Wenn es finster wurde hab ich meine Ruten auch eingeholt und bis zum Morgen geschlafen, obwohl Nachtangeln erlaubt war.

Aber wie der Falke schon gesagt hat, kann man nicht verallgemeinern. 

Gibt Gewässer wo das sicher rein Problem ist, anderswo dann wieder nicht.



thanatos schrieb:


> Alle die über den zu hohen Beanglungsdruck klagen dürfen mich nun beneiden den 30 Ha
> See hatte ich wieder für mich ganz allein


Find ich schön für Dich. 

Ich hab mal in Urlaub in Brandenburg  auch eine Woche an einem 10ha Gewässer  geangelt ohne einen anderen Angler oder überhaupt Anzeichen für Angeldruck zu sehen.


----------



## jkc (9. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Petri
> 
> Wieder auf den Orangekopf-Eigenbau?


Der ist leider ne ganze Weile außer Gefecht, muss erst die alte Schaufel raussägen oder fräsen und ne neue einpassen.
Petri Dank


----------



## glgl (9. September 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das ist dann vermutlich eher ne Art "carpodrom" und hat mit dem Gewässer wo ich früher an so neuralgischen Terminen geangelt habe kaum was zu tun. Da hatte ich selbst am Vatertag mind. 150m Abstand zum nächsten Angler und reichlich Bewuchs dazwischen. . Besetzt wurde da auch kaum und wenn, dann keine Masse, sondern Klasse. Ich war auch nicht wegen der Karpfen dort.


Das ist richtig, beide Wasser in NL laufen wohl unter „Carpodrom“.

Ich weiß nicht was der Unterschied ist zum paylake.
Ich vermute aber mal so wie du das beschreibst, sind Paylakes wohl deutlich größer. Die Gewässer in NL waren ja insgesamt nicht oder gerade mal 150m lang….
Klingt so, als wenn du eher auf Waller aus warst…. Wo hat man sonst stattliche Karpfen als Beifang…?!


----------



## DenizJP (9. September 2022)

Ok Ansitzangeln beendet…

Andere Uferseite haben Jugendliche ne Bassbox aufgebaut…

Der Bass wummert selbst uns auf unserer Seite in den Ohren…

Schön Techno


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ok Ansitzangeln beendet…
> 
> Andere Uferseite haben Jugendliche ne Bassbox aufgebaut…
> 
> ...


Is ja quasi Waller klopfen
Aber lieber Techno als Schlager 

Viel Erfolg noch.


----------



## DenizJP (10. September 2022)

Party beendet xD

ich weiß net wie die das geschafft haben aber ausm Nichts sind ca 30 Minuten später Scheinwerfer und Maglights angegangen.

Polizei mit Großaufgebot. Wir haben 4 oder 5 Streifenwagen und einen Polizeibus gezählt. Selbst Spürhunde waren dabei.
die haben da mal locker 20-25 Leute hochgenommen.



Wir blieben nach dem Spektakel noch ein Weilchen, dann das nächste...


irgendein großes Sack-artiges Objekt (konnte die Silhouette erkennen) von ca 1-2m Größe ist senkrecht von der Autobahnbrücke in den Main gestürzt.

Gab nen großen Aufprall und ne Mordsfontäne in der Mainmitte.


das wurde uns dann alles zu viel und mein Kollege und ich haben gepackt.....


die Vorstellung, dass da dann jemand mir in die Schnur reintreibt hat mir die Lust genommen weiter zu angeln...


----------



## ado (10. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Party beendet xD
> 
> ich weiß net wie die das geschafft haben aber ausm Nichts sind ca 30 Minuten später Scheinwerfer und Maglights angegangen.
> 
> ...


Wtf klingt nach einem ereignisreichen Angeltage den man so aber nicht unbedingt erleben muss.


----------



## DenizJP (10. September 2022)

Definitiv…


----------



## jkc (10. September 2022)

Gar nicht mal soooo dunkel draußen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> irgendein großes Sack-artiges Objekt (konnte die Silhouette erkennen) von ca 1-2m Größe ist senkrecht von der Autobahnbrücke in den Main gestürzt.


Das war Mutprobe der Besoffenen: Inner Zwangsjacke durchn Main schwimmen


----------



## jkc (10. September 2022)

Moin, gerade ging der Wecker und damit haben wir zwei schöne Fische die Nacht, womit es schon besser läuft als wir erwartet haben.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Beide Fische etwa die gleiche Gewichtsklasse, aber vom Drillverhalten komplett unterschiedliche Welten. Während der von meinem Kollegen rein kam wie ne Brasse, der oben am fighten wie ein Bär.

Petri und Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (10. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das war Mutprobe der Besoffenen: Inner Zwangsjacke durchn Main schwimmen


Ich hoffe ja da hat jemand nur illegal seinen Müll entsorgt 

Für meine Psyche wäre es besser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja da hat jemand nur illegal seinen Müll entsorgt
> 
> Für meine Psyche wäre es besser


Verständlich


----------



## Riesenangler (10. September 2022)

Bestes Wetter


----------



## fishhawk (10. September 2022)

Hallo,


glgl schrieb:


> Klingt so, als wenn du eher auf Waller aus warst….


Dann hätte ich nachts sicherlich nicht rausgezogen. 

Zum Glück gab es die dort nicht.

Ich war dort eigentlich auf Fische mit grünen Schuppen und roten Augen aus, die dort unter dem Radar der Carphunter flogen und sich ganz natürlich vermehrten und prächtig entwickelten.

Wenn es noch die Möglichkeit gäbe dort zu angeln, würde ich immer wieder hinfahren.

Da ging es wesentlich ruhiger und gesitteter zu als an z.B. an den hiesigen Verbandsgewässern.

Aber wie der Falke schon schrieb, kann man das nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2022)

Grad wie ausm Nichts. Ließ sich rankurbeln wie ein Sack Reis und kurz vorm Kescher hat er dann Gas gegeben. Und ich hatte immer den letzten Ausschlitzer im Kopf...  

Wie erleichtert ich war, als er dann im Kescher war, könnt ihr euch denken...

16,5kg, endlich mal nen großer Spiegler hier. Bisher waren die großen immer Schuppis, geil


----------



## kridkram (10. September 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> musst das auch nicht verstehen, du solltest dich nur mit Kommentaren zu seiner Angelei zurückhalten wenn du unwissend bist


Ist ja interessant! Man darf also jetzt auch hier einen Beitrag nicht mehr kommentieren? 
Allerdings konnte ich weder ein KONTRA noch PRO zur Angelei deines Sohnes rauslesen. Er hatte lediglich gesagt, das er diese Form der Angelei nicht versteht und keine Bewertung abgegeben. 
Ich finde eher DEINE Reaktion darauf übertrieben. Allerdings halte ich dir zugute, als Vater will man seine Kinder schützen, kann das verstehen, bin selbst Vater. 
Also, bitte genau lesen und drüber nachdenken, was war die Aussage des gelesenen. Und dann sich dazu äußern.


----------



## Stulle (10. September 2022)

Vorgestern konnte ich hier große Welse beobachten jetzt wo ich dicke Würmer habe ist natürlich nur Kleinkram dran.


----------



## Stulle (10. September 2022)

Kurze Unterbrechung


----------



## glgl (10. September 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich nachts sicherlich nicht rausgezogen.
> 
> Zum Glück gab es die dort nicht.
> 
> Ich war dort eigentlich auf Fische mit grünen Schuppen und roten Augen aus, die dort unter dem Radar der Carphunter flogen und sich ganz natürlich vermehrten und prächtig entwickelten.


Hatte mich auch schon gewundert….

Und hab tatsächlich gerade einen Moment gebraucht welcher Fisch denn grüne Schuppen und rote Augen….

aber klar. 

Cool dass es einen guten Bestand neben den Karpfen gab/gibt, das ist ja bei weitem nicht immer so.

Weniger cool wenn man da nicht mehr ran kommt… ist ja manchmal so, da hat man endlich ein Gewässer das einem liegt und dann….


----------



## fishhawk (10. September 2022)

Hallo,


glgl schrieb:


> Cool dass es einen guten Bestand neben den Karpfen gab/gibt, das ist ja bei weitem nicht immer so.


Da der Karpfenbestand dort eben nicht Masse, sondern Klasse war, hatten die Tincas kein Problem mit.

In Gewässern wo jede Saison mehrere Zentner K3 pro Hektar besetzt werden, sieht das leider anders aus.


----------



## rustaweli (10. September 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant! Man darf also jetzt auch hier einen Beitrag nicht mehr kommentieren?
> Allerdings konnte ich weder ein KONTRA noch PRO zur Angelei deines Sohnes rauslesen. Er hatte lediglich gesagt, das er diese Form der Angelei nicht versteht und keine Bewertung abgegeben.
> Ich finde eher DEINE Reaktion darauf übertrieben. Allerdings halte ich dir zugute, als Vater will man seine Kinder schützen, kann das verstehen, bin selbst Vater.
> Also, bitte genau lesen und drüber nachdenken, was war die Aussage des gelesenen. Und dann sich dazu äußern.


Verstehe nicht warum man immer alles verstehen muß anstelle zu verstehen das der Andere einfach Spaß hat an dem was er macht!
Nichtangler verstehen nicht(oder wollen nicht) die Angler, Stipper u umgekehrt nicht die Specimen, Spinner nicht die Friedlichen u umgekehrt, niemand versteht die Heckbremsler und beidseitig verstehen sich nicht Releaser und Verwerter. Die Alten und Jungen sich nicht und so weiter.
Mein Einbringen hat auch nicht explizit was mit Dir Yukon zu tun, auch der Gegenkommentar nichts. Nur wird es seit einiger Zeit echt, nun ja. Einfach mal bißl mehr Verständnis für's Gegenüber und statts zu verstehen einfach mal ohne Wertung den Spaß des Anderen akzeptieren.


----------



## Stulle (10. September 2022)

zum Abschluss gab es einen Guten Biss der sich erst halb durch den Kanal Pumpen ließ um dann mit aller macht in ein Hindernis geschwommen ist.  mit dem ganzen Treibgut gab es noch einige Abrisse. Nächstes mal mach ich einiges anders.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2022)

Moin, also über Tag war bei uns nicht viel, abgesehen davon, dass es im einer Tour geschüttet hat. 
Kollege hatte morgens eine Barbe, die im strömenden Regen losmarschiert ist wie ein Karpfen, hat etwas gedauert, bis er in der Regenjacke war und sie hat echt mehrfach Schnur genommen. War noch nichtmal eine große, schätze so in den 60ern.

Wasserstand ist inzwischen ordentlich rauf, aber erfreulich wenig Treibgut unterwegs, haben den Peak wohl auch schon überschritten und bis jetzt sieht es so aus, als bliebe alles liegen.

Boot habe ich 2x leer geschöpft und zwei kurze Runden auf Hecht gedreht und paar Male kurz vom Ufer geworfen.







Gab aber nichtmal nen Fehlbiss.

Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (11. September 2022)

Ist das dein Marathonboot? Was für ein Modell ist das?


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. September 2022)

Petri Männers 
Ich bin saufen,  morgens, mittags abends, einfach saufen


----------



## hanzz (11. September 2022)

Moin

Petri allen

Bisschen Nebel Topwatern


----------



## jkc (11. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ist das dein Marathonboot? Was für ein Modell ist das?


Sportex Delta 210 SL, aber nein, nach 2h schlafen mir die Beine darin ein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Männers
> Ich bin saufen,  morgens, mittags abends, einfach saufen


Ist ja auch ne Form von "Am Wasser", also völlig legitim


----------



## daci7 (11. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ne Form von "Am Wasser", also völlig legitim


Ich glaub der Mann meint nicht "Wasser saufen"


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Mann meint nicht "Wasser saufen"


Aus was besteht Bier zum allergrößten Teil? Richtig, Wasser. Ich weiß schon, dass er kein Wasser meint


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petri Männers
> Ich bin saufen,  morgens, mittags abends, einfach saufen


Nach eine Woche LL kommt man aber auch schlecht aus dem Rhythmus raus …


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nach eine Woche LL kommt man aber auch schlecht aus dem Rhythmus raus …


Absolut korrekt. Aber ab heute Mal ein paar Tage Abstinenz


----------



## Luis2811 (11. September 2022)

Bin noch mal am Bach auf Hecht unterwegs diesmal eine andere Strecke. 
Bis jetzt gab es aber noch keine Aktion.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. September 2022)

War heute mit einem Kollegen an unserer Regnitzstrecke DEEPERN, mit dem Chirp. Hat sich voll gelohnt, so haben wir tiefe Rinnen und Löcher lokalisiert! 

Ich habe fleißig Notizen aufgeschrieben, ab Montag gehen wir dann für 2 Tage auf Aal, Wels, Zander und Karpfen...


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2022)

Normalerweise macht doch der Chirp selber Einträge in Karten. Kann man dann in der App betrachten. Notizen hab ich mir deshalb noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Naish82 (11. September 2022)

Jedenfalls nicht Schneider…


----------



## zokker (12. September 2022)

Die Barsche waren heute nicht vor Ort, dafür haben sich andere Räuber eingestellt. Gab noch ein paar Schnipel. Auf den Bildern sind die beiden größten. Der alte  Wobbi ist der Topköder, hab viel probiert aber nur den wollten sie haben.


----------



## jkc (12. September 2022)

Lol
Liegt aber nicht richtig auf der Scale, waren nur 108


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Die Tage werden wieder kürzer, trotzdem nach der Arbeit noch mal schnell die Ruten ausgeworfen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Erfolg!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Tinca Tinca!  






Die Seerosen sind die besten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Seltsam, sagt man nicht eigentlich dass Karpfen am Futterplatz die Schleien verscheuchen würden?


----------



## DenizJP (12. September 2022)

Heute am Rhein gewesen 

Gab paar kleine Barsche und das beim Spinnfischen xD

PS: zwei Barsche am Ufer schwimmen gesehen. Diese waren schwarz mit vereinzelt weißen Flecken…

Hautkrankheit oder hat jemand seine Aquarien-Barsche entsorgt??


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2022)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Seltsam, sagt man nicht eigentlich dass Karpfen am Futterplatz die Schleien verscheuchen würden?



Oftmals ist das so.
Vielleicht sind es ja  nur vereinzelte Karpfen oder die Schleien sind weg solange die Karpfen da sind und kommen wieder wenn die weg sind....

Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oftmals ist das so.
> Vielleicht sind esja  nur vereinzelte Karpfen oder die Schleien sind weg solange die Kaarpfen da sind und kommen wieder wenn die weg sind....
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Petri Heil zu den schönen Fischen!



Petri Dank!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> waren *nur* 108


Hoffentlich haste den Schniepel schonend zurückgesetzt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> PS: zwei Barsche am Ufer schwimmen gesehen. Diese waren schwarz mit vereinzelt weißen Flecken.
> Hautkrankheit oder...




Affenpocken ?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Hatte die Ruten schon eingepackt, man soll sein Glück ja nicht zu sehr strapazieren. Da geht mir direkt vor meinen Füßen noch ein Karpfen an meine 3m Köfistippe. 






Zum Glück war die Schnur dick genug und keine Seerosen in der Nähe. Ein ganz schönes Gezerre war das.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (12. September 2022)

Schicht im Schacht. Zwei Karpfen und eine Schleie, nicht schlecht für ne schnelle Dosenmais-Runde nach Feierabend.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. September 2022)

Wir sind seit 19.00 am Wasser, bleiben bis Dienstag Nacht. Haben auf Aal und Wels Köfis ausgelegt, Grundeln sind noch aktiv, werden später auf Wurm umködern... Jetzt  machen wir erstmal Abendessen!


----------



## DenizJP (13. September 2022)

Endlich! Nach einem in Drill verlorenen Fisch und 4 harten Fehlbissen endlich ein guter Aal 

Knapp 70 cm und schön rund


----------



## kridkram (13. September 2022)

So, gerade aufgestanden. Noch fix die Klamottentasche gepackt und das Angelzeug ins Auto und dann ab zur Angeltour. Kollege ist zufällig auch heute auf dem Weg dahin, ich werd bis Samstag bleiben und von A - Z alles befischen beim Ansitzen. Bin schon total kirre, hatte ja die letzten Wochen nur auf Forellen gefischt bei der Reha. Hab da zwar immer Bafos bis knapp 40 gefangen, aber den super Tag vom Anfang mit den zwei großen Rebos, konnte ich nicht annähernd erreichen. 
Hab mir neue Boillie besorgt von einem Karpfenguru aus unserem Verein. Will dort endlich mal ü 30pfd kommen, sind verbürgt bis 60 pfd drin.
Melde mich dann vom Wasser.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. September 2022)

Bei uns ging die ganze Nacht nix an der Regnitz, erst gegen 6.30 biß bei mir fast unbemerkt, der 1. schöne Aal mit 71 cm und fast 700gr. auf Wurmbündel.
Gottseidank gab's keinen Stress mit Köderabfrass durch Grundeln und die Würmer haben an den Haken lange gehalten.

Am späten Vormittag benutzte ich eine leichtere Grundrute mit 70 gr. Wg, als ich einen Biß von einer mir unbekannten Fischart (wieder auf Wurm) bekam, der die Rute ziemlich krumm zog.... Mein Vereins- Angelkollege war genauso neugierig wie ich und hielt schon den Kescher bereit.

Doch was da im Wasser plötzlich sichtbar wurde, war kein Karpfen, kein Zander sondern ein Hammer-Aal!!
Bevor der Fisch aber den Kescher erreichte, schlitzte der Haken aus und der Aal war weg.... 

Leider biß dieser nicht nochmal, auch kein weiterer Fisch interessierte sich für unsere Köder.  Diesen Verlust machte mein Kollege Mike mit einem phantastisch leckeren Outdoor-Anglermittagessen wieder wett!  Es gab Steaks mit Bratkartoffeln und Pilzen, so gut habe ich noch nie beim Angeln (und zuhause) gegessen !

Ein paarmal hat es angefangen zu regnen und der Wasserstand der Regnitz war seit gestern Abend deutlich gestiegen....!
Dieses Mal war Unser Angeln die reinste Materialschlacht, jede Karre wog beladen gefühlt 2 Zentner und mußte (mit vielen Pausen) über Wiesenpfade, eine Brücke und einen geschotterten Weg (auf dem Rückweg bergauf) geschoben werden...

Als wir dann endlich bei den Autos waren, fühlten wir uns wie Klappstühle.....
Mein Kollege hat leider gar nichts gefangen, bei mir kam seit 2 Jahren! mein erster kleiner Barsch, über den ich mich auch sehr gefreut habe!

Fazit: War zwar nicht gerade ein Fisch-Festival gestern und heute, aber das Wetter hat gepasst und des Essen war unheimlich gut, reichlich und lecker!
Das waren zwei besonders schöne Angeltage, an die ich noch laange denken werde...


----------



## kridkram (13. September 2022)

Zurück vom ersten Ansitz. Am Wasser gibt es einfach kein Internet. Es gab aber auch nichts zu berichten, glatte Nullnummer auf Boillie, Wurm und Köfi.


----------



## Mooskugel (13. September 2022)

Auch zurück von der Spintour. Immerhin einen Hecht gab es.


----------



## phobos (13. September 2022)

Bei mir auch nix bis jetzt, hauptströmung kommt soviel Kraut daher macht keinen Spaß...
Erster zander dieses Jahr beim grundel fangen für zander.. zum Glück ganz vorne gehakt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. September 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nix bis jetzt, hauptströmung kommt soviel Kraut daher macht keinen Spaß...
> Erster zander dieses Jahr beim grundel fangen für zander.. zum Glück ganz vorne gehakt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das Problem hatten wir die letzten Tage auch! Obwohl relativ ufernah geangelt wurde, trieben viele Blätter in Schnur und Grundmontagen... Wird noch schlimmer werden, wenn der Laubfall einsetzt (evtl. schlagartig durch Herbststurm)?
Zusammen mit absterbendem Kraut und Algen macht das (Nacht) Angeln in so manchem Fluß keinen Spaß mehr... :-(


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2022)

Moin, 
Komme gerade vom grossen Baggersee, hatte mein Glück nochmal auf Barsch probiert mit der leichten Spinnrute...

Es war windig und regnete teils heftig, aber anfangs konnte ich noch ganz gut Twistern. 

Nach ein paar Hängern im Kraut habe ich einen schmalen Krautgürtel hin ins Tiefe überworfen, absinken lassen und gejiggt. 

Nach 2,3 Twistersprüngen kam dann ein 

deutlicher "Rumms" kurz über Grund 

Rute krumm und das typische Geschüttel... 

Grossbarsch 

Nach einem heftigen Kampf tauchte er dann im glasklaren Wasser auf und ich dachte nur zum Glück hängt er gut! 

Nach ein paar kurzen Fluchten konnte ich den Barsch dann glücklich keschern 

40cm. Dickbarsch 

Meine Briefwaage geht nur bis 1000g. Und is voll "drüber" 

Heute war der Tag... 

R. S.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (14. September 2022)

Nach 2 Wochen eingelegter Pause gestern Nacht wieder mal versucht, direkt wieder abgeschneidert, kein einziger Biss bis um 2 Uhr, dann hatte ich die Nase auch voll nach 5 Stunden Ansitz. So einen schlechten Sommer bezüglich Zander habe ich noch nicht erlebt. Die Maas ist weiterhin ohne jedwede Strömung, solange das so bleibt, bleibe ich zuhause. Auf Hecht habe ich keine Lust, sind nicht meine Lieblinge  und brauchen mich auch nicht zu ärgern,  dann gehe ich lieber ne Runde stippen.


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Hast Du ne Idee eurer Wassertemperatur dort? Wir sind jetzt seit Anfang Mai erstmals wieder unter 20°c angelangt, aber Aktivität der Fische weiterhin sehr sporadisch, aber es wird besser.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (14. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Idee eurer Wassertemperatur dort? Wir sind jetzt seit Anfang Mai erstmals wieder unter 20°c angelangt, aber Aktivität der Fische weiterhin sehr sporadisch, aber es wird besser.


Habe schnell mal geschaut, die Wassertemperatur liegt immer noch bei 21 Grad.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (14. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Komme gerade vom grossen Baggersee, hatte mein Glück nochmal auf Barsch probiert mit der leichten Spinnrute...
> 
> Es war windig und regnete teils heftig, aber anfangs konnte ich noch ganz gut Twistern.
> ...


Dickes Petri, hast Du den schon präpariert


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2022)

Dritter Wurf mit der Zanderscheuche von Fischkopp 1961 .
Läuft.


----------



## ado (14. September 2022)

Ui das ging fix - da war die zweite Rute noch nicht einmal zusammen gebaut. 

Bringt es auch immerhin auf 60cm.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, hast Du den schon präpariert


Nee, ausgenommen. 

Morgen wird er filetiert...


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Endlich die warme Pisse vorbei, endlich aufatmen.
Tauwürmer, Schnecken und sonstiges Krabbelzeug kommt aus seinen Ritzen.
Thermometer im Auto sagte 12°c, fühlte sich richtig gut an die Übergangsjacke von der Garderobe zu nehmen und beim Aussteigen sogar anzuziehen.

Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2022)

Ich feire die Temps aktuell auch so hart, einfach hammer. Maximal 20°, bedeckt, Knallerwetter. Hoffentlich schenkt mir die Diva dieses Wochenende mal mehr als nur einen Büffel


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Also Hechte haben hier trotzdem kein Bock


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also Hechte haben hier trotzdem kein Bock


Stimmt, die Hechte wollen bei dir so gar nicht


----------



## ado (14. September 2022)

Außer dem einen Aal gab es vorhin noch einen kleinen Döbel des war es dann aber auch. 
Paar Minuten noch dann hau ich wieder ab, dann ruft das Bett


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2022)

Chunge, Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag von morgens bis Abends Böen aus West zwischen 40 und 60 Klamotten, dazu teils leichter Regen. Der Spot liegt für Westwind ideal, allerdings bräuchte ich es jetzt nicht so stark. Bin sehr gespannt, wie die Carpys drauf reagieren 

Ach ja, Sonntags, wenn ich einpacken will, regnets natürlich wieder am stärksten


----------



## kridkram (14. September 2022)

Heute früh hat es gepisst, erst kurz vor 10 hat es aufgehört. Dachte mir fährst zum Wasserfall und stippst Lauben für mein Projekt "Ölsardinen", nebenbei eine auf Karpfen. Da ging nix, Kollege hatte einen 70er Schuppi und einen Abriss nach kurzem heftigen Drill. Zum Mittag zurück in die Fewo und die Lauben zu Ölsardinen verarbeitet, bin gespannt wie das schmeckt! 
Um 15 Uhr wieder ans Wasser, nochmal zum Wasserfall. Karpfenrute mit Boillie hart an die Seerosen geworfen und Wurm auf der Anderen.
Gab 2 Schuppis um 70 und so um kurz nach 21 Uhr den Zander von 52 auf Köfi. 
Bin voll zufrieden heute.


----------



## daci7 (14. September 2022)

Bin auch fertig- insgesamt hatte ich 4 oder 5 Kontakte, aber nur den einen Fisch. Geht besser, vor allem die Bissauswertung, für 2 Stunden aber garnicht so schlecht!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. September 2022)

Läuft Jungs…
Sechs Stück, jetzt will ich die zehn voll machen… noch nicht mal halbe Strecke und gleich zurück…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Nur noch zwei   …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Den einen kriege ich auch noch   …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Ist der nächste Fisch ein Barsch, ist die zehn im arsxxx …
Bisschen kämpf ich noch, 40+ der andere gestreifte…


----------



## ragbar (15. September 2022)

Nach 2 Jahren Coronabedingter Abstinenz wieder Wolfsjagd.
Bretagne.
Erste Ausfahrt möglich nach 1 1/2 Wochen Nixgeht wg. Starkwind und Welle.
57er,morgen abend wird gebraten zubereitet.
Lt.meiner lokalen Quelle gibt es ein Problem mit Massen von Seesternen und Kraken,die Seesterne dezimieren die Muschelbestände in ungekanntem Ausmaß,die Kraken fressen die kleinen Hummer und andere Krustentiere weg.
Ich hab fast gar keine Strandkrabben mehr gefunden,die es immer in Mengen gab. Wichtige Nahrungsgrundlage für viele Fische hier.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Feierabend…
Hier noch der Barsch …
Kamm nichts mehr…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin auch fertig- insgesamt hatte ich 4 oder 5 Kontakte, aber nur den einen Fisch. Geht besser, vor allem die Bissauswertung, für 2 Stunden aber garnicht so schlecht!


Petri zum Strolch…

Ich hatte 100% Ausbeute 
10 Bisse = 9 Strolche und ein ordentlichen Barsch…
Hatte ich so auch noch nicht bei der Frequenz… 
War schön heute …


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also Hechte haben hier trotzdem kein Bock


Oh ein Mimi Mimi, von dem der mit dem Hecht tanzt


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. September 2022)

Mensch Thomas, auch hier dickes Petri. Das nenn ich ja mal eine Strolchsammlung   
Und so ein 40iger Barsch als Beifang ist nun das übelste auch nicht. Deine Zeit geht los


----------



## daci7 (15. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Petri zum Strolch…
> 
> Ich hatte 100% Ausbeute
> 10 Bisse = 9 Strolche und ein ordentlichen Barsch…
> ...


Ja, ich höhre von vielen, dass es grad gut läuft. Bin auch ganz zufrieden, aber die Fische haben echt spitz gebissen. Zwei sind mir bis unter die rutenspitze gefolgt und beim Anheben habe die so kurz touchiert und sind dann wieder mit Bugwelle abgedampft und ich hatte noch 2-3 typische "Vibrationsbisse" ... dieses klassische RATATATAT beim Zanderwobbeln worauf normalerweise der Einstieg folgt ... nur leider ohne Einstieg.
Egal, Fisch ist da und willig, also werd ich die Spinsaison wieder einläuten! Ick freu ma!


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja, ich höhre von vielen, dass es grad gut läuft. Bin auch ganz zufrieden, aber die Fische haben echt spitz gebissen. Zwei sind mir bis unter die rutenspitze gefolgt und beim Anheben habe die so kurz touchiert und sind dann wieder mit Bugwelle abgedampft und ich hatte noch 2-3 typische "Vibrationsbisse" ... dieses klassische RATATATAT beim Zanderwobbeln worauf normalerweise der Einstieg folgt ... nur leider ohne Einstieg.
> Egal, Fisch ist da und willig, also werd ich die Spinsaison wieder einläuten! Ick freu ma!


Ja Petri Euch Zanderjägern.
Gut zu hören.

Wollt heut auch mal los.
Werde aber klassisch Jiggen und später keinen Wobbler durchziehen, sondern Chatterbaits. Habe festgestellt, dass Chatterbaits an der Steinpackung auch ganz gut funktionieren und die Strolche da richtig draufballern.


----------



## daci7 (15. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja Petri Euch Zanderjägern.
> Gut zu hören.
> 
> Wollt heut auch mal los.
> Werde aber klassisch Jiggen und später keinen Wobbler durchziehen, sondern Chatterbaits. Habe festgestellt, dass Chatterbaits an der Steinpackung auch ganz gut funktionieren und die Strolche da richtig draufballern.


Ein Kollege hat das Gestern mit nem Spinnerbait parallel zu mir probiert und darauf keinen Kontakt gehabt - ich habe tendentiell auch mehr Vertrauen zu Chatterbaits als zu Spinnerbaits, aber das Prinzip ist ja sehr ähnlich...


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> .... Zum Mittag zurück in die Fewo und die Lauben zu Ölsardinen verarbeitet, bin gespannt wie das schmeckt!....


OH, hochinteressant. 

Würdest Du das Ergebnis und den Ablauf des Ölsardinen Experiments bspw. In "was habt ihr leckeres gekocht" posten? 

Fänd' ich super! 

R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (15. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ja Petri Euch Zanderjägern.
> Gut zu hören.
> 
> Wollt heut auch mal los.
> Werde aber klassisch Jiggen und später keinen Wobbler durchziehen, sondern Chatterbaits. Habe festgestellt, dass Chatterbaits an der Steinpackung auch ganz gut funktionieren und die Strolche da richtig draufballern.


Interessant 

Muss ich auch mal testen 

Irgendwas besonderes dabei was es zu beachten gibt?


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Interessant
> 
> Muss ich auch mal testen
> 
> Irgendwas besonderes dabei was es zu beachten gibt?


Ne nicht wirklich.
Man muss halt herausfinden, welches Tempo und welche Tiefe angesagt ist. Wie beim Wobbeln auch.
Ich nutze hauptsächlich Pintails als Trailer, wie z.B. den Noike Machobee.


----------



## fordprefect (15. September 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Heute früh hat es gepisst, erst kurz vor 10 hat es aufgehört. Dachte mir fährst zum Wasserfall und stippst Lauben für mein Projekt "Ölsardinen", nebenbei eine auf Karpfen. Da ging nix, Kollege hatte einen 70er Schuppi und einen Abriss nach kurzem heftigen Drill. Zum Mittag zurück in die Fewo und die Lauben zu Ölsardinen verarbeitet, bin gespannt wie das schmeckt!
> Um 15 Uhr wieder ans Wasser, nochmal zum Wasserfall. Karpfenrute mit Boillie hart an die Seerosen geworfen und Wurm auf der Anderen.
> Gab 2 Schuppis um 70 und so um kurz nach 21 Uhr den Zander von 52 auf Köfi.
> Bin voll zufrieden heute.


Beim zu Hause in Öl einlegen muss man auf der Hut sein wegen Botolinum Toxin. Das kann ganz unbemerkt tödlich enden, weil man es nicht riecht und schmeckt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ja, ich höhre von vielen, dass es grad gut läuft. Bin auch ganz zufrieden, aber die Fische haben echt spitz gebissen. Zwei sind mir bis unter die rutenspitze gefolgt und beim Anheben habe die so kurz touchiert und sind dann wieder mit Bugwelle abgedampft und ich hatte noch 2-3 typische "Vibrationsbisse" ... dieses klassische RATATATAT beim Zanderwobbeln worauf normalerweise der Einstieg folgt ... nur leider ohne Einstieg.
> Egal, Fisch ist da und willig, also werd ich die Spinsaison wieder einläuten! Ick freu ma!


Kenne ich zu genüge mit den Fehlbissen… Manchmal haste acht Bisse und nur einen am Haken und am nächsten Tag fünf Bisse und vier hängen davon… Finde aber, solange die sich zeigen ist das Angeln richtig spannend und macht Spaß auch wenn man nur ein oder auch kein fängt… Allein der Gedanke dass der nächste hängen bleiben könnte ist voll geil…Könnte heute schon wieder aber der Kalender ist bis Mitte nächster Woche voll zu…
Allen erfolgreichen ein ganz Fettes nachträglich und denen die ans Wasser schaffen ebenfalls…


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2022)

Stelle gewechselt 
1. Wurf 
Endlich


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2022)

Gebissen auf den 12cm Gummi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Petri Dirk!!!
Ich hatte gestern nach  Mondaufgang noch richtig gute Phase gehabt als es etwas heller wurde …
Da geht noch was…


----------



## hanzz (15. September 2022)

Muss leider morgen früh raus. War heut nur mein Einstieg. Hat trotzdem Bock gemacht 
Morgen letzter. 3 Wochen Urlaub 
Pegel steigt. Kommende Woche dann wieder länger 
Und gleich noch ne kleine Story. 
Aber erst mal Heim und n Jägi


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. September 2022)

Ich nutze den Jägi als Bissbeschleuniger …


----------



## Blueser (15. September 2022)

Jägi=Hochsitz-Cola?


----------



## hanzz (16. September 2022)

Jo. Petri Dank Thomas.

Im hellen heut angekommen.
Ging also erst mal 2 Stunden nix.
Hab ich so aber erwartet.
Aber seit 2,5 Monaten wieder am Rhein zu stehen, war wie Urlaub.
Irgendwann an der ersten Buhne kam da son Fraggle komplett in Fox Ausstattung und stellt sich 5 m neben mich und zieht seine Wobbler durchs Wasser. Hab ihn dann wirklich freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es ungeil finde, dass er grad da angelt wo ich angel und seine Kopffunzel auch ausbleiben kann.
Hat der 18 Jährige nicht kapiert.
Keine Ahnung was mit mir los war, harte Arbeitswoche oder so. Auf jeden Fall bin ich etwas direkter geworden und dann hat er sich verpisst.

Dann hatte ich nen ordentlichen Hänger und bin etwas Richtung Strand gegangen und hab versucht den Hänger zu lösen.
Ging voll in die Hose und die Braid ist gerissen.
Naja Stelle gewechselt und neu gebunden.
Selbst schuld  
Aber an der neuen Buhne hab ich mich nicht wohl gefühlt. Also nochmal zurück zu meiner Lieblingsbuhne.
Dort erster Wurf. Schöner Zander der echt richtig hart gebissen hat und ein ordentlicher Kämpfer war.
So. Dachte ich, da sind die Strolche.
Aber hab dann meine im Fluß gelassene Schnur eingesammelt. Waren sicherlich 30m.
Also versucht so viel Schnur wie möglich wieder rauszuholen.
Hahahaha. Schnur gefasst und da löste sich der Köder ganz easy.
What the Fuck.
Aber egal. Hauptsache den Schnurrotz wieder raus ausm Fluß und den Köder gerettet.
Deswegen hab ich 200m Schnur auf fast jeder Rolle. Aber ist ja noch genug drauf.
Die restliche Schnur kommt dann auf die momentan leere Legalis und die Shimano kriegt ne neue Füllung.
Die eingefangene Schnur hat sich so dermaßen um den Jigkopf gewickelt, dass ich ordentlich Terror auf der Buhne hatte und mit viel Licht neu binden musste.

Dann gab's noch den friedlichen Räuber und ich denke, die Zander hab ich mit der Aktion und viel Licht verscheucht.

Aber alles in allem für die kurze Zeit ein spannender Abend.
Zielfisch, ne olle Rute gefunden und im Müll entsorgt, Friedfischräuber gefangen, ein paar Stunden gelauscht, wie das Wasser gegen die Steinpackung gerauscht hat und meinen Tinnitus vergessen.

So wie ich es erkennen konnte, hat der Fox Jünger mit seinen Kumpels auch noch was gefangen.
Also alle anwesenden glücklich. Könnte schlechter sein.
Jetzt nochmal 8 Stunden arbeiten und dann 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## thanatos (16. September 2022)

gestern -war ja Aprilwetter bei uns - na am späten Nachmittag Kahn ausschöpfen gegangen -
ein paar Würfe und siehe da auf meine guten Alma -Wobbler hat nach ü 40 Jahren endlich 
mal was gebissen - zwei Hechte aber weit unter meiner persönlichen Mindestgröße um ehrlich 
zu sein was uns Anglern ja soo schwer fallen tun tut - ich hätte sowieso keinen mitgenommen .


----------



## ragbar (16. September 2022)

Gestern lief.
Der Fisch war mit 65cm außergewöhnlich bullig und schwer mit 3kg-
Der kühle Nordwind hat die ätzende Dünung plattgedrückt,dachte erst,das wird nichts wegen dieser Windrichtung-aber nee.
Dieser und ein 45er,als Add-on noch Pollack, Stöcker und Makrelen in All you can eat Manier.
Danach ein Filet von dem von vorgestern und kühlen Weißen.


----------



## jkc (16. September 2022)

Petri Leute, ich habe gestern angeltechnisch richtig reingeschissen, bin auch nicht mehr live, aber das musste auch erstmal etwas verdaut werden.  
Bin 7km / 2h zu einem Bereich gerudert den ich nur erreichen kann wenn ich viel Zeit habe und den ich gestern etwas ausfischen wollte. Auf dem Weg dahin ein Fehlbiss... Am Ziel angekommen, fast alles mit Bojen abgesteckt, alle untereinander schön mit einem waagrecht,  mittig in der Wassersäule hängendem Stahlseil verbunden wo ich dann fluchs auch mit beiden Ruten drin hing. Zum Glück nichts abgerissen, dann wären echt beide Ruten über Bord geflogen.
Vom interessanten Bereich waren vielleicht noch 150 x 200m zu befischen und mitten drin pimmelte so'n Live-Technik-Boot drin rum, zogen da ihre Kreise auf der Suche nach Fisch, heißt unkalkulierbare Kurswechsel am laufenden Band.
Habe mich dann 2x irgendwie da durchgemogelt, dachte dann aber lieber schnell zurück zu der Stelle wo der Fehlbiss kam und lieber da bisschen intensiver ausfischen; Wobei schnell halt relativ ist, war auch wieder ne gute Stunde zu rudern auf dem Weg dahin noch nen Walli-Fehlbiss und genau wie ich da ankomme legt gerade ein Karpfenangler seine Ruten in meine Anlaufstrecke aus. Gut dachte ich, fährste halt irgendwie anders an, ist zwar scheiße aber bekommste schon hin, was ich da halt noch nicht wusste, dass Stück weiter der nächste Ansitzangler saß, zwischen beiden genau soviel Platz, dass es gerade nicht ausreichte um ihn exakt auszufischen.
Richtige Scheißtour aber zeigt wieder Freud und Leid dicht beieinander und so nech. Nen Tag wo die 2 Bisse hängen wäre richtig super, an nem Tag wie gestern, die zwei Fehlbisse nur das Zünglein an der Waage.

Grüße


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> P
> Richtige Scheißtour aber zeigt wieder Freud und Leid dicht beieinander und so nech. Nen Tag wo die 2 Bisse hängen wäre richtig super, an nem Tag wie gestern, die zwei Fehlbisse nur das Zünglein an der Waage.
> 
> Grüße


Solche Tage erwischen halt auch den besten und erfolgreichsten Petri Jünger mal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2022)

Angekommen. Mal gucken ob wat geht, Wind ist auf jeden Fall richtig übel. Hälfte am kmh würd auch reichen, aber steckste halt nicht drinne


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

Die Daumen sind gedrückt, Vinc.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2022)

Danke mein Freund. Wetter ist echt gruselig, da jagste keinen Hund vor die Tür


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Danke mein Freund. Wetter ist echt gruselig, da jagste keinen Hund vor die Tür


Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ! 
Vincent Du doch richtig hart.
Wir alten Säcke bräuchten ne Zeltheizung.


----------



## Mooskugel (16. September 2022)

Und ein Hecht war auch noch Zuhause


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

Ach was, ich sitze bei 12 Grad mit einem Glas Wein auf der Terrasse und  beschütze meine Holde vor dem von Greta geschickten SEK. Wir heizen gerade den Holzkamin an ... 

PS: zur Not klebe ich mich an den Fliesen vorm Kamin fest


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2022)

Puh Boys, jetzt Sturm und Regen. Na hoffentlich beißt jetzt keiner .

Und ich sehs schon kommen, ich muss gleich wieder in ne leere PET Flasche pullern weils so schüttet...Nass in Schlafsack is echt für'n Arsch


----------



## yukonjack (16. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ach was, ich sitze bei 12 Grad mit einem Glas Wein auf der Terrasse und  beschütze meine Holde vor dem von Greta geschickten SEK. Wir heizen gerade den Holzkamin an ...
> 
> PS: zur Not klebe ich mich an den Fliesen vorm Kamin fest


Glühwein ?


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

Ne, soweit ist es noch nicht. Aber gute Idee ...


----------



## yukonjack (16. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ne, soweit ist es noch nicht. Aber gute Idee ...


Mal ein Tipp, Himbeerwein schön warm machen und dann einen Himbeergeist rein. Ihr wollt nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

Lecker, kann ich mir jetzt gut vorstellen.


----------



## yukonjack (16. September 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Lecker, kann ich mir jetzt gut vorstellen.


Und wenn du dann die Pulle leer hast fällt das Abschneidern auch leichter.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2022)

PET Flasche lag draußen, epic fail


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Dafür ist es nie zu früh !


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Dafür ist es nie zu früh !




Sangria mit Klößen?


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

Für alle frierenden Kumpels am Wasser:


----------



## silverfish (16. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sangria mit Klößen?


Orangenscheiben. Den Rum kann man nicht sehen. Rezept ist von dem hier.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. September 2022)

Gute Idee!!!
Ich hoffe, dass die Karpfenangler jetzt auch nicht noch ein Ofen mit ans Wasser schleppen   …


----------



## Blueser (16. September 2022)

Feuerschale und ein Hänger voll Brennholz gehört zur Grundausstattung.
Aktuell würde ich nächtens einen Wachdienst für das Brennholz einteilen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (16. September 2022)

ALTA VATTA eh, es gießt wie aus Eimern und nix davon war angesagt...Bah diese Wetterexpert:innen nerven mich nur noch ab.

Ob die wat sagen oder in Hamburg fälltn Fahrrad um, ist so ziemlich dasselbe


----------



## ragbar (17. September 2022)

Gestern abend bei Kaiserwetter 3h raus.
Gab 4 Pollack, 2 Woba.
Interessant die extrem kurzen Beißphasen von max.30min.
Ich fahr schon nicht mehr so früh raus,bin dennoch überrascht.
Wobas mit 45 und 63,knackig reingehämmert auf einfaches Geleiere.

Die hiesige Waschpo war mit ihrem Kabinenrib im Hafen auf dem Trailer.
Doppelmotorisierung mit 2x 250er Yamaha,beim Walegucken ins Flachwasser mit Felsen gedriftet,beide Finnen an den Unterwasserteilen der Motoren abgerissen.
Anschweissen ist nicht,beide U-Teile müssen komplett neu.
Teuer.
Im Gespräch im Hafen nach dem Angeln erfahre ich,wie sehr sich die Hafenanlieger freuen,über ihre Steuern für diesen Scheiss geradestehen zu dürfen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Erste Nacht, nix. Ohne nach Ausreden zu suchen aber das Wetter entpuppt sich aktuell doch als zu drastisch anders. Viel zu kalt plötzlich, zu viel Wind und zu viel Regen...

Naja mal schauen, noch ist die Session nicht vorbei, hier weißte nie wanns passiert


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Hm, grad beim Händewaschen nen schönen Spiegler buckeln sehen. Leider etwas weiter weg von meinen Spots, aber schon in diesem Bereich hier. Macht zumindest Hoffnung


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. September 2022)

Respekt an alle, die bei diesem Wetter draußen sind! Auch bei mir schüttet es wie aus Eimern... Kann nicht raus, da Angelplätze bestimmt schon wegen Hochwasser und viel Treibgut  nicht mehr beangelbar...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Angenehm ist definitiv was anderes, das stimmt wohl. Ist ja nicht nur nass, sondern auch richtig kalt und dieser starke Wind nervt ohne Ende. Hoffentlich werd ich dafür wenigstens belohnt


----------



## Riesenangler (17. September 2022)

Noch eine Stunde und es geht an den See. Boot klar machen zum Vereinsplötzenangeln. Um 13 Uhr wird angefangen. Könnte etwas kappelig sein.


----------



## Micha1450 (17. September 2022)

Vereinsplötzen?


----------



## jkc (17. September 2022)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr mit dem Wetter habt.  
Nachts endlich Temperaturen bei denen man schlafen kann.
Wir hatten ordentlich Aktionen heute Nacht, Barben sind komplett eskaliert, eine Brasse und entgegen der Skepsis meines Kollegen auch ein Karpfen, den er aber hingeschlitzt hat.
Später moven wir an einen anderen Spot und da ist meine Prognose 2 Karpfenbisse kommende Nacht, wenn's richtig brummt 3.

Grüße


----------



## Riesenangler (17. September 2022)

Micha1450 schrieb:


> Vereinsplötzen?


Plötzenangeln vom Verein. Keine Vereinseigenen Plötzen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Jkc hast du denn auch Sturm und Regen oder wie ist das Wetter bei dir? Wo seid ihr, Fluss oder See?


----------



## u-see fischer (17. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jkc hast du denn auch Sturm und Regen oder wie ist das Wetter bei dir? Wo seid ihr, Fluss oder See?


Naja, Barben wird es in einem See wohl kaum geben.
Fluss, Rhein, Ruhr oder vielleicht in Holland?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Naja, Barben wird es in einem See wohl kaum geben.
> Fluss, Rhein, Ruhr oder vielleicht in Holland?


Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht


----------



## jkc (17. September 2022)

Jo, sitzen am Fluss, Wetter wie bei Dir auch, ordentlich Wind mit 3 in Böen bis 5bft und teils kräftige Schauer, wobei jetzt schon ne Weile sonnig ist.


----------



## DUSpinner (17. September 2022)

War Donnerstag nach dem Sommer, wo es mir zu heiß war, für 3 Stunden mit der Kopfrute am Rhein. Extrem niedriger Wasserstand, obwohl Pegel um 60 cm gestiegen ist. In der Packlage mit kiesigem und mittleren steinigen Untergrund war es auf 10 m ca. 70 cm Wasser. Strömung war moderat, so dass Strompose mit 3 gr. ausreichte um verzögert zu fischen. Um Grundeln zu umgehen, kamen nur 1/4 l Maden, 3 mm Pellets, 1/2 Dose Mais und 4 L salziges und scharfes Grundfutter zum Einsatz. Ergebnis : nur 1 Grundel, ca. 15 Minirapfen bis 20 cm, ca. 10 Rotaugen von ca. 18 bis 25 cm, 1 Aland von ca. 4 1/2 Pfd., 1 ca. 30iger Döbel, 1 gleichgrosse Nase, 1 ca. 3 Pfd. Brassen und als Krönung eine am Rhein sehr seltene Zährte von ca. 2 Pfd. die das Wettkampfgummi arg strapazierte.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. September 2022)

Gleich gehts los. Bin startklar.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. September 2022)

Sogar gutes Wetter.


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Barben sind komplett eskaliert


Die Woche wird es auch auf Barben gehen. 
Beste Zeit jetzt. Eine Rute aktiv, eine dahinter ohne Futterkorb nur mit Blei und Käse oder Pellets in der Futterspur.


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2022)

Bisher nichts was den Haken ins Maul bekommt


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Sieht interessant aus. Wo bist du denn da?


----------



## Packy (17. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Den einen kriege ich auch noch   …


Wie jetzt?! In einer Session? (Bin Ansitzangler)


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2022)

Packy schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?! In einer Session? (Bin Ansitzangler)


Warum nicht ??? ( Bin Strolchenjäger .)


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2022)

Ich bin in Saigon, gegenüber ist der Zoo. 
2 ordentliche Bisse aber nichts fest


----------



## Mooskugel (17. September 2022)

Es regnet

Die Fische beißen .
Nicht.


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2022)

Die Klasse bis 30cm hab ich mittlerweile drauf. Fotos hab ich mir gespart.


----------



## Mooskugel (17. September 2022)

Jetzt Sonnenschein. Die Fische beißen immer noch nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Hab was gemacht was ich sonst noch nie gemacht habe: Eingepackt und nach Hause gefahren. Irgendwie hat mich das Wetter derb abgefuckt und morgen ist richtig Katastrophe angesagt mit Sturm, Regen und Gewitter. Brauch ich nicht. Ich mach einiges mit, aber nicht alles. Vor allem nicht an nem Lowstock Gewässer, wo ich mir wahrscheinlich eh wieder den Arsch plattsitze 

Ich muss mir auf Dauer nen anderes Karpfengewässer ausgucken. Hab ja nichts gegen mal blanken, aber andauernd dieser Aufwand für so wenig Fisch,da bin ich auch irgendwann raus. Das sind halt Raubfischgewässer, damit muss ich mich wohl abfinden. So gerne wie ich da auch bin, unter anderem auch weil die Gewässer sehr nah dran sind, aber vielleicht sollte ich mich dort mal eher auf Raubfisch konzentrieren und für Karpfen in der NWA nochmal schauen. Die haben ja sehr viele Teiche von denen ich bisher kaum welche befischt habe. Die machen wenigstens auch Besatz, im Gegensatz zu dem reudigen LFV. Keine Ahnung was die mit dem ganzen Geld machen...


----------



## kridkram (17. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke
Wo angelst du eigentlich, nicht genau das Gewässer sondern die Region?


----------



## Stulle (17. September 2022)

Biss-nicht fest-abreißen-neu machen-Wurm drauf-auswerfen-Polizei hat Gesprächsbedarf. 



Unschuldig geschaut und mit einem Roller zur Wache mitgenommen worden. Man mit vielen Sternen auf der Schulter schimpft auf Vietnamesisch (zum Glück hab ich gelernt wie man Entschuldigung sagt) keiner hat gemerkt das ich keinen Führerschein für meinen Roller habe und so bin ich zu Fuß zurück gegangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Vincent_der_Falke
> Wo angelst du eigentlich, nicht genau das Gewässer sondern die Region?


NRW. Osnabrück, Minden, da so die Region


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> NRW. Osnabrück, Minden, da so die Region



Achgott. 
Das ist ja noch hinter Hühnerbeins Posthotel....


----------



## Hecht100+ (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Achgott.
> Das ist ja noch hinter Hühnerbeins Posthotel....


Du kannst ja froh sein mit deinen Gewässern. Hätten wir auch gerne hier.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Fast nur Pfützen und ein kleines Flüsschen. Ich hätte gern ein paar größere Gewässer.


----------



## Mescalero (17. September 2022)

Hast du nicht das Meer vor der Haustür und die Seenplatte in der Nähe?


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du nicht das Meer vor der Haustür und die Seenplatte in der Nähe?



Leider nicht.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich muss mir auf Dauer nen anderes Karpfengewässer ausgucken. Hab ja nichts gegen mal blanken, aber andauernd dieser Aufwand für so wenig Fisch,da bin ich auch irgendwann raus.



Ich bin ja mehr der Allrounder mein alter Angelkumpel Karpfenangler durch und durch damals zumindest der hatte sich an dem einen Gewässer regelrecht festgebissen 52 Nächte (immer Freitag bis Sonntag) geblankt...

Über Zwei einhalb Jahre verteilt, zwischendurch auch mal an anderen Gewässern, aber dann ist der Knoten geplatzt Karpfen bis 52 Pfund waren da im Altwasser (keine Verbindung zur Elbe seit Hunderten Jahren) ich habe dann da auch bis 39 Pfund gefangen aber solange hätte ich nicht ausgehalten.

Das war bei ihm suchen von Plätzen (Gewässer ist ca.2km lang und bis zu 130m breit im Schnitt bis 2,5m tief) Schilf, Seerosen und ein zwei sumpfige Stellen am Ufer.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Luis2811 (17. September 2022)

Abschlussbericht jetzt von mir, es gab 4mal Regen und zwischendurch Sonne und genau null Bisse. Wer hat sich das eigentlich ausgedacht, dass es nach Regen beißen soll?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Der Knoten ist an dem See ja bereits geplatzt, aber man fängt halt echt nicht viel (oder ich hab den Schlüssel noch nicht gefunden was Stelle und Wetter angeht). Wenn man was fängt sind die Fische meistens richtig geil, siehe mein Spiegler von letztem Wochenende, aber ich hätte gerne mehr Frequenz bzw regelmäßiger Fische...


----------



## Riesenangler (17. September 2022)

18er von 26. Bei schwersten Verlusten.


----------



## rustaweli (17. September 2022)

Auch mich macht der Wetterbericht irre. Die ganzen Tage zeigte es für heute Morgen Schauer an. Wollte eigentlich direkt nach der Nachtschicht ohne Umschweife auf Barsch. Dann halt nicht. Kurz vor Feierabend immer noch kein Regen, auch nicht mehr laut Bericht. Egal. Nach dem Aufstehen kurz einkaufen und der Bericht zeigte nur ein "bewölkt" an. Erlaubnis geholt und los. Bisher nur Kleine auf Vibrationsköder. Grundel, Döbel, Mini Barsch. Dann ging nix mehr. Also Köder gewechselt und bin am Schleifen, leicht anzuppeln. Nichts. Was gäbe ich jetzt für meine Carolina Box um richtig zu riggen. Paar Würfe noch und CR mäßig schleifen, drückt mir die Daumen. Dann geht es heimwärts, schnell im Team mit der Liebsten Essen zubereiten.
So sieht übrigens das Wetter "bewölkt" laut Bericht in Natura aus, samt meiner letzten Hoffnung für heute.




Klamotten halten, aber der Rucksack ist durchgeweicht.
Nasse Zigarette und die letzten Würfe. Puhh...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auch mich macht der Wetterbericht irre.



Jupp.
Mir wäre liebe rim Wetterbericht steht "wir haben auch keinen Ahnung" als ständig diese falsche Vorhersagen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Ich bin für "Wetterspekulant:innen" anstelle von "Wetterexpert:innen".

Was die dieses Jahr voraussagen geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Mir wäre liebe rim Wetterbericht steht "wir haben auch keinen Ahnung" als ständig diese falsche Vorhersagen.


Hallo,

da muss man sich nur an die alte Bauernregel halten: "kräht der Gockel auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist".  

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Astacus74 (17. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> kräht der Gockel auf dem Mist, ändert sich das Wetter oder es bleibt wie es ist".



und kräht der Bauer auf dem Mist, ist der Hahn erkältet



Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (17. September 2022)

Liegt der Bauer tot im Zimmer, lebt er nimmer


----------



## sprogoe (17. September 2022)

Kräht der Hahn im Topf, hat er noch seinen Kopf.


----------



## Angler2097 (17. September 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Biss-nicht fest-abreißen-neu machen-Wurm drauf-auswerfen-Polizei hat Gesprächsbedarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Unschuldig geschaut und mit einem Roller zur Wache mitgenommen worden. Man mit vielen Sternen auf der Schulter schimpft auf Vietnamesisch (zum Glück hab ich gelernt wie man Entschuldigung sagt) keiner hat gemerkt das ich keinen Führerschein für meinen Roller habe und so bin ich zu Fuß zurück gegangen.


Ich war auch schon mal in Saigon und musste mit auf die Wache. Ich habe sie einfach geschmiert und Alles war gut


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. September 2022)

In Zeiten des Internets, Regenradars und 24h - Prognose schaue ich doch im TV doch keinen Wetterbericht mehr!  An dem gefällt mir höchstens nur noch die blonde, sexy Wettermaus... 

Vertrauen schenke ich auch meiner elektronischen Wetterstation nicht mehr. Verlaß ist nur auf Barometer und den Luftdruck.... 
Ich besitze eine Sammlung von historischen Flugzeug-Höhenmessern, je nachdem, in welcher Richtung sich die Zeiger drehen, weiß ich, wie das Wetter bleibt oder wird...  

Zwei unserer Flußstrecken führen bereits Hochwasser. Als einzigste Gewässer bleiben nur noch ein Weiher und der Main-Donau-Grundel-Kanal, in denen ich allerdings noch nie bei Regen bzw. niedrigem Luftdruck geangelt habe... Ein Kumpel von mir sitzt jetzt seit gestern mit einigen anderen am Igelsbachersee, muß ihn mal anrufen, ob schon was gefangen wurde....


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> meine Carolina Box


Hab ich auch viel zu sehr vernachlässigt. 
Ich brauch ne neue Hose. 
Auf dem Weg zu Decathlon liegt hier Angeljoe. Seit Ussat den Laden abgegeben hat, war ich noch nie da. 
Montag muss ich da mal hin und mir ne neue Box zusammenstellen. 
Feeder Zeugs brauch ich auch noch. 
Befürchte, dass da was ausgegeben wird. 
Am besten ich mach mir n Zettel und lass mich nicht vom Bling Bling leiten. 
Oder ich geb mich einfach dem hirnlosen Konsum hin und schwebe für ne Stunde auf Serotonin durch die Gummi Abteilung.   
Ich befürchte zudem, dass die Nays Ruten da stehen. Anfassen sollte erlaubt sein.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Am besten ich mach mir n Zettel und lass mich nicht vom Bling Bling leiten.



 als wenn es helfen würde einen Einkaufzettel zu schreiben



hanzz schrieb:


> Oder ich geb mich einfach dem hirnlosen Konsum hin und schwebe für ne Stunde auf Serotonin durch die Gummi Abteilung.
> Ich befürchte zudem, dass die Nays Ruten da stehen. Anfassen sollte erlaubt sein.



Der Tackleaffe wird dich führen da hab mal keine Angst vor und vertrau ihm...und Montagabend kannst du uns ja mal dein neues Stöckchen vorstellen



Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. September 2022)

Ich sag mir auch immer "Nur ein, zwei Sachen" und zack...


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> als wenn es helfen würde einen Einkaufzettel zu schreiben





Astacus74 schrieb:


> ihm...und Montagabend kannst du uns ja mal dein neues Stöckchen vorstellen


Ich kann sehr knauserig sein.
Bin aber auch anfällig für Aussetzer.
Ne Rolle fürs Stöckchen müsst ja auch her und ohne Schnur ists nur was fürs Auge.
Hab mich grad dabei erwischt ne Major Benkai zu verkaufen. Ist mir mit 21 g Wurfgewicht zu derbe und n recht steifer Stock. Verkraftet locker 30g.
Ich sach ma so Professor Tinca ne schöne Rute für nen Umbau auf Spinning   

Kann auch als vertikale Rute brauchbar sein.
Hab damit schon mit 28g Köpfen nen Mitte 60er  Zander gebändigt. Hat auch Potential zu mehr. 
Also wer Bock auf ne tolle Rute hat





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich sag mir auch immer "Nur ein, zwei Sachen" und zack...


Jo. Ich brauch nur Maden und Futter
56,99 bitte.
Mit Karte?
Jo.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich sag mir auch immer "Nur ein, zwei Sachen" und zack...



Welch frommer Wunsch...



hanzz schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr knauserig sein.
> Bin aber auch anfällig für Aussetzer.
> Ne Rolle fürs Stöckchen müsst ja auch her und ohne Schnur ists nur was fürs Auge.
> Hab mich grad dabei erwischt ne Major Benkai zu verkaufen. Ist mir mit 21 g Wurfgewicht zu derbe und n recht steifer Stock. Verkraftet locker 30g.
> ...



Na die Saat ist schon mal gesäht, das wird schon vertrau auf dein Bauchgefühl... ich drück dir die Daumen



Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Welch frommer Wunsch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. 
Meinst ich soll ohne Frühstück los? 
So ein Buyers High ersetzt das Hunger Gefühl?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2022)

Wann wolltest du mal da hin ???
Sind zwei Kilometer von mir entfernt, sollte es zeitlich passen könnten wir uns mal hallo sagen und n Kaffee schlürfen   …
Du meinst doch den Ex Uli Bayer Shop oder ???


----------



## kridkram (18. September 2022)

Moin
Ist das echt sooo  schlimm bei euch wenn ihr in den Angelladen geht?!
Ab und an komm ich auch mal in so einen "Angelsupermarkt", allerdings sind es bis zum nächsten ca 30 min fahrt. 
Ich fühl mich da eher erschlagen vom "Überangebot" und weiß nicht, was soll ich nehmen! (Marke)
Ich hab näher hier einen Angelladen (noch), wie es ihn so wohl kaum noch gibt. Die Größe ist überschaubar und nur 1 Raum, daher muss er sich natürlich überlegen, was nehm ich rein. Außerdem ist er selber Angler und wir kennen uns 30 Jahre. Es dauert natürlich auch dort seine Zeit, bis ich raus bin. Ihr wisst schon, jede Menge Anglerlatein und Kaffee......!
Aber....ich hab mich immer gut beraten gefühlt und hatte nie den Eindruck, das man mir was einreden will.
Bin allerdings in manchen Dingen auch etwas eingefahren, zB kauf ich nur Rollen von Shimano, da bin ich nie enttäuscht worden. Kann ich von Browning und Balzer nicht sagen, ist allerdings schon 25 Jahre her.

Ich hoffe Karli macht seinen Laden noch lange! Ist mir einfach ein angenehmeres Einkaufen.


----------



## Mescalero (18. September 2022)

So einen Laden sollte jeder haben! 
Die haben es leider nicht so leicht angesichts des Onlinegeschäfts, wie in anderen Sparten auch. 

Hier im Ort haben in den letzten Jahren zahllose kleine Geschäfte das Handtuch geworfen, zu alt und keine Nachfolger gefunden oder die Miete zu teuer oder schlicht zu wenig Publikum und Umsatz. 

Für einen kleinen, gemütlichen Angelladen, in dem man auch mal einen Kaffee bekommt und bisschen blöd quatschen kann, würde ich auch Aufpreise zahlen aber es gibt leider keinen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. September 2022)

Ja der Onlinehandel hat so einigen das Genick gebrochen.....und viele sind von Angeljo übernommen worden. In meinem Umfeld gibt es jetzt noch drei Angelläden, wovon einer nur noch drei Mal die Woche aufmacht, aber hält die Fahne hoch. Ja und ein Käffchen im Laden geht immer. Cool und putzig finde ich immer, wenn man reinkommt und vier Mann sind beim Kaffeeschlürfen mit Infos austauschen und um so näher man auf Sie zu kommt ,um so unruhiger werden Sie . Kurz vor dem Aufschlag springen Sie dann wie Köderfische auseinander , bloß keine Geheimnisse raushauen, ich muss immer herrlich ablachen


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich kann sehr knauserig sein.
> Bin aber auch anfällig für Aussetzer.
> Ne Rolle fürs Stöckchen müsst ja auch her und ohne Schnur ists nur was fürs Auge.
> Hab mich grad dabei erwischt ne Major Benkai zu verkaufen. Ist mir mit 21 g Wurfgewicht zu derbe und n recht steifer Stock. Verkraftet locker 30g.
> ...


Das kenne ich, zu Genüge. Brauchst nur was für unter 10€ auf die Schnelle und kommst an Dingen nicht vorbei. Wie die Süßigkeiten an Kassen. Ganz schlimm bei mir mit Kunstköder, vor allem schönen, niedlichen Hardbaits. 
Auch Tackle habe ich die Tage angeboten. Aber mein Lieblingssammler musste ablehnen. Geht es wohl gerade den Menschen wie den Leuten. 2 Ruten u 2 Rollen. 
Auch war ich kurz vorm letzten Bestätigen eines Combo Kaufes in Höhe von guten 800€.  
Gott sei Dank abgefedert! 
Hab da wohl ein probates Mittel für mich gefunden. Half auch vor Wochen und ich stornierte kurz vor Schluss ein neues Gravel Bike. 
Aber jetzt nicht lachen! Fange derzeit mit Meditation an. Hilft auch beim Tackle Affen. In mich gehen, warum will ich dies wirklich in Zukunft, was leitet mich, warum nicht die Freude im jetzt mit vorhandenen...?! Mir hilft es. 
Bin aber noch am Anfang, noch nicht so ausdauernd beim Konzentrieren oder eben nichts denken. Dazu noch seit Tagen Einstieg ins Yoga daheim. 
Aber nicht nur wegen Tackle oder so!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. September 2022)

Ne feine neue Combo ist doch genau so schön wie ein dicker Fisch am Haken… Auch ein Grund, um wieder angeln zu gehen   …


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ne feine neue Combo ist doch genau so schön wie ein dicker Fisch am Haken… Auch ein Grund, um wieder angeln zu gehen   …


Weiche von mir!!!


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2022)

Wenn dann das Angeln und die Heimfahrt etwas ruppiger ist.


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

Ich hab ja in Bayern die Angelläden mit Köder Automat gefeiert


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. September 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Biss-nicht fest-abreißen-neu machen-Wurm drauf-auswerfen-Polizei hat Gesprächsbedarf.
> 
> 
> 
> Unschuldig geschaut und mit einem Roller zur Wache mitgenommen worden. Man mit vielen Sternen auf der Schulter schimpft auf Vietnamesisch (zum Glück hab ich gelernt wie man Entschuldigung sagt) keiner hat gemerkt das ich keinen Führerschein für meinen Roller habe und so bin ich zu Fuß zurück gegangen.


Warum haben die denn jetzt so einen Aufriss gemacht?
Auf jeden Fall weiterhin eine fischreiche und stressarme Zeit dort unten


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. September 2022)

Habe gestern Nacht mit meinem Vereinskollege telefoniert, was am Igelsbachersee so geht.... Wegen des Wetters ist er jetzt doch nicht gefahren, seine 4 Kumpels sitzen seit Freitag in einem Camp dort und wollen eine Woche! bleiben. 

Laut WhatsApp Nachrichten gab's lediglich bisher erst einige Wallerbisse, gefangen hat bis jetzt aber noch niemand, obwohl auch auf Aal, Barsch, Zander und Karpfen ausgelegt wird. 

Vielleicht geht ja der eine oder andere zwischendurch Spinnfischen.... Ich würde jedenfalls spätestens dann heimfahren, wenn ich mein Fanglimit erreicht habe und die Fische mitnehmen will.


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

War gestern Abend am Main 

7 Zander zwischen 30-40 cm auf reguläre GuFi und ca 20 Fehlbisse.

Da müssten doch auch die großen stehen oder?

Aber die Kleinen waren immer zuerst da…


----------



## rustaweli (18. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War gestern Abend am Main
> 
> 7 Zander zwischen 30-40 cm auf reguläre GuFi und ca 20 Fehlbisse.
> 
> ...


Erst einmal "Petri"! 
Vielleicht bei solcher Aktivität mit der Ködergröße raufgehen?


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

4“ bis 5“ hatte ich 

Sonst nur noch Wobbler aber dort musste man jiggen


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

Werde nächste mal größere GuFi und zu anderer Uhrzeit probieren


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (18. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> 7 Zander zwischen 30-40 cm auf reguläre GuFi und ca 20 Fehlbisse.
> 
> Da müssten doch auch die großen stehen oder?


Richtig groß eher nicht, aber evtl. so ums Mindestmaß. Die jagen wie die Barsche in der Gruppe, das funzt nur solange keiner den andern als Abendessen ansieht.
Aber so weisst du immerhin daß sie jetzt wieder Hunger haben und kannst deine Rückschlüsse daraus ziehen (Strömung, Zeit, Tiefe etc.).


----------



## jkc (18. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Da müssten doch auch die großen stehen oder?


Meiner Erfahrung ist das eher nicht so, dass sich in einer solchen Ansammlung dann ein wesentlich größerer Fisch aufhält. Es gibt auch immer wieder Ausnahmen, aber meistens gesellen sich Fische ähnlicher Größe zusammen.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (18. September 2022)

Ok
Danke 

Hilfreiches Wissen


----------



## Luis2811 (18. September 2022)

Waren heute noch mal am See und heute auch mit Fisch, aber machen  jetzt Feierabend.
Petri an alle die noch am Wasser sind.


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. September 2022)

Bin mit meiner Holden und dem Hund ne Woche im Allgäu.
Angel durfte mit, aber so wies uns heut überm See ins Gesicht geblasen hat sammel ich wohl lieber Ehegatten-bonuspunkte. Kann nie schaden. Die Berge haben gestern weisse Mützen bekommen und am See is kaum wärmer.
Das geht mir jetzt zu schnell von Giesskannen in den ausgetrockneten garten schleppen bis Winterreifen aufziehen.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. September 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wenn dann das Angeln und die Heimfahrt etwas ruppiger ist.



Na gut das es sie gibt die fahren raus wenn alle anderen reinfahren


Gruß Frank


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na gut das es sie gibt die fahren raus wenn alle anderen reinfahren
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Das stimmt.


----------



## ragbar (19. September 2022)

Der Kollege hier hat über Nacht erfolgreich meine Hummerfalle ausgeräumt.


----------



## Naish82 (19. September 2022)

Lecker! Würde ich jedem Hummer vorziehen!


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du mal da hin ???
> Sind zwei Kilometer von mir entfernt, sollte es zeitlich passen könnten wir uns mal hallo sagen und n Kaffee schlürfen   …
> Du meinst doch den Ex Uli Bayer Shop oder ???


Jo. Genau den meine ich. 
Vielleicht heut Mittag mal. 
Vielleicht auch erst morgen. 
Kann ich dir kurzfristig Bescheid geben. 
Nummer hab ich ja.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Genau den meine ich.
> Vielleicht heut Mittag mal.
> Vielleicht auch erst morgen.
> Kann ich dir kurzfristig Bescheid geben.
> Nummer hab ich ja.


Morgen geht bei mir garnicht…
Etwas grillen und Partytime mit meinen liebsten, habe Wiegefest   …
Und was die Spontanität heute angeht, bräuchte ich 1-2 Stündchen vorher Bescheid, evtl. könnte ich mich dann losreißen … Brauche auch noch paar Kleinigkeiten…


----------



## Stulle (19. September 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Warum haben die denn jetzt so einen Aufriss gemacht?
> Auf jeden Fall weiterhin eine fischreiche und stressarme Zeit dort unten


in dem Kanal ist scheinbar Angeln generell verboten, lustig das die einheimischen manchmal da stehen wie beim Heringsangeln. Die anderen stellen die ich erreichen Kann sind mehr als schlecht zum Angeln. Vielleicht kann ich mal zum Paylake.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (19. September 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> in dem Kanal ist scheinbar Angeln generell verboten, lustig das die einheimischen manchmal da stehen wie beim Heringsangeln. Die anderen stellen die ich erreichen Kann sind mehr als schlecht zum Angeln. Vielleicht kann ich mal zum Paylake.


Schade, aber vielleicht kannst ja nen einheimischen Guide finden, der dir was empfehlen kann. Ich find die Fotos immer ganz klasse!


----------



## jkc (19. September 2022)

Lol, nehme gerade einen einzigen Spot mit, bin eigentlich vorfüttern fürs WE.
Erster Köderwechsel, dritte Absinkphase - Peng.


----------



## jkc (19. September 2022)

Blieb der einzige Biss, aber ey, für ne gute halbe Stunde nicht übel.


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2022)

Noch jemand am Schneidern da draußen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418594
> Anhang anzeigen 418595
> 
> Lol, nehme gerade einen einzigen Spot mit, bin eigentlich vorfüttern fürs WE.
> Erster Köderwechsel, dritte Absinkphase - Peng.


Wer fleißig ist wird belohnt…
Erfahrung ist unbezahlbar   …
Fettes Petri …


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Noch jemand am Schneidern da draußen?


Ich nur hier drinnen. Hab ja nichtmal mehr ein Aquarium


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Noch jemand am Schneidern da draußen?


Jep, so ungefähr...
Gestern nur nen mickrigen 22er Barsch rausgezupft und nen fieser Stinke-Hecht hat
mir meinen Lieblingsköder abgebissen 

Werde mal zur Abwechslung auf Augenrot
Stippen und versuchen, paar kleinfingerlange Köder Grundeln zu kriegen. .. aber auch wenig Erfolg am Wasser is immer noch besser, als Inner Bude zu hocken!

R. S.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Noch jemand am Schneidern da draußen?


Ausnahmsweise nicht, ich hab gestern Abend gewissermaßen meine Nemesis besiegt.

An einem Gewässer, mit wirklich schönem Raubfischbestand, dass ich seit Jahren immer mal wieder besuche aber noch nie was gefangen habe dafür schon umso mehr Material dort gelassen habe, nach ner halben Stunde Meister Esox verhaftet (10er Gufi am Chebu Rig, eigentlich auf Zander unterwegs).

Mit 64cm zwar kein Riese aber Opa hat sich trotzdem drüber gefreut und ich hab das erhabene Gefühl, dass ich doch nicht komplett zu blöd bin um dort was zu fangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2022)

Zitat jkc "Die Hechte wollen bei mir nicht"

Petruschka zum Zufallsfisch


----------



## jkc (20. September 2022)

Was Du dem Beitrag nicht entnehmen kannst sind die erfolglosen Versuche davor. Und wenn's laufen würde wären da gestern 3 gute Fische drin gewesen.  
Petri Dank aber, ich probiere gleich nochmal mein Glück.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2022)

*"Lol, nehme gerade einen einzigen Spot mit, bin eigentlich vorfüttern fürs WE.
Erster Köderwechsel, dritte Absinkphase - Peng."*

Können soviele Erfolglose Versuche ja nicht gewesen sein**
Aber ich weiß natürlich was du meinst


----------



## jkc (20. September 2022)

Naja, letzte Woche waren es 4, wenn ich die kurzen beim Karpfenanglen am WE mitzähle dann doppelt soviele.


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

Bei solch "wollen bei mir nicht" würde ich mich als Überangler meiner Gewässer feiern, schon von weitem am Gang erkennbar! 
Nicht ganz live vom Wasser, da mein Akku seit gestern arg zickt. Mag trotzdem meine Vorfreude auf "Mission hoffnungslos" mit Euch teilen. MH die 1.! Bestand ist da, aber mies, bzw werden kaum großartig Fänge gemeldet. Aber es gibt sie. Es geht auf Zander, da bin ich wohl nur knapp über Anfänger hinaus. Gibt bessere Gewässer, aber bei den Spritpreisen ziehe ich den knapp 3km entfernten, fast chancenlosen Kanal vor. Vielleicht langt das Akku ja noch für ein Live Bild um diesen Thread doch noch gerecht zu werden, sorry!
Raus geht es mit dieser 30Gramm Combo und diesen Ködern. 




Erst Spinner, in der Dämmerung Gummi und im Dunkeln Gummi oder Wobbler. 
Die Rolle ist fast, nur fast, überdimensioniert, aber feiere mittlerweile die Farben. Hätte ich nie gedacht, aber vielleicht kommt noch ein Kescher in Pink oder Lila. 
2 kurze Fragen: 
Wie ufernah fischt Ihr abends, nachts? 
2. Sehe gerade das ich nur noch kleine Snaps habe. Diese nehmen,




oder besser dem direkt Anbinden vertrauen? Kann auch Schleimer als Beifang geben, Hechte ausgeschlossen. Wenn ja, wie direkt anbinden. Normal oder mit Rapala Knoten? 
Danke und Petri!


----------



## jkc (20. September 2022)

Bei nem fetten Wels stehste mit den Snaps ziemlich übel da, wobei wenn´s nur die Hälfte der angegebenen Tragkraft real gebracht wird das kein Problem werden wird, die Kombo an sich hat ja auch ein Limit. Aber Verkanten und Aufhelbeln tritt bei schwachen Snaps auch eher ein als bei großzügig dimensionierten.
Vor paar Wochen hatte ich einen Ü90 Hecht der beim Biss fast aufs Ufer gesprungen ist, Zander mögen Ufernähe auch sehr, halber Meter Wassertiefe kann reichen, Bisse kommen auch gar nicht so selten beim rausheben des Köders.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei nem fetten Wels stehste mit den Snaps ziemlich übel da, wobei wenn´s nur die Hälfte der angegebenen Tragkraft real gebracht wird das kein Problem werden wird, die Kombo an sich hat ja auch ein Limit. Aber Verkanten und Aufhelbeln tritt bei schwachen Snaps auch eher ein als bei großzügig dimensionierten.
> Vor paar Wochen hatte ich einen Ü90 Hecht der beim Biss fast aufs Ufer gesprungen ist, Zander mögen Ufernähe auch sehr, halber Meter Wassertiefe kann reichen, Bisse kommen auch gar nicht so selten beim rausheben des Köders.
> 
> Viel Erfolg


Danke Dir!
Also besser direkt binden eben zur Not? Ganz normal? Rapala habe ich im Kopf wegen direkt und trotzdem Spiel, ähnlich Chebu oder bißl Snap.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2022)

Der Tragkraft nach sollte es für Zander schon reichen, habe aber auch keinen Größenvergleich und ich bin da wahrscheinlich auch der falsche das zu beantworten.
Sanp ist bei mir immer viel stärker als bei anderen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2022)

Die Fische bei dir sind ja auch immer größer als bei allen anderen


----------



## zokker (20. September 2022)

Mal wieder was Live vom Wasser, hier ist auch schön. 
Mal sehen, erst mal senken.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. September 2022)

cool dann gibt es wieder Eimerbilder


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Fische bei dir sind ja auch immer größer als bei allen anderen


Wenn denn sich mal einer quälerisch erbarmen sollte!


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> Also besser direkt binden eben zur Not? Ganz normal? Rapala habe ich im Kopf wegen direkt und trotzdem Spiel, ähnlich Chebu oder bißl Snap.


Die reichen für Zander allemal.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2022)

5mln Pause


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. September 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> 5mln Pause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anstellerei 
Natürlich viel Glück Matthias. Hau mal wieder was schönes raus.

Und Drillsucht69 
Dir lieber Thomas auch hier alles Gute zum Wiegenfeste


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Wenn denn sich mal einer quälerisch erbarmen sollte!


Aber wirklich...Jedesmal wenn ichn Pike fange muss ich an ihn denken, wie er sich grad am Wasser abmüht

Ok ich lass es jetzt, die Pikes wissen auf jeden Fall schon wer jkc ist, vor allem die Dicken


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

Ok, noch 2-3 vorgedreht und los geht es. Taktik der Köder samt Anbietung steht. Snaps bleiben. zokker , viel Erfolg und laß bitte Bilder sehen! 
Ein Zanderchen, nur ein Einen! Der Tag kommt, irgendwann, die Hoffnung zuletzt und so, wenn auch irgendwann! MH die 1. ist started now!


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

Allen da draußen Petri Heil

Und dir rustaweli nen dicken Zander


----------



## Ron73 (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Allen da draußen Petri Heil


Ja Moin hanzz, ich habe gelesen dass du auch mit Chatterbaits auf Zander gehst. Machst du das nur auf Buhnen im Hauptstrom oder funktioniert das auch im eher beruhigten Hafenbecken. Wenn ja, wie führst du den Chatterbait? Ich bin normalerweise hier in HH nur der Faulenzer mit Jig, würde gerne aber auch mal was anderes ausprobieren wollen.

Allen die aktuell am Wasser sind wünsche ich ein fettes Petri!!!


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Ja Moin hanzz, ich habe gelesen dass du auch mit Chatterbaits auf Zander gehst. Machst du das nur auf Buhnen im Hauptstrom oder funktioniert das auch im eher beruhigten Hafenbecken. Wenn ja, wie führst du den Chatterbait? Ich bin normalerweise hier in HH nur der Faulenzer mit Jig, würde gerne aber auch mal was anderes ausprobieren wollen.
> 
> Allen die aktuell am Wasser sind wünsche ich ein fettes Petri!!!


Also in Buhnen an der Steinpackung entlang.
Wie mit Wobblern. 
Wenn du da flache Ufer hast, wo abends die Zander hinkommen da mal dann entlang ziehen. 
Wenn ich tiefer fischen will lass ich den erst mal absinken und hol dann langsam ein mit kurzen Pausen. 
Will ich flach fischen hol ich direkt nach dem Auswerfen ein. Beim Bügel umklappen sinkt der ca n halben Meter. 
Kommt natürlich aufs Gewicht an. Nehme 7 und 11g.

Wenn dein Hafenbecken tiefer ist würde ich schon so um 14g oder mehr nehmen. 
Kannst ja auch Jiggen/Faulenzen/Leiern.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2022)

So, senken war katastrophal. Ein Glück ich hab mir gestern schon ein paar Köfis gestippt. 
Liege jetzt schon an der Nachtangelstelle. Angeln kommen aber später rein. 
Ganz komische Stimmung. Totenstille und fette Regenwolken.


----------



## zokker (20. September 2022)

Sieht schon geil aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2022)

Zokkers Panoramen mal wieder


----------



## Ron73 (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Also in Buhnen an der Steinpackung entlang.
> Wie mit Wobblern.
> Wenn du da flache Ufer hast, wo abends die Zander hinkommen da mal dann entlang ziehen.
> Wenn ich tiefer fischen will lass ich den erst mal absinken und hol dann langsam ein mit kurzen Pausen.
> ...


Habe verstanden, vielen Dank


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Drillsucht69
> Dir lieber Thomas auch hier alles Gute zum Wiegenfeste


Danke Torsten …
Deine Stimme ist voll talentiert, wusste garnicht das du so schön singen kannst   …
Hat mich sehr gefreut !!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> 2 kurze Fragen:
> Wie ufernah fischt Ihr abends, nachts?
> 2. Sehe gerade das ich nur noch kleine Snaps habe. Diese nehmen,
> Anhang anzeigen 418648


Ich nehme die in 16kg von Spro für Zander…
Deine reichen in normalen Fall aus aber Nachteile sehe ich wie von jkc schon beschrieben mit dem aufhebeln… Das passiert bei einsaugen oder bei Wurf wenn der sich überschlägt… Des weiteren, auch der knoten hält bei den dünndrahtigen nicht so gut wie bei den etwas dickeren… Die traghaft merkt man gut bei den Hängern wenn man losreißen will…
Zu den Zandern nachts: Ufernah…
2-3 Meter vor bis zu Packung, auf der Packung bis unter der Rutenspitze knallt es nicht selten…


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Allen da draußen Petri Heil
> 
> Und dir rustaweli nen dicken Zander


Bin so dermaßen enttäuscht, eigentlich von mir und sauer auf mich selbst! 
Was für ein miserabler, nein, nicht Du Patrick bist gemeint! 3 Würfe, 2 Hänger, letzter Spinner weg. Es folgten mehrere Hänger, teils gelöst, teils Abrisse. Aber dies war eingeplant, erarbeite mir nun samt Notizen das unmittelbare Hausgewässer, war egal. Erfahrung bringt weiter!
Aber extrem enttäuschend waren meine Knotenfertigkeiten! Beim Friedlichen bisher keine Probleme, ebenso nicht auf Barsche. Aber wie schon vor langem mit meinem Sohn ein Knotenproblem. Damals ein Großer, wußte vorher das es aus Faulheit Probleme geben könnte. So war es dann auch. So auch heute, nur ohne Faulheit, heftige Hänger und Größere nicht gewohnt.Schnurbrüche am Snap oder am Verbindungsknoten. Schande über mich, wirklich! 2 Bisse versaut, einer davon definitiv nicht nur gefühlt sondern  hundertprozentig! So beschämend, bin so sauer auf mich! Ständig riss der Albright, bei den Bissen einmal der Normale direkt am Snap und einmal der Albright an der Verbindung. Wenn mich jemand auf der Heimfahrt gesehen hätte, so wäre ich jetzt in einer Klinik wegen Tourette oder sonstiges. Was habe habe ich geschimpft. Meine ich jetzt nicht nur so wegen dem Forum und Likes. Schimpfte wirklich unerlässlich bis daheim auf mich! Die nächsten freien Angelzeiten gehören nicht dem Fischen sondern der Knotenkunde. 
Schlimm und peinlich!


----------



## zokker (20. September 2022)

Der muß noch wachsen.


----------



## hanzz (20. September 2022)

Rusty. 
Peinlich nicht, ärgerlich schon. 




rustaweli schrieb:


> Ständig riss der Albright


Sicher, dass der gerissen ist? 
Vielleicht durchgerutscht? 
Albright oder verbesserter?


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Rusty.
> Peinlich nicht, ärgerlich schon.
> 
> 
> ...


Zuerst immer verbesserter, dann aufgrund Frustration nur noch der einfache Albright.


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Rusty.
> Peinlich nicht, ärgerlich schon.
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte später aber auch nur noch normale 30er Daiwa als Vorfach, worauf ich aber das "Rausrutschen" nicht unbedingt schieben mag.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2022)

Ich fische fast ausschließlich den Palomarknoten. Damit hab ich mir im Kanal fast die Rolle krum gezogen bis der gerissen ist. Hat mich bisher nie enttäuscht









						Die besten Angelknoten: der Palomarknoten - angeltests.de
					

Einer der einfachsten Angelknoten ist der Polarmarknoten und nicht nur das, er erhält die Tragkraft unseres Fluorocarbonvorfachs oder unserer monofilen Schnur mit am besten.  Einziger Nachteil des Knotens ist, wenn ich mehrere Polamarknoten in meiner Montage habe zum Beispiel um Vorfach und...




					angeltests.de


----------



## Zmann (20. September 2022)

Der braucht auch noch bissl....


----------



## ragbar (21. September 2022)

Also gestern gabs 3 mal Krake und diesen Lütten,der in ein paar Jahren gerne wiederkommen darf.
Diese Kraken machen sich tatsächlich in Übermenge über die ganzen Krustentiere hier her.
Ich hab sonst abends im dunkeln beim Fischeputzen immer gepanzerte Abnehmer für die Fischabfälle an der Sliprampe gehabt,jetzt sind außer den allgegenwärtigen Congern keine mehr da.


----------



## zokker (21. September 2022)

Die Nacht noch ein Nuckelbiss, sonst nix. 
Morgens ist es am schönsten.


----------



## rustaweli (21. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich fische fast ausschließlich den Palomarknoten. Damit hab ich mir im Kanal fast die Rolle krum gezogen bis der gerissen ist. Hat mich bisher nie enttäuscht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Palomar mache ich sehr häufig gerade bei filigranen Schnüren oder Vorfächern. Wie beim Pickern mit 12-14er Schnur und solch Sachen. Der hält aber so dermaßen dass mir wohl stetig beim Spinnen das komplette Vorfach abreißen würde. 
Naja, heute sieht die Welt schon besser aus und freue mich auf's Experimentieren mit Knoten und deren Haltbarkeit. Vielleicht sollte ich auch lernen den FG im Dunkeln mit Lampe schnell zu binden. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. 
Oder ne BC mit FC als Hauptschnur und den Palomar am Snap.   
Habt nen schönen Tag und tolle Bilder wieder zokker !


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. September 2022)

Schöne Bilder zokker und immerhin kein Schneider.

Es ist Herbst, das lässt sich auch von den Temperaturen nicht mehr leugnen.
Morgen Abend werde ich mal eine Kurzsession auf Aal am Kanal machen.
Mal schauen ob ich noch weiß, wie rum man die (Stell)Angeln hält


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder zokker und immerhin kein Schneider.
> 
> Es ist Herbst, das lässt sich auch von den Temperaturen nicht mehr leugnen.
> Morgen Abend werde ich mal eine Kurzsession auf Aal am Kanal machen.
> Mal schauen ob ich noch weiß, wie rum man die (Stell)Angeln hält


Dann zieh dich nur warm an! Ich will am We auch ans Wasser, bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob nun Abends los und dann bis ca.1.00 oder um 4.00 aufstehen und von 5.00-12.00 angeln...


----------



## zokker (21. September 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## inextremo6 (21. September 2022)

Hi Zokker, endlich mal wieder n paar Bilder  und auch Live vom Wasser. Danke dir dafür.
Was ich in letzter Zeit, ab September gefangen habe, ist keines Bildes wert.Aber ich bleib dran, immerhin haben wir noch 5, 6 Wochen. Da geht bestimmt noch was....


----------



## zokker (21. September 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Hi Zokker, endlich mal wieder n paar Bilder  und auch Live vom Wasser. Danke dir dafür.
> Was ich in letzter Zeit, ab September gefangen habe, ist keines Bildes wert.Aber ich bleib dran, immerhin haben wir noch 5, 6 Wochen. Da geht bestimmt noch was....


Ach mir geht`s gar nicht mehr um die Aale, hab die Truhe voll und auch noch eingefrorenen Räucheraal vom letzten Jahr. 
Es ist einfach schön auf dem See zu übernachten und den Sonnenaufgang, den Morgennebel, die ganzen Vögel, die Natur zu erleben.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. September 2022)

Geht mir ähnlich, denn der Winter ist laaaang.
Seit ich in Schweden war fehlt mir ab u.zu mal die Motivation, war ein paar mal bei mir unten am Steg,  gefangen so gut wie nichts, aber trotzdem bis Sonnenaufgang gesessen.
Naja und Aale brauch ich auch nicht mehr, ein Drittel von 2021 liegen wartend auf Veredelung noch in der Truhe..
Nächste Woche geh ich nochmal auf Mecklenburgtour, hab es dieses Jahr noch nicht geschafft  mein altes Hausgewasser zu beangeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dann zieh dich nur warm an! Ich will am We auch ans Wasser, bin aber noch nicht sicher, ob nun Abends los und dann bis ca.1.00 oder um 4.00 aufstehen und von 5.00-12.00 angeln...


Ich nehm dir mal die Entscheidung ab: Von Freitag bis Sonntag angeln 

Ich überlege tatsächlich dieses WE auch nur von Samstags Morgens bis Abends auf Carp. Grund ist, dass ich nen neues Gewässer anfahre und ich keinen Plan habe, wie die Gegebenheiten da so sind. Bevor ich da mit dem ganzen Bumms am Freitag Abend stehe test ich lieber erstmal einen Tag so an und plane dann die nächste Session übers WE.


----------



## Rheinspezie (21. September 2022)

Moin, 
Komme gerade vom See... 
Heute war ich mal auf einen Hecht für die Küche aus , mit Option auf Barsch Beifang. 
Mit Barsch wurde es Nichts aber an einem neuen Platz jiggte ich munter drauf los, als die Schnur plötzlich zu schnell erschlaffte. 
OK, Fallbiss also die Rute hoch und die ging auch gleich schön krumm... 
Der Fisch ging mit einer guten Flucht direkt ins Kraut aber ich konnte ihn mit Zug und Geduld freikriegen. 
Noch 2 Fluchten, dann war der Kämpfer im kleinen Barsch Kescher. 

Gut genährter 73er Hecht , für die Küche...


----------



## Vanner (21. September 2022)

@ zokker

Krauten die bei euch immer so spät? Normalerweise findet sowas doch im Sommer statt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (21. September 2022)

Ich bin dann mal checken wat geht…


----------



## daci7 (21. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal checken wat geht…


Zieh gut was raus!


----------



## vonda1909 (21. September 2022)




----------



## vonda1909 (21. September 2022)

Vor einer halben Stunde DEK.
Schauen ob noch Aal geht


----------



## zokker (21. September 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> @ zokker
> 
> Krauten die bei euch immer so spät? Normalerweise findet sowas doch im Sommer statt.


jo immer um diese Zeit ... die wollen ja auch die nächsten Jahre was zu tun haben

vor 25 Jahre konnte man noch am Ufer des Kanals entlang gehen, Schilf gab es nur sehr wenig und Seerosen gar keine

das die Vegetation so explodiert ist liegt nur an der Überdüngung der umliegenden Nutzflächen ...


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2022)

Heydahoppsala der erste City Barsch ist da


----------



## Brutzel (22. September 2022)

....und ich dachte da kommt ein guter Aal . Nun sollte ich doch meine Rutenwahl überdenken. Die Stellfisch hatte mit die knapp 60 cm gut zu kämpfen.Welche Größe mag noch im Kanal umher schwimmen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2022)

Zwei Stück und ein Aland… Sonst kein Kontakt…
Feierabend…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2022)

Ich korrigiere, grad doch noch ne Buhne auf dem Rückweg mitgenommen und noch ein erwischt …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. September 2022)

Brutzel schrieb:


> ....und ich dachte da kommt ein guter Aal . Nun sollte ich doch meine Rutenwahl überdenken. Die Stellfisch hatte mit die knapp 60 cm gut zu kämpfen.Welche Größe mag noch im Kanal umher schwimmen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fettes Petri!!!
Aus dem RHK ist das doch schon ne schöne Überraschung !!!
Wahrscheinlich hören wir demnächst vom Rutendiebstahl bei den schlaffenden Ansitzern …


----------



## Brutzel (22. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri!!!
> Aus dem RHK ist das doch schon ne schöne Überraschung !!!
> Wahrscheinlich hören wir demnächst vom Rutendiebstahl bei den schlaffenden Ansitzern …


Danke schön!
Schlafen am RHK , zumindest Essener Strecke, geht ja man gar nicht. Bei den Schiffsverkehr wäre Rutenverlust vorprogrammiert. Zumindest auf freier Strecke. Morgen starte ich nächsten Versuch so zwei ,drei ü60 Aale hätte ich noch gerne .


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. September 2022)

Komme gerade rein... 
Nachdem sich gestern der Spitzenring meiner "HechtBarschAllroundSpinne" verabschiedet hat, musste ich ummontieren. 
Das Ziel war dieses Mal klar Barsch und ich habe eine leichte Sportexrute mit ca. 30g. Wg. montiert mit kleinem Gummikrebs. 
Im glasklaren Wasser konnte ich in einer relativ flachen Bucht Sonnenbärsche ziehen sehen... also mal abgejiggt. 
Nach dem Absinken des Köders gab es erstmal guten Bodenkontakt, bis  nach dem 3.Zupfer die leichte Spinnrute im Halbkreis stand inkl. der typischen BarschSchüttelei... 
Nach einem heftigen Drill tauchte er im Flachwasser auf... wieder so ein Bulle 

Das Ufer war flach-kiesig und bevor ich da mit dem Kescher rumstocher, hab' ich den Fisch glücklich gestrandet. 

Wieder deutlich über 1 Kilo und knapp 40cm...


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. September 2022)

Juchu, ich kann es noch .  
Am MLK mit stellfisch auf ein Taui


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. September 2022)

Das ist aber bisher der einzige Lichtblick. Nichtmal Bisse mehr. Und wir sitzen hier mit 4 Leuten


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. September 2022)

Wir packen ein. Konnte zwar gerade noch einen fangen, aber der muss erst noch Kategorie Räucheraal erreichen. Aber wenigstens Mal wieder los gewesen.


----------



## DenizJP (22. September 2022)

City Angeln macht zwar Laune aber herrje ist das ein Ködergrab

Nach 3 Fehlbissen und einem verlorenen Zander und 2 Barschen endlich erfolg!


----------



## hanzz (22. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zwei Stück und ein Aland… Sonst kein Kontakt…
> Feierabend…


So richtig kommen die Strolche noch nicht in Fahrt 

Petri allen zu den tollen Fischen 

Wieder schöne Bilder dabei


----------



## ragbar (23. September 2022)

Gestern abend gab es 2 Schwimmkrabben in meinen Fangkörben, und eine Makrele beim angeln.
Seeverhältnisse ließen mal ne Ausfahrt weiter raus ins tiefere zu,so nach 25min Fahrtzeit mit ca. 25kn.
Dort gibt es einige Wracks und Felsspitzen am Grund,die ich mal nach größeren Pollacks absuchen wollte.
Ein anderes Kleinboot war schon am Platz,so daß die Stelle wohl schon durch mehrmaliges Motorzünden+in die Drift stellen "verbrannt" war.
Also noch so rumgeangelt,nichts passiert,als eine Schule Delphine,ca. 15 Stück,in nächster Nähe zum Boot auftaucht und buckelt.
Für jemand,der das nicht alle Tage sieht wie ich,eine Freude,auch wenn ich dann wegen der Präsenz der Tiere nichts fange.
Versuche,die Delphine zu filmen mit der Kamera.

Nach einigen Minuten taucht eine Gruppe von Fischerbooten so um die 15m auf,6 Stück mit voller Fahrt zu irgendwelchen Fanggründen.
Die Delphine reagieren sofort und fangen an,das vorderste Fischerboot mit Sprüngen direkt am Bug zu begleiten.
Plötzlich hantieren 3 von den Typen an Bord mit einer Art Lanze rum,ca.5m lang,und stechen nach den Tieren,um sie zu verletzten oder zu töten.
Mir fiel die Story ein,die ich mal gelesen hatte,daß die Fischer meinen,daß die Delphine ihnen ihre Fische wegfressen und sie deshalb als Konkurrenten ansehen.
Ich hatte instant einen so dicken Hals ob dieser Szene,der jeden Kragen und Krawatte gesprengt hätte.
Im Leben hab ich noch nicht so eine Rohheit gegen Lebewesen aus niederen Beweggründen gesehen.
Obendrein bleibt das auch noch ungesühnt,weil die Fischer hier Heiligenstatus und Absolution genießen.
Absolut widerlich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> So richtig kommen die Strolche noch nicht in Fahrt



Alles mehr oder weniger nur Standfische… So dass die zwei-drei mal die Nacht reinziehen oder in Trupps unterwegs sind, ist noch nicht gegeben… Der große Fressrausch steht noch bevor …
Lass das Wasser noch etwas abkühlen und wenn die Brut gleichzeitig verschwindet fressen die auch Gummi …


----------



## kridkram (23. September 2022)

Heute früh war ich erst im Angelladen zum quatschen, Kaffee und natürlich bissel Tackle kaufen. Brauchte mal wieder kleine Bleiköpfe und weiße Gufis für Forellen. Auf dem Rückweg ran an den Fluss und los. Gab etliche Bafos bis so Mitte 20 und eine Rebo von 35cm.
Morgen haben wir vom Verein Nachtangeln. Wie es aussieht, passt das Wetter. Bin gespannt wieviel kommen und was so gefangen wird.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2022)

Wochenende!!!


----------



## Luis2811 (23. September 2022)

Wieder am Bach auf Forelle mit Köfi.


----------



## Luis2811 (23. September 2022)

Zwei Mal Zielfisch könnte überlistet werden, eine gierige 27er und eine schöne 46er Bachforelle.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2022)

Petri jkc . Karpfen?

Fahre morgen gegen 5 an nen kleinen neuen Teich vonner NWA. Tiefe nur ca 2m im Schnitt. Kenne den Tümpel noch gar nicht, aber mal gucken was in 12h so geht. Ist mal was ganz neues für mich. Bisher immer an 8m tiefen Baggerseen gefischt.


----------



## jkc (23. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Petri jkc . Karpfen?


Jou, der Bums liegt endlich.
Wollte mir Mühe geben und habe dann doch 2 Ruten geworfen.

Fische über ne Rinne rüber auf nen Waalbuckel. Für ins ganz flache reichte die Schnur leider nicht    also liegen zwei auf ca. 2,5 und 3,5m, die dritte mit Tigernusstürmchen auf 2m.

Ich bin gespannt...
Letztes Jahr zu der Zeit war ok, aber Kraut steht ganz anders dieses Jahr.
Wetterlage ist gar nicht schlecht meine ich, bisschen Wind wäre gut, aber zumindest ist die Nacht deutlich milder als die letzten.

Grüße und viel Erfolg da draußen.


----------



## Vanner (23. September 2022)

Dann mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## feko (23. September 2022)

Ja bin auch mal seit längerem wieder draußen. 
Kumpel schon n Tag vorher draußen. 
Fängt natürlich nix.
Ich komm dazu Und zack n 130 er wels auf n boilie. 
Nach nicht mal 3 Stunden. 
Aber karpfen der Zielfisch. 
Mal sehen. 
Viel Petri allen


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2022)

Ende September 
Die Aale werden wieder richtig dick


----------



## jkc (23. September 2022)

Das ist kein Aal.

Dem fehlt vorne das Geweih.  

Petri


----------



## DenizJP (23. September 2022)

Gottseidank rechtzeitig bemerkt………


----------



## feko (23. September 2022)

Ui Beifang .
Petri


----------



## hanzz (23. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 418984
> 
> Wochenende!!!


Dein cooler Hund guckt wie "Können wir nicht zu Hause bleiben?"  
Aber er kuschelt sich ja wieder gut ein. 
Viel Erfolg, auch allen anderen da draußen. 
Ich komme frühestens Sonntag los. 
Wird aber ne Kanal Spinn CRig Tour. 
Mal schauen ob die Herbst Barsche mal langsam Bock haben. 
Nächste Woche solls auf Barben gehen. 
Soll zwar Scheiss Wetter werden, aber bei dem Wetter haben wir die letzten Jahre fast immer 70+ Barben gefangen. 
Pegel sagt mir zwar nicht zu, aber man kann es sich ja nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Seele (23. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gottseidank rechtzeitig bemerkt………
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419029


Petri zum kapitalen Seeigel....


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Kein einziger Aalbiss

Ich glaube die Saison ist gelaufen


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kein einziger Aalbiss
> 
> Ich glaube die Saison ist gelaufen


Nix da, bis spät in den Oktober, evtl. sogar November kann es Sinn machen.


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Nicht in Hessen 

Hier ist Aal ab 1.10 zu leider


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Angeln ist so geil und unglaublich. 
Ich wollte gerade schreiben, "jetzt geht's hier in die heiße Phase".
Bin ich nicht mehr zu gekommen.
Ich müsste echt mal nachgucken, der Biss kam auf 5 Minuten genau zur selben Zeit wie letztes Jahr.
Und auch unfassbar wie kampfstark die hier sind. Auf 100m nimmt der erstmal Schnur und dann noch mehrmals 20 bis 25m, 3,5Lbs Rute im Halbkreis.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und worauf?




Tigernussies - beste
N alter Spigler mit knapp 13,5kg, auch sehr geil, da Schuppis hier deutlich in der Überzahl.




Dürfte eigentlich auch nicht der einzige bleiben, Futter liegt noch genug und gerade ist ein Fisch gesprungen...

Grüße


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Also ich weiß nicht.
Ich bin platt und habe...dring, dring... geht's gerade Telefon.
1 Minute am Quatschen und es piept schon wieder, einfach unfassbar.


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Also neuer Versuch.
Ich bin platt, inzwischen zum Quadrat.
Hab schon versucht ne Weile Ruhe einkehren zu lassen.
So gegen 2 Uhr gibt's nen Biss und ich wäre fast gespult worden. Sind ja nur noch 20, 30m Schnur drauf oder so.
Als ich den Fisch stoppen kann sind's nur noch 3, 4 Klänge. Sie wollen partout nicht über das tiefe Wasser, sondern ins Kraut. Auf 100m Entfernung wälzt sich der Fisch an der Oberfläche. Irgendwann hängt nen fetter Busch Kraut in der Schnur und ich merke die Bewegung des Fisches nur noch wenn er kräftig mit dem Kopf schlägt, aber es geht Zentimeter für Zentimeter in die richtige Richtung.
Wie der Rücken vor dem Kescher auftaucht ist der erste Gedanke "das könnte nen 30kg Fisch sein", der zweite "Flex ihn direkt beim ersten Versuch weg ohne zu patzen, kein Plan was passiert wenn der nochmal wach wird und an der fetten Krautfahne Vollgas gibt".
Und schwupps war er im Netz.
Biggi und PB mit Abstand, soviel war bei dem Anblick schon klar.




Es sind aber keine 30kg sondern 200g weniger.








Hab dann die Rute schnell wieder reingescheuert und wie gesagt versucht runter zu kommen.
Da ruft nen Kollege an um zu beglückwünschen.
Telefonat dauert aber wie oben steht nur eine Minute, dann muss ich abbrechen.
Hab nen Piepen im anderen Ohr.
Wieder ein bockiger Gegner, aber zumindest kommt er relativ zügig zum Ufer und tobt dann über dem tiefen Wasser.
Als er im Kescher ist sag ich schnell bescheid, dass alles gut gegangen ist und schätze so 19, 20kg.
Der sah so klein aus.




Waren dann aber doch 24kg.
Muss ich sagen worauf?

Die Boilieruten so:




Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem. Ich wollte eigentlich morgen früh moven. 

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2022)

Einfach unfassbare Fische, bin schon etwas neidisch. Petri auf jeden Fall, da geht ja dann noch einiges! Biste wieder am Fluss?


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. September 2022)

DenizJP  der jkc  fängt viel größere und dickere Aale als Du ohne Geweih  
Petri Ihr Maschinen


----------



## feko (24. September 2022)

Wahnsinn jkc was du so alles raus haust.
Großen Respekt


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. September 2022)

Petri allen (PB-) Fängern


----------



## feko (24. September 2022)

Na will ich mal nicht so sein und eine Momentaufnahme der jetzigen Situation zeigen


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2022)

Herzlich dickes Petri jkc 
Wahnsinn.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ende September
> Die Aale werden wieder richtig dick
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419025


Wie er sich freut


----------



## Riesenangler (24. September 2022)

Nach Monaten mal wieder auf Hechtjagd.


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Biste wieder am Fluss?


Petri Dank Leute, aber nein, aber eigentlich wollte ich jetzt dahin. 
Kam zum Glück nichts mehr, nur bisschen Brassengepiepe, aber keine hängen geblieben.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem. Ich wollte eigentlich morgen früh moven.



Ich würd bleiben egal ob was geht oder nicht


Gruß Frank


----------



## Riesenangler (24. September 2022)

Heute morgen eine Etage höher.


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Ja Du weißt aber auch nicht, was hier über Tag los ist.
Erfahrungsgemäß bringt die 2te Nacht weniger, vermutlich nur einen Biss aber, den kann ich am anderen Platz auch haben und über Tag komplett Chillout und Möglichkeit auf Raubfisch zu angeln.
Nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es hier nochmal ein richtiges Schwein ist ist um Welten höher...
Aber ja, der Verstand sagt auch bleiben, aber mein Herz wünscht sich in die Ferne, bei jedem verzogenen Fifi der am Schirmzelt schnuppert ein Stückchen mehr.
Maybe i should unleash the Beast.


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Na was sagt ihr.
Habe mal 2 Rollen neu bespult, kann man ja nicht auf sich sitzen lassen sowas.
Farbe nennt sich glaube ich Augenkrebs.
Voll amateurhaft habe ich sowohl gestern beim auslegen, wie auch jetzt beim bespulen übersehen, dass eine ne tiefere 5500er Spule ist.

Grüße


----------



## Niklas32 (24. September 2022)

Dickes Petri jkc was für eine Traumnacht bei dir und Wahnsinnsfische. Die hast du dir verdient.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2022)

Lol wtf. Nachdem ich heut morgen erst an nem mini Teich war und da schon ne Bude stand bin ich recht schnell zu nem anderen See gefahren den ich auch noch nicht kannte.

Schaut was grad gebissen hat... Hätte mir lieber nen richtigen Karpfen gewünscht aber egal, immerhin direkt was gefangen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. September 2022)

Seit um 16.00 bin ich auch am Wasser. Ebengrade, wo ich das lAngelplatzfoto gemacht habe,  kommt mitten auf der Wiese ein Geländewagen vorbei, mit 2 Männern drin. Dachte erst an Fischereiaufsicht, war dann aber der Jagdpächter mit seinem Sohn.
Fragt mich, ob ich im Verein bin... Ich so: "Aber selbstverständlich!"

Dann erzählte er mir, daß er gerade bei einer Kontrolle von 3 osteuropäischen Anglern, die 1. kein Wort Deutsch sprachen/verstanden, festgestellt hat, das alle drei keine Angelpapiere dabei hatten und somit auf frischer Tat beim Schwarzangeln angetroffen wurden (mit 6 Ruten).

Er forderte die auf, zusammenzupacken uns zu verschwinden, was die auch taten. Ich gab dem Jagdpächter noch die Telefonnummern von unserem 1. Vorsitzenden und dem 1.Gewässerwart, wir sprachen noch etwas über Wiesenchampignons und wünschten uns noch einen schönen Abend..

Eine Fischereiaufsicht hätte da wohl anders reagiert...


----------



## zokker (24. September 2022)

Ich angle zwar nicht aber auf dem Wasser. 
Wir fahren ins Moortheater.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2022)

Krasse Story und ein Glück, dass die erwischt wurden. So ein Pack gibt's leider überall zuhauf


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Boilies funktionieren auch.
Erneut Telefonbiss. Lol


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. September 2022)

Ich sollte öfters telefonieren   

Petruschka! Biste doch am See geblieben, wa? Ich wäre aber auch auf Daibl komm raus nach so ner Nacht nicht gemoved


----------



## jkc (24. September 2022)

Ne, bin nicht gemoved, kann zwar die andere Stelle auch nur relativ selten befischen, aber da hat man auch immer das Risiko gar nicht fischen zu können wegen zuviel Kraut in der Strömung und wenn Du dann umziehst und gar nicht fischen kannst - Höchststrafe.  
Arbeit ist getan, Marker gestellt, die drei Ruten drauf geworfen und dann beim einsammeln der Marker vom Boot drauf gefüttert. 
Alle Ruten liegen jetzt aber flacher 2,5m.
Jetzt heißt es warten.

Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. September 2022)

Bei mir regnets sich grad ein, rechne aber mit einer wärmeren, aber nassen Nacht... Hoffentlich hat der Jagdpächter die Personalien von den 3 Schwarzanglern festgestellt!  Konnte noch beobachten, wie die von dannen zogen, gefangen habe se wohl nix...

Bin hier an der Regnitz auch noch nie kontrolliert worden, jedenfalls war der Jagdpächter zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort!

Rechne jeden Augenblick mit einem Biß auf Wurm, war eigentlich fast immer so, wenn ich im AB was schreibe... 
Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil!


----------



## Vanner (24. September 2022)

@ jkc
Petri die den dicken Teilen und zum neuen PB. Hast ja wieder ganz gut zugeschlagen, Respekt.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (24. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 419108
> 
> Boilies funktionieren auch.
> Erneut Telefonbiss. Lol


Öhm,

gib uns doch mal deine Telefonnr. wir rufen dich dann alle  fünf Minuten mal an..... da brauchst keine Muckibude mehr wa? 

Perti Heil Grussen Michael


----------



## DenizJP (24. September 2022)

Weiter gehts


----------



## kridkram (24. September 2022)

So, erstes Feedback vom Vereinsnachtangeln. Offizieller Start war 15 Uhr. Ich war so gegen 11 draußen, schon mal tot aufschließen und Angelplatz einrichten. Kurz vor 3 Ruten rein, 1x Tauwurm und 1x Boillie. Paar Angler meinten, erst in der Nacht gehen Karpfen. Da unsere Talsperre noch nicht voll ist, hat man bis auf weiteres ein Raubfischangelverbot ausgesprochen. Ca halb 4 bin ich am "Verpflegungspoint" so 100m von meinen Angeln, als ich gerufen werde.
Sie hätten bei mir einen Fisch raus geholt und ich solle ihn mir selber anschauen. 
Bin natürlich sofort hin und was soll ich sagen..... neuer PB im Kescher. 
Ein Barsch von 40cm, sehr fein. 
Das war bis jetzt auch der einzige gescheite Fisch bei ca 20 Anglern, mal sehen was die Nacht noch bringt


----------



## jkc (25. September 2022)

Ernsthaft?  alle Karpfen weg?




Ne, vor ner guten Stunde ist noch ein richtiges Schwein auf dem Futter gesprungen, aber bisher nur einzelne Pieper und der oben.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. September 2022)

Bei mir geht seit Stunden gar nichts mehr, bis jetzt nur diese Einzelgänger-Grundel... Denke, die Bisse und Fische kommen wieder, wenns hell wird...


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. September 2022)

Um die Uhrzeit ein denkwürdiger Fisch !


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. September 2022)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit ein denkwürdiger Fisch !


Da hast du Recht!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2022)

Bin mal wieder für paar Stunden anner alten Ziegelei. Leider ist der Tümpel krass verkrautet, dadurch ist hier natürlich sau viel Fisch drinne. Sowohl Karpfen als auch echt.

Letztes Jahr hat ich hier ne krasse Session, auch morgens. 6 Läufe in 6 Stunden. Allerdings angel ich hier direkt IM Kraut mit Heli-Rig. Das geht zwar, aber wenn einer beißt muss man halt derbe durchs Kraut pumpen wodurch man auch Fische verliert

Aber irgendwie geht das, zwar nicht die geilste Angelei, aber wat macht man nicht alles für Fisch. Mal schaun ob die Fische heut wieder hier am Spot sind. Immer fängt man hier auch nicht, aber wo ist das schon so


----------



## feko (25. September 2022)

Ein kräftiger Guss. 
Zum Glück vorher noch die Ruten scharf gemacht. 
Einen Fisch hab ich gestern noch verloren. 
Vermute n kleineren wels.
Lg


----------



## DenizJP (25. September 2022)

Petri an alle 

Bin seit ner Stunde am Wasser nahe Fulda 
Das Gewässer ist relativ klar und nur teils trüb.

Aber anhaltender leichter Regen.

Seele bisher kein Kontakt aber ich brech ab und mach Pause. Die Forellen mag es ja nicht stören aber ich bin pitschnass xD

PS: Tipps auf die Bafos bei leichtem Regen?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. September 2022)

Heute Morgen gab's noch ein kleines Highlight: Ein Eisvogel hat mich besucht und sich auf meine Ruten gesetzt, sogar 2 x! Erst kurz auf die rechte, die seinem "Ansitzzweig" am nächsten war, dann hat er die linke als seinen "Hochsitz" auserkoren...  Ich habe nicht gewagt, mich zu bewegen oder nach meinem Handy zu suchen... 

Aber so ein schöner Anblick!  Da waren zwei Fischer unter sich...  Soetwas passiert einem Angler vielleicht 1x im Leben! 
Sonst fliegt der kleine Vogel immer so schnell vorbei, doch diesmal hat er mir Glück mitgebracht 
Etwa nach 10 min., wo er wieder weggeflogen ist, gab's einen Hammer Einschlag auf meine linke Rute, der Fisch ist voll in den Freilauf gegangen... 
Er mußte groß sein, sehr groß! Er versuchte, links in Uferhindernisse hineinzuschwimmen, wovon ich ihn Gottseidank abhalten konnte. 

Nach einem spannenden Drill konnte ich diesen Kameraden einnetzen! An dieser Kombo und aus diesem Gewässer bis jetzt mein erster und größter Schuppi, übrigens der beste Fisch überhaupt in diesem Jahr! 

73 cm hatte er....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2022)

Petruschka! 

Aber der beste Fisch in diesem Jahr? War dein Jahr so mies? Nicht das der Fisch schlecht ist, im Gegenteil, aber deine Aussage klingt ja nicht so berauschend


----------



## Forelle74 (25. September 2022)

Ein gemütlicher Ansitz bei leichtem Nieselregen. 
Mal schaun was geht? 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Grüße Michi


----------



## kridkram (25. September 2022)

Nachtangeln beendet, Bilanz nicht berauschend. Es gab drei Spiegler von 75 und 2x 67cm, einen Aussteiger der selben Größenordnung, sowie paar Brassen und Plötzen kein Aal.
Trotzdem eine schöne Veranstaltung, Wetter hat super gepasst bei uns, Verpflegung wie immer topp, Kaffee und Kuchen nachmittags, abends Roster und Wiegebraten mit Semmeln oder Kartoffelsalat und morgens Kaffee und Wiener sowie Restroster.


----------



## jkc (25. September 2022)

Hier gab's auch noch einen die Nacht.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Jetzt dann der riesige Spaß alles ins Auto zu bekommen.


----------



## Seele (25. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> 
> Bin seit ner Stunde am Wasser nahe Fulda
> Das Gewässer ist relativ klar und nur teils trüb.
> ...



Jetzt wie sieht es aus bei dir? Ging nichts?


----------



## DenizJP (25. September 2022)

Das einzige was ich vorweisen kann….

42er Döbel


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. September 2022)

Gucki lucki wat geht …


----------



## ragbar (26. September 2022)

Gestern abend Kurzsession von 18-20.30
Viel Betrieb aufm Wasser,aufgrund des Wetters. Alle üblichen Stellen durch abwechselndes Beharken und An-und Abfahren anderer Boote verbrannt.
Mal neue Ecken angesteuert: funzte.
Das Wasser hat sich aufgrund der guten Wetterlage aufgeklart,unüblich zu der Jahreszeit.
Es wird nach Sonnenuntergang beim reinfahren schon frisch,hab die Mütze rausgeholt.
3x Woba,einer ging mit, für heute abend schön in Salzkruste gegart.


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2022)

War gestern Abend erneut am Main 

Momentan läuft es

3 Zander und 4 Barsche


----------



## Riesenangler (26. September 2022)

Moinsen.



Nichts, nicht mal nen Zupfer. Scheiß Jahr.


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Gucki lucki wat geht …


Und wie ist es gelaufen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. September 2022)

Ich schreibe lieber nichts, sonst sind morgen alle am Wasser …


----------



## hanzz (26. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe lieber nichts, sonst sind morgen alle am Wasser …


Also zweistellig


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich schreibe lieber nichts, sonst sind morgen alle am Wasser …


mom ich muss noch schnell volltanken!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> mom ich muss noch schnell volltanken!


Könnt ich dir sehr empfehlen aber bei dir haben die doch auch gebissen …


----------



## DenizJP (26. September 2022)

naja.... bei mir ist die Größe noch ausbaufähig...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. September 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> naja.... bei mir ist die Größe noch ausbaufähig...




Das wär ja auch was für den Ferkelfahnder....


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das wär ja auch was für den Ferkelfahnder....


Ja wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen mehr?
Die Ehrung des Boardferkels war doch eine lustige Geschichte


----------



## hanzz (27. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ja wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen mehr?
> Die Ehrung des Boardferkels war doch eine lustige Geschichte


Jo. Könnte mal wieder eingeführt werden


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. September 2022)

Wäre auch dafür…

Um nochmal zum Thema Aal zurückzukommen, wer hat den längsten dieses Jahr …


----------



## sprogoe (27. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dafür…
> 
> Um nochmal zum Thema Aal zurückzukommen, wer hat den längsten dieses Jahr …


Die Schwarzen natürlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ja wieso gibt es eigentlich keinen mehr?



Kannst du machen wenn du Bock hast.


----------



## zokker (27. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wäre auch dafür…
> 
> Um nochmal zum Thema Aal zurückzukommen, wer hat den längsten dieses Jahr …


Na Paul 
inextremo6


----------



## inextremo6 (27. September 2022)

Der Aal JA, mit 1,05m, aber ansonsten kann ich da leider nicht ganz mithalten und das ist auch gut so
Nochmal zur Aufrischung


----------



## daci7 (27. September 2022)

Wie die Kenner hier wissen: nicht auf die Länge des Aales kommt es an, sondern wie man damit umgeht. 




















Brataal zum Beispiel ist ein häufig unterschätzer Umgang.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2022)

Erstes Mal Hunte


----------



## kridkram (27. September 2022)

Heute hab ich den Forellen nachgestellt, raus kam ua eine Bafo von 51cm und 1,5kg.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. September 2022)

Alter Schwede - ein TRAUM !!!

Dickes Petri !!!

R.S.


----------



## Niklas32 (27. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Könnte mal wieder eingeführt werden





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kannst du machen wenn du Bock hast.


Muss das hier mal einfügen, damit es nich verloren geht



Der Christian schrieb:


> Sehr schon , wenn die Finger stinken ist die Welt in Ordnung zweit Tage schufte. Dann geht es los


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2022)

Komme grad vom Wasser


Ich versuche einen 4“ Keitech Easy Shiner mit 14 gr Jig im Main zu jiggen.

Dann der Einschlag! Endlich mal ein größerer  Zander! Und wie er bockig ist!!

Als der Fisch dann nach oben kommt der Adrenalinschub. Ein Barsch!

Natürlich lasse ich meinen Kescher im Dornengestrüpp fallen.. aber ich bin ja inzwischen geübt darin mitten in der Nacht in den Main zu steigen.

Nach dem 4. Versuch konnte ich ihn dann per Hand landen

Mein neuer Barsch PB mit 51 cm


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. September 2022)

Schöne Belohnung für deine Ausdauer DenizJP !
Dickes Petri Alder


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2022)

Danke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2022)

DenizJP Nimm mal ne zweite Rute mit, bin nächste Woche auf der Light and Building in Frankfurt, dann zuppeln wa paar Zettis inner Pause


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. September 2022)

Dicker neee Superdickbarsch... Wahnsinn 

Fettes Petri zum Kapitalen!!! 

R. S.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. September 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Der Aal JA, mit 1,05m, aber ansonsten kann ich da leider nicht ganz mithalten und das ist auch gut so
> Nochmal zur Aufrischung
> 
> 
> ...


Worauf hast du den gefangen, Tauwurm oder Köfi? Mich würde auch das Gewicht von dieser Schlange interessieren....


----------



## inextremo6 (28. September 2022)

*Der mit dem Fisch tan*zt
*Worauf hast du den gefangen, Tauwurm oder Köfi? Mich würde auch das Gewicht von dieser Schlange interessieren....*
Auf Tauwurm,ist aber schon 6 Wochen her.Gewicht weiss ich leider nicht.
In den letzten 8 Jahren gabs bei mir genau 22 Grossaale zw.92 und 1,05m,
davon 21 komischerweise auf Tauwurm,  geht natürlich nur dort,wo sich der Weissfischbestand in Grenzen hält.......
Im 80er Bereich ist es etwas anders,da hält es sich fast die Wage.
Zum Glück gibt es bei uns keine Grundeln, naja und Weissfisch ist  Nachts auch nicht so stark vertreten.


----------



## hanzz (28. September 2022)

Fettes Petri DenizJP 
Klasse Fisch
Ein Traum


----------



## DUSpinner (28. September 2022)

DenizJP_*: schöner Barsch. Größe kommt bloß nicht rüber. Fotografieren musste noch üben. ;-) Tipp: einen sehr kleinen Spinner oder Kunstköder neben den Barsch legen ...*_


----------



## Mescalero (28. September 2022)

Oder vorhalten mit ausgestreckten Armen und fast ausgekugelten Schultern. 

Petri DenizJP zum Dickfisch! Herrlicher Barsch.


----------



## DenizJP (28. September 2022)

Jo
Die Tücken des alleine fotografierens xD


----------



## Mefourlauber (28. September 2022)

Na ja, es ist ja auch eine Hand als Masstab dabei 
Fettes Petri zum Traumbarsch! Ich brauche gerade 3 Barsche um die 50 zu knacken …


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. September 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oder vorhalten mit ausgestreckten Armen und fast ausgekugelten Schultern.



Im Fachjargon "dieteln" oder auch "veiteln" genannt.


----------



## Kay1 (28. September 2022)

Hamburg Alster


----------



## ragbar (29. September 2022)

Gestern abend bei ner Bf6 Nullnummer gedreht.

 Ordentlich Dünung da,aber nicht so schlimm,daß ich Kaffee und Butterkuchen (Kouign Ammann,so ne Art Blätterteig-Butterkuchen hier in der Bretagne) an Bord ausfallen lassen muß wg. K(o)tzgefahr because : "Maladie de Mer"

Nach etlichen Windrichtungs-Drehern gibt es Wind aus Ost,die Luft weht dann  über Land und alles riecht nach Viehkacke,weil die Landwirte wg.erhöhten Düngemittelpreisen verschärft nach alter Art ihre Felder düngen.

Dünung+Ostwind-Nullnummer kenn ich hier schon.

Wär nicht so schlimm, wenn nicht einer der neueren Berufsfischer hier alles hundertmeterweit mit seinen Scheiß-Wandnetzen bis unter die Oberfläche im 7m Tiefenbereich zuknallen würde.

Stellt 2 kleine Bojen hin,dann sind dazwischen auf mehrere 100m nur noch die kleinen braunen Auftreiber zu sehen,die das Netz hochziehen.
Da willste nicht reinfahren und dann bei 1-1.5m Dünung im Flachwasser drinhängen.
Dementsprechend abgebrochen,weil der Abf*ckfaktor dann zu hoch wurde.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (29. September 2022)

Immer noch hartes Brot an der Maas. Letzte Woche hatte ich zwei kleinere Zander..45 und 50cm, mache da aber keine Fotos mehr von.
Heute war ich nochmal los, 1 Biss, aber dafür ein ordentlicher 66iger, der durfte auch mit.
An der Oberfläche war es wie bekloppt am rauben, paar Zander waren eindeutig zu hören. Das andere keine Ahnung, vielleicht richtig große Barsche oder wer weiß sogar Wels, Hecht auf jeden Fall nicht.
Ich hatte das Anfang letzter Woche schon mal, aber am Band bekam ich die nicht, hatte auch mein Wobbler Rute nicht dabei


----------



## laraque (29. September 2022)

Bis gerade eben mit der Spinrute und den 2'er Easy Shiner unterwegs gewesen. Ergebnis 5 kleine Barsche zwischen 15 und 20 cm und einen 20er Döbel.
Hab die Köder das erste mal getestet und für gut befunden. Der Ausflug war definitiv förderlich für's Vertrauen in Ausrüstung, Köder und Technik.
Die 3 er stehen schon auf meiner Wunschliste.

Leider ohne Bilder, da ich immer noch auf mein neues Handy warte...


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Gestern abend bei ner Bf6 Nullnummer gedreht.


6Bft? Mit Deinem roten Gummiboot? Da hatte ich im 6m Alukahn mit etwa 1m Freibord und 50ps am Heck nen Unterwäschewechsel nötig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2022)

So, mal gucken was geht. Obwohls in der Woche ist stehen hier schon wieder Buden en Masse  . Der Typ hier links neben mir haut morgen früh ab, dann kann ich meine Ruten besser legen. Aktuell fischt er an der Insel, daher kann ich die erste Nacht nicht so geile Spots befischen.

Hier ist gut Karpfen drinne und einige große Waller. Aber der Angeldruck ist für die 5ha hier enorm, mal gucken ob bis Sonntag was geht.


----------



## silverfish (29. September 2022)

Na denne hau rin Vincent ! Viel Petri !


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

Genau mein Fall sowas 
Viel Erfolg. Ich mache mich auch mal auf den Weg, die Jungs bei Laune halten und ne Spinne geht auch mit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2022)

Auf jeden Fall wirds langsam richtig schattig. Krass wie kalt es inzwischen ist


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

Jou. Einstellige Nächte. Aber soll wohl nochmal etwas wärmer werden.




So'n Angelhund hat's echt nicht leicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> So'n Angelhund hat's echt nicht leicht.



Der erlebt wenigstens etwas.
Was muss so'n Couch-Deko-Hund über sein Leben denken?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou. Einstelligen Nächte. Aber soll wohl nochmal etwas wärmer werden.
> Anhang anzeigen 419720
> 
> So'n Angelhund hat's echt nicht leicht.


Wie reagiert der wenn du ein Fisch im Drill hast, fiebert der mit ???
Vom Kumpel der Hund merkt und reagiert jedes Mal wenn ein Fisch im Drill ist…Sonst sitzt der aufmerksam nur daneben…
Ist immer voll lustig …


----------



## Riesenangler (29. September 2022)

Ganz entspannt Köfis stippen.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. September 2022)

Nichts. Aber gepflegt Raubfische versucht zu angeln.


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie reagiert der wenn du ein Fisch im Drill hast, fiebert der mit ???
> Vom Kumpel der Hund merkt und reagiert jedes Mal wenn ein Fisch im Drill ist…Sonst sitzt der aufmerksam nur daneben…
> Ist immer voll lustig …


Interessiert sie gar nicht. Die Schäferhundin davor war dann auch immer aufgeregt.


----------



## Kay1 (29. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie reagiert der wenn du ein Fisch im Drill hast, fiebert der mit ???
> Vom Kumpel der Hund merkt und reagiert jedes Mal wenn ein Fisch im Drill ist…Sonst sitzt der aufmerksam nur daneben…
> Ist immer voll lustig …


Mein Jack Russel hat immer fast einen Herzinfarkt bekommen wenn ich einen Fisch gefangen habe. Bei allem was ich beim Angeln gemacht habe, hat er mir ganz genau auf die Finger gesehen. Ich bin mir sicher dass er viel darum gegeben hätte, wenn er Hände gehabt hätte


----------



## jkc (29. September 2022)

Lol

Es sollte der letzte Wurf sein, noch Platz 3x anzujiggen und boom.




104 und 3x in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen.  

Jetzt hänge ich noch 15 Minuten dran.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2022)

Grad hochgeschreckt, einige Pieper gehabt die mich geweckt haben. Brasse oder Fehlbiss.

Kurz ein qualmen und dann weiterpennen


----------



## ragbar (30. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> 6Bft? Mit Deinem roten Gummiboot?


Oh ja-darum ja  Gummi.
Zwar ne Klasse drüber,aber hey;





 Hab kein Problem mit nasser Unterwäsche- Wathose und nochmal Gummi,Friesennerz sei Dank.

Gestern abend gab es 2 Wölfe und einen Lippfisch. Ein Wolf und der Lippfisch kommt mit,der andere Woba zurück,trotz Maß.
Etliche Bisse versemmelt,der Wind macht effektive Präsentation und Kontrolle echt schwer,hab meinen größten Driftanker eingesetzt,um überhaupt angeln zu können.
Ankern ist hier ja nicht wg.Verlustgefahr des Ankers durch Felsen und Algen.


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wie reagiert der wenn du ein Fisch im Drill hast, fiebert der mit ???
> Vom Kumpel der Hund merkt und reagiert jedes Mal wenn ein Fisch im Drill ist…Sonst sitzt der aufmerksam nur daneben…
> Ist immer voll lustig …


Mein Hund war nur einmal mit zum Angeln. Ich hatte echt Angst, dass er stirbt! Vor Langeweile. Hat sich maximal für das Köderbrot interessiert und für die Enten, Fisch fand sie total boring.


----------



## kridkram (30. September 2022)

Kollege sein Hund ist auch immer mit von der Partie, wo erlaubt. Er ist Karpfenfreak und macht eigentlich nur mehrtages Touren. 
Wenn bei dem die Rolle läuft steht er schon stramm daneben und dann wird genau beobachtet. Bellen und hüpfen ist nur, wenn er es erlaubt bekommt. 
Super anzusehen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2022)

Die Fische hier sind zwar durchschnittlich nicht so groß, aber dafür umso kampfstärker. Was für ein Drill  

Hatte sich fast festgeschwommen, hing schon kurz im Holz


----------



## DenizJP (30. September 2022)

Petri 
Ich geh heute erneut an den Main 

Mal schauen was geht


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)

Die Rheinbarben wollen nicht. 
Aber dafür die Nasen und n Kleiner


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. September 2022)

Petri, fettes Rotauge


----------



## Mescalero (30. September 2022)

Du holst ganz schön was raus, fettes Petri!


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)

Petri Dank 
Grad noch n paar Rotaugen von dem Kaliber 





Und dann pack ich zusammen und da geht die Rute noch vorn 
Abschluss Fisch für heut 





War ein schöner Tag am Rhein. 
Allen da draußen ein fettes Petri 
Holt was raus.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)




----------



## kridkram (30. September 2022)

Soo, Forellensaison beendet. Hab noch einige Bafos erwischt, 2 durften mit. Eine ist 39 die Andere 35 cm.


----------



## silverfish (30. September 2022)

Petri Hanzz ! Schöne Strecke


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)

Da war wohl noch ne Zährte dabei. 
Nasen waren die mit roten Flossen und die Zährte ohne 
Hier nochmal im Vergleich 
Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2022)

Petri Leute, Spätschicht ist abfahrbereit. 





Schon ganz schön gut am blasen.
Aber bis der Regen einsetzen soll habe ich noch paar Stunden Zeit und dann hoffentlich alles stehen.


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2022)

Kemenate steht, 2 Ruten liegen, wo? Kein Plan, ich sehe nix, ich höre nix, ich fühle nix. Außer Sturm von schräg vorne.

Bei der dritten gehe ich zwecks Wurfweite noch auf 40er Schnur runter, dann wird ja wohl irgendeine passend liegen. Immerhin sollten sie aktiv sein und ich habe mich für die richtige Futtertaktik entschieden, war nämlich vor paar Stunden schonmal hier und hab den Platz abgestreut, spart mir den Heckmeck jetzt bei dem Wind...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2022)

Fuck boys, grad übelsten Take gehabt. Bin zur Rute gestürmt wie ein kranker, aufgenommen, kurz Kontakt gehabt und zack im Holz...

Kurz gewartet, nix. Dann am Ufer lang um nen anderen Winkeln zu bekommen aber ließ sich nichts machen. Dann Bremse zu und nach hinten gegangen. Als er dann los war war soweit alles ok. Haken noch scharf, Vorfach in Ordnung, nix abgerissen aber Fisch weg.

Schade! Montage liegt wieder


----------



## DenizJP (1. Oktober 2022)

Bissel die Innenstadt unsicher machen


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2022)

Regen geht jetzt los, aber die lange Rute lag schonmal richtig.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (1. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin vorm Regen und Sturm geflohen..aber 1nen 60iger Zander konnte ich noch landen.
Den habe ich auf gejiggter Posenmontage mit Köderfisch gefangen, total verrückt das der nicht los gelassen hat. Habe dann sofort angeschlagen und im Maulwinkel gehakt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2022)

Junge, es schüttet hier grad wie aus Eimern plus heftiger Sturm


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Oktober 2022)

Voll ins schlechte Wetter gekommen, 
Starker Wind und eisiger Regen, bin in H. Bremen an der Weser. 
2 Untermassige, 1 guten verloren, eine kleine Güster... Und wenigstens ein 47er Brataal erwischt. 
Extremer Wetter Umschwung, musste abbrechen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2022)

Morgen wirds zum Glück wieder besser, kann man wenigstens vernünftig einpacken


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Voll ins schlechte Wetter gekommen,
> Starker Wind und eisiger Regen, bin in H. Bremen an der Weser.
> 2 Untermassige, 1 guten verloren, eine kleine Güster... Und wenigstens ein 47er Brataal erwischt.
> Extremer Wetter Umschwung, musste abbrechen...


Petr Jung. Haste den auch vor dem 1.10 entnommen   .

Schön Mal wieder was von der Weser zu hören. War selber zu wenig da dieses Jahr. Aber bald kommen die Platten


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Morgen wirds zum Glück wieder besser, kann man wenigstens vernünftig einpacken


Wetter ist doch porno.  
Morgen wird gemoved, an die Stelle die ich letzte Woche ausgelassen habe.
Bei mir schubsen gerade irgendwelche Nervensägen am Köder rum, ist hier jeden Morgen so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2022)

Wie zu viel kaltes Wasser für den flachen Tümpel hier


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da war wohl noch ne Zährte dabei.
> Nasen waren die mit roten Flossen und die Zährte ohne
> Hier nochmal im Vergleich
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> ...


Hallo,

ja, Zährte oder auch Rußnase genannt. Ist auch etwa hochrückiger als die Nase. Fleisch deutlich besser als das der Nase.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (1. Oktober 2022)

Besser als Nase?
Ich fand das Fleisch der Nasen schon lecker. Sah auch zartrosa aus.Habe aber nur geräucherte Nasen probiert.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Besser als Nase?
> Ich fand das Fleisch der Nasen schon lecker. Sah auch zartrosa aus.Habe aber nur geräucherte Nasen probiert.


Hallo,

ja. Habe ich auch nur geräuchert probiert, so Mitte der 1970er Jahre in Slowenien. Im Unterlauf der Krka gabs da beide Arten zur Genüge. Die Einheimischen bevorzugten da klar die Zährte und nachdem ich beide probiert hatte, wusste ich auch warum .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Petr Jung. Haste den auch vor dem 1.10 entnommen   .
> 
> Schön Mal wieder was von der Weser zu hören. War selber zu wenig da dieses Jahr. Aber bald kommen die Platten


Moin, Schonzeit beginnt am 1.11. War sehr hartes Brot... Wattis waren noch nich zu bekommen, vllt wandern ein paar Flundern im November in meine Tüte..


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns in Mittelfranken schüttet es auch seit Stunden... War heute mal beim Händler, etwas Kleinkram (opt.Bißanzeiger, Stopper, Bleie....) ergänzt.
Will mal mein Glück von der Steinschüttung unterhalb des Regnitzwehres probieren, dazu teste ich "besondere" Rutenhalter, aber das schreibe ich dann noch...


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin, Schonzeit beginnt am 1.11. War sehr hartes Brot... Wattis waren noch nich zu bekommen, vllt wandern ei paar Flundern im November in meine Tüte..


Ich glaube das ist nicht korrekt. Schonzeit ab 1.10 sind meine infos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Schonzeit ab 1.10 sind meine infos



Damit solltest Du zumindest für die im link erwähnten Gewässerstrecken richtig liegen.









						Aal-Schonzeit 2022 ab Oktober - Anglerverband Niedersachsen
					

Aal-Schonzeit für 2022 gilt vom 1. Oktober bis 31. Dezember - Raubfischangelei bleibt in Brack- und Küstengewässern erlaubt




					www.av-nds.de


----------



## seatrout61 (1. Oktober 2022)

Für Bremen passt 01. Nov. und Mindestmaß 45cm beim Aal.


			Fischeramt Bremen
		


In SH ist das Mm auf 50cm angehoben worden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist nicht korrekt. Schonzeit ab 1.10 sind meine infos


Moin, Habs mal rausgekramt... wenn ich könnte, würde ich nächstes Wochende nochmal kommen, da gibt es Wattis und beste Chancen auf Blankaal und Butt... 

Petri


----------



## fishhawk (1. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

wieder mal ein Beispiel für die seltsamen Blüten des Föderalismus.

Die Weser in Niedersachsen  wird anscheinend als Übergangsgewässer im Sinne der Verordnung des BMEL eingestuft und hat somit Schonzeit ab 1.10. , sobald sie die Landesgrenze von Bremen erreicht dann aber nicht mehr.

Ähnlich skurril wie am Rhein, wo Zander z.T. rechtsufrig keine Schonzeit haben und nicht besetzt werden dürfen , linksufrig aber schon.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2022)

FUCK. Grad Lauf gehabt, der ist richtig abgegangen, ins Holz, Vorfach durch...

Könnte sogar Waller gewesen. Der war unaufhaltsam...  *Mist*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Oktober 2022)

Hab jetzt Rutenspitze ganz unten und Bremse fast zu. Der nächste muss sitzen. Jede Aktion auf dem riskanten Spot, die anderen Ruten wie tot


----------



## jkc (1. Oktober 2022)

Geilo, gerade als ich die Ruten für die Nacht fertig machen wollte kam nen Kollege zum Überraschungsbesuch vorbei. Wurde dann direkt eingespannt und hat mir geholfen die Ruten mit dem Boot abzulegen. Gehe dann mit der bestmöglichen Präsentation bei geringstmöglichem Futtereinsatz in die 2te Nacht.
Grundsätzlich halte ich an derartigen Low Stock Gewässern zwar die erste Nacht für die produktivere, aber da ich gestern sehr spät kam und es zumindest theoretisch möglich wäre, dass sie bis dahin schon viel vom Futter weg hatten, habe ich trotzdem die Hoffnung auf 1 oder 2 Bisse.

Viel Erfolg da draußen, Grüße


----------



## Vanner (1. Oktober 2022)

Zieh noch was raus.


----------



## DenizJP (2. Oktober 2022)

Zähe Nacht aber dennoch


----------



## bathgate (2. Oktober 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Zähe Nacht aber dennoch
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419913
> Anhang anzeigen 419914


Hoffe, Du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Die Bisse waren echt zäh, aber zumindest gab es bei mir den ersten (leider untermaßigen) Zander.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Eh verdammte scheiße man...

Grad wieder Lauf gehabt, hat gut geklappt mit Bremse fester. Als ich an der Rute war sah ich schon, dass der Fisch eigentlich noch nicht im Holz sein konnte. Ich hingerannt, Rute aufgenommen und direkt Druck aufgebaut . Nicht zuviel, aber schon ordentlich.

Dann plötzlich zack, Fisch weg. Dachte schon Mist, zu hart gepumpt, Ausschlitzer. Ich Kurbel die Montage ran, wieder Vorfach gerissen! Was zur Hölle?? Vor allem UNTER dem Anti Tangle Tube, kurz vor der Schlaufe gerissen...Konnte also kein Holz gewesen sein.

Dann ich zu meiner Tacklebox, Vorfach genommen und Zugtest gemacht. Guess What? Reißt unter leichtem Zug an derselben Stelle. Was ist hier los??? Das ist 45er Fluoro, dass ist mir noch nie gerissen, geschweige denn unter so minimalem Zug. Da waren auch keine Beschädigungen äußerlich, die sind nur schon etwas älter die Vorfächer, aber immer in der Rigbox gelagert also keine UV Strahlung abbekommen.

Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr und fische jetzt mit einem ekelhaften Gefühl und null Vertrauen weiter ...


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Damn, bei mir war's nicht ganz so schlimm. War nur ein Fehlbiss, längste Rute läuft kurz an, überschlägt sich fast aber noch bevor ich in den Pantoffeln bin schon wieder Ruhe. Meine sogar es war die Rute bei der ich zu Beginn der Session ein neues Vorfach drauf gemacht habe. 
Hab sie trotzdem liegen lassen, war ja gerade Fisch am Platz.  
Suckt auch, aber anders.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Ja aber wie kann sowas denn sein? Hatte noch nie nen Vorfachbruch und diese Session gleich 3...


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Kein Plan manchmal steckt man nicht drin.

Wasserstand fürn Fluss sieht immerhin gut aus, ist aktuell fischbar und schon wieder fallend, waren anlässlich der Wettervorschau der letzten Tage skeptisch, bisl mehr Regen und das wäre nix geworden. Breche dann jetzt hier ab und move. Werden drei angenehme Stunden.  

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Alter ok, kann es sein das Fluoro einfach ne sau beschissene Tragkraft hat im Vergleich zu normaler Mono?

Habe eben beide Fluoros getestet, das von Berkley was schon etwas älter ist und das von Jan Brauns was frisch gekauft ist. Beides 0,45er.

Dann jeweils ein Stück Schnur genommen, an beide Seiten ne Schlaufe gemacht und gezogen. Konnte beide jeweils durchreißen und immer sind sie 2cm vor der Schlaufe gerissen...Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Überschätze ich die Tragkraft oder stimmt da was nicht? Ich habs vorher nie so genau getestet weil nie was gerissen ist und ich dachte, 45er Fluoro wird schon was aushalten. Aber das hier gerade schockiert mich massiv....

Edit: Ok ich bin auch manchmal echt dumm. Grad bisschen gelsen und diesen Artikel gefunden: https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...hoer/woran-erkenne-ich-eine-gute-angelschnur/

Unten das Kapitel "Abriebfest aber reißt schnell"

Jetzt wundert mich nix mehr. Für mich heißt es jetzt: Nie wieder Fluoro als Vorfachmaterial. Werde Zuhause all meine Rigs neu binden mit Mono. Der einzige Nachteil bei Mono ist, dass es nicht so steif ist. Muss ich mal schauen, dass ich ne ähnlich steife Mono finde. Soll sich ja beim Wurf nicht vertüddeln


----------



## Ruttentretzer (2. Oktober 2022)

Mit Fluoro ummantelte Mono nehmen!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (2. Oktober 2022)

Kann Dir folgende Vorfachmontage empfehlen, welche ich bei meinen Nacht-Ruten selbst verwende: Dieser besteht aus einem gut halbmeterlangem Teil aus Mono und einem Stück geflechtummanteltem Stahlvorfach, an dem ich den Haken gebunden habe. 
Als Verbindungen nehme ich einen 90kg-Kugellagerwirbel und ein Tönnchenkarabiner mit einer Tragkraft von 14 kg. 

Ich fische mit einer stärkeren geflochtenen als Hauptschnur, einem Tiroler Hölzl als Blei am Anti-Tangle-Röhrchen und habe so noch nie einen Fisch durch Vorfachbruch verloren. 

Schnurbefestigung an den Wirbeln durch Einschlaufen. Jede Schlaufe wird bei mir durch 3-faches durchfädeln gebunden.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke 
Es gibt explizit für solche Anwendungen besonders steife Schnur. Stroft ABR z.B.
Kann ich aber mangels Erfahrung nix zu sagen. 

Ich hatte mal eine Spule Fluoro zum Barschangeln gekauft, meine das war 0,20mm und war entsetzt - die ließ sich ohne besonderen Kraftaufwand einfach zerreißen. Seither nutze ich einfach Mono wann immer es geht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Gerade nen Test gemacht. Beide Fluoros reißen bei 7kg! Die Berkley ist angegeben mit 15 und die vom Brauns mit 12. Ich bin absolut entsetzt. Kostet die Schlaufe derart viel Tragkraft? Vor allem es reißt immer kurz vor der Schlaufe


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Finde ich ok, Bzw. ich rechne ohnehin nur mit der halben Tragkraftangabe des Herrstellers. 7kg bekommste über die Rute doch niemals hin, da biste schon im Bereich schweres Wallerangeln.

Edit: Oben genannte Amnesia ist top, habe mir aus Schottland 100m Spulen für um 3,5€ mitgebracht und das ist das Material nachdem ich jahrelang auf der Suche war, gibts in allen erdenklichen Stärken, mega abriebsfest, gleiche Wurftüddelvermeidung wie bei Fluo und selbst der Preis hier war im vergleich zu Fluo ein Witz. Ich kaufe nie wieder anderes Monovorfach zum Karpfenangeln.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Also 7kg fühlen sich echt nicht viel an und es kann ja nicht sein, dass man nicht maln bissel Druck aufbauen kann ohne das gleich das Vorfach reißt.

Wie sehen denn deine Vorfächer aus? Material, Stärke? Wie bindest du deine Schlaufe?


----------



## silverfish (2. Oktober 2022)

Benutze Fluo nur zum spinnen oder jiggen.
Als Vorfach immer Mono.
Wie sieht das aus mit Hardmono ?
Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit ?


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also 7kg fühlen sich echt nicht viel an und es kann ja nicht sein, dass man nicht maln bissel Druck aufbauen kann ohne das gleich das Vorfach reißt.
> 
> Wie sehen denn deine Vorfächer aus? Material, Stärke? Wie bindest du deine Schlaufe?


Meistens 30lbs Amnesia, selten 25lbs und nur in Ausnahmefällen aus den noch vorhandenen Fluoresten, aber auch da gerne 30 oder 35lbs und nie unter 25lbs. Schlaufe mache ich ne Achterschlaufe. Wie oben gesagt, 7kg bekommst Du über ne Karpfenrute im Drill praktisch nicht hin, da schlitzt Du jeden Fisch weg, Haken biegen auf und die Rute ist kurz vorm platzen, wenn nicht darüber hinaus.

Grüße

Edit: 30lbs Amnesia ist nicht mehr mit allen Hakenöhren kompatibel, manche sind da zu eng.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also 7kg fühlen sich echt nicht viel an


Den Reißtest möchte ich nicht mit der bloßen Hand machen.

Wie JKC geschrieben hat, bringt man das mit ner Karpfenrute als gleichmäßige Zugbelastung auch kaum hin.

Wird vermutlich eher der kurze Schock beim Run und Anheben der Rute sein, der die Vorfächer zum reißen bringt.

Ob normale Schlaufenknoten bei Fluo  die beste Lösung sind?

Die Briten empfehlen meist den Achterknoten.

Vor dem Zuziehen gut anfeuchten ist ja eh selbstverständlich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Meistens 30lbs Amnesia, selten 25lbs und nur in Ausnahmefällen aus dem noch vorhandenen Fluoresten, aber auch da gerne 30 oder 35lbs und nie unter 25lbs. Schlaufe mache ich ne Achterschlaufe. Wie oben gesagt, 7kg bekommst Du über ne Karpfenrute im Drill praktisch nicht hin, da schlitzt Du jeden Fisch weg, Haken biegen auf und die Rute ist kurz vorm platzen, wenn nicht darüber hinaus.
> 
> Grüße


Diese hier als normale Mono?

https://www.angelplatz.de/amnesia-leader-vorfach-klar-30lbs-100m--sj0186?referer=froogle&gclid=CjwKCAjw7eSZBhB8EiwA60kCW-tq36qkUbguYDvWfkUowya5UC8sV0QbNmFXuS9lc7My_68XHqxcLhoCJ9IQAvD_BwE


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Jou aber der Preis ist ne Frechheit xD

Und ich habe es oben noch dazueditiert: Das ist leider nicht mehr mit allen Hakenöhren kompatibel, manche sind zu eng.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

die Schnur kommt ja ursprünglich aus dem Bereich Meeresangeln.

Dort sind die Preise auch niedriger:






						Sunset Amnesia - Shop für Meeresangler - Nordmeer Handel GbR
					

Sunset Amnesia




					www.nordmeer-handel.de


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

So, 2ter Weg, ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich richtig kotzen werde.
Die letzten 250m gehen über ne Wiese.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Oktober 2022)

Karpfenangler haben wirklich eine Methode gefunden um ihre masochistischen Anteile so richtig auszuleben, das muss man neidlos anerkennen.


----------



## Vanner (2. Oktober 2022)

Wieder gut geladen. Hauptsache du sackst nicht ein auf der Wiese, falls der Untergrund weich sein sollte. Sieht ja gut nass aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Die Sunset werd ich dann mal testen. Ist die auch einigermaßen steif sodass man die vernünftig werfen kann? Wie ist die von der Dehnung her?

Hab grad mal getestet, normaler Schlaufenknoten vs Achterknoten. Mit Achterknoten habe ich ca 2kg mehr Zugkraft erreicht.

Schande über mich, dass ich so nachlässig nur normale Schlaufenknoten gebunden habe...Das habe ich jetzt zurückgezahlt bekommen und leider auf Kosten des Fisches (Haken hängt im Maul). Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass er nur vorne in der Lippe hängt und somit den Fisch wenig bis gar nicht beeinträchtigen sollte und er früher oder später wegrostet, würd ich mir noch mehr Vorwürfe machen.

Letztendlich war also nicht das Fluo Schuld, sondern meine Unfähigkeit. Dann heißt es jetzt also Zuhause alle Vorfächer neu binden aber mit Achterknoten...  

Nichts desto trotz werd ich mal die Sunset testen.


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

No fucking way   
Danke fürs Daumendrücken.
Hätte sogar fast geklappt.
50m vorm Ziel noch nen Huckel erwischt, Karre hopst hoch und über ihr eigenes Rad.


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Ich sag mal so, der Rückweg wird interessant.  




Zum Glück ist heute nen Kollege dabei, müssen wir halt 2x mit seinem Trolley fahren.


----------



## bic zip (2. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Sunset werd ich dann mal testen. Ist die auch einigermaßen steif sodass man die vernünftig werfen kann? Wie ist die von der Dehnung her?
> 
> Hab grad mal getestet, normaler Schlaufenknoten vs Achterknoten. Mit Achterknoten habe ich ca 2kg mehr Zugkraft erreicht.
> 
> ...


Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht.
Werde direkt auch mal die normalen Schlaufenknoten verbannen und nur noch 8er binden.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist die auch einigermaßen steif sodass man die vernünftig werfen kann?


Die 30lbs  hat schon allein wegen des Durchmessern ne gewisse Steife.

Kommt ursprünglich vom Brandungsangeln, wo ja ziemlich weit geworfen werden muss.

Kringelt nicht so leicht wie normale Mono und falls doch, lässt sie sich ggf. auch wieder glätten.



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie ist die von der Dehnung her?


Nicht gerade dehnungsarm, aber das macht m.E. bei Vorfächern nicht ganz so viel aus.

Die Dehnung erhöht aber auch  etwas die Schockresistenz.

Als ich noch gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt habe, hatte ich Amnesia beim Angeln an größeren Flüssen und Schifffahrtskanälen im Einsatz und war damit sehr zufrieden.

Snag-fishing o.ä. habe ich aber nie gemacht, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.


----------



## Vanner (2. Oktober 2022)

jkc 
Ach du Kacke, sowas braucht kein Mensch. Scheint man aber zu hause reparieren zu können. Gut das ihr zu zweit seit und somit 2 Barrows dabei habt.


----------



## Mefourlauber (2. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, der Rückweg wird interessant.
> Anhang anzeigen 419943
> 
> Zum Glück ist heute nen Kollege dabei, müssen wir halt 2x mit seinem Trolley fahren.


Genau deswegen habe ich die Karpfenangelei nach ein paar Jahren drangegeben. 
Aber Hut ab, Du hast echt Power, Ehrgeiz und Ausdauer.
Konnte heute mit einer Spinnrute und einem zugegebenermaßen zu vollen, großen Rucksack ein paar Zettis abgreifen. Wünsche Dir und allen am Wasser viel Petri!
PS: ich mag Deinen Hund


----------



## Mescalero (2. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schande über mich, dass ich so nachlässig nur normale Schlaufenknoten gebunden habe...Das habe ich jetzt zurückgezahlt bekommen und leider auf Kosten des Fisches (Haken hängt im Maul). Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass er nur vorne in der Lippe hängt und somit den Fisch wenig bis gar nicht beeinträchtigen sollte und er früher oder später wegrostet, würd ich mir noch mehr Vorwürfe machen.
> 
> Letztendlich war also nicht das Fluo Schuld, sondern meine Unfähigkeit. Dann heißt es jetzt also Zuhause alle Vorfächer neu binden aber mit Achterknoten...


So wie du das beschrieben hast, ist die Schnur ja deutlich vor dem Knoten gerissen. Also ist der Knoten völlig egal und gerissen wäre sie wohl auch mit Achter.
Natürlich kann es unabhängig davon trotzdem so sein, dass der Achterknoten die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Mescalero schrieb:


> ist die Schnur ja deutlich vor dem Knoten gerissen


Zwei Zentimeter sind nicht viel, das könnte schon das Stück sein, das beim Zuziehen des Knotens mit beansprucht wird.

Wenn die Schnur mit  Achterknoten mehr hält, kann es m.E. nicht an der linearen Tragkraft an sich  liegen.



Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Aber Hut ab, Du hast echt Power, Ehrgeiz und Ausdauer.


Bei manchen Anglern kommen schon  so einige Eigenschaften zusammen. 

Und in der Summe schlägt sich das meist in regelmäßigen, gewässerspezifisch  überdurchschnittlich guten Fängen nieder.

Kann man hier ja oft in Wort und Bild miterleben.

Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Oktober 2022)

Dachte ich auch erst, aber beim Testen ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass doch die Schlaufe irgendwie dran Schuld sein muss. Die Schlaufe konnte ich nach dem Bruch ganz einfach aufziehen, die Schnur scheint an einer ganz komischen Stelle zu reißen. 

Beim Achterknoten war die Schlaufe noch voll intakt. Ich muss das daheim nochmal mit günstiger Mono testen


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

So, immerhin hat sich der Bums schon ausgezahlt.
Rute lag keine 75 Minuten.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Flusspower vom feinsten, ganz rechts gebissen unter 2 Ruten durch und die ganz linke weggeflext.

Grüße


----------



## Vanner (2. Oktober 2022)

Sauber, fettes Petri. Hat sich der Umzug doch schon mal gelohnt.


----------



## jkc (2. Oktober 2022)

Kollege gerade so:














84er Barbe mit 5,4kg


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2022)

Dickes Petri jkc 
Und an den Kollegen ebenso zu dieser traumhaften Barbe
Wahnsinn 
Die hat vermutlich gut Radau gemacht. 
Zumindest kurz vorm Kescher.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Oktober 2022)

Moin, sitze heute mal in einer ruhigen Weiherbucht. Wollte erst zum Wehr, kam aber wegen hohem Wasserstand und zudem starker Strömung nicht zu meinem auserkorenem Platz. 
Jetzt liegen frische Würmer aus, ich lass mich mal überraschen, ob und was heute den Weg in meinen Kescher findet....


----------



## Stulle (3. Oktober 2022)

Gegen über kam gerade ein schöner pacu raus leider auf die 1000 Haken Methode.


----------



## Stulle (3. Oktober 2022)

Der Nachbar hat einen 11 Pfund pacu auf schrimp gefangen ‍Kamera war natürlich gerade überhitzt


----------



## jkc (3. Oktober 2022)

Moin, hier gab es die Nacht leider einen Aussteiger, vermutlich Karpfen und jetzt gerade nochmal nen Trümmer mit 81cm und 5,5kg.








Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Oktober 2022)

Hatte grad nen kleinen Spiegler mit 45 cm, hat noch nichtmal das Glöckchen klingen lassen oder Schnur über den Freilauf genommen...


----------



## jkc (3. Oktober 2022)




----------



## daci7 (3. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420072


Hä? Falsches Bild geschickt? Ist gar keine Scale mit drauf


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420072


Für die ganz hungrigen, könnte  auch als Weihnachtsganz durchgehen …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Oktober 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Genau deswegen habe ich die Karpfenangelei nach ein paar Jahren drangegeben.
> Aber Hut ab, Du hast echt Power, Ehrgeiz und Ausdauer.
> Konnte heute mit einer Spinnrute und einem zugegebenermaßen zu vollen, großen Rucksack ein paar Zettis abgreifen. Wünsche Dir und allen am Wasser viel Petri!
> PS: ich mag Deinen Hund


Auf Ansage bei erhöhten Wasser …
Fettes Petri…


----------



## jkc (3. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hä? Falsches Bild geschickt? Ist gar keine Scale mit drauf


Och, ich habe drauf verzichtet, war glaube ich ohnehin stressig genug für alle Beteiligten als er ne halbe Stunde später beim starten volle Lotte in meine rechte Schnur geflogen ist und sich vertüddelte. 
Schnurfüllung platt, Schwan aber zum Glück wohlauf.


----------



## Mefourlauber (3. Oktober 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auf Ansage bei erhöhten Wasser …
> Fettes Petri…


Merci 
Yo, das sind meine Bedingungen . Kenne zwei Spots die tagsüber bei steigendem Wasser immer, na ja fast immer, abliefern. Hätte ich früher rausgefunden dass die gestern nur No-Action-Shads wollten, wären es womöglich mehr als vier Zettis geworden. Aber damit und einem genau 60er für die Küche kann man nun nicht meckern.
Heute gabs nur noch zwei knapp um die 40 und ein paar Fehlbisse. Die hatten keinen richtigen Bock heute.


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Oktober 2022)

Heute Morgen vor der Arbeit noch mal für ne Stunde nach dem Rechten geschaut….


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Oktober 2022)

Nach der Arbeit noch Mal einen Versuch gestartet. Plan war es ohne mitgebrachte Köder am Ende eine Forelle zu fangen. Also zunächst etwas an den Ufern vom Bach nach brauchbaren Köder suchen.
Mit Bachflohkrebsen gelang es dann einen Gründling und eine Rotfeder als Köfi zu fangen.
Mit dem Gründling als Köder ging es dann an die erste Stelle. Als nach einer Stunde kein einziger Fisch zu sehen, geschweige denn ein Biss war wechselte ich nochmal die Stelle.
An der nächsten Stelle saß ich dann auch noch mal eine halbe Stunde und ich hatte mich schon abgefunden heute keine Forelle mehr zu fangen. Doch dann zog die Schnur langsam von der Rolle, anhieb und eine nicht sehr kleiner Fisch hing am Haken. Nach einem Kurzen Drill zeigte sich dann das Ausmaß der Bachforelle die mit 55cm die Größte des Jahres ist.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Oktober 2022)

Wunderschön gezeichnet, fettes Petri! Habe meine großen Bachforellen auch auf Köfi (Gründling) gefangen...


----------



## silverfish (5. Oktober 2022)

Vor vielen Jahren hab ich den Gründling auch mit gutem Erfolg als Köfi  ,besonders auf Aal eingesetzt.
In Brandenburg auch in Bayern jetzt ganzjährig geschützt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (5. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vor vielen Jahren hab ich den Gründling auch mit gutem Erfolg als Köfi  ,besonders auf Aal eingesetzt.
> In Brandenburg auch in Bayern jetzt ganzjährig geschützt.


Soweit ich weiß, ist NUR der Kessler-Gründling ganzjährig geschützt...


----------



## Mescalero (5. Oktober 2022)

Richtig, der Gründling hat keine Schonzeit.


----------



## silverfish (5. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Richtig, der Gründling hat keine Schonzeit.


Von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders geregelt.
In Brandenburg und Berlin ist der Gründling ganzjährig geschont.
Edith. Es gibt den allgemeinen und den Stromgründling.
Wer kann die auseinanderhalten. Der Fischereiaufseher der kontrolliert in den wenugsten Fällen. 
Also ich wär da schwer vorsichtig.


----------



## Mikesch (5. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist NUR der Kessler-Gründling ganzjährig geschützt...



Der Kesslers Gründling (_Romanogobio kesslerii_) wird wohl in Deutschland nicht vorkommen.
Edit: Es gibt doch einen Einzelnachweis in Deutschland, 2006 am Main zwischen Großkrotzenbuerg und Großauheim.
Der Steingressling, (Romanogobio uranoscopus) und der Donaustromgründling, (Romanogobio vladykovi) sind in Bayern ganzjährig geschützt.
Der "normale" Gründling (Gobio gobio) hat weder Schonzeit noch Schonmaß.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Oktober 2022)

Bis jetzt lies sich kein Hecht oder Zander zu einer Bootstour überreden.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin schon so aufgeregt. Morgen habe ich meine erste Strolchtour mit Guide gebucht


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so aufgeregt. Morgen habe ich meine erste Strolchtour mit Guide gebucht


Na dann man to.


----------



## hanzz (5. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich bin schon so aufgeregt. Morgen habe ich meine erste Strolchtour mit Guide gebucht


Bring dem Guide nen Jägi mit. 
Viel Erfolg, harte Bisse, viel Fische und viel Spaß. 
Petri Heil


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bring dem Guide nen Jägi mit.
> Viel Erfolg, harte Bisse, viel Fische und viel Spaß.
> Petri Heil


Als wenn der den mögen würde


----------



## hanzz (5. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Als wenn der den mögen würde


Der soll ja nich schmecken, sondern Spaß machen.


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2022)

3 Kontakte nur der letzte fest. Einmal küchengröße wie letztes Mal 

Der lokale Experte fing eine 11kg Wels


----------



## pulpot (6. Oktober 2022)

Sieht komisch aus die Brasse, na wenigstens wächst der Thai-Basilikum zum Würzen gleich neben dem Setzkescher.


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2022)

Gab noch einige unmotivierte Bisse aber mit der Dunkelheit kam die Zeit der Welse und die Wollen keine schrimp


----------



## Stulle (6. Oktober 2022)

Also ich würd sie brassen vorziehen auch wenn das die stipper anders sehen werden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Oktober 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Plan war es ohne mitgebrachte Köder am Ende eine Forelle zu fangen. Also zunächst etwas an den Ufern vom Bach nach brauchbaren Köder suchen.
> Mit Bachflohkrebsen gelang es dann einen Gründling und eine Rotfeder als Köfi zu fangen.
> Mit dem Gründling als Köder ging es dann an die erste Stelle. Als nach einer Stunde kein einziger Fisch zu sehen, geschweige denn ein Biss war wechselte ich nochmal die Stelle.
> An der nächsten Stelle saß ich dann auch noch mal eine halbe Stunde und ich hatte mich schon abgefunden heute keine Forelle mehr zu fangen. Doch dann zog die Schnur langsam von der Rolle, anhieb und eine nicht sehr kleiner Fisch hing am Haken. Nach einem Kurzen Drill zeigte sich dann das Ausmaß der Bachforelle die mit 55cm die Größte des Jahres ist.
> ...


Schönes Erlebnis und ein toller Fisch!
Wie köderst du die Flohkrebse denn an und welche Hakengröße verwendest du?


----------



## phobos (7. Oktober 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Also ich würd sie brassen vorziehen auch wenn das die stipper anders sehen werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420260
> Anhang anzeigen 420259


Ist das ein Pacu?


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Oktober 2022)

Moin Zusammen. Ich habe meine Strolchschulung abgeschlossen. Zuerst das wichtigste, ja hanzz , ich habe dran gedacht  

Ansonsten ist es eigentlich schnell erzählt. Thomas hat sich super um alles gekümmert und mich mit allem versorgt, auch angeltechnisch. Ich habe mich sehr schnell nach dem 5. Wurf als Schüler mit Potential erwiesen... Allerdings sollte das mein einziger Lichtblick bis auf einen Fehlbiss bleiben. Aber auch der Lehrmeister selber tat sich schwer und konnte sich erst Recht spät Entschneidern. Kurze Zeit später verlor er noch einen an der Oberfläche. Wir haben wirklich alles getan und bis halb zwei gekämpft. Sie wollten aber nicht. Trotzdem ein toller Abend mit einer für mich neuen und eindrucksvollen Kulisse. Ich war super zufrieden meinen ersten, auch schönen Rheinstrolch gefangen zu haben. Fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2022)

Wieder an der Diva unterwegs. Hier ist mit weniger Bissen, aber auch mit weniger Holz zu rechnen. Das sitzt mir immernoch in den Knochen...


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2022)

Windig wie sau.
Mal sehe  ob ich Köfis bekommen. Bei Wind geht das ja meistens.


----------



## Stulle (7. Oktober 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Ist das ein Pacu?


ja aber mehr weis ich auch nicht


----------



## phobos (7. Oktober 2022)

Gibt es die mittlerweile auch in Thailand  

Beim Baden aufpassen   








						The 'ball-cutter' fish - Australian Geographic
					

This Amazon native can be found in the rivers of PNG and harbours a mouth full of teeth




					www.australiangeographic.com.au


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Windig wie sau.....


Viel Glück Dir. Ein schönen dicken Herbstaal wünsche ich


----------



## Luis2811 (7. Oktober 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Schönes Erlebnis und ein toller Fisch!
> Wie köderst du die Flohkrebse denn an und welche Hakengröße verwendest du?



Ich hatte einen Haken so Größe 12 oder 14 und angeködert von unten wo die Beine sind nach oben raus.
War aber eigentlich mehr so hauptsache es halt irgendwie so ohne Plan.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2022)

Senken ging ganz gut.
Meine Watthose hat ein Loch. 15 Jahre hat sie gehalten. Weiß jemand ob es so ein Model noch gibt? 
	

		
			
		

		
	










Angeln scharf








Wind hat nachgelassen.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2022)

Das auch noch.


----------



## inextremo6 (7. Oktober 2022)

Wünsche dir heute nen dicken fast Vollmondaal,  die beissen auf jeden Fall noch....auch wenn man die nicht mehr unbedingt braucht....
Nicht live, aber  Mittwoch war ich auch nochmal am größten Mecklenburger See.
Fang war nicht berauschend aber immerhin gabs 2 massige , die aber auch wieder schwimmen, der größere Aal hatte so knappe 70.
Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas.
.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2022)

Ganz voll ist der Mond ja noch nicht
Zumindest nicht bei mir


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


zokker schrieb:


> Meine Watthose hat ein Loch.


Lässt sich je nach Größe und Lage vielleicht mit Sikaflex o.ä. wieder abdichten.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen. Ich habe meine Strolchschulung abgeschlossen. Zuerst das wichtigste, ja hanzz , ich habe dran gedacht
> 
> Ansonsten ist es eigentlich schnell erzählt. Thomas hat sich super um alles gekümmert und mich mit allem versorgt, auch angeltechnisch. Ich habe mich sehr schnell nach dem 5. Wurf als Schüler mit Potential erwiesen... Allerdings sollte das mein einziger Lichtblick bis auf einen Fehlbiss bleiben. Aber auch der Lehrmeister selber tat sich schwer und konnte sich erst Recht spät Entschneidern. Kurze Zeit später verlor er noch einen an der Oberfläche. Wir haben wirklich alles getan und bis halb zwei gekämpft. Sie wollten aber nicht. Trotzdem ein toller Abend mit einer für mich neuen und eindrucksvollen Kulisse. Ich war super zufrieden meinen ersten, auch schönen Rheinstrolch gefangen zu haben. Fortsetzung folgt.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420308



Schäm dich! Der Arme hat noch sein Airpod dran und war wohl mitten im Gespräch!


----------



## DenizJP (7. Oktober 2022)

Ich warte das meine Frau vom Chorsingen zurückkommt.

Dann kann ich gegen 22 Uhr endlich am Wasser sein.

Nach längerer Pause mal wieder Ansitz.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lässt sich je nach Größe und Lage vielleicht mit Sikaflex o.ä. wieder abdichten.


Erst mal das Loch finden.
Es ist nix zu sehen.
Ungefähr weiß ich wo es sein muß.

Aber die Hose ist so alt, die ist noch älter wie 15 Jahre, da könnte mal eine neue her.
Aber nur sowas ähnliches. Kein Neopren oder Gummi.


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2022)

Petri Paul, 70 war doch schon ordentlich.
Hast du ein Leck im Boot? Lach ... mein Smilies gehen nicht mehr.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Erst mal das Loch finden.
> Es ist nix zu sehen.
> Ungefähr weiß ich wo es sein muß.




Was treibst du Zokki?
Dachte du bist angeln....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Oktober 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen. Ich habe meine Strolchschulung abgeschlossen. Zuerst das wichtigste, ja hanzz , ich habe dran gedacht
> 
> Ansonsten ist es eigentlich schnell erzählt. Thomas hat sich super um alles gekümmert und mich mit allem versorgt, auch angeltechnisch. Ich habe mich sehr schnell nach dem 5. Wurf als Schüler mit Potential erwiesen... Allerdings sollte das mein einziger Lichtblick bis auf einen Fehlbiss bleiben. Aber auch der Lehrmeister selber tat sich schwer und konnte sich erst Recht spät Entschneidern. Kurze Zeit später verlor er noch einen an der Oberfläche. Wir haben wirklich alles getan und bis halb zwei gekämpft. Sie wollten aber nicht. Trotzdem ein toller Abend mit einer für mich neuen und eindrucksvollen Kulisse. Ich war super zufrieden meinen ersten, auch schönen Rheinstrolch gefangen zu haben. Fortsetzung folgt.....
> 
> ...


……..
Der Torsten hat ja eigentlich alles gut zusammen gefasst…
Ergänzen möchte ich aber noch, dass er ein guter, fleißiger und gut ausdauernder Angler ist und beinahe wäre ich sein Schüler geworden …
Ohne knurren und murren hat er voll durchgezogen… Der mehr geknurrt hat war ich, weil die einfach nicht wollten obwohl wir dafür viel getan haben…

Mein Plan war eigentlich ihm mal richtig süchtig zu machen aber die Strolche wollten sich leider nicht drauf einlassen …
Nichtsdestotrotz war es schön, jeder konnte ein schönen Strolch erwischen und wir freuen uns schon auf das nächste mal mit hoffentlich etwas mehr Erfolg…


----------



## Mefourlauber (7. Oktober 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ……..
> Der Torsten hat ja eigentlich alles gut zusammen gefasst…
> Ergänzen möchte ich aber noch, dass er ein guter, fleißiger und gut ausdauernder Angler ist und beinahe wäre ich sein Schüler geworden …
> Ohne knurren und murren hat er voll durchgezogen… Der mehr geknurrt hat war ich, weil die einfach nicht wollten…
> ...


Grämt euch nicht, bei mir wollen sie seit Mittwochabend auch nicht mehr. Die Kombination aus kommenden Vollmond ( da fange ich immer schlecht) und rapide steigendem Luftdruck taugt selten was. Genau vor dem Steigen hatte ich eine Beissorgie und seitdem geht bei mir gar nix mehr. Schaut auf die Grafik, das ist statistisch sehr auffällig.
Thomas, prima dass du dein Wissen teilst


----------



## Drillsucht69 (7. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Erst mal das Loch finden.
> Es ist nix zu sehen.
> Ungefähr weiß ich wo es ist


Schon wieder so ein Boardferkel …


----------



## zokker (7. Oktober 2022)

Sag mal ...  ihr habt doch auch nur das eine im Kopf.





60 hat er, mal sehen was noch bis Mitternacht kommt, sonst geht er wieder zurück.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Oktober 2022)

Naja, die Schlange muss nunmal ins Loch


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2022)

Klein Aali schwimmt wieder.
Der hat so 70.


----------



## DenizJP (8. Oktober 2022)

………..


----------



## DenizJP (8. Oktober 2022)

Spinnrute taugt mehr


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2022)

Nicht ein Biss die Nacht mehr.
Bin gut ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2022)

Dito bei mir auch kein Biss.

Sau helle Nacht, Luftdruck steigt grad enorm UND ich hab mir sagen lassen, dass hier bis Freitag morgens noch zwei Buden standen genau an diesem Spot. Hab auch schon Boilies gefunden etc...

Nicht die besten Voraussetzungen. Aber hier weiß man nie was passiert, also bin ich grundsätzlich optimistisch


----------



## ragbar (8. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es so ein Model noch gibt?


Hatte das Nachfolgemodell von der,hieß Biomaster,hat ähnlich lange gehalten. Für den Preis und die lange Lebensdauer Sensation. Gibt es leider nicht mehr.
Erste Abdichtungen mit Sika brachten noch ein Jahr+.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Oktober 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> Also ich würd sie brassen vorziehen auch wenn das die stipper anders sehen werden.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420260
> Anhang anzeigen 420259


Hallo Stulle, Petri!  Da sehe ich an dem Fisch doch eine Fettflosse?!  Wie beim Piranha... Fischst du auf Pacu mit Stahlvorfach oder starker Mono?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2022)

Moin hanzz


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## kridkram (8. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch wieder am Wasser, paar Köfis Köfis gestippt. Jetzt erstmal eine mit Boillie und eine mit Tauwurm. Hab noch keinen Plan wie lange, Liege und Schlafsack hab ich dabei. Himmel ist bedeckt und immer mal wieder Wind, an sich nicht schlecht. Nun müssen nur die Fische das auch so sehen!


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hallo Stulle, Petri!  Da sehe ich an dem Fisch doch eine Fettflosse?!  Wie beim Piranha... Fischst du auf Pacu mit Stahlvorfach oder starker Mono?


soweit ich weis gehört er zu den salmlern, die haben fetflossen. Keflar mono ist aussichtslos wenn er es zwischen die zähne bekommt.


----------



## phobos (8. Oktober 2022)

Pacu gehört zu den Piranhas, aber Vegetarier


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (8. Oktober 2022)

Sieht man ja schon an den Zähnen, Pacu Mahlzähne, Piranha Reißzähne wie beim Hai! Die beiden Salmler schmecken aber köstlich...


----------



## feko (8. Oktober 2022)

Angeblich soll man ja in Gewässern in denen pacu vorkommen nur bis zu den knien ins Wasser. 
Der Legende nach stehen die Fische sehr auf Hoden. 
Nussknackerfische halt.


----------



## Stulle (8. Oktober 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Pacu gehört zu den Piranhas, aber Vegetarier


beißen recht gut auf schrimps


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. Oktober 2022)

Doppelter Regenbogen. Schön anzusehen ist es ja, aber ich hätte lieber Fisch...


----------



## feko (8. Oktober 2022)

Hechtjagd


----------



## feko (8. Oktober 2022)

Schade...einen wirklich guten Hecht vorm Kescher verloren. 
Haken saß sehr knapp.
Ich Schlag halt auch früh an um keine kleinen Fische zu verangeln.
Da kommen Verluste halt ab und zu vor.
Denke nicht das heute noch was geht.
Aber mal abwarten


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2022)

Nice, ich hatte die Hoffnung dieses WE noch nen Ansitzfisch zu fangen eigentlich schon aufgegeben da ich mich wohl bisl von den Tagestemperaturen täuschen lassen / die Wirkung der Nachttemperaturen unterschätzt habe, da klingelt gerade ne 80er Barbe an.
Ist ja auch schon mal was.




Grüße


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Oktober 2022)

Moin, habe es endlich geschafft und "meine" Stelle am Wehr nach einer schweißtreibender Klettererei über große Felsensteine erreicht. Rechts liegt ein kleiner Gründling aus, links Würmer. 
Bin das erste Mal hier und rechne mit schönen Fischen! 

Ein fettes Petri an alle, die auch (noch) am Wasser sind oder erst noch kommen !


----------



## Stulle (9. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Doppelter Regenbogen. Schön anzusehen ist es ja, aber ich hätte lieber Fisch...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420447
> Anhang anzeigen 420448
> ...


wo der doppelte regenbogen das wasser berührt frisst gerade ein 50 Pfünder


----------



## alter Neusser (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich beneide euch Leute ich sitze im Krankenhaus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Oktober 2022)

Stulle schrieb:


> wo der doppelte regenbogen das wasser berührt frisst gerade ein 50 Pfünder


Verdammt! Zu spät gelesen...


----------



## DenizJP (9. Oktober 2022)

Wenig Frequenz in der Stadt da sich die Beißphasen immer mehr in die Nacht verlegen

Dafür aber schöne Fische wenn man einen hat

Außerdem das Ufer voller kleiner Zander

Eventuell kommen ja spannende Zeiten auf den Main zu


----------



## świetlik (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich wollte mich wieder melden.
Ich habe ganze Zeit fleißig mitgelesen.
Leider muss ich zugeben daß ich die letzte drei Monate nix fast gefangen habe obwohl ich 2-3 Mal pro Woche am Wasser war. Plätze und Strategie wie immer.  
Heute morgen schön Frühstück aufgegessen, zwei Ruten ausgesucht, Köder gepackt und ab ans Wasser für paar Stündchen.
Irgendwann muss doch Fisch geben.
Dann klappte das endlich.







Juhu endlich schöne Fische die man zeigen kann.
Dann habe ich Platz gewechselt ca. 100m weiter.
Dann wieder ein Fisch. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Mit so einem Fisch habe ich nicht gerechnet. Hat sich richtig gelohnt nicht aufzugeben. 
Dann bin ich zum ersten Stelle zurück gegangen und dann bei 2 Wurf...
	

		
			
		

		
	





Noch ein Hecht. 92 cm.
Ein richtig gutes Angeln Tag.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (9. Oktober 2022)

Petri!  Bei mir ging den ganzen Tag gar nix, habe dann gezielt auf Grundeln geangelt, weil ich noch 2 frische als Köder brauchte. Die Viecher haben mir zuerst 2 Köfis und 2 Würmer abgefressen, blieben aber nicht hängen. 
Blieben aber mal welche hängen, gingen die sofort in ihre Steinburg... 

Zwei Montagen sind mir so abgerissen. Erst als ich Endblei mit Seitenzweig montiert habe, blieb die erste endlich hängen! Machte aus ihr 2 Hälften, bis jetzt kein Biss. 
Interessanterweise gibt's hier Fossilien zu finden....


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Oktober 2022)

Komme gerade vom See, bin noch ganz durch den Wind... 

Leichte Spinnrute mit Ziel Barsch ausgerüstet, ging es los an eine neue Stelle, Boden kiesig und klares Wasser.
Nach einigen Würfen kam beim Jiggen auf maximale Distanz beim Absinken ein
heftiger Einschlag BUMM! 

Rute hochgerissen - sofort im Halbkreis und kräftige Schläge und Geschüttel am Grund.

Der Fisch kam keinen Zentimeter mit, bohrte auf der Stelle... Na toll, guter Hecht an der 22er Mono ohne Stahl, das kann ja heiter werden 
Sehr langsam bekam ich den Fisch in Bewegung unter Vollauslastung des Geräts.
Immer wieder Rucke auf der Stelle, das kam nicht hechtmässig rüber, sollte ich einen der seltenen Zander gehakt haben? 

Also maximal Druck gemacht, damit sich der Haken ins knochige Maul bohrt!

Dann ging plötzlich nix mehr, der Fisch hatte sich in einer Kraut Wand festgesetzt 

Gezogen wie verrückt, locker gelassen das er sich frei schwimmt... Nix!
Letzter Versuch paar Meter zur Seite gelaufen und seitlich gepowert... Und er kam langsam wieder mit!

Bitte nur einmal sehen...nur einmal will ich den Fisch sehen...

Dann konnte ich den kompakten Fisch im klaren Wasser ausmachen, aber seit wann haben Zander tiefschwarze Querstreifen... 
Die Landung glückte, indem ich ihn im Flachen über den feinen Kies ziehen konnte...
Kompakter Flussbarsch mit 45cm. Länge

Auf dem 2. Bild mal der Grössenvergleich mit einem 34er Barsch.

R. S.


----------



## alter Neusser (9. Oktober 2022)

Danke für die Anteilnahme


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Oktober 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> Danke für die Anteilnahme



Kopf hoch das wird schon und dann wirst du am Wasser sitzen und wieder zuschlagen/Fische fangen
als ich letztes Jahr außer Gefecht gesetzt war hat mich das Board motiviert und geholfen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Oktober 2022)

alter Neusser schrieb:


> Ich beneide euch Leute ich sitze im Krankenhaus


Gute Besserung.


----------



## alter Neusser (9. Oktober 2022)

G





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Komme gerade vom See, bin noch ganz durch den Wind...
> 
> Leichte Spinnrute mit Ziel Barsch ausgerüstet, ging es los an eine neue Stelle, Boden kiesig und klares Wasser.
> Nach einigen Würfen kam beim Anjiggen auf maximale Distanz beim Absinken ein
> ...


Geiler Fang


----------



## Luis2811 (9. Oktober 2022)

Ich war auch noch Mal am See auf Hecht. Im Moment mit großen Ködern (ca 50cm) um mal über den Meter zu kommen und denn PB von 97cm zu vergrößern. An der ersten Stelle kam dann ziemlich schnell ein interessierter 70er Hecht hinterher der dann aber doch abdrehte. Einige Stellen später gab es dann den Einschlag. Der Fisch hing und zog direkt Schnur von der fast geschlossen Rolle. Nach ca. 10 Sekunden im Drill und etwas Schnurgewinn kam er dann an die Oberfläche und schüttelte sich mit einem mal los.

Daraufhin wurde erstmal der gesamte See zusammen geflucht.
Bei der Köder Kontrolle waren dann in dem neuen Gummifisch von vorne bis hinten Bissspuren.
Doch weiter werfen an der Stelle brachte nichts mehr, der wird heute nicht nachmals beißen. Also andere Stelle und weiter werfen, doch es gab heute keinen weiteren Biss mehr.

Allen die noch am Wasser sind noch viel Bisse und erfolgreiche Drills.


----------



## Mooskugel (9. Oktober 2022)

Noch 2 Bilder zum vorherigen Bericht. War schon ein Stückchen weitergegangen und könnte plötzlich deutliche Unmutsbekundungen vernehmen. Schade scheint ein richtig guter Fisch gewesen zu sein.


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2022)

Schöne Fische liebe Kollegen 
Fettes Petri

Heut gab's nen guten Küchenzander
Aber er ist mir entglitten. 
Mal gewinnst, mal verlierst 
Aber ein schöner Urlaubsabschlussabend


----------



## zokker (10. Oktober 2022)

Petri allen Fängern ... 



Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich war auch noch Mal am See auf Hecht. Im Moment mit großen Ködern (ca 50cm) ...


sportlich so was zu werfen ...


----------



## Luis2811 (10. Oktober 2022)

Auf ein neues.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. Oktober 2022)

Nach Feierabend 2h Ziegelei abgeklappert, ging schnell da fast der ganze Tümpel voll ist mit Kraut. 4 Pikes insgesamt, die letzten beiden waren noch kleiner als der zweite auf dem Foto...Leider nur die Kinderstube unterwegs aber immerhin Fisch. Zusätzlich noch einige Fehlattacken gehabt


----------



## W-Lahn (11. Oktober 2022)

Petri in die Runde! Bin gerade auf Zander-Pirsch. Juveniler Zielfisch ist bereits eingestiegen und Barsche sind auch am Spot, besser als Nix


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2022)

Einmal probiere ich noch auf pacu hier danach suche ich mir einen anderen See/Fisch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

Beachtlich, dass du soviel Freude daran findest an solchen Plätzen zu fischen.
Wäre mir echt zu Urbanstylisch


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Beachtlich, dass du soviel Freude daran findest an solchen Plätzen zu fischen.
> Wäre mir echt zu Urbanstylisch


Ich bin 20min in die Pampa gefahren ländlicher wird es nicht für weitere 40min.


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2022)

Neben an am See sind die stipper auf karpfen aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

See sachter, ich nenn das Puff


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Oktober 2022)

Was nimmst du denn auf Pacu für Köder, gibt es an dieser "Angelanlage" ein Reglement wie Fangbeschränkung, Mindestmaße... usw.? Muß der Fang nach Gewicht bezahlt werden oder kostet das dort pauschalierten Eintritt?


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (11. Oktober 2022)

The Sun is shining, the weather is sweet yeahhh


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

GEIL! Da wär ich jetzt auch gern.

Heut nach Feierabend wieder an nen überschaubaren Baggersee, gucken ob sich da wieder paar Pikes zuppel lassen. Herbst/Winter ist Raubfischtime, Frühjahr/Sommer Carptime. Find die Aufteilung so ziemlich nice für mich.

Hab aber gemerkt wie schnell einen das Spinnfieber wieder packt, ist schon ne geile Angelei und ziemlich krass mit Adrenalin verbunden wenn die Pikes immer auf den im Wasser sichtbaren Köder scheppern. Btw, bevor ich mitm Carpfischen begonnen habe war ich eigentlich Spinnfischer durch und durch


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2022)

Der ist ein beliebter Speisefisch. Bezahlt wird nach Zeit/Ruten. Ich glaube nicht das dem durchschnittlichen Vietnamesen das Konzept Mindestmaß vertraut ist. Mit einem Fehlbiss gehöre ich bisher zu den erfolgreichen seit dem regen ist Totenstille im Wasser.


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2022)

Typische Montage hier damit würde ich vielleicht mehr Fangen


----------



## Stulle (11. Oktober 2022)

Das war nix ab nach Hause


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
Bei bestem Wetter am See gewesen, 
hatte ich an einer eng begrenzten Stelle einen kleinen Schwarm hübscher Barsche stehen. 
Konnte so in kurzer Zeit 8 Stück von 25-32cm. rauszuppeln. 

6 gingen zurück... 

R. S.


----------



## thanatos (11. Oktober 2022)

das Kraut hat sich nun dem Grund zu gewand , der See ist ja nur noch 31/2 Meter tief und man
kann seinen Köder am Grund sehen , die Köderfische sind auch nicht mehr flächendecken da .
Barsch blinkern ist auch nicht mehr soo erfolgreich , hat sich nun alles wieder anders verteilt ,
mal sehen ob unsere C&R´s nun wieder hier einziehen um ihre geliebten Karpfen zu füttern ,
viel Zeit bleibt ja nicht mehr das schöne Wetter bleibt ja nicht ewig und die Nächte sind auch schon ganz schön frisch .


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Oktober 2022)

Tag 3

Noch beißt nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

Mit Camping? Auf was geht's?

Bei mir heut übrigens auf Pike nicht einen Zupfer. Gestern richtig gut gefangen und heut wie tot. War zwar nen anderes Gewässer, aber das Wetter war auch ganz anders als gestern. Naja, das ist halt Angeln


----------



## jkc (11. Oktober 2022)

Bester Angelhund aufm Planeten 




Trotz Blank letztes WE an der Stelle, habe ich entschieden es nochmal zu versuchen, dabei den Wirkungskreis zu vergrößern und drei Plätze mit unterschiedlichem Charakter zu befischen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Oktober 2022)

Petruschka!

Der Eimer sieht zumindest schonmal zum Anbeißen aus


----------



## Mooskugel (11. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mit Camping? Auf was geht's


Nein, nein. Kein Camping. Nur die Dämmerung und ein bisschen in die Nacht hinein. Hecht war das Ziel, aber auch bei uns nicht ein Zupfer. Nur ein schöner Mondaufgang.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Oktober 2022)

Heuer, ausnahmsweise mal mit Gummi.


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2022)

Sehen gut aus, laufen die noch stabil oder neigen die zum rotieren / kippen durch die hochrückige Form?

Fische die letzten Touren mit nem hochrückigen Zeck-Gummi bei dem mir das wieder aufgefallen ist, hatte eigentlich extra nen solides Kopfgewicht drangeschraubt.

Und tut mir leid, wenn ich hier spamen muss, mir dreht sich bei dem Vorfach leider der Magen um, Kollege hatte letzte Woche erst nen Abbiss mit 80er Fluo, Biss, Bumm, durch.

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Oktober 2022)

Sind Angry Lures. Und fürs Zandern reicht das.


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Oktober 2022)

Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Stahl oder Titan, sonst nix.


----------



## bic zip (12. Oktober 2022)

Heute nach der Arbeit noch ein Stündchen mit dem Boot raus…1kleiner Barsch auf Spinnerbait

Was die kleinen sich alles zutrauen ist wahnsinn


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Oktober 2022)

2,3 Stündchen auf Oktoberaal


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Heute nach der Arbeit noch ein Stündchen mit dem Boot raus…1kleiner Barsch auf Spinnerbait
> 
> Was die kleinen sich alles zutrauen ist wahnsinn
> Anhang anzeigen 420836
> Anhang anzeigen 420837


Die Paddel oder Ruder sind ja high end


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Oktober 2022)

Nichts. Am besten, man verkauft den ganzen Plunder und fängt an zu Häkeln. Scheiß Jahr. Ich warte noch unser Vereinsraubfischangeln ab und nehm den Kahn raus. Hab ich die Schnautze derzeit voll. Und am Vereinsstegwirste dann noch aufgezogen, weil ich beim Jerken sitzen bleibe. Ich war kurz davor dem Arsch ins Maul zu hauen. Mit Messergriff quer in der  Hand. Zu dem sein Glück hat der rechtzeitig bemerkt, wie ich geladen war und bin.


----------



## Riesenangler (12. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus, laufen die noch stabil oder neigen die zum rotieren / kippen durch die hochrückige Form?
> 
> Fische die letzten Touren mit nem hochrückigen Zeck-Gummi bei dem mir das wieder aufgefallen ist, hatte eigentlich extra nen solides Kopfgewicht drangeschraubt.
> 
> ...


Die pendeln ganz gut, aber drehen sich nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Oktober 2022)

Eben noch 2h nach Feierabend auf Pike gewesen an dem See, wo ich letztes WE auf Carp war. Ergebnis: 2 richtig gute Fehlbisse gehabt, beide Mal die Pikes gesehen, definitiv 70+. Aber wie solls auch anders sein, die 40cm Pikes bleiben fast immer hängen und die größeren natürlich nicht. Ließ sich auch nix machen, alle möglichen Köder ausprobiert danach aber die wollten schon nach einem Mal nicht mehr  

Naja egal, Hauptsache Aktion gehabt. Hab mich auch gut verjagt als die wieder so draufgeknallt sind


----------



## jkc (12. Oktober 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Die Paddel oder Ruder sind ja high end


Man nimmt was man kriegen kann.
Habe mich aber auch die letzte Zeit häufiger gefragt was ein gutes Paddel ausmacht. Gab wenig zu lesen dazu.


----------



## Zmann (12. Oktober 2022)

Heute war frequenz Angeln angesagt...Masse statt Klasse,5 Zander 2 Barsche,hätte auch mehr werden können aber man ist zufrieden und dann noch das Wetter dazu!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Oktober 2022)

Ist doch ein top Ergebnis   

So langsam bekomm ich auch Bock auf Zanderfischen, aber der Kanal ist halt einfach so öde


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Oktober 2022)

So, tut sich nicht viel. Aber Oktoberaal Check. Schwimmt wieder ..
Und ja, Thermoanzug schon ganz gut


----------



## bic zip (12. Oktober 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Die Paddel oder Ruder sind ja high end


ist ein Vereinsboot….dem guckt man nicht ins Maul 

solltest erst mal die „Anker“ sehen 
Graugusssohlen von der DB


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin wieder zu Hause. 3 Aale vom gleichen Kaliber sind es geworden. Aalles wieder Freigänger. Kumpel hatte noch einen 50er Zander auf Grundel am Grund. Besser als erwartet.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lässt sich je nach Größe und Lage vielleicht mit Sikaflex o.ä. wieder abdichten.


Ich würde wenn dann Stormsure dafür nehmen.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (13. Oktober 2022)

Bin gestern späten Abend auch noch los gewesen. Als es gerade Dunkel war gabs einen 50iger Zetti. Als dann die Seufersonne raus kam, kurz darauf sich auch noch Nebel aufs Wasser legte, war Schluß. Habe dann auch bereits um 0.30Uhr meine Sachen gepackt und mich davon gemacht.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Oktober 2022)

Sind aber Ruder. Paddel sehen anders aus.


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2022)

Ruder: einhändig
Paddel: beidhändig


----------



## ragbar (13. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> was ein gutes Paddel ausmacht. Gab wenig zu lesen dazu.


Ich hab mich das auch gefragt.
Habe dann selbstgefertigt, nach dem  Vorbild eines bekannten bayr. (Schlepp-) Angelzubehörhändlers,der sich mit der Thematik "Schleppen unter Motorenverbot" länger auseinandergesetzt hat.


----------



## alter Neusser (13. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bester Angelhund aufm Planeten
> Anhang anzeigen 420796
> 
> Trotz Blank letztes WE an der Stelle, habe ich entschieden es nochmal zu versuchen, dabei den Wirkungskreis zu vergrößern und drei Plätze mit unterschiedlichem Charakter zu befischen...


biologischer Bißanzeiger !!!!!!!!  Das neuste auf dem Markt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Oktober 2022)

Wat meint ihr Boys, Kanal auf Zetti/Barsch lieber vor der Dämmerung, also so bis 19:30 oder eher danach?
Bei Zander hab ich so gut wie keine Ahnung was da die beste Zeit ist.


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wat meint ihr Boys, Kanal auf Zetti/Barsch lieber vor der Dämmerung, also so bis 19:30 oder eher danach?
> Bei Zander hab ich so gut wie keine Ahnung was da die beste Zeit ist.


Würde am Kanal vor Dämmerung vertikal die Spundwand ablaufen und die faulen suchen und in/nach Dämmerung flache Bereiche. Steinpackung an Spundwänden, Übergänge Packung Spundwand. 
Steinpackung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Oktober 2022)

Ok, danke. Welche Dekore laufen zu dieser Jahreszeit?


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Welche Dekore laufen zu dieser Jahreszeit?


Kann man nicht so sagen.
Meist fische ich natürliche Dekore.
Kommt ja auch auf die Wassertrübung an.
Hatte ich gestern schon woanders geschrieben.
Kontraste geben mir Vertrauen in Köder
Also zweifarbige Köder. Oben dunkel, unten heller.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Oktober 2022)

MLK ist ja grundsätzlich ziemlich trüb. 
Ach ich versuch einfach mal. Versuch macht kluch, einfach angeln und schauen ob wat zuppelt


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Here we are.
Ükels sind schon mal am Spot.


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Auswerfen Biss Ükel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Oktober 2022)

Hände nass machen tut nicht weh!

Dennoch Petri


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hände nass machen tut nicht weh!
> 
> Dennoch Petri


Vincent Du Spund. Die Ükels werden alle sofort mit Stich getötet. Sollen verwertet werden. Da brauche ich keine nassen Patscherchen .
Momentan Ruhe .Grade zwei Boote durch.
Kann ich erstmal picknicken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Vincent Du Spund. Die Ükels werden alle sofort mit Stich getötet. Sollen verwertet werden. Da brauche ich keine nassen Patscherchen .
> Momentan Ruhe .Grade zwei Boote durch.
> Kann ich erstmal picknicken.


Deshalb muss man ja noch lange nicht persönlich werden


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Die Plötzen sind angekommen.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Oktober 2022)

war vorgestern in der Frankfurter Innenstadt erneut auf Abendbarsch angeln.

haben die Schweine doch tatsächlich die Lichter ausgemacht!!!!!


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2022)

Es funktioniert auch in absoluter Dunkelheit.


----------



## DenizJP (13. Oktober 2022)

auf Barsch mit Jiggen?


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2022)

jo, Barschangeln in vielen Variationen


----------



## DenizJP (13. Oktober 2022)

irgendwelche Tipps?

es gibt stellenweise noch leichte Beleuchtung aber keine volle.

also einfach wie gehabt Jiggen und etwas langsamer und evtl. etwas überbleibt damit es alle mitkriegen?


jemand meinte mal im Dunklen könnten auch Chatterbaits helfen damit die Fische den Köder besser orten können


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2022)

Langsame Führung ist schonmal gut, bei Jigs und Rigs z.B. auch einfach mal 2 Sekunden liegen lassen, z.T. sammeln sie den ruhenden Köder ein oder schnappen dann zu wenn der Köder dann wieder los will, ich habe aber auch schon mit genau dem Gegenteil, deutlich überbleiter Köder vollgas gejiggt, Fische gefangen. Spundwand im Zeitlupentempo abvertikalen holt auch die Fische die in den Spundbohlen ruhen.
Ich habe nie auf Beleuchtung geachtet und an dunklen Stellen genauso gut oder besser gefangen als an beleuchteten, die beleuchteten Stellen probiert halt fast jeder.

Grüße


----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

So bin dann zurück vom Stippen. Die letzte Stunde ging nix mehr.
Sind dann insgesamt 17 Ükel und 11 Plötzen. Selbst auf Wurm wollte kein Bärschlein. Die Grundeln sind wohl noch nicht soweit im Kanal angekommen . Zwei Schleusen dazwischen. 
Hatte ja die Radler nicht mitgenommen ,weils heut morge  was flott war. Dafür gabs dann den Geschmack des Ostens.
Vor der Haustür kam mir die Omi aus Nachbarhaus mit: "na Jung haste Fisch mitgebracht ?"
Sie ist 89 und macht noch alles selbst. Und ich bin ja ehrlich. Lust auf Fische putzen hatte ich heute nicht.
Jetzt gibts noch n Cuba Libre mit Havanna Club und---


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. Oktober 2022)

Petri! Ist heute wohl der letzte Tag ohne Regen, bis Sonntag soll es dann Nachts und am Tag so richtig naß werden... Im Regen aufbauen, no problem. Aber im Regen abbauen (zu müssen), neee! 
Trotzdem: Die Natur bzw. unsere Gewässer können jeden Tropfen gut brauchen, solange es kein Extrem-Hochwasser gibt...


----------



## Mefourlauber (13. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Langsame Führung ist schonmal gut, bei Jigs und Rigs z.B. auch einfach mal 2 Sekunden liegen lassen, z.T. sammeln sie den ruhenden Köder ein oder schnappen dann zu wenn der Köder dann wieder los will, ich habe aber auch schon mit genau dem Gegenteil, deutlich überbleiter Köder vollgas gejiggt, Fische gefangen. Spundwand im Zeitlupentempo abvertikalen holt auch die Fische die in den Spundbohlen ruhen.
> Ich habe nie auf Beleuchtung geachtet und an dunklen Stellen genauso gut oder besser gefangen als an beleuchteten, die beleuchteten Stellen probiert halt fast jeder.
> 
> Grüße


Zum Stehenlassen musst Du dann eine blaue Pille dem GuFi spendieren oder noch besser Köder mit Auftrieb verwenden. Schau dir mal die Lieblingsköder an. Die stehen schön auf dem Kopf. Gibts auch in Barschgrössen. Ansonsten können das die Mobys auch noch prima, die gibts aber nur in 12,5 cm.


----------



## Vanner (13. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Grundeln sind wohl noch nicht soweit im Kanal angekommen . Zwei Schleusen dazwischen.


Finowkanal? Sieht jedenfalls so aus.


----------



## Micha1450 (13. Oktober 2022)




----------



## silverfish (13. Oktober 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Finowkanal? Sieht jedenfalls so aus.


Werbellinkanal


----------



## Vanner (13. Oktober 2022)

ah okay.


----------



## James8 (13. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Man nimmt was man kriegen kann.
> Habe mich aber auch die letzte Zeit häufiger gefragt was ein gutes Paddel ausmacht. Gab wenig zu lesen dazu.


Ruder in „Löffelform“ möglichst leicht u mit zusätzlichen Ausgleichsgewichten 
Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Oktober 2022)

Ich konnte mich losreißen und war auch die Nacht unterwegs…
Was soll ich sagen, jedenfalls mein bester Tag seid dem ich Strolche jage …
Bin immer noch voll aufgedreht …


----------



## daci7 (14. Oktober 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich losreißen und war auch die Nacht unterwegs…
> Was soll ich sagen, jedenfalls mein bester Tag seid dem ich Strolche jage …
> Bin immer noch voll aufgedreht …


Lass hören!


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2022)

Moin allen Fängern und den Schneidern ebenso.


----------



## silverfish (14. Oktober 2022)

Viel Petri und ne schöne Daach.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Lass hören!


Das willst Du gar nicht


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2022)

Zwei Winzhechte und einen Biss, der mir die geflochtene Schnur zerrissen hat.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2022)

So, schön einen nassen Arsch holen und nix fangen. Ist das nicht herrlich


----------



## DenizJP (14. Oktober 2022)

wollte auch morgen an den Rhein aber soll ordentlich regnen :/


----------



## bic zip (14. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Moin allen Fängern und den Schneidern ebenso.


Hammer Lackierung der Wobbler


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2022)

Ups, das ging schneller als erwartet. Ein kleiner Strolch..


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Hammer Lackierung der Wobbler


Das ist ein Jerk von Forge of Lures. Aber das Modell wird nicht mehr gebaut. Das ist der Jerk Ulf. Und die Lackierung ist ne Idee von mir und ist das Projekt Sethos. Soll halt ne Mumie sein. Wenndu die Lackierung haben willst, die ist Frei gegeben. Du müstest nur mit den Jungs kontakt aufnehmen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Oktober 2022)

Nummer drei darf zum morgigen Mittagessen mit nach Hause


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Oktober 2022)

Naja, immerhin kein Schneider am Kanal und der hatte auch Maß, schwimmt trotzdem wieder. 2 weitere Bisse noch vergeigt


----------



## hanzz (14. Oktober 2022)

Petri allen. 

Vincent_der_Falke 
Wie gefangen und welcher Köder/Farbe?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Oktober 2022)

Gejiggt mit nem 7g Kopf und nem weißen Monkey Lure Fake von Aliexpress. Laufen genauso gut wie die 6mal teureren Originale


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2022)

und das witzige daran ist, das sind die Originale


----------



## Riesenangler (14. Oktober 2022)

So. Mitternacht. Noch schnell nen 53%er als Schlummertrunk genommen und um sechs wird wieder die Hackfresse im Badspiegel begrüßt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> und das witzige daran ist, das sind die Originale


Sehr gut möglich, nur halt die besten aussortiert. Bei manchen ist der Schwanzteller nicht ganz gerade, juckt den Zander aber null


----------



## Zmann (15. Oktober 2022)

Wie im Bilderbuch...geraubt...angeworfen...Tock schön auf den Gummi gehämmert,ich liebe diese Angelei!


----------



## DenizJP (15. Oktober 2022)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Oktober 2022)

Petri Männers. Bei mir ist es bei den 3 geblieben. Habe um zehn eingepackt. Insgesamt hatte ich 5 Runs, zweimal aber losgelassen. Das komische war, stupide und eintönige Spundwand, aber alle 5 Bisse kamen auf eine Rute. Mein Kumpel war auch mit, und hatte gar keine Tröte. Auch meine anderen Ruten waren Tod, wobei auf eine davon hatte ich noch einen Taui als Aalfalle mit ausgelegt. War aber auch nix.


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich werd alt.
Bischen Regen und Wind, nööö.
Hätts früher nicht gegeben. Man siehts an meinen leeren Fangbüchern.


----------



## DenizJP (15. Oktober 2022)

Weiter gehts xD

Nur ein 42-44 er aber macht mich dennoch glücklich


----------



## DenizJP (15. Oktober 2022)

Weiter!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2022)

Heut nachm Mittag nochmal etwas länger an den Kanal und paar verschiedene Spots anfahren. Gestern war ich nur an dem einen Spot und hab den komplett ausgefischt. Hauptgrund war, dass ich dort noch nen anderen Spinnangler getroffen habe mit dem ich mich auf Anhieb gut verstanden habe. Haben dann ganze Zeit zusammen gefischt.

Er hatte auchn kleinen Zetti, hatte es aber eigentlich auf Barsch abgesehen. Der hatte doch echt radikal ne 850€ Baitcast Kombi am Start, wtf


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gejiggt mit nem 7g Kopf und nem weißen Monkey Lure Fake von Aliexpress. Laufen genauso gut wie die 6mal teureren Originale


Na denn noch n Petri auch allen anderen. 
Hab auch was aus China. 
Corona, und liege flach. 
Fische beissen und ich kann nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich denk an dich mein lieber, wenn ich später am Kanal bin ...


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na denn noch n Petri auch allen anderen.
> Hab auch was aus China.
> Corona, und liege flach.
> Fische beissen und ich kann nicht.


Gute und schnelle Genesung ! 
Du hast das Andenken aus China hoffentlich nicht beim Tackledealer geholt.


----------



## hanzz (15. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Gute und schnelle Genesung !
> Du hast das Andenken aus China hoffentlich nicht beim Tackledealer geholt.


Danke. 
Keine Ahnung woher. 
Is ja auch egal. 
Denke mal hier hat irgendein Pflegedienst das mitgebracht.


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Die schleppen alles an. Quatschen immer von Hygiene und Sauberkeit, dabei sind sie die Bazillenschleudern Nr.1 .
Der Bekannte welcher demnächst in die neue Wohnung zieht wurde jetzt im Krankenhaus bei der Dialyse mit Covid angesteckt. Nun dauerts noch was. Grrrr....


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch mal wieder auf dem Wasser.

Mal sehen ob ob die Wathose dicht ist.
Der Stiefel hatte sich von der Hose gelöst, hab ich geklebt.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Oktober 2022)

Sauer Zokker, dann gibt es ja wieder Eimerbilder, viel Erfolg und Petri


----------



## Mescalero (15. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch im Wasser. Kein Fisch bislang.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Oktober 2022)

Geh mal auf Sehrohtiefe   Hinten null vorne 30


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin auch im Wasser. Kein Fisch bislang.


Mit Wurm?


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2022)

Petri Dank Günter, ich werde mein bestes geben.
Wollte eigentlich wieder im Schongebiet angeln, aber soll die Nacht noch bis 50 km/h Wind kommen. Also selbe Stelle wie letztes mal.
Senken ging so, hab aber noch Fischis  von zu Hause mit genommen. Wathose ist definitiv hin. Mein Versuch hat nicht gefruchtet.
Angeln kommen später rein. Die Nacht ist ja lang.


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2022)

Angeln scharf


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Viel Petri und ne schöne Angelnacht !


----------



## bathgate (15. Oktober 2022)

Bin dieses Wochenende dann für Samstag & Sonntag campen gefahren. Den ganzen Tag über beißt nix. Als es dunkel wird, probiere ich ne Drop Shot Montage mit 60g Tiroler Hölzel und es wird dieser 62 cm Aal. So kann es gern weiter gehen.


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2022)

Petri, ich kann auch was vermelden.
Der kleine schwimmt schon wieder, dürfte aber auch schon fast 60 sein. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






So knapp 70.


----------



## bathgate (15. Oktober 2022)

Eigentlich habe ich für diese Art von Angelei extra nen Bissmelder mitgenommen. Der ist aber so laut, dass ich mich nicht traue, den auf dem normalen Campingplatz zu benutzen.

Ein paar Mitcamper hier sind auch Angler und unheimlich hilfsbereit. Nicht nur, dass sie mir viele Tipps zu den richtigen Stellen gegeben haben. Damit ich auch nachts gut angeln kann, haben sie mich mit Wattwürmern, den richtige Haken und sogar noch 1. Hilfe Handschuhen versorgt, damit ich auf Aal gehen kann.


----------



## bic zip (15. Oktober 2022)

Echt Wattwürmer oder Freud‘scher Versprecher?
Und für was die Handschuhe?


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin auch im Rennen. Wetterlage nahe am Optimum für das Gewässer, wenn nix geht, sitze ich definitiv falsch.

Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## bathgate (15. Oktober 2022)

Echte Wattwürmer und es sind Silikonhandschuhe, damit ich mich nicht vollschleime.


----------



## bic zip (15. Oktober 2022)

Ja, frische Wattis sind schon etwas speziell was die Körpersäfte angeht  

Hier, im Landesinneren, hab ich noch keine im Angelgeschäft gesehen, noch nicht mal konservierte.


----------



## silverfish (15. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab mir auch mal selbstgebuddelteWattis aus DK mitgebracht. Schön in mehrlagigem Zeitungspapier.
Zweimal am Tag kontrolliert ,aussortiert und befeuchtet. Die letzten hielten 8 Tage. 
Das war der Knaller in der Sieg und der Agger. 
Schreibe lieber nicht wie und wieviel ich gefangen habe. Wahrscheinlich werd ich sowas nicht mehr erleben. Jedenfalls habe an 4 Sitzungen mehr Aal gefangen ,als die letzten 20 Jahre.


----------



## inextremo6 (15. Oktober 2022)

Inspiriert durch die heutigen beiden Aalfänger,Petri euch beiden, bin ich auch vor ner Stunde zum See. Naja Aal kann ich nicht mehr, dafür gabs nen guten 65er Zander.
Ja es gibt sie doch noch in unserem See!!!
Der darf heute auch mit.....Beste Fänge für alle die noch sitzen.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Auswerfen Biss Ükel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top Zanderköder. Leider bei mir verboten.


----------



## zokker (15. Oktober 2022)

Petri Paul, 65 ist ja schon amtlich.
Hier ist es schön windig geworden und geregnet hat's auch schon. Ich hau mich wieder auf's Ohr.


----------



## inextremo6 (15. Oktober 2022)

Danke Zokker , dir natürlich auch.Bei uns ist klarer Himmel windstill und 16 Grad, ich sitz noch ohne thermo.  Naja uns trennen auch bestimmt 180 km ....
Für Montag sind 24 Grad angesagt.ich mach noch n paar Stündchen


----------



## Mikesch (15. Oktober 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> ... es sind Silikonhandschuhe, damit ich mich nicht vollschleime.


Vergiss die Dinger, bei Feuchtigkeit flutschiger als Schmierseife.


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2022)

Tja, still ruht der See




	

		
			
		

		
	
Beste Zeit läuft seit ner Stunde. Hat sich aber noch kein Fisch dran erinnert.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (16. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns wird in den meisten See auch nur mit Wattwürmer auf Aal gefischt, funktioniert echt mega gut.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Oktober 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Vergiss die Dinger, bei Feuchtigkeit flutschiger als Schmierseife.


Außerdem hält man einen Aal am besten mit einem trockenen Tuch!


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin gut ausgeschlafen. Hatte nur noch 1 Biss der wieder los gelassen hat.

Da ist sie wieder.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Oktober 2022)

Schön vom  Strand aus Feedern.


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil und nen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## heinzi (16. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Bin auch im Wasser. Kein Fisch bislang.


Wahrscheinlich weil der Wurm zu klein ist.


----------



## jkc (16. Oktober 2022)

Tja, also bei mir nix. Nichtmal das sonst übliche Rumgepiepe von Kleinfisch / Brassen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Oktober 2022)

Bin am wasser mit köfi und wobbler, immer abwechselnd. Blöde entzündung im ellbogen geht nicht weg.

Aber der Beifang ist schonmal vielversprechend.


----------



## zokker (16. Oktober 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Oktober 2022)

Die sonne kommt raus, bald 20 grad, 2 hand voll kastanien bei dem pilzesammlerpaar gegen kaffe aus der thermoskanne getauscht. Herrlich.
Wer braucht da noch fische.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Oktober 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Blöde entzündung im ellbogen geht nicht weg.


Pass bloß auf, dass sich das nicht auswächst.

Letztes WE musste ich zwischendurch auch komplett kapitulieren und über 1-stündige Pausen einlegen - konnte meine M-Zanderspinne zeitweilig nicht mehr halten, Arm wollte nicht mehr (Batteriesäure-Einspritz-Gefühl).

Hatte zum Glück kein Bigbait-Gerät dabei - damit hätte es sich an dem Tag dann wohl komplett ausgeangelt gehabt. Selten so wenig Würfe gemacht.

Gab auch weder Fisch noch Biss. Insgesamt die reinste Qual. Ging so extrem leider erst am Wasser los - man ist halt kein Hellseher. Musste quasi auf jegliche Köderführung verzichten und konnte nur noch halblebig werfen/leiern.

Habe es trotzdem noch etwas versucht, damit die 2 Std. Anfahrt nicht ganz fürn Arsch waren.

Eine "muntere" Fortsetzung meines All-Time-Mies-Angeljahres 2022. Aber ich hoffe weiter auf hoffentlich noch kommende gute Angeltage. Kann ja wohl nicht sein.

Werde aber erst nach auskurierter Gerippeverheizung wieder angreifen, das muss unbedingt ganz weg.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (16. Oktober 2022)

Von Ellbogenentzündung kann ich auch ein Lied singen...habe ich seit einem Jahr...und Rücken...aber was soll man machen, angeln muss trotzdem irgendwie gehen, halt an die Situation angepasst, leichtere Ruten, kürzere Zeiten...nicht angeln ist definitiv keine Option!  War heute morgen mal kurz unterwegs, aber leider erfolglos...


----------



## kridkram (16. Oktober 2022)

Total warm heute, das nutz ich nochmal und bin an meine Talsperre. 2x Wurm drinn, die Barsche rauben wie blöde! Leider haben wir noch immer Raubfischangel Verbot, so kann ich nur auf Wurm setzen.


----------



## kridkram (16. Oktober 2022)

Zum vergessen, kein Zupper. Die Barsche haben sich wohl auf Fisch festgelegt.


----------



## Micha1450 (17. Oktober 2022)

Eine Grundel brachte diesen Elbzander. Mit 67cm optimale Küchengröße.


----------



## ado (17. Oktober 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz live, war heute nach der Arbeit ne halbe Stunde am Wasser und konnte unter anderem diese schöne 44er Regenbogenforelle fangen.


----------



## inextremo6 (18. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen , ich sitze auch noch. Nachdem  ich heute endlich mal wieder wenigstens einen kleinen Aal
gegen 20 Uhr gefangen habe war erstmal Ruhe. Um 23,30 gabs nen 60er Hecht der sofort wieder zurück ging.
Dann gings rasant 2 kleinere Zander so um die 45 bis 50 schwimmen natürlich wieder
Und dann eben diesen  70er, 
Der darf mit in die Truhe,  zu seinem Kumpel von Samstag....
Ne Stunde hänge ich jetzt noch ran. Falls noch jemand sitzt beste Fänge.


----------



## Luis2811 (18. Oktober 2022)

Heute noch ein letztes Mal dieses Jahr am Bach auf Forelle.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Oktober 2022)

Ähhhndlich sitze ich wieder am Wasser (Regnitz)! Diesmal eine neue Stelle, Ruten unter einem Wg von 100gr. kann man echt vergessen, in der Schnur und Montage verfangene Blätter versetzen das zu leichte Blei ganz schnell...
Jetzt liegen 120gr. Tiroler Hölzl aus, an einer Montage mit Wurm, an der andere eine 9-cm Grundl.

Ist voll warm heute und mit der Regnerei ist vorläufig Schluß. Muß ich ausnutzen! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Habe vor, bis Morgen Früh zu machen...


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ähhhndlich sitze ich wieder am Wasser (Regnitz)! Diesmal eine neue Stelle, Ruten unter einem Wg von 100gr. kann man echt vergessen, in der Schnur und Montage verfangene Blätter versetzen das zu leichte Blei ganz schnell...
> Jetzt liegen 120gr. Tiroler Hölzl aus, an einer Montage mit Wurm, an der andere eine 9-cm Grundl.
> 
> Ist voll warm heute und mit der Regnerei ist vorläufig Schluß. Muß ich ausnutzen!
> ...


Senk halt die Schnur ab.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (18. Oktober 2022)

Keine Probleme mehr mit Blättern und Grundeln geben jetzt auch Ruhe. Habe an beiden Montagen wieder Würmer als Köder. 
Heute ist der neue A.... I - Katalog bei mir angekommen und hat mich an den Angelplatz begleitet. Habe erst die Hälfte durch... 
Wird doch noch eine klare Nacht, vom Mond ist noch nichts zu sehen. 

Mal abwarten, was die Nacht so mitbringt... Ist noch jemand draußen?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. Oktober 2022)

Bin wieder daheim. In 10h nicht ein einziger Biß/Fisch... Das war vielleicht neblig, daß habe ich ja noch nie erlebt!
Konnte höchstens 20, 30m weit schauen, sah nicht mehr, wo die Montagen lagen. Habe dann wohl eine über die andere geworfen, beim letzten einholen hatte ich die der anderen Rute mit dran...

Gottseidank habe ich den Rückweg über eine Nebelverhangene, große Wiese gefunden, denn der Nebel hat alles geschluckt: Licht, Geräusche und die Sicht, trotz heller Stirnlampe...


----------



## Snâsh (19. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Heut nachm Mittag nochmal etwas länger an den Kanal und paar verschiedene Spots anfahren. Gestern war ich nur an dem einen Spot und hab den komplett ausgefischt. Hauptgrund war, dass ich dort noch nen anderen Spinnangler getroffen habe mit dem ich mich auf Anhieb gut verstanden habe. Haben dann ganze Zeit zusammen gefischt.
> 
> Er hatte auchn kleinen Zetti, hatte es aber eigentlich auf Barsch abgesehen. Der hatte doch echt radikal ne 850€ Baitcast Kombi am Start, wtf


Takle-Fetischisten gibts überall und die sich auch noch Stolz auf diese Preise  
Kenn ich. Bin genauso. Macht mir einfach mehr Spaß


----------



## Luis2811 (19. Oktober 2022)

Ich war heute noch mal wieder auf Hecht los. Nach 2 Fischen die nicht hängen blieben gab es dann doch noch einen Vertreter seiner Art. Dieser hatte allerdings auch leichte Trefferschwierigkeiten und hing erst nach ca. 10 Fehlattacken.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Oktober 2022)

So. Jetzt noch frühstücken ubd dann auf den See. Ich frier mir jetzt schon den Arsch ab. Aber die Zander waren gestern juckig und haben mir drei Gufis komplett zerfetzt


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Oktober 2022)

Leichter Nebel übern See.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Leichter Nebel übern See.


Hallo,

wenn Nebel aus den Wiesen steigt, die Fledermaus das Wiesel g...t .  

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

Noch nix. Der Seitenwind ist bissl zu stark für diese feine Angelei.Montage wird immer vom Platz versetzt.Na schaun mer mal.


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

grade ist was Dickes rechts neben mir geplanscht. Werden wohl leider auch Karpfen drin sein. Ein Zuppler auf den Spezialteig gabs auch.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (20. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> grade ist was Dickes rechts neben mir geplanscht. Werden wohl leider auch Karpfen drin sein. Ein Zuppler auf den Spezialteig gabs auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher dass das Rezept nicht unter Tierquälerei fällt?


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

Dann sind die Fische masochistisch .Die einzigen Bisse kamen auf den Teig. Mais Made Wurm in drei Sorten , nix geht davon. Zweimal Hebebiss. Die anderen Bisse immer in meine Richtung. Nie seitwärts oder in Richtung Gewässermitte. Kein Zuppler verwandelt. 
Wie zum Hohne drei Meter entfernt schmatzt sich n dicker Barsch irgenwas silbriges rein.
Wind hat auch wieder aufgefrischt.
Wollte grade abschicken Biss. Diesmal Fisch dran . Güster oder Blei . Ca 22cm. Vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt.
Wieder zog Pose in meine Richtung.


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Dann sind die Fische masochistisch .Die einzigen Bisse kamen auf den Teig. Mais Made Wurm in drei Sorten , nix geht davon. Zweimal Hebebiss. Die anderen Bisse immer in meine Richtung. Nie seitwärts oder in Richtung Gewässermitte. Kein Zuppler verwandelt.
> Wie zum Hohne drei Meter entfernt schmatzt sich n dicker Barsch irgenwas silbriges rein.
> Wind hat auch wieder aufgefrischt.
> Wollte grade abschicken Biss. Diesmal Fisch dran . Güster oder Blei . Ca 22cm. Vorm Kescher ausgeschlitzt.
> Wieder zog Pose in meine Richtung.


Du musst Dich näher ans Ufer setzen, wenn sie Dich sehen, ziehen die in die andere Richtung


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich einen Schritt mache lieg ich im Tümpel. Aber schön ,wer den Schaden hat brauch für Spott nich zu sorgen . Ich beiss auch gleich ins Handy bei Deinem Gourmet -Bild.


----------



## silverfish (20. Oktober 2022)

So Sonne hinter Bäumen. Wird kalt im Schatten. In einer Windpause hab ich drei dieser Nervensägen erwischt.Alles das selbe Kaliber. War beim abgekommenen gut geschätzt. Alle 22cm . Die haben alle auf Kichererbsengrosse Teigmurmeln gebissen. Nix anderes ging. Hatte extra noch die zweite Montage 20cm nebenan präsentiert. Mais oder Made wollten sie ums verrecken nicht.
Setzkescher hab ich mit den Schleimbolzen nich bematscht. 
Fazit; für Karauschen schon zu kalt.
Nächstes Mal auch Futter für den Angler einpacken.


----------



## thanatos (20. Oktober 2022)

sonnig relativ windig mein Kahn hat ganz gut geschaukelt fast schon Norwegenfeeling ,
aber bis auf einen 20er Barsch und ein paar vegetarische " Beilagen " war nix ins Boot zu kriegen 
trotzdem war schöner als Holz sägen , was ich eigentlich machen wollte .


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Oktober 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Schritt mache lieg ich im Tümpel. Aber schön ,wer den Schaden hat brauch für Spott nich zu sorgen . Ich beiss auch gleich ins Handy bei Deinem Gourmet -Bild.


Wenn Du so nah am Ufer sitzt, hilft es auch offt, wenn man eine Schirmmütze (Baseballcap) auf hat, diese falsch herum (mit Schirm nach hinten) aufzusetzen. Wenn dann die Fische dich sehen, denke die du geht vom Gewässer weg und beginnen unverzüglich damit dein Futter zu fressen und machen dabei auch nicht vor dem Hakenköder halt.
Auch wenn der Tip für heute zu spät kommt, beim nächsten Mal kann dir das den Tag retten.


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Leichter Nebel übern See.


Es war saukalt draussen im Wind. Nach zweieinhalb Stunden habe ich dann abgebrochen.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. Oktober 2022)

Ab in die Koje und an der Matratze gelauscht. Morgen früh gehts auf Räuber aller Art.


----------



## daci7 (21. Oktober 2022)

Bedingungen sind top. Nerviger Ostwind ist weg und die Nacht muckelig warm 




Einer von dreien bis jetzt.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (22. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bedingungen sind top. Nerviger Ostwind ist weg und die Nacht muckelig warm
> Anhang anzeigen 421997
> 
> Einer von dreien bis jetzt.


Oh der guckt aber mal richtig mies gelaunt, der hat sich seinen Nachtimbiss wohl etwas anders vorgestellt.


----------



## daci7 (22. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Oh der guckt aber mal richtig mies gelaunt, der hat sich seinen Nachtimbiss wohl etwas anders vorgestellt.


Ja, der fand den Trip wohl weniger spaßig  lief aber richtig gut Gestern - alle man ab ans Wasser!


----------



## DenizJP (22. Oktober 2022)

Jo toller Tipp!!!!


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2022)

Gesenkt wird heute nicht, hab genug Köfis mit. Mal sehen ob Vogelfutter beisst.


----------



## silverfish (22. Oktober 2022)

_Petri und ne fischreiche Nacht!_


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2022)

Petri Dank.

Ist noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2022)

So, letzter Barsch, nun geht es ins ehemalige Schongebiet. Werde die Nacht so in 1m Tiefe angeln.


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2022)

Doch noch einer. Da wird sich der Seeadler freuen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Doch noch einer. Da wird sich der Seeadler freuen.



Ja so is brav.  
Nicht wieder die schönen Schleien an die ollen Geier....du weißt schon.


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja so is brav.
> Nicht wieder die schönen Schleien an die ollen Geier....du weißt schon.


So lang ich keine Aale verfütter ... die mögen sie am liebsten.


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2022)

Meine Fresse, nach 6h auf dem Wasser doch kein Schneider mehr


----------



## zokker (22. Oktober 2022)

Petri jkc, du hast aber auch Ausdauer.

Ich hab schon nicht mehr mit gerechnet.


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2022)




----------



## daci7 (23. Oktober 2022)

Schöne Oktoberschlangen zokker ! Wie ist denn die Wassertemperatur bei euch? Ich überlege auch kommende Woche nochmal anzugreifen.


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

Digges Petri Zokker ! 
Allen einen schönen Sonntag .


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2022)

Danke.
WT ist 11,5 °C.

Die Nacht kam noch ein Barsch, sonst nix.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen   Was macht ihr so?
Mal schaun wies heute läuft.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2022)

Ruhe in Frieden am Grund, kleiner Monster Inside. Hast mir viel Freude bereitet.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Feierabend
> Anhang anzeigen 422158
> Anhang anzeigen 422159
> Anhang anzeigen 422160
> Anhang anzeigen 422161


Wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen das ist bei mir am See die Fahrt ist.Sieht fast genau so aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ruhe in Frieden am Grund, kleiner Monster Inside. Hast mir viel Freude bereitet.


Was ist Passiert?


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2022)

Wurffehler. Die Spule hat überdreht und dann peng. 40 Euro auf und davon.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wurffehler. Die Spule hat überdreht und dann peng. 40 Euro auf und davon.


Oha das tut weh.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2022)

Morgen früh geht's wieder an den Wichumer für 3 oder 4 Tage, je nachdem was geht. Diesmal nicht der Spot wo ich sonst immer saß und jedesmal Carps gefangen habe, sondern nen anderer, der optisch eigentlich noch viel mehr hermacht. Hoffentlich bereue ich das hinterher nicht sollte ich da nix fangen  

Und falls doch? Tackle einpacken, Lebensmittel auffrischen gehen und nochmal an den Safespot. Hab ja die nächsten 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

_Na denne schönen Urlaub und viel Petri !
Lass jucken !_


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich werd euch auf jeden Fall ab Morgen immer auf dem Laufenden halten. Frische Bilder kommen ab morgen früh


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Oktober 2022)

Riesenangler schrieb:


> Wurffehler. Die Spule hat überdreht und dann peng. 40 Euro auf und davon.



40€? Da kriegste ja n neuen für.....


----------



## silverfish (23. Oktober 2022)

40 Euro ?
Da musste paar Knacker mehr in die Därme quetschen !


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 40€? Da kriegste ja n neuen für.....


Aber nicht den. Der war ein Einzelstück.


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2022)

Heute wird gecheatet


----------



## zokker (23. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ... Lebensmittel auffrischen ...



Eier kochen?


----------



## jkc (23. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Heute wird gecheatet


Hat auch nix gebracht, solide Nullnummer.
Immerhin ein Köder in nem Baum gefunden und nicht vom Gewitter erwischt worden, zuletzt Rückenwind mit 2,5kmh Drift, da habe ich teilweise dagegen gerudert um die Köder auf Tiefe zu halten.
Ahsou, dieser Oktober ist definitiv Spitzenkandidat für meinen schlechtesten aller Zeiten.


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ahsou, dieser Oktober ist definitiv Spitzenkandidat für meinen schlechtesten aller Zeiten.



Das beruhigt. Dann mache ich wahrscheinlich nicht alles falsch
Im Moment kann ich auch nur vermelden, dass es sehr bescheiden läuft. Ab und an mal ein Biss, die aber auch nicht immer verwertet werden können. 
Oft aber auch 00-Schneider. Man fängt halt irgendwann an, an sich zu zweifeln. 

Es kann nur besser werden.


----------



## yukonjack (23. Oktober 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Das beruhigt. Dann mache ich wahrscheinlich nicht alles falsch
> Im Moment kann ich auch nur vermelden, dass es sehr bescheiden läuft. Ab und an mal ein Biss, die aber auch nicht immer verwertet werden können.
> Oft aber auch 00-Schneider. Man fängt halt irgendwann an, an sich zu zweifeln.
> 
> Es kann nur besser werden.


Dito.


----------



## Mescalero (23. Oktober 2022)

Danke meine Herren, ihr seid für mich das, was dem anonymen Alki seine Therapiegruppe ist. Man braucht einfach ab und zu die Bestätigung, dass man mit seinem Elend nicht alleine ist. 
 

Ich war eben für drei Stunden am See mit nachweislich gutem Raubfischbestand. Auf Köfi gab es keinen einzigen Biss, auch keinen Zupfer. Sehr seltsam.... sonst hat hier immer irgendetwas gebissen.


----------



## bathgate (23. Oktober 2022)

Ich finde es ja sowas von beruhigend, dass es euch auch so geht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2022)

Geht los, Boys


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2022)

Stürmt wie sau, kann das Wetter eigentlich auch mal normal sein wenn ich am Wasser bin?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Oktober 2022)

Wind ist doch gut für Karpfen, Vinc.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2022)

Wind ja, Sturm eher weniger. Aber wird morgen schon wieder besser, also alles gut. Ich hab ja Zeit.

Erstmaln Käffchen


----------



## feko (24. Oktober 2022)

Lieber im Sturm angeln ,
Als bei Flaute schaffen. 
Lg


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
auch ich kann ausser "Wurfübungen" nich Viel vorweisen. 
Die guten Barsche sind wech, es gab nur einen 25er und einen kleinen 57er Hecht in 2 Tagen. 
Dafür waren reichlich "Spinner" unterwegs. 
Ich sach mal so : Konkurrenz beim Blinkern belebt eher nich das Geschäft 
Die Fische scheinen auch die Plätze gewechselt zu haben ( "HerbstZug"), 
Somit muss man wohl wieder suchen... 

Alles nich so leicht zur Zeit.... 

R. S.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Oktober 2022)

Und ich dachte schon ich sei allein zu blöd was zu fangen.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. Oktober 2022)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen   Was macht ihr so?
> Mal schaun wies heute läuft.
> Ich werde berichten.
> 
> ...


Noch ein kleines Update.
Leider etwas verspätet.
Mein Schwiegervater hat 2 Karpfen gefangen und ich einen kleinen.
So bis 2 Kilo.
Foto gibt's deshalb keines.
War fangtechnisch schwerer als sonst .
Die Fische haben alle in nem kleinen Zeitraum von 12:15 - 13:30 gebissen.
Davor und danach war es wie ausgestorben.
Petri noch allen Fängern.
Und zokker  für die schönen Aale


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2022)

Die ersten Fische fangen an hier in der Nähe zu buckeln


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2022)

Endlich hat der Sturm nachgelassen, herrlich diese Ruhe


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Oktober 2022)

Na wen haben wir denn da? 
Ist durch s Fliegengitter des Zelts fotografiert daher siehts etwas komisch aus
*






*


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Oktober 2022)

Ein Meckie, toll !! So einer hat mich auch schonmal am Angelplatz besucht....  Auch mal ne Ratte, ein Hamster und etwas, das roch wie nasses Wildschwein... Und immer nach dem Essen! 
Wünsche Dir noch ne spannende Nacht!


----------



## zokker (24. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Na wen haben wir denn da?
> Ist durch s Fliegengitter des Zelts fotografiert daher siehts etwas komisch aus


Die machen nachts ganz tolle Geräusche ...


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2022)

Besonders beim Würmer und Schnecken schmatzen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Grad wie aus dem Nichts auf Tigernuss. Kein Riese, schätze so 12-14kg, aber der hat gekämpft wie ein Irrer. Wasn Drill


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Moin


----------



## ado (25. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422343


Petri Vinc,

Da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Die machen nachts ganz tolle Geräusche ...


Hallo,

ja, die Ehefrau eines Bekannten glaubte mal, auf der Terrasse würde sich ihr, vom Stammtisch heimkommender, angetrunkener Ehemann, welcher die Schlüssel vergessen hat, bemerkbar machen.
War aber ein Igel und der Ehemann saß noch im Wirtshaus.
Er erzählte mir dann: stell dir vor, verwechselt mich meine Frau mit einem Igel .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> stell dir vor, verwechselt mich meine Frau mit einem Igel


Nächstes Mal besser rasieren?


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Oktober 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ein Meckie, toll !! So einer hat mich auch schonmal am Angelplatz besucht....  Auch mal ne Ratte, ein Hamster und etwas, das roch wie nasses Wildschwein... Und immer nach dem Essen!
> Wünsche Dir noch ne spannende Nacht!



Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, was außer nassem Wildschwein noch riechen könnte wie nasses Wildschwein.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. Oktober 2022)

Fuchs? Wolf?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Alter Leute was hier grade abging...um Punkt 12 bekomme ich wieder nen Lauf auf die Single Rod mit Tigernuss. Nach 45 verdammten Minuten ist der Fisch endlich im Kescher. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Was für ein unfassbarer Fighter.

Dann hab ich ihn grad auf der Matte, mache das erste Foto und wollte grad die riesen Schwanzflosse fotografieren da läuft die linke Podrute ab. Ich ganz schnell Fisch ins Wasser, kaum war das erledigt, Stille. Nach 5 Sekunden Dauerton hat er sich anscheinend losgeschüttelt. Waren 2 17er Murmel drauf, vielleicht wars n kleiner Fisch. Schade!

Aber was für eine Aktion eben, einfach krank. Der Fisch war dermaßen stark, sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Dabei ist der alles andere als riesig


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2022)

Läuft gut bei dir Vinc.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Danke mein Freund 

Ja, läuft echt alles andere als schlecht. Und ich bin grad mal 24h hier, 48 liegen noch vor mir


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Kollege grad so zu mir "Schuppis Schuppis, immer nur Schuppis. Ich will ne dicke Spieglermutti sehen"

Ich so.... 
Selbe Rute wo ich eben den Fehlbiss hatte


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Es ist so krank was hier abgeht....unfassbar.
Die Schuppis haben eine so brachiale Power, mir tut inszwischen alles weh...Krank. das ist der bisher größte Fisch. Wird seine 20kg haben


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (25. Oktober 2022)

Richtig schönes Wasserschwein. Dickes Petri.


----------



## hanzz (25. Oktober 2022)

Dickes Petri Vince
Läuft doch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Es läuft geisteskrank gut...Sowas hab ich nicht erwartet, was ne Session bisher schon  .

Achja, ich hab heut beide Podruten nach links versetzt weil die Tigernuss auch ganz links liegt und da die ersten Bisse kamen. Wie man sieht, hat funktioniert. Bisher alle Ruten abgelaufen


----------



## Mescalero (25. Oktober 2022)

Petri!
Ich habe gehört, dass Zeck noch Carpprofis sucht....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Flach wie ein Brett


----------



## Mefourlauber (25. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Es läuft geisteskrank gut...Sowas hab ich nicht erwartet, was ne Session bisher schon  .
> 
> Achja, ich hab heut beide Podruten nach links versetzt weil die Tigernuss auch ganz links liegt und da die ersten Bisse kamen. Wie man sieht, hat funktioniert. Bisher alle Ruten abgelaufen


So Tage gibt es. Mitnehmen und Genießen. 45 Minuten für einen Karpfen? Hatte ich mal mit einem 12 Pfünderschuppi. Waren wohl keine 45 Minuten, aber locker 20 Minuten am starken Gerät.


----------



## silverfish (25. Oktober 2022)

*Petri *Vincent zum Schuppie. Da hat sich Deine Ausdauer bezahlt gemacht. Weiter noch kurzweiliges Angeln!


----------



## Mefourlauber (25. Oktober 2022)

Habe mich heute erfolgreich auf makellose Besatzrefos an einem schönen großen Steinbruchsee versucht. 2 x 50+ Fische sind mir geglückt. Und das schöne: habe das mit meinem Dad, er ist 80 Jahre, geteilt und er hat auch gefangen nachdem wir beide gemeinsam, er mit freier Hand, ich mit seinem und meinem Gepäck, den steilen Abhang runtergeklettert sind. Unten angekommen gabs erstmal ein Flens. Ein schöner Tag


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Oktober 2022)

Wenn das Gewässer es hergibt dann krachts auch ordentlich


----------



## Jason (26. Oktober 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Waren wohl keine 45 Minuten, aber locker 20 Minuten am starken Gerät.


Er hat es genossen. Petri für deine Strecke Vincent_der_Falke 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (26. Oktober 2022)

Oh mein Gott!! Ein Zander auf der Stadtstrecke der größer wie 20 cm ist xD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Lol wieder um 3 Uhr lief die Tigernuss ab. Schaut euch den Fettwantzt an 

Und wisst ihr was das Geile an Tigernüssen ist? Die kannste fischen bis zum Umfallen. Es sind immernoch die ersten 3 Tigernüsse am Rig und die sehen aus wie frisch aufgezogen


----------



## kridkram (26. Oktober 2022)

Petri an alle Fänger! 
Jo Vince, auch für mich sind Tigernüsse klasse Karpfenköder und Boilies ebenbürtig. 
Mit dem wie lange dauert ein aufregender Drill, kann man sich ganz schön vertun! Ich hab das mal getestet und bei jedem Run auf die Uhr gesehen. Ich kann dir sagen, 10 min kommen einem wie .......vor. Aber egal, Hauptsache Adrenalin.
Seit heute hab ich Urlaub, durch meinen langen krank hab ich ja noch allen. Klar ist, es wird geangelt, aber wo? Gestern hab ich mich für eine Woche Ostsee entschieden in Rostock. Wohnung gesucht, kontaktiert und gebucht. 
Morgen geht es los, heute Angelzeug klar machen und Klamotten packen.
Frauchen kotzt ab, hat aber eben keinen Urlaub mehr.
Werde dann hoffentlich Fisch posten können.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich weiß was du meinst mit dem sich verschätzen in der Zeit. Aber gestern habs ichs zeitlich ziemlich genau. Um 12:00 kam der Biss und um 12:49 hat ich dem Kollegen das Bild gesendet.

Dann lass es 35 Minuten gewesen sein mit allem abgezogen, aber das was die Schuppis hier abfeiern ist echt krass. Die Drills gestern waren teilweise endlos...Die wurden einfach nicht müde


----------



## Mescalero (26. Oktober 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Frauchen kotzt ab, hat aber eben keinen Urlaub mehr.
> Werde dann hoffentlich Fisch posten können.


Tja, wenn man schlecht plant, ist zum Schluss eben alles alle. Da kannste nix machen. 
 
Viel Petri und viel Spaß!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (26. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Lol wieder um 3 Uhr lief die Tigernuss ab. Schaut euch den Fettwantzt an
> 
> Und wisst ihr was das Geile an Tigernüssen ist? Die kannste fischen bis zum Umfallen. Es sind immernoch die ersten 3 Tigernüsse am Rig und die sehen aus wie frisch aufgezogen
> Anhang anzeigen 422407
> ...


Sag mal, was kriegen die denn zu fressen, wohl irgendwas zwischen Ente und Kleinkind...


----------



## silverfish (26. Oktober 2022)

Jedenfalls muss bei deren Futter Eiweiß im Vordergrund sein. Vlt. Muscheln ? 
Hab ich so Anfang der 90er erlebt. In einen Waldsee wurde Karpfenbesatz gemacht. Innerhalb von 2 Jahren waren aus 1Pfund Fischen bis zu 10 Pfund Kerlchen geworden. 
Beim nächtlichen Aalangeln mit Köderfisch kam es laufend vor,daß nach Runbissen die Schuppen vom Köderfisch abgelutscht waren. Bis der Fang eines Spieglers gelang. Da wussten wir ,wer die nächtl. Lutscher waren.
Nähe unserer Badestelle lag ein Baum im Wasser . Weil ich rumgealbert hatte ,ging mir ein Wurf dort hinein. Als ich nach dem Blinker tauchte,dachte ich ,was ist denn hier los. Der Baum welcher komplett mit Dreikantmuscheln bedeckt war, zeigte nun blankes helles Holz. Die Spiegler hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet. Bei Fängen konnte man auch die geröteten und zerschundenen After sehen. Die Muschelschalen forderten ihren Tribut. Kurioserweise ging auf Muscheln als Köder nix. Am Besten damals auf gekochte ganze Kartoffeln in Walnussgrösse.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Ja Muscheln und Schnecken sind hier drinne und viele Krebse. Ich denke aber, dass in diesem Fall das Moppelchen über den Tigernuss Futterplatz gepflügt ist und deshalb so aussah


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

14kg. Den hab ich komischerweise in 5 Minuten über den Kescher gezogen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Lol alter wtf. Wollt grad die mittlere Rute frisch beködern bekomm ich plötzlich mitten im See nen Hänger. Alles abgerissen   

 Wtf, dass ist ziemlich strange. Normalerweise sind hier absolut keine Hindernisse...

Naja, dann wird der Platz jetzt gemieden und die Rute wieder etwas weiter rechts platziert


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Luftdruck steigt, Bissanzeiger schweigt


----------



## Blueser (26. Oktober 2022)

Apropos Tigernuss: kochst du die selber oder nimmst du Fertige aus dem Glas?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich koche die selber


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

So, die letzte Nacht bricht an. Mal schauen ob noch einer geht bis ich morgen Nachmittag abhaue


----------



## daci7 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mensch Vincent_der_Falke ,
Das sieht nach einer Traumsession aus!
Da würd ich auch gern mal wieder ansitzen!
Ich werd später nochmal kurz mit der Spinne los und Zander ärgern - mehr ist grade nicht drin...
Grüße 
David


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. Oktober 2022)

Traumsession wäre noch etwas anderes aber bisher läuft's sehr gut. Auch wenn bis morgen nichts mehr gehen sollte kann man sich über 6 Fische nicht beklagen  

Seit gestern Abend sind die Krebse aktiv und zuppeln die ganze Zeit an meinen Boilies. Puh dat nervt vielleicht


----------



## ado (26. Oktober 2022)

So nachdem ich bei Vincs Bildern auch endlich wieder ans Wasser musste, war ich vorhin mit meinem Großen Mal testen was die Rutten machen - wirklich ernst hab ich das bei 17 Grad eigentlich nicht gemeint, aber erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.

Etwas ausführlicherer Bericht im Raubfisch Thread. 

62cm etwa 3Pfd.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Mensch Vincent_der_Falke ,
> Das sieht nach einer Traumsession aus!
> Da würd ich auch gern mal wieder ansitzen!
> Ich werd später nochmal kurz mit der Spinne los und Zander ärgern - mehr ist grade nicht drin...
> ...


Und wie lief es? 
Hab heut 4 Stunden Seife gekaut am Rhein. 
Nicht mal nen Biss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2022)

So, wie erwartet die Nacht gab nix mehr. In diesem See scheint sich jetzt nach der 4 Session, die sehr ähnlich abläuft, nen Muster zu ergeben...Den ersten Tag brauchts um anzulaufen, am 2 Tag/Nacht fängste alle Fische der Session und ab da an wie tot. Als würden die Fische schnell Lunte riechen.

War bisher jede Session so. Und passt auch mit dem überein, was mir nen Karpfenangler hier letztens erzählt hat. 

Hier ist ordentlich Angeldruck drauf was Karpfen angeht, würde also Sinn machen dass die Biester hier dann schnell mürrisch werden. Vielleicht sollte man von diesem Zeitpunkt an einfach die Montagen etwas abseits des bisherigen Futterplatzes präsentieren...Da komm ich jetzt natürlich reichlich spät drauf  

Etwas Zeit bis spätesten Nachmittag hab ich aber noch. Werd jetzt was futtern und dann die Montagen für die restlichen Stunden mal leicht versetzen, vielleicht geht ja noch einer


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2022)

So, alle Ruten nochmal versetzt. Wenn jetzt nochmal alle 3 ablaufen würden, das wäre der Knaller


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2022)

So Session vorbei, wieder Zuhause und frisch geduscht. Ist das herrlich!
Und die Session? Naja, über 6 so geile Fische kann man sich alles andere als beklagen.   

Auto ist allerdings noch gepackt, denn: Das war die erste Woche, nächste hab ich auch noch frei. Dann gibt's nochmal ne 3 Tages Session. Nur wo? Muss ich nochmal grübeln. An meinen Diva See hier nebenan will ich ungern, der ist zwar nah dran, aber da bin ich auch normal am WE immer früh genug am Wasser, das lohnt in diesem Fall nicht. Außerdem ist der so low stock und ich will gern wohin, wo die Chancen grundlegend besser sind. Auswahl hab ich eigentlich genug, vielleicht mal wieder nen neuen See aus der NWA antesten


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

Kanal reizt Dich nicht?

Ich bin aktuell auf ganzer Linie ziemlich planlos. Sowohl Karpfen als auch Räuber machen seit Wochen die meiste Zeit nen großen Bogen um mich.
Fehlentscheidung folgt Fehlentscheidung, Wetterlage spricht eigentlich weiterhin fürs flache, nur da passiert wenig, Echolot zeigt den Futterfisch tagsüber im tiefen, nur Fänge sind da auch rar.
Vorgestern immerhin ein Fehlbiss beim Hechtangeln und nen richtigen Trümmer von Karpfen im Flachwasser fressen sehen, gestern bissl Futter hingebracht und ich probiere da nochmal obwohl ich den Ausgang wahrscheinlich schon kenne. 
Übliche Spätherbstspots triggern mich aktuell irgendwie nicht, weil viel zu warm.

Nehme nächste Woche auch paar Tage frei, kann ja eigentlich nur besser werden.
Lol

Lowstock rockt doch , aber Qual der Wahl suckt, geht an der anvisierten Stelle damit los, dass ich drei gute Spots in Reichweite aber nur zwei Ruten habe.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Oktober 2022)

Naaaaja, Lowstock hat definitiv auch seinen Reiz aber jetzt bin ich verwöhnt  

Ich will die Zeit aber nutzen und mal nen neues Gewässer befischen. Da hat man in der Woche dann doch mehr Ruhe und kann sich die Spots nach belieben aussuchen.

Und Kanal reizt mich irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

Lol, mit einem Fehlbiss ist heute schonmal einer der besseren Tage.





Grüße


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2022)

Ich nehme alles zurück, Schneider, nen Köderveteranen hingehängt und beim Versuch den zu retten noch den Köderretter am Grund festgemacht.  
Kleine Chance besteht noch das Teil die Tage vom Boot zu bergen, habe die Schnur am Ufer festgemacht.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich nehme alles zurück, Schneider, nen Köderveteranen hingehängt und beim Versuch den zu retten noch den Köderretter am Grund festgemacht.
> Kleine Chance besteht noch das Teil die Tage vom Boot zu bergen, habe die Schnur am Ufer festgemacht.
> 
> Grüße


Wenn Scheisse dann mit Schwung. 
Ich glaub ich kann Angeln erstmal an den Nagel hängen. 
Übelste Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
Echt zäh auch bei mir, aber immerhin nen
29er PfannenEgli rausgezupft. 

Bin ja Ufer angler und durch das tolle Wetter sind leider viele Spinnfischer unterwegs an recht wenigen fängigen Plätzen. 

Naja, werde heute mal pausieren. 

Wenigstens gibt's Bratbarsch... 

R. S.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Übelste Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter.


Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kann Angeln erstmal an den Nagel hängen.
> Übelste Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter.



4 Wochen Krankenschein, gute Schmerzmittel und ein bissl Ansitzangeln auf kleine und evtl. mittlere Friedfische damit die Schulter nicht einrostet und alles wird wieder gut.


----------



## Kauli11 (28. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 4 Wochen Krankenschein, gute Schmerzmittel und ein bissl Ansitzangeln auf kleine und evtl. mittlere Friedfische damit die Schulter nicht einrostet und alles wird wieder gut.


Wenn du mit dem rechten Arm die 6m Bolo nicht mehr bedienen kannst macht das Angeln nicht wirklich Spass.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2022)

Feederrute mit hinlegen zwischendurch oder 3m Stippe vielleicht?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2022)

Oder Karpfenfischen, da liegen die Ruten meiste Zeit. Es sei denn es beißt dann einer, dann könnte es für die Schulter zuviel werden


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2022)

Ich krieg noch nichtmals die Rute ausgeworfen. 
Ne Jacke anziehen ist schon schwierig 
Naproxen regelt grad. 
Aber da stimmt irgendwas nicht richtig. 
Montag zum Orthopäden


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Oktober 2022)

Oha.
Hoffentlich klappt Arxxx abwischen wenigstens noch.
Gute Besserung mein Lieber.


----------



## jkc (28. Oktober 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Oder Karpfenfischen, da liegen die Ruten meiste Zeit. Es sei denn es beißt dann einer, dann könnte es für die Schulter zuviel werden


Ich habe tatsächlich bei einer Session diese Saison nach dem vierten Fisch in kürzester Zeit die Ruten wegen Schulterschmerzen rausgenommen, hätte eine der besten Sessions des Jahres werden können, aber ich konnts nicht genießen.
Beizeichnender Weise fahre ich später an genau diese Stelle.

Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg da draußen.


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha.
> Hoffentlich klappt Arxxx abwischen wenigstens noch.
> Gute Besserung mein Lieber.


Danke Prof
Ja die Bewegung geht zum Glück


----------



## hanzz (28. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich bei einer Session diese Saison nach dem vierten Fisch in kürzester Zeit die Ruten wegen Schulterschmerzen rausgenommen, hätte eine der besten Sessions des Jahres werden können, aber ich konnts nicht genießen.
> Beizeichnender Weise fahre ich später an genau diese Stelle.
> 
> Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg da draußen.


War ja letztens in so nem Kaprfenpuff in NL
Danach hatte ich schon mal n bisschen Beschwerden, gingen aber weg. 
Und jetzt seit dieser Woche nach der Spinntour am Rhein ist es wieder da, nur schlimmer. 

Naja. Wird schon wieder 

Petri Heil


----------



## bic zip (28. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Oha.
> Hoffentlich klappt Arxxx abwischen wenigstens noch.
> Gute Besserung mein Lieber.


kein Klopapier?
Tschüss Socken!


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich krieg noch nichtmals die Rute ausgeworfen.
> Ne Jacke anziehen ist schon schwierig
> Naproxen regelt grad.
> Aber da stimmt irgendwas nicht richtig.
> Montag zum Orthopäden


Hallo,

ich hatte mal, vor so rund 17 Jahren eine "Kalkschulter", da hatte ich im Endstadium auch Probleme überhaupt in eine Jacke zu kommen.
Bekam dann der Orthopäde in 7 Sitzungen mit der Stoßwellentherapie wieder hin. Bei der dritten und fünften Anwendung wäre ich am liebsten davongelaufen, war ziemlich schmerzhaft. Die anderen fünf Anwendungen waren auch nicht schön, aber schon zum Aushalten. So 2/3 Wochen nach der letzten Anwendung war alles wieder ok - bis heute .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Blueser (28. Oktober 2022)

Die Kalkschulter links meiner Frau wurde operiert. Hatte über ein Jahr gedauert, bis sie wieder halbwegs fit war. Rechte Schulter und Klopapier, da kann ich ein Lied von singen...


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

So, los geht der Spaß.
Kemenate steht. Thermometer sagt warme 14 Grad, Ende Oktober mitten in der Nacht im T-Shirt aufbauen - habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gemacht.





Bevor die Karpfenruten reingehen mache ich erst noch paar Würfe mit der Spinne...

Grüße


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

No fucking way  




Gefühlt Ewigkeiten schon nicht mehr gesehen sowas


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich krieg noch nichtmals die Rute ausgeworfen.
> Ne Jacke anziehen ist schon schwierig
> Naproxen regelt grad.
> Aber da stimmt irgendwas nicht richtig.
> Montag zum Orthopäden


Gute Besserung Dirk!!!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> No fucking way
> Anhang anzeigen 422700
> 
> Gefühlt Ewigkeiten schon nicht mehr gesehen sowas


Auf Köfi hättest du den nicht gekriegt …


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Und wie lief es?
> Hab heut 4 Stunden Seife gekaut am Rhein.
> Nicht mal nen Biss.


Oh man ... garnicht geschrieben. Katastrophe ... wir haben schneller aufgegeben als du


----------



## DenizJP (29. Oktober 2022)

Gestern ne Nachttour am Main gehabt 

Eher zähe Runde gewesen. Und nen Zander gefangen der kleiner wie mein GuFi war.


----------



## Astacus74 (29. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> No fucking way



Sag mal was für einen Wobbler fischt du da, sieht mir aus wie ein Nils Master???



Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

Hallo,  auf dem Schweinswale zu hören und kurz zu sehen sind.  Das hatte für mich immer so was beruhigendes, wenn die neben dem Boot gebuckelt haben.  Danach war ich immer irgendwie tiefenentspannt, zumindest bis zum nächsten Biss.




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Salmo Whitefish als Flachläufer in 18cm, leider wohl schon paar Jahre nicht mehr im Programm.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich bei einer Session diese Saison nach dem vierten Fisch in kürzester Zeit die Ruten wegen Schulterschmerzen rausgenommen


Ich war auch kurz davor...war echt übel


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

Hm, karpfenmäßig so lala. Hätte ich jeden Fisch gefangen, der hier gesprungen ist , hätte ich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch wieder Schulter.
Sie fressen aber verhalten, was ich auch daran sehen kann, dass der Großteil des Futters, welches ich hier Mittwoch in der Nähe ins Flachwasser geworfen habe, immer noch da liegt...
Insgesamt: Bissanzahl ok, Quote schlecht, 4 Bisse, 2x weggeschlitzt. 
Aber auch eher die Jungspunde unterwegs, alle Fische geschätzt so um die 10 bis 12kg.
Packe jetzt dann auch zusammen.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

Ach, was sag ich, Post gerade abgeschickt.




17,85kg


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich krieg noch nichtmals die Rute ausgeworfen.
> Ne Jacke anziehen ist schon schwierig
> Naproxen regelt grad.
> Aber da stimmt irgendwas nicht richtig.
> Montag zum Orthopäden



Gute Besserung Hanzz... 

Ham die BlindFische bissle Ruhe, woll. 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (29. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke Prof
> Ja die Bewegung geht zum Glück


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil an alle da draußen.

Ich will es auch noch mal probieren.
Einen lädierten Hecht konnte ich schon Keschern, wer weiß wer daran schon umhergekaut hat. Habe ihn erlöst und werde ihn einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen. Köfis und Würmer sind am Start.


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

Holly Moly, der sieht übel aus.
Ich komme irgendwie nicht weg, die letzten 2h Bisse im Halbstundentakt.













Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Holly Moly, der sieht übel aus.
> Ich komme irgendwie nicht weg, die letzten 2h Bisse im Halbstundentakt.
> Anhang anzeigen 422723
> 
> ...


Dann hat die lange Blankphase ja Gott sei Dank nen Ende


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

Jou, sind tatsächlich auch meine ersten Oktoberkarpfen diese Saison, wenn ich das richtig auf dem Schirm habe.
Und wieder exakt anders als erwartet.
Hatte die Woche ja nochmal flach gefüttert und geplant zu fischen, nur weil ich gesehen habe, dass da nicht großartig gefressen wurde bin ich letzten Endes entgegen aller Vermutungen doch an nem Spätherbstspot gelandet und sie stehen hier tatsächlich schon gestapelt.
Und auch wie die Bisse kommen, sie sind ja hier gesprungen wie bekloppt, nur in der Nähe der linken Rute nix, trotzdem liegt die jetzt mit 5 zu 1 vorne. Es ist verrückt.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Oktober 2022)

An was machst du einen Spätherbstspot fest? Erfahrung? Oder Tiefe, Struktur etc? Worauf achtest du dabei?


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2022)

In erster Linie Erfahrung, wobei tieferes Wasser nicht schlecht ist und im Flachwasser bei uns dann weniger passiert sobald die ersten Nachtfröste reinziehen oder die Temperatur merklich runter geht.
Ich bin hier bei 2/3 Gewässertiefe, also es geht nicht allein um die Tiefe. Deckung und Ruhe haben sie hier auch, wobei es überwiegend die Erfahrung ist, dass sie sich unter Bedingungen zu denen sie nicht viel ziehen und fressen, sich dann hier sammeln.
So schlechter die Bedingungen um so sicherer kann man sich sein, dass sie hier sind. Gibt noch ein, maximal 2 ähnliche Bereiche an dem Gewässer aber die sind 2km weit entfernt und beide flacher und frostanfälliger.

Grüße

Edit meint, wenn ich mal überlege, was eigentlich alle mir bekannten Spätherbst/ Winterspots gemeinsam haben, dann ist es Ruhe, noch vor Wassertiefe, wobei Flachwasser Ruhe halt unwahrscheinlicher macht, ich kenne aber auch Bereiche da stehen sie in 1,5 sogar 1m Wassertiefe, teils mitten im Winter.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2022)

Petri jkc und dann noch Kanadagänse.

Ich genüge mich mit Kleinkram.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2022)

Na das ist vernünftiges Vogelfutter.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. Oktober 2022)

Wir waren heute zu siebt oder zu Acht an der Regnitz und haben (da heute Umweltschutztag) beide Ufer vom Müll befreit. Ist gut was zusammengekommen auf gefühlt 6 km Strecke (hin und zurück). 

Dabei haben wir noch einen schönen, aber etwas versteckten Angelplatz entdeckt, den ich an einem der nächsten Tage und Nächte mal testen werde... 
Allein deswegen hat sich die Aktion heute voll gelohnt!  Und 25 Grad Ende Oktober, da hat das Wasser bestimmt noch 15 Grad oder etwas mehr...  

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger und jeden, der grad am Wasser ist!


----------



## Luis2811 (29. Oktober 2022)

Beim Barschangeln ist bei uns im Moment auch der Wurm drin. In 4 Stunden am Kanal zu zweit einen Barsch von 30cm und einen Fehlbiss.
Aber zumindest Mal wieder Fisch.


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2022)

Hallo.


jkc schrieb:


> Aber auch eher die Jungspunde unterwegs, alle Fische geschätzt so um die 10 bis 12kg.


So ändern sich die Zeiten.

Vor 40 Jahren galten solche Fische noch als als groß.  Da haben wir aber auch noch versucht mit mit Kartoffel oder Hartmais zu selektieren.
Die ersten Boilies hab ich erst Mitte der 80er gekocht.  Größer wurden die Fische da aber auch nicht sofort.

Aber selbst noch vor 15 Jahren  hat einer der renommiertesten Karpfenangler hier in der Gegend jahrelang mit der 20kg-Marke gerungen.  Wir haben da immer gewitzelt, dass wohl eher Greuther Fürth in Bundesliga aufsteigt. 2012 war es dann doch so weit, für beide,  

Mittlerweile reden selbst Nachwuchsangler hier schon wie JKC.  Karpfen unter 20kg werden unter "ferner liefen" geführt.


----------



## zokker (29. Oktober 2022)

Angeln scharf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Man wird das früh dunkel und lang ist die Nacht.
Hab ziemlich große Köfis dran, so 10 bis 12cm. Die letzten Jahre war das ein no go um die Zeit, aber dieses Jahr hat es bis jetzt immer geklappt.


----------



## Schilfsänger (29. Oktober 2022)

Einfach mal 4 Stunden an einem anglerisch unbekannten Feldteich angesessen. Zu Hause waren einige Rotfedern und die üblichen rotzlöffeligen Barsche. Gegen 17:00 Uhr erschienen dann die bewaffneten Kollegen zu den Ansitzen,die ersten Schüsse fielen und es wurde Zeit das Feld zu räumen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. Oktober 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Angeln scharf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, sogar extra lang! Vergess nicht, die Uhr um eine Stunde (von 3.00 auf 2.00) zurückzustellen.....Dann wird es dafür auch früher wieder hell!


----------



## kridkram (29. Oktober 2022)

Sitz heute das erste mal am Wasser. Hab mich entschlossen im Rostocker Stadtgebiet zu angeln. Hab so um halb fünf angefangen, 2x Tauwurm drin, keine 10 min vollrun, kurz gehangen und ab. Hab dann ne Grundel gefangen und gleich Fetzenköder gemacht, jetzt noch eine mit Tauwurm und eine mit Wattwürmer.


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2022)

Der 5te Biss, endlich mal nicht los gelassen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Knapp 80.


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2022)

Der Eisvoegel hat mich geweckt, er sahs auf der linken Angel, hat ich auch noch nie.
Einen 60 Aal gab es noch.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Oktober 2022)

Ja, auf der Rute sitzende Eisvögel bringen immer Glück! Hatte ich schon 2x...
Petri zu den schönen Schlangen, Mathias!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2022)

Mein Plan für nächste Woche steht: Montag ist hier in NRW Feiertag, hab ich voll vergessen, wollte eigentlich Montag einkaufen und danach los...Naja, das verschiebt sich dann wohl auf Dienstag. 

Ist aber nicht schlimm. Die Geschäftsstelle der NWA ist in Niedersachsen, dass heißt da ist Montag offen. Dann hol ich mir da endlich den Gewässerschlüssel und fahr Dienstag an den Linner See. Der sieht mega aus auf den Fotos, mal schauen ob sich da nen Herbstbüffel rauszittern lässt. Wie gesagt, wäre mein allererstes Mal dann an diesem See, kann also alles und nichts passieren, Karpfen sind aber wohl drinne


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2022)

Edit: Ich Idiot. Es ist genau umgekehrt, morgen Feiertag in Niedersachsen und Dienstag in NRW...Na tolle Wurst, also doch nicht an den Linner See...


----------



## heinzi (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Vor 40 Jahren galten solche Fische noch als als groß. Da haben wir aber auch noch versucht mit mit Kartoffel oder Hartmais zu selektieren.
> Die ersten Boilies hab ich erst Mitte der 80er gekocht. Größer wurden die Fische da aber auch nicht sofort.


Genau so war das bei mir/uns auch. Ich bin echt immer erstaunt über die großen Karpfen die hier präsentiert werden. Ich habe solche Monster noch nie in natura gesehen geschweige denn gefangen. Allerdings angele ich auch schon viele Jahre nicht mehr auf Karpfen. Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wo die großen Karpfen denn früher waren? Ich habe früher viele Karpfen gefangen, aber nie solche Wasserschweine. Da halfen auch keine Boilies. 
Ich gehe davon aus, das die hier gezeigten Fische in einem normalen Gewässer gefangen werden und nicht in einem s.g. Paylake.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


heinzi schrieb:


> wo die großen Karpfen denn früher waren?


Gab es damals vermutlich wesentlich seltener oder in bestimmten Größen noch gar nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> So ändern sich die Zeiten.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

früher hatten die Karpfen auch nicht so die Chancen groß zu werden, da jeder maßige entnommen wurde, gerade in unserer Gegend  . Da musste ein Karpfen schon viel Glück habe, all die Jahre zu überstehen, um richtig groß zu werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> da jeder maßige entnommen wurde, gerade in unserer Gegend


Kann ich für die Zeit, die ich meine, so nicht bestätigen.

Den §11 Abs 9 AVFiG gab es damals noch nicht und da wurden Karpfen ab 10kg aufwärts von vielen Anglern durchaus nicht abgeschlagen.
Gab ja immer genügend Nachschub an K3, die genau die passende Größe für nen "Karpfen fränkisch" hatten.

Und spätestens als aus Karpfenanglern "Carp-Hunter" wurden, hat sich die Szene dann vollends gewandelt. 
Die haben hier in der Gegend  über Jahre dieselben Fische gefangen, ohne dass die 20kg-Marke durchbrochen wurde.

Als dann der richtige Karpfenboom einsetzte und reihenweise schon  14jährige Jungs ihr ganzes Taschengeld in Boilies und Partikel investiert haben, gingen nach einiger Zeit auch die Fischgewichte hoch.  Jetzt scheint aber wieder ne gewisse Grenze erreicht worden zu sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann ich für die Zeit, die ich meine, so nicht bestätigen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ja aber 10kg Karpfen sind früher auch selten gefangen worden, das waren Ausnahmefänge die auch bei Karpfenfischern (ich bin keiner) nur alle paar Jahre mal vorkamen.  Da eben damals jeder Karpfen von so 1,5 bis 4 Kilo entnommen wurde, blieben nicht viel übrig so alt zu werden, dass sie die 10 Kilo Marke übertrafen.
Als ich noch Allround-Angler war (so bis Mitte der 1980er Jahre), kann ich mich nicht erinnern, jemals einen Karpfen von mehr als 5 Kilo gefangen zu haben.
Meine größten Karpfen fing ich in den letzten 10 Jahren, beim Hechtfischen, bis über 15 Kilo  .
Früher wurden das Jahr über, aus den Vereinsgewässern so rund 5000 (!) Karpfen entnommen, heute (auch schon seit etlichen Jahren) sind es mal 1500. Ist klar, dass da viel mehr die Chance habe, richtig groß zu werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (30. Oktober 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2022)

So, alle ehelichen Pflichten mit Bravour erfüllt (Hund ausgeführt, Stadtbummel mit Eisessen bei 23 Grad), jetzt darf ich noch ans Wasser.
2 köfi, einmal klein einmal grösser, ne büchse Bier, kann kaum noch besser werden.


----------



## glgl (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> So ändern sich die Zeiten.
> 
> ...



In den 70ern wurde jede Fangmeldung eines 20 Pfünders in der Fisch & Fang als kapital beschrieben. 30 Pfünder und der Mund stand weit offen.
Liegt es nicht auch ganz stark an dem enormen nährstoffreichen Futtereintrag über all die Jahre? Zudem wurden Tackle und Technik angepasst. Damals ist kaum jemand Montagen 200m weit rausgerudert und/oder das Futter mit dem Futterboot gleich dazu….

Viele (die meisten?) Großkarpfen heute haben doch einen ausgeprägten Fettleib. Der kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.

Kann man auch schön in Aquarien beobachten. Wenn man da immer ordentlich das (gegenüber natürlicher Nahrung deutlich) proteinreichere Futter reinballert, werden viele Bewohner nicht nur groß, sondern auch kugelrund….


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2022)

Die köfi werden knapp. Grundeln lutschen alles weg. Hab jetzt 1 rute raus genommen und warte die dämmerung ab. Kommt ja heute früher.
Gelegentlich ein paar gummis werfen, noch null kontakt.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Oktober 2022)

"Quasi" live vom Wasser....

ein Foto meines Großvaters von vor ca. 30 oder 40 Jahren. ist vor 2 Jahren mit 97 Jahren leider verstorben.

Hab nun jeweils ein Foto von mir mit Forelle, meinem Sohn mit Forelle und eben meinem Großvater (mein Vater wird übersprungen er hasst Fische   ). Werde daraus so ne 3-Foto-Kollage für das Fotoregal basteln.




PS: vielleicht wirkt es nur so, aber wurde damals mit solch dicken Schnüren geangelt??


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2022)

Entschneidert!
Schaut euch das Viehch im Raubfischtrööt an!


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Oktober 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> PS: vielleicht wirkt es nur so, aber wurde damals mit solch dicken Schnüren geangelt??
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422918


Hallo,

eigentlich nicht. Vor so rund 60 Jahren hatte ich bei der leichten Spinnfischerei meist eine Stren in 0,22 drauf und das blieb auch die nächsten 20 Jahre so.
Beim Fliegenfischen 0,18, 0,16 oder, wo nötig, auch mal 0,14er Vorfach.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2022)

Hat Opa vielleicht die Fliege an die Wurfschnur gebunden


----------



## DenizJP (30. Oktober 2022)

Scheint ja funktioniert zu haben


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2022)

Feierabend.
Irgendwie auch nett. Angeln bis stockdunkel und trotzdem um 8 bei der frau auf der couch sitzen


----------



## thanatos (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Vor 40 Jahren galten solche Fische noch als als groß.


bei uns wurden in Naturseen keine Karpfen geangelt weil es so gut wie keine gab , auf 30 ha 5 Karpfen 
 ,in einem anderen ähnlich großem 1 Karpfen alle über 30 Kg .
Karpfen hat man in Karpfenteichen geangelt und da war die Obergrenze etwa 10 Kg -
damals waren sie ja auch noch Nahrungsmittel und keine Filmstars . 
Ja die Zeiten haben sich eben geändert , ob ich das gut finde oder nicht , egal , jädem Dierschen 
sein Pläsierschem - solange man mich akzeptiert so wie ich bin ,ist alles in Butta


----------



## jkc (30. Oktober 2022)

Was ein Dreck Oida, wird auch Zeit, dass dieser olle Oktober vorbei ist.
Heute bei Ankunft 2h aufs Boot gewartet, als erstes kommt nen Drecksboot rein. Dann schön 7h geschneidert, Köderretter nicht bekommen, hat jemand eingesammelt oder abgerissen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte wie klar das Wasser bei Tageslicht ist, wäre ich auch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen das so zu versuchen.  





Aus den ~20km Vorsprung aufs Gesamtziel zu Monatsanfang sind inzwischen ~35km Rückstand geworden - zu lazy gewesen, aber bei sonnem Mist ist halt schwer die Motivation hoch zu halten.
Naja, ist ja letzter Tag Morgen. Im November wird alles besser. Ehrlich


----------



## inextremo6 (30. Oktober 2022)

Jkc, der November reisst alles raus..... muss einfach so sein.
Ich sitz noch auf Zander an, aber die wollen bei mir dieses Jahr auch nicht so recht. Vor 20 Minuten biss wenigsten mal wieder ein Aal, so um die 60, der sich beim keschern  auch selbst vom Haken löste. So sollte es immer laufen
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
....der darf unbeschadet weiterschwimmen.
Jetzt hoffe ich weiter auf ein schönes Glasauge


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck Oida, wird auch Zeit, dass dieser olle Oktober vorbei ist.
> Heute bei Ankunft 2h aufs Boot gewartet, als erstes kommt nen Drecksboot rein. Dann schön 7h geschneidert, Köderretter nicht bekommen, hat jemand eingesammelt oder abgerissen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte wie klar das Wasser bei Tageslicht ist, wäre ich auch gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen das so zu versuchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422936
> ...



Dass hoffe ich auch, dass der November wieder besser wird. War gestern auch wieder zu zweit 5 Stunden am See und es gab nicht einen einzigen Biss.
Den ganzen Monat gab es nicht einen einzigen Fisch dort, keine Ahnung was da los ist?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (31. Oktober 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Kalkschulter links meiner Frau wurde operiert. Hatte über ein Jahr gedauert, bis sie wieder halbwegs fit war. Rechte Schulter und Klopapier, da kann ich ein Lied von singen...


Hatte rechts mal nen gebrochenen Mittelfinger, seitdem kann ich beidhändig. Also eine zur Zeit, will ja nicht, daß euch euer Kopfkino völlig verwirrt


----------



## thanatos (31. Oktober 2022)

Habe es heute mal wieder mit dem Winklepicker versucht - erster Wurf 30 m 
war es ein Zupfer ? nach 5 min nachgeschaut es war einer Wurm bis zur Hakenspitze 
weg , zweiter Versuch 10 m - schönes zupfen - gleiches Ergebnis - auf kleineren 
Haken umgestellt - nicht im Nahbereich und auch nicht weiter draußen .
Wenn mein Hexenschuß der meine ernsthafte Beschäftigung noch ein paar Tage 
verhindert ziehe ich bestimmt noch mal los.


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Oktober 2022)

Der Aal kam heute 3 Stunden zu früh, sollte der 1te Novemberaal dieses Jahr werden. Naja vielleicht klappt es ja noch. Bedingungen sind durch den Nebel nicht berauschend. Sichtweite mit neuen knicklichtern 10m.
Der Kumpel  schwimmt natürlich wieder


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Oktober 2022)

Gerade eben gabs nen guten  makellosen Zander. Es wird langsam wieder an meinem Hausgewässer. Endlich mal ne Tour,  wo man nicht vor lange Weile einschlafend vom Steg fällt, zumal ich noch 2 gute Fische verloren habe


----------



## DenizJP (31. Oktober 2022)

Alter…….


----------



## inextremo6 (31. Oktober 2022)

Mist erst 23 :56 immer noch kein Novemberaal. Ich willja auch nicht schummeln


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2022)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Mist erst 23 :56 immer noch kein Novemberaal. Ich willja auch nicht schummeln
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zack - Novemberaal.




Sorry, für das Mistfoto, aber den hole ich fürn Foto nicht mehr aus dem Eimer 
Eigendlich sollte der ja ein Zander werden ...


----------



## DenizJP (1. November 2022)

Also den Monstergrundel Hotspot hab ich


----------



## inextremo6 (1. November 2022)

Ein Glück,  das es die bei uns nicht gibt. Bei mir ist seit 1.ten November  Totentanz. Nebel weg, Fisch weg und ich auch gleich, war trotzdem gut, dachte schon bei mir im See ist nichts mehr zu holen, aber lag wohl doch am Niedrigwasser....zum Glück


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. November 2022)

Fettes Petri in die Runde !!!
Da waren mal wieder einige unterwegs und fleißig sowie auch erfolgreich …
Heute war es mal wieder so weit und ich war mit Torsten Mal unterwegs die Strolche ärgern …
Bedingungen nach Bilderbuch konnte man sich knicken aber die Fische hatten mal richtig bock …

Wat soll ich sagen, der Torsten hat sich wacker geschlagen und für das zweite mal am Rhein hat er richtig zugeschlagen  … Was er tun sollte brauchte ich ihm nicht mehr zu sagen, er hat gezogen wie ein alter Hase… Das einzige was ich ihm erklärt habe, waren es die Stellen wo die Fische in letzter Zeit gut gebissen haben…
Es hat nicht viel gefehlt und mit etwas mehr Glück hätte er auch die zehn knacken können…
Sieben Stück konnte er in der Hand halten, zwei Aussteiger an der Oberfläche und noch weitere 4-5 Fehlbisse die ich so mitbekommen habe…
Gute Größen waren heute auch ordentlich dabei, wir hatten 6 Fische über 60cm, drei um die 65 und der größte hatte sogar 68 cm… Es hat einfach richtig bock gemacht !!!
Als ich die Gummis mit jigs bestückt habe, hat der alte Hase in der Zeit schon zugeschlagen …
Hier sein erster von heute und ich hatte später dann mit den 68er etwas Glück…
Es war ein richtig gut gelungener Tag und wir hatten beide richtig Spaß


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. November 2022)

Moin! Habe grad an meinem neuen Spot aufgebaut und  habe Tauwürmer als Köder, mal schauen, wie das hier mit den Grundeln ist und ich bei zuviel Aktivität nicht auf Köfi umschwenke....  
Ich lasse mich mal überraschen, wie lange die Würmer am Haken bleiben... 

Am anderen Ufer ist auch ein top Spot, aber recht weit, um hinzukommen. 

An alle am Wasser ein fettes Petri, besonders an die Fänger!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Angekommen am 60ha Baggerloch. Erstes Mal. Hier wird sogar noch aktiv gebaggert, wird also immer größer der See. Einfach mal irgendwo hingesetzt. Hot spots gibts hier eher wenige, zumindest augenscheinlich. Futterboot wäre jetzt allerdings geil...

Man darf daher allerdings nur ca 1/5 des Sees beangeln. Tiefe bis zu 15m. Hier an meinem Spot werd ich jetzt aber erstmal deepern


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. November 2022)

Sieht bei Dir ja richtig windig aus, Vin... Morgen kommt der Wind/Sturm dann auch zu uns nach (Nord) bayern.. Vielleicht gehe/fahre ich trotzdem wieder raus, gegenüber von mir ist ein interessanter Platz mit Treibhholzansammlung und einer schönen Kreisströmung! Da werd ich mal mit Pose angeln... Hatte grad eben ein Rotauge auf Wurm, hier mein erstes. Hauptsache, entschneidert!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Ohne Scheiß? jEDES verschissene Mal wenn ich am Wasser bin stürmts erstmal... unfassbar. Naja, Ruten liegen. Was ne geile Atmosphäre hier an dem Tümpel


----------



## jkc (1. November 2022)

Ist doch geil 
Immerhin musst Du nicht rudern.
Ich warte noch 2h oder so, soll dann wohl etwas nachlassen.
Viel Erfolg, bin voraussichtlich dann morgen früh auch mit den Rüsslern am Start.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Nice Diggi, nice. Viel Petri dir auch


----------



## kridkram (1. November 2022)

War gestern Abend am Strand angeln, verhaltenes beißen, paar 2 kleine Platte. Heute früh bin ich um 5 aufgestanden und an den Seekanal. 2 mit Wattwürmer und als es hell war bissel auf Hering.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. November 2022)

Wenn mal nix beißt, findet man mal auch sowas:

Hier steht so ein altes Pumpenhäuschen mit nem ollen Zwei Zylinder - Motor.
Als ich mal nach ner Jahreszahl und nem Hersteller gesucht habe, fand ich wieder mal nen Geo-Cache...Hab nen Angelhaken dazugelegt....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Hab auch son Geocaching verrückten Arbeitskollegen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Erstmal Mittag. Junge hab ichn Kohldampf...


----------



## jkc (1. November 2022)

Also bei mir nach ner halben Stunde nen ganz verhaltener Fehlbiss und jetzt dann 3h nix mehr.
Gut, das Ding aus nem Baum gefischt:




Fische aber auf jeden Fall bis durch die Dämmerung, immerhin hat der Wind wie angesagt nachgelassen, zu Beginn war's ne fröhliche 4, in Böen bis 6.


Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. November 2022)

Jo Wind hat nachgelassen, ein Glück.


----------



## DenizJP (1. November 2022)

inextremo6  die Größte hatte 19cm ....

alle auf Fischfetzen gefangen...


----------



## Luis2811 (1. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also bei mir nach ner halben Stunde nen ganz verhaltener Fehlbiss und jetzt dann 3h nix mehr.
> Gut das Ding aus nem Baum gefischt:
> Anhang anzeigen 423109
> 
> ...



Bei mir fast das selbe, am Anfang zwei vorsichtige Fehlbisse und einen Nachläufer von geschätzt 50cm. Danach kam dann gar nichts mehr.  Nach 5h wieder ohne Fisch dann jetzt aufgegeben.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. November 2022)

Bei mir kam auch nichts mehr, heut morgen die zwei Rotaugen und dann nur noch Blätter... 10h am Wasser, reicht. Bin jetzt wieder daheim.


----------



## jkc (1. November 2022)

Bei mir auch nix mehr


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. November 2022)

Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Thomas für das mal wieder super Guiding. 
Dieses Mal waren die Strolche wesentlich besser aufgelegt als beim letzten Mal. Spaß machen tut es mit unserem Drillsucht immer, mit oder ohne beißwillige Strolche  
 Der Tausch des " Angelwerkzeuges" ist auf jeden Fall sehr spannend. Wird mit Sicherheit weiter verfolgt .....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Der Tausch des " Angelwerkzeuges" ist auf jeden Fall sehr spannend. Wird mit Sicherheit weiter verfolgt .....


Du bist schon infiziert, du weißt es nur noch nicht wirklich… Verdoppelst du deine Fangquote, reden wir von sucht …
Dafür angelst du viel zu gerne …



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Thomas für das mal wieder super Guiding.


Danke und gern geschehen…
Dein Aalguiding war auch nicht ohne und sehr lehrreich …
Mit dir lässt es sich am Wasser sehr gut aushalten, wird kaum langweilig und ruft/schreit schon nach dem nächsten Turn …

Eins muss ich dir aber noch beichten, ich habe gestern für uns paar Zentner extra einsetzen lassen …


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (1. November 2022)

Bei mir war heute komplett tote Hose, ist aber auch schwer was zu fangen, wenn man permanent den Köder aus der Botanik ziehen muss.

So wie ich heut geworfen habe, müsste ich mir ohne Beanstandung nen Schwerbehindertenausweis ausstellen lasssen können...


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

Weil wir gerade drüben so schön diskutieren  





Ruten sind draußen, Bissanzeiger scharf,




Rutengriffe vertäut,




und der Kemenatenbär im Bettchen.




Ich bin gespannt, knappe 10 Grad weniger als Samstag, Wind bläst wieder ganz ordentlich, aber ich meine ich hätte schon was springen gehört.

Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

Wer sich so um den Hund kümmert, Decke drauf und alles, kann kein schlechter Mensch sein. Das gibt Karma bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

sein Ernst?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

YES MAN! Geil, mega geil. Wie aus dem Nichts 

Der erste Rüssler aus nem neuen Gewässer ist immer was ganz Besonderes. Und dann auch noch beim ersten Ansitz an nem relativ großen Gewässer. Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

jkc was für ne geile, dunkle Farbe


----------



## DenizJP (2. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Auch an dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an Thomas für das mal wieder super Guiding.
> Dieses Mal waren die Strolche wesentlich besser aufgelegt als beim letzten Mal. Spaß machen tut es mit unserem Drillsucht immer, mit oder ohne beißwillige Strolche
> Der Tausch des " Angelwerkzeuges" ist auf jeden Fall sehr spannend. Wird mit Sicherheit weiter verfolgt .....


Ich muss mir mal nen Wochenende blocken ^^


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

Toll, eine Rute war die ganze Zeit ausm Rennen weil die volle Pulle im Hornkraut lag...Der Tümpel ist so kristallklar, hier haste auf 7m Wassertiefe noch heftigstes Kraut


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

Deeper sagt ziemlich genau ab 7,40m fängt Kraut an. Also kann man hier nur auf ca 8m+ angeln, lol. Mich würd interessieren, ob das im kompletten Tümpel so ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

Plötzlich glatt wie ein Spiegel. Morgen Abend soll es regnen. Muss ja so sein, dass ich die Klamotten am Freitag wieder klitschnass einpacken darf  

Viel wichtiger aber: Geht noch wat bis Freitag? Morgen gibt's n Wetterwechsel, Luftdruck sinkt dramatisch von 1020 auf 1004. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

Jou, Wind ist hier auch weg, ich packe gleich aber zusammen, beißt zwar gut, aber fetzt irgendwie trotzdem nicht.
Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand das Phänomen erklären, dass die Fische oft kleiner werden und gleich zu Beginn die dickste Karre der Session beißt?


----------



## Blueser (2. November 2022)

Das Gesetz des Stärkeren? Die Brösel bleiben dann für die Kleinen übrig, Alltag halt ...


----------



## feko (2. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, Wind ist hier auch weg, ich packe gleich aber zusammen, beißt zwar gut, aber fetzt irgendwie trotzdem nicht.
> Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand das Phänomen erklären, dass die Fische oft kleiner werden und gleich zu Beginn die dickste Karre der Session beißt?


Da solltest du dich an Dr. Ian Malcolm wenden.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

Ist das dieser "Dienaturfindetihrenwegdude"?
Vielleicht dann, wenn der erste Fang nen Dino ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

Yessikowski. Klein aber fein. Der Drill war übel strange. Rute aufgenommen, kurz Kontakt gehabt, dann plötzlich Kontakt weg. Dachte Aussteiger. Dann ich im Speedtempo eingekurbelt um über die Krautkante zu kommen, plötzlich merke ich " Da is ja noch was dran".  

Der muss mir in einem Affenzahn entgegenkommen sein


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

Petri Vincent, die letzten 2 heute bir mir hatten auch so das Kaliber und das Beißverhalten hatte sich über den Tag komplett geändert. Während die ersten Fische alle ohne Pieper direkt vollgas losmaschiert sind, sind sie nachher erstmal auf der Stelle stehen geblieben und erst nach 15Sekunden oder so haben sie dann Schnur genommen, auch im Drill dann keine krassen Fluchten mehr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2022)

Bei dem wars ähnlich. Hatte ca 30 Sekunden vor dem run auch schon nen paar Pieper wo ich mir erst gar nichts bei gedacht habe.

Also ich sag mal so. Das Ergebnis ist jetzt schon alles andere als schlecht für "Auf blauen Dunst erstmal irgendwo hingesetzt". Ganz so schlecht kann der Bestand dann hier ja nicht sein. Will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Fische sich hinten im Sperrgebiet tummeln wo keiner sie beangeln kann


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Puh, erstmaln Käffchen. Meine Fresse, es ist echt ganz schön frisch geworden...


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Puh, erstmaln Käffchen. Meine Fresse, es ist echt ganz schön frisch geworden...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423259


Moin und Petri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Yeah diggi, selbe Tasse 
Nur bei mir wirkts cooler, da ich am Wasser bin


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Das ist auch cooler bzw. kühler. Um nicht zu sagen: arsxxkalt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Viel Spaß übrigens an alle, die gerade arbeiten müssen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Wind hat komplett gedreht auf Ost, ab Mittags soll der Regen kommen *kotz*


----------



## Mooskugel (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Viel Spaß übrigens an alle, die gerade arbeiten müssen





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wind hat komplett gedreht auf Ost, ab Mittags soll der Regen kommen *kotz*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423263


Ha Ha
Und ich darf mindestens 8h warm und trocken stehen.


----------



## kridkram (3. November 2022)

Moin,
Heute ist meine Woche Urlaub vorbei. Gestern früh war ich nochmal am Seekanal, auf Wattwürmer gab es gut Bisse. Leider nur kleine Dorsche und ein kleiner Wittling. Da die alle tief geschluckt hatten, hab ich nach dem 4. Minidorsch aufgehört, alle haben zu tief geschluckt. Hab dann auf Hering weiter gefischt, macht auch Spaß!
Abends gab es ein schönes Abschlussessen und ich hab mir das Spektakel angesehen, wie die Aida_sol ausläuft.
Jetzt geht es zum Bäcker nebenan frühstücken und dann packen und tschüss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

So geile Morgenröte, leider macht die Handycam nicht ganz mit


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Also wenn sich die Eier so pellen lassen MUSS hanzz doch irgendwas verbrochen haben...


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Viel Spaß übrigens an alle, die gerade arbeiten müssen





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also wenn sich die Eier so pellen lassen MUSS hanzz doch irgendwas verbrochen haben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423268



Merkste was? 
Karma is a bitch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Die hab ich aber vor diesem Statement gekocht!


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die hab ich aber vor diesem Statement gekocht!


Tja, Karma kann auch beim Pellen zuschlagen.


----------



## yukonjack (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also wenn sich die Eier so pellen lassen MUSS hanzz doch irgendwas verbrochen haben...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423268


So sahen die Eier früher beim Bund alle aus. Da haben die Küchenfrauen zum Abschrecken immer nur einmal schnell den Rock gehoben...........


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Hab sie extra 2 Stunden ins kalte Seewasser gelegt


----------



## Matthias_R (3. November 2022)

So. Junior hat Fischereischeinprüfung bestanden. Heute Mal daher gemeinsam mit Mietboot. Nach 20min:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Junge, von 1017...Ich glaub das ist nicht soooo gut ...


----------



## yukonjack (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Junge, von 1017...Ich glaub das ist nicht soooo gut ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423278


Ich glaube, diese App kannste vergessen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Geht nur um den Luftdruck und der stimmt immer ziemlich genau. Der Beißindex ansich stimmt nie


----------



## feko (3. November 2022)

Also ich würde ja auch gerne live vom Wasser posten nur leider muss ich schaffen.
Abends ist nix dran am Tag...das angeln kommt zu kurz. 
Eigentlich viel zu schön das Wetter um zu arbeiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

"Nichts ist so grausam, wie die Angst beim Scheißen erwischt zu werden".

Sagte einst ein weiser Angler...Und ich sag euch eins, ICH glaube ihm!  

Das ist ein Teufelskreis sag ich euch. Während des Scheißens scheißte dir vor Angst inne "Buxxe". Das war vielleicht nen Kraftakt...

Kluge Köpfe würden sagen "Ja dann geh doch ins Gebüsch". Problem ist hier ist alles so kahl, mein knackeweißer Arsch würd durchs Gehölz leuchten wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Junge, von 1017...Ich glaub das ist nicht soooo gut ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423278


Ich würde darauf nicht viel geben…
Habe schon bei besten Bedingungen schlecht oder nichts gefangen…
Habe mir deswegen am vergangenen Montag wegen Zanderangeln mit Torsten auch etwas Gedanken gemacht das es nicht gerade optimal ist…Wegen Luftdruck und Windrichtung weniger, eher wegen den stürmischen Wind…Sogar bei telefonieren sagte ich zu ihm dass ich bei so einer Vorhersage nicht unbedingt  fahren würde…Aber wir haben es so hingenommen wie es kommt…
-Luftdruck von 1022 auf 1009 binnen sechs Stunden (vertragen die Zander garnicht laut Lehrbuch )
-Wind von SW auf Ost (ganz schlecht wie viele behaupten)
-Wind von 2 auf 6m/sec. Nicht besonders vorteilhaft mit Kunstköder…
Es kam aber ganz anders und wir hatten ein Sahnetag mit sehr guten und vielen Strolchen sowie noch ein schönen Aland von 55 und einigen Aussteigern sowie auch Fehlbisse…
Das schönste war, alle Fische haben wir beide auf den gleichen Kunstköder gefangen und mussten uns keine Sorgen machen welcher evtl. besser wäre  …

Wenn es schlecht gelaufen wäre, hätte ich genügend Alibis dafür …
Ich weiß es nicht wie die Karpfen reagieren, aber bei Zandern achte ich nur aufs Wetter das es für mich nicht ungemütlich wird… Eigentlich nur der Regen und starker, kalter Wind halten mich vom angeln ab…

Dir noch viel Petri und unterschätze nicht, dass du zum ersten Mal an den Teich bist …


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. November 2022)

..und vergiss das abputzen nicht, obwohl, dann ist er wenigstens nicht mehr Kalkweiß 
Habe mir für das Plattfischangeln nächstes WE erstmal was Neues zugelegt, Hundebeutel inkl., weil es an der neuen Stelle auch an gebrauchten Gebüschen mangelt.
Wird mal schön beim Gang zum extra aufgebauten Kackzelt unter die Arme geklemmt...


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Aalzheimer schrieb:


> WE erstmal was Neues zugelegt, Hundebeutel inkl., weil es an der neuen Stelle auch an gebrauchten Gebüschen mangelt.


An einem Teil der  Verbandsgewässer hier in der Gegend wurde vor nicht allzu langer Zeit das Nachtangeln erlaubt.
An den anderen Gewässern ist wie bisher um 24:00 Uhr Schluss.

In der Folgesaison wurde dann ein Passus in Gewässerordnung eingefügt, dass Nachtangler dort eine mobile Toilette dabei haben müssen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2022)

Zu Not kann man den auch für Gäste als sitzmöglichkeit am Wasser anbieten  …


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zu Not kann man den auch für Gäste als sitzmöglichkeit am Wasser anbieten  …


Vorher ab wenigstens einmal leermachen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Krass alter der Typ. Latscht den ewig weiten weg auf die Landzunge, macht nen toten Köfi dran als "Kunstköder", macht 10 Wurf, zack, guter 90ger Pike. Wtf  

Schön sauber catch and release, habs beobachtet. Hab ihn meinen Daumen gegeben, er hat zurück gegrüßt. Geiler Typ, der wusste was er macht


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ..und vergiss das abputzen nicht, obwohl, dann ist er wenigstens nicht mehr Kalkweiß


Na toll, dann kann man mich nicht mehr per Auge, sondern per Nase orten. Ist sogar noch auffälliger


----------



## bic zip (3. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ..und vergiss das abputzen nicht, obwohl, dann ist er wenigstens nicht mehr Kalkweiß
> Habe mir für das Plattfischangeln nächstes WE erstmal was Neues zugelegt, Hundebeutel inkl., weil es an der neuen Stelle auch an gebrauchten Gebüschen mangelt.
> Wird mal schön beim Gang zum extra aufgebauten Kackzelt unter die Arme geklemmt...


Apropopos „abputzen“…


----------



## jkc (4. November 2022)

Leute, einmal bitte kurz die Daumen drücken, fahre gerade ne Koordinate an, wo ich gestern ne 40er Line Thru in 3,4m Wassertiefe am Grund geparkt habe.


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2022)




----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Apropopos „abputzen“…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423329


Rhababerblätter funktionieren auch und an der Ostsee trockenes Seegras


----------



## jkc (4. November 2022)

Fuck Oida  
Ich habe es am Haken aber krieg's nicht hoch


----------



## jkc (4. November 2022)

Lkw Plane oder sowas?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. November 2022)

Evtl. Rettungsinsel?


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (4. November 2022)

Denk dran, wenn da ne Leiche drin hängt musst du es der Polizei melden und wenn die mit Bergungstrupp etc. anrücken, vermiest das schon den Angeltag. Also lieber drin lassen.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2022)

Was ein Dreck, jemand ne Idee? Bekomme auch den Bergeanker nicht los, lol


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck, jemand ne Idee?



Hast du nen zweiten Anker? Dann kannst du mit beiden Händen ziehen...
sorry...


----------



## phobos (4. November 2022)

Musst wohl morgen wieder mit ner Winde kommen  . Sieht nach hängerplane aus mit den Ösen. Sehr hängerträchtig...


----------



## phobos (4. November 2022)

Lieber vorsichtig sein da erkennt man glaub ich ein Gefahrgut Schild zum aufklappen


----------



## zokker (4. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck, jemand ne Idee? Bekomme auch den Bergeanker nicht los, lol


wenn es gar nicht geht dann irgendetwas, was schwimmt, an die Ankerleine tüddeln und später wiederkommen  ... mit 2 Mann oder Motorboot


----------



## Minimax (4. November 2022)




----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2022)




----------



## Vanner (4. November 2022)

phobos schrieb:


> Lieber vorsichtig sein da erkennt man glaub ich ein Gefahrgut Schild zum aufklappen


Ist eher ne Parktafel. Ansonsten scheint das ne Hängerplane (im doppelten Sinne des Wortes) zu sein.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2022)

Jo, es ist aber noch irgendeine Rohrkonstruktion dabei, keine Plan ob dran verbaut oder "nur" zusammengetüddelt. Vom Kamerabild hätte ich locker 100er zusammengeflanschte Rohre gesagt.


----------



## Vanner (4. November 2022)

Hängt vielleicht der Anhänger noch mit dran.


----------



## jkc (4. November 2022)

Hatte ich auch schon befürchtet und auszuschließen ist das nicht, aber weder auf dem Echo noch auf den Bildern habe ich irgendwas gesehen was darauf hindeuten würde. Ich fahre morgen nochmal mit nem Kollegen hin und versuche erstens, rauszumbekommen was das ist und zweitens, den Anker wieder los zu kriegen.
Köder habe ich schon als verloren verbucht.

...Eine Woche eher und das wäre kaum ein Problem gewesen, da waren es noch 15° Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. November 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423398
> Anhang anzeigen 423399


Was ist das für einer, Lippfisch?


----------



## seatrout61 (4. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch schon befürchtet und auszuschließen ist das nicht, aber weder auf dem Echo noch auf den Bildern habe ich irgendwas gesehen was darauf hindeuten würde. Ich fahre morgen nochmal mit nem Kollegen hin und versuche erstens, rauszumbekommen was das ist und zweitens, den Anker wieder los zu kriegen.
> Köder habe ich schon als verloren verbucht.
> 
> ...Eine Woche eher und das wäre kaum ein Problem gewesen, da waren es noch 15° Wassertemperatur.


Hehe...aufgeben gilt nicht...wer weiß was da noch so alles an Ködern dranhängt...das ist eine Gold....ähhh Ködergrube.


----------



## DenizJP (4. November 2022)

40er Zander auf Crankbait

Ein Novum für mich


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2022)

Kurze Runde Wobbeln nachdem Frauchen ins Bett ist ... zwei Hechtfritten und dieser hübsche Kollege- yummi!


----------



## DenizJP (5. November 2022)

Kann ich nur von träumen xD


----------



## DenizJP (5. November 2022)

Jemand soll den Barschen bitte erklären sie mögen wieder zu normalen Uhrzeiten beißen…


----------



## daci7 (5. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Jemand soll den Barschen bitte erklären sie mögen wieder zu normalen Uhrzeiten beißen…


Samma, spinnst du die ganze Nacht durch? 
Du Freak, du


----------



## Matthias_R (5. November 2022)

Junior hat bei der morgendlichen Kurzsession zugeschlagen. 2. Angeltag nach der Prüfung, Barsch, 34 cm. Den will der Fänger aber  in der Pfanne sehen (der vorgestrige Hecht wurde zurück gesetzt).


----------



## Matthias_R (5. November 2022)

Nun mit Bild...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Petri Heil und guten Appetit dem Jungangler.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (5. November 2022)

Petri dem jungen Fänger. So viel Glück hatte ich 2Tage nach meiner Prüfung leider nicht   
Petri natürlich auch allen anderen die gefangen haben.


----------



## DenizJP (5. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Samma, spinnst du die ganze Nacht durch?
> Du Freak, du


Sag das den Fischen!!


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Im Revier des Falken


----------



## zokker (5. November 2022)

WT 9Grad. Ob da noch was geht?
Wäre mein erster Nov-Aal überhaupt.
Hab mir eine überwindige Ecke gesucht. Ist ganz schön windig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423448
> 
> 
> Im Revier des Falken


Knaller Carpspot sag ich dir  
Feedern?


----------



## inextremo6 (5. November 2022)

Drück dir die Daumen Zokker und freu mich über deinen 1.ten Novemberaal. 
Nach meiner Schmach von Montag, d.31.10 um 23,56 Uhr, wo der letzte Aal gebissen hat, werde ich mich heute auch nochmal ein paar std. dazu gesellen. Mein letzter Novemberaal stammt vom 6.november 2020, also schon viele Jahre her...
Wasser hat noch 13 Grad könnte also klappen.
Wird ziemlich frisch heute Nacht,  so um die 2 Grad   deshalb nur vom Steg


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. November 2022)

Freue mich auf 


zokker schrieb:


> WT 9Grad. Ob da noch was geht?
> Wäre mein erster Nov-Aal überhaupt.
> Hab mir eine überwindige Ecke gesucht. Ist ganz schön windig.
> 
> ...


Eimerbilder Zokker


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Knaller Carpspot sag ich dir
> Feedern?


Ne Spinnen auf Barsch. 
Hab den Hänger übrigens auch gefunden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ne Spinnen auf Barsch.
> Hab den Hänger übrigens auch gefunden.


Jo auf der Landzuge ne? Haste meine Montage auch gefunden?  

Ging schon was? Sind Karpfenzelte am Start? Am WE steht da eigentlich immer mindestens eine Bude. Zu dieser Jahreszeit kann es natürlich anders sein


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Am Westufer hat einer abgebaut. Sonst war niemand da. Der Hänger ist von der Ecke der Landzunge auf die gegenüber liegende Ecke ca. 15m vom Ufer entfernt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Am Westufer hat einer abgebaut. Sonst war niemand da. Der Hänger ist von der Ecke der Landzunge auf die gegenüber liegende Ecke ca. 15m vom Ufer entfernt.


Ist mir sehr wohl bewusst 
Mitm Deeper konnte ich aber nichts Ungewöhnliches erkennen...


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Müsste ein Baum oder größerer Ast sein. Bei ersten Bergungsversuchen hat sich das Ding etwas bewegt. Wollen da am Montag Nachmittag nach der Arbeit hin. Könnte sein das es eine reiche Ernte gibt. Hoffen das der Bergehaken nicht  hängen bleibt, So a'la JKC.


----------



## feko (5. November 2022)

Da hab ich doch gerade n hecht mit 97 cm gefangen.
Klasse


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Müsste ein Baum oder größerer Ast sein. Bei ersten Bergungsversuchen hat sich das Ding etwas bewegt. Wollen da am Montag Nachmittag nach der Arbeit hin. Könnte sein das es eine reiche Ernte gibt. Hoffen das der Bergehaken nicht  hängen bleibt, So a'la JKC.


Dann kann ich da ja das nächste Mal hoffentlich ohne Hänger fischen


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Wir werden berichten!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2022)

Wie habt ihr das denn vor daraus zu wuchten?


----------



## zokker (5. November 2022)

Dir auch Petri Paul.
Ich hab noch nie einen Nov Aal gefangen.
Voll der Mond. 





Angeln scharf


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Viel Erfolg und digge Schlangen.


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das denn vor daraus zu wuchten?


Mit der Angelschnur hat sich das ganze schon etwas bewegt. Wir wollen mit Seil und stabilem Haken versuchen das Ding zu Haken und rauszuziehen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. November 2022)

Das klappt schon zokker 
Daumen sind gedrückt, auch für inextremo6 .
Haut November Schlangen raus


----------



## Mefourlauber (5. November 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Dir auch Petri Paul.
> Ich hab noch nie einen Nov Aal gefangen.
> Voll der Mond.
> Anhang anzeigen 423497
> ...


Good Luck! Früher als ich auf Aal noch los war habe ich nieeee einen bei Vollmond gefangen. Übrigens auch fast immer bei den Carpsessions und Vollmond geblankt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. November 2022)

Feierabend. Null kontakt auf gummi.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. November 2022)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Sollte man einen Blank eigentlich liken?


----------



## jkc (5. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> ... So a'la JKC.


Wir waren heute übrigens nicht erfolgreich, haben das Ankerseil zu zweit abgerissen.
Sicht war leider deutlich schlechter als gestern, wegen Wind und weniger Licht.
Kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen was das ist, was auf jeden Fall zu erkennen ist, es ist riesig:




Bei Sekunde 40 sieht man kurz meine grellgelbe Linethru, schön in die Plane reingefaltet, bei 1:15 sieht man meine ich eine Europalette, also nicht ausgeschlossen, dass da noch der Auflieger unterm Schlamm liegt.
Auf jeden Fall haben wir für nächstes Jahr einen neuen Schnorchelspot. lol

Grüße


----------



## jkc (5. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Sollte man einen Blank eigentlich liken?


Safe


----------



## Mooskugel (5. November 2022)

Klar doch


----------



## hanzz (6. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> für nächstes Jahr einen neuen Schnorchelspot


Nächstes Jahr? 
Ihr Weicheier. Warum nicht jetzt noch schnorcheln? 
Oder meinst Du Januar? Wenn Wasser klarer?


----------



## hanzz (6. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Sollte man einen Blank eigentlich liken?


Gibt son bissken Trost. Wonnich.


----------



## jkc (6. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr?
> Ihr Weicheier. Warum nicht jetzt noch schnorcheln?
> Oder meinst Du Januar? Wenn Wasser klarer?


Also letzte Woche bei 15°c Wasser wäre ich noch runter, bei 12, oder heute wahrscheinlich sogar drunter, nicht. Ich war zwar selbst in Norwegen bei 8°c Wasser im Nordmeer baden oder habe mich morgens im See gewaschen der noch Eis drauf hatte, aber das ist auch nicht mit dem arbeiten am Hindernis, untergetaucht und unter einem Boot zu vergleichen, wo dich nen kleiner Fehler unter Umständen das Leben kosten kann und das dann für 50€. Ich bin zwar verrückt, aber längst nicht lebensmüde.


----------



## inextremo6 (6. November 2022)

So hab abgebrochen. In 7 std. 2 Bisse auf Wurm,  einen kleinen Aal  beim rausheben verloren und eine Plötze.
Meine Freude hielt sich in Grenzen. War zeitweise leichter Frost aufm Steg, war nicht gerade prickelnd....
Zokker ich hoffe, dass die Nacht bei dir noch was geht, drück dir die daumen.Ich greife Dienstag bei Vollmond wieder an , sofern es etwas bedeckt ist.


----------



## jkc (6. November 2022)

Top, ich fahr jetzt los. lol


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2022)

Hier ziehen die dicken Zander so langsam ins Winterquartier- wird auch Zeit. Während im Rhein meine Durchschnittsgröße bei irgendwas Mitte Fuffzig liegt haben wir im Altarm in den letzten Nächten (und auch bis gerade eben) einen Schnitt von Anfang 70 gehabt ... heute gab es drei Fische und alle waren ü70. Bald sollten die Hechtmuttis hinterher ziehen, dann geht's richtig rund!
jkc - kannst ja mal die ortsansässige DLRG anfunken - die bergen sowas schonmal als Übung. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## zokker (6. November 2022)

Keine besonderen Vorkommnisse. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Nicht mal ein Biss.


----------



## zokker (6. November 2022)

Feierabend


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

Schade Zokker,daß es nun noch keine Nov . Schlange gab. 
Schöne Bilder von Dir !


----------



## jkc (6. November 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Nicht mal ein Biss.


Läuft das nicht unter "besondere Vorkommnisse"?


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2022)

Mir hat jemand den 40 Euro Wobbler geklaut; der hat einfach das 200 lbs Monovorfach durchgebissen.


----------



## ragbar (7. November 2022)

Hai auf Topwater eingestiegen!?


----------



## MarkusZ (7. November 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Hai auf Topwater eingestiegen!?


Gibt im Meer viele Fische mit scharfen Zähnen,.

 Wahoo, Spanische Makrele, Barrakuda usw.  .


----------



## Luis2811 (7. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Mit der Angelschnur hat sich das ganze schon etwas bewegt. Wir wollen mit Seil und stabilem Haken versuchen das Ding zu Haken und rauszuziehen.



Heute die Bergung des Hängers, hier noch ein Echolotbild vom Objekt.






Nach dem dritten Wurf mit dem Enterhaken hat der Hänger gebissen. Dann haben wir es langsam in Richtung Ufer gezogen. Die Konstruktion hat gehalten und es kam ein mit Ködern, Flusskrebsen und Bleiben dekorierter Baum von ca. 5m Höhe heraus.






Erst würden dann die drei Krebse von den Schnüren befreit und in den See zurück gesetzt. Im Anschluss wurden dann die Köder geerntet. Jetzt sollte es nicht dort erst mal keine Hänger mehr geben Vincent_der_Falke , es sei denn Jemand setzt denn Baum zurück.


----------



## Mescalero (7. November 2022)

Petri, das hat sich ja mal richtig gelohnt!


----------



## bic zip (7. November 2022)

Mega


----------



## jkc (7. November 2022)

Sieh an, Köderwiederbelebungswoche




Das Ding ist schon zwei Tode gestorben, erstmals den Schwanzverlust und dann hing er etwa ein halbes Jahr am Grund.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (7. November 2022)

Er hat's aber noch drauf


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2022)

Grad vor der Arbeit noch ne Stunde am Kanal n paar Barsche gezuppelt.
Beisszeit wie erwartet Ruck Zuck vorbei.
Aber zumindest standen sie auf den Twitchbait der als erstes im Snap hing.
Besuch hatte ich auch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2022)

Geile Aktion Mooskugel, top!
Ich hätte aber gerne mein Blei zurück  

Kleiner Scherz. Meine Montage hab ich da gar nicht gesehen

Boah hab ich jetzt grad mega Bock an der Stelle zu hocken und paar dicke Büffel zu zuppeln...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (8. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sieh an, Köderwiederbelebungswoche
> Anhang anzeigen 423673
> 
> Das Ding ist schon zwei Tode gestorben, erstmals den Schwanzverlust und dann hing er etwa ein halbes Jahr am Grund.
> ...


Na Prima,

und ich Dödel werfe die Gummis immer wech wenn der Teller hinten ab ist 
Beim nächsten wird auch so ein Spinnerblatt ran gemacht....

Petri um Fisch grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (8. November 2022)

Das Ding ist mega geil, Wurfweite ca. 10 - 20% rauf gegenüber dem Original.
Strike Pro bringt wohl selbst son Ding raus.
Gummitail ranschweißen geht auch top.

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2022)

Mooskugel auf Karpfen fischt du gar nicht? Sonst hätte man ja mal ne Session starten können


----------



## Mooskugel (8. November 2022)

Ne Karpfen bzw. Ansitz ist nicht meins. Hab zwar so ein bisschen Zeugs dafür aber so richtig gefallen finde ich daran nicht. Wir kommen mal vorbei wenn du wieder am Wichumer sitzen solltest.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2022)

Du könntest mir diesen Freitag schonmal den Platz freihalten


----------



## kridkram (8. November 2022)

Sitze jetzt auch nochmal am Wasser und genieße das Wetter. Luft 15 Grad bei Sonnenschein aber Wasser hat in 1m Tiefe nur noch knappe 9 Grad hier. Hab mal Tigernüsse draußen und versucht wenigstens 1 Köfi zu stippen, nix. Hab jetzt einen 8 Haken mit 4 Maden mal auf Grund gelegt,vielleicht hängt sich da was auf wo man wenigstens Fetzenköder machen kann. Wollte so 2-3 h im Dunklen noch probieren auf Zander.


----------



## kridkram (8. November 2022)

Hab 2 köfi erwischt und jetzt eine damit liegen. Bisher ging auf Karpfen nüscht.


----------



## Lorenz (8. November 2022)

Gestern Abend ist ein Grouper in die Steine, ich hab die Rute festgeklemmt, bin bis zum 200 lbs Vorfach geschwommen und hab ihn dann Richtung Meer herausgezerrt  


Einen hab ich heute verloren, aber den pinken Popper mit Drillingen ohne Widerhaken ist er losgeworden und der ist dann angespült worden. Der pinke Popper brachte dann den GT oben und den roten Kollegen, der gegrillt wurde.


----------



## jkc (9. November 2022)

Holy cannoli, das Ding hat nen Lauf.




Biss an kurzer Schnur und straffer Bremse direkt vor den Füßen, da war die Kacke plötzlich ganz schön am dampfen. 




Solide 104, für die erste Viertelstunde echt nicht übel.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (9. November 2022)

Joar, bleib der einzige Biss, trotzdem bester Tag seit langem


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2022)

War auch nochmal los gerade 
Der dickste hatte keine Lust auf ein Foto   
Hat von selbst n Köpper ins Nass gemacht. 
Aber vor der Arbeit n bisschen abschalten tut gut
Viele kleinere noch. Die dicken blieben aus. 
Morgen nochmal.


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. November 2022)

Petri zu den schönen Fischen, groß wie klein.
Ich werde heute Abend mal mein Geraffel zusammen packen. 
Das WE wird an der Weser verbracht, Plattfische ärgern.
Werde mal ein paar Bilder rüber schießen wenn es etwas interessantes gibt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. November 2022)

WE geht's bei mir wieder anne Diva. Mal gucken ob einer geht


----------



## seatrout61 (10. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Holy cannoli, das Ding hat nen Lauf.
> Anhang anzeigen 423851
> 
> Biss an kurzer Schnur und straffer Bremse direkt vor den Füßen, da war die Kacke plötzlich ganz schön am dampfen.
> ...



Petri, du entwickelst dich hier immer mehr zum rechtmäßigen Nachfolger von Jan Eggers...legendärer Hechtpapst!
Respekt!


----------



## jkc (10. November 2022)

Lol


----------



## jkc (10. November 2022)

Komplett andere Umstände als der gestern, auf normale Wurfweite alle Köder Rohrkrepierer.
Paar Extrameter ausgepackt, erster Wurf, erste Absinkphase - Peng
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sowas hätte ich gern in Hechtgröße   

Feierabend, Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. November 2022)

Ich war auch mal heute spontan unterwegs… Zwei durften mal mit, einer für den Nachbarn fürs Blätter  am Haus fegen, ein kriegt Vater und ich lade mich zum Mittag essen selbst ein …
War schon ne harte Nummer bei den Wind heute, habe bis ein Uhr gemacht und konnte mir neun Kontakte erarbeiten, wovon ich fünf in der Hand halten durfte… Wind war ekelhaft, zum ersten Mal war es unangenehm kühl am Wasser…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Schaun wa mal Boys


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schaun wa mal Boys
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423987
> 
> ...


Na schon Schiss vorm Kacken oder einer Wildschwein belagerten Nacht?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Na schon Schiss vorm Kacken oder einer Wildschwein belagerten Nacht?


Hier ist nicht genug geschlossener Wald und ne Straße direkt. Hier gibts nix an Viechern, außer Ratten


----------



## jkc (11. November 2022)

Heutige Köderauswahl steht.
Leiste mir mal den Luxus 2 Kombos und paar Exoten einzupacken, da ich (nicht weit) schleppen muss und was mache, was ich die gesamte Saison glaube ich noch nicht gemacht habe; Vom Boot werfen...






Hoffentlich bis später


----------



## bic zip (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schaun wa mal Boys
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 423987
> 
> ...



irgendwas vermisse ich auf dem Bild


----------



## bic zip (11. November 2022)

Jetzt weiß ich‘s!
Sturm und „Brandung“ wie bei deinen letzten Bivis!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> irgendwas vermisse ich auf dem Bild


Eier?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Lol Leute was grad passiert ist 

Nen Trupp kleiner Kinder (10 Jahre vielleicht) andauernd am rumärgern, ich hör sie noch "lass mal Stöcker ans Zelt werfen"... plötzlich bäm, Stock fliegt ans Zelt...Ich rausgerannt, rumgebölkt und ein Fahrrad von denen mitgenommen und vors Zelt gestellt. Sollten sie sich abholen und entschuldigen.

Leider ging der Plan nicht auf. Der Vater kam dann mit zwei Mädels aus der Truppe und die kleine musste dann nen Geständnis abliefern und sich entschuldigen 

Ich kanns mir richtig vorstellen wie sie sich gefühlt haben muss, war ja auch mal klein

Aber zu geil, das Gestammel hättet ihr euch anhören müssen


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2022)

Das hatte ich auch schon. Nur war ich auf der anderen Seite...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Sag nicht du warst das ...


----------



## Luis2811 (11. November 2022)

Jetzt hatte es geklappt der erste Meter liegt im Netz, um genau zu sein 106cm. Werde noch weiter machen vielleicht  kommt ja noch was, bin aber jetzt schon voll aus dem Häuschen.

Viel Petri allen die noch unterwegs sind.


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sag nicht du warst das ...


Yep, bedingt durch eine Zeitanomalie ...


----------



## Mooskugel (11. November 2022)

Bekloppter Tag heute. Nach dem 1,06m Fisch kam der hier bei mir


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Gerade entschieden, dass ich doch nur eine Nacht mache und morgen, bevor es dunkel wird, abhaue...

Diese kurzen Tage sind nix für mich um alleine draußen zu zelten. Einfach zu früh dunkel. Da musste dich um 17:00 schon ins Zelt legen weils dunkel wird und in meinem Fall, der ich normalerweise nicht vor 24:00 Uhr schlafe, ist das echt ne Qual...dann lieber erst im Frühjahr wieder wenn die Tage länger sind. Bockt einfach nicht so momentan...  

Dann lieber so lange Daysessions machen und mal bissl was ausprobieren.


----------



## Blueser (11. November 2022)

Yep, geht mir genauso. Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Sommer ...


----------



## Astacus74 (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schaun wa mal Boys



Sieht ja fast wie im Sommer aus



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hier ist nicht genug geschlossener Wald und ne Straße direkt. Hier gibts nix an Viechern, außer Ratten



Na bist du dir Hundertprozentig sicher das da nichts wildes geht????????????????????



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Diese kurzen Tage sind nix für mich um alleine draußen zu zelten. Einfach zu früh dunkel. Da musste dich um 17:00 schon ins Zelt legen weils dunkel wird



Nana wer hat denn Angst vorm schwarzen Mann, so schön vorm Zelt am Wasse sitzen und die Natur beobachten was da so kreucht und fleucht



Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Ich setz mich doch nicht im dunkeln draußen hin. Also find ich nicht so interessant   

An nem geilen, lauen Sommerabend sieht das schon wieder anders aus, da kannste auch mal bis 0:00 draußen hocken


----------



## Vanner (11. November 2022)

Ich war von Dienstag bis Donnerstag zum Karpfen angeln draußen, ich fand das mit der frühen Dunkelheit okay. Kannst ja vor dem Zelt sitzen und ein bisschen Sterne gucken.


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also find ich nicht so interessant


Ich als Stadtmensch hätte da schon was zu gucken 
Allein der Sternenhimmel


Luis2811 und Mooskugel 
Fettes Petri zum 1  6er
Verrückt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Ich war von Dienstag bis Donnerstag zum Karpfen angeln draußen, ich fand das mit der frühen Dunkelheit okay. Kannst ja vor dem Zelt sitzen und ein bisschen Sterne gucken.


Ich war ja die letzten zwei Wochen auch sechs Tage, aber ich bin fast jedes Wochenende draußen am Wasser und das zeckt mich auf Dauer dann doch an.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich als Stadtmensch hätte da schon was zu gucken
> Allein der Sternenhimmel
> 
> 
> ...


Bekifft und besoffen vielleicht, wie lange guckst du dir denn die Sterne an? Ich mein die sehen doch eh fast alle gleich aus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Ich war von Dienstag bis Donnerstag zum Karpfen angeln draußen


Und trotzdem haben wir kein Fischbild gesehen?


----------



## Vanner (11. November 2022)

Hat sich nicht gelohnt bei den 2 Sprotten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Hat sich nicht gelohnt bei den 2 Sprotten.


Lohnt sich immer, Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## Mooskugel (11. November 2022)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag

Ein Karnevalsfisch!
Gefangen am 11.11.2022 Länge 111cm







Hier die Rute und der Köder
Savage Gar Custom Predator die ich heute per Post bekommen habe. Der erste Fischkontakt hat gleich den Meter gebracht.
Wie gesagt ein verrückter Tag

Der Köder, ein mit einem Trailer von der Miuras Mouse mini gepimpter Kinetic Humpy Dumpy


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Nice, richtig abgeräumt.  Wo warste unterwegs? See vom LFV?


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bekifft und besoffen vielleicht, wie lange guckst du dir denn die Sterne an? Ich mein die sehen doch eh fast alle gleich aus


Bis ich im Tunnel bin und Ruhe einkehrt. 
Du musst das Ganze sehen und nicht jeden Stern für sich. 
Ich weiß hört sich sehr esoterisch an, aber mir gibt das was, wenn ich mal nen Sternenhimmel außerhalb der Stadt mit all der Lichtverschmutzung genießen kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Ich wohn zum Glück nicht in der Großstadt, von daher kann ich dich in deinem Falle da schon etwas verstehen


----------



## Astacus74 (11. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> aber mir gibt das was, wenn ich mal nen Sternenhimmel außerhalb der Stadt mit all der Lichtverschmutzung genießen kann.



Hört sich blöd an aber das habe ich jeden Tag wenn es sternenklar ist, ich muß nur rausgehen aber übersehen kann ich mich nicht.
Immerwieder schön wenn man die Milchstrasse und all die anderen Sterne sieht diese unbekannten Weiten.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (11. November 2022)

Fettes Petri Mooskugel !
Manchmal läuft es einfach so richtig rund und es passt irgendwie alles zusammen. Muss auch mal sein.

Die Rute sieht ziemlich lecker aus, Glückwunsch!

Petri auch dir Luis2811 , toller Fisch!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Universum etc ist schon faszinierend. Man, was hab ich da schon YouTube Dokus verschlungen...


----------



## Mooskugel (11. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nice, richtig abgeräumt.  Wo warste unterwegs? See vom LFV?


Ja. Einer von den Vieren die hier in der Nähe sind. Da sind teilweise echte Klopper drin, aber da erzähle ich dir ja nichts neues.


----------



## DenizJP (11. November 2022)

Petri an alle

Planänderung bei mir 

Bin nun mit Wobbler und GuFi bewaffnet am Rhein


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Petri an alle
> 
> Planänderung bei mir
> 
> Bin nun mit Wobbler und GuFi bewaffnet am Rhein


Dann leg mal los. 
Petri für dich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ja. Einer von den Vieren die hier in der Nähe sind. Da sind teilweise echte Klopper drin, aber da erzähle ich dir ja nichts neues.


Jo. Da in der Nähe war ich bis jetzt nur am Wichumer und Holtwicker. Beides geile Karpfengewässer. Die andere da in der Nähe hab ich bisher nicht befischt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. November 2022)

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger und meinen Respekt an die, die die ganze Nacht draußen bleiben! 
Bei uns ist es jetzt fast jede Nacht und jeden Morgen voll Neblig.... Temperaturen bewegen sich da zwischen 0 und 4 Grad.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2022)

Jau, hier ist es auch arschkalt und ich hab noch den dünnen Schlafsack dabei...hab vorher noch überlegt und dachte dann ach, wird schon noch reichen...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. November 2022)

Ich habe nen Daunenschlafsack von VauDe, der geht bis - 10 Grad oder so...
Dann noch einen alten von der Bundeswehr, der hat immerhin eine wasserdichte Hülle. Ist momentan vielleicht eher als Ansitzsack zu verwenden als bei den momentanen Nachttemperaturen für die Liege....Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als beim Angeln (im Schlafsack) zu frieren!


----------



## Vanner (12. November 2022)

Ich habe einen Anaconda NW II und bin mit dem ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2022)

Hab den Anaconda Vagabond 4. Hab halt nur noch nicht alle Lagen reingezippt, dachte nicht das es schon so kalt wird


----------



## Astacus74 (12. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Daunenschlafsack von VauDe, der geht bis - 10 Grad oder so...
> Dann noch einen alten von der Bundeswehr,



Na wenn du den nimmst bei den Temeraturen um 0°- -10° da friest du nicht, sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung leider gibt es das Teil nur noch gebraucht und leider viel zu teuer

https://www.bw-online-shop.com/outd...hlafsack-allgemein-ii-original-gebraucht.html

der Reißverschluß ist Top beim Biss ziehst du den einfach nach oben durch und schon ist er auf und du kannst zu den Ruten sprinten


Gruß Frank


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (12. November 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na wenn du den nimmst bei den Temeraturen um 0°- -10° da friest du nicht, sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung leider gibt es das Teil nur noch gebraucht und leider viel zu teuer
> 
> https://www.bw-online-shop.com/outd...hlafsack-allgemein-ii-original-gebraucht.html
> 
> ...


Das stimmt!  Bisher hats immer gereicht, wenn ich mich mit dem Teil nur zugedeckt habe. Am nächsten Morgen war zwar die Oberseite voll naß, aber die Innenseite hat trotzdem gut gewärmt.
Allerdings sollte man, wenn man sich hinlegt, geeignete Schuhe tragen! Hatte es schon 2x, daß sich die Ösen von meinen Bergstiefeln sich Nachts ineinander verhakt haben und ich mir so selbst die Füße "gefesselt" habe....

Wenn man dann dringend zu seinen Ruten muß, ist das dann echt ein Problem!  Trage in Zukunft Nachts besser ein Paar Gummistiefeletten....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2022)

Schuhe? Ich schlafe im Schlafsack in Socken/Barfuß


----------



## Ruttentretzer (12. November 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schuhe? Ich schlafe im Schlafsack in Socken/Barfuß


Wer nicht brav ist , muß barfuss ins Bett!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (12. November 2022)

Rennsandalen am Bett tun es auch…
Und beim sex immer brav die Socken aus …


----------



## Los 2 (12. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Und beim sex immer brav die Socken aus …


Was ist Sex?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Rennsandalen am Bett tun es auch…
> Und beim sex immer brav die Socken aus …


Beim Angelcamping aufer Liege und dann pfeift einer ab, bei der Kälte findet die den Lümmel doch nie wieder


----------



## Angler2097 (12. November 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Was ist Sex?











						Sex – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## silverfish (12. November 2022)

Wetter war wirklich toll heute . Alles bereit gestellt. Dann Nachricht von nem altem Kumpel ausm Hospiz. Da hab ich halt 3h seiner noch bleibenden Zeit versüsst. 
Morgen geh ich, auch wenns junge Hunde regnet. Und das Handy bleibt aus.


----------



## Los 2 (12. November 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Sex – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soweit zur Theorie und in der Praxis???


----------



## Angler2097 (12. November 2022)

Los 2 schrieb:


> Soweit zur Theorie und in der Praxis???


Von der Praxis habe ich wenig Ahnung


----------



## Astacus74 (12. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte man, wenn man sich hinlegt, geeignete Schuhe tragen! Hatte es schon 2x, daß sich die Ösen von meinen Bergstiefeln sich Nachts ineinander verhakt haben und ich mir so selbst die Füße "gefesselt" habe....



Ich penn ohne Schuhe oder Stiefel; die stehen vor der Liege mit der Hose drüber, beim Biss raus aus dem Schlafsack, Füße in die Stiefel, die Hose hoch und zu und ran an die Rute.
Die Stiefel sind so geschnürt das das Problemlos geht mit dem hineinschlüpfen und das sie beim laufen nicht vom Fuß fallen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

Ich habe selbst so ca 200 Nächte im Leben im Schlafsack gepennt aber mit Schuhwerk noch nie. Stell dir mal vor, du bist vorher in Hundescheiße getreten.


----------



## Vanner (12. November 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, du bist vorher in Hundescheiße getreten.



Da hast du dann nen Volltreffer gelandet. Kannst den Schlafsack gleich mit entsorgen.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (12. November 2022)

Oder er riecht besser.


----------



## DenizJP (12. November 2022)

Angeln im Nebel 

Köfis sind ausgelegt


----------



## seatrout61 (12. November 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Na wenn du den nimmst bei den Temeraturen um 0°- -10° da friest du nicht, sprech da aus eigener Erfahrung leider gibt es das Teil nur noch gebraucht und leider viel zu teuer
> 
> https://www.bw-online-shop.com/outd...hlafsack-allgemein-ii-original-gebraucht.html
> 
> ...



Ähnliche BW-Schlafsäcke gab es früher auch mit "Ärmel" und mit 2-Wege-RV im Beinbereich zum öffnen und das Fußteil hochklappbar...war ziemlich praktisch auf dem Boot zum Nachtangeln...leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo das gute Teil abgeblieben ist.


----------



## yukonjack (12. November 2022)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Ähnliche BW-Schlafsäcke gab es früher auch mit "Ärmel" und mit 2-Wege-RV im Beinbereich zum öffnen und das Fußteil hochklappbar...war ziemlich praktisch auf dem Boot zum Nachtangeln...leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wo das gute Teil abgeblieben ist.


Den hatte ich auch noch. Damit konnte man sich ins nasse Gras legen, da kam nix durch. Nachteil war, der Schweiß blieb auch drin. Die Ärmel hatten auch einen Nachteil, man konnte sich so schlecht am S...k kratzen.


----------



## DenizJP (13. November 2022)

Nebel: 1
Angler: 0

XD


----------



## kridkram (13. November 2022)

Also Nachtangeln in der dunklen Jahreszeit hat durch aus auch was. 
Bis 2010 gab es hier in der Nähe eine kleine Talsperre von ca 5 ha. Da waren tolle Fische drinn, leider wurde sie rück gebaut.
Damals sind wir auch noch im Dezember oder Januar Nachtangeln gewesen. Allerdings waren wir zu dritt, abends ein kleines Feuer und Feuerwasser, ab und zu ein Zander und früh wenn man Glück hatte, war Schnee gefallen. 
Ich kann euch sagen, mehr Impressionen geht nicht! So ein Morgen am Wasser, ein Becher dampfender Kaffee und noch paar Schneeflocken fallen und Kumpels dabei......
Besser geht nicht. Kollege hat mal im Januar den Vogel abgeschossen, hat einen Zetti von knapp übern Meter gefangen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (13. November 2022)

Wie bereits schon geschrieben, habe ich mich bisher mit dem Schlafsack nur ZUGEDECKT, da er einfach zu warm ist! 
So kann ich meine Schuhe anbehalten und bin auch schneller bei den Ruten... 
Ist aber ziemlich selten, das ich meine Liege mit ans Wasser nehme...


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2022)

Ich saß gestern abend bis 12 auch "zum quatschen" am Wasser und habe Fischchen gebadet ... absoluter Totentanz. Komisch, komisch ... eigendlich sollten die Zander da sein. Allerdings ist die letztens beiden Wochen auch die halbe Stadt an der Stelle gewesen ... das Ufer war richtig ausgetreten und Unterwasserstrukturen kannste am Grad der Uferzertretung abmachen. Wird wohl Zeit, dass wir uns ne neue Stelle suchen.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2022)

Good morning big bait maniacs   





Ich würds sowas von tun.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2022)

Jo, ein Kopulations Objekt, aus drei Real Eels.
(Ich hab mich verzählt, es sind wohl deren Vier)
Du kommst schon auf merkwürdige Ideen?

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2022)

Hechthuchenzopf XXXXXXXL 

Wird der geworfen oder geschleppt?

Ich würde dann nur nach ner Lagerungs-Weile mal den Kabelbinder kontrollieren, ob der evtl. von den Weichmachern angelöst ist.

Hau rein - bin gespannt, ob damit was geht.


----------



## jkc (13. November 2022)

Das Ding rockt richtig, wobei wir natürlich alle wissen, dass die endgültige Version nur aus 7, 4 vorne und 3 hinten bestehen kann. 





Der Kabelbinder ist mir gerade leider geplatzt und jetzt zu kurz um es wieder hinzubekommen, aber ich bin trotzdem fürs erste zufrieden. Das Teil hat alles was ich haben wollte, ordentlich Volumen, modular, gut zu falten und trotz hohem Gewicht relativ Verletzungsarm.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (13. November 2022)

Tja, also bis hier her ein wunderbarer Tag auf dem Wasser, wann kann man im November sonst schon mitm T-Shirt auf'n Teich, nur halt ohne Fisch.


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2022)

war mal heute ein bischen pickern - ja ist das erste Fischchen ein Bärschchen
ist die Angelei für´s Ärsc..... , habe es auf ein Wurmbündel erwischt - während ich noch 
meine zweite Rute montiert habe - und das wars dann , schöner kühler Herbsttag 
und sehr erholsam .


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. November 2022)

Hallo, 
Bei bestem SonnenWetter ging es heute mal zum gemütlichen Ansitz mit Bienenmaden und Wurm. 

Es kamen die 3 hübschen Fische mit, bin ganz zufrieden und es war schön am See 

R. S.


----------



## ragbar (14. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Der Kabelbinder ist mir gerade leider geplatzt


Teuer,aber:








						Kabelbinder mit Stahlzunge TY528MXR 361 x 4,8 mm
					

Kabelbinder mit Stahlzunge: Kabelbinder 356 x 2,4 mit Stahlnase TY-Rap 1VP=1000 Stück Schwarz - Kabelbinder 361 x 4,8 mm mit Stahlzunge TY528MXR Ty-Rap® Sch




					www.kabelbinder-online.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. November 2022)

Es gibt so etwas auch komplett aus Stahl, hier mal ein Beispiel:



			https://www.amazon.de/Stahlkabelbinder-Kabelbinder-Verriegelungsfunktion-Edelstahl-Kabelbinder-Edelstahl-Metallkabelbinder-Befestigungs/dp/B096RJFXP9/ref=asc_df_B096RJFXP9/?tag=googshopde-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=526355393689&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=4041449166016194989&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1003858&hvtargid=pla-1405147286865&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. November 2022)

Moin Leute,

Ich hatte ja geschrieben das am vergangenen Wochenende unser alljährliches Plattfischangeln auf dem Programm stand. Ich wollte eigentlich „Live vom Wasser“ berichten, da ich mir jedoch vorher einen inkorrekten Post erlaubt hatte, war ich gesperrt. Alles aus der Welt und nachfolgend nun mal ein paar nachträgliche Impressionen des wirklich gelungenen Wochenendes!

Am Freitag waren die meisten unserer in diesem Jahr recht kleinen Truppe (7 Leute) bereits Vormittags am Wasser um schon einmal alles aufzubauen. Gegen Mittag bekamen wir dann auch die Wattwürmer ans Wasser gebracht. Ich musste leider noch arbeiten, bin aber früher angefangen und konnte mich so gegen 13:00 Uhr auf den Weg ans Wasser machen.

Da der Verkehr am Freitagnachmittag recht dicht war, brauchte ich eine gute Stunde länger als gewohnt und traf so gegen 15:30 Uhr am Wasser an. Glücklicherweise hatte mein Kumpel unsere Suite schon aufgebaut so dass ich nur meinen Schlafplatz einrichten musste sowie Verpflegung und Angelgerät platzieren musste. Die Jungs berichteten von vielen Bissen, die aber recht häufig nicht hängen blieben, was eigentlich für die platten Fische untypisch ist. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass Sie es da mit Weißfischen zu tun hatten! Also Köder dran, und erstmal ein Bierchen zur Begrüßung. Da mir Petrus beim Angeln häufig hold ist, dauerte es nicht lange bis zum ersten verdächtigen Biss und der bis dahin insgesamt 3 Plattfisch konnte kassiert werden.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Wie es um diese Jahreszeit nun einmal so ist, kam auch recht schnell die Dunkelheit über uns und die Ebbe setzte immer weite ein, was das Angeln wirklich nicht einfacher macht bei der Packung. Aber die meisten blieben dran und wurden dafür wirklich entlohnt. Es biss im 5 Minuten Takt, nicht immer mit Fisch, und auch nicht immer in der passenden Größe, aber es kamen immer wieder schöne Pfannenflundern ans Tageslicht.









Das Wetter war einfach Traumhaft zum Platten angeln. Eine angenehme Kühle kam auf und erreichte im Laufe der Nacht auch den Gefrierpunkt. Endlich Plattfischwetter.






Als wir uns entschlossen hatten, die (vorgeheizten) Zelte aufzusuchen, bekam ich nochmals einen sehr kräftigen Biss bei umkippendem Wasser. Als ich zur Rute ging, war mir schon klar, dass dies kein Plattfisch sein kann. Auch der „Drill“ bzw. das“ hochwuchten“ deuteten auf einen anderen Fisch hin, der mir sehr gut bekannt ist. Und ja, da ist er, der November……






Also raus die Ruten, noch ein Abschlussgetränk auf den Fang, und dann ab in den warmen Schlafsack. Der Morgen empfing uns kalt, wolkenlos und absolut Windstill mit einem Charme, wie ich Ihn sehr mag an diesem, Gewässer...






Der Vormittag verlief mit deutlich weniger Action bei eigentlich bestem Wasserstand zum Angeln. Aber es wurden nicht mehr so viele Fische angelandet. Gegen Nachmittag nahm die Bissfrequenz wieder zu, und auch die eine oder andere Dublette kam raus. Jedoch waren es zumeist eher kleinere Fische, welche im nächsten oder übernächsten Jahr gerne wieder kommen dürfen.





Eine schöner und wahrscheinlich ziemlich einmaliger Fang gelang mir am frühen Nachmittag. ´Nach mehreren leichten Zupfern neigte sich meine Rute, an der ich noch ein Buttsystem hatte, auf einmal deutlich kräftiger nach unten, und hörte auch nicht mehr auf zu „nicken“, was ebenfalls gegen Plattfisch spricht,. Wir waren überzeugt davon, dass sich noch ein Aal den Wattwurm hat schmecken lassen. Aber was dann unter wirklich Vollbelastung des Gerätes hoch kam, hatte so noch keiner gesehen.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ein wirklich schöner Butt (einer der größten dieses WE) sowie ein knapp 50 cm großer Zander hatten sich die Würmer schmecken lassen. Eine solche Konstellation, kannten auch die Einheimischen nicht und wir mussten erstmal alle kräftig schmunzeln.

Gegen Abend nahmen die Bisse wieder deutlich zu, und auch die Größe der Plattfische wurde wieder besser. Leider mussten wir dann unseren Ansitz, der ja eigentlich noch bis Sonntagmittag gehen sollte, abbrechen. Der Abend wurde bei Bier und angenehmen Gesprächen vorm Kaminofen bei einem der Bremer Jungs zu Hause zu Ende gebracht.

Am Abschlusstag kam erstmal ein gutes Frühstück, dann entschieden wir uns, alle zusammen die entnommenen Platten zu säubern und aufzuteilen, so daß sich hiermit keiner mehr am Sonntagnachmittag nach der Heimkehr beschäftigen musste. Der traditionelle Abschluss war dann das Mittagessen in Form von Grünkohl und alle machten sich auf den nach Hause Weg, die einen nur ganz kurz, und wir eben ein wenig weiter.

Es war mal wieder ein tolles Erlebnis mit einfach genialem Wetter. Die Fänge waren wirklich gut. Wir haben insgesamt ca. 60 Platten mitgenommen, und bestimmt nochmal so viele wieder in Ihr Element zurückgelassen. Die Plattfische waren durchschnittlich etwas kleiner, als in den letzten Jahren, jedoch wirklich kräftig gebaut. Bei einigen von uns kamen direkt am Abend noch die ersten Flachmänner in die Pfanne. Das war neben der ganzen Geselligkeit natürlich noch ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Wird in jedem Fall weiderholt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. November 2022)

Fettes Petri, Torsten! Toller Bericht und super Bilder! Was will man mehr, Platte, Aal und Zander... Jedenfalls hat sich der Ansitz für dich ja voll gelohnt, Respekt! !


----------



## DenizJP (14. November 2022)

Gestern am Forellenteich mit Sohnemann gewesen 

Mit der UL klappt es immer besser


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. November 2022)

Fünf Sterne und Daumen hoch für dein sehr schönen und ausführlichen Bericht und tolle Bilder Torsten …
Auch hier nochmals ein hochverdientes Petri !!!
Der nächste Bericht unserer gemeinsamen Session auf die Strolche ist dir gesichert …

Ich werde heute auch mal testen was die Rheinbewohner so machen und hoffe, dass die mich in meinem Wohnzimmer am anderen Ende der Rute zahlreich begrüßen …
Eigentlich bin ich etwas am zögern, da laut Infos die garnicht das WE gut drauf waren, fast wie zugenagelt…Aber egal, jeder Angeltag ist ein anderer und ich wage mich trotzdem ans Wasser…


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. November 2022)

Danke Dir.  
Dann "nagel" mal kräftig was raus heute Abend.


----------



## Lorenz (14. November 2022)

Mir ist ein Schwertträger auf Popper nachgelaufen, Fisch dreht ab, ich werf ihn an, er knallt drauf, Bremse der Saragosa 18000 schreit, ich dreh die Bremse weiter zu, er zieht weiter ab und dann ist er ausgestiegen und der Drilling war ein bisschen aufgebogen (Gamakatsu GT Recorder 5/0?)...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. November 2022)

Bin ja spät dran heute…
Zwanzig Minuten habe ich für den ersten gebraucht … neuer Kescher ist schon mal eingeweiht


----------



## Luis2811 (14. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Bin ja spät dran heute…
> Zwanzig Minuten habe ich für den ersten gebraucht … *neuer Kescher* ist schon mal eingeweiht


Petri,
was für ein Kescher ist es denn, bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Neuen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. November 2022)

Sind zickig, aber langsam ernährt sich das ………
Der vierte Kontakt …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. November 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Petri,
> was für ein Kescher ist es denn, bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Neuen.


Petri Dank… der ist cool und neu…
Morgen mehr dazu


----------



## hanzz (14. November 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz Live aber war dennoch geil heute. 
Noch 2 Fehlbisse und 2 Aussteiger 
Und die zwei Gesellen
Nur schnell gemessen ca 70cm und was um die 50.
Dacht schon das wird nix mehr dieses Jahr


----------



## thanatos (15. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Wir haben insgesamt ca. 60 Platten mitgenommen,


Petri heil - da bin ick ja platt .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. November 2022)

Dirk : Fettes Petri zu deinem schönen 70er  …
Wann war bei dir mit der beißerei zu Ende, bzw. die aktivste Zeit ???
Heißt ja nix, würde mich aber trotzdem interessieren …


Naja, wie angekündigt war ich gestern auch unterwegs…
Die Strolche waren nicht wirklich aktiv…Nach dem letzten Kontakt gegen 20.30h war wie abgeschnitten, bin dann nach über zwei Stunden ohne jeglichen Kontakt gegen 23.00h abgehauen… 
Hatte noch drei heiße Spots im Visier die ich eigentlich immer mitnehme, aber auf Grund der schwächeren Aktivität und der Uhrzeit hatte ich keine Lust mehr zum laufen…
Bei den vier Kontakten hatte ich zwei Strolche in der Hand… Ein 60er und ein 55er etwa…Die anderen zwei Kontakte waren vermutlich ein und der selbe Strolch…
Nichtsdestotrotz war es mal wieder schön am Wasser gewesen zu sein und ich bin happy dass überhaupt was ging …

Wünsche allen ein Petri Heil und viel Spaß am Wasser…


----------



## zokker (15. November 2022)

Fettes Petri an alle Fänger.
Besonders an Aalzheimer zum Nov-Aal und Lorenz den Riesenfischbändiger.


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Die Strolche waren nicht wirklich aktiv…Nach dem letzten Kontakt gegen 20.30h war wie abgeschnitten


Dir und allen anderen auch ein dickes Petri 

Ja Thomas. Das kann ich so bestätigen. 
Halb 7 am Wasser, 1845 der erste Fisch. 
Ne Stunde später den großen und kurz danach die anderen Kontakte und dann war vorbei. 
Also ziemlich ähnlich wie bei dir. 
Ab ca 20 Uhr kamen ständig Schiffe vorbei im 2 Minuten Takt? 
Vorher war es ruhiger. 
Fische haben auch alle im ruhigeren Bereich gebissen.


----------



## silverfish (15. November 2022)

Punkt 11 war ick am Weiher.Eher ging nich wejens Termin. Eine Stunde war nix. Weder Stippe mit kl. Dendro ca. 2.5m tief, noch weiter draussen in ca.5m Tiefe. Kaum Handy inne Flossen schneller Biss draußen auf Dendro gross. Leider wieder los gelassen. Nebel hat sich noch nicht verzogen. Absolute Stille am Gewässer. Heute nur Bio als Verpflegung dabei.Oh grade kleines Fischen gesprungen.


----------



## hanzz (15. November 2022)

Die Bio Banane kommt aus Ecuador


----------



## silverfish (15. November 2022)

Na bitte. Die Stippe wieder.


----------



## silverfish (15. November 2022)

Genau son Hebebiss mit Genibbel. Dachte Bräse Nr.zwo. Da kommt dieser Geselle.


----------



## bic zip (15. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Punkt 11 war ick am Weiher.Eher ging nich wejens Termin. Eine Stunde war nix. Weder Stippe mit kl. Dendro ca. 2.5m tief, noch weiter draussen in ca.5m Tiefe. Kaum Handy inne Flossen schneller Biss draußen auf Dendro gross. Leider wieder los gelassen. Nebel hat sich noch nicht verzogen. Absolute Stille am Gewässer. Heute nur Bio als Verpflegung dabei.Oh grade kleines Fischen gesprungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424279


 Boah, die sind ja noch roh
(was ist grün und stinkt nach Banane?…. Affenkotze!)

Meine Freundin isst die auch noch wenn sie schwarz sind

ich mag sie nur klassich „gelb“.


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2022)

Noch nicht am Wasser aber Vorbereitung für Morgen früh: erste Bellyboot Session in dieser Saison! Ick freu ma!




Groetjes
David


----------



## Drillsucht69 (15. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Noch nicht am Wasser aber Vorbereitung für Morgen früh: erste Bellyboot Session in dieser Saison! Ick freu ma!
> Anhang anzeigen 424337
> 
> Groetjes
> David


Da gibt es wieder Strolche…Wie auch sonst immer   …
Viel Spaß und noch mehr  Erfolg …


----------



## daci7 (15. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da gibt es wieder Strolche…Wie auch sonst immer   …
> Viel Spaß und noch mehr  Erfolg …


Die sind schon eingeplant - ich hoffe mal, die stehen auch schon im/am Winterquartier


----------



## Jan_Cux (15. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Bio Banane kommt aus Ecuador


Dauert halt noch 3 oder 4 Jahre bis die auch in Schleswig Holstein wachsen....


----------



## daci7 (16. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Noch nicht am Wasser aber Vorbereitung für Morgen früh: erste Bellyboot Session in dieser Saison! Ick freu ma!
> Anhang anzeigen 424337
> 
> Groetjes
> David


Wie so oft - Freizeitpläne und Familie passen nicht zusammen ... also Kind pflegen statt angeln. Juhu.


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Hm, gerade erst angekommen und sofort Kontakt
	

		
			
		

		
	





Kanns nicht 100%ig einordnen, meine es wären auch neue Bissspuren am Köder.


----------



## Jason (16. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, gerade erst angekommen und sofort Kontakt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Glück, gibt garantiert wieder ne Metermutti. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (16. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, gerade erst angekommen und sofort Kontakt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen, was das für ein kleines Objekt ist, das in die Basis des Schwanztellers eingesteckt ist? Ist das so eine Rassel?


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Viel Glück, gibt garantiert wieder ne Metermutti.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Garantiert auf gar keinen Fall   aber danke fürs Daumendrücken.

Weiter nix passiert, Frage lautet jetzt siege or search...

Und jo, das im Schwanzteller ist ne Rassel, Moment.
Edit meint, die gibt's nicht mehr, ist aber auch nicht so schlimm, hätte ich eh von abgeraten, da die relativ zügig auseinanderfallen.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, immer schön die Köderkiste zu machen wenn ihr nen Hund dabei habt der gerne buddelt. 




Taktisch wirds ein Mix aus beidem, mache erstmal bisl Strecke aber komme noch ein bis zwei Mal hierher zurück. Und wenn ich dann noch Bock habe setze ich nachher evtl. nochmal mitm Auto um, aber da habe ich eigentlich keine Lust zu...


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Ach Leutis 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Beliebter Angelplatz, Wurmdose liegt noch direkt daneben.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ach Leutis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich die Biester manchmal echt ätzend finde aber einfach weghauen ist ne Sauerei. Ich verwerte die alle die großen sind echt lecker und die kleinen findet unser Hund sau lecker.


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. November 2022)

Invasive Arten mußt du töten.... Ich verwerte die Schwarzmundgrundeln auch, fritiert im Bierteig echt lecker. Aber bitte nicht wieder reinwerfen, egal wie groß.


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Selbst wenn es so wäre lässt man die halt nicht einfach am Wegrand liegen. 
Ich packe das Ding ein, hat je ne schöne Kofigröße und Kiste könnte eh sauber gemacht werden.





So sah das Sonntag aus, wo ich jetzt gerade war, dem Rappeln in den Absinkphasen nach aktuell nicht viel anders, aber von Räubern keine Spur.
Wind frischt wie angekündigt auf, noch kurz zum Anfangsspot und dann ab nach Hause, soll auch Regen kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. November 2022)

Den Müll den andere liegen lassen ich nenne sie nun nicht Angler.. nimmt man als Angler selbstverständich mit. Ich meinte die Grundeln.


----------



## jkc (16. November 2022)

Tja, zu Beginn gut angetäuscht, am Ende Schneider. 
Zuletzt noch fast in nem bekannten Hindernis abgerissen, aber dank Jaza M noch gerettet.






Feierabend jetzo


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Ekliges Wetter, n Stündchen rumspinnen, 6 Fische, alles Barsch. 2*31, 3*26, 1*15.
Der große darf mitkommen.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Punkt 11 war ick am Weiher.Eher ging nich wejens Termin. Eine Stunde war nix. Weder Stippe mit kl. Dendro ca. 2.5m tief, noch weiter draussen in ca.5m Tiefe. Kaum Handy inne Flossen schneller Biss draußen auf Dendro gross. Leider wieder los gelassen. Nebel hat sich noch nicht verzogen. Absolute Stille am Gewässer. Heute nur Bio als Verpflegung dabei.Oh grade kleines Fischen gesprungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber das ist doch bekannt: Bananen am Wasser bringen Pech und keinen Fisch.


----------



## jkc (17. November 2022)

Das ist nachgewiesen falsch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (17. November 2022)

Wollte heute raus an die Regnitz, ne neue Stelle mit Pose und Grundmontage antesten. Es gab nur einige Schauer und man hat schließlich einen großen Schirm. 
Naja, Gepäck eingeladen und ich wollte nur noch was essen, da öffneten sich die Himmelsschleusen und es schüttete nur so, dabei stürmte es noch stark! 

Ich war ehrlich gesagt froh, dieses Unwetter nicht am Wasser oder zumindest auf dem Weg dorthin erlebt zu haben... Wenn davon heute noch eine Steigerung kommt, mit der ich noch rechne, bleibe ich wohl besser daheim., schade...


----------



## daci7 (17. November 2022)

Durch den Artikel von Captain_H00k hab ich spontan Bock auf ne runde leichtes BC-Fischen gekriegt. 15min am Wasser - läuft 
40 wird der haben.


----------



## Mefourlauber (17. November 2022)

Novemberwetter ist Wobbelwetter, zumindest bei noch niedrigem Pegel.
Einer kam mit, einer ging zurück, einer stieg aus und ein weiterer stupste nur den Wobbler an. Nach 21.00 h war Ruhe.


----------



## hanzz (17. November 2022)

Proper Fische 
Petri Jungs


----------



## Captain_H00k (17. November 2022)

Geeeeil daci7 ,und Petri zum hübschen Moppel 
Da hat sich mein kleines Review doch schon gelohnt,wenn es andere inspiriert damit ans Wasser zu ziehen,und dann auch noch so nen schöne Fisch fangen 
Danke fürs teilen !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. November 2022)

Ich habe es heute versäumt zu gehen, habe das Wetter nicht im Auge behalten… Nächste Woche wird sich sicherlich ein Tag finden   …


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Ready to roll out
	

		
			
		

		
	





Es ist kalt, es regnet, es wird windig, ich muss weit laufen und morgen früh raus.
Also beste Bedingungen sich nen Schneider abzuholen.  
Na immerhin die Gummistiefel waren schonmal die richtige Entscheidung.
Sonst noch wer draußen?

Grüße


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Nä Oida
	

		
			
		

		
	





Erste zwei Wurf, beide Male Kontakt und ich bin nichtmal annähernd da wo ich hin wollte.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Das gibt's überhaupt nicht  








Mopsige 94; ich habe ohne Scheiß schon 100x an der Stelle geangelt und noch nie auch nur einen Biss gehabt.


----------



## świetlik (18. November 2022)

Petri, 
Erste Fisch ist da. Weiter so.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2022)

Öha! Hat der den 23er Relax (?) im Kescher etwa hälftig zerteilt - oder sieht das nur so aus?

Petri!


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Ne, siehst Du alles richtig, musste danach den Köder wechseln, weil der fast durch ist. Braucht Zuhause die Klebekur.

Petri Dank


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Captain auf Brücke, Ding, Ding, Ding


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2022)

Einfach zwei Drillinge Größe 78/0 ran und lostopwatern 

Bis Hecht KaLeu die Rohre flutet und nen Aal druff losschickt.

Ködergewicht war gestern -  BRT sind heute.


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Captain auf Brücke, Ding, Ding, Ding
> Anhang anzeigen 424569


Was du immer findest ist echt kolossal. 

Und ein Petri zum Hecht.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Danke, irgendwie habe ich ein Auge für sowas.
Weiter war nix mehr, Buxe ist schon lange durch, habe jetzt 10 Minuten Fußweg Zeit mir zu überlegen ob ich ins Auto steige und heim fahre oder insgesamt 20 Minuten Fußweg dran hänge und noch eine Stelle mache...


----------



## hanzz (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> habe jetzt 10 Minuten Fußweg Zeit mir zu überlegen ob ich ins Auto steige und heim fahre oder insgesamt 20 Minuten Fußweg dran hänge und noch eine Stelle mache...


Da kriegt man eine Gefühl für "alles ist relativ" 
Insbesondere die Zeit.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Captain auf Brücke, Ding, Ding, Ding



"Die Gaga...Gaga... Gallie'!" Die waren das bestimmt...



Gruß Frank

Ps. Petri Heil zu deinem Überraschungs Hecht


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Das gibt's überhaupt nicht
> Anhang anzeigen 424562
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 424563
> ...


Fettes Petri zum mopsigen, du fleißigen  !!!
Echt schöne Hechte und auch andere Fische die du rauszauberst, fünf Sterne und Daumen hoch dafür …

Frage mich gerade so  ???
Wie so deine Beifänge sind, es beißen doch nicht immer nur die großen, grins …
Wie viel beifang haste denn so etwa auf hier zehn gezeigte Muttis ???
Echt klasse, wünsche dir weiterhin immer schöne und gaaaaanz viele tolle Fische ohne irgendeinen Missgunst !!!

Weiter so  !!!
Freue mich immer wieder über deine Süßwassermonster…


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> ...
> Frage mich gerade so  ???
> Wie so deine Beifänge sind, es beißen doch nicht immer nur die großen, grins …
> Wie viel beifang haste denn so etwa auf hier zehn gezeigte Muttis ???
> ...


Insgesamt sehr, sehr wenig.
Fische unter 70 fange ich kaum.
Ich schätze die Anzahl von Fischen ü100, Fischen zwischen 90 und 100 und Fischen unter 90 ist diese Saison etwa jeweils gleich.
Fische unter 70 sind es vermutlich keine 5 Stk.

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2022)

Ohh, da bin echt überrascht, habe mit deutlich mehr von den U90 und kleiner gerechnet das die draufknallen …
Also kann man mit deinen großen Ködern wirklich sehr gut selektieren …
Danke nochmal und weiter so…


----------



## Mescalero (19. November 2022)

Klappt bei mir nicht, ich hatte erst gestern wieder einen Barsch in exakt derselben Länge wie der Köder.
Vielleicht funktioniert das erst mit solchen Monsterlures richtig.


----------



## daci7 (19. November 2022)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist nachts die Durchschnittsgröße der Hechte auch deutlich höher. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie so einen richtigen Frittentag gehabt beim Nachtspinnen. Wie ist das bei euch?
PS: wenn man dann dazu noch eher Großfisch-"stellen" oder eher Gebiete abfischt, erhöht sich das nochmal. Also weniger Krautfelder, Schilfkanten und versunkene Bäume und mehr Kanten, Berge, Strömungskanten und auch mal Freiwasser


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie so einen richtigen Frittentag gehabt beim Nachtspinnen. Wie ist das bei euch?


Hi, ich habe nachts schon auch kleine Fische dabei, oft aber erst ab dem Herbst und wie Du schreibst liegt viel an der Stelle. Es gibt Bereiche da steht ein 45er neben dem anderen, solche wo sich hin und wieder mal ein kleiner dazwischen mogelt und solche wo der vermutlich selbst ratzfatz die Beute ist.


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir nicht, ich hatte erst gestern wieder einen Barsch in exakt derselben Länge wie der Köder.
> Vielleicht funktioniert das erst mit solchen Monsterlures richtig.


Volumen ist alles


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. November 2022)

Fettes Petri zum Fisch, jkc! Respekt auch wegen der Uhrzeit und dem Wetter, wo Du (erfolgreich) am Wasser bist.. Dein Schiffsfund finde ich auch voll cool... 
Wettertechnisch sieht es bei uns im Raum Mittelfranken grad so aus:

Morgen vormittag wollte ich mit nem Vereinkollegem zum Spinnen an die Regnitz, mal eine ovale Kreisströmung befischen. Was sollte ich da für Köder einsetzen (kein Gummi)? 
Jungfischwobbler, Spinner, kleiner Blinker?


----------



## kridkram (19. November 2022)

Wollte heute früh ansitzen. Gestern sind die Temperaturen aber so in den Keller und Schneefall kam.
Heute um kurz vor sieben waren -7 Grad und ne leichte Schneedecke. Da wurde es doch nur der Bäcker und warmer Kaffee zum Frühstück.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (19. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfach zwei Drillinge Größe 78/0 ran und lostopwatern
> 
> Bis Hecht KaLeu die Rohre flutet und nen Aal druff losschickt.
> 
> Ködergewicht war gestern -  BRT sind heute.



Pff Hecht KaLeu, so ein Kindergeburtstag. Wenn schon, denn schon.

Um es mit Herman Melville zu sagen:

"Wal, da bläst er!"


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2022)

Ich denke Volumen, Vorhaben und vor allem der Wille nach großen Muttis macht bei jkc den Unterschied aus regelmäßig große zu fangen…
Gehe davon sogar aus, wenn es ihm nur bei sein Fleiß um die Bissfreqenz gehen würde, würde er sogar regelmäßig mit höheren Stückzahlen aber kleineren Fischen da stehen   …

Ich gönne es ihm voll und durch Zeit, Fleiß sowie gesammelte Erfahrung mehr als nur verdient …
jkc :
Einfach Top …


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. November 2022)

Das ist doch immer der gleiche Hecht


----------



## Blueser (19. November 2022)

Der hier:
https://www.amazon.de/Kissen-Kuschelfische-Kuscheltie-Kopfkissen-Pl%C3%BCschtier/dp/B0758F6MLS


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Meiner ist teleskopierbar, sonst fällts auf der Scale zu schnell auf , zumindest den aufmerksamen Betrachtern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. November 2022)

So, wieder da nach ca. 10 Std. dreckiger Schlamm-Starkregen-Schlacht mit der Zanderspinne.

Fast dieselbe Show wie neulich: Am ersten Gewässer nichts bis auf nen Hechtnachläufer (immerhin) und ne quer gehakte Brasse (in der Rückenflosse).

Dann auf dem Rückweg am Zweitgewässer - zweiter Wurf, etwa dieselbe Nachwuchs-Zandergröße (ca. 40 cm) auf denselben Wobbler wie beim letzten Mal.

War anstrengend, aber bin zufrieden  - Heftigstpisse und zum Teil auch -wind getrotzt und was gefangen, passt. Bei solchen Bedingungen zählt jeder Fisch (völlig größen-unabhängig).

Jetzt leere ich mal meine Boxen aus und trockne alles - bis auf mein eigenes Gerippe so ziemlich alles wüst abgesoffen und batschnass.

Die Kombi aus Pinewood Lappland Extreme (Jacke) und LC-Watstiefeln hat wieder bestens funktioniert in puncto Mieswetter-Abwehr - bin "innen" komplett trocken geblieben und habe auch nicht gefroren.

Andernfalls wäre das wohl kaum durchzuhalten gewesen bei etwa 4 °C.

Wurfarm hat auch mitgemacht zum Glück. Schon allein das freut mich sehr - den ganzen Tag geballert ohne widerliche Schmerzprobleme.

Köderverluste gab es auch keine. Jetzt kann der Abend entspannt kommen - werde jetzt schon kräftig müde.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (19. November 2022)

Bei uns haben durch die vielen Niederschläge meine Lieblingsflüsse die Farbe von Milchkaffee angenommen, Strömung ist auch stärker geworden, sowie der Wasserstand gestiegen. Dazu noch ne vereiste, rutschige Böschung und viel Treibgut. 

Keine guten Voraussetzungen für sicheres und erfolgreiches Spinnfischen....


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Thermometer sagt 0°c
	

		
			
		

		
	






Aber ich mag die Kälte ja. Bringt zumindest schonmal Klarheit in die Frage welche Jahreszeit wir überhaupt beangeln.
Nur ob die Baitcaster die richtige Wahl war wird sich zeigen.


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> So, wieder da nach ca. 10 Std. dreckiger Schlamm-Starkregen-Schlacht mit der Zanderspinne.
> 
> Fast dieselbe Show wie neulich: Am ersten Gewässer nichts bis auf nen Hechtnachläufer (immerhin) und ne quer gehakte Brasse (in der Rückenflosse).
> 
> ...


Kopf frei geblasen, Arm macht mit und was gefangen. 
Petri.


----------



## hanzz (19. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Thermometer sagt 0°c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird das ne Karpfensession in Kombi mit Spinntour?


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Ne, Schlauchitour


----------



## Kauli11 (19. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die Kombi aus Pinewood Lappland Extreme (Jacke)


Hast du die schon mal in der Waschmaschine gewaschen, oder ist bei dir noch die Erstimprägnierung drin. Nach dem Waschen hat meine den Regen durchgelassen. Hat jemand einen Tip womit man Nachimprägnieren kann?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (19. November 2022)

Es gibt so Imprägnierungszeugs was man mit in die Waschmaschine reinmacht oder in die Reinigung bringen, die imprägnieren sehr gut…

Manche trauen sich bei den Wetter nicht vor die Tür und jkc geht paddeln   …
Drücke dir die Daumen für die dicken Muttis …


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kopf frei geblasen, Arm macht mit und was gefangen.


Yeah, exakt. Ein prima Tag. Petri Dank 



Kauli11 schrieb:


> Hast du die schon mal in der Waschmaschine gewaschen, oder ist bei dir noch die Erstimprägnierung drin. Nach dem Waschen hat meine den Regen durchgelassen. Hat jemand einen Tip womit man Nachimprägnieren kann?



Meine hat bislang noch die Erstimprägnierung - habe sie jetzt ca. über ein Jahr. Die hat schon diverse Sauwetter (nicht nur beim Angeln) mitgemacht und ist bis heute noch dicht.

Das Thema würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren - irgendwann muss meine schließlich auch mal in die Maschine.

Das wäre aber wohl besser dann ein Thema für einen separaten Thread, da hier ja "Live vom Wasser".


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Ist das geil oder ist das geil.
Da lagen locker 15 bis 20 Stück bis über 80cm


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Lol, aber die Ringe im Spitzenbereich mit 6mm Rahmendurchmesser schlagen sich tapfer.
Reicht jetzt auch.
Irgendwo gab's ein Fehlbiss, aber keine Ahnung wo, sind nur Zahnschlitzer im frisch gerigtem Gummi


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ist das geil oder ist das geil.
> Da lagen locker 15 bis 20 Stück bis über 80cm


Habs leider nicht erkannt welche Fische das waren?


----------



## jkc (20. November 2022)

Barben


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Kurze Hecht Tour mit den Kids. Wasser leider trüb, schauen wir mal! 
Muß doch langsam mit Esox klappen. 
Natürlich werfe nur ich, schön Law & Order.


----------



## jkc (20. November 2022)

Also so langsam kann mal jemand anfangen mich fürs sauber halten des Uferbewuchses zu bezahlen.


----------



## Astacus74 (20. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Also so langsam kann mal jemand anfangen mich fürs sauber halten des Uferbewuchses zu bezahlen.



Warum??? Das sieht doch noch brauchbar aus


Gruß Frank


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (20. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424728
> 
> Also so langsam kann mal jemand anfangen mich fürs sauber halten des Uferbewuchses zu bezahlen.


Da ist mein Effzett also


----------



## jkc (20. November 2022)

Ist es nicht, es ist nämlich kein Effzett   
Aber im Prinzip warte ich drauf, dass jemand etwas wiedererkennt.


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

Wieder ein Satz mit X! Verzweifle langsam. Zwei Attacken innerhalb Sekunden, beide hingen nicht trotz schneller Reaktion. Noch vor Ende des "Neeeiiin" kam die 2. Fehlattacke. Dann ging da nichts mehr, trotz Köderwechsel und variantenreicher Führung. An einer anderen Stelle Schwanzabbiss vom Swimbait bei Sohnemann, äh, mir. Tochterherz wäre ohne Kontakt gewesen, sofern sie denn ihr Glück versucht hätte. 
Mit Hecht tun wir uns echt mehr als schwer seit 1,5 Jahren.
Allen da draußen rufen wir ein "Petri" zu!
Macht es besser!


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ist es nicht, es ist nämlich kein Effzett
> Aber im Prinzip warte ich drauf, dass jemand etwas wiedererkennt.


Mein Suxxes und LK!


----------



## rustaweli (20. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424728
> 
> Also so langsam kann mal jemand anfangen mich fürs sauber halten des Uferbewuchses zu bezahlen.


Kann mir jemand vielleicht die Montage des LK's erklären? Sehe da einen Snap, extra Wirbel(wegen?) und dann verstehe ich noch weniger denn beim Wirbel. Ist der Wirbel eingeschlauft, oder täuscht das vom Bild her? Welchen Vorteil soll all das haben, samt direktem Geflecht? Sehe ich falsch? 
Direkt an Geflecht verbundenen Spinner habe ich die Tage erst beim Barscheln mit langem Kescher aus Ästen gefischt, aber diese Montage, hm...


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vielleicht die Montage des LK's erklären? Sehe da einen Snap, extra Wirbel(wegen?) und dann verstehe ich noch weniger denn beim Wirbel. Ist der Wirbel eingeschlauft, oder täuscht das vom Bild her? Welchen Vorteil soll all das haben, samt direktem Geflecht? Sehe ich falsch?
> Direkt an Geflecht verbundenen Spinner habe ich die Tage erst beim Barscheln mit langem Kescher aus Ästen gefischt, aber diese Montage, hm...


Wird dir niemand erklären können - ist nämlich Quatsch.
Insgesamt 4 Wirbel an einem Köder, der noch nichtmals dreht ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. November 2022)

Ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. Wie erst kürzlich anderswo erwähnt:

Unglaublich, welch Bizarr-Bullshit man diesbezüglich mitunter findet bzw. birgt. Auf manche "Ideen" muss man erst mal kommen, sozusagen.

Wundert mich daher genau null bzw. da wundere ich mich über gar nichts mehr - auch da scheint es generell nichts zu geben, was es nicht gibt.

Just another oddity.

Solange solch hirnloser Hyperkäse keinem Anfänger empfohlen wird, ist alles im Lack.

Ansonsten ist das Leben zu kurz, um sich über so Kram aufzuregen. Hat aber duchaus nen gewissen Unterhaltungsfaktor.


----------



## bic zip (20. November 2022)

sieht aus wie ein Fertig Stahlvorfach im Snap

Edit: (ach da oben das Wirbelwirrwarr hab ich gar nicht gesehn)


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. November 2022)

Geil wie Du einen auf Tour mitnimmst jkc  
Ja jetzt beginnt die dunkel Jahreszeit...manche lieben es,ich bin da eher der Daytime und Warmwetter Angler 
Hatte selber auch z.B. was Zander angeht echt die besten Fische nachts,aber irgendwie hab ich dieses Jahr trotzdem bisher nicht wirklich Muse, da los zu starten


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Geil wie Du einen auf Tour mitnimmst jkc
> Ja jetzt beginnt die dunkel Jahreszeit...manche lieben es,ich bin da eher der Daytime und Warmwetter Angler
> Hatte selber auch z.B. was Zander angeht echt die besten Fische nachts,aber irgendwie hab ich dieses Jahr trotzdem bisher nicht wirklich Muse, da los zu starten


Ach Schnickschnack! Heut Abend geh' ich wieder raus, sofern kein Schneeregen fällt - beste Bedingungen! 'Ne Kanne heißen Tee im Gepäck und ab geht's 
Weniger Trubel am Wasser ist ein willkommener Nebeneffekt!


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2022)

Hallo allen ein Petri Heil die so verrückt sind bei dem  - wetter angeln zu gehen .
Ja es ist eine ernst zu nehmende schwer heilbare Krankheit ,zumal man sie selbst nicht bemerkt,  bis vor 15 Jahren 
hat sie mich auch geplagt ,nun bin ich endlich geheilt und warte auf schöneres 
Wetter oder Eis !


----------



## schwerhoeriger (20. November 2022)

Hoi,

nicht Live weil der Empfang dort doch sehr, sehr bescheiden ist. Aus der Mülltonne den Gufi wieder raus gefischt und frei nach Joschka gebastelt  joar nur an der Fischgröße muss ich noch feilen . Der Wind war mächtig heftig bei mir am Altarm und hat mich von einem im Wasser liegenden Baum zum nächsten getrieben und dabei ist wohl irgendwo bei einem Baum mein Bootskescher über Bord gegangen . War mal wieder selten dämlich.............

Grussen Michael


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 67241 (20. November 2022)

Ich gehe heute zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr an den Mittelrhein zum Spinnen. Jemand Tipps für Zeit und Köder , die er mir mitgeben könnte ? Danke


----------



## Captain_H00k (20. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ach Schnickschnack! Heut Abend geh' ich wieder raus, sofern kein Schneeregen fällt - beste Bedingungen! 'Ne Kanne heißen Tee im Gepäck und ab geht's
> Weniger Trubel am Wasser ist ein willkommener Nebeneffekt!



Ich war heute auch am Wasser.War mit Bike unterwegs und hab ein paar Buhnen abgeklappert,aber  leider kein Biss.
Seit Nachmittag haben wir hier leider auch Dauerregen.
Dann drück ich die Daumen,dass Du vielleicht was dran bekommst,always tight lines !!!


----------



## daci7 (20. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch am Wasser.War mit Bike unterwegs und hab ein paar Buhnen abgeklappert,aber  leider kein Biss.
> Seit Nachmittag haben wir hier leider auch Dauerregen.
> Dann drück ich die Daumen,dass Du vielleicht was dran bekommst,always tight lines !!!


Hab mich nach ner halben Stunde Fischen vollregnen lassen und bin dann wieder abgehauen  kein Biss gehabt bis dahin. Das kommt davon, wenn man vorher ne große Fresse hat ...


----------



## hanzz (20. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab mich nach ner halben Stunde Fischen vollregnen lassen und bin dann wieder abgehauen  kein Biss gehabt bis dahin. Das kommt davon, wenn man vorher ne große Fresse hat ...


Halbe Stunde hab ich noch nicht geschafft. 
Ach obwohl. Habs schonmal geschaft, lozufahren und nach 5 Minuten bei McD vorbeigekommen, 2 Maxi Menues und 2 Slushs eingepackt und wieder umgedreht. 
Bis dato wusste ich auch nicht, dass ne Couch so lange Arme hat um einen festzuhalten


----------



## zokker (21. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424728
> 
> Also so langsam kann mal jemand anfangen mich fürs sauber halten des Uferbewuchses zu bezahlen.


ich finde den verlaufenden Tropfen oben rechts interessant ...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. November 2022)

Hallo,

das ganze Geheimnis bei Regen nicht nass zu werden, liegt in der Geschwindigkeit, mit welcher man sich bewegt: man muss so langsam sein, dass einen die Tropfen nicht erwischen, welche man abbekommen hätte, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre und man muss so schnell sein, dass einen die Tropfen nicht erwischen, welche man abbekommen hätte, wenn zu langsam unterwegs gewesen wäre.  . Nutz natürlich beim Ansitzfischen nichts.

Duck und wech

Lajos


----------



## Mefourlauber (21. November 2022)

Wasser kommt - Zander geht dann auch prima tagsüber. Meist reicht dann schon ne Stunde für ein paar Kontakte. Dennoch bleiben die Beisszeiten recht kurz.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (21. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ganze Geheimnis bei Regen nicht nass zu werden, liegt in der Geschwindigkeit, mit welcher man sich bewegt: man muss so langsam sein, dass einen die Tropfen nicht erwischen, welche man abbekommen hätte, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre und man muss so schnell sein, dass einen die Tropfen nicht erwischen, welche man abbekommen hätte, wenn zu langsam unterwegs gewesen wäre.  . Nutz natürlich beim Ansitzfischen nichts.
> 
> ...



Also das Konzept könnte in seiner einfachen Genialität auch von Douglas Adams sein, der hat da ein ziemlich ähnliches Konzept um fliegen zu lernen.


----------



## Mefourlauber (21. November 2022)

jkc würde über einen 75er wohl schmunzeln. Aber immerhin hatte ich auf der Pirsch nach Grosszander nen 19er No Action Gummi drauf. Hechte habe ich so gut wie nie als Beifang, da denkt man  im ersten Moment schon an einen 80+ Zander


----------



## heinzi (22. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das ganze Geheimnis bei Regen nicht nass zu werden, liegt in der Geschwindigkeit, mit welcher man sich bewegt: man muss so langsam sein, dass einen die Tropfen nicht erwischen, welche man abbekommen hätte, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs gewesen wäre und man muss so schnell sein, dass einen die Tropfen nicht erwischen, welche man abbekommen hätte, wenn zu langsam unterwegs gewesen wäre.  . Nutz natürlich beim Ansitzfischen nichts.
> 
> ...


Hör mal Lajos, so schlank wie du bist trifft der Regen dich doch sowieso nicht. Böse Zungen behaupten sogar, das du unter der Dusche hin und her springen musst damit du nass wirst.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Hör mal Lajos, so schlank wie du bist trifft der Regen dich doch sowieso nicht. Böse Zungen behaupten sogar, das du unter der Dusche hin und her springen musst damit du nass wirst.


Hallo,

 Na ja, meist habe ich so 80/81 Kilo herum, momentan (fünfter Fastentag) sogar leicht darunter, allerdings ist das netto, da muss man etwa 1,5 Kilo tara draufrechnen, damit man brutto hat, da ja momentan der Magen/Darmtrakt leer ist und der sich ja wieder füllt, wenn man mit dem Essen wieder anfängt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lorenz (22. November 2022)

Als Nachtrag noch ein nettes release pic aus dem Urlaub


----------



## Rheinangler (23. November 2022)

Moin, 

ich war gestern Abend am Rhein bei Rees unterwegs. Das Wasser stand schon relativ hoch - hatte damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet. Es war allerdings noch die eine oder andere Buhne zu beangeln. Direkt im noch Hellen - schon beim ersten Wurf - biss ein schöner Zander. Das fing ja gut an. Ging aber nicht gut weiter. 

In der schnell einsetzenden Dunkelheit überraschte mich die Welle eines vorbei fahrenden Schiffes. Diese "rollte" auf Kniehöhe über den Kopf der Buhne. Das Wasser war scheinbar weiter angestiegen und das Schiff fuhr auch extrem nah an der Buhne vorbei. Da ich meine Sachen vorne am Buhnenkopf abgelegt hatte, selber aber den hinteren Teil gerade befischte, musste ich hilflos mit ansehen, wie die Welle sich meiner Brocken bemächtigte. 

Der Rucksack ist zum Glück irgendwie hängen geblieben. Die Ersatzrute auch. Aber alle Boxen waren aus dem offenen Rucksack rausgeschwemmt und schwammen mehr oder weniger nah an der Buhne. Insgesamt durfte ich zwei prall mit Ködern gefüllte Boxen in Richtung Holland treibend verabschieden. Nachdem ich noch eine in Seenot gerettete Maus von einer Steininsel gerettet habe, fand ich eine weitere, schwerere versunkene Box unter Wasser wieder. Zwei kleinere Köderboxen erwischte ich mit dem Kescher kurz vorm abtreiben. 

Nachdem ich den ersten Schrecken überwunden hatte, habe ich noch mit den restlichen Ködern weiter geangelt. Den Rucksack habe ich dann aber auf dem Rücken gehalten. Das war es dann aber auch - nach dem ersten Wurf und dem schnellen Zander habe ich keinen Biss mehr im Dunkeln gehabt.

Der Vorfall war natürlich eigene Dummheit, wobei ich eher ein vorsichtiger und durchaus erfahrener Angler bin. Es sind zig Schiffe vorbei gefahren und nie hat auch nur eine Welle die Buhne im Ansatz überspült. Das eine nah vorbei fahrende Schiff mit besonders großer Verdrängung hat dann gereicht. 

Also eine kleine Warnung an alle - sowas kann sehr teuer und vielleicht sogar sehr böse enden. Denn die Strömung ist bei Hochwasser böse....

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## magi (23. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich war gestern Abend am Rhein bei Rees unterwegs. Das Wasser stand schon relativ hoch - hatte damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet. Es war allerdings noch die eine oder andere Buhne zu beangeln. Direkt im noch Hellen - schon beim ersten Wurf - biss ein schöner Zander. Das fing ja gut an. Ging aber nicht gut weiter.
> 
> ...


Sei froh, dass nicht Schlimmeres passiert ist! Hatte so eine ähnliche Situation schonmal beim Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee bei steigendem Wasser. Manchmal reichen sehr kurze Momente am Wasser, wo man die Situation falsch einschätzt bereits aus.


----------



## zokker (23. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den ersten Schrecken überwunden hatte, habe ich noch mit den restlichen Ködern weiter geangelt. Den Rucksack habe ich dann aber auf dem Rücken gehalten.


Den nassen Rucksack ...???
Da kriegst ja nen feuchten Buckel.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. November 2022)

Vielleicht hat er ja ne Funktions-Jacke angehabt... Bei so einem Erlebnis stellt sich bei mir die Frage, ob beim nächtlichen Angeln von Buhnen, grade bei hohem Wasserstand, nicht sicherheitshalber selbstaufblasende Schwimmwesten getragen werden sollten... Zumindest beim Angeln in großen Strömen wie Rhein, Main, Donau, Elbe, Mosel.... etc.


----------



## Rheinangler (23. November 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Den nassen Rucksack ...???
> Da kriegst ja nen feuchten Buckel.


Keine Sorge - hatte Regenkleidung an. Das Wetter war nix für Warmduscher ;-)


----------



## Rheinangler (23. November 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja ne Funktions-Jacke angehabt... Bei so einem Erlebnis stellt sich bei mir die Frage, ob beim nächtlichen Angeln von Buhnen, grade bei hohem Wasserstand, nicht sicherheitshalber selbstaufblasende Schwimmwesten getragen werden sollten... Zumindest beim Angeln in großen Strömen wie Rhein, Main, Donau, Elbe, Mosel.... etc.


Grundsätzlich kein schlechter Gedanke - fällt man bei den Temperaturen und hohem Wasserstand rein, hat man ein Problem. Vermutlich aber auch mit der Weste. Ein Kollege hat mal im Sommer ein Bad an der Steinpackung genommen. War lustig anzusehen, kann aber böse enden - gerade im Winter und wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.


----------



## Rheinangler (23. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass nicht Schlimmeres passiert ist! Hatte so eine ähnliche Situation schonmal beim Brandungsangeln an der Nordsee bei steigendem Wasser. Manchmal reichen sehr kurze Momente am Wasser, wo man die Situation falsch einschätzt bereits aus.


Bin ich auch. Hätte mich die von hinten kommende Welle beim angeln am Rand der abwärtigen Steinpackung überrascht, kann es ganz anders ausgehen. Nicht auszudenken, wenn man sich beim hektischen Rückwärtsstolpern lang macht und einen dann die Welle erwischt. Ich werde zukünftig sehr genau aufpassen, ob ich bei hohem Wasserstand unbedingt bis auf die Spitze der Buhne muss - und falls ja, werde ich sehr genau auf den Schiffsverkehr achten.


----------



## daci7 (23. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Bin ich auch. Hätte mich die von hinten kommende Welle beim angeln am Rand der abwärtigen Steinpackung überrascht, kann es ganz anders ausgehen. Nicht auszudenken, wenn man sich beim hektischen Rückwärtsstolpern lang macht und einen dann die Welle erwischt. Ich werde zukünftig sehr genau aufpassen, ob ich bei hohem Wasserstand unbedingt bis auf die Spitze der Buhne muss - und falls ja, werde ich sehr genau auf den Schiffsverkehr achten.


Ich hab mal einen Spinnfischer in wathose von einer Kiesbank zurückgepfiffen- der war vollkommen irritiert, bis der nächste ausflugsdampfer vorbei kam und da richtig sog drauf kam. Kann ganz übel enden ...


----------



## Rheinangler (23. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal einen Spinnfischer in wathose von einer Kiesbank zurückgepfiffen- der war vollkommen irritiert, bis der nächste ausflugsdampfer vorbei kam und da richtig sog drauf kam. Kann ganz übel enden ...


Ja - ich bin selber mal als junger Burscher mit einer Wathose durch den Einlauf eines angrenzenden Gewässers bei Perrich gestiefelt. Das Wasser ging mir bis zu den Nippeln. Hab mir nix Böses dabei gedacht, schließlich war auf der anderen Seite eine vielversprechende, schlecht zu erreichende, folglich selten befischte Angelstelle. Als ich schweißgebadet an der anderen Seite angekommen war und das nächste Schiff im Strom vorbeizog, wurde mir ganz anders....


----------



## zokker (23. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Keine Sorge - hatte Regenkleidung an. Das Wetter war nix für Warmduscher ;-)


Bei Regen zieh ich mich immer nackig aus und nach dem Regen hab ich dann trockene Sachen.


----------



## Rheinangler (23. November 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Bei Regen zieh ich mich immer nackig aus und nach dem Regen hab ich dann trockene Sachen.


Du bist schon ein ganz Harter...


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2022)

2 Stunden Innenstadt 

Die guten Beißphasen scheinen rum zu sein


----------



## Jason (25. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> 2 Stunden Innenstadt
> 
> Die guten Beißphasen scheinen rum zu sein


Schade, hätte dir noch einen guten Fang gegönnt. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DenizJP (25. November 2022)

immerhin net geschneidert ^^ auch wenn es zäh war


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> immerhin net geschneidert ^^ auch wenn es zäh war
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425031


Petri!
Ich hab gestern 1,5h geschneidert- kein Kontakt gehabt, weder "in der stadt" noch am Altarm.
Das müsste aber bald wieder losgehen!


----------



## Matthias_R (25. November 2022)

Heute früh: Schneider. Da ich am Nachmittag/Abend nicht zum Angeln komme, der erste Schneidertage seit langem, seit September, glaube ich.
An einer Stelle, die vor 3 Tagen noch gekocht hat vor Fisch, heute nix. Nada, keine Weißfischaktivitäten.


----------



## daci7 (25. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Petri!
> Ich hab gestern 1,5h geschneidert- kein Kontakt gehabt, weder "in der stadt" noch am Altarm.
> Das müsste aber bald wieder losgehen!


PS: Ein Kollege hat offensichtlich Gestern tagsüber an der gleichen Stelle innerhalb einer Stunde zwei 50er Barschmoppel gezogen - Der Fisch ist also offensichtlich da, ich war nur zu doof den zu fangen. Das beruhigt mich


----------



## Matthias_R (25. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> PS: Ein Kollege hat offensichtlich Gestern tagsüber an der gleichen Stelle innerhalb einer Stunde zwei 50er Barschmoppel gezogen - Der Fisch ist also offensichtlich da, ich war nur zu doof den zu fangen. Das beruhigt mich


Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei euch ist, aber hier ist es so, dass es kurze, fressrauschartige Beißphasen gibt, und dann lange, lange Flaute. 
Ich hab auch den Eindruck, daß "Geschmacksverstärker" funktionieren, besonders, wenn ein bisschen davon wirklich ins Wasser als Duftspur abgegeben wird.
Also, ob Du zu doof warst, oder ob die Fische Grad gepennt haben...wer weiß


----------



## Rheinangler (25. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> PS: Ein Kollege hat offensichtlich Gestern tagsüber an der gleichen Stelle innerhalb einer Stunde zwei 50er Barschmoppel gezogen - Der Fisch ist also offensichtlich da, ich war nur zu doof den zu fangen. Das beruhigt mich


Ich habe das Gefühl, dass aktuell die Fänge über Tag besser sind - zumindest im Rhein. In der Dunkelheit ist es im Moment deutlich zäher als erwartet.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2022)

Legen ne Pause ein, kommen aber noch… Dachte Hochwasser lockt die besseren rein aber leider überraschend sehr viele kleine was auch ein sehr gutes Zeichen für die Zukunft ist und für die Jahreszeit eher ungewöhnlich…
Vielleicht liegt es nur an den lang, ungewöhnlich warmen Herbst …
Momentan behaupte ich „Sommer-Time ähnlich“ viele kleine warum auch immer…Die letzten zwei-drei Wochen zieht es sich wie ein roter Faden und Zweistelligkeit eher nur ein Wunsch… 
Das sind jetzt nicht meine eigenen Erfahrung aber von Jungs auf die Verlass ist und die auch 3-4 mal die Woche am Wasser sind, zumindest in meinem Revier…
Bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch selber unterwegs, schauen wir mal…
Letztes Jahr war auch für drei Wochen ( mitte Oktober-mitte November) so eine Flaute, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer …
Bin da guter Dinge und demnächst auch öfters am Wasser hoffentlich …


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. November 2022)

Moin Drillsucht, 

Was meinst Du mit Kleine? 
So 40-50er oder noch kleiner? 

Besten Dank 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. November 2022)

Der Jahrgang so um die +/-  42-46cm Letztes Jahr waren die kaum da, außer im Sommer …
Diesen Herbst waren die auch kaum da, mal einer auf zehn Stück…


----------



## Mefourlauber (25. November 2022)

Hier auch so. Bei steigendem Pegel kamen direkt mal ein paar Mitte/ Ende 50, aber der Spuk war nach 2 Tagen vorbei. Hier sind es gerade für Ende November ungewöhnlich viele Zander um die 30-40, die derzeit beißen.  Egal ob tagsüber oder im Dunkeln. Dazu zum Teil noch so viele Fehlbisse, wo man vermuten kann dass diese Zander noch nicht mal 30 cm haben.


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2022)

Vorfreude auf morgen steigt

Hechtboxen sind gepackt 

Überlege ob ich noch was mitnehmen soll…


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Einen Effzett sehe ich nicht. 
Viel Petri!


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2022)

Mit Blinker komm ich tatsächlich nicht klar Bzw kaum mit geangelt 

Besitze aber welche


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2022)

Heute morgen kurz am MLK gewesen für 3 Stunden. Erste Stelle, wo eigentlich immer Fisch steht, nach 1,5h nix. War noch nen Russe mit 3 Köderfischruten da. Netter Kerl, hatte aber auch keine Aktion.

Dann nochmal kurz ne andere Stelle angefahren. Paar Würfe gemacht, Biss... Hing ca 5 Sekunden und schlitze dann aus. Schade.

Dachte jetzt hab ich Fisch gefunden, danach kam aber auch bei mir nix mehr. Bin dann nach ca einer Stunde gefahren zum Mittagessen. Schade, hätte zumindest ohne Schneider enden können. Aber nicht schlimm, morgens bei den Temperaturen am Wasser ist mega geil und erfrischend


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mit Blinker komm ich tatsächlich nicht klar



Leichter geht es doch kaum.
Blinker fangen schon wenn man sie nur einleiert. Man kann sie aber auch variantenreicher führen.


----------



## alexpp (26. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Leichter geht es doch kaum.
> Blinker fangen schon wenn man sie nur einleiert. Man kann sie aber auch variantenreicher führen.


Laut Uli Beyer soll die Führung mit Pausen, in denen der Blinker nach unten taumeln kann, deutlich effektiver sein.
Ich habe den Köder bisher auch zu sehr vernachlässigt, werde mich aber bessern


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. November 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Mit Blinker komm ich tatsächlich nicht klar Bzw kaum mit geangelt
> 
> Besitze aber welche


Mir geht es genau andersrum wenn ich die Dinger nicht in den nächsten Baum hämmer verliere ich sie auch nicht.
Mit Gufi stell ich mich aber an wie der letzte Pfosten.
Gestern Mittag war ich auch weng blinkern am Main aber null Kontakt. Wenn ich hier aber so mitlese geht es nicht nur mir so.

Gruß Max


----------



## DenizJP (26. November 2022)

So für morgen bissel warm geangelt ^^

Und nebenbei die Steez Kombo eingeweiht


----------



## Luis2811 (26. November 2022)

Bei uns gab es in 3 Stunden am Kanal 2 Barsche 21, 28 und noch 3 Fehlbisse. Danach ging es auf dem Rückweg noch kurz an einer Stelle an der ich letztes Jahr ein Wobbler abgerissen habe, dann noch mal den Enterhaken ausprobiert. Schon beim ersten durchziehen hing etwas am Seil, dann musste es nur noch die Spundwand nach oben gezogen werden, das war allerdings etwas schwer. Alles es dann oben war stellte sich heraus daß es ein Einkaufswagen war, der mit noch etwas Ködern (ein Wobbler nicht der von mir und zwei Gummifische) dekoriert war.
Wieder ein Hänger weniger wo man was abreißen kann.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2022)

Hastn wieder ausgeworfen? Als Köderreuse?


----------



## Luis2811 (26. November 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Hastn wieder ausgeworfen? Als Köderreuse?



Ne, aber es kam noch zwei Polizisten von der WSP vorbei und die haben sich dann im Anschluss darum gekümmert und noch bedankt.


----------



## Mescalero (26. November 2022)

Euro noch drin?


----------



## Mooskugel (26. November 2022)

Euroeinschub ging nicht auf. Geguckt hat er, der Knipex Kobold hat ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (26. November 2022)

Gibt bestimmt einen guten Altmetallpreis beim Schrotti


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Gibt bestimmt einen guten Altmetallpreis beim Schrotti


Wenn aus Kupfer, dann vielleicht


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2022)

Sooo ... heute Abend wird Naturköder gegen Spinköder getestet. 
Mehrere Stellen ausprobiere und Fische suchen und zwischendurch immer mal wieder Bier/Teepausen einlegen und dabei weiterfischen 
Ich berichte, sofern es etwas zu berichten gibt. Bin aber zuversichtlich!


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

Petri Heil daci7


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. November 2022)

Ich drücke die Daumen vlt. schleich ich auch noch mal los mal sehen


----------



## yukonjack (26. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Sooo ... heute Abend wird Naturköder gegen* Spinköder* getestet.
> Mehrere Stellen ausprobiere und Fische suchen und zwischendurch immer mal wieder Bier/Teepausen einlegen und dabei weiterfischen
> Ich berichte, sofern es etwas zu berichten gibt. Bin aber zuversichtlich!


Welche Farbe ?


----------



## jkc (26. November 2022)

Bei mir ist dieses WE nicht viel zu erwarten, Hundi geht's leider schlecht, demnach bleiben wenn überhaupt paar Stunden die ich ans Wasser komme.
Hab mich gerade aber kurz aufmachen können.
Immer wieder witzig zu sehen wie viel Glück und Zufall doch dabei ist.
Ich habe den Spot wo ich den letzten 94er gefangen habe jetzt 4x Überprüft und wie zu erwarten ist da nix reproduzierbar und es ist weiterhin der einzige Fisch in dem kompletten Bereich den ich mir intensiver vornehmen wollte.
Heute war's bisl ähnlich, wenn auch wo ganz woanders. Interessanten Bereich hatte ich durch und praktisch im gehen den Köder noch blindlinks ins Nirgendwo geschossen und was passiert? Klaro Schnappi steigt doch noch ein.





Grüße


----------



## hanzz (26. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hundi geht's leider schlecht


Oh je. Hoffe nix ernstes. 
Gute Besserung für deinen Hund. 

Petri zum Last Cast Croco


----------



## daci7 (27. November 2022)

Hier genau Null Bisse auf Naturköder und 4 Kontakte, davon einen im Drill verloren auf KuKö. Kein Fisch gelandet ... es wird momentan nicht wirklich besser ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2022)

Ich war auch bis halb zwei unterwegs mit Kumpel…
Neun Stück konnten wir rausnageln… 67 / 66 / 60 / 57 und zwei von 50+ Rest kleiner…
Fisch für einen Jäger mitgenommen, gibts Fleisch vom Reh …
Hatte letzte Woche von ihm wertvolles 1,6 kg Hüftsteak bekommen und ich Vogel mach Gulasch daraus, nicht die beste Idee … War aber zart und lecker…
Reh war kein Wildfang sondern aus eigenen Gehege …
Freue mich schon auf Rehbraten …
Die zwei kann er sich gleich abholen, Rest wächst noch etwas…
Kumpel hatte sechs und ich drei, die lütten blieben mir verschont  Insgesamt gab es noch mindestens zehn Fehlbisse und drei Aussteiger… Bock hatten sie aber die Bisse waren nicht entschlossen…Kumpel war gestern auch und hatte acht aber alle unter 50… Und heute mal ganz anders, das ist Angeln und man steckt da nicht drin…


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> sondern aus eigenen Gehege


Wie kannst du nur, ist ja wie Angeln mit Live Scope    
Dickes Petri


----------



## Mefourlauber (27. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich war auch bis halb zwei unterwegs mit Kumpel…
> Neun Stück konnten wir rausnageln… 67 / 66 / 60 / 57 und zwei von 50+ Rest kleiner…
> Fisch für einen Jäger mitgenommen, gibts Fleisch vom Reh …
> Hatte letzte Woche von ihm wertvolles 1,6 kg Hüftsteak bekommen und ich Vogel mach Gulasch daraus, nicht die beste Idee … War aber zart und lecker…
> ...



Ja, so ist Angeln. Hier sind jetzt auch die kleinen Zettis weg und auf einmal kommen die guten Barsche. Gestern einen schönen 37er und einen 30er. Beide Paddeln natürlich weiter. 
Normalerweise fange ich Ende November mitten im Strom eigentlich keine Barsche mehr.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. November 2022)

Gestern war der Schweinehund zu groß und der Ofen zu warm.
Dafür geht's jetzt mit dem großen auf Raubfischpirch wenn was kommt werden wir berichten.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. November 2022)

Erste  Blinker versuche.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ja, so ist Angeln. Hier sind jetzt auch die kleinen Zettis weg und auf einmal kommen die guten Barsche. Gestern einen schönen 37er und einen 30er. Beide Paddeln natürlich weiter.
> Normalerweise fange ich Ende November mitten im Strom eigentlich keine Barsche mehr.



Fettes Petri!!!
Klebe dein Gummi mit Sekundenkleber am jig fest, und du brauchst dich wegen runterziehen nicht mehr ärgern und verringert den Verschleiß … …


----------



## sprogoe (27. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri!!!
> Klebe dein Gummi mit Sekundenkleber am jig fest, und du brauchst dich wegen runterziehen nicht mehr ärgern und verringert den Verschleiß … …


Klebe dein Gummi mit Sekundenkleber am Bauch fest, und du brauchst Dich wegen Runterziehen nicht mehr über ev. Alimente  ärgern


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nur, ist ja wie Angeln mit Live Scope
> Dickes Petri


Danke für die Blumen   …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2022)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Klebe dein Gummi mit Sekundenkleber am Bauch fest, und du brauchst Dich wegen Runterziehen nicht mehr über ev. Alimente  ärgern


Wenn er dick genug ist, rutscht das Gummi eh nicht …


----------



## Mefourlauber (27. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Fettes Petri!!!
> Klebe dein Gummi mit Sekundenkleber am jig fest, und du brauchst dich wegen runterziehen nicht mehr ärgern und verringert den Verschleiß … …


Danke 
Oh, da hat aber einer genau hingeschaut, Respekt 
Tatsächlich habe ich gar keinen Verschleiß bei den Gummis (Achtung: der Steilpass für fachfremde Kommentare ) , da ich extremst haltbare Gummis fische und grundsätzlich Jigköpfe mit Baitholder fische. Da verrutscht nix. Ich habe den Köder extra etwas „ nach hinten“ montiert, damit das Schwänzchen noch ein bisschen mehr wackelt ( Steilpass Nr.2).

Euch einen schönen ersten Advent !


----------



## Drillsucht69 (27. November 2022)

Danke, Wünsche dir und allen auch ein schönen Advent…
Viel Spaß bei Fußball allen heute Abend …


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. November 2022)

So nach knapp drei Stunden am Wasser haben wir schön abgeschneidert. Wir hatten trotzdem nen Klasse Tag und jede Menge Spaß.
Vlt. wird es ja beim nächsten Mal was.


----------



## DenizJP (28. November 2022)

Gottseidank war ich am Samstag an der Nidda.
gestern war ne totale Nullnummer xD


Was ich aber auch befürchtet hatte als ich den Streckenabschnitt der Wetter sah.... nach der Forellenschonzeit und im Mai auf Hecht sicher klasse - aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen...keine Chance..


PS: trotzdem ein schöner Tag am Wasser gewesen. Mehrfach Eisvögel über den Bach fliegen gesehen, 2 schöne Turmfalken und direkt neben mir ist ein großer Feldhase aus dem Unterholz rausgesprungen.


----------



## Gert-Show (28. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425182
> 
> Erste  Blinker versuche.


Mit der Strömung geangelt? Kann manchmal klappen. Aber Vorsicht, an dem Platz ist 3 Meter vor dir eine fiese Kante!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (28. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Mit der Strömung geangelt? Kann manchmal klappen. Aber Vorsicht, an dem Platz ist 3 Meter vor dir eine fiese Kante!


Erst mit und dann gegen danach hat der Junior sein Glück probiert.
Ja da ist ein Loch wo es gut 4-5m runter geht. Die Kante ist aber eher lehmig als Steinig.


----------



## daci7 (28. November 2022)

Nachdem Frauchen ins Bett ist, bin ich noch ne kurze Runde werfen gegangen- 3 Fische gefangen und einen davon mitgenommen. Läuft wieder


----------



## Matthias_R (28. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Nachdem Frauchen ins Bett ist, bin ich noch ne kurze Runde werfen gegangen- 3 Fische gefangen und einen davon mitgenommen. Läuft wieder
> Anhang anzeigen 425337


So kann's gehen...
Alles richtig gemacht, dickes Petri, und juten Appetit!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (29. November 2022)

Sachen gibt`s das glaubst kaum!

Sonntag vor einer Woche habe ich ja meinen Bootskescher versenkt (in der Gruppe wurde natürlich ganz schön gefeixt deswegen) am Samstag fix ein neuen gekauft und am Sonntag mit einem Buddy, im Boot, auf Hecht los. Der wollte unbedingt mit mir mit da ich die letzte zwölf Angeltage nicht einmal Schneider war. So und dann passiert was, dass dir keiner glauben würden wenn du da allein am Wasser wärst! Als wir so beim Fischen waren redet er: Mist ich hab einen Hänger aber der lässt sich gut ran ziehen! Ich stand mit dem Rücken zu Ihm und habe wieder raus geworfen und in dem Moment lacht der sich laut nen Arsch ab und sagt: du ich habe deinen Kescher am Haken das glaubst nicht! Ich dreh mich um bekomme große Augen und da schlägt auch schon der Hecht ein! Kurzum der Fisch wurde dann mit meinem alten Kescher gelandet und jetzt habe ich einen Bootskescher über .

Grussen Michael

PS: war der einziger Fisch am Tag aber selbst meinem Buddy war es egal weil wir doch viel gelacht haben wegen der Situation da am Wasser.


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2022)

Oh man ... ich hatte mich schon auf eine schöne Hecht-Dame gefreut. Da war ordentlich Widerstand und zwei gute Fluchten ... und dann kam ER hoch.


----------



## Mefourlauber (29. November 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sachen gibt`s das glaubst kaum!
> 
> Sonntag vor einer Woche habe ich ja meinen Bootskescher versenkt (in der Gruppe wurde natürlich ganz schön gefeixt deswegen) am Samstag fix ein neuen gekauft und am Sonntag mit einem Buddy, im Boot, auf Hecht los. Der wollte unbedingt mit mir mit da ich die letzte zwölf Angeltage nicht einmal Schneider war. So und dann passiert was, dass dir keiner glauben würden wenn du da allein am Wasser wärst! Als wir so beim Fischen waren redet er: Mist ich hab einen Hänger aber der lässt sich gut ran ziehen! Ich stand mit dem Rücken zu Ihm und habe wieder raus geworfen und in dem Moment lacht der sich laut nen Arsch ab und sagt: du ich habe deinen Kescher am Haken das glaubst nicht! Ich dreh mich um bekomme große Augen und da schlägt auch schon der Hecht ein! Kurzum der Fisch wurde dann mit meinem alten Kescher gelandet und jetzt habe ich einen Bootskescher über .
> 
> ...


Unfasslich 
So ähnliche Aktionen hatte ich früher 1-2 mal im Jahr. Scheinbar ist mein Kontigent an Kuriositäten seit Jahren aufgebraucht.

Mein crudestes Erlebnis hatte ich vor ca. 25 Jahren am Rhein. Leichte Grundrute, 30 Gramm Birnenblei, kurzes Vorfach mit Toter Laube, liegt am Strömungsrand. Schiff kommt, Montage versetzt sich durch den Sog, hängt fest und ich reiße letztlich ab.
Neue Montage, gleiches Spiel. Eine Stunde später Biss, Anschlag, ordentlicher Widerstand und ich pumpe. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt mein Blei mit Vorfach und Laube über die Oberfläche, Rute ist immer noch krumm, aber wo ist der Fisch?
Der hängt an einem Stück Schnur, welche kaum sichtbar von meinem Haken mit Laube runter ins Wasser schneidet. Noch mehr Schnur eingekurbelt,ein 75er Zander kommt hoch und ich netze ihn ein.
Der hatte meine Laube der abgerissenen Montage eingesammelt und schwamm damit rum. Der kleine Wirbel der abgerissenen Montage hatte sich dann an meinem neuen Haken ( Lippenköderung Laube) verfangen und ist bis zum Schluss nicht runtergerutscht. Ich hatte 2 Augenzeugen.


----------



## Snâsh (29. November 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Unfasslich
> So ähnliche Aktionen hatte ich früher 1-2 mal im Jahr. Scheinbar ist mein Kontigent an Kuriositäten seit Jahren aufgebraucht.
> 
> Mein crudestes Erlebnis hatte ich vor ca. 25 Jahren am Rhein. Leichte Grundrute, 30 Gramm Birnenblei, kurzes Vorfach mit Toter Laube, liegt am Strömungsrand. Schiff kommt, Montage versetzt sich durch den Sog, hängt fest und ich reiße letztlich ab.
> ...


Gibts immer wieder. DenizJP hatte doch mal geschrieben das er seinen neuen Kescher am Main versenkt hatte. 3x darfst du raten wer den 2 Wochen später rausgezogen hat  
Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Gummi am Rhein abgerissen und beim nächsten Wurf mit dem neuen Köder am Schwanz gehakt und somit rückwärts aus dem Hindernis befreit. Sowas passiert manchmal


----------



## hanzz (29. November 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> 3x darfst du raten wer den 2 Wochen später rausgezogen hat


Hast dafür die warme Jacke versenkt ? 


Snâsh schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen Gummi am Rhein abgerissen und beim nächsten Wurf mit dem neuen Köder am Schwanz gehakt und somit rückwärts aus dem Hindernis befreit. Sowas passiert manchmal


Ist mir dieses Jahr auch so ähnlich passiert.

Aber viel besser war der Wobbler der in den Steinen geparkt wurde, den ich aber mit dem identischen Modell eine Woche später wieder befreien konnte.


----------



## DenizJP (29. November 2022)

War der tolle gunki Kescher der mitten beim vorsichtig anheben plop gemacht hat…


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2022)

Immerhin einer hats bis in die Küche geschafft. Manchmal ist einfach verrückt- gestern Abend waren die zicken richtig aggressiv an der Kante unterwegs und heute standen die unter den Brassen und haben nur gaaaanz vorsichtig mal was angetastet... dabei liefs die letzten Tage offensichtlich tagsüber besser. Steckste nicht drin.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2022)

Davon kann ich dir auch ein Lied singen… Ein Tag Bisse weit zweistellig und nur zwei Zander, Tag später neun Bisse und neun Zander …
Oder:
Letzten Herbst Kumpel einen Abend bis 22.00h 14 Zettis danach bis 0.00 kein Biss…ruft mich an und sagte fahr los, wollen richtig… Ich natürlich voller Vorfreude losgefahren und bis 22.00h kein Fisch …Wat für ne Pleite dachte ich …Ab etwa 22.30h bis 1.00h zweistellig… Einfach Hammer…


----------



## daci7 (29. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Davon kann ich dir auch ein Lied singen… Ein Tag Bisse weit zweistellig und nur zwei Zander, Tag später neun Bisse und neun Zander …
> Oder:
> Letzten Herbst Kumpel einen Abend bis 22.00h 14 Zettis danach bis 0.00 kein Biss…ruft mich an und sagte fahr los, wollen richtig… Ich natürlich voller Vorfreude losgefahren und bis 22.00h kein Fisch …Wat für ne Pleite dachte ich …Ab etwa 22.30h bis 1.00h zweistellig… Einfach Hammer…


Ja, morgen schau ich mal mim Belly nach, ob ich was krieg, sofern nicht mal wieder sie Kleinen krank werden oder so ... ich bin richtig heiß!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. November 2022)

Viel Glück morgen…
Ich denke die kommen jetzt noch mal richtig, wie jedes Jahr…Die müssen noch Futtern…


----------



## thanatos (29. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Läuft wieder


Petri - dann pass schön auf sonst läuft deine Nase mit - sch.... Wetter


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (29. November 2022)

Ich schleich nun schon seit gut drei Stunden am Wasser rum und es tut sich nichts ne halbe Stunde mach ich noch und dann ist Feierabend. 
Gruß Max


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (29. November 2022)

So reicht für heute wieder nichts


----------



## DenizJP (30. November 2022)

Willkommen im Club - gestern von 22 bis 00:30 in der Innenstadt gewesen.

gab lediglich 2 Fehlbisse von Barschen auf den zu großen Zanderwobbler


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (30. November 2022)

Und ich hab schon gedacht ich wäre einfach zu blöde dem Main etwas zu entlocken   
Obwohl ich sagen muss das meine spinkünste noch, naja sagen wir mal ausbaufähig sind.
Gruß Max


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Melde gehorsamst: die USS daci7 ist soeben ausgelaufen. Wenn der arme Irre  wüsste, was mit der daci1 - daci6 passiert ist, höhöhö


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Ersten Zander vorm Ertrinken gerettet. Seenotretter daci7 ist guter Dinge! Geht gut los!


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Melde gehorsamst: die USS daci7 ist soeben ausgelaufen. Wenn der arme Irre  wüsste, was mit der daci1 - daci6 passiert ist, höhöhö
> Anhang anzeigen 425399
> Anhang anzeigen 425400
> Anhang anzeigen 425402
> Anhang anzeigen 425403


Dein 7. Belly???
Petri!


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Dein 7. Belly???
> Petri!


daci1 war bestimmt nur das Playmobil Piratenschiff.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Dein 7. Belly???
> Petri!


Ne, war nur ein Scherz
Der sieht doch schon ganz gut aus - darf mit!


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Ps: ich verzieh mich mal ins flachere, 8m scheint heut zu tief... der Fisch hat ganz schöne glubscher ...


----------



## zokker (30. November 2022)

Petri daci7, läuft ja.
Du musst deinen Akku wieder mal laden. 11,3V ....

Fast 8 Grad WT, bei uns war teilweise schon Eis.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Richtig was los hier. 5 Stück gelandet, 3 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt bis jetzt. Läuft!


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. November 2022)

Petri!
Bist Du im Stillwasser unterwegs?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Richtig was los hier. 5 Stück gelandet, 3 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt bis jetzt. Läuft!


Fettes Petri, das geht doch   …


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Erster Barsch für heute- geschätzte 40.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Petri!
> Bist Du im Stillwasser unterwegs?


Jo, Baggersee mit Verbindung zum Rhein.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Ich fahre heute auch kurzentschlossen mal checken, da in den nächsten Tagen keine Zeit…
Eigentlich war für Freitag mit Torsten ein Mini-AB Treffen geplant, klappt leider aus Zeitgründen meinerseits nicht…
Sehr bedauerlich aber es gibt ein nächstes Mal   …


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. November 2022)

Petri Captain daci7.
Ich hoffe du machst aus der Nummer 7 kein U-Boot  

Drillsucht69 
Schade Thomas. Hätte gerne noch einen Lehrgang gemacht. Aber da kann man nix machen.
Gibt ja auch tatsächlich noch Dinge die wichtiger sind als Angeln.
Vielleicht finden wir ja noch ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Drillsucht69
> Schade Thomas. Hätte gerne noch einen Lehrgang gemacht. Aber da kann man nix machen.
> Gibt ja auch tatsächlich noch Dinge die wichtiger sind als Angeln.
> Vielleicht finden wir ja noch ne Möglichkeit.


Du und ein Lehrgang  ???
Du bist eher ein Fischmagnet …
Nächster Termin steht und klappt auch …


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

So, Schluss für heute. Ein wundergeiler Angeltag mehr. Mit 11 Sandros knapp das Dutzend verfehlt - ab aber auch bestimmt 5 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt. Zwei Zander von Mitte 70 und ein knapp 40er Barsch duften mit - lecker!


----------



## Mooskugel (30. November 2022)

Ganz dickes Petri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ein wundergeiler Angeltag mehr. Mit 11 Sandros knapp das Dutzend verfehlt - ab aber auch bestimmt 5 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt. Zwei Zander von Mitte 70 und ein knapp 40er Barsch duften mit - lecker!



Super.
Petri Heil.


----------



## thanatos (30. November 2022)

Warum tue ich mir das an ??? den Tröt anzuklicken - 
gaanz einfach der Erinnerung wegen - das ich vor 40 Jahren genauso 
verrückt war   - oh manoman war det ne jeile Zeit .
Petri heil allen die noch nicht geheilt sind .


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Richtig was los hier. 5 Stück gelandet, 3 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt bis jetzt. Läuft!


Das würde ich auch gern mal hier rein schreiben können 
Aber dir ein fettes Petri bei dem Wetter möchte ich meine Füße nicht im Wasser haben


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> So, Schluss für heute. Ein wundergeiler Angeltag mehr. Mit 11 Sandros knapp das Dutzend verfehlt - ab aber auch bestimmt 5 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt. Zwei Zander von Mitte 70 und ein knapp 40er Barsch duften mit - lecker!
> Anhang anzeigen 425422


Fettes Petri …
Wird kaum zu toppen sein, ich werde mir Mühe geben und du hast mich schon mal positiv gestimmt …


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute auch kurzentschlossen mal checken, da in den nächsten Tagen keine Zeit…
> Eigentlich war für Freitag mit Torsten ein Mini-AB Treffen geplant, klappt leider aus Zeitgründen meinerseits nicht…
> Sehr bedauerlich aber es gibt ein nächstes Mal   …


Wo findet denn so ein Mini AB-Treffen statt.... Ihr befischt doch auch den Niederrhein ab Wesel, oder?


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> So, Schluss für heute. Ein wundergeiler Angeltag mehr. Mit 11 Sandros knapp das Dutzend verfehlt - ab aber auch bestimmt 5 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt. Zwei Zander von Mitte 70 und ein knapp 40er Barsch duften mit - lecker!
> Anhang anzeigen 425422


Super geiles Resultat - astrein


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> So, Schluss für heute. Ein wundergeiler Angeltag mehr. Mit 11 Sandros knapp das Dutzend verfehlt - ab aber auch bestimmt 5 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt. Zwei Zander von Mitte 70 und ein knapp 40er Barsch duften mit - lecker!
> Anhang anzeigen 425422


Des Wahnsinns fette Beute
Von solchen Angeltagen kann man zehren. Dickes Petri und lass dir beim Einschlafen die Tocks noch mal durch den Kopf gehen, will sagen noch mal den Angelfilm durchgehen!


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> So, Schluss für heute. Ein wundergeiler Angeltag mehr. Mit 11 Sandros knapp das Dutzend verfehlt - ab aber auch bestimmt 5 verloren und einige fehlattacken gehabt. Zwei Zander von Mitte 70 und ein knapp 40er Barsch duften mit - lecker!
> Anhang anzeigen 425422


Sehe ich das richtig - legst Du "nebenbei" sogar ne Pose mit Köfi aus? Das wäre ja mega - richtig schön oldschool den Dopper abzuppeln sehen, während man direkt daneben paddelt. 
Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, ist Dein Gewässer eins der sehr seltenen Gewässer in NRW wo überhaupt vom Boot geangelt werden darf und wo in der Ecke auch immer mal wieder Wels gefangen wird. Hast Du sowas auch schon mal vom Belly gehabt?


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig - legst Du "nebenbei" sogar ne Pose mit Köfi aus? Das wäre ja mega - richtig schön oldschool den Dopper abzuppeln sehen, während man direkt daneben paddelt.
> Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, ist Dein Gewässer eins der sehr seltenen Gewässer in NRW wo überhaupt vom Boot geangelt werden darf und wo in der Ecke auch immer mal wieder Wels gefangen wird. Hast Du sowas auch schon mal vom Belly gehabt?


Ich hab tatsächlich am Anfang kurz die Pose nebenbei treiben lassen - dann aber schnell wieder eingeholt. Die bringt manchmal nen Extrafisch, wenn wenig geht. Darüber musste ich mich heute aber nicht beklagen. 
Ja, es gibt ab und an auch Welskontakt hier. Im Sommer sind auch regelmäßig Camps aufgebaut für sie Siluren. Ich hab selbst erst einmal ein Uboot gehabt vom Belly, da hatte ich keine Chance und der Haken ist aufgebogen. 
Ich war auch mal Zeuge wie auf dem nachbarboot für 'ne halbe Stunde die Rute krumm war, aber den Fisch haben die auch nicht hoch gekriegt, glaub ich.
Ich hab auch schon länge vor da im Sommer mal klopfen zu gehen, aber im Frühling mutiere ich immer zum friedlichen und hab irgendwie mehr Interesse an Futterexperimenten beim Feedern und Matchen


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> " aber im Frühling mutiere ich immer zum friedlichen und hab irgendwie mehr Interesse an Futterexperimenten beim Feedern und Matchen "
> 
> ....was ja bei uns am Niederrhein auch viel Spaß machen kann - wenn man von den nervigen Grundeln mal absieht. Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant was Du da so vom Belly treibst. Ich hab mich da noch nicht ran getraut und mir vor Jahren ein SOT Kajak zugelegt. Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile - macht aber sicher beides Spaß.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Läuft schon mal, vierter Kontakt, dritter Strolch …
Der erste kam bei dritten Wurf …


----------



## Gert-Show (30. November 2022)

Dickes Petri daci7 und Drillsucht69 ! 
Ich wünschte, dass ich an meinem geliebten Rinnsal auch bald wieder die Tocks erleben darf.


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Läuft schon mal, vierter Kontakt, dritter Strolch …
> Der erste kam bei dritten Wurf …


Die Kollegen sind heut "on fire". 
Zieh richtig was raus!
Hatte schon überlegt heute Abend auch nochmal vom Ufer anzugreifen, bin aber ehrlich gesagt zu feddich 
Meine watbüx hat leider nen kleines Loch und so saß ich mit nasser Hose im Belly  im Wasser ist das allerdings weniger schlimm als man glaubt, trotzdem war ich gut durchgefrostet nach 4stunden paddeln


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

The next one…
David ich rücke immer näher …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Nur noch sechs


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Zwei mal Schwanz abgebissen und noch ein fehlbiss… Die anderen auch alle im maulwinkel gehakt… Erstmal Pause, die Schiffe haben mein Spot gekillt… Mach gleich noch paar Würfe und dann komm ich ne Stunde später hier zurück……
Mein letzter Gummi, dann muss ich auf ne andere Farbe setzen…


----------



## daci7 (30. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zwei mal Schwanz abgebissen und noch ein fehlbiss… Die anderen auch alle im maulwinkel gehakt… Erstmal Pause, die Schiffe haben mein Spot gekillt… Mach gleich noch paar Würfe und dann komm ich ne Stunde später hier zurück……
> Mein letzter Gummi, dann muss ich auf ne andere Farbe setzen…


Heut Mittag war die farbe vollkommen egal. Hab erst auf neongrün/glitter gefangen, den abgerissen und dann den gleichen gufi in motoroil/glitter genommen. Ging ohne Probleme...


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

Fettes Petri euch beiden zum heutigen Tag. 
Und ich komm nicht los. 
Kommende Woche wirds kälter, hoffe die haben dann noch Hunger


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. November 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Zwei mal Schwanz abgebissen und noch ein fehlbiss… Die anderen auch alle im maulwinkel gehakt… Erstmal Pause, die Schiffe haben mein Spot gekillt… Mach gleich noch paar Würfe und dann komm ich ne Stunde später hier zurück……
> Mein letzter Gummi, dann muss ich auf ne andere Farbe setzen…


Electric chicken?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Electric chicken?


Yeess, zum dritten Mal gefischt und rockt auch …
Momentan bisschen dunkel die Nacht…
Muss die echt suchen …Gerade einmal gefunden und sofort 7-8 Kontakte in 30 min. Dann alle weg…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Eeeeeerndlich mal wieder…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Immer das gleiche, wenn’s richtig Stockdunkel dann wollen die nicht…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (30. November 2022)

Ein spot noch auf dem Weg zum Auto dann Feierabend…
Wie zugenagelt nun…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

Nüscht mehr, endlich im Auto…

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein Alibi, warum die nicht mehr wollten …


----------



## Mescalero (1. Dezember 2022)

Ostwind!
Dass du überhaupt etwas gefangen hast, zeigt, dass du sehr genau weißt was du tust. Eigentlich fängt man bei Ostwind *überhaupt nichts. *Nie!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ostwind!
> Dass du überhaupt etwas gefangen hast, zeigt, dass du sehr genau weißt was du tust. Eigentlich fängt man bei Ostwind *überhaupt nichts. *Nie!



Kommt der Wind aus Osten, darf der Haken niemals rosten …


Alles im Rahmen Jungs und ich bin zufrieden …
Hätten aber trotzdem mit etwas mehr Glück paar mehr sein können… Hat ganz gut angefangen und dann wurden die immer mehr vorsichtiger, wer weiß wieso und weshalb??? Am Ende sind’s sechs geworden, bei etwa 15 Kontakten, ein 70er dabei und noch einen dreißiger lütte zähle ich mal nicht mit… Von  denen die hängen geblieben sind, war der Jig kein Mal im Zandermaul, immer vorne, das sagt schon einiges… und bei dreien lag der Jig lose neben den Zander im Kescher…Zwei Schwanzabbeisser und noch zwei im Drill verabschiedet sowie einige Fehlebisse, mit einen Angstdrilling wäre wahrscheinlich bei den Bissen der eine oder andere mehr hängen geblieben…Nichtsdestotrotz Angel ich immer ohne, solange ich Kontakte habe und zwischendurch was hängen bleibt, ist das Zandern für mich spannend genug…

Nochmals ein ganz *FETTES PETRI* an daci7 … Echt ne starke Nummer… Ich glaube er könnte von seinen Wichtel einen Fischzähler für sein Belly noch gut gebrauchen…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Wo findet denn so ein Mini AB-Treffen statt.... Ihr befischt doch auch den Niederrhein ab Wesel, oder?


Ist nicht wirklich ein AB Treffen, wir nennen es nur so…
Ich und Aalzheimer haben uns über AB kennen gelernt und Angeln öfters zusammen…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ist nicht wirklich ein AB Treffen, wir nennen es nur so…
> Ich und Aalzheimer haben uns über AB kennen gelernt und Angeln öfters zusammen…


Der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Du und ein Lehrgang  ???
> Du bist eher ein Fischmagnet …
> Nächster Termin steht und klappt auch …


wenn es frühzeitig geplant ist würde ich mich auch gern dazu einladen


----------



## Gert-Show (1. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> wenn es frühzeitig geplant ist würde ich mich auch gern dazu einladen


Im Sommer willst du dich zum Heilbutt-Essen bei mir einladen, jetzt bei den beiden...du Schnorrer.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Dezember 2022)

Megafettes Petri euch beiden!
Echt ein Traum, soviel Glück auf einmal hätte so mancher und ich hier auch an einem Angeltag gehabt! 
Ja, jeder Fisch muß erstmal erarbeitet werden... Bei euch stand das Beißfenster  wohl voll offen, ihr wart eben zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort!


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2022)

Also so ein kleines AB-Rheinspinner-Treffen wäre schon lustig, glaub ich 
Rheinangler , Drillsucht69 , Aalzheimer , Captain_H00k , DenizJP , rhinefisher und wie sie alle heißen sind doch öfter mal am Niederrhein unterwegs oder haben zumindest Interesse daran 
Man muss sich dann wohl mit dem Gedanken arrangieren, dass nichts gefangen wird.
Das hieß nicht umsonst mal Zander-Nichtsfang-Treffen oder so


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Also so ein kleines AB-Rheinspinner-Treffen wäre schon lustig, glaub ich
> Rheinangler , Drillsucht69 , Aalzheimer , Captain_H00k , DenizJP , rhinefisher und wie sie alle heißen sind doch öfter mal am Niederrhein unterwegs oder haben zumindest Interesse daran
> Man muss sich dann wohl mit dem Gedanken arrangieren, dass nichts gefangen wird.
> Das hieß nicht umsonst mal Zander-Nichtsfang-Treffen oder so


Könnte man ja auch in der kommenden Schonzeit auf ein Ansitzchen erweitern.
Den Friedfischen ist ja inklusive dir keiner der genannten abgeneigt.
Wurst, Bierchen und n bisschen Schnacken.
Vielleicht ne schöne Barbe dazu.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Den Friedfischen ist ja inklusive dir keiner der genannten abgeneigt.
> Wurst, Bierchen und n bisschen Schnacken.
> Vielleicht ne schöne Barbe dazu.


Ich boykottiere Friedfische  
Aber ich liebe Wurst und Bier 


daci7 schrieb:


> Das hieß nicht umsonst mal Zander-Nichtsfang-Treffen oder so


Da gab es mal ein spezielle Gruppe:
Catchless Release.
Habe die bei einem Treffen mal persönlich kennen gelernt, echt lustige Leute.



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Im Sommer willst du dich zum Heilbutt-Essen bei mir einladen, jetzt bei den beiden...du Schnorrer.


Aha, AB Heilbutt Essen
Also das ABHE


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Ich boykottiere Friedfische


Fängst die halt n paar Köfis für Aal und Zander. Oder hälst uns die Grundeln vom Futterplatz weg.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Fängst die halt n paar Köfis für Aal und Zander. Oder hälst uns die Grundeln vom Futterplatz weg.


Pass lieber auf Deine Wurst und Dein Bier auf


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Pass lieber auf Deine Wurst und Dein Bier auf


Ok. Ich bring nen extragroßen Karton Dönninghaus Bratwurst mit.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Also so ein kleines AB-Rheinspinner-Treffen wäre schon lustig, glaub ich
> Rheinangler , Drillsucht69 , Aalzheimer , Captain_H00k , DenizJP , rhinefisher und wie sie alle heißen sind doch öfter mal am Niederrhein unterwegs oder haben zumindest Interesse daran
> Man muss sich dann wohl mit dem Gedanken arrangieren, dass nichts gefangen wird.
> Das hieß nicht umsonst mal Zander-Nichtsfang-Treffen oder so


Könnte man ja machen, ich wäre dabei… Ich denke aber direkt nach der Schonzeit wäre der bessere Zeitpunkt… Da kann man Ansitzen und die Strolche gehen auch richtig gut und man könnte das sogar mit Nachtangeln ergänzen   …
Zwischendurch wat grillen und noch ein Bierchen, einfach Mega…Ich glaube nicht das gestern bei dem Wetter viele gekommen wären… 


Gert-Show schrieb:


> Im Sommer willst du dich zum Heilbutt-Essen bei mir einladen, jetzt bei den beiden...du Schnorrer.


Wenn alle kommen wären wir schon zu viert …


----------



## Rheinangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Könnte man ja machen, ich wäre dabei… Ich denke aber direkt nach der Schonzeit wäre der bessere Zeitpunkt… Da kann man Ansitzen und die Strolche gehen auch richtig gut und man könnte das sogar mit Nachtangeln ergänzen   …
> Zwischendurch wat grillen und noch ein Bierchen, einfach Mega…Ich glaube nicht das gestern bei dem Wetter viele gekommen wären…
> 
> Wenn alle kommen wären wir schon zu viert …


Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee. Dann müssten wir uns eine Strecke aussuchen, wo wir auch alle einigermaßen beieinander die Köder auslegen können. Anfang Juni ist schon eine coole Zeit. Temperaturen sind angenehm und alles was Zähne hat frist dann gut...

Ich wäre gerne dabei und würde auch Würste von Landfleischerei Küpper - Demming beisteuern  Allein die sind es wert sich zu treffen...


----------



## Snâsh (1. Dezember 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee. Dann müssten wir uns eine Strecke aussuchen, wo wir auch alle einigermaßen beieinander die Köder auslegen können. Anfang Juni ist schon eine coole Zeit. Temperaturen sind angenehm und alles was Zähne hat frist dann gut...
> 
> Ich wäre gerne dabei und würde auch Würste von Landfleischerei Küpper - Demming beisteuern  Allein die sind es wert sich zu treffen...


Ich glaube da sollte man aber ganz schnell die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzen. Bei den Fängen die hier von Drillsucht69 eingestellt werden und dem daraus resultierenden "Neid" für die Stellen (mich absolut eingeschlossen), wirst du bei so einem Treffen vermutlich ansonsten die Rheinseite eines ganzen Bundeslandes mit Anglern besetzen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer 
Der ( Nieder ) Rhein is ein richtig gutes Aal Gewässer. 
Die beißen da auch mal tagsüber, jedenfalls als ich da noch angelte.
Als Beifang vllt. Kleinere Waller, die ja auch nich schlecht zum Räuchern wären... 

R. S.


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sollte man aber ganz schnell die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzen. Bei den Fängen die hier von Drillsucht69 eingestellt werden und dem daraus resultierenden "Neid" für die Stellen (mich absolut eingeschlossen), wirst du bei so einem Treffen vermutlich ansonsten die Rheinseite eines ganzen Bundeslandes mit Anglern besetzen...


Hintergedanken von so einem Treffen wäre natürlich, dass Kollege Drillsucht69 seine Topstellen verrät und wir dann mit zweiunddrölfzig Leuten alles abkloppen, was Flossen hat 
Spaß beiseite - wir bräuchten natürlich neutrales Tarrain oder begrenztes Publikum


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2022)

Ja und?!

Muss ja meine Spritkosten wieder reinholen!!111


----------



## Rheinangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich glaube da sollte man aber ganz schnell die Anzahl der Teilnehmer begrenzen. Bei den Fängen die hier von Drillsucht69 eingestellt werden und dem daraus resultierenden "Neid" für die Stellen (mich absolut eingeschlossen), wirst du bei so einem Treffen vermutlich ansonsten die Rheinseite eines ganzen Bundeslandes mit Anglern besetzen...


Die Teilnehmerzahl wird allein durch die Anzahl der Würstchen begrenzt sein  Die sind im 5er Pack... zumindest kaufe ich sie immer so.
Ich denke, dass wir das fast auf Angler aus unserem Rheinbereich begrenzen können. Ich würde auf jeden Fall nicht bis Königswinter fahren, nur um evtl. Informationen über die Stelle eines anderen Anglers zu ergattern. Wenn man nette Leute kennenlernen kann, ist der Weg allerdings zweitrangig - dann gehts aber auch nicht mehr um "Stellenklau".

Abhängig davon woher die Teilnehmer kommen, könnte man auch die Stelle aussuchen. Für mich ist alles von Emmerich bis Wesel/Voerde ok. Die Rheinseite ist mir auch einerlei. Als gute Strecke mit langen Buhnen käme zum Beispiel die Strecke bei Dornick bis hoch nach Emmerich in Frage. Nachteil hier, dass man sich bis nach dem 15.7. gedulden müsste wegen Naturschutz. Unmittelbar stromabwärts hinter Rees gibt es auch schön große Buhnen, die ganzjährig frei sind. Fisch fängt man da auch. Aber es gibt sicher viele Möglichkeiten und Zander gibt´s an vielen / allen Stellen. Die Kunst ist, diese dann auch zu fangen


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ja und?!
> 
> Muss ja meine Spritkosten wieder reinholen!!111


Wenn Du mal beim AB Wichteln mitmachst ist schon mal eins sicher, ein schöner Knüppelstock mit Gravur


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2022)

Ne kleine Anekdote dazu.

Angler hatte sich hier beim Askari in Offenbach die Streckenkarte gekauft. Also seine Frau den Preis hört (25€ oder so) sagte sie "da musst du aber viele Fische rausfangen!"


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Ne kleine Anekdote dazu.
> 
> Angler hatte sich hier beim Askari in Offenbach die Streckenkarte gekauft. Also seine Frau den Preis hört (25€ oder so) sagte sie "da musst du aber viele Fische rausfangen!"


1 Kilo Zanderfilet und danach so: "Willst schon wieder angeln gehen ? hmmmmpf"


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Dezember 2022)

Habe nicht alles im Detail gelesen,aber ich bin gerne dabei   
NRW die Ecke relativ zentral wäre natürlich cool,aber bin auch für Holland offen falls ihr da Bock drauf hättet.


----------



## hanzz (1. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Habe nicht alles im Detail gelesen,aber ich bin gerne dabei
> NRW die Ecke relativ zentral wäre natürlich cool,aber bin auch für Holland offen falls ihr da Bock drauf hättet.


Bin auch von Düsseldorf bis Holland für alles offen


----------



## daci7 (1. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Habe nicht alles im Detail gelesen,aber ich bin gerne dabei
> NRW die Ecke relativ zentral wäre natürlich cool,aber bin auch für Holland offen falls ihr da Bock drauf hättet.


Hab gestern schon Rheinangler gebeichtet, dass ich mir dieses Jahr nichtmals nen Vispas geholt hab (und das bisher auch nicht bereue). Also, der Bequemlichkeit halber wäre ich natürlich für den Niederrhein und ich würde auch ungern bis nach der Schonzeit warten - jetzt ist heiß! Bis kommendes Frühjahr ist doch längst der Elan verflogen


----------



## DenizJP (1. Dezember 2022)

Am Wasser 

Zwei Grundeln sind gefangen 

Eine kopflos als Köder bereit draußen


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. Dezember 2022)

Also ich habe heute 3 Barsche am Rhein holen können,davon nur ein besserer,zwei sehr kleine.
Ich bin auch gern offen für neue Gewässer und Abschnitte  
Können ja einfach mal entspannt hier was planen.
Dez is ziemlich eng bei mir,dann kommen noch die Feiertage dazu.
Aber ab Jan eigentlich gar kein Problem.

PS: Hab meinen Vispas heute bezahlt


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2022)

Was ein Dreck Oida 
Nachdem ich die letzten 8 Tage nur 2h am Wasser war bin ich heute endlich wieder losgekommen.
Extra für nen etwas weiter entferntes Gewässer entschieden, da ich da am WE nicht auftauchen brauche.
22.10 Uhr hier, 2ter Wurf, irgendwo im Uferbewuchs hinter mir hängen geblieben, Steckverbindung geht auseinander, Schnur reißt und ich stehe nur noch mit dem Handteil meiner teuersten Rute überhaupt da.





Der Bums treibt sogar noch paar Sekunden in Kopflampensichtweite an der Oberfläche, spurte zurück zum Auto wo meine Schleppruten drin sind, aber als ich zurück bin ist's an unbekannter Stelle bereits abgesoffen. Der kack Köder hingegen hängt noch schön inne Büsche...

Hab jetzt knapp ne Stunde mit der Schlepprute versucht das Ding am Grund einzusammeln, leider ist in der Area aber auch nen bekannter Hänger und 2x habe ich fast schon abgerissen.
Fangaussichten auch gegen null, Wurfperformance mit der Schlepprute halt so semi.
Jetzt gerade bleibt aber tatsächlich was hängen und was kommt hoch?


Richtig, die abgerissene Schnur von meinem Köderretter den ich vor paar Wochen hier angebaut habe. 
Jetzt erlaube ich mir auch den Spaß und hole das Schlauchi aus'm Auto.

Daumen drücken. Lol


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck Oida
> Nachdem ich die letzten 8 Tage nur 2h am Wasser war bin ich heute endlich wieder losgekommen.
> Extra für nen etwas weiter entferntes Gewässer entschieden, da ich da am WE nicht auftauchen brauche.
> 22.10 Uhr hier, 2ter Wurf, irgendwo im Uferbewuchs hinter mir hängen geblieben, Steckverbindung geht auseinander, Schnur reißt und ich stehe nur noch mit dem Handteil meiner teuersten Rute überhaupt da.
> ...


Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Luis2811 (1. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck Oida
> Nachdem ich die letzten 8 Tage nur 2h am Wasser war bin ich heute endlich wieder losgekommen.
> Extra für nen etwas weiter entferntes Gewässer entschieden, da ich da am WE nicht auftauchen brauche.
> 22.10 Uhr hier, 2ter Wurf, irgendwo im Uferbewuchs hinter mir hängen geblieben, Steckverbindung geht auseinander, Schnur reißt und ich stehe nur noch mit dem Handteil meiner teuersten Rute überhaupt da.
> ...



Ich hoffe für dich das du das Spitzenteile wieder bekommst, da ist dann ein großer Gummifisch der Mal wegfliegt nix dagegen.

Was ist es den für eine Rute?


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2022)

Sportex Kev Pike in 2,70


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich hasse Angeln 
Konnte es nur minimal anheben und es blubberte auf mehreren Quadratmetern, wahrscheinlich wieder son kack Bauzaun oder so


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Um deinen Schmerz zu lindern.

Ich habe eine Woche nach der Hochzeit meinen Ehering beim Angeln im Wasser versenkt....Hände aufm Steg gewaschen, trocken geschüttelt....PLUMPS....tiefe 5m


----------



## Mescalero (2. Dezember 2022)

Rutenteil ist schlimmer.


----------



## MikeHawk (2. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Rutenteil ist schlimmer.


definitiv! deswegen sagte ich auch nur "lindern"


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2022)

So, kleine Nachbereitung zu gestern.
So richtig ärgerlich ist das ganze da ich es ja beschreien musste:





						History über Sportex-Kev-Spin/Turbo/Sportex HM Turbo Modelle/Erscheinungsjahrgänge
					

An die "alten" erfahrenen Hasen  Bin am verzweifeln folgende Ruten-Ausührungen/Serien/Neuauflagen in chronologischer Erscheinungs-Jahrgang/Reihenfolge zu bringen :  Sportex-Kev-Spin Sportex-Kev-Pike Sportex-Kev-Sea Sportex-Kev-Trubo-Spin Sportex-Turbo-Pike Sportex-Kev-Spin DL(was bedeuted...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Es ist ohne Mist das zweite Mal gewesen, dass ich nach dem Post mit der Rute am Wasser war.

Sportex Bot hält meine Ersatzteilanfrage für Spam und lässt die Mail nicht durch.  

Ich denke drüber nach die Ersatzrute zu aquirieren, sagen wir zehn 15er Opfershads mit aufbiegbarem Stingerdrilling zu riggen und da am Spot einfach 2, 3h grundnah auf das Spitzenteil ihrer Schwester zu faulenzen.
Ernsthafte Chancen rechne ich mit zwar nicht aus, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit "versehentlich" paar Hechte dabei zu fangen ist gegeben. Lol
Wetterlage spricht zumindest dafür, dass der Spot trotz WE frei ist.


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> So, kleine Nachbereitung zu gestern.
> So richtig ärgerlich ist das ganze da ich es ja beschreien musste:
> 
> 
> ...


Glaub es oder nicht. Ich habe die längere Schwester Deiner Rute mal zur Hälfte im Rhein versenkt. Die Rute war damals noch fast neu. Ich hätte heulen können… Hab dann mit meiner Ersatzrute weiter geangelt, ohne ernsthafte Hoffnung auf Bergung der Spitze zu haben. Am Angstdrilling im Spitzenring habe ich die Spitze nach ein paar Würfen wieder rausgezogen.... Sachen gibt es…..


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sportex Bot hält meine Ersatzteilanfrage für Spam und lässt die Mail nicht durch.



Ich würde da einfach mal anrufen und fragen, ob sie evtl. noch ein Spitzenteil auf Lager haben - könnte evtl. sein, obwohl es die neue Kev Nitro ja nun schon ne Weile lang gibt.

Falls ja, muss die eigentliche Abwicklung inkl. Bezahlen dann vermutlich über einen Sportex-Händler erfolgen.


----------



## Bertone (2. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sportex Bot hält meine Ersatzteilanfrage für Spam und lässt die Mail nicht durch.


Probier die mit direkter Mail-Adresse anzuschreiben, nicht über ein Kontaktformular. Allerdings kann ich dir wenig Hoffnung machen. Vor ein paar Jahren ist mir das Handteil meiner Light Spin gebrochen, auch aus etwa Mitte 90'er. Auf Anfrage kam die Antwort: Für so altes Gedöns haben sie keine Ersatzteile mehr auf Lager. Na ja, die sind ja nur mehr dem Namen nach Sportex, das vorrätige Material wurde wahrscheinlich mit der Firmenauflösung verramscht. Ich meine sogar mich zu erinnern, dass die Light Spin nach den Kev Pike erschien. Heißt also, ich muss acht geben auf mein Turbo Pike Spitzenteil.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2022)

Die betroffen Rute ist aus der letzten Serie, die bis vor paar Jahren noch im Handel war, für die letzten Käufer ist da die Zehn Jahre Blankgarantie noch lange nicht abgelaufen, was natürlich trotzdem keine Garantie ist, dass sie noch Teile haben. Anfrage direkt per Mail ist aber raus...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2022)

Das Wetter ist überhaupt nicht ekelhaft  
Ich rechne mit nix. Hier bekommste ja nichtmal im Sommer nen Karpfen... Naja egal, probieren. Massenfänge von Brassen sind zu der Jahreszeit zumindest schonmal ausgeschlossen. Abwarten, heißen Kaffee hab ich mit.

Ist übrigens -1° bei leichtem Schneeregen


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

*Neue Rute/Rolle versenkt.*

So ein Rabenschwarzer Tag.

Passiert der ämsten Sau die ich in Dalmatien kenne das furchtbare Unglück.
Der hat eine Mininussschale von Boot mit einem uralten Tomos hinten dran.
Der Motor hat schon lange keinen Deckel mehr, das sieht man öfter sowas die Plaste war nicht sehr beständig.

Der hat sich nie eine vernünftige RuteRolle kaufen können  hat immer mit ner MonoHandleine geangelt.
Natürlich mit mäßigem Erfolg. Seine Freunde fischen alle mit Stab und Multifilament. 

Jetzt hat er sich endlich was vom Mund abgespart und 120 €  in eine schöne Bolentino Combo investiert.
War für ihn ein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk, Frau hat auch noch was dazu gegeben.

Ruft er mich  jetzt an und weint sich aus.
Letzte Woche am ersten Tag als er freudig hinausgefahren ist um allen zu zeigen was er drauf hat ,
fällt ihm das gute Stück aus dem Boot und liegt jetzt ungefischt 60 Meter tief in der Adria.



Er hat wohl noch ganz verzweifelt versucht mit dem Wurfanker hinterher zu werfen.
Aber die Strömung und der Wind hat Boot und Rute schnell auf Abstand gebracht.
GPS hat er natürlich auch nicht. Sonst hätte man ja noch mal mit mehreren Leuten nachsuchen können.

So ist das  Gerät wohl für immer verloren.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> hat immer mit ner MonoHandleine geangelt.


Ist jetzt nur ein kleiner Trost, aber diese Jungs fangen mit Ihrer Handleine häufig besser, als der Angler mit Rute und Rolle.

Jürgen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> *Neue Rute/Rolle versenkt.*
> 
> So ein Rabenschwarzer Tag.
> 
> ...


Scheiß doch die Wand an es trifft doch oft die, die eh genug zu knabbern haben 

Spontane frage wer würde nen Zehner für den armen Kerl springen lassen? Ich bin sofort dabei. 

Zulu könntest du das sammeln und übermitteln? 

So als vorweihnachtliche Hilfe unter Anglern?


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Spontane frage wer würde nen Zehner für den armen Kerl springen lassen? Ich bin sofort dabei.
> 
> Zulu könntest du das sammeln und übermitteln?


Danke für die edle Idee.
Nee, das lassen wir lieber sein.
Da wären hier bestimmt ruckzuck 1000€ in der Kasse.
Er hat schon einen Ersatz von jemanden unten gespendet bekommen.
Nicht neu, nicht schön aber geht wohl auch damit.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Danke für die edle Idee.
> Nee, das lassen wir lieber sein.
> Da wären hier bestimmt ruckzuck 1000€ in der Kasse.
> Er hat schon einen Ersatz von jemanden unten gespendet bekommen.
> Nicht neu, nicht schön aber geht wohl auch damit.


Alles klar   
Dann drück ich die Daumen das die im Boot bleibt.


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Alles klar
> Dann drück ich die Daumen das die im Boot bleibt.


Ich glaub der hält das Ding so fest und geht damit sogar ins Bett.


----------



## Bertone (3. Dezember 2022)

Er soll das machen wie allgemein üblich auf Offshore-Booten. Dünne stabile Leine um Rute und Rollenfuß ordentlich verknotet (Karabiner geht auch) und im Boot stabil befestigt (die Leine), dann kann er beruhigt drauf los angeln und ist nicht vornehmlich damit beschäftigt sich Sorgen, um die Ausrüstung zu machen.


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Macht da aber niemand so mit dem festbinden.
Das wäre dann die größte Lachnummer.
Ist doch jetzt schon Dorfgespräch und alle witzeln.
Sicher haben nicht viele Leute Mitleid , halten ihn eher für einen Trottel.
Das ist gemein aber man hat eben nicht nur Freunde.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Dezember 2022)

Bertone schrieb:


> Dünne stabile Leine um Rute und Rollenfuß ordentlich verknotet (Karabiner geht auch)


Ich habe das sogar schon beim Schleppangeln gemacht, damals hatte ich so schlechte Rutenhalter, so das ich immer Angst haben musste diese gehen mitsamt Rute über Bord.
Brauche ich heute nicht mehr, dank vernünftiger Rutenhalter.
Was ich aber immer noch anbinde, sind meine Wallerruten.
Die werden auf den Steg gelegt, dann ein Expandergummi um den Rollenfuß, am Steg eingehakt und ich muss mir keine Sorgen mehr machen.
Bissanzeige ist dann, wenn die Rute auf dem Steg anfängt zu scheppern.

Jürgen


----------



## Bertone (3. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ohnehin bereits gewitzelt wird, dann ist doch schon egal. Und wenn sie ihn gar für einen Trottel halten, dann erst recht.
Außerdem: Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.

Er kann es doch auch nur solange machen, bis er mit dem neuen Gerät vertraut ist und sich an die neue Art zu angeln gewöhnt hat.


----------



## Bertone (3. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was ich aber immer noch anbinde, sind meine Wallerruten.


He he, jup, sehr vernünftig. Mir sind mal an ein und derselben Stelle innerhalb von 2 Wochen sehr zeitig im Frühjahr und bei 12° Wassertemperatur jeweils eine Wallerrute beim Biss trotz stabilem Rutenhalter (Ufer) ins Wasser gerissen worden. Die 2te konnte ich im Mondlicht mit Hechtsprung im Parka gerade noch erwischen( hatte zuvor noch nie so gefroren wie danach), die andere 2 Jahre später beim Bootsangeln in entsprechendem Zustand wieder gefunden. Manchmal läuft es halt dumm.
Und: der arme Kerl hat sich einfach zu sehr gefreut und wollte alles besonders richtig machen, meist ein gutes Rezept für ein Desaster.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist überhaupt nicht ekelhaft
> Ich rechne mit nix...


Respekt, haste ne Idee von der Wassertemperatur?
Meine flachen Gewässer sind schon lange unter 8°c, beim Kollegen am Baggersee haben die auf Angeltiefe noch 10°c, letztes WE sogar noch 12°c und da läufts auch noch.

Viel Erfolg, Grüße


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Dezember 2022)

Grade 2 stunden erfolglos gegen eisiges ostwind angeworfen. Viel tüdel auf der rolle und nen grossen Zweiteiler verloren.
Ich bin einfach kein Wintermensch. 10 grad, drunter solls nicht. Gleich is der glühwein warm ...


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Bertone schrieb:


> Wenn ohnehin bereits gewitzelt wird, dann ist doch schon egal. Und wenn sie ihn gar für einen Trottel halten, dann erst recht.
> Außerdem: Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.
> 
> Er kann es doch auch nur solange machen, bis er mit dem neuen Gerät vertraut ist und sich an die neue Art zu angeln gewöhnt hat.


Ach ja, ich finde den  nicht doof oder so, ich hab den gerne.
Der kann auch ne Rute fest halten. Hat einfach nur Pech gehabt auf ganzer Linie der arme.
Und seine Schnattertante musste natürlich gleich "Waslos?" mit Ihrer blöden Kiste alle informieren.


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Grade 2 stunden erfolglos gegen eisiges ostwind angeworfen. Viel tüdel auf der rolle und nen grossen Zweiteiler verloren.
> Ich bin einfach kein Wintermensch. 10 grad, drunter solls nicht. Gleich is der glühwein warm ...


Schade dass er weg ist.
Musst Dir eben einen neuen kneten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Respekt, haste ne Idee von der Wassertemperatur?
> Meine Flachen Gewässer sind schon lange unter 8°c, beim Kollegen am Baggersee haben die auf Angeltiefe noch 10°c, letztes WE sogar noch 12°c und da läufts auch noch.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Grüße


Ne kein Plan. War aber auch um 12 schon wieder weg. Alter ging gar nicht. Fing dann noch an zu schneien und dann dieser eisige Ostwind direkt ins Gesicht. Bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß  

Ich hab kein Problem mit Kälte, aber dieses Nasse dazu und dann noch Wind ins Gesicht? Ne danke, dann lieber auf die Couch.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich bisher keine richtige Thermokleidung habe...ziehe mir immer notdürftig einfach mehrere Schichten an, aber das ist halt nicht winddicht und isoliert nicht richtig. Das macht das Ganze nicht besser. Für meine Session mitte Dezember, hab ab 19. Urlaub bis Neujahr, leg ich mir auf jeden Fall nen Thermoanzug zu. Der Trakker Core 3 Piece wirds werden


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Geht mal zum Huchen an die Iller im Februar.
Das ist mal richtig arschkalt , und fast nur dann kommen die Dicken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2022)

Wie gesagt, mit den richtigen Klamotten ist das mit Sicherheit sehr gut auszuhalten


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Geht auch mit der SchafWollZwiebel und Goretex Überzieher.
Mit Neopren konnte ich mich nie so richtig anfreunden .
Stinkt innen sehr schnell nach pi**e ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2022)

zulu schrieb:


> Stinkt innen sehr schnell nach pi**e ihr wisst schon.



Als Inkontinenzhose aber doch wenigstens schön dicht und tropft nix raus.


----------



## zulu (3. Dezember 2022)

Es ist der AngstSchweiß der FreudenSchweiß 
kommt über die Haut 
setzt sich im Material  fest auch wenn man komplett ausgepinkelt ist


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2022)

Spinnen ist aufgrund der Bewegung schonmal grundsätzlich was anderes als lange Ansitze


----------



## Aalzheimer (3. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ne kein Plan. War aber auch um 12 schon wieder weg. Alter ging gar nicht. Fing dann noch an zu schneien und dann dieser eisige Ostwind direkt ins Gesicht. Bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß


Das MiMiMi auch stark in Dir ist junger Padawan


----------



## Minimax (3. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> leg ich mir auf jeden Fall nen Thermoanzug zu


Eine gute Entscheidung.  Schöner dicker Thermoanzug mit der richtigen Unterwäsche und Fusszeugs ist echt ein Gamechanger bzw. macht mir das Ansitzen in der Kälte überhaupt erst möglich.
Hg
Mimimimax (dazu steh ich)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2022)

Unterschätzen die meisten halt, Spinnfischen kann ich auch bei -20 ohne zu frieren. Wenn man aber nur sitzt ist das was ganz anderes


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Unterschätzen die meisten halt, Spinnfischen kann ich auch bei -20 ohne zu frieren. Wenn man aber nur sitzt ist das was ganz anderes


Heut bei -2 Grad die Ringe eingefroren.


----------



## feko (3. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Unterschätzen die meisten halt, Spinnfischen kann ich auch bei -20 ohne zu frieren. Wenn man aber nur sitzt ist das was ganz anderes


Leider friert halt Schnur und Rolle ein


----------



## feko (3. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Heut bei -2 Grad die Ringe eingefroren.


Passiert sogar bei Null Grad.


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Passiert sogar bei Null Grad.


So isses, zusätzlich noch die Steckverbindung fest.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Heut bei -2 Grad die Ringe eingefroren.





feko schrieb:


> Leider friert halt Schnur und Rolle ein


Schon klar Leute...das war nur um es zu verdeutlichen


----------



## feko (3. Dezember 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> So isses, zusätzlich noch die Steckverbindung fest.


Bei frost ist angeln einfach kein angeln
Ob ansitz oder aktiv.
Es klemmt in den ringen oder im getriebe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2022)

Wenns trocken ist geht, aber sobald die Luft nur etwas zu feucht ist friert halt Schnur/Ringe ein. Ansonsten, mit der richtigen Kleidung, ist das sogar sehr geil.

Ich werd mal von dem Thermoanzug berichten wenn ich ihn habe. Spätestens also am 20.12


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Bei frost ist angeln einfach kein angeln


Na ja, Besatzforellen sind gekommen und ich brauch noch so 3 bis 5 zum Räuchern. Weihnachten steht vor der Tür.


----------



## Astacus74 (3. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mimimimax (dazu steh ich)



Nicht nur du, wenn du Ansitzt und die Kälte langsam die Beine hochkriecht, ist das nicht schön 
z.B. letztes Jahr beim Quappenansitz ich sitz schön eingemummelt und dann kommt da so eine nette kalte 
(gefühlte -10°) Nebelbank auf mich zu und eine halbe Stunde später saß ich wieder vorm Kaminofen,
war doch angenehmer.
Oder wenn die Finger vor Kälte steif werden und andere Körperteile sich nach innen verziehen ann geh ich auch wieder nach Haus. 

Was anderes ist trockne Kälte da macht dann auch das Eisangeln Spaß aber das wird es hier wohl nicht mehr geben



Gruß Frank


----------



## yukonjack (3. Dezember 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Nicht nur du, wenn du Ansitzt und die Kälte langsam die Beine hochkriecht, ist das nicht schön
> z.B. letztes Jahr beim Quappenansitz ich sitz schön eingemummelt und dann kommt da so eine nette kalte
> (gefühlte -10°) Nebelbank auf mich zu und eine halbe Stunde später saß ich wieder vorm Kaminofen,
> war doch angenehmer.
> ...


Sagte doch Otto Waalkes schon : der Januar mit Frost und Reif macht leider nur die Finger steif


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2022)

Immerhin,





Back-up-Rute kann was.

Lol


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (3. Dezember 2022)

Da ist er wieder, der mit dem Hecht tanzt


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2022)

Joar, insgesamt jetzt drei Spotwechsel später, am ersten klaut mir der Ostwind locker 20m Wurfweite, die ich da schon brauche, am zweiten beim runterschleichen der Uferböschung schön auf die Fresse gelegt. Weggerutscht und als ichs merke schon beide Füße in der Luft. Zum Glück aber auf dem Weg nach unten noch schnell die Rute irgendwo in den Uferbewuchs geschubst und den Sturz mit den Armen gebremst. Kollege hatte sich genau bei sonner Aktion mal das Steißbein gebrochen. 
Weitere Bisse - keine.
Macht trotz eisigem Wind aber richtig Bock und ich nehme mir noch 2h oder so, setze einmal mit dem Auto um und probieren nochmal einen anderen Bereich, wo ich erstens keine Wurfweite brauche und wahrscheinlich sogar etwas Windschatten habe...

Grüße


----------



## Guinst (3. Dezember 2022)

Wie ziehst du dich an bei dem Wetter?
Ich hab so gut wie nix sinnvolles, außer langer Unterwäsche.
Geht zwar ein paar Stunden mit 2 Paar Socken, normale Gummistiefel, lange Unterhose, normale Hose, langes Unterhemd, T-Shirt, Hoody, normale wärmere Jacke + Schal aber richtig Bock macht es nicht.
Benutzt du Handschuhe?


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich im Winter Nachts auf Quappe ansitze, hat sich bei mir folgendes Zwiebelschalen-Prinzip bewährt: Lange Merino-Unterwäsche, darüber Thermo-Fleece Hose und - pullover sowie - weste, darüber eine Schnee-Thermohose, als letzte Schicht einen Funktionsparka aus dem Jagdbereich. 

An den Füßen zwei Paar warme Trecking - Socken und Thermostiefel. Als Handschuhe welche aus der Tiefkühl-Lagerhalle. 

Mit dieser Bekleidung habe ich bisher noch nie gefroren! 
Als Schnur verwende ich im Winter ausschließlich Mono.


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2022)

Jo, was Hände angeht bin ich ne Pussy und ab etwa 7°c mit fingerfreien Handschuhen unterwegs, müssen nicht dick sein, teils hatte ich nur ganz dünne Stoffteile (aktuell aber die Westin Fleece Teile), ist aber trotzdem Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Dann trage ich Snowboardhose, Winterjacke, dicker Pulli, Schaal und natürlich Mütze. Wenn's richtig kalt ist auch schonmal lange Unterhose (selten) oder Rolli statt T-Shirt unterm Pullover.
Schuhe nach Bedarf, am liebsten s3 Sicherheitsschuhe, dann Wanderschuhe und zuletzt Gummi- oder jetzt gerade Watstiefel.
Kälte an sich macht mir aber wenig aus.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2022)

Tja,
	

		
			
		

		
	






Falls sich jemand fragt warum ich kaum kleine Köder verwende.

15er Gummi ohne Stinger, Pike um die 40cm...


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Zum Glück aber auf dem Weg nach unten noch schnell die Rute irgendwo in den Uferbewuchs geschubst


Geil. 
Unser Angelhirn ist auf Ruten Rettung konditioniert. 
Körper kommt immer an zweiter Stelle. 
Zum Glück innerhalb von Millisekunden.


----------



## Guinst (3. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin nur 2-3x im Jahr bei Temperaturen unter 5° unterwegs. Wenn überhaupt. Irgendwie sträubt es mich dafür extra Zeugs zu besorgen.
Ich mache dann gerne Spot - Hopping, durch die Aufwärmphasen im Auto geht es ganz gut, mehr als eine Stunde durchangeln schaffe ich nicht.
Das ist aber hauptsächlich wegen der Hände/Finger. Ich trage keine Handschuhe.


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2022)

Also mir sind tatsächlich -5°c ohne Regen oder Wind lieber als 25°c.

War weiter nix, mache jetzt Feierabend


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2022)

Bin auch grad reingekommen. Zu dritt gab es einen Barsch von Anfang 40 und ich hatte noch nen endfuffziger Zander. Zwei, drei Bisse hatte ich noch, aber seeeeeehr verhalten. Trotzdem ist es ein nettes angeln gewesen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Geil.
> Unser Angelhirn ist auf Ruten Rettung konditioniert.
> Körper kommt immer an zweiter Stelle.
> Zum Glück innerhalb von Millisekunden.



Kenne ich - bin dieses Jahr mal im Noch-Stockdunklen in ein neues, mir bislang unbekanntes Biberloch eingefädelt. War Laub drin und drüber, darum per Kopflampe nicht zu erkennen.

Da ging es schlagartig mit dem rechten Bein bis übers Knie abwärts. Zum Glück nichts gebrochen, verstaucht etc.

Genauso schlagartig habe ich automatisch meine schöne Spinnrute mit dem rechten Arm in die Höhe gereckt - der fiel dann beim Gerippe-Abfangen sozusagen aus.

Das haben das linke Knie und der linke Arm übernommen - letzterer, nachdem er den mit ihm transportierten Kescher reflexartig weggeschleudert hat.

Und die Rute hat nichts abbekommen. Muss echt seltsam ausgesehen haben - alles am Boden, aber Kombo oben.

"Dank" Taschenaufschlag-Boxengerassel, Kescherwegschleuder-Aufschlagspolter und Kopflampen-Weißlicht-Aufswasserfalldisco war der nahe Spot dann gleich mal umfassend totgescheucht.

Den verantwortlichen Schadnager habe ich in die Hölle gewünscht. Und hoffe bis heute, dass er dort - von piesackenden Dämonen aufs Rad geflochten - bis in alle Ewigkeit bis zur Unkenntlichkeit röstet.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Diese Biberlöcher halte ich für weitaus gefährlicher als steile Böschungen und grob geschüttete Steinpackungen.
Weil man sie nicht (immer) *sehen kann.*
Deshalb sind sie auch so hinterhältig, Fallgruben eben. In den anderen Fällen (!) kann sich das Hirn quasi auf den Sturz vorbereiten weil es die Gefahr vorher schon erkannt hat. 
Glücklicherweise nutzen die Biber die Löcher über einen längeren Zeitraum und bauen nicht ständig neue, mit der Zeit weiß man, wo die sind, meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Dezember 2022)

Etwas weniger wind heute, also nochmal raus.
Hatte grade zwei stupser und schau ins recht klare wasser und zu meiner allergrössten überraschung schwimmt da ein zander dem wobbler nach. Das wars dann aber auch. Liess sich nicht mehr blicken. Noch nen zweiteiler verloren, fertig für heut.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Dezember 2022)

Ach ja: rute immer auf der Wasserseite tragen, nie auf der Hangseite. Spart geld beim abrutschen. Und spitze immer nach hinten.


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Dezember 2022)

Ich war heute auch noch mal zu zweit für zwei Stunden am Kanal ander gliechen Stelle wie letzte Woche. Heute gab es allerdings nur drei Biss von denen leider keiner raus kam. Allerdings bissen dafür die Hänger mal wieder ausgezeichnet und es konnten ca. 2,5 Fahrräder gelandet werden.

Vielleicht sollte ich im Winter doch lieber als Schrotthändler anfangen statt auf Fische zu angeln oder wieder auf Hechte am See den dort gibt es auch keine komischen Beifänge.

An alle die noch der kälte trotzen ein dickes Petri.


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Eben vom Weiher zurück, dick eingemummelt war es trotz eisigem Wind angenehm. Und menschenleer, ungewöhnlich für Sonntag. 

Einen Anstupser gab es aber ich habe den leisen Verdacht, dass hier kein Zielfisch gestupst hat....das Bild ist nicht gestellt, genauso kam der Wurm aus dem Wasser.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eben vom Weiher zurück, dick eingemummelt war es trotz eisigem Wind angenehm. Und menschenleer, ungewöhnlich für Sonntag.
> 
> Einen Anstupser gab es aber ich habe den leisen Verdacht, dass hier kein Zielfisch gestupst hat....das Bild ist nicht gestellt, genauso kam der Wurm aus dem Wasser.
> 
> ...


Deine Montage sieht interessant aus könntest du nem spinnfisch Anfänger mal ein Foto samt Vorfach machen? 

Gruß Max


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Kann ich später machen. Das ist aber nichts Aufregendes, einfach ein Chebu-Blei mit Offset Haken, weil es hier super flach und voller Dreck ist.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann ich später machen. Das ist aber nichts Aufregendes, einfach ein Chebu-Blei mit Offset Haken, weil es hier super flach und voller Dreck ist.


Nichts aufregendes ist genau mein Stil


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt 
Kein gutes Licht mehr aber ich denke, man kann alle Einzelteile erkennen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

Tipp topp danke


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> Bei Regen zieh ich mich immer nackig aus und nach dem Regen hab ich dann trockene Sachen.


deshalb hast Du wohl auch immer Deine Ruhe  , dem Anblick will sich keiner aussetzen


----------



## zokker (4. Dezember 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> deshalb hast Du wohl auch immer Deine Ruhe  , dem Anblick will sich keiner aussetzen


ab 50 sollte man sich nur noch ausziehen wenn man alleine ist ... außer am FKK natürlich, aber das haben wir ja hier überall


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eines der wenigen rigs zu dem ich absolut nullkommanix vetrauen habe. Diese langen basswürmer. Den trau ich gar nix zu.


Es wäre mir eine freude mal jemanden damit fischen und fangen zu sehen. Sonst wandern die 2 handvoll irgendwann nahezu ungefischt in die erbmasse.


Mescalero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425728


----------



## Mescalero (4. Dezember 2022)

Eisenkneter 
Was ist das für ein seltsames Zitat? Ich habe das jedenfalls nie geschrieben.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eisenkneter
> Was ist das für ein seltsames Zitat? Ich habe das jedenfalls nie geschrieben.


Gut das nicht nur ich mich darüber wundere wenn man drauf drückt kommt man bei dem ersten Post von dir heute mittag raus


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Es wäre mir eine freude mal jemanden damit fischen und fangen zu sehen. Sonst wandern die 2 handvoll irgendwann nahezu ungefischt in die erbmasse.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eisenkneter
> Was ist das für ein seltsames Zitat? Ich habe das jedenfalls nie geschrieben.


Ohje, ist zwar offtopic aber ich muss hier wohl aufklären. Ganz einfach: ich bin zu blöd zum zitieren.
Der text ist von mir und bezieht sich auf den schwarzen gummiwurm. Warum das als zitat gekennzeichnet ist versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425763


Super, du hast vor 10 Jahren mit Gummiwurm einen kleinen Fisch gefangen!
Etwa genauso sieht meine Bilanz damit aus.
Ich versteh das jetzt mal als Bestätigung

Duck und wech.


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Super, du hast vor 10 Jahren mit Gummiwurm einen kleinen Fisch gefangen!


Ich wusste, dass das kommt 

Da waren schon ein paar mehr dabei. Vertikal, am C/T Rig, am Jig.
Das Bild ist vom ersten Zander auf diesen Köder. An dem Tag hab ich auf den Köder auch noch 3 weitere Zander gefangen.

Die Würmchen funktionieren sehr gut auf Zander und Barsch. Lang und kurz.
Auch auf großen Fisch 








Und das lange Basswürmchen hat vertikal schon ordentlich abgeräumt.
Und jetzt sach nich, das is n schnöder Twister.


----------



## bic zip (5. Dezember 2022)

.


----------



## Mescalero (5. Dezember 2022)

Ein paar Fische hatte ich auch schon, keine Riesen und keine großen Mengen aber Barsch und Hecht beißen da schon rein.

Zander offenbar auch, wie hanzz zeigt. Die hatte ich noch nicht, mit Zandern tue ich mich sowieso schwer.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Schuhe nach Bedarf, am liebsten s3 Sicherheitsschuhe, dann Wanderschuhe und zuletzt Gummi- oder jetzt gerade Watstiefel...



Heute - Snowboots - yeah




Knapp über Null bei anhaltendem Schneeregen, aber dafür kein nennenswerter Wind.
Perfekte Bedingungen um es auf Rutenspitzen zu probieren.  

Grüße


----------



## Vanner (5. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Perfekte Bedingungen um es auf Rutenspitzen zu probieren.



Dann mal Petri Heil, hoffe du hast Erfolg.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (5. Dezember 2022)

Petri Heil du bist echt hartgesotten mein lieber oder sollte ich lieber Positiv Bekloppt sagen.  Respekt.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2022)

Also ich bin echt nicht dieser Belagerungsangler, nach 15, 20, spätestens 30 Minuten weiß ich doch, dass da gerade kein williger Hecht steht.  
Bin mal für ne Weile etwas weiter gegangen...


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

Joar, schon ne knappe Stunde Zuhause, gab weder Hecht noch Rutenspitze.
Ich kapier die Stelle auch nicht, wenn's da läuft dann eskaliert es oft richtig, aber da ist irgendwie auch über Wochen möglich nix zu fangen.

Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin heute auch noch mal See große Gummis schmeißen. Gucken ob noch was kommt, erste Stunde war noch nix.


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch noch mal See große Gummis schmeißen. Gucken ob noch was kommt, erste Stunde wa*r noch nix.*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425852


Ja, kann man gut erkennen auf dem Bild


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich helfe Mal ein bisschen


----------



## Luis2811 (6. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich helfe Mal ein bisschen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube mein Handy ist Fototechnisch nicht sooooo gut. Vielleicht kann man da etwas anders einstellen, mal sehen.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein Handy ist Fototechnisch nicht sooooo gut. Vielleicht kann man da etwas anders einstellen, mal sehen.


Blitz?


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Dezember 2022)

Feierabend. Kleines bisschen kalt war es. Fisch gab  nicht. Also fast wie immer, letzte Zeit.


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2022)

Da aus der Rheinsession mit Rheinangler leider nichts geworden ist (aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben) und ich doch noch ein Stündchen Zeit gefunden hab, bin ich kurzfristig mal größere Köder werfen gegangen. Leider hab ich die Scale vergessen. Der wird den Meter gehabt haben -und ein ordentliches Rückgrat hatte die Dame 








Groetjes
David


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

Mega nice, Petri
Ist das nen regular oder magnum Bulli?


----------



## daci7 (6. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Mega nice, Petri
> Ist das nen regular oder magnum Bulli?


Ist ein Nachbau, glaub ich. Spielt eher in der Liga vom Regular.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> kurzfristig mal größere Köder werfen gegangen


Plan gemacht, hat gekracht. 
Geil. 
Dickes Petri.


----------



## DenizJP (7. Dezember 2022)

Buuuu!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

Nicht so sparsam. 
Mach ruhig 'nen ganzen Köder ran auch wenn se teuer sind....


----------



## Mescalero (7. Dezember 2022)

Gestern war ich auch den Räubern auf der Spur und bin zwei Stunden bei knapp über Null und Nieselregen am Bach gewesen. Es hat sich aber gelohnt: sechsmal Hecht zwischen gut 60 und 72 cm und ein Barsch von etwas über 20. Alles auf 4" Easy Shiner.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2022)

Hab heut Abend nochmal ne ü90er Hecht-Granate beim Zanderwobbeln gefangen, voll geil! Besonders auf die leichte Zanderrute extrem lecker!
Bild folgt - waren zu zwei unterwegs 
Groetjes
David


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2022)

Hier Foddo:




Geiles Gerät 
... und natürlich ein toller Fisch.


----------



## Luis2811 (8. Dezember 2022)

Ich war heute auch noch wieder unterwegs und kurz vor Schluss gab es dann nach einem Fehlbiss noch einen 74cm Hecht. Gebissen hat er auf den Wichtel Gufi von letzten Jahr ein weißen Kopyto in 20cm.


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Dezember 2022)

Ich war gestern Abend auch spontan zu späterer Stunde noch am Rhein unterwegs. Zu zweit hatten wir 5 Zander Bisse und konnten zwei Fische verhaften. Einer wurde entnommen und war randvoll mit kleinen Ukels und Rotaugen. War zwar frisch draußen aber unterhaltsam und erfolgreich. So soll´s sein.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend auch spontan zu späterer Stunde noch am Rhein unterwegs. Zu zweit hatten wir 5 Zander Bisse und konnten zwei Fische verhaften. Einer wurde entnommen und war randvoll mit kleinen Ukels und Rotaugen. War zwar frisch draußen aber unterhaltsam und erfolgreich. So soll´s sein.


Grüss Dich und Petri! 
Kannst Du die Länge der Beutefische ca. bitte mal mitteilen? 
Interessant noch die Größe des Zanders... 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Grüss Dich und Petri!
> Kannst Du die Länge der Beutefische ca. bitte mal mitteilen?
> Interessant noch die Größe des Zanders...
> 
> R. S.


Der Zander war Endfünfziger.. habe nicht genau nachgemessen. Die Fischchen waren auffallend / überraschend klein. Zwischen ca. 4-9cm. Vermutlich war an der Stelle (es grenzte ein relativ großer sehr ruhiger Stillwasserbereich an) einfach ein gutes Weißfisch- / Jungfischaufkommen. Ist auf jeden Fall lange her, dass ich einen Rheinzander gefangen habe, der den Bauch ausschließlich mit den typischen Zanderköderfischen voll hatte. Ich wüsste nicht wo ich die im Rhein überhaupt noch gezielt fangen soll - 30 Grundeln auf ein kleines Weissfischchen ist eher normal beim Köderfischfang. Das können die Zander auf jeden Fall besser als ich.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Dezember 2022)

Danke Dir! 

Das mit den kleinen Fischchen und kleinen Garnelen hatte ich mal im Winter bei einem Zander etwa gleicher Länge an der Weser. 
Der war voll mit kleinen, durchsichtigen Krabben... 
Nehmen wohl das, was ausreichend da is. 

Petri. 
R. S.


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall lange her, dass ich einen Rheinzander gefangen habe, der den Bauch ausschließlich mit den typischen Zanderköderfischen voll hatte.


Der Junge war oldskool. Oder er macht sich nix aus Einwanderern.


----------



## silverfish (9. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Der war voll mit kleinen, durchsichtigen Krabben...


Das ist ja die Baby und Jugendnahrung der Zander. Wo diese kleinen Krebstierchen nicht vorkommen , wird es nix mit Zanderbrut.


----------



## daci7 (9. Dezember 2022)

Mist. Ringe frieren ein und bisher nu Kinderstube.
Aber immerhin Fisch!


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Petri ! Respekt zur Session .


----------



## Waidbruder (10. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Baby und Jugendnahrung der Zander. Wo diese kleinen Krebstierchen nicht vorkommen , wird es nix mit Zanderbrut.


Aber die sind doch auch ne invasive Art, oder? Also sind die Minizander früher auch ohne die Dinger grossgeworden, und bekanntlich nicht schlechter als heute!


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

*Zander *sind auch ne invasive Art.


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2022)

Na das wird ein Spaß, wenn mich heute etwas rettet, dann das klare Wasser.
Die ganze Saison über war's nicht so klar, heißt zumindest werden viele Fische den Köder sehen.
Frage ist ob sie zu bewegen sind...


Los geht's


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Dezember 2022)

Da drücke ich mal ganz feste die Daumen.  Respekt, wer bei den Temperaturen mit einem Boot aufs Wasser geht.


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich kotze 





Das ist das Ding wo mein Köderretter drin hängt


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Kannst du das Hinterrad ausbauen? Ich brauche noch eins für den Angel-Piaggio.


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Moped ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Irgend ein Roller anscheinend.


----------



## Vanner (10. Dezember 2022)

Jup Motorroller.


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Ha, ich kann sogar das Piaggio Logo erkennen!


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

Par Stunden Arbeit und das Ding läuft wieder


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (10. Dezember 2022)

Klarer Fall für den Trödeltrupp


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2022)

So. 3 h zu zweit auf Boot. 3 Hechte. 60 - 90 cm. 2 Fehlbisse. Kalter Saisonabschluss, ab morgen dürfte erstmal nichts mehr gehen.
Aber war heute nicht nur kühl, sondern auch cool.


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2022)

Jaaa man
Ich habe ernsthaft beim zweiten Versuch geschafft ne Lassoschlaufe aus dem Ankerseil drum zu werfen.
Bzw. um den Einkaufswagen, von dem ich nix wusste, der aber damit verwachsen war.
Reichte dann mit dem letzten Zentimeter bis ans Ufer.
Sogar mein Shad ist noch da. 








Wer wollte jetzt das Hinterrad?


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2022)

Heute mal über Tag. Bis jetzt noch kein Biss.

￼


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jaaa man
> Ich habe ernsthaft beim zweiten Versuch geschafft ne Lassoschlaufe aus dem Ankerseil drum zu werfen.
> Bzw. um den Einkaufswagen, von dem ich nix wusste, der aber damit verwachsen war.
> Reichte dann mit dem letzten Zentimeter bis ans Ufer.
> ...


Petri, das ist ja mal ne fette Beute


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ha, ich kann sogar das Piaggio Logo erkennen!


Aha, also deine Vespa da unten............


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jaaa man
> Ich habe ernsthaft beim zweiten Versuch geschafft ne Lassoschlaufe aus dem Ankerseil drum zu werfen.
> Bzw. um den Einkaufswagen, von dem ich nix wusste, der aber damit verwachsen war.
> Reichte dann mit dem letzten Zentimeter bis ans Ufer.
> Sogar mein Shad ist noch da.



Krass - so einen zähen Sitzbankhänger hat man nicht alle Tage.

Petri zur Bergung! Sieht nach echtem Kraftakt aus.


----------



## Luis2811 (10. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jaaa man
> Ich habe ernsthaft beim zweiten Versuch geschafft ne Lassoschlaufe aus dem Ankerseil drum zu werfen.
> Bzw. um den Einkaufswagen, von dem ich nix wusste, der aber damit verwachsen war.
> Reichte dann mit dem letzten Zentimeter bis ans Ufer.
> ...



Petri zu dem schönen Fang.
Hat das Gefährt den noch TÜV?


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2022)

Sonne scheint, kein wind, 2 grad und sogar fisch. Was willste mehr.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

Und ab geht's


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Petri Heil und viel Erfolg Max !


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jaaa man
> Ich habe ernsthaft beim zweiten Versuch geschafft ne Lassoschlaufe aus dem Ankerseil drum zu werfen.
> Bzw. um den Einkaufswagen, von dem ich nix wusste, der aber damit verwachsen war.
> Reichte dann mit dem letzten Zentimeter bis ans Ufer.
> ...


Du steckst mehr aufwand ins köderretten als ich ins  angeln.
Respekt


----------



## DenizJP (10. Dezember 2022)

Gestern in Höchst unterwegs gewesen..

wie befürchtet sind in erster Linie die kleinen Strolche aktiv und unterwegs...

3 weitere in derselben Größenordnung sind ausgestiegen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

Vierte Stelle vierter Abriss. Mir reicht es für heute Ich fahr jetzt heim mach mir ein Bier auf und setz mich an den Kachelofen.


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2022)

So, zurück am Anleger. 18,6km ohne Biss, hätte mich auch gewundert.
Trotzdem richtig geiler Tag.


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Vierte Stelle vierter Abriss. Mir reicht es für heute Ich fahr jetzt heim mach mir ein Bier auf und setz mich an den Kachelofen.


Ein Hänger ist ein mehr oder weniger festes  verlustreiches Hindernis im Wasser. 
Oder eine blamable Situation .
Da gilt es vorzubeugen !
Steirische Kürbiskerne sind super.


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich überlege hart doch noch los zu machen heut Abend... wahrscheinlich für wenig Aktivität, aber die Chance auf nen dicken! Allerdings friert der Altarm gradr zu ... könnte also auch für Nüppes sein


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2022)

Mein Respekt  und Chapeau an alle die jetzt noch am Wasser sind oder erst losziehen.
Bei mir glüht der Ofen, ein zimmerwarmer Ardbeg An Oa, Hund schläft auf meine Füssen.
Keine 10 Pferde ....
Holt was raus, ihr habts euch verdient.


----------



## DenizJP (10. Dezember 2022)

Grad paar von Grundeln abgefressene Keitech GuFis aussortiert.

da fiel mir ein.... eigentlich können wir dankbar sein ^^

Japan kennt ja auch die Aal-Grundel (_*Odontamblyopus lacepedii)*_
eine lokale Delikatesse


----------



## Doanafischer (10. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Japan kennt ja auch die Aal-Grundel (_*Odontamblyopus lacepedii)*_
> eine lokale Delikatesse
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426151



Is ja ekelhaft! 

Die Dinger sehen aus, wie aus einem schlechten Tele5 Film


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2022)

Ist ja klar dass die das wieder als Delikatesse ansehen, warum bin ich nur nicht verwundert. 
Immerhin wird der Kopf in dem Fall nicht roh mit gegessen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (10. Dezember 2022)

So Arsch warm, Bier getrunken noch bisschen mit den Jungs auf der Couch abhängen. Das nächste mal hau ich zwei köfis rein und hock mich in zweiundzwölfzig Decken gewickelt daneben Scheixx Spinfischen


----------



## daci7 (10. Dezember 2022)

20min da und schon einen guten Fisch im drill verloren, weil ich mein Dropnet auspacken musste. Wahrscheinlich der einzige biss der Nacht. Toll.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Gestern in Höchst unterwegs gewesen..
> 
> wie befürchtet sind in erster Linie die kleinen Strolche aktiv und unterwegs...
> 
> ...


Strolche


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Dezember 2022)

Ohne Bild...
Es beginnt, zuzufrieren. Ich hab in der letzten Zeit Klasse gefangen. Irgendwann ist auch Mal gut. Jetzt den Kofferraum ausgeräumt und ohne Gerödel am Wasser gewesen. Schauen, mit anderen Anglern schnacken. 
Der Eisvogel ist noch da. Die Möwen balgen sich mit den Enten. Kaum Fischaktivität zu sehen, aber Futterfisch ist da. Der Kollege senkt sich ein paar Köfis, Güster, Plötze, Barsch und Kaulbarsch im Netz. 
Trotzdem, langsam kehrt Winterruhe ein. 
Bis auf absehbare Zeit Dauerfrost. Kamin und Sofa locken mehr als kalte Füße und halberfrorene Finger. Und, es hat alles seine Zeit....


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Dezember 2022)

Ja, eingefrorene Rutenringe machen eben keinen Spaß... Habe meine Fangstatistiken ausgefüllt und an den Verein geschickt. Anglerisch ist bei mir jetzt Ruhe eingekehrt.


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ja, eingefrorene Rutenringe machen eben keinen Spaß... Habe meine Fangstatistiken ausgefüllt und an den Verein geschickt. Anglerisch ist bei mir jetzt Ruhe eingekehrt.


Zu den Mysterien der Tackle-Industrie gehört, dass sie mittlerweile jeden Gummifisch schon 3 Mal erfunden haben, und immer wieder alte Hüte als ultimatives neues Zeugs unter das Volk bringen. Aber echte Verbesserungen, wie beheizte Rutenringe, die gibt es nicht...


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem  Alles schief ging was schief gehen konnte bin ich jetzt angeln am Wasser. 
Erst motor defekt, dann sagte der heimbringer, die volle Batterie reicht nicht bis zur erwünschten angelstelle,  dennoch versucht wie weit es geht. Nach ca. 40 Minuten umgedreht. Jetzt sitze ich mitten in einem Dorf (in dem mich viele kennen) am anlegeplatz und hoffe das ich meine Ruhe habe. Die angelstelle war die allerletzte Wahl. Zugig wie sau, zu viele Leute die stören könnten. Feuerstelle 50 Meter vom Wasser entfernt und Quappen habe ich hier auch noch nie gefangen. 
Mal schauen was der Abend bringt. Allen am Wasser ein fettes Petri Heil.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. Dezember 2022)

Fische gab es noch nicht. Aber allein fürs Feuer lohnt es sich draußen zu sein


----------



## Seele (12. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Zu den Mysterien der Tackle-Industrie gehört, dass sie mittlerweile jeden Gummifisch schon 3 Mal erfunden haben, und immer wieder alte Hüte als ultimatives neues Zeugs unter das Volk bringen. Aber echte Verbesserungen, wie beheizte Rutenringe, die gibt es nicht...


Für die beheizbaren Ringe gibt es aber ein Patent und einen beheizbaren Griff hatte ich sogar Mal gebaut.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (12. Dezember 2022)

Heimreise. Leider ohne Fisch aber trotzdem glücklich


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2022)

Ich mach auch - bis der Liter Tee weg ist oder zu viel Eis auf dem Wasser. Letzteres rückt schon näher ...


----------



## Jason (12. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Ich mach auch - bis der Liter Tee weg ist oder zu viel Eis auf dem Wasser. Letzteres rückt schon näher ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann mal warme Grüße aus dem Zwergenland und viel Glück.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2022)

Kollege Bieber versucht gerade nach Hause zu kommen ... leider ist die gegenüberliegende Seite schon komplett gefroren und er muss sich seinen Weg durchs frische Eis bahnen. Klingt ... interessant. Ich hab noch ca 15m frei von meinem ufer aus, Tendenz fallend 
Meine Hoffnungen auf einen Eishecht schwinden langsam ...


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2022)

So, Abbruch. Die Ruten haben mittlerweile auch ein gutes Frosting gekriegt  die Bremse der Nash BP ist auch eingefroren, merk ich grad ... dabei sollte die eigendlich heißlaufen heute. Machste nichts. Trotz allem ist hier ne tolle Stimmung. Gänse jankern im Hintergrund, der Bieber nagt mittlerweile wieder auf der anderen Seite und sonst ist Totenstille, sternenklar und schön frostig.


----------



## silverfish (12. Dezember 2022)

Komm juut nach Hause .


----------



## daci7 (12. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Komm juut nach Hause .


Schon passiert. Häng' mim Arsch schon wieder vorm Kamin


----------



## yukonjack (13. Dezember 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Fische gab es noch nicht. Aber allein fürs Feuer lohnt es sich draußen zu sein


Oh, Holz von zu Hause mitgebracht?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Dezember 2022)

Ja. Habe extra fürs angeln einen "kleinen" Holzvorrat. Die Bäume am Wasser haben nichts im Feuer zu suchen.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich versuche es heute auch noch mal. Leider wieder die selbe Stelle wie gestern. Aber heute ging es einfach nicht anders.


----------



## thanatos (13. Dezember 2022)

ja der See ist zu - leider ist das Eis noch zu dünn , aber nun habe ich mich 
wieder einmal ungewollt als Ungläubigen geoutet - ü 50 % haben an den 
Klimawandel geglaubt und ihren Kahn im Wasser gelassen , na beten ???
zu wem - also ich drücke beide Daumen das es gut geht , sonst schrumpft 
der Verein evt. noch mehr .


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin wieder im warmen Bungalow.
Angeln hat keinen Sinn gemacht. Die Montage sah nach spätestens 10minuten so aus, wie auf dem Gemüsebild. 
Wieder ein Abend ohne Fisch aber dennoch wieder sehr schön. 
Vllt. Schaffe ich ja diese Woche ja nochmal zu meiner favorisierten stelle.


----------



## ado (13. Dezember 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz live, aber ich wollte mein Handy dem Frost nicht länger aussetzen. 
Bei -7 Grad keine Komfortzone mehr muss ich sagen. 
Würde aber mit einem schönen Fisch belohnt. 
Damit beende ich die Ruttensaison, da ich mein persönliches Entnahmelimit erreicht habe.




Mit 52cm nochmal ein 50+ Fisch. Ich hoffe die Kleinen gibt es auch noch.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (14. Dezember 2022)

Wer konnte ahnen das aus angesagten - 5 Grad, - 10 Grad werden? Gerade noch rechtzeitig "gerettet".


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel

Du bist doch ein netter Mensch, hast den Wichumer von Holz befreit, jetzt brauche ich dich nochmal : Kannst du mal am Sonntag den 18.12 vorbeifahren und schauen, ob der Tümpel zugefroren ist? Wollte 19-22.12 eigentlich ne Session machen da die Woche immer gute Plusgrade sind, aber leider ist die jetzige Woche immer Arschkalt und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der Tümpel zu sein wird wenn ich da Montag ankomme...Trotz +6 Grad...Das wird mit Sicherheit bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag dauern bis das Eis weg ist...

Naja das war jetzt kein Aufforderung, aber wenn du ggf. mal da in der Nähe bist kannst du ja mal nen kurzen Blick auf den Tümpel werfen. Evtl isser ja doch frei wenn genug Wind drauf ist


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2022)

Bin nochmal auf Zander raus. Bisher Totentanz... futterfisch steht ganz platt am Grund. Bilder gehn grade nicht ...


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Hol dir bloß keinen Schnupfen...
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rheinangler (14. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin nochmal auf Zander raus. Bisher Totentanz... futterfisch steht ganz platt am Grund. Bilder gehn grade nicht ...


Wo liegt denn die Wassertemperatur aktuell?


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2022)

Temperatur 4,6°C an der Oberfläche. Null Kontakte bisher - andere hauen schon in Sack, ich dreh noch ne Runde.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns in Nordbayern (Mittelfranken) wird es immer winterlicher,  komme dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr raus... Wenn  das so weiterschneit, haben wir bald ne geschlossene Schneeflocke bei Dauerfrost von mindestens - 4 Grad am Tage und - 13 in der Nacht.
Zu krass für nen Quappenansitz...


----------



## Mescalero (14. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt 
Wir sind ja quasi Nachbarn und ab Montag wird es besser. Plus 4°C oder so.

Kennst du den wetterochs.de ? Für unsere Region Vorhersagen, auf die man sich verlassen kann.


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2022)

Abbruch als Schneider. Solls auch mal geben.  War aber richtig schön - mit der Sonne auch nicht zu kalt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2022)

Geiles Motiv!

Der Hintergrund ist aber auch nicht übel


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2022)

Ich befürchte das die Temperatur noch um zwei grad runter geht in den nächsten Tagen… Dann wird es schwerer zu richtigen Zeit an dem richtigen Ort zu sein … Bisse werden träger und die Beißfenster kürzer…
Jetzt hilft nur noch Knoblaucharoma …


----------



## Rheinangler (14. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Abbruch als Schneider. Solls auch mal geben.  War aber richtig schön - mit der Sonne auch nicht zu kalt.
> Anhang anzeigen 426522


Vielleicht werden die erst am späten Nachmittag wach... evtl. schaffe ich heute Abend spontan noch nen Versuch am Rhein. Werde ggfls. berichten..


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2022)

Freitag/Samstag/ Sonntag funktionierte es noch ganz gut…
Kumpel hatte Fr16 / Sa3 / So7 Stück…
Der Sonntag war auch richtig gut, vier Aussteiger, und noch mehr gaaaaanz zaghafte Bisse…
Samstag war er mit Mono unterwegs…Lag es daran das er die Bisse nicht bemerkt hat, oder wollten die nur nicht ist hier die Frage???!!!
Ja !!!! So zaghaft kamen die Bisse und hangen alle ganz vorne…
4/5/6 grad WT gehts immer noch, wie auch die letzten Jahre…


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Dezember 2022)

Rhein W-Temperatur …


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (14. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der mit dem Fisch tanzt
> Wir sind ja quasi Nachbarn und ab Montag wird es besser. Plus 4°C oder so.
> 
> Kennst du den wetterochs.de ? Für unsere Region Vorhersagen, auf die man sich verlassen kann.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr! Na, ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob das dann nächste Woche so wird. Plus 4 Grad in der Nacht wären schon Okay, am Tage das doppelte, wäre auch nicht schlecht.... 
Bin kein Fan von Schnee und Eis sowie zuviel Salz auf den Straßen....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kennst du den wetterochs.de ? Für unsere Region Vorhersagen, auf die man sich verlassen kann.


Und echter Kult obendrein!


----------



## Matthias_R (14. Dezember 2022)

Zu. Nix mit Angeln.


----------



## Mefourlauber (14. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Abbruch als Schneider. Solls auch mal geben.  War aber richtig schön - mit der Sonne auch nicht zu kalt.
> Anhang anzeigen 426522


Ich wollte heute gegen 17.00 h auch los. Scheiss auf vereiste Geflochtene und so….das hätte mich nicht abgehalten, aber die Straße ist spiegelglatt und vor der Haustür konnte ich einen Autounfall ( außer Blech nix passiert) beobachten. Also Glühwein! Schade, ich wollte dem Winter heute ein Schnippchen schlagen und neben der verschneiten Buhne ( ich gehe bei Niedrigpegel am Saum ins Wasser) einen Zander erwobbeln.…


----------



## Mooskugel (14. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mooskugel
> 
> Du bist doch ein netter Mensch, hast den Wichumer von Holz befreit, jetzt brauche ich dich nochmal : Kannst du mal am Sonntag den 18.12 vorbeifahren und schauen, ob der Tümpel zugefroren ist? Wollte 19-22.12 eigentlich ne Session machen da die Woche immer gute Plusgrade sind, aber leider ist die jetzige Woche immer Arschkalt und ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der Tümpel zu sein wird wenn ich da Montag ankomme...Trotz +6 Grad...Das wird mit Sicherheit bis Mittwoch oder Donnerstag dauern bis das Eis weg ist...
> 
> Naja das war jetzt kein Aufforderung, aber wenn du ggf. mal da in der Nähe bist kannst du ja mal nen kurzen Blick auf den Tümpel werfen. Evtl isser ja doch frei wenn genug Wind drauf ist


Sollte möglich sein. 
Ich denke aber die Gewässer sind bis dahin komplett zu.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Sollte möglich sein.
> Ich denke aber die Gewässer sind bis dahin komplett zu.


Also nur wenn du sowieso da zufällig in der Nähe bist, sonst nicht. Fahr auf keinen Fall da einfach nur hin um für mich zu gucken, es sei denn es sind maximal 5km  

Spaß beiseite, bei den Spritpreisen. Meintest du nicht letztes Mal, dass du auch gute 30km fährst pro weg?

Und wegen zufrieren? Ich befürchte es auch...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Dezember 2022)

Mein letzter Angeltag endete am 17 November mit nem 95iger Hecht beim Nachtangeln, Woche zuvor gabs immerhin noch einen 65iger Zander.
Danach nur noch Pleiten Pech und Pannen bei mir..zuerst ganz blöde den "Zeigefinger" Zeh gebrochen. 2 Wochen später hat mir Bekannter mein "Angelauto" kaputt repariert und ist bis heute noch nicht wieder fertig. Jetzt seit 4 Tagen mit Grippe flach gelegen und dazu kann ich immer noch beschi... laufen. Gut das es so Arschkalt geworden ist, dann habe ich wenigstens anglerisch nicht sehr viel verpasst.


----------



## feko (15. Dezember 2022)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Mein letzter Angeltag endete am 17 November mit nem 95iger Hecht beim Nachtangeln, Woche zuvor gabs immerhin noch einen 65iger Zander.
> Danach nur noch Pleiten Pech und Pannen bei mir..zuerst ganz blöde den "Zeigefinger" Zeh gebrochen. 2 Wochen später hat mir Bekannter mein "Angelauto" kaputt repariert und ist bis heute noch nicht wieder fertig. Jetzt seit 4 Tagen mit Grippe flach gelegen und dazu kann ich immer noch beschi... laufen. Gut das es so Arschkalt geworden ist, dann habe ich wenigstens anglerisch nicht sehr viel verpasst.


Gute Besserung


----------



## DUSpinner (15. Dezember 2022)

> Als Rentner ist es mir zu kalt fürs Angeln; habe ja genügend Zeit auf mildes Wetter zu warten.  Als Jugendlicher bin ich mit dem Mopped bei Minusgraden zum 10 km entfernten See gefahren. Unterwegs mehrmals angehalten um mir an den Auspuffabgasen die Hände zu wärmen...und dann am See festzustellen,  dass er zugefroren war.


----------



## Rheinangler (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe gestern einen wunderbaren Abend am Rhein gehabt. Neue Stelle ausprobiert, tolle interessante Buhnen gefunden, klarer Himmel, perfekte Sternenbeleuchtung und gefühlt 100te Sternschnuppen - einzig die Zander wollten nicht. 0 Kontakt. Waren dann gegen 22.30 Uhr wieder auf dem Rückweg. 

So wie die Wassertemperatur abgestürzt ist, wundert mich das nicht vorhandene Beissverhalten aber auch nicht wirklich. Schön war es trotzdem.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2022)

Heute mal die gewollte stelle. Schon - 4 Grad.. Mal schauen wie lange ich es aushalte. Allen am Wasser Petri Heil


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich drücke euch allen die ihr draußen seid die Daumen das was geht.
Ich würde auch so gerne los aber bei uns sind -8Grad vorher gesagt das ist mir dann doch echt zu viel. Mal sehen nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub da soll es tagsüber auch wärmer werden vlt. komm ich da noch mal los.

Gruß Max


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Ach was, sofern die Karre anspringt gehe ich auch gleich noch am Wasser gucken. Mega geil diese Kälte ohne Wind.


----------



## Vanner (15. Dezember 2022)

Na dann mal Petri Heil. Bei und ist das Wasser hart, war heute gucken.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2022)

Wieder ein Abend für die Augen und die Laune. Tolle Stimmung am Wasser und schöne Sternschnuppen. Fische scheint es leider wieder keine zu geben. Aber die quappenfänge hier an der Spree waren die letzten Jahre schon sehr selten.


----------



## Mescalero (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich war auch kurz am Bach, nur noch wenige Stellen sind eisfrei, Temp. heute -6°.
Drei (!) Paar Socken und trotzdem hat es nach einer Stunde angefangen zu zwicken. Ein mittlerer Hecht hat sich losgeschüttelt, sonst war nichts los. Ein Vereinskollege ging auch leer aus.


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

-5°c, Karre fährt
Halbe Makrele gegen Kunstköder





Ich setze 10 zu 1 auf die Spinnrute


----------



## hanzz (15. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> -5°c, Karre fährt
> Halbe Makrele gegen Kunstköder
> Anhang anzeigen 426693
> 
> Ich setze 10 zu 1 auf die Spinnrute


Halbe Makrele? 
Heut Understatement oder wie?


----------



## ado (15. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> -5°c, Karre fährt
> Halbe Makrele gegen Kunstköder
> Anhang anzeigen 426693
> 
> Ich setze 10 zu 1 auf die Spinnrute


Hätte bei dir auch eher mit einem Schaschlik aus Minimum drei Makrelen gerechnet. Ne halbe ist ja fast n Ruttenköder


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin wieder in der warmen Bude. Es ging leider nichts. 
Holt was raus, wenn ihr am Wasser seid


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ich drücke euch allen die ihr draußen seid die Daumen das was geht.
> Ich würde auch so gerne los aber bei uns sind -8Grad vorher gesagt das ist mir dann doch echt zu viel. Mal sehen nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub da soll es tagsüber auch wärmer werden vlt. komm ich da noch mal los.
> 
> Gruß Max


Nächste Woche geht schon wieder Aal bei den Temperaturen   

jkc , was'n da los? Setzt du die armen Fische bei euch jetzt auf Diä....
Ich kann dieses Wort einfach nicht aussprechen. ...


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte für ne kurze Tour halt nix größeres auftauen. 




Massive technische Probleme auf Seiten der Spinnrute. Schnur passt nicht mehr auf die frisch befüllte Rolle und wenn ich so langsam kurbel wie ich meine zu müssen, friert die Schnur an den Ringen fest. Einigen wir uns auf unentschieden. 0:0


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2022)

Das mit der Schnur kenne ich …

Spule übervoll und noch soviel Schnur im Wasser  …


----------



## thanatos (16. Dezember 2022)

wenn es geht - Rutenspitze unter Wasser beim einholen .


----------



## Breamhunter (16. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426693


Besorgst Du dein Vorfachmaterial im Eisen-Großhandel ?


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2022)

Also bis auf den Stinger in 250lbs für den hinteren Drilling ist das alles die feine Garnitur.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Dezember 2022)

Ich versuche es heute noch einmal. Diesmal aber etwas später als die anderen Tage. Denke mal. 20 bis 22 Uhr sollte reichen, wenn dann nix geht ist die Saison beendet.


----------



## DenizJP (16. Dezember 2022)

Leise rieselt der Schnee….


----------



## magut (16. Dezember 2022)

Respekt und kräftiges Petri.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. Dezember 2022)

Tapfer meine lieben ich drück euch die Daumen


----------



## jkc (17. Dezember 2022)

Ja man
	

		
			
		

		
	









1x Pose, 1x Grund
Mega geile Stimmung, Eisvogel war gerade auch schon 2m von mir entfernt im Baum gesessen

Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (17. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wünsch dir ganz viel Erfolg und zieh was raus.
Bei uns ist das Wasser leider Fest in den Baggerseen.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

Eisfreie Stelle gefunden, schaumermal...


----------



## thanatos (18. Dezember 2022)

Danke für die schönen Bilder - ich bin leider schon geheilt - und bleibe im 
Warmen - aber man kann so schön an die Vergangenheit denken und irgend wie 
kribbelt´s auch .
Petri Heil


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

Damn, mein Gewässer das für heute Nachmittag auf dem Plan stand ist komplett zu, war gerade im Rahmen einer Gassirunde gucken.
Fische gab´s gestern keine, trotzdem mega geile Tour, viele Eisvögel teils mit Jagderfolg und einen Silberreiher beobachten können, dazu die richtig geile Landschaft. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Für später überlege ich mir mal ne Alternative. Morgen ist ja vorbei mit dem Spaß.

Grüße


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2022)

Nur n bisschen Eis am Kanal. 
DEK und DHK sieht schlimmer aus. 
RHK geht
N bisschen vertikalen


----------



## Rheinspezie (18. Dezember 2022)

Ne' BassBaitcaster - ich schmeiß mich wech... Du fängst doch eh wieder Nix 

Komm, zeig' noch den Spezial Köder - hab' grad Nix zu lachen 

RRRheinspezie.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

hanzz
Sexy Rute, schreibst du mal was dazu bidde?


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Eisfreie Stelle gefunden, schaumermal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nullnummer, das Wetter ist schuld und natürlich "die da oben".

Das war die vierte Schneiderei in Folge. Macht aber nichts, schön ist es trotzdem jedes Mal mit Eisvogel, Wasseramsel Bisamratz & Co.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ne' BassBaitcaster - ich schmeiß mich wech... Du fängst doch eh wieder Nix
> 
> Komm, zeig' noch den Spezial Köder - hab' grad Nix zu lachen
> 
> RRRheinspezie.


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ne' BassBaitcaster - ich schmeiß mich wech... Du fängst doch eh wieder Nix
> 
> Komm, zeig' noch den Spezial Köder - hab' grad Nix zu lachen
> 
> RRRheinspezie.


Was willst du denn schon wieder? 
Zum vertikalen passt die Rolle prima. 
Aber mach dich ruhig lustig, aber sei vorsichtig, dass du auf den Kack Haufen nicht ausrutschst. 

Ich mag dich ja, nur manchmal machst du mir keinen Spaß


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> hanzz
> Sexy Rute, schreibst du mal was dazu bidde?


Ja gerne. Später nach m Finale.


----------



## alexpp (18. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Ist halt ein fischender Gentleman


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. Dezember 2022)

War heut auch kurz MLK, kein Sinn, überall Eis.

Dann wirds mit meiner Carpsession morgen auf keinen Fall was. Evtl Mittwoch dann. Werd Dienstag Nachmittag mal an den hiesigen Tümpeln gucken bevor ich 130km pro Weg fahre nur um vor nem zugefrorenen Tümpel zu stehen


----------



## hanzz (18. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> hanzz
> Sexy Rute, schreibst du mal was dazu bidde?


Das ist die
Major Craft Benkei BIC-662M​7-21 g Wurfgewicht.
Ziemliches Brett.

Wohlfühl Bereich bei 10g + 4Inch Gummi
Ab da lädt die sich erst richtig auf.
7g + 3 Inch geht aber auch. Nicht ganz soweit, aber geht
14g + 5 Inch verpackt die sogar noch ganz gut.

Sehr gute Rückmeldung.
Nur keine Kleine Barsche Spaß Rute.
So ab 30cm macht die Spaß.


Hab damit auch schon vertikal mit 30g Köpfen und 15cm Köder gefischt und dabei biegt sich die Spitze kaum.
Siehe auch auf dem Bild von heute.
30g + 15cm Köder. Rutenspitze gerade.

70+ Zander ohne Probleme gebändigt.


Die Rolle ist die Concept 13 Fishing C2 aus dem Adventskalender vom letzten Jahr.

Kommendes Jahr kommt die auf jeden Fall für Dämmerungs Zander im Nah Steinpackungsbereich am Rhein zum Einsatz.
Da gibt's eh keine weiten Würfe, dafür sehr viele.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

Meine Fresse, jetzt hackt es hier richtig aus westlicher Richtung. Aktuell noch -1, gefühlt aber 10 Grad kälter als die letzten Touren.
Wenn die Temperatur wie angekündigt auf morgen 7°c rauf geht, ist hier in der Gegend alles größere spätestens Dienstag wieder eisfrei denke ich.
Ich mache jetzt nochmal für ne gute Stunde oder so nen Versuch Köfi vs. Kunstköder.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vanner (18. Dezember 2022)

Hier sicherlich nicht, wir haben aktuell - 6°C und es soll noch auf -8°C runter gehen. Vor Weihnachten rechne ich nicht mehr mit eisfreien Gewässern.


----------



## rustaweli (18. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ne' BassBaitcaster - ich schmeiß mich wech... Du fängst doch eh wieder Nix
> 
> Komm, zeig' noch den Spezial Köder - hab' grad Nix zu lachen
> 
> RRRheinspezie.


Rheini, so verkehrt bist Du doch garnicht! Zumindest denke ich so. Aber laß doch mal alles locker betrachten und akzeptiere die Freude der Anderen an Dir unliebsamen Methoden oder Tackle! 
Ich wiederum finde BC's obercool. Fische diese bisher nicht, aber hätte ich gern. Nur in meinem Wunschbereich derzeit nicht leistbar. Ob besser, schlechter, effektiver, so uninteressant, solange man Freude hat am und mit dem Spaß des Anderen. Gleiches für UL, Tenkara, Roach Fishing.... 
Wie oft angeln wir um als Schneider den Saal zu verlassen?! Warum einander nicht die Freude gönnen am einfachen Spaß an der Freud? 
Coole Combo hanzz , hoffe werde meinen Einstiegauch irgendwann schaffen. Meinetwegen auch mit Ali BfS.


----------



## Jason (18. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


>


Der lernt das nicht mehr, da kann man sich noch solange wundern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

Nice
	

		
			
		

		
	









Richtig ausgerichtet hat er 92 
Möchte jemand nen Tipp abgeben was der Übeltäter war?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (18. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köfi


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Köfi


 Wassertemperatur vermutlich unter 2°c.
Da sollte man große Vorteile für den Köfi annehmen, nech.




Interessierte ihn aber nicht


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

Petri !!! 
Kunstköder !!!
Alles andere wäre mur Zufall   …


----------



## Luis2811 (18. Dezember 2022)

Petri auch von mir. 
Habe mir auch gedacht der muss auf Kukö sein.


----------



## alexpp (18. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist die
> Major Craft Benkei BIC-662M​7-21 g Wurfgewicht.
> Ziemliches Brett.
> 
> ...


Dann ist sie wohl einer Zodias 1610M-2 nicht unähnlich. Das ist auch eine Rute nach unserem Verständnis mit einem WG bis etwa 40g.
Wenn mir einer erklären könnte, warum bei solchen Bass-Ruten die WG-Angaben so niedrig sind, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

Jou, ich mache jetzt einen Spotwechsel und gönne dem Köfi die ersten paar Minuten, wenn da einer steht braucht die Spinne meistens nur 2 Würfe, glaube zwar nicht, dass da jetzt was geht, aber wenn dann müsste es auch der Köfi hinbekommen...


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

Tja, Suchradius schlägt vermeintliche Attraktivität.
Er stand nicht auf den 3qm wo er sonst steht. Schlecht für den Köfi, Spinne findet ihn trotzdem...









Grüße


----------



## jkc (18. Dezember 2022)

So, reicht auch.
Bevor sich der Dude noch mehr "blamiert"  




Grüße


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Dezember 2022)

Bin da voll bei dir !!!
Sehe es auch so mit den Wohlfühlzonen   …
Stellen sich immer wieder gerne punktgenau da rein…
Nach 7-8 Wurf kracht es oder ich sag immer sind nicht da …
Mache dann noch 15-20 Wurf an den verdächtigen Stellen drum herum und bin dann nach 15min. weg… An der nächsten Stelle klappt es nicht selten schon mit den ersten fünf Wurf …
Den willigen Fisch suchen ist um vieles erfolgreicher, man kennt mit der Zeit auch die Wohlfühlzonen und das macht die Sache einfacher…
Ein Teufelskreis wo man erstmal durch muss …

Fettes Petri zu den beiden …


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Dezember 2022)

Hab heut Nacht im stehen Schlafen müssen, so Steifgefrohren war ich.

 u.-10 Grad.
3Std.......sooooo orschkoid, Bis übers Knöchel im Schnee, ...... mit einer Hand die Finger der anderrn gerade, oder um biegen......
Wannst abreisst, kannst dein Weib anrufen, dass sie das Vorfach anbindet. 
....und bis man mit seinen gefrohrenen Fischstäbchen die Ringe aufeist und den Autoschlüssel aus der Hosentasche fummelt.

Auf der Couch: Wollt die Zehen aufn Bauch von meiner Holden auftauen - zack....hat ich schon eine -  sakra, tut das weh, wenn die auf die gefrorenen Fritten batscht.
Dann hats mir dennerst eine Wärmflasche macht...... grad das die ned eingefroren is, sooooo kald waren die Zehen........ und wie das Warme an den kalten Haxen weh tut..... brauchts das..


----------



## Seele (19. Dezember 2022)

Krass jkc dickes Petri. 
Bei uns ist gar kein dran denke an Angeln. Minus 5 waren gestern mal die Top Temperatur sonst teils bis minus 15 Grad.


----------



## feko (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich Barschen nachstellen.
Leider noch minus 2 grad. 
Glaub ich lasse es


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was willst du denn schon wieder?
> Zum vertikalen passt die Rolle prima.
> Aber mach dich ruhig lustig, aber sei vorsichtig, dass du auf den Kack Haufen nicht ausrutschst.
> 
> Ich mag dich ja, nur manchmal machst du mir keinen Spaß


Is doch nur Spass...
Ab und an 

Schöne Kombi.... Werde meine alte B. C. auch mal wieder rauskramen, Ziel leichtes Vertikalen auf Portions Zander anner Weser.



R. S.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

Lassen sich Deine Probleme auch mit Schokolade lösen ?legger, legger


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Dezember 2022)

Ja. 
Am besten mit schnikkers 

R. S.


----------



## silverfish (19. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab hier Grad schokolierten Ingwer .
Gibt's meist nur vor Weihnachten.
*mmmmh.*


----------



## kridkram (19. Dezember 2022)

Juhu, die ersten plusgrade hier seit 09.12., hier ham se schon eisgeangelt und auf den Teichen feste Hockey gespielt. Mir hat es auch in den Füßen gejuckt, als ehemaliger aktiver Spieler.... Aber wollt ich meinem Herz noch nicht antun.
Hab jetzt Urlaub und wollte auch nochmal los an einen Fluss, könnte werden gegen Ende der Woche.


----------



## NaabMäx (20. Dezember 2022)

...... heut gehts auf Ruten.


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Dezember 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ...... heut gehts auf Ruten.


Spinn- , Stipp- oder Grundruten ?


----------



## ado (20. Dezember 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> ...... heut gehts auf Ruten.


Na hoffentlich haben die Angler die vor dir am Fluss waren gut besetzt. 
Hast du n persönliches Entnahmefenster oder entnimmst du auch lange Stippruten und schwere Pilkruten? Denk dran die armen kleinen UL Combos bitte am besten schonend im Wasser abhaken. 

Sorry die Vorlage war einfach zu gut! 

Dickes Petri wünsche ich. Könnte ja durchaus was gehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. Dezember 2022)

Was für ein warmes Wetter. Bin mir fast sicher, dass die Teiche bald wieder frei sind.

Für mich gehts ab nächste Woche Montag wohl los. 3 Tage. Temperaturen bleiben immer deutlich über 0, auch nächste Woche. Eher hätte ich eh nicht gekonnt, seit heute morgen übelst erkältet. Bin froh, dass ich jetzt nicht am Wasser bin ehrlich gesagt.

Also dann Montag mit neuer Energie, wird bestimmt geil. Wetter spielt auf jeden Fall mit, kein Regen und kein Sturm mehr. Mal gucken, ob sie noch beißen. Also wenn am Wichumer nix geht dann geht nirgends was. Bisher liegt der Durchschnitt bei 2 Fischen pro Tag (und was für geile Fische!) nach ca 5 Sessions. Also alles andere als schlecht, allerdings waren die alle im Sommer/Herbst.

Mal abwarten was sich nächste Woche tut


----------



## Luis2811 (20. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was für ein warmes Wetter. Bin mir fast sicher, dass die Teiche bald wieder frei sind.
> 
> Für mich gehts ab nächste Woche Montag wohl los. 3 Tage. Temperaturen bleiben immer deutlich über 0, auch nächste Woche. Eher hätte ich eh nicht gekonnt, seit heute morgen übelst erkältet. Bin froh, dass ich jetzt nicht am Wasser bin ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> ...



Gut Besserung dir, ich bin mal gespannt ob dann bei dir was geht, bin demnächst vielleicht auch nochmal da.


----------



## feko (20. Dezember 2022)

War heute 2.5 h am großen Fluss auf Barsch.
Leider geschneidert.
Schön wars trotzdem


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Gleich mache ich mich nochmal auf die Socken und werfe Tauwurm-Rentner in den Bach. Als Frostbeule halte ich es bestimmt nicht sehr lange aus, mal sehen.


----------



## silverfish (20. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Gleich mache ich mich nochmal auf die Socken und werfe Tauwurm-Rentner in den Bach. Als Frostbeule halte ich es bestimmt nicht sehr lange aus, mal sehen.


Tauwurm ?! Gutes Gelingen! 
Vlt.gibts sogar ne Rut(t)e.


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Keine Rute aber eine Rote. Wenigstens nicht Schneider.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Trotz angekündigtem Dauerregen bin ich zum Glück auch noch los.
Regen gibt's kaum, nieselt bisl.
Erster Spot nix, 2ter Spot, 2ter Wurf. Niemals unten am Grund angekommen...




Grüße


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Gerade nr2, etwa halb so groß, dafür auf


----------



## daci7 (20. Dezember 2022)

Wir stehen im Dauerregen... aber immerhin: Geburtstagshecht. Top!


----------



## Mescalero (20. Dezember 2022)

Back @home.
Lauter leptosome Plötzen, sonst nichts. 

Gerade als ich dachte, noch einen Wurf, gab es einen Hänger, der Ast gab aber nach. Ich erhöhte den Druck, der Ast kam langsam aus dem Schlamm, noch mehr Druck und Peng! Montage fliegt mit 300 km/h senkrecht nach oben in eine Esche.

Eschen sind beliebt wegen ihres harten, zähen Holzes...
Ich zog wie der Leibhaftige und das Vorfach gab nach, jetzt hängen anderthalb Tauwürmer oben. Lametta.


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2022)

Doppelten Glückwunsch Daci7, hier kann man es inzwischen auch Regen nennen.
Jacke ist gleich durch, aber ja man. 92, 95 meine Zahlen  




Zurück am Ausgangspunkt, 2ter Wurf, Bilderbuchbiss beim Faulenzen
Richtiger Bello
Auf den Kollegen aus dem Motorroller


----------



## Blueser (20. Dezember 2022)

Das Vorfach sieht sehr stabil aus ...


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2022)

Wurde die Tage schonmal angemerkt.
Ist aber die selbe feine Garnitur, 80lbs Vorfach, Stinger so stark wie möglich, hier meine ich 120lbs.


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2022)

Letzter für heute. Wieder sonne Wanne.
Dachte erst es wäre der selbe.









Grüße


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Kloppsis sind unterwegs 

Fettes Petri an jkc und daci7


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2022)

Meine Fresse Leute, meine Faulheit bringt mich noch ins Grab. Kurzum: Grad 3h am Kanal gewesen und davon nicht eine Minute geangelt.

Ich um 08:30 losgefahren an nen Spot am Hafen. Da ist so ein Wendebecken. Im Sommer und als es jetzt die Tage so kalt war konnte man wunderbar mitm Auto da ranfahren.

Naja ich komm da an und seh schon, dass es ziemlich schlammig ist. Ich denke mir noch, da sollteste lieber nicht durchfahren...Ach, mit bissl Tempo wirds schon gehen. Und 3 mal dürft ihr raten was passiert ist? Richtig, steckengeblieben. Das war da so eine dermaßene Schlammschlacht jetzt wo es getaut ist, dass war echt zum kotzen. Alles sau dreckig, Schuhe, Auto, Hose, einfach alles. Ich hatte dermaßen die Fresse dick in dem Moment.

Und dann das Problem, was machste? Hab dann mitte Hände im Schlamm gewühlt und versucht, die Räder bissl frei zu graben. Hat aber nix gebracht. Profil dicht und schon zu tief im Schlamm. Ich dachte nur fuck fuck fuck...Dann meine Rettung. 

Direkt da isn Vereinsheim und da war grad nen Auto vorgefahren um da im Heim etwas sauber zu machen. Ich direkt hin und nach der Schaufel gefragt. Der Typ meint direkt, ich sei nicht der erste, denn er da rausgezogen hat. Fahren sich andauernd Leute fest. Er meinte wenn es mit der Schaufel nicht klappt zieht er mich raus. Der Allrad Geländewagen machte mir Hoffnung. Naja kam mir trotzdem blöd vor und wollte es erst nochmal alleine versuchen.

Hab dann noch ne halbe Stunde mit der Schaufel gebuddelt, aber keine Chance. 
Natürlich hatte keiner nen Abschleppseil dabei.


Er hat dann seinen Kollegen angerufen der sich selbst vor Kurzem erst an derselben Stelle festgefahren hat . Der kam dann mitm Seil und der andere Kollege hat mich mit seinem AWD wie nix rausgezogen...Alter was für ein "Angeltag"...  

Danach hatte ich dermaßen die Fresse dick das ich direkt nach Hause gefahren bin. Nicht einen Wurf gemacht...Das war mal nen richtiger Schuss in den Ofen.

Anstatt das Auto 20m weiter vorne abzustellen. Ich bin ein Hornochse sondergleichen, meine Bequemlichkeit bringt mich irgendwann echt unter die Erde...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (21. Dezember 2022)

Hätteste da nix unter die Antriebsräder legen können, wie Zweige, Äste, Schotter oder dergleichen? 
In jedem Angler steckt doch ein Mc Guyver, bestimmt auch in Dir!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hätteste da nix unter die Antriebsräder legen können, wie Zweige, Äste, Schotter oder dergleichen?
> In jedem Angler steckt doch ein Mc Guyver, bestimmt auch in Dir!


Hab ich alles versucht, glaub mir 
Schotter war aber nur extrem grobsteiniger zur Hand und Äste bringen da gar nix. Die Räder waren spiegelglatt


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Man schenkte uns Füße um sie zu nutzen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2022)

Das wurde mir heute wieder sehr bewusst


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2022)

Heut is echt nicht mein Tag. Auf den Tümpeln ist ja noch locker 5cm Eis. Stand ich grad da mit meiner Spinnrute wie der Ochs vorm Berch

Dann halt morgen früh nochmal Kanal, selbe Stelle. Dieses Mal park ich aber etwas weiter vorne. Nur zur Sicherheit, man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Mescalero (21. Dezember 2022)

Ach was, bis morgen ist das soweit abgetrocknet. Da kommste locker durch! Oder traust du dich nicht?


----------



## daci7 (21. Dezember 2022)

... bevor man die 20m ZU FUß zurücklegen muss. Ich würd es mir überlegen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich werf morgen früh ne Münze


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2022)

so ab heute 5 Tage Urlaub 

eventuell fahr ich noch zu nem Kollegen und nimm ne Tüte gefrorener Rotaugen mit und schau was unterhalb der Brücken am Main geht ^^

soll ja regnen....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

Bin auch gerade am Main unterwegs arbeite mich heute vom Staudinger Richtung Kleinauheim durch ich wünsche dir fettes Petri.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (21. Dezember 2022)

3h und es tut sich absolut nichts ich beende das jetzt für heute viel Glück allen die noch draußen sind.
Gruß Max


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Naja ich komm da an und seh schon, dass es ziemlich schlammig ist. Ich denke mir noch, da sollteste lieber nicht durchfahren...Ach, mit bissl Tempo wirds schon gehen. Und 3 mal dürft ihr raten was passiert ist? Richtig, steckengeblieben. Das war da so eine dermaßene Schlammschlacht jetzt wo es getaut ist, dass war echt zum kotzen. Alles sau dreckig, Schuhe, Auto, Hose, einfach alles. Ich hatte dermaßen die Fresse dick in dem Moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hab dann noch ne halbe Stunde mit der Schaufel gebuddelt, aber keine Chance.


Ich hätte gedacht, dass du das Auto einfach mit einer Hand aus dem Schlamm gezogen hättest.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. Dezember 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, dass du das Auto einfach mit einer Hand aus dem Schlamm gezogen hättest.


Bin ich Pop Eye oder was? Hätte ich Spinat dabei gehabt...


----------



## silverfish (21. Dezember 2022)

Vincent , Spinat ist gut, aber sowas gehört dabei. Denke damit treffe ich deinen Nerv.  
Alles unter 400gr ist Aufschnitt !


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2022)

Zwei Ruten im Wasser aber Junge ist hier ne Strömung….

Eine Rute in nem tiefen Loch die andere ca 7 m vorm Ufer…

Denke mal am Ufer direkt wird bei 3,5 Grad Wassertemperatur nicht viel abhängen


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2022)

Würde ich pauschal nicht ausschließen, Hechte und Zander ziehen selbst bei den tiefsten Temperaturen gerade bei Dunkelheit auch die Ufer lang, sofern es da was zu holen gibt, oder sie liegen teils im knietiefem Wasser ab, vermutlich auch um größeren Artgenossen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
So oder so viel Erfolg.

Grüße


----------



## DenizJP (21. Dezember 2022)

Ich probiere beides aus

Danke


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich war heute auch mal gucken ob ich noch angeln kann, war schon länger nicht mehr… Hat gut angefangen, mit den dritten Wurf direkt den ersten…Ich hatte drei Kontakte und zwei gehakt, Kumpel hatte mehr Glück mit vier Stück…
War ne kurze Session, um neun waren wir pitschnass und haben abgebrochen… War ein guter Start und da wäre noch bis Mitternacht bestimmt was gegangen…
Ja ja…..auf die Wettervorhersage war mal wieder voll verlass, zum kotzen mal wieder…


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2022)

silverfish 
Deine unscharfen Bilder sind ja ein wenig kultig 
Aber mal ein kleiner Tip. 
Wenn du vorm knipsen noch einmal mit dem Finger aufs Display tippst, stellt die Kamera nochmal die Schärfe ein. 
Ist doch schade um die schönen Motive.


----------



## silverfish (22. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> silverfish
> Deine unscharfen Bilder sind ja ein wenig kultig
> Aber mal ein kleiner Tip.
> Wenn du vorm knipsen noch einmal mit dem Finger aufs Display tippst, stellt die Kamera nochmal die Schärfe ein.
> Ist doch schade


Alles sollt Ihr ja nun nich sehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

Hier der Übeltäter von gestern...











Direkt dahinter befindet sich aber dieser geile Spot, leider viel Nebel, aber man kann's erahnen. Absoluter Hotspot in nem Kanal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

Tip von euch wenn man kacken muss und keine Tücher dabei hat? Wie krieg ich die Poperze sauber? Der Stift malt schon!!!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (22. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte grad schreiben mit Laub aber im Winter


----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Bioklopapier natürlich: Grasbüschel, Blätter, Schnee. Ist eh besser als irgendwelchen Müll in der Prärie zu hinterlassen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (22. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Tip von euch wenn man kacken muss und keine Tücher dabei hat? Wie krieg ich die Poperze sauber? Der Stift malt schon!!!


Nimm Laub , da liegt doch bestimmt genug rum


----------



## Niklas32 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ins Wasser gehen und waschen


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2022)

Niklas32 schrieb:


> Ins Wasser gehen und waschen


Da warst schneller.
Den Gedanken hatte ich auch.

oder hier klingeln. "Darf ich bei Ihnen ma kacken ?"






Verzwickte Situation. Irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

Entwarnung! Lang genug zusammengezwackt und die braune Forte scheint sich geschlossen zu haben. Mal schauen nur wie lange


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2022)

Wie n Hund über den Rasen rutschen.


----------



## Blueser (22. Dezember 2022)

Ein rauher Ast, längs zur Furche ...


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2022)

Denk dran, wenn was beisst, kommt erst das Adrenalin und die Muskeln spannen sich an.
Danach kommt aber wieder eine Muskelentspannung.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

Was ich nur hoffe ist, dass ich beim Zusammenzwacken nichts "abgezwackt" habe...noch kleben die Arschbacken nicht zusammen, hab wohl Glück gehabt


----------



## Windfinder (22. Dezember 2022)

Geh ins Wasser!
Bißchen Schlamm macht bestimmt gut sauber!


----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was ich nur hoffe ist, dass ich beim Zusammenzwacken nichts "abgezwackt" habe...noch kleben die Arschbacken nicht zusammen, hab wohl Glück gehabt


Je nach Konsistenz klebt da auch nichts. Ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen und mal nachsehen.


----------



## hanzz (22. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Nummer sicher gehen und mal nachsehen.


Ach watt. Weiterangeln. Manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Tip von euch wenn man kacken muss und keine Tücher dabei hat? Wie krieg ich die Poperze sauber? Der Stift malt schon!!!


Ganz so groß kann die Not ja nicht sein, wenn man noch die Muße hat seine Sorgen im Internetforum auszumalen und auf kreative Vorschläge hofft. Wenn der Stift malt, habe ich definitiv kein Handy in der Hand...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

So wieder Zuhause, ging nix. Hab den Spot richtig lange ausgefischt mit allen möglichen Ködern und Farben. Entweder hier war kein Fisch oder die Mäuler sind zu.

Der Kanal ist echt nen hartes Brot, vor allem im Winter


----------



## DenizJP (22. Dezember 2022)

Anekdote vom Großvater meiner Frau 

Damals im 2.WK auf den philippinen als Matrose der japanischen Marine 

Wenn einer musste hat man so dicke Seile anscheinend genutzt (mehrfach laut ihm)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wenn einer musste hat man so dicke Seile anscheinend genutzt (mehrfach laut ihm)


AUA!


----------



## thanatos (22. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Wenn einer musste hat man so dicke Seile anscheinend genutzt (mehrfach laut ihm)


ja sowas gab´s schon mal bei Ding´s vom Dach - einen Wischpinsel für Segler 
wurde nach gebrauch einfach über Bord gehängt .


----------



## Seele (22. Dezember 2022)

Leeeude Leude, bin ich froh, dass es kein 4d Internet gibt....


----------



## thanatos (22. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Direkt dahinter befindet sich aber dieser geile Spot


ein kleiner Tipp - nach dem Krabbeln haben wir das Laufen gelernt -
und nach dem Führerschein die Bequemlichkeit -  
sich mal an den Ursprung der Bewegung erinnern spart vielleicht die ganze Mühe 
es muß aber nicht Krabbeln sein .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2022)

Auf solche Themen kommt man nur, wenn man glaubt das Wasser wäre zu kalt und die Fische eh nicht beißen …


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. Dezember 2022)

Hatte hier, in einem andern Thread, nicht jemand nach einem neuen Dip für seine Boilies gesucht?


----------



## Aalzheimer (22. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hatte hier, in einem andern Thread, nicht jemand nach einem neuen Dip für seine Boilies gesucht?


Vielleicht hätte daci7 da Verwendung für. Der macht so was ja selber


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Hatte hier, in einem andern Thread, nicht jemand nach einem neuen Dip für seine Boilies gesucht?


Also ich angel gern mit Boilies, aber SO ein Dip kommt mir nicht an den Haken


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also ich angel gern mit Boilies, aber SO ein Dip kommt mir nicht an den Haken


Hmmm ... oder doch?
Klick


----------



## Rheinangler (22. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Auf solche Themen kommt man nur, wenn man glaubt das Wasser wäre zu kalt und die Fische eh nicht beißen …


oder halt wenn der Stift drückt....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2022)

So weit hatter bei mir erst rausgeguckt, als ich angefangen habe Strecke zu machen...Gehen wenn der Stift malt ist fatal


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2022)

Wer noch am Rhein angeln will dann los, ansonsten Samstag alles Land unter…
Hier mal die Vorhersage für Duisburg… Da freut man sich über warmen Tage und schon kommt die Schmelze wie eine Lawine hier runter…


----------



## alexpp (22. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wer noch am Rhein angeln will dann los, ansonsten Samstag alles Land unter…
> Hier mal die Vorhersage für Duisburg… *Da freut man sich über warmen Tage und schon kommt die Schmelze wie eine Lawine hier runter…*


Ist wohl eher der aktuelle ergiebige Regen.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Dezember 2022)

Auch. Aber es gab schon ordentlich Schnee letzte Woche, das kommt jetzt verflüssigt alles bei euch an. 3m Pegelanstieg in zwei, drei Tagen ist schon was....


----------



## daci7 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ist schon heftig - aber mit dem steigenden Pegel kommen die Fische jetzt richtig in die Winterquartier gedrückt. Erfahrungsgemäß wird es bei uns (ca 1 Tag verzögert zu Duisburg) dann so am Sa richtig knallen. Mal schauen, ob ich da los komme


----------



## Drillsucht69 (22. Dezember 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ist wohl eher der aktuelle ergiebige Regen.


Ne, ne….. Allein der Regen schafft die Mengen nicht auch wenn es richtig regnet… Alles was auf dem Boden lag und jetzt flüssig wird plus Regen …


----------



## Rheinangler (23. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Ne, ne….. Allein der Regen schafft die Mengen nicht auch wenn es richtig regnet… Alles was auf dem Boden lag und jetzt flüssig wird plus Regen …


Ist auf jeden Fall Mist, wenn man nur am Fluss angeln gehen kann. Und die wenigen Winterstellen im Strom werden wohl gut besucht werden - nicht nur von Fischen


----------



## daci7 (23. Dezember 2022)

Gestern Abend hart kassiert. Heute auf den 5. Wurf oder so direkt ein 44er Moppel. Entschuldigung angenommen, Petrus!


----------



## Rheinangler (23. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend hart kassiert. Heute auf den 5. Wurf oder so direkt ein 44er Moppel. Entschuldigung angenommen, Petrus!
> Anhang anzeigen 427353


Feiner, feister Fisch. Petri


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Bei uns gehts auch gut los, gestern nen Zulauf schon schön richtig trübe Brühe, Wasserstand über Nacht jetzt gut rauf. Aber ich freu mich drauf. Karten werden neu gemischt und es gibt da immer gute Phasen, dazu wird man gezwungen neue Streken und Spots zu suchen und seine Komfortzone zu verlassen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Dezember 2022)

Über Weihnachten fahre ich an die Regnitz, wenn kein Hochwasser kommt. Temperaturen um die 15 Grad muss ich einfach ausnutzen! Werde dann wohl mit Wurm und Köfi angeln, aber heute ab ca. 14.00 soll es stundenlang in Strömen regnen... 
Vielleicht schwinge ich auch nur etwas die Spinnrute....


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Herrliches September-Angelwetter 




Auf Gummi ging nix, auf Toby schon.


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

Petri  !
Ab nach Hause filtieren.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Mega nice, Petri.
Hier gibt's nochmals nen Kunst vs. Natur Battle, aber in einem anderen Modus als zuletzt. 1vs1 ist vielleicht auch bisl unfair, wenn der Köfi zwar am potentiell besten Spot hängt, die Spinne aber fast die komplette Aufmerksamkeit bekommt.
Also starte ich heute komplett mit Köfi.
Angeboten wird Sardine und halbe Makrele am Grund sowie das Rotauge driftend / aktiv an der Pose knapp darüber.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nach frühestens 1,5h tausche ich die Posenrute gegen die Spinne um zu überprüfen ob Fische da sind.
Wenn es so läuft wie zuletzt würde ich 2 Bisse in 1,5h auf die Spinnrute ansetzen.

Es hackt ne stabile 4 bis 7 von schräg vorn, das kostet die Spinne schonmal ordentlich Feinfühligkeit. Dazu milde 11°c, Regen ist zwar angekündigt, liegt aber bisher deutlich dahinter zurück.

Ruten sind drin, lets go.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Yes
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gibt einer einen Tipp ab, worauf?


----------



## świetlik (23. Dezember 2022)

Kunst Köder .
Schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## Aalzheimer (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde immer die Makrele nehmen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich tippe nicht mehr ich lieg ja doch Falsch


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich nehme das Rotauge!


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

1,5 Stunden sind nicht vorbei. 
Makrele?


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gibt einer ein Tipp ab worauf?


Ich tippe mal auf Kunstköder mit der Spinnrute.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (23. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> 1,5 Stunden sind nicht vorbei.
> Makrele?


Er konnte es bestimmt nicht abwarten und hat doch die Gufis geworfen


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich nehme das Rotauge!


Ding, Ding, Ding - Bingo
	

		
			
		

		
	






Grüße


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Habe leider keins mehr für die Pose, aber die Sardine gegen ein am Grund aufgepopptes getauscht und schicke jetzt die Spinne ins Rennen. Wird auf jeden Fall kein Selbstläufer, die Luft drückt richtig übel.


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Waffen für morgen liegen bereit


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Waffen für morgen liegen bereit


Oh, du feierst kein Weihnachten? Wenn ich am 24. Dezember zum angeln gehen würde hätte ich ein Problem. 
Und ihr könnt euch schon denken mit wem. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (23. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, du feierst kein Weihnachten? Wenn ich am 24. Dezember zum angeln gehen würde hätte ich ein Problem.
> Und ihr könnt euch schon denken mit wem.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Ich hatte so viel zu tun. 
Morgen hab ich dann mal frei und da mein Frauchen eh um 6:30 aufstehen muss um ihre Mutter zu versorgen, legt sie sich dann nochmal hin. 
Ich steh mit auf, geh mit Hundis und dann 3 Stunden los. 
Danach fang ich an zu kochen. 
Mein Frauchen ist da recht locker und ist ja selbst Anglerin.


----------



## Jason (23. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Frauchen ist da recht locker und ist ja selbst Anglerin.


Meine Beste läuft nicht auf dieser Schiene, daher werde ich vielleicht mal zwischen den Jahren losziehen und den Esox nachstellen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mooskugel (23. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh, du feierst kein Weihnachten? Wenn ich am 24. Dezember zum angeln gehen würde hätte ich ein Problem.
> Und ihr könnt euch schon denken mit wem.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Das traditionelle Heiligabend Angeln muss sein.

Das Essen für den Heilig Abend ist vorbereitet. Kartoffelsalat, Nudelsalat, Frikadellen und Bockwurst

Für den 1. Feiertag ist auch fast alles fertig und am 2. Feiertag geht's mit Familie, Mutter und Schwiegermutter ins Gasthaus.

Da kann eigentlich nix mehr anbrennen.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2022)

Also für die Spinnrute siehts schlecht aus. Kann im Prinzip nur die Spur genau gegen den Wind fischen. Sonst kein Plan wo der Köder ist. Lol


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Hier ähnlich, der angekündigte Starkregen blieb aus, nur wenige Nieselschauer aber (nicht angekündigt) böiger fieser Wind.
Wurm auf Grund bringt genau null Punkte, schon den dritten Tach in Folge.


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2022)

Boom








Das nenne ich mal Ehrenrettung der Spinnrute in letzter Minute 
Und der zählt unter den Bedingungen safe doppelt.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Boom
> Anhang anzeigen 427425
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427424
> ...


Ich glaube du verzweifelst schon …
Spinrute ist das beste, auch wenn nichts geht …


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Boom
> Anhang anzeigen 427425
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427424
> ...


Ich finde, der auf Kofi war eher Glückstreffer   ..
Wenn an Tagen 5-6 Stück gehen, kann der Naturköder nicht mithalten…Und aufs ganzes Jahr schon garnicht…
Bin für aktives suchen, wenn da einer steht dann packt der auch zu …
Fettes Petri, bist echt voll fleißig!!!!


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2022)

Petri Dank und ja, ich sags ja auch, bei gleichem Zeiteinsatz hat der Köfi langfristig nicht die Spur einer Chance


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. Dezember 2022)

Nichts gegen dich, ich finde es voll cool… Aber ich glaube du brauchst ne Therapie, grins……
Bist echt ne coole und fleißige Socke …


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Phänomen Angeln. 
Rechtzeitig wach ohne Wecker 
Hundi Rundi
Kaffee Knifte und los 
Regen hat aufgehört


----------



## magut (24. Dezember 2022)

fang was schönes !!!


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Erster Spot nix. 
Weiter gehts


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Ganz flach stand der nah am Ufer. 
Klein aber fein.


----------



## magut (24. Dezember 2022)

Weihnachtliches Petri


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2022)

Abfahrt
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und angekommen


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Abfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach dem 3 Wurf schon der erste Zielfisch nur die Größe ist noch ausbauenfähig.


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Erster Spot nix.
> Weiter gehts
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427434


Ist das die Ruhr im Bereich FVE?


----------



## Skott (24. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ganz flach stand der nah am Ufer.
> Klein aber fein.
> Anhang anzeigen 427442


PETRI zu dem schönen Küchenfisch...


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2022)

Hochwassser = Rattenzeit am Kanal


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2022)

Unter welchen Bedingungen fressen sie Haie?
Petri


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Nach dem 3 Wurf schon der erste Zielfisch nur die Größe ist noch ausbauenfähig.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427469


Toll, Petri! Ne Sigma sieht man nicht mehr oft am Wasser....  Ich habe noch die 060...


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

hanzz 
Luis2811 
Dickes Weihnachtspetri.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Toll, Petri! Ne Sigma sieht man nicht mehr oft am Wasser....  Ich habe noch die 060...


Es gibt noch Menschen mit Geschmack. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2022)

Versuch ich a
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
uch noch herauszufinden. Heute nicht.
Go classic. Kleiner kanibale


----------



## hanzz (24. Dezember 2022)

Petri Dank allen
Und Petri Heil allen da draußen



Skott schrieb:


> Ist das die Ruhr im Bereich FVE?


Nein.
War an der Lippe



Skott schrieb:


> PETRI zu dem schönen Küchenfisch...


Petri Dank.
Aber das täuscht.
Zu klein für die Küche.
Hatte Mitte 50. Maximal 60.
Darf noch wachsen.

Aber ich freu mich einfach nur, dass es überhaupt mit Fisch geklappt hat. 
Meine Gewässer sind ja alle Diven


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Es gibt noch Menschen mit Geschmack.
> 
> Gruß Jason





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Toll, Petri! Ne Sigma sieht man nicht mehr oft am Wasser....  Ich habe noch die 060...



Danke, ich wollte die schöne Rolle einfach mal ausprobieren wie die sich so an einer Spinrute macht. Bisher eigentlich keine großen Probleme mit gehabt, aber man merkt halt auch das es keine "neue" Rolle ist. In Zukunft kommt die aber wahrscheinlich an meine Pickerrute.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Danke, ich wollte einfach Mal ausprobieren wie die sich so an einer Spinrute macht.


Etwas mehr Schnur solltest du der dennoch spendieren, dann klappt das auch mit der Wurfweite.

Jürgen


----------



## Mooskugel (24. Dezember 2022)

Auch entschneidert


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir gäbe es grade auch noch einen Biss dieses mal Barsch ca 30cm.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (24. Dezember 2022)

Petri euch allen da draußen ich freue mich das es für euch so gut läuft   
Und Natürlich frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Haben jetzt auch Feierabend gemacht es gab noch zwei weitere Barsche von ca. 30cm für mich. Wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten und dennen die noch am Wasser sind viel Petri Heil.


----------



## Mescalero (24. Dezember 2022)

Petri Heil und fröhliche Weihnachten euch!

Luis2811 
Was ist das für eine Rute? Ich mag ja weiße und bunte Blanks...


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Petri Heil und fröhliche Weihnachten euch!
> 
> Luis2811
> Was ist das für eine Rute? Ich mag ja weiße und bunte Blanks...


Danke, die Rute ist eine Favorit White Bird mit 1-7g Wg. 2,04m länge und eine Solidtip. 
Ich finde das ist auch mal eine schöne Abwechslung zu den ganzen schwarz.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2022)

Fertig. 5 hechte auf 5 verschiedene Eigenbauten hatt ich auch noch nie.
Die Grösse der Hechte alleine lässt zu wünschen übrig.
Dabei hat die Ratte 24cm und 90 Gramm. Grösser mag ich nicht werfen, sonst brauchts schwereres Gerät.
Der Ellbogen.... Das Alter....

Morgen wird wohl nix, die Omas wollen bekocht werden.

Ich wünsch euch allen schöne Weihnachten und 1,40 m lange Geschenke.


----------



## jkc (24. Dezember 2022)

Eigenbau rockt - Petri und frohes Fest an alle.


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427465


 Sasse


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Sasse


Ist meine alte Arbeitsjacke von Strauss die ich gerne im Winter mit zum Angeln nehme da die schön warm und Wasserdicht ist.


----------



## Trotta (24. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Toll, Petri! Ne Sigma sieht man nicht mehr oft am Wasser....  Ich habe noch die 060...


Nicht so oft, aber immer mal wieder.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (24. Dezember 2022)

Zwar ohne Fisch aber das Heiligabendangeln muss sein.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Nicht so oft, aber immer mal wieder.
> Anhang anzeigen 427537


Eine sehr gut erhaltene Sigma040 der ersten Serie, sehr schön. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta (24. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Eine sehr gut erhaltene Sigma040 der ersten Serie, sehr schön.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Eigentlich hatte ich die Rolle mal wegen des schicken, eckig-weißen Sigma-Logos vom Trödel mitgenommen. Dass die Rolle noch mit dem alten Logo der ersten Serie gelabelt ist, ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen.


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> Dass die Rolle noch mit dem alten Logo der ersten Serie gelabelt ist, ist mir erst zu Hause aufgefallen.


Auch die erste Serie war sehr gut. Aber anhand des guten Zustand ist das in diesem Fall doch egal. Bist du mit der Rolle zufrieden?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Trotta (24. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Auch die erste Serie war sehr gut. Aber anhand des guten Zustand ist das in diesem Fall doch egal. Bist du mit der Rolle zufrieden?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Glaube, technisch bestand zwischen den verschiedenen Serien auch kein Unterschied? Außer ein paar Farbabschürfungen an der Kurbel ist die Rolle jedenfalls top in Schuss - und für 15,- Euro mag ich mich auch nicht über das Logo beschweren.*  Hin und wieder darf sie an der Match schnurren, das passt eigentlich sehr gut.
*Hmpf


----------



## Jason (24. Dezember 2022)

Trotta schrieb:


> und für 15,- Euro mag ich mich auch nicht über das Logo beschweren.


Absolut ein Schnapper. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Mefourlauber (24. Dezember 2022)

Hochwasser bzw. stark steigendes Wasser finde ich immer gut  Heute vormittag dann einen megafetten 81er Weihnachtszetti gefangen, schön vorsichtig released und total entspannt nach Hause getrabt und mit dem Kochen angefangen.
Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


----------



## Mescalero (25. Dezember 2022)

Der hat eine Gänsekeule im Magen.

Dickes Petri!


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Hochwasser bzw. stark steigendes Wasser finde ich immer gut  Heute vormittag dann einen megafetten 81er Weihnachtszetti gefangen, schön vorsichtig released und total entspannt nach Hause getrabt und mit dem Kochen angefangen.
> Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


Boah, der hat echt ne ordentliche Pocke! Petri zum schönen Zander!


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Hochwasser bzw. stark steigendes Wasser finde ich immer gut  Heute vormittag dann einen megafetten 81er Weihnachtszetti gefangen, schön vorsichtig released und total entspannt nach Hause getrabt und mit dem Kochen angefangen.
> Frohe Weihnachten an alle!


Da passt mein Hecht von gestern rein   
Dickes Petri


----------



## Aalzheimer (25. Dezember 2022)

Wirklich richtig geiler Fisch  
Wenn Männer doch auch nur so für Ihr Pocke gelobt werden würden


----------



## Mefourlauber (25. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Der hat eine Gänsekeule im Magen.
> 
> Dickes Petri!


Und 5 Knödel  
Plus Rotkohl.
Nach den einschlägigen Tabellen Normalgewicht 5-5,2 Kg.
Ich habe den Fisch nicht angehoben, sondern nur den klassischen Keschergriff (am Gelenk angefasst und nur getragen ) angewandt. Der war auch so breit in der Draufsicht wie fett. Schätze den auf 6-6,5 Kg.
Gut dass ich ein bisschen schmaler bin, wenngleich das ein oder andere Bierchen sich nicht verleugnen lässt


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2022)

Kleiner Check der Wasserstandslage, steigt ordentlich, Sichtweite nahe Null, reicht aber noch 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße


----------



## jkc (25. Dezember 2022)

So richtig gallig sind sie aber eher nicht, jetzt drei Spots durch, kein weiterer Biss...


----------



## Gufierer (25. Dezember 2022)

Da ich kein Smartphone habe sind die Fänge leider nicht live aber von heute.
Ist ok so, oder? 

Zander 81






Zander 73





Der Grösste Fisch des Tages ist leider ausgestiegen!

Frohe restliche Weihnacht euch allen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Petri zum geilen Fisch. 
Hier kommen ja die letzten Tage kapitale Zander zum Vorschein. 

Ich glaub ich muss die Tage mal nen Tag blau machen und auf Zander los.


----------



## Gufierer (25. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri zum geilen Fisch.
> Hier kommen ja die letzten Tage kapitale Zander zum Vorschein.
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss die Tage mal nen Tag blau machen und auf Zander los.


Vielen Dank.
Ja, ich hatte einfach Glück aber die Gegebenheiten und auch der Spot waren einfach perfekt.
Den Grossen hätte ich gerne gesehen, hat sich angefühlt als ob ich gegen einen Fels den Anhieb setzen müsste.
Dachte im ersten Moment auch an einen Hänger, dann 2 schwere Kopfschläge und wech war er.

Wollte damit nur sagen: Mach blau und geh auf Zander.


----------



## hanzz (25. Dezember 2022)

Gufierer schrieb:


> Wollte damit nur sagen: Mach blau und geh auf Zander.


----------



## DenizJP (26. Dezember 2022)

Pah....

Kapitale Hechte und Zander kann jeder am richtigen Gewässer!

Es bedarf Können und Kunst gezielt mit 5" GuFi und 4/0er Offsethaken kleine Fische zu fangen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (26. Dezember 2022)

Lieber kleine wie keine


----------



## Gufierer (26. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Pah....
> 
> Kapitale Hechte und Zander kann jeder am richtigen Gewässer!
> 
> ...


Klein aber nenn ganz schöner.
Petri!


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall gut mitgenommen der Fisch. 
Er hat einige Blessuren. 
Lg


----------



## Mescalero (26. Dezember 2022)

Vom harten Drill wahrscheinlich. Das wird ja neuerdings per Kurbel gemacht, hab ich gehört.


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vom harten Drill wahrscheinlich. Das wird ja neuerdings per Kurbel gemacht, hab ich gehört.


Nur weil man etwas nicht kennt oder auch nicht kann ,muss es nicht schlecht sein. 
Wer immer auf Andere hackt, sollte sich fragen wie es mit seiner H(M)acke
aussieht !


----------



## Mescalero (26. Dezember 2022)

Schlecht? Hab ich irgendwas von schlecht geschrieben? Und wo habe ich gehackt und vor allem: wen oder was?


----------



## silverfish (26. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Schlecht? Hab ich irgendwas von schlecht geschrieben? Und wo habe ich gehackt und vor allem: wen oder was?


Tu doch nicht so ! Du weisst genau was ich meine. Heut morgen wieder traurig aufgewacht ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Dezember 2022)

Man muss auch Spaß verstehen. Nicht immer alles so eng sehen.


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2022)

Ich meinte eher das der Jüngling einen kleinen fight mit einem Artgenossen hatte.
Oder wahrscheinlicher mit einem Zander. 
Auf jeden Fall hatte er Ärger bevor er im Kescher war


----------



## feko (26. Dezember 2022)

Oder er ist frisch besetzt.
Die Flossen sind auch nicht akkurat.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das der Jüngling einen kleinen fight mit einem Artgenossen hatte.
> Oder wahrscheinlicher mit einem Zander.
> Auf jeden Fall hatte er Ärger bevor er im Kescher war


Das passiert auch gerne mal wenn die sich im Drill einwickeln, oder sonst engen Kontakt mit der gespannten Schnur haben!

Jürgen


----------



## ragbar (27. Dezember 2022)

Nicht mehr live,aber von gestern nachmittag/abend meine Maßnahme against Weihnachts-Boreout:
Acht kleine Flitzer,keine groß genug für die Pfanne,demnächst kommt 3/0 an die Mundschnur,die 1/0 und 2/0 sind immer noch zu klein.


----------



## Skott (27. Dezember 2022)

Toll ragbar , ganz im Stil eines englischen Brandungsanglers...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. Dezember 2022)

Moin ragbar, fettes Petri! Darf ich fragen, von welcher Fa. /welchem Hersteller dein Dreibein ist und welche Montagen du benutzt?
Kann man mit Multis auch so weit werfen wie mit Stationär-Rollen?


----------



## kridkram (27. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann man mit Multis auch so weit werfen wie mit Stationär-Rollen?


Wenn mans kann, ja!


----------



## Skott (27. Dezember 2022)

kridkram schrieb:


> Wenn mans kann, ja!


Wenn man es richtig kann, sogar weiter!!!


----------



## fishhawk (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kann man mit Multis auch so weit werfen wie mit Stationär-Rollen?


Das hängt neben dem werferischen Können von verschiedenen anderen Faktoren ab.

Je nach Kombination dieser Faktoren kann es kürzer, gleich oder weiter sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Dezember 2022)

Leider wurde es doch nichts mit meiner 3 Tages Session am Wichumer...Kumpels haben rumgejammert sie wollen was machen etc etc. War die letzten Monate fast nie verfügbar weil ich immer die Wochenenden angeln war. Da dachte ich mir na gut, Wetter wird eh für'n Arsch die Woche, dann verschiebste das mal.

Also bin ich heut morgen spontan an den 30km entfernten See gefahren, die Diva kennt ihr ja bereits. Hier wird wahrscheinlich nichts gehen, aber egal, heut ist ja nochmal nen schöner Tag zum Sitzen, 3 Ruten versenkt. Vielleicht hab ich ja doch mal Glück. Darüber hinaus wollt ich mal meinen neuen Trakker Anzug testen. Dazu sei bisher gesagt: Geil, aber für die heutigen Temperaturen schon fast zu warm. Also keine Herausforderung für das Teil. Aber sitzt sehr bequem, geiles Teil!


----------



## Astacus74 (27. Dezember 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nicht mehr live,aber von gestern nachmittag/abend meine Maßnahme against Weihnachts-Boreout:
> Acht kleine Flitzer,keine groß genug für die Pfanne,demnächst kommt 3/0 an die Mundschnur,die 1/0 und 2/0 sind immer noch zu klein.



Petri heil zu deiner Strecke, das weckt wieder die Lust im Salzwasser zu fischen...



Gruß Frank


----------



## bobbl (27. Dezember 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Nicht mehr live,aber von gestern nachmittag/abend meine Maßnahme against Weihnachts-Boreout:
> Acht kleine Flitzer,keine groß genug für die Pfanne,demnächst kommt 3/0 an die Mundschnur,die 1/0 und 2/0 sind immer noch zu klein.


Welche Multis fischst du in der Brandung?


----------



## ragbar (28. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hersteller


Von Cormoran.
Das Modell ist China made und wird auch baugleich unter anderen Labeln gehandelt.


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> welche Montagen


einfache Zweihakenpaternoster mit kurzen Mundschnüren und nur 1-2 kleinen Perlen,gestern ohne Impact-Shield. Spar ich mir gern,wenn irgendwie möglich,mag das Gefummel mit den beköderten Haken nicht.


Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Multis





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> so weit





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> wie mit Stationär-Rollen?


Ja. Unter Umständen auch weiter.


----------



## ragbar (28. Dezember 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Welche Multis fischst du in der Brandung?


Abu Ambassadeur 6500,7000+7500.
Penn Oldies und Penn 925 Mag 2+3.
Mitunter auch 60er-Jahre-Vintage -Modelle,wenn ich da Bock drauf habe.
Avet-MXJ-Modelle in der MC(Magic-Cast) Ausführung.


----------



## ragbar (28. Dezember 2022)

Gestern nach dem Wattwurmplümpern nochmal Session bis heute 1.30.
Waren 10 Platten,2 gingen mit für die Pfanne.


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Hier mein Bericht vom WeserAngeln in H. B. 

Über die Feiertage war ich an der Unterweser in Bremen. 
Hatte eine Spinnrute und 2 Grundruten mit, die Spinne kam kaum zum Einsatz. 
Wollte es auf Grund auf Butt probieren, wobei die Saison da praktisch schon vorbei is. 
Die letzten WeihnachtsJahre hatte ich noch gross in Watties investiert und nur wenig gefangen. Dieses Mal hatte ich  ein paar gekochte Granat und ein paar Fischfetzen mit, Köderkosten praktisch null. 
Ich hab' einen auf gemütlich gemacht, mit nur einer Rute, selbstgeknüpftes System, 2 kleinen Karpfen Haken und 140g.Endblei. 
Wie gesagt, Saison praktisch vorbei, kein anderer Butt Angler weit und breit sass ich an der Weser an im eisigen Wind. 
Ich hatte Nichts erwartet aber auf Einen Weserbutt gehofft. 

Und tatsächlich hatte ich 2 feine Bisse und einen ruppigen auf Fischfetzen. 

Heraus kamen 2 schöne WeihnachtsButt auf Granat und Fetzen. 

... Und jede Menge frische Luft getankt 

R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

Quasi live vom Wasser 

Schaue aus dem 4. Stock auf der Arbeit auf den Osthafen hier in Frankfurt 

Der Hafen ist voll mit Kormoranen


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

Die weißen Flecken sind übrigens tote Fische die auftreiben 

Schwer zu erkennen leider


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die weißen Flecken sind übrigens tote Fische die auftreiben
> 
> Schwer zu erkennen leider
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427872


Doch sieht man ganz deutlich an der Kaimauer! 

Sorry war es doch eine Steilvorlage bezüglich der weißen Flecken.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

auch im negativen nicht den Humor verlieren 

Extrem wichtig


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Dezember 2022)

Aber wieso denkst Du, dass dies tote Fischchen sind! Die werden doch nicht mehr töten als sie gerade fressen. 
Oder sind sie jetzt am Einsammeln?


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

Hab selber grad beobachtet wie diese weißen Flecken aufgestiegen sind 

Daher meine Vermutung 

Sah zumindest mit eigenen Augen auch stark nach Fisch aus

Verletzen Kormorane nicht auch größere Fische?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Dezember 2022)

Na klar, aber deshalb sind sie nicht gleit tot und treiben auf.
Und kleine Fischchen lassen die gewiss nicht mehr los und verleiben sie gleich, wenn sie an der Oberfläche sind.
Deshalb bin ich etwas verwundert und ratlos.


----------



## DenizJP (28. Dezember 2022)

Hmmmm

Dann meine Einbildung??

Könnte meinen es waren Fische 

Oder eher negatives Wunschdenken?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Dezember 2022)

Ja, Du bist definitiv überarbeitet und solltest unbedingt mal Angeln gehen!  

 

PS: könnte natürlich auch sein, dass sie ihrer Notdurft nachgekommen sind. Wobei ich gar nicht weis, ob sie dies überhaupt im Wasser tun.


----------



## bobbl (28. Dezember 2022)

Wenn waten weh tut. Außentemperatur ist ok,  aber im Wasser halte ich es nicht lang aus. Ahja, beißen tut auch nichts.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Wenn waten weh tut. Außentemperatur ist ok,  aber im Wasser halte ich es nicht lang aus. Ahja, beißen tut auch nichts.


Hallo,

Rothsee Vorsperre?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bobbl (28. Dezember 2022)

Ja, hatte nach zwei h genug und widme mich jetzt schöneren Dingen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. Dezember 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Gestern nach dem Wattwurmplümpern nochmal Session bis heute 1.30.
> Waren 10 Platten,2 gingen mit für die Pfanne.


Was nimmst du für Hakengrößen beim Angeln auf Platte, ziehst du die Würmer mit einer Wurmnadel auf?


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Dezember 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das passiert auch gerne mal wenn die sich im Drill einwickeln, oder sonst engen Kontakt mit der gespannten Schnur haben!
> 
> Jürgen


Genau, absolut zutreffend und hier (wohl) gegeben! 
Man(n) erkennt Dich als passionierten Hecht Angler! 

R. S.


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2022)

What da fuck?
	

		
			
		

		
	






War mir nichtmal sicher, ob es ein Fehlbiss war, aber des ist ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> War mir nichtmal sicher, ob es ein Fehlbiss war, aber des ist ziemlich eindeutig.



Der Arme jetzt hat er Zahnaua...


Gruß Frank


----------



## hanzz (28. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> What da fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht nach Zahnweh aus


----------



## Mescalero (28. Dezember 2022)

Der wird wohl zukünftig pürierte Nahrung bevorzugen. Quallen und so Zeugs. 
So kamen die Hechte in die Bodden...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (28. Dezember 2022)

War bestimmt ne alte Omi mit wackeligen Zähnen …

…


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2022)

Danach sieht es zum Glück nicht aus, bei ner Omi wäre der easy doppelt so lang


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Danach sieht es zum Glück nicht aus, bei ner Omi wäre der easy doppelt so lang



Das war ein kleiner... Zahn


Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2022)

Tjoar, ein Aussteiger noch, der sich ziemlich welsig anfühlte und auch keine Bissspuren hinterlassen hat, insgesamt aber Schneider.


----------



## ragbar (29. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was nimmst du für Hakengrößen beim Angeln auf Platte, ziehst du die Würmer mit einer Wurmnadel auf?


1/0,gestern 2/0 und 3/0 (Aberdeenform),ich hab aber den Eindruck,jeder Hersteller interpretiert die Größen kreativ. Bei Gamakatsu sind die Größenunterschiede erst klein,dann übergroß,zumindest im Einzelhakenbereich.
Kamasan macht die vom Hakenbogen her gesehen größten Unterschiede,was ich gut finde.
Die sind besonders im britischen Surf-Tackle aktiv, und wissen um die "Lugworm"-Monster,die die Briten nutzen und die auf dem Haken Platz finden wollen.
Die 3/0er von denen halten die kleinen Platten meist weg.


Ja zur Wurmnadel.


----------



## kridkram (29. Dezember 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> Ja zur Wurmnadel


Ich benutze schon lange keine mehr. Die gehen auch super mit den Fingern auf den Haken mit etwas Übung. 
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Tjoar, ein Aussteiger noch, der sich ziemlich welsig anfühlte und auch keine Bissspuren hinterlassen hat, insgesamt aber Schneider.



Das kannst du als Jahresabschluss ja wohl nicht auf dir sitzen lassen, da musste nochmal los 2-3 Meter fangen… 

Ich hätte ja auch Bock, aber hier soll‘s bis zum 02.01 wohl durchgehend regnen…


----------



## Erkhbt (29. Dezember 2022)

Nicht ganz Live vom Wasser weil ich schlechtes Internet an meinem Spot hatte. Direkt nach 15 Minuten am Spot auf volle wurfdistanz einen schönen Hecht gefangen, hat mich gewundert dass der noch was fressen wollte 
Der Wind macht es nur leider nicht so einfach ein gutes Ködergefühl zu haben..


----------



## daci7 (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab auch nochmal geschneidert- ausnahmsweise mal tagsüber und am Stillwasser. War trotzdem schön und den See werd ich noch öfter besuchen. 
Da saßen viele Kormorane drauf - hätte ich nicht erwartet. Der ist tief, strukturarm und nährstoffarm - schwierig zu befischen.


----------



## Naish82 (29. Dezember 2022)

Erkhbt schrieb:


> Nicht ganz Live vom Wasser weil ich schlechtes Internet an meinem Spot hatte. Direkt nach 15 Minuten am Spot auf volle wurfdistanz einen schönen Hecht gefangen, hat mich gewundert dass der noch was fressen wollte
> Der Wind macht es nur leider nicht so einfach ein gutes Ködergefühl zu haben..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427933


Schöne Wampe hat der Bursche…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Dezember 2022)

Ist bei euch auch so ein Sturm? Wollte eigentlich bissl an den Kanal, aber bei dem Wind kannste das ja voll vergessen


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Joo, ganz gut windig. Denke mal so 4-5 .
War ja auch ein Grund, warum ich vom Tümpel geflüchtet bin.


----------



## Mooskugel (29. Dezember 2022)

Bis jetzt noch kein Biss. Bisschen windig ist es.

Grüße an alle die Zuhause vorm Ofen sitzen.

Ihr seid schlauer als wir.


----------



## silverfish (29. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427943
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ihr seid härter wie (als) wir.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (29. Dezember 2022)

Eben und zuhause vorm Netz hängen bringt auch keinen Biss aber vor Sonntag schaff ich es leider nicht mehr ans Wasser


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2022)

gestern Abend an einer vielversprechenden Stelle am Main gewesen.

Mündungsbereich von nem Hafen. selbst 5gr ließen sich problemlos jiggen bzw einleiern. Leider null Kontakt gehabt. Eventuell liegts auch an den Uhrzeiten. Komme meist nach wie vor vor 22-23 Uhr nicht ans Wasser...


vielleicht probiere ich es heute erneut. Soll ja nicht mehr regnen bei uns in der Gegend.


----------



## daci7 (29. Dezember 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> gestern Abend an einer vielversprechenden Stelle am Main gewesen.
> 
> Mündungsbereich von nem Hafen. selbst 5gr ließen sich problemlos jiggen bzw einleiern. Leider null Kontakt gehabt. Eventuell liegts auch an den Uhrzeiten. Komme meist nach wie vor vor 22-23 Uhr nicht ans Wasser...
> 
> ...


Nachts ist total OK, da seh ich keinen Nachteil - versteift dich aber nicht auf die tiefen Löcher  die manchmal tagsüber nicht verkehrt sind


----------



## Luis2811 (29. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427943
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, haben jetzt auch erfolgreich ohne Biss aufgehört, dafür wurden aber noch die Wichtelköder und ein selbst gebauter Wobbler ausprobiert.


----------



## kridkram (29. Dezember 2022)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch nochmal los. Auf den stehenden Gewässern war egal noch Eis. An Flüsse wo es Hecht und Zander gibt, muss ich minimum ne gute Stunde bis 2 fahren. Da hat ich auch keinen Bock drauf und jetzt haben wir heftigen Wind. Vielleicht morgen vormittags nochmal.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist bei euch auch so ein Sturm? Wollte eigentlich bissl an den Kanal, aber bei dem Wind kannste das ja voll vergessen


Da kommt noch mehr laut Vorhersage…


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> What da fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun muss er /sie zum Zahnarzt und das mit deiner Haftpflicht klären.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Dezember 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da kommt noch mehr laut Vorhersage…


Ich war 2h am Kanal heut Nachmittag, mit Spaß hatte das rein gar nichts zu tun...


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich war 2h am Kanal heut Nachmittag, mit Spaß hatte das rein gar nichts zu tun...



Festgefahren wieder, Vinc?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Dezember 2022)

Nö, aber bei so nem Sturm auf Zander angeln bockt halt null. Null Kontakt zum Köder und immer diese ätzenden Schnurbögen


----------



## Mescalero (29. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Festgefahren wieder, Vinc?


Mir ist das tatsächlich vor ein paar Tagen auch passiert, einen Tag vorher noch Witze über Vincent gemacht....

Problem war der leere Tank, kein Handy dabei (wäre eh sinnlos, dort ist ein Funkloch) und das nächste Kaff ist zwei Kilometer entfernt. 
Ich habe eine halbe Stunde gebraucht, dann war ich draußen! Über und über mit Schlamm eingesaut, die Karre auch und weil ich das Fenster vergessen hatte zuzumachen, sogar innen. 
Mit Allwetterreifen, die ihre beste Zeit hinter sich haben, braucht es erstaunlich wenig Matsch zum Steckenbleiben...


----------



## hanzz (29. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nö, aber bei so nem Sturm auf Zander angeln bockt halt null. Null Kontakt zum Köder und immer diese ätzenden Schnurbögen


Vertikal mal probiert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Mir ist das tatsächlich vor ein paar Tagen auch passiert, einen Tag vorher noch Witze über Vincent gemacht....
> 
> Problem war der leere Tank, kein Handy dabei (wäre eh sinnlos, dort ist ein Funkloch) und das nächste Kaff ist zwei Kilometer entfernt.
> Ich habe eine halbe Stunde gebraucht, dann war ich draußen! Über und über mit Schlamm eingesaut, die Karre auch und weil ich das Fenster vergessen hatte zuzumachen, sogar innen.
> Mit Allwetterreifen, die ihre beste Zeit hinter sich haben, braucht es erstaunlich wenig Matsch zum Steckenbleiben...



Ist mir auch mal passiert als ich jung war. 
Seitdem bin ich vorsichtiger.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Dezember 2022)

Im Alter kehrt sich das um und man wird wieder leichtsinnig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Dezember 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Im Alter kehrt sich das um und man wird wieder leichtsinnig.



Altersstarrsinn nennt sich das. 
"Das muss doch klappen.......!"


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (29. Dezember 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> 1/0,gestern 2/0 und 3/0 (Aberdeenform),ich hab aber den Eindruck,jeder Hersteller interpretiert die Größen kreativ. Bei Gamakatsu sind die Größenunterschiede erst klein,dann übergroß,zumindest im Einzelhakenbereich.
> Kamasan macht die vom Hakenbogen her gesehen größten Unterschiede,was ich gut finde.
> Die sind besonders im britischen Surf-Tackle aktiv, und wissen um die "Lugworm"-Monster,die die Briten nutzen und die auf dem Haken Platz finden wollen.
> Die 3/0er von denen halten die kleinen Platten meist weg.
> ...


Kamasan kenne ich nicht, meine verwendeten Haken sind von Gamakatsu und VMC. Letztere haben ihre Haken geschränkt, Gamakatsuhaken sind das nicht, 
die Längen der Hakenschenkel sind bei allen Größen der beiden Firmen bei diesen Modellen gleich. 
Nur die Abstände zwischen Spitze und Hs werden bei zunehmender Größe weiter... 

Wenn du deine Montagen selbst bastelst, mit welchem Knoten bindest du die Mundschnüre ans Vorfach? Mit dem Stopperknoten oder einem Binde-Knoten für Haken?


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Festgefahren wieder, Vinc?


hatte ich exakt vor einem Jahr nachts aufm Feld mit meinem Yaris Hybrid


----------



## DenizJP (29. Dezember 2022)

daci7 schrieb:


> Nachts ist total OK, da seh ich keinen Nachteil - versteift dich aber nicht auf die tiefen Löcher  die manchmal tagsüber nicht verkehrt sind


an sich ja - aber aktuell ist die Strömung an den üblichen Stellen sehr stark und hoher Wasserpegel. 20-24gr Jigs bringen gar nix und ein Wobbler klebt innerhalb von Sekunden am Ufer ohne einmal auch nur abgetaucht zu sein 

ich denke ich werde beruhigte Bereiche mit Flachzonen heute probieren - wenn diese nicht alle wieder belegt sind....


----------



## bonobo (30. Dezember 2022)

Sch... Wetter,  schöner Fang.
Welcome back Dorsch.
Ostsee, MV, 42 cm.


----------



## daci7 (30. Dezember 2022)

bonobo schrieb:


> Sch... Wetter,  schöner Fang.
> Welcome back Dorsch.
> Ostsee, MV, 42 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 428001


Schon krass, dass ein 42er Dörschlein mittlerweile die Ausnahme ist ... schön sind se aber, die Dorsche!
Petri!!


----------



## ragbar (30. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Mit dem Stopperknoten





Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> einem Binde-Knoten


weder noch.
Ich lege die 70er Vorfachschnur parallel zur 40er Mundschnur und mache einen einfachen Knoten mit 2 Schlägen,schneide das untere Ende der 40er (zum Blei zeigend) ab, an das obere (abstehende) Ende kommt Perle,Gummistopper,und Haken.
Mit dem Gummistopper variiere ich die Schnurlänge von der Perle zum Haken,je nachdem,wie viele Würmer ich aufziehen will.


----------



## zulu (30. Dezember 2022)

bonobo schrieb:


> Sch... Wetter,  schöner Fang.
> Welcome back Dorsch.
> Ostsee, MV, 42 cm.
> Anhang anzeigen 428001


Hübscher Fisch !
Gratuliere.

Mensch, aber der sieht doch irgendwie magersüchtig aus oder ?
Ich hab meine Dorsche anders in Erinnerung.
Kann es sein dass es so wenig sind weil sie nichts mehr zu fressen finden ?
In der verdreckten Ostsee


----------



## Waidbruder (30. Dezember 2022)

Kannibalen unterwegs!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Dezember 2022)

ragbar schrieb:


> weder noch.
> Ich lege die 70er Vorfachschnur parallel zur 40er Mundschnur und mache einen einfachen Knoten mit 2 Schlägen,schneide das untere Ende der 40er (zum Blei zeigend) ab, an das obere (abstehende) Ende kommt Perle,Gummistopper,und Haken.
> Mit dem Gummistopper variiere ich die Schnurlänge von der Perle zum Haken,je nachdem,wie viele Würmer ich aufziehen will.


Hast du von dieser Montage Fotos oder kannst du mir eine Zeichnung zur besseren Vorstellung machen? 
Nur anhand einer Beschreibung etwas nachzumachen, ist immer schwierig....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2022)

Weiß jemand von euch, wie dicht eigentlich der Karpfenbestand im Mittellandkanal ist? Ich weiß nur, dass ich letzten Sommer im Hafenbecken immer richtig fette Fische rollen gehört habe. Ob das allerdings Karpfen waren konnt ich nicht sehen.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## spike999 (30. Dezember 2022)

76cm gejerkt


----------



## spike999 (30. Dezember 2022)

3 Würfe später...noch n 80ger...


----------



## Mescalero (30. Dezember 2022)

Letzter Fisch für dieses Jahr


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. Dezember 2022)

Last Tock dieses Jahr. Stramme 74, davor gabs noch nen 60er Küchenzetti. Morgen gibts wegen Wind und Regen wohl kein Abschlussangeln. Schade. Allen einen guten Rutsch, Gesundheit und Petri in 2023!


----------



## Lord Sinclair (30. Dezember 2022)

Bin für dieses Jahr auch noch ein letztes Mal unterwegs, ohne große Erwartungen zu haben, bei schönstem Wetter…


----------



## thanatos (30. Dezember 2022)

Habe es auch noch mal geschafft ein paar Würfe zu machen , großer Mepps - nix
Gufi " Lieblingsköder " nix , Attractor von Profiblinker 3 mal Hornkraut 30 - 70 cm 
ob ich Veganer werden sollte ? währe dann kein Schneider . 
wünsche  Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und viel Petri Heil im kommenden
                                   Jahr


----------



## Aalzheimer (30. Dezember 2022)

spike999 schrieb:


> 3 Würfe später...noch n 80ger...
> Anhang anzeigen 428023


Hat der Bursche dir ins Knie gebissen?


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Dezember 2022)

Wir waren heute auch noch mal auf Barsch und Zander los. Nach vier Stunden mit einem einzigen Minibarschbiss der nicht hängen blieb haben wir dann im anfangenden Regen aufgehört. 
Allen die noch unterwegs sind wünsche ich noch viel Petri.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2022)

Petri allen erfolgreichen Top 

Du Luis2811 an welchen Kanälen seit Ihr eigentlich immer unterwegs ?


----------



## kridkram (30. Dezember 2022)

Wetter war bei uns eigentlich auch gut zum fischen. 
Was ich aber total vergessen hatte, morgen ist ja schon Silvester. Ich hab mich verpflichtet für die Silvesterparty geräucherte Forelle und Aal zu spendieren. Also hab ich gestern Abend Fische eingelegt und heute geräuchert, früh die Bafos und jetzt ist der Aal im Rauch. 
Also nix mit angeln!


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch noch mal auf Barsch und Zander los. Nach vier Stunden mit einem einzigen Minibarschbiss der nicht hängen blieb haben wir dann im anfangenden Regen aufgehört.
> Allen die noch unterwegs sind wünsche ich noch viel Petri.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428035


Sieht ja gleichzeitig irgendwie sehr fischig und andererseits typisch Kanal sehr monoton aus, obwohl ja auch eine Einbuchtung zu sehen ist. Ich glaube Fischen am Kanal auf Zander und Barsch ist noch ein härteres Brot als der Rhein.
Aber eine schöne Trübung bzw. Wasserfarbe


----------



## Luis2811 (30. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri allen erfolgreichen Top
> 
> Du Luis2811 an welchen Kanälen seit Ihr eigentlich immer unterwegs ?


Wir sind immer am DEK von Rheine über Münster bis Senden unterwegs, da der Kanal leider einen Sicherheitsabstand zu unserm Ort von ca 40km einhält. So können wir dann relativ viele Stellen auf ca. 70 Kanalkilometer befischen und das mit mehr oder meist weniger viel Erfolg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2022)

Quergehakt. Aber immerhin Fisch gefunden..


----------



## spike999 (30. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Hat der Bursche dir ins Knie gebissen?


Nee 

5 weitere bisse gab es noch,wovon ich 3 in fische zwischen 50 und 60 verwandelt konnte...alles in allem n klasse Jahresabschluss,dazu noch tolles Wetter...


----------



## Lord Sinclair (30. Dezember 2022)

Bin wieder „zuhause“ und wie erwartet gab es leider keinen Fisch, obwohl ich zwei sehr große (See?)Forellen gesehen habe, den Zielfisch Hecht leider gar nicht. Macht aber nix, die Kulisse hier im Chiemgau entschädigt für Schneidertage…in meinem eigentlichen Zuhause gibt es leider so eine schöne Natur eher nicht.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2022)

Bis an den Rand gemähte Gewässer haben leider auch nicht viel mit Natur zu tun, aber noch erschreckender, dass wir aus den Ballungszentren das schon als angenehm empfinden, wir können uns ja schon freuen, wenn es gemähte Wiese und kein Beton ist.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (30. Dezember 2022)

Naja, den Mensch kann man halt nicht komplett weglassen  Aber das ist hier im Süden schon ziemlich Natur pur, auch wenn ich aus einem Ballungsgebiet komme!


----------



## Kauli11 (30. Dezember 2022)

spike999 schrieb:


> 3 Würfe später...noch n 80ger..


Zu Weihnachten hättest du dir ruhig eine neue Hose wünschen können.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2022)

Sou, hier geht der Spaß auch erneut los.
Habe mich trotz 4 bis 8 BFT für Wind und Regen im Gesicht entschieden.
Will zwar jiggen, weiß aber, dass das ein lustiges Rätselraten "wo befindet sich der Köder in der Wassersäule" wird und dass ich früher oder später kotzen werde.
Das kann schon auch funktionieren, sofern die Biester Bock haben.
Alternativ wären bis zu drei Köfiruten am Start, aber auch nur 3 große halbe Makrelen.




Sehen wir das positive, ich habe auf der Hinfahrt festgestellt, dass mein selbst gesetztes Zeitlimit bis maximal 23.00 Uhr vollkommen obsolet ist. Sollte ich den Drang dazu verspüren, kann ich mich also auch länger als gute 3h nassregnen lassen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (30. Dezember 2022)

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2022)

An die Zanderprofis unter euch: Wann nutzt ihr welche Farben?

- Tagsüber bei klarem Himmel
- Tagsüber bei bedecktem Himmel
- Nachts

Was nutzt ihr allgemein wann? Also grelle Farben wenns bedeckt/nachts ist und dunkle Farben eher bei hellem Wetter?


----------



## Ron73 (30. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> An die Zanderprofis unter euch: Wann nutzt ihr welche Farben?
> 
> - Tagsüber bei klarem Himmel
> - Tagsüber bei bedecktem Himmel
> ...


Ich mach das eher vom Gewässer abhängig. Hier in HH mit der trüben Elbe bevorzuge ich eher hellere Farben. Im Winter ist das, meiner Erfahrung nach, egal.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2022)

Ok, danke schonmal. Der MLK ist ja auch sacktrüb, vielleicht sollte ich auch eher auf hellere Farben gehen...Bin da total überfragt und hab auch kaum Erfahrung.

Was ich nur gemerkt hab ist, dass ich bisher gut auf weiß/knallgrün gefangen habe. Muss ich nochmal genauer testen.

Achja und wie ist das mit der "Gummiaktion"? Im Winter eher nicht so "zappelige" Köder? Hab mir heut nen Monkey Lure Fake etwas den Schaufelschwanz gestutzt um die Aktion etwas zu verringern. Jetzt läuft er etwas ruhiger und nicht so "aktiv". Oder ist das eher ein Ammenmärchen?


----------



## daci7 (30. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> An die Zanderprofis unter euch: Wann nutzt ihr welche Farben?
> 
> - Tagsüber bei klarem Himmel
> - Tagsüber bei bedecktem Himmel
> ...


Ich nutze am meisten weiß/glitter, neongrün und schwarz. Am liebsten mit Kontastreichen Köpfen (Schwarz oder Neongrün). Schwarz Fische ich am liebsten im Dunkeln, Neonfarben im Trüben und Weiß/Glitter im Klaren Wasser. Je tiefer und trüber, desto bunter Fische ich und je klarer, desto naturnaher. 
Ich kenne allerdings auch Angler, die darauf nichts geben und nicht schlechter fangen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2022)

Es ist doch wie immer beim Angeln, man macht gern mal ne Wissenschaft drauß

Bin mir sicher wenn die Fische da sind und Bock haben fängt man mit jeder Farbe. Aber gerade wenn se mal zickig sind könnte das durchaus den Unterschied machen


----------



## Mefourlauber (30. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> An die Zanderprofis unter euch: Wann nutzt ihr welche Farben?
> 
> - Tagsüber bei klarem Himmel
> - Tagsüber bei bedecktem Himmel
> ...


Bin zwar kein ZanderProfi, maße mir aber dennoch eine Antwort an:
für mich ist die Trübung des Wassers und die Grundfarbe des Wassers entscheidend. Trüb ist nicht gleich trüb. Ganz trüb= heftige Schockfarben, egal ob pink, chartreuse, neongrün oder orange. Trübung mit einer gewissen Sichtigkeit: gerne weiß mit rosa, gelb mit schwarz oder motoroil mit orange. Es gibt trübes Wassers mit Sichtigkeit, welches milchig, bräunlich oder grünlich erscheint. Ich entscheide dann nach Augenmaß, der GuFi soll auffallen aber einigermaßen ins Farbbild des Wassers passen.
Wenn die Sonne noch knallt gerne was dunkles mit dazu als Kontrast oder Gufis mit glitzernden Flakes.
Jetzt ist mein Post komplexer geworden als ich wollte, hoffe aber es hilft ein Gefühl zu entwickeln.
PS
wenn die Fische echt Bock haben ist vieles egal, aber oft genug bekomme ich ( auch meine Kumpels) direkt nach dem Köderwechsel nach stundenlangem Fischen ohne Biss dann tatsächlich den ersten Kontakt. Diese Farbe stellt sich dann auch meist als die gängige des Tages heraus. Die letzte Woche lief übrigens orange sehr gut, während andere Farben kaum was brachten.
Und was noch viel wichtiger ist: mit Gewicht, Form und Führung experimentieren.
Manchmal geht No-Action, manchmal der Aktionshad. Generell : je kälter desto eher der No-Actionshad. Auch bei starker Strömung (am Kanal wohl eher nicht) eher Shad mit No-Action. Im Winter sehr langsam fischen, gerne Absinkphasen von mehr als 3 Sek produzieren.
PS II: 
was mir noch einfällt: Motoroil-chartreuse oder Green-Pumpkin sind sehr universelle Trübungsfarben, die aber auch bei Sichtigkeit gut funzen. Vielleicht einfach mal damit anfangen.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2022)

Senke brachte alles so in maximal Aalgröße, aber sei es drum. Versuch macht kluch.




Wind geht gut klar gerade und Jigge funktioniert überraschend gut und (natürlich) besser als die Köfis, keine 10 Wurf, Biss direkt vor den Füßen, aber leider ausgestiegen, schade, fühlte sich gut an.


----------



## ado (30. Dezember 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein ZanderProfi, maße mir aber dennoch eine Antwort an:
> für mich ist die Trübung des Wassers und die Grundfarbe des Wassers entscheidend. Trüb ist nicht gleich trüb. Ganz trüb= heftige Schockfarben, egal ob pink, chartreuse, neongrün oder orange. Trübung mit einer gewissen Sichtigkeit: gerne weiß mit rosa, gelb mit schwarz oder motoroil mit orange. Es gibt trübes Wassers mit Sichtigkeit, welches milchig, bräunlich oder grünlich erscheint. Ich entscheide dann nach Augenmaß, der GuFi soll auffallen aber einigermaßen ins Farbbild des Wassers passen.
> Wenn die Sonne noch knallt gerne was dunkles mit dazu als Kontrast oder Gufis mit glitzernden Flakes.
> Jetzt ist mein Post komplexer geworden als ich wollte, hoffe aber es hilft ein Gefühll zu entwickeln.
> ...


Vieles davon kann ich voll und ganz bestätigen. Auch wenn es bei mir mehr um Hecht und Barsch geht. 
Oft habe ich wirklich mit glasklarem Wasser zu kämpfen auch da geht green-pumpkin ganz gut. 
Ansonsten gibt es aber für jedes einzelne Wasser auch nochmal den einen Gummifisch bzw. die eine Farbe die nur dort funktioniert. Wenn man die findet macht die oft den Unterschied. 
Habe auch festgestellt im Winter darf es gern Mal n komplett weißer Gummifisch sein, der den Rest des Jahres bei mir zumindest sonst überhaupt nicht liefert.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (30. Dezember 2022)

Auf Barsch hat im Winter am DS der klassische rote Gummiwurm mit Glitzer drin, whacky angeködert, am RMDK sehr gut gefangen, aber das ist schon Jahre her... 
Für relativ klare Gewässer nehme ich eher gedeckte, dunklere Farben. Kommt auch ganz drauf an, ob Sonnenschein herrscht oder der Himmel bedeckt ist. 

Nachts ist den Fischen meiner Meinung nach die Farbe von Gummifisch und Twister egal, interessant könnten "Glow in the Dark" - Köder sein! Grade dann, wenn der Mond scheint...


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2022)

Was ein Dreck, ich habe die Köfiruten eingepackt und fische lieber nochmal zügig mit der Spinne über die umliegenden Stellen, macht mir mehr Hoffnung als auf etwas zu warten, das nicht eintreten wird.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2022)

Spot Nr1, Köfi suckt richtig  
Hier lag die gesamte Zeit der kleine Rapfen


----------



## Mikesch (31. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Bis an den Rand gemähte Gewässer haben leider auch nicht viel mit Natur zu tun, ...


Das sind Streuwiesen, mähen einmal im Jahr (Herbst).


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

Sou, Vergleichszeit abgelaufen. Spot 2, 3, 4 brachten nix, gehe aber noch zurück und fische mit weniger Tempo drüber. Alles was noch passiert läuft außer Konkurrenz zu den Köfis.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

Yes, mega korpulente 99,5.
Reichtig krasser fight


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> ...interessant könnten "Glow in the Dark" - Köder sein! Grade dann, wenn der Mond scheint...


Hi, ich habe inzwischen wahrscheinlich 2/3 meiner Raubfischangelei bei Dunkelheit betrieben, wenn nicht mehr aber habe trotz vieler Versuche noch nie einen Fisch auf leuchtende Köder gefangen. Paar Fehlbisse gab´s wohl und ich will auch nicht abstreiten, dass man so Fische fangen kann, dass es überdurschnittlich gut funktionieren würde, habe ich aus meinem Denken aber gestrichen.

Grüße


----------



## ragbar (31. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Hast du von dieser Montage Fotos oder kannst du mir eine Zeichnung zur besseren Vorstellung machen


Mach ich noch,wenn ich wieder daheim bin,Geduld.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> habe trotz vieler Versuche noch nie einen Fisch auf leuchtende Köder gefangen. Paar Fehlbisse gab´s wohl und ich will auch nicht abstreiten, dass man so Fische fangen kann, dass es überdurschnittlich gut funktionieren würde habe ich aus meinem Denken aber gestrichen.



Geht mir auch so:

Habe mir auch mal so ein paar Teile (teils nur mit selbstleuchtendem Bauch) als Joker-Köder geholt.

Damit ging aber bislang gar nichts - weder bei Dunkelheit noch tagsüber bei stark bedecktem Himmel plus Extrem-Trübwasser mit quasi null Sichttiefe.

Egal ob vorher nochmal extra UV-angeleuchtet oder nicht.

Also zumindest in meinem Fall ebenfalls keine Super-Waffe (bislang das genaue Gegenteil davon).

Druckwelle und "passende" Silhouette/Ködergröße (= u. a. nicht zu winzig) halte ich da für viel entscheidender.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Yes, Bada Bum boys


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Dezember 2022)

Schön Vinc!
Petri Heil!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Jo. Muss aufhören. Es fängt urplötzlich an zu schütten das ist nicht mehr normal.. Könnte nur noch kotzen mit diesem Pisswetter


----------



## silverfish (31. Dezember 2022)

Petri Vincent ! 
Dir gebührt der Preis für die längsten Angelsessions 2022 !


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Petri Vincent !
> Dir gebührt der Preis für die längsten Angelsessions 2022 !


Was auch immer du mir damit sagen willst, aber danke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Kaum nen Fuß in der Haustür hört es auf zu regnen, Himmel wird heller etc...Es ist echt immer dasselbe...

Naja, der Spot läuft nicht weg. Heit Nachmittag direkt nochmal hin, hatte eben lediglich 50m Strecke machen können von den kompletten gut 1000m Spundwand


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Glow in the Dark" - Köder


Auf die heimischen Fische kein Bringer. 
Auf Meeresfische dagegen vorstellbar, dass die funktionieren.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2022)

Da war noch ne Frage offen ....


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2022)

Bild lädt nicht. Je schöner das Wasser desto schlechter das netz.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Nächster Versuch. Möge Petrus mir das Pisswetter vom Leib halten...


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2022)

Gute 6 stunden hat mich dieses fischlein gekostet. Nur für euch.
Dezember ist halt nicht die zeit wo Dreiecksflossen durch die Oberfläche furchen.

Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## NaabMäx (31. Dezember 2022)

Wünsche euch für 2023, dass alle Köder fangen, egal welche Farbe und Form, sowie viel Gesundheit und Glück.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Dezember 2022)

Guten Rutsch Männers. 
Auf ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2023


----------



## Hering 58 (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich wünsche allen Boardies einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Und vor allem bleib Gesund.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. Dezember 2022)

Heute bei 18! Grad an der Regnitz, mal ne neue Stelle testen. Zwei Grundeln auf Grund, in der Dunkelheit mache ich an einer Montage Würmer dran, schaun wa mal... 
Quappe, Wels, Hecht, ob da was geht? Habe ca. 12h vor mir...  

Wünsche euch auch einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches und gesundes 2023!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

60. Der kommt mit


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich Versuche es auch noch mal, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das bei Kaffeebraunem Wasser etwas geht.

Ach,Vincent_der_Falke Regen ist doch flüssiger Sonnenschein.


----------



## Mefourlauber (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 60. Der kommt mit
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428169


Petri! Jetzt musst Du uns noch was zu den fängigen Ködern berichten


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Petri! Jetzt musst Du uns noch was zu den fängigen Ködern berichten









Lieblingsköder, 12,5cm. Gefaulenzt. Hat heut beide Zettis gebracht. Ich denk es ist die Farbe. Grüntöne haben mir jetzt schon mehrfach Fisch hier am Kanal gebracht.

Hälfte der Strecke hab ich geschafft. Ich meine noch 2 Anfasser gehabt zu haben, kann bei dem Sturm aber auch getäuscht haben. Der 60er hat auf jeden Fall richtig hart reingetokt.

So, jetzt geht's aber auch Heim. Der Zeitschuh drückt. Fisch muss noch fertig gemacht werden und später kommen noch Gäste. So null Bock auf Sylvester...


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Dezember 2022)

So, ich habe jetzt auch aufgehört und wie erwartet gab es keinen Fisch, aber die Strömung auch nicht wirklich besser wurde.

Ich wünsch euch allen einen guten Rutsch und schöne Fische im neuen Jahr.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2022)

Guten Rutsch allen und schöne dicke Fische fürs nächstes Jahr…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich Versuche es auch noch mal, auch wenn ich nicht glaube das bei Kaffeebraunem Wasser etwas geht.
> 
> Ach,Vincent_der_Falke Regen ist doch flüssiger Sonnenschein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428170


Sieht aber mega geil aus! Auf was geht's denn bei dir?

Edit: Gerad dein Post gesehen...Hecht?


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Sieht aber mega geil aus! Auf was geht's denn bei dir?
> 
> Edit: Gerad dein Post gesehen...*Hecht?*


Genau das war der Plan, nur durch den Regen war der Bach von der Strömmung deutlich schneller unterwegs als sonst. Normalerweise fließt das Wasser auch garnicht über das Wehr, sondern nur durch die Fischtreppe in den Kolk (der einlauf oben auf dem Bild).


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So, jetzt geht's aber auch Heim. Der Zeitschuh drückt. Fisch muss noch fertig gemacht werden und später kommen noch Gäste. So null Bock auf Sylvester...


Gerade die Pegelstände gecheckt, Plan ist, wenn die Böllerei überstanden ist und Gäste wieder weg sind, noch ans Wasser zu fahren.  
Die Zeichen stehen gut für einen Neujahreskarpfen, Wassertemperatur geht steil auf die 9°c zu, Pegel müsste den Peak durch haben. Ich bin gespannt.
Petri Heil und guten Rutsch nech.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Alter du hast doch echtn (positiven) Knall


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter du hast doch echtn (positiven) Knall



Ich glaube denn haben wir alle hier.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Alter aber Nachts um 1 ans Wasser, bei dem Wetter und dann das ganze Karpfentackle. Das ist echt ne Hausnummer


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich werd morgen früh aber auch da weitermachen, wo ich heute aufhören musste. Evtl geht ja direktn Neujahrszetti


----------



## Mooskugel (31. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ach,Vincent_der_Falke Regen ist doch flüssiger Sonnenschein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428170


Ich erinnere dich beizeiten daran


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ich erinnere dich beizeiten daran


Ihr beiden seid Kumpels ne? Ich glaub ich hab das letztens schon gemerkt als ich auf Karpfen am Wichumer war und wir geschnackt haben


----------



## Luis2811 (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ihr beiden seid Kumpels ne? Ich glaub ich hab das letztens schon gemerkt als ich auf Karpfen am Wichumer war und wir geschnackt haben



Ne nicht ganz Mooskugel ist mein Vater und gesprochen hatten wir uns doch auch noch garnicht??


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ne nicht ganz Mooskugel ist mein Vater und gesprochen hatten wir uns doch auch noch garnicht??


Doch, hatte mal mit deinem Dad über PN geschrieben


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

Wenn du wüsstest, was er über dich Rabauken alles erzählt hat...  

Kleiner Scherz, hat was wenn Vadda und Sohn beide im AB unterwegs sind


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Gerade die Pegelstände gecheckt, Plan ist, wenn die Böllerei überstanden ist und Gäste wieder weg sind, noch ans Wasser zu fahren.
> Die Zeichen stehen gut für einen Neujahreskarpfen, Wassertemperatur geht steil auf die 9°c zu, Pegel müsste den Peak durch haben. Ich bin gespannt.
> Petri Heil und guten Rutsch nech.


Btw danke, hoffentlich rutschen deine Boilies gut ins Karpfenmaul


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> hat was wenn Vadda und Sohn beide im AB unterwegs sind


Auf jeden 

Vincent_der_Falke 
Dickes Petri 
Lass ihn dir schmecken 
Sehr gute Farbe der Gufi. 
Kontrast ist m M immer gut. Mit Grün sowieso

Denn man nen guten Rutsch allen. 
Auf dicke Fische


----------



## Mefourlauber (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 428187
> 
> 
> Lieblingsköder, 12,5cm. Gefaulenzt. Hat heut beide Zettis gebracht. Ich denk es ist die Farbe. Grüntöne haben mir jetzt schon mehrfach Fisch hier am Kanal gebracht.
> ...


Na geht doch. Die Beratung hattest du gar nicht nötig 
Allen einen super Start ins neue Jahr!


----------



## ado (31. Dezember 2022)

Mein Jahresabschlussfisch - mit dem ich allen hier einen guten Rutsch und ein dickes Petri und alles Gute für 2023 wünsche - kam heute aus einem kleinen Fluss bei hohem und trüben Wasser.

Es war außerdem mein erster Fisch auf Chatterbait. Vorher wurde die Stelle mit Gufi gründlich abgefischt. Da kam aber garnix. Der Chatterbait hat dann zwei würfe gebraucht.

Da der Fluss an der Stelle relativ flach und mit starker Strömung ist kam der Zander beim Biss mit offenem Maul aus dem Wasser. War n genialer Anblick.


----------



## jkc (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter aber Nachts um 1 ans Wasser, bei dem Wetter und dann das ganze Karpfentackle. Das ist echt ne Hausnummer


Ja, genau, schwitzen beim Aufbau suckt, besonders am 1.1. ist ja nicht so, dass das ne Sommernacht wäre, wo man sich über 16°c nicht wundern bräuchte.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (31. Dezember 2022)

Und aufs Neue!!!!
Wer hatte den längsten und wer fängt den ersten …


----------



## Mescalero (31. Dezember 2022)

Den Ersten? Ds bin ich nicht dabei, wir mussten den Erlaubnisschein abgeben und den neuen gibt es erst irgendwann nächste Woche. 

Viel Petri allen, die dürfen und das frühlingshafte Wetter ausnutzen können!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (31. Dezember 2022)

Habe grad den Köder gewechselt, von Grundl auf Wurm. Kaum lag ein Wurmbündel im Wasser, gab's schon den ersten guten Biß. Blieb aber nicht hängen, wahrscheinlich war der 2er Haken doch zu groß.. Jetzt ist 'n 4er dran, hoffentlich kommt der Fisch wieder....  

Noch 2 Bilder vom Sonnenuntergang, der Mond scheint zwar, ist aber nicht zu hell. Sollen die Nacht noch Wolken aufkommen...


----------



## zokker (31. Dezember 2022)

fettes Petri Heil an alle Verrückten hier ... mal sehen wer den ersten Fisch 2023 raus holt

und da war doch noch was???

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (31. Dezember 2022)

Ich bin morgen mit dem kurzen auch draußen mal sehen ob was geht gepackt ist schon fast alles.   
Auch den Silvester Anglern ein dickes Petri rutscht gut rein. Und jkc Der mit dem Fisch tanzt haut was raus ihr wahnsinnigen


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Also ich hol morgen meinen Kanalschein in unserer Wohnung in Essen und werds dann ein bisserl auf Zander probieren. 
Barsch darfs auch ruhig sein. 
Hauptsache aber den ersten Tag im Jahr am Wasser. 

Ich schätze mal, wenn ich heut Nacht mal pinkeln muss, und hier rein schaue, wird jkc wohl so nen Ochse von Karpfen gepostet haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

zokker schrieb:


> fettes Petri Heil an alle Verrückten hier ... mal sehen wer den ersten Fisch 2023 raus holt
> 
> und da war doch noch was???
> 
> Guten Rutsch


Easy. Ich zeig euch morgen mal wie das geht


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Easy. Ich zeig euch morgen mal wie das geht


Wir wollen aber den Januar Aal sehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber den Januar Aal sehen.


Vielleicht später, wenn der Pegel hoch genug ist. Aber nur per PN


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (31. Dezember 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber den Januar Aal sehen.


Den will ich lieber nicht sehen


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2022)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Vielleicht später, wenn der Pegel hoch genug ist. Aber nur per PN


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (31. Dezember 2022)




----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2023)

Sou, man darf gespannt sein.
Kurz vor 2e aus'm Haus




Es bläst wohl ne kräftige 5
Wasserstand anders als erwartet, die eine Rute kann ich leider nicht fischen wie geplant.
Hat bisl gedauert bis alles fertig war, es mussten ja die noch zu montiereden neuen Ruten und nicht die fertig gerigten sein.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Futter ist wenig, aber vielleicht trotzdem schon zuviel.
Dem kleinen Vopi noch "be a soldier" gewünscht und raus in die Fluten damit.




Inzwischen liegt der Bums und alles ist verschnürt.




Eine Premiere ist auf jeden Fall schonmal sicher, offene Front an der Kemenate gab's bei mir im Januar noch nie.




Hoffen wir, dass noch der erste Januarkarpfen aus nem großen Gewässer dazu kommt.
Ich habe es hier vor paar Jahren schonmal über Silvester probiert und sogar einen Biss gehabt, hing aber leider nicht, es bestünde also die Chance für eine Revanche.

Grüße


----------



## ragbar (1. Januar 2023)

Sick,man,wenn Du nicht addicted bist,wer dann?


----------



## ragbar (1. Januar 2023)

Hatte vor,heute früh ne Session auf Platte zu machen,aber das stürmt hier wie der Zorn über die warmen Temperaturen.
Nachmittags nochmal gucken,sonst wandern die Würmer aus der Hältertonne in der Garage wieder ins Watt.


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Es bläst wohl ne kräftige 5


Du Armer.  Bei mir war es immerhin ne schlanke 8 (von 10)


----------



## zokker (1. Januar 2023)

Gesundes Neues. 

jkc du bist besessen, aber ich kenne das auch. 
Ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Januar 2023)

War heute Morgen erst um 4.00 im Bett, ich hatte insgesamt 3,aber brachiale Bisse! Fisch (Aal?) zog 2x in ein Hinderniss und verabschiedete sich. 
Übrig blieb nur ein aufgezogener Haken und ein enttäuschter Angler... 

Es wurde zum Schluß so neblig, daß ich den Rückweg nicht mehr fand und mich mit meiner Stirnlampe selbst geblendet habe! Hätte gut nen kleinen analogen Kompass brauchen können...  

Noch viel Petri Heil, jkc! Hau was raus....!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

jkc Was machen die Neujahrsbüffel? Die Weigh Sling schon voll?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Januar 2023)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 428140
> 
> Gute 6 stunden hat mich dieses fischlein gekostet. Nur für euch.
> Dezember ist halt nicht die zeit wo Dreiecksflossen durch die Oberfläche furchen.
> ...


Oh, ein Köder mit WLan


----------



## kridkram (1. Januar 2023)

zokker schrieb:


> jkc du bist besessen, aber ich kenne das auch


Warum besessen?
Ich kann mich noch gut an Silvester 88 erinnern, mit 2 Kumpels von 12 bis 12 geangelt und.....gefeiert! 
Für unsere Jungangler hier, es gab da noch keine " Häuser " zum am Wasser aufstellen, schon garnicht in der DDR.
Aber es war super, vielleicht das beste Silvester was wir je hatten. Damals gab es noch anglerische Freiheit und kein Schwanz hat sich für uns interessiert!  Haben natürlich unseren Platz sauber verlassen, das war selbstverständlich. 
Ach herrje, ganz vergessen. 
Gesundes Neues und dicke Fische für Alle!


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber den Januar Aal sehen.


Also der Kanal hat auf 1,5m 8,8 Grad  
Schade das ich Fieber habe


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

Bei mir geht's gleich nachm Mittag los. Wind hat gute 20kmh weniger als gestern (nur noch Mitte 40) und Regen gibt's auch nicht mehr.

Mal gucken obs direkt den ersten '23er Zetti gibt


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2023)

Grad beim 2. oder 3. Wurf kurz einen dran gehabt. 
Wieder ausgestiegen. Hat sich nach mittlerem Barsch angefühlt. 
Spundwand wird jetzt in eine Richtung abgeworfen und zurück nochmal vertikal. 
Aber dann wird der Köder etwas größer


----------



## rustaweli (1. Januar 2023)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Also der Kanal hat auf 1,5m 8,8 Grad
> Schade das ich Fieber habe


Dachte ich mir auch, aber nix da. War bis auf gestern 3x draußen. Einmal See plus Kanal, vorgestern Kanalhafen, heute schnell Kehrwoche erledigt und von halb 10 bis gerade eben am Kanalhafen. Ich knacke ihn räuberisch einfach nicht. Große Gummis gefaulenzt, Spundwände vertikal beackert, mit Free Rig und Krebs versucht, die Spundwände in Zeitlupe abgeschliffen. War wegen den Temperaturen heute kurz davor nen Crank langsam zu führen, aber zog meine Seife kauende Taktik durch. Aber der Tag kommt, wie auch an anderen Gewässern früher friedfischmässig. Da hatte es auch lange gedauert.
Allen da draußen - genießt die Zeit und komplett Allen ein top Neujahr mit schönen Zeiten am Wasser!

Aalzheimer, werdet schnell gesund!


----------



## Minimax2 (1. Januar 2023)

@ jkx:

fischst Du die Swinger immer so straff?

bis später


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> @ jkx:
> 
> fischst Du die Swinger immer so straff?
> 
> bis später


Jou, beim Karpfenanglen mit Festblei schon, da sollen sie ja nur nen Fallbiss anzeigen und haben so halt den längeren Fallweg, geht die Schnur nach vorne, brauche ich dabei ja gar keinen Swinger; Aktuell hängen da rd. 200g Blei, die erstmal bewegt werden müssen bevor es der Swinger überhaupt tut.
Etwas anders beim Köfiangeln auf Hecht, da hänge ich sie auf etwa halbe Höhe, um ne möglichst sensible Bissanzeige zu haben, aber da fische ich auch Durchlaufblei.
Ansonsten gibt's hier gibt's leider nix zu berichten, alles ruhig.

Grüße


----------



## Minimax2 (1. Januar 2023)

hmmm, wär mir zu eng - 200 gr. sicherlich  incl. Köder. und die bewegen sich eher nicht - der Moppi schwimmt ja gegen. Aber jeder wie er will und fängt. ich bin bei 80 Gramm Hookbait und Blei...

bis später


----------



## zokker (1. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wir wollen aber den Januar Aal sehen.


Hat bei uns in MV Schonzeit.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)




----------



## silverfish (1. Januar 2023)

Petri Vincent und Respekt zur Passion.


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2023)

Petri Vincent_der_Falke 

Bei mir ging nichts mehr


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Petri Vincent_der_Falke
> 
> Bei mir ging nichts mehr


Schade, hätte dir gerne einen Neujahrsfisch gegönnt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Januar 2023)

Sauber abgeschneidert.
Wobei ich 2 gute Bisse hatte. War irgendwie etwas reaktionsträge.
Hab heut nacht um 11 auf kamilletee umgeschwenkt und fürchte die nächsten 7 Tage lieg ich flach.
Schnapsidee ans wasser zu gehen.

Fängt gut an.


----------



## Minimax2 (1. Januar 2023)

Grippostad und der Fisch ist Dein Freund

ich hab seit Tagen die Grätze aber mit dem synthetischen Zeugs halten sich die Nebenwirkungen in Grenzen. Bestes Wetter und fängige Wasserstände... aber das wissen die Fische leider nicht.

bis später


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

So Schicht im Schacht. War der einzige Kontakt. Denke, dass der Wetterwechsel den empfindlichen Zandern nicht so ganz gut gefallen hat. War, im Gegensatz zu gestern, heute gar kein Wind mehr.

Naja egal, Mission Neujahrszetti war immerhin erfolgreich


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Januar 2023)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Grippostad und der Fisch ist Dein Freund
> 
> ich hab seit Tagen die Grätze aber mit dem synthetischen Zeugs halten sich die Nebenwirkungen in Grenzen. Bestes Wetter und fängige Wasserstände... aber das wissen die Fische leider nicht.
> 
> bis später



Meine Liebste ist da traditionell. Soll ne Zitrone auspressen und Ingwer dazu.
Beim Zitronenpressen erinnert man sich auch spontan wo das Hechtlein gestern die Finger geratzt hat.
So hat man länger von dem Fangerlebnis.


----------



## Mefourlauber (1. Januar 2023)

Mann, das war mal ein Neujahrsangeln nach meinem Geschmack. Lang ausgeschlafen, Spaziergang mit Frau ( direkt am Wasser), dabei mit einem Auge Spots und Strömung gecheckt und vorhin 1 h gefischt mit Zander von 67 und 72.  Der 72er war leider nicht mehr releasebar.
Nochmal einen super Start, viel Gesundheit und dicke Fische allen Anglern und Familien dieses Jahr!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

In einer Stunde zwei solche Bomben? Krass, Respekt und Petri!


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2023)

Jason schrieb:


> Schade, hätte dir gerne einen Neujahrsfisch gegönnt.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke. 
Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger sind auch ok. 
Hat man fast alles richtig gemacht. 
Ist ebenfalls Action. 
Besser als gar nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Danke.
> Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger sind auch ok.
> Hat man fast alles richtig gemacht.
> Ist ebenfalls Action.
> Besser als gar nix.


Jo ist auch immer mein Motto. Hauptsache Aktion. Wenn man die Fische dann am Ende noch bekommt isses natürlich noch geiler.


----------



## jkc (1. Januar 2023)

Hm, ich weiß nicht, wenn zum Ende eines langen erfolglosen Tages sich doch noch einer erbarmt und der dann wieder aussteigt, macht es das für mich eher noch schlimmer.


----------



## hanzz (1. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß nicht, wenn zum Ende eines langen erfolglosen Tages sich doch noch einer erbarmt und der dann wieder aussteigt, macht es das für mich eher noch schlimmer.


Ja im ersten Moment ist grad im Winter auch mein erster bitterer Gedanke, dass vielleicht der einzige Fisch nicht hing. 
Aber um die PMA aufrecht zu erhalten, versuch ich es zum Abschluss positiv zu sehen.


----------



## Mefourlauber (1. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> In einer Stunde zwei solche Bomben? Krass, Respekt und Petri!


Merci 
Ist auch echt Glückssache, Spot - und Köderkenntnis sind das Eine, aber wenn die Fische nicht da sind oder fressunwillig am Boden rumlungern kannste machen was Du willst. Generell habe ich die Erfahrung an meinen Spots gemacht: die Beissfenster sind kurz, sogar sehr kurz, im Schnitt 15 Minuten und davon hast du am Tag 2, mit Glück 3. Wenn Du dann da bist und triffst auch noch den Tagesgeschmack der doch zickigen Gesellen dann rappelt es eben. Dazwischen liegen auch manchmal 10 Angelstunden ohne Kontakt. Bei schlechtem Pegel (immer individuell) auch oft mehr Stunden ohne Kontakt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (1. Januar 2023)

Ein fettes Petri an alle Fänger! 

Gestern Abend habe ich übrigens meine erste Fledermaus an Silvester gesehen! Ein guter Kollege von mir hat mal gesagt: "Keine Fledermäuse, keine Aale!" Das hat sich bei mir oft bewahrheitet. 

Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor sind die Köder, insbesondere Würmer. Meine habe ich immer mit Zwiebelschalen, Resten von gepresstem Knoblauch und kleingeschnittenen Paprikaschoten gefüttert. 

Das gibt den Würmern ein so besonderes Aroma, daß das Fische auch über eine größere Distanz anlockt und zum schnellen beißen animiert. Das nur als Tip...  

Ich bin jetzt sicher, daß mein Mißerfolg gestern Abend/Nacht an der falschen Montage lag und das Vorfach einfach zu lang war. An Flüssen ist es fast immer so, daß fast jede neue Stelle eine andere Angelmethode erfordert (Leuchtpose, bestimmte Grundblei-Montage). 

Doch bis man das herausfindet, muß man erst mal negative bzw. enttäuschende Erfahrungen machen. Insbesondere, wenn die Situation am Wasser es erfordert, daß man mehrere Meter von seinen Ruten entfernt sitzen muß. 
Beim nächstenmal ist man dann besser vorbereitet und dann klappt es schon besser mit gefangenen Fischen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Merci
> Ist auch echt Glückssache, Spot - und Köderkenntnis sind das Eine, aber wenn die Fische nicht da sind oder fressunwillig am Boden rumlungern kannste machen was Du willst. Generell habe ich die Erfahrung an meinen Spots gemacht: die Beissfenster sind kurz, sogar sehr kurz, im Schnitt 15 Minuten und davon hast du am Tag 2, mit Glück 3. Wenn Du dann da bist und triffst auch noch den Tagesgeschmack der doch zickigen Gesellen dann rappelt es eben. Dazwischen liegen auch manchmal 10 Angelstunden ohne Kontakt. Bei schlechtem Pegel (immer individuell) auch oft mehr Stunden ohne Kontakt.


Gerne 

Btw, wo fischt du? Bin wie gesagt absoluter Zandernoob, Spotkenntnisse gleich Null. Und das ist wirklich das A und O an Kanälen die so Strukturarm sind.

Von daher bin ich schon froh, dass ich in ca 5 Angelstunden 3 Zettis fangen konnte. Geht definitiv schlechter


----------



## Mefourlauber (1. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerne
> 
> Btw, wo fischt du? Bin wie gesagt absoluter Zandernoob, Spotkenntnisse gleich Null. Und das ist wirklich das A und O an Kanälen die so Strukturarm sind.
> 
> Von daher bin ich schon froh, dass ich in ca 5 Angelstunden 3 Zettis fangen konnte. Geht definitiv schlechter


Am großen Gevatter Rhein, genauer gesagt am Mittelrhein in der Bonner Region. Entweder an den relativ wenigen Buhnen oder noch lieber direkt am Strom. Dort gilt es Microspots zu entdecken. Die guten Zander  stehen übrigens oft genug im Gegensatz zu Lehrbuchmeinungen auch im tiefsten Winter auch direkt im Strom.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Januar 2023)

Muss auch sagen, dass zwei meiner 3 Fische eher ausm Mittelwasser kamen. Klar kann man den MLK nicht mitm Rhein vergleichen, dennoch scheint das im Kanal auch ähnlich zu sein mit den Standorten


----------



## ragbar (2. Januar 2023)

Nachdem sich der (stürmische) Wind gestern abend davongemacht hat,wurde es doch noch was mit dem Neujahrsangeln.
Nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit aufgebaut,Spaziergänger weg, um kurz nach 19 Uhr der erste Biß,der Himmel reißt auf und der Mond zeigt sich mit seinen 3 Vierteln zunehmend.
Sternenklar,Flaute,keine nennenswerte Brandung und die Bisse vorsichtig.
Mono fängt einmal mehr besser als Geflecht. 
Allein für die Stimmung am Wasser hat sich der Angang schon gelohnt.
Leider nur Minis,nach dem 10. hab ich keinen Bock mehr,aber Hauptsache angeln.


----------



## Mescalero (2. Januar 2023)

Petri ragbar !

Cool ist das schon, mit Gaslaterne am Strand und Platten angeln. Die nächsten dieser skurrilen Fische sind bestimmt größer.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (2. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Grad beim 2. oder 3. Wurf kurz einen dran gehabt.
> Wieder ausgestiegen. Hat sich nach mittlerem Barsch angefühlt.
> Spundwand wird jetzt in eine Richtung abgeworfen und zurück nochmal vertikal.
> Aber dann wird der Köder etwas größer
> Anhang anzeigen 428287


Gute Farbwahl, mein Liebling vergangener Tage …


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Die Platten sollen doch angeblich so gut zugelegt haben ,seitdem Dorsch rar ist. Ich will ja nicht unken, aber ich glaube das nächste Fanglimit steht bald ins Haus. 
Mann,mann , was waren das Zeiten als zwei Platte genügten ne 5 köpfige Familie satt zu machen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. Januar 2023)

Moin,
Ich könnte mit vorstellen, das durch das Fehlen des natürlichen Feindes( Dorsch) die Platten reichlich werden aber auch kleiner sind im Schnitt.

Ragbar, wieviel cm. hatten die Butt im Schnitt., war da was Maßiges dabei?

R. S.


----------



## daci7 (2. Januar 2023)

Bin auch mal wieder draußen für 2-3 Stündchen. Eine mit KöFi und eine aktiv. Mal sehen, was da so kommt!


----------



## Jason (2. Januar 2023)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder draußen für 2-3 Stündchen. Eine mit KöFi und eine aktiv. Mal sehen, was da so kommt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel Glück, ich drücke dir die Daumen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (2. Januar 2023)

daci7 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder draußen für 2-3 Stündchen. Eine mit KöFi und eine aktiv. Mal sehen, was da so kommt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petri! 
Bei all meinen Vereinsgewässern leider verboten. Entweder Spinnen, oder Ansitz. 
Hol was raus! 
Ich nehme mir übermorgen nen ganzen Tag, dank noch Urlaub und Home Office meiner Teuersten, um den Räuberknoten zum Platzen zu bringen. Dann aber keine Riggeschichten sondern einfach Jig und Strecke, Strecke, Strecke. Irgendwo kurz was essen und weiter. Wenn auch Schneider, so bringt mich jeder Schneidertag auch dem Ziel ein Stück näher.


----------



## daci7 (2. Januar 2023)

Jason schrieb:


> Viel Glück, ich drücke dir die Daumen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke, hat leider nichts gebracht. Ich geh heut Abend nochmal los - wollen wir mal sehen, wer hier zuletzt lacht! Zwischenzeitlich gwh ich dann noch den Gartenteich von meinem Schwager leeren/begutachten. Da müssen einige Fischchen unters Volk gebracht werden. Wisst ihr, wie ich Teichfische am besten quit werde, ohne die in natürliche Gewässer zu setzen? Kleinanzeigen eventuell?


----------



## Mescalero (2. Januar 2023)

Ja oder die Vereine der Gegend fragen, oft haben die Bedarf an Nachschub.


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Januar 2023)

Start der Mission Neujahres Fisch.


----------



## kridkram (2. Januar 2023)

daci7 schrieb:


> müssen einige Fischchen unters Volk gebracht werden.
> Diese Probleme gibt es hier nicht mehr, Fischotter und Waschbär sei Dank! Die Räubern jeden Teich leer, egal wie nahe er am Haus ist. Bekannte hab gleich an der Terrasse dran einen mit Koi, vor paar Wochen waren sie 3 Tage unterwegs. Zurück,  waren nur noch Fischreste da und der 80iger mit Bissspuren an Kopf und Schwanz. Er hatte den Understand am Grund vermutlich benutzt.
> Mein Schwager hat aus 2 Teichen 3 Forellen raus, viele wollen jetzt erstmal nicht mehr besetzen. Aber der NABU freut sich über die "gelungene" Wiederansiedlung!


----------



## ado (2. Januar 2023)

Ich wollte unbedingt wissen wer da versucht den 12er Gufi zu packen. Spinner dran und dann war es schnell klar.
Eigentlich hab ich mir meinen ersten Fisch 2023 anders vorgestellt ... Aber schon einmal entschneidert. 
Mal gucken ob da die nächsten Tage noch was anständiges kommt. Aber Wasserstände sind absolut nicht optimal.


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Januar 2023)

Die Mission Neujahres Fisch ist gescheitert, da der Fisch neben die Drillinge gebissen hat. Aber wir kommen ja wieder.


----------



## jkc (2. Januar 2023)

Meine beruhigende Ausrede ist ja immer "war eh zu klein", aber der Kieferabdruck sieht leider nicht nach nem 65er aus


----------



## Mefourlauber (2. Januar 2023)

Heute gabs nur die kleinen aus der 50er Liga. Ein sehr starker Zander stieg direkt nach dem Anhieb aus. Die Rute zittert jetzt noch vom Einschlag


----------



## Luis2811 (2. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Meine beruhigende Ausrede ist ja immer "war eh zu klein", aber der Kieferabdruck sieht leider nicht nach nem 65er aus


Das mit der Ausrede mach ich aber auch so.
Ich hatte jetzt so 80cm gesagt, aber vielleicht lässt er sich ja demnächst noch mal Überreden


----------



## ragbar (3. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Die Platten sollen doch angeblich so gut zugelegt haben ,seitdem Dorsch rar ist. Ich will ja nicht unken, aber ich glaube das nächste Fanglimit steht bald ins Haus.


Bestätigen kann ich das für Schollen vom Boot im tieferen Wasser,vom Ufer gibt es jetzt kaum oder selten Dorsch und Aal,was das Plattfischangeln bereicherte.
Fanglimit: Ich glaub nicht dran.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich könnte mit vorstellen, das durch das Fehlen des natürlichen Feindes( Dorsch) die Platten reichlich werden aber auch kleiner sind im Schnitt.
> 
> Ragbar, wieviel cm. hatten die Butt im Schnitt., war da was Maßiges dabei?



Vielmehr kleine Platten sind unterwegs,weil die Dorsche nicht mehr in  so in den "Plattenkindergarten" eingreifen wie früher.

Sehr viele Fische haben 15-20 cm,die schaffen es auch, an 2-3/0er Haken hängenzubleiben.
Die noch kleineren bleiben weg,ich hatte zwei Fische über 35 dabei.

War auch erstaunt,daß der Berufsfischer ebenfalls überwiegend kleine Fische fängt,da waren zwar auch einige stattliche Schollen und Flundern mit in den Kisten,aber überwiegend doch auch kleine Plattfische.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2023)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Start der Mission Neujahres Fisch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428426


Ist das der Wichumer? Kanns grad gar nicht 100% erkennen


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Januar 2023)

ragbar schrieb:


> Bestätigen kann ich das für Schollen vom Boot im tieferen Wasser,vom Ufer gibt es jetzt kaum oder selten Dorsch und Aal,was das Plattfischangeln bereicherte.
> Fanglimit: Ich glaub nicht dran.
> 
> 
> ...


Darf der Fischer denn 20cm. Plattfische überhaupt anlanden? ( Mindestmaß) 
Wie werden die Kleinen vermarktet und sinnvoll genutzt, weisst Du/Anderer was dazu? 

R. S.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. Januar 2023)

Katzenfutter wäre eine der vielen Möglichkeiten   …


----------



## kridkram (3. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Darf der Fischer denn 20cm. Plattfische überhaupt anlanden? ( Mindestmaß)
> Wie werden die Kleinen vermarktet und sinnvoll genutzt, weisst Du/Anderer was dazu?
> 
> R. S.


Ich war 2011 im Urlaub in Glowe. Im dortigen Hafen hatte der Fischer Peters einen Kahn liegen. Man konnte da bis ran und zusehen. Manchmal hat er einen Teil seiner Netze im Hafen per Hand geleert. Die untermaßigen gingen über Bord. Ob das heute noch so ist....

 Hab da Fische gekauft ungeschlachtet, Flunder 80 Cent,  Scholle 1 € je Fisch und Steinbutt das kg für 8 €.


----------



## daci7 (3. Januar 2023)

kridkram schrieb:


> Ich war 2011 im Urlaub in Glowe. Im dortigen Hafen hatte der Fischer Peters einen Kahn liegen. Man konnte da bis ran und zusehen. Manchmal hat er einen Teil seiner Netze im Hafen per Hand geleert. Die untermaßigen gingen über Bord. Ob das heute noch so ist....
> 
> Hab da Fische gekauft ungeschlachtet, Flunder 80 Cent,  Scholle 1 € je Fisch und Steinbutt das kg für 8 €.


Wenn man bedenkt, dass man an einem 2kg steinbutt mehr zu essen hat, als an 16 20cm Schöllchen, ist das ein geniales Angebot 
Ich geh jetzt gleich wieder raus köder schmeißen!
Petri in die Runde!


----------



## Zmann (3. Januar 2023)

Ich konnte mich heut auch entschneidern für 2023,darf gern so weiter gehen,allen maximale Angelerfolge im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2023)

Mit dem dünnen Fluoro auf Hecht?


----------



## DenizJP (3. Januar 2023)

Also ich meine da ein Stahlvorfach oder so zu erkennen


----------



## Mescalero (3. Januar 2023)

Da hängt der Drilling dran oder?


----------



## Zmann (3. Januar 2023)

Hecht war Beifang aber kann man halt nie ausschließen,normalerweise fange ich an dieser Stelle Zander aber die wollten heute nicht.
Wenn ich auf Hecht gehe dann hab ich immer Stahl dran!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2023)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Also ich meine da ein Stahlvorfach oder so zu erkennen


Das ist der Stinger


----------



## Mefourlauber (3. Januar 2023)

Big Fish bzw. better Fish are gone. Pegel sinkt, Trübung sinkt, Größe sinkt. Heute Morgen noch nen 50er auf nen 20er Gummi gehabt, heute Nachmittag gabs nur Fritten. Sehr ungewöhnlich für Januar!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2023)

Zmann schrieb:


> Hecht war Beifang aber kann man halt nie ausschließen,normalerweise fange ich an dieser Stelle Zander aber die wollten heute nicht.
> Wenn ich auf Hecht gehe dann hab ich immer Stahl dran!


Nichts desto trotz, bei Hechtgefahr immer Stahl! Meine Meinung


----------



## hanzz (3. Januar 2023)

Kanal Vertikal


----------



## Mefourlauber (3. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kanal Vertikal
> Anhang anzeigen 428554


Nice pic  ! Hau was raus!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kanal Vertikal
> Anhang anzeigen 428554


Sieht gruselig aus....


----------



## DenizJP (3. Januar 2023)

Ordentlich Strömung 

Schau mer mal


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Januar 2023)

Petri Heil mein lieber. Mit Köfi auf Zander?


----------



## DenizJP (3. Januar 2023)

Einmal Wurm einmal gefrorenes Rotauge


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Hier wieder mal lustiges Rätselraten mit ner 4 bis 7 von schräg vorn. Aber erfolgreich.
2ter Fisch '23, Treffer auf die 100 




Grüße


----------



## Jason (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Hier wieder mal lustiges Rätselraten mit ner 4 bis 7 von schräg vorn. Aber erfolgreich.
> 2ter Fisch 23, Treffer auf die 100
> Anhang anzeigen 428564
> 
> Grüße


Na dann mal Petri. Schöner Kamerad. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Alter schon wieder die nächsten Tage, inklusive heute, so ein beschissener Sturm...Was für'n Dreckswetter zum Jiggen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Januar 2023)

Hier auch seit Tagen strammer Wind....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Wenigstens hat man dann ziemlich Ruhe am Kanal. Werd auf jeden Fall paar Würfe machen nach Feierabend


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Na dann viel Erfolg
Bin gestern Schneider geblieben.
3 km Spundwand abgelaufen.

Nicht mal mein Schatten hatte n Biss. 
Lucky Luke's Schatten hätte n Biss bekommen


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Januar 2023)

Kannst du auch schneller werfen wie dein Schatten?


----------



## ragbar (4. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Darf der Fischer denn 20cm. Plattfische überhaupt anlanden?


Keine Ahnung.


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wie werden die Kleinen vermarktet


Es soll in Restaurants vorgekommen sein,daß bei Bestellung von Plattfisch (Scholle/Flunder/Kliesche) schon auch 4-5 Fische an Bratkartoffeln serviert wurden.
Weiß ich aber nur vom Hörensagen,das bei Überprüfung nie standhält.


kridkram schrieb:


> Die untermaßigen gingen über Bord.



Das hab ich so auch mit erlebt.
Allerdings waren das bei so ca.20 Fischkisten voll etwa so 5-6 Rückwürfe ins Hafenbecken.
Die anderen Fische hatten somit alle (ein gutes) Maß,aber ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf und kann damit keine belastbare Aussage nach Richterart machen.


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kannst du auch schneller werfen wie dein Schatten?


Sieht man doch. Der Schatten läuft noch vertikal, da hab ich schon n paar Wurf gemacht.


----------



## ragbar (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> 2ter Fisch '23, Treffer auf die 100


Alder, bei Dir macht die Verfügbarkeit der Droge die Sucht.
Super Fisch!
Petri!


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2023)

Weg vom Kanalhafen. Vom Kurzregen überrascht, starke Änderung bei Pegel und Luftdruck. Jetzt probiere ich es an einem See, auf Barsch. 2,70 Rute montiert um weit raus zu kommen sowie eine Titanspitze davor zwecks Hechtgefahr. Der AB Kalenderrucksack ist natürlich auch mein treuer Begleiter. 




Vielleicht klappt ja jetzt hier was, halber Tag bleibt immerhin noch.


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Viel Erfolg rustaweli


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Januar 2023)

Siehste, dein wasserdichter Gewinn hat sich schon bewährt! Weiterhin fettes Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Kannst du auch schneller werfen wie dein Schatten?


ALS!


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Januar 2023)

ALS kenn ich...ist eine dänische Insel


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Alter schon wieder die nächsten Tage, inklusive heute, so ein beschissener Sturm...Was für'n Dreckswetter zum Jiggen...


Ich frage mich auch schon ne ganze Weile, wann es mal wieder einen normalen Angeltag gibt. Selbst mit 20g Kopf gestern über weite Teile keine Idee gehabt ob der Köder schon unten ist. Permanent drückten Windböen und Wellen in die Schnnur und simulierten zaghafte Bisse. Wahrscheinlich würd ichs mir nicht antun wenn nicht zuletzt zum Glück regelmäßig geile Fische bei rumgekommen wären; Es hagelte ja jetzt auch keine Bisse, Du weißt im Prinzip bei einer dieser 1000 Absinkphasen knallt es und da musste dann voll da sein, dafür fragste dich halt 999x wo denn der Grund bleibt. Grausam

Petri Dank Leute


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2023)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Weg vom Kanalhafen. Vom Kurzregen überrascht, starke Änderung bei Pegel und Luftdruck. Jetzt probiere ich es an einem See, auf Barsch. 2,70 Rute montiert um weit raus zu kommen sowie eine Titanspitze davor zwecks Hechtgefahr. Der AB Kalenderrucksack ist natürlich auch mein treuer Begleiter.
> Anhang anzeigen 428579
> 
> Vielleicht klappt ja jetzt hier was, halber Tag bleibt immerhin noch.


Rusti, der Köder is für das klare Wasser zu grell, Wenn's nich dämmert oder es da 10m.hat.
Hecht interessiert das nich, aber schlaue Bärsche. 

Nur als Tip, fang was! 

R. S.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

Bin gestern um 1 heim gefahren. Nicht ein Biss leider ^^


stelle mir immer öfter die Frage welchen Sinn es noch macht abseits von Aal oder Karpfen hier an den Gewässern in der Gegend auf Zander und Co zu angeln xD


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ALS!


ALS WIE bitte schön  

Und dickes Petri jkc zum Mütterchen


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch schon ne ganze Weile, wann es mal wieder einen normalen Angeltag gibt. Selbst mit 20g Kopf gestern über weite Teile keine Idee gehabt ob der Köder schon unten ist. Permanent drückten Windböen und Wellen in die Schnnur und simulierten zaghafte Bisse. Wahrscheinlich würd ichs mir nicht antun wenn nicht zuletzt zum Glück regelmäßig geile Fische bei rumgekommen wären; Es hagelte ja jetzt auch keine Bisse, Du weißt im Prinzip bei einer dieser 1000 Absinkphasen knallt es und da musste dann voll da sein, dafür fragste dich halt 999x wo denn der Grund belibt. Grausam
> 
> Petri Dank Leute


Einfach mal ne Pause machen 
Ich frage mich eh, wie Du das körperlich durch hälst? Und mental??
Ich selbst habe jetzt 12 Tage Fischen mit 4-8 h täglich Jiggen am Rhein hinter mir. Raue, eingerissene Hände von Kälte und Hänger lösen sind da ja nur ein Klacks. Aber die Schulterblätter sind steinhart, die LWS schmerzt arg und die mentale Verfassung schwebte die ganze Zeit zwischen himmelhochjauchzend und "wann kommt der Biss?". Entweder war der Puls hoch nach einem Knallertock oder nach Stunden ohne Tock hatte ich mir gesagt "Holzauge sei wachsam, gleich knallt es wieder". 

Ich mache jetzt mal ein Päuschen, heute macht es mir der Wind auch einfach das umzusetzen


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Vom Main bei Aschaffenburg weiß ich, dass der richtig fettes Zanderpotenzial hat, zweistellige Tagesfangzahlen mit Fischen bis über 80 sind da an guten Tagen drin. Also weiter machen.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Einfach mal ne Pause machen
> Ich frage mich eh, wie Du das körperlich durch hälst? Und mental??


Also körperlich aktuell alles relativ piano, gestern habe ich mich schon über "kein Regen" gefreut und bin dann sofort abgehauen wie die ersten drei Tropfen kamen. Ich mache ja aktuell auch nur relativ kurz Touren, meistens nur 2, 3h und länger nur wenn ich wirklich Bock drauf habe.
Aber ja, der Wind suckte die letzten Trips schon ordentlich und gestern habe ich auch schon beim angeln beschlossen, dass der nächste Trip nicht zum Jiggen geht, falls der Wind nicht nachlässt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Vom Main bei Aschaffenburg weiß ich, dass der richtig fettes Zanderpotenzial hat, zweistellige Tagesfangzahlen mit Fischen bis über 80 sind da an guten Tagen drin. Also weiter machen.


Die Leute erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> nicht zum Jiggen geht


Dann wird gefaulenzt ?


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Musste ich ohnehin die meiste Zeit machen, beim Jiggen hat sich der Wind den Schnurbogen schneller geholt als die Rolle.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Jiggen muss man bei der Jahreszeit eh nicht. Etwas piano fischen haben die Zettis glaub ich lieber.


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jiggen muss man bei der Jahreszeit eh nicht. Etwas piano fischen haben die Zettis glaub ich lieber.


Bring jkc jetzt bitte nicht auf dumme Zandergedanken.
Wenn da jetzt noch die 80er Zander kommen, verpack ich das nicht.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Leute erzählen viel wenn der Tag lang ist


Naja, Kollege der den Rhein vor der Haustür hat ist mehrfach für paar Stunden Angeln 2,5h hin und wieder zurück gefahren...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Naja, Kollege der den Rhein vor der Haustür hat ist mehrfach für paar Stunden Angeln 2,5h hin und wieder zurück gefahren...


Dann hat er ne goldenen Spot gefunden. Das ist definitiv auch nicht die Regel. Auch am Rhein kannst du jede Menge Seife kauen


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann hat er ne goldenen Spot gefunden. Das ist definitiv auch nicht die Regel. Auch am Rhein kannst du jede Menge Seife kauen



Spotwahl ist schon wichtig, aber täglich am Wasser bringt halt viel bzw. mehr Fisch.

Der beste Köder ist die Zeit.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe jetzt 12 Tage Fischen mit 4-8 h täglich Jiggen am Rhein hinter mir. Raue, eingerissene Hände von Kälte und Hänger lösen sind da ja nur ein Klacks. Aber die Schulterblätter sind steinhart, die LWS schmerzt arg und die mentale Verfassung schwebte die ganze Zeit zwischen himmelhochjauchzend und "wann kommt der Biss?".



Deswegen heißt das auch Sportfischen, wobei ich lieber Ansitze, da brauch ich nicht über irgendwelche Buhnen an der Elbe kraxeln, mich nicht durch die Büsche zu dem enlegensten Spot durchkämpfen nur um festzustellen das der Karpfenangler mit dem Boot schneller war...


Gruß Frank

Ps. der lieber viel mehr am Wasser wäre...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Vom Main bei Aschaffenburg weiß ich, dass der richtig fettes Zanderpotenzial hat, zweistellige Tagesfangzahlen mit Fischen bis über 80 sind da an guten Tagen drin. Also weiter machen.


Das Problem ist ab Aschaffenburg ist Totentanz angesagt


----------



## ragbar (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Also körperlich aktuell alles relativ piano,


Das geile ist ja,wenn du fängst,ist alles andere relativ egal.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ab Aschaffenburg ist Totentanz angesagt


flußabwärts?


----------



## ragbar (4. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> die 80er Zander kommen,


was ist mit den 90ern oder den Metrigen?


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Januar 2023)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Deswegen heißt das auch Sportfischen, wobei ich lieber Ansitze, da brauch ich nicht über irgendwelche Buhnen an der Elbe kraxeln, mich nicht durch die Büsche zu dem enlegensten Spot durchkämpfen nur um festzustellen das der Karpfenangler mit dem Boot schneller war...
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank
> ...


Ansitzangeln pack ich mental nicht mehr. Vom Warten ohne Nixtun werde ich nervös.
Weiß gar nicht wie ich früher (da war ich noch jung) die Carpsessions überstanden habe.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

"was ist mit den 90ern oder den Metrigen?"

Dafür ist bisher hanzz zuständig  , aber ich arbeite dran, wobei, so richtig erst wenn nen ü130 Kroko verhaftet wurde.


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Januar 2023)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jiggen muss man bei der Jahreszeit eh nicht. Etwas piano fischen haben die Zettis glaub ich lieber.


man kann auch laaaaangsam jiggen, glaub mir


----------



## silverfish (4. Januar 2023)

Nicht übers, aber ans Wasser hab ich mich auch gequält. OHK vom Feinsten,mit Schaumkronen auf den Wellen.
Wind und Regen können ne schöne eklige Mischung bilden. Aber zumindest ist das Nass nicht durch den Suiter .
Drei Stunden peitschen, dann kam der Tokk auf das Grundelimitat. 
Sicherheitshalber zweimal angehauen.
57er Zetti, filitiertauglich. Von der Karkasse wird mit Zwiebel und Wurzelgemüse n Fond abgsetzt, zum Abfüllen .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ansitzangeln pack ich mental nicht mehr. Vom Warten ohne Nixtun werde ich nervös.
> Weiß gar nicht wie ich früher (da war ich noch jung) die Carpsessions überstanden habe.


Carpsessions sind absolut geil. Die Mischung machts. Das ist ja das Geile am Angeln. Es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten sich zu verwirklichen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

Jepp ich hab mich an der Seligenstädter Strecke schon mit mehreren Spinfischern unterhalten die mir alle sagten das es mit Zander echt mies aussieht in den letzten Jahren


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Jepp ich hab mich an der Seligenstädter Strecke schon mit mehreren Spinfischern unterhalten die mir alle sagten das es mit Zander echt mies aussieht in den letzten Jahren


Sinngemäß erzählen mir das auch 8 von 10 Anglern, über die Strecken die ich befische, wenn ich sie am Wasser treffe, die anderen beiden sagen halt einfach gar nix wenn Du sie nicht gut kennst.
Edit meint, das passt zufällig genau zu der Aussage "20% der Angler fangen 80% aller Fische".


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Ca 45 Minuten Zeit...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

Mal sehen ob ich mich reinfuxen kann und trotzdem welche ziehen kann. Das es garkeine mehr gibt hat keiner von ihnen behauptet nur das es schwer geworden ist im Gegensatz zu früher.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

werde mir ja auch die Seligenstädter Karte dieses Jahr gönnen.

Können gerne im Trio mit dir und Gert mal losziehen ^^


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

Hört sich nach nem plan an


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Vom Main bei Aschaffenburg weiß ich, dass der richtig fettes Zanderpotenzial hat, zweistellige Tagesfangzahlen mit Fischen bis über 80 sind da an guten Tagen drin. Also weiter machen.


Woher hast du das? Aus einem Thread von 2016? Oder einem Buch der Gebrüder Grimm?


----------



## Gert-Show (4. Januar 2023)

DenizJP schrieb:


> werde mir ja auch die Seligenstädter Karte dieses Jahr gönnen.
> 
> Können gerne im Trio mit dir und Gert mal losziehen ^^


DenizJP Bleib du mal auf deiner Stadtstrecke!  Und darüber hinaus: zu den Zeiten, wenn du Jungspund dich ans Wasser begibst, liege ich alter Knochen schon zu Hause auf der Couch.


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> "was ist mit den 90ern oder den Metrigen?"
> 
> Dafür ist bisher hanzz zuständig  , aber ich arbeite dran, wobei, so richtig erst wenn nen ü130 Kroko verhaftet wurde.



Wenn nicht du, wer soll dann das Ü130 Kroko fangen?  Ich wünsch dir aufjeden fall ganz viel erfolg dabei!


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Wir wissen alle wie das laufen kann. Irgendein Angelanfänger kommt an deinen "Geheimspot" den Du seit Jahren mit allen möglichen Wunderködern beackerst, macht drei Würfe mit nem ollen verrosteten Barschspinner und bumm, liegt son Ausnahmeviech im Gras.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Außer nem Köderabriss nix  
Deshalb hasse ich es bei Dunkelheit am Kanal zu Jiggen. Immer dann steigt meine Abrissquote drastisch an. Eben war es, weil ich zu weit geworfen habe und am anderen Ufer inne Steinpackung hing...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle wie das laufen kann. Irgendein Angelanfänger kommt an deinen "Geheimspot" den Du seit Jahren mit allen möglichen Wunderködern beackerst, macht drei Würfe mit nem ollen verrosteten Barschspinner und bumm, liegt son Ausnahmeviech im Gras.


Hey das ist was für mich wo muss ich hin kommen


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2023)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Rusti, der Köder is für das klare Wasser zu grell, Wenn's nich dämmert oder es da 10m.hat.
> Hecht interessiert das nich, aber schlaue Bärsche.
> 
> Nur als Tip, fang was!
> ...


Hat es nicht und dahin wohin ich vom Ufer aus komme schon garnicht. Aber wie um alles in der Welt siehst Du das es klar ist, wie es tatsächlich war. Aber erst durch Deine Antwort schalte ich, danke! Aber nun zu spät, bin jetzt daheim. Aber hatte sonst eh nur noch 3,5er C5 Predator dabei, barschmässig. Aber die laufen nicht ganz so gut an an <=5 Gramm Jigs. Dann noch die Gleichen in 5inch. Jedoch nicht einen Biss heute, nicht einmal Nachläufer. Spektakulär war für mich aber die Entdeckung eines Esox beim Werfen. Direkt vor meinen Füssen im flachen Ufer. Der interessierte sich aber für nichts. Überwurf ihn, wurf ihn direkt vor's Maul, wechselte Köder, sogar nen Spinjig hing ich dran und er ließ mich gelangweilt machen. Bis er die Nase voll hatte und in aller Ruhe ganz entspannt am Ufer davon schwamm. Wahnsinn, war aber toll. Keine Riese, vielleicht 60-65cm.
Egal, schöner Tag, um Erfahrungen reicher und nun Lasagne machen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Sinngemäß erzählen mir das auch 8 von 10 Anglern, über die Strecken die ich befische, wenn ich sie am Wasser treffe, die anderen beiden sagen halt einfach gar nix wenn Du sie nicht gut kennst.
> Edit meint, das passt zufällig genau zu der Aussage "20% der Angler fangen 80% aller Fische".


Von mir kriegen auch alle die Antwort, ganz schlecht oder nur ein untermassigen wenn ich an meinen Spots zugange bin und gefragt werde … Außer man kennt sich…
Und ja, wie hanzz schon erwähnte, Zeit ist der beste Köder …


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Januar 2023)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Von mir kriegen auch alle die Antwort, ganz schlecht oder nur ein untermassigen wenn ich an meinen Spots zugange bin und gefragt werde … Außer man kennt sich…
> Und ja, wie hanzz schon erwähnte, Zeit ist der beste Köder …


So würde mir das auch gelernt. Alles Scheiße. keine Zander, kannste machen was du willst.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

"Der ist tot der Tümpel" ist so meine Standardfloskel


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Sinngemäß erzählen mir das auch 8 von 10 Anglern, über die Strecken die ich befische, wenn ich sie am Wasser treffe, die anderen beiden sagen halt einfach gar nix wenn Du sie nicht gut kennst.
> Edit meint, das passt zufällig genau zu der Aussage "20% der Angler fangen 80% aller Fische".





Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Von mir kriegen auch alle die Antwort, ganz schlecht oder nur ein untermassigen wenn ich an meinen Spots zugange bin und gefragt werde … Außer man kennt sich…
> Und ja, wie hanzz schon erwähnte, Zeit ist der beste Köder …


Ich fange auch nie was   Und ja, oft und lange am Wasser sein ist der beste Köder!


----------



## DrHo (4. Januar 2023)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich mich reinfuxen kann und trotzdem welche ziehen kann. Das es garkeine mehr gibt hat keiner von ihnen behauptet nur das es schwer geworden ist im Gegensatz zu früher.


Was mich verwundert ist, dass ich ab September ziemlich viele Zander so zw. 30  und 40cm  gefangen habe. Dann müssen doch auch Zandermutties da sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Was ich aber merke am Kanal wenn die Blätter von den Bäumen fallen: Bei fast jedem Wurf Kurbel ich irgendwelchen Schmand mit vom Grund hoch. War eben bei der Stelle auch wieder so. Ist halt das Problem wenn man Faulenzt: Man sammelt deutlich mehr ein als beim Jiggen.

An der Stelle vom WE wo ich 3 gefangen hatte nicht ein Blatt, weil da auch keine Bäume waren sondern Industrie. Ok, auf der anderen Seite ist ne Baumreihe, die stehen aber deutlich weiter vom Ufer weg.

Denke ich werde die Spots mit vielen Bäumen weitestgehend meiden. Dadurch sinken die Chancen nämlich nochmals deutlich


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

DrHo  die Frage stellt sich so ziemlich jeder xD


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

DrHo schrieb:


> Was mich verwundert ist, dass ich ab September ziemlich viele Zander so zw. 30  und 40cm  gefangen habe. Dann müssen doch auch Zandermutties da sein.


Kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Mein 60er letztens war schon nen Ausnahmefisch  

Also um ehrlich zu sein denke ich nicht, dass die Zander nicht abwachsen bei uns im MLK. Nahrungsangebot ist mehr als genug da. Die Dichte an kleinen Fischen ist einfach zu hoch denke ich.


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. Januar 2023)

DrHo schrieb:


> Was mich verwundert ist, dass ich ab September ziemlich viele Zander so zw. 30  und 40cm  gefangen habe. Dann müssen doch auch Zandermutties da sein.


Ist eigentlich normal dass im Spätsommer/Frühherbst die kleinen Zettis auftauchen. 
Die besseren kommen eigentlich JETZT. Konnte auch nun schon einige davon erwischen. Ich fange die guten Zander eigentlich an den Stellen wo im Spätsommer auch die kleinen waren. Absolute Langsamkeit ist Trumpf bei den besseren Exemplaren. Lange Absinkphasen deutlich über 2 Sek kreieren.


----------



## kridkram (4. Januar 2023)

ragbar schrieb:


> soll in Restaurants vorgekommen sein,daß bei Bestellung von Plattfisch (Scholle/Flunder/Kliesche) schon auch 4-5 Fische an Bratkartoffeln serviert wurden.


Hab ich vergangenen Oktober in einem Restaurant in Warnemünde erlebt, allerdings hatte ich "nur" 3 auf dem Teller.





jkc schrieb:


> Sinngemäß erzählen mir das auch 8 von 10 Anglern, über die Strecken die ich befische, wenn ich sie am Wasser treffe, die anderen beiden sagen halt einfach gar nix wenn Du sie nicht gut kennst.



Zu Flüsse kann ich nix sagen, bei stehenden Gewässern sieht es anders aus.
Unsere Vorsperre ist so 3ha groß und wurde 1991 und 2021 abgelassen, sowie ein anderer Stau von ebenfalls dieser Größe 2015. Bei allen Gewässern wurde vom Großteil der Angler gejammert, beißt nix - nix drin. 
Jedoch war ich beim Abfischen der Gewässer dabei und hab gesehen was drin war!!!
Soviel kann ich sagen, die Mehrheit hat NICHT recht, ich war positiv überrascht über den Bestand.


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Januar 2023)

Es geht schon wieder gut los, jetzt machen die schon Origami mit der Gufis.
Können die nicht normal beißen?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Januar 2023)

Schonmal Kontakt, gutes Zeichen


----------



## DrHo (4. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich normal dass im Spätsommer/Frühherbst die kleinen Zettis auftauchen.
> Die besseren kommen eigentlich JETZT. Konnte auch nun schon einige davon erwischen. Ich fange die guten Zander eigentlich an den Stellen wo im Spätsommer auch die kleinen waren. Absolute Langsamkeit ist Trumpf bei den besseren Exemplaren. Lange Absinkphasen deutlich über 2 Sek kreieren.


Vielleicht muss ich mal l oder ul, so wie du es sagst, an den erfolgreichen Stellen probieren. Ich Fische, wie oft im Winter, recht ufernah mit Minnow oder 11cm kaitech am 2er meps mit offset Haken...
Das Angeln ist schon son Ding


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich normal dass im Spätsommer/Frühherbst die kleinen Zettis auftauchen.
> Die besseren kommen eigentlich JETZT. Konnte auch nun schon einige davon erwischen. Ich fange die guten Zander eigentlich an den Stellen wo im Spätsommer auch die kleinen waren. Absolute Langsamkeit ist Trumpf bei den besseren Exemplaren. Lange Absinkphasen deutlich über 2 Sek kreieren.



hier am Main in Hessen ist Jiggen aktuell noch schwierig wegen dem Strömungsdruck.

Bin unschlüssig ob ich heute nochmal raus soll....

und ob Kurzansitz oder mit der Spinnrute raus....


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (4. Januar 2023)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hier am Main in Hessen ist Jiggen aktuell noch schwierig wegen dem Strömungsdruck.
> 
> Bin unschlüssig ob ich heute nochmal raus soll....
> 
> und ob Kurzansitz oder mit der Spinnrute raus....


Egal mach dich raus zuhause fängst du nichts   
Ich bin zu platt aber morgen geh ich evtl auch noch mal los.


----------



## DenizJP (4. Januar 2023)

hehe das ist wahr...

dann geh ich eventuell mit der Spinne raus ^^


bin ich flexibler und bleibe bei der Kälte wenigstens in Bewegung..


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Januar 2023)

ragbar schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Es soll in Restaurants vorgekommen sein,daß bei Bestellung von Plattfisch (Scholle/Flunder/Kliesche) schon auch 4-5 Fische an Bratkartoffeln serviert wurden.


Plattfisch,Klodeckel groß ist doch reichlich vorhanden. 4 Stunden mit 2 Mann 53 Stück.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. Januar 2023)

Petri, dann brauchst Du ja dies Jahr nicht mehr los, haste dein Fanglimit 2023 erreicht


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Sou, hier laut Vorhersage der vorerst letzte Tag, an dem man sich richtig vom Wind durchblasen lassen kann. Aber wie angekündigt heute das Entspannungsprogramm, mit der Watbüx schön ins Wasser Rutenspitze runter aus dem Wind und nur leiern, leiern, leiern.
...bis es hoffentlich rappelt, der Punkt dürfte zu gestern gerne gleich bleiben.  




Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (4. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> Sou, hier laut Vorhersage der vorerst letzte Tag, an dem man sich richtig vom Wind durchblasen lassen kann. Aber wie angekündigt heute das Entspannungsprogramm, mit der Watbüx schön ins Wasser Rutenspitze runter aus dem Wind und nur leiern, leiern, leiern.
> ...bis es hoffentlich rappelt, der Punkt dürfte zu gestern gerne gleich bleiben.
> Anhang anzeigen 428636
> 
> Grüße





DenizJP schrieb:


> hehe das ist wahr...
> 
> dann geh ich eventuell mit der Spinne raus ^^
> 
> ...



Petri zu den Platten Jan_Cux 

Ich wünsche euch allen die noch unterwegs sind viel Erfolg und das die Fischchen auch gut beißen.
Bei mir blieb es bei den zwei fehlbissen direkt am Anfang, also schon 3:0 für die gelb gepunkteten.


----------



## Astacus74 (4. Januar 2023)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Plattfisch,Klodeckel groß ist doch reichlich vorhanden. 4 Stunden mit 2 Mann 53 Stück.



Na dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil, das sind mal schöne Plattmänner


Gruß Frank


----------



## Jan_Cux (4. Januar 2023)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri, dann brauchst Du ja dies Jahr nicht mehr los, haste dein Fanglimit 2023 erreicht


Ne das war zum Glück 2022... aber im Grunde hast du recht.


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2023)

Joar, hier auch nur kalte Füße und leider einen vermutlich gar nicht schlechten Aussteiger, am Ende aber Schneider...

Grüße


----------



## daci7 (4. Januar 2023)

Wir hatten heute in 3 Stunden 4 Fische. Davon hab ich die beiden kleinen Küchenzander mitgenommen und der Kollege zwei ü65er Böcke, die schon deutlich gefärbt waren wieder releast.
Ich bin zufrieden.
Morgen mach ich Pause und Freitag hol ich mir den Vispas und tobe mich nen Tag in NL aus - hab ich schon viel zu lang nicht mehr gemacht


----------



## silverfish (4. Januar 2023)

Alter, iss dat am schütten.
Gut daß heut abend mein Kontakt mit Wasser auf die Badewanne beschränkt hat . Der Regen peitscht gegen die Scheiben. 
Ist gut für die Böden !


----------



## Jason (5. Januar 2023)

daci7 schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute in 3 Stunden 4 Fische. Davon hab ich die beiden kleinen Küchenzander mitgenommen und der Kollege zwei ü65er Böcke, die schon deutlich gefärbt waren wieder releast.
> Ich bin zufrieden.
> Morgen mach ich Pause und Freitag hol ich mir den Vispas und tobe mich nen Tag in NL aus - hab ich schon viel zu lang nicht mehr gemacht
> Anhang anzeigen 428647


Zander ist eine Delikatesse, lass es dir schmecken. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2023)

Noch ein Meter Wasserstand runter, dann gehe ich auch los…
Bei der WT und Jahreszeit geht richtig was !!!


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2023)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Noch ein Meter Wasserstand runter, dann gehe ich auch los…
> Bei der WT und Jahreszeit geht richtig was !!!


Es geht gefühlt grade wieder los. Nach dem ersten WT-Einbruch hatte es denen an meinen Spots jedenfalls richtig die Mäuler vernagelt. Oder die Beißzeiten waren einfach krass verschoben ... wer weiß das schon 
Gestern war wieder ein gutes Zeichen!


----------



## Mefourlauber (5. Januar 2023)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Noch ein Meter Wasserstand runter, dann gehe ich auch los…
> Bei der WT und Jahreszeit geht richtig was !!!





daci7 schrieb:


> Es geht gefühlt grade wieder los. Nach dem ersten WT-Einbruch hatte es denen an meinen Spots jedenfalls richtig die Mäuler vernagelt. Oder die Beißzeiten waren einfach krass verschoben ... wer weiß das schon
> Gestern war wieder ein gutes Zeichen!


Wenns bei Euch losgeht geht bei mir nix mehr. Wurde von Tag zu Tag schlechter. Ich brauche hier einfach einen hohen Pegel.


----------



## sprogoe (5. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Ich brauche hier einfach einen hohen Pegel.


Da hilft der Griff zur Schnapsflasche.


----------



## Rheinangler (5. Januar 2023)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Wenns bei Euch losgeht geht bei mir nix mehr. Wurde von Tag zu Tag schlechter. Ich brauche hier einfach einen hohen Pegel.


Sind denn dann die Buhnen nicht komplett unter bei Dir? Hier am Niederrhein haben in den letzten Tagen nur noch die Wagglerantennen an der Buhnenspitze rausgeschaut. Das angeln war da nur noch an einigen wenigen Plätzen möglich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (5. Januar 2023)

Ich hätte auch bei Hochwasser zwei-drei gute Plätze aber halt voll überlaufen und die Bissfrequenz nicht so doll… Oft nur kurze Zeitfenster am Tag und im Dunkeln bedingt den Strukturen ziehen die da irgendwie nicht rein oder eher nur gaaaanz selten …


----------



## Mefourlauber (5. Januar 2023)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sind denn dann die Buhnen nicht komplett unter bei Dir? Hier am Niederrhein haben in den letzten Tagen nur noch die Wagglerantennen an der Buhnenspitze rausgeschaut. Das angeln war da nur noch an einigen wenigen Plätzen möglich.


Nee, Buhnen kannste vergessen bei hohem Pegel. Ich fische dann immer nur am Strom. Die guten Plätze dort sind rar, wichtig ist ein kleiner strömungsberuhigter Bereich. Das kann eine kleine Einbuchtung sein, Innenkurven, oder manchmal Schiffsanleger, wo sich das Treibholz in die Ankerseile drückt und dahinter ein Kreisel entsteht. Die Frequenz ist tatsächlich nicht so hoch, aber wenn sind es meist gute Fische.


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Einer fürn Rheinspezie




Auf'n Attractor




Allerdings gefaulenzt


----------



## hanzz (5. Januar 2023)

jkc schrieb:


> gefaulenzt


Dat gilt nicht 

Petri


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Darf man ja gar nicht machen, habe ich mal gehört


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

4 Bisse soweit, jeder Biss = sofortiger Köderwechsel
	

		
			
		

		
	





Farbe wie immer das wichtigste Kriterium


----------



## świetlik (5. Januar 2023)

jkc 
Haken oben?  Gewässer mit vielen Hindernissen?


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2023)

Joar, mache ich immer so, wenn ich am Grund fische.
Viele Hindernisse sind's nicht, aber ohne Köderretter hätte ich heute bereits 2x abgerissen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Freitag um 08:39)

Moin,
Mit nem Attractor in anderer Farbe wäre noch Meer gegangen... Und dass man(n) im Winter im Dunkeln nich wie (sonst) bekloppt die Rute beim Twistern hochreisst, is ja auch logisch.
Nur nennt das Kurbeln mit Spinnstop nich immer "Faulenzen"... Es is die älteste Blinker und Twister Methode der Welt und hat mit dem Strehlow Nix zu tun.
Beim Durchleiern mit Stops gibt es natürlich Bisse... Sogar manchmal Meer, als beim "Rucken".
Wenn die Zander flach stehen, reicht das ebend und grosse Sprünge wären Schwach"Sinn".

R. S.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 08:44)

Überlege gerade meine Kanalstelle, die ich geplant hatte morgen früh erneut zu befischen, auch heute Abend mal anfahre...
Da ist Spundwand und keine Hänger zu erwarten, da würd ich auch bei Dunkelheit wohl fischen. Vielleicht heute Abend und dieselbe Stelle nochmal morgen früh?

Allein schon um mal zu sehen, ob sich nen Beißmuster ergibt...Bin noch unschlüssig


----------



## Localhorst (Freitag um 08:46)

Nicht mehr ganz live, aber gestern Abend Nähe Duisburg gefangen. 62er Zander.






Hat mich sehr gefreut, nur leider war der schon voll mit Laich, damit hatte ich nicht gerechnet.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 08:48)

Petri und kein Kopp machen, kann man ja nicht unbedingt ahnen. Und das der Zanderbestand in Gefahr ist ist auch nicht der Fall. Gibts genug von, also lass ihn dir schmecken!


----------



## Localhorst (Freitag um 08:52)

Na der Drops ist eh gelutscht, ist schon im froster. War nur wirklich erstaunt, das jetzt schon Laich zu finden ist ...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 09:27)

keineswegs böse gemeint... ich wär für Schonzeit-Ausweitung für Zander  (und Hecht) , so ab Mitte November bis Ende April. Ausnahmslos jede Zander-Dame, die ich
in den letzten Jahren zwischen Dezember und Januar gefangen (und entnommen)habe war voller Laich. So machen die hier geltenden Schonzeiten keinen Sinn.
Auch deswegen gibts bei uns seit einiger Zeit schon lange kein Zanderfilet mehr, wenn der Kalender auf Winter deutet.


----------



## hanzz (Freitag um 09:44)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ich wär für Schonzeit-Ausweitung für Zander (und Hecht)


Dann aber bitte aufs ganze Jahr.

Das ist doch völliger Quatsch. 



Minimax2 schrieb:


> Auch deswegen gibts bei uns seit einiger Zeit schon lange kein Zanderfilet mehr, wenn der Kalender auf Winter deutet.



Dann darfst auch keinen Fisch im Juli entnehmen. Schließlich laicht der im kommenden April/Mai/Juni.
Ob ich im November, Juni oder Januar Fisch entnehme. Weg ist weg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 09:48)

Für bedrohte Arten vielleicht, Zander gibt's aber wie Sand am Meer


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 09:49)

ja, weg ist weg. 

Ich hab halt ein Problem damit, dass laichreife Fische "frei" sind. Man könnte problemlos die Vermehrung statt finden lassen und trotzdem erfolgreich fischen.
Was daran Quatsch ist erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 09:50)

Mal ne andere Frage. Sind Zander sehr Lichtscheu? Ich mein der Kanal ist sacktrüb, trotzdem würd ich das gern mal wissen


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 09:50)

und @ Vincent:  hier ist sicherlich Zander in Mengen vorhanden - die wollen aber auch gebettelt werden...

Bei den Augen nehme ich an, die sind völlig blind. Allerdings fang ich die Wackelzähne ausschließlich in der blauen Stunde, wenns richtig mistet und nachts. Hochwasser und Dreck im Strom  sorgen auch meist für volle Kescher


----------



## daci7 (Freitag um 09:51)

So, Sachen sind gepackt. Ab geht's! Erstmal den Schein holen


----------



## heinzi (Freitag um 09:52)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Für bedrohte Arten vielleicht, Zander gibt's aber wie Sand am Meer


Davon ist ist hier im Rhein nix zu sehen. Die müssen sich dann woanders knubbeln.


----------



## hanzz (Freitag um 09:53)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ja, weg ist weg.
> 
> Ich hab halt ein Problem damit, dass laichreife Fische "frei" sind. Man könnte problemlos die Vermehrung statt finden lassen und trotzdem erfolgreich fischen.
> Was daran Quatsch ist erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.


Wenn du einen Fisch im Juni entnimmst, kann der auch nicht mehr laichen.
Entnimmst du ihn im November, ist das genau das gleiche, nur dass der Fische schon Laich entwickelt hat.
Ergo ist der Fisch nicht mehr in der Lage zu laichen. Egal ob November oder Juni.


----------



## daci7 (Freitag um 09:54)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage. Sind Zander sehr Lichtscheu? Ich mein der Kanal ist sacktrüb, trotzdem würd ich das gern mal wissen


Hab Zander schon nachts auf Sicht gefangen und dabei mit der Kopflampe gesucht (die Augen siehste sofort, wenn du die angestrahlst). Andererseits hauen die auch manchmal direkt ab, wenn die dein Licht sehen. Also ein klares Jain.


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 10:00)

@ hanzz: es geht um die bereits entwickelte Brutvoraussetzungen im Lauf des Jahres. Entnimm ruhig, aber beschwer Dich zukünftig nicht über schwindende Bestände.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 10:00)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab Zander schon nachts auf Sicht gefangen und dabei mit der Kopflampe gesucht (die Augen siehste sofort, wenn du die angestrahlst). Andererseits hauen die auch manchmal direkt ab, wenn die dein Licht sehen. Also ein klares Jain.


Also suchen will ich sie nicht, nur zumindest mal anner Spundwand entlang leuchten beim Auswurf


----------



## Rheinspezie (Freitag um 10:06)

Ich muss Dir Recht geben Mini. 2

Wenn man(n) im Winter nich Meer entnimmt, dann laichen die releasten oder nich gefangenen Fische eben doch. 

Die Ausweitung der Schonzeit macht also Sinn. 

R. S.


----------



## PirschHirsch (Freitag um 10:06)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab Zander schon nachts auf Sicht gefangen und dabei mit der Kopflampe gesucht (die Augen siehste sofort, wenn du die angestrahlst). Andererseits hauen die auch manchmal direkt ab, wenn die dein Licht sehen. Also ein klares Jain.



Meiner Meinung nach haben Zander sehr lichtempfindliche Augen - brauchen sie im typischen Trübwasser ohne viel Lichteinfall wohl auch, um überhaupt was zu erkennen.

Laufen IMO quasi ständig auf "Nachtsichtgerät" und sind darum sozusagen leicht blendbar.

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht:

Je mehr "Milchkaffee" (= "Sonnenbrille"), desto größer die Fangchancen auch tagsüber (auch bei Sonne). Je klarer das Wasser (vor allem bei Sonne), desto mehr geht's in die Dunkelheit rein.

Ziemliche Blindfische sind IMO Welse. Die haben dafür aber allerlei ausgefuchste UW-Radarsysteme.


----------



## Localhorst (Freitag um 10:07)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hab Zander schon nachts auf Sicht gefangen und dabei mit der Kopflampe gesucht (die Augen siehste sofort, wenn du die angestrahlst). Andererseits hauen die auch manchmal direkt ab, wenn die dein Licht sehen. Also ein klares Jain.


Mit dem "ab hauen beim anleuchten" kenne ich auch. Ich suche immer wenn ich gehe noch kurz das Ufer ab, um zu sehen ob ich die ganze Zeit über Fische geworfen habe. Es kommt dabei immer mal vor, dass ich rote Zanderaugen sehe, die dann recht eilig verschwinden. Also da denke ich eher Lichtscheu, aber eine Laterne oder stetiges Umgebungslicht stören meiner Meinung nach wenig. Ich denke es ist eher Licht in Kombination mit Bewegung was stört.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 10:14)

Danke Leute, dann sollte kurzzeitiger Lichteinfall beim Auswurf eigentlich nicht das Problem sein


----------



## hanzz (Freitag um 10:14)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> @ hanzz: es geht um die bereits entwickelte Brutvoraussetzungen im Lauf des Jahres. Entnimm ruhig, aber beschwer Dich zukünftig nicht über schwindende Bestände.


Habe ich behauptet dass ich entnehme ?

Dennoch bleibt es Wumpe, ob der Fisch im November oder Juni entnommen wird. Der laicht einfach nicht mehr. Ob der jetzt Laich im Bauch hat oder nicht. 


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn man(n) im Winter nich Meer entnimmt, dann laichen die releasten oder nich gefangenen Fische eben doch.


Wenn ich im Juli nicht mehr entnehme, laichen die Fischen auch noch.


----------



## Blueser (Freitag um 10:19)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Für bedrohte Arten vielleicht, Zander gibt's aber wie Sand am Meer


Nicht bei uns. Die letzten Jahre wurden aus unseren 79 Verbundgewässern im Jahr gerade mal ca. 50 Fänge gemeldet. Karpfen im Vergleich dazu 2000-3000 Stück pro Jahr.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 10:19)

Geht doch einfach angeln. Ich hab hier noch niemanden sagen hören das er zig Zander entnimmt. Wenn hier jeder im Monat 2 entnimmt ist das noch immer nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein


----------



## Gert-Show (Freitag um 10:19)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Na der Drops ist eh gelutscht, ist schon im froster. War nur wirklich erstaunt, das jetzt schon Laich zu finden ist ...
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Petri! Die Frühjahrs-Laicher setzten schon im Herbst den ersten Laich an, das wächst ja nicht eben so in einer Woche.


hanzz schrieb:


> Dennoch bleibt es Wumpe, ob der Fisch im November oder Juni entnommen wird. Der laicht einfach nicht mehr. Ob der jetzt Laich im Bauch hat oder nicht.


Das sehe ich genau so. Sobald ich einen Fisch, wann auch immer, entnehme, steht er für die nächste kommende Fortpflanzung nicht mehr zur Verfügung. 
Die Schonzeit für Zander erfüllt in meinen Augen einen Zweck: sie soll verhindern, dass die Böcke von den Nestern gepflückt werden und damit die Brut verlustig geht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Freitag um 10:21)

@ hanzz  Ja, aber wir wollen doch auch mal einen Zander oder grossen Barsch essen. 

Ich finde es nachvollziehbar, einen Fisch mit Rogen Ansatz zurücksetzen nicht beangeln zu wollen. 

Ausserdem hat der Rogen Aufbau vllt. Die Fleisch Quali beeinflusst? 

R. S.


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 10:21)

und die laichvollen Weiber werden im Winter rausgefangen. Ich seh schon die Böcke leere Nester bewachen und die murmeln " was soll ich denn hier".

Die Brut geht mit jeder entnommenen Zanderdame verlustig. Oder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 10:22)

Blueser schrieb:


> Nicht bei uns. Die letzten Jahre wurden aus unseren 79 Verbundgewässern jeweils gerade mal ca. 50 Fänge gemeldet. Karpfen im Vergleich dazu 2000-3000 Stück pro Jahr.


Wirklich? Ok. Ich sehe das größte Problem bei unseren Goldzahnkormoranen. Die nehmen nämlich alles mit das ausm Wasser kommt.

Wenn da schärfer kontrolliert werden würde müssten wir uns kein Kopp machen maln Zetti zu entnehmen...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Freitag um 10:22)

Bei uns ist auch gepackt. Jetzt noch Proviant für alle und dann geht's ans Wasser.


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 10:43)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Geht doch einfach angeln. Ich hab hier noch niemanden sagen hören das er zig Zander entnimmt. Wenn hier jeder im Monat 2 entnimmt ist das noch immer nen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein


Vincent, die Fangbilder, auch hier, sprechen da ganz klar für Entnahme. Und jeder Angler der klaren Verstandes ist setzt Zander, die erheblich verletzt sind (leider schlucken die meist sehr tiief) nicht zurück. Wo sollen dann die Fänge zukünftig herkommen?

Wir haben hier einen 3 - Jahres - Wechsel. In 2019 fingen wir gut. Und für 2023 erwarten wir wieder ein gutes Jahr....


----------



## Aalzheimer (Freitag um 10:45)

Ich bin für ein komplettes Freizeitfischereiverbot. Dann mussen wir uns auch darüber nicht mehr unterhalten.


----------



## hanzz (Freitag um 10:45)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Die Frühjahrs-Laicher setzten schon im Herbst den ersten Laich an, das wächst ja nicht eben so in einer Woche.


Genau das meine ich.
Barsche u Zander entwickeln Laich teils schon im Oktober. Also Schonzeit von Oktober bis Juli ?
Ich bin auch für Beachtung der Schonzeiten. Nicht dass das falsch verstanden wird.



Minimax2 schrieb:


> Die Brut geht mit jeder entnommenen Zanderdame verlustig. Oder?



Richtig.  Egal ob im Winter oder im Sommer. Der Fisch wird sich nicht mehr fortpflanzen.

Man kann ein bisschen darauf achten wie die z.B. Temperaturen sind vor und nach der Schonzeit. Und da ggf nicht mehr oder noch nicht (also kurz vor und nach der gesetzl. Schonzeit) auf den Fisch angeln. Weil der Fisch bereits oder immer noch in der Laichphase ist. 

Im Winter laicht der Zander aber definitiv nicht. 

Der Ruf nach Erweiterung der Schonzeit erschließt sich mir dabei nicht. 
Nach der ganzen Logik müsste ich das Angeln mit Entnahme einstellen, denn ich entnehme Fisch, der nicht mehr laichen wird.

Btw
Hab 2022 genau einen Zander entnommen. 


Aber lassen wir das. 

Petri Heil an alle die ans Wasser aufbrechen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 10:52)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Vincent, die Fangbilder, auch hier, sprechen da ganz klar für Entnahme. Und jeder Angler der klaren Verstandes ist setzt Zander, die erheblich verletzt sind (leider schlucken die meist sehr tiief) nicht zurück. Wo sollen dann die Fänge zukünftig herkommen?
> 
> Wir haben hier einen 3 - Jahres - Wechsel. In 2019 fingen wir gut. Und für 2023 erwarten wir wieder ein gutes Jahr....


Wann hab ich gesagt dass man verletzte Fische zurücksetzen soll? Darüber hinaus, die meisten Zander schlucken tief? Wie kommst du darauf? Die meisten Zander hier werden mit KuKö gefangen und damit schlucken sie eben nicht tief...

Aber wie dem auch sei, kein Bock auf diese Diskussion. Die paar Fische, die ich mal mitnehme, da mach ich mir gar keinen Kopf drum


----------



## Rheinspezie (Freitag um 10:58)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> und die laichvollen Weiber werden im Winter rausgefangen. Ich seh schon die Böcke leere Nester bewachen und die murmeln " was soll ich denn hier".
> 
> Die Brut geht mit jeder entnommenen Zanderdame verlustig. Oder?


Das ist auch ein Argument. 
Der Winter ist die Zeit, wo sich die grossen Zander enger zusammenfinden. 
Und die Grossen sind halt die tragenden Rogner. 

Übrigens habe ich schon laichpralle Grossbarsche entnommen. 
Da fällt einem beim Ausnehmen nen Klumpen Rogen entgegen und die Filets sind noch dünner, als sonst...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Freitag um 12:14)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ja, weg ist weg.
> 
> Ich hab halt ein Problem damit, dass laichreife Fische "frei" sind. Man könnte problemlos die Vermehrung statt finden lassen und trotzdem erfolgreich fischen.
> Was daran Quatsch ist erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.


Nach dem laichen ist vor dem laichen   …


----------



## Mefourlauber (Freitag um 12:14)

Ich habe Anfang November letztes Jahr einen Zander entnommen. Der hatte auch schon Laichansatz. Wenn es danach geht, müsste die Schonzeit für Zander 8 Monate dauern. Nur Juni, Juli, August und September. Ich mache es so: im März, obwohl noch erlaubt, fische ich nicht mehr auf Zander. Ansonsten: Limit your kill
Zander sind zwar schwer zu fangen, aber nicht bestandsgefährdet


----------



## Blueser (Freitag um 12:19)

Bei uns war der Zander früher ab 2.5. frei. Da wurden die Männchen im Mai an der Hohenwarte massenhaft von den Nestern geholt. Die Verlängerung der Schonzeit war ein Segen für den Bestand.


----------



## silverfish (Freitag um 12:22)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ok. Ich sehe das größte Problem bei unseren Goldzahnkormoranen. Die nehmen nämlich alles mit das ausm Wasser kommt.
> 
> Wenn da schärfer kontrolliert werden würde müssten wir uns kein Kopp machen maln Zetti zu entnehmen...




Vincent, wegen dem Goldwort ist mir hier schon eine Sperre angedroht worden. Wegen Diskriminierung.

Korrektur:  wegen Diffamierung


----------



## DenizJP (Freitag um 12:22)

Kann leider nicht mit diskutieren - hier am hessischen Main weiß ich gar nicht mal mehr wie Zander aussehen


----------



## Hering 58 (Freitag um 12:23)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Plattfisch,Klodeckel groß ist doch reichlich vorhanden. 4 Stunden mit 2 Mann 53 Stück.


 Dickes Petri Jan. lief ja wie geschmiert.


----------



## rustaweli (Freitag um 13:15)

3. Begehungstag, weiterhin Schneider. 
Probiere es nun damit, bleibe aber noch länger. 




Am See. 
Am Schluss vielleicht noch Twitchbaits oder gar Cranken.


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 13:38)

Joar, ich bin inzwischen auch nicht mehr live, hatte gestern aber auch noch ein richtiges Waterloo zu verdauen.
Biss 5 hat richtig lange auf sich warten lassen, zuletzt kamen die großen Fische alle verhältnismäßig spät, aber auch da war es schon deutlich drüber, soweit, dass ich eigentlich nicht mehr dran glaubte und abbrechen wollte. Hab mir dann gesagt "10 Würfe noch", bei Wurf 5 oder 6 gab's dann unerwartet doch noch den Einschlag. Hing aber nicht, Bzw. stieg wie zwei Fische zuvor auch, nach wenigen Sekunden sofort wieder aus.
Bis dahin mit zwar 5 Bissen, aber nur einem Fisch im Kescher kein guter Tag aber alles noch, dass ich drüber schmunzeln konnte.
Muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis dahin die Rolle ausgetauscht hatte, da ich bemerkt habe, dass ich immer wieder ne Aufrauhung an etwa selber Stelle in der Schnur hatte. Zum Glück hatte ich zufällig ausnahmsweise ne 2te Kombo im Auto, frisch bespult mit 20lbs US-Power Pro. Rute schien in Ordnung, alles mehrfach gecheckt und auch beim fischen schien das Problem behoben, Schnur unter ständiger Beobachtung und kein Verschleißerscheinungen zu erkennen.
So, obwohl nach dem späten Fehlbiss/ Aussteiger eigentlich davon auszugehen war, dass nix mehr passiert dachte ich, "die 10 Wurf machste jetzt auch noch zuende". Und ohne Scheiß nächster Wurf, 3x angejiggt, in etwa gleicher Entfernung zum Ufer wie zuvor - Boom, Einschlag, Anhieb, hängt; Für einen Augenblick verharrte alles in Anspannung, Rute krumm, Fisch steht und mit seinen ersten Bewegungen, PUFF,  Schnur durch. Kotzfaktor 1 Millionen 
Ich habe dann noch paar Würfe gemacht, aber natürlich hat er nicht nochmal gebissen, kann nur hoffen, dass er am Stinger hing, wo die Widerhaken angedrückt gewesen sind. Langer Angeltag innerhalb von 30 Sekunden von lustig, zur absoluten Katastrophe.

Wird auch ne lange Fehlersuche, auf den ersten Blick ist die Schnur irgendwo mitten drin gerissen und nicht in dem Bereich wo zuvor bei der anderen Rolle immer die rauhen Stellen entstanden; andererseits hatte ich kurz zuvor einen Köder an langer Schnur abgerissen, dass eigentlich davon auszugehen war, dass potentielle Schwachstellen abgerissen wären. Ich kotze jetzt noch...


----------



## Rheinspezie (Freitag um 13:48)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht mit diskutieren - hier am hessischen Main weiß ich gar nicht mal mehr wie Zander aussehen


Hier in Kölle sind se gelb/pink gestreift mit Pappnaas und gebissen wird an Rosenmontach... 

R. S.


----------



## Snâsh (Freitag um 13:52)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Vincent, die Fangbilder, auch hier, sprechen da ganz klar für Entnahme. Und jeder Angler der klaren Verstandes ist setzt Zander, die erheblich verletzt sind (leider schlucken die meist sehr tiief) nicht zurück. Wo sollen dann die Fänge zukünftig herkommen?
> 
> Wir haben hier einen 3 - Jahres - Wechsel. In 2019 fingen wir gut. Und für 2023 erwarten wir wieder ein gutes Jahr....


Komisch. Ich bilde mir ein noch keinen Zander beim Spinnangeln verangelt zu haben. Vielleicht schlucken die hier am Mittelrhein nicht so tiief wie bei dir? Ohne Stinger oder am Wobbler habe ich die Probleme irgendwie nicht. Jeder entnommene Fisch ist einer weniger für die Reproduzierung in den jeweiligen Gewässern. Wann ist dabei total egal. Die Gesetzgebung machts hier ja noch einfach. In Hessen darfst du immer und jederzeit auf Zander fischen (invasiv). Wenn keine zusätzlichen Regelungen das auf der jeweiligen Strecke verbietet. 
In der Schonzeit Zander vom Nest zu pflücken ist wie Forellenangeln am Puff. Die müssen beißen, das hat nichts mit können zu tun. Leider sehen wir hier immer wieder deppen die dies in der Schonzeit "gezielt" machen und die bekommen jedesmal nen gehörigen Einlauf. Problematisch dabei ist halt einfach, dass sich die Gesellen halt rechtlich richtig verhalten!
Es kotzt mich einfach an.


----------



## NaabMäx (Freitag um 14:00)

jkc schrieb:


> Joar, ich bin inzwischen auch nicht mehr live, hatte gestern aber auch noch ein richtiges Waterloo zu verdauen.
> Biss 5 hat richtig lange auf sich warten lassen, zuletzt kamen die großen Fische alle verhältnismäßig spät, aber auch da war es schon deutlich drüber, soweit, dass ich eigentlich nicht mehr dran glaubte und abbrechen wollte. Hab mir dann gesagt "10 Würfe noch", bei Wurf 5 oder 6 gab's dann unerwartet doch noch den Einschlag. Hing aber nicht, Bzw. stieg wie zwei Fische zuvor auch, nach wenigen Sekunden sofort wieder aus.
> Bis dahin mit zwar 5 Bissen, aber nur einen Fisch im Kescher, kein guter Tag aber alles noch, dass ich drüber schmunzeln konnte.
> Muss dazu sagen, dass ich bis dahin die Rolle ausgetauscht hatte, da ich bemerkt habe, dass ich immer wieder ne Aufrauhung an etwa selber Stelle in der Schnur hatte. Zum Glück hatte ich zufällig ausnahmsweise ne 2te Kombo im Auto, frisch bespult mit 20lbs US-Power Pro. Rute schien in Ordnung, alles mehrfach gecheckt und auch beim fischen schien das Problem behoben, Schnur unter ständiger Beobachtung und kein Verschleißerscheinungen zu erkennen.
> ...



Wenn das mal kein U-Boot war. Finde es raus, also ab ins Wasser mit dir.


----------



## NaabMäx (Freitag um 14:11)

.......jkc der Kampftaucher...... jetzt wirds interessant. Es gibt Masken, da kannste mit Miro uns vor Ort aufm laufenden halten.....mach hinne.


----------



## rustaweli (Freitag um 14:19)

Einen mittleren Esox Nachläufer, von Barsch keine Spur. 
Kennt Ihr die Verzweiflung kurz vor Ende? 
Bleibe jetzt am Nachläufer Spot und haue die ganzen Hardbaits raus, sogar Spinner.   





Verzweifle noch!


----------



## silverfish (Freitag um 14:34)

Angeltag ist jeder,Tag,aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag. 
Mit Glück isses ja wie mit pupsen, willste es mit Gewalt , wird es Sch....e !


----------



## rustaweli (Freitag um 14:53)

Ok, Raucherpause! Wird mir grad a bißl zu heiß.


----------



## NaabMäx (Freitag um 14:59)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Einen mittleren Esox Nachläufer, von Barsch keine Spur.
> Kennt Ihr die Verzweiflung kurz vor Ende?
> Bleibe jetzt am Nachläufer Spot und haue die ganzen Hardbaits raus, sogar Spinner.
> Anhang anzeigen 428848
> ...


Häng das Ü-Ei ran, dass macht die Hechte neugierig was drinnen ist.


----------



## NaabMäx (Freitag um 15:00)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Ok, Raucherpause! Wird mir grad a bißl zu heiß.
> Anhang anzeigen 428850


Na, wenn das keinen guten Braten gibt...lang zu.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 15:05)

Habt ihr euch schonmal nen Fauchduell mitm Schwan geliefert?

Spoileralarm: Ihr werdet verlieren und anschließend schwimmt euch der Schwan in die Karpfenmontage und spult voll ab...


----------



## DenizJP (Freitag um 15:09)

tststs...

der lange Hals ist zum Greifen und Wegschleudern gedacht...


----------



## Peter117 (Freitag um 15:17)

Die tun nix - die wollen nur spielen...


----------



## Mescalero (Freitag um 17:53)

Vor zwei Stunden war es live...
Leider ein Satz mit X - geleiert, faulgelenzt, gejiggt, Blech probiert, kein einziger Kontakt.


----------



## rustaweli (Freitag um 17:57)

Die Diskussionen hier verfolgt, denke wir sollten Entnahme oder Release mit Mortalitätsakzeptanz alle für uns behalten. Des Friedens willens! Recht haben eh alle ein wenig und auch nicht. 
Zwar nicht live vom Wasser, aber dafür live vom Frust abbauen zwecks erneutem Schneidern und Hecht Nachläufer und ein mich Auslachens der Barsche. 








Mit Max und Hannah(4 Wochen alt) bißl auf dem Schaukelstuhl in einem Kinderzimmer chillen, ihnen die Möglichkeit zum Auslauf und Entdecken geben, sie genießen und dabei online bißl Input suchen um besser zu werden, räuberisch mehr zu verstehen, runter zu kommen und Motivation aufzubauen. 
Schee ist's! 
Seid lieb zueinander, das Leben ist zu kurz für sinnloses Ärgern!


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 17:59)

mehr Schwein braucht kein Mensch


----------



## rustaweli (Freitag um 17:59)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor zwei Stunden war es live...
> Leider ein Satz mit X - geleiert, faulgelenzt, gejiggt, Blech probiert, kein einziger Kontakt.
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aber dafür dort sehr gut aus, hätte es da auch probiert! 
Schade, vielleicht nächstes Mal, aufgeben ist keine Option!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Freitag um 18:00)

So wieder zuhause leider Schneider aber ein schöner Nachmittag mit der Familie wars. Ein paar Würmer haben wir geklaut bekommen Bewegung war also da. Einen Nachläufer hatte ich auch vermutlich Hecht.

Gruß Max


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 18:05)

Sonntag. ich sage nur Sonntag! ,morgen sinkt der Pegel, übermorgen frühstmöglich werden die Fische staunen,


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (Freitag um 18:14)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ja, weg ist weg.
> 
> Ich hab halt ein Problem damit, dass laichreife Fische "frei" sind. Man könnte problemlos die Vermehrung statt finden lassen und trotzdem erfolgreich fischen.
> Was daran Quatsch ist erschließt sich mir gerade nicht.


Yes, die totale Heuchelei hier. Vor nem knappen Jahr regte man sich auf wegen nem Video, wo Berufsfischer Laichhechte in den Bodden fischten. Wenn es nun die Angler tun, soll  es aber i.O. sein


----------



## Minimax2 (Freitag um 18:21)

Jeder, wirklich Jeder wird wird für sein Tun bestraft. Früher oder später.  Leider weiss das kaum einer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 18:48)

Doch nen anderer Spot als morgen früh. Mal gucken, ob einer geht


----------



## Mefourlauber (Freitag um 18:53)

So, bis eben mal auf ( Zander) Abwegen. Ein Moppel und ein Athlet beim UL- Fischen am Baggersee. Die hatten beide echt Wumms. Das gab tolle tieforangene Filets.


----------



## Mefourlauber (Freitag um 19:08)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Komisch. Ich bilde mir ein noch keinen Zander beim Spinnangeln verangelt zu haben. Vielleicht schlucken die hier am Mittelrhein nicht so tiief wie bei dir? Ohne Stinger oder am Wobbler habe ich die Probleme irgendwie nicht. Jeder entnommene Fisch ist einer weniger für die Reproduzierung in den jeweiligen Gewässern. Wann ist dabei total egal. Die Gesetzgebung machts hier ja noch einfach. In Hessen darfst du immer und jederzeit auf Zander fischen (invasiv). Wenn keine zusätzlichen Regelungen das auf der jeweiligen Strecke verbietet.
> In der Schonzeit Zander vom Nest zu pflücken ist wie Forellenangeln am Puff. Die müssen beißen, das hat nichts mit können zu tun. Leider sehen wir hier immer wieder deppen die dies in der Schonzeit "gezielt" machen und die bekommen jedesmal nen gehörigen Einlauf. Problematisch dabei ist halt einfach, dass sich die Gesellen halt rechtlich richtig verhalten!
> Es kotzt mich einfach an.


Gefühlt jeder 10. Zander wird beim Gufieren von mir so unglücklich gehakt, dass ich ihn mitnehme. Natürlich kein Vergleich zum Natuköangeln, aber immerhin.


----------



## Mefourlauber (Freitag um 19:09)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor zwei Stunden war es live...
> Leider ein Satz mit X - geleiert, faulgelenzt, gejiggt, Blech probiert, kein einziger Kontakt.
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist Vollmond - ich fange da auch keine Zander


----------



## rustaweli (Freitag um 19:16)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Sonntag. ich sage nur Sonntag! ,morgen sinkt der Pegel, übermorgen frühstmöglich werden die Fische staunen,


Anhand der Diskussion kann ich den Zielfisch nicht nachvollziehen. Ehrlich gefragt, ohne Sticheleien. Auf was gehst?


----------



## Gert-Show (Freitag um 19:35)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Es ist Vollmond - ich fange da auch keine Zander


Bin gerade am Rinnsal angekommen, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja doch einer und findet mich.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Freitag um 19:37)

Bis zu Zanderschonzeit sind es noch über 2,5 Monate, haltet doch mal die Füße still oder macht ein extra Fred dafür auf…

Zander und Barsch haben schon im September Laichansatz drin, und falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet könnt ihr gerne ab Oktober das Angeln schon einstellen aber bitte hier nicht rumstochern wenn Fische mit Laich gefangen werden, was für diese Jahreszeit nicht unüblich ist…



Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Gefühlt jeder 10. Zander wird beim Gufieren von mir so unglücklich gehakt, dass ich ihn mitnehme. Natürlich kein Vergleich zum Natuköangeln, aber immerhin.


Haust zu spät an, grins …

Nein, unglücklich gehakt ist schon der richtige Ausdruck dafür… Ich hatte auch noch kein Zander wo der Jig komplett im Schlund saß ( zu tief geschluckt), so das ich den Haken nicht mehr rausbekam… Meist ist es dann in den Kiemenbereich, wo sie dann sofort stark bluten…
Petri zu den schönen auf UL …

P.S: jkc sollte auch die Hechtangelei einstellen, die Hechte sind doch noch früher als Zander dran…
Das geht garnicht …

Und nun bitte weiter mit live hier, wir sind doch hier nicht in „wünsch dir was“…


----------



## Mefourlauber (Freitag um 19:49)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Nein, unglücklich gehakt ist schon der richtige Ausdruck dafür… Ich hatte auch noch kein Zander wo der Jig komplett im Schlund saß ( zu tief geschluckt), so das ich den Haken nicht mehr rausbekam… Meist ist es dann in den Kiemenbereich, wo sie dann sofort stark bluten…


Der Unterschied liegt in der Führung. Beim Leiern wird der GuFi kaum inhaliert, beim Jiggen mit laaanger Absinkphase und womöglich Slackline durch Wind oder Strömung kommt es schon mal vor dass der Gufi ganz tief drin hängt. So wie vor ein Tagen der 72er. Da drückte der Gegenwind so in die Schnur dass der Zander den GuFi ohne jeden Widerstand knallhart einsaugen konnte, leider zu sehr. 70+ Fische setze ich eigentlich zurück.


----------



## Gert-Show (Freitag um 19:56)

Stockduster, aber das Smartphone hat wohl einen Restlichverstärker.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Freitag um 19:58)

Ich meine tief im Schlund, den Muskel wo es schon Richtung Magen geht … Da wo die Drillinge wie bei köderfischangeln nicht mehr rauszubekommen sind   …


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Freitag um 20:20)

Leute lasst uns doch bitte mal beim Thema bleiben wenn ihr euch wegen Zander Entnahme auseinandersetzen wollt macht einen eigenen Threat auf.
Petri Heil allen die was gefangen haben und natürlich denen die draußen sind auch.

Gruß Max


----------



## daci7 (Freitag um 20:36)

Ich hab heut in NL hart aufs mail bekommen ... 2 Aussteiger, zwei Fehlbisse auf Zander. Kollege hat einen kleineren Hecht von 75 oder so gekriegt und auch einen schönen Zander verloren. War trotzdem ein richtig schöner Tag am Wasser!
Groetjes
David


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 20:47)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> P.S: jkc sollte auch die Hechtangelei einstellen, die Hechte sind doch noch früher als Zander dran…


Unterschied liegt im komplett unterschiedlichen Verhalten der beiden während der Laichzeit, während man dem Hecht ne Maulsperre zu der Zeit nachsagt, sind Zander durch ihre Nestbewachung zum einem wesentlich leichter zu fangen zum anderen für das Überleben des Laiches wichtig, ich selbst mache es nicht, sehe Hechtangeln während der Laichzeit aber wesentlich entspannter als Zanderangeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 21:00)

Junge, RavensWiederkehr, atme mal locker durch die Hose alter  

Also manche sind echt überempfindlich hier


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Freitag um 21:11)

jkc schrieb:


> Unterschied liegt im komplett unterschiedlichen Verhalten der beiden während der Laichzeit, während man dem Hecht ne Maulsperre zu der Zeit nachsagt, sind Zander durch ihre Nestbewachung zum einem wesentlich leichter zu fangen zum anderen für das Überleben des Laiches wichtig, ich selbst mache es nicht, sehe Hechtangeln während der Laichzeit wesentlich entspannter als Zanderangeln.


Alles gut…Reine Ironie mit dir und braucht keine Rechtfertigung   …


----------



## DrHo (Freitag um 21:17)

Wann leicht ihr eigentlich alle so?
Lol


----------



## DrHo (Freitag um 21:17)

...und wie?


----------



## jkc (Freitag um 21:18)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Alles gut…Reine Ironie mit dir und braucht keine Rechtfertigung   …


Weiß ich doch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 21:47)

So wieder Heim. Ca 300m Strecke gemacht. Einen Anfasser gehabt, sonst nix...Im Dunkeln is nix für mich. Ich will sehen wo ich hinwerfe und wo meine Schnur ist...   Macht mir irgendwie deutlich mehr Spaß tagsüber.

Vielleicht kommt das mit der Zeit wenn man mehr Gefühl bekommt für diese Angelei, gut möglich. Ich freu mich zumindest richtig auf morgen früh


----------



## DrHo (Freitag um 22:05)

Geht mir genauso. Ich bin max. In der  Dämmerung aktiv.
Später bevorzuge ich den Kamin und den Wein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 22:07)

Also zumindest bei dieser Angelei bevorzuge ich das auch


----------



## Luis2811 (Freitag um 22:37)

Bei mir hat es jetzt auch geklappt, der erste Fisch des Jahres lag im Netz.
Mit 64cm nicht der größte, aber besser wie nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 22:39)

Tippi toppi, Petri


----------



## daci7 (Freitag um 22:48)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> So wieder Heim. Ca 300m Strecke gemacht. Einen Anfasser gehabt, sonst nix...Im Dunkeln is nix für mich. Ich will sehen wo ich hinwerfe und wo meine Schnur ist...   Macht mir irgendwie deutlich mehr Spaß tagsüber.
> 
> Vielleicht kommt das mit der Zeit wenn man mehr Gefühl bekommt für diese Angelei, gut möglich. Ich freu mich zumindest richtig auf morgen früh


Probier mal "Leierköder" nachts auf Zander - da brauchste weniger für wissen wo dein Köder gerade ist 
Längliche Wobbler/Twitchbaits/Jerkbaits oder lange Gummis mit ganz geringen Gewichten und dann gaaaaaanz langsam einleiern und gern mal 5-10sec Pausen einlegen beim einholen mit (suspending!) Wobblern - Vorsicht, die Einschläge kommen häufig direkt vor den Füßen 
Gerne Fische ich zur Zeit sowas wie die Zanderscheuche, Arnaud 110, Oneten +1, Oneten Magnum, Ito Shiner, Hardcore Minnow Flat etc.
Da hab ich nachts meist mehr und bessere Fische drauf gefangen. Die laufen allerdings alle recht flach.
Groetjes
David


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Freitag um 22:49)

Könnte man machen, dennoch betreib ich die KuKö Angelei ganz klar lieber am Tage


----------



## Localhorst (Freitag um 22:53)

Den gab's gestern auch noch. Auf wobbler und direkt vor dem Füßen.


----------



## Mescalero (Freitag um 23:26)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Es ist Vollmond - ich fange da auch keine Zander


Mein Leben besteht hauptsächlich darauf, auf irgend etwas oder auf irgend jemanden Rücksicht zu nehmen. Da kann ich nicht auch noch aufs Wetter oder den Scheißmond achten.


----------



## zulu (Freitag um 23:52)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch. Möge Petrus mir das Pisswetter vom Leib halten...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428138
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428139


Wenigstens ne schöne Kulisse


----------



## daci7 (Samstag um 07:33)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Den gab's gestern auch noch. Auf wobbler und direkt vor dem Füßen.
> Anhang anzeigen 428927


Was beweist, dass die besseren Fische auf Wobbler beißen. Du bist doch dieser 4m Riese, von dem alle immer reden, oder?


----------



## Localhorst (Samstag um 07:36)

daci7 schrieb:


> Was beweist, dass die besseren Fische auf Wobbler beißen. Du bist doch dieser 4m Riese, von dem alle immer reden, oder?


Genau so ist es! Ein Scheinriese und das ist eigentlich eine Makro Aufnahme ;-)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 09:45)

Meine Fresse, ich Hornochse hab wieder viel zu lange gepennt... Jetzt schnell den viel zu heißen Kaffee in den Schlund schütten und dann schnell los. Man man man


----------



## silverfish (Samstag um 09:55)

Vincent bleib ruhig. 
Setz Dich nicht unter Druck ! 
Ganz entspannt frühstücken .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 10:07)




----------



## silverfish (Samstag um 10:09)

Na siehste Vincent, das Wasser ist nicht weggelaufen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Samstag um 10:56)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Einen mittleren Esox Nachläufer, von Barsch keine Spur.
> Kennt Ihr die Verzweiflung kurz vor Ende?
> Bleibe jetzt am Nachläufer Spot und haue die ganzen Hardbaits raus, sogar Spinner.
> Anhang anzeigen 428848
> ...


Wenn Du für diese Angel Methode offen bist, der Hecht wohl Maß hatte und die Stelle wiedergefunden werden kann :
Setz da nen Köfi hin. 
Erinnere Dich, worauf er nachlief und welche Spinntiefe der Köder in etwa hatte, darauf dann die Köfi Tiefe einstellen. 

R. S.


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (Samstag um 11:29)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es jetzt auch geklappt, der erste Fisch des Jahres lag im Netz.
> Mit 64cm nicht der größte, aber besser wie nix.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 428926


Bei mir haben die Hechte vom 01.01. Bis 30.04. Schonzeit


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 13:10)

Dann will ich auch mal los. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hecht hat bei uns ab 01.02. Schonzeit.

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 14:21)

Heut war für mich ausnahmsweise auch mal ein fucking not amused day. 
Der einzige Biss konnte zumindest ordentlich quittiert werden 
Aber nach ein paar Minuten Drill mit einem 80+ Zander ist er leider ausgestiegen. 
Fuuuck. 
Konnt ihn kurz sehen, dann hat er sich los geschüttelt 

Danach nur noch Hänger und der Wind wurde elendig. 
Jetzt ab nach Hause. 
Wind machts unmöglich weiter zu angeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 14:26)

Hab voll auf die Fresse bekommen. In 500m nicht einen fucking Biss...Kanal at its best alter...


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 14:29)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> 500m


Dann mach mehr Strecke

P. S. 
Jetzt ist der Wind erträglich weniger
Angler haben es schon schwer manchmal


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 14:32)

Hier ist von Wind nichts zu spüren. Aber die Bisse bleiben aus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 14:37)

Ich wünsche dir ne schöne erfolgreiche Tour Jason.
Hau was raus und Petri Heil. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Skott (Samstag um 14:41)

Ein idyllisches Plätzchen hast du da Jason ...

Ich wünsche dir viel Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 14:50)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann mach mehr Strecke
> 
> P. S.
> Jetzt ist der Wind erträglich weniger
> Angler haben es schon schwer manchmal


War dieselbe Strecke wo ich letztens 3 Stück am Tag hatte. Entweder hier war diesmal kein Fisch oder die hatten keinen Bock.

Ps: 500m Monotonie haben mir heut echt gereicht


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 15:30)

Auf Rosa Gummifisch. 62er 
Erster Fisch in diesem Jahr. 





Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (Samstag um 15:33)

Dickes Petri, Jason


----------



## Eisenkneter (Samstag um 16:55)

Feierabend. Zweiter Angeltag 2023, zweiter Schneider.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 16:57)

Fühle mit dir mein Freund. Allerdings hatte ich zum Glück schon Glück am 01.01. Dranbleiben is angesagt, werde morgen früh wieder los an den Kanal.

Aufgeben ist nicht! Mein größter Feind ist die Monotonie...Wenns beißt ist die sofort vergessen, wenn nicht muss ich mich echt durchbeißen. Aber irgendwann rappelts dann doch mal wieder und alles ist gut


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 16:58)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Feierabend. Zweiter Angeltag 2023, zweiter Schneider.


Wilkommen im Club


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 16:59)

Dickes Petri Jason


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 17:06)

Jetzt geht's wieder bei mir
Naja. Große Fische werden nicht um sonst groß 
3 Angeltage, 6 Tage im Jahr vergangen 
Quote könnte schlechter sein. 
2 mal fast Fisch. 
Heut der Fisch war ärgerlich. 
Haken sind scharf, Anhieb kam prompt und mit Schmackes. 
Der ist immer wieder in die Steinpackung nach unten gebockt.
Konnte ihn kaum hochkriegen. 
Als ich ihn gesehen habe, ist der nochmal los in die harte Bremse und es gab noch einen Kopfschlag und weg. 
Und nu kommt erstmal wieder ne Menge Regen.


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 17:10)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Jason


Danke euch. Es blieb bei dem einen, auch keinen weiteren Biss mehr gehabt. Der rosa Gummifisch auf den der Hecht ging liegt jetzt für immer auf Grund, Abriss.

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 17:12)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Club


Jammert nicht und machet da Platz für den König!
Habe schon 3 auf einen Streich und es werden da noch mehr!


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 17:16)

Jason schrieb:


> Danke euch. Es blieb bei dem einen, auch keinen weiteren Biss mehr gehabt. Der rosa Gummifisch auf den der Hecht ging liegt jetzt für immer auf Grund, Abriss.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Petri zum schönen Meister Esox! 
"Hescht kanner"!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 17:18)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Jammert nicht und machet da Platz für den König!
> Habe schon 3 auf einen Streich und es werden da noch mehr!


Keine Angst der nächste Schneider ist schon in Planung


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 17:22)

Ich bin echt froh, dass nicht nur ich mich schwer tue am Fluss


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 17:24)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Keine Angst der nächste Schneider ist schon in Planung


Immer positiv denken, sonst gibt das nie was.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## Skott (Samstag um 17:29)

PETRI  Jason , das freut mich...


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 17:30)

Sowieso und kneifen gilt nicht einen Räuber hau ich vor der Schonzeit noch aus dem Fluss sowar ich Karacho_Kurt heiße.
Und dir Natürlich ein Petri für den Hecht.


----------



## rustaweli (Samstag um 17:44)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Keine Angst der nächste Schneider ist schon in Planung


Bei mir auch, wie wohl noch einiges an Stunden zwecks Räuber. Ab Mitte Februar höre ich auf, kurze Pause welche mit Infos und Twizzeln genutzt wird sowie kurz darauf der Pirsch mit Tenkara auf Döbel und Gepunktete. (Alles mit Kids) Dazu wird bis Ende Schonzeit Mitte Mai ein Vorrat an Grundeln geangelt in allen Variationen für frittiert, Rauch und Einlegung. Nach der Doktorfisch-Schonzeit geht es ab und an auf Tincas. Neben dem Perch. Ab und an auf Dickköpfe und falls die Gesundheit es zulässt, Ansitzen. Ab Spätherbst geht es mit Kids in ganz Süddeutschland Meister Esox auf die Spur. So der Plan. 
Werden bestimmt locker 70 Schneidertage!


----------



## Mefourlauber (Samstag um 17:45)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's wieder bei mir
> Naja. Große Fische werden nicht um sonst groß
> 3 Angeltage, 6 Tage im Jahr vergangen
> Quote könnte schlechter sein.
> ...


Sehr schade. Ich habe jahrelang 80+ Zander mit Bremse fast zu verloren, mache seitdem wenn ich merke „der ist big“ die Bremse ca. 20% auf. Seitdem habe ich alle 80+ Zettis bekommen, da die dann kurz vorm Kescher nochmal richtig Gas geben. Wenn der Druck dann zu groß wird und die Bremse ist fast zu reicht manchmal ein Kopfstoss und er ist weg. Da hat er dann eine gute Hebelwirkung. Bitte nicht als besserwisserischen Rat verstehen, sondern nur gut gemeint. Bei mir klappt’s seitdem, auch wenn natürlich immer Glück mit im Spiel ist.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (Samstag um 17:50)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Vor zwei Stunden war es live...
> Leider ein Satz mit X - geleiert, faulgelenzt, gejiggt, Blech probiert, kein einziger Kontakt.
> 
> 
> ...


War das unter der B8 - Brücke bei Fürth?


----------



## hanzz (Samstag um 17:55)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Bitte nicht als besserwisserischen Rat verstehen, sondern nur gut gemeint. Bei mir klappt’s seitdem, auch wenn natürlich immer Glück mit im Spiel ist.


Hab ich auch so wahrgenommen. 
Also als guten Tip. 
Mach ich eigentlich auch, war in dem Moment nur so erschrocken über die brachiale Kraft des Fisches. 
Manchmal ist man einfach schusselig und aufgeregt und dann geht's schief. 
Hab den Fisch ja gesehen und eigentlich ja auch gefangen. Nur nicht gelandet. 
Adrenalin hatt ich noch 20 Minuten später im Blut.


----------



## Mefourlauber (Samstag um 17:59)

Das ist das unglaubliche am Angeln. Hunderte, Tausende Fische schon gefangen, man ist  mit allen Wassern gewaschen und der nächste große Zanders oder Hecht etc. sorgt für Knieschlottern. Da hilft am besten ein Herrengedeck


----------



## Mescalero (Samstag um 18:19)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> War das unter der B8 - Brücke bei Fürth?


Meinst du ich verrate hier öffentlich die besten Schneiderspots?!

Stimmt natürlich, ist die B8. Theodor-Heuss-Brücke.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Samstag um 18:19)

Petri allen erfolgreichen und denen die raus waren… 
Ich peile mal nächste Woche mal an… Auf jeden Fall läuft es auf meiner Strecke, Kumpel hatte gestern sieben Stück  obwohl nur wenige Stellen zugänglich waren …

Ich muss den Fisch auch immer sehen, wenn der dann ab ist, ist es nicht mehr ärgerlich… Das mit frei schütteln können die Zander gut…
Manchmal mach ich das und lass die unter der Rutenspitze zappeln und sich von alleine lösen wenn die Steinpackung voll glietschignass ist… Aber die besonders guten will man trotzdem in der Hand haben …


----------



## Blueser (Samstag um 18:51)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> War dieselbe Strecke wo ich letztens 3 Stück am Tag hatte. Entweder hier war diesmal kein Fisch oder die hatten keinen Bock.
> 
> Ps: 500m Monotonie haben mir heut echt gereicht


Das beweist wieder mal die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (Samstag um 18:58)

Heute spontan erster Angeltag dieses Jahr, gab nen schön dicken 75er-Küchenhecht auf nen eigentlich für Zander gedachten Wobbler.

Nach dem 2022-Größtenteilsshit macht mir das mal echt gute Laune, sehr netter Einstieg - und dazu keine Schmerzen im Wurfarm, der hat heute ordentlich die Fresse gehalten  

Köderabrisse gab es auch keine, mal zur Abwechslung auch nicht regenabgesoffen bei angenehmer Temperatur - bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 19:12)

Jason schrieb:


> Der rosa Gummifisch auf den der Hecht ging liegt jetzt für immer auf Grund, Abriss.


Ärgert mich im nachhinein doch schon ein wenig. Den hat "Hecht und Barsch" als Zugabe beigelegt als ich mir die geflochtene für die Okuma ITX 4000 bestellt hatte. 









						LMAB Drunk Bait 8 cm
					

LMAB Drunk Bait 8 cm ➽ Produkte von LMAB zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: LMAB Drunk Bait 8 cm & weitere Gummifische ✓  Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische Beratung ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de
				




Der hatte ein gutes Laufverhalten.

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (Samstag um 19:21)

Hallo Jason .
Hatte auch mal n schlüpperrosa Gummifisch(7cm) von einem User als Zugabe bekommen. Er schrieb damals das wäre der Zanderbringer.
Nun ,ich hab etliche Barsche,Hechte und auch einige Zander darauf gefangen. Das war immer der Retter ,wenn sonst nix ging. Mehr als 10 Jahre lief er, schon mehrmals geklebt. Dann hat an der Spundwand sone kleine Mistfritte das Ding geklaut.


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 19:32)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Feierabend. Zweiter Angeltag 2023, zweiter Schneider.


Schneider ist doch ein schöner Beruf. Mein Opa war auch einer und war immer solvent. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## silverfish (Samstag um 19:38)

Mein Opa hiess Schneider ,aber nee solvent war der weniger. Ist auch nicht alt geworden. Starb an meinem Schulanfang, noch nichtmal 50.
Aus Stalingrad rausgekommen. Dann im Uranerzbergbau Wismut was weg geholt.
Soll auch immer sehr durstig gewesen sein.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Samstag um 20:03)

Jason schrieb:


> Ärgert mich im nachhinein doch schon ein wenig. Den hat "Hecht und Barsch" als Zugabe beigelegt als ich mir die geflochtene für die Okuma ITX 4000 bestellt hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito, hab den Drunk Bait letztens auch als Dreingabe zu meiner Bestellung bekommen. Muss den morgen mal fischen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 20:04)

Und auf geht's .


----------



## silverfish (Samstag um 20:06)

Petri Max. 
Zieh raus !


----------



## jkc (Samstag um 20:22)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Und auf geht's .


Hier auch, viel Erfolg.
Andere Rute, neue Schnur...


----------



## Jason (Samstag um 20:27)

Karacho_Kurt jkc 
Wünsche euch viel Glück. Werde das von der Couch verfolgen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 20:29)

jkc Dir auch viel Erfolg


----------



## Gert-Show (Samstag um 20:44)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429041
> 
> Und auf geht's .


Die Stelle kenn ich.


----------



## Luis2811 (Samstag um 20:56)

Von mir auch nochmal viel Erfolg und dicke Fische euch beiden Karacho_Kurt und jkc  !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 20:56)

Geraubt hats aber leider konnte ich keinen überreden meinen Köder zu nehmen. Ich komm später wieder


----------



## jkc (Samstag um 21:15)

Ersten zwei Spots schonmal zero. Kein Plan was da los ist, normalerweise sind die Bedingungen gut für den Bereich. Ab ins Auto, 25km weiter probieren


----------



## DrHo (Samstag um 21:44)

Leute,
Ihr angelt wenigstens. Ich musste mich heute wieder um den schnöden Mammon kümmern. 
Morgen Vormittag werde ich aber dann tötlichste Montagen ul einsetzen. 
LG


----------



## jkc (Samstag um 22:11)

Neuer Spot neues Glück oder so.
Regen hat eingesetzt und treibt in Kombination mit dem Wind den Spaßfaktor nach oben, aber wenigstens rechne ich trotz WE mit freien Spots lol
Auf dem Weg hierher noch die 88888 Gesamtkilometer gecrosst, wenn das keine Glück bringt weiß ich auch nicht.
Ich finde ein Meter8 würde gut dazu passen.


----------



## Mescalero (Samstag um 22:16)

Oder 88,8 (Zander natürlich)


----------



## Luis2811 (Samstag um 22:20)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Oder 88,8 (Zander natürlich)



Oder Meter18 oder -28 dann aber Hecht


----------



## jkc (Samstag um 22:21)

2ter Wurf, fetter Aussteiger, vom Glück verfolgt bin ich irgendwie gerade nicht.
Allerdings keine Bissspuren am Gummi, evtl. auch foul hooked.


----------



## jkc (Samstag um 22:32)

Also Fisch ist da und hat Bock, aber ne 8 vorne hat er nicht gehabt.
Ich glaube auch keine 78
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 23:16)

Du hast wenigstens Fisch    Ich hatte bis jetzt noch nichts. Aber immerhin nur einen Köder verloren ich werde das mal als Erfolg .
Jetzt erstmal Kippe, Äpfel und was trinken dann geht's weiter.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Samstag um 23:25)

jkc schrieb:


> Also Fisch ist da und hat Bock, aber ne 8 vorne hat er nicht gehabt.
> Ich glaube auch keine 78
> 
> 
> ...


Du Fischmagnet …


----------



## jkc (Samstag um 23:53)

Was ein Dreck, Abbruch, die Schnurproblematik ist erneut da, habe jetzt mehrmals die ersten 5m weggemacht, es kann einfach nur diese verschissene Rolle sein, die ich von Anfang an im Verdacht hatte. Immer wieder ist die Schnur aufgerauht, wo die ersten Klänge bei wurfbereiter Rute auf der Rolle sind.; macht halt dann nur überhaupt keinen Sinn, dass ich mit ner anderen Rolle vorige Tour den Fisch abgerissen habe.
Auf jeden Fall klug unter den Bedingungen nur mit einem Setup ans Wasser zu fahren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 00:04)

Ai ai ai, pass auf die Fische auf...Wechsle doch mal die Schnur


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 00:06)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck, Abbruch, die Schnurproblematik ist erneut da, habe jetzt mehrmals die ersten 5m weggemacht, es kann einfach nur diese verschissene Rolle sein, die ich von Anfang an im Verdacht hatte. Immer wieder ist die Schnur aufgerauht, wo die ersten Klänge bei wurfbereiter Rute auf der Rolle sind.; macht halt dann nur überhaupt keinen Sinn, dass ich mit ner anderen Rolle vorige Tour den Fisch abgerissen habe.
> Auf jeden Fall klug unter den Bedingungen nur mit einem Setup ans Wasser zu fahren.


Ich seh schon. Heut ist ein rabenscbwarzer Tag bei uns.   
Jason verliert Pinky, du hast Abriß und Aussteiger, sowie ich Aussteiger und Abdisse wie schon lang nicht mehr. 

Ne mal im Ernst, kann ja dann nur die Schnur sein.


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 00:08)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Äpfel


An Apple a day, keeps the doctor away. 
Ich empfehle Wellant. 
Best Apple 
So sweet an juicy
Gibts eigentlich nen Apfel oder iss mehr Obst  Thread?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 00:15)

Augustäppl beste*  *


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Sonntag um 00:40)

Ich hatte mal einen nicht wirklich sichtbaren Riss im Ring, der hat bei mir die Schnur immer ganz langsam gefressenen… Es hat vier Füllungen gedauert bis ich dahinter kam, dachte die ganzen Schnüre taugen nichts und ich wechselte immer von einer guten Marke zu ne anderen… 
Ich war überzeugt, es war Verschleiß von den vielen einsetzen am Rhein …


----------



## Astacus74 (Sonntag um 00:43)

jkc schrieb:


> kann einfach nur diese verschissene Rolle sein



Vielleicht das Schnurlaufröllchen, das da eine Kante dran ist???


Gruß Frank


----------



## jkc (Sonntag um 00:46)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ne mal im Ernst, kann ja dann nur die Schnur sein.


Abgerissen habe ich heute ja zum Glück nix, Schnur heute war komplett neu, die bei der die Problematik letzte Session da war, ne andere Schnur, auch relativ wenig gefischt auf der selben Rolle. Die mit der ich den Fisch abgerissen habe auch sehr, sehr wenig gefischt und auf einer anderen Rolle. Ruten waren auch getauscht.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Sonntag um 00:47)

So Feierabend für heute wie sie sehen sehen sie nichts. Vier Kilometer Fußmarsch haben aber auch was für sich.
War ne schöne Tour, Technik wird besser Abriss gab es nur einen. 
Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden, nur der Fisch fehlt noch. 

Good Night good Fight.
Gruß Max


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 00:54)

Schade das nix ging. An was für nem Gewässer warst du denn unterwegs?


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Sonntag um 01:22)

Am Main Seligenstädter Strecke. Nicht das einfachste Gewässer aber schön und nah.


----------



## Mescalero (Sonntag um 01:51)

Du wirst es schon knacken, Dickköpfigkeit zahlt sich irgendwann aus!


----------



## ragbar (Sonntag um 05:48)

jkc schrieb:


> Immer wieder ist die Schnur aufgerauht,


Mal mitter Messerklinge  die Ringeinlagen abtasten.  Schön langsam innen an den Einlagen langfahren.Hängste irgendwo,ist der Übeltäter gestellt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Sonntag um 07:47)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jetzt geht's wieder bei mir
> Naja. Große Fische werden nicht um sonst groß
> 3 Angeltage, 6 Tage im Jahr vergangen
> Quote könnte schlechter sein.
> ...


Hört sich nach nem 80er Zander aus dem Rhein an!? 

R. S.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 08:31)

ragbar schrieb:


> Mal mitter Messerklinge  die Ringeinlagen abtasten.  Schön langsam innen an den Einlagen langfahren.Hängste irgendwo,ist der Übeltäter gestellt.


Mitter MESSERklinge? Ehrlich?


----------



## Professor Tinca (Sonntag um 08:40)

Einen Wattebausch oder Wolle durch die Ringe ziehen, geht auch. Bei kaputten Einlagen bleiben dann in der Regel Fasern hängen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 08:42)

Find ich auch sinnvoller. Mit Messerklinge klingt irgendwie nicht so gesund für die Ringe...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Sonntag um 09:06)

Rute wurde ausgetauscht, also nicht die Ringe…
Schnur wurde auch getauscht, also auch nicht im Normalfall…
Bleiben nur noch evtl. Spot wegen Muscheln etc. und Rolle über…

Vielleicht haben aber auch beide Schnüre wegen angeln bei Frost was abbekommen, wäre auch noch ne Fehlerquelle…
Scharfe Kanten an der Spule???


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 09:15)

Geht los Boys


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 09:19)

Viel Erfolg Vince


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 09:22)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hört sich nach nem 80er Zander aus dem Rhein an!?
> 
> R. S.


Jau. 

Am Kanal wäre ich hinterhergesprungen


----------



## Luis2811 (Sonntag um 09:25)

Viel erfolg und schöne Fische Vincent_der_Falke !


----------



## rustaweli (Sonntag um 09:58)

Viel Erfolg Vincent_der_Falke und spare Kraft bei der 500m Horror Strecke!
Petri auch Allen welche heute rauskommen!
Bei mir wird es nichts, morgen geht wieder der Alltag los. Schaffen, Schule, daher heute leicht drauf einstellen. Aber werde vielleicht ein paar Hardbaits sortieren und Titanspitzen vorbereiten. Nervt am Wasser, obwohl ich mit der Hängerquote die Tage sehr zufrieden bin, fast schon spooky trotz Cover oder Steinen.
Go Vinc go!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Sonntag um 09:58)

Viel Erfolg Vincent_der_Falke


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 10:16)

rustaweli schrieb:


> spare Kraft bei der 500m Horror Strecke!


----------



## daci7 (Sonntag um 10:36)

15 min am Platz- BAM!


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 10:38)

Petri. Bei mir ist noch nix passiert... aber ich hab Zeit...


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 10:40)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> Petri. Bei mir ist noch nix passiert... aber ich hab Zeit...


Auf was geht's denn?


----------



## Mefourlauber (Sonntag um 10:40)

daci7 schrieb:


> 15 min am Platz- BAM!
> Anhang anzeigen 429089
> Anhang anzeigen 429090
> Anhang anzeigen 429091


Am helllichten Tag bei klarem Wasser auf Wobbler? Respekt und Petri!


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 10:45)

@ hanzz:  vordergründig auf Karpfen, wobei der eine oder andere Schlenker mit der Spinne durchaus möglich ist - will ja heute Abend was leckeres braten.

Allgemein... die meisten Zander hab ich unter ähnlichen Bedingungen wie Daci7 gefangen, und wenn ich mein Tagebuch so durchblättere...die Größen nahmen mit zunehmender Dunkelheit und / oder Wassertrübung ab. Verrückt...


----------



## silverfish (Sonntag um 10:46)

jkc schrieb:


> Was ein Dreck, Abbruch, die Schnurproblematik ist erneut da, habe jetzt mehrmals die ersten 5m weggemacht, es kann einfach nur diese verschissene Rolle sein, die ich von Anfang an im Verdacht hatte. Immer wieder ist die Schnur aufgerauht, wo die ersten Klänge bei wurfbereiter Rute auf der Rolle sind.; macht halt dann nur  nochmal die Rolleüberhaupt keinen Sinn, dass ich mit ner anderen Rolle vorige Tour den Fisch abgerissen habe.
> Auf jeden Fall klug unter den Bedingungen nur mit einem Setup ans Wasser zu fahren.


Ich würde wirklich nochmal die Rolle und alle Rutenringe peinlichst untersuchen.
Haken in den Schnurfangbügel einhängen , ist nich wirklich fördernd.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Sonntag um 10:50)

daci7 schrieb:


> 15 min am Platz- BAM!
> Anhang anzeigen 429089
> Anhang anzeigen 429090
> Anhang anzeigen 429091


So muss dat !!!
Fettes Petri…


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 10:53)

wenn Rolle, Ringe und Schnur i.O. sind hilft manchmal auch ein Blick auf eventuell in Schnurnähe aufbewahrte (evtl. undichte) Dips, ...


----------



## Skott (Sonntag um 11:01)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ich würde wirklich nochmal die Rolle und alle Rutenringe peinlichst untersuchen.
> Haken in den Schnurfangbügel einhängen , ist nich wirklich fördernd.


In den Schnurringen auch nicht, bestenfalls im Ringsteg!


----------



## daci7 (Sonntag um 11:03)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Am helllichten Tag bei klarem Wasser auf Wobbler? Respekt und Petri!


Hab ich hier oft. Twitchbaits rocken  am Tag auch gern richtig aggressiv geführt.


----------



## silverfish (Sonntag um 11:04)

Das wollte ich nicht extra schreiben. Man sollte annehmen Man(n) weiss das.
Hatte es nur angemahnt , weil man es auf dem Bild sah.


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 11:14)

Petri daci7


----------



## Jason (Sonntag um 11:23)

Gute Sache daci7 
Petri zum Zander. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 11:24)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> ich wär für Schonzeit-Ausweitung für Zander (und Hecht) , so ab Mitte November bis Ende April


Lass ich dann mal so stehen, ne. 

Aber viel Erfolg noch.
Hau was raus.


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 11:29)

genau darauf war ich aus - immer schön aufmerksam bleiben


----------



## daci7 (Sonntag um 11:36)

Noch einen beim jiggen verloren, machste nichts. Ich hau wieder rein! Petri in die Runde!


----------



## Rheinspezie (Sonntag um 11:51)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jau.
> 
> Am Kanal wäre ich hinterhergesprungen


Ich sags nich gern... Abba mit freiem Rücklauf und rückwärtskurbeln hätte er nich überrascht... Tut mir echt leid für meinen DrittLetztLiebsten user hier im ab. 

Sorry, aber das von wegen "das waren aber teure Butties in Bremen" schrie nach Vergeltung 

R. S.


----------



## Aalzheimer (Sonntag um 12:03)

Dickes Petri daci7 . Das ist ein richtig schönes Glasauge


----------



## Mefourlauber (Sonntag um 12:35)

Heute noch mal UL. Makellose Rainbows! Beide ca. 1,5 Kg und mit Power, wollen nur 3 cm Wobbler, Spoons werden ignoriert. Hat sich das Klettern im Abhang gelohnt, nur dort kam ich mit den Miniwobblern mit sehr begrenzter Wurfweite an die Fische ran. Jetzt habe ich genug nach den 2 Fischen vom Freitag, heim gehts. Schönen Sonntag und Petri an alle die noch draußen sind.


----------



## Eisenkneter (Sonntag um 12:49)

Der horizontale Regen ist vorbei, nur noch Starkwind. Ich probiers nochmal.
Wär doch gelacht wenn ich nicht den dritten Schneidertag verbuchen kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 13:18)

Bei mir heut morgen auch nix. Musste aber erste Stelle recht schnell wechseln und dadurch Zeit verloren. So viel Unrat am Grund alter das geht echt gar nicht.

Gleich gehts nochmal los an die Erfolgsstelle von vor paar Tagen. Wünscht mir Glück... Wenigstens einer, Größe ist dabei erstmal vollkommen Latte


----------



## Astacus74 (Sonntag um 13:34)

Viel Glück euch allen und Petri Heil,
bei mir haben die Räuber vom 1 Januar bis 30 Juni eines jeden Jahres Schonzeit, da bleibt mir dann nur dann und wann das Friedfischangeln


Gruß Frank


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 14:32)

Mist, grad 100% Biss versemmelt...


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 14:36)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Viel Glück euch allen und Petri Heil,
> bei mir haben die Räuber vom 1 Januar bis 30 Juni eines jeden Jahres Schonzeit, da bleibt mir dann nur dann und wann das Friedfischangeln
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Da würd ich auswandern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 14:56)




----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 14:59)

Lol direkt nächsten Biss gehabt...ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 15:03)

Schon wieder Aussteiger... entweder mini Zander oder Barsche..aber hier steht definitiv Fisch, endlich


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 15:41)

Ouha Boys...


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 15:51)

genau hier hätt ich es auch probiert - da kommt kaum einer hin und die Fische  scheinen es zu wissen.


----------



## Skott (Sonntag um 15:54)

Moin,

war heute auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr los auf Raubfisch, 2 Stunden in Essen am Einlauf des Baldeneysees.
Wetter war zuerst gut (blauer Himmel) später zog es schnell zu und mein Weib und ich haben es richtig von oben drauf bekommen, nass bis auf die Unnerbüx.
Außer einem Nachläufer (kleiner Hecht) ist nichts gewesen, Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht...

Weniger spaßig fand ich das Foto, das ich demnächst von der Rennleitung bekomme... (ca. 110 bei erlaubten 80 im Beginn einer Baustelle auf der Bahn)
Sofort per Handy die Familie gewarnt, weil die beiden Töchter die gleiche Bahn für den Weg zum Pferdestall nutzen, leider zu spät, die große war kurz vor mir schon mit ähnlichem Tempo da rein gerasselt...
Mal schauen, wie teuer es wird...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 15:58)




----------



## Brillendorsch (Sonntag um 16:03)

Skott schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr los auf Raubfisch, 2 Stunden in Essen am Einlauf des Baldeneysees.
> Wetter war zuerst gut (blauer Himmel) später zog es schnell zu und mein Weib und ich haben es richtig von oben drauf bekommen, nass bis auf die Unnerbüx.
> ...



oh ohh, über 25 Kmh zu schnell.
178,oo Euro und evtl 1 Monat Fahrverbot.
Viel Glück.


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 16:04)

jetzt nochmal an der Wand lang... und kurz hinterm Schiff...


----------



## Mescalero (Sonntag um 16:12)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> oh ohh, über 25 Kmh zu schnell.
> 178,oo Euro und evtl 1 Monat Fahrverbot.
> Viel Glück.


Knapp 10 km/h Toleranz werden abgezogen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (Sonntag um 16:16)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Knapp 10 km/h Toleranz werden abgezogen.


so tolerant sind die schon ewig nicht mehr. bei 3 Kmh ist Schluss. 
Wie gesagt wünsche ich ihm viel Glück.
Wenn er sonst nichts auf dem Punktekonto hat, könnte er Glück haben


----------



## hanzz (Sonntag um 16:36)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> so tolerant sind die schon ewig nicht mehr. bei 3 Kmh ist Schluss.
> Wie gesagt wünsche ich ihm viel Glück.
> Wenn er sonst nichts auf dem Punktekonto hat, könnte er Glück haben



Da ein Tacho aber auch noch mehr anzeigt als gefahren wird plus Toleranz, wäre es bei einer Geschwindigkeit von ca 110 kmh knapp. 
Kostet zwar nicht wenig, aber ggf knapp am Fahrverbot vorbei. 
Außerorts ab 26kmh Fahrverbot


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (Sonntag um 16:41)

Skott schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr los auf Raubfisch, 2 Stunden in Essen am Einlauf des Baldeneysees.
> Wetter war zuerst gut (blauer Himmel) später zog es schnell zu und mein Weib und ich haben es richtig von oben drauf bekommen, nass bis auf die Unnerbüx.
> ...


Oha, nennt sich das dann Familienticket? 

Drücke die Daumen, dass es nicht zu teuer wird


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (Sonntag um 16:46)

Selber Schuld


----------



## daci7 (Sonntag um 16:47)

Skott schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr los auf Raubfisch, 2 Stunden in Essen am Einlauf des Baldeneysees.
> Wetter war zuerst gut (blauer Himmel) später zog es schnell zu und mein Weib und ich haben es richtig von oben drauf bekommen, nass bis auf die Unnerbüx.
> ...


Ich bange auch noch ... müsste die Tage nich Post kriegen von 76 bei 50 außerorts... normalerweise gibbet Fahrverbot erst, wenn's das zweite mal innerhalb von einem Jahr ist. Mal abwarten ... ich drück euch die Daumen!


----------



## Eisenkneter (Sonntag um 17:00)

So, serie souverän fortgesetzt.
Adrenalin gabs nur einmal kurz als ich einen schönen wobbler im geäst erspähte.
Ein gezielter wurf mit der starkene geflochtenenen, zack. Jetzt hängt ein Gummifidch daneben.
Echte Meisterleistung.


----------



## jkc (Sonntag um 17:02)

klassiker, ich erinnere noch gut wie mir das letzte Saison fast 2x an der exakt selber Stelle passierte


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 17:11)

So wieder Zuhause. Leider nur der eine, aber immerhin kein Schneider. Hätten 4 sein können. Richtiger Spot zur richtigen Zeit. War zwar alles Kinderstube aber egal, Hauptsache bissl Aktion.

Hatte den Spot dann die ganze Zeit befischt. Dachte, vielleicht kommt nochn besserer. Naja, beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 18:32)

Skott schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> war heute auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr los auf Raubfisch, 2 Stunden in Essen am Einlauf des Baldeneysees.
> Wetter war zuerst gut (blauer Himmel) später zog es schnell zu und mein Weib und ich haben es richtig von oben drauf bekommen, nass bis auf die Unnerbüx.
> ...


Die stehen halt da wo man abzocken kann. Steuergelder reichen einfach noch nicht um die ganze Welt zu retten.

Bitter, könnte bissl was zusammenkommen...


----------



## daci7 (Sonntag um 18:55)

Apropos Rennleitung - im Prinzip ist man ja selbst schuld, lohnt also nicht zu meckern. In den Hintern beißen werd ich mir und hoffentlich draus lernen.
Wenn ich über die Grenze nach NL fahre, kann ich zum Beispiel wunderbar nach den Regeln tanzen- da ist aber auch der Strafzettel vor dir zu Hause, wenn du Mist baust ...
Kumpel wurde letztens im selben Kreisverkehr 2x geblitzt. Einmal beim reinfahren, dann die falsche Ausfahrt genommen, U-Turn zurück und direkt wieder rein.  Macht dann mal schnell 300 Tacken für 1min Dämlichkeit ... oder eben ne tiptop Rute weniger, die man sich kaufen kann ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 19:00)

Klar ist man selbst Schuld. Aber mal ehrlich, die stehen in den seltesten Fällen da, wo sie wirklich Sinn machen. Nämlich vor Kreuzungen. Da passieren doch die meisten Unfälle. Ne, stattdessen stehen se irgendwo mitten in einer 100er wo man plötzlich 70 fahren soll, warum auch immer...

Aber naja, man kennts doch auch nicht anders von Vadda Staat


----------



## ragbar (Sonntag um 19:27)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mitter MESSERklinge? Ehrlich?


Gaaaanz vorsichtig,ohne Druck,geht das schon klar. Am Besten dünnes Küchenmesser nehmen,da passiert nichts.


----------



## laraque (Sonntag um 20:07)

Guten Abend zusammen, 
ich bin auch wieder vom Wasser zurück. Habe das neue Jahr heute angeltechnisch begonnen.
Ich angel lieber tagsüber, aber ich hab’s einfach nicht geschafft und so blieb nur eine kleine Runde in der Dunkelheit. Zielfisch hatte ich keinen, wollte einfach nur mal „mein“ Gewässer im Dunkeln erleben.
Fischkontakt gab es im weiteren Sinne auch…2-3m direkt vor mir war plötzlich ein ordentlicher Fisch am jagen. Da hat’s mächtig geplatscht. Nehme an es war ein Wels.
Gott hab ich mich erschreckt…hab richtig losgeschrien    Hat sich sicherlich lustig angehört, hoffe es hat keiner gehört.

Hab dann erstmal gezittert wie Espenlaub und musste 5 Minuten Pause machen um die Pumpe wieder runter zu fahren. 
Fazit: Nachtangeln ist nix für mich 

Bild zwei zeigt die Konstellation die dazu führte, dass mein Beinkleid unbrauchbar wurde…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 20:32)

Geiler Fluss!


----------



## seatrout61 (Sonntag um 20:34)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Klar ist man selbst Schuld. Aber mal ehrlich, die stehen in den seltesten Fällen da, wo sie wirklich Sinn machen. Nämlich vor Kreuzungen. Da passieren doch die meisten Unfälle. Ne, stattdessen stehen se irgendwo mitten in einer 100er wo man plötzlich 70 fahren soll, warum auch immer...
> 
> Aber naja, man kennts doch auch nicht anders von Vadda Staat


Das aller schlimmste ist doch, das diese "Wegelagerer" auch noch von deinen Steuern (du zahlst doch hoffentlich welche ans Amt für moderne Christenverfolgung?) bezahlt werden. 

Mein Sohn wurde gerade mit einem meiner Autos geblitzt, Sachbearbeiter war ein früherer Kollege, der heute bei der städtischen Verkehrsüberwachung angestellt ist...die kennen weder Kollegen noch Gnade...(und das ist auch völlig ok so).

Selber bin ich in ü42 Jahren nur 3 oder 4mal geblitzt worden...wenn mal vor Schulen/Kindergärten/verkehrsberuhigten Bereichen geblitzt wird...trifft es fast immer/ nahezu ausschließlich die Eltern bzw. Anwohner.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Sonntag um 20:58)

laraque schrieb:


> Fischkontakt gab es im weiteren Sinne auch…2-3m direkt vor mir war plötzlich ein ordentlicher Fisch am jagen. Da hat’s mächtig geplatscht. Nehme an es war ein Wels.
> Gott hab ich mich erschreckt…hab richtig losgeschrien    Hat sich sicherlich lustig angehört, hoffe es hat keiner gehört.
> 
> Hab dann erstmal gezittert wie Espenlaub und musste 5 Minuten Pause machen um die Pumpe wieder runter zu fahren.


Dachte letzthin auch sowas.
Hab dann aber festgestellt das Bieber und Nutria bei uns schwer aktiv sind.
Gestern hab ich bestimmt 7Stück gesehen einen konnte ich sogar kurz anfeuchten.
Die machen sobald sie dich sehen jedes mal einen auf riesenwelle und scheuchen dir jeden Angelplatz leer.


----------



## Jason (Sonntag um 21:11)

laraque schrieb:


> Hab dann erstmal gezittert wie Espenlaub und musste 5 Minuten Pause machen um die Pumpe wieder runter zu fahren.
> Fazit: Nachtangeln ist nix für mich


Leg dir einen Hund zu, die Tierheime haben genug davon. Würde mir ja auch gerne einen Kläffer zulegen, aber da muss die gesamte Familie hinter einen stehen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## laraque (Sonntag um 21:38)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Dachte letzthin auch sowas.
> Hab dann aber festgestellt das Bieber und Nutria bei uns schwer aktiv sind.
> Gestern hab ich bestimmt 7Stück gesehen einen konnte ich sogar kurz anfeuchten.
> Die machen sobald sie dich sehen jedes mal einen auf riesenwelle und scheuchen dir jeden Angelplatz leer.



Ja, der Gedanke macht durchaus Sinn. Ich würde aber ein Nutria o.ä. in diesem Fall ausschließen, da ich genau an die Stelle geschaut habe, als da was aufgetaucht ist und wieder verschwunden ist




Jason schrieb:


> Leg dir einen Hund zu, die Tierheime haben genug davon. Würde mir ja auch gerne einen Kläffer zulegen, aber da muss die gesamte Familie hinter einen stehen.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Das wäre eine Option. Wobei ich vermute mein schrilles Schreien hätte einen Hund erschreckt und zu ängstlichem Bellen geführt, was wiederum meinen Schrecken nochmals verstärkt hätte


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Sonntag um 21:41)

Okay dann würde ich mir dei stärkste rute aus meinem Sortiment schnappen und mit köfi schon wieder an der Stelle sitzen


----------



## kridkram (Sonntag um 21:48)

Bei dem Tempo brauchst noch keine Angst vor Fahrverbot haben. Mein Sohn wurde auf der Autobahn bei Tempolimit 100 geblitzt. Nach Abzug 38 kmh zu schnell, 200 € + Gebühren und ein Punkt.


----------



## yukonjack (Sonntag um 22:07)

kridkram schrieb:


> Bei dem Tempo brauchst noch keine Angst vor Fahrverbot haben. Mein Sohn wurde auf der Autobahn bei Tempolimit 100 geblitzt. Nach Abzug 38 kmh zu schnell, 200 € + Gebühren und ein Punkt.


Blitzer Warner kann ich für Raser empfehlen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Sonntag um 22:18)

Ich kann da nur empfehlen sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung zu halten


----------



## Blueser (Sonntag um 22:21)

... Drogen sind auch nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## daci7 (Sonntag um 22:23)

Blueser schrieb:


> ... Drogen sind auch nicht zu empfehlen...


Nicht zu VERfehlen meinst du sicher?


----------



## DrHo (Sonntag um 23:31)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 429127
> Anhang anzeigen 429128
> Anhang anzeigen 429125


Echt ein tolles Bild


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 23:34)

Ja find ich auch, die Lichtverhältnisse waren der absolute Knaller. Dann noch der Regenbogen (es waren sogar wieder zwei Regenbögen )... Live noch viel geiler als auf den Fotos


----------



## DrHo (Sonntag um 23:36)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Klar ist man selbst Schuld. Aber mal ehrlich, die stehen in den seltesten Fällen da, wo sie wirklich Sinn machen. Nämlich vor Kreuzungen. Da passieren doch die meisten Unfälle. Ne, stattdessen stehen se irgendwo mitten in einer 100er wo man plötzlich 70 fahren soll, warum auch immer...
> 
> Aber naja, man kennts doch auch nicht anders von Vadda Staat


Sehe ich genauso. Das ist institutionalisierter Straßenraub. Früher hatten die Wichser Burgen, heute kassieren sie ab. Mit Verkehrssicherheit hat es nichts zu tun


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Sonntag um 23:37)

DrHo schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Das ist institutionslisierter Straßenraub. Früher hatten die Wichser Burgen, heute kassieren sie ab. Mit Verkehrssicherheit hat es nichts zu tun


In 95% der Fälle ist es leider einfach so


----------



## DenizJP (Montag um 00:30)

Die Strömung macht aktuell echt keinen Spaß ^^

Freue mich wenn es wieder wärmer und langsamer wird…


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 00:37)

Auf Zander?


----------



## DenizJP (Montag um 00:51)

Köfi raus ja…

Aber mach mir keine große Hoffnung


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Montag um 06:42)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die Strömung macht aktuell echt keinen Spaß ^^
> 
> Freue mich wenn es wieder wärmer und langsamer wird…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429168


Da hast du recht ist echt viel Druck drauf im Moment.


----------



## Rheinspezie (Montag um 08:51)

Hmm, was den hanzz sicher diebisch freuen wird wurde ich neben nem Knöllchen im Halteverbot auch noch auf der A3 bei der Rückfahrt aus H. B. nach Kölle geblitzt.

War 100 km. dort vorgeschrieben. 
Laut Tacho hatte ich etwas über 110km.

Geblitzt hat es trotzdem... Was meint Ihr? 

R. S.


----------



## Mooskugel (Montag um 08:58)

Du warst zu schnell.


----------



## Mescalero (Montag um 12:15)

Nach meiner Erfahrung blitzt es, sobald es mehr als 9 oder 10 km/h zu viel sind. Ich wurde irgendwann in den 90ern das letzte Mal geblitzt, seit dem halte ich mich an die 10km/h-Regel.

Außer vor ein paar Jahren in Nürnberg, da gibt es eine 6er Zone aber das wusste ich nicht. So langsam hätte ich vermutlich auch überhaupt nicht fahren können.


----------



## W.M. (Montag um 12:22)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> War 100 km. dort vorgeschrieben.
> Laut Tacho hatte ich etwas über 110km.
> ...



40 € für die Überweisung vorbereiten, falls das Behördenschreiben innerhalb von 3 Mon. kommt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 15:46)

Paar lockere Würfe ausm Handgelenk...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 16:41)

Puh ok, Hochmut kommt vor dem Falle. Alter war das arschkalt...Dazu kam dann noch Regen und Wind bei 5°. Ohne Regenklamotten keine Chance, hab nach ca 15 Wurf wieder eingepackt...


----------



## Seele (Montag um 17:39)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Puh ok, Hochmut kommt vor dem Falle. Alter war das arschkalt...Dazu kam dann noch Regen und Wind bei 5°. Ohne Regenklamotten keine Chance, hab nach ca 15 Wurf wieder eingepackt...



Klingt nach gutem Huchenwetter. Evtl bisschen zu warm


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 17:45)

Hatte auch überlegt mit den Grundeln paar Abendstunden an den Kanal zu gehen. Vlt. geht ja ne Quappe oder n Zetti.
Hasis Gesicht sprach dagegen:
"Entweder du bleibst auf dem Sofa , oder du schläfst aufm Teppich."


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 17:47)

silverfish schrieb:


> *Hasis* Gesicht sprach dagegen:


Nicht Kaninchis?


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 17:49)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nicht Kaninchis?


Hör uff ! Einmal hab ich zu ihr olle Zippe gesagt. Da musste ich mir wie Dobby die Hände bügeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 18:00)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hör uff ! Einmal hab ich zu ihr olle Zippe gesagt. Da musste ich mir wie Dobby die Hände bügeln.


Davon mach ich mirn Screenshot und poste es in "Lustige Netzfundstücke"


----------



## Professor Tinca (Montag um 18:05)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hatte auch überlegt mit den Grundeln paar Abendstunden an den Kanal zu gehen. Vlt. geht ja ne Quappe oder n Zetti.
> Hasis Gesicht sprach dagegen:
> "Entweder du bleibst auf dem Sofa , oder du schläfst aufm Teppich."



Und der Teppich ist dir zu hart?


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 18:07)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und der Teppich ist dir zu hart?


Nee zu kalt. Erdgeschoss.
Müsste ick erst Isomatte und Schlafsack aus der Garage holen.


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 18:12)

silverfish schrieb:


> Nee zu kalt. Erdgeschoss.
> Müsste ick erst Isomatte und Schlafsack aus der Garage holen.


Dann geh angeln und sach, hast lange gesucht.


----------



## Ladi74 (Montag um 18:19)

Ist zwar OT,  wann löst der Blitzer aus und wie schnell war ich wirklich?
Pappt euch mal ein ganz normales, altes, Navi an die Frontscheibe. Keine Handy-app oder die eingebauten Navis verwenden!
Losfahren und Geschwindigkeiten auf Tacho und Navi vergleichen. 
Tacho zeigt mind. 5-10km/h zu viel an. Navi zeigt den realen Wert! Fahrtenschreiber zeigte auch den gleichen Wert wie das Navi.

Blitzer löst 3-6km/h über der realen Geschwindigkeit aus. "Die" wollen ja auch was verdienen!
Woher ich das weiß? Mein Koll hat  sich im Rennsteigtunnel(A73)  "rangetastet". Irgendwann gab's das "Siegerfoto"!


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 18:46)

Es gibt sie doch noch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 18:46)

Alter shit, wasn Klotz 
Fettes Petri!!!

Ps: Leg den korrekt an und der hat sogar n cm mehr


----------



## Minimax2 (Montag um 18:51)

entweder kurz nach dem großen Fressen oder voller Laich. Petri


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 19:11)

Petri zum Karpfen Gert-Show 
Geiler Büffel


----------



## Kauli11 (Montag um 19:41)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> entweder kurz nach dem großen Fressen oder voller Laich. Petri


Ich schätze mal auf Voller Laich.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Montag um 19:59)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal auf Voller Laich.


Dito. Den hät ich persönlich auch nicht plattgemacht mit der Wampe. Aber nun gut, verboten ist es ja nicht, kann jeder selbst entscheiden (btw wurd der entnommen? Dachte wegen dem Blut anner Brustflosse. Kann mich aber auch irren)

Dennoch geiler Fisch!


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 20:03)

Rogen schmeckt doch auch.


----------



## Jason (Montag um 20:07)

Gert-Show 
Fettes Petri zum fetten Zander.   

Gruß Jason


----------



## PirschHirsch (Montag um 20:21)

Goil, Petri


----------



## silverfish (Montag um 20:26)

Neidloses Petri Gert ! 
Kapitales Teil . 

C&R muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen ,noch ist keine Schonzeit !


----------



## hanzz (Montag um 20:29)

silverfish schrieb:


> noch ist keine Schonzeit !


In Hessen gar nicht mehr


----------



## Jason (Montag um 20:31)

hanzz schrieb:


> In Hessen gar nicht mehr


Bingo, und die Barbe ebenfalls. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (Montag um 20:45)

Gert-Show 
Dickes Petri zum fetten Zander.


----------



## Gert-Show (Montag um 21:36)

Die Dame hatte an meinem Döbelspot (ich wollte auch mal beim Chubman loslegen) den 7-cm-Wobbler voll inhaliert. Ein Drilling saß tief, aber ich hoffe, dass die Madame durchkommt.
1. Es wäre eh außerhalb meines Entnahmefensters (60-70) gewesen.
2. Schonzeit für Zander in Hessen (leider immer noch) Fehlanzeige.

all danke!


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 09:09)

moin,

ja das ist leider das Problem mit den Zandern, sehr oft verangelt weil verletzt.


----------



## Gert-Show (Dienstag um 12:56)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ja das ist leider das Problem mit den Zandern, sehr oft verangelt weil verletzt.


Wenn du einen Köder hast, wo drauf steht "Nicht für Zander!", dann schick ihn mir bitte.

Wenn ich gezielt auf Zander, vielleicht noch mit 20-g-Jigkopf in 15 Metern Wassertiefe, geangelt hätte, würde ich die Fragen und Bedenken verstehen. Aber ich habe auf Döbel geangelt mit einem flachlaufenden 7-cm-Rapala bei 1,2 Metern Tiefe bis zum Grund.

Memo an mich selbst: Hör auf, Fangbilder live vom Wasser zu posten. Es wird immer jemanden geben, der sich aufregt oder etwas zu bemängeln hat oder eine C&R-Debatte anfängt. 
Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Snâsh (Dienstag um 13:00)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Köder hast, wo drauf steht "Nicht für Zander!", dann schick ihn mir bitte.
> 
> Wenn ich gezielt auf Zander, vielleicht noch mit 20-g-Jigkopf in 15 Metern Wassertiefe, geangelt hätte, würde ich die Fragen und Bedenken verstehen. Aber ich habe auf Döbel geangelt mit einem flachlaufenden 7-cm-Rapala bei 1,2 Metern Tiefe bis zum Grund.
> 
> ...


Ist wie immer typisch. Hauptsache Maulen  
Petri zum Fisch. Ist ja wirklich mal wieder eine ordentliche Größe für die hiesigen Gegebenheiten!


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 14:51)

das war nicht "gemault". problematisch bei mir: die kleinsten Z inhalieren bis get no, und die großen will ich eh zurücksetzen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 15:00)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> das war nicht "gemault". problematisch bei mir: die kleinsten Z inhalieren bis get no, und die großen will ich eh zurücksetzen.


Strange. Bei mir schlucken die Zettis nur tief wenn sie beim Aalangeln auf Köfi oder Tauwurm beißen.

Aber da steckste leider nicht drin.


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 15:04)

Köfi mach ich nicht gerne, und es liegt definitiv an den kleinen KuKö's, die ich fische. aber ich hab mich so an die Blech-Flitzer gewöhnt.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 15:06)

Hm ja ok, wollt schon nach der Ködergröße fragen.

Aber mal unter uns: Ist es dir das nicht wert, etwas größere Köder zu fischen und evtl weniger Bisse zu bekommen anstatt andauernd kleine Fische zu verangeln?

Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Dienstag um 15:06)

Kein Grund sich zum rechtfertigen Gert-Show  …
Fettes Petri, schöner Zetti !!!
Jeder der so einen fängt, freut sich sicherlich und heult nicht rum …


----------



## Minimax2 (Dienstag um 15:08)

danke für den Einwand!  dann müsst ich mein setup ändern, die Rute hab ich erst aufbauen lassen, ich weiß - nur Ausreden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 15:11)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> danke für den Einwand!  dann müsst ich mein setup ändern, die Rute hab ich erst aufbauen lassen, ich weiß - nur Ausreden.


Vor allem eine sehr schlechte und fragwürdige Ausrede...Aber nun gut, jeder muss wissen was er tut. Mir würde mein Gewissen spätestens nach dem zweiten Fisch nen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.

Aber nun back 2 topic, möchte hier nicht den Moralprediger raushängen lassen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 16:03)

Grad kurz vorm Kescher Zetti verloren. Hab Biss nicht bemerkt wegen Wind, war abern kleiner. Egal, Köder funzt


----------



## Gert-Show (Dienstag um 16:09)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Kein Grund sich zum rechtfertigen Gert-Show  …
> Fettes Petri, schöner Zetti !!!
> Jeder der so einen fängt, freut sich sicherlich und heult nicht rum …


Danke für den Zuspruch, aber Bilder wird es in diesem Thread von mir nicht mehr geben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Dienstag um 16:13)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Egal, Köder funzt



Weiter so Vinc.
Das komische Teil wird schon fangen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (Dienstag um 16:15)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch, aber Bilder wird es in diesem Thread von mir nicht mehr geben.



Ey wat ist denn hier los in letzer Zeit?
Seid doch bitte nicht so zimperlich!
Wegen irgend einer komischen Bemerkung muss man doch nicht angepisst sein.

*Da steht man drüber und macht weiter sein Ding!*


----------



## Aalzheimer (Dienstag um 16:55)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Grad kurz vorm Kescher Zetti verloren. Hab Biss nicht bemerkt wegen Wind, war abern kleiner. Egal, Köder funzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429319


Ist aber auch nicht der größte Koder   

Nein Spaß bei Seite, dickes Petri Gert-Show zum wirklich schönen Zander. Ich hoffe nicht, dass Du dich beeinflussen lässt und auch weiter alle an Deinen Erfolgen teilhaben lässt. Die Umstände, und ob Du Dich irgend wofür rechtfertigen möchtest, sind ganz alleine Deine Entscheidung!

... UND einen Tadel von mir an Minimax2
Dieses ständige rum Genörgel an Fangbildern geht einem wirklich auf den Geist. Es gibt so viele Threads wo sich sämtliche Moralapostel
über Entnahmefenster, C&R, Schonzeiten, Fangtiefen usw. auslassen können. Dann bitte aber auch gezielt dort. Und nicht in einem "Live vom Wasser"
Thread. Wenn einen Bilder von Fischen stören,  dann bitte nicht hier reinschauen und fertig.

Ich kenne mittlerweile einige (Ex) Boardies, die sich genau wegen diesen Gegebenheiten komplett verabschiedet haben, oder sich nicht mehr wirklich Aktiv beteiligen. Ich find es wirklich Scheiße und würde dafür auch jeden, auch von mir beliebten Boardie, mittlerweile anpampen. Geht einfach nich.

So und jetzt ist gut, Back to live vom...

mit Vincent_der_Falke , unserem aktuell besten Mann am Wasser soweit ich das sehe


----------



## Professor Tinca (Dienstag um 17:03)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Dieses ständige rum Genörgel an Fangbildern geht einem wirklich auf den Geist. Es gibt so viele Threads wo sich sämtliche Moralapostel
> über Entnahmefenster, C&R, Schonzeiten, Fangtiefen usw. auslassen können. Dann bitte aber auch gezielt dort. Und nicht in einem "Live vom Wasser"
> Thread. Wenn einen Bilder von Fischen stören, dann bitte nicht hier reinschauen und fertig.



Damit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht Aalzi!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 17:16)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> .
> 
> So und jetzt ist gut, Back to live vom...
> 
> mit Vincent_der_Falke , unserem aktuell besten Mann am Wasser soweit ich das sehe


Übertreib nicht haha. Ging nix bis auf den einen Aussteiger. Finger sind so eiskalt...Egal, fast entschneidert. Für 30min ganz ok


----------



## Aalzheimer (Dienstag um 17:21)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Übertreib nicht haha. Ging nix bis auf den einen Aussteiger. Finger sind so eiskalt...Egal, fast entschneidert. Für 30min ganz ok


Du warst ja auch der Einzigste


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 17:37)

Ich weiß Diggi, ich weiß...Den faden Beigeschmack hab ich dann auch bemerkt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 17:43)

Aber, Boys, auch wenn ich nix gefangen habe, etwas Gutes hatte es dennoch: So langsam kristallisiert sich zumindest maln Spot raus, wo ich immer mal wieder Fischkontakt habe. Ist ja schonmal nen Anfang.

Jetzt muss ich nur herauszufinden, wann sie beißen und was sie aktuell wollen. Den Spot werd ich auf jeden Fall am Wochenende wieder anfahren und dann richtig ausfischen. Mal gucken, ob sich mehr herausfinden lässt


----------



## Rheinspezie (Dienstag um 18:03)

Ich finde, Fänge ohne Fang Bild zu posten, öffnet dem AnglersLatein nur Tür und Tor 
Nachher kommt hier noch Einer mit ner 30cm.Stichlingsbeschreibung daher. 

R. S.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 18:33)

Fänge ohne Fangbilder is wien Burger ohne Pommes


----------



## Mefourlauber (Dienstag um 18:56)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Köder hast, wo drauf steht "Nicht für Zander!", dann schick ihn mir bitte.
> 
> Wenn ich gezielt auf Zander, vielleicht noch mit 20-g-Jigkopf in 15 Metern Wassertiefe, geangelt hätte, würde ich die Fragen und Bedenken verstehen. Aber ich habe auf Döbel geangelt mit einem flachlaufenden 7-cm-Rapala bei 1,2 Metern Tiefe bis zum Grund.
> 
> ...


Ist nur einer der sich aufregt. Mach dir keinen Kopp und Stress. Erst recht nicht wenn’s nicht der Zielfisch war. Mit meinem regulären Zandersetup habe ich wie ich schon schrieb auch eine Quote von 1:9, sprich einer von 10 ist mit gutem Gewissen nicht zu releasen. Nochmal Petri!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 19:17)

Die Quote geht doch voll klar. Aber wenn ich höre, dass bei manch einem jeder Zetti tief schluckt, da hört mein Verständnis irgendwann auch auf


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (Dienstag um 19:35)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Quote geht doch voll klar. Aber wenn ich höre, dass bei manch einem jeder Zetti tief schluckt, da hört mein Verständnis irgendwann auch auf


Das gilt es eben zu vermeiden! Darum verstehe ich nicht, warum manche Angler immer noch mit Ryder- oder jedenfalls viel zu kleinen Haken auf Zander angeln... 
Formt Daumen und Zeigefinger zu einem Kreis und stellt fest, welche maximale Hakengröße da noch durchpaßt! 

Dann sollte das Thema mit zu tief schlucken bei Zander eigentlich erledigt sein...


----------



## Jason (Dienstag um 20:03)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> ... UND einen Tadel von mir an @Minimax2


Das hat er mal wieder gut hinbekommen. Und das nicht zum ersten mal, provozieren ist seine Stärke. Sieht man doch schon an seinem User-Namen. 
Gert-Show , lass dir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Du hast diesen Thread mit deinen Fangbildern sehr schön bereichert, das wollen wir doch nicht missen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## daci7 (Dienstag um 20:05)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber, Boys, auch wenn ich nix gefangen habe, etwas Gutes hatte es dennoch: So langsam kristallisiert sich zumindest maln Spot raus, wo ich immer mal wieder Fischkontakt habe. Ist ja schonmal nen Anfang.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur herauszufinden, wann sie beißen und was sie aktuell wollen. Den Spot werd ich auf jeden Fall am Wochenende wieder anfahren und dann richtig ausfischen. Mal gucken, ob sich mehr herausfinden lässt


Kann dir da natürlich nur wieder zu Hardbaits raten. Alternativ mal nen größeren Gummi probieren. Meine absolute Untergrenze für Zander sind 5" und nach oben ist das mehr oder weniger offen. Vertikal fische ich fast nurnoch Lieblingsköder in 20cm oder mal nen Slug-Go o.ä. in 7,5" oder 9".
Zum Werfen nehme ich in strömungsarmen Gewässern ähnliche Größen. Bei Strömung, also im Rhein, eben auch mal auf 5" runter. 
Groetjes
David


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 20:08)

Ja das mit den großen Gufis selektiert natürlich, aber ich mach ja nicht grad die Massenfänge am Kanal da will ich nicht auch noch selektieren. Zumindest solange ich keine todsichere Stelle gefunden habe. 

Sonst schneider ich ja nur noch ab


----------



## daci7 (Dienstag um 20:13)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ja das mit den großen Gufis selektiert natürlich, aber ich mach ja nicht grad die Massenfänge am Kanal da will ich nicht auch noch selektieren. Zumindest solange ich keine todsichere Stelle gefunden habe.
> 
> Sonst schneider ich ja nur noch ab


Ne, das selektiert nichtmals so sehr - auf 20cm Köder fang ich auch 50er Zanderchen. Aber die Köder ziehen halt vielmehr Aufmerksamkeit und haben dazu noch echt ein verführerisches Eigenleben. Lang, schlank und recht weich sollen die sein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 20:14)

Ich hab die Lieblingsköder auch in einigen Größen, die fangen wirklich geil! Für kalte Tage geil, weil die nicht so extrem radau machen. Sehr schwanzbetonte Aktion mit eher Mikrobewegungen


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 20:23)

Bin auch wieder rein  . Am Gewässer hab ichs Handy schön in der  Tasche gelassen.  Minifritte auf Wobbler krönte den dritten Wurf.
Hab extra mit Gummi bis 19.oo probiert.
Ging nix mehr. 
Hier erstma n Grog.


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 21:09)

Bin langsam wieder aufgetaut.
Hasi hat mir ein warmes Fussbad mit den Worten hingestellt. 
"Das war der letzte Tag ohne Regen eine Woche lang."


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 21:10)

Ja war echt sau kalt gefühlt. Am Kanal pfeift der Wind auch immer extrem...

Diesen Samstag muss ich dann wohl meinen Arsch wirklich früher hochwuchten...


----------



## Gert-Show (Dienstag um 21:51)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Grad kurz vorm Kescher Zetti verloren. Hab Biss nicht bemerkt wegen Wind, war abern kleiner. Egal, Köder funzt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 429319


Irgenwie muss ich da an Dipsy denken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Dienstag um 22:06)

Ja das Horn auf dem Kopf sieht sehr ähnlich aus


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 22:14)

Must be a Joke.
War mit dem Platz fast fertig, dann wirklich ultra slow retrieve.
Kabooom












Nr2  in 23


----------



## seatrout61 (Dienstag um 22:21)

Man zieht sich nur Schuhe an, die passen!...und...was nicht passt, lässt man ganz einfach an sich abperlen.

Ich will hier weiter Fangbilder sehen...und (fast immer) liken!...und das nicht immer nur bei den gleichen Fängern Prof Tinca und jkc (Fettes Petri an euch beide!)


----------



## jkc (Dienstag um 22:51)

Damn, schön das Handy auf die Steinpackung gebumst und dabei versenkt, 2 fette Schrammen im Display, Hardware hat's die Tage bei mir irgendwie nicht einfach


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Dienstag um 23:48)

jkc 
Ich glaube du bist hier einer der Durchgepeitschtesten und verrücktesten Hechtangler. Aber scheiß die Wand an ich liebe deine Beiträge dieser Enthusiasmus und diese andauernde Angelgeilheit ist echt Ansteckend und ich muss immer wieder laut lachen wenn ich die Beiträge von dir lese. 
Vielen Dank dafür.
Ich hoffe du verstehst das so wie ich es gemeint hab nämlich als Kompliment.

Ein dickes Petri an dich und natürlich an Professor Tinca und Gert-Show 

Gruß Max


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 00:28)

Einfach nur insane diese Dickpike-Frequenz, was zur Hölle


----------



## jkc (Gestern um 00:53)

true story


----------



## daci7 (Gestern um 00:56)

Jo, ich muss unbedingt auch mal wieder Hechtangeln. Irgendwie hab ichs grad mit den Zandern... Kollege hat mir Sonntag noch Fotos vom neuen PB geschickt ... 129cm hat er mal abgerundet. Damit es noch Ziele gibt. Krank!


----------



## Mescalero (Gestern um 00:58)

Mit Zandern hätte ich es auch gern.  

Klappt schon noch....


----------



## hanzz (Gestern um 06:12)

Et kütt wieder Hochwasser Mefourlauber 
Aber holla
Zuviel für ne Rheintour am Wochenende 
Also Kanal und/oder NL


----------



## Mefourlauber (Gestern um 08:23)

hanzz schrieb:


> Et kütt wieder Hochwasser Mefourlauber
> Aber holla
> Zuviel für ne Rheintour am Wochenende
> Also Kanal und/oder NL


 Danke fürs Aufpassen 
Habs natürlich auch auf dem Schirm. Leider wird es arg windig und regnerisch und bereits ab Samstag wird bei mir der Normalpegel um 3 Meter überschritten. Tendenz gestern war, dass dann noch 1,50 Meter dazu kommen. Habe einen Spot, den ich noch sinnvoll bei 3 Meter über normal befischen kann. Aber das wohl nur kurz. Meine Prognose ist, dass ich von diesem HW nicht viel haben werde. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## silverfish (Gestern um 08:30)

Grad 2 h am Kanale Grande gewesen. Morgens scheint gar nix zu gehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 08:33)

silverfish schrieb:


> Grad 2 h am Kanale Grande gewesen. Morgens scheint gar nix zu gehen.


Hatte ich letztes Mal auch das Gefühl. Bisher ging bei mir am Nachmittag mehr, so zwischen 14-16:00


----------



## silverfish (Gestern um 08:36)

Wenigstens konnte ich noch schön frühstücken mit Hasi. Die hatte nicht mal mitbekommen ,daß ich o5.3o aus Haus gegangen war .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 08:44)

silverfish schrieb:


> Wenigstens konnte ich noch *schön* frühstücken *mit* Hasi. Die hatte nicht mal mitbekommen ,daß ich o5.3o aus Haus gegangen war .


Du meinst ohne


----------



## silverfish (Gestern um 08:51)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Du meinst ohne


Nee mit. Ist schon angenehmer zu zweit frühstücken. Kriegste später auch noch mit.


----------



## daci7 (Gestern um 09:13)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hatte ich letztes Mal auch das Gefühl. Bisher ging bei mir am Nachmittag mehr, so zwischen 14-16:00


Hier läufts morgens. Wieder nach knapp 20min 
Auch auf 20er LK. Was ein Koffer!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (Gestern um 09:16)

Richtig geil !!!


----------



## Skott (Gestern um 09:19)

Petri David!


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Gestern um 09:22)

Petri schöne Maschine hast du da gefangen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 09:23)

Holy Shit dude


----------



## Aalzheimer (Gestern um 09:31)

Dickes Petri David. Wunderschöner Fisch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Gestern um 09:39)

Btw super, dass du den Fisch released hast! 
Bei derart alten Fischen handhabe ich das auch immer so, sofern sie nicht verletzt sind


----------



## hanzz (Gestern um 09:42)

Fettes Petri daci7 
Schöner Koffer. Ein Traumfisch.


----------



## hanzz (Gestern um 10:14)

daci7 schrieb:


> Auch auf 20er LK


Keine Angst vor großen Ködern.
Hab zwar meinen Barsch PB mit 47cm auf nen 2 Inch Reins Gtail Saturn gefangen, doch das war auch im Monat Mai, und es zeigt sich doch immer wieder, dass Barsche und Zander sich gepflegt mal ordentliche Happen reinhauen. Von Hechten ganz zu schweigen.

Selbst Pelagic Shads mit über 20cm und Köpfen mit 60-80g hauen sich 50er Zander beim vertikalen rein.


----------



## silverfish (Gestern um 10:30)

Petri David !
Schönes Moppelchen.


----------



## daci7 (Gestern um 10:58)

hanzz schrieb:


> Keine Angst vor großen Ködern.
> Hab zwar meinen Barsch PB mit 47cm auf nen 2 Inch Reins Gtail Saturn gefangen, doch das war auch im Monat Mai, und es zeigt sich doch immer wieder, dass Barsche und Zander sich gepflegt mal ordentliche Happen reinhauen. Von Hechten ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Selbst Pelagic Shads mit über 20cm und Köpfen mit 60-80g hauen sich 50er Zander beim vertikalen rein.


Absolut. Ich war auch froh, dass ich ohne stinger gefischt hab - den schwanz vom Gummi hatte der schon abgeschluckt


----------



## bjoernthiessen1212@gmail. (Gestern um 11:21)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier läufts morgens. Wieder nach knapp 20min
> Auch auf 20er LK. Was ein Koffer!
> Anhang anzeigen 429386
> Anhang anzeigen 429387
> ...


Dickes Petri


----------



## Mefourlauber (Gestern um 12:16)

hanzz schrieb:


> Keine Angst vor großen Ködern.
> Hab zwar meinen Barsch PB mit 47cm auf nen 2 Inch Reins Gtail Saturn gefangen, doch das war auch im Monat Mai, und es zeigt sich doch immer wieder, dass Barsche und Zander sich gepflegt mal ordentliche Happen reinhauen. Von Hechten ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> Selbst Pelagic Shads mit über 20cm und Köpfen mit 60-80g hauen sich 50er Zander beim vertikalen rein.





daci7 schrieb:


> Kann dir da natürlich nur wieder zu Hardbaits raten. Alternativ mal nen größeren Gummi probieren. Meine absolute Untergrenze für Zander sind 5" und nach oben ist das mehr oder weniger offen. Vertikal fische ich fast nurnoch Lieblingsköder in 20cm oder mal nen Slug-Go o.ä. in 7,5" oder 9".
> Zum Werfen nehme ich in strömungsarmen Gewässern ähnliche Größen. Bei Strömung, also im Rhein, eben auch mal auf 5" runter.
> Groetjes
> David


Volle Zustimmung. Habe in den letzten Wochen bestimmt 5 Zander um die 50 gefangen, die sich einen 20er Gummi (no action) geholt haben. Nur an einem 2/0er Haken, ohne Stinger. Damit habe ich die wenigsten Fehlbisse, da die bei den grösseren Ködern immer auf den Kopf gehen. Funktioniert auch gejiggt oder noch besser langsam gelupft. Nur nicht in starker Strömung.


----------



## Mooskugel (Gestern um 12:51)

daci7 schrieb:


> Absolut. Ich war auch froh, dass ich ohne stinger gefischt hab - den schwanz vom Gummi hatte der schon abgeschluckt


Dickes Petri. 
So einen hätte ich auch gerne mal.

Die Sache mit dem Stinger handhabe ich auch oft so, lieber einen Fisch weniger als so eine unnötige OP.


----------



## Luis2811 (Gestern um 13:02)

Dickes Petri zu dem Traum Barsch, was ein Gerät 

Auf so einen Barsch warte ich auch noch Mal.


----------



## kridkram (Gestern um 13:11)

Na hoffentlich kommt bei uns jetzt auch mal ordentlich Regen. In unserer Talsperre fehlen noch immer 3.5m zum Vollstau. So wie es jetzt seit Monaten läuft, dauert das noch ewig. In der Woche um 4 cm!!!!


----------



## zokker (Gestern um 19:17)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier läufts morgens. Wieder nach knapp 20min
> Auch auf 20er LK. Was ein Koffer!


fettes Petri, du sagst es ja schon "was ein Koffer"


----------



## Luis2811 (Gestern um 19:34)

Es läuft zweiter Wurf und schon ein schöner 80cm Hecht.


----------



## rustaweli (Gestern um 20:08)

daci7 , riesen Petri zum wunderschönen Barsch, klasse!


----------



## Jason (Gestern um 20:47)

Oh ja, Verzeihung lieber , daci7 . Petri zum Mega Barsch. Wenn ich so einen an Land gezogen hätte, würde ich auch so ein grinsen im Gesicht haben. Da kannst du wirklich stolz drauf sein. 
Und natürlich auch ein Petri an Luis2811 zum 80er Hecht. Auf was hast du ihn gefangen? Würde mich interessieren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## DrHo (Gestern um 21:02)

daci7 schrieb:


> Hier läufts morgens. Wieder nach knapp 20min
> Auch auf 20er LK. Was ein Koffer!
> Anhang anzeigen 429386
> Anhang anzeigen 429387
> ...


Toll. So ein schöner Fisch.
Wie alt mag er sein?


----------



## Mooskugel (Gestern um 21:16)

Auch bei mir hat es den 1. Hecht des Jahres gegeben. 76 cm


----------



## hanzz (Gestern um 21:22)

Petri Luis2811
Schöner Hecht  

Und Petri Mooskugel 
Sauschöne Färbung


----------



## Luis2811 (Gestern um 22:19)

Jason schrieb:


> Oh ja, Verzeihung lieber , daci7 . Petri zum Mega Barsch. Wenn ich so einen an Land gezogen hätte, würde ich auch so ein grinsen im Gesicht haben. Da kannst du wirklich stolz drauf sein.
> Und natürlich auch ein Petri an Luis2811 zum 80er Hecht. Auf was hast du ihn gefangen? Würde mich interessieren.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Petri dank, der von Mooskugel und der von mir kamen beider auf den Abu Garcia McPike in 25cm am Shallow Rig.


----------



## Mefourlauber (Heute um 14:20)

DrHo schrieb:


> Toll. So ein schöner Fisch.
> Wie alt mag er sein?


nach einschlägigen Tabellen ca. 18 Jahre.


----------



## Mefourlauber (Heute um 14:22)

Heute gabs keinen Hochwasserfisch, nur Wind in die Fre...e, Regen natürlich und Baumstämme auf dem Spot. Morgen nächster Anlauf.


----------



## DrHo (Heute um 20:34)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> nach einschlägigen Tabellen ca. 18 Jahre.


Wieviel ist das, wenn man es in Homo Jahre transformiert?
Lg


----------



## silverfish (Vor 59 Minuten)

DrHo schrieb:


> Wieviel ist das, wenn man es in Homo Jahre transformiert?
> Lg


Ca 90 Jahre.


----------



## Hadiz1z (Vor 51 Minuten)

silverfish schrieb:


> Ca 90 Jahre.



Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen !


Fettes Petri!


----------



## DrHo (Vor 41 Minuten)

Hadiz1z schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen !
> 
> 
> Fettes Petri!


Wahnsinn. In dem Alter sind wir in der  Regel völlig am Arsch. Die Jungs im Wasser fangen noch ihre Nahrung...
Hey lord let me be a bass


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Vor 38 Minuten)

Hadiz1z schrieb:


> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen !
> 
> 
> Fettes Petri!


Darum macht man so alte Fische auch nicht platt. Zumindest meine Meinung.

Ich weiß noch wo mir einer ganz stolz erzählt hat, dass er aus nem Baggersee in meiner Nähe nen 1,30 Hecht gefangen hat, der hat ja so toll geschmeckt. Ich dachte mir nur "Du dämlicher Pisser..."


----------



## Mescalero (Vor 33 Minuten)

Hier auch, ein weit über 2m Waller wurde entnommen und anschließend sich darüber beschwert, dass er ungenießbar war und im Restmüll gelandet ist. Manche Leute sind von derart schlichtem Gemüt, dass es einem ganz anders wird...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Vor 29 Minuten)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hier auch, ein weit über 2m Waller wurde entnommen und anschließend sich darüber beschwert, dass er ungenießbar war und im Restmüll gelandet ist. Manche Leute sind von derart schlichtem Gemüt, dass es einem ganz anders wird...


Respekt für deine Selbstbeherrschung ist diesem Moment...


----------



## Hadiz1z (Vor 25 Minuten)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Darum macht man so alte Fische auch nicht platt. Zumindest meine Meinung.
> 
> Ich weiß noch wo mir einer ganz stolz erzählt hat, dass er aus nem Baggersee in meiner Nähe nen 1,30 Hecht gefangen hat, der hat ja so toll geschmeckt. Ich dachte mir nur "Du dämlicher Pisser..."



Mit "auf der Zunge zergehen" wollte ich das stattliche Alter ansprechen und absolut nicht, dass der gute in den Magen gehört! Ganz im Gegenteil! Ich habe hier sehr viel Respekt. Wollte das nur mal klarstellen, nicht dass es falsch verstanden wird.

Mescalero : Ist es tatsächlich so, dass diese Tiere im Alter "ungenießbar" werden? Also rein biologisch gesehen: Warum ist das so? Mal ganz unabhängig davon, dass ich deine Meinung zu 100% teile.


----------



## Mescalero (Vor 25 Minuten)

Vincent_der_Falke
Der Sportsfreund hat es nicht mir erzählt sondern einem Vereinskollegen. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich reagieren würde.....kommt drauf an, wie groß der Typ ist.  

Hadiz1z 
Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie von so einem Riesenvieh gegessen. 

Auf der Arbeit haben wir mal ein paar Kilo Wildschwein von einem Jäger als Spende bekommen und zubereitet. Das Haus hat eine Woche später immer noch gestunken! Das Fleisch war absolut widerlich, das muss ein alter Eber gewesen sein. Wenn das bei Fischen auch so ist...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Vor 19 Minuten)

Hadiz1z schrieb:


> Mit "auf der Zunge zergehen" wollte ich das stattliche Alter ansprechen und absolut nicht, dass der gute in den Magen gehört! Ganz im Gegenteil! Ich habe hier sehr viel Respekt. Wollte das nur mal klarstellen, nicht dass es falsch verstanden wird.
> 
> Mescalero : Ist es tatsächlich so, dass diese Tiere im Alter "ungenießbar" werden? Also rein biologisch gesehen: Warum ist das so? Mal ganz unabhängig davon, dass ich deine Meinung zu 100% teile.


Hey ich weiß, ich habs auch genauso verstanden. Das war null gegen dich! Sondern gegen die von mir genannten Angler die einfach alles fressen...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (Vor 11 Minuten)

Hadiz1z schrieb:


> Mescalero : Ist es tatsächlich so, dass diese Tiere im Alter "ungenießbar" werden? Also rein biologisch gesehen: Warum ist das so? Mal ganz unabhängig davon, dass ich deine Meinung zu 100% teile.


Ist doch wie mit Frauen, die werden im Alter auch ungenießbar


----------



## Hadiz1z (Gerade eben)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist doch wie mit Frauen, die werden im Alter auch ungenießbar



Habs grade meiner genauso erklärt (Frage kam von ihr und ich bestehe darauf, dass im Anglerboard die Profis mit der Antwort unterwegs sind).

Muss mal kurz Richtung Notaufnahme


----------

